# Keeks Continuing Quark-fuelled Quest...for Globe-Like Glutes & Boulders for Shoulders



## Keeks

Well here goes.....after lurking around for a while learning as much as possible, I thought its time to start a journal in the hope that I'll learn more, track my progress, and stay motivated if and when I have a wobble!

Basically, after training for about a year, I did my first comp last summer. It was an independant first timers show and I did the toned figure catergory. I placed 2nd but there were only 3 of us anyway! I was so happy though that I'd got up on stage and got such a buzz from it all, it got me firmly hooked! The first pic is the night before the comp, abs seemed tighter the week before though. Happy enough with my back & arms, abs ok but will be tighter this year, but poor glutes & legs, and cellulite that would not shift. Feedback from some people at the show was that I had the shape that is suited for UKBFF Bikini category, so decided to give that a try.



After my first comp though, I came off my diet and over-ate for a few weeks-big mistake! Then decided to give the UKBFF Leeds show a go, so got back on the diet but this time, the fat would not shift. I decided to go ahead with the comp although I was far from happy with how I looked, but just to see if this category was for me and so I could decide where to go with my training.

The show was a really high standard, and there were 12 girls (the highest number in any of the bikini cat qualifiers). They only placed top 3 so don't know how badly I did, but learnt loads from it, and decided that I am probably more suited to bikini category. Again, far from happy with glutes & legs, cellulite that still wouldn't shift, poor condition.



Which brings me to where I am now. I've got myself a PT/Prep coach who has adapted my training, and my aim is to compete in the UKBFF Leeds show in September, then possibly the West Midlands & Midlands shows the weeks after. I'm currently dropping some quad work for the time being as they are pretty dominant, and will be doing 2 hams & glutes sessions per week, as these are my weakest areas. Upper body will be 3 sessions per week, however, just cutting down and changing back work out slightly, also hoping to build shoulders. Cardio at the mo is to a minimum, just 3 HIIT sessions per week, 2 sessions after upper body, and one extra session on a rest day.

Current stats:

132lb, 5ft 2

Bust 34

Wasit 25

Hips 35.5

Maintenance diet at the mo- 150g protein & 120g carbs (mainly rice & oats) at the mo, olive oil & nuts added through the day, split over 5 meals. Will then start dieting mid-late May, looking at approx 14/15 weeks to lean out.

So, thats my background and where I'm going, heres to the next 8 months of kick a** training, dieting, sweat and no doubt tears along the way................roll on 23rd September!

All input and opinions welcome and appreiciated, but please don't be too harsh, I'm still a newbie and learning all the time!

Thanks for checking out my journal and hope to see you here again! 

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

UPDATE LONG OVERDUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Right, quick update as after reading my first post again things have changed quite a lot.

I ditched the bikini class as realised Im jut not that build, and went with the Toned figure class (Nabba) and this is what I orginally set out to do anyway. Oct/Nov 2012 was my first proper season, and I placed in four out of five comps I did. I even qualified for the NAC Universe in Hamburg but sadly couldnt make it. Anyway, I've added some comp pics.

Yorkshire Open Toned Figure 2012 - 1st Place

Central Britain 2012 Toned Figure (Nabba) - 2nd Place

NAC British Championship 2012 Figure U35 - 1st Place (Qualified for NAC Universe)

Nabba UK 2012 Toned Figure - 6th Place


----------



## Outtapped

Fantastic work, look forward to reading a female journal for a change


----------



## Milky

Good look and always believe in yourself..

Dont know much about you but l for one have very confidence in you, you seem to know your stuff..


----------



## retro-mental

Keeks i dont think anyone is going to be harsh at all. Looking good, stomach and glutes in particular


----------



## Keeks

@ Whysoserious - Thank you, hope you find it interesting!

@ Milky - Thank you, I've learnt loads from here, spending hour after hour looking up info, but still so much to learn!

@ Retro-Mental - Thank you, I'm happy with abs, or will be with better condition, but looking to work a lot more on glutes over next few months, looking for some lift so glute ham raises, here I come!


----------



## Robbie

Well about time too


----------



## Magic Torch

I think the Bikini class this year is going to be very very popular. I think it will be great for UK-M having your Journal on here to raise the profile a little on the forums.

I think you'll be a lot tighter this year as you have a long time to get ready. The first comp prep is always the hardest, you'll have stubborn fat that has been on the body a long time, subsequent diets always seem a little easier. I'd be tempted to start very aggressive on a diet this time and get the weight down fast then ease off in to the show. Make sure you see your coach regularly as you don't want too be too 'hard' for that class.

Good luck with it all!


----------



## H10dst

Good look with everything. I will keep an eye on this thread


----------



## Keeks

Magic Torch said:


> I think the Bikini class this year is going to be very very popular. I think it will be great for UK-M having your Journal on here to raise the profile a little on the forums.
> 
> I think you'll be a lot tighter this year as you have a long time to get ready. The first comp prep is always the hardest, you'll have stubborn fat that has been on the body a long time, subsequent diets always seem a little easier. I'd be tempted to start very aggressive on a diet this time and get the weight down fast then ease off in to the show. Make sure you see your coach regularly as you don't want too be too 'hard' for that class.
> 
> Good luck with it all!


Thank you!

Yep, agree that bikini is going to be really popular now its going into its second year, but all makes for a better competition! And I also wanted to show that bikini girls work damn hard to, its not the easy option!

As for diet, my prep coach has said the same, to start off at 14/15 weeks, pretty aggressively, it can be eased off towards the end, rather do it that way than not diet for long enough.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good look with everything. I will keep an eye on this thread


Thank you!


----------



## tprice

ahh fellow addict 

im sure youll do well, your off to a cracking start already!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> ahh fellow addict
> 
> im sure youll do well, your off to a cracking start already!


Lol, you can see how much of an addict I am now! And the closer it gets to competition, the more addicted & crazy I'll get!


----------



## tprice

im suffering huge withdrawal symptoms this week

no training, feck all food and no jabs due to manflu = one very unhappy bunny here!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> im suffering huge withdrawal symptoms this week
> 
> no training, feck all food and no jabs due to manflu = one very unhappy bunny here!


Oh no! I've been a bit off this week, swollen glans and fuzzy head so dropped all cardio this week and just done weights, dropped extra cardio sesh too and feel bad for leaving out the cardio, so can imagine how you feel with no training whatsoever! Get well soon, loadsa vit c & zinc!


----------



## H10dst

Man-flu!! Get to the gym and sweat it out!! Although I felt poo so missed my session on Tuesday hehe


----------



## Magic Torch

Keeks said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yep, agree that bikini is going to be really popular now its going into its second year, but all makes for a better competition! And I also wanted to show that bikini girls work damn hard to, its not the easy option!
> 
> As for diet, my prep coach has said the same, to start off at 14/15 weeks, pretty aggressively, it can be eased off towards the end, rather do it that way than not diet for long enough.


He sounds like he knows what he is doing  good stuff that is almost exactly as I would have it, 15 weeks will be tough but well worth it!

its defo not an easy option, I used to compete in classic bodybuilding which many believed to be the 'easy' class, I guess anything is easy if you half ass it, but to be a success takes dedication to anything you want to do!

Anyway enough waffle! Good luck!


----------



## fitrut

good start, best of luck on prep :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Magic Torch said:


> He sounds like he knows what he is doing  good stuff that is almost exactly as I would have it, 15 weeks will be tough but well worth it!
> 
> its defo not an easy option, I used to compete in classic bodybuilding which many believed to be the 'easy' class, I guess anything is easy if you half ass it, but to be a success takes dedication to anything you want to do!
> 
> Anyway enough waffle! Good luck!


Ahh, it's a she, and think this may change and help some aspects of my comp prep for the better. And yep, 15 weeks will be tough, but I dieted for 20 out of 23 weeks last year so know what to expect, and it's gotta be done! It'll be worth it! :thumb:

Exactly, and believe me, nothing in my prep will be half a**ed, its full steam ahead from the word go!

Thanks again!


----------



## Keeks

fitness said:


> good start, best of luck on prep :thumb:


Thank you!


----------



## 1010AD

You go girl subbed :thumb: journal at last now you will get the motivation and encouragement that will help especially on the day after your leg session anyway not that you need it as your looking great. Good luck again and keep it up (which I know you will  )


----------



## 25434

All the best for your goals and well done for getting on stage. Best of luck to you.


----------



## 3752

all the best for the prep.....the Leeds show is a good show


----------



## misshayley

Good luck with everything hun x


----------



## Keeks

Thank you everyone for your support, very much appreiciated!

Yeah the Leeds show is ace, felt great to be a part of it last year, and will be even better this year going into it in a lot better condition.


----------



## Keeks

So, rest day yesterday means legs today, eeek! Hate leg days, but do them the day after rest day as full of energy and raring to go, in theory anyway. Todays the first time doing my 2nd leg day routine, which looks like this....

Warm up leg extensions

Walking lunges - no weight but very wide step with back knee touching floor, killers!

Jump Squat - Hate these with a passion!

Glute ham raises

Stiff leg deads

Smith machine squats - very light but very low down

I've also had a few pyschic predictions - firstly, I predict a very scary wobbly descent down the scary gym stairs today, and secondly, I predict serious doms tomorrow! Lets see how my predictions work out!


----------



## H10dst

Love leg days!! Doms is a sign that you've worked hard, always get them in my calves after a big session.


----------



## RACK

Well done on gettin a journal goin. All the best with it


----------



## Keeks

Yeah, good to know that you've worked them as hard as possible, and its a good feeling in a weird sort of way, but still hate leg days!


----------



## Keeks

Thanks Rack! 8 months to go now, don't know where the last month has gone but times certainly flying, will be here in no time!


----------



## Robbie

Good luck with the stairs!


----------



## 1010AD

Good leg session there keeks looks like she's working you hard, how long does it take sets reps etc.. second time on legs now with PT so you'll soon get use to it and when you do push it a bit more  and lets hope you get the DOMS and not the wobbly descent, hold on to the banister and be PLEASE safe


----------



## Keeks

JEEEEEZZZZZZZZ!!!! Gym stairs have never been scarier! Tried a pre workout drink today for first time today, just got a sample of Plasma Vapour so though i'd give it a go. Felt very hyper going into work out, more energy, but legs & lower back didn't half pump up, especially lower back after stiff legged deads!

3 Sets leg extensions very light just to warm through legs

3 x 20 walking lunges

3 x 20 jump squats - by this time legs were burning like hell

Missed out glute ham raises as couldn't find anything to hook my legs

Stiff legged deads 1 x 25 with 10kg db's, 3 x 20 with 12.5kg db's

4 x 15 smith machine squats, no weight but olypmic bar, coming down really low, feet wide apart then tillting pelvis when at top.

Legs are still throbbing a bit now, bloody good work out! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> JEEEEEZZZZZZZZ!!!! Gym stairs have never been scarier! Tried a pre workout drink today for first time today, just got a sample of Plasma Vapour so though i'd give it a go. Felt very hyper going into work out, more energy, but legs & lower back didn't half pump up, especially lower back after stiff legged deads!
> 
> 3 Sets leg extensions very light just to warm through legs
> 
> 3 x 20 walking lunges
> 
> 3 x 20 jump squats - by this time legs were burning like hell
> 
> Missed out glute ham raises as couldn't find anything to hook my legs
> 
> Stiff legged deads 1 x 25 with 10kg db's, 3 x 20 with 12.5kg db's
> 
> 4 x 15 smith machine squats, no weight but olypmic bar, coming down really low, feet wide apart then tillting pelvis when at top.
> 
> Legs are still throbbing a bit now, bloody good work out! :thumb:


Wait until you wake up tomorrow,after lying still in bed for a few hours you seem to stiffen up (muscle wise!!) and getting out of bed is wobbly, then going downstairs for a cuppa is interesting!!


----------



## Keeks

Yep, my legs stiffen through the night, but I wake up several times during the night so have a really good stretch each time I wake up, seems to help a little bit. My worse time though is at work, I've got a desk job and the day after legs, around mid aft, it really seems to hit. Have to keep getting up and walking about, otherwise they get super stiff, not good!


----------



## Keeks

Seems my predictions were bob on, serious doms today! I love changing or adding next exercises in though as when doms set in, you can really feel where its hittings.

Upper body circuits and abs today followed by HIIT on X Trainer.


----------



## H10dst

Love Dom Dom Dom's!!! Feels like you really pushed yourself? I am about to start my new push pull legs routine today so I will probably be aching most of this week.


----------



## Keeks

Definately feel its a good leg work out for me, and really working my weak areas, all good!

Good luck with your push/pull/legs, and hope you ache, but in a good way! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Definately feel its a good leg work out for me, and really working my weak areas, all good!
> 
> Good luck with your push/pull/legs, and hope you ache, but in a good way! :thumb:


Just back from first push session OMG I am knackered!!! Tri's are burning, chest is going to explode I am absolutely drained. Must have been a good session? Think I will feel it tomorrow.....


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Just back from first push session OMG I am knackered!!! Tri's are burning, chest is going to explode I am absolutely drained. Must have been a good session? Think I will feel it tomorrow.....


Sounds good......here's to tomorrows pain! :thumb:

I felt that exploding feeling this morning doing upper body circuits, after first circuit, arms were so pumped, and by end of it, thought the entire top hlf of my body was on fire, love it!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Sounds good......here's to tomorrows pain! :thumb:
> 
> I felt that exploding feeling this morning doing upper body circuits, after first circuit, arms were so pumped, and by end of it, thought the entire top hlf of my body was on fire, love it!


Hopefully I can keep this up for the next 6 weeks or so and see some decent results.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hopefully I can keep this up for the next 6 weeks or so and see some decent results.


Course you'll keep it up, or I'll be on your case!


----------



## H10dst

I'll try my best. Just about to start a journal so you can keep an eye on me if you like!!


----------



## Ste7n

Like i've said before, looking great and keep it up.. :thumbup1: This thread is proving very popular i'm not sure why... Cough cough

Ps It's not hard to guess the horndogs on here lol


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'll try my best. Just about to start a journal so you can keep an eye on me if you like!!


Will be checking out your journal, make sure you're sticking to new routine!


----------



## Keeks

SouthPaw said:


> Like i've said before, looking great and keep it up.. :thumbup1: This thread is proving very popular i'm not sure why... Cough cough
> 
> Ps It's not hard to guess the horndogs on here lol


Thank you! Will be keeping up with it, so motivated this time round, I was last time to, but even more so this year, if thats possible!


----------



## Milky

Just checking in...

Nice to read a woman who understands and enjoys the pain...

On a side note did you see the pic of Heather some one posted in the motivated thread ??


----------



## Keeks

Gotta be done, no pain, no gain and all that!

Just seen that pic of Heather, and saw the feature in Flex. I tell you, if I look half as good as her when I get on stage this year, I'll be a happy gal. Its stuff like that that keeps pushing me along. Great motivation!


----------



## Milky

Keeks said:


> Gotta be done, no pain, no gain and all that!
> 
> Just seen that pic of Heather, and saw the feature in Flex. I tell you, if I look half as good as her when I get on stage this year, I'll be a happy gal. Its stuff like that that keeps pushing me along. Great motivation!


You cant be a million moles from us why dont you call and see her ?


----------



## Keeks

Where abouts is it? Would be ace to meet her-is she a PT?


----------



## Milky

Keeks said:


> Where abouts is it? Would be ace to meet her-is she a PT?


Heywood near Bury....

No but pretty sure she would be happy to chat to you if l had a word with her.


----------



## Keeks

Ahh, not far from me at all.

Really!?! Would be ace just to have a chat with her, she's amazing and has the phsyique that I'm working for. Would really be great! Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Keeks said:


> Ahh, not far from me at all.
> 
> Really!?! Would be ace just to have a chat with her, she's amazing and has the phsyique that I'm working for. Would really be great! Thank you! :thumb:


Leave it with me.... she's in the gym most nights and opens up at weekend..


----------



## Uriel

welld done for the journal - will deffo help your motivation and best of luck with all your goals this years keeks


----------



## Keeks

Thank you so much, its really appreicated. No worries if not, but really appreiciate your help! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Uriel said:


> welld done for the journal - will deffo help your motivation and best of luck with all your goals this years keeks


Thank you! Thought it's time I got one started, even just for me to look back on, I think it'll help me loads.


----------



## Rusty_Mann

Keeks xxx Mwah i am now subbed on this and will be keeping tabs on your progress.. have to say your stomach looks good ! legs are awesome.. all round superb cute ass too... keep it up hun x


----------



## Keeks

Doms x 10 today, stiffness firmly set in, and walking like my shoes are filled with hot coals!

20 mins HIIT on X Trainer, with sore legs, very tough but done!

Hams & glutes again tomo, legs sessions come round way too quickly!


----------



## Keeks

Rusty_Mann said:


> Keeks xxx Mwah i am now subbed on this and will be keeping tabs on your progress.. have to say your stomach looks good ! legs are awesome.. all round superb cute ass too... keep it up hun x


Thank you! Hope you're trainings coming on ok! x


----------



## eezy1

you look great. goodluck in 2012


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> you look great. goodluck in 2012


Ahh, thank you!


----------



## Rusty_Mann

Keeks said:


> Thank you! Hope you're trainings coming on ok! x


yep too slowly for my liking though ! on 75kg on the incline bench yest ... but then saying that had to add extra 10 kg plate as machine didn't go high enough on the tricep press machine that was 70kg have a feeling my shoulders are way stronger than my arms legs and grip !!!

Legs always killed me when running keep moving when they ache as the more static you are the worse the pain is or so it seams !

xx


----------



## Keeks

Yeah, can seem to go slowly at times but over a period of time, there'll be more progress than you'll realise, thats what seems to happen with me anyway! And triceps improvement is ace!

Agree with the stiffness thing, unfortunately, I've got a desk job so as the day progresses, the stiffer they get and stiffer they get, the more sore they are! By the end of today, I had to hoist myself out of my chair, but by god, the new leg workouts are working! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Well leg day got ditched & switched. Legs still sore & slightly stiff from saturdays leg sesh, so instead of trying to work through it, decided to do legs tomorrow when they should be back to normal again. I know some people say push through it and still work them even if soreness/stiffness still there but I really can't do this with legs, just can't give them 110% and todays session includes loads of hamstring curls which I can't do with good form if any kind of soreness still there.

So did shoulders, back & abs which looked like this...

Warm through shoulders then...

Standing side lat raises, 7.5kg db's x 12 reps, 8kg x 10 reps for 3 sets

Machine press, 15kg x 20 reps, 20kg x 15 reps, 25kg x 12, 30kg x 8 reps, 35kg x 6 reps for 2 sets

Seated side lat raises, 8kg db's x 8 reps then drop set with 5kg db's x 12 reps for 3 sets (Burned like hell)

Standing rear delt raises with head on upright bench, 10kg db's x 10 reps for 3 sets

Back

Standing lat pull down but with bent knees, pulling bar right down to touch legs, light weight but holding every 5th rep, 3 x 15 reps

Hyperextensions on a stability ball, 3 x 20 reps

Abs

Reverse lower ab curls on bench superset with off the bench leg raises, both 3 x 20

Stability ball crunches, 3 x 20

Then legs tomorrow, definately!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well leg day got ditched & switched. Legs still sore & slightly stiff from saturdays leg sesh, so instead of trying to work through it, decided to do legs tomorrow when they should be back to normal again. I know some people say push through it and still work them even if soreness/stiffness still there but I really can't do this with legs, just can't give them 110% and todays session includes loads of hamstring curls which I can't do with good form if any kind of soreness still there.
> 
> So did shoulders, back & abs which looked like this...
> 
> Warm through shoulders then...
> 
> Standing side lat raises, 7.5kg db's x 12 reps, 8kg x 10 reps for 3 sets
> 
> Machine press, 15kg x 20 reps, 20kg x 15 reps, 25kg x 12, 30kg x 8 reps, 35kg x 6 reps for 2 sets
> 
> Seated side lat raises, 8kg db's x 8 reps then drop set with 5kg db's x 12 reps for 3 sets (Burned like hell)
> 
> Standing rear delt raises with head on upright bench, 10kg db's x 10 reps for 3 sets
> 
> Back
> 
> Standing lat pull down but with bent knees, pulling bar right down to touch legs, light weight but holding every 5th rep, 3 x 15 reps
> 
> Hyperextensions on a stability ball, 3 x 20 reps
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse lower ab curls on bench superset with off the bench leg raises, both 3 x 20
> 
> Stability ball crunches, 3 x 20
> 
> Then legs tomorrow, definately!


Nice workout, now get them legs done!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice workout, now get them legs done!!!!


Love shoulders day! In fact, love all upper body stuff, JUST HATE LEGS! You aching yet?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Love shoulders day! In fact, love all upper body stuff, JUST HATE LEGS! You aching yet?


ACHING!!! Pfft haven't felt my body since Sunday it's numb!!  done two sessions and felt sick as a dog after both!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> ACHING!!! Pfft haven't felt my body since Sunday it's numb!!  done two sessions and felt sick as a dog after both!


Lol! Im not the only one suffering then! :thumb:


----------



## PaulB

Hey Keeks, good luck, hope all goes well for you at next comp:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

ANGLIK said:


> Hey Keeks, good luck, hope all goes well for you at next comp:thumb:


Thank you! 8 months to go now and working so hard now to improve, can't wait to hit the stage again!


----------



## tprice

where is the next show?

im hoping to go to pompy this year to see what its all about!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> where is the next show?
> 
> im hoping to go to pompy this year to see what its all about!


I'm doing the Leeds show in Sept, then West Midlands, then Midlands shows the following weekends.

Have fun at the pompy show-have you been before?


----------



## PaulB

Keeks said:


> Thank you! 8 months to go now and working so hard now to improve, can't wait to hit the stage again!


Im sure you will do very well. Youve got the determination and you already look in very good condition.


----------



## tprice

no first show ill be attending, need to get myself on the scene asap!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol! Im not the only one suffering then! :thumb:


It's not suffering, I love it!!!


----------



## Keeks

ANGLIK said:


> Im sure you will do very well. Youve got the determination and you already look in very good condition.


Ahh thanks! Im very determined, and will have been working on my weak areas for a year from my last show till I get on stage again so defo expect some good changes!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> no first show ill be attending, need to get myself on the scene asap!!


You'll love it, theres always a buzz at these shows! And I find they really motivate me and am raring to go with a whole new determination when I've been to a show! You hoping to compete in the future?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It's not suffering, I love it!!!


Ummm, know what you mean in a weird sort of way!


----------



## H10dst

I've got legs on Thursday, actually looking forward to it plus it gives my top half a break!!!


----------



## PaulB

Keeks said:


> Ahh thanks! Im very determined, and will have been working on my weak areas for a year from my last show till I get on stage again so defo expect some good changes!


Looking forward to seeing the trophy in you album photos (No pressure lol)


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I've got legs on Thursday, actually looking forward to it plus it gives my top half a break!!!


Don't think I ever look forward to legs, for whatever reason! You liking the push/pull routine then?


----------



## Keeks

ANGLIK said:


> Looking forward to seeing the trophy in you album photos (No pressure lol)


Fingers crossed! And if not this year, there WILL be a trophy next year! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Don't think I ever look forward to legs, for whatever reason! You liking the push/pull routine then?


Prefer 5x5!! Haven't got the stamina for reps!!! I run out of steam at around 8/9!! Hopefully that will increase over the next few weeks.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Prefer 5x5!! Haven't got the stamina for reps!!! I run out of steam at around 8/9!! Hopefully that will increase over the next few weeks.


Yep, keep pushing and then push some more!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, keep pushing and then push some more!


Thanks I will remember that on about rep 7!! I will stop hijacking your journal now


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thanks I will remember that on about rep 7!! I will stop hijacking your journal now


Lol, hijack away! Remember this on the 7th rep.... :angry: and keep going and going till you've pushed as much as possible! Then :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, hijack away! Remember this on the 7th rep.... :angry: and keep going and going till you've pushed as much as possible! Then :thumb:


If I remember that I will burst out laughing!! I am rubbish when people try and help me by shouting encouragement too it just makes me laugh.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> If I remember that I will burst out laughing!! I am rubbish when people try and help me by shouting encouragement too it just makes me laugh.


Lol, lets just hope the subconscious doesnt bring :angry: to mind just around the 7th rep then! Potential gym fail!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, lets just hope the subconscious doesnt bring :angry: to mind just around the 7th rep then! Potential gym fail!


It's either that or my lungs and heart give up around 8/9 anyway


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It's either that or my lungs and heart give up around 8/9 anyway


 :angry: at 7th rep may be better then!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :angry: at 7th rep may be better then!


I'll see what I can manage next week.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'll see what I can manage next week.


Good stuff!


----------



## Keeks

Leg day is here......and I've realised I've got a definate love/hate feeling for leg days! Hate hate hate training them but love the feeling after, especially the jelly wobble!

Lying hamstring curls, warming up going up the stack, then at number 6 (don't know weight) 10 reps but holding every 5th, then number 5, 15 reps again holding every 5th rep, number 4, 15 reps holding every 5th rep. Abosolute killers, hate these! Super set with standing calf raises, 20 after each full set of curls. I did this fully 3 times.

Seated leg press working up the stack, feet at top of plate, so working glutes. 15 reps at max weight for 3 sets, then working back down stackk on last set, adding 5 reps for each step down.

Pelvic squeezes on stability ball, 3 x 20 reps, again holding every 5th rep

Weighted leg lifts with 5kg weights on each leg, 3 x 25 each leg

Glute squeezes on cable machine 3 x 15 each leg

Glad thats done, time to get my feet up!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Leg day is here......and I've realised I've got a definate love/hate feeling for leg days! Hate hate hate training them but love the feeling after, especially the jelly wobble!
> 
> Lying hamstring curls, warming up going up the stack, then at number 6 (don't know weight) 10 reps but holding every 5th, then number 5, 15 reps again holding every 5th rep, number 4, 15 reps holding every 5th rep. Abosolute killers, hate these! Super set with standing calf raises, 20 after each full set of curls. I did this fully 3 times.
> 
> Seated leg press working up the stack, feet at top of plate, so working glutes. 15 reps at max weight for 3 sets, then working back down stackk on last set, adding 5 reps for each step down.
> 
> Pelvic squeezes on stability ball, 3 x 20 reps, again holding every 5th rep
> 
> Weighted leg lifts with 5kg weights on each leg, 3 x 25 each leg
> 
> Glute squeezes on cable machine 3 x 15 each leg
> 
> Glad thats done, time to get my feet up!


You obviously haven't worked hard enough if you have the strength to pick you feet up!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You obviously haven't worked hard enough if you have the strength to pick you feet up!!!


Wooo, hold on there a minute! The nail marks in the hamstring curl machine will say otherwise, and the fact that Im contemplating kipping on the settee to avoid more stairs! 

Also, on a positive note, I've now perfected the 'walking on hot coals' look!


----------



## Ddraig_Goch

I can confirm that after reviewing your pics & reading this journal, your glutes ARE cracking.

As you were.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Wooo, hold on there a minute! The nail marks in the hamstring curl machine will say otherwise, and the fact that Im contemplating kipping on the settee to avoid more stairs!
> 
> Also, on a positive note, I've now perfected the 'walking on hot coals' look!


Only pulling your sore leg!!! I bet your leg workout is more intense than mine!!! I will be in your situation on Friday! I bet everything falls on the floor and I will have to bend down a lot or everyone will want me to go upstairs to fetch stuff!!


----------



## Keeks

Ddraig_Goch said:


> I can confirm that after reviewing your pics & reading this journal, your glutes ARE cracking.
> 
> As you were.


Ahh, thank you! Not cracking enough for me though, ok starting point but watch this space and come September, I will have super cracking glutes! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Only pulling your sore leg!!! I bet your leg workout is more intense than mine!!! I will be in your situation on Friday! I bet everything falls on the floor and I will have to bend down a lot or everyone will want me to go upstairs to fetch stuff!!


Lol, roll on Friday then! Stuff like that only seems to happen on leg days, does to me anyway. My legs sessions are the most intense sessions, not that upper body ones aren't tough, but leg days always seems to make me want to cry a lot more!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, roll on Friday then! Stuff like that only seems to happen on leg days, does to me anyway. My legs sessions are the most intense sessions, not that upper body ones aren't tough, but leg days always seems to make me want to cry a lot more!


Well if you want cracking glutes, you need an intense leg session!! Although I agree with the above they are already pretty good now  my chest is still sore from Sunday so god knows how long leg doms are going to last?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well if you want cracking glutes, you need an intense leg session!! Although I agree with the above they are already pretty good now  my chest is still sore from Sunday so god knows how long leg doms are going to last?


Ahh, thank you, but 8 months of intense leg session should get them on their way to what I want them to be...... 8 months of torturous leg sessions, argh!!!!!!!!!

Reckon leg doms always last a lot longer than anywhere else, mine were still just slightly there today, and then I beasted them again...will no doubt be feeling it again tomorrow, but needs must! Good though that still feeling it in chest, push/pull must be doing something good, even if its just a needed change!?!


----------



## H10dst

Yeah suppose it's good? Hope it's gone for Sunday as its back to pull day!! Hope your not to sore in the morning!!

Dave


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah suppose it's good? Hope it's gone for Sunday as its back to pull day!! Hope your not to sore in the morning!!
> 
> Dave


Cheers, same to you!


----------



## Keeks

ARGH!!!!!!!!!! Leg doms again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :crying:


----------



## Robbie

Man up Keeks!


----------



## Steuk

Wow youve definatly put in the hard work to get a body like that. Well done to you .


----------



## Keeks

Steuk said:


> Wow youve definatly put in the hard work to get a body like that. Well done to you .


Thank you! Plenty more work to put in from here though!


----------



## Keeks

Robbie said:


> Man up Keeks!


Ahem, woman up please!


----------



## Keeks

So, chest, arms & abs today, and I bloomin loved it! :thumb:

Chest - incline press with 12.5kg db's 3 x 12 reps followed by flies, 8kg db's 3 x 12 reps

Bi's - standing machine bar curl reverse grip, 3 x 12 reps, then db curls with 8kg db's 3 x 10 with drop sets 5kg db's 3 x 15

Tri's - machine dips, 2x 12 reps, then 2 x 10 reps with heavier weight, (not sure what weights they are) then bar pull down reverse grip then normal grip, 12 of each for 3 sets

Abs - reverse crunches on bench supersetted with off the bench leg raises 3 x 20 of each, then 3 x 20 crunches on stability ball.

15 mins HIIT on X Trainer

:thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Your legs ok today? Mine are on fire at the moment!! Feel like lead weights are around my ankles too!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your legs ok today? Mine are on fire at the moment!! Feel like lead weights are around my ankles too!!


Good good! Leg doms again today, just not quite as bad as after last leg session. Just keep thinking Im on the right track with these killer leg sessions! You must be too!?!


----------



## H10dst

Hopefully. Wasn't as tough on my lungs today so must be heading in the right direction, although I am still knackered!!


----------



## eezy1

my chest is still givin me doms from tuesdays sesh. must of destroyed it. got legs tomorrow...on a friday...(cries)


----------



## H10dst

eezy1 said:


> my chest is still givin me doms from tuesdays sesh. must of destroyed it. got legs tomorrow...on a friday...(cries)


My chest has just about recovered from Sundays session, just in time for this Sunday's!!!


----------



## eezy1

nice. i usually do mines on a sunday aswell but mates back training on sundays now so mixing it up


----------



## Keeks

Lol, why do we do it to ourselves eh!?! Its all pain, and we enjoy it and then go back for more! Are we sane!?! Or just obsessed or both!?!


----------



## H10dst

Definitely Obsessed its all I think about (well almost) just want to get bigger and quickly. Although I know it's not going to happen overnight


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Definitely Obsessed its all I think about (well almost) just want to get bigger and quickly. Although I know it's not going to happen overnight


Nope, the only thing that happens overnight is the doms develop! :thumb:

But think thats why it feels like such an achievement, as it all takes time, determination and dedication in all ways, diet, training, time. So when you can see noticeable changes, gains, strength gains, etc, and you know that YOU'VE put the effort in, then thats what makes it all worthwhile! :clap:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Nope, the only thing that happens overnight is the doms develop! :thumb:
> 
> But think thats why it feels like such an achievement, as it all takes time, determination and dedication in all ways, diet, training, time. So when you can see noticeable changes, gains, strength gains, etc, and you know that YOU'VE put the effort in, then thats what makes it all worthwhile! :clap:


I like looking at pictures from a couple or three years ago. Makes me feel bigger, but then I thought I was big then and I wasn't so then I think I am not big now  must stop thinking and lift more!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I like looking at pictures from a couple or three years ago. Makes me feel bigger, but then I thought I was big then and I wasn't so then I think I am not big now  must stop thinking and lift more!!!


Or stop looking at pics! 

Haha, it can be good looking back at pics, but can be bad as sometimes I look at pics and think, yep - I look ok, then look at the same pics at another time and think the exact opposite. Bet you were big, but now you're bigger, it wouldn't seem big to you.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Or stop looking at pics!
> 
> Haha, it can be good looking back at pics, but can be bad as sometimes I look at pics and think, yep - I look ok, then look at the same pics at another time and think the exact opposite. Bet you were big, but now you're bigger, it wouldn't seem big to you.


I was skinny now I just look normal. Which is annoying cause it's took 3 years to get to this stage. Anyway this is your journal not mine. I can be depressing in my own


----------



## Milky

Let me know how you get on.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I was skinny now I just look normal. Which is annoying cause it's took 3 years to get to this stage. Anyway this is your journal not mine. I can be depressing in my own


You look bigger than normal in your pic! Which is your journal? And can't be too depressing in it, its not allowed!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> You look bigger than normal in your pic! Which is your journal? And can't be too depressing in it, its not allowed!


It's called Dave's pmag log. That pic was in the gym after getting pumped up and a bit of help from some dodgy lighting


----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> Let me know how you get on.... :thumbup1:


Yep will do!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It's called Dave's pmag log. That pic was in the gym after getting pumped up and a bit of help from some dodgy lighting


Ok, off to have a read......


----------



## 1010AD

Hi Keeks look like you have a really good routine go on here so make some room on the mantelpiece  , shoulder routine looks good how do you find the seated lat raises? I started doing them myself after posting about it on here, find it a lot harder than standing but I need it as I've never been happy with my shoulders. Legs, wow you really are working them, did you find the attachment to do glute ham raises as there not in your last work out and I heard they are the best for toning


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> Hi Keeks look like you have a really good routine go on here so make some room on the mantelpiece  , shoulder routine looks good how do you find the seated lat raises? I started doing them myself after posting about it on here, find it a lot harder than standing but I need it as I've never been happy with my shoulders. Legs, wow you really are working them, did you find the attachment to do glute ham raises as there not in your last work out and I heard they are the best for toning


Hia, fingers crossed anyway and if not this year, hopefully next year!

Seated lat raises are tough, but really feel the burn with them, and no room for cheating so gotta be doing some good!

Legs wise, really working them at the mo, and hurts like hell but feeling like Im sort of on the right track now. Haven't sorted glute ham raise thing so have spoken to my pt about replacing this exercise, not ideal as know they are brill but had another look round gym and just can't find anything that would be ok.

Hope you're ok anyway!?!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

mmmmmmmmmm

How did I miss this thread :thumb:


----------



## tprice

oooooooooo keeks :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> How did I miss this thread :thumb:


Hallo there and welcome!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Keeks said:


> Hallo there and welcome!


Why hellllo....

What's a girl like you doing in a place like this??? :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> oooooooooo keeks :wub:


Lol!

You recovered from your manflu?


----------



## tprice

you remembered 

i went to docs yesterday as its been draggin on 2 weeks, and iv got tonsilitus so they gave me some antibiotics!

iv been eating them like smarties though, i really cant be out the gym any longer, i feel sooooooooo small, and iv barely eaten!

tmrw im gonna lay in til about 10 then im smashing down at least 6 meals before i go to bed! might even go and train if i feel up to it!

sorry for the complete thread hijack lol


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> Why hellllo....
> 
> What's a girl like you doing in a place like this??? :whistling:


Research and development........

Researching ways and trying to develop cracking glutes!

And having a chuckle with some of the general conversation that goes on here, very funny! :thumb:


----------



## weeman

jeebus,how the hell i ever managed to miss a journal by a girl with the word glutes in the title i will never know!

i am ashamed of myself.


----------



## H10dst

weeman said:


> jeebus,how the hell i ever managed to miss a journal by a girl with the word glutes in the title i will never know!
> 
> i am ashamed of myself.


You have been Ill though, we will let you off


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Keeks said:


> Research and development........
> 
> Researching ways and trying to develop cracking glutes!
> 
> And having a chuckle with some of the general conversation that goes on here, very funny! :thumb:


Reverse cowgirl = great glutes :whistling:


----------



## H10dst

Readyandwaiting said:


> Reverse cowgirl = great glutes :whistling:


+ a great view


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> you remembered
> 
> i went to docs yesterday as its been draggin on 2 weeks, and iv got tonsilitus so they gave me some antibiotics!
> 
> iv been eating them like smarties though, i really cant be out the gym any longer, i feel sooooooooo small, and iv barely eaten!
> 
> tmrw im gonna lay in til about 10 then im smashing down at least 6 meals before i go to bed! might even go and train if i feel up to it!
> 
> sorry for the complete thread hijack lol


Lol, hijack away! Oh no, antibiotics are rubbish, zap all your strength but will get you back on your feet, best thing to get some nutrients in but listen to your body.

Bet you're raring to get back to gym though, I've had a rest day today and don't like having one day off!

And yes, eat eat and eat some more! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

weeman said:


> jeebus,how the hell i ever managed to miss a journal by a girl with the word glutes in the title i will never know!
> 
> i am ashamed of myself.


Hallo! Hope you're feeling better?


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> Reverse cowgirl = great glutes :whistling:


Ummm, don't think my gym would like that, even if i said it was for the perfect glutes!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Keeks said:


> Ummm, don't think my gym would like that, even if i said it was for the perfect glutes!


Don't worry!

Just tell them you're having one of those days....


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> Don't worry!
> 
> Just tell them you're having one of those days....


Still.......think I'll just stick to other forms of glute work, don't wanna get banned from my gym!


----------



## tprice

best glutes in UK by summer i reckon


----------



## weeman

Keeks said:


> Hallo! Hope you're feeling better?


lol thanks and yeah certainly better than i was thats for sure!

RE the glute work,my mrs does a lot of weird n wonderful exercises down gym for it,off top of my head can think of kicking lunges (walking lunges but kick leg up n high out for next step),on the leg press do it single legged place foot really really high on platform,even just heel on edge and do constant tension deep reps that way (properly stresses your hams/glutes/adductors).

Just a few of many 

also dont under estimate really properly deep ass to ankles squatting,i don tmean with mega weight,with light weight and very high rep,really keep them constantly flexed thru the the whole movement with a proper squeeze at top of rep before going into next one,try 20-30 rep sets like that,the burn really builds up,have glutes of steel in no time!


----------



## Keeks

weeman said:


> lol thanks and yeah certainly better than i was thats for sure!
> 
> RE the glute work,my mrs does a lot of weird n wonderful exercises down gym for it,off top of my head can think of kicking lunges (walking lunges but kick leg up n high out for next step) on leg press do it single legged place foot really really high on platform,even just heel on edge and do constant tension deep reps that way (properly stresses your hams/glutes/adductors).
> 
> Just a few of many
> 
> also dont under estimate really properly deep ass to ankles squatting,i don tmean with mega weight,with light weight and very high rep,really keep them constantly flexed thru the the whole movement with a proper squeeze at top of rep before going into next one,try 20-30 rep sets like that,the burn really builds up,have glutes of steal in no time!


Glad to hear you're feeling better, and welcome to my journal! 

Thanks for the glute info! I've recently been seeing a PT to try and build on the basics, and she has me doing the above so now I know I'm on the right track with the right glute exercises! Walking luges are done slightly differently, really wide steps with back knee touching floor, killers but can really feel it, and really deep squats with a lift at the top, really feel like these will help loads.

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> best glutes in UK by summer i reckon


Lol, you have bloomin high expectations!


----------



## tprice

if you dont have a dream how will you ever have a dream come true!

youll be fine


----------



## weeman

lol yeah i was trying to think how to say 'lift at the top' without sounding perverted (yeah i know i am mostly but gen do help sometimes lol) and couldnt think of better description other than grind hips forward etc so just left it lol

also another thing they do is lie face down on bench,place dumbell between both feet,legs put into a kind of diamond shape then they thrust therelower body up the way from the glutes,its a small movement and hard to describe but looks v effective as you can really see the muscles generating the movement


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> if you dont have a dream how will you ever have a dream come true!
> 
> youll be fine


Very true, hope it comes true!


----------



## Keeks

weeman said:


> lol yeah i was trying to think how to say 'lift at the top' without sounding perverted (yeah i know i am mostly but gen do help sometimes lol) and couldnt think of better description other than grind hips forward etc so just left it lol
> 
> also another thing they do is lie face down on bench,place dumbell between both feet,legs put into a kind of diamond shape then they thrust therelower body up the way from the glutes,its a small movement and hard to describe but looks v effective as you can really see the muscles generating the movement


Lol, yep, lift sounds better than grind! 

Leg day tomorrow so will try and have a go at this one on the bench, if I can figure it out, think I know what you mean so will find out tomorrow!

Big thanks!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Good morning!

After full rest day yesterday, it legs day today and am gonna BEAST them!

Also looking forward to getting some new protein today, I always look forward to getting a new flavour, geek I know!

And......I woken up as a silver memeber, feel like Im growing up! Colouring book might have to be thrown away!?! :tongue:


----------



## Readyandwaiting

wide stance deadlifts/sumo deadlifts I find great for hitting the glute area.

In case it hasn't already been added.


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> wide stance deadlifts/sumo deadlifts I find great for hitting the glute area.
> 
> In case it hasn't already been added.


Cheers, prefer that to yesterdays suggestion!!!!

Will be doing stiff leg deads but pigeon-toed, knees together but will give these a try too! :thumbup1:


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Keeks said:


> Cheers, prefer that to yesterdays suggestion!!!!
> 
> Will be doing stiff leg deads but pigeon-toed, knees together but will give these a try too! :thumbup1:


Back in my day, I was known as 'Beyonce butt' from doing lots of deep squatting etc...


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> Back in my day, I was known as 'Beyonce butt' from doing lots of deep squatting etc...


 :lol: I like it! you should have that as you're name on here!

Going jean shopping this weekend as my bum now seems to have lifted slightly, and grown a lot, so now my jeans don't fit! Time for some new baggy jeans that actually fit! Supose its good that jeans don't fit as must be heading in the right direction, I think anyway!


----------



## 1010AD

I'm ok, struggling a bit but as long as my son gets what he need I'm happy so thanks for asking. I see the journal's going well told you it would be good for you and your getting some good response epically from people like weeman and the others that know their stuff. You'll have to get the gym owners to find that attachment coz you can't miss out glute ham rasise there a must for your goals, oh and sumo deadlifts are real good with a kettelbell, anyway have a good day


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> I'm ok, struggling a bit but as long as my son gets what he need I'm happy so thanks for asking. I see the journal's going well told you it would be good for you and your getting some good response epically from people like weeman and the others that know their stuff. You'll have to get the gym owners to find that attachment coz you can't miss out glute ham rasise there a must for your goals, oh and sumo deadlifts are real good with a kettelbell, anyway have a good day


Ahh, sorry to hear that, I've got my fingers crossed for you and really hope things look up soon!

Yeah its great to get input from everyone, as different things work for different people, its both interesting and helpful, really appreiciate all the help! :thumb:

Just waiting for PT to come back to me about an alternative for glute ham raises as not happening, but loads of other stuff to get that lift so will maybe just add a few other things in like the sumo deads, seem to be a good suggestion!

Have a good day too!


----------



## Keeks

Legs beasted good and proper.....

2 sets leg extensions very light just to warm up

3 x 30 walking lunges

3 x 15 jump squats

3 x 20 abductor machine, really slow each rep

Stiff legged deads but slightly pigeon-toed 2 x 15 with 12.5kg db's

Wide stance deads 2 x 15 with 12.5kgs

3 x 20 smith machine squats, no weight but olypmic bar, coming down really low, feet wide apart then tillting pelvis when at top.

5 mins on treadmill just to loosen legs off, as find that if I do this, doms aren't as bad-didn't do this last week and think thats why I was so bad after last Saturdays session.

Liking the wide stance deads, think I'll be adding these in to this second leg workout, cheers for suggestion!

Also, tried the bench thing with a db (Weemans suggestion) but couldn't master it, just looked like I was doing rude things on a bench so gave up with this, with the thought that this is what you tube is for so gonna look it up on there.

Good session! :thumb:


----------



## tprice

sounds like a good one keeks!!

3 eats so far today for me, so a step up from zero!!!

managed some light chest (very light for me) and chucked in some tris at the end just to try and get everything working again

hopefully ill get another 2/3 eats in tonight depending on bed time!

and then i can begin to crack on with the course!!!!!

you training tmrw?


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> sounds like a good one keeks!!
> 
> 3 eats so far today for me, so a step up from zero!!!
> 
> managed some light chest (very light for me) and chucked in some tris at the end just to try and get everything working again
> 
> hopefully ill get another 2/3 eats in tonight depending on bed time!
> 
> and then i can begin to crack on with the course!!!!!
> 
> you training tmrw?


Yep, good session but tough, best way!

Glad you're eating and feeling up to light training! I think once the appetite comes back, you're nearly there, just take it easy! Excited about your course then!?!

Yep, upper body circuits, abs and HIIT tomorrow, can't wait, love upper body stuff! :thumb:


----------



## tprice

yeah i started it then after a week got this damn tonsillitus!!

its just dragged on so long (prob doesnt help jabbin up very day)

so its really delayed everything!

anyway, the road to 17st is in front of me, i just gotta start walking down it!

just did my food shopiin! £100!!!!!!! for a week haha but i did buy some junk to get my appetite back ill prob have a dirty pizza later to help throw some weight back on.

i was bang on 95kg before, so hopefully ill be back up there come friday/saturday! ill be eating clean again all week with some high quality protien!

hopefully ill train tmrw too! not sure if to do legs, or do some back/shoulders/bis to get my pump back which will probably help my mood!!

damn, sorry for such a long post AGAIN :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> yeah i started it then after a week got this damn tonsillitus!!
> 
> its just dragged on so long (prob doesnt help jabbin up very day)
> 
> so its really delayed everything!
> 
> anyway, the road to 17st is in front of me, i just gotta start walking down it!
> 
> just did my food shopiin! £100!!!!!!! for a week haha but i did buy some junk to get my appetite back ill prob have a dirty pizza later to help throw some weight back on.
> 
> i was bang on 95kg before, so hopefully ill be back up there come friday/saturday! ill be eating clean again all week with some high quality protien!
> 
> hopefully ill train tmrw too! not sure if to do legs, or do some back/shoulders/bis to get my pump back which will probably help my mood!!
> 
> damn, sorry for such a long post AGAIN :bounce:


Post away, I like to know what other peeps are upto!

If you're ever gonna be poorly, then you know its gonna be at the most inconvenient time, and maybe a change in your body has just thrown it a bit, therefore hitting you with a massive sledgehammer, and its that horrible time of year again anyway!

I always want junk food when Im poorly, really random junk, but if it gets you eating then its all good, for the moment anyway! Enjoy your pizza, gotta admit Im jealous, I love pizza!

Hope training tomo goes ok, might increase appetite bit more too, then you'll be eating everything, shopping will be gone in no time!


----------



## tprice

yeah it wont take long to get through, im experimenting with food atm, trying to make things i can just blend and neck

not worried about taste or what it looks like, i just need to get the calories in to get to 105kg++

just made some chicken chow mein with red pepper, nearly finished the whole plate (usually do easily) so deffo going the right way!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> yeah it wont take long to get through, im experimenting with food atm, trying to make things i can just blend and neck
> 
> not worried about taste or what it looks like, i just need to get the calories in to get to 105kg++
> 
> just made some chicken chow mein with red pepper, nearly finished the whole plate (usually do easily) so deffo going the right way!


God I thought you were gonna say you blended the chicken chow mein then-that would NOT be nice!

I always find adding oats to protein shake just gets calories in for me if I haven't got time/much appetite.

Love trying different foods though, got so many spices that I throw in to the same veg and they taste so different, love my food! Having a treat meal tonight so gonna have a healthy spag bol, and a bit of chocolate, cant wait!


----------



## tprice

na i usually blend fish and potatos and neck it lol

gonna try lean steak mince with veg + potatos all blended this week

then prob chicken at some point - i just think of it as a thick soup or a broth, all nice ingredients, just looks odd, but it looks like that when you chew it anyway!

yeah the oats is always a good one! im just tryin to get away from having as many shakes, and more real foods wanna see if gains change at all!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> na i usually blend fish and potatos and neck it lol
> 
> gonna try lean steak mince with veg + potatos all blended this week
> 
> then prob chicken at some point - i just think of it as a thick soup or a broth, all nice ingredients, just looks odd, but it looks like that when you chew it anyway!
> 
> yeah the oats is always a good one! im just tryin to get away from having as many shakes, and more real foods wanna see if gains change at all!


Ergh, sorry but thats sounds awful, I couldn't do blended fish & potatoes, or mince or anything, thats just wrong!!! Ergh!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll stick to my blended oats and eat everything else!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Get a room you two

JHEEEEEEEEZ! :wub:


----------



## tprice

haha its not that i dont enjoy eating, its just i have a physical job and dont get a break to eat properly, so im just doing whats gotta be done!

think im gonna have some dairylea spread on toast - now thats a cheat snack if ever!!

only been an hour since tea, so appetite already coming to me! yaaaay :bounce:


----------



## tprice

Readyandwaiting said:


> Get a room you two
> 
> JHEEEEEEEEZ! :wub:


lmao


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> Get a room you two
> 
> JHEEEEEEEEZ! :wub:


Wooo, we only talkin food, one of my fave subjects!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> haha its not that i dont enjoy eating, its just i have a physical job and dont get a break to eat properly, so im just doing whats gotta be done!
> 
> think im gonna have some dairylea spread on toast - now thats a cheat snack if ever!!
> 
> only been an hour since tea, so appetite already coming to me! yaaaay :bounce:


Suppose its gotta be done, but cold fish and potatoes blended, again, ergh!!!!!

Cheese slice on toast is mega, not overly keen on dairylea, or real cheese on toast, now you're talking!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Keeks said:


> Wooo, we only talkin food, one of my fave subjects!


Yea I've heard about you people..... :whistling:


----------



## tprice

i added some mega dirty calories, i smothered it in butter too lol

pizza at 8/8.30 might add some oven chips if iv got any in stock haha!


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yea I've heard about you people..... :whistling:


???? Im curious, what people?


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> i added some mega dirty calories, i smothered it in butter too lol
> 
> pizza at 8/8.30 might add some oven chips if iv got any in stock haha!


Lots of vinegar on the chips, now you're talking! I miss chips......


----------



## Keeks

Also, how do you put two quotes in one reply??? Cant work out how to do it!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Keeks said:


> ???? Im curious, what people?


You know.

People with fetishes for food


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> You know.
> 
> People with fetishes for food


Lol, not me, I just like to eat normal food, no fetishes, no weirdness, just like my food, can't stand it touching though but thats a whole different story.........


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, not me, I just like to eat normal food, no fetishes, no weirdness, just like my food, can't stand it touching though but thats a whole different story.........


Your a not touching person!!! Bet your a nightmare to cook for?!?


----------



## tprice

touching foods lmao


----------



## PaulB

Keeks said:


> Also, how do you put two quotes in one reply??? Cant work out how to do it!


At the bottom of each post there is a quotation mark in the bottom right hand corner. Click on each one you want to quote then go to the bottom of the page and click on the green reply to thread box. All the quotes you have clicked on will be displayed


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your a not touching person!!! Bet your a nightmare to cook for?!?


Not really, I do all of my cooking and when I go to my mums for tea, she has speacial compartment plates for me...she's says Im special!



tprice said:


> touching foods lmao


Can't stand it!



ANGLIK said:


> At the bottom of each post there is a quotation mark in the bottom right hand corner. Click on each one you want to quote then go to the bottom of the page and click on the green reply to thread box. All the quotes you have clicked on will be displayed


Woo hoo, I did it, thank you! :clap:


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Anyway how are those naughty glutes coming along?


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> Anyway how are those naughty glutes coming along?


Been tortured good and proper today. Tried some wide stance deads, liking them so gonna alternate them into Saturdays leg sesh. Really good session today, very pleased! Now they get 2 days rest before another session on Tuesday.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

:drool:


----------



## Readyandwaiting

...Excuse me


----------



## PaulB

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo, I did it, thank you! :clap:


Youre now an official multi quoter lol.


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> :drool:


Behave you!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ANGLIK said:


> Youre now an official multi quoter lol.


Check me out....here I go again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

ANGLIK said:


> Youre now an official multi quoter lol.


A special multi quoter!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> A special multi quoter!!


A special multi quoter with soon to be cracking glutes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

After reading today's workout it shouldn't take you to long?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> After reading today's workout it shouldn't take you to long?


Defo feel like Im on the right track now, and with 8 more months of gruelling sessions, buns of steel...here I come!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Defo feel like Im on the right track now, and with 8 more months of gruelling sessions, buns of steel...here I come!


8 months, sounds like a really long time but as you see progress I think it will actually fly by!! You will definitely be the best looking on stage I am sure 

Looking forward to my session in the morning, hopefully be able to improve on last weeks and recover a bit quicker too  must remember angry face!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 8 months, sounds like a really long time but as you see progress I think it will actually fly by!! You will definitely be the best looking on stage I am sure
> 
> Looking forward to my session in the morning, hopefully be able to improve on last weeks and recover a bit quicker too  must remember angry face!!!


Ahh, thank you! 8 months does seem like a long time off, but know it'll be here in a flash, time flies and all that!

Hope you feel improvement tomorrow.............. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Keeks

No better way to start the day than a good old gym session! Slight leg doms today but nothing major, and feeling great now!

Upper body circuits today -

Machine chest press

Machine shoulder press

Close grip lat pull downs

Zottmans

Tricep rope pull downs

1st set 20 reps, 2nd set - increase weight and 15 reps, 3rd set - increase weight again and 10 reps

Abs - reverse crunches on bench superset with off the bench leg raises 3 x 15 of each, and 4 x 20 crunches on stability ball.

15 mins HIIT on X Trainer

:thumb:


----------



## silver

looking good.

Good luck


----------



## Keeks

finlay04 said:


> looking good.
> 
> Good luck


Thank you!


----------



## RACK

Just been readin your leg routine Keeks, I'm guessin you go high rep on these so not to build them up too much?


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Just been readin your leg routine Keeks, I'm guessin you go high rep on these so not to build them up too much?


Yep, everything with legs is pretty high reps, with a medium weight. Quads are still dominant so trying to bring hams out and easing off on quad work at the moment.


----------



## 1010AD

Keeks said:


> No better way to start the day than a good old gym session! Slight leg doms today but nothing major, and feeling great now!
> 
> Upper body circuits today -
> 
> Machine chest press
> 
> Machine shoulder press
> 
> Close grip lat pull downs
> 
> Zottmans
> 
> Tricep rope pull downs
> 
> 1st set 20 reps, 2nd set - increase weight and 15 reps, 3rd set - increase weight again and 10 reps
> 
> Abs - reverse crunches on bench superset with off the bench leg raises 3 x 15 of each, and 4 x 20 crunches on stability ball.
> 
> 15 mins HIIT on X Trainer
> 
> :thumb:


just out of interest whats the rest time between sets and what do you eat in a day?? I ask cos to get a bikini comp body (which i'd say your already there but i'm not a judge "I wish :w00t:")the training and diet obviously is so different to to a bodybuilders, its not like your gona be going as heavy as poss and eating 400g protein a day is it


----------



## Readyandwaiting

I can't believe this thread has only 14 pages on it and you're like one of the foxiest ladies on here!

I think you'll just have to start putting some provocative pictures up so we can 'judge your progress.'

:sneaky2:


----------



## 1010AD

Thats coz it doesn't have 14 pages it only has six and a lot of the other foxy's left the site coz of comments like yours. Its a journal not a peep show


----------



## Readyandwaiting

1010AD said:


> Thats coz it doesn't have 14 pages it only has six and a lot of the other foxy's left the site coz of comments like yours. Its a journal not a peep show


Well they should grow some fckin balls then lol.

Comments like mine are expected. At least I am being honest instead of acting all happy for her and trying to worm my way in with her by complimenting her leg session lol.

I'M JUST KEEPIN IT REAL PARTNER!


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> Thats coz it doesn't have 14 pages it only has six and a lot of the other foxy's left the site coz of comments like yours. Its a journal not a peep show





Readyandwaiting said:


> Well they should grow some fckin balls then lol.
> 
> Comments like mine are expected. At least I am being honest instead of acting all happy for her and trying to worm my way in with her by complimenting her leg session lol.
> 
> I'M JUST KEEPIN IT REAL PARTNER!


Steady there guys! Ok, so posting a journal on a predominantly male forum may cause a bit of banter, Im not that naive to think thats not going to happen, but as long as its just a bit of friendly harmless banter, and it stays at that, then I suppose its gonna happen.

My main reasons for starting a journal were to be able to track my progress, get peoples input/suggestions, get a bit of encouragement if needed, and just to be able to talk training with people who understand! Training, diet, competing etc is my life, its what I live for, plan my life around and love every darn minute of it (apart from flamin jump squats) and although my friends/family are interested to a point, I then feel like it gets to a point where they are secretly thinking 'Stop talking gym talk!!'

Hence my reason for being on here, trying to learn as much as possible and talking gym! And as it is a predominantly male world, although it is getting more popular with women now, for the moment, its the best place I can find for what I need!

And also, I have got a bloomin good leg session thank you very much! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> just out of interest whats the rest time between sets and what do you eat in a day?? I ask cos to get a bikini comp body (which i'd say your already there but i'm not a judge "I wish :w00t:")the training and diet obviously is so different to to a bodybuilders, its not like your gona be going as heavy as poss and eating 400g protein a day is it


Rest is usually about a minute between sets, although with upper body circuits, no rest between different exercises, but then about 2/3 mins between starting again.

I've just been told to change my diet slightly so now Im on 150g protein per day, and 90g carbs for 4 days, then every 5th day, 120g carbs. This is over 5 meals, so now its 3 carbs & protein meals and 2 protein meals per day.

I did initially start training as heavy as possible, and only started changing this after Leeds comp and seeing my PT. I do miss lifting heavy though!


----------



## 1010AD

any supps I know you've tried a pre work but anything regularly, bcaa maybe


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> any supps I know you've tried a pre work but anything regularly, bcaa maybe


Supps are bcaa's, L-Glutamine, Kre-alkalyn creatine. Other supps at the mo are omega 3, multivitamin and glucosamine. I've got another sample pwo drink so will give that a shot at weekend. Not something I will take on a regular basis, just when I need an extra boost really so just going to try a few and see which one I prefer.


----------



## Keeks

Leg day again, they come round wayyyyyy to quickly! So.........

Lying hamstring curls, warming up going up the stack, then at number 6 (don't know weight) 10 reps but holding every 5th, then number 5, 15 reps again holding every 5th rep, number 4, 15 reps holding every 5th rep, and super set with standing calf raises, 25 after each full set of curls, 3 full sets.

Seated leg press working up the stack, feet at top of plate, so working glutes. 15 reps at max weight for 3 sets, then worked back down stack on last set, adding 5 reps for each step down. Top weight 140lbs I think, working back down to 80.

Pelvic squeezes on stability ball, 3 x 20 reps, again holding every 5th rep

Weighted leg lifts with 5kg weights on each leg, 3 x 20 each leg

Glute squeezes on cable machine 3 x 20 each leg

Ouch! Got shaky leg syndrome!

Treadmill at slow pace 5 mins.

All done, phew! :clap:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Leg day again, they come round wayyyyyy to quickly! So.........
> 
> Lying hamstring curls, warming up going up the stack, then at number 6 (don't know weight) 10 reps but holding every 5th, then number 5, 15 reps again holding every 5th rep, number 4, 15 reps holding every 5th rep, and super set with standing calf raises, 25 after each full set of curls, 3 full sets.
> 
> Seated leg press working up the stack, feet at top of plate, so working glutes. 15 reps at max weight for 3 sets, then worked back down stack on last set, adding 5 reps for each step down. Top weight 140lbs I think, working back down to 80.
> 
> Pelvic squeezes on stability ball, 3 x 20 reps, again holding every 5th rep
> 
> Weighted leg lifts with 5kg weights on each leg, 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Glute squeezes on cable machine 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Ouch! Got shaky leg syndrome!
> 
> Treadmill at slow pace 5 mins.
> 
> All done, phew! :clap:


Dont make out you dont like your leg days!!! I know you love them really 

Looks like a decent session again


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Dont make out you dont like your leg days!!! I know you love them really
> 
> Looks like a decent session again


Theres never been a love/hate relationship like the one I have with leg days! Hate the actual session, well, most of the session, dont mind some of the exercises but hate ham curls and the way I do them now, holding every 5th is a KILLER! Like some of them, leg press and some of saturdays exercises, but hate the rest, with a passion! But.......then I love the jelly wobble after, and love the feeling when I've done the last rep of the last exercise, it feels great that I've got through another tough session and I'm one step closer to buns of steel! :thumb:

Whens your super super heavy leg day? Looking forward to it????


----------



## H10dst

Thursday for me, looking forward to it actually, at least I've got an idea of what weight I can do know so I can go heavier. Well that's the plan anyway.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thursday for me, looking forward to it actually, at least I've got an idea of what weight I can do know so I can go heavier. Well that's the plan anyway.


Good stuff, and doms is a MUST for Friday then! :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good stuff, and doms is a MUST for Friday then! :thumbup1:


Hopefully so. Weird that I am looking forward to pain.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hopefully so. Weird that I am looking forward to pain.


Yep, weird, but I actually know what you mean!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, weird, but I actually know what you mean!


Change of plan for me now, going gym tonight instead of tomorrow so legs tonight after a decent session yesterday I am hoping I can manage? You ok today?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

:drool:


----------



## RACK

How does your prep diet differ from the one at the start Keeks? Do you just drop carbs lower or up cardio and keep macros the same?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Change of plan for me now, going gym tonight instead of tomorrow so legs tonight after a decent session yesterday I am hoping I can manage? You ok today?


Ha ha! You walking ok????? I hope not!!!!!!!! I'm good ta, just had brill session, slight leg doms but not too bad so all's good!



Readyandwaiting said:


> :drool:


Behave you!!!!



RACK said:


> How does your prep diet differ from the one at the start Keeks? Do you just drop carbs lower or up cardio and keep macros the same?


The plan is to slightly lower carbs and up cardio to start with, then will be carb cycling a few weeks in. Still not sure of the whole plan as yet as PT hasn't outlined everything yet, she just said to concentrate on now for next few months, stay on maintenance diet and train HARD! Just dropped 30g carbs at the mo as think 120g per day was slightly too high, so gonna see how I go on for next few weeks at 90g carbs per day but then every 5th day, having 120g carbs.


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders, back & abs today, brill session as love training upper body!

Warm through shoulders then...

Standing side lat raises, 7.5kg db's x 12 reps then drop sets with 5kg db's x 15 reps for 3 sets

Arnold press - 10kg db's x 12 reps then superset 5kg db's x 15 reps shoulder press but not fully extended for 3 full sets

Seated side lat raises, 7.5kg db's x 8 reps for 3 sets

Rear delt raises facing orward on a bench, 5kg db's x 15 for 4 sets, but with hands like horizontal and straight arms so very strict movement and no room for cheating with this movement.

Back

Standing lat pull down but with bent knees, pulling bar right down to touch legs, light weight but holding every 5th rep, 3 x 20 reps

Hyperextensions on a stability ball, 3 x 30 reps

Abs

Reverse lower ab curls on bench superset with off the bench leg raises, both 3 x 20

Stability ball crunches, 3 x 30

Job done and feeling bloomin good! :thumb:


----------



## eezy1

nice =] i love my arnie presses. just started doing the seated lat raises aswell. really trying to bring out my medials.

ive been doing cable side lat raises supersetted with light`ish DB standing lat raises but was thinking about trying the SS with seated lats instead to get a really mad burn. what you think?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha! You walking ok????? I hope not!!!!!!!!.


Legs are burning now!! Walking like I've had an accident!! Not looking to tomorrow morning when wobble legs kick in!! Glad you enjoyed your session today.


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> nice =] i love my arnie presses. just started doing the seated lat raises aswell. really trying to bring out my medials.
> 
> ive been doing cable side lat raises supersetted with light`ish DB standing lat raises but was thinking about trying the SS with seated lats instead to get a really mad burn. what you think?


I alternate each week, so some weeks I'll drop set standing lat raises, then the week after I'll drop set seated lat raises and these do burn, maybe as the movement is more strict when seated, (I don't have a clue, I'm no expert) but tell you what does burn and are very very tough, arnold press then superset with the shoulder press, light db's but not fully extending arms, after the first 2, the fatigue sets in and it burns burns burns, love em! 



H10dst said:


> Legs are burning now!! Walking like I've had an accident!! Not looking to tomorrow morning when wobble legs kick in!! Glad you enjoyed your session today.


Good to hear, wanna hear DOMS DOMS DOMS tomorrow then! :thumb:


----------



## tprice

keeks the worst has been confirmed...

glandular fever 

bye bye size


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> keeks the worst has been confirmed...
> 
> glandular fever
> 
> bye bye size


Oh no!!!!!! Sorry to hear that, thats is absolute PANTS!!!!!:sad:

So whats happens now, are you still training and carrying on your course? How you feeling?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good to hear, wanna hear DOMS DOMS DOMS tomorrow then! :thumb:


You'll be first to know, well second after me!!!


----------



## tprice

Keeks said:


> Oh no!!!!!! Sorry to hear that, thats is absolute PANTS!!!!!:sad:
> 
> So whats happens now, are you still training and carrying on your course? How you feeling?


i wont lie i feel awful!

ill do my best to continue everything as i dont like to admit defeat, stupid male pride haha! plus if i lose any gains ill cry!!!!!!

i was really hoping they were gonna say look its only a cold man up and get to work! but no  hospital tmrw for bloods, wonder if they check test levels lol


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> i wont lie i feel awful!
> 
> ill do my best to continue everything as i dont like to admit defeat, stupid male pride haha! plus if i lose any gains ill cry!!!!!!
> 
> i was really hoping they were gonna say look its only a cold man up and get to work! but no  hospital tmrw for bloods, wonder if they check test levels lol


ADMIT DEFEAT!!!! I know its hard but you've really got to listen to your body right now. A few weeks rest now will get you back in the gym a lot faster than struggling through now and missing months of training cos you're to ill to leave the house!

My friend had it last year and she is very into hockey and running etc, but she had to slow down eventually, and after a few weeks, felt better for it.

Rest, rest, eat if you can and rest a bit more! Seriously!!!!!!!!

And hope you feel better soon!


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> The plan is to slightly lower carbs and up cardio to start with, then will be carb cycling a few weeks in. Still not sure of the whole plan as yet as PT hasn't outlined everything yet, she just said to concentrate on now for next few months, stay on maintenance diet and train HARD! Just dropped 30g carbs at the mo as think 120g per day was slightly too high, so gonna see how I go on for next few weeks at 90g carbs per day but then every 5th day, having 120g carbs.


Ahhh cool, so you never drop carbs completely then


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Ahhh cool, so you never drop carbs completely then


Don't think so, but we'll just have to see how things go. If things don't go to plan then maybe, but having 15 weeks to diet means that a few tweaks can be made if needs be.


----------



## Keeks

So chest, arms & abs tonight, and enjoyed the burn as usual!

Chest - Superset chest press machine 12 reps on number 6 (dont know what weight that is) then flys with 5kg db's for 20 reps, 3 full sets

Bi's - EZ bar preacher curls 5kg for 15 reps for 3 sets

Seated side db curls, superset with standing db curls (5kg db's for this each set), 7.5kg & 8 kg db's used, 3 full sets in total

Tri's - Tate press with 5kg db's 3 x 15

Rope pull down 3 x 15 superset tricep kickbacks 5kg db's x 15 reps to completely burn tri's out

Abs - Same as usual

15 mins HIIT X-Trainer

:thumb:


----------



## H10dst

I've let you down, no Dom Dom Dom's today 

my calves are pretty tight though so that must count for something?? See you've had another big session?!?


----------



## 1010AD

Keeks said:


> I alternate each week, so some weeks I'll drop set standing lat raises, then the week after I'll drop set seated lat raises and these do burn, maybe as the movement is more strict when seated, (I don't have a clue, I'm no expert) but tell you what does burn and are very very tough


When laterals are performed from standing position the entire body becomes involved in performing the rep, which is why your stronger this way. Your legs help absorb the downward motion and your lower back and core are hard at work to balance the heavier weight. You may think your being strict but its impossible to be by sitting down you not only remove the body but its also impossible to bring the dumbbells in front of your body which shortens the ROM (the initial part was done by the rotators anyway). This will now put 100% of the emphasis on the middle delts"

:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I've let you down, no Dom Dom Dom's today
> 
> my calves are pretty tight though so that must count for something?? See you've had another big session?!?


Tut tut tut, what can I say!?!?! :thumbdown:



1010AD said:


> When laterals are performed from standing position the entire body becomes involved in performing the rep, which is why your stronger this way. Your legs help absorb the downward motion and your lower back and core are hard at work to balance the heavier weight. You may think your being strict but its impossible to be by sitting down you not only remove the body but its also impossible to bring the dumbbells in front of your body which shortens the ROM (the initial part was done by the rotators anyway). This will now put 100% of the emphasis on the middle delts"
> 
> :thumbup1:


Ahhhhh, you learn something new every day, cheers for that! THeres a guy at my gym and when doing standing lat raises, he even bends his knees and pushes with his whole body, doing very little for his shoulders, but then again, he doesn't do any exercise properly as too heavy weights so can't keep strict form, very very very funny to watch!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Tut tut tut, what can I say!?!?! :thumbdown:


Calves still tight today and getting a slight tingling every once and a while nothing major though. I will try even harder next time.


----------



## 1010AD

Keeks said:


> Ahhhhh, you learn something new every day, cheers for that! THeres a guy at my gym and when doing standing lat raises, he even bends his knees and pushes with his whole body, doing very little for his shoulders, but then again, he doesn't do any exercise properly as too heavy weights so can't keep strict form, very very very funny to watch!


Your right there see it all the time but I was the same when new to the gym always went to heavy I think its an ego thing don't want to be looking a fool in the gym with small weights, strict form all the time now unless I'm at the end pushing out them few extra reps. I try to get a lot of cable work in when doing delts as you get a constant tension on the the muscle which you don't get with free weights, on cables one of my fav move is face pulls not many people do them but they are so effective and I've started alternating lat raises one week I'll do seated and the next I'll do leaning lateral raises


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Calves still tight today and getting a slight tingling every once and a while nothing major though. I will try even harder next time.


Come on now, beast them till you're crawling out the gym!!!!!



1010AD said:


> Your right there see it all the time but I was the same when new to the gym always went to heavy I think its an ego thing don't want to be looking a fool in the gym with small weights, strict form all the time now unless I'm at the end pushing out them few extra reps. I try to get a lot of cable work in when doing delts as you get a constant tension on the the muscle which you don't get with free weights, on cables one of my fav move is face pulls not many people do them but they are so effective and I've started alternating lat raises one week I'll do seated and the next I'll do leaning lateral raises
> 
> View attachment 74509


Don't do cable work really but like the leaning lat raises, drop set with super light weight really sets them of fire!

Must be the ego thing with blokes at the gym then, but his ego is being damaged a hell of a lot more by doing stuff with heavy weights that he clearly can't, he is so funny. His workouts include -

Bell ringer pull down - his interpretation of tricep rope pull down, pulling down the rope with his whole body, bending his knees.

Bowling ball curl - on cable machine, like he's actually bowling, twisting his body and again, bending knees

Upright hoist, er I mean row - pulling up with his whole body and of course bending knees

These are just a few........


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Come on now, beast them till you're crawling out the gym!!!!!
> 
> Don't do cable work really but like the leaning lat raises, drop set with super light weight really sets them of fire!
> 
> Must be the ego thing with blokes at the gym then, but his ego is being damaged a hell of a lot more by doing stuff with heavy weights that he clearly can't, he is so funny. His workouts include -
> 
> Bell ringer pull down - his interpretation of tricep rope pull down, pulling down the rope with his whole body, bending his knees.
> 
> Bowling ball curl - on cable machine, like he's actually bowling, twisting his body and again, bending knees
> 
> Upright hoist, er I mean row - pulling up with his whole body and of course bending knees
> 
> These are just a few........


That bloke sounds like a proper weapon!!! I can see why you find him amusing to watch! And I will try even harder on legs this week. I will try and imagine you shouting at me on the last few reps to keep going or I'll get a big angry face!!!


----------



## 1010AD

Keeks said:


> *Bell ringer pull down* - his interpretation of tricep rope pull down, pulling down the rope with his whole body, bending his knees.
> 
> *Bowling ball curl* - on cable machine, like he's actually bowling, twisting his body and again, bending knees
> 
> *Upright hoist*, er I mean row - pulling up with his whole body and of course bending knees
> 
> These are just a few........


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats the best description of a fcuk up gym move I ever heard

Reps if I could :thumbup1: got any more


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That bloke sounds like a proper weapon!!! I can see why you find him amusing to watch! And I will try even harder on legs this week. I will try and imagine you shouting at me on the last few reps to keep going or I'll get a big angry face!!!


He is hilarious, brightens up even the most horrible gym sesh, even torture Tuesdays! I expect more from legs in next session, especially if Pmags kicking in!?!?! :angry:



1010AD said:


> LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats the best description of a fcuk up gym move I ever heard
> 
> Reps if I could :thumbup1: got any more


He is either a gym genius and knows a new style of training that will soon be discovered by others, or just a complete tool! You never know, it might be something like 'Train the whole body in 1 exercise!'

A few more include -

Leaning tower of precher curls - Half standing/half leaning whilst doing preacher curls, very effective for your back maybe!?!

Seated rowing - his take on seated ow but actually moving back & forth on the seat

Butterfly side flap - standing lat raises with bent arms, sort of trying to flap, but really need a good knee bend for these to bring the weight up

Side twister Sword fighter - this can be done with either rope or horseshoe cable handle, gripping with both hands, bend knees slightly and twist around, a bit like you've got a sword and gonna do serious damage. Now I've watched this a few times and can't work out what the hell it's trying to target, again its one of those all over body movements!

First week he started at the gym his mates had to rescue him from the leg press as he suffered an epic gym fail and same on smith machine when doing chest press. I know everyone pushes themselves at they gym, and you've gotta push, and maybe forms not as strict in last few reps but seriously, someone would always look more ridiculous lifting like this than dropping their weights and lifting well! I even asked my mates who train with him about it and they said he even makes some stuff up! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

So rest yesterday and legs today but actually quite enjoyed legs today.....not like me!

Warm up with leg extensions then

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Abductors 3 x 25

Stability ball leg curls 3 x 20

Wide stance deads 3 x 20 with 12.5kg db's

Smith machine wide stance squats 3 x 15

Doesnt sound much but had me wobbling cursing a little bit so all's good! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> He is hilarious, brightens up even the most horrible gym sesh, even torture Tuesdays! I expect more from legs in next session, especially if Pmags kicking in!?!?! :angry:
> 
> He is either a gym genius and knows a new style of training that will soon be discovered by others, or just a complete tool! You never know, it might be something like 'Train the whole body in 1 exercise!'
> 
> A few more include -
> 
> Leaning tower of precher curls - Half standing/half leaning whilst doing preacher curls, very effective for your back maybe!?!
> 
> Seated rowing - his take on seated ow but actually moving back & forth on the seat
> 
> Butterfly side flap - standing lat raises with bent arms, sort of trying to flap, but really need a good knee bend for these to bring the weight up
> 
> Side twister Sword fighter - this can be done with either rope or horseshoe cable handle, gripping with both hands, bend knees slightly and twist around, a bit like you've got a sword and gonna do serious damage. Now I've watched this a few times and can't work out what the hell it's trying to target, again its one of those all over body movements!
> 
> First week he started at the gym his mates had to rescue him from the leg press as he suffered an epic gym fail and same on smith machine when doing chest press. I know everyone pushes themselves at they gym, and you've gotta push, and maybe forms not as strict in last few reps but seriously, someone would always look more ridiculous lifting like this than dropping their weights and lifting well! I even asked my mates who train with him about it and they said he even makes some stuff up! :lol:


I think you've spent all this time watching him you actually secretly want him to be your training partner!!! Imagine how good you would look training with him?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I think you've spent all this time watching him you actually secretly want him to be your training partner!!! Imagine how good you would look training with him?


Once nearly feel off the treadmill cos I was watching him! 

Cos its a private gym and theres only a few people who train there, theres only usually him and my 2 mates there whne I go so its hard not to watch. Don't know how he hasn't injured himself yet, and he's starting a course in next few weeks, so god knows what that'll do!?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Once nearly feel off the treadmill cos I was watching him!
> 
> Cos its a private gym and theres only a few people who train there, theres only usually him and my 2 mates there whne I go so its hard not to watch. Don't know how he hasn't injured himself yet, and he's starting a course in next few weeks, so god knows what that'll do!?


Any excuse!! You love it!!! Wish I had a private gym


----------



## tprice

i think there is one at every gym lol


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Any excuse!! You love it!!! Wish I had a private gym


Hold my hands up, I do love watching, its hilarious!

Yeah Im lucky I get to train in a private gym, and good that I don't have to do jump squats in public! :lol: Just one down side and thats that I think its haunted and its scary leaving at night. And it has a scary cement stairwell, not good after legs have been beasted, but that aside, its brill! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> i think there is one at every gym lol


Oh heck, theres more than one? Maybe they have inside information, or trying to spread the word of HOW NOT TO TRAIN!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Hold my hands up, I do love watching, its hilarious!
> 
> Yeah Im lucky I get to train in a private gym, and good that I don't have to do jump squats in public! :lol: Just one down side and thats that I think its haunted and its scary leaving at night. And it has a scary cement stairwell, not good after legs have been beasted, but that aside, its brill! :thumb:


Ive decided you are slightly bonkers! Enjoy pain and making other people endure pain, watching crazy people in the gym and thinking its haunted!!


----------



## tprice

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, theres more than one? Maybe they have inside information, or trying to spread the word of HOW NOT TO TRAIN!


we have an old man that trains with a young guy im guessin his son.

on the cables they get a horseshoe handle, set it to max and do what i think is a golf swing?? or something to do with cricket?

either way i tried it and have no idea what it is they are doing, they do a lot of random things iv never seen, but most of them are using your whole body to move the weight if that makes sense, a bit like your bloke with using his knees to push it up! luckily they havent been for ages!

i went today ... :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ive decided you are slightly bonkers! Enjoy pain and making other people endure pain, watching crazy people in the gym and thinking its haunted!!


Back up there......you think Im slightly bonkers? You're wrong there, Im completely bonkers and the first to admit it! 

Also, the gym is haunted! We were once training, heard a noise, I looked at my mates and before I said anything, they said they thought it was haunted. Its a part of an old mill, so quite spooky. Fine during day light and light nights are on there way anyway so it'll all be ok in summer!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> we have an old man that trains with a young guy im guessin his son.
> 
> on the cables they get a horseshoe handle, set it to max and do what i think is a golf swing?? or something to do with cricket?
> 
> either way i tried it and have no idea what it is they are doing, they do a lot of random things iv never seen, but most of them are using your whole body to move the weight if that makes sense, a bit like your bloke with using his knees to push it up! luckily they havent been for ages!
> 
> i went today ... :whistling:


Think this sounds a bit like bowling ball curl.......good exercise for......er.....????

Arrrrrrr, you went today? What happened to resting and listening to your body??????? How you feeling anyway?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Back up there......you think Im slightly bonkers? You're wrong there, Im completely bonkers and the first to admit it!
> 
> Also, the gym is haunted! We were once training, heard a noise, I looked at my mates and before I said anything, they said they thought it was haunted. Its a part of an old mill, so quite spooky. Fine during day light and light nights are on there way anyway so it'll all be ok in summer!


I didn't want to go with full on complete bonkers as I didn't want to offend you!!! So because you heard a noise it's now haunted?


----------



## tprice

Keeks said:


> Think this sounds a bit like bowling ball curl.......good exercise for......er.....????
> 
> Arrrrrrr, you went today? What happened to resting and listening to your body??????? How you feeling anyway?


well i felt, erm ok i suppose lol. did some chest, and put up 110kg for 10 like it was nothing really, my mate was shocked, i thought id never do it. so im not sure whats going on with this illness. anyway 30mins in i was pretty tired, so did a little bit more and called it a day came home and slept for 2 hours!

feel ok again now. its mainly the evenings im just shattered! been doing alot of reading on the net, and i havent got any of the cold/flu symptoms anymore and my glands seem ok for now so its just the fatique which you sorta have to get your body working again. but i really cant let it hinder my training anymore!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I didn't want to go with full on complete bonkers as I didn't want to offend you!!! So because you heard a noise it's now haunted?


Believe me, full on bonkers it is!! I tell you, its haunted, theres noises and just a weird feeling! Its haunted, end of, full stop!



tprice said:


> well i felt, erm ok i suppose lol. did some chest, and put up 110kg for 10 like it was nothing really, my mate was shocked, i thought id never do it. so im not sure whats going on with this illness. anyway 30mins in i was pretty tired, so did a little bit more and called it a day came home and slept for 2 hours!
> 
> feel ok again now. its mainly the evenings im just shattered! been doing alot of reading on the net, and i havent got any of the cold/flu symptoms anymore and my glands seem ok for now so its just the fatique which you sorta have to get your body working again. but i really cant let it hinder my training anymore!


Well that sounds good....but as long as you do listen to your body and rest when you need to rest, take it easy when you need to and don't push things. Otherwise, it could take longer to completely get over it! Appetite ok?


----------



## tprice

Keeks said:


> Believe me, full on bonkers it is!! I tell you, its haunted, theres noises and just a weird feeling! Its haunted, end of, full stop!
> 
> Well that sounds good....but as long as you do listen to your body and rest when you need to rest, take it easy when you need to and don't push things. Otherwise, it could take longer to completely get over it! Appetite ok?


yeah i havent pushed it at all, usually give it alot more than i did today, today was a rubbish session tbh. im hopin ill be ok by weds, so until then ill just carry on resting eeating and doing light stuff. appetite is definetly better, but cause im sleeping alot more im not eating more than 200-250g protein a day cause there literally isnt any time haha! im averaing 5 meals a day atm, tahts including shakes cause sometimes its more conveniant! cant wait to be ok so i can stop moaning about it and i cant start posting about decent sessions and gains etc haha!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Believe me, full on bonkers it is!! I tell you, its haunted, theres noises and just a weird feeling! Its haunted, end of, full stop!


Ok no worries, here is my new training partner not sure if you've seen him about he only tends to train at night as its s bit quieter then.


----------



## azza-

can someone please tell me how to start a new thread? ive litterally just joined and i cant see create thread anywhere... azz x


----------



## Keeks

azza- said:


> can someone please tell me how to start a new thread? ive litterally just joined and i cant see create thread anywhere... azz x


If you go into the area you want to post in, there should be a green box at the top saying 'Post new thread', press that and you should be albe to start a thread.


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> yeah i havent pushed it at all, usually give it alot more than i did today, today was a rubbish session tbh. im hopin ill be ok by weds, so until then ill just carry on resting eeating and doing light stuff. appetite is definetly better, but cause im sleeping alot more im not eating more than 200-250g protein a day cause there literally isnt any time haha! im averaing 5 meals a day atm, tahts including shakes cause sometimes its more conveniant! cant wait to be ok so i can stop moaning about it and i cant start posting about decent sessions and gains etc haha!


Sure you'll be fine soon but just remember to listen to your body, know I keep saying it but it is important, I've learnt that many times! And eat loads, I would if I could, so make the most of it! :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Ok no worries, here is my new training partner not sure if you've seen him about he only tends to train at night as its s bit quieter then.


:sad: Cheers for that, now I'll be sleeping with the light on, you can see the evil in his eyes, damn ghosts!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :sad: Cheers for that, now I'll be sleeping with the light on, you can see the evil in his eyes, damn ghosts!


I am sure you'll be fine!! Your a strong girl you can fight them off!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I am sure you'll be fine!! Your a strong girl you can fight them off!!!


Yep, I'll kick some ghosty a**! :death:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, I'll kick some ghosty a**! :death:


Just not after a leg session! You'll be all over the place!!!


----------



## Keeks

So yesterday was upper body circuits, abs & HIIT for 15mins on X Trainer. Upper body circuits consisted of chest press (machine), seated row, shoulder press (machine) tricep dips (machine) and db curls leant forward over a bench, 20 reps 1st set, going heavier for 15 reps 2nd set, heavier still for 10 reps 3rd set.

Today is no weights but 20 mins HIIT on X Trainer.

Also, completed first week of lower carbs and feel ok from it. 90g carbs every day but on the 5th day, 120g carbs. This was changed as had slightly put on weight, only approx 1.5lbs, but now this has come off again, so will be watching closely over next few weeks to see if any more changes are needed.

Torture Tuesday tomorrow, again!!!! Woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Wondered where you had gone to, another decent session I see!! Ready for killer legs tomorrow? Lets see who can get the most pain this week although my leg session isn't till Thursday.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Wondered where you had gone to, another decent session I see!! Ready for killer legs tomorrow? Lets see who can get the most pain this week although my leg session isn't till Thursday.


Hiding under my duvet from them bloomin ghosts!!!! Freaked myself out tonight leaving the gym cos it's all I could think about! Bring on the summer and light nights!

Im not excited about tomorrow, but like the fact the the worst workout is the first of the week so its over with then I can enjoy the rest. And still got slight leg doms from Saturday so these torture sessions must be working! I hope!!!


----------



## H10dst

Surely you don't leave the gym on your own at night?? There must be others around?? I had to walk to the gym yesterday because of the snow and that about killed my legs and it's only 15mins away, I am so unfit!! although I did put my big steel toe riggers on and there quite heavy?! I've got my fave session tomorrow, love doing pull days I seem to have a new found love of deadlifts.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Surely you don't leave the gym on your own at night?? There must be others around?? I had to walk to the gym yesterday because of the snow and that about killed my legs and it's only 15mins away, I am so unfit!! although I did put my big steel toe riggers on and there quite heavy?! I've got my fave session tomorrow, love doing pull days I seem to have a new found love of deadlifts.


Bloomin snow, I was panicking that I wouldn't be able to get there but wasn't actually that bad after a few hours. I always panick about winter with the snow and not being able to the gym, hate the inconvenience!

Lol, Ive got some 5kg ankle weights, put them on and trek to the gym and you wouldn't need to do legs, I shuffle around the gym when I've got them on.

You liking the push/pull legs routine then? Did youused to do deadlifts or not?


----------



## dazc

not much for upper body in there, how come?


----------



## Keeks

dazc said:


> not much for upper body in there, how come?


How do you mean?

I do shoulders, back & abs on Wednesday, chest, tri's, bi's & abs on Thursday, and then upper body circuits & abs again on Sunday. I'm seeing a PT at the moment who has suggsested this split for the time being, and will see how things are in a month or so when I see her again. Im putting my trust in her as she knows her stuff, and I'm quite happy-ish with my upper body so with better conditioning this year, can look pretty good? Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Bloomin snow, I was panicking that I wouldn't be able to get there but wasn't actually that bad after a few hours. I always panick about winter with the snow and not being able to the gym, hate the inconvenience!
> 
> Lol, Ive got some 5kg ankle weights, put them on and trek to the gym and you wouldn't need to do legs, I shuffle around the gym when I've got them on.
> 
> You liking the push/pull legs routine then? Did youused to do deadlifts or not?


Yeah I like push pull legs now, not as much as 5x5. I did used to do Deads but not very often and not heavy as my back was rubbish, but all of a sudden everything's just clicked and I can pull 120kg.

Snow is just a massive ball ache as I live at the top of a step hill so a few flakes and I am walking everywhere.


----------



## tprice

come on keeks ffs, with guns like that you cant be scared of bloody ghosts that dont exist!

just give em a back double bis to scare the feckers off!

train hard


----------



## dazc

Keeks said:


> How do you mean?
> 
> I do shoulders, back & abs on Wednesday, chest, tri's, bi's & abs on Thursday, and then upper body circuits & abs again on Sunday. I'm seeing a PT at the moment who has suggsested this split for the time being, and will see how things are in a month or so when I see her again. Im putting my trust in her as she knows her stuff, and I'm quite happy-ish with my upper body so with better conditioning this year, can look pretty good? Fingers crossed anyway!


with hindsight, i might not have worded that question very well, sorry! what i should have said was were you doing more upper body on other days, which you are!

be good to see the improvements at Leeds  im sure it will be a big class again!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I like push pull legs now, not as much as 5x5. I did used to do Deads but not very often and not heavy as my back was rubbish, but all of a sudden everything's just clicked and I can pull 120kg.
> 
> Snow is just a massive ball ache as I live at the top of a step hill so a few flakes and I am walking everywhere.


Thats good with the deads, :rockon:

Yeah, Im up a hill and my gym is down and up and down and up a few hills so real pain if it gets bad, roll on summer!



tprice said:


> come on keeks ffs, with guns like that you cant be scared of bloody ghosts that dont exist!
> 
> just give em a back double bis to scare the feckers off!
> 
> train hard


Lol, guns or not, they scare me to death, always have, always will!

Talking of guns, measured mine yesterday and was very chuffed, right has gained 1/2inch and left has gained 3/4 inch since end on December. But, also bagged up nearly all my jeans to go into hibernation as can't fit into them at the mo, so........bring on the diet in May, and the jeans can come out of hibernation! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

dazc said:


> with hindsight, i might not have worded that question very well, sorry! what i should have said was were you doing more upper body on other days, which you are!
> 
> be good to see the improvements at Leeds  im sure it will be a big class again!


Lol, I see! 

Yeah, hopefully will see some good changes, am starting to see slight changes now so think Im on the right track now, and diet wise, with better help this time, and no stoppign and starting with it, should look in better condition this time.

Think a lot of the qualifiers will have bigger bikini classes this year as think theres a lot more interest in it now its going into its second year, and yep, Im sure Leeds will have a big class again! Looking forward to it!


----------



## tprice

Lol, guns or not, they scare me to death, always have, always will!

Talking of guns, measured mine yesterday and was very chuffed, right has gained 1/2inch and left has gained 3/4 inch since end on December. But, also bagged up nearly all my jeans to go into hibernation as can't fit into them at the mo, so........bring on the diet in May, and the jeans can come out of hibernation! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## tprice

im sure you still look better than most anyway...

yeah looking forward to following your progress this year :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> im sure you still look better than most anyway...
> 
> yeah looking forward to following your progress this year :thumb:


Not quite but thanks!

Me too!  Im so excited about so many aspects of it, I can't wait! 

How you feeling anyway?


----------



## tprice

erm confused...

phone call to say blood test came back negative for GF ...

but part of me thinks cause i was 3.5 weeks in when i had the test, that my body had already started fighting it off, and i was getting back to the 'norm' iv gotta talk to the doctor about it but thats my theory atm! i did leave it a long time before i went i was forced by my boss! still feel a bit rough though. i havent told them about aas and i never go docs, last time was 3 years ago so they have no reason to beleive its aas. but if i tell them i know they will blame that straight away. and as much as i respect doctors, they arent trained to give advice on the subject so just blame everything on that and send you on your way... ( im not meaning to sound like a know it all here )

trained today, had a bloody good session and afterwards felt so good! trained 3 days in a row now. going to continue to rest and maybe train this week then re-assess it! phone call from doc on weds regards negative blood test and wanting to run more tests! so will know more then really!


----------



## Keeks

Oh dear! I can't believe that you don't know that aas are the root of all evil, health problems and well, the list goes on! :nono: Agree with keeping that quite, like you said, it'll no doubt get the blame for it!

Good that you're training though, and training well! Keep it up and good luck with the docs, can be a battle with them at the best of times anyway!


----------



## 3752

Head games is a thing you need to deal with to make improvements year on year, my girls don't like gaining weight in the off season but come show time many will see the improvements including the judges and one thing judges like to see is improvements.......keep your head focused and the jogging bottoms as long as you need to


----------



## Keeks

Pscarb said:


> Head games is a thing you need to deal with to make improvements year on year, my girls don't like gaining weight in the off season but come show time many will see the improvements including the judges and one thing judges like to see is improvements.......keep your head focused and the jogging bottoms as long as you need to


Yeah and I am getting my head around it slowly, but think that it's one of those girly things that does take a lot of time to adjust to. And the fact that I can see some changes helps! I know it'll be well worth it in the end, so joggers will be staying for a few more months!


----------



## 3752

Keeks said:


> Yeah and I am getting my head around it slowly, but think that it's one of those girly things that does take a lot of time to adjust to. And the fact that I can see some changes helps! I know it'll be well worth it in the end, so joggers will be staying for a few more months!


i tell all my girls to keep covered up it makes it less likely for them to judge themselves which is never a good thing....i recently helped a woman who created a workout called Amazon workout she is amazingly slim i helped her get more tone to her muscle for the B fit expo in london recently and like every woman she dd not think she looked good......it is most definatly a female thing (although us men suffer from it pre comp time as well)


----------



## Keeks

Pscarb said:


> i tell all my girls to keep covered up it makes it less likely for them to judge themselves which is never a good thing....i recently helped a woman who created a workout called Amazon workout she is amazingly slim i helped her get more tone to her muscle for the B fit expo in london recently and like every woman she dd not think she looked good......it is most definatly a female thing (although us men suffer from it pre comp time as well)


It is hard to accept, no doubt about it, but baggy comfy clothes do help, a lot!!!!!! Although have heard men complain about being to small/losing size etc so guess the size issue does affect both sexes, just in different ways.

Also, just googled the Amazon workout thing and it looks very interesting!


----------



## tprice

training today?


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday done and survived! :thumb:

Hamstring curls - warming up going up the stack then 15 reps holding every 5th rep both legs together, then light weight and 10 reps each leg on its own holding every 5th, 3 full sets of this.

Speed squats - 12.kg db's 3 x 30 reps

Stability ball lifts - 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Weighted leg kick backs over a bench - 3 x 20 each leg

Glute kickbacks - bent over a bench, 2 x 20 each leg

5 mins cool down on treadmill then scary wobble down stairs!


----------



## tprice

at least you went before it got dark lol


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> at least you went before it got dark lol


I got there when it was still a little bit light which is ok, but left in the dark, scared as usual. And now after all this talk on here, I think about it even more! :sad: Just cant wait for light nights!

Have you trained today?


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Good on you for taking care of yourself and body. It's a really attractive trait in a woman tbf.

Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## tprice

Keeks said:


> I got there when it was still a little bit light which is ok, but left in the dark, scared as usual. And now after all this talk on here, I think about it even more! :sad: Just cant wait for light nights!
> 
> Have you trained today?


yeah i did a really light legs, i did 5 sets squats, 3 sets on leg press high reps and then 5 sets on the ham/calf machine.

nothing to shout about really just havent done them in 4 weeks for obvious reasons so it was actually quite difficult lol!

gradually building protein back up been doing 200-250g a day (still down on my usual 350-370) but im hardly awake atm so i prob dont even need that to maintain!

shape/size come back already after 3 days trainin and eating. so i can almost start the journey to 17st lol


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:
 

> Good on you for taking care of yourself and body. It's a really attractive trait in a woman tbf.
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Thank you! Wouldnt have it any other way though, Im well and truly hooked, from the diet to the doms, its all worth it and I LOVE IT!!!!!! (Most of the time anyway  )


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Keeks said:


> Thank you! Wouldnt have it any other way though, Im well and truly hooked, from the diet to the doms, its all worth it and I LOVE IT!!!!!! (Most of the time anyway  )


So true!

Your dedication shows throughout your physique and happy go lucky out look on the world. You should be proud!

..... That was a lot of smoke I blew up your arrse there phewww! lol


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> yeah i did a really light legs, i did 5 sets squats, 3 sets on leg press high reps and then 5 sets on the ham/calf machine.
> 
> nothing to shout about really just havent done them in 4 weeks for obvious reasons so it was actually quite difficult lol!
> 
> gradually building protein back up been doing 200-250g a day (still down on my usual 350-370) but im hardly awake atm so i prob dont even need that to maintain!
> 
> shape/size come back already after 3 days trainin and eating. so i can almost start the journey to 17st lol


Good stuff, think its always hard training legs after a break, and best to ease back into it so you can still actually walk tomorrow and don't look like you've had an accident! :laugh:

Sounds like your well on way way back now, great to hear and 17st will be here in no time! Get in an extra pizza for me on the way please! 



Readyandwaiting said:


> So true!
> 
> Your dedication shows throughout your physique and happy go lucky out look on the world. You should be proud!
> 
> ..... That was a lot of smoke I blew up your arrse there phewww! lol


 :lol: Well, my happy go lucky outlook on the world means I AM taking that as a compliment thank you very much!!!!! (I think)


----------



## tprice

haha im tryin to do it eating fairly clean!

have to admit i will have a cheat once every week or 2 though!

but once im in a routine i normally stick to it, as boring as it can be!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> haha im tryin to do it eating fairly clean!
> 
> have to admit i will have a cheat once every week or 2 though!
> 
> but once im in a routine i normally stick to it, as boring as it can be!


I do cheat on a Saturday night, its weekend and needs must! But apart from that I stick to my diet, and I don't mind it much tbh, but safe in the knowledge that Saturday night is cheat night. I also think this is why I can stick to my diet as I can save my cravings for then, and reward my good behaviour with goodies! :drool:


----------



## tprice

haha my worst thing is bags and bags of sweets, can easily do a couple of large bags in a day every day lol.

havent had any this year though!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> haha my worst thing is bags and bags of sweets, can easily do a couple of large bags in a day every day lol.
> 
> havent had any this year though!


Mmmmm, do like sweets, red & black ones of course.

I love all chocolate, but my main love is Krispy Kreme doughnuts. Had an in depth discussion about them at work today, and after some obscene thoughts after looking at their online menu, Im considering driving the 40 something miles this weekend to my nearest store to get my Saturday night treat! And the thing is, until last year, I was never into doughnuts but my friend got me some after my first comp and since then, Im obsessed! That was my first stop after Leeds comp last year, and will be this year too! Yum yum!!!!!


----------



## tprice

ha my nearest is up tesco 3 miles away! bloody expensive for what they are tho haha!

i love cakes and choc but my worst is chewy sweets and fizzy laces etc! last year i was doing 2/3/4 packs a night before bed with my bedtime shake lol

i am naturally skinny as fook tho so i get away with it, which makes it worse cause its harder to stop when you dont see the bad effects of it lol

amazed iv not got a filling yet


----------



## H10dst

Krispy Kreme?? I had some of them at meadow hall the other week. Didn't think they were that nice to be honest. On the other hand Fizzy Haribo are awesome!!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> ha my nearest is up tesco 3 miles away! bloody expensive for what they are tho haha!
> 
> i love cakes and choc but my worst is chewy sweets and fizzy laces etc! last year i was doing 2/3/4 packs a night before bed with my bedtime shake lol
> 
> i am naturally skinny as fook tho so i get away with it, which makes it worse cause its harder to stop when you dont see the bad effects of it lol
> 
> amazed iv not got a filling yet


Not a big fan of fizzy sweets, bit too sour for me, but haribo type ones are ace. Don't reckon I could stop that easily if I couldn't see bad effects from them, that would be so difficult!



H10dst said:


> Krispy Kreme?? I had some of them at meadow hall the other week. Didn't think they were that nice to be honest. On the other hand Fizzy Haribo are awesome!!


 mg: Im hurt! Never speak bad of Kripsy Kreme, they are amazing, they are Godly, they are King! If you're going to speak like that about them, then please don't be bringing your hurtful comments here, they are not wanted! :tt2:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Not a big fan of fizzy sweets, bit too sour for me, but haribo type ones are ace. Don't reckon I could stop that easily if I couldn't see bad effects from them, that would be so difficult!
> 
> mg: Im hurt! Never speak bad of Kripsy Kreme, they are amazing, they are Godly, they are King! If you're going to speak like that about them, then please don't be bringing your hurtful comments here, they are not wanted! :tt2:


Ok then..... You do not it's only a doughnut?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ok then..... You do not it's only a doughnut?


Only a doughnut!?! :nono: Seriously, behave!

PS, the bonkers comment, more proof eh???


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Only a doughnut!?! :nono: Seriously, behave!
> 
> PS, the bonkers comment, more proof eh???


I didn't think I needed any more proof, but you keep on giving it. Here's a little pic for you to say I'm sorry for dissing the doughnut


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I didn't think I needed any more proof, but you keep on giving it. Here's a little pic for you to say I'm sorry for dissing the doughnut


 :drool: :drool: :drool:

Forgiven!


----------



## H10dst

That was easy :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

I tell ya, its them there doughnuts, doesn't take much!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I tell ya, its them there doughnuts, doesn't take much!


Lol then there!! Again!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Lol then there!! Again!!


Yep, if its not them there doughnuts, its them there ghosts! :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, if its not them there doughnuts, its them there ghosts! :laugh:


Hahaha love it!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

There is a drive through krispy kreme near me  served warm!


----------



## RACK

I've never had a kripsy kreme doughnut


----------



## Magic Torch

RACK said:


> I've never had a kripsy kreme doughnut


You poor poor child!! They are the only things I used to carb up on before a show pmsl


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> I've never had a kripsy kreme doughnut


OMG Rack, you don't know what you're missing, they are absolute heaven! Again, poor poor child! Theres one about 15 mins away from the Leeds show in Batley, so I'll be making a stop there on show day, so, if its before or during the show, I'll get you one and you can try THE most amazing piece of calorie overload heaven!



Magic Torch said:


> You poor poor child!! They are the only things I used to carb up on before a show pmsl


Lol! And Im very jealous that you live near a drive thru! However, if I lived close to one, my life would be slightly different thats for sure, I would practicly live there and be like a little hippo, waddling around until my next doughnut fix!


----------



## tprice

a drive thru krispy kreme

classic lol


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders day, yay!

Warm through shoulders then...

Leaning side lat raises, 8kg db's x 12 reps then drop sets with 5kg db's x 15 reps for 3 sets

Machine press - working up stack, and doing 8 reps on 30kg, and 6 reps on 35kg twice (Thats good for me)

Seated side lat raises, 8kg db's x 6 reps then drop set with 5kg db's x 10reps for 3 sets

Rear standing delt raises, 8kg db's 3 x 12 reps

Back

Standing lat pull down but with bent knees, pulling bar right down to touch legs, light weight but holding every 5th rep, 3 x 20 reps

Hyperextensions on a stability ball, 3 x 30 reps

Abs

Reverse lower ab curls on bench superset with off the bench leg raises, both 3 x 20

Stability ball crunches, 3 x 30

Good session, I love shoulders day!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> a drive thru krispy kreme
> 
> classic lol


Amazing!!!! The one at Leeds is a drive through too, its an invention at its best! :clap:


----------



## tprice

its madness to think that a business can be profitable (on a decent scale) purely from krispy kreme sales.

is it literally just a krispy kreme drive thru or does it serve other bits.


----------



## eezy1

my mate dragged me into a new krispy kreme thats opened by us. bought me this doughnut with a caramel filling. took 1 bite and i was hooked

they literally melt in ur mouth :drool:


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> its madness to think that a business can be profitable (on a decent scale) purely from krispy kreme sales.
> 
> is it literally just a krispy kreme drive thru or does it serve other bits.


Mainly doughnuts but they sell coffee and a few gift type mugs etc, but yep, mainly doughnuts. And they are fast becoming huge in the UK! 



eezy1 said:


> my mate dragged me into a new krispy kreme thats opened by us. bought me this doughnut with a caramel filling. took 1 bite and i was hooked
> 
> they literally melt in ur mouth :drool:


Exactly, one bite is all it takes. I was never into doughnuts until my friend introduced me to Krispy Kreme, and thats when my obsession began! Been thinking about them all day today, roll on weekend!


----------



## Keeks

Tonights tasty tea, chocolate protein pancake. Although it doesn't resemble a pancake, and it doesn't look very nice either, it was lovely!


----------



## H10dst

Finally brought some quark today!!! Not had chance to try it yet though.


----------



## RACK

HAHAHA I'll have to take a trip to meadowhall and see these krispy kremes.

As for a pre-show bately doughnut meet...... Keeks, you're on!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Finally brought some quark today!!! Not had chance to try it yet though.


Yay! :clap: Bet its a right let down after all the build up though! 



RACK said:


> HAHAHA I'll have to take a trip to meadowhall and see these krispy kremes.
> 
> As for a pre-show bately doughnut meet...... Keeks, you're on!!!!!!!


You're not just gonna have a look at them though are you? Cos thats just wrong, gotta sample them and become hooked! And roll on the doughnut meet! Think Im about as excited about the Kripsy kremes as I am about the show, gonna be a good day!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## tprice

wish i wasnt so far away, i feel like im missing out 

i nearly bought 12 of the feckers yesterday tesco sell em in big trays lol


----------



## Keeks

Zonked after todays session! Tough but good!

Chest - Incline db press with 12.5kg db's 3 x 12

Incline flies - 8kg db's 3 x 12

Bi's & Tri's - supersets

Standing db curls with dips on machine 12 reps of each for 3 sets

Bar curl with bar pull down 12 reps of each for 3 sets

Seated side db curls with lying tricep kickbacks 12 reps of each for 3 stes

Abs - Usual

10 mins HIIT on X Trainer

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> wish i wasnt so far away, i feel like im missing out
> 
> i nearly bought 12 of the feckers yesterday tesco sell em in big trays lol


Thats willpower, there is no way I couldnt not buy them if they were there. Luckily they don't sell them in the Tescos near me, phewwwwww!

Don't worry, pics of all the doughnuts will be on here the next day! :laugh:


----------



## tprice

i would buy them but im tryin to get my macros in even if the protein does come in cheat form!

droppin the slin out this month just gonna bulk really dirty get everything back on track, then neaten up the food a bit and hit the slin again!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> i would buy them but im tryin to get my macros in even if the protein does come in cheat form!
> 
> droppin the slin out this month just gonna bulk really dirty get everything back on track, then neaten up the food a bit and hit the slin again!


Ahhh, Im jealous of the dirty bulk :sad:

Did you go back to doctors, what did they say?


----------



## tprice

need more tests, but i feel ok so im gonna go back to work monday and get this bloomin course underway!

i think it was the eq but sssssssh


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> need more tests, but i feel ok so im gonna go back to work monday and get this bloomin course underway!
> 
> i think it was the eq but sssssssh


A dozen Krispy kreme and I wont tell!

Just be careful but if you feel upto things, then get back on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## tprice

iv stayed on the whole time (and trained lol)

yeah i feel soooooo much better now, on a whole new level!

tryin to persuade my mate to bring me a kfc round haha! if he does i might just hve to pop to tescos for the kremes! proper binge night!


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> iv stayed on the whole time (and trained lol)
> 
> yeah i feel soooooo much better now, on a whole new level!
> 
> tryin to persuade my mate to bring me a kfc round haha! if he does i might just hve to pop to tescos for the kremes! proper binge night!


Thats great! Yay! :clap:

Im even more jealous of your dirty bulk now, :drool: KFC and Kripsy kreme, and its only Thursday! What about when weekend comes!?!


----------



## tprice

Keeks said:


> Thats great! Yay! :clap:
> 
> Im even more jealous of your dirty bulk now, :drool: KFC and Kripsy kreme, and its only Thursday! What about when weekend comes!?!


iv also had steak and potato and tuna pasta earlier and eggs for breaky and couple of shakes. so its not 100% dirty!

weekend - well probably more of the same as today haha! but next week will be generally good cause when im at work i have a set routine and its always pretty clean.


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> iv also had steak and potato and tuna pasta earlier and eggs for breaky and couple of shakes. so its not 100% dirty!
> 
> weekend - well probably more of the same as today haha! but next week will be generally good cause when im at work i have a set routine and its always pretty clean.


Ok, so not all bad, but the bad sounds sooooo good!

Yeah think routine helps with staying clean, can sometimes go haywire at weekend with training different times etc so do prefer routine during the week. And treat at weekend!


----------



## tprice

Keeks said:


> Ok, so not all bad, but the bad sounds sooooo good!
> 
> Yeah think routine helps with staying clean, can sometimes go haywire at weekend with training different times etc so do prefer routine during the week. And treat at weekend!


yeah i get up late at the wknds, so it throws my whole day!! hasnt affected my gains so far (or so it seems) so all good!

i gotta make the most of it whilst i can, cause within the next 2/3 years i wanna be competing so itll be strict and boring


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> yeah i get up late at the wknds, so it throws my whole day!! hasnt affected my gains so far (or so it seems) so all good!
> 
> i gotta make the most of it whilst i can, cause within the next 2/3 years i wanna be competing so itll be strict and boring


Yay, thats fab! Good to have a goal like that, its what I've always worked towards and think it helps me to always give 110% with things.

Its not all super strict and boring, well it is most of the time, but soooooo worth it! :thumb:


----------



## dazc

sometimes its confusing whos journal this is..... lol :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

dazc said:


> sometimes its confusing whos journal this is..... lol :laugh:


This journal belongs to my glutes!!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> This journal belongs to my glutes!!!!!!


Your cracking glutes?!? Or just glutes


----------



## dazc

Keeks said:


> This journal belongs to my glutes!!!!!!


 :thumbup1:

and those photos would be???????

haha!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your cracking glutes?!? Or just glutes


Glutes at the moment, on their way to cracking! 



dazc said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> and those photos would be???????
> 
> haha!


What photos - the doughnuts? My glutes are liking doughnuts at the moment, too much! Or progress pics - which will come once they are well on their way to be cracking!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Glutes at the moment, on their way to cracking!


I disagree with that, they look good to me already


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I disagree with that, they look good to me already


Nah, not yet, few more thousand squats, lunges and such like and will be getting near to what I want, but thanks!


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> You're not just gonna have a look at them though are you? Cos thats just wrong, gotta sample them and become hooked! And roll on the doughnut meet! Think Im about as excited about the Kripsy kremes as I am about the show, gonna be a good day!!!!!! :thumb:


I'm on Keto so I'll just be sniffing them until I'm allowed to have some carbs.... FML


----------



## silver

H10dst said:


> I disagree with that, they look good to me already


i agree


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> I'm on Keto so I'll just be sniffing them until I'm allowed to have some carbs.... FML


Ha ha, you can tell you've never had them cos theres no way you could go and just look at them if you knew how good they were! Not a chance!



finlay04 said:


> i agree


Thank you! But September they will be cracking! (Hopefully)


----------



## RACK

If I can stop myself from face-planting a full sunday roast, a little doughnut is EEEAASSSYYY haha


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> If I can stop myself from face-planting a full sunday roast, a little doughnut is EEEAASSSYYY haha


 :lol: Normally, yes, I could understand your point but not with these little bad boys, seriously, theres no walking away from a Krispy Kreme!


----------



## Keeks

Four words for today - legs then KRISPY KREME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Four words for today - legs then KRISPY KREME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


Naughty naughty!!! I am going meadow hall tomorrow so might grab a couple if I pass the stall. Still not sure what all the fuss is about?!?!


----------



## silver

Keeks said:


> Four words for today - legs then KRISPY KREME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


they are my downfall lol i cant get enough but im staying away total while im dieting


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Naughty naughty!!! I am going meadow hall tomorrow so might grab a couple if I pass the stall. Still not sure what all the fuss is about?!?!


Not sure what the fuss is about!?!?! Tut tut tut! Im disappointed! :thumbdown:



finlay04 said:


> they are my downfall lol i cant get enough but im staying away total while im dieting


Ha ha! Yep, stay away, otherwise it all goes wrong!


----------



## RACK

My gym is next to meadowhall, I've dropped 6lb and if I'm allowed a treat I'll post a pic of me eating one


----------



## H10dst

Any particular flavour you recommend? I've tried apple and cinnamon they were not bad.


----------



## Keeks

Legs done and Im starting to come round to Saturdays leg session, not quite as bad as Torture Tuesday which I'll never like but had good session today so :thumb:

Walking lunges 3 x 20

Jump sqauts 3 x 15

Abductors 3 x 20

Stiff leg deads 12.5kg dbs x 20 reps, then 15kg dbs 2 x 15 reps

Leg curls with ball 3 x 15

Smith machine squat 3 x 15

Krispy Kreme................here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> My gym is next to meadowhall, I've dropped 6lb and if I'm allowed a treat I'll post a pic of me eating one


Well done, thats a good drop! :clap: Hope you get a treat then!



H10dst said:


> Any particular flavour you recommend? I've tried apple and cinnamon they were not bad.


Gotta be any of the chocolate ones, or lemon meringue, or they doing special heart ones at the mo, white choc raspberry cheescake and choc cheescake. Once these have been sampled, I will make my recommendations!


----------



## Keeks

:drool:  :thumb: :drool: :clap:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> View attachment 75128
> 
> 
> :drool:  :thumb: :drool: :clap:


You nutcase!!! Choccy ones look good though?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You nutcase!!! Choccy ones look good though?!?


They ALL look good! Gonna settle in front of tv tonight and enjoy! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> They ALL look good! Gonna settle in front of tv tonight and enjoy! :drool: :drool: :drool:


You're not going to eat them all are you?


----------



## eezy1

i only found out today that glutes are ur bum cheeks :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

eezy1 said:


> i only found out today that glutes are ur bum cheeks :laugh:


Hahah you clown!!! What did you think they were??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You're not going to eat them all are you?


Unfortunately I have to share them with the other half, very very begrudgingly I might add! :crying:

Im thinking before the comp diet kicks in, Im gonna get a box and eat them all, in the hope that I'll be sick and all cravings will go for a while and then on show day, go and re-introduce myself to them again!


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> i only found out today that glutes are ur bum cheeks :laugh:


 :lol: Thats made me chuckle!


----------



## eezy1

i thought they were the backs of ur legs


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Unfortunately I have to share them with the other half, very very begrudgingly I might add! :crying:
> 
> Im thinking before the comp diet kicks in, Im gonna get a box and eat them all, in the hope that I'll be sick and all cravings will go for a while and then on show day, go and re-introduce myself to them again!


Sounds like a plan, a strange plan but I wouldn't expect anything else from you!!! As you've introduced my to quark which i quite like,I will try these doughnuts tomorrow.


----------



## H10dst

eezy1 said:


> i thought they were the backs of ur legs


Not far off, couple of dates and a bottle of wine and your there!!!


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> i thought they were the backs of ur legs


Ha ha! Trying to improve those too, got weak hams & glutes so working both of these hard til show time, and fingers crossed, will have cracking glutes! And hams!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha! Trying to improve those too, got weak hams & glutes so working both of these hard til show time, and fingers crossed, will have cracking glutes! And hams!


Love hams, especially with a poached egg on toast.


----------



## eezy1

H10dst said:


> Not far off, couple of dates and a bottle of wine and your there!!!


i was telling everyone i had a major a$$ doms after some deads i done a couple weeks ago. can refer to them as my glutes now :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Sounds like a plan, a strange plan but I wouldn't expect anything else from you!!! As you've introduced my to quark which i quite like,I will try these doughnuts tomorrow.


  So you're liking the quark, good stuff! Will boost protein intake easily and for me it really satisfies sweet cravings during the week, and seeing as KK's arent really in my diet plan, quark will have to do!

And :clap: for KK's tomorrow, good choice!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Love hams, especially with a poached egg on toast.


And you say Im crackers!?!





eezy1 said:


> i was telling everyone i had a major a$$ doms after some deads i done a couple weeks ago. can refer to them as my glutes now :thumb:


Major a$$ doms sound better! :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> So you're liking the quark, good stuff! Will boost protein intake easily and for me it really satisfies sweet cravings during the week, and seeing as KK's arent really in my diet plan, quark will have to do!
> 
> And :clap: for KK's tomorrow, good choice!


Yeah it's not bad and easy to eat so  hopefully a rise in my protein intake will get this bloody pmag working!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> And you say Im crackers!?!


Cheeky!! It must be your influence.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Cheeky!! It must be your influence.


 :thumb: Im not just here to promote quark, Im also here to spread a bit of mentalness! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Im not just here to promote quark, Im also here to spread a bit of mentalness! :thumb:


The fact you have invented the word mentalness speaks for itself.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> The fact you have invented the word mentalness speaks for itself.


Ummm, always thought mentalness was a word!?!?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ummm, always thought mentalness was a word!?!?


Proves my point then.


----------



## H10dst

Just tried a bowl of quark with a drizzle of honey...... Yum Yum. Well nice


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Just tried a bowl of quark with a drizzle of honey...... Yum Yum. Well nice


Ha ha, you see, can't beat quark! Can be eaten with anything added so its literally a different food each time! :thumb:


----------



## tprice

small tray of KK's demolished yesterday

not bad...


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> small tray of KK's demolished yesterday
> 
> not bad...


Two things wrong with that......small tray??? And not bad????? But still, :clap: for KK's!

Which ones did you have?


----------



## tprice

Keeks said:


> Two things wrong with that......small tray??? And not bad????? But still, :clap: for KK's!
> 
> Which ones did you have?


pink icing, choc icing, plain, choc icing with sprinkles and choc icing with choc sprinkles.

would have got large tray but it was like £12 lol


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> pink icing, choc icing, plain, choc icing with sprinkles and choc icing with choc sprinkles.
> 
> would have got large tray but it was like £12 lol


Nice, Im into the filled ones though, can't wait to demolish them tonight! 

Yeah they're not cheap but worth it! Soooooooooooooo worth it!


----------



## Keeks

Soooo tired tonight, and was asleep for 9.30 last night. I think as soon as weekend hits, Im out of my routine and tiredness hits, Saturday and Sundays are usually the nights where I go to sleep earlier, the party girl that I am!

Legs doms today, did work em hard yesterday but Im also thinking that L-Glutamine has a part in this. I ran out on Thursday so didn't have any yesterday and legs feel a lot more sore and tired today, so maybe its the L-Glutamine that is helping with this, maybe not but re-stocked now anyway.

Upper body circuits today, then abs and 10 mins HIIT X Trainer. Did heavy-ish weight and 12 reps of each exercise, but not increasing weight. 3 full sets of the following:

Chest machine press

Close grip pull down

Heavy side lat raises (1/4 lift)

Tri rope pull down

Bi bar curl

Abs - usual workout

Just done my sunday cook off, rice veg and turkey all ready! And now for feet up.............ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :yawn:


----------



## Keeks

Good morning Torture Tuesday, bring it on!!!! :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good morning Torture Tuesday, bring it on!!!! :bounce:


You love it really!!!


----------



## Keeks

Another step closer to cracking glutes as I've survived another Torture Tuesday! Woo hoo! And still had slight doms from Saturday so even more chuffed that I got through it! :clap:

Lying hamstring curls, warming up going up the stack, then at number 6 (don't know weight) 10 reps but holding every 5th, then number 5, 15 reps again holding every 5th rep, number 4, 15 reps holding every 5th rep, and super set with standing calf raises, 25 after each full set of curls, 3 full sets. I still hate these, they are so so so very tough!!!!!

Seated leg press working up the stack, feet at top of plate. 12 reps at max weight for 3 sets, then worked back down stack on last set, adding 5 reps for each step down. Top weight 120lbs I think, working back down to 80.

Pelvic squeezes on stability ball, 3 x 20 reps, again holding every 5th rep

Weighted leg lifts with 5kg weights on each leg, 3 x 20 each leg

Glute squeezes on cable machine 3 x 20 each leg

5 mins walk on treadmill to finish off.

Serious wobbling when finished! 

Yesterday was cardio, 20 mins HIIT on X Trainer and tomorrow is shoulders, back & abs followed by HIIT. Love tomorrows session so looking forward to it!


----------



## dazc

nice little session!


----------



## Keeks

dazc said:


> nice little session!


It wasn't nice, I can tell you! And there was a little bit of cursing going on!


----------



## MattGriff

Ever tried glute ham raises? Or power squats - two biggest glute killers out there.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> It wasn't nice, I can tell you! And there was a little bit of cursing going on!


Foul language? From a lady like you?? What's up? Somebody steal your last KK???


----------



## dazc

if theres no swearing during training your not doing it right! FACT!!

haha!


----------



## H10dst

dazc said:


> if theres no swearing during training your not doing it right! FACT!!
> 
> haha!


I should be fooking huge then!!


----------



## Keeks

MattGriff said:


> Ever tried glute ham raises? Or power squats - two biggest glute killers out there.


Been trying to find something at the gym to hook my legs and think I'll try smith machine at the lowest position as really need to be doing glute ham raises. I do smith machine squats on saturdays session, going really low and tilting pelvis at the top, killers but can really feel em so know they are helping.



H10dst said:


> Foul language? From a lady like you?? What's up? Somebody steal your last KK???


:laugh: If that happened, it wouldn't just be cursing, Id go stark raving mental! And it was a nice version of cursing.


----------



## Keeks

dazc said:


> if theres no swearing during training your not doing it right! FACT!!
> 
> haha!


:lol:In that case, tonights session was a great success! :thumb:


----------



## MattGriff

Keeks said:


> Been trying to find something at the gym to hook my legs and think I'll try smith machine at the lowest position as really need to be doing glute ham raises. I do smith machine squats on saturdays session, going really low and tilting pelvis at the top, killers but can really feel em so know they are helping.
> 
> :laugh: If that happened, it wouldn't just be cursing, Id go stark raving mental! And it was a nice version of cursing.




Glute Ham raise & Reverse Hyper at my gym! Proper gym that's why!


----------



## Keeks

MattGriff said:


> View attachment 75389
> 
> 
> Glute Ham raise & Reverse Hyper at my gym! Proper gym that's why!


Ha ha, mines a half proper gym but can't complain, got a key so can go whenever I want, has most of equipment needed and only a few train there so no waiting around. Down sides are that its missing one of those contraptions, it has a ghost and scary concrete stairs which are BAD on leg days, apart from that its spot on! :thumb:


----------



## MattGriff

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, mines a half proper gym but can't complain, got a key so can go whenever I want, has most of equipment needed and only a few train there so no waiting around. Down sides are that its missing one of those contraptions, it has a ghost and scary concrete stairs which are BAD on leg days, apart from that its spot on! :thumb:


Mine is all flat, plus a power/strongman room with all sorts of toys and chains and sleds to play with. Secret cameras in the female chan....I mean definitely no cameras.

And a special for Bikini models, you get to pay normal membership with the added bonus of having half the gym perve on you all the time


----------



## Keeks

MattGriff said:


> Mine is all flat, plus a power/strongman room with all sorts of toys and chains and sleds to play with. Secret cameras in the female chan....I mean definitely no cameras.
> 
> And a special for Bikini models, you get to pay normal membership with the added bonus of having half the gym perve on you all the time


 :lol: Stairs or no stairs, perves or ghosts, it would be a difficult choice to make if you're gym was nearer!


----------



## MattGriff

Keeks said:


> :lol: Stairs or no stairs, perves or ghosts, it would be a difficult choice to make if you're gym was nearer!


Ghosts are welcome, provided they spot and load for us!


----------



## Keeks

MattGriff said:


> Ghosts are welcome, provided they spot and load for us!


Not these little blighters, they just like to freak me out! More so on leg days when I can't get down the stairs as quickly!


----------



## Keeks

Doms today but mainly deep in my glutes. Think its the leg press with feet at top that did it as when doing this, thats where I could feel it burning most! Glutes gotta be lifting!!!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Big bad doms!!!! Nice work


----------



## MattGriff

Keeks said:


> Doms today but mainly deep in my glutes. Think its the leg press with feet at top that did it as when doing this, thats where I could feel it burning most! Glutes gotta be lifting!!!!!!!


Try leg press with your feet at the top - out wide too (but still pretty straight).

Make sure the weight is on your heel and theoutside of your foot, as you bring the weight down push the knees out to the side. This is kinda like doing a leg press varient of the power squat without the sitting back - never seen anyone with a big power squat have poorly developed glutes - its all in the ass and hip drive baby!


----------



## Keeks

MattGriff said:


> Try leg press with your feet at the top - out wide too (but still pretty straight).
> 
> Make sure the weight is on your heel and theoutside of your foot, as you bring the weight down push the knees out to the side. This is kinda like doing a leg press varient of the power squat without the sitting back - never seen anyone with a big power squat have poorly developed glutes - its all in the ass and hip drive baby!


Yeah this is how I do them, pushing through the heel. My quads are pretty dominant so easing off quad work a bit too try and bring hams into line so this is how Im currently doing leg press, and I do them every other Torture Tuesday, alternating these with speed squats.


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders, back & abs today, and I love this split!

Warm through shoulders then...

Standing side lat raises, 1st set to warm up 5kg db's x 12 reps, then 7.5kg db's x 12 rep, then 8kg db's, 2 sets x 8 reps

Arnold press - 10kg db's x 12 reps then superset 5kg db's x 15 reps shoulder press but not fully extended for 3 full sets

Single arm seated lat raises, 7.5kg db x 8 reps drop set with 5kg db's x 10 reps

Rear delt raises facing forward on a bench, 5kg db's x 20 for 3 sets, but with hands like horizontal and straight arms so very strict movement and no room for cheating with this movement.

Back

Standing lat pull down but with bent knees, pulling bar right down to touch legs, light weight but holding every 5th rep, 3 x 20 reps

Hyperextensions on a stability ball, 3 x 30 reps

Abs

Reverse lower ab curls on bench superset with off the bench leg raises, both 3 x 20

Stability ball crunches, 3 x 30

10 mins HIIT on X Trainer

:thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Nice workout... I bet those lat pulldowns with the 5th rep pause give a nice burn!


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice workout... I bet those lat pulldowns with the 5th rep pause give a nice burn!


Oh they do! And by the third set, well to put it nicely, OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## dtlv

I can believe it, lol!!!

Has been a while since I've experimented with pauses like that, but know all about how torturous it is... much tougher training than it looks at first glance on paper.


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> I can believe it, lol!!!
> 
> Has been a while since I've experimented with pauses like that, but know all about how torturous it is... much tougher training than it looks at first glance on paper.


Very true. Sometimes I write what I've done and theres not much there at all but believe me, every workout is 110% effort and very tough and think its with some exercises done like this that make it that much more tougher! The hamstring curls, holding every 5th are ABSOLUTE KILLERS!!! But worth it!


----------



## dtlv

Makes my hamstrings twitch just thinking about that... ouch!!


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Makes my hamstrings twitch just thinking about that... ouch!!


This is the main reason I have officially renamed Tuesdays, they are know known as Torture Tuedays, as they contain the above along with pelvic lifts on a stability ball holding every 5th, and again, OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Blinky flip! Definately earned tomorrows rest day after todays session!

Chest - Machine press 3 x 12 reps

Flies 7.5kg db's superset with db's press 12 reps of each for 3 full sets

Bi's - Db curls put with hands the other way (upways instead of sideways) 7.5kg db's x 12, 8kg db's x 10, 10kg db's x 8 reps

Reverse grip bar curls 3 x 12 reps

21's x 3 full sets - Heres where I thought my bi's would burst if that was at all possible!

Tri's - Tate press 3 x 12 reps with 5kg db's

Bar pull down 3 x 12 reps

Tri kickbacks 3 x 12 reps

Abs - Same as usual

10 mins HIIT X Trainer

And a few curses here and there but I bloomin loved todays session! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Rest day so time to sit back, rest them glutes so they absolutely fine before being beasted again tomorrow, and eat some quark! Oh, and go to work!


----------



## Keeks

Next session is booked with my PT, mainly to see how Im progressing on this current programme, and fine tune anything thats needed. Its in 6 weeks time so hopefully she'll be able to see some changes, as it will be 2 & 1/2 months since I last saw her. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Is it me or does Keeks get more delicious everytime I perv over her avi?

:rolleye:


----------



## Keeks

Readyandwaiting said:


> Is it me or does Keeks get more delicious everytime I perv over her avi?
> 
> :rolleye:


Thanks, sort of! September time should bring a better avi, I hope!


----------



## Keeks

Leg day, ergh!!!! But good job done, just about got through it but again, quite a few curses! 

Warm through with light leg extensions then....

3 x 30 Walking lunges

3 x 15 Jump squats

3 x 20 Leg curls on stability ball

3 x 15 Wide stance deads superset with 3 x 15 leg press but feet high and wide

1 x 20 and 3 x 15 wide stance squats on smith machine

5 mins to cool down on treadmill.

I am now royally ****ed! :yawn:


----------



## dtlv

Gotta love leg training for wiping you out. I always tell people I'm taking a 'power nap' after weights on leg days - the reality is I'm a wimp and the squats have near killed me! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Gotta love leg training for wiping you out. I always tell people I'm taking a 'power nap' after weights on leg days - the reality is I'm a wimp and the squats have near killed me! :lol:


Nah, will never love leg days, but they sure as anything wipe you out. Todays squats very nearly had me crying, added another set at the end just to really push myself and by the 15th, I was ready for giving up squats forever!

Just had my feet up for a bit and legs are getting a bit stiff already! Think todays session was very well done! Will have the walking on hot coals look perfected again tomorrow! :laugh:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Nah, will never love leg days, but they sure as anything wipe you out. Todays squats very nearly had me crying, added another set at the end just to really push myself and by the 15th, I was ready for giving up squats forever!
> 
> Just had my feet up for a bit and legs are getting a bit stiff already! Think todays session was very well done! Will have the walking on hot coals look perfected again tomorrow! :laugh:


High rep squats will do that every time. I think there's a kind of love-hate relationship that comes from doing them - hate doing them, but love it when you've just finished :lol:

So anyway, we've established Keeks doesn't like training legs... lets be positive; what does Keeks enjoy, what's your fav bodypart to train?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks loves her leg days, don't let her fool you into feeling sorry for her!! She loves the pain!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> High rep squats will do that every time. I think there's a kind of love-hate relationship that comes from doing them - hate doing them, but love it when you've just finished :lol:
> 
> So anyway, we've established Keeks doesn't like training legs... lets be positive; what does Keeks enjoy, what's your fav bodypart to train?


Yep, definate love hate thing going on between me & leg days! Felt ace though leaving the gym this morning after that session as it was a real beasting and think the worse the session, the better the love! 

As for what I enjoy, I love training everything else apart from legs. Do like shoulders, but then again like all upper body stuff. No clear favourites really.



H10dst said:


> Keeks loves her leg days, don't let her fool you into feeling sorry for her!! She loves the pain!!!!


Nope, no way, never! Now quark I love!


----------



## Keeks

Cheat night tonight and I've been soooooo looking forward to it!

Homemade meatballs in homemade sauce with spaghetti and chocolate cheesecake! :drool: Meatballs are cooking now and they smell awesome!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cheat night tonight and I've been soooooo looking forward to it!
> 
> Homemade meatballs in homemade sauce with spaghetti and chocolate cheesecake! :drool: Meatballs are cooking now and they smell awesome!


Surely the spaghetti and meatballs will melt the chocolate cheesecake??


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Do you eat vege with your meatballs?


----------



## Milky

Have you seen Heather in Flex mag Keeks ?


----------



## eezy1

keep eating those krispy kremes and u`ll have a nice big pair of glutes in no time :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> Have you seen Heather in Flex mag Keeks ?


Yeah its a great feature, she looks amazing! Certainly gives that extra little bit of motivation if it ever starts flagging!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Surely the spaghetti and meatballs will melt the chocolate cheesecake??


No cos the cheesecake was really cold as its just defrosted, so if anything, it cooled the spaghetti down! :tongue:



Readyandwaiting said:


> Do you eat vege with your meatballs?


I cooked some onions, tomatoes, peppers and spinach with it, it was delish, could eat it again! :drool: In fact I might do next week!!



eezy1 said:


> keep eating those krispy kremes and u`ll have a nice big pair of glutes in no time :tongue:


:laugh: Ha ha, it would be ace if that was the way to do it, I would have the biggest most fine looking glutes EVER!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> No cos the cheesecake was really cold as its just defrosted, so if anything, it cooled the spaghetti down! :tongue:


Smarty Glutes :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Smarty Glutes :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


Not smarty glutes, definately sore glutes, serious doms today! Ouch! :crying:


----------



## Keeks

Upper body circuits, abs & HIIT this morning, love doing this as every week I always change the exercises so its always a new session, never boring and always tough!

This week I did 20 reps each exercise for the 1st set, then 2nd and 3rd set was 15 reps at slightly heavier weight.

DB chest press

Machine shoulder press

Bent over row on a bench

Tricep rope pull down

Seated DB curl

Abs - same as usual

10 mins HIIT on X Trainer :thumb:

Also did my weekly shop and stocked up on quark!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Upper body circuits, abs & HIIT this morning, love doing this as every week I always change the exercises so its always a new session, never boring and always tough!
> 
> This week I did 20 reps each exercise for the 1st set, then 2nd and 3rd set was 15 reps at slightly heavier weight.
> 
> DB chest press
> 
> Machine shoulder press
> 
> Bent over row on a bench
> 
> Tricep rope pull down
> 
> Seated DB curl
> 
> Abs - same as usual
> 
> 10 mins HIIT on X Trainer :thumb:
> 
> Also did my weekly shop and stocked up on quark!
> 
> View attachment 75789


Is that the shop or your fridge 

Nice session again chick! You'll be looking awesome come September. I had a 2hr session this morning to make up for missing Thursday so did pull AND legs and it was brilliant!!! Even smashed a few pb's! No doubt I will regret it tomorrow and Tuesday but I love it really


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Is that the shop or your fridge
> 
> Nice session again chick! You'll be looking awesome come September. I had a 2hr session this morning to make up for missing Thursday so did pull AND legs and it was brilliant!!! Even smashed a few pb's! No doubt I will regret it tomorrow and Tuesday but I love it really


Ha ha, bought the last 6 tubs that were on the shelf today, growing more and more paranoid about quark shortages!!!!!

Hope so, but at least I know that if I dont, it wont be the lack of effort anyway!!

Sounds like a good session, and :clap: for the PB's. Roll on the doms!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Still suffering from Saturdays leg session, soreness really deep in hams and again, deep in glutes, but liking it as I know that these leg session are targeting right where they need to. :thumb:

Just did 20 mins HIIT on X Trainer today, and torture Tuesday tomorrow if hams are ok, otherwise I can't seem to train them properly so will swap and do shoulders, back & abs.

Also, its pancake day tomorrow!!!! Woo hoo!!!!! Im excited, gonna have cookies & cream pancakes, if they don't turn into scrambled eggs, watch this space for the results! Its like a mini pan shaped adventure, will they be pancakes or won't they!?! Either way, cookies & cream scrambled eggs are still flippin tasty! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday survived again! :bounce: But still not growing on me, its such a tough session, am so glad when its done! Still had ever so slight doms from Saturday which made it that little bit tougher.

Lying hamstring curls working up the stack to warm up, then 15 reps on middle-ish weight holding every 5th rep, then 15 more on lighter weight holding every 5th, 3 full sets superset with standing calf raises, 3 x 25 reps

Pelvic lifts on stability ball, 3 x 20 holding every 5th

Weighted leg kick backs on a bench, 3 x 20 each leg

Glute kick backs leaning over a bench 3 x 20 each leg

Speed squats - 12.5kg db's 3 x 30 reps

5 mins treadmill to ease off

Urgh!!!!!!!

Now off to experiment with some pancakes, will they or wont they be pancakes!?!!?


----------



## Keeks

I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:



And they were absolutely AMAZING! Had them with peanut butter and in my macros so even better! Think I am hooked on these bad boys, can't wait to have them again! :drool:


----------



## MattGriff

This thread would be better served with far more pictures of the abs :drool:


----------



## Keeks

MattGriff said:


> This thread would be better served with far more pictures of the abs :drool:


Ha ha, not right now it wouldn't, I can tell you! Abs are currently hibernating, and will be for a few more months yet! But believe me, once they are out, there will be pics galore! I miss them.......:sad:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, not right now it wouldn't, I can tell you! Abs are currently hibernating, and will be for a few more months yet! But believe me, once they are out, there will be pics galore! I miss them.......:sad:


 :lol: Keeks, at least you have them.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> I did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:
> 
> View attachment 75930
> 
> 
> And they were absolutely AMAZING! Had them with peanut butter and in my macros so even better! Think I am hooked on these bad boys, can't wait to have them again! :drool:


PS those pancakes look amazing, how did you make them inside your macros? I've had to skip pancake day today - the way I've done this is by pretending it just doesn't exist. It worked until I saw that. lol.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks for goodness sake stop moaning about the legs workouts - we get it that you don't like them already :lol:

Nice work on the pancakes - am about to log off and trash the kitchen with my annual attempt at them.

Btw, am also looking forward to when you nring abs come out of hibernation!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, not right now it wouldn't, I can tell you! Abs are currently hibernating, and will be for a few more months yet! But believe me, once they are out, there will be pics galore! I miss them.......:sad:


Hey how are you? Not spoke in a while!! Your pancake's look good! Suprised you've not lobbed some quark in?


----------



## Keeks

Brunette Barbie said:


> :lol: Keeks, at least you have them.


Lol, but they're the last thing to come out and the first thing to go again! :sad:



Brunette Barbie said:


> PS those pancakes look amazing, how did you make them inside your macros? I've had to skip pancake day today - the way I've done this is by pretending it just doesn't exist. It worked until I saw that. lol.


I made them with 50g oats, 3 egg whites, scoop of protein, and water. The protein really flavoured them and they really were awesome! Think its gonna be pancake day again at weekend!



Dtlv74 said:


> Keeks for goodness sake stop moaning about the legs workouts - we get it that you don't like them already :lol:
> 
> Nice work on the pancakes - am about to log off and trash the kitchen with my annual attempt at them.
> 
> Btw, am also looking forward to when you nring abs come out of hibernation!


Lol, if I have to do Torture Tuesdays session, then you are gonna hear about it!!!!! Every Tuesday!

Will be posting pics as soon as they are out, the very day they come out, you guys will be the first to know!



H10dst said:


> Hey how are you? Not spoke in a while!! Your pancake's look good! Suprised you've not lobbed some quark in?


Hello you! Im good thanks, cos Iv survived today and cracked the pancake making! And they were flippin great! :lol: However, will also be having cookies & cream scrambled eggs as they are just nice! 

And quark for supper of course!

How are you? You had pancakes?


----------



## Keeks

MattGriff said:


> This thread would be better served with far more pictures of the abs :drool:




This was just after my first comp, but they looked loads better the week before, carbed up too much and it just seemed to ruin how my abs looked. This year am hoping for better condition.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Hello you! Im good thanks, cos Iv survived today and cracked the pancake making! And they were flippin great! :lol: However, will also be having cookies & cream scrambled eggs as they are just nice!
> 
> And quark for supper of course!
> 
> How are you? You had pancakes?


Yeah I am good thanks chick, had me pancakes for tea but went a bit silly and had 6 with Nutella and feel sick now  Still cant bring myself to cookies and cream scrambled eggs or chocolate ones come to think of it?? Training wise had a mint deadlift sesion today and got 130kg for 2 sets of 2 so I am pretty happy with that  

By the way that is an awesome pic of your abs!!! I dont think I will ever see mine  I seem to have one big one? 

Dave


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol, but they're the last thing to come out and the first thing to go again! :sad
> 
> I made them with 50g oats, 3 egg whites, scoop of protein, and water. The protein really flavoured them and they really were awesome! Think its gonna be pancake day again at weekend!
> 
> Lol, if I have to do Torture Tuesdays session, then you are gonna hear about it!!!!! Every Tuesday!
> 
> Will be posting pics as soon as they are out, the very day they come out, you guys will be the first to know!
> 
> Hello you! Im good thanks, cos Iv survived today and cracked the pancake making! And they were flippin great! :lol: However, will also be having cookies & cream scrambled eggs as they are just nice!
> 
> And quark for supper of course!
> 
> How are you? You had pancakes?


Thanks hun, I'll be making me some of them soon  and I heard that about the old abs...I wouldn't complain though, you'll get them back, you put a lot of work in and it pays off


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I am good thanks chick, had me pancakes for tea but went a bit silly and had 6 with Nutella and feel sick now  Still cant bring myself to cookies and cream scrambled eggs or chocolate ones come to think of it?? Training wise had a mint deadlift sesion today and got 130kg for 2 sets of 2 so I am pretty happy with that
> 
> By the way that is an awesome pic of your abs!!! I dont think I will ever see mine  I seem to have one big one?
> 
> Dave


Yum yum, your pancakes sounds ace! I used to have them with syrup, very sickly though and dont think I could handle them now! Happy with mine though and well proud that they actually worked! You should give them a try if you're not gonna do the scrambled egg thing!

:clap: Well done for todays session, its that there quark you know! :thumb:

Thanks, cant wait for abs to come back again, in fact cant wait to start dieting again, 15 weeks to go and then the fun really begins, but Im actually looking forward to it! Thats ace, one big one, that would look very peculiar! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Brunette Barbie said:


> Thanks hun, I'll be making me some of them soon  and I heard that about the old abs...I wouldn't complain though, you'll get them back, you put a lot of work in and it pays off


They should come with a warning as they are well and truly amazing!!!! Enjoy! 

Yeah thanks, it is worth it, and they feel like they have improved since last year so cant wait to see them again this year, should hopefully look a bit better this time! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> They should come with a warning as they are well and truly amazing!!!! Enjoy!
> 
> Yeah thanks, it is worth it, and they feel like they have improved since last year so cant wait to see them again this year, should hopefully look a bit better this time! :thumb:


Look better? Is that even possible? mg:


----------



## Keeks

Brunette Barbie said:


> Look better? Is that even possible? mg:


Lol, thanks! But yeah, hoping for a bit better as think they looked better the week before this. And external obliques are feeling more improved now so should look a bit different.


----------



## Keeks

Not only do I want cracking glutes for September, but I also want nice capped shoulders! I don't want much eh!?!?!

I love training shoulders and think that they are improving slowly, more so since doing side lat raises first thing before pressing. Todays session contained a few little bad words but enjoyed it as ever, especially when shoulders were pumped up and looked a quarted ok-ish! 

Shoulders

Warm through

Standing single arm lat raise 7.5kg db x 12 reps dropset with 5kg db x 15 reps, then 8kg db x 10 reps dropset with 5kg db x 15 reps for 2 full sets

Machine press working up stack at 10 reps per weight, then 1 set @ 30kg x 8 reps, 2 sets @ 35kg x 6 reps

Seated lat raises, 8kg dbs 3 x 8reps superset with standing heavy half db raises 12.5kg db's 3 x 12 reps

Rear delt raises bent over with head resting on bench 8kg db's 3 x 12 sets

Back

Wide grip lat pull down stood duck butted 3 x 20 holding every 5th

Hyperextensions on stability ball 3 x 30

Abs

5 x 30 stability ball crunches

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Craving pancakes badly!!!!!!!!! :sad:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Craving pancakes badly!!!!!!!!! :sad:


Any particular flavour? Say cookies and cream by any chance??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Any particular flavour? Say cookies and cream by any chance??


Any!!! Think its pancake day again tomorrow so thats lucky! Will have to settle for cookies & cream quark instead tonight.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Any!!! Think its pancake day again tomorrow so thats lucky! Will have to settle for cookies & cream quark instead tonight.


Wrong. Just wrong.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Wrong. Just wrong.


 :confused1: Whats wrong?????


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :confused1: Whats wrong?????


Your crazy taste buds!!! Hahaha


----------



## eezy1

i had a cracking shoulders sesh today. its my fave workout too  rears are really starting to develop just wanna get the pop from my medials


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your crazy taste buds!!! Hahaha


No you're wrong, nothing wrong with my taste buds!!!! Seriously, just try those pancakes, they were pancake shaped little bits of heaven! Im day dreaming about them again now!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:



eezy1 said:


> i had a cracking shoulders sesh today. its my fave workout too  rears are really starting to develop just wanna get the pop from my medials


Yay, can't beat a good shoulders session! Cant wait for the day that I look in the mirror and I see a really good cap! How do you train them?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Seriously, just try those pancakes, they were pancake shaped little bits of heaven! Im day dreaming about them again now!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:


I'll tell you what you have got to be one of my favourites on ukm your posts make me laugh (and your good looking too!) people must think I am a loon sat here on my phone giggling to myself!!!


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> No you're wrong, nothing wrong with my taste buds!!!! Seriously, just try those pancakes, they were pancake shaped little bits of heaven! Im day dreaming about them again now!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:
> 
> Yay, can't beat a good shoulders session! Cant wait for the day that I look in the mirror and I see a really good cap! How do you train them?


felt like i wasnt giving them enough so ive upped the volume and its paying off. may seem abit much to some onhere but was in n out in just over an hour :thumb:

smith machine behind head press

arnie db press

cable side laterals

seated db laterals

reverse flies - ss with face pulls

front plate(20kg) raises to finish

:stuart:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'll tell you what you have got to be one of my favourites on ukm your posts make me laugh (and your good looking too!) people must think I am a loon sat here on my phone giggling to myself!!!


Lol, why thank you, I think, otherwise you're basically saying you're laughing at me, which is not good! And think thats your way of sort of admitting that you're a bit of a loon too!?! Not that people are thinking that cos you're laughing at your phone! :laugh: Where are you with these people anyway, im intrigued!?!?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, why thank you, I think, otherwise you're basically saying you're laughing at me, which is not good! And think thats your way of sort of admitting that you're a bit of a loon too!?! Not that people are thinking that cos you're laughing at your phone! :laugh: Where are you with these people anyway, im intrigued!?!?


Not laughing at you in a "your a div" way, you just make me smile. You are my excuse for being a bit mental I have to admit. Why am I with these people?? People I work with, friends and family all see me on my phone giggling away.


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> felt like i wasnt giving them enough so ive upped the volume and its paying off. may seem abit much to some onhere but was in n out in just over an hour :thumb:
> 
> smith machine behind head press
> 
> arnie db press
> 
> cable side laterals
> 
> seated db laterals
> 
> reverse flies - ss with face pulls
> 
> front plate(20kg) raises to finish
> 
> :stuart:


Nice, love arnie db press, and superset with db press but not fully extending arms really REALLY burns! Love em!

You see, some might say thats too much, some might not, but I think its each to their own, and if its working better for you, then go with it! Its better when you know what works for you and if something doesnt work out or works better then do it/make changes etc. :thumb:


----------



## eezy1

am off to get 40 winks now and wake up with bigger delts than i went to bed with :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not laughing at you in a "your a div" way, you just make me smile. You are my excuse for being a bit mental I have to admit. Why am I with these people?? People I work with, friends and family all see me on my phone giggling away.


Ha ha, these people have just sussed you out, you're just mental! No excuses like 'laughing at my phone', you're just mental!  Welcome to my world, its fab!!!!! Especially when you wake yourself up laughing about the most hilarious thing, but when you realise what you're laughing about, its not even funny! (I do this every now and again!)


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> am off to get 40 winks now and wake up with bigger delts than i went to bed with :tongue:


Lol, me too, fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, these people have just sussed you out, you're just mental! No excuses like 'laughing at my phone', you're just mental!  Welcome to my world, its fab!!!!! Especially when you wake yourself up laughing about the most hilarious thing, but when you realise what you're laughing about, its not even funny! (I do this every now and again!)


Wake up laughing?!?! That's just creepy? Think that would freak me out if someone next to me woke up laughing?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Wake up laughing?!?! That's just creepy? Think that would freak me out if someone next to me woke up laughing?


Im laughing so not creepy for me, just hilarious! Always puts me in a good daft mood too, which is good! :thumb: (I mean more daft than usual)


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Im laughing so not creepy for me, just hilarious! Always puts me in a good daft mood too, which is good! :thumb: (I mean more daft than usual)


Nutcase!! What you training today? I've got legs tonight, so pain tomorrow


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nutcase!! What you training today? I've got legs tonight, so pain tomorrow


Ha ha, enjoy the pain, and :angry: again for that little extra push.

Power sesh tonight:

Chest - Incline db press 12.5kg dbs 3 x 12 reps, incline db flies with twist at the top 8kg db 3 x 12 reps

Bi's - seated db curl but to the side 10kg dbs 3 x 10 dropset with 5kg dbs 3 x 15

Standing reverse grip bar curl 3 x 12

Standing db curl but with paws the other grip 10kg dbs 3 x 10 dropset with 5kg dbs 3 x 15

Tri's - Machine dips 3 x 12

Bar pull down 12 x normal grip superset with 12 x reverse grip, 3 full sets

Abs - same as usual

10 mins HIIT on X Trainer

Ace session! :thumb:


----------



## Parki79

Whats your current abs routine Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

Parki79 said:


> Whats your current abs routine Keeks?


I do abs 3 times per week and I do the following each time -

Reverse lower ab curls on a bench - 3 sets 20 reps + super set these with off the bench leg raises (strict all the way down and up)

Stability Ball crunches - 3 sets of 30 reps

Or maybe 5 x 30 ball crunches or 5 sets of the first exercise.


----------



## Parki79

I so need to put more time into my abs now. Lagging behind the rest of everything. Your routine looks good is it giving you the desired results then?


----------



## Keeks

Pancake day again! Woo hoo! Just had my pancakes and they were well and truly awesome, I now have a new love! And guess what??? Its pancake day AGAIN on Saturday! Its flippin fantastic! :thumb:

Also, 7 months today date wise until show time! Im so excited, and just been looking at Fitforubkinis on FB, loads of new fabrics etc this year so even more excited about choosing my bikinis! So its 15 weeks of super hard training, then 15 weeks of super hard dieting, bring it on!!!!!!!! :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Parki79 said:


> I so need to put more time into my abs now. Lagging behind the rest of everything. Your routine looks good is it giving you the desired results then?


I do this abs routine after 3 sessions per week and it only takes 10 minutes, love working abs anyway so always have trained them 3 times per week. Do you train abs at all?

I've only changed my training at xmas, but I already feel Ive made some changes, lots mre to go though. I go back and see my PT at the end of March so am looking forward to her feedback, but so far, so good I think!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Pancake day again! Woo hoo! Just had my pancakes and they were well and truly awesome, I now have a new love! And guess what??? Its pancake day AGAIN on Saturday! Its flippin fantastic! :thumb:
> 
> Also, 7 months today date wise until show time! Im so excited, and just been looking at Fitforubkinis on FB, loads of new fabrics etc this year so even more excited about choosing my bikinis! So its 15 weeks of super hard training, then 15 weeks of super hard dieting, bring it on!!!!!!!! :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:


Cookies and cream?? I think you should try nutella, naughty but yummy. How many pancake days you having this year? Had a good leg session today so I'am all


----------



## dtlv

Someone likes pancakes by the sound of it, lol. Fifteen weeks is a decent amount of time both to build and then cut slowly... sounds like you have a nice long term organised approach.

Is funny that you hate leg training but love abs - am the other way around at the moment. I had a lower body session today which was calves, hams, quads and abs and lower back... enjoyed the leg work but am doing ab giant sets right now and they are killer for a burning pump - and I hate them. With passion. :cursing:


----------



## Parki79

I train abs 3-4 times a week but I need to spice up my routine a bit as its a bit predictable. I used to train them after my workouts but I need to focus more on them I feel as they should be more than whatever energy I happen to have left. Least your PT can help you judge where your going with your workouts. I think I need that as its difficult on your own.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Cookies and cream?? I think you should try nutella, naughty but yummy. How many pancake days you having this year? Had a good leg session today so I'am all


How good was the leg session really?? Were you crawling out the gym? Wanna hear doms tomorrow! :laugh:

Mmmm, bet nutella is nice, might try it for a treat next pancake day, and after checking, thinks theres about 67 pancake days this year, so am very very chuffed!  And yep, they were cookies & cream but thinking that they gonna be chocolate next time with pb so its like a snickers pancake, and maybe nutella for a real treat. :drool:



Dtlv74 said:


> Someone likes pancakes by the sound of it, lol. Fifteen weeks is a decent amount of time both to build and then cut slowly... sounds like you have a nice long term organised approach.
> 
> Is funny that you hate leg training but love abs - am the other way around at the moment. I had a lower body session today which was calves, hams, quads and abs and lower back... enjoyed the leg work but am doing ab giant sets right now and they are killer for a burning pump - and I hate them. With passion. :cursing:


Yep, fully organised this year. Know what I need to be doing, working hard, staying focused and super motivated, really want good improvements this year and only I can do it so heres to the next 30 weeks! 

I've always liked doing abs, all upper body stuff, just legs that i dont like, so I'll swap ya, I'll do your abs and you can do my horrible leg curls and jump squats! Deal!?!?



Parki79 said:


> I train abs 3-4 times a week but I need to spice up my routine a bit as its a bit predictable. I used to train them after my workouts but I need to focus more on them I feel as they should be more than whatever energy I happen to have left. Least your PT can help you judge where your going with your workouts. I think I need that as its difficult on your own.


I did start training on my own just to build a basic package, but now I need to know more and need more help with working on weak areas, so having a PT is well worth it, for diet and everything really.

Yeah if you feel like your abs are lagging, try and mix it up a bit, maybe have one session mainly focusing on abs, and then a few more top up sessions?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> How good was the leg session really?? Were you crawling out the gym? Wanna hear doms tomorrow! :laugh:
> 
> Mmmm, bet nutella is nice, might try it for a treat next pancake day, and after checking, thinks theres about 67 pancake days this year, so am very very chuffed!  And yep, they were cookies & cream but thinking that they gonna be chocolate next time with pb so its like a snickers pancake, and maybe nutella for a real treat. :drool:


Yeah I had to be carried out the gym? So must feel some pain tomorrow, hopefully??

Going back to 5x5 on Sunday so need to sort my squat out.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> *Yeah I had to be carried out the gym?* So must feel some pain tomorrow, hopefully??
> 
> Going back to 5x5 on Sunday so need to sort my squat out.


Really????? :sneaky2:

How come you going back to 5x5?


----------



## H10dst

Only did push pull legs whilst on my pmag bit it's **** so I've finished it early. I am in my pct now so need to push my muscles to the max, I really enjoyed 5x5 too.


----------



## Keeks

Pushing to the max, so doms a plenty then! And always good to have a change. Shame about pmag though!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Pushing to the max, so doms a plenty then! And always good to have a change. Shame about pmag though!


Yeah think I'll change every 6 weeks. Going to try SuperDrol next, but not for a few months. Protein intake is much more important at the moment.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah think I'll change every 6 weeks. Going to try SuperDrol next, but not for a few months. Protein intake is much more important at the moment.


Sounds good, a man with a plan! :thumb:

Now, as for the protein intake, have I ever mentioned a little wonder food by the name of QUARK!??! Its fab! And also, when scrambling eggs, add some protien powder to get cookies & cream scrambed eggs! Again, they are fab! :lol: Also, cookies & cream pancakes, they are also fab! :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Sounds good, a man with a plan! :thumb:
> 
> Now, as for the protein intake, have I ever mentioned a little wonder food by the name of QUARK!??! Its fab! And also, when scrambling eggs, add some protien powder to get cookies & cream scrambed eggs! Again, they are fab! :lol: Also, cookies & cream pancakes, they are also fab! :lol:


Mmmm quark? Never heard of it!! Lol

I have some everyday now. Some makes are slightly runnier than others? I quite like fruit and honey with mine at the moment. It's like a cheesecake without the base!!! Defo can't attempt cookies and cream eggs?!?! Chocolate protein pancakes might be alright?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Mmmm quark? Never heard of it!! Lol
> 
> I have some everyday now. Some makes are slightly runnier than others? I quite like fruit and honey with mine at the moment. It's like a cheesecake without the base!!! Defo can't attempt cookies and cream eggs?!?! Chocolate protein pancakes might be alright?


Yay! Its so easy for protien intake and tasty too! An all round winner! Yep, after trying every supermarket brands, Morrisons seems the best, more creamier and runnier. Asda's not so good as not as runny. Think I shoule re name my journal to 'Keeks cheeks - sponsored by quark!'

Try the pancakes, they really are nice, and then when you've realised they're nice, try the eggs - they are nice seriously, ok they sound yuk, but they're not, and pure protien!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks cheeks!!!! That is funny!! Have you been to every supermarket and sampled their quark? You could be chief taster or some kind of taster!!! New found career with free quark


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Keeks cheeks!!!! That is funny!! Have you been to every supermarket and sampled their quark? You could be chief taster or some kind of taster!!! New found career with free quark


Thats where keeks came from, cos of cheeks being a sort of nickname. Yep, sampled most quarks I think. And some supermarkets don't even stock it! Outrage! I could single handedly keep quark in business by my bulk buying, and telling everyone else about it!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thats where keeks came from, cos of cheeks being a sort of nickname. Yep, sampled most quarks I think. And some supermarkets don't even stock it! Outrage! I could single handedly keep quark in business by my bulk buying, and telling everyone else about it!


So if cheeks was your nickname how did you get to keeks??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> So if cheeks was your nickname how did you get to keeks??


Keeks just came from cheeks, some people called me cheeks, but most called me keeks. Reckon now it should be something like Quarky!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Keeks just came from cheeks, some people called me cheeks, but most called me keeks. Reckon now it should be something like Quarky!


Lol you nutcase. Can't imagine shouting cheeks in the street or at work?? I would probably get a slap!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Lol you nutcase. Can't imagine shouting cheeks in the street or at work?? I would probably get a slap!!!


Thats why keeks is the better choice! Or quarky, thats growing on me! And very appropriate!


----------



## aad123

I know you train your legs hard as do I but i think I may be over doing it as aftery last 2 squat days my left eye gets blood shot. The first time I didn't know what it was but sure enough the following day after my next squat session there it was again. I don't know if this would count as a intence leg day or just stupidity. I will see what happens on sunday as it's heavy squat day. I have also sorted my quark supply issue.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> I know you train your legs hard as do I but i think I may be over doing it as aftery last 2 squat days my left eye gets blood shot. The first time I didn't know what it was but sure enough the following day after my next squat session there it was again. I don't know if this would count as a intence leg day or just stupidity. I will see what happens on sunday as it's heavy squat day. I have also sorted my quark supply issue.


Oh heck, you going really heavy then with squats? Im paranoid now and will be checking my eyes after squating, although I only use a weighted bar, so pretty light but high reps.

Also, quark outrage-there were only 2 tubs left last night at my local supermarket!!!! Shocked, panicking, outraged and getting ready for battle, keep off my quark!! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Keeks

Leg day again, and not minding Saturdays session now.

Also, pancake day AGAIN! Woo hoo! Spent all day yesterday eating tuna, rice and veg (which was pretty tasty actually) but dreaming about pancakes! :drool:


----------



## H10dst

Thursday nights leg session has kicked in for me today, bum, hamstrings and calves are all aching. FINALLY found the right routine / weights. Shame I am going back to 5x5 tomorrow. At least I know my max weights now so I can get straight up there.

Dave


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thursday nights leg session has kicked in for me today, bum, hamstrings and calves are all aching. FINALLY found the right routine / weights. Shame I am going back to 5x5 tomorrow. At least I know my max weights now so I can get straight up there.
> 
> Dave


Ha ha, thats sods law! But good to know you're max weights, so now its straight in and hammer those legs!


----------



## Keeks

Good leg session, am really coming round to Saturdays leg sessions, just wish that would happen with Tuesdays!

Warm through leg extensions

3 x 20 Walking lunges

3 x 25 Abductors

3 x 20 Leg curls on stability ball

3 x 20 Stiff leg deads with 12.5kg db's

4 x 15 Smith machine squats - wide stance and low with pelvic tilt at the top

Struggle with stairs after and wanted to crawl to my car! :thumb:

Have now got a very tough decision to make. Just got some USN Pistachio protein and its so yummy, tastes like bakewell tart, so am now trying to decide if I should celebrate pancake day with pistachio or cookies & cream pancakes!?!? :confused1:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good leg session, am really coming round to Saturdays leg sessions, just wish that would happen with Tuesdays!
> 
> Warm through leg extensions
> 
> 3 x 20 Walking lunges
> 
> 3 x 25 Abductors
> 
> 3 x 20 Leg curls on stability ball
> 
> 3 x 20 Stiff leg deads with 12.5kg db's
> 
> 4 x 15 Smith machine squats - wide stance and low with pelvic tilt at the top
> 
> Struggle with stairs after and wanted to crawl to my car! :thumb:
> 
> Have now got a very tough decision to make. Just got some USN Pistachio protein and its so yummy, tastes like bakewell tart, so am now trying to decide if I should celebrate pancake day with pistachio or cookies & cream pancakes!?!? :confused1:


Have several pancakes? Then you can mix and match flavours?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bakewell tart flavoured :drool: gonna have to try USN Pistachio

Oh and yea, good leg workout :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Have several pancakes? Then you can mix and match flavours?


Might just add a bit of both flavours? Don't think it can go wrong really?

Also, had really bad sweet cravings last night so had eggs, c & c protein, and mixed a little bit of pb in with it, was awesome! Really satisfied my sweet tooth. Think this year dieting might be that little bit easier knowing I can have something like this in my diet to satisfy any cravings!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Bakewell tart flavoured :drool: gonna have to try USN Pistachio
> 
> Oh and yea, good leg workout :thumb:


Yeah I heard people saying it tastes like bakewell tart, so had to give it a go and it really is delish! Cant wait to have it in my breakfast oats!

Was a good leg sesh, the wobble afterwards proves it!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have been necking cappuccino flavour from IronScience recently. you just need a change from chocolate or Bannana every now and then


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have been necking cappuccino flavour from IronScience recently. you just need a change from chocolate or Bannana every now and then


Definately! Its what keeps me on the straight and narrow diet wise. I've usually got a couple of flavours on the go at any one time, just to keep me from getting bored and just a change from having the same all the time. Love cookies & cream and even just trying a different make of it can taste totally different. Haven't had that one so might add it onto my ones to try list!


----------



## Keeks

Slight improvement in my shoulders. This was taken on Thursday. They definately are changing slightly as I keep catching glances of them when I look to the side and thinking that are starting to change more now.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Slight improvement in my shoulders. This was taken on Thursday. They definately are changing slightly as I keep catching glances of them when I look to the side and thinking that are starting to change more now.
> 
> View attachment 76336


Sure I can see a ghost behind you?!? Looking good mrs.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Sure I can see a ghost behind you?!? Looking good mrs.


WHERE!?!?!?!?! :scared:

Only 4 weeks left with ghosties about, and then when clocks change and I'll be leaving in the light, no ghosts! Woo hoo, might even celebrate with a few pancakes!!!!

Thank you, time to really keep beasting shoulders now and might throw in the odd second shoulders session a week, maybe once a month instead of upper body circuits.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> WHERE!?!?!?!?! :scared:
> 
> Only 4 weeks left with ghosties about, and then when clocks change and I'll be leaving in the light, no ghosts! Woo hoo, might even celebrate with a few pancakes!!!!
> 
> Thank you, time to really keep beasting shoulders now and might throw in the odd second shoulders session a week, maybe once a month instead of upper body circuits.


Biceps look pretty defined too.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Biceps look pretty defined too.


Thanks! Happy-ish with bi's and tri's, so just gonna keep doing what Im doing with them. Do love training them, love getting bi's pumped so they feel like they gonna burst! Feel a bit like I've got big arms at the moment but I like my guns!


----------



## Keeks

Did shoulders today instead of upper body circuits, fancied a change and also want to start giving shoulders a little bit extra as think they are finally starting to grow.

Shoulders

Standing lat raises - 7.5kg db's 3 x 10 reps drop set with 5kg db's 3 x 15 reps

Heavy half lat raises - 15kg db's 3 x 12 reps

Arnold press - 10kg db's 3 x 12 reps

Face pulls - 3 x 12 reps

Tri's

Tate press 5kg db's 3 x 12

Lying kick backs 5kg dbs 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 20 of each

Stability ball crunches 3 x 30

Good session!


----------



## aad123

How long till you start you contest prep and diet? What will you change in tes of exercises and diet. I only ask as When I finish my bulk phase I would like to cut down and as you will be logging you progress I can steal a few tips from you. Bit I do have a lot more bodyfat than you so it may take a while.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> How long till you start you contest prep and diet? What will you change in tes of exercises and diet. I only ask as When I finish my bulk phase I would like to cut down and as you will be logging you progress I can steal a few tips from you. Bit I do have a lot more bodyfat than you so it may take a while.


I will be starting comp prep 15 weeks out from competition, so in another 15 weeks. Im not sure of the full plan completely yet as this year I will have a prep coach. She hasnt gone in to too much detail as yet, but will be starting by dropping macros, upping cardio to include fasted cardio and cardio after weights, then will be carb cycling. Will also be having CLA, green tea and possibly some other fat burners. Looking forward to it this year though as cant wait to see whats under this layer of winter padding! :laugh:

When will you be cutting?


----------



## Keeks

Cardio today, just did 20 mins HIIT on X Trainer.

Well I have another new love.....bakewell tart porridge, yum yum yum! Loving the USN pistachio protein, ace in a shake, ace in porridge, just need to try it in quark now.

Also, quite chuffed with my shoulders progress. I went to my mum & dads at weekend, and when i took my cardigan off, my mum looked quite shocked, she said my arms & shoulders were looking huge!  So they are growing!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cardio today, just did 20 mins HIIT on X Trainer.
> 
> Well I have another new love.....bakewell tart porridge, yum yum yum! Loving the USN pistachio protein, ace in a shake, ace in porridge, just need to try it in quark now.
> 
> Also, quite chuffed with my shoulders progress. I went to my mum & dads at weekend, and when i took my cardigan off, my mum looked quite shocked, she said my arms & shoulders were looking huge!  So they are growing!!


BAKEWELL TART PORRIDGE!!! You eat some strange stuff mrs. It's great when people notice your hard work. I've been and stocked up on my quark and also brought some almond butter! I imagine you've tried that before??


----------



## BestBefore1989

I thought I would try quark , I looked in Asda but they didnt have it. Where do you buy yours?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> BAKEWELL TART PORRIDGE!!! You eat some strange stuff mrs. It's great when people notice your hard work. I've been and stocked up on my quark and also brought some almond butter! I imagine you've tried that before??


I must stress at this point, I have never eaten bakewell tart porridge!! I only imagine that this is what it would taste like, and its mighty nice. Im not into weird food you know!?! :laugh: Almond butter is yummy too! Sometimes put it in quark, or its mega on crumpets! :drool:

Am chuffed with my mum noticing my shoulders, as I always think that people that aren't into training etc don't necassarily see what peolpe who are into training see. By that I mean when I look at someone, I cant help look at their physique, muscle definition etc. Probably other people dont look at people in the same way, so for my mum to notice, theres gotta be some change. :thumb: Dont know if this makes sense but I know what I mean! 



BestBefore1989 said:


> I thought I would try quark , I looked in Asda but they didnt have it. Where do you buy yours?


Yay, another quark convert! I shop mainly at Morrisons and tbh, their quark is the best. A lot creamier so easier to mix with protein etc. All the main supermarkets do sell it, asda's quark is probably the worst though, although its still good-all quark is good, its just not as creamy as others.

Also, bakewell tart quark is TASTY!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thanks :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I must stress at this point, I have never eaten bakewell tart porridge!! I only imagine that this is what it would taste like, and its mighty nice. Im not into weird food you know!?! :laugh: Almond butter is yummy too! Sometimes put it in quark, or its mega on crumpets! :drool:
> 
> Am chuffed with my mum noticing my shoulders, as I always think that people that aren't into training etc don't necassarily see what peolpe who are into training see. By that I mean when I look at someone, I cant help look at their physique, muscle definition etc. Probably other people dont look at people in the same way, so for my mum to notice, theres gotta be some change. :thumb: Dont know if this makes sense but I know what I mean!


I know what you mean, people who don't train don't really look at people in the same way people who do train do. Oh blimey I am starting to sound like you!!!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks :tongue:


Enjoy! 



H10dst said:


> I know what you mean, people who don't train don't really look at people in the same way people who do train do. Oh blimey I am starting to sound like you!!!


Oh heck, theres no hope for you! You'll be eating cookies & cream scrambled eggs soon! :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> Oh heck, theres no hope for you! You'll be eating cookies & cream scrambled eggs soon! :laugh:


I am not that far gone!! Brought the almond butter for my shakes. Gotta get the protein in!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I am not that far gone!! Brought the almond butter for my shakes. Gotta get the protein in!!


Ha ha, not yet! It sort of creeps up on you and before you know it, you're as crackers as Jacob himself! :laugh:

Yeah, good to add to shakes, or in quark  yummy on toast and on PANCAKES!!!!!!


----------



## aad123

Keeks said:


> I will be starting comp prep 15 weeks out from competition, so in another 15 weeks. Im not sure of the full plan completely yet as this year I will have a prep coach. She hasnt gone in to too much detail as yet, but will be starting by dropping macros, upping cardio to include fasted cardio and cardio after weights, then will be carb cycling. Will also be having CLA, green tea and possibly some other fat burners. Looking forward to it this year though as cant wait to see whats under this layer of winter padding! :laugh
> 
> I will bulk till I am happy with my gains. But I am finding it very difficult as I seem to be gaining a little too much fat. I have lowered my carbs and introduced 30 mins cardio on off days so this should help. I may start my cut at the same time as you but as a family man fasted cardio is out mon to Friday so I will have to rely more on diet. I managed to drop from 24% to 12% body fat last year so I want to go below 10% this year. So for the next 15 weeks it's bulk, maintain the diet.
> 
> When will you be cutting?


----------



## aad123

Almond butter I'm intrigued (spelling?) I may try tesco quark as my Asda doesn't stock a lot and it is a little dry.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Almond butter I'm intrigued (spelling?) I may try tesco quark as my Asda doesn't stock a lot and it is a little dry.


Asda's quark is the driest, doesn't mix as well as others. Morrisons is the best though if you can try that!? And try almond butter if you can. Realllllyyyyyy nice, great for all sorts, adding to shakes/quark, on toast. Is a bit like peanut butter, equally as yummy! 

Well done on dropping bf, thats a great drop! It is hard to bulk and keep fat gain to a minimum, this is the bit that I struggle with as being a woman, dont like looking bulky! Know its got to be done to improve, and am accepting it, but cant wait to diet! Roll on the diet! And join in with cutting-we can help each other! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

All I have to say is Almond Butter... yummy!


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday here again!

Lying hamstring curls - warming up stack, then 15 reps on heavyish weight, holding every 5th, then dropping weight and another 15, holding every 5th rep, 3 full sets

Leg press with heels high and wide - working up stack, 15 on each weight, then 12 reps at heavy weight superset with speed squats with 15kg db's x 30 reps. 3 full sets of these

Pelvic lifts on stability ball - 3 x 20 holding every 5th

Doesnt sound like much but I was fooooked after. The supersets really got me, legs were completely jellified afterwards!


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> All I have to say is Almond Butter... yummy!


Exactly!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Torture Tuesday here again!
> 
> Lying hamstring curls - warming up stack, then 15 reps on heavyish weight, holding every 5th, then dropping weight and another 15, holding every 5th rep, 3 full sets
> 
> Leg press with heels high and wide - working up stack, 15 on each weight, then 12 reps at heavy weight superset with speed squats with 15kg db's x 30 reps. 3 full sets of these
> 
> Pelvic lifts on stability ball - 3 x 20 holding every 5th
> 
> Doesnt sound like much but I was fooooked after. The supersets really got me, legs were completely jellified afterwards!


lol, more complaining about the leg workouts  . How are you finding the progress though, satisfied and on target? You are certainly putting the intensity in there with those isometric pauses.


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> lol, more complaining about the leg workouts  . How are you finding the progress though, satisfied and on target? You are certainly putting the intensity in there with those isometric pauses.


Thats not complaining, thats way to mild to be classed as proper complaining!!! 

Progress wise - happyish I think! Glutes do seem slightly lifted and more rounded. Leg shape seems to be changing more too, so think all the torture is paying off. Just over 4 weeks now till I see my PT so am hpoing that she will see some changes. The pauses are killers, but can really feel the difference now Ive been training that way. No going back now!


----------



## dtlv

Am not surprised that you feel there's been progress - the recent workouts look good. As said when we chatted before about the pauses they sure are brutal. From that chat have started experimenting with them again too on my light days... will be interested to see how they help over a month or two, and if there's a difference I may well get a couple of the people I'm helping train to give them a try too.


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Am not surprised that you feel there's been progress - the recent workouts look good. As said when we chatted before about the pauses they sure are brutal. From that chat have started experimenting with them again too on my light days... will be interested to see how they help over a month or two, and if there's a difference I may well get a couple of the people I'm helping train to give them a try too.


They make such a difference with some of the leg exercises! I ALWAYS stagger when I get up off the ham curl machine, and thats only the first exercise of the session. Ive never trained legs with such intensity, but feel like they have changed in the 2 months Ive been training like this so gotta be doing good! I just don't envy the folk that you'll be putting through this, they are in for some PAIN!!!!!!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> They make such a difference with some of the leg exercises! I ALWAYS stagger when I get up off the ham curl machine, and thats only the first exercise of the session. Ive never trained legs with such intensity, but feel like they have changed in the 2 months Ive been training like this so gotta be doing good! I just don't envy the folk that you'll be putting through this, they are in for some PAIN!!!!!!


Well am gonna try it on myself first - is only fair! Have used it for leg curls so far and some ab exercises... gonna experiment with a few mid range pauses on upper body exercises too.

If I do torture anyone else with it, you share part blame for giving me the idea - and I'll make sure they know that :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Well am gonna try it on myself first - is only fair! Have used it for leg curls so far and some ab exercises... gonna experiment with a few mid range pauses on upper body exercises too.
> 
> If I do torture anyone else with it, you share part blame for giving me the idea - and I'll make sure they know that :lol:


Ha ha, so first you'll be cursing me, then possibly getting others to curse me! Let me know how you get on with it though, be interesting to get someone elses opinion and see what upper body exercises you do. Have fun! :laugh:


----------



## aad123

I'v been doing DC training for a few weeks now and part of the workout is what they call extreme stretching which is basically a static hold. This sounds similar to your holding every 5 rep and is a total killer. The stretch is harder than the lift on some movements but after only a few weeks I think it is helping and my hamstrings and quads do seem to be bigger, but this may be all in my head.

Just finished my second CV session and feel better for it. With a little look the bodyfat will drop a little and the muscle gains will keep comming.

When the time comes we could become diet buddies. Infact you could drum up some interest on here and a whole bunch of us could do it. We could all help and motivate each other :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> I'v been doing DC training for a few weeks now and part of the workout is what they call extreme stretching which is basically a static hold. This sounds similar to your holding every 5 rep and is a total killer. The stretch is harder than the lift on some movements but after only a few weeks I think it is helping and my hamstrings and quads do seem to be bigger, but this may be all in my head.
> 
> Just finished my second CV session and feel better for it. With a little look the bodyfat will drop a little and the muscle gains will keep comming.
> 
> When the time comes we could become diet buddies. Infact you could drum up some interest on here and a whole bunch of us could do it. We could all help and motivate each other :thumb:


You're on diet buddy! We could start a communal diet journal all helping each other with tips and motivation! 14.5 weeks to go! :thumb:

Yeah definatley think that the stretches/holds do so much more than just doing the exercise. Since Ive been doing this, doms have increased loads, but I also think Ive made progess, which like you, this might be in my head but its spurring me on to keep doing it, even though its KILLER! :cursing:


----------



## Magic Torch

Dtlv74 said:


> Am not surprised that you feel there's been progress - the recent workouts look good. As said when we chatted before about the pauses they sure are brutal. From that chat have started experimenting with them again too on my light days... will be interested to see how they help over a month or two, and if there's a difference I may well get a couple of the people I'm helping train to give them a try too.


I'm planning on building my whole physique on them from now on lol Very painful but defo still getting the job done IMO!


----------



## aad123

14.5 weeks to go so will pack on as much musle as poss. Chest, shoulders and back tonight, should be good if gym isn't too busy. I will see what new exercises I can pick up tonight. My gym is full of people who seem to create their own movents a bit like the guy at your gym. Bend and curl is a popular one along with bench bounces.


----------



## Keeks

Magic Torch said:


> I'm planning on building my whole physique on them from now on lol Very painful but defo still getting the job done IMO!


Yep, they definately seem to do the trick, a lot more to a session when training like this, muscles feel a lot more fatigued after. Feels good after though, the tougher the session, the better I feel afterwards!



aad123 said:


> 14.5 weeks to go so will pack on as much musle as poss. Chest, shoulders and back tonight, should be good if gym isn't too busy. I will see what new exercises I can pick up tonight. My gym is full of people who seem to create their own movents a bit like the guy at your gym. Bend and curl is a popular one along with bench bounces.


Ha ha! Love it! He was at the gym tonight doing standing wing flaps and seated wing flaps, hilarious! Hope you had fun watching and learnt some new moves, always good to watch between exercises!

Yep, 14.5 weeks and counting, so get in a few treats before then and then its hardcore dieting! Its gonna be fun! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Fab session tonight! Shoulders, back & abs! Always one of my faves!

Shoulders - Leaning lat raise 8kg db's 3 x 12 drop set with 5kg db's 3 x 15

Mahcine press - working up the stack at 8reps per weight, then 3 x 6 reps at 35kg

Seated lat raises - 7.5kg db's 3 x 12

Rear delt raises on a bench with arms straight and paws straight - 5kg db's 3 x 15 reps holding every 5th rep, KILLER!

Back - 3 x 20 Duck butted lat pull downs holding every 5th

3 x 30 Hyperextension on a stability ball

Abs - 3 x 20 Reverse crunches on a bench superset with 3 x 20 leg raises

3 x 30 crunches on stability ball

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

I am more than ready for weekend this week, tough week at work, very tired with wobbly vision but still worked my a** of in todays session! And was a good stress relief too! 

Chest - Machine press 3 x 12 heavyish weight

Incline flies 3 x 10 with 8kg db's then superset with db press 3 x 10

Bi's - Db curls 8kg db's 3 x 10 dropset with 5kg db's 3 x 15

Bar curls 3 x 12 normal grip then superset with 3 x 12 reverse grip

Tri's - Machine dips 3 x 12

Rope pull down 3 x 12 superset with kickbacks 3 x 12

Abs - same as usual

10 mins HIIT X Trainer

Power fooooooked again! :thumb: But bloomin good session!


----------



## aad123

Wobbly vision ?? Do you get this often ?

I  have been getting very slight light headedness on and off for a few weeks. Is this a common thing with intence workouts ?

Training went well last night but sadly I didn't find any new super exercises. I did however realise that I simply do not do enough sets. The two young lads training chest did not have this problem. Following roughly 10 sets of flat bench, all to failure with assisted reps they then moved onto incline bench for more of the same. At this point many people would have called it a day but these lads were only just getting started. Decline db press, flys, cable crossovers were all to come. When I arrived they were on the bench and when I left they were still on the cables. In that time I trained chest, shoulders, triceps and lats. All this time Iv been training and now I see where I'v been going wrong.


----------



## aad123

what do you know about HIT and insulin sencitivity. I'v just watched a doc on tv and acording to that they said HIT 3 times a week will have a posative effect.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just wanted to let you know, I got myself some quark

Had it tonight as a desert with some of the chocolate covered raisins we have left over from Xmas sprinkled in, :drool: Kind of muller corner ish - Yumm but a bit naughty

I am planning to try it in the morning for breakfast on a toasted bagel with black pepper and salmon

Without a doubt quark is going to stay in my diet in one form or another

:thumbup1:

Thanks X


----------



## H10dst

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just wanted to let you know, I got myself some quark
> 
> Had it tonight as a desert with some of the chocolate covered raisins we have left over from Xmas sprinkled in, :drool: Kind of muller corner ish - Yumm but a bit naughty
> 
> I am planning to try it in the morning for breakfast on a toasted bagel with black pepper and salmon
> 
> Without a doubt quark is going to stay in my diet in one form or another
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks X


Another convert!! Keeks is doing well. I still suspect she has either shares in a quark company or she owns a farm.!


----------



## aad123

Tonight's new exercise is the bent knee front raise reverse curl. Take a e.z. Bar and grab with a overhand grip. Now bend your knees so the bar rests on your upper quad. With one swift movement straighten your legs and thrust the bar outdated, when the bar is almost horizontal pull it forcefully towards the body. Hold for a second then let the weight drop with no control. 3 sets of 5 should do the trick. I will add this bad boy to my routine.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Wobbly vision ?? Do you get this often ?
> 
> I have been getting very slight light headedness on and off for a few weeks. Is this a common thing with intence workouts ?
> 
> Training went well last night but sadly I didn't find any new super exercises. I did however realise that I simply do not do enough sets. The two young lads training chest did not have this problem. Following roughly 10 sets of flat bench, all to failure with assisted reps they then moved onto incline bench for more of the same. At this point many people would have called it a day but these lads were only just getting started. Decline db press, flys, cable crossovers were all to come. When I arrived they were on the bench and when I left they were still on the cables. In that time I trained chest, shoulders, triceps and lats. All this time Iv been training and now I see where I'v been going wrong.


Lol, and I bet these guys dont train their legs??

As for the vision, I have lazy eye muscles, and when I get tired, my vision can just go slighty blurry/wobbly. Its a bugggggr when driving at night cos its like every car has their full beam on. Need some good sleep and should be ok. Its the main thing for me that indicates Im just a little bit over tired. As for light headedness, drop in blood pressure or low blood sugar?



aad123 said:


> what do you know about HIT and insulin sencitivity. I'v just watched a doc on tv and acording to that they said HIT 3 times a week will have a posative effect.


IMO, HIIT has a lot of benefits, above being one of them, and my PT is a great believer of it. I used to do one session per week up to Xmas, but now I do 3 sessions, one session on its own, and 2 after weights. Since Ive been doing this instead of 3 moderate cario session per week (30/40 mins treadmill) I've seen more improvements with my physique, so along with new training regime, seems to be a winner!

Good article regarding HIIT:

http://uk.askmen.com/sports/bodybuilding_100/135_fitness_tip.html



aad123 said:


> Tonight's new exercise is the bent knee front raise reverse curl. Take a e.z. Bar and grab with a overhand grip. Now bend your knees so the bar rests on your upper quad. With one swift movement straighten your legs and thrust the bar outdated, when the bar is almost horizontal pull it forcefully towards the body. Hold for a second then let the weight drop with no control. 3 sets of 5 should do the trick. I will add this bad boy to my routine.


Sounds a good one. Think that for maximum benefit, you have to perfect the no control part of it, this is the part of these wonder exercises where you really kick butt! :laugh:

Also, a good one for tri's - The tricep throw back:You need a heavy db for this. Once in the stance for kick backs, throw your arm back and with a twist of your body, raise your arm as high as possible, nearly vertical, and swing it fully back to the original position. A great on for.......er...??


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just wanted to let you know, I got myself some quark
> 
> Had it tonight as a desert with some of the chocolate covered raisins we have left over from Xmas sprinkled in, :drool: Kind of muller corner ish - Yumm but a bit naughty
> 
> I am planning to try it in the morning for breakfast on a toasted bagel with black pepper and salmon
> 
> Without a doubt quark is going to stay in my diet in one form or another
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks X


Woo hoo! Yay! Its fab and so versatile! And ace for a quick high protein snack! :thumb: Very tasty with protein in it too, bakewell tart quark is yum yum!



H10dst said:


> Another convert!! Keeks is doing well. I still suspect she has either shares in a quark company or she owns a farm.!


Yep, another convert! Woo Hoo!

Quark - if you are listening or reading one of my many many quark related threads, Im converting folk one by one, start making more quark, its needed! :thumb:


----------



## 1010AD

Keep meaning to order some flavoured drop of MP word is few drops of toffee flav and Quark is the best, I tell you what is nice blend raspberries then mix in Quark :thumbup1: Oh and see your trainning is still going well, keep it up as I'm still reading


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> Keep meaning to order some flavoured drop of MP word is few drops of toffee flav and Quark is the best, I tell you what is nice blend raspberries then mix in Quark :thumbup1: Oh and see your trainning is still going well, keep it up as I'm still reading


Oooh, never had flavoured drops, might give the toffee ones a go for my quark, sounds ace! Cheers!

Yep, training going well, getting more and more excited week by week as feel im progressing so cant wait to see whats underneath this time round!

Hope you're ok and trainings going well!


----------



## Keeks

Good leg session today, downloaded scouse house mix on here the other night and it was ace, great for a good leg session! 

Warm up leg extesions

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Jump squats 3 x 15

Abductors 3 x 25 really slow, burned like hell

Wide stance deads 12.5kg db's superset with normal stiff leg deads 10 of each, 3 full sets

Smith power wide stance squats 4 x 15

5 mins treadmill just to ease off.

Good session, and as always, wobbled down the stairs! The day I dont wobble after legs is the day I will go back into the gym and do it all again so that I do wobble! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Nice to see your still pushing them Leggies!!! I downloaded the scouse house mix too! It's mint,puts me in a really good mood. I've not been training since Tuesday  don't know if I over did it or what but felt rubbish so just rested and ate lots!!! Hope everything is good with you??

Dave


----------



## eezy1

if u wanna see glutes tune in to the arnold classic right now

<3 <3 <3


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks

Sorry to keep drawing attention away from your cracking glutes but I have a question I hope you can help me with.

I could not wait for my order to arrive so instead of bakewell tart quark, I had a go at mixing cappuccino quark.

I started with about 80g quark and added one scoop of iron science cappuccino whey (about 30g). I stirred and stirred but it was so dry I ended up adding the remainder of the tub of quark - 250g in total but it still tasted a bit powdery.

I shall probably order and try some MP flavored drops but for now how much quark per how much whey powder do you mix?


----------



## dtlv

This journal should be sponsored by Quark - by rights they should either make you rich or at the very least give you a life time supply of the stuff Keeks!

Nice leg session, and no complaining this time either, lol.



Magic Torch said:


> I'm planning on building my whole physique on them from now on lol Very painful but defo still getting the job done IMO!


I thought there was someone else on here doing them but couldn't remember who it was. Am slowing bringing the pauses into my routine, am loving them.


----------



## aad123

Thanks for the link on HIIT, I will give it a go tomorrow after my weights.

Trained legs last night and I not happy as they don't ache. But I did have the wobbles getting down the stairs and had to go very slowly, but at least I wasnt being followed by the boogy man. :devil2:

Time to eat now, quark, blue berries and a spoon of hemp oil, oh and a nice cup of tea.

Only 14 weeks to go.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice to see your still pushing them Leggies!!! I downloaded the scouse house mix too! It's mint,puts me in a really good mood. I've not been training since Tuesday  don't know if I over did it or what but felt rubbish so just rested and ate lots!!! Hope everything is good with you??
> 
> Dave


Yeah its a great mix, so then downloaded some of the other ones and they're gonna be todays music for upper body circuits.

Thats a shame, how do you mean overdid things? Best to rest though if not feeling the best, and then you can come back with that bit more push! You training today then?



eezy1 said:


> if u wanna see glutes tune in to the arnold classic right now
> 
> <3 <3 <3


Didn't see the live stream but I can't wait to see some pics, cant find any yet though. I heard someone say the results were a bit of a shock but I don't like to comment on results etc.


----------



## H10dst

Yeah I am on my way in a min. Maybe I need to get used to 5x5 again. After squat's,bench, military press then Deads all close to or equalling my PB's I was knackered and aching and couldn't face going again two days later?!? Going to do the same today and see how I feel if it's too much I'll drop something.

Think I've downloaded all the mixes and loved them all, the last one is defo my kind of music.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Keeks
> 
> Sorry to keep drawing attention away from your cracking glutes but I have a question I hope you can help me with.
> 
> I could not wait for my order to arrive so instead of bakewell tart quark, I had a go at mixing cappuccino quark.
> 
> I started with about 80g quark and added one scoop of iron science cappuccino whey (about 30g). I stirred and stirred but it was so dry I ended up adding the remainder of the tub of quark - 250g in total but it still tasted a bit powdery.
> 
> I shall probably order and try some MP flavored drops but for now how much quark per how much whey powder do you mix?


Ha ha, all quark talk is very welcome in here!

This is where there can be a problem-firstly the type of quark as some are drier than others. Secondly, some protein powders are more powdery than others, so don't mix as well. For me, I don't mind powdery, but if you do, could be a bit of a problem as the USN Pistachio protein is a very powdery protien.

I tend to use half a tub, approx 114g and then half/full scoop of protein, depending on the protein content. Basically I aim for approx 30-35g protein. If this means its slightly dry, maybe add a drop of water or you could add a drop of milk if preferred. Some powders are better to mix with though, and Morrisons quark is by far the best for mixing as its just that bit more creamier.

Hope this helps! 



Dtlv74 said:


> This journal should be sponsored by Quark - by rights they should either make you rich or at the very least give you a life time supply of the stuff Keeks!
> 
> Nice leg session, and no complaining this time either, lol.
> 
> I thought there was someone else on here doing them but couldn't remember who it was. Am slowing bringing the pauses into my routine, am loving them.


Lol, hopefully quark are reading my journal! :laugh: I also considered changing the name of my journal to 'Keeks Cheeks - Sponsored by Quark' as it will no doubt be contributing to my glutes!

Don't mind Saturdays leg session really, its grown on me, and once the jump squats are done, I quite enjoy it now! But will have a winge now as I have major doms today, so OOUUUUCCCHHHHHHHH!!!!! :cursing:

Glad you're liking the pauses, you feeling any thing different from doing them?



aad123 said:


> Thanks for the link on HIIT, I will give it a go tomorrow after my weights.
> 
> Trained legs last night and I not happy as they don't ache. But I did have the wobbles getting down the stairs and had to go very slowly, but at least I wasnt being followed by the boogy man. :devil2:
> 
> Time to eat now, quark, blue berries and a spoon of hemp oil, oh and a nice cup of tea.
> 
> Only 14 weeks to go.


HIIT is the way to go IMO! 

Lucky you for no doms, I always seem to get leg doms! As long as the wobble was there then thats good. Do you usually get leg doms though? And only 3 more weeks of boogy man for me so will celebrate by pancakes and quark I reckon! 

Good supper btw, and yep, 14 weeks and counting, cant wait!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I am on my way in a min. Maybe I need to get used to 5x5 again. After squat's,bench, military press then Deads all close to or equalling my PB's I was knackered and aching and couldn't face going again two days later?!? Going to do the same today and see how I feel if it's too much I'll drop something.
> 
> Think I've downloaded all the mixes and loved them all, the last one is defo my kind of music.


Sounds like a good session with good weights but maybe of you feel the same today, just drop weights a little and then build up again. Or alternatively, :angry: :angry: :angry:

I love that type of music for the gym, boosts that feel good factor just that little bit more!


----------



## Keeks

Tough session, I wanted to lie down on a bench after, once again, power fooooooked but feeling good!

Upper body circuits - 3 full sets with 15 reps per exercise

Machine chest press

Seated row

Machine shoulder press

Seated db curl

Tricep bar pull down

Heavy half lat raise

Abs - same as usual

10 mins HIIT on X Trainer


----------



## Keeks

PS, I love all the quark talk that goes on in here!


----------



## aad123

Managed 10 mins HIIT after weights but only did 4 x 15 second sprints with 1 min recovery between. I'm so unfit since I stopped playing rugby. I will slowly build up the number of sprints and should soon be back to some level of fitness. How do you do your HIIT, sprint times rest times etc. Also what equipment do you use?


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Managed 10 mins HIIT after weights but only did 4 x 15 second sprints with 1 min recovery between. I'm so unfit since I stopped playing rugby. I will slowly build up the number of sprints and should soon be back to some level of fitness. How do you do your HIIT, sprint times rest times etc. Also what equipment do you use?


Yep, build it up slowly and maybe try session on their own if at all possible, thus giving it all your energy just to get used to it?

I used to do it on the treadmill, 50 seconds sprint, then 1 min recovery. Every maybe 4th sprint just at a slightly slower pace but still sprinting. Now I user X Trainer as less stress on knee joints, not overly keen on running and another plus point about my PT, she isnt either, so shes says if possible for me, do other cardio instead of running. When using X Trainer, I do the same 50/60 seconds at really high level so its like wading through treacle and same recovery. If Im doing 20 mins session alone (no weights) then maybe every 4th/5th increase, I'll just do it at a slightly easier level.


----------



## aad123

I used the x trainer also as the treadmill doesn't slow quickly enough and I don't want to fall off. On your sprints is it 100% or lower as I couldn't sprint full out for 50 seconds.

I did see another exercise a while back and luckily the guy was ok. This is the squat ass plant. Not to ever be tried by anyone. Firstly load the bar and walk back from the safety of the squat rack. Now do 5 to 6 reps with average form on the final rep go down as far as poss and ensure you are unable to get back up. Because you decided not to use the squat rack you are now stuck, this is the ass plant section where you have to sit down and lean back whilst droping the weight, at which point the entire gym will look at you. Next the gym assistant will see if you are ok and then explain the reason for the safety bars on the squat rack.at this point you will limp off and take a few weeks to recover. Not a good look.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> I used the x trainer also as the treadmill doesn't slow quickly enough and I don't want to fall off. On your sprints is it 100% or lower as I couldn't sprint full out for 50 seconds.
> 
> I did see another exercise a while back and luckily the guy was ok. This is the squat ass plant. Not to ever be tried by anyone. Firstly load the bar and walk back from the safety of the squat rack. Now do 5 to 6 reps with average form on the final rep go down as far as poss and ensure you are unable to get back up. Because you decided not to use the squat rack you are now stuck, this is the ass plant section where you have to sit down and lean back whilst droping the weight, at which point the entire gym will look at you. Next the gym assistant will see if you are ok and then explain the reason for the safety bars on the squat rack.at this point you will limp off and take a few weeks to recover. Not a good look.


Oh heck, serious ego injury there then! That could've ended a lot worse. It never ceases to amaze me what some folk do! 

I speed up within that 50 seconds and sprint as much as I can, possibly ease off towards last few seconds if Im struggling. It helps having the odd sprint at the slower pace, but still at a good pace. Much prefer the X Trainer though and saftey is that bit better too, no serious gym fails by falling off! :laugh:


----------



## aad123

I find the treadmill causes my knee nothing but problems as I have a tiny tear in my left kneel carltiage. The rowing machine also gives me problems but the x-trainer and bike are fine so I stick to them. I'm finaly feeling like things are getting better with training and diet since I joined uk-m and I'm actualy looking forward to cutting and seing whats under the fat.


----------



## RACK

Just a flyin visit to say glad things are all goin wel in here Keeks and I've still not had a Krispy Kreams yet!!


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> I find the treadmill causes my knee nothing but problems as I have a tiny tear in my left kneel carltiage. The rowing machine also gives me problems but the x-trainer and bike are fine so I stick to them. I'm finaly feeling like things are getting better with training and diet since I joined uk-m and I'm actualy looking forward to cutting and seing whats under the fat.


Yeah I much prefer X trainer now, Ive never felt comfortable running tbh and much less stress for the knees so X Trainer it is!

Thats great to hear that you're on the right track, and UK-M is really helpful for loads of things. I've been doing my research on here for quite a while now, and another thing that I have learnt about and come to know is my body. I will perhaps read somehting on here, and take things from it, and try it, if it doesnt work, then tweek things and learn whats right for me. And this for me is one of thes best/most important things that I need to know, and I guess this will always continue.



RACK said:


> Just a flyin visit to say glad things are all goin wel in here Keeks and I've still not had a Krispy Kreams yet!!


Hallo there! Hope things are going ok for you Rack! Glad you're still kicking about and as for the KK's, Septmeber 23rd! KK heaven, oh and show time too! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

HIIT today, 20 mins on X Trainer. Still got doms from Saturday, but should be ok for tomorrows torture!


----------



## tprice

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh keeks 

cracking everything tbh


----------



## H10dst

ooo its torture tuesday tomorrow!!!! :scared:


----------



## Keeks

tprice said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh keeks
> 
> cracking everything tbh


Lol, thanks but not yet, few more months of hard a** training and should be cracking, otherwise Im retiring!

How are you anyways?



H10dst said:


> ooo its torture tuesday tomorrow!!!! :scared:


Yep, another one, Im wondering if they're trying to trick me and add a few more Tuesdays in here and there?! They come round way to quickly!

How did yesterday's session go?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, another one, Im wondering if they're trying to trick me and add a few more Tuesdays in here and there?! They come round way to quickly!
> 
> How did yesterday's session go?


Pretty good thanks, nice squats, bit of a poo bench, good military press and really good deads 120kg for 4reps (x2)


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Pretty good thanks, nice squats, bit of a poo bench, good military press and really good deads 120kg for 4reps (x2)


Good good. Did you adjust weights or not? Feeling ok today?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good good. Did you adjust weights or not? Feeling ok today?


No same weights. Feel alright today. Going to do it all again tomorrow so lets see how I go.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No same weights. Feel alright today. Going to do it all again tomorrow so lets see how I go.


Thats good then! Have a good session!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thats good then! Have a good session!


Cheers Quarky


----------



## aad123

Iv been a good boy tonight and done my cv. Couldn't be bothered to drive to gym so did some out door sprints at a local football pitch. 5 full length, 5 half and 5 quarter. Now my legs are like jelly. Just need to keep motivated, it's easy to go to the gym but I have to push myself into cardio. The more I do it the more of a habit it should become.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Iv been a good boy tonight and done my cv. Couldn't be bothered to drive to gym so did some out door sprints at a local football pitch. 5 full length, 5 half and 5 quarter. Now my legs are like jelly. Just need to keep motivated, it's easy to go to the gym but I have to push myself into cardio. The more I do it the more of a habit it should become.


Lol, good stuff! Know what you mean there, never an effort to go to the gym for a good ole weights session, but cardio can be a chore sometimes. Anything to make it a bit more interesting as not a big fan of gym carido. A little thing I do that makes it a little bit better is set timer counting down from the time Im doing, seems to go a bit faster for me that way, weird i know!

There'll be no lack of motivation though when we start cutting!


----------



## Keeks

Im gonna let you into a secret here.....Im not overly keen on Tuesdays leg session, but I don't like to go on about it! 

Lying hamstring curls, upped the weight today so did 5, 10 dropping weight and 15 dropping weight again, holding every 5th rep. 3 full sets superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Leg press with feet high and wide, working up stack, 15 reps at every weight, then 12 at 140lbs, 3 sets of 12, then 15 reps working down the stack with 20 reps on light weight

Pelvic lifts on stability ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Kick backs bent over a bench with 5kg ankle weights 3 x 25 each leg

Cable glute kick back bent over 3 x 20 each leg

5 mins treadmill

Wobble and stumble a plenty

:cursing:


----------



## dtlv

I just didn't have a clue you don't like the leg workouts... you should have said something about it, promise I'd not tease you for it. :whistling:

Actually I bet progress is great - the sessions always look good.


----------



## H10dst

Blimey!! You don't like torture Tuesday's?? I though it was your favourite? 

I know you secretly love. It's like saying you quite like quark? We just don't believe you!!!

Good session though. Everything else ok? Still working the guns?

Dave


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> I just didn't have a clue you don't like the leg workouts... you should have said something about it, promise I'd not tease you for it. :whistling:
> 
> Actually I bet progress is great - the sessions always look good.


Yeah well I kept it quiet really, like I said, I don't like to go on about it, Im not one to complain! :tongue:

Definately making progress, glutes really changing now as now I can't get jeans to fit me. I've had to go for a size bigger, which are way to big for my waist but fit my ever globe like glutes in. Getting there, so can't wait to shed the layer covering them now! 



H10dst said:


> Blimey!! You don't like torture Tuesday's?? I though it was your favourite?
> 
> I know you secretly love. It's like saying you quite like quark? We just don't believe you!!!
> 
> Good session though. Everything else ok? Still working the guns?
> 
> Dave


Not overly keen tbh.  And yeah quarks ok I suppose. :tongue:

Yep, everything else is great thanks, looking forward to shoulders tomorrow, love beasting them! And then its guns on Thursday, another session Im looking forward to! 

How about you?


----------



## H10dst

Alright thanks. Dropped the weight a bit on my bench and it felt much better, even helped the sets I did after as I wasn't knackered. Eventually I will increase the weight back up. Not done a lot regards protein intake or diet really. Been feeling really tired this past couple of weeks so just concentrated on the gym side of things.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Alright thanks. Dropped the weight a bit on my bench and it felt much better, even helped the sets I did after as I wasn't knackered. Eventually I will increase the weight back up. Not done a lot regards protein intake or diet really. Been feeling really tired this past couple of weeks so just concentrated on the gym side of things.


Hope you're keeping up with the quark though!? Could you be tired cos of you're diet maybe? Best to drop weight and build back up though.


----------



## H10dst

Yeah still eating the quark don't worry. Maybe my diet is making me tired ill try and up my food next week see if that's it. I am alright ish in the morning but come 16.00 / 17.00 I am pooped. Don't drink much coffee so can't be caffeine? I did wonder if it's anything to do with being in PCT? Maybe I am just getting old?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah still eating the quark don't worry. Maybe my diet is making me tired ill try and up my food next week see if that's it. I am alright ish in the morning but come 16.00 / 17.00 I am pooped. Don't drink much coffee so can't be caffeine? I did wonder if it's anything to do with being in PCT? Maybe I am just getting old?


Gotta keep up with the quark! Could it be blood sugar dropping? When and what do you eat in the aft? Or old age! I sometimes slump mid afternoon, but then its meal time and a coffee and I feel better.


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Great journal, will defo be keeping an eye.

Good luck with everything


----------



## Keeks

Ginger.Tom said:


> Great journal, will defo be keeping an eye.
> 
> Good luck with everything


Thank you!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Gotta keep up with the quark! Could it be blood sugar dropping? When and what do you eat in the aft? Or old age! I sometimes slump mid afternoon, but then its meal time and a coffee and I feel better.


Maybe blood sugar? I normal have chicken and rice for dinner but started having a jacket potato this last couple of weeks ? Surely it can't be that. It's not old age I am only 28!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Maybe blood sugar? I normal have chicken and rice for dinner but started having a jacket potato this last couple of weeks ? Surely it can't be that. It's not old age I am only 28!


28, defo old age starting then! :laugh: Only kidding!

Shouldn't be the food then, but what time do you eat and do you have anything else mid afternoon?


----------



## H10dst

Eat about 13.00 / 14.00 sometime have some more chicken or a shake about 16.00

Had a few slight headaches too. Must be falling to pieces slowly. I'll have to give up training,eat **** and start drinking again? Felt much better then. 

Only joking.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Eat about 13.00 / 14.00 sometime have some more chicken or a shake about 16.00
> 
> Had a few slight headaches too. Must be falling to pieces slowly. I'll have to give up training,eat **** and start drinking again? Felt much better then.
> 
> Only joking.


Ha ha, don't do it!!!!

You definately need something at 16.00. Maybe rice or oats for carbs along with protein, just to help combat that slump. As for headaches, you had them with the pmag didn't you? You still having them since coming off pmag, if so, could be something else....tension in shoulders/neck, or what job do you do? If you're at a computer, do you wear glasses or do you need an eye test? Do headaches occur mainly day after training?

Im like that Boots on-line diagnose yourself thing, and probably way off, I'll be telling you you've got myxomatosis next! 

Once you've got diet and training worked out to how you want, you'll be feeling great, loads more energy and no headaches!


----------



## aad123

H10dst said:


> Eat about 13.00 / 14.00 sometime have some more chicken or a shake about 16.00
> 
> Had a few slight headaches too. Must be falling to pieces slowly. I'll have to give up training,eat **** and start drinking again? Felt much better then.
> 
> Only joking.[/quote
> 
> I seems to me that your T levels still haven't returned to normal. I was the same as you for about a month after my p-mag. And I only took it for 10 days. I had a blood test 4 week after and my T levels were normal again but I didn't feel 100 % for a while.


----------



## aad123

Wobbly Wednesday for me tonight. Square, stiff leg dead lifts and seated calf raise. Can not contain my excitement! And the best thing is I get to do it all again on Sunday. I am a lucky boy. But on the plus side I also get to train biceps so not all bad.

Legs are still stiff from sprints on Monday.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Good luck with your training and goals mate.


Thank you!



aad123 said:


> Wobbly Wednesday for me tonight. Square, stiff leg dead lifts and seated calf raise. Can not contain my excitement! And the best thing is I get to do it all again on Sunday. I am a lucky boy. But on the plus side I also get to train biceps so not all bad.
> 
> Legs are still stiff from sprints on Monday.


Im guessing you aren't overly keen on legs?! Don't blame you, leg days are sent from satan IMO! And made that little bit worse from still being stiff, bet it was a fun session! But big :thumb: for biceps day!


----------



## eezy1

im starting to enjoy my crippling leg workouts. i must be a sadist :devil2:


----------



## Readyandwaiting

still looking ravishing I see Keeks!


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders day, yay!!!!

Standing single arm lat raise, 8kg db x 12 reps, then 10kg db x 10 reps for 2 sets

Arnold press 10kg db 3 x 12 superset with 5kg db press not fully extending arms, 3 x 15

Seated single arm lat raise 7.5kg db 3 x 10, dropset with 5kg dbs 2 x 15 then last set I used 2.5kg db for 30 reps

Rear delt raises 8kg dbs 3 x 12

Back

Duck butted lat pull downs holding every 5th rep, 3 x 20

Hyperextensions on stability ball 3 x 30

Abs - same as usual

 Well enjoyed todays session!


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> im starting to enjoy my crippling leg workouts. i must be a sadist :devil2:


Ha ha, must be! I don't mind my Saturday leg session, but dont reckon Ill ever enjoy it like I do any upper body session, leg days are just pure brutal, with doms thrown in for good measure! :cursing:



Readyandwaiting said:


> still looking ravishing I see Keeks!


Thank you, Im getting there I think!


----------



## eezy1

can i just ask what in the blue hell a duck butted lat pull is??


----------



## Keeks

Ha ha, well I dont know if they are actually called that but its what I know them as!

Basically, bend your knees slightly, arch your back and then pull the bar down so it touches your quads, about mid way up. And hold every 5th in this position, (touching your quads) really gets lower back. Probably not one for the boys, but as I need a prominent arch (lower back into glutes) this is perfect to get detail in the lower back area.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, well I dont know if they are actually called that but its what I know them as!
> 
> Basically, bend your knees slightly, arch your back and then pull the bar down so it touches your quads, about mid way up. And hold every 5th in this position, (touching your quads) really gets lower back. Probably not one for the boys, but as I need a prominent arch (lower back into glutes) this is perfect to get detail in the lower back area.


So basically you made the name up?!? Another journey into the mind of keeks!! It's crazy in there !?!?


----------



## eezy1

H10dst said:


> So basically you made the name up?!? Another journey into the mind of keeks!! It's crazy in there !?!?


bet she waddles her bum and quacks while shes doing them aswell :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

eezy1 said:


> bet she waddles her bum and quacks while shes doing them aswell :tongue:


Picking bits of bread up of the floor!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

H10dst said:


> Picking bits of *Quark* up of the floor!!!


corrected


----------



## H10dst

BestBefore1989 said:


> corrected


Lol perfect!!!


----------



## Keeks

Blinky flip, I go away for 5 minutes and suddenly Im a quark eating crazy person who pretends Im a duck!?! :confused1:

Only on a Wednesday anyway, the rest of the time Im just a quark eating crazy! 

And just to point out, it was my PT who said duck-butted, not me so Im not crazy!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Blinky flip, I go away for 5 minutes and suddenly Im a quark eating crazy person who pretends Im a duck!?! :confused1:
> 
> Only on a Wednesday anyway, the rest of the time Im just a quark eating crazy!
> 
> And just to point out, it was my PT who said duck-butted, not me so Im not crazy!


Fair enough if it was your PT.

Your still crazy though. And to be fair you've always been a crazy quark eating crazy person, not just this past 5mins!! Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Fair enough if it was your PT.
> 
> Your still crazy though. And to be fair you've always been a crazy quark eating crazy person, not just this past 5mins!! Xx


Ok, fair point!  But Im just not extra crazy, thats all!


----------



## Keeks

I also had a right chuckle this morning. I saw a feature on Daybreak about a kid who was about 4/5 and his parents had received a letter saying that he was overweight according to his BMI. He didnt even look chubby so it was ridiculous but got me thinking so I looked at mine on the net.

Now bearing in mind, I have got some winter padding at the moment, but.....Im a size 10 clothes, have a 24.5 inch waist and according to my BMI, Im half a point from being overweight! :laugh:

I wonder what the likes of Jay Cutler and Phil Heath are....morbidly obese! Tis very funny, had me chuckling all day! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just thought I would update you on my journey into the wonderful world of Quark!

Meadow Churn Quark (Tesco) driest - great for putting on bagels

Golden Acre Quark ( Asda and Waitrose ) medium - add fruit - used in place of mayo in my tuna - added cholula hot sauce and mixed with cold chicken strips for salad

Kingdom Dairy Company Quark ( Morrison ) - will be adding protein powder to make tonight's desert


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just thought I would update you on my journey into the wonderful world of Quark!
> 
> Meadow Churn Quark (Tesco) driest - great for putting on bagels
> 
> Golden Acre Quark ( Asda and Waitrose ) medium - add fruit - used in place of mayo in my tuna - added cholula hot sauce and mixed with cold chicken strips for salad
> 
> Kingdom Dairy Company Quark ( Morrison ) - will be adding protein powder to make tonight's desert


Love it! You're a true quark convert! :clap:

Its just fab, so versatile, so tasty and high protien, complete winner isn't it!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Parki79

Quark again sheesh ;p


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yes with out a doubt I am a converted Quark lover.

Next on my list to try is Fitrut's tip of buckwheat


----------



## H10dst

Yeah it's getting a bit quarking boring in here now. Might have to find someone else's thread to take over.

Is there anyone as mental as keeks who will let me ruin their journal, give

me advice and motivation and a good laugh too????

Nope. Looks like I am stopping here!


----------



## Parki79

I think Keeks will get bored of Quark soon. I hear that she has something else lined up as its replacement. I hear it could be Jaffa cakes.


----------



## Keeks

Parki79 said:


> Quark again sheesh ;p


Yep, quarks a way of life in here!


----------



## Parki79

I like it with the protein for supper as you suggested. But I cant eat it everyday as I worry I will get bored of it. I might do a week on week off routine with it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I saw my problems and I'll see the light

We got a lovin' thing, we gotta feed it right

There ain't no danger we can go too far

We start believin' now that we can be who we are - Quark is the word

They think our love is just a growin' pain

Why don't they understand? It's just a cryin' shame

Their lips are lyin', only real is real

We stop the fight right now, we got to be what we feel - Quark is the word

Quark is the word, is the word that you heard

It's got groove, it's got meaning

Quark is the time, is the place, is the motion

Quark is the way we are feeling

We take the pressure, and we throw away conventionality, belongs to yesterday

There is a chance that we can make it so far

We start believin' now that we can be who we are~ Quark is the word

Quark is the word, is the word that you heard

It's got groove, it's got meaning

Quark is the time, is the place, is the motion

Quark is the way we are feeling

This is a life of illusion, lack of control

Laced with confusion - what're we doin' here?

We take the pressure, and we throw away conventionality, belongs to yesterday

There is a chance that we can make it so far

We start believin' now that we can be who we are~ Quark is the word

:clap:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes with out a doubt I am a converted Quark lover.
> 
> Next on my list to try is Fitrut's tip of buckwheat


Woo hoo, a true and happy convert!



Always mean to try buckwheat, but never have so far, let me know the verdict when you try it.



H10dst said:


> Yeah it's getting a bit quarking boring in here now. Might have to find someone else's thread to take over.
> 
> Is there anyone as mental as keeks who will let me ruin their journal, give
> 
> me advice and motivation and a good laugh too????
> 
> Nope. Looks like I am stopping here!


Quark off then! :tongue:

Only kidding, you can't quark off now, this journal has months of quarkyness and crazyness to go yet! 



Parki79 said:


> I think Keeks will get bored of Quark soon. I hear that she has something else lined up as its replacement. I hear it could be Jaffa cakes.


There will never be a day when I tire of quark, NEVER! If there was a replacment for quark though, it would be protein pancakes, although now Iv got a craving for jaffa cakes! :sneaky2: And theres another 3 days to go till cheat day!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I saw my problems and I'll see the light
> 
> We got a lovin' thing, we gotta feed it right
> 
> There ain't no danger we can go too far
> 
> We start believin' now that we can be who we are - Quark is the word
> 
> They think our love is just a growin' pain
> 
> Why don't they understand? It's just a cryin' shame
> 
> Their lips are lyin', only real is real
> 
> We stop the fight right now, we got to be what we feel - Quark is the word
> 
> Quark is the word, is the word that you heard
> 
> It's got groove, it's got meaning
> 
> Quark is the time, is the place, is the motion
> 
> Quark is the way we are feeling
> 
> :clap:


You had your "bg" vitamins and special tabs today duddy?


----------



## Parki79

Do Jaffa cakes count as one of your 5 a day or is that just Bounty's?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I saw my problems and I'll see the light
> 
> We got a lovin' thing, we gotta feed it right
> 
> There ain't no danger we can go too far
> 
> We start believin' now that we can be who we are - Quark is the word
> 
> They think our love is just a growin' pain
> 
> Why don't they understand? It's just a cryin' shame
> 
> Their lips are lyin', only real is real
> 
> We stop the fight right now, we got to be what we feel - Quark is the word
> 
> Quark is the word, is the word that you heard
> 
> It's got groove, it's got meaning
> 
> Quark is the time, is the place, is the motion
> 
> Quark is the way we are feeling
> 
> :clap:


 :lol: :thumb: :clap: PMSL

Looks like Im not the only crazy in here!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> You had your "bg" vitamins and special tabs today duddy?


LOL must go take my dried frog tablets and have a lie down


----------



## Keeks

Parki79 said:


> Do Jaffa cakes count as one of your 5 a day or is that just Bounty's?


I wish! What a fab world that would be. And if Cadburys cream eggs had the same nutrional value as a normal egg, they would definatley be in my daily diet!


----------



## Parki79

Well Terrys Chocolate Oranges must have some Orange in them. Oh yeah if cream eggs were like real eggs I would have been massive years ago haha.


----------



## Keeks

Parki79 said:


> I like it with the protein for supper as you suggested. But I cant eat it everyday as I worry I will get bored of it. I might do a week on week off routine with it.


A way to combat this is different flavours. I hav a few flavours of protein on the go at any one time, so alternate it in my quark. Ace!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> I wish! What a fab world that would be. And if Cadburys cream eggs had the same nutrional value as a normal egg, they would definatley be in my daily diet!


They don't ?

oops that is where i have been going wrong,shat in my hat!

I was on 20 a day,i had trouble seperating the yolks. mg:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL must go take my dried frog tablets and have a lie down


Someone crazier than me!! Result!



Parki79 said:


> Well Terrys Chocolate Oranges must have some Orange in them. Oh yeah if cream eggs were like real eggs I would have been massive years ago haha.


Right, now I am craving sweet junk, not good! Planning my cheat night now and above suggestions may be present.


----------



## Parki79

biglbs said:


> They don't ?
> 
> oops that is where i have been going wrong,shat in my hat!
> 
> I was on 20 a day,i had trouble seperating the yolks. mg:


Haha I like your style. That made me giggle


----------



## Parki79

My favourites were always smarties. Used to take them out and put the colours together and fire the top accross the room several times. You cant do that now with the new packets. I would have had sod all to do growing up if it wasnt for that. That beats playing on the xbox for young uns these days.


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> They don't ?
> 
> oops that is where i have been going wrong,shat in my hat!
> 
> I was on 20 a day,i had trouble seperating the yolks. mg:


 :lol: You see, its very educational in here!


----------



## biglbs

But what is the waaaaark good for?does it make a good stuffing for my chicken?


----------



## Keeks

Parki79 said:


> My favourites were always smarties. Used to take them out and put the colours together and fire the top accross the room several times. You cant do that now with the new packets. I would have had sod all to do growing up if it wasnt for that. That beats playing on the xbox for young uns these days.


Quality, not keen on smarties though. Kinder surprise was my favourite. Chocolate, a toy and a surprise all in one!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Quality, not keen on smarties though. Kinder surprise was my favourite. Chocolate, a toy and a surprise all in one!


I know a game like that!


----------



## aad123

If BMI is weight in kg/height squared then my BMI is 28. Not bad at 15% bodyfat. Killer leg session done but will have to chill a while till I shower as I can hardly stand, just hope I don't drop the soap...

Also 28 is still young, I wish I was 28 again..


----------



## Parki79

Yeah Kinder Eggs are quality I will give you that one. The toys in them these days are not as good though. Either that or my expectations have gone up?


----------



## H10dst

biglbs said:


> I know a game like that!


Lol!!! That's funny!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I know a game like that!


 mg: I dont know what you mean!!



H10dst said:


> Lol!!! That's funny!


 mg: And neither should you!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: I dont know what you mean!!
> 
> mg: And neither should you!!


What if I swoped the chocolate for quark?


----------



## biglbs

for quark?


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> If BMI is weight in kg/height squared then my BMI is 28. Not bad at 15% bodyfat. Killer leg session done but will have to chill a while till I shower as I can hardly stand, just hope I don't drop the soap...
> 
> Also 28 is still young, I wish I was 28 again..


Pretty good BMI, better than my nearly overweight reading! :laugh:

Soap on a rope, not just for prison purposes eh!?! Good luck!



Parki79 said:


> Yeah Kinder Eggs are quality I will give you that one. The toys in them these days are not as good though. Either that or my expectations have gone up?


Havent had one for agggges so wouldn have a clue what toy to expect really. And the little kinder bars took over from the eggs for me, more chocolate to them, yum yum!


----------



## H10dst

A duck do?


----------



## Parki79

Keeks said:


> Pretty good BMI, better than my nearly overweight reading! :laugh:
> 
> Soap on a rope, not just for prison purposes eh!?! Good luck!
> 
> Havent had one for agggges so wouldn have a clue what toy to expect really. And the little kinder bars took over from the eggs for me, more chocolate to them, yum yum!


You saying you dont like toys now that you are grown up?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> for quark?


It's a duck? no?


----------



## H10dst

Your confused?!?! We've had about 20 pages of confusion!!


----------



## Keeks

Parki79 said:


> You saying you dont like toys now that you are grown up?


Ha ha, not so much of the kinder surprise type toy. And even though I nearly am, Im not fully fully grown up yet, dont think I ever will be a proper grown up, I dont really want to be!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your confused?!?! We've had about 20 pages of confusion!!


Well the quark didnt help my confusion, but its another excuse to mention it so........Ive just had some quark, nice!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just had my dinner, skinless Chicken breast, sweet potato mash and peas followed by

Half a tub of Kingdom Dairy Company Quark with a scoop of iron science cappuccino whey and a little milk to thin it to the consistency of a yogurt - YUMM

:tongue:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just had my dinner, skinless Chicken breast, sweet potato mash and peas followed by
> 
> Half a tub of Kingdom Dairy Company Quark with a scoop of iron science cappuccino whey and a little milk to thin it to the consistency of a yogurt - YUMM
> 
> :tongue:


Nice!! Ive just had Sainsburys quark with cookies & cream protein, lovely!


----------



## BestBefore1989

looking forward to trying the USN Pistachio protein


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> looking forward to trying the USN Pistachio protein


Its amazing, Im still loving it! And makes great porridge, with an ever so slight luminous tint to it, brightens up the morning!  Its one of those powdery proteins though so not one of the best for mixing with quark, but still bloomin good!


----------



## BestBefore1989

:thumb: when it arrives I'll ask you for the ratios of oats to powder to water/milk


----------



## aad123

Some one needs to contact Greg Wallace from Master Chief. Keeks on master chief, now that would be a series worth watching. How many different recipes could one person create using protein powder and quark :clap:


----------



## biglbs

Riddle me this batman!

What came first chicken/duck/eggs or quark?

The quark,because the animals went in to the qu-ark, two by two! :drool:


----------



## aad123

biglbs said:


> Riddle me this batman!
> 
> What came first chicken/duck/eggs or quark?
> 
> The quark,because the animals went in to the qu-ark, two by two! :drool:


TAXI !!!!!


----------



## aad123

That joke is foul.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Some one needs to contact Greg Wallace from Master Chief. Keeks on master chief, now that would be a series worth watching. How many different recipes could one person create using protein powder and quark :clap:


Ha ha, yeah get me on TV talking about quark, I'll get even more converts! I could witter no endlessly about quark! I do quite like it! 



biglbs said:


> Riddle me this batman!
> 
> What came first chicken/duck/eggs or quark?
> 
> The quark,because the animals went in to the qu-ark, two by two! :drool:


 :lol: This had me in stitches, my kind of humour! I do have a quarky sense of humour!


----------



## H10dst

Have you seen the thread dedicated to quark? What have you started?!?!?


----------



## Keeks

Good session today, supersets all the way, enjoyed it muchly!

Chest

DB flies, 7.5kg dbs 3 x 15 superset with round the worlds with 5kg dbs 3 x 10

Tri's & Bi's

DB curls, 1st set with 8kg dbs,x 12 reps superset with machine dips, 3 x 12 then 2nd & 3rd set of db curls with 10kg dbs x 10 reps

Bar curls 3 x 12 superset with reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 12

DB curls laying forward on an incline bench 8kg dbs 3 x 10 superset with lying kick backs with 5kg dbs 3 x 12

Abs - same as usual


----------



## biglbs

Keeks is a quarkaholic!






You need to look into anti-quark too!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Have you seen the thread dedicated to quark? What have you started?!?!?


WHERE!?!? IM ON IT!!!! :clap:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Keeks is a quarkaholic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to look into anti-quark too!


Im gonna put this on my phone as my ringtone! Quality! :thumb:


----------



## aad123

round the worlds ???

Love the quark song, will down load onto mp3 for next gym session.

UP, DOWN,STRANGE CHARM,TOP BOTTOM. Its a hit, better than most of the cr*p in the charts right now.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> round the worlds ???
> 
> Love the quark song, will down load onto mp3 for next gym session.
> 
> UP, DOWN,STRANGE CHARM,TOP BOTTOM. Its a hit, better than most of the cr*p in the charts right now.


Well, thats what I know them as, or snow angels.....lying on a bench arms stretched out holding db's, then move then in a circle like making snow angels.

Quality song, and now I'll think of quark every time my phone rings!


----------



## biglbs

Reps and enjoy


----------



## BestBefore1989

The doorbell rang this morning before I had left for work, so today I have been drinking Bakewell Tart protein shakes :bounce:

I normally buy the cheap stuff - My Protein, Bulk Powders, Iron Science ect now, and its been years since I purchased from the likes of Maximuscle, LA Muscle.

The little things you notice. Much less USN powder needed to get 40g of protein and I love the shape of the scoop it makes it easier to measure out the serving. If I look hard and find a place to get it cheaper, I may use it more than once in a while. 

How do you make the porridge? I'm keen to learn :smartass:


----------



## aad123

aad123 said:


> round the worlds ???
> 
> Love the quark song, will down load onto mp3 for next gym session.
> 
> UP, DOWN,STRANGE CHARM,TOP BOTTOM. Its a hit, better than most of the cr*p in the charts right now.


The words of the song are perfect for this thread.

Up down - how you feel about legs - down before and up after.

Strange - oh yes you are but in a charming way.

Top bottom - the final goal is a top bottom.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> The doorbell rang this morning before I had left for work, so today I have been drinking Bakewell Tart protein shakes :bounce:
> 
> I normally buy the cheap stuff - My Protein, Bulk Powders, Iron Science ect now, and its been years since I purchased from the likes of Maximuscle, LA Muscle.
> 
> The little things you notice. Much less USN powder needed to get 40g of protein and I love the shape of the scoop it makes it easier to measure out the serving. If I look hard and find a place to get it cheaper, I may use it more than once in a while.
> 
> How do you make the porridge? I'm keen to learn :smartass:


Ace isn't it!?!? Im still loving it as much as the first day!

For the porridge, I have 50g oats, 30g bakewell tart protein and 200ml water. Thats how I like it, not super runny but not super think, just right for me. Yum yum yum! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> The words of the song are perfect for this thread.
> 
> Up down - how you feel about legs - down before and up after.
> 
> Strange - oh yes you are but in a charming way.
> 
> Top bottom - the final goal is a top bottom.


Ha ha, thats made me chuckle, and very true! 

Tomorrow its gonna be my ring tone, and no doubt people will think Im a right weirdo when it rings!


----------



## Keeks

Rest day today then off to beast legs again tomorrow, woo hoo!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Ace isn't it!?!? Im still loving it as much as the first day!
> 
> For the porridge, I have 50g oats, 30g bakewell tart protein and 200ml water. Thats how I like it, not super runny but not super think, just right for me. Yum yum yum! :drool:


Thanks X

Guess whats for breakkie tomorrow :tongue:


----------



## aad123

had one of thoes sessions tonight that just didn't get started. gave 100% but just wasn't feeling it.

ever get days like that ?

i will give the quark song a spin, that will liven thing up a bit


----------



## BestBefore1989

aad123 said:


> had one of thoes sessions tonight that just didn't get started. gave 100% but just wasn't feeling it.
> 
> ever get days like that ?
> 
> i will give the quark song a spin, that will liven thing up a bit


sadly yes. I also get sessions when I smash it on one body part and Im rubbish on another infact today was one of them


----------



## aad123

I think my poo session was because I had my holiday injestions and my left shoulder is a little swolen and sore. Plus I had a very low carb day on thursday so that may not of helped. Still tomorrow will be a cheat day so sundays session should be good.

I used to have the same problem as you had today with legs and back, I would smash squats or deads the run out of steam for everything else. Now I train things like deadlifts and squats at the end on my sessions, I still give them 100% but the other movements dont suffer. Hope youe next session goes well. I hate it when it doesn't go well, you spend all day working up to it and then you feel crappy when thimg dont go to plan :thumbdown:


----------



## aad123

chilisi said:


> Legs on a saturday. Are you mad woman
> 
> I'm spinning in the AM, so blasting thighs myself.


I will swap with both of you. Legs followed by Spinning beats shopping with two young boys hands down. But without shopping there's no quark so its got to be done.


----------



## aad123

:winkh god that sounds wrong. The two boys are mine :wink:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks X
> 
> Guess whats for breakkie tomorrow :tongue:


Enjoy! Think this is one of my favourites for porridge, and not getting bored of it yet!



aad123 said:


> had one of thoes sessions tonight that just didn't get started. gave 100% but just wasn't feeling it.
> 
> ever get days like that ?
> 
> i will give the quark song a spin, that will liven thing up a bit


Occasionally, and its rubbish when that happens. I work my sessions now so I know what works for me and what body parts go together so I dont do one and then cant do the other. And low carb day may be to thank for that. What you having for your cheat day? Cheat night for me tonight so gonna go and get some treats this aft, I very very very excited! :bounce:



chilisi said:


> Legs on a saturday. Are you mad woman
> 
> I'm spinning in the AM, so blasting thighs myself.


Ha ha, gotta be done! And yes, I am a bit mad! :tongue:

I used to do them on a Sat afternoon but recently started doing them first thing, and find lots more energy to do them if I do them early morning. So now they get a really good beasting!! And also, once they are done, its out of the way and then I can chill for the day!  Enjoy your spinning!



aad123 said:


> I will swap with both of you. Legs followed by Spinning beats shopping with two young boys hands down. But without shopping there's no quark so its got to be done.


Dont envy you that one, think I would be rather doing legs!! Hate shopping especially on a Saturday, I get supermarket rage. But gotta get that quark!! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

2 heaped scoops of asda simply porridge ( approx 50g), 1 heaped scoop of USN Pistachio (approx 30g) 200ml water and microwave for 2min 30 sec

FUNKY ! wonder what it would be like if I add cherrys

reps your way for all your help


----------



## aad123

Big cheat meal. Asda mega breakfast. Sausages, eggs, bacon, hash browns and tomatoes. Bring it on!!! The only thing that makes shopping worth while.


----------



## MissBC

Hello fellow quark lover hehe

Havent read through all your journal but flicked through and seems like your on track for the next show.

When does your diet start?

Im in the thick of mine now and have 7 weeks to go eeekkkk

I to was like you and over ate to much after my first show and i have since learned my lesson the hard way as my diet this time has had to be that much longer and stricter but i will defo not be doing that this time. A day or 2 of indulging and then back to eating clean with the odd treat here and there 

good luck with it all babe


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> 2 heaped scoops of asda simply porridge ( approx 50g), 1 heaped scoop of USN Pistachio (approx 30g) 200ml water and microwave for 2min 30 sec
> 
> FUNKY ! wonder what it would be like if I add cherrys
> 
> reps your way for all your help


Ahh thank you and you're welcome! Just glad you like it cos I've built it up loads and when it arrived, you could've thought 'What was all the fuss about!?!' 

Adding cherrys to it would be practically bakewell tart, but hold off on the pastry!! :laugh:



aad123 said:


> Big cheat meal. Asda mega breakfast. Sausages, eggs, bacon, hash browns and tomatoes. Bring it on!!! The only thing that makes shopping worth while.


Nice!! I always think, if you're gonna cheat, then do it right, its gotta be worth cheating for!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

MissBC said:


> Hello fellow quark lover hehe
> 
> Havent read through all your journal but flicked through and seems like your on track for the next show.
> 
> When does your diet start?
> 
> Im in the thick of mine now and have 7 weeks to go eeekkkk
> 
> I to was like you and over ate to much after my first show and i have since learned my lesson the hard way as my diet this time has had to be that much longer and stricter but i will defo not be doing that this time. A day or 2 of indulging and then back to eating clean with the odd treat here and there
> 
> good luck with it all babe


Ha ha, welcome fellow quark lover!!  Thanks hun!

Training so far seems to be on track, training as hard as possible for the next few months to try and improve as much as possible, then diet starts in 13 weeks. Im actually looking forward to it, as I cant wait to see whats underneath this time, and also, feel like I've learnt quite a bit since my last diet. I think its really hard after the first show cos you've done without loads of food so I just binged, and regreted it loads,but agree with you, this time it'll be a day or 2 then eating clean again. Not only that, I just feel like rubbish when I eat rubbish, it always affects my training, just cant seem to train well.

Hope yours is going well, nearly there though!


----------



## Keeks

Leg day AGAIN!! Tortured them AGAIN!!

Warm through with leg extensions

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Abductors 1 x 25 at 40, then 2 20 at 45 all done really slowly

Leg curls on stability ball 3 x 20

Wide stance stiff leg deads 3 x 15 with 12.5kg dbs superset with leg press, feet high and wide, 3 x 15

Smith machine squats, wide & low 3 x 15

5 mins treadmill

Foooooooked so am gonna reward myself with treats tonight, just not sure what yet!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Leg day AGAIN!! Tortured them AGAIN!!
> 
> Warm through with leg extensions
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 30
> 
> Abductors 1 x 25 at 40, then 2 20 at 45 all done really slowly
> 
> Leg curls on stability ball 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance stiff leg deads 3 x 15 with 12.5kg dbs superset with leg press, feet high and wide, 3 x 15
> 
> Smith machine squats, wide & low 3 x 15
> 
> 5 mins treadmill
> 
> *Foooooooked so am gonna reward myself with treats tonight, just not sure what yet!*


Quark?


----------



## aad123

No breakfast pig out so had big mac and fries instead. Feeling better now. Will eat clean for the rest of today but may have a little treat later.


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Quark?


Well seeing as its Saturday....go on then! 



aad123 said:


> No breakfast pig out so had big mac and fries instead. Feeling better now. Will eat clean for the rest of today but may have a little treat later.


Ohhhh, McD's, nice! Worth the cheat! I think Im being super bad tonight and having an Indian :devil2: but......Im cooking my own brown rice. And might have a Cadburys cream egg or 2 as Ive been massively craving them since they got mentioned the other night. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## aad123

Not a chock person but got a big pack of salt & vinegar snack a jacks for tonight. Only 41 cals per cake so will have a few with my quark. May be the next big thing??


----------



## Ginger.Tom

aad123 said:


> Not a chock person but got a big pack of salt & vinegar snack a jacks for tonight. Only 41 cals per cake so will have a few with my quark. May be the next big thing??


Oooh, you just gave me an idea. Caramel snack a jacks and quark with choco protein! Add in some chopped banana and banoffee desert... yummy xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ginger.Tom said:


> Oooh, you just gave me an idea. Caramel snack a jacks and quark with choco protein! Add in some chopped banana and banoffee desert... yummy xx


That sounds quite nice, I think I am going to have to play with that idea :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Not a chock person but got a big pack of salt & vinegar snack a jacks for tonight. Only 41 cals per cake so will have a few with my quark. May be the next big thing??


Sounds good. Wish I wasnt a chocolate person but I am. I look forward to Saturday night cheat night, and once I've had a few treats, Im ok for the week then.



Ginger.Tom said:


> Oooh, you just gave me an idea. Caramel snack a jacks and quark with choco protein! Add in some chopped banana and banoffee desert... yummy xx


Sounds good also, might give this a try at some point. Always good to hear new quark ideas!!


----------



## Keeks

I went to the docs yesterday to get something else for my acne, and have been prescribed bp cream 5% and oxytetracycline antibiotics. Now initally, I didnt want long term antibiotics but I think that I'll give them a go as Im sick of my skin now, had this for years and still getting them and tbh, creams etc havent helped thus far. Also, after some great advice on here, Im going to order some vit b5 as this is meant to help to.

Fingers crossed, Ill have clearer skin for show time in September, one thing less to worry about then!!


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Keeks said:


> I went to the docs yesterday to get something else for my acne, and have been prescribed bp cream 5% and oxytetracycline antibiotics. Now initally, I didnt want long term antibiotics but I think that I'll give them a go as Im sick of my skin now, had this for years and still getting them and tbh, creams etc havent helped thus far. Also, after some great advice on here, Im going to order some vit b5 as this is meant to help to.
> 
> Fingers crossed, Ill have clearer skin for show time in September, one thing less to worry about then!!


My hubby suffers quite badly with Acne and he uses Quinoderm cream which helps but he is also on Roacutane which is prescribed from a dermatology specialist from the hospital. Not sure how bad yours is but worth enquiring about if you havent already tried it. I really see a huge difference when he stops taking it.

Hope it helps anyway


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> I went to the docs yesterday to get something else for my acne, and have been prescribed bp cream 5% and oxytetracycline antibiotics. Now initally, I didnt want long term antibiotics but I think that I'll give them a go as Im sick of my skin now, had this for years and still getting them and tbh, creams etc havent helped thus far. Also, after some great advice on here, Im going to order some vit b5 as this is meant to help to.
> 
> Fingers crossed, Ill have clearer skin for show time in September, one thing less to worry about then!!


Well ,however you look at it,you will look great on that stage,the judges will see that and make the correct choices.

I recon that is a good combo though and will settle things down for you.


----------



## biglbs

Thinkin on can you not get quark based stuff? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger.Tom said:


> My hubby suffers quite badly with Acne and he uses Quinoderm cream which helps but he is also on Roacutane which is prescribed from a dermatology specialist from the hospital. Not sure how bad yours is but worth enquiring about if you havent already tried it. I really see a huge difference when he stops taking it.
> 
> Hope it helps anyway


Thank you! I started a thread about it and someone had mentioned quinoderm cream, so I might try the cream Ive got and if this doesnt help, move onto quinoderm. I've got to go back to the doctors in a month so will see what they say when I go back.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Well ,however you look at it,you will look great on that stage,the judges will see that and make the correct choices.
> 
> I recon that is a good combo though and will settle things down for you.


Thank you! My thinking is that if I start on the antibiotics now, and try bp cream first, I've got a good few months now to let them kick in, so maybe try another cream in a few months if the first doesnt work, and come September, I'll be nearly radiant!! 



biglbs said:


> Thinkin on can you not get quark based stuff? :whistling: :lol:


If only....then all I would ever need in this world is good ole quark! :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

you will want to tan for the show, don't the sun beds help clear up the complexion?


----------



## biglbs

Help yes!

However not cure the root cause!


----------



## aad123

Not a problem I'v ever had but as bodybuilding is very image conscious sport you do tend to focus on every area of you body and sometimes overly on the areas you are not so happy with. My wife had an issue that made her extreamly self consious and unhappy for many years, in the end she finally had sergery but is still very conscious about it now. Althoug the situation may have been slightl different I understand how you are feeling. I hope the medication helps clear thing up for you and you hit the stage full of confidence.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> you will want to tan for the show, don't the sun beds help clear up the complexion?


It does help a little bit, to clear up the skin after a breakout but still getting breakouts so thats what the antibiotics will hopefully deal with. Before my last 2 comps, I was going on the sunbed 3/4 per week for the last few weeks and although it did help, they never cleared up completely.

As biglbs said, they help but will not cure, its the cause that needs to be dealt with.



aad123 said:


> Not a problem I'v ever had but as bodybuilding is very image conscious sport you do tend to focus on every area of you body and sometimes overly on the areas you are not so happy with. My wife had an issue that made her extreamly self consious and unhappy for many years, in the end she finally had sergery but is still very conscious about it now. Althoug the situation may have been slightl different I understand how you are feeling. I hope the medication helps clear thing up for you and you hit the stage full of confidence.


Thank you. It does affect confidence, and am basically just fed up with it!! Its just that coming upto show time and I always dread what my skin will be like, so this year, fingers crossed it will be different!! And like you said, i am one to focus on every part of my body so this is just another area to try and sort out in the next few months.


----------



## eezy1

if u get any spots on ur glutes that need squeezing - im ur man :thumbup1:

off to the gym now - chest n tri`s :clap:


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> if u get any spots on ur glutes that need squeezing - im ur man :thumbup1:
> 
> off to the gym now - chest n tri`s :clap:


Ha ha, glutes are just fine in that department thanks!! :tongue:

Gym time for me too, fancy a second shoulders session this week instead of upper body circuits, like to change things about every now and again! Have a good one!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I went to watch Wales play after spinning and could hardly walk up the steps in the stadium to my seat. You can keep your Saturday leg session!?


:laugh: No better way to start the weekend than that great wobbling satisfaction of gettting through a gruelling leg session!! Then the weekend can properly start, and tea time on Saturday, when the legs start to stiffen, I can turn happily to my little pile of treats and think 'Ive earned every morsel of you!'


----------



## Keeks

Good shoulders session today.

Standing side laterals 7.5kg dbs 4 x 15

Seated db press 12.5kg dbs 3 x 12

Rear delt raises with head on a bench 8kg dbs 4 x 15

Upright row 3 x 12

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

:scared: Quark emergency!! :scared:

Just done my Sunday shop and NO QUARK!!!  I kept calm and tried not to freak out. This is the reason I over buy so that if the shelfs are bare, then I have a supply that will last me until my next shop.........phewwwww!!

Quark-tastrophe averted!


----------



## H10dst

I've heard there not producing anymore quark??

Ever

Ever again


----------



## BestBefore1989

It's your own fault.

In your mission to educate the rest of us and bring the love of Quark to the world you have affected the law of supply and demand, with the increase in quark-awareness comes an increase in sales and a reduction in stock.

You my beautiful buff blond friend are a victim of your own success.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I've heard there not producing anymore quark??
> 
> Ever
> 
> Ever again


Stop the world, I want to get off if thats the case!!



BestBefore1989 said:


> It's your own fault.
> 
> In your mission to educate the rest of us and bring the love of Quark to the world you have affected the law of supply and demand, with the increase in quark-awareness comes an increase in sales and a reduction in stock.
> 
> You my beautiful buff blond friend are a victim of your own success.


And so my downfall starts.............

So quark, its absolutely rubbish, I wouldnt touch the stuff tbh, no good for anything really. Apparently the nutritional value is a load of poppycock, it doesnt contain much protein, and fat content is very high. Cant use if for much so stay clear IMO!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am wise to your cunning plan (fingers in ears) I'm not listening, I'm not listening!

I have been converted, I am a Quarker now

We Quarkers share a way of life rather than a set of beliefs.

We seek to experience Good cheese, ourselves and in our relationships with others and the world around us.

These direct encounters are where Quarkers find meaning and purpose.

I must spread the cheese so that others can join me and together we can banish Cholesterol and rid the world of fatty deposits where ever they may be.


----------



## aad123

Keeks said:


> :scared: Quark emergency!! :scared:
> 
> Just done my Sunday shop and NO QUARK!!!  I kept calm and tried not to freak out. This is the reason I over buy so that if the shelfs are bare, then I have a supply that will last me until my next shop.........phewwwww!!
> 
> Quark-tastrophe averted!


It was me. I took the lot and just sat in the car park and forced down every last tub. And the best thing was I wasn't even hungry. :w00t:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am wise to your cunning plan (fingers in ears) I'm not listening, I'm not listening!
> 
> I have been converted, I am a Quarker now
> 
> We Quarkers share a way of life rather than a set of beliefs.
> 
> We seek to experience Good cheese, ourselves and in our relationships with others and the world around us.
> 
> These direct encounters are where Quarkers find meaning and purpose.
> 
> I must spread the cheese so that others can join me and together we can banish Cholesterol and rid the world of fatty deposits where ever they may be.


Seriously, quarks rubbish!! A better alternative is cottage cheese, its got lumps in it for a start and er........ But really cant see why people buy this quark rubbish. STAY AWAY!!!!!



aad123 said:


> It was me. I took the lot and just sat in the car park and forced down every last tub. And the best thing was I wasn't even hungry. :w00t:


    and   the  :cursing:  what :cursing:  and 

So have you ever had cottage cheese, a great alternative to quark, much better than quark.........STAY AWAY FROM QUARK!!


----------



## RACK

KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS!!!!!!!

I broke my KK virginity yesterday! Fcuk my actual life! I had a millionaire shortbread one and it was pure heaven.

Thank you sooooo much for opening my eyes


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Well, thanks to your encouragement I now have a shelf in the fridge dedicated to Quark!!! lol:thumb:


----------



## aad123

Iv got a fridge full of quark for sale. I will give a good price for anyone who really needs some. Perhaps some one who went shopping recently and found the cupboard was bare. Will any one give me £2.50 a tub.


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKS!!!!!!!
> 
> I broke my KK virginity yesterday! Fcuk my actual life! I had a millionaire shortbread one and it was pure heaven.
> 
> Thank you sooooo much for opening my eyes


 :clap: Oh Rack, Im so proud of you, yay!! :clap:

Welcome to the world of lustful obscene thoughts about KK's when dieting! Welcome to KK daydream heaven when all your cravings and day-dreams centre around those little doughnut shaped pieces of heaven............ :drool:

Welcome to the world of Krispy Kremes!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger.Tom said:


> Well, thanks to your encouragement I now have a shelf in the fridge dedicated to Quark!!! lol:thumb:


Yay!! And what a great shelf that is!!! :thumb:



aad123 said:


> Iv got a fridge full of quark for sale. I will give a good price for anyone who really needs some. Perhaps some one who went shopping recently and found the cupboard was bare. Will any one give me £2.50 a tub.


 mg: Trying to profit from my misery!?!? Shame on you!!


----------



## Keeks

20 mins HIIT on X Trainer today.

Legs tomorrow........


----------



## H10dst

I see this thread is FULL of quark-verts!! I must say I was the original first quar-vert. I am thinking of having a statue made(out of quark!) in my honour and keeks an do the grand unveiling.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> 20 mins HIIT on X Trainer today.
> 
> Legs tomorrow........


I did some cardio today!!! 5.30mins in the rower, I was pretty knackered! Soooo unfit!!!

Don't pretend you don't like Tuesday's it's legs and bum day!! The whole point to this topic??

Anyway how are you? Not spoke in ages


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I see this thread is FULL of quark-verts!! I must say I was the original first quar-vert. I am thinking of having a statue made(out of quark!) in my honour and keeks an do the grand unveiling.


Yay, Im bursting with pride for my quark-verts! But thats only if my local supermarkets is re-stocked by Friday, otherwise time to start panicing as stocks will be running low by then. :sad: And its the quark-verts fault!



H10dst said:


> I did some cardio today!!! 5.30mins in the rower, I was pretty knackered! Soooo unfit!!!
> 
> Don't pretend you don't like Tuesday's it's legs and bum day!! The whole point to this topic??
> 
> Anyway how are you? Not spoke in ages


Ha ha, rower can be very knackering, but darn good cardio!

I just cant wait for tomorrows session, its going to be fab, honest! 

Im good thanks, how about you? Thought you'd got fed up with all the quark talk! Glad you're back!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, rower can be very knackering, but darn good cardio!
> 
> I just cant wait for tomorrows session, its going to be fab, honest!
> 
> Im good thanks, how about you? Thought you'd got fed up with all the quark talk! Glad you're back!! :thumb:


I am good ta!! Going to do a bit of cardio after every session now, want to loose a few lbs before I start my SD. Didn't get fed up with all the quark talk that was only a joke!! Not been on here properly for a couple of weeks but should be back now!!!


----------



## aad123

Have you seen your pt yet ? If so was she able to see any progress ? I'm sure there must be some as you train like a mo-fo.

I didn't manage any cv tonight as wife is working but I am planning a visit to the footy field for some sprint training tomorrow, that is if I can get past the doggers.

All this training is paying of as I set a new pb on sunday for squats and no blood shot eyes so its all good. After the squats I was planning on doing 15 mins HIIT but that was not an option as when I finished I could hardly walk and had to do the crab walk down the stairs. why do we do it ???


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> :clap: Oh Rack, Im so proud of you, yay!! :clap:
> 
> Welcome to the world of lustful obscene thoughts about KK's when dieting! Welcome to KK daydream heaven when all your cravings and day-dreams centre around those little doughnut shaped pieces of heaven............ :drool:
> 
> Welcome to the world of Krispy Kremes!!!!!!


OMG how could you do this?

Krispy Kremes is to Quark what Lex Luthor is to Superman


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I am good ta!! Going to do a bit of cardio after every session now, want to loose a few lbs before I start my SD. Didn't get fed up with all the quark talk that was only a joke!! Not been on here properly for a couple of weeks but should be back now!!!


A man with a plan, I like it! When you starting that then?

And welcome back! Properly! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> A man with a plan, I like it! When you starting that then?
> 
> And welcome back! Properly! :thumb:


Started today!! It wasn't that bad really, just going to ease myself in probably add a minute or so every week. There's a lot been happening in your journal this past two weeks?!? And thanks It's nice to be back


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Have you seen your pt yet ? If so was she able to see any progress ? I'm sure there must be some as you train like a mo-fo.
> 
> I didn't manage any cv tonight as wife is working but I am planning a visit to the footy field for some sprint training tomorrow, that is if I can get past the doggers.
> 
> All this training is paying of as I set a new pb on sunday for squats and no blood shot eyes so its all good. After the squats I was planning on doing 15 mins HIIT but that was not an option as when I finished I could hardly walk and had to do the crab walk down the stairs. why do we do it ???


I reckon Id struggle with proper cardio after squats, I walk for about 5 mins just to ease off legs then stumble and wobble my way home. And yep, this is about the time I always ask myself why do I do this?! Becuase I bloomin love it, thats why! 

I go and see my PT in 3 weeks, really cant wait to see her as it seems ages since I last saw her and cant wait to see how she thinks Im doing. Also, to make the last changes for my last 2 months of training before comp prep kicks in. 13 weeks to go!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> OMG how could you do this?
> 
> Krispy Kremes is to Quark what Lex Luthor is to Superman


Ok, now you've totally lost me, sorry! I know Superman, but who is Lex Luther? And is this bad? Cos Krispy Kremes are gooooooooooooooood!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Started today!! It wasn't that bad really, just going to ease myself in probably add a minute or so every week. There's a lot been happening in your journal this past two weeks?!? And thanks It's nice to be back


Same as usual in here, quark talk, torturing legs and a little bit of quarky-ness, you havent missed much, like you've never been away!


----------



## silver

you really love your quark dont you :laugh:

I have to admit it is good


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Ok, now you've totally lost me, sorry! I know Superman, but who is Lex Luther? And is this bad? Cos Krispy Kremes are gooooooooooooooood!!!


Its a boy thing I guess !

Lex Luthor is Superman's greatest enemy.

Due to his company, LexCorp's business dealings, he has maintained political popularity but underneath he is a big baddie.

So Just like Lex to Superman and KK to Quark they both appear nice but underneath KK's yummy taste hide 100's of horrid Kcal and high fat levels

 It's never a good analogy when you have to explain it.


----------



## aad123

These youngsters won't remember Lex Luthor or even Miss Tess Parker.


----------



## BestBefore1989

aad123 said:


> These youngsters won't remember Lex Luthor or even Miss Tess Parker.


I dont remember Tess Parker !

was she in the comics?


----------



## aad123

No just the film.


----------



## Keeks

finlay04 said:


> you really love your quark dont you :laugh:
> 
> I have to admit it is good


Yeah its not too bad! :laugh:



BestBefore1989 said:


> Its a boy thing I guess !
> 
> Lex Luthor is Superman's greatest enemy.
> 
> Due to his company, LexCorp's business dealings, he has maintained political popularity but underneath he is a big baddie.
> 
> So Just like Lex to Superman and KK to Quark they both appear nice but underneath KK's yummy taste hide 100's of horrid Kcal and high fat levels
> 
> It's never a good analogy when you have to explain it.


Ahhhh, I see! KK's are my downfall, they are amazing, but very very naughty. Will stick to my trusty quark. As for Superman, I remember watching it as a kid but cant remember much from it. I was more into Charlie & the Chocolate Factory (must be the chocolate thing) 



aad123 said:


> These youngsters won't remember Lex Luthor or even Miss Tess Parker.


Youngsters.....I havent seen young in quite a while now.


----------



## Keeks

So, Im thinking of changing the name of my journal to just 'My journey to the stage with glutes' cos after another torturous Tuesday, you can keep the cracking part, I'll just step up with glutes, Im not bothered!

Todays torture consisted of:

Lying Ham curls - warm up with 2 x 15 light weight with both legs then.....3 x 20 single leg curls each leg, holding every 5th superset with 3 x 25 calf raises

Leg curls on a stability ball 4 x 10 superset with pelvic lifts on ball 4 x 10 holding every 5th rep

Weighted leg kick backs leaning on a bench 3 x 25 each leg

Cable kick backs leaning over a bench 3 x 20 each leg

5 mins treadmill

:cursing:


----------



## dtlv

I was thinking of changing the title of this journal to "Keeks Journey To The Stage With Cracking Glutes...sponsored by Quark".

Well done on another torturous session - remember, each workout is one step closer to the goal!


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> I was thinking of changing the title of this journal to "Keeks Journey To The Stage With Cracking Glutes...sponsored by Quark".
> 
> Well done on another torturous session - remember, each workout is one step closer to the goal!


Or just 'Keeks Quark Journal'

I need to get some vests printed for a hen do Im going on and am considering getting a vest with a quark related quote on it!

Yep, another step closer to the glutes I dream of....they're just tough steps!


----------



## RACK

What about "Krispy Keeks!" hahahaha


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> What about "Krispy Keeks!" hahahaha


Or.......'Krispy Keeks journey to the stage with tortured glutes...Sponsored by Quark....(And dreaming about doughnuts!)


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders day, yay!!

Shoulders

Standing single arm lat raises 8kg dbs 3 x 12 each arm dropset with 5kg dbs 3 x 15 each arm

Machine press working up stack 10 reps per weight then 3 x 6 at 35kg

Seated lat raises 8kg dbs 3 x 10

Rear delt raises on incline bench with paws other way so arm cant bend 5kg db 3 x 15

Back

Duck butted lat pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 30

Abs

Crunches on stability ball 5 x 30

:thumb:

Also, still waiting anxiously for my MP drops to be delievred cos I cant wait to have them in my quark. Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrry uppppppp!!!!!!


----------



## silver

wouldnt it be amazing if someone made krispy kremes that were low fat, low carb and high protein............. that would be a dream come true


----------



## Keeks

finlay04 said:


> wouldnt it be amazing if someone made krispy kremes that were low fat, low carb and high protein............. that would be a dream come true


If only!! My entire diet would consist of them and quark, stuff the veg and turkey! Kripsy kremes 6 times a day.............HEAVEN! :drool:


----------



## H10dst

See you've been on the ol duck butted exercise again?!? Would actually love to see you do it!!!


----------



## silver

Keeks said:


> If only!! My entire diet would consist of them and quark, stuff the veg and turkey! Kripsy kremes 6 times a day.............HEAVEN! :drool:


Maybe thats what heaven is..... the land on guilt free krispy kreme


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Or.......'Krispy Keeks journey to the stage with tortured glutes...Sponsored by Quark....(And dreaming about doughnuts!)


Am tempted to change it for this anyway for next time you log on...


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> See you've been on the ol duck butted exercise again?!? Would actually love to see you do it!!!


Gotta admit that this week when I started doing them, I was giggling to myself thinking 'Duck butted, duck butted, duck butted' 



finlay04 said:


> Maybe thats what heaven is..... the land on guilt free krispy kreme


If it is, then Im off to church on Sunday! 



Dtlv74 said:


> Am tempted to change it for this anyway for next time you log on...


Ha ha, I would laugh my duck butted a** off if you did! But the thing is, I'd keep it as that cos its got more of a ring to it!


----------



## H10dst

Forgot to mention, had quark for my late night snack last night and finished the pot off for breakfast this morning!!!


----------



## silver

Keeks said:


> If it is, then Im off to church on Sunday!


I'll see you there :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Forgot to mention, had quark for my late night snack last night and finished the pot off for breakfast this morning!!!


Yay, still sticking with the quark then?! Good good! I cant wait for my MP drops for my quark. Ive ordered banana, toffee, choc & vanilla, so when they finally arrive, I'll have to have 4 little mini quark portions to try them all.

And.....you might have thought you got out of it cos I forgot, but the other night when I was having my yummy tea of almond butter on toast with bakewell tart scrambled eggs, I rememberd........you were going to try flavoured scrambled eggs, so the big question.....did you try them or chicken out??



finlay04 said:


> I'll see you there :laugh:


And Im going to buy a bible for good measure cos I need to get in if the KK's are guilt free.  Hallelujah!


----------



## silver

Keeks said:


> And Im going to buy a bible for good measure cos I need to get in if the KK's are guilt free.  Hallelujah!


Ive already got one... its a krispy kreme menu pinned on my notice board


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yay, still sticking with the quark then?! Good good! I cant wait for my MP drops for my quark. Ive ordered banana, toffee, choc & vanilla, so when they finally arrive, I'll have to have 4 little mini quark portions to try them all.
> 
> And.....you might have thought you got out of it cos I forgot, but the other night when I was having my yummy tea of almond butter on toast with bakewell tart scrambled eggs, I rememberd........you were going to try flavoured scrambled eggs, so the big question.....did you try them or chicken out??


Errrr would it make you happy if I said yes I tried it and loved it?


----------



## Keeks

finlay04 said:


> Ive already got one... its a krispy kreme menu pinned on my notice board


I like it, I'll pray for the sake of KK's any day!!



H10dst said:


> Errrr would it make you happy if I said yes I tried it and loved it?


Well.....the thing is now Im all religious, I dont agree with lying, and Im guessing that from your answer, its a 'no, I chickened out!?'


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well.....the thing is now Im all religious, I dont agree with lying, and Im guessing that from your answer, its a 'no, I chickened out!?'


You've only been religious for about 1hr!!! And didn't chicken out I forgot!!! I'll buy you some kk's to make up for the apparent lie!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You've only been religious for about 1hr!!! And didn't chicken out I forgot!!! I'll buy you some kk's to make up for the apparent lie!!!


Religous none the less though! And you forgot, really!?!? So if you are reminded, you will try them? Now.....where are my KK's then?


----------



## silver

Keeks said:


> I like it, I'll pray for the sake of KK's any day!!


Amen to that!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Religous none the less though! And you forgot, really!?!? So if you are reminded, you will try them? Now.....where are my KK's then?


I'll give them a go at the weekend, you'll have to remind me though!!! Can't really put kk's in the post so you buy some and I'll pay you back !!!!


----------



## silver

I think we have officially made Krispy Kreme into a religion :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Right then, I will remind you and you will try the delights of flavoured scrambled eggs! Bet you cant wait!

I think a dozen KK's should do the trick then!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Right then, I will remind you and you will try the delights of flavoured scrambled eggs! Bet you cant wait!
> 
> I think a dozen KK's should do the trick then!


A fookin dozen!!!! I was thinking just two?!? Can't say I am overly excited about chocolate scrambled eggs?


----------



## Keeks

finlay04 said:


> I think we have officially made Krispy Kreme into a religion :thumb:


Ha ha! Well that Star Trek dude did it, (was he Star Trek? I mean that Church of Scientology thing), and so can we! Amen!

And theres also the Church of Quark... with quite a few converts now. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> A fookin dozen!!!! I was thinking just two?!? Can't say I am overly excited about chocolate scrambled eggs?


What, two dozen.....ok then!! 

They can be any flavour, they're all good. Cookies & cream, or choc or bakewell tart, all tested by my and all lovely.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> What, two dozen.....ok then!!
> 
> They can be any flavour, they're all good. Cookies & cream, or choc or bakewell tart, all tested by my and all lovely.


Soooooooooooo predictable!!! I've only got plain chocolate powder so that will do.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Soooooooooooo predictable!!! I've only got plain chocolate powder so that will do.


 :tongue:

Just be warned that if using chocolate, it doesnt look the best, but still darn tasty!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Just be warned that if using chocolate, it doesnt look the best, but still darn tasty!


I can imagine it looks like sh1t?!? If it does then I'll only treat you to a Greggs doughnut and not an official kk


----------



## BestBefore1989

finlay04 said:


> I think we have officially made Krispy Kreme into a religion :thumb:


Proof they are wholy










Ah Men


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Hey, hope your training is going well.
> 
> What class are you entering? Excuse me for bit trading all of your thread


Hia. Trainings good at the moment thanks, working my off season a** off and looking forward to seeing the changes when I diet this time round.

Im doing the UKBFF bikini class. I'll be doing the Leeds show on 23rd Sept, then probably the West Midlands the week after and the Midlands the week after that. Cant wait!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I can imagine it looks like sh1t?!? If it does then I'll only treat you to a Greggs doughnut and not an official kk




My work mates said it looked like cat food. Was nice though so still wanting KK!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> View attachment 77867
> 
> 
> My work mates said it looked like cat food. Was nice though so still wanting KK!


I'll let you know at the weekend.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Proof they are wholy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Men


PMSL Love it!  Probably shouldnt say that now so I mean thats very funny! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> PMSL Love it!  Probably shouldnt say that now so I mean thats very funny! :thumb:


Well being all holy and pure lasted a long time?!?!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I bet. Sounds like you Have a good few hard weeks ahead you though !? Good luck with it
> 
> Do you rate any of the female tv workout DVDs that ate out at the moment?


Thanks. Yep, 12 and a half weeks of tough training then diet starts at 15 weeks out. Then the hard work will really start! 

Dont know about DVD's, dont really do them so wouldnt know the good ones. Heard good reviews about Davina McCalls DVDs but think they are quite old. Meant to be good though.



H10dst said:


> I'll let you know at the weekend.


Yay, Im excited for you!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well being all holy and pure lasted a long time?!?!


My bad!! :sad:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yay, Im excited for you!


No your not, you just want some free doughnuts!!! I know your kind you KK addict


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> My bad!! :sad:


You are forgiven. Don't let it happen again.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No your not, you just want some free doughnuts!!! I know your kind you KK addict


No I am excited, as I want just one person to like flavoured scrambled eggs, otherwise I just feel like Im a weirdo....which Im not!! And even if you dont like them, I think I'll take the oppurtunity to have a doughnut anyway, and Im not trekking to my nearest KK so Gregs will do, they very good anyway.



chilisi said:


> Cool. My wife is following a 30 day shred and it seems pretty good.
> 
> I don't envy you at all at dieting time. I'm On low carbs and I'm scratching the walls!?


Thats good, but if she's ever looking for a decent DVD, would suggest Davinas as a few different people say its a good one.

Im looking forward to dieting, but as soon as it starts, I know I'll be like you, and I know I'll be going insane with cravings, especially for doughnuts! All good fun eh!??!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> All we talk about is junk food. It's amazing. But when we sat down for a cheat day, she didn't want anything in TGI's. I bloody did though!?
> 
> I'll let her know about the Davina DVD, but she has lost some good weight on the 30 day shred.


Lol, I could talk about food all day long when dieting, actually I could do that anytime tbh!

Its good that you're dieting together, its that bit easier when you're not faced with junk food at home and you can help motivate each other. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> BUT....... We're our own worst enemy. When one breaks, we both do ha ha ! We are good most of the time.
> 
> Food is amazing. I love it more than breathing!


Well said, food is amazing, especially doughnuts and quark!!


----------



## Keeks

Chest, arms & abs today, loved getting guns pumped up! 

Chest

Machine press 3 x 12

DB flies superset with db press 8kg dbs 3 x 10 of each

Bi's

Standing preacher curls over a bench 7.5kg dbs 3 x 12 each arm

Seated db curl but with vertical paws 8kg db 1 x 12 then 10kg dbs 2 x 10

21's x 3 sets

Tri's

Tate press 5kg dbs 3 x 12

Single arm pull downs 3 x 12 each arm

Kick backs 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 20 of each



Also, still waiting on my MP delivery which is set for tomorrow as Ive just chased the courier AGAIN!!

And, still having problems with my vision. Now Im not sure if it is due to tiredess, but this week its got worse, but in my left eye. Now I did have a slight headache early this week but so did my work mate so not sure if its been a bug, but left eye is quite blurred. So might leave it a few more days and then next week, if no improvement, then go and see opticians. :blink: This is me right now!


----------



## H10dst

Alright one eyed willy!!! Decent session again today I see! Had a mint one today myself actually,nice 130kg deadlift pb for me 

Getting myself ready for the chocolate scrambled eggs at the weekend. Think you need to go to either doctors or opticians about your eye pretty quick???


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Alright one eyed willy!!! Decent session again today I see! Had a mint one today myself actually,nice 130kg deadlift pb for me
> 
> Getting myself ready for the chocolate scrambled eggs at the weekend. Think you need to go to either doctors or opticians about your eye pretty quick???


Nice one for deadlift :thumb: its all that quark you know!!

Yeah good session, always like this session as I always like to change bi & tri exercises and so something different every week.

Going to carry on with my one good eye until next week and see how things are then. Can never be bothered with stuff like this though, its a nuisance!!

I bet you're well excited for scrambled eggs a la chocolate, its so exciting! No escaping from it either!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Nice one for deadlift :thumb: its all that quark you know!!
> 
> Yeah good session, always like this session as I always like to change bi & tri exercises and so something different every week.
> 
> Going to carry on with my one good eye until next week and see how things are then. Can never be bothered with stuff like this though, its a nuisance!!
> 
> I bet you're well excited for scrambled eggs a la chocolate, its so exciting! No escaping from it either!


Yeah even had dreams about Choccy eggs!?! I take it you drink loads of water already? I find if I have anything wrong with me loads of water helps?

As for deadlift I am well pleased with myself although queenie and diggy are trying to get me to do 3 plates a side now!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah even had dreams about Choccy eggs!?! I take it you drink loads of water already? I find if I have anything wrong with me loads of water helps?
> 
> As for deadlift I am well pleased with myself although queenie and diggy are trying to get me to do 3 plates a side now!


Dreaming about choc eggs, you're really cant wait for your choc scrambled eggs eh!??!

Yep, drink water by the galloon. My vision can go a bit blurred if Im just a bit tired, which I am slightly at the moment, but it just seems bad in one eye which is unusual. The only other thing it could be is Ive started Oxytetracyline for acne treatment and sides include visual disturbances but dont know if it would affect me so quickly? Will wait and see. :blink:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Dreaming about choc eggs, you're really cant wait for your choc scrambled eggs eh!??!
> 
> Yep, drink water by the galloon. My vision can go a bit blurred if Im just a bit tired, which I am slightly at the moment, but it just seems bad in one eye which is unusual. The only other thing it could be is Ive started Oxytetracyline for acne treatment and sides include visual disturbances but dont know if it would affect me so quickly? Will wait and see. :blink:


I was only pulling your leg!! I will honestly try them though. Could be the Oxytetracyline? Hope you get sorted soon though.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I was only pulling your leg!! I will honestly try them though. Could be the Oxytetracyline? Hope you get sorted soon though.


Dont believe you, you cant wait for weekend to try them, in fact bet you've tried them already, love them and then at weekend, you'll say you dont like them but then have them all the time! You've been exposed Mr!!

Cheers, hope it sorts it self out and quick sharp. Look a right one at the moment, just keep winking and blinking.


----------



## H10dst

Have you tried rubbing some quark in it?

At least I'll be able to spot you at the expo!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Have you tried rubbing some quark in it?
> 
> At least I'll be able to spot you at the expo!!


Sadly, dont think that quark will help in this situation! :sad:

What, cos I'll be going round in circles due to lack of left eye vision?! Along with the blinking and winking, and my little portable quark stand, you wont be able to miss me!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Sadly, dont think that quark will help in this situation! :sad:
> 
> What, cos I'll be going round in circles due to lack of left eye vision?! Along with the blinking and winking, and my little portable quark stand, you wont be able to miss me!


Yep that's pretty much how I'll spot you!! Wandering around in circles winking at everyone, at least youll sell loads of quark if you wink at everyone!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yep that's pretty much how I'll spot you!! Wandering around in circles winking at everyone, at least youll sell loads of quark if you wink at everyone!!


Empty quark stand, Im not selling my stock, especailly after all the recent converts and the lack of quark on Sundays shop. My quark is MINE!! And I might stick an eye patch on for good measure!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Empty quark stand, Im not selling my stock, especailly after all the recent converts and the lack of quark on Sundays shop. My quark is MINE!! And I might stick an eye patch on for good measure!


Oooooo you going all kill bill on us?? Maybe if you sell out of date quark everyone will think its rank then there is more for us pure quarkists


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Oooooo you going all kill bill on us?? Maybe if you sell out of date quark everyone will think its rank then there is more for us pure quarkists


Never seen kill bill-did someone have a wonky eye and also liked quark, sounds a good film!

And how dare you come out with such a suggestion-out of date quark, NEVER! That is pure sacrilege.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Same colour hair, athletic build



mmmmm has H10dst hit on something?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Same colour hair, athletic build
> 
> View attachment 78011
> 
> 
> mmmmm has H10dst hit on something?


And you can see in her eye that she's thinking about quark! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Im hyper excited today!

Firstly I got my MP flavdrops and so have tried the toffee in my quark so far and its YUMMY! Also, tried their new choc coconut whey and thats also yummy so am one happy bunny! Will be trying choc coconut scrambled eggs in the next few days. 

Secondly, Im going to Red Hot Buffet tomorrow and I CANT WAIT!! Never been but its meant to be mega, all you can eat from about 300 dishes. Food heaven! The ultimate cheat meal!

Rest day today, and then legs first thing tomorrow but will get through that with all thoughts will being focused on Red Hot Buffet! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Also, forgot to post a top gym tip yesterday.......

If struggling doing leg press as your mates have stacked it too heavy and rather than just admitting that you just cant do that weight, instead, place your hands on your knees and push on your knees with all your force. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

BestBefore1989 said:


> Same colour hair, athletic build
> 
> View attachment 78011
> 
> 
> mmmmm has H10dst hit on something?


and it that MP strawberry flavoured drops in her hand?


----------



## Keeks

Power beasted legs today, so I can now enjoy my red hot buffet tonight guilt free!

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Jump squats 3 x 15

Abductors 3 x 25

Wide stance sldl's superset with normal stance sldl's 3 x 15 of each with 10kg dbs

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15

5 mins treadmill

:thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Power beasted legs today, so I can now enjoy my red hot buffet tonight guilt free!
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 30
> 
> Jump squats 3 x 15
> 
> Abductors 3 x 25
> 
> Wide stance sldl's superset with normal stance sldl's 3 x 15 of each with 10kg dbs
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15
> 
> 5 mins treadmill
> 
> :thumb:


Good work mrs  hope your legs are ok to keep walking back and forward to the Buffett??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good work mrs  hope your legs are ok to keep walking back and forward to the Buffett??


Doms today, but not sure if its from all the walking I did at the buffet, which was amazing!! Had about 3 days worth of calories in one sitting, was mega!

Also nipped into my local supp shop yesterday to pick up some supplies and met Mark Felix who was there for a guest appearance thing. He is HUGE, made me look like a right little midget, (usually I just look like a midget) and his arms are mahoooosive!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Doms today, but not sure if its from all the walking I did at the buffet, which was amazing!! Had about 3 days worth of calories in one sitting, was mega!
> 
> Also nipped into my local supp shop yesterday to pick up some supplies and met Mark Felix who was there for a guest appearance thing. He is HUGE, made me look like a right little midget, (usually I just look like a midget) and his arms are mahoooosive!!
> 
> View attachment 78298


Haha now that is a cool pic!!! And you just popped in and mark was there doing a guest appearance?? Mint!!! How tall is he? Mega tall or are you just tiny??

Time to starve for about 3 days now?

Had a wicked session this morning managed 140kg Deads for two reps!! Well chuffed with me self


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Doms today, but not sure if its from all the walking I did at the buffet, which was amazing!! Had about 3 days worth of calories in one sitting, was mega!
> 
> Also nipped into my local supp shop yesterday to pick up some supplies and met Mark Felix who was there for a guest appearance thing. He is HUGE, made me look like a right little midget, (usually I just look like a midget) and his arms are mahoooosive!!
> 
> View attachment 78298


Mark Felix is one strong guy as well as big... was watching him on WSM re-runs not that long ago and I think many of the guys on here would be dwarfed by him too :lol:

DOMS are good - am suffering abd myself today. Over-did my last lower body session, and same day did a load of physical work outside and am hobbling badly... not sure there's a single muscle lower than my chest that isn't complaining about moving, lol.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Haha now that is a cool pic!!! And you just popped in and mark was there doing a guest appearance?? Mint!!! How tall is he? Mega tall or are you just tiny??
> 
> Time to starve for about 3 days now?
> 
> Had a wicked session this morning managed 140kg Deads for two reps!! Well chuffed with me self


Well done you!! :clap: Now go and make your chocolate scrambled eggs if you havent had them already!

I knew he was at the shop yesterday, think he'd been booked for a while. He is huge though, think he's 6'4 and Im 5'2 so bit of a difference there, I feel so small next to him! Was great to meet him though and still cant believe the size of his arms!



Dtlv74 said:


> Mark Felix is one strong guy as well as big... was watching him on WSM re-runs not that long ago and I think many of the guys on here would be dwarfed by him too :lol:
> 
> DOMS are good - am suffering abd myself today. Over-did my last lower body session, and same day did a load of physical work outside and am hobbling badly... not sure there's a single muscle lower than my chest that isn't complaining about moving, lol.


Yeah there were other guys in the shop at the same time and he just dwarfed everyone.

Ha ha, Im not the only one suffering then!?


----------



## H10dst

Chocolate eggs are tomorrow morning. Can't believe you just happened to pop in and see mark Felix. Lucky or what.

Did you enjoy your Buffett last night? I've just treated myself to a foot long chicken teriyaki subway.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Chocolate eggs are tomorrow morning. Can't believe you just happened to pop in and see mark Felix. Lucky or what.
> 
> Did you enjoy your Buffett last night? I've just treated myself to a foot long chicken teriyaki subway.


Buffet was mega, ate waaaaaay too much but was worth the over-eat as I well enjoyed it. Hope ya sub was good, and how did you like your eggs??

Its a great shop as they have people in regular for guest appearances, q&a's, Bobby Khan was in a few months ago and it was good to get some feedback of someone like him. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

So yesterday was upper body circuits and abs.

Upper body circuits, 1st set 20 reps, then 2 x 15 reps

Machine chest press

Seated row

Machine shoulder press

Side lat raises

Db curls

Tricep rope pulldown

Abs - same as usual

Today was 20mins HIIT on Xtrainer and tomorrow............Torture Tuesday :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Have you had a go with the MP drops in Quark yet? How many drops are you using for a 250g tub?


----------



## H10dst

Chocolate scrambled eggs.

Tried it.

Quite liked it. Taste kind of strange? If you think of chocolate it taste like chocolate if you think of eggs it taste of eggs? Strange thing to have, but must admit it wasn't as bad as I thought.

Oh and it looks like dog food when you serve it!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chocolate scrambled eggs just sounds wrong to me


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have you had a go with the MP drops in Quark yet? How many drops are you using for a 250g tub?


Oh Im loving the toffee and banana ones, and cos Ive enjoyed them so much, I havent tried choc or vanilla yet but will try one of them tonight. I think Ive put about 5-6 drops in about half a tub. Very impressed with them though! :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Chocolate scrambled eggs.
> 
> Tried it.
> 
> Quite liked it. Taste kind of strange? If you think of chocolate it taste like chocolate if you think of eggs it taste of eggs? Strange thing to have, but must admit it wasn't as bad as I thought.
> 
> Oh and it looks like dog food when you serve it!!!


See, they're nice arent they?! I've just had chocolate coconut scrambled eggs for my tea and love them! The protein powders pretty pale so they just like normal scrambled eggs with a slight greyish colour, but very tasty! 



BestBefore1989 said:


> Chocolate scrambled eggs just sounds wrong to me


Try them, they sound so much wose than they are, but they make a great change to normal scrambled eggs, and taste a bit like crumbled cake. Give them a go!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I got some of that MP chocolate coconut - dont like it :sad:


----------



## H10dst

I think you should write a recipe book!!!! All your crazy ideas and a few of your crazy quotes and tales,maybe some pics? And it will sell!!

if you actually do this then we will have to sort some sort of deal?? :beer:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I got some of that MP chocolate coconut - dont like it :sad:


I quite like it. Wouldnt say its like choc coconut, but I do like it, makes a nice change. Fancy the choc nut too so might get that next time. Which other flavours have you had?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I think you should write a recipe book!!!! All your crazy ideas and a few of your crazy quotes and tales,maybe some pics? And it will sell!!
> 
> if you actually do this then we will have to sort some sort of deal?? :beer:


Ha ha, that would be ace. I might do that one day! And as for the deal, hows about I give you a signed copy for free? :tongue:

I've also got that quark song as my ring tone and still laugh every time my phone rings. Im just a quark junky in every possible way!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, that would be ace. I might do that one day! And as for the deal, hows about I give you a signed copy for free? :tongue:
> 
> I've also got that quark song as my ring tone and still laugh every time my phone rings. Im just a quark junky in every possible way!


Thats not really a deal :confused1:

How about this for the title

Cheeky Keeks Quark Diet For Cracking Glutes.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thats not really a deal :confused1:
> 
> How about this for the title
> 
> Cheeky Keeks Quark Diet For Cracking Glutes.


Hey it would be a free book, so thats better than a half price deal!?

And although I like that title, I know you'd swoop in for more of a deal if I used that title! Im wise to you're plan! :smartass:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Hey it would be a free book, so thats better than a half price deal!?
> 
> And although I like that title, I know you'd swoop in for more of a deal if I used that title! Im wise to you're plan! :smartass:


Clever and good looking. 

I will let you sell a few thousand copys first, then we can sort out a deal dont want to put my name to a failure. some people may NOT actually like quark:blink:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Clever and good looking.
> 
> I will let you sell a few thousand copys first, then we can sort out a deal dont want to put my name to a failure. some people may NOT actually like quark:blink:


Why thank you, but now it seems you're trying a different tactic, to butter me up so you can get in on my book action! Wont work you know!

And failure!? mg: NO way man, no way. Its about quark, who wouldnt like it, and I would have some way to make it better so they would like it if they didnt like it!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Why thank you, but now it seems you're trying a different tactic, to butter me up so you can get in on my book action! Wont work you know!
> 
> And failure!? mg: NO way man, no way. Its about quark, who wouldnt like it, and I would have some way to make it better so they would like it if they didnt like it!


Bugger.

I don't think you can force people to eat quark!!! There must be some sort of law against that?


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, that would be ace. I might do that one day! And as for the deal, hows about I give you a signed copy for free? :tongue:
> 
> I've also got that quark song as my ring tone and still laugh every time my phone rings. Im just a quark junky in every possible way![/quote
> 
> Glad you are still enjoying it keeks,you should have paid me for it in reps though! :lol: :whistling:


----------



## H10dst

biglbs said:


> Doubt you will get them mate, Ive just gave Keeks a wicked idea for making some £££ and she has just binned me off?!?!?


----------



## biglbs

I rushed that spelling!!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Bugger.
> 
> I don't think you can force people to eat quark!!! There must be some sort of law against that?


There should be a law that makes people have to eat it! 



biglbs said:


> Voila! But also should neg you too cos its well frustrating when its stuck in my head over and over again, making me laugh like a complete nutter! And the worse thing is that other folk cant see the funny side of it!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> You are a complete nutter though.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You can have reps, and a free signed copy of my book and seeing as you're pushing it that much, I'll throw in a tub of quark too. You're honoured cos I dont give away my quark that easily!!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> There should be a law that makes people have to eat it!
> 
> Thanks keeks and check yours it has shot into repyquarkyness land==returned x


----------



## H10dst

biglbs said:


> I rushed that spelling!!! :lol:


That's what the edit button is for!! Lol


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Maybe!


----------



## biglbs

H10dst said:


> That's what the edit button is for!! Lol


I did it before i posted the spelling!!!post dude!! :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

biglbs said:


> I did it before i posted the spelling!!!post dude!! :thumbup1:


Eh?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> :thumb: Cheers!
> 
> Now for the neg cos Ive got 'Up down, strange charm, top bottom, if you don't know what a quark is, it don't matter, you still got em!' going round in my head and it wont stop!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday and it never gets any better!

Lying hamstring curls, working up the stack then 10 reps holding every 5th, lower weight by one and 10 reps holding every 5th, lower weight again and 15reps holding every 5th, superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Speed squats 3 x 30

Weighted ankle kick backs leaning over a bench 3 x 25 each leg

Cable glute kick backs leant over a bench 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th

5 mins treadmill

Left eye is getting worse and today is very blurred so rang the opticians and doctors and need to go in to see a doctor tomorrow and stop the oxytetracycline for the moment. So we'll see what that brings (no pun intended).

Also, going to have a break from weights next week as just feeling every so slightly tired and a little bit achy. I last had a break before xmas so am due one, and it does give me a boost when I have a week off, although I don't like it. Just going to do a few cardio sessions though throughout the week. I then see my PT next weekend so will be raring to go again after my week off.

:thumb:


----------



## MissBC

sorry to hear about your eye... i havent read back to far but whats wrong with it?

I think its definately a good idea to have some time off... so many put this off but i think your will ALWAYS grow better and live better if you have a break every now and again.... so important for your body to have some proper rest 

Always gives you so much motivation to get back into the gym too


----------



## Keeks

MissBC said:


> sorry to hear about your eye... i havent read back to far but whats wrong with it?
> 
> I think its definately a good idea to have some time off... so many put this off but i think your will ALWAYS grow better and live better if you have a break every now and again.... so important for your body to have some proper rest
> 
> Always gives you so much motivation to get back into the gym too


I started some antibiotics (oxytetracycline) last week and have noticed that the vision in my left eye has become really blurred. At first both my eyes seemed a bit funny, and thought it was just tiredness as I do get this at times but day by day, my left eye is getting much worse and today its been pretty bad. Dont know if it is the tablets or just a coincidence, so will see tomorrow.

Yeah I always notice a good difference when Ive had a break, I ususally aim to have a break every 3-4 months, and can definately feel the benefit from it. And always raring to go afterwards, like you said, it gives that boost of motivation!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> I quite like it. Wouldnt say its like choc coconut, but I do like it, makes a nice change. Fancy the choc nut too so might get that next time. Which other flavours have you had?


From MP

Vanilla

Banana

Chocolate

Strawberry

Cookies and cream

Toffee

Chocolate mint

Chocolate nut

I have the flavoured drops I have

Toffee

Chocolate

Vanilla

which I got to mix into my Quark as I make such a mess mixing in Whey powder LOL I always manage to slop it over the edge

so far I like the toffee best in Quark but I have yet to try the Vanilla. I must say that the drops dont taste as good as the pre flavoured whey


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> From MP
> 
> Vanilla
> 
> Banana
> 
> Chocolate
> 
> Strawberry
> 
> Cookies and cream
> 
> Toffee
> 
> Chocolate mint
> 
> Chocolate nut
> 
> I have the flavoured drops I have
> 
> Toffee
> 
> Chocolate
> 
> Vanilla
> 
> which I got to mix into my Quark as I make such a mess mixing in Whey powder LOL I always manage to slop it over the edge
> 
> so far I like the toffee best in Quark but I have yet to try the Vanilla. I must say that the drops dont taste as good as the pre flavoured whey


Might try the cookies & cream and chocolate nut next. I prefer these sort of flavours against the banana/strawberry etc.

Ive got the same drops and banana. I've just tried vanilla, and its nice, but my faves are toffee and banana. So its not just me that makes a mess with mixing powder into quark then. I do it bit by bit and it takes aggggggeeees, so drops are much easier and at the moment, Im borderline obssessed with banana & toffee so drops it is!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cookies and cream is nice if a bit sweet. I used to buy one tub/pack at a time and I can say that 5kg is overkill. I now keep at least 3 flavours on the go at any one time


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cookies and cream is nice if a bit sweet. I used to buy one tub/pack at a time and I can say that 5kg is overkill. I now keep at least 3 flavours on the go at any one time


I do that now, back up vanilla and chocolate, and then 2/3 others like cookies & cream etc. Prefer doing this as I can have a different flavour porridge in the morning, and by having different flavours on the go, helps me with my sweet cravings and I dont get bored. Still loving USN pistachio though, its awesome! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ive stopped using the USN pistachio to make Bake well Tart porridge in the morning as I prefer a banana mashed into 125g of Quark.

Less carbs, more protein and tastes Yummy. :thumb:

I do still mix it into quark as that tastes FAB but mainly I am just drinking it


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ive stopped using the USN pistachio to make Bake well Tart porridge in the morning as I prefer a banana mashed into 125g of Quark.
> 
> Less carbs, more protein and tastes Yummy. :thumb:
> 
> I do still mix it into quark as that tastes FAB but mainly I am just drinking it


Quark for brekkie, good good! And banana quark, even better! But my heart is with bakewell tart porridge, I cant get enough of it, absolutely love the stuff! Could eat it by the pan full! :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Quark for brekkie, good good! And banana quark, even better! But my heart is with bakewell tart porridge, I cant get enough of it, absolutely love the stuff! Could eat it by the pan full! :drool:


Do you eat it hot or cold?

I was eating it hot but was just thinking that it might also be nice cold


----------



## H10dst

Have you sorted your dodgy eye yet?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Do you eat it hot or cold?
> 
> I was eating it hot but was just thinking that it might also be nice cold


I like it hot, dont like it cold really. Im slightly funny with food and its got to be the perfect temp for me, not too hot but not cold, nicely warm.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Have you sorted your dodgy eye yet?


Dodgy eye still dodgy thanks, but have seen the doctor who has changed my tablets to erthromycin which do a similar thing but are different?? And need to go to the opticians quick sharp too as they have something which they can look properly into the eye with?! We'll see how things go but as yet, still blinking like a mad woman! :wink:


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders and back today, and was duck-butted again for part of it! 

Shoulders

Standing lat raises 8kg dbs 3 x 12

Arnie press 10kg dbs 3 x 12 superset with db press not fully extending arms 5kg dbs 3 x 15

Seated single arm lat raises 7.5kg db 3 x 10 dropset with 5kg dbs 3 x 15

Standing rear delt raises 8kg dbs 3 x 15

Back

3 x 20 duck-butted lat pull downs holding every 5th

3 x 30 hyperextensions on stability ball


----------



## Keeks

Chest, tri's, bi's and abs today and good n proper beasted myself! 

Chest

Incline db press 12.5kg dbs 3 x 12

Incline flies 8kg dbs 3 x 12

Bi's

Seated db curl with vertical paws 8kg dbs 3 x 12

EZ bar curls 3 x 15 with 10kg

Cable curls 3 x 12 normal grip superset with 3 x 12 reverse grip

Tri's

Machine dips 3 x 12

Tate press 5kg dbs 3 x 15

Bar pull downs 3 x 12 reverse grip superset with 3 x 12 normal grip

Abs - same as usual

:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Youll sleep well tonight after that beasting


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Youll sleep well tonight after that beasting


I sure will! I think my body knows its in for a rest next week and its slowly winding down now.


----------



## BestBefore1989

A weeks rest sounds good to me, but instead of the odd cardio session I'd be tempted to go for the odd very long radox bath with a good book and some mellow background music, Katie Melua or Barbra Streisand or the like.

LOL soft old git that I am


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> A weeks rest sounds good to me, but instead of the odd cardio session I'd be tempted to go for the odd very long radox bath with a good book and some mellow background music, Katie Melua or Barbra Streisand or the like.
> 
> LOL soft old git that I am


Im sort of looking forward to a break, just to give me that little boost whne I get back to the gym, and might have a slight change to my training too as I see my PT next weekend, so I'll be raring to go with loads of energy! I will however, be having a few long hot soaks, but will be after my cardio sessions!


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: Hyper excited today, firstly cos its FRIDAY!! Secondly, its pancake day! And thirdly, is the 23rd of the month, which means its exactly 6 months today date wise till show time!! :bounce:

Also, its supermarket day which means quark, here I come!!


----------



## RACK

the erthromycin can sometimes cause an upset tummy keeks, so if you get one don't worry too much it's just those doing their job


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :bounce: Hyper excited today, firstly cos its FRIDAY!! Secondly, its pancake day! And thirdly, is the 23rd of the month, which means its exactly 6 months today date wise till show time!! :bounce:
> 
> Also, its supermarket day which means quark, here I come!!


There is no quark left I've brought it all. What mental pancakes you having today?


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> the erthromycin can sometimes cause an upset tummy keeks, so if you get one don't worry too much it's just those doing their job


Cheers Rack. If its not one side effect, its something else, but after being off those other tablets for a few days now, my eyes feeling a tad less blurred so alls good in that department!



H10dst said:


> There is no quark left I've brought it all. What mental pancakes you having today?


Oh no you didn't! :tongue: (said Jerry Springer stylee) Got some quark, but always have lots in stock anyway so could go two shops without getting any and be ok, but then it would be definate panic stations! I even have to do the whole stock rotation thing when I do my shop every time!

Mental pancakes today are part cookies & cream, part choc coconut, they're delish!


----------



## Keeks

Just made myself a little Friday night treat and it was amazing! Mini lemon cheesecake!



Made with, yes, you guessed it.......Quark!!

The bottom is oat cakes made into crumbs, with a tiny bit of low fat spread melted just to mix with the crumbs. Then the topping is quark, a few drops of vanilla mp drops, tiny little bit of lemon flavouring, and little bit of sweetner. :drool: Heaven in a little tupperware tub!


----------



## H10dst

Looks nice, that'll be a good addition to the book!'


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Looks nice, that'll be a good addition to the book!'


It was awesome! When I made it, I thought the same thing, this is definately one for the book! See, you're getting a sneaky peak at the contents before its even on the shelf! 

Hows you?


----------



## H10dst

All good thanks, not really done much this week to be honest few decent squat's and Deads, still stuck at 100kg on bench. Getting ready to start my sd cycle, hope it goes better than pmag. What you doing in your week off?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> All good thanks, not really done much this week to be honest few decent squat's and Deads, still stuck at 100kg on bench. Getting ready to start my sd cycle, hope it goes better than pmag. What you doing in your week off?


Bench might go up when you start sd? When you starting it?

Going to still do a few cardio sessions, got a few things around the house to do, and sorting things out for my mates hen do. 6 weeks today and its off to Magaluf for a long weekend. Im chief bridesmaid so Im sorting everything out, and its very exciting!!!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

That's going to be a messy holiday then!!! It will ruin all your training?!? Starting sd in about 4/5 week I think, better bloody do something!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That's going to be a messy holiday then!!! It will ruin all your training?!? Starting sd in about 4/5 week I think, better bloody do something!!


Ha ha, wont be messy at all! :innocent: Just not looking forward to 4 days with NO QUARK!!!! ARGH! Im not a big drinker really so wont be drinking loads, going to be the sensible one, well, going to try anyway!

You keeping protein intake up? Might make all the difference this time if diets spot on before starting cycle!?


----------



## H10dst

Not monitored anything this past couple of weeks just been having a breather! Defo going to sort my **** out before I start. Going to get some BBW premium mass aswell to help with calories


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not monitored anything this past couple of weeks just been having a breather! Defo going to sort my **** out before I start. Going to get some BBW premium mass aswell to help with calories


Good good! Hope it works better for you anyway than the pmag! 

Like you're new avi!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good good! Hope it works better for you anyway than the pmag!
> 
> Like you're new avi!! :thumb:


Cheers!!


----------



## supercell

Great read Keeks and keep up the good work. Its a great sport to be invloved in and I think the bikini class is a fantastic way for girls to come into the sport and know what it feels like to train, diet and compete against like minded people.

I attended the very first bikini competition in the UK and from that moment on I knew it would be an incredibly popular class and a great opportunity for girls to compete at a National and International level.

Best of luck with your comp later on in the year.

J


----------



## Keeks

supercell said:


> Great read Keeks and keep up the good work. Its a great sport to be invloved in and I think the bikini class is a fantastic way for girls to come into the sport and know what it feels like to train, diet and compete against like minded people.
> 
> I attended the very first bikini competition in the UK and from that moment on I knew it would be an incredibly popular class and a great opportunity for girls to compete at a National and International level.
> 
> Best of luck with your comp later on in the year.
> 
> J


Hello, welcome and thank you! 

Totally agree with you, firstly it being a great sport to be part of, and I enjoy the whole process of it, even the comp diet in a funny way, as I know its well worth it when the abs come out! :thumb:

Also, like you said, its a great way to get girls into the sport, as its maybe more attainable. I can see this year its going to be huge, and think the regional shows will have pretty big classes, and very tough competition, all good and cant wait to be a part of it!

I did also want to show with my journal that bikini girls do work HARD at the gym, as I believe when the bikini class was introduced, there was the suggestion from some that it was just an opportunity for girls to wiggle their a** on stage, more like a model thing, and with girls who didnt really know what a gym was! Well that is far from the truth, we give it everything in order to get up on stage, we might do some things differently, but we still work hard!


----------



## Keeks

Cracking day today, summers on its way, well, all 17 days of it!

Always get a boost when its a nice day and a great way to start the day is beasting legs! But they're done now so can enjoy the rest of the day now!

Warm through leg extensions

Walking Lunges 3 x 30

Abductors 3 x 25

Wide stance stiff leg deads with 10kg dbs 3 x 20 superset with leg press, feet high and wide 3 x 20

Leg curls on stability ball 3 x 20

WIde stance smith machine squats 3 x 15

5 mins treadmill


----------



## Suprakill4

Lucky you!!! Im sat in work in a red hot office stupidly with a hoodie on and cant take it off as only have a vest on underneath 

Glad to see your training is still going well.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Lucky you!!! Im sat in work in a red hot office stupidly with a hoodie on and cant take it off as only have a vest on underneath
> 
> Glad to see your training is still going well.


Oh no! Just whip the hoodie off, we only get 17 nice days of sun in this country so Im sure people will understand! 

Yep, trainings all good at the moment thanks, possibly one more change before diet kicks in, then it all guns blazing when the comp prep starts!


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Oh no! Just whip the hoodie off, we only get 17 nice days of sun in this country so Im sure people will understand!
> 
> Yep, trainings all good at the moment thanks, possibly one more change before diet kicks in, then it all guns blazing when the comp prep starts!


Ive asked management and its a no no unfortunately.

Excellent cant wait to see you stage ready!


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Ive asked management and its a no no unfortunately.
> 
> Excellent cant wait to see you stage ready!


Eek, Im guessing its a no to scissors to the sleeves!?

I cant wait for it this year, feel like Ive made some good progress since last years show, I needed to and I hope (and think) that I should come to the stage in a lot better overall condition and shape. 6 months and we'll see.......


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Eek, Im guessing its a no to scissors to the sleeves!?
> 
> I cant wait for it this year, feel like Ive made some good progress since last years show, I needed to and I hope (and think) that I should come to the stage in a lot better overall condition and shape. 6 months and we'll see.......


Haha no its a brand new hoodie i only got it today lol. got a big fan now 

I dont see why not, you are working hard and know what needs to be done. Have you put any updated pics on lately?


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha no its a brand new hoodie i only got it today lol. got a big fan now
> 
> I dont see why not, you are working hard and know what needs to be done. Have you put any updated pics on lately?


Hope the fan worked for you, better than scissors anyway! 

Havent put any pics on recently, tbh Im staying away from cameras/mirrors at the mo. Regular pics can help some people, but im just at that stage where Im steering clear, just cos Im not used to being that bit bigger. I know it needs to be done, and feel a bit bettter than I did, but its still a slight head fooook. Pics will start as soon as diet kicks in, in 11 weeks, 15 weeks out from the show. Then there'll be loads of pics!


----------



## Keeks

Well, the sun never fails to bring out the crazies! People in proper winter coats, people driving at 30 mph on roads with national speed limit, and the most random site today........a man walking through the town centre with a mannequins head!!

Also, my eyes loads better! Phew!! And am going to start new tablets tonight so hope theses ones are ok!


----------



## BestBefore1989

glad your feeling better x


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> glad your feeling better x


Thank you! Its nice to be able to drive safely now! And im not winking and pulling funny faces anymore either! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

winking and pulling funny faces, so thats the true reason why youve been staying away from cameras/mirrors


----------



## Keeks

Ha ha, Ive been sussed! :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Glad your eye is back to normal and your not a winking looney. Just a looney.

Think I might go for the old chocy scrambled eggs tomorrow before gym got to try them again see if they taste any different.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Glad your eye is back to normal and your not a winking looney. Just a looney.
> 
> Think I might go for the old chocy scrambled eggs tomorrow before gym got to try them again see if they taste any different.


Ha ha, yep, back to being just a looney, dont think they do antibiotics to treat that!

Yay, another convert to flavoured scrambled eggs! :thumb: See, they sound yuk, but they're fab! I dont have bread much, maybe once a week if that, but if I do, I like peanut or almond butter on brown toast with flavoured scrambled eggs, its ace! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yep, back to being just a looney, dont think they do antibiotics to treat that!
> 
> Yay, another convert to flavoured scrambled eggs! :thumb: See, they sound yuk, but they're fab! I dont have bread much, maybe once a week if that, but if I do, I like peanut or almond butter on brown toast with flavoured scrambled eggs, its ace! :thumb:


Peanut butter AND scramble eggs on toast?? now thats a bit much? Remind me never to have breakfast at yours!!!


----------



## Keeks

They compliment each other, yum yum! And only one thing for breakfast at my house......bakewell tart porridge, every day, apart from the odd weekend day when its oats and bakewell tart protein in the blender.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> They compliment each other, yum yum! And only one thing for breakfast at my house......bakewell tart porridge, every day, apart from the odd weekend day when its oats and bakewell tart protein in the blender.


How you getting on with the MP drops anyway??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> How you getting on with the MP drops anyway??


MP drops to quark are like sliced to bread, AMAZING!! The toffee and banana ones are my faves. Its such a hard decision to make now, so goooooood! And so much easier than mixing protein powder in with it, no mess! A god send from above.....well from MP.


----------



## Outtapped

Keeks said:


> MP drops to quark are like sliced to bread, AMAZING!! The toffee and banana ones are my faves. Its such a hard decision to make now, so goooooood! And so much easier than mixing protein powder in with it, no mess! A god send from above.....well from MP.


They are on offer at the moment too!


----------



## Keeks

WhySoSerious said:


> They are on offer at the moment too!


I bought them at half price, and as they were half price, I ended up getting 4 bottles instead of just the two. The banana one reminds me of the Ski yoghurts I used to have as a kid, I loved them and could never find nice banana yoghurts since them, but now I've found these drops and am v v happy!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just wanted to show you my Bakewell tart Protein cakes I just made.



I used Heather Scolfield's recipe which Fitrut shared in her Rutas Journal thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161662-rutas-journal-d-48.html#post2986035


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just wanted to show you my Bakewell tart Protein cakes I just made.
> 
> View attachment 79063
> View attachment 79065
> 
> 
> I used Heather Scolfield's recipe which Fitrut shared in her Rutas Journal thread
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161662-rutas-journal-d-48.html#post2986035


I saw this recipe last night in Rutas journal and am going to give these a go this week. They look awesome! Do they taste as good? Hope so! I wasnt sure which flavour protein to use.


----------



## Keeks

So last weights session before my week off so I did shoulders and abs.

Shoulders

Standing side lat raises 7.5kg dbs 4 x 15

Heavy lat raises 15kg dbs 3 x 15

DB Shoulder press with paws the other way 10kg dbs 3 x 15 drop set with 5kg dbs 3 x 15

Rear delt raises on a bench with paws horizontal 5kg dbs 3 x 15

Abs same as usual


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> I saw this recipe last night in Rutas journal and am going to give these a go this week. They look awesome! Do they taste as good? Hope so! I wasnt sure which flavour protein to use.


Yes they taste good they are not light like a cake normally is, they are more like a brownie but they taste good


----------



## Keeks

20mins HIIT on X Trainer today and have totally forgotten what its like doing cardio when its hot, and I forgot my socks for the gym so just had to wear my trainers and as my gym bag had been in the boot of my car all day, my water was warm, urgh!! But still love a bit of sun!!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> 20mins HIIT on X Trainer today and have totally forgotten what its like doing cardio when its hot, and I forgot my socks for the gym so just had to wear my trainers and as my gym bag had been in the boot of my car all day, my water was warm, urgh!! But still love a bit of sun!!! :thumb:


Mmmm bet they smelt nice after!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Mmmm bet they smelt nice after!!


Sprayed them and my feet first with loads of foot spary and deodorant, but they just feel funny, didnt like at all! So going to pack an emergency pair of socks in my gym bag to avoid future catastrophes!


----------



## H10dst

Feels all weird having your naked foot squeak around in a trainer dont it


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Feels all weird having your naked foot squeak around in a trainer dont it


Too weird! And the toes felt cooler cos of the mesh over the front of my trainers, much ick factor!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Too weird! And the toes felt cooler cos of the mesh over the front of my trainers, much ick factor!


Did you have a quick sniff after your session? Bet you did


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Did you have a quick sniff after your session? Bet you did


Ergh!! Im a girl and my feet dont smell!! :tongue: But still super sprayed my trainers again when I took them off.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ergh!! Im a girl and my feet dont smell!! :tongue: But still super sprayed my trainers again when I took them off.


Yeah righto. Bet you had a sniff of your feet though.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah righto. Bet you had a sniff of your feet though.


Yuk, definately not!


----------



## H10dst

Got a couple more book titles

Keeks and the chronicles of quark

Keek- just quark

101 things to cook with quark

Know your quark

I think the list is coming in nicely but obviously if you try and cut me out the deal again I will copyright every possible title and you will struggle to sell or even give away a single copy. Mmmwahhhhhhh


----------



## BestBefore1989

On your Quark, get set, Cook


----------



## Guest

I ordered some flavdrops yesterday, on your recommendation


----------



## H10dst

BestBefore1989 said:


> On your Quark, get set, Cook


Nice!!! I'll have that too


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Got a couple more book titles
> 
> Keeks and the chronicles of quark
> 
> Keek- just quark
> 
> 101 things to cook with quark
> 
> Know your quark
> 
> I think the list is coming in nicely but obviously if you try and cut me out the deal again I will copyright every possible title and you will struggle to sell or even give away a single copy. Mmmwahhhhhhh


So, not only are you putting me under tremendous pressure, have a very bad beard (and hair), a very very annoying tv programme, you are also very cunning! You'll make millions from me, take it all, set up your own quark empire and have me working as one of the factory girls putting the lids on the quark! Don't think so Mr!



BestBefore1989 said:


> On your Quark, get set, Cook


I like it!



H10dst said:


> Nice!!! I'll have that too


Cunning!!


----------



## Keeks

Leigh L said:


> I ordered some flavdrops yesterday, on your recommendation


Yay!! Hope you like them, which have you ordered? Im ordering some more tomorrow to complete my collection!


----------



## Keeks

Another 20 mins HIIT session today on X Trainer, and I had socks today :thumb: , but still had warm water :thumbdown:

Im also super excited about tomorrow. I think I have another quark convert at work and tomorrow Im taking in all my flavdrops for a quark tasting session. My workmate has started slimming world and quark is sin free so I told her about my drops, and she's going to try them tomorrow and we are going to order some. Im going to get the apple and raspberry to complete my collection! And yay for another convert! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Yay!! A super fab day for quark! Not only have I got one more quark convert, I got two! After our quark tasting session at work today, two work colleagues are now onto the quark bandwagon, and they also ordered some flavdrops for them. One even nipped out at lunch and bought a few tubs! Quark people.......if you're listening, TWO MORE CONVERTS!!! :thumb:

Also......... heres my tea, quark quiche and it was ACE!!

I made it with two large spoonfuls of quark, 3 egg white, chopped red onion, spinach and two chopped cherry tomatoes, very happy and a definate new favourite of mine!

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer again tonight, with socks and warm water.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yay!! A super fab day for quark! Not only have I got one more quark convert, I got two! After our quark tasting session at work today, two work colleagues are now onto the quark bandwagon, and they also ordered some flavdrops for them. One even nipped out at lunch and bought a few tubs! Quark people.......if you're listening, TWO MORE CONVERTS!!! :thumb:
> 
> Also.........
> View attachment 79555
> heres my tea, quark quiche and it was ACE!!
> 
> I made it with two large spoonfuls of quark, 3 egg white, chopped red onion, spinach and two chopped cherry tomatoes, very happy and a definate new favourite of mine!
> 
> 20 mins HIIT on XTrainer again tonight, with socks and warm water.


Why don't you freeze your water the night before and let it naturally defrost, that way it might be cold when you want it?

I've not been gym all week, feel proper miserable and have eaten hardly anything since Monday. Rubbish


----------



## RACK

Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks!!!! Do you work for makers of quark and flavour drops 

Glad to see all is well


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Why don't you freeze your water the night before and let it naturally defrost, that way it might be cold when you want it?
> 
> I've not been gym all week, feel proper miserable and have eaten hardly anything since Monday. Rubbish


Oh no! Whats up with you fella?? Is it all the planning of building up a quark empire on my millions? 

I would send a big smiley hug but they don't do a hug one so instead, :cowboy: have a chap in a hat!

Cheers for the water idea, but after chekcing the weather forecast today, dont think I'll be needing it next week as I think it gettings cold again! :thumbdown:


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks!!!! Do you work for makers of quark and flavour drops
> 
> Glad to see all is well


Ha ha, believe it or not, you're not the first to ask that and I can't see why folk think that!? :tongue:

All's good thanks! Same to you! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So, I like bread and butter pudding, and I sort of like quark, so...............after last nights quiche, I thought Im going to make quark bread and butter pudding and it was AWESOME!!



Made with 3 egg whites, 2 dollops of quark, and a few vanilla and toffee flavdrops all mixed up and poured over one mini slice of brown bread torn up in the bowl. Yum yum!! :thumb:

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer today, and full on rest day tomorrow.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh no! Whats up with you fella?? Is it all the planning of building up a quark empire on my millions?
> 
> I would send a big smiley hug but they don't do a hug one so instead, :cowboy: have a chap in a hat!
> 
> Cheers for the water idea, but after chekcing the weather forecast today, dont think I'll be needing it next week as I think it gettings cold again! :thumbdown:


Just felt poo all week, had zero appetite and no motivation. Not even thought about the quark empire!!! Thanks for the chap in the hat x

Had a friend kick me up the backside today and it gave me a bit of motivation to train. Went gym today and started push pull legs again, felt good but forgot how much hard work it was!!!

I've seen the weather and I am swapping my water for tea 

Dave


----------



## H10dst

Hate bread and butter pudding, slimy stuff. Not going in my book.

Going to give the quiche a whirl this weekend though.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So, I like bread and butter pudding, and I sort of like quark, so...............after last nights quiche, I thought Im going to make quark bread and butter pudding and it was AWESOME!!
> 
> View attachment 79745
> 
> 
> Made with 3 egg whites, 2 dollops of quark, and a few vanilla and toffee flavdrops all mixed up and poured over one mini slice of brown bread torn up in the bowl. Yum yum!! :thumb:
> 
> 15 mins HIIT on XTrainer today, and full on rest day tomorrow.


OMG I LOVE bread and butter pudding, not had it for AGES


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Just felt poo all week, had zero appetite and no motivation. Not even thought about the quark empire!!! Thanks for the chap in the hat x
> 
> Had a friend kick me up the backside today and it gave me a bit of motivation to train. Went gym today and started push pull legs again, felt good but forgot how much hard work it was!!!
> 
> I've seen the weather and I am swapping my water for tea
> 
> Dave


Oh heck, well heres :angry: to go along with your kick up the a**. Might give you a bit more motivation. What do you thinks caused that?



H10dst said:


> Hate bread and butter pudding, slimy stuff. Not going in my book.
> 
> Going to give the quiche a whirl this weekend though.


Your book???? Well its going in my book. And tomorrow Im going to try it with no bread so its a bit like a warm custard style thing :drool: Defo give the quiche a go, its ace!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> OMG I LOVE bread and butter pudding, not had it for AGES


Its one of my faves, and this way, its quite healthy too so all good! Its worth giving it a go and next time I make it, its gonna be bakewell tart bread & butter pudding!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, well heres :angry: to go along with your kick up the a**. Might give you a bit more motivation. What do you thinks caused that?
> 
> Your book???? Well its going in my book. And tomorrow Im going to try it with no bread so its a bit like a warm custard style thing :drool: Defo give the quiche a go, its ace!


No idea just been really down,fed up and tired. Feel bit better today though

Yeah I've decided I am going to write the book and take all the profit. Think I'll ghost write it and pretend to be you so it sells better 

Don't like custard things, remind me of vomit. Quiche looks nice, going to add some chicken to mine and make it bigger.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No idea just been really down,fed up and tired. Feel bit better today though
> 
> Yeah I've decided I am going to write the book and take all the profit. Think I'll ghost write it and pretend to be you so it sells better
> 
> Don't like custard things, remind me of vomit. Quiche looks nice, going to add some chicken to mine and make it bigger.


Oh dear, thats rubbish! Hope ya feeling tip top again soon! And heres another chap in hat just to make sure :cowboy:

mg: Right, enough of being nice, you're going to take all my profits!? Dont think so matey! I'll have to speed up my writing and get mine on the shelfs before yours, then its off to build my quark empire. Send my your cv if your interested in being a factory boy and putting lids on the tubs. 

I like custardy things, egg custard is another of my faves so am hoping tomorrows effort will result in a protien filled egg custard tpye thing to satisfy my sweet tooth!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh dear, thats rubbish! Hope ya feeling tip top again soon! And heres another chap in hat just to make sure :cowboy:
> 
> mg: Right, enough of being nice, you're going to take all my profits!? Dont think so matey! I'll have to speed up my writing and get mine on the shelfs before yours, then its off to build my quark empire. Send my your cv if your interested in being a factory boy and putting lids on the tubs.
> 
> I like custardy things, egg custard is another of my faves so am hoping tomorrows effort will result in a protien filled egg custard tpye thing to satisfy my sweet tooth!


Thanks feel better already after tonight's session.

Haha see your not that clever after all, my plan to make you hurry up is working plus I've already put copywrite on the next 100 books containing quark!!

Putting lids on?? Think I am more than qualified to do that and I don't mind mucking in on my own business venture.

HATE egg custard and custard doughnuts  ?


----------



## eezy1

hey  how are the (ahem) glutes coming along??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thanks feel better already after tonight's session.
> 
> Haha see your not that clever after all, my plan to make you hurry up is working plus I've already put copywrite on the next 100 books containing quark!!
> 
> Putting lids on?? Think I am more than qualified to do that and I don't mind mucking in on my own business venture.
> 
> *HATE egg custard and custard doughnuts*  ?


 mg: After this bombshell, I dont think we can be friends anymore! Custard doughnuts are heaven.........and now I'm gettting those dreaded cravings..........Krispy Kremes! ARGH!!!! I want doughnuts! Cheers for that!

Looks like Im calling the book something totally different then, '101 things to know about the making of scrummy food with one main ingredient!' Or just something with Keeks in the title cos I think a lot of people relate keeks to quark now.

Few more sessions and you'll be raring to go again!


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> hey  how are the (ahem) glutes coming along??


Ok I think, but having a rest week this week and then seeing my PT on Saturday so we'll see then how things are changing. Well at least I hope they are changing! Missing weights though, cant believe how much tbh! :sad: Roll on next week and might have a few changes to my training so should be raring to go on Monday.

Hows you?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: After this bombshell, I dont think we can be friends anymore! Custard doughnuts are heaven.........and now I'm gettting those dreaded cravings..........Krispy Kremes! ARGH!!!! I want doughnuts! Cheers for that!
> 
> Looks like Im calling the book something totally different then, '101 things to know about the making of scrummy food with one main ingredient!' Or just something with Keeks in the title cos I think a lot of people relate keeks to quark now.
> 
> Few more sessions and you'll be raring to go again!


Well I am sorry but I can't bring myself to eat custard, not even for you.

I've also got copyright on Keeks too sorry. And cheeks and anything else connected.

Yeah think I just needed a break from everything. Should be back now.


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Ok I think, but having a rest week this week and then seeing my PT on Saturday so we'll see then how things are changing. Well at least I hope they are changing! Missing weights though, cant believe how much tbh! :sad: Roll on next week and might have a few changes to my training so should be raring to go on Monday.
> 
> Hows you?


well i caught some flu bug thats been doing the rounds and was out of action for nearly 2 weeks! literally felt like i was at deaths door, didnt eat for 4/5 days and lost half a stone :sad: i know what your saying about missing the workouts

been back at it for around a week now and its been a bit of a struggle but feels like am back where i belong


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well I am sorry but I can't bring myself to eat custard, not even for you.
> 
> I've also got copyright on Keeks too sorry. And cheeks and anything else connected.
> 
> Yeah think I just needed a break from everything. Should be back now.


Ok, guess you did try chocolate scrambled eggs so its ok.

You cant copyright keeks, or cheeks. It'll have to be a picture of my cracking glutes then as the front cover, cos there ain't no way you're copyrighting them! :tongue:

A breaks good every now and again. Im feeling a bit beter from a rest but am seriously missing weights and cant wait to get back to it next week.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ok, guess you did try chocolate scrambled eggs so its ok.
> 
> You cant copyright keeks, or cheeks. It'll have to be a picture of my cracking glutes then as the front cover, cos there ain't no way you're copyrighting them! :tongue:
> 
> A breaks good every now and again. Im feeling a bit beter from a rest but am seriously missing weights and cant wait to get back to it next week.


You've got me there, can't copyright them. Let's get back to being equal partners? Don't like having a break but must admit I think I was exhausted physically and mentally so maybe it's done me good?


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> well i caught some flu bug thats been doing the rounds and was out of action for nearly 2 weeks! literally felt like i was at deaths door, didnt eat for 4/5 days and lost half a stone :sad: i know what your saying about missing the workouts
> 
> been back at it for around a week now and its been a bit of a struggle but feels like am back where i belong


Oh no! Thats a bugggggger! Glad your back on it now though. Can defo take it out of you, but getting back into things can also do you good.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You've got me there, can't copyright them. Let's get back to being equal partners? Don't like having a break but must admit I think I was exhausted physically and mentally so maybe it's done me good?


Ha ha, nope, not copyrighting the glutes, even if they are work in progress. Hows about 60/40?

Think a breaks needed for both mental and physical reasons, always does good imo. First week backs always hard though, but a challenge is also good, makes you push yourself that little bit more to.


----------



## H10dst

Ok for me, you sure your ok with 40%? You must be, silly me you offered it. I am fine with 60%. Deal is done.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ok for me, you sure your ok with 40%? You must be, silly me you offered it. I am fine with 60%. Deal is done.


 :nono: 60% for me! And another part of the deal Noel is to get rid of that ridiculous beard!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :nono: 60% for me! And another part of the deal Noel is to get rid of that ridiculous beard!!


You drive a hard bargain. This had better make me one rich mo fo!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You drive a hard bargain. This had better make me one rich mo fo!!


Have you not seen how many converts Ive converted recently? Quark is the future! We are gonna be rolling in it, and I dont mean quark!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Have you not seen how many converts Ive converted recently? Quark is the future! We are gonna be rolling in it, and I dont mean quark!


Now that would just be wrong?

Unless it was flavoured with mp drops !!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Now that would just be wrong?
> 
> Unless it was flavoured with mp drops !!


Wrong and a complete waste of quark!

Just cooking my quark pudding and it smells delish, its the bread & butter pudding from last night but with no bread, bit like blubber so we'll call it quark blubber pudding.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Wrong and a complete waste of quark!
> 
> Just cooking my quark pudding and it smells delish, its the bread & butter pudding from last night but with no bread, bit like blubber so we'll call it quark blubber pudding.


Sounds vile. Enjoy


----------



## Keeks

Getting very nervous now about seeing my PT tomorrow. Its that head fooook that comes along every now and again. Im excited and nervous at the same time. And have just been texting her and there might be a diet change for me too depending on what she thinks. As of now, its 25 weeks away, and will start dieting in 10 weeks.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Sounds vile. Enjoy


Cheers for that, will do!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Getting very nervous now about seeing my PT tomorrow. Its that head fooook that comes along every now and again. Im excited and nervous at the same time. And have just been texting her and there might be a diet change for me too depending on what she thinks. As of now, its 25 weeks away, and will start dieting in 10 weeks.


You'll be fine, what you got to worry about? What if the new diet is quark free???


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You'll be fine, what you got to worry about? What if the new diet is quark free???


Maybe she might not see much improvement? Literally from one day to the next I feel differently about things, sometimes I feel more positive and think Im doing well then the next, I don't feel like Ive changed much at all. Im very very critical of myself, and don't see what others do. I suppose Im not the only one to do this, it does mess with my head though.

And if its quark free, then Im retiring! Its official!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Maybe she might not see much improvement? Literally from one day to the next I feel differently about things, sometimes I feel more positive and think Im doing well then the next, I don't feel like Ive changed much at all. Im very very critical of myself, and don't see what others do. I suppose Im not the only one to do this, it does mess with my head though.
> 
> And if its quark free, then Im retiring! Its official!


Nope your not the only one who thinks like that. I am always changing my mind some days feel pumped and ready to go and others I just feel fat and tired. You won't retire if quark is off the menu!!! No chance.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nope your not the only one who thinks like that. I am always changing my mind some days feel pumped and ready to go and others I just feel fat and tired. You won't retire if quark is off the menu!!! No chance.


Glad Im not the only one. It can be so frustrating, as it can literally change from day to day! Hey ho, will know more tomorrow and will defo know if Im retiring, as a life with no quark would just be pants!

And if I do retire, I can spend more time converting folk to quark, I can be like a jehovah witness, going from door to door telling people about quark. Id enjoy that!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Glad Im not the only one. It can be so frustrating, as it can literally change from day to day! Hey ho, will know more tomorrow and will defo know if Im retiring, as a life with no quark would just be pants!
> 
> And if I do retire, I can spend more time converting folk to quark, I can be like a jehovah witness, going from door to door telling people about quark. Id enjoy that!


You are crackers. Funny though. I can imagine you with one of those old granny trollies full of quark pulling it around housing estates.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You are crackers. Funny though. I can imagine you with one of those old granny trollies full of quark pulling it around housing estates.


Make up your mind, am I nuts or crackers?! And I could class it as a form of cardio too as I'd go up and down hills, you see, constantly thinking of them glutes!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Make up your mind, am I nuts or crackers?! And I could class it as a form of cardio too as I'd go up and down hills, you see, constantly thinking of them glutes!


Nut crackers?? You could use it for cardio, and put them ankle weight things on too for the extra burn!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nut crackers?? You could use it for cardio, and put them ankle weight things on too for the extra burn!!!


Yep, or tie bunches of quark tubs to my ankles and drag them about!


----------



## H10dst

You would end up eating them to make it lighter!!!


----------



## Keeks

Probably, and then there'd be no hope for the glutes, so I would have to take up torture tuesdays again! :thumbdown:


----------



## H10dst

You could use the glutes as a bargaining tool to sell quark? Buy 10 tubs and you can have a feel of a cheek?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You could use the glutes as a bargaining tool to sell quark? Buy 10 tubs and you can have a feel of a cheek?


 mg: The quark would or should sell itself! And that might scare them off, especailly if Im offering that to women!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: The quark would or should sell itself! And that might scare them off, especailly if Im offering that to women!


Yeah you're right it's good enough to sell itself. And you're right again you would scare them off.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah you're right it's good enough to sell itself. And you're right again you would scare them off.


Yes, quark sells itself! So do I take some quark with me tomorrow for my PT, in case I scare her??


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yes, quark sells itself! So do I take some quark with me tomorrow for my PT, in case I scare her??


Defo and maybe some mp drops just incase.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Defo and maybe some mp drops just incase.


 :scared: Dont know about that, they cant be that scary, surely?!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :scared: Dont know about that, they cant be that scary, surely?!


You said they were not me?!? I've not said anything?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah you're right it's good enough to sell itself. And you're right again you would scare them off.


Ahem!


----------



## H10dst

Balls. Back peddling required. 

I am sure your glutes are absolute perfection.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Balls. Back peddling required.
> 
> I am sure your glutes are absolute perfection.


Lol. No, definate halloween glutes at the moment, scary indeed so will be taking quark and flavdrops tomorrow! :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol. No, definate halloween glutes at the moment, scary indeed so will be taking quark and flavdrops tomorrow! :laugh:


Yeah righto bet there well horrible?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah righto bet there well horrible?


Not far off, but 25 weeks to get them stage ready. Just tying up some tubs of quark as we speak...............


----------



## H10dst

Pffft don't actually believe you. Plus there's no chance of you touching a tub of quark and not eating in.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Pffft don't actually believe you. Plus there's no chance of you touching a tub of quark and not eating in.


Ha ha, empty tubs of quark that is! And will know more on the glutes front tomorrow.........


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, empty tubs of quark that is! And will know more on the glutes front tomorrow.........


Glutes front? Aren't they at the back? Hahaha

Fill the tubs with sand!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Glutes front? Aren't they at the back? Hahaha
> 
> Fill the tubs with sand!!


Blinky flip, is that where I've been going wrong do you think??

Sand it is, or maybe I'll just do the crazy thing of using my ankle weights?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Blinky flip, is that where I've been going wrong do you think??
> 
> Sand it is, or maybe I'll just do the crazy thing of using my ankle weights?


Blinky flip?!?! What's that all about? Do we need to change this thread to Keeks cracking quads??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Blinky flip?!?! What's that all about? Do we need to change this thread to Keeks cracking quads??


Blinky flip, you never heard that?

Might have craking quads too come September!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Blinky flip, you never heard that?
> 
> Might have craking quads too come September!


No. Usually hear language a lot stronger than that.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No. Usually hear language a lot stronger than that.


Blinky flips much nicer.


----------



## H10dst

True. A refreshing change

Bet face to face your a proper potty mouth!! Hahah


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> True. A refreshing change
> 
> Bet face to face your a proper potty mouth!! Hahah


No way, Im a lady! I do however occasionally use the s word when stick in queues/traffic or on torture tuesdays, (that s word is sugar btw)


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> No way, Im a lady! I do however occasionally use the s word when stick in queues/traffic or on torture tuesdays, (that s word is sugar btw)


Of course. I am always shouting sugar when annoyed, some times even use the F!! (fudge obviously)


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Of course. I am always shouting sugar when annoyed, some times even use the F!! (fudge obviously)


Well now you can use blinky flip too! And yowser, I use that quite a bit!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well now you can use blinky flip too! And yowser, I use that quite a bit!


Yowser!! That's fckin funny!!

Sugar! That just slipped out


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yowser!! That's fckin funny!!
> 
> Sugar! That just slipped out


You never heard of yowser either!? Seriously, are you from Mars or something? Or is it just me?!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> You never heard of yowser either!? Seriously, are you from Mars or something? Or is it just me?!


Unfortunately it's you. Don't know how to break this to you gently but you are not normal.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Unfortunately it's you. Don't know how to break this to you gently but you are not normal.


Thats made me chuckle, 'You're not normal'

Can you believe that other people have actually said the same thing to me?! And even my mum has said it! Maybe there is an element of truth in there somewhere, just maybe.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Everything is normal IMO or everything isn't normal because normal is like describing something as perfection


----------



## H10dst

Readyandwaiting said:


> Everything is normal IMO or everything isn't normal because normal is like describing something as perfection


Normally I would agree,but that's a lot of normal's in there and I just can't get that many normals in brain to make sense. So is keeks normal - perfection or not normal - weirdo or is she a perfect weirdo??


----------



## Readyandwaiting

H10dst said:


> Normally I would agree,but that's a lot of normal's in there and I just can't get that many normals in brain to make sense. So is keeks normal - perfection or not normal - weirdo or is she a perfect weirdo??


She's a naughty girl is what she is! Now hush child I need alone time, preferably 30minutes! lol


----------



## H10dst

30mins!!! Show off


----------



## Keeks

mg: Whats been going on in here!? I leave for a few hours to go and get my bootay beasted and Im now a perfectly normal weirdo who's been naughty!? :innocent:

Well, Ive seen my PT and we're doing a 5 week trial diet/prep to see how things go and whats works for me. Bit of a test as I go away in 5 weeks so its the perfect chance to trial things and I get to loose some padding so I can hit the beach looking less like a mini whale thats been washed up! :thumb:

Im really excited about things now, and after my week off, Im recharged and raring to go. Not sure of exact diet and training yet, but will get it emailed through tomorrow. There'll be changes to both diet and training with a few more leg exercises to torture me further and a few more changes with everything else.

All in all, very happy and very excited! :thumb:

Also, booked tickets to see Giants Live in Leeds in June and am super excited about that. Always wanted to go to a strongman event so roll on June.


----------



## H10dst

Went to Sainsburys today to get some Quark for my quiche fest later and it's only gone up in price?? WTF is happening there!!

No idea what's happening I here anyway, nothing to do with me ?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Went to Sainsburys today to get some Quark for my quiche fest later and it's only gone up in price?? WTF is happening there!!
> 
> No idea what's happening I here anyway, nothing to do with me ?


 mg: Lots of shocked smileys today! Price of quark has gone up!! The government have probably heard of the quark band wagon and they want some of the action so have put their cut on it. Thats ridiculous!!

What are you putting in the quiche?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: Lots of shocked smileys today! Price of quark has gone up!! The government have probably heard of the quark band wagon and they want some of the action so have put their cut on it. Thats ridiculous!!
> 
> What are you putting in the quiche?


Quark, cottage cheese, chicken maybe bit of veg.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Quark, cottage cheese, chicken maybe bit of veg.


Enjoy! I might make one again tomorrow, they are fab!


----------



## H10dst

Ill post a pic later.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ill post a pic later.


Yes please!


----------



## H10dst

1,000 post in your thread!! Cool


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 1,000 post in your thread!! Cool


You win a prize! Free empty tub of quark, hooray!!!! People will be very jealous of that prize I can tell you! 

And talking of winning prizes, you know the other day when we were taking about rolling in it? Well I went to get some petrol last night (not panic buying but to get me over to see my PT) and saw a rolling in it scratch card so bought it and won £1! Yay! Im rolling in it!


----------



## H10dst

I didn't say I'd made the 1,000 post it was you! I said there was a 1,000 posts and it was cool. Technically you owe me half your winnings because without me you would never have even thought about buying a card.


----------



## Keeks

Yay! I win a tub of quark and its a full tub cos I was only going to eat the contents of a tub so I could send it to you. And I'll add the 50p onto the book deal.

Also, I wonder how many of the 1000 posts in here have the word quark in? And.............Ive just made yet another quark post in another thread! Would you believe.......


----------



## H10dst

That's unfair? I win nothing you get a full tub? Yes I've just seen the other thread I was going to add a comment but changed my mind. There's too much quark talk going off all over the place it needs to be regulated properly by you.

Thanks for the 50p


----------



## dazc

urrrrgh, quark is horrible stuff!


----------



## H10dst

Ooh no!!! Here we go.....


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That's unfair? I win nothing you get a full tub? Yes I've just seen the other thread I was going to add a comment but changed my mind. There's too much quark talk going off all over the place it needs to be regulated properly by you.
> 
> Thanks for the 50p


Well you've sort of got a prize of the knowledge of quark, now thats a prize worth having!

You're welcome!


----------



## H10dst

I feel cheated and used


----------



## Keeks

dazc said:


> urrrrgh, quark is horrible stuff!


Another mg: Please don't talk about quark in that way! It not even seen horrible, its a wonderous incredible fantabulous versatile protein source and will not have that sort of talk about quark in her thank you very much!

Hope your ok btw!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I feel cheated and used


Knowledge is goooooooooood, especially when its related to quark!


----------



## H10dst

Your a poor liar


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your a poor liar


Blinky flip, knowledge and 50p and you still want more?!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Blinky flip, knowledge and 50p and you still want more?!


----------



## H10dst

Here you go chick, quark quiche with turkey breast, broccoli, cottage cheese, milk and 3 eggs. Smells delicious.

Can't wait to try.....


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Here you go chick, quark quiche with turkey breast, broccoli, cottage cheese, milk and 3 eggs. Smells delicious.
> 
> Can't wait to try.....


That looks awesome, was it good? Plenty of protein in there!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> That looks awesome, was it good? Plenty of protein in there!


Not tried it yet, made a couple of mini ones so will have one after this mornings session


----------



## Keeks

First session of fasted cardio this year, outside too cos its a cracking day and the sun's shining, and I got to use my ipod for the first time too. I've missed it soooo much, loved trekking about when all's quiet, and love my ipod even more, but the battery went flat after 20 mins. :thumbdown: Cant believe I did all outdoor cardio last year without one!

And I even had my first night out and drink of the year last night, so calves and feet are still sore from wearing heels, you can tell Im a comfy trainers person atm! But powered through and now my legs are really throbbing, feels good though!

Off for a spa afternoon and massage today and then up nice and early tomorrow for another fasted cardio sesh! Bring on bikini time! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not tried it yet, made a couple of mini ones so will have one after this mornings session


Thats pants, how can you not try it yet? If I cook something, Ive got to taste it straight away, mainly cos it probably contains quark so gottta have it there and then!


----------



## H10dst

Didnt start cooking till 20.30 then they took longer than I thought so had my normal tea and shake then when they were done I didn't fancy it. Smelt nice though. I will let you know once I've tried one. If there minging I will lie and say they were the best thing ever anyway!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Didnt start cooking till 20.30 then they took longer than I thought so had my normal tea and shake then when they were done I didn't fancy it. Smelt nice though. I will let you know once I've tried one. If there minging I will lie and say they were the best thing ever anyway!!!


Lying to a woman, ahhhhhh, thats wrong!  Mine was good and if you like quiche, then you'll like it me thinks. You at the gym today?


----------



## H10dst

Yep going in a min. Pull session today so that should be good, plus Sunday's are usual empty so I can blast around pretty quick. I wouldn't lie to a woman, maybe bend the truth to make them happy, which is a nice thing to do?

I mean I told you I like quark and you were happy, I actually have never even brought any, not to mention tasted it or even cooked with it.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yep going in a min. Pull session today so that should be good, plus Sunday's are usual empty so I can blast around pretty quick. I wouldn't lie to a woman, maybe bend the truth to make them happy, which is a nice thing to do?
> 
> I mean I told you I like quark and you were happy, I actually have never even brought any, not to mention tasted it or even cooked with it.


 mg: Never lie to me about quark, lie about whatever else, doesnt bother me but NOT ABOUT QUARK!! And dont even joke about it, its not funny! :tongue:

Enjoy ya gym session!


----------



## H10dst

Hehehe only messing, it's April fools day you know   

I am off to gym now so will report back in the quiche taste test later.

Dave


----------



## H10dst

Just had my mini quiche. It was tasty tbh. I know it's only turkey and broccoli but that's good enough for me and my little muscles


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Just had my mini quiche. It was tasty tbh. I know it's only turkey and broccoli but that's good enough for me and my little muscles


Yay!! Glad you like! And carry on with the quark and they'll be huge muscles!


----------



## H10dst

Thanks. Been a bit naughty tonight and had a kfc bucket, will try and get some quark down me later.

Don't think I'll ever have huge muscles, but thanks. X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thanks. Been a bit naughty tonight and had a kfc bucket, will try and get some quark down me later.
> 
> Don't think I'll ever have huge muscles, but thanks. X


Ahhhhhhh, KFC bucket, thats well bad! Was it good though?

And quark builds big muscles! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ahhhhhhh, KFC bucket, thats well bad! Was it good though?
> 
> And quark builds big muscles! x


Yeah it was ace!!! I'll let you know how much big muscles it grows in a few weeks, I am going to really push myself for a bit now to see what I can get.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah it was ace!!! I'll let you know how much big muscles it grows in a few weeks, I am going to really push myself for a bit now to see what I can get.


We'll bring back the angry chap then. :angry:


----------



## H10dst

Haha I'll start off miserable then

Work up to angry later on.


----------



## Keeks

First proper day on the trial prep and am tired, very!

Did 45 mins fasted power walk, and 20 mins HIIT on the rower tonight, with 10 mins doing 30 sec intervals and then 10 mins steady pace. Also have the worst legs doms Ive had in ages. Very very sore, and think it must be a combination of wearing heels at weekend and power walking. And torture Tuesday tomorrow :sad:

Had an amazing tea though, brown rice, green beans and quark quiche made with peppers, tomatoes, onion and spinach, was awesome!! And my MP drops came today, raspberry and apple so off to try raspberry quark now.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> First proper day on the trial prep and am tired, very!
> 
> Did 45 mins fasted power walk, and 20 mins HIIT on the rower tonight, with 10 mins doing 30 sec intervals and then 10 mins steady pace. Also have the worst legs doms Ive had in ages. Very very sore, and think it must be a combination of wearing heels at weekend and power walking. And torture Tuesday tomorrow :sad:
> 
> Had an amazing tea though, brown rice, green beans and quark quiche made with peppers, tomatoes, onion and spinach, was awesome!! And my MP drops came today, raspberry and apple so off to try raspberry quark now.


Evening Mrs, good work with the trial prep looks like a good session, shame about your leg doms plus with torture Tuesday coming up your gonna be in pain!!! I've just smashed my legs today got proper wobble on as I was leaving gym and I live in a 3 storey house so two flights of stairs is not good and no matter what I want to do its on the other floor!!!!

Whats going on nicking my quark quiche idea!??!?! wheres the pics to see who's is best?

Dave


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Evening Mrs, good work with the trial prep looks like a good session, shame about your leg doms plus with torture Tuesday coming up your gonna be in pain!!! I've just smashed my legs today got proper wobble on as I was leaving gym and I live in a 3 storey house so two flights of stairs is not good and no matter what I want to do its on the other floor!!!!
> 
> Whats going on nicking my quark quiche idea!??!?! wheres the pics to see who's is best?
> 
> Dave


Evening! I know, tomorrow is going to be extra super torture Tuesday as I had my rest week last week and am always sore when I come back after a break, and if my legs are still sore Im going to be saying blinky flip quite a lot.

Ha ha, thats a good leg session then! I didnt want to go downstairs to get my supper but theres no way Im doing without my quark so hobbled down to get it, and it was worth it, and the raspberry drops are amazing, very impressed! :thumb:

My quiche looked like the other I made so no pics but was well good. And nicking your idea!?! Dont think so Mr!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Evening! I know, tomorrow is going to be extra super torture Tuesday as I had my rest week last week and am always sore when I come back after a break, and if my legs are still sore Im going to be saying blinky flip quite a lot.
> 
> Ha ha, thats a good leg session then! I didnt want to go downstairs to get my supper but theres no way Im doing without my quark so hobbled down to get it, and it was worth it, and the raspberry drops are amazing, very impressed! :thumb:
> 
> My quiche looked like the other I made so no pics but was well good. And nicking your idea!?! Dont think so Mr!


Can't wait to see how much pain your in tomorrow!!! Can't imagine anyone pushing themselves to the limit then shouting blinky flip!!!! What's these mp drops you keep banging on about?

That means my quiche was better than yours. X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Can't wait to see how much pain your in tomorrow!!! Can't imagine anyone pushing themselves to the limit then shouting blinky flip!!!! What's these mp drops you keep banging on about?
> 
> That means my quiche was better than yours. X


Cheers, how sweet of you! Looking forward to my pain, you're a true gent! :tongue: Well, there'll be a few blinky flips and maybe a yowser or two.

MP drops, they are ace. Little bottles of flavourdrops from MP, and they just flavour stuff, like quark, porridge or unflavoured whey etc. Lots of flavours, and they really taste lovely. Banana, toffee and raspberry are the best.

And WTF, that never means your quiche was better. Mine was so good Im going to have it again tomorrow. x


----------



## H10dst

WTF??? Surely it should be BF?

So the drops are just flavour? Nothing else?

I never said I was a gent, it's about time I laughed at you in pain as its normally you at me.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> WTF??? Surely it should be BF?
> 
> So the drops are just flavour? Nothing else?
> 
> I never said I was a gent, it's about time I laughed at you in pain as its normally you at me.


WTF is just three letters, no swearing, I wouldnt do that.

Nope, just flavouring, no carbs or anything. Brilliant stuff!

Ha, cheers again. Hope you have doms tomorrow then!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> WTF is just three letters, no swearing, I wouldnt do that.
> 
> Nope, just flavouring, no carbs or anything. Brilliant stuff!
> 
> Ha, cheers again. Hope you have doms tomorrow then!


It still stands for swearing and when you type it you can't help but say what the fcuk.

Not bin funny but what's the point of drops then apart from flavouring plain stuff like quark?

I hope I get some pain tomorrow, at least I know I've done something right


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> First proper day on the trial prep and am tired, very!
> 
> Did 45 mins fasted power walk, and 20 mins HIIT on the rower tonight, with 10 mins doing 30 sec intervals and then 10 mins steady pace. Also have the worst legs doms Ive had in ages. Very very sore, and think it must be a combination of wearing heels at weekend and power walking. And torture Tuesday tomorrow :sad:
> 
> Had an amazing tea though, brown rice, green beans and quark quiche made with peppers, tomatoes, onion and spinach, was awesome!! And my MP drops came today, raspberry and apple so off to try raspberry quark now.


I feel your pain, or to be honest I feel my own pain, but I can relate to yours.

I did the first leg work out of my new routine today and I am suffering


----------



## H10dst

You'll be glad to know karma has paid me a visit in the night as when I was hoping you get bad doms etc well all day today my legs have been wobbly and aching, also everything seemed to fall on the floor at work which means more bending over!!! Been tonight and done push and already my chest and tris are on fire!!!! Must be good though???

Hope your well. X


----------



## Keeks

Second day of trial prep and am tired and needing carbs. Its my third low carb day and really slumped this aft. Picked up once I'd got to the gym and well and truly tortured my legs, well it is torture Tuesday! 

Did 45 mins fasted cardio and another 30 mins after leg session, which was a bit more difficult, and am still suffering with legs doms from weeked. Ouch!!! So am thinking that I'll be spending the next few days walking rather strangely again but it'll all be worth it.

Anyway, the torture consisted of...

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 at med weight, holding every 5th, superset with calf raises 3 x 25

Leg press with feet high and wide, working up and down stack with 3 x 15 at heaviest weight

Pelvic lifts on stab ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th

Weighted ankle kickback but with 10kg weights on each ankle, 3 x 15 for each leg

Cable kick backs with light weight 3 x 15 each leg

High carb day tomorrow, YAY!!! :thumb: And shoulders day so double YAY!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I feel your pain, or to be honest I feel my own pain, but I can relate to yours.
> 
> I did the first leg work out of my new routine today and I am suffering


At least Im not the only one suffering then, hope they're feeling better today!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It still stands for swearing and when you type it you can't help but say what the fcuk.
> 
> Not bin funny but what's the point of drops then apart from flavouring plain stuff like quark?
> 
> I hope I get some pain tomorrow, at least I know I've done something right


I swore tonight I must admit, darn leg days!

And thats the point of the drops, to flavour things like quark and unflavoured whey.



H10dst said:


> You'll be glad to know karma has paid me a visit in the night as when I was hoping you get bad doms etc well all day today my legs have been wobbly and aching, also everything seemed to fall on the floor at work which means more bending over!!! Been tonight and done push and already my chest and tris are on fire!!!! Must be good though???
> 
> Hope your well. X


Ha ha, I've always believed in karma, and glad that it came round in the form of leg doms! :tongue: But good session must've been had!

Im good ta, but tired today, not used to the cardio thing yet. x


----------



## H10dst

What was the swear word??? Tell me ......

Cardio is evil!!! :devil2: ive noticed a difference the past few days myself, as I was doing 5x5 and now ive gone to push,pull,legs and really upped the reps its killing me!! but i feel every muscle aching today so must be doing me some good.

Wasn't been funny about MP drops just didnt see the point in My Protein making them if its just flavour? If you see what I mean??

Not just leg doms it more like body doms!!!! Karma proper did me x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> What was the swear word??? Tell me ......
> 
> Cardio is evil!!! :devil2: ive noticed a difference the past few days myself, as I was doing 5x5 and now ive gone to push,pull,legs and really upped the reps its killing me!! but i feel every muscle aching today so must be doing me some good.
> 
> Wasn't been funny about MP drops just didnt see the point in My Protein making them if its just flavour? If you see what I mean??
> 
> Not just leg doms it more like body doms!!!! Karma proper did me x


Im not repeating it, but it sounded like 

Cardios not that bad, its leg days that are the work of the devil! Sounds like a good change going back to push/pull/legs again.

Tbh, I wouldnt think about buying unflavoured whey, but these drops are brilliant, just to flavour stuff! 

Ha ha, karma is a wonderful thing! Enjoy! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Im not repeating it, but it sounded like
> 
> Cardios not that bad, its leg days that are the work of the devil! Sounds like a good change going back to push/pull/legs again.
> 
> Tbh, I wouldnt think about buying unflavoured whey, but these drops are brilliant, just to flavour stuff!
> 
> Ha ha, karma is a wonderful thing! Enjoy! x


Spoilsport, what did it start with??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Spoilsport, what did it start with??


  but its allowed on leg day. Also got some new leg exercises to add to my Saturday session so might be the odd  on Saturday too!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> but its allowed on leg day. Also got some new leg exercises to add to my Saturday session so might be the odd  on Saturday too!


Your turning into a proper pottymouth!!!

I Like it :clap:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your turning into a proper pottymouth!!!
> 
> I Like it :clap:


You see, thats what leg days do to me! The rest of the time its blinky flip and yowser!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> You see, thats what leg days do to me! The rest of the time its blinky flip and yowser!


more leg days then!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> more leg days then!!!


No way, two per week is more than enough!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> No way, two per week is more than enough!


I only manage 1!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I only manage 1!!!!


Girl!! :001_tt2:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Girl!! :001_tt2:


  I have feelings you know?!?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I have feelings you know?!?!?


What, girly feelings!?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> What, girly feelings!?


Yeah. Like flowers and sh1t!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah. Like flowers and sh1t!!


Ahhh, that lovely. So you're too busy playing with flowers and stuff to have two leg sessions a week, makes sense.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ahhh, that lovely. So you're too busy playing with flowers and stuff to have two leg sessions a week, makes sense.


Alright leave it!!! Blinky flip I was only joking and you launch a full on attack!!

Don't fancy getting on the wrong side of you?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Tbh, I wouldnt think about buying unflavoured whey, but these drops are brilliant, just to flavour stuff!
> 
> Ha ha, karma is a wonderful thing! Enjoy! x


IMO MP's unflavoured whey tastes a whole lot better than their choc coconut, I often drink it and its good to cook with :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

30 mins cardio done this morning, and its shoulders and carbs day so Im one happy bunny! And I just weighed myself, I usually do this on a Wednesday morning, just to see if there are any changes. Two weeks ago I was at a steady 132.4lbs, last Wednesday after doing extra cardio sessions, it was 131.1 and this Wednesday, 130.4lb so its coming off already with this trial prep. :bounce:

I dont usually go off the scales too much though, but usually I do know when Im carrying water etc to affect the scales, but do watch them when dieting, so all's good so far!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Alright leave it!!! Blinky flip I was only joking and you launch a full on attack!!
> 
> Don't fancy getting on the wrong side of you?


Now that is a girls reply!

Only kidding! x 



BestBefore1989 said:


> IMO MP's unflavoured whey tastes a whole lot better than their choc coconut, I often drink it and its good to cook with :thumb:


Ahhh, thats interesting. I wouldn't of thought about it in the past, but with drops I bet its great, and versatile like you said for cooking. Worth a thought then.


----------



## RACK

Sorry if I've missed it keeks, but are you carb cycling now for the trial prep? If so how are you structuring it, high, med, low days or just high and low?

Hope the legs aren't too bad either x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Now that is a girls reply!
> 
> Only kidding! x


Nasty pasty!!!!

Xx


----------



## Keeks

Loved todays shoulders session, how I missed weights last week.

Shoulders

Standing single arm lat raises 3 x 12 dropset with 3 x 15

Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press not fully extending arms 3 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 10

Rear delt raises face down on a bench 3 x 15

Back

Duck butted lat pull downs holding every 5th 3 x 25

Hyperextensions on a ball but with arms out-stretched the as I come back, squeeze arms in, then out and back down (this ones a funny exercise and even harder to explain but its KILLER) 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse curls on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises over the end of the bench 3 x 20

Crunches on stability ball 3 x 30

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Power fooooked but in a good way! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Sorry if I've missed it keeks, but are you carb cycling now for the trial prep? If so how are you structuring it, high, med, low days or just high and low?
> 
> Hope the legs aren't too bad either x


Hia. At the moment, doing a trial prep consisting of 3 low carb days (80g) and 1 high carb day (120g). We are just trying to see at the moment what will/could work for me, so its a little bit trial and error. 4 week challege before I go on holiday!

And legs are sore! x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Loved todays shoulders session, how I missed weights last week.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Standing single arm lat raises 3 x 12 dropset with 3 x 15
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press not fully extending arms 3 x 15
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 10
> 
> Rear delt raises face down on a bench 3 x 15
> 
> Back
> 
> Duck butted lat pull downs holding every 5th 3 x 25
> 
> Hyperextensions on a ball but with arms out-stretched the as I come back, squeeze arms in, then out and back down (this ones a funny exercise and even harder to explain but its KILLER) 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse curls on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises over the end of the bench 3 x 20
> 
> Crunches on stability ball 3 x 30
> 
> 20 mins HIIT on XTrainer
> 
> Power fooooked but in a good way! :thumb:


worked very hard keeks:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> worked very hard keeks:thumbup1:


Yep, I earned my sleep tonight thats for sure!


----------



## H10dst

Nice workout again, see you've been duck butting again!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice workout again, see you've been duck butting again!!!


Gotta be done, and I chuckle every time I do it now!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Loved todays shoulders session, how I missed weights last week.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Standing single arm lat raises 3 x 12 dropset with 3 x 15
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press not fully extending arms 3 x 15
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 10
> 
> Rear delt raises face down on a bench 3 x 15
> 
> Back
> 
> *Duck butted lat pull downs *holding every 5th 3 x 25
> 
> Hyperextensions on a ball but with arms out-stretched the as I come back, squeeze arms in, then out and back down (this ones a funny exercise and even harder to explain but its KILLER) 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse curls on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises over the end of the bench 3 x 20
> 
> Crunches on stability ball 3 x 30
> 
> 20 mins HIIT on XTrainer
> 
> Power fooooked but in a good way! :thumb:


I was scared to ask about this exersize:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I was scared to ask about this exersize:lol:


Ha ha! Well, thats what I know them as, as thats what my PT called them and thats what I thought they were called until I put it on here and people didnt know what they were.

Knees slightly bent, sticking bum out, arms holding wide grip bar a bit like superman and then pulling the bar down to the quads in a sweeping like motion, then releasing the bar up again to starting point. There you go, a duck butted pull down!


----------



## H10dst

Jay.32 said:


> I was scared to ask about this exersize:lol:


What duck butting?? It's a keeks special!! Would love to see her do it, for educational purposes obviously.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ha ha! Well, thats what I know them as, as thats what my PT called them and thats what I thought they were called until I put it on here and people didnt know what they were.
> 
> Knees slightly bent, sticking bum out, arms holding wide grip bar a bit like superman and then pulling the bar down to the quads in a sweeping like motion, then releasing the bar up again to starting point. There you go, a duck butted pull down!


I got the picture in my head.. and you do the exersize really well keeks :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> What duck butting?? It's a keeks special!! Would love to see her do it, for educational purposes obviously.


That exercise is now like a joke, and its hard not to giggle when doing it, but will help lower back detail so needs to be done. And no way is anyone going to see it, no way! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I got the picture in my head.. and you do the exersize really well keeks :whistling:


:laugh: Yep I definately do!


----------



## Jay.32

im going to try it......

when nobody is looking:lol:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> That exercise is now like a joke, and its hard not to giggle when doing it, but will help lower back detail so needs to be done. And no way is anyone going to see it, no way! :tongue:


Shame. Any swearing tonight?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> im going to try it......
> 
> when nobody is looking:lol:


Definatley when no ones looking, think its more of a womans thing. Dont think men are really to bothered about having a nice lower back curving into a duck-butted butt! 



H10dst said:


> Shame. Any swearing tonight?


A little bit. When I'd finished shoulders, back & abs, and it was time for cardio, :cursing: and then at each interval on the XTrainer


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Definatley when no ones looking, think its more of a womans thing. Dont think men are really to bothered about having a nice lower back curving into a duck-butted butt!
> 
> A little bit. When I'd finished shoulders, back & abs, and it was time for cardio, :cursing: and then at each interval on the XTrainer


Getting worse?!?!?

Duck butted butt? Your one crazy lady


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Getting worse?!?!?
> 
> Duck butted butt? Your one crazy lady


I'll be growing feathers and quacking swear words next!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I'll be growing feathers and quacking swear words next!


I thought that said quarking!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I thought that said quarking!!!!


Quark, where!?!?!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Quark, where!?!?!


Can you not sniff it out?? STILL got bloody calve doms!! That's the last time I laugh at you!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Can you not sniff it out?? STILL got bloody calve doms!! That's the last time I laugh at you!!!


Lol. Thats karma for you! I've still got leg doms, and more from yesterday too so still walking slightly funny. Cardio is made that little bit more urgh when suffering like this.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol. Thats karma for you! I've still got leg doms, and more from yesterday too so still walking slightly funny. Cardio is made that little bit more urgh when suffering like this.


Cardio is urgh full stop!! Your leg doms were from wearing heels at the weekend, mine are from training!!! (I dont get doms when I wear heels) x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Cardio is urgh full stop!! Your leg doms were from wearing heels at the weekend, mine are from training!!! (I dont get doms when I wear heels) x


Well you're not wearing high enough heels then!! And mine are now mostly from yesterdays session, as I can really feel them deep in the glutes and hams, just where I need them to be. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well you're not wearing high enough heels then!! And mine are now mostly from yesterdays session, as I can really feel them deep in the glutes and hams, just where I need them to be. x


Deep in the glutes!!!! Blinky flip


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Deep in the glutes!!!! Blinky flip


Exactly!


----------



## H10dst

Wonder looking back through your journal how many pages are just me and you talking rubbish!!!


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> Hia. At the moment, doing a trial prep consisting of 3 low carb days (80g) and 1 high carb day (120g). We are just trying to see at the moment what will/could work for me, so its a little bit trial and error. 4 week challege before I go on holiday!
> 
> And legs are sore! x


Ahh cool, gettin into holiday mode quick then for the pics  x


----------



## Keeks

So yesterday - 35mins fasted cardio then a monster tough session.

Chest

DB press 3 x 15 superset with db flys 3 x 10

Cable flys (single) 3 x 15 for each side

Bi's & Tri's supersets

Bar curls superset with rope pulldowns 3 x 12 of each

Standing one arm preacher curls 3 x 10 superset with tate press 3 x 15

Seated vertical grip db curls 3 x 10 superset with lying kickbacks 3 x 15

Abs - same as usual

Result - power fooooked again but good session!! :bounce:

Today, 40 mins fasted cardio done, then legs later, eeeeek!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Wonder looking back through your journal how many pages are just me and you talking rubbish!!!


Ahem, you talking rubbish and me talking complete sense!! :tongue: x



RACK said:


> Ahh cool, gettin into holiday mode quick then for the pics  x


Yep, won't be whale style chic on the beach, yay!!! And also, burning off a bit more fat to make room for a doughnut that Im going to win in a bet!!! :whistling: x



chilisi said:


> Hey, I hope you're training hard!


Hia! Yep, training hard and a little bit harder too! Hope you are too!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ahem, you talking rubbish and me talking complete sense!! :tongue: x
> 
> Yep, won't be whale style chic on the beach, yay!!! And also, burning off a bit more fat to make room for a doughnut that Im going to win in a bet!!! :whistling: x
> 
> Hia! Yep, training hard and a little bit harder too! Hope you are too!


The day you talk "complete" sense then I know I've got a problem. I am doing legs today too, although there still a bit sore from last session!!!

Hope you have a nice Easter xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> The day you talk "complete" sense then I know I've got a problem. I am doing legs today too, although there still a bit sore from last session!!!
> 
> Hope you have a nice Easter xx


Then you gotta problem Mr, cos all I talk is sense, just a little bit random maybe!? Still makes sense to me though! Enjoy your leg session, beast them till your crawling! I've got new exercises to do in todays session and not looking forward to it.

Have a lovely Easter too. Im going to celebrate Easter with bakewell tart scrambled eggs as no easter eggs in my prep diet. :sad: x


----------



## H10dst

I've just had normal persons scrambled egg with cottage cheese!! Can you remember that thread for spicy chicken soup with brown rice??? Think I am going to make that Sunday night for next week. What's the new exercise called, bet it's a crazy name?...


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I've just had normal persons scrambled egg with cottage cheese!! Can you remember that thread for spicy chicken soup with brown rice??? Think I am going to make that Sunday night for next week. What's the new exercise called, bet it's a crazy name?...


Snap, Ive just had normal scrambled eggs too, no cottage cheese though. Let me know what the soups like, sounds good. New exercises are swapping jump squats going forward to just jump squats on the spot, and pistol squats holding the bar on the smith machine, not looking forward to these at all!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Snap, Ive just had normal scrambled eggs too, no cottage cheese though. Let me know what the soups like, sounds good. New exercises are swapping jump squats going forward to just jump squats on the spot, and pistol squats holding the bar on the smith machine, not looking forward to these at all!


Cool moves, not a clue what your on about though?? I'll let you know on soup. X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Cool moves, not a clue what your on about though?? I'll let you know on soup. X


Will post descriptions when I've done. Need pics of soup too please. x


----------



## H10dst

Ok chick


----------



## RACK

HAHAHAHA, I'm winning that doughnut Miss Keeks  The Rack says "bring it!" Get ya best pout out


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> HAHAHAHA, I'm winning that doughnut Miss Keeks  The Rack says "bring it!" Get ya best pout out


Don't think so Mr!! Im practising the pout whilst thinking about which doughnut you can buy me!


----------



## RACK

Don't forget the "peace" sign too! This is ESSENTIAL to a duck pout, observe;

Also, extra points for "the beach is over there" pose too (bright pink vest is optional)


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Don't forget the "peace" sign too! This is ESSENTIAL to a duck pout, observe;
> 
> Also, extra points for "the beach is over there" pose too (bright pink vest is optional)


 :lol: Which way to the beach!?

Think there might have to be two dounghnuts up for grabs, one for the most random pic and one for the best pout! I really do need to get practising with the pout now.


----------



## RACK

Keep tellin ya, look through some of my albums for the random stuff lol. The doughnut contest is on BIG TIME!

PS, the beach is THAT way lol x


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Keep tellin ya, look through some of my albums for the random stuff lol. The doughnut contest is on BIG TIME!
> 
> PS, the beach is THAT way lol x


Ha ha, but more random stuff to come though?! Craving doughnuts big time now, oh well, least I'll get a couple when I win.

So I now know which way to the beach, but wheres the nearest vets cos I've got some sick swans? x


----------



## H10dst

Swans!!! No thats funny!! You must have a thing for birds? Swans, duck butted stuff? Are you Bill Oddie?


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, but more random stuff to come though?! Craving doughnuts big time now, oh well, least I'll get a couple when I win.
> 
> So I now know which way to the beach, but wheres the nearest vets cos I've got some sick swans? x


HAHAHA you gotta do a sick swans pose! x


----------



## Keeks

:cursing: 

That was one tough leg session!

Warm through with light leg extensions then....

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Abductors 3 x 30

SLDL's 3 x 15

Smith machine wide stance squats 3 x 12

Stationary jump squats 3 x 15

Pistol squats 2 x 12 each leg (holding bar on smith machine half way down, one foot under, the other leg straight out, then squat with leg still straight out, and then back up with a sort of bounce motion)

I felt sick and nearly cried with this session, I then went on to do 40 mins cardio, URGH!!! I WILL have nice glutes, I WILL, if it doesnt kill me first!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Swans!!! No thats funny!! You must have a thing for birds? Swans, duck butted stuff? Are you Bill Oddie?


Ha ha, you've cracked it, Im Bill Oddie in disguise, with a duck butt and sick swans! And when Im not quacking, Im quarking! x



RACK said:


> HAHAHA you gotta do a sick swans pose! x


Oh yes, the swans won't know whether to hit the beach or go to the vets, which way to which!? And I'll be pouting whilst I decide! x


----------



## H10dst

Crazy lady


----------



## Keeks

Ouch, bad leg doms today, those darn squats get me everytime!

Off for a fasted cardio session now. :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ouch, bad leg doms today, those darn squats get me everytime!
> 
> Off for a fasted cardio session now. :bounce:


Good, glad those legs are aching!!! Is it deep in the glutes again?!?!

Enjoy the cardio? I have had to nip in to work so that's my Saturday training down the pan


----------



## Keeks

50 mins fasted cardio done, thats it for today though so can chill and rest my aching glutes, arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Not the last few weeks. Have only had a bike machine to work out on due to working away. Took advantage and reduced carbs down. Have lost some fat, but feel really flat and weak, so no doubt muscle tissue was also lost!?
> 
> I had 2 XL bugers last night, so should be fueled for the gym this morning!?


At least you did something, and a drop in fats good, once back training you're strength will boost back up and all's good! Loving the burgers for fuel :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Good, glad those legs are aching!!! Is it deep in the glutes again?!?!
> 
> Enjoy the cardio? I have had to nip in to work so that's my Saturday training down the pan


Cheers, hams and glutes today, ouch but good! Cardio was good ta, ipod on shuffle and jobs a good un!

Thats a shame about work, extra gym beasting tomorrow then!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> At least you did something, and a drop in fats good, once back training you're strength will boost back up and all's good! Loving the burgers for fuel :thumb:
> 
> Cheers, hams and glutes today, ouch but good! Cardio was good ta, ipod on shuffle and jobs a good un!
> 
> Thats a shame about work, extra gym beasting tomorrow then!


Nope gym closed tomorrow 

Will have to have a rest now till Tuesday which is handy as my back is so sore from Deads and rows, at least I am doing something right though I suppose.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nope gym closed tomorrow
> 
> Will have to have a rest now till Tuesday which is handy as my back is so sore from Deads and rows, at least I am doing something right though I suppose.


 mg: Gym closed!??! Thats rubbish!

Yep, doing it right then. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: Gym closed!??! Thats rubbish!
> 
> Yep, doing it right then. x


Rest now until Tuesday, never mind  starting my SuperDrol cycle next week and really looking forward to it, should hopefully get some decent gains, unlike the pmag. Plus I've got some decent recipes too get those extra calories in!!!


----------



## Keeks

URGH! Super power URGH today!!

30 mins fasted cardio then upper body circuits, abs and HIIT.

Upper body circuits - 3 x 15 for first two sets, then 1 x 12 for final set apart from press ups and dips, only did 10 of each for first 2 sets, then 8 in final set

Machine chest press

Machine shoulder press

Seated row

Press ups

Dips on a bench

Hammer curls

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Side lat raises

Abs - Same as usual

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer - 10 x 30 sec intervals then 5 mins steady pace.

:yawn:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Rest now until Tuesday, never mind  starting my SuperDrol cycle next week and really looking forward to it, should hopefully get some decent gains, unlike the pmag. Plus I've got some decent recipes too get those extra calories in!!!


Extra push then next week after your rest!! :angry: all the way!

Hope superdrol does the trick, but if diets sorted this time, you're half way there anyway! Get that quark down ya neck!  And get another journal on the go! x


----------



## H10dst

Yeah I am actually missing training today so when I go back I'll be on it!!! I've started a journal already "daves sd log" I'll hopefully get some decent gains as sd is shorter course so I can focus on diet etc easier. Quark is fully stocked

Dave


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I am actually missing training today so when I go back I'll be on it!!! I've started a journal already "daves sd log" I'll hopefully get some decent gains as sd is shorter course so I can focus on diet etc easier. Quark is fully stocked
> 
> Dave


Good good, keep quark stocks up and jobs a good un!! Yep, nail the diet and remember flavoured scrambled eggs all the way! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> URGH! Super power URGH today!!
> 
> 30 mins fasted cardio then upper body circuits, abs and HIIT.
> 
> Upper body circuits - 3 x 15 for first two sets, then 1 x 12 for final set apart from press ups and dips, only did 10 of each for first 2 sets, then 8 in final set
> 
> Machine chest press
> 
> Machine shoulder press
> 
> Seated row
> 
> Press ups
> 
> Dips on a bench
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> Hill walkers
> 
> Side hill walkers
> 
> Side lat raises
> 
> Abs - Same as usual
> 
> 15 mins HIIT on XTrainer - 10 x 30 sec intervals then 5 mins steady pace.
> 
> :yawn:


your putting me to shame.

All I have done this weekend is eat hot cross buns, chocolate eggs and shop online


----------



## Keeks

Feeling tired today, so no fasted cardio but will be doing HIIT on rower later. Did go out for a few hours last night, and had about 4 drinks, felt bloated and sick and thats probably why Im feeling tired today, even though I was home for 12. Its only the second time I've had a drink this year and just not into it tbh, I'll stick to being boring I think!

Also, after first full week of trial prep, think thats caught up with me too. 3 and 1/2 weeks left until I go away and really want to be dropping about 5lbs before I go, so full steam ahead now.

And 2 weeks on new tablets, and so far so good! Felt a bit sick when I started them, but thats worn off now and skin is looking slightly better already, so combination of the new tablets, bp cream and using pears soap seems to be working so far. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> your putting me to shame.
> 
> All I have done this weekend is eat hot cross buns, chocolate eggs and shop online


That sounds like an ace weekend! Jealous of the chocolate eggs!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> That sounds like an ace weekend! Jealous of the chocolate eggs!


OK how about we swap.

You can have chocolate eggs and my levels of bady fat, I get your abs and cracking glutes :sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK how about we swap.
> 
> You can have chocolate eggs and my levels of bady fat, I get your abs and cracking glutes :sneaky2:


:laugh: I like it, but if you think after all them torture Tuesdays that Im swapping my glutes when they become cracking, NO WAY! Too many swear words, sweat and angry thoughts have helped form these glutes, cant give them up that easily now!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Oh well, it was worth asking.

I'll just have to get mine with hard work and dedication, like you did.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Oh well, it was worth asking.
> 
> I'll just have to get mine with hard work and dedication, like you did.


  Torture all the way! Think Im getting some lift to them now though as a friend commented last week, and so now I know the torture is at least working, then it doesnt seem quite so bad!


----------



## H10dst

Hey hope you had a decent Easter break? I've finally got around to making

Chilli chicken soup. here's a pic as promised. It taste well nice, especially with a couple of slices of burgen bread!! thinkI am going to make it again next week.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

H10dst said:


> Hey hope you had a decent Easter break? I've finally got around to making
> 
> Chilli chicken soup. here's a pic as promised. It taste well nice, especially with a couple of slices of burgen bread!! thinkI am going to make it again next week.


Looks tasty!


----------



## H10dst

Readyandwaiting said:


> Looks tasty!


Yes it was. Put some sweet mashed potato in there too that was left over from my tea yesterday. Well tasty!!!


----------



## Keeks

URGH!! Torture Tuesday again made that little bit more torturous today as no car as its in the garage so had to walk from work to the gym then do legs, then walk up and down several hills to get home, but its all extra cardio so I guess thats good.

30 mins fasted cardio this morning.

Tonights session -

Lying single leg curls - 4 x 15 reps each leg holding every 5th superset with 4 x 25 standing calf raises

Leg press with feet high and wide working up stack with 15 reps, then 3 x 15 at heaviest, then for last set working back down adding another 5 to each weight

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th

Weighted ankle kick backs 3 x 20 each leg with 10kg weight on each leg

Cable glute kick backs 3 x 15 each leg

Another torture session done, dusted and survived, YAY! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hey hope you had a decent Easter break? I've finally got around to making
> 
> Chilli chicken soup. here's a pic as promised. It taste well nice, especially with a couple of slices of burgen bread!! thinkI am going to make it again next week.


Hia. Lovely Easter break thanks, hope you did too!

The soup looks awesome, might have to make it but with no rice and just add a portion of rice to fit into my macros. Was it easy to do?


----------



## H10dst

Yes it was a nice break thanks. X

Soup is well easy to make, I am no Gordon Ramsey but its basically chop everything, cook separate,lob everything in a bigger pan and simmer for 30min!!!

It's nice and I suppose you can add or take out any ingredient? I added mashed spud today and that was nice.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> URGH!! Torture Tuesday again made that little bit more torturous today as no car as its in the garage so had to walk from work to the gym then do legs, then walk up and down several hills to get home, but its all extra cardio so I guess thats good.
> 
> 30 mins fasted cardio this morning.
> 
> Tonights session -
> 
> Lying single leg curls - 4 x 15 reps each leg holding every 5th superset with 4 x 25 standing calf raises
> 
> Leg press with feet high and wide working up stack with 15 reps, then 3 x 15 at heaviest, then for last set working back down adding another 5 to each weight
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th
> 
> Weighted ankle kick backs 3 x 20 each leg with 10kg weight on each leg
> 
> Cable glute kick backs 3 x 15 each leg
> 
> Another torture session done, dusted and survived, YAY! :bounce:


Hey Daffy duck, all looking good in here. Your working hard as usual.... all that walking can only of done you some good...cardio, fresh air etc.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes it was a nice break thanks. X
> 
> Soup is well easy to make, I am no Gordon Ramsey but its basically chop everything, cook separate,lob everything in a bigger pan and simmer for 30min!!!
> 
> It's nice and I suppose you can add or take out any ingredient? I added mashed spud today and that was nice.


Glad you had a good break.

Think I'll give it a go at weekend, ta! x



Jay.32 said:


> Hey Daffy duck, all looking good in here. Your working hard as usual.... all that walking can only of done you some good...cardio, fresh air etc.


Daffy duck!?!? Cheers!! Working hard and definatley feeling it, got that familiar hungry and tired feeling, and sleeping like a log so I know things are as they should be. Weigh in tomorrow so hoping he hard work is paying off!


----------



## Jay.32

Since you explained your duck butted exersize thingy!!! your nick name to me is Daffy duck:lol:

Im sure the hard work is paying off.. from what Ive read in this journal, you are very dedicated.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Since you explained your duck butted exersize thingy!!! your nick name to me is Daffy duck:lol:
> 
> Im sure the hard work is paying off.. from what Ive read in this journal, you are very dedicated.. :thumbup1:


:laugh: I'll be doing my daffy duck thang in tomorrows session, and laughing like a mental person whilst doing it!

Yep, 125% dedicated, and love every minute of it (apart from torture Tuesdays)


----------



## Jay.32

you will have to put a vid of this up soon :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :laugh: I'll be doing my daffy duck thang in tomorrows session, and laughing like a mental person whilst doing it!


This sums you up perfect, laughing like a mental person!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> you will have to put a vid of this up soon :lol:


Ha ha, no way! You're just gonna have to stick with your mental image of it Im afraid!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> This sums you up perfect, laughing like a mental person!!!!


 mg: Nooooooo! Well, maybe!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: Nooooooo! Well, maybe!


   definitely   x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> definitely   x


 :tongue: x


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders and carbs day, woo hoo!!! Still bloomin tired today though.

30 mins fasted cardio, then breakfast then another 25 mins power walk to work with all my bags (gym stuff and food etc).

Shoulders

Side lat raises 3 x 12

Machine press working up stack 10 reps each weight then 3 x 5 at 35

Seated single arm lat raises 3 x 10 then dropset 3 x 15 each arm

Rear delt raises 3 x 12

Back

Daffy duck lat pull downs 3 x 15 holding every 5th but did it on a different machine tonight so slightly heavier weight

VW Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 20 of each

Hill walkers 3 x 15 normal superse with 3 x 15 to the sides

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Good session but very tough and was literally falling off the Xtrainer at the end!


----------



## H10dst

Nice work mrs!!! FINALLY got back to gym today!! 4 days off and it was tough going today!! Why does a few days off ruin me? Got a decent few days lined up now so I should get to gym everyday till Sunday. Then I start my SD. Sorted my diet out today and should hopefully be able to get 3,000cals down me every day.

WTF is daffy duck manoeuvre all about??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice work mrs!!! FINALLY got back to gym today!! 4 days off and it was tough going today!! Why does a few days off ruin me? Got a decent few days lined up now so I should get to gym everyday till Sunday. Then I start my SD. Sorted my diet out today and should hopefully be able to get 3,000cals down me every day.
> 
> WTF is daffy duck manoeuvre all about??


All sounds good! Diet is key, so stick with it and plenty of quark!! 

Daffy duck, duck butted its all about the duck! x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Shoulders and carbs day, woo hoo!!! Still bloomin tired today though.
> 
> 30 mins fasted cardio, then breakfast then another 25 mins power walk to work with all my bags (gym stuff and food etc).
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Side lat raises 3 x 12
> 
> Machine press working up stack 10 reps each weight then 3 x 5 at 35
> 
> Seated single arm lat raises 3 x 10 then dropset 3 x 15 each arm
> 
> Rear delt raises 3 x 12
> 
> Back
> 
> *Daffy duck lat pull downs* 3 x 15 holding every 5th but did it on a different machine tonight so slightly heavier weight
> 
> VW Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 20 of each
> 
> Hill walkers 3 x 15 normal superse with 3 x 15 to the sides
> 
> 20 mins HIIT on XTrainer
> 
> Good session but very tough and was literally falling off the Xtrainer at the end!


Ha ha

Nice work Daffy....

when you getting the car back??


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> All sounds good! Diet is key, so stick with it and plenty of quark!!
> 
> Daffy duck, duck butted its all about the duck! x


Half tub of quark and spoonful of honey everyday.

If some asks you in the gym what exercise your doing do you say daffy duck, duck butted or make up a technical name??


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Ha ha
> 
> Nice work Daffy....
> 
> when you getting the car back??


Cheers!! Got car back this afternoon, yay! Im not used to being without a car and extra cardio has been good, but just not in the rain!



H10dst said:


> Half tub of quark and spoonful of honey everyday.
> 
> If some asks you in the gym what exercise your doing do you say daffy duck, duck butted or make up a technical name??


Try some mp drops for your quark, they are awesome, I am well and truly in love with them!

Duck butted all the way! But they would be able to see that I was duck butted when doing them so it would make perfect sense to them!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cheers!! Got car back this afternoon, yay! Im not used to being without a car and extra cardio has been good, but just not in the rain!
> 
> Try some mp drops for your quark, they are awesome, I am well and truly in love with them!
> 
> Duck butted all the way! But they would be able to see that I was duck butted when doing them so it would make perfect sense to them!


Perfect sense? You? I dont think so !!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Perfect sense? You? I dont think so !!!


 mg: Everything makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: Everything makes perfect sense to me!


Thats the problem??? x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thats the problem??? x


Not a problem for me! x


----------



## Keeks

Ready for bed tonight!!

35 mins fasted cardio

Tonights session, chest, arms, abs and cardio, urgh!!

Chest

Machine press 3 x 10

Flys 3 x 15

Single arm cable cross overs 3 x 12 each side

Bi's

DB preacher curls 3 x 10 each arm

Seated db curls to the side 3 x 10

Db curls with paws the other way 3 x 10 then dropset 3 x 15

Tri's

Rope pull downs 3 x 12

Reverse grip bar pull down superset with normal grip pull downs 3 x 10 of each

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 20 of each

Hill walkers 3 x 20 normal then 3 x 20 to the sides

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:yawn: :yawn: 

On the plus side, my work pants are quite loose now, had to keep pulling them up today so things are going well in that department.

Think I might try some Dexaprine tomorrow, just to give me a boost as I think I could do with something, training these last few days has been tough and Im doing Saturdays leg session tomorrow as can't make the gym on Saturday. I tried Dexaprine last year and didn't really think much to them but had played around with a few fat burners so not sure if my body was just a bit mayhem-ified at the time. Gonna try them for a week or two and see how I feel.


----------



## dtlv

Hey Keeks, think you are right that now is a good time to see how the fat burners can help... always better to use them to help later in a cut than at the start IMO.

Good session above, enjoy a nights rest... maybe celebrate with some Quark!


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Hey Keeks, think you are right that now is a good time to see how the fat burners can help... always better to use them to help later in a cut than at the start IMO.
> 
> Good session above, enjoy a nights rest... maybe celebrate with some Quark!


I still feel like Im having them a bit too early as I wasn't going to have them in this trial cut, but just need a bit of something to just boost me a little. Works been slighty stressful at the moment too so think thats just zapping me a little more than usual.

Thanks, and how did you guess that quark was on the menu tonight?! You must be pyschic! 

Hope you're ok btw!


----------



## H10dst

By work pants I guess you mean trousers??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> By work pants I guess you mean trousers??


Yep, trousers. You have me wondering what the blinky flip now!? I just call them pants, trousers is too formal no??


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> I still feel like Im having them a bit too early as I wasn't going to have them in this trial cut, but just need a bit of something to just boost me a little. Works been slighty stressful at the moment too so think thats just zapping me a little more than usual.
> 
> Thanks, and how did you guess that quark was on the menu tonight?! You must be pyschic!
> 
> Hope you're ok btw!


It doesn't take a psychic to know you like Quark Keeks... I think ninety percent of your posts invlove it in some form or another :lol:

makes sense to what you are saying about stress and pulling in the fat burners now... low kcals always exaggerate the stress response so if you are feeling a bit tired cutting kcals or exercising even more is only gonna feed the stress even more. A decent fb like dex will help without you having to do that.

Am doing ok thanks - pretty busy at the moment so not on here as much as other times but am mostly behaving myself in the meanwhile :innocent:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, trousers. You have me wondering what the blinky flip now!? I just call them pants, trousers is too formal no??


Suppose it is a bit formal but you need to be careful when calling trousers pants, people will get the wrong idea?'x


----------



## dtlv

H10dst said:


> Suppose it is a bit formal but you need to be careful when calling trousers pants, people will get the wrong idea?'x


Been in the US a lot over the last few years and over there hardly anyone says trousers... always pants. underwear is always specified to boxers or jockeys (y-fronts).

Tell someone you are wearing trousers and y-fronts underneath and many people wouldn't have a clue what you are talking about... no one there knows what y-fronts are and as odd as it sounds some people think trousers are an old fashioned thing the same as pantaloons! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> It doesn't take a psychic to know you like Quark Keeks... I think ninety percent of your posts invlove it in some form or another :lol:
> 
> makes sense to what you are saying about stress and pulling in the fat burners now... low kcals always exaggerate the stress response so if you are feeling a bit tired cutting kcals or exercising even more is only gonna feed the stress even more. A decent fb like dex will help without you having to do that.
> 
> Am doing ok thanks - pretty busy at the moment so not on here as much as other times but am mostly behaving myself in the meanwhile :innocent:


Mostly behaving!? :sneaky2: Glad ya ok anyway.

Im thinking about 95% of posts mention quark, and the others are done when thinking about quark!

Yeah hopefully the dexaprine should help a bit and work should settle in the next week or two so all should come good, fingers crossed!



H10dst said:


> Suppose it is a bit formal but you need to be careful when calling trousers pants, people will get the wrong idea?'x


Ive always just callled them work pants, trousers is too posh for me! x



Dtlv74 said:


> Been in the US a lot over the last few years and over there hardly anyone says trousers... always pants. underwear is always specified to boxers or jockeys (y-fronts).
> 
> Tell someone you are wearing trousers and y-fronts underneath and many people wouldn't have a clue what you are talking about... no one there knows what y-fronts are and as odd as it sounds some people think trousers are an old fashioned thing the same as pantaloons! :lol:


Ha ha! Im liking the pantaloons thing. I shall re-phrase and say my work pantaloons are quite loose! And hopefully soon, I shall be fitting into some of my old denim pantaloons!!


----------



## H10dst

PantaLOONs

That's perfect for you. Looney


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> PantaLOONs
> 
> That's perfect for you. Looney


Nasty pasty!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Nasty pasty!


That's my saying naughty!!!

Funny thing at work today, I was on the phone to my accountant whilst eating my quark and she could obviously tell I was eating so asked what it was, normally people go quark?? What's that? BUT she knew what is was and even gave me a coupe of cheese cake ideas!!! Another quarker


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That's my saying naughty!!!
> 
> Funny thing at work today, I was on the phone to my accountant whilst eating my quark and she could obviously tell I was eating so asked what it was, normally people go quark?? What's that? BUT she knew what is was and even gave me a coupe of cheese cake ideas!!! Another quarker


My saying too, Ive said that for years so ner!

Ha ha, they're popping up all over the place. I might make a mini cheesecake this weekend as no cheat meal, so think i'll have a lemon cheesecake as a treat, within my macros of course.


----------



## Keeks

Well, first Dex done and feeling pretty queasy and a little bit jittery! It kicked in about 15 mins into my fasted cardio session, and it kicked me up the butt to finish the session. 40 mins done. Now, just got to try and be less jittery at work now! :bounce:

Legs later, oh how I cant wait!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Daffy, what are you doing for cardio?


----------



## dazc

every single time i come in this journal, all thats being discussed is quark!

i never know wether there are any new posts or not! lol


----------



## Keeks

I don't go to the gym on Fridays as usually, Im pretty foooked so just chill out on a Friday night, then hit legs hard on Saturday, and I know why I do this after tonights leg session, was very tough indeed and practically crawled to my car, no energy now and pretty much worn out, but its done, so can chill now.

Walking lunges 3 x 25

Wide stance deads 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15

Jump squats 3 x 15

Pistol squats 2 x 10 each leg

Weighted leg kickbacks 3 x 15 each leg

30 mins treadmill

Also, felt pretty queasy all morning after the dex, and just a bit weird. Going to see what Im like at weekend when I have them, and see whether to carry on with them. We'll see.........


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Daffy, what are you doing for cardio?


Good morning in the evening!  Sometimes I flap my wings and shake my tail feather but normally I power walk. Its pretty good where I live as theres loads of hills so I just walk up and down hill after hill, tensing glutes when going up hill for that little extra!



dazc said:


> every single time i come in this journal, all thats being discussed is quark!
> 
> i never know wether there are any new posts or not! lol


Its not all quark, only about 95% of the posts in here mention quark! My next journal will be called 'Keeks quark journal' and it'll all be about quark!!

Hope ya ok!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Good morning in the evening!  Sometimes I *flap my wings and shake my tail feather* but normally I power walk. Its pretty good where I live as theres loads of hills so I just walk up and down hill after hill, tensing glutes when going up hill for that little extra!
> 
> Its not all quark, only about 95% of the posts in here mention quark! My next journal will be called 'Keeks quark journal' and it'll all be about quark!!
> 
> Hope ya ok!


:lol:this I would love to see!

first duck butted, now this.... what ever next.....


----------



## H10dst

Well had a shocking session today  had pie and chips for dinner and think ruined my session, had no energy felt bloated and weak 

Rest tomorrow then start sd on Sunday so need to be on it!!!

Nice session by the way  x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :lol:this I would love to see!
> 
> first duck butted, now this.... what ever next.....


And before you ask.....no Im not gonna post a video of it!! 



H10dst said:


> Well had a shocking session today  had pie and chips for dinner and think ruined my session, had no energy felt bloated and weak
> 
> Rest tomorrow then start sd on Sunday so need to be on it!!!
> 
> Nice session by the way  x


Thats pie ad chips for you, complete stodge and no good for energy!! No pie and chips when you start sd!

It wasnt a nice session I can tell you, potty mouth returned for todays session! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> And before you ask.....no Im not gonna post a video of it!!
> 
> Thats pie ad chips for you, complete stodge and no good for energy!! No pie and chips when you start sd!
> 
> It wasnt a nice session I can tell you, potty mouth returned for todays session! x


Yeah it was kind of a last cheat meal thing. Wish I'd not bothered now. This potty mouth is getting quite regular?! Have you used the word pantaloons today?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah it was kind of a last cheat meal thing. Wish I'd not bothered now. This potty mouth is getting quite regular?! Have you used the word pantaloons today?


Well thats ok then. Was it worth it? Yep, leg sessions = potty mouth, every time!

Thought about pantaloons this morning when I was getting dressed. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well thats ok then. Was it worth it? Yep, leg sessions = potty mouth, every time!
> 
> Thought about pantaloons this morning when I was getting dressed. x


No wasn't worth it at all!!! It's started with leg sessions but it will creep into every session soon enough.

Pantaloonies


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No wasn't worth it at all!!! It's started with leg sessions but it will creep into every session soon enough.
> 
> Pantaloonies


Maybe, gotta admit that sessions are that bit tougher now that Im doing all the extra cardio, so mishaps in language do happen a bit more often now, but they're valid mishaps so its allowed I think!

You're the pantalooney! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Maybe, gotta admit that sessions are that bit tougher now that Im doing all the extra cardio, so mishaps in language do happen a bit more often now, but they're valid mishaps so its allowed I think!
> 
> You're the pantalooney! x


Yeah there allowed in the gym. How long till your comp now anyway?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah there allowed in the gym. How long till your comp now anyway?


23 weeks to go, exciting!!! Cant believe how quickly this years going to be honest, I remember it being about 40 weeks away, and now its only 23. I'll be 1 week out in no time! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> 23 weeks to go, exciting!!! Cant believe how quickly this years going to be honest, I remember it being about 40 weeks away, and now its only 23. I'll be 1 week out in no time! x


23 weeks!!! Have you done many comps before?


----------



## Keeks

Only 2 last year. This year I plan on doing the Leeds show, then possibly the West Midlands the week after and the Midlands the week after that. Three busy weeks! Then I will be eating doughnuts and starting my 'Keeks quark and doughnuts journal!'


----------



## H10dst

That's a fair few then!! Do you get scared / nervous or are you like a pro now?!?!

I think you should wear pantaloons on stage!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That's a fair few then!! Do you get scared / nervous or are you like a pro now?!?!
> 
> I think you should wear pantaloons on stage!!!


Ha ha, Im bricking it already, and only another 23 weeks ahead to get even more nervous about it! Im thinking that this year I'll feel a bit more confident with things, and confidence is a big thing for me, (as for most folk I reckon). I know that I'll never get on stage being completely happy, but I'll be ok if im happier this year.

I really feel like Ive made some decent changes in my physique, and know that I can do the full prep as Ive done it before so Im hoping that this year will be a little less stressful, I sort of know what to expect so Im thinking things can only be better this year. And condition will be better this year, I'll make sure of it!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, Im bricking it already, and only another 23 weeks ahead to get even more nervous about it! Im thinking that this year I'll feel a bit more confident with things, and confidence is a big thing for me, (as for most folk I reckon). I know that I'll never get on stage being completely happy, but I'll be ok if im happier this year.
> 
> I really feel like Ive made some decent changes in my physique, and know that I can do the full prep as Ive done it before so Im hoping that this year will be a little less stressful, I sort of know what to expect so Im thinking things can only be better this year. And condition will be better this year, I'll make sure of it!


That's cool, really good attitude to have. Judging by all the training you've been doing you will be fine. Especially when you bust out some duck butted moves on stage.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That's cool, really good attitude to have. Judging by all the training you've been doing you will be fine. Especially when you bust out some duck butted moves on stage.


Thank you. I tell you, Im retiring if my glutes arent cracking by September, I cant turn into a proper potty mouth for no good reason!

And duck butted moves are purely for the gym!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thank you. I tell you, Im retiring if my glutes arent cracking by September, I cant turn into a proper potty mouth for no good reason!
> 
> And duck butted moves are purely for the gym!


I am sure your glutes will be awesome by September. Maybe a duck move will give you the edge over the others (not that you need it)


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I am sure your glutes will be awesome by September. Maybe a duck move will give you the edge over the others (not that you need it)


Fingers crossed! No duck moves in high heels, otherwise I might have the edge, over the edge of the stage! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Fingers crossed! No duck moves in high heels, otherwise I might have the edge, over the edge of the stage! x


You're funny!!


----------



## Keeks

45 mins fasted cardio this morning and a long session of another form of cardio......shopping, and with bad legs doms. Feels weird not going to the gym on a Saturday though. High carb day tomorrow, yay!!

Also halfed a dexaprine this morning and didnt feel anything so back up to a full tab tomorrow me thinks.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> 45 mins fasted cardio this morning and a long session of another form of cardio......shopping, and with bad legs doms. Feels weird not going to the gym on a Saturday though. High carb day tomorrow, yay!!
> 
> Also halfed a dexaprine this morning and didnt feel anything so back up to a full tab tomorrow me thinks.


Love your commitment, shopping with leg doms!! You hero!!!  no gym today? That's unlike you?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Love your commitment, shopping with leg doms!! You hero!!!  no gym today? That's unlike you?


Had a busy day planned today so did legs yesterday, so just fasted cardio for today. Dont like swapping days, my ocd doesnt like it and I don't like it either. Back to Saturday for legs next week. And yes, shopping with doms, was hard but good! x


----------



## Keeks

45 mins fasted cardio this morning, then a good beasting at the gym :bounce:

Upper body circuits, abs and HIIT

Circuits 3 sets of 15 of each exercise apart from press up and dips which were 10 of each

Close grip lat pull down

Incline db press

Press ups

Standing lat raises

Dips

Standing db shoulder press

DB curls

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs - Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 20 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Full tab of dex today and dont feel half as weird as I did on Friday, don't feel quite as hungry when I've had them, bit more of an effort to eat tbh. Also, my abs are starting to feel really solid under my padding, keep touching my stomach now and feel weird for doing it but I cant wait for abs to come out this year!


----------



## H10dst

First day on SuperDrol and I couldn't get to gym  not the best start. Will work double hard tomorrow.

Hope you had a nice weekend. X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> First day on SuperDrol and I couldn't get to gym  not the best start. Will work double hard tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you had a nice weekend. X


Oh no! Triple hard tomorrow, make up for not going today and the pie and chips the other day!

Good weekend thanks, just went to quickly as usual, hope you've had a good one too! x


----------



## Keeks

Ok, progress pic from today. I sent my PT this pic and she seems happy enough so far.

As I've been doing lots of walking up and down lots and lots of hills, tensing glutes along the way, Im starting to feel buns getting firmer already, so this coupled with two torturous leg session per week, I can feel some lift and improvements since last year. Also had a few comments from people too so its worth the sweat, tears and swear words!



And yes, I have my bling bling show shoes on as these are the ones Ill be wearing come show time, so this will be the angle of my bum.


----------



## H10dst

Wow.

Torture Tuesdays are really paying off. You look stunning.

Can't work out the picture though? Are you in a cupboard??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Wow.
> 
> Torture Tuesdays are really paying off. You look stunning.
> 
> Can't work out the picture though? Are you in a cupboard??


  Thank you. Still a long way from where I want to be but feel I am getting there, and yes, torture Tuesdays seem to be doing the trick, thank god!!

He he, I moved a mirror into my bathroom to get some decent light. (Im allowed out of my cupboard at weekends  )


----------



## H10dst

If that's what eating quark does to you then fcking hell all women should eat it!!!

Thats going to make a great front cover for our (my) book!!!

I realised it was a mirror on my 12th look 

Didn't even notice you had shoes on!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Ok, progress pic from today. I sent my PT this pic and she seems happy enough so far.
> 
> As I've been doing lots of walking up and down lots and lots of hills, tensing glutes along the way, Im starting to feel buns getting firmer already, so this coupled with two torturous leg session per week, I can feel some lift and improvements since last year. Also had a few comments from people too so its worth the sweat, tears and swear words!
> 
> View attachment 81610
> 
> 
> And yes, I have my bling bling show shoes on as these are the ones Ill be wearing come show time, so this will be the angle of my bum.


 :whistling: Wolf Whistle


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> If that's what eating quark does to you then fcking hell all women should eat it!!!
> 
> Thats going to make a great front cover for our (my) book!!!
> 
> I realised it was a mirror on my 12th look
> 
> Didn't even notice you had shoes on!!!


Ha ha, yep, quark has a big part to play in it!

mg: Shoes are big part of it too. Im getting so excited about my bikini and glamming up for the stage!



BestBefore1989 said:


> :whistling: Wolf Whistle


Thank you!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ok, progress pic from today. I sent my PT this pic and she seems happy enough so far.
> 
> As I've been doing lots of walking up and down lots and lots of hills, tensing glutes along the way, Im starting to feel buns getting firmer already, so this coupled with two torturous leg session per week, I can feel some lift and improvements since last year. Also had a few comments from people too so its worth the sweat, tears and swear words!
> 
> View attachment 81610
> 
> 
> And yes, I have my bling bling show shoes on as these are the ones Ill be wearing come show time, so this will be the angle of my bum.


Looking good Daffy baby

Your quad, hams and glutes are really shining through... keep doing what your doing


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Looking good Daffy baby
> 
> Your quad, hams and glutes are really hining through... keep doing what your doing


Thank you! 

Im happy enough at 23 weeks out tbh, and knowing that Ive got another 23 weeks to work hard makes me feel that bit better.


----------



## Jay.32

you are well on target.... but dont take that for granted... :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> you are well on target.... but dont take that for granted... :thumbup1:


No way!! Now that Ive got back into full on cardio and dieting, its spurring me on even more, and when Im doing my am cardio, alone with my thoughts, all I can think of is getting on stage, which just keeps pushing me. The more I start to change, the more motivated I get.


----------



## Guest

Fantastic legs and glutes!

I'm buying more quark tomorrow, though I don't think It's going to give me those results lol.

Excellent work on your part - well done you!! XX


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> No way!! Now that Ive got back into full on cardio and dieting, its spurring me on even more, and when Im doing my am cardio, alone with my thoughts, all I can think of is getting on stage, which just keeps pushing me. The more I start to change, the more motivated I get.


I can see you are very focused with out a doubt...

Ive never tried quark!!! but its all I read in this journal :laugh: so am going to have to try it..


----------



## H10dst

Leigh L said:


> Fantastic legs and glutes!
> 
> I'm buying more quark tomorrow, though I don't think It's going to give me those results lol.
> 
> Excellent work on your part - well done you!! XX


If you eat plenty of it, and buy keeks recipe book you too can look like that


----------



## Keeks

Leigh L said:


> Fantastic legs and glutes!
> 
> I'm buying more quark tomorrow, though I don't think It's going to give me those results lol.
> 
> Excellent work on your part - well done you!! XX


Thank you hun! 

Its been a long slow process but now Im starting to see the results it feels good to know Im on the right track, and know that more work will get me where I want to be.

And the quark helps, keep my sweet tooth and cravings at bay! x



Jay.32 said:


> I can see you are very focused with out a doubt...
> 
> Ive never tried quark!!! but its all I read in this journal :laugh: so am going to have to try it..


Im a woman, once I set my mind on something, I get it no matter what!!

mg: You've never tried quark!?!??! And you've been in here how many times? Tut tut tut. :nono: Its one of the best creations ever, so versatile and so tasty with protien powder or drops. Please please PLEASE get yourself some quark!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> If you eat plenty of it, and buy keeks recipe book you too can look like that


Plenty plenty plenty quark, and a little bit more for good measure!

Did you ever get any mp drops? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Plenty plenty plenty quark, and a little bit more for good measure!
> 
> Did you ever get any mp drops? x


No I thought they were pointless. I add a bit of Honey to my quark then lob a few strawberries and blueberries in too.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No I thought they were pointless. I add a bit of Honey to my quark then lob a few strawberries and blueberries in too.


No not pointless, little drops of heaven, they're well tasty!


----------



## Keeks

45 mins fasted cardio done, and Im absolutely starving, roll on bakewell tart porridge! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

1,000 cal shake for my brekkie plus poached eggs on toast.


----------



## Guest

H10dst said:


> 1,000 cal shake for my brekkie plus poached eggs on toast.


That's a days calorie intake for me right there!!

So unfair being female sometimes.


----------



## RACK

Shape looks really good in the pic keeks, no pout though..............

23 weeks, I thought we only had 20, I can relax a bit now haha x


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> No not pointless, little drops of heaven, they're well tasty!


I've bought the drops in a couple of flavours but haven't tried them yet. Need to get some more quark lol.

The Sainsburys one, I like it but sometimes find it thick depending on what I'm adding, so I have to thin it with milk or water.

Wher's your recipes? Lol. Do you have a quark recipe thread?


----------



## H10dst

Leigh L said:


> I've bought the drops in a couple of flavours but haven't tried them yet. Need to get some more quark lol.
> 
> The Sainsburys one, I like it but sometimes find it thick depending on what I'm adding, so I have to thin it with milk or water.
> 
> Wher's your recipes? Lol. Do you have a quark recipe thread?


No I don't have a quark recipe thread I just post on her, me and keeks got an agreement 

I usually have quark,but of honey and some fruit. Nothing out the ordinary, that's keeks who makes all the weird stuff like chocolate scrambled eggs etc

I didn't see the point in drops if they only add taste?? Just use real food??

Dave


----------



## H10dst

Leigh L said:


> That's a days calorie intake for me right there!!
> 
> So unfair being female sometimes.


It's not exactly a tasty shake but it does the job.


----------



## Keeks

20 mins HIIT on rower tonight then 5 x 20 hill walkers and 5 x 20 side hill walkers.

Diet brain has fully kicked in now, being quite forgetful and just dizzy, the downside of comp prep I guess, but on the plus side, work pantaloons from last week are now too big to wear, super yay!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Shape looks really good in the pic keeks, no pout though..............
> 
> 23 weeks, I thought we only had 20, I can relax a bit now haha x


Thank you, still not perfected the pout so no pics of that yet!

You had me in a real panic then Mr, but I've checked and double checked my calendar, 23 weeks to go, phew! x


----------



## H10dst

Pantaloonies!!!


----------



## Keeks

Leigh L said:


> I've bought the drops in a couple of flavours but haven't tried them yet. Need to get some more quark lol.
> 
> The Sainsburys one, I like it but sometimes find it thick depending on what I'm adding, so I have to thin it with milk or water.
> 
> Wher's your recipes? Lol. Do you have a quark recipe thread?


The Morrisons one is the best I reckon, really creamy so good to mix with things, especially drops.

A few recipes are mini cheesecakes, just mix quark with flavouring, and crumble some oat cakes and top with the quark, delish!

Also, a mini quiche with whatever veg, I like cherry toms, spinach and onion, then mix 2 dollops of quark, 3 egg whites, pour over the veg and cook like a quiche for 25 mins, ace!

Then bread & butter pudding, tear bread up, cover with egg whites mixed with quark and either some mp drops or protein powder, pour over bread and cook for about 20 mins, or just a pudding without the bread, tastes a bit like a healthy egg custard. 



H10dst said:


> No I don't have a quark recipe thread I just post on her, me and keeks got an agreement
> 
> I usually have quark,but of honey and some fruit. Nothing out the ordinary, that's keeks who makes all the weird stuff like chocolate scrambled eggs etc
> 
> I didn't see the point in drops if they only add taste?? Just use real food??
> 
> Dave


Weird stuff.....me!?!?

I use the drops as don't want to be having extra calories etc at supper time which would be either the fruit or honey. Ok when not dieting but I literally watch everything now to stick to macros so don't want to be having anything extra, thats why the drops suit me so much, and they are just so tasty!


----------



## Guest

Yep totally agree about the extra food cals. Was going to say the same. I guess because I find it hard to keep the cals low, every little thing counts so the drops will be great.

I've picked up the morrisons quark on the way home tonight. How lucky was that? Haven't had that one before but glad its keeks recommended. Having it shortly. I'll need to write those recipes down as I have a head like a sieve. Nothing happens in my world, if It's not on a list xx


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> The Morrisons one is the best I reckon, really creamy so good to mix with things, especially drops.
> 
> A few recipes are mini cheesecakes, just mix quark with flavouring, and crumble some oat cakes and top with the quark, delish!
> 
> Also, a mini quiche with whatever veg, I like cherry toms, spinach and onion, then mix 2 dollops of quark, 3 egg whites, pour over the veg and cook like a quiche for 25 mins, ace!
> 
> Then bread & butter pudding, tear bread up, cover with egg whites mixed with quark and either some mp drops or protein powder, pour over bread and cook for about 20 mins, or just a pudding without the bread, tastes a bit like a healthy egg custard.
> 
> Weird stuff.....me!?!?
> 
> I use the drops as don't want to be having extra calories etc at supper time which would be either the fruit or honey. Ok when not dieting but I literally watch everything now to stick to macros so don't want to be having anything extra, thats why the drops suit me so much, and they are just so tasty!


Whatever. Still think there pointless 

Don't go giving out out recipes to everyone!! How we supposed to make any cash if your giving away info?! You may have the beauty but I am defo the brains in this operation. Xx


----------



## H10dst

Leigh L said:


> Yep totally agree about the extra food cals. Was going to say the same. I guess because I find it hard to keep the cals low, every little thing counts so the drops will be great.
> 
> I've picked up the morrisons quark on the way home tonight. How lucky was that? Haven't had that one before but glad its keeks recommended. Having it shortly. I'll need to write those recipes down as I have a head like a sieve. Nothing happens in my world, if It's not on a list xx


Keeks recommended!! Sounds like a decent brand name.

I've made the quiche before, in fact I think the pics are on this thread somewhere?? It was nice and well easy to make. X


----------



## Keeks

Leigh L said:


> Yep totally agree about the extra food cals. Was going to say the same. I guess because I find it hard to keep the cals low, every little thing counts so the drops will be great.
> 
> I've picked up the morrisons quark on the way home tonight. How lucky was that? Haven't had that one before but glad its keeks recommended. Having it shortly. I'll need to write those recipes down as I have a head like a sieve. Nothing happens in my world, if It's not on a list xx


Exactly, even though its fruit, still extra cals and not needed before bed.

Ha ha, same here with the sieve head, I got a diary to keep track of things and still forget things!! Hope you like the morrisons quark anyway, it defo is the best on the market!



H10dst said:


> Whatever. Still think there pointless
> 
> Don't go giving out out recipes to everyone!! How we supposed to make any cash if your giving away info?! You may have the beauty but I am defo the brains in this operation. Xx


Not pointless!!!!!! And I have the recipes so don't insult my drops!  x



H10dst said:


> Keeks recommended!! Sounds like a decent brand name.
> 
> I've made the quiche before, in fact I think the pics are on this thread somewhere?? It was nice and well easy to make. X


When I bring out my own brand of quark, its going to be called something like 'Cheeky Keeks Quark' x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Exactly, even though its fruit, still extra cals and not needed before bed.
> 
> Ha ha, same here with the sieve head, I got a diary to keep track of things and still forget things!! Hope you like the morrisons quark anyway, it defo is the best on the market!
> 
> Not pointless!!!!!! And I have the recipes so don't insult my drops!  x
> 
> When I bring out my own brand of quark, its going to be called something like 'Cheeky Keeks Quark' x


Ok I'll leave the drops alone. You've got to put my name on the quark packing, it's only fair??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ok I'll leave the drops alone. You've got to put my name on the quark packing, it's only fair??


Sorry, my cheeky keeky quark! Could put it in the small print somewhere I guess!?  x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Sorry, my cheeky keeky quark! Could put it in the small print somewhere I guess!?  x


Deal!!! Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Deal!!! Xx


Oh heck, Noels back with his bad hair and bad beard! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, Noels back with his bad hair and bad beard! x


Noel has gone for good. It's just me and my bad hair, no beard though. X


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Cheeky Keeks Quark


Haha Try saying that three times quick!

Had my quark and toffee drops. Think I put in too many drops for the minute quantity of quark lol but I'm learning. Half an oatcake crumbled on took the sweetness/richness down so thanks for the great tip. I've got banana flavour to try out yet too. Can't remember if they do a Lemon? if so, have you tried it? Got lemon cheesecake longings.

You mentioned cherry bakewell porridge ... How are you achieving the cherry bit, please?

you do know you're my guru now, don't you?

I will never achieve your look but as close to it as my raggedy old body will allow, will be perfectly adequate for my remaining twilight years xx


----------



## Uriel

Leigh L said:


> remaining twilight years xx


count in months now old girl.......you'll feel better pmsl


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> count in months now old girl.......you'll feel better pmsl


Yeah, babe, and 24 less of the buggers for you pmsl


----------



## Uriel

i live in dog years lol


----------



## Uriel

no dho.....that makes me 7 times older lol


----------



## Keeks

Leigh L said:


> Haha Try saying that three times quick!
> 
> Had my quark and toffee drops. Think I put in too many drops for the minute quantity of quark lol but I'm learning. Half an oatcake crumbled on took the sweetness/richness down so thanks for the great tip. I've got banana flavour to try out yet too. Can't remember if they do a Lemon? if so, have you tried it? Got lemon cheesecake longings.
> 
> You mentioned cherry bakewell porridge ... How are you achieving the cherry bit, please?
> 
> you do know you're my guru now, don't you?
> 
> I will never achieve your look but as close to it as my raggedy old body will allow, will be perfectly adequate for my remaining twilight years xx


Ha ha, real tongue twister!

Banana, toffee and raspberry are my faves, yum yum! They don't do lemon but I got some lemon flavouring and did a mini lemon cheescake and it was awesome, well worth a go.

As for bakewell tart porridge, its USN pistachio protein powder that tastes just like bakewell tart,its my absolute fave protein. Also tastes great in quark too, and great for making protein pancakes. Tastes great in anything really! 

Ha ha, guru keeks, I like it! And never say never, you have a good shape in your avi! Anything is possible!  x


----------



## Jay.32

"quark" that is all


----------



## Uriel

keeks there is no way u need a 23 week prep from the pics lol......rhats a lifestyle not a prep lol - you could come in knocking 10 weeks off that, u are in very good shape already


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> Thank you, still not perfected the pout so no pics of that yet!
> 
> You had me in a real panic then Mr, but I've checked and double checked my calendar, 23 weeks to go, phew! x


It's cos I've not really been counting, I knew it was 20ish lol

I take it the drop in carbs and having them every 4 days is doing the trick as the work pants are hangin off?

As for the pout, god I can do it even while eatin!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Rack you need to stop spamming other peoples journals with pics of you pouting like a fooking duck!!


----------



## RACK

Just a joke mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

is that a fooking duck butted pout? :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

RACK said:


> Just a joke mate


I know dude was only taking the piss x


----------



## RACK

I'm sure I have a pout pic to post for "OK" hahaha


----------



## Keeks

Another Torture Tuesday done, dusted and survived, woo hoo!

30 mins fasted cardio this morning.

Lying ham curls 10 reps, lighter weight for another 10 then lighter for another ten holding every 5th 3 full sets superset with 3 x 25 calf raises (I never fail to wobble off the machine when done in a drunken stagger)

Leg press feet high & wide working up stack with 15 reps then 3 x 15 working sets, then on last set working down stack adding 5 reps to each weight

Pelvic lifts 3 x 20

Weighted leg kick backs (10kg) 3 x 20 each leg

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 15 each leg

30 mins treadmill

:bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Nice work mrs!! I am contemplating on going tonight or not? Don't normally go Tuesday's but got nothing to do so might have a cheeky bonus session??

How's things anyway? X


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> "quark" that is all


  Is that 'I've tried quark and its the best thing ever!?!?'



Uriel said:


> keeks there is no way u need a 23 week prep from the pics lol......rhats a lifestyle not a prep lol - you could come in knocking 10 weeks off that, u are in very good shape already


Thank you. This is a bit of a trial prep really, to see how things go and my PT just wanted me to drop a bit of fat so that she can see where I need to be focusing on in the last few months. I've never carb cycled so it was a bit of a test to see how I repsond to it, so we know where to go when full on prep starts. This year Im going to work my hardest to come in looking the best I possibly can! 



RACK said:


> It's cos I've not really been counting, I knew it was 20ish lol
> 
> I take it the drop in carbs and having them every 4 days is doing the trick as the work pants are hangin off?
> 
> As for the pout, god I can do it even while eatin!!!!


PMSL Another good pout pic. Im gonna have to pull a real pout out of the bag to win my doughnut, must practise harder!!!

Yep, things are working diet wise at the moment, all is good! And it feels great to be seeing changes, so looking forward to comp now, and not just for the after show doughnuts!!


----------



## Keeks

Magic Torch said:


> Rack you need to stop spamming other peoples journals with pics of you pouting like a fooking duck!!


Ha ha, its all about the duck in here, duck pouting, duck butted......



BestBefore1989 said:


> is that a fooking duck butted pout? :lol:


Need to get practising the duck butted pout....will be doing it tomorrow when doing the duck butted pull downs, or newly named daffy duck pull downs. 



RACK said:


> I'm sure I have a pout pic to post for "OK" hahaha


Post it, post it, post it!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice work mrs!! I am contemplating on going tonight or not? Don't normally go Tuesday's but got nothing to do so might have a cheeky bonus session??
> 
> How's things anyway? X


Do it, cant beat a bonus session, and if you're not doing anything then quite frankly, it would be rude not to go!

Things are good thanks, ready for bed after today but feeling good all in all! Hows you? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Do it, cant beat a bonus session, and if you're not doing anything then quite frankly, it would be rude not to go!
> 
> Things are good thanks, ready for bed after today but feeling good all in all! Hows you? x


Your right!! I am on my way  I'll only feel bad if I don't go.

I am fine thanks, it's only day 3 of my sd but had a good session yesterday so hopefully things will start to pick up!!

Dave x


----------



## Jay.32

Ha ha.. no not try the quark yet..but its on my shopping list...

I see you worked hard today Daffy:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your right!! I am on my way  I'll only feel bad if I don't go.
> 
> I am fine thanks, it's only day 3 of my sd but had a good session yesterday so hopefully things will start to pick up!!
> 
> Dave x


Get gone, might as well make most of sd so go and kick some sd butt! x



Jay.32 said:


> Ha ha.. no not try the quark yet..but its on my shopping list...
> 
> I see you worked hard today Daffy:thumbup1:


What was that.....Quark is the best thing ever and a food sent from heaven, to help grow our muscles!? Yes I totally agree with you, I do quite like it myself! 

Worked my butt off, good session, but am pooped now! Feet up now! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Get gone, might as well make most of sd so go and kick some sd butt! x
> 
> What was that.....Quark is the best thing ever and a food sent from heaven, to help grow our muscles!? Yes I totally agree with you, I do quite like it myself!
> 
> Worked my butt off, good session, but am pooped now! Feet up now! x


Been and done!! Enjoyed it to be fair!! Feeling really good at the moment don't know if it's sd or not?!? Who cares I feel good  

Enjoy feet up time as it never lasts long enough


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Been and done!! Enjoyed it to be fair!! Feeling really good at the moment don't know if it's sd or not?!? Who cares I feel good
> 
> Enjoy feet up time as it never lasts long enough


Good good! And if its not the sd, its the quark! 

Its doesnt last long enough then its time to start all over again! x


----------



## Keeks

Wednesday weigh in - 128lbs, 1/2 inch off waist and 1/2 inch off bum :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:

30 mins fasted cardio

Shoulders, back, abs and HIIT

Shoulders - Single arm leaning lat raises 3 x 10 dropset with 3 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 10

Rear delt raises 3 x 12

Arnold press 3 x 10 superset with db press 3 x 15

Back - Daffy duck pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th

VW hyperextensions on stability ball 3 x 20

Abs - Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Reverse crunches on bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Hill walkers 3 x 20 normal superset with 3 x 20 side hill walkers

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Fooooked but in a good way, and in a good mood due to weigh in this morning!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Wednesday weigh in - 128lbs, 1/2 inch off waist and 1/2 inch off bum :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:
> 
> 30 mins fasted cardio
> 
> Shoulders, back, abs and HIIT
> 
> Shoulders - Single arm leaning lat raises 3 x 10 dropset with 3 x 15
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 10
> 
> Rear delt raises 3 x 12
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 10 superset with db press 3 x 15
> 
> Back - Daffy duck pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th
> 
> VW hyperextensions on stability ball 3 x 20
> 
> Abs - Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> Reverse crunches on bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20
> 
> Hill walkers 3 x 20 normal superset with 3 x 20 side hill walkers
> 
> 20 mins HIIT on XTrainer
> 
> Fooooked but in a good way, and in a good mood due to weigh in this morning!!


Well done Mrs!! Bet your pleased with that then? 1/2 inch makes all the difference!?!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well done Mrs!! Bet your pleased with that then? 1/2 inch makes all the difference!?!


Very happy, over last few weeks Im down about 5lbs, and the tape measure is coming down too so all is good!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Very happy, over last few weeks Im down about 5lbs, and the tape measure is coming down too so all is good!


Isn't it weird that's the two things I want to get bigger!! If you know what I mean


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Isn't it weird that's the two things I want to get bigger!! If you know what I mean


Ha ha, yeah I know what you mean!


----------



## H10dst

Nice of you to pay a visit to my journal for a change!! No flogging quark in there though  x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice of you to pay a visit to my journal for a change!! No flogging quark in there though  x


Ha ha, is it a quark free zone? It won't be if I visit from time to time! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, is it a quark free zone? It won't be if I visit from time to time! x


Have a look in there now..,


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Have a look in there now..,


If Im there, it'll never be quark free, as it isn't anymore!!!


----------



## H10dst

My journal has had its cherry popped. Cherry quark anyone?


----------



## Keeks

Im so proud of your journal now! Hope it enjoyed it!


----------



## H10dst

It didn't complain. I would ask how good it was but it's gone for a smoke outside


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It didn't complain. I would ask how good it was but it's gone for a smoke outside


Didnt complain, it should be over the moon! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Didnt complain, it should be over the moon! x


Loved it


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Wednesday weigh in - 128lbs, 1/2 inch off waist and 1/2 inch off bum :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:
> 
> 30 mins fasted cardio
> 
> Shoulders, back, abs and HIIT
> 
> Shoulders - Single arm leaning lat raises 3 x 10 dropset with 3 x 15
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 10
> 
> Rear delt raises 3 x 12
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 10 superset with db press 3 x 15
> 
> Back - Daffy duck pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th
> 
> VW hyperextensions on stability ball 3 x 20
> 
> Abs - Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> Reverse crunches on bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20
> 
> Hill walkers 3 x 20 normal superset with 3 x 20 side hill walkers
> 
> 20 mins HIIT on XTrainer
> 
> Fooooked but in a good way, and in a good mood due to weigh in this morning!!


Well done Daffy, dont take too much weight off that peach mind:whistling:


----------



## mal

Jay.32 said:


> Well done Daffy, dont take too much weight off* that peach *mind:whistling:


Your like a dog on heat round this place mate :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

mal said:


> Your like a dog on heat round this place mate :lol:


I was just trying to be helpful...

Daffy knows that.. :tongue:


----------



## BigAggs

Looking good Keeks :rockon:


----------



## Keeks

Bad nights sleep last night, 1001 things going round in my head so couldnt settle, then at about 4ish, deceided to skip fasted cardio and re-set my alarm. Got up this morning, first morning of missing fasted cardio and felt bad and crapppy all day, wont be doing that again!

Good session at the gym to make up for it though

Chest, arms, abs & HIIT

Chest

Incline DB press 3 x 15

DB flies 3 x 12 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Bi's & Tri's Supersets

DB curls 3 x 12 with Machine dips 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 10 with rope pull downs 3 x 12

DB curls on a bench 3 x 12 with Lying kickbacks 3 x 15

Abs - Same as yesterday

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Well done Daffy, dont take too much weight off that peach mind:whistling:


Ha ha, no chance, gotta keep it nice and round, a firm little peach it will be! 



BigAggs said:


> Looking good Keeks :rockon:


Thank you!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Bad nights sleep last night, 1001 things going round in my head so couldnt settle, then at about 4ish, deceided to skip fasted cardio and re-set my alarm. Got up this morning, first morning of missing fasted cardio and felt bad and crapppy all day, wont be doing that again!
> 
> Good session at the gym to make up for it though
> 
> Chest, arms, abs & HIIT
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline DB press 3 x 15
> 
> DB flies 3 x 12 superset with press ups 3 x 10
> 
> Bi's & Tri's Supersets
> 
> DB curls 3 x 12 with Machine dips 3 x 12
> 
> Cable bar curls 3 x 10 with rope pull downs 3 x 12
> 
> DB curls on a bench 3 x 12 with Lying kickbacks 3 x 15
> 
> Abs - Same as yesterday
> 
> 20 mins HIIT on XTrainer


Hope everything's ok? It's weird how a bad nights sleep in the week knackers you up but at weekends you hardly notice it??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hope everything's ok? It's weird how a bad nights sleep in the week knackers you up but at weekends you hardly notice it??


I always notice a bad nights sleep, even at weekends, I cant hack late nights anymore, Im past all that! (EEK, I sound well old and boring)

Yeah ok thanks, just a busy stressed bee at the moment. Oh well, 2 weeks and I'll be on a beach so its all ok! Hope your ok! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I always notice a bad nights sleep, even at weekends, I cant hack late nights anymore, Im past all that! (EEK, I sound well old and boring)
> 
> Yeah ok thanks, just a busy stressed bee at the moment. Oh well, 2 weeks and I'll be on a beach so its all ok! Hope your ok! x


I am not a late night person either, would sooner get up earlier and get things done. Very jealous you'll be on a beach soon. Well least you'll get some bikini practice in!!!

Yeah I am really good ta x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I am not a late night person either, would sooner get up earlier and get things done. Very jealous you'll be on a beach soon. Well least you'll get some bikini practice in!!!
> 
> Yeah I am really good ta x


Me too, feel like I ge more done in the morning rather than staying up late. I can't wait to get on that beach, but will miss not training, thats going to wind me up and no doubt I'll get cranky but the sun should make up for that! Need to get a bikini yet, thats next on to do list.

Glad ya good!  x


----------



## Keeks

Yesterday was rest day, so just did 35mins fasted cardio.

Today, 40 mins fasted cardio done and legs later, urgh!!!!

Also, my other half works away so only comes home every few weeks. He came home last night after 2 weeks away and he said I looked quite a bit different, leaner, arms looking good, slight capping on shoulders, and bum looking tighter and lifted :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Me too, feel like I ge more done in the morning rather than staying up late. I can't wait to get on that beach, but will miss not training, thats going to wind me up and no doubt I'll get cranky but the sun should make up for that! Need to get a bikini yet, thats next on to do list.
> 
> Glad ya good!  x


Some time off training will let your muscles rest 7 grow!


----------



## Keeks

Yeah I had a rest week 3 or 4 weeks ago and just did a bit of cardio. When I returned to the gym the next week, I really saw some decent changes, just seemed to have a little growing spurt, the rest defo did its job!


----------



## Keeks

Legs done good & proper.

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Abductors 3 x 25

Wide stance stiff leg deads and normal stance 3 x 20 of each doing wide then rest then normal then rest etc

Piston squats 2 x 12 each leg

Jump squats 3 x 15

Dont know what this is called but on a seated leg press, kneeling on the seat, one foot on plate then pushing back 3 x 15 each leg

30 mins treadmill

:bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Not another keeks made-up-ercise


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not another keeks made-up-ercise


They're the best ones! Alhtough this doesn't have a name sadly. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> They're the best ones! Alhtough this doesn't have a name sadly. x


I am sure you will think of something wacky!!!


----------



## Keeks

45 mins fasted cardio this morning then upper body circuits, abs & HIIT this aft.

Upper body circuits - 3 sets, 15 reps 1st set, then up weight and 12 reps then up weight and 10 reps for final set.

Machine chest press

Seated row

Machine shoulder press

Tricep dips

DB curls

Press ups (10, 10 then 8)

Side lat raises

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs - Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg rasies 20 of each x 3 sets

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

HIIT 10 mins on XTrainer


----------



## MissBC

I AM ABOUT TO MAKE THE BIGGEST SACRIFIC IN THE WORLD and i dont like it

I have to give up Quark for my final week of prep

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :crying:


----------



## Keeks

MissBC said:


> I AM ABOUT TO MAKE THE BIGGEST SACRIFIC IN THE WORLD and i dont like it
> 
> I have to give up Quark for my final week of prep
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :crying:


 mg: Oh no!!!!! One week though, and it'll be worth the sacrifice!! Then its as much quark as you like, and I bet a nice cheat meal too eh!?

Hope the no quark week flys by!!


----------



## H10dst

Hiya!! Hope you've had a nice weekend? See you've been training hard as usual  how long till your hen do / holiday anyway?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hiya!! Hope you've had a nice weekend? See you've been training hard as usual  how long till your hen do / holiday anyway?


Yep, no rest for the wicked. Good weekend thanks, you? Its two weeks until hen do, and it was the pre hen do last night so had a couple of drinks but still got gym and cardio done today, no way Im missing any part of training.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, no rest for the wicked. Good weekend thanks, you? Its two weeks until hen do, and it was the pre hen do last night so had a couple of drinks but still got gym and cardio done today, no way Im missing any part of training.


Yeah not too bad thanks, had a couple of really good training sessions.

Surely a Pre hen do is just an excuse for another night out?


----------



## Jay.32

MissBC said:


> I AM ABOUT TO MAKE THE BIGGEST SACRIFIC IN THE WORLD and i dont like it
> 
> I have to give up Quark for my final week of prep
> 
> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :crying:


You may have to go in rehab for this..


----------



## Keeks

Cardio day today with bad leg doms, all those SLDL's the other day certainly did the trick.

30 mins fasted cardio then 20 mins HIIT on rower tonight, followed by 3 x 20 hill walkers and 3 x 20 side hill walkers, and its nearly torture Tuesday AGAIN. Im sire they slot a few more Tuesdays in every now and again just to pee me off!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah not too bad thanks, had a couple of really good training sessions.
> 
> Surely a Pre hen do is just an excuse for another night out?


Good good!

Pre hen do is english hen do for people who cant make it abroad, but still a good excuse for a night out anyway.



Jay.32 said:


> You may have to go in rehab for this..


I would have to be in rehab if it was me with no quark for a week, Id be climbing the walls!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cardio day today with bad leg doms, all those SLDL's the other day certainly did the trick.
> 
> 30 mins fasted cardio then 20 mins HIIT on rower tonight, followed by 3 x 20 hill walkers and 3 x 20 side hill walkers, and its nearly torture Tuesday AGAIN. Im sire they slot a few more Tuesdays in every now and again just to pee me off!


Without the torture Tuesday your glutes wouldn't be half as good.

Just finished my leg session tonight and I am pooped. Looking forward to a days rest tomorrow. Been training really hard on sd but think its finally caught up with me, my whole body is aching 

Never mind no pain no gain and all that sh1t.

Dave xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Without the torture Tuesday your glutes wouldn't be half as good.
> 
> Just finished my leg session tonight and I am pooped. Looking forward to a days rest tomorrow. Been training really hard on sd but think its finally caught up with me, my whole body is aching
> 
> Never mind no pain no gain and all that sh1t.
> 
> Dave xx


Yep, no pain, no gain, and no torture Tuesday, no cracking glutes!

Have a good rest then hit it hard again. Not much rest for the wicked! x


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday, AGAIN!!! 40 mins fasted cardio done. :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Torture Tuesday, AGAIN!!! 40 mins fasted cardio done. :bounce:


What time did you start that!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> What time did you start that!!!


Out the door for 6.15am. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Out the door for 6.15am. x


Sh1t!! That's what time my alarm goes off!! Suppose that's why your behind is so much better looking than mine!! Xx


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesdays NEVER get any better, and worse today as still had slight doms from Saturday and 3rd low carb day made it about a gazillion times tougher.

Lying ham curls - 3 full sets of 15 reps holding every 5th then drop the weight and another 15 holding every 5th superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises

Leg press with feet high and wide 10 reps working up stack then 4 x 12 at 140

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 15 superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 15 holding every 5th

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Cable kickbacks but standing this week 3 x 20 each leg

30 mins treadmill, job done and feet up now.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Sh1t!! That's what time my alarm goes off!! Suppose that's why your behind is so much better looking than mine!! Xx


My alarm only goes off 10 mins before that, just throw my clothes on, grab the ipod and out the door, then get showered and ready for work when I get home. Gotta be done! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> My alarm only goes off 10 mins before that, just throw my clothes on, grab the ipod and out the door, then get showered and ready for work when I get home. Gotta be done! x


10mins?!? That's got to be a record for a woman getting ready??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 10mins?!? That's got to be a record for a woman getting ready??


No faffing, trackies on, hoody on, ipod on, off I go, woman on a mission at that time in the morning! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> No faffing, trackies on, hoody on, ipod on, off I go, woman on a mission at that time in the morning! x


Then come back and take ages to get ready for work? Finding the right Pantaloons to match your top etc??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Then come back and take ages to get ready for work? Finding the right Pantaloons to match your top etc??


Ha ha, finding pantaloons that fit ok. And I dont take that long to get ready for work. I have 2 diabetic cats so breakfast time can be a nightmare sometimes and this is what takes time in the mornings. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, finding pantaloons that fit ok. And I dont take that long to get ready for work. I have 2 diabetic cats so breakfast time can be a nightmare sometimes and this is what takes time in the mornings. x


Fair enough that's a reasonable excuse I suppose.


----------



## H10dst

Hey, how's things?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hey, how's things?


Hi. Good thanks but tired, early night me thinks! How about you? x


----------



## Keeks

35 mins fasted cardio this morning.

Shoulders, back, abs & HIIT

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 12

Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 15

Single arm seated lat raises 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15

Rear delt raises laid on a bench with paws horizontal 3 x 15

Back

Lat pulldowns a la daffy duck 3 x 20 holding every 5th

VW Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Reverse crunches on a ball superset with leg raises 3 x 20 of each

Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with 3 x 20 side hill walkers

20 mins HIIT on Xtrainer

Job done and fooooked! :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Hi. Good thanks but tired, early night me thinks! How about you? x


About the same haha and it's only Wednesday!!! Only half way through the week!

Had a decent session today though so that's made me feel better.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> About the same haha and it's only Wednesday!!! Only half way through the week!
> 
> Had a decent session today though so that's made me feel better.


Ha ha, my feeling exactly, its only Wednesday, but Im not bothered this week cos Ive only got 5 & 1/2 days to work then its party time! 

Am panicking about not training and what to do next week before I go though, dont like being out of my routine!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, my feeling exactly, its only Wednesday, but Im not bothered this week cos Ive only got 5 & 1/2 days to work then its party time!
> 
> Am panicking about not training and what to do next week before I go though, dont like being out of my routine!


That's well unfair, you'll be tanning your cheeks on the beach and I'll be here in the rain!!!

How long you going for anyway, maybe a proper break will do you good??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That's well unfair, you'll be tanning your cheeks on the beach and I'll be here in the rain!!!
> 
> How long you going for anyway, maybe a proper break will do you good??


Gotta look after the glutes!

Just a long weekend, but think the rest will do me good, and I always tend to see some progress after a break from training so hopefully, the rest will do its magic. Enjoy the rain! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Gotta look after the glutes!
> 
> Just a long weekend, but think the rest will do me good, and I always tend to see some progress after a break from training so hopefully, the rest will do its magic. Enjoy the rain! x


Thanks!! Funny if you come back and your cheeks have dropped and to the floor  xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thanks!! Funny if you come back and your cheeks have dropped and to the floor  xx


That would NOT be funny! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> That would NOT be funny! x


Maybe a little?? Bet you would stick a pic up then! Hehe


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Maybe a little?? Bet you would stick a pic up then! Hehe


???? A pic of my droopy glutes!?! Im confused! :confused1:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> ???? A pic of my droopy glutes!?! Im confused! :confused1:


Yeah if they went droopy you wouldn't want to post a pic up.??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah if they went droopy you wouldn't want to post a pic up.??


I would cry like a baby if they went droopy now after all these torture Tuesdays and would replace the gym with knitting. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I would cry like a baby if they went droopy now after all these torture Tuesdays and would replace the gym with knitting. x


Wonder if the knitting forums are as good as this one??

Only messing chick, you'll have a great time and a decent rest, you've worked hard.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Wonder if the knitting forums are as good as this one??
> 
> Only messing chick, you'll have a great time and a decent rest, you've worked hard.


I bet the knitting forums are a blast!

Cheers, then the hard work will really start when I get back, and I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I bet the knitting forums are a blast!
> 
> Cheers, then the hard work will really start when I get back, and I cant wait!!!!!


Haha you've not even gone yet and your planning your training for when you get back!!

Speak soon xx

Dave


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Haha you've not even gone yet and your planning your training for when you get back!!
> 
> Speak soon xx
> 
> Dave


I'll be about 19 weeks out when I get back so gotta plan the training with military precision! Spk soon. x


----------



## Keeks

Tough day today, very tired, feeling worn out and ready for bed. :yawn:

Boys, I apologise now cos this is ladies stuff......

So every month about a week & 1/2 before that time of the month, I start retaining water, usually about 2lbs and feel weak as owt. It really hits me, boil like spots hit (skin has slowly been improving since being on ermythocin so think this is a small set back) and feel very hungry, craving junk, usual PMT really, also very very clumsy, which is a pain! Its hit me now and I stepped on the scales this morning at 128lbs, but know this isnt a true reflection of my weight at the moment cos Im holding water. I know this cos I now fit comfortably into my small work pantaloons, another 1/4 inch off the waist and 1/2 inch off my bottom, so trial prep still going well.

Anyway, gym was hard work tonight, and did 40mins fasted cardio this morning.

Chest, arms, abs & HIIT

Chest

Machine press 3 x 12

DB Flies with a twist 3 x 12 superset with press ups 3 x 5

Bi's

EZ bar preacher curls 3 x 12

EZ bar 21's x 3 sets

Seated db curls 3 x 12

Tri's

Bar pull downs 3 x 15

Tate press 3 x 15

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15

Abs

3 x 20 hill walkers superset with 3 x 20 side hillwalkers

3 x 30 ball crunches

10 mins HIIT on XTrainer


----------



## H10dst

Not a lot I can comment on there?? Err nice session and well done on using the word pantaloon again. X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not a lot I can comment on there?? Err nice session and well done on using the word pantaloon again. X


Lol, its a good job you cant comment on the rest, I would be a bit worried then! x


----------



## H10dst

Yeah ill leave that well alone.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah ill leave that well alone.


Best way! x


----------



## H10dst

Anyway!!! Had my first comment today on my arm size!! Didn't notice it myself apparently my arms look big all of a sudden!! Mint!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Anyway!!! Had my first comment today on my arm size!! Didn't notice it myself apparently my arms look big all of a sudden!! Mint!!


Thats ace, well done!! SD working its magic then, yay!!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thats ace, well done!! SD working its magic then, yay!!! :thumb:


Yeah think it must be, can't see it myself though? Although noticed a vein starting to appear in my right bicep, which looks cool? Easily pleased I know


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah think it must be, can't see it myself though? Although noticed a vein starting to appear in my right bicep, which looks cool? Easily pleased I know


Lol, but its something different that you have noticed so all's good! I remember when my veins popped out in my lower tummy area and I was buzzing, thats when you know that you are changing!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:
 

> Lol, but its something different that you have noticed so all's good! I remember when my veins popped out in my lower tummy area and I was buzzing, thats when you know that you are changing!


Think I am a loooooonng way of veins in my tummy area!!! Seen a few pics of women with veins in abs etc, looks cool. I'd be happy with a flat stomach not even fussed about 6pack.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Think I am a loooooonng way of veins in my tummy area!!! Seen a few pics of women with veins in abs etc, looks cool. I'd be happy with a flat stomach not even fussed about 6pack.


Lol! I cant wait for my abs to come out again, I miss them. Already I can see the outline though, a dint down the middle of my tummy and side bits going in. They feel a lot better than last year though so cant wait to see them this year!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol! I cant wait for my abs to come out again, I miss them. Already I can see the outline though, a dint down the middle of my tummy and side bits going in. They feel a lot better than last year though so cant wait to see them this year!


Show off  xx


----------



## Keeks

So 30 mins fasted cardio his morning, and legs tonight, urgh!!! Hate doing legs on a Friday night, its a tough session and energy levels pretty low by Friday night, but going to a posing course in Liverpool tomorrow so have re-jigged gym sessions to fit this is. Am looking forward to tomorrow though, should be good. :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

All the best with the posing course tomorrow Daffy:thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> So 30 mins fasted cardio his morning, and legs tonight, urgh!!! Hate doing legs on a Friday night, its a tough session and energy levels pretty low by Friday night, but going to a posing course in Liverpool tomorrow so have re-jigged gym sessions to fit this is. Am looking forward to tomorrow though, should be good. :bounce:


posing course? sounds interesting, what are they?


----------



## H10dst

Posing course?? Do you arrive in a Ferrari and walk around in designer gear all day, flashing the cash and some bling?!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> All the best with the posing course tomorrow Daffy:thumbup1:


Thank you! 



fitrut said:


> posing course? sounds interesting, what are they?


Its a session tomorrow afternoon that Lynsey Beatty has put on over in Liverpool, just to run through all the mandatory poses for all classes. Thought it would be beneficial and interesting so looking forward to it. Every little helps, and need to get the T walk and posing right, as thats half the work.



H10dst said:


> Posing course?? Do you arrive in a Ferrari and walk around in designer gear all day, flashing the cash and some bling?!


That would be interesting, would be able to practice my pout too if that was the case, but the only bling will be my bling bling show shoes!


----------



## Keeks

Right, legs done and what a session it was.............

Walking lunges 4 x 20

Abductors 4 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 12

Jump squats 4 x 15

Weighted ankle kickbacks (with 5kg ankle weights) 4 x 20 each leg

20 mins treadmill

Very nearly floored me but felt damn good after, wanted to pat myself on the back tbh!

:thumb:


----------



## H10dst

It must be legs Friday?!? Just doing mine now!!! On leg press as I type!! 210kg


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It must be legs Friday?!? Just doing mine now!!! On leg press as I type!! 210kg


Put down ya phone and beast them legs!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Put down ya phone and beast them legs!!!


I am!!! Just having a min!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I am!!! Just having a min!!


Tut tut tut, no phones in the gym, the gym is for training!!!! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Tut tut tut, no phones in the gym, the gym is for training!!!! x


Yeah I know bit naughty. I was on my own all night as gym was technically closed but I am good friends with the owner so I can train when I like (ish) anyway I was bored so I thought I would see what you were doing?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I know bit naughty. I was on my own all night as gym was technically closed but I am good friends with the owner so I can train when I like (ish) anyway I was bored so I thought I would see what you were doing?!?


Bored when training, and when training legs, even more tut tut tut tut tut! :nono: In fact, this needs another :nono: x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Bored when training, and when training legs, even more tut tut tut tut tut! :nono: In fact, this needs another :nono: x


I'll consider myself told off!! I was only using my phone during rest time?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'll consider myself told off!! I was only using my phone during rest time?!?


Rest during rest time. Or dream of quark..........


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Rest during rest time. Or dream of quark..........


Alright boss. Glad your not my training partner!! Although I don't actually have one anyway. Maybe if you were my **** would be mint?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Alright boss. Glad your not my training partner!! Although I don't actually have one anyway. Maybe if you were my **** would be mint?!?


You would NOT like me as a training partner. The gym is for training, not chatting, not arssssing about, no catching up with mates, you train and train to the max. Im serious in the gym, probably the only place where I am actually serious, and it winds me up when the lads at my gym sit about chatting when Im fuming and thinking move away from that machine/weights area cos I want to use it, urgh!!!

I once read a quote and it always sticks in my head, 'You should leave the gym after each session thinking, **** I couldnt do that session again!' Bloomin good quote, and I always think about it mid session, and step it up a gear if needs be.

So, I dont think I would make anyone a good training partner, Im way too harsh!


----------



## H10dst

Okay then.........training on your own is harder motivation wise I think?

I do get a bit annoyed with people treating gym as a social club but must admit I do have the odd chat every now and then. Also since starting sd I've trained my moobs off nearly everyday for two weeks so maybe a little rest is in order?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Okay then.........training on your own is harder motivation wise I think?
> 
> I do get a bit annoyed with people treating gym as a social club but must admit I do have the odd chat every now and then. Also since starting sd I've trained my moobs off nearly everyday for two weeks so maybe a little rest is in order?


Lol, I sound like a right Hitler don't I!? Eeeeek!

I'll chat every now and again, but some people just take it too far and chat for aggggggges, no need.

Yeah a rest sounds like its needed, recharge your batteries and then ready for training your moobs off again.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, I sound like a right Hitler don't I!? Eeeeek!
> 
> I'll chat every now and again, but some people just take it too far and chat for aggggggges, no need.
> 
> Yeah a rest sounds like its needed, recharge your batteries and then ready for training your moobs off again.


You sound a bit strict but it must pay off as you look pretty good xx.

Hopefully there will be no moobs to train off soon?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You sound a bit strict but it must pay off as you look pretty good xx.
> 
> Hopefully there will be no moobs to train off soon?


Thank you. I reckon if I was a PT, I wouldnt have any clients anyway, they'd have one session with me and run a mile afterwards, never to be seen again!!

Do you even have them now?! Train your socks off then, cos lads dont really wanna train their bootays off I dont think? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thank you. I reckon if I was a PT, I wouldnt have any clients anyway, they'd have one session with me and run a mile afterwards, never to be seen again!!
> 
> Do you even have them now?! Train your socks off then, cos lads dont really wanna train their bootays off I dont think? x


If you were a good PT your clients wouldn't be running anywhere or walking!!

Yeah quite paranoid about them to be honest, thinks its excess body fat and unlucky genetics?? If I could fook them off I'd be well happy. Not bothered if I had no muscle either. Just like them gone.


----------



## Keeks

I bet you're just being paranoid and you dont even have moobs. Everyone has parts that they dont like about themselves, its normal, and pretty rubbish but seriously, bet you're bothering about nothing.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I bet you're just being paranoid and you dont even have moobs. Everyone has parts that they dont like about themselves, its normal, and pretty rubbish but seriously, bet you're bothering about nothing.


Thanks but defo do have them.

Since training they've lifted slightly and got less fatty and wobbly. Once I've finished my sd I am going to seriously shift some fat, BUT I don't want to loose any of my size gains? Any ideas?!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thanks but defo do have them.
> 
> Since training they've lifted slightly and got less fatty and wobbly. Once I've finished my sd I am going to seriously shift some fat, BUT I don't want to loose any of my size gains? Any ideas?!


Clean diet and cardio, thats the way to do it!


----------



## Keeks

55 mins fasted cardio this morning.

I also weighed myself this morning, which I only usually do on Wednesdays, but felt I was holding water mid week and feel like thats eased off now so jumped on the scales and came in at 126.7 so happy with that. :thumb: That means roughly 6lbs off in just over 4 weeks :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Daffy, I weighed this morning..195lb so Ive gained 3lb in a week:thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Clean diet and cardio, thats the way to do it!


What is this cardio you speak of? Never heard of it? Is it magic?


----------



## Jay.32

Daffy baby, I have a confesion!! me and quark just dont go.. :lol: its not for me...so im afraid you havent converted me into your quark cult!!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Daffy, I weighed this morning..195lb so Ive gained 3lb in a week:thumb:


Yay, thats great! You can have some of my lbs if you want? I dont want them anymore.



Jay.32 said:


> Daffy baby, I have a confesion!! me and quark just dont go.. :lol: its not for me...so im afraid you havent converted me into your quark cult!!!


Ummmm, I dont quite know what to say, I never had this situation before. What are you having it with, cos on its own it is a bit yukky, need to add some flavouring, protein powder or something, then its food heaven. 

I will try with all my might to convert you.......



H10dst said:


> What is this cardio you speak of? Never heard of it? Is it magic?


It is a form of magic, it makes some things disappear and at the same time, other things appear, its a wonderous thing!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> It is a form of magic, it makes some things disappear and at the same time, other things appear, its a wonderous thing!


Sounds good, how does the magic happen?

Got a confession to make.....I threw a tub of quark in the bin today  but I have just brought 4 more so were ok? Xx


----------



## Keeks

Posing class was fab today, so glad I went. We went through the T walks and turns that we have to do and practised, practised and practised some more. Was good to meet other girls doing the same thing and we helped each other and had a giggle along the way, and a few wobbles in our heels.

Got some great feedback from Lynsey too which has made me feel a bit better about things as I sort of lost some confidence when I put a bit of flub on over the winter months. Cant wait to hit the stage now!! :bounce:

Legs are hurting now from the posing and strutting all afternoon in heels, so feet up and early night again, I know how to rock on a Saturday night! Well I will next Saturday night, cave girl styleee in Magaluf!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Sounds good, how does the magic happen?
> 
> Got a confession to make.....I threw a tub of quark in the bin today  but I have just brought 4 more so were ok? Xx


Well this sort of magic takes a little bit more than waving a magic wand, it takes hours and hours but its well worth it!

What is it today, anti-quark day!?!?! Im not into quark slating/mistreating in my journal, its not acceptable in here. Why on earth would you throw some away? I just bought the last 6 tubs from Morrisons, I now have a fully stocked top shelf, over 20 tubs just waiting for me....... :drool:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well this sort of magic takes a little bit more than waving a magic wand, it takes hours and hours but its well worth it!
> 
> What is it today, anti-quark day!?!?! Im not into quark slating/mistreating in my journal, its not acceptable in here. Why on earth would you throw some away? I just bought the last 6 tubs from Morrisons, I now have a fully stocked top shelf, over 20 tubs just waiting for me....... :drool:


It was mouldy so thought if I ate it I might be poorly and loose more pounds!!! Like I said I brought 4 more today so I am in credit.

Hours and hours??? Oh dear p


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It was mouldy so thought if I ate it I might be poorly and loose more pounds!!! Like I said I brought 4 more today so I am in credit.
> 
> Hours and hours??? Oh dear p


 mg: You let quark get moudly???? That has never ever happened to me, wonder what it feels like!?

Hours and hours and hours, but it is a magical process. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: You let quark get moudly???? That has never ever happened to me, wonder what it feels like!?
> 
> Hours and hours and hours, but it is a magical process. x


Felt bad until I realised there only 83p!!!

Every time you mention hours you stick another one on!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Felt bad until I realised there only 83p!!!
> 
> Every time you mention hours you stick another one on!!


Ha ha, I'll just say it takes a long time then.

83p, you're being robbed, I pay 75p per tub. x :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'll just say it takes a long time then.
> 
> 83p, you're being robbed, I pay 75p per tub. x :tongue:


Brilliant. Really glad I've spoke to you tonight now, first you tell me this so called magic takes ages and ages and hours then tell me I over pay on the food YOU recommend!!!

 x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Brilliant. Really glad I've spoke to you tonight now, first you tell me this so called magic takes ages and ages and hours then tell me I over pay on the food YOU recommend!!!
> 
> x


Sorrrreeeeee! 

To be fair, I should get it a bit cheaper for all the recommendations I make to the world of quark, tis only fair. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Sorrrreeeeee!
> 
> To be fair, I should get it a bit cheaper for all the recommendations I make to the world of quark, tis only fair. x


You should be sponsored by one of the companies who make it You could have the logo on your bikini bottoms and a slogan saying "eat quark and you too can have cracking glutes" would have to be small writing though as don't want the bikini bottoms to be too big. Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You should be sponsored by one of the companies who make it You could have the logo on your bikini bottoms and a slogan saying "eat quark and you too can have cracking glutes" would have to be small writing though as don't want the bikini bottoms to be too big. Xx


I know, quark has played a big part in my road to cracking glutes, picking up converts along the way. xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

H10dst said:


> Felt bad until I realised there only 83p!!!
> 
> Every time you mention hours you stick another one on!!





Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'll just say it takes a long time then.
> 
> 83p, you're being robbed, I pay 75p per tub. x :tongue:


78p out my way


----------



## H10dst

Hiya Mrs K hope you've had a nice weekend. I've had a couple of days break so am ready to go back tomorrow and hit it hard!! Made some southern oven chicken today!!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> 78p out my way


Must be cos my Morrisons sells so much quark that its cheaper.  And I buy it all! 



H10dst said:


> Hiya Mrs K hope you've had a nice weekend. I've had a couple of days break so am ready to go back tomorrow and hit it hard!! Made some southern oven chicken today!!


Chicken looks awesome, Im hungry now. :drool: How have you done it? Southern chicken is soooooo nice.


----------



## Keeks

Yesterday at the posing class, Lynsey had a bottle of her new tan for us to sample, think its being launched this week. I had one coat on one arm and left it on overnight. I really rate the stuff and will be using this for my shows. Going to have a play and a few trials a few weeks before to get it just right, but its great stuff.

It smells pretty nice, it dries quickly, blends well, and no mess. It also passed the sheet test, bed sheets are clean this morning. I showered this morning and had a good scrub and it faded and turned more into a nice golden tan, looked like I had a nice natural tan, but it didnt turn streaky or anything. Very impressed!!!



I went to Morrisons like this and got a few funny looks, especially cos it was just one arm that I had done!!

Didn't get much sleep last night so missed fasted cardio today, and legs were sore from legs on Friday and posing yesterday so thought I would give them that little bit of rest.

Gym session was upper body circuits, abs & HIIT

3 sets of 15 reps per exercise (10 press ups)

Machine chest press

Press ups

Tricep dips

Close grip pulldown

DB shoulder press

Standing side lat raises

Cable bar curls

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

3 x 20 reverse crunches on a bench superset with 3 x 20 leg raises

3 x 30 crunches on a ball

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer


----------



## H10dst

That tan is well good!! Looks really good and not streaky? Don't know a lot about tanning I am constantly pale 

Chicken was well easy, get the chicken give it an egg wash, mix wholemeal flour with paprika, black pepper and paprika. Coat the chicken then lob it in oven on medium heat until golden brown and yummy. To be honest got the recipe and idea off this forum.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That tan is well good!! Looks really good and not streaky? Don't know a lot about tanning I am constantly pale
> 
> Chicken was well easy, get the chicken give it an egg wash, mix wholemeal flour with paprika, black pepper and paprika. Coat the chicken then lob it in oven on medium heat until golden brown and yummy. To be honest got the recipe and idea off this forum.


I used Jan Tana tan last time and it was good, but this stuff seems a lot better, very impressed and looks ok when its washed off, doesnt streak, and went on really easy, will defo be using this stuff this year.

Will have to try the chicken, but might just grill it and see if its still ok done that way, I dont mind dry chicken anyway, Im even more hungrier now, so guess I'll have some quark.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I used Jan Tana tan last time and it was good, but this stuff seems a lot better, very impressed and looks ok when its washed off, doesnt streak, and went on really easy, will defo be using this stuff this year.
> 
> Will have to try the chicken, but might just grill it and see if its still ok done that way, I dont mind dry chicken anyway, Im even more hungrier now, so guess I'll have some quark.


Never heard of Jan Tana tan? How long does it last, few days??

Bet you could grill it, not sure how it would crisp up though?? What's wrong with the oven? I've just had quark and a fruit yoghurt mixed together.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Never heard of Jan Tana tan? How long does it last, few days??
> 
> Bet you could grill it, not sure how it would crisp up though?? What's wrong with the oven? I've just had quark and a fruit yoghurt mixed together.


Jan Tana, its show tan. Its good stuff, but really into this new tan, my arm still looks a really nice colour, no patches or anything, really even colour.

I always grill my turkey/chicken, so all the fat comes out. I pretty strict with stuff like that.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Jan Tana, its show tan. Its good stuff, but really into this new tan, my arm still looks a really nice colour, no patches or anything, really even colour.
> 
> I always grill my turkey/chicken, so all the fat comes out. I pretty strict with stuff like that.


Could you not just wear it all the time or as its show tan is it mega £££??

That is strict, suppose if you wanna do shows etc you've got to be dedicated etc and you clearly are.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Could you not just wear it all the time or as its show tan is it mega £££??
> 
> That is strict, suppose if you wanna do shows etc you've got to be dedicated etc and you clearly are.


All show tan is more expensvie than normal tans, can be quite pricey and its mega dark, so not ideal for normal use I dont reckon. Last year, I had a tester session with the Jan Tana tan to see how many coats etc and when to shower etc 2 weeks before the show. I put the tan on, the nipped round to my mates house, she opened the door, clearly shocked at my colour but didnt wanna say anything in case it was a spray tan or anything. When I explained she laughed her a** off.

Yeah you have to be strict with certain things, things that I guess other people dont really think about, and especailly when dieting. There are certain things that I do all the time though as its just how I do things now.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> All show tan is more expensvie than normal tans, can be quite pricey and its mega dark, so not ideal for normal use I dont reckon. Last year, I had a tester session with the Jan Tana tan to see how many coats etc and when to shower etc 2 weeks before the show. I put the tan on, the nipped round to my mates house, she opened the door, clearly shocked at my colour but didnt wanna say anything in case it was a spray tan or anything. When I explained she laughed her a** off.
> 
> Yeah you have to be strict with certain things, things that I guess other people dont really think about, and especailly when dieting. There are certain things that I do all the time though as its just how I do things now.


That's nice of your neighbour not to say anything? I would have laughed straight away!!! I am nowhere near strict enough with my diet either bulking or cutting. I just try and find a happy medium. Would be nice to loose some fat and get abs and no moobies but doubt that will happen.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That's nice of your neighbour not to say anything? I would have laughed straight away!!! I am nowhere near strict enough with my diet either bulking or cutting. I just try and find a happy medium. Would be nice to loose some fat and get abs and no moobies but doubt that will happen.


Im as strict as I am cos i compete, dont think Id be quite as strict if I didnt. I dont mind the diet tbh though, Im used to it now and enjoy my cheat meal to the max!!


----------



## Keeks

30 mins fasted cardio

Need to re-jig training this week cos of my HOLIDAY!!!!! 

Shoulders, abs & HIIT tonight, but cut slightly shorter tonight as had a few things to do.

Shoulders

Standing lat raises 3 x 10

Machine press 1 x 8, 3 x 6

Seated lat raises 3 x 10

Rear delt raises 3 x 10

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Hill walkers 3 x 20

Side Hill walkers 3 x 20

10 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:bounce:


----------



## defdaz

Keeks.... just bought 5 tubs of quark! It's all your fault. Mixed with a couple cut up strawberries, some strawberry flavour drops and some artificial sweetner.... *faints*


----------



## H10dst

Holiday! So jealous 

Bet you'll have a great time though.

Had a really good session tonight felt really strong, had a training partner tonight which I don't normally have and it helped sooooo much!


----------



## Keeks

defdaz said:


> Keeks.... just bought 5 tubs of quark! It's all your fault. Mixed with a couple cut up strawberries, some strawberry flavour drops and some artificial sweetner.... *faints*


Woo hoo!!!!! So pleased, another quark convert. Once you've turned to quark, you never look back.......ENJOY!!! :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Holiday! So jealous
> 
> Bet you'll have a great time though.
> 
> Had a really good session tonight felt really strong, had a training partner tonight which I don't normally have and it helped sooooo much!


Good stuff, glad SD's working for you!

Ready for a holiday now, one & half days left to work, thank foooook!


----------



## Keeks

40 mins fasted cardio this morning.

Touture Tuesday at the gym but today it didnt feel too bad, think Im switching into holiday mode already.

Lying ham curls 3 x 10 superset with single leg 3 x 10 of each leg

SLDL's 3 x 20

Wide stance leg press working up stack then 3 x 15

Abductors 3 x 20

Weighted ankle kick backs 3 x 10 each leg with 10kg dropset with 3 x 20 each leg with 5kg weights

15 mins treadmill

:bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Holiday flipping holiday is that all you talk about!!! When do you go? Bring me a stick of rock back? X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Holiday flipping holiday is that all you talk about!!! When do you go? Bring me a stick of rock back? X


Ha ha, yep I am gonna talk about it cos Im soooooo excited! Go on Friday, and not to Blackpool so no rock! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yep I am gonna talk about it cos Im soooooo excited! Go on Friday, and not to Blackpool so no rock! x


Blackpool isn't the only place in the world that sells rock you know!!! Wish I was going away, not on a hen do though?? Actually......yeah I'd love to go on a hen do!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Daffy I see you have converted another innocent man :lol:

Enjoy your hols and have a nice relax.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Blackpool isn't the only place in the world that sells rock you know!!! Wish I was going away, not on a hen do though?? Actually......yeah I'd love to go on a hen do!!!!


Ha ha, not on this one! Think its gonna get a wee bit messy. Saturday night is fancy dress, cavegirls go wild in Magaluf, oh heck! Ive got a leopard print mankini and the hen has a challenge all weekend to see how many blokes she can get to put the mankini on, thats just for starters...............



Jay.32 said:


> Daffy I see you have converted another innocent man :lol:
> 
> Enjoy your hols and have a nice relax.. :thumbup1:


Yep, Im building up my quark clan all the time. How did you have yours cos I cant understand the 'I dont like quark' concept, its just not right.

Thank you, I will!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, not on this one! Think its gonna get a wee bit messy. Saturday night is fancy dress, cavegirls go wild in Magaluf, oh heck! Ive got a leopard print mankini
> 
> !


After you said you've got a mankini I couldn't concentrate on the rest!! I thought it was for you!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, not on this one! Think its gonna get a wee bit messy. Saturday night is fancy dress, cavegirls go wild in Magaluf, oh heck! Ive got a leopard print mankini and the hen has a challenge all weekend to see how many blokes she can get to put the mankini on, thats just for starters...............
> 
> Yep, Im building up my quark clan all the time. How did you have yours cos I cant understand the 'I dont like quark' concept, its just not right.
> 
> Thank you, I will!!!


A mate of mine was eating it, I had a taste on its own... and that was enough to put me off for life... it really isnt for me lol.

It the same with cottage cheese, ive tried it with all sorts.... but just cant stomach it


----------



## Fit4life

Good luck and may you do really well. Your hard work should pay off

Looking super BTW:thumb:


----------



## RACK

Just seen you're at body power on the sunday.............................. Get ready for a pout off!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> After you said you've got a mankini I couldn't concentrate on the rest!! I thought it was for you!!


Ha ha, no way, you'll not see me in a mankini!!



Jay.32 said:


> A mate of mine was eating it, I had a taste on its own... and that was enough to put me off for life... it really isnt for me lol.
> 
> It the same with cottage cheese, ive tried it with all sorts.... but just cant stomach it


No wonder you dont like it if you've tasted it straight, its yak! You've got to add either protein powder or mp drops or something, then its completely different and gorgeous!!



Fit4life said:


> Good luck and may you do really well. Your hard work should pay off
> 
> Looking super BTW:thumb:


Thank you! :thumb:



RACK said:


> Just seen you're at body power on the sunday.............................. Get ready for a pout off!


Ha ha, you're on, it'll be the main event on Sunday!!


----------



## Keeks

35 mins fasted cardio this morning.

Chest, tri's & abs tonight.

Chest

DB flies 3 x 12 superset with 3 x 10 press ups

Cable flies (single arm) 3 x 12

Tri's

Dips 3 x 15

Single arm pull downs 3 x 12

Rope pull downs 3 x 12 superset with kickbacks 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## defdaz

Jay.32 said:


> A mate of mine was eating it, I had a taste on its own... and that was enough to put me off for life... it really isnt for me lol.
> 
> It the same with cottage cheese, ive tried it with all sorts.... but just cant stomach it


Jay it's lush with strawberry (or lemon) flavour drops and some sweetner. Tastes like cheesecake. OM NOM NOM.


----------



## Keeks

defdaz said:


> *Jay it's lush with strawberry (or lemon) flavour drops and some sweetner. Tastes like cheesecake. OM NOM NOM*.


Ahhh, words of a true convert, Im so proud, and following the quark ethics!! :thumb:

1. Eat quark

2. Love quark

3. Enjoy quark

4. Push quark............If you hear the awful words 'I dont like quark' then offer alternative serving suggestions on how to enjoy quark.

Also, if you crumble an oat cake and add sweetner, and cover with flavoured quark.......quark cheesecake, AMAZING!!!!

PS, yes I know Im daft, but better to be daft than dull!! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

defdaz said:


> Jay it's lush with strawberry (or lemon) flavour drops and some sweetner. Tastes like cheesecake. OM NOM NOM.


Ok, when daffy gets back off holiday... im going round her house for a sample of Daffy Quark! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Ok, when daffy gets back off holiday... im going round her house for a sample of Daffy Quark! :lol:


And I will hold you prisoner until you say the magic words......I love quark!!!!


----------



## Keeks

45 mins fasted cardio this morning and thats it today, been rushing round all day so have left tonights gym session :thumbdown:

Some pics taken today (not brill pics but they'll have to do) and after trial prep of 4 & 1/2 weeks, Im down about 6.5lbs, an inch of my bum and 3/4 inch from my waist. I feel like my legs have developed more shape though and they do seem bigger if anything. All the power walking/hill walking and XTrainer cardio seems to be doing the trick. Also, have noticed that the more my mid section shapes up, the fat has just seemed to settle like a little pouch right in the middle of my tummy. It will go though, I'll make sure of it!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> 45 mins fasted cardio this morning and thats it today, been rushing round all day so have left tonights gym session :thumbdown:
> 
> Some pics taken today (not brill pics but they'll have to do) and after trial prep of 4 & 1/2 weeks, Im down about 6.5lbs, an inch of my bum and 3/4 inch from my waist. I feel like my legs have developed more shape though and they do seem bigger if anything. All the power walking/hill walking and XTrainer cardio seems to be doing the trick. Also, have noticed that the more my mid section shapes up, the fat has just seemed to settle like a little pouch right in the middle of my tummy. It will go though, I'll make sure of it!!
> 
> View attachment 82744
> View attachment 82745


Looking pretty good mrs!! It's about time you brought a new mirror though I keep thinking your in a cupboard!!! When do you go on jolly's anyway?


----------



## dtlv

Bejesus... I visit this thread two weeks ago and we are talking about Quark. And not for the first time.

I then hardly visit the forum for a while, come back... and the topic is still/once again quark.

:surrender:

Seriously though some good workouts... all good stuff


----------



## fitrut

good work Keeks, def will get them cracking glutes for autumn :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Looking pretty good mrs!! It's about time you brought a new mirror though I keep thinking your in a cupboard!!! When do you go on jolly's anyway?


Thank you! Ive been let out of the cupboard to pack and then to go on holiday, which is tomorrow, YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!



Dtlv74 said:


> Bejesus... I visit this thread two weeks ago and we are talking about Quark. And not for the first time.
> 
> I then hardly visit the forum for a while, come back... and the topic is still/once again quark.
> 
> :surrender:
> 
> Seriously though some good workouts... all good stuff


Ha ha, bet if you didnt know whose journal you'd clicked into but you saw the word quark, you'd know it was my journal or at least I had been there! 



fitrut said:


> good work Keek, def will get them cracking glutes for autumn :thumb:


Thank you! Getting there slowly, and with another 4 months, hopefully will be somewhere near!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> 45 mins fasted cardio this morning and thats it today, been rushing round all day so have left tonights gym session :thumbdown:
> 
> Some pics taken today (not brill pics but they'll have to do) and after trial prep of 4 & 1/2 weeks, Im down about 6.5lbs, an inch of my bum and 3/4 inch from my waist. I feel like my legs have developed more shape though and they do seem bigger if anything. All the power walking/hill walking and XTrainer cardio seems to be doing the trick. Also, have noticed that the more my mid section shapes up, the fat has just seemed to settle like a little pouch right in the middle of my tummy. It will go though, I'll make sure of it!!
> 
> View attachment 82744
> View attachment 82745


Nice pics Keeks.

Despite the differences in male and female fat distribution patterns that little 'midsection pouch' you speak of is the bane of both genders I think, and weirdly it often makes people look fatter when they are actually getting leaner... at 13% bfat my midsection has no obvious pouch is just that definition is fairly poor... but at 11% definition is pretty much there but with a fatty little pouch in the middle - and that makes me look fatter despite being leaner! Is only at 10% or less that it disappears again.


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice pics Keeks.
> 
> Despite the differences in male and female fat distribution patterns that little 'midsection pouch' you speak of is the bane of both genders I think, and weirdly it often makes people look fatter when they are actually getting leaner... at 13% bfat my midsection has no obvious pouch is just that definition is fairly poor... but at 11% definition is pretty much there but with a fatty little pouch in the middle - and that makes me look fatter despite being leaner! Is only at 10% or less that it disappears again.


Thank you! Its a nuisance!! From the front on, I do appear to be getting leaner, and you can see the shape of my abs underneath, but the little pouch has grown, a little frustrating but as my shape changes, I also feel happier about how things are going.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thank you! Ive been let out of the cupboard to pack and then to go on holiday, which is tomorrow, YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


Have a great time and don't forget my rock xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Have a great time and don't forget my rock xx


Thank you, I wont! x


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Thank you! Its a nuisance!! From the front on, I do appear to be getting leaner, and you can see the shape of my abs underneath, but the little pouch has grown, a little frustrating *but as my shape changes, I also feel happier about how things are going.*


Yeah it's always important to recognise the gradual change over time and to gain self encouragement from it... soon that pouch will be a thing of the past.


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah it's always important to recognise the gradual change over time and to gain self encouragement from it... soon that pouch will be a thing of the past.


Yep, and I wont be missing it thats for sure! I try to take pics every now and again just to be able to see what changes I have made, however slight they may be, its all progress and all progress is good progress.


----------



## Jay.32

looking great in them pics Daffy...especially your quads.. when your prep is finshed, you will do some damage on the stage:thumbup1:


----------



## 1010AD

Keeks said:


> View attachment 82744
> View attachment 82745


Cracking pair of pins clearly see the hard work is paying off looking at the new pic's, your around the half way mark now from when you started with your PT and with those legs I can see a top 5 finish I hope, so keep aiming for a win and you will be there :thumb: well done keep at it

Also some photo's of you in the same pose on your 1st post would be good to compere


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> looking great in them pics Daffy...especially your quads.. when your prep is finshed, you will do some damage on the stage:thumbup1:


Thank you! Always have had dominant quads, just need hams & glutes to come more in line, slowly but surely they'll come.



1010AD said:


> Cracking pair of pins clearly see the hard work is paying off looking at the new pic's, your around the half way mark now from when you started with your PT and with those legs I can see a top 5 finish I hope, so keep aiming for a win and you will be there :thumb: well done keep at it
> 
> Also some photo's of you in the same pose on your 1st post would be good to compere


Thank you! I'll keep aiming high and working hard, and at least I'll know Ive given it my all. I know the really hard work is still to come but at least I seem on the right track. Will do some more pics after holiday.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Thank you! Its a nuisance!! From the front on, I do appear to be getting leaner, and you can see the shape of my abs underneath, but the little pouch has grown, a little frustrating but as my shape changes, I also feel happier about how things are going.


I'm guessing here, as I'm a total noob to such stuff, but as abdominals shape up, do they force what little fat/skin that's there into a little bulge just because of the underlying muscle structure changes?

I've noticed I have lumpy bits in different places now, both muscle and fat lol.

Please feel free to call me a complete idiot, desperately trying to cling on to the idea that I'm improving myself lol whilst clutching at vague straws:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Leigh L said:


> I'm guessing here, as I'm a total noob to such stuff, but as abdominals shape up, do they force what little fat/skin that's there into a little bulge just because of the underlying muscle structure changes?
> 
> I've noticed I have lumpy bits in different places now, both muscle and fat lol.
> 
> Please feel free to call me a complete idiot, desperately trying to cling on to the idea that I'm improving myself lol whilst clutching at vague straws:lol:


Lol, I dont know all the technical stuff about it, but I tend to find that I do get fatty build ups when losing fat, it tends to distribute and collect in different places, but the more fat that comes off, it does eventually go. And all shows that you are chaging, which is fab!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Right, IM OFF ON MY JOLLIES!!!!!!!!!!!! Gonna get some sun and rest my glutes, they darn well need it!!! :cool2:


----------



## Keeks

So im back off my jollies but have developed hobbit feet  so a visit to the doctors this afternoon. Im going to give the gym a miss today because as soon as I stand, my legs are so uncomfortable and feeling funny that I think the doctors is priority at the moment. Have got them raised now and although the swelling has gone down, they are still swollen and just feel weird.

Thought I would be feeling wose than I actually am feeling, but apart from feeling a little tired and the problem with my hobbit feet and legs, Im not too bad. Cant wait to hit the gym again as I have missed it and missed my quark, but should be back tomorrow. :thumb:

Also, there was a guy working at one of the bars out there and apart from being absolutely HUGE, his trick was to pick people up and press them above his head. He did this with a few people but one guy was about 16-17 stone and he did it no problem. Was pretty impressive.


----------



## Jay.32

who them feet look saw daffy...

welcome back to reality :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So im back off my jollies but have developed hobbit feet
> View attachment 83093
> so a visit to the doctors this afternoon. Im going to give the gym a miss today because as soon as I stand, my legs are so uncomfortable and feeling funny that I think the doctors is priority at the moment. Have got them raised now and although the swelling has gone down, they are still swollen and just feel weird.
> 
> Thought I would be feeling wose than I actually am feeling, but apart from feeling a little tired and the problem with my hobbit feet and legs, Im not too bad. Cant wait to hit the gym again as I have missed it and missed my quark, but should be back tomorrow. :thumb:
> 
> Also, there was a guy working at one of the bars out there and apart from being absolutely HUGE, his trick was to pick people up and press them above his head. He did this with a few people but one guy was about 16-17 stone and he did it no problem. Was pretty impressive.
> 
> View attachment 83097
> View attachment 83098


And you will have to delete this pic...

im a bit jealous of this large man touching my daffy's legs:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> who them feet look saw daffy...
> 
> welcome back to reality :lol:


They feel awful, really heavy and puffy and so so so uncomfortable. :sad:

Hmmmm, dont want to come back to reality as reality is no bathroom due to a leak, and a smashed in front door due to vandals at weekend, fat hobbit feet and no gym. :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> They feel awful, really heavy and puffy and so so so uncomfortable. :sad:
> 
> Hmmmm, dont want to come back to reality as reality is no bathroom due to a leak, and a smashed in front door due to vandals at weekend, fat hobbit feet and no gym. :sad: :sad: :sad:


Oh no way... did they steel anything??


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> And you will have to delete this pic...
> 
> im a bit jealous of this large man touching my daffy's legs:laugh:


Ha ha, needed to be done Im afraid. Apparently, it was one of my duties of being chief bridesmaid!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Oh no way... did they steel anything??


No, just smashed the glass in the door, they did next door to the little blighters!! Paranoid now Im back though.


----------



## Jay.32

basta*ds... it cant be nice for you as your partner works away alot, I think I remember you said?

You need to get yourself a guard dog me thinks daffy..


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> basta*ds... it cant be nice for you as your partner works away alot, I think I remember you said?
> 
> You need to get yourself a guard dog me thinks daffy..


Yeah he works away but luckily it was his weekend home last weekend so he could board it up. But he rang me and told me what had happened so that got me panicking while I was away, wish he hadnt told me cos I couldnt relax properly.

Got two guard cats.....they'll have to do.


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah I would rather not of been told.. its not as if you can do anything about it while your away, apart from worry.

the cats!!! think you need to upgrade them to tigers, :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah I would rather not of been told.. its not as if you can do anything about it while your away, apart from worry.
> 
> the cats!!! think you need to upgrade them to tigers, :lol:


Exactly!! And worry I did but hey ho, all done now and still had a fab time.

Would love a tiger, and a leopard to, Id be fine then! And burglars would be in for a shock if they broke in and were faced with a beats like that!!


----------



## Jay.32

you doing your duck exercise would scare them more!:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> you doing your duck exercise would scare them more!:laugh:


That and the hobbit feet would do the trick!


----------



## H10dst

Hey, glad your back and i guessed you had a nice time? Judging by the pictures you did?!!

Shame about your front door though? Not a nice thing to come home too 

You need to get your feet sorted out soon as they might look odd in your killer heels!!!

Hope you didn't forget my rock either??

Dave


----------



## RACK

It's prob water retention Keeks, I had it really bad one year comin back from ibiza but was fine after a few days

Oh and I like the doorman's style


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hey, glad your back and i guessed you had a nice time? Judging by the pictures you did?!!
> 
> Shame about your front door though? Not a nice thing to come home too
> 
> You need to get your feet sorted out soon as they might look odd in your killer heels!!!
> 
> Hope you didn't forget my rock either??
> 
> Dave


Hia! Had a fab time thanks, was a bit mental and am feeling a bit unhealthy but was worth it.

Is a bit rubbish now Im home and need to get bathroom and door sorted and still trying to keep feet elevated, and cant do my washing cos my washing machines broke too, reality sucks!

Back at gym tomorrow though so looking forward to that.

And as for the rock, I saw some and thought of you if thats any good?!



RACK said:


> It's prob water retention Keeks, I had it really bad one year comin back from ibiza but was fine after a few days
> 
> Oh and I like the doorman's style


Ha ha, thats ace! He spun me around when in the air too, which was a bit scary but was fun.

Yeah the docs said it just seems to be water retention and just need to get bloods done next week but should all be ok. Just uncomfortable.

And I'll hold my hands up, I just cant pout, tried it on the some pics and just ended up laughing or looking sad, so you win the pouting doughnut but I have some prettty random pics so check em out on FB, reckon I should win a doughnut for some of them!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Hia! Had a fab time thanks, was a bit mental and am feeling a bit unhealthy but was worth it.
> 
> Is a bit rubbish now Im home and need to get bathroom and door sorted and still trying to keep feet elevated, and cant do my washing cos my washing machines broke too, reality sucks!
> 
> Back at gym tomorrow though so looking forward to that.
> 
> And as for the rock, I saw some and thought of you if thats any good?!


A bit mental! Coming from you that's worrying, what would in be in normal persons levels?!? Looks like you've come home to a right load of poo!!! At least you can still train with your giant feet!!

Suppose it's the thought that counts, what type of rock was it, at least I can pretend to enjoy it?

X

Dave


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> A bit mental! Coming from you that's worrying, what would in be in normal persons levels?!? Looks like you've come home to a right load of poo!!! At least you can still train with your giant feet!!
> 
> Suppose it's the thought that counts, what type of rock was it, at least I can pretend to enjoy it?
> 
> X
> 
> Dave


It was pretty ok for the most part but it just went a bit mental on the last part of the last night.......went mad on a playground, then went skinny dipping, then found another playground, the police came so we legged it (bit difficult with hobbit feet) then slowed down when we realised we couldnt out run a police car, me carrying my bra in one hand, bag in the other all trying to look normal, whilst the other half of the group hide behind bushes and wheelie bins trying to get back to the hotel. Apart from that, wasnt too bad!

The rock was multi-coloured so not sure what flavour....maybe Marjorca flavoured!?!?! Not sure. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> It was pretty ok for the most part but it just went a bit mental on the last part of the last night.......went mad on a playground, then went skinny dipping, then found another playground, the police came so we legged it (bit difficult with hobbit feet) then slowed down when we realised we couldnt out run a police car, me carrying my bra in one hand, bag in the other all trying to look normal, whilst the other half of the group hide behind bushes and wheelie bins trying to get back to the hotel. Apart from that, wasnt too bad!
> 
> The rock was multi-coloured so not sure what flavour....maybe Marjorca flavoured!?!?! Not sure. x


Mad on a playground  that is funny and as for skinny dipping there's not a lot I can say about that one here 

Surely carrying you bra in one hand and a bag in the other you'd struggle to look normal? I take it the police didn't do anything? Don't like foreign police always think there going to give you a good beating and deny it!!!

I'll go with Majorca flavoured then


----------



## aad123

Hi Keeks, Iv been away for a while with some serious family issues but things are starting to settle down now. Went on holiday at the start of April and came back with a very bad tummy. I will spare you the details but it wasn't nice and I lost over a stone. That coupled with the issues at home have left me feeling like cr*p and my diet and training have taken a dive. I started back at the gym on sunday after a 4 week break and have got my diet back on track (just tucking into a 250g tub of quark). Im hoping that you and your crazy antics will give me a lift and get my mind focused back onto the job.

How is you pre-contest prep going. I see you have been doing fasted cardio and lost a little body fat. I have decided to try the TKD, which is basically a low carb diet where you consume all your carbs pre and post workout and on none training days you just stay low carb all day. The best part of the diet is that sat is a cheat day where I eat what ever I like. What is your diet like currently ? and how has your training changed ?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Mad on a playground  that is funny and as for skinny dipping there's not a lot I can say about that one here
> 
> Surely carrying you bra in one hand and a bag in the other you'd struggle to look normal? I take it the police didn't do anything? Don't like foreign police always think there going to give you a good beating and deny it!!!
> 
> I'll go with Majorca flavoured then


Was a little bit mental, and as for looking normal, not sure if I ever look normal!! 

No police didnt do anything, just drove slowly next to us for a bit tehn drove off again, we did brick it big time though! x



aad123 said:


> Hi Keeks, Iv been away for a while with some serious family issues but things are starting to settle down now. Went on holiday at the start of April and came back with a very bad tummy. I will spare you the details but it wasn't nice and I lost over a stone. That coupled with the issues at home have left me feeling like cr*p and my diet and training have taken a dive. I started back at the gym on sunday after a 4 week break and have got my diet back on track (just tucking into a 250g tub of quark). Im hoping that you and your crazy antics will give me a lift and get my mind focused back onto the job.
> 
> How is you pre-contest prep going. I see you have been doing fasted cardio and lost a little body fat. I have decided to try the TKD, which is basically a low carb diet where you consume all your carbs pre and post workout and on none training days you just stay low carb all day. The best part of the diet is that sat is a cheat day where I eat what ever I like. What is your diet like currently ? and how has your training changed ?


Welcome back and sorry to hear you've had a bit of a crappy time, I had wondered where you had gone.

Glad you're back on it now and hope everything settles down soon, and even gladder to hear you tucking into some quark! :thumb:

I've just done a month trial prep with a change in diet, increased cardio and things went well, so raring to go now with real prep. With all the comps starting now, I cant wait for mine now, roll on September. Diet wise, Im havig 3 low-ish carb days, then one high carb day and training wise, weights are the same routines etc, but with cardio after every session, 2 cardio session on the day when I had one session and fasted cardio 7 mornings a week. Its worked well so far, so will see how things go over next few weeks before actual comp diet starts on weekend of 9th/10th June, and thats when I next see my PT too.

Are you training the same as before or trying anything different? How are you finding your new diet so far?


----------



## Keeks

Hobbit feet have nearly disappeared, still dont feel 100% but nearly there, woo hoo!!!!

Got back to the gym today and felt darn good, did shoulders, back & abs.

Shoulders

Single arm lat raise 3 x 12 drop set 3 x 15

Arnold press 3 x 10 superset with db press 3 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 8

Rear delt raises face down on a bench 3 x 15

Back

Daffy duck lat pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with side hill walkers 3 x 20


----------



## aad123

Before I went away I was doing dc training and it was working great whilst on higher cals but now iv started a 3 day split over 4 sessions a week I think dc would be too taxing. New routine :- Chest/shoulders/tri. Back and biceps. Legs. Just finished legs and could hardly stand up in the shower. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Diet wise I'm finding it extremely easy and I have dropped a little body fat. Will get the skin fold caliper's out later and work out exact body fat, but abs are starting to become slightly visible. Just a shame I lost a lot of hard earned muscle over the last 5 weeks. Now I'm back at the gym I am feeling far more posative about things. No quark tonight though, had to settle for cottage cheese with a banana and a spoon of evoo (which is not nice).


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Before I went away I was doing dc training and it was working great whilst on higher cals but now iv started a 3 day split over 4 sessions a week I think dc would be too taxing. New routine :- Chest/shoulders/tri. Back and biceps. Legs. Just finished legs and could hardly stand up in the shower. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Diet wise I'm finding it extremely easy and I have dropped a little body fat. Will get the skin fold caliper's out later and work out exact body fat, but abs are starting to become slightly visible. Just a shame I lost a lot of hard earned muscle over the last 5 weeks. Now I'm back at the gym I am feeling far more posative about things. No quark tonight though, had to settle for cottage cheese with a banana and a spoon of evoo (which is not nice).


All sounds good then, and sounds like its suiting you. :thumb: And although you might have lost a bit of muscle, bet you haven't lost as much as you think, and now you're back on it again, bet you build up a bit with eating and training right again. And its great being positive again, stick with it mate!! 

That concoction does not sound nice at all, I'll stick to my quark, enjoy!!


----------



## RACK

I wasn't goin to post in here anymore as I've seen you can't pout................... But I need to keep talking to you to get my doughnut haha

How's the hobbit feet goin?


----------



## aad123

Just put my measurements into the bodyfat calc I always uas and according to the values my bodyfat has dropped fron 15% on 10/03/2012 to 9% today. This seems very low so I will check again tonignt at home. As you said I haver only lost 1lb of lbm. If the values are correct I will be as happy as a pig in muck.


----------



## H10dst

Hey Mrs, you've not been on for a while? Hope everything is ok? X

Dave


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> I wasn't goin to post in here anymore as I've seen you can't pout................... But I need to keep talking to you to get my doughnut haha
> 
> How's the hobbit feet goin?


Uwwwww, you're harsh! And as for the doughtnut, it wont be a Krispy Kreme, it'll be the cheapest yukkiest doughnut I can find, and I'll lick it first! :tongue:

Hobbit feet have all gone now thanks and Im now normal in the feet department, woo hoo!



aad123 said:


> Just put my measurements into the bodyfat calc I always uas and according to the values my bodyfat has dropped fron 15% on 10/03/2012 to 9% today. This seems very low so I will check again tonignt at home. As you said I haver only lost 1lb of lbm. If the values are correct I will be as happy as a pig in muck.


Thats awesome if correct, well done you even though it wasnt altogether planned. Bet you're chuffed with that! :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Hey Mrs, you've not been on for a while? Hope everything is ok? X
> 
> Dave


Hallo there! All ok thanks, just been hen partying AGAIN!! All done now though and time for some weddings now, and some hardcore gym sessions! Hope you're ok?? x


----------



## Keeks

Hen partying again this weekend so training disrupted and with body power this weekend, going to have to re jig training again. Dont like all this change but only one more week and then back in the old routine and cant wait!

Just did upper body circuits and abs today as follows-

3 x 15 of each exercise

DB press

Seated row

Press ups

Dips

Heavy lat raises

DB curls

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

Reverse crunches 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Hallo there! All ok thanks, just been hen partying AGAIN!! All done now though and time for some weddings now, and some hardcore gym sessions! Hope you're ok?? x


Your having a right good few weekends just recently!!

I am not too bad thanks, been in a weird mood all week and training has dropped off a bit 

Its my last day on sd today so luckily Had a good session this morning which helped sort my head out a bit.

Training is disrupted this week though as I am away with work now for a few days and the hotel has no gym or pool. So not the best start to pct but can't be helped??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your having a right good few weekends just recently!!
> 
> I am not too bad thanks, been in a weird mood all week and training has dropped off a bit
> 
> Its my last day on sd today so luckily  Had a good session this morning which helped sort my head out a bit.
> 
> Training is disrupted this week though as I am away with work now for a few days and the hotel has no gym or pool. So not the best start to pct but can't be helped??


I know, Im not used to all this partying, but am ready for a rest now and need to get back to the gym properly, no more disruptions!!!

Weird mood, how do you mean? Down to the SD? But good to get a decent session in, always kicks your butttt when feeling a bit weird and just one decent session can get you right back into it again.

One of those things, and just hit it hard when you get back. And just think of if as a rest, time to grow!!! x


----------



## H10dst

Not sure, been a bit down them was thinking about stopping training all together as I am on one of the most potent ph's and not really put any decent muscle on? Had a few days pondering stuff and went back training today and it was good.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not sure, been a bit down them was thinking about stopping training all together as I am on one of the most potent ph's and not really put any decent muscle on? Had a few days pondering stuff and went back training today and it was good.


 mg: Nooooo! Do you enjoy training? Cos if you do, you've got to stick with it. Building muscle is slow, and diet and training are key, but you've got to enjoy it too and just go with it and try not to let it mess with your head, which I know it does at some point along the way. But keep with it and I'll bet you have changed, its just difficult to see it yourself. x


----------



## H10dst

Yeah I love training and even like the pain afterwards. Think I was expecting too much from the sd. It was really good and I'll defo do it again but I'll lower my expectations. Getting the diet right is the most difficult for me, I can nail it for about 4/5 weeks then one thing leads to another and I start skipping meals or not eating clean, then it takes a couple of weeks to sort myself out them I nail it again?

As of today I weight bang on 14st so I've already lost a few lbs and I imagine during pct I'll loose a few more and I'll be back to square one!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I love training and even like the pain afterwards. Think I was expecting too much from the sd. It was really good and I'll defo do it again but I'll lower my expectations. Getting the diet right is the most difficult for me, I can nail it for about 4/5 weeks then one thing leads to another and I start skipping meals or not eating clean, then it takes a couple of weeks to sort myself out them I nail it again?
> 
> As of today I weight bang on 14st so I've already lost a few lbs and I imagine during pct I'll loose a few more and I'll be back to square one!!!


I know I keep saying it but diet is a huge thing, and skipping meals is a no no no no. Maybe if you know you have skipped a meal, then have at least a shake, and just try and keep going with the diet and if you do mess up, get back on it asap and dont let it hinder you or knock you back.

And all progress is good progress, I know it can be slow but thats what makes it better in someways cos the people that stick with it have really given it great effort.

Just keep going, enjoy it and try to not let it mess with your head and you'll be fine! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I know I keep saying it but diet is a huge thing, and skipping meals is a no no no no. Maybe if you know you have skipped a meal, then have at least a shake, and just try and keep going with the diet and if you do mess up, get back on it asap and dont let it hinder you or knock you back.
> 
> And all progress is good progress, I know it can be slow but thats what makes it better in someways cos the people that stick with it have really given it great effort.
> 
> Just keep going, enjoy it and try to not let it mess with your head and you'll be fine! x


Thanks chicken. I'll stop ruining your thread.


----------



## Milky

Hey Keeks, dont know if your aware but Heather just competed and came 3 rd, she is gutted.


----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> Hey Keeks, dont know if your aware but Heather just competed and came 3 rd, she is gutted.


Hi. Yeah Ive just seen it on FB, seen a pic from yeserday and she looks absolutely amazing. Havent seen her competitors but well done for her getting 3rd, but she looked top notch so would like to see the other girls.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thanks chicken. I'll stop ruining your thread.


Ha ha, dont be daft! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, dont be daft! x


Erm excuse me! Your the daft one


----------



## Milky

Keeks said:


> Hi. Yeah Ive just seen it on FB, seen a pic from yeserday and she looks absolutely amazing. Havent seen her competitors but well done for her getting 3rd, but she looked top notch so would like to see the other girls.


Jamie says she was robbed, all politics.


----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> Jamie says she was robbed, all politics.


Ahhh, the down side to it all and so unfair. She did look amazing she has a great look about her as well as an amazing physique, a real inspiration, and her bikini was ace!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Erm excuse me! Your the daft one


Maybe occasionally, just every now and again. :tongue:


----------



## aad123

Not sure whats going on with my weight. I seem to have put on 4 lb since friday and gained 4% body fat ???? I did have a cheat day on sat but no way could I have gained 4lb in one day. Either fridays reading was wrong or my calipers are rubish.

Oh well, easy come, easy go, no point stressing about it. Just get the diet spot on next week and see where I am next friday.

Oh and my local asda sold out of quark again.... I need to have a word with the manager, this is getting serious now. Heads need to roll !!!!

Had to make do with cottage cheese and brazil nuts. for supper.

On a posative note I'm looking forward to a good week of training and diet, I have deff got the training bug again. Just need to make sure I dont over train or diet too hard. Slow and steady does it.


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> Uwwwww, you're harsh! And as for the doughtnut, it wont be a Krispy Kreme, it'll be the cheapest yukkiest doughnut I can find, and *I'll lick it first*! :tongue:


I'm sorry but that really wouldn't bother me hahaha

Glad to hear your feet are better


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Not sure whats going on with my weight. I seem to have put on 4 lb since friday and gained 4% body fat ???? I did have a cheat day on sat but no way could I have gained 4lb in one day. Either fridays reading was wrong or my calipers are rubish.
> 
> Oh well, easy come, easy go, no point stressing about it. Just get the diet spot on next week and see where I am next friday.
> 
> Oh and my local asda sold out of quark again.... I need to have a word with the manager, this is getting serious now. Heads need to roll !!!!
> 
> Had to make do with cottage cheese and brazil nuts. for supper.
> 
> On a posative note I'm looking forward to a good week of training and diet, I have deff got the training bug again. Just need to make sure I dont over train or diet too hard. Slow and steady does it.


Ahhh, thats weird, but like you said, no point stressing about it, head down and move on and get plenty of quark down ya!!  And as for the quark situation, shocking, I think I would contemplate moving if that was my local supermaket, its just not acceptable!

Glad you're back into the swing of things now though, and a few days getting back into your diet and it'll be like you've never been off it! Heres to a good week both diet wise and in the gym! :beer:



RACK said:


> I'm sorry but that really wouldn't bother me hahaha
> 
> Glad to hear your feet are better


Ha ha, ok then, one licked and soggy doughnut will be yours on show day! Bet you cant wait now!

Cheers about the feet, although proud of my cankles, dont think they were the best look to have!


----------



## Keeks

Re jigged training week this week so did shoulders & abs today.

Shoulders

Standing lat raises 3 x 10

Machine press working up stack doing 8 reps per weight then 3 x 6 at 35

Seated single arm raises 3 x 10 dropset with 3 x 15

Seated rear del raises 3 x 10

Abs

Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Short & sweet but had things to do tonight so had to cut it short.


----------



## aad123

I think the change in weight and b-fat may be due to the fact I'm very low carb sunday to friday and then load the carbs in on sat. The extra weight on sunday may just be water due to the carbs on the previous day. I'm no expert on these thing as I'm new to this whole cutting thing. I have heard people say that when you go low carb you loose water to start with so this may be the case ?

Just ordered some more whey and casien and thought while I was there I would get some green tea tabs a try. According to the bumf they will aid fat loss but contain no caffine. Worth a try...Have you ever tried any fat burners ? If so what did you take and did they work ?

Leg day tomorrow so plenty of fat burning to be had with squats and romanian deadlifts.

I see you do swiss ball crunches, do you ever find that your abs shake uncontrolable when you do them. Ever time Ido them I look like I'm having some kind of seasure. The guys behind the counter find it most ammusing...

Enough rubbish now I'm sure you have other stuff to do.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> I think the change in weight and b-fat may be due to the fact I'm very low carb sunday to friday and then load the carbs in on sat. The extra weight on sunday may just be water due to the carbs on the previous day. I'm no expert on these thing as I'm new to this whole cutting thing. I have heard people say that when you go low carb you loose water to start with so this may be the case ?
> 
> Just ordered some more whey and casien and thought while I was there I would get some green tea tabs a try. According to the bumf they will aid fat loss but contain no caffine. Worth a try...Have you ever tried any fat burners ? If so what did you take and did they work ?
> 
> Leg day tomorrow so plenty of fat burning to be had with squats and romanian deadlifts.
> 
> I see you do swiss ball crunches, do you ever find that your abs shake uncontrolable when you do them. Ever time Ido them I look like I'm having some kind of seasure. The guys behind the counter find it most ammusing...
> 
> Enough rubbish now I'm sure you have other stuff to do.


Sounds like it could be something to do with that, maybe change when you measure bf etc so it doesnt affect your readings too much?

Ive tried green tea tabs and they seemed ok, had them over the last month along with CLA and Dexaprine fat burners. All seemed to work well, but wouldnt know if or which supplement alone worked better but altogether, happy enough with the results.

Enjoy your leg day, had mine today and it was not nice!!!

Dont really seem to shake when doing crunches on a ball but was difficult at first getting used to it, its just getting comfortable on the ball I guess, I practised this first before doing crunches and seem to be ok now. Think its down to the technique.

Ps, its not rubbish, Im interested in how you're doing and its always good to hear what others are up to!


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday!!!!

Did 35 mins fasted cardio this morning and it felt great to be back at it again, and for once, maybe because I havent had a leg session for a while, I was actually looking forward to tonights session! mg:

Lying ham curls 15 reps holding every 5th then drop weight and another 15 reps holding every 5th, 3 full sets superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises

Leg press with feet high and wide working up stack doing 15 each weight then 3 x 15 at 140, then on last set dropset adding 5 reps for each step down

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Abductors 3 x 20

Weighted ankle kick backs on a bench 3 x 20 each leg with 10kg weights

Cable glute kick backs 3 x 15 each leg

15 mins treadmill

Serious wobbling after each exercise and a few choice words in between!


----------



## aad123

Didn't manage to get to the gym this evening so will have to train tomorrow and thursday. Shouldn't be a problem as legs tomorrow and upper body push ao thursday and the friday a big fat dirty curry. As for the ball its not the way I do the crunches as I do feel the muscles working its just me.

I will stick to measuring body fat on a thursday evening as that is when I will be most depleted of carbs and water etc. Green tea should arrive tomorrow so will give that a fair go. If the rain ever stops I will start up my evening carbio again.

I don't know why you don't like training legs as I love the feeling afterwards. I normally just come home and flop onto the sofa for a good half hour before I even think about the stairs to the shower. The feeling you get after a good leg session is difficult to explain to some one who doesn't train but I'm sure you know that sickley, exhausted feeling. I some times do drop sets on leg press but have never tried them on squats so I may give that a go tomorrow as a punishment for missing tonight.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Didn't manage to get to the gym this evening so will have to train tomorrow and thursday. Shouldn't be a problem as legs tomorrow and upper body push ao thursday and the friday a big fat dirty curry. As for the ball its not the way I do the crunches as I do feel the muscles working its just me.
> 
> I will stick to measuring body fat on a thursday evening as that is when I will be most depleted of carbs and water etc. Green tea should arrive tomorrow so will give that a fair go. If the rain ever stops I will start up my evening carbio again.
> 
> I don't know why you don't like training legs as I love the feeling afterwards. I normally just come home and flop onto the sofa for a good half hour before I even think about the stairs to the shower. The feeling you get after a good leg session is difficult to explain to some one who doesn't train but I'm sure you know that sickley, exhausted feeling. I some times do drop sets on leg press but have never tried them on squats so I may give that a go tomorrow as a punishment for missing tonight.


Ha ha, Im jealous of the big fat diry curry, but glad that Ive got legs done this week, upper body for rest of week so alls good! Green tea and cardio should make a difference, I find fasted cardio does the business though.

Just hate leg days, like the feeling afterwards and do like wobbling about, as I know that Ive trained them good and proper but just hate actually training them. Never have liked doing legs and dont think I ever will, they all seem torturous exercises! Any other body part I love training, all upper body, abs etc but not legs! Enjoy the extra punishment!!


----------



## aad123

Just got my myprotein order and I have made a few silly mistakes. Firstly I'v ordered 5KG of banana whey, this should have been unflavoured. To add insult to injury I'v also ordered 3 bottles of green tea tabs in stead of 1. At 1 pill a day I'll be good till nex february. I just hope the banana whey doesn't taste bad as I have a lot to get through.

Counting down till big leg session 6h 30m to go. Bring it on. A nice banana shake post workout followed by some quark. Banana quark now theres an idea....


----------



## MRSTRONG

Alright hobbit feet 

They all better now ?


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Just got my myprotein order and I have made a few silly mistakes. Firstly I'v ordered 5KG of banana whey, this should have been unflavoured. To add insult to injury I'v also ordered 3 bottles of green tea tabs in stead of 1. At 1 pill a day I'll be good till nex february. I just hope the banana whey doesn't taste bad as I have a lot to get through.
> 
> Counting down till big leg session 6h 30m to go. Bring it on. A nice banana shake post workout followed by some quark. Banana quark now theres an idea....


Oh heck, hope your liking the banana protein, and banana quark is well nice, I have the banana drops in it and its yum yum yum!!! Also, I was having 3 green tea tabs per day at 1000mg per tablet. Not sure what yours will be but maybe have more than 1 a day?



ewen said:


> Alright hobbit feet
> 
> They all better now ?


Hallo! Hobbit feet and cankles all gone now, woo hoo! Hope your ok!


----------



## Keeks

Ouch, bad leg doms today and especially in my glutes, from doing the leg press with feet high and wide, can really feel it today, dreading tomorrow!!! :cursing:

40 mins fasted cardio.

Back, bi's & abs tonight

Back

Daffy duck styleeee lat pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 15 superset with VW hyperextensions 3 x 15

Bi's

Cable curls 3 x 15

Seated db curls to the side 3 x 12

EZ bar curls 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## fitrut

which qualifier you doing again? sorry dieting affects my memory


----------



## MRSTRONG

im good thanks hope your well 

Daffy duck styleeee lat pull downs :confused1: i gotta see these :lol:


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> which qualifier you doing again? sorry dieting affects my memory


Lol, I just have a terrible memory all the time, never mind when dieting!  Im doing Leeds in September, and possibly West Midlands and Midlands. 18 & 1/2 weeks to go and Im so excited already!!



ewen said:


> im good thanks hope your well
> 
> Daffy duck styleeee lat pull downs :confused1: i gotta see these :lol:


Ha ha, my PT called them duck butted lat pull downs but no one knew what these were, they're just pull downs with a wide grip bar but with bum stuck out and knees slightly bent, pulling the bar down so it touches quads and when holding every 5th rep, holding the bar to the quads. Killer by the 10th rep!

Im good thanks!


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Lol, I just have a terrible memory all the time, never mind when dieting!  Im doing Leeds in September, and possibly West Midlands and Midlands. 18 & 1/2 weeks to go and Im so excited already!!


well if you will get qualified in Leeds they wont allow you to do another qualifier unless you do another federation. will come to watch your comps and cheer you up for sure :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> well if you will get qualified in Leeds they wont allow you to do another qualifier unless you do another federation. will come to watch your comps and cheer you up for sure :thumb:


Yay, thats great!  Yes I'll do the others if I dont qualify at Leeds, but last year the competition was so tough that Im planning on doing the others until I possibly qualify for the finals, fingers crossed but if not this year, I'll make sure I qualify next year! 

I'll be going to watch the finals anyway if I dont qualify so will be able to cheer you on in the finals!


----------



## eezy1

and ill cheer u both on from here


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Yay, thats great!  Yes I'll do the others if I dont qualify at Leeds, but last year the competition was so tough that Im planning on doing the others until I possibly qualify for the finals, fingers crossed but if not this year, I'll make sure I qualify next year!
> 
> I'll be going to watch the finals anyway if I dont qualify so will be able to cheer you on in the finals!


yes of course do earlier qualifier, some do 2 invitations per qualifier so you never now but obviously it is good to have couple of chances. I think more girls go for autumn qualifier as it is closer to the finals, last week in london - 4 girls, couple weeks before 7, later i bet will be over 10 so tough competition 

yay deal :bounce:


----------



## fitrut

eezy1 said:


> and ill cheer u both on from here


lazy


----------



## eezy1

fitrut said:


> lazy


 :tongue: ive never been to a show. but what im seeing and reading it looks like it would be pretty cool to oneday


----------



## fitrut

eezy1 said:


> :tongue: ive never been to a show. but what im seeing and reading it looks like it would be pretty cool to oneday


once you try, you wont stop  for sure, it is fun, believe you me. especially when you have who to cheer up, and you obviously already do  :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> yes of course do earlier qualifier, some do 2 invitations per qualifier so you never now but obviously it is good to have couple of chances. I think more girls go for autumn qualifier as it is closer to the finals, last week in london - 4 girls, couple weeks before 7, later i bet will be over 10 so tough competition
> 
> yay deal :bounce:


Last year at Leeds show there were 12 girls in my class but it was last qualifier before finals so very tough competition. I did want to do earlier competitions this year but was going on holiday and few other things so decided to leave it until later in the year and also, gives me more time to improve. I know it will be tough but I guess its more interesting and challenging. 



eezy1 said:


> :tongue: ive never been to a show. but what im seeing and reading it looks like it would be pretty cool to oneday


You have got to go to a competition soon, they are great, such a good atmosphere and its great to see all the different physiques altogether! And very very inspiring!


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Last year at Leeds show there were 12 girls in my class but it was last qualifier before finals so very tough competition. I did want to do earlier competitions this year but was going on holiday and few other things so decided to leave it until later in the year and also, gives me more time to improve. I know it will be tough but I guess its more interesting and challenging.


yes, binkini classes normally quite large, it is interesting and of course more experience for you if you compete in couple of them before the finals; more you compete-more confidence you have and thats very important


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> yes, binkini classes normally quite large, it is interesting and of course more experience for you if you compete in couple of them before the finals; more you compete-more confidence you have and thats very important


I do need to build up my confidence, and hopefully I'll feel a bit better this year about my physique so this should help, and already planning hair extensions and things like that, all to give me that bit more confidence, and like you said, the more I compete, the more I will build up my confidence.


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> I do need to build up my confidence, and hopefully I'll feel a bit better this year about my physique so this should help, and already planning hair extensions and things like that, all to give me that bit more confidence, and like you said, the more I compete, the more I will build up my confidence.


yep, every small details matters-things like hair, tan, suit, earrings, make up,shoes, judges look at everything, and most mistake Ive noticed girls do-they dont smile and walk on stage like somebody told them to be there  nobody wants to see hot body and moody face on the stage 

Im sure you will be ok :beer:


----------



## RACK

The girl I'm coming to the expo with is goin for bikini leeds too keeks so hopefully bump into you on the sunday


----------



## aad123

Well looks like your getting excited about your comp already, good to have a goal to aim for and Im sure you will be just fine. I dont know if I would have the nerve to get on stage so well done to you for that.

As for leg training, rest pause training on squats is a KILLER. My quade were hurnting so badly I thought I was gona have to ring my mum.(im just a big cry baby). Then to follow the squats with walking lunges was just plain stupid. My legs dont feel too bad today but I am dreading tomorrow. May have to get the kids to put my shoes on for me.


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> yep, every small details matters-things like hair, tan, suit, earrings, make up,shoes, judges look at everything, and most mistake Ive noticed girls do-they dont smile and walk on stage like somebody told them to be there  nobody wants to see hot body and moody face on the stage
> 
> Im sure you will be ok :beer:


Thank you. Very true, will be practising my show smile and getting all the details right like hair, shoes, make up etc so that I actually feel good about myself, therefore giving me that bit more confidence.



RACK said:


> The girl I'm coming to the expo with is goin for bikini leeds too keeks so hopefully bump into you on the sunday


Thats fab, would be great to say hi to you both then, look out for me and I'll look out for you. 

Ps, I wont be pouting cos I cant pout to save my life, Ill leave that down to you!!



aad123 said:


> Well looks like your getting excited about your comp already, good to have a goal to aim for and Im sure you will be just fine. I dont know if I would have the nerve to get on stage so well done to you for that.
> 
> As for leg training, rest pause training on squats is a KILLER. My quade were hurnting so badly I thought I was gona have to ring my mum.(im just a big cry baby). Then to follow the squats with walking lunges was just plain stupid. My legs dont feel too bad today but I am dreading tomorrow. May have to get the kids to put my shoes on for me.


Thank you, but once you've got that initial first show done, then you become hooked and its not quite as bad as you imagine. Yes Im very very VERY excited already, not sure how Im going to last the full 18 weeks now!

Ha ha, your leg session sounds like a good one! And people wonder why I dont like leg days....because they are TORTURE!! I was dreading todays leg doms as yesterdays were pretty bad, and yes, I have been walking like on hot coals today, not nice at all! You need to get some slip on shoes so no bending down, helps me anyway after a good leg session!


----------



## Keeks

Serious bad leg doms today, hurt like hell!

40 mins fasted cardio, made that bit more difficult when going up hill, darn doms!!!

Chest, tri's & abs tonight.

Chest

Machine press 3 x 12

DB flies superset with press ups 3 x 12 of each

Single arm cable flies 3 x 12

Tri's

Machine dips 3 x 12

Rope pull downs 3 x 12

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Very very excited about going to Bodypower expo this weekend, cant wait!!!!! :bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> I do need to build up my confidence, and hopefully I'll feel a bit better this year about my physique so this should help, and already planning hair extensions and things like that, all to give me that bit more confidence, and like you said, the more I compete, the more I will build up my confidence.


Seems odd that you feel a little lacking in confidence because you look to be well on target and definitely set to do well. You'll do good Keeks, got total faith in that.


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Seems odd that you feel a little lacking in confidence because you look to be well on target and definitely set to do well. You'll do good Keeks, got total faith in that.


Thank you. I think the confidence thing comes from being far from happy with how I looked at the Leeds show last year, and although I knew that I wasnt right, I still competed just to try the class really and see if it was for me. And also, it'll be a year since the last show and I think that I will have lost the confidence of actually getting up on stage in front of everyone.

I just keep trying to think that I'll be ok, and one minute I will be confident, then it goes again. I just want the prep to go to plan and just be happy with how I look really, then I think along with all the hair, make up etc, I'll be ok.


----------



## MRSTRONG

think of your hair nails bikini tan and whatever else you do as armour , once its all done nothing can penetrate it or damage your confidence , even your little hobbit feet all painted nails and that 

its good to be nervous and slightly anxious just go out and do your best nothing else matters .


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Thank you. I think the confidence thing comes from being far from happy with how I looked at the Leeds show last year, and although I knew that I wasnt right, I still competed just to try the class really and see if it was for me. And also, it'll be a year since the last show and I think that I will have lost the confidence of actually getting up on stage in front of everyone.
> 
> I just keep trying to think that I'll be ok, and one minute I will be confident, then it goes again. I just want the prep to go to plan and just be happy with how I look really, then I think along with all the hair, make up etc, I'll be ok.


Okay, can see where you're coming from. I think it's just a case of remembering to stay in the moment as you go, and not either dwell too much on last year or to worry too much about what might happen this year... just do each thing as well as you possibly can as you go, and keep your focus on that. If every little thing is done as best as possible with full attention and good attitude then the whole thing will take care of itself.

Honesty though, you'll be fine... trust me, am a moderator :lol:


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> think of your hair nails bikini tan and whatever else you do as armour , once its all done nothing can penetrate it or damage your confidence , even your little hobbit feet all painted nails and that
> 
> its good to be nervous and slightly anxious just go out and do your best nothing else matters .


Thank you. I know that all the armour will help how I feel, Ive been planning my bikini for ages, every little detail will be covered and I know this will help on the day. And like you said, I will do my best and I will know that I will have done everything I can and that is what matters. 

Ps, hobbit feet will not be present on show day, NO WAY!!!!! 



Dtlv74 said:


> Okay, can see where you're coming from. I think it's just a case of remembering to stay in the moment as you go, and not either dwell too much on last year or to worry too much about what might happen this year... just do each thing as well as you possibly can as you go, and keep your focus on that. If every little thing is done as best as possible with full attention and good attitude then the whole thing will take care of itself.
> 
> Honesty though, you'll be fine... trust me, am a moderator :lol:


Lol, ok mod, I'll trust you! 

I know I have got to get over last year, and for all the torture Ive put my glutes through there must be some improvements, and I am trying to stay focused on this year and what this show will be like, but I do let my mind wander sometimes when it shouldn't!

I think that the more I start changing throughout my prep, the confidence will come and already, 18 weeks out I can see massive changes from last year so thats all good, but like you said, I need to focus on now and doing things as best I can.


----------



## Keeks

Also, today was high carb day and I usually have oats for breakfast, brown basmati rice for lunch and the same or oats post training, but thought that I would split a little of the lunch time rice and add it to my 3.30 meal. I usually have quark at 3.30 so added the rice to banana flavoured quark, and it was ace!!!! No one believed me though...... :confused1:

Also gave me a little bit more energy when training. :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

rice and quark sounds like rice pudding almost , does sound nice tbh .


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> rice and quark sounds like rice pudding almost , does sound nice tbh .


It was nice, but my work mates werent convinced. The consistency was a little weird, but tasted fab and will be having it again definately!!


----------



## Keeks

Bodypower weekend :bounce: Work first though, and still have leg doms :thumbdown:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Bodypower weekend :bounce: Work first though, and still have leg doms :thumbdown:


Have a nice time x


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> Thats fab, would be great to say hi to you both then, look out for me and I'll look out for you.
> 
> Ps, I wont be pouting cos I cant pout to save my life, Ill leave that down to you!!


Yeah, I'll defo keep and eye out for ya and no one can pout, it's the worst thing to do in the world on a pic............ I just make it look good haha. We'll get a pout pic and through a "peace" sign in there too just for your journal 

See ya sunday x


----------



## aad123

Thank god its friday, I dont think I coud manage another chicken or tuna salad. The same food Monday to Friday is driving ne nuts. But tonight is curry night so I wil just force the salad down and think how good my curry will taste.

My legs dont feel too bad today but my ass is killing, not good when I have to go up and down stairs all day.

Not sure about the slip on shoes, tried my wifes but couldnt walk on 5" heels, only kiddin my feet are far too big and I just dont have the legs to pull it off.

Hope you have a good weekend at bodypower.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Have a nice time x


Thank you. Are you going? Hope you've had a good week! x



RACK said:


> Yeah, I'll defo keep and eye out for ya and no one can pout, it's the worst thing to do in the world on a pic............ I just make it look good haha. We'll get a pout pic and through a "peace" sign in there too just for your journal
> 
> See ya sunday x


Ha ha, I like it! I'll keep my eyes open for the pout! See you and your pout on Sunday. x



aad123 said:


> Thank god its friday, I dont think I coud manage another chicken or tuna salad. The same food Monday to Friday is driving ne nuts. But tonight is curry night so I wil just force the salad down and think how good my curry will taste.
> 
> My legs dont feel too bad today but my ass is killing, not good when I have to go up and down stairs all day.
> 
> Not sure about the slip on shoes, tried my wifes but couldnt walk on 5" heels, only kiddin my feet are far too big and I just dont have the legs to pull it off.
> 
> Hope you have a good weekend at bodypower.


Gotta admit, it does get a bit repetitive having the same food over and over again but thats what treat days are for, Im always ok after a treat, back on it for another week.

Maybe 4" heels in a bigger size might be better then??? And keep up with those killer squats and you'll have the legs in no time! 

Thank you, will do! x


----------



## H10dst

No not going chick, I was but then all my mates let me down and not going on my own as I'll look a proper looser!!

Not had a brilliant week to be honest, had a training course for two days which was boooorrrriiinnng then I've been Ill for the past two days so not eaten much and been really low. Feel better today though


----------



## aad123

Well curry night went well. Chose a nice tandori mixed grill with no rice or nan just salad. I did start the evening with good intent but also ordered a large cobra beer to go with the meal. The beer was so nice I had to have another, and another and another and so on. Rolled home about 1 ish, fell up the stairs and crashed out in bed till 10.30 sat morning. The rest of sat was a bit of a wash out, hangover from hell... Felt ok by about 6 so want to the gym and blasted my shoulders and felt great after that. Next time more food less beer.

How was your bodypower event ?? I imagine you have come back super motivated and ready to kick some butt on stage.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No not going chick, I was but then all my mates let me down and not going on my own as I'll look a proper looser!!
> 
> Not had a brilliant week to be honest, had a training course for two days which was boooorrrriiinnng then I've been Ill for the past two days so not eaten much and been really low. Feel better today though


Oh thats a shame, both about bodypower and being ill. Hope your ok now though?

And as for going on your own to bodypower, you wouldnt look a loser going on your own, theres so much going on its fine. You have gotta go, soooooo worth it. x 



aad123 said:


> Well curry night went well. Chose a nice tandori mixed grill with no rice or nan just salad. I did start the evening with good intent but also ordered a large cobra beer to go with the meal. The beer was so nice I had to have another, and another and another and so on. Rolled home about 1 ish, fell up the stairs and crashed out in bed till 10.30 sat morning. The rest of sat was a bit of a wash out, hangover from hell... Felt ok by about 6 so want to the gym and blasted my shoulders and felt great after that. Next time more food less beer.
> 
> How was your bodypower event ?? I imagine you have come back super motivated and ready to kick some butt on stage.


Oh heck, defo less beers then next time, but curry sounds good, and at least you made it to the gym so not that bad.

Bodypower was so amazing, and yes, Im even more motivated now, and even more excited if thats possible. Ready for routine to start again tomorrow, and looking forward to it!!! x:thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Yeah I am back to normal now thanks, had a decent -ish session this morning. First week into pct and I can really tell that the sd is out my system.

Glad you enjoyed bodypower, did you get to meet any of the stars that went?


----------



## Keeks

So, back from the most amazing weekend at Bodypower Expo, enjoyed every second of it!! Here are my pics......


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> So, back from the most amazing weekend at Bodypower Expo, enjoyed every second of it!! Here are my pics......
> 
> View attachment 84219


mariuz is a big boy look at his shorts :lol:

btw my little hobbit feet buddy your really photogenic , great muscle tone to ya i never noticed before .


----------



## H10dst

Yes then you did meet some people!!! Your looking good too! How long till your comp now?


----------



## PaulB

I think I'll have to go to the next one. Looks like you had a good time


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I am back to normal now thanks, had a decent -ish session this morning. First week into pct and I can really tell that the sd is out my system.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed bodypower, did you get to meet any of the stars that went?


Glad ya ok now! x 



ewen said:


> mariuz is a big boy look at his shorts :lol:
> 
> btw my little hobbit feet buddy your really photogenic , great muscle tone to ya i never noticed before .


Ha ha, never noticed that!

Thank you but Im not keen on my photos, never look right to me. And also, when I met Phil Heath, he actually commented on my guns!!! Couldnt believe it so thats why I asked for the guns shot! Made my weekend!!! x 



H10dst said:


> Yes then you did meet some people!!! Your looking good too! How long till your comp now?


Thank you. Yep, meet loads of people, Phil Heath being the mos amazing I reckon, he is just awesome. But the others I met were also amazing, all really nice people, especially Kai Greene, he really took the time to talk to people. You have got to go next year. x


----------



## silver

I just realised i saw you there but didnt realise at the time


----------



## Keeks

ANGLIK said:


> I think I'll have to go to the next one. Looks like you had a good time


It really was awesome, you have got to definatley go if you get the chance, it was amazing. x :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

finlay04 said:


> I just realised i saw you there but didnt realise at the time


Oh no!!! Did you have a good time? Wasnt Phil Heath amazing!? x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, never noticed that!
> 
> Thank you but Im not keen on my photos, never look right to me. And also, when I met Phil Heath, he actually commented on my guns!!! Couldnt believe it so thats why I asked for the guns shot! Made my weekend!!! x


your doing alright mate :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

If I can make some friends this year I'll go. Think I can manage that in a year??  x


----------



## silver

Keeks said:


> Oh no!!! Did you have a good time? Wasnt Phil Heath amazing!? x


yeah my girlfriend loves him now. She kept saying how beautiful his eyes are... totally missing those massive arms :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> your doing alright mate :thumbup1:


Cheers! x :thumb:



H10dst said:


> If I can make some friends this year I'll go. Think I can manage that in a year??  x


Lol, if not, you can meet up with us cos we'll defo be going next year. May compete in the qualifier but will see nearer the time but defo defo DEFO going next year! x



finlay04 said:


> yeah my girlfriend loves him now. She kept saying how beautiful his eyes are... totally missing those massive arms :laugh:


Ha ha, I think Im a bit like that tbh, his eyes are pretty gorgeous, just everything about him really....... :wub:


----------



## fitrut

looking good in those pics, what time did you go yesterday, didnt see you there :/


----------



## silver

Hes not bad looking in fairness. One day i hope too be stood on stage with him.... have him see me as an equal not just a fan


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> looking good in those pics, what time did you go yesterday, didnt see you there :/


Thank you, you too hun! We were there all day yesterday and today. Shame we didnt bump into each other. We were wandering about quite a bit, then we were in the sper theatre in the afternoon. Did you have a good time?



finlay04 said:


> Hes not bad looking in fairness. One day i hope too be stood on stage with him.... have him see me as an equal not just a fan


A great goal to have, he is truly amazing, and so glad I queued to meet him, although we queued on Saturday for ages, then got really close and he had finished, so when went back today, the queue had just started so got to meet him today, was worth the wait though.


----------



## silver

I queued for near 2 hours to meet him.... but was worth every second


----------



## Keeks

Yep, altogether for both times queuing it must've been about that and was well worth it! Very happy! :thumb:


----------



## silver

Last year i waited 3 hours to meet Jay Cutler... was the best moment of my life... until yesterday


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Thank you, you too hun! We were there all day yesterday and today. Shame we didnt bump into each other. We were wandering about quite a bit, then we were in the sper theatre in the afternoon. Did you have a good time?


we arrived quite late yesterday, round 1pm wanted to do few interviews for online magazine but whole team was disappointed as all of those pros cant give interviews, so did few pics, also watched bit of ukbff qualifier and strongman and went home. wanted to go today again but dont drive and my bf couldnt go  but whole experience very good and so many huge handsome men  :bounce:


----------



## Kimball

fitrut said:


> we arrived quite late yesterday, round 1pm wanted to do few interviews for online magazine but whole team was disappointed as all of those pros cant give interviews, so did few pics, also watched bit of ukbff qualifier and strongman and went home. wanted to go today again but dont drive and my bf couldnt go  but whole experience very good and so many huge handsome men  :bounce:


From what we were told it was a lot quieter today and we spoke to quite a few people. Didn't bother with any of the queues as not really into celebrities and didn't know who many of them were anyway

Strangely I did recognise a couple of the fitness girls but nobody was talking to them as everybody wanted to meet the guys, lucky for us, and they couldn't have been friendlier!


----------



## Keeks

finlay04 said:


> Last year i waited 3 hours to meet Jay Cutler... was the best moment of my life... until yesterday


Ha ha, definately one to remember! :thumb:



fitrut said:


> we arrived quite late yesterday, round 1pm wanted to do few interviews for online magazine but whole team was disappointed as all of those pros cant give interviews, so did few pics, also watched bit of ukbff qualifier and strongman and went home. wanted to go today again but dont drive and my bf couldnt go  but whole experience very good and *so many huge handsome men *  :bounce:


We just watched the bikini class of the qualifier, really tough class and very high standard. Yes it was a fantastic experience, and oh yes, plenty of huge handsome men which was very very nice!!! :thumb:



Kimball said:


> From what we were told it was a lot quieter today and we spoke to quite a few people. Didn't bother with any of the queues as not really into celebrities and didn't know who many of them were anyway
> 
> Strangely I did recognise a couple of the fitness girls but nobody was talking to them as everybody wanted to meet the guys, lucky for us, and they couldn't have been friendlier!


Yes Sunday was a lot quieter, just a bit better for walking around and queues were slightly better. Think everyone was in awe of the big boys, they were something else. And even the big guys were freindly. Very impressed! :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Can't believe we forgot to get a pic together haha.

Really good to meet you Keeks and glad to see you had a good time 

See you in Leeds


----------



## aad123

Some amazing pics, must have been fantastic. Some of the arms on show were bigger than my legs, and that was just your arms never mind the pros. I would love to have a talk with Kai Green, Iv seen some of his vids and he has a very unusual outlook on thing. Did you fill them in on the wonderful world of quark ?

With your new found motivation you must be looking forward to tuesday, we all know how much you love a good tuesday leg session. I will be going through the same pain myself tomorrow so we can both wobble home. I trained back and bi's yesterday but I think I have picked up an injury on my brachialis as Im struggling to hold anything and its been hurting most of the day, but not in a good way. I will rest it up till thursday and see how I go. May ice it up tonight. might get a light cardi session in tonight. Time to go kids are wanting to go on the computer.


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Can't believe we forgot to get a pic together haha.
> 
> Really good to meet you Keeks and glad to see you had a good time
> 
> See you in Leeds


I know!!! We'll get a pic or two in Leeds! Defo!!

Was great to meet you too, and hope you had a good time!?

Yep, see you in Leeds for photos, Krispy Kremes.......and of course what we are working towards, the show! :thumb:



aad123 said:


> Some amazing pics, must have been fantastic. Some of the arms on show were bigger than my legs, and that was just your arms never mind the pros. I would love to have a talk with Kai Green, Iv seen some of his vids and he has a very unusual outlook on thing. Did you fill them in on the wonderful world of quark ?
> 
> With your new found motivation you must be looking forward to tuesday, we all know how much you love a good tuesday leg session. I will be going through the same pain myself tomorrow so we can both wobble home. I trained back and bi's yesterday but I think I have picked up an injury on my brachialis as Im struggling to hold anything and its been hurting most of the day, but not in a good way. I will rest it up till thursday and see how I go. May ice it up tonight. might get a light cardi session in tonight. Time to go kids are wanting to go on the computer.


Yeah got some great pics, it was amazing!!! Kai Greene was a really nice guy, I didnt really talk too him much but the guys in front were chatting about what it takes to get to the stage and he was explaining about having a 5 year plan, work that out now and aim to work towrards that, but its important to set out a long term plan so you know where you are going, and that it does take time but you can and will get there. He was very inspiring.

There was a nutrition kitchen area where they did cooking shows, and we walked passed when there was no one there but people had started sitting down for the next show and my other half said I should get up there and spread the word of quark, would've been very very funny if I did!

And yes, I am actually looking forward to legs tomorrow, really raring to go now, 18 weeks to go and lots to do, every session counts and will work my butt off even more now over the next 18 weeks, so excited!! And I'll be thinking of you and hoping you too are cursing like a trooper through your leg session! Hope your injuries not too bad, rest and fingers crossed.

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dropped fasted cardio this morning as was pooped from weekend but back on it again tomorrow.

Tonight was 20 mins HIIT on rower, then 5 x 20 hill walkers superset with 5 x 20 side hill walkers. Forgot how knackering HIIT on rower was as I havent done it for 3 weeks due to holiday and re-jigging training sessions but back on it again now trainings back to normal.

Torture Tuesday again tomorrow but half looking forward to it, only 18 left now so have to make every torture Tuesday count as much as possible so will be th odd little bad word no doubt!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Dropped fasted cardio this morning as was pooped from weekend but back on it again tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight was 20 mins HIIT on rower, then 5 x 20 hill walkers superset with 5 x 20 side hill walkers. Forgot how knackering HIIT on rower was as I havent done it for 3 weeks due to holiday and re-jigging training sessions but back on it again now trainings back to normal.
> 
> Torture Tuesday again tomorrow but half looking forward to it, only 18 left now so have to make every torture Tuesday count as much as possible so will be th odd little bad word no doubt!


Odd bad word? Not bad for a woman who doesn't swear??

18 torture Tuesday's left!!! Blimey it's getting close now. Was there some completion at the expo or was it just show stuff?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Odd bad word? Not bad for a woman who doesn't swear??
> 
> 18 torture Tuesday's left!!! Blimey it's getting close now. Was there some completion at the expo or was it just show stuff?


By bad word I mean blinky flip and such like!

18 more torture Tuesdays and another 18 more super tough Saturday leg sessions and its show time, cant wait!!!

There was a UKBFF qualifier at the expo, and the bikini class was great, tough competition with amazing girls. Had a real panic about things when I saw them on stage but calmed down a bit when I thought about the fact I am 18 weeks out and a long way to go yet. I feel better this year than I did last year, I look better at 18 weeks out this year than I did at 12 weeks out when I started dieting for my first show last year so fingers crossed for this year.

How are you? Hope alls well! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> By bad word I mean blinky flip and such like!
> 
> 18 more torture Tuesdays and another 18 more super tough Saturday leg sessions and its show time, cant wait!!!
> 
> There was a UKBFF qualifier at the expo, and the bikini class was great, tough competition with amazing girls. Had a real panic about things when I saw them on stage but calmed down a bit when I thought about the fact I am 18 weeks out and a long way to go yet. I feel better this year than I did last year, I look better at 18 weeks out this year than I did at 12 weeks out when I started dieting for my first show last year so fingers crossed for this year.
> 
> How are you? Hope alls well! x


You've got no need to panic!! You look great now so 18 weeks and your going to be even better.

I am ok thanks, seem to have got my **** back into gear. Had a weird couple of sessions lately not really pushed myself to my limit but the weights have gone up slightly?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You've got no need to panic!! You look great now so 18 weeks and your going to be even better.
> 
> I am ok thanks, seem to have got my **** back into gear. Had a weird couple of sessions lately not really pushed myself to my limit but the weights have gone up slightly?


Ahhh thanks, but I know there is a lot to do this year, so that I am actually happy with things when I finally get to the stage. Had a few busy weeks but its head down now and a** in gear for the next 18 weeks. Heres to the last push of getting craking glutes!

Good to hear you're back on track, and a rest from training, even a few days can give that extra umph so all good! x :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ahhh thanks, but I know there is a lot to do this year, so that I am actually happy with things when I finally get to the stage. Had a few busy weeks but its head down now and a** in gear for the next 18 weeks. Heres to the last push of getting craking glutes!
> 
> Good to hear you're back on track, and a rest from training, even a few days can give that extra umph so all good! x :thumb:


Busy weeks?!? You've been on 18 hen do's and Pre hen do's and post hen do's !! A few days rest is nice though


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Busy weeks?!? You've been on 18 hen do's and Pre hen do's and post hen do's !! A few days rest is nice though


Ha ha, dare I mention thats its the post hen do this weekend, nothing crazy though, just drinks and a takeaway at my friends, but Im not drinking cos I just dont want to, drunk about my years intake in the last few weeks so no more now. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, dare I mention thats its the post hen do this weekend, nothing crazy though, just drinks and a takeaway at my friends, but Im not drinking cos I just dont want to, drunk about my years intake in the last few weeks so no more now. x


Another hen do!!! How many excuses to party do you women need!! Suppose every party needed a new dress and heels and bag?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Another hen do!!! How many excuses to party do you women need!! Suppose every party needed a new dress and heels and bag?


Ha ha, not this one. Might turn up in my trackies, its only at my mates house and I need to chill and relax this weekend so trackies and a takeaway, no booze and plenty of gym, sounds like a good one to me. But other than that, yes, any excuse for a new dress, shoes and handbag is always good! :thumb:


----------



## RACK

I had a great time thanks. The TGI's after was even better too lol

Oh and you're bicep pose with Heath was great (I watched the pose down live!) if you were tanned up you could have taken his O title easily!!! x


----------



## aad123

Well its the big day again. look out leg press, here we come. My arm is still hurting and as I usually do romaninan or stiffleg deadlifts for hammies I may have to just do seated leg curls which isnt ideal but better than nothing. Any ideas on alternative hamstring movements that would not put preasure on my bi. Could try good mornings but I'v never done the before and I know I will fall over and look like a twit.

I will use leg press also to totally iliminate any arm involvment.

I will think of you and your potty mouth as I laugh at the young kids with their made up exercises. There are two new kids and they are so funny to watch that I some times forget what Im there for. Well see what tonight brings.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, not this one. Might turn up in my trackies, its only at my mates house and I need to chill and relax this weekend so trackies and a takeaway, no booze and plenty of gym, sounds like a good one to me. But other than that, yes, any excuse for a new dress, shoes and handbag is always good! :thumb:


Take aways too now, I would like your training plan, go on holiday get drunk (although I don't drink) come back go out again and again the have a quite one with a take away!!

Not to keen on shopping for a new dress though


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> I had a great time thanks. The TGI's after was even better too lol
> 
> Oh and you're bicep pose with Heath was great (I watched the pose down live!) if you were tanned up you could have taken his O title easily!!! x


Glad you had a good one, and a good cheat!

Lol, you could see the fear in his eyes, but yeah, the lack of tan let me down this time! :laugh: Had to be done, as soon as he mentioned my guns, that was it, photo needed! 



aad123 said:


> Well its the big day again. look out leg press, here we come. My arm is still hurting and as I usually do romaninan or stiffleg deadlifts for hammies I may have to just do seated leg curls which isnt ideal but better than nothing. Any ideas on alternative hamstring movements that would not put preasure on my bi. Could try good mornings but I'v never done the before and I know I will fall over and look like a twit.
> 
> I will use leg press also to totally iliminate any arm involvment.
> 
> I will think of you and your potty mouth as I laugh at the young kids with their made up exercises. There are two new kids and they are so funny to watch that I some times forget what Im there for. Well see what tonight brings.


Yep, leg day, urgh!! Well and truly tortured mine! :sad: Shame about your arm, rest, rest and rest. Leg curls holding every 5th rep kills them if doing about 30 reps, torture and after a few sets, its a struggle to walk.

Ha ha, I like made up exercises so much, the guy at my gym was doing two db exercises last week, god knows what they were but it made me chuckle all evening, always brightens up the most torturous gym session! Hope you had a good walk and hope you wobble after it!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Take aways too now, I would like your training plan, go on holiday get drunk (although I don't drink) come back go out again and again the have a quite one with a take away!!
> 
> Not to keen on shopping for a new dress though


It is my cheat meal for the week, and havent drunk that much really, only have a few and Im ok with that as Im not into drinking really.

And dress shoppings the best bit!


----------



## Keeks

Cracking day today and no better way to start it than 45 mins fasted cardio in the sunshine!!! :thumbup1:

Touture Tuesday consisted of......

Lying ham curls, 30 reps holding every 5th for 3 sets superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises

Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 15 dropset with 3 x 15

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Abductors 3 x 25

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg with 10kg weights then drop set 3 x 20 each leg with 5kg weights

15 mins treadmill

:cursing:

I was nearly crying by the end of the weighted ankle kickbacks, tough session but one session closer to show time!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cracking day today and no better way to start it than 45 mins fasted cardio in the sunshine!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Touture Tuesday consisted of......
> 
> Lying ham curls, 30 reps holding every 5th for 3 sets superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises
> 
> Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 15 dropset with 3 x 15
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Abductors 3 x 25
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg with 10kg weights then drop set 3 x 20 each leg with 5kg weights
> 
> 15 mins treadmill
> 
> :cursing:
> 
> I was nearly crying by the end of the weighted ankle kickbacks, tough session but one session closer to show time!


Any swearing? Only 17 more to go!..


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Any swearing? Only 17 more to go!..


A little bit, no actually thats a lie, there was quite a bit, and by the 3rd set of weighted ankle kickbacks, I was very nearly screaming them! And very nearly crying! Good session! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> A little bit, no actually thats a lie, there was quite a bit, and by the 3rd set of weighted ankle kickbacks, I was very nearly screaming them! And very nearly crying! Good session! :thumb:


I just don't believe it, a lady so demure swearing? I don't believe it, not for one second! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> I just don't believe it, a lady so demure swearing? I don't believe it, not for one second! :whistling: :lol:


The way it felt, I think a saint would swear with that session, or it might just be me being a mardy bum!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> A little bit, no actually thats a lie, there was quite a bit, and by the 3rd set of weighted ankle kickbacks, I was very nearly screaming them! And very nearly crying! Good session! :thumb:


Hahaha nutter!! You'll feel them doms tomorrow....


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hahaha nutter!! You'll feel them doms tomorrow....


Why thank you! Hope they're not like last weeks doms, had them for about 3 days, not good!!! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Why thank you!


No worries xxx


----------



## aad123

My leg session went well tonight, thought I'd try something a bit different so used pre exhaustion on leg curls followed by 4 sets of good mornings. Felt my hamstrings on everylast rep. Seated calf fairly std then pre exhaust quads with 4 sets of leg ext then leg press. Went lighter this week but made sure I didnt lockout at the top of the rep and after 3 sets of 12 to 20 was ready to give up, then I thought "what would Keeks do ???" so I added another 20kg and althought I could hardly stand up I managed to bang out 10 reps and my legs were burning like hell after. I dropped my water bottle and had to kneel down to pick it up as I simple could not support my own weight. On the way down the stairs some guy asked me if I had injured myself I replied "no just a normal leg session" he then jogged of as I wobbled to my car like an old man. Looking forward to tomorrow.

Oh and I would agree with you on the dress shopping, I love shopping with my wife as a new dress, shoes or bag generaly means there is a night out to follow. You need to go through the pain to get the pleasure, just like leg days.

Enough rubbish now, time to eat then bed.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> My leg session went well tonight, thought I'd try something a bit different so used pre exhaustion on leg curls followed by 4 sets of good mornings. Felt my hamstrings on everylast rep. Seated calf fairly std then pre exhaust quads with 4 sets of leg ext then leg press. Went lighter this week but made sure I didnt lockout at the top of the rep and after 3 sets of 12 to 20 was ready to give up, then I thought "what would Keeks do ???" so I added another 20kg and althought I could hardly stand up I managed to bang out 10 reps and my legs were burning like hell after. I dropped my water bottle and had to kneel down to pick it up as I simple could not support my own weight. On the way down the stairs some guy asked me if I had injured myself I replied "no just a normal leg session" he then jogged of as I wobbled to my car like an old man. Looking forward to tomorrow.
> 
> Oh and I would agree with you on the dress shopping, I love shopping with my wife as a new dress, shoes or bag generaly means there is a night out to follow. You need to go through the pain to get the pleasure, just like leg days.
> 
> Enough rubbish now, time to eat then bed.


Yay, good leg session had then. Sounds like a tough one anyway and I was thinking of you hoping you were feeling some pain like I was through my session, not in a bad way just hoping someone else was torturing themselves like me!  And walking like that, you know you've done good, hope you're legs arent too bad today though! Mine are sore, but at least I know the torture did good.

I like your view on dress shopping, well worth the hassle and pain, just like leg days! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Leg doms today, again deep in glutes, ouch ouch ouch.

45 mins fasted cardio, and I could feel every up hill step right where Im aching, all doing good though! 

Shoulders, back & abs tonight, super yay!!!!!


----------



## Musclegirl

I'm loving this blog!! Thanks for posting


----------



## aad123

Legs are getting stiffer as the day goes on, quads aren't too bad but the little muscles on the inside of my knees are really stiff (I'm sure they have a name but I dont know it - the ones you feel doing leg ext). I need to get my ass into gear and give this fasted cardio a try, trouble is I'm just too lazy and my bed is far too confortable. I will try my best to get a session in at some point this week. Once Im out of bed I am normaly ok its just the getting out of bed thats the problem.


----------



## Keeks

Musclegirl said:


> I'm loving this blog!! Thanks for posting


Ahh thanks hun, thanks for reading it and glad you're enjoying it! :thumb:



aad123 said:


> Legs are getting stiffer as the day goes on, quads aren't too bad but the little muscles on the inside of my knees are really stiff (I'm sure they have a name but I dont know it - the ones you feel doing leg ext). I need to get my ass into gear and give this fasted cardio a try, trouble is I'm just too lazy and my bed is far too confortable. I will try my best to get a session in at some point this week. Once Im out of bed I am normaly ok its just the getting out of bed thats the problem.


Ha ha, mine too! We're suffering together! 

Yes definately get into the fasted cardio thing, its great. I enjoy it so much, no better way to start the day. I just enjoy being out when the world is quiet and just waking up, and just being in my own un-interrupted world and just having that time with my thoughts (mostly about quark :laugh Its fab! Im not a massive fan of getting out of bed but once im up, thats it, out the door in 5 mins and power trekking away. Gives you that extra feel good factor too IMO.


----------



## Keeks

Glutes are hurting more and more now, doms getting worse by the hour so not looking good for tomorrow, bet Im suffering a lot tomorrow! :sad:

SHoulders, back, abs & HIIT

Shoulders

Single arm db lat raises 3 x 12 drop set with 3 x 15

Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 8

Rear delt raises on a bench 3 x 15

Back

Daffy duck pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

VW Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Also, Im loving the warm weather but its TOUGH training in it, it just felt like there was no air in the gym and I came out looking like I had been in a sauna, hard work.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Glutes are hurting more and more now, doms getting worse by the hour so not looking good for tomorrow, bet Im suffering a lot tomorrow! :sad:
> 
> SHoulders, back, abs & HIIT
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Single arm db lat raises 3 x 12 drop set with 3 x 15
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 15
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 8
> 
> Rear delt raises on a bench 3 x 15
> 
> Back
> 
> Daffy duck pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> VW Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> 15 mins HIIT on XTrainer
> 
> Also, Im loving the warm weather but its TOUGH training in it, it just felt like there was no air in the gym and I came out looking like I had been in a sauna, hard work.


It is nice and warm here too, I've even got my legs out for tonight's session!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It is nice and warm here too, I've even got my legs out for tonight's session!!!


Love the nice weather but it does make training that bit harder, my legs might come out tomorrow if the suns out again!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Love the nice weather but it does make training that bit harder, my legs might come out tomorrow if the suns out again!


Your legs are a lot better looking than mine!!! Tan and muscle wise!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your legs are a lot better looking than mine!!! Tan and muscle wise!!!


You got good legs on you, just get on sunbed, or grab some fake tan! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> You got good legs on you, just get on sunbed, or grab some fake tan! :thumb:


Your making me blush!!! That's about as close to a tan I'll get!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Bad BAD glute doms today. Woke up a few times and each time I moved to get comfy, I could feel it. Ouch!

40 mins fasted cardio today, and a few more ouchs than yesterday.

Weigh in this morning and pretty chuffed. 127.1lbs so roughly about 1/2lb more than when I went on holiday. I let go on holiday and had didnt stick to diet, then hen weekend the week after, and bodypower last weekend, all meaning not sticking properly to diet over the weekends, re-jigged training and missed a few cardio sessions so all in all, happy with the weigh in. :thumb:

Onwards and downwards form now on! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Jay.32

I also have to knuckle down with my diet... Im going on holiday on the 21st of August...so its time to start getting lean..


----------



## aad123

Set the alarm for 6.30 this morning ready for my fasted cardio. But when the alarm went off I just lay there for 10 mins and by then it was too late to get any thing done. But tomorrow I WILL get out of bed and get some cardio in. The best excuse I can offer is that I didnt sleep well because it was too hot, but the real reason is Im just lazy. Would you advise a gentle jog or a brisk walk ? I am planning roughly 20 to 25 mins so start with.

Measured my waist this morning and Im down to 33" which is fab for me as I hold most of my fat around my tummy and lower back. I was sitting around the 35" mark so I have lost roughly 2" which isnt too bad. Before I started getting serious about diet and training I got up to 36.5" which was the main reason I started to sort my diet. If I keep this up I will need to get some new trousers and mine are now getting a little loose. Oh well there are worse problems to have.

Chest and tris tonight. Will give the pre-exhaustion method a try againg. Never really enjoyed training chest as everyone else seems to be able to lift a lot more weight, but its not all about weight its about working the muscle.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I also have to knuckle down with my diet... Im going on holiday on the 21st of August...so its time to start getting lean..


Good stuff, we can diet together. Where you off to? Also, if I drop enough weight by then, maybe pack me in your suit case please?? Could do with another holiday. 



aad123 said:


> Set the alarm for 6.30 this morning ready for my fasted cardio. But when the alarm went off I just lay there for 10 mins and by then it was too late to get any thing done. But tomorrow I WILL get out of bed and get some cardio in. The best excuse I can offer is that I didnt sleep well because it was too hot, but the real reason is Im just lazy. Would you advise a gentle jog or a brisk walk ? I am planning roughly 20 to 25 mins so start with.
> 
> Measured my waist this morning and Im down to 33" which is fab for me as I hold most of my fat around my tummy and lower back. I was sitting around the 35" mark so I have lost roughly 2" which isnt too bad. Before I started getting serious about diet and training I got up to 36.5" which was the main reason I started to sort my diet. If I keep this up I will need to get some new trousers and mine are now getting a little loose. Oh well there are worse problems to have.
> 
> Chest and tris tonight. Will give the pre-exhaustion method a try againg. Never really enjoyed training chest as everyone else seems to be able to lift a lot more weight, but its not all about weight its about working the muscle.


Ha ha, at least your honest and not lying about the reason for not doing fasted cardio!  Trust me, its worth doing and once you're actually up and doing, and once you've done it a few mornings, it'll be routine and you'll love it.

Fab progress with your waist line, thats a really good drop and especially where its noticeable, well done! :thumb: I take note of the scales but sometimes they can be a bit deceptive, ie water retention etc but with measurements, you notice more when losing inches than what the scales say.

True, and as for lifting a lot of weight, I find that guys might lift more but cant do a proper rep, so really, not lifting more it just seems like they are. Doesnt matter anyway, like you said, its about working the muscle. Hope you had a good session!


----------



## Keeks

Chest, tri's, bi's and abs tonight, urgh in this heat!

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 12

DB flies 3 x 12 superset with press ups 3 x 12

Bis & tris supersets

Machine dips 3 x 12 with cable bar curls 3 x 12

Bar pull downs 3 x 12 with seated db curls 3 x 12

Tate press 3 x 15 with hammer curls 3 x 12

Abs

Hill walkers 3 x 20 with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Not sure if starting with a bug as loads of people at work have been poorly lately but slight funny feeling in my throat and slight headache. Not sure if its just the heat though so fingers crossed it is, and going to load up on zinc & vit c just in case.


----------



## H10dst

Nice work out chick, hope you don't get what I had last week it was rubbish, though I had man illness so yours won't be as bad!!

What you up to this weekend.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice work out chick, hope you don't get what I had last week it was rubbish, though I had man illness so yours won't be as bad!!
> 
> What you up to this weekend.


Ha ha, always worse if its man flu or a man cold, wonder why!?!?!?

Lots of gym, cardio and errands etc. New work pantaloons needed cos my others are too big and just cant wear them anymore. And post hen do with takeaway. What about you?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, always worse if its man flu or a man cold, wonder why!?!?!?
> 
> Lots of gym, cardio and errands etc. New work pantaloons needed cos my others are too big and just cant wear them anymore. And post hen do with takeaway. What about you?


I was on deaths door last week and you think it's funny!!! Luckily enough it only lasted about 12hrs otherwise I might not have survived 

Hopefully if weather stays like this I might attempt to get some colour on my white body!! Might have a BBQ Saturday afternoon too.

Post hen do takeaway? So are you having a post post hen also?? This has got to be the longest hen do on record!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I was on deaths door last week and you think it's funny!!! Luckily enough it only lasted about 12hrs otherwise I might not have survived
> 
> Hopefully if weather stays like this I might attempt to get some colour on my white body!! Might have a BBQ Saturday afternoon too.
> 
> Post hen do takeaway? So are you having a post post hen also?? This has got to be the longest hen do on record!!!


Not funny that you're ill, just funny how men always get a worse case of whatever bug it is thats going around.

Enjoy the sun and bbq then, have a burger for me please.

No, just a post hen do then its wedding time next week, very exciting, so end of all the hen dos including pre and post ones.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Not funny that you're ill, just funny how men always get a worse case of whatever bug it is thats going around.
> 
> Enjoy the sun and bbq then, have a burger for me please.
> 
> No, just a post hen do then its wedding time next week, very exciting, so end of all the hen dos including pre and post ones.


Of course we do it's just nature?!? I'll have a burger and some steak and chicken for you!! Plus I'll get a little pot of quark and set a place at the table for you so it's like your really there 

In the sun I'll go red then back to white, annoying really cause I am dark haired and everyone says "I bet you tan really easy" no I don't 

So once the wedding is finished your back to training and quark?? X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Of course we do it's just nature?!? I'll have a burger and some steak and chicken for you!! Plus I'll get a little pot of quark and set a place at the table for you so it's like your really there
> 
> In the sun I'll go red then back to white, annoying really cause I am dark haired and everyone says "I bet you tan really easy" no I don't
> 
> So once the wedding is finished your back to training and quark?? X


Quark, definately! And a burger, Im there! :thumb:

Get some fake tan on you, you'll be brown then, or maybe orange, but not white.

Only one day off for the wedding, then back to the quark and training, one day off is enough. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Quark, definately! And a burger, Im there! :thumb:
> 
> Get some fake tan on you, you'll be brown then, or maybe orange, but not white.
> 
> Only one day off for the wedding, then back to the quark and training, one day off is enough. x


Defo be orange!! Even tried a Sunbed once but bottled it as it was too hot!!! Me and the sun don't mix, although I went to Egypt once and got a nice tan which kind of lasted a while, might just go all our and use that jan-tan thing you were on about?!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Defo be orange!! Even tried a Sunbed once but bottled it as it was too hot!!! Me and the sun don't mix, although I went to Egypt once and got a nice tan which kind of lasted a while, might just go all our and use that jan-tan thing you were on about?!


Ha ha, then you would be orange/brown, and a very deep orange/brown at that! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, then you would be orange/brown, and a very deep orange/brown at that! x


I'll stay pale I think. X


----------



## Jay.32

Ha ha yes I got room in my case for you..... but you have to promise me, that if we use the hotel gym, you wont do any strange duck movements that will frighten the other holiday makers! :lol:

Im going to Zante for a friends wedding/holiday. I really need the the break as Ive been working 7 days a week since xmas!


----------



## RACK

You still carb cycling Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Ha ha yes I got room in my case for you..... but you have to promise me, that if we use the hotel gym, you wont do any strange duck movements that will frighten the other holiday makers! :lol:
> 
> Im going to Zante for a friends wedding/holiday. I really need the the break as Ive been working 7 days a week since xmas!


Jeez, next you'll be saying 'No quark.....' And, theres nothing wrong with my duck movements, my backs shaping up just nicely thanks to my duck butted moves. :thumb:

You do deserve a holiday then, not long to go and something to look forward to. 



RACK said:


> You still carb cycling Keeks?


Yeah still on 3 lowish carb days (80g) then one high carb day (120g). I see my PT in two weeks so this is when full on prep diet starts, probably with just lowering macros but roughly sticking with same diet, I think.


----------



## Keeks

Not feeling 100% today so ditched fasted cardio, just to give my body a full day off and hopefully get shut of this bug in super quick time. Not feeling that rough but sinus pain this aft is definately not nice. Going to dose up tonight, have an early night tonight and get back on it tomorrow for a brutal leg session. :thumb:


----------



## eezy1

still brutalizing the legs then  i havent had a good session of anything in a few weeks. my sinus has been preventing me sleeping and its had me in limbo :sad:

been lacking motivation and my routines starting to bore me aswell! not good!! starting fresh from next week though and am switching afew bits up

anyway hope everythings going well with you


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Not feeling 100% today so ditched fasted cardio, just to give my body a full day off and hopefully get shut of this bug in super quick time. Not feeling that rough but sinus pain this aft is definately not nice. Going to dose up tonight, have an early night tonight and get back on it tomorrow for a brutal leg session. :thumb:


Hope you feel better soon chick, think yourself lucky it's not man bug!!!

A cheeky rest won't do any harm but you'll have to do double tomorrow 

Just finished a blinking ace chest session

100kg decline

42kg dumbbells flat bench

42kg dumbbells incline

Cable crossover to finish

Quite proud of myself

Enjoy your night off xx


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> still brutalizing the legs then  i havent had a good session of anything in a few weeks. my sinus has been preventing me sleeping and its had me in limbo :sad:
> 
> been lacking motivation and my routines starting to bore me aswell! not good!! starting fresh from next week though and am switching afew bits up
> 
> anyway hope everythings going well with you


Oh heck, thats not good! Hope the motivation comes back quickly, a change might boost things in that way.

Sinus pain is awful isn't it, and nothing much seems to clear it, hope it settles soon.

Yep, legs are stil getting a good hammering, although had a few things on over the past few weeks so not had a second leg session for a few weeks so think Im going to feel some pain!!And yep, everythings good thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hope you feel better soon chick, think yourself lucky it's not man bug!!!
> 
> A cheeky rest won't do any harm but you'll have to do double tomorrow
> 
> Just finished a blinking ace chest session
> 
> 100kg decline
> 
> 42kg dumbbells flat bench
> 
> 42kg dumbbells incline
> 
> Cable crossover to finish
> 
> Quite proud of myself
> 
> Enjoy your night off xx


Thanks and I am grateful of small mercies, which in this case is not getting the male version of this bug, otherwise I would be dying I think!  And fasted cardio AND legs tomorrow so will more than make up for my rest day.

Good session, nothing better than a good session like that to make you feel tip top! Im jealous now that its my rest day. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thanks and I am grateful of small mercies, which in this case is not getting the male version of this bug, otherwise I would be dying I think!  And fasted cardio AND legs tomorrow so will more than make up for my rest day.
> 
> Good session, nothing better than a good session like that to make you feel tip top! Im jealous now that its my rest day. x


Fasted cardio and legs!!! You are still crazy then  think I need to give this cardio a go, could do with shifting some bf. have you ever tried green tea tablets or is it just the same as the drink?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Fasted cardio and legs!!! You are still crazy then  think I need to give this cardio a go, could do with shifting some bf. have you ever tried green tea tablets or is it just the same as the drink?


Got to be done, only 17 weeks left now to get these cracking glutes!

Once your in a routine with doing fasted cardio, its great and you'll love it. Ive so missed not doing it today, especially with this weather, back on it tomorrow defo defo defo! Yep, have had green tea tabs, ok I think and will be taking them for this years prep, along with CLA, and maybe other stuff not yet decided. Worth a go if your doing the cardio and diet is right.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Got to be done, only 17 weeks left now to get these cracking glutes!
> 
> Once your in a routine with doing fasted cardio, its great and you'll love it. Ive so missed not doing it today, especially with this weather, back on it tomorrow defo defo defo! Yep, have had green tea tabs, ok I think and will be taking them for this years prep, along with CLA, and maybe other stuff not yet decided. Worth a go if your doing the cardio and diet is right.


Might try them, I've got to look into diet as I've never really done a cut. Started a thread the other day and got some good advice so we'll see what happens. I assume fasted cardio is for mornings only, which means I won't be able to do it during the week as I don't really have the time. X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Might try them, I've got to look into diet as I've never really done a cut. Started a thread the other day and got some good advice so we'll see what happens. I assume fasted cardio is for mornings only, which means I won't be able to do it during the week as I don't really have the time. X


Fasted cardio is for mornings, and its one of those things that you have to make time for. I get up an hour earlier than I need to for work so I can get it done, worth it as for me, it really does help shift the fat, along with diet etc. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Fasted cardio is for mornings, and its one of those things that you have to make time for. I get up an hour earlier than I need to for work so I can get it done, worth it as for me, it really does help shift the fat, along with diet etc. x


I really don't think I am dedicated enough to do that  I will try it at weekends first and see how I go on.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I really don't think I am dedicated enough to do that  I will try it at weekends first and see how I go on.


Ha ha, well its the way to look good in a bikini..........


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, well its the way to look good in a bikini..........


I already look good in a bikini that's the problem!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I already look good in a bikini that's the problem!!!


You lucky buggggrrrr! And you dont even have to endure torture Tuesdays, Im jealous! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> You lucky buggggrrrr! And you dont even have to endure torture Tuesdays, Im jealous! x


Every session is torture!!! Going ok at the moment though but like I said think losing some bf will make me look more defined? I think I've got the muscle mass but it's coveted with fat!!!


----------



## aad123

Iv been taking my green tea tabs twice a day for a week and I'm not sure if they are doing anything or not ?

Missed fasted cardio this morning as was up most of the night with a sick 3yr old. As a punishment I will get some cardio in tomorrow after my weights and I will not have a carb load this week. I may need to look at my diet as I haven't lost any weight or fat this week so it may be time to cut back some where, not sure where though as all I seem to eat is salad, veg, eggs chicken and tuna. Dont want to cut back on protein so not too many options, all I can think is to reduce my eggs from 3 full eggs to 1 full and 2 whites ??? Maybe cut back a little on the cottage cheese as I'm currently having 300g before bed. And could also reintroduce my evening cardio as I'm rubbish at morning cardio. I think the weights is by far the easyest part of this life style, its the diet that makes it difficult. Oh well if it was easy everyone would be doing it.

enjoy your post, post post hed do.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Every session is torture!!! Going ok at the moment though but like I said think losing some bf will make me look more defined? I think I've got the muscle mass but it's coveted with fat!!!


Good good, the way I think is to always leave the gym thinking 'I couldnt do that again!' Torture is goooood! :thumb: Yep, once you've got the muscle mass, you gotta start showing it so cardio is needed! Go on, you know you want to!



aad123 said:


> Iv been taking my green tea tabs twice a day for a week and I'm not sure if they are doing anything or not ?
> 
> Missed fasted cardio this morning as was up most of the night with a sick 3yr old. As a punishment I will get some cardio in tomorrow after my weights and I will not have a carb load this week. I may need to look at my diet as I haven't lost any weight or fat this week so it may be time to cut back some where, not sure where though as all I seem to eat is salad, veg, eggs chicken and tuna. Dont want to cut back on protein so not too many options, all I can think is to reduce my eggs from 3 full eggs to 1 full and 2 whites ??? Maybe cut back a little on the cottage cheese as I'm currently having 300g before bed. And could also reintroduce my evening cardio as I'm rubbish at morning cardio. I think the weights is by far the easyest part of this life style, its the diet that makes it difficult. Oh well if it was easy everyone would be doing it.
> 
> enjoy your post, post post hed do.


Oh dear, hope alls well now and you have a better 3yr old! Loads of bugs around at the moment, not good!

Ive always had the green tea tabs when dieting so not 100% sure how effect they are on their own, but think they may help when added to diet and cardio. I really would recommend the fasted cardio, but again, it can differ for everyone but defiantely sounds like you need to up the cardio if the fat loss is stalling slightly.

Diet wise, Im no expert but I guess your having some fats in there? They are much needed and yep, maybe try 1 full egg and whites and not all full eggs.

I agree with the weights part, it is the easiest part, and a lot of people say that the diet is where they struggle but little changes can do quite a bit. And yes, if it was easy, there'd be no challenge and everyone would be at it. All part of the fun anyway.

Thanks, will do, looking forward to the takeaway part of it anyway! Nice cheat meal! :drool:


----------



## aad123

I will start by changing my eggs and start some cardio. The problem is as soon as I get up the kids get up, which means I can either take them with me or wake mommy up, and mommy is not going to like that !!!! :cursing: I think my best option is to do my cardio in the evening on my non gym days. It may not be as good as fasted but it will be something I can stick with. Once I lower my cals and get into the cardio I will be back on track.

Have you ever thought of going into management. Where I work they have a meeting to discuss the agenda for the pre meeting where the agenda is set for the meeting. Following the meeting there will be a post meeting to discuss the points raised during the meeting, then following that there will be a closing meeting to ensure the previous meeting were a success. You seem to have used a simular process for your hen do. You would make a fab MD.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good good, the way I think is to always leave the gym thinking 'I couldnt do that again!' Torture is goooood! :thumb: Yep, once you've got the muscle mass, you gotta start showing it so cardio is needed! Go on, you know you want to!


I will do some cardio, just can't decide what?


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> I will start by changing my eggs and start some cardio. The problem is as soon as I get up the kids get up, which means I can either take them with me or wake mommy up, and mommy is not going to like that !!!! :cursing: I think my best option is to do my cardio in the evening on my non gym days. It may not be as good as fasted but it will be something I can stick with. Once I lower my cals and get into the cardio I will be back on track.
> 
> Have you ever thought of going into management. Where I work they have a meeting to discuss the agenda for the pre meeting where the agenda is set for the meeting. Following the meeting there will be a post meeting to discuss the points raised during the meeting, then following that there will be a closing meeting to ensure the previous meeting were a success. You seem to have used a simular process for your hen do. You would make a fab MD.


Ahh, that might be a problem with the fasted cardio after weights it is then, still effective and a few changes to the diet and should continue dropping bf.

Yes I could do management of hen do's, that would be good, although very stressful at the same time. Althought the meeting after meeting to discuss the previuos meeting and plan the next meeting etc sounds very similar to all the planning that took place for all the many hen dos.



H10dst said:


> I will do some cardio, just can't decide what?


For fasted cardio, cant beat a power trek with the ipod, for after weights, HIIT is good and does the trick, either on the rower or XTrainer. Both tough and gets the job done! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ahh, that might be a problem with the fasted cardio after weights it is then, still effective and a few changes to the diet and should continue dropping bf.
> 
> Yes I could do management of hen do's, that would be good, although very stressful at the same time. Althought the meeting after meeting to discuss the previuos meeting and plan the next meeting etc sounds very similar to all the planning that took place for all the many hen dos.
> 
> For fasted cardio, cant beat a power trek with the ipod, for after weights, HIIT is good and does the trick, either on the rower or XTrainer. Both tough and gets the job done! x


Think after weight session I'll alternate between rower and x trainer. How many times a week is enough. Sorry for all the questions but you are the cardio queen!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Think after weight session I'll alternate between rower and x trainer. How many times a week is enough. Sorry for all the questions but you are the cardio queen!!!


Lol, no worries! I guess it depends, start with 3/4 times, see how you get on with that and up it if needed I guess. Or maybe 3 sessions of HIIT and a few sessions of steady pace cardio. All depends on how much you want to drop and how it comes off. Diet is key though as well so need to get diet sorted then increased cardio will drop the bf. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, no worries! I guess it depends, start with 3/4 times, see how you get on with that and up it if needed I guess. Or maybe 3 sessions of HIIT and a few sessions of steady pace cardio. All depends on how much you want to drop and how it comes off. Diet is key though as well so need to get diet sorted then increased cardio will drop the bf. x


I'll stop spamming your journal AGAIN!! Take a look at my thread, if there's anything you can add I'd be grateful.

Thanks xxx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'll stop spamming your journal AGAIN!! Take a look at my thread, if there's anything you can add I'd be grateful.
> 
> Thanks xxx


You know you're always welcome here! Will go and find your thread and have a looky! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> You know you're always welcome here! Will go and find your thread and have a looky! x


Cheers


----------



## Keeks

URGH!!! 55 mins fasted cardio and legs done already! Was up mega early this morning though.

Legs

Warm through with light leg extensions

Walking lunges 3 x 30

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15

Jump squats 3 x 15

Weighted ankle kick backs 3 x 15 each leg with 10kg weights

15 mins treadmill.

Now for my Saturday, and the first chilled out one in weeks.........ahhhhhh!!!! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

morning frodo 

i like the look of them jump squats are just body weight ?


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> morning frodo
> 
> i like the look of them jump squats are just body weight ?


Woooo, less of the frodo!!!

Yeah just body weight. I used to do them moving forward but just didnt feel 100% comfortable doing them like that. I dont have a knee injury as such but my right knee just crunches when squating and doing certain movements, no pain but just feels a bit weird sometimes and probably me being a wuss, but like to stick to stuff that I feel comfortable with.

I just do these jump squats on the spot now, feel a lot better and after a few, I am knackered!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> Woooo, less of the frodo!!!
> 
> Yeah just body weight. I used to do them moving forward but just didnt feel 100% comfortable doing them like that. I dont have a knee injury as such but my right knee just crunches when squating and doing certain movements, no pain but just feels a bit weird sometimes and probably me being a wuss, but like to stick to stuff that I feel comfortable with.
> 
> I just do these jump squats on the spot now, feel a lot better and after a few, I am knackered!


  :surrender:

is most of your routine like this or do you follow a typical weight lifting routine ?


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> :surrender:
> 
> is most of your routine like this or do you follow a typical weight lifting routine ?


 

Since changing to bikini class and getting help from my pt, training has changed slightly. Less of a weight lifting routine really and it feels slightly more of a cardio work out a bit, and a lot of emphasis on legs and glutes, which have to be bang on for bikini.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> Since changing to bikini class and getting help from my pt, training has changed slightly. Less of a weight lifting routine really and it feels slightly more of a cardio work out a bit, and a lot of emphasis on legs and glutes, which have to be bang on for bikini.


ah i see thanks


----------



## aad123

6.50am just of to do some cardio. I did it !


----------



## aad123

50 mins very brisk walk, not a bad way to start the day. Will be training shoulders this afternoon then attempting to eat as clean as possible. Sunday roast without the potatoes. I'm going to give this a realy good shot for the next 4 weeks, I will still have my refeed day on sat but try and cut out all the crap foods and get my carbs from oats, brown rice, sweet potato etc. No more crisps and chock (apart from my chock whey powder). Over the last few weeks I have been going a little crazy on sat which is probably undoing all my good work through the week. As a incentive I will take some pics later and put them on my training thread then I will repeat in 4 weeks to see what, if anything has changed.

How was your take-away ??


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> ah i see thanks


 



aad123 said:


> 50 mins very brisk walk, not a bad way to start the day. Will be training shoulders this afternoon then attempting to eat as clean as possible. Sunday roast without the potatoes. I'm going to give this a realy good shot for the next 4 weeks, I will still have my refeed day on sat but try and cut out all the crap foods and get my carbs from oats, brown rice, sweet potato etc. No more crisps and chock (apart from my chock whey powder). Over the last few weeks I have been going a little crazy on sat which is probably undoing all my good work through the week. As a incentive I will take some pics later and put them on my training thread then I will repeat in 4 weeks to see what, if anything has changed.
> 
> How was your take-away ??


Yay!!!!!! Thats fab, and even fabber cos its sounds like you enjoyed it!? (Fabber may not be a word but it is in my journal!!) It does kick start the day, and especially on a cracking day like this :thumbup1:

I used to go overboard on cheat day, and eat quite a bit of rubbish through the day, not good. Better to limit yourself slightly, still enjoy a good cheat though. And pictures are a good way of seeing progress, as looking in the mirror, you might not see as much of a change, but then when you compare photos, the proof is there and you can see more sometimes.

Good luck for the next 4 weeks anyway, and I'll be doing the same thing so we'll be doing it together!! Also, wheres your thread? Will check in later.

Take away was great thanks, little bloated and sickly after but worth it. Chicken tikka korma with boiled rice and a milky bar, yum yum yum!!


----------



## Keeks

45 mins fasted cardio and had a right panic mid way. Still got this niggling little bug, not too bad but just a bit of sinus pain still, and mid way through cardio, got a funny feeling in my nose, the feeling I used to get a lot just before a nose bleed, (suffered from nose bleeds for years and had it cauterized a few times already). Panic set in when I reealized I had no tissues, a light grey hoody on and about 20 mins away from home! However, was my lucky day and it didnt start bleeding until about 2 mins after walking through my front door, phew! After a good bleed, sinus pain & pressure has eased now and feeling a bit better. Just had a second bleed now though so thinking white linen pants for today isnt a good idea!

Upper body circuits, abs & HIIT today, and again, another sweltering session, URGH!!!! Never has a shower felt so good! 

Upper body circuits 3 full sets of 15 reps per exercise

Machine chest press

Press ups

Tricep dips

Seated row

Machine shoulder press

Heavy lat raises

Reverse grip cable curls

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

HIIT 15 mins on XTrainer

:thumb:


----------



## aad123

not sure how to link to journal so here is the name "the long hard road - training journal" Its not as exciting as this thread but it does act as a good ref point. Some of the pics are a bit poor, not the quality of the pics but the person in them.


----------



## Keeks

So 17 weeks out now, and waiting to find out from my pt if anythings changing with diet/cardio etc. I dont see her for another 4 weeks yet so emailed progress pics to her today.



As the title of my journal explains what Im working towards, Im pretty happy ish with the way things are going regarding the shape of my bum, its getting a nice curve and just hoping that when the fat comes off, it keeps its roundness and curve and doesnt go flat. I have had quite a few comments lately regarding my bottom, (one from one of the big guys from bodypower which made my day) so know that it defintely has changed over the last year, so just hope that prep goes well now.


----------



## MRSTRONG

fcuking hell keeks looks cracking to me , second pic is small but can see you still need some bf off there but i reckon you will get what you want .


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> So 17 weeks out now, and waiting to find out from my pt if anythings changing with diet/cardio etc. I dont see her for another 4 weeks yet so emailed progress pics to her today.
> 
> View attachment 84663
> View attachment 84664
> 
> 
> As the title of my journal explains what Im working towards, Im pretty happy ish with the way things are going regarding the shape of my bum, its getting a nice curve and just hoping that when the fat comes off, it keeps its roundness and curve and doesnt go flat. I have had quite a few comments lately regarding my bottom, (one from one of the big guys from bodypower which made my day) so know that it defintely has changed over the last year, so just hope that prep goes well now.


2nd picture is waaaay to small but from what I can see its defo more pert and lifted? But wtf do I know??

You had a nice weekend anyway?


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> fcuking hell keeks looks cracking to me , second pic is small but can see you still need some bf off there but i reckon you will get what you want .


Ha ha, thanks. When I look at the post, both pics looks the same size, sorry, dont know whats going on with that!!

Yep, only just into the cutting stage really, wanna be dropping approx another 14lb at least. Approx 1lb a week and with 17 weeks left, think I should get there now.



H10dst said:


> 2nd picture is waaaay to small but from what I can see its defo more pert and lifted? But wtf do I know??
> 
> You had a nice weekend anyway?


Dont know whats going on with the pics but thanks.

Yeah had a nice weekend thanks, lovely to just chill out yesterday afternoon, sat in my friends garden all aft and it felt wonderful, and after a gruesome leg session it was heaven. You have a nice one? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Dont know whats going on with the pics but thanks.
> 
> Yeah had a nice weekend thanks, lovely to just chill out yesterday afternoon, sat in my friends garden all aft and it felt wonderful, and after a gruesome leg session it was heaven. You have a nice one? x


Yes thanks, big shoulder session this morning then all afternoon in the sun working on my tan,

still pale!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes thanks, big shoulder session this morning then all afternoon in the sun working on my tan,
> 
> still pale!!!


Lol, time for the fake tan then!! x


----------



## MRSTRONG

you`ll get there its early days yet , but its looking very promising


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> not sure how to link to journal so here is the name "the long hard road - training journal" Its not as exciting as this thread but it does act as a good ref point. Some of the pics are a bit poor, not the quality of the pics but the person in them.


Great, thanks, will check it out. And add some quark talk in there and it'll be as exciting as this thread in no time!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, time for the fake tan then!! x


Maybe so, don't want to smell of biscuits though otherwise I'll start eating them!!!


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> you`ll get there its early days yet , but its looking very promising


Feel so much different going into prep this year, and more positive. And yes, as yet, early days but I want to get everything just right this year, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Maybe so, don't want to smell of biscuits though otherwise I'll start eating them!!!


Youre' just going to have to stay pale then me thinks! x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> Feel so much different going into prep this year, and more positive. And yes, as yet, early days but I want to get everything just right this year, fingers crossed!!


my mrs has got 22 weeks to go so should be good watching your prep for her prep .


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> my mrs has got 22 weeks to go so should be good watching your prep for her prep .


 :thumb:

Will she have another journal on here? What happened with the dnp?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Will she have another journal on here? What happened with the dnp?


She's thinking about it , keep trying to persuade her .

DNP was very good she lost 2 stone in her 2 month cycle ages running another now and wants to lose around 3 stone but she will be ripped I reckon , she's planning on 3 cycles all 2 weeks on 2 off , this time though because its now hot outside she feels very warm constantly I'm not sure if that's good from a health point of view but to be warm already and add small amounts of DNP can only be better for the DNP will see though .

Do you use anything other than diet and exercise ?


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> She's thinking about it , keep trying to persuade her .
> 
> DNP was very good she lost 2 stone in her 2 month cycle ages running another now and wants to lose around 3 stone but she will be ripped I reckon , she's planning on 3 cycles all 2 weeks on 2 off , this time though because its now hot outside she feels very warm constantly I'm not sure if that's good from a health point of view but to be warm already and add small amounts of DNP can only be better for the DNP will see though .
> 
> Do you use anything other than diet and exercise ?


You'll have to talk her round as it would be interesting to follow, prepping at same time so would be able to help each other get through it.

DNP sounds good then, never had it but have thought about it.

As yet, just diet & cardio and have had dexaprine but will be using clen for this prep, not sure when Im starting this or if I'll be using anything else but as yet, just clen planned.


----------



## Keeks

Bad doms from Saturdays leg session, could feel it yesterday but today my hams are SORE!!

45 mins fasted cardio this morning, with the sun shining again, woo hoo!

Happy Monday morning folks!! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

It does seem good stuff , I doubt you need to run anything as your a long way out and look in great shape .

See if I can get her to start one , cheers mate have a good week .


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So 17 weeks out now, and waiting to find out from my pt if anythings changing with diet/cardio etc. I dont see her for another 4 weeks yet so emailed progress pics to her today.
> 
> View attachment 84663
> View attachment 84664
> 
> 
> As the title of my journal explains what Im working towards, Im pretty happy ish with the way things are going regarding the shape of my bum, its getting a nice curve and just hoping that when the fat comes off, it keeps its roundness and curve and doesnt go flat. I have had quite a few comments lately regarding my bottom, (one from one of the big guys from bodypower which made my day) so know that it defintely has changed over the last year, so just hope that prep goes well now.


Great progress Daffy... quads look great and more defined since last pic:thumbup1:


----------



## aad123

I just read about your nose bleed problem and it made me think of a situation I found myself in a few years back. I was playing rugby back then and did far more running. One sunny sunday morning I decided to go for a run and instead of following my normal route I took a longer one. About 3 miles in I started to get a funny feeling in my tummy and this got worse as I went on, I was now about 3.5miles from home and there was no way I could get home in time (think Paula Radcliff). One of my friends parents lived not far from where I was so I made my way to their house and rang the bell. When his mom opened the door I had to rush past her to the loo and explain the situation later, which her husband found extreamly funny and still takes the pi*s now. Every time I go for a run I always worry a little as Im new to the area I live and have no emergency back up plan.


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> It does seem good stuff , I doubt you need to run anything as your a long way out and look in great shape .
> 
> See if I can get her to start one , cheers mate have a good week .


I'll see how things progress and then re-assess when getting closer to comp, theres a few options anyway but will see how far I can get first.

Would be great to see her journal.

Thanks, have a good week too! 



Jay.32 said:


> Great progress Daffy... quads look great and more defined since last pic:thumbup1:


Thank you, 4 weeks time and hopefully I'll be sprouting feathers!! 



aad123 said:


> I just read about your nose bleed problem and it made me think of a situation I found myself in a few years back. I was playing rugby back then and did far more running. One sunny sunday morning I decided to go for a run and instead of following my normal route I took a longer one. About 3 miles in I started to get a funny feeling in my tummy and this got worse as I went on, I was now about 3.5miles from home and there was no way I could get home in time (think Paula Radcliff). One of my friends parents lived not far from where I was so I made my way to their house and rang the bell. When his mom opened the door I had to rush past her to the loo and explain the situation later, which her husband found extreamly funny and still takes the pi*s now. Every time I go for a run I always worry a little as Im new to the area I live and have no emergency back up plan.


 :lol: Oh dear, thats got me chuckling, I'll be thinking about that when Im off on my walk tomorrow, and I'll be looking like a right nutter laughing to myself, but tbh, I do it quite a lot when doing my am cardio. Always get something funny in my head and just end up giggling away! I bet it wasnt funny for you though and sorry for laughing but bet you look back and laugh about it now, I hope so anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Suffereing tonight with really bad sinus pain, more nosebleeds and blocked and runny nose so just did 10 mins HIIT on rower and some ab work, 3 x 20 hill walkers and 3 x 20 side hill walkers.

Hopefully, should all be ok tomorrow. And hope leg doms have gone otherwise torture Tuesday is gonna be torture, well more than it usually is anyway.


----------



## H10dst

Hey chick how's things? I am actually dying today  not sure what's up with me but had a migraine and been vomiting most of today? Just thought I would share that with you as I've not got any training things to say!!

Dave x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hey chick how's things? I am actually dying today  not sure what's up with me but had a migraine and been vomiting most of today? Just thought I would share that with you as I've not got any training things to say!!
> 
> Dave x


Oh heck, you been drinking plenty of water? Hope you're feeling better soon. Ive still got this bug, with nose bleeds, just hope they stop in time for the wedding, that would not be a good situation! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, you been drinking plenty of water? Hope you're feeling better soon. Ive still got this bug, with nose bleeds, just hope they stop in time for the wedding, that would not be a good situation! x


Yeah had my usual 3lt today but just feel empty, no strength no motivation and no appetite? I've had a thing with my sinus too, no nosebleeds but a lot of bloody bogeys (sorry) and it's really sore to touch?

Can't imagine the bride being that impressed if your nose is pouring all over her dress although the weddings pics would defo be unique?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah had my usual 3lt today but just feel empty, no strength no motivation and no appetite? I've had a thing with my sinus too, no nosebleeds but a lot of bloody bogeys (sorry) and it's really sore to touch?
> 
> Can't imagine the bride being that impressed if your nose is pouring all over her dress although the weddings pics would defo be unique?


Seems theres loads of bugs about at the moment, hope you get over it soon anyway. Dont think this heat helps though, Ive not been as hungry and its been a struggle to eat all my food today, in fact I didnt eat it all which isnt like me. Always feel weaker too in this heat, really lack strength but just gotta power through and just do what you can, can feel a bit rubbish though when struggling with weights you know you can easily manage.

Hey ho, its England so it'll be back to winter in a few days!

Lol, blood wouldnt look good on my bridesmaids frock, will be carrying a decent supply of tissues anyway! x


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Seems theres loads of bugs about at the moment, hope you get over it soon anyway. Dont think this heat helps though, Ive not been as hungry and its been a struggle to eat all my food today, in fact I didnt eat it all which isnt like me. Always feel weaker too in this heat, really lack strength but just gotta power through and just do what you can, can feel a bit rubbish though when struggling with weights you know you can easily manage.
> 
> Hey ho, its England so it'll be back to winter in a few days!
> 
> Lol, blood wouldnt look good on my bridesmaids frock, will be carrying a decent supply of tissues anyway! x


if you suffer bad from fatigue, loss of appetite and strength in the heat I'd seriously consider a decent magnesium supplement like magnesium citrate... magnesium is partially involved in regulating all of those things, and low energy levels, poor appetite and disturbed sleep are classic signs of low magnesium status.

The reason this relates to the heat and hot weather (I may ramble in my posts, but I do get there in the end  ) is that magnesium is extremely prone to loss via sweat, especially in warm weather and when exercising too, and is usually partly responsible for those symptoms in that situation... the rda for magnesium (for an adult male, not sure for a female but am sure google can help) is around 450mg, but the need goes up to about 700mg on a hot day with just 30 mins of so sweaty exercise, and supplementing to bring the amount up I find really does make a noticeable difference in preventing the issues above... does for me anyway, is one mineral supp I really do rate, especially in the summer. Is worth a try imo.


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> if you suffer bad from fatigue, loss of appetite and strength in the heat I'd seriously consider a decent magnesium supplement like magnesium citrate... magnesium is partially involved in regulating all of those things, and low energy levels, poor appetite and disturbed sleep are classic signs of low magnesium status.
> 
> The reason this relates to the heat and hot weather (I may ramble in my posts, but I do get there in the end  ) is that magnesium is extremely prone to loss via sweat, especially in warm weather and when exercising too, and is usually partly responsible for those symptoms in that situation... the rda for magnesium (for an adult male, not sure for a female but am sure google can help) is around 450mg, but the need goes up to about 700mg on a hot day with just 30 mins of so sweaty exercise, and supplementing to bring the amount up I find really does make a noticeable difference in preventing the issues above... does for me anyway, is one mineral supp I really do rate, especially in the summer. Is worth a try imo.


Ahhh, just had a very interesting read and will get some ordered definately, thank you for that!

Doing my am cardio even before 7am this past week and Ive been coming home drenched in sweat, then again later in the gym for weights and cardio so hopefully this should help restore levels and feel a bit better, not as weak and urgh. Also, read that it helps menstrual cramps so bonus! :thumb:

Thank you for your input and hope your well!


----------



## aad123

Just back from 35 min jog out in the warm evening sun. Nice to get out and about after being stuck in a hot office all day. No dodgy tummy during todays run but took a loo roll and plastic bag just in case. mg:

Since I got home Iv been super hungry so just had a big tub of quark.

Im looking forward to legs tomorrow. Squats this week, which is nice.

My eldest boy suffers from nose bleeds and it can be quite a shock when you go to get him up and his pillow and face are covered in dried blood. Im not sure but its probably due to him having his finger stuck up it most of the time. Boys will be boys. :thumb:

I hope you start to feel better tomorrow, there's nothing worse than feeling like cr*p when you just want to train. You normally have a few good weeks then something happens to slow your progress down. Im sure you will be fine in a day or so.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Ahhh, just had a very interesting read and will get some ordered definately, thank you for that!
> 
> Doing my am cardio even before 7am this past week and Ive been coming home drenched in sweat, then again later in the gym for weights and cardio so hopefully this should help restore levels and feel a bit better, not as weak and urgh. Also, read that it helps menstrual cramps so bonus! :thumb:
> 
> Thank you for your input and hope your well!


I do really rate a decent magnesium tab... am not a huge fan of many supp's out there, but certain things like this I think in certain conditions can really make a positive difference. Hope it helps. You could take one with some quark...

Hey I am well, thank you for caring  Am moving house this week, and it's chaos with so much to do... fun though, and am enjoying gradually transforming a really nice but completely empty house into a place that feels cozy like home!


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Just back from 35 min jog out in the warm evening sun. Nice to get out and about after being stuck in a hot office all day. No dodgy tummy during todays run but took a loo roll and plastic bag just in case. mg:
> 
> Since I got home Iv been super hungry so just had a big tub of quark.
> 
> Im looking forward to legs tomorrow. Squats this week, which is nice.
> 
> My eldest boy suffers from nose bleeds and it can be quite a shock when you go to get him up and his pillow and face are covered in dried blood. Im not sure but its probably due to him having his finger stuck up it most of the time. Boys will be boys. :thumb:
> 
> I hope you start to feel better tomorrow, there's nothing worse than feeling like cr*p when you just want to train. You normally have a few good weeks then something happens to slow your progress down. Im sure you will be fine in a day or so.


 :thumb: for the quark. And cant beat outside cardio in this weather, even though it gets hot, its a real feel good factor.

Hope you enjoyed your leg session, mine was torture as usual, still have doms from the other day :crying:

Still feeling a bit rubbish, more nosebleeds but sure I'll be ok in a day or two, hope so anyway cos its such an inconvenience, and dont like inconveniences!!!



Dtlv74 said:


> I do really rate a decent magnesium tab... am not a huge fan of many supp's out there, but certain things like this I think in certain conditions can really make a positive difference. Hope it helps. You could take one with some quark...
> 
> Hey I am well, thank you for caring  Am moving house this week, and it's chaos with so much to do... fun though, and am enjoying gradually transforming a really nice but completely empty house into a place that feels cozy like home!


Am getting some magnesium tablets tomorrow so will let you know how I get on with them. With what Ive read, they seem to be good so one taken with my quark will be spot on I think!!

Yay, sounds exciting! Hope all goes well and its not too stressful. Its lovely making a home your own, enjoy!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

45 mins fasted cardio and still have leg doms today :crying:

Torture Tuesday with doms still = Super Torture Tuesday! And in this heat, its Extra Super Torture Tuesday, and still feeling a little poorly with nose bleeds, so Extra Super Yukky Torture Tuesday! :cursing:

Lying single leg ham curls 3 x 20 each leg with each rep done slowly superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 15 superset with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 15

Abductors 3 x 25

Leg press with feet high and wide 3 x 25

Weighted ankle kickbacks with 10kg weights 3 x 20 each leg

Cable glute kickbacks beding oevr a bench 3 x 15 each leg

15 mins on treadmill

:crying:


----------



## aad123

Torture Tuesday lived up to its name again this week. Going into it me legs were a little tender from yesterdays run but once warmed up it didn't cause any problems. Did a few sets of good mornings tonight and they seemed to work well for my hamstrings, only done them once before but may grow to like them, I do enjoy romanian deadlifts but I tend to get a pump in my traps which doesn't happen with goodmornings, I think I will alternate between the two. Just need to keep form extra strict on good mornings. Also tried your holding every 5 rep on seated leg curl, burns like hell. Couldn't hold for long as us men have a very low pain threshold. I couldn't do free standing squats as some young lads were using the squat rack for bb curls so I did them on smith mc. Set the safety bars so I went down past 90 deg and stopped at the bottom for a second before powering up. All in all a fair session although I wasn't as shakey as normal but we will see what tomorrow brings.

Some one at the gym asked me if I was dieting so perhaps its working. Iv changed my diet slightly now have 3 egg whites and 1 whole egg for b'fast and have reduced my peanut butter servings from 1 table to 1 tea spoon. Not major changes but that with the added cardio may well help.

I hope your sinus problem clears up soon and heres to walking funny tomorrow. Torture Tuesday followed by Wobbly Wednesday.

Good night.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Torture Tuesday lived up to its name again this week. Going into it me legs were a little tender from yesterdays run but once warmed up it didn't cause any problems. Did a few sets of good mornings tonight and they seemed to work well for my hamstrings, only done them once before but may grow to like them, I do enjoy romanian deadlifts but I tend to get a pump in my traps which doesn't happen with goodmornings, I think I will alternate between the two. Just need to keep form extra strict on good mornings. Also tried your holding every 5 rep on seated leg curl, burns like hell. Couldn't hold for long as us men have a very low pain threshold. I couldn't do free standing squats as some young lads were using the squat rack for bb curls so I did them on smith mc. Set the safety bars so I went down past 90 deg and stopped at the bottom for a second before powering up. All in all a fair session although I wasn't as shakey as normal but we will see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> Some one at the gym asked me if I was dieting so perhaps its working. Iv changed my diet slightly now have 3 egg whites and 1 whole egg for b'fast and have reduced my peanut butter servings from 1 table to 1 tea spoon. Not major changes but that with the added cardio may well help.
> 
> I hope your sinus problem clears up soon and heres to walking funny tomorrow. Torture Tuesday followed by Wobbly Wednesday.
> 
> Good night.


Sounds like a godd leg session, hope you've not been too sore today, I bloomin well have, definately wobbly Wednesday (Im liking the wobbly Wednesday thing).

Ha ha, thats ace that someone said that to you. I tend to find that people notice changes in you more than you notice it yourself, well done you and little changes all together tend to make quite a difference. :thumb:

Thank you, sinuses are feeling better today, nearly gone now and a nose bleed free day so even better!

Hope you've had a good wobbly Wednesday!


----------



## Keeks

40 mins fasted cardio with leg doms, AGAIN!

Shoulders, back, abs& HIIT today.

Shoulders

Standing lat raises 3 x 12

Machine press 3 x 10

Seated single arm raises 3 x 10 drop set with 3 x 15

Rear delt raises 3 x 12

Back

Daffy duck pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hyperextensions on a ball x 10 reps, then 10 x VW hyperextensions, then another 10 normal hyperextensions, 3 full sets of these

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

10 mins HIIT on XTrainer


----------



## aad123

No cardio this morning as I'v been dragged into stock take at work so will be on my feet all day up and down ladders, so this chould class as low impact cardio (well it is in my view). Chest tonight, Im liking chest these days. Was doing chest and sh together but as I can now get 4 sessions a week Iv split ch and sh.

My legs didn't hurt on wed so I thought Id got away with it. Woke up this morning and bang serious leg doms.

Looking forward to fri evening when I will check body fat and weight and see if my little changes have helped. I feel better and have been strict with my diet. Well I will confess I did have 1 chip on tuesday. Not sure 1 chip will cause any major fat storage issues so not too bothered.

Glad your feeling better.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> No cardio this morning as I'v been dragged into stock take at work so will be on my feet all day up and down ladders, so this chould class as low impact cardio (well it is in my view). Chest tonight, Im liking chest these days. Was doing chest and sh together but as I can now get 4 sessions a week Iv split ch and sh.
> 
> My legs didn't hurt on wed so I thought Id got away with it. Woke up this morning and bang serious leg doms.
> 
> Looking forward to fri evening when I will check body fat and weight and see if my little changes have helped. I feel better and have been strict with my diet. Well I will confess I did have 1 chip on tuesday. Not sure 1 chip will cause any major fat storage issues so not too bothered.
> 
> Glad your feeling better.


Yay, you've got doms too, sorry but feel a bit better when someone else is suffering too.  Hope ya had a good session at they gym and stock taking wasnt too bad, if thats at all possible!

mg: 1 chip!!! Oh dear!! Only kidding. Well done on sticking to the diet and upping cardio anyway, looking forward to hearing the results on Friday  And then a cheat meal will always feel bettere cos you know you've well and truly earned it!!


----------



## Keeks

No cardio this morning and I really missed it!

Tonight was chest, arms, abs & HIIT

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 12

Incline db flies super set with press ups 3 x 12 of each

Bi's

Db preacher curls 3 x 12

21's x 3

Db curls with vertical grip 3 x 12

Tri's

Dips 3 x 15

Tate press 3 x 15

Pull donws 3 x 15 reverse grip superset with pull downs normal grip 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> No cardio this morning and I really missed it!
> 
> Tonight was chest, arms, abs & HIIT
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press 3 x 12
> 
> Incline db flies super set with press ups 3 x 12 of each
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Db preacher curls 3 x 12
> 
> 21's x 3
> 
> Db curls with vertical grip 3 x 12
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Dips 3 x 15
> 
> Tate press 3 x 15
> 
> Pull donws 3 x 15 reverse grip superset with pull downs normal grip 3 x 15
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> 15 mins HIIT on XTrainer
> 
> :bounce:


looks a good session there Daffy..

Ive got to start training abbs again, as im now shedding weight..


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> looks a good session there Daffy..
> 
> Ive got to start training abbs again, as im now shedding weight..


I love training abs, always have really. And love it more when they come out, cant wait to see them properly this year in all their glory!! Hope everythings going ok with dropping weight anyway.


----------



## Keeks

45 mins fasted cardio today.

Booked a holiday from work today so going to beast legs later, as after many many hen dos, its the wedding tomorrow so no gym. Will be having a cheat day tomorrow, as will be having the meal at the reception and chicken curry at the night do. Im looking forward to the food as much as the wedding, is that normal!?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I love training abs, always have really. And love it more when they come out, cant wait to see them properly this year in all their glory!! Hope everythings going ok with dropping weight anyway.


I never train abbs unless bf% is low... no point having them hiding under my fat lol.

Yeah weight dropping is going well, but I need to make sure im just losing fat! not muscle as well..


----------



## aad123

Legs are better today, but chest is a little tender. Tonight I will be training back and after will weigh myself on the gym scales. Forgot to do my skin-fold measurements this norning so will do that tomorrow. With the correct lighting and shadow my abbs are starting to show a little more at the top, just need to get rid of the lower abb fat and we will be getting somewhere.

My kids are at grandparents next week so I will be able to get in more cardio. As I seem to fail everytime I try morning cardio I was thinking of jogging to and from the gym, this is about 1.5 miles each way and would be a good warm up and cool down. On my non gym days I will do a steady jog 30 to 40 mins.

Hope you enjoy your food tomorrow, oh and the wedding to. :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I never train abbs unless bf% is low... no point having them hiding under my fat lol.
> 
> Yeah weight dropping is going well, but I need to make sure im just losing fat! not muscle as well..


Lol, suppose but I just love training them so do them all year in anticipation of them coming out. 

If you're losing it slow and steady and doing everything correct, then it should be the fat coming off,, Im panciking a bit too about that but fingers crossed!!



aad123 said:


> Legs are better today, but chest is a little tender. Tonight I will be training back and after will weigh myself on the gym scales. Forgot to do my skin-fold measurements this norning so will do that tomorrow. With the correct lighting and shadow my abbs are starting to show a little more at the top, just need to get rid of the lower abb fat and we will be getting somewhere.
> 
> My kids are at grandparents next week so I will be able to get in more cardio. As I seem to fail everytime I try morning cardio I was thinking of jogging to and from the gym, this is about 1.5 miles each way and would be a good warm up and cool down. On my non gym days I will do a steady jog 30 to 40 mins.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your food tomorrow, oh and the wedding to. :whistling:


Great, sounds like its going well then!! 

And yep, sounds like a good idea to get some extra cardio in, and then you'll be seeing even more changes. :thumb:

Thanks, will do!


----------



## Keeks

Legs done, thank foook!

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15

Jump squats 3 x 15

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 10 with 10kg then dropset 3 x 15 with 5kg

10 mins treadmill

Wobbly descent down the stairs! :cursing:


----------



## aad123

No weights last night but got in 40 mins cardio whilst watching rugby on treadmill. Used the heart monitor to keep between 130 and 140 b.p.m. Felt easy but that was my fat burning zone. Well so the machine said, I will google it later.

Hoping to get to the gym today but if I don't have time will go for a run. Measurements on skin folds seem down but need to put values into chart to see bf%.

Hope you have a wonderful time today and remember dancing can be classes as cardio..


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So 17 weeks out now, and waiting to find out from my pt if anythings changing with diet/cardio etc. I dont see her for another 4 weeks yet so emailed progress pics to her today.
> 
> View attachment 84663
> View attachment 84664
> 
> 
> .


Looking good Keeks

all your hard work is paying off.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> No weights last night but got in 40 mins cardio whilst watching rugby on treadmill. Used the heart monitor to keep between 130 and 140 b.p.m. Felt easy but that was my fat burning zone. Well so the machine said, I will google it later.
> 
> Hoping to get to the gym today but if I don't have time will go for a run. Measurements on skin folds seem down but need to put values into chart to see bf%.
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful time today and remember dancing can be classes as cardio..


THats good if measurements seem down, things going in the right way then! 

I had a wonderful time at the wedding thanks, and did quite a bit of cheesy weeding dancing so will class that as cardio, needed it after the food, which was awesome btw! :thumb:



BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good Keeks
> 
> all your hard work is paying off.


Thank you! Things seem to be going in the right direction, fingers crossed it stays the same from here on.

Hope you're ok btw!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yes I'm OK thanks for asking. Had a bad month with one thing or another but going to put it down as a bit of a wobble and I plan to ease myself back into a good routine and follow your example of steady, consistent hard work.


----------



## aad123

Just back from gym. Trained shoulders and then 12 mins HIIT (1 min flat out 1 min rest). Not exactly sure why I did 12 mins but seemed to do the trick. No cardio tonight as its still raining, typical bank holiday. Had a better refeed day yesterday and back on low carbs today.

My arms feel like they are made of lead as my shoulders are battered.


----------



## H10dst

Hey chick, how was the wedding? Hope you had a great time and didn't get to drunk? X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes I'm OK thanks for asking. Had a bad month with one thing or another but going to put it down as a bit of a wobble and I plan to ease myself back into a good routine and follow your example of steady, consistent hard work.


Oh heck, hope everythings ok. Good plan to come back from a wobble, ease yourself back into things, build it up again and you'll be back to normal in no time. 



aad123 said:


> Just back from gym. Trained shoulders and then 12 mins HIIT (1 min flat out 1 min rest). Not exactly sure why I did 12 mins but seemed to do the trick. No cardio tonight as its still raining, typical bank holiday. Had a better refeed day yesterday and back on low carbs today.
> 
> My arms feel like they are made of lead as my shoulders are battered.


Ha ha, random but if 12 mins does the trick, then alls good! Hope your arms are feeling un-lead like today! 



H10dst said:


> Hey chick, how was the wedding? Hope you had a great time and didn't get to drunk? X


Wedding was great thanks, only had a few drinks really, not into drinking tbh, enjoyed the food and did loads of cheesy wedding dancing, (cardio to burn off the wedding food!) Hope your ok and enjoying the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Keeks

Yesterday was upper body circuits & abs.

Upper body circuits, 3 x 15 first set, 3 x 12 then 3 x 10 uppng weights each set.

Chest press (machine)

Press ups

Dips

Close grip pull downs

Heavy db lat raises

DB curls

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

This morning, 45 mins fasted cardio done and then HIIT on rower this afternoon.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Wedding was great thanks, only had a few drinks really, not into drinking tbh, enjoyed the food and did loads of cheesy wedding dancing, (cardio to burn off the wedding food!) Hope your ok and enjoying the bank holiday weekend.


Not into drinking!!! You have just been on 71 hen do's

Was there plenty of buffet food mmmmmm

Bank holiday weather is pretty poo so not sure what to do?!?

What you up to? X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not into drinking!!! You have just been on 71 hen do's
> 
> Was there plenty of buffet food mmmmmm
> 
> Bank holiday weather is pretty poo so not sure what to do?!?
> 
> What you up to? X


Lol, I know and only got tipsy, cant handle drink anymore and still got to train the next day so if I drink too much, it interferes too much with it so just dont bother drinking too much. Im very well behaved!  And tbh, Im mental enough without booze so dont really need it! 

Yeah the buffet was mega, loads of cooked meats, chicken satay things, pasta & salad, then chicken curry :drool: with curly fries :drool: and pie too, awesome!

Yep, good ole british summer, cant beat it! Not sure what to do, want to get out for the day but dont know where to go, fancy the sea side just to walk on the beach but reckon I'd need my thermals! You got any ideas at all what you're doing? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, I know and only got tipsy, cant handle drink anymore and still got to train the next day so if I drink too much, it interferes too much with it so just dont bother drinking too much. Im very well behaved!  And tbh, Im mental enough without booze so dont really need it!
> 
> Yeah the buffet was mega, loads of cooked meats, chicken satay things, pasta & salad, then chicken curry :drool: with curly fries :drool: and pie too, awesome!
> 
> Yep, good ole british summer, cant beat it! Not sure what to do, want to get out for the day but dont know where to go, fancy the sea side just to walk on the beach but reckon I'd need my thermals! You got any ideas at all what you're doing? x


LOVE buffet food!!!!

Have no idea what to do, went to meadowhall yesterday but it was horrendous!

I also fancy going to the seaside but it's a bit too far. Plus I am going away next week anyway.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> LOVE buffet food!!!!
> 
> Have no idea what to do, went to meadowhall yesterday but it was horrendous!
> 
> I also fancy going to the seaside but it's a bit too far. Plus I am going away next week anyway.


Buffet food is amazing, and the food was really nice too, yum yum yum!

I cant be bothered with a lot of people, too many peoole in one place and I get very crammed!

Where you off to? Exciting!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Buffet food is amazing, and the food was really nice too, yum yum yum!
> 
> I cant be bothered with a lot of people, too many peoole in one place and I get very crammed!
> 
> Where you off to? Exciting!!


Only Devon, not anything fancy. It's my birthday next week so we normally go away for a few days. To be honest we normally go to Italy but just haven't got round to booking it this year.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Only Devon, not anything fancy. It's my birthday next week so we normally go away for a few days. To be honest we normally go to Italy but just haven't got round to booking it this year.


Ahh that sounds lovely! Have a fantastic time and have a lovely birthday! When is it? Fingers crossed for some nice weather! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ahh that sounds lovely! Have a fantastic time and have a lovely birthday! When is it? Fingers crossed for some nice weather! x


12th it's my 29th so my last one in my 20's!!!! Defo getting old know!!!

Still can't decide what to do today?!?!


----------



## aad123

Sounds like the wedding buffet was a real winner. Didn't have you down as a curly fries kind of girl, but they are nice. We have buffets at work all the time which is why Im now trying to cut body fat. Been good this year though and resisted the temptation which isnt easyas they normally land on my desk. During stock take we all weigh ourselves and Im by far the lightest the other guys range from 95kg to 111kg. We are not talking toned muscles here, more like huge round tummies and stick legs and arms. Which is why I stear clear of the buffet.

Got up bright and early this morning, had a quick cup of coffee then 40 fasted cardio. Took my i-pod and did a sort of HIIT where I walked for one song than jugged as fast as poss for the next song. Just my look all the jogging somge were 8 min epics and the walking songe seemed about 2 mins long. It was good though as it was something a little different.

I dont have the problem of finding something to do as my wife has been kind enough to organise my day for me. Iv got two bathrooms to cleam and the entire house needs a good hoovering. Then if I'm good I can cook the dinner. I'm so lucky


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 12th it's my 29th so my last one in my 20's!!!! Defo getting old know!!!
> 
> Still can't decide what to do today?!?!


Lol! Its my 30th in August and I don't want to grow up!! Its no good.

Hope you had a nice day whatever you did. We went to the seaside and then went into an arcade and spent about £3 on them 2p machines, and I right enjoyed it! Felt like a kid again!



aad123 said:


> Sounds like the wedding buffet was a real winner. Didn't have you down as a curly fries kind of girl, but they are nice. We have buffets at work all the time which is why Im now trying to cut body fat. Been good this year though and resisted the temptation which isnt easyas they normally land on my desk. During stock take we all weigh ourselves and Im by far the lightest the other guys range from 95kg to 111kg. We are not talking toned muscles here, more like huge round tummies and stick legs and arms. Which is why I stear clear of the buffet.
> 
> Got up bright and early this morning, had a quick cup of coffee then 40 fasted cardio. Took my i-pod and did a sort of HIIT where I walked for one song than jugged as fast as poss for the next song. Just my look all the jogging somge were 8 min epics and the walking songe seemed about 2 mins long. It was good though as it was something a little different.
> 
> I dont have the problem of finding something to do as my wife has been kind enough to organise my day for me. Iv got two bathrooms to cleam and the entire house needs a good hoovering. Then if I'm good I can cook the dinner. I'm so lucky


Yep, the buffet was good and I love curly fries, only have them maybe once or twice a year but cant beat a good curly fri! Bet thats well hard at work having buffets all the time, like torture if you dont want any.

Glad ya enjoyed the cardio, its great once you get into it, and you feel so much better when its done, well I do anyway! Great start to the day! I was being watched this morning by a big group of cows, couldnt help but laugh to myself.

Ha ha, thats a woman thing Im afraid, quite rightly so to plan your day! :thumb: Men need to have their days planned sometimes, and just class it as extra cardio! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol! Its my 30th in August and I don't want to grow up!! Its no good.
> 
> Hope you had a nice day whatever you did. We went to the seaside and then went into an arcade and spent about £3 on them 2p machines, and I right enjoyed it! Felt like a kid again!


Sooooo don't want to 30!!! I like being 20 something. I will defo be hammering the arcades next week

In the end we didn't do anything just went to my parents and were just about to order a dominos for tea!!

X


----------



## aad123

Strangly enough as I was washing the bath out I thought to myself "how many calories an hour does cleaning a bath burn" I need to get a life !!!

Will do some more cardio tomorrow as the gym is only open 10 to 5 and I have to go to fu**ing work. Dont mind work but when the rest of the country is off its just not cricket..

Been difficult sticking to the diet whilst at home but I have managed to eat every 3 hours and no junk. I find the diet thing easy at work but struggle at the weekends so Iv done well this weekend. I managed to get my cleaning done and made a sauasge and bean casserole for tea. To be honest Im kind of looking forward to going to work for a rest.

Sadly there will be no torture tuesday fom me this week so you will have to go it alone, I will be thinking of you as I do my cardio. My mom lives next to a farm and the other week she woke up and there were two cows in her back garden eating her plants, she was deff not laughing. The joys of country life, when I lived at home with my parents I was sometimes late for work because the farmer was moving his cows across the road. Im sure my boss thought I was making it up.

Enjoy your morning outing, complete with wildlife and dont laugh at the cows, you might hurt their feelings. They are very sensitive animals.


----------



## Keeks

@ H10dst - Know what you mean, I like being in my 20's and being in 30's means you have to grow up I reckon, which I don't want to do, Im happy as I am.

Hope you enjoyed the Dominoes, I've never had one but a girl at work raves about them, will have to try one after my comps this year. x

@aad23 - Hope work wasnt too bad, and house work has gotta burn quite a few calories, so really, your wifes doing you a favour,  (thats me being a woman and agreeing that blokes should do the housework too!)

I like cows, they are funny creatures, and they always make me laugh, dont know why tbh. Can just imagine being late for work cos of the cows. The other week I was going to work and theres loads of geese near where I work, along with a school so traffics always bad at rush hour, but a big long line of geese decided to cross the road in quite a slow line, held loads of traffic up for ages, I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday, another one down, woo hoo!!

40 mins fasted cardio this morning then torturing of legs tonight.

Lying ham curls 10 reps, then drop weight and 10 reps then drop weight again and another 10 reps, holding every 5th rep, superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25, 3 full sets of these

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 15 dropset with 3 x 20

Curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 15 of each

Abductors 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks over a bench 3 x 15 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks over a bench 3 x 20 each leg

10 mins treadmill

37 swear words in total, or thereabouts!


----------



## Beats

> 37 swear words in total, or thereabouts!


 :nono:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> @ H10dst - Know what you mean, I like being in my 20's and being in 30's means you have to grow up I reckon, which I don't want to do, Im happy as I am.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the Dominoes, I've never had one but a girl at work raves about them, will have to try


I am not going to grow up when I hit 30, maybe 40? Dominos wasn't that brilliant to be honest overpriced standard pizza.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Torture Tuesday, another one down, woo hoo!!
> 
> 40 mins fasted cardio this morning then torturing of legs tonight.
> 
> Lying ham curls 10 reps, then drop weight and 10 reps then drop weight again and another 10 reps, holding every 5th rep, superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25, 3 full sets of these
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 15 dropset with 3 x 20
> 
> Curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 15 of each
> 
> Abductors 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks over a bench 3 x 15 each leg
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks over a bench 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> 10 mins treadmill
> 
> 37 swear words in total, or thereabouts!


Dam just the idea of the lactic acid build up from completing the first drop set/super set, is enough to make me swear


----------



## RACK

I'm 32 in november, it's a cool age as I can have cougars and younger girls and not get looked at strangly 

Looks like you enjoyed the wedding keeks x


----------



## H10dst

RACK said:


> I'm 32 in november, it's a cool age as I can have cougars and younger girls and not get looked at strangly
> 
> Looks like you enjoyed the wedding keeks x


Never looked at it like that?!?! Can't actually wait now!!!


----------



## RACK

I always a silver lining mate haha


----------



## Keeks

@ Dizzee - 37 swear words is good for Torture Tuesday, and an impossibility to have 0 swear words, sorry!!

@ H10dst - Sounds like a plan, grow up when 40, but defo not at 30. And still jealous of the pizza, even if its just standard pizza, I love pizza! :drool:

@ Bestbefore1989 - Yep, serious lactic acid build up, by each set of calf raises, my legs felt so huge and burning like hell, 34 of the swear words were done in the whilst doing these!

@ Rack - Im not that into cougars or younger girls really, not my cup of tea. 

Wedding was great thanks, and it didnt rain which was brill, and had some nice cheat day food, double bonus!


----------



## Keeks

40 mins fasted cardio this morning.

Shoulders, back, abs & HIIT

Shoulders

Single arm lat raises 3 x 12 dropset with 3 x 15

Machine press 4 x 10

Seated lat raises 4 x 8

Rear delt raises 4 x 10

Back

Daffy duck pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

VW hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

10 mins HIIT on a bike

:thumb:

Thursday already tomorrow, Im loving this 3 day working week!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> @ H10dst - Sounds like a plan, grow up when 40, but defo not at 30. And still jealous of the pizza, even if its just standard pizza, I love pizza! :drool:


Check you out with all your multi quoting!!!

Next time I have a pizza I'll save you a slice and send you a pic!!! X


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> 40 mins fasted cardio this morning.
> 
> Shoulders, back, abs & HIIT
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Single arm lat raises 3 x 12 dropset with 3 x 15
> 
> Machine press 4 x 10
> 
> Seated lat raises 4 x 8
> 
> Rear delt raises 4 x 10
> 
> Back
> 
> Daffy duck pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> VW hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> 10 mins HIIT on a bike
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Thursday already tomorrow, Im loving this 3 day working week!!


Looks a very good sesh daffy baby:thumb:


----------



## RACK

Do you keep the reps pretty high-ish on most sessions Keeks? I'm going to train with Gemma tonight (girl who I was at the expo with and I'm helpin for bikini at leeds too) but I'm goin for low reps tonight with her just to change things up.

I nearly called you daffy then cos of Jay's post above lol


----------



## Beats

> @ Dizzee - 37 swear words is good for Torture Tuesday, and an impossibility to have 0 swear words, sorry!!


I love how you count them lol


----------



## Keeks

@ H10dst - Check me out again, Im doing the multi quoting again!! I guess a picture of a slice of pizza will have to do for now, and then after show time, Im going to have myself a nice big pizza all to myself! 

@ Jay32 - Was a good session, was mightly fooooked after, job done and job done good!

@ Rack - Yeah, do tend to do high-ish reps most of the time, but always do something slightly different, just so every workouts not exactly the same. Hows your friend Gemma doing? Has she competed before?

@ Dizzee - Gotta admit here that I didnt count them exactly, and to make myself appear more lady like, I said 37 swear words instead of the actual number which I reckon was more like 100. Im not overly keen on Torture Tuesdays, just in case anyone was wondering! :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

40 mins fasted cardio this morning.

Tonight, chest, arms & abs.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 15

Incline db flies 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15

Tri's

Machine dips 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15

Rope pulldowns 3 x 15

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15

Bi's

EZ bar curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> @ H10dst - Check me out again, Im doing the multi quoting again!! I guess a picture of a slice of pizza will have to do for now, and then after show time, Im going to have myself a nice big pizza all to myself!


How long now until your show now?

Think I might treat myself to pizza for lunch tomorrow so I'll send you a picture , any particular toppings 

Been doing a bit of HIIT this week, 40sec sprints on the rower with 1min rest. Quite enjoy it to be fair, gets my heart pumping but think I am getting used to it so might have to up the sprint or cut the rest period? Any ideas x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> How long now until your show now?
> 
> Think I might treat myself to pizza for lunch tomorrow so I'll send you a picture , any particular toppings
> 
> Been doing a bit of HIIT this week, 40sec sprints on the rower with 1min rest. Quite enjoy it to be fair, gets my heart pumping but think I am getting used to it so might have to up the sprint or cut the rest period? Any ideas x


 mg: Pizza for dinner!! Jealous!!!!!! Cheese, tuna and onion please. :drool:

Its 15 weeks this Sunday until show time, and cant wait! Getting more and more excited each week, and more and more nervous too.

As for HIIT, when I do rower, I do 30 secs sprint, 30 secs recovery for 10 mins, then 5 or 10 mins at a steady pace. Try XTrainer or bike on different days just to change things slightly, again doing 30 secs sprint/recovery then steady pace at the end. Glad you're liking it though! x :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: Pizza for dinner!! Jealous!!!!!! Cheese, tuna and onion please. :drool:
> 
> Its 15 weeks this Sunday until show time, and cant wait! Getting more and more excited each week, and more and more nervous too.
> 
> As for HIIT, when I do rower, I do 30 secs sprint, 30 secs recovery for 10 mins, then 5 or 10 mins at a steady pace. Try XTrainer or bike on different days just to change things slightly, again doing 30 secs sprint/recovery then steady pace at the end. Glad you're liking it though! x :thumb:


Tuna on pizza is fowl!!!

Goes all sloppy 

15 weeks, that's still a longish way off and you've made awesome progress so far, the next few weeks is just finishing off (if you know what I mean?)

I'll try some different things for HIIT cause if I get bored I'll just stop and I don't want too.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Tuna on pizza is fowl!!!
> 
> Goes all sloppy
> 
> 15 weeks, that's still a longish way off and you've made awesome progress so far, the next few weeks is just finishing off (if you know what I mean?)
> 
> I'll try some different things for HIIT cause if I get bored I'll just stop and I don't want too.


NOOOOOOOOO WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! Tuna is THE best topping, but has to be with onion and cheese, Im practically drooling on my laptop now, I want pizza!

15 weeks does seem quite a long time, but its not really. And will need it and make the most of it as this time, prep is going to be spot on, fingers cossed anyway!

Yeah, try alternating HIIT so it doesnt get boring, and so it stays challenging too. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> NOOOOOOOOO WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! Tuna is THE best topping, but has to be with onion and cheese, Im practically drooling on my laptop now, I want pizza!
> 
> 15 weeks does seem quite a long time, but its not really. And will need it and make the most of it as this time, prep is going to be spot on, fingers cossed anyway!
> 
> Yeah, try alternating HIIT so it doesnt get boring, and so it stays challenging too. x


Hahaha surprised you didn't say quark pizza?!?

I like chicken and sweetcorn or my proper fave is kebab meat and onion!!!!

You'll be fine, how many people compete anyway? is there loads like 30+ and they go xfactor style down to best 10?

Might try x-trainer but there in the lady's side of gym so might have to watch a bottom or two!! Sure that will keep me going!!!


----------



## Beats

> @ Dizzee - Gotta admit here that I didnt count them exactly, and to make myself appear more lady like, I said 37 swear words instead of the actual number which I reckon was more like 100. Im not overly keen on Torture Tuesdays, just in case anyone was wondering!


Haha yeah I can see your not keen on them I do legs on a tuesday and cant stand it walking down the stairs afterwords like a cripple lol


----------



## aad123

15 weeks and counting, its soon come round. Before you know it you will be stud on stage, cracking glutes and all.

Hows the diet going ?? Are you still doing low carb - 3 day, mod carb - 1 day ?

I'v been reading up on timed carb diets so will be giving that a go to see what happens. Only 2 weeks till the end of my mini cut, don't feel like I have lost any fat but still time to go. Training is going well but not been able to get in any cardio in the mornings as its always bloody raining.

Legs tonight so feeling stiff already.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hahaha surprised you didn't say quark pizza?!?
> 
> I like chicken and sweetcorn or my proper fave is kebab meat and onion!!!!
> 
> You'll be fine, how many people compete anyway? is there loads like 30+ and they go xfactor style down to best 10?
> 
> Might try x-trainer but there in the lady's side of gym so might have to watch a bottom or two!! Sure that will keep me going!!!


Even I dont think quark on a pizza would be great. Remember this moment, Im saying I wouldnt recommend quark on a pizza, Im un-recommending quark! mg:

Ewwww, sweetcorn is worng, and kebab meat is even wronger!!

It depends on each competition, in some classes, there can be quite a few, maybe upto 20 (usually male classes) and then the top 3 or 6 get placed. Lats year at Leeds, there were 12 girls in bikini class, but in one of the regionals the other week, I was told there were only 4 girls so does differ with each show.

Ha ha, Im sure the ladys bums will keep you going and pass the time! Gotta have some perks th this cardio lark! x :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dizzee! said:


> Haha yeah I can see your not keen on them I do legs on a tuesday and cant stand it walking down the stairs afterwords like a cripple lol


Lol, least you know when you've got that wobble that you've had a darn good session! And the wobblier, the better the session!



aad123 said:


> 15 weeks and counting, its soon come round. Before you know it you will be stud on stage, cracking glutes and all.
> 
> Hows the diet going ?? Are you still doing low carb - 3 day, mod carb - 1 day ?
> 
> I'v been reading up on timed carb diets so will be giving that a go to see what happens. Only 2 weeks till the end of my mini cut, don't feel like I have lost any fat but still time to go. Training is going well but not been able to get in any cardio in the mornings as its always bloody raining.
> 
> Legs tonight so feeling stiff already.


Yeah it has come round quickly, and cant wait to get up on that stage, but no doubt when its show time, Ill be saying that I need more time!

I bet you've lost more than you think, its difficult to look at yourself and see how much you've changed but I bet you have changed quite a bit.

Hope legs arent too bad tomorrow, and that this rains goes away, just in time for weekend!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Even I dont think quark on a pizza would be great. Remember this moment, Im saying I wouldnt recommend quark on a pizza, Im un-recommending quark! mg:
> 
> Ewwww, sweetcorn is worng, and kebab meat is even wronger!!
> 
> It depends on each competition, in some classes, there can be quite a few, maybe upto 20 (usually male classes) and then the top 3 or 6 get placed. Lats year at Leeds, there were 12 girls in bikini class, but in one of the regionals the other week, I was told there were only 4 girls so does differ with each show.
> 
> Ha ha, Im sure the ladys bums will keep you going and pass the time! Gotta have some perks th this cardio lark! x :thumb:


KEEKS IS UN-RECOMMENDING QUARK!!!

Has someone hacked your account because the keeks I know just wouldn't do that?!? Kebab meat pizza is beautiful , not sure what the actual meat is but as a treat its ace!!!

So you could be up against 4 or 5 people or 15? If it was me I don't know what I'd prefer beating more people or having a small group to feel more comfortable? And yes I would defo beat everyone cause as you know I look ace in a bikini!!! Moobs and calves on show!! With no tan 

Not really perks if you see the women in my gym! Maybe an incentive to get finished and get out of there!!!


----------



## aad123

I'll set my alarm for 6.30 and if its raining back to bed, if its not game on.

If I don't get any cardio in in the morn I will deff do some HIIT after my shoulder session.

Time to get some sleep and grow, grow, grow.


----------



## RACK

No keeks, this is her first time. She only started serious training about 6 months ago and I've been helping her along. She's dropped a stone and doubled her strength. I mentioned doing bikini at leeds and shes loving the idea. She's off to a bikini bootcamp at panthers gym in a week or so as one thing I have no idea on is the t walks and things.


----------



## aad123

This is what was waiting for me on my desk this morning. Not what you need to see on a low carb diet.

I didn't have a single thing from it, just ate my chicken salad. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

aad123 said:


> View attachment 85460
> 
> 
> This is what was waiting for me on my desk this morning. Not what you need to see on a low carb diet.
> 
> I didn't have a single thing from it, just ate my chicken salad. :thumb:


I would of ate it all with a little bit of lettuce


----------



## aad123

i did well not to eat any, even at 3.30 when I was starving. I had a protein shake and a spoon of peanut butter, but didn't taste as nice as the chock brownie would have.


----------



## Keeks

@ H10dst - Im reckoning kebab meat on a pizza is perhaps cat or dog meat maybe?? Im waiting for my picture anyway!! 

Think its better when theres a quite a few people competing, I feel a bit more comfortable tbh. And dont think Ive seen any rules for UKBFF against fellas joining the bikini class so start practising that T walk and I'll see you on stage! Competition on!!!!

@ Rack - Its definatley something to work towards, and she'll no doubt get the competing bug when shes done Leeds. I personally think it keeps you on track and keeps the motivation there when you're aiming for show. Sounds like shes doing well anyway and the bikini boot camps are meant to be really good, she'll learn loads there.

@ aad123 - Did you get rain this morning? I did and had a stonking head ache all night so dropped cardio this morning and did HIIT on rower after work.

Am very very very jealous of your desk this morning, doughnuts are my fave so would've demolished the lot me thinks, and unlike Jay, no lettuce would be had. Well done for not having any, that would've been damn hard to resist! And on a Friday, even harder!

@ Jay - You could've had the lettuce, I'll have everything else. :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

No fasted cardio this morning, but 15 mins HIIT on rower tonight and 5 x 20 hill walkers.

And this weeks gone so fast, its leg day again tomorrow! :wacko:


----------



## aad123

Rain, rain, rain so no cardio this morning, but just back from gym. Trained shoulders and traps for 40 mins (I always get carried away training shoulders) then did 20 mins HIIT straight after on X-trainer, 20 seconds flat out at full resistance and then 40 seconds walking. Super hard work but needed to be done, looked like I had been out in the rain when I finished, t-shirt soaked. I was fooked.

And well done to me for not eating any doughnuts.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Rain, rain, rain so no cardio this morning, but just back from gym. Trained shoulders and traps for 40 mins (I always get carried away training shoulders) then did 20 mins HIIT straight after on X-trainer, 20 seconds flat out at full resistance and then 40 seconds walking. Super hard work but needed to be done, looked like I had been out in the rain when I finished, t-shirt soaked. I was fooked.
> 
> And well done to me for not eating any doughnuts.


I love shoulders day. Sounds like a good session! HIIT is super hard work but well worth it, feels great after.

Sick of the rain too, fingers crossed for the weekend. And very very well done for not eating the doughnuts and other stuff, takes will power but worth it in the long run!


----------



## aad123

a bit late for you.thought you were an early bird.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> @ H10dst - Im reckoning kebab meat on a pizza is perhaps cat or dog meat maybe?? Im waiting for my picture anyway!!
> 
> Think its better when theres a quite a few people competing, I feel a bit more comfortable tbh. And dont think Ive seen any rules for UKBFF against fellas joining the bikini class so start practising that T walk and I'll see you on stage! Competition on!!!!


Decided against pizza yesterday and had KFC instead, love KFC!! Also had a cheeky lads night out last night, I find when you don't organise a night out it always turns out to be really really good?

No idea what a T walk is but I could do my own version with a t-pot a t-cup and some rich-t to bribe the judges?!?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Decided against pizza yesterday and had KFC instead, love KFC!! Also had a cheeky lads night out last night, I find when you don't organise a night out it always turns out to be really really good?
> 
> No idea what a T walk is but I could do my own version with a t-pot a t-cup and some rich-t to bribe the judges?!?!?


 mg: KFC!? Picture of KFC please next time! I do like KFC but dont really have it much, although was a late night holiday snack and was fab! And yep, the unplanned nights are usually the best, hope you're not too rough today!

Ha ha, dont think the rich t bribe would work but if it did, I'd be buying them by the truck load ready to bribe away! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: KFC!? Picture of KFC please next time! I do like KFC but dont really have it much, although was a late night holiday snack and was fab! And yep, the unplanned nights are usually the best, hope you're not too rough today!
> 
> Ha ha, dont think the rich t bribe would work but if it did, I'd be buying them by the truck load ready to bribe away! x


Love KFC had a 12 piece bucket to myself, did throw the chips away though!! Not rough as I don't drink, had 4/5 lemonades and a pack of mini cheddars, quite hardcore me you know!!!

You don't need to bribe the judges, I've seen you bikini pics


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Love KFC had a 12 piece bucket to myself, did throw the chips away though!! Not rough as I don't drink, had 4/5 lemonades and a pack of mini cheddars, quite hardcore me you know!!!
> 
> You don't need to bribe the judges, I've seen you bikini pics


Ha ha, that IS hardcore, especially the mini cheddars! :laugh:

Ahh thanks, but know comp will be tough, so the rich t plan is a must! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, that IS hardcore, especially the mini cheddars! :laugh:
> 
> Ahh thanks, but know comp will be tough, so the rich t plan is a must! x


I know I know, and it was a big bag!! I am crazy sometimes 

Maybe take a pack of biscuits and hide them in your locker/changing room? Then IF you think it's not going well on stage, ask if you can nip to toilet then grab some biccies and bribe away. And leap back on stage and pose away!!! If/when you win I want a mention on stage!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I know I know, and it was a big bag!! I am crazy sometimes
> 
> Maybe take a pack of biscuits and hide them in your locker/changing room? Then IF you think it's not going well on stage, ask if you can nip to toilet then grab some biccies and bribe away. And leap back on stage and pose away!!! If/when you win I want a mention on stage!!!


:laugh: You know how to party on a Friday night! I enojyed a warm quark pudding type thing that I made as a Friday night treat, was AWESOME!! Im nearing as crazy as you on the Friday night thing! 

Only might trade the biscuits for quark as my thinking is that they wont appreciate the biscuits, so quark will win them over, and its another chance for me to push quark! My second favourite hobby, my first being eating it!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :laugh: You know how to party on a Friday night! I enojyed a warm quark pudding type thing that I made as a Friday night treat, was AWESOME!! Im nearing as crazy as you on the Friday night thing!
> 
> Only might trade the biscuits for quark as my thinking is that they wont appreciate the biscuits, so quark will win them over, and its another chance for me to push quark! My second favourite hobby, my first being eating it!


Yes I do, if your ever out in Nottingham or Derby let me know and I might buy you a bag!?!

You could swap biscuits for quark but What if judges question why you haven't eaten it and are giving it away?!? Maybe a rich T with quark spread on?! Now that's an instant 1st place sticker surely!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes I do, if your ever out in Nottingham or Derby let me know and I might buy you a bag!?!
> 
> You could swap biscuits for quark but What if judges question why you haven't eaten it and are giving it away?!? Maybe a rich T with quark spread on?! Now that's an instant 1st place sticker surely!!!


Yeah quark as a bribe would end up as an empty tub of quark, not good. Rich t it is then.

I'll remember that, but dont know if I could handle a full bag, maybe split a bag, dont wanna go overboard! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yeah quark as a bribe would end up as an empty tub of quark, not good. Rich t it is then.
> 
> I'll remember that, but dont know if I could handle a full bag, maybe split a bag, dont wanna go overboard! x


If you were really struggling, which I doubt. Then your going have to get the chocolate rich t, only as a emergency though, they are powerful biccies in the wrong hands.

Yeah I was going to suggest sharing a bag as its also cheaper for me, but I didn't want to appear tight.  x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> If you were really struggling, which I doubt. Then your going have to get the chocolate rich t, only as a emergency though, they are powerful biccies in the wrong hands.
> 
> Yeah I was going to suggest sharing a bag as its also cheaper for me, but I didn't want to appear tight.  x


Chocolate rich t? Didnt know they did them but can imagine they are a serious biscuit, for me though its chocolate hob nobs, now they are serious stuff!

Lol, a shared bag it is then. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Chocolate rich t? Didnt know they did them but can imagine they are a serious biscuit, for me though its chocolate hob nobs, now they are serious stuff!
> 
> Lol, a shared bag it is then. x


WHAT!! You've never seen choc rich tea!! Do you ever go shopping down any other aisle apart from quark one?!?!

Ok we'll share a bag but you can get your own drink!!!


----------



## Keeks

50 mins fasted cardio this morning then legs beasted!

Legs

Warm through light leg extensions

Walking lunges 4 x 30

SLDL's 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 20 then drop set last set with 1 x 25 then 1 x 30 dropping weight twice

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 each leg with 10kg then dropset 3 x 20 each leg with 5kg (this very nearly had me crying, it was TORTURE)

20 mins treadmill

For my dinner, as I've not made them in a while, Im going to do protein pancakes! :drool: Then have a long hot bath so soothe my beasted legs! I love weekends!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> WHAT!! You've never seen choc rich tea!! Do you ever go shopping down any other aisle apart from quark one?!?!
> 
> Ok we'll share a bag but you can get your own drink!!!


I do just have a certain path I follow round the supermarket, and sadly the biscuit aisle is defo not one of them. And I've worn out the flooring next to where the quark is, sometimes I just hang around there, and then I load up my trolley. x :whistling:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I do just have a certain path I follow round the supermarket, and sadly the biscuit aisle is defo not one of them. And I've worn out the flooring next to where the quark is, sometimes I just hang around there, and then I load up my trolley. x :whistling:


Creepy keeks hanging around the quark aisle, do you stare at others who buy it then follow them round taking it out their trolley?!?!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Creepy keeks hanging around the quark aisle, do you stare at others who buy it then follow them round taking it out their trolley?!?!


I dont even follow them round, I just take it straight out of their trolley and put it in mine, quick telling off and jobs done, its my quark! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I dont even follow them round, I just take it straight out of their trolley and put it in mine, quick telling off and jobs done, its my quark! x


Keeks international quark police.


----------



## aad123

Had my re-feed day yesterday and managed to eat clean, untill I went to kids party and had a good go at the buffet. I hadent eaten for about 3 hours and knew I wouldn't be home for over an hour so I though "cr** foor is better than no food" so I had a few sandwiches and some of thoes cheese and pineapple on a stick things.

To make up for it I went for a 50 jog in the evening.

Following thursdays leg session Im still suffering, must have been a good session to be hurting 4 days later.

Back on low carb now and have decided to give timed carbs a go. May slow down fat loss a little but it may allow me to build a little muscle whilst loosing fat, which is what most people want anyway.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Had my re-feed day yesterday and managed to eat clean, untill I went to kids party and had a good go at the buffet. I hadent eaten for about 3 hours and knew I wouldn't be home for over an hour so I though "cr** foor is better than no food" so I had a few sandwiches and some of thoes cheese and pineapple on a stick things.
> 
> To make up for it I went for a 50 jog in the evening.
> 
> Following thursdays leg session Im still suffering, must have been a good session to be hurting 4 days later.
> 
> Back on low carb now and have decided to give timed carbs a go. May slow down fat loss a little but it may allow me to build a little muscle whilst loosing fat, which is what most people want anyway.


 mg: Naughty buffet!! But doesnt sound too bad what you had anyway, and its weekend so allowed. 

Ha ha, good leg session then! I've got very sore glutes today, dreading tomorrow, ouch ouch and ouch again.

Will be interested knowing how you get on with the timed carbs, I know the jist of it but dont know much about it really so let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> I dont even follow them round, I just take it straight out of their trolley and put it in mine, quick telling off and jobs done, its my quark! x


The thing is Keeks, I really do believe you actually do this... you're not making it up are you?! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> The thing is Keeks, I really do believe you actually do this... you're not making it up are you?! :lol:


Would I do that!? :innocent:

(Only if they but multiple tubs!) :devil2:


----------



## Keeks

40 mins fasted cardio this morning.

Upper body circuits, abs & HIIT this aft.

Upper body circuits - 15 reps each exercise, 3 full sets

Machine chest press

Press ups

Dips

Seated row

Lat raises

Cable bar curls

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

Reverse crunches on bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on bike.

:thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Had a free gym session this morning, just floated about few biceps, triceps and traps. All packed and ready for me jollies now so whole week off gym. Going try and get some swimming in if possible, might come back a bit leaner


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Had a free gym session this morning, just floated about few biceps, triceps and traps. All packed and ready for me jollies now so whole week off gym. Going try and get some swimming in if possible, might come back a bit leaner


Holiday time, yay!! Have a super fab time and fingers crossed for the weather. And have a lovely birthday! :beer: (Need a smiley face with a party hat on, and also, a smiley face with a tub of quark!!)


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Holiday time, yay!! Have a super fab time and fingers crossed for the weather. And have a lovely birthday! :beer: (Need a smiley face with a party hat on, and also, a smiley face with a tub of quark!!)


THANK YOU X.

I'll pop in during the week to check up on you and your training!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> THANK YOU X.
> 
> I'll pop in during the week to check up on you and your training!!!


No gloating that your on holiday though! And a picture of some rock maybe?! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> No gloating that your on holiday though! And a picture of some rock maybe?! x


If its sunny I might gloat a bit and if it's raining all week I'll just lie and say its hot!!!! I'll try and find some rock with keeks on but it might be difficult!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> If its sunny I might gloat a bit and if it's raining all week I'll just lie and say its hot!!!! I'll try and find some rock with keeks on but it might be difficult!!!


This is England and its summer so if you say its hot, I know you're lying!! Yep, think you might struggle with the keeks rock, just a picture of some quark will do! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> This is England and its summer so if you say its hot, I know you're lying!! Yep, think you might struggle with the keeks rock, just a picture of some quark will do! x


I might send you some rock dipped in quark, only if your good this week!!

If it stays dry I'll be happy, can't see me having a birthday BBQ though


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I might send you some rock dipped in quark, only if your good this week!!
> 
> If it stays dry I'll be happy, can't see me having a birthday BBQ though


I'd be happy with just quark!  And Im always good!

Birthday tub of quark then if you cant have a birthday bbq. And have a nice big brithday cake too! x :drool:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I'd be happy with just quark!  And Im always good!
> 
> Birthday tub of quark then if you cant have a birthday bbq. And have a nice big brithday cake too! x :drool:


Defo having some cake!! Plus if your always good then you've got nothing to worry about!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Defo having some cake!! Plus if your always good then you've got nothing to worry about!!!


Enjoy your cake! And I am always good, honest! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Enjoy your cake! And I am always good, honest! x


Will do!!!

I wonder if you'd be so good if someone ate your last quark tub? And there's no way you were good on the 72 hen do's and 53 Pre hen do's??


----------



## Mandzhalas

u look amazing


----------



## aad123

I'v been a bad boy, went to my moms for dinner and did well with the roast. Took off all the potatoes and just ate the meat and veg. But as soon as Id finished she appeared with a bowl of choc cake and custard. I didn't want to hurt her feeling so I had to eat it. It was amazing, cake was firm and moist and the custard was thick and creamy. So wrong but it tasted so good, I did manage to refuse a second bowl. This counts as my cheat meal so next week I will be super strict and get in an extra cardio session to make up for it.

I trained back today and for the first time ever I noticed a little blue vein in my lats, this was only a small thing but made me think that this diet and cardio must be working, although looking at my big round tummy after the cake and custard was not so good.

The bank holiday has screwed up my schedual so again no torture tuesday again this week instead it will be "chest chuesday" I will be thinking of you and your potty mouth.

Oh I have learnt two new exercises this week end.

The firts was a strange type of curl/shrug. This is done with a db and you start with your arm at an angle of about 45 deg. You then raise your arm upwards whilst maintaining the same angle. At the top of the movement you then draw your elbow back and lift the bd to your shoulder. This is not to be confused with a db curl.

The second exercise requires a set of cables and is done in the same way as the first but with far more grunting.

If you super set these two movements you will see some serious results. I will be adding them to my next workout for sure. I will do them straight after my rock and roll ez curls.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Will do!!!
> 
> I wonder if you'd be so good if someone ate your last quark tub? And there's no way you were good on the 72 hen do's and 53 Pre hen do's??


I'd turn mental ninja if anyone messed with my quark. h34r: And I was sort of good on the many many hen do's, more good than not good anyway! :whistling:



Mandzhalas said:


> u look amazing


Thank you!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I'd turn mental ninja if anyone messed with my quark. h34r: And I was sort of good on the many many hen do's, more good than not good anyway! :whistling:


Mental ninja!!! Your funny 

So at first you say ALWAYS good and know your more good than not good?!?! Hhhhmmm some pork pies creeping in mrs xx


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> I'v been a bad boy, went to my moms for dinner and did well with the roast. Took off all the potatoes and just ate the meat and veg. But as soon as Id finished she appeared with a bowl of choc cake and custard. I didn't want to hurt her feeling so I had to eat it. It was amazing, cake was firm and moist and the custard was thick and creamy. So wrong but it tasted so good, I did manage to refuse a second bowl. This counts as my cheat meal so next week I will be super strict and get in an extra cardio session to make up for it.
> 
> I trained back today and for the first time ever I noticed a little blue vein in my lats, this was only a small thing but made me think that this diet and cardio must be working, although looking at my big round tummy after the cake and custard was not so good.
> 
> The bank holiday has screwed up my schedual so again no torture tuesday again this week instead it will be "chest chuesday" I will be thinking of you and your potty mouth.
> 
> Oh I have learnt two new exercises this week end.
> 
> The firts was a strange type of curl/shrug. This is done with a db and you start with your arm at an angle of about 45 deg. You then raise your arm upwards whilst maintaining the same angle. At the top of the movement you then draw your elbow back and lift the bd to your shoulder. This is not to be confused with a db curl.
> 
> The second exercise requires a set of cables and is done in the same way as the first but with far more grunting.
> 
> If you super set these two movements you will see some serious results. I will be adding them to my next workout for sure. I will do them straight after my rock and roll ez curls.


OMG!! Im practically dribbling thinking about that cake & custard, that sounds sooooooooooo good!!

Yay, its the little changes that you notice that makes you realise that things are happening, and all the littel changes add up to big big changes, sounds like its going really well for you. 

Im liking chest chuesday, swap you my torture Tuesday though, still dread it like hell! And hoping todays doms have died down by then.

Rock & roll ex curls, pmsl!! These are quite popular at my gym too. I've also seen a new exercise for shoulders. Get the heaviest plate possible, hold it in front of you but with arms bent so the plate is practically touching your front, then raise it over your head, right over so you nearly drop it over your head at the back, then bring it back over, all the while, arms bent. Quite effective for.............err.....!?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Mental ninja!!! Your funny
> 
> So at first you say ALWAYS good and know your more good than not good?!?! Hhhhmmm some pork pies creeping in mrs xx


No pork pies in my journal thank you! And I meant Im always good when not on hen do's. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> No pork pies in my journal thank you! And I meant Im always good when not on hen do's. x


I'll let you off then. It's boring being good all the time anyway.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'll let you off then. It's boring being good all the time anyway.


Exactly! x


----------



## Rotsocks

Not posted on here since my summer diet journal finished last year but just started dieting for the Leeds U80's aswel so thought I would catch up on here and your journal caught my eye.Only read the 1st and last page though.

I was at the Leeds show last year and the bikini class was fantastic.

I have now idea how they picked a winner as all the competitors looked amazing.

All the best with the prep.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Exactly! x


Speak soon chick, I'll post you some pics soon. Xx


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Not posted on here since my summer diet journal finished last year but just started dieting for the Leeds U80's aswel so thought I would catch up on here and your journal caught my eye.Only read the 1st and last page though.
> 
> I was at the Leeds show last year and the bikini class was fantastic.
> 
> I have now idea how they picked a winner as all the competitors looked amazing.
> 
> All the best with the prep.


Hello, welcome and thank you. 

Great to have another Leeds competitor on here, will you be starting another journal for your prep this time? Hope so.

The standard at Leeds last year was so high, really good to be a part of it and it really spurred me on this past year so training has been tough, and hopefully will be in better condition this year. 15 weeks to go and its flying by now, we'll be 15 days out in no time! 

And basically, to some up my journal, its all quark and torture Tuesdays, which are when my hams & glutes get absolutely beasted!

All the best with your prep too.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Speak soon chick, I'll post you some pics soon. Xx


Speak soon! x


----------



## aad123

There are so many exercises out there that the general bb community just dont know about. With the huge range of back snapping and tendon tearing exercises on offer why stick to the old movements like squats, deadlifts and mill press. The world has moved on since the 1990s so should we. We need to embrace these new and exciting exercises and forget the ones that built countless top body builders. Just imagine what Kai Green would look like if he knew what we do. We need to spread the word.


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Hello, welcome and thank you.
> 
> Great to have another Leeds competitor on here, will you be starting another journal for your prep this time? Hope so.
> 
> The standard at Leeds last year was so high, really good to be a part of it and it really spurred me on this past year so training has been tough, and hopefully will be in better condition this year. 15 weeks to go and its flying by now, we'll be 15 days out in no time!
> 
> And basically, to some up my journal, its all quark and torture Tuesdays, which are when my hams & glutes get absolutely beasted!
> 
> All the best with your prep too.


Yes will get one up and running.

The standard at Leeds was high in all the classes and its a great venue.

Not counting the last weeks depletion/loading and water manipulation so its 1 less week in my mind. 

I have started doing lunges at the end of my leg session to help getting the glutes out.

They are killers


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> There are so many exercises out there that the general bb community just dont know about. With the huge range of back snapping and tendon tearing exercises on offer why stick to the old movements like squats, deadlifts and mill press. The world has moved on since the 1990s so should we. We need to embrace these new and exciting exercises and forget the ones that built countless top body builders. Just imagine what Kai Green would look like if he knew what we do. We need to spread the word.


PMSL!! Very true, dont think the pros really know their stuff. Think bb'ing is going to whole new levels and will be revolutionised with these different and bizarre exercises!



Rotsocks said:


> Yes will get one up and running.
> 
> The standard at Leeds was high in all the classes and its a great venue.
> 
> Not counting the last weeks depletion/loading and water manipulation so its 1 less week in my mind.
> 
> I have started doing lunges at the end of my leg session to help getting the glutes out.
> 
> They are killers


Great, will be checking it out.

Yes it was a great standard throughout, and like you said, fab venue.

Ha ha, Im liking the one week less count down, so now its less than 14 weeks! :thumb:

Not a hugh fan of lunges, I do walking lunges on Saturdays session, no weights but wide and low so that back leg touches floor, absloute killers even with no weight, but can really feel it.


----------



## Keeks

45 mins fasted cardio this morning then 10 mins HIIT on rower tonight.

And then torture Tuesday again tomorrow, they come round so quickly, still get leg doms from Saturdays session so hopefully should've eased some more by tomorrow otherwise theres going to be some pain, tears and even more naughty words!


----------



## aad123

Going to change my training so I hit each body part twice a week one session light and one heavy. Never tried this before and so body will be forced to react and grow. May include the ever popular duck butted pulldowns. I like to change things around and keep the muscle confused. As a result I will now be training legs twice a week oh joy:rolleyes: I will now know how you feel.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Going to change my training so I hit each body part twice a week one session light and one heavy. Never tried this before and so body will be forced to react and grow. May include the ever popular duck butted pulldowns. I like to change things around and keep the muscle confused. As a result I will now be training legs twice a week oh joy:rolleyes: I will now know how you feel.


Ha ha, legs twice a week, ENJOY!!!!! :thumb: Just as the doms have worn off, they hit again, its ace, honest! :whistling: How many times per week at the gym then, how will you split it?


----------



## aad123

4 days a week.

workout 1 & 3 chest, shoulder and legs

workout 2 & 4 back, traps arms and core.

not 100% sure of exact detail yet but will look into it more over the next day or two. Looking forward to the challange.


----------



## H10dst

Just popping in to say hi!! Weather been hit and miss today, nice this morning but raining know. Had loads of cake today defo need to do some cardio tomorrow, might go for a swim? Not forgot your rock either, I'll get you a pic later on. Xx


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> 4 days a week.
> 
> workout 1 & 3 chest, shoulder and legs
> 
> workout 2 & 4 back, traps arms and core.
> 
> not 100% sure of exact detail yet but will look into it more over the next day or two. Looking forward to the challange.


Hope it goes well, always good to mix things up a bit and make things challenging. :thumbup1:



H10dst said:


> Just popping in to say hi!! Weather been hit and miss today, nice this morning but raining know. Had loads of cake today defo need to do some cardio tomorrow, might go for a swim? Not forgot your rock either, I'll get you a pic later on. Xx


Is it your birthday today then if you've been having loads of cake?! If so, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you've had a lovely day! xx :thumb: Defo cardio tomorrow after loads of cake!


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday!!!!! :thumb: I just love Tuesdays!!! :whistling:

50 mins fasted cardio this morning.

Legs session

Lying ham curls 3 full sets of 15 reps then drop weight for another 15 reps, holding every 5th rep, superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises (I just LUUUURVE these)

Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Abductors 4 x 25

Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 15 dropset with 3 x 20

Weighted ankle kickbacks over a bench 3 x 20 each leg

15 mins treadmill.

And only 1 swear word this week, check me out!! Although it was a mighty long one which lasted the full session. :innocent:

Time to change things slightly too with diet, 2 days at 80g carbs, then 1 day at 40g then 1 day at 120g, and time to up fasted cardio, 7 days per week at 50-60 mins. Show times getting closer!! :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> And only 1 swear word this week,


Goes to show you weren't trying hard enough


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Is it your birthday today then if you've been having loads of cake?! If so, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hope you've had a lovely day! xx :thumb: Defo cardio tomorrow after loads of cake!


Yes it today!! Just about to have a nice curry and might even have a beer? How crazy am I!?!

How are you anyway?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Torture Tuesday!!!!! :thumb: I just love Tuesdays!!! :whistling:
> 
> 50 mins fasted cardio this morning.
> 
> Legs session
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 full sets of 15 reps then drop weight for another 15 reps, holding every 5th rep, superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises (I just LUUUURVE these)
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Abductors 4 x 25
> 
> Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 15 dropset with 3 x 20
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks over a bench 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> 15 mins treadmill.
> 
> And only 1 swear word this week, check me out!! Although it was a mighty long one which lasted the full session. :innocent:
> 
> Time to change things slightly too with diet, 2 days at 80g carbs, then 1 day at 40g then 1 day at 120g, and time to up fasted cardio, 7 days per week at 50-60 mins. Show times getting closer!! :bounce:


fasted cardio, 7 days a week.... what will you be doing? or will you swap it around a bit hun?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Goes to show you weren't trying hard enough


 mg: I certainly was! The 1 swear word in question was the longest swear word ever in history!



H10dst said:


> Yes it today!! Just about to have a nice curry and might even have a beer? How crazy am I!?!
> 
> How are you anyway?


Happy birthday! Enjoy your beer & curry and have some more cake. Im good thanks, especially now another torture tuesday is done and dusted!



Jay.32 said:


> fasted cardio, 7 days a week.... what will you be doing? or will you swap it around a bit hun?


I just go power walking. I live in quite a hilly area so just go up and down many many hills, tensing glutes especailly when going up hills to really hit em hard!


----------



## aad123

Had the last 2 days off to give my body a rest ready for the new programme and diet. I was getting on well with the low carb but I was a little worried about rebound so I will be slowly increasing carbs and lowering fat whilst maintaining the same cals. I hope it will give me a little more energy in the gym as I was getting a little flat towards the end of my sessions.

Looking forward to leg doms almost everyday of the week.

Its been hard not to train or do cardio and I feel like a lazy couch potato. I will be ready for the gym tomorrow.


----------



## dtlv

aad123 said:


> Had the last 2 days off to give my body a rest ready for the new programme and diet. I was getting on well with the low carb but I was a little worried about rebound so I will be slowly increasing carbs and lowering fat whilst maintaining the same cals. I hope it will give me a little more energy in the gym as I was getting a little flat towards the end of my sessions.
> 
> Looking forward to leg doms almost everyday of the week.
> 
> Its been hard not to train or do cardio and I feel like a lazy couch potato. I will be ready for the gym tomorrow.


Slow increase in kcals and reintroduction of carbs works well for minimising any rebound if you want to avoid quickly bulking up again... good plan IMO.

@keeks, good leg session again, and only one reference to it being torture... if I didn't know better I'd think you were starting to actually enjoy training legs!


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Had the last 2 days off to give my body a rest ready for the new programme and diet. I was getting on well with the low carb but I was a little worried about rebound so I will be slowly increasing carbs and lowering fat whilst maintaining the same cals. I hope it will give me a little more energy in the gym as I was getting a little flat towards the end of my sessions.
> 
> Looking forward to leg doms almost everyday of the week.
> 
> Its been hard not to train or do cardio and I feel like a lazy couch potato. I will be ready for the gym tomorrow.


Ha ha, I bet you're looking forward to them horrible leg doms! Yeah its rubbish not training but its only 2 days, so a good refresh then hit it hard and look forward to them doms! 



Dtlv74 said:


> Slow increase in kcals and reintroduction of carbs works well for minimising any rebound if you want to avoid quickly bulking up again... good plan IMO.
> 
> @keeks, good leg session again, and only one reference to it being torture... if I didn't know better I'd think you were starting to actually enjoy training legs!


:laugh: Dtlv74 has gone mad!!!!! Me, enjoy torture Tuesday......ok then, that'll be the day!


----------



## Keeks

1 hour fasted cardio this morning, then chest, arms, abs & HIIT tonight.

Chest

Machine press 3 x 12

DB flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 12

Tri & bi supersets

Dips 3 x 15 with db curls 3 x 15

Bar pull downs 3 x 15 with seated slight incline db curls 3 x 12

Tate press 3 x 15 with cross body hammers 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on bike.

:thumb:

Also, doms again in the glutes, that leg press gets me every time, but it must be doing the trick!!


----------



## Keeks

Doms in my bi's today, knew I'd besated them last night and it obviously did the trick cos I never usually get doms in my bi's, I like it!! 

1 hour fasted cardio this morning and shoulders, back, abs & HIIT tonight.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 4 x 12 dropset with normal side raises 4 x 15

Arnold press 4 x 12 superset with db press (not fully extending arms) 4 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 10

Rear delt raises with head on a bench 3 x 10

Back

VW hyperextensions 3 x 15 superset with normal hyperextensions 3 x 15

Daffy styleee pull downs 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Hill walkers 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on bike.

:thumb:


----------



## aad123

! 1 hour fasted cardio, you are a machine ! I don't know how you do it, I admire your dedication. I managed 50 mins this evening but there is no way I could do it first thing in the morning every morning. If those glutes aren't superiorly cracking by the time you hit the stage then they never will be, but I'm sure they will be, how could they not be.

You are a true inspiration :thumb: and a little crazy to boot :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> ! 1 hour fasted cardio, you are a machine ! I don't know how you do it, I admire your dedication. I managed 50 mins this evening but there is no way I could do it first thing in the morning every morning. If those glutes aren't superiorly cracking by the time you hit the stage then they never will be, but I'm sure they will be, how could they not be.
> 
> You are a true inspiration :thumb: and a little crazy to boot :bounce:


Awww thank you! I tell you, if these glutes arent somewhere near to cracking after all this hard work and hundreds (maybe not quite hundreds but definately feels like it) of torture Tuesdays, I am retiring! And only a little crazy, woo hoo, thats definately an improvement for me!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Not happy this morning, had very little sleep last night so only did 40 mins fasted cardio, not good but 40 mins better than nothing, and then did 12 mins HIIT on rower this aft.

Feet up now and getting ready for another leg beasting tomorrow!!


----------



## H10dst

Good evening chick!!! I am back from my jollies and seem to have some sort of throat infection!!! Lost my voice since Thursday  didn't get you any rock but how about some Devon fudge?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good evening chick!!! I am back from my jollies and seem to have some sort of throat infection!!! Lost my voice since Thursday  didn't get you any rock but how about some Devon fudge?


Hallo you! Did you have a good time, hope so and hope weathers not been too bad for you. Get some vit c and zinc down ya for your throat infection, might help a little. I'l pass on the devon fudge thanks, way to chewy, and think I'll just have some quark!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Hallo you! Did you have a good time, hope so and hope weathers not been too bad for you. Get some vit c and zinc down ya for your throat infection, might help a little. I'l pass on the devon fudge thanks, way to chewy, and think I'll just have some quark!!


Weather was typical british. Rainy most of the time with a bit of sun. Knew it would be poo so did lots of indoor things , cider farm etc. had a nice relaxing time apart from getting bad throat it was great. How's things been this week? X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Weather was typical british. Rainy most of the time with a bit of sun. Knew it would be poo so did lots of indoor things , cider farm etc. had a nice relaxing time apart from getting bad throat it was great. How's things been this week? X


Ha ha, you've gotta plan around the weather in this country unfortunately but glad you had a good time.

All's good thanks, same old really......quark.....torture tuesday....quark...leg doms! 14 weeks to go now and getting very excited!!! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, you've gotta plan around the weather in this country unfortunately but glad you had a good time.
> 
> All's good thanks, same old really......quark.....torture tuesday....quark...leg doms! 14 weeks to go now and getting very excited!!! x


14 weeks and counting..... Getting excited for you now 

You getting nervous?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 14 weeks and counting..... Getting excited for you now
> 
> You getting nervous?


Very, and with 14 weeks still to go I'll be a right nervous wreck by show time!! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Very, and with 14 weeks still to go I'll be a right nervous wreck by show time!! x


Haha you'll be fine. When do you find out who else is competing? On the day or is there a list before?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Haha you'll be fine. When do you find out who else is competing? On the day or is there a list before?


Fingers crossed. Just find out on the day. I know a couple of girls who are doing the Leeds show, and thats making me feel a bit better cos at least I'll know someone and share the nervousness when I get there. Should be quite a few though, as I already know 4 that should be doing it.


----------



## Keeks

1 hours soggy fasted cardio done this morning, and off to beast legs shortly. :bounce: :cursing: :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Fingers crossed. Just find out on the day. I know a couple of girls who are doing the Leeds show, and thats making me feel a bit better cos at least I'll know someone and share the nervousness when I get there. Should be quite a few though, as I already know 4 that should be doing it.


Must be difficult beating your friends though?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Must be difficult beating your friends though?


Ha ha, one day maybe.....maybe next year after another gruesome 12 months of torture tuesdays.


----------



## Keeks

Right, legs done and screaming for mercy!

Warm through with light leg extensions

Walking lunges 4 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15

Jump squats 3 x 15

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 25

20 mins treadmill.

:thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Torture Tuesday!!!!! :thumb: I just love Tuesdays!!! :whistling:
> 
> 50 mins fasted cardio this morning.
> 
> Legs session
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 full sets of 15 reps then drop weight for another 15 reps, holding every 5th rep, superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises (I just LUUUURVE these)
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Abductors 4 x 25
> 
> Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 15 dropset with 3 x 20
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks over a bench 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> 15 mins treadmill.
> 
> And only 1 swear word this week, check me out!! Although it was a mighty long one which lasted the full session. :innocent:
> 
> Time to change things slightly too with diet, 2 days at 80g carbs, then 1 day at 40g then 1 day at 120g, and time to up fasted cardio, 7 days per week at 50-60 mins. Show times getting closer!! :bounce:


Looked like a great session there Keeks.

You can't beat the challenge of getting through a tough leg session. :thumb:

That a lot of cardio and not many carbs this far out though.

Looks like you are determined to get them glutes out


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Looked like a great session there Keeks.
> 
> You can't beat the challenge of getting through a tough leg session. :thumb:
> 
> That a lot of cardio and not many carbs this far out though.
> 
> Looks like you are determined to get them glutes out


Was a darn good session, wasnt at the time though! Leg sessions always turn me into a proper potty mouth. 

Yep, it is a lot of cardio/low carbs at 14 weeks, however, want to be happy with things this year, rather than think that I could've done with a couple more weeks. I've worked so hard to improve since last year, dont want anything to go wrong with prep, and hopefully, will really tighten up towards the end of prep, therefore being able to show off my near cracking glutes to the max!


----------



## Keeks

1 hours fasted cardio this morning and no rain, bonus!!

Can defo feel low carb day yesterday, feeling bit tired and didnt sleep well either, bit stressed at the mo which doesnt help but hey ho, on we go.

Upper body circuits later and HIIT, and might even have a cat nap later if needed, I did yesterday and thats not like me at all.


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Was a darn good session, wasnt at the time though! Leg sessions always turn me into a proper potty mouth.
> 
> Yep, it is a lot of cardio/low carbs at 14 weeks, however, want to be happy with things this year, rather than think that I could've done with a couple more weeks. I've worked so hard to improve since last year, dont want anything to go wrong with prep, and hopefully, will really tighten up towards the end of prep, therefore being able to show off my near cracking glutes to the max!


Sometimes its just got to come out!!!

I train at a spit and sawdust gym so its not a problem there however when I used to train at a health club I had to be very carefull

Definitely better to be ready early than panicing in the last few weeks.

Do you have to deplete and load in the last week?

Presume you water manipulate.


----------



## RACK

There's looooooads doing Leeds Keeks, be good that you know a few back stage though. Past the 14 week mark now........... sh1t's got real


----------



## H10dst

Hi chicken!! How's things, hope everything is ok and you're training those glutes to the max?!?

Dave x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not like you to not post for so long!

Hope your OK

X


----------



## Jay.32

Hey Daffy baby, is everything ok???


----------



## H10dst

Where has keeks gone??? Maybe we should start a search party? I know she hangs around local supermarkets watching people buying quark?!?


----------



## Keeks

Hi guys. Im back after the most ultimately cr4ppy week. Hit a huge emotional blip this week and head completely went. Been struggling all week to sort it out, and all in all, its been a pretty tough and rough week. Still cant quite work out how much of its amplified due to comp prep, and how much of what Ive felt is real, so for the moment, eveythings put to one side and Im slowly getting my a** together again, afterall, only another 13 weeks to go!!! (Sorry, 12 weeks if Rotsocks reading)

Prep wise, eveythings been spot on and to be honest, its been a bit of a support for me and in a weird way, its been like a friend!? Weird I know but its something I can rely on and its been an escape from reality.

Have noticed the drop in carbs though on the low day, and this week has been a bit of a struggle and have felt very tired. Slept like a log on nytol though so thats been very welcome. Think the tiredness has been part down to how Ive felt emotionally though so will see how things are this week.

Weights still coming off but quite slowly. I have noticed though that I seem to be retaining muscle quite well this time. Not sure if this is from a few things, but fat coming off and keeping muscle so all's good.

I see my PT next weekend so am looking forward to that, and will take some pics next week to update journal.

Hope you're all ok anyway guys!


----------



## Jay.32

I hope things sort them selves out daffy

x


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Sometimes its just got to come out!!!
> 
> I train at a spit and sawdust gym so its not a problem there however when I used to train at a health club I had to be very carefull
> 
> Definitely better to be ready early than panicing in the last few weeks.
> 
> Do you have to deplete and load in the last week?
> 
> Presume you water manipulate.


Yep, it definatley has to come out on leg days. I train at a spit & sawdust gym too, only a few people there so I can do whatever and its all ok!

Last week will be deplete & loading, and water manipulating but not sure of full details, will see what my PT wants me to do.

Only 12 weeks away now then its the last fun filled week! x 



RACK said:


> There's looooooads doing Leeds Keeks, be good that you know a few back stage though. Past the 14 week mark now........... sh1t's got real


Yay! Sh1ts even realer now! 13 weeks and counting! x 



H10dst said:


> Hi chicken!! How's things, hope everything is ok and you're training those glutes to the max?!?
> 
> Dave x


Hia! Another torture Tuesday done and dusted, and glutes trained to the max as always! Hope you're ok!? x


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Hi guys. Im back after the most ultimately cr4ppy week. *Hit a huge emotional blip this week and head completely went. Been struggling all week to sort it out, and all in all, its been a pretty tough and rough week.* Still cant quite work out how much of its amplified due to comp prep, and how much of what Ive felt is real, so for the moment, eveythings put to one side and Im slowly getting my a** together again, afterall, only another 13 weeks to go!!! (Sorry, 12 weeks if Rotsocks reading)
> 
> Prep wise, eveythings been spot on and to be honest, its been a bit of a support for me and in a weird way, its been like a friend!? Weird I know but its something I can rely on and its been an escape from reality.
> 
> Have noticed the drop in carbs though on the low day, and this week has been a bit of a struggle and have felt very tired. Slept like a log on nytol though so thats been very welcome. Think the tiredness has been part down to how Ive felt emotionally though so will see how things are this week.
> 
> Weights still coming off but quite slowly. I have noticed though that I seem to be retaining muscle quite well this time. Not sure if this is from a few things, but fat coming off and keeping muscle so all's good.
> 
> I see my PT next weekend so am looking forward to that, and will take some pics next week to update journal.
> 
> Hope you're all ok anyway guys!


Sorry you've had such a bad week keeks... kinda had a horribly rough time myself recently with a few things, and don't like to think of others also feeling bad. Low carbs and kcals don't help, so as long as you keep reminding yourself part of why you feel bad is not down to circumstances but down to physiological factors at least you won't be heaping extra stress on yourself.

Look after yourself hon! x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I hope things sort them selves out daffy
> 
> x


Thank you. Im sure they will, fingers and feathers crossed anyway! Hows you? x


----------



## Jay.32

Im having a sh!tty time at the mo... but hopefully it will pass soon.

My diets going well, Ive lost 8lb in 4 weeks cutting... just a bit worried I might be losing mass aswel..


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Sorry you've had such a bad week keeks... kinda had a horribly rough time myself recently with a few things, and don't like to think of others also feeling bad. Low carbs and kcals don't help, so as long as you keep reminding yourself part of why you feel bad is not down to circumstances but down to physiological factors at least you won't be heaping extra stress on yourself.
> 
> Look after yourself hon! x


Ahh, sorry to hear that, hope everything settles down for you. And hope the move went ok.

Yeah I keep reminding myself of that, and know how sensitive I get when prepping so with this in mind, sort of put things to one side, and will see how things go and deal with things when and if I have to. Look after yourself too! x



Jay.32 said:


> Im having a sh!tty time at the mo... but hopefully it will pass soon.
> 
> My diets going well, Ive lost 8lb in 4 weeks cutting... just a bit worried I might be losing mass aswel..


Oh dear, you still going through it!? sorry to hear that and hope it all settles down soon.

Good to hear diets going well though, good loss there and if you're doing it the right way, cant be losing too much mass?? x


----------



## H10dst

Yay glad your back!!!! It's not been right on here without you and your crazy made up exercise names and your swearing on torture Tuesday's. Hope everything is ok now and if you ever need anything you know where to find me, not that I know anything about training or nutrition but I can always just make stuff up?!?!

Dave xx


----------



## Rotsocks

I am reading keeks

Sorry to hear about your bad week.

I find its usually a combination of things that accumulate over a period of time.

Does not help being on a calorie restricted diet though.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yay glad your back!!!! It's not been right on here without you and your crazy made up exercise names and your swearing on torture Tuesday's. Hope everything is ok now and if you ever need anything you know where to find me, not that I know anything about training or nutrition but I can always just make stuff up?!?!
> 
> Dave xx


Ha ha, thank you, its good to be back!  Yeah things are settling, or maybe Im just getting sorting my head out but either way, Im getting there. And no, I wasnt loitering around the quark aisle, but have just been telling my mum the wonders of quark, yet again.  Im back and so is the quark talk!!!!! x



Rotsocks said:


> I am reading keeks
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bad week.
> 
> I find its usually a combination of things that accumulate over a period of time.
> 
> Does not help being on a calorie restricted diet though.


Ha ha, 12 weeks to go then! 

Yeah I think the prep has played a part in how Ive been feeling, but feeling better now and Im 100% focused on Leeds now.

Hows your prep going? Hope all's good. x


----------



## Rotsocks

Very good thanks Keeks.

12lb down after 4wks and don't even feel like I am dieting yet.

No injuries,still feeling strong and very motivated.


----------



## BestBefore1989

(((HUG)))


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Hi guys. Im back after the most ultimately cr4ppy week. Hit a huge emotional blip this week and head completely went. Been struggling all week to sort it out, and all in all, its been a pretty tough and rough week. Still cant quite work out how much of its amplified due to comp prep, and how much of what Ive felt is real, so for the moment, eveythings put to one side and Im slowly getting my a** together again, afterall, only another 13 weeks to go!!! (Sorry, 12 weeks if Rotsocks reading)
> 
> Prep wise, eveythings been spot on and to be honest, its been a bit of a support for me and in a weird way, its been like a friend!? Weird I know but its something I can rely on and its been an escape from reality.
> 
> Have noticed the drop in carbs though on the low day, and this week has been a bit of a struggle and have felt very tired. Slept like a log on nytol though so thats been very welcome. Think the tiredness has been part down to how Ive felt emotionally though so will see how things are this week.
> 
> Weights still coming off but quite slowly. I have noticed though that I seem to be retaining muscle quite well this time. Not sure if this is from a few things, but fat coming off and keeping muscle so all's good.
> 
> I see my PT next weekend so am looking forward to that, and will take some pics next week to update journal.
> 
> Hope you're all ok anyway guys!


(((HUG)))


----------



## Flamingo

By golly gosh!

Those glutes look very good to me young lady, topo to you and I am sure you'll win hands down.

And.... leg sessions always make me foul mouthed, one doesn't enjoy yelling obscenities but legs do have a way of making one curse.


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Very good thanks Keeks.
> 
> 12lb down after 4wks and don't even feel like I am dieting yet.
> 
> No injuries,still feeling strong and very motivated.


Thats great to hear, and a great loss so far! Sounds like you're gonna smash this prep then! :thumb:



BestBefore1989 said:


> (((HUG)))


Ahhh thank you! 



Flamingo said:


> By golly gosh!
> 
> Those glutes look very good to me young lady, topo to you and I am sure you'll win hands down.
> 
> And.... leg sessions always make me foul mouthed, one doesn't enjoy yelling obscenities but legs do have a way of making one curse.


Ha ha, thank you! And thanks for dropping in!  Competitions going to be very very tough and I'll be happy just knowing that Ive put the effort in and have made some improvement from last year.

And leg sessions do have the power to turn a saint into a sinner I reckon!!


----------



## Keeks

Usual Monday today, 1 hours fasted cardio then 15 mins HIIT on rower with some ab work after. 

And as usual, thinking about tomorrow, its Tuesday....... :cursing:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Usual Monday today, 1 hours fasted cardio then 15 mins HIIT on rower with some ab work after.
> 
> And as usual, thinking about tomorrow, its Tuesday....... :cursing:


Glad to see your back on it chicken xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Glad to see your back on it chicken xx


Cheers! Hows you anyway? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cheers! Hows you anyway? x


Fine thanks honey, back on my 5x5 and loving it!! Got 4x5 on 44kg dumbbells tonight, really enjoy this training method. Not doing brill with diet but getting there again. Xx


----------



## Keeks

Another Torture Tuesday survived, woo hoo!!

1 hour fasted cardio this morning and torture at the gym tonight.

Lying ham curls - 10 reps then drop weight for 15 reps, holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises x 25, 3 full sets of these :cursing:

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Abductors 3 x 20

Cable glute kick backs 3 x 15 each leg

Leg press with feet high and wide 3 x 30

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

20 mins treadmill.

And a few bad words........


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Fine thanks honey, back on my 5x5 and loving it!! Got 4x5 on 44kg dumbbells tonight, really enjoy this training method. Not doing brill with diet but getting there again. Xx


Thats good about training, but what are you struggling with the diet? Protien intake or keeping it clean? You still doing cardio? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thats good about training, but what are you struggling with the diet? Protien intake or keeping it clean? You still doing cardio? x


After 5x5 I can't do cardio it kills me!! Tried the other day but it beat me. Just struggling to find clean things to eat. I love chicken so that's handy but it's just finding things to stop making it boring. This week I've got a chicken breast and salad for dinner then chicken pieces and brocoli for snack about 16.00 then tea is jacket spud with mince or pasta and meatballs. I eat pretty clean (I think?) but I don't think I eat enough to grow but when I increase food it goes straight to my belly and I feel fat so then I cut back?!?!

It's flipping crazy this gym life!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> After 5x5 I can't do cardio it kills me!! Tried the other day but it beat me. Just struggling to find clean things to eat. I love chicken so that's handy but it's just finding things to stop making it boring. This week I've got a chicken breast and salad for dinner then chicken pieces and brocoli for snack about 16.00 then tea is jacket spud with mince or pasta and meatballs. I eat pretty clean (I think?) but I don't think I eat enough to grow but when I increase food it goes straight to my belly and I feel fat so then I cut back?!?!
> 
> It's flipping crazy this gym life!!!


Lol, its hard to get a good balance. Unfortunately, you probably will put some unwanted weight on when trying to put some size on, I was huge over the winter months, but now Im cutting, I can see that it was worth it and have put some muscle on and changed quite a bit. You've just got to stick with it and focus on the longer term, and not the immediate when you can feel a bit bigger, I called it my sturdy look, but still didnt enjoy it. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, its hard to get a good balance. Unfortunately, you probably will put some unwanted weight on when trying to put some size on, I was huge over the winter months, but now Im cutting, I can see that it was worth it and have put some muscle on and changed quite a bit. You've just got to stick with it and focus on the longer term, and not the immediate when you can feel a bit bigger, I called it my sturdy look, but still didnt enjoy it. x


Huge?? I doubt you've ever been huge!!! I first thought it was protein that made muscle grow then I was advised/researched that it's mainly calories that really make you grow?!?! Know I just try and eat high protein and high cals, although my idea of high seems to differ with most of the big guys and girls on here  o


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Huge?? I doubt you've ever been huge!!! I first thought it was protein that made muscle grow then I was advised/researched that it's mainly calories that really make you grow?!?! Know I just try and eat high protein and high cals, although my idea of high seems to differ with most of the big guys and girls on here  o


Oh yes I was, was like a little elephant! You've just gotta get it down ya, even if you don't feel like eating, get the food in, train right and you'll grow, in some unwanted ways too but that can be shifted with cardio and voila.....nice muscle built! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh yes I was, was like a little elephant! You've just gotta get it down ya, even if you don't feel like eating, get the food in, train right and you'll grow, in some unwanted ways too but that can be shifted with cardio and voila.....nice muscle built! x


You make it sound so easy. How's comp prep anyway?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You make it sound so easy. How's comp prep anyway?


Ha ha, if only.....

Preps going ok I think, weights coming down but very slowly, still its coming off so all's good. See my PT this weekend so things might change a little, torture Tuesdays might get worse!? :no: (If thats possible) x


----------



## Keeks

1 hour fasted cardio this morning, then shoulders, back, abs & HIIT and in this muggy heat, it was tough tough tough!

Shoulders

Single arm raises 3 x 12 drop set 3 x 15

Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press with paws the other way 3 x 15

Heavy lat raises 3 x 15

Rear delt raises 3 x 12

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th

VW hyperextension on a ball 3 x 15 superset with normal hyperextensions 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a ball 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on bike.


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, if only.....
> 
> Preps going ok I think, weights coming down but very slowly, still its coming off so all's good. See my PT this weekend so things might change a little, torture Tuesdays might get worse!? :no: (If thats possible) x


how many weeks now you have left? I bet you excited


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> how many weeks now you have left? I bet you excited


Very very excited, only 12 & 1/2 weeks now, and will need every week of it but its flying by now. Cant wait!


----------



## Jay.32

Looking good in here Daffy... nice to see you posative again x


----------



## Keeks

Urgh, low carb day and feeling it and this muggy heat doesnt help!

1 hour fasted cardio this morning then chest, arms, abs & HIIT tonight.

Chest

DB press 4 x 15 superset with db flys 4 x 15

Bi's & Tri's supersets

Dips (machine) 3 x 12 with cable bar curls 3 x 12

Tate press 3 x 15 with EZ bar culs 3 x 12

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15 with db curls (paws vertical) 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a ball 3 x 20 superset with leg raises 3 x 20

Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on bike.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Looking good in here Daffy... nice to see you posative again x


Thank you. Still having the odd moment but feeling better than I was anyway. Hope you're doing ok too. x


----------



## Rotsocks

Some hard work going in there.

What do you do for fasted cardio Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

1 hour fasted cardio this morning and 10 mins HIIT on rower this evening.

Off to see my PT tomorrow...just hope she's happy with how Im doing. I havent seen her since end of March so will be good to have a proper chat with her about things and see what needs to be done over the next 12 weeks. Eeeeeeek, 12 weeks out this weekend, getting closer and closer............. :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Some hard work going in there.
> 
> What do you do for fasted cardio Keeks?


Yep, always hard work going on in here, not long to go now and a lot of work still to do.

Fasted cardio is power walking for an hour. I live in a hilly area so go up and down lots of hills and flat level too, tensing glutes along the way especially up hill to give them a bit of an extra push.


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Yep, always hard work going on in here, not long to go now and a lot of work still to do.
> 
> Fasted cardio is power walking for an hour. I live in a hilly area so go up and down lots of hills and flat level too, tensing glutes along the way especially up hill to give them a bit of an extra push.


You can't beat those uphill sections to get the glutes burning Keeks

What HR do you try and maintain and do you struggle to keep it up there on the flat and downhill sections.

I could keep mine at around 125bpm from just power walking when I started dieting but now the weights coming off and i am getting fitter I am having to do a steady jog on the flat and downhill sections to keep my HR up.


----------



## Keeks

Busy day today, 1 hour fasted cardio then went over to see my PT. Things are changing again, diet and cardio wise to try and shift the stubborn fat on my bum & things. This is a big problem for me and it always has been. Its the last place I loose it from and boy, is it stubborn from these bits!!! I swear the whole area is a super strength fat magnet, stornger than any other magnet in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will know more about what Im doing in the next few days when I get the amended plan through so will be an interesting week and lets hope for some decent changes. 

Legs this afternoon, woo hoo!!!

Walking lunges 4 x 40 :cursing:

Step up squats (not sure of the proper name) 3 x 12

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15

Jump squats 4 x 15

SLDL's 4 x 15 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 15

10 mins treadmill.

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> You can't beat those uphill sections to get the glutes burning Keeks
> 
> What HR do you try and maintain and do you struggle to keep it up there on the flat and downhill sections.
> 
> I could keep mine at around 125bpm from just power walking when I started dieting but now the weights coming off and i am getting fitter I am having to do a steady jog on the flat and downhill sections to keep my HR up.


Its all good fun for these glutes!! I just try and keep at a pace that has me out of breath but not mega breathless, speed up when going downhill/flat. From this week on though, the power walking is going to be a warm up for some tabata sessions so will see how things go.......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Busy day today, 1 hour fasted cardio then went over to see my PT. Things are changing again, diet and cardio wise to try and shift the stubborn fat on my bum & things. This is a big problem for me and it always has been. Its the last place I loose it from and boy, is it stubborn from these bits!!! I swear the whole area is a super strength fat magnet, stornger than any other magnet in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will know more about what Im doing in the next few days when I get the amended plan through so will be an interesting week and lets hope for some decent changes.
> 
> Legs this afternoon, woo hoo!!!
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40 :cursing:
> 
> Step up squats (not sure of the proper name) 3 x 12
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 15
> 
> SLDL's 4 x 15 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 15
> 
> 10 mins treadmill.
> 
> :thumb:


Nothing worse than stubborn fat on your things :lol:

which things exactly?


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Its all good fun for these glutes!! I just try and keep at a pace that has me out of breath but not mega breathless, speed up when going downhill/flat. From this week on though, the power walking is going to be a warm up for some tabata sessions so will see how things go.......


Tabata sounds fun


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nothing worse than stubborn fat on your things :lol:
> 
> which things exactly?


  Thighs, the darn things! 



Rotsocks said:


> Tabata sounds fun


Ha ha, just done my first session and fun didnt spring to mind whilst doing it but I did quite enjoy it, and feel good after, and a litlle bit poooped!


----------



## dtlv

Hey Keeks, not commented in here for a while but been reading. Everything looking good right now, got a good feeling on your behalf as to where your prep is taking you... gonna come in good for the show I think. Keep it up Keeks


----------



## Keeks

Yesterday did 30 mins power walk and then my first tabata session for fasted cardio, and boy was it tough, but felt great after and did enjoy it really. Makes a nice change from just walking and will hopefully jig up the fat loss.

Upper body circuits, abs and HIIT on X Trainer later on, did 4 x 15 of upper body circuits, abs as usual.

Today, 30 mins power walk and then another tabata session, but a different one this morning to mix things up. Tonight was just 15 mins HIIT on rower and some ab work, 4 x 20 hill walkers with 4 x 20 side hill walkers.

I also have a new late night love. Im allowed a little bit of sugar free jelly in the evening to satisfy sweet cravings and OMG, I was in food heaven last night eating it, and all day have been looking forward to my jelly..........the joys of comp prep when you can't wait for a little portion of sugar free jelly. :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Hey Keeks, not commented in here for a while but been reading. Everything looking good right now, got a good feeling on your behalf as to where your prep is taking you... gonna come in good for the show I think. Keep it up Keeks


Glad you're still reading, I really value your input, its much appreiciated!  Fingers crossed, just gotta keep my head down and out the work in now but am looking forward to the finished product! 

Also, been taking the magnesium supps and do feel the benefit from them, although tired in the muggy heat, slightly better with it and not quite as sluggish. And also, womens cramps not been quite as bad and neither has cravings around that time either so double bonus!! Thank you!! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Glad you're still reading, I really value your input, its much appreiciated!  Fingers crossed, just gotta keep my head down and out the work in now but am looking forward to the finished product!
> 
> Also, been taking the magnesium supps and do feel the benefit from them, although tired in the muggy heat, slightly better with it and not quite as sluggish. And also, womens cramps not been quite as bad and neither has cravings around that time either so double bonus!! Thank you!! :thumb:


That's awesome, was going to ask if you'd tried them and had any success. 

Yep, slowly getting closer to contest time... how you feeling as an overall assessment, all seemingly on plan?


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> That's awesome, was going to ask if you'd tried them and had any success.
> 
> Yep, slowly getting closer to contest time... how you feeling as an overall assessment, all seemingly on plan?


Very impressed with them tbh! :thumb:

So far, Im still up and down, thinking i'll be fine one minute then panicking like mad the next, thinking theres no way I'll be ready in 12 weeks. Think its because the weight loss has been so slow but thinking back, last years prep, I only lost about 1lb a week throughout really, bit more in the first few weeks but then it steadied and was about 1lb per week.

Feel a lot better having my PT this year though, and know she'll keep me on track and hopefully, with the changes made this week, things will rev up a bit now.

Hope you're ok too!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Very impressed with them tbh! :thumb:
> 
> So far, Im still up and down, thinking i'll be fine one minute then panicking like mad the next, thinking theres no way I'll be ready in 12 weeks. Think its because the weight loss has been so slow but thinking back, last years prep, I only lost about 1lb a week throughout really, bit more in the first few weeks but then it steadied and was about 1lb per week.
> 
> Feel a lot better having my PT this year though, and know she'll keep me on track and hopefully, with the changes made this week, things will rev up a bit now.
> 
> Hope you're ok too!


Hey, yeah am ok thanks... busy but good 

A steady 1lb per week sounds good to me... if weight loss is very rapid there's usually more than fat disappearing, but when around 1lb a week or less it seems to me that muscle retention is superior... slow cuts can be frustrating, but do have some benefits I think.

Twelve weeks isn't that long, but I guess the hardest part is the final few weeks run in when energy stores are depleted and the body is being worked hard... worth the process for the end result though if all goes to plan (and will am sure  ). Helps lots to have the guidance of a good PT - sounds like you have someone decent there.


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Hey, yeah am ok thanks... busy but good
> 
> A steady 1lb per week sounds good to me... if weight loss is very rapid there's usually more than fat disappearing, but when around 1lb a week or less it seems to me that muscle retention is superior... slow cuts can be frustrating, but do have some benefits I think.
> 
> Twelve weeks isn't that long, but I guess the hardest part is the final few weeks run in when energy stores are depleted and the body is being worked hard... worth the process for the end result though if all goes to plan (and will am sure  ). Helps lots to have the guidance of good PT - sounds like you have someone decent there.


It is frustrating yet I know that a 1lb per week is still a drop, and do seem to be retaining muscle well so think its just me being impatient really.

The 12 week thing is getiing scary now, the weeks seem to be flying by and yet I know I need to make the most of every week and I will need every week of it, but I just want it to be here in some ways, let my mind rest a bit cos at the moment, its doing somersaults thinking about everything to do with the show. And having my PT help me has been a god send, she does know her stuff and I enjoy her guidance.


----------



## MissBC

Quark fly by............


----------



## Keeks

MissBC said:


> Quark fly by............
> 
> View attachment 87737


  :drool:


----------



## H10dst

MissBC said:


> Quark fly by............
> 
> View attachment 87737


Whoa random quark fly by!!!! Love it!!! Think we need more of these.


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Yesterday did 30 mins power walk and then my first tabata session for fasted cardio, and boy was it tough, but felt great after and did enjoy it really. Makes a nice change from just walking and will hopefully jig up the fat loss.
> 
> Upper body circuits, abs and HIIT on X Trainer later on, did 4 x 15 of upper body circuits, abs as usual.
> 
> Today, 30 mins power walk and then another tabata session, but a different one this morning to mix things up. Tonight was just 15 mins HIIT on rower and some ab work, 4 x 20 hill walkers with 4 x 20 side hill walkers.
> 
> I also have a new late night love. Im allowed a little bit of sugar free jelly in the evening to satisfy sweet cravings and OMG, I was in food heaven last night eating it, and all day have been looking forward to my jelly..........the joys of comp prep when you can't wait for a little portion of sugar free jelly. :drool:


You can't beat that sugar free jelly for a nice sweet fix when on a hard diet.

It kept me going on last prep. Had one shelf in the fridge full of big bowls of it


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> You can't beat that sugar free jelly for a nice sweet fix when on a hard diet.
> 
> It kept me going on last prep. Had one shelf in the fridge full of big bowls of it


Lol, I swear I have near obscene thoughts and feelings towards the sugar free bad boys! Cant wait for my fix tonight, will get me through torture Tuesday anyway!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Lol, I swear I have near obscene thoughts and feelings towards the sugar free bad boys! Cant wait for my fix tonight, will get me through torture Tuesday anyway!


Wow, can feel the passion, the sense of longing... me thinks that sugar free jelly is gonna get seriously jumped!

Just hope you don't make the quark jealous! :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Dtlv74 said:


> Wow, can feel the passion, the sense of longing... me thinks that sugar free jelly is gonna get seriously jumped!
> 
> Just hope you don't make the quark jealous! :lol:


Cheeky threesome??, keeks quark AND jelly!!!


----------



## dtlv

H10dst said:


> Cheeky threesome??, keeks quark AND jelly!!!


Haha, we may not see Keeks back on here after that little gem of a suggestion... can see her locking herself in a room with the aforementioned foods and not coming out for quite a while! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Wow, can feel the passion, the sense of longing... me thinks that sugar free jelly is gonna get seriously jumped!
> 
> Just hope you don't make the quark jealous! :lol:


Theres passion and deep longing, I can tell you!



H10dst said:


> Cheeky threesome??, keeks quark AND jelly!!!


My kind of threesome is that, perfect!



Dtlv74 said:


> Haha, we may not see Keeks back on here after that little gem of a suggestion... can see her locking herself in a room with the aforementioned foods and not coming out for quite a while! :lol:


Dont know what you are implying there!?!!? mg:

But sounds damn good, see you in a few days...........


----------



## Keeks

Urgh!!! Another torture Tuesday survived, and it was a toughie today, but thoughts of my sugar free jelly got me through.

Fasted cardio was 30 mins power walk then tabata session.

Legs tonight.

Single lying ham curls 4 x 20 each leg holding the 10th and 20th rep, superset with 4 x 20 standing calf raises

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 30 holding every 10th rep

Abductors 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Leg press feet high & wide 4 x 25

5 mins treadmill just to loosen off.

Tabata session tonight.

Most importantly, jelly prep done for the next 3 nights! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Dont know what you are implying there!?!!? mg:
> 
> But sounds damn good, see you in a few days...........


Haha, just remember to come back


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Theres passion and deep longing, I can tell you!
> 
> My kind of threesome is that, perfect!
> 
> Dont know what you are implying there!?!!? mg:
> 
> But sounds damn good, see you in a few days...........


Haha you've got twelve weeks left yet so enjoy the time off!!! Even if it's quite messy, if you need a hand cleaning up you know where I am  x


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Haha, just remember to come back


Lol, me locked in a room with quark and sugar free jelly, I might never return! 



H10dst said:


> Haha you've got twelve weeks left yet so enjoy the time off!!! Even if it's quite messy, if you need a hand cleaning up you know where I am  x


Ha ha, there wouldnt be anything left to clean up, not with the last few months of comp diet kicking in, but ta very much!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, me locked in a room with quark and sugar free jelly, I might never return!
> 
> Ha ha, there wouldnt be anything left to clean up, not with the last few months of comp diet kicking in, but ta very much!!


You greedy monster!!!!

You do make me laugh mrs!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You greedy monster!!!!
> 
> You do make me laugh mrs!!!


 mg: I am not a greedy monster, just dieting and in love totally and utterly with quark AND sugar free jelly! Yes I admit it, Im in love with both of them!! :wub: But in a weird way, I feel like Im cheating on quark with admiting my feelings for the jelly! :no:

And yes, Im the first to admit Im bonkers!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: I am not a greedy monster, just dieting and in love totally and utterly with quark AND sugar free jelly! Yes I admit it, Im in love with both of them!! :wub: But in a weird way, I feel like Im cheating on quark with admiting my feelings for the jelly! :no:
> 
> And yes, Im the first to admit Im bonkers!!


You'll be on Jeremy Kyle soon in a love triangle with jelly and quark fighting for your attention!!

Bet jelly throws a wobbler!!!


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Lol, I swear I have near obscene thoughts and feelings towards the sugar free bad boys! Cant wait for my fix tonight, will get me through torture Tuesday anyway!


Ha Ha.

Wait until you are mixing your protein drink with crushed ice then freezing it and eating imagining its ice cream


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You'll be on Jeremy Kyle soon in a love triangle with jelly and quark fighting for your attention!!
> 
> Bet jelly throws a wobbler!!!


PMSL! Think the quark would just about win, its so versatile and its like my first love but jelly comes a close second.


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Ha Ha.
> 
> Wait until you are mixing your protein drink with crushed ice then freezing it and eating imagining its ice cream


Lol, thats this weekends treat! Not usually into ice cream but going to give it a whirl, I know how to rock a Friday night!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> PMSL! Think the quark would just about win, its so versatile and its like my first love but jelly comes a close second.


So quark is the romantic caring gentleman and jelly is the treat en mean bad boy!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, thats this weekends treat! Not usually into ice cream but going to give it a whirl, I know how to rock a Friday night!!


Whoa hang on a min!! Who's this ice cream geezer, can't see quark and jelly happy about this cool character on the patch (no pervy double meaning there) I hope jelly doesn't ditch you and wobble of with ice cream?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> So quark is the romantic caring gentleman and jelly is the treat en mean bad boy!!!!


None of that jazz, they are both just so damn tasty!!



H10dst said:


> Whoa hang on a min!! Who's this ice cream geezer, can't see quark and jelly happy about this cool character on the patch (no pervy double meaning there) I hope jelly doesn't ditch you and wobble of with ice cream?!?


And maybe another love develops over the weekend, will keep you posted but for the moment.............ITS JELLY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> None of that jazz, they are both just so damn tasty!!
> 
> And maybe another love develops over the weekend, will keep you posted but for the moment.............ITS JELLY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Blimey, Monday you'll be in love with a full on trifle or fruit salad!!!


----------



## Keeks

Oh lordy, just had my moment with my jelly, and after fantasising allllllll day about it, it was every bit as good as I thought it would be. Same time tomorrow..................


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh lordy, just had my moment with my jelly, and after fantasising allllllll day about it, it was every bit as good as I thought it would be. Same time tomorrow..................


Really? Jelly is that exciting???


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Really? Jelly is that exciting???


Yep, and will be for the next 14 weeks!! Will see me through my prep this year anyway!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, and will be for the next 14 weeks!! Will see me through my prep this year anyway!


14 weeks?!? Thought it was 12? Good job I am ready anyway, moobs coming along nicely just got to shave my legs and I am bikini ready!! X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 14 weeks?!? Thought it was 12? Good job I am ready anyway, moobs coming along nicely just got to shave my legs and I am bikini ready!! X


Lol, dont shave em just yet or you'll only have to do em again nearer the time!!

Its 12 weeks to Leeds, then I'll probably be doing the West Midlands and Midlands show the weekends after Leeds, 3 shows in 3 weekends so then 14 weeks and it'll all be done then. Bring out the Krispy Kremes and pizza!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, dont shave em just yet or you'll only have to do em again nearer the time!!
> 
> Its 12 weeks to Leeds, then I'll probably be doing the West Midlands and Midlands show the weekends after Leeds, 3 shows in 3 weekends so then 14 weeks and it'll all be done then. Bring out the Krispy Kremes and pizza!!


Thanks for the tip  14 weeks and you can eat all you like!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thanks for the tip  14 weeks and you can eat all you like!!!!


And I will!! With a bit of quark thrown in there!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> And I will!! With a bit of quark thrown in there!


And jelly

And ice cream

Then you'll feel sick!! Then the dieting can start all over again. X


----------



## Keeks

1 hour power walk this morning.

Shoulders, back, abs & HIIT tonight.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 12 drop set with lat raises 3 x 15

Machine press 3 x 15

Seated single arm raises 3 x 15 each arm

Rear delt raises (face down, incline bench) 3 x 15

Back

VW hyperextensions 3 x 20

Daffy pull downs 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

Abs

Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 5 x 30

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer.

All of the above done whilst thinking of jelly! :drool:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> 1 hour power walk this morning.
> 
> Shoulders, back, abs & HIIT tonight.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Heavy lat raises 3 x 12 drop set with lat raises 3 x 15
> 
> Machine press 3 x 15
> 
> Seated single arm raises 3 x 15 each arm
> 
> Rear delt raises (face down, incline bench) 3 x 15
> 
> Back
> 
> VW hyperextensions 3 x 20
> 
> Daffy pull downs 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Abs
> 
> Hill walkers 3 x 20 superset with side hill walkers 3 x 20
> 
> Crunches on a ball 5 x 30
> 
> 15 mins HIIT on XTrainer.
> 
> All of the above done whilst thinking of jelly! :drool:


You are putting in some hard work there Daffy... cant wait to see what you bring to that stage.... x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> You are putting in some hard work there Daffy... cant wait to see what you bring to that stage.... x


Me too, I cant wait to see the finished product either!!  Im well excited, and only 11 & 1/2 weeks to wait now! x


----------



## Jay.32

how you coping with the diet???

are you looking forward to some nice naughty food? :tongue:


----------



## eezy1

thought you wouldve competed by now :tongue: didnt ur prep start sometime last year :laugh:

am a recent quark convert thanks to you btw  i have a tub every night now


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> how you coping with the diet???
> 
> are you looking forward to some nice naughty food? :tongue:


Am I!?! I cant wait to have a Krispy kreme binge, and pizza too :drool:

Diet wise, Im coping but craving. :sad: I have discovered sugar free jelly though and have a little portion every night, it really helps sweet cravings which always nag me when dieting. Serioulsy, its awesome!!!!


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> thought you wouldve competed by now :tongue: didnt ur prep start sometime last year :laugh:
> 
> am a recent quark convert thanks to you btw  i have a tub every night now


YAY!!!!!! Another convert, woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the world of quark, its awesomely amazing!

Ha ha, feels like its been going on for ages but on the last stretch now, only 11 & 1/2 weeks to go! :thumb:


----------



## massmansteve

Sugar free jelly rules on a cut! got to have something to replace my haribo addiction lol and if you mix it with why it sets like blomonge


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> Sugar free jelly rules on a cut! got to have something to replace my haribo addiction lol and if you mix it with why it sets like blomonge


Oh lordy, thats sounds amazing, will have to give that a try. Yep, sugar free jelly is the dogs doodahs at the moment, just had orange tonight and enjoyed every last little bit of wobble!


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Lol, dont shave em just yet or you'll only have to do em again nearer the time!!
> 
> Its 12 weeks to Leeds, then I'll probably be doing the West Midlands and Midlands show the weekends after Leeds, 3 shows in 3 weekends so then 14 weeks and it'll all be done then. Bring out the Krispy Kremes and pizza!!


Are these the UKBFF ones at Coventry and Birmingham on the 30th Sep and 7th Oct Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

30 mins power walk and tabata session for todays fasted cardio.

Tonight, chest, arms, abs & HIIT.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 15

DB flys 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 12

Bi's

Zottmans 3 x 15

EZ bar curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 15

Tri's

Dips 3 x 12

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15

Reverse bar pull downs 3 x 10 superset with other grip 3 x 10

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 25 superset with leg raises 3 x 25

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on X Trainer.


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Are these the UKBFF ones at Coventry and Birmingham on the 30th Sep and 7th Oct Keeks?


Yep, they're the ones. Then its start all over again for improvements for next year.


----------



## RACK

Looks like all is goin well Keeks, quick fly by to say hi x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Am I!?! I cant wait to have a Krispy kreme binge, and pizza too :drool:
> 
> Diet wise, Im coping but craving. :sad: I have discovered sugar free jelly though and have a little portion every night, it really helps sweet cravings which always nag me when dieting. Serioulsy, its awesome!!!!


mmmm nice big domino's pizza.... with garlic dip.....x


----------



## Keeks

Jelly prep done for next 3 days...............and oh some cardio.

1 hour power walk for fasted cardio, then 10 mins HIIT on rower tonight.

Very very tired today, and feeling just, urgh really. Possibly down to womens things, being the second low carb day, not slept well either for past two nights and just think the changes made last week are really kicking in now which is ace, feel like Ive changed quite a bit this last week so all's good, but now its weekend, time to rest and recover, and start reading my new book......I finally got a copy of 50 Shades of Grey!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Looks like all is goin well Keeks, quick fly by to say hi x


Hallo!!!  Yep, all's good thanks. Head down and focused, 11 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x



Jay.32 said:


> mmmm nice big domino's pizza.... with garlic dip.....x


 mg: We'll have none of that talk in here right now!! I would do ANYTHING right now for a pizza!! x :sad:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Jelly prep done for next 3 days...............and oh some cardio.
> 
> 1 hour power walk for fasted cardio, then 10 mins HIIT on rower tonight.
> 
> Very very tired today, and feeling just, urgh really. Possibly down to womens things, being the second low carb day, not slept well either for past two nights and just think the changes made last week are really kicking in now which is ace, feel like Ive changed quite a bit this last week so all's good, but now its weekend, time to rest and recover, and start reading my new book......I finally got a copy of 50 Shades of Grey!! :thumb:


Hope you feel better soon honey, glad your starting to feel changes happening maybe after a nice weekends rest you'll be back on it!!

Fed up about this bloody 50 shades book, it's all I flipping hear about at the moment!!! Surely its not that good?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hope you feel better soon honey, glad your starting to feel changes happening maybe after a nice weekends rest you'll be back on it!!
> 
> Fed up about this bloody 50 shades book, it's all I flipping hear about at the moment!!! Surely its not that good?


Thank you, Im ok, just really feeling the prep now in a good way though! 

Lol, Im not sure, havent started it yet, and seeing as I cant have the food I want, the book and a serving of jelly will have to do! 

Hope you're ok too! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thank you, Im ok, just really feeling the prep now in a good way though!
> 
> Lol, Im not sure, havent started it yet, and seeing as I cant have the food I want, the book and a serving of jelly will have to do!
> 
> Hope you're ok too! x


Yeah I am ok,at a bit of a weird point in my training. Did you see my thread the other day?

Enjoy the jelly and your porn book!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I am ok,at a bit of a weird point in my training. Did you see my thread the other day?
> 
> Enjoy the jelly and your porn book!!!


Ahh, yes I did see it. Some good info in it. Where do you think you'll go with things, any more thoughts on it?

I've had my nightly jelly and it was lush, made raspberry tonight for the next few days, I do like my berry jellys. Gonna start my book soon.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ahh, yes I did see it. Some good info in it. Where do you think you'll go with things, any more thoughts on it?
> 
> I've had my nightly jelly and it was lush, made raspberry tonight for the next few days, I do like my berry jellys. Gonna start my book soon.


Not really sure what to do. Think I'll go bodybuilding route to be fair, someone posted along the lines of what do you really want? To be strong for three hours a week or look good all week? I want to look like I train.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not really sure what to do. Think I'll go bodybuilding route to be fair, someone posted along the lines of what do you really want? To be strong for three hours a week or look good all week? I want to look like I train.


Ultimately, its what you want and what will make you happier.

Good point as no one can see strength apart from when you're at the gym. I got to a point where I was shoulder pressing 15kg dbs, and could do a couple of reps with 17.5kg dbs, (good for a lass of my size) but wanted my shoulders to develop nice caps so after some ace advice, started doing lat raises first, strength has been stunted but shoulders are starting to develop now so I guess its one route or another.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ultimately, its what you want and what will make you happier.
> 
> Good point as no one can see strength apart from when you're at the gym. I got to a point where I was shoulder pressing 15kg dbs, and could do a couple of reps with 17.5kg dbs, (good for a lass of my size) but wanted my shoulders to develop nice caps so after some ace advice, started doing lat raises first, strength has been stunted but shoulders are starting to develop now so I guess its one route or another.


I think looking good would make me happy, strength would be nice but id prefer looks. What made you decide to go bodybuilding and on stage?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I think looking good would make me happy, strength would be nice but id prefer looks. What made you decide to go bodybuilding and on stage?


If that would make you happier, go down that route then and at the end of the day, you're not going to go weak are you?! You'll still have some strength and look good too so all's good!

Its always fascinated me, and seeing the girls in the nabba toned figure classes got me wanting to be part of it.

I was studying two nights per week for three years and when my course was nearing the end, I wanted something else to fill my time, so decided to hit the gym with the goal that I would compete, keeping me on track and motivated. After about a week of the gym I was hooked and everything, lifestyle, diet, planning etc all suits me as I am a complete control freak. I like routine, and the routine that comes with it all makes sense to me, and in a weird way, makes me happy?! 

What about you? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> If that would make you happier, go down that route then and at the end of the day, you're not going to go weak are you?! You'll still have some strength and look good too so all's good!
> 
> Its always fascinated me, and seeing the girls in the nabba toned figure classes got me wanting to be part of it.
> 
> I was studying two nights per week for three years and when my course was nearing the end, I wanted something else to fill my time, so decided to hit the gym with the goal that I would compete, keeping me on track and motivated. After about a week of the gym I was hooked and everything, lifestyle, diet, planning etc all suits me as I am a complete control freak. I like routine, and the routine that comes with it all makes sense to me, and in a weird way, makes me happy?!
> 
> What about you? x


Yeah I suppose I wouldn't be dead weak again?! Girls in bikinis have fascinated me too!! To be fair I like researching different routines, reading things on here etc. I wish now I'd done some sort of sports nutrition thing at school so I understand the diet thing a bit more.


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Yep, they're the ones. Then its start all over again for improvements for next year.


Unless you qualify then you wil be off to Manchester for the weekend


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I suppose I wouldn't be dead weak again?! Girls in bikinis have fascinated me too!! To be fair I like researching different routines, reading things on here etc. I wish now I'd done some sort of sports nutrition thing at school so I understand the diet thing a bit more.


Ha ha, think they fascinate a lot of people tbh! 

Yeah it is an interesting sport to research, so much goes into it, no right or wrong answer, and its also good when trying different things and learning how your body reacts to things. I've learnt so much about my body since doing this, and love the continuous learning that comes with it all. I wish I'd done something along the same lines, and maybe will do in the furture if/when I have a break from competing.



Rotsocks said:


> Unless you qualify then you wil be off to Manchester for the weekend


Lol, probably not this year but after another year of torture Tuesdays, Im hopeful for the future!

I'll be going to the Sportex thing anyway as its only about 50 mins from where I live. Looking like it might be a good weekend form what I've seen.


----------



## eezy1

17.5kg!! mg: i gottsa step it up  :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> 17.5kg!! mg: i gottsa step it up  :tongue:


  Powered by quark!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, think they fascinate a lot of people tbh!
> 
> Yeah it is an interesting sport to research, so much goes into it, no right or wrong answer, and its also good when trying different things and learning how your body reacts to things. I've learnt so much about my body since doing this, and love the continuous learning that comes with it all. I wish I'd done something along the same lines, and maybe will do in the furture if/when I have a break from competing.


I would also like to do something in the future but to be honest it will probably never happen. I like the fact it's both an individual hobby regards diet and training etc but there's also lots of people doing it to ask advice etc.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Yeah it is an interesting sport to research, so much goes into it, no right or wrong answer, and its also good when trying different things and learning how your body reacts to things. I've learnt so much about my body since doing this, and love the continuous learning that comes with it all. I wish I'd done something along the same lines, and maybe will do in the furture if/when I have a break from competing.


That's what i love too, finding out how my body responds to different things, and also learning about the individual differences people have and finding different techniques and methods to help different people with different goals.

When I first started training properly for a couple of years I really thought about going at it seriously and working towards doing a natty show, but after a period of illness my view changed and I decided that personally it wasn't the route I wanted to take any more... since then for me training and diet is more relaxed personally and about maintaining good health and state of mind than it is about getting big or cut. My negative is in recent years I haven't maintained enough consistency with it all, but there are other reasons for that. I do love the scientific side of it though, and I also love helping people advance their own training and diet... always so much to learn and fascinate, and is great to be able to learn more and apply it in helpful way with someone I think.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I would also like to do something in the future but to be honest it will probably never happen. I like the fact it's both an individual hobby regards diet and training etc but there's also lots of people doing it to ask advice etc.


Yep, its great to get advice from people and sort of put it all together for what you need/want, and theres so much info out there, dont think you'd ever know everything about it, its constant learning.



Dtlv74 said:


> That's what i love too, finding out how my body responds to different things, and also learning about the individual differences people have and finding different techniques and methods to help different people with different goals.
> 
> When I first started training properly for a couple of years I really thought about going at it seriously and working towards doing a natty show, but after a period of illness my view changed and I decided that personally it wasn't the route I wanted to take any more... since then for me training and diet is more relaxed personally and about maintaining good health and state of mind than it is about getting big or cut. My negative is in recent years I haven't maintained enough consistency with it all, but there are other reasons for that. I do love the scientific side of it though, and I also love helping people advance their own training and diet... always so much to learn and fascinate, and is great to be able to learn more and apply it in helpful way with someone I think.


Exactly, little changes can be made and the body can react so differently from person to person, and its interesting to see how people respond to things. Constant learning and in an enjoyable way.

Input from people is always great, and its great to help people with the knowledge you have picked up along your journey, and then continue to pass that on, its like a neverending circle of knowledge. 

Health problems definately mould aspects of training, and sorry to hear you've had illness in the past, and training to be healthy and happy is a darn good reason to be doing it. I've suffered from a few health problems in the past, and it has shaped my training in some ways, and mentally has given me the push I need when it gets a bit difficult. In a way, I feel like I have good health at present, Im going to make the most of it and I never take my body/health for granted.


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio was 30 mins power walk and tabata session.

Then a tough leg session complete with potty mouth 

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Bench step ups 3 x 15 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 12

Jump squats 4 x 15

Weighted ankle kickbacks with 10kg weight 3 x 15 dropset each leg with 5kg weight 3 x 20 each leg

5 mins treadmill to loosen legs.

Tabata session late afternoon.

Feet up and early night, I know how to rock a Saturday night!


----------



## massmansteve

Do you do lunges with barbell on your back or with kettle bells / DB ? I been struggling to get the form with these


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> Do you do lunges with barbell on your back or with kettle bells / DB ? I been struggling to get the form with these


For the lunges I do, I don't use any weight at all but bring the back leg so low that the knee touches the floor. Believe me, although no weight used, they kill like hell after the first few, and doing sets of 40 are


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> For the lunges I do, I don't use any weight at all but bring the back leg so low that the knee touches the floor. Believe me, although no weight used, they kill like hell after the first few, and doing sets of 40 are


I love lunges (in the same kind of love-hate way you love leg sessions keeks)... sometimes do them standing/sometimes walking, and tend to alternate reps between straight as possible trailing leg and the knee bent as you describe... high rep with minimal resistance is a seriously brutal way to end a leg workout, and I really think they help development of the whole thigh, great exercise IMO.


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> I love lunges (in the same kind of love-hate way you love leg sessions keeks)... sometimes do them standing/sometimes walking, and tend to alternate reps between straight as possible trailing leg and the knee bent as you describe... high rep with minimal resistance is a seriously brutal way to end a leg workout, and I really think they help development of the whole thigh, great exercise IMO.


Ha ha, the only love for me on a leg day is wobbling down the stairs after! And the lunges are brutal, need to up them to 50 reps too so next week, there'll be some serious pain! They are a great exercise though, seem to hit the whole thigh like you said and can really feel them once done, just an absolute bugggggger whilst doing them.


----------



## massmansteve

I'll have to watch a bit of you tube vids - I can't picture those one leg ones but sound brutal


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> I'll have to watch a bit of you tube vids - I can't picture those one leg ones but sound brutal


Which ones?


----------



## Keeks

30 mins power walk and tabata session for fasted cardio this morning.

Upper body circuits, abs & HIIT this afternoon.

Upper body circuits, 4 x 15 of the following:

Machine chest press

Press ups

Dips

Close grip pull downs

Cable bar curls

Lat raises

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 25 superset with leg raises 3 x 25

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on X Trainer.


----------



## massmansteve

ones that show me how to do them with proper form, i always feel unstable doing them. jay cutler makes them look easy walking in the gym with a oly bar doing them lol I can lunge my horse no problem but not myself LOL



Keeks said:


> Which ones?


----------



## massmansteve

That fat Burner as promised





I can find the research ATM but I'll dig around the yank forum that raved about it later


----------



## JAY-EL

Hiya  Hope your prep is going well, sounds like it is!

Haven`t had chance to post for last couple of months with a few different things going on but will do from now and if your doing UKBFF at Leeds will be there to cheer you on!

Stick at it not long to push ,see you soon 

And oh yeah Glad your shoulders are coming on now:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> ones that show me how to do them with proper form, i always feel unstable doing them. jay cutler makes them look easy walking in the gym with a oly bar doing them lol I can lunge my horse no problem but not myself LOL


I found it difficult to get form correct when I started doing these lunges, wobbled about quite a bit but when I get going, Im not too bad. A clear path and Im good to go.  Practise I guess, my PT was zooming when she did them, but guess it takes take some getting used too.



massmansteve said:


> That fat Burner as promised
> 
> View attachment 88323
> 
> 
> View attachment 88324
> 
> 
> I can find the research ATM but I'll dig around the yank forum that raved about it later


Ahh thats fab, thank you. Gonna get some ordered as soon as, read a fair bit about it last night and defo sounds like its worth a go, thanks again, much appreciated! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

JAY-EL said:


> Hiya  Hope your prep is going well, sounds like it is!
> 
> Haven`t had chance to post for last couple of months with a few different things going on but will do from now and if your doing UKBFF at Leeds will be there to cheer you on!
> 
> Stick at it not long to push ,see you soon
> 
> And oh yeah Glad your shoulders are coming on now:thumbup1:


Hallo there and welcome to my journal! 

Preps ok so far, I think! Few ups and downs but nothing major, can see the end in sight now, and its getting exciting, and nerve-wrecking! Yep, thats the show so will see you there, will always welcome an extra cheer!

Lol, yeah shoulders changing slowly but surely thanks, long way to go but they're on their way! 

Hope all's ok with you anyway and glad you've dropped by.


----------



## massmansteve

http://www.yohimburn.com/


----------



## massmansteve

Keeks said:


> I found it difficult to get form correct when I started doing these lunges, wobbled about quite a bit but when I get going, Im not too bad. A clear path and Im good to go.  Practise I guess, my PT was zooming when she did them, but guess it takes take some getting used too.
> 
> Ahh thats fab, thank you. Gonna get some ordered as soon as, read a fair bit about it last night and defo sounds like its worth a go, thanks again, much appreciated! :thumb:


Happy to help I hope it helps you get the results you want. I'll be checking in Leeds


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> http://www.yohimburn.com/


Thank you!! Did you buy it from the US as I've clicked on the link and chose the option for Europe retailers but the shop it comes up with has no stock. Do you think it'll be ok to buy it from US as Ive looked elsewhere on t'internet and cant seem to find it in Europe.



massmansteve said:


> Happy to help I hope it helps you get the results you want. I'll be checking in Leeds


  Ha ha, lets hope the stuff works then when I get it!!


----------



## Keeks

30 mins power walk and tabata session this morning and 15 mins HIIT on rower tonight.

Tuesday again tomorrow and its gonna be even more fun as its 2nd low carb day and thats whenn my energy really starts to lull, gonna be ultimate potty mouth me thinks! I'll be needing more than thoughts of jelly to get through it anyway!


----------



## massmansteve

Keeks said:


> Thank you!! Did you buy it from the US as I've clicked on the link and chose the option for Europe retailers but the shop it comes up with has no stock. Do you think it'll be ok to buy it from US as Ive looked elsewhere on t'internet and cant seem to find it in Europe.
> 
> Ha ha, lets hope the stuff works then when I get it!!


Yea I got a couple of

Bottles with a friend to share shipping . It's only make in the USA


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> 30 mins power walk and tabata session this morning and 15 mins HIIT on rower tonight.
> 
> Tuesday again tomorrow and its gonna be even more fun as its 2nd low carb day and thats whenn my energy really starts to lull, gonna be ultimate potty mouth me thinks! I'll be needing more than thoughts of jelly to get through it anyway!


Ultimate potty mouth  you are funny


----------



## Keeks

Tuesday done, woo hoo!

30 mins power walk & tabata session for fasted cardio.

Legs tonight :thumb: I love Tuesdays leg sessions, they're just fantastic!! 

Lying ham curls 3 x 15 drop set 3 x 10 holding every 5th rep superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises

Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hamstring curls on a ball 3 x 20

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Leg press with feet high and wide 3 x 30

45  's

5 mins treadmill

Another tabata session later on.

Now for feet up, jelly and early night


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> Yea I got a couple of
> 
> Bottles with a friend to share shipping . It's only make in the USA


Ahh I see. Thanks!


----------



## aad123

I have been so busy over the last few weeks I haven't had chance to pop in and see how you are going. With your dedication I would think things are on track for the big day. Hows the fasted cardio going, cannot be easy in this weather. I have been thinking of investing in a kayak as most of the roads by me have been under water for the past week. I had to park about 5 mins walk away from the gym as the car park is flooded and every time I come out it feels like the rain is waiting for me.

I have noticed the nights are drawing in and you know what that means. Before long you will be leaving the gym in the dark so just remember DONT LOOK BEHIND YOU and what ever you do don't say candy man 3 times.

I will have a read back over the last few pages to see whats been going on.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Tuesday done, woo hoo!
> 
> 30 mins power walk & tabata session for fasted cardio.
> 
> Legs tonight :thumb: I love Tuesdays leg sessions, they're just fantastic!!
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 15 drop set 3 x 10 holding every 5th rep superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Hamstring curls on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Leg press with feet high and wide 3 x 30
> 
> 45  's
> 
> 5 mins treadmill
> 
> Another tabata session later on.
> 
> Now for feet up, jelly and early night


Jelly??? :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

30 mins power walk and tabata session for fasted cardio.

Shoulders, back, abs & HIIT tonight.

Shoulders

Single arm lat raises 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15

Arnold press 3 x 10 superset with db press (arms not fully extended) 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 4 x 15

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

VW Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20

Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 superset with 3 x 30 leg raises

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on X Trainer.

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> I have been so busy over the last few weeks I haven't had chance to pop in and see how you are going. With your dedication I would think things are on track for the big day. Hows the fasted cardio going, cannot be easy in this weather. I have been thinking of investing in a kayak as most of the roads by me have been under water for the past week. I had to park about 5 mins walk away from the gym as the car park is flooded and every time I come out it feels like the rain is waiting for me.
> 
> I have noticed the nights are drawing in and you know what that means. Before long you will be leaving the gym in the dark so just remember DONT LOOK BEHIND YOU and what ever you do don't say candy man 3 times.
> 
> I will have a read back over the last few pages to see whats been going on.


Hallo there! Hope you're ok! 

Still working hard, and the weather, believe it or not is being a little bit kind to me and doenst seem to rain much between 6 and 7 in the morning, plenty before and after but have had more dry-ish mornings than wet ones so think Gods looking down on my glutes too! 

Lol, I reckon a kayak would provide a good upper body workout, and you could always pimp it up, Pimp my Kayak!!

Dont be daft, as if the candy man exsists, its them there ghosts that worry the hell out of me! Only thought the other day it wont be long till they're back :sad:

Hows things with your training, hope all's well!? Still doing cardio?



Jay.32 said:


> Jelly??? :confused1:


I have a new love........quark has a rival for my affection..............sugar free jelly! Im well and truly head over heels, its awesome and lovely and its getting me through this diet! Shhhhhhhhhhhh, dont tell quark!


----------



## aad123

Keeks said:


> Hallo there! Hope you're ok!
> 
> Still working hard, and the weather, believe it or not is being a little bit kind to me and doenst seem to rain much between 6 and 7 in the morning, plenty before and after but have had more dry-ish mornings than wet ones so think Gods looking down on my glutes too!
> 
> Lol, I reckon a kayak would provide a good upper body workout, and you could always pimp it up, Pimp my Kayak!!
> 
> Dont be daft, as if the candy man exsists, its them there ghosts that worry the hell out of me! Only thought the other day it wont be long till they're back :sad:
> 
> Hows things with your training, hope all's well!? Still doing cardio?
> 
> I have a new love........quark has a rival for my affection..............sugar free jelly! Im well and truly head over heels, its awesome and lovely and its getting me through this diet! Shhhhhhhhhhhh, dont tell quark!


Training and diet going well and Im still doing my cardio. I try and train 3 to 4 times a week and then do 2 cardio sessions on my days off. Iv take up a 5k challange with a guy at work and it has realy motivated me, but 5k cardio HIIT style is a killer. 1 min on 1 min off for half an hour wipes me out but I always feel better after its done. Just like legs, its a love hate thing.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Training and diet going well and Im still doing my cardio. I try and train 3 to 4 times a week and then do 2 cardio sessions on my days off. Iv take up a 5k challange with a guy at work and it has realy motivated me, but 5k cardio HIIT style is a killer. 1 min on 1 min off for half an hour wipes me out but I always feel better after its done. Just like legs, its a love hate thing.


Heck, thats a cardio session there, bet its true hate whilst doing it! Glad all is well anyway!


----------



## H10dst

Good evening Mrs K

Hope all is well and training is going well? X


----------



## Keeks

1 hour power walk for fasted cardio.

Chest, arms, abs & HIIT tonight.

Chest

Machine press 3 x 20

DB flys with a twist 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Tri's & Bi's supersets

Dips 3 x 20 with seated db curls 3 x 20

Tate press 3 x 20 with standing db curls, vertical grip 3 x 20

Rope pull downs 3 x 15 with reverse db curls 3 x 15

(Seriously thought my arms would drop off after all this, very pumped up and every fibre screaming!  )

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Hill walkers 3 x 20 with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 25 superset with leg raises 3 x 25

15 mins HIIT on X Trainer

:bounce:

Starting to feel a bit leaner now, and have woken up in the middle of the night for the last few nights absolutely STARVING!! Not good at the time but all's coming good now.  Also, work pantaloons very baggy now so Im definately shrinking more, and needing to dig out my smaller work pantaloons for next week, yay!!! Will update wth pics at weekend.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good evening Mrs K
> 
> Hope all is well and training is going well? X


Hallo there! All's good thanks, training hard as ever and got a cracking hour walk in this morning in the sunshine and its was ace! Real good feel good factor.  Hows things with you? Hope all's good! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Hallo there! All's good thanks, training hard as ever and got a cracking hour walk in this morning in the sunshine and its was ace! Real good feel good factor.  Hows things with you? Hope all's good! x


I am good thank you, slowly phasing out my 5x5 routine and going with lighter weight and more reps. It's nice to change every so often i think. Starting another sd course in a couple of weeks so fingers crossed I'll put on a bit of decent size. You got anything nice planned for this weekend? X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I am good thank you, slowly phasing out my 5x5 routine and going with lighter weight and more reps. It's nice to change every so often i think. Starting another sd course in a couple of weeks so fingers crossed I'll put on a bit of decent size. You got anything nice planned for this weekend? X


Good good, hope sd does its stuff, and get the diet right and that'll help loads. 

Cardio, training, and more cardio and more training and some sleeping!! Had a mega busy week so want to chill a bit. Meeting up with friends on Saturday aft for a good ole girly natter and Saturday night, going to some music night thing, mainly just going to see my friends really and have another good ole girly natter!  What about you? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good good, hope sd does its stuff, and get the diet right and that'll help loads.
> 
> Cardio, training, and more cardio and more training and some sleeping!! Had a mega busy week so want to chill a bit. Meeting up with friends on Saturday aft for a good ole girly natter and Saturday night, going to some music night thing, mainly just going to see my friends really and have another good ole girly natter!  What about you? x


Yeah it was good last time so with a bit of luck it will be just as good this time. I've had a busy week too so a weekend of nothing but pottering about will be nice, but I imagine people will want me here there and everywhere!! As long as I get my Sunday morning gym session I'll be happy. How many weeks left now 10?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah it was good last time so with a bit of luck it will be just as good this time. I've had a busy week too so a weekend of nothing but pottering about will be nice, but I imagine people will want me here there and everywhere!! As long as I get my Sunday morning gym session I'll be happy. How many weeks left now 10?


Yep, put the effort in and should get some decent results again. Lol, well enjoy your too-ing and fro-ing here, there and everywhere! 

10 weeks on Sunday, HECK!! Glad the weeks are flying but sort of wanting more time so that I am definately ready. Hey ho, only 10 weeks left so that'll have to do!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, put the effort in and should get some decent results again. Lol, well enjoy your too-ing and fro-ing here, there and everywhere!
> 
> 10 weeks on Sunday, HECK!! Glad the weeks are flying but sort of wanting more time so that I am definately ready. Hey ho, only 10 weeks left so that'll have to do!


10 weeks is plenty, youll be fine!!!  soon you will posting up your winners pictures and trophies etc and posting about what competions your entering next. after youve sent me a picture of the MASSIVE pizza you have as a treat for winning  xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 10 weeks is plenty, youll be fine!!!  soon you will posting up your winners pictures and trophies etc and posting about what competions your entering next. after youve sent me a picture of the MASSIVE pizza you have as a treat for winning  xx


Please.......no talk of pizza!!!!! :no: Not for the next 12 weeks anyway then its pizza and Krispy Kreme galore!

What will be will be, as long as I try my hardest, then I'll be happy and at the moment Im giving it 1100% so Im happy with that, just need this damn fat to shift its fat a** and I'll be happier.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:



> Please.......no talk of pizza!!!!! :no: Not for the next 12 weeks anyway then its pizza and Krispy Kreme galore!
> 
> What will be will be, as long as I try my hardest, then I'll be happy and at the moment Im giving it 1100% so Im happy with that, just need this damn fat to shift its fat a** and I'll be happier.


Ok we will keep the dirty food talk for later 

Nice attitude,and I think because of this you will do well. From the last pics you posted of you in your cupboard you looked hot and hardly any fat anyway!? But unfortunately I am not a judge! Or am I??


----------



## Keeks

Jelly time sussed, prolong the je-xtacy byt eating with a little spoon!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Jelly time sussed, prolong the je-xtacy byt eating with a little spoon!


Weird thing is I only ever use a little spoon!! For everything!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ok we will keep the dirty food talk for later
> 
> Nice attitude,and I think because of this you will do well. From the last pics you posted of you in your cupboard you looked hot and hardly any fat anyway!? But unfortunately I am not a judge! Or am I??


Yep, come back in a few months for that kind of food talk!

I can only do my best and at the end of the day, its not just down to me, it also depends on the other competitiors so can only do my best and I still enjoy it all anyway so its all good!  Ha ha, thank you, but am holding quite a bit of fat at the moment, more than I should be at 10 weeks out I reckon with the change in things nearly 2 weeks ago, things are improving now so we'll see.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Weird thing is I only ever use a little spoon!! For everything!!


And you say Im weird!?!?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> And you say Im weird!?!?


Yep. You are still weird, it seems I am too!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yep. You are still weird, it seems I am too!!


 :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, come back in a few months for that kind of food talk!
> 
> I can only do my best and at the end of the day, its not just down to me, it also depends on the other competitiors so can only do my best and I still enjoy it all anyway so its all good!  Ha ha, thank you, but am holding quite a bit of fat at the moment, more than I should be at 10 weeks out I reckon with the change in things nearly 2 weeks ago, things are improving now so we'll see.


I have no doubt you'll get rid of all your unwanted fat in time. Have you ever heard of quark? It's low fat a great source of protein. It's cheap too so don't go shouting about it otherwise everyone will be on it, it's our little secret  xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I have no doubt you'll get rid of all your unwanted fat in time. Have you ever heard of quark? It's low fat a great source of protein. It's cheap too so don't go shouting about it otherwise everyone will be on it, it's our little secret  xx


Wow that stuff sounds amazing! Can something that sounds so great truly exist!? I'll have to look out for that, its called quark you say?! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Wow that stuff sounds amazing! Can something that sounds so great truly exist!? I'll have to look out for that, its called quark you say?! x


Yes but ssshhh it's a secret. A good friend on here told me about it once and I said I'd keep it a secret.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes but ssshhh it's a secret. A good friend on here told me about it once and I said I'd keep it a secret.


If its something so amazing, I wouldnt be keeping it a secret, Id be telling everyone about it, all the time, over and over again!! x :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

:thumbdown: Grumpy, grumpy, grumpy and as short tempered and bad tempered as hell today, its seems everyone and everything is out to pee me off or wind me up........or both! :angry:

Think its just been one of those days really, still not sleeping well, got 101 things going round in my head, my mind just wont switch off when I settle at night, so getting a bit tired and more than ready for the weekend.

Anyway, sun bed, a cardio boost and jelly prep put a smile back on my face and only an hour till jelly time now. 

Today was just cardio and abs day so 40 mins power walk then tabata session for fasted cardio then 15 mins HIIT on rower and 4 x 30 hill walkers with 4 x 30 side hill walkers.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :thumbdown: Grumpy, grumpy, grumpy and as short tempered and bad tempered as hell today, its seems everyone and everything is out to pee me off or wind me up........or both! :angry:
> 
> Think its just been one of those days really, still not sleeping well, got 101 things going round in my head, my mind just wont switch off when I settle at night, so getting a bit tired and more than ready for the weekend.
> 
> Anyway, sun bed, a cardio boost and jelly prep put a smile back on my face and only an hour till jelly time now.
> 
> Today was just cardio and abs day so 40 mins power walk then tabata session for fasted cardio then 15 mins HIIT on rower and 4 x 30 hill walkers with 4 x 30 side hill walkers.


Oh no!!! Cheer up chicken you are the last person in the works I though would be grumpy?? It's the weekend now cheer up and maybe have a vodka jelly


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> :thumbdown: Grumpy, grumpy, grumpy and as short tempered and bad tempered as hell today, its seems everyone and everything is out to pee me off or wind me up........or both! :angry:
> 
> Think its just been one of those days really, still not sleeping well, got 101 things going round in my head, my mind just wont switch off when I settle at night, so getting a bit tired and more than ready for the weekend.
> 
> Anyway, sun bed, a cardio boost and jelly prep put a smile back on my face and only an hour till jelly time now.
> 
> Today was just cardio and abs day so 40 mins power walk then tabata session for fasted cardio then 15 mins HIIT on rower and 4 x 30 hill walkers with 4 x 30 side hill walkers.


so the fun begins now  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Oh no!!! Cheer up chicken you are the last person in the works I though would be grumpy?? It's the weekend now cheer up and maybe have a vodka jelly


Cheers. Im ok, just had a very short tempered day today, the joys of prep!  Jelly makes it all ok. :thumb:



fitrut said:


> so the fun begins now  :lol:


  Exactly!! The things we do, its all good fun!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cheers. Im ok, just had a very short tempered day today, the joys of prep!  Jelly makes it all ok. :thumb:


Good cant have my favourite ukm member all doom and gloom!! What You training this weekend? I've started back on individual body parts today, started with shoulders and tris,forgot how difficult high reps are!! Shoulders are aching a bit and tri's are on fire!!! L


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good cant have my favourite ukm member all doom and gloom!! What You training this weekend? I've started back on individual body parts today, started with shoulders and tris,forgot how difficult high reps are!! Shoulders are aching a bit and tri's are on fire!!! L


Lol, Im fine now im in the safety of my own home with no slow, awkward, annoying people!! 

Bet you'll feel it for the next few days then if your changing things, prepare to be sore!!!  Ive got legs tomorrow :cursing: with 2 cardio sessions, and Sunday is cardio again, with upper body circuits & abs. I like Sundays session, well I like any session apart from legs!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, Im fine now im in the safety of my own home with no slow, awkward, annoying people!!
> 
> Bet you'll feel it for the next few days then if your changing things, prepare to be sore!!!  Ive got legs tomorrow :cursing: with 2 cardio sessions, and Sunday is cardio again, with upper body circuits & abs. I like Sundays session, well I like any session apart from legs!!


Yeah it's nice to feel pain from training!! You love leg sessions stop pretending!! Thought i would start my individual body parts now so in 2/3 weeks when I start my SD I've got some decent routines ready. Probably wont make any difference!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah it's nice to feel pain from training!! You love leg sessions stop pretending!! Thought i would start my individual body parts now so in 2/3 weeks when I start my SD I've got some decent routines ready. Probably wont make any difference!!


Good plan man! Why wont it make a difference!? Think positive, be positive, train hard and eat well and if all else fails, jelly makes it all ok!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good plan man! Why wont it make a difference!? Think positive, be positive, train hard and eat well and if all else fails, jelly makes it all ok!!


Good plan man? How old are you?!?  I am positive-ish. Just seem to be stuck at this body shape for a while? Hopefully higher reps will give me some muscle definition? If not I'll fill my face full of jelly. Green is my fave, I think your a strawberry kind of girl?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good plan man? How old are you?!?  I am positive-ish. Just seem to be stuck at this body shape for a while? Hopefully higher reps will give me some muscle definition? If not I'll fill my face full of jelly. Green is my fave, I think your a strawberry kind of girl?


Im nearly the big 30, thats how old man!!! :thumbdown: Theres no ish in positive! Spell check agrees!  Give it a try and see how you like and see what changes take place, and have the jelly anyway, sugar free though! Yep, strawberry or raspberry are my faves, just done strawberry for the next few nights and as a weekend treat, made super ace protein jelly, strawberry & rocky road stylee! Bring it on! :drool:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Im nearly the big 30, thats how old man!!! :thumbdown: Theres no ish in positive! Spell check agrees!  Give it a try and see how you like and see what changes take place, and have the jelly anyway, sugar free though! Yep, strawberry or raspberry are my faves, just done strawberry for the next few nights and as a weekend treat, made super ace protein jelly, strawberry & rocky road stylee! Bring it on! :drool:


I know how old you are really, bit older than me!! Just made me laugh with man at the end 

I'll try it and train as hard as I can, can't do more than that? What is Rocky road jelly??


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Jelly time sussed, prolong the je-xtacy byt eating with a little spoon!


Good thinking Keeks.

I eat all my meals with one of my 4yr old spoons and forks when dieting. 

I always have a banana in my porridge in a morning and toward the end of the diet last yaer when carbs dropped was using these tiny bananas just so I did'nt feel like I had missed out.

Its all mind games.

Added an oxo cube mixed with a small amount of hot water to make a gravy with my chicken,rice and veg today and it makes a massive difference to the taste. In my mind I had eaten a sunday dinner


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I know how old you are really, bit older than me!! Just made me laugh with man at the end
> 
> I'll try it and train as hard as I can, can't do more than that? What is Rocky road jelly??


Man, theres nothing wrong with that at the end!! :tongue:

Nope, just give it 110% and jobs a good un!

Rocky road jelly is just strawberry jelly mixed with a scoop of rocky road flavoured protein (Optimum Nutritions Gold Standard Whey - its wicked :drool: ) and just sets like jelly but tastes heavenly!



Rotsocks said:


> Good thinking Keeks.
> 
> I eat all my meals with one of my 4yr old spoons and forks when dieting.
> 
> I always have a banana in my porridge in a morning and toward the end of the diet last yaer when carbs dropped was using these tiny bananas just so I did'nt feel like I had missed out.
> 
> Its all mind games.
> 
> Added an oxo cube mixed with a small amount of hot water to make a gravy with my chicken,rice and veg today and it makes a massive difference to the taste. In my mind I had eaten a sunday dinner


Small cutlery is the best!! :thumb: I did that last year with the bananas, each week I'd try and get smaller ones then when to the midget ones towards the end.

Will have to try he oxo thing, anything that just changes things slightly is very welcome, will get some on next shopping trip. Actually looking forward to that now,  and Im straving yet again!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Man, theres nothing wrong with that at the end!! :tongue:
> 
> Nope, just give it 110% and jobs a good un!
> 
> Rocky road jelly is just strawberry jelly mixed with a scoop of rocky road flavoured protein (Optimum Nutritions Gold Standard Whey - its wicked :drool: ) and just sets like jelly but tastes heavenly!


Sounds a bit grim?!? Don't think choc protein and lime jelly would be that tasty?

Think I am off to bed now, have a nice weekend babe!!! Speak soon x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Sounds a bit grim?!? Don't think choc protein and lime jelly would be that tasty?
> 
> Think I am off to bed now, have a nice weekend babe!!! Speak soon x


It would be like the sweets, chocolate limes, quite nice I reckon!

Night night, have a good weekend too! x


----------



## massmansteve

Hmm protein and jelly it's like

Blomonge  use to make it too.

Diet rage setting in Hun  is it ? Grr

I get that Becuase I love food so much if I miss a meal in work due to a meeting the they all know about it haha like a bear with a sore head


----------



## Keeks

Good Saturday Morning!!!! Off to beast my legs shortly, but just done measurements & new photos to email to my PT and lost 1.25 inches of my bum is 2 weeks, so pretty pleased with that, its shrinking but still seems to be keeping the curve which is all good, praise be to squats!!! 

Long way to go, Im reckoning about another 10-15lbs off yet, but getting there I think, am hopeful for the next few weeks anyway.



Also, 40 mins power walk (in the glorious sunshine :thumbup1: ) and tabata session for fasted cardio.


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> Hmm protein and jelly it's like
> 
> Blomonge  use to make it too.
> 
> Diet rage setting in Hun  is it ? Grr
> 
> I get that Becuase I love food so much if I miss a meal in work due to a meeting the they all know about it haha like a bear with a sore head


Cant wait for my protein jelly..............mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!

Yep, diet rage and slow people rage and supermarket rage and road rage, just rage generally.  Feel better for it being Saturday today though!


----------



## H10dst

Nice pictures honey!! Nice abs and I reckon your almost there with the cracking glutes! 10 weeks is going to be just about enough I think? And I love the fact you still take all your pics in the cupboard!!!

Enjoy your jelly. Xx

Dave


----------



## aad123

Good morning. Nice to see you have some sun up there, could you send some down here because it's dull cold and wet again.

Just had a lovely bowl of banana oats (60g of oats & 30g of banana whey) yum yum. Ready to take on the world now.

With a little luck I will be training legs and chest today. What's the rest of the day got in stall for you?


----------



## Keeks

Legs done this morning, and a right proper potty mouth session it was, all I can say is its a good job its not a Sunday otherwise with that language, I'd be shot!!

Walking lunges 4 x 45 (Will be 4 x 50 next week and 45 nearly killed me)

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 15

Jump squats 4 x 20

Weighted ankle kickbacks, each leg 3 x 15 with 10kg then dropset 3 x 20 with 5 kg

Tabata session done this afternoon.

Thinking of protein jelly now, nom nom nom!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice pictures honey!! Nice abs and I reckon your almost there with the cracking glutes! 10 weeks is going to be just about enough I think? And I love the fact you still take all your pics in the cupboard!!!
> 
> Enjoy your jelly. Xx
> 
> Dave


Thank you! I hope 10 weeks will do the trick, we'll see. The cupboard is the only place to take pictures, thats what the cupboards used for. x

:tongue:



aad123 said:


> Good morning. Nice to see you have some sun up there, could you send some down here because it's dull cold and wet again.
> 
> Just had a lovely bowl of banana oats (60g of oats & 30g of banana whey) yum yum. Ready to take on the world now.
> 
> With a little luck I will be training legs and chest today. What's the rest of the day got in stall for you?


It clouded over a bit but stil a nice day, hope yours hasnt been horrible all day. Banana porridge sounds great, might give that a try with my MP drops, yum yum. Hope ya had a good session, my legs session was torture as usual! :cursing:

Rest of the day consisted of housework, errands, seeing my friends this afternoon for a catch up and tabata sesssion just done. What about you?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thank you! I hope 10 weeks will do the trick, we'll see. The cupboard is the only place to take pictures, thats what the cupboards used for. x
> 
> :tongue:


Yeah I bet you use it for more than just pictures!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I bet you use it for more than just pictures!!


 mg: Yes, cupboards provide great storage. :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: Yes, cupboards provide great storage. :tongue:


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Exactly what I was thinking


Thats ok then!


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Good Saturday Morning!!!! Off to beast my legs shortly, but just done measurements & new photos to email to my PT and lost 1.25 inches of my bum is 2 weeks, so pretty pleased with that, its shrinking but still seems to be keeping the curve which is all good, praise be to squats!!!
> 
> Long way to go, Im reckoning about another 10-15lbs off yet, but getting there I think, am hopeful for the next few weeks anyway.
> 
> View attachment 88832
> View attachment 88833
> View attachment 88834
> 
> 
> Also, 40 mins power walk (in the glorious sunshine :thumbup1: ) and tabata session for fasted cardio.


Looking good there keeks.

Abbs coming through and Glutes well on there way to be cracking


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Looking good there keeks.
> 
> Abbs coming through and Glutes well on there way to be cracking


Thank you! Getting there slowly, and show times coming round so quickly, but things seem to be coming along a bit better now so all's good!


----------



## aad123

I think the banana porridge was about the only high light of the day. I fell off the wagon diet wise (wispa bar and a twirl) and only managed to get 30mins in the gym. To top it off the kids were little ******** and the wife had a hangover. All in all a day from hell. Im going to try and turn things around now with a tub of cottage cheese and a few scoops of whey followed by a well deserved cup of tea. Tomorrow is another day :thumb: and things will be better after a nice sleep.


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> I think the banana porridge was about the only high light of the day. I fell off the wagon diet wise (wispa bar and a twirl) and only managed to get 30mins in the gym. To top it off the kids were little ******** and the wife had a hangover. All in all a day from hell. Im going to try and turn things around now with a tub of cottage cheese and a few scoops of whey followed by a well deserved cup of tea. Tomorrow is another day :thumb: and things will be better after a nice sleep.


Oh heck, sounds like a right day, but good choice on the wispa & twirl, both quality choccie bars! Yep, tomorrow is another day and if todays been rubbish, tomorrow can only be better!


----------



## Keeks

40 mins power walk (again in the super sunshine :thumbup1: ) and tabata session for fasted cardio.

Upper body circuits, abs & HIIT today.

Upper body circuits 4 x 15 of each

Incline DB flys

Press ups

Seated row

Dips

Heavy lat raises

DB curls (vertical grip)

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 25 with leg raises 4 x 25

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

15 mins HIIT on X Trainer.

:bounce:


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> View attachment 88323
> 
> 
> View attachment 88324


Yohimburn ordered, and for what it costs, it better kick them stubborn fat pockets assssses!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yohimburn ordered, and for what it costs, it better kick them stubborn fat pockets assssses!!


Getting a little help I see?!? What have you just told me diet,diet DIET  xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Getting a little help I see?!? What have you just told me diet,diet DIET  xx


 :001_tt2: Diet does a lot........but this might help the stubborn little areas of fat that build up due to estrogen. Joys of being a women but my big problem area and which is basically genetics and estrogen etc, is my lower bum and top of thighs, even with the best of diet and cardio etc, stubborn fat deposits will still not shift so if this helps with that a little, I'll be happy. And the rest IS diet diet diet, speaking of which, its nearly jelly time!!!! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :001_tt2: Diet does a lot........but this might help the stubborn little areas of fat that build up due to estrogen. Joys of being a women but my big problem area and which is basically genetics and estrogen etc, is my lower bum and top of thighs, even with the best of diet and cardio etc, stubborn fat deposits will still not shift so if this helps with that a little, I'll be happy. And the rest IS diet diet diet, speaking of which, its nearly jelly time!!!! x


I was only joking babe, you have done a great job this past few weeks / months and that's only what you've posted on here!! My problem is I can visualise how much food I need. Think I need to come and live with you for a week? X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I was only joking babe, you have done a great job this past few weeks / months and that's only what you've posted on here!! My problem is I can visualise how much food I need. Think I need to come and live with you for a week? X


 :tongue: Its just a way of life for me, its not like Im going out of my way to do any of it, I work everything around it as it is my life.  And I love it!!!

Ha ha, you can come and live in the cupboard or a week! Sounds like you need to plan your food prep etc. You need a bit of time, maybe at weekend or something and plan your weekday meals, work out your macros then cook it and weigh it all out, portion it up and then see it all in front of you. Then you know what you're working with and what you have to do. Planning is key and then once you've got this part sussed, its easy. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :tongue: Its just a way of life for me, its not like Im going out of my way to do any of it, I work everything around it as it is my life.  And I love it!!!
> 
> Ha ha, you can come and live in the cupboard or a week! Sounds like you need to plan your food prep etc. You need a bit of time, maybe at weekend or something and plan your weekday meals, work out your macros then cook it and weigh it all out, portion it up and then see it all in front of you. Then you know what you're working with and what you have to do. Planning is key and then once you've got this part sussed, its easy. x


No way I am stopping in that cupboard!! I know what you get up to in there!! Or actually that might be the best place to be?!?!

I do prepare most of my meals on Sundays. Today I've made kedgeree for 3 days and diced beef and jacket potato for 2 days. Once I know what 200g protein looks like food wise I might be better off?

Hope you've got plenty of quark and jelly in for us both, lime is my fave  xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No way I am stopping in that cupboard!! I know what you get up to in there!! Or actually that might be the best place to be?!?!
> 
> I do prepare most of my meals on Sundays. Today I've made kedgeree for 3 days and diced beef and jacket potato for 2 days. Once I know what 200g protein looks like food wise I might be better off?
> 
> Hope you've got plenty of quark and jelly in for us both, lime is my fave  xx


Photos and storage, thats what the cupboard is for!

Good good, just make sure you have enough protein at each meal, and then your ok. Its so important though, you really really need to up your protein and keep it up especially when you start SD. Get protein up to 200g for next few weeks and be consistent, dont let it drop and I'll bet you'll notice a difference before you start SD. Then add a few more carbs so trainings better, start on SD and should be good.

Ha ha, havent tried the lime one yet but you can have it, not a massive lime fan, Strawberry is definately my fave. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Photos and storage, thats what the cupboard is for!
> 
> Good good, just make sure you have enough protein at each meal, and then your ok. Its so important though, you really really need to up your protein and keep it up especially when you start SD. Get protein up to 200g for next few weeks and be consistent, dont let it drop and I'll bet you'll notice a difference before you start SD. Then add a few more carbs so trainings better, start on SD and should be good.
> 
> Ha ha, havent tried the lime one yet but you can have it, not a massive lime fan, Strawberry is definately my fave. x


Ok 200g is my target. There's no way that cupboard is just for storage and photos, although I've seen the photos and I like them. If your not a massive fan of lime them not sure I can stop for the week, love lime and green sweets etc


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :001_tt2: Diet does a lot........but this might help the stubborn little areas of fat that build up due to estrogen. Joys of being a women but my big problem area and which is basically genetics and estrogen etc, is my lower bum and top of thighs, even with the best of diet and cardio etc, stubborn fat deposits will still not shift so if this helps with that a little, I'll be happy. And the rest IS diet diet diet, speaking of which, its nearly jelly time!!!! x


Theres nothing wrong with that little peach of yours... 

So jelly is your new addiction! what do you have with it?


----------



## Keeks

30 mins power walk and tabata for fasted cardio, then 15 mins HIIT on rower and 4 x 30 hill walkers with 4 x 30 side hill walkers.

Got some different flavours of green tea yesterday so am chilling a jug of blueberry green tea for the morning and I cant wait!!! Yes, I know Im a geek, but these little things excite me, even more so when dieting!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Theres nothing wrong with that little peach of yours...
> 
> So jelly is your new addiction! what do you have with it?


Ha ha, thanks but a tiny firm peach is better!! 

Yep, jelly and also loving flavoured green tea at the moment  Dont have it with anything, just a little portion of sugar free jelly and its the high light of my day! Im very easily pleased!!


----------



## Keeks

I love Tuesdays!!!!!


----------



## massmansteve

Is Tuesday cheat day. ? I'm moderately loving mine on bike doing cardio with my eyes closed hahs dreaming of massive juicey wine gums - Miss u carbs lol


----------



## RACK

Tuesday is usually leg day lol

Looks like you're beatin me on the cardio front keeks, how much you doin a day?


----------



## Keeks

Urgh!! Another Tuesday done, I bloooody hate Tuesdays!!!!!!

30 mins power walk in the drizzle, and tabata session for fasted cardio.

Legs

Lying ham curls 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 4 x 20 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 30 holding every 5th rep

Abductors 3 x 30

Leg press, feet high & wide 4 x 30

56 slightly bad words!! 

Another tabata session tonight.

 Thank god thats all done!!


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> Is Tuesday cheat day. ? I'm moderately loving mine on bike doing cardio with my eyes closed hahs dreaming of massive juicey wine gums - Miss u carbs lol


Ha ha, I was trying to put a positive spin on Tuesdays, the worst day of the week and it didnt work, it was torture as usual! 

Eeeek, sounds like you're missing your carbs and its only Tuesday!!!



RACK said:


> Tuesday is usually leg day lol
> 
> Looks like you're beatin me on the cardio front keeks, how much you doin a day?


Tuesday is torture day!!!

Cardio, Im doing 7 fasted session, which alternate between 30-40 mins walk and tabata session or just 1 hour walk. Then the two non weights days, 15 mins HIIT, 15 mins HIIT also after 3 upper body sessions and tabata sessions on the two leg days. Im tired just writing all that!!  How much are you doing?


----------



## massmansteve

I love everyday of love - Saturday is the best at the moment as its carb day hehe


----------



## RACK

I'm doing 2 sessions a day, both between 45-60mins


----------



## massmansteve

That's hard work I remember I was hitting 3 sessions a day last year  killed my back


----------



## Keeks

30 mins soggy power walk and tabata session for fasted cardio.

Shoulders, back, abs & HIIT today.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 4 x 12 drop set with lat raises 4 x 15

Machine press 4 x 20

Seated single arm raise 3 x 15

Rear delt raises (head on a bench) 3 x 15

Back

VW Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20

Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 25 with leg raises 4 x 25

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Yohimburn came today so will be slapping it on tomorrow and see what its like!


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> I love everyday of love - Saturday is the best at the moment as its carb day hehe


Ha ha, you missing the carbs then?! I love Saturdays too, once legs are done that is, and its cheat meal :drool:



RACK said:


> I'm doing 2 sessions a day, both between 45-60mins


Urgh, not long to go now. 



massmansteve said:


> That's hard work I remember I was hitting 3 sessions a day last year  killed my back


Eeeeek, 3 sessions a day :cursing:



TURBOTEST said:


> massmansteve, im based in south wales too, looking for some genotropin or equalivalent, not sure how to use this forum, im new! think you could help a brother out?


Shouldnt really be asking for people to help you source on here tbh. Now if you're after some quark, I can point you in the right direction but thats about it in here.


----------



## dtlv

TURBOTEST - have deleted your post. Please don't request sources or anything else... please read the sticky posts at the top of the steroids forum section and follow the guidelines or you'll face a ban.


----------



## dtlv

Nice workout Keeks... how's everything going right now, still happy with progress?


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice workout Keeks... how's everything going right now, still happy with progress?


Hallo! Still ok-ish, still changing slowly but have made some decent progress within the last two weeks but maybe overall, I should be a lot further on than I actually am?! We'll see, maybe give it another week or two then maybe see about making some more changes.

Hope you're ok anyway!


----------



## massmansteve

Dtlv74 said:


> TURBOTEST - have deleted your post. Please don't request sources or anything else... please read the sticky posts at the top of the steroids forum section and follow the guidelines or you'll face a ban.


Thanks d l t v don't know what this guy thinks this place is and glad he can't pm me he only here for source not to contribute by the look of things - how sad!


----------



## massmansteve

Keeky did u try that tropical fat burner ? Not that ur lovely glutage need it now they look great . Much tighter then beginning . More cardio ?


----------



## Keeks

My a**** is hot and tingly!!! And I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> Keeky did u try that tropical fat burner ? Not that ur lovely glutage need it now they look great . Much tighter then beginning . More cardio ?


Got my Yohimburn yesterday and slapped it on this morning, feels warm and weird but I like it!!  Only ordered it on Sunday I think it was and arrived yesterday, how speedy!?!?! Will swee how it goes.

Lol, cheers, loads more cardio and less carbs. Needs to get loads tighter though!


----------



## massmansteve

Aww ur far to kinky for this time in the morning lol

But seriously it will

Make ur bumage sweat like a mofo and localise that dat burn. Enjoy the tingly feeling I hope ur cardio ain't on a bike or ur bum be baking lol


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> My a**** is hot and tingly!!! And I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!


Blimey!!! That's a nice post for 07.30!!!

Glad to see your happy again, thought you had a bit of a wobble earlier this week?


----------



## Keeks

Power session tonight, I was absolutely beat afterwards, and my a**** was very hot yet cold and very tingly throughout, and again, I like it!! 

45 mins power walk and tabata session for fasted cardio.

Chest, arms, abs & HIIT tonight

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline flys 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 12

Tri's

Dips 4 x 20

Bar pull downs 3 x 20

Tate press 3 x 15 superset with lying kickbacks 3 x 10

Bi's

Cable curls 3 x 20

21's with EZ bar x 3

Hammer curls 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 25 with leg raises 4 x 25

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:bounce:


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> Aww ur far to kinky for this time in the morning lol
> 
> But seriously it will
> 
> Make ur bumage sweat like a mofo and localise that dat burn. Enjoy the tingly feeling I hope ur cardio ain't on a bike or ur bum be baking lol


Lol, it was a funny feeling for that time in the morning!! But I did enjoy it, but no bike, just walking and tabata. 



H10dst said:


> Blimey!!! That's a nice post for 07.30!!!
> 
> Glad to see your happy again, thought you had a bit of a wobble earlier this week?


Nice feeling for that time in the morning! 

I've been ok this week, had the grump last Friday but been sleeping ok this week and its made a big difference, don't feel quite as tired so all's good. Keeks + sleep = happy bunny!! Hope you're ok!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, it was a funny feeling for that time in the morning!! But I did enjoy it, but no bike, just walking and tabata.
> 
> Nice feeling for that time in the morning!
> 
> I've been ok this week, had the grump last Friday but been sleeping ok this week and its made a big difference, don't feel quite as tired so all's good. Keeks + sleep = happy bunny!! Hope you're ok!


I am good thanks babe, starting to get into a nice routine now with individual body parts and lower weight-higher rep. Anything exciting planned for the weekend?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I am good thanks babe, starting to get into a nice routine now with individual body parts and lower weight-higher rep. Anything exciting planned for the weekend?


Good good, and protein at 200g per day?!?! 

A nice chilled weekend me thinks, training & cardio etc but a nice long rest too, with a big fat protein jelly, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! :thumb: What about you?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good good, and protein at 200g per day?!?!
> 
> A nice chilled weekend me thinks, training & cardio etc but a nice long rest too, with a big fat protein jelly, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! :thumb: What about you?


Think I am getting some decent protein in. Peanut butter in my shakes and good diet, feeling good this week no lethargy or muscle soreness.

Popping into work Saturday morning then relaxing and training. Love weekends.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Think I am getting some decent protein in. Peanut butter in my shakes and good diet, feeling good this week no lethargy or muscle soreness.
> 
> Popping into work Saturday morning then relaxing and training. Love weekends.


Glad ya feeling better and less lethargic, now train hard!! 

Yep, weekends are great, way too short though!


----------



## eezy1

how`re keeks cheeks coming along =]

i smashed shoulders today. ive dropped the volume a tad and the weight aswell and really focusing on technique. just smashed down a tub of quark too :beer:


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> how`re keeks cheeks coming along =]
> 
> i smashed shoulders today. ive dropped the volume a tad and the weight aswell and really focusing on technique. just smashed down a tub of quark too :beer:


Hallo!! Cheeks are shrinking slowly, and just got some topical yohimburn which hopefully might help a little with the shrinkage! 

Sounds good, love shoulders day, would train em everyday if I could! And as for the quark...........NICE!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

40 mins walk and tabata for fasted cardio, then tonight just 15 mins HIIT on rower, then some ab work.

Happy Friday folks!!!!


----------



## Keeks

1 hour power walk in the sun!!!!   

Off to beast legs shortly :cursing: but its Saturday so all's good!!!


----------



## H10dst

I did my legs yesterday, absolutely killing me this morning standing,sitting walking it all hurts!!!

Feels good though

Xx


----------



## MissBC

just to let you know I RAN OUT OF QUARK THIS MORNING SO HAD NONE FOR BREAKFAST SO HAD TO EAT COTTAGE CHEESE INSTEAD

mg: :sad: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Keeks

Legs done 

Walking lunges 2 x 50 then 2 x 45 (couldnt quite manage all at 50 cos they damn near had me screaming and crying!!!)

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 20

SLDL's 4 x 15 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 15

Weighted ankle kick backs 3 x 15 with 10kg dropset with 3 x 20 with 5kg

Tabata session later but smiling now cos its Saturday, sun is shining and more importantly, legs done and beasted for another few days!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I did my legs yesterday, absolutely killing me this morning standing,sitting walking it all hurts!!!
> 
> Feels good though
> 
> Xx


Ha ha, great way to start the weekend!!  Have a good one! x



MissBC said:


> just to let you know I RAN OUT OF QUARK THIS MORNING SO HAD NONE FOR BREAKFAST SO HAD TO EAT COTTAGE CHEESE INSTEAD
> 
> mg: :sad: :crying: :crying:


OMG!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Not good, and neither is cottage cheese compared to quark!


----------



## MissBC

Keeks said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Not good, and neither is cottage cheese compared to quark!


I KNOW IT WAS RANK... HOWEVER i have bought more now so we can all rest easy xx


----------



## Keeks

40 mins power walk and tabata for fasted cardio.

Upper body circuits, abs and HIIT today, sweating like a rather large person in a sauna!!! Im glad the suns playing out but Im so damn hot, would like the sun but with cool air, think Im being too picky with that though! 

Upper body circuits 3 x 20 of the following:

Chest press (machine)

Press ups

Shoulder press (machine)

Wide grip lat pulldowns

Dips

DB curls

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

Reverse crunches on a ball 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer


----------



## Keeks

MissBC said:


> I KNOW IT WAS RANK... HOWEVER i have bought more now so we can all rest easy xx


Ha ha, phew!!! Theres just no contest really! x


----------



## H10dst

Evening, hope you had a nice weekend? No training for me since Friday as had a lot of things to do,good job really as my legs are still sore!! Going tomorrow for nice shoulder session. X


----------



## Keeks

1 hour power walk this morning and 15 mins HIIT on rower and ab work tonight.

Had a slight head wobble over weekend with this prep, its so different from last year, and I look quite a bit different. Basically after weighing and measuring this weekend, another 1/4 inch off bottom and no weight change I started to panic about the scales. In 3 weeks they have hardly moved but have lost 1 3/4 inches from my bum so I know Im changing but scales arent moving. This messed with my head when I know it shouldnt! I know I need to disregard to some extent what the scales do say but it is difficult to do.

I think last year, I did take a lot of notice from the scales, when I probably shouldn't have. So this year, now they arent moving, yet I can see changes, Im panicking! I emailed pics to my PT and measurements etc, and she's happy with things and happy with how my prep is going so this has calmed me slightly. Intercostals/obliques seem to be coming in nicely, upper body does seem to be coming in well now but still so unhappy with lower half, its obviously changing as my pants are now getting bigger and bigger, measurements are smaller but my bum and thighs just seem so huge still. It should start coming off there more now though, fingers crossed!! And Im reckoning that if my PT is happy, then things are going ok, for the moment anyway. Will see how this week goes and post progress pics this weekend, as it'll be 8 weeks then!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Evening, hope you had a nice weekend? No training for me since Friday as had a lot of things to do,good job really as my legs are still sore!! Going tomorrow for nice shoulder session. X


Hallo! Yep, not bad weekend thanks, didnt do much really, what about you? Hope legs have recovered!! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Hallo! Yep, not bad weekend thanks, didnt do much really, what about you? Hope legs have recovered!! x


Just read you had a mini wobbler this weekend? I obviously no bugger all about comps etc but you've done a mint job this past year so you have no need to worry. Legs still a bit sore but I am used to the pain now!! Had a busy weekend so it flew by unfortunately


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Just read you had a mini wobbler this weekend? I obviously no bugger all about comps etc but you've done a mint job this past year so you have no need to worry. Legs still a bit sore but I am used to the pain now!! Had a busy weekend so it flew by unfortunately


Cheers! It can be a major head fooook, especailly cos Im just hard work anyway, never mind when prepping for a comp!

Lol, no pain, no gain and all that jazz! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cheers! It can be a major head fooook, especailly cos Im just hard work anyway, never mind when prepping for a comp!
> 
> Lol, no pain, no gain and all that jazz! x


Head foooook?? Don't start with the potty mouth!! 

Put the weekend behind you and start again this week. If you need to send me some progress photos, purely for my an outsiders opinion!! Then I am sure I can find 5 mins to have a look through them  xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> but still so unhappy with lower half, its obviously changing as my pants are now getting bigger and bigger, measurements are smaller but my bum and thighs just seem so huge still. It should start coming off there more now though, fingers crossed!! And Im reckoning that if my PT is happy, then things are going ok, for the moment anyway. Will see how this week goes and post progress pics this weekend, as it'll be 8 weeks then!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!


IMO you have the perfect ratio of quad to glute to hams. Its what I notice first when you posted the profile picture


----------



## massmansteve

Don't worry about the scales just use mirror I'm tightening up and just 2 lb loss in three weeks lol I'm calm just be bigger on stage and less fat (keep telling myself that) lol


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Head foooook?? Don't start with the potty mouth!!
> 
> Put the weekend behind you and start again this week. If you need to send me some progress photos, purely for my an outsiders opinion!! Then I am sure I can find 5 mins to have a look through them  xx


True potty mouth today as its that wonderful day again that they call Tuesday!! :cursing:

Lol, weekend is behind me I think, will see what this one brings. Lol, cheeky!! :laugh:



BestBefore1989 said:


> IMO you have the perfect ratio of quad to glute to hams. Its what I notice first when you posted the profile picture


Thank you, I just still feel that quads are far too dominant. And I think thats why I feel my legs are so huge, and I've always carried fat on my bum, as many girls do but I do tend to focus on my weak points a lot which I guess is logical, but can mess with my head too much.



massmansteve said:


> Don't worry about the scales just use mirror I'm tightening up and just 2 lb loss in three weeks lol I'm calm just be bigger on stage and less fat (keep telling myself that) lol


You see, the thing that has wound me up is that Im usually the one to say dont focus too much on the scales and here I am, focusing too much on the scales. Typical woman, do as I say, not as I do!!  I know things are changing, just having a panic and no prep would be a real prep without a panic or wobble!?!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> True potty mouth today as its that wonderful day again that they call Tuesday!! :cursing:
> 
> Lol, weekend is behind me I think, will see what this one brings. Lol, cheeky!! :laugh:


It may have been cheeky but at least it got a smile!!! Told you a zillion times you've got nothing to worry about  xx


----------



## Keeks

Tuesday beasted, and its been a hot un!!

1 hour power walk this morning then legs tonight :cursing:

Lying ham curls 4 x 25 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 4 x 25

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 15 superset with leg curls on a ball 4 x 15

Abductors 3 x 25

Leg press (Feet high and wide) 4 x 15 dropset then 4 x 15

Tabata session tonight.



Right, time now to try and cool down and get my feet up! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It may have been cheeky but at least it got a smile!!! Told you a zillion times you've got nothing to worry about  xx


Cheers, we'll see! x


----------



## Rotsocks

Bet leg session was hard work in this heat. Keeks.

Had the same issues with the scales as you last year so now use weekly update pics,mirror and calipers to keep my head straight if weight does not come off.


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Bet leg session was hard work in this heat. Keeks.
> 
> Had the same issues with the scales as you last year so now use weekly update pics,mirror and calipers to keep my head straight if weight does not come off.


Hard work is putting it nicely, I seriously thought I would melt, it was awful, even more than usual!

It does mess with your head, and even though I really try and not let, it still does. I think because last years prep went so differently, and the scales came down at a gradual 1-2lb per week, but it was consistent more or less throughout prep. For the last few weeks, with a few changes, and the scales just havent moved much, I just panicked about being ready in time. I'll be taking pics this weekend and I have noticed again this week that different clothes are getting baggier so I know things are improving, but I think I want too much too soon.


----------



## Keeks

Turn down the heat, pleeeeeeeeeeeeasssssseeeeeeeeee!!!! Im tooooo hot! :cursing:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Turn down the heat, pleeeeeeeeeeeeasssssseeeeeeeeee!!!! Im tooooo hot! :cursing:


No way!! We've only had two days of summer. Lets have another couple of weeks at least.?


----------



## Keeks

40 mins power walk and tabata session for fasted cardio.

Slight change tonight, did Thursdays session tonight and will do shoulders & back tomorrow.

Chest, arms, abs & HIIT tonight

Chest

Machine press 3 x 20

Incline db flys with a twist 4 x 20 superset with press ups 4 x 12

Tri's

Machine dips 3 x 25

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Bi's

Cable bar curls 3 x 25

Preacher EZ bar curls 3 x 20

DB curls vertical grip 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 25 with leg raises 4 x 25

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Sweated absolute buckets in both sessions, its toooooooooo hot!! Cant decide if I prefer the rain or muggyness, both of which are a bit rubbish! :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No way!! We've only had two days of summer. Lets have another couple of weeks at least.?


Its too hot or all this training & cardio, way to hot! Sorry!


----------



## massmansteve

Definetly

Too hot no air con in our gyms we not equipped for the weather . The poor stepper was just as wet as me after

Tonight's cardio lol


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> Definetly
> 
> Too hot no air con in our gyms we not equipped for the weather . The poor stepper was just as wet as me after
> 
> Tonight's cardio lol


Way too hot! No air con in mine either, my clothes were soaked when I got off the XTrainer, too too too hot!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Way too hot! No air con in mine either, my clothes were soaked when I got off the XTrainer, too too too hot!!!!


At least you'll burn off more cals!!! Or train in less clothes  I trained in vest and shorts and actually felt decent-ish


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> At least you'll burn off more cals!!! Or train in less clothes  I trained in vest and shorts and actually felt decent-ish


I reckon I should be approx 3 stone lighter then at weekend weigh in! Havent slept properly for last two nights, even had fan on and uncovered last night and still too hot!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I reckon I should be approx 3 stone lighter then at weekend weigh in! Havent slept properly for last two nights, even had fan on and uncovered last night and still too hot!!


I never have covers on and I can't sleep unless the window is open, even in the winter. I might train in a bin bag see if I can loose some lbs.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I never have covers on and I can't sleep unless the window is open, even in the winter. I might train in a bin bag see if I can loose some lbs.


Im usually always cold, but Im boiling my a*** off at the moment! Im laid in bed with my jelly in a little tupperware tub and Im that hot, my jelly is slightly melting!! Do the bin bag thing but we need pics!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Im usually always cold, but Im boiling my a*** off at the moment! Im laid in bed with my jelly in a little tupperware tub and Im that hot, my jelly is slightly melting!! Do the bin bag thing but we need pics!


Your in bed with a melting jelly!!! Not sure what I can say too that 

You really want pics of me wearing a bin bag?? Knew you were strange but..??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your in bed with a melting jelly!!! Not sure what I can say too that
> 
> You really want pics of me wearing a bin bag?? Knew you were strange but..??


Ha ha, if you're gonna do something that daft, I want to see pics of it!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, if you're gonna do something that daft, I want to see pics of it!


If I took pics every time I did something daft I'd be forever taking flipping pics!! And as for you?!? Well you'd just have one long continuos photo shoot!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> If I took pics every time I did something daft I'd be forever taking flipping pics!! And as for you?!? Well you'd just have one long continuos photo shoot!!!


  You might be right there!


----------



## Keeks

Still to hot!!!!

40 mins walk and tabata for fasted cardio.

Shoulders, back, abs & HIIT tonight.

Shoulders

Standing lat raises 4 x 20

Seated lat raises (single arm) 3 x 20

Arnold press 3 x 15 superset with db press not fully extending arms 3 x 20

Rear delt raises face down on a bench 4 x 15

Back

Daffy pull downs 4 x 25 holding every 5th rep

VW Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20

Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Great journal Hun, we could possibly meet if you do the midlands shows 

You've got a great physique which is very suited to bikini, be great to see how you've progressed this year...

I 100% agree that it is too hot! It wouldn't be too hot if we'd had chance to get used to the heat but noooooo typical British weather we go from artic to Mediterranean in a day!

Good luck! Xx


----------



## Keeks

Cardio day today. 1 hour walk this morning, then 15 mins HIIT on rower and ab work. Cooling slightly, only slightly though!!


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Great journal Hun, we could possibly meet if you do the midlands shows
> 
> You've got a great physique which is very suited to bikini, be great to see how you've progressed this year...
> 
> I 100% agree that it is too hot! It wouldn't be too hot if we'd had chance to get used to the heat but noooooo typical British weather we go from artic to Mediterranean in a day!
> 
> Good luck! Xx


Thank you hun! Im excited to see the changes myself when Im show ready, very exciting times and not long to go now! And that would be fab to meet you at the midlands show! 

Yep, straight from one extreme to the other with no getting used to things, too much of a change and its really kicked me up the behind this time!

Thanks again hun! x


----------



## H10dst

Good evening chicken, how are you? Still sweaty? Haha

Just started a new thread for my stano and sd cycle so hope to see you popping in there every now and then, just to make sure I am on track 

What you got planned for this weekend?

Dave x


----------



## MRSTRONG

hey chicken 

keeks looks like you been having some good training sessions in , how you feeling for your comp ?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good evening chicken, how are you? Still sweaty? Haha
> 
> Just started a new thread for my stano and sd cycle so hope to see you popping in there every now and then, just to make sure I am on track
> 
> What you got planned for this weekend?
> 
> Dave x


Hallo! Still hot, but not quite as hot thank god!! Will be checking out your thread and might throw in my 2p every now and again, and of course mention the Q word now and again! 

Busy day tomorrow with training, sorting hair extensions for comp, errands etc and a wedding do tomorrow night, complete with my own little packed lunch of chicken, veg and jelly! Sunday is more training and chilling out. How about you? x



ewen said:


> hey chicken
> 
> keeks looks like you been having some good training sessions in , how you feeling for your comp ?


Hallo you! Yep, training very hard and it has been very hard in this heat! Had a bad week last week, just panicking about not being ready and scales not moving, but had an ok week this week so feeling not too bad at the moment. Will be measuring and taking pics tomorrow to update my PT but she seems happy with things at the moment so thats good.

Excitements starting to kick in big time now. Ordering and booking my hair extensions tomorrow, sorting my bikini fittings and its all starting to feel real now, nerves and excitment a plenty!!

Hope you're ok!


----------



## H10dst

Working tomorrow morning and probably food shopping in the afternoon. Leg session Sunday morning then resting in the afternoon.

You know your welcome in any of my journals and the Q word is always appreciated. 

How long left now till big comp?


----------



## MRSTRONG

yeah im good thanks 

you got any pics of your bikini ? they are properly expensive i was shocked at the price for what you get .

its good to be nervous just give your best and nothing else matters except for winning 

im actually loving the heat and training in it its also great to flush the system through so win win .

what tan are you using ?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Working tomorrow morning and probably food shopping in the afternoon. Leg session Sunday morning then resting in the afternoon.
> 
> You know your welcome in any of my journals and the Q word is always appreciated.
> 
> How long left now till big comp?


Food shopping, hope quarks in there somewhere!?! Have a good one anyway!

And the Q work follows me about so it will have to be appreciated! 

8 weeks now, eeeeeekkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: Its getting exciting now, but feeling more and more nervous practically each day. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Food shopping, hope quarks in there somewhere!?! Have a good one anyway!
> 
> And the Q work follows me about so it will have to be appreciated!
> 
> 8 weeks now, eeeeeekkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: Its getting exciting now, but feeling more and more nervous practically each day. x


Yeah defo on the quark!!! 8 weeks!!! Corr blimey getting close now eh!!


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> yeah im good thanks
> 
> you got any pics of your bikini ? they are properly expensive i was shocked at the price for what you get .
> 
> its good to be nervous just give your best and nothing else matters except for winning
> 
> im actually loving the heat and training in it its also great to flush the system through so win win .
> 
> what tan are you using ?


Glad you're well but really....you're loving the heat and training in it?! You mad man!! 

Haven't got my bikinis yet, just booked in for my fitting in 4 weeks, so excited about getting them though and choosing fabrics etc. And yes, they can be pricey, but after all the work thats gone into training and prep etc, its a small price to pay to show it off. 

I think Im going to use LA Pro Tan this year. Had a sample test on one arm and it looked really good, passed the bed sheet test and the colour seemed really nice, went on well so think its going to be that one for this years comps.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah defo on the quark!!! 8 weeks!!! Corr blimey getting close now eh!!


Yep, getting super close!!!  And cant wait!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> Glad you're well but really....you're loving the heat and training in it?! You mad man!!
> 
> Haven't got my bikinis yet, just booked in for my fitting in 4 weeks, so excited about getting them though and choosing fabrics etc. And yes, they can be pricey, but after all the work thats gone into training and prep etc, its a small price to pay to show it off.
> 
> I think Im going to use LA Pro Tan this year. Had a sample test on one arm and it looked really good, passed the bed sheet test and the colour seemed really nice, went on well so think its going to be that one for this years comps.


i hate being cold my legs always feel cold but its nice to get them warm for a change lol

cant wait to see your bikini some of them are master pieces , i might suggest that tan to becky although im sure she said something similar ill have to ask now haha .

what date is your comp ?

edit 8 weeks


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> i hate being cold my legs always feel cold but its nice to get them warm for a change lol
> 
> cant wait to see your bikini some of them are master pieces , i might suggest that tan to becky although im sure she said something similar ill have to ask now haha .
> 
> what date is your comp ?
> 
> edit 8 weeks


How come that is with your legs? Im usually cold but the clens working its magic and I feel like Ive got central heating rigged up on constant heat inside me! 

Yeah some of the bikinis are out of this world. I've decided on how I want one of them, but slightly undecided about the others so got lots of bikini searching to do over the next few weeks, I want everything just right.

I really rate the LA Pro Tan, mention it to Becky and theres also a group on FB. Hows she getting on with her prep? Hope its going well.

Yep, 23rd Sept, 30th Sept then 7th October then its major pig out!!! Krispy Kreme......here I come!


----------



## H10dst

Don't forget pizza hut!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> How come that is with your legs? Im usually cold but the clens working its magic and I feel like Ive got central heating rigged up on constant heat inside me!
> 
> Yeah some of the bikinis are out of this world. I've decided on how I want one of them, but slightly undecided about the others so got lots of bikini searching to do over the next few weeks, I want everything just right.
> 
> I really rate the LA Pro Tan, mention it to Becky and theres also a group on FB. Hows she getting on with her prep? Hope its going well.
> 
> Yep, 23rd Sept, 30th Sept then 7th October then its major pig out!!! Krispy Kreme......here I come!


probably pi55 poor circulation haha

ill find it on fb and send her a link cheers .

shes doing well maybe not well enough , its hard going from a powerhouse to a skinny mini but if she wants it bad enough she will get there i have to shout at times when she starts stealing my trifles and ice cream but overall she is making great progress perhaps not body shape wise but as a person so its all good .

oh you got 3 so are they all in same place then ?

ive always fancied trying a battered creme egg :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Power Saturday done! 1 hour power walk, then legs and then a tabata session this afternoon. :cursing:

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 20

SLDL's 3 x 25

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 25


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Don't forget pizza hut!!


Mmmmmm pizza!! Might have to try a Dominos though cos everyone raves about them. Cant wait!! 



ewen said:


> probably pi55 poor circulation haha
> 
> ill find it on fb and send her a link cheers .
> 
> shes doing well maybe not well enough , its hard going from a powerhouse to a skinny mini but if she wants it bad enough she will get there i have to shout at times when she starts stealing my trifles and ice cream but overall she is making great progress perhaps not body shape wise but as a person so its all good .
> 
> oh you got 3 so are they all in same place then ?
> 
> ive always fancied trying a battered creme egg :lol:


Ahhh I see, lol!

Let me know if you cant find it on fb and I'll send a link.

I bet it is hard, from one sort of training and diet into something quite different, but having that drive and determination can make all the difference. And I believe it does shape you as a person, gives you a different perspective on things which is always good. Say hello to her anyway!! 

Im doing the Leeds show on 23rd, then the week after its the Leamington Spa show, then the week after its Birmingham, all UKBFF and doing bikini calss in all of them. Exciting!

Battered cream egg!?!? WTF!?! I would usually say that sounds awful, but right now Im thinking Id have a do at one. Id have a do at anything right now that didnt resemble chicken, turkey or veg!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> Mmmmmm pizza!! Might have to try a Dominos though cos everyone raves about them. Cant wait!!
> 
> Ahhh I see, lol!
> 
> Let me know if you cant find it on fb and I'll send a link.
> 
> I bet it is hard, from one sort of training and diet into something quite different, but having that drive and determination can make all the difference. And I believe it does shape you as a person, gives you a different perspective on things which is always good. Say hello to her anyway!!
> 
> Im doing the Leeds show on 23rd, then the week after its the Leamington Spa show, then the week after its Birmingham, all UKBFF and doing bikini calss in all of them. Exciting!
> 
> Battered cream egg!?!? WTF!?! I would usually say that sounds awful, but right now Im thinking Id have a do at one. Id have a do at anything right now that didnt resemble chicken, turkey or veg!


got it last night sent it to her she was thinking of using dream tan if you heard of it or used it ?

yeah your right certainly given her a new lease of life as it were plus i dont mind having a bikini babe as a wife 

would be good to see pics from your shows you defo are not far off i wish you every success in them i know you`ll give 100% and thats all that matters .

im saying fcuk all about food from now on as it`ll get you going lol

have fun chicken


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> Glad you're well but really....you're loving the heat and training in it?! You mad man!!
> 
> Haven't got my bikinis yet, just booked in for my fitting in 4 weeks, so excited about getting them though and choosing fabrics etc. And yes, they can be pricey, but after all the work thats gone into training and prep etc, its a small price to pay to show it off.
> 
> I think Im going to use LA Pro Tan this year. Had a sample test on one arm and it looked really good, passed the bed sheet test and the colour seemed really nice, went on well so think its going to be that one for this years comps.


Picked up a bottle of the LA Tan from Bodypower this year as heard good things about it.

That's reminded me need to give mine a trial run.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rotsocks said:


> Picked up a bottle of the LA Tan from Bodypower this year as heard good things about it.
> 
> That's reminded me need to give mine a trial run.


can you do some pics for me to show the mrs please shes on about using dream tan so more options are always better .


----------



## Keeks

So 8 weeks out and still a helluva lot of work to do but things are starting to shape up now, the fats slowly coming off my lower half. Weigh in yesterday show less than 1/2 lb off, but 1/ inch of my bottom, and waist and hips shrinking too so Im happy with that, the scales can sod right off!

Here are picture updates taken this morning, and picture time has come out of the cupboard!! 



Waiting to hear if I need to change anything this week, but the clocks ticking now so every day is so important.

I've also made all my hair extension, waxing, bikini appointments, so eveythings slotting into place. Next will be to order some tan, LA Pro Tan and start practising with that which is always good fun!


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> So 8 weeks out and still a helluva lot of work to do but things are starting to shape up now, the fats slowly coming off my lower half. Weigh in yesterday show less than 1/2 lb off, but 1/ inch of my bottom, and waist and hips shrinking too so Im happy with that, the scales can sod right off!
> 
> Here are picture updates taken this morning, and picture time has come out of the cupboard!!
> 
> View attachment 90055
> View attachment 90056
> View attachment 90057
> View attachment 90058
> View attachment 90059
> View attachment 90060
> 
> 
> Waiting to hear if I need to change anything this week, but the clocks ticking now so every day is so important.
> 
> I've also made all my hair extension, waxing, bikini appointments, so eveythings slotting into place. Next will be to order some tan, LA Pro Tan and start practising with that which is always good fun!


oh wow Keeks, good job, nice lines appear now, well done. Are you going to wear the shoes in the pic? if you have a chance get stilletos, youd be surprised how different legs look like in those (unless you already have)


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> got it last night sent it to her she was thinking of using dream tan if you heard of it or used it ?
> 
> yeah your right certainly given her a new lease of life as it were plus i dont mind having a bikini babe as a wife
> 
> would be good to see pics from your shows you defo are not far off i wish you every success in them i know you`ll give 100% and thats all that matters .
> 
> im saying fcuk all about food from now on as it`ll get you going lol
> 
> have fun chicken


Hia. Great, see what she thinks of it. Never used dream tan so cant comment on that. I used Jan Tana last year and found that to be good, so if after practising with LA Pro Tan, if for any reason I choose not to use it which I doubt it, I'll just use the Jan Tana again.

Lol, I bet! And defo gives a new lease of life! 

Thank you! And all along Ive given it my best shot so Im happy with knowing deep down Ive put the effort it, and there be pics posted straight away after each show!

Yep, best not to mention food, not for the next 11 weeks anyway then I will welcome all food suggestions and pictures! 



Rotsocks said:


> Picked up a bottle of the LA Tan from Bodypower this year as heard good things about it.
> 
> That's reminded me need to give mine a trial run.


Yeah I found it went on well, dried well and looked really good. It also faded well, not blotchy, it just started fading so looked liek a normal tan really, very impressed with it! Let me know what you think to it and have fun with the trial run!


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> oh wow Keeks, good job, nice lines appear now, well done. Are you going to wear the shoes in the pic? if you have a chance get stilletos, youd be surprised how different legs look like in those (unless you already have)


Ahh thank you! Things are really starting to change/appear now so at 8 weeks out, Im happy-ish with things, hope it continues the same way from now. These will be the shows I wear for at least one of the shows because Bikini class doesnt allow platforms,, these are the ones I'll be wearing. They are stilleto heels, about 4 inch I think. Ive seen some others that Ill be getting and they are probably similar heels.


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> can you do some pics for me to show the mrs please shes on about using dream tan so more options are always better .


LA Pro Tan


----------



## H10dst

Looking good!! What's happened to the cupboard? Can't chat for long, in gym training legs and I know how you moan at me for being in phone in the gym!! Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Looking good!! What's happened to the cupboard? Can't chat for long, in gym training legs and I know how you moan at me for being in phone in the gym!! Xx


Thank you. Ha ha, gotta come out of the cupboard every now and again! Hope leg session went well and you wobbled all the way home! x


----------



## Keeks

Sunday training done, now on with food prep.

40 mins power walk and tabata for fasted cardio then upper body circuits and HIIT this afternoon.

Upper body circuits 4 x 15 of the following:

Incline db flies

Press ups

Close grip lat pull downs

Dips

Heavy lat raises

DB curls (vertical grip)

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> LA Pro Tan
> View attachment 90062


awesome looks pretty good .


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> awesome looks pretty good .


It is good stuff. That was just one coat, two coats and its really dark. And it doesnt smell too bad either.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thank you. Ha ha, gotta come out of the cupboard every now and again! Hope leg session went well and you wobbled all the way home! x


Yeah not a bad session today. Had a bit of stomach ache this morning so did't want to squat to much, for obvious reasons. Can't believe you've been let out the cupboard 8 weeks early.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah not a bad session today. Had a bit of stomach ache this morning so did't want to squat to much, for obvious reasons. Can't believe you've been let out the cupboard 8 weeks early.


Lol, better to be safe than sorry! 

Yep, if the abs are coming out of the cupboard, then so am I!! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> Yep, if the abs are coming out of the cupboard, then so am I!! x


Abs? Not sure what they are ?!? 

Legs feeling warm and achey even though didn't squat. Starting to get a lot of veins in quads and calves etc so must be doing something right. Started my stano today then in 2 weeks going to stack with SD.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Abs? Not sure what they are ?!?
> 
> Legs feeling warm and achey even though didn't squat. Starting to get a lot of veins in quads and calves etc so must be doing something right. Started my stano today then in 2 weeks going to stack with SD.


Lol, they're lovely little things that come out ocassionally after eating shed loads of turkey & veg. 

Good good, keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

wow Keeks, all that hard works paid off, your looking good :clap:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> wow Keeks, all that hard works paid off, your looking good :clap:


Thank you. Really starting to see changes now so hopefully should carry on for the next 8 weeks.


----------



## Keeks

Ewen - God knows how to post a visitor message for you but thanks for the message, Im happy-ish, and feel a lot better than I did last weeks at 8 weeks out so fingers crossed! 

Ps, Costa coffe do some awesome cakes, did you have one?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> Ewen - God knows how to post a visitor message for you but thanks for the message, Im happy-ish, and feel a lot better than I did last weeks at 8 weeks out so fingers crossed!
> 
> Ps, Costa coffe do some awesome cakes, did you have one?


i edited settings to friends only , you can be my friend if ya like you`ll be my first :thumb:

no cake for me as i had a big fry up :no: food talk :death:

tan looks good wifey seen it and was impressed , and your in great shape you`ll do brilliantly on the day :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> i edited settings to friends only , you can be my friend if ya like you`ll be my first :thumb:
> 
> no cake for me as i had a big fry up :no: food talk :death:
> 
> tan looks good wifey seen it and was impressed , and your in great shape you`ll do brilliantly on the day :thumbup1:


Lol, I see, I'll hav to be your friend then! 

Fry up, nice!! Followed by cake would've been even better!

Good good, it does seem good stuff and as its only just launched a few months ago, will be interested in seeing how people get on with it. Thanks, last push for this last 8 weeks and am hopeful that I'll be somewhere near happy!


----------



## MRSTRONG

done 

is it lynsey`s own product or just selling it over here ?

i had a pizza its kinda like a big cake haha


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:



> done
> 
> is it lynsey`s own product or just selling it over here ?
> 
> i had a pizza its kinda like a big cake haha


 :thumb:

Yeah its Lynseys own tan that shes developed. Think they've spent a while getting it right and am sure that its been mentioned about a glaze in the future, but not 100% sure if I havent dreamt this part!?!

Pizza, even better than the fry up me thinks, Im really craving pizza at the moment. Dr Oetker, with tuna and red onion on :drool: Or any for that matter!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Yeah its Lynseys own tan that shes developed. Think they've spent a while getting it right and am sure that its been mentioned about a glaze in the future, but not 100% sure if I havent dreamt this part!?!
> 
> Pizza, even better than the fry up me thinks, Im really craving pizza at the moment. Dr Oetker, with tuna and red onion on :drool: Or any for that matter!


looks good stuff , fcuk it pizza time 

feeling rough from drinking last night dont normally drink but went for a couple next thing this dudes ringing his mate saying theres a massive guy in here then im swamped by skinny wannabe mma guys got into arm wrestling did 2 then did 7 in a row should of have money on it , i let slip becky won uk`s SW so 3 dudes had to have their pictures taken with her then she beat one in an arm wrestle bit random anyway im gonna risk a beer to wash down my pizza


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking great in latest set of pic's Keeks.

Really coming through now and it looks like all that hard work is paying off.

Tremendous dedication:thumb:


----------



## massmansteve

Well done ! Some great changes and well on you way to a mini set of glutes haha keep up the hard work !


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> looks good stuff , fcuk it pizza time
> 
> feeling rough from drinking last night dont normally drink but went for a couple next thing this dudes ringing his mate saying theres a massive guy in here then im swamped by skinny wannabe mma guys got into arm wrestling did 2 then did 7 in a row should of have money on it , i let slip becky won uk`s SW so 3 dudes had to have their pictures taken with her then she beat one in an arm wrestle bit random anyway im gonna risk a beer to wash down my pizza


Pizza and a fry up!!?!?! No of course Im not jealous! 

Ha ha, thats fab, bet its a buzz when you can say your wifes won uk's sw! And beating one in an arm wrestle, thats classic! :thumb:



Rotsocks said:


> Looking great in latest set of pic's Keeks.
> 
> Really coming through now and it looks like all that hard work is paying off.
> 
> Tremendous dedication:thumb:


Thank you. Im really starting to see changes now and feel like its all coming together. Step up the hard work a bit and hopefully should continue with some decent changes. 



massmansteve said:


> Well done ! Some great changes and well on you way to a mini set of glutes haha keep up the hard work !


Thank you. Yep, glutes are shrinking, roll on the mini glutes!!  Cant wait!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Well done Daffy, you look amazing in new pics.. I think your on target

x


----------



## Keeks

Cardio day today, 40 mins walk and tabata session for fasted cardio, then 20 mins HIIT on rower and ab work this evening.

Update from my PT is to keep things the same for another week as she is happy with my progress over the last week, so thats good, if my PT's happy, then Im happy! 

Its that dreaded day again tomorrow, I cant wait!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Well done Daffy, you look amazing in new pics.. I think your on target
> 
> x


Thank you.  Feel like Im getting somewhere now, and happy-ish at the moment. x


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking ace for 8 weeks out babe! I'm 9 weeks out and not that lean yet and I'm doing fitness! Great work


----------



## Keeks

Satans day again today, and they dont get easier!! At all!!!!

1 hour walk this morning for fasted cardio.

Leg session

Lying ham curls - single leg 4 x 20 each leg holding every 5th rep superset with 4 x 25 standing calf raises

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Abductors 3 x 25

Jump squats 4 x 20

Leg press with feet high and wide 4 x 30

Tabata session tonight.

Absolutely pooped now!

:cursing:


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Looking ace for 8 weeks out babe! I'm 9 weeks out and not that lean yet and I'm doing fitness! Great work


Ahh thank you hun!  Im doing my best and happy-ish with how things are going at the moment, hope the changes continue cos the hard work will be doing!


----------



## Keeks

So what always follows a positive.....an absolute sh1tty negative! Had a good week last week, and the stresses of the past few weeks had eased a little, head getting straight and feeling positive about how things are going with this prep, then bam.....more cr4ppy stuff to deal with! :thumbdown: Literally want to curl up in a ball and sleep for a long long time. I hate negativity, and dont like people being down or whinging so hate hate hate doing it myself, but it just seems to have been one thing after another lately and during prep, its not good! Hightened emotions just seem to magnify things and with my mind on competition stuff and prepping, dont seem to have the energy to deal with other stuff. :crying:

Due to stress, had gripey tummy pains all day and quite bloated too, just hope it settles soon though as its hard work training when feeling like this.

Anyway, rant over, and today means that show time is next month!!!! Double heck!!

30 mins walk and tabata session for fasted cardio this morning.

Shoulders, back & abs tonight.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 4 x 15 superset with lat raises 4 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Machine press 3 x 25

Rear delt raises 4 x 20

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

VW Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20

Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 25

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Erm!!! No negativity in here please!!! Just training at the mo but I'll be back in half an hour to have words with you mrs!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Erm!!! No negativity in here please!!! Just training at the mo but I'll be back in half an hour to have words with you mrs!!!


I know, its rubbish!! And get off your phone if you're training!!


----------



## Rotsocks

Keeks said:


> So what always follows a positive.....an absolute sh1tty negative! Had a good week last week, and the stresses of the past few weeks had eased a little, head getting straight and feeling positive about how things are going with this prep, then bam.....more cr4ppy stuff to deal with! :thumbdown: Literally want to curl up in a ball and sleep for a long long time. I hate negativity, and dont like people being down or whinging so hate hate hate doing it myself, but it just seems to have been one thing after another lately and during prep, its not good! Hightened emotions just seem to magnify things and with my mind on competition stuff and prepping, dont seem to have the energy to deal with other stuff. :crying:
> 
> Due to stress, had gripey tummy pains all day and quite bloated too, just hope it settles soon though as its hard work training when feeling like this.
> 
> Anyway, rant over, and today means that show time is next month!!!! Double heck!!
> 
> 30 mins walk and tabata session for fasted cardio this morning.
> 
> Shoulders, back & abs tonight.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Heavy lat raises 4 x 15 superset with lat raises 4 x 20
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 20
> 
> Machine press 3 x 25
> 
> Rear delt raises 4 x 20
> 
> Back
> 
> Daffy pull downs 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep
> 
> VW Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Hyperextensions on a ball 3 x 25
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> 20 mins HIIT on XTrainer
> 
> :bounce:


Hope you are feeling better soon Keeks.

I find moods can change several times a day toward end of hard diet.

Hope you have supportive people around you who appreciate what it takes to get into stage condition.

On the final stretch now remember


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon Keeks.
> 
> I find moods can change several times a day toward end of hard diet.
> 
> Hope you have supportive people around you who appreciate what it takes to get into stage condition.
> 
> On the final stretch now remember


Thank you. Im trying my best not to let it get me down, had a few ups & downs recently and just worn out by it all now, just seems never ending. I know things could be worse, and basically, life throws up problems every now and again, just so we dont get bored I think, but could just do with a few weeks good run now, fingers crossed anyway. And of course, the mood swings do not help at all!

And knowing that Im nearly there now is keeping me going right now.


----------



## Keeks

Just dropped in on a quark thread and its cheered me up quite a bit, simple things and all that!


----------



## Phenix

looking good girl keep up the good work


----------



## Keeks

Phenix said:


> looking good girl keep up the good work


Thank you, will do! Nearly there now!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Alright cheeks 

We all get down him I dunno what's stressing you but find a little you time to escape .

Then get your head back in it nothing matters except that trophy x


----------



## H10dst

Ok. As most people have said we all get stressed and down sometimes, just use this to your advantage and train those cheeks even harder!!! You've not come all this way and put all this effort in to bin everything now. Have an extra jelly and dig deep. Then when you win you comp you can buy me a pizza  xx


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> Alright cheeks
> 
> We all get down him I dunno what's stressing you but find a little you time to escape .
> 
> Then get your head back in it nothing matters except that trophy x


Thanks, am trying to stay positive and keep my head in the game, few days and I should be able to start thinking trophy again! Promise! x



H10dst said:


> Ok. As most people have said we all get stressed and down sometimes, just use this to your advantage and train those cheeks even harder!!! You've not come all this way and put all this effort in to bin everything now. Have an extra jelly and dig deep. Then when you win you comp you can buy me a pizza  xx


Thanks, I know, I've worked my butt off literally over this last year, and think everything has been waiting for now and its all coming out to get me, so not fair!! But Im going to be positive, had my jelly and it was as good as ever, and cant double up tonight as just made new batch of jellies tonight and they're not set so on jelly is all it will be tonight. x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Cheeks my inbox is there if ever you need it for anything .


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> Cheeks my inbox is there if ever you need it for anything .


Thanks Ewen, much appreiciated!  x


----------



## Jay.32

Come on Daffy, chin up..... everything will be fine... stop stressing and thinking to much

x


----------



## RACK

All ok Keeks? Think of the krispy Kremes xx


----------



## CharlieC25

Stay positive ladycheeks, all negative situations seem doubley hard to deal with when prepping just listen to your body and try and get to bed a bit earlier, I've been going to bed an hour earlier than usual for the last few weeks and been getting some good sleep it's definitely helped my mood. If that doesn't work I'm sure a few rounds on the boxing bag would 

Hakuna matata! Xxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Come on Daffy, chin up..... everything will be fine... stop stressing and thinking to much
> 
> x


Am trying, am really trying!! x 



RACK said:


> All ok Keeks? Think of the krispy Kremes xx


Not a good time at the moment, but got a show to focus on so need to get my act together, preps going ok though. And yep, always thinking of Krispy Kremes, they keep popping up on fb and I have to really stop myself from licking the screen! Hope ya ok! x 



CharlieC25 said:


> Stay positive ladycheeks, all negative situations seem doubley hard to deal with when prepping just listen to your body and try and get to bed a bit earlier, I've been going to bed an hour earlier than usual for the last few weeks and been getting some good sleep it's definitely helped my mood. If that doesn't work I'm sure a few rounds on the boxing bag would
> 
> Hakuna matata! Xxx


Thanks, am trying to be and stay positive, just a bad time right now but I'll get through it and be raring to go come show time, I'll make sure of it. Havent been sleeping well either so that really isnt helping, just adding fuel to the bad moods, lol! Might be turning to boxing for cardio over next few days, think it might help right now. x


----------



## Keeks

Sh1tty day number 2! But cardio and training done as usual and the gym always just takes the edge of things so was a welcome session today, couldnt wait to get there!

1 hour fasted power walk this morning.

Chest, arms, abs & HIIT tonight.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline db flies 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 15

Arms - Superset Tri's & Bi's

Dips 3 x 20 with cable bar curls 3 x 20

Bar pull downs (reverse grip) 3 x 15 with db curls (face forward leaning on a bench) 3 x 15

Tate press 3 x 20 with X body hammers 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunhes on a bench 4 x 25 with leg raises 4 x 25

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer

And would like to thank you all for your support and kind words, it really means a lot and I hate being negative and feeling down, but give me a few days and I'll be back, after this rubbish sh1tty blip, excuse my potty mouth!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Sh1tty day number 2! But cardio and training done as usual and the gym always just takes the edge of things so was a welcome session today, couldnt wait to get there!
> 
> 1 hour fasted power walk this morning.
> 
> Chest, arms, abs & HIIT tonight.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press 3 x 20
> 
> Incline db flies 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 15
> 
> Arms - Superset Tri's & Bi's
> 
> Dips 3 x 20 with cable bar curls 3 x 20
> 
> Bar pull downs (reverse grip) 3 x 15 with db curls (face forward leaning on a bench) 3 x 15
> 
> Tate press 3 x 20 with X body hammers 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunhes on a bench 4 x 25 with leg raises 4 x 25
> 
> Crunches on a ball 4 x 30
> 
> 20 mins HIIT on XTrainer
> 
> And would like to thank you all for your support and kind words, it really means a lot and I hate being negative and feeling down, but give me a few days and I'll be back, after this rubbish sh1tty blip, excuse my potty mouth!


Swearing in your own journal! Things are getting bad in here have I got to come and stop in your cupboard for a few days to keep an eye on you and cheer you up?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Swearing in your own journal! Things are getting bad in here have I got to come and stop in your cupboard for a few days to keep an eye on you and cheer you up?


Its ok to swear if I put  after it! Lol, might just hide in my cupboard for a few days myself! And Im planning on a right proper cheat on Saturday night so that will cheer me up. And to top my cheery cheery mood at the moment, Im 30 on Monday! So thats part of the reason for Saturdays pig out! Hope you're ok anyway! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Its ok to swear if I put  after it! Lol, might just hide in my cupboard for a few days myself! And Im planning on a right proper cheat on Saturday night so that will cheer me up. And to top my cheery cheery mood at the moment, Im 30 on Monday! So thats part of the reason for Saturdays pig out! Hope you're ok anyway! x


Yeah I am good thank you. Have a good feast this weekend and enjoy your birthday. You doing anything special as you're old  xx

not like me,still in my 20's xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I am good thank you. Have a good feast this weekend and enjoy your birthday. You doing anything special as you're old  xx
> 
> not like me,still in my 20's xx


Thanks, will do! mg: Not old, just maturing, which I dont want to do!!!! No doing much really, not a great deal I can do so having my birthday celebrations after prep and competitions. Might go for a day out in York, but thats about it. And will be having a protein jelly to celebrate! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thanks, will do! mg: Not old, just maturing, which I dont want to do!!!! No doing much really, not a great deal I can do so having my birthday celebrations after prep and competitions. Might go for a day out in York, but thats about it. And will be having a protein jelly to celebrate! x


Maturing? You? Now I know your joking!!! Go to York and go mental shopping!! Was talking about protein jelly today actually, yes I know I am as crazy as you!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Maturing? You? Now I know your joking!!! Go to York and go mental shopping!! Was talking about protein jelly today actually, yes I know I am as crazy as you!!


Lol, its not going to happen, I wont let it, me getting older and more mature........never!!!

Yep, a good shop in York it is! Nothing crazy about protein jelly, its amazing! x


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> Not a good time at the moment, but got a show to focus on so need to get my act together, preps going ok though. And yep, always thinking of Krispy Kremes, they keep popping up on fb and I have to really stop myself from licking the screen! Hope ya ok! x


I'm exactly the same at the min hun, show is distractin me though. FB me if ya need a chat x


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> I'm exactly the same at the min hun, show is distractin me though. FB me if ya need a chat x


Thanks Rack. Yep, the show and prepping has been a very welcome distraction, and only 7 weeks now! Hope you're ok too and same too you! x


----------



## Keeks

Right, getting head together as Ive got several shows to prep for!!!! And Ive worked my assss off and endured many a torturous Tuesday to let anything get in my way! So onwards and well, onwards!!

Fasted cardio was 1 hour power walk, then tonight was 20 mins HIIT on rower and some ab work.

Leg day again tomorrow, but having a good ole cheat night tomorrow so that will help ease the hell of walking lunges!


----------



## H10dst

Glad to see your back on it!! Enjoy your leg session but enjoy your treat night even more. Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Glad to see your back on it!! Enjoy your leg session but enjoy your treat night even more. Xx


Oh I will do!!! Im soooooooo looking forward to it!!!! x


----------



## H10dst

What's your cheat anyway? Or is it not suitable to post in here


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> What's your cheat anyway? Or is it not suitable to post in here


Im having a curry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And pudding too but havent deceided what yet, am going to have a proper mini pig out though as its much needed, and know it will kick my assss into the last 7 weeks of prep. x :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Im having a curry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And pudding too but havent deceided what yet, am going to have a proper mini pig out though as its much needed, and know it will kick my assss into the last 7 weeks of prep. x :thumb:


Good!!! enjoy every mouth full then get those cheeks back to gym Sunday morning!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good!!! enjoy every mouth full then get those cheeks back to gym Sunday morning!!


I will well & truly enjoy every tiny morsel! And Sundays fasted cardio is going to be hardcore, but then going to York so no gym, will do Sundays session on Monday when I would just do cardio. And will be doing plenty of walking Sunday and do an extra cardio session in the evening, all planned out!  You any exciting weekend plans?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I will well & truly enjoy every tiny morsel! And Sundays fasted cardio is going to be hardcore, but then going to York so no gym, will do Sundays session on Monday when I would just do cardio. And will be doing plenty of walking Sunday and do an extra cardio session in the evening, all planned out!  You any exciting weekend plans?


You can do walking Sunday and shrug all your shopping as you go to work your traps.

Don't think I am doing anything exciting legs on Sunday that's about it. I am quite boring


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You can do walking Sunday and shrug all your shopping as you go to work your traps.
> 
> Don't think I am doing anything exciting legs on Sunday that's about it. I am quite boring


Lol, and could also in-corporate wlaking lunges in there too!

Have a nice weekend anyway and beast them legs till you wobble!! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, and could also in-corporate wlaking lunges in there too!
> 
> Have a nice weekend anyway and beast them legs till you wobble!! x


Not sure how you'd look lunging in a shop? You could keep picking up your bags and putting them down deadlift style!! See I am always here to help!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not sure how you'd look lunging in a shop? You could keep picking up your bags and putting them down deadlift style!! See I am always here to help!!


I'd look just as mental deadlifting bags as I would lunging! Mentalist!! :wacko:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I'd look just as mental deadlifting bags as I would lunging! Mentalist!! :wacko:


Not really you could just put them down have a look around then pick them up again. Lots of times. Me a mentalist!!! How dare you   xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not really you could just put them down have a look around then pick them up again. Lots of times. Me a mentalist!!! How dare you   xx


They'll think Im a shop lifter or something!!!! I'll just stick to it being my cardio day and do Sundays session on Monday. Mentalist! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> They'll think Im a shop lifter or something!!!! I'll just stick to it being my cardio day and do Sundays session on Monday. Mentalist! x


Ok fair enough. Hope this mentalist name isn't going to stick!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ok fair enough. Hope this mentalist name isn't going to stick!!!


Just stop being a mentalist and the name will stop. Simples!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Just stop being a mentalist and the name will stop. Simples!


Can't believe YOU are calling ME a mentalist. You are the craziest person I don't actually know!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Can't believe YOU are calling ME a mentalist. You are the craziest person I don't actually know!!!


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> Just stop being a mentalist and the name will stop. Simples!


He defo sounds like a mentalist lol


----------



## H10dst

Kaywoodham said:


> He defo sounds like a mentalist lol


Thanks. So know there's two people picking on me!!


----------



## dtlv

Hey keeks, been a few days away from the journals on here and just playing catch up.... sorry you've had some negative stresses to deal with, I know well how that feels. By the sound of it you are doing awesomely despite it though, and had some good support here... and if there's anything I can do in my limited capacity on here to help just let me know


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Hey keeks, been a few days away from the journals on here and just playing catch up.... sorry you've had some negative stresses to deal with, I know well how that feels. By the sound of it you are doing awesomely despite it though, and had some good support here... and if there's anything I can do in my limited capacity on here to help just let me know


Hia! Been a tough week emotionally, but got my assss into gear now, head down and keeping focused on show time, only 7 weeks and nothing is going to mess up my prep, especially not now. I think again, emotions for me tend to run high when prepping so anymore stress just really gets to me.

Thank you, its very much appreiciated, and you're right there, theres a lot of supportive great people on here and I am very grateful that they have given me their support! A few words might not seem much to some people, but it means a whole lot to me so once again, thank you and thanks to everyone else thats helped me through my wobble!

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> He defo sounds like a mentalist lol


Lol, yep!! 



H10dst said:


> Thanks. So know there's two people picking on me!!


Not pickin on you, telling it like it is!! (Said in a USA Jeremy Kyle stylee)x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, yep!!
> 
> Not pickin on you, telling it like it is!! (Said in a USA Jeremy Kyle stylee)x


WHATEVER!!! Don't even go there!!!


----------



## Keeks

So, its cheat day, and weigh in and measurements done and am happy with things this week, even though its been a tough week, preps still gone ok thankfully, so moving forwards now.

A song keeps coming on my Ipod during cardio, think its an old song by Aaliyah, dont know what its called but it goes on and if at first you dont succeed, dust yourself off and try again, and its played loads on shuffle the last few days so think thats kicked my buttt too. Time to dust off and get back happy again!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> WHATEVER!!! Don't even go there!!!


Complete with that funky hand movement they do! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Complete with that funky hand movement they do! x


Even chucked a head side to side in too!!!


----------



## Keeks

Saturdays sessions done, woo hoo!!

1 hour fasted walk this morning, then legs :cursing:

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 with 10kg then drop set with 5 kg 3 x 20 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

SLDL's 4 x 20 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20

Tabata session this aft. Im pooped now, good job Ive got some goodies for tonights session, cheat sesssion that is, no more training today!

And a quick pic from gym this morning, abs coming in well now, happy with them at 7 weeks out.


----------



## H10dst

Enjoy your curry. Xx


----------



## dipdabs

Abs looking great keeks!!

Enjoy your meal!


----------



## RACK

nice works on the abs Keeks!! x


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Saturdays sessions done, woo hoo!!
> 
> 1 hour fasted walk this morning, then legs :cursing:
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 45
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 with 10kg then drop set with 5 kg 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 25
> 
> SLDL's 4 x 20 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20
> 
> Tabata session this aft. Im pooped now, good job Ive got some goodies for tonights session, cheat sesssion that is, no more training today!
> 
> And a quick pic from gym this morning, abs coming in well now, happy with them at 7 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 90606


well done, hard work pays off :thumb:


----------



## Ems

Looking marvellous! :thumb: x


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Saturdays sessions done, woo hoo!!
> 
> 1 hour fasted walk this morning, then legs :cursing:
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 45
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 with 10kg then drop set with 5 kg 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 25
> 
> SLDL's 4 x 20 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20
> 
> Tabata session this aft. Im pooped now, good job Ive got some goodies for tonights session, cheat sesssion that is, no more training today!
> 
> And a quick pic from gym this morning, abs coming in well now, happy with them at 7 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 90606


Nice workout but nicer abs... living proof hard work plus a quark diet really does work!


----------



## massmansteve

Wow I want em abs! Trade u my striated / scar tissue glutes haha


----------



## Keeks

Cheers guys! Im happy with how they are looking at 7 weeks, but would trade them in a second for nice firm glutes!  And it the quark that did it!!! 

So cheat meal last night, and it was awesome, felt so sick afterwards but was worth it! Back to beansprouts and sugar free jelly today!

Had a day out today so did 40 mins power walk and tabata session for fasted cardio, then 15 mins HIIT on rower and ab work tonight, but it was an effort tonight, more than usual as feeling knackered, think its the effect of the cheat meal, and walking round all day, early night me thinks and then wake up bright and early to be 30! :thumbdown: :sad: :crying:


----------



## H10dst

Happy birthday babe!!! Hope you have a great day xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice workout but nicer abs... living proof hard work plus a quark diet really does work!


Daffy you are looking mint... lovely v lines at the bottom... you are well on track, and will do some damage on that stage..

x

And happy birthday xxx


----------



## RACK

Happy bday Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks!!!!!!!!!!

I'm still jealous of the cheat meal too  x


----------



## CharlieC25

Happy birthday buttkeeks  hope you have a great day! Xx


----------



## dtlv

Happy birthday Keeks, enjoy and have fun!  :beer: x


----------



## Keeks

Im 30!!! :stuart: But Ive deceided not to grow up just yet, theres no need I dont think! :thumb:

Thank you for the birthday messages!!! :thumb: Ive had a lovely day and celebrated in the only possible way, the Keeks way....... banoffee quark and protein jelly :drool:

1 hour power walk this morning, and got soaked!! Then upper body circuits, abs & HIIT later.

Upper body circuits 3 x 20

Chest press (machine)

Press ups

Seated row

Dips

Cable bar curls

Lat raises

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:bounce:


----------



## silver

looking good. keep it up


----------



## H10dst

Glad you've had a good day and the decision to not grow up?!? Like you even considered it!!! You'll never grow up!


----------



## Keeks

finlay04 said:


> looking good. keep it up


Thank you! Will do, for the next 9 weeks anyway then its Krispy Kreme here I come! x 



H10dst said:


> Glad you've had a good day and the decision to not grow up?!? Like you even considered it!!! You'll never grow up!


I know, its a ridiculous idea! Its like me saying Im never going to eat quark again, aint never going to happen! x :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

Had a go at some protein jelly today. Vanilla protein and strawberry jelly. They are just in the fridge now setting. Hope there nice


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Had a go at some protein jelly today. Vanilla protein and strawberry jelly. They are just in the fridge now setting. Hope there nice


They will be, protein jelly is ace, tremendous and fantabulous, nearly as good as quark!!! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> They will be, protein jelly is ace, tremendous and fantabulous, nearly as good as quark!!! x


Well it's gone a bit foamy and doesn't seem to have set yet?


----------



## Keeks

It does go a bit foamy, and takes a while to set. It also wobbles a lot so looks like its not set properly but it is. Mine seems to have a foamy layer on top, then jelly for the middle, and then a foamy layer at the bottom, bloomin yum!! Enjoy! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> It does go a bit foamy, and takes a while to set. It also wobbles a lot so looks like its not set properly but it is. Mine seems to have a foamy layer on top, then jelly for the middle, and then a foamy layer at the bottom, bloomin yum!! Enjoy! x


Will do.

What you doing for your birthday celebrations tonight? X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Will do.
> 
> What you doing for your birthday celebrations tonight? X


Well Im demolishing a protein jelly whilst watching a couple of Geordie Shores series 2 episodes, I know how to rock!! Im having my 30th Bday celebrations after all my comps, going to have a few nights out and a trip to Red Hot Buffet and Dominoes annnnnnnnndddddd Krispy Kremes! x


----------



## H10dst

Tell you what now your 30 you've changed, a night in!!! Having a coco later???

Ha I will be the same next year!!

Love Geordie shores but it does get a bit boring after a while, go out get wrecked come home have loads of sex do nothing all day then go out again.....actually sounds like a brill life!!!


----------



## Keeks

Another torture Tuesday's assss kicked and now only 6 more left til show time, I can now nearly count them down on one hand, and if I had 6 fingers on one hand, I could!! 

40 mins power walk and tabata session this morning.

Legs

Lying ham curls 3 x 15 holding every 5th then drop set for another 3 x15 holding every 5th rep superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 30 holding every 5th rep

Jump squats 4 x 20

Abductors 3 x 25

Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 20

Evening tabata session properly finished me off, good and proper! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Tell you what now your 30 you've changed, a night in!!! Having a coco later???
> 
> Ha I will be the same next year!!
> 
> Love Geordie shores but it does get a bit boring after a while, go out get wrecked come home have loads of sex do nothing all day then go out again.....actually sounds like a brill life!!!


Lol, Im just a real party animal, cant you tell!?! 

Protein jelly was ace and Geordie shores as funny as ever! How was your protein jelly, did it set and are you hooked?


----------



## fitrut

oh wow only 6 left :laugh: :bounce:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Another torture Tuesday's assss kicked and now only 6 more left til show time, I can now nearly count them down on one hand, and if I had 6 fingers on one hand, I could!!
> 
> 40 mins power walk and tabata session this morning.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 15 holding every 5th then drop set for another 3 x15 holding every 5th rep superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 30 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 20
> 
> Abductors 3 x 25
> 
> Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 20
> 
> Evening tabata session properly finished me off, good and proper! :cursing:


That doesn't sound long at all with only six torture tuesdays left... maybe rather than grow an extra finger just for the count, have six labelled tubs of quark on hand, and demolish one a week until contest day!


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> oh wow only 6 left :laugh: :bounce:


Yep, wheres the last few months gone?? Its coming round really quickly now! 



Dtlv74 said:


> That doesn't sound long at all with only six torture tuesdays left... maybe rather than grow an extra finger just for the count, have six labelled tubs of quark on hand, and demolish one a week until contest day!


Lol, that might be slightly easier than growing another finger, and with less than 7 weeks left, I do think I would struggle so quark count it might have to be! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, Im just a real party animal, cant you tell!?!
> 
> Protein jelly was ace and Geordie shores as funny as ever! How was your protein jelly, did it set and are you hooked?


Absolute raver aren't you!!!

After it eventually set and I scrapped the foam sh1t of the top it was quite nice. Will defo make again, just need to figure out how to stop it foaming, might try more liquid as I am adding more powder than originally intended.

Not watched Geordie yet, I assume it was booze, sex, arguments, sex??


----------



## Keeks

Just play around with it and you'll get the consistency right eventually. Ace though isnt it!??!

Its the second series Ive been watching, but yep, booze, sex and arguments, so so so funny!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Just play around with it and you'll get the consistency right eventually. Ace though isnt it!??!
> 
> Its the second series Ive been watching, but yep, booze, sex and arguments, so so so funny!


Yeah it's hardly expensive so if a few go wrong then it doesn't matter. I am watching the one in Cancun(?) don't know if that's 2nd series or not? Charlotte is my favourite she is really funny both intentional and not and think James seems a decent normal guy too?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah it's hardly expensive so if a few go wrong then it doesn't matter. I am watching the one in Cancun(?) don't know if that's 2nd series or not? Charlotte is my favourite she is really funny both intentional and not and think James seems a decent normal guy too?


Havent seen the Cancun one yet. Yeah I like Charlotte, she's as dopey as hell but funny with it and James does seem like the most decent of the guys.


----------



## MRSTRONG

cheeks how are ya 

you have a good birthday ?


----------



## Keeks

Another day done and survived, preps getting hard now, but only 6 & 1/2 weeks till show time so nearly there! :bounce:

50 mins power walk and tabata session this morning. Shoulders, back, abs & cardio tonight.

Shoulders

Standing single arm lat raises 4 x 20

Seated lat raises 4 x 20

Machine press 3 x 20

Rear delt raises (face down on a bench) 3 x 20

Back

Daffy pull downs 4 x 25 holding every 5th rep

VW Hyperextensions on a ball 4 x 20

Hyperextensions on a ball 4 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> cheeks how are ya
> 
> you have a good birthday ?


Hallo!! Keeks is good thanks and cheeks are sore after yesterdays hammering!

Had a lovely birthday thank you, with protein jelly and quark, it made my day!  Simple things and all that! :laugh:

Hows you?


----------



## Keeks

40 mins power walk & tabata session for fasted cardio.

Tonight was chest, arms, abs & cardio.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline flies with twist at top 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Tri's & Bi's supersets

Dips 3 x 20 with EZ bar curls 3 x 15

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 with Zottmans 3 x 15

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20 with seated db curls (vertical grip) 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a bench 3 x 30

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Mega knackered today, busy busy busy at work, and stress caught up with me so IBS has kicked in, really bad tummy cramps and bloating, looking like Im 6 months pregnant, but with faint abs on top, very weird look indeed!

:bounce:


----------



## CJ

Christ....this is a long journal.

Too much to read through but I wish you all the best for your Leeds prep


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Christ....this is a long journal.
> 
> Too much to read through but I wish you all the best for your Leeds prep


Lol, and probably half of it is about quark!!

Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

1 hour power walk for fasted cardio then legs tonight instead of tomorrow as Im having a girly day out tomorrow 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 with 10kg then dropset 3 x 20 with 5kg

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

Wide stance SLDL's 6 x 15 superset with SLDL's 6 x 15

Tabata session tonight, proper pooped now, and nearly jelly time :thumb: then early night me thinks!


----------



## Keeks

Today is the first day that Ive only done one session of cardio/weights for weeks now, and it feels weird! Did 45 mins power walk and tabata for fasted cardio then had a day out shopping so did do a fair bit of walking.

Good day for weigh in and measurements, feel quite a bit leaner this week, Im really starting to change now and it feels ace! And another 1/2 inch off my bum this week, 1lb off in weight and abs looking better too, Im shrinking, YAY!!!!! So to celebrate, Ive had some chocolate and am going to have a bacon butty :drool: IM SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!

And.........new bling bling show shoes


----------



## H10dst

Hiya babe!! Nice shoes, there erm sparkly? That's about all I can say as a bloke Soz!! Hope you've had a nice weekend? I've just come back from Scarborough, it was roasting yesterday sat on the beach, burnt my feet and shoulders though  plus at the seaside my diet crashed, had giant fish chips and mushy peas, donought's all things bad!!! Better get some cardio done tomorrow. Glad everything is going in the right direction for you now. Xx


----------



## dipdabs

Mmmmmm SHOESSS!!!


----------



## Keeks

1 hour walk for fasted cardio and upper body cicuits, abs & HIIT this afternoon.

Upper body circuits 4 x 15 of the following:

Incline db flies

Press ups

Wide grip lat pull downs

Dips

Heavy lat raises

Zottmans

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 30 with leg raises 4 x 30

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hiya babe!! Nice shoes, there erm sparkly? That's about all I can say as a bloke Soz!! Hope you've had a nice weekend? I've just come back from Scarborough, it was roasting yesterday sat on the beach, burnt my feet and shoulders though  plus at the seaside my diet crashed, had giant fish chips and mushy peas, donought's all things bad!!! Better get some cardio done tomorrow. Glad everything is going in the right direction for you now. Xx


Hia. Lol, yep, nice and sparkly!  Sounds like you've had a good time at Scarborough?! Beach, sun, fish & chips and doughnuts, Im not at all jealous!  Glad you're had a good one. X


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> Today is the first day that Ive only done one session of cardio/weights for weeks now, and it feels weird! Did 45 mins power walk and tabata for fasted cardio then had a day out shopping so did do a fair bit of walking.
> 
> Good day for weigh in and measurements, feel quite a bit leaner this week, Im really starting to change now and it feels ace! And another 1/2 inch off my bum this week, 1lb off in weight and abs looking better too, Im shrinking, YAY!!!!! So to celebrate, Ive had some chocolate and am going to have a bacon butty :drool: IM SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And.........new bling bling show shoes
> View attachment 91368


Yep............... you'd be keepin those on hahahaha!

less than 6 weeks now keeks x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just back from my holidays so please forgive my tardiness in wishing you a belated happy birthday X


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Today is the first day that Ive only done one session of cardio/weights for weeks now, and it feels weird! Did 45 mins power walk and tabata for fasted cardio then had a day out shopping so did do a fair bit of walking.
> 
> Good day for weigh in and measurements, feel quite a bit leaner this week, Im really starting to change now and it feels ace! And another 1/2 inch off my bum this week, 1lb off in weight and abs looking better too, Im shrinking, YAY!!!!! So to celebrate, Ive had some chocolate and am going to have a bacon butty :drool: IM SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And.........new bling bling show shoes
> View attachment 91368


Those shoes look very practical for the gym... :lol:


----------



## Keeks

40 mins power walk then tabata for fasted cardio, then 25 mins HIIT on rower tonight and some ab work.

Slightly bad feet at the moment, and could really feel them this morning doing cardio. Feels like slight blisters but not quite round the ball of one foot and then walked into the settee foot the other night, stubbed half of my toes and can still feel it in a quarter of my foot (just under my toes towards the outer edge) so walking slightly funnily, and just hoping that it eases off quick sharp........Ive got show shoes practise to do!


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Yep............... you'd be keepin those on hahahaha!
> 
> less than 6 weeks now keeks x


Lol, you approve of err.......SHOW shoes then!?!? 

:bounce:I know, and am getting so excited now, and so hungry, and so crabby..........bring it on!! x



BestBefore1989 said:


> Just back from my holidays so please forgive my tardiness in wishing you a belated happy birthday X


Ahh thank you! Where have you been? Hope you've had a nice time! x 



Dtlv74 said:


> Those shoes look very practical for the gym... :lol:


Oh yes, Im very practical! Although they will be making an appearance at the gym for posing practise! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

It was great, I went to Altinkum in Turkey 10 days in 35c / 102f all inclusive. So now I need a weeks rest to get over the holiday :lol: Thanks for asking


----------



## Ems

Keeks said:


> Today is the first day that Ive only done one session of cardio/weights for weeks now, and it feels weird! Did 45 mins power walk and tabata for fasted cardio then had a day out shopping so did do a fair bit of walking.
> 
> Good day for weigh in and measurements, feel quite a bit leaner this week, Im really starting to change now and it feels ace! And another 1/2 inch off my bum this week, 1lb off in weight and abs looking better too, Im shrinking, YAY!!!!! So to celebrate, Ive had some chocolate and am going to have a bacon butty :drool: IM SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And.........new bling bling show shoes
> View attachment 91368


Love the shoes!


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhhhhh, another Tuesday down and now the countdown of Torture Tuesdays is down to one hand, yay!!!!! Nearly there now! :bounce:

50 mins power walk and tabata for fasted cardio. Then legs..........

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 30

Lying ham curls 3 x 30 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 30

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Jump squats 4 x 25

Abductors 3 x 25

Leg press with feet high & wide 4 x 10 dropset 4 x 20

Tabata session later.

All done with only approximately 35 bad words! Im getting better!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> It was great, I went to Altinkum in Turkey 10 days in 35c / 102f all inclusive. So now I need a weeks rest to get over the holiday :lol: Thanks for asking


Sun and all inclusive, sounds ace! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Sun and all inclusive, sounds ace! :thumb:


and I came home 7lbs lighter, but I'd need to loose a lot more than that to have abs like you :laugh:

back to work tomorrow :crying: Oh well there's always next year !


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ahhhhhhh, another Tuesday down and now the countdown of Torture Tuesdays is down to one hand, yay!!!!! Nearly there now! :bounce:
> 
> 50 mins power walk and tabata for fasted cardio. Then legs..........
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 30
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 30 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 30
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 25
> 
> Abductors 3 x 25
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 4 x 10 dropset 4 x 20
> 
> Tabata session later.
> 
> All done with only approximately 35 bad words! Im getting better!


35? That's getting worse sure you used to say it was only one or two? I am actually getting excited for you know. Think it's cause I've followed this journal from pretty much the beginning. What you going to do after comp? You can't stop this journal now?!?! Think of all the things it's achieved, all the quark converts!!!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> and I came home 7lbs lighter, but I'd need to loose a lot more than that to have abs like you :laugh:
> 
> back to work tomorrow :crying: Oh well there's always next year !


Wow, 7lbs lighter and you were all inclusive!?!!? I would've been 17lbs heavier I reckon!

Lol, its all that quark......gives you abs!  Hope you're first day back at works not too bad! 



H10dst said:


> 35? That's getting worse sure you used to say it was only one or two? I am actually getting excited for you know. Think it's cause I've followed this journal from pretty much the beginning. What you going to do after comp? You can't stop this journal now?!?! Think of all the things it's achieved, all the quark converts!!!


Lol, if I said one or two, that probably meant one or two hundred! Thanks, Im well excited too, and its growing more and more each day! And wont be stoppping my journal, might just re-name it to something quark based and carry on with it! Hope you carry on visiting too!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Wow, 7lbs lighter and you were all inclusive!?!!? I would've been 17lbs heavier I reckon!
> 
> Lol, its all that quark......gives you abs!  Hope you're first day back at works not too bad!
> 
> Lol, if I said one or two, that probably meant one or two hundred! Thanks, Im well excited too, and its growing more and more each day! And wont be stoppping my journal, might just re-name it to something quark based and carry on with it! Hope you carry on visiting too!


Course I'll carry on you muppet!! It's part of my evening routine now.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Course I'll carry on you muppet!! It's part of my evening routine now.


Good good!  But Im not a muppet! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good good!  But Im not a muppet! x


Knew you'd pick up on that  x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Knew you'd pick up on that  x


Muppet! x


----------



## fitrut

not much to go Keeks, have bikini yet?  seen shoes, amazing :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Muppet! x


How rude!!!


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> not much to go Keeks, have bikini yet?  seen shoes, amazing :thumb:


Thank you, I love my new shoes!  I go for my bikini fitting next Saturday, and am very very excited about it! Going to get two made and keep changing my mind about the colours, but will decide when I see the fabrics.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thank you, I love my new shoes!  I go for my bikini fitting next Saturday, and am very very excited about it! Going to get two made and keep changing my mind about the colours, but will decide when I see the fabrics.


If you need any help picking the right colour  I may be a muppet but I am good at looking at women in bikinis!!!! Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> If you need any help picking the right colour  I may be a muppet but I am good at looking at women in bikinis!!!! Xx


Think thats a skill most men do actually have! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Think thats a skill most men do actually have! x


Maybe. But are they muppets as well


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Thank you, I love my new shoes!  I go for my bikini fitting next Saturday, and am very very excited about it! Going to get two made and keep changing my mind about the colours, but will decide when I see the fabrics.


hehe I bet you are, im waiting for mine too. best part nor far now


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> hehe I bet you are, im waiting for mine too. best part nor far now


Yep, not far now and its the best part, choosing jewellry and make up etc. And looking forward to getting all done up instead of being in sweaty gym clothes all the time! Exciting! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

1 hour power walk for fasted cardio.

Shoulders, back, abs & HIIT tonight.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 4 x 15 dropset with lat raises 4 x 20

Arnold press 3 x 15 superset with db press (arms not fully extended) 3 x 20

Seated single arm lat raises 3 x 20 each arm

Rear delt raises 4 x 25

Back

VW Hyperextensions on a ball 4 x 20

Daffy pull downs 4 x 30 holding every 5th rep superset with 4 x 30 hyperextensions on a ball

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Hot hot hot today, bugggger off muggyness please! :cursing: Is it wrong to have longings for winter!?!? Feels like it but cant wait to wrap up all snuggly and just be cold for a change! And we havent had much of a summer anyway so its not that bad a thought really.


----------



## eezy1

H10dst said:


> If you need any help picking the right colour  I may be a muppet but I am good at looking at women in bikinis!!!! Xx


lets make it a panel of judges, me included :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

eezy1 said:


> lets make it a panel of judges, me included :laugh:


Fine with me 

Ok with you keeks?


----------



## eezy1

i think ive mentioned how muggy it is to someone every sesh for the last 2 weeks! been a nightmare in a gym with no AC and a handful of poorly positioned fans

you pray for summer come winter and vice versa every year


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> lets make it a panel of judges, me included :laugh:


Lol, great, Ive got my very own panel of judges! :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Fine with me
> 
> Ok with you keeks?


Lol, yep fine with me muppet! :thumb:



eezy1 said:


> i think ive mentioned how muggy it is to someone every sesh for the last 2 weeks! been a nightmare in a gym with no AC and a handful of poorly positioned fans
> 
> you pray for summer come winter and vice versa every year


 mg: You have fans!?!?! We dont even have fans, poorly positioned or not! Yep, when its snowing and have to walk to the gym, then its roll on summer!


----------



## H10dst

Muppet!?!? You cheeky keeky!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Muppet!?!? You cheeky keeky!!


Yep, thats what Im aiming for! Endured many a torture Tuesday for it too!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, thats what Im aiming for! Endured many a torture Tuesday for it too!


Ok not the best choice of put down from

me!!! Not many torture Tuesday's left anyway!! Is it 5?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ok not the best choice of put down from
> 
> me!!! Not many torture Tuesday's left anyway!! Is it 5?


Lol, you'll have to go back to muppet!

Yep, 5, thats five, yes 5 torture Tuesdays left, along with 5 strenuous Saturdays, eeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!! Nearly show time!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

5 weeks!!! Stupid question but.... Do you train right up to the comp or have little rest before??

You Muppet xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 5 weeks!!! Stupid question but.... Do you train right up to the comp or have little rest before??
> 
> You Muppet xx


Dont know what the last week will involve yet, I'll leave that upto PT to advise nearer the time. With doing bikini class, just not sure of what she'll want me doing in the last week. Muppet. x


----------



## H10dst

Imagine if she / he just said, right it's the last week eat what you want cause it will take more than a week to notice any damage so full you boots (or heels!) and go nuts!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Imagine if she / he just said, right it's the last week eat what you want cause it will take more than a week to notice any damage so full you boots (or heels!) and go nuts!!!


If only........but I know that that wont happen! But 7 & 1/2 weeks then I bloomin well can! Cant wait! x


----------



## Jay.32

Glad all is still going well for you keeks

x


----------



## Keeks

1 hour power walk for fasted cardio, then chest, arms, abs & HIIT tonight.

Chest

Incline DB press 3 x 20

Incline flies 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 15

Tri's

Bar pull downs reverse grip 3 x 15 superset with normal grip 3 x 15

Dips 3 x 20

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Bi's

Cable bar curls 3 x 20

Seated db curls 3 x 20

X body hammers 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 30 with leg raises 4 x 30

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:thumb: Nearly weekend, yay!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Glad all is still going well for you keeks
> 
> x


Thank you!  Things seem more settled now, touch wood! So just keeping fingers crossed now for next 5 weeks!  Hope you're ok too!


----------



## CJ

Gotta love power walking for fasted cv :banghead:


----------



## H10dst

Good evening muppet x


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Gotta love power walking for fasted cv :banghead:


I love it, really miss it off season. Ipod goes on and I get my stomp on! :thumb: Love seeing the world wake up, and just having time out, thoughts to myself, no one to bother me, and getting shot of that fat! 



H10dst said:


> Good evening muppet x


Hallo hallo hallo muppet! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Hallo hallo hallo muppet! x


How's things?


----------



## CJ

I used to enjoy it...and some days I still do, but it's slowly becoming a chore


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> How's things?


Good thanks, nearly weekend so even better! Hows about you? x



CJ said:


> I used to enjoy it...and some days I still do, but it's slowly becoming a chore


Lol, still not a chore for me yet, its the other cardio sessions that are getting hard work and chore-like, but not my morning power walk, up and out the door in 5 minutes flat then I starrt to wake up properly!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good thanks, nearly weekend so even better! Hows about you? x


Yeah looking forward to weekend too!! Bit of rest and training back tomorrow then legs on Sunday.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah looking forward to weekend too!! Bit of rest and training back tomorrow then legs on Sunday.


Beast them legs good and proper!! ive got legs Saturday, but I get them done first thing then I can enjoy the rest of my day! Have a good one! x


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Good thanks, nearly weekend so even better! Hows about you? x
> 
> Lol, still not a chore for me yet, its the other cardio sessions that are getting hard work and chore-like, but not my morning power walk, up and out the door in 5 minutes flat then I starrt to wake up properly!


I'm just about to go out now and it's p1ssing down with rain.....CHORE


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I'm just about to go out now and it's p1ssing down with rain.....CHORE


Lol, I got perfect conditions, no rain and not too hot, perfick start to a Friday!!!!!  Non chore like cardio!! Tonights will be though, HIIT on rower :thumbdown:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lol, I got perfect conditions, no rain and not too hot, perfick start to a Friday!!!!!  Non chore like cardio!! Tonights will be though, HIIT on rower :thumbdown:


Fook that...me and rowers don't get on


----------



## RACK

Last time CJ got on a rower it sank hahaha


----------



## CJ

RACK said:


> Last time CJ got on a rower it sank hahaha


I'm a lot lighter now........hold on, I'm not...I'm gaining ffs lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Fook that...me and rowers don't get on


I hate my rower sessions, nearly as much as leg sessions but need to mix cardio up so the rower it is! :cursing:



RACK said:


> Last time CJ got on a rower it sank hahaha


?????



CJ said:


> I'm a lot lighter now........hold on, I'm not...I'm gaining ffs lol


Right, whats gone on with you and the rower??? I just thought you didnt like them but now Im thinking theres something else to it??!?! Come on......spill!


----------



## Keeks

40 mins power walk (and it wasnt raining  ) and tabata session for fasted cardio, then 25 mins HIIT on rower tonight and ab work. Foots still hurting too and its peeeing me right off! Anyway, weekends here so all's good!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> 40 mins power walk (and it wasnt raining  ) and tabata session for fasted cardio, then 25 mins HIIT on rower tonight and ab work. Foots still hurting too and its peeeing me right off! Anyway, weekends here so all's good!!!!! :thumb:


It all stems from a near heart attack experience when racing a mate up the fire station.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> It all stems from a near heart attack experience when racing a mate up the fire station.


WTF????? That doesnt sound good! You nearly had a heart attack? Or your mate? Either way, how fast and for how long to cause a near heart attack? Just so I dont have a heart attack!


----------



## CJ

It was a sprint race we had going on...

It was actually horrendous cramp but I was on the floor in bloody agony.

It's just a sh1t piece of equipment  ...I'll keep to getting p1ss wet through on the pavements


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck, I can see your disliking of rowers then. Fingers crossed for no rain tomorrow.  I reckon I cursed things this morning and think I'll be in for a soaking tomorrow.


----------



## MRSTRONG

asssssssssss cheeeeeeeeeks 

evening cheeks hows things ?


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> asssssssssss cheeeeeeeeeks
> 
> evening cheeks hows things ?


Good evening! All's good thanks, after all it is weekend!  And the cheeks are being rested before tomorrows beasting!

Hows you?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> Good evening! All's good thanks, after all it is weekend!  And the cheeks are being rested before tomorrows beasting!
> 
> Hows you?


good to hear .

yeah im great thanks caught sun today but feeling good 

our lass is making her bikini ill ask her to pop pics up on fb


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> good to hear .
> 
> yeah im great thanks caught sun today but feeling good
> 
> our lass is making her bikini ill ask her to pop pics up on fb


Good good, but you caught the sun!?! Not fair, we got rain most of the day and muggyness, horrible! :thumbdown:

Wow, she's making her own? I get super excited about all things bikini! Defo want to see pics please. Go for my fitting next weekend and cant wait!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, I can see your disliking of rowers then. Fingers crossed for no rain tomorrow.  I reckon I cursed things this morning and think I'll be in for a soaking tomorrow.


Hope so....you can feel my pain


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Hope so....you can feel my pain


 mg: Cheers! No rain, no pain and all that, or something like that anyway!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> mg: Cheers! No rain, no pain and all that, or something like that anyway!


I jest girl...I hope the sun is shinning majestically as you step out the door 

Doubt it though..


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I jest girl...I hope the sun is shinning majestically as you step out the door
> 
> Doubt it though..


Lol, I know you're secretly wishing for rain for me, and after checking the weather today, think there'll be rain for the next few days, and fasted power stomping with an umbrellas just not gonna happen.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lol, I know you're secretly wishing for rain for me, and after checking the weather today, think there'll be rain for the next few days, and fasted power stomping with an umbrellas just not gonna happen.


I quite enjoy getting soaking...makes me feel all hardcore and sh1t lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I quite enjoy getting soaking...makes me feel all hardcore and sh1t lol


PMSL!!!!!! Im hardcore and sh1t by standing on the occasional slug! Now thats real hardcore!


----------



## Rotsocks

Just caught up and all looking good in here Keek.

Still lots of hard work going on and sounds like the results are coming through.

Final big push now


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> PMSL!!!!!! Im hardcore and sh1t by standing on the occasional slug! Now thats real hardcore!


It's like walking twister isn't it !!!!!!! Dodging the bloody things


----------



## Keeks

Rotsocks said:


> Just caught up and all looking good in here Keek.
> 
> Still lots of hard work going on and sounds like the results are coming through.
> 
> Final big push now


Hia! Yep, still working hard, and with 5 weeks left it really is last push now, show times well and truly in sight!

Hope alls good with you.



CJ said:


> It's like walking twister isn't it !!!!!!! Dodging the bloody things


Too true, I was thinking a few weeks back that there were a heck lot this year and couldnt remember there being that many last year but apparently, this year theres been a massive increase in the slimy little buggggers! All adds to the fasted fun I guess! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Jesus !!! 5 weeks...I do get a wee bit nervous every now and again now


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Jesus !!! 5 weeks...I do get a wee bit nervous every now and again now


A wee bit nervous.............Im fooooking bricking it and Ive got another 5 weeks to get through! Thing is, I want it to fly by, but then I feel I need more time, typical woman, I want everything!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> A wee bit nervous.............Im fooooking bricking it and Ive got another 5 weeks to get through! Thing is, I want it to fly by, but then I feel I need more time, typical woman, I want everything!


Haha what a muppet!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Haha what a muppet!!!!


Takes one to know one!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Takes one to know one!


Oooo how old are you?!?! Oh yeah 30!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Oooo how old are you?!?! Oh yeah 30!!!!


 mg: Well this 30 year olds off to bed, I mean, it is 10pm on a Friday night! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: Well this 30 year olds off to bed, I mean, it is 10pm on a Friday night! x


I'm already there, not your bed obviously, that would be weird.

Good night you muppet xx


----------



## Keeks

Happy days! 1 hour fasted power walk (Slug dodging) with no rain which was good after last nights what sounded like very heavy rain! :thumb:

Weigh in and measurements done, scales are the same as last week, but 1/2 inch off waist & hips, and 1/4 inch off bum so all's good. Im happy with that as clothes are still getting baggier and baggier and although no movement in scales this week, measurements are still dropping and the mirror is happy!

Legs shortly, then tabata sesh this afternoon, then feet up, relax with X Factor and a little cheaty treat........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Happy days! 1 hour fasted power walk (Slug dodging) with no rain which was good after last nights what sounded like very heavy rain! :thumb:
> 
> Weigh in and measurements done, scales are the same as last week, but 1/2 inch off waist & hips, and 1/4 inch off bum so all's good. Im happy with that as clothes are still getting baggier and baggier and although no movement in scales this week, measurements are still dropping and the mirror is happy!
> 
> Legs shortly, then tabata sesh this afternoon, then feet up, relax with X Factor and a little cheaty treat........mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!


Treat ?


----------



## Keeks

Yep, thinking maybe a little bit of pasta and chicken, I miss pasta.......and chocolate. Cant wait! Will have to serioulsy consider my chocolate options though as want to make the most of it!


----------



## aad123

Hi there, hows the prep going, I see from above the measurements are going down which is all good. Only 5 weeks to go you must be like a kid at Christmas, you better be good or the cracking glutes fairy won't be paying you a visit.

I haven't caught up for a while as the wife is studying and so hoggs the laptop most evenings. I will have a catch up today and update myself on all of your crazy antics.

Have you used any fat burners during your prep as Im finding my fat loss is slowing a little and was considering trying one to see if they work. There are so many and most of the adverts are full of hype so I thought I would ask the people who have used them for their advise.

Oh and have a nice leg session :tongue:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> PMSL!!!!!! Im hardcore and sh1t by standing on the occasional slug! Now thats real hardcore!


I had a racing snail.

I thought he'd go faster if I took the heavy shell off its back,

It only made him more sluggish


----------



## Keeks

Urgh! Saturdays sessions done, time now to chillllllllllllllll!!!!

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 dropset then 3 x 20 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20 superset with leg press, feet high & wide 4 x 20

Tabata session this afternoon.

Also, not the best pic but 23 inch waist.......booom! And my back, which I do like but will have to cover it up with my hair for the show as could get marked down for having quite a muscular back, but I am quite fond of my back!


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Hi there, hows the prep going, I see from above the measurements are going down which is all good. Only 5 weeks to go you must be like a kid at Christmas, you better be good or the cracking glutes fairy won't be paying you a visit.
> 
> I haven't caught up for a while as the wife is studying and so hoggs the laptop most evenings. I will have a catch up today and update myself on all of your crazy antics.
> 
> Have you used any fat burners during your prep as Im finding my fat loss is slowing a little and was considering trying one to see if they work. There are so many and most of the adverts are full of hype so I thought I would ask the people who have used them for their advise.
> 
> Oh and have a nice leg session :tongue:


Hia! Carzy antics, moi!!! None of them in here Im afraid!  Things seem to be ok at the moment, touch wood, and yep, measurements still coming down but think diet will be changing soon as need to step it up now with only 5 weeks left! And yes, will be feeling like a kid at Xmas as Disneyland hyper on loads of sugar! 

Fat burners, I've used Deaxprine and found them pretty good. Also used some called Malice and really dont rate them, felt so queasy off them, yuk! Clen works a treat too.

Leg session was as tough as ever, sweated buckets and potty mouth surfaced! 

Hows you anyway? Hope you're well.



BestBefore1989 said:


> I had a racing snail.
> 
> I thought he'd go faster if I took the heavy shell off its back,
> 
> It only made him more sluggish


PMSL!!!! Thats my type of humour! Near enough an ab session with proper belly laughs at that one! Simple things and all that.........


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Urgh! Saturdays sessions done, time now to chillllllllllllllll!!!!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 45
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 dropset then 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 25
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20 superset with leg press, feet high & wide 4 x 20
> 
> Tabata session this afternoon.
> 
> Also, not the best pic but 23 inch waist.......booom! And my back, which I do like but will have to cover it up with my hair for the show as could get marked down for having quite a muscular back, but I am quite fond of my back!
> View attachment 91998
> View attachment 91999


Nice!! abs really showing now but WTF!! Are those legging things??!

Your back is good too nice shape  would have been funny if you took that 2nd shot and there was a reflection of your front  

Why would you loose points for muscular back?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice!! abs really showing now but WTF!! Are those legging things??!
> 
> Your back is good too nice shape  would have been funny if you took that 2nd shot and there was a reflection of your front
> 
> Why would you loose points for muscular back?


Cheers, but dont you dare diss my funky gym leggings!!!!  They're ace, and much better training legs in leggings, you should try it! 

Cant be too muscular for bikini class, and think my backs just a bit too muscular, but I like it like that, wanna show it off but been advised to let my hair cover it on stage. :thumbdown:

And Im blond but not that blond, would've noticed a reflection, well probably would anyway!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cheers, but dont you dare diss my funky gym leggings!!!!  They're ace, and much better training legs in leggings, you should try it!
> 
> Cant be too muscular for bikini class, and think my backs just a bit too muscular, but I like it like that, wanna show it off but been advised to let my hair cover it on stage. :thumbdown:
> 
> And Im blond but not that blond, would've noticed a reflection, well probably would anyway!


Never going to get me in a pair of leggings!!

So your going to get a massive blonde wig to cover your muscles?!?

I have tried looking from every possible angle and unfortunately there is no reflection anywhere, good job you closed the blinds too


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Never going to get me in a pair of leggings!!
> 
> So your going to get a massive blonde wig to cover your muscles?!?
> 
> I have tried looking from every possible angle and unfortunately there is no reflection anywhere, good job you closed the blinds too


Muppet!! Definately no reflection or folk peeping through the blinds!!

Yep, getting hair extensions the week before the show, not to add length as its quite long anyway but to add volume, the bigger the hair, the smaller the waist! But dont wanna cover my back, but needs must!

And leg training in leggings is loads better, it really is. Ive just ordered some black skeleton ones for the gym, hehehe! Now they are funky! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

May i suggest this wig to really give the thin waist appearance



Your hair is not long in those pictures at all? You do know that don't you?

Still never getting me in a pair of leggings you perv!!! I wear shorts on leg days.


----------



## Keeks

Super muppet!! Nice wig, my waist would be none existent if I wore that bad boy wig! 

Ive got my hair up in both pics, my hairs not far off waist length now, very long but cant be asssed with it at the moment and too too too hot so it just gets tied up all the time. Fair enough on the shorts, but leggings are comfy and funky too!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Super muppet!! Nice wig, my waist would be none existent if I wore that bad boy wig!
> 
> Ive got my hair up in both pics, my hairs not far off waist length now, very long but cant be asssed with it at the moment and too too too hot so it just gets tied up all the time. Fair enough on the shorts, but leggings are comfy and funky too!


Well I never!!! I thought you had short hair!! Guess I was to busy trying to look for a reflection 

You don't need a wig that big really, your waist is pretty tiny anyway. Would look good on stage with a massive Afro wig on though?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well I never!!! I thought you had short hair!! Guess I was to busy trying to look for a reflection
> 
> You don't need a wig that big really, your waist is pretty tiny anyway. Would look good on stage with a massive Afro wig on though?


Nope, long hair and growing, and big big hair in 4 weeks! Exciting!

I do like when my waist shrinks, think it was 22.5 inch last year, only 1/2 inch to go! I'll stick to non afro look but thanks anyway!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Nope, long hair and growing, and big big hair in 4 weeks! Exciting!
> 
> I do like when my waist shrinks, think it was 22.5 inch last year, only 1/2 inch to go! I'll stick to non afro look but thanks anyway!


You should be able to do 1/2 inch in 4 weeks? What you got planned for rest of weekend? I am off to pizza hut in s bit then going to watch new batman film, training legs tomorrow (no leggings!) then might go swimming tomorrow night xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You should be able to do 1/2 inch in 4 weeks? What you got planned for rest of weekend? I am off to pizza hut in s bit then going to watch new batman film, training legs tomorrow (no leggings!) then might go swimming tomorrow night xx


X factor and chocolate tonight, then training, food shopping & prep etc tomorrow. Enjoy your pizza!!!!!! And rest of weekend! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> X factor and chocolate tonight, then training, food shopping & prep etc tomorrow. Enjoy your pizza!!!!!! And rest of weekend! x


You too super muppet!! X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Fat burners, I've used Deaxprine and found them pretty good. Also used some called Malice and really dont rate them, felt so queasy off them, yuk! Clen works a treat too.


I tried Malice and HATED it, it made me feel soooooo bad.

Id love to have abs like yours but I wont touch that stuff ever again

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160883-fat-flabby-49-fit-fabulous-50-pics-24.html from post 349


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I tried Malice and HATED it, it made me feel soooooo bad.
> 
> Id love to have abs like yours but I wont touch that stuff ever again
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160883-fat-flabby-49-fit-fabulous-50-pics-24.html from post 349


I take 2 pre workout and love them,thanks mate!


----------



## biglbs

Sorry My lovely ringtone winner xx for hi-jack x

You sound more upbeat now Keeks,lots of Kwark imo


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I take 2 pre workout and love them,thanks mate!


Glad you can make some use of them mate


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I tried Malice and HATED it, it made me feel soooooo bad.
> 
> Id love to have abs like yours but I wont touch that stuff ever again
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160883-fat-flabby-49-fit-fabulous-50-pics-24.html from post 349


Eeeek, just read through your experience and doesnt sound good. I didnt really feel jittery, I felt so queasy for about 2 hours after having them, and just a bit not with it slightly. Felt like a bit of a hangover really, weird but really didnt like it. Had them for a few weeks on/off last year and then tried them again a few months ago, both the same experience, both rubbish!



biglbs said:


> Sorry My lovely ringtone winner xx for hi-jack x
> 
> You sound more upbeat now Keeks,lots of Kwark imo


Lol, hi-jack anytime! You provided me with the best ringtone EVER so hi-jacks fine! And not really a hi-jack, like to hear others experiences.

Yep, picked up again now, dusted myself off and raring to go for the last stretch now, and the odd tub of quark does help!


----------



## biglbs

There she is,,,,,,,,,all shiny and keen,the Keeks we know and love,good on ya girl,crack on.......lookin very good now i recon?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> There she is,,,,,,,,,all shiny and keen,the Keeks we know and love,good on ya girl,crack on.......lookin very good now i recon?


  Im back!!!! Stress and other general life cr4p is on hold as of now for the next 7 weeks until all shows are done! (Touch wood anyway!) Im happy with top half, not with bottom half though, very very stubborn fat thats holding on for dear life. Diet will be changing though and we'll see what that does. 

Hope you're ok!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Im back!!!! Stress and other general life cr4p is on hold as of now for the next 7 weeks until all shows are done! (Touch wood anyway!) Im happy with top half, not with bottom half though, very very stubborn fat thats holding on for dear life. Diet will be changing though and we'll see what that does.
> 
> Hope you're ok!


Always the way with most women a?

Remember water likes to run downhill too,so not as bad as 'you'think imo xxx

My training is going real good,i have doubled weights in most stuff since return in Nov (with many set backs)


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Urgh! Saturdays sessions done, time now to chillllllllllllllll!!!!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 45
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 dropset then 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 25
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20 superset with leg press, feet high & wide 4 x 20
> 
> Tabata session this afternoon.
> 
> Also, not the best pic but 23 inch waist.......booom! And my back, which I do like but will have to cover it up with my hair for the show as could get marked down for having quite a muscular back, but I am quite fond of my back!
> View attachment 91998
> View attachment 91999


nice one Keeks, great shape :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

I missed that,superb work xx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Always the way with most women a?
> 
> Remember water likes to run downhill too,so not as bad as 'you'think imo xxx
> 
> My training is going real good,i have doubled weights in most stuff since return in Nov (with many set backs)


Lol, I guess you're right on that one. I do tend to hold water like a camel, but dandelion tablets & vit c will help deal with this come show time.

Thats great with your training, hope theres no more setbacks, I tell ya, life can be a right bugggger at times cant it!?!? But we gotta carry on and we always come out stronger! :thumb: x



fitrut said:


> nice one Keeks, great shape :thumb:


Thank you! x


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I missed that,superb work xx


Thank you! x


----------



## Keeks

40 mins power walk and tabata for fasted cardio then upper body circuits, abs & more cardio.

Upper body circuits 3 x 20

Incline DB flies

Press ups

Seated row

Dips

Lat raises

X Body hammers

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Go girl,,,,blimee


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Lol, I guess you're right on that one. I do tend to hold water like a camel, but dandelion tablets & vit c will help deal with this come show time.
> 
> Thats great with your training, hope theres no more setbacks, I tell ya, life can be a right bugggger at times cant it!?!? But we gotta carry on and we always come out stronger! :thumb: x
> 
> Thank you! x


That will do it,along with regular high water intake a?

Setbacks are only lookbacks,given attitude!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Urgh! Saturdays sessions done, time now to chillllllllllllllll!!!!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 45
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 dropset then 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 25
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20 superset with leg press, feet high & wide 4 x 20
> 
> Tabata session this afternoon.
> 
> Also, not the best pic but 23 inch waist.......booom! And my back, which I do like but will have to cover it up with my hair for the show as could get marked down for having quite a muscular back, but I am quite fond of my back!
> View attachment 91998
> View attachment 91999


Could they really mark you down for having too muscular a back? Nothing un-feminine there at all if you ask me, looking really good.  Crazy tight waist too... how tall are you Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> That will do it,along with regular high water intake a?
> 
> Setbacks are only lookbacks,given attitude!


Yep, drink like a fish, and pee like a horse! Drink 6-7 litres per day so good water intake, plus extra cardio going to the loo all day! 

I like that one, plenty of attitude!! :thumb:



Dtlv74 said:


> Could they really mark you down for having too muscular a back? Nothing un-feminine there at all if you ask me, looking really good.  Crazy tight waist too... how tall are you Keeks?


I believe so, with bikini you cant be too muscular and have been told that I could lose marks cos of my back, shame really. Thank you!  Gotta admit I do like my tiny waist, although does make my bottom half look bigger to me I think. Im 5ft 2.

Hope ya ok!


----------



## CJ

They are some groovy tracky bottoms 

What tan are you going for keeks ?


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Yep, drink like a fish, and pee like a horse! Drink 6-7 litres per day so good water intake, plus extra cardio going to the loo all day!
> 
> I like that one, plenty of attitude!! :thumb:
> 
> I believe so, with bikini you cant be too muscular and have been told that I could lose marks cos of my back, shame really. Thank you!  Gotta admit I do like my tiny waist, although does make my bottom half look bigger to me I think. Im 5ft 2.
> 
> Hope ya ok!


Heya, yeah am ok thanks... all going pretty good right now and even starting to train again with some consistency... only been a few weeks but seeing some nice changes already 

5'2" explains why you can have such a small waist and remain in good proportion... a good height to be, same as my lovely sister.  I guess balancing shape vs muscularity is the trick for the bikini athlete then if there's only so far you can take how muscular you come in on the actual day... is an unusual problem on this forum, someone having to be wary of having a too muscular back... many people would kill for that worry I think! :lol:

So how you feeling now? Getting closer to comp day again!


----------



## RACK

Looking awesome there keeks


----------



## CharlieC25

Looking great babe, crazy tiny waist  How ya feeling?xx


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> They are some groovy tracky bottoms
> 
> What tan are you going for keeks ?


Dont diss the funky gym pants!!! And they made the leg press more interesting, when my legs were coming towards me they really sent my eyes funny, was........unusual!

Im going for LA Pro Tan, just going to order it tonight so if its here for weekend, going to do a trial run.



Dtlv74 said:


> Heya, yeah am ok thanks... all going pretty good right now and even starting to train again with some consistency... only been a few weeks but seeing some nice changes already
> 
> 5'2" explains why you can have such a small waist and remain in good proportion... a good height to be, same as my lovely sister.  I guess balancing shape vs muscularity is the trick for the bikini athlete then if there's only so far you can take how muscular you come in on the actual day... is an unusual problem on this forum, someone having to be wary of having a too muscular back... many people would kill for that worry I think! :lol:
> 
> So how you feeling now? Getting closer to comp day again!


Thats good, consistency is the key, great you're seeing the difference now though! 

I dont mind being small, and its a bonus having my tiny waist. I do like my overall shape, just wish my bottom half wasnt quite so chunky, but thats life! Lol, yeah its a problem I never seem to read about, but think with the bikini class, Ive just got to be careful with being too muscular so changed my training to take this into consideration. Looking at the US bikini girls, now they are quite muscular, perfect IMO but not sure thats the look thats wanted over here.

Overall, Im feeling ok-ish. Happy with my top half, un-happy with my bottom half. Getting very excited and very nervous now as its starting to feel so close now. Go for my bikini fitting this weekend and cant wait for that! Then it will hit me that its only a month away then! 



RACK said:


> Looking awesome there keeks


Thanks Rack, right back at ya, great avi!



CharlieC25 said:


> Looking great babe, crazy tiny waist  How ya feeling?xx


Thank you! Ive missed my tiny waist, glad its back!  Im ok-ish I think!! Going for my bikini this weekend and am sooooo excited for this, been looking forward to it for weeks! Happy-ish with things at 5 weeks out, could be better though so need to step it up a bit I think.

Hope you're ok and feeling better hun!


----------



## Keeks

30 mins power walk and 15 mins HIIT on rower for fasted cardio this morning and 25 mins HIIT on rower tonight and some ab work. Walking was a bit more difficult this morning cos of my foot, and another huge blister formed whilst walking/hobbling. :cursing: Had acupuncture this evening though so things should settle now, fingers crossed!


----------



## CJ

I've gone for la pro tan as well.

Mines turned up so I'll be lathering myself in it this weekend...need to see what it's like on the ink


----------



## Keeks

Two coats should cover ink well I reckon. At least I wont be the only funny coloured person this bank holiday weekend then!


----------



## CharlieC25

Yay bikini  do we get a description or is it all secret squirrel? I've got to send my measurements off for my bikini on Friday although I'm not quite as lean as I'd hoped to be! Feeling much better thanks hun diet and training is good cardio is hell so right on track  xx


----------



## H10dst

Hi babe hope your ok? Not heard anything from you for a few days? X


----------



## Keeks

Im back.........briefly!!  Im having computer problems, whatever happened to good old pen & paper eh!?!?! That shiz cant break! 

So, quick catch up for the week, preps ok, foots still a bit not right so fasted cardio has moved indoors, air walker whilst catching up with corrie then HIIT on rower, seems to have done my body some good though the change of cardio as still leaning up and more veins coming out now, smaller ones round lower tum and groin are coming out so happy with things this week. Also been so hungry and exhausted by night so been going to sleep earlier too.

Went for bikini fitting yesterday (EXCITING) and reality is hitting like I knew it would when I went for my fitting, show times coming fast. 1 month today and it'll be here.......eeeeekkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still so much to do and so much leaner to get, panicking even after a decent week, just need thighs & assssss to be quite a bit leaner now.

Anyway, will post when I can but here's to the last month of prep! :beer:


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Yay bikini  do we get a description or is it all secret squirrel? I've got to send my measurements off for my bikini on Friday although I'm not quite as lean as I'd hoped to be! Feeling much better thanks hun diet and training is good cardio is hell so right on track  xx


Think Im going to stay a bit quite about my bikinis, then it'll be a surprise come show day. How about yours? I love the bikini part of it all, so exciting! Glad you're feeling better anyway hun! x :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Hi babe hope your ok? Not heard anything from you for a few days? X


Yep, all ok, apart from a poorly computer! Hope you're ok! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

The Goal is in sight, so close now you can almost taste it

Exciting :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

I've borrowed my dads laptop so am back in the land of t'internet, yay!!!

So had a fun night last night, trial run of tan. Now it didnt really go to plan and not sure if it the way my other half was applying it or what but it just seem to go on right, was slightly streaky and after quite a bit of complaining from the other half, think I might be going back to Jan Tana which I used for my last show. He preferred applying that one, went on easier and better and he said that it did look better on so probably will opt for that tan. And it came out slightly lighter which is maybe slightly better for bikini as its more of a healthy glow tan as opposed to the really dark tan for the other classes. So this weekend will be Jan Tana trial run. 

Three lots of cardio today, fasted done which was half hour air walker then 15 mins HIIT on rower, then a session on XTrainer, then another session on rower tonight. Will shift this fat, I will!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieC25

Secret boo  but yes will make it more exciting come show day, my bikini is in theme with my routine but that's all Im saying  good luck for the finals weeks Hun, bikini is such a competitive class this year it's great to see so many women getting up there x


----------



## Keeks

Another torture Tuesday done, not many left now, thank god!!

25 mins air walker then 20 mins HIIT on rower for fasted cardio this morning.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Single lying leg curls 3 x 25 each leg holding every 5th rep superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 30 holding every 5th rep

Abductors 3 x 25

Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 30

15 mins HIIT on rower tonight.

:cursing:

And......my laptops fixed itself, Im super happy about it but WTF!?!?! Technology baffles me at times!


----------



## CJ

All getting a bit real now isn't it 

If it makes you feel any better I'm on double 45 minutes cardio on the [email protected] stepper


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Secret boo  but yes will make it more exciting come show day, my bikini is in theme with my routine but that's all Im saying  good luck for the finals weeks Hun, bikini is such a competitive class this year it's great to see so many women getting up there x


Lol, sorreeee!!! Cant wait to see yours too, Im intrugued! Thanks, same to you hun. 

Yeah the bikini class has become really popular, but now Im seeing the results of the shows, Im doubting that its really for me, and not sure if im swaying towards another class. Basically, Ive got good ole chunky thighs, and they just arent slimming but its partly down to having quite big quads, so Im not going to get the super sleek thighs that the bikini girls have. This has got my really panicking, and just know that whatever I do over the next few weeks, they arent going to shrink that much. Also, when I got tanned up at weekend, seeing my arms and shoulders, and pics of my back, I think that I like the slightly more muscular look and maybe want to go down that route?! Im not fully decided but think I am swaying now, so will re-assess after the shows and see where to go with things. x


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> All getting a bit real now isn't it
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I'm on double 45 minutes cardio on the [email protected] stepper


Too real, Im freaking out slightly!!! 

Lol, suppose that does help a but, enjoy!!! 

Did you trial that tan? If so, what did you think to it? Mine was streaky as hell, just couldnt get it on right, or at least my other half couldnt, not sure if it was the way he was applying it though.


----------



## MRSTRONG

evening cheeks hows you ?

just had a catch up in here and your looking superb but your right you suit more muscle , you look great as you are and im not saying get massive but i am saying you`ll look fantastic with a bit more muscle .


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Too real, Im freaking out slightly!!!
> 
> Lol, suppose that does help a but, enjoy!!!
> 
> Did you trial that tan? If so, what did you think to it? Mine was streaky as hell, just couldnt get it on right, or at least my other half couldnt, not sure if it was the way he was applying it though.


I didn't but a very good friend used it at the Kent show and it was superb.

She had first coat sprayed on, which is what I'm doing, and then a further 2 coats by hand. She had the best tan on stage so I think it definitely pays to get that feat one sprayed on.....

I'm booked in for a spray job on the Friday


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I didn't but a very good friend used it at the Kent show and it was superb.
> 
> She had first coat sprayed on, which is what I'm doing, and then a further 2 coats by hand. She had the best tan on stage so I think it definitely pays to get that feat one sprayed on.....
> 
> I'm booked in for a spray job on the Friday


Ahh, now thats interesting. I know when I sampled it, it was really good so I'll pin the blame on my fella! Now its faded though it looks really nice, really natural looking tan. 

What was the Kent show like?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Ahh, now thats interesting. I know when I sampled it, it was really good so I'll pin the blame on my fella! Now its faded though it looks really nice, really natural looking tan.
> 
> What was the Kent show like?


Good..bikini and fitness were very good.

Some cracking men's physiques as well.

Ideal that Leeds Is one of the biggest hey !!!! Lmfao :banghead:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, all ok, apart from a poorly computer! Hope you're ok! x


Errr been Ill, lost about 8lb scrapped my sd cycle as being Ill and shutdown was not good. Not being gym for over a week  not in good mood at the moment 

Glad your ok though


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Good..bikini and fitness were very good.
> 
> Some cracking men's physiques as well.
> 
> Ideal that Leeds Is one of the biggest hey !!!! Lmfao :banghead:


Ha ha!! Saw some awesome pics on FB, its getting scarier though now.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Ha ha!! Saw some awesome pics on FB, its getting scarier though now.


Oh don't worry girl...I'm sh1tting it 

All this hard work....we'd be fools not to follow it through


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Errr been Ill, lost about 8lb scrapped my sd cycle as being Ill and shutdown was not good. Not being gym for over a week  not in good mood at the moment
> 
> Glad your ok though


Oh heck!! Thats rubbish! Whats up? Hope its nothing too bad and you get better soon! xxx


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Oh don't worry girl...I'm sh1tting it
> 
> All this hard work....we'd be fools not to follow it through


Phew, at least Im not the only one then! I seem to think that you blokes dont worry as much as the girls, so its a bit reassuring to know that Im not the only one bricking it BIG TIME right now! 

I know, we've put so much into it, all the mornings getting soaked by this good ole british summer, the stairs you're climbed, the miles Ive rowed and the slugs that have sadly been squashed, we're on the home stretch now so gotta see it through!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh heck!! Thats rubbish! Whats up? Hope its nothing too bad and you get better soon! xxx


It was just a rubbish 24hr stomach bug but it wiped me out. Had little appetite last week only had about three meals all week plus I stopped sd which left me shutdown so I had no energy or focus and was pretty depressed. Feel better this week but still not been gym, should be back tomorrow


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It was just a rubbish 24hr stomach bug but it wiped me out. Had little appetite last week only had about three meals all week plus I stopped sd which left me shutdown so I had no energy or focus and was pretty depressed. Feel better this week but still not been gym, should be back tomorrow


Oh no! Hope you're back on top form soon!  Big hug!!!! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh no! Hope you're back on top form soon!  Big hug!!!! x


Thanks xx

How long you got left till big show??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thanks xx
> 
> How long you got left till big show??


Less than 4 weeks now, its 3 weeks this coming Sunday! Yowser, its come round fast! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Less than 4 weeks now, its 3 weeks this coming Sunday! Yowser, its come round fast! x


Blimey I can remember the 8 week countdown!!! You got your wig and stuff sorted?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Blimey I can remember the 8 week countdown!!! You got your wig and stuff sorted?


I can remember being 42 weeks out, time flies when you're being tortured on a weekly basis and all that!  Lol, yep, think Im all sorted now, appointments all booked etc. And planning my mammoth pig-out after all shows done. x


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> evening cheeks hows you ?
> 
> just had a catch up in here and your looking superb but your right you suit more muscle , you look great as you are and im not saying get massive but i am saying you`ll look fantastic with a bit more muscle .


Sorry, I missed this post earlier. Im good thanks, hope you've recovered from weekend?

Thanks, I just think that Im not going to be super slim, and dont want to be really....I want to be slightly more muscular, not hugely, but I like the more muscular look. And I prefer that way of training to really, I miss lifting heavy!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> Sorry, I missed this post earlier. Im good thanks, hope you've recovered from weekend?
> 
> Thanks, I just think that Im not going to be super slim, and dont want to be really....I want to be slightly more muscular, not hugely, but I like the more muscular look. And I prefer that way of training to really, I miss lifting heavy!


Thats it then more muscle and lift heavy 

I'm still broken


----------



## CharlieC25

How do your thighs compare to say Beth Workmans? She has fairly muscular thighs for bikini and I think she looks awesome... Best thing is to do a show and see how you look and feel, if you feel too muscular and want to go in body fitness then go for it  legs win shows so if you've got them then use them haha just remember to do what YOU feel is right as you are the one who has to go through the prep so you need to be happy with your choice. Keep it up babe you're doing a brilliant job so far xx


----------



## Keeks

Power fooooked today, and its only Wednesday, and so hungry, cant stop thinking about food!

Air walker and HIIT on rower for fasted cardio.

Chest, arms, abs & cardio tonight.

Chest

Machine press 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 15

DB flies 4 x 20

Bi's & Tri's supersets

Dips 3 x 20 with cable bar curls 3 x 20

Rope pull dows 3 x 20 with db preacher curls 3 x 20

Kickbacks 3 x 20 with db curls (horizontal grip) 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 30 with leg raises 4 x 30

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer.


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> Thats it then more muscle and lift heavy
> 
> I'm still broken


Lol, hope you fix soon! Yep, heavy all the way after my shows, and looking forward to a change in training. 



CharlieC25 said:


> How do your thighs compare to say Beth Workmans? She has fairly muscular thighs for bikini and I think she looks awesome... Best thing is to do a show and see how you look and feel, if you feel too muscular and want to go in body fitness then go for it  legs win shows so if you've got them then use them haha just remember to do what YOU feel is right as you are the one who has to go through the prep so you need to be happy with your choice. Keep it up babe you're doing a brilliant job so far xx


Yeah I agree. I need to do what I feel is right and what I want to do. Beth looks fantastic.....but my thighs just look chunky and thick set, muscular but not sleek like hers. I really dont like my bottom half, top half Im quite happy with but its just my chunky bottom half, very frustrating! Thank you hun! Will keep going for the next few weeks then after comps have finished, probably change training slightly, I lifting heavy again really, I prefer that way of training to what Ive been doing this past year. BUt will think about it all after show time. x


----------



## H10dst

First day back today. New routine tonight also so that made things interesting. Hopefully I am back to normal now, well as normal as I can be!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> First day back today. New routine tonight also so that made things interesting. Hopefully I am back to normal now, well as normal as I can be!!!


Well at least you admit it anyway!  Glad you're feeling better anyway!  x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well at least you admit it anyway!  Glad you're feeling better anyway!  x


I can admit it to you as your on my wave length anyone else and I'll deny it 

Thanks for your help the other day, the big hug helped too xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I can admit it to you as your on my wave length anyone else and I'll deny it
> 
> Thanks for your help the other day, the big hug helped too xx


Lol, muppet!  I didnt do anything, but I can offer a virtual hug anytime! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, muppet!  I didnt do anything, but I can offer a virtual hug anytime! x


Virtual kick up the bum then virtual hug did the job. Thanks

Xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Lol, hope you fix soon! Yep, heavy all the way after my shows, and looking forward to a change in training.
> 
> Yeah I agree. I need to do what I feel is right and what I want to do. Beth looks fantastic.....but my thighs just look chunky and thick set, muscular but not sleek like hers. I really dont like my bottom half, top half Im quite happy with but its just my chunky bottom half, very frustrating! Thank you hun! Will keep going for the next few weeks then after comps have finished, probably change training slightly, I lifting heavy again really, I prefer that way of training to what Ive been doing this past year. BUt will think about it all after show time. x


body dysmorphic disorder ?

Ive seen your pictures and I don't know what your on about !


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Lol, muppet!  I didnt do anything, but I can offer a virtual hug anytime! x


Oi bb4 is correct you are lovely,body shizzle effect my scrotem,you are great,well done mate,,,,,period


----------



## Jay.32

Daffy, your looking great in them pics... your abbs have come in nice.. keep doing what your doing x


----------



## Keeks

Thank god its nearly weekend, Im properly fooooked!

Air walker and HIIT on rower this morning for fasted cardio then shoulders, back, abs & cardio tonight.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 15 dropset with 3 x 20

Arnie press 3 x 15 superset with db press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Rear delt raises 3 x 25

Back

VW Hyperextensions on a ball 4 x 20

Daffy pull downs 4 x 30 holding every 5th rep

Hyperextensions on a ball 4 x 25

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

30 mins HIIT on rower.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> body dysmorphic disorder ?
> 
> Ive seen your pictures and I don't know what your on about !


I think probably slightly, and this has been mentioned to me before, but also......thighs are still thicker than I would like, but thanks anyway. x 



biglbs said:


> Oi bb4 is correct you are lovely,body shizzle effect my scrotem,you are great,well done mate,,,,,period


Lol, thank you. x 



Jay.32 said:


> Daffy, your looking great in them pics... your abbs have come in nice.. keep doing what your doing x


Thank you.  Will do. Hope you're ok anyway and had a nice holiday, back to reality now and plenty of rain! x


----------



## CharlieC25

Guess what....

IT'S THE WEEKEND AND THAT MEANS REFEED OOOOOOH YEAH  xx


----------



## CJ

CharlieC25 said:


> Guess what....
> 
> IT'S THE WEEKEND AND THAT MEANS REFEED OOOOOOH YEAH  xx


I'll second that sh1t


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio day today, air waler & HIIT on rower this morning, then HIIT on XTrainer tonight.

Super excited cos Im going back for another bikini fitting tomorrow and she should have one ready so that I can start practising posing on Sunday. Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Guess what....
> 
> IT'S THE WEEKEND AND THAT MEANS REFEED OOOOOOH YEAH  xx


Yay for the weekend.......but no refeed for me this week, going to miss it this week and maybe see about next week, gutted but think its needed. Enjoy!!!! x 



CJ said:


> I'll second that sh1t


:sad: Gutted I wont be joining you two for re-feed, will be thinking about it though, and knawing at my knuckles instead!


----------



## CharlieC25

Oh no sorry babe  you look leeean though! Next week get on the refeed train....


----------



## Keeks

Still far from happy with bottom half though, and more the cellulite which is really peeing me off so just going to skip this week in the hope it makes a little bit of a difference to things, dont seem to be dropping the refeed as quickly as I think I should be so we'll see how things go with missing it. Gutted though!! Dare I ask what you're having?  x


----------



## RACK

Spirilina will help with cellulite x


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: :bounce:  :bounce: :bounce:

Im hyper today, like a kid at Xmas going to Disney land on a Haribo drip!!!!  Its show time THIS MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And got my Leeds bikini today and its stunning, I love it!! Hyper-go go!! And as Im not having a cheat meal, I thought I would have a treat of a Peanut butter Kitkat chunky and OMG, Im in love, well & truly, head over diamonte heels in love with them, they are just out of this world! Also had a new flavour of green tea, peach flavour and its lovely.

So, air walker and HIIT on rower for fasted cardio this morning, then legs this aft.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 drop set 3 x 20 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20

Curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 20 of each

SLDL's 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

Another cardio session later, job done and time to chill, and get more excited.


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Spirilina will help with cellulite x


Cheers, Im on it! I did try it before and not sure if it did help but gonna give it another whirl anyway, thanks! x 

And its show time THIS MONTH!!!!! x


----------



## H10dst

This month!!! Blimey it's getting close now. What you got planned for next few weeks training wise? Anything different or just carry on?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> This month!!! Blimey it's getting close now. What you got planned for next few weeks training wise? Anything different or just carry on?


I know, panic time now!

Training wise, will carry on the same for the next couple of weeks, then not sure about the last week, will wait for instructions from PT.

Hope you're all ok now anyway. x


----------



## CharlieC25

I did four weeks at the start of the diet with no cheat so I feel your pain! I won't add to your misery by detailing my treats but actually I didn't enjoy it as much as usual I was super tired as I only got two hours sleep thanks to my daughter the previous night, nevermind I'm planning next weeks already...

This month baby can't believe it's already the month of the show! Keep plugging away hun, can't wait to see pics of your first outing, watch the fitness girls for me at Leeds and give me feedback and see you at Leamington  xx


----------



## CJ

Christ

.. 3 weeks


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> I did four weeks at the start of the diet with no cheat so I feel your pain! I won't add to your misery by detailing my treats but actually I didn't enjoy it as much as usual I was super tired as I only got two hours sleep thanks to my daughter the previous night, nevermind I'm planning next weeks already...
> 
> This month baby can't believe it's already the month of the show! Keep plugging away hun, can't wait to see pics of your first outing, watch the fitness girls for me at Leeds and give me feedback and see you at Leamington  xx


Oh no, hope you catch up on the rest hun. Lol, Im thinking of next week already too but going to see how this week goes before I decide on if Im having a cheat, but will definately be having a PB Kitkat chunky, thats for sure.

I know, this month, eeeeeekkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah will report with full feedback, and pics of show. Cant wait!!! xx



CJ said:


> Christ
> 
> .. 3 weeks


3 weeks, 3 bloomin weeks! ARGH!!!!!! Cant wait!!!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio same again today, air walker and HIIT on rower. Got another session of acupuncture on my foot tomorrow night so should fully sort it fingers crossed so I can go back to other morning cardio, although its not getting light as early now so not sure about slug dodging again. :thumbdown:

Upper body circuits, abs & cardio.

Upper body circuits 3 x 20

Incline db flies

Press ups

Close grip pull downs

Dips

Lat rasies

Hammer curls

Hill walkers

Side hill walkers

Abs - same as usual

30 mins HIIT on Xtrainer

Another session of HIIT on XTrainer still to be done later, urgh!! Hey ho, only 3 weeks to go! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I know, panic time now!
> 
> Training wise, will carry on the same for the next couple of weeks, then not sure about the last week, will wait for instructions from PT.
> 
> Hope you're all ok now anyway. x


You've no need to panic I keep telling you!!

I am ok now, diet is back to normal and so is training. Not going to bother with any sd or anything for a bit now, just going to get back on it and see how I feel in a few months.


----------



## Keeks

Cardio day today, air walker & HIIT on rower this morning for fasted, then HIIT on Xtrainer tonight.

Had acupuncture again on my foot tonight so should be fully sorted in a day or two then back to slug dodging (dependant on how light it is outside now summers properly fading fast) and tabata. 

Tired today, really feeling it all now, but not long to go, so thats pushing me on. And have had a wonderful idea of celebrating end of competitions by having a Kitkat day, will be consuming Kitkats on a regular basis the day after my comps finish. Will have a major food hangover and sugar rush but cant wait! I even saw an advert in a mag yesterday advertising cookies & cream Kitkats, I cant wait to try them bad boys! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You've no need to panic I keep telling you!!
> 
> I am ok now, diet is back to normal and so is training. Not going to bother with any sd or anything for a bit now, just going to get back on it and see how I feel in a few months.


Cheers, but I know my weak areas just wont be as I want them for show time so already planning next year and to continue in my quest for just decent glutes, Ive scrapped the idea for cracking ones, just want decent ones.

Glad ya ok now! :thumb: Best way, just see how things go but train your asssss off on the way!


----------



## CJ

I know how your feeling girl...I'm feeling it a tad too.

20 days hard push and we're there


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I know how your feeling girl...I'm feeling it a tad too.
> 
> 20 days hard push and we're there


I know, 20 days!!! The thing is I want more time, dont think the last few weeks have gone as they should've progress wise, Im still dropping but glutes and thighs just arent tightening up at all, so frustrating. But on the other hand, getting so tired and consumed by show stuff, I'll be more than ready to just sit back, chill and be bored for once.


----------



## Keeks

Power foooked today, has been a struggle to get through work, very distracted and irritable, the joys of prep!  But.....another Tuesday down, woo hoo!

Air walker & HIIT on rower for fasted cardio.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying ham curls 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep, superset with 3 x 25 standing calf raises

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Abductors 3 x 25

Leg press 4 x 10 dropset 4 x 20

HIIT on rower tonight.

Foooked, good and proper.


----------



## dtlv

Been slack visiting here, but suddenly realised that contest day was getting pretty close so popped in to check... twenty days huh, wow that's gone fast!



Keeks said:


> I know, 20 days!!! The thing is I want more time, dont think the last few weeks have gone as they should've progress wise, Im still dropping but glutes and thighs just arent tightening up at all, so frustrating. But on the other hand, getting so tired and consumed by show stuff, I'll be more than ready to just sit back, chill and be bored for once.


Other than not quite as tight as you'd like to be with lower body, how is the rest going? Twenty days is enough time to bring it round, so whatever you do don't panic... just focus on the task at hand and you'll be ok.

Am excited for you, and may even by you a well deserved kitkat for your kitkat party when it's all over... you've sure been putting the work in!


----------



## Rykard

chilisi said:


> Good luck for the show. Keep up the hard work and it will pay come comp day.


+1 can't say anymore really - give it 100% :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Urgh! Another tough day, not felt quite as cr4ppy as yesterday, but still power tired, irritable, and just generally yuk. 2 & 1/2 weeks left, that feels reassuring, but each day is tough right now, and am getting into bed at night thinking, phew, another day done.

Air walker, HIIT on rower then tabata this morning for fasted cardio.

Shoulders, back, abs & cardio tonight.

Shoulders

Standing single arm raises 4 x 20 each arm

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Machine press 3 x 15 horizontal grip superset with 3 x 15 t'other grip

Seated rear delt raises 4 x 20

Back

VW Hyperextensions on a ball 4 x 20

Daffy pull downs 4 x 30 holding every 5th rep

Hyperextensions on a ball 4 x 30

Abs - Same as usual

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:yawn:


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Been slack visiting here, but suddenly realised that contest day was getting pretty close so popped in to check... twenty days huh, wow that's gone fast!
> 
> Other than not quite as tight as you'd like to be with lower body, how is the rest going? Twenty days is enough time to bring it round, so whatever you do don't panic... just focus on the task at hand and you'll be ok.
> 
> Am excited for you, and may even by you a well deserved kitkat for your kitkat party when it's all over... you've sure been putting the work in!


Kitkat, did someone mention Kitkats!?!?!  Yep, its gone soooooo fast, but cant come fast enough now, just cos now Im really starting to feel it mentally, Im ok but just getting a bit mentally worn out, all my thoughts are competition/training/food based and Im tired!

Im happy with how upper body is looking, slightly worried that I look slightly more chunky/muscular than some of the bikini girls, Im not super slim, but I like how my top half is looking. So now the thing will be to see how I can bring the bottom half in oer next few weeks, fingers crossed! 



chilisi said:


> Good luck for the show. Keep up the hard work and it will pay come comp day.


Thank you!  Yep, hard work for the next few weeks and then its to time to chill with a Kitkat or two!



Rykard said:


> +1 can't say anymore really - give it 100% :thumbup1:


Thank you!  I'll be giving it 131%! Promise!


----------



## H10dst

Not long to go now mrs!! Bet this is the most difficult time as you want the comp to come but you want more time to keep training? (not that you need to) what you going to do with yourself after the comp? after you've been to pizza hut, Krispy Kreme and cadburys world obviously!!  xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not long to go now mrs!! Bet this is the most difficult time as you want the comp to come but you want more time to keep training? (not that you need to) what you going to do with yourself after the comp? after you've been to pizza hut, Krispy Kreme and cadburys world obviously!!  xx


I do find it a tough time, cos like you said, I'd love more time so that I know I would definately be stage ready, but then I want show time to be here as Im so excited and its all I can think about right now, everything else is an inconvenience. And of course, I want to pig out, pizza, doughnuts and Kitkats, heaven!!!!!

After the comps, its time to work on things for next year, no rest for the wicked! Will be straight back into things, training hard as ever. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I do find it a tough time, cos like you said, I'd love more time so that I know I would definately be stage ready, but then I want show time to be here as Im so excited and its all I can think about right now, everything else is an inconvenience. And of course, I want to pig out, pizza, doughnuts and Kitkats, heaven!!!!!
> 
> After the comps, its time to work on things for next year, no rest for the wicked! Will be straight back into things, training hard as ever. x


Surely you'll have a bit of time off? I always feel great after a few days / week rest.

Love kitkats especially chunky!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Surely you'll have a bit of time off? I always feel great after a few days / week rest.
> 
> Love kitkats especially chunky!!


I'll probably have a few days off, then back to it. Will need to do something to bur off all the calories I'll be eating! 

The peanut butter chunky ones are out of this world, most amazing chocolate bar indeed! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I'll probably have a few days off, then back to it. Will need to do something to bur off all the calories I'll be eating!
> 
> The peanut butter chunky ones are out of this world, most amazing chocolate bar indeed! x


That's a bit cheeky isn't it?!? Thinking about it now I can't decide what my fave chocolate bar is. I like crunchie,toffee,crisp, boost,mars,snickers, kitkat, double decker!! Haha that's a big list!! Funny thing is I don't eat any of them!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That's a bit cheeky isn't it?!? Thinking about it now I can't decide what my fave chocolate bar is. I like crunchie,toffee,crisp, boost,mars,snickers, kitkat, double decker!! Haha that's a big list!! Funny thing is I don't eat any of them!!


Im thinking Snickers or peppermint aero, or the white chocolate lion bars, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! I also like the bags of pop chox, the kitkat ones, crunchie, or lion ones, all very yummy indeed.  I want chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Im thinking Snickers or peppermint aero, or the white chocolate lion bars, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! I also like the bags of pop chox, the kitkat ones, crunchie, or lion ones, all very yummy indeed.  I want chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Chocolate raisins are my fave!!! And chocolate cornflake cakes!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Chocolate raisins are my fave!!! And chocolate cornflake cakes!!


Not a huge fan of chocolate raisins, but like the chocolate cornflake cakes. And cakes in general, and then more chocolate. Right, enough food talk now, Im dribbling!


----------



## CharlieC25

Have you tried lion bar cereal yummmmmmmy! Def worth a bowl on refeed day  how you feeling now Hun? X


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Have you tried lion bar cereal yummmmmmmy! Def worth a bowl on refeed day  how you feeling now Hun? X


Mmmmmm, havent had it but sounds delish! Might treat myself to some. Im not too bad thanks, tired and just getting through each day at the moment, thinking another day down, thank god! But very excited and still working my butt off. Hows you? Hope all's well. X


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Not a huge fan of chocolate raisins, but like the chocolate cornflake cakes. And cakes in general, and then more chocolate. Right, enough food talk now, Im dribbling!


Ok enough food talk. Cant have you dribbling on your phone/laptop whatever you use?!?

Goodnight you dribbling muppet xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ok enough food talk. Cant have you dribbling on your phone/laptop whatever you use?!?
> 
> Goodnight you dribbling muppet xx


 mg: Cheers! Goodnight you muppet! x


----------



## Jay.32

Im trying to get my diet back in order!!! then I come in here and a whole page about delicous chocolate :cursing:

Im going up the shop!!! and its all you lots fault!!!!


----------



## RACK

17 days left keeks  x


----------



## H10dst

Jay.32 said:


> Im trying to get my diet back in order!!! then I come in here and a whole page about delicous chocolate :cursing:
> 
> Im going up the shop!!! and its all you lots fault!!!!


What choccie did you get?


----------



## Jay.32

H10dst said:


> What choccie did you get?


Wispa and snickers!! :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

Jay.32 said:


> Wispa and snickers!! :tongue:


Not a massive fan of wispa, like wispa gold though.


----------



## Keeks

My god! Im gone 24 hours and its like a porn food fest in here!! :drool:

Well here Im gonna make you guys jealous....tonight for my tea I had..................chicken and cauliflower! Now who's drooling! :001_tt2:


----------



## Keeks

Air walker, HIIT on rower and tabata for fasted cardio today.

Arms, chest, abs & cardio toinght.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline db flies 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 12

Tri's

Dips 3 x 20

Bar pull downs 3 x 20

Tate press 3 x 15 superset with lying kickbacks 3 x 15

Bi's

Zottmans 3 x 15

Cable bar curls 3 x 20

Seated db curls (out to the sides) 3 x 15

Abs - same as usual

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer.

Another day down, woo hoo! And now Im into single figures for days left at work before comp, 9 working days to go! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Kitkat? You want to get yourself down the local Indian or Chinese, on the way order a dominos pizza.
> 
> But all that after show time. Train hard, fight easy


Dominoes pizza, first thing on my food wish list. My plan for the Saturday after my comp is......Nandos for lunch, then to Krispy kremes to get a selection of heaven for Saturday night in front of telly, but with a dominoes for tea. Cant wait!!! 



Jay.32 said:


> Im trying to get my diet back in order!!! then I come in here and a whole page about delicous chocolate :cursing:
> 
> Im going up the shop!!! and its all you lots fault!!!!


Jaffa cakes!!!! Nom nom nom! 



RACK said:


> 17 days left keeks  x


17 days, cant wait!!! Its flying by! x 



H10dst said:


> Not a massive fan of wispa, like wispa gold though.


Wispa bites are mega!


----------



## H10dst

I had a bag of chocolate raisins today, not had them for ages!! No gym for me today so it's eat and relax tonight. Plus doing a bit of job hunting as I don't like my current one, but there's not a lot out there 

You got anything special planed this weekend?


----------



## CharlieC25

Keeks said:


> Mmmmmm, havent had it but sounds delish! Might treat myself to some. Im not too bad thanks, tired and just getting through each day at the moment, thinking another day down, thank god! But very excited and still working my butt off. Hows you? Hope all's well. X


All ok with me hun plodding along you know how it is  x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> My god! Im gone 24 hours and its like a porn food fest in here!! :drool:
> 
> Well here Im gonna make you guys jealous....tonight for my tea I had..................chicken and cauliflower! Now who's drooling! :001_tt2:


A porn food fest!!! That sounds amazing


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> My god! Im gone 24 hours and its like a porn food fest in here!! :drool:
> 
> Well here Im gonna make you guys jealous....tonight for my tea I had..................chicken and cauliflower! Now who's drooling! :001_tt2:


me - that was my lunch with a little philidelphia


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I had a bag of chocolate raisins today, not had them for ages!! No gym for me today so it's eat and relax tonight. Plus doing a bit of job hunting as I don't like my current one, but there's not a lot out there
> 
> You got anything special planed this weekend?


Good luck with the job hunting, and yep, theres not loads of jobs about but there are jobs out there.

Weekend, busy one really. Training, posing practice, another trial run of show tan, seeing my PT, then more training, food prep etc etc, and sleeping, im in need. How about you? x



CharlieC25 said:


> All ok with me hun plodding along you know how it is  x


Yep, gotta keep plodding, not long left now hun.  x



chilisi said:


> boom. sounds like you have it sorted. every time me and my wife are in a service station. i'm dragging her away from the krispy creams. they are tasty though!!


Oh yes, Ive been planning it for weeks now, its never far from my thoughts now.

mg: What sort of a husband are you......dragging your wife away from Krispy kremes, thats borderline divorce behaviour is that! 



Rykard said:


> me - that was my lunch with a little philidelphia


So yummy, who wants pizza when chicken and cauliflowers about!?!


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> So yummy, who wants pizza when chicken and cauliflowers about!?!


to be honest, and I can't believe I'm about to say this, I had a pizza the other night .. and I do actually prefer the chicken/broc/philly....


----------



## H10dst

I am quite lucky really because I've got a well paid job now I just don't like it much. I also fancy studying sports nutrition or something along those lines but don't know where to start with it??

Weekend wise haven't got a great deal planned got my sister and family coming for lunch tomorrow, after I've been gym obviously!!

Just about to eat a sausage bacon and egg baguette at work if that's worth mentioning?

Also I like the sound of this chicken brocoli and Philly!!


----------



## Rykard

H10dst said:


> Also I like the sound of this chicken brocoli and Philly!!


i warm/cook the chick/broc then spoon the philly over it. the different flavours or philly add the variety - sweet chilli is pretty good


----------



## H10dst

Rykard said:


> i warm/cook the chick/broc then spoon the philly over it. the different flavours or philly add the variety - sweet chilli is pretty good


Sounds good. Might make a few days worth tomorrow.


----------



## Keeks

Right, two weeks out and 1 day out, fooooook! No, in fact mega fooooook! 

1 hour power walk this morning, felt good to be back slug dodging, but could slightly feel my foot so will just be watching what I do. Then a good beasting of the legs. :cursing:

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 dropset 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 30

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20 superset with lying ham curls 4 x 20

Another cardio session still to do this afternoon, 30 mins HIIT on XTrainer.

Update on pics, taken from this morning. Weight is the same as last week, but lost another 1/2 inch from my butt so still going in the right direction. WIll see how my PT wants to go for the next two weeks but think I'll be dropping carbs and upping cardio.


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> to be honest, and I can't believe I'm about to say this, I had a pizza the other night .. and I do actually prefer the chicken/broc/philly....


Noooooo, I dont believe you but! But Im still going to give the pizza a go after my comps, just as an experiment. 



chilisi said:


> It works both ways. She drags me away from Burger King so it's not a one sided relationship
> 
> You can't beat chicken and Califlower. Food of champions. Think I've just puked in my mouth.


Ha ha, I see. But still, dragging someone away from Krispy kremes is just wrong, no justifying that at all. :nono:



H10dst said:


> I am quite lucky really because I've got a well paid job now I just don't like it much. I also fancy studying sports nutrition or something along those lines but don't know where to start with it??
> 
> Weekend wise haven't got a great deal planned got my sister and family coming for lunch tomorrow, after I've been gym obviously!!
> 
> Just about to eat a sausage bacon and egg baguette at work if that's worth mentioning?
> 
> Also I like the sound of this chicken brocoli and Philly!!


Have a good one, and Im soooooo jealous of your baguette, hope it was good. :drool:



Rykard said:


> i warm/cook the chick/broc then spoon the philly over it. the different flavours or philly add the variety - sweet chilli is pretty good


That does sounds darn good, will give it a go after diet finshes. Cant wait!


----------



## CJ

You look ready to me girl.

Final push now


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol call me slow but Iv only just seen this.

Very impressed! You'll do well for sure!

Condition looks bang on!

Well done


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Right, two weeks out and 1 day out, fooooook! No, in fact mega fooooook!
> 
> 1 hour power walk this morning, felt good to be back slug dodging, but could slightly feel my foot so will just be watching what I do. Then a good beasting of the legs. :cursing:
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 45
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 dropset 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20 superset with lying ham curls 4 x 20
> 
> Another cardio session still to do this afternoon, 30 mins HIIT on XTrainer.
> 
> Update on pics, taken from this morning. Weight is the same as last week, but lost another 1/2 inch from my butt so still going in the right direction. WIll see how my PT wants to go for the next two weeks but think I'll be dropping carbs and upping cardio.
> 
> View attachment 93803
> View attachment 93804
> View attachment 93805
> View attachment 93806
> View attachment 93807


Oh my word ! Journey with cracking glutes - targit hit keeks or what!!!!

Probably the best bum iver ever seen! Condition is amazing, progress from last comp pics is ridiculous. Must be over the moon!


----------



## H10dst

Cracking glutes

Cracking abs

Cracking quads

And my baguette was horrible by the way.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Ha ha fair point.
> 
> Looking amazing Keeks. Great lines all over your ab area, legs nice and full and your Glutes, well, cracking to say the least.
> 
> You happy with it?


Thank you!  Happy with top half, still not altogether happy with lower half, two more weeks to kick some butt though, so thats reassuring.



CJ said:


> You look ready to me girl.
> 
> Final push now


Thank you!  Still got some hard work to do over next two weeks but getting there I think.

Yep, final push now, and just think, two weeks time and its reality, heck!


----------



## Keeks

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol call me slow but Iv only just seen this.
> 
> Very impressed! You'll do well for sure!
> 
> Condition looks bang on!
> 
> Well done


Hello slow coach, and welcome! 

Thank you.  Think Im getting there now, but grateful of another two weeks.



Suprakill4 said:


> Oh my word ! Journey with cracking glutes - targit hit keeks or what!!!!
> 
> Probably the best bum iver ever seen! Condition is amazing, progress from last comp pics is ridiculous. Must be over the moon!


Thank you!  Its taken some doing and still got a way to go but getting somewhere near now. Yeah Im happy with how Ive progressed since last comp, that bit Im definately chuffed about! Feels like Ive changed quite a lot after looking back at pics from last year.



H10dst said:


> Cracking glutes
> 
> Cracking abs
> 
> Cracking quads
> 
> And my baguette was horrible by the way.


Thank you! 

Still jealous of the baguette, horrible or not.


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Hello slow coach, and welcome!
> 
> Thank you.  Think Im getting there now, but grateful of another two weeks.
> 
> Thank you!  Its taken some doing and still got a way to go but getting somewhere near now. Yeah Im happy with how Ive progressed since last comp, that bit Im definately chuffed about! Feels like Ive changed quite a lot after looking back at pics from last year.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Still jealous of the baguette, horrible or not.


Definitely a big change. Was that in the space of a year? if so incredible transformation.


----------



## RACK

Lookin awesome keeks!


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Definitely a big change. Was that in the space of a year? if so incredible transformation.


Thank you yeah, my last comp was the Leeds show last year. Its been a tough year and Ive worked so hard, but now its starting to show Im happy with the years progress. And as ever, Im already thinking about after my comps and improvements for next year, obviously more works on the glutes to be done though.


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Lookin awesome keeks!


Thank you!  You too Rack, wicked avi! Two weeks to go.........................  :bounce:  Where the heck has this year gone?!?


----------



## Suprakill4

Amazing work then. Really has paid off, be great to see you comp day! And glutes dont need any work, they are perfect lol!


----------



## BestBefore1989

your looking great Keeks, bet you cant wait to get on stage and show those cracking glutes off


----------



## big_jim_87

Keeks- imo you are ready... 2wks or 2days and your gonna look spot on!


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Amazing work then. Really has paid off, be great to see you comp day! And glutes dont need any work, they are perfect lol!


Ahh thank you! Yep, them torture Tuesday may have caused quite a few obscenities, but they seemed to be doing the trick. 



BestBefore1989 said:


> your looking great Keeks, bet you cant wait to get on stage and show those cracking glutes off


Thank you!  Yeah Im so excited now, cant wait and I know the next two weeks are goona fly by! 



big_jim_87 said:


> Keeks- imo you are ready... 2wks or 2days and your gonna look spot on!


Ahh thanks. Still need glutes and thighs to tighten up more, and you cant really see on the picture but still got stubborn cellulite to batter over next few weeks, so some hard work to come but am getting there now, the end is in sight!


----------



## Suprakill4

How do you get rid of cellulite? I always thought it wasnt possible, or at least thats what i have been told.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> How do you get rid of cellulite? I always thought it wasnt possible, or at least thats what i have been told.


Well, so far Im finding it impossible! Ive been trying a few different creams, spirulina but think ultimately its just down to my hormones and it'll never shift, may look slightly better but its not for shifting sadly.



chilisi said:


> You will be super right in 2 good. Good effort so far. Only 2 more weeks then you can let your hair down a bit


Thanks, yeah am hoping another few weeks will help, and then will be chilling out slightly, but not completely as there'll be aother two shows to do, but after the Birmingham one, then i'll be seriously letting my hair down and pigging out.


----------



## Rykard

wow - awesome shots - treat yourself to a bit of philly after the show.


----------



## RACK

The mini bulk you did was well worth it now you've come back down keeks, 2 weeks left!!!!!! Be good to have a proper chat this time instead of the quick rushed hello at the expo lol x


----------



## Keeks

Alton Towers hasnt got anything on competition prep for I tell you, and Eastenders & Corrie combined couldnt produce more ups and downs, mixed emotions and somersaults than competition prep! Heads been blown away today after my emergency meeting with PT today.

After emailing her this week and telling her my doubts about feeling to chunky/muscular and only having a few weeks left, we arranged for a meeting today so we could chat about things and why I was panicking. All along, Ive had the same issue, I look bigger than bikini girls, not in a bad way, I like the more muscular look but over the past few weeks the issue has been gettin to me more and more, as you know!  Anyway, as soon as she saw me, she said Im not a bikini girl and would be far better suited to doing Nabba toned figure, which is what I originally set out to do........so..........Im doing Nabba Central Britian in 5 weeks! 

As for Leeds, Im undecided, I would still like to do it because thats what I set out to do, and also, to get confidence about being on stage, without doing the poses, and confidence is a big thing for me, plus, I just want to do it!

So, training is going to alter for the next 5 weeks, just waiting to hear of the changes, but Im really excited, it feels right and I feel like a massive weight has been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> wow - awesome shots - treat yourself to a bit of philly after the show.


Thank you!  Yep, philly is on my list of post show treats.



chilisi said:


> I bet you can't wait. Your in amazing shape, so maintaining won't be a problem, unless you raid Krispy Kreme.
> 
> Stay away from the Kreme's keeks !


Thanks. Yep, no Krispy kremes for me, but watch this space after show time, then its serious Krispy kreme time!



RACK said:


> The mini bulk you did was well worth it now you've come back down keeks, 2 weeks left!!!!!! Be good to have a proper chat this time instead of the quick rushed hello at the expo lol x


Thanks. Yeah it was worth it, it did the trick anyway! Will be good to have a proper chat, and havent forgot about the pout-off too. x


----------



## CJ

I didn't want to say anything but I saw you as a fitness / toned competitor.

Lovely shape with perfect muscularity in my eyes


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I didn't want to say anything but I saw you as a fitness / toned competitor.
> 
> Lovely shape with perfect muscularity in my eyes


You should've said!!!  I knew deep down when I started dieting and I wasnt getting super lean that I probably wouldnt get like the bikini girls, but I like how I look (well mostly) and I like being more muscular and ultimately, its the look of the toned figure girls that made me want to compete in the first place. And the comments from my PT have boosted me a lot, I think I was underestimating how I looked, but she's prepped quite a few Nabba girls and she said Im ready and looking good. 

All change but in a good way.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> You should've said!!!  I knew deep down when I started dieting and I wasnt getting super lean that I probably wouldnt get like the bikini girls, but I like how I look (well mostly) and I like being more muscular and ultimately, its the look of the toned figure girls that made me want to compete in the first place. And the comments from my PT have boosted me a lot, I think I was underestimating how I looked, but she's prepped quite a few Nabba girls and she said Im ready and looking good.
> 
> All change but in a good way.


Oh for the better without doubt....

You'll do well keeks


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Oh for the better without doubt....
> 
> You'll do well keeks


Thank you!  Ive been doing some posing practice this afternoon and it just feels better. My backs quite a strong point and now I can show if off, and thats what it comes down to really, and the bikini class focus more on my weakest areas, glutes and non fake boobs so at least with Nabba toned figure, I can show off my better points, and get to do a routine too!


----------



## CJ

Fvxk !!!!! Routine....better start practising mine


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Fvxk !!!!! Routine....better start practising mine


Ha ha, you got yours sorted yet? I did a toned figure first timers comp last summer so had a routine for that so might do something similar to that but got to start choosing music now and prancing about my bedroom like a teenager, cant wait! :laugh:


----------



## CJ

Yeah sorted it ages ago......not practised it for about 4 weeks though, I was over doing it


----------



## fitrut

nice progress Keeks :thumb: your shape getting better and better, interesting to see final work


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks... I love your legs and bum lol


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> Fvxk !!!!! Routine....better start practising mine


Lol I choose my music about 3 days before a show and make the routine up the night, maybe 2 nights before the show lol.

Dnt worry about the routine lol as long as you know what poses you like and what music your gonna use just get up there and make it up... Mine are always so improvised... Mainly due to head being up my bum at this point lol I can't remember my name when in up there lol so a routine has no chance!

You dnt get judged on it ether... Tbh your lucky if yew judges even watch it... Iv looked down n there having a chat and a cup of tea or on the phone lol


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Right, two weeks out and 1 day out, fooooook! No, in fact mega fooooook!
> 
> 1 hour power walk this morning, felt good to be back slug dodging, but could slightly feel my foot so will just be watching what I do. Then a good beasting of the legs. :cursing:
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 45
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 dropset 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20 superset with lying ham curls 4 x 20
> 
> Another cardio session still to do this afternoon, 30 mins HIIT on XTrainer.
> 
> Update on pics, taken from this morning. Weight is the same as last week, but lost another 1/2 inch from my butt so still going in the right direction. WIll see how my PT wants to go for the next two weeks but think I'll be dropping carbs and upping cardio.
> 
> View attachment 93803
> View attachment 93804
> View attachment 93805
> View attachment 93806
> View attachment 93807





Keeks said:


> Alton Towers hasnt got anything on competition prep for I tell you, and Eastenders & Corrie combined couldnt produce more ups and downs, mixed emotions and somersaults than competition prep! Heads been blown away today after my emergency meeting with PT today.
> 
> After emailing her this week and telling her my doubts about feeling to chunky/muscular and only having a few weeks left, we arranged for a meeting today so we could chat about things and why I was panicking. All along, Ive had the same issue, I look bigger than bikini girls, not in a bad way, I like the more muscular look but over the past few weeks the issue has been gettin to me more and more, as you know!  Anyway, as soon as she saw me, she said Im not a bikini girl and would be far better suited to doing Nabba toned figure, which is what I originally set out to do........so..........Im doing Nabba Central Britian in 5 weeks!
> 
> As for Leeds, Im undecided, I would still like to do it because thats what I set out to do, and also, to get confidence about being on stage, without doing the poses, and confidence is a big thing for me, plus, I just want to do it!
> 
> So, training is going to alter for the next 5 weeks, just waiting to hear of the changes, but Im really excited, it feels right and I feel like a massive weight has been lifted off my shoulders.


Hey hey, looking great 

I totally see what you've been saying all along about being a little too muscled for the bikini class, and those pics back that up completely. I think going for the toned figure much better suits the type of physique you have naturally and have worked to build... and yes I agree, is a preferable look to the bikini class... not that there's anything wrong with bikini gals, they still look great, just a personally prefer the more athletic look.

Do you have a shot of your back btw? I know it's a strong point for you, would be good to see that too.

You'll do fine I think, is sweet that you've been nervous but I really don't think you need to be!


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey babe great news that you've decided on toned but boo as I'm guessing you won't be at Midlands shows... Very VERY sad face!! Your pics are ace though you've got a lovely shape I think you'll do great, glad the decision has lifted a weight from your shoulders.. How do you feel about doing Leeds?xx


----------



## CJ

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol I choose my music about 3 days before a show and make the routine up the night, maybe 2 nights before the show lol.
> 
> Dnt worry about the routine lol as long as you know what poses you like and what music your gonna use just get up there and make it up... Mine are always so improvised... Mainly due to head being up my bum at this point lol I can't remember my name when in up there lol so a routine has no chance!
> 
> You dnt get judged on it ether... Tbh your lucky if yew judges even watch it... Iv looked down n there having a chat and a cup of tea or on the phone lol


Lmfao....I'm going to take something to throw at them, on stage then....the [email protected] 

I'll probably forget the Fvcking thing and do the David Brent dance anyway


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> Lmfao....I'm going to take something to throw at them, on stage then....the [email protected]
> 
> I'll probably forget the Fvcking thing and do the David Brent dance anyway


Id just throw my trunks if I were you... That will get some attention


----------



## CJ

big_jim_87 said:


> Id just throw my trunks if I were you... That will get some attention


Aha ...show them the old nelly the elephant


----------



## big_jim_87

CJ said:


> Aha ...show them the old nelly the elephant


Lol if you have a Nelly then do it!

I do not... So i will not... Lol.


----------



## CJ

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol if you have a Nelly then do it!
> 
> I do not... So i will not... Lol.


Hmm I best not then either


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Glad you've found your place.
> 
> What adjustments will you have to make?


Thanks, things just feel right now, things have clicked into place. Training wise, Ill be doing a four day split, two leg session per week, then shoulders one day, chest & tri's another, and then back & bi's. Thats how I started training and thats how I prefer to train, cant wait to kick if off this week. 



fitrut said:


> nice progress Keeks :thumb: your shape getting better and better, interesting to see final work


Thank you!  Im getting excited now about seeing the end result, its so exciting! 



Kaywoodham said:


> Keeks... I love your legs and bum lol


Ahh thank you!  Its them torture Tuesdays that did the trick I think!



Dtlv74 said:


> Hey hey, looking great
> 
> I totally see what you've been saying all along about being a little too muscled for the bikini class, and those pics back that up completely. I think going for the toned figure much better suits the type of physique you have naturally and have worked to build... and yes I agree, is a preferable look to the bikini class... not that there's anything wrong with bikini gals, they still look great, just a personally prefer the more athletic look.
> 
> Do you have a shot of your back btw? I know it's a strong point for you, would be good to see that too.
> 
> You'll do fine I think, is sweet that you've been nervous but I really don't think you need to be!


Thank you!  I think thats the reason for the extra panic and Ive been putting myself under too much pressure to go against nature and genetics to change too much, and it just aint goona happen. I now look in the mirror and see something quite different, Im a lot happier with what I see and think mentally, somethings clicked and I just feel tons better. And even more motivated now to kick some butt over the next few weeks of prep. 

Yes, the bikini girls do look great, Im just not typically one of them but thats fine, as now Im so near what I did origanlly set out to do, which is do Nabba toned figure.

No I havent got a recent back shot, the one I posted on here is the last one Ive got.


----------



## eezy1

lookin gluteiful :tongue: goodluck with the show mate. rooting for you :beer:


----------



## Keeks

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol I choose my music about 3 days before a show and make the routine up the night, maybe 2 nights before the show lol.
> 
> Dnt worry about the routine lol as long as you know what poses you like and what music your gonna use just get up there and make it up... Mine are always so improvised... Mainly due to head being up my bum at this point lol I can't remember my name when in up there lol so a routine has no chance!
> 
> You dnt get judged on it ether... Tbh your lucky if yew judges even watch it... Iv looked down n there having a chat and a cup of tea or on the phone lol


Lol, I'll probably get on stage and freeze and forget everything, but will have to put something together over next few nights so I can practise practise practise, with the hope it gets etched in my mind so I dont forget it. And now you've said that, fingers crossed they'll be on their phones and not watching me then, cos Im not looking forward to the routine part of it. 



CharlieC25 said:


> Hey babe great news that you've decided on toned but boo as I'm guessing you won't be at Midlands shows... Very VERY sad face!! Your pics are ace though you've got a lovely shape I think you'll do great, glad the decision has lifted a weight from your shoulders.. How do you feel about doing Leeds?xx


I know, gutted Im not doing the other shows and won't get to meet you or see your routine. You'l have to get loads of pics though. As for Leeds, Im still undecided, I want to do it just to calm nerves and be back on stage, and because I dont like leaving things undone, and its what I set out to do orignally. WIll have to think about it. xx



CJ said:


> Lmfao....I'm going to take something to throw at them, on stage then....the [email protected]
> 
> I'll probably forget the Fvcking thing and do the David Brent dance anyway


Do the David Brent thing anyway, would be hilarious, but without Nelly present as there might be youg ones about! 



big_jim_87 said:


> Lol if you have a Nelly then do it!
> 
> I do not... So i will not... Lol.


I dont either so this isnt an option for me!


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> lookin gluteiful :tongue: goodluck with the show mate. rooting for you :beer:


Lol, I like it, thank you!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Excellent. You probably come on leaps and bounds with the style of training you enjoy.
> 
> Will be good to see you on stage. Get some pics up show time !


Yeah my PT thinks she can do a lot with me in the 5 weeks we have until Nabba Central Britain so watch this space! :bounce: And Im thinking the way Ive been boosted mentally and how focused Im feeling, things can only get better!

Yep, pics will be up as soon as after each show.


----------



## Keeks

Cardio day today, so air walker, then HIIT on rower and tabata for fasted cardio then 35 mins HIIT on XTrainer tonight.

Also, my other bikinis came today and they are fab, but now Im doing a different class, going to see if I can get the straps altered, they look amazing though, very happy!

That wonderful day they call Tuesday again tomorrow, but I know they're doing me good so I wont complain too much, but still just a little cos they really are a bugggger! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday.........again!! But today I just kept thinking of the results and it didnt seem quite as bad.

Air walker, HIIT on rower & tabata for fasted cardio this morning then legs tonight.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 15 then drop set 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep superset with 3 x 30 standing calf raises

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Jump squats 4 x 15

Abductors 4 x 25 superset with leg press (feet high & wide) 4 x 25

20 mins HIIT on rower tonight.

Also, been waking up for the last few nights in the middle of the night, and cant seem to get back to sleep until an hour or two later, very frustrating indeed and Im knackered. And feeling very hungry too, even more frustrating but think Ive got to the stage where Im looking in the mirror and liking what I see, still not 100% happy, I never will be but things are getting there and I like it.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> In 5 weeks I'd imagine you will look amazing. Your already nearly 100%


Hope so.....watch this space. Got just less than 9 weeks till my last comp so by then, I think I should be happy with things.


----------



## CJ

Sorry keeks .....you still doing Leeds ??


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Sorry keeks .....you still doing Leeds ??


Yeah Im 90% sure I am anyway. I think I just need to get on stage, then its one less thing to worry about when doing Nabba Central Brit, as with that Ive got the routine and posing etc to bother about, so if some of the nerves are eased by getting used to being on stage again, then I'll do it just for that really, plus I dont like to give up and like to see things through till the end.


----------



## Keeks

First day of different training today and Im loving it, couldn't wait to get to the gym tonight and cant wait for tomorrows session either. 

Air walker and HIIT on rower for fasted cardio.

Shoulders, abs & cardio tonight.

Shoulders

Machine press working up stack with sets of 15, then 3 heavyish working sets of 12 reps

Standing lat raises again working up stack, then 3 x 12 heavyish sets

Plate raises with clockwise/anticlockwise twist at the top 3 x 10

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Abs

Hill walkers 3 x 20 with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 30 with leg raises 4 x 30

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer

So so so hungry today, woke through the night feleing it and even shortly after eating, I feel hungry, metabolism seems to have kicked in again and am feeling leaner this week. Not sure if its because Ive chilled out about things now and now my body has relaxed a bit, things are changing for the better but feels good.  And one more day to work then a four day weekend as Ive booked a few days off work, cant wait! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I'm sure you will strive after your first show. You will get body confident and bang the poses out to show yourself.


Thanks, am hoping so anyway! I think I should feel better after the first one, and it feels weird cos Ive done it before, and I know I survived it and loved every minute of it so am sure it will be the same this time.


----------



## H10dst

I see all is going well in here. So you've changed class too?!? You do like to give yourself extra work don't you!!

I did 140kg squats the other day, 6 reps, not the best form but gave me an idea on weight. Had the biggest leg doms today though!!!!

Glad your going ok anyway. Xx


----------



## Keeks

Still starvin marvin, so so so hungry! All good though and even better as now Im off work till Tuesday so can batter cardio, training and posing. And going shoe shopping for some bling bling platforms show shoes. 

Air walker, HIIT on rower & tabata for fasted cardio.

Back, bi's, abs & cardio tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs holding every 5th rep 3 x 25

Seated row 3 x 12

Close grip pull downs holding every 5th rep 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

Bi's

Warm up hammers

DB curls 3 x 12

Concentration curls 3 x 15

Cable bar curls 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I see all is going well in here. So you've changed class too?!? You do like to give yourself extra work don't you!!
> 
> I did 140kg squats the other day, 6 reps, not the best form but gave me an idea on weight. Had the biggest leg doms today though!!!!
> 
> Glad your going ok anyway. Xx


Yep, alls good in here, touch wood! And yep, changed fed and feel loads better now, but think Im still doing Leeds.

Good good, keep it up! And hope doms have eased today. Hope you're ok too. x



chilisi said:


> Excellent. Glad your looking forward to it.
> 
> I've been doing new training myself the last couple of months and I love it and strive to better each week. I hope you do the same


Yep, am loving the new training, much prefer it and although I still enjoyed training before, its even better now and cant wait to hit the gym for the next session. 

How have you changed your training? It definately does boost you, and like you said, if you really enjoy it like that, you seem to push more and more to improve week on week.


----------



## RACK

Will HIIT still be done next week in the last few days goin up Leeds as I thought that would have made your legs hold water?


----------



## Keeks

So, Leeds show is coming round fast but today I've more decided to pull out of the show. Im gutted and really wanted to do it, but on the other hand, I want to do well in Nabba and be seen as a credible competitor within the toned figure category and not as a cross over from UKBFF bikini. And also, I want to be able to concentrate fully on prep for Nabba too, so think its the best thing to do. Feel really sad but think its the right thing to do really. Will still be going though and am super excited about it!


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> So, Leeds show is coming round fast but today I've more decided to pull out of the show. Im gutted and really wanted to do it, but on the other hand, I want to do well in Nabba and be seen as a credible competitor within the toned figure category and not as a cross over from UKBFF bikini. And also, I want to be able to concentrate fully on prep for Nabba too, so think its the best thing to do. Feel really sad but think its the right thing to do really. Will still be going though and am super excited about it!


do what you think best, every one on here will support you. How is the condition coming atm?


----------



## RACK

Sounds like you've done the right thing Keeks, don't forget to come grab me at Leeds you little Krsipy Kream lover!!! (PS, I've still only ever had 1 of them!)


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Enjoy Shoe shopping ! When me and my wife go out, we Always end up looking at shoes at some point. What is it with you girls and heels
> 
> I've moved over from conventional weight training to core, strength, crossfit type training. Really enjoying it. Kettke bells, Tractor tyre flipping, sprinting whilst dragging a weighted sled, cleans and presses. Big powerful confounds. It's "proper hard" exercise, which I'm starting to enjoy again.
> 
> It's a good change as I've lifted weights on off for years. This is refreshing.


Lol, shoes seem to have a mystical quality about them! 

Your new training sounds good, and hard too, but bet it is interesting to have a complete change like that, and it'll do you good, mentally too. 



RACK said:


> Will HIIT still be done next week in the last few days goin up Leeds as I thought that would have made your legs hold water?


Not sure of what cardio will be in the run up to show now, will be seeing PT and getting full details of things in the next week or two.

Gutted Im not doing Leeds now but will be there to cheer you on anyway! How you feeling about things?


----------



## RACK

Glad to hear it.

I'm feeling great, depleted to hell, dry as hell and very lean. Can't wait to get up there


----------



## H10dst

What you doing posting during the day mrs?!

I can't keep up with what comp your in anymore. Hope you turn up to the right one on the right day!! Could be embarrassing if you turn up in a bikini on the wrong day!!!


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Sounds like you've done the right thing Keeks, don't forget to come grab me at Leeds you little Krsipy Kream lover!!! (PS, I've still only ever had 1 of them!)


Lol, I'll be going home from the show via Krispy Kreme for sure, cant wait! And you'll have to make your Krispy Kreme count above single figures matey cos anything else is just wrong! And I'll defo come and find you at Leeds, will still have to get a UKM pic! And with CJ too. All this talk of the show and Im properly gutted about not doing it now, but know I am doing the right thing really.



RACK said:


> Glad to hear it.
> 
> I'm feeling great, depleted to hell, dry as hell and very lean. Can't wait to get up there


Glad ya doing well and all's going to plan. Cant wait to see you up there....Go Rack......Go Rack......Go Rack!!! xx


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> do what you think best, every one on here will support you. How is the condition coming atm?


Ahh thank you, and am grateful of everyones support, your a great bunch! 

Conditions coming on well, this last week has been a good one, think cos I havent beenn stressing as much, had a really good week, mentally too so alls good! WIll be interested in seeing tomorrows weigh in/measurements.



chilisi said:


> At least you can focus all your energy to the Nabba now.
> 
> Good luck, enjoy looking for the heels


Yep, all focus on where I need it to be, Nabba comps. Best thing really, fully focused and raring to go.

And yes, will enjoy shoe shopping, will update with pics.



H10dst said:


> What you doing posting during the day mrs?!
> 
> I can't keep up with what comp your in anymore. Hope you turn up to the right one on the right day!! Could be embarrassing if you turn up in a bikini on the wrong day!!!


I cant keep up either, dont know if Im coming or going to which competition!?!?  And yes, posting during the day cos Ive been off today, booked a long weekend off work, seriously, its all doolally at the moment!  Changing feds/comps/ posting during the day.....what next!?!?


----------



## H10dst

I cant keep up either, dont know if Im coming or going to which competition!?!?  And yes, posting during the day cos Ive been off today, booked a long weekend off work, seriously, its all doolally at the moment!  Changing feds/comps/ posting during the day.....what next!?!?


----------



## Keeks

Cardio day today, air walker and HIIT on rower for fasted cardio then HIIT on Xtrainer later.

Also, been to get my hair extensions, which are fab!

And...........got my first sponsor..................AND ITS NOT QUARK!!! mg: Went to film an internet add tonight for my local supplement shop and they are going to be sponsoring me for next year, from January, so am very happy about that! 

So its been an eventful week, all changes but all for the best I believe.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I cant keep up either, dont know if Im coming or going to which competition!?!?  And yes, posting during the day cos Ive been off today, booked a long weekend off work, seriously, its all doolally at the moment!  Changing feds/comps/ posting during the day.....what next!?!?


Tell me about it this journal has gone bonkers now. SO what are you actually doing?!?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cardio day today, air walker and HIIT on rower for fasted cardio then HIIT on Xtrainer later.
> 
> Also, been to get my hair extensions, which are fab!
> 
> And...........got my first sponsor..................AND ITS NOT QUARK!!! mg: Went to film an internet add tonight for my local supplement shop and they are going to be sponsoring me for next year, from January, so am very happy about that!
> 
> So its been an eventful week, all changes but all for the best I believe.


Wow so you are now a sponsored trainer!! That's impressive

Well done babe!!!

Are you putting a link up for you Internet ad? the supplement one, not the other one  haha


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Tell me about it this journal has gone bonkers now. SO what are you actually doing?!?


Its gone bonkers!?!?! It always was bonkers!

Right, Im doing Nabba Central Britain on 13th Oct, then Nabba England on 28th Oct, then Nabba UK on 11th Nov. Definately!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Wow so you are now a sponsored trainer!! That's impressive
> 
> Well done babe!!!
> 
> Are you putting a link up for you Internet ad? the supplement one, not the other one  haha


Thank you! Am a happy bunny indeed!

I might send you the link when its done, if its not too bad, but I hate speaking on camera so will see how bad it is.

Yep, Nabba for me now, its what I always wanted to do and why I did start training, just didnt think I was ready but perhaps I am, we'll see come show day.


----------



## H10dst

So 12th november your pigging out big style!!!


----------



## Rykard

great news on the sponsor - does that mean you get all the supps you need?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> So 12th november your pigging out big style!!!


Oh yeah, Dominoes, Nandos and Kripsy Kremes, here I come!!!!



Rykard said:


> great news on the sponsor - does that mean you get all the supps you need?


Thanks, will get a stack of pre comp supplies at a low rate 8 weeks out from each show, and wholesale prices for everything else around the year, with gym clothes & hoodies too. Helps take the edge of the cost of things as it can get quite pricey, along with bikinis etc so it all helps.


----------



## Lou Lou

This is fab!...you look amazing, very inspirational


----------



## Keeks

Lou Lou said:


> This is fab!...you look amazing, very inspirational


Ahh thank you hun!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done, air walker and HIIT on rower. Was going to go for power walk this morning but ended up getting up at 6 and its too dark at that time to be going out on my own so indoor cardio instead, one of the down sides of winter approaching.

Going to beast legs shortly, then off for emergncy bikini session. Need to get my straps changed and possily new bottoms for Nabba. Then cardio later and then..................chocolate. Having a treat tonight as feel like I can as Im now a month out and pretty happy with things at the moment.

Happy Saturday folks!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> It's only just gone 8am!? Good job on the cardio.
> 
> I'm off to the gym in around an hour.
> 
> Take it is easy with the Chocolate. You don't want to wake up Sunday morning, with chocolate over your face and down your front ha ha


Yep, gotta be done, no messing about, weekend or not! Have a good session! 

I'll try and take it easy but no promises, and theres nothing at all wrong with waking up covered in chocolate, in fact right now, I would love that!!!! :drool: Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, gotta be done, no messing about, weekend or not! Have a good session!
> 
> I'll try and take it easy but no promises, and theres nothing at all wrong with waking up covered in chocolate, in fact right now, I would love that!!!! :drool: Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Such filth so early in the morning?! I like it!! If you were to covet yourself in chocolate you'd have to post a picture up!! Just to prove it actually happened obviously 

Joking aside I do really admire your determination diet and training wise. You'll do well in your Nabba comps I am positive xx


----------



## Keeks

Legs done, second cardio of the day done, and emergency bikini session done! My bikini woman is an absolute star and I am now getting new bottoms for each of my bikinis. And getting some bling on them too so mega excited again about my bikinis, cant wait to get them and to get the shoes too! 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20

Abductors 3 x 20

SLDL's 3 x 15

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 15

Cardio was 30 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Now time for chocolate.................. :drool:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Ha ha you got problems girl.
> 
> I know what you though. When I was trying to get down to 64kg for boxing, I went to my mums after Christmas and she had left over Quality Streets! I had one and I went crazy!?
> 
> Come Monday, my trainer made me wear a black bag run 13 miles to lose the weight I'd put on.
> 
> Chocolate is Baaadddd!


No, chocolate is gooooooooooooooooood! And yes, I do have a problem, the lack of chocolate allowed in my life right now. 

Lol, would've liked to see that, running in a black bag, bet it was good to watch anyway!  Hope ya had good gym session.



H10dst said:


> Such filth so early in the morning?! I like it!! If you were to covet yourself in chocolate you'd have to post a picture up!! Just to prove it actually happened obviously
> 
> Joking aside I do really admire your determination diet and training wise. You'll do well in your Nabba comps I am positive xx


Lol, Im always thinking of filth like that on a Saturday morning, its my treat day so wake up thinging of all things chocolatey. 

Thank you! I just love doing it and especially now Im doing toned figure, feel so much better. I am determined, dont like giving up and know its all worth it, plus Im a stubborn woman, what more can I say, I dont let things go, Ive got to do it, I will not give up! :thumb:


----------



## Lou Lou

I have a chocolate addiction too keeks!!! It's my biggest weakness. What are you allowed to eat on your cheat days then? Do you have 1 day a week as a cheat day?


----------



## Keeks

Lou Lou said:


> I have a chocolate addiction too keeks!!! It's my biggest weakness. What are you allowed to eat on your cheat days then? Do you have 1 day a week as a cheat day?


Lol, its just too good isn't it!?!  I usually just have a cheat meal, with chocolate or something sweet but for the last few weeks Ive just had some chocolate and no cheat meal. It all depends on how things have gone that week really and how much progress Ive made.


----------



## Lou Lou

Keeks said:


> Lol, its just too good isn't it!?!  I usually just have a cheat meal, with chocolate or something sweet but for the last few weeks Ive just had some chocolate and no cheat meal. It all depends on how things have gone that week really and how much progress Ive made.


So have u had a cheat meal all through your training? Sorry if I'm asking a silly question...I'm new to this lol. What sort of thing do you eat in your cheat meal?


----------



## Keeks

Lou Lou said:


> So have u had a cheat meal all through your training? Sorry if I'm asking a silly question...I'm new to this lol. What sort of thing do you eat in your cheat meal?


Its not a silly question, ask away!  There were some weeks when I havent had a cheat meal, but found that the weeks following no cheat were the weeks with less progress. I believe everyone reacts differently to cheat meals/foods, but having tried with and without, it does seem to kick start my metabolism for the following week.

During this prep, for cheat meals Ive just had tuna pasta, or mexican chicken, nothing too bad really but just different form what Im usually eating. And of course some chocolate or something sweet. I also find it gives me something mentally to focus on and it gets me through the week. If I didnt have Saturday night treat to look forward to, I think I would find things more difficult. 

Are you new to the competition thing or the whole training thing too?


----------



## aad123

I see there is a lot I need to catch up on. I will have a read as I rub my big round tummy.


----------



## Lou Lou

Keeks said:


> Its not a silly question, ask away!  There were some weeks when I havent had a cheat meal, but found that the weeks following no cheat were the weeks with less progress. I believe everyone reacts differently to cheat meals/foods, but having tried with and without, it does seem to kick start my metabolism for the following week.
> 
> During this prep, for cheat meals Ive just had tuna pasta, or mexican chicken, nothing too bad really but just different form what Im usually eating. And of course some chocolate or something sweet. I also find it gives me something mentally to focus on and it gets me through the week. If I didnt have Saturday night treat to look forward to, I think I would find things more difficult.
> 
> Are you new to the competition thing or the whole training thing too?


That makes sense! You must live the week for those Saturday night treats!

Iv always kept fit and trained but have found that Iv never been able to tone my problem areas...abs and bum!! So I started looking into body building as it definatly seems to get results. So Iv been training now for a few months and am eating a clean diet but really need to understand it all better. I'm gradually working out the right way to train in the gym. I'm finding this forum great for motivation. Your journal is so inspiring!!

So expect lots of questions from me lol

X


----------



## Keeks

Lou Lou said:


> That makes sense! You must live the week for those Saturday night treats!
> 
> Iv always kept fit and trained but have found that Iv never been able to tone my problem areas...abs and bum!! So I started looking into body building as it definatly seems to get results. So Iv been training now for a few months and am eating a clean diet but really need to understand it all better. I'm gradually working out the right way to train in the gym. I'm finding this forum great for motivation. Your journal is so inspiring!!
> 
> So expect lots of questions from me lol
> 
> X


Lol, thanks! 

Yeah I do live for my treats, but it definatley gets me through the week and it feels so much more well deserved too.

Good on you girl! Theres so much to learn, Im learning all the time but its enjoyable at the same time. Ask anything you want, we all learn from each other so ask away and I'll try and help in any way I can. x


----------



## aad123

Cheat meals / days are what I live for. Every time I have a food craving I just think to myself " I will have some of that on my next cheat " and the craving goes away. Nine times out of ten I don't end up having what ever it was I was cravin but it still works. It's like your not saying no your just saying not right now. Having a weekly cheat meal makes a difference and a monthly cheat day is even better.


----------



## Lou Lou

Thanks so much keeks


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Cheat meals / days are what I live for. Every time I have a food craving I just think to myself " I will have some of that on my next cheat " and the craving goes away. Nine times out of ten I don't end up having what ever it was I was cravin but it still works. It's like your not saying no your just saying not right now. Having a weekly cheat meal makes a difference and a monthly cheat day is even better.


Thats it, once you think you are going to have something, the craving does go away, and then another one starts, lol! But they do the job IMO and keep you going through the dieting.



Lou Lou said:


> Thanks so much keeks


You're welcome hun, anytime!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Yes it was great thanks. I had sweat running down my shins and my trainers were soaking.
> 
> Enjoy the Chocs, you deserve it.


Lol, sounds like a good session then! Good to hear! :thumb:

Oh boy, did I enjoy my treats but jeeeezzzz, major chocolate hangover ths morning, still feel sick, and just urgh! Was worth it though.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lol, sounds like a good session then! Good to hear! :thumb:
> 
> Oh boy, did I enjoy my treats but jeeeezzzz, major chocolate hangover ths morning, still feel sick, and just urgh! Was worth it though.


I've 6hrs of indulgence later


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I've 6hrs of indulgence later


Nice, make it count!  What are you having?


----------



## Jay.32

Not long now Daffy, how you feeling?

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Not long now Daffy, how you feeling?
> 
> x


Not sure if you know but I've pulled out of Leeds show, fully concentrating on Nabba now and am a month out from first comp, very nervous but still feeling better about things now Ive changed feds and classes. x


----------



## Keeks

Did usual fasted cardio this morning, then off to the gym to do chest, tri's & cardio and the gym had been broken into, the little sods. They nicked the stereo, cds, my gloves & belt, the tea, coffee, and spoon!  I hate thieves! They need to be shot! On a positive note though, no damage so could've been a lot worse.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 12 then on last set, decrease weights/add weights (hurt like hell)

Incline flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 12

Single arm cable flies 3 x 15

Tri's

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Reverse grip bar pull downs same as above

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Cardio - 30 mins HIIT on Xtrainer.

Feeling a bit off now though, think Ive got a bug thats been doing the rounds so early night me thinks, cant be ill now!! Not allowed!! :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Not sure if you know but I've pulled out of Leeds show, fully concentrating on Nabba now and am a month out from first comp, very nervous but still feeling better about things now Ive changed feds and classes. x


Sorry hun I thought you was still doing the leeds show aswel as the Nabba.

which Nabba is it? (where)?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Did usual fasted cardio this morning, then off to the gym to do chest, tri's & cardio and the gym had been broken into, the little sods. They nicked the stereo, cds, my gloves & belt, the tea, coffee, and spoon!  I hate thieves! They need to be shot! On a positive note though, no damage so could've been a lot worse.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press 3 x 12 then on last set, decrease weights/add weights (hurt like hell)
> 
> Incline flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 12
> 
> Single arm cable flies 3 x 15
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Reverse grip bar pull downs same as above
> 
> Lying kickbacks 3 x 20
> 
> Cardio - 30 mins HIIT on Xtrainer.
> 
> Feeling a bit off now though, think Ive got a bug thats been doing the rounds so early night me thinks, cant be ill now!! Not allowed!! :cursing:


Hope you feel better soon

x


----------



## H10dst

Get well soon mrs xx


----------



## Keeks

Woke up at 6am on my day off, so fasted cardio done, air walker and HIIT on rower. Food shopping done, and now going show shoe shopping!!  Then another cardio session later.

Few more pics taken yesterday, bloated belly and holding water due to Saturdays cheat, but an indication of shape coming along. And a month out from first show so still a lot of changes to come yet.


----------



## Lou Lou

Looking great!!! Amazing pics


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Sorry hun I thought you was still doing the leeds show aswel as the Nabba.
> 
> which Nabba is it? (where)?


Lol, yeah I was but then decided to pull out and just concentrate on Nabba. Didnt want to come across as a bikini drop out/cross over. I want to be seen as a toned figure competitior really.

Im doing Central Britain in Doncaster, then England in West Midlands, then UK at Batley. Then.............Dominoes here I come! 



Jay.32 said:


> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> x


Thank you. Feel a bit better today, just not 100%. Hope you're ok. x



H10dst said:


> Get well soon mrs xx


Thanks. Feeling bit better, just not 100%. Hope you're ok. x


----------



## Keeks

Lou Lou said:


> Looking great!!! Amazing pics


Thank you hun!  Still a long way to go but happy enough for a month out, and still got another 6 weeks till England show and 8 weeks til UK so thats even better.


----------



## Jay.32

looking awsome.. loving them quads.. :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Looking great!! Those quads are looking really good, they've just exploded this past couple of weeks?! Abs looking nice too.

If that's your outfit for the comp you'll defo win!!!!


----------



## Steuk

Wow. Great body, I haven't read through all of your journal. But you must of put in a lot of hard work. :thumbup1:


----------



## fitrut

great job Keeks :thumb: looking good, progress obvious


----------



## Keeks

Thank you everyone! Yeah quads are really coming out now, think the XTrainer is helping as it really works my legs. And now Im actually ok with the size of my legs, dont think I'll ever be fully happy, but getting there. The hard works paying off and it all seems worth it now!


----------



## Rykard

to paraphrase

"cracking legs Grommit'


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> to paraphrase
> 
> "cracking legs Grommit'


:laugh: Cheers!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Back and shoulders are looking great. A few more weeks dieting and some tan on, and it will bring it all together.


Thanks. Yep, thats what Im hoping. And the Central Britain show is more like the practice run, got 6 weeks till the England and 8 weeks till UK so should really tighten up by then.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Great. Did you get your heels?


No, gutted! :thumbdown: The other week when I was looking for non-platform shoes, there were loads of platforms, and this time when wanting platforms, couldnt find any in my size. Ive seen some in the internet anyway so will order them I think.


----------



## dipdabs

If you're looking for platforms are dancer shoes what you have in mind? Try www.passiononline.net ... I'm not sure how great the range is on the site but should be good as the shop has loooads


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Cool, you should have a chat with my wife. She can find heels anywhere !?
> 
> Heels are great for the stage though for women, they help bring out the Calves and Glutes.


Lol, its a gift that women have.....I've seen loads on internet now, cant decide which ones to get!

Yeah they make such a difference to legs on stage, and especially platforms, my legs look so much better in them as opposed to normal heels. The only down side is the cramp, last year when practising, I got really bad cramp in my calf, and I still get twinges now, must've done a bit of damage to it?! But its worth!


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> If you're looking for platforms are dancer shoes what you have in mind? Try www.passiononline.net ... I'm not sure how great the range is on the site but should be good as the shop has loooads


Oh yay, thanks hun, will check it out!


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks said:


> Oh yay, thanks hun, will check it out!


I know the lady there aswell so if anything g u do fancy but not in stock I can always ask her to get some in


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> I know the lady there aswell so if anything g u do fancy but not in stock I can always ask her to get some in


Oh thats great, thank you! Theres some ace ones on there! x 



chilisi said:


> Ha ha that's what my wife tells me, pain is beauty!?
> 
> They do look good though


Yep, thats true on both points! The things we do to try and look good is sometimes ridiculous!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Very true. I've seen some women in massive heels that can't walk. Looks painful and not very sexy


Ive been there when I was young, bought some studpidly high platforms, went on a night out, fell and sprained my foot, was limping for a week and my dad was livid.....I got the whole 'Well its your own fault for wearing stupid shoes, you might learn a lesson from it now!' speech. Lol, again, the things we do!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Ha ha don't really want to be doing that on stage lol
> 
> My wife has so many it's unreal. I get so fed up with them all around the house. It's a different story when she's wearing them though


I know, its my worse nightmare, I keep thinking about if I trip or wobble or cramp up again! mg:

Lol, I bet!! Men, they slate women and their shoe obsession MOST of the time.........


----------



## BestBefore1989

Lou Lou said:


> Looking great!!! Amazing pics





Jay.32 said:


> looking awsome.. loving them quads.. :thumbup1:


X2 :wub:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> X2 :wub:


Ahh thanks, and thanks for the reps!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Better get practising then. I'm sure you will be fine though !


Yeah Ive been practising with my shoes quite a but, and the ones I have at the moment arent too bad to walk and pose in, but will have to see what new ones are like when I get them.


----------



## Lou Lou

Another good site for shoes is www.jagerstore.com my ladies all buy their pole shoes from there


----------



## Keeks

Lou Lou said:


> Another good site for shoes is www.jagerstore.com my ladies all buy their pole shoes from there


Ahh thanks hun, really am spoilt for choice now!  I love shoes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday done, woo hoo! Feeling tired today though so was more of a struggle than usual. Think this bug has just zonked me a little.

Just did longer session on air walker this morning then legs tonight.

Legs (had me proper wobbling)

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg holding the last rep on each set

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 30 holding every 5th rep

Abductors 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 15 then on last set, decrease weight/add reps until doing 30 reps

Then 15 mins HIIT on rower later.

:cursing:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Woke up at 6am on my day off, so fasted cardio done, air walker and HIIT on rower. Food shopping done, and now going show shoe shopping!!  Then another cardio session later.
> 
> Few more pics taken yesterday, bloated belly and holding water due to Saturdays cheat, but an indication of shape coming along. And a month out from first show so still a lot of changes to come yet.
> 
> View attachment 94734
> View attachment 94735
> View attachment 94736
> View attachment 94737
> 
> 
> You look amazing /well balanced and beautiful,reps and very well done,now i think everyone should quarq


everyone but me that is ,as i am too big and scary for such things xx:rolleyes:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> everyone but me that is ,as i am too big and scary for such things xx:rolleyes:


Ahh thank you!  Finally think Im getting there. Lol, and no ones too big or scary to quark! 

Hope you're ok! xx


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you!  Finally think Im getting there. Lol, and no ones too big or scary to quark!
> 
> Hope you're ok! xx


I was until back went"fook it!",pain now,,,


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio as usual, air walker then HIIT on rower. Could do with changing this slightly but foots still not 100% so been avoiding tabata and walking so for the moment, it'll have to do.

Back, bis & abs, then cardio tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull down 3 x 15

Hyps on a ball holding every 5th rep 3 x 25

Bi's

Warm up hammers

21's x 3

Concentration curls 3 x 15

Cable curls 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 30 with leg raises 4 x 30

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Pumped up bi's.....

Loving my new training, lifting heavy, well heavier and really feeling pumped up.


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I was until back went"fook it!",pain now,,,


Oh heck!! Hope its not too bad! Warm bath and get some quark down ya, the bath might help and the quark......well quarks just always good! x


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Your bi's look awesome. Free ticket to the guns show


Lol, cheers! I do like my guns!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Reminds how awesome arms can look when your lean. I need to get on that!?


You're arms not lean? Get on it, then we can have a gun fight! :2guns:


----------



## Rykard

great guns


----------



## BRONSON0404

Damn Girl...Looking on top form.


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> great guns


  Thank you!



chilisi said:


> Bicep fight at dawn!?
> 
> Not really that lean, getting there! Looking more peaked, so the fat is slowly coming off.
> 
> My mate has "the safety catch is on" Tattoed on one of his biceps. Even funnier that they are skinny


Bring it on! :gun_bandana:

They're coming along then :thumb:

Thats bad, but hilarious at the same time. Who would have that as a tattoo!?!?!


----------



## Keeks

BRONSON0404 said:


> Damn Girl...Looking on top form.


Thank you!


----------



## biglbs

I tripped on my wifes quark pot!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I tripped on my wifes quark pot!


PMSL! That did not happen!!! Trying to blame quark!!?!? Not allowed in here!

I cant rep you either at the moment but when I can, that deserves a rep for making me chuckle! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> PMSL! That did not happen!!! Trying to blame quark!!?!? Not allowed in here!
> 
> I cant rep you either at the moment but when I can, that deserves a rep for making me chuckle! :lol:


Yup got to have a quark specialist support on back for a while,osteoquark said he had never seen an injury quark as bad,needs massage with quark/evoo.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I know, it's crazy what sort of Tatts people get. Losing at bets is a common one. Silly bastards
> 
> How's your new training coming along?


I know of someone with a camel on his big toe, not good!

Loving the new training, just feels so much better. Its the way I prefer to train anyway, instead of the more circuit style/light weight/high reps training I was doing. Looking forward to when Ive done with my shows this year too as I'll be hitting it really hard for a few weeks before it all starts again for next year. Should make some decent progress for next year anyway.

You still liking your change?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Yup got to have a quark specialist support on back for a while,osteoquark said he had never seen an injury quark as bad,needs massage with quark/evoo.


:laugh: You do make me laugh with your quarkisms! Get some quark slapped on it, cant do any harm!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Excellent. It's great to enjoy your training.
> 
> Mines going well. Really liking it and my body is responding well, except for shin splints and sore wrists! Other than that, it's really good.
> 
> Bench press, clean and press, then deadlifts. Awesome
> 
> But the gym I go to normally on Wednesday's mornings which has the class, was shut this morning!? There's me sat outside in my car at 630am, pre workout supps and coffee working over time. Mix up with staff apparently. I found another gym luckily!?
> 
> And I get 2 free classes out of it. Boom!?


Yeah it does make a difference when you're enjoying it, makes you put 110% efort in I find. Glad its going well. Know what you mean though with new little niggles, but they'll ease.

Ha, at least you found another gym and yay for the free classes! Stuff like that frustrates the hell out of me but at least it worked out, all good!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Yup got to have a quark specialist support on back for a while,osteoquark said he had never seen an injury quark as bad,needs massage with quark/evoo.


what a cheesy post :no:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> what a cheesy post :no:


Quark off:thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> :laugh: You do make me laugh with your quarkisms! Get some quark slapped on it, cant do any harm!


Can't gives me chronic 'Quark-ons'!


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey hun great pics looking nice and full, you've got great shoulders how do you train them? Mine are terrible might hit them twice a week next year! Great shape though watch out NABBA!


----------



## Keeks

Tired, hungry, hungry and tired..............:sad: Its been a looooooonnnnnnnnnnggggg day, thank god its nearly weekend, Im properly zonked! But can see a few more veins around groin area so its worth it!

Air walker for cardio this morning, then chest, tri's, abs & cardio tonight.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 12, dropsetting last set upto 20 reps

Incline flies with a twist 3 x 12 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Single arm cable flies 3 x 15 each side

Tri's

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holdin every 5th rep

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 12 superset with normal grip 3 x 12

Lying kickbacks 3 x 25

Abs

Hill walkers 3 x 20 with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:yawn:

The whole session was tough tonight, very little energy and Ive got another 7 & 1/2 weeks to go! :crying: But I know it'll be worth it!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> what a cheesy post :no:


:laugh:  :laugh: Very cheesy indeed!



biglbs said:


> Can't gives me chronic 'Quark-ons'!


Go with it, nothing wrong with a quark-on, enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Crack on girl:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Hey hun great pics looking nice and full, you've got great shoulders how do you train them? Mine are terrible might hit them twice a week next year! Great shape though watch out NABBA!


Ahh thanks hun, heres hoping! 

As for shoulders, I was told by someone with cracking boulder shoulders to do side lat raises first, before any pressing. I used to do pressing first, and could lift quite heavy but then changed to lat raises first, had to drop weight for pressing but now shapes really showing and getting slight mini boulders! 

After lat raises, I do pressing, then seated lat raises and rear delt raises, and also just started doing front plate raises again. Also, I was doing side lat raises after training chest, but dropped this when training changed for bikini class, however will be starting this again now. Every little helps, and my focus after this years shows is to carry on for my quest for cracking glutes, but I also want proper boulder shoulders!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Crack on girl:thumb:


Dont you mean quark on!?! 

Hows the back? Hope rubbing quark into it helped! :laugh:


----------



## CJ

Hope your feeling better...its sh1te when the crap days come and seem to drag on for an age


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Dont you mean quark on!?!
> 
> Hows the back? Hope rubbing quark into it helped! :laugh:


all good thanks quarklet,well not realy,but had it tweaked,so will see,quark,quark x


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Hope your feeling better...its sh1te when the crap days come and seem to drag on for an age


Thank you! The one thing though that I always think when Im feeling like this is that all the dieting and cardio is working, Im getting leaner and its getting closer to show time and that picks me up a little. 

And its another day closer to weekend, cant wait for Sunday!!!! :thumb:



biglbs said:


> all good thanks quarklet,well not realy,but had it tweaked,so will see,quark,quark x


Well I hope the tweak worked and it eases! x


----------



## CharlieC25

Yeah I've been starting my sessions with side raises but only recently so that'll be my new routine for next year! Think my side Delts are prob my worst part.

Thanks hun! Glad things are all going well in here.. Are you still popping along to the Leeds show?


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Yeah I've been starting my sessions with side raises but only recently so that'll be my new routine for next year! Think my side Delts are prob my worst part.
> 
> Thanks hun! Glad things are all going well in here.. Are you still popping along to the Leeds show?


Yep, it does do the trick so stick with it.

Yep, plodding along nicely thanks.  Just feels like its been forever, but nearly there now, thank god.

Still going to Leeds, will feel funny not competing but cant wait to see CJ and Rack on stage and a few other girls I know who are doing it. Cant wait, and its when Im having my cheat so should be a super day! x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Tired, hungry, hungry and tired..............:sad: Its been a looooooonnnnnnnnnnggggg day, thank god its nearly weekend, Im properly zonked! But can see a few more veins around groin area so its worth it!
> 
> Air walker for cardio this morning, then chest, tri's, abs & cardio tonight.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press 3 x 12, dropsetting last set upto 20 reps
> 
> Incline flies with a twist 3 x 12 superset with press ups 3 x 10
> 
> Single arm cable flies 3 x 15 each side
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holdin every 5th rep
> 
> Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 12 superset with normal grip 3 x 12
> 
> Lying kickbacks 3 x 25
> 
> Abs
> 
> Hill walkers 3 x 20 with side hill walkers 3 x 20
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> 30 mins HIIT on XTrainer
> 
> :yawn:
> 
> The whole session was tough tonight, very little energy and Ive got another 7 & 1/2 weeks to go! :crying: But I know it'll be worth it!


Just keep going Daffy, it will all be worth it in the end.

Whats your plans after the shows?

x


----------



## MissBC

Looking wicked babe x  the quark i think is our secret weapon hehehehe

ssssshhhhhhh dont tell anyone about it

How long now?


----------



## 1010AD

Keeks said:


> :
> 
> The whole session was tough tonight, very little energy and Ive got another 7 & 1/2 weeks to go! :crying: But I know it'll be worth it!


Hey Keeks quick run through the thread to try and catch up, looking awesome btw but have I missed something? You not doing Leeds show this weekend ??


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Just keep going Daffy, it will all be worth it in the end.
> 
> Whats your plans after the shows?
> 
> x


Yeah gotta keep going, just difficult now, minus zero energy. :sad:

Plans for after........well after a huge huge re-feed, going to chill out for a few weeks whilst eating lots, training heavy and then start prepping in the new year for Nabba north west, possibly Brits if I qualify, then will be doing Nabba England & UK again this time next year. x 



MissBC said:


> Looking wicked babe x  the quark i think is our secret weapon hehehehe
> 
> ssssshhhhhhh dont tell anyone about it
> 
> How long now?


Ahh thanks hun. Lol, yep, Im putting it down to the quark! But I cant keep it quite! :laugh:

3 weeks to go till Central Britain, very excited but very tired. I guess its not that long really.



1010AD said:


> Hey Keeks quick run through the thread to try and catch up, looking awesome btw but have I missed something? You not doing Leeds show this weekend ??


Hia! Thank you! I decided to pull out of Leeds show due to changing feds and to just concentrate on Nabba, first show in 3 weeks, cant wait! After dieting for so long and seeing whats underneath, Im just not a bikini girl really, not as lean, more chunky and muscular but I like how Im looking so alls good.  Still gutted Im not doing Leeds but still going to watch and very excited!

Hope you're ok.


----------



## Keeks

Power tired again, not good but thankfully its weekend now.

Fasted cardio was air walker & HIIT on rower, then abs & cardio tonight, but only did 20 mins HIIT on Xtrainer instead of the planned 30 mins, was just too tired! Anyway, feet up and ready to chill the fooook out now.

:sleeping:


----------



## CharlieC25

It'll give you lots of motivation for NABBA Hun I wish I could go as a friend is doing fitness but it's a 5 hour trek for me, NOT doing that a week out!

You refeeding this weekend?x


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> It'll give you lots of motivation for NABBA Hun I wish I could go as a friend is doing fitness but it's a 5 hour trek for me, NOT doing that a week out!
> 
> You refeeding this weekend?x


Yeah I know Im going to get even more excited and super motivated going on Sunday, gonna be good!  Thats a shame but dont blame you at a week out, not worth it. I'll try and get some pics anyway.

Yep Im having a decent re-feed on Sunday, really REALLY need it this week so going to have a decent bash at it on Sunday night, cant wait. How about you? And how you feeling a week out? Hope all's good. x


----------



## biglbs

Hay lovely,have a great weekend,enjoy the refeed!


----------



## Rotsocks

Hope everything is going well Keeks.

Will be giving you a cheer tomorrow.


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Hay lovely,have a great weekend,enjoy the refeed!


Hallo Mr lovely!  I will, believe me, I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a fab weekend too! 



Rotsocks said:


> Hope everything is going well Keeks.
> 
> Will be giving you a cheer tomorrow.


Hia. Yep, everythings good but Im not doing the Leeds show now, just fully concentrating on Nabba, so 3 weeks to go till show time! Hope you're doing ok. Are you going to Leeds tomorrow? Im still going to watch, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Keeks

Good Saturdau morning!!!! Measurements & scales havent changed much this week but to be honest, I feel like Ive changed quite a bit this week, so happy enough. My small clothes are feeling baggier so all's good!

Anyway, legs this morning, followed by a waxing session.......now thats a real Saturday morning! :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Anyway, legs this morning, followed by a waxing session.......now thats a real Saturday morning! :cursing:


which hurts the most?


----------



## 1010AD

Keeks said:


> Hia! Thank you! I decided to pull out of Leeds show due to changing feds and to just concentrate on Nabba, first show in 3 weeks, cant wait! After dieting for so long and seeing whats underneath, Im just not a bikini girl really, not as lean, more chunky and muscular but I like how Im looking so alls good.  Still gutted Im not doing Leeds but still going to watch and very excited!
> 
> Hope you're ok.


 Didn't think that was a bikini arm pumped up like that but looking good for your new comp, think you'll do well in the Nabba but when did this decision come about


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Good Saturdau morning!!!! Measurements & scales havent changed much this week but to be honest, I feel like Ive changed quite a bit this week, so happy enough. My small clothes are feeling baggier so all's good!
> 
> Anyway, legs this morning, followed by a waxing session.......now thats a real Saturday morning! :cursing:


I have never wanted to be anything other than a human until the other day and then it occured to me that i wanted to be your quark........now wax seems a far better morph for me

XX


----------



## CharlieC25

I'm just waiting to hear from Mr Pscarb what the refeed situation is this week, I've got everything crossed haha dropped 3lbs this week and I'm due on lady time so pretty pleased with that. Felt very fatigued yesterday but seem to be more energetic today prob because it's my day of rest 

Details of your refeed required on Monday please! 9 days to go I feel ok still not looking lean enough but I'm happy enough considering the weight I started at and all the happenings of this prep..


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> View attachment 95257
> Didn't think that was a bikini arm pumped up like that but looking good for your new comp, think you'll do well in the Nabba but when did this decision come about


Lol, yeah Ive changed quite a lot over the last few weeks and realised Im not a bikini girl, and feel loads happoer about things now though. I only decided 2 weeks ago when I saw my PT, then dropped out of Leeds last week. Cant wait for Nabba though, so excited and it feels right for me.



chilisi said:


> Legs then waxing. You must love pain ha ha
> 
> Your new Avi is nice on the eyes I must say!


Tough morning, pain and suffering a plenty!

Thanks, thought it was about time for a change.



biglbs said:


> I have never wanted to be anything other than a human until the other day and then it occured to me that i wanted to be your quark........now wax seems a far better morph for me
> 
> XX


Ha ha, if you were my wax I would be cursuing you to high heaven and back again, and dreading seeing you, quark is the better option. 



BestBefore1989 said:


> which hurts the most?


Both hurt like hell, not a good combo! All done now though, thank god!


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> I'm just waiting to hear from Mr Pscarb what the refeed situation is this week, I've got everything crossed haha dropped 3lbs this week and I'm due on lady time so pretty pleased with that. Felt very fatigued yesterday but seem to be more energetic today prob because it's my day of rest
> 
> Details of your refeed required on Monday please! 9 days to go I feel ok still not looking lean enough but I'm happy enough considering the weight I started at and all the happenings of this prep..


Fingers crossed for your refeed! Good drop this week, cant wait to see comp pics, very exciting! Bet your looking ace hun, you were in the pic from the other week so bet you're looking fab. 9 days!!!!! x


----------



## 1010AD

Keeks said:


> Lol, yeah Ive changed quite a lot over the last few weeks and realised Im not a bikini girl, and feel loads happoer about things now though. I only decided 2 weeks ago when I saw my PT, then dropped out of Leeds last week. Cant wait for Nabba though, so excited and it feels right for me.


Not seen any full pic's of you, missed them if been posted up but looking at your pumped arms well suited to Nabba than UKBFF - Bikini category so what category will you enter Miss figure toned or trained or something else if there's another. Looking back toned is what you 1st did wasn't it so maybe bikini wasn't for you and now it feels right and your focused so good look in the comp I think you will do well :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> Not seen any full pic's of you, missed them if been posted up but looking at your pumped arms well suited to Nabba than UKBFF - Bikini category so what category will you enter Miss figure toned or trained or something else if there's another. Looking back toned is what you 1st did wasn't it so maybe bikini wasn't for you and now it feels right and your focused so good look in the comp I think you will do well :thumbup1:


Yeah its was always Nabba toned figure that I wanted to do tbh, and just sort of got side tracked with bikini class, but am fully focused on Nabba now. Here are a few pics from the last couple of weeks, getting there I think.


----------



## Keeks

So it feels funny this morning, should've been show day and feel a tad gutted Im not doing it, but know I shouldnt've been doing it really anyway, and only 3 weeks till proper show day. 

Fasted cardio was just a longer session on air walker this morning then abs done, and off to beast shoulders shortly, then off to Leeds show, cant wait!!!!  Plus I get some decent food today, and chocolate.............WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Fab day today but home early and now for some treats..... :drool:

Shoulders session this morning then a shorter session of HIIT on XTrainer.

Shoulders

Arnold press 3 x 12

Seated lar raises 3 x 12

Plate raises with twist at top 3 x 15

Rear delt raises 3 x 12

Leeds show was ace although didnt stop for all of it, pretty shattered but saw quite a bit of the judging. Saw CJ and Rack looking awesome. 

Felt really weird though watching the bikini girls and it hit me sooooo hard, that although they looked fab, I just feel a bit like I shouldn't have trained this year last aiming for it, its just not me, I want muscle, not loads but I do want noticeable muscle. I definately feel motivated though now to kick assss for the last stretch of prep, roll on comp day!!! 

- - - Updated - - -



chilisi said:


> Enjoy the cheat
> 
> I'm sure going today and seeing all the competitors will motivate you for the last few weeks.
> 
> Have a good one.


I will, dont you worry! 

Yeah had an awesome time and super motivated now!


----------



## Jay.32

Glad you had a good day Daffy...

You now know what you need to do...x


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Get packing that muscle girl


Lol, Im trying, thats for sure! 



Jay.32 said:


> Glad you had a good day Daffy...
> 
> You now know what you need to do...x


Yep, head down and very focused now.  x


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio same as usual, air walker & HIIT on rower then been to see my PT about preparations for the next few weeks. Shes happy with how Im looking so thats good, now its head down, train like foooook for the next two weeks, make every session count then the fun beings.

Will be working out what day on my carb cycle I look best this week, I personally think the third day but will see what PT thinks, then she can plan my last week properly. Its also a practice for the bigger shows, England & UK so we'll see how things go. 

Swapping leg day this week and going to do them today as Im off work on holiday so can beast them today instead of after work tomorrow when I'll probably be more tired, although feeling pretty tired today. In fact, feeling pretty shattered every day now!


----------



## Jay.32

SMASH THEM LEGS DAFFY


----------



## Keeks

Legs smashed! :bounce: :cursing: :bounce:

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Single leg lying leg curls 3 x 20 each leg holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Abductors 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Leg press (feet high & wide) 4 x 15

Another HIIT session on rower later.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Great leg session!
> 
> What sort of HIIT. do you do on the rower. i've using it latley in my circuits. 30secs-1 min blasts


Lol, no it wasnt great, no leg session is great.....I HATE LEG DAYS but feels good when Ive done! 

I tend to do different intervals each session just to make it different. Maybe 15-20 mins of 30 secs & 30 secs/1 min blasts, or 2 mins of 30 secs fast/slow then 2 mins of 20 secs fast/slow, then 2 mins of 10 secs the same, and repeat this several times, or 5 mins of 30 sec blasts then 5 mins of 20 sec blasts then 5 mins of 30 sec blasts, and usually finish off with maybe 5 or 10 mins slower pace.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Sounds pretty cheeky that. Must make a massive difference to your overal fitness doing that.
> 
> I'm not a fan or Rowers, but they are a great piece of kit. Being 5'5, I feel like i've got to pull twice as much


When I started this years prep, I found the rower so tough, but its got easier, still knackers me and know its working but find it a bit easier so fitness must've improved. They are great for cardio, and as my foots still not 100%, Ive used it a lot more this last few weeks and think that it has helped how my top half is looking. Know what you mean though, Im only 5'2 so does feel a bit like that!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Bloody hell, you must have to go like the clappers lol
> 
> It's a great way to get I shape as you say. I get bored really easy.
> 
> My mate was the concept 2 rower indoor world champ at 100k. Around 6 and a half hours I think it took him. Not my cup of tea at all!


Lol, I do, I just hope one day it doesnt break and I go flying off the end! But yeah, it is a fab cardio workout.

Jeez, thats some rowing, blinky flip! Impressive and even more so cos I reckon that would be sooo boring to do, over 6 hours on a rower......good on him for doing it! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I know and he didnt have music or anything to motivate him. just the screen! Most i've managed is 30mins then I fell asleep.


No music........even more well done to him, that must've been sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring! 30 mins max for me, then I get a bit fed up, never mind adding 6 hours onto that!


----------



## Jay.32

speaking of music, what you having for your show Daf?


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I know, he must practice by watching paint dry!
> 
> Whats on the cards for tomorrow in the gym?


PMSL, I reckon I would prefer that to 6 & 1/2 hours on a rower!

As I moved my days around this week, Im going to do shoulders & cardio tomorrow, then cardio & abs Wed, back, bi's & cardio Thursday, then cardio on Friday. Then its weekend already, woo hoo!  How about you?



Jay.32 said:


> speaking of music, what you having for your show Daf?


Not sure as yet. Been practising my routine this afternoon and have a couple of tunes but need to decide which one to go with. Its hard work you know! :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

You will know when the time comes... x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> You will know when the time comes... x


Yeah I know it'lll come, and at least I've got a couple in mind to choose from, but need to just polish routine off before I pick the music I think. x



chilisi said:


> The weeks do fly by when your into a good routine. Will be opening our Christmas pressie's before we know it!
> 
> I'm doing a strength and power circuit tomorrow morning. No sure what's going to be like though.


Yay!! I know, cant wait for Christmas and its only about 90 days away. I do find the weeks are flying and think because Im in such a routine that thats why they do seem to fly so fast, glad Im not the only one like that anyway! Im so in the Christmas mood now though and cant wait for the christmas food, and just wrapping up in snuggl clothes, and just generally the christmas feel................I love christmas!!!! 

Have fun with your session tomorrow, sounds interesting.....let me know what its like.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> 90 days..... Thats mental!
> 
> I love Christmas. I spent hours last year building the perfect Christmas music CD. Every place we were invited too, I brought them a copy
> 
> Looking forward to it, i've just moved nearer to the town centre and the gym is probably 4mins walk from my house! Will save us a ton Fuel if I get on with it.


Ahh thats ace, cant beat the classic Christmas songs, and as soon as I start hearing them in November, its officially Christmas!

Thats handy for the gym then, and you can jog home for an extra 4 mins cardio after each session. :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Good evening mrs, see everything is going well in her and you seem to be doing really well too!!


----------



## RACK

Was great to see you on sunday Keeks, so sorry I didn't have more time to chat, I was a little all over the place x

I've still not got a krispy kream either!!!! haha


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Yeah and the first Xmas advert!
> 
> Good point, can be my warm up!


13 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!! And date wise, its 3 months today, roll on Christmas, and the adverts, and songs and most importantly, the food! 

Yep, warm up and cool down, just hope now its turning to winter, the weathers not too bad.



H10dst said:


> Good evening mrs, see everything is going well in her and you seem to be doing really well too!!


Evening Mr!  Hows you? Hope all's ok! Yep, things going ok thanks, hard work but getting there. :thumb:



RACK said:


> Was great to see you on sunday Keeks, so sorry I didn't have more time to chat, I was a little all over the place x
> 
> I've still not got a krispy kream either!!!! haha


Lol, I know what its like. Was good to see you anyway, and fab to see you on stage, you looked like you loved every second of it and quite rightly so, you've done fantastic! 

And so did Gemma, she looked fantastic, well done her!  Hows she feeling? Mega chuffed I bet.....whats her plans now? Bet she's got the comp bug now!?

We went home via Krispy Kreme and got a couple and they were amazing, but felt so sick after, was worth it though! x


----------



## Keeks

So I swapped my days this week and did legs yesterday, and was going to do shoulders today, but still have slight doms from Sundays session so have done my cardio day today, and shoulders tomorrow. Fasted cardio done this morning was air walker.

Ive also changed my abs training now and will be doing two longer sessions per week, and these will be done on my two cardio only days so did this today.

Abs

Hill walkers 4 x 20 with side hill walkers 4 x 20

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 30 with leg raises 4 x 30

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer



Tired and hungry all day again, and just glad another day is done with....starting to really REALLY feel it now and just shattered and worn out, I just keep telling myself theres not long to go, but know theres another 6 & 1/2 weeks left :cursing: Hey ho, if it was easy, everyone and their dog would be doing it and it wouldnt be quite as challenging or rewarding.


----------



## H10dst

6 1/2 weeks will fly by, I remember the start of this journal and that was aaaaagggggeeeessssss a go


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 6 1/2 weeks will fly by, I remember the start of this journal and that was aaaaagggggeeeessssss a go


Lol, it was quite a while ago, but 7 weeks seems longer away than the start of this journal! I know it'll go more quickly than I think, but its getting hard now, mentally too. Been dieting now for over 25 weeks and all I can think of is food! :crying:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Lol, it was quite a while ago, but 7 weeks seems longer away than the start of this journal! I know it'll go more quickly than I think, but its getting hard now, mentally too. Been dieting now for over 25 weeks and all I can think of is food! :crying:


Daffy I have a new love in my life!!!

Toasted fruit bread with chocolate orange spread!!!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## RACK

I'm so proud of gemma gettin a top 6 finish after going from nothing with 10months training. She's got the bug now, she's havin a few months off then going for the Body Power show next year


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio the same as usual, air walker and HIIT on rower then shoulders & cardio tonight.

Shoulders

Single arm lat raises 3 x 12

DB Press not fully extending arms 1 x 20 light weight, then 3 x 15 heavy

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Front plate raises with a twist at top 3 x 15

Rear delt raises on incline bench 3 x 15

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer.

Tired and hungry, but not quite as tired as yesterday thank god. Still more than ready for weekend though!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Christmas food...... What a lovely thought
> 
> Killer session earlier. Nearly puked up my lungs. Enjoyed it after though.
> 
> You hit the nail on the head keeks. If everybody could get into the shape your in, it wouldn't be such a prize to yourself when your up on stage showing all your hard work off.
> 
> Chin up young lady. Forget 6 and half weeks, think of Christmas Day instead!


Lol, sounds like a good session then!

Yeah cant wait for the Xmas food, I find myself daydreaming at work about Xmas food, and I really really cant wait, and yep, thats my new focus, might help pass the next few weeks anyway! 

I know its worth it in the end, and although it is hard, its worth doing and liek you said, it is like a prize in itself! Thank you!



Jay.32 said:


> Daffy I have a new love in my life!!!
> 
> Toasted fruit bread with chocolate orange spread!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> View attachment 95631


 mg:

What are you doing to me?????????????????????? Seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats something that I do NOT want to see right now, I want it so much! :sad:



RACK said:


> I'm so proud of gemma gettin a top 6 finish after going from nothing with 10months training. She's got the bug now, she's havin a few months off then going for the Body Power show next year


Yeah its amazing, such an achievement, bet she feels ace and glad she's wanting to carry on. The prep can be hard but so worth it, good on her!


----------



## biglbs

Hi keeks,come on last bit now:thumbup1:

Quark on!!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Hi keeks,come on last bit now:thumbup1:
> 
> Quark on!!


Yep, gotta keep pushing.  Hows your back? Hope its getting better!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Yep, gotta keep pushing.  Hows your back? Hope its getting better!


Ah bless ya,in this stage of diet and you ask,,,,,,Unhappy it is worse,struggling matemg:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Ah bless ya,in this stage of diet and you ask,,,,,,Unhappy it is worse,struggling matemg:


Oh no, sorry to hear that! Take it the quark didnt work then!? Have you ever tried acupuncture, works wonders for all sorts, I swear by it!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that! Take it the quark didnt work then!? Have you ever tried acupuncture, works wonders for all sorts, I swear by it!


Yes mate tried the lot

,all is a result of cumulative injuries of days gone by,

also 34 years of heavy lifting,

my back is my weak link,but hay everything else is fine!!! 

If i had not tripped over that Quark pot a? :lol:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that! Take it the quark didnt work then!? Have you ever tried acupuncture, works wonders for all sorts, I swear by it!


For a moment I read that as quark-upuncture :lol: If there ever is such a thing I fully expect to see you as the inventor! 

Have not been in here for a while, how are things going since you decided to change your competition class, all good?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Yes mate tried the lot
> 
> ,all is a result of cumulative injuries of days gone by,
> 
> also 34 years of heavy lifting,
> 
> my back is my weak link,but hay everything else is fine!!!
> 
> If i had not tripped over that Quark pot a? :lol:


Oh heck, well you'll just have to stcik with rubbing quark into it in the hope that it is in fact a cure for a bad back! You never know, I mean it is wonder stuff! Hope it eases off though....fingers crossed for you! 

And no way was it the quark pot...............no way! :laugh:



Dtlv74 said:


> For a moment I read that as quark-upuncture :lol: If there ever is such a thing I fully expect to see you as the inventor!
> 
> Have not been in here for a while, how are things going since you decided to change your competition class, all good?


Lol, yep, Id fully expect to be the inventor of something ike that!

All's good thanks, trainings going well and am not panicking like I was, chilled out and am happier with how Im looking, and my PT's happy so all's good. Diet and prep is getting to the really hard stage, shattered and hungry but thats to be expected. I will be glad when its done though as I just need to chill out and eat for a while, Im just a bit worn out and am ready to re-charge myself before it all starts again next year. 

Hows you anyway...hope all's ok?


----------



## CJ

Was great to meet you last weekend girl


----------



## Keeks

Thursday done........ 

Fasted cardio was same as usual, air walker and HIIT on rower. So want to go power walking again but its too dark in the mornings now before work, but might try it at weekend depending on the weather.

Back, bi's & cardio tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 12

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hyps on a ball 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

Bi's

Warm up hammers

Seated db curls 3 x 12

Concentration curls 3 x 15

Cable bar curls 3 x 12

30 mins HIIT on Xtrainer.

Got home to find the most hugest spider in my kitchen, so I did an Inspector Gadget move with my leg and extended it quite a lot really so I didnt have to go to near the spider, and squished the little blighter, but it actually crunched..............ewwwwww!! Then it got sucked up by Hetty (my pink vacuum.) I hate spiders!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Was great to meet you last weekend girl


You too CJ. Hope you're having a good week and ready for show time again! Very excited for you!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> You too CJ. Hope you're having a good week and ready for show time again! Very excited for you!


Much better place both mentally and physically keeks

Whats the details if your show ? Dates venue etc


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Much better place both mentally and physically keeks
> 
> Whats the details if your show ? Dates venue etc


Oh yay, thats great to hear! I bet it feels better cos you know what the process is etc, how it feels on stage and just been reading your journal and about making a few tweaks etc, all helps to put your mind at ease too. Good luck but you were great on Sunday anyway so you're really gonna smash it this weekend! 

How did you find them Xpel diruetics btw?

Central Britain is Doncaster on 13th Oct, then England show is West Midlands on 28th Oct, then UK show is Batley on 11th Nov, then its time for some serious chill out time, and food!

It feels weird being 2 weeks out again......I was 2 weeks out 3 weeks ago so mentally, it feels weird but think Im coming in quite well now so the extra time has been a bonus really.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Oh yay, thats great to hear! I bet it feels better cos you know what the process is etc, how it feels on stage and just been reading your journal and about making a few tweaks etc, all helps to put your mind at ease too. Good luck but you were great on Sunday anyway so you're really gonna smash it this weekend!
> 
> How did you find them Xpel diruetics btw?
> 
> Central Britain is Doncaster on 13th Oct, then England show is West Midlands on 28th Oct, then UK show is Batley on 11th Nov, then its time for some serious chill out time, and food!
> 
> It feels weird being 2 weeks out again......I was 2 weeks out 3 weeks ago so mentally, it feels weird but think Im coming in quite well now so the extra time has been a bonus really.


Xpel is brilliant stuff...I'll be using something a tad stronger this time though.

I'll definitely try and make one of your shows.

I really think you'll do well


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Xpel is brilliant stuff...I'll be using something a tad stronger this time though.
> 
> I'll definitely try and make one of your shows.
> 
> I really think you'll do well


Ahh thank you!  Would be great if you could make it to one of them, but will be taking loads of pics anyway and will be posting them in here. My PT's happy with things and shes the expert, so if shes happy, Im happy.

I might give it a go then, heard a few people say its decent stuff.


----------



## Jay.32

Hey Daffy, is everything ok??


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hey Daffy, is everything ok??


Morning! Yeah all's ok thanks. Tired, tired and tired, and hungry but ok!  Hope you're ok. x

- - - Updated - - -

Fasted cardio done, just a longer session on air walker and off to beast legs shortly.


----------



## Rykard

legs on a saturday, does it get any better lol


----------



## Keeks

Saturdays leg session and two cardio session done, shopping done, now time to chill out, housework can wait til tomorrow! 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 dropset 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 20

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 15 superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with SLDL's 3 x 15

Another cardio session this afternoon, HIIT on rower. Posing & routine practice later but chilling out for the moment.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Have you been following the female classes at the Olympia? Must be some great inspiration there for you!


Ive seen some of the pre judging pics, they are absolutely out of this world, totally! And the men too, if Olympia doesnt inspire and motivate people, then nothing will. They are amazing, they look amazing and they are amazing to do what it takes to look like that, very inspirational!!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2012-olympia-webcast-replays.html
> 
> Take at look at the this. The men are in amazing condition, they look beastly, as are the women. It looks like an amazing show.
> 
> There's Something about Heels and Muscle, that make life great


Great link, thank you! Just been watching some of it and they are just pure awesomeness......out of this world! Would love to go one year, bet its great to actually be there and see them in the flesh.

Lol, yeah I bet Phil Heath looks cracking in a pair of diamonte heels!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Ha ha I was thinking more Kai Greene myself.
> 
> Watching the guys on stage makes me want to go to the gym!? They make me look like a skinny/fat Child


Nah, definately Phil Heath, 6 inch diamonte platforms, would just top the whole effect off!

Yeah Im like that, both wanting to go to the gym and that I look like ive never heard of a gym, never mind been to one! It'll make me work my assss off today anyway!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Good good. Get off your butt and get to the gym then, you have a show to win!?


Lol, I know, Im going!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Have a good one. I'm back off to bed ha ha


 mg: Ha cheers, thats just not fair! But thats where I'll be 7 weeks today, in bed till late on a Sunday with no fasted cardio......ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio was air walker and HIIT on rower, then chest, tri's and more cardio.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 12 then dropset last set, 15 then 20 reps (burned like hell :cursing: )

Incline flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 15

Single arm cable flies 3 x 15 each arm

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 25

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer

Routine & posing practice this afternoon, and now Im properly foooooked!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Fasted cardio was air walker and HIIT on rower, then chest, tri's and more cardio.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press 3 x 12 then dropset last set, 15 then 20 reps (burned like hell :cursing: )
> 
> Incline flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 15
> 
> Single arm cable flies 3 x 15 each arm
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Lying kickbacks 3 x 25
> 
> 30 mins HIIT on XTrainer
> 
> Routine & posing practice this afternoon, and now Im properly foooooked!


I bet you'll be like a teenager strutting round your bedroom singing into your hairbrush totally forgetting its comp time soon.  

X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I bet you'll be like a teenager strutting round your bedroom singing into your hairbrush totally forgetting its comp time soon.
> 
> X


Dont know about the teenager thing but I do feel like a tool, thats for sure! x :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Dont know about the teenager thing but I do feel like a tool, thats for sure! x :laugh:


Oh yeah I forgot your really old!! 

I am sure it will all be worth it when you in competition.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Oh yeah I forgot your really old!!
> 
> I am sure it will all be worth it when you in competition.


 mg: Not old, just not young!

Yeah I know it'll be worth it, cant wait!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: Not old, just not young!
> 
> Yeah I know it'll be worth it, cant wait!


Older than me. 

X


----------



## Keeks

Cardio and abs day today. Fasted cardio was air walker and HIIT on rower, then abs and HIIT on XTrainer tonight. Knackered but only 4 days left to work then Im off next week so can put everything into prep next week. :thumb:

- - - Updated - - -

Cardio and abs day today. Fasted cardio was air walker and HIIT on rower, then abs and HIIT on XTrainer tonight. Knackered but only 4 days left to work then Im off next week so can put everything into prep next week. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Cardio and abs day today. Fasted cardio was air walker and HIIT on rower, then abs and HIIT on XTrainer tonight. Knackered but only 4 days left to work then Im off next week so can put everything into prep next week. :thumb:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Cardio and abs day today. Fasted cardio was air walker and HIIT on rower, then abs and HIIT on XTrainer tonight. Knackered but only 4 days left to work then Im off next week so can put everything into prep next week. :thumb:


off next week... nice.. now you will need to work hard.... not watch jeremy kyle and loose women.

xx

- - - Updated - - -



Keeks said:


> Cardio and abs day today. Fasted cardio was air walker and HIIT on rower, then abs and HIIT on XTrainer tonight. Knackered but only 4 days left to work then Im off next week so can put everything into prep next week. :thumb:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Cardio and abs day today. Fasted cardio was air walker and HIIT on rower, then abs and HIIT on XTrainer tonight. Knackered but only 4 days left to work then Im off next week so can put everything into prep next week. :thumb:


off next week... nice.. now you will need to work hard.... not watch jeremy kyle and loose women.

xx


----------



## Keeks

Last torture Tuesday before show time!!!!! :bounce:  :bounce:

Air walker & HIIT on rower for fasted cardio this morning.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Abductors 4 x 20 superset with leg press feet high & wide 4 x 20

Another session of HIIT on rower tonight. One more leg session on Friday then thats it till after the first show. 



- - - Updated - - -

   Last torture Tuesday before show time!!!!! :bounce:  :bounce:

Air walker & HIIT on rower for fasted cardio this morning.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Abductors 4 x 20 superset with leg press feet high & wide 4 x 20

Another session of HIIT on rower tonight. One more leg session on Friday then thats it till after the first show.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> off next week... nice.. now you will need to work hard.... not watch jeremy kyle and loose women.
> 
> xx
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Lol. You know me, Ill be working my assss off! Only a few weeks left now so gonna give it my all. Thats after Ive watched Jeremy Kyle!  But may fit in an afternoon nap though!
> 
> off next week... nice.. now you will need to work hard.... not watch jeremy kyle and loose women.
> 
> xx


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> You must be really excited now
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> You must be really excited now


Very very very very excited!!!!!! But very very very very very very VERY nervous!

- - - Updated - - -



chilisi said:


> You must be really excited now
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> You must be really excited now


Very very very very excited!!!!!! But very very very very very very VERY nervous!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I bet. Mixed emotions are a killer!
> 
> Do you have anyone close to help you through the last few days?


Yep, complete head mess! Yeah my other half will be here....he works away but we've both got next week off so he will be around so that I can do his head in!  And I'll be on here too....doing all your heads in!!!!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I bet. Mixed emotions are a killer!
> 
> Do you have anyone close to help you through the last few days?


Yep, complete head mess! Yeah my other half will be here....he works away but we've both got next week off so he will be around so that I can do his head in!  And I'll be on here too....doing all your heads in!!!!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Ha ha cool. He can give you a kick up the bum when your feeling down.
> 
> Just try not to bore us too much


 mg: Im outraged!!!! I wont be boring as I wont have to moan about torture Tuseday next week! :thumb:

And yep, he will probably want to kick me anyway with my constant panicking and so on!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Ha ha you will owe him then after this, for putting up with you.


Lol, definately. But I put up with him too so it equals itself out.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Yes it does. Me and my wife have just moved house. Testing time that was. Stress levels through the roof on both sides. World war 3 nearly kicked off!


Oh heck, movings soooo stressful! Hope it went ok aside from the near outbreak of WW3! I can imagine, especially if both sides are stressed, never a good situation!

- - - Updated - - -

Also, on a side note.......12 weeks today til Xmas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rykard

chilisi said:


> Can't believe how soon it's come around. Ok have the Xmas CD on soon!


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....................


----------



## Rykard

chilisi said:


> "It's CHRISTMMMMAAASSSSSSSS"


thanks !!! i've now got that song in my head :sad:


----------



## Suprakill4

Best of luck Keeks, not long now, last push.


----------



## Rykard

dig deep for that one last big effort :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio saem as usual, air walker & HIIT on rower, and although I do this nearly every morning, I always do different intervals so its not exactly the same every time.

Shoulders & cardio tonight.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 12 with normal lat raises 3 x 15

DB press but not fully extending arms 3 x 20

Single arm seated lat raises 3 x 12 each side

Front plate raises with twist at the top 3 x 15

Rear delt raises with head on a bench 3 x 15

30 mins HIIT on cardio.

 Another day closer.........


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo....................


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!! Its very nearly Christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



chilisi said:


> "It's CHRISTMMMMAAASSSSSSSS"


Woo hoo,, I cant wait, get that cd on!



Suprakill4 said:


> Best of luck Keeks, not long now, last push.


Thank you! Yep, nearly there but time to really work hard now, last stretch now to do everything I can. 



Rykard said:


> dig deep for that one last big effort :thumbup1:


Yep, Im digging, very deep, and will get there!


----------



## H10dst

Nearly comp time now!! Hope all is well with you and your training??

X


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I've just seen a Christmas advert on TV!? I love Christmas, but that's taking the **** lol


Jeez, now that is early, but EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: Im well excited already and theres another 12 weeks to go yet!



H10dst said:


> Nearly comp time now!! Hope all is well with you and your training??
> 
> X


Yep, nearly there now, and think the excitement for my comps beats Xmas time excitement, and thats saying something! (Its all gone Christmassy in here now)



All's good with training etc, things will change next week and am just waiting to get the full plan emailed through but last leg session on Friday then thats it for legs, woo hoo!  All cardio and upper body next week.

Hope you're ok? X


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Jeez, now that is early, but EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: Im well excited already and theres another 12 weeks to go yet!
> 
> Yep, nearly there now, and think the excitement for my comps beats Xmas time excitement, and thats saying something! (Its all gone Christmassy in here now)
> 
> 
> 
> All's good with training etc, things will change next week and am just waiting to get the full plan emailed through but last leg session on Friday then thats it for legs, woo hoo!  All cardio and upper body next week.
> 
> Hope you're ok? X


Yep I am good thanks, training still going pretty well but must admit I am looking forward to my jollies next week


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yep I am good thanks, training still going pretty well but must admit I am looking forward to my jollies next week


Lucky bugggggger, I bet you are!!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Jeez, now that is early, but EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: Im well excited already and theres another 12 weeks to go yet!
> 
> Yep, nearly there now, and think the excitement for my comps beats Xmas time excitement, and thats saying something! (Its all gone Christmassy in here now)
> 
> 
> 
> All's good with training etc, things will change next week and am just waiting to get the full plan emailed through but last leg session on Friday then thats it for legs, woo hoo!  All cardio and upper body next week.
> 
> Hope you're ok? X


Looking Quarky here mate,glad to see you so happy,however i work for Quark leg licence dept,section for best sexy legs and your licence fee is well overdue.Please add one pot Quark for every week payment is late.


----------



## Keeks

Air walker for fasted cardio this morning and following orders from PT, I did legs tonight instead of tomorrow. :cursing:

Leg session

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 15 dropset 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 25

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 20

Wide stance heavy SLDL's 3 x 12 superset with light SLDL's 3 x 20

Found it very hard tonight, shattered and ready for my week off......I need a rest. One more day to work, woo hoo! Few other things going on at the moment so heads a bit :confused1: and Im as scatty as a scatty person right now.  But all's still good.

Posing and routine practice tonight, then sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Looking Quarky here mate,glad to see you so happy,however i work for Quark leg licence dept,section for best sexy legs and your licence fee is well overdue.Please add one pot Quark for every week payment is late.


Lol, do I not get complimentary membership??? But Im not giving over any of my quark.........no way!

Yeah all's good thanks, hope you're ok and your backs healing??


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I bet you can't wait for a week off. Lay ins and lots of rest after training!?


Probably no lie ins, I cant seem to lie in anymore, my body clock wont allow it, but will be nice to just chill out and maybe have an afternoon kip. And will have to be up at 7.30 most mornings anyway as my two cats are diabetic and have their breakfast/insulin at 7.30. But 7.30 is a lie in for me now anyway.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Haven't heard of that before, especially 2 cats. What breed are they?


They're siamese. But one of them, Boris (the grey one) got his mum pregnant and Spuggy is the result, so they're from the same blood, half brother/sister and father/daughter! Like something from Deliverance!  My little babies........


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> That is a story for Jeremy Kyle !?
> 
> I've always been a dog man until I came home from work and found a car in the house. We now have 3 Bengals and the queen is preggers again! I love them to bits. Pedigree cats have so much more to them than moggies.


Lol, I know, proper Jeremy Kyle family!

I love Bengals, they're gorgeous. Ahhh, bengal kittens, wanna see pics of them, bet they're well cute. They do have loads more character, although I am a cat person, I dont think I would have a regular moggy, would always be a pedigree. I like the Oriental ones, the blacks one look like mini panthers, stunning!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Massive characters and want to interact and be around. We have 2 marbled boys and 1 spotted girl. I load up some kitten pics from the last litter when I get in the laptop.
> 
> Having 3 cats and 6 kittens tearing about the place is hard work. Cute turns into misery ha ha


My lord....I can imagine thats one hectic household! But bet its fun watching them all though, I love kittens and how they are so inquisitive. Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Suprakill4

Those cats are gorgeous!!!! I just got a new kitten 6 weeks old to keep the 6

Month old cat company as they are house cats. I'm sick of them fighting!!!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

chilisi said:


> That is a story for Jeremy Kyle !?
> 
> I've always been a dog man until I came home from work and found a cat in the house. We now have 3 Bengals and the queen is preggers again! I love them to bits. Pedigree cats have so much more to them than moggies.


My 6 month old is Bengal x bsh and kitten Bengal x domestic short hair. Bengals are so mischievous and can climb ANYTHING! Bet yours run you ragged.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Those cats are gorgeous!!!! I just got a new kitten 6 weeks old to keep the 6
> 
> Month old cat company as they are house cats. I'm sick of them fighting!!!!!!


Ahh thank you, and Boris knows he's good looking, years ago we found him sitting in front of the mirror checking himself out, was so funny. Now, if we ask him if he's sexy, he closes his eyes (you know how cats do) and proper poses. :laugh: He's a real character. But they still fight even now, and we've had them for over 13 years! But bet they arent as bad as a 6 week old and 6 month old!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Hahah that's hilarious. The 6month old just bullies bella. We've only introduced them in short periods. Wierd because they will hapilly sleep together on the sofa but just gets far too rough with her


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahah that's hilarious. The 6month old just bullies bella. We've only introduced them in short periods. Wierd because they will hapilly sleep together on the sofa but just gets far too rough with her


We got Spuggy a few months after we got Boris and at first there were feathers flying as soon as they were near each other, then they started sleeping together but still hissing at each other and fighting when they were awake, but gradually they got to tolerate each other, then it was just play fighting. They'll settle, but just takes time.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Lol, do I not get complimentary membership??? But Im not giving over any of my quark.........no way!
> 
> Yeah all's good thanks, hope you're ok and your backs healing??


Done quote Quark12btop1


----------



## Keeks

Shattered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Need sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yawn: :sleeping:

Fasted cardio was air walker and HIIT on rower.

Back, bi's and cardio tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 12

Close grip pull downs 3 25 holding every 5th rep

Hyps on a ball 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

Bi's

Hammers to warm up

DB curls 3 x 12

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 15

20 mins HIIT on XTrainer.

More posing & routine practice tonight, shorter session though and finally sussed the knack of puttting on false eyelashes, woo hoo! Gonna get some mahoosive ones for show day! 

Going back to the bikini shop tomorrow to pick one up and choose designs for the others, EXCITING!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Shattered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Need sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yawn: :sleeping:
> 
> Fasted cardio was air walker and HIIT on rower.
> 
> Back, bi's and cardio tonight.
> 
> Back
> 
> Daffy pull downs 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Seated row 3 x 12
> 
> Close grip pull downs 3 25 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Hyps on a ball 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Hammers to warm up
> 
> DB curls 3 x 12
> 
> Concentration curls 3 x 12
> 
> Cable bar curls 3 x 15
> 
> 20 mins HIIT on XTrainer.
> 
> More posing & routine practice tonight, shorter session though and finally sussed the knack of puttting on false eyelashes, woo hoo! Gonna get some mahoosive ones for show day!
> 
> Going back to the bikini shop tomorrow to pick one up and choose designs for the others, EXCITING!!!!


Back and bi's for me too!! And I am going to the bikini shop too! (that bits a lie)

Think I am going to try going gym sat,sun and Mon morning before I go away and eat LOADS!!!

X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Back and bi's for me too!! And I am going to the bikini shop too! (that bits a lie)
> 
> Think I am going to try going gym sat,sun and Mon morning before I go away and eat LOADS!!!
> 
> X


Ok, dont rub in it too much!  But enjoy anyway!

I love back & bi's, love the feeling of near exploding bi's!! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ok, dont rub in it too much!  But enjoy anyway!
> 
> I love back & bi's, love the feeling of near exploding bi's!! x


Haha did I mention it already?!? Yeah I never really feel anything decent on back but bi's feels good when you get pumped. Started doing forearms too!! Now they pump up big time!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Haha did I mention it already?!? Yeah I never really feel anything decent on back but bi's feels good when you get pumped. Started doing forearms too!! Now they pump up big time!


Lol, you did sort of mention something...... :whistling: Thing is, when you come back, it'll really feel like winter cos the nights are really drawing in now and its getting cold, so therefore, nearly Christmas!!!

My lower back pumps up, dont like that but love pumped up bi's. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, you did sort of mention something...... :whistling: Thing is, when you come back, it'll really feel like winter cos the nights are really drawing in now and its getting cold, so therefore, nearly Christmas!!!
> 
> My lower back pumps up, dont like that but love pumped up bi's. x


Good because I love Xmas!!!! And I like winter, getting wrapped up in nice warm clothes etc hate it when it rains or snows though.

Sometimes get lower back ache the next day but not often.

You training this weekend?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good because I love Xmas!!!! And I like winter, getting wrapped up in nice warm clothes etc hate it when it rains or snows though.
> 
> Sometimes get lower back ache the next day but not often.
> 
> You training this weekend?


Yeah I llike wrapping up too in super big jumpers and scarves etc, and of course, XMAS FOOD!!! 

I dont seem to get doms in lower back but it just pumps up a lot, and can be very uncomfortable.

Yep, chest & tri's tomorrow, and lots of posing/routine practice, but got a super busy weekend with a few things going on so wont be doing extra cardio etc, and there will be slight changes to training now over the last week.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yeah I llike wrapping up too in super big jumpers and scarves etc, and of course, XMAS FOOD!!!
> 
> I dont seem to get doms in lower back but it just pumps up a lot, and can be very uncomfortable.
> 
> Yep, chest & tri's tomorrow, and lots of posing/routine practice, but got a super busy weekend with a few things going on so wont be doing extra cardio etc, and there will be slight changes to training now over the last week.


Plus if I eat loads then the big clothes cover it up!! Think I'll go shoulders and tris tomorrow then legs Sunday then just arms on Monday then, not sure if I've mentioned it? I am going away for a few days 

Going to bed now no doubt we'll speak over the weekend.

Enjoy the posing, if you want to send me some pics for an outsiders opinion then I will try and find the time to look through them 

Good night you muppet

Dave xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Plus if I eat loads then the big clothes cover it up!! Think I'll go shoulders and tris tomorrow then legs Sunday then just arms on Monday then, not sure if I've mentioned it? I am going away for a few days
> 
> Going to bed now no doubt we'll speak over the weekend.
> 
> Enjoy the posing, if you want to send me some pics for an outsiders opinion then I will try and find the time to look through them
> 
> Good night you muppet
> 
> Dave xx


Wow, you're going away!?!? No you hadn't mentioned it but have a fab time!  You bugggger!

Lol, there'll be plenty of pictures once show time comes around.

Good night you muppet. x

- - - Updated - - -



H10dst said:


> Plus if I eat loads then the big clothes cover it up!! Think I'll go shoulders and tris tomorrow then legs Sunday then just arms on Monday then, not sure if I've mentioned it? I am going away for a few days
> 
> Going to bed now no doubt we'll speak over the weekend.
> 
> Enjoy the posing, if you want to send me some pics for an outsiders opinion then I will try and find the time to look through them
> 
> Good night you muppet
> 
> Dave xx


Wow, you're going away!?!? No you hadn't mentioned it but have a fab time!  You bugggger!

Lol, there'll be plenty of pictures once show time comes around.

Good night you muppet. x


----------



## biglbs

Someone mention back pain:sneaky2:


----------



## H10dst

biglbs said:


> Someone mention back pain:sneaky2:


Got some back doms today, deadlifting yesterday!!


----------



## biglbs

H10dst said:


> Got some back doms today, deadlifting yesterday!!


Nasty stuff,long as it aint fooked up


----------



## H10dst

biglbs said:


> Nasty stuff,long as it aint fooked up


Don't think so, just a bit achey.


----------



## Keeks

So I've had a bit of a fun day........on the quiet I went and did the Yorkshire Open comp today, toned figure class............and only went and won it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will post some pics when this darn computer lets me, wont upload for some reason!?!?

Anyway, I celebrated the only way I know how, with a tub of quark, then trondled off to Krisy Kreme on the way home! 

Very very VERY happy bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vickky

Keeks said:


> So I've had a bit of a fun day........on the quiet I went and did the Yorkshire Open comp today, toned figure class............and only went and won it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will post some pics when this darn computer lets me, wont upload for some reason!?!?
> 
> Anyway, I celebrated the only way I know how, with a tub of quark, then trondled off to Krisy Kreme on the way home!
> 
> Very very VERY happy bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sneaky !! Congrats !!


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> So I've had a bit of a fun day........on the quiet I went and did the Yorkshire Open comp today, toned figure class............and only went and won it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will post some pics when this darn computer lets me, wont upload for some reason!?!?
> 
> Anyway, I celebrated the only way I know how, with a tub of quark, then trondled off to Krisy Kreme on the way home!
> 
> Very very VERY happy bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


way to go - well done great result


----------



## eezy1

welldone keeks! knew you had a win in those glutes =p


----------



## Keeks

Thank you!!!!! Yep was a bit sneaky but I only decided to do it last week as a practice for next week and I didnt even dehydrate or prep properly so very shocked and just so so happy Ive won!

I promise I'll never curse Torture Tuesdays again, just get on with them as I know they are doing their magic, still a lot to do but getting there!

Am trying to post pics but not sure of they're too big, mayeb will try tomorrow but as for now, Im pooped!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> So I've had a bit of a fun day........on the quiet I went and did the Yorkshire Open comp today, toned figure class............and only went and won it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will post some pics when this darn computer lets me, wont upload for some reason!?!?
> 
> Anyway, I celebrated the only way I know how, with a tub of quark, then trondled off to Krisy Kreme on the way home!
> 
> Very very VERY happy bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations, awesome 

Hope you are celebrating properly and quarking your head off!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Well done mrs!!

Very sneaky doing a cheeky comp like that.

Let's hope this is the start of many 1st places

Xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

I am sure that will have done your confidence some good.


----------



## Keeks

Thank you all!

Yeah its settled my nerves slightly, but just still cant believe I won. The standard of the class was high and I couldn't have placed the girls, which I guess makes winning even better knowing that they were all good and worthy winners.

So now the hard work continues, but at least if I dont place in any of the others comps I do this year, Ive still got this win under my belt and am more than happy with that! 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Jay.32

Well done Daffy, you look amazing!! ukm should be very proud of you.... I am :thumb:

xxxx


----------



## H10dst

Loving the last pic!! I think I could compete if there the types of poses you have to do!!

 x


----------



## RACK

You looked awesome Keeks, I nearly went to the show too if I'd have known you were doing it I'd have defo been there.

Well done!!!

Loooooooving the KK pic  x


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> So I've had a bit of a fun day........on the quiet I went and did the Yorkshire Open comp today, toned figure class............and only went and won it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will post some pics when this darn computer lets me, wont upload for some reason!?!?
> 
> Anyway, I celebrated the only way I know how, with a tub of quark, then trondled off to Krisy Kreme on the way home!
> 
> Very very VERY happy bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wow nice one, well done, looking really good :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So I've had a bit of a fun day........on the quiet I went and did the Yorkshire Open comp today, toned figure class............and only went and won it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will post some pics when this darn computer lets me, wont upload for some reason!?!?
> 
> Anyway, I celebrated the only way I know how, with a tub of quark, then trondled off to Krisy Kreme on the way home!
> 
> Very very VERY happy bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Keeks said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> Yeah its settled my nerves slightly, but just still cant believe I won. The standard of the class was high and I couldn't have placed the girls, which I guess makes winning even better knowing that they were all good and worthy winners.
> 
> So now the hard work continues, but at least if I dont place in any of the others comps I do this year, Ive still got this win under my belt and am more than happy with that!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> View attachment 96702
> View attachment 96703
> View attachment 96704
> View attachment 96705


wow well done :thumb:


----------



## Steuk

Congratulations on the win.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> wow well done :thumb:


Thank you! 



Jay.32 said:


> Well done Daffy, you look amazing!! ukm should be very proud of you.... I am :thumb:
> 
> xxxx


Thank you! Its been a long hard slog but its been worth it! xx 



H10dst said:


> Loving the last pic!! I think I could compete if there the types of poses you have to do!!
> 
> x


Lol, gotta be done! And they were lovely!!! x



RACK said:


> You looked awesome Keeks, I nearly went to the show too if I'd have known you were doing it I'd have defo been there.
> 
> Well done!!!
> 
> Loooooooving the KK pic  x


Thank you! It was a last minute thing and I didnt tell anybody I was doing it, therefore I didnt feel under pressure. Was a brill show though, you'll have to get over next year, very impressed with it!

Gotta praise the KK's! x


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> wow nice one, well done, looking really good :thumb:


Thank you hun! x 

- - - Updated - - -



Steuk said:


> Congratulations on the win.


Thank you!


----------



## Sambuca

congratulations!


----------



## Keeks

Sambuca said:


> congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Keeks

Final leg session done!  Was hard as very tired from yesterday, but got through it! :thumb:

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 25 holding every 5th re superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Abductors 3 x 20

Leg press 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15

Now for a rower session :cursing: CBA!!!!


----------



## Keeks

I've put an album on facebook with yesterdays comp pics so if anyones on there and wants to have a look, you can add me, Chiara Gribble. Will be albums of the next shows on there too, as I still cant upload pics properly in here, I have had to re-size them so I can put them on and its a bit of a faff.


----------



## H10dst

Just about to board my plane  have a nice week training  xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Just about to board my plane  have a nice week training  xx


Oh yeah, lucky you! Have a fab time and dont eat too much! No, in fact, do eat loads!!!!xx :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

don't have face book :-(


----------



## TELBOR

Congrats on the Win!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

Congrats!

Only just popped back in lol

Well done


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> don't have face book :-(


Oh no! Will put some of the pics in an album on here over the next few days.



R0BR0ID said:


> Congrats on the Win!!!


Thank you! 



big_jim_87 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Only just popped back in lol
> 
> Well done


Thank you!  Hope all's going ok for your prep!


----------



## big_jim_87

Yea just cracking on with it...

Feel rough as fvck so I know Im doing well lol

You doing the Brits then?


----------



## Rykard

can't find you on FB.


----------



## Suprakill4

Wow you sneaky Bvgger. Massive congratulations that's amazing.

- - - Updated - - -

Wow you sneaky Bvgger. Massive congratulations that's amazing.


----------



## Keeks

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea just cracking on with it...
> 
> Feel rough as fvck so I know Im doing well lol
> 
> You doing the Brits then?


Lol, good sign of prep going well then, feeling pretty ropey now too. :thumb:

Im doing Nabba comps, central britain this weekend then England & UK shows. Then Im going to have a bloomin good rest! And eat!



Rykard said:


> can't find you on FB.


 :confused1: Strange. PM me your name if you want and I'll try and find you?


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Wow you sneaky Bvgger. Massive congratulations that's amazing.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Wow you sneaky Bvgger. Massive congratulations that's amazing.


  Lol, thank you. It was last minute anyway and just wanted to practice things and try and settle my nerves. Still cant believe I won though, didnt dehydrate properly or anything as fully concentrating on this weeks show really so very very happy!


----------



## CharlieC25

Wow! Well done you sneaky quark eating HIIT rower! Bet you feel awesome now!!  I tried to find you on fb too but no luck.. You're elusive haha


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Wow! Well done you sneaky quark eating HIIT rower! Bet you feel awesome now!!  I tried to find you on fb too but no luck.. You're elusive haha


Lol, thanks! Yep, sneaky and even sneakier it appears as I cant be found on FB!??! Weird! Someone else couldnt find me a few weeks ago so might be something with my settings. If you PM me your name, I'll add you.


----------



## Keeks

Is it bed time yet!??!?!?! Im foooooked, well and truly and still got practice to do :sad:

Fasted cardio done, air walker & HIIT on rower, then shoulders and abs this morning.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 12

Machine press 3 x 20 (not fully extending arms)

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Plate raises 3 x 15

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

Hill walkers 3 x 25 with side hill walkers

Cardio session later was 30 mins HIIT on rower.

Last cardio day tomorrow, woo hoo!

Also, major panic today as I've developed some sort of lump and bruise on my asss, at the top near the middle, it huge, black and red, with a lump under it. Not sure what the hell it is or how Ive done it but hope it goes or at least fades by weekend cos otherwise its gonna stand out like mad, even through the tan, eeeek!


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Lol, thank you. It was last minute anyway and just wanted to practice things and try and settle my nerves. Still cant believe I won though, didnt dehydrate properly or anything as fully concentrating on this weeks show really so very very happy!


shows ur potential =] things can only get better


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> shows ur potential =] things can only get better


Lol, fingers crossed anyway! I think not feeling as much pressure helped me too as no one knew I was competing, and I just had it in my head that it was for experience and to calm my nerves. Now Im thinking if I prep properly, I wont do well and look like cr4p! We'll see but even if the rest of the season doesnt go well, Im more than happy with Sundays win, over the moon and all of the training and prep has been worth it for that one day anyway! 

And what makes it so much more worthwhile, my mum and dad are so proud. I had some pics printed today and took them round and my mum texted me saying she cant stop looking at them, she's so happy! That for me makes it feel even better.


----------



## Suprakill4

That must feel great that you have made parents proud. Can see why you looked brilliant. Love your work ethic too and STOP WORRYING!!!


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> That must feel great that you have made parents proud. Can see why you looked brilliant. Love your work ethic too and STOP WORRYING!!!


Lol, thank you! Yeah it feels amazing, they've been very supportive and so glad they were there to see it on Sunday, they said they would've been gutted if they'd missed it! Im just a born worrier, always have been and always will be. And I know I need to chill out but dont think I ever will!  Put me through any gym session and I'll do it, but tell me to chill out and its an impossibility! :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

I'm the same o be honest. I worry about everything to the point I don't hardly sleep. And I get stressed about things that have happened in the past which is pointless because cant change it can I. Are you doin the Brits then?


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm the same o be honest. I worry about everything to the point I don't hardly sleep. And I get stressed about things that have happened in the past which is pointless because cant change it can I. Are you doin the Brits then?


Yep, thats me, and like you said, get stressed about things in the past that cant be changed, very frustrating but thats how we are.

Im doing the Nabba shows, Central Britain this weekend, then England & UK shows over the next month.


----------



## defdaz

Wow, well done Keeks!! And best of luck for this weekend and the other shows. Go get 'em!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

defdaz said:


> Wow, well done Keeks!! And best of luck for this weekend and the other shows. Go get 'em!! :thumb:


Thank you! I'll give it my best! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

G, morning daffy, are you work preparing for the weekend? How you feeling? Your first place must have given you a nice confidence boost for this show..

Im sure you will smash it...


----------



## Keeks

Last fasted cardio session DONE!!!! Air walker and HIIT on rower, and about 19 trips to the loo during the night to pee has got to count. Will be glad to dehydrate this weekend as at least there'll be less toilet trips!

Anyway, last cardio session later and back & bi's. 

Then bed time at about 7pm I reckon, Im shattered already and its not even Jeremy Kyle time!


----------



## MRSTRONG

cheeks hows things ? well done on yer 1st :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> G, morning daffy, are you work preparing for the weekend? How you feeling? Your first place must have given you a nice confidence boost for this show..
> 
> Im sure you will smash it...


Good morning!!!! Is it only morning!?!? Im knackered already! Yep, preparing for weekend, so its all go! Feeling ok, just mega nervous and although it feels amazing after Sundays result, still hugely nervous and panicky, dont think that feeling will ever subside, but will try my best and be happy with that.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Good morning!!!! Is it only morning!?!? Im knackered already! Yep, preparing for weekend, so its all go! Feeling ok, just mega nervous and although it feels amazing after Sundays result, still hugely nervous and panicky, dont think that feeling will ever subside, but will try my best and be happy with that.


Hows your condition compares to last weekend??


----------



## Keeks

ewen said:


> cheeks hows things ? well done on yer 1st :thumbup1:


Hallo! Thank you! Very very happy, still in shock though! Just head down now and focusing on Central britain show this weekend, nerves-a-plenty!  Hows you?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hows your condition compares to last weekend??


So so at the moment, High carb day today so will see what the next few days bring. Im competing on the third low carb day as both myself and PT think this is the day I look best, and did this for Sunday and it worked for then. Should really be looking better this weekend due to the water manipulation, but we'll see......


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So so at the moment, High carb day today so will see what the next few days bring. Im competing on the third low carb day as both myself and PT think this is the day I look best, and did this for Sunday and it worked for then. Should really be looking better this weekend due to the water manipulation, but we'll see......


I think this year after these shows and preps.. you will have learnt so much about the way your body works and responds.

After this show you should spoil yourself with something nice after all the hard work.

Where is the next show being held?

x


----------



## MRSTRONG

Keeks said:


> Hallo! Thank you! Very very happy, still in shock though! Just head down now and focusing on Central britain show this weekend, nerves-a-plenty!  Hows you?


thats good to hear and bet your feeling awesome right now , im good ta :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Quarkin hell,what happened in here?

That was a side shot,well done,2 x 1sts coming up imo,incredible a week before you have even peaked,reps for you xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I think this year after these shows and preps.. you will have learnt so much about the way your body works and responds.
> 
> After this show you should spoil yourself with something nice after all the hard work.
> 
> Where is the next show being held?
> 
> x


Yeah I have learnt so much already, and will learn things from these next shows so next year, Im going to smash it! 

Definately going to spoil myself, massage, facial etc, and just chill out and relax.

Central show is in Doncaster, then th next show is West Midlands, then last show is Batley. x



ewen said:


> thats good to hear and bet your feeling awesome right now , im good ta :thumbup1:


Yep, feeling awesome, out of this world! Glad ya ok! x :thumb:



biglbs said:


> Quarkin hell,what happened in here?
> 
> That was a side shot,well done,2 x 1sts coming up imo,incredible a week before you have even peaked,reps for you xx
> 
> View attachment 96926


Lol, its been all go in here! My 1st 1st place, woo hoo! Whatever happens in the others shows, Im still over the moon and its all been worth it for Sundays show. x  And I celebrated with a tub of quark!


----------



## Dai Jones

Where in west midlands keeks?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Where in west midlands keeks?


Brierly Hill civic hall, wherever that is!? Im no good at geography!

- - - Updated - - -



Dai Jones said:


> Where in west midlands keeks?


Brierly Hill civic hall, wherever that is!? Im no good at geography!


----------



## Keeks

Last cardio session DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo! Back & bi's also done!

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 15

Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hyps on a ball 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

Bi's

Warm up hammers

EZ bar 21's x 3

Standing concentration curls 3 x 15 each arm

Cable bar curls 3 x 15

More practice tonight and a super early night, Im beat! :sleeping:


----------



## Keeks

Good Morning all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im up at this hour, and no cardio!?!? Weird! Very weird! Im dying to just do a bit but no no no!!!

So 2 days to show time, and after another very interrupted nights sleep, roll on Saturday night and what will hopefully be a decent nights sleep. 

More practice today, chest, tri's & abs and then thats it, no more training or cardio till Sunday.


----------



## Keeks

Few more pics from Sunday but dont know if they will appear as huge pics, cant seem to fathom out why some pics wont post etc.


----------



## 1010AD

:clap:1st place in a comp you didn't plan on entering with out proper prep all I can say to that is well f**kin done and bring on the weekend. Nice1 keeks you must be well over the moon :bounce:

And thanks for the birthday wish, I had a lovely day


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> :clap:1st place in a comp you didn't plan on entering with out proper prep all I can say to that is well f**kin done and bring on the weekend. Nice1 keeks you must be well over the moon :bounce:
> 
> And thanks for the birthday wish, I had a lovely day


Lol, thank you! Its now Thursday and I still cant believe it, it just hasnt sunk in yet! Yep, way past the moon, and higher than on cloud 9! 

Just hoping that things go ok over next few days now as it slightly feels like if I do things differently now, I'll probably end up coming last, but to be honest, with Sundays win, I'd be still more than happy as know that I can focus on future comps and I still got a win!!

Glad you had a nice birthday! 

(Cant post any smileys in this post???? Wont let me so Ive done a few DIY ones!)


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 97040
> View attachment 97041
> View attachment 97042
> View attachment 97043
> 
> 
> Few more pics from Sunday but dont know if they will appear as huge pics, cant seem to fathom out why some pics wont post etc.


No wonder you won, looking good :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Good Morning all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im up at this hour, and no cardio!?!? Weird! Very weird! Im dying to just do a bit but no no no!!!
> 
> So 2 days to show time, and after another very interrupted nights sleep, roll on Saturday night and what will hopefully be a decent nights sleep.
> 
> More practice today, chest, tri's & abs and then thats it, no more training or cardio till Sunday.


I can feel the BUZZZ and i aint even going,,,,you will do very well Kuarks,a stunning job done Imo,i am away over weekend so send you all the best for comp now along with a big scoop up and hold type hug,good luck you smasher x


----------



## 25434

Very very well done and hugely deserved in my opinion. I've followed your journal and I think you are a very inspiring lady. Congratulations. Hard work is rewarded right? Well done indeed, you look lovely if you don't mind me commenting. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Looking fantastic Keeks!


Thank you! 



Dai Jones said:


> No wonder you won, looking good :thumb:


Thank you! 



biglbs said:


> I can feel the BUZZZ and i aint even going,,,,you will do very well Kuarks,a stunning job done Imo,i am away over weekend so send you all the best for comp now along with a big scoop up and hold type hug,good luck you smasher x


Lol, thank you!!  Have a lovely weekend! x



Flubs said:


> Very very well done and hugely deserved in my opinion. I've followed your journal and I think you are a very inspiring lady. Congratulations. Hard work is rewarded right? Well done indeed, you look lovely if you don't mind me commenting. :thumb:


Ahh thank you!  Yep, the hard work has definately been rewarded! And thank you for your lovely comments! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> View attachment 97083
> 
> 
> View attachment 97084
> 
> 
> View attachment 97085
> 
> 
> View attachment 97086
> 
> 
> Kittens as promised!


OMG! They are gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!! How cute!!!!! I can see they look like trouble though, but I bet they get away with it cos they are just gorgeous, you couldnt be mad at them!


----------



## Keeks

KNACKERED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Last session done and no cardio today, just chest, tri's and abs.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 15

Incline flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Cable flies 3 x 15 each arm

Tri's

Reverse grip pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Rope pull downs 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Abs

Hill walkers 3 x 20 with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

:yawn:


----------



## big_jim_87

Man... I haven't trained abs in ages!

Not since April... Lol bit late now as finals are 9 days


----------



## big_jim_87

chilisi said:


> After 8-10 weeks of 6-7 kittens running about causing mayhem, you do get a bit annoyed ha ha
> 
> We have our third litter ready to go in Jan if your on the look out for a new kitty


My New puppy Rolo would love one to play with... Lol


----------



## Jay.32

chilisi said:


> View attachment 97083
> 
> 
> View attachment 97084
> 
> 
> View attachment 97085
> 
> 
> View attachment 97086
> 
> 
> Kittens as promised!


so cute


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> View attachment 97040
> View attachment 97041
> View attachment 97042
> View attachment 97043
> 
> 
> Few more pics from Sunday but dont know if they will appear as huge pics, cant seem to fathom out why some pics wont post etc.


You look fantastic, proportions and conditioning looks bang on from those pics... presented beautifully too! Congrats on the win again


----------



## Keeks

big_jim_87 said:


> Man... I haven't trained abs in ages!
> 
> Not since April... Lol bit late now as finals are 9 days


Ha ha, yeah maybe a little late now! But good if you dont have to train them! 



chilisi said:


> After 8-10 weeks of 6-7 kittens running about causing mayhem, you do get a bit annoyed ha ha
> 
> We have our third litter ready to go in Jan if your on the look out for a new kitty


Lol, I can imagine, its hard work with two cats, and they're quite old now, bet it can be a nightmare.

I wish, they are so gorgeous but dont think mine would welcome a new addition!



Dtlv74 said:


> You look fantastic, proportions and conditioning looks bang on from those pics... presented beautifully too! Congrats on the win again


Ahh thank you!  Still cant believe its me when I look at the pics though!


----------



## Keeks

So another night with about a gazillion trips for a pee, and my mind just would not switch off, so again, up early with no cardio, which still feels weird! I feel like Im slacking but under strict PT orders!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Yeah I bet. They would probably bully a little kitten
> 
> It's do funny watching the kittens all over the father. He's not interested in them at all, they all attack him, hanging off his tale and whiskers and he just sits there with the hump!


Yep, there definately would be fur and feathers flying, thats for sure! :laugh:

Lol, cats always seem to have the knack of knowing who cant be bothered with them, then they make it their mission to pee them off as much as possible, whether it be a person or another cat/dog! Its a gift they have I think!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Ha ha exactly. My dad hates cats, as soon as he say down, the 6 kittens jumped all over him. He was won over in the end!?
> 
> How's the nerves and excitement today?


Lol, looking at them pics, how could he not be won over!?!? 

Bricking it big time now. Just feels like endless waiting, and its like slow torture, just want it to be show time now. Excited though!


----------



## H10dst

I'm back!!! Hope all is well in here?? Just had a quick look in what I've missed. Looking good on the pics mrs!! Almost as brown as I am now


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Bricking it big time now. Just feels like endless waiting, and its like slow torture, just want it to be show time now. Excited though!


you'll be fine, last week will have done you the world of good mentally... you've been there before and triumphed..


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm back!!! Hope all is well in here?? Just had a quick look in what I've missed. Looking good on the pics mrs!! Almost as brown as I am now


Hallo there you jet setter! Did you have a good time? And NO ONE is as brown as I will be tomorrow!

Thanks. Yep all good in here today. :thumb:



Rykard said:


> you'll be fine, last week will have done you the world of good mentally... you've been there before and triumphed..


Thanks, let hope so. Its weird but mentally, it did settle me but now feeling under more pressure...... :confused1: I dont understand either but I'll do my best tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Yes babe it was great, only went for 3 days but they were 3 stress free chill out days!!! To be fair i am not brown at all slightly red chest and few more freckles on my arms 

Didn't feel to skinny out there either mainly wore shorts and vests and felt fairly confident, which is nice. Maybe next year ill feel even better. Not like you, I bet your on the beach, bikini on posing all over the place now your a comp winner  xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes babe it was great, only went for 3 days but they were 3 stress free chill out days!!! To be fair i am not brown at all slightly red chest and few more freckles on my arms
> 
> Didn't feel to skinny out there either mainly wore shorts and vests and felt fairly confident, which is nice. Maybe next year ill feel even better. Not like you, I bet your on the beach, bikini on posing all over the place now your a comp winner  xx


3 days is still a nice break, glad you had a good one. 

Yay, thats great, its all about how you feel about yourself so thats great to hear!  Lol, not quite, but might feel a bit better about hitting the beach next year. xx


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Good luck Keeks. Do yourself proud. Xxx


Thank you, will try my very very bestest! :thumb: xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Make sure you get some sleep tonight.....x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Make sure you get some sleep tonight.....x


Will try.....but its like being a kid going to sleep on Xmas eve, too excited and nervous to sleep. x


----------



## Jay.32

Most people try counting sheep..

Why dont you try counting tubs of quark :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Most people try counting sheep..
> 
> Why dont you try counting tubs of quark :thumbup1:


Lol, cant be doing that otherwise I'd be raiding the fridge and eating the large amount of quark tubs that I've counted.


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Most people try counting sheep..
> 
> Why dont you try counting tubs of quark :thumbup1:


yeh thats right Keeks listen to Jay he's good at getting people to sleep just ask Kay :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Dai Jones said:


> yeh thats right Keeks listen to Jay he's good at getting people to sleep just ask Kay :lol:


also have a good weekend


----------



## H10dst

So tied up with my holiday etc forgot to wish you good luck for your comp!!! Not that you need it with those glutes!! Don't forget to post your results as soon as poss so we can all congratulate you on another 1st place  xx


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> yeh thats right Keeks listen to Jay he's good at getting people to sleep just ask Kay :lol:


I will put you to sleep in a minute Mr :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I will put you to sleep in a minute Mr :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh thats right Keeks listen to Jay he's good at getting people to sleep just ask Kay :lol:


Lol, ok spill........what have I missed?



Dai Jones said:


> also have a good weekend


Thank you.


----------



## Jay.32

Off you go Dai...

keeks get back to the gym


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> So tied up with my holiday etc forgot to wish you good luck for your comp!!! Not that you need it with those glutes!! Don't forget to post your results as soon as poss so we can all congratulate you on another 1st place  xx


Lol, thank you! Heres hoping anyway....... But I'll be happy with any result tbh, I've got one win and thats made my year already!

Yep will post as soon as possible. xxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Off you go Dai...
> 
> keeks get back to the gym


 :tongue: No gym day today...........complete rest so spill the beans please?!

- - - Updated - - -



Jay.32 said:


> Off you go Dai...
> 
> keeks get back to the gym


 :tongue: No gym day today...........complete rest so spill the beans please?!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :tongue: No gym day today...........complete rest so spill the beans please?!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> It was a joke in Kays journal... she was very drunk yesterday.. I said I went over to see her and she was asleep... Dai made a joke about her falling asleep on me... as if its a rugular thing... women falling asleep on me...
> 
> Daffy, Dai has been picking on me the last couple of days:crying:
> 
> :tongue: No gym day today...........complete rest so spill the beans please?!


----------



## Keeks

:smartass: Dai.......please dont pick on Jay........make friends and have a man hug.

Is that ok?

And also, women falling asleep on you?!?! :lol: :laugh: :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

its not true

- - - Updated - - -

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> its not true
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> :lol:


Ok............. :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

11 more minutes of water time left, then the fun really starts!  Feeling tighter as the day goes on now, especially quads.

Arnica cream rubbed on my bruised assss, but going to have a bath soon then start tanning.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good Luck, hope you get the result your hard word deserves x


----------



## CJ

All the very best my dear


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good Luck, hope you get the result your hard word deserves x


Thank you!  Heres hoping and fingers crossed......... x



CJ said:


> All the very best my dear


Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :smartass: Dai.......please dont pick on Jay........make friends and have a man hug.
> 
> Is that ok?
> 
> And also, women falling asleep on you?!?! :lol: :laugh: :tongue:


sorry my bad


----------



## PaulB

Hey keeks very well done for your win. You deserved it

- - - Updated - - -

And good luck for the next one ; )


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Its show day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :thumb: 

I did actually get some sleep, but then woke up about an hour ago so no lie in AGAIN! Too excited this morning though for sleep!

Slight tan panic as Ive done one coat last night but just not sure if there'll be enough for a second coat mg: We'll see.

Looking in the mirror this morning though, feeling and looking loads tighter than last week,  which can only mean its sods law that I'll probably place last this week, even though Im looking better! But, at the end of the day, Im happy with how Im looking (Not 100%, I know that'll never happen as I always think...'that could be better etc' but thats what I'll be working on off season).

Anyway, had the driest breakfast in hostory, overcooked turkey with a tiny tiny sip of water, yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmy! It definately took some chewing!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> sorry my bad


Thats very good of you, you know Jay can be a mardy bum. :laugh:



Paul.B. said:


> Hey keeks very well done for your win. You deserved it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And good luck for the next one ; )


Thank you!  And thank you again! Fingers crossed! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Goodluck today Keeks wish all the best, looking forward to the updates here, enjoy ya weekend too 

Oh and ill see what i can invent in the quark kitchen!!


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Goodluck today Keeks wish all the best, looking forward to the updates here, enjoy ya weekend too
> 
> Oh and ill see what i can invent in the quark kitchen!!


Thank you!  Will post in here as soon as possible.

Pics required please of all quark recipes! 

Have a good one!


----------



## H10dst

GOOD LUCK!!!!

Go team quark!!!!

Xx


----------



## 1010AD

knock em dead today keeks, you've done want you can do so enjoy the day I'm sure you'll be happy with the result. Hey most of us on here wouldn't even be able to get through the years hard work never mind getting to the stage :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Thank you!  Will post in here as soon as possible.
> 
> Pics required please of all quark recipes!
> 
> Have a good one!


Will do! Now get up there Daffy an show 'em how to rock it!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!
> 
> Go team quark!!!!
> 
> Xx


Thank you!  Go go go Team Quark! :thumb: xx



1010AD said:


> knock em dead today keeks, you've done want you can do so enjoy the day I'm sure you'll be happy with the result. Hey most of us on here wouldn't even be able to get through the years hard work never mind getting to the stage :thumbup1:


Lol, thank you!  Im happy with how far Ive come over this last year, its been tough but Ive worked my assss off and its paid off, so that for me has made me a happy bunny anyway! Improved glutes IMO and thats what Ive worked for this year, and will continue to do over the next year, but am getting there..... :thumb:



PatWelsh said:


> Will do! Now get up there Daffy an show 'em how to rock it!


Super! Yep, I'll show em, Im on it like a car bonnet! :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Good luck!!!


----------



## Keeks

Thanks guys! 

Just put some of my new darker make up on and jeeez, Im all eyes and teeth!  Not sure if its too dark now though!?!

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks guys! 

Just put some of my new darker make up on and jeeez, Im all eyes and teeth!  Not sure if its too dark now though!?!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Just put some of my new darker make up on and jeeez, Im all eyes and teeth!  Not sure if its too dark now though!?!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> Just put some of my new darker make up on and jeeez, Im all eyes and teeth!  Not sure if its too dark now though!?!


well at least they will still be able to know where you are


----------



## H10dst

Wonder how Mrs K is going on??


----------



## Patsy

Hey miss Quarkster how did it all go blondie? We need updates asap!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

No news is good news i hope,


----------



## H10dst

Hopefully Mrs K is out celebrating and stuffing her face with Pizza Hut and KK's!!!


----------



## Keeks

Quick update as Im on my phone on way home....with a 2nd place trophy :whistling: Over the blinking moon, can't believe it- so so happy. There were 10 girls Im my class so to come second is absolutely fan flipping tastic!

Anyway, Will update fully later. :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Well done you!!!!! That is great news. Real tribute to all the hard work you've put in!!

Great news

Xxx


----------



## Rykard

way to go - what a great couple of weeks :thumb: :beer: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well done you!!!!! That is great news. Real tribute to all the hard work you've put in!!
> 
> Great news
> 
> Xxx


Woo hoo!! Thank you! Yep, its been a hard slog but more than paid off with my two trophies! x :bounce:



Rykard said:


> way to go - what a great couple of weeks :thumb: :beer: :bounce:


Yay, thank you! Been the most amazing week, two trophies and just feeling like all the hard work Ive put it has been worth it! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

*CONGRATULATIONS *

well done you what a fantastic result :bounce:

So glad all your hard work and dedication has paid off *AGAIN*


----------



## Patsy

Congratulations Daffy! We are all proud of you Keeks now get down the supermarket and stock up on some you know what lol!


----------



## Queenie

Congrats to Team Quark  well done missy x


----------



## CJ

Top work young lady


----------



## Keeks

Morning all! Knackered this morning but cant stop smiling, feeling amazing!!!! 



Right, tried to upload some pics and the files are too large so will have to faff about but heres one pic that did upload.


----------



## Keeks

Thank you everyone! 

Yep, celebration quark is in order! And the Tuesdays are definately doing the trick, had quite a few comments from the other girls about my bum, and that its a good shape, so very happy about that. I dont mind all the torture if it actually works!


----------



## H10dst

chilisi said:


> Looking amazing


X2


----------



## Keeks

Thanks guys! 

Although I did feel I looked better yesterday, the photos dont show it really. Was unhappy again though that my face was lighter than my tan, and need more of a shine so will possibly be using dream tan next time, gonna experiment first though.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Although I did feel I looked better yesterday, the photos dont show it really. Was unhappy again though that my face was lighter than my tan, and need more of a shine so will possibly be using dream tan next time, gonna experiment first though.


Like I said creosote gives a good all round coverage. Think a 5l tub should last a few comps too!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Like I said creosote gives a good all round coverage. Think a 5l tub should last a few comps too!!


Lol, cheers, will bear that in mind. Might wash up a bit easier too as I look very very unwashed today, even though Ive spent ages in the shower scrubbing!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, cheers, will bear that in mind. Might wash up a bit easier too as I look very very unwashed today, even though Ive spent ages in the shower scrubbing!


You tried bleach? Or or maybe some cilit bang?!?!


----------



## constantbulk

Keeks said:


> Morning all! Knackered this morning but cant stop smiling, feeling amazing!!!!
> 
> View attachment 97382
> 
> 
> Right, tried to upload some pics and the files are too large so will have to faff about but heres one pic that did upload.


you look superb, well done and i think you have cracking glutes.....


----------



## PaulB

Well done Keeks. You look amazing. Congratulations..


----------



## Dai Jones

congrats.....again 

- - - Updated - - -

congrats.....again


----------



## MRSTRONG

well done cheeks :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Very well done. You look fantastic, really fantastic.

Please bottle your willpower and send me 6. Thank you. 

Fab, really fab and very well deserved.


----------



## Jay.32

Congrats Daffy.... you smashed it again.... and deserved every bit...x

Keeks has the best cheeks :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Congrats Daffy.... you smashed it again.... and deserved every bit...x
> 
> Keeks has the best cheeks :thumb:


Dont be cheeky Jay :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Congratulation on yet another great show. All the hard work has paid off. Well done


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Congrats Daffy.... you smashed it again.... and deserved every bit...x
> 
> Keeks has the best cheeks :thumb:


:laugh:


----------



## defdaz

Just want to echo everyone elses comments - bloomin' well done!! Two trophies in a week, wow! Going for a third?!


----------



## Keeks

Ahhh thank you everyone for your posts, very much appreiciated! 

Still in shock and over the moon, but head down and need to work super hard now, all my efforts and energy now focused on prep for the England show in 2 weeks. Exciting!

So, straight back to it yesterday with shoulders and cardio and cardio and abs today. Fasted cardio was air walker and tabata, then HIIT on XTrainer tonight with abs first. And tomorrow...............yes its lovely lovely Tuesday!


----------



## 1010AD

You look stunning keeks, a second place trophy and 1st place in my eyes well done girl you done good now make some room on the mantelpiece for a third bit of silverware and it must be said absolute cracking glutes :thumb:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## H10dst

You have by far the bestest cheeks in those pics!!!!

2 weeks until the next one, you must be confident now? You'll need a bigger fire place soon to put all your trophies on

X


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> You look stunning keeks, a second place trophy and 1st place in my eyes well done girl you done good now make some room on the mantelpiece for a third bit of silverware and it must be said absolute cracking glutes :thumb:


Thank you!  Its been a tough prep with ups and downs but Im so happy with how things have gone, and the two trophies from the last week have just made my year! Still loads more to work on for next year but finally feel like im well on the right track and getting there! :thumb:


----------



## 1010AD

I'm no judge but looking at them photos it must of been hard to choose between 1st and 2nd


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You have by far the bestest cheeks in those pics!!!!
> 
> 2 weeks until the next one, you must be confident now? You'll need a bigger fire place soon to put all your trophies on
> 
> X


Ahh thank you! 

The next two shows are the biggies so think the trophy collection will have to wait til next year for any more additions but it will be good experience to do some big shows, and then focus on next year doing well in the big shows, and definately bagging some trophies next year. :thumb:

Another years work on these glutes and reckon that should bag me a big trophy!


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> I'm no judge but looking at them photos it must of been hard to choose between 1st and 2nd


The girl who won was in amazing shape, she looked ace so knew she'd be up there, and the girl who came 3rd was in top shape too so did well against a decent class of girls.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 97517
> View attachment 97518
> View attachment 97519
> View attachment 97520
> View attachment 97521
> View attachment 97522


wow, anything you are going to change for the next one


----------



## biglbs

Well done,amazing,you looked unreal,such a great achievement


----------



## Keeks

So......Tuesday today, leg day! :thumb:

Fasted cardio was air walker, tabata and rower, then a fantabulous glorious leg session! :laugh:

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 30 holding every 5th rep superset with calf raises 3 x 30

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg holding every 10th rep

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg holding every 5th rep

Jump squats 4 x 20

Abductors 3 x 20 superset with leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 20

HIIT on rower tonight.


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> So......Tuesday today, leg day! :thumb:
> 
> Fasted cardio was air walker, tabata and rower, then a fantabulous glorious leg session! :laugh:
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 30 holding every 5th rep superset with calf raises 3 x 30
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg holding every 10th rep
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg holding every 5th rep
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 20
> 
> Abductors 3 x 20 superset with leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 20
> 
> HIIT on rower tonight.


Thats some good going there keeksy on the legs, bet you crawled outta the gym!

My first leg sesh tomorrow in two weeks since i sprained my knee, cant wait yay!!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> wow, anything you are going to change for the next one


  Yep, going to try a different tan so that my face doesnt look superimposed on my body! And gonna hammer abs over next few weeks as I cut back on training them and they dont look as good as they did a few weeks ago.



biglbs said:


> Well done,amazing,you looked unreal,such a great achievement


Thank you!  Feels amazing, two trophies in a week, over the moon! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Thats some good going there keeksy on the legs, bet you crawled outta the gym!
> 
> My first leg sesh tomorrow in two weeks since i sprained my knee, cant wait yay!!!


I had quite a wobble on going down the stairs after, and am reckoning on suffering tomorrow. I havent trained them for a week due to Saturdays comp and they burned like hell! :cursing: The odd little bad word was said! 

Lol, well enjoy your leg session, and make it count! If your not wobbling after, you havent trained em hard enough so get back in the gym and give it some more!!!  In fact, dont do that if you've got a bad knee, be careful!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> I had quite a wobble on going down the stairs after, and am reckoning on suffering tomorrow. I havent trained them for a week due to Saturdays comp and they burned like hell! :cursing: The odd little bad word was said!
> 
> Lol, well enjoy your leg session, and make it count! If your not wobbling after, you havent trained em hard enough so get back in the gym and give it some more!!!  In fact, dont do that if you've got a bad knee, be careful!


I agree! Oh i am gonna hammer them tomorrow dont you worry about that!

Love hitting my calfs but im not looking forward to walking outta the gym in public like a newborn lol!!


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> I agree! Oh i am gonna hammer them tomorrow dont you worry about that!
> 
> Love hitting my calfs but im not looking forward to walking outta the gym in public like a newborn lol!!


Good good, thats what I like to hear, get your wobble on! :thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Omg well done babe only just catching up on here AMAZING news!! How was it? X


----------



## H10dst

Just checking to see what your up to? Training those cheeky glutes hard I hope? I've started my 5x5 routine again, forgot how much fun it is, managed 140kg squats and got the 42kg dumbbells up for chest press. Quite chuffed with myself 

Looking forward to the weekend? X.


----------



## Keeks

Training hard as usual, and seem to have shrunk slightly again this week, yay!!! Shoulders beasted yesterday, then back & bi's today, with fasted cardio and cardio both days, and tabata in the fasted cardio session.

Was in absolute agony last night with my tum, and nearly ended up making a middle of the night trip to hospital, but just couldnt face the trip so just curled in a ball and ended up waking up feeling slightly better. Its just my IBS playing up, got loads on my mind lately and with all the comps etc, its just triggered it off. :sad:

Anyway, back to beasting it hard for the next week, and hopefully will bring a decent package to the stage for the England show. Order some more LA Pro tan but also some dream tan and going to see what the dream tan looks like over one coat of the LA Pro tan, so more experimentation over the next week to get it right. And cant wait for my bikinis to arrive next week, very excited!

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Omg well done babe only just catching up on here AMAZING news!! How was it? X


Thank you!  Still cant believe it really! So happy and had such an ace time, cant wait for the next shows to do it all over again! Hope your preps going well and all set for weekend!?!? xxx



H10dst said:


> Just checking to see what your up to? Training those cheeky glutes hard I hope? I've started my 5x5 routine again, forgot how much fun it is, managed 140kg squats and got the 42kg dumbbells up for chest press. Quite chuffed with myself
> 
> Looking forward to the weekend? X.


Hia. Yep, training glutes good and proper!! Well done on the weights! :thumb:

Want this weekend over with really, just want to get through the next week to get to show time again! x


----------



## Patsy

Morning Keeksy, your not gona be happy with me but... I havent had quark for two days!!.. In totaly withdrawl here! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Training hard as usual, and seem to have shrunk slightly again this week, yay!!! Shoulders beasted yesterday, then back & bi's today, with fasted cardio and cardio both days, and tabata in the fasted cardio session.
> 
> Was in absolute agony last night with my tum, and nearly ended up making a middle of the night trip to hospital, but just couldnt face the trip so just curled in a ball and ended up waking up feeling slightly better. Its just my IBS playing up, got loads on my mind lately and with all the comps etc, its just triggered it off. :sad:
> 
> Anyway, back to beasting it hard for the next week, and hopefully will bring a decent package to the stage for the England show. Order some more LA Pro tan but also some dream tan and going to see what the dream tan looks like over one coat of the LA Pro tan, so more experimentation over the next week to get it right. And cant wait for my bikinis to arrive next week, very excited!
> 
> :thumb:


Hey Daffy, I hope your tummy feels better today. Your body has taken a battering for these shows... make sure you give it a good rest soon.

Only another week.

x


----------



## Keeks

Im beyond fooooked, Im power foooooked! Shattered, hungry, tired and feeling URGH! Only 3 weeks to get through and then its time for a serious rest! And what better time to start a new job than the day after my last comp, eeeek! Yep, Ive just got a new job, handed my notice in in my current job and timing wise, means I start the day after the UK show, so I'll be rocking up looking a mucky shade of browny orange, now thats timing for you! 

So much going on at the moment that I think thats also why Im feeling worn out, and the fact Ive been prepping for so long! But 3 weeks to get through so will push and push to get through it.

Air walker, HIIT on rower and tabata for fasted cardio then legs tonight.

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 12

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15

HIIT on rower tonight, now time for bed and much needed sleep.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Keep pushing, not long left until you finish. You will need a year off after this one!?


I know, gotta keep pushing but its getting hard now, know theres not long to go though so will push through, then yep, serious rest! Cant wait! 



PatWelsh said:


> Morning Keeksy, your not gona be happy with me but... I havent had quark for two days!!.. In totaly withdrawl here! :lol:


 mg: Call yourself a quark lover.....I dont think so matey! Do you just buy like 2 tubs at a time??? You need to bulk buy the stuff so you NEVER EVER run out of quark! I hope your stocks have been replenished by now anyway!



Jay.32 said:


> Hey Daffy, I hope your tummy feels better today. Your body has taken a battering for these shows... make sure you give it a good rest soon.
> 
> Only another week.
> 
> x


Cheers, yeah tummys not too bad today. Am starting to feel it now and need a rest, 3 weeks and then its time to chill and eat, cant wait!  x


----------



## H10dst

How come you binned your old job? What you going to do now, I would love to be a personal trainer, love helping people out and enjoy training so would love to combine both.

Hope your tummy is feeling better if I have tummy ache I usually find a goof poo makes it all better 

X


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Im beyond fooooked, Im power foooooked! Shattered, hungry, tired and feeling URGH! Only 3 weeks to get through and then its time for a serious rest! And what better time to start a new job than the day after my last comp, eeeek! Yep, Ive just got a new job, handed my notice in in my current job and timing wise, means I start the day after the UK show, so I'll be rocking up looking a mucky shade of browny orange, now thats timing for you!
> 
> So much going on at the moment that I think thats also why Im feeling worn out, and the fact Ive been prepping for so long! But 3 weeks to get through so will push and push to get through it.
> 
> Air walker, HIIT on rower and tabata for fasted cardio then legs tonight.
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 12
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15
> 
> HIIT on rower tonight, now time for bed and much needed sleep.


good workout - congrats on the new job. What will you be doing?


----------



## Jay.32

All the best with this new Job Daffy... a nice fresh start after your show...x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> How come you binned your old job? What you going to do now, I would love to be a personal trainer, love helping people out and enjoy training so would love to combine both.
> 
> Hope your tummy is feeling better if I have tummy ache I usually find a goof poo makes it all better
> 
> X


Just things havent been right really, and applied for another job but didnt get it and got a phone all out of the blue a couple of weeks ago offering me another job that had come up so was a shock, but in a good way, very excited.

Lol, tummys still not 100% but its loads better ta, just my IBS and will settle down, just got so much to do over next few weeks my mind wont shut down and when Im like that and stressed, it just triggers it. x



Rykard said:


> good workout - congrats on the new job. What will you be doing?


Thank you! I work in an accounts dept now and my new jobs doing something similar but at a hospital, very excited! x



Jay.32 said:


> All the best with this new Job Daffy... a nice fresh start after your show...x


Cheers, yep, all change but in a fab way, cant wait! x


----------



## Jay.32

Is it a different role altogether/new ?


----------



## Keeks

So cardio and abs day today, fasted cardio done already, and off to the Sportex festival. 

Also, got some feedback from Central Britain show from one of the Nabba guys and very very happy with the feedback which was absically....Posing and routine were good, and legs and bum good and overall, I have a great shape and a great future in the toned figure class, with a little work to be done on delts and abs. Very happy about this as I know last year these were by far my weakest areas so after a year of hard work, they have improved a lot.  Next target is to batter shoulders now, as well as still beasting the glutes of course, so that next year, I can bag some more trophies!

Happy Saturday everyone! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Is it a different role altogether/new ?


Its a similar thing to what I do now job wise, just at the hospital. Just hope theres no ghosts wandering around the corridors to scare me, you know now its coming dark early, thats the time when the ghosts come out!


----------



## Jay.32

Just show them your guns!!! they wont spook you again :lol:

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Just show them your guns!!! they wont spook you again :lol:
> 
> x


They'd section me if I walked round the hospital showing my guns and then explained that I was scaring the ghosts away! :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> They'd section me if I walked round the hospital showing my guns and then explained that I was scaring the ghosts away! :laugh:


I just spat my toast out reading that :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

I will come and visit you xx


----------



## biglbs

Have a great weekend,how long are you fasting before cardio,also how long after until anything by mouth at all other than our friend water mate?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Have a great weekend,how long are you fasting before cardio,also how long after until anything by mouth at all other than our friend water mate?


Thanks, have a great weekend too! 

I do cardio at 6am and last meal is at about 8pm the night before. Cardio 6-7am, and I have my breakfast at 8am.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I will come and visit you xx


Ahhh thanks, and then you can scare the ghosts of with your guns, and maybe get sectioned too......in fact get the whole of Team Taffy on it and they'll be thinking WTF!?!? xx :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahhh thanks, and then you can scare the ghosts of with your guns, and maybe get sectioned too......in fact get the whole of Team Taffy on it and they'll be thinking WTF!?!? xx :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Good Morning, and what a beautiful morning it is..........and my last session of Sunday morning fasted cardio done and it was ace, 1 hour power walk. I've so missed power trekking in the morning, and it was amazing this morning as its one of those crisp, fresh days with autumnness everywhere.  Its put me in a reyt good mood. 

Off to do chest, tri's, abs and more cardio shortly, then posing/routine practice.

Happy Sunday!!!!!!  :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Excellent feedback. Get growing some boulder shoulders!


Yeah very happy with the feedback. Thats my next mission, boulder shoulders, along with my continuing journey for globe like glutes! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Power shattered! :yawn: And its only 3pm! :huh:

Chest, tri's and abs done with another session of cardio.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 12

Incline db flies with a twist at top 3 x 12 superset with press ups 3 x 12

Cable flies (single arm) 3 x 15 each arm

Tri's

Reverse bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Tate press 3 x 12 superset with rope pull downs 3 x 12

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 2 x 30 with leg raises 2 x 30

Hill walkers 2 x 30 with side hill walkers 2 x 30

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30

25 mins HIIT on XTrainer.


----------



## 1010AD

Keeks said:


> Yeah very happy with the feedback. Thats my next mission, boulder shoulders, along with my continuing *journey for globe like glutes!* :thumb:


I like that, you have a great way with words


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> I like that, you have a great way with words


Lol, I already know what Im going to change the title of my journal to when I've done these last comps, and everyone will know straight away its my journal!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Lol, I already know what Im going to change the title of my journal to when I've done these last comps, and everyone will know straight away its my journal!


Quarks for bolders...........?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Quarks for bolders...........?


Better than that, 3 weeks and my journal will be re-born! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Its been one of those days today, everythings gone wrong, just little things but seriously CBA right now!! Tired and too much to think about!!! Anyway, its another day closer to show day and Ive made it to bed in one piece so a big YAY!!!! :thumb:

Cardio and abs today, so fasted cardio was air walker, HIIT on rower and tabata, then abs tonight with 30 mins HIIT on rower and routine/posing practice.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Ha ha haven't heard global Glutes before! Going to steel that one if you don't mind??
> 
> When's your last comp this year?


Lol, pinch away......the saying that is!! 

Last comp is three weeks away, and cant come soon enough tbh. Ive been prepping now for 30 weeks, thats 7 days a week, twice a day either cardio and/or weights, full on dieting with one cheat meal a week, some weeks no cheat meal................Im foooooked now! Ready for a rest, food and to chill and grow some for next year. :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Good evening globe glutes!!! It's Monday it's customary for them to be poo!! Never mind it's done now  you need to start a new journal soon about all the cheat meals your going to be scoffing!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good evening globe glutes!!! It's Monday it's customary for them to be poo!! Never mind it's done now  you need to start a new journal soon about all the cheat meals your going to be scoffing!!!


Evening! Yeah, Mondays can be pants, and Tuesdays even pants-er, but then its another day down and closer to yummy food! :thumb:

Lol, once my comps are done, you wont see me for about 3 weeks, I'll be living between the supermarket and my kitchen, eating, buying more food and eating. I'll be the size of a house in no time! x:thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Evening! Yeah, Mondays can be pants, and Tuesdays even pants-er, but then its another day down and closer to yummy food! :thumb:
> 
> Lol, once my comps are done, you wont see me for about 3 weeks, I'll be living between the supermarket and my kitchen, eating, buying more food and eating. I'll be the size of a house in no time! x:thumb:


Don't think pants-er is a word? Must be a Keeks word

You can eat all you like then start diet again in jan!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Don't think pants-er is a word? Must be a Keeks word
> 
> You can eat all you like then start diet again in jan!!


Goodness, you need educating.....of course pants-er is a word, its commonly used to describe Tuesdays, as in they can be more pants-er than Mondays! 

I know that as soon as Ive had a good feed, I'll be back eating clean again, just need a right good feed first though.


----------



## dtlv

So when's the last comp keeks, when does the mass nice food eating phase begin?

Bet you can't wait


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> So when's the last comp keeks, when does the mass nice food eating phase begin?
> 
> Bet you can't wait


3 weeks........and I cant wait!!!!!!! I will offically go into hiding, and re-appear after a week, twice the size of a house and feeling a tad sick. :thumb:

Im looking forward to the next comps, but just ready for a rest and some decent food too, bit worn out now and just want to sit back and chill for a bit, and in 3 weeks I'll be doing just that.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> 3 weeks........and I cant wait!!!!!!! I will offically go into hiding, and re-appear after a week, twice the size of a house and feeling a tad sick. :thumb:
> 
> Im looking forward to the next comps, but just ready for a rest and some decent food too, bit worn out now and just want to sit back and chill for a bit, and in 3 weeks I'll be doing just that.


Well you've worked damn hard this season and it really shows... you looked great in that sneaky show you entered and won, and if anyone deserves a bit of a chillout and self indulgence for a while it's you!

How you feeling with your state of prep for the next one - what's needing the most work?


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Well you've worked damn hard this season and it really shows... you looked great in that sneaky show you entered and won, and if anyone deserves a bit of a chillout and self indulgence for a while it's you!
> 
> How you feeling with your state of prep for the next one - what's needing the most work?


Lol, thank you, it has been a long hard slog but its been worth it.

Im feeling so so at the moment, Im happy-ish with how Im looking, still could be better but thats in the long term really, not much more I can do now though as think I've dieted to my max now and whilst Im not quite as lean as I could be, dont think I'll drop any more now without any drastic changes to my prep and dont really want to mess with things at this stage.

I have been working on my abs more though since the Central Brit show and they seem to look slightly better, so thats good but overall, think any changes will now be longer term ones.

Im more than happy with the two shows Ive done, and know that the England and UK shows will be really high standard so can only do my best and learn from them, and come back next year aiming for a top 3 spot.


----------



## dtlv

Yep that's a good attitude I think - focus on the progression and long term direction, and use the next couple of shows and the high level they will test you against to gauge what you have to do next.

Smart cookie you are keeks


----------



## Jay.32

Daffy you are a warrior..

You wont know what to do with your time after this last show..


----------



## CharlieC25

Keeks  Good luck for your final shows babe, its hard work doing a few in a row!! How ya feeling? x


----------



## dipdabs

Keeks just wanted to say I think u look amazing 

I don't say much in you ladies journals cos well, all I can do is listen. But the likes of yourself, Charlie and @fitrut are very inspirational!!


----------



## Keeks

:bounce:  :bounce:  Got my bikinis today and they are gorgeous! I love them, they look stunning and I cant wait to wear them! :thumb: It pepped me up a bit anyway as Im just feeling so drained at the moment, just getting through each day and thinking its another day done, and all I want to do is rest. Know theres not long left now though.

So fasted cardio was air walker and some ab work, then legs tonight.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Jump squats 3 x 20

Abductors 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20 superset with wide stance leg press 3 x 20

HIIT on rower tonight.

:yawn: Foooooked now!


----------



## Keeks

Dtlv74 said:


> Yep that's a good attitude I think - focus on the progression and long term direction, and use the next couple of shows and the high level they will test you against to gauge what you have to do next.
> 
> Smart cookie you are keeks


Cookies.....where!?!?! 

Yep, will be a great experience and will be awesome to compete with the top girls and learn from it all, and then plan for long term improvements, looking forward to it all.



chilisi said:


> Bloody hell, that's some dedication you have. I admire it highly!
> 
> Bet you can't wait for CHRISTMAS now!?


Lol, dedication or madness.....I havent quite decided yet!

But yes, cant wait for Xmas, so so so excited, 9 weeks today, woo hoo! :thumb:



Jay.32 said:


> Daffy you are a warrior..
> 
> You wont know what to do with your time after this last show..


Lol, a warrior............fuelled by QUARK!!!!!

I'll be mostly spending my time eacting and bothering you guys on here! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Keeks  Good luck for your final shows babe, its hard work doing a few in a row!! How ya feeling? x


Thanks hun!  Yeah Im feeling it now, and am more than ready for a rest. Mega excited but mega worn out, not long to go now though.

Congratulations again hun, well done you! You chilling out now I bet!??! 



Kaywoodham said:


> Keeks just wanted to say I think u look amazing
> 
> I don't say much in you ladies journals cos well, all I can do is listen. But the likes of yourself, Charlie and @fitrut are very inspirational!!


Ahhh thanks hun, thats a lovely thing to say!  I find the other gals on here inspire me too and can help motivate me if feeling a bit of a slump. :thumb:


----------



## dipdabs

When is your next comp now?

Yeah ukm is brilliant for it.. Everyone just by talking to me all the time keeps me going, not even if it's about training it's the fact everyone is like minded if that makes sense! Trying to decide whether to come away from bikini and go for is it figure? Instead at mo. that's what u done isn't it?x


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> When is your next comp now?
> 
> Yeah ukm is brilliant for it.. Everyone just by talking to me all the time keeps me going, not even if it's about training it's the fact everyone is like minded if that makes sense! Trying to decide whether to come away from bikini and go for is it figure? Instead at mo. that's what u done isn't it?x


My next comp is this Sunday, then my last in 2 weeks, then time to kick back and chill! :thumb:

Yeah, know what you mean, UKM keeps me going at times, and like you sais, great for just chatting with like minded people.

Ahhh, decisions eh!?!? Well Im doing Nabba toned figure now, and prefer it to bikini class. I think I am more suited to toned figure too, as the bikini girls seem really lean, and have a little less muscle. The thing Ive found is that most, not all, but quite a lot of the bikini girls from the shows this year, are really really lean, big boobs and less muscle than I have and want. They look brill, but to me, if you're wanting a bit more muscle, toned figure is probably the way to go.

However, the main thing is to do what you feel is right for you........I got swayed by the opinons of someone after my first show, saying I would be suited to bikini class, so trained all year focusing on it, when I just wasnt right for it. I always wanted to do toned figure, but got side tracked with the bikini class and feel that maybe I could've progressed more for the toned figure class this year, however, know where Im going now so can focus properly on next year.

Do what you want to do and go with your gut instinct. xxx


----------



## dipdabs

Yh they look mega lean. Thing that I don't get is for a lot to not have abs showing they must still hold a bit of fat but how on earth does that fat look so lean? Does that make sense. I have abs though but don't look as lean.. I don't get it at all!

I know I'm not happy with how I look yet, to stop building muscle now would just take the enjoyment out of training for me. Perhaps have a re think about what I want to do in a couple of months!


----------



## Keeks

Kaywoodham said:


> Yh they look mega lean. Thing that I don't get is for a lot to not have abs showing they must still hold a bit of fat but how on earth does that fat look so lean? Does that make sense. I have abs though but don't look as lean.. I don't get it at all!
> 
> I know I'm not happy with how I look yet, to stop building muscle now would just take the enjoyment out of training for me. Perhaps have a re think about what I want to do in a couple of months!


Yeah it is very confusing and sometimes the judging isnt consistent so it confuses things even further!

Just train how you want to train, and enjoy your training so it doesnt feel like a chore, then re-assess in a few months.


----------



## Keeks

Another day done, yay! :thumb:

Fasted cardio was air walker, rower and tabata.

Shoulders, abs & cardio tonight.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 2

Machine press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 15

Plate raises with a twist 3 x 10 with normal plate raises 3 x 10

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer

:bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Good sesh there Daffy.

How you feeling? and how you looking in the mirror. Is everything still on target for this final show??

x


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Good sesh there Daffy.
> 
> How you feeling? and how you looking in the mirror. Is everything still on target for this final show??
> 
> x


Bump^


----------



## Keeks

Last cardio sessions done until Monday, YAYAYAYAY!!! :bounce: :thumb: :bounce:

Fasted cardio was air walker and HIIT on rower, then back, bi's, abs & cardio tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 15

Seated row holding every 5th rep 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball holding every 5th rep 3 x 25

Bi's

Warm up hammers

Seated db curls 3 x 12

Standing concentration curls 3 x 15

Cable bar curls 3 x 15

Abs

Hill walkers 3 x 20 with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 20

30 mins HIIT on Xtrainer.

Also, off work now till Tuesday, even more YAYAAYAYAY!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Good sesh there Daffy.
> 
> How you feeling? and how you looking in the mirror. Is everything still on target for this final show??
> 
> x


Last show, I wish, got another one in two weeks and thats the last one this season. Feeling absolutely KNACKERED and nerves really kicking in now, know that standards really high with this comp so super bricking it, but excited about wearing my new bling bikini! 

Dont think Ive changed much since last comp, and although condition could be better, a bit more lean, apart from doing anything drastic now, I'll think I'll just have to accept how Im looking and although Im happy-ish, think there'll always be areas of improvements, but now its long term improvements rather than anything in the run up to these last shows. xx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Last show, I wish, got another one in two weeks and thats the last one this season. Feeling absolutely KNACKERED and nerves really kicking in now, know that standards really high with this comp so super bricking it, *but excited about wearing my new bling bikini! *
> 
> Dont think Ive changed much since last comp, and although condition could be better, a bit more lean, apart from doing anything drastic now, I'll think I'll just have to accept how Im looking and although Im happy-ish, think there'll always be areas of improvements, but now its long term improvements rather than anything in the run up to these last shows. xx


I hope its the team taffy bikini :laugh:


----------



## George-Bean

Subbed ;-D

and its not just the Quark, good things going on in here.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I hope its the team taffy bikini :laugh:


  Not quite team taffy colours, but will be doing it for team taffy! Go Team TAFFY!!!!!! :thumb:



George-Bean said:


> Subbed ;-D
> 
> and its not just the Quark, good things going on in here.


  Yay! Lol, quarkers always welcome in here! 

And thank you for the reps! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

I Have quark - where do i start? what's the best recipe to try first?


----------



## George-Bean

Rykard we should meet and have a chicken cob! What ya think?


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> Rykard we should meet and have a chicken cob! What ya think?


chicken??? thought this was the quark thread lol


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> I Have quark - where do i start? what's the best recipe to try first?


Woo hoo!!! About time!!! :thumb:

Ok, mix with protein powder for a basic nice snack, or get some My protein flavdrops, add them and it tastes like yoghurt. If you mix quark with some protein powder and an egg, microwave it for about a minute, and you get a nice mousse like pudding. Add some flavouring to the quark, crumble some oat cakes and add a little sweetener, then put the quark on as topping, healthy cheescake.

Or if you add egg, protein powder, mix it with the quark, pour over some bread pieces and raisins, cook for about 20 mins, bread & butter pudding, quark stylee! Or ditch the bread and just have a pudding.

Soften some onions and peppers, mix quark with some pesto, mix together and serve with pasta and chicken, heaven!!! Or mix the quark with some eggs, pour over onions, peppers, cherry tomatoes etc, cook for 20 mins, quark quiche.

:thumb:



George-Bean said:


> Rykard we should meet and have a chicken cob! What ya think?


Chicken cob covered with quark I hope!

PS, liking the quark disciple! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Quark alert,quark on in here...


----------



## Rykard

where are you?


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> where are you?


In my own little quark world.........thinking of quark!

Really, Ive just been trying to start a protest outside Asda as they've stopped selling quark! 

Have you tried the quark yet?


----------



## H10dst

You off work again?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You off work again?!?


Yep, off till Tuesday then only working til Thursday then off again for a week and a day. Had loads of holidays owing so using them up now, need to though cos Im just knackered! x


----------



## Jay.32

Thought you started new job Daffy x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Thought you started new job Daffy x


No I start the day after my last comp, so that will be fun showing up a funny shade of orangey brown! But the good thing is that all prep will be done so I can concentrate fully on my new job. Exciting! x :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Last gym session done now until Monday, chest, tri's & abs. Waxed, hair done, false lashes etc all sorted, its nearly show time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:  :bounce:

Chest

Incline db press 4 x 15

Incline flies 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 15 superset with normal grip 3 x 15

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 2 x 30 with leg raises 2 x 30

Hill walkers 3 x 30 with side hill walkers 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30

No cardio.......which felt fantastic!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Happy Saturday folk! :bounce:

Again, feeling weird getting up and not doing cardio, but its feels good! I could get used to this! :thumb:

Rubbish nights sleep after a 134 trips to the loo, so that should mean I will sleep tonight though, fingers crossed.

No training today, just chilling, doing nails etc and then base coat of tan tonight.


----------



## George-Bean

keeks, what is and where is it happening? I love the idea of knowing people who compete, it a boost!


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> keeks, what is and where is it happening? I love the idea of knowing people who compete, it a boost!


Lol. Nabba England at Brierley Hill, West Midlands. Then Im doing the Nabba UK show in two weeks at Batley.


----------



## George-Bean

Thats not far, in the new year Im thinking I might go to see a few competitions and to a few shows.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Thats not far, in the new year Im thinking I might go to see a few competitions and to a few shows.


Yeah definately go to some shows, they're fab. Brilliant atmosphere and its so interesting seeing all different physiques. I love going to them as a spectator too, just love the feel of them! 

You'll have to get yourself to this one next year then, come and cheer me on.


----------



## Keeks

Had a moment this afternoon, panic set in big time. Ive had panics about both shows the other week, but this one was a bit different, not sure if Im getting over tired now but just really freaked out thinking I cant do this!?!?! Im tired, hungry and fed up, but yet excited at the same time. But yet still looking forward to my last comp and having a rest, chilling out and having no pressure for a while.

Anyway, base coat of tan done, nails done, and so so so thirsty! Knackered too so thinking I should be able to sleep, however for the past few nights I have been waking up a lot and then not being able to get back to sleep. Fingers crossed for a decent night.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Had a moment this afternoon, panic set in big time. Ive had panics about both shows the other week, but this one was a bit different, not sure if Im getting over tired now but just really freaked out thinking I cant do this!?!?! Im tired, hungry and fed up, but yet excited at the same time. But yet still looking forward to my last comp and having a rest, chilling out and having no pressure for a while.
> 
> Anyway, base coat of tan done, nails done, and so so so thirsty! Knackered too so thinking I should be able to sleep, however for the past few nights I have been waking up a lot and then not being able to get back to sleep. Fingers crossed for a decent night.


you know its ya head missing with ya you should be used to this by now


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you know its ya head missing with ya you should be used to this by now


Lol, I know, this game is head fooook after head foooook, and with diet brain thrown in for good measure, its tough work!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Lol, I know, this game is head fooook after head foooook, and with diet brain thrown in for good measure, its tough work!


i don't think i want to compete now:no: :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> i don't think i want to compete now:no: :laugh:


No backing out now Mr! What doesnt send you to a nut house makes you stronger, or something like that! 

Its all worth it, I think anyway! :thumb: Well, ask me again tomorrow and I might be saying the opposite!

Anyway, night night and will update as soon as I can tomorrow!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No backing out now Mr! What doesnt send you to a nut house makes you stronger, or something like that!
> 
> Its all worth it, I think anyway! :thumb: Well, ask me again tomorrow and I might be saying the opposite!
> 
> Anyway, night night and will update as soon as I can tomorrow!


yeh take it easy and good luck


----------



## George-Bean

Go get um Keeks, best of luck, firstly I hope you have a great day, secondly I hope you win and thirdly I hope you come back here so excited ya can hardly pull yourself together to tell us!


----------



## George-Bean

Wonder how its going ;-D


----------



## H10dst

George-Bean said:


> Wonder how its going ;-D


Got to be another trophy position surely?


----------



## Dai Jones

Any news ?


----------



## Keeks

No trophy today unfortunately, and not sure of exact place but should find out tomorrow. Very tough comp so didnt think I would place, however, after the reuslts I did have a few people saying they were surprised I didnt place.....

However, I was happy with things, have had a fab day and its more exerience so onwards to the next show now. :bounce:

Worn out so will update properly tomorrow with pics but heres one



Night night all :sleeping:


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> No trophy today unfortunately, and not sure of exact place but should find out tomorrow. Very tough comp so didnt think I would place, however, after the reuslts I did have a few people saying they were surprised I didnt place.....
> 
> However, I was happy with things, have had a fab day and its more exerience so onwards to the next show now. :bounce:
> 
> Worn out so will update properly tomorrow with pics but heres one
> 
> View attachment 98901
> 
> 
> Night night all :sleeping:


looking great, very well done :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Looking good in your little purple, glittery outfit :wub:

and you cant win em all


----------



## Jay.32

well done daffy... you look amazing as usual x


----------



## RACK

Massive congrats Keeks and you looked fantastic!!!


----------



## Rykard

good going - shame it didn't work out this time, Ruta's having similar issues - it's all down to the judge's interpretation on the day.. (or which side of the bed they got out of)..

reps for getting on the stage again.


----------



## Keeks

Good Morning all!!! Im still knackered, didnt sleep right so it will be a mega early night tonight!

Fasted cardio done, 1 hour power walk trying my best not to slip on soggy leaves which was fun! :thumb: And hoping that theres no hidden dog poo under the leaves! :cursing:

Anyway, here are some pics from yesterday, but it wont seem to let me upload full size pics for some reason, not sure if the files are too big but will try and have a faff with them. Having spoken with my PT this morning, shes still happy with things and so am I so all's good. Waiting to get feedback from show, but focusing now on the next show, and then long term goals and improvements for next season. Again, loads of the girls were saying I had a fab bum so very happy with that, especially as it was my weakest area by far. Next year its gonna be truly awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Thank you everyone for your comments, means a lot!


----------



## Jay.32

pic 4 you look amazing... you def should of placed :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> pic 4 you look amazing... you def should of placed :thumbup1:


Thank you!  Going into the comp, I knew it was a high standard and when I saw the others girls, knew that I probably wouldnt place but its all good experience and each time of getting up on stage, I feel a bit better so am getting there with my confidence and nerves so thats good.

And another thing I was thinking that its not long since I switched feds and classes, and was never meant to be doing these Nabba shows at such a high standard anyway, so all in all, very happy with how this seasons gone so far and have learnt loads and enjoyed it so much! But watch out next year, Im gonna rock it for sure!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> pic 4 you look amazing... you def should of placed :thumbup1:


Thank you!  Going into the comp, I knew it was a high standard and when I saw the others girls, knew that I probably wouldnt place but its all good experience and each time of getting up on stage, I feel a bit better so am getting there with my confidence and nerves so thats good.

And another thing I was thinking that its not long since I switched feds and classes, and was never meant to be doing these Nabba shows at such a high standard anyway, so all in all, very happy with how this seasons gone so far and have learnt loads and enjoyed it so much! But watch out next year, Im gonna rock it for sure!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

You have worked so hard... and not only built confidence and learnt about the shows... you have also learnt alot about your own body this year :thumbup1:

x


----------



## George-Bean

Great body, very pleased for you. Bet you must be pleased as punch ;-D


----------



## H10dst

Looking good globe glutes!! Shame about the trophy but you've done really well this past month anyway. One more comp to go then full on food fest!!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> You have worked so hard... and not only built confidence and learnt about the shows... you have also learnt alot about your own body this year :thumbup1:
> 
> x


Lol, I've worked my glutes off, literally! But have improved so much, especially with confidence issues, and learnt how my body responds to different things, all of which will help in next years prep and hopefully get me some decent trophies next season! x :thumb:



George-Bean said:


> Great body, very pleased for you. Bet you must be pleased as punch ;-D


Ahh thank you!  Yep, very pleased with how Ive prepped, still areas of improvement for the futrue but know Im on the right track and so excited about next season already! :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Looking good globe glutes!! Shame about the trophy but you've done really well this past month anyway. One more comp to go then full on food fest!!!


Lol, thank you!  I didnt expect to place in this comp, but its more experience and enjoyed it so much, love the feeling of it all! Yep, not long til the food fest......and its gonna be a good one! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Daffy babe, torture tuesday is here, are you ready for it??  xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Daffy babe, torture tuesday is here, are you ready for it??  xx


Lol. Torture Tuesday done and dusted for another week!  And tbh, they dont seem quite as bad now for some reason.....possibly because I can see the results and its weird but every torturous rep that I do, I just think of the glutes and the comments I've been getting and power through, and it gets me through the session! 

So, Tuesday done, with fasted cardio on air walker, then legs beasted, and then a later session of HIIT on rower tonight.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Jump squats 4 x 20

Abductors 3 x 20

Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15

:cursing:


----------



## biglbs

You looked amazing,sorry i did not get in earlier,we were away!

The thing is,you have been in peak condition for weeks,you cannot keep there for too long,you did a great job for longer than most could stand,however i think you asked too much of yourself,you would have placed higher last week.This is just the nature of the sport,even you cannot be super human,my Quakiness,but so very well done ,,,,reps


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> You looked amazing,sorry i did not get in earlier,we were away!
> 
> The thing is,you have been in peak condition for weeks,you cannot keep there for too long,you did a great job for longer than most could stand,however i think you asked too much of yourself,you would have placed higher last week.This is just the nature of the sport,even you cannot be super human,my Quakiness,but so very well done ,,,,reps


Ahh thank you!  Hope you had a nice time away.

I know I've done a lot over the last few weeks, but its helped having some time off work, few days here and there, and now I just feel like the end is actually so close, so another week and a half and its all over with for this year, time to then chill, rest, eat and grow! 

Its all been great experience for me and I think its helped my confidence no end doing a fews comps, its really helped build me up and just feel better about myself and getting up there on stage. Yep, you're right there, its the nature of the sport and I can accept that, because to me, every time Ive got up on stage, Ive done what I set out to do and thats the most important thing.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you!  Hope you had a nice time away.
> 
> I know I've done a lot over the last few weeks, but its helped having some time off work, few days here and there, and now I just feel like the end is actually so close, so another week and a half and its all over with for this year, time to then chill, rest, eat and grow!
> 
> Its all been great experience for me and I think its helped my confidence no end doing a fews comps, its really helped build me up and just feel better about myself and getting up there on stage. Yep, you're right there, its the nature of the sport and I can accept that, because to me, every time Ive got up on stage, Ive done what I set out to do and thats the most important thing.


Totaly and done so well,i recon next year is all yours,this dedication is rare!x


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Totaly and done so well,i recon next year is all yours,this dedication is rare!x


Oh yes, next year is mine, trophies a plenty........hopefully!  :laugh:

And the dedication thing, i think its down to me being stubborn, and not letting things go.........I want some decent trophies and wont give up til I get them! x :thumb:


----------



## jake87

for you not to place i am completely confused as to what they look for in these shows. you look really good


----------



## Keeks

jake87 said:


> for you not to place i am completely confused as to what they look for in these shows. you look really good


Thank you!  I think it can differ what the judges want from show to show......sometimes it seems they want a certain amount of leaness, or sometimes the more softer look. Its very difficult in knowing what condition to bring to the stage as you just dont know want the judges want, its just one of the things that go with competing. Although I think I could be slightly leaner, Im more or less happy with my condition this season, could be better but then again, I think I'll always think that, even if I was in the best possible shape.


----------



## H10dst

Good evening. How are you? See you've enjoyed another torture Tuesday? I know you love them really!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good evening. How are you? See you've enjoyed another torture Tuesday? I know you love them really!!!


Im good thanks, super tired but good, and yep, loving Tuesdays from now on!  Hows you? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Im good thanks, super tired but good, and yep, loving Tuesdays from now on!  Hows you? x


Not bad ta, Just got over another upset stomach bug thing!! Just recently I've been I'll loads?!?! Not sure why?? So not trained since Sunday morning. Feel better today and just had s bowl of quark mixed with honey 

X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not bad ta, Just got over another upset stomach bug thing!! Just recently I've been I'll loads?!?! Not sure why?? So not trained since Sunday morning. Feel better today and just had s bowl of quark mixed with honey
> 
> X


Oh dear, you have had quite a few bugs havent you?!?!? You sure you're having your 5 a day........of quark portions that is, cos you know the saying.......5 portions of quark a day, keeps the doctors at bay and the bugs away! 

Glad ya feeling better though! And keep up with the quark! x :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh dear, you have had quite a few bugs havent you?!?!? You sure you're having your 5 a day........of quark portions that is, cos you know the saying.......5 portions of quark a day, keeps the doctors at bay and the bugs away!
> 
> Glad ya feeling better though! And keep up with the quark! x :thumb:


Tbh never heard that saying before?!? Something tells me your making it up?

Yeah this past year I've been Ill loads for some reason? Somebody said its cause Ive started to train properly and it effects your CNS? I don't really understand why though?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Tbh never heard that saying before?!? Something tells me your making it up?
> 
> Yeah this past year I've been Ill loads for some reason? Somebody said its cause Ive started to train properly and it effects your CNS? I don't really understand why though?


Lol, seriously, its a proper saying.....honest! 

Yeah it does affect your CNS, so its important to do things properly, look after yourself and listen to your body, eat and rest properly, multivits etc. Other than that, I guess some people just do tend to pick up more bugs than others really. I have acupuncture every fortnight, usually on my CNS unless Ive got any aches/pains etc, and it does keep me pepped up, maybe worth a consideration?!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, seriously, its a proper saying.....honest!
> 
> Yeah it does affect your CNS, so its important to do things properly, look after yourself and listen to your body, eat and rest properly, multivits etc. Other than that, I guess some people just do tend to pick up more bugs than others really. I have acupuncture every fortnight, usually on my CNS unless Ive got any aches/pains etc, and it does keep me pepped up, maybe worth a consideration?!


Acupuncture?! Can't see me having that I am scared of one needle, couldn't have loads just stuck in me?? How can you have it in your CNS I though it was Central Nervous System? Like a thing in your brain or something???

And as for your quark saying all I can say is

YOU MUPPET 

X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Acupuncture?! Can't see me having that I am scared of one needle, couldn't have loads just stuck in me?? How can you have it in your CNS I though it was Central Nervous System? Like a thing in your brain or something???
> 
> And as for your quark saying all I can say is
> 
> YOU MUPPET
> 
> X


Lol, I have acuuncture to treat my CNS, so there are several points all over my body that they put needles in to stimulate the energy. God knows how it does it, but it does work, its bizarre but I swear by it.......also the same with quark, dont know how it does it but it truly amazing! 

Anyway, sleeps calling me so g'night! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, I have acuuncture to treat my CNS, so there are several points all over my body that they put needles in to stimulate the energy. God knows how it does it, but it does work, its bizarre but I swear by it.......also the same with quark, dont know how it does it but it truly amazing!
> 
> Anyway, sleeps calling me so g'night! x


Night muppet features. X


----------



## George-Bean

Another one doing lunges, I'm gonna have to have a look at this.

Another saying is:-

If you wanna hit the mark don't forget your Quark.


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> Another one doing lunges, I'm gonna have to have a look at this.
> 
> Another saying is:-
> 
> If you wanna hit the mark don't forget your Quark.


walking lunges are a killer - start with no weight first to get in the groove..


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey ladybug how are you feeling now post comp etc? What show have you got left? Been abit absent on here due to being stuck in loads of toffee ice cream with Belgian buns as floats hehe


----------



## Keeks

Absolutely shattered today, but cardio done, and shoulders & abs done, now for some serious chilling and an early night.

Fasted cardio was air walker, rower and tabata.

Shoulders

Lat raises - heavy 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15

Arnold press 3 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 15

Front db raises 3 x 15

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 25 with leg raises 3 x 25

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

30 mins on XTrainer.



Also, had some feedback from one of the judges from Sundays show, and all good, just need to get noticed more on stage, but physique wise, all good but he did say that the standard of the class was high, and I will have just missed out on a trophy so am happy with that. And hopefully, my next bikini will stand out a bit more on stage as the bling really twinkles in the light so cant wait to wear it!


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Another one doing lunges, I'm gonna have to have a look at this.
> 
> Another saying is:-
> 
> If you wanna hit the mark don't forget your Quark.


Yep, lunges are great for improving legs, I do them twice a week and although I hate them with a passion, they sure do work!

Lol, I like that saying, will have to adopt it I think! 



Rykard said:


> walking lunges are a killer - start with no weight first to get in the groove..


Yep, totally agree with that, they are evil, but do the job. I dont use any weight, but do such wide lunges that the back knee touches the floor, KILLER! :cursing:



CharlieC25 said:


> Hey ladybug how are you feeling now post comp etc? What show have you got left? Been abit absent on here due to being stuck in loads of toffee ice cream with Belgian buns as floats hehe


Hallo there! Lol, thats good to hear and that'll be me in a week and a half!  Cant wait!

Feeling knackered but for the first time, I can actually see the end of prep, and its next weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ive just got the Nabba UK show next Sunday and then thats it, rest time. I have qualified for the Nabba novice championships the week after that, but tbh, Im so worn out and start my new job the week before so cant really continue with prep for my first week of new job so am just going to do the UK show then thats it till next season.


----------



## George-Bean

Cant wait to see you with a trophy in your hand this Sunday!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> my next bikini will stand out a bit more on stage as the bling really twinkles in the light so cant wait to wear it!


Don't know how your going improve on the bling on this



Keeks said:


> View attachment 98901


But I'm sure I will enjoy seeing you try


----------



## Keeks

So, tough day today.......my last day at work so its been pretty emotional, but onwards and upwards! 

Fasted cardio done, air walker & HIIT on rower, then chest, tris, abs and cardio tonight.

Chest

Machine press 3 x 15

Incline db flies 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Single arm cable flies 3 x 15

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Rope pull downs 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 25 with leg raises 3 x 25

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Cant wait to see you with a trophy in your hand this Sunday!


Lol, maybe not from the UK show so the next trophy might be next year now but Im hoping for a few next year so watch this space! 



BestBefore1989 said:


> Don't know how your going improve on the bling on this
> 
> But I'm sure I will enjoy seeing you try


Oh I can improve on the bling, believe me, my next bikini is very twinkly! 

And Im already planning next years bikinis........cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So, tough day today.......my last day at work so *its been pretty emotional*, but onwards and upwards!
> 
> Fasted cardio done, air walker & HIIT on rower, then chest, tris, abs and cardio tonight.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Machine press 3 x 15
> 
> Incline db flies 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 10
> 
> Single arm cable flies 3 x 15
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Rope pull downs 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Lying kickbacks 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 25 with leg raises 3 x 25
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> 30 mins HIIT on XTrainer.


I think my training boss needs a cowtch :wub: Fresh start now Daffy.... get this last show wiped out... then feed like you never have before with a nice big rest..

xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I think my training boss needs a cowtch :wub: Fresh start now Daffy.... get this last show wiped out... then feed like you never have before with a nice big rest..
> 
> xx


Yep, need a big BIG feed and an even bigger rest! The first week after my last comp is just going to consist of eating, resting with a week of training, and going to book in for a full body massage to soothe my weary bones! xxx


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done, 40 mins power walk and HIIT on rower.

Then legs done this morning.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15 superset with jump squats 3 x 15 :cursing:

Heavy SLDL's 3 x 15

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

Another session of HIIT on rower to be done later.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yep, need a big BIG feed and an even bigger rest! The first week after my last comp is just going to consist of eating, resting with a week of training, and going to book in for a full body massage to soothe my weary bones! xxx


You should really spoil yourself after all the hard work Daffy... health spa for weekend me thinks x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> You should really spoil yourself after all the hard work Daffy... health spa for weekend me thinks x


Lol, full body massage will do the trick, and got a few meals and nights out planned. And tbh, not doing cardio, having a few nice meals and treats will be super spoiling myself anyway. Just over 1 week to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

So, stepped on the scales this morning and Ive dropped 1/2 lb. Now for weeks Ive been staying constantly at the same weight at weigh in time, so 1/2 lb drop at this stage is good as abs are slightly more defined. And when thinking about this week, Ive had a few power walking sessions and think this has just boosted things a little. As Im off work next week, and if the weathers not too bad, Im going to do most of fasted cardio this way, mixed with a few shorter HIIT sessions and tabata sessions. Fingers crossed for the weather!


----------



## George-Bean

The comps tomorrow right?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So, stepped on the scales this morning and Ive dropped 1/2 lb. Now for weeks Ive been staying constantly at the same weight at weigh in time, so 1/2 lb drop at this stage is good as abs are slightly more defined. And when thinking about this week, Ive had a few power walking sessions and think this has just boosted things a little. As Im off work next week, and if the weathers not too bad, Im going to do most of fasted cardio this way, mixed with a few shorter HIIT sessions and tabata sessions. Fingers crossed for the weather!


The power walking as always worked for you Daffy... nevermind the rain, get your rain coat on!!

On my way to work this morning it was terentual rain, hammering down!! and I past this guy jogging in a little pair of shorts and a t shirt... that is dedication.. although I just thought he was crazy..


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> The comps tomorrow right?


No its next Sunday, cant wait! 



Jay.32 said:


> The power walking as always worked for you Daffy... nevermind the rain, get your rain coat on!!
> 
> On my way to work this morning it was terentual rain, hammering down!! and I past this guy jogging in a little pair of shorts and a t shirt... that is dedication.. although I just thought he was crazy..


Yeah Ive found its always worked well for me but had to give it a rest when I hurt my foot, and now its dark in the mornings at the time I start cardio and Im a bit scared going out in the dark at that time. Next week can do cardio a little later so that'll be better. Dont mind a bit of rain, but cant get too drenched, I turn into a little gremlin! :stuart:

Now that is just mental, not dedication, Im dedicated and wouldnt do that, but then again Im mental and still wouldnt do that! :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Back & bi's done this monring, love beasting the bi's!

Back

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 15

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Bi's

Ez bar curls 3 x 12

Concentration curls 3 x 15

Cable bar curls 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 xx 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Hill walkers 3 x 20 with side hill walkers 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Then just been to see Zack Khan. He was doing a guest appearance at the shop that are my sponsors so nipped down to have a chat with him, the guys HUGE!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Back & bi's done this monring, love beasting the bi's!
> 
> Back
> 
> Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Seated row 3 x 15
> 
> Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Ez bar curls 3 x 12
> 
> Concentration curls 3 x 15
> 
> Cable bar curls 3 x 15
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench 3 xx 30 with leg raises 3 x 30
> 
> Hill walkers 3 x 20 with side hill walkers 3 x 20
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> Then just been to see Zack Khan. He was doing a guest appearance at the shop that are my sponsors so nipped down to have a chat with him, the guys HUGE!!!!
> 
> View attachment 99680


That's a nice pic! Can't imagine having a shop that sponsored you to train, how cool is that!! What you got planned for the rest of the weekend? X


----------



## Guest

haha you met King Khan ! lol Raasclaarts !


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Daffy x


----------



## Keeks

:bounce:  :thumb:

Ive been sneaky again...........went and did the NAC UK Open yesterday, Figure Under 35 class...............AND WON!!!!!



Happy as a pig in muck!  Only a small class, 4 girls in total, but still chuffed to bugggggery that I won. And Ive qualified for the NAC Universe in Hamburg in 3 weeks, however have decided not to do it. I start my new job next week and dont really want to ask for time off straight away, and tbh, dont think my body could hold out for a few more weeks of dieting, Im worn out and after this Sundays show, its feet up time and I need to chill and rest, but still over the moon to actually get an invite!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That's a nice pic! Can't imagine having a shop that sponsored you to train, how cool is that!! What you got planned for the rest of the weekend? X


Lol, yep, its ace! As for the rest of the weekend, it was spent tanning up and winning another trophy! Hope you had a good one! x



OldManRiver said:


> haha you met King Khan ! lol Raasclaarts !


 

He's a big chap, I can tell you!



Jay.32 said:


> Morning Daffy x


Good afternoon, hope you're good! x


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> :bounce:  :thumb:
> 
> Ive been sneaky again...........went and did the NAC UK Open yesterday, Figure Under 35 class...............AND WON!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 99916
> 
> 
> Happy as a pig in muck!  Only a small class, 4 girls in total, but still chuffed to bugggggery that I won. And Ive qualified for the NAC Universe in Hamburg in 3 weeks, however have decided not to do it. I start my new job next week and dont really want to ask for time off straight away, and tbh, dont think my body could hold out for a few more weeks of dieting, Im worn out and after this Sundays show, its feet up time and I need to chill and rest, but still over the moon to actually get an invite!


All these sneaky contest wins of yours Keeks... you are UKM's super special undercover quark ninja figure warrior!!!! h34r: :w00t: :gun_bandana:

Congrats, you look awesome in the pic, well deserved


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> All these sneaky contest wins of yours Keeks... you are UKM's super special undercover quark ninja figure warrior!!!! h34r: :w00t: :gun_bandana:
> 
> Congrats, you look awesome in the pic, well deserved


Lol, I like your description of me, and very fitting I think!

Thank you, was pretty happy with how I looked and I think Ive finally sussed my tan to get it just right, its taken some doing but happy with it now.


----------



## George-Bean

Thrilled for you ;-D well done ;-D


----------



## Keeks

Thank you guys!!! So very VERY happy, and it was my mums birthday yesterday and my mum and dad came along to support me and it made my mums day, she was so happy, and it felt amazing to make her day by getting the top spot! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Lol, I like your description of me, and very fitting I think!
> 
> Thank you, was pretty happy with how I looked and I think Ive finally sussed my tan to get it just right, its taken some doing but happy with it now.


Glad you like the description... you keep hitting us with these surprise contest entries and wins... when I click on this journal to see how things are going I never know if I'm gonna be looking at what you did in your last workout, a quark recipe, or a contest report and victory celebration! :lol:

You definitely did nail the tanning - looks very natural in that pic and the perfect tone for your complexion.


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Glad you like the description... you keep hitting us with these surprise contest entries and wins... when I click on this journal to see how things are going I never know if I'm gonna be looking at what you did in your last workout, a quark recipe, or a contest report and victory celebration! :lol:
> 
> You definitely did nail the tanning - looks very natural in that pic and the perfect tone for your complexion.


Lol, like to mix things up a bit. And talking of quark recipes, I made a cracking banana cake on Saturday for a post comp treat, complete with the most ingredient of all........QUARK!

Quick recipe here, but I didnt measure anything, just mixed stuff in a bowl and baked for about 50 mins on 180.

Half tub of quark

2 Egg whites

Water and coconut milk

2 bananas

Coconut flour

2 scoops of vanilla whey

Few drops of MP banana drops

Mix all together, and voila.....the most bestest amazingest banana cake EVER!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Well there you go!

Superb,very well done,i think a wise choice,you have been hard at it for so long.


----------



## H10dst

Flipping heck!! Check you out sneaking off and wining another comp!! Well done Mrs!!! X


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :bounce:  :thumb:
> 
> Ive been sneaky again...........went and did the NAC UK Open yesterday, Figure Under 35 class...............AND WON!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 99916
> 
> 
> Happy as a pig in muck!  Only a small class, 4 girls in total, but still chuffed to bugggggery that I won. And Ive qualified for the NAC Universe in Hamburg in 3 weeks, however have decided not to do it. I start my new job next week and dont really want to ask for time off straight away, and tbh, dont think my body could hold out for a few more weeks of dieting, Im worn out and after this Sundays show, its feet up time and I need to chill and rest, but still over the moon to actually get an invite!


Big well done Keeks realy proud of you, cant fault you one bit


----------



## George-Bean

I'm cooking Chicken breasts with Quark (added a clove of garlic) boiled the chicken breast, cut it open, added in quark n garlic paste, now baking, Ill let ya know..........


----------



## Guest

Well done Keeks  Cracking result and well deserved judging by the photos


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Well there you go!
> 
> Superb,very well done,i think a wise choice,you have been hard at it for so long.


Thank you.  Yep, need to listen to my body and know I need a rest, and also with starting my new job next week, I need to put my energy into that so maybe next year, but as for this season, Sunday is the end of it! :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Flipping heck!! Check you out sneaking off and wining another comp!! Well done Mrs!!! X


  They dont call me sneaky cheeks for nothing you know!  Thank you! x



PatWelsh said:


> Big well done Keeks realy proud of you, cant fault you one bit


Thank you!


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> I'm cooking Chicken breasts with Quark (added a clove of garlic) boiled the chicken breast, cut it open, added in quark n garlic paste, now baking, Ill let ya know..........


Now that sounds awesome, let me know how it goes and that might be on my post comp wish list next week! 



OldManRiver said:


> Well done Keeks  Cracking result and well deserved judging by the photos


Thank you!  Will post the rest of the pics when Ive sorted through them, and had a faff with them as I think the files are too big to upload so I have to crop them to get them to upload.


----------



## H10dst

Sneaky cheeks!!! That's cool


----------



## TELBOR

Well done, again!!

Do you enter loads and just tell us about the ones you win 

Kiddin' !

Once again, WELL DONE!!


----------



## George-Bean

The chicken was a little dry, wasnt as good as I had hoped lol. Cant win them all.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Sneaky cheeks!!! That's cool


 



R0BLET said:


> Well done, again!!
> 
> Do you enter loads and just tell us about the ones you win
> 
> Kiddin' !
> 
> Once again, WELL DONE!!


Lol, thank you! Might just keep schtum for next season and not mention when Im doing any comps, and that way, I might win a few more! 



George-Bean said:


> The chicken was a little dry, wasnt as good as I had hoped lol. Cant win them all.


Oh thats a shame. Ditched off my list then and replaced with a Pot Noodle, a craving Ive had for weeks!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Guest

You had a craving for a pot noodle ?

Now that's some serious carb depletion when you fancy a pot noodle :beer:


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> You had a craving for a pot noodle ?
> 
> Now that's some serious carb depletion when you fancy a pot noodle :beer:


Lol, right now im craving any food that doesnt resemble green beans, beansprouts or turkey! As soon as Ive finished prepping though, I know I wont even eat the stuff Ive been craving! Well, maybe some of it! Scampi fries have been lusted after quite a bit too and I havent had them for years!


----------



## H10dst

OldManRiver said:


> You had a craving for a pot noodle ?
> 
> Now that's some serious carb depletion when you fancy a pot noodle :beer:


You've never had a pot noodle and hot dog sandwich then???


----------



## H10dst

Blinky flip!!! You look stunning in those photos, all that training and quark has really paid off.


----------



## Guest

H10dst said:


> You've never had a pot noodle and hot dog sandwich then???


You kidding me ? lol Pot noodle isn't even food.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol, right now im craving any food that doesnt resemble green beans, beansprouts or turkey! As soon as Ive finished prepping though, I know I wont even eat the stuff Ive been craving! Well, maybe some of it! Scampi fries have been lusted after quite a bit too and I havent had them for years!


Well you won the comp, now you can reward yourself with a mini break and eat stuff that's not on the diet  You deserve it too


----------



## H10dst

OldManRiver said:


> You kidding me ? lol Pot noodle isn't even food.


Haha I've not had one of those in years!! A guy who works for me has a pot noodle and two slices of bread EVERYDAY for lunch and a ginsters pasty at a around 15.00 he's done this for about 2 years now?!? Yummy


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> :bounce:  :thumb:
> 
> Ive been sneaky again...........went and did the NAC UK Open yesterday, Figure Under 35 class...............AND WON!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 99916
> 
> 
> Happy as a pig in muck!  Only a small class, 4 girls in total, but still chuffed to bugggggery that I won. And Ive qualified for the NAC Universe in Hamburg in 3 weeks, however have decided not to do it. I start my new job next week and dont really want to ask for time off straight away, and tbh, dont think my body could hold out for a few more weeks of dieting, Im worn out and after this Sundays show, its feet up time and I need to chill and rest, but still over the moon to actually get an invite!


oh wow amazing, well done  looking great :thumb:

whats next for you? rest?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You've never had a pot noodle and hot dog sandwich then???


Im on it, in a weeks time that is! Love hot dogs, even though they arent real food, they are damn tasty!



H10dst said:


> Blinky flip!!! You look stunning in those photos, all that training and quark has really paid off.


Thank you, its not the training at all though, its 110% down to the quark! :thumb:



OldManRiver said:


> You kidding me ? lol Pot noodle isn't even food.


You're right, and thats probably why I want it so much right now in a weird way! :laugh:



OldManRiver said:


> Well you won the comp, now you can reward yourself with a mini break and eat stuff that's not on the diet  You deserve it too


Yep, will rewards myself with loads of rubbish next week, this time net week in fact I'll be feeling sick as hell after demolishing 7 months worth if junk! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> oh wow amazing, well done  looking great :thumb:
> 
> whats next for you? rest?


Ahhh thanks hun! :thumb:

Just got the Nabba UK show this Sunday and then its rest time. Eat, train heavy, and just chill out then back dieting just after Xmas for April/May comps.


----------



## Rykard

wow - pics look great.

well done (again) - what are your plans now? short term/long term? (apart from a quark recipe thread?)


----------



## Guest

Keeks, you look amazing, you have the body of an amazon godess, but omg your craving for a pot noodle is nuts


----------



## Guest

H10dst said:


> Haha I've not had one of those in years!! A guy who works for me has a pot noodle and two slices of bread EVERYDAY for lunch and a ginsters pasty at a around 15.00 he's done this for about 2 years now?!? Yummy


lol easy now, Keeks is dribbling.

In fairness though, pot noodle in bread still doesn't make it food ! lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Wow Keeks,

what ever happens on Sunday, you have had a fantastic few weeks and having read your journal for a year now, I know just how hard you have worked for those results.

You have every right to be very proud of what you have achieved, you look awsome. Well done X


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :bounce:  :thumb:
> 
> Ive been sneaky again...........went and did the NAC UK Open yesterday, Figure Under 35 class...............AND WON!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 99916
> 
> 
> Happy as a pig in muck!  Only a small class, 4 girls in total, but still chuffed to bugggggery that I won. And Ive qualified for the NAC Universe in Hamburg in 3 weeks, however have decided not to do it. I start my new job next week and dont really want to ask for time off straight away, and tbh, dont think my body could hold out for a few more weeks of dieting, Im worn out and after this Sundays show, its feet up time and I need to chill and rest, but still over the moon to actually get an invite!


You little sneak!!! :laugh: well done you are looking even better than last pics... so proud of our Team Taffy Mascot.

x


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :bounce:  :thumb:
> 
> Ive been sneaky again...........went and did the NAC UK Open yesterday, Figure Under 35 class...............AND WON!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 99916
> 
> 
> Happy as a pig in muck!  Only a small class, 4 girls in total, but still chuffed to bugggggery that I won. And Ive qualified for the NAC Universe in Hamburg in 3 weeks, however have decided not to do it. I start my new job next week and dont really want to ask for time off straight away, and tbh, dont think my body could hold out for a few more weeks of dieting, Im worn out and after this Sundays show, its feet up time and I need to chill and rest, but still over the moon to actually get an invite!


No fookin way well done , should do Hamburg tho sod work


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> wow - pics look great.
> 
> well done (again) - what are your plans now? short term/long term? (apart from a quark recipe thread?)


Thank you!  Well, after a quark-bake-a-thon, time for a rest! Up until Xmas, will be eating, resting and training heavy, then in January, prep starts again for April/May comps. Training wise, will possibly change a few things but not leg sessions, will be keeping it at the 2 sessions per week, more or less the same as what Ive been doing upto now. Going to work on shoulders more too, try and get some mini boulders on the go! 



OldManRiver said:


> Keeks, you look amazing, you have the body of an amazon godess, but omg your craving for a pot noodle is nuts


Lol, I bet amazon godesses crave pot noodles all the time! :laugh:



BestBefore1989 said:


> Wow Keeks,
> 
> what ever happens on Sunday, you have had a fantastic few weeks and having read your journal for a year now, I know just how hard you have worked for those results.
> 
> You have every right to be very proud of what you have achieved, you look awsome. Well done X


Thank you!  And thank you for following my journey, really value your input, everyones input and it does help motivate me to keep going at times so a big thank you! 

This weekend will be more for the experience and know what I'll be working towards next year really, but still very excited!


----------



## Dai Jones

Hi keeks this might might be a stupid question but you talk about gaining experience alot is this your first time competing or just that your doing so well?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> You little sneak!!! :laugh: well done you are looking even better than last pics... so proud of our Team Taffy Mascot.
> 
> x


Thank you!  Gotta make Team Taffy proud of their mascot, and I cant kick your butts when your slacking if I slack and dont put the hard work in myself can I!?!?!



Dai Jones said:


> No fookin way well done , should do Hamburg tho sod work


Thank you!  Tbh, I dont think my body could hold out to do Hamburg, plus with the travelling etc. I need to rest and although it would be an amazing experience, I have to be sensible and listen to my body........it wants food!!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Thank you!  Tbh, I dont think my body could hold out to do Hamburg, plus with the travelling etc. I need to rest and although it would be an amazing experience, I have to be sensible and listen to my body........it wants food!!!!!!


ok


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Ahhh thanks hun! :thumb:
> 
> Just got the Nabba UK show this Sunday and then its rest time. Eat, train heavy, and just chill out then back dieting just after Xmas for April/May comps.


oh sounds good, best of luck on Sunday :thumb:

rest is goooood  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Hi keeks this might might be a stupid question but you talk about gaining experience alot is this your first time competing or just that your doing so well?


I did a first timers show last year and then the UKBFF Leeds show, bikini class but this is my first proper season and in doing toned figure although the first timers show was toned figure. I probably do go on about getting experience quite a bit but to me, its quite important. You get to know the feel of preparing and being on stage etc, and being up against different standards, and tbh, the nerves that you get are surreal so getting experience does just help to calm nerves a bit when you get up there.....if all that makes sense!?! (I know what I mean but just cant explain it properly!)



fitrut said:


> oh sounds good, best of luck on Sunday :thumb:
> 
> rest is goooood  :lol:


Thanks you! :thumb: Yes, body definately needs some good rest, so I can bounce back for next years prep with some good improvements made! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I did a first timers show last year and then the UKBFF Leeds show, bikini class but this is my first proper season and in doing toned figure although the first timers show was toned figure. I probably do go on about getting experience quite a bit but to me, its quite important. You get to know the feel of preparing and being on stage etc, and being up against different standards, and tbh, the nerves that you get are surreal so getting experience does just help to calm nerves a bit when you get up there.....if all that makes sense!?! (I know what I mean but just cant explain it properly!)


----------



## eezy1

congrats again! ur on a roll 

looking like a champ


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> congrats again! ur on a roll
> 
> looking like a champ


Thank you!  Has been an amazing season, and I'll make sure that next years, its even better! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Can you imagine if they had a food shortage in the Amazon, and the best they could send was a bunch of pot noodles !!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesdays leg session done, fasted cardio was 1 hour power walk this morning, so just another cardio session later, but Im seriously fooooked today and cba to do anything, lazy afternoon me thinks.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying hams curls 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15

Jump squats 3 x 20

Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 20 superset with abductors 3 x 20



Next Tuesday isnt going to be a torture Tuesday, it will be pig out Tuesday, and I will be substituting walking lunges with chocolate and lying ham curls with cake! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Torture Tuesdays leg session done, fasted cardio was 1 hour power walk this morning, so just another cardio session later, but Im seriously fooooked today and cba to do anything, lazy afternoon me thinks.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying hams curls 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15
> 
> Jump squats 3 x 20
> 
> Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 20 superset with abductors 3 x 20
> 
> 
> 
> Next Tuesday isnt going to be a torture Tuesday, it will be pig out Tuesday, and I will be substituting walking lunges with chocolate and lying ham curls with cake! :thumb:


where do you see/feel the difference in doing these


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> where do you see/feel the difference in doing these


I see your game mr :lol:

Bet i can guess your next post... "Pics please" pmsl :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

PatWelsh said:


> I see your game mr :lol:
> 
> Bet i can guess your next post... "Pics please" pmsl :lol:


P!ss off it was going to be after I said thanks for the info :laugh:....you know me so well Pat


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> where do you see/feel the difference in doing these


With feet in this position, you seem to push with your heels, so you can feel it in your hams/glutes as opposed to your quads. Great exercise to target that area, more for a woman really I guess.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> P!ss off it was going to be after I said thanks for the info :laugh:....you know me so well Pat


Well you've seen pics of my glutes so you can make your own mind up as to if this way of doing leg press works! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> With feet in this position, you seem to push with your heels, so you can feel it in your hams/glutes as opposed to your quads. Great exercise to target that area, more for a woman really I guess.


To be honest it would work for me as my hams are not as developed as my quads, thanks


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well you've seen pics of my glutes so you can make your own mind up as to if this way of doing leg press works! :tongue:


 :blush:


----------



## Patsy

Did someone mention ham? Im listening


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> To be honest it would work for me as my hams are not as developed as my quads, thanks


Get on the lying hams curls but holding every 5th rep, absolute KILLER but works the hams good and proper! Feel the pain!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Did someone mention ham? Im listening


 :lol: You got me thinking about pasties again! And now ham, and your full english breakfast! Food food food!!!! Less than one week to go now, and I cant wait!  Going food shopping on Saturday and am so excited, more excited than if I was going clothes shopping!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

congrats on the win keeks

really well done 

pleased for you


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: You got me thinking about pasties again! And now ham, and your full english breakfast! Food food food!!!! Less than one week to go now, and I cant wait!  Going food shopping on Saturday and am so excited, more excited than if I was going clothes shopping!


Sh!t i think hell just froze over


----------



## Keeks

barrettmma said:


> congrats on the win keeks
> 
> really well done
> 
> pleased for you


Thank you! 



Dai Jones said:


> Sh!t i think hell just froze over


PMSL! Yep, you heard right! Seriously, I cant wait! Im taking myself of to Asda as they do those Reese's peanut butter cups, and gonna buy some reyt nice treats! Im probably wlak round like a zombie, drooling over everything!


----------



## biglbs

How you feeling now Quarklet?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> How you feeling now Quarklet?


Quarktastic thanks! 

Im good, very very tired, but with no work this week, its not too bad. Still on a high from Sunday and excited for the last show and also excited about being off season for a few months, time to sit back and chill.

Hope you're good.


----------



## Keeks

Power walk for fasted cardio, then off to beast shoulders and abs shortly.

Just been to Morrisons and OMG, I sooooooo cant wait to get food shopping on Saturday, its going to be epic!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Power walk for fasted cardio, then off to beast shoulders and abs shortly.
> 
> Just been to Morrisons and OMG, I sooooooo cant wait to get food shopping on Saturday, its going to be epic!!!


I went to morrisons last night to stock up on quark... only one tub left.. mg: I got it before anyone else... I would of fought for it if I had too....


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> I went to morrisons last night to stock up on quark... only one tub left.. mg: I got it before anyone else... I would of fought for it if I had too....


I'm lucky my morrisons is always stocked up on the stuff


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> I'm lucky my morrisons is always stocked up on the stuff


your clearly not eating enough of it!!!

I had a word with customer services at mine... the said they will now put 2 lorry loads on for me instead of one..:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I'm lucky my morrisons is always stocked up on the stuff


Agree with Jay on this one, you need to buy more, lots more in fact! :laugh:



Jay.32 said:


> your clearly not eating enough of it!!!
> 
> I had a word with customer services at mine... the said they will now put 2 lorry loads on for me instead of one..:laugh:


Lol, needs to be done, cant risk running out of quark! Would get that third lorry load though just in case.....

I nearly had an episode last week in Morrisons when I went to buy my quark......it wasnt there!!!! After a very near heart attack, realsied they had moved it down to the other end of the aisle, thought for a second they had done the unthinkable, the same as Asda and discontinued quark! mg: But its only moved, thank god!


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders & abs done, and then went for a second power walk this afternoon and nearly got blwon away, well windy but certainly blew the cobwebs away!

Shoulders

Single arm lat raises 3 x 12

DB press 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 12

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Hill walkers with side hill walkers 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Agree with Jay on this one, you need to buy more, lots more in fact! :laugh:


Oi no quark bulling I get enough thank you


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Oi no quark bulling I get enough thank you


Just as long as you do get enough......otherwise there'll be trouble! I turn into a nasty pasty when quarks involved, or lack of quark in this case! :angry:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Just as long as you do get enough......otherwise there'll be trouble! I turn into a nasty pasty when quarks involved, or lack of quark in this case! :angry:


Yes ok boss  , good session I see again


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Yes ok boss  , good session I see again


 :thumb:

Yep, love shoulders day, and think off season, every other week Im going to do two shoulder sessions, want to get some good boulders going on!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Just as long as you do get enough......otherwise there'll be trouble! I turn into a nasty pasty when quarks involved, or lack of quark in this case! :angry:


I'm not sure if I'm to be scared, hungry or horny with that comment


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Yep, love shoulders day, and think off season, every other week Im going to do two shoulder sessions, want to get some good boulders going on!


sounds good


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I'm not sure if I'm to be scared, hungry or horny with that comment


 :lol: All 3 if you want......but Im just dreaming off pasties, cant get them out of my mind at the moment, definately high on my post comp wish list! Tuna pasty....dont suppose you want one do you Dai!?!?!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: All 3 if you want......but Im just dreaming off pasties, cant get them out of my mind at the moment, definately high on my post comp wish list! Tuna pasty....dont suppose you want one do you Dai!?!?!


 :bounce: .....a ya just let me down I don't do Tuna


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :bounce: .....a ya just let me down I don't do Tuna


Wuss! I'll have yours, leaving you just scared and horny then!?!? :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Wuss! I'll have yours, leaving you just scared and horny then!?!? :laugh:


O dear lord stop it.....


----------



## Keeks

3 more days of dieting left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:  :thumb:

Fasted cardio was power walking this morning, then off to the gym to do chest, tri's, abs and cardio shortly.


----------



## Jay.32

you make me feel knackered just listening to you!! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> you make me feel knackered just listening to you!! :laugh:


Knackered....try being me for 32 weeks....then you'll know what knackered is!!!!!!! 

Just been or a waxing session before show time and while I was there, I booked in for a full body massage next Saturday, cant wait! And Im going to follow that by a Dominos pizza (Im still a Dominos virgin) and then doughnuts! Thennnnnnnnnn, going out for dinner on Sunday, check me out, fatty in the making! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks should join the special forces, your f*cking awesome girl!! you put all us to shame, proud of ya Daffy!


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Keeks should join the special forces, your f*cking awesome girl!! you put all us to shame, proud of ya Daffy!


Special forces....I'd show them how its done! :lol:

Thank you, helps to have you lot on here too, and also, how can I beast Team Taffy and be a proper mascot if I dont work hard myself!


----------



## CharlieC25

Omg 3 more days yeah baby!! Can't wait to hear how you've done, looking awesome in all of your pics babe  get ready it's almost time.....to face.... The FOOD! X


----------



## Keeks

Gym done, and Im actually in bed chilling, at 7PM, outrageous but good! 

Chest

Incline db press 4 x 12 dropset 4 x 20

Incline flies 2 x 15 then 2 x 20 (lighter weights) all superset with press ups x 10

Tri's

Machine dips 3 x 15

Reverse grip pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 2 x 30 of each

Hill walkers with side hill walkers 2 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30

30 mins HIIT on XTrainer.


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> Omg 3 more days yeah baby!! Can't wait to hear how you've done, looking awesome in all of your pics babe  get ready it's almost time.....to face.... The FOOD! X


Ahhh thank you hun!  Yep, Im ready, more than ready for FOOD!!!!!! Im so so SO excited, the end if the diet is in sight now and it feels like the end of an era, sad but good! x 



chilisi said:


> That massage and Domino's will be fantastic. Your body will thank you for it. More importantly, you deserve it.


Yep, I cant wait!  Its going to be an amazing chilled out day complete with junk food! And yes, think my body will feel the benefit from it so that I can beast it over the off season. :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

I smell another bit of silverware........


----------



## George-Bean

and you visited my humble journal, ;-D thank you ;-D


----------



## Keeks

LAST CARDIO SESSION DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 more days of dieting to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Last leg session going to be done shortly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And its Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bounce:  :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> I smell another bit of silverware........


Lol, maybe not from this show as Im up against a lot of the girls who did the universe at weekend so thinking the next silverware in here will be from next season, but Im determined there'll be loads to come then!



George-Bean said:


> and you visited my humble journal, ;-D thank you ;-D


 :thumb: I'll be able to catch up properly next week when Im chilling out. I love yoyur food pics! 



chilisi said:


> I'm sure you will add on some good size, after dieting for so long


Yep, I'll be a blimp with a head in no time!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> LAST CARDIO SESSION DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2 more days of dieting to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Last leg session going to be done shortly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And its Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :bounce:  :thumb:


Your in a good mood then?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your in a good mood then?


A little bit, yes!  About 50 hours of dieting left and then I can eat c4rp!  With no cardio to get up to the next day!  But my computers going haywire right now and every time I press the enter button, a Windows Media Centre pop up thing comes up.....wondering if the pop up problems back!?!?!


----------



## Keeks

Legs done, and just one more gym session before some serious chilling! Legs - (I cant press enter!!!!!!!! :cursing: ) Walking lunges 3 x 40, Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg, wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15, jump squats 3 x 20, wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15.


----------



## Jay.32

whens the show Daf? tomorrow or sunday?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> whens the show Daf? tomorrow or sunday?


Sundays show day. Exciting!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Sundays show day. Exciting!


all the best.... will be thinking of you x


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

good luck for sunday keeks show them how it's done=] scoobs x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> all the best.... will be thinking of you x


 Thank you!  Will post on here when I can. x



LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> good luck for sunday keeks show them how it's done=] scoobs x


Thank you!  Will try! x And thanks for the reps! :thumb:


----------



## 1010AD

@Keeks Hi yes i'm still following, have you made room on the mantel piece for one more  I'm sure you'll do great, best of luck for Sunday


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> @Keeks Hi yes i'm still following, have you made room on the mantel piece for one more  I'm sure you'll do great, best of luck for Sunday


Thank you! And glad you're still following my journey! :thumb: Lol, I think the next trophies will be next season now but still looking forward to Sunday, and seeing some of the top girls in the country, very exciting, and one day, I'll be up there with them!


----------



## H10dst

Hi mrs what you got planned for this weekend? Anything exciting?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hi mrs what you got planned for this weekend? Anything exciting?


Well, going food shopping tomorrow and Im so excited about it, I cant wait! Also going to bake some of my special banana quark cake, :drool: then tanning up tomorrow night, doing nails etc, show time on Sunday and then EATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What about you? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well, going food shopping tomorrow and Im so excited about it, I cant wait! Also going to bake some of my special banana quark cake, :drool: then tanning up tomorrow night, doing nails etc, show time on Sunday and then EATING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What about you? x


Would love to see your food shop this week!! Bets it's awesome

Banana quark cake? Sounds nice put some pics up, I might make some this weekend.

Haha I know your going to be getting ready for your show in Sunday I was joking you MUPPET!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Would love to see your food shop this week!! Bets it's awesome
> 
> Banana quark cake? Sounds nice put some pics up, I might make some this weekend.
> 
> Haha I know your going to be getting ready for your show in Sunday I was joking you MUPPET!!!


 mg: Muppet.....me!?!? Not!  Well, as for the banana quark cake, but it doesnt actually come out of the tin in one piece, the only downfall, so its just like a pile of cake. Will take a picture of it though, along with all the other food that Ill be getting through! I dont know if it becuase I know that the diet ends this weekend but my cravings have been through the roof this week, getting worse by the day, I just want to eat crap. Think its been the worst week Ive had for cravings tbh, very frustrating!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Would love to see your food shop this week!! Bets it's awesome
> 
> Banana quark cake? Sounds nice put some pics up, I might make some this weekend.
> 
> Haha I know your going to be getting ready for your show in Sunday I was joking you MUPPET!!!


 mg: Muppet.....me!?!? Not!  Well, as for the banana quark cake, but it doesnt actually come out of the tin in one piece, the only downfall, so its just like a pile of cake. Will take a picture of it though, along with all the other food that Ill be getting through! I dont know if it becuase I know that the diet ends this weekend but my cravings have been through the roof this week, getting worse by the day, I just want to eat crap. Think its been the worst week Ive had for cravings tbh, very frustrating!


----------



## H10dst

Yeah a little bit of MUPPETness is creeping into your post!!!! Must be the Pre comp brain taking over 

I bet you'll eat a bit of junk and not enjoy it as much as you thought? I always fancy chocolate or sweets and then regret it as they never taste as good as I think.


----------



## fitrut

best of luck Keeks, show them how its done :thumb: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

RESULT!!!! Stepped on the scales this morning and after having changed my cardio this week, (bit risky changing things the week before my biggest comp I know) but all cardio apart from one session of HIIT on Xtrainer, has been power walking, and Ive lost 1lb this week! Well chuffed, condition looks better, just hope things still look as good tomorrow!

A short back & bi's session later, and yes, still training today which some people might not agree with, same as still training legs yesterday, but tbh, in all these comps, the ones that Ive trained right up to, and done legs session a few days before, are the comps that I have looked better in so going to stick with that theory for this one.

Then its food shopping and baking........CANT WAIT, obscene pics will be posted later!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah a little bit of MUPPETness is creeping into your post!!!! Must be the Pre comp brain taking over
> 
> I bet you'll eat a bit of junk and not enjoy it as much as you thought? I always fancy chocolate or sweets and then regret it as they never taste as good as I think.


Lol, ok, slight muppetness, but fully blamed on diet brain! Nah, I will bloomin well enjoy every morsel, might feel sick as hell after, but I'll enjoy it! No regrets will be had on my pig out!



fitrut said:


> best of luck Keeks, show them how its done :thumb: :bounce: :bounce:


Thank you hun, will do! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Go Team Taffy mascot... we are all behind you..

how have you managed with the constant tanning????


----------



## George-Bean

Good luck for Tomorrow Keeks! Will be checking in regular to see how you've done ;-D (and what you have eaten!)


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Go Team Taffy mascot... we are all behind you..
> 
> how have you managed with the constant tanning????


Thank you!!! Go Team Taffy!!!

Well, for the past few weeks, Ive been a different colour every day more or less, from fence paint brown, to the mucky fake tan look, to just mucky looking, and then fence paint brown again! My other halfs gone on a stag do this weekend though so my friends tanning me up tonight and tomorrow, now that will be slightly embarrassing! :blush: Needs to be done though cos I cant do it myself.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Good luck for Tomorrow Keeks! Will be checking in regular to see how you've done ;-D (and what you have eaten!)


Thank you! Will post when I can.....in between all the eating! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Thank you!!! Go Team Taffy!!!
> 
> Well, for the past few weeks, Ive been a different colour every day more or less, from fence paint brown, to the mucky fake tan look, to just mucky looking, and then fence paint brown again! My other halfs gone on a stag do this weekend though so my friends tanning me up tonight and tomorrow, now that will be slightly embarrassing! :blush: Needs to be done though cos I cant do it myself.


I bet all your pause will need unblocking after this lol...

I want a full feed back on what food yo have after comp!!! x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I bet all your pause will need unblocking after this lol...
> 
> I want a full feed back on what food yo have after comp!!! x


Ive been going through so much body scrub, unbelievable, got very soft skin now though!

Yep, full breakdown of food will be posted, and Im even thinking about getting a microwave meal for tomorrow night mg: Feel bad just thinking about it, a microwave meal!?!?! But cant be bothered cooking when I get home, got some more serious scrubbing to do so I dont roll into work on my first day looking manky! x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ive been going through so much body scrub, unbelievable, got very soft skin now though!
> 
> Yep, full breakdown of food will be posted, and Im even thinking about getting a microwave meal for tomorrow night mg: Feel bad just thinking about it, a microwave meal!?!?! But cant be bothered cooking when I get home, got some more serious scrubbing to do so I dont roll into work on my first day looking manky! x


forget the microwave meal.... get dominoes on way home :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> forget the microwave meal.... get dominoes on way home :thumb:


Lol, I would but I think I would be sick from a dominoes. Got a hot date with dominoes next Saturday night, after a full body massage, followed by doughnuts, heaven!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Lol, I would but I think I would be sick from a dominoes. Got a hot date with dominoes next Saturday night, after a full body massage, followed by doughnuts, heaven!!!!!


I thought you was going to say a date with a man then... you will be having no dates with men until I have vetted them... and I aprove of them ok misses xx


----------



## H10dst

Dominos?!? Much prefer Pizza Hut all you can eat buffet in the day!!! Doughnuts are awesome though!!


----------



## Jay.32

H10dst said:


> Dominos?!? Much prefer Pizza Hut all you can eat buffet in the day!!! Doughnuts are awesome though!!


pizza hut is good too.... now stop talking about food :laugh:


----------



## George-Bean

Every thread I am subbed on has done nothing but talk about pizza and bacon this morning, utter torture lol.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I thought you was going to say a date with a man then... you will be having no dates with men until I have vetted them... and I aprove of them ok misses xx


Lol, men.....what are they!?!? If its not dumbell shaped or food, Im just not interested! :laugh: There will be an incredibly sexy bloke present for my Saturday night treat night, and he's amazing company and loves nothing more than to snuggle......



H10dst said:


> Dominos?!? Much prefer Pizza Hut all you can eat buffet in the day!!! Doughnuts are awesome though!!


Well, Im still a dominoes virgin so will let you know my verdict next week, but after dieting for all this time, I reckon that 3 day old microwave pizza would be darn good! 



George-Bean said:


> Every thread I am subbed on has done nothing but talk about pizza and bacon this morning, utter torture lol.


Ha ha, well a tip for you then, please do not enter in here for the next few days cos there'll be food talk galore, and pictures! :thumb: Save yourself!


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo! Last gym session done!!!!!! :bounce:

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 15

Seated row 3 x 15

Hyps on a ball holding every 5th rep 3 x 20

Bi's

X body hammers 3 x 12

Seated db curls to the side 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 2 x 30 of each

Hill walkers with side hill walkers 2 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30

Now its time........................TO GO FOOD SHOPPING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Can't wait to see this shopping, it's going to be a mix of junk, microwave junk and quark!!


----------



## Keeks

And here it is............my shopping and banana cake, and the cake didnt stick to the tin and came out in one, result!!! 



Seriously, it took me ages to get round the supermarket, did you know that they sell all sorts in thme places, not just turkey and beansprouts!?!?


----------



## Patsy

Well goodluck tomorrow keeks and hope your not gona over indulge in all that choc without sharing lol! I actualy feel sick looking at those pics pmsl ;p

I see ya a cat lover, me too! Heres my little'un


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Well goodluck tomorrow keeks and hope your not gona over indulge in all that choc without sharing lol! I actualy feel sick looking at those pics pmsl ;p
> 
> I see ya a cat lover, me too! Heres my little'un
> 
> View attachment 100432


Thank you!  And I will be over indulging without sharing! :tongue: Ive waited 32 weeks!!!!! Yep, I know I'll feel sick as hell but cant wait!

OMG! He's gorgeous!!!! He's eyes are stunning! What breed is he?


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Thank you!  And I will be over indulging without sharing! :tongue: Ive waited 32 weeks!!!!! Yep, I know I'll feel sick as hell but cant wait!
> 
> OMG! He's gorgeous!!!! He's eyes are stunning! What breed is he?


Im sat here polishing off a pack of biscuits (butterscotch) im actualy feeling hot off the sugary carbs lol!

He's a Ragdoll keeks, had him 4 years now, he's good as gold dont know he is here some days


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Im sat here polishing off a pack of biscuits (butterscotch) im actualy feeling hot off the sugary carbs lol!
> 
> He's a Ragdoll keeks, had him 4 years now, he's good as gold dont know he is here some days


  That'll be me tomorrow and with a huge pot belly, jittery as hell from the sugar!

He really is gorgeous, and well behaved too, bonus! Mine are good most of the time, they can be little monsters though, wouldnt change them though for the world!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> That'll be me tomorrow and with a huge pot belly, jittery as hell from the sugar!
> 
> He really is gorgeous, and well behaved too, bonus! Mine are good most of the time, they can be little monsters though, wouldnt change them though for the world!


Just finished the last biscuit and regret it all ready lol!

Yeah he has his moments but thats rare and then he goes back to sleep, honest he sleeps nearly a whole day its crazy! He's deff part of the family aye


----------



## George-Bean

These are/where my moggys, just lost the Ragdoll ;-( his name was Alan, still got Colin he's the ginger maine ****.










Good luck tomorrow Keeks ;-D


----------



## Keeks

PatWelsh said:


> Just finished the last biscuit and regret it all ready lol!
> 
> Yeah he has his moments but thats rare and then he goes back to sleep, honest he sleeps nearly a whole day its crazy! He's deff part of the family aye


Ha ha, but there all gone now so its ok!

Yep, mine spend so much time sleeping, dont know how they can sleep for so long but its what cats do best! And yes, they definately are part of the family, proper little characters. 



George-Bean said:


> These are/where my moggys, just lost the Ragdoll ;-( his name was Alan, still got Colin he's the ginger maine ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Keeks ;-D


Oh so sorry to hear that. So sad when you lose a pet, and dont think people understand how upsetting it is. Gorgeous cats though, beautiful!

Thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

that food looks obscene lol. those doughnuts???

good luck for tomorrow ( and the after contest binge lol)


----------



## H10dst

What's happening I can't see any of your food pics?


----------



## 1010AD

A lemon meringue doughnut stack now that's some desert to come home to after a comp


----------



## 1010AD

H10dst said:


> What's happening I can't see any of your food pics?


Oh man are you missing dream


----------



## Ser

Good luck for today young lady!! OWN IT!!  x


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Good luck for later keeks bab x


----------



## Patsy

George-Bean said:


> These are/where my moggys, just lost the Ragdoll ;-( his name was Alan, still got Colin he's the ginger maine ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Keeks ;-D


Aww sorry to hear that fella so sad, lovely cats mate


----------



## Patsy

One last goodluck wish Quarky, go and show them how its done and update us all here asap and go easy on that chocolate as if it were me... id share some here


----------



## H10dst

Good luck babe!! X


----------



## BestBefore1989

just dropped in to wish you all the best.


----------



## dipdabs

Smash it today keeks! Good luck! Xxx


----------



## Dai Jones

Any news ?


----------



## George-Bean

Dont like the waiting ;-D


----------



## H10dst

I know I am in suspenders here!!!


----------



## Queenie

She placed top 6! But I'll let her tell u where and how the day went. She looked fab in the pics I've seen


----------



## Ser

AWESOME:bounce:


----------



## George-Bean

I'm very excited to find out how she did ;-D


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: An amazing end to an amazing season........I got 6th place!!!!!!!!!!! Cant believe I placed in such a big competition and with a very high standard of girls, 14 in total! I'd gone into this competition to gain experience of competing at a high level, and never expected to place so coming top 6 is just a dream come true!

I am so so so so so so so SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy! I do feel a little sad though now its all over, 32 weeks of prep all done, I'll be at a loss now and wont know what to do with my time :confused1: Oh yes I do........work my asssss off for next season so that I can do even better! This has been an amazing starting season for me, but I am now more determined than ever to be up there as one of the top girls, and I know I'll get there one day! :thumb:

And a huge thank you for all your good luck comments! :thumb:


----------



## Lou Lou

Well done!!! You've had a fantastic season!! Your hard work and dedication has definatly paid off. You look amazing xx


----------



## Ser

WOW! Thats amazing!! Well done, what an achievement chicky! Am so very pleased to read this!

Use this time to eat fun food...and rebound off the back of the diet!

Am still sat waiting for BigJim's placing...he is on stage right now:eek: Having kittens here...you lot on this site are gonna cause me a mental breakdown! :scared:


----------



## Keeks

Thank you for your lovely comments. It still feels surreal really when I think about what Ive done this season, placed in 4 out of 5 comps, two 1st places, one 2nd place and a 6th place in the UK show, I just cant believe it, and its only about 10/11 weeks since I switched feds so just overwhelmed really, and over the damn moon!

Didnt get many pictures today though as we have been borrowing someones camera and couldnt use it today but here are a couple.


----------



## Keeks

Ser said:


> WOW! Thats amazing!! Well done, what an achievement chicky! Am so very pleased to read this!
> 
> Use this time to eat fun food...and rebound off the back of the diet!
> 
> Am still sat waiting for BigJim's placing...he is on stage right now:eek: Having kittens here...you lot on this site are gonna cause me a mental breakdown! :scared:


Thank you hun! 

Yep, already ate loads, feel sick but its worth it. Looking forward in a weird way to the rebound, time to grow and its gonna be ace for next season!

Lol, never a dull moment on here is there....hope he's done well! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Ser said:


> WOW! Thats amazing!! Well done, what an achievement chicky! Am so very pleased to read this!
> 
> Use this time to eat fun food...and rebound off the back of the diet!
> 
> Am still sat waiting for BigJim's placing...he is on stage right now:eek: Having kittens here...you lot on this site are gonna cause me a mental breakdown! :scared:


Thank you hun! 

Yep, already ate loads, feel sick but its worth it. Looking forward in a weird way to the rebound, time to grow and its gonna be ace for next season!

Lol, never a dull moment on here is there....hope he's done well! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Great work mrs!!!! Now get yourself a domino's followed by KFC and some fruity quark for pud!!!

Really pleased for you   xxxx


----------



## Ser

Keeks said:


> Thank you hun!
> 
> Yep, already ate loads, feel sick but its worth it. Looking forward in a weird way to the rebound, time to grow and its gonna be ace for next season!
> 
> Lol, never a dull moment on here is there....hope he's done well! :thumb:


Bri used to eat till felt sick, then go to sleep and wake an hour later for more:lol:

Very first comp he made me drag around a WHOLE SUITCASE full of chocolate....got back to hotel, he ate a KFC and a biscuit and then went to sleep:rolleyes:

Enjoy missy you deserve to treat yourself!! 32 weeks is a fekkin long time!(i was pregnant for less time both times:lol: )


----------



## Keeks

Ser said:


> Bri used to eat till felt sick, then go to sleep and wake an hour later for more:lol:
> 
> Very first comp he made me drag around a WHOLE SUITCASE full of chocolate....got back to hotel, he ate a KFC and a biscuit and then went to sleep:rolleyes:
> 
> Enjoy missy you deserve to treat yourself!! 32 weeks is a fekkin long time!(i was pregnant for less time both times:lol: )


 :lol: A whole suitcase!?! I like his style!!! :laugh: I bought loads of food, chocolate etc and havent had much of it at all, enough to make me feel sick but I wanted a choice too so bought loads more than I needed to, but no doubt it will get demolished over the next few days, before the hard graft starts again! It has been a long prep, (and that makes it sound longer :laugh but its been worth every meal of turkey and beansprouts!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Great work mrs!!!! Now get yourself a domino's followed by KFC and some fruity quark for pud!!!
> 
> Really pleased for you   xxxx


Thank you Mr!!!  Ate way too much already, but its been bloomin good! Dominoes is next weekends treat, will let you know the verdict! xxx


----------



## 1010AD

@Keeks Well done girl I'm so pleased for you what an achievement 2 pieces of silverware and a top 6 finish an excellent end to a season. I knew you could do it coz you have the drive and commitment to do well so you rest up now and enjoy your meringue doughnuts  can't wait for the photos


----------



## Conscript

Congrats and very well done keeks! Done yourself proud chick! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> @Keeks Well done girl I'm so pleased for you what an achievement 2 pieces of silverware and a top 6 finish an excellent end to a season. I knew


Ahhhh thank you!  Yep, so very happy with this season, its been unreal!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> @Keeks Well done girl I'm so pleased for you what an achievement 2 pieces of silverware and a top 6 finish an excellent end to a season. I knew you could do it coz you have the drive and commitment to do well so you rest up now and enjoy your meringue doughnuts  can't wait for the photos


Thank you! Yep, Ive got the drive and even more determined now to improve for next season......its gonna be even better!!! :thumb: Cant face the lemon meringue doughnut stack, thats my treat for tomorrow night......yep, treats on a Monday night, check me out, being bad on a school night now Im off season! 



Conscript said:


> Congrats and very well done keeks! Done yourself proud chick! :thumb:


Thank you!  Its all down to the quark y'know! :laugh:


----------



## Conscript

Keeks said:


> Thank you! Yep, Ive got the drive and even more determined now to improve for next season......its gonna be even better!!! :thumb: Cant face the lemon meringue doughnut stack, thats my treat for tomorrow night......yep, treats on a Monday night, check me out, being bad on a school night now Im off season!
> 
> Thank you!  Its all down to the quark y'know! :laugh:


Yep, the quark and the quarking good glutes! hehe :cowboy:


----------



## Rykard

well done - enjoy the sweet stuff.


----------



## George-Bean

I am happy to say "I follow Keeks"

What a great journal, love it. Well done ;-D, next season me and Rach will come to a comp top cheer you on.


----------



## Keeks

Conscript said:


> Yep, the quark and the quarking good glutes! hehe :cowboy:


Yep, them glutes did help, got yet more comments about my glutes again today, well chuffed! :thumb:



Rykard said:


> well done - enjoy the sweet stuff.


Thank you! I have done and will do for the next few days!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> I am happy to say "I follow Keeks"
> 
> What a great journal, love it. Well done ;-D, next season me and Rach will come to a comp top cheer you on.


Ahhh thank you! 

Yep, definatley come and watch a show next year, theres such a good atmosphere at these shows, such a buzz, cant wait already for next season! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Well done Keeksy!! Chuffed to bits for ya, now.. About this planned dirty bulk we was talking about... Think you need to up the sugars to 300g per day :lol:

Relax and enjoy your time off girl you earnt it and goodluck with the future and whatever you have planned as im sure you will suceed and do as well as you have so far Daffy


----------



## Jay.32

Well done hun xx


----------



## fitrut

oh wow, massive well done Keeks, you looked brilliant, great achievement and good end of contest season :thumb:

now...eat and grow  and rest of course, well deserved


----------



## George-Bean

Where can I find pics of your winnings? ;-D


----------



## Keeks

So, still on a massive high, but also feel at a real loss......cant believe how weird it felt this morning getting out of bed and getting straight into the shower, with no cardio! mg: And I feel sad that its all over for this season, the way of life Ive had for the last 32 weeks has ended, and even though Im worn out, slight sore throat coming on and bugggggered my foot again, I so cant wait to get back to it all again.

Off season plan will be concocted soon, then it time to lift heavy and grow grow grow! And had more comments yesterday about the glutes, so all in all, my goal has been reached.......I achieved the goal of hitting the stage with cracking glutes! :bounce:

So, as my goal has been reached, time to move the goal posts again now, and to improve for next season, so that I can add to the trophy collection! :thumb: I am so determined to be up there next year, as one of the girls to watch, and with some bad asssss training, I know I can get there, so more torture Tuesdays to come...... :cursing:

And I want to say a massive huge thank you for you all following my journal and helping me reach my goal. You've all been there to cheer me up when needed, push me when needed and I really have appreciated it, so THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!! :thumb: And hope you all continue to reach my next goal.....of more trophies!


----------



## Patsy

Well enjoy the time off you have certainly earnt it, i think i can speak for the rest of us here and say i have realy enjoyed your journey and cant wait to see what next season brings you, wish you all the best keeks, your awesome girl lol!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Well done Keeksy!! Chuffed to bits for ya, now.. About this planned dirty bulk we was talking about... Think you need to up the sugars to 300g per day :lol:
> 
> Relax and enjoy your time off girl you earnt it and goodluck with the future and whatever you have planned as im sure you will suceed and do as well as you have so far Daffy


Thank you Pasty! 300g sugars per day, you mad!?!?! 300g sugars to start with maybe! 

Yep, I am enjoying just chilling and eating but only for a few days as got a lot of work to do for next season, plenty more trophies to be got! :thumb:



Jay.32 said:


> Well done hun xx


Thank you! xxx 



fitrut said:


> oh wow, massive well done Keeks, you looked brilliant, great achievement and good end of contest season :thumb:
> 
> now...eat and grow  and rest of course, well deserved


Thank you hun!  So happy with how things went, especially yesterday as I really didnt expect to be placing, perfect end to a fantastic season! And yep, time to eat and grow and will enjoy it! :thumb:



George-Bean said:


> Where can I find pics of your winnings? ;-D


No pics yet, gutted but will get a disc of the show pics, but not for a few weeks. :sad: Will post them as soon as I get them.


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Well enjoy the time off you have certainly earnt it, i think i can speak for the rest of us here and say i have realy enjoyed your journey and cant wait to see what next season brings you, wish you all the best keeks, your awesome girl lol!


Ahhh thank you Pasty, glad you've been part of my journey and there'll be trouble if you drop out now......you're in for the long haul now buddy! :tongue: Thank you! xxx


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo!! Torture Tuesday and theres no torture......only chocolate :drool: Only been away from the gym for a few days and missing it like mad, feel like I need to get back to it quick sharp, so much to do if Im gonna bag loadsa trophies next season, not sure if I'll last all week without going though! We'll see.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

rest up, your body will thank you for it


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> rest up, your body will thank you for it


Yeah I know I should, but it feels so alien to me and I feel like Im being lazy, no likey! But I do likey all the junk food Im eating! :thumb:


----------



## 1010AD

@Keeks out of interest how does your body feel after eating junk food with not having eaten such food for so long. I was thinking it may make you feel a bit funny like light headed or something.


----------



## Keeks

1010AD said:


> @Keeks out of interest how does your body feel after eating junk food with not having eaten such food for so long. I was thinking it may make you feel a bit funny like light headed or something.


I feel really weird with eating other foods now, get really bloated and feel slightly sick and I do get sort of sugar rushes/flushes but getting used to it a bit more now. Thirsty as heel though, not used to the additives etc in normal food.


----------



## H10dst

How's the junk food going? What naughty things you been eating?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> How's the junk food going? What naughty things you been eating?


Yep, the junk food is going!  Ive been eating all sorts, a lemon merigue doughnut stack was amazing, egg custards, and quite a few kit kats! Heaven but getting bigger by the day! Think Im going to get a tshirt printed....Im not fat, Im off-season! 

Hows you anyway? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, the junk food is going!  Ive been eating all sorts, a lemon merigue doughnut stack was amazing, egg custards, and quite a few kit kats! Heaven but getting bigger by the day! Think Im going to get a tshirt printed....Im not fat, Im off-season!
> 
> Hows you anyway? x


I'm alright thanks chick, into second week of sd cycle and think all is going well. Felling a little achey today so need to up the water I think? Feeling bit stronger too 

You started your new job yet anyway?


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Yep, the junk food is going!  Ive been eating all sorts, a lemon merigue doughnut stack was amazing, egg custards, and quite a few kit kats! Heaven but getting bigger by the day! Think Im going to get a tshirt printed....Im not fat, Im off-season!
> 
> Hows you anyway? x


And add to it 'and i earnt every mouthfull'


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm alright thanks chick, into second week of sd cycle and think all is going well. Felling a little achey today so need to up the water I think? Feeling bit stronger too
> 
> You started your new job yet anyway?


Good good, hope its goes well for ya! Fight the bugs away this time! 

Yep, started yesterday, seems good so far, think I'll like it anyway! :thumb: And its not quite as scary as I thought working in a hospital, havent seen any ghosts yet! x


----------



## 1010AD

Classic PMSL I'm not fat I'm off-season


----------



## Keeks

Im growing, fast! And holding water like a dehydrated camel would, slight hobbit feet and legs are slightly uncomfortable and very puffy, and my belly is HUGE! Guns seem to be growing to, feel huge and solid! And its only been a few days of eating rubbish and no cardio. 7 weeks to get some size on though so blim stauts should be hit very very soon! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> And add to it 'and i earnt every mouthfull'


 :thumb:



1010AD said:


> Classic PMSL I'm not fat I'm off-season


Yep, well on my way to looking off season!


----------



## BestBefore1989

nice new thread title :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> nice new thread title :thumb:


Sums it up for the next few months I thought! And gotta have quark in there somewhere!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> nice new thread title :thumb:


Defo x2


----------



## Jay.32

hows it going fatty :lol: x


----------



## George-Bean

Damn, egg custard, I'm gonna stop coming here while your eating all this kinda thing.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> hows it going fatty :lol: x


 mg: Who you calling fatty!?!?! Obviously not me cos Im supersize humoungous fatty! :thumb:

Good thanks, missing the gym though.....so might go at weekend and commence work on the boulders! 

Hope you're ok, feeling of ecstasy aside! :tongue: xxx



George-Bean said:


> Damn, egg custard, I'm gonna stop coming here while your eating all this kinda thing.


Yep, come back next week when the eating clean starts again, but for this week, its chocloate and nice things and junk a-plenty! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

ha ha yeah im good.. hows the new job hun? x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> ha ha yeah im good.. hows the new job hun? x


Good good! Yeah its going well I think, and not seen any ghosts yet so thats a bonus, its not as scary as I thought tbh, and really interesting so all's good! x :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

What sh1t you been eating today?? Not sure on this new title it's getting longer and longer?!?! When you dragging your lazy glutes back to the gym anyway? 

Xx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Good good! Yeah its going well I think, and not seen any ghosts yet so thats a bonus, its not as scary as I thought tbh, and really interesting so all's good! x :thumb:


Good. Hopefully you will make some new god friends too x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> What sh1t you been eating today?? Not sure on this new title it's getting longer and longer?!?! When you dragging your lazy glutes back to the gym anyway?
> 
> Xx


Mmmmmmmmmm, chicken enchilaedas and Kitkats today, yum yum yum! And of course quark! :thumb: Battle will commence on the laazy glutes next week, business as usual from Tuesday! Although may go and beast the boulders at weekend. xxx



Jay.32 said:


> Good. Hopefully you will make some new god friends too x


Yeah the people seem nice too which is good, all women in our part of the office with just our manager who's male, poor chap! xxx :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Ok, swelling up like a balloon, terrible water retention so glugging shed loads of water and back on dandelion root tabs and vit c. Even my face is puffy, very uncomfortable. :sad: And hobbit feet are well and truly back. And tiredness catching up with me big time! Ready for weekend and my massage! :thumb:


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Ok, swelling up like a balloon, terrible water retention so glugging shed loads of water and back on dandelion root tabs and vit c. Even my face is puffy, very uncomfortable. :sad: And hobbit feet are well and truly back. And tiredness catching up with me big time! Ready for weekend and my massage! :thumb:


join the club  :lol:

but we did deserve that, right? (thats my excuse for being lazy and eating thousands of kcals  )


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> join the club  :lol:
> 
> but we did deserve that, right? (thats my excuse for being lazy and eating thousands of kcals  )


  Definately! Ive been so tired this week though that dont know how i'll have the energy for the gym next week! Im more tired now Ive stopped than when i was doing 2 cardio/weights sessions per day and dieting at the same time.....dont know how we do it! But am enjoying being lazy though!  We do deserve it!


----------



## H10dst

See there's not a lot of training going on on here AGAIN!!! I feel a title changed coming on.....Keeks journey to nothing ft quark and kit kats.

X


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Definately! Ive been so tired this week though that dont know how i'll have the energy for the gym next week! Im more tired now Ive stopped than when i was doing 2 cardio/weights sessions per day and dieting at the same time.....dont know how we do it! But am enjoying being lazy though!  We do deserve it!


exactly! it was like morning cardio-work-training-more cardio and round 1000 kcals and it was good  now loaded on carbs and sugars, but slow and tired 

I planned to go on Monday, but that was only plan so I forced myself to pay today for another month for the gym so that will be some sort of kick to go otherwise Ill hate myself for paying but not going 

you just started being lazy and having rest so you ok, its just me being too comfortable :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Good good! Yeah its going well I think, and not seen any ghosts yet so thats a bonus, its not as scary as I thought tbh, and really interesting so all's good! x :thumb:


Ghosts ? Are there ghosts there ?  (I like ghosty stuff)


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> See there's not a lot of training going on on here AGAIN!!! I feel a title changed coming on.....Keeks journey to nothing ft quark and kit kats.
> 
> X


 :tongue: Less of that you cheeky bugggger! Im not lazy......Im off season! That will now be my excuse for everything, well for the next 7 weeks it will! Im allowed a rest, just one week and then its back to the grind, and cant wait! :thumb: Just made some more banana quark cake and had it warm with carnation milk, it was heaven! x 



fitrut said:


> exactly! it was like morning cardio-work-training-more cardio and round 1000 kcals and it was good  now loaded on carbs and sugars, but slow and tired
> 
> I planned to go on Monday, but that was only plan so I forced myself to pay today for another month for the gym so that will be some sort of kick to go otherwise Ill hate myself for paying but not going
> 
> you just started being lazy and having rest so you ok, its just me being too comfortable :lol:


Yep, the more I eat, the more tired I am! Back eating clean next week though and then just have a few nice treats at weekend. Lol, yes if you've paid, then that'll make you want to go. I pay at the end of every month so I cant use that theory, but know I'll just feel way too guilty if I dont go next week so will force myself to go.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Ghosts ? Are there ghosts there ?  (I like ghosty stuff)


I bet there will be some lurking about somewhere, just dont want to bump into any! Otherwise I'll be down the job centre trying to explain that I left my old job due to ghosts scaring me.......dont think its a valid reason really!


----------



## H10dst

Thought you were posting the recipe for this ere banana cake?? And pics??? Or are you too busy eating it!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thought you were posting the recipe for this ere banana cake?? And pics??? Or are you too busy eating it!!!


You've missed it, I posted a pic on Saturday, on pg 216. And the recipe is in here somewhere, but also on the quark thread. So nerrrrrr! x


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> I bet there will be some lurking about somewhere, just dont want to bump into any! Otherwise I'll be down the job centre trying to explain that I left my old job due to ghosts scaring me.......dont think its a valid reason really!


Don't be scared by ghosts, talk to them


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Don't be scared by ghosts, talk to them


I'd get sectioned....walking round talking to the ghosts! It was mentioned that I should scare them off with my guns, but walking round scaring ghosts off with the guns out AND talking to them would get me locked up for sure! And then who would spread the word of quark?!?! Nah, I'll just put a brave face on and run from them instead!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> You've missed it, I posted a pic on Saturday, on pg 216. And the recipe is in here somewhere, but also on the quark thread. So nerrrrrr! x


I couldn't view the pics, think I mentioned that?!?


----------



## Jay.32

Daffy the Ghost Buster :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I couldn't view the pics, think I mentioned that?!?


Ahhh I see. (Or not as is the case!)  Cake and all my other goodies from weekend! x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Daffy the Ghost Buster :thumb:


I do actually look like that marshmallow white thing on ghostbusters!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ahhh I see. (Or not as is the case!)  Cake and all my other goodies from weekend! x
> 
> View attachment 100920
> View attachment 100921
> View attachment 100922
> View attachment 100923
> View attachment 100924
> View attachment 100925


Hahahah that's a fooking lot of chocolate!! Can I come a live with you next time you go shopping!?!? Banana cake looks good too, will go and find the recipe now


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I do actually look like that marshmallow white thing on ghostbusters!


Staypuft

It's not actually edible you know?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ahhh I see. (Or not as is the case!)  Cake and all my other goodies from weekend! x
> 
> View attachment 100920
> View attachment 100921
> View attachment 100922
> View attachment 100923
> View attachment 100924
> View attachment 100925


 mg: this is just pure food porn.... I cant stay in here...


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hahahah that's a fooking lot of chocolate!! Can I come a live with you next time you go shopping!?!? Banana cake looks good too, will go and find the recipe now


The cake was amazing, but the lemon meringue stack was heaven, and so were the custard finger doughnuts, and the egg custards, all blooming amazing!



H10dst said:


> Staypuft
> 
> It's not actually edible you know?


Neither am I! But thats what I resemble now, not a good look! x



Jay.32 said:


> mg: this is just pure food porn.... I cant stay in here...


Save yourself, get out now! Gotta admit it was obscene, and Im sure I was making rude noises whilst working my way through this lot! Good job I was on my own! x


----------



## Jay.32

rude noise after too.... fluffing:laugh:


----------



## H10dst

I bet you don't look any different from

this time last week!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> rude noise after too.... fluffing:laugh:


Eh!?!? Fluffing!!??!? I dont understand? Im a very simple uneducated blimp at times. :blush:



H10dst said:


> I bet you don't look any different from
> 
> this time last week!!


Oh I do, got full on hobbit hands and feet and snitty legs! Very attractive, Im stomping rather than walking at the moment and cant actually stand for more than about 5 mins! :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

ok I tried to be nice... farting... :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> ok I tried to be nice... farting... :lol:


 mg: I dont do that, Im a lady! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Eh!?!? Fluffing!!??!? I dont understand? Im a very simple uneducated blimp at times. :blush:
> 
> Oh I do, got full on hobbit hands and feet and snitty legs! Very attractive, Im stomping rather than walking at the moment and cant actually stand for more than about 5 mins! :laugh:


What's snitty???

How can you not know what fluffing means?!?!?'


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: I dont do that, Im a lady! x


of course you dont my little princess x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> What's snitty???
> 
> How can you not know what fluffing means?!?!?'


How can you not know what snitty is!?!?! Its an elephant, I have elephant legs, that just stomp, and dont bend really, thats how Im walking now!

Never heard of fluffing, think its something you two have just concocted! x



Jay.32 said:


> of course you dont my little princess x


Exactly! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> How can you not know what snitty is!?!?! Its an elephant, I have elephant legs, that just stomp, and dont bend really, thats how Im walking now!
> 
> Never heard of fluffing, think its something you two have just concocted! x
> 
> Exactly! x


How the Flipping hell can snitty mean

Elephant legs?? You've only been eating junk a couple of days how can you go from comp wining perfection bod to snitty elephant made up thing??


----------



## H10dst

Stupid phone duplicating posts


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> How the Flipping hell can snitty mean
> 
> Elephant legs?? You've only been eating junk a couple of days how can you go from comp wining perfection bod to snitty elephant made up thing??


Snitty isnt made up, a snitty is an elephant and I have elephant legs at the moment, snitty legs! 

Ha ha, not only can I win trophies, I can go from a trophy winning body to a snitty/marshmallow looking blimp in days, its a special talent I have! :thumb: Magic! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Snitty isnt made up, a snitty is an elephant and I have elephant legs at the moment, snitty legs!
> 
> Ha ha, not only can I win trophies, I can go from a trophy winning body to a snitty/marshmallow looking blimp in days, its a special talent I have! :thumb: Magic! x


Unfortunately babe it's going to take a lot longer to shift then it took to put on!!


----------



## H10dst

Googled snitty and all that comes back is



And then tried Keeks and this came up



Hahaha


----------



## George-Bean

Ghosts eh. I work in a near abandoned Victorian asylum, its very creepy. There's only porters and the pharmacy based there now.

Tried a new quark thing tonight, part cooked a steak, took it off to rest it, smothered it quark and threw it back on the pan, didn't look great but tasted ok, ya have to try stuff ;-D


----------



## Guest

If there is any ghosty stuff going on , do an EVP session with your mobile phone and send me the results


----------



## biglbs

Have a top day lovely one...


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Googled snitty and all that comes back is
> 
> View attachment 100935
> 
> 
> And then tried Keeks and this came up
> 
> View attachment 100936
> 
> 
> Hahaha


Will I dont have legs like that, I have elephant legs and if google doesnt know what a snitty is, then google is stoopid!

Wonder if you googled quark, Id appear?! :lol: Now that would be funny! x



George-Bean said:


> Ghosts eh. I work in a near abandoned Victorian asylum, its very creepy. There's only porters and the pharmacy based there now.
> 
> Tried a new quark thing tonight, part cooked a steak, took it off to rest it, smothered it quark and threw it back on the pan, didn't look great but tasted ok, ya have to try stuff ;-D


Eeek, even the word asylum freas me out, never mind working in an old victoria one, :no: No way ever!

Mmmm, the steak thing sounds nice, once Ive stopped eating cr4p, I might give it a whirl. :thumb:



OldManRiver said:


> If there is any ghosty stuff going on , do an EVP session with your mobile phone and send me the results


EVP?!?! Whats that and if it has the potential to freak me out, then no EVP session!



biglbs said:


> Have a top day lovely one...


Thank you, hope you've had a nice day....and its weekend now, woo hoo! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Wonder if you googled quark, Id appear?! :lol: Now that would be funny! x


I did it and to my surprise you did pop up!!!



Hahahahahahhhhahahahahhhhh

HhhahhhhhhahhahhHahhahhahha

Only kidding xxxx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I did it and to my surprise you did pop up!!!
> 
> View attachment 101061
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahhhhahahahahhhhh
> 
> HhhahhhhhhahhahhHahhahhahha
> 
> Only kidding xxxx


  And I dont usually like pictures of myself, dont know why cos I look blooming stunning in this one!  You can tell Im thinking about quark in this pic.

One day though, you will google quark and I will pop up! :lol: For sure! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> And I dont usually like pictures of myself, dont know why cos I look blooming stunning in this one!  You can tell Im thinking about quark in this pic.
> 
> One day though, you will google quark and I will pop up! :lol: For sure! x


Yeah proper fitty and cracking tan! Is it that jan tan thing 

Are you serious about not liking your own picture?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah proper fitty and cracking tan! Is it that jan tan thing
> 
> Are you serious about not liking your own picture?


:laugh: yep, two coats works a treat!

Dont like most of my pics tbh, mostly my face, it just looks weird, Im not that photogenic really. Like how my body looks in some of my comp pics but I'd say I dont like my face in about 99% of pics. Apart from the one above, I look a real stunner in that one! x :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :laugh: yep, two coats works a treat!
> 
> Dont like most of my pics tbh, mostly my face, it just looks weird, Im not that photogenic really. Like how my body looks in some of my comp pics but I'd say I dont like my face in about 99% of pics. Apart from the one above, I look a real stunner in that one! x :lol:


Well I am so surprised about that!!! How can a face look weird? You muppet!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well I am so surprised about that!!! How can a face look weird? You muppet!!!


I dont know but it just does! :tongue: Muppet!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I dont know but it just does! :tongue: Muppet!


Go and eat 15 Kit Kats or something!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Go and eat 15 Kit Kats or something!!!


I already have!


----------



## Jay.32

What are you doing up so early on sat???

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> What are you doing up so early on sat???
> 
> x


Breakfast/jab time, no lie ins for daffy! And Im poorly, sore throat and feel urgh! And my little mans got the runs so trip to the vets this aft. He hasnt been 100% for the past few days and with him being diabetic, best to get him checked out.

Was going to go to the gym today and blast shoulders but think i'll leave it with feeling like this and just eat instead! And got my massage later


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Breakfast/jab time, no lie ins for daffy! And Im poorly, sore throat and feel urgh! And my little mans got the runs so trip to the vets this aft. He hasnt been 100% for the past few days and with him being diabetic, best to get him checked out.
> 
> Was going to go to the gym today and blast shoulders but think i'll leave it with feeling like this and just eat instead! And got my massage later


I think Daffy needs a cwtch :wub: .. whats for brecky? and Jab of what?

Hope your little patiant gets better soon... I got shoulders & tri's today

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I think Daffy needs a cwtch :wub: .. whats for brecky? and Jab of what?
> 
> Hope your little patiant gets better soon... I got shoulders & tri's today
> 
> x


A what!?!

Brekkie is Felix Trout & Tuna with a jab of insulin.......neither of which are mine!  Im just having a very naughty breakfast to end my week of junk, crumpets with peanut butter and one with pb and chocolate spread :drool:

Thank, me too oor little chap. Enjoy your session, blast em good!

Are you suer busy at work? xxx :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> A what!?!
> 
> Brekkie is Felix Trout & Tuna with a jab of insulin.......neither of which are mine!  Im just having a very naughty breakfast to end my week of junk, crumpets with peanut butter and one with pb and chocolate spread :drool:
> 
> Thank, me too oor little chap. Enjoy your session, blast em good!
> 
> Are you suer busy at work? xxx :tongue:


A cooch/cuddle...

Your cat has insulin??

can believe your putting food porn in my face again :bounce:

Not busy at all... I just turn up on saturdays... dont do work lol. its tuff at the top lol

xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> A cooch/cuddle...
> 
> Your cat has insulin??
> 
> can believe your putting food porn in my face again :bounce:
> 
> Not busy at all... I just turn up on saturdays... dont do work lol. its tuff at the top lol
> 
> xx


I see, yep, could well do with one of them, other halfs away though for another 2 weeks so my little fella has been snuggling up with me, he's a proper mardy bum.

Yep, they both on insulin, they're wanting to beef up too and insulin is their choosen method, along with loads of tuna and chicken, my babies are little bodybuilders! :laugh:

I know, the food porn will stop next week though, back eating clean and just having treats at weekend, have enjoyed this week of cr4p though, my body however, hasnt!

Lol, sounds it, very tough, really feel for you! Such a hard life! xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I see, yep, could well do with one of them, other halfs away though for another 2 weeks so my little fella has been snuggling up with me, he's a proper mardy bum.
> 
> Yep, they both on insulin, they're wanting to beef up too and insulin is their choosen method, along with loads of tuna and chicken, my babies are little bodybuilders! :laugh:
> 
> I know, the food porn will stop next week though, back eating clean and just having treats at weekend, have enjoyed this week of cr4p though, my body however, hasnt!
> 
> Lol, sounds it, very tough, really feel for you! Such a hard life! xxx


Hope you dont mind me asking, what does your better half do?? he's always away

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking, what does your better half do?? he's always away
> 
> x


Well, I think he just goes away to get away from my diet/prep mood swings.....but he assures me that he's working. :laugh: He builds anaerobic digestion and water storage tanks, all over the country. I worked at the same place in the accounts dept until I got this new job. Yep, he works away constantly, usually home at weekends depending on the job but where he is now, think he'll only be home every few weeks. xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Well, I think he just goes away to get away from my diet/prep mood swings.....but he assures me that he's working. :laugh: He builds anaerobic digestion and water storage tanks, all over the country. I worked at the same place in the accounts dept until I got this new job. Yep, he works away constantly, usually home at weekends depending on the job but where he is now, think he'll only be home every few weeks. xxx


lucky you.... I wish my other half would work away...lol..

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> lucky you.... I wish my other half would work away...lol..
> 
> x


Ha ha, in all honesty and I dont mean to sound awful but it works well for us and dont know if I could handle a full time relationship, escpecially with training. I have my weekly routine and its suits me perfectly, I really like it! :thumb: And I sleep like a starfish in the middle of the bed, heaven! 

I like being in my own little world really and think being in a reationship can be hard at times, so its good to have space. xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, in all honesty and I dont mean to sound awful but it works well for us and dont know if I could handle a full time relationship, escpecially with training. I have my weekly routine and its suits me perfectly, I really like it! :thumb: And I sleep like a starfish in the middle of the bed, heaven!
> 
> I like being in my own little world really and think being in a reationship can be hard at times, so its good to have space. xxx


You do seem very independant, which is good.

My sister was the same as you.. her husbandwas captain of a ship in the navy.. so he was away for 3 months at a time.. she said if he came home perminant it wouldnt work... He came home perminant, they are now divorced lol.

when Lucy goes out for a girly night out or something.. I love having the house to my self.. being incharge of the remote all night :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> You do seem very independant, which is good.
> 
> My sister was the same as you.. her husbandwas captain of a ship in the navy.. so he was away for 3 months at a time.. she said if he came home perminant it wouldnt work... He came home perminant, they are now divorced lol.
> 
> when Lucy goes out for a girly night out or something.. I love having the house to my self.. being incharge of the remote all night :lol:


Yep, Beyonce aint got nothing on me with her independant thang!

Tbh, quite a few years back, I was terrible, really clingy and insecure and after major major problems, I came out the other end so different, independant and sort of care free about some stuff, weird but good.

My fella did say a few weeks back that if he was at home full time, we probably wouldnt be together.......would've been gutted but I feel the same! I think I'd feel to caged in when with someone constantly, and with competing etc, that takes over my life so not having a constant full time relationship does help. Think everyone needs space, space is good. xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yep, Beyonce aint got nothing on me with her independant thang!
> 
> Tbh, quite a few years back, I was terrible, really clingy and insecure and after major major problems, I came out the other end so different, independant and sort of care free about some stuff, weird but good.
> 
> My fella did say a few weeks back that if he was at home full time, we probably wouldnt be together.......would've been gutted but I feel the same! I think I'd feel to caged in when with someone constantly, and with competing etc, that takes over my life so not having a constant full time relationship does help. *Think everyone needs space, space is good*. xxx


Totally agree with you..

What ever problems you had, made you a better person... you are independant, you also have very good will power and commitment to things you want to do. Also a friendly person with a good sense of humer... well thats my good deed for the day :lol:

xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Totally agree with you..
> 
> What ever problems you had, made you a better person... you are independant, you also have very good will power and commitment to things you want to do. Also a friendly person with a good sense of humer... well thats my good deed for the day :lol:
> 
> xx


Right, I was just going to say thank you for your comments, really nice for you to say that.......but then I thought 'hold on a minute......you're just trying to make the mascot go all soft so I wont crucify you if you slack off! :nono: Nice try Mr but wont work with me Im afraid! Now hope you've beasted the boulders and trained the tri's until near tears! 

But thank you again anyway. xxx


----------



## biglbs

But he is right ya know!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> But he is right ya know!


  Thank you! Think the determination is borderline stubborness though, Im very stubborn! 

I suffered from a few health problems when I was young, and think that moulded me into the person I am now, what doesnt kill you makes you stronger and all that! And again, thats helped me with my outlook on life, and not giving up on things. Your life is what you make it, ok, things beyond our control do happen but its how we react and respond to them that matters, and also how we learn from them.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Thank you! Think the determination is borderline stubborness though, Im very stubborn!
> 
> I suffered from a few health problems when I was young, and think that moulded me into the person I am now, what doesnt kill you makes you stronger and all that! And again, thats helped me with my outlook on life, and not giving up on things. Your life is what you make it, ok, things beyond our control do happen but its how we react and respond to them that matters, and also how we learn from them.


Agreed mate,good on you,you are a winner that is plain to see...


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Agreed mate,good on you,you are a winner that is plain to see...


    Just wait til this time next year......winner for sure! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Just wait til this time next year......winner for sure! :thumb:


Hay makes two of us btw read Pm xx


----------



## loganator

looking good , but can you tell me please what is quarks ?

lol


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> looking good , but can you tell me please what is quarks ?
> 
> lol


Thank you! 

Well....quark is amazing, an alternative to cottage cheese, its a soft cheese, low fat, low carbs but high in protien. Its really versatile, you can mix it with whey protein, peanut butter, MP flavdrops, or any flavouring really. You can also cook with it, add it to sauces etc, use it in cooking/baking. Its fab!!!!!


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Well....quark is amazing, an alternative to cottage cheese, its a soft cheese, low fat, low carbs but high in protien. Its really versatile, you can mix it with whey protein, peanut butter, MP flavdrops, or any flavouring really. You can also cook with it, add it to sauces etc, use it in cooking/baking. Its fab!!!!!


Thanks for that iv'e been looking in on your thread for a while now and wondering but felt a bit daft for asking ........

It certainly doesn't seem to have done you any harm anyways lol


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Thanks for that iv'e been looking in on your thread for a while now and wondering but felt a bit daft for asking ........
> 
> It certainly doesn't seem to have done you any harm anyways lol


Lol, where quarks invloved....ask away! I love talking about the stuff, nearly as much as eating the stuff!  And yep, Im putting this seasons success' down to the quark!

Just popped into your journal and well done! And also see your aiming for Nabba NWest in May, so am I and any others comps around that time too so no doubt will be seeing you around! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo...............Im back at the gym and as James Brown would say.....I feel good! :bounce:

Tried a new shoulder workout I saw in M&F and not sure if it was because it was my first session back or cos it was a tough workout but jeez, it made me say a few bad words.  Felt bloomin good though.

Seated lat raises - 17, 14, 11 reps

Seated front db raises - 16, 14, 12 reps

Rear delt raises - 16, 16, 14 reps

Machine press - 14, 12, 12, 10 reps

Then for the last burn (and more bad words) seated, holding a db straight out in front until failure approx 25 seconds x 2 :cursing:

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 2 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30

Will be out of routine this week due to a few things this week so will be doing legs tomorrow (woo hoo, cant wait  ) back & bi's on Tuesday, chest & tri's on Wednesday, rest days Thursday & Friday, then legs again Saturday, and possibly another shoulders session on Sunday but thats dependant on the dirty beer consumed next Saturday, my first night out in agggggggggggggggges! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

You are a nutter. Glad your back training though and even more glad it hurt you!!!! Hope all those kitkats were worth it?

Partying next Saturday hope its not another hen do that's going to stretch over 6 weekends?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You are a nutter. Glad your back training though and even more glad it hurt you!!!! Hope all those kitkats were worth it?
> 
> Partying next Saturday hope its not another hen do that's going to stretch over 6 weekends?


A peanut b-nutter?!?!  Just having some Reese's peanut butter cups, they are amazeballs! And might have a kitkat too, why not, its weekend.

Lol, cheers, did hurt but felt good, and lovved being back stuck into it. :thumb:

No hen do's just a few normal nights out planned for the next few weekends, making up for missing out over the past few months, and only got about 6 weeks of off season left so Im making the most of it! x :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

YES new nickname peanut nutter!!! Still prefer muppet to be honest x


----------



## CJ

Popped in to see all is well

As you were


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> YES new nickname peanut nutter!!! Still prefer muppet to be honest x


Either or, I am both! x 



CJ said:


> Popped in to see all is well
> 
> As you were


Hallo you! Yep, all's good in here, after a week of rest Im back training to get me some boulders for next season. 

Hope all's good with you! x :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Either or, I am both! x
> 
> Hallo you! Yep, all's good in here, after a week of rest Im back training to get me some boulders for next season.
> 
> Hope all's good with you! x :thumb:


I'm good..bit of a chunky monkey but it's only a winter coat 

Just about got over the post show blues and into a routine again now.

Plans for next year girl


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I'm good..bit of a chunky monkey but it's only a winter coat
> 
> Just about got over the post show blues and into a routine again now.
> 
> Plans for next year girl


Ha ha, me too on the chunky monkey front, but Im not fat, Im off-season! :laugh:

I wasnt too bad for the post show blues, better than I thought but then it hit me a little last night, and now do feel at a loss and cant wait for it all to start again! Must be mad eh?!!?

Full plan for next year is doing Nabba N West in May, and any other local comps around that time, then doing all the shows Ive just done, NAC & Nabba England & UK and Universe if I qualify.....fingers, toes and wires crossed for that! Did I read your swapping over to Nabba? And is that next year or you having a year out?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, me too on the chunky monkey front, but Im not fat, Im off-season! :laugh:
> 
> I wasnt too bad for the post show blues, better than I thought but then it hit me a little last night, and now do feel at a loss and cant wait for it all to start again! Must be mad eh?!!?
> 
> Full plan for next year is doing Nabba N West in May, and any other local comps around that time, then doing all the shows Ive just done, NAC & Nabba England & UK and Universe if I qualify.....fingers, toes and wires crossed for that! Did I read your swapping over to Nabba? And is that next year or you having a year out?


Yes girl...plan is to pile on the size and the do the nabba qualifier in early 2014


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Right, I was just going to say thank you for your comments, really nice for you to say that.......but then I thought 'hold on a minute......you're just trying to make the mascot go all soft so I wont crucify you if you slack off! :nono: Nice try Mr but wont work with me Im afraid! Now hope you've beasted the boulders and trained the tri's until near tears!
> 
> But thank you again anyway. xxx


haha im busted..... bring it on... no mercy with me..


----------



## Keeks

Touture Tuesdays session is just as bad when done on a Monday!  ******  ****  ***** ****** :cursing: In fact, todays session was even worse probably due to having a week off and also, now training when fully fed, legs and lower back pumped up ridiculously, so even more 

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Single leg lying curls 3 x 20 each leg holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 15 each leg

Tried doing weighted ankle kickbacks and could only manage one full set of 10 then drop set with 15 reps each leg

Jump squats 4 x 20

Abductors 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with wide stance leg press 3 x 15

Seriously scary wobble/waddle down the stairs and to the car.

Rewarded myself with an amazing tea.....baked potato with tuna mixed with quark and a little bit of smooth branston, it was amazing! Back to eating clean this week, no junk till weekend. Im actually glad to be back in to things, feels good eating clean and being back properly at the gym. :thumb: Happy bunny!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Yes girl...plan is to pile on the size and the do the nabba qualifier in early 2014


A man with a plan, good good! Hope all goes well but Im sure it will, and no doubt will see you on the Nabba circuit! :thumb:



Jay.32 said:


> haha im busted..... bring it on... no mercy with me..


Ha ha, sussed! Nope, I dont do mercy, no chance. And when I check in on your journal, I expect to see some decent session otherwise there'll be trouble..... :angry:

Loving the signature!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> A man with a plan, good good! Hope all goes well but Im sure it will, and no doubt will see you on the Nabba circuit! :thumb:
> 
> Ha ha, sussed! Nope, I dont do mercy, no chance. And when I check in on your journal, I expect to see some decent session otherwise there'll be trouble..... :angry:
> 
> Loving the signature!


You will do girl


----------



## H10dst

Nice to see some actual training going on now. You'll have to rename torture Tuesday to minging Mondays 

I trained abs yesterday for the first time yesterday and my stomach and oblique(?) things are flipping killing!!!

I trained chest tonight but think I had a too big tea as I felt sick when pushing out big lifts, hate training after tea and feeling full it's poo!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice to see some actual training going on now. You'll have to rename torture Tuesday to minging Mondays
> 
> I trained abs yesterday for the first time yesterday and my stomach and oblique(?) things are flipping killing!!!
> 
> I trained chest tonight but think I had a too big tea as I felt sick when pushing out big lifts, hate training after tea and feeling full it's poo!!!


 mg: Cheeky muppet! Im back and Im......der der der der der....loving it! (Thats sung in the Mcdonalds advert song tune btw)

Lol, probably be back to Torture Tuesday next week though.

No pain, no gain! Good to feel the pain, but if you're hurting today, you're gonna really feel it tomorrow, :thumb: enjoy!

How long do you leave it after eating before hitting the gym?


----------



## George-Bean

It will be a month before I am in the Gym again, did legs with Flinty on Sunday lol, just kidding, hope its tomorrow night ;-D Legs are pretty wobbly today though.

Keeks do you do liver n onions?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: Cheeky muppet! Im back and Im......der der der der der....loving it! (Thats sung in the Mcdonalds advert song tune btw)
> 
> Lol, probably be back to Torture Tuesday next week though.
> 
> No pain, no gain! Good to feel the pain, but if you're hurting today, you're gonna really feel it tomorrow, :thumb: enjoy!
> 
> How long do you leave it after eating before hitting the gym?


McDonald's?? Never thought I'd see that mentioned in this thread?!?!

Had my tea at about 18.45 then gym at around 19.45 think I just had too much!! Normally feel it on deadlift night to be honest.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> It will be a month before I am in the Gym again, did legs with Flinty on Sunday lol, just kidding, hope its tomorrow night ;-D Legs are pretty wobbly today though.
> 
> Keeks do you do liver n onions?


Ha ha, I read your workout and it sounded a good un! :thumb: Glad ya wobbling though!

Nope, havent had liver & onions since I was a kid really. Do you have it?


----------



## H10dst

George-Bean said:


> It will be a month before I am in the Gym again, did legs with Flinty on Sunday lol, just kidding, hope its tomorrow night ;-D Legs are pretty wobbly today though.
> 
> Keeks do you do liver n onions?


You train with flinty then? He's from Hucknall, not to far from me that


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> McDonald's?? Never thought I'd see that mentioned in this thread?!?!
> 
> Had my tea at about 18.45 then gym at around 19.45 think I just had too much!! Normally feel it on deadlift night to be honest.


Maybe spilt your tea then and have half before and half after? Do you eat anything after?

Mcdonalds can get a mention, Im off-season so all food talk is now officially allowed!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You train with flinty then? He's from Hucknall, not to far from me that


As in Mick Hucknall!?!? :laugh:


----------



## George-Bean

lol Its an area of Nottingham. I love liver and onions ;-D had it two days running and will be having it on the morrow!


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> lol Its an area of Nottingham. I love liver and onions ;-D had it two days running and will be having it on the morrow!


Disappointed, thought you were from Mick Hucknall! :tongue:

Ha ha, might ask my mum to make it when I go for tea, think she has it, enjoy yours!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Disappointed, thought you were from Mick Hucknall! :tongue:
> 
> Ha ha, might ask my mum to make it when I go for tea, think she has it, enjoy yours!


Muppet!! How can he be from mick Hucknall!!! You div


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Muppet!! How can he be from mick Hucknall!!! You div


Well ya never know, stranger things have happened at sea!! :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well ya never know, stranger things have happened at sea!! :tongue:


Only when your involved!!! Xx


----------



## Rykard

H10dst said:


> Muppet!! How can he be from mick Hucknall!!! You div


Mick Hucknalls your dad - kept that quiet...


----------



## H10dst

Rykard said:


> Mick Hucknalls your dad - kept that quiet...


Wouldn't you?!?


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday without the torture, and a right scrummy tea so all's good on this non-torture Tuesday, and a day closer to weekend, and Ive just had some banana quark cake, and had a right good heavy beasting session at the gym tonight...... :bounce: Hyper Keeks! 

Back & Bi's

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 12

Seated row 3 x 12

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

One arm rows 3 x 12 each arm

Bi's

EZ bar curls 3 x 12

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 15

:thumb:

No cardio after........I love off-season! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Torture Tuesday without the torture, and a right scrummy tea so all's good on this non-torture Tuesday, and a day closer to weekend, and Ive just had some *banana quark cake*, and had a right good heavy beasting session at the gym tonight...... :bounce: Hyper Keeks!
> 
> Back & Bi's
> 
> Back
> 
> Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Close grip pull downs 3 x 12
> 
> Seated row 3 x 12
> 
> Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> One arm rows 3 x 12 each arm
> 
> Bi's
> 
> EZ bar curls 3 x 12
> 
> Concentration curls 3 x 12
> 
> Cable bar curls 3 x 15
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> No cardio after........I love off-season! :thumb:


Hey coach Daffy, how did you make that?

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hey coach Daffy, how did you make that?
> 
> x


Copied & pasted from the quark thread, but this is roughly how I made it, but didnt exactly measure everything out properly, just kept adding stuff till it looked like cake mixture.

1/2 tub of quark (most important ingredient)

2 bananas mashed

2 egg whites

Coconut flour

Coconut milk

8-10 banana flavdrops

1/2 teaspoon truvia (sweetner)

1/3 teaspoon baking powder

2 scoops of vanilla whey

Its sooooooo nice, really moist and just so yummy! x :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Copied & pasted from the quark thread, but this is roughly how I made it, but didnt exactly measure everything out properly, just kept adding stuff till it looked like cake mixture.
> 
> 1/2 tub of quark (most important ingredient)
> 
> 2 bananas mashed
> 
> 2 egg whites
> 
> Coconut flour
> 
> Coconut milk
> 
> 8-10 banana flavdrops
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon truvia (sweetner)
> 
> 1/3 teaspoon baking powder
> 
> 2 scoops of vanilla whey
> 
> Its sooooooo nice, really moist and just so yummy! x :thumb:


 mg: quark thread!!! where??


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> mg: quark thread!!! where??


You havent seen it????????????? WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> You havent seen it????????????? WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


nope... i remember you mentioning it somewhere but thought you were joking lol


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> These are/where my moggys, just lost the Ragdoll ;-( his name was Alan, still got Colin he's the ginger maine ****.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Keeks ;-D


Anyone notice George has a Castle in his back garden, god he is posh!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> nope... i remember you mentioning it somewhere but thought you were joking lol


 mg: I never joke about quark......of course theres a quark thread, in the food section, eggs and cheese part I think!



Sweat said:


> Anyone notice George has a Castle in his back garden, god he is posh!


Ha ha, never noticed that, good spot!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: I never joke about quark......of course theres a quark thread, in the food section, eggs and cheese part I think!
> 
> on my way x
> 
> Ha ha, never noticed that, good spot!


----------



## George-Bean

I live in a small brick castle ;-D


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> I live in a small brick castle ;-D


Wow, really? Thats awesome!


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> I live in a small brick castle ;-D


Do you walk around saying "I'm the king of the castle and you're a dirty rascal" to the missus?


----------



## George-Bean

hehe I built it myself, I live in a semi bungalow, kinda added a personal touch, want me to post up? (I used to be a brickie).


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> hehe I built it myself, I live in a semi bungalow, kinda added a personal touch, want me to post up? (I used to be a brickie).


Wow, definatley!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Wow, definatley!


I 2nd this, please show us George!!


----------



## George-Bean

These are from when I first did it,




























The gardens more established now



















built this on the front










this on the side










and this on the back (garage and wall).










In 15 years I have no completely demolished the original house and added to it on every side, I must want my head looking at lol.


----------



## Jay.32

thats awsome mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

Thank God my wife does not read this, she cant even get me to put up a shelf :lol:

That is awsome :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

It was fun doing it.


----------



## Keeks

OMG, thats amazing, really amazing! Well done you! Will rep when Ive spread some rep loving. :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

So early in here! off to have a quarky breakfast hope your all well keeksy 

Readybrek and quark with honey


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning Daffy, have a good day at work... keep your mind on the job:wink: :lol:


----------



## Sweat

That is awesome George, really good work and morning Keeks.


----------



## Rykard

..so if anyone needs some building work done...

great work there GB. what was the trigger for it?


----------



## George-Bean

Married a princess, every princess needs a castle ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> Married a princess, every princess needs a castle ;-D


you sweet talking, smooth tongued son of a dog...... well said :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Knackered today and it hit good and proper mid afternoon, so early night tonight, but had a decent gym session, and again no cardio! 

Chest & tri's

Chest

Press ups 3 x 15

Incline db press 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15 (burned like hell)

Incline db flies with a twist at top 3 x 15

Heavy lat raises 3 x 15 just to hit shoulders a little

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep then same with rope pulldowns

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Was a heavier session so really felt it and gonna be sore tomorrow, but looking forwad to it!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> So early in here! off to have a quarky breakfast hope your all well keeksy
> 
> Readybrek and quark with honey


Hope ya breakfast was good, cant beat a bit of quark to start the day!  Yep, was early as I went to sleep restless, woke up early still restless, zonked now though! :sleeping: All good in here though!



Jay.32 said:


> Good morning Daffy, have a good day at work... keep your mind on the job:wink: :lol:


Evening!  Or course my minds always on the job, of being a damn good coach, in anyway that is needed! The lengths I have to go to at times!  As for work, Im a woman, I can multi task so work got done too! :tongue: xxxx


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> That is awesome George, really good work and morning Keeks.


Good morning for this morning and evening for now! 



George-Bean said:


> Married a princess, every princess needs a castle ;-D


Ahhh, thats so sweet, hope she was as impressed as we all are! 



BestBefore1989 said:


> you sweet talking, smooth tongued son of a dog...... well said :thumbup1:


:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

No gym today or tomorrow mg: Had vets tonight so re-jigged training this week, and going out for a meal tomorrow night, and partying Saturday night, check me out with a social life.......whatever one of those actually is! :thumb: But missing the gym already! Gonna beast legs on Saturday, and possibly shoulders on Sunday.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> No gym today or tomorrow mg: Had vets tonight so re-jigged training this week, and going out for a meal tomorrow night, and partying Saturday night, check me out with a social life.......whatever one of those actually is! :thumb: But missing the gym already! Gonna beast legs on Saturday, and possibly shoulders on Sunday.


No gym!!! WTF partying Saturday!!' WTF again!!

Haha I am out on Saturday night too, for the first time in ages!!


----------



## George-Bean

Off season and she goes mad, partying saturday, gym sunday sounds like a painful sessions coming up lol.


----------



## H10dst

Maybe her accounts been hacked and it's an imposter??? Lets think of a question only the real Keeks would know....


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No gym!!! WTF partying Saturday!!' WTF again!!
> 
> Haha I am out on Saturday night too, for the first time in ages!!


I KNOW!!! Check me out, lazy and drinking, anyone would think Im off-season! :laugh: Gotta make the most of the next 6 weeks before it all starts again! Have a good one too on Saturday, we can compere hangovers on Sunday! :thumb:



George-Bean said:


> Off season and she goes mad, partying saturday, gym sunday sounds like a painful sessions coming up lol.


 :bounce: Im bloooody loving being off-season, forgot what it feels like to have a social life which doesn include timed tupperware and training sessions! Yep, painful if I actually make it there! First time drinking properly so might just hide in bed all day on Sunday eating hangover food. 



H10dst said:


> Maybe her accounts been hacked and it's an imposter??? Lets think of a question only the real Keeks would know....


  Simples, ask her what her fave food is?!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I KNOW!!! Check me out, lazy and drinking, anyone would think Im off-season! :laugh: Gotta make the most of the next 6 weeks before it all starts again! Have a good one too on Saturday, we can compere hangovers on Sunday! :thumb:
> 
> :bounce: Im bloooody loving being off-season, forgot what it feels like to have a social life which doesn include timed tupperware and training sessions! Yep, painful if I actually make it there! First time drinking properly so might just hide in bed all day on Sunday eating hangover food.
> 
> Simples, ask her what her fave food is?!


Well I'll win cause I don't drink  -

Off season?!? Think I've been permanently off season!! Although I kindle what you mean about Tupperware, think I've got an obsession with it, I've got a tub for everything!!

That's a rubbish question, anyone can answer that you muppet!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well I'll win cause I don't drink  -
> 
> Off season?!? Think I've been permanently off season!! Although I kindle what you mean about Tupperware, think I've got an obsession with it, I've got a tub for everything!!
> 
> That's a rubbish question, anyone can answer that you muppet!!!


Yes, my fave food is corned beef, its fab! :tongue:

I dont usually, but will have a few this weekend but will be downing shed loads of water along with it, Im scared of the hangover!

Ive got so many tubs too, all different sizes, Imslightly obsessed too I think!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yes, my fave food is corned beef, its fab! :tongue:
> 
> I dont usually, but will have a few this weekend but will be downing shed loads of water along with it, Im scared of the hangover!
> 
> Ive got so many tubs too, all different sizes, Imslightly obsessed too I think!


Corned beef!! I thought it was chopped ham and pork in a tin?! Don't know you as we'll as I thought.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Corned beef!! I thought it was chopped ham and pork in a tin?! Don't know you as we'll as I thought.


OMG, as if!!! Chopped ham & pork in a tin.....really!?!? Didnt even know that was a real thing! No, I just love corned beef, fave food, I always mention it! You just dont listen properly! :spam: (Is it something similar to spam?) :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> OMG, as if!!! Chopped ham & pork in a tin.....really!?!? Didnt even know that was a real thing! No, I just love corned beef, fave food, I always mention it! You just dont listen properly! :spam: (Is it something similar to spam?) :laugh:


Yeah think so, I doubt it's got any ham or pork in it to be fair  I do listen to you really and everyone knows you love cork, bit of a weird food though, isn't it a bit chewy? Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah think so, I doubt it's got any ham or pork in it to be fair  I do listen to you really and everyone knows you love cork, bit of a weird food though, isn't it a bit chewy? Xx


Nah, smoothered in quark, cork goes down a treat! :laugh: ACCOUNT NOT HACKED!!


----------



## George-Bean

corned beef with branston pickle, oh my oh my, give it me now lol


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Nah, smoothered in quark, cork goes down a treat! :laugh: ACCOUNT NOT HACKED!!


Hahahah it's Definitely you then!!!! I used to eat loads of corned beef and brown sauce as someone told me it was good source of protein!!! I've learnt a lot since then!!!


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> corned beef with branston pickle, oh my oh my, give it me now lol


Ive been having the smooth branston this last week, its soooooo nice, with salad and chicken :drool:



H10dst said:


> Hahahah it's Definitely you then!!!! I used to eat loads of corned beef and brown sauce as someone told me it was good source of protein!!! I've learnt a lot since then!!!


:laugh: Blinky flip! Now if you want a decent source of protien, try some quark, its ace, cant beat it! :tongue:


----------



## George-Bean

Dear Priory Clinic,

I am wondering if you treated people with Quark addiction?

Shall I email them for a chuckle? lol


----------



## Keeks

:cursing:  :crying: So legs well and truly beasted, I actually wanted to cry at one point! One word describes it.......FOOOOOOKMEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep  (This is where I thought I would either pass out or cry like a baby, I manned up though and just swore my way through it)

Cable glute kick backs 3 x 20 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15 superset with jump squats 3 x 15

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15

SLDL's heavy 3 x 12

Serious wobble after, could hardly walk! Job done and done good! :thumb:

I can tell my fitness has decreased though, jump squats & wlaking lunges really fooooked me, but strength up, so not all bad! 

Have a good Saturday!!! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Dear Priory Clinic,
> 
> I am wondering if you treated people with Quark addiction?
> 
> Shall I email them for a chuckle? lol


Dont know what you mean by that.....you think Im addicted to quark or something!?!?! :laugh:  Dont know what gave you that impression, I really dont! :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean

Post one reply without mentioning Quark and I'll believe your not injecting it....... Just kidding ;-D


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :cursing:  :crying: So legs well and truly beasted, I actually wanted to cry at one point! One word describes it.......FOOOOOOKMEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep  (This is where I thought I would either pass out or cry like a baby, I manned up though and just swore my way through it)
> 
> Cable glute kick backs 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15 superset with jump squats 3 x 15
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15
> 
> SLDL's heavy 3 x 12
> 
> Serious wobble after, could hardly walk! Job done and done good! :thumb:
> 
> I can tell my fitness has decreased though, jump squats & wlaking lunges really fooooked me, but strength up, so not all bad!
> 
> Have a good Saturday!!! :bounce:


Jesus that puts some of us to shame


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Post one reply without mentioning Quark and I'll believe your not injecting it....... Just kidding ;-D


 :lol: :lol: You dont ask for much do you!? Ok, I wont mention the q word...............and by q word, I mean QUARK!!!!!!! :thumb:



Dai Jones said:


> Jesus that puts some of us to shame


Ha ha.....all I can say is that Ive earned my weekend now, and the treats and night out it brings so dont feel as guilty now! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :cursing:  :crying: So legs well and truly beasted, I actually wanted to cry at one point! One word describes it.......FOOOOOOKMEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep  (This is where I thought I would either pass out or cry like a baby, I manned up though and just swore my way through it)
> 
> Cable glute kick backs 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 15 superset with jump squats 3 x 15
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15
> 
> SLDL's heavy 3 x 12
> 
> Serious wobble after, could hardly walk! Job done and done good! :thumb:
> 
> I can tell my fitness has decreased though, jump squats & wlaking lunges really fooooked me, but strength up, so not all bad!
> 
> Have a good Saturday!!! :bounce:


Really impressive session Keeks!! Good work!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> How's is going Champ.
> 
> Grown yourself any bingo wings yet


Hallo you, hope you're good!

Well, Im doing things in a methodical way, starting with hobbit feet, then came the snitty legs, (elephant legs as folk dont seem to understand the word snitty), then the bubble buttt came back, next was the winter padding for the abs aka the fat storage pouch, boobs are trying to come back so next is the bingo wings and then Im be a complete little winter blimp! 



Sweat said:


> Really impressive session Keeks!! Good work!


Impressive!?!? More like ******g  ****   and it made me want to swap the gym for knitting! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Have a nice night out tonight, don't get too drunk  xxxxx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Have a nice night out tonight, don't get too drunk  xxxxx


Cheers hun, you too! :thumb: Just cooked my supper for when I roll in......pizza mg: xxxx


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Post one reply without mentioning Quark and I'll believe your not injecting it....... Just kidding ;-D


She has it on a drip mate,i have had it in authority..


----------



## H10dst

Enjoy your night out??

Mine was poopoooooo was supposed to be going for food first but some people were late so missed that, which left me STARVING and in a bad mood. Think the group of people we went out with we're too different to so everyone wanted to go different places. Basically spent most of the night wandering around in the pouring rain trying to find somewhere to suit us all. Think I am too old for all this partying malarkey now. Give me some dumbbells and a protein shake any day.


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: What a busy day, and with no hangover!!  So shoulders got a beasting this morning.

Shoulders

Single arm lat rasies 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15

Arnie press 3 x 12 superset with db press (not fully extending arms) 3 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Upright row 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 2 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30

Running round doing errands etc all day and only just sat down for 5 mins then carrying on with more jobs.......want my bed! :sad: Not used to late nights anymore and now its got to this time in the day, could really do with a snooze!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> You can't have enough ab fat storage, especially in the winter months!?
> 
> A bubble butt looks good on J Lo and Kim Kardashian. Just don't get a Rosemary shager
> 
> I'm good, been Christmas shopping today!? Dinning room tree bought


Yep, gotta keep the abs warm and toasty through the cold winter months. 

Lol, just googled Rosemary and Im nowhere near that size bubble.........yet!

Yay, Christmas, one calendar month today!!!! :thumb: Glad ya ok!



biglbs said:


> She has it on a drip mate,i have had it in authority..


Shhhhhhh, dont want everyone to know, otherwise they'll all jump on the intravenous quark band wagon!



H10dst said:


> Enjoy your night out??
> 
> Mine was poopoooooo was supposed to be going for food first but some people were late so missed that, which left me STARVING and in a bad mood. Think the group of people we went out with we're too different to so everyone wanted to go different places. Basically spent most of the night wandering around in the pouring rain trying to find somewhere to suit us all. Think I am too old for all this partying malarkey now. Give me some dumbbells and a protein shake any day.


Ah thats a shame, oh well, a good gym session will sort you out so get going if you havent been today! 

Mine was good thanks, had a right giggle with my mates, felt good to be out and carefree for a night, and with no hangover cos I wasnt really drunk, trained this morning so happy about that.

And I was extremely hardcore last night, get ready for this..........So I had a ready made pizza to come home to, which was fab, but when out, I also ate 2, yes 2 bags of scampi fries!!!! How hardcore is that!?!?! :lol: And we ended up in a pub that sold pickled eggs for 50p each, wtf!?!? Never seen that before!


----------



## Guest

I wanna be trained by keeks !!!

Actually no I don't, I might get force fed quark every minute of every day !!!


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> I wanna be trained by keeks !!!
> 
> Actually no I don't, I might get force fed quark every minute of every day !!!


  No you dont, I take no prisonsers, no excuses and NO neglecting of quark!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Glad you had a good night, can't believe you had TWO bags of crisps you absolute whale!!!!!

I think I am just to old to party like I used to


----------



## H10dst

I'd love a leg session with Keeks, see what real pain feels like. Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Glad you had a good night, can't believe you had TWO bags of crisps you absolute whale!!!!!
> 
> I think I am just to old to party like I used to


Excuse me......Im an off-season whale!  Followed by cold pizza, Im just going all out crazy at the moment!

Lol, know what you mean, I felt quite old last night, dont wanna grow up!



H10dst said:


> I'd love a leg session with Keeks, see what real pain feels like. Xx


No you would not......why do you think they have re-named Tuesdays? Cos of my leg sessions! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Excuse me......Im an off-season whale!  Followed by cold pizza, Im just going all out crazy at the moment!
> 
> Lol, know what you mean, I felt quite old last night, dont wanna grow up!
> 
> No you would not......why do you think they have re-named Tuesdays? Cos of my leg sessions! x


Off season whale  you wait till Xmas choccies come into play. I'd need quark on drip if you trained legs for me


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> No you dont, I take no prisonsers, no excuses and NO neglecting of quark!! :thumb:


Ah but I have a policy of enjoying white tea and jaffa cakes after a workout too !!! So I guess you'd put quark on yours lol


----------



## Keeks

I found some pics on my phone that I took the morning of the Nabba UK show, and completely forgotten I had taken them. I took them when I got up, so this is two coats of tan, but havent put dream tan on yet. Havent got the proper pics from the show yet, but these show condition from the day.


----------



## H10dst

What's those 6 lumps on your stomach area? Looks like a washboard!!!

Put a pic up of today's stomach lets compare


----------



## H10dst

Love the white toes in the first picture!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Off season whale  you wait till Xmas choccies come into play. I'd need quark on drip if you trained legs for me


Yep, thats me, and tep again, cant wait for the Xams food! :drool:

You'd need more than a quark drip I can tell you! 



OldManRiver said:


> Ah but I have a policy of enjoying white tea and jaffa cakes after a workout too !!! So I guess you'd put quark on yours lol


 mg: What!?!? The jaffa cakes wouldnt be covered in quark cos there'd be NO JAFFA CAKES!!!! Not on my watch, no way! :nono:


----------



## Guest

No white tea and jaffa cakes post workout ?

Wow you drive a tough shift !!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> What's those 6 lumps on your stomach area? Looks like a washboard!!!
> 
> Put a pic up of today's stomach lets compare


 :crying: I miss them! But its magic cos the 6 lumps are now one big wobbly lump! Yep, will post some pics, in about 5 months! 

As for the toes, the soles of my feet were white and so difficult to get toes etc looking ok, hands and fingers were even worse!


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> No white tea and jaffa cakes post workout ?
> 
> Wow you drive a tough shift !!!!!!!


Thats just for starters!!!! Im a tough mo fo y'know!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :crying: I miss them! But its magic cos the 6 lumps are now one big wobbly lump! Yep, will post some pics, in about 5 months!
> 
> As for the toes, the soles of my feet were white and so difficult to get toes etc looking ok, hands and fingers were even worse!


Only having a laugh babe I bet you've still got better abs than me and most people I know!!! 5 months??? You chicken


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Thats just for starters!!!! Im a tough mo fo y'know!


Such an attractive quality too.

I actually think you would quite possibly kill me off ! lol


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Only having a laugh babe I bet you've still got better abs than me and most people I know!!! 5 months??? You chicken


Lol, definatley not at the moment, I can guarantee! Ok, maybe 4 and a half months then, possibly!  And no, Im a whale, not a chicken!



OldManRiver said:


> Such an attractive quality too.
> 
> I actually think you would quite possibly kill me off ! lol


:laugh: Very!

Ha ha, no, I'd just make sure you earned your ONE jaffa cake that would be a weekend treat, but only if you worked hard enough through the 2 lovely leg sessions in a week!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol, definatley not at the moment, I can guarantee! Ok, maybe 4 and a half months then, possibly!  And no, Im a whale, not a chicken!
> 
> :laugh: Very!
> 
> Ha ha, no, I'd just make sure you earned your ONE jaffa cake that would be a weekend treat, but only if you worked hard enough through the 2 lovely leg sessions in a week!


Oh I could cope with that Keeks,  I love working legs more than any other part to my anatomy


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Oh I could cope with that Keeks,  I love working legs more than any other part to my anatomy


 mg: Really!?!? Well that would change once you'd trained legs my way, you quickly learn to hate them days with a passion!


----------



## Keeks

Rest day today, had acupuncture and completely zonked out during it but was mega tired today, one late night and Im foooooked, Im getting old! Torture Tuesday again tomorrow with the added torture of a waxing session after....woo hoo, I cant blinking wait! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Rest day today, had acupuncture and completely zonked out during it but was mega tired today, one late night and Im foooooked, Im getting old! Torture Tuesday again tomorrow with the added torture of a waxing session after....woo hoo, I cant blinking wait! :thumb:


Hahahah I'm pooped too!! So tired today and I wasn't even out that late Saturday 

Torture Tuesday followed by waxing sounds scary!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hahahah I'm pooped too!! So tired today and I wasn't even out that late Saturday
> 
> Torture Tuesday followed by waxing sounds scary!!


Lol, at least Im not the only one then! But one day closer to the weekend now so yay!!!! And partying AGAIN this weekend, check me out! 

Yep, Im hardcore, legs and then waxing, but will reward my bravery with quark jelly so all's ok! :thumb:


----------



## aad123

Have you been watching the tv prog about roacutane ? Scary stuff.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, at least Im not the only one then! But one day closer to the weekend now so yay!!!! And partying AGAIN this weekend, check me out!
> 
> Yep, Im hardcore, legs and then waxing, but will reward my bravery with quark jelly so all's ok! :thumb:


Quark jelly?? WTF is that?


----------



## Keeks

aad123 said:


> Have you been watching the tv prog about roacutane ? Scary stuff.


Yeah watching it, and very scary and sad :sad: Awful that its caused suicide, absolutely sh1tty!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Quark jelly?? WTF is that?


You dont know what it is!??! mg:

Sugar free jelly made with half tub of quark mixed in, hey presto, quark jelly!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Rest day today, had acupuncture and completely zonked out during it but was mega tired today, one late night and Im foooooked, Im getting old! Torture Tuesday again tomorrow with the added torture of a waxing session after....woo hoo, I cant blinking wait! :thumb:


Stop saying you getting old ! lol you making me feel ancient ! ! !


----------



## Jay.32

Morning boss... I see your still giving quark talks :lol: x


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You dont know what it is!??! mg:
> 
> Sugar free jelly made with half tub of quark mixed in, hey presto, quark jelly!


 :nono: full tub


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday and it was a cow! :cursing:

Got stuck in traffic coming home from work and it delayed me quite a bit so decided to do a shoulders blast and do legs tomorrow. Now I like shoulders, but this blast is a killer, its a new session thats meant to be done quickly, 30 seconds rest between sets making it a short but killer session, then waxing after whih was uber painfull, and last night my georg foreman broke so had to grill all my chicken for tomorrow :angry: which took ages so not a happy bunny. But just made some more banana quark cake so everything all better now!

Shoulders

Seated lat raises 17, 14, 12, 12 reps

Front db raises 15, 15, 12, 10 reps

Rear delt raises 20, 15, 12, 10 reps

DB press 20, 15, 12, 12, reps

DB hold arms straight twice to failure


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Stop saying you getting old ! lol you making me feel ancient ! ! !


Sorreeee! But I do feel old at times, then other times Im like a big kid!  Which I like!



Jay.32 said:


> Morning boss... I see your still giving quark talks :lol: x


Morning! The day I stop talking quark talk is the day that the world stops aint gonna happen!

Im UKM's very own jehovah witness of quark.......I stand on street corners outside gyms, spreading the word of quark, Iv even got my own booklets! 

:laugh:



Dai Jones said:


> :nono: full tub


  Full tub!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Sorreeee! But I do feel old at times, then other times Im like a big kid!  Which I like!


lol, trust me, you don't feel as old as I do most days ! lol I maybe 38, but i'm going on 108 !  But I act like an 18 year old  Big freaking kid


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I found some pics on my phone that I took the morning of the Nabba UK show, and completely forgotten I had taken them. I took them when I got up, so this is two coats of tan, but havent put dream tan on yet. Havent got the proper pics from the show yet, but these show condition from the day.
> 
> View attachment 102115
> View attachment 102116


Looking great, where did you place?


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> lol, trust me, you don't feel as old as I do most days ! lol I maybe 38, but i'm going on 108 !  But I act like an 18 year old  Big freaking kid


Lol! Its how you act though that counts, so carrying on acting like an 18 year old, think I will too!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol! Its how you act though that counts, so carrying on acting like an 18 year old, think I will too!


haha I intend to, it's great innit


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Looking great, where did you place?


Thank you!  I got in the top 6!!! Placed 6th out of 14 girls so well happy! Was a tough comp and really didnt expect to place so coming top 6 was amazing!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Thank you!  I got in the top 6!!! Placed 6th out of 14 girls so well happy! Was a tough comp and really didnt expect to place so coming top 6 was amazing!


That's amazing, big congratulations Keeks.

When do you receive the official photos? How much do they charge for official photos out of curiosity?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> That's amazing, big congratulations Keeks.
> 
> When do you receive the official photos? How much do they charge for official photos out of curiosity?


Thanks!  Still over the moon about it!!

Just waiting for the pics, would think in the next week or two, cant wait to see them! The photographer who did them is really good, so should be good pics. Also had some studio shots done with him too and cant wait to get them too! Very exciting!! 

Usually, they cost approx £20-£30 for a disc of pics, but varies with photographer.


----------



## Guest

OK here's a question, who is your inspiration ? Like most blokes would say Arnie or Ronnie etc, who inspires you ? Cory Everson ? Lenda Murray ?


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Thanks!  Still over the moon about it!!
> 
> Just waiting for the pics, would think in the next week or two, cant wait to see them! The photographer who did them is really good, so should be good pics. Also had some studio shots done with him too and cant wait to get them too! Very exciting!!
> 
> Usually, they cost approx £20-£30 for a disc of pics, but varies with photographer.


That's very reasonable. Thought about your next comp date yet? Might of missed it if you already posted about it...


----------



## CharlieC25

Ey up quark queen! Feel like I've been absent for ages!

Hows it all going post comp? What a season you had in the end!! You on ya off season plan now? X


----------



## Keeks

:crying: Legs done, and you know what......Im not keen on leg days!

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Lying ham curls 3 sets of 5 heavy reps, then drop weight for 10 reps, then drop weight for 15 reps, holding every 5th rep for every weight, superset with standing calf raises.......OMFG!!!

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball holding every 5th rep 3 x 25

Jump squats 4 x 20

Abductors 3 x 20 superset with leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 15

:cursing:

Another day closer to weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> OK here's a question, who is your inspiration ? Like most blokes would say Arnie or Ronnie etc, who inspires you ? Cory Everson ? Lenda Murray ?


Tbh, my inspiration comes from the Nabba toned figure girls reaally, the ones who have won the Brits/UK/Universe shows etc, they have the figures that I am working towards, and that inspires me, keeps me going and ushes me when I need it, cos its like I feel that one day, I want to be one of those girls. 



Sweat said:


> That's very reasonable. Thought about your next comp date yet? Might of missed it if you already posted about it...


Yep, they're worth buying. Next comps are April/May time, will be doing Nabba North west and any other local shows that are around then. Cant wait! 



CharlieC25 said:


> Ey up quark queen! Feel like I've been absent for ages!
> 
> Hows it all going post comp? What a season you had in the end!! You on ya off season plan now? X


Hallo hun! Hows things with you? Hope all's good!

Yep, was an amazing season, still cant believe it and still over the moon with it all, and its spurred me on for next year. Ive eased off on the cardio, training heavy and trying to get some decent food in, start prep again in January so need to beast it this next few weeks! Enjoying it though! 

x


----------



## Guest

Would that be the likes of Michelle Brannan and Louise Rogers ?


----------



## loganator

Good luck in the Nwest , I'll be there in class 3


----------



## Keeks

Bak & bi's beasted tonight, my arms feel like they are getting HUGE! They look too big for me at the moment but its all good, will look better next season anyway. Prep also sorted for next season, staying with the same prep coach as I really like her as a coah, she knows her stuff and I completely trust her as a coach.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 12

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Bi's

EZ bar 21's x 3

Standing concentration curls 3 x 12

X Body hammers 3 x 12


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Would that be the likes of Michelle Brannan and Louise Rogers ?


They look fab, but possibly more like Lynsey Beatty, Cee Fit and Kizzy Vaines. And the Nabba girls, like Nikki Bentham, Jo Stanger, all look amazing and woud love to look like any of them. Although Michelle Brannan looks amazing, she's just not as muscular as I like, her asss is great and so are her legs, but top half just looks super lean, not much muscle and I prefer the slightly more muscular look, not really muscly, but a decent show of muscle. 



loganator said:


> Good luck in the Nwest , I'll be there in class 3


Yay! :thumb: Good luck too! It'll be here in no time! Will have to meet up there for a UKM photo! Will be reading your journal anyway so will keep upto date with how your preps going.


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> They look fab, but possibly more like Lynsey Beatty, Cee Fit and Kizzy Vaines. And the Nabba girls, like Nikki Bentham, Jo Stanger, all look amazing and woud love to look like any of them. Although Michelle Brannan looks amazing, she's just not as muscular as I like, her asss is great and so are her legs, but top half just looks super lean, not much muscle and I prefer the slightly more muscular look, not really muscly, but a decent show of muscle.
> 
> Yay! :thumb: Good luck too! It'll be here in no time! Will have to meet up there for a UKM photo! Will be reading your journal anyway so will keep upto date with how your preps going.


yep same as ....... , see you there ! we will have to get as many of us as we can to meet up there i think Milky and Mingster may be coming and Pscarb will be there in his official capacity .. we will start a thread nearer the time so everyone can meet up for a cold one afterwards ....well you can have Quark tea or something :lol:


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> yep same as ....... , see you there ! we will have to get as many of us as we can to meet up there i think Milky and Mingster may be coming and Pscarb will be there in his official capacity .. we will start a thread nearer the time so everyone can meet up for a cold one afterwards ....well you can have Quark tea or something :lol:


  Yep, I'll have a cold one........a pot of cold quark! :thumb: Sounds ace, now the pressure is on and we'll have to do UKM proud!! Will be good to meet up with people from here, and of course we'll get some more cheers!


----------



## CharlieC25

Keeks said:


> Hallo hun! Hows things with you? Hope all's good!
> 
> Yep, was an amazing season, still cant believe it and still over the moon with it all, and its spurred me on for next year. Ive eased off on the cardio, training heavy and trying to get some decent food in, start prep again in January so need to beast it this next few weeks! Enjoying it though!
> 
> x


All good here thanks babe, had a few dodgy weeks motivation and diet wise but been consistently training and shoulders are looking noticeably fuller so aces!!

Great season though and great motivation for you for next year. Where abouts do you live? You up north? X


----------



## Keeks

CharlieC25 said:


> All good here thanks babe, had a few dodgy weeks motivation and diet wise but been consistently training and shoulders are looking noticeably fuller so aces!!
> 
> Great season though and great motivation for you for next year. Where abouts do you live? You up north? X


Glad all's well. Similar thing here with the food, keep having the odd treat when I know I shouldnt, but trainings been bang on and super raring to go for next season!  Thats good you've already noticed changes for your shoulders, need to beast mine for next few months too.

Yep, Lancashire, where its cold and a bit grim!  x


----------



## Keeks

Bacon butty after a night drinking. 

Chickened out of legs today, so will do shoulders & tri's and do legs tomorrow.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Bacon butty after a night drinking.
> 
> Chickened out of legs today, so will do shoulders & tri's and do legs tomorrow.


DRINKING mg: :ban:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> DRINKING mg: :ban:


Drinking and a bacon butty, and I replaced my quark based supper for 2 slices of cold pizza! mg:

IM OFF SEASON!!!!!!!!!  :thumb: And making the most of it cos prep starts NEXT MONTH, oh heck!


----------



## Jay.32

I will let you off then :wink:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I will let you off then :wink:


Thank you, very kind.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Bacon butty after a night drinking.
> 
> Chickened out of legs today, so will do shoulders & tri's and do legs tomorrow.


WT actual F!!!! You chickened out of a leg session??? What is going on? Don't give me any of this off season sh1t either!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> WT actual F!!!! You chickened out of a leg session??? What is going on? Don't give me any of this off season sh1t either!!!


Ha ha! I need full energy for legs session so thought I'd save that for when Im fully charged tomorrow, didnt get to bed till obscene o'clock so just feeling that bit too tired really, and you know how much I like to properly beast legs! 

Also, you missed out the baon butty part too! mg: 

And on that note, Im off to the gym.......see, still on it! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha! I need full energy for legs session so thought I'd save that for when Im fully charged tomorrow, didnt get to bed till obscene o'clock so just feeling that bit too tired really, and you know how much I like to properly beast legs!
> 
> Also, you missed out the baon butty part too! mg:
> 
> And on that note, Im off to the gym.......see, still on it! :thumb:


Bacon butty's!!! I had two sausage and egg muffins from macdonalds this morning at 05.30!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Bacon butty's!!! I had *two* sausage and egg muffins from macdonalds this morning at 05.30!!!!


Two!?!?! mg:

mg: That wasnt long after I was getting into bed! (Im off season!  ) Bacon butty's were amazing though.


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders & tri's done, and now its pj time! 

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 4 x 12

Machine press 3 x 15 dropset 3 x 20 not fully extending arms, burned like fooooook!

Single arm lat raise 3 x 12 each arm

Rear delt raises 3 x 12

Tri's

Machine dips 3 x 12

Bar push downs 3 x 12

Kickbacks 3 x 12


----------



## Keeks

Legs done this morning, and it was another  wonderful session!

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 12 superset with SLDL's 3 x 15

Had to go and get some new work pants today for the bubble bum to fit into properly, and it was a right struggle, also being schtumpik doesnt help, pants arent made for short asss bubble butts! 

And then put Xmas tree up this aft, and just made me think that another year has passed, and it once again made me realise that this year has been an amazing one, achieved so much and so much more to come next year! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

> schtumpik


That's got my vote of word of the year ! LOL


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> That's got my vote of word of the year ! LOL


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Legs done this morning, and it was another  wonderful session!
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 12 superset with SLDL's 3 x 15
> 
> Had to go and get some new work pants today for the bubble bum to fit into properly, and it was a right struggle, also being schtumpik doesnt help, pants arent made for short asss bubble butts!
> 
> And then put Xmas tree up this aft, and just made me think that another year has passed, and it once again made me realise that this year has been an amazing one, achieved so much and so much more to come next year! :thumb:


By work pants I take it you mean trousers?!?! Didn't realise you were American??

What does schtumpik mean? It's far too early for Xmas decks, at least another week!!

Just cooked myself some beef curry and veg but started watching yesterday's rugby and totally ruined all my food and pans!!!


----------



## Rykard

H10dst said:


> Just cooked myself some beef curry and veg but started watching yesterday's rugby and totally ruined all my food and pans!!!


know what you mean, we started watching it and ended up with a takeaway - great result though


----------



## H10dst

Rykard said:


> know what you mean, we started watching it and ended up with a takeaway - great result though


Flipping Mint game, well chuffed.


----------



## Keeks

Monday done and another day loser to Xmas! :thumb:

Cardio day today, 30 mins HIIT on XTrainer.

Serious leg doms today, so going to switch torture Tuesday again and do shoulders tomorrow, and legs on Wednesday.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> By work pants I take it you mean trousers?!?! Didn't realise you were American??
> 
> What does schtumpik mean? It's far too early for Xmas decks, at least another week!!
> 
> Just cooked myself some beef curry and veg but started watching yesterday's rugby and totally ruined all my food and pans!!!


Ha ha, its this pantaloon thing again! :tongue:

Schtumpik means small, Im schtumpik.

I though it was too early for Xmas decs but then loads of people have put theirs up so thought why not?! 

Ha ha, oh heck, thats not good! :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Pantaloooooooonnniiieeee

Trained my little moobs of again tonight only thing is I think I am getting super strong man flu!! I ALWAYS get ill when I'm on a training mission. 

How are you anyway? Still off season?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Pantaloooooooonnniiieeee
> 
> Trained my little moobs of again tonight only thing is I think I am getting super strong man flu!! I ALWAYS get ill when I'm on a training mission.
> 
> How are you anyway? Still off season?


  Work pantaloonies!!

Ill again....what supplements etc do you take? Or just eat more quark!

Im great thanks.....cos Im off-season! And having banana quark cake for supper! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Work pantaloonies!!
> 
> Ill again....what supplements etc do you take? Or just eat more quark!
> 
> Im great thanks.....cos Im off-season! And having banana quark cake for supper! :thumb:


Yep full on man flu!! Sainsburys multi vitamins, cod liver oil and at the moment hawthorn berries, NAC and SuperDrol. I read somewhere on here that L something is good? L glutamine?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yep full on man flu!! Sainsburys multi vitamins, cod liver oil and at the moment hawthorn berries, NAC and SuperDrol. I read somewhere on here that L something is good? L glutamine?


Man flu :sneaky2: Mardy bum flu more like! :laugh: Only kidding.

Yep, maybe worth trying, but also throw in some zinc and vit c perhaps?! Might help you fight bugs off a bit better. And fish oils are needed really.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Man flu :sneaky2: Mardy bum flu more like! :laugh: Only kidding.
> 
> Yep, maybe worth trying, but also throw in some zinc and vit c perhaps?! Might help you fight bugs off a bit better. And fish oils are needed really.


No way!!! Man flu is actually the strongest strength flu in the world ever, it's medically proven to be worse than child birth. My nose is sooooo sore I look like flipping Rudolph!!!

Zinc and vitamin c it is then. I take fish oils, think I put cod liver oil on my list?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No way!!! Man flu is actually the strongest strength flu in the world ever, it's medically proven to be worse than child birth. My nose is sooooo sore I look like flipping Rudolph!!!
> 
> Zinc and vitamin c it is then. I take fish oils, think I put cod liver oil on my list?


 :sneaky2: :sneaky2: :sneaky2: Man flu my asssss! Its medically proven that men are mard assssses!! Vaseline on your schneck, thatll ease it. (Schneck=nose) Starting to think I talk my own language and words I use all the time are lost on other people?!?

Good, should help some, as for fish oils, you could do with Omega 3 as well as cod liver oil, so get them on your shopping list too. Do you buy from Ebay? You can bulk buy vits etc from there, better than suermarket cr4p IMO, you can buy them in bags and they do work out cheaper.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: :sneaky2: :sneaky2: Man flu my asssss! Its medically proven that men are mard assssses!! Vaseline on your schneck, thatll ease it. (Schneck=nose) Starting to think I talk my own language and words I use all the time are lost on other people?!?
> 
> Good, should help some, as for fish oils, you could do with Omega 3 as well as cod liver oil, so get them on your shopping list too. Do you buy from Ebay? You can bulk buy vits etc from there, better than suermarket cr4p IMO, you can buy them in bags and they do work out cheaper.


Ok Nurse Keeks. Ill look into some omega 3. What eBay store do you get your Supps from and ill have a Schneck around!!!


----------



## Keeks

Tuesday with no touture 

Shoulders & abs today.

Single arm lat raises 3 x 12 each arm then dropset 3 x 15

Machine press 4 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 15

Upright row 4 x 15

Abs - 2 x 30 of each of the following

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises

Hill walkers with side hill walkers

Crunches on a ball

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ok Nurse Keeks. Ill look into some omega 3. What eBay store do you get your Supps from and ill have a Schneck around!!!


Good good. Theres a few I use, for different supps etc.

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/the_vitamin?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/clubvits/

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/tabletbargains/

Schneck away Mr!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Tuesday with no touture
> 
> Shoulders & abs today.
> 
> Single arm lat raises 3 x 12 each arm then dropset 3 x 15
> 
> Machine press 4 x 15
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 12
> 
> Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 15
> 
> Upright row 4 x 15
> 
> Abs - 2 x 30 of each of the following
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises
> 
> Hill walkers with side hill walkers
> 
> Crunches on a ball
> 
> Happy Tuesday!!


are your abbs still visible Daffy?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> are your abbs still visible Daffy?


I wish! Very slightly at the top, but train them all year anyway.


----------



## Jay.32

I only train mine when im cutting... i dont want the muscles pushing the fat out any further lol


----------



## George-Bean

I use club vits, had a great service from them everytime.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I only train mine when im cutting... i dont want the muscles pushing the fat out any further lol


Lol, Im proud of my little fat storage pouch at the moment, so let the abs push it out even more! 



George-Bean said:


> I use club vits, had a great service from them everytime.


Yeah they're fab, always had great service too! Hope you're feeling better anyway!


----------



## Jay.32

keep us warm for the winter :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> keep us warm for the winter :lol:


Its keeping me too warm, still in short sleeves at work, and waking up hot as during the night, cant seem to cool down.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Its keeping me too warm, still in short sleeves at work, and waking up hot as during the night, cant seem to cool down.


hot stuff :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> hot stuff :laugh:


I bloooody am! :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

I know


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I know


  Yep, definatley the layer of off-season blubber making me so hot! :whistling: :lol:

:wacko: Im getting dizzy now going in cirlces!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yep, definatley the layer of off-season blubber making me so hot! :whistling: :lol:
> 
> :wacko: Im getting dizzy now going in cirlces!


Of course, of course


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Of course, of course


 :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :tongue:


 :blush: :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Another leg session closer to next season! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

It was a tough un and made me feel sick, I swore a little and wobbled a lot but its another one done, globe like glutes, here I come! :bounce:

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Single leg ham curls 3 x 20 each leg holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25 (This second set of ham curls made me nearly bite the padding on the machine, it was nasty!!)

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 25 holding every 5th

Jump squats 3 x 20

Abductors 3 x 20

Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15

:cursing:  :cursing:

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Gotta love wednesdays, leg day for me too. I wobbled around the shop as well, ended up grabbing the chin up bar and hanging there for a while off my feet lol


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Gotta love wednesdays, leg day for me too. I wobbled around the shop as well, ended up grabbing the chin up bar and hanging there for a while off my feet lol


No, I hate any day that has a leg session in it! :cursing: They're just not nice, especially when they contain 6 sets of lying ham curls!!

Lol, you havent trained legs properly imo if theres no wobble!!


----------



## H10dst

Just so you know I am still hanging in there, but only just!!! 

Every muscle aches and feels all crampy, mouth is full of ulcers and my gums are hurting too and I've missed my back session tonight too.

Not a happy teapot at the moment


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> No, I hate any day that has a leg session in it! :cursing: They're just not nice, especially when they contain 6 sets of lying ham curls!!
> 
> Lol, you havent trained legs properly imo if theres no wobble!!


Well I had to walk into town after the gym to pick up the paper then walk home, I wobbled all the way down there, and wobbled even more on the way back. lol Nothing like a good mile walk after you've hammered legs !

When I got through the door, the dog was looking at me as if to say "Fancy a walk ?"


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Just so you know I am still hanging in there, but only just!!!
> 
> Every muscle aches and feels all crampy, mouth is full of ulcers and my gums are hurting too and I've missed my back session tonight too.
> 
> Not a happy teapot at the moment


 mg: Oh heck, poor teapot! Sounds like you have super man flu!! Get well soon Mr!! :beer: (And pretend the beer from the smileys is calpol mixed with quark, that'll make you feel better!)

Big hugs!! xxx


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Well I had to walk into town after the gym to pick up the paper then walk home, I wobbled all the way down there, and wobbled even more on the way back. lol Nothing like a good mile walk after you've hammered legs !
> 
> When I got through the door, the dog was looking at me as if to say "Fancy a walk ?"


Ha ha, you mean a mile long wobble?!?!

So....did you go for another wobble? :laugh:

But......I still quite like the wobble, I know that if Im wobbling, then its been a good session, and the wobble also means that its another leg session DONE!!!


----------



## George-Bean

Took my five days to recover from my visit to Flinty for a leg session, was brutal lol.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:



> Took my five days to recover from my visit to Flinty for a leg session, was brutal lol.


Now that IS a leg session, 5 days of recovery!! :thumb: Good man Flinty!


----------



## George-Bean

It was immense, After the first leg curls I was thinking I should have got my wife to drive me there lol

The leg curls (after warm up) where at 20 second intervals, and lots of sets ;-D


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> It was immense, After the first leg curls I was thinking I should have got my wife to drive me there lol
> 
> The leg curls (after warm up) where at 20 second intervals, and lots of sets ;-D


I HATE LEG CURLS!!!! They really are *****  **** 

But they do the trick! Will you be incorporating Flintys session into your training now?


----------



## George-Bean

Flinty is sorting me out from top to bottom, food, macros, training and support calls. (dont tell him as I think he likes to look mean, but he is a hell of a nice guy).

By the end of it I think I will have on one of the asylum wards at work ;-D


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Flinty is sorting me out from top to bottom, food, macros, training and support calls. (dont tell him as I think he likes to look mean, but he is a hell of a nice guy).
> 
> By the end of it I think I will have on one of the asylum wards at work ;-D


Wow, thats great....enjoy!! :thumb: If his other sessions are like his leg sessions, then yep, will hear from you when you're in the asylum, growing new legs!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, you mean a mile long wobble?!?!
> 
> So....did you go for another wobble? :laugh:
> 
> But......I still quite like the wobble, I know that if Im wobbling, then its been a good session, and the wobble also means that its another leg session DONE!!!


Nope, 1 mile wobble was bad enough, so tomorrow i'll crawl for a 3 mile screamathon as the DOMS will have set in 

The glutes are tightening up now, and the calfs are cramping like mad ! lol

Job done i'd say


----------



## Jay.32

good evening coach, are you Moaning about legs agaian you sissy :lol:

x


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Nope, 1 mile wobble was bad enough, so tomorrow i'll crawl for a 3 mile screamathon as the DOMS will have set in
> 
> The glutes are tightening up now, and the calfs are cramping like mad ! lol
> 
> Job done i'd say


 :thumb: Could do with a wheeler device like them things of Wizard of Oz!

Yep, job well done there. My hams are getting stiff now, just been to get my quark jelly from downstairs and I didnt like the stairs, think they are steeper on leg days for some reason!! :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> good evening coach, are you Moaning about legs agaian you sissy :lol:
> 
> x


 mg: Sissy!?!?! You cheeky bugggger! mg:

Leg days come with added whingeing, you should know that by now! x :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :lol:


 :angry: Bloody sissy!?!?! You'll bloooody pay for that!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :angry: Bloody sissy!?!?! You'll bloooody pay for that!


I love it when you get mad with me


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I love it when you get mad with me


Well keep up the sissy talk and I'll be on my way to Wales to show you who's a sissy! :angry: :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Well keep up the sissy talk and I'll be on my way to Wales to show you who's a sissy! :angry: :001_tt2:


I don't think you'll see him complaining at that Ms Quarkaholic ! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Well keep up the sissy talk and I'll be on my way to Wales to show you who's a sissy! :angry: :001_tt2:


sissy sissy sissy sissy sissy sissy quark sissy :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32

how cute are them pups


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> I don't think you'll see him complaining at that Ms Quarkaholic ! :lol:


:laugh: Ms Quarkahloic....I like it!



Jay.32 said:


> sissy sissy sissy sissy sissy sissy quark sissy :tongue:


Owwwwww.......nearly! But then you redeemed yourself with that quark in there! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :laugh: Ms Quarkahloic....I like it!
> 
> Owwwwww.......nearly! But then you redeemed yourself with that quark in there! :thumb:


not fair I just put my best clothes and aftershave on, waiting for you :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> how cute are them pups


Awwwww, they're sooooooooo cute!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> not fair I just put my best clothes and aftershave on, waiting for you :lol:


Well I probably wouldnt be able to drive all that way cos my legs are stiffening as we speak, and its so bad cos Im such a sissy! :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

aawwwww poor you.

what sort of quark you eating tonight? :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> aawwwww poor you.
> 
> what sort of quark you eating tonight? :drool:


  Same quark as yesterday (tea, cake and jelly) only not the lunch time portion today. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

I need to try the banana quark cake.... can you make me some and send it down please :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I need to try the banana quark cake.... can you make me some and send it down please :wub:


Ha ha, Ive been asked this before and I will say the same to you......I cant make and send out banana quark cake as I would eat it, seriously! Im properly addicted at the moment, going through one every few days! mg: But, its adding size to the bubble.......its starting to get huge, properly sticking out at the moment! Thank god I start prepping again soon otherwise it would be scary!


----------



## Guest

bubble ? This some kinda quark talk ? or keekspeak ? lol


----------



## Jay.32

lol I will start calling you chunk soon  x


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> bubble ? This some kinda quark talk ? or keekspeak ? lol


The bubble......my assss!  I got me a proper bubble butt going on at the moment!



Jay.32 said:


> lol I will start calling you chunk soon  x


 mg: You trying to peee me off tonight, sissy then chunk!?! :sneaky2: x


----------



## Guest

Ah right ! lol It was keekspeak  Got your own lingo going on here


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Ah right ! lol It was keekspeak  Got your own lingo going on here


  Yep, my very own language from my very own little quarky world! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Quarkville. Where you will find the rare creature the keeks bird. It can be often found near the pools of liquid quark that flow through this place. Cows produce pure quark, and chickens taste of quark.

Please drive carefully.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Quarkville. Where you will find the rare creature the keeks bird. It can be often found near the pools of liquid quark that flow through this place. Cows produce pure quark, and chickens taste of quark.
> 
> Please drive carefully.


Yep, good ole quarville! It even has its own language!  Its a fab place y'know!


----------



## Jay.32

QUARK ALERT!!!!!!

Tesco quark is crap! it doesnt mix good in jelly...

Morrisons is the best.... I havent tried sainsburys yet


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> QUARK ALERT!!!!!!
> 
> Tesco quark is crap! it doesnt mix good in jelly...
> 
> Morrisons is the best.... I havent tried sainsburys yet


Ive said this before mate here, asda's is not very good either

Sainsburys ftw


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Ive said this before mate here, asda's is not very good either
> 
> Sainsburys ftw


Asda have stopped selling now mate..


----------



## Patsy

Btw i am trying to get my mrs into quark but apparenlty asking her can i eat quark mousse off her is the wrong way to go about?? Wtf like lol any ideas anyone? :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Asda have stopped selling now mate..


Good it was fcuking awful sh!te


----------



## Keeks

Nearly weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:

Back & bi's tonight and bi's feel HUGGGGGEEEE!!!!! 

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 12

Seated row 3 x 12

One arm db row 3 x 12

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Bi's

DB curls 3 x 10

Concentration curls 3 x 10

Cable bar curls 3 x 12

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> QUARK ALERT!!!!!!
> 
> Tesco quark is crap! it doesnt mix good in jelly...
> 
> Morrisons is the best.... I havent tried sainsburys yet


Catch up you quark loving late comer........Asda's & Tesco's quark is and always has been rubbish!

Morrisons & Sainsburys is where its at! 



Patsy said:


> Btw i am trying to get my mrs into quark but apparenlty asking her can i eat quark mousse off her is the wrong way to go about?? Wtf like lol any ideas anyone? :lol:


Well, you have two options here.......

Number 1 - Get rid, if she's not into quark loving, is there any furture?!?!

Number 2 - Tie her up, smoother her in quark, now for a bit of multi tasking......whilst eating quark off her, force fed her quark. She'll blooody love it! :thumb: In fact, sounds bloomin good......can I come down and join in?! :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well, you have two options here.......
> 
> Number 1 - Get rid, if she's not into quark loving, is there any furture?!?!
> 
> Number 2 - Tie her up, smoother her in quark, now for a bit of multi tasking......whilst eating quark off her, force fed her quark. She'll blooody love it! :thumb: In fact, sounds bloomin good......can I come down and join in?! :laugh:


Flipping heck!!! Sounds good count me in too. Can you wait till next week though as I still have killer man flu? X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Flipping heck!!! Sounds good count me in too. Can you wait till next week though as I still have killer man flu? X


Lol, we can have one big communal quark loving session, but keep your mardy bum...er I mean man flu to yourself!

How you feeling anyway? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, we can have one big communal quark loving session, but keep your mardy bum...er I mean man flu to yourself!
> 
> How you feeling anyway? x


Mardy bum!!! Ill have you know I've been on deaths door mrs!! Feel alright today thanks, going back to gym tomorrow and hopefully sweat out the rest of my killer germs, then I'm ready for a porn quark fest!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Mardy bum!!! Ill have you know I've been on *deaths door* mrs!! Feel alright today thanks, going back to gym tomorrow and hopefully sweat out the rest of my killer germs, then I'm ready for a porn quark fest!!!


Really!?!?! :sneaky2:

If you've been that ill, then you're best off staying away from the quark loving session, you might kill us all with your killer flu! :laugh:

Glad ya feeling better anyway, just in time for weekend, yay!! x


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Catch up you quark loving late comer........Asda's & Tesco's quark is and always has been rubbish!
> 
> Morrisons & Sainsburys is where its at!
> 
> Well, you have two options here.......
> 
> Number 1 - Get rid, if she's not into quark loving, is there any furture?!?!
> 
> Number 2 - Tie her up, smoother her in quark, now for a bit of multi tasking......whilst eating quark off her, force fed her quark. She'll blooody love it! :thumb: In fact, sounds bloomin good......can I come down and join in?! :laugh:


Two lovely ladies and a tub of quark.. What more in life does a guy need?


----------



## Guest

Patsy said:


> Two lovely ladies and a tub of quark.. What more in life does a guy need?


A spoon


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Two lovely ladies and a tub of quark.. What more in life does a guy need?


Exactly!!  Well, maybe a second tub of quark?!



OldManRiver said:


> A spoon


No spoon required.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Exactly!!  Well, maybe a second tub of quark?!
> 
> No spoon required.


Depends on the kind spoon I was inferring  lol


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Depends on the kind spoon I was inferring  lol


Ahhh, I see, I was too busy just thinking of the quark! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Ahhh, I see, I was too busy just thinking of the quark! :laugh:


LOL. I wonder if that will be in your wedding vows one day  lol


----------



## George-Bean




----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Exactly!!  Well, maybe a second tub of quark?!
> 
> No spoon required.


 :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: Thank foooooooooooooooook its Friday!!!! Im tucked up in bed, Thorntons choccys for company and ready for the weekend! 

Chest & Tri's tonight, and fooooook, it was tough!

Chest

Incline db press 4 x 12 dropset 4 x 15

Inline flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep, and then the same with rope pulldowns

Lying kikbacks 3 x 20

Doesnt sound much but used heavier weights than normal and did res quite slow so was burning like hell after, was a good session though.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> LOL. I wonder if that will be in your wedding vows one day  lol


If I ever tied the knot, quark woukd be invloved somewhere, its probably the only way to get me down the aisle! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

lol you mean they'd have to cover the aisle in quark so you can't get any grip to stop yourself ! lol

Nah, you'd have a quark cake  Or get married off season so you could have a non healthy one


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> lol you mean they'd have to cover the aisle in quark so you can't get any grip to stop yourself ! lol
> 
> Nah, you'd have a quark cake  Or get married off season so you could have a non healthy one


Slip some rohypnol into my quark to get me down the aisle, then quark wedding cake and you never know! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Slip some rohypnol into my quark to get me down the aisle, then quark wedding cake and you never know! :laugh:


Ah see now you talk like everyone else i've ever known ! lol

"I'll never get married"

I bet you do, once you get smitten, you'll do it. Quark cake or no Quark cake.

In fact your perfect man might work in a quark factory or something.

Speaking of which, is sainsburies quark any good ? I am going there to get some egg whites tomorrow, so I thought i'd try it.


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Slip some rohypnol into my quark to get me down the aisle, then quark wedding cake and you never know! :laugh:


Nutter lol :lol:


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Ah see now you talk like everyone else i've ever known ! lol
> 
> "I'll never get married"
> 
> I bet you do, once you get smitten, you'll do it. Quark cake or no Quark cake.
> 
> In fact your perfect man might work in a quark factory or something.
> 
> Speaking of which, is sainsburies quark any good ? I am going there to get some egg whites tomorrow, so I thought i'd try it.


Now that would be my perfect man.....working at a quark factory, I'd love him so much that Id even go to work with him!! 

Yep, Sainsburys quark is lovely, similar to Morrisons, really creamy and just lovely really! 



loganator said:


> Nutter lol :lol:


  Dont know what you mean! :whistling:


----------



## Sweat

Evening keeks! Had a good week?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Evening keeks! Had a good week?


Evening!!  Yep, not too bad a week thanks, busy busy busy, super  leg session, and glad its weekend now! Hows your been?


----------



## Guest

Right-o Keeks, i'm gonna trust you on this one. Gonna try quark. If I vomit , I shall not be amused ! LOL


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Right-o Keeks, i'm gonna trust you on this one. Gonna try quark. If I vomit , I shall not be amused ! LOL


 mg: Vomit from quark.......dont be ridiculous, we'll have none of that talk in here thank you very much! :nono:

Either mix it with some protein powder, or make a jelly with it. Or, if you do have any flavdrops, bang them in and trust me, you'll never look back! ENJOY!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Evening!!  Yep, not too bad a week thanks, busy busy busy, super  leg session, and glad its weekend now! Hows your been?


Haha, just went back to check out the leg session, lot of volume in that, it does look brutal and starting with the lunges, killer! Doms kicked in today on them legs?

Ya I am good thanks, got all my training in and a mostly clean diet, only small negative is wisdom toothache, but just need to man up and ignore this.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Haha, just went back to check out the leg session, lot of volume in that, it does look brutal and starting with the lunges, killer! Doms kicked in today on them legs?
> 
> Ya I am good thanks, got all my training in and a mostly clean diet, only small negative is wisdom toothache, but just need to man up and ignore this.


Lol, it was brutal, and I did not like it! :sad: If I could compete in trackie bottoms and just had to get my top half looking good, it would be a piece of quark cake, but no no no, for some reason you have to have an ok bottom half too! :sneaky2:

Glad ya ok, and had a good week training. Oh heck, wisdon teeth, not good. I get a flare up every few months and its well annoying, but yeah, man up, hit the salt water and you'll be fine! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, it was brutal, and I did not like it! :sad: If I could compete in trackie bottoms and just had to get my top half looking good, it would be a piece of quark cake, but no no no, for some reason you have to have an ok bottom half too! :sneaky2:
> 
> Glad ya ok, and had a good week training. Oh heck, wisdon teeth, not good. I get a flare up every few months and its well annoying, but yeah, man up, hit the salt water and you'll be fine! :thumb:


If I could compete in a full baggy tracksuit and a balaclava I would also be great, could prob be win Mr O...

Legs are a massive drain, but also love the feeling when you leave the gym and try walking down steps and need to hold the rail etc, just feels great!

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> If I could compete in a full baggy tracksuit and a balaclava I would also be great, could prob be win Mr O...
> 
> Legs are a massive drain, but also love the feeling when you leave the gym and try walking down steps and need to hold the rail etc, just feels great!
> 
> Have a nice weekend!


Lol, I reckon Id stand a good chance at Miss O too!

Yeah I do like that wobbley feeling after, and the feeling that its over, another leg session survived!

Thanks, have a fab weekend!


----------



## Keeks

:bounce:  :bounce: :cursing: Legs beasted sissy style and its official.......I will no longer be training legs, my next comp will see me hitting the stage with a good top half, and baggy baggy trousers on the bottom. Who cares about symmetry on stage?!?! Well not me, Ive had enough of leg sessions, they hurt too much, and Ive already thought about my plan, I will bribe the judges with quark, simples! 

Todays session

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 30 holding every 10th rep  :cursing: 

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats superset with jump squats 3 x 15 of each

Heavy wide stance SLDL's 3 x 12

SLDL's superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15 of each

Never again!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :bounce:  :bounce: :cursing: Legs beasted sissy style and its official.......I will no longer be training legs, my next comp will see me hitting the stage with a good top half, and baggy baggy trousers on the bottom. Who cares about symmetry on stage?!?! Well not me, Ive had enough of leg sessions, they hurt too much, and Ive already thought about my plan, I will bribe the judges with quark, simples!
> 
> Todays session
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 30 holding every 10th rep  :cursing:
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats superset with jump squats 3 x 15 of each
> 
> Heavy wide stance SLDL's 3 x 12
> 
> SLDL's superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15 of each
> 
> Never again!


now now, no pain no gain


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> now now, no pain no gain


No, just no pain from now on! 

Did you get your quark?


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> No, just no pain from now on!
> 
> Did you get your quark?


Nah, things been a bit manic here today, so not had time to go out and get it. I'll do it in the week now.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Nah, things been a bit manic here today, so not had time to go out and get it. I'll do it in the week now.


Oh dear, well just make sure you do get it during the week.......I'll be checking up on you! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Oh dear, well just make sure you do get it during the week.......I'll be checking up on you! :laugh:


Oh christ, what have I let myself in for ? lol

Problem is , sainsburies is bloody miles away. So is morrisons. Wonder where else I can get it that's nice.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Oh christ, what have I let myself in for ? lol
> 
> Problem is , sainsburies is bloody miles away. So is morrisons. Wonder where else I can get it that's nice.


 mg: No backing out now Mr, you will get yourself there one way or another, you need to get some quark!! Asda stopped selling it (was not the nicest though in all honesty) Tescos is rank so its either Sainsburys or Morrisons! :angry: :sneaky2: No exuses now!


----------



## Guest

lol yes Miss Quarkeeks. Sainsburies is 6miles that way ---> Morrisons is 6 miles that way --->

Was just about to ask if they sell it in Waitrose then saw this

http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-5426-Golden+acre+quark

85 QUID !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> lol yes Miss Quarkeeks. Sainsburies is 6miles that way ---> Morrisons is 6 miles that way --->
> 
> Was just about to ask if they sell it in Waitrose then saw this
> 
> http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-5426-Golden+acre+quark
> 
> 85 QUID !!!!!!!!!


PMSL!!!! Now that is a bit steep, think they've heard about me so they thought that if I bought my quark from there, I would quadruple their profits in about a week!

Im sure thats the quark they used to sell in Asda and its not that nice, doesnt mix well. Im worried that if your first quark experience isnt right, then you wont go back and you'll wonder what all the fuss is about and end up just thinking that I am in fact a complete nutter! :no:


----------



## Guest

Don't worry kiddo, no chance of that  Results are plain to see


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Don't worry kiddo, no chance of that  Results are plain to see


  Phewwwww, thats ok then! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Phewwwww, thats ok then! :thumb:


You seem pretty motivated already tbh, so next season is going to be a good one for you I reckon. Just don't burn out too early.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> You seem pretty motivated already tbh, so next season is going to be a good one for you I reckon. Just don't burn out too early.


Yep, positive about next season, but will have to see how things go and take one week at a time. Yep, will be careful, listen to my body and fingers crossed, things will go ok, but I am always cautious and know that Ive gotta work my hardest to have a decent season.

Im prepping with the same coach again so we both know what works for me, so it will be easier to adjust things if needed. Cant wait though! ALready planning my bikinis too! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Good to hear, you gonna change anything in your approach ? Or stick with methods tried and tested ?


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Good to hear, you gonna change anything in your approach ? Or stick with methods tried and tested ?


Possibly going to have to change a few things with my new job, cardio wise. WIll have to see how things go really. Think Im going to get one of the gyms Xtrainers at home, do that as fasted cardio and then instead of doing cardio straight after weights, maybe do weights, then come home, and do 2nd ardio later at home.

I have 1/2 hour travel now to and from work so will just have to see timings etc and fit it round work and cats insulin/feeding times.

Diet and supp wise, probably keep things similar. Will see what my coach thinks though.


----------



## Guest

How do you travel to work ? You could cycle there, get your cardio done daily then  (summer only though) lol


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> How do you travel to work ? You could cycle there, get your cardio done daily then  (summer only though) lol


I drive there, and cant ride a bike properly on roads etc. Its not the safest of roads either, country road at national speed limit, no way man!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> I drive there, and cant ride a bike properly on roads etc. Its not the safest of roads either, country road at national speed limit, no way man!


Aw there's a shame, as I am a big advocate of cycling, it doesn't half improve leg size


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Aw there's a shame, as I am a big advocate of cycling, it doesn't half improve leg size


My legs are huge enough, dont want them any bigger! Yeah I can see the benefits but Im dangerous on bikes or anything like that, could never master roller skates, skateboards etc, too scared I think. I cant even walk about without bumping into things so god hekp me on other modes of individual transport!


----------



## Dazza

Is it just me, or can i smell quark in here?


----------



## Keeks

Dazzza said:


> Is it just me, or can i smell quark in here?


Thats me.......I eat so darn much of it, I now smell of quark, and soon I'll be resembling it too! 

Now for the important question............Do you eat quark?


----------



## Dazza

Keeks said:


> Thats me.......I eat so darn much of it, I now smell of quark, and soon I'll be resembling it too!
> 
> Now for the important question............Do you eat quark?


Why of course, not all the time mind im a sucker for some casein dessert.

Stuff is like angel delight when mixed with 250ml of coconut milk and damned addictive.


----------



## George-Bean

If you do buy a cross trainer you may have to spend serious cash to get a good one, Ive tried quite a few "home" ones and none of them feel quite as good and smooth as the commercial ones.


----------



## Keeks

Dazzza said:


> Why of course, not all the time mind im a sucker for some casein dessert.
> 
> Stuff is like angel delight when mixed with 250ml of coconut milk and damned addictive.


Now that sounds nice, might give it a try, but it wont beat quark!



George-Bean said:


> If you do buy a cross trainer you may have to spend serious cash to get a good one, Ive tried quite a few "home" ones and none of them feel quite as good and smooth as the commercial ones.


Yeah I think Im getting one of ones from the gym, I've spoken to the guy about it and should be able to loan one of them whih is good, they're quite old ones but really sturdy proper gym ones so thats good.


----------



## George-Bean

Wifes watching "come dine with me" they were chatting about quark.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Wifes watching "come dine with me" they were chatting about quark.


Yay, so its not just me that talks about it! Wonder if they were as passionate about it as me though!


----------



## Dazza

Keeks said:


> Now that sounds nice, might give it a try, but it wont beat quark!


Trust me, it'll give it a run for it's money.

Just use a couple scoops, and bung it in the fridge for a bit, honestly tis lush.


----------



## Keeks

Right, after yet another late night drinking (well I am off-season :tongue: ) just managed to haul my assss of the settee to go and do shoulders. I did the short sharp 2nd shoulders session that Ive been trying to fit in every week, just to really try and work them as much as possible whilst Im getting some decent food in.......grow shoulders, grow! :bounce:

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 12 reps

Front db raises - 16, 14, 12 reps

Rear delt raises - 16, 14, 12 reps

Machine press - 14, 12, 10, 8 reps

DB hold arms straight out in front, twice to failure, approx 30 seconds

And back to the settee now! :yawn:

Also, having a chinese for tea mg:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Yay, so its not just me that talks about it! Wonder if they were as passionate about it as me though!


I don't think the promotions team for the companies that make it are as passionate about it as you


----------



## Keeks

Dazzza said:


> Trust me, it'll give it a run for it's money.
> 
> Just use a couple scoops, and bung it in the fridge for a bit, honestly tis lush.


No way, nothing beats quark, ever!! 

But will give it a go, bet its lovely.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> I don't think the promotions team for the companies that make it are as passionate about it as you


:laugh: Probably not. Some people may say Im obsessed, but Im not, quark just makes good sense, end of! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :laugh: Probably not. Some people may say Im obsessed, but Im not, quark just makes good sense, end of! :thumb:


OK cards on the table, would you work in a quark factory ! lol


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> OK cards on the table, would you work in a quark factory ! lol


You serious.....thats my dream job! Would probably last about a day before getting sacked though, interferring with the products or something like that. :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> You serious.....thats my dream job! Would probably last about a day before getting sacked though, interferring with the products or something like that. :whistling:


OK last question !

In the one hand you have your ideal man

In the other you have a big jar of quark

Which do you choose ?  lol


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> OK last question !
> 
> In the one hand you have your ideal man
> 
> In the other you have a big jar of quark
> 
> Which do you choose ?  lol


Easy......put the hands together, a quark covered ideal man!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Easy......put the hands together, a quark covered ideal man!


LMFAO won't let me rep you for that, says I need to spread the love, but excellent answer ! lol I can see ppl turning up for your dates with jars of quark not flowers.

I'm gonna stop spamming your journal now  Even though I always get a smile here


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> LMFAO won't let me rep you for that, says I need to spread the love, but excellent answer ! lol I can see ppl turning up for your dates with jars of quark not flowers.
> 
> I'm gonna stop spamming your journal now  Even though I always get a smile here


Lol, yep, the way to my heart comes in a tub of quark. Would win me over every time. 

mg: Quark talk isnt spamming my journal at all, all quark talk is always welcome, and glad it makes you smile, (again, another use of quark, spreading happiness!)


----------



## jstarcarr

Ive never had quark


----------



## Keeks

jstarcarr said:


> Ive never had quark


 mg: My god!! You've got to try it! Would make an ideal dessert after a pizza.


----------



## jstarcarr

Keeks said:


> mg: My god!! You've got to try it! Would make an ideal dessert after a pizza.


I may have 2 get some and give it a try, it looks dodgy though lol


----------



## Guest

Talk to keeks enough and it becomes engrained in your mind m8. I don't even like the sound of it, but I have to try it, she's hypnotised me into it


----------



## Keeks

jstarcarr said:


> I may have 2 get some and give it a try, it looks dodgy though lol


Lol, no.....how does it look dodgy? Its not, honest, its ace!! Can do all sorts with it too.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Talk to keeks enough and it becomes engrained in your mind m8. I don't even like the sound of it, but I have to try it, she's hypnotised me into it


Job well done then!  I'm UKM's equivalent of a quark jehovahs witness, spreading the word and converting people all the time.


----------



## jstarcarr

Keeks said:


> Lol, no.....how does it look dodgy? Its not, honest, its ace!! Can do all sorts with it too.


it just does, looks like funny cottage cheese


----------



## Keeks

jstarcarr said:


> it just does, looks like funny cottage cheese


Ha ha, soooooooo much better than cottage cheese though! Must try! :thumb:


----------



## jstarcarr

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, soooooooo much better than cottage cheese though! Must try! :thumb:


I well get some in the week, I better like it or I will be p!ssed off at wasting my money lol


----------



## Keeks

jstarcarr said:


> I well get some in the week, I better like it or I will be p!ssed off at wasting my money lol


You'll like, I promise. Mix it with either protein powder, or some flavouring, or even make a quark jelly and you'll love it! And money back guarantee, I'll reimburse you if you dont like, thats how confident I am! Just dont go to Waitrose for it........£85 is a bit over the top for quark, as found yesterday by Oldmanriver.

http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-5426-Golden+acre+quark


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> You'll like, I promise. Mix it with either protein powder, or some flavouring, or even make a quark jelly and you'll love it! And money back guarantee, I'll reimburse you if you dont like, thats how confident I am! Just dont go to Waitrose for it........£85 is a bit over the top for quark, as found yesterday by Oldmanriver.
> 
> http://www.waitrose.com/shop/ProductView-10317-10001-5426-Golden+acre+quark


How much?


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> How much?


very good


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> How much?


Even I think thats too steep for quark! :laugh: But if thats how much it cost, Id live in a box just to keep me in quark supplies!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Even I think thats too steep for quark! :laugh: But if thats how much it cost, Id live in a box just to keep me in quark supplies!


I actualy believe t too,in tut shoe box in't middle of road!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I actualy believe t too,in tut shoe box in't middle of road!


But Id be happy, Id have my quark! :thumb:

And Id pimp up my box with the empty quark tubs.


----------



## 25434

I make quark jellies on a sunday in 5 little pots, one for each day...yum....my fave is lime jelly.


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> I make quark jellies on a sunday in 5 little pots, one for each day...yum....my fave is lime jelly.


Yay, they're ace arent they?! :thumb: I just have either strawberry or raspberry, never tried lime but might do lime this week as Ive got a lime jelly in the cupboard.


----------



## H10dst

Any actual training going on in here?  x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Any actual training going on in here?  x


 mg: You cheeky monkey! When do I ever miss training?! Of course Ive been training, did shoulders today, and quite a bit of quark talk. :tongue:

You had a good weekend? x


----------



## George-Bean

two things to expect in this journal, Quark and training ;-D


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: You cheeky monkey! When do I ever miss training?! Of course Ive been training, did shoulders today, and quite a bit of quark talk. :tongue:
> 
> You had a good weekend? x


Missed my training this morning as still feel poo 

Defo think it's a mixture of killer man flu and being shutdown from sd course.

Just been finishing my Xmas shopping this weekend nothing mega exciting. How about you?


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> two things to expect in this journal, Quark and training ;-D


Yep, there'll always be quark in here, and the odd bit of training maybe. 

And thank fooook you've changed your avi! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Missed my training this morning as still feel poo
> 
> Defo think it's a mixture of killer man flu and being shutdown from sd course.
> 
> Just been finishing my Xmas shopping this weekend nothing mega exciting. How about you?


Best to rest, then hit it hard when you're better. Get your supps in anyway and that might just help you recover.

Xmas shopping, :cursing: still got mine to do next weekend, dont like it, too many people and it does my head in!

I went out again last night, so had a lazy day today, and apart from going to the gym and Morrisons, have done nothing much at all. Did go to my mum and dads for tea though and had a chinese!  x


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Right, after yet another late night drinking (well I am off-season :tongue: ) just managed to haul my assss of the settee to go and do shoulders. I did the short sharp 2nd shoulders session that Ive been trying to fit in every week, just to really try and work them as much as possible whilst Im getting some decent food in.......grow shoulders, grow! :bounce:
> 
> Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 12 reps
> 
> Front db raises - 16, 14, 12 reps
> 
> Rear delt raises - 16, 14, 12 reps
> 
> Machine press - 14, 12, 10, 8 reps
> 
> DB hold arms straight out in front, twice to failure, approx 30 seconds
> 
> And back to the settee now! :yawn:
> 
> Also, having a chinese for tea mg:


Nice workout Keeks, you ever do any free weight pressing on shoulder day?

Ummmm, chinese, jealous!!! What did you get?


----------



## Jay.32

chinese mmmmmmm you will have to burn that off today misses x


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Nice workout Keeks, you ever do any free weight pressing on shoulder day?
> 
> Ummmm, chinese, jealous!!! What did you get?


Yeah I try and alternate so will do machine press one session, then db press, then arnold press......if I can remember what I did last time.

Chinese was ace, just felt sick after and all day today, dont think Im used to that sort of food anymore. I got beef in green pepper & black sauce with fried rice, nom nom nom. 



Jay.32 said:


> chinese mmmmmmm you will have to burn that off today misses x


I know I should've but havent had chance, but you know have permission to call me chunk. :tongue: x



chilisi said:


> Nice  we ordered one in last night for Xfactor and I had the left overs for lunch!


I love chinese the day after, but I gobbled all mine as its back to eating clean during the week :no:


----------



## Keeks

Rest day today, and couldnt fit a cardio session in as had to work late then had acupuncture. Got my foot treated tonight as its still not right and I killed it on Saturday by wearing heels and dancing :crying: Blooming foot!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Yeah I try and alternate so will do machine press one session, then db press, then arnold press......if I can remember what I did last time.
> 
> Chinese was ace, just felt sick after and all day today, dont think Im used to that sort of food anymore. I got beef in green pepper & black sauce with fried rice, nom nom nom.
> 
> I know I should've but havent had chance, but you know have permission to call me chunk. :tongue: x
> 
> I love chinese the day after, but I gobbled all mine as its back to eating clean during the week :no:


I always feel slightly sick after chinese but still love it, blame it on the MSG tricking me into eating way past the point of fullness!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I always feel slightly sick after chinese but still love it, blame it on the MSG tricking me into eating way past the point of fullness!


Yeah its one of those foods thats ace, but overfilling at the time and then I always seem hungry not long after, but too sick to eat! Still good though!


----------



## biglbs

I have totaly gone off chinese food!

Indian mmmmm


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I have totaly gone off chinese food!
> 
> Indian mmmmm


I love Indian too, probably has the edge over chinese too, but nothing spicy, my fave is a korma.  And Im actually quite into Mexican at the moment. :drool:


----------



## George-Bean

I prefer indian, I like it so that I have to put the toilet roll in the fridge the night before.

Whats up with your foot Keeks?


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> I love Indian too, probably has the edge over chinese too, but nothing spicy, my fave is a korma.  And Im actually quite into Mexican at the moment. :drool:


I love spice vindaloo with phal side,or mild love it all and our local loads up the meat of choice for a couple of quid,,,,,,


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> I prefer indian, I like it so that I have to put the toilet roll in the fridge the night before.
> 
> Whats up with your foot Keeks?


 :lol: Oh heck, not good!

I banged it months ago, walked into the foot of my settee/pouffe and well and truly damaged it. Think it must've been probably July time and its still not right, wondering if Ive possibly broken one of the little bones in it as its still sore to touch on the top and just not right after all these months!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I love spice vindaloo with phal side,or mild love it all and our local loads up the meat of choice for a couple of quid,,,,,,


My lord, could never eat a vindaloo! But the meat thing sounds ace!


----------



## George-Bean

Keeks I have shocking trouble with my feet, esp my right one which flares with gout if I am not too careful with my vit c intake, but for aches and pains in bony areas like feet and hands I use a mixture of deep heat and voltoral cream (any analgesic cream works), its great to apply just before a workout.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Keeks I have shocking trouble with my feet, esp my right one which flares with gout if I am not too careful with my vit c intake, but for aches and pains in bony areas like feet and hands I use a mixture of deep heat and voltoral cream (any analgesic cream works), its great to apply just before a workout.


I used loads of that voltoral cream and the tablets when I did it, wrapped it in a witch hazel soaked bandage every night and hit the painkillers but still didnt do much. Its not too bad now, but just not 100%.


----------



## biglbs

What?With these feet,,,,classic


----------



## Rykard

George-Bean said:


> Keeks I have shocking trouble with my feet, esp my right one which flares with gout if I am not too careful with my vit c intake, but for aches and pains in bony areas like feet and hands I use a mixture of deep heat and voltoral cream (any analgesic cream works), its great to apply just before a workout.


what has vit c intake got to do with foot pain? I'm struggling with achilles tendonitis/plantar facisitis (sp?) atm along with general feeling [email protected],,


----------



## George-Bean

Oh the vit C is for my gout, its flushes out the uric acid that causes it.


----------



## Keeks

:cursing: Torture Tuesday :cursing:

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Lying ham curls 3 x 5 reps, then dropset for 10 reps, then dropset for another 15 reps, holding every 5th rep, superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

Cable glute kikbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Abductors 3 x 20

Leg press 3 x 25 with feet high & wide

Serious wobble during and after.

I HATE LEG DAYS!!!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> What?With these feet,,,,classic


PMSL!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> :cursing: Torture Tuesday :cursing:
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 5 reps, then dropset for 10 reps, then dropset for another 15 reps, holding every 5th rep, superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Cable glute kikbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Abductors 3 x 20
> 
> Leg press 3 x 25 with feet high & wide
> 
> Serious wobble during and after.
> 
> I HATE LEG DAYS!!!


Nice thoughmate,avi is cheeky

i trained chest today ,then went to docs to get prescription for antibiotics:lol:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Nice thoughmate,avi is cheeky
> 
> i trained chest today ,then went to docs to get prescription for antibiotics:lol:


  Ta!

Antibiotics will get you sorted, just in time for Xmas too! No being poorly at Xmas, its not allowed!


----------



## H10dst

Actually got my backside into the gym tonight. Trained the smallest,shortest and lightest back session ever and a little bit of biceps. Don't feel to bad though so hopefully on the mend?

Awesome avi too, muppet features


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Actually got my backside into the gym tonight. Trained the smallest,shortest and lightest back session ever and a little bit of biceps. Don't feel to bad though so hopefully on the mend?
> 
> Awesome avi too, muppet features


Yay! Y'see, man flu isnt that bad! Glad you feeling better anyway and getting back in the gym.

Cheers fellow muppet!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Ta!
> 
> Antibiotics will get you sorted, just in time for Xmas too! No being poorly at Xmas, its not allowed!


Hay i still benched 207k though


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Hay i still benched 207k though


Well your not that poorly then, you men!! :tongue: Impressive! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yay! Y'see, man flu isnt that bad! Glad you feeling better anyway and getting back in the gym.
> 
> Cheers fellow muppet!


Man flu and ph shutdown is minging!!! Not doing another course again. I just gain well, get poorly, loose my gains and a bit more and feel worse for about 2 weeks


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Man flu and ph shutdown is minging!!! Not doing another course again. I just gain well, get poorly, loose my gains and a bit more and feel worse for about 2 weeks


Are they not just sides from cycle? Yeah you havent had much look with them, but theres loads of bugs about all through the year now, rubbish!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Are they not just sides from cycle? Yeah you havent had much look with them, but theres loads of bugs about all through the year now, rubbish!!


Yeah think so,but I have defo got a cold too. Not picking on your grammar but it's luck not look you muppet


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah think so,but I have defo got a cold too. Not picking on your grammar but it's luck not look you muppet


:laugh: Leave me alone, its my least favourite day of the weak ( :lol: :tongue: ) and Im tired!

Well maybe your *look* will be better next time?! Muppet!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :laugh: Leave me alone, its my least favourite day of the weak ( :lol: :tongue: ) and Im tired!
> 
> Well maybe your *look* will be better next time?! Muppet!


GIMP!!!

Not doing anymore PH cycles, think each one is doing me a little bit more bad than good.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> GIMP!!!
> 
> Not doing anymore PH cycles, think each one is doing me a little bit more bad than good.


Thank you! :tongue:

Maybe, they dont seem to agree with you. Get some quark down you instead! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Evening Keeks!

Cool new avi, go go girl with the power posing!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Evening Keeks!
> 
> Cool new avi, go go girl with the power posing!


Evening!

Lol, thank you!  Cant beat a bit of power posing!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Evening!
> 
> Lol, thank you!  Cant beat a bit of power posing!


Haha, it is almost intimidating, better be careful what I say in future! Dominatrix Keeks, insult Quark in her presence and you get whipped...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Haha, it is almost intimidating, better be careful what I say in future! Dominatrix Keeks, insult Quark in her presence and you get whipped...


Its Queen of Quark to you :angry: and whippings for not eating your quark..........insult quark and you get beheaded! :nono:

 :laugh:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Its Queen of Quark to you :angry: and whippings for not eating your quark..........insult quark and you get beheaded! :nono:
> 
> :laugh:


Sorry sorry sorry, will never overstep the line again! lol


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Well your not that poorly then, you men!! :tongue: Impressive! :thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Sorry sorry sorry, will never overstep the line again! lol


 :angry: So long as you know! :angry: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Some pics I had done a few weeks back. They were done the day after the NAC show and after about 3 hours sleep, 2 hour drive and feeling llike cr4p, I looked like cr4p so no faces on my pics, I really do look shocking but some of the pics look ok.

Just waiting on th UK pics now which I should be getting soon.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:



> Its Queen of Quark to you :angry: and whippings for not eating your quark..........insult quark and you get beheaded! :nono:
> 
> :laugh:


beat me baby :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> View attachment 103889
> View attachment 103890
> View attachment 103891
> View attachment 103892
> View attachment 103893
> View attachment 103894
> View attachment 103895
> 
> 
> Some pics I had done a few weeks back. They were done the day after the NAC show and after about 3 hours sleep, 2 hour drive and feeling llike cr4p, I looked like cr4p so no faces on my pics, I really do look shocking but some of the pics look ok.
> 
> Just waiting on th UK pics now which I should be getting soon.


 mg: :tongue: :drool:

that is all


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> View attachment 103889
> View attachment 103890
> View attachment 103891
> View attachment 103892
> View attachment 103893
> View attachment 103894
> View attachment 103895
> 
> 
> Some pics I had done a few weeks back. They were done the day after the NAC show and after about 3 hours sleep, 2 hour drive and feeling llike cr4p, I looked like cr4p so no faces on my pics, I really do look shocking but some of the pics look ok.
> 
> Just waiting on th UK pics now which I should be getting soon.


Blinky flip!!! All of a sudden I am starting to feel a bit better!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> beat me baby :lol:


Gladly! 



H10dst said:


> Blinky flip!!! All of a sudden I am starting to feel a bit better!!!!


Yay! 

I might re-train as a nurse then! Dont think I would be much good though.........'Look here Mr, so you've been hit by a lorry and ran over by a train, so what if legs and arms have dropped off and your tail has turned black, but dont be such a mard a4se and get out of bed!' Dont really have that bedside manner do I?!!


----------



## George-Bean

Great pics, reps!


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders and abs done tonight and it was freeeeeeezing!

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 4 x 15

Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 15

Single arm seated lat raises 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15

Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 15

Upright row 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches with leg raises on a bench 2 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Great pics, reps!


Thank you! And thanks for the reps.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yay!
> 
> I might re-train as a nurse then! Dont think I would be much good though.........'Look here Mr, so you've been hit by a lorry and ran over by a train, so what if legs and arms have dropped off and your tail has turned black, but dont be such a mard a4se and get out of bed!' Dont really have that bedside manner do I?!!


No but you could always whip out a tub of quark and everything would be fine.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> No but you could always whip out a tub of quark and everything would be fine.


True, very true, and also, with patients being laid up and not being able to get away from me, I could force feed them all quark, no getting away from it!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Shoulders and abs done tonight and it was freeeeeeezing!
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Heavy lat raises 4 x 15
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 15
> 
> Single arm seated lat raises 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15
> 
> Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 15
> 
> Upright row 3 x 15
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches with leg raises on a bench 2 x 30 of each
> 
> Crunches on a ball 2 x 30


Good work out there Daffy:whistling:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Shoulders and abs done tonight and it was freeeeeeezing!
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Heavy lat raises 4 x 15
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 15
> 
> Single arm seated lat raises 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15
> 
> Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 15
> 
> Upright row 3 x 15
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches with leg raises on a bench 2 x 30 of each
> 
> Crunches on a ball 2 x 30


If it was that cold, you should have done them indoors


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Good work out there Daffy:whistling:


It was, cant beat a good shoulders beasting! 



OldManRiver said:


> If it was that cold, you should have done them indoors


:laugh: I think it was actually warmer outside than in the gym tonight, but Im hardcore so I stayed in the gym  The owner brought some heaters up just as I was about to leave though, should be warm and toasty tomorrow.


----------



## George-Bean

Must be shoulders day today ;-D


----------



## Sweat

Nice workout keeks AND another new avi, hard to keep up!


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Must be shoulders day today ;-D


I love shoulders day!! 



Sweat said:


> Nice workout keeks AND another new avi, hard to keep up!


Was a good one, love training shoulders!

Lol, change is good!


----------



## Rykard

pics are great . think you chose the right one for your avi :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> pics are great . think you chose the right one for your avi :thumbup1:


Lol, thank you! Thought I'd show what all that torturing has done! Worth the pain!


----------



## 25434

Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!

omfg!!!! (so sorry for swear there)...you look fantasmagoricatical!! err...I may have made that word up...mebbe......what a fab avi...I would say I'm very jealous but all I have to do is stop eating crap and I'd stand a vague chance of getting there...but hay..scoffers gonna scoff...:laugh:

You do look fab though, and honestly, I haven't see a bad pic of you yet actually...great going...i wish I could bottle the discipline that goes on around these boards....brilliant!..


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 103889
> View attachment 103890
> View attachment 103891
> View attachment 103892
> View attachment 103893
> View attachment 103894
> View attachment 103895
> 
> 
> Some pics I had done a few weeks back. They were done the day after the NAC show and after about 3 hours sleep, 2 hour drive and feeling llike cr4p, I looked like cr4p so no faces on my pics, I really do look shocking but some of the pics look ok.
> 
> Just waiting on th UK pics now which I should be getting soon.


wow looking great there Keeks


----------



## Guest

Alright, well, I did it. Joined the Quark ranks.

The verdict is

It's fking stunning 

Golden Acre Quark, 85p from Waitrose in town, not the £85 their website says ! lol Just had some now on some melba toasts, absolutely gorgeous. Thank you Keeks, I'm going to enjoy myself with it now


----------



## Keeks

Back & bi's today, and still freezing with heaters in the gym :cursing:

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 15

One arm rows 3 x 15

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Bi's

X body hammers 3 x 12

E Z bar preacher curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 12

Nearly weekend  :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!
> 
> omfg!!!! (so sorry for swear there)...you look fantasmagoricatical!! err...I may have made that word up...mebbe......what a fab avi...I would say I'm very jealous but all I have to do is stop eating crap and I'd stand a vague chance of getting there...but hay..scoffers gonna scoff...:laugh:
> 
> You do look fab though, and honestly, I haven't see a bad pic of you yet actually...great going...i wish I could bottle the discipline that goes on around these boards....brilliant!..


Ahhh thank you Flubs! You always say the lovliest things!! :thumb: It took some doing but was worth it!! I dont like my face in pics so chopped it off these ones, but gotta admit, do like how my bum looks.......as long last!!!!

Im a scoffer at the moment, and enjoying it! 



Dai Jones said:


> wow looking great there Keeks


Thank you! Shoulda got a bum bag shot though, to prove they are stylish!! :tongue:



OldManRiver said:


> Alright, well, I did it. Joined the Quark ranks.
> 
> The verdict is
> 
> It's fking stunning
> 
> Golden Acre Quark, 85p from Waitrose in town, not the £85 their website says ! lol Just had some now on some melba toasts, absolutely gorgeous. Thank you Keeks, I'm going to enjoy myself with it now


Woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Another convert!!! Glad you like but knew you would.............welcome to the lovely beautiful world of quark!!!!!  :bounce:


----------



## Guest

Glad to be here, as I love the stuff  In fact gonna go get some now 

Damn thing won't let me rep you, but I will do, just as soon as I spread the love a bit, BIG reps coming your way for this quarky business.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Glad to be here, as I love the stuff  In fact gonna go get some now
> 
> Damn thing won't let me rep you, but I will do, just as soon as I spread the love a bit, BIG reps coming your way for this quarky business.


Lol, I tried to give you some quark reps but I also need to spread the love first! 

Right, you can now experiment with quark and report back with what your findings! 

Also, if you can, pick up some from Morrisons or Sainsburys, much better stuff but at the end of the day, quark is quark so all's good!


----------



## Guest

It's golden acre the stuff I have right now, and that's lush. I just put it on some crackers  I notice you gotta eat it in 3 days of opening, that suits me fine  lol

Definitely going to experiment with it, I never liked cottage cheese, but this is lush. 12g Protein, no carbs, no fat, and full of calcium


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> It's golden acre the stuff I have right now, and that's lush. I just put it on some crackers  I notice you gotta eat it in 3 days of opening, that suits me fine  lol
> 
> Definitely going to experiment with it, I never liked cottage cheese, but this is lush. 12g Protein, no carbs, no fat, and full of calcium


3 days?!?! It doesnt last 3 minutes with me! 

Makes a cracking jelly, and mix with protein powder for a nice bedtime snack.......Oh I could go on and on and on.......


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> 3 days?!?! It doesnt last 3 minutes with me!
> 
> Makes a cracking jelly, and mix with protein powder for a nice bedtime snack.......Oh I could go on and on and on.......


Keeks Quark Cookbook. <<<<<<<<< This needs to happen !!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Keeks Quark Cookbook. <<<<<<<<< This needs to happen !!!!!!!


One day........ :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Lol, I tried to give you some quark reps but I also need to spread the love first!
> 
> Right, you can now experiment with quark and report back with what your findings!
> 
> Also, if you can, pick up some from Morrisons or Sainsburys, much better stuff but at the end of the day, quark is quark so all's good!


I see your still busy making quark converts lol...funny really i always thought Quark was that guy with the big ears off startreck so when i read that you were in love with quark i was taken aback for a moment lol



so you love the Quark lol


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> I see your still busy making quark converts lol...funny really i always thought Quark was that guy with the big ears off startreck so when i read that you were in love with quark i was taken aback for a moment lol
> 
> View attachment 104071
> 
> 
> so you love the Quark lol


 :lol: Is he really called quark? :lol:

Nope, definately the food that I love, and after seeing that pic, 10000% that its the food quark that I love!


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> :lol: Is he really called quark? :lol:
> 
> Nope, definately the food that I love, and after seeing that pic, 10000% that its the food quark that I love!


Haha yes he really is the quark lol ......Keeks and Quaaark la la la lala la !


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Haha yes he really is the quark lol ......Keeks and Quaaark la la la lala la !


Lol, good find mate, I thought same thing when I first saw it.

Also evening Keeks, nice workout and hope your well.


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Haha yes he really is the quark lol ......Keeks and Quaaark la la la lala la !


 mg: Ok, from now on I will have to start saying 'I love quark (the food, not the man from Startrek!)'


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Lol, good find mate, I thought same thing when I first saw it.
> 
> Also evening Keeks, nice workout and hope your well.


Evening......well Im just recovering from the shock that there is this other quark thats.....shall we say, not super lovely! :crying:

Apart from that Im ok, hows you?


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Evening......well Im just recovering from the shock that there is this other quark thats.....shall we say, not super lovely! :crying:
> 
> Apart from that Im ok, hows you?


Ya i'm great thanks, did a nice short chest session earlier. Had some more boring and plain food.

Planning a big lie in 2moro, so am trying to find a film to watch now, recommend anything? Also popcorn is ok while on a cut ya?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Ya i'm great thanks, did a nice short chest session earlier. Had some more boring and plain food.
> 
> Planning a big lie in 2moro, so am trying to find a film to watch now, recommend anything? Also popcorn is ok while on a cut ya?


Good good!

Lucky you, enjoy the lie in! Cant beat a good comedy, or one of my fave films is The Butterfly Effect. Or, Startrek, theres quark in it!!!! 

I guess popcorns ok, as long as its not sugared......but quark (the food stuff) would be better!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Good good!
> 
> Lucky you, enjoy the lie in! Cant beat a good comedy, or one of my fave films is The Butterfly Effect. Or, Startrek, theres quark in it!!!!
> 
> I guess popcorns ok, as long as its not sugared......but quark (the food stuff) would be better!


Will be salted popcorn (so maybe not good either, but ah well...) and yeah Butterfly Effect is cool movie, not seen that in a while so a good suggestion!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Will be salted popcorn (so maybe not good either, but ah well...) and yeah Butterfly Effect is cool movie, not seen that in a while so a good suggestion!


Quark (the food stuff) would be better :whistling:

Yeah its an ace film, always gets me thinking about life though adn what if....


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Thank you! Shoulda got a bum bag shot though, to prove they are stylish!! :tongue:


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Thank god its weekend........and very very nearly Christmas!!! :bounce: 

Did chest & tri's yesterday, and got doms today. Seems like this last week especially, arms and back seem to be really solid and look a bit huge, all good as need to grow, but from the side, my arms/delts look very wide, and my back seems to look a lot wider too. 

Chest

Machine press 3 x 15

Incline db flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Single arm cable flies 3 x 15 each arm

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pulldowns 3 x 15 superset with normal grip 3 x 15

Tate press 3 x 15

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Legs this morning, woo hoo! Cant wait!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Thank god its weekend........and very very nearly Christmas!!! :bounce:
> 
> Did chest & tri's yesterday, and got doms today. Seems like this last week especially, arms and back seem to be really solid and look a bit huge, all good as need to grow, but from the side, my arms/delts look very wide, and my back seems to look a lot wider too.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Machine press 3 x 15
> 
> Incline db flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 10
> 
> Single arm cable flies 3 x 15 each arm
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Reverse grip bar pulldowns 3 x 15 superset with normal grip 3 x 15
> 
> Tate press 3 x 15
> 
> Lying kickbacks 3 x 20
> 
> Legs this morning, woo hoo! Cant wait!!!!! :bounce:


Mawning Keeks!!

Nice workout buddy. Legs... they are your fave muscle group to workout yeah?! Shall we expect loads of swearing in your leg update later?!

Enjoy your weekend and workout today!


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo!!! Got my pics from Nabba UK show...........



And had the most fantastic leg session, :sneaky2: I love leg days :cursing: they're fab!!!!!!! 

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

SLDL's 3 x 15

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15

Ditched squats today as knee has just felt slightly funny this week, felt a bit funny doing them last week so thought it best to give them a miss today, akso the same with jump squats due to my dodgy foot.

Job done, now its weekend!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Mawning Keeks!!
> 
> Nice workout buddy. Legs... they are your fave muscle group to workout yeah?! Shall we expect loads of swearing in your leg update later?!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend and workout today!


Good morning!!!!

Yep, I well and truly love my leg days, love forward all week to Tuesdays! 

Thanks, have a good weekend too! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo!!! Got my pics from Nabba UK show...........
> 
> View attachment 104195
> View attachment 104197
> View attachment 104199
> View attachment 104200
> View attachment 104201
> View attachment 104202
> View attachment 104203
> View attachment 104204
> View attachment 104205
> View attachment 104206
> View attachment 104207
> View attachment 104208
> View attachment 104209
> 
> 
> And had the most fantastic leg session, :sneaky2: I love leg days :cursing: they're fab!!!!!!!
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 15
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15
> 
> Ditched squats today as knee has just felt slightly funny this week, felt a bit funny doing them last week so thought it best to give them a miss today, akso the same with jump squats due to my dodgy foot.
> 
> Job done, now its weekend!!!!!!!!!!


enjoy the weekend - weather looks better too..


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> enjoy the weekend - weather looks better too..


Thanks, you too!! Weathers worse here, its raining :thumbdown: Prefer cold to rain!


----------



## Rykard

it's been raining here for the last day or so but it's no raining but damp still and not too cold atm..


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> it's been raining here for the last day or so but it's no raining but damp still and not too cold atm..


  I think I see blue sky now......might be brightening up afterall!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo!!! Got my pics from Nabba UK show...........
> 
> View attachment 104195
> View attachment 104197
> View attachment 104199
> View attachment 104200
> View attachment 104201
> View attachment 104202
> View attachment 104203
> View attachment 104204
> View attachment 104205
> View attachment 104206
> View attachment 104207
> View attachment 104208
> View attachment 104209
> 
> 
> And had the most fantastic leg session, :sneaky2: I love leg days :cursing: they're fab!!!!!!!
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 15
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15
> 
> Ditched squats today as knee has just felt slightly funny this week, felt a bit funny doing them last week so thought it best to give them a miss today, akso the same with jump squats due to my dodgy foot.
> 
> Job done, now its weekend!!!!!!!!!!


Well done smashing the legs in!

Show photos look awesome Keeks, bet your well happy with them! Good good!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Well done smashing the legs in!
> 
> Show photos look awesome Keeks, bet your well happy with them! Good good!


Leg session was pure evil, with loads of bad words! 

Thank you. Yeah I like them, just pulling some funny faces in some and have shifty side eyes in quite a few of them, good knows what Im looking at!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Leg session was pure evil, with loads of bad words!
> 
> Thank you. Yeah I like them, just pulling some funny faces in some and have shifty side eyes in quite a few of them, good knows what Im looking at!


I particularly liked your teapot impression pose... hehe :001_tt2:

Some of your competition looked very strong, others looked a class below you if that makes sense. Guess your always going to get that though.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I particularly liked your teapot impression pose... hehe :001_tt2:
> 
> Some of your competition looked very strong, others looked a class below you if that makes sense. Guess your always going to get that though.


 mg: Thats not a tea pot impressions, thats me saying how big they should make tubs of quark! 

It was a very high standard, and was more than happy to place in the top 6 looking at the class.


----------



## Keeks

A few more pics from studio shoot, with a face this time.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> mg: Thats not a tea pot impressions, thats me saying how big they should make tubs of quark!
> 
> It was a very high standard, and was more than happy to place in the top 6 looking at the class.


Hehe, tea pot pose, must remember it if I was ever to decide to get on a stage, you defo rocked the tea pot look! 

By the way, did not mean the competition thing in a negative way towards you. More as a compliment that you looked in the top of the group for sure, not always sure if things are read the way I meant when I type...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Hehe, tea pot pose, must remember it if I was ever to decide to get on a stage, you defo rocked the tea pot look!
> 
> By the way, did not mean the competition thing in a negative way towards you. More as a compliment that you looked in the top of the group for sure, not always sure if things are read the way I meant when I type...


Yep, tea pot pose is one of the most important poses, and Ive heard that its going to be one of the complusory poses next season........'side chest, front double bicep, tea pot....' :laugh:

Lol, I didnt read it as negative. But thank you. It was a high standard and pleased that I didnt look out of place against the top girls. I went into the comp for experience more than anything as I didnt expect to place, so when I did, was so happy, perfect end to a fab season.


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders blasted this morning, lsimple session with low weight, high reps 

Standing lat raises 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Machine press 3 x 20

Upright row 3 x 20

Seated db hold 3 x 30 secs

Off to brave the shops shortly for Xmas shopping, soooooooooo cant be assssed! :cursing:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Shoulders blasted this morning, lsimple session with low weight, high reps
> 
> Standing lat raises 3 x 20
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 20
> 
> Machine press 3 x 20
> 
> Upright row 3 x 20
> 
> Seated db hold 3 x 30 secs
> 
> Off to brave the shops shortly for Xmas shopping, soooooooooo cant be assssed! :cursing:


good luck with the shopping it completely does my head in - how can people wander round sooooooooooooooooooo aimlessly??????????????????


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Shoulders blasted this morning, lsimple session with low weight, high reps
> 
> Standing lat raises 3 x 20
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 20
> 
> Machine press 3 x 20
> 
> Upright row 3 x 20
> 
> Seated db hold 3 x 30 secs
> 
> Off to brave the shops shortly for Xmas shopping, soooooooooo cant be assssed! :cursing:


Nice workout but more importantly, what are you getting me for Christmas, hope it is something amazing...


----------



## jake87

ive had a go at your trademark 3x40 lunges the past couple of weeks

:crying:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> good luck with the shopping it completely does my head in - how can people wander round sooooooooooooooooooo aimlessly??????????????????


I survived!! Just about.....people are so annoying and it seemd like everyone was out to annoy me even more! :cursing:



Sweat said:


> Nice workout but more importantly, what are you getting me for Christmas, hope it is something amazing...


A big tub of quark! 



jake87 said:


> ive had a go at your trademark 3x40 lunges the past couple of weeks
> 
> :crying:


    Arent they lovely little blighters?! During prep, in some sessions I was doing 4 x 45 :cursing: and my prep coach used to do 4 x 80 whilst she was prepping, she let me off with that though, thank god.

Try doing the walking lunges first, then leg extensions but holding every 5th/10 rep, 3 sets of either 20 or 30 reps, and then go to church for confession as you'll need to  ......absolute killers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> A big tub of quark!


How big? Can I bath in it? So I just absorb the quarky nutrients straight through my pores?


----------



## Keeks

Finished Xmas shopping earlier than I thought so did an extra cardio session this aft, 30 mins HIIT on XTrainer, and then rest day tomorrow so another session of the same then.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> How big? Can I bath in it? So I just absorb the quarky nutrients straight through my pores?




This big!  :tongue:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> View attachment 104387
> 
> 
> This big!  :tongue:


LMAO LMAO LMAO! I pulled this pose in the gym today, was going to get my mate to take a photo of it to post on here but I couldn't pull it off as well as you do. People were looking at me weird! lol

Teapot pose for the WIN!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LMAO LMAO LMAO! I pulled this pose in the gym today, was going to get my mate to take a photo of it to post on here but I couldn't pull it off as well as you do. People were looking at me weird! lol
> 
> Teapot pose for the WIN!!!


Photo needed for the teapot comparison! People look at me weird all the time, its fine, just carry on and hit the pose!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Photo needed for the teapot comparison! People look at me weird all the time, its fine, just carry on and hit the pose!


Haha, ok, I will get one taken at the next opportunity. We could start #teapotpose and see if we can get it trending on twitter... main problem being I not on twitter though, but sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Haha, ok, I will get one taken at the next opportunity. We could start #teapotpose and see if we can get it trending on twitter... main problem being I not on twitter though, but sounds like a good idea...


Good good, need to compare my teapot to others to see where I can improve for next season. 

Yep, sounds a good idea, but another problem is Im not on twitter either so will maybe have to re-think this. :confused1:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Good good, need to compare my teapot to others to see where I can improve for next season.
> 
> Yep, sounds a good idea, but another problem is Im not on twitter either so will maybe have to re-think this. :confused1:


Lol, we both sound like a pair of tools here, but ah well, who cares. It might take off! lol

We could start doing graffiti instead, teapot and then it will get on the news, sure we can think of something... I wanna see you doing it as a victory pose when you win your next comp!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Lol, we both sound like a pair of tools here, but ah well, who cares. It might take off! lol
> 
> We could start doing graffiti instead, teapot and then it will get on the news, sure we can think of something... I wanna see you doing it as a victory pose when you win your next comp!!


Dont know what you mean......I never sound like a tool! :laugh:

Lol, will think of something. And if I place in any coms next year, for the photo, I'll strike a teapot pose!  Ive gotta place now then, just for a photo of that!  :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Ello there...just quickly swooshing thru to say have a great week....


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Since u love your quark i thought id make u a little something out of it , mum would kill me for doing this on the top of the oven glass but oh well cleaned up afterwards lol

Repping the quark scene for keeks!


----------



## Sweat

Evening Keeks, any training today?


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Ello there...just quickly swooshing thru to say have a great week....


Hello lovely......thank you and have a fantabulous week too!  Hope your feeling better too! :thumb:



LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Since u love your quark i thought id make u a little something out of it , mum would kill me for doing this on the top of the oven glass but oh well cleaned up afterwards lol
> 
> Repping the quark scene for keeks!
> 
> View attachment 104433
> View attachment 104432


  :thumb: That is truly amazing.......I love it!!!! Thank you Scoobs!!! Got me chuckling like mad! :lol:



Sweat said:


> Evening Keeks, any training today?


Good evening Mr Sweat!! 

Rest day today so just did 30 mins XTrainer.

Four more days to work.......then it Xmas holiday........woo hoo!!!! :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Hello lovely......thank you and have a fantabulous week too!  Hope your feeling better too! :thumb:
> 
> :thumb: That is truly amazing.......I love it!!!! Thank you Scoobs!!! Got me chuckling like mad! :lol:
> 
> Good evening Mr Sweat!!
> 
> Rest day today so just did 30 mins XTrainer.
> 
> Four more days to work.......then it Xmas holiday........woo hoo!!!! :bounce: :thumb:


Mr Sweat is my dad, i'm just Junior Sweat... lol

What are your Christmas plans?

Food we already know will be... Turkey stuffed with quark, xmas pud with quark sauce, quark based liquor chocolates, quark filled mince pies, etc etc


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Mr Sweat is my dad, i'm just Junior Sweat... lol
> 
> What are your Christmas plans?
> 
> Food we already know will be... Turkey stuffed with quark, xmas pud with quark sauce, quark based liquor chocolates, quark filled mince pies, etc etc


Lol, sorry junior sweat! 

Plans for Xmas is to be a bit lazy, watch tv and eat Xmas food. Will be training as usual and have got a friends wedding between Xmas & new year. HOw about you?

And yep, sounds about right for xmas food! Im going to try and make brandy quark for my xmas pudding!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, sorry junior sweat!
> 
> Plans for Xmas is to be a bit lazy, watch tv and eat Xmas food. Will be training as usual and have got a friends wedding between Xmas & new year. HOw about you?
> 
> And yep, sounds about right for xmas food! Im going to try and make brandy quark for my xmas pudding!


Pretty much same as you without the wedding. Is the wedding in the UK? A snow based wedding looks amazing on the photo's, but as luck will have it the UK will just be cold/wet instead, hope not!

Actually eating Quark at the moment, 250g with 1.5 scoops of vanilla whey and 150ml semi skimmed milk. Nice desert.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Pretty much same as you without the wedding. Is the wedding in the UK? A snow based wedding looks amazing on the photo's, but as luck will have it the UK will just be cold/wet instead, hope not!
> 
> Actually eating Quark at the moment, 250g with 1.5 scoops of vanilla whey and 150ml semi skimmed milk. Nice desert.


 :thumb: For the quark!!

Yeah its in the UK, quiet do but should be nice, but not banking on snow for it, probably lots and lots of rain!


----------



## H10dst

Anything exciting in here today?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Anything exciting in here today?


Good evening! Very.....did you see Scoobs post?!  

And hows things with you anyway?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good evening! Very.....did you see Scoobs post?!
> 
> And hows things with you anyway?


Yeah saw it this morning, very creative 

Think I'm back to normal now, had a decent leg session yesterday and chest session tonight. Kind of hope I'm back on it now?!?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah saw it this morning, very creative
> 
> Think I'm back to normal now, had a decent leg session yesterday and chest session tonight. Kind of hope I'm back on it now?!?!?


Lol, its fab! I would grafitti my own home with it, but then Id be gutted about wasting it so then would have to lick the walls, and I dont fancy that much!

Good good, glad ya doing ok and back on it, no slacking allowed in here so good job your back on it! :angry:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, its fab! I would grafitti my own home with it, but then Id be gutted about wasting it so then would have to lick the walls, and I dont fancy that much!
> 
> Good good, glad ya doing ok and back on it, no slacking allowed in here so good job your back on it! :angry:


Maybe you should live in a willy wonka style quark and banana bread house?!

NO Slacking wtf you been doing this past month or so, eating the entire planet out of chocs and cakes on your "off season"  xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Maybe you should live in a willy wonka style quark and banana bread house?!
> 
> NO Slacking wtf you been doing this past month or so, eating the entire planet out of chocs and cakes on your "off season"  xx


Yay, Im going on that tv program Grand Designs to build it! 

mg: 32 weeks of dieting............Im allowed a few treats!!!! :tongue: Trainings been spot on though, my arms are looking hugggggggggggggggggggggeeeee! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yay, Im going on that tv program Grand Designs to build it!
> 
> mg: 32 weeks of dieting............Im allowed a few treats!!!! :tongue: Trainings been spot on though, my arms are looking hugggggggggggggggggggggeeeee! :thumb:


You are a muppet!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You are a muppet!!!!!


Right back at ya!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Oooooh , glad someone posted in here, so I saw Keeks name in the recently posted list, which reminded me I need quark 

Everything happens for a reason, so i'm off out to buy some


----------



## Sweat

Evening Keekasauras!

How goes in your world of Quark?


----------



## Keeks

:bounce:  Tuesday, lovely Tuesday!!

Quadruple blinky flip leg session! :cursing: 

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Single lying ham curls 3 x 20 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15 each leg

Leg press feet high & wide 4 x 20

Abductors 3 x 20

I just kept thinking of my assss throughout, and how I want it better for next year and that this torture works, but its just not that pleasant to do....got me through another leg session though! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Hi. just a quick hello. I hope your well and getting excited for Christmas!


Hallo you! Glad ya droped by! Yep, Im great thanks, mega excited for Christmas now, 3 days to work!!!

Hope you're well too and all ready for Christmas! 



OldManRiver said:


> Oooooh , glad someone posted in here, so I saw Keeks name in the recently posted list, which reminded me I need quark
> 
> Everything happens for a reason, so i'm off out to buy some


Yay!!!!! Get buying some more quark! I wonder how many people associate me with quark!?!? :laugh:



Sweat said:


> Evening Keekasauras!
> 
> How goes in your world of Quark?


Good evening Junior Sweatster! 

All good in the world of quark.....just about to have some banana quark cake, and then quark jelly for supper :thumb:

Hope you're ok!


----------



## Guest

Everyone really ! lol You love Quark, and tbh, i'm glad you do, cos i'm current munching on melba toasts covered in it


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Everyone really ! lol You love Quark, and tbh, i'm glad you do, cos i'm current munching on melba toasts covered in it


 :thumb: Thats what I like to hear! Im just having my quark jelly......happy days!


----------



## Guest

Mmmmmmmm it fills a gap so nicely, it's tastey, and hardly any carbs in the melba toasts. Gonna get some celery tomorrow, so I can dip that in it


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Glad u liked my little picture for u keeks ! took me a while to make, then i scooped it all off the oven and munched it all after no quark goes to waste xx


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders today 

Standing single arm lat raises 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15

DB press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Front plate raises with a twist at top 3 x 10 superset with 3 x 10 normal raises

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 2 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30

:bounce:


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Mmmmmmmm it fills a gap so nicely, it's tastey, and hardly any carbs in the melba toasts. Gonna get some celery tomorrow, so I can dip that in it


  Quark is just fab through and through!!



chilisi said:


> Glad you're well. Not long to the big day now!
> 
> I found out 2 days ago, I'm away working, so we had a small Christmas party last night.
> 
> Very disappointed, but it has to be done!


Oh no.....thats rubbish!!!! Hope the party was good anyway and hope works not too bad over xmas.



LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Glad u liked my little picture for u keeks ! took me a while to make, then i scooped it all off the oven and munched it all after no quark goes to waste xx


Lol, glad it didnt go to waste! Yeah was fab thanks, I loved it! :thumb:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Im addicted to the Quark i can eat it straight out of the pot ! put some quark in my protein shake earlier just to add few extra calories was pretty nice with gold top milk with Strawberry Whey .. is quark your lil secret to get to were u are now with your progress ? :bounce:


----------



## CJ

Quark my ass 

Tastes like sick


----------



## Sweat

Afternoon Keeks,

What's happening with you today? Any training?


----------



## Jay.32

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Since u love your quark i thought id make u a little something out of it , mum would kill me for doing this on the top of the oven glass but oh well cleaned up afterwards lol
> 
> Repping the quark scene for keeks!
> 
> View attachment 104433
> View attachment 104432


SCOOB you better leave my keeks alone.... sending her messages in quark!!!

I will put you in a blender with quark if your not careful. now go and see Kay..


----------



## Keeks

Back & bi's beasted tonight, bi's felt like they were going to explode....love that feeling!! The swans are growing and they're growing well! 

Back

Daffy pull downs

Seated row

Close grip pulldowns

Hys on a ball

All of the above done 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Bi's

Seated db curls 4 x 12

Cable bar curls 4 x 15


----------



## Keeks

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Im addicted to the Quark i can eat it straight out of the pot ! put some quark in my protein shake earlier just to add few extra calories was pretty nice with gold top milk with Strawberry Whey .. is quark your lil secret to get to were u are now with your progress ? :bounce:


Lol. Yep, this years progress is all down to the quark, Im sure of it!

Glad ya liking it though, its bloooming lovely! :thumb:



CJ said:


> Quark my ass
> 
> Tastes like sick


 mg: :gun_bandana:  :2guns:

:death:

Me and you are gonna fall out with talk like that!!!! Cant believe you bring such hurtful words into my journal! :crying:

If you think like that, you obviously havent had it the right way. You need to mix it with protein powder, MP flavdrops or make quark/sugar free jelly. Give one of those a try and then come back with your verdict please.  :lol:



Sweat said:


> Afternoon Keeks,
> 
> What's happening with you today? Any training?


Hallo there! Yep, trained back & bi's, good session! I love all other days apart from legs! 



Jay.32 said:


> SCOOB you better leave my keeks alone.... sending her messages in quark!!!
> 
> I will put you in a blender with quark if your not careful. now go and see Kay..


Hey.......I like my quark message! :tongue:


----------



## Guest

I got a tub of the Sainsburies Quark today, not opened it yet, but will soon see why you lot rate it more than that golden acre. I quite like that though.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> I got a tub of the Sainsburies Quark today, not opened it yet, but will soon see why you lot rate it more than that golden acre. I quite like that though.


You'll blooming love Sainsburys quark if you like that golden acre stuff.......enjoy, my newest quarkaholic!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I also bought a carton of egg whites from there too, £3.06 !!!!!! I'll be hassling eggnation in the new year.


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> I also bought a carton of egg whites from there too, £3.06 !!!!!! I'll be hassling eggnation in the new year.


They seem so much more expensive than just eggs.....is it worth it? Ive never had them, I just split my eggs.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> They seem so much more expensive than just eggs.....is it worth it? Ive never had them, I just split my eggs.


They are, it was 15 eggs worth for £3.06 , but eggnations is like 33 eggs worth for just over 4 quid. So I think that is cheaper than eggs or at least equal to it, and it saves the hassle of splitting them. Just pour in the pan n cook


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> They are, it was 15 eggs worth for £3.06 , but eggnations is like 33 eggs worth for just over 4 quid. So I think that is cheaper than eggs or at least equal to it, and it saves the hassle of splitting them. Just pour in the pan n cook


Ahh, I see....might give them a go then, but the eggnation ones. But I do like splitting eggs, I love playing with and popping the yolk, big kid I am! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Ahh, I see....might give them a go then, but the eggnation ones. But I do like splitting eggs, I love playing with and popping the yolk, big kid I am! :laugh:


I'm having visions of a potters wheel , you and a giant lump of quark on it.... That can't be healthy ! LOL


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Reps for you @Keeks :bounce: since your quarkin' mad lol


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> I'm having visions of a potters wheel , you and a giant lump of quark on it.... That can't be healthy ! LOL


PMSL!! Thats me on a Saturday night!!!!



LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Reps for you @Keeks :bounce: since your quarkin' mad lol


Thank you!!


----------



## Outoftoon

Got to say Keeks, loving your avatar!


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo.....finished work today for Xmas!!!  Bring out the Xmas goodies and pj's, time to eat and chill!!!

Rest day today so did 30 mins on XTrainer, then legs tomorrow


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo.....finished work today for Xmas!!!  Bring out the Xmas goodies and pj's, time to eat and chill!!!
> 
> Rest day today so did 30 mins on XTrainer, then legs tomorrow


Time to eat and chill? That's all you've been doing anyway?!?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Time to eat and chill? That's all you've been doing anyway?!?!?


 mg: How very dare you?!?!?!!

Ok, I have been eating, but training good n proper, every session has me being a proper potty mouth!!

Hows you anyway? All set for Xmas?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: How very dare you?!?!?!!
> 
> Ok, I have been eating, but training good n proper, every session has me being a proper potty mouth!!
> 
> Hows you anyway? All set for Xmas?


This potty mouth is getting worse!!!

Yeah all ready for Xmas I think, really love Xmas and all that kind off stuff, rubbish telly, having friends and family over etc its great.

How about you, have you got enough food in your cupboards?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> This potty mouth is getting worse!!!
> 
> Yeah all ready for Xmas I think, really love Xmas and all that kind off stuff, rubbish telly, having friends and family over etc its great.
> 
> How about you, have you got enough food in your cupboards?


Yep, and super potty mouth tomorrow morning, legs day! 

Yeah I love all that too, just love chilling and watching xmas telly. :thumb: Cant wait!!!

Lol, havent done my food shop yet....but it will be epic when I do!! Last few weeks of no dieting so will make the most of it!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lol. Yep, this years progress is all down to the quark, Im sure of it!
> 
> Glad ya liking it though, its bloooming lovely! :thumb:
> 
> mg: :gun_bandana:  :2guns:
> 
> :death:
> 
> Me and you are gonna fall out with talk like that!!!! Cant believe you bring such hurtful words into my journal! :crying:
> 
> If you think like that, you obviously havent had it the right way. You need to mix it with protein powder, MP flavdrops or make quark/sugar free jelly. Give one of those a try and then come back with your verdict please.  :lol:
> 
> Hallo there! Yep, trained back & bi's, good session! I love all other days apart from legs!
> 
> Hey.......I like my quark message! :tongue:


Can't be assed with all that buggering about...obviously feel free to send me samples pre mixed


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Can't be assed with all that buggering about...obviously feel free to send me samples pre mixed


I can do better than that......I can tie you to a chair and force feed you quark based goodies until you are converted!!  Will not have that negative quark talk in here, 'dont like.....cant be assssed', dont like that sort of talk! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Legs done, thank fooook! 

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 15 of each

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 10 (Only did 3 x 10 as knee still not 100% so being cautious here)

SLDL's 6 x 10 superset with wide stance SLDL's 6 x 10

:cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I shan't be on-line next week - Xmas at the in-laws!

so I just wanted to with you a Happy Christmas!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I shan't be on-line next week - Xmas at the in-laws!
> 
> so I just wanted to with you a Happy Christmas!


Thanks and have a super lovely Christmas too!! Have a fab time!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Legs done, thank fooook!
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 15 of each
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 10 (Only did 3 x 10 as knee still not 100% so being cautious here)
> 
> SLDL's 6 x 10 superset with wide stance SLDL's 6 x 10
> 
> :cursing:


Another very solid leg workout ticked off, good work Keeks!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Another very solid leg workout ticked off, good work Keeks!


Lol, yep, another one done, another 2036 to go...... :cursing:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, yep, another one done, another 2036 to go...... :cursing:


Based on 1 per week, this is just over 39 years worth more of leg work outs... joy oh joys! My legs are jelly today, destroyed them yesterday by finishing on a high rep tri-set mofo exercise! Absolute killer and I over judged the DB's to use for the Lunges, was almost falling over trying to do them... lol, faux pa from me.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Based on 1 per week, this is just over 39 years worth more of leg work outs... joy oh joys! My legs are jelly today, destroyed them yesterday by finishing on a high rep tri-set mofo exercise! Absolute killer and I over judged the DB's to use for the Lunges, was almost falling over trying to do them... lol, faux pa from me.


PMSL!!! So about 19 and a half years worth of leg sessions there still to go as I do two lovely sessions per week, cant wait!!!

Ha ha, bet that was funny to watch though!! :thumb: I hate lunges, the wonkiest of leg exercises!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> PMSL!!! So about 19 and a half years worth of leg sessions there still to go as I do two lovely sessions per week, cant wait!!!
> 
> Ha ha, bet that was funny to watch though!! :thumb: I hate lunges, the wonkiest of leg exercises!


Haha, "wonkiest", good word, needs more use along with the teapot pose of course. Maybe even combine the two...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Haha, "wonkiest", good word, needs more use along with the teapot pose of course. Maybe even combine the two...


As in.........'Next season, I want to be the best, least wonkiest teapot on that stage!' :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> As in.........'Next season, I want to be the best, least wonkiest teapot on that stage!' :thumb:


LMAO, aim high Keeks, that's the spirit!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LMAO, aim high Keeks, that's the spirit!!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


Well, to be fair, this year I was the only teapot on stage, so for next season, if I aim to be the best and least wonkiest, it might just happen! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Well, to be fair, this year I was the only teapot on stage, so for next season, if I aim to be the best and least wonkiest, it might just happen! :thumb:


I've got confidence you can defo nail it Keeks. If you wanted to post up videos of your teapot posing routine, I could help iron out any wonkiness for you prior to actually getting on the stage. Defo get you a top 3 finish! 

When is the next comp by the way? Do you do similar to guys by the way and the bulk and cut phase but to a lesser extent? Or just try maintain the leanness all year round?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I've got confidence you can defo nail it Keeks. If you wanted to post up videos of your teapot posing routine, I could help iron out any wonkiness for you prior to actually getting on the stage. Defo get you a top 3 finish!
> 
> When is the next comp by the way? Do you do similar to guys by the way and the bulk and cut phase but to a lesser extent? Or just try maintain the leanness all year round?


Yep, I'll nail it for sure, and thaks for the offer, will remember that when Im practising.....'Im a little teapot, short and non-wonky!' :laugh:

The next comps start at the end of April, then a few through May/early June. I do bulk a little over the off season, but weight goes up simply by not dieting and reducing cardio anyway. Have upped carbs and protein quite a bit in the hope of getting a little bigger, not much, just a bit and seems to be working. Plus, by relaxing a bit with diet over the off season, means that mentally I can get through the diet when prepping.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Yep, I'll nail it for sure, and thaks for the offer, will remember that when Im practising.....'Im a little teapot, short and non-wonky!' :laugh:
> 
> The next comps start at the end of April, then a few through May/early June. I do bulk a little over the off season, but weight goes up simply by not dieting and reducing cardio anyway. Have upped carbs and protein quite a bit in the hope of getting a little bigger, not much, just a bit and seems to be working. Plus, by relaxing a bit with diet over the off season, means that mentally I can get through the diet when prepping.


Haha.

I see, what area's are you focusing on as wanting to get a bit bigger? Very delicate balance I guess... don't want anything overpowering the rest or looking too masculine.

Got a few different ones lined up... you'll be a busy little teapot!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Haha.
> 
> I see, what area's are you focusing on as wanting to get a bit bigger? Very delicate balance I guess... don't want anything overpowering the rest or looking too masculine.
> 
> Got a few different ones lined up... you'll be a busy little teapot!


Yeah its difficult to get both symmetry, and the balance of not being too muscular and hard, but losing enough fat that bf is quite low. I need to develop delts, and over last few weeks, have been doing two sessions in some weeks and they are already looking slighty different so thats good, will continue to beast them for next few months now in the hope that by next season, they look noticeably better.

Lol, I will be a super busy teapot and by the end of it all, I might actually be the wonkiest teapot of them all! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Chest & tri's this morning.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 20

Incline flies 3 x 15 superset with press us 3 x 10

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 20

Rope pull downs 3 x 20

Both of above done holding every 5th re

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Going back to the gym shortly to do an extra cardio session, stressed at the mo so might help de-stress, its an excuse to get me out of the house (which is much needed at the mo) and to help burn off some of the Xmas goodies that I have and will be consuming!


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders blasted today, the quick sharp session Ive been doing as an additional one but as I didnt have much time today, I did that one.

Seated lat raises 17, 14, 12, 10 reps

Alternate front db raises 16, 14,12

Rear delt raises 16, 14, 12

Machine press 16, 14, 12,10

Front static db hold 2 x 20 secs

Just had loads of Xmas party food, and still loads more to come.  Xmas party food and chocolate, always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## dtlv

Nice workouts recently Keeks... now go and have yourself a merry christmas, and enjoy that party food!


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Nice workouts recently Keeks... now go and have yourself a merry christmas, and enjoy that party food!


Yep, feels good training when Ive actually got the energy to lift well and put 110% in every session.

Yhank you, I will, dont you worry. Have a lovely Xmas too! xxx


----------



## Rykard

Have a great day


----------



## Keeks

Merry Xmas folks!!! Torture Tuesday and Ive been told that Im not allowed to go to the gym! mg:

Junk food it is then!!!!!!


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Merry Xmas folks!!! Torture Tuesday and Ive been told that Im not allowed to go to the gym! mg:
> 
> Junk food it is then!!!!!!


well, I suppose we can give you one Torture Tuesday off lol

thanks for the rep


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> well, I suppose we can give you one Torture Tuesday off lol


Lol, but you know what, I actually want to go!


----------



## Rykard

i know what you mean I can't wait to get back in the gym. Trouble is it's going to hurt so much - been off for about 2 months :-(


----------



## biglbs

Happt holidays sweets xx


----------



## Keeks

Food hangover from yesterday, but enjoyed eating what I wanted, and heres a pic of my Xmas dinner



And had loads of other goodies too, with some more still to come! 

Anyway, back to it today, legs done this morning :cursing: , and then cardio session to be done later.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Lying ham curls 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Outside leg abductor machine 3 x 20

Inside leg abductor machine 3 x 25

Could hardly walk after, job done and job done good! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Liking the freaky no touching plates ?!?!?


----------



## Sweat

H10dst said:


> Liking the freaky no touching plates ?!?!?


Lol, I was wondering this too, Keeks you got some OCD on food not cross contaminating?

I'm a messy eater, especially Xmas dinner, plate loaded to brim in no real order with a ton of gravy over the lot... tuck in!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Liking the freaky no touching plates ?!?!?


They're cool aren't they!?!



Sweat said:


> Lol, I was wondering this too, Keeks you got some OCD on food not cross contaminating?
> 
> I'm a messy eater, especially Xmas dinner, plate loaded to brim in no real order with a ton of gravy over the lot... tuck in!!!


Lol, slight OD I guess......I just dont like food touching. Its not the cross contamination thing, just dont like the mess, like everything separate and neat. Would NOT be liking your plate, thats for sure!


----------



## CJ

Gayest Xmas lunch EVER


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> They're cool aren't they!?!
> 
> Lol, slight OD I guess......I just dont like food touching. Its not the cross contamination thing, just dont like the mess, like everything separate and neat. Would NOT be liking your plate, thats for sure!


Haha, soooo many people have some type of slight OCD it is pretty much the norm I think. I am bad with my movies, have them all alphabetalised, got about 2000+ DVD/Blu-Rays and annoys me loads if anyone messes them up.


----------



## Keeks

Back & bi's done today, heavyish session.

Back

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12

Close grip pull downs 3 x 12

Seated row 3 x 10

One arm db row 3 x 10

Bi's

X body hammers 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 10

Straight bar 21's x 3 sets


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Back & bi's done today, heavyish session.
> 
> Back
> 
> Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12
> 
> Close grip pull downs 3 x 12
> 
> Seated row 3 x 10
> 
> One arm db row 3 x 10
> 
> Bi's
> 
> X body hammers 3 x 12
> 
> Cable bar curls 3 x 10
> 
> Straight bar 21's x 3 sets


Nice session Keeks. How much cardio you throwing in a week or is it not that crucial at this stage in your planning?


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Gayest Xmas lunch EVER


PMSL!!! Why thank you! Im really proud of having the gayest Xmas lunch ever, thats a bloomin good acheivement in my eyes! :thumb: Gayest and neatest!! 



Sweat said:


> Haha, soooo many people have some type of slight OCD it is pretty much the norm I think. I am bad with my movies, have them all alphabetalised, got about 2000+ DVD/Blu-Rays and annoys me loads if anyone messes them up.


Lol, exactly!! We all have something like that, especially us lot on here, very obssessive/compulsive. But its good to have some order to things.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Nice session Keeks. How much cardio you throwing in a week or is it not that crucial at this stage in your planning?


I've been trying to do 3 to 4 sessions er week, and got a few extra in over this last week so thats been a bonus, need it though with all the extra food. Prep starts 7th Jan so up until then, staying the same, then its twice a day, 7 days! Im tired already thinking about it!


----------



## H10dst

First day back today after Xmas piggin out!! Leg session too 

It was good though and I'm ready to get back on it again. Might start my own journal too? Will keep nosing in here too though


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> First day back today after Xmas piggin out!! Leg session too
> 
> It was good though and I'm ready to get back on it again. Might start my own journal too? Will keep nosing in here too though


Yay, thats good to hear and good way to get back into it with a leg session! :devil2:

Yeah you should start a journal definately. I'll follow it and maybe mention quark every now and again!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Yay, thats good to hear and good way to get back into it with a leg session! :devil2:
> 
> Yeah you should start a journal definately. I'll follow it and maybe mention quark every now and again!


Meaning every other page


----------



## Keeks

OldManRiver said:


> Meaning every other page


Every other post more like!


----------



## fitrut

Merry Christmas hun, hope you had good time and obviously loads of quarky meals  :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> Merry Christmas hun, hope you had good time and obviously loads of quarky meals  :thumb:


Thank you hun! A bit of a cr4ppy one this year tbh, but had some nice food (as well as quark  ) and am making the most of my last 9 days of food freedom! 

Hope you had a good one.


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> Thank you hun! A bit of a cr4ppy one this year tbh, but had some nice food (as well as quark  ) and am making the most of my last 9 days of food freedom!
> 
> Hope you had a good one.


hehe same here, bit too much  I also going back to clean eating, had enough  whys that 9 days, are you preping for smthg?


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> hehe same here, bit too much  I also going back to clean eating, had enough  whys that 9 days, are you preping for smthg?


It does get too much doesnt it?! But it is fun at the time!

Yeah I start prepping for April/May comps. Theres a few I plan on doing so will be starting prep on 7th Jan, giving me about 16 weeks til the first comp.


----------



## fitrut

Keeks said:


> It does get too much doesnt it?! But it is fun at the time!
> 
> Yeah I start prepping for April/May comps. Theres a few I plan on doing so will be starting prep on 7th Jan, giving me about 16 weeks til the first comp.


it does until you step on scales  :lol:

oh so take most of them 9 days  16 weeks good time and no major holidays, except Easter, I would hate to diet during Christmas time, had to this year during Easter, not fun


----------



## Keeks

fitrut said:


> it does until you step on scales  :lol:
> 
> oh so take most of them 9 days  16 weeks good time and no major holidays, except Easter, I would hate to diet during Christmas time, had to this year during Easter, not fun


Exactly! There is no way I could diet through Christmas, just wouldnt enjoy it and Im all out of my routine too so Christmas will always be a holiday for me.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I've been trying to do 3 to 4 sessions er week, and got a few extra in over this last week so thats been a bonus, need it though with all the extra food. Prep starts 7th Jan so up until then, staying the same, then its twice a day, 7 days! Im tired already thinking about it!


Tires me also just thinking about you doing it. I struggle to do 1-2 sessions on a good week, nevermind 14!!! I just hope my fat loss continues with just using calorie deficit, doubt I could do 14 cardio sessions and 6 weight sessions per week just to get a six pack!!!

Are you allowed to talk about your diet or you keep it more secretive? All that cardio must put you mega negative each day!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Tires me also just thinking about you doing it. I struggle to do 1-2 sessions on a good week, nevermind 14!!! I just hope my fat loss continues with just using calorie deficit, doubt I could do 14 cardio sessions and 6 weight sessions per week just to get a six pack!!!
> 
> Are you allowed to talk about your diet or you keep it more secretive? All that cardio must put you mega negative each day!


Know what you mean, its gonna take some getting used to again, and I know when I start, I'll be thinking that I'll never be able to do it but I'll get used to it again, I hope!!

My coach works all that out, so I dont think about it or even know calories etc, I just do what she tells me. I'll be carb cycling again, but dont know full ins & outs of it all yet.


----------



## Keeks

Chest & tri's done this morning, proper jelly arms now.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 12

Incline flies 3 x 12

Single arm cable flies 3 x 12

Tri's

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Tate press 3 x 12

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20


----------



## 25434

Morning, just to wish you all the best for the coming year.


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning, just to wish you all the best for the coming year.


Morning Flubs!! Thank you, all the best to you too and hope you've had a lovely Christmas!!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Know what you mean, its gonna take some getting used to again, and I know when I start, I'll be thinking that I'll never be able to do it but I'll get used to it again, I hope!!
> 
> My coach works all that out, so I dont think about it or even know calories etc, I just do what she tells me. I'll be carb cycling again, but dont know full ins & outs of it all yet.


Been motivated by you and Bad Alan, so going to start increasing my cardio. Plan is to just throw in a 20m moderate session at end of each workout that isn't legs. That should ease me in.



Keeks said:


> Chest & tri's done this morning, proper jelly arms now.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press 3 x 12
> 
> Incline flies 3 x 12
> 
> Single arm cable flies 3 x 12
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Tate press 3 x 12
> 
> Lying kickbacks 3 x 20


Mawning and nice little workout Keeksauras, although what are these lying kickbacks? Like a single handed skullcrusher?


----------



## Jay.32

Hey keeks... hope your ok hun x


----------



## loganator

Hi Keeks hope you had a nice crimbo , you probly been enjoyin the food like me haha ....soon be time to close down the hatches and stick the blinkers back on for prep time , looking forward to it actually


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Been motivated by you and Bad Alan, so going to start increasing my cardio. Plan is to just throw in a 20m moderate session at end of each workout that isn't legs. That should ease me in.
> 
> Mawning and nice little workout Keeksauras, although what are these lying kickbacks? Like a single handed skullcrusher?


Yeah, good way to ease into it by doing that. 

Lying kickbacks are just tricep kickbacks but done lying face down on a bench, so that you move your arm so its straight with your body, burns like hell and really finishes tri's off! :thumb:



Jay.32 said:


> Hey keeks... hope your ok hun x


I will be thanks.....hope you are too. x



loganator said:


> Hi Keeks hope you had a nice crimbo , you probly been enjoyin the food like me haha ....soon be time to close down the hatches and stick the blinkers back on for prep time , looking forward to it actually


Hia! Hope you had a nice Xmas. Ive eaten so much, its been ace! But yesterday, competition mindset properly set in and I cant wait to start prep now, bizarrely! Had a lot on my mind lately and prep will be and is always a welcome escape from reality for me so all I can say right now is BRING IT ON!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So havent been sleeping properly for a while now, and being a bit stressed Ive got sores in my mouth and feeling a bit rundown. I think my body has finally given in now though and either its all caught up with me or I have just got a cold but feeling a bit cr4ppy today so this mornings leg session felt even tougher, even though I took it a bit easier. Im hoping though that I'll kick it this next week though so that I can start prep as planned and not be feeling ill going into it.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 30 holding every 10th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So havent been sleeping properly for a while now, and being a bit stressed Ive got sores in my mouth and feeling a bit rundown. I think my body has finally given in now though and either its all caught up with me or I have just got a cold but feeling a bit cr4ppy today so this mornings leg session felt even tougher, even though I took it a bit easier. Im hoping though that I'll kick it this next week though so that I can start prep as planned and not be feeling ill going into it.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 30 holding every 10th rep
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15


hope you feel better soon Daffy x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> So havent been sleeping properly for a while now, and being a bit stressed Ive got sores in my mouth and feeling a bit rundown. I think my body has finally given in now though and either its all caught up with me or I have just got a cold but feeling a bit cr4ppy today so this mornings leg session felt even tougher, even though I took it a bit easier. Im hoping though that I'll kick it this next week though so that I can start prep as planned and not be feeling ill going into it.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 30 holding every 10th rep
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15


Get well soon babe, maybe have a couple days rest? And eat some junk food


----------



## Sweat

Sorry your not feeling great Keeks, really good work to still do the dreaded leg session even though your feeling run down! Would rep ya, but giving me the spread the love thing!

Hope your feeling better soon... maybe have some quark, it cures all illnesses...


----------



## Keeks

Thanks guys!!  Will ditch cardio today and tomorrow and see how I feel.

Tbh, Im not feeling 100% but also think I am feeling sorry for myself a little......well, a lot!! Just cant seem to pick myself back up and its just not like me, and then that frustrates me even more. And the niggling cold/sore throat has just proper peeeeed me off! I know in a few days, I'll be fine, but as for the immediate future, tonight will be spent with a few choice meds to help chill me out, junk food and watching Geordie Shore cos that always makes me laugh! 

And of course, quark is there!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thanks guys!!  Will ditch cardio today and tomorrow and see how I feel.
> 
> Tbh, Im not feeling 100% but also think I am feeling sorry for myself a little......well, a lot!! Just cant seem to pick myself back up and its just not like me, and then that frustrates me even more. And the niggling cold/sore throat has just proper peeeeed me off! I know in a few days, I'll be fine, but as for the immediate future, tonight will be spent with a few choice meds to help chill me out, junk food and watching Geordie Shore cos that always makes me laugh!
> 
> And of course, quark is there!! :thumb:


Have a swirl with some warm salt water tonight that will sort your mouth out, stings like f*#k though. I had quite a lot a few weeks ago and it sorted me out.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Have a swirl with some warm salt water tonight that will sort your mouth out, stings like f*#k though. I had quite a lot a few weeks ago and it sorted me out.


Thanks hun. Yeah Ive been doing that for the past few days, and its not helping like it should. It hurts when I try and sleep on that side, and its another part to my lack of sleep at the moment. :no:

Im thinking melt in the middle chocloate puds might help!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thanks hun. Yeah Ive been doing that for the past few days, and its not helping like it should. It hurts when I try and sleep on that side, and its another part to my lack of sleep at the moment. :no:
> 
> Im thinking melt in the middle chocloate puds might help!


Errr yeah they will defo work, maybe some custard on too


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Errr yeah they will defo work, maybe some custard on too


Not custard, since when did custard ever help poorlyness?!?!? :tongue:

Nope, definately more like cream or carnation milk! :drool:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Not custard, since when did custard ever help poorlyness?!?!? :tongue:
> 
> Nope, definately more like cream or carnation milk! :drool:


Urghhh no way warm custard or nothing.


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Thanks hun. Yeah Ive been doing that for the past few days, and its not helping like it should. It hurts when I try and sleep on that side, and its another part to my lack of sleep at the moment. :no:
> 
> Im thinking melt in the middle chocloate puds might help!


Aww poor thing , sounds like a case of the girl flu ......

chicken soup with buttered toast will fix you up


----------



## H10dst

loganator said:


> Aww poor thing , sounds like a case of the girl flu ......
> 
> chicken soup with buttered toast will fix you up


Think your self lucky if it is only girl flu, us Men get man flu and that is much much worse.


----------



## Rykard

Hey keeks sorry to hear you've succumbed too.

for the mouth ulcers get some hydrocortisone tablets (2.5g?) from the chemist - come in tubs of twenty . place one near the ulcer - it numbs the pain then cover the area with a barrier cream.. I will try to remeber to find the stuff I had for mine tomorrow....


----------



## Keeks

Thanks again guys! Im hanging in there........just about and Im just glad that its not the dreaded man flu, dont know how well I'd cope with such an illness, Ive heard and seen what it can do to grown men, so never mind what it would do to me! 

Anyway, Im giving the gym a miss today mg: and I cant remember the last time I missed a session so Im thinking I must be ill! Much needed rest, more meds and fingers crossed for some more sleep and I'll be back.......cant keep Keeks down for long!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Thanks again guys! Im hanging in there........just about and Im just glad that its not the dreaded man flu, dont know how well I'd cope with such an illness, Ive heard and seen what it can do to grown men, so never mind what it would do to me!
> 
> Anyway, Im giving the gym a miss today mg: and I cant remember the last time I missed a session so Im thinking I must be ill! Much needed rest, more meds and fingers crossed for some more sleep and I'll be back.......cant keep Keeks down for long!


Missing the gym? Whoa, you must be feeling bad... rest, take it easy and get whoever is about to pamper you 

Hope you feel better quick! x


----------



## TELBOR

dtlv said:


> Missing the gym? Whoa, you must be feeling bad... rest, take it easy and get whoever is about to pamper you
> 
> Hope you feel better quick! x


Sorry to go waaaaaaay off topic... the avi on my mobile looks like someone is being fisted?!

Back on topic...... Quark with cherry Bakewell or lemon shortcake whey from the protein works is Amazing Keeks!!


----------



## dtlv

R0BLET said:


> Sorry to go waaaaaaay off topic... the avi on my mobile looks like someone is being fisted?!


Lol, no fisting here and not sure what that says about your subconscious... maybe best not to know! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

dtlv said:


> Lol, no fisting here and not sure what that says about your subconscious... maybe best not to know! :lol:


Warped!

That is all :lol:


----------



## Sweat

R0BLET said:


> Sorry to go waaaaaaay off topic... the avi on my mobile looks like someone is being fisted?!
> 
> Back on topic...... Quark with cherry Bakewell or lemon shortcake whey from the protein works is Amazing Keeks!!





dtlv said:


> Lol, no fisting here and not sure what that says about your subconscious... maybe best not to know! :lol:


It does actually a bit Rob, you're right, but onto a serious note, DTLV you are looking shredded too fook mate, nice work! 

Get well soon Keeks!


----------



## TELBOR

Sweat said:


> It does actually a bit Rob, you're right, but onto a serious note, DTLV you are looking shredded too fook mate, nice work!
> 
> Get well soon Keeks!


Thanks for the back up


----------



## 25434

Hi keeks, sorry you're feeling poop...I had it before Xmas.....take care, keep hydrated and stay warm..hope you feel better soon...xx


----------



## dtlv

Sweat said:


> It does actually a bit Rob, you're right, but onto a serious note, DTLV you are looking shredded too fook mate, nice work!
> 
> Get well soon Keeks!


Thanks mate but I've gotta confess it's an old pic... around 2008 when I actually looked the part - skinny fat right now.


----------



## Keeks

:lol: :lol: :lol: Well the fisting talk has cheered me up no end......nearly spat coffee all over my laptop!

Thanks again for the get well soon wishes, Im getting there, dont feel as bad today, but still going to give the gym a miss today......two days in a row mg: mg: Really need to be in top form for start of prep next week so Im being cautious and sensible.

And also, cherry bakewell or lemon cheesecake whey and quark :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Patsy

Hiya miss hows things? Havent been around much lately so havent a clue whats up with everyone (loads to catchup on!) hope you had a lovely xmas and wish you a great new year miss quarky


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Hiya miss hows things? Havent been around much lately so havent a clue whats up with everyone (loads to catchup on!) hope you had a lovely xmas and wish you a great new year miss quarky


Pasty's back.....yay!!! Xmas was cr4ppy but had loads of junk food which made up for it!!!! Looking forward to 2013 now, fingers crossed for a good one!

Hope you're well and had a fab Xmas. Have a great new year too! :thumb:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Pasty's back.....yay!!! Xmas was cr4ppy but had loads of junk food which made up for it!!!! Looking forward to 2013 now, fingers crossed for a good one!
> 
> Hope you're well and had a fab Xmas. Have a great new year too! :thumb:


Aww i am sorry to hear that keeks, if its any consilation though i ate loads of junk aswell and it felt fcuking great pmsl!

Hope next year treats you better but i know you are proud of what you accomplished in 2012 as we all are of you, you know where i am if ya want a chat


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Aww i am sorry to hear that keeks, if its any consilation though i ate loads of junk aswell and it felt fcuking great pmsl!
> 
> Hope next year treats you better but i know you are proud of what you accomplished in 2012 as we all are of you, you know where i am if ya want a chat


Cheers Pasty! Yeah the junk was ace....and still is!! Into my last week of non dieting so will be making the most of it! 

2012 has been the most amazing year, so happy with what Ive acheived, just went a bit rubbish this last week, but thats life! And Im now focused and looking forward to 2013, and hopefully what might be an even better year now I know what Im doing and where I want to go. Ive got my sponsor for 2013, Im super motivated and have two super fans......my mum and dad who are sooooooo excited about next season, so gotta make them proud! And of course, wouldnt mind some more trophies for Team Taffy!! 

Thanks again!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Well the fisting talk has cheered me up no end......nearly spat coffee all over my laptop!
> 
> Thanks again for the get well soon wishes, Im getting there, dont feel as bad today, but still going to give the gym a miss today......two days in a row mg: mg: Really need to be in top form for start of prep next week so Im being cautious and sensible.
> 
> And also, cherry bakewell or lemon cheesecake whey and quark :drool: :drool: :drool:


Well I'm glad my observation made you smile :beer:

And yes, get all over that Cherry Bakewell and Lemon Shortcake in Quark!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Well I'm glad my observation made you smile :beer:
> 
> And yes, get all over that Cherry Bakewell and Lemon Shortcake in Quark!!


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Excited!!!!!!!!!! Just ordered both of them and used your code to get some free chocolate whey!!! Usually they dont do different flavours in isolate so very chuffed that they do, so ordered both of them in isolate and cant wait to try them!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Well I'm glad my observation made you smile :beer:
> 
> And yes, get all over that Cherry Bakewell and Lemon Shortcake in Quark!!


And also, still laughing about the observation, simple things and all that....... :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Hey beautiful, whats your plans for today?

x


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Excited!!!!!!!!!! Just ordered both of them and used your code to get some free chocolate whey!!! Usually they dont do different flavours in isolate so very chuffed that they do, so ordered both of them in isolate and cant wait to try them!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Keeks :thumb:

I'm ordering some choc silk when I get in front of my computer, hopefully as good as the others 



Keeks said:


> And also, still laughing about the observation, simple things and all that....... :lol:


Pmsl, simple minds are the best minds 

I still laugh at farts!! So what's that say about me  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hey beautiful, whats your plans for today?
> 
> x


Well, when I can be asssed to get dressed, I need to do a few errands, then going out for tea with freinds and then back to theirs to play drunken dominoes to bring in the new year. How about you? x



R0BLET said:


> Thanks Keeks :thumb:
> 
> I'm ordering some choc silk when I get in front of my computer, hopefully as good as the others
> 
> Pmsl, simple minds are the best minds
> 
> I still laugh at farts!! So what's that say about me  :lol:


Fingers crossed, well excited when getting a new protein flavour!

Lol, well tbh, Ive never giggled so much about fisting, and probably never will again but its proper tickled me! I think we're all big kids at heart, and will never grow up!!


----------



## Jay.32

Im in work now... till 4pm then a quiet night in as still not 100%

keep your phone by you now.

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Im in work now... till 4pm then a quiet night in as still not 100%
> 
> keep your phone by you now.
> 
> x


Work?!?! Thats rubbish!!!!! Hope it goes quickly. x


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Well the fisting talk has cheered me up no end......nearly spat coffee all over my laptop!
> 
> Thanks again for the get well soon wishes, Im getting there, dont feel as bad today, but still going to give the gym a miss today......two days in a row mg: mg: Really need to be in top form for start of prep next week so Im being cautious and sensible.
> 
> And also, cherry bakewell or lemon cheesecake whey and quark :drool: :drool: :drool:


Glad you enjoyed the fisting talk keeks  :huh: :lol:

Comments like that are why i rarely put any pics of myself up, lol.

Anyway, just stopping by to wish you a happy new year and I hope you feel back to normal again real soon.


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Glad you enjoyed the fisting talk keeks  :huh: :lol:
> 
> Comments like that are why i rarely put any pics of myself up, lol.
> 
> Anyway, just stopping by to wish you a happy new year and I hope you feel back to normal again real soon.


Happy new year too!!!! Hope you have a fab 2013!

Thank you, still not quite right but getting there.

Also, your avi, looking ace.......very shredded!!


----------



## Keeks

So...........2013 is here!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2012 was an awesome year, a few little blips but more a less an ace year, and here's hoping 2013 is even better!

Ive now got a sponsor for 2013, so thats a good help with things, Im really focused on what Im doing and where Im going, no change of feds etc....will be sticking with Nabba Toned.

Going into 2013 then, and Im very excited and positive, and fingers crossed things stay like that!


----------



## Patsy

Goodluck Keeks, will be following your progress per usual with great interest and hope this year is an amazing one 

P.s im having quark withdrawls


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Goodluck Keeks, will be following your progress per usual with great interest and hope this year is an amazing one
> 
> P.s im having quark withdrawls


Thank you! And glad you're in for another year, will do my best to make it a good one and hope yours is a fab one too! :thumb:

mg: Quark withdrawls.......that just shouldnt happen, you should keep stock levels high enough so you never run out! Im panicking just thinking about it!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Thank you! And glad you're in for another year, will do my best to make it a good one and hope yours is a fab one too! :thumb:
> 
> mg: Quark withdrawls.......that just shouldnt happen, you should keep stock levels high enough so you never run out! Im panicking just thinking about it!


Oh im in alright girl, your journal is subbed as always 

Well its a main part of my weekly shop im even trying to get my mrs into it as she has never even heard of it! No suprise though she is irish after all :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Oh im in alright girl, your journal is subbed as always
> 
> Well its a main part of my weekly shop im even trying to get my mrs into it as she has never even heard of it! No suprise though she is irish after all :lol:


Good good! :thumb:

Have you still not tied her down and force fed her quark yet?! Come on Pasty, any girl would love that!


----------



## H10dst

Lots of sexual references in this thread, fisting and now tying people up and force feeding quark. It's getting less about training and more perverted.

Think ill stick around for another year I LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Best way to start the new year, a leg beasting cos its the first torture Tuesday of 2013! And I still hate leg days! :cursing:

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Single leg lying ham curls 3 x 20 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20

Outside abductors superset with inside abductors 3 x 20 of each

Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 20

:cursing: Definately still not liking leg days!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Lots of sexual references in this thread, fisting and now tying people up and force feeding quark. It's getting less about training and more perverted.
> 
> Think ill stick around for another year I LOVE it!!!!!


Trainings back as of today, no more perverted talk in here, unless its along the lines of being tied up and force fed quark, cos thats always ok.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Trainings back as of today, no more perverted talk in here, unless its along the lines of being tied up and force fed quark, cos thats always ok.


Cheeky Keeky


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Cheeky Keeky


 :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :tongue:


Can't do any more icons cause I'm on my phone


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Best way to start the new year, a leg beasting cos its the first torture Tuesday of 2013! And I still hate leg days! :cursing:
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Single leg lying ham curls 3 x 20 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Outside abductors superset with inside abductors 3 x 20 of each
> 
> Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 20
> 
> :cursing: Definately still not liking leg days!


Impressed that you smashed in a leg workout before 10am... good work Keeks.

Happy new year as well!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Impressed that you smashed in a leg workout before 10am... good work Keeks.
> 
> Happy new year as well!


Happy new year to you too! 

Yep, Im back on it now, and even though it was a leg session, still felt good to be back......and Ive only missed two days!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Good good! :thumb:
> 
> Have you still not tied her down and force fed her quark yet?! Come on Pasty, any girl would love that!


Force fed her alright :lol:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Happy new year too!!!! Hope you have a fab 2013!
> 
> Thank you, still not quite right but getting there.
> 
> Also, your avi, looking ace.......very shredded!!


Hope you get there soon... I was ill for the start of last year and it dragged on ages, not the best way to kick things off!

Thanks for comments on the avi... old pic, but is the shape I'm gradually working back to. Am enjoying training and eating good, but not desperately trying to do things quickly or to any timescale... is almost a kind of 'fun experiment' for me right now, to see if I can still do it and actually practice what I've been preaching to others for a while, and also to try some new little training and diet ideas on the way... the lack of pressure is good because it allows for the odd no-hold-barred pizza and cheesecake binge, lol.


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Force fed her alright :lol:


 mg: :thumb:



dtlv said:


> Hope you get there soon... I was ill for the start of last year and it dragged on ages, not the best way to kick things off!
> 
> Thanks for comments on the avi... old pic, but is the shape I'm gradually working back to. Am enjoying training and eating good, but not desperately trying to do things quickly or to any timescale... is almost a kind of 'fun experiment' for me right now, to see if I can still do it and actually practice what I've been preaching to others for a while, and also to try some new little training and diet ideas on the way... the lack of pressure is good because it allows for the odd no-hold-barred pizza and cheesecake binge, lol.


Thanks, just want to start prep in full health, and right now Im as deaf as a post in one ear and praying it doesnt drag on.

Great to hear your enjoying training etc at the moment, and sometimes, it works better when your not stressing too much about things. Also, like you said, no pressure with any cheats etc so good on you for having that attitude. Ultimately, youve got to be enjoying what you're doing! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

First day back at work today and Im completely lost with my days :confused1: but it turns out it was shoulders today.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15

Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 15

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Abs

3 x 30 crunches on a ball


----------



## Guest

And in other news , I actually enjoyed legs day today


----------



## Sweat

Front plate raises with that added "twist at the top"... very snazzy stuff.

Hope all is well in the world of Keeks and Quark on this fine Wednesday.


----------



## Jay.32

KEEKS TIED ME UP TO FORCE FEED ME.... BUT THEN FORGOT ABOUT ME.... AND LEFT ME TIED UP FOR 3 DAYS :cursing:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks tied me up too.

For no real reason I just let her get on with it.


----------



## Keeks

I am foooked today, good n proper. Cr4p nights sleep and mega workload :cursing:

Back done tonight, then for a change, bi's & tri's tomorrow.

Back

Daffy pulldowns 3 x 20

Close grip pulldowns 3 x 20

Seated row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 25

All done holding every 5th rep

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> And in other news , I actually enjoyed legs day today


Mentalist!!!! :cursing: 



Sweat said:


> Front plate raises with that added "twist at the top"... very snazzy stuff.
> 
> Hope all is well in the world of Keeks and Quark on this fine Wednesday.


And they burn like hell!!!

Yep, not bad thanks, hope all is good with you. 

Also, liking the new avi......slight teapot going on!??!? :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Nowt mental about loving the burn  And deep down you love it too


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Mentalist!!!! :cursing:
> 
> And they burn like hell!!!
> 
> Yep, not bad thanks, hope all is good with you.
> 
> Also, liking the new avi......slight teapot going on!??!? :laugh:


Haha, all about the teapot! Hope you sleep better tonight, I also slept pooh last night.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> KEEKS TIED ME UP TO FORCE FEED ME.... BUT THEN FORGOT ABOUT ME.... AND LEFT ME TIED UP FOR 3 DAYS :cursing:





H10dst said:


> Keeks tied me up too.
> 
> For no real reason I just let her get on with it.


Mistress Keeks is back........with slight amensia!!

Prep starts on Monday and my new cardio for this season will be chasing, wrestling and tying men up, the Xtrainer is soooooooooo last season!  :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Hi hun, tuff day??? put your feet up and relax my liccle baby :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nowt mental about loving the burn  And deep down you love it too


Nope, no deep down about it!!! New year, and I still HATE LEG DAYS!!!!!!!!!! 



Sweat said:


> Haha, all about the teapot! Hope you sleep better tonight, I also slept pooh last night.


Lol. Ahhh, hope you have a better night too. Ive got some help tonight so will sleep like a baby


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Mistress Keeks is back........with slight amensia!!
> 
> Prep starts on Monday and my new cardio for this season will be* chasing, wrestling and tying men up*, the Xtrainer is soooooooooo last season!  :tongue:


Kinky cardio sessions there... can I be first in line?!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hi hun, tuff day??? put your feet up and relax my liccle baby :thumb:


Horrible day.....Im foooked and stressed and still not quite right! But on the bright side, day off tomorrow so theres only one thing for it, tramadol and celeb big brother!   

Hope you're ok. x


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Kinky cardio sessions there... can I be first in line?!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Ok, but added teapot posing included in that! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Ok, but added teapot posing included in that! :thumb:


Haha, it's a deal! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Horrible day.....Im foooked and stressed and still not quite right! But on the bright side, day off tomorrow so theres only one thing for it, tramadol and celeb big brother!
> 
> Hope you're ok. x


Ive booked the day off im on my way.... can we do some comfort eating too? x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Ive booked the day off im on my way.... can we do some comfort eating too? x


Jaffa cakes at the ready. x 

Those are my plans for tonight, tomorrow Ive got a sensible day planned, training etc and getting Xtrainer from the gym and setting it up ready for Monday. DVD box set of Sex and the City will get me through the first few weeks of prep. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

is celeb bro starting tomorrow??


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> is celeb bro starting tomorrow??


No it starts tonight.


----------



## Jay.32

what time??


----------



## Jay.32

found it xx


----------



## Keeks

9pm


----------



## Keeks

Bi's & tri's done today and really enjoyed the change. Had proper jelly arms after :thumb:

Tri's

Dips on a bench 3 x 20

Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 12 superset with normal grip 3 x 12

Kickbacks 3 x 15

Bi's

Alternate db curls 3 x 12

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 10

XTrainer collected from the gym today and all set up, all good to go to start prep on Monday! :thumb: And a good food shop done, last weekend of food freedom and Im going to enjoy it.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Bi's & tri's done today and really enjoyed the change. Had proper jelly arms after :thumb:
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Dips on a bench 3 x 20
> 
> Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 12 superset with normal grip 3 x 12
> 
> Kickbacks 3 x 15
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Alternate db curls 3 x 12
> 
> Concentration curls 3 x 12
> 
> Cable bar curls 3 x 10
> 
> XTrainer collected from the gym today and all set up, all good to go to start prep on Monday! :thumb: And a good food shop done, last weekend of food freedom and Im going to enjoy it.


I did arms today too, did not realise till half way through workout that today was meant to be Legs... honest... now legs to look forward to tomorrow instead. Yay!

Have fun with your last minute food treats!! If any are left over and they contain minimal calories send them my way...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I did arms today too, did not realise till half way through workout that today was meant to be Legs... honest... now legs to look forward to tomorrow instead. Yay!
> 
> Have fun with your last minute food treats!! If any are left over and they contain minimal calories send them my way...


Ha ha, left overs.......I think not!!! 

Im on legs tomorrow too, I simply cant wait! Have fun with your leg session!


----------



## Keeks

Legs done, and nearly fell over twice cos it felt like my legs were tangling up.

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

SLDL's 4 x 12 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 12


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Legs done, and nearly fell over twice cos it felt like my legs were tangling up.
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> SLDL's 4 x 12 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 12


Just finished my first meal and you've already nailed your leg session, this is not fair!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Just finished my first meal and you've already nailed your leg session, this is not fair!!!


With my Saturday leg session, I always get it done first thing, the excitement just gets too much and I just cant wait to feel the pain. :lol: :lol:

However, in reality its more like that I just want it over and done with so I can enjoy the rest of the weekend with out the dread of a leg session hanging over me.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> With my Saturday leg session, I always get it done first thing, the excitement just gets too much and I just cant wait to feel the pain. :lol: :lol:
> 
> However, in reality its more like that I just want it over and done with so I can enjoy the rest of the weekend with out the dread of a leg session hanging over me.


Shuddduppp moaning!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Shuddduppp moaning!!!!!!


It was my only new years resloution this year, to not stop moaning about my leg sessions!! Five days into the new year and Im sticking to it!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> It was my only new years resloution this year, to not stop moaning about my leg sessions!! Five days into the new year and Im sticking to it!


Hahaha fair enough, I've got my legs day tomorrow, might even do some of that horrible cardio stuff too?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hahaha fair enough, I've got my legs day tomorrow, might even do some of that horrible cardio stuff too?


Lol, do it, do it, do it!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Legs done, and nearly fell over twice cos it felt like my legs were tangling up.
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> SLDL's 4 x 12 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 12


pMSL 'TANGLING UP'that is a new one,love it..


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> pMSL 'TANGLING UP'that is a new one,love it..


Lol, glad you like, but they actually were, I looked a right sight! :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, glad you like, but they actually were, I looked a right sight! :laugh:


Bambi on ice?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Bambi on ice?


Bambi on drugs, wearing roller skates, on ice.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Bambi on drugs, wearing roller skates, on ice.


Hahaha you muppet x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hahaha you muppet x


Takes one to know one! x :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Takes one to know one! x :tongue:


Your so mature!!!! Like a good cheese or wait for it........


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Your so mature!!!! Like a good cheese or wait for it........


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sweat

H10dst said:


> Hahaha fair enough, I've got my legs day tomorrow, might even do some of that horrible cardio stuff too?


Legs + Cardio... your hardcore mate! Respect!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Legs + Cardio... your hardcore mate! Respect!


Where you like bambi on drugs, wearing roller skates, on ice?! Or was it just me looking like a fool stumbling round the gym today?


----------



## H10dst

Sweat said:


> Legs + Cardio... your hardcore mate! Respect!


Haha haven't done it yet!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Haha haven't done it yet!!


Today or tomorrow? You're cutting it fine if both to be done today.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Today or tomorrow? You're cutting it fine if both to be done today.


Tomorrow you muppet!!


----------



## H10dst

Plus change your avi back to the other one, I like that one   xx


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Where you like bambi on drugs, wearing roller skates, on ice?! Or was it just me looking like a fool stumbling round the gym today?


I was a mess that is for sure, the DB lunges at the end I was wobbling all over the place and only 8kg in each hand, legs were battered. Stupid super tri set thing at the end... not cut out for legs! 



H10dst said:


> Haha haven't done it yet!!


I was planning to add some cardio at end of my legs session today, but as above, there was no chance, could barely walk. Thought briefly about jumping on Rower and using upper body mainly, but that thought left my head in about 1 second flat.


----------



## Sweat

H10dst said:


> Plus change your avi back to the other one, I like that one   xx


X 2, UKM needs the Keek's a$$ shot to help motivate us all!


----------



## Jay.32

Hey Daffy not much training talk in here lol

x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Plus change your avi back to the other one, I like that one   xx


 mg: I like my avi! Cheeky buggger!  x



Sweat said:


> I was a mess that is for sure, the DB lunges at the end I was wobbling all over the place and only 8kg in each hand, legs were battered. Stupid super tri set thing at the end... not cut out for legs!
> 
> I was planning to add some cardio at end of my legs session today, but as above, there was no chance, could barely walk. Thought briefly about jumping on Rower and using upper body mainly, but that thought left my head in about 1 second flat.


Lunges are sent by the devil, they are pure evil!

And next time, jump on that rower!!! :thumb:



Sweat said:


> X 2, UKM needs the Keek's a$$ shot to help motivate us all!


Again, gutted no one likes my avi, I do anyway! :tongue:



Jay.32 said:


> Hey Daffy not much training talk in here lol
> 
> x


There is training going on, did lovely legs this morning, and loved it as always! x  :laugh:


----------



## Sweat

Your new avi is good but old avi was an a$$ shot and it's all about the nice pert bums!


----------



## Rykard

Sweat said:


> Your new avi is good but old avi was an a$$ shot and it's all about the nice pert bums!


I think sweat is trying to say it looked HOT!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Your new avi is good but old avi was an a$$ shot and it's all about the nice pert bums!


But in this avi, Im holding an imaginary pot of quark, and its also all about the quark! 



Rykard said:


> I think sweat is trying to say it looked HOT!!!


 :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

You been in my journal recently? What do you think of my routines I've logged so far?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You been in my journal recently? What do you think of my routines I've logged so far?


Yeah I ventured across this morning, will venture back there now........


----------



## 25434

Hi keeks, all your Avis look great....don't spoil the guys too much...haha.....I'd do one myself but it actually hasn't made its way up from my knees yet! Haha......could be traumatic.....I love leg days, hard but great...I'd love a great pair of delt really, it's my weakest part, alongside errr, hummmmm.... Haha. Most of it?

Hope your weekend is being good to ya...x


----------



## Jay.32

Avi looks great daffy.... And will look even better with this years pics x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hi keeks, all your Avis look great....don't spoil the guys too much...haha.....I'd do one myself but it actually hasn't made its way up from my knees yet! Haha......could be traumatic.....I love leg days, hard but great...I'd love a great pair of delt really, it's my weakest part, alongside errr, hummmmm.... Haha. Most of it?
> 
> Hope your weekend is being good to ya...x


Ahh thank you Flubs!!! Your leg avi the other day was fab, you need to get that one back! Lol, dont think I will ever ever like leg days, its just not possible. :laugh: And Im the same at the moment, really trying to imrove delts, theres something about delts that I love, and I want great delts!!

Hope you're having a good weekend too hun! xxx



Jay.32 said:


> Avi looks great daffy.... And will look even better with this years pics x


Thank you!  And yep, fingers crossed for better avi's this year! x


----------



## Keeks

Panic has set in today, woke up and Im rough as hell....my cold has come back and feel ill again. :cursing: Prep starts tomorrow so this cant be happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will leave the gym today as it was only going to be an additional shoulder session and just pray that tomorrow I'll be feeling ok.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Panic has set in today, woke up and Im rough as hell....my cold has come back and feel ill again. :cursing: Prep starts tomorrow so this cant be happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will leave the gym today as it was only going to be an additional shoulder session and just pray that tomorrow I'll be feeling ok.


Get some vitamins down you, loads of orange juice your duvet and stop on the sofa ALLLLLL day. I'm off for my legardio session. See you soon spud


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Get some vitamins down you, loads of orange juice your duvet and stop on the sofa ALLLLLL day. I'm off for my legardio session. See you soon spud


Been having shed loads of vit c all week so will continue with that but cant rest today, off to a friends baby shower which I really dont feel like. :no: Enjoy your session Mr, and jelly wobble is a must!!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Been having shed loads of vit c all week so will continue with that but cant rest today, off to a friends baby shower which I really dont feel like. :no: Enjoy your session Mr, and jelly wobble is a must!!! :thumb:


Ooooo baby shower that's going to be fun when your feeling plop. You'd better sort yourself out soon as prep day is only hours away!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Panic has set in today, woke up and Im rough as hell....my cold has come back and feel ill again. :cursing: Prep starts tomorrow so this cant be happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will leave the gym today as it was only going to be an additional shoulder session and just pray that tomorrow I'll be feeling ok.


Oh no... hope your feeling tip top again asap wee one!


----------



## Jay.32

Hey Daffy get that quilt on the sofa and relax..... nice hot cuppa soup, some magazines... and the remote control....:thumbup1:xx


----------



## Guest

And if you want vics rubbed in your chest, I think crowd control will be needed ! LOL


----------



## 25434

Oh dear Keeks, I do hope you don't go under with the cold again, poor you.....plenty of vit C, TLC, and stuff...xxxxxxx


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Panic has set in today, woke up and Im rough as hell....my cold has come back and feel ill again. :cursing: Prep starts tomorrow so this cant be happening!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will leave the gym today as it was only going to be an additional shoulder session and just pray that tomorrow I'll be feeling ok.


Noooo, more illness simply is not allowed - how are you going to complete your annual quota of secretly entered shows that you win this year if you are too ill to train?!?

I expect a report of full recovery very soon!


----------



## Sweat

KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...

How ya feeling? Hopefully a little bit better at least...


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Reps for u @Keeks ! Hope your feeling better get some Quark inside you it will help u with a fast recovery x


----------



## biglbs

Ffs bloody things are all over the place,be well mate xx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks is feeling better, she is just getting her head back into prep mode..


----------



## Keeks

Right, first week of prep nearly done, its been hard but getting into the swing of things now. Glad its Friday though!!!! 

Still not feeling 100%, slight cold still lingering and loss of appetite which in some ways has been good as when the dieting starts, the hunger can really kick in so I havent felt bad that way, but it has been quite difficult getting all of my food in, and had to substitute some meals for shakes, however, have done all training and cardio sessions as planned.

I've been doing cardio on the Xtrainer both fasted and then in the evenings. Ive got one of the gyms Xtrainers at home which is ideal as I cant be trekking the streets in the dark in the mornings, dont feel safe. Roll on summer though as I do prefer to do my fasted cardio power trekking outside.

Its going to be a long prep, with very long days but really excited already, and cant wait to get back on that stage! 

And big thank you's everyone for the get well soon wishes!  :thumb: xxxxxxxx


----------



## greekgod

Keeks said:


> Right, first week of prep nearly done, its been hard but getting into the swing of things now. Glad its Friday though!!!!
> 
> Still not feeling 100%, slight cold still lingering and loss of appetite which in some ways has been good as when the dieting starts, the hunger can really kick in so I havent felt bad that way, but it has been quite difficult getting all of my food in, and had to substitute some meals for shakes, however, have done all training and cardio sessions as planned.
> 
> I've been doing cardio on the Xtrainer both fasted and then in the evenings. Ive got one of the gyms Xtrainers at home which is ideal as I cant be trekking the streets in the dark in the mornings, dont feel safe. Roll on summer though as I do prefer to do my fasted cardio power trekking outside.
> 
> Its going to be a long prep, with very long days but really excited already, and cant wait to get back on that stage!
> 
> And big thank you's everyone for the get well soon wishes!  :thumb: xxxxxxxx


winter cardio sucks....im struggling with it, and im living in a supposed warmer country..


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> winter cardio sucks....im struggling with it, and im living in a supposed warmer country..


Lol, its not the best is it?! And at the moment, it seems so far away until it gets warmer and lighter in the mornings!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Right, first week of prep nearly done, its been hard but getting into the swing of things now. Glad its Friday though!!!!
> 
> Still not feeling 100%, slight cold still lingering and loss of appetite which in some ways has been good as when the dieting starts, the hunger can really kick in so I havent felt bad that way, but it has been quite difficult getting all of my food in, and had to substitute some meals for shakes, however, have done all training and cardio sessions as planned.
> 
> I've been doing cardio on the Xtrainer both fasted and then in the evenings. Ive got one of the gyms Xtrainers at home which is ideal as I cant be trekking the streets in the dark in the mornings, dont feel safe. Roll on summer though as I do prefer to do my fasted cardio power trekking outside.
> 
> Its going to be a long prep, with very long days but really excited already, and cant wait to get back on that stage!
> 
> And big thank you's everyone for the get well soon wishes!  :thumb: xxxxxxxx


Good to have you back  Now the work begins  We are all with you 100% of the way. So to coin a phrase , Keeks, JUST BRING IT


----------



## Jay.32

Right boss, how are you going to cope with looking after me aswel as yourself this year??? x


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Good to have you back  Now the work begins  We are all with you 100% of the way. So to coin a phrase , Keeks, JUST BRING IT


Thank you, good to be back! 

Lol, yes the hard work has begun, and yes, I WILL BRING IT!!!!!! Keeks Styleee!! 



Jay.32 said:


> Right boss, how are you going to cope with looking after me aswel as yourself this year??? x


Lol, its going to be a doddle! Im a woman, I can multi-task. You're going to get your head down, work hard, do what I say and make me proud! There'll be trouble otherwise! x :nono:


----------



## greekgod

how was yr cardio today? i just finished and chomping my eggs and oatmeal... enjoy yr day..


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> how was yr cardio today? i just finished and chomping my eggs and oatmeal... enjoy yr day..


Wasnt too bad this morning, didnt have to get up quite as early so that made it a little more bearable, lol! Hope yours was ok. Thanks, have a good day too!


----------



## Keeks

I bet people have missed me moaning about my leg sessions so here goes........

Legs this morning :cursing:  :cursing:

Walking lunges 4 x 40 

Leg extensions 3 x 30 holding every 10th rep 

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg :cursing:

Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20 of each  :cursing:

SLDL's (heavy) 4 x 10 :cursing:

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20 :cursing:

Cardio done this morning on the Xtrainer, then another session later.


----------



## Keeks

Also........I have a new love!!!!!!!! Quark gets more or less cut out when prepping (and no, I havent been in quark rehab all week!!!) so certaiin things in my diet help me get through prep and I have a new one for this prep, well two actually!

Let me introduce my two new loves..........Lemon Shortcake and Cherry Bakewell isolate! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It makes porridge taste very near sexual, seriuosly, its awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:  :drool:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Also........I have a new love!!!!!!!! Quark gets more or less cut out when prepping (and no, I havent been in quark rehab all week!!!) so certaiin things in my diet help me get through prep and I have a new one for this prep, well two actually!
> 
> Let me introduce my two new loves..........Lemon Shortcake and Cherry Bakewell isolate! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It makes porridge taste very near sexual, seriuosly, its awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :drool:  :drool:


Very near sexual... LMAO... you need to read 50 shades or something if some whey isolate is making you horny... lol!!!

Nice leg workout and the expected moan alongside it!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Very near sexual... LMAO... you need to read 50 shades or something if some whey isolate is making you horny... lol!!!
> 
> Nice leg workout and the expected moan alongside it!


Lol, its not that, its just that its sooooooo blooming good, seriously! Eating a bowl right now, and even though the lemon shortake stuff does make the porridge slightly radioactive, its heaven!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Gotta get bcak into moaning about legs again, I know you guys have missed it!


----------



## H10dst

WTF is sexual porridge and can I have some?!?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> WTF is sexual porridge and can I have some?!?!?


Lol, its porridge that tastes so much better than anything else when full on dieting! The joys of prep! :thumb:


----------



## jake87

Keeks said:


> I bet people have missed me moaning about my leg sessions so here goes........
> 
> Legs this morning :cursing:  :cursing:
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 30 holding every 10th rep
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg :cursing:
> 
> Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20 of each  :cursing:
> 
> SLDL's (heavy) 4 x 10 :cursing:
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20 :cursing:
> 
> Cardio done this morning on the Xtrainer, then another session later.


lol i wish i was in your position now, i have those pi55ing lunges to do today..not looking forward to it


----------



## Keeks

jake87 said:


> lol i wish i was in your position now, i have those pi55ing lunges to do today..not looking forward to it


Lol!!!! I am a firm believer that lunges are the purest of all evils, but they are so so very worth doing! ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks i just thought id share my quark pudding with you, whisk 1 egg in a large cup, add a scoop of choc whey and some chopped nuts, a lil bit of honey (not needed) and half a tub of quark, mix it all up and put the cup in the microwave for 2 mins and it comes out nice a moist and tastes amazing, im on a cut right now and this has been a lifesaver when im craving sweet stuff!

Btw i hope your on the mend girl we have missed you around here


----------



## Guest

Tut @ moaning about leg day !!! Gotta love leg day, it's pure pleasure and pain in a nutshell  Imagine Chilli Quark and bobs your uncle


----------



## Sweat

H10dst said:


> WTF is sexual porridge and can I have some?!?!?


I think Keek's covers you in porridge and then you have sex... fairly simple combination of eating and cardio...

I want some too Keeks, so share the love!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Keeks i just thought id share my quark pudding with you, whisk 1 egg in a large cup, add a scoop of choc whey and some chopped nuts, a lil bit of honey (not needed) and half a tub of quark, mix it all up and put the cup in the microwave for 2 mins and it comes out nice a moist and tastes amazing, im on a cut right now and this has been a lifesaver when im craving sweet stuff!
> 
> Btw i hope your on the mend girl we have missed you around here


 :drool: :drool: :drool: Now that sounds like some serious quark pudding there......will be giving that a go at some point, thank you! 

And thank you! Ive missed you guys!!! :thumb: Hope all's good with you! 



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Tut @ moaning about leg day !!! Gotta love leg day, it's pure pleasure and pain in a nutshell  Imagine Chilli Quark and bobs your uncle


 :lol: Me liking leg days is like me saying that I dont like quark and will never touch the stuff again.........aint NEVER gonna happen!  (Said in Jeremy Kyle USA style with the full hand action!) :lol:

I do actually have an uncle bob, and have added quark to chilli before, its nice!!!! 



Sweat said:


> I think Keek's covers you in RADIOACTIVE porridge and then you have sex... fairly simple combination of eating and cardio...
> 
> I want some too Keeks, so share the love!


 mg: mg: mg: I just meant that is was quite nice porridge. :innocent:

Im actually getting myself a prisoner for this purpose.....the XTrainers ok, but need to mix cardio up a bit every now and again! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Chilli quark it is  I like spicy stuff, so add it to quark = mmmmmm ouch !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Chilli quark it is  I like spicy stuff, so add it to quark = mmmmmm ouch !


Also, if you like spicy stuff, add curry powder to it, add some chicken and make a chicken tikka sandwich, awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

ok well now you making me hungy ! lol

I just got back from town too, freezing cold rain all the way in, then a freezing cold wind sending me home. Can't feel me hands !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> ok well now you making me hungy ! lol
> 
> I just got back from town too, freezing cold rain all the way in, then a freezing cold wind sending me home. Can't feel me hands !


Lol, no rain here but it is cold, but get some gloves on next time! And Im getting hungry too now. Cheat meal tonight :drool: Tuna pasta :drool: :drool:


----------



## Guest

I had a cheat snack last night and a cheat breakfast (Sort of)

Roughly translated means I ate a crunchy last night, and had coco pops instead of oatmeal today ! lol But I still had 6 eggs and my carb/protein shake too, just was nice to have a chocolatey breakfast  lol


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I had a cheat snack last night and a cheat breakfast (Sort of)
> 
> Roughly translated means I ate a crunchy last night, and had coco pops instead of oatmeal today ! lol But I still had 6 eggs and my carb/protein shake too, just was nice to have a chocolatey breakfast  lol


Lol, thats not too bad though!! Im going to have some chocolate tonight, and I cant wait!!!! Very exciting!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: mg: I just meant that is was quite nice porridge. :innocent:
> 
> Im actually getting myself a prisoner for this purpose.....the XTrainers ok, but need to mix cardio up a bit every now and again! :whistling: :lol:


Bedroom cardio is wayyyyy more fun then xTrainer to be fair!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Bedroom cardio is wayyyyy more fun then xTrainer to be fair!


Fair point!  But Xtrainer will have to do and its not too bad really!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Fair point!  But Xtrainer will have to do and its not too bad really!


God don't be saying things like you gonna be taking a prisoner for bedroom cardio !!! lol

You'll have a queue from there to Dunbarton !


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Fair point!  But Xtrainer will have to do and its not too bad really!


I need to up my cardio some more so let me know if you need help, we will have to do it in 5 sec bursts then 4-6 hours recovery, so a form of interval training! Think that beats most other guys! Appealing yeah?!


----------



## eezy1

call tuna pasta a cheat meal.. pah!

anyway happynewyear cheeks


----------



## Jay.32

Evening honey x


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> God don't be saying things like you gonna be taking a prisoner for bedroom cardio !!! lol
> 
> You'll have a queue from there to Dunbarton !


Lol, Dunbarton?! Is that a place?! Or would it be an imaginary queue??! :lol:



Sweat said:


> I need to up my cardio some more so let me know if you need help, we will have to do it in 5 sec bursts then 4-6 hours recovery, so a form of interval training! Think that beats most other guys! Appealing yeah?!


:laugh: Yep, cant beat intervals for fitness levels! I'll bear that in mind, thank you! :laugh:



eezy1 said:


> call tuna pasta a cheat meal.. pah!
> 
> anyway happynewyear cheeks


Lol, it is for me, but having some chocolate after so thats my main cheat. 

And happy new year!



Jay.32 said:


> Evening honey x


Evening. x


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> Evening honey x


Evening sweetheart x


----------



## Jay.32

Patsy said:


> Evening sweetheart x


patsy sssshhhh lol


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Evening sweetheart x





Jay.32 said:


> patsy sssshhhh lol


Aww you guys.........now go get a room!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Aww you guys.........now go get a room!


look daffy babe... we cant do threesomes with patsy... he got a misses :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32

Daffy im off to get my cheat meal... ive got my phone with me

x


----------



## biglbs

Hi Kwarky girl,hope your doing ok in here?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> look daffy babe... we cant do threesomes with patsy... he got a misses :laugh:


 mg: mg: mg:



Jay.32 said:


> Daffy im off to get my cheat meal... ive got my phone with me
> 
> x


 :thumb:  :thumb: And it starts with 'Forgive me for I have sinned......' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Hi Kwarky girl,hope your doing ok in here?


Hia! Yeah all good again now thanks! 

And hows things with you? You finally beating the nasty bug thing? Did I read that you've got some more antibiotics for the infection?! Hope you're well and truly on the mend now!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Hia! Yeah all good again now thanks!
> 
> And hows things with you? You finally beating the nasty bug thing? Did I read that you've got some more antibiotics for the infection?! Hope you're well and truly on the mend now!


Well gettin there,more on that in thread,,,,

Glad to see you back on it though and full of energy.....let's go attitude!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Well gettin there,more on that in thread,,,,
> 
> Glad to see you back on it though and full of energy.....let's go attitude!


Had a quick read of the last few pages last night, will have a proper catch up though, glad you're getting there though! :thumb:

Thanks, yep, Ive got the 'Lets smash this prep' attitude now and Im raring to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patsy

Jay.32 said:


> look daffy babe... we cant do threesomes with patsy... he got a misses :laugh:


Well dont out rule a foursome Jay mate :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Well dont out rule a foursome Jay mate :lol:


And I'll bring the quark  :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> And I'll bring the quark  :lol:


What is actually happening here?!? I seem to be missing out on something?


----------



## Guest

Ner see, told you lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumbarton

So from your neck of the woods, that's a bloody long queue.

And in other news I just finished off the last of my quark with a spoon. And it's trying to snow outside.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> What is actually happening here?!? I seem to be missing out on something?


Im not entirely sure tbh.....but think Jay and Pasty are sneaking off and getting a room together, mini Geography lesson and Im still haring on about quark! 



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ner see, told you lol
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumbarton
> 
> So from your neck of the woods, that's a bloody long queue.
> 
> And in other news I just finished off the last of my quark with a spoon. And it's trying to snow outside.


Lol, yes that is quite a way from me, I see your point now.

No more quark, panic panic panic........do you not have like 24 tubs in your fridge at all times?!?! (Off season-I do!) :thumb:

And no for snow! We dont like snow so fingers and toes crossed for no snow!


----------



## biglbs

Kwark do lube do they?


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Im not entirely sure tbh.....but think Jay and Pasty are sneaking off and getting a room together, mini Geography lesson and Im still haring on about quark!
> 
> Lol, yes that is quite a way from me, I see your point now.
> 
> No more quark, panic panic panic........do you not have like 24 tubs in your fridge at all times?!?! (Off season-I do!) :thumb:
> 
> And no for snow! We dont like snow so fingers and toes crossed for no snow!


I have no more quark until Monday ! But i'll survive  And I hope it snows, means no one will go anywhere and i'll have the gym to myself all week  Although I was hoping for nicer weather so I could get out on the bike n do some cycling tomorrow. Not going if it's minus numbers though, need it a bit calm for first ride of 2013. Fresh air and training, better than doing cardio in the gym


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Kwark do lube do they?


Lol, its like that Carlsberg thing......'Quark dont do lube but if they did, it would be the best lube ever!' :lol: :lol:



Cheeky Monkey said:


> I have no more quark until Monday ! But i'll survive  And I hope it snows, means no one will go anywhere and i'll have the gym to myself all week  Although I was hoping for nicer weather so I could get out on the bike n do some cycling tomorrow. Not going if it's minus numbers though, need it a bit calm for first ride of 2013. Fresh air and training, better than doing cardio in the gym


Oh heck, till Monday, thats a lot of quark free time there!!!

No, definately no snow allowed, cos then you could ride your bike, so now snow! Yeah agree with that, cant wait to be outside doing cardiom instead of being stuck inside. Roll on summer!


----------



## biglbs

Pmsl that was a classic matePardon me....


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done, shouders & tri's later, then more cardio.

Really tired this morning, 2nd restless night in a row again so fingers crossed I'll be zonked enough tonight for a decent nights sleep.

Cheat meal last night, pasta and some chocolate and although only prepping for less than one week, could really feel the effects of different food in my body again, felt quite sick and bloated, but did enjoy the food, and more importantly, feel like my appetite is back so thats good! 

Time for some radioactive porrdige and more coffee, and its not even 9 o'clock! Its gonna be a long day!


----------



## greekgod

good morning.. im also just finished my fasted cardio and shovelling down 8 egg white/ oats plus 2 HUGE coffees... any change on scale for u?? lucky wench.. u got a cheat meal last night!!! by the way what the hell is ''radioactive porride? :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> good morning.. im also just finished my fasted cardio and shovelling down 8 egg white/ oats plus 2 HUGE coffees... any change on scale for u?? lucky wench.. u got a cheat meal last night!!! by the way what the hell is ''radioactive porride? :tongue:


Good morning!  Lol, Im on my third coffee and then its gym time! Dont know what I'd do without coffee?! Hope you had a good cardio session!

Yep, was holding a lot of water going into prep, after a last binge and hormonal stuff, so seemed to have shed a LOT of water this week but I can also see change already and a 6lb drop on the scales yesterday was ace, but like I said, a lot of water has gone now and feeling loads better now. How about you?

Yeah was good to have a cheat meal and think it has done me good, seems to have kickstarted my appetite again so all's good and the radioative porridge, its porridge but with lemon shortcake isolate in it, it looks a really funny yellow colour, will take a pi next time but its does look slighty radioactive, tastes awesome though!


----------



## greekgod

good going with the water drop... i have eased down from 93.7 to 90.1 and i still feel so so behind... i usually bulk 4 -5 kgs over my comp weight but i took a 1yr off and hit bulking hard with the hope to make changes to my legs and back/delts... im gona keep going and if not ready in end of april will try for the june qualifer,, too early to stress.. im enjoying the trip so far, and its hard with sponsor this time round...

GOD yr porridge sounds weird...haha.. u should see my prep 'stirfry specia'l i had last nite..

enjoy yr day...i got 1 more cardio session this afternoon..


----------



## 25434

Morning Keeks..just dropping in to make sure you're ok and not scoffing chocol...OH WAIT!!!!...:laugh:...hehe...just having a gentle muck with ya...tis Sunday after all...take care lovely Keeks...I just did legs... :stuart: and as I'm typing this I am actually doing buttock clenches...FFS!!! I think I've got the bug....lol...

must. resist. or. will. not. be. walking. tomorra. 

xHappy Sunday..


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Fasted cardio done, shouders & tri's later, then more cardio.
> 
> Really tired this morning, 2nd restless night in a row again so fingers crossed I'll be zonked enough tonight for a decent nights sleep.
> 
> Cheat meal last night, pasta and some chocolate and although only prepping for less than one week, could really feel the effects of different food in my body again, felt quite sick and bloated, but did enjoy the food, and more importantly, feel like my appetite is back so thats good!
> 
> Time for some radioactive porrdige and more coffee, and its not even 9 o'clock! Its gonna be a long day!


Gooood morning keeketnam!

Wow @ 2 cardio and a weights session, get you!!

Weighed in this morning and down again, even though was cheat meal/evening last night! Still a massive fat chuffa, but coming off slowly.

Hope your well!


----------



## Patsy

Chocolate quark simplified...

Tub of quark, tablespoon of choc whey and a sprinkle of chopped nuts, tastes yummy, simply no exscuse why people say they cant find time for their meals ect.. Took me a min to do


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders & tri's done this morning and super super jelly arms after 

Shoulders

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Alternate front db raise - 16, 14, 12

Rear delt raises - 16, 14, 12

Machine press - 14, 12, 10, 8

Front db holds 2 x to failure

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Rope pull downs 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Cardio just done, 30 mins on Xtrainer, and an early night cos Im fooooked! :yawn:


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> good going with the water drop... i have eased down from 93.7 to 90.1 and i still feel so so behind... i usually bulk 4 -5 kgs over my comp weight but i took a 1yr off and hit bulking hard with the hope to make changes to my legs and back/delts... im gona keep going and if not ready in end of april will try for the june qualifer,, too early to stress.. im enjoying the trip so far, and its hard with sponsor this time round...
> 
> GOD yr porridge sounds weird...haha.. u should see my prep 'stirfry specia'l i had last nite..
> 
> enjoy yr day...i got 1 more cardio session this afternoon..


Yeah always best to just see how things go and like you said, you can always do a later qualifier, but sounds like you should've made some really good changes and with having that bit extra to shift, might come off a bit easier as its more of a shock to your body?!

Lol, will defo get a pic of my porridge, but bet on camera it wont look as bright as it does in my bowl!! :laugh: Uhhh, prep stir fry, whats that like? I love stirfrys!

Just done my second cardio session, hope yours was as good as this mornings, and im still jealous of that!! 



Flubs said:


> Morning Keeks..just dropping in to make sure you're ok and not scoffing chocol...OH WAIT!!!!...:laugh:...hehe...just having a gentle muck with ya...tis Sunday after all...take care lovely Keeks...I just did legs... :stuart: and as I'm typing this I am actually doing buttock clenches...FFS!!! I think I've got the bug....lol...
> 
> must. resist. or. will. not. be. walking. tomorra.
> 
> xHappy Sunday..


Happy Sunday Flubs, for whats left of it anyway! Lol, no chocolate eating today, had some as a cheat last night and it was very very nice, but back to prep today so all's good! :thumb:

Lol, I love the multi tasking, posting on here whilst doing buttock clenches, :lol: way to go girl!! I had a right sore bum cheek last night as I must've puled it in yesterdays leg sesh but seems loads better today as I gae it a good rub last night.

Hope you're walking tomorrow anyway, thanks for dropping in and take care hun!  xxx



Sweat said:


> Gooood morning keeketnam!
> 
> Wow @ 2 cardio and a weights session, get you!!
> 
> Weighed in this morning and down again, even though was cheat meal/evening last night! Still a massive fat chuffa, but coming off slowly.
> 
> Hope your well!


Good morning Mr Sweatster! Lol,yep, Im hardcore!!!! 

Yay, still going good on the weight loss, and you are not, you're looking good Mr! :thumb:

Yep, all goood thanks, hope you are too and have had a great weekend!



Patsy said:


> Chocolate quark simplified...
> 
> Tub of quark, tablespoon of choc whey and a sprinkle of chopped nuts, tastes yummy, simply no exscuse why people say they cant find time for their meals ect.. Took me a min to do


Yay!!!! Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is why I spread the word of quark so much, its so quick, tasty, simple, versatile and so good with protein etc! Its a winner! Bet it tasted lovely, I want quark....I want quark....I want quark!!! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Slight re-jig of training this week and swapped todays rest day as a few things on towards the end of the week so will have a rest day later on in the week. So did fasted and evening cardio on XTrainer and trained back and abs tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 20

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Slight re-jig of training this week and swapped todays rest day as a few things on towards the end of the week so will have a rest day later on in the week. So did fasted and evening cardio on XTrainer and trained back and abs tonight.
> 
> Back
> 
> Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Seated row 3 x 20
> 
> Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Abs
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


T'was a job well done  You fighting fit again now Captain Keeks ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> T'was a job well done  You fighting fit again now Captain Keeks ?


Twas, really enjoyed tonights session! :thumb: Very nearly there thanks, do still just feel that Im not quite as I should be but more or less there.  Hope all's well in the world of Cheeky Monkeyness?!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Twas, really enjoyed tonights session! :thumb: Very nearly there thanks, do still just feel that Im not quite as I should be but more or less there.  Hope all's well in the world of Cheeky Monkeyness?!


Yeah, everything going good here, had a good shoulder and chest workout today, really went to town on the shoulders tbh, see if I progress with a higher volume regime on them.

Other than that, all is good, got some stupid thing on my mind that's driving me around the bend, but apart from that, looking forward to legs day tomorrow


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah, everything going good here, had a good shoulder and chest workout today, really went to town on the shoulders tbh, see if I progress with a higher volume regime on them.
> 
> Other than that, all is good, got some stupid thing on my mind that's driving me around the bend, but apart from that, looking forward to legs day tomorrow


Good good! I think Im having problems reading stuff at the moment cos I thought that when I read your post, you said you were looking forward to leg day tomorrow!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh no, hope it doesnt drive you too much round the bend but let me know if you need a chat.


----------



## Sweat

Evening keekasauras!

2 x cardio, abs and back... good work! How you finding the double cardio? Energy levels high?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Evening keekasauras!
> 
> 2 x cardio, abs and back... good work! How you finding the double cardio? Energy levels high?


Evening! 

Its hard work tbh, very long days! But Im not too bad, getting used to it all again now. Energy levels so so at the moment, not full of bounce but got a bit of bounce about me! 

Hope you're ok!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Evening!
> 
> Its hard work tbh, very long days! But Im not too bad, getting used to it all again now. Energy levels so so at the moment, not full of bounce but got a bit of bounce about me!
> 
> Hope you're ok!


Exactly how much "bounce" are we talking about here....






More or less than this?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Exactly how much "bounce" are we talking about here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More or less than this?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats hilarious. I will be thinking of that when Im bouncing out of bed tomorrow morning to do my cardio!! But I have slightly less bounce than that. Not much, but just not quite as much as that little fella.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats hilarious. I will be thinking of that when Im bouncing out of bed tomorrow morning to do my cardio!! But I have slightly less bounce than that. Not much, but just not quite as much as that little fella.


Glad we nailed down the exact level of bounciness, enjoy the AM cardio.


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Honey...x


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Honey...x


Morning sweetheart,high Keeks too


----------



## Keeks

2 lots of cardio on Xtrainer, and leg day, woo hoo! 

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Lying ham curls single leg 3 x 20 each leg

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Leg press feet high and wide 3 x 20

Inside & outside of thigh abductors (machine) supersets 3 x 15 of each

Another torture Tuesday done and survived :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> 2 lots of cardio on Xtrainer, and leg day, woo hoo!
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20
> 
> Lying ham curls single leg 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Leg press feet high and wide 3 x 20
> 
> Inside & outside of thigh abductors (machine) supersets 3 x 15 of each
> 
> Another torture Tuesday done and survived :thumb:


2 x cardio AND leg day!!! Blimey that's tough going?! You are hardcore. It's my rest day today so feet up with a horlicks


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 2 x cardio AND leg day!!! Blimey that's tough going?! You are hardcore. It's my rest day today so feet up with a horlicks


Lol, hardcore and knackered!  Enjoy ya horlicks!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 2 x cardio AND leg day!!! Blimey that's tough going?! You are hardcore. It's my rest day today so feet up with a horlicks


Lol, hardcore and knackered!  Enjoy ya horlicks!


----------



## H10dst

That good you posted it twice


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> 2 lots of cardio on Xtrainer, and leg day, woo hoo!
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20
> 
> Lying ham curls single leg 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Leg press feet high and wide 3 x 20
> 
> Inside & outside of thigh abductors (machine) supersets 3 x 15 of each
> 
> Another torture Tuesday done and survived :thumb:


Aaaaaaah bisto ! I mean aaaaaaah leg day 

roflmao


----------



## Keeks

2 lots of cardio done, then shoulders & abs tonight.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 20

Machine press 3 x 20

Alternate db raises 3 x 20

Upright row 3 x 20

Did really light weights but doing 3 sets of 20 of each exercise had my shoulders on fire!!!

Abs

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30


----------



## 25434

Morning Keeks..just in to say happy friday..x have a good un...


----------



## Keeks

Been a switch around of training this week and its thrown me completely, dont like being out of routine.

Rest day yesterday so just did 2 cardio sessions (Xtrainer), and bi's, tri's and abs today, again with two lots of cardio, one done and one to do later.

Tri's

Dips on a bench 3 x 20

Rope pulldowns holding every 5th rep 3 x 20

Tate press 3 x 20

Bi's

Alternate db press 3 x 15

Concentration curls 3 x 15

Cable bar curls 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches with leg raises on a bench 2 x 25

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning Keeks..just in to say happy friday..x have a good un...


Good morning Flubs! Thank you, happy Friday to you and have a good un too! x


----------



## H10dst

How's things babe?? You got load of snow??


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Been a switch around of training this week and its thrown me completely, dont like being out of routine.
> 
> Rest day yesterday so just did 2 cardio sessions (Xtrainer), and bi's, tri's and abs today, again with two lots of cardio, one done and one to do later.
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Dips on a bench 3 x 20
> 
> Rope pulldowns holding every 5th rep 3 x 20
> 
> Tate press 3 x 20
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Alternate db press 3 x 15
> 
> Concentration curls 3 x 15
> 
> Cable bar curls 3 x 15
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches with leg raises on a bench 2 x 25
> 
> Crunches on a ball 2 x 30


good work keeks....

any snow with you?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> How's things babe?? You got load of snow??


Hi. Not much snow thank god. Its trying but fingers crossed, we dont get much.  How about you?



Jay.32 said:


> good work keeks....
> 
> any snow with you?


Not much, think we've been lucky. Shame to have had the day off now but its been nice to just be lazy, Ive even had a cat nap this afternoon!


----------



## Jay.32

Enjoy it hun... im going to have a nice hot cuppa coffee.... join me, put the kettle on x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Enjoy it hun... im going to have a nice hot cuppa coffee.... join me, put the kettle on x


I wish. Now Ive woken up, its cardio time, and I really cant be asssed! Im enjoying my lazy afternoon too much. x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I wish. Now Ive woken up, its cardio time, and I really cant be asssed! Im enjoying my lazy afternoon too much. x


coffee will give you energy xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> coffee will give you energy xx


Ive had some caffiene tabs, will be fine once I get going. x


----------



## Jay.32

well get that booty moving x


----------



## H10dst

I'm at work but my neighbours just text me saying out street is now a no go zone!! Ill live on a steep(ish) hill so not getting my car home tonight


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> I'm at work but my neighbours just text me saying out street is now a no go zone!! Ill live on a steep(ish) hill so not getting my car home tonight


Lovely round here isn't it!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm at work but my neighbours just text me saying out street is now a no go zone!! Ill live on a steep(ish) hill so not getting my car home tonight


Well, hope its not too bad, and if so, make a huge giant snowball and roll it down the street, will be fun and clear soome snow as it rolls down the hill!


----------



## H10dst

R0BLET said:


> Lovely round here isn't it!


Just come down M1 and then A38 it's hell!!! Had to dump car and walk about 10 min. Still walking to gym though


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Just come down M1 and then A38 it's hell!!! Had to dump car and walk about 10 min. Still walking to gym though


Yay, thats what I like to hear! Not about the bad weather, but getting to the gym! :thumb: Have a good session!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yay, thats what I like to hear! Not about the bad weather, but getting to the gym! :thumb: Have a good session!


Good session?!?!! It's freaky Friday leg day!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good session?!?!! It's freaky Friday leg day!!!!


Lol, freaky Friday!! :lol: Legs.....enjoy!!!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Legs wrecked. End of.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Been a switch around of training this week and its thrown me completely, dont like being out of routine.
> 
> Rest day yesterday so just did 2 cardio sessions (Xtrainer), and bi's, tri's and abs today, again with two lots of cardio, one done and one to do later.
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Dips on a bench 3 x 20
> 
> Rope pulldowns holding every 5th rep 3 x 20
> 
> Tate press 3 x 20
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Alternate db press 3 x 15
> 
> Concentration curls 3 x 15
> 
> Cable bar curls 3 x 15
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches with leg raises on a bench 2 x 25
> 
> Crunches on a ball 2 x 30


Hey hey little one,

Nice workouts all rolled into one! Settled into the double cardio now?

Noticing any body changes yet or too early?


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> Just come down M1 and then A38 it's hell!!! Had to dump car and walk about 10 min. Still walking to gym though


Lol, I've just been out and not one gritter in site 

Least you got to the gym :beer:

Sorry for the spam Keeks!

P.S - How's the goodies from TPW ?


----------



## H10dst

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I've just been out and not one gritter in site
> 
> Least you got to the gym :beer:
> 
> Sorry for the spam Keeks!
> 
> P.S - How's the goodies from TPW ?


Speaking of spam did you know there's an app called KEEKS???

What goodies? Am I missing out on some protein goodies??


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> Speaking of spam did you know there's an app called KEEKS???
> 
> What goodies? Am I missing out on some protein goodies??


Is it a Quark recipe app lol

Keeks kindly made a purchase of the Cake flavoured whey, everyone needs cake flavoured whey in their lives 

No goodies, not yet anyway


----------



## Keeks

Two weeks of prep done, and things seem to be going ok so far, touch wood. Weights coming down, measurements coming down, slight change to diet this week and fingers crossed for week three.

Already seeing quite noticeable changes, and using the Xtrainer really seems to be developing quads, they're getting a really nice tear drop shape now, so legs should come in well this time.

I have also been looking at my prep diary from last year and looking at last years numbers etc, and measurements are quite similar for 14 weeks out around waist, hips and bum etc, but approx 10lbs heavier so that can only be a good thing as I hold a lot of fat round my assss so knowing that its approx same as 14 weeks out last year, but quite heavier, know that Ive packed a bit of mucsle. I can see it too though so very happy so far.

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Legs wrecked. End of.


Ha ha, thats good!!!!!!!!! Will be checing out your journal to see if it was a proper leg session! :tongue:

And an app called Keeks......gotta be quark based! :lol:



Sweat said:


> Hey hey little one,
> 
> Nice workouts all rolled into one! Settled into the double cardio now?
> 
> Noticing any body changes yet or too early?


Hallo there! Yep, getting into it now, but its hard work!!

Yep, noticing chnges already, happy with things so far, and hopefully it should continue as its doing now. Using the Xtrainer seems to be really good for my legs, quads changing quite a bit now. And crealy noticing changes all over really. Think things will slow down soon but as for now, all good!

Hope you're well! :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> Lol, I've just been out and not one gritter in site
> 
> Least you got to the gym :beer:
> 
> Sorry for the spam Keeks!
> 
> P.S - How's the goodies from TPW ?


Lol, spam away!!

Im loving the lemon shortcake, its super ace in porridge. Was saying that it looks radioactive and still need to get a pic to prove my point, but tastes awesome. WIll be ordering some more and trying butterscotch ripple too, mega excited about that!


----------



## biglbs

Morning sweets,have a great weekend xx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Morning sweets,have a great weekend xx


Good morning! Thank you and you too!! xx


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lol, spam away!!
> 
> Im loving the lemon shortcake, its super ace in porridge. Was saying that it looks radioactive and still need to get a pic to prove my point, but tastes awesome. WIll be ordering some more and trying butterscotch ripple too, mega excited about that!


Lol, yeah its a toxic yellow!!

But doesn't pack a punch considering it's colour  Easily my fave!

Yeah I need to get round to ordering some butterscotch too, should be BOO-T-FUL! :lol:

Glad you like them :beer:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, thats good!!!!!!!!! Will be checing out your journal to see if it was a proper leg session! :tongue:


It was a good session and my legs are aching this morning plus more snow to walk in this morning!!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Lol, yeah its a toxic yellow!!
> 
> But doesn't pack a punch considering it's colour  Easily my fave!
> 
> Yeah I need to get round to ordering some butterscotch too, should be BOO-T-FUL! :lol:
> 
> Glad you like them :beer:


Lol, when I first made it, my face went mg: and then I ate it and my face went :drool:

Cant wait for the butterscotch!



H10dst said:


> It was a good session and my legs are aching this morning plus more snow to walk in this morning!!!


 :thumb: Always good when followed by doms!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lol, when I first made it, my face went mg: and then I ate it and my face went :drool:
> 
> Cant wait for the butterscotch!


Sounds like you had a stroke!! :lol:

Anyway, less about whey, more about Glutes and Boulders :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like you had a stroke!! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, less about whey, more about Glutes and Boulders :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL!!!! If I had, its due to radioactive porridge!!!!

Lol, trying to decide whether to drive to the gym and do glutes or boulders, :confused1:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: PMSL!!!! If I had, its due to radioactive porridge!!!!
> 
> Lol, trying to decide whether to drive to the gym and do glutes or boulders, :confused1:


Drive?!?! Get walking Mrs!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Drive?!?! Get walking Mrs!


Lol, if I couldnt drive there I would walk, but got a few things on today so no time to walk there and back.


----------



## Keeks

Quick shoulder beasting and this session never fails to burn like hell!

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Alternate db raises - 16, 14, 12 reps

Rear delt raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Front db hold x 2 to failure

Love shoulders day!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Quick shoulder beasting and this session never fails to burn like hell!
> 
> Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps
> 
> Alternate db raises - 16, 14, 12 reps
> 
> Rear delt raises - 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Front db hold x 2 to failure
> 
> Love shoulders day!


Nice nice, always curious what weights you are using in your workouts...

Prob more than me...


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Quick shoulder beasting and this session never fails to burn like hell!
> 
> Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps
> 
> Alternate db raises - 16, 14, 12 reps
> 
> Rear delt raises - 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Front db hold x 2 to failure
> 
> Love shoulders day!


Do ya not do facepulls Keeks ? I prefer them to rear delt raises tbh. Personal preference probably. I just get a much better pump that way.


----------



## Sweat

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Do ya not do facepulls Keeks ? I prefer them to rear delt raises tbh. Personal preference probably. I just get a much better pump that way.


She does a variation of them throughout full workout, instead of Facepulls, she Pulls Faces at people. Makes it wayyyy more fun workout!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Nice nice, always curious what weights you are using in your workouts...
> 
> Prob more than me...


Low weights tbh, keeping form very strict. Probably too low is some cases but not wanting to risk injury, and with high-ish reps, I keep it safe with shoulders.



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Do ya not do facepulls Keeks ? I prefer them to rear delt raises tbh. Personal preference probably. I just get a much better pump that way.


Not really, I just do different rear delt raises, either face down on a bench, seated or standing so its always different.



Sweat said:


> She does a variation of them throughout full workout, instead of Facepulls, she Pulls Faces at people. Makes it wayyyy more fun workout!


 :lol: :lol: Yes, I do this every single session.......especially leg sessions, thats when it gets SERIOUS!!!


----------



## Guest

Fairy nuff


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

keeks was caught after the gym going sledging down the nearest hill to the gym .. she loved it everyone... good cardio workout as she had to run back up the hill to repeat the sledging 50x

Reps given keeks  x


----------



## jake87

im a bit disappointed keeks. i came in here expecting to read a load of expletives aimed at lunges, whats going on?!


----------



## Keeks

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> keeks was caught after the gym going sledging down the nearest hill to the gym .. she loved it everyone... good cardio workout as she had to run back up the hill to repeat the sledging 50x
> 
> Reps given keeks  x


Lol, cheers for the reps. 



jake87 said:


> im a bit disappointed keeks. i came in here expecting to read a load of expletives aimed at lunges, whats going on?!


Ha ha, come back tomorrow and you will see plenty of expletives. Swapped days around so I have the joys of looking forward to those lovely lunges tomorrow. I sooooooooo excited!


----------



## greekgod

Keeks, have u ever hit shoulders with standing upright rowing with wider than shoulder grip and bring the bar as high as poss...??

try it smetime.. it even beats pressing to add size...

by the way hows that $hit weather???


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> Keeks, have u ever hit shoulders with standing upright rowing with wider than shoulder grip and bring the bar as high as poss...??
> 
> try it smetime.. it even beats pressing to add size...
> 
> by the way hows that $hit weather???


Sh1t weather, dont know what you mean?! Lol, its cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hows the beach? :whistling:

Yeah thanks, will give it a try. I mix shoulders sessions up quite a bit and have started doing upright rows, but will make them a bit wider from now. Thanks!


----------



## Keeks

Knackered again after another sleepless night, urgh!!!!! And leg day, double urgh!!!!!

Fasted cardio done, legs done and then another cardio session still to do later.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45 :cursing: 

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep  :cursing:

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg :cursing:

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 12 (heavy)

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15

And I wobbled all the way home, well, to the car anyway! :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Why you not sleeping good ? 

Good work on the legs though, all that swearing is worth it  Looking forward to Tuesday for me, my quads are getting it big stylee.


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning , another mad session i see


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Why you not sleeping good ?
> 
> Good work on the legs though, all that swearing is worth it  Looking forward to Tuesday for me, my quads are getting it big stylee.


Just not settling right at the moment, will settle soon me thinks.

Lol, yep I guess its worth it, just HATE LEG DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!! Haha, have a good quad beasting on Tuesday! 



Dai Jones said:


> Morning , another mad session i see


Good morning! Not sure if Ive ever mentioned it but Im not overly keen on leg days, so yes, mad session done in the way that I cursed all the way through it!!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

If i get my form right i quite like leg day


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> If i get my form right i quite like leg day


Well your just crazy then!!! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

2nd lot of cardio done, 20 mins HIIT on rower and Im fooooked!  And hungry!!


----------



## H10dst

How's your weekend been babe??


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> 2nd lot of cardio done, 20 mins HIIT on rower and Im fooooked!  And hungry!!


Hope you sleep better tonight daffy x


----------



## Sweat

Morning Keekanator,

Hope you had a better sleep and are ready and raring to go to further punish your body with double cardio/weights today!

Enjoy!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well your just crazy then!!! :tongue:


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> How's your weekend been babe??


Hia. Good weekend thanks, not done much really but its been a nice and chilled one.  How about you?



Sweat said:


> Morning Keekanator,
> 
> Hope you had a better sleep and are ready and raring to go to further punish your body with double cardio/weights today!
> 
> Enjoy!


Hello Mr Sweatanator 

Yeah slept loads better last night thanks :thumb: Just double cardio today and will do some ab work too so punishments not too bad today


----------



## 25434

Ullo lovely Keeks...I love leg days, my fave, apart from back...hate doing delts but do them with a great passion cos i don't have any and and gaggerring for a crackin' pair so I can waltz down the prom in summer feeling like a bawwwse..lol...

Have a great week.....you may hate your legs session but my goodness you have a great pair of legs..good for you... (errrmm...that sound a bit weird? can I say that without being thrown out for being a bit stalkerish?)...errmm...hummm...well, not taking it out cos it's what I think...errmm...

right then......back to work....i think I've disconbobulated myself...i will accept no responsibility for most things I say on account of me being very very short, hobbit like in fact, and errmmm blonde?...errr...and it's Monday..phew! and relax...got out of that one quite well methinkx..

Hey Keeks...have a great week and wrap up well...it's cold..


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Ullo lovely Keeks...I love leg days, my fave, apart from back...hate doing delts but do them with a great passion cos i don't have any and and gaggerring for a crackin' pair so I can waltz down the prom in summer feeling like a bawwwse..lol...
> 
> Have a great week.....you may hate your legs session but my goodness you have a great pair of legs..good for you... (errrmm...that sound a bit weird? can I say that without being thrown out for being a bit stalkerish?)...errmm...hummm...well, not taking it out cos it's what I think...errmm...
> 
> right then......back to work....i think I've disconbobulated myself...i will accept no responsibility for most things I say on account of me being very very short, hobbit like in fact, and errmmm blonde?...errr...and it's Monday..phew! and relax...got out of that one quite well methinkx..
> 
> Hey Keeks...have a great week and wrap up well...it's cold..


Lol, thank you Flubs! :thumb: I love shoulders days, need them to grow quite a bit but love training them, with as much passion as I hate leg days, lol!

I am the same, short, hobbit like and blonde! 

Thank you, have a great week too, and keep wrapped up too! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Hia. Good weekend thanks, not done much really but its been a nice and chilled one.  How about you?


Good thanks,LOADS of walking as car still snowed in. Had to have today of work as couldn't get out the village. Walking to gym tonight for back session but my biceps and traps are still aching from yesterday.


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> Good thanks,LOADS of walking as car still snowed in. Had to have today of work as couldn't get out the village. Walking to gym tonight for back session but my biceps and traps are still aching from yesterday.


Slacker 

Have you thought about coming to Pure mate?


----------



## H10dst

R0BLET said:


> Slacker
> 
> Have you thought about coming to Pure mate?


Where's that? The Mansfield one?


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> Where's that? The Mansfield one?


Yes mate


----------



## H10dst

Across from Sainsburys, near Pizza Hut


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> Across from Sainsburys, near Pizza Hut


That's the one, old fitness first building.

24/7, cheap and plenty of kit! DB's aren't great but plenty of weight for the oly bars


----------



## loganator

good to see your hitting it hard keeks keep up the good work !!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good thanks,LOADS of walking as car still snowed in. Had to have today of work as couldn't get out the village. Walking to gym tonight for back session but my biceps and traps are still aching from yesterday.


Good good! My car was snowed in today, took 2 1/2 hours to get to work, did less than 4 hours and then went home!  Which meant a longer than planned cardio session!!  Have a good session Mr!



R0BLET said:


> *Slacker *
> 
> Have you thought about coming to Pure mate?


 :lol: :lol:

Im well excited Roblet, Ive ordered my butterscotch ripple isolate today! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: And some more lemon shortcake. 



H10dst said:


> Across from Sainsburys, near *Pizza *Hut


Bad bad word.......don't bring such foul language in here for the next 17 weeks please. :nono:


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> good to see your hitting it hard keeks keep up the good work !!


Hia! Yep, working hard and starting to see some changes now, and getting VERY excited!


----------



## H10dst

Pizza Hut

Pizza Hut

Pizza Hut

Pizza Hut

Pizza Hut

Pizza Hut

Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Pizza Hut
> 
> Pizza Hut
> 
> Pizza Hut
> 
> Pizza Hut
> 
> Pizza Hut
> 
> Pizza Hut
> 
> Xx


UKM need an unlike button.....and fast! :nono: :crying: :angry: x


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Im well excited Roblet, Ive ordered my butterscotch ripple isolate today! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: And some more lemon shortcake.


Well you've beat me to it!! I need to get my order in 

More lemon is a must :beer:

Soon as you have the butterscotch, let me know  x


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Well you've beat me to it!! I need to get my order in
> 
> More lemon is a must :beer:
> 
> Soon as you have the butterscotch, let me know  x


Lol. I'll update as soon as I get it, if Ive not burst from excitement first! The joys of prep mean that new protein and Im near enough climbing the walls to get it! x


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Keeks said:


> UKM need an unlike button.....and fast! :nono: :crying: :angry: x


but if H10dst said

QUARK

QUARK

QUARK

QUARK

you would be bouncing round the room in hapiness lol xx


----------



## Keeks

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> but if H10dst said
> 
> QUARK
> 
> QUARK
> 
> QUARK
> 
> QUARK
> 
> you would be bouncing round the room in hapiness lol xx


Very much so, I think I'd bounce upto the moon and back!!!!!!!!!!  :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> but if H10dst said
> 
> QUARK
> 
> QUARK
> 
> QUARK
> 
> QUARK
> 
> you would be bouncing round the room in hapiness lol xx


Never going to happen, I hate the stuff!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Never going to happen, I hate the stuff!!!


 mg: :crying:

Im now singing that Culture Club song........Do you really want to hurt me?! First pizza, now saying such hateful words mg: mg: :crying: :crying:

Im now off to cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> mg: :crying:
> 
> Im now singing that Culture Club song........Do you really want to hurt me?! First pizza, now saying such hateful words mg: mg: :crying: :crying:
> 
> Im now off to cry myself to sleep.


Don't cry little one...

Watch this instead and laugh...






Lonely Island own!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: :crying:
> 
> Im now singing that Culture Club song........Do you really want to hurt me?! First pizza, now saying such hateful words mg: mg: :crying: :crying:
> 
> Im now off to cry myself to sleep.


At least you'll get some sleep now, it's all part of my master plan bring cruel to be kind.

Never heard of culture club?? I'm far too young


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Keeks said:


> mg: :crying:
> 
> Im now singing that Culture Club song........Do you really want to hurt me?! First pizza, now saying such hateful words mg: mg: :crying: :crying:
> 
> Im now off to cry myself to sleep.


ha its alright keeks my journal is repping the Quark scene .. x


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Don't cry little one...
> 
> Watch this instead and laugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonely Island own!!


PMSL!!!! But now, when Im trying to get to sleep, Ive got the tune 'Jizzzzed in my pants' in my head!!! URGH! :lol: :lol:



H10dst said:


> At least you'll get some sleep now, it's all part of my master plan bring cruel to be kind.
> 
> Never heard of culture club?? I'm far too young


Ahhh, sneaky sneaky!!!!

You've never heard of Culture Club?!?!? WTF!?!? Boy George!?!?Karma Chameleon! Youtube now!



LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> ha its alright keeks my journal is repping the Quark scene .. x


Lol, thats what I like to hear!


----------



## Sweat

Check out "I just had sex", if you not seen it, also very funny.

Immature as anything, but I like it, what does that say about me... lol, such a child I am!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> PMSL!!!! But now, when Im trying to get to sleep, Ive got the tune 'Jizzzzed in my pants' in my head!!! URGH! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ahhh, sneaky sneaky!!!!
> 
> You've never heard of Culture Club?!?!? WTF!?!? Boy George!?!?Karma Chameleon! Youtube now!
> 
> Lol, thats what I like to hear!


Not a good idea to go to sleep singing jizzed in my pants?!?!

Nope I'm too young for all that old person music


----------



## H10dst

Sweat said:


> Check out "I just had sex", if you not seen it, also very funny.
> 
> Immature as anything, but I like it, what does that say about me... lol, such a child I am!!!


I'm on a boat mother fuker!!!! Love watching these at work on a boring Saturday morning


----------



## Sweat

H10dst said:


> I'm on a boat mother fuker!!!! Love watching these at work on a boring Saturday morning


Lol, good taste mate.

They are ace, "D1ck in a box"! lol


----------



## Keeks

So with the snow and not being able to use my car for the past two days, Ive just done double cardio and abs. Hopefully will be back driving tomorrow and will get to the gym.  I've started doing HIIT on the rower again, and still doing cardio on Xtrainer, but will alternate more now.

This week, when I've got dressed for work, my work pants @H10dst yes, work PANTS :tongue: feel looser now, and thats two pairs too so very happy and this morning when I looked in the mirror, I can definately see changes :thumb:

I also have an injured bum cheek, so will have to see how it is tomorrow and maybe ditch one leg session this week, and just do one session at weekend. Not sure what Ive done but I think I've tweeked it in a leg session a few weeks ago, as had the same tight/sore feeling, but it eased after a day or two and havent felt it since, but yesterday, power trekking through the snow, I was tensing glutes all the way and think that this should not be done in the snow! Its just tightened up and have had to keep rubbing it so that it doesnt get too uncomfortable.

Fingers crossed for both the gym and a healed glute tomorrow!


----------



## H10dst

Work pants!?? How many times, there trousers you muppet!! And as for your broken bottom there's so many things I could say about that but most are pretty obvious....


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Work pants!?? How many times, there trousers you muppet!! And as for your broken bottom there's so many things I could say about that but most are pretty obvious....


Well mine are work pants! And they are on their way to being baggy work *pants*! Muppet!

Lol! I bet! :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well mine are work pants! And they are on their way to being baggy work *pants*! Muppet!
> 
> Lol! I bet! :laugh:


Baggy work pants, sounds very attractive.

Not going to mention anything, this is a training journal not a place for rude thoughts


----------



## Guest

> An injured bum cheek


Now there's a phrase that is so eloquent in nature, but has the potential to instigate such power of a tsunami. Especially if the following sentence was "I need someone to massage it better"

Tidal wave of volunteers, all running to form a queue with spoons in one hand and tubs of quark in the other.

Oh such joys of winterial bliss doth bring strange ramblings from those afflicted with limited mental capacity to fathom the massagings of glutes !


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Baggy work pants, sounds very attractive.
> 
> Not going to mention anything, this is a training journal not a place for rude thoughts


Nothing wrong with baggy work pants! :tongue:

Rude thoughts about my injured glute! :nono: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Now there's a phrase that is so eloquent in nature, but has the potential to instigate such power of a tsunami. Especially if the following sentence was "I need someone to massage it better"
> 
> Tidal wave of volunteers, all running to form a queue with spoons in one hand and tubs of quark in the other.
> 
> Oh such joys of winterial bliss doth bring strange ramblings from those afflicted with limited mental capacity to fathom the massagings of glutes !


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That made me chuckle!

Ive been massaging it myself and doing a damn fine job, and it does feel a bit easier now. :thumb: But if quarks being offered?!?!?!


----------



## Sweat

"injured bum cheek"...

Keeks has been getting dominated/spanked by someone... tell tell, who is it?!

Evening!

Hope you had a good day!


----------



## Guest

Of course Quark is being offered  It's the tribute. Everyone must pay tribute to the queen with a tub of quark. It's like some inca ceremony where they all brought a rock and the best rock got the queens blessing. Well in this case the best tribute gets to massage the painful glute, and spoon feed you quark.

But i'd draw the line if straw skirts n wierd hats were on the cards. That's just too odd.


----------



## Jay.32

Baggy pants!!

Daffy is on her way to super leaness!!!

Stay motivated Hun.

Will submit my weight in the morning x


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> "injured bum cheek"...
> 
> Keeks has been getting dominated/spanked by someone... tell tell, who is it?!
> 
> Evening!
> 
> Hope you had a good day!


 mg: mg: :lol: No I have not!!!! Its driving me mad :cursing: but if its gets me out of a leg session then its ok! :thumb:

Yeah good day thanks, hope you've had a good one too!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> "injured bum cheek"...
> 
> Keeks has been getting dominated/spanked by someone... tell tell, who is it?!
> 
> Evening!
> 
> Hope you had a good day!


 mg: mg: :lol: No I have not!!!! Its driving me mad :cursing: but if its gets me out of a leg session then its ok! :thumb:

Yeah good day thanks, hope you've had a good one too!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: :lol: No I have not!!!! Its driving me mad :cursing: but if its gets me out of a leg session then its ok! :thumb:
> 
> Yeah good day thanks, hope you've had a good one too!


I'm mounting an investigation to find out who it was, top of the list is Scooby or.... is it a female...

I'll get to the bottom of this ass injury don't you worry!


----------



## H10dst

Skiving out a leg session :nono: that is naughty


----------



## H10dst

Sweat said:


> I'm mounting an investigation to find out who it was, top of the list is Scooby or.... is it a female...
> 
> I'll get to the bottom of this ass injury don't you worry!


get to the bottom!!! hahha think I will help you too, I'll start by studying pics of the mentioned area to see if there are any clues but I may be some time :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Of course Quark is being offered  It's the tribute. Everyone must pay tribute to the queen with a tub of quark. It's like some inca ceremony where they all brought a rock and the best rock got the queens blessing. Well in this case the best tribute gets to massage the painful glute, and spoon feed you quark.
> 
> But i'd draw the line if straw skirts n wierd hats were on the cards. That's just too odd.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Being spoon fed quark whilst having glute massaged back to full health, sounds like heaven! 



Jay.32 said:


> Baggy pants!!
> 
> Daffy is on her way to super leaness!!!
> 
> Stay motivated Hun.
> 
> Will submit my weight in the morning x


Yay, and I cant wait!!!!!

And yep, super motivated now, especially now the pants are getting baggy! 

Good good, dont forget!! x



Sweat said:


> I'm mounting an investigation to find out who it was, top of the list is Scooby or.... is it a female...
> 
> I'll get to the bottom of this ass injury don't you worry!


 :lol: Bottom of this asss injury?! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Daffy ain't getting out of any leg session!

Not setting a very good standard here hun!!!

Punishment is on its way misses!


----------



## Sweat

H10dst said:


> get to the bottom!!! hahha think I will help you too, I'll start by studying pics of the mentioned area to see if there are any clues but I may be some time :innocent:


Right, with that attitude your hired on the investigatory team mate.

It is going to be a demanding role though, reckon 6-8 hours of checking out aforementioned area on previous photo's for clues, but reckon we can crack it...


----------



## H10dst

Sweat said:


> Right, with that attitude your hired on the investigatory team mate.
> 
> It is going to be a demanding role though, reckon 6-8 hours of checking out aforementioned area on previous photo's for clues, but reckon we can crack it...


I am on it now mate, going to need some serious studying, might have to pull an all nighter, I know I know its tough but I am willing to do it


----------



## Guest

I did legs today. Almost hit a PB with squats. I love leg day


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Skiving out a leg session :nono: that is naughty


Needs must....and Ive never skived one yet so one missed session will be ok me thinks!



H10dst said:


> get to the bottom!!! hahha think I will help you too, I'll start by studying pics of the mentioned area to see if there are any clues but I may be some time :innocent:


 mg: My injured foot never got this much attention! :tongue:



Jay.32 said:


> Daffy ain't getting out of any leg session!
> 
> Not setting a very good standard here hun!!!
> 
> Punishment is on its way misses!


I bloomin am this time, its needed!

And Im the coach, I do the punishing! 



Sweat said:


> Right, with that attitude your hired on the investigatory team mate.
> 
> It is going to be a demanding role though, reckon 6-8 hours of checking out aforementioned area on previous photo's for clues, but reckon we can crack it...


 mg: Again, no other injury would need a full on investigation like this, unless you want to study a picture of my injured foot for 6-8 hours?! :tongue:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> mg: Again, no other injury would need a full on investigation like this, unless you want to study a picture of my injured foot for 6-8 hours?! :tongue:


Haha, feet aren't really my thing, i'll stick to checking out your rather pert rear instead, lol.

Only messing with ya, hope you are recovered soon little one!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I did legs today. Almost hit a PB with squats. I love leg day


Yay! Well done you! :thumb: Although loving leg day....bizarre!


----------



## H10dst

Feet?!?!?!? why would I want to stare at your hobbit feet??? :blink:

Anyway you going bodypower this year? I cant decide if its worth going VIP or not?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Haha, feet aren't really my thing, i'll stick to checking out your rather pert rear instead, lol.
> 
> Only messing with ya, hope you are recovered soon little one!


Lol, cheers! And maybe if you do get to the bottom of the bum injury, then you can check the feet out?!



H10dst said:


> Feet?!?!?!? why would I want to stare at your hobbit feet??? :blink:
> 
> Anyway you going bodypower this year? I cant decide if its worth going VIP or not?


 mg: Not hobbit feet now!

Im not sure about bodypower this year, Im competing on the Sunday at a comp in Manchester so if I go, will maybe go on the Friday, possibly Saturday but not 100% sure yet. Really wanna go though, last year was ace. Would go VIP tbh, tis worth it.


----------



## H10dst

Thinking of Sunday VIP. What do you get VIP?


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, cheers! And maybe if you do get to the bottom of the bum injury, then you can check the feet out?!
> 
> mg: Not hobbit feet now!
> 
> Im not sure about bodypower this year, Im competing on the Sunday at a comp in Manchester so if I go, will maybe go on the Friday, possibly Saturday but not 100% sure yet. Really wanna go though, last year was ace. Would go VIP tbh, tis worth it.


Feet are yucky, but I suppose as payment for perving at your tush for 6-8 hours I can give you a cheeky foot massage!

I am off to Bodypower, got the VIP a couple of years back as a present but I personally didn't make the most of it. Was not as into my training then, but reckon I will go VIP this year.

Not sure what day yet, prob the Saturday.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thinking of Sunday VIP. What do you get VIP?


You dont have to queue as much, the non VIP queue was hugh last year. Think you can go in earlier and for not much more, think its worth it if you dont like waiting in lines.



Sweat said:


> Feet are yucky, but I suppose as payment for perving at your tush for 6-8 hours I can give you a cheeky foot massage!
> 
> I am off to Bodypower, got the VIP a couple of years back as a present but I personally didn't make the most of it. Was not as into my training then, but reckon I will go VIP this year.
> 
> Not sure what day yet, prob the Saturday.


 :lol: The very least you can do!

Im sure you'll love it this year, really is a great weekend. :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Hate queue's. VIP it is


----------



## Sweat

H10dst said:


> Hate queue's. VIP it is


VIP club for us mate, we need the VIP card to help with our ACI (Ass Checking Investigations).

Polluted your journal enough for one night, laters Keeks and H10dst!


----------



## H10dst

Night all. I've got investigating to do xx


----------



## biglbs

Have a great quarky day today my dear xx


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning Daffy hun..

Hope the glute is feeling better. Is your fitness starting to come back now with double cardio sessions? My fitness level is right down at the moment.

x


----------



## CJ

Wow, Hard to keep up with this journal.

Are you planning on competing this year keeks ?


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Wow, Hard to keep up with this journal.
> 
> Are you planning on competing this year keeks ?


Yes cj, she is doing 4 shows mate..


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Yes cj, she is doing 4 shows mate..


Bleedin hell lol


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> Bleedin hell lol


Yep she is a warrior!!

Ive not met anyone with the will power and commitment keeks has got..

Are you competing this year mate?


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Yep she is a warrior!!
> 
> Ive not met anyone with the will power and commitment keeks has got..
> 
> Are you competing this year mate?


I wasnt going to bud but the bug is bitting...half an eye on the stars show in london, in november


----------



## Jay.32

CJ said:


> I wasnt going to bud but the bug is bitting...half an eye on the stars show in london, in november


Go for it... you did very well last year in your first show... with more experience this time you will smash it :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Back to the gym today, woo hoo! Double cardio and then did shoulders & abs at the gym. Glutes feeling better but am just going to do one leg session this week on Saturday and will watch what I do, no glute kickbacks or anything.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15

Arnold press 3 x 10 superset with db press (not fully extending arms) 3 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 15

Upright row with wide grip 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 2 x 25 of each

Hill walkers with side hill walkers 2 x 20 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30

Although I've only missed two days, feels like I've been away from the gym for agggggggggggges and felt so good to be back tonight!  Happy Keeks!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Have a great quarky day today my dear xx


Thank you! Hope you've had a great day too!  xxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning Daffy hun..
> 
> Hope the glute is feeling better. Is your fitness starting to come back now with double cardio sessions? My fitness level is right down at the moment.
> 
> x


Glutes loads better thanks!  I was quite surprised with fitness levels actually and the cardio's not been as hard as I thought it would be. Really happy with it. x



Jay.32 said:


> Yep she is a warrior!!
> 
> Ive not met anyone with the will power and commitment keeks has got..
> 
> Are you competing this year mate?


Aww, thank you! Its cos Im fuelled by quark y'know!  But also, yep, good will power and commitment, and the fact that Im a stubborn woman and I dont let things go!!!! :lol:



CJ said:


> Wow, Hard to keep up with this journal.
> 
> Are you planning on competing this year keeks ?


Like Jay said, Im doing 4 comps April/May time, but then hopefully should be doing the same around Oct/Nov time again, busy year ahead! :thumb:



CJ said:


> I wasnt going to bud but the bug is bitting...half an eye on the stars show in london, in november


Yay, go for it CJ!!! You'll smash it, you looked ace at Leeds, you would look truly ace in November!  :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Really hope ya can make it on the 18th May @ Bodypower , would be good to say hi. But I understand if you are in the middle of prep


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Really hope ya can make it on the 18th May @ Bodypower , would be good to say hi. But I understand if you are in the middle of prep


im also thinking about going this year


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Really hope ya can make it on the 18th May @ Bodypower , would be good to say hi. But I understand if you are in the middle of prep


Yeah would be great to say hi! I do really want to go, but Im 99% sure Im competing on the Sunday and so think going down on the Saturday might just be a bit too much really. Will have to see nearer the time though, and may go on the Friday, but going to wait and see.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

I had a Shoulder and arms /Abs workout today !


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Back to the gym today, woo hoo! Double cardio and then did shoulders & abs at the gym. Glutes feeling better but am just going to do one leg session this week on Saturday and will watch what I do, no glute kickbacks or anything.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Heavy lat raises 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 10 superset with db press (not fully extending arms) 3 x 15
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 20
> 
> Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 15
> 
> Upright row with wide grip 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 2 x 25 of each
> 
> Hill walkers with side hill walkers 2 x 20 of each
> 
> Crunches on a ball 2 x 30
> 
> Although I've only missed two days, feels like I've been away from the gym for agggggggggggges and felt so good to be back tonight!  Happy Keeks!


im warn out just reading that... you will stand out on that stage this year :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> I had a Shoulder and arms /Abs workout today !


 :thumb: Love shoulders day, will check out your workout.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> im warn out just reading that... you will stand out on that stage this year :thumbup1:


Blooming hope so! Otherwise Im going to retire, and eat nothing but junk!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Blooming hope so! Otherwise Im going to retire, and eat nothing but junk!


do you fancy some Jaffa cakes??? special offer on at the mo x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> do you fancy some Jaffa cakes??? special offer on at the mo x


 mg: mg: mg: Get out!!!!! x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: mg: Get out!!!!! x


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> im also thinking about going this year


Well if loads of people are going , everyone meet at Ewen ! lol He's about the biggest landmark I can think of


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well if loads of people are going , everyone meet at Ewen ! lol He's about the biggest landmark I can think of


 :lol:

And you cant miss me cos I'll be the one with the quark sandwich board, selling tubs of quark!


----------



## Sweat

Evening Mistress Keeks,

Nice shoulder and abs session earlier. Hope your all's good for you today!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Evening Mistress Keeks,
> 
> Nice shoulder and abs session earlier. Hope your all's good for you today!


Evening! 

Yep, all good today with a good session, hope you've had a good day! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Evening Mrs, how's your bum cheek?? See your back on it training wise!! 

I tried a lightweight chest session today but I thought it was a bit boring and although it hurt whilst training I'm at he now and don't really feel like I've trained.


----------



## CJ

Jay.32 said:


> Go for it... you did very well last year in your first show... with more experience this time you will smash it :thumbup1:





Keeks said:


> Glutes loads better thanks!  I was quite surprised with fitness levels actually and the cardio's not been as hard as I thought it would be. Really happy with it. x
> 
> Aww, thank you! Its cos Im fuelled by quark y'know!  But also, yep, good will power and commitment, and the fact that Im a stubborn woman and I dont let things go!!!! :lol:
> 
> Like Jay said, Im doing 4 comps April/May time, but then hopefully should be doing the same around Oct/Nov time again, busy year ahead! :thumb:
> 
> Yay, go for it CJ!!! You'll smash it, you looked ace at Leeds, you would look truly ace in November! :thumb:


Thanks guys...that really nice of you to say


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Evening Mrs, how's your bum cheek?? See your back on it training wise!!
> 
> I tried a lightweight chest session today but I thought it was a bit boring and although it hurt whilst training I'm at he now and don't really feel like I've trained.


Evening!  Bum cheeks loads better thanks, Im blooming good at rubbing it, Ive got magic hands!

Lol, I feel like that sometimes and then the next day, have the worst doms!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Evening Mrs, how's your bum cheek?? See your back on it training wise!!
> 
> I tried a lightweight chest session today but I thought it was a bit boring and although it hurt whilst training I'm at he now and don't really feel like I've trained.


Evening!  Bum cheeks loads better thanks, Im blooming good at rubbing it, Ive got magic hands!

Lol, I feel like that sometimes and then the next day, have the worst doms!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Evening!  Bum cheeks loads better thanks, Im blooming good at rubbing it, Ive got magic hands!
> 
> Lol, I feel like that sometimes and then the next day, have the worst doms!


Magic hands?!?! Another night I could make loads of comments but had better not 

I'm hoping for doms tomorrow then at least I know I've done something.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Magic hands?!?! Another night I could make loads of comments but had better not
> 
> I'm hoping for doms tomorrow then at least I know I've done something.


Lol, I can imagine.

Well even if you dont get doms tomorrow, you've still had a session and if you felt it whilst training, then all's good!


----------



## Jay.32

Im turning in now hun.... ive set my alarm! will let you know in the morning...

And I promise no jaffas tomorrow :wub:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, I can imagine.
> 
> Well even if you dont get doms tomorrow, you've still had a session and if you felt it whilst training, then all's good!


Yeah defo felt it while training, I'm crapo at any reps over 8 or 9 so around 12 my muscles were on fire but I can tense my moobs and tris now and they don't hurt. Your imagination must be as wrong ad mine then


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Evening!  Bum cheeks loads better thanks, Im blooming good at rubbing it, Ive got magic hands!
> 
> Lol, I feel like that sometimes and then the next day, have the worst doms!


What!!!!!!? There was Bum Rubbing duties and you didn't alert me?!!

That was one of my key responsibilities in my role as your Head of Bum Injury and Further Investigations!

We will be having a falling out Keekalot!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Im turning in now hun.... ive set my alarm! will let you know in the morning...
> 
> And I promise no jaffas tomorrow :wub:


Ok......so tomorrow, weigh in, no jaffas and still waiting for the full apology for todays sin!!! :whistling: x



H10dst said:


> Yeah defo felt it while training, I'm crapo at any reps over 8 or 9 so around 12 my muscles were on fire but I can tense my moobs and tris now and they don't hurt. Your imagination must be as wrong ad mine then


All I think about is quark! :whistling:

Well then if you felt it whilst training, jobs a good un! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> What!!!!!!? There was Bum Rubbing duties and you didn't alert me?!!
> 
> That was one of my key responsibilities in my role as your Head of Bum Injury and Further Investigations!
> 
> We will be having a falling out Keekalot!!


Lol, I spent a lot of yesterday and last night rubbing it and its done the trick, magic hands!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ok......so tomorrow, weigh in, no jaffas and still waiting for the full apology for todays sin!!! :whistling: x
> 
> All I think about is quark! :whistling:
> 
> Well then if you felt it whilst training, jobs a good un! :thumb:


Yeah righto, bet your all sweet and innocent?!?!

Will see tomorrow, didn't really enjoy it, found it a bit boring but a change is always good. I'm the first to admit my stupid gym ego of lifting the absolute heaviest thing I can and maybe not with the best form all the time so going light brought me back to reality.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, I spent a lot of yesterday and last night rubbing it and its done the trick, magic hands!


Ok ok, seems to of worked out ok this once, so will let you off!

Next time though please consult me for proper rubbing techniques and free massage!

Off to hit the sack now, shattered, ttfn! :001_tt2:


----------



## Jay.32

Morning coach daffy... weighed this morning.... 199lb....gained another 3lb this week. :thumb :xx


----------



## Keeks

Tired today but happy. Prep seems to be going really well this week, Im STARVING STARVING, pants are even looser and feeling good about how things seem to be progressing! Will be archiving one pair of work pants this weekend  and they will not return until the end of the year now. Looking forward to weigh in and measurements on Saturday, but looking in the mirror, can see big changes starting to happen.

Back, abs and double cardio today.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20

Seated row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20

All of the above done holding every 5th rep

Abs

Crunches on a ball 5 x 30

Early night, then its Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah righto, bet your all sweet and innocent?!?!
> 
> Will see tomorrow, didn't really enjoy it, found it a bit boring but a change is always good. I'm the first to admit my stupid gym ego of lifting the absolute heaviest thing I can and maybe not with the best form all the time so going light brought me back to reality.


Dammm right Im sweet and innocent! :innocent:

Hope you're aching today anyway, but in a good way. Form is so important though, lift right hun or dont lift at all.



Sweat said:


> Ok ok, seems to of worked out ok this once, so will let you off!
> 
> Next time though please consult me for proper rubbing techniques and free massage!
> 
> Off to hit the sack now, shattered, ttfn! :001_tt2:


Ok, will do! 



Jay.32 said:


> Morning coach daffy... weighed this morning.... 199lb....gained another 3lb this week. :thumb :xx


Yay, super well done!  x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Dammm right Im sweet and innocent! :innocent:
> 
> Hope you're aching today anyway, but in a good way. Form is so important though, lift right hun or dont lift


Thanks boss!!! doubting the sweet and innocent thing to be honest :001_tt2:


----------



## Keeks

Thank god its Friday, really didnt want to get up this morning and jump on the rower, it was blooming tough! Double cardio today, as couldnt get to the gym again, but will get there tomorrow and Sunday so not too bad, and think that the extended cardio sessions this week have done good, so suppose its not been too bad.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Thank god its Friday, really didnt want to get up this morning and jump on the rower, it was blooming tough! Double cardio today, as couldnt get to the gym again, but will get there tomorrow and Sunday so not too bad, and think that the extended cardio sessions this week have done good, so suppose its not been too bad.


Evening Keekles!

I'm pleased it Friday too! You got a weight or BF% reduction in mind or just until you happy?

Good work on all the double cardio, inspirational reading this week as always! Keep it up little one!


----------



## Keeks

Week 3 of prep done, weigh in and measurements done and Im happy enough at this stage. With dropping water etc, Im down over 9lbs in this last 3 weeks and all measurements are coming down nicely.

I feel like although I havent been able to get to the gym as usual this week, but all cardio has been done with a little extra too, this weeks progress has been equal to a couple of weeks so really happy with that, and also, had a few stresses over the last month or two, and this week has been the first week that Ive felt a lot more chilled out, sleeping loads better and just feel so much more relaxed, and think that my body has now relaxed and has benefited from this. It happened in last years prep, as soon as I chill out, my body changes so much. 

Will have a cheat tonight, Milky bar buttons :drool: and a nice meal, and fingers crossed things carry on as they are doing now.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Evening Keekles!
> 
> I'm pleased it Friday too! You got a weight or BF% reduction in mind or just until you happy?
> 
> Good work on all the double cardio, inspirational reading this week as always! Keep it up little one!


Morning!! 

Hooray for Friday, well, Saturday now which is even better! Hope you've had a good week.

Im not really aiming for a specific figure, but will just see how things go. Ive got all measurements and weights from each week last year, so can compare to those, but this year, Im heavier now at 13 weeks out, but measurements are similar and looking loads better than I did at this weight last year. Will just see how things go.


----------



## biglbs

Morning my little quarky gastranome! xxx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Morning my little quarky gastranome! xxx


Good morning......hope you're well! I need to catch up in your journal and have a great weekend!  xxx


----------



## biglbs

And you my dear,hope it aint snowing on you x


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> And you my dear,hope it aint snowing on you x


Thanks. It has been, but think it seems to be thawing now, thank god, hope you havent got much! Roll on summer......Ive had enough of snow! x


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Thanks. It has been, but think it seems to be thawing now, thank god, hope you havent got much! Roll on summer......Ive had enough of snow! x


All clear here mate


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> All clear here mate


:no: Dont tell me that......Im jealous now!


----------



## H10dst

I had loads!!!!


----------



## H10dst

I had loads!!!! Had two guys call in saying they can't make work so I had to go and cover!! Not a pleasant drive


----------



## Keeks

So after checking last years diary and pics again, Im a little under 11lbs heavier, but my waist and bum measurements are the same at this point last year, (13 weeks out) so very happy. I tend to hold a lot of fat around bum/thigh area, so knowing that my bum is the same, really chuffed with that. 

Arms seem quite a bit more solid, shoulders seem wider and quads are really coming on nicely, so all in all, a big huge


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I had loads!!!! Had two guys call in saying they can't make work so I had to go and cover!! Not a pleasant drive


Oh no!!! But at least you're driving again. :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh no!!! But at least you're driving again. :thumb:


Yeah that's good I suppose? It's scary though


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Hooray for Friday, well, Saturday now which is even better! Hope you've had a good week.
> 
> Im not really aiming for a specific figure, but will just see how things go. Ive got all measurements and weights from each week last year, so can compare to those, but this year, Im heavier now at 13 weeks out, but measurements are similar and looking loads better than I did at this weight last year. Will just see how things go.


Morning back,

That sounds good. Nice new avi, you got a big back catalogue to pull out whenever you want it seems.

Next AVI should defo be your Teapot pose or just one of your derrière...


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah that's good I suppose? It's scary though


Lol, know what you mean.....Im a right girl when it comes to driving in it.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Morning back,
> 
> That sounds good. Nice new avi, you got a big back catalogue to pull out whenever you want it seems.
> 
> Next AVI should defo be your Teapot pose or just one of your derrière...


Thank you. If i look through my comps pics, i always end up changing my avi, lol, and think this was my proudest moment form last season, gives me a right nice warm fuzzy happy feeling when I think back to that day. 

Teapot or bottom.........hmmm, we'll see!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Thank you. If i look through my comps pics, i always end up changing my avi, lol, and think this was my proudest moment form last season, gives me a right nice warm fuzzy happy feeling when I think back to that day.
> 
> Teapot or bottom.........hmmm, we'll see!


Warm fuzzy feelings are for winners... here have another one...



Have a good weekend... laters aligators


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Warm fuzzy feelings are for winners... here have another one...
> 
> View attachment 108965
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend... laters aligators


Awwww, thats well cute! 

Have a great weekend too! :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Hi Keeks just thought i would bob in and say hello !

Hows the diet and training going ? ....im down 12 lbs in a month now and wasn't really dieting for 1st 2 weeks just dropped my weight gain shakes although they were 1000cals each lol .......

hope you are well and enjoying your prep

Loganator


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Hi Keeks just thought i would bob in and say hello !
> 
> Hows the diet and training going ? ....im down 12 lbs in a month now and wasn't really dieting for 1st 2 weeks just dropped my weight gain shakes although they were 1000cals each lol .......
> 
> hope you are well and enjoying your prep
> 
> Loganator


Impressive weight drop mate, 1000 calories shake... I am jealous massively!!!

When's your next comp?


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Hi Keeks just thought i would bob in and say hello !
> 
> Hows the diet and training going ? ....im down 12 lbs in a month now and wasn't really dieting for 1st 2 weeks just dropped my weight gain shakes although they were 1000cals each lol .......
> 
> hope you are well and enjoying your prep
> 
> Loganator


Hia, thanks for dropping in! 

So far, Im happy enough with things, preps going well, especially this week as Ive been soooooooooo hungry all week, changed carido and diet slighty and its made a great difference.  With dropping a lot of water in the first week, Im now down 9lbs in 3 weeks and measurements are coming down too. Glad to see things are going well with your prep! :thumb:

And yep, enjoying prep, as much as you can being knackered and hungry a lot of the time, but keep thinking of getting back on stage and I just cant wait!


----------



## Guest

Lemmy get this right, you are 11lb's up in lean mass ? That's pretty impressive  So when does the ripping commence ? When is the 1st comp ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Lemmy get this right, you are 11lb's up in lean mass ? That's pretty impressive  So when does the ripping commence ? When is the 1st comp ?


No, wouldnt say a full 11lb lean mass, but not carrying as much fat as I thought at this weight.

Lol, the ripping has commenced, and will continue for the next 17 weeks.  First comp is 28th April, then theres a few over for the weeks after that. Very excited!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> No, wouldnt say a full 11lb lean mass, but not carrying as much fat as I thought at this weight.
> 
> Lol, the ripping has commenced, and will continue for the next 17 weeks.  First comp is 28th April, then theres a few over for the weeks after that. Very excited!


Well it sounds like you are well on track then kiddo  Shall be watching with interest as you get close to the comps


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well it sounds like you are well on track then kiddo  Shall be watching with interest as you get close to the comps


Yep, think so at this stage, fingers crossed for the next few months!

And glad to have you on board! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Yep, think so at this stage, fingers crossed for the next few months!
> 
> And glad to have you on board! :thumb:


Yeah well, when you need motivation or someone to push you hard, then you got your coach for that ! LOL

I'm here to keep the quark flowing, and you smiling


----------



## Keeks

Finally got to the gym and did a leg session, being careful with the bum cheek though, so missed out any glute kickbacks, and as always, I loved every second of it! 

Walking lunges 4 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Leg press with feet high & wide 4 x 20

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20

Am now struggling to walk, feel very jellified and still have another cardio session to do :crying:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah well, when you need motivation or someone to push you hard, then you got your coach for that ! LOL
> 
> I'm here to keep the quark flowing, and you smiling


Lol, yep, I'll be driving her mad as usual! But great to have her there to keep me on track and to give me a shake when I need one! :thumb:

Thank you, yep, keep me smiling and job's a good un!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Finally got to the gym and did a leg session, being careful with the bum cheek though, so missed out any glute kickbacks, and as always, I loved every second of it!
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 4 x 20
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20
> 
> Am now struggling to walk, feel very jellified and still have another cardio session to do :crying:


45 Lunges per leg.... ouch... no thank you!!!

Looks like a good workout, i'm off for a arms and core session soon, just letting food settle.

Anything exciting planned for rest of day? Fun filled 2nd cardio session or similar maybe?


----------



## CJ

Have you tried single leg squats with rear leg on a bench ?


----------



## greekgod

Keeks , what actually happened to yr glute?? come on ..dont be shy...??

R u training today?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> 45 Lunges per leg.... ouch... no thank you!!!
> 
> Looks like a good workout, i'm off for a arms and core session soon, just letting food settle.
> 
> Anything exciting planned for rest of day? Fun filled 2nd cardio session or similar maybe?


Lol, they're such fun. But they're walking lunges so its 45 steps, 22 lunges for one leg and 23 for the othere, lol, but I blooming love every one of em!

Hope you had a good session, and yep, more cardio was done ad then a family get together which was great, laughed so much! Hope you had a good evening. 



CJ said:


> Have you tried single leg squats with rear leg on a bench ?


Havent tried those ones, but have tried pistol squats, and tbh, not overly keen on doing anything like that single legged as my right knee just doesnt feel 100%. Its not so much injured, but just feels weird when I do them so just knocked them on the head. Was also like that when doing the bench step ups, right knee just didnt feel stable so again, dropped them, just being over cautious really.



greekgod said:


> Keeks , what actually happened to yr glute?? come on ..dont be shy...??
> 
> R u training today?


Morning! Lol, its cos I go hardcore when training glutes.......its all about the glutes in here! :lol: Not actually sure what I did really, just think I pulled it slightly, seems ok again now, although have major doms today after yesterdays leg session. Got on the rower this morning and ouch, was a little bit uncocmfortable!!

Yep, doing arms, abs and more cardio.....you?

Hope you got on ok and docs the other day?!


----------



## greekgod

Keeks said:


> Lol, they're such fun. But they're walking lunges so its 45 steps, 22 lunges for one leg and 23 for the othere, lol, but I blooming love every one of em!
> 
> Hope you had a good session, and yep, more cardio was done ad then a family get together which was great, laughed so much! Hope you had a good evening.
> 
> Havent tried those ones, but have tried pistol squats, and tbh, not overly keen on doing anything like that single legged as my right knee just doesnt feel 100%. Its not so much injured, but just feels weird when I do them so just knocked them on the head. Was also like that when doing the bench step ups, right knee just didnt feel stable so again, dropped them, just being over cautious really.
> 
> Morning! Lol, its cos I go hardcore when training glutes.......its all about the glutes in here! :lol: Not actually sure what I did really, just think I pulled it slightly, seems ok again now, although have major doms today after yesterdays leg session. Got on the rower this morning and ouch, was a little bit uncocmfortable!!
> 
> Yep, doing arms, abs and more cardio.....you?
> 
> Hope you got on ok and docs the other day?!


actually all went well so far, BP was 14/9 . heart in xrayshot still standard size.. am still awaiting blood test and gotta do run on treadmill for heart rthyms etc..

will be hitting cardio only today...enjoy yr sunday..:cool:


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> actually all went well so far, BP was 14/9 . heart in xrayshot still standard size.. am still awaiting blood test and gotta do run on treadmill for heart rthyms etc..
> 
> will be hitting cardio only today...enjoy yr sunday..:cool:


Good good, glad it went well. Happy cardio and enjoy your Sunday too!


----------



## Sweat

Mawnnnning!

What's the score for today? Keeks 3 - Rest of World 0... I hope...


----------



## Keeks

Super right bad glute/ham doms today, not looking forward to tomorrow thats for sure. Think it must be a combination of only doing one leg session this week, and the fact that I mixed up and combined Tuesdays and Saturdays leg session, doing exercises from both, and it has well and truly crucified glutes, which is good in the way that its been a good session, but bad in the way that it even hurts sitting down :sad: I knew my legs felt more jellified than usual.

So another day, double cardio again, fasted session done, another session still to do and a tough tri's & bi's superset session, with abs to finish off. Great session, really enjoyed it and it burned like hell 

Tri's & Bi's supersets

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep with EZ bar curls 3 x 20

Rope pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep with seated db curls (vertical grip) 3 x 20

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20 with cable bar curls 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 2 x 20 of each

Hill walkers with side hill walkers 2 x 20 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30


----------



## H10dst

I've had a monster leg AND shoulder session this morning AND got a pb on my clean and jerks!!! Also just cooked all my meals for next week so I've just treated me self to a crunchie bar!! It was yummy. Hope you've had a good weekend?? X


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Mawnnnning!
> 
> What's the score for today? Keeks 3 - Rest of World 0... I hope...


Good belated morning! 

Todays score is - Yesterdays leg session 19 - Keeks' glutes -4 :sad:  Very bad doms after yesterdays session, havent had doms like this in a lonnnnng time, but quite happy that it must've really been a kick assss session!

Hope all's good with you hun, and have a super fantabulous Sunday!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I've had a monster leg AND shoulder session this morning AND got a pb on my clean and jerks!!! Also just cooked all my meals for next week so I've just treated me self to a crunchie bar!! It was yummy. Hope you've had a good weekend?? X


Woohoo for the PB!!! That deserves a crunchie! :thumb:

Yeah,busy but not bad weekend thanks, hope you've had a good one? x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Woohoo for the PB!!! That deserves a crunchie! :thumb:
> 
> Yeah,busy but not bad weekend thanks, hope you've had a good one? x


Thanks, all the snow has virtually gone now so everything back to normal and I can enjoy my weekend.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thanks, all the snow has virtually gone now so everything back to normal and I can enjoy my weekend.


Yeah same here, was terrible yesterday and then through the night, the rain came and like that song goes........and washed the spider out......but in this case I mean the snow!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yeah same here, was terrible yesterday and then through the night, the rain came and like that song goes........and washed the spider out......but in this case I mean the snow!


Errmmm yeah ok. You been sniffing the mouldy quark again?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Errmmm yeah ok. You been sniffing the mouldy quark again?


 :tongue: Gotta keep myself being a happy chappy!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :tongue: Gotta keep myself being a happy chappy!


Chappy?? Is there something you've forgot to tell me??


----------



## Keeks

URGH!!! Is it only Tuesday?! Another slight change in diet and preps properly kicking in now........Im power knackered! But on the plus side, Ive escaped torture Tuesday. Still got slight doms in glutes/hams so thought I would do shoulders &abs tonight (so it now feels like its Wednesday :cursing: and its only Tuesday) and do legs tomorrow (which will then feel likea Tuedsay night tomorrow and Ill wake up and it'll be nearer weekend :thumb: )

Double cardio again today, and was just cardio day yesterday so did double cardio and abs then.

Shoulders

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Front db alternate raises - 16, 14, 12 reps

Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Rear delt raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Front static db hold x 2 til failure (approx 30 secs)

Abs

Hill walkers with side hill walkrs 3 x 20 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

NO LEGS ??? :cursing:

Funny enough I was thinking of you when I was doing weighted lunges today. You swear when doing them, I fall over LOL


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> NO LEGS ??? :cursing:
> 
> Funny enough I was thinking of you when I was doing weighted lunges today. You swear when doing them, I fall over LOL


Well you know how I like to well & truly beast them, and as they're are still slightly sore, I can never train them as hard as I should so thought it best to swap days, and I dont like doing that as now Im out of my routine! :cursing:

Ha ha, hope you didnt properly fall over doing them! Pure evil them there lunges!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> URGH!!! Is it only Tuesday?! Another slight change in diet and preps properly kicking in now........Im power knackered! But on the plus side, Ive escaped torture Tuesday. Still got slight doms in glutes/hams so thought I would do shoulders &abs tonight (so it now feels like its Wednesday :cursing: and its only Tuesday) and do legs tomorrow (which will then feel likea Tuedsay night tomorrow and Ill wake up and it'll be nearer weekend :thumb: )
> 
> Double cardio again today, and was just cardio day yesterday so did double cardio and abs then.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps
> 
> Front db alternate raises - 16, 14, 12 reps
> 
> Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Rear delt raises - 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Front static db hold x 2 til failure (approx 30 secs)
> 
> Abs
> 
> Hill walkers with side hill walkrs 3 x 20 of each
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> :thumb:


LMAO @ the Tuesday/Wednesday logic... also got me slightly confused... what day is it?!

Nice workout above, hope you destroyed abs to point it hurts when you get out of bed, sneeze or laugh... lol... i'm a meany!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LMAO @ the Tuesday/Wednesday logic... also got me slightly confused... what day is it?!
> 
> Nice workout above, hope you destroyed abs to point it hurts when you get out of bed, sneeze or laugh... lol... i'm a meany!


Lol, welcome to my world.....Im in a permanent state of confusion! 

Cheers! But yes, it hurt, but usually, and Ive probably just jinxed it now, but they dont usually hurt much the day after, so we'll see!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, welcome to my world.....Im in a permanent state of confusion!
> 
> Cheers! But yes, it hurt, but usually, and Ive probably just jinxed it now, but they dont usually hurt much the day after, so we'll see!







Land of Confusion... lol, Genesis... I am sad, but I love them! lol


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Land of Confusion... lol, Genesis... I am sad, but I love them! lol


Lol, good song to sum me up!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Well you know how I like to well & truly beast them, and as they're are still slightly sore, I can never train them as hard as I should so thought it best to swap days, and I dont like doing that as now Im out of my routine! :cursing:
> 
> Ha ha, hope you didnt properly fall over doing them! Pure evil them there lunges!


Didn't actually hit the deck, but I look p!ssed when I do them. Got some balance issues lol


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, good song to sum me up!


Haha.

I think this song is appropriate for me at the moment, half asleep after smashing chest in. Bed soon...


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Didn't actually hit the deck, but I look p!ssed when I do them. Got some balance issues lol


Lol, well thats a start, and think everyone has some sort of wobble with lunges, they do test your balance to the extreme! 



Sweat said:


> Haha.
> 
> I think this song is appropriate for me at the moment, half asleep after smashing chest in. Bed soon...


  Me too......will be in the land of nod very very soon.......g'night!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Haha.
> 
> I think this song is appropriate for me at the moment, half asleep after smashing chest in. Bed soon...


You are very tunefull at the mo bro...

High sweet Quarkkkky xxx


----------



## 25434

Good morning luverleeee Keeks....how are ye today?...it's WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDNESDAYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

whoop whoop....on the slide to the weekend when I will be swinging my pants round me kitchen....oh yeah! I'm radical.....lol

Take care and happpeeeeeeee training...x


----------



## Keeks

So so very confused with my days, think its Thursday today, as did shoulders last night, then did legs tonight :confused1: and now it just feels like god knows what day! It doesnt usually confuse me like this if I do swap days, but its properly thrown me this week!

Anyway, legs done and done good! Plus double cardio as usual.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 10, dropset 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep, superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 2 x 20 each leg, then 1 set of 25 each leg

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 10, dropset 3 x 15

Outside abductors 3 x 20

Inside abductors 3 x 20


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> You are very tunefull at the mo bro...
> 
> High sweet Quarkkkky xxx


Good evening!  Hope alls good in the world of Biglbs! :thumb:

xxx



Flubs said:


> Good morning luverleeee Keeks....how are ye today?...it's WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDNESDAYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> whoop whoop....on the slide to the weekend when I will be swinging my pants round me kitchen....oh yeah! I'm radical.....lol
> 
> Take care and happpeeeeeeee training...x


Hello there lovely Flubs! 

Im good thank you, hope you are too hun! And yes, starting now to feel that definate slide to weekend and I cant blooming wait for it this week! I might join you in the pants swinging when the weekend finally arrives! :thumb:

Take care too, happy training and enjoy the rest of the week! xxx


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> You are very tunefull at the mo bro...
> 
> High sweet Quarkkkky xxx


I am always tuneful, just yesterday was in a great mood so was linking random songs that I was listening to in peoples journals... lol.



Keeks said:


> So so very confused with my days, think its Thursday today, as did shoulders last night, then did legs tonight :confused1: and now it just feels like god knows what day! It doesnt usually confuse me like this if I do swap days, but its properly thrown me this week!
> 
> Anyway, legs done and done good! Plus double cardio as usual.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 10, dropset 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep, superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 2 x 20 each leg, then 1 set of 25 each leg
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 10, dropset 3 x 15
> 
> Outside abductors 3 x 20
> 
> Inside abductors 3 x 20


Nice workout Keekles!

Days wise, all I know is that we are over half way through the week... yay... almost weekend!!! Not that the weekend is as good as it once was... lol... more gym... more dieting... just less work...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I am always tuneful, just yesterday was in a great mood so was linking random songs that I was listening to in peoples journals... lol.
> 
> Nice workout Keekles!
> 
> Days wise, all I know is that we are over half way through the week... yay... almost weekend!!! Not that the weekend is as good as it once was... lol... more gym... more dieting... just less work...


Nice!?!??! It bloomin well wasnt!! :cursing:

Lol, yep, more gym, more cardio and more dieting, but with a cat nap in between and no work, so it does make it a bit better!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Nice!?!??! It bloomin well wasnt!! :cursing:
> 
> Lol, yep, more gym, more cardio and more dieting, but with a *cat nap* in between and no work, so it does make it a bit better!


Picturing you curled up sat on top of the radiator now... hehe


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Picturing you curled up sat on top of the radiator now... hehe


Curl up!?!? Nope, when I get on the radiator, I have to streth out and lie on it, not curled up in a ball otherwise I just wont fit......Ive tried! 

Ace avi btw! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Curl up!?!? Nope, when I get on the radiator, I have to streth out and lie on it, not curled up in a ball otherwise I just wont fit......Ive tried!
> 
> Ace avi btw! :thumb:


"i've tried"... LMAO, you do crack me up! 

Thanks on the avi compliment, it does flatter me... lol, look 10x worse without nice lighting and the Pool Ball for a head...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> "i've tried"... LMAO, you do crack me up!
> 
> Thanks on the avi compliment, it does flatter me... lol, look 10x worse without nice lighting and the Pool Ball for a head...


  Im only human.....I get cold!

Lol, tis a good avi though, and its not all down to lighting, gotta have it there to be lit up!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Im only human.....I get cold!
> 
> Lol, tis a good avi though, and its not all down to lighting, gotta have it there to be lit up!


Last journal i'm in for the night, so will catch ya later aligator!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Last journal i'm in for the night, so will catch ya later aligator!!


In a while, crocodile.  Cheers for reps....I need to spread some reps first so I owe you.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So so very confused with my days, think its Thursday today, as did shoulders last night, then did legs tonight :confused1: and now it just feels like god knows what day! It doesnt usually confuse me like this if I do swap days, but its properly thrown me this week!
> 
> Anyway, legs done and done good! Plus double cardio as usual.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 10, dropset 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep, superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 2 x 20 each leg, then 1 set of 25 each leg
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 10, dropset 3 x 15
> 
> Outside abductors 3 x 20
> 
> Inside abductors 3 x 20


Hey babe, working hard I see...

Explain cable glute kickbacks????

x


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> *In a while, crocodile*.  Cheers for reps....I need to spread some reps first so I owe you.


Hehe.

Evening Keekamania!

How goes today?... what punishment you put yourself through in the name of a better you?!


----------



## Keeks

Its weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Busy week so after training and a few errands etc today, from late afternoon today, I will be putting my feet up and not moving.......all night!

Training as usual, cardio twice per day, back & abs on Thursday, cardio only day yesterday and legs today 

And its one month into prep now, seen more good changes this week, Im shrinking, yay! So, all good! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Its weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Busy week so after training and a few errands etc today, from late afternoon today, I will be putting my feet up and not moving.......all night!
> 
> Training as usual, cardio twice per day, back & abs on Thursday, cardio only day yesterday and legs today
> 
> And its one month into prep now, seen more good changes this week, Im shrinking, yay! So, all good! :thumb:


Glad to see everything is going well, enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hey babe, working hard I see...
> 
> Explain cable glute kickbacks????
> 
> x


As always! 

Cable glute kickbacks......ankle strap on, then with a bench placed in front of the cable machine, bend over the bench and straighten leg out behind, absolute killer, but a great exercise for building the globe like glute  x



Sweat said:


> Hehe.
> 
> Evening Keekamania!
> 
> How goes today?... what punishment you put yourself through in the name of a better you?!


Good morning! Well, different day but todays punishment is legs!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope all's well with you! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Glad to see everything is going well, enjoy your weekend xx


Thanks hun, you too! Will have a catch up in your journal today. x


----------



## 25434

Morning Keeks...I do cable kick backs too...they don't half hurt but my butt don't look like yours in any way shape or form....lolol....I'm a butt in progress..

errr....??? that didn't sound quite right but you know what I mean right?..hee hee

Have a GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT weekend missis...xx


----------



## CJ

Have you posted pics recently keeks ?


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning Keeks...I do cable kick backs too...they don't half hurt but my butt don't look like yours in any way shape or form....lolol....I'm a butt in progress..
> 
> errr....??? that didn't sound quite right but you know what I mean right?..hee hee
> 
> Have a GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT weekend missis...xx


Lol, they're awful but worth the pain! 

Have a fab wonderful weekend too and get swinging those pants.......I am!! xxx



CJ said:


> Have you posted pics recently keeks ?


Not posted any pics yet for this prep, but will be doing soon.

Hope all's good with you.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lol, they're awful but worth the pain!
> 
> Have a fab wonderful weekend too and get swinging those pants.......I am!! xxx
> 
> Not posted any pics yet for this prep, but will be doing soon.
> 
> Hope all's good with you.


Yeah im well thanks keeks....just starting my bulk so should be an interwating year


----------



## Keeks

Legs done and jellified true Keeks style. 

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15

Lots of :cursing: and  as usual.

Fasted cardio done on Xtrainer this morning and its a cracking sunny day so 2nd cardio session will be power walk.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Yeah im well thanks keeks....just starting my bulk so should be an interwating year


Good good, will be good to follow your progress again.


----------



## Keeks

So a few pics now Im a month into prep. 12 weeks out from my first comp, if Im ready, 14 weeks to Nabba NWest though and thats my main focus.

Im looking at dropping approx 15-20lbs so as long as things keep moving in the right direction, and at a good and steady pace, I should make it. Overall, I am happy with how my shapes coming along, so if I can drop the weight thats needed, think I should deliver a better package this year, but all lies in the conditioning now, so fingers, toes and elbows crossed, and with 110% maximum effort, I should be able to do it.


----------



## jake87

Yeh buddy


----------



## Keeks

Re-feed last night, so feel slightly sluggish this morning, but after a good lie in, and a good catch u on some rest, I can feel the benefit from it.

Fasted cardio done on Xtrainer, then arms and abs done.

Bi's

EZ bar curls 3 x 15

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 15

Tri's

Machine dips 3 x 15

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Kick backs 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 2 x 25 of each

Hill walkers with side hill walkers 2 x 25 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 25

Another cardio session still to do later.


----------



## Jay.32

looking very good already hun... this prep will be a walk in the park for you x


----------



## George-Bean

Looking good mighty queen of quark!


----------



## Guest

omg them pics, almost fell off my chair ! lol

I need prior warning for things like that, so I can brace myself.

Anyway, ELLO  glad to see your legs day was good n painful  as it should be, cos the pain is paying off. The Keeks prep mindset is kicking in, I can tell


----------



## Keeks

Rest day today so just double cardio done, and not sure if starting with a bit of a bug/cold as slight sore throat and deaf ear, similar to what I had over Xmas so having loads of vit c and hopefully it'll pass without too much disruption. I dont feel too ill from it, but its there......damn bugs!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> looking very good already hun... this prep will be a walk in the park for you x


Cheers hun, a long, tough, hard walk in the park that is...........x



George-Bean said:


> Looking good mighty queen of quark!


Thank you! Good to have you back, will catch up in your journal.



Cheeky Monkey said:


> omg them pics, almost fell off my chair ! lol
> 
> I need prior warning for things like that, so I can brace myself.
> 
> Anyway, ELLO  glad to see your legs day was good n painful  as it should be, cos the pain is paying off. The Keeks prep mindset is kicking in, I can tell


Lol, dont fall off your chair!!!

Yep, leg days are paying off, but still blooming hate them....with a deep passion, lol! And double yep, mindset has firmly kicked in, fully focused, head in the game and now I just need the next few months to be relatively hassle free!


----------



## Guest

Nah I don't buy that, I reckon deep down you love leg day, and you look forward to it each time you do it. 

And when you are doing weighted lunges you are singing along to a happy song


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nah I don't buy that, I reckon deep down you love leg day, and you look forward to it each time you do it.
> 
> And when you are doing weighted lunges you are singing along to a happy song


Oh how I wish that was true!!!! The truth however is every lunge forward gets a little swear word of its own! And dont start me on the ham curls or leg extensions............or any other darn leg exercise for that matter!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Oh how I wish that was true!!!! The truth however is every lunge forward gets a little swear word of its own! And dont start me on the ham curls or leg extensions............or any other darn leg exercise for that matter!


Nah I still don't buy it. Queen of Ham Curls or Queen of Quad extensions 

I got legs tomorrow. Cannot wait


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nah I still don't buy it. Queen of Ham Curls or Queen of Quad extensions
> 
> I got legs tomorrow. Cannot wait


 :cursing: QUEEN OF QUARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Legs for me too, la la la la la.......see, Im already singing a happy song thinking about it!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :cursing: QUEEN OF QUARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Legs for me too, la la la la la.......see, Im already singing a happy song thinking about it!


SEE !!! I told ya ! lol

I wonder what you are really saying under your breath ? lol Actually don't answer that


----------



## greekgod

looks like its leg day tomorrow around the globe... Keeks, loved the pics.. u coming along just fine, watch that sore throat and chomp those vit c like they smarties... :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> SEE !!! I told ya ! lol
> 
> I wonder what you are really saying under your breath ? lol Actually don't answer that


:laugh: Dont ask!!!!! :tongue:



greekgod said:


> looks like its leg day tomorrow around the globe... Keeks, loved the pics.. u coming along just fine, watch that sore throat and chomp those vit c like they smarties... :tongue:


Lol, universal torture Tuesday! :thumb:

Thank you. As long as things keep on going as they are and at a steady pace, hopefully, I should be ok. Im happy with the base, just need to nail conditioning now. And yep, shovelling in the vit c by the bucket load.......no bugs allowed!!!!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Good evening, how's things with you this fine day? I've just finished my session managed 200kg on seated calve raises for 20reps so pretty chuffed with that. Anyway I'll put the rest in my journal, the one only me and you have posted in 

Hope you are well anyway? Xx


----------



## Keeks

Still not feeling 100% and its torture Tuesday, and I beasted my legs good n proper and have had super jelly legs ever since :cursing: and with double cardio, Im foooooked, early night tonight for sure.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Single leg ham curls 3 x 20 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20

Abductors 3 x 20

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 25

 :cursing: 

Also been super clumsy today dropping everything I possibly could, and whacking my knee on my desk and it hurts llike hell! :crying:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good evening, how's things with you this fine day? I've just finished my session managed 200kg on seated calve raises for 20reps so pretty chuffed with that. Anyway I'll put the rest in my journal, the one only me and you have posted in
> 
> Hope you are well anyway? Xx


Fine day on a Monday?!?! Glad you had a good session anyway and will check out your journal.

Not quite 100%, but will not be getting ill anytime soon, will fight it and kick its asssss!  Ive got some serious prep to do! Hope you're well anyway! x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Still not feeling 100% and its torture Tuesday, and I beasted my legs good n proper and have had super jelly legs ever since :cursing: and with double cardio, Im foooooked, early night tonight for sure.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20
> 
> Single leg ham curls 3 x 20 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Abductors 3 x 20
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 25
> 
> :cursing:
> 
> Also been super clumsy today dropping everything I possibly could, and whacking my knee on my desk and it hurts llike hell! :crying:


You are so clumsy hun... but very cute with it x

Your new nick name is Damage!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Getting there....its nearly weekend!!!!! 

Double cardio again today, and shoulders & abs tonight.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 20

Machine press 3 x 20

Front plate raises 3 x 20

Upright row 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 2 x 30 of each

Hill walkers with side hill walkers 2 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30

Still feeling slightly off, but not too bad now thank god, and on the plus side, mid sections really starting to tighten and shape up now :thumb: So exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> You are so clumsy hun... but very cute with it x
> 
> Your new nick name is Damage!!! :thumb:


Yes, clumsy, but no, not cute with the potty mouth that erupts with the clumsiness. I keep dropping my phone and now it keeps freezing and I banged my poorly knee........  :crying:

And Damage?!?! Im not a 90's boyband! :cursing: :tongue: x


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Yes, clumsy, but no, not cute with the potty mouth that erupts with the clumsiness. I keep dropping my phone and now it keeps freezing and I banged my poorly knee........  :crying:
> 
> And Damage?!?! Im not a 90's boyband! :cursing: :tongue: x


That was Damage Inc. wasn't it ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> That was Damage Inc. wasn't it ?


Hmmmm, you've got me thinking now, only one way to find out...........google here I come!


----------



## Guest

I can't find nothing under Damage Inc. But Damage exists.

I have a very vague recollection of them starting out as Damage Inc. and then dropping the Inc.

I'm sure they took the p!ss on Have I got News for You about it lol


----------



## Keeks

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damage_(British_band)



Not sure which one Jay thinks I am?! :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damage_(British_band)
> 
> View attachment 110060
> 
> 
> Not sure which one Jay thinks I am?! :confused1:


Well if I had to hazard a guess , i'd say none of them ! LOL


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well if I had to hazard a guess , i'd say none of them ! LOL


I think he will have to come up with a more fitting name, IM NOT A 90'S BOYBAND!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yes, clumsy, but no, not cute with the potty mouth that erupts with the clumsiness. I keep dropping my phone and now it keeps freezing and I banged my poorly knee........  :crying:
> 
> And Damage?!?! Im not a 90's boyband! :cursing: :tongue: x


I dont think your quite understanding the name Damage!!! your so clumsy falling into things,,, that you will break things!!! Hence your name Damage!! for damaging things.

xxx


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm loving the new avatar Keeks X


----------



## Patsy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm loving the new avatar Keeks X


I didn't notice it tbh :whistling:


----------



## greekgod

how u feeling little lady?

starting to look sleek in yr new avi...keep it up.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I dont think your quite understanding the name Damage!!! your so clumsy falling into things,,, that you will break things!!! Hence your name Damage!! for damaging things.
> 
> xxx


No, I understand that but Damage just makes me think of 90's boyband!!!!!!!! :tongue: I think my nickname should just be clumsy foooker!  x



BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm loving the new avatar Keeks X


  Thank you! x



Patsy said:


> I didn't notice it tbh :whistling:


 :tongue:



greekgod said:


> how u feeling little lady?
> 
> starting to look sleek in yr new avi...keep it up.. :thumbup1:


Hia! All good at the moment thanks. Felt slightly ropey earlier on in the week, but apart from normal prep tiredness, all's good!  Hope things are well with you?!

Lol, my avi's a pic from last year, not looking quite like that just yet.....


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Its Friday, weekends here!!!!  Another week of prep done and this week Im really starting to see changes, and its now getting even more exiting. Been so hungry this last few days, mid sections feeling so much different and just overall, looking and feeling like things are really coming together now. Dont get me wrong, Ive a long way to go and much to do, but its coming along nicely and just cant wait to see how I come in thie year. 

Also, cheat tomorrow and Ive found the new flavour kit kats, so cant wait to try them!!!!!!!!! More excitement!!!!!!!! And even more excitment, booked my mini summer holiday last night, a girly weekend in Benidorm 3 weeks after my last comp, so will be more than ready for some sun, sea and a drink or 3!  Can hardly contain all my excitment, Im like a kid on a sugar drip at Disneyland! :bounce:

Anyway, back to training. Double cardio yesterday and today, with back yesterday and chest, bi's and abs today.

Back

Daffy pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

One arm rows 3 x 20 each arm

Tonight - Chest, bi's & abs

Incline db press 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 12

Incline db flies 3 x 20

Bi's

Warm up hammers

Alternate db curls 3 x 15

Concentration curls 3 x 20

Cable bar curls 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 2 x 30 of each

Hill walkers with side hill walkers 2 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30

:bounce:  :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Mint kit Kat chunky. Had one last night it was errrrr mint!!!

I enjoyed it anyway. What's the plans for this weekend?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Mint kit Kat chunky. Had one last night it was errrrr mint!!!
> 
> I enjoyed it anyway. What's the plans for this weekend?


Lol, I didnt get the mint one but I did get the others! mg: 

Nothing exciting really, rest, cardio, training etc, but thats how I like my weekends at the moment, lazy!  How about you?


----------



## H10dst

Pretty much the same, bit if cardio,training shoulders on Sunday plus clean and jerks. Eating loads of good clean foods (!) think that's all. Looking at doing another pro hormone course too


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Pretty much the same, bit if cardio,training shoulders on Sunday plus clean and jerks. Eating loads of good clean foods (!) think that's all. Looking at doing another pro hormone course too


Good good!!! All sounds good! Ive got shoulders on Sunday too! 

Dont get poorly this time if you have another course, get those vits in first!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good good!!! All sounds good! Ive got shoulders on Sunday too!
> 
> Dont get poorly this time if you have another course, get those vits in first!


Ok boss lady!!! Multi vits and vit c tabs all the way


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ok boss lady!!! Multi vits and vit c tabs all the way


 :tongue: Yep, boss lady might be daft at times, but sometimes she does speak a little bit of sense.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :tongue: Yep, boss lady might be daft at times, but sometimes she does speak a little bit of sense.


True but defo daft more time than sense


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> True but defo daft more time than sense


 mg: No........I talk daft sense! But it all makes perfect sense to me, in my own little world. :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: No........I talk daft sense! But it all makes perfect sense to me, in my own little world. :tongue:


Daft sense?!?!? That makes great sense.


----------



## Guest

Good work you done earlier kiddo  Glad you feeling better n well you seem to be on a space hopper. 

Since reading your journal I find myself holding reps now ! LOL Contract the muscle then hold it and wonder why, well it's cos I READ IT HERE FIRST 

What's worrying though is it wasn't a concious decision to do it, I just started doing it. So your journal has subliminally changed the way I train !!! Is this quark related, is quark really some kinda gel that allows Keeks mind control ? Is this how you plan to take over the world ?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Daft sense?!?!? That makes great sense.


Exactly!!! :tongue:



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Good work you done earlier kiddo  Glad you feeling better n well you seem to be on a space hopper.
> 
> Since reading your journal I find myself holding reps now ! LOL Contract the muscle then hold it and wonder why, well it's cos I READ IT HERE FIRST
> 
> What's worrying though is it wasn't a concious decision to do it, I just started doing it. So your journal has subliminally changed the way I train !!! Is this quark related, is quark really some kinda gel that allows Keeks mind control ? Is this how you plan to take over the world ?


Im bouncier than a super charged space hopper at the moment! :bounce:

Yay, thats great, and you can really feel it when holding the rep, killer!!!! Now do it with some leg exercises and you got pure evil hell right there holding that rep! :cursing: 

Well, Im slowly gathering up folk by quark control. I could start my own cult couldnt I?!?! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Exactly!!! :tongue:
> 
> Im bouncier than a super charged space hopper at the moment! :bounce:
> 
> Yay, thats great, and you can really feel it when holding the rep, killer!!!! Now do it with some leg exercises and you got pure evil hell right there holding that rep! :cursing:
> 
> Well, Im slowly gathering up folk by quark control. I could start my own cult couldnt I?!?! :thumb:


The cult of keeks ! Got a nice ring to it


----------



## loganator

Queen quark lol !! thanks for coming over to my blog ...keep up the hard work , see you at the Nwest


----------



## 25434

Morning Keeks......have a lovely weekens...


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its Friday, weekends here!!!!  Another week of prep done and this week Im really starting to see changes, and its now getting even more exiting. Been so hungry this last few days, mid sections feeling so much different and just overall, looking and feeling like things are really coming together now. Dont get me wrong, Ive a long way to go and much to do, but its coming along nicely and just cant wait to see how I come in thie year.
> 
> Also, cheat tomorrow and Ive found the new flavour kit kats, so cant wait to try them!!!!!!!!! More excitement!!!!!!!! And even more excitment, booked my mini summer holiday last night, a girly weekend in Benidorm 3 weeks after my last comp, so will be more than ready for some sun, sea and a drink or 3!  Can hardly contain all my excitment, Im like a kid on a sugar drip at Disneyland! :bounce:
> 
> Anyway, back to training. Double cardio yesterday and today, with back yesterday and chest, bi's and abs today.
> 
> Back
> 
> Daffy pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> One arm rows 3 x 20 each arm
> 
> Tonight - Chest, bi's & abs
> 
> Incline db press 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 12
> 
> Incline db flies 3 x 20
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Warm up hammers
> 
> Alternate db curls 3 x 15
> 
> Concentration curls 3 x 20
> 
> Cable bar curls 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 2 x 30 of each
> 
> Hill walkers with side hill walkers 2 x 30 of each
> 
> Crunches on a ball 2 x 30
> 
> :bounce:  :bounce:


Well done babe, Glad its all on track..... and going well xx


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> The cult of keeks ! Got a nice ring to it


Quark would have to be mentioned somewhere though........



loganator said:


> Queen quark lol !! thanks for coming over to my blog ...keep up the hard work , see you at the Nwest


And thanks for popping in here too. Yep, only hard work going on in here!  So excited already for Nwest! :bounce:



Flubs said:


> Morning Keeks......have a lovely weekens...


Good morning! Thank you and have a fantastic weekend too! :thumb:



Jay.32 said:


> Well done babe, Glad its all on track..... and going well xx


Thank you.  Yep, all on track now and will stay that way!!! xxx


----------



## Keeks

Excitment growing, just done weekly measurements and over 1/2 inch off my bum, and another 1.5lbs off. I felt like this had been a really good week prep wise and it definately has!!!! Really happy, and feeling even more positive! :bounce: And super hyper! :bounce:


----------



## greekgod

good to hear u seeing changes... just keep at it.... enjoy yr weekend:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

One lot of cardio done, legs done and I think something crazy's going on.......I didnt mind todays leg session!!!!! Think it might be due to the fact that Im a happy little bunny, but powered through it and felt awesome wobbling down the stairs after!!  There were still a few little bad words, but said in a happier tone!

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep :cursing:

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 25

SLDL's 6 x 12 superset with wide stance SLDL's 6 x 12 :cursing:

Cardio this after then feet up!


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> good to hear u seeing changes... just keep at it.... enjoy yr weekend:thumbup1:


Yep, this is the stage now where I know its all worth it and it gets really exciting as you can sort of see whats coming. 

Thanks, have a fab weekend too! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> One lot of cardio done, legs done and I think something crazy's going on.......I didnt mind todays leg session!!!!! Think it might be due to the fact that Im a happy little bunny, but powered through it and felt awesome wobbling down the stairs after!!  There were still a few little bad words, but said in a happier tone!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep :cursing:
> 
> Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Leg curls on a ball 3 x 25
> 
> SLDL's 6 x 12 superset with wide stance SLDL's 6 x 12 :cursing:
> 
> Cardio this after then feet up!


lol nice to see you happy hun... cant wait to get a couple of weeks into prep now to see some changes like you...

xxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> lol nice to see you happy hun... cant wait to get a couple of weeks into prep now to see some changes like you...
> 
> xxx


Thank you. Im officially writing January off as a bad month, but now everythings really coming together and it feels good! Feel a bit daft at the min though, just chuckling away to myself and smiling like a cheshire cat, but its good! 

Yay, it is mega excitig when you do actually start seeing the changes, and gives you so much more motivation and energy in a way. Cant wait to see your journey. Have you got all sorted for Monday then? Diet etc.

xxx


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23

Reps given !

Right everyone since it's nearly valentimes day Keeks don't want flowers or choclate all she wants is a bath full of quark and candles around it!

Do this she will love you for ever and it will be her dream come true! lol

:bounce:


----------



## Keeks

LIL-SCOOB-23 said:


> Reps given !
> 
> Right everyone since it's nearly valentimes day Keeks don't want flowers or choclate all she wants is a bath full of quark and candles around it!
> 
> Do this she will love you for ever and it will be her dream come true! lol
> 
> :bounce:


Cheers for reps.

Lol, yep, the way to my heart is through quark, and a bath full would sure as hell do the trick!


----------



## greekgod

Keeks said:


> Cheers for reps.
> 
> Lol, yep, the way to my heart is through quark, and a bath full would sure as hell do the trick!


So would u sink yrself into the bath of quark like CLEOPATRA used to do in fresh milk or do just eat it out of the tub???


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> So would u sink yrself into the bath of quark like CLEOPATRA used to do in fresh milk or do just eat it out of the tub???


Decisions, decisions.......BOTH!!!!!


----------



## Patsy

No she just soaks her feet in a bucket of quark! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> No she just soaks her feet in a bucket of quark! :lol:


No way, unless Im fully going in, thats just a waste of quark!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> No way, unless Im fully going in, thats just a waste of quark!


Damn right dont wanna lose one of ya toenails either pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Damn right dont wanna lose one of ya toenails either pmsl! :lol:


Ewwwww, Im not a huge fan of feet anyway. In fact I might actually like them a bit more if they were covered in quark! :thumb:


----------



## jake87

i know 1/2 inch off your bum is supposed to be a good thing but it doesnt sound like it:no:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ewwwww, Im not a huge fan of feet anyway. In fact I might actually like them a bit more if they were covered in quark! :thumb:


It might help with the hobbit feet??

Off to train shoulders and bi's now, just had a cheeky can of red bull silver edition and it was yummmmy!!!


----------



## Keeks

jake87 said:


> i know 1/2 inch off your bum is supposed to be a good thing but it doesnt sound like it:no:


Lol, trust me on this one. Still got a few inches to come off it yet but so far, its looking promising, more rounded and lifted as opposed to the same time in last years prep. The globes are coming! 



H10dst said:


> It might help with the hobbit feet??
> 
> Off to train shoulders and bi's now, just had a cheeky can of red bull silver edition and it was yummmmy!!!


Lol, was only talking about my hobbit feet yesterday. Theres no helping them bad boys when they surface, even quark wouldnt help!

Have a good session! And post your session in your journal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done and gym session, so just another cardio session to do and then its time to chill.

Shoulders, tri's & abs today and after doing the quick shoulders blast, it was very tough doing triceps, they burned like hell!

Shoulders

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Front alternate db raises - 16, 14, 12 reps

Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Rear delt raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Front static db hold 2 x 30 secs

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Rope pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches and leg raises on a bench 2 x 30 of each

Hill walkers and side hill walkers 2 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 2 x 30


----------



## BestBefore1989

Fantastic Hun

I think you must be the most consistent out of all the people I know and whose journals follow.

Your like some kinda Quark fuel machine, awesome :thumb:

Reps sent


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Fasted cardio done and gym session, so just another cardio session to do and then its time to chill.
> 
> Shoulders, tri's & abs today and after doing the quick shoulders blast, it was very tough doing triceps, they burned like hell!
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps
> 
> Front alternate db raises - 16, 14, 12 reps
> 
> Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Rear delt raises - 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Front static db hold 2 x 30 secs
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Rope pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Lying kickbacks 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches and leg raises on a bench 2 x 30 of each
> 
> Hill walkers and side hill walkers 2 x 30 of each
> 
> Crunches on a ball 2 x 30


Another great workout Keekles, 1 more day down and 1 day closer to first comp!!

Unleash your inner teapot!!!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fantastic Hun
> 
> I think you must be the most consistent out of all the people I know and whose journals follow.
> 
> Your like some kinda Quark fuel machine, awesome  :thumb:
> 
> Reps sent


Aww, thanks. Yep, consistency is the key. I can honestly say that since I started training, I can only remember missing a few sessions due to being ill etc, and I have never missed a session just because I didnt want to train.

I love competing and to me, what I do is a way of life. Its no great effort as such. Yes its hard, but for me, its my lifestyle and wouldnt have it any other way. Since I started all of this, I've found happiness, cheesy and corny sounding I know, but it makes me happy and thats why I give it my all.

And its also really nice to get comments like yours so a big thank you! 



Sweat said:


> Another great workout Keekles, 1 more day down and 1 day closer to first comp!!
> 
> Unleash your inner teapot!!!


Yep, another day closer till the teapot hits the stage again......the new improved 2013 teapot that is!!!


----------



## SpotMe?

Hi Keeks  just reading through your journal, still got a lot to read through but so far it's been a great read!

What a transformation from where you started to the following competition, inspiring!

Also I have a question... I saw on an earlier post you have IBS, as do I. How do you handle the vicious cirlce of stress, then bloat, then stress more then bloat more lol I seem to be stuck inside it :/ very frustrating...

My first comp is 8 weeks away ahhhhhhh, I'm bricking it....


----------



## Keeks

Cardio only today so fasted cardio and another session done tonight.

I feel like at the moment, Im at the stage where I can see changes literally every few days, its so exciting and right now, Im enjoying prep.  All's good! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Glad everything s going well


----------



## dtlv

Heya hotstuff 

Sounds like the prep is going very well right now, everything coordinated well and working to good progress... so nice to read a journal that isn't full of panic :lol:

I actually have a question for you concerning your fav topic... QUARK!!! 

Is it something you think would work well in a bulking mrp type shake? Have got to the point where I need to up my kcals a lot more, and I find eating big very difficult so am looking at the shakes option, but after some new ideas beyond the standard 'whey, oats and evoo' template... only had quark a few times in my life, but am curious about trying it in this context so thought I'd consult the worlds leading expert for advice


----------



## Keeks

SpotMe? said:


> Hi Keeks  just reading through your journal, still got a lot to read through but so far it's been a great read!
> 
> What a transformation from where you started to the following competition, inspiring!
> 
> Also I have a question... I saw on an earlier post you have IBS, as do I. How do you handle the vicious cirlce of stress, then bloat, then stress more then bloat more lol I seem to be stuck inside it :/ very frustrating...
> 
> My first comp is 8 weeks away ahhhhhhh, I'm bricking it....


Hi hun, welcome and thanks for reading! 

Yes I did seem to change quite a lot from the first year to last season, worked my butt off and it did the trick, was very happy with how things went and has given me more umph to continue improving!

My IBS seems to have settled considerably lately, thank god!!! I do still get flare ups occasionally when Im mega stressed, but nowhere near as much as I used to. I've also learnt to stay away from certain foods, grapes are a no-no, and even fibrous veg bloats me too much. If I do have a flare up, I'll have Ibuscopan for however long it lasts for, they really sort it out for me. I also have peppermint capsules when it flares up, and I always drink green tes with mint, which helps bloating.

Yay, exciting.....will check out your journal!  You'll love it though, its the most amazing experience, and the nerves are normal.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Glad everything s going well


Thanks Dai!  Hope you're on the mend!



dtlv said:


> Heya hotstuff
> 
> Sounds like the prep is going very well right now, everything coordinated well and working to good progress... so nice to read a journal that isn't full of panic :lol:
> 
> I actually have a question for you concerning your fav topic... QUARK!!!
> 
> Is it something you think would work well in a bulking mrp type shake? Have got to the point where I need to up my kcals a lot more, and I find eating big very difficult so am looking at the shakes option, but after some new ideas beyond the standard 'whey, oats and evoo' template... only had quark a few times in my life, but am curious about trying it in this context so thought I'd consult the worlds leading expert for advice


Evening! A question about quark..........well you've come to the right place!  Yep, get it in a shake and its easy extra cals, and if added to a shake, will be an easier way of getting more cals in if you're not into big eating. Quarks great though for adding into your diet as a light eat too, so if you add whey or flavouring to it, it can be a really easy light eat but still getting more cals in. Think the thing with quark is its such an easy to eat high protein food. Even to make a sugar free jelly with it, another easy to eat light snack. And if you're cooking sauces etc, get some quark in there too, makes them creamier and yet more cals............all in all, add it in to your diet in a few simple ways an it ups them cals nice and simply! 

As for the panic, I think its too early for that just yet, things are going well at the moment so Im just going with it, and the more chilled I am, the more my body responds. I stressed through most of last years prep and only towards the end did I chill out, and thats when things really seemed to come together, so until its time to really panic, Im going to just try and stayed as chilled as possible and just go with it. 

Loving your avi btw!


----------



## dtlv

Something 'light' but with decent protein is exactly what I am after... my appetite shuts down way too fast with fatty or sugary foods, which is great when it comes to generally eating healthy or cutting, but an absolute nightmare when looking to gain some weight.

Ironically protein, the one macro that should shut down appetite due to its effect on hormones that affect appetite, doesn't seem to kill my appetite so much... freak is me :lol:

Glad you like the ab avi, (your avi ain't bad either  ) but am planning to cover them up a bit more with some insulation for a while... hopefully though will be whoring a better set later in the year after have built myself up a bit more and trimmed back down


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> *Something 'light' but with decent protein is exactly what I am after*... my appetite shuts down way too fast with fatty or sugary foods, which is great when it comes to generally eating healthy or cutting, but an absolute nightmare when looking to gain some weight.
> 
> Ironically protein, the one macro that should shut down appetite due to its effect on hormones that affect appetite, doesn't seem to kill my appetite so much... freak is me :lol:
> 
> Glad you like the ab avi, (your avi ain't bad either  ) but am planning to cover them up a bit more with some insulation for a while... hopefully though will be whoring a better set later in the year after have built myself up a bit more and trimmed back down


Well in a nutshell........thats quark!!!!!  It really is so easy to eat, and versatile too so even adding it to things all helps get those extras in!

Lol, well, quark can help make some pretty decent ab insulation, and helps build niceness under the insulation so get plenty of quark down ya and cant wait to see the abs what quark built! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Thanks Dai!  Hope you're on the mend!


thanks


----------



## Guest

I am eating a banana.

I felt the need to share that fact, and seeing as I was reading your journal, you were the obvious choice.

The banana is good !

(lol stupid mood today, glad ya prep is going good. Keep it up She-Ra)


----------



## Jay.32

Hey daffy lover... you missing the quark yet??

x


----------



## Keeks

Urgh!!!! Torture Tuesday!!!!!! Fell off my front step this morning too and went over on my dodgy foot :cursing: I wouldnt mind but the steps only about 2 inches, not even much off a step!!!! Bloomin non-step!!!!! Anyway.....stilll smiling, but badly craving pancakes! 

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 25 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 25

Inside and outside abductors 3 x 15 of each (superset)

Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 25

Double cardio, rower only today.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I am eating a banana.
> 
> I felt the need to share that fact, and seeing as I was reading your journal, you were the obvious choice.
> 
> The banana is good !
> 
> (lol stupid mood today, glad ya prep is going good. Keep it up She-Ra)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Dont know what tickled me more, the banana thing or She-Ra!!!! I would give her a run for her money!!!

Anyway, glad your banana was good! :thumb:



Jay.32 said:


> Hey daffy lover... you missing the quark yet??
> 
> x


 :crying: Massively!!!!! Way too much! I would gladly give a few toes in exchange for a tub right now. :crying: x


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Dont know what tickled me more, the banana thing or She-Ra!!!! I would give her a run for her money!!!
> 
> Anyway, glad your banana was good! :thumb:
> 
> :crying: Massively!!!!! Way too much! I would gladly give a few toes in exchange for a tub right now. :crying: x


lol well you got me laughing with the "bloomin non step" lmfao

When's a step not a step, when it's a non step ! lmfao That's creasing me for some reason. LOL

Why are you off the quark, it's not gonna mess up ya prep surely ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol well you got me laughing with the "bloomin non step" lmfao
> 
> When's a step not a step, when it's a non step ! lmfao That's creasing me for some reason. LOL
> 
> Why are you off the quark, it's not gonna mess up ya prep surely ?


 :lol: Exactly!!!!

Yeah I cut quark out when prepping, and just have either fish, chicken or turkey. Basically, I need full meals, so quark goes during prep. :crying: Its worth it in the end though......


----------



## Guest

omg, I can't imagine how frustrating that must be. . .

BUT !!!

In times of need










You'll need some of these


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders and high carb day  :thumb: 

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 15

Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Front plate raises 3 x 15

Upright row 3 x 12

Abs

Crunches on a ball 5 x 30

Double cardio, fasted on rower, then Xtrainer tonight. And another day closer to weekend!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> omg, I can't imagine how frustrating that must be. . .
> 
> BUT !!!
> 
> In times of need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need some of these


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I want......no, I NEED some of them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

haha, well i'll have to get them sorted for you !

And weird 2nd coincidence. I'm eating a banana again... Spooky.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> haha, well i'll have to get them sorted for you !
> 
> And weird 2nd coincidence. I'm eating a banana again... Spooky.


Lol, super spooky, hope it was a good banana!

And hurry up with my quark patches. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol, super spooky, hope it was a good banana!
> 
> And hurry up with my quark patches. :thumb:


I was a nice banana actually, it's been sitting on my desk all afternoon, I forgot it was there. And I was pekish so I munched it 

I just tried putting some quark under an elastoplast on my arm, and well, clearly there is some work to be done here. It's a bit messy.

I read your exercises for the day n (I must be tired or sommat) I read the last one as uptight rows

Was picturing you doing rows mumbling about the high price of fish.......

ho hum !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I was a nice banana actually, it's been sitting on my desk all afternoon, I forgot it was there. And I was pekish so I munched it
> 
> I just tried putting some quark under an elastoplast on my arm, and well, clearly there is some work to be done here. It's a bit messy.
> 
> I read your exercises for the day n (I must be tired or sommat) I read the last one as uptight rows
> 
> Was picturing you doing rows mumbling about the high price of fish.......
> 
> ho hum !


I could just eat a banana! :drool: But had my food for today. :no:

Quark under a plaster!?!?!? Messy but I like your thinking on that one!

Ha ha, uptight rows, I would be complaining about the lack of quark in my life right now, but instead, I was pulling funny faces. I always do when doing upright rows, dont know why but I look like a right tool when doing them! :wacko:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> I could just eat a banana! :drool: But had my food for today. :no:
> 
> Quark under a plaster!?!?!? Messy but I like your thinking on that one!
> 
> Ha ha, uptight rows, I would be complaining about the lack of quark in my life right now, but instead, I was pulling funny faces. I always do when doing upright rows, dont know why but I look like a right tool when doing them! :wacko:


lol doesn't everyone ? I currently am "schmoo"ing when doing them, caught myself mouthing it on Monday and had to stop to question myself,

"Wtf you doing?" I said

"When ?" I replied

"Just then, while doing rows !" I barked

"I was lifting the weights" I said back in a sarky manner

"Don't take that tone with me young man, you were saying schmoo stuffs" I replied sternly, but not howard sternly, just sternly,

"Was I really ?" I said in all innocence.

"Yes you were, and it must cease" I said with authority

"I'll do whatever the fk I want" I replied in a harsh, harsh but fair tone of voice

"OK well i'm not going to argue with you, you're bigger than me" I replied in a mouse like manner.

And then I carried on.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol doesn't everyone ? I currently am "schmoo"ing when doing them, caught myself mouthing it on Monday and had to stop to question myself,
> 
> "Wtf you doing?" I said
> 
> "When ?" I replied
> 
> "Just then, while doing rows !" I barked
> 
> "I was lifting the weights" I said back in a sarky manner
> 
> "Don't take that tone with me young man, you were saying schmoo stuffs" I replied sternly, but not howard sternly, just sternly,
> 
> "Was I really ?" I said in all innocence.
> 
> "Yes you were, and it must cease" I said with authority
> 
> "I'll do whatever the fk I want" I replied in a harsh, harsh but fair tone of voice
> 
> "OK well i'm not going to argue with you, you're bigger than me" I replied in a mouse like manner.
> 
> And then I carried on.


 :lol: You do make me chuckle! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :lol: You do make me chuckle! :thumb:


I dunno what the fk was in that banana ...


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I dunno what the fk was in that banana ...


Lol, now I really want one of those bananas!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol, now I really want one of those bananas!!!!!


Nope, sorry, off limits  (are they ?) besides these are trippy bananas, I appear to be off on one.


----------



## Jay.32

How diet going Daffy? have you settled in for the long ride? x


----------



## SpotMe?

Keeks said:


> Hi hun, welcome and thanks for reading!
> 
> Yes I did seem to change quite a lot from the first year to last season, worked my butt off and it did the trick, was very happy with how things went and has given me more umph to continue improving!
> 
> My IBS seems to have settled considerably lately, thank god!!! I do still get flare ups occasionally when Im mega stressed, but nowhere near as much as I used to. I've also learnt to stay away from certain foods, grapes are a no-no, and even fibrous veg bloats me too much. If I do have a flare up, I'll have Ibuscopan for however long it lasts for, they really sort it out for me. I also have peppermint capsules when it flares up, and I always drink green tes with mint, which helps bloating.
> 
> Yay, exciting.....will check out your journal!  You'll love it though, its the most amazing experience, and the nerves are normal.


That's great your IBS isn't causing you problems  it can be sooo annoying sometimes! :/ Because of mine I can't do really high intensity circuits as my spasms go mental and I just end up on the floor curled up in a ball aha.

I found out yesterday that there will be over a thousand people watching  couldn't believe it, but I'm hoping that the lights will be so bright I can't see them haha.

Best of luck for 2013 I'm sure you'll do well, I can tell just by reading your journal your determination will take you far


----------



## Patsy

I have IBS right now... Im Bloody Starving! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Power fooooked tonight, early night needed, then up bright and early to do it all again tomorrow! :yawn: Thank quark its Friday!!!!

Double cardio and back & abs today.

Back

Daffy pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hyps on a ball 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

As well as mega tired, Ive been mega hungry today too, all good though, looking forward to measurements etc this weekend!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nope, sorry, off limits  (are they ?) besides these are trippy bananas, I appear to be off on one.


Yep, off limits but save me one for after prep, I well want one of these trippy bananas!! 



Jay.32 said:


> How diet going Daffy? have you settled in for the long ride? x


Yep, diets spot on and although Im missing certain foods, Im just into a routine with it all now and it doesnt really bother me too much. Hope your is going ok too hun. x



SpotMe? said:


> That's great your IBS isn't causing you problems  it can be sooo annoying sometimes! :/ Because of mine I can't do really high intensity circuits as my spasms go mental and I just end up on the floor curled up in a ball aha.
> 
> I found out yesterday that there will be over a thousand people watching  couldn't believe it, but I'm hoping that the lights will be so bright I can't see them haha.
> 
> Best of luck for 2013 I'm sure you'll do well, I can tell just by reading your journal your determination will take you far


Yeah I know how rubbish it can be, but thankfully know how to control mine a bit more now. Hope yours does settle too.

Lol, thats a huge crowd but once your up there, you dont really feel it. And the more crowd, the better as everyone gets behind you and the atmospheres great.

Thank you, and best of luck to you too, cant wait to see pics of your comp! Very excited for you! 



Patsy said:


> I have IBS right now... Im Bloody Starving! :lol:


I have that sort of IBS a lot at the moment, Im always clock watching for the next meal time! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

It is getting daft though hun ! Everytime I eat a banana sat here, I think "I gotta go write on Keek's journal" :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> It is getting daft though hun ! Everytime I eat a banana sat here, I think "I gotta go write on Keek's journal" :bounce:


Lol, does that mean you're eating a banana now? I could understand it if you were eating quark and then think of my journal, but bananas!??! :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol, does that mean you're eating a banana now? I could understand it if you were eating quark and then think of my journal, but bananas!??! :confused1:


Yes I appear to have migrated from quark to bananas now.

Next week Asparagus !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yes I appear to have migrated from quark to bananas now.
> 
> Next week Asparagus !


No, migrate back to quark!!! If I cant have it, then you can have my share of it and tell me how fab quark is!!!!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> No, migrate back to quark!!! If I cant have it, then you can have my share of it and tell me how fab quark is!!!!


Yeah but I still eat quark anyway.

But anything to help out, i'm gonna go get me a plate of melba toasts smothered in quark. Hows that ?

Not an asparagus in sight !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah but I still eat quark anyway.
> 
> But anything to help out, i'm gonna go get me a plate of melba toasts smothered in quark. Hows that ?
> 
> Not an asparagus in sight !


Now you're talking!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Now you're talking!!! :thumb:


I would give you a blow by blow, but that would probably get quark all over my screen. :clap:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Now you're talking!!! :thumb:


btw Missy !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> btw Missy !


Awwwwww, thank you!!!!! So cute!!!!! 

Happy valentines day to you too! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

There was a distinct lack of mushy stuff over your journal for today, so I thought i'd do the honours 

Plus I had to use the doggy one, cos my dog just ate a load of quark off my finger, she loves it too ! lol I be fighting over it soon.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> There was a distinct lack of mushy stuff over your journal for today, so I thought i'd do the honours
> 
> Plus I had to use the doggy one, cos my dog just ate a load of quark off my finger, she loves it too ! lol I be fighting over it soon.


Awwww thats very sweet of you, and yes........my first four legged quark convert, woo hoo!!!! :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Awwww thats very sweet of you, and yes........my first four legged quark convert, woo hoo!!!! :bounce: :thumb:


Oh yeah ! She is too ! She loves it, sits by my leg looking up at me with them puppy dog eyes (She's 12 ffs) when im making my grub with it lol.

Blimey you've transcended humans and you're doing animals now ! lol


----------



## Keeks

Weekends here!!!!!!!!! :bounce:

Double cardio today but had a slight change round tonight and came home from work and went for a power walk, then did gym later, was just so nice to be outside doing cardio!! 

Chest & bi's tonight.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Incline db flies with a twist at the top 3 x 15

Bi's

Zottmans 3 x 15

EZ bar preacher curls 3 x 15

X body hammers 3 x 12

Will hopefully do most of weekend cardio outside this weekend as weathers meant to be nice!  Then actually going out tomorrow night so very excited!! Will be nice to do something other than work and train and to actually get dressed up instead of just living in work clothes or trackies! :bounce:

And mega excited still for tomorrows weigh in!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Oh yeah ! She is too ! She loves it, sits by my leg looking up at me with them puppy dog eyes (She's 12 ffs) when im making my grub with it lol.
> 
> Blimey you've transcended humans and you're doing animals now ! lol


Lol, Im slowly but surely taking over the world!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Weekends here!!!!!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Double cardio today but had a slight change round tonight and came home from work and went for a power walk, then did gym later, was just so nice to be outside doing cardio!!
> 
> Chest & bi's tonight.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 10
> 
> Incline db flies with a twist at the top 3 x 15
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Zottmans 3 x 15
> 
> EZ bar preacher curls 3 x 15
> 
> X body hammers 3 x 12
> 
> Will hopefully do most of weekend cardio outside this weekend as weathers meant to be nice!  Then actually going out tomorrow night so very excited!! Will be nice to do something other than work and train and to actually get dressed up instead of just living in work clothes or trackies! :bounce:
> 
> And mega excited still for tomorrows weigh in!!!!!!!


Yeah weather gonna be alright for once, so time to get the bike out n hit the roads 

Where ya off tomorrow night, anywhere nice ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah weather gonna be alright for once, so time to get the bike out n hit the roads
> 
> Where ya off tomorrow night, anywhere nice ?


Yep, enjoy the weather while its nice, makes a change doesnt it!!!!

Just into town, nothing special but its just nice to get out and see my girls!


----------



## 25434

Happy weekdn Keeks...have a really lovely night out....stay safe, don't walk home on your own or anything like that.....


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Yep, enjoy the weather while its nice, makes a change doesnt it!!!!
> 
> Just into town, nothing special but its just nice to get out and see my girls!


Have a good night  Good to let ya hair down. Something I wouldn't know about. Being a skinhead n all LOL


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Happy weekdn Keeks...have a really lovely night out....stay safe, don't walk home on your own or anything like that.....


Wise advice  Heed it O Lord of thine Quarkology


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Happy weekdn Keeks...have a really lovely night out....stay safe, don't walk home on your own or anything like that.....


Evening Flubs! Happy weekend!!!  Thank you, I will be careful. Im driving anyway so will no doubt be in bed early, cant do late nights now, lol!



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Have a good night  Good to let ya hair down. Something I wouldn't know about. Being a skinhead n all LOL


Yep, lol, I plan on just relaxing for one night, let my hair down and just get away from prep for a few hours!


----------



## Guest

Top Banana


----------



## greekgod

glad u going out tomorrow with yr girls, it will do u the world of good,

i hit chest and bi's too tonite..

sunday is my weigh in day and might shoot some pics of my progress...

enjoy yr saturday..


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> glad u going out tomorrow with yr girls, it will do u the world of good,
> 
> i hit chest and bi's too tonite..
> 
> sunday is my weigh in day and might shoot some pics of my progress...
> 
> enjoy yr saturday..


Yeah it will be just nice to do something different, and to be hungry, tired and short tempered in a different place other than the gym and work!  Just kidding!

Hope Sunday weigh in has good results, and will be inetrested in seeing some prgress pics if you post some.

Thank you, enjoy your Saturday too! :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Good morning global glutes!!! How's things? I think I'm better today and looking forward to a back and shoulder session tomorrow  you excited about going out tonight?


----------



## Sweat

Mawning smelly!

Hope your well today and all that jazz.

Take care.


----------



## Keeks

:bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:

Guess who's been?!?!?!?!? The fat fairy and she keeps stealing my fat!!!!!! :bounce: Another 2lb drop this week, and another 1/2 inch off my waist, hips and bum!!!!  Im shrinking and Im blooooody loving it! Im a little hyper this morning in case you cant tell!

Fasted cardio was a power trek this morning, which was lovely!  Then legs! :cursing:

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Leg extensions 3 x 30 holding every 10th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 20 superset with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15

Another cardio session this aft, probably another power walk, make the most of this weather!

Happy Saturday folks, have a good one!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good morning global glutes!!! How's things? I think I'm better today and looking forward to a back and shoulder session tomorrow  you excited about going out tonight?


Good morning!!! Yay, glad you're fixed now!!! 

Im soooooooooooooo excited, like a kid this morning!!!! Have a great night out too hun! 



Sweat said:


> Mawning smelly!
> 
> Hope your well today and all that jazz.
> 
> Take care.


Smelly!?!? Cheers!!! :tongue:

Yep, all good in here, in fact, all super fantastic good. Hope all's good with you too!


----------



## George-Bean

2lbs reps ;-D Global Domination awaits.


----------



## Keeks

Had a fab fab fab night last night, was great to just get away from prep for an evening, have a giggle with the girls, and did loads of cardio by dancing!! I even lasted till late which suprised me, the joys of caffiene!  And had a rare lie in this morning as my cats were at my mum & dads so no early morning jabs to sort.

Cracking day so fasted cardio was a power walk, and it was so nice!  Sun shining, not too cold, and its just put me in a very happy mood! 

Will be doing shoulders & tri's later, then probably another power walk.

Some more progress pics taken this morning. Starting to notice quite a few differences now, and although they might not be completely noticeable from the pics, I can see a big difference. Since last pics, Im down 3.5lbs, and nearly an inch from my waist & hips, and over an inch from my bum.

10 weeks out now from my first comp, but 12 weeks till the big one, Nabba NWest so all in all, happy enough at this stage. As always, could be better, but could be a lot worse and things are going well right now.


----------



## George-Bean

Looking most excellent, there's gonna be trophy's!


----------



## greekgod

Well done on the 2 lbs drop... great stuff, glad u had a good night out and yr spirits are up for the next section of yr prep... good on ya !!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Glad ya had a good night out, you should go to a techno night in Holland if you fancy an extreme cardio night ! lol 200bpm dancing to that for 12 hours 

EDIT : Just started eating a banana, so had to come back


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Looking most excellent, there's gonna be trophy's!


Thank you....fingers crossed!!!!!!



greekgod said:


> Well done on the 2 lbs drop... great stuff, glad u had a good night out and yr spirits are up for the next section of yr prep... good on ya !!! :thumb:


Yep, both have boosted me, the 2lb drop and the night out, both were needed and both are fab!!!! Raring to go now! :thumbup1:



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Glad ya had a good night out, you should go to a techno night in Holland if you fancy an extreme cardio night ! lol 200bpm dancing to that for 12 hours
> 
> EDIT : Just started eating a banana, so had to come back


Lol, would definately needs trainers for that, no high heels for high speed dancing!

Might start calling you Banana man!!!


----------



## Keeks

Double power walk in the sunshine today which felt ace, then shoulder, tri's & abs this morning.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 20

Machine press 3 x 20

Front plate raises 3 x 20

Upright row 3 x 20

Tri's

Dips on a bench 3 x 20

Reverse grip pulldowns 3 x 20 holding ever 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## jake87

how many car crashes have you caused with them glutes?!


----------



## Keeks

jake87 said:


> how many car crashes have you caused with them glutes?!


Lol, well Im not sure about that but I can guess-timate how many swear words have been said whilst trying to get these glutes, and it runs into quadruple figures by now, and thats a low guess-timate!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Well done Daffy babe, looking very good (hot) quads are amazing x


----------



## Guest

Ello kiddo  how's it going ?


----------



## biglbs

Hay babe,heard this and thought of you!


----------



## loganator

hows it going keekster ? hope all is well


----------



## greekgod

Keeks... wats up? its too quiet on the western front..?

hope all is well...


----------



## Keeks

TFI FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Quick update, will update properly later, all's ok, just had a bit of a cow of a week, been busy, super tired, power hungry, I could go on.......

Anyway, preps spot on but more than ready for a rest this weekend, and a re-feed.


----------



## Keeks

Right, again............TFI FRIDAY!!!!!!! But even better now as works done for another week, weekends here and time to chill, chill and chill a bit more. Been fed up this week with one thing and another, but a few things today have really picked me back up again so all happy in the world of Keeks again! 

My mum & dad picked me up a copy of The Beef magazine today, and when I called round earlier, they were so excited as there were pics from both the Nabba Central Britain show and the NAC show in it. They cant wait for this coming season and to see their smiles and hear how happy they were, really made me happy!

Also been chatting with my sponsors and will be seeing them tomorrow to properly sort out my stack of goodies for the next few months, all so exciting and count down is really on now to show time!

Training as usual all week with double cardio every day and weight days as usual, another torture Tuesday done, another week closer to comp time, and still shrinking. Will see how much tomorrow morning when I do weekly update, but feel like its been an ok week, maybe not as good as the last few weeks, as been a bit stressed and busy this week, but still feel like Im making decent progress. Hips seem to have shrunk the most this week, with top abs slightly coming out when tensed.


----------



## biglbs

Bless you ,it is all falling into place for you,well deserved you beauty xxx Thanks too!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Bless you ,it is all falling into place for you,well deserved you beauty xxx Thanks too!


Aww thank you!! Yep, getting there for sure! 

Hope you're well and will catch up in your journal too. xxx


----------



## Guest

Glad you emerging from a duff week , enjoy both ya lie ins  (I'm sure you'll get to enjoy them both undisturbed  )


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Right, again............TFI FRIDAY!!!!!!! But even better now as works done for another week, weekends here and time to chill, chill and chill a bit more. Been fed up this week with one thing and another, but a few things today have really picked me back up again so all happy in the world of Keeks again!
> 
> My mum & dad picked me up a copy of The Beef magazine today, and when I called round earlier, they were so excited as there were pics from both the Nabba Central Britain show and the NAC show in it. They cant wait for this coming season and to see their smiles and hear how happy they were, really made me happy!
> 
> Also been chatting with my sponsors and will be seeing them tomorrow to properly sort out my stack of goodies for the next few months, all so exciting and count down is really on now to show time!
> 
> Training as usual all week with double cardio every day and weight days as usual, another torture Tuesday done, another week closer to comp time, and still shrinking. Will see how much tomorrow morning when I do weekly update, but feel like its been an ok week, maybe not as good as the last few weeks, as been a bit stressed and busy this week, but still feel like Im making decent progress. Hips seem to have shrunk the most this week, with top abs slightly coming out when tensed.


So your in beef?? I will pick up my copy today :thumb: Glad your feeling better. Im also ending week 2 of prep, and feeling good :thumb:

x


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Glad you emerging from a duff week , enjoy both ya lie ins  (I'm sure you'll get to enjoy them both undisturbed  )


Thank you! Still didnt have much of a lie in though, think I'll go hardcore on the sleepers tonight, fingers crossed for un-interupted sleep!!!!



Jay.32 said:


> So your in beef?? I will pick up my copy today :thumb: Glad your feeling better. Im also ending week 2 of prep, and feeling good :thumb:
> 
> x


Yep, there's a few pics from NAC show, overall group pics etc and then the top 3 from Central Britain, with me looking super dark with the over developed tan!!

Cheers hun, glad preps going well for you too. x :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Gutted this morning, still not slept properly but also got up excited about going power walking (geek I know) but it was snowing!!!! WTF!!!! So fasted cardio was XTrainer, then legs done and beasted in true Keeks style! :cursing:

Also, weigh in & measurements done and although not as good a week as the past few, still dropping in measurements so all good. Knew it wouldnt be this week, so as expected but still happy enough at this point.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions holding every 5th rep 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Weighted ankle kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 20

SLDL's 4 x 15 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 15

:cursing: 

Another cardio session this afternoon then time to relax. :thumb:


----------



## greekgod

Keeks, is the magazine issue on line? in not scan yr pics, id love to see them.. what u doing for relaaaaaaxxxx 2nite?


----------



## Keeks

I think you can get it on line, this is the link to the website http://alexmac.biz/

The pics are ones smiliar to some in my album I think really, will try and post them or similar ones, its just wicked actually seeing them in print like that!

Tonight, just feet up in front of the tv. I've been going through my pics from last prep too, comparing how I look and its really interesting, will get some pics up later as weight wise, Im a lot heavier at this stage, but look so much different for it IMO.

Hope things are good with you and bet your looking forward to your re-feed tomorrow!


----------



## Keeks

I've been gong through my prep diary from last year and also my prep photos, to chart my progress against this years prep. Its interesting to see what changes Ive made, and Im quite happy with how I have progressed over this last year. I can see noticeable changes, and fingers crossed I'll nail this prep so that I will bring a better package to the stage this year.

Here are some pictures from last year, compared to pics from.

This first pic is from last year, and the second is from today.



Also, again, the first pic is from last year, the second from today.



Now in the first pics, my weight is around 126lbs, and my weight today is 133lbs. IMO, I am happier with how I look at 133lbs, as mid section looks loads better, and my bum is a lot more globe like, lifted, and feels a lot more solid. Still a long way to go but I can see quite a decent change over whats nearly a year.

And also, I feel like I look heavier in the first set of pics, so weight on the scales can be deceiving and although throughout prep I do weigh and measure myself every week, the scales are a guide to me and not gospel. If they purely went off the scales, then I'd probably give up, but charting measurements and taking pictures can help me properly assess where I actually am and how I have progressed.


----------



## H10dst

Nice to see the cupboard making its first appearance this year  I think you look great in all the pics  I agree that you look heavier in the first set, how weird is that?? Just goes to show how much you weigh doesn't really mean that much?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice to see the cupboard making its first appearance this year  I think you look great in all the pics  I agree that you look heavier in the first set, how weird is that?? Just goes to show how much you weigh doesn't really mean that much?


Lol, the cupboard shot was from last year, they've let me out of the cupboard this year!

Thanks hun, and yes, it is weird about the weight thing, but Im happy enough with the weight thing when I look at the comparison over a year, weight is just a number, thank foooook!!!


----------



## Keeks

I finally had a decent-ish nights sleep, and feel loads better for it, thank god! Weird dreams but still slept ok and had a lie-in, 8.30!!!! Check me out, lazy lazy!!!! Also, starving marvin after last nights re-feed, so thats good, did the trick!!! 

Anyway, fasted cardio was a cracking but chilly power walk, then arms & abs at the gym.

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Rope pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Bi's

Alternate db curls (paws vertical) 3 x 15

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Another power walk later and all done for today!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I've been gong through my prep diary from last year and also my prep photos, to chart my progress against this years prep. Its interesting to see what changes Ive made, and Im quite happy with how I have progressed over this last year. I can see noticeable changes, and fingers crossed I'll nail this prep so that I will bring a better package to the stage this year.
> 
> Here are some pictures from last year, compared to pics from.
> 
> This first pic is from last year, and the second is from today.
> 
> View attachment 111880
> View attachment 111881
> 
> 
> Also, again, the first pic is from last year, the second from today.
> 
> View attachment 111883
> View attachment 111884
> 
> 
> Now in the first pics, my weight is around 126lbs, and my weight today is 133lbs. IMO, I am happier with how I look at 133lbs, as mid section looks loads better, and my bum is a lot more globe like, lifted, and feels a lot more solid. Still a long way to go but I can see quite a decent change over whats nearly a year.
> 
> And also, I feel like I look heavier in the first set of pics, so weight on the scales can be deceiving and although throughout prep I do weigh and measure myself every week, the scales are a guide to me and not gospel. If they purely went off the scales, then I'd probably give up, but charting measurements and taking pictures can help me properly assess where I actually am and how I have progressed.


Hubba hubba, looking great Keeks, keep it up!


----------



## Guest

You look superior in the latest pics imo hun. Can see the progress very very well. You've done very well , you on target for something big this year.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You look superior in the latest pics imo hun. Can see the progress very very well. You've done very well , you on target for something big this year.


Thank you. Im happy with how Ive changed, just really need to get decent conditioning now, which as always, Im worried about my thighs, but Im doing the best I can and dont want to start panicking just yet. Just going to carry on and see what happens.


----------



## Jay.32

looking very good babe:thumbup1: :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> looking very good babe:thumbup1: :wub:


Cheers hun, happy enough at the minute, dont want to start panicking just yet but happy with how Ive changed in a year.


----------



## Jay.32

The hard work and dedication has paid off big time xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> The hard work and dedication has paid off big time xx


Dedication, borderline mental-ness!!! But yes, seems to be paying off.  Only thing is now Im struggling to get clothes that fit properly. I went to get some new work pants yesterday and cant get ones that look right, my ass isnt in proportion to my waist & hips, so the pants are really baggy round my waist and hips, then tight around my bum, if only I could wear trackie bottoms at work but I dont think they'll allow that!  x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Dedication, borderline mental-ness!!! But yes, seems to be paying off.  Only thing is now Im struggling to get clothes that fit properly. I went to get some new work pants yesterday and cant get ones that look right, my ass isnt in proportion to my waist & hips, so the pants are really baggy round my waist and hips, *then tight around my bum,* if only I could wear trackie bottoms at work but I dont think they'll allow that!  x


 :drool: that is all


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Thank you. Im happy with how Ive changed, just really need to get decent conditioning now, which as always, Im worried about my thighs, but Im doing the best I can and dont want to start panicking just yet. Just going to carry on and see what happens.


Why are you worried about your thighs ?


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :drool: that is all


 :tongue:



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Why are you worried about your thighs ?


Cos they're HUGE!!!! Ive got tree trunk thighs. I hold a lot of fat on my thighs and know last year they were the last thing to seem to shape up, and that was after months of dieting which I dont have this time. But the thing is Im not going to stress this time about it, not until I need to, so we'll wait and see.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :tongue:
> 
> Cos they're HUGE!!!! Ive got tree trunk thighs. I hold a lot of fat on my thighs and know last year they were the last thing to seem to shape up, and that was after months of dieting which I dont have this time. But the thing is Im not going to stress this time about it, not until I need to, so we'll wait and see.


Get squattin then  That'll soon sort them out


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Get squattin then  That'll soon sort them out


I do squat, thats how Ive got my big bum, lol!  Hate squats though!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> I do squat, thats how Ive got my big bum, lol!  Hate squats though!!!! :cursing:


I'm not going to talk about your bum, my BP is high enough ty.

BUT to burn then thighs , do half squats, light weight, millions of reps  Cos you are on a diet anyway, just [email protected] the area and you'll get mega toned legs in no time. Or better still, get out on a bike, or on the bike for long rides in the gym, cos I find that really does the trick.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'm not going to talk about your bum, my BP is high enough ty.
> 
> BUT to burn then thighs , do half squats, light weight, millions of reps  Cos you are on a diet anyway, just [email protected] the area and you'll get mega toned legs in no time. Or better still, get out on a bike, or on the bike for long rides in the gym, cos I find that really does the trick.


Lol, cheers, will give the half squats a go on Tuesdays, make them a bit more painful!!!!  Think Im going to get back on tabata sessions this week to. I did a lot of tabata last year but with my foot being still slightly dodgy, I didnt want to make it any dodgier so have held back, but think its time to give it another whirl now! Cant do bikes, me and bikes just dont get along and plus, with my clumsyness, it would be a complete disaster!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol, cheers, will give the half squats a go on Tuesdays, make them a bit more painful!!!!  Think Im going to get back on tabata sessions this week to. I did a lot of tabata last year but with my foot being still slightly dodgy, I didnt want to make it any dodgier so have held back, but think its time to give it another whirl now! Cant do bikes, me and bikes just dont get along and plus, with my clumsyness, it would be a complete disaster!


Really ? You should get on the bike though hun, honest, there's nothing better for burning the legs out, especially after a good squats session. 10minutes is all you need on the bike, constant pace, and quite hard setting, I dunno what kinda bikes they got in your gym. Your legs won't know what's hit them. My quads are still sore from the 10mile ride I did last weekend. Jay cycles I think, he'll tell ya too, you wanna sort out ya legs,  Cycling is the bunny 

And lol @ clumsy, can't crash a bike in the gym, although if you did, i'd want videos ! pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Really ? You should get on the bike though hun, honest, there's nothing better for burning the legs out, especially after a good squats session. 10minutes is all you need on the bike, constant pace, and quite hard setting, I dunno what kinda bikes they got in your gym. Your legs won't know what's hit them. My quads are still sore from the 10mile ride I did last weekend. Jay cycles I think, he'll tell ya too, you wanna sort out ya legs,  Cycling is the bunny
> 
> And lol @ clumsy, can't crash a bike in the gym, although if you did, i'd want videos ! pmsl


Oh I dont know, Ive got special powers when it comes to clumsyness!!! Yeah theres decent bikes at the gym, will see about doing a session or blast to properly burn legs out. Cheers hun!!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Oh I dont know, Ive got special powers when it comes to clumsyness!!! Yeah theres decent bikes at the gym, will see about doing a session or blast to properly burn legs out. Cheers hun!!


You tried spin classes ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You tried spin classes ?


No, my coach tells me what to do and spinnings never been brought up, dont really fancy it tbh.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> No, my coach tells me what to do and spinnings never been brought up, dont really fancy it tbh.


Fair enough, and for gods sake listen to your coach over anything I say ! I dunno wtf I am on about.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Fair enough, and for gods sake listen to your coach over anything I say ! I dunno wtf I am on about.


Lol, Im going over to see her in a few weeks so will see what she thinks. Will defo give the bike blast a go, just not sure on the spinning but cheers anyway! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

URGH!!!! Is it only Monday!?!?

Anyway, another day done!  Double cardio today and abs today, and did tabata this morning before Xtrainer, and I can feel that my foots still not 100%, so will just have to be careful with what I do.

Coach is still happy with how things are coming along, so as long as she's happy, then Im happy.  I know that I can fully trust her, her judgement is always spot on so still not panicking yet. Im going over to see her in two weeks so will probably change some things then but until then, things will probably stay the same.

:thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> URGH!!!! Is it only Monday!?!?
> 
> Anyway, another day done!  Double cardio today and abs today, and did tabata this morning before Xtrainer, and I can feel that my foots still not 100%, so will just have to be careful with what I do.
> 
> Coach is still happy with how things are coming along, so as long as she's happy, then Im happy.  I know that I can fully trust her, her judgement is always spot on so still not panicking yet. Im going over to see her in two weeks so will probably change some things then but until then, things will probably stay the same.
> 
> :thumb:


Lol @ wishing your weeks/life away just so can be closer to your goal, I am the exact same, but in theory we should be enjoying the journey, not just wanting the destination... 

"Did Tabata this morning"... Tabata is the name of some hot female exchange student that is staying with you at present? :lol:

Hope your well little one, how many days till first comp now?


----------



## greekgod

Keeks, great comparison pics... u look way more toned at the new wght... nice... by the way u are extensively easy on the eye.!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday done and dusted thank god!! Double cardio as usual and legs tonight.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 15

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20

Abductors Inside & Outside 3 x 15 of each supersets

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Lol @ wishing your weeks/life away just so can be closer to your goal, I am the exact same, but in theory we should be enjoying the journey, not just wanting the destination...
> 
> "Did Tabata this morning"... Tabata is the name of some hot female exchange student that is staying with you at present? :lol:
> 
> Hope your well little one, how many days till first comp now?


I am enjoying it, but just cant wait to get to the end too, just to see how I look and if I look different. So excited!!!

Lol, no exchange student Im afraid.

Im 8 weeks out till the first comp, but this depends if Im ready, if not, there are shows in 9 and 10 weeks, again depending on if Im ready. Main one is Nabba Northwest in 11 weeks though.



greekgod said:


> Keeks, great comparison pics... u look way more toned at the new wght... nice... by the way u are extensively easy on the eye.!!! :thumbup1:


Thank you. Happy with the changes, even with the weight increasing, I know the off season worked well for me, just hope I can nail conditioning now. 

And thank you, lol!


----------



## Sweat

Great leg workout Keeks, keep smashing them in, only 10 or so more to go till your Nabba comp then... gogogoogoogogoogo girl!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Torture Tuesday done and dusted thank god!! Double cardio as usual and legs tonight.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20
> 
> Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 15
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Abductors Inside & Outside 3 x 15 of each supersets
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20


Legs day  My fav day. I did proper squats and leg press today first time in ages. I walked outta the gym so happy 

Gotta love legs day. I know you do too.

Legs day, such a happy time

doo bee doo waaa

Happy times


----------



## completeconcentration

@Keeks

Scoob wants to know how to make quark jelly!!!


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio and shoulders today, and starving!!!!! High carb day though so extra porridge and it was jaffa cake porridge today which was blooming awesome. :drool:

Shoulders

Standing lat raises

Arnold press

Plate raises

Upright row

3 x 20 of each of the above

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Foooooooked today! :sleeping:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Double cardio and shoulders today, and starving!!!!! High carb day though so extra porridge and it was jaffa cake porridge today which was blooming awesome. :drool:
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Standing lat raises
> 
> Arnold press
> 
> Plate raises
> 
> Upright row
> 
> 3 x 20 of each of the above
> 
> Abs
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> Foooooooked today! :sleeping:


No pain no gain x


----------



## dtlv

Mmmm, jaffa cake porridge... I'd happily do double cardio for that!  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Mmmm, jaffa cake porridge... I'd happily do double cardio for that!  :lol:


Seriously, its like diet food porn!!!!! You know the diets going well when you get certain feelings towards porridge!!!!!


----------



## completeconcentration

Scoob quark jelly

He's nagging at me


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Seriously, its like diet food porn!!!!! You know the diets going well when you get certain feelings towards porridge!!!!!


LMAO, just don't let those feelings make you take the diet too far... in six months time I don't want to be reading about the worlds leanest female athlete going mad and just sat in a corner grinning insanely and rocking back and forth over a bowel of porridge and a packet of quark! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

completeconcentration said:


> Scoob quark jelly
> 
> He's nagging at me


Lol, will sort it now.


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> LMAO, just don't let those feelings make you take the diet too far... in six months time I don't want to be reading about the worlds leanest female athlete going mad and just sat in a corner grinning insanely and rocking back and forth over a bowel of porridge and a packet of quark! :lol:


Lol, are you sure your not a psychic!?!?! When people are asking whatever happened to me in a few months down the line, you can tell them about your premonition! 

Cheers for the reps anyway and hope you're well.


----------



## completeconcentration

Keeks said:


> Lol, will sort it now.


He's not ok uk-m anymore apparently he's on a break

Do you have other means of contact? Of not give is a shout


----------



## Guest

completeconcentration said:


> He's not ok uk-m anymore apparently he's on a break
> 
> Do you have other means of contact? Of not give is a shout


Tell him to get his **** on here, lazy git !!! Why's he having a break from UK-M ?


----------



## completeconcentration

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Tell him to get his **** on here, lazy git !!! Why's he having a break from UK-M ?


No bloody idea! 

Can't guarantee anything with that one lol


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Lol, are you sure your not a psychic!?!?! When people are asking whatever happened to me in a few months down the line, you can tell them about your premonition!
> 
> Cheers for the reps anyway and hope you're well.


Hmmm, maybe i should go to the store and grab a lottery ticket... maybe I'm on a psychic roll and can make myself a millionaire. 

Am doing ok thanks, just going with the flow and keeping it all simple. Had two batches of supplement freebies arrive today from different companies, and any day I get free supp's is a good day!


----------



## Guest

completeconcentration said:


> No bloody idea!
> 
> Can't guarantee anything with that one lol


lol he's gone off here n the only ppl he's added to his fb or whatever it is, are the women on here ! pmsl and those he hasn't got, he's set a snare for them in quark jelly !

He's a sly old dog that one


----------



## completeconcentration

Cheeky Monkey said:


> lol he's gone off here n the only ppl he's added to his fb or whatever it is, are the women on here ! pmsl and those he hasn't got, he's set a snare for them in quark jelly !
> 
> He's a sly old dog that one


Ha ha ha he's not added me !! Ill be having words lol


----------



## Guest

completeconcentration said:


> Ha ha ha he's not added me !! Ill be having words lol


Well he must have you added to something for him to be asking about Quark Jelly.

Incidentally, how do you make Quark jelly ?


----------



## Keeks

completeconcentration said:


> He's not ok uk-m anymore apparently he's on a break
> 
> Do you have other means of contact? Of not give is a shout


Oh right, I was just going to post it on his wall but didnt realise he was still having a break from here.

This is the recipe, are you in touch to pass it on?

Sugar free jelly sachet, 1/2 pint boiling and 1/2 pint cold water, 1 or 2 dollops of quark, mix it all together and set in the fridge.


----------



## completeconcentration

Keeks said:


> Oh right, I was just going to post it on his wall but didnt realise he was still having a break from here.
> 
> This is the recipe, are you in touch to pass it on?
> 
> Sugar free jelly sachet, 1/2 pint boiling and 1/2 pint cold water, 1 or 2 dollops of quark, mix it all together and set in the fridge.


Yes will send it to him! Thank you


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Hmmm, maybe i should go to the store and grab a lottery ticket... maybe I'm on a psychic roll and can make myself a millionaire.
> 
> Am doing ok thanks, just going with the flow and keeping it all simple. Had two batches of supplement freebies arrive today from different companies, and any day I get free supp's is a good day!


Yes, get to the shop and do the lotto, or do Fridays Euromillions, I see good things!!!! 

Glad you well, and yep, defo good if you get free supps!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Oh right, I was just going to post it on his wall but didnt realise he was still having a break from here.
> 
> This is the recipe, are you in touch to pass it on?
> 
> Sugar free jelly sachet, 1/2 pint boiling and 1/2 pint cold water, 1 or 2 dollops of quark, mix it all together and set in the fridge.


Ask and thy shalt receive , thank you keeksalicious  x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Oh right, I was just going to post it on his wall but didnt realise he was still having a break from here.
> 
> This is the recipe, are you in touch to pass it on?
> 
> Sugar free jelly sachet, 1/2 pint boiling and 1/2 pint cold water, *1 or 2 dollops of quark,* mix it all together and set in the fridge.


whole tub of quark... well I do anyway


----------



## 25434

Whole tub of quark for me too...felt a bit eeeek when I read 1 or 2 dollops....lawwwd!!! make no wonder the weights not coming off...my proportions is all up da swaneeeeeee...

Morning Keeks....have a great day missis...warmest wishes to ya...x


----------



## Jay.32

Flubs said:


> Whole tub of quark for me too...felt a bit eeeek when I read 1 or 2 dollops....lawwwd!!! make no wonder the weights not coming off...my proportions is all up da swaneeeeeee...
> 
> Morning Keeks....have a great day missis...warmest wishes to ya...x


theres 30g of protein per tub, so I need to eat it all!!


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Whole tub of quark for me too...felt a bit eeeek when I read 1 or 2 dollops....lawwwd!!! make no wonder the weights not coming off...my proportions is all up da swaneeeeeee...
> 
> Morning Keeks....have a great day missis...warmest wishes to ya...x


Hello Flubs!!! Thank you and hope you're having a lovely day!

As for the quark, as per below, I have to make sure it fits in with macros so only a one or two dollops for me. 



Jay.32 said:


> theres 30g of protein per tub, so I need to eat it all!!


Lol, wish that was my excuse!!!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks... I've a non training related question for you as i need a womans opinion. What is it with woman being messy? Seriously the hotter the woman the more mess around the house it seems to be! My mrs is by far the most unorganised and cluttered woman I've lived with by far, seriously its ridiculous as im totally the opposite and i love everything neat and tidy, even our car a brand new audi a4 and its filled with empty coke bottles, makeup and womans magazines ffs lol! Ive actualy started calling her trampy as it actualy gets on my tits! Anyone else here have this problem? Apart from this shes a good girl and we get on but her scruffbag ways have to go as when the kids arrive i dont want them picking up these traits as i grew up in a clean environment, and i love a clean and simple household all fresh but dont want to seem like im being boring and old lol


----------



## Keeks

Yay, its Friday again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Double cardio only today thank god, as Im bloomin knackered! Rest time now its weekend!


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Keeks... I've a non training related question for you as i need a womans opinion. What is it with woman being messy? Seriously the hotter the woman the more mess around the house it seems to be! My mrs is by far the most unorganised and cluttered woman I've lived with by far, seriously its ridiculous as im totally the opposite and i love everything neat and tidy, even our car a brand new audi a4 and its filled with empty coke bottles, makeup and womans magazines ffs lol! Ive actualy started calling her trampy as it actualy gets on my tits! Anyone else here have this problem? Apart from this shes a good girl and we get on but her scruffbag ways have to go as when the kids arrive i dont want them picking up these traits as i grew up in a clean environment, and i love a clean and simple household all fresh but dont want to seem like im being boring and old lol


 :lol: Oh heck!! Well, Im sorry but Im not sure what to say here! Have you never seen my food?!?!?! I am quite very compulsive and obsessive about things so dont like mess or anything like that. It winds me up too!!!!! My fella works away and he's come home this weekend after being away for a month, and already theres mess everywhere and its driving me MAD!!!!!!!!!!!

I am scatty and clumsy, but not messy so Im afraid Im absolutely zilch help here! I only have to contend with mess once or twice a month so its not too bad for me, I feel your pain Pasty!!!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> :lol: Oh heck!! Well, Im sorry but Im not sure what to say here! Have you never seen my food?!?!?! I am quite very compulsive and obsessive about things so dont like mess or anything like that. It winds me up too!!!!! My fella works away and he's come home this weekend after being away for a month, and already theres mess everywhere and its driving me MAD!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am scatty and clumsy, but not messy so Im afraid Im absolutely zilch help here! I only have to contend with mess once or twice a month so its not too bad for me, I feel your pain Pasty!!!


Lol i forgot to mention shes clumsy too! Oh well i suppose i cant complain too much as she is a good mrs apart from this and she works hard aswell as studying for another degree, i suppose ill just learn to deal with it and just follow her around with a hoover pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Lol i forgot to mention shes clumsy too! Oh well i suppose i cant complain too much as she is a good mrs apart from this and she works hard aswell as studying for another degree, i suppose ill just learn to deal with it and just follow her around with a hoover pmsl! :lol:


Lol, yep, you cant have it all so get that hoover out!!!! 

Im sure Im getting clumsier and blonder the more I get into prep. I had a right episode yesterday morning......I went on a course, traffic was awful so ended up slightly late which I HATE, then lost my car keys IN MY CAR, whilst looking for them my bra pinged open, couldnt fasten it due to work men being present and the fact that I was in the city centre, found my car keys though, then got lost finding the place where I had to go, all walking round with my bra unfastened! Then after the course, home time and I ended up on the wrong motorway but thanfully got home in one clumsy piece!

All good fun!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, yep, you cant have it all so get that hoover out!!!!
> 
> Im sure Im getting clumsier and blonder the more I get into prep. I had a right episode yesterday morning......I went on a course, traffic was awful so ended up slightly late which I HATE, then lost my car keys IN MY CAR, whilst looking for them my bra pinged open, couldnt fasten it due to work men being present and the fact that I was in the city centre, found my car keys though, then got lost finding the place where I had to go, all walking round with my bra unfastened! Then after the course, home time and I ended up on the wrong motorway but thanfully got home in one clumsy piece!
> 
> All good fun!


Lost my concentration after bra pinging open!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Lost my concentration after bra pinging open!!!!


It was a definate oh heck moment!!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Weekend, yay!!!!!!!!!!! Weigh in and measure this morning and although my weights the same, another 1/2 inch off my bum, so happy enough with that. Had quite a bit going on this week so again, think this has affected things slightly, but things will be settling soon. All in all, all's good.


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Lol, yep, you cant have it all so get that hoover out!!!!
> 
> Im sure Im getting clumsier and blonder the more I get into prep. I had a right episode yesterday morning......I went on a course, traffic was awful so ended up slightly late which I HATE, then lost my car keys IN MY CAR, whilst looking for them my bra pinged open, couldnt fasten it due to work men being present and the fact that I was in the city centre, found my car keys though, then got lost finding the place where I had to go, all walking round with my bra unfastened! Then after the course, home time and I ended up on the wrong motorway but thanfully got home in one clumsy piece!
> 
> All good fun!


Keeks i always have the hoover out here (when the mrs is in work ) :whistling:

Btw i seem to have that effect on woman, i look at them and their bras just 'ping' off pmsl! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Keeks i always have the hoover out here (when the mrs is in work ) :whistling:
> 
> Btw i seem to have that effect on woman, i look at them and their bras just 'ping' off pmsl! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Well thats an ace skill you got there, nurture it and use it!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Im absolutely power fooooked, so so very hungry today and feel worn out. Two lots of cardio done and legs this morning, so its now feet up time and will have my well deserved cheat later and I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 20 superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SDLD's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15

:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Im starving to hun... its deplete day today for me :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Im starving to hun... its deplete day today for me :cursing:


Im even more hungry today after last nights cheat. :crying: And Im actally scared how hungry I am as Im just sorting the cats breakfast thinking that their at food smells quite appetising...............jealous of cat food, WTF!?!?!? :crying: :lol:


----------



## greekgod

Keeks said:


> Im even more hungry today after last nights cheat. :crying: And Im actally scared how hungry I am as Im just sorting the cats breakfast thinking that their at food smells quite appetising...............jealous of cat food, WTF!?!?!? :crying: :lol:


good morning Keeks, so what was yr cheat meal? whiskas?? 

have a good sunday...


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> good morning Keeks, so what was yr cheat meal? whiskas??
> 
> have a good sunday...


Lol, no I went for the decent stuff, Sheba!!!  With a bit of pasta on the side.

Thanks, have a good one too!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Im even more hungry today after last nights cheat. :crying: And Im actally scared how hungry I am as Im just sorting the cats breakfast thinking that their at food smells quite appetising...............jealous of cat food, WTF!?!?!? :crying: :lol:


LMAO, yum yum, catnip is the new quark?!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LMAO, yum yum, catnip is the new quark?!


Lol, I guess during prep it could be quarks substitute. :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, I guess during prep it could be quarks substitute. :thumb:


You are one of my main mentors, so if you say Catnip is needed, supermarkets here I come...

This better give me 0.5" from my bum like it did for you...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> You are one of my main mentors, so if you say Catnip is needed, supermarkets here I come...
> 
> This better give me 0.5" from my bum like it did for you...


Full go ahead for the catnip!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done and arms & abs done, one more cardio session later.

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Tate press 3 x 20

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Bi's

EZ bar 21's x 3

Standing concentration curls 3 x 15

Cable bar curls 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a bench 3 x 30

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Also, not the best pic but a pic of my back. After not seeing my fella for a month he has been home this weekend and has described me after a months progress as having a samosa shaped back and a block ass!



I know that my back does seem to have widen over the last few months, and lats seem to be developing well, so happy enough with my samosa shape.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Also, not the best pic but a pic of my back. After not seeing my fella for a month he has been home this weekend and has described me after a months progress as having a samosa shaped back and a block ass!
> 
> View attachment 112703
> 
> 
> I know that my back does seem to have widen over the last few months, and lats seem to be developing well, so happy enough with my samosa shape.


Guns looking good to babe!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Jesus Keeks, your bigger than me pmsl

Good work!! Your looking very solid.

Must be the protein works  :beer:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Also, not the best pic but a pic of my back. After not seeing my fella for a month he has been home this weekend and has described me after a months progress as having a samosa shaped back and a block ass!
> 
> View attachment 112703
> 
> 
> I know that my back does seem to have widen over the last few months, and lats seem to be developing well, so happy enough with my samosa shape.


all looking good, starting to see some real definition


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Guns looking good to babe!!!


Thank you! Had just trained arms and they pumped up hugely this morning after last nights carb re-feed, exploding bi feeling to the max! 



R0BLET said:


> Jesus Keeks, your bigger than me pmsl
> 
> Good work!! Your looking very solid.
> 
> Must be the protein works  :beer:


Lol, thank you. Yep, the protien works and quark of course!!! But the more they bring out these new flavours, the more I keep buying! :cursing: Im still waiting on my flavour suggestions, and have thought of some new ones too, egg custard and custard doughnut flavours, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!! :drool:



Rykard said:


> all looking good, starting to see some real definition


Thank you, its coming along slowly but surely.


----------



## 25434

Sweat said:


> You are one of my main mentors, so if you say Catnip is needed, supermarkets here I come...
> 
> This better give me 0.5" from my bum like it did for you...


lawwwwd! that made me larrrrrf my head orrrffff...but cough...if catnip works for you? I'm off down the pet shop tomorrow myself....hahaha..


----------



## 25434

I forgot to mention the back pic, which was the reason I came in...durrrrp...well, apart from saying hello of course and trying to give you my strange but genuine moral support.. :stuart:

That is a great shot....I haven't seen a bad pic of you yet...how annoying of you.....:laugh:....

Way to go Keeks...fab, really fab....have a good week...


----------



## massmansteve

What's cooking good looking  how's your training goin? Haven't dropped in for a while


----------



## Guest

OK getting everyone to eat Quark is one thing !

But catfood too ?

I'm thinking you are a shareholder in these companies  lol

Ya back looks awesome, gotta be pleased with that


----------



## Aslan

Looking great keeks.

Guns are looking locked and loaded.


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> I forgot to mention the back pic, which was the reason I came in...durrrrp...well, apart from saying hello of course and trying to give you my strange but genuine moral support.. :stuart:
> 
> That is a great shot....I haven't seen a bad pic of you yet...how annoying of you.....:laugh:....
> 
> Way to go Keeks...fab, really fab....have a good week...


Lol, hello there hun! And thank you! Ive got plenty of bad pics, I dont like photos, lol!!

Hope you're having a good week too!!! 



massmansteve said:


> What's cooking good looking  how's your training goin? Haven't dropped in for a while


Hallo you!!! Hows things stranger?? Hope you're well.

Trainings going well thanks, full on prep mode again for comps coming up in April/May......exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Cheeky Monkey said:


> OK getting everyone to eat Quark is one thing !
> 
> But catfood too ?
> 
> I'm thinking you are a shareholder in these companies  lol
> 
> Ya back looks awesome, gotta be pleased with that


Thank you!!! Yeah am pleased with the shape of it, now time to get it really ripped! 

Lol, thats what dieting does, makes catfood smell lovely!!! But nope, quarks still the wonder food!



Aslan said:


> Looking great keeks.
> 
> Guns are looking locked and loaded.


Thank you!


----------



## Keeks

Another hectic week,few things going on, roll on Friday then off work for a week, yay!!! Time to have some me time, chill out, rest and then really hammer training and cardio. Need to step it up a little now.

Training and diet still spot on, so am just hoping things will come together in time for first comp.


----------



## massmansteve

Keep up the good work I am planning in competing in a local show in September . Gives me plenty of time to get everything where I want it to be


----------



## greekgod

Keeks, good 2 see you still enjoying the journey... many just gripe abt it...


----------



## Keeks

massmansteve said:


> Keep up the good work I am planning in competing in a local show in September . Gives me plenty of time to get everything where I want it to be


Thats great, hope trainings going well for you......and pop in more often!!! 



greekgod said:


> Keeks, good 2 see you still enjoying the journey... many just gripe abt it...


Trainings always a constant in my life, it is my life really and its what makes me happy. Its a huge comfort for me too and when all else in my life is going haywire, training always keeps me going.....so will never gripe about it. Its hard and gets really tough at times, but I love it!


----------



## Keeks

Beyond tired today, one more day though then its chill time!!!!!!!!! 

Back, abs and double cardio today.

Back

Daffy pull downs

Close grip pull downs

Seated row

Hyps on a ball

Upright row

All of above 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep :cursing:

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Beyond tired today, one more day though then its chill time!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Back, abs and double cardio today.
> 
> Back
> 
> Daffy pull downs
> 
> Close grip pull downs
> 
> Seated row
> 
> Hyps on a ball
> 
> Upright row
> 
> All of above 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep :cursing:
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


Nice work there  Always meant to ask, wtf is a Daffy pulldown ?

And










NO CRISPS !!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Morning lovely one,hope you have a great weekend,train and eat well as usual


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Keeks...crisps...yum.....but no, don't do that...send 'em to me..I'll look after them for you... :whistling: :sneaky2:


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Nice work there  Always meant to ask, wtf is a Daffy pulldown ?
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO CRISPS !!!!!!!!! :lol:


what ya on about :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> what ya on about :whistling:


Don't tell me you brought crisps to the party ?


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Don't tell me you brought crisps to the party ?


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


>


Gis a few ! lol


----------



## Jay.32

That is all


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 113233
> View attachment 113234


O your in the Sh!t now boyo


----------



## Guest

haha this will keep him busy


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> O your in the Sh!t now boyo


 :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Cheeky Monkey said:


> haha this will keep him busy


 :cursing: :bounce: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 113236
> View attachment 113237


haha I think she gonna kill ya for that one ! LOL


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> haha I think she gonna kill ya for that one ! LOL


sure is....see ya Jay take care look after ya self now yeh:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32




----------



## Jay.32

Keeks I gave Dai my log in details to load a pic that I couldnt load!!! and he did all this to your journal... I think you should go bloody nuts with the little bugger...


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> Keeks I gave Dai my log in details to load a pic that I couldnt load!!! and he did all this to your journal... I think you should go bloody nuts with the little bugger...


wtf!!!


----------



## Guest

I'm just off to my bomb shelter ! She'll be home soon ! WW3.

And i'm taking the crisps and jaffa cakes and kit kats with me. See you in the spring


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'm just off to my bomb shelter ! She'll be home soon ! WW3.
> 
> And i'm taking the crisps and jaffa cakes and kit kats with me. See you in the spring


thats right and take that @Jay.32 wiv ya


----------



## Jay.32

Dai Jones said:


> wtf!!!


dont go playing the innocent one... keeks knows what your like.. :nono:


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> dont go playing the innocent one... keeks knows what your like.. :nono:


sh!t i think she does you know


----------



## Keeks

mg: OMG...........WFT!?!!?!??!?!??! Sorry, I meant *WTFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What the blinky flips been going on in here today?!

@Dai Jones.....I cant believe you would use @Jay.32 log in to do this to my journal, how could you?! :sad: :crying:

Jay, oh dear, how could you know that Dai would do this to my journal. Tut tut Dai!

Also, on my way home from work tonight I saw loads of pink things flying across the sky in the distance......it looked like a herd of pigs with little round things in their piggy like claw/hoof things, think they looked like jaffa cakes............yes.......flying pigs eating jaffa cakes!!! :angry: :whistling: :lol:

Back shortly when I've been in someones journal..............


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> mg: OMG...........WFT!?!!?!??!?!??! Sorry, I meant *WTFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> What the blinky flips been going on in here today?!
> 
> @Dai Jones.....I cant believe you would use @Jay.32 log in to do this to my journal, how could you?! :sad: :crying:
> 
> Jay, oh dear, how could you know that Dai would do this to my journal. Tut tut Dai!
> 
> Also, on my way home from work tonight I saw loads of pink things flying across the sky in the distance......it looked like a herd of pigs with little round things in their piggy like claw/hoof things, think they looked like jaffa cakes............yes.......flying pigs eating jaffa cakes!!! :angry: :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Back shortly when I've been in someones journal..............


INCOMING !!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> haha this will keep him busy


Ha ha, good work!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Morning lovely one,hope you have a great weekend,train and eat well as usual


Thank you, have a fab weekend too! 



Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Keeks...crisps...yum.....but no, don't do that...send 'em to me..I'll look after them for you... :whistling: :sneaky2:


Lol. Happy weekend to you too, have a lovely one! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Well, another week done and another week full of ups and downs........upset and big big thinking.

My gran had a mini stroke yesterday. Now she's ok and the doctors are happy enough but she was very scared of whats happened and I just feel so sorry for her, but she's made of tough stuff, she's a true fiery strong Italian and this is just a little minor blip.

Also, Ive made the decision to go back to my old job, which has bascially been consming me for weeks now, am I doing the right thing or not, but deep down Im not happy, so I go back to my old place after Easter. An hour a day less travelling will also help towards prep as Im feeling worn out now, and an hour is valuable time during prep.

Its been constant ups & downs this year and we're only a few days into March, but prepping has been good in a way as its kept my mind from other things, its been a good distraction and a comfort for me.

And after all the thinking that Ive been doing recently, Ive come to the conclsion that life isnt like a box of chocolates like Forest Gump says.......I'd eat the bugggger if it was.......more like a game of snakes and ladders. You play a game, have downs which are rubbish, some bigger than others, and then you lose and feel cr4p, but then you dust yourself off, play again and then get loads of ups, and it feels fantastic, then you might get the odd down again but you've got up again in the past, so will do again.

And making the work decision has been a big thing for me, and Ive been thinking about the future and am I doing the right thing for 5 years down the line, but ultimately, we dont know whats round the corner, and Ive made my decision based on the here and now, and know Ive made the right decision for the present. Then when I heard the news about my gran, it further goes to show that you dont know whats round the corner, so even more so.......live for today!!!! And work isnt that important, so no need to stress about it that much!!

Anyway, very deep for a Saturday morning but have a good weekend all! xxxx


----------



## Dai Jones

Wow thats alot of ups and downs sorry to hear that but still looks like ya still got ya head screwed on properly so crack on


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Wow thats alot of ups and downs sorry to hear that but still looks like ya still got ya head screwed on properly so crack on


Cheers Dai. Theres been a few more ups & downs along with all that too, its literally been one thing after another for the last few months. I think now Im just a bit mentally worn out, but yep, head still firmly screwed on with industrial man size screws, (if it wasnt screwed on I'd either lose it or drop the bugger, and there aint no bum bag big enough to fit a head in :laugh and time to crack on and get the last couple of months of prep smashed!


----------



## greekgod

sorry abt yr gran Keeks, u right abt up and downs... check out my last entry on my journal...

 enjoy yr cheat meal and the rest of the weekend...


----------



## Rykard

sorry to hear about your gran, my dad had one 3 years ago and he is pretty much fine now , slight weakness in the left arm but other than that ok.

glad you've sorted the job out


----------



## dtlv

Wow a big week with decisions made and things happening. I hope your gran is ok, my best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Keeks

Thanks guys!

Gran seems ok, helath wise not too bad but this has shaken and scared her quite a bit. Brain scan tomorrow so fingers crossed that will all be ok.


----------



## Jay.32

Hey hun, you know where I am if you need a chat xx


----------



## loganator

Just been reading back a few pages , hope your gran is well now , keep up the hard work and live life to the full ..... Take every day as a new day and grasp every opportunity that you get , thats my motto

Loganator


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear about ya gran kiddo, and you've made all the right decisions, so always live for the moment.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hey hun, you know where I am if you need a chat xx


Thanks hun, and thanks again for everything, you've been an absolute star! xxx :thumb:



loganator said:


> Just been reading back a few pages , hope your gran is well now , keep up the hard work and live life to the full ..... Take every day as a new day and grasp every opportunity that you get , thats my motto
> 
> Loganator


Thank you. Yep, definately agree with that. Lifes for living after all! 



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Sorry to hear about ya gran kiddo, and you've made all the right decisions, so always live for the moment.


Yep, for weeks Ive been trying to talk myself into something that I know isnt right, and making me unhappy, but with the thought that a few years down the line, things might be better, but god knows whats round the corner so am living for the moment, which I always have really and not sure why I stopped thinking like that tbh.


----------



## Jay.32

Morning hun, how you feeling today? x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning hun, how you feeling today? x


Morning. Positive!  Trying not to worry too much but still feel so much better without the other stuff hanging over my head. Feel like I can actually cope with things better without wanting to run off for a life of living in a tent, lol!

Hope you're ok?! xxx


----------



## dtlv

Glad you are feeling ok, big smiles


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Glad you are feeling ok, big smiles


Thank you. Yep, gotta keep smiling!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Morning. Positive!  Trying not to worry too much but still feel so much better without the other stuff hanging over my head. Feel like I can actually cope with things better without wanting to run off for a life of living in a tent, lol!
> 
> Hope you're ok?! xxx


Im fine babe... whats your plans for this week while your off work? x


----------



## Guest

That's the hammer kiddo. Keep on smilin n tbh fk the world  Look after number ONE.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Im fine babe... whats your plans for this week while your off work? x


Good good. Im having some ME time this week. Shopping, having my hair done, massage, seeing my coach, catching up with some friends. And training my ass off as usual! 



Cheeky Monkey said:


> That's the hammer kiddo. Keep on smilin n tbh fk the world  Look after number ONE.


Exactly!!!! :thumb: And thats what Im going to do!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Are you still sponsered keeks


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Are you still sponsered keeks


Yep. Going down to see them again this aft and drop off my contract. Check out my comp goodies stack I picked up on Saturday........



Pressures on now.......

Also, dont think quark have got the message yet that they should sponsor me......so thought I might just get some pants sign written with quark on my cheeks anyway, they might get the message then! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yep. Going down to see them again this aft and drop off my contract. Check out my comp goodies stack I picked up on Saturday........
> 
> View attachment 113582
> 
> 
> Pressures on now.......
> 
> Also, dont think quark have got the message yet that they should sponsor me......so thought I might just get some pants sign written with quark on my cheeks anyway, they might get the message then! :lol:


is a supplement company or supplement store that sponser you


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> is a supplement company or supplement store that sponser you


Its my local supplement shop that sponsors me. Ace cos I can get any make of supps for my comp stack, dont need to stick with one make. And its ace that its a local company too. :thumb: They are also opening a 2nd shop in another town thats close to us but its a bit bigger town, and they're going to have an open day and I'll be there doing my bit, offering advice etc.....not looking forward to that, it'll be well embarrassing!

And after chatting to them today, as long as things continue as they are, they're happy to sponsor for as long as I continue to compete! :thumb:  Very happy!


----------



## Keeks

So.....feeling very happy at the moment! 

Hospital now dont think my gran had a mini stroke, and they think she's having blood pressure problems so are now looking into that. She's still not right, but things maybe arent as bad as we first thought, YAY!!!!!!! Big relief there! :thumb:

And also, feeling really positive towards prep now. Looking in the mirror now, things seem to be coming along. Still have mahoosive thighs, but top half does seem to be coming in well now. Things have started changing again, another 1lb off this week, another 1/4 inch off lower part of my bum, and generally looking leaner.

And my sponsors have said that they are happy to continue my sponsorship for the forseeable as long as Im competing, so even more happy!

So......on the first day of the first week of properly pulling myself together and just actually feeling better about everything in general, and its been a super day!  Y'see, Ive started a new snakes and ladders game and Ive climbed my first ladder!  :thumb:  No blooming snakes this time though!


----------



## Sweat

You don't need all those supplements, send some my way keekles... share the love!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> You don't need all those supplements, send some my way keekles... share the love!


Ha ha, I blooming well do! 

Cool avi btw! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio today and threw in an extra shoulders & abs session too.

Shoulders

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Alternate front db raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Seated rear delt raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Front db static hold - 2 x to failure (approx 25 secs)

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## greekgod

great news abt yr gran being on the mend Keeks, and yr sponsorship contract. helluva important to have that support behind u, just relax and enjoy yr day at the shop giving advice etc to rhe masses, others will be inspired by u... so go for it...climb yr ladder...!!


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> great news abt yr gran being on the mend Keeks, and yr sponsorship contract. helluva important to have that support behind u, just relax and enjoy yr day at the shop giving advice etc to rhe masses, others will be inspired by u... so go for it...climb yr ladder...!!


Lol, I love that.....climb the ladder, and yep, I will! 

Yep, hugely relieved about my gran, and whilst things still arent right, its not quite as bad as initally thought so fingers crossed it'll all be ok. :thumb:

And yep, the sponsorships ace, and they are so supportive which is great also. It all adds up to ease pressure along the way during prep etc.


----------



## George-Bean

Glad your ups n downs seem to be turning more into ups! Glad its not as serious as first thought with your gran.

Being happy at work is very important, good choice.

Whats the "water tight" stuff from the sponsor?


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Glad your ups n downs seem to be turning more into ups! Glad its not as serious as first thought with your gran.
> 
> Being happy at work is very important, good choice.
> 
> Whats the "water tight" stuff from the sponsor?


Thanks, yep, hge relief and fingers crossed for more ups now, had enough of the downs!

Yeah I know not many people will absolutely love work, but you've got to be at least a little happy and I feel it now, so know Ive made the right decision.

Its a diuretic which although I havent had that particular one before, they said they'd had good feedback from it so hope its good. WIll be having vit c and dandelion root along with them anyway.

Hope all's good with you too.


----------



## Keeks

I have just had the best nights sleep that Ive had in I cant remember! The cats are at my mum and dads for a few days, so even though I didnt have to get up early to do the jabs, I woke up at 6.45 feeling so refreshed and rested.

And today Im turning torture Tuesday on its asss and although im off to do legs shortly, the rest of the day will be spent doing nice things  hair, shopping and massage tonight. In your face torture Tuesday! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> I have just had the best nights sleep that Ive had in I cant remember! The cats are at my mum and dads for a few days, so even though I didnt have to get up early to do the jabs, I woke up at 6.45 feeling so refreshed and rested.
> 
> And today Im turning torture Tuesday on its asss and although im off to do legs shortly, the rest of the day will be spent doing nice things  hair, shopping and massage tonight. In your face torture Tuesday! :tongue:


What time do you want me to pop round for the massage babe?

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> What time do you want me to pop round for the massage babe?
> 
> x


NOW!!!! x :devil2:


----------



## Jay.32

on my way :devil2:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> on my way :devil2:


Well hurry up!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Its my local supplement shop that sponsors me. Ace cos I can get any make of supps for my comp stack, dont need to stick with one make. And its ace that its a local company too. :thumb: They are also opening a 2nd shop in another town thats close to us but its a bit bigger town, and they're going to have an open day and I'll be there doing my bit, offering advice etc.....not looking forward to that, it'll be well embarrassing!
> 
> And after chatting to them today, as long as things continue as they are, they're happy to sponsor for as long as I continue to compete! :thumb:  Very happy!


wow thats great not sure if you have heard of Steve Fox but he does the same in our town chatted to him a few times but don't think I've impressed him yet to get on his books, how did the sponser come about?


----------



## Dai Jones

Jay.32 said:


> on my way :devil2:


you can do one, I'm closer


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well hurry up!


No I'm on my way!!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> wow thats great not sure if you have heard of Steve Fox but he does the same in our town chatted to him a few times but don't think I've impressed him yet to get on his books, how did the sponser come about?


I just started going there when I started training and got chatting to them. They're a married couple and they are ace, always have been really supportive and helpful. They said a while ago that they would sponsor me if I stuck it out and in this game, you do have to prove yourself. During last season, they offered me the sponsorship as they were so happy and impressed with how I'd done.

Also, whilst they do sponsor some male bodybuilders, think they like having a girl bodybuilder as they are finding more girls coming into the shop for advice on getting into the sport so works well for them too.

And think they are doing another ad in Musclemag again soon so should be in there again! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> on my way :devil2:





Dai Jones said:


> No I'm on my way!!!


Where the hell is everyone going ?

Someone selling whey cheap ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Where the hell is everyone going ?
> 
> Someone selling whey cheap ?


I think they're off to the quark factory! :lol: And they cant wait to get there! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday proper turned on it ass today and Ive had a lovely day!  And I even trained legs but did them this morning so it was out of the way. Went shopping, had my hair done and just had a lovely amazing massage, and now feeling very relaxed, de-tension-ified and nicely chilled. 

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 20 superset with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20

Abductors (inside & outside) 3 x 20 of each supersets

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Power walk this aft which was cold but lovely.


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Where the hell is everyone going ?
> 
> Someone selling whey cheap ?


I wish


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Torture Tuesday proper turned on it ass today and Ive had a lovely day!  And I even trained legs but did them this morning so it was out of the way. Went shopping, had my hair done and just had a lovely amazing massage, and now feeling very relaxed, de-tension-ified and nicely chilled.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Leg curls on a ball 3 x 20 superset with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Abductors (inside & outside) 3 x 20 of each supersets
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20
> 
> Power walk this aft which was cold but lovely.


See, I knew you'd start enjoying legs


----------



## Keeks

2nd proper nights sleep in a row, woo hoo!! Woke up at 6.05 this morning so so very super hungry but feeling properly rested again. Its literally like months of tension is melting away. Going for the hat-trick tonight! 

Power walk done this morning, off to do back & bi's shortly, then going to see my coach this aft......eeeeeek!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> See, I knew you'd start enjoying legs


Ha ha, no chnace, it was just the thought of the rest of the day that made it tolerable!


----------



## Keeks

Got to the gym this morning and decided to do chest & tri's instead just because! 

Chest

Incline db press 4 x 20 superset with press ups 4 x 10

Incline db flies 4 x 15

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Kickbacks 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 4 x 30 of each

Power walk and tabata later.

Also, been to see my coach and she's happy enough and told me exactly what I thought, that Ive got a helluva lot of work to do, do-able but need to work this butt off now. I think now other aspects of my life have calmed down and stress is slowly going away, my body should hopefully now sort its self out and start firing on all cyclinders again! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Got to the gym this morning and decided to do chest & tri's instead just because!
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press 4 x 20 superset with press ups 4 x 10
> 
> Incline db flies 4 x 15
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Kickbacks 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 4 x 30 of each
> 
> Power walk and tabata later.
> 
> Also, been to see my coach and she's happy enough and told me exactly what I thought, that Ive got a helluva lot of work to do, do-able but need to work this butt off now. I think now other aspects of my life have calmed down and stress is slowly going away, my body should hopefully now sort its self out and start firing on all cyclinders again! :thumb:


Go go Keeks, full comp prep mode engaged!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Go go Keeks, full comp prep mode engaged!!


Yep, time to really kick some butt!


----------



## Keeks

Hat-trick............3 full decent nights sleep in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :bounce:  Up bright and early, power walk done and raring to go now! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Power walk done this morning then back & bi's.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 15

Close grip pulldowns 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20

Bi's

EZ bar 21's x 3

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 12

Changing a few things as from today, training etc so hopefully should start to see some more changes now as my body seems to plateau at a certain stage in prep, so now things are settling down stress wise and I seem to be sleeping again, time to get changing now!


----------



## Jay.32

A change will make it a bit more interesting too.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> A change will make it a bit more interesting too.. :thumbup1:


Yep, a change is as good as a rest. Hopefully my body should respond well now. Already, every morning this week Ive been waking up sooooooooooo hungry, so hopefully, should see some decent changes soon.


----------



## greekgod

glad u doing well little lady..


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Power walk done this morning then back & bi's.
> 
> Back
> 
> Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Seated row 3 x 15
> 
> Close grip pulldowns 3 x 20
> 
> Hyps on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Bi's
> 
> EZ bar 21's x 3
> 
> Concentration curls 3 x 12
> 
> Cable bar curls 3 x 12
> 
> Changing a few things as from today, training etc so hopefully should start to see some more changes now as my body seems to plateau at a certain stage in prep, so now things are settling down stress wise and I seem to be sleeping again, time to get changing now!


Good idea Keekster , give your body the shock treatment ....works for me !

Hope all is going well


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> glad u doing well little lady..


Thank you, hope you're well too and will check in on your journal. 



loganator said:


> Good idea Keekster , give your body the shock treatment ....works for me !
> 
> Hope all is going well


Yep, fingers crossed anyway!

Hope all's good with you too, will check out your journal too.


----------



## Guest

Wassup Keekski 

I've got hiccups !

Do you like bread ?

I've got knees

Bye !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Wassup Keekski
> 
> I've got hiccups !
> 
> Do you like bread ?
> 
> I've got knees
> 
> Bye !


Wassup Cheeky Monkey 

:lol: Hold your breath.

Yes.

Ive got elbows.

Bye!


----------



## CJ

This is one of those journals like flintys....I really want to keep up but it just flys along at a rate of knots...simple lad like me cant keep up.

Hope training is going well


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> This is one of those journals like flintys....I really want to keep up but it just flys along at a rate of knots...simple lad like me cant keep up.
> 
> Hope training is going well


 :lol: Yep, training hard and missing quark a lot during prep. :sad: But all's good.  I tell you, this journals been going on all this time and its still generally the same, a lot of quark talk really. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Wassup Cheeky Monkey
> 
> :lol: Hold your breath.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Ive got elbows.
> 
> Bye!


Everything gets a bit weird when I get the hiccups ! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio and legs done today, and change to my diet as from today, so will see how things get on this week.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 15 superset with jump squats 4 x 15

Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 20 holding every 5th rep

SLDL's 4 x 15 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 15


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> *Double cardio and legs done today*, and change to my diet as from today, so will see how things get on this week.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 15 superset with jump squats 4 x 15
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> SLDL's 4 x 15 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 15


In bold, rather you than me, ouch!! Legs in bits?!

Good workout Keeks!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> In bold, rather you than me, ouch!! Legs in bits?!
> 
> Good workout Keeks!


Lol, yep, very much so. Quads feel really tight now :crying: but no pain, no gain and all that!  Or so they say!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, yep, very much so. Quads feel really tight now :crying: but no pain, no gain and all that!  Or so they say!


So true, my calves are smashed to buggery, I just destroyed them yesterday with about 20-25 sets in total all high reps generally and high weight too of course. Hit them from different angles and the like. Need them to grow!!

Going to get your quads on foam roller or want me to come round with some baby oil?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> So true, my calves are smashed to buggery, I just destroyed them yesterday with about 20-25 sets in total all high reps generally and high weight too of course. Hit them from different angles and the like. Need them to grow!!
> 
> Going to get your quads on foam roller or want me to come round with some baby oil?


Lol, well that'll hel do the trick, beast them good n proper! 

:laugh: I have been rubbing them, trying to loosen them up a bit. I went for a massage the other night and she did a real good job on my legs, felt brill after, much needed again though!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, well that'll hel do the trick, beast them good n proper!
> 
> :laugh: I have been rubbing them, trying to loosen them up a bit. I went for a massage the other night and she did a real good job on my legs, felt brill after, much needed again though!


Ok ok ok, don't nag me, i'll be there soon to rub in quark and then we can have a wrestle...

Or actually at the moment, I would be more up for just having a nice nap away from crying babies... got a spare bed?!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Ok ok ok, don't nag me, i'll be there soon to rub in quark and then we can have a wrestle...
> 
> Or actually at the moment, I would be more up for just having a nice nap away from crying babies... got a spare bed?!


 :lol: :lol: I aint wrestling with these quads!

Oh no, hope he's not causing too much havoc! Ear plugs maybe?!


----------



## Keeks

Gutted this morning as I wanted to go out power walking for fasted cardio and it had snowed!!! No more snow please, had enough of it! Its gone now though so if it stays fine, 2nd cardio session will be a power walk. Tabata and Xtrainer done for fasted cardio instead. The shoulders & abs today.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 20

Heavy lat raises 3 x 20

Arnold press 3 x 20 superset with db press not fully extending arms 3 x 20

Front plate raises 3 x 20

Upright row (wide grip) 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 4 x 30 of each


----------



## Guest

Do you actually live in the Arctic ? You seem to get more snow than anywhere ! lol

All that pain you go through with ya leg workouts n afterwards, just think of the big picture ! And how good you gonna look


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Do you actually live in the Arctic ? You seem to get more snow than anywhere ! lol
> 
> All that pain you go through with ya leg workouts n afterwards, just think of the big picture ! And how good you gonna look


It feels like it at times!! It was only a light covering but didnt want to risk going out and slipping, Im quite clumsy and not the best on my feet at the best of times, never mind when theres snow about.

Lol. Yeah I always try and look past the actual leg session when doing it, and see the bigger picture, and know it'll be worth it in the long run, but still hate leg days!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> It feels like it at times!! It was only a light covering but didnt want to risk going out and slipping, Im quite clumsy and not the best on my feet at the best of times, never mind when theres snow about.
> 
> Lol. Yeah I always try and look past the actual leg session when doing it, and see the bigger picture, and know it'll be worth it in the long run, but still hate leg days!!! :lol:


No no no no , you LOVE leg days, you looooooooooooooooooove leg days ! ! ! See this fob watch i'm swinging in front of you, follow it , you are feeling sleepy , you loooooooooooooove leg days ! You will buy cheeky monkey a banana ! You loooooooooooooooooooove leg days !

And you're back in the room !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> No no no no , you LOVE leg days, you looooooooooooooooooove leg days ! ! ! See this fob watch i'm swinging in front of you, follow it , you are feeling sleepy , you loooooooooooooove leg days ! You will buy cheeky monkey a banana ! You loooooooooooooooooooove leg days !
> 
> And you're back in the room !


 :lol: Yes Im sleepy, but will never EVER like leg days!!!!! Never! And I want a banana now!!!!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :lol: Yes Im sleepy, but will never EVER like leg days!!!!! Never! And I want a banana now!!!!


OK you can have my banana, and that's not a double entendre ! I have a whole bunch here !  YOu allowed bananas right ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> OK you can have my banana, and that's not a double entendre ! I have a whole bunch here !  YOu allowed bananas right ?


:no: No bananas. :crying: Not allowed much at the moment.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :no: No bananas. :crying: Not allowed much at the moment.


omg no bananas !!! I'd be an evil monkey !!!!


----------



## Keeks

:cursing: Seriously cant be asssed today! Thank god theres not much left of it, but its only Monday! :crying:

Tired, knackered, urgh, frustrated, hungry and fed up and I could go on, but gotta save some for tomorrows whinge about my legs session! 

Double cardio today, and with my diet change, lots of cold fish, mmmmmmmm!!! :cursing: Cold fish for breakfast, lovely!  But high carb day tomorrow so yay, an extra serving of porridge and I cant wait!!!  And also, after my mega whinge, when I got home from work and got changed to do my cardio, I got a sideways glance in the mirror and Im actually thinking things are coming together again with this prep, lets hope it stays that way! :thumb:


----------



## greekgod

Keeks said:


> :cursing: Seriously cant be asssed today! Thank god theres not much left of it, but its only Monday! :crying:
> 
> Tired, knackered, urgh, frustrated, hungry and fed up and I could go on, but gotta save some for tomorrows whinge about my legs session!
> 
> Double cardio today, and with my diet change, lots of cold fish, mmmmmmmm!!! :cursing: Cold fish for breakfast, lovely!  But high carb day tomorrow so yay, an extra serving of porridge and I cant wait!!!  And also, after my mega whinge, when I got home from work and got changed to do my cardio, I got a sideways glance in the mirror and Im actually thinking things are coming together again with this prep, lets hope it stays that way! :thumb:


hang in there... these last weeks are were it counts... there will be times we feel abit tired, fed up etc... but work thru it...


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> hang in there... these last weeks are were it counts... there will be times we feel abit tired, fed up etc... but work thru it...


Yeah and things will get tougher from now on in, but am hanging in there now, cos although it gets even harder, the results get so much better, and cant wait for that!

When I was out walking tonight, I thought there's only 8 week left of this prep, and Im on week 10 now so more than half way through, so I know the finish line is properly in sight now.


----------



## Sweat

OMG, cold fish sounds rank, like the kind of thing Gollum eats... Raw and Wriggling... enjoy!

Keep up the good work Keeks, not long to go till you blow away the competition with an amazing body and most importantly... the revised Teapot Pose for 2013... :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :cursing: Seriously cant be asssed today! Thank god theres not much left of it, but its only Monday! :crying:
> 
> Tired, knackered, urgh, frustrated, hungry and fed up and I could go on, but gotta save some for tomorrows whinge about my legs session!
> 
> Double cardio today, and with my diet change, lots of cold fish, mmmmmmmm!!! :cursing: Cold fish for breakfast, lovely!  But high carb day tomorrow so yay, an extra serving of porridge and I cant wait!!!  And also, after my mega whinge, when I got home from work and got changed to do my cardio, I got a sideways glance in the mirror and Im actually thinking things are coming together again with this prep, lets hope it stays that way! :thumb:


cheer up beautiful... it will all make sense in the end x


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> OMG, cold fish sounds rank, like the kind of thing Gollum eats... Raw and Wriggling... enjoy!
> 
> Keep up the good work Keeks, not long to go till you blow away the competition with an amazing body and most importantly... the revised Teapot Pose for 2013... :bounce:


Yeah I can think of other more appetising breakfasts.....and cold fish is not my breakfast of choice!

Hey ho, onwards I go!  Needs must now as I really need to kick start the fat loss again and step things up so that I will be ready in time for the Northwest show. Ive cast aside the thoughts of other shows before the Northwest as there's just no way I'll be ready.



Jay.32 said:


> cheer up beautiful... it will all make sense in the end x


Urgh!!! Will cold fish for breakfast ever make sense?! Urgh again!

Yeah I know it will, and know the end is in sight now. x


----------



## loganator

Time to dig deep and fight though the pain to see those results , good attitude keep it up keekster ....

first appointment with mr treadmill for me tonight .....the final push to get totally peeled has now started !


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Time to dig deep and fight though the pain to see those results , good attitude keep it up keekster ....
> 
> first appointment with mr treadmill for me tonight .....the final push to get totally peeled has now started !


Lol. Ive got my huge super spade and Im digging deep now!  And the weeks seem to be flying by even faster now, which is equally good and bad, could do with more time but then the end is fast approaching!

Ha ha, enjoy the treadmill! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Feeling better today even though it was torture Tuesday and I destroyed legs! :cursing: It was also high carb day and soooo enjoyed my extra porridge. :drool: :drool: :drool:

Double cardio as usual and an ultra  leg session!

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Single lying ham curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 25 superset with jump squats 3 x 25

Abductors 3 x 25

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Double walking lunges properly finished legs off tonight, literally fell down stairs afterwards :cursing: Job done and well done at that!

Also, really noticing some changes now, high carb day made shoulders and arms look a lot fuller, especially shoulders which were looking quite rounded, and bum looked very round and ball like. It actually looked bigger, bit of an optical illusion amybe or the oats really filled it out, but it did look huge from the side, lol!


----------



## Jay.32

your looking awsome!! because you work hard x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jay.32 said:


> your looking awsome!! because you work hard x


This ^^^^^^^


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> your looking awsome!! because you work hard x


  Awww thank you!  Keeps me out of trouble! x



BestBefore1989 said:


> This ^^^^^^^


  Thank you!


----------



## biglbs

Good Girl,you are fooking trying so hard and it is showing,noy long now,,,,cold fish is just ,,,pah


----------



## Guest

SAND RUNNING !


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Also, really noticing some changes now, high carb day made shoulders and arms look a lot fuller, especially shoulders which were looking quite rounded, and *bum looked very round and ball like. It actually looked bigger, bit of an optical illusion amybe or the oats really filled it out, but it did look huge from the side, lol!*


Wow, you wasn't joking above Keeks, your bum defo has "filled" out a bit...



Interesting look to go for?!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Feeling better today even though it was torture Tuesday and I destroyed legs! :cursing: It was also high carb day and soooo enjoyed my extra porridge. :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Double cardio as usual and an ultra  leg session!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Single lying ham curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 25 superset with jump squats 3 x 25
> 
> Abductors 3 x 25
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Double walking lunges properly finished legs off tonight, literally fell down stairs afterwards :cursing: Job done and well done at that!
> 
> Also, really noticing some changes now, high carb day made shoulders and arms look a lot fuller, especially shoulders which were looking quite rounded, and bum looked very round and ball like. It actually looked bigger, bit of an optical illusion amybe or the oats really filled it out, but it did look huge from the side, lol!


stop it :bounce:


----------



## loganator

Looks like a good sesh , my legs are fried too ..... Walking bb lunges oossh!

It will all be worth it keekster !

Have a good day mate


----------



## Guest

RIVER RUNNING !


----------



## Keeks

Way beyond tired today, super zombie-fied!!! Early night needed for sure. Awake since 4.15am, two lots of cardio, shoulders session and late night at work........URGH!!!!!!!!!!!

But also good things too, my grans loads better and after seeing quite a few doctors over the last week, she seems to be getting sorted, and feeling a lot better in herself. 

Also, even before starting tonights shoulder session, shoulders do seem to be getting quite rounded and little ball like looking......so along with my ball like bum, it seems like I am turning into a ball shaped creature  Which in a way is good because if I am ball like, I might not need to be wrapped in bubble wrap due to my clumsiness! 

And a long weekend this weekend as Ive got an extra day off work, result!!! So a few short weeks coming up to help re-charge batteries which is much needed at this stage! 

Shoulders session - short blast tonight with 30 secs rest between each set.

Seated lat raises 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Alternate front db raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Rear delt raises- 14, 12, 10

Front static db hold x 2 to failure (approx 30 secs)

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Good Girl,you are fooking trying so hard and it is showing,noy long now,,,,cold fish is just ,,,pah


Yep, trying my best and not long left now, exciting and think I can just about stomach the cold fish until showtime, lol!



Sweat said:


> Wow, you wasn't joking above Keeks, your bum defo has "filled" out a bit...
> 
> View attachment 114499
> 
> 
> Interesting look to go for?!


 mg: Well I admit thats not the best shot, but told you it was filling out! :tongue:



loganator said:


> Looks like a good sesh , my legs are fried too ..... Walking bb lunges oossh!
> 
> It will all be worth it keekster !
> 
> Have a good day mate


Ha ha, so Im not the only one walking slightly funny today then?! All good fun though!

Thanks, hope you've had a good day too!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> RIVER RUNNING !


Have you had hiccups again?


----------



## greekgod

Keeks, glad yr gran is on the mend...

why do u get up so early? i thought my 6am cardio is early...


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Have you had hiccups again?


I think I just paniced and started shouting river and sand running like a mad man with tourettes !


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> Keeks, glad yr gran is on the mend...
> 
> why do u get up so early? i thought my 6am cardio is early...


Thank you, big relief and just glad she's getting back to her old self! 

I woke up early this morning and couldnt get back to sleep. I had a mole removed from my arm last week and think I must be sleeping on it as thats what woke me up, its quite sore and not sure if its getting infected. It hasnt felt right since I had it removed, my arm has been quite sore so will give it a few more days and maybe go back to the doctors. I dont usually get up till 5.25am.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I think I just paniced and started shouting river and sand running like a mad man with tourettes !


 :lol: I see!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> :lol: I see!!!!! :lol:


Can you explain it to me then please ? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Can you explain it to me then please ? :lol:


Well Im blaming rubber Johnny, he's proper got into my head and freaked me out, really not good! :sad:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Well Im blaming rubber Johnny, he's proper got into my head and freaked me out, really not good! :sad:


Aw ! Why that freaked ya out ? It's just a bloke in a lot of make up n prosthetics  He's called Chris Cunningham, he's won awards for his work


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Aw ! Why that freaked ya out ? It's just a bloke in a lot of make up n prosthetics  He's called Chris Cunningham, he's won awards for his work


Certain things like that can and most definately do freak me out, Im a proper girl at times!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Certain things like that can and most definately do freak me out, Im a proper girl at times!


Aw sorry  I'll keep it all pink n fluffy from now on


----------



## 25434

Morning Keeks...just checking in to wish you a beeeeeg hug and warmest wishes...x


----------



## Sweat

Flubs said:


> Morning Keeks...just checking in to wish you a beeeeeg hug and warmest wishes...x


Favouritism... never check into my journal with beeeeeeeeg hugs! 

Afternoon Keekles by the way!


----------



## Guest

I won't mention the fact I am sitting here with a tub of quark and a spoon, but ello kiddo ! Lol just passin through


----------



## H10dst

Just popped in to say hi and see how you are? Hope all is well?


----------



## Sweat

H10dst said:


> Just popped in to say hi and see how you are? Hope all is well?


Hi mate, i'm great thanks.


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning Keeks...just checking in to wish you a beeeeeg hug and warmest wishes...x


Morning!!!!  Big hugs bak and woo hoo........its Friday!!!!!!!!! Have a good one!!!



Sweat said:


> Favouritism... never check into my journal with beeeeeeeeg hugs!
> 
> Afternoon Keekles by the way!


Morning!!!! 



Cheeky Monkey said:


> I won't mention the fact I am sitting here with a tub of quark and a spoon, but ello kiddo ! Lol just passin through


Quark.......I MISS QUARK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sad:



H10dst said:


> Just popped in to say hi and see how you are? Hope all is well?


Hey you! Yeah good thanks, hope things are good with you too and you're feeling tip top again!


----------



## Keeks

IM SHRINKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its literally like I've shrunk in the wash this week, so Im gonna wash a lot now! :lol: Felt so so tired, agitated, hungry and fed up, but then lookig in the mirror and feeling that baggy clothes feeling, its worth it! 

4 days left last week at work, then after Easter I start my new/old job and cant wait! 

Also, now looks like Im on my own with you guys for the rest of this prep and possibly for this seasons competitions as my other half is off to work in Malaysia for a month or two, and he'll be away for some of the comps if I decide to do them, but he could possible miss all of them. I dont see him much now as he works away anyway, but will be even weirder knowing I'll be completly on my own, especially when doing my comps.

Anyway, back done yesterday, with double cardio, loads of tabata and cold fish, more today, and hopefully more shrinkage! Will also get some progress pics up tomorrow, when I weigh and measure, which this week, I can wait to do, but have a feeling the scales probably wont say much, but the mirror is doind so all good!


----------



## aesthetics4ever

How have I only just seen this?!?

Been on UK-M a fair while too. I see that you were competing in September last year at the start of the thread. What shows are you doing this year? Look forward to seeing your progress and journey along the way, will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Keeks

radicalry00 said:


> How have I only just seen this?!?
> 
> Been on UK-M a fair while too. I see that you were competing in September last year at the start of the thread. What shows are you doing this year? Look forward to seeing your progress and journey along the way, will keep an eye on this.


Hello and welcome!   Thanks for dropping in!

I think I need to update the opening post, as I started this journal setting out to do bikini class and then ended up towards the end of prep last year changing to toned figure and did pretty well really, placed in 4 out of 5 comps, actually winning 2 of them! 

This year, Im prepping for Nabba northwest, then will be doing Nabba UK and England shows along with other shows around that Sep/Oct time.


----------



## biglbs

Good morning,your Quarkyness,may your day be as beautiful as you xx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Good morning,your Quarkyness,may your day be as beautiful as you xx


Awww thank you! May your day be as lovely and cheery as you are! x


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> View attachment 114768


Aww cute!! I owe you reps and once Ive spread some love, will be back with reps for you!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> IM SHRINKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its literally like I've shrunk in the wash this week, so Im gonna wash a lot now! :lol: Felt so so tired, agitated, hungry and fed up, but then lookig in the mirror and feeling that baggy clothes feeling, its worth it!
> 
> 4 days left last week at work, then after Easter I start my new/old job and cant wait!
> 
> Also, now looks like Im on my own with you guys for the rest of this prep and possibly for this seasons competitions as *my other half is off to work in Malaysia for a month or two,* and he'll be away for some of the comps if I decide to do them, but he could possible miss all of them. I dont see him much now as he works away anyway, but will be even weirder knowing I'll be completly on my own, especially when doing my comps.
> 
> Anyway, back done yesterday, with double cardio, loads of tabata and cold fish, more today, and hopefully more shrinkage! Will also get some progress pics up tomorrow, when I weigh and measure, which this week, I can wait to do, but have a feeling the scales probably wont say much, but the mirror is doind so all good!


what time shall I come over :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> what time shall I come over :whistling:


 :lol: A week on Tuesday and I'll have your special plate ready!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :lol: A week on Tuesday and *I'll have your special plate ready!!!*!


 :wub:


----------



## Prospect

Keeks said:


> Also, now looks like Im on my own with you guys for the rest of this prep and possibly for this seasons competitions as my other half is off to work in Malaysia for a month or two, and he'll be away for some of the comps if I decide to do them, but he could possible miss all of them. I dont see him much now as he works away anyway, but will be even weirder knowing I'll be completly on my own, especially when doing my comps.


You'll never be Alone doing your comps - you'll have all our support ... make sure you let us know where its at - cause im from near your area - so be nice to come down and watch you SMASH it up on stage!! BOOM


----------



## Keeks

Prospect said:


> You'll never be Alone doing your comps - you'll have all our support ... make sure you let us know where its at - cause im from near your area - so be nice to come down and watch you SMASH it up on stage!! BOOM


Thank you! Thats what I love about this board.....the support you get!!!  Much appreciated! Main show is the Nabba Northwest in Southport, but later on in the year, might be doing the Central Brtain show in Doncaster and think thats near you?! (My geography's not the best, lol!)


----------



## Prospect

Keeks said:


> Thank you! Thats what I love about this board.....the support you get!!!  Much appreciated! Main show is the Nabba Northwest in Southport, but later on in the year, might be doing the Central Brtain show in Doncaster and think thats near you?! (My geography's not the best, lol!)


I'm based in Darlington but i travel all over the place. specially with training, training with new people, and training people.

So just let me know closer to the times of your shows  and i'll see where i am  x


----------



## Keeks

Prospect said:


> I'm based in Darlington but i travel all over the place. specially with training, training with new people, and training people.
> 
> So just let me know closer to the times of your shows  and i'll see where i am  x


Yeah will definately let you know. Thanks again and all extra support is always more than welcome! x


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done, then a mid day tabata session, arms & abs session done, and a session on Xtrainer later. :yawn: With cold fish inbetween! I know how to rock! 

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pull downs holding every 5th rep 3 x 20

Same with rope

Tate press 3 x 20 superset with kickbacks 3 x 20

Bi's

Seated db curls with paws vertical 3 x 15

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 15 superset with hammer curls 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 superset with leg raises 3 x 30


----------



## Keeks

Urgh!!! Just deleted my last post instead of editing, but basically, a good week this week. Weigh in, measurements and progress pics done, and its been a really good week, weight down over 2lbs, 1/2 inch off bum, 1/4 off hips and just feeling so much different. Long long way still to go and will be working my assss off like mad for the next 7 weeks, but now am starting to think that I will be ready in time.

Woke up through the night so very very hungry, and after a killer fasted cardio session this morning of tabata, rower and Xtrainer blasts, cold fish for breakfast hasnt made a dint in the hungerness really! :crying:



Meant to be doing leg today but the snows terrible so might just hammer cardio today and do legs tomorrow.


----------



## H10dst

Looking very good Mrs, tiny waist and awesome looking back. All your hard work is paying off 

I've got snow too, was supposed to be at work this morning but can't get, never mind   I can still walk to gym though


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Looking very good Mrs, tiny waist and awesome looking back. All your hard work is paying off
> 
> I've got snow too, was supposed to be at work this morning but can't get, never mind   I can still walk to gym though


Thanks hun. Yeah the small waist seems to add more of a taper to my back, which is good. Not the best back pipcture but happy with how my back is.

Bloomin snow!! But at least you got out of work! Im glad I swapped days yesterday as yesterday was just meant ti be cardio but did arms too so wont miss a session this week hopefully if I can get there tomorrow. 

Hope you're ok anyway and works going ok.


----------



## BestBefore1989

looking good young lady :wub:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> looking good young lady :wub:


Thank you! Finally making progress in the right direction me thinks!!!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Urgh!!! Just deleted my last post instead of editing, but basically, a good week this week. Weigh in, measurements and progress pics done, and its been a really good week, weight down over 2lbs, 1/2 inch off bum, 1/4 off hips and just feeling so much different. Long long way still to go and will be working my assss off like mad for the next 7 weeks, but now am starting to think that I will be ready in time.
> 
> Woke up through the night so very very hungry, and after a killer fasted cardio session this morning of tabata, rower and Xtrainer blasts, cold fish for breakfast hasnt made a dint in the hungerness really! :crying:
> 
> View attachment 114902
> View attachment 114903
> View attachment 114904
> View attachment 114905
> View attachment 114906
> View attachment 114907
> 
> 
> Meant to be doing leg today but the snows terrible so might just hammer cardio today and do legs tomorrow.


Looking great as always, Keeks! Always impressed especially with pics of your back, really strong area for you I think. :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Pics 3 and 4 but esp pic 4 for me show off all the hard work for me.

H10dst most likely knows far more about these things than I do but What I see is you've balanced out your legs more by bringing up your glutes and hams and your strong calves give your legs an hourglass look of their own.

Your back is great and has a nice V shape, this and the line of your oblique's helps exaggerate your slim waist, but it's your delts that finish that shape off and they are looking awesome.

I've tried to re word it several times before posting it as I don't want it to read like I'm some kind of perve but I know that I never see in the mirror what others tell me they see


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Impressive to say the least. I think I'm in love :wub: The last 7 weeks has definitely paid off.


----------



## PaulB

First of all, amazing glutes

Second of all, amazing glutes

Third of all, did I say amazing glutes, I'm trying not to come across pervy here haha

Seriously though, you are looking in very good shape, and as said your back is very impressive.


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Looking great as always, Keeks! Always impressed especially with pics of your back, really strong area for you I think. :thumbup1:


Thank you!  Yes, very happy with how my backs looking, it is becoming a strong area, and its starting to feel really solid, happy with the taper.



BestBefore1989 said:


> Pics 3 and 4 but esp pic 4 for me show off all the hard work for me.
> 
> H10dst most likely knows far more about these things than I do but What I see is you've balanced out your legs more by bringing up your glutes and hams and your strong calves give your legs an hourglass look of their own.
> 
> Your back is great and has a nice V shape, this and the line of your oblique's helps exaggerate your slim waist, but it's your delts that finish that shape off and they are looking awesome.
> 
> I've tried to re word it several times before posting it as I don't want it to read like I'm some kind of perve but I know that I never see in the mirror what others tell me they see


Ahh thank you.  My legs do seem to have a nice shape developing, and really like the taper of my back and the v shape. It does help having a small waist, as this seems to further enhance the shape. And delts seem to be coming on too, finally!!! Happy with the off season improvements made, even though it was only a short space of time, think its been very productive. :thumb:



radicalry00 said:


> Impressive to say the least. I think I'm in love :wub: The last 7 weeks has definitely paid off.


Aww thanks!  Yep, the hard work finally does seem to be paying off now, it's literally all started coming into place this last week, cold fish and tabata are the bomb! 



PaulB said:


> First of all, amazing glutes
> 
> Second of all, amazing glutes
> 
> Third of all, did I say amazing glutes, I'm trying not to come across pervy here haha
> 
> Seriously though, you are looking in very good shape, and as said your back is very impressive.


  Thank you. Torture Tuesdays paying off, and even if I hate them with a passion, they do seem to be doing the trick! And happy with my back, Im just gutted I cant see it properly and can only see it in pictures, lol!


----------



## Guest

You don't hate tuesdays with a passion, you luuuuuuuuuurve them ! LOL


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You don't hate tuesdays with a passion, you luuuuuuuuuurve them ! LOL


Well if luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve secretly means hate them, then yes I do! :tongue:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Well if luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve secretly means hate them, then yes I do! :tongue:


fpmsl, noooooo you lurrrrrrrrve them with a passion cos you know the results are showing. lol ha no gettin outta that one missus


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> fpmsl, noooooo you lurrrrrrrrve them with a passion cos you know the results are showing. lol ha no gettin outta that one missus


Yeah they do seem to work, thank god! When I struggle getting through the session, I actually think of my ass and the need to give the session my everything, and it does pull me through. Glutes on the brain! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Looking good keeks specially back


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yeah they do seem to work, thank god! When I struggle getting through the session, I actually think of my ass and the need to give the session my everything, and it does pull me through. Glutes on the brain! :lol:


That's funny cause when I am struggling through a session I think of your ass too!!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Looking good keeks specially back


Thank you!  Yep, the samosa backs coming on well!



H10dst said:


> That's funny cause when I am struggling through a session I think of your ass too!!!


 mg: :lol: My ass is glad to be of assistance!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thank you!  Yep, the samosa backs coming on well!
> 
> mg: :lol: My ass is glad to be of assistance!


Hahaha you muppet 

You still snowed in?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hahaha you muppet
> 
> You still snowed in?


You da muppet! :tongue:

Yep, the side roads are pretty bad and dont want to risk driving in it. You?


----------



## H10dst

little bit, dug my car out earlier and popped to tesco for bread and milk etc but its started snowing again so abandoned car and walked back. Not fussed anymore as I can walk to gym in the morning and dont need to go out agin until monday morning.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Yeah they do seem to work, thank god! When I struggle getting through the session, I actually think of my ass and the need to give the session my everything, and it does pull me through. Glutes on the brain! :lol:


Now you know what it's like to be a man for a bit. We always think of buns n toasties !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Now you know what it's like to be a man for a bit. We always think of buns n toasties !


Lol, I do seem to think about buns quite a bit, and now Im also thinking of toasties! :cursing: Oh heck, I might be turning into a man! mg:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Lol, I do seem to think about buns quite a bit, and now Im also thinking of toasties! :cursing: Oh heck, I might be turning into a man! mg:


Well I am not talking about toasties as in cheese n pickle ones ! lol

mmmm now I fancy one of them....... >< thats not on my diet either...


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Urgh!!! Just deleted my last post instead of editing, but basically, a good week this week. Weigh in, measurements and progress pics done, and its been a really good week, weight down over 2lbs, 1/2 inch off bum, 1/4 off hips and just feeling so much different. Long long way still to go and will be working my assss off like mad for the next 7 weeks, but now am starting to think that I will be ready in time.
> 
> Woke up through the night so very very hungry, and after a killer fasted cardio session this morning of tabata, rower and Xtrainer blasts, cold fish for breakfast hasnt made a dint in the hungerness really! :crying:
> 
> View attachment 114902
> View attachment 114903
> View attachment 114904
> View attachment 114905
> View attachment 114906
> View attachment 114907
> 
> 
> Meant to be doing leg today but the snows terrible so might just hammer cardio today and do legs tomorrow.


Looking great Keekles!!!

Abs on shot 5 looking well nice! Bum looks epic too, keep it up! Back on last shot looks really impressive as well.

Just simply good work all round!!!


----------



## greekgod

Looking good Keeks... i like the sweep of quads /glutes..


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Looking great Keekles!!!
> 
> Abs on shot 5 looking well nice! Bum looks epic too, keep it up! Back on last shot looks really impressive as well.
> 
> Just simply good work all round!!!


Thank you!  Abs still need to come out a lot more, holding quite a bit of fat and water there at the moment, but they're coming along. Happy with back though, seems to be coming along nicely.

Thanks. :thumb:



greekgod said:


> Looking good Keeks... i like the sweep of quads /glutes..


Thank you!  I do hold a lot of fat on my legs and bum, and they are the last thing to come in, but the shape seems to be getting there, so will see how they come in at show time.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Thank you!  Abs still need to come out a lot more, holding quite a bit of fat and water there at the moment, but they're coming along. Happy with back though, seems to be coming along nicely.
> 
> Thanks. :thumb:
> 
> Thank you!  I do hold a lot of fat on my legs and bum, and they are the last thing to come in, but the shape seems to be getting there, so will see how they come in at show time.


Yeah that back is great, really impressive.

Your abs solid at the moment? They must be as showing nicely, just bit of water and last dregs of fat and you be able to wash your clothes on them no problems!! 

Have a good day little one!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio and legs done today, and gave them a good going over as usual. :cursing:

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 4 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Jump squats 4 x 20

Weighted glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts 3 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying leg curls 3 x 15

Another cardio session later still to do.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Yeah that back is great, really impressive.
> 
> Your abs solid at the moment? They must be as showing nicely, just bit of water and last dregs of fat and you be able to wash your clothes on them no problems!!
> 
> Have a good day little one!


Yeah abs are solid, just not showing as much as I'd like, really need to lose this fat and water and tighten up now.

Cheers, you too!


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Yeah abs are solid, just not showing as much as I'd like, really need to lose this fat and water and tighten up now.
> 
> Cheers, you too!


Water can be dropped anytime keeks wouldnt worry too much this far out


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Water can be dropped anytime keeks wouldnt worry too much this far out


Its the fat Im bothered about at the moment. Have been holding quite a bit of water so when Ive dropped that, should look a lot better but like you said, not bothered about that just yet.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Its the fat Im bothered about at the moment. Have been holding quite a bit of water so when Ive dropped that, should look a lot better but like you said, not bothered about that just yet.


Bedroom cardio is best for abdominal fatloss, just give me a shout if you want some.

Will be very HITT based, like 5 seconds with 90 mins rest in between but sure will be good for fat loss............

Trust me, i'm a doctor...


----------



## aesthetics4ever

What are you doing for your cardio sessions at the moment Keeks?


----------



## 25434

Keeks...you look really really fab......goodness me it makes me wanna knuckle down a bit more with myself...sigh.....your hard work is certainly paying off and you're a very inspiring lady....noice one, noice one....  Top lady.


----------



## Keeks

radicalry00 said:


> What are you doing for your cardio sessions at the moment Keeks?


Cardio at the moment is either HIIT on rower or Xtrainer, tabata sessions and power walking, a mixture of all of these, and doing one fasted session and one evening session every day, and have also just added an extra mid-day tabata session on weekends.



Flubs said:


> Keeks...you look really really fab......goodness me it makes me wanna knuckle down a bit more with myself...sigh.....your hard work is certainly paying off and you're a very inspiring lady....noice one, noice one....  Top lady.


Ahh thank you Flubs!


----------



## Guest

I have descened upon thy journal to spread the sound of happiness  May your week be as happy as the tuneful tune I share with thee !


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I have descened upon thy journal to spread the sound of happiness  May your week be as happy as the tuneful tune I share with thee !


  Now that brings back memories! Listening to Helter Skelter & Dreamscape tape packs on my walkman, many moons ago!! :thumb: Ive still got them at my mum and dads, cant bring myself to get rid of them.


----------



## Guest

I've got tons of packs of tapes behind me from Dreamscape, Helter Skelter, Club Kinetic, Southern Exposure  I didn't miss a dreamscape from 20 - 27 even after Murray died. I did a few helter skelters and loads of kinetics n southerns, hell I went everywhere raving  Good times, with good people.

My car only place I got a tape player, so I listen to all the old sets when i'm driving


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I've got tons of packs of tapes behind me from Dreamscape, Helter Skelter, Club Kinetic, Southern Exposure  I didn't miss a dreamscape from 20 - 27 even after Murray died. I did a few helter skelters and loads of kinetics n southerns, hell I went everywhere raving  Good times, with good people.
> 
> My car only place I got a tape player, so I listen to all the old sets when i'm driving


I was just a bit too young so only went to Bowlers a few times, but that was awesome. I might try and rig an old tape player up to listen to some while Im doing my cardio, dont reckon Ive still got my walkman so power trekking to it is out.


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> I was just a bit too young so only went to Bowlers a few times, but that was awesome. I might try and rig an old tape player up to listen to some while Im doing my cardio, dont reckon Ive still got my walkman so power trekking to it is out.


There are loads online you can download to your ipod or whatever you use  Especially on youtube 






This is my fav Slipmatt set, from 1995, at Dreamscape 20, the big outdoors, I was there  He played about 5am in the morning, I was in a field with 15,000 ravers all stomping to this ! What a night


----------



## Keeks

Yeah will have to get some downloaded. Bet that was ace!


----------



## Guest

It was insane hun, totally blew my mind, 15 hours non stop ravin  Best night I ever had at a rave too.


----------



## biglbs

Pictures are awsome mate ,very well done xx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Pictures are awsome mate ,very well done xx


Thank you  Things are coming together at last! Phew!!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

> Alright, wanna buy a box ?


----------



## Keeks

Another week of just keeping my head down, and pulling it together and Im finally out of a huge great big cr4ppy urgh feeling that Ive been going through for the last few months.

Basially Ive been so unhappy at work, and its been screwing with my head so much that I thought that it had well and truly screwed my prep up, so this week, pulled myself together properly and am now feeling so much better. I have felt better lately about things as Ive known im leaving work and going back to my old job, but its still been hanging over me, but now Ive finished there and start my new/old job on Tuesday and just cant wait! Happy happy Keeks is back and she's staying this time. 

Prep wise, things are coming together again now, and am feeling better about that. Full speed ahead now as its the last 6 weeks and Ive havent just slogged my guts out for the few months to fail now, so its all go now!

Shape seems to be coming along, but am still approx 12lb over the weight I competed at last season, but will weigh in and measure again tomorrow and see where Im at then. Feedback from one of the judges last year was to fill out a bit, which I have done, but still not sure what I'll look like when its show time. I know that for this season, I wont be as good as I should be, but my aim is to do the best I can, then really concentrate on the later season this year, which should be decent as I wont have as much fat to come off, and should be a lot more settled and less stressed, so thats the plan for this year.

Anyway, Happy Easter folks, have a good one and eat loads and loads of chocolate!


----------



## H10dst

Glad happy Keeks is back!!!! Have a nice Easter and don't eat too much chocolate!!! Got myself a couple of pots of this quark mularky it better make me massive?!?!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Glad happy Keeks is back!!!! Have a nice Easter and don't eat too much chocolate!!! Got myself a couple of pots of this quark mularky it better make me massive?!?!


Yay, happy Keeks is staying, its far to draining and cr4ppy being unhappy! Big smiles now! 

Lol, it'll give you massive glutes, well it did for me anyway! Im sure it was the quark that did it! 

Thanks, have a lovely Easter too! :thumb:


----------



## loganator

6 weeks tomorrow and counting ......COME ON !!!!


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> 6 weeks tomorrow and counting ......COME ON !!!!


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Cant believe how quickly its coming round now, so excited!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Legs beasted this morning, after a fasted power walk where a bird pooed on my head :cursing: and then two short interval cardio session through the day.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Jump squats 4 x 20

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts 4 x 25

SLDL's 4 x 15 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 15

Walking lunges 4 x 20

Waist & hips have shrunk again this week, which is good and now I am a bit more stress free, hoping for another good week of progress.


----------



## Jay.32

Good work babe x


----------



## Keeks

Fasted power walk this morning, with no bird poo and new ear muffs cos its still freezing and snow still on pavements......roll on summer! Tabata and another power walk later and shoulders & abs just done.

Shoulders

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Alternate db front raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Seated rear delt raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 4 x 30 of each

Shoulders are looking more rounded now, happy with how they are coming along, mini boulders here I come!

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Tabata, power walk and a little cat nap done. 

Going out for an hour later just to get away from all things prep like and catch up with friends, feels like all I've done for weeks is gym, cardio, work and food prep so will be nice to do something different, if I can find some clothes that fit me properly!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Tabata, power walk and a little cat nap done.
> 
> Going out for an hour later just to get away from all things prep like and catch up with friends, feels like all I've done for weeks is gym, cardio, work and food prep so will be nice to do something different, if I can find some clothes that fit me properly!


Hope the cat nap was enjoyable! Jealous!!

Have a fun time with friends tonight!


----------



## Keeks

Cardio and cat nap only today, and getting sorted for my first day back at my new/old job tomorrow. Feel nervous but mega excited!

Woke up this morning and abs feeling so much tighter, think things are definately on the move now again big time. This happened last time, I remember just literally waking up each day and things had just happened and I looked so much different. Willl also be changing fasted cardio to power walking as will be able to get do that with not having to get up as early with different job. :thumb: For me, I think power walking really benefits me, and I also enjoy it more.

And lost my phone last night which Ive never ever done before :cursing: and I wasnt even drinking s havent a clue how I lost it but its pee'd me right off, feel so lost! :cursing:


----------



## greekgod

bad luck with yr phohe Keeks, and all the best with yr start back @ yr old job...

Hae a good day... :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

You'll be fine at starting your new old job, couple of days and it will feel like you were never away. All being well i start my new job tomorrow too and I'm a bit nervous too, Bit poo about loosing your phone!? I'd be lost without mine.


----------



## Super_G

Arrived slightly late into this thread :lol:

Personally I think you looked in fantastic shape at the start of the journal, managed to work my way through it and the hard work has clearly paid off. Well done 

Happy Easter


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> bad luck with yr phohe Keeks, and all the best with yr start back @ yr old job...
> 
> Hae a good day... :tongue:


Thank you. Actually really looking forward to work for a change, just to be working with friends again in a bit more relaxed atmosphere, will all help how Im feeling mentally for the last stretch of prep. Cant believe my phone though, gutted but could be worse I guess.

Have a good day too and hope all's good with you! 



H10dst said:


> You'll be fine at starting your new old job, couple of days and it will feel like you were never away. All being well i start my new job tomorrow too and I'm a bit nervous too, Bit poo about loosing your phone!? I'd be lost without mine.


Thanks. Yeah I know within a day or two, it'll be like Ive never been away and thats what Im looking forward to.  Oh yay, thats fab, well done and hope all ges well! :thumb: Yep, so lost without my phone :crying: Need it back!!



Super_G said:


> Arrived slightly late into this thread :lol:
> 
> Personally I think you looked in fantastic shape at the start of the journal, managed to work my way through it and the hard work has clearly paid off. Well done
> 
> Happy Easter


Hello and welcome! Thanks for looking in and well done for catchiing up with it all!

Thank you. Looking back, I do look quite different now, and the start of this journal seems ages ago, but have used this time well I think and have made some decent improvements, with more to come but hopefully willl have a good year with the changes I've made.

Happy Easter!


----------



## Jay.32

You have made very good improvements hun...

How was your weekend.? x


----------



## Keeks

I'VE GOT MY PHONE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

A girl found it and took it home with her, so so soooooooooooooo relieved!!! And Im never not drinking again when I go out! I can go and get super drunk and have never lost my phone, go out sober and lose it, WTF?!?!?! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> You have made very good improvements hun...
> 
> How was your weekend.? x


Thank you! 

Yeah good thanks, not done much really but not bad. How about you? x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yeah good thanks, not done much really but not bad. How about you? x


Went for meal at the inlaws... had roasties, chicken and salad.. with tyrumasoo for desert. :whistling: liccle cheat.. :lol:

I was doing to 2 deplete days this week, but now will do 3 to compensate. x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Went for meal at the inlaws... had roasties, chicken and salad.. with tyrumasoo for desert. :whistling: liccle cheat.. :lol:
> 
> I was doing to 2 deplete days this week, but now will do 3 to compensate. x


 mg: Thats one of my fave desserts, not fair! :crying: Will do you good though, boost metabolism a bit. x


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I'VE GOT MY PHONE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A girl found it and took it home with her, so so soooooooooooooo relieved!!! And Im never not drinking again when I go out! I can go and get super drunk and have never lost my phone, go out sober and lose it, WTF?!?!?! :bounce:


LMAO!!! Sober is dangerous it seems Keeks!

Glad you got it back, that was nice of the girl!! Did you get my food porn pic yesterday (the burger)? It was LUSH btw... as was the chocolate cake afterwards...


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday done, survived and started my new/old job, and feel so much happier now Im back there. I was actually in tears at one point with laughing so much, tummy and head hurt for ages, but so so sooooooo good to feel like that again! 

People also commented on how big my arms look, which is good in one way, but Ive also been getting slightly paranoid that they are slightly too big for my frame, so good and bad :confused1:

Anyway, back on 1 hour power walking for fasted cardio, then a 2nd cardio session in the evening as usual, HIIT on rower tonight and legs beasted as usual.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20, then one set coming down the stack, 5 reps on each weight, holding the last rep, in total 30 reps

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Jump squats 3 x 20

Pelvic lifts 3 x 30

Abductors both inside & outside 3 x 15 of each superset

Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 20


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LMAO!!! Sober is dangerous it seems Keeks!
> 
> Glad you got it back, that was nice of the girl!! Did you get my food porn pic yesterday (the burger)? It was LUSH btw... as was the chocolate cake afterwards...


Lol, I bet!!! Very jealous!


----------



## H10dst

Empty your inbox you muppet x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Empty your inbox you muppet x


 mg: Muppet!?!? :tongue:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Keeks

Ha ha, muppet overload in here!


----------



## Keeks

So so so very super hungry this morning, it felt like I hadnt eaten in days, but all good as at the moment, I feel like Im shrinking literally day by day. I also did a sneaky mid week weigh-in which I never do, but have lost this week again, so will weigh and measure as usual on Saturday, but already a good week progress wise.

I can also tell a difference by travelling less to and from work, and working in a happier environment, dont feel as drained and think the change in fasted cardio (power walking) is making a huge difference and its nowhere near as boring either. Its always been part of prep that I love, early morning trekking whilst the worlds waking up.  Really sets me up for the day, and all that fresh air just gives me a real boost.

Anyway, power trek this morning, shoulders & abs tonight, then tabata and Xtrainer for evening cardio.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 20

DB press 3 x 20

Single arm seated lat raises 3 x 20 each arm

Front plate raises with twist at the top 3 x 12

Upright rows (wide grip) 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So so so very super hungry this morning, it felt like I hadnt eaten in days, but all good as at the moment, I feel like Im shrinking literally day by day. I also did a sneaky mid week weigh-in which I never do, but have lost this week again, so will weigh and measure as usual on Saturday, but already a good week progress wise.
> 
> I can also tell a difference by travelling less to and from work, and working in a happier environment, dont feel as drained and think the change in fasted cardio (power walking) is making a huge difference and its nowhere near as boring either. Its always been part of prep that I love, early morning trekking whilst the worlds waking up.  Really sets me up for the day, and all that fresh air just gives me a real boost.
> 
> Anyway, power trek this morning, shoulders & abs tonight, then tabata and Xtrainer for evening cardio.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Lat raises 3 x 20
> 
> DB press 3 x 20
> 
> Single arm seated lat raises 3 x 20 each arm
> 
> Front plate raises with twist at the top 3 x 12
> 
> Upright rows (wide grip) 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 30 of each


Ive been power walking in the gym in the mornings... might try the streets next week instead :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Tired and super hungry again today. Fasted power walk this morning, then back & abs tonight, then cardio on rower and Xtrainer tonight.  Nearly weekend so all good!

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

One arm rows 3 x 15

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Ive been power walking in the gym in the mornings... might try the streets next week instead :thumbup1:


Yeah power walking outsides much better than in the gym, much less boring and good to get some fresh air! :thumb:

I definately win on this one!! :tongue: xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yeah power walking outsides much better than in the gym, much less boring and good to get some fresh air! :thumb:
> 
> I definately win on this one!! :tongue: xxx


yes you win babe.... tis cold mind  xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> yes you win babe.... tis cold mind  xx


Wrap up, man up and get stomping!  You'll be warm in no time! :thumb: xxx


----------



## Keeks

Cardio only today, so fasted power walk, then another session of tabata, rower & Xtrainer tonight.

Bikini fitting tomorrow and Im soooooooooooooooooo excited!!!! Its one of the super fab parts of prep, it always hits me on the drive over, and I think 'Heck, its nearly show time!'  :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Cardio only today, so fasted power walk, then another session of tabata, rower & Xtrainer tonight.
> 
> Bikini fitting tomorrow and Im soooooooooooooooooo excited!!!! Its one of the super fab parts of prep, it always hits me on the drive over, and I think 'Heck, its nearly show time!'  :bounce:


4 x cardio sessions, get you!

How long till first show now?


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: Fantastic weeks in terms of progress. Every day Ive felt different, and this mornings weigh in and measurements prove it, down over 3lbs this week, 1/2 inh of my bum and 1/4 inch off waist, nearly got my 23 inch waist back, only another 1/4 inch to go. Will post progress pics later today.

Off to do legs shortly then bikini time!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> 4 x cardio sessions, get you!
> 
> How long till first show now?


Not 4 cardio sessions, did tabata, rower and Xtrainer in one session, short blast of each.

5 weeks till show time, eeeek! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Progress pics from this morning......



Also, bikini fitting done and am so so excited!!! I love choosing my bikinis, and cant wait to get them in a few weeks. And Tracey who does my bikinis said that I'd changed quite a bit from last season, made good improvements so am really happy with that!


----------



## H10dst

Mid section is so different to last year, quads are really defined and your back!! What can I say?? STUNNING

Looking really well, all your efforts are defo paying off and everything coming together. Looking forward to seeing how many comps you win. X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Mid section is so different to last year, quads are really defined and your back!! What can I say?? STUNNING
> 
> Looking really well, all your efforts are defo paying off and everything coming together. Looking forward to seeing how many comps you win. X


Ahhh thank you hun! :thumb: Im liking my samosa shaped back, and happy with the shape Ive got and am developing overall.

Things have finally clicked now, and although I know I wont get the condition I want for this season, am looking to nail it next season so will hopefully add to my trophy collection then.  I knew it was going to be tough this season, and have sacrificed condition for the sake of building a bit more muscle, but am a better shape so am happy enough. x


----------



## loganator

Good to hear things are going well Keeks , what class are you doing at the Nwest ?


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Good to hear things are going well Keeks , what class are you doing at the Nwest ?


Thanks, yeah its about time things started to go a bit better! Im doing toned figure. Is it class 3 your doing?


----------



## loganator

Looking good in pics btw just seen them


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Thanks, yeah its about time things started to go a bit better! Im doing toned figure. Is it class 3 your doing?


Yes class 3 my second season competing and first year in this class , just hoping I put enough mass on to hold my own


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Looking good in pics btw just seen them


Thank you! 



loganator said:


> Yes class 3 my second season competing and first year in this class , just hoping I put enough mass on to hold my own


You're looking great in the pics in your journal so Im sure you'll more than hold your own. :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Thanks keeks really appreciate your comments


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Yes class 3 my second season competing and first year in this class , just hoping I put enough mass on to hold my own


What's class 3 mate? I not understand all theses classes? You moving up in weight class or something?

Will check your journo out soon!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Thanks, yeah its about time things started to go a bit better! Im doing toned figure. Is it class 3 your doing?


Now see, I just noticed this.

Wtf is toned figure ? Lol and what's the different between that and say fitness, or bikini class ? I don't understand the differences at all for women tbh.


----------



## Sweat

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Now see, I just noticed this.
> 
> Wtf is toned figure ? Lol and what's the different between that and say fitness, or bikini class ? I don't understand the differences at all for women tbh.


I concur mate, confusing as anything!

Wonder if there is a category called "Just an average bloke, with minimal toning and likes training arms"... might be able to place in that one!!!


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> What's class 3 mate? I not understand all theses classes? You moving up in weight class or something?
> 
> Will check your journo out soon!


If its your first time on stage you are first timers class , if you have been onstage before you are novice and if you come top 3 in a novice class you have to go in the mr classes in your next comp which is like the top level amature class , the mr classes are split numbered class 1,2,3 and 4 dependent on your height class 1 is the tallest class and so on class 4 being the shortest height cat , if you win your relative class in a regional or national comp then you will compete against the other height class winners for the overall mr title in whatever comp you enter , so class 1,2,3,4 winners compete against each other for the overall title ,

Toned figure is like a bikini class were not too much mass and separation is expected but a good toned figure is ,

Trained class for women is as it sounds were muscle mass and separation is what counts ,

Both classes also score for symetry proportion and presentation etc

Hope that helps clear things up a little lol

Loganator


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> If its your first time on stage you are first timers class , if you have been onstage before you are novice and if you come top 3 in a novice class you have to go in the mr classes in your next comp which is like the top level amature class , the mr classes are split numbered class 1,2,3 and 4 dependent on your height class 1 is the tallest class and so on class 4 being the shortest height cat , if you win your relative class in a regional or national comp then you will compete against the other height class winners for the overall mr title in whatever comp you enter , so class 1,2,3,4 winners compete against each other for the overall title ,
> 
> Toned figure is like a bikini class were not too much mass and separation is expected but a good toned figure is ,
> 
> Trained class for women is as it sounds were muscle mass and separation is what counts ,
> 
> Both classes also score for symetry proportion and presentation etc
> 
> Hope that helps clear things up a little lol
> 
> Loganator


Thanks for the clarity mate, reps sent!!


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> Thanks for the clarity mate, reps sent!!


Thanks for the reps mate , yes I placed in a few comps last year ....i took the NABBA Nwest 1st timers the NABBA Mr Great Britain 1st timers the Liverpool novice plus I got a second and a third in a couple of Mr classes as I got up to see how I would do ..... Didn't realise I couldn,t come out of Mr class once I had competed in one so I have to skip novice this year in my second season which I found a bit daunting at first but am glad now because it's made me work a lot harder as class 3 has some great competetors in it some of which are seasoned vets so you could say i'm the new kid on the block this year ....


----------



## Sweat

loganator said:


> Thanks for the reps mate , yes I placed in a few comps last year ....i took the NABBA Nwest 1st timers the NABBA Mr Great Britain 1st timers the Liverpool novice plus I got a second and a third in a couple of Mr classes as I got up to see how I would do ..... Didn't realise I couldn,t come out of Mr class once I had competed in one so I have to skip novice this year in my second season which I found a bit daunting at first but am glad now because it's made me work a lot harder as class 3 has some great competetors in it some of which are seasoned vets so you could say i'm the new kid on the block this year ....


That's awesome buddy. Being at that next level and more at bottom of the ladder just bumps up your appetite for it all surely... take it all up a notch etc.

Great stuff!


----------



## loganator

Sweat said:


> That's awesome buddy. Being at that next level and more at bottom of the ladder just bumps up your appetite for it all surely... take it all up a notch etc.
> 
> Great stuff!


Never said I was bottom of the ladder mate just some awsome competition in there ..... Then again im not trying to say im top of the ladder either just hungry to make my mark


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Now see, I just noticed this.
> 
> Wtf is toned figure ? Lol and what's the different between that and say fitness, or bikini class ? I don't understand the differences at all for women tbh.


As Loganators said, in toned figure, the girls arent hugely muscular, and no muscle striations, but showing a nice toned figure. Bikini class is leaning more towards being really lean and tiny, and now its got going, a lot of the top girls do have big boobs, and they look amazing, but if anything, my build was always too chunky looking for that class.

The fitness class is where the routine includes sort of anything like back flips, etc etc, then bodyfitness class is slightly more muscular than toned figure, but not quite ladies bodybuilding.

Loads of different classes for women in different feds, but unlike for men, theres no first timers/novice really unless in an independent show if they put a first timers womens class in, which isnt very common.


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Never said I was bottom of the ladder mate just some awsome competition in there ..... Then again im not trying to say im top of the ladder either just hungry to make my mark


Know exactly what you mean with this......the Northwest has some amazing competitors in all classes, and know the toned figure girls are outstanding, so am also hoping to be able to hold my own amongst them, and make my mark, to then come back even better next time.

5 weeks today.........EEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## loganator

Yep it's gonna be on us before we know it , 4 weeks prep really as you wanna be ready a week early to avoid last minute panic , that's how i'm seeing it anyways

Keep calm and carry on !


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> As Loganators said, in toned figure, the girls arent hugely muscular, and no muscle striations, but showing a nice toned figure. Bikini class is leaning more towards being really lean and tiny, and now its got going, a lot of the top girls do have big boobs, and they look amazing, but if anything, mu build too chunky looking for that class.
> 
> The fitness class is where the routine includes sort of anything like back flips, etc etc, then bodyfitness class is slightly more muscular than toned figure, but not quite ladies bodybuilding.
> 
> Loads of different classes for women in different feds, but unlike for men, theres no firts timers/novice really unless in an independent show if they put a first timers womens class in, which isnt very common.


Better explination for the womens than mine there thanks


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Yep it's gonna be on us before we know it , 4 weeks prep really as you wanna be ready a week early to avoid last minute panic , that's how i'm seeing it anyways
> 
> Keep calm and carry on !


Yeah this is the time now when the days and weeks just fly by! Good in some ways, and a bit panicky in others, but like you said, keep calm and carry on! :thumb:



loganator said:


> Better explination for the womens than mine there thanks


Lol, I still dont understand some of the classes really, there seems to be more and more now.


----------



## biglbs

As i expected to see,you are still doing a cracking job in here my darling,very good luck for the last phases....


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> As i expected to see,you are still doing a cracking job in here my darling,very good luck for the last phases....


Thank you.  Wont be in the same condition as last season but wont be too bad I dont think, and have buit more muscle so will sacrifice condition for shape this season, but watch out next season.......then I am looking to smash it! :thumb:

Thanks!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Progress pics from this morning......
> 
> View attachment 116676
> View attachment 116677
> View attachment 116678
> View attachment 116679
> View attachment 116680
> View attachment 116681
> View attachment 116682
> View attachment 116683
> View attachment 116684
> 
> 
> Also, bikini fitting done and am so so excited!!! I love choosing my bikinis, and cant wait to get them in a few weeks. And Tracey who does my bikinis said that I'd changed quite a bit from last season, made good improvements so am really happy with that!


Just WOW !

X


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done, then chest, tri's & bi's supersets, & abs and cardio. Another quick blast of cardio later to do, and posing & routine practice. :yawn:

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 12

Incline db flies with a twist at top 3 x 15

Tri's & Bi's supersets

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep with EZ bar curls 3 x 20

Tate press 3 x 20 with vertical db curls

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20 with cable bar curls 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just WOW !
> 
> X


Thank you!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Fasted cardio done, then chest, tri's & bi's supersets, & abs and cardio. Another quick blast of cardio later to do, and posing & routine practice. :yawn:
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 12
> 
> Incline db flies with a twist at top 3 x 15
> 
> Tri's & Bi's supersets
> 
> Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep with EZ bar curls 3 x 20
> 
> Tate press 3 x 20 with vertical db curls
> 
> Lying kickbacks 3 x 20 with cable bar curls 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each


Another great session Keekles!!!

One more down and a step closer to Teapot Pose 2013!!!!!!

Rock it !!!!


----------



## PaulB

Right, someone's got to tell you. Get them feckin bags off the door handle.  pet hate of mine that. Always telling the other half about it...

Looking very good by the way. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

I see TPW use is resulting in great progress  :beer:

Looking great keeks 

Have you tried caramel macchiato yet.....? If you like coffee, it's perfect!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Another great session Keekles!!!
> 
> One more down and a step closer to Teapot Pose 2013!!!!!!
> 
> Rock it !!!!


Lol, been practising the teapot this aft, and was like a mad woman chuckling to myself thinking 'Teapot, teapot!' :lol:



PaulB said:


> Right, someone's got to tell you. Get them feckin bags off the door handle.  pet hate of mine that. Always telling the other half about it...
> 
> Looking very good by the way. :thumbup1:


Ha ha, thats where my bags go, sorry, but door handles make great handbag holders! :thumb:

And thank you! 



R0BLET said:


> I see TPW use is resulting in great progress  :beer:
> 
> Looking great keeks
> 
> Have you tried caramel macchiato yet.....? If you like coffee, it's perfect!


Thank you!  Yep, TPW and quark of course! :thumb:

Need to order some of the caramel macchiato, but Im holding off at the moment as I know the day after I order some, another new flavour will come out, as thats happened a few times now! :lol: Will order some though as I love coffee so defo need to try it.


----------



## H10dst

I'm debating on ordering some of the macchiato myself its a bit more than I normally spend though, think I might treat myself next week.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm debating on ordering some of the macchiato myself its a bit more than I normally spend though, think I might treat myself next week.


Do it, do it, do it!! :thumb:

Hows work been? You settling into things now?


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> As Loganators said, in toned figure, the girls arent hugely muscular, and no muscle striations, but showing a nice toned figure. Bikini class is leaning more towards being really lean and tiny, and now its got going, a lot of the top girls do have big boobs, and they look amazing, but if anything, my build was always too chunky looking for that class.
> 
> The fitness class is where the routine includes sort of anything like back flips, etc etc, then bodyfitness class is slightly more muscular than toned figure, but not quite ladies bodybuilding.
> 
> Loads of different classes for women in different feds, but unlike for men, theres no first timers/novice really unless in an independent show if they put a first timers womens class in, which isnt very common.


Thanks for clearing that up 

And the top ones don't have big boobs , they have big bank accounts and plastic surgeons ! lol


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Thanks for clearing that up
> 
> And the top ones don't have big boobs , they have big bank accounts and plastic surgeons ! lol


True, of which I have neither, so toned figure with my little boobs for me, lol! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> True, of which I have neither, so toned figure with my little boobs for me, lol! :thumb:


You wouldn't get implants would ya ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You wouldn't get implants would ya ?


Yes and no. I would like them as when dieting for comps, my boobs just go and I hate it, but then on the other side of it, Ive had a few ops in the past and one didnt go right, so then had to have corrective surgery, and that has scared me a little.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Do it, do it, do it!! :thumb:
> 
> Hows work been? You settling into things now?


Yeah it's alright thanks, it's still early days yet and we are still settling in and taking things steady, but each week ill get a bit more work in and things will get busier.

Think ill treat myself next week with my new wages


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Yes and no. I would like them as when dieting for comps, my boobs just go and I hate it, but then on the other side of it, Ive had a few ops in the past and one didnt go right, so then had to have corrective surgery, and that has scared me a little.


Plus the fact, it just wouldn't be you if you did !


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah it's alright thanks, it's still early days yet and we are still settling in and taking things steady, but each week ill get a bit more work in and things will get busier.
> 
> Think ill treat myself next week with my new wages


Good good, hope you settle in more this week anyway.

And do it, do it, do it, with your new wages! :thumb: Well deserved!



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Plus the fact, it just wouldn't be you if you did !


Yeah, know what you mean, but I do miss my boobs, and although my body looks good when Im comp ready, boobs would help with confidence and I would look better. But boob arent as important with toned figure, and a lot of the top girls dont actually ahve fake boobs, a few do, but not that many.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, been practising the teapot this aft, and was like a mad woman chuckling to myself thinking 'Teapot, teapot!' :lol:


LMAO, great stuff!!!

Screw all these other progress shot updates keeks and just wow us with the teapot... BOOOM!!!!

Or waiting to unleash it at the show to secure a placing?!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Good good, hope you settle in more this week anyway.
> 
> And do it, do it, do it, with your new wages! :thumb: Well deserved!
> 
> Yeah, know what you mean, but I do miss my boobs, and although my body looks good when Im comp ready, boobs would help with confidence and I would look better. But boob arent as important with toned figure, and a lot of the top girls dont actually ahve fake boobs, a few do, but not that many.


You got no reason not to be confident just the way you are, as you look in top shape. So nothing plastic can help that. Believe


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LMAO, great stuff!!!
> 
> Screw all these other progress shot updates keeks and just wow us with the teapot... BOOOM!!!!
> 
> Or waiting to unleash it at the show to secure a placing?!


This seasons main pose will be the imaginary plant pot over the head pose. As my legs arent upto scratch, when doing the front pose with arms above head, I will need to do this slightly from the side so its the plant pot pose that will make my legs look better.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> You got no reason not to be confident just the way you are, as you look in top shape. So nothing plastic can help that. Believe


Ahh thank you, and know I have to build up my confidence again, and I will start believing, thanks!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you, and know I have to build up my confidence again, and I will start believing, thanks!


Why the hell have you got to build your confidence up again ? You do realise right that a very large majority of women in the UK would kill to look the way you do 

You have put the effort in to build a body to be very proud of, so no doubts, no regrets and no disbelieving in yourself, you've done the work, now reap the rewards.

Not one step backward.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> This seasons main pose will be the imaginary plant pot over the head pose. As my legs arent upto scratch, when doing the front pose with arms above head, I will need to do this slightly from the side so its the plant pot pose that will make my legs look better.


Wowser, I like the sound of this?! Might steal it for myself... so teapot into plant pot, raise plant pot over head while flexing legs and twisting, then pretend to throw plant pot at judges and DONE, individual pose completed... Sweat wins the show and gets a Pro card... easy peasy!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Why the hell have you got to build your confidence up again ? You do realise right that a very large majority of women in the UK would kill to look the way you do
> 
> You have put the effort in to build a body to be very proud of, so no doubts, no regrets and no disbelieving in yourself, you've done the work, now reap the rewards.
> 
> Not one step backward.


Ahh thank you, really appreciate your kind words. Ive always had confidence issues, and always will, but I am getting better with things. And the thing with this game is that its a constant head mess.....so one minute I think I look ok, then the next, I think that I will look awful on stage and theres no way I could step on stage with so much work to do.

This prep has been so difficult with many problems, and its only been the last few weeks, well, the last week really that things have properly come together, and it has knocked my confidence slightly, and know that I wont be in the same condition as last year, and so much to live up to as last season was ace. But starting to feel better about things now, thank god! 



Sweat said:


> Wowser, I like the sound of this?! Might steal it for myself... so teapot into plant pot, raise plant pot over head while flexing legs and twisting, then pretend to throw plant pot at judges and DONE, individual pose completed... Sweat wins the show and gets a Pro card... easy peasy!


Lol, yep, pro card for a pose like that. Plant pot or imaignary tub of quark! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

xxx that is all


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> xxx that is all


 :confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> I'm debating on ordering some of the macchiato myself its a bit more than I normally spend though, think I might treat myself next week.


Do it ya tight àrse! I'll drop you a scoop off if you want


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> I see TPW use is resulting in great progress  :beer:
> 
> Looking great keeks
> 
> Have you tried caramel macchiato yet.....? If you like coffee, it's perfect!


Ive got some of this and I promise you its YUMMY :drool:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Keeks...just popping into wish you a rahhhhhhhhhhh.......for the coming week...x


----------



## 25434

Ho humm....just saw your latest pics...you look utterly fab...that back shot...great......great results for all your hard work indeed....Keeks, your gonna look gorgeous on that stage missis......ya know, doing your teapots and stuff......how exciting to read and see your progress down the line......gwaaaannnn...have a hug((((((((0))))))


----------



## Keeks

KNACKERED and its only Monday! :cursing: Cardio only day today with extra routine practice, and will get an early night as its much needed.


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Ho humm....just saw your latest pics...you look utterly fab...that back shot...great......great results for all your hard work indeed....Keeks, your gonna look gorgeous on that stage missis......ya know, doing your teapots and stuff......how exciting to read and see your progress down the line......gwaaaannnn...have a hug((((((((0))))))


Awww thank you Flubs  Very lovely words as always :thumb: And think the hard work is finally paying off now, so fingers crossed for when I get on that stage!

Have a lovely fantastic week!


----------



## Keeks

HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


I've just had three soft boiled eggs and toast!!! Mmmmmmm


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I've just had three soft boiled eggs and toast!!! Mmmmmmm


Im just having fish, mmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Im just having fish, mmmmmmmmmmm!!!


Don't think i could eat fish for breakfast?!?! You got fish chips and mushy peas?? With two slices of white bread?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Don't think i could eat fish for breakfast?!?! You got fish chips and mushy peas?? With two slices of white bread?


It sounds worse than it is, I actually really like it!!! But then again, at this stage in prep, I welcome ANY food, lol!

Ha ha, fish, chips and red sauce with breads definately on my post comp pig out list! :drool:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> It sounds worse than it is, I actually really like it!!! But then again, at this stage in prep, I welcome ANY food, lol!
> 
> Ha ha, fish, chips and red sauce with breads definately on my post comp pig out list! :drool:


I'm off to work now, have a nice day and will speak soon xxx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm off to work now, have a nice day and will speak soon xxx


Thanks, have a nice day too! xxx


----------



## Jay.32

Morning boss, I didnt do out door power walking today as it was raining :whistling: so I did it in the nice warm gym

xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning boss, I didnt do out door power walking today as it was raining :whistling: so I did it in the nice warm gym
> 
> xx


 :sneaky2: Tut tut tut!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Morning boss, I didnt do out door power walking today as it was raining :whistling: so I did it in the nice warm gym
> 
> xx


Suns been out in S Wales all morning ! pmsl

lol nah could have been raining in Newport, they get all the rain there that's why the river looks so muddy ! lol


----------



## Jay.32

newport!!!!! gods country


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> newport!!!!! gods country


Measles country more like :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

R0BLET said:


> Measles country more like :lol:


 :gun_bandana:


----------



## Keeks

Another Torture Tuesday survived and beasted :cursing: but power knackered and super hungry still!!!! :cursing:

Although I feel drained and functioning on fooked auto pilot at the moment, this is the part of prep when reality sets in, its nearly show time and its all I can think about, and its so exciting but getting so nervous. And Im living for my next meal, especially my protein porridge, its like Im living for my next hit of it!

When I was running through my poses tonight, I look different practically every day, and my arms are starting to look good, delts looking very different from last year, and the bicep veins positively popping out now. Also liking the shape and curve of my hamstrings, and tonight when doing lying ham curls, it got me through the session as they do look a pretty nice shape now.

Anyway, legs and double ardio today, with a quick practice posing session :yawn:

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Single lying ham curls 3 x 12 each leg

Pelvic lifts 3 x 30

Jump squats 4 x 20

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Abductors 3 x 20


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Suns been out in S Wales all morning ! pmsl
> 
> lol nah could have been raining in Newport, they get all the rain there that's why the river looks so muddy ! lol


 :lol: I bet it has been sunny!!

@Jay.32 Makes me want to drive down to Newport (measles country) and drag your ass out of bed just to do some fasted power walking ON THE STREETS instead of the cosy warm gym but think Id be late for work if I did, so will have to come up with another plan of getting you outdoors to do your fasted cardio, and I have an idea! :wink:


----------



## Guest

I thought the measles was in Swansea ?


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I thought the measles was in Swansea ?


 :confused1: I was just copying off @robLET :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

3 little words today which make me very happy.........HIGH CARB DAY!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: Extra porridge, woo hoo! Good job as Im sooooooo hungry!!! :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> 3 little words today which make me very happy.........HIGH CARB DAY!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: Extra porridge, woo hoo! Good job as Im sooooooo hungry!!! :bounce:


ENJOY!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Urgh!!!! Knackered, fed up, irritated and just generally urgh! :cursing: I got home from the gym tonight and just wanted to cry, I didnt but really really wanted to, and not sure why, lol!

Really have got to the stage now where I feel like Im existing, practically everything irritates me, every day is a chore, I just want to eat nice food, ditch some of the cardio sessions and just chill out. I know the ends is sight now, well and truly, but Im fed up and even though now Im in my new/old job, with 40 minutes more sleep in the mornings and an hour less travelling every day, Im even more tired now, but think its down to the fact that things are starting to go better now with prep.

Anyway, double cardio with shoulders & abs today.

Shoulders

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Alternate front db raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Seated rear delt raises - 16, 14, 12 reps

Static front db hold x 2 to failure (approx 30 secs)

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

And had the most awful calf cramps tonight during posing practice, and its still hurting like mad now, just hope it eases off for the morning!


----------



## H10dst

Cheer up chicken, can't have unhappy Keeks back 

Not long know and you'll be winning comps every other weekend!!!! You'll need another shelf to put them on.

  keep going honey


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Urgh!!!! Knackered, fed up, irritated and just generally urgh! :cursing: I got home from the gym tonight and just wanted to cry, I didnt but really really wanted to, and not sure why, lol!
> 
> Really have got to the stage now where I feel like Im existing, practically everything irritates me, every day is a chore, I just want to eat nice food, ditch some of the cardio sessions and just chill out. I know the ends is sight now, well and truly, but Im fed up and even though now Im in my new/old job, with 40 minutes more sleep in the mornings and an hour less travelling every day, Im even more tired now, but think its down to the fact that things are starting to go better now with prep.
> 
> Anyway, double cardio with shoulders & abs today.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps
> 
> Alternate front db raises - 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Seated rear delt raises - 16, 14, 12 reps
> 
> Static front db hold x 2 to failure (approx 30 secs)
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each
> 
> And had the most awful calf cramps tonight during posing practice, and its still hurting like mad now, just hope it eases off for the morning!


Right you ! ! ! You listen to Old Man River ! ! !

You've been here before, you know prep is really tough and this is testament to how far into it you are. It's bound to hit you like a shot and you'll want to stop, you'll want to jack it all in, and take the easy road. But that's not you, your focus is on competitions and winning, you work your @ss off for this so no matter how hard the pain is, the resolve to do better is greater.

I know you want to scream into a pillow, cry, throw a tantrum, bury a diet sheet in a hole etc, but you know how far you've come, you know you are starting to peak, thats why it hurts.

So suck it up kiddo, we all believe in ya, you believe in ya, now show us and the world and most importantly yourself just who the damn boss is on that stage when you get there , pffffffft this prep just a walk in the park for this tough chick right. Damn right.

Now bring it home kiddo.  x


----------



## Keeks

Ahh thanks guys for your support, much much much appreiciated!

Thing is, Im not unhappy, and no way am I giving up, I just know that although the last 13 weeks have been hard, it now gets even harder. And I also know I can get through it, Ive done it before and will do it again, but I cant describe the feeling other than URGH! And just that Im functioning, if you know what I mean, just going through the motions, no life, all prep, prep and more prep, but know its only for another 4 & 1/2 weeks which I do know I can get through.

I am also getting excited though, orderded my show tan, bikinis sorted, going makeup shopping at weekend, all coming together with that side of things, so all good with that, just feeling ugrh! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Ahh thanks guys for your support, much much much appreiciated!
> 
> Thing is, Im not unhappy, and no way am I giving up, I just know that although the last 13 weeks have been hard, it now gets even harder. And I also know I can get through it, Ive done it before and will do it again, but I cant describe the feeling other than URGH! And just that Im functioning, if you know what I mean, just going through the motions, no life, all prep, prep and more prep, but know its only for another 4 & 1/2 weeks which I do know I can get through.
> 
> I am also getting excited though, orderded my show tan, bikinis sorted, going makeup shopping at weekend, all coming together with that side of things, so all good with that, just feeling ugrh! :laugh:


Well then, what ya bluddy moaning about then woman ! pmsl  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well then, what ya bluddy moaning about then woman ! pmsl  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Now that got me laughing my ass off! Exactly, Im a woman and one thing we're damn good at, having a moan!!!! Id win a trophy in that for sure! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Keep up the good work Keeks, you've done so well so far and like you said not that long to go now. Then can have some lush food and lie ins again!!!


----------



## 3752

Keeks said:


> Urgh!!!! Knackered, fed up, irritated and just generally urgh! :cursing: I got home from the gym tonight and just wanted to cry, I didnt but really really wanted to, and not sure why, lol!
> 
> Really have got to the stage now where I feel like Im existing, practically everything irritates me, every day is a chore, I just want to eat nice food, ditch some of the cardio sessions and just chill out. I know the ends is sight now, well and truly, but Im fed up and even though now Im in my new/old job, with 40 minutes more sleep in the mornings and an hour less travelling every day, Im even more tired now, but think its down to the fact that things are starting to go better now with prep.
> 
> Anyway, double cardio with shoulders & abs today.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps
> 
> Alternate front db raises - 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Seated rear delt raises - 16, 14, 12 reps
> 
> Static front db hold x 2 to failure (approx 30 secs)
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each
> 
> And had the most awful calf cramps tonight during posing practice, and its still hurting like mad now, just hope it eases off for the morning!


Sounds like an average prep to me 

All the best with the remaining weeks of prep.......


----------



## biglbs

Finishing line is just down the road now,nearly there,crack on bubs xx


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh thanks guys for your support, much much much appreiciated!
> 
> Thing is, Im not unhappy, and no way am I giving up, I just know that although the last 13 weeks have been hard, it now gets even harder. And I also know I can get through it, Ive done it before and will do it again, but I cant describe the feeling other than URGH! And just that Im functioning, if you know what I mean, just going through the motions, no life, all prep, prep and more prep, but know its only for another 4 & 1/2 weeks which I do know I can get through.
> 
> I am also getting excited though, orderded my show tan, bikinis sorted, going makeup shopping at weekend, all coming together with that side of things, so all good with that, just feeling ugrh! :laugh:


O like this part of your prep where we all get to tell you which one to wear, O @Jay.32 and @Cheeky Monkey just sent me a pm saying they want pic's this time


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> O like this part of your prep where we all get to tell you which one to wear, O @Jay.32 and @Cheeky Monkey just sent me a pm saying they want pic's this time


No Dai, you told me YOU'd gotten the tan and bikini's and I wanted pics of that !


----------



## Dai Jones

Cheeky Monkey said:


> No Dai, you told me YOU'd gotten the tan and bikini's and I wanted pics of that !


fook off your not twisting this on me again, anyway I've already sent ya the pic


----------



## Guest

Dai Jones said:


> fook off your not twisting this on me again, anyway I've already sent ya the pic


 :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Keep up the good work Keeks, you've done so well so far and like you said not that long to go now. Then can have some lush food and lie ins again!!!


Thanks. Yep, not long to go now, cant wait for show time now! 



Pscarb said:


> Sounds like an average prep to me
> 
> All the best with the remaining weeks of prep.......


Thank you. Lol, I am sort of glad of feeling like this as I know things are working well and I would be panicking if I didnt fell like rubbish strangely enough! 



biglbs said:


> Finishing line is just down the road now,nearly there,crack on bubs xx


Yep, I can see the finishing line now, nearly there, and I know it'll be here in no time!  x


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O like this part of your prep where we all get to tell you which one to wear, O @Jay.32 and @Cheeky Monkey just sent me a pm saying they want pic's this time


Ha ha, I'll be posting loads of pics from my shows, need to show off my sparkly bikinis! 



Cheeky Monkey said:


> No Dai, you told me YOU'd gotten the tan and bikini's and I wanted pics of that !


 :lol:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'll be posting loads of pics from my shows, need to show off my sparkly bikinis!
> 
> :lol:


It ain't funny though, cos he put the damn pic up in my journal !!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Feeling a bit better than yesterday, but still just going through the motions and work was mega horrendous, but am happy now Ive got through another day and collapsed into bed, and its nearly weekend so :thumb:

Also, mega cheered up today as got my final bikini design emailed to me and its just absolutely AMAZING!!!!! I cant wait to get it, its just out of this world and am so so so so so soooooooooooooooooo excited!!!! :bounce: 

Double cardio and back & abs tonight, with posing and routine practice, knackered!!

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 15

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> It ain't funny though, cos he put the damn pic up in my journal !!!!!!


 :lol: I bet my bikinis more sparkly than Dai's! :lol:


----------



## greekgod

keep going Keeks, its been a long road but soon u will be looking back at this with a choc cake in front of u and the silverware standing next to it... :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> keep going Keeks, its been a long road but soon u will be looking back at this with a choc cake in front of u and the silverware standing next to it... :thumb:


Thank you.  I hope so about the trophy, but the choc cakes definate and I cant wait!


----------



## loganator

stay focused and think cream cakes when it's over ...works for me lol


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> stay focused and think cream cakes when it's over ...works for me lol


Mmmmmmmmmmmm, cream cakes! :drool: On my post comp food wish list, thats growing by the hour, lol!

Cant believe another weeks gone now! Eeeeek! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhhhhh, Friday, another week survived and competition times getting closer! :bounce:

Double cardio done and chest, bi's & abs.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Incline db flies 3 x 20

Bi's

EZ bar curls 3 x 15

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 12

Abs

Crunches 3 x 30

Busy weekend ahead with a few things on.....but its weekend so all good!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done, legs shortly but happy with this mornings measurements, no weight drop but have tightened up, losing approx 1/4 inch from waist, hips and bum, so definate shrinkage and am very happy with that.

Veins are coming out a bit more in groin area and arms, the curve of my lower back/glutes is coming along nicely, and Ive got my 23 inch waist back....woo hoo!!!!

Had a stressful week at work, but even though its been mega busy and stressful, still feel so much better in myself, and I when I leave work, I actually leave it behind and dont bring it home with me as I doing at the other place, and know this is making so much difference to things now, all good now with a month to go! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Fasted cardio done, legs shortly but happy with this mornings measurements, no weight drop but have tightened up, losing approx 1/4 inch from waist, hips and bum, so definate shrinkage and am very happy with that.
> 
> *Veins are coming out a bit more in groin area* and arms, the curve of my lower back/glutes is coming along nicely, and Ive got my 23 inch waist back....woo hoo!!!!
> 
> Had a stressful week at work, but even though its been mega busy and stressful, still feel so much better in myself, and I when I leave work, I actually leave it behind and dont bring it home with me as I doing at the other place, and know this is making so much difference to things now, all good now with a month to go! :thumb:


Happens to me each morning and several times during day...

Haha.

Great work Keeks.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Fasted cardio done, legs shortly but happy with this mornings measurements, no weight drop but have tightened up, losing approx 1/4 inch from waist, hips and bum, so definate shrinkage and am very happy with that.
> 
> Veins are coming out a bit more in groin area and arms, the curve of my lower back/glutes is coming along nicely, and Ive got my 23 inch waist back....woo hoo!!!!
> 
> Had a stressful week at work, but even though its been mega busy and stressful, still feel so much better in myself, and I when I leave work, I actually leave it behind and dont bring it home with me as I doing at the other place, and know this is making so much difference to things now, all good now with a month to go! :thumb:


Veins in groin area !!! Attractive !!


----------



## Keeks

Knackered again, busy day after a pretty sleepless night so will have an early night tonight and off to see my coach tomorrow so fingers crossed she's happy.

Legs beasted this morning :cursing:

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

Pelvic lifts 3 x 30

SLDL's 3 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 15

Went to see my sponsors new shop today, looking really good and they had Mark Felix there as a special guest and I've met him before but Im sure each time I see him, he gets bigger!!!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Veins in groin area !!! Attractive !!


 :lol: Im rocking the attractive look at the minute, little veins coming through, that zombie pee'd off look constantly, bags under my eyes, no boobs from dieting and covered in bruises as Im so clumsy, even clumsier than normal!!! Attractive!!!! :whistling:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: Im rocking the attractive look at the minute, little veins coming through, that zombie pee'd off look constantly, bags under my eyes, no boobs from dieting and covered in bruises as Im so clumsy, even clumsier than normal!!! Attractive!!!! :whistling:


Lol...I have a couple good friends who is a bodyfitness competitor.

All they ever moan about is there boobs, when dieted down 

I have no argument when they argue 'if you're penis shrank as you dieted...how woukd you feel'

Point taken


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Knackered again, busy day after a pretty sleepless night so will have an early night tonight and off to see my coach tomorrow so fingers crossed she's happy.
> 
> Legs beasted this morning :cursing:
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 25
> 
> Pelvic lifts 3 x 30
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 30
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 15
> 
> Went to see my sponsors new shop today, looking really good and they had Mark Felix there as a special guest and I've met him before but Im sure each time I see him, he gets bigger!!!
> 
> View attachment 117595


Packed on loads of mass keeks...thats some quality MT2 you're running as well


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lol...I have a couple good friends who is a bodyfitness competitor.
> 
> All they ever moan about is there boobs, when dieted down
> 
> I have no argument when they argue 'if you're penis shrank as you dieted...how woukd you feel'
> 
> Point taken


Yep, not ideal but some sacrifices need to be made, and I like the rest of me when dieted down so guess that makes up for it a bit.



CJ said:


> Packed on loads of mass keeks...thats some quality MT2 you're running as well


 :lol: PMSL!!!!! Had a good off season!!! :lol: He's huge isnt he??? I just kept staring at the size of his arms!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Yep, not ideal but some sacrifices need to be made, and I like the rest of me when dieted down so guess that makes up for it a bit.
> 
> :lol: PMSL!!!!! Had a good off season!!! :lol: He's huge isnt he??? I just kept staring at the size of his arms!


Made me look like a little boy when my mate introduced me to him.

Monster of a man


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Made me look like a little boy when my mate introduced me to him.
> 
> Monster of a man


Lol, I bet, he's just enormous. Really nice bloke though!


----------



## BestBefore1989

great pic Keeks, and I like the vest


----------



## H10dst

Cool pic mrs, how's everything going anyway?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> great pic Keeks, and I like the vest


Thanks! Yeah thats my sponsors logo and its looks ace. Got loads of clothes to be printed up next week, will be a walking logo soon! 



H10dst said:


> Cool pic mrs, how's everything going anyway?


Thanks. Yeah all good thanks, hows you? Hows your job going, hope all ok?!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Knackered again, busy day after a pretty sleepless night so will have an early night tonight and off to see my coach tomorrow so fingers crossed she's happy.
> 
> Legs beasted this morning :cursing:
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 25
> 
> Pelvic lifts 3 x 30
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 30
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 15
> 
> Went to see my sponsors new shop today, looking really good and they had Mark Felix there as a special guest and I've met him before but Im sure each time I see him, he gets bigger!!!
> 
> View attachment 117595


Great workout and OMG that guy is freaking huge! Either that or you are a 3 foot tall well proportioned dwarf!!!

Enjoy your Sunday!!


----------



## greekgod

Keeks, nice photo with the giant...i see from yr face u are offically in 'zombie mode'... which shows u nearly there...

enjoy yr sunday..


----------



## H10dst

Yes job going alright at the moment thanks, will have to see how long the "honeymoon" period lasts but for now it's good. Hope all is going well prep wise and that you've cleared some space for all this years trophies


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Great workout and OMG that guy is freaking huge! Either that or you are a 3 foot tall well proportioned dwarf!!!
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday!!


Ha ha, a bit of both I think.....he's HUGE, but I am quite little, prefer the word petite to dwarf, although my workmates prefer the word 'Borrower' :cursing: :lol:

Thanks, hope you've had a good one!



greekgod said:


> Keeks, nice photo with the giant...i see from yr face u are offically in 'zombie mode'... which shows u nearly there...
> 
> enjoy yr sunday..


Lol, yep, full on zombie mode, and will only get worse through the next month, but thats all good now!

Thanks, hope you've had a nice day!



H10dst said:


> Yes job going alright at the moment thanks, will have to see how long the "honeymoon" period lasts but for now it's good. Hope all is going well prep wise and that you've cleared some space for all this years trophies


Lol, glad its going well though, and hope that continues.

Yeah preps going well now thanks, and fingers crossed for trophies, but just want to do the best I can really, and learn and gain more experience.


----------



## Keeks

Phew......been bricking all week about seeing my coach today, and thankfully, she's really happy with how things are going now. She did say the last time that I had my work cut out, as prep hadnt been going well, but she is more than happy with todays visit, and now I feel loads happier too. Feels like the hard work is paying off. :thumb:

Still a LOT of work to do, carrying on with the fish diet, cardio and training the same and giving it my all, but I now feel that I will look ok come show time, so am very excited! 4 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:

Anyway, a few more progress pics from today, and holding water today after high carb day and hormones etc, but happy enough.



Really happy with how my backs looking, and my little mini boulder shoulders, work in progress but the thing is, they are slowly growing and curving. My coach also said that she was happy with how my shoulders had widened so that my waist looked smaller, and my shape had balanced more as I do have quite big legs, not so much in a bad way, but that I am looking a bit more balanced now with a good shape.

:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Bloopin 'ell Keeks...you look berluddie awesome...your back is ace and I'm soooooooooooooooooooo green about your boulders..I've really got massive delt envy..

Keeks, you are so inspiring...what a girl and I don't mean that in a sucky uppie way or anything...I feel glad that I have been able to follow your journal....you should and quite rightly be proud of yourself, awesome.....xx

I am wishing you everything good for your comp I can assure you...x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Bloopin 'ell Keeks...you look berluddie awesome...your back is ace and I'm soooooooooooooooooooo green about your boulders..I've really got massive delt envy..
> 
> Keeks, you are so inspiring...what a girl and I don't mean that in a sucky uppie way or anything...I feel glad that I have been able to follow your journal....you should and quite rightly be proud of yourself, awesome.....xx
> 
> I am wishing you everything good for your comp I can assure you...x


Thank you so much Flubs!  Its really nice to hear and a bit unreal when people say things like that to me, as I just do what I do, get on with it and think I dont realise what Im doing if that makes sense?!

Feeling a bit emotional tbh after seeing my coach and some of the things she said, she was really happy with how Ive shpaed up in the last month and over the last year too, and she has faith in me, and this has really made me even more determined now to smash this last month of prep.

Thank you for following my journal too, its much appreicated! 

xxx


----------



## CJ

Dinky waist


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Dinky waist


23 inch waist is back!!!!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> 23 inch waist is back!!!!


I was under 28 on stage


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> 23 inch waist is back!!!!


I take it back...dead to me....dead to me.......:laugh:

kidding of course....x


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> 23 inch waist is back!!!!


Looking great Keeks! Waist is tiny, my legs are bigger lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I was under 28 on stage
> 
> View attachment 117772


Blinky flip! Looking awesome in that pic btw! :thumb:



Flubs said:


> I take it back...dead to me....dead to me.......:laugh:
> 
> kidding of course....x


:laugh: Lol, wont be 23 inch for long though! xxx



R0BLET said:


> Looking great Keeks! Waist is tiny, my legs are bigger lol


Thank you!   Thing is, my legs arent that much smaller, so I must have bit legs, a small waist or both!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Blinky flip! Looking awesome in that pic btw! :thumb:
> 
> :laugh: Lol, wont be 23 inch for long though! xxx
> 
> Thank you!  Thing is, my legs arent that much smaller, so I must have bit legs, a small waist or both!


Thanks keeks..im hoping I'll be better next year


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Thanks keeks..im hoping I'll be better next year


I've no doubt you will. A years a long time, and you looked ace last year so can only get better, especially with all that tabata you'll be doing!!!!! :tongue:

So Im reckoning if we both work our asses off over this next year, I'll be seeing you at the Brits next year when we're both competing there!!!! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I've no doubt you will. A years a long time, and you looked ace last year so can only get better, especially with all that tabata you'll be doing!!!!! :tongue:
> 
> So Im reckoning if we both work our asses off over this next year, I'll be seeing you at the Brits next year when we're both competing there!!!! :thumb:


I dont take it too seriously but i woukd love to make the finals next year.

Post show icecream would be on you lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I dont take it too seriously but i woukd love to make the finals next year.
> 
> Post show icecream would be on you lol


Yeah would be amazing, but thats my aim for next year definatley, to make the Brits and then the next step is the Universe, my ultimate goal.

Not a huge fan of icecream but post show quarks on me, and donuts!!! :drool:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Yeah would be amazing, but thats my aim for next year definatley, to make the Brits and then the next step is the Universe, my ultimate goal.
> 
> Not a huge fan of icecream but post show quarks on me, and donuts!!! :drool:


Qwark can do one....I'll settle on donuts then


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Qwark can do one....I'll settle on donuts then


Get out of here.......quark can do one :cursing:

But donuts for sure! :bounce:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Get out of here.......quark can do one :cursing:
> 
> But donuts for sure! :bounce:


Ok ok...qwark ON donuts lol.

Hmmmm krispy kreme


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Phew......been bricking all week about seeing my coach today, and thankfully, she's really happy with how things are going now. She did say the last time that I had my work cut out, as prep hadnt been going well, but she is more than happy with todays visit, and now I feel loads happier too. Feels like the hard work is paying off. :thumb:
> 
> Still a LOT of work to do, carrying on with the fish diet, cardio and training the same and giving it my all, but I now feel that I will look ok come show time, so am very excited! 4 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Anyway, a few more progress pics from today, and holding water today after high carb day and hormones etc, but happy enough.
> 
> View attachment 117759
> View attachment 117760
> View attachment 117761
> View attachment 117762
> View attachment 117763
> View attachment 117764
> View attachment 117765
> 
> 
> Really happy with how my backs looking, and my little mini boulder shoulders, work in progress but the thing is, they are slowly growing and curving. My coach also said that she was happy with how my shoulders had widened so that my waist looked smaller, and my shape had balanced more as I do have quite big legs, not so much in a bad way, but that I am looking a bit more balanced now with a good shape.
> 
> :thumb:


Wowser!!!!

Amazing stuff keeks, really is all coming together so well and that tiny little waist and great V is sh1t hot... jealous!!!!! Shoulders and arms are looking amazing too, looking really toned. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Ok ok...qwark ON donuts lol.
> 
> Hmmmm krispy kreme


Now you're talking!!!!!!!!! Today has been a bad day for craving Krispy kremes, everyone seems to be talking about donuts.........I WANT DONUTS! :crying: Just had my fish and brocolli and oddly enough, it just didnt compare to Krispy kremes.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Wowser!!!!
> 
> Amazing stuff keeks, really is all coming together so well and that tiny little waist and great V is sh1t hot... jealous!!!!! Shoulders and arms are looking amazing too, looking really toned. :thumb:


Ahh thank you!  Yep, coming together now, and will be stepping it up now I know that Im so close, will give it my all as usual and smash this last month! :bounce:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Now you're talking!!!!!!!!! Today has been a bad day for craving Krispy kremes, everyone seems to be talking about donuts.........I WANT DONUTS! :crying: Just had my fish and brocolli and oddly enough, it just didnt compare to Krispy kremes.


Strange that !!! 

Wrap up moaning....think of me....im just eating egg, cheese and salad wraps and chunky wedges......


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Strange that !!!
> 
> Wrap up moaning....think of me....im just eating egg, cheese and salad wraps and chunky wedges......


 mg: Right, definately get out now!!! And that sounds rubbish anyway.....I now off to cry in my pillow! :crying: :lol:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> mg: Right, definately get out now!!! And that sounds rubbish anyway.....I now off to cry in my pillow! :crying: :lol:


Oh sorry my dear *rubs keeks head.

Did i say something wrong lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Oh sorry my dear *rubs keeks head.
> 
> Did i say something wrong lol


 :sneaky2: Slating quark was bad but that food sounds amazing! :crying: Saying that, I had turkey last night instead of fish and that was out of this world, and it was just turkey! Just the thought of any food right makes me want to cry or puch someone, lol!

I love prep!!!!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: Slating quark was bad but that food sounds amazing! :crying: Saying that, I had turkey last night instead of fish and that was out of this world, and it was just turkey! Just the thought of any food right makes me want to cry or puch someone, lol!
> 
> I love prep!!!!


I better not say too much then, for fear of being punched in the nose at BP


----------



## Sweat

Ey up Keeks,

Have a good day of dieting and training!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Morning....looking wide :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I better not say too much then, for fear of being punched in the nose at BP


I'd run past and throw a tub of quark at your stand but it would be a waste of quark so a punch in the nose would be better! :tongue:



Sweat said:


> Ey up Keeks,
> 
> Have a good day of dieting and training!!


Thank you, you too!



Dai Jones said:


> Morning....looking wide :thumb:


Wide, and samosa shaped!


----------



## Keeks

Energy levels way below zero today, even before getting out of bed, but am happy now Im in bed! The two main things that Im enjoying at the moment are protein porridge and night time in bed when Im starfishing.......ahhhhhhh! 

Double cardio today with routine and posing practice. Just beyond tired and everything has been difficult today, been on go slow at work (not good) but just feel so drained, however, getting out of bed this morning and feeling leaner by the day, then looking in the mirror and seeing little changes every day, its the love/hate time of prep......hate feeling so irritable and yuk, but love seeing how things are coming together and love the fact that its nearly time!


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Energy levels way below zero today, even before getting out of bed, but am happy now Im in bed! The two main things that Im enjoying at the moment are protein porridge and night time in bed when Im starfishing.......ahhhhhhh!
> 
> Double cardio today with routine and posing practice. Just beyond tired and everything has been difficult today, been on go slow at work (not good) but just feel so drained, however, getting out of bed this morning and feeling leaner by the day, then looking in the mirror and seeing little changes every day, its the love/hate time of prep......hate feeling so irritable and yuk, but love seeing how things are coming together and love the fact that its nearly time!


How nice does it feel to starfish in bed when you stretch out!!! One of the best feelings there is I reckon.

Have a good nights kip. Hopefully energy be a bit better tomorrow!! Night.


----------



## H10dst

Starfishing?!?! Hope that means spreading arms and legs out and it's not some pervy quark act???


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> How nice does it feel to starfish in bed when you stretch out!!! One of the best feelings there is I reckon.
> 
> Have a good nights kip. Hopefully energy be a bit better tomorrow!! Night.


The thought of starfishing keeps me going through the day, and is heavenly until I stretch too much and get calf cramp, lol! :cursing:

Cheers, energys slightly better today, but roll on Friday!



H10dst said:


> Starfishing?!?! Hope that means spreading arms and legs out and it's not some pervy quark act???


Lol, sounds inetersting! Nope, starfishing is the one thing Im blooming good at at the moment, and other than protein porrdige, the one thing Im loving right now.


----------



## Keeks

Actually slept ok last night, and although feeling drained, feel slightly better than yesterday, ready to get through torture Tuesday, and it helps that the sun is shining, always a bonus!  Was actually up 20 mins earlier than my alarm, and pics done for my coach this morning to try and see what day in my carb cycle to compete at, last time it was day 3 but we need to chekc if this is still the case now my shoulders have filled out more, not sure if they'll look ok being as depleted as last time.


----------



## Keeks

Yet another torture Tuesday done, and they are now getting even harder! :sad:

Double cardio, legs, and posing and routine practice, Im foooooked!

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls drop sets - 5 reps, then 10, then 15 dropping weight but holding every 5th rep super set with standing calf raises x 3 full sets

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Jump squats 4 x 25

Pelvic lifts 4 x 30

Abductors inside & outside 3 x 15 of each supersets

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 10 then dropset 3 x 20

All I can think about today is food, and high carb day tomorrow, I cant wait! My workmates have talked about food a lot today, and its been very difficult! But its another day closer to show time!


----------



## Keeks

STARVING!!! Slept like a baby till about 12.30 last night, then tossed and turned for the rest of the night because I was so hungry, all I could think about was food! :sad: But high carb day today and am just so glad!  I know for me when I feel like this, things are coming together and its getting cloce to the end now which is ace, but also know Im in for a few sleepless hungry nights! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Get some breakfast down you!!! I've just had 3 poached eggs and a piece off cheapo frying steak  what's the plan for today??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Get some breakfast down you!!! I've just had 3 poached eggs and a piece off cheapo frying steak  what's the plan for today??


Ive just had some fish and it didnt touh the sides, but protein porridge here I come!!!  That breakfast sounds awesome, all food sounds awesome right now though!

Plan for today is to get through today! 

Tough day at work :sad: then shoulders & abs, then cardio, then posing/routine practice, then starfishing!  You?


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Phew......been bricking all week about seeing my coach today, and thankfully, she's really happy with how things are going now. She did say the last time that I had my work cut out, as prep hadnt been going well, but she is more than happy with todays visit, and now I feel loads happier too. Feels like the hard work is paying off. :thumb:
> 
> Still a LOT of work to do, carrying on with the fish diet, cardio and training the same and giving it my all, but I now feel that I will look ok come show time, so am very excited! 4 weeks today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Anyway, a few more progress pics from today, and holding water today after high carb day and hormones etc, but happy enough.
> 
> View attachment 117759
> View attachment 117760
> View attachment 117761
> View attachment 117762
> View attachment 117763
> View attachment 117764
> View attachment 117765
> 
> 
> Really happy with how my backs looking, and my little mini boulder shoulders, work in progress but the thing is, they are slowly growing and curving. My coach also said that she was happy with how my shoulders had widened so that my waist looked smaller, and my shape had balanced more as I do have quite big legs, not so much in a bad way, but that I am looking a bit more balanced now with a good shape.
> 
> :thumb:


you are looking awsome babe... bit of tan now and ready for the stage..


----------



## H10dst

Easy-ish day at work just wandering about pretending I know stuff!! Then legs tonight maybe some bi's to and I might do some starfishing later too


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> you are looking awsome babe... bit of tan now and ready for the stage..


Cheers hun, tanning practice at weekend, excited! 



H10dst said:


> Easy-ish day at work just wandering about pretending I know stuff!! Then legs tonight maybe some bi's to and I might do some starfishing later too


Lol, have a good day and when starfishing, you have to do the AHHHHHHHHHHH noise! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Another struggle of a day, and think its carbs that knacker me out, been so tired and sluggish, gym was very difficult and just feeling URGH again, but in a good way?! Weird I know but Im looking like death now, really tired and sunked in the face, bags under and just like cr4p, but body wise, really seem to be coming along now so I dont mind looking like death and feeling worse if things are going well in that way.

Double cardio, shoulders & abs, and just a quick posing/routine practice as just literally had no energy to do any more.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 15 dropset with lat raises 3 x 20

Arnold press 3 x 15

Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 10 superset with normal raises 3 x 10

Rear delt raises with a wide grip 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 20 of each

Crunches 2 x 20

:thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Nitty gritty now keeks


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Nitty gritty now keeks


Yep, feeling worse by the day, but looking better by the day too. Im well and truly in the love/hate part of prep, hate everything but know this is where it all comes together and it gets real! Scary but good!


----------



## Keeks

I actually gave in tonight and had a bit of a cry, but do feel better for it. I just feel emotional, and drained, and worn out both phsyically and mentally. But then on the other side of things, I know this is normal, I felt it last time and will feel it next time, and the worse I feel, the better my prep seems to be.

Tonight when I was practising posing, I actually thought that although I wont be quite like I would like to be, I now feel that I wont be far off really. My thighs will let me down, but I can stand a certain way to slightly hide this fact, and what I saw in the mirror tonight, I actually was quite happy with. I really like my shape and my coach said this also, and know I have improved since last season, worked on my weak points what the judges had said, and now with just over 3 weeks to smash things, I know I can do it. I just also know theres a lot of mental ups and downs, sleepless nights and generally feeling more URGH, but cant wait now!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I actually gave in tonight and had a bit of a cry, but do feel better for it. I just feel emotional, and drained, and worn out both phsyically and mentally. But then on the other side of things, I know this is normal, I felt it last time and will feel it next time, and the worse I feel, the better my prep seems to be.
> 
> Tonight when I was practising posing, I actually thought that although I wont be quite like I would like to be, I now feel that I wont be far off really. My thighs will let me down, but I can stand a certain way to slightly hide this fact, and what I saw in the mirror tonight, I actually was quite happy with. I really like my shape and my coach said this also, and know I have improved since last season, worked on my weak points what the judges had said, and now with just over 3 weeks to smash things, I know I can do it. I just also know theres a lot of mental ups and downs, sleepless nights and generally feeling more URGH, but cant wait now!


Awww, chin up Keeks! Just sent you a text, be positive little miss, not long till quark overdose induced coma now!


----------



## Keeks

Feeling loads better today, ready to smash another day :bounce: Looked in the mirror this morning and even after high carb day yesterday, looking better each day, so all good. And its nearly weekend so even better! 

Its just constant mind games with this sport, which are even more so when prepping, all good fun!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Feeling loads better today, ready to smash another day :bounce: Looked in the mirror this morning and even after high carb day yesterday, looking better each day, so all good. And its nearly weekend so even better!
> 
> *Its just constant mind games with this sport*, which are even more so when prepping, all good fun!


your so right... :thumbup1: x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> your so right... :thumbup1: x


Its not so much bodybuilding as mind and bodybuilding, lol! x


----------



## Keeks

To put it simply, Im totally beyond foooked now! And the days not over yet, still got to do some posing/routine practice, but double cardio, and back & abs done.

Whereas a few days ago I was functioning, I dont think Im even functioning properly now. Work is a real struggle and a few times today, I've had to stop and think what the heck am I doing?! And its like Im moving in slow motion, but three weeks to go and then I can come back to life!


----------



## H10dst

Do some starfishing you muppet!!! That will make you feel better


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Do some starfishing you muppet!!! That will make you feel better


Roll on Friday's nights starfishing, cant wait! :bounce:


----------



## Guest

This is where I question it all. I dunno why you would wanna push yourself that far to the point you cannot function properly.

Takes a certain mindset I guess.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> This is where I question it all. I dunno why you would wanna push yourself that far to the point you cannot function properly.
> 
> Takes a certain mindset I guess.


To be honest, this week I've been thinking the same. I've really struggled this week, and know over the next three weeks it will get tougher. But the only thing I can say is that I know its worth it when I get up on that stage, and I've got there and survived prep, maybe not in one piece, lol, but know its such an achievment when the end comes.

And the super fab bikini makes it worth it too!


----------



## Keeks

Rest day today so just double cardio with routine and posing practice. Knackered and glad its weekend! 

Going to trial my tan this weekend, and more of the same, cardio and training etc, but will try and catch up on some rest too as its needed.

Arms seem to be looking better now, and after doing my HIIT on rower, veins were massively sticking out. Obliques are also looking quite good now, so things are changing daily, all good! Few more changes of a few things this week, and hoping to see yet more change now show times fast fast fast approaching! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

It sounds like you are doing realy well mate,have a great rest and weekend xx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> It sounds like you are doing realy well mate,have a great rest and weekend xx


Getting there now. Thank you, have a great weekend too!  xx


----------



## Keeks

This weeks been a struggle, but I've got through it and feeling good this morning, still drained and knackered,, but mentally feeling loads better. Suns shining and just got back from what was quite a thoughtful power walk  and although I have moaned this week and wondered why I'm doing this, I know why Im doing this......cos this is me, its my life and I do enjoy it!

I did my weigh in and measurements and took my progress pics this morning, and although weights up by about 1/2lb (which I feel is water) I'm also down 1/4 inch again all over, (hips, bum and thighs) so I am now really tightening up. I feel quite small now, and have a bruise on my bum which is like a little lump, and it hurts when I sit down. I got one of these last time, and although in a slightly different place on my bum, its all familiar to being nearly at the end of prep, feeling cold, clumsy, dropping everything, so know I am getting there.

Things also clicked into place about how I feel about myself, which also happened last time. I put too much pressure on myself, but when looking in the mirror this morning, I've got to the place where I like myself, and like what I see. This has been a major thing all along my journey, from actually starting training, I lack in confidence, always have and always will......but it is growing, and the more I develop, the more I like what I see, its what I have created, its the time and effort I've put in, and this is the good part that no one can change. I might never win another trophy again but when I look in the mirror and like what I see, then it makes it all worthwhile. Im doing this for me.......to make me happy and ultimately, I am getting there.

I've changed so much from when I started training, and each year, each phase and season, I can see so much of a change in myself, both phsyically and mentally, and when chatting to people about what I do, and then I realise just what it actually entails, it sometimes shocks me, but I wouldnt change it for the world, cos although hard, very very hard, constant mind games, pain, that drained urgh feeling, that wanting to give up feeling, but to keep pushing, it is worth it, I know it is cos it does make me happy. 

I always seem to have my deepest thoughts on a Saturday morning, lol!

Off to do leg shortly, then the weekend can properly start......have a good one all! :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89

I've just scanned the last 10 or so pages. Your looking great from behind Keeks. Tiny waist too. Inspired me to measure mine this morning, will do it when I get to the gym in a bit.

I feel exactly the same as you do Physically and emotionally drained. I still always feel guilty though and as if I can be doing more lol.

Head down mate, not long now. Which show are you doing? Like I said...i scanned lol.


----------



## Keeks

Jacko89 said:


> I've just scanned the last 10 or so pages. Your looking great from behind Keeks. Tiny waist too. Inspired me to measure mine this morning, will do it when I get to the gym in a bit.
> 
> I feel exactly the same as you do Physically and emotionally drained. I still always feel guilty though and as if I can be doing more lol.
> 
> Head down mate, not long now. Which show are you doing? Like I said...i scanned lol.


Thank you, happy with how my back has developed, and as my waist is small, gives the illusion that my upper back is even wider. And whereas last year, I thought I looked a bit heavy in my lower half, think that now I've balanced out a bit more now so happy overall with my shape.

Yeah this is where it gets so tough, and the mental side of it is as tough, maybe tougher than the diet and training, but the results speak for themselves at this point, and keeps us going. Im the same too, collapsing into bed, and can hardly move Im that worn out but thinking maybe I shouldve done more posing or cardio, but cant burn out at this point.

Lol, I can waffle on when I get going, Im doing the Nabba Northwest in 3 weeks, nerves well and truly setting in now, but so is the excitement.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> This weeks been a struggle, but I've got through it and feeling good this morning, still drained and knackered,, but mentally feeling loads better. Suns shining and just got back from what was quite a thoughtful power walk  and although I have moaned this week and wondered why I'm doing this, I know why Im doing this......cos this is me, its my life and I do enjoy it!
> 
> I did my weigh in and measurements and took my progress pics this morning, and although weights up by about 1/2lb (which I feel is water) I'm also down 1/4 inch again all over, (waist, hips, bum and thighs) so I am now really tightening up. I feel quite small now, and have a bruise on my bum which is like a little lump, and it hurts when I sit down. I got one of these last time, and although in a slightly different place on my bum, its all familiar to being nearly at the end of prep, feeling cold, clumsy, dropping everything, so know I am getting there.
> 
> Things also clicked into place about how I feel about myself, which also happened last time. I put too much pressure on myself, but when looking in the mirror this morning, I've got to the place where I like myself, and like what I see. This has been a major thing all along my journey, from actually starting training, I lack in confidence, always have and always will......but it is growing, and the more I develop, the more I like what I see, its what I have created, its the time and effort I've put in, and this is the good part that no one can change. I might never win another trophy again but when I look in the mirror and like what I see, then it makes it all worthwhile. Im doing this for me.......to make me happy and ultimately, I am getting there.
> 
> I've changed so much from when I started training, and each year, each phase and season, I can see so much of a change in myself, both phsyically and mentally, and when chatting to people about what I do, and then I realise just what it actually entails, it sometimes shocks me, but I wouldnt change it for the world, cos although hard, very very hard, constant mind games, pain, that drained urgh feeling, that wanting to give up feeling, but to keep pushing, it is worth it, I know it is cos it does make me happy.
> 
> I always seem to have my deepest thoughts on a Saturday morning, lol!
> 
> Off to do leg shortly, then the weekend can properly start......have a good one all! :thumb:


great post Keeks, the photos last week looked amazing esp. the rear V taper. You've come a long way, I'm glad you are starting to see this yourself now :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> great post Keeks, the photos last week looked amazing esp. the rear V taper. You've come a long way, I'm glad you are starting to see this yourself now :bounce: :thumb:


Thank you. Im just glad I've got to that place again where I am happy with how things are going now, and looking back at my past pictures, I can see the changes am know the hard works paying off. There will always be room for improvement, so no way am I becoming complacement, I never will, its not in me, but just feeling happier with things and know Im getting where I want to be makes me happy.

And thank you for following my journal, its appreiciated and everyones support has helped me get through it all.


----------



## Keeks

Legs done and it was a tough session, every session is now getting tougher, but put every ounce of effort in I could, and wobbled down the gym steps in a very wobbly fashion, job well done! 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

Pelvic lifts 4 x 25

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15


----------



## Rykard

thanks for the rep.


----------



## Keeks

Quick pic from this afternoons posing practice. Very bloated at the moment and have been all week so have now dropped brocolli and will just be having green beans from now on, plus will be drinking mint green tea which seems to help.



Very tired today, and after doing a few errands and the usual training etc, am now getting my feet up for the night and chilling out......ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## H10dst

That's a very nice bikini!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That's a very nice bikini!!!


Ahh thanks, its one from last year, havent got my new ones yet! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done, then chest, arms & abs and 2nd cardio done, and will do a blast of tabata later, with posing and routine practice.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline db flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Tri's & bi's supersets

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep with EZ bar curls 3 x 15

Tate press 3 x 20 with alternate db curls (vertical grip) 3 x 20

Kickbacks 3 x 15 with cable bar curls 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with crunches 3 x 30 of each

Getting very excited now by seeing all updates on fb etc about all the comps starting, feels like its getting very real now, and in a few weeks, it'll be me doing it all.

Also had a quick practice with tan last night, just on my legs as using different shades this time, will be using one coat of #1 Dream tan, then one coat of #2, so will see what that turns out like. It did look ok last night so fingers crossed for the day.


----------



## greekgod

Keeks said:


> Quick pic from this afternoons posing practice. Very bloated at the moment and have been all week so have now dropped brocolli and will just be having green beans from now on, plus will be drinking mint green tea which seems to help.
> 
> View attachment 118437
> 
> 
> Very tired today, and after doing a few errands and the usual training etc, am now getting my feet up for the night and chilling out......ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


looking good little lady,

i found adding phsylium husk powder to all my meals helped alot with bloat and kept me 'going' espec on the last 3 weeks when u eat and eat and are not regular no more...

im home now, my comp over, enjoying post comp sunday... :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> looking good little lady,
> 
> i found adding phsylium husk powder to all my meals helped alot with bloat and kept me 'going' espec on the last 3 weeks when u eat and eat and are not regular no more...
> 
> im home now, my comp over, enjoying post comp sunday... :thumbup1:


OMG, Im sorry I didnt realise your comp was this weekend, hope all went well but will check out your journal now.

And thank you, and will also check out the phsylium husk powder too, thank you!


----------



## Sweat

Morning Keeks!!!!

Have a great day and 1 day closer to comp/post comp feasting/sanity regained!!


----------



## Keeks

Bit of a change around in training this week, so did double cardio, shoulders & abs, with usual practice.

Few more changes with diet etc this week, adding in a few zero carb days :cursing: to try and help over this next few weeks, so although I wont get the condition I want in time for the Nabba show, I want to try and get the best I can over the next few weeks. Still finding everything a struggle but every day down is a day closer to that stage, and getting more excited and nervous every day.


----------



## loganator

Looking good in your new pic and good to see you are mentally focused , this is the hardest part of prep but the bit that will make all the difference ...... 2 weeks and 6 days to go whooop!


----------



## Jay.32

Hey hun looking great x


----------



## CJ

I was impressed by that pic.

Your physique has an excellent flow to it.

How lomg to go ?


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> Looking good in your new pic and good to see you are mentally focused , this is the hardest part of prep but the bit that will make all the difference ...... 2 weeks and 6 days to go whooop!


Cheers, happy but not happy if you know what I mean, lol! Think by the time show time arrives, I'll be stark raving bonkers!

Hope all's good with you and your prep, will catch up in your journal. 



Jay.32 said:


> Hey hun looking great x


Thank you.  Hope all's good with you. x


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I was impressed by that pic.
> 
> Your physique has an excellent flow to it.
> 
> How lomg to go ?


Thank you.  Im not happy with condition and know I wont get to the condition I want this season, but am happy with my shape, so next season with hopeflly a lot smoother prep and more time, will nail condition and have a good season.

2 weeks and 6 days to go! :bounce:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Thank you.  Im not happy with condition and know I wont get to the condition I want this season, but am happy with my shape, so next season with hopeflly a lot smoother prep and more time, will nail condition and have a good season.
> 
> 2 weeks and 6 days to go! :bounce:


Well good luck girl


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Well good luck girl


Thank you!!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Thank you!!


See you at BP


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> See you at BP


Yep, will see you hide behide your stand when I stomp past preaching about quark!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Yep, will see you hide behide your stand when I stomp past preaching about quark!


I would never do that  lol.


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday done, woo hoo! Starting with a bit of a cold :cursing: not good timing and zero carb day :cursing: and leg day  but actually felt not too bad today considering, but think that was part down to the fact that one of my new bikinis had arrived and its amazing, and now the excitement is well and truly kicking in! 

Double cardio, practice and legs done, then a more than welcome super starfish moment! 

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

SLDL's 3 x 10 superset with wide stance SLDL's 3 x 10

Jump squats 4 x 20

Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 20


----------



## greekgod

sometimes Keeks, we might have a certain idea/image or compare yr previous look to now or maybe there are other athletes u see around u @ the gym...

but we do change year by year gaining muscle maturity or density in yr case, so go with it and u will be pleasantly suprised how good u will look this year on the stage.....not long to go... enjoy!!! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> sometimes Keeks, we might have a certain idea/image or compare yr previous look to now or maybe there are other athletes u see around u @ the gym...
> 
> but we do change year by year gaining muscle maturity or density in yr case, so go with it and u will be pleasantly suprised how good u will look this year on the stage.....not long to go... enjoy!!! :tongue:


Very very true. Thats summed things up very well about how Im feeling.

I know Ive changed quite a bit since last season, and as Im developing and progressing year by year, I know I will look different, but then I compare myself to both other toned figure girls and myself from last year and then I start to disect every little detail, and one minute Im happy with things, then the next Im not......its very confusing, but think once I get on stage, I will see myself in a true light.

:thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Super starfish

A

M

A

Z

I

N

G


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Super starfish
> 
> A
> 
> M
> 
> A
> 
> Z
> 
> I
> 
> N
> 
> G


Oh yes, amazing indeed and cant wait for it again tonight! Hope ya ok anyway muppet!


----------



## Keeks

Feeling a bit ropier today with a frog in my throat, but dosed up good n proper and getting super sleepy with it being high carb day. Could do with a power nap but not so lucky, so stims at the ready to get through the rest of the day. 

Fasted cardio this morning, and back & abs and cardio tonight.


----------



## dtlv

Heya, just catching up - not been in here for a while. It looks like it's getting to that tough end of prep, but I know you'll battle through it like you always do. Your most recent pics show progress again, and that's the theme with you - each time you post progress pics there is always a noticeable improvement, and is inspirational for everyone to see it, and a testament to your hard work (and maybe the quark too, who knows).

Make sure you take care of yourself properly if you are feeling a bit low physically and have a froggy throat - weigh the risk of pushing it hard and making yourself ill, a day or two just taking it a bit easier may be the best option. Try fresh ginger root and lemon and honey tea for that throat if it gets bad, works wonders.

Hope you feel better soon - am sure you will. Is close to time to go and win another show!


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Heya, just catching up - not been in here for a while. It looks like it's getting to that tough end of prep, but I know you'll battle through it like you always do. Your most recent pics show progress again, and that's the theme with you - each time you post progress pics there is always a noticeable improvement, and is inspirational for everyone to see it, and a testament to your hard work (and maybe the quark too, who knows).
> 
> Make sure you take care of yourself properly if you are feeling a bit low physically and have a froggy throat - weigh the risk of pushing it hard and making yourself ill, a day or two just taking it a bit easier may be the best option. Try fresh ginger root and lemon and honey tea for that throat if it gets bad, works wonders.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon - am sure you will. Is close to time to go and win another show!


Hi there, hope you're well. 

Ahh thank you, thats really nice of you to say, and does make it feel like its worth all the hard work when I hear things like that, but yes, definately down to the quark!!!!

Yep, will look after myself now and listen to my body and although its the last push, will be extra careful as I know that more damage can be done at this stage, and will have a look at the lemon and honey etc, thank you!

Lol, thanks and fingers crossed!


----------



## dtlv

Yeah am well thanks - spending more time modding than reading for pleasure/social stuff on here at the moment, but that's all good.

How on track are you feeling at the moment? All looks ok, I just don't want you to burn out. There's a saying for business investment that I think applies to bodybuilding prep - "never risk a very large amount for a very small gain". Not that I think this applies to you, but I think many people mess up their final few weeks of prep by pushing just a bit too hard, and end up coming in wrong because they've pushed too hard at the end.

Despite being a grumpy SOB generally, when Pscarb prepped for his last few shows I remember in his chats in the mods lounge he always seemed quite relaxed in the last week or two, not pushing beyond what he knew was right for him. No desperation or panic, he treated it like a job performed diligently. I think many of the guys in particular push just that bit too hard for that little bit of extra dryness or that extra 0.25% of fat loss, and end up coming in looking either drained or puffy and feeling like death because they lose balance in the process of overdoing it.


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Yeah am well thanks - spending more time modding than reading for pleasure/social stuff on here at the moment, but that's all good.
> 
> How on track are you feeling at the moment? All looks ok, I just don't want you to burn out. There's a saying for business investment that I think applies to bodybuilding prep - "never risk a very large amount for a very small gain". Not that I think this applies to you, but I think many people mess up their final few weeks of prep by pushing just a bit too hard, and end up coming in wrong because they've pushed too hard at the end.
> 
> Despite being a grumpy SOB generally, when Pscarb prepped for his last few shows I remember in his chats in the mods lounge he always seemed quite relaxed in the last week or two, not pushing beyond what he knew was right for him. No desperation or panic, he treated it like a job performed diligently. I think many of the guys in particular push just that bit too hard for that little bit of extra dryness or that extra 0.25% of fat loss, and end up coming in looking either drained or puffy and feeling like death because they lose balance in the process of overdoing it.


Glad you're well. 

Yep, very sensible words as always....and can totally understand what you're saying. I have always listened to my body, and this has come from health problems in the past, so am very very conscious of over-doing things and pushing beyond what should be done. Im always cautious and although push myself through prep, when anything comes along like this, I will adjust things accordingly, as wouldnt want to burn out too, and waste months of prep in the very last stages, like you said. As with anything, you have to find a balance.

I really struggled last week, mentally and physically, so did decrease cardio slightly, and think that I felt so drained as this cold was starting but now its coming out more, I am starting to feel less drained and as today has gone on, I have come to a bit and dont feel too bad now.

As for being on track, I feel like things have come together a lot over the last month or so, but overall its been a very tough prep with lots of problems and stress early on, therefore Im not how I would like to be condition wise. But I have also realised that when I prep, for me its like a process, and mentally, things have clicked into place and although I wont be completely happy, I am happy overall with how Ive progressed in what has been a short off-season and feel like what I will lack in condition, I have made up for in overall progression of my shape. Due to thihs, I have now started chilling out about things, not panicking about condition and now the excitement is quickly building up.


----------



## Keeks

Actually dont feel that bad tonight, and didnt feel quite as sleepy after my carbs so all in all, good good! 

Change of training tonight and did back and bi's with cardio and usual practice.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 15

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20

Rear delt raises (wide grip) 3 x 20

Bi's

EZ bar 21's x 3

Cable bar curls 3 x 15

Hammer curls 3 x 12


----------



## Keeks

Felt very rough this morning with this cold type bug thing after a terrible nights non-sleep, but then actually feel not too bad again now.

Fasted cardio done this morning, chest, tri's, abs and cardio tonight and its nearly weekend, woo hoo!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Feeling tired and still a bit urgh with this cold but think the excitements taking over now and am powering through, however I did change tonights cardio for extra posing/routine practice, after chest, tri's and abs.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline db flies with twist at the top 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches 3 x 30 superset with crunches 3 x 30


----------



## Jacko89

Keep grinding it out mate! This is the point in prep that makes you on stage, smash every last bit of everything you have inside you to hit your goal.

Every last little bit you do now could mean the difference between 1st and 2nd.....

Head down, suffer now, live forever a champ!

I read a quote yesterday...

"The best way to predict the future is to create it"

Awesome!


----------



## Keeks

Jacko89 said:


> Keep grinding it out mate! This is the point in prep that makes you on stage, smash every last bit of everything you have inside you to hit your goal.
> 
> Every last little bit you do now could mean the difference between 1st and 2nd.....
> 
> Head down, suffer now, live forever a champ!
> 
> I read a quote yesterday...
> 
> "The best way to predict the future is to create it"
> 
> Awesome!


Cheers, keep going too! Yep, I've hit that point where I can see the finish and I want to do my best and it all makes sense, if that makes sense, lol! ANd Im pushiing like mad now cos I know Im nearly there, and cant wait to actually be there now! Head is firmly down and am suffering but I know why Im doing this and want it so much now.

Loving that quote too, very true.


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, its Friday, thank god. Busy weekend ahead but closer to show time!!! :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

Go girl nearly there,just a bit more final adjusting and boom!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Go girl nearly there,just a bit more final adjusting and boom!


Cheers, not long to pwer through now!


----------



## Patsy

Morning supergirl! Hows you? I have some bad news to tell you Keeks... I realy am struggling to source quark here in Ireland, the withdrawals are awful, no prebed tasty filling snacks make me wanna move back home


----------



## Keeks

Busy day today, and although still feeling rough, I went and did a local independant show, and came 4th out of 4!!!! 

Basically, I decided a few weeks ago that I might do this show, little warm up show to help settle my nerves before the big show, (Nabba NW) but have chopped and changed my mind a few times, and after being ill this week thought maybe not to do it, but then thought nerves really mess with my head and prep so at least if I can settle stage nerves a little, I might get through this last few weeks a bit better.

So I decided I would do it, but not manipulate water as for risk of any rebound, so this morning, taking a few pics when tanned up, I just wasnt happy at all with how I looked. All week Ive felt like this and think part of it must be down to this bug Ive had. Legs/glutes looking very shadowy, holding a lot of water and just generally looking rubbish. BUT and this is the thing, I enjoyed it, settled my nerves, trialed a different tan, and got feedback from the judges, which was what I knew.....bottom half needs to tighten up more. The other feedback was good though, that shape is good, top half has come in well, all similar to last year, but main focus is to tighten tighten tighten!!!!!

And the thing is, I always had it in my head that if I came last in a show, and that its boound to happen at some point, it would really knock me but tbh, its not done as much as I thought it would. I wasnt happy with my condition, far from it, but I feel that Im better than I thought I would be as I had a lot to lose this time, and maybe too much in such a short space of time, it was always a huge challange, and its been a tough-assed prep with problem after problem, so to be fair, am happy that my top half has come in ok, and am very happy with my shape and how its progressed.

I said months ago I wouldnt get condition right for this season, and know I wont now, but I could be looking worse, I have learnt from it, progressed from last season and now for me, the most important thing is when I looked at the pics, I like how I look overall, condition aside, I like the shape of my bum, I like my back, I like how my figure flows and generally like how I look.

So for next season, if I can nail the conditioning which I bloomin well will as I have the luxury of time, fingers crossed I'll do well. 



And I got bad bad calf cramp :cursing: and they tried to confuse me sending me the other way on the quarter turns, I dont know my left from right so was very very confusing!!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Morning supergirl! Hows you? I have some bad news to tell you Keeks... I realy am struggling to source quark here in Ireland, the withdrawals are awful, no prebed tasty filling snacks make me wanna move back home


 :lol: Supergirl!!! Im knackered, but all good. Hows you? Hope alls good! 

Not a reliable quark source..............GET BACK TO WALES PATSY!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Jacko89

Nice work Keeks! Use it and learn from it like you have said. Experience goes a long long way in this sport. The confidence you will gain will go miles when you do the Nabba in a couple of weeks.

You look great! You know what you need to work on. You can only improve using this


----------



## H10dst

Sneaky monkey!!! Doesn't really matter where you placed if you only went to test your nerves etc. you look the best in the pics but I am biased  you defo have the best back and bum in the second pic. At least it was a good trial for your "planned" comp soon.

Xx


----------



## Rykard

personally I thought you looked good for 2nd maybe 1st with the red bikini.. other two didn't seem to have the thickness or detail on the back shot or the thigh sweep on the first shot...


----------



## Sweat

Look great Keeks, would of thought 2nd at least, no idea how you placed 4th, but maybe just down to not manipulating water? Your only competition was the red bikini girl and she just looked weird, you should of pushed her over and then BAM... 2013 Teapot Pose and a win!!! 

Anyway, good to settle the nerves and sure you do great at the NW in few weeks. Keep positive and smash it!


----------



## Keeks

Jacko89 said:


> Nice work Keeks! Use it and learn from it like you have said. Experience goes a long long way in this sport. The confidence you will gain will go miles when you do the Nabba in a couple of weeks.
> 
> You look great! You know what you need to work on. You can only improve using this


Yeah its all experience, even the basic of getting tan right etc. I post a pic of the tan combination I used this time, but liked how it looked overall.

Thank you. And yep, now I know what my main focus over the next two weeks. Thing is, when you look in the mirror you can see things differently to whats on stage, different angles etc, so with the pics from yesterday, I can now turn that slightly too to my advantage. All theses points then go towards the big overall picture of the big show, and its got to be done for the bigger picture. 



H10dst said:


> Sneaky monkey!!! Doesn't really matter where you placed if you only went to test your nerves etc. you look the best in the pics but I am biased  you defo have the best back and bum in the second pic. At least it was a good trial for your "planned" comp soon.
> 
> Xx


 :whistling: Me.....sneaky monkey!?!?! Yeah Im happy that it has settled my nerves and met some other girsl doing the NW show which always helps. Lol, defo biased but thanks. And yep, I do like the shape of my bum, and even though watery and not as tight as it should be, it still got good comments about the shape of it so thats good! 

Hope you're ok anyway and works still ok?! Me thinks you need to start in your journal again!!! xx



Rykard said:


> personally I thought you looked good for 2nd maybe 1st with the red bikini.. other two didn't seem to have the thickness or detail on the back shot or the thigh sweep on the first shot...


Thank you. Tbh, I wasnt happy with my condition, far from it, so tbh, think it was more or less a fair result. The girl who won (reed bikni) usually competes in fitness catergories, not toned, but in this comp, there was only one ladies class which was toned. She was amazing, really amazing, Ive seen her at other comps and she's up there as she is ace, but more fitness as her routines are the fitness ones, backflips etc.

I did like the overall shape of my legs, so when conditions nailed next season, should bring a good package to the stage. 



Sweat said:


> Look great Keeks, would of thought 2nd at least, no idea how you placed 4th, but maybe just down to not manipulating water? Your only competition was the red bikini girl and she just looked weird, you should of pushed her over and then BAM... 2013 Teapot Pose and a win!!!
> 
> Anyway, good to settle the nerves and sure you do great at the NW in few weeks. Keep positive and smash it!


Like I said, tbh, condition was rubbish but having been ill and struggled for the past few weeks, I can understand and see this. I didnt manipulate water for the risk of any rebound whatsoever at the NW show, so know this was a big part of what let me down, but again, I did this as a trial and to settle nerves.

Thank you, yep positive and ready to smash this next two weeks.


----------



## Keeks

@Jacko89



This is one coat of Jan Tana Hi-Defintion the night before, then one coat of Dream Tan #1 also the night before, then a coat Dream Tan #2 on the morning of the show.


----------



## Keeks

Some more pics from yesterday. You can see how I lack condition from these pics, but overall, looking at them again, Im happy with my shape. And the thing is, I can work on my condition through the next few months for the Sep/Oct season, knowing that I have a good balanced shape.

Like Ive said previously, this season and prep has been tough and knew a while back that I wasn't going to hit it this season, but know I've already learnt a lot from it, and the feedback from yesterday was good in the way that no one said I had any lagging body parts, legs are a nice shape, good shape bum, backs looking good, and top half looked in good proportion, so am happy enough that I am gettign a good balance and working everywhere equally, so it is all about condition now, and of course, I will be improving continually and further trying to progress, but its good to know that oevrall, Im getting there.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> @Jacko89
> 
> View attachment 119201
> 
> 
> This is one coat of Jan Tana Hi-Defintion the night before, then one coat of Dream Tan #1 also the night before, then a coat Dream Tan #2 on the morning of the show.


Looks good, think its a similar colour to my garden fence  

Defo need to sort my journal out, works good learning new things all the time so keeping me busy, hence my empty journal


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Looks good, think its a similar colour to my garden fence
> 
> Defo need to sort my journal out, works good learning new things all the time so keeping me busy, hence my empty journal


Lol, lovely garden fence colour!!! 

I see, glad its good though and yep, the busier the better, nothing worse than the day dragging.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, lovely garden fence colour!!!
> 
> I see, glad its good though and yep, the busier the better, nothing worse than the day dragging.


Yeah but it is a lovely fence!! How's your new / old going anyway??

It's quite good at my new place as one of the lads trains and eats like a machine so we've started having chicken and rice breaks together, it's so much easier if someone else is doing it to.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah but it is a lovely fence!! How's your new / old going anyway??
> 
> It's quite good at my new place as one of the lads trains and eats like a machine so we've started having chicken and rice breaks together, it's so much easier if someone else is doing it to.


Lol. Yeah its great thanks, feel so much happier being back there now, and at least once a day Im in absolute hysterics about something crazy and bizarre, its fab! They do talk about food a lot though which is bad at times, but other than that, I love it.


----------



## Keeks

So stepping it up a notch now, and this weeks gonna be fun with the planned diet changes :cursing: and increased cardio :cursing:

Today, fasted cardio done, then another cardio session of HIIT on rower and tabata done, then shoulders & abs and will do another cardio blast later, then collaspe welcomely into bed!


----------



## Keeks

Changes from 6 months ago, and think my back is developing the slight look of an angry face.....its like one of those magic eye pics!

The first pic is from the Nabba England show last October and the 2nd pic is from yesterday. You can see in the 2nd pic the fat and water Im holding around the glute area, but other than that, its slightly lifted and developing a better shape, and my back is a lot more samosa shaped!


----------



## BestBefore1989

massive difference. well done:thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod

very smart move doing a little show to test things out... the results could have been beta i think, but sometimes judges want different things...

mlso to be honest if there was actual classes, i.e tall medium , short class then it is fair, looking at some of the other ladies are really tall...

and lately judges ( over here anyway) seem to shy away giving 'muscular statures' high placings.

i used drean tan 'bronze knight and did a small trick... after putting 2 coats of it on i finger dabbed on spots of 'banned dreamtan no2 and rubbed it in then my coach patted it in and no one was any wiser...!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Changes from 6 months ago, and think my back is developing the slight look of an angry face.....its like one of those magic eye pics!
> 
> The first pic is from the Nabba England show last October and the 2nd pic is from yesterday. You can see in the 2nd pic the fat and water Im holding around the glute area, but other than that, its slightly lifted and developing a better shape, and my back is a lot more samosa shaped!
> 
> View attachment 119245
> View attachment 119246


Great improvements Keekles!!


----------



## Keeks

Will update/reply properly later but all I can say right now is IM STARVING, and I've only just had my dinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## CJ

Wouldnt have swapped your physique with any of the girls there..thats said you were not dialed in hence your place.

I think youll do very well this year.


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> very smart move doing a little show to test things out... the results could have been beta i think, but sometimes judges want different things...
> 
> mlso to be honest if there was actual classes, i.e tall medium , short class then it is fair, looking at some of the other ladies are really tall...
> 
> and lately judges ( over here anyway) seem to shy away giving 'muscular statures' high placings.
> 
> i used drean tan 'bronze knight and did a small trick... after putting 2 coats of it on i finger dabbed on spots of 'banned dreamtan no2 and rubbed it in then my coach patted it in and no one was any wiser...!!!!


Ahh, clever. Think its good to mix tans and try and get the best colour etc. I do like the shimmer effect of Dream tan, and gotta admit I do love the smell too, bet it looked well.

Yeah its hard with the toned figure class as theres no difference with height classes, so the look of the girls can differ so much, and so can be very hard to judge and compare girls. What suits one girl may not suit another and if you compare winners from different regional shows etc, the winners can look quite different.

Im glad I did the show at weekend though as it has calmed me considerably, and now can just fully concentrate on the last few weeks of prep and trialed my tan and am happy with that.



CJ said:


> Wouldnt have swapped your physique with any of the girls there..thats said you were not dialed in hence your place.
> 
> I think youll do very well this year.


The thing was to do this show to steady my nerves before the big show, so water manipulation was never planned for it, it was purely a trial run. I wasnt happy with how I looked but am happy that I did the show as it has calmed me a lot. I have real confidence issues and it sounds daft as Ive been on stage several times before,, but once a season passes, I forget whats its like and the nerves kick in big time and I start panicking and it can sort of consume that last stages of prep for me, so to sooth my fears slightly, it was the plan to do a small show, get on stage again and let it settle my nerves before the big day.

Yep, looking at the pictures, condition aside, Im really happy with my shape and progression. The feedback from the judges was that I had a great shape, and tbh, feedback from every show, its the first thing that judges comment on, so when conditions good, I hope to do well and know I can if I continue to work hard which I will.

This prep has been very problematic, and I had a lot of weight to come off so knew that I wouldnt reach a decent enough condition this season, but the plan is to do the NW show, then chill out slightly for a few weeks but not ease off too much, then sort of just slide into prep again, without having a great deal to lose so that for the England/UK shows around Sep/Oct, I should be bob on.


----------



## Keeks

Cardio only today, and with diet change, Im foooked! Still feeling ill though, just hope it shifts soon!

On the plus side, when doing my power walk this morning, just sort of went down a street I dont usually go down and found a tenner, well chuffed! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Tired, hungry, hungry and tired and its not even 9 o'clock....gonna be a long day, with leg session tonight! 

But the suns shining, so not all bad! And short working week next week so even better! :bounce: And my bikini should arrive in the next few days so even super better!!!


----------



## Guest

How on earth can you have confidence issues ? lol you stand wearing next to nowt in front of an audience and panel of judges, with a fake tan on to show every single angle of your body , and you got confidence issues ?

Keeks, seriously, it's just ya mind playing tricks on ya, you don't have any confidence issues, you have done this so many times, you just nervous with adrenalin.

Get ya @ss out there n own that stage and make it yours ! The confidence comes from within, when you up there is the only time you need to let it out.


----------



## loganator

good proportions and symetry just a bit more to do condition wise and you will be awsome ....keep at it and good luck at the nwest you can do it!


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> How on earth can you have confidence issues ? lol you stand wearing next to nowt in front of an audience and panel of judges, with a fake tan on to show every single angle of your body , and you got confidence issues ?
> 
> Keeks, seriously, it's just ya mind playing tricks on ya, you don't have any confidence issues, you have done this so many times, you just nervous with adrenalin.
> 
> Get ya @ss out there n own that stage and make it yours ! The confidence comes from within, when you up there is the only time you need to let it out.


Yeah I know it sounds weird, having confidence issues but then getting up on stage like that, but I guess its the ultimate confidene builder. I have confidence issues with a lot of things, work included, Im a very shy person and things that have happened in the past have just shattered my confidence, but its building up by doing this, and at the end of the day, this is the one thing and probably one of the most extreme things to test and build my confidence.

I am growing in this area though as for the past few months, Ive been dreading getting up on stage again, its been there constantly on my mind and I know Ive done it before, but once a certain amount of time passes, I forget I can do it and then it starts to consume me, so thats why I needed to do a littel show at weekend, and now know I can do it again. Dont get me wrong, Im still super bricking it, but can block it out slightly now and just get on with the last stages of this prep.

I'll get there, thank you! 



loganator said:


> good proportions and symetry just a bit more to do condition wise and you will be awsome ....keep at it and good luck at the nwest you can do it!


Yep, condition was always the thing to let me down this season, but know how Im shaping up now, with no extremely lagging body parts, all work in progress but am coming along well with shape etc, so will be working for the rest of the summer on conditioning to really smash next season!

Hope all's going well with your last few weeks, cant believe its nearly here! :bounce:


----------



## Suprakill4

Some good pics of 2012 comps in health and fitness magazine.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Some good pics of 2012 comps in health and fitness magazine.
> 
> View attachment 119582
> 
> 
> View attachment 119583


Lol, oh heck! Eyes closed as usual, I have my eyes shut on loads of pics! :lol: Dont mind the bottom pic, eyes open, lol!


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Lol, oh heck! Eyes closed as usual, I have my eyes shut on loads of pics! :lol: Dont mind the bottom pic, eyes open, lol!


You look good!! Must feel good to get pics in a magazine?


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> You look good!! Must feel good to get pics in a magazine?


Cheers. Yeah feels awesome, really weird but good. What mag is it? And is it recent? Will have to try and get a copy.


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday survived yesterday, and last one before comp as wont be doing legs next Tuesday. Havent got full run down as yet for next week but wont be doing legs next Tuesday.

Double cardio done too yesterday, and for the next few days will be adding a third shorter cardio session in too, really push through tis last week.

Still feeling rough so am going to have to be careful, but its not long to go now.


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Cheers. Yeah feels awesome, really weird but good. What mag is it? And is it recent? Will have to try and get a copy.


Ill send you the magazine if you want. It's called health and fitness magazine they give them out in the gym. It's issue 17 I think but unsure of dates couldn't see it.


----------



## Gary29

Keeks said:


> Changes from 6 months ago, and think my back is developing the slight look of an angry face.....its like one of those magic eye pics!
> 
> The first pic is from the Nabba England show last October and the 2nd pic is from yesterday. You can see in the 2nd pic the fat and water Im holding around the glute area, but other than that, its slightly lifted and developing a better shape, and my back is a lot more samosa shaped!
> 
> View attachment 119245
> View attachment 119246


Impossible to say this without sounding all Ken Barlow, but you're glutes look really great, especially in the latest pic :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Gary29 said:


> Impossible to say this without sounding all Ken Barlow, but you're glutes look really great, especially in the latest pic :whistling:


Ken Barlow was arrested re allegations relating to a 15 yr old child.

The lady in that picture looks all woman to me !


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill send you the magazine if you want. It's called health and fitness magazine they give them out in the gym. It's issue 17 I think but unsure of dates couldn't see it.


Ahh yes please, that would be ace, will PM you, thank you!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Gary29 said:


> Impossible to say this without sounding all Ken Barlow, but you're glutes look really great, especially in the latest pic :whistling:


Aww thanks, and gotta say the Ken Barlow bit did make me chuckle a lot!!! The glutes hold water like the bloomin Atlantic Ocean, but I do like the shape of them, Torture Tuesdays do seem to do the trick! 



BestBefore1989 said:


> Ken Barlow was arrested re allegations relating to a 15 yr old child.
> 
> The lady in that picture looks all woman to me !


Yep, definately not a 15 yr old, not with the words that come out of my mouth developing the glutes anyway! mg: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Absolutely knackered today, 3rd no carb day, and Wednesdays are a cow of a day at work too, so once Ive got third cardio blast done, tea, then bed!

Back & abs done tonight.

Im now constantly thinking about food, so hungry, so fed up, and very little patience with anything or anyone, but know it'll all be done this time in two weeks. And a huge sigh of relief as Im now just worn out and ready for food and rest.


----------



## TELBOR

Evening unofficial protein works/quark rep 

Well done on the comp, ignore the placing. You looked great :beer:

Massive differences in the derrière keeks!!

3 days no carbs must be a killer after the weekend, keep at it


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Evening unofficial protein works/quark rep
> 
> Well done on the comp, ignore the placing. You looked great :beer:
> 
> Massive differences in the derrière keeks!!
> 
> 3 days no carbs must be a killer after the weekend, keep at it


Lol, I like that......but I am the very official quark rep!!!!! Sort of! 

Thank you, the more I carry on now, the more I do like my shape and know that that side of trainings well on track, so I can carry on through the summer with what Ive been doing and just concentrate more on conditioning for next season, and with that nailed, should do pretty ok!

Yep, bit of a killer, very very tired and short tempered yesterday, and thinking a LOT about food! But know theres not long to get through now so can do it! 

Hope you're well anyway! Will catch up in your journal.


----------



## Keeks

Porridge day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:   :thumb: :bounce: :thumb: 

And the suns shining! :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4

Mmmmmmm porridge!!!! I'm not fussed on it when bulking but dieting I could eat it all day long lol.

My breakfast was just 5 eggs scrambled with a little ham. No carbs


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmmmm porridge!!!! I'm not fussed on it when bulking but dieting I could eat it all day long lol.
> 
> My breakfast was just 5 eggs scrambled with a little ham. No carbs


Lol, typical sign of good dieting, when you love and cant wait for the next bowl of porridge! 

That breakfast actually sounds nice, slightly better than fish!


----------



## biglbs

Just over a week to go,how you feeling at this moment~?


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Lol, typical sign of good dieting, when you love and cant wait for the next bowl of porridge!
> 
> That breakfast actually sounds nice, slightly better than fish!


Lol can't believe you can stomach it.

Yeah I used to hate eggs but its easy to eat. Think will be my staple breakfast when bulking just with some oats or wholemeal bread added.


----------



## 25434

Hello Keeks...your butt looks great in both pics compared to mine that's for sure..lol...

hey missis....you are nearly there and all the hard work will be worth it when you get on that stage...you haven't worked hard for nothing right? you look fab and you are a fab lady....gotta lot to be proud of...


----------



## Sweat

Evening Keekomania!!!

Hope all is well and not long till you can submerge yourself in a Quark bath and eat it all later!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Just over a week to go,how you feeling at this moment~?


 :cursing: That is all! Hope you're ok and having a good week. Need to catch up in journals and will at weekend.



Suprakill4 said:


> Lol can't believe you can stomach it.
> 
> Yeah I used to hate eggs but its easy to eat. Think will be my staple breakfast when bulking just with some oats or wholemeal bread added.


Lol, its not so bad, but I do like eggs for brekkie, scrambled eggs are ace, and on wholemeal bread :drool: Cant wait to be having them for breakfast!!!!!



Flubs said:


> Hello Keeks...your butt looks great in both pics compared to mine that's for sure..lol...
> 
> hey missis....you are nearly there and all the hard work will be worth it when you get on that stage...you haven't worked hard for nothing right? you look fab and you are a fab lady....gotta lot to be proud of...


Thank you Flubs. I like the shape but know what Ive got to work on, and thats getting it firm firm and a little bit more firm!

:thumb: Hope you're well anyway and having a good week.



Sweat said:


> Evening Keekomania!!!
> 
> Hope all is well and not long till you can submerge yourself in a Quark bath and eat it all later!


Evening. Yep, not long now!  Hope you're ok.


----------



## Guest

I want to say I just ate a banana, but I can't, there's been a distinct lack of banana's in this house of late and I am starting to worry.


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I want to say I just ate a banana, but I can't, there's been a distinct lack of banana's in this house of late and I am starting to worry.


As long as theres not a lack of quark, then thats ok!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> As long as theres not a lack of quark, then thats ok!


There was ! I had words in Waitrose, they said they'd order more, it's v popular !


----------



## Keeks

Right.....after whats been a super difficult and problematic prep, Ive decided to call it a day for this season. Theres just been too many obstacles and after a long chat with my coach, we've decided to finish prep now for a short rest, then roll into next prep with not as much weight to come off, so that towards the end, the weight will be off and it allows plenty of time for my legs and bum to tighten up.

I am gutted that things have turned out like this, but know its one of those things and ultimately, could end up looking better for next season by doing this. Throughtout this prep, it has been problem after problem, stress after stress, and I keep a diary and take pics every week, and now from looking at measurements and weights etc, how things have stalled when really stressed. My body needs calm, but not always possible!

Im still ill, few other bits of things going on and this last week, although weights still dropping, its just not enough to look good enough, so time to relax, chill out and focus on next season now. It was only decided yesterday, and one day into non-prep and Im feeling lost already!!! Just been food shoppping and couldnt believe the food they sell in supermarkets mg: Took me ages and cost me a fortune to make it round Tescos!

But had to nip into Morrisons first.......

Im still learning all the time with prep etc, and have learnt more from this one too, and that mainly, my body seems to need a longer prep to properly tighten at the end. Feedback and my coaches thoughts are that shape wise, Im ok, just need to focus on condition, so will be getting a new training plan for the next few months, and with approx 21 weeks to go, am really focused and excited about whats coming.....I know I can smash it!!!! :bounce:

Anyway, thanks again everyone for following my journey and hope you continue to follow it!

And thank you @Jay.32 for your help in keeping me relatively sane throughout, much appreciated, now go and leave my journal for the next week and come back when you can talk food! x


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> There was ! I had words in Waitrose, they said they'd order more, it's v popular !


 :lol: Not guilty, wasnt me!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Right.....after whats been a super difficult and problematic prep, Ive decided to call it a day for this season. Theres just been too many obstacles and after a long chat with my coach, we've decided to finish prep now for a short rest, then roll into next prep with not as much weight to come off, so that towards the end, the weight will be off and it allows plenty of time for my legs and bum to tighten up.
> 
> I am gutted that things have turned out like this, but know its one of those things and ultimately, could end up looking better for next season by doing this. Throughtout this prep, it has been problem after problem, stress after stress, and I keep a diary and take pics every week, and now from looking at measurements and weights etc, how things have stalled when really stressed. My body needs calm, but not always possible!
> 
> Im still ill, few other bits of things going on and this last week, although weights still dropping, its just not enough to look good enough, so time to relax, chill out and focus on next season now. It was only decided yesterday, and one day into non-prep and Im feeling lost already!!! Just been food shoppping and couldnt believe the food they sell in supermarkets mg: Took me ages and cost me a fortune to make it round Tescos!
> 
> But had to nip into Morrisons first.......
> View attachment 119887
> 
> 
> Im still learning all the time with prep etc, and have learnt more from this one too, and that mainly, my body seems to need a longer prep to properly tighten at the end. Feedback and my coaches thoughts are that shape wise, Im ok, just need to focus on condition, so will be getting a new training plan for the next few months, and with approx 21 weeks to go, am really focused and excited about whats coming.....I know I can smash it!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Anyway, thanks again everyone for following my journey and hope you continue to follow it!
> 
> And thank you @Jay.32 for your help in keeping me relatively sane throughout, much appreciated, now go and leave my journal for the next week and come back when you can talk food! x


Im always here for you!!! you know that.. xxxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Im always here for you!!! you know that.. xxxx


  Thank you hun, you've been an absolute star and kept me smiling. xxx :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Right.....after whats been a super difficult and problematic prep, Ive decided to call it a day for this season. Theres just been too many obstacles and after a long chat with my coach, we've decided to finish prep now for a short rest, then roll into next prep with not as much weight to come off, so that towards the end, the weight will be off and it allows plenty of time for my legs and bum to tighten up.
> 
> I am gutted that things have turned out like this, but know its one of those things and ultimately, could end up looking better for next season by doing this. Throughtout this prep, it has been problem after problem, stress after stress, and I keep a diary and take pics every week, and now from looking at measurements and weights etc, how things have stalled when really stressed. My body needs calm, but not always possible!
> 
> Im still ill, few other bits of things going on and this last week, although weights still dropping, its just not enough to look good enough, so time to relax, chill out and focus on next season now. It was only decided yesterday, and one day into non-prep and Im feeling lost already!!! Just been food shoppping and couldnt believe the food they sell in supermarkets mg: Took me ages and cost me a fortune to make it round Tescos!
> 
> But had to nip into Morrisons first.......
> View attachment 119887
> 
> 
> Im still learning all the time with prep etc, and have learnt more from this one too, and that mainly, my body seems to need a longer prep to properly tighten at the end. Feedback and my coaches thoughts are that shape wise, Im ok, just need to focus on condition, so will be getting a new training plan for the next few months, and with approx 21 weeks to go, am really focused and excited about whats coming.....I know I can smash it!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Anyway, thanks again everyone for following my journey and hope you continue to follow it!
> 
> And thank you @Jay.32 for your help in keeping me relatively sane throughout, much appreciated, now go and leave my journal for the next week and come back when you can talk food! x


Enjoy all the yummy food little keeks, I thought you look absolutely amazing and from this base you'll smash the next one. Very positive outlook you have on it all, always learning and coming back stronger! Loved reading your journal and hope you carry it on for the banter or start another.

When will I see the 2013 Teapot pose?!?! Send me a pic of it if you not ready to show the masses....


----------



## greekgod

Keeks said:


> Right.....after whats been a super difficult and problematic prep, Ive decided to call it a day for this season. Theres just been too many obstacles and after a long chat with my coach, we've decided to finish prep now for a short rest, then roll into next prep with not as much weight to come off, so that towards the end, the weight will be off and it allows plenty of time for my legs and bum to tighten up.
> 
> I am gutted that things have turned out like this, but know its one of those things and ultimately, could end up looking better for next season by doing this. Throughtout this prep, it has been problem after problem, stress after stress, and I keep a diary and take pics every week, and now from looking at measurements and weights etc, how things have stalled when really stressed. My body needs calm, but not always possible!
> 
> Im still ill, few other bits of things going on and this last week, although weights still dropping, its just not enough to look good enough, so time to relax, chill out and focus on next season now. It was only decided yesterday, and one day into non-prep and Im feeling lost already!!! Just been food shoppping and couldnt believe the food they sell in supermarkets mg: Took me ages and cost me a fortune to make it round Tescos!
> 
> But had to nip into Morrisons first.......
> View attachment 119887
> 
> 
> Im still learning all the time with prep etc, and have learnt more from this one too, and that mainly, my body seems to need a longer prep to properly tighten at the end. Feedback and my coaches thoughts are that shape wise, Im ok, just need to focus on condition, so will be getting a new training plan for the next few months, and with approx 21 weeks to go, am really focused and excited about whats coming.....I know I can smash it!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Anyway, thanks again everyone for following my journey and hope you continue to follow it!
> 
> And thank you @Jay.32 for your help in keeping me relatively sane throughout, much appreciated, now go and leave my journal for the next week and come back when you can talk food! x


im sorry u pulled the plug on completing yr comps Keeks, i hope u also had a say in the scheme of things, sometimes when we are sick we see things alittle different.. there again u got good coaches and sponsors watching yr back...i like yr attitude that there will be a next time... enjoy eating again...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Enjoy all the yummy food little keeks, I thought you look absolutely amazing and from this base you'll smash the next one. Very positive outlook you have on it all, always learning and coming back stronger! Loved reading your journal and hope you carry it on for the banter or start another.
> 
> When will I see the 2013 Teapot pose?!?! Send me a pic of it if you not ready to show the masses....


Yep, will enjoy the food and the quark!!!!!  The buggers at Morrisons, they only had 9 pots left so thats all I could buy!

Gotta stay positive, even when things are cr4p and I get down and I do get down at times, I always bounce back up and see the positives! And end up smiling like a loon!  Thank you, will be keeping this journal as I kinda like it, it feels like home!  And thanks for following.


----------



## Gary29

May the quark be with you.


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> Im always here for you!!! you know that.. xxxx


Shows how great this forum can be. Some great friendships can develop its good to see.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Yep, will enjoy the food and the quark!!!!!  The buggers at Morrisons, they only had 9 pots left so thats all I could buy!
> 
> Gotta stay positive, even when things are cr4p and I get down and I do get down at times, I always bounce back up and see the positives! And end up smiling like a loon!  Thank you, will be keeping this journal as I kinda like it, it feels like home!  And thanks for following.


Want me to RAID my local Morrisons for you and DSL it to you?!


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> im sorry u pulled the plug on completing yr comps Keeks, i hope u also had a say in the scheme of things, sometimes when we are sick we see things alittle different.. there again u got good coaches and sponsors watching yr back...i like yr attitude that there will be a next time... enjoy eating again...


Im gutted but its one of those things. I couldve gone through with the show next week, but Im just not right, and would be far from happy doing it. And the other thing is I feel relief, that the immediate pressures off, and can fully concentrate on a longer prep period, not quite as strict and probably end up with a lot better package, so think it could actually work out better. Got to use everything to its advantage and this prep hasnt gone to plan, but Im not going to waste it, will use it to my advantage, which is now really focusing on condition and getting legs and bum a lot better.

All good...all positive! 

And will defo enjoy my food thanks!


----------



## Rykard

shame about that keeks, but if you don't feel right probably the best decision.

When does the season run to/from? What's the next show you're aiming for ?


----------



## Keeks

Gary29 said:


> May the quark be with you.


 :lol: Oh it is.....9 tubs of it! :drool:



Suprakill4 said:


> Shows how great this forum can be. Some great friendships can develop its good to see.


Yeah its great for that. None of my friends are into training so this forum has been a god send for me, kept me going and can talk to people who dont think Im boring or a dull gym geek (which I am) but at least Im with fellow gym geeks. 



Sweat said:


> Want me to RAID my local Morrisons for you and DSL it to you?!


Yes please!!!!! Or just raid the Kingdom Dairy HQ! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Looking up HQ of kingdom dairy now... will sort a covert mission and have 7-8 tonnes of quark with you pronto!!!


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> shame about that keeks, but if you don't feel right probably the best decision.
> 
> When does the season run to/from? What's the next show you're aiming for ?


Yeah I feel its a shame, but things just arent right, and just know Im doing the right thing. I can now relax a bit more and I feel better knowing Ive got a longer prep, with less presssure and hopefully less hassle too! And maybe best to know that I do need a longer prep, so that I wouldnt have gone into prep for next season and not left enough time. Everything happens for a reason.

The next season runs from approx Sep to Oct/Nov time. The shows I'll be doing are the Nabba England, Central Britain and UK shows, the ones I did last year with a few local ones too. Theres some good shows there, so fingers crossed for a smooth few months ahead!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Yeah I feel its a shame, but things just arent right, and just know Im doing the right thing. I can now relax a bit more and I feel better knowing Ive got a longer prep, with less presssure and hopefully less hassle too! And maybe best to know that I do need a longer prep, so that I wouldnt have gone into prep for next season and not left enough time. Everything happens for a reason.
> 
> The next season runs from approx Sep to Oct/Nov time. The shows I'll be doing are the Nabba England, Central Britain and UK shows, the ones I did last year with a few local ones too. Theres some good shows there, so fingers crossed for a smooth few months ahead!


You should get some t-shirts made saying "Team Keekamania" on the front and "Quark for Life" on the back and the followers of your journal can wear them when they come to support you later in the year...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> You should get some t-shirts made saying "Team Keekamania" on the front and "Quark for Life" on the back and the followers of your journal can wear them when they come to support you later in the year...


Nah....I'll just get ones 'Team Quark' everyone will know thats my team!


----------



## Aslan

If things aren't right then the best decision. Never look back. Smash the next one.

Crack on.

Always looking great.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Nah....I'll just get ones 'Team Quark' everyone will know thats my team!


HAHAHA!!!

So true, no one else is as... er... passionate (obsessed/in love) with Quark as you!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> :lol: Oh it is.....9 tubs of it! :drool:
> 
> Yeah its great for that. None of my friends are into training so this forum has been a god send for me, kept me going and can talk to people who dont think Im boring or a dull gym geek (which I am) but at least Im with fellow gym geeks.
> 
> Yes please!!!!! Or just raid the Kingdom Dairy HQ! :lol:


It's exactly right. My mates are into training but I don't train with them or see them that much because of working hours and they are nowhere near as serious about it as me. I've met so many people on here that I've become really good friends with even though not met in person we still message every day or so. It's great. I've never been one for friends lol. Bit of a loner as was always sick of having two faced friends so didnt ever bother for years!


----------



## Keeks

Aslan said:


> If things aren't right then the best decision. Never look back. Smash the next one.
> 
> Crack on.
> 
> Always looking great.


I knew I wouldnt get it right this season, but think I am now building from a bit of a prepped base, ready for next season now. Have also tried a few different things with regards to cardio/supps/diet etc and know more things that do and dont work for me so again, all building up a decent prep package, and once I get everything right, and start from a good point, things should be a lot better.

Thank you, and yep, time to crack on....onwards and upwards! 



Suprakill4 said:


> It's exactly right. My mates are into training but I don't train with them or see them that much because of working hours and they are nowhere near as serious about it as me. I've met so many people on here that I've become really good friends with even though not met in person we still message every day or so. It's great. I've never been one for friends lol. Bit of a loner as was always sick of having two faced friends so didnt ever bother for years!


Yep, you do get to meet like-minded people and here is the only place I can really relate with what people are saying, even in gen conv, you know where people are coming from with what they're saying, you can understand as it takes a certain type of person to do what we do, and you can tell that sometimes peronalities are similar. I love this place, and like you said, meet some great people and make some great friends. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Bit of a sugar rush now, and with doing only fasted cardio this morning, and no cardio tonight, I CANT SLEEP!!! :cursing:  Eaten a little too much, feeling bloated and getting hot flushes, oh the joys of food! And Im still hungry!


----------



## Keeks

Feeling lost this morning. Im up to sort cats jabs etc, but no fasted cardio, dont know what to have for breakfast, weird planning my day around just one gym session......Ive just out of routine with everything and this is the bit I dont like.

Feel really lazy, and bad for having more normal food. Have decided on protein pancakes for breakfast :drool: but just feels weird actually thinking about what I can have to eat, and not having the same thing, in the same routine.

As some of you may be aware from my touching food thing, I do have slight OCD about things, so being out of routine really throws me, and so far, alhtough nice to rest, cant shrug this guilty/lazy feeling. Know its only been a few days, but didnt adjust fully last time, and feels even weirder this time. Think I should've been in the army or something, lol.

Anyway, legs today, and feet up with maybe a takeaway tonight if I can stomach it!


----------



## Jay.32

takeaway!!!!!!!!!!! im off

jay legs it


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> takeaway!!!!!!!!!!! im off
> 
> jay legs it


Yes, would advise staying out of here over the weekend, Im having a mini food porn party for the next few days before clean eating starts again.


----------



## Keeks

Had another chat with my coach this morning on working out the plan for the next few months, and just been to have a chat with my sponsors about things and they really are fab, so happy to have their support. And they all keep saying that its good Im staying positive, but tbh, although gutted about how things have gone, thats life, these things happen, move on and learn what you can from it.

I was feeling a bit out of sorts this morning but know thats the feeling Ive had every time Ive finished prep, and know for me its just lack of routine and feeling lazy and a bit listless really. Still feeling weird, but off to the gym later and that should get me back into a bit of normality again.

Anyway, did a bit more food shopping and felt very embarassed at the checkouts, even though it was normal food, felt like a proper full on fatty, and am currently eating my first sausage sandwich of this year! And its amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

sausage sandwich :drool:

brown sauce or ketchup?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> sausage sandwich :drool:
> 
> brown sauce or ketchup?


Red sauce with a cheese slice, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!

Bacon butties with red sauce and a cheese slice tomorrow, mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## CJ

Sh1t

Bacon butties with salad cream and cheese


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Sh1t
> 
> Bacon butties with salad cream and cheese


Salad cream in a bacon butty......you crazy mo fo!!!  Thats wrong, cheese yes, but salad cream.....WFT?!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Salad cream in a bacon butty......you crazy mo fo!!!  Thats wrong, cheese yes, but salad cream.....WFT?!


Thats how I roll keeks, im one fvcked up individual


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Thats how I roll keeks, im one fvcked up individual


 :lol: Fvcked up indeed if you're into that kind of stuff.....salad cream on a bacon butty :wacko:

But at least I didnt have quark on mine, now thats gotta be a plus point for me I reckon!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: Fvcked up indeed if you're into that kind of stuff.....salad cream on a bacon butty :wacko:
> 
> But at least I didnt have quark on mine, now thats gotta be a plus point for me I reckon!


Now that woukd be fvcked up girl.

I stick salad cream on EVERYTHING  love the stuff


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Now that woukd be fvcked up girl.
> 
> I stick salad cream on EVERYTHING  love the stuff


  Not that fvcked up, this is crazy quark lady you're talking too! :whistling:

Urgh, on everything, you sick sick sicko. Thats just wrong! :nono:


----------



## Keeks

Ok......heres some sexy food porn! 



Also, got a takeaway but I'd bought my own naan breads from Tesco, onion bhaji flavour and got some grated cheese to melt onto them and this is what the damn grill did to it  and this was in no way due to the fact that I was off in Keeks land somewhere and forgot about it! :whistling:

2nd attempt with my takeaway which was ace, but I feel like pants now!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Not that fvcked up, this is crazy quark lady you're talking too! :whistling:
> 
> Urgh, on everything, you sick sick sicko. Thats just wrong! :nono:


Lmfao..I dread to think where your minds going

I had qwark on tuesday with my protien. .it was nice


----------



## 25434

omigawwwd keeks! that gave me stomach ache just looking at all that food! and I can pack it away with a vengeance...hahahaha....happy bank holiday weekend to ya missis...x


----------



## 25434

ps: you look really lovely in your avi keeks (no weirdo)...and....well done for making what was prolly a very hard decision for you...but sensible too and brave..onwards to the next show along right? you're learning about yourself all the time as you go along right?...take care...I can't comment on the excercises and stuff cos I don't too much about that side of it, but I'm ok with the moral support...x


----------



## H10dst

Sexy food porn looks sooooo good. Anyway empty your inbox you MUPPET!!!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lmfao..I dread to think where your minds going
> 
> I had qwark on tuesday with my protien. .it was nice


Lol, I never know where my minds going, lol. And yay for the quark!



Flubs said:


> ps: you look really lovely in your avi keeks (no weirdo)...and....well done for making what was prolly a very hard decision for you...but sensible too and brave..onwards to the next show along right? you're learning about yourself all the time as you go along right?...take care...I can't comment on the excercises and stuff cos I don't too much about that side of it, but I'm ok with the moral support...x


Ahhh thank yo hun, you always say the nicest things and your moral support is always gladly welcome. Hope you're well and having a nice bank holiday weekend. Xxx



H10dst said:


> Sexy food porn looks sooooo good. Anyway empty your inbox you MUPPET!!!


Sexy food porn was awesome.. And inbox done, my bad.


----------



## Suprakill4

Omg I love these good pics!! I'm so hungry I dunno why I do it to myself, I knew the pics were here and had to click it,

I must love to suffer on a diet, I watch man v food every night too and diners drive ins and dives lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I have to agree with Flubs, your looking great in your new avi X


----------



## Suprakill4

Omg I love these good pics!! I'm so hungry I dunno why I do it to myself, I knew the pics were here and had to click it,

I must love to suffer on a diet, I watch man v food every night too and diners drive ins and dives lol.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Omg I love these good pics!! I'm so hungry I dunno why I do it to myself, I knew the pics were here and had to click it,
> 
> I must love to suffer on a diet, I watch man v food every night too and diners drive ins and dives lol.


Ha ha, I did that in your journal the other week when you had the cheat day, knew the food talk was there, couldnt face it but had to look. But I cant watch man vs food, that programme during last prep gave me cravings all throughout prep, for the fattiest and dirtiest of foods, that mans a witch when dieting, and a god when not.



BestBefore1989 said:


> I have to agree with Flubs, your looking great in your new avi X


Ahh thank you. Im funny with photos, but dont mind that one, I like the vest. x


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Ok......heres some sexy food porn!
> 
> View attachment 120016
> View attachment 120017
> View attachment 120018
> View attachment 120015
> 
> 
> Also, got a takeaway but I'd bought my own naan breads from Tesco, onion bhaji flavour and got some grated cheese to melt onto them and this is what the damn grill did to it
> View attachment 120019
> and this was in no way due to the fact that I was off in Keeks land somewhere and forgot about it! :whistling:
> 
> 2nd attempt with my takeaway which was ace, but I feel like pants now!
> View attachment 120020


LMAO, you're going all out Keeks! Enjoy


----------



## Keeks

Feeling rougher this morning, think the more I stop doing the worse I feel. So might actually leave the gym today mg: and having a debate with myself whether to actually go out tonight and have a drink mg: which means I'll feel even worse but would be good to see my mates and let my hair down. Will see. Either way, bacon butties are on the horizon!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LMAO, you're going all out Keeks! Enjoy


I know, thats what dieting for god knows how long does to you! That vanilla slice was out of this world! :drool:


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Ok......heres some sexy food porn!
> 
> View attachment 120016
> View attachment 120017
> View attachment 120018
> View attachment 120015
> 
> 
> Also, got a takeaway but I'd bought my own naan breads from Tesco, onion bhaji flavour and got some grated cheese to melt onto them and this is what the damn grill did to it
> View attachment 120019
> and this was in no way due to the fact that I was off in Keeks land somewhere and forgot about it! :whistling:
> 
> 2nd attempt with my takeaway which was ace, but I feel like pants now!
> View attachment 120020


Puts good pictures in the random pics thread... also puts AMAZING pics in her journal! Is this the norm? If so I am subbed!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Feeling rougher this morning, think the more I stop doing the worse I feel. So might actually leave the gym today mg: and having a debate with myself whether to actually go out tonight and have a drink mg: which means I'll feel even worse but would be good to see my mates and let my hair down. Will see. Either way, bacon butties are on the horizon!


I'm going out tonight, in my town, first time in about 6 years ! I'm not drinking though  I don't drink  Looking forward to the abuse I will receive later ! haha


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Puts good pictures in the random pics thread... also puts AMAZING pics in her journal! Is this the norm? If so I am subbed!


 :lol: Sorry to say and very sadly, this isnt the norm (currently typing this whilst eating an absolutley gorgeous bacon butty :drool: ) Normality resumes soon and then it'll be all fish and green beans talk, but you're welcome in on that! 

Will be posting more food pics later!



Cheeky Monkey said:


> I'm going out tonight, in my town, first time in about 6 years ! I'm not drinking though  I don't drink  Looking forward to the abuse I will receive later ! haha


Ahhh, have a super fab time and at least there wont be a hangover for you! Enjoy and will catch up tomorrow for the evenings antics!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Feeling rougher this morning, think the more I stop doing the worse I feel. So might actually leave the gym today mg: and having a debate with myself whether to actually go out tonight and have a drink mg: which means I'll feel even worse but would be good to see my mates and let my hair down. Will see. Either way, bacon butties are on the horizon!


bacon butties? Go all the way, Bacon (smoked of course), sausage, eggs, plumb tomatoes, fried mushroom (you can fry everything else in olive oil but mushrooms go in butter) toast with sated butter and a cup of coffee It works for me


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> bacon butties? Go all the way, Bacon (smoked of course), sausage, eggs, plumb tomatoes, fried mushroom (you can fry everything else in olive oil but mushrooms go in butter) toast with sated butter and a cup of coffee It works for me


 :drool: Thats sounds mega.....but just had bacon butties instead, and they definately hit the spot, red sauce and a cheese slice. :thumb: And yep, smoked bacon for sure!


----------



## Keeks

Bit more of todays food pron, and Ive got to say, both were out of this world :drool:



Water retenton has now hit....when I woke up this morning my face was mega puffy, but as the day has gone on, Ive been on my feet for a few hours sorting out my kitchen cupboards (which was ace) and now my legs are huge and puffy and the hobbit feet are back!  Been drinking loads of green tea through the day, but not peeing much :sad: so now have the biggest calves ever, and am hitting the vit c and dandelion root big time. 

My kitchen cupboards are now sorted and I have a carbs cupboard, a green tea and jelly cupboard, a tupperware cupboard and a protein cupboard and have properly sorted my supps shelf, and sorted through my box of free samples I get from my sponsors. I decided to have a complete rest day today, no gym or cardio, and think its the first time Ive done that this year, so needed to do something else, and have throughly enjoyed it! Mega super geek that I am!!!!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Bit more of todays food pron, and Ive got to say, both were out of this world :drool:
> 
> View attachment 120114
> View attachment 120115
> 
> 
> Water retenton has now hit....when I woke up this morning my face was mega puffy, but as the day has gone on, Ive been on my feet for a few hours sorting out my kitchen cupboards (which was ace) and now my legs are huge and puffy and the hobbit feet are back!  Been drinking loads of green tea through the day, but not peeing much :sad: so now have the biggest calves ever, and am hitting the vit c and dandelion root big time.
> 
> My kitchen cupboards are now sorted and I have a carbs cupboard, a green tea and jelly cupboard, a tupperware cupboard and a protein cupboard and have properly sorted my supps shelf, and sorted through my box of free samples I get from my sponsors. I decided to have a complete rest day today, no gym or cardio, and think its the first time Ive done that this year, so needed to do something else, and have throughly enjoyed it! Mega super geek that I am!!!!
> 
> View attachment 120116
> View attachment 120118
> View attachment 120119
> View attachment 120120
> View attachment 120121
> View attachment 120122


Great stuff on the sorting out the cupboards, I routinely do this and feel a lot better afterwards knowing everything is exactly where I want it!! OCD from me I think.

Hope you're having a good day and haven't gone into a sugary coma or anything!!!


----------



## onthebuild

Sorting the cupboards is a cracking idea!

Is that BSN I see in the protein cupboard? Posh fvcker!


----------



## Jay.32

omg.......... why did I come in here with all this porn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jay is now in tears


----------



## eezy1

looking mean keeks. what class you competing in these days?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Bit more of todays food pron, and Ive got to say, both were out of this world :drool:
> 
> View attachment 120114
> View attachment 120115
> 
> 
> Water retenton has now hit....when I woke up this morning my face was mega puffy, but as the day has gone on, Ive been on my feet for a few hours sorting out my kitchen cupboards (which was ace) and now my legs are huge and puffy and the hobbit feet are back!  Been drinking loads of green tea through the day, but not peeing much :sad: so now have the biggest calves ever, and am hitting the vit c and dandelion root big time.
> 
> My kitchen cupboards are now sorted and I have a carbs cupboard, a green tea and jelly cupboard, a tupperware cupboard and a protein cupboard and have properly sorted my supps shelf, and sorted through my box of free samples I get from my sponsors. I decided to have a complete rest day today, no gym or cardio, and think its the first time Ive done that this year, so needed to do something else, and have throughly enjoyed it! Mega super geek that I am!!!!
> 
> View attachment 120116
> View attachment 120118
> View attachment 120119
> View attachment 120120
> View attachment 120121
> View attachment 120122


Love food pron!!! Like food porn even more


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Great stuff on the sorting out the cupboards, I routinely do this and feel a lot better afterwards knowing everything is exactly where I want it!! OCD from me I think.
> 
> Hope you're having a good day and haven't gone into a sugary coma or anything!!!


Lol, I really enjoyed sorting it all out, had so much fun, I am a mega OCD geek.

Cheers, sugary jitters, but no coma, lol! Hope you're ok. 



onthebuild said:


> Sorting the cupboards is a cracking idea!
> 
> Is that BSN I see in the protein cupboard? Posh fvcker!


Its a must, felt ace when Id done it, got to be organised!!

Lol, love BSN, and now I dont have to get isolate, BSN vanilla icecream flavour is definately on the cards, that stuff is awesome! :drool:



Jay.32 said:


> omg.......... why did I come in here with all this porn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jay is now in tears


Awww hun, but I did say you're not welcome in here this week. Come back next week and talk dirty food talk and post dirty food pics. 



eezy1 said:


> looking mean keeks. what class you competing in these days?


Cheers, but not too mean I hope!  Still doing toned figure class,will be staying in that class, dont want to change classes.

Hope you're well anyway!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Love food pron!!! Like food porn even more


I do things differently, they do porn, I do PRON!!!! So much better! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Had an absolutely fab night last night, first night out drinking this year, and although a bit tipsy, didnt get too drunk so no hangover this morning (woo hoo) and didnt lose my phone this time......RESULT!!!!  Just felt so nice to be normal again, and not have to think its nearly time to have my next meal, and clock watching as I have to be home at a certain time so that I can get through the next day of prep ok and not be too tired. Just had such a laugh with my mates, so happy bunny this morning, think its just what I needed. And a few wise words from someone really got me thinking, as these things usually do, again, constant mind games in this game.

Had a super pre-drink stomach lining tea at my parents, complete with special plate  Dr Oetker was getting some serious drunken praise this last night. I dont just do healthy food prep, I cooked the pizza before I went out as I thought if we dont go to a takeaway, Ive got a pizza waiting for me, and it was everything I ever imagined it would be :drool:

So, hangover free, got up this morning to do some fasted cardio, and could only do 15 minutes walking as my legs are just so uncomfortable with holding water, so again, today will be drinking as much as possible with vit c and dandelion root, should settle in a few days, I hope!

And loving this bank holiday feeling, Monday morning, no work, Jeremy Kyle and protein pancakes! And then later, will be baking with quark!  Happy Keeks!


----------



## H10dst

Forgot you had "special plates" can nothing touch then?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Forgot you had "special plates" can nothing touch then?


 :lol: My special plates, I have yellow, red and blue ones at my mums, and just red and a proper white plate plate one at home.

It depends, certain things can touch, if they're dry foods, its not too bad and could go on the same plate. For example, the above could NOT touch, but I wouldnt feel too bad if I had my fish and green beans on a normal plate, but would still separate them so they werent touching. A full on roast though would have to be on special plates, and other meals where theres more than two food types would have to go on special plates as its difficult to separate more than two foods types on one plate and not have them touching.

If I had a jacket potato with topping, then the topping could go on the potato, thats fine, and things like chilli/curry/pasta can obviously touch.

And people think Im a little bit mental......cant think why?!?!! :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Back done today, and went heavy  and it felt gooooooood! Not too heavy as dont want to risk injury but heavy enough.

Daffy pull downs 3 x 15

Seated row 3 x 12

Close grip pull downs 3 x 15

One arm db row 3 x 12

Upright row (wide grip) 3 x 15

Then went food shopping for the week and it took me ages to think what I can actually eat, and plan for the week. So confused, will take some getting used to and then I'll be prepping again! :cursing: :lol:

Torture Tuesday tomorrow but with quark, so it wont be all bad! Going to have a hevay few weeks now of training, just to mix things up and now Ive got some energy and strength, looking forward to it.


----------



## Jay.32

them plates are destroying me babe :lol: xx


----------



## biglbs

MMM now i am hungry,glad you had a super bank holliday babe,you look stunning in the avi,well done xx


----------



## Guest

Did you drink when you went out ?


----------



## Suprakill4

im hungry  sending that magazine tomorrow Keeks.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> them plates are destroying me babe :lol: xx


I know how much you want my special plates, dont pretend you dont! :tongue: xx



biglbs said:


> MMM now i am hungry,glad you had a super bank holliday babe,you look stunning in the avi,well done xx


Lol, me too when I see those pics again. Aww thank you  Hope you've had a fab bank holiday too! xx



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Did you drink when you went out ?


Yep and was hangover free too, so even better. Had a fab night and was careful with my drink, and had water inbetween so didnt get too drunk. How was your night?



Suprakill4 said:


> im hungry  sending that magazine tomorrow Keeks.


Aww, me too but Ive cut the junk now, all clean in here now. Brill, big thank you, cant wait to see it! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Torture Tuesday done, and it was bloomin awful doing legs today as water retentions still pretty bad. Was very very tough and had the most awful wobble after, but job done! :thumb:

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Pelvic lifts 4 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

Abductors inside & outside 3 x 20 of each superset

Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 20 then for the last set, dropsets from 5 reps, going up the stak adding 5 reps each weight, ending in 30 reps :cursing:

Then had the most amazing tea, eaten clean all day and its felt really good, and have liked being back in a routine too.



Steak, peperonata and porridge for pudding with toffee flavdrops :drool: Could just eat it again!


----------



## Suprakill4

Your so wierd having to seperate food into baby plates lmao!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Your so wierd having to seperate food into baby plates lmao!!!!!


 mg: Not baby plates.....special plates!!!!!  And its not that uncommon not wanting food touching. Ask @Jay.32, he separates his food too, but he just doesnt have special plates so has to have it all on the same plate :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> I know how much you want my special plates, dont pretend you dont! :tongue: xx
> 
> Lol, me too when I see those pics again. Aww thank you  Hope you've had a fab bank holiday too! xx
> 
> Yep and was hangover free too, so even better. Had a fab night and was careful with my drink, and had water inbetween so didnt get too drunk. How was your night?
> 
> Aww, me too but Ive cut the junk now, all clean in here now. Brill, big thank you, cant wait to see it! :thumb:


My night was [email protected] One mate was hammered, the other never shut up about himself, they both kept on about wanting to chat up "burds" in the end I was glad when it was time to go home ! I stuck to the orange squashes all night. Went home more hydrated than I went out ! lol


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> My night was [email protected] One mate was hammered, the other never shut up about himself, they both kept on about wanting to chat up "burds" in the end I was glad when it was time to go home ! I stuck to the orange squashes all night. Went home more hydrated than I went out ! lol


Ahh that pants! Sorry you had a rubbish night, but at least you hydrated yourself! And not long to Bodypower not and that will be awesome! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Well I like the spwecial platey-waities... they look cute!

Do you have them in lots of pretty colours?


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Ahh that pants! Sorry you had a rubbish night, but at least you hydrated yourself! And not long to Bodypower not and that will be awesome! :thumb:


Yeah really looking forward to that now. You still going on the Saturday ?


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Well I like the spwecial platey-waities... they look cute!
> 
> Do you have them in lots of pretty colours?


 :tongue: Yes, I have yellow and red, (thought I only had red but found yellow ones too) and a proper plate material white one, and my mum has yellow, red and blue ones for me. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Well I like the spwecial platey-waities... they look cute!
> 
> Do you have them in lots of pretty colours?


 :tongue: Yes, I have yellow and red, (thought I only had red but found yellow ones too) and a proper plate material white one, and my mum has yellow, red and blue ones for me. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah really looking forward to that now. You still going on the Saturday ?


Going on the Saturday and Sunday. You there on the Saturday? Soooooo excited!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> :tongue: Yes, I have yellow and red, (thought I only had red but found yellow ones too) and a proper plate material white one, and my mum has yellow, red and blue ones for me. :thumb:


I'm such a child, now that I know they do come in lost of colours I want some too now :lol:

Do you have a special quark plate btw?


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> I'm such a child, now that I know they do come in lost of colours I want some too now :lol:
> 
> Do you have a special quark plate btw?


 :lol: Makes every meal that bit more colourful!  Now I just need special tupperware boxes and I'd be in food separation heaven!

Nope, dont have a special quark plate, it doenst last long enough to go from tub to plate!


----------



## Guest

Keeks said:


> Going on the Saturday and Sunday. You there on the Saturday? Soooooo excited!


Yeah i'll be there on the Saturday  Looking lost probably ! LOL


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> :lol: Makes every meal that bit more colourful!  Now I just need special tupperware boxes and I'd be in food separation heaven!
> 
> Nope, dont have a special quark plate, it doenst last long enough to go from tub to plate!


... and i thought you were gonna say no such thing as a special quark plate because ALL plates are quark plates! :lol:

Seriously though tupperware is almost as useful as barbells and weight discs for bodybuilders - I need to go buy some atm, my sister has nicked a load of mine!


----------



## dtlv

Btw, love your avi, looking good, healthy and happy 

Speaking of avi's, mine at the mo is of some random guy off facebook doing some weird exercise - any ideas what he is trying to do? I can't figure it for the life of me...


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Yeah i'll be there on the Saturday  Looking lost probably ! LOL


Lol, and I'll be just wandering round with a look of awe, some truly amazing folk there. Will have to meet up anyway.



dtlv said:


> ... and i thought you were gonna say no such thing as a special quark plate because ALL plates are quark plates! :lol:
> 
> Seriously though tupperware is almost as useful as barbells and weight discs for bodybuilders - I need to go buy some atm, my sister has nicked a load of mine!


Ha ha ha, I like that! :lol:

Yep, can never have enough tupperware and I sorted out my cupboard and tupperware at weekend, matching all tubs with lids, and it was very satisfying.



And just to further add a little bit more weird,I also use certain spoons too for quark, porridge, jelly, making coffee!


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Btw, love your avi, looking good, healthy and happy
> 
> Speaking of avi's, mine at the mo is of some random guy off facebook doing some weird exercise - any ideas what he is trying to do? I can't figure it for the life of me...


Aww thank you 

Lol, well I wondered what your avi was about but didnt like to ask.....but its very very bizarre! Cant work out what he is trying to do or what body part he is trying to train?! :confused1: Makes a good avi though! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Very organized on the tupperware front, one of your secrets to success am sure.

I think the guy in the pic is trying to do some weird kind of squat, but am not sure. I may have to start a thread... am desperate to figure this out! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Very organized on the tupperware front, one of your secrets to success am sure.
> 
> I think the guy in the pic is trying to do some weird kind of squat, but am not sure. I may have to start a thread... am desperate to figure this out! :lol:


Lol, organsied and OCD combined. I have noticed that throughout this prep I have gone worse with being organised, tidyness etc, I have to leave my desk and everything on it a certain way when I leave work and loadsof little things that are now really starting to bug me. Hey ho, better than being untidy I guess.

Yep, defo start a thread as I want to know what he's doing or trying to do, the more I look at it, the more confused I am! :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Lol, and I'll be just wandering round with a look of awe, some truly amazing folk there. Will have to meet up anyway.
> 
> Ha ha ha, I like that! :lol:
> 
> Yep, can never have enough tupperware and I sorted out my cupboard and tupperware at weekend, matching all tubs with lids, and it was very satisfying.
> 
> View attachment 120383
> 
> 
> And just to further add a little bit more weird,I also use certain spoons too for quark, porridge, jelly, making coffee!


I seem to have lost a few lids off mine?????


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> I seem to have lost a few lids off mine?????


Yes, how does it happen?! I had to ditch some of the tubs due to lack of lids, but where do they go?! Tupperware lid fairy maybe! :lol:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Lol, organsied and OCD combined. I have noticed that throughout this prep I have gone worse with being organised, tidyness etc, I have to leave my desk and everything on it a certain way when I leave work and loadsof little things that are now really starting to bug me. Hey ho, better than being untidy I guess.
> 
> Yep, defo start a thread as I want to know what he's doing or trying to do, the more I look at it, the more confused I am! :lol:


I think brain function gradually diminishes the longer a person diets... I certainly feel that way with me, especially when going lower in carbs. I get very disorganized and scattered. OCD is probably a benefit in that situation, lol.

I agree, the more I look at that guy the more confused I am with what he's trying to do - just doesn't make sense however I look at it. Posted a thread on it anyway... reps will be given for the person who solves the mystery! :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> I think brain function gradually diminishes the longer a person diets... I certainly feel that way with me, especially when going lower in carbs. I get very disorganized and scattered. OCD is probably a benefit in that situation, lol.
> 
> I agree, the more I look at that guy the more confused I am with what he's trying to do - just doesn't make sense however I look at it. Posted a thread on it anyway... reps will be given for the person who solves the mystery! :thumbup1: :lol:


Lol, definately, but I am a bit scatty normally, so you can imagine what Im like when dieting! But at least I try to be OCD organised, just super clumsy and scatty.

Ha ha, will check on the thread as Im very curious....and loving todays avi!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Still got the hugest of snitty legs and hobbit feet, slightly easier than yesterday, but still just drinking loads and getting in loads of vit c and dandelion root. Cant wait for it to ease now as I want to get out again doing fasted power walking, I miss it!

Did HIIT on rower this morning, then shoulders and abs tonight.

Shoulders

Standing lat raises 4 x 12

Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db raises 3 x 15

Seated single lat raises 3 x 10 then dropset 3 x 15 each arm

Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 10 with normal plate raises 3 x 10

Abs

Crunches on a bench 3 x 30 superset with reverse crunches 3 x 30

:thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Morning Keekles!

Hope all's well.


----------



## Suprakill4

Magazine sent this morning keeks. Didnt have time yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Snitty legs n hobbit feet ? wtf ? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Morning Keekles!
> 
> Hope all's well.


Hallo! All good thanks, hope you're ok.



Suprakill4 said:


> Magazine sent this morning keeks. Didnt have time yesterday.


Ace, thank you!!! :thumb:



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Snitty legs n hobbit feet ? wtf ? :lol:


Lol, translates to elephant like legs and swollen feet!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower and tabata, then chest, bi's and abs tonight.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 12

Machine press 3 x 15

Incline db flies 3 x 12

Bi's

Seated db curls (vertical grip) 3 x 10

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 12

Abs

Crunches 3 x 30

Bi's felt like they were going to explode when doing them, went heavier than normal and got a great pump, missed heavy-assed training!

Nearly weekend, woo hoo and after this week, its more than welcome. Sooooo busy at work, and its flown, but ready for a rest now! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower and tabata, then chest, bi's and abs tonight.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press 3 x 12
> 
> Machine press 3 x 15
> 
> Incline db flies 3 x 12
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Seated db curls (vertical grip) 3 x 10
> 
> Concentration curls 3 x 12
> 
> Cable bar curls 3 x 12
> 
> Abs
> 
> Crunches 3 x 30
> 
> Bi's felt like they were going to explode when doing them, went heavier than normal and got a great pump, missed heavy-assed training!
> 
> Nearly weekend, woo hoo and after this week, its more than welcome. Sooooo busy at work, and its flown, but ready for a rest now! :thumb:


How you finding all the training in calorie surplus? Ace I am imagining after the long cut! Setting any PB's?

What you got on the agenda for the weekend, anything fun?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> How you finding all the training in calorie surplus? Ace I am imagining after the long cut! Setting any PB's?
> 
> What you got on the agenda for the weekend, anything fun?


Yeah its good to be training with a bit more energy and strength, but just being careful as dont want to pick up any injuries by jumping in and going to heavy.

Going to Nabba NW show on Sunday, and training etc. Nice chilled one. Have a good one whatever you're upto!


----------



## Keeks

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rest day with only fasted cardio, HIIT on rower and tabata.

New diet and training plan through, and its gonna be a hard off-season but if all goes to plan over the next few months, I should be spot on in September.  And the new plan means no more Torture Tuesdays, as changing splits, and having an additional mini 3rd leg session per week :cursing: so now it will be W4nky Wednesdays!!! 

@Suprakill4 Thank you, got those magazines, thanks for sending the other one as well. Got well exited seeing those pics again, and the Yorkshire Open will be my first comp next season so got well excited thinking about it! :thumb:

And a treat for this weekend, I got some kangaroo sausages, god know what they will be like but cant wait to give them a go!


----------



## CJ

Kangaroo sausages ffs

Weirdo


----------



## Suprakill4

Glad you got them ok. I get them free at the gym so thought would send you the other. Looked great in the mag didnt you!!


----------



## Sweat

Enjoy the kangaroo sausages but make sure you have them on separate plate (or part of the plate) from other sausages, don't want cross contamination with regular sausages or cumberlands!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Kangaroo sausages ffs
> 
> *Weirdo*


  Spot on with that one and Im the first to admit it! Wont stand for nobber and asshole but Im fine with weirdo! :thumb:

Cant wait for my kangaroo sausages, they're huge though.....will take pics!



Suprakill4 said:


> Glad you got them ok. I get them free at the gym so thought would send you the other. Looked great in the mag didnt you!!


Thank you! Lol, did actually like the pics and there was also a pic from the Nabba UK show at the front too, so bonus!!! :thumb:



Sweat said:


> Enjoy the kangaroo sausages but make sure you have them on separate plate (or part of the plate) from other sausages, don't want cross contamination with regular sausages or cumberlands!


 :lol: No chance of contamination.....no way!!!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Finally seem to be dropping some water thank god, still holding some, but at least my legs and feet arent as swollen now and can actually walk a bit easier.

Legs this morning, and :cursing: as usual, but its Saturday so all good!

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Leg extensions holding every 5th rep 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20 superset with jump squats 3 x 20

Pelvic lifts 3 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15


----------



## CJ

Nobber is my favourite insult lol.

Weirdo is more of an observation...... 

Im off to Co-op to ask for a massive kangaroo sausage


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Finally seem to be dropping some water thank god, still holding some, but at least my legs and feet arent as swollen now and can actually walk a bit easier.
> 
> Legs this morning, and :cursing: as usual, but its Saturday so all good!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions holding every 5th rep 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20 superset with jump squats 3 x 20
> 
> Pelvic lifts 3 x 30
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15


Just go out get p1ssed and dance all night, water will fly off!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Nobber is my favourite insult lol.
> 
> Weirdo is more of an observation......
> 
> Im off to Co-op to ask for a massive kangaroo sausage


So you were definately insulting me the other day then by calling me nobber, cheers!!! :tongue: But good observation ***! :lol:

Ha ha, next week its kangaroo burgers and maybe ostrich burgers too, wonder if Co-op stock them bad boys?!



Sweat said:


> Just go out get p1ssed and dance all night, water will fly off!


Lol, I did that last week and peed so much, and think thats why I didnt even feel like Id been drinking the night before, cos I was holding so much water, dehydration was no where near!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> So you were definately insulting me the other day then by calling me nobber, cheers!!! :tongue: But good observation ***! :lol:
> 
> Ha ha, next week its kangaroo burgers and maybe ostrich burgers too, wonder if Co-op stock them bad boys?!
> 
> Lol, I did that last week and peed so much, and think thats why I didnt even feel like Id been drinking the night before, cos I was holding so much water, dehydration was no where near!


It was, after I was labelled a ***  im no ***, but you're a nobber lol

How was the sausage ? I love ostrich, one of the leanest meats around.

Venisson burgers are lovely as well


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> It was, after I was labelled a ***  im no ***, but you're a nobber lol
> 
> How was the sausage ? I love ostrich, one of the leanest meats around.
> 
> Venisson burgers are lovely as well


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Havent had them yet, they're Sunday morning sausages. 

Never had ostrich, so gotta try it. And might give the venison burgers a go too, love weekend cheats like that! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Havent had them yet, they're Sunday morning sausages.
> 
> Never had ostrich, so gotta try it. And might give the venison burgers a go too, love weekend cheats like that! :thumb:


Me too....just made myself a grill up with eggs, venisson burgers, tomatoes, myshrooms and sausages.

A sunday morning sausage lmfao...numerous jokes there...no of which I'll do as im all about keeping journals serious, not like you


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Me too....just made myself a grill up with eggs, venisson burgers, tomatoes, myshrooms and sausages.
> 
> A sunday morning sausage lmfao...numerous jokes there...no of which I'll do as im all about keeping journals serious, not like you


 mg: No, I meant it being weekend and at weekends, you can have a nice different breakfast, but having re-read that, it did look a bit not like that. Your tea does sound blooming good, and did chuckle at the grill up bit!

And mg: again, Ok, I might d1ck about at times, but theres always some seriousness about training or something in there underlying somewhere!!! In my own little weird way. :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> mg: No, I meant it being weekend and at weekends, you can have a nice different breakfast, but having re-read that, it did look a bit not like that. Your tea does sound blooming good, and did chuckle at the grill up bit!
> 
> And mg: again, Ok, I might d1ck about at times, but theres always some seriousness about training or something in there underlying somewhere!!! In my own little weird way. :tongue:


Im properly chuckling at that post lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im properly chuckling at that post lol


 mg: Chuckling not allowed, its all serious in here!!! :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> mg: Chuckling not allowed, its all serious in here!!! :tongue:


Chuckling forces my body to bounce up and down, thus increasing my heartrate...therefore a form of CV 

So in actual fact, it was a deadly serious training post


----------



## Keeks

Nice chilled Saturday today, shopping and planning out next week as new off season plan starts on Monday with a change in diet and training slightly, so just trying to plan my meals etc.

Off to watch the NW show tomorrow which I should've been doing and I do feel sad that Im not competing, but know that its for the best, still gutting though. Anyway, got a Bodypower next week which Im well excited about, then holiday in a month, then prep starts again so all busy, all good!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Chuckling forces my body to bounce up and down, thus increasing my heartrate...therefore a form of CV
> 
> So in actual fact, it was a deadly serious training post


 :lol: :lol: :lol: And Ive just been doing the same, thus burning off the egg custard Ive just eaten, so I could have another!!! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: And Ive just been doing the same, thus burning off the egg custard Ive just eaten, so I could have another!!! :thumb:


Eat the whole pack chunky, you're off season lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Eat the whole pack chunky, you're off season lol


Lol, eating the whole pack sounds terrible but theres only two in the pack, and it is egg, so therefore protein :lol: Yep, off season but a strict one.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lol, eating the whole pack sounds terrible but theres only two in the pack, and it is egg, so therefore protein :lol: Yep, off season but a strict one.


Same here..I nail diet 6 days a week and then have sunday as my own


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Same here..I nail diet 6 days a week and then have sunday as my own


Best way and think it helps you survive dieting, knowing you've got a nice treat coming up. I usually spend all week planning it!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Best way and think it helps you survive dieting, knowing you've got a nice treat coming up. I usually spend all week planning it!


Im lame...end up eating hardly anything as ive not bought anything in.

I may treat myself to a big granary baguette tomorrow with cheese, salad and coleslaw


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im lame...end up eating hardly anything as ive not bought anything in.
> 
> I may treat myself to a big granary baguette tomorrow with cheese, salad and coleslaw


Thats a typical bloke!!!! Get shopping!


----------



## Keeks

Feeling gutted today that Im not competing, and worse as the day goes on. Really looking forward to going to watch the show, and know I would've regretted getting up there not being in the best shape, but still gutted not to be part of it. :sad:

Anyway, shoulders, tri's and abs done, food shopping and half food prep done for tomorrow and ready for my breakfast......kangaroo buttys! Will post pics later of them!


----------



## CJ

Managed to eat them lol


----------



## H10dst

Good evening!!! How's things in here? Everything seems alright??


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Managed to eat them lol


 :tongue:



H10dst said:


> Good evening!!! How's things in here? Everything seems alright??


Hallo!! Yep, ok in here I think. You ok and had a good weekend?


----------



## Keeks

So went to the NW show and was gutted that I wasnt on stage, felt really sad when I saw the girls up there, but its spurred me on even more, just over 5 months to bash the fat, on it tomorrow with even more motivation now. Roll on September!!! :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Yeah good weekend thanks, just got back from a stag weekend in Manchester so pretty pooped now. Those sausage cobs look awesome!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah good weekend thanks, just got back from a stag weekend in Manchester so pretty pooped now. Those sausage cobs look awesome!


Oh yeah, glad you had a good one! They were kangaroo sausages and were ace!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh yeah, glad you had a good one! They were kangaroo sausages and were ace!


Where the flipping heck did you get kangaroo sausage from?? Wasn't a massively brilliant weekend to be honest. Difficult to get 20 blokes of varying ages to have a good time.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Where the flipping heck did you get kangaroo sausage from?? Wasn't a massively brilliant weekend to be honest. Difficult to get 20 blokes of varying ages to have a good time.


A local butchers does all sorts of meat, they do burgers and ostirch burgers too, they're next on the list.

Its hard work when theres a huge group, does my head in and I end up stressing most of the time, but Bodypower next weekend, yay!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> A local butchers does all sorts of meat, they do burgers and ostirch burgers too, they're next on the list.
> 
> Its hard work when theres a huge group, does my head in and I end up stressing most of the time, but Bodypower next weekend, yay!


Yes can't wait for bodypower!! Going to do some shopping


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes can't wait for bodypower!! Going to do some shopping


Anything in mind or just whatever you see?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Anything in mind or just whatever you see?


Could do with some more protein powder and anything else that takes my fancy


----------



## Jay.32

Ok keeks now my comp is over... I will be moving in here to watch you go and progress... I will try not to bring all my lovely food with me. :innocent:

To be honest Im starting to feel sick now, eating so much crap... but I will have to keep going!! dont want things going off and getting wasted.. :001_tt2:


----------



## Suprakill4

Jay.32 said:


> Ok keeks now my comp is over... I will be moving in here to watch you go and progress... I will try not to bring all my lovely food with me. :innocent:
> 
> To be honest Im starting to feel sick now, eating so much crap... but I will have to keep going!! dont want things going off and getting wasted.. :001_tt2:


I hate you


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Ok keeks now my comp is over... I will be moving in here to watch you go and progress... I will try not to bring all my lovely food with me. :innocent:
> 
> To be honest Im starting to feel sick now, eating so much crap... but I will have to keep going!! dont want things going off and getting wasted.. :001_tt2:


Dont you dare be bringing your junk food in here now, we had dirty food week last week, back to strict off-season diet in here now!

Such a shame that you have to eat all that food, really feel sorry for you! :sneaky2:



Suprakill4 said:


> I hate you


You would hate him if you knew what he was having at breakfast time!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

tell him keeks.... it was choc ...... and ....... with ........ mmmmmm was nice :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> tell him keeks.... it was choc ...... and ....... with ........ mmmmmm was nice :tongue:


Get out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: Ive been craving them all day! :no:


----------



## Keeks

Back on double cardio and new diet today, and went fasted power slug dodging in the rain this morning, and really enjoyed it, nice to be back into a routine and actually enjoyed my breakfast of fish and porridge.

Had to change my training days this week as no training on Saturday or Sunday as off to Bodypower, so today did chest, bi's and abs and then a 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer and treadmill.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 15

Incline db flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 15

Bi's

EZ bar 21's x 3 sets

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 2 x 30 of each

Reverse crunches on a bench with crunches 2 x 30 of each

And with my new diet, Im have t portions of carbs per day so today had three mini portions of porridge and I made it this morning then put it into tubs to eat later, and know my OCD is getting worse now as I put it in rectangle tupperware tubs, and I usually put it in circle tubs, and its very wrong in the rectangle tubs, porridge must go in a bowl like shape round tub! :cursing: :lol: I know for next time!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Get out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: Ive been craving them all day! :no:


:devil2:sorry :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :devil2:sorry :wub:


Next time, just say that you're having the most amazing breakfast of fish or turkey, no sodding biscuits! And not at that time in the morning!


----------



## Suprakill4

Thanks for rep comment. I'm getting there now. Next years maybe for a comp.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Thanks for rep comment. I'm getting there now. Next years maybe for a comp.


Another year and you've gotta be stepping up on that stage for sure! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Another year and you've gotta be stepping up on that stage for sure! :thumb:


We shall see  . It's apparantly I have plenty of weaknesses. Jims happy overall how silly quick I can lose fat. Over 2 stone down in less than 5 weeks aint bad! Will see how much I can bring up weak areas over the next 14 months off season.


----------



## CJ

Suprakill4 said:


> We shall see  . It's apparantly I have plenty of weaknesses. Jims happy overall how silly quick I can lose fat. Over 2 stone down in less than 5 weeks aint bad! Will see how much I can bring up weak areas over the next 14 months off season.


Mate we all have weaknesses

Keeks...double cardio all ready !! Wont it lose ita effectiveness when in prep ?


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Mate we all have weaknesses
> 
> Keeks...double cardio all ready !! Wont it lose ita effectiveness when in prep ?


20 weeks out now, so we're going for the longer approach and hoping to start prep at a lean stage already, and hoping with doing this amount of cardio now, it will bring my legs up to match my top half. They are shorter sessions so can be increased in prep, but feel its needed to really bring my bottom half upto scratch.


----------



## Jay.32

Right after having a long soak in the bath to try and get rest of tan off!!! I weighed myself.. it appears Ive put on 10lb in 2 daysmg:

Back to gym tomorrow... before I have to join fat club!!


----------



## Suprakill4

CJ said:


> Mate we all have weaknesses
> 
> Keeks...double cardio all ready !! Wont it lose ita effectiveness when in prep ?


True. I just wouldn't feel confident enough until the weaknesses are less apparant.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> 20 weeks out now, so we're going for the longer approach and hoping to start prep at a lean stage already, and hoping with doing this amount of cardio now, it will bring my legs up to match my top half. They are shorter sessions so can be increased in prep, but feel its needed to really bring my bottom half upto scratch.


That does make sense..and approach I think paul will have me on



Suprakill4 said:


> True. I just wouldn't feel confident enough until the weaknesses are less apparant.


I understand buddy


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Right after having a long soak in the bath to try and get rest of tan off!!! I weighed myself.. it appears Ive put on 10lb in 2 daysmg:
> 
> Back to gym tomorrow... before I have to join fat club!!


Fatty!!!!!!! Thats what chocolate biscuits fro breakfast does! :tongue:



Suprakill4 said:


> True. I just wouldn't feel confident enough until the weaknesses are less apparant.


Big part of it for me, the confidence part so know what you mean with this, but also, it does help build confidence too by doing it.


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Fatty!!!!!!! Thats what chocolate biscuits fro breakfast does! :tongue:
> 
> Big part of it for me, the confidence part so know what you mean with this, but also, it does help build confidence too by doing it.


Yeah it would be a good experience but I'm happy to wait and have a better experience with hopefully at least some chance of placing next year.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> That does make sense..and approach I think paul will have me on
> 
> I understand buddy


I think my body needs a longer prep so that I tighten up enough at the end, so although not full on prep now, its a very strict off-season for a few weeks then into prep which will probably be a few adjustments of what Im doing now, so not as harsh for me.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I think my body needs a longer prep so that I tighten up enough at the end, so although not full on prep now, its a very strict off-season for a few weeks then into prep which will probably be a few adjustments of what Im doing now, so not as harsh for me.


Im a male version of you I think...I certainly need a longer run in this time


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im a male version of you I think...I certainly need a longer run in this time


Oh heck, a male version of me, is the world ready!??!!?

Yep, I had a long ass prep last year and at the end, was happy, and after a short and gruelling prep, just hasnt done the trick, and with a few problems thrown in too, my coach thinks this approach will make a big difference, bloody hope so! And also, not leaving anything to chance for next seasoan, I will be ready!


----------



## Keeks

Only a few days into new diet and training, with double cardio again and already hungry all the time and water has finally dropped, thank god, well, most of it so feeling better now Ive got back into things.

Last torture Tuesday today before leg days get switched next week, and cardio tonight will be HIIT on rower, as still getting a few sessions per week of HIIT, but most of cardio will be steady state for the next few weeks.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Only a few days into new diet and training, with double cardio again and already hungry all the time and water has finally dropped, thank god, well, most of it so feeling better now Ive got back into things.
> 
> Last torture Tuesday today before leg days get switched next week, and cardio tonight will be HIIT on rower, as still getting a few sessions per week of HIIT, but most of cardio will be steady state for the next few weeks.


What type of diet are you on? Im cutting and i feel full most of the time, with all this protein lol x


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> What type of diet are you on? Im cutting and i feel full most of the time, with all this protein lol x


I just on medium carbs 6 days per week then a high carb day, protein the same constantly. Ive been prepping for about 18 weeks then had a rest for just over a week and had some treats etc and a rest fro my diet and now back on it, metabolism has been given a bit of a jig and the hunger pangss have kicked in so all good! x


----------



## Keeks

Legs done tonight and HIIT on rower, and Im fooked, but feel like Im properly back on it now and raring to go. Im doing double cardio now, and with this diet, been having fish again for breakfast but it feels like Im not so pressured now so everythings easier to do (cardio etc).

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Pelvic lifts 4 x 30

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Jump squats 4 x 25

Abductors 3 x 20 superset with leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 20


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> I just on medium carbs 6 days per week then a high carb day, protein the same constantly. Ive been prepping for about 18 weeks then had a rest for just over a week and had some treats etc and a rest fro my diet and now back on it, metabolism has been given a bit of a jig and the hunger pangss have kicked in so all good! x


Coolio  

subbed


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Coolio
> 
> subbed


Yay, and welcome to my journal!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Yay, and welcome to my journal!


you will have to share some quark recipes with me


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> you will have to share some quark recipes with me


  My fave subject....heres a few....

Myprotein drops are awesome in it, or protein powder. You can add some flavouring, crumble oat cakes and put the quark on top, healthy style cheesecake. Or two big dollops, mix with an egg white, scoop of protein and micro it for a min or two, warm mousse like pudding. Or a sachet of sugar free jelly, mix with water as per packet, then add quark, set in fridge as usual and its amazing! You can use it in any baking or cooking too.

Also, you can mix with egg whites, pour over peppers/onions etc and cook for about 20 mins, its like a quiche. Also, can be used instead of mayo in things like tuna mayo. Also, if you soften some onions/peppers etc, add some pesto, mix with quark and serve with chicken and pasta, delish!!! :drool:


----------



## Sweat

"Or a sachet of sugar free jelly, mix with water as per packet, then add quark, set in fridge as usual and its amazing! You can use it in any baking or cooking too."

Most of your recipes I not like as am basically a meatatarian, no thank you yucky veg!, but the above is interesting... curious as to how it sets...

Hope you're well princess!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> "Or a sachet of sugar free jelly, mix with water as per packet, then add quark, set in fridge as usual and its amazing! You can use it in any baking or cooking too."
> 
> Most of your recipes I not like as am basically a meatatarian, no thank you yucky veg!, but the above is interesting... curious as to how it sets...
> 
> Hope you're well princess!


It does set, bit wobblier than normal jelly but it does set, and its wicked!! 

Yep, all good thanks, especially when talking quark!


----------



## Northern Lass

What flavor of jelly? this sounds delicious


----------



## Sweat

YummyMummy said:


> What flavor of jelly? this sounds delicious


Oh no.... Admiral/Captain/High Commander Keeks adds 1 more person to her Army of Quarkians.... they will rule UKM soon!!!


----------



## Keeks

My faves are any strawberry, raspberry or blackcurrant. Ace bedtime snack as its low carb/low fat, but protein before you go to bed, ideal, and really satisfies a sweet tooth. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Oh no.... Admiral/Captain/High Commander Keeks adds 1 more person to her Army of Quarkians.... they will rule UKM soon!!!


I'm going for world quark domination.....I converted two friends at weekend and when I bought a tray and a half last week, was even trying to convert the check out assistant! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I'm going for world quark domination.....I converted two friends at weekend and when I bought a tray and a half last week, was even trying to convert the check out assistant! :lol:


LM F AO!!! 

Do the converts get a special plate?!

Hehe!!

If so I will sign up...


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I'm going for world quark domination.....I converted two friends at weekend and when I bought a tray and a half last week, was even trying to convert the check out assistant! :lol:


FFS why does it do this double post ****?!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LM F AO!!!
> 
> Do the converts get a special plate?!
> 
> Hehe!!
> 
> If so I will sign up...


Special plate are only for the really special, the treat of quark is enough joy for anyway! 



Sweat said:


> FFS why does it do this double post ****?!!


It doube-posted as UKM knows how much Im going for quark world domination!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Special plate are only for the really special, the treat of quark is enough joy for anyway!
> 
> It doube-posted as UKM knows how much Im going for quark world domination!!!! :thumb:


Lol @ double post logic! 

So only officers get the special plates as a reward for continued Quark following... I see I see!!


----------



## Jay.32

this has gone quark crazy again... :laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass

quark party!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> this has gone quark crazy again... :laugh:


One of my fave subjects and brightens up a Tuesday!


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> quark party!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Now you're talking! :beer:


----------



## Madoxx

Just tried quark, heaved on it!

Thats got to be one of the worst things ive tried!


----------



## Northern Lass

did you try it on its own :lol:


----------



## Keeks

madocks said:


> Just tried quark, heaved on it!
> 
> Thats got to be one of the worst things ive tried!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You must've had it on its own then, and tbh, its not the nicest when eaten like that, but you can have it loads of different ways, some suggestions on previous page, you must give them a try and then you too will be a quark convert!


----------



## Jay.32

quark queen x


----------



## Suprakill4

Morning keeks. You training today?


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Morning keeks. You training today?


Morning! Yep, double cardio and shoulders & tri's tonight, fave session!!! :bounce: How about you?


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Morning! Yep, double cardio and shoulders & tri's tonight, fave session!!! :bounce: How about you?


Double cardio. And PUSH. Cannot wait I love push sessions. Leanne will be there to spot me, she does well to help me pressing the 45 dumbells but better knuckle down for when I'm bulking so can pass me the heavier ones

Lol.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Double cardio. And PUSH. Cannot wait I love push sessions. Leanne will be there to spot me, she does well to help me pressing the 45 dumbells but better knuckle down for when I'm bulking so can pass me the heavier ones
> 
> Lol.


Lol, that'll really test her strength then! Have a good session anyway.


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Lol, that'll really test her strength then! Have a good session anyway.


Yep, she needs to just concentrate more.

Thanks


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep, she needs to just concentrate more.
> 
> Thanks


She Will have to concentrate with bad boy dumbells, good little challenge there!


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> She Will have to concentrate with bad boy dumbells, good little challenge there!


LOL, that, or allow me to drop one on my face. Guess it all depends on how ive treat her that day what route she takes lol.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL, that, or allow me to drop one on my face. Guess it all depends on how ive treat her that day what route she takes lol.


 :lol: Definately dont go for the 'Treat em mean' approach thats for sure! :lol: And lots of compliments might hep too!


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio on Xtrainer and shoulders & tri's tonight.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15

Arnie press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 20

Single seated lat raises 3 x 12 each arm

Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 12

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Tate press 3 x 20

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15


----------



## Jay.32

Good sesh there hun. x


----------



## Keeks

Feeling a lot better now Im fully into the swing of this diet and cardio again, and already starting to look better after the pig out last week.

Double cardio today and back & abs tonight and then nearly weekend thank god, been one of those weeks!!! :cursing: :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass

Great workout keeks!!

Guess what I bought today..............

QUARK!!!! AND JELLY!!!.... Now what do I do with it


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Great workout keeks!!
> 
> Guess what I bought today..............
> 
> QUARK!!!! AND JELLY!!!.... Now what do I do with it


 :bounce: Yay!!!! Right, mix the sachet of jelly into 1/2 pint boiling water and then mix in 1/2 pint cold water, add however much quark, 1/2 - 1 tub, then pour into tubs and set in the fridge.....ENJOY!!!!

I will get back to you too hun once Ive had a proper read of your journal, but am away this weekend so will get round to it as soon as I can. Hope you're doing ok anyway!


----------



## Keeks

Back, abs and cardio done and thinking is it not weekend yet!?!??! What started as a good week has turned into one of those weeks :cursing: and am more than ready for weekend and Bodypower :bounce:  Excited!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> :bounce: Yay!!!! Right, mix the sachet of jelly into 1/2 pint boiling water and then mix in 1/2 pint cold water, add however much quark, 1/2 - 1 tub, then pour into tubs and set in the fridge.....ENJOY!!!!
> 
> I will get back to you too hun once Ive had a proper read of your journal, but am away this weekend so will get round to it as soon as I can. Hope you're doing ok anyway!


Don't worry about it hun 

Yes I'm good thanks....enjoying seeing my body shape changing, slowly but surely 

How are you? hope your enjoying getting back into training


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Back, abs and cardio done and thinking is it not weekend yet!?!??! What started as a good week has turned into one of those weeks :cursing: and am more than ready for weekend and Bodypower :bounce:  Excited!


Well JEL!!

wish I was going, make sure you get tons of freebie samples :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Don't worry about it hun
> 
> Yes I'm good thanks....enjoying seeing my body shape changing, slowly but surely
> 
> How are you? hope your enjoying getting back into training


Good good!  Its ace when you see changes and spurrs you on even more, and you know the hard works paying off.

Yep thanks, mad hectic urgh week but feel better for getting back into routine now. And just glad its nearly weekend with a nice weekend ahead.



YummyMummy said:


> Well JEL!!
> 
> wish I was going, make sure you get tons of freebie samples :tongue:


Lol, its ace, went last year and had such a fab time, and been so excited about it this year, and yep, will get some freebies! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

you seem to be well back in training mode!!!

I was going to train back & traps tonight... but ended up going for a curry :innocent: I will do back and traps at 6am tomorrow....


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> you seem to be well back in training mode!!!
> 
> I was going to train back & traps tonight... but ended up going for a curry :innocent: I will do back and traps at 6am tomorrow....


Yep, hate being out of routine and its been a welcome stress relief this week, and plus, I just enjoy it! . 

Aww I want a curry, might have one at some point this weekend as a treat. Is that back and traps followed by biscuits?!? :whistling:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yep, hate being out of routine and its been a welcome stress relief this week, and plus, I just enjoy it! .
> 
> Aww I want a curry, might have one at some point this weekend as a treat. Is that back and traps *followed by biscuits?!?* :whistling:


probably lol... after this week I need to get my act together...:eek:


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: T super FI's Friday!!! Legs and fasted cardio done today, and power beasted them after a super cow of a day, but all good as its Bodypower tomorrow so super excited now!!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Keeks, I've just learnt how to subscribe to threads.......so subbed 

I'm going to be trying some of your quark recipes soon. I've only ever had it with nuts and berries before so looking forward to trying some new things


----------



## Northern Lass

[email protected] said:


> Hi Keeks, I've just learnt how to subscribe to threads.......so subbed
> 
> I'm going to be trying some of your quark recipes soon. I've only ever had it with nuts and berries before so looking forward to trying some new things


Try it with jelly!! Thanks to @Keeks I am addicted to quark jelly


----------



## [email protected]

YummyMummy said:


> Try it with jelly!! Thanks to @Keeks I am addicted to quark jelly


I'm going shopping tomorrow so I'll pick some up and give it a try


----------



## loganator

YummyMummy said:


> Great workout keeks!!
> 
> Guess what I bought today..............
> 
> QUARK!!!! AND JELLY!!!.... Now what do I do with it


Another quark covert i see lol !


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> Feeling a lot better now Im fully into the swing of this diet and cardio again, and already starting to look better after the pig out last week.
> 
> Double cardio today and back & abs tonight and then nearly weekend thank god, been one of those weeks!!! :cursing: :bounce:


good to see you are back in the swing of things keeks , a bit of a pig out does you good after a long diet and is really good for gains too....any more shows planned this year?


----------



## Keeks

I'm loving the quark vibes in here! Woo Hoo, enjoy!

At bodypower in queue for kai Greene, bored witless but away from the crowds behind a little stand, lol.

And my main problem is the lack of quark in this place, Will bring my own stand next year!


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> good to see you are back in the swing of things keeks , a bit of a pig out does you good after a long diet and is really good for gains too....any more shows planned this year?


Yep, hitting it hard and enjoying it with less pressure now. And strict short off season before prep starts for Sep/Oct season, nabba England and UK shows.

Feel better after having a pig out too, mentally and physically and easier to get back on clean eating after feeling Yuk from rubbish foods.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> I'm loving the quark vibes in here! Woo Hoo, enjoy!
> 
> At bodypower in queue for kai Greene, bored witless but away from the crowds behind a little stand, lol.
> 
> And my main problem is the lack of quark in this place, Will bring my own stand next year!


What good idea lets go into business together selling protein quark jellies lol


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> What good idea lets go into business together selling protein quark jellies lol


Ha ha, Ive got loads of quark based business ideas!!!!  Need to get a recipe book on the go I reckon!


----------



## Jay.32

hi hun, how was expo?? xxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> hi hun, how was expo?? xxx


Yeah had a good time thanks, very busy and hectic, but worth going. Hope your ok and had a nice weekend. x


----------



## Jay.32

not a bad one... sun has been shining.. enjoying my food as lean bulk starts tomorrow.. have missed you though.. xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> not a bad one... sun has been shining.. enjoying my food as lean bulk starts tomorrow.. have missed you though.. xx


Awww.  Ive had some naughty food this weekend too, been nice but ready for clean food again tomorrow. x


----------



## Keeks

New training starts today so legs will now be Monday, mini session on Wed or Thurs then another full session of Saturday. Also after eating normal food at weekend, Im feeling rough and a few stresses at the moment has caused IBS to flare up which is frustrating as haven't had any flare ups for ages now. Hopefully will settle soon. Very tired after weekend too so just one cardio session today, fasted power walk.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with 3 x 20 standing calf raises

Single leg lying ham curls 3 x 15 eah leg superset with 3 x 15 standing calf raises

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts 3 x 25 superset with jump squats 3 x 25

Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 20


----------



## CJ

Good to catch up with you and partner keeks (sorry, forgot.his name ? )


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Good to catch up with you and partner keeks (sorry, forgot.his name ? )


Yeah good to see you too. Hope you're journey home wasnt too bad after a very hectic weekend....just couldnt believe how busy it was, even on the Sunday!


----------



## Jay.32

hope you feel better soon hun...

Your going to be really working them legs then!!!!

xx


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> New training starts today so legs will now be Monday, mini session on Wed or Thurs then another full session of Saturday. Also after eating normal food at weekend, Im feeling rough and a few stresses at the moment has caused IBS to flare up which is frustrating as haven't had any flare ups for ages now. Hopefully will settle soon. Very tired after weekend too so just one cardio session today, fasted power walk.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with 3 x 20 standing calf raises
> 
> Single leg lying ham curls 3 x 15 eah leg superset with 3 x 15 standing calf raises
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Pelvic lifts 3 x 25 superset with jump squats 3 x 25
> 
> Leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 20


Sorry to hear that your suffering with IBS  ...

Good sesh though!! :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Kangaroo sosages? that sounds interesting..there is a stall that sells all sorts of stuff where I live...i'm working my way round it all bit by bit...beef jerky, bison, stuff like that. Is kangaroo meat very lean and what sort of taste does it have?

Hope you are ok Keeks....x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> hope you feel better soon hun...
> 
> Your going to be really working them legs then!!!!
> 
> xx


Cheers, need a big cwtch!

Yep, legs will be getting a 5 month pounding, and coupled with a leaner starting point for prep, should help balance legs with top half, and help get them leaner and in better shape. 



YummyMummy said:


> Sorry to hear that your suffering with IBS  ...
> 
> Good sesh though!! :thumb:


Had it for years but now hardly ever suffre from it, so pee'd off its back but to be fair, Ive done pretty well over last year or so, so its not too bad.

Yep, hellishly good session! 



Flubs said:


> Kangaroo sosages? that sounds interesting..there is a stall that sells all sorts of stuff where I live...i'm working my way round it all bit by bit...beef jerky, bison, stuff like that. Is kangaroo meat very lean and what sort of taste does it have?
> 
> Hope you are ok Keeks....x


They were nice, very meaty, but made nice sausage buttys!!  Not sure how lean but they made a nice change. Lol, that stall sounds wicked, you'll have to let me know your verdict if you try them.

Thanks, hope you're ok too Flubs!


----------



## Jay.32

big :wub: and cwtch for you xx


----------



## Northern Lass

Kangaroo sausages:whistling:


----------



## H10dst

Good evening quarklet, how's things? Shame about the IBS kicking in again, you need to de-stress!!!! I've been looking into carb cycling today and made myself a diet and training plan, going to follow it for the next 4 weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good evening quarklet, how's things? Shame about the IBS kicking in again, you need to de-stress!!!! I've been looking into carb cycling today and made myself a diet and training plan, going to follow it for the next 4 weeks and see what happens.


Evening! Lol, am trying to de-stress and think happy thoughts of quark and holidays, Im ok, just few things on at the min.

Always good to try something new with diet or training, and I've always liked carb cycling, especially training on the high carb day, muscles just go boom!!!  Where you going on holiday?


----------



## Jay.32

Morning Hun... x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Hun... x


Morning! x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Evening! Lol, am trying to de-stress and think happy thoughts of quark and holidays, Im ok, just few things on at the min.
> 
> Always good to try something new with diet or training, and I've always liked carb cycling, especially training on the high carb day, muscles just go boom!!!  Where you going on holiday?


Majorca!! I told you that the other day you monkey?!?!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Majorca!! I told you that the other day you monkey?!?!


 :confused1:  My bad! Well have a super time! :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

keeks... these chicken's still wont keep still on my plate!!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> keeks... these chicken's still wont keep still on my plate!!!


I've been thinking and chuckling about them damn chickens all morning! It tickled me did that! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Slightly lost with my days now things have changed with training split, torture Tuesday's no more, although tonights session was an ass! :cursing:

Double cardio and chest, tri's & bi's superset tonight.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 15

Incline db flies with twist at the top 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Tri's & Bi's superset

Reverse grip bar pulldowns 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep with seated alternate db curls 3 x 15

Rope pulldowns 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep with hammer curls 3 x 15

Kickbacks 3 x 12 with cable bar curls 3 x 12

And its been a very muggy day so the gym was very stuffy, and was fooked and soaked after cardio, but good session.

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

A few pics from bodypower, had a good time but just noweher near as good as last year, just so so busy, and I dont like crowds much, or people for that matter so got quite squished and squashed, and very stressed. It was still good and saw some good talks in the supergym, a strongman one with big Z, one about nutirition which was really interesting and of coursse, Phil Heath, which was the highlight of the weekend, he seems a very genuine person and who you can relate to in real life, and a funny guy too, had the crowd laughing!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks sounds like you had a good sesh there:thumbup:

BTW your so photogenic! ! Well JEL lol...


----------



## CJ

I cant belive our pic isn't in there ; (

Lol


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Keeks sounds like you had a good sesh there:thumbup:
> 
> BTW your so photogenic! ! Well JEL lol...


Yep, ace session! :bounce:

Lol, cheers, but I dont like most pics of me, my face just always looks weird, or eyes shut or something, but thank you. 



CJ said:


> I cant belive our pic isn't in there ; (
> 
> Lol


Lol, didnt know if you'd mind, but take that as the go-ahead! And ordering my yohimbine tonight!!! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

@CJ


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> @CJ
> View attachment 122037


Whos that handsome bastard 

Hes massive as well..clearly a pro lmfao


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Whos that handsome bastard
> 
> Hes massive as well..clearly a pro lmfao


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats loads of awesomeness from all that tabata isnt it!?!?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Thats loads of awesomeness from all that tabata isnt it!?!?


That pic is a duo.of awesomeness


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> That pic is a duo.of awesomeness


Very true! :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Good pictures mrs, you in a less stressed mood today?


----------



## eezy1

my local morrisons have stopped selling the quark ive been buying from them for over a year now 

they have switched to this lake district brand thats nearly 2 quid a tub!


----------



## CJ

My yohim should be here this week as well...looking forward to trying


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good pictures mrs, you in a less stressed mood today?


Lol, yeah Im ok thanks, and getting there with happy quark and holiday thoughts! Hope you're ok. 



eezy1 said:


> my local morrisons have stopped selling the quark ive been buying from them for over a year now
> 
> they have switched to this lake district brand thats nearly 2 quid a tub!


 :cursing: This has been a cause of major stress!!! Same at mine, but its nice quark, but just expensive, will be going to Sainsburys for quark shop in future! The buggers. :cursing:



CJ said:


> My yohim should be here this week as well...looking forward to trying


Yeah Im looking forward to trying it, hopefully should be a good addition to next prep.


----------



## H10dst

Yep I'm good too thanks, legs are killing me from Mondays session!!! Which must be a good thing?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yep I'm good too thanks, legs are killing me from Mondays session!!! Which must be a good thing?!?


No pain, no gain!


----------



## H10dst

Big pain no gain at the moment


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Big pain no gain at the moment


Hows diet looking? You started carb cycling yet and you getting enough protein in?


----------



## Jay.32

Honey I just had some lovely home made lean mince burgers... which I just made mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm x


----------



## Jay.32

by the way, the chickens got away before I could eat them :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

Good God been busy in here,will take a while to catch up,not been on as much,but hope you are well my dear xx


----------



## H10dst

its going ok, I researched on here and @Pscarb wrote a massive post on carb cycling with diet and training template so I changed that slightly to suit me, will see how it goes. Only been on it since Monday but both gym sessions felt good, on high card day today and low yesterday(as I am training) tomorrow is my first no carb day so will see how that goes.


----------



## Suprakill4

Excellent pics from Bodypower Ciara. Looked a good day out.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> by the way, the chickens got away before I could eat them :cursing:


Damn chickens, sounded like naughty hyper-active chickens anyway, better off with some quark. :tongue:



biglbs said:


> Good God been busy in here,will take a while to catch up,not been on as much,but hope you are well my dear xx


Hallo you! Yep, all busy as usual, and need to catch up in your journal too, hope you're ok.  xx



H10dst said:


> its going ok, I researched on here and @Pscarb wrote a massive post on carb cycling with diet and training template so I changed that slightly to suit me, will see how it goes. Only been on it since Monday but both gym sessions felt good, on high card day today and low yesterday(as I am training) tomorrow is my first no carb day so will see how that goes.


Well its worth trying something different, your body might respind really well to it, might suit you more, stick with it for a while and just see how it goes. 



Suprakill4 said:


> Excellent pics from Bodypower Ciara. Looked a good day out.


Yeah it was good, but just not quite as good as last year, way too busy and hectic, and think year by year, it will get worse. Still worth going though as it is ace. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio today with back & abs tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 15

One arm db row 3 x 12

Wide grip upright row 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches with crunches 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio done, and today was the first mini leg session that Im adding in between my main leg sessions, and although mini, it was an absloute a4se, excuse my language, done after shoulders.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Arnie press 3 x 10 superset with light db press 3 x 20

Front plate raises with twist at the top 3 x 12

Leg supersets

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 20 of each

Reverse lunges with jump squats 3 x 20 of each

Pelvic lifts with lying ham curls 3 x 20 of each

Speed squats 4 x 20

Ready for weekend now though, gonna try and relax, and hopefully tummy will settle as its still cramping and bloated and Im feeling slightly sick. Not sleeping ell either so will hopefully catch on up some sleep. And will be writing some letters to Kingdom Dairy and Morrisons regarding the Quark crisis at Morrisons! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Good on ya keeks!! Morrisons need a kick up the jacksy!!

Just a quick question... does and did it take you a long time to get your body to a point of where you say, I could compete or you would be able to compete ... if that make sense

vicky xx


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Good on ya keeks!! Morrisons need a kick up the jacksy!!
> 
> Just a quick question... does and did it take you a long time to get your body to a point of where you say, I could compete or you would be able to compete ... if that make sense
> 
> vicky xx


Lol, yep, they sure did and Im the one to give it to them! :thumb:

It all depends on the individual really, and how much you train etc. I did my first comp after training for a year, and for my first year of prep for two different comps a few months apart, I lost about 1 stone during prep, but after only training for a year, was very small with not much muscle. My second proper prep after a 2nd year training, my competition weight was 118lb, after gaining a little bit more muscle and this year, I'll be aiming for around 122lb approx, but this isnt set in stone, it just depends how I look.

Depending on the class you wish to compete in, and how much muscle you have, I would give a very rough estimate of anywhere from around maybe 120-130lbs if toned figure class or similar, but again, this can differ for each individual. I tend not to concentrate fully on the scales and take all over body measurements, progress pics and just by simply looking in the mirror.

And again, timescales can differ too, so all I can say is keep doing what you're doing, and the results will show, stay focused, enjoy training and just see how things go and see how your body responds to things, then set a goal for a competition. It can be a slow long process, but stick with it as its sooooo worth it when you get there, and makes it all the more worthwhile for reaching a long term goal. :thumb:

xxx


----------



## Northern Lass

Thanks hun... I am enjoying the changes in my body so far


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks hun... I am enjoying the changes in my body so far


That in itself is great motivation, the more you change, the more you want to change so the more you push, and the more you continue to change, lol! :thumb: Enjoy!


----------



## Jay.32

Good evening hun, hows things in your world?? x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Good evening hun, hows things in your world?? x


Half way between :wacko: and :cursing: lol! Im not bad thanks, but I have just had the most amazing quark/egg/lemon protein pudding 

Hows you? x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Half way between :wacko: and :cursing: lol! Im not bad thanks, but I have just had the most amazing quark/egg/lemon protein pudding
> 
> Hows you? x


im good thanks babe... apart from legs dont belong to me at the mo...

How did you make that pudding??? :drool:

xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> im good thanks babe... apart from legs dont belong to me at the mo...
> 
> How did you make that pudding??? :drool:
> 
> xx


Lol, but thats good! :thumb:

It was two big spoons of quark, one egg, two whites and a scoop of lemon shortcake protein. Micro for about 1 minute, and you get like a cake/pudding with a gooey melted warm centre :drool: It was AMAZING!

I develop cravings during prep, my first year was cheesecake, last year was Krispy kremes and this year, its been egg custared and all lemon type puddings, so this pudding is a god-send! :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Lol, but thats good! :thumb:
> 
> It was two big spoons of quark, one egg, two whites and a scoop of lemon shortcake protein. Micro for about 1 minute, and you get like a cake/pudding with a gooey melted warm centre :drool: It was AMAZING!
> 
> I develop cravings during prep, my first year was cheesecake, last year was Krispy kremes and this year, its been egg custared and all lemon type puddings, so this pudding is a god-send! :bounce:


where can I get lemon shortcake protein??? xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> where can I get lemon shortcake protein??? xx


The Protein Works. Its ace, and makes great radioactive luminous looking protein porridge too. x :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

Pics look great! Massive difference between the strongmen and the bb'ers in terms of height!

Terry Hollands practically makes you look like a child/hobbit!

Looks like an great day out, but I think the crowds would also put a dampner on it for me, I can't deal with a busy morrisons ffs!


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Pics look great! Massive difference between the strongmen and the bb'ers in terms of height!
> 
> Terry Hollands practically makes you look like a child/hobbit!
> 
> Looks like an great day out, but I think the crowds would also put a dampner on it for me, I can't deal with a busy morrisons ffs!


Lol! I am quite hobbit like, and yes, even more so when stood next to the likes of some of those guys, I feel like a dwarf thats shrunk in the wash!  Terry is huge, last year got a pic with Brain Shaw too and he was mammoth too, will try and find it and post later.

And think thats why Im not keen on crowds too, I just get squished too much. It was good but the busyness of it did spoil it slightly.


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Lol! I am quite hobbit like, and yes, even more so when stood next to the likes of some of those guys, I feel like a dwarf thats shrunk in the wash!  Terry is huge, last year got a pic with Brain Shaw too and he was mammoth too, will try and find it and post later.
> 
> And think thats why Im not keen on crowds too, I just get squished too much. It was good but the busyness of it did spoil it slightly.


I'm only short for a guy (about 5-10/5-11) and I think I'd need to tie a balloon to my wrists to stop my mates losing me :lol:

Brian Shaw is a monster, did you see the video someone posted of Brian shaw meeting phil heath? Even heath looked like a child in comparison!


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> I'm only short for a guy (about 5-10/5-11) and I think I'd need to tie a balloon to my wrists to stop my mates losing me :lol:
> 
> Brian Shaw is a monster, did you see the video someone posted of Brian shaw meeting phil heath? Even heath looked like a child in comparison!


Ha ha, no I didnt see that but would like to, bet it was bizarre! Yep, reckon thats a good idea for not getting lost at bodypower, I could do with a hot air balloon. :lol:

Anyway, these are last years pics with the big guys, and think I look even smaller!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Just fasted cardio done today, and having an evening off tonight, in need of a rest so went food shopping and got some nice treats for weekend. And although yesterdays leg session was a mini one, it did something as legs have been achy today. :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Mini muppet xxx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Mini muppet xxx


 mg: But true I guess, well the mini part is! :tongue: Hows you? You need to get your journal up and running again. x


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Just fasted cardio done today, and having an evening off tonight, in need of a rest so went food shopping and got some nice treats for weekend. And although yesterdays leg session was a mini one, it did something as legs have been achy today. :thumb:


Ooo what treats xx


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Ooo what treats xx


Quite a few.......milky bar buttons, honeycomb flavour Club biscuits, some chocolate biscuits. Also got some chinese snacks, a pizza, dips and pringles, very excited! And also got some ostrich burgers and some bison burgers.


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, no I didnt see that but would like to, bet it was bizarre! Yep, reckon thats a good idea for not getting lost at bodypower, I could do with a hot air balloon. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, these are last years pics with the big guys, and think I look even smaller!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 122352
> View attachment 122353


God they really are giants!

Here's the vid


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> God they really are giants!
> 
> Here's the vid


That vids ace, cheers. And I dont feel quite as small either now as Phil did look pretty small compared to Brain.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> mg: But true I guess, well the mini part is! :tongue: Hows you? You need to get your journal up and running again. x


I'm alright ta, busy at work and busy sorting holiday stuff so got no time for my journal. Ill update it again when I get a min, for now ill keep spamming yours xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm alright ta, busy at work and busy sorting holiday stuff so got no time for my journal. Ill update it again when I get a min, for now ill keep spamming yours xx


Lol, spam away. Glad alls well and busy, and hope your properly settled in your new job now. X


----------



## Keeks

Weigh in and measurements done this morning, and happy with how things are going with this short off-season period. After having a few treats and an intial rest from diet after prep, and the heavy water rebound, Im about 4lb over the weight I was at the end of prep, so happy with that.

During the week, with two cardio sessions per day and eating clean, 6 day split training, then a few treats at weekend, I seem to be doing well, and mentally, don't feel as under pressure as I would if I knew I was in full on prep. Measurements havent gone up to much either, so all iin all, happy enough. Im 18 weeks out now and think I'll have less than 10lb to come off, so will have time to tighten up at the end once the weights come off.

Off to do legs shortly :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

All good hun... wish I was competing in 18 weeks... Im bored of this off season


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> All good hun... wish I was competing in 18 weeks... Im bored of this off season


Yep, weird how it feels out of prep when you've got so routined. I just get fed up with normal life, lol. Need to get beasting and bulking so you can compete next year!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Yep, weird how it feels out of prep when you've got so routined. I just get fed up with normal life, lol. Need to get beasting and bulking so you can compete next year!!!!


I cant stop eating.. which is a good thing! Im having bigger meals now, and after every meal, I could eat it all again.. this should help me grow.

x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I cant stop eating.. which is a good thing! Im having bigger meals now, and after every meal, I could eat it all again.. this should help me grow.
> 
> x


Good, make the most of it! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Good, make the most of it! :thumb:


exactly what my coach said x


----------



## Keeks

Legs done and with splitting legs into three sessions now, todays session has been slightly changed, but still an ass of a session.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Single leg split squats 3 x 15 each leg

SLDL's 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

Walking lunges 3 x 20


----------



## Keeks

:thumb: :bounce:  Just nipped in at Sainsburys, and wanted to stock up on quark due to the Morrisons situation, and they only had three tubs so got tha, but Ive developed a huge love of lemon things at the minute, and they now do the new 'The Lake District Dairy Co' quark that Morrisons are now doing, but in lemon flavour!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And its awesome and on offer at £1 a tub! :bounce:



This morning I had vanilla protein pancakes with lemon curd on and they were ace, but tomorrow I can have them with lemon quark, Im so excited! :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Lemon quark, now that is good find!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Lemon quark, now that is good find!!!


Yep, its awesome!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Yep, its awesome!


Is it nice and sweet? Might have to go searching for this x


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Is it nice and sweet? Might have to go searching for this x


Its not too swee, slighty bitter but lovely. Well impressed with it. X


----------



## Jay.32

wish you loved me as much as quark


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> wish you loved me as much as quark


No man would ever come close, sorry! Xxxx


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> No man would ever come close, sorry! Xxxx


and now lemon quark is coming between us. :crying:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> and now lemon quark is coming between us. :crying:


What can I say, I love quark! Xxxxxx


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> What can I say, I love c0ck! Xxxxxx


Interesting!!

Hehe!


----------



## Northern Lass

Sweat said:


> Interesting!!
> 
> Hehe!


Typical


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio, shoulders and abs today, then some gardening and a sleep in the Sun, was lovely.

Also had vanilla protein pancakes with lemon quark, mmmmmm!

Now to try and fix my laptop as its got a virus. :cursing:


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Fasted cardio, shoulders and abs today, then some gardening and a sleep in the Sun, was lovely.
> 
> Also had vanilla protein pancakes with lemon quark, mmmmmm!
> 
> Now to try and fix my laptop as its got a virus. :cursing:


Its a shame you don't live oop north, I'm a massive nerd when it comes to computers, I would have it fixed in an hour tops.

Not quite the looker this guy is though


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Its a shame you don't live oop north, I'm a massive nerd when it comes to computers, I would have it fixed in an hour tops.
> 
> Not quite the looker this guy is though
> 
> View attachment 122532


Wow, he's just gorgeous!

I do live oop north, where it's grim, rains a lot, and its a little bit more grim!


----------



## PaulB

Keeks said:


> Wow, he's just gorgeous!
> 
> I do live oop north, where it's grim, rains a lot, and its a little bit more grim!


Where do you live in lancashire Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

PaulB said:


> Where do you live in lancashire Keeks?


I live in a town near Burnley....a little town called quarksville


----------



## PaulB

Keeks said:


> I live in a town near Burnley....a little town called quarksville


Ahh quarksville, I know it well lol. I'm in Lancashire myself, Ashton, or as I call, Trashton.


----------



## Keeks

PaulB said:


> Ahh quarksville, I know it well lol. I'm in Lancashire myself, Ashton, or as I call, Trashton.


Lol, the Burnley bit was right though, just wish there was a town called quarkseville! Ahh right, iv heard of Ashton.


----------



## PaulB

Keeks said:


> Lol, the Burnley bit was right though, just wish there was a town called quarkseville! Ahh right, iv heard of Ashton.


Anyway, you're probably thinking I'm a bit creepy for asking where you live lol. I work with a guy who's sh1t hot with computers. Fvck travelling to Burnley though:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

PaulB said:


> Anyway, you're probably thinking I'm a bit creepy for asking where you live lol. I work with a guy who's sh1t hot with computers. Fvck travelling to Burnley though:laugh:


Lol. I'm gonna try and sort it tomorrow, and probably get very stressed but will have quark on standby to keep me calm.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol. I'm gonna try and sort it tomorrow, and probably get very stressed but will have quark on standby to keep me calm.


How's tricks? What you been up to this weekend? Had nice weather??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> How's tricks? What you been up to this weekend? Had nice weather??


Good morning. Not been up to much, christening on Saturday, gardening yesterday, training and enjoying lemon quark, and stressing about my poorly computer, lol. And weather's been lovely so cardios been nice in the Sun, and outside jobs done while it's nice, makes a big difference when the suns out.

How about you?


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Wow, he's just gorgeous!
> 
> I do live oop north, where it's grim, rains a lot, and its a little bit more grim!


Buuuurnley? Did you know Sir Ian McKellen (Magneto in Xmen) is from there :smartass:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Good morning. Not been up to much, christening on Saturday, gardening yesterday, training and enjoying lemon quark, and stressing about my poorly computer, lol. And weather's been lovely so cardios been nice in the Sun, and outside jobs done while it's nice, makes a big difference when the suns out.
> 
> How about you?


Morning mrs, yeah it's great when the sun is out, I've been out and about in the garden topping up my sun burn!! What's up with your computer? Bet it's full of soft cheese porn!!! Different tubs of quark with the lids off!!! Filthy lady!!!


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Buuuurnley? Did you know Sir Ian McKellen (Magneto in Xmen) is from there :smartass:


Yep, loads of celebs from this area, its like hollywood....Tyrone from corries crazy ex, newsreader Krishnan guru Murphy, john simms. :lol:



H10dst said:


> Morning mrs, yeah it's great when the sun is out, I've been out and about in the garden topping up my sun burn!! What's up with your computer? Bet it's full of soft cheese porn!!! Different tubs of quark with the lids off!!! Filthy lady!!!


Good good, hope you havent burnt too much. Enjoy rest of the bank holiday. 

Computers got a virus and its not by watching porn as everyone keeps saying...I dont even know what porn is, never mind watch it! Although I like the sound of the soft cheese porn, a site where the men are covered in quark, I'd be there all the time, you'd never see me on here again!


----------



## H10dst

You don't even know what porn is?!?! What a massive lie   I think I've stumbled across another quark related money earner like my cookbook


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You don't even know what porn is?!?! What a massive lie   I think I've stumbled across another quark related money earner like my cookbook


 :innocent: Nope, have no idea!

Lol, I do need to continue my work on the quark cookbook, I could be a millionaire! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Lemon quark overload today, had vanilla protein pancakes for breakfast, a lemon quark microwave pudding at dinner and wholemeal tuna pittas with lemon quark mixed in, all amazing!

Been sorting my old clothes out today and had to get rid of loads that just don't fit, it's weird just how much I've changed when I tried on some the stuff, shoulders have widened loads, and legs and bum are a lot bigger than they used to be, can't believe how small I was to what I am now.

Off to do legs soon, can't wait! :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Lemon quark overload today, had vanilla protein pancakes for breakfast, a lemon quark microwave pudding at dinner and wholemeal tuna pittas with lemon quark mixed in, all amazing!
> 
> Been sorting my old clothes out today and had to get rid of loads that just don't fit, it's weird just how much I've changed when I tried on some the stuff, shoulders have widened loads, and legs and bum are a lot bigger than they used to be, can't believe how small I was to what I am now.
> 
> Off to do legs soon, can't wait! :bounce:


Talking of quark.. I was telling my OH about it and he said he would rather be sick in a bin lol


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Talking of quark.. I was telling my OH about it and he said he would rather be sick in a bin lol


Noooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Legs done and it was brutal, very tough session but that's what's needed.

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Single leg ham curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 15

Cable glute kick backs 3 x 20 each leg

Jump squats 4 x 30

Pelvic lifts 4 x 30

Leg press with feet high and wide 3 x 20 then 4th set dropset starting with 5 reps, then 10, 15, 20, 25

:cursing: :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio and back & abs tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Bent over row 3 x 20

Seated row 3 x 20

Close grip pull downs 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep

Wide grip upright row 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches with crunches on a bench 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Jay.32

Thanks for the advice earlier hun... im on it xxx


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Legs done and it was brutal, very tough session but that's what's needed.
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20
> 
> Single leg ham curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 15
> 
> Cable glute kick backs 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 30
> 
> Pelvic lifts 4 x 30
> 
> Leg press with feet high and wide 3 x 20 then 4th set dropset starting with 5 reps, then 10, 15, 20, 25
> 
> :cursing: :thumb:


Good leg session that


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks for the advice earlier hun... im on it xxx


You'll be loads better in a few days. Xxx



CJ said:


> Good leg session that


It was, got very bad glute doms today, power walking this morning was fun, can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio, and shoulders, chest and abs tonight. Knackered and ready for weekend, mad hectic as usual, but just over a week till holiday so that thoughts keeping me going right now. :bounce:

Shoulders 3 x 20 of all the following

Lat raises

Single arm leaning lat raises

Machine press

Front plate raises

Chest 3 x 20 of both

Machine press

Incline db flies

Abs

Reverse crunches and crunches 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Jay.32

can I come on hols with you???? x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> can I come on hols with you???? x


Girly weekend in benidorm, don't think you'd like it.  But your more than welcome to come and look after me when I come home, I've got a feeling I might be a little poorly on my return and will need some tlc. X


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Girly weekend in benidorm, don't think you'd like it.  But your more than welcome to come and look after me when I come home, I've got a feeling I might be a little poorly on my return and will need some tlc. X


Deal!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Deal!!!!!!! :wub:


You can feed me quark and then feed me more quark.  And use quark for an aftersun substitute, for my sunburn! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> You can feed me quark and then feed me more quark.  And use quark for an aftersun substitute, for my sunburn! :thumbup1:


 :bounce: jay starts singing..

Am so excited, an I just cant hide it!! am about to lose control ..an I think I like it... :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :bounce: jay starts singing..
> 
> Am so excited, an I just cant hide it!! am about to lose control ..an I think I like it... :tongue:


 mg: Excited about me being poorly and sunburnt, cheers! :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> mg: Excited about me being poorly and sunburnt, cheers! :confused1:


we can even eat together using your funny plates...


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> we can even eat together using your funny plates...


Special plates hun, not funny, SPECIAL.....like me. :lol: And you've got to prove yourself before you are allowed to use one of my special plates, so you better make a good nurse and look after me properly. I might even share my quark with you but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Special plates hun, not funny, SPECIAL.....like me. :lol: And you've got to prove yourself before you are allowed to use one of my special plates, so you better make a good nurse and look after me properly. I might even share my quark with you but not 100% sure yet.


shall I bring my doctors outfit??? to look after you properly:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> shall I bring my doctors outfit??? to look after you properly:lol:


 :lol: Army doctors outfit.....Ok then! Just to make sure you look after me properly. :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Legs destroyed tonight, and double cardio as usual.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance Smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 30

Wide stance sldl's 3 x 15 superset with sldl's 3 x 15

Walking lunges 4 x 20

The last 4 sets of lunges properly finished me off, absolute ass of a session!

:cursing:


----------



## H10dst

Hi hun, not been on much this week been busy busy busy again, anyway just got back in from shopping abd all i can say is Lemon flavoured quark, £1, amazing


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hi hun, not been on much this week been busy busy busy again, anyway just got back in from shopping abd all i can say is Lemon flavoured quark, £1, amazing


Hia. I've been a busy bee too, getting all holiday-fied and works just been mad hectic, but holidays not far off now, for both of us so yay!

And yay again for lemon quark, I went and stocked up again today.


----------



## Keeks

Hectic busy at the moment, but training and cardio as usual. Today was mini leg and shoulders session and again, although a mini leg session, its a complete foooker!

Legs

Abductors superset with jumps squats 3 x 25 of each

Reverse lunges superset with jump squats 3 x 20 of each

Pelvic lifts superset with ham curls on a ball 3 x 25 of each

Weighted speed squats 3 x 30

Shoulders

Seated lat raises 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Machine press 16,14,12,10 reps

Alternate front db raises 14,12,10 reps

Rear delt raises 16, 14, 12 reps

Front static db hold 2 x 30 secs

Then I went holiday shopping, very frustrating as clothes dont fit me properly unless they are stretchy or baggy. My waist is too small, yet shoulders too wide and thighs too big, so Im not even a dress size, I think Im a combination of about 3 sizes, so getting a bikini was hard work, and the ones Ive got just dont fit right!!!

Hey ho, I dont care, not long till holiday and beach time now, and really need it! :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Yep only two weeks for me, plus I've got a business trip to france next Wednesday so that's going to use up a couple more days, although it's cost me a fortune today for a new suit and shoes!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yep only two weeks for me, plus I've got a business trip to france next Wednesday so that's going to use up a couple more days, although it's cost me a fortune today for a new suit and shoes!!!


Ha ha, it's been one of those :cursing: shopping days for us both then today. Well have a super trip and then it will be very nearly holiday time. How's the carb cycling going?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, it's been one of those :cursing: shopping days for us both then today. Well have a super trip and then it will be very nearly holiday time. How's the carb cycling going?


Why have you brought a suit and shoes too???

Seems to be going alright, low carb days are difficult, and high carb days aren't easy regards to the amount of food!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Why have you brought a suit and shoes too???
> 
> Seems to be going alright, low carb days are difficult, and high carb days aren't easy regards to the amount of food!!


You'll get used to it, just stick with it.

Lol, well I did buy shoes and a bikini swim suit!


----------



## CJ

Legs 2 days in a row keeks ?


----------



## H10dst

Bikini swim suit sounds hot!!!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Legs 2 days in a row keeks ?


Nope, doing two main leg sessions and a 3rd mini session per week. Monday and Thursday are the main, then mini session on Saturday. I think it's a lot but have total faith in my coach and if she says jump, I ask how high, so will see how things go.



H10dst said:


> Bikini swim suit sounds hot!!!


Lol, not really, can't get a one that looks ok, I'm not a conventional dress size anymore.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Nope, doing two main leg sessions and a 3rd mini session per week. Monday and Thursday are the main, then mini session on Saturday. I think it's a lot but have total faith in my coach and if she says jump, I ask how high, so will see how things go.
> 
> Lol, not really, can't get a one that looks ok, I'm not a conventional dress size anymore.


Im the same..do exactly as im told girl


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im the same..do exactly as im told girl


Think it's the only way to be when you have a coach, otherwise what's the point, and she's been spot on so far. And it's much easier just being told what to do as opposed to having to think and do, I prefer to just do!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Nope, doing two main leg sessions and a 3rd mini session per week. Monday and Thursday are the main, then mini session on Saturday. I think it's a lot but have total faith in my coach and if she says jump, I ask how high, so will see how things go.
> 
> Lol, not really, can't get a one that looks ok, I'm not a conventional dress size anymore.


That the problem with having cracking glutes and guns xx I struggled a little bit with suit today, the tailor said I had quite muscly arms but a thin neck and waist?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That the problem with having cracking glutes and guns xx I struggled a little bit with suit today, the tailor said I had quite muscly arms but a thin neck and waist?!?


:lol:Big squatters bum, very not suited to clothes these days. Muscle arms is good, good work!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :lol:Big squatters bum, very not suited to clothes these days. Muscle arms is good, good work!


Squatters bum!!! She only said quite muscly, not very or massively!! Still work to be done


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Squatters bum!!! She only said quite muscly, not very or massively!! Still work to be done


Lol,, yep, I have a serious squatters bum. Yeah but quite musclys good, your doing something right, just stick with it.


----------



## H10dst

Squatters bum / cracking glutes it's all the same to me. When do you go away anyway?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Squatters bum / cracking glutes it's all the same to me. When do you go away anyway?


Lol. I go on Friday, so so mega excited now! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Just fasted cardio done today, and arms & abs, running round like a headless chicken today, so much to do and not enough time!

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs and rope pull downs 3 x 20 of each, holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Bi's

Seated db curls 3 x 15

Standing concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3x15

Abs

Reverse crunches with crunches 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Sweat

Evening keeks,

Love the above "JUST fasted CV, arms and abs today" hehe, what a slacker you are!!!

Keep it up and hope you're well!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Evening keeks,
> 
> Love the above "JUST fasted CV, arms and abs today" hehe, what a slacker you are!!!
> 
> Keep it up and hope you're well!


Evening. Yeah I'm good thanks, how's you?

Lol, I know, but I do feel like I'm slacking. :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Evening. Yeah I'm good thanks, how's you?
> 
> Lol, I know, but I do feel like I'm slacking. :lol:


I'm great thanks and I know what you mean, today was just CV (55 mins) and heavy abs (15 mins) only for me. Did both and then was like... what else should I do?! Really wanted another workout at least, maybe 2!! But sticking to the plan.

When is your next show?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I'm great thanks and I know what you mean, today was just CV (55 mins) and heavy abs (15 mins) only for me. Did both and then was like... what else should I do?! Really wanted another workout at least, maybe 2!! But sticking to the plan.
> 
> When is your next show?


Glad you're well. Yeah it can feel like there's still more to be done at times, but best to stick to plans. Is it the Leeds show you're doing? Will probably come to that show so will be there to cheer you on.

Next shows end of Sept, 17 weeks I think. Excited already. :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Glad you're well. Yeah it can feel like there's still more to be done at times, but best to stick to plans. Is it the Leeds show you're doing? Will probably come to that show so will be there to cheer you on.
> 
> Next shows end of Sept, 17 weeks I think. Excited already. :bounce:


Yeah Leeds Keeks, 15 weeks today. Will be grateful of any support on the day, will be bricking it actually getting up on a stage! :no:

The way I am looking at it is i'm just going to give it my best shot and take it as an achievement just getting there from where's i've been in 2012.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Yeah Leeds Keeks, 15 weeks today. Will be grateful of any support on the day, will be bricking it actually getting up on a stage! :no:
> 
> The way I am looking at it is i'm just going to give it my best shot and take it as an achievement just getting there from where's i've been in 2012.


Exactly, you've done so well in a short time so give it your all, learn from it and enjoy it. It's a good show too so you'll enjoy it. Yeah will definitely come and watch. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio and back & abs tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 15

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide grip upright row 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches with crunches 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Keeks

Had a catch up with coach today and she's happy with how I'm looking at the moment, and will be starting prep just under a stone lighter than last time, and with a few changes, all looks promising. 

Cardio and legs tonight, and in this heat, it was tough! Have had to change training split into just 4 sessions this week due to holiday, and don't like being out of routine. :cursing:

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep, superset with standing calf raises

Wide stance Smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 3 x 30

Pelvic lifts superset with leg curls on a ball 3 x 20 of each

Wide stance sldl's superset with leg press feet high & wide 3x 15 of each


----------



## H10dst

Evening chick, you all ready for your holiday?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Evening chick, you all ready for your holiday?!?


Evening. Not really, still got things to sort out but mentally, I'm already on the beach!!!! 

How's you?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Evening. Not really, still got things to sort out but mentally, I'm already on the beach!!!!
> 
> How's you?


I'm alright, carb cycling seems to be alright, belly shrinking I think just eating some cottage cheese then going to bed.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm alright, carb cycling seems to be alright, belly shrinking I think just eating some cottage cheese then going to bed.


Glad all's going well with diet, but wtf........cottage cheese......get out of here! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Just fasted cardio and shoulders & abs tonight. Slightly off food at the minute, not sure if its the weather, or just mad busy hectic, but just not eating the same as usual.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 10 dropset 3 x 15

Arnie press 3 x 10 superset with db press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 15

Front plate raises with twist at top 3x x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches with crunches 3 x 30 of each


----------



## H10dst

DON'T PANIC it's lemon quark tonight 

Nearly time for your jollies?!?!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> DON'T PANIC it's lemon quark tonight
> 
> Nearly time for your jollies?!?!


Should've been lemon quark last night and tonight though, none of that cottage cheese rubbish!

Yep, nearly nearly holiday time. Got a super ass of a day at work tomorrow, then I'm officially in holiday mode! :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Bit of food porn for you xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Bit of food porn for you xx
> 
> View attachment 123753


 :drool: That's my kind of food porn. X


----------



## H10dst

Hahah perv!! Last day at work today?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hahah perv!! Last day at work today?


Yep, Im a definate quark perv! Yep, fly early tomorrow morning, so this time tomorrow I'll be having a snooze in the sun! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Quick bi & tri session tonight, and now in holiday mode, eating a pot noodle 

Really in need of a break now, but also dreading how I'm going to feel from a weekend of normal food, drink, not much sleep and no training :wacko: Can't wait though. :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> Quick bi & tri session tonight, and now in holiday mode, eating a pot noodle
> 
> Really in need of a break now, but also dreading how I'm going to feel from a weekend of normal food, drink, not much sleep and no training :wacko: Can't wait though. :thumb:


re-ignited and hungry to train again. downtime can be essential, as much as we might partially dread it.

have a great time :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> re-ignited and hungry to train again. downtime can be essential, as much as we might partially dread it.
> 
> have a great time :thumb:


Yep, know this break Will recharge me mentally and I'll be raring to go when I come back.

Thank you!


----------



## Rykard

have a great time


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Exactly, you've done so well in a short time so give it your all, learn from it and enjoy it. It's a good show too so you'll enjoy it. Yeah will definitely come and watch. :thumb:


Cheers keekles, hope you're well.


----------



## Keeks

So, back to reality now, had the most amazing weekend on holiday, relaxed, no training,eating whatever, and don't think I've ever laughed so much in my life, and its done me the world of good, just what I needed, but back to the gym today.

The only down side is I'm feeling so tired and just rubbish due to a very different lifestyle even just for a few days, very little sleep, and I did get my phone, camera and some money pinched, so more hassle to sort that out today, but still had the best time.


----------



## Spragga

Sorry to hear about the ups and downs Keeks!! Glad it didn't spoil things for you.


----------



## Prospect

H10dst said:


> Bit of food porn for you xx
> 
> View attachment 123753


So expensive now though!! The Stupid tw4ts at morrisons have clicked onto us buying them!!

They are on sale atm for £1 a tub!!

I bought me self 18 tubs at the start of month lol


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So, back to reality now, had the most amazing weekend on holiday, relaxed, no training,eating whatever, and don't think I've ever laughed so much in my life, and its done me the world of good, just what I needed, but back to the gym today.
> 
> The only down side is I'm feeling so tired and just rubbish due to a very different lifestyle even just for a few days, very little sleep, and I did get my phone, camera and some money pinched, so more hassle to sort that out today, but still had the best time.


sorry to hear about ya stuff getting nicked


----------



## Keeks

Spragga said:


> Sorry to hear about the ups and downs Keeks!! Glad it didn't spoil things for you.


Thank you, just one of those things, and it could've been worse I guess. But didn't let it spoil my fun, lol. 



Prospect said:


> So expensive now though!! The Stupid tw4ts at morrisons have clicked onto us buying them!!
> 
> They are on sale atm for £1 a tub!!
> 
> I bought me self 18 tubs at the start of month lol


Lol, I think that I've shot myself in the foot due to my quark preaching and they know now that it sells, so they've put the price up, the little tinkers! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> sorry to hear about ya stuff getting nicked


Cheers dai, just one of those things, but I'm lost without it and gutted I've got no pics, always love looking back over holiday pics. How was your holiday?


----------



## Prospect

Keeks said:


> Thank you, just one of those things, and it could've been worse I guess. But didn't let it spoil my fun, lol.
> 
> Lol, I think that I've shot myself in the foot due to my quark preaching and they know now that it sells, so they've put the price up, the little tinkers! :lol:


Spoke to my mate Keeks who works at morrisons (hes a general manager) he said they take stats of the best selling morrisons own brands, and if there has been a sudden break out of continues sales over 3 months, they bump the prices up, change the product and branding lol


----------



## Keeks

Prospect said:


> Spoke to my mate Keeks who works at morrisons (hes a general manager) he said they take stats of the best selling morrisons own brands, and if there has been a sudden break out of continues sales over 3 months, they bump the prices up, change the product and branding lol


 :cursing: The tinkers, bet sales will drop though with what they are now charging as the price has gone up massively, not just a little. Sainsburys it is!


----------



## Prospect

Keeks said:


> :cursing: The tinkers, bet sales will drop though with what they are now charging as the price has gone up massively, not just a little. Sainsburys it is!


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Sainsburys dont sell it any way (there might be spys) lol


----------



## Keeks

Prospect said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Sainsburys dont sell it any way (there might be spys) lol


 :lol: Oh yeah, that's right, they don't sell it and if they did, it's poisonous so stay away.


----------



## Prospect

Keeks said:


> :lol: Oh yeah, that's right, they don't sell it and if they did, it's poisonous so stay away.


Yes dont go to that supermarket - as they dont sell anything like quark, they sell normal greek yoghurt!

So yeah you'll get poisoned (damn you spys)


----------



## Keeks

Prospect said:


> Yes dont go to that supermarket - as they dont sell anything like quark, they sell normal greek yoghurt!
> 
> So yeah you'll get poisoned (damn you spys)


Lol, I like your style. Changing my style too.....Quarks rank, don't buy it, it turns out it now has an added secret ingredient of lard, so best stay away. That's why the price went up, the extra lard content.


----------



## Prospect

Keeks said:


> Lol, I like your style. Changing my style too.....Quarks rank, don't buy it, it turns out it now has an added secret ingredient of lard, so best stay away. That's why the price went up, the extra lard content.


Ah extra lard content!! Not good!! Gonna have to stop buying it then!! to much lard.

Rumour has it, if you eat 8 tins of corned beef a day with tomato sauce its better than what quark ever was (<-------for the spy's)


----------



## Keeks

Prospect said:


> Ah extra lard content!! Not good!! Gonna have to stop buying it then!! to much lard.
> 
> Rumour has it, if you eat 8 tins of corned beef a day with tomato sauce its better than what quark ever was (<-------for the spy's)


Yes, that's very true, so no need for quark now, will now have to change my signature, and my preaching, corned beef and lards the future! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Thought you were on holiday?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thought you were on holiday?


I was, I'm back now to preach the word that quarks now laced with lard so stay away, then the price might go down. 

Only went for a long weekend, back to reality today, and try to catch up on some much needed sleep. Hope you're ok?!


----------



## Northern Lass

Hope you enjoyed your holiday keeks


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I was, I'm back now to preach the word that quarks now laced with lard so stay away, then the price might go down.
> 
> Only went for a long weekend, back to reality today, and try to catch up on some much needed sleep. Hope you're ok?!


Yes I'm alright thanks, busy weekend so I'm still knackered from that, going to France tomorrow with work, which I could do without then back to work Friday for one day then weeks holiday.


----------



## Beklet

Keeks said:


> :cursing: The tinkers, bet sales will drop though with what they are now charging as the price has gone up massively, not just a little. Sainsburys it is!





Prospect said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Sainsburys dont sell it any way (there might be spys) lol


Oh yeah..they don't... 

Seriously though, have you tried Lidl? I know it's a big thing in Germany (they have all flavoured ones there too) so you might be able to get it there....


----------



## Prospect

Beklet said:


> Oh yeah..they don't...
> 
> Seriously though, have you tried Lidl? I know it's a big thing in Germany (they have all flavoured ones there too) so you might be able to get it there....


Have i tried lidl in germany? =P


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes I'm alright thanks, busy weekend so I'm still knackered from that, going to France tomorrow with work, which I could do without then back to work Friday for one day then weeks holiday.


Good good, have a good trip and even better holiday. When's it your birthday then?



Beklet said:


> Oh yeah..they don't...
> 
> Seriously though, have you tried Lidl? I know it's a big thing in Germany (they have all flavoured ones there too) so you might be able to get it there....


Lol, I looked in aldi ages ago and couldn't see it, but might try lidl though, if not, I'm now thinking of moving to Germany, I think I'd like it there!  And their quark might not be riddled with lard like all English quark now is. :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

I have a massive bad confession.....today I skipped the gym for an afternoon nap! mg: I've never done this but I'm sooooo tired and have worked out that in about 96 hours, I've had approx 15 hours proper sleep, so sleep is needed. Back at the gym tomorrow though, for sure! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

It's my 30th tomorrow 

No longer in my 20's


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It's my 30th tomorrow
> 
> No longer in my 20's


You old bugggger, lol!

Have a fab birthday! Xxx


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> You old bugggger, lol!
> 
> Have a fab birthday! Xxx


Pretty sure you were 30 not so long back??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Pretty sure you were 30 not so long back??


Oh dear, youve just reached 30 and youre already going slightly senile! :laugh:

Well it turns out I wasnt actually 30, im only 25, my mum had counted up the years wrong so alls good!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh dear, youve just reached 30 and youre already going slightly senile! :laugh:
> 
> Well it turns out I wasnt actually 30, im only 25, my mum had counted up the years wrong so alls good!


Hahaha whatever!!! In that case ill be 21 then please.


----------



## Rykard

H10dst said:


> Hahaha whatever!!! In that case ill be 21 then please.


is that in Hex?


----------



## H10dst

Rykard said:


> is that in Hex?


Not sure? It's just something silly Keeks made up trying to convince everyone she isn't older than me!!!


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> I have a massive bad confession.....today I skipped the gym for an afternoon nap! mg: I've never done this but I'm sooooo tired and have worked out that in about 96 hours, I've had approx 15 hours proper sleep, so sleep is needed. Back at the gym tomorrow though, for sure! :thumb:


Dont beat yourself up over this. Better to rest and train full-on today, than have had a [email protected] workout yesterday, still be tired today and have another bad one.

Getting your rest right is as important as getting your training and diet right.

Clearly you had a good time though. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> Dont beat yourself up over this. Better to rest and train full-on today, than have had a [email protected] workout yesterday, still be tired today and have another bad one.
> 
> Getting your rest right is as important as getting your training and diet right.
> 
> Clearly you had a good time though. :lol:


Yep, definately needed the rest yesterday, and still do! First day back at work and Im still zonked, but getting there slowly. Going to rest for the rest of the week, not much cardio, then start prep fully re-charged on Monday, so will just be doing 4 weights sessions this week.

And yes, had the BEST time thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Got back to the gym today, and was foooked!

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20 superset with jump squats 3 x 20

Leg press 3 x 20 then last set dropset from 5 reps, dropping weight and upping reps to 25 reps


----------



## Spragga

That looks a nice session.!.!.

It bloody hurts when you hold those ham curls, doesn't it!?? :rockon:


----------



## Keeks

Spragga said:


> That looks a nice session.!.!.
> 
> It bloody hurts when you hold those ham curls, doesn't it!?? :rockon:


It was a nasty cruel session, but was good!

Yeah they are a killer, and leg extensions done the same are even worse I think, now they do make me want to cry!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> It was a nasty cruel session, but was good!
> 
> Yeah they are a killer, and leg extensions done the same are even worse I think, now they do make me want to cry!


Wow what a workout keeks :thumbup:

Legs are gonna ache in the morning


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Wow what a workout keeks :thumbup:
> 
> Legs are gonna ache in the morning


Yep, know ill feel it in the morning, not looking forward to it!


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> Got back to the gym today, and was foooked!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20 superset with jump squats 3 x 20
> 
> Leg press 3 x 20 then last set dropset from 5 reps, dropping weight and upping reps to 25 reps


Nice session, good mix of exercises. But boy are you going to hurt :lol:


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> Nice session, good mix of exercises. But boy are you going to hurt :lol:


Yep, Im hurting! :cursing: Good session!


----------



## Keeks

So tired still, weekends really caught up with me so early night tonight.

Shoulders & abs tonight

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3x10 dropset 3x15

Machine press 3x15 vertical grip superset with horizontal grip 3x15

Front plate raises 3x20

Upright row 3x20

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3x30


----------



## H10dst

I'm back!!! Absolutely pooped, both my flights were delayed by 1hr due to French air traffic control going on strike!!! Bit of a boring food less trip to be honest, apart from the hotel which was amazing!!! How you been anyway?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm back!!! Absolutely pooped, both my flights were delayed by 1hr due to French air traffic control going on strike!!! Bit of a boring food less trip to be honest, apart from the hotel which was amazing!!! How you been anyway?


Oh that's a bit rubbish, but I do like your description of a boring food less trip! Hope you had a nice birthday anyway you old bugger! When do you go away?

I'm good thanks, just very tired and my technology curse is still going strong, and my new phones still not working and my beloved washer is now poorly, all things electric just keep breaking on me or getting pinched or just generally causing grief, bring back pen and paper!


----------



## 25434

Hello lovely Keeks....I'm glad your down time was good for you....you needed it right? Take care missis.....happy weekend..xxx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hello lovely Keeks....I'm glad your down time was good for you....you needed it right? Take care missis.....happy weekend..xxx


Good morning flubs my lovely. Yep was well in need and it did the trick, might be knackered but im still smiling! And laughing.

Take care and have a great weekend too.


----------



## biglbs

Hi Quarky one1

Nice to see all guns blazing,you're in Jans little comp I see.......I HAVE MY BOARDS READY! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Hi Quarky one1
> 
> Nice to see all guns blazing,you're in Jans little comp I see.......I HAVE MY BOARDS READY! :thumb:


Hey there big fella, hope you're well! 

Yep, thought I'd join in as prep starts on Monday and thought it would be a laugh, and also I like dieting with others as when it gets tough, others spur you on nad help you through. Excited about it! :bounce:

And cant wait to see your boards, Im even more excited now, and with the cheerleaders, its gonna be ace!


----------



## H10dst

Yes there was minimal food for both days, pretty rubbish to be honest. I go away Sunday morning, early doors!! Got some last min packing etc to do tomorrow then time to relax   and get sunburn I imagine


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes there was minimal food for both days, pretty rubbish to be honest. I go away Sunday morning, early doors!! Got some last min packing etc to do tomorrow then time to relax   and get sunburn I imagine


Oh well, at least you've got your holiday to look forward to. Have a fab super time and quark makes a good sunburn remedy.


----------



## Keeks

Rest day yesterday, and last weekend of being relaxed this weekend, prep starts on Monday so enjoying last few days.

Mini leg sesh and back this morning

Walking lunges 3x40

Abductors superset with jump squats 4x20 of each

Leg curls with pelvic lifts on a ball 4x20 of each

Speed squats 4x20

Wide grip pull downs 3x15

Close grip pull downs 3x15

Seated row 3x153x15

Hyps on a ball 3x20


----------



## Northern Lass

Good sesh:thumbup:

Excited for you... starting your prep next week


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Good sesh:thumbup:
> 
> Excited for you... starting your prep next week


Cheers hun, im excited too, but also feeling a bit like oh heck as this is it now for the next 18 weeks. Let the fun begin, lol.  x


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Cheers hun, im excited too, but also feeling a bit like oh heck as this is it now for the next 18 weeks. Let the fun begin, lol.  x


You have my full support for if or when you feel ****ty


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> You have my full support for if or when you feel ****ty


Thank you hun, means a lot. It's great to have the support of people on here, really helps with the tough times.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Hows the hangover


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> Hows the hangover


I'm relatively hangover free, yay! And just had the most amazing bacon butty so all good. Perfect pre workout grub, lol.


----------



## Keeks

Last day of chilling and eating whatever today, and although I'm excited about prep, I have been feeling slightly like it's going to be really hard getting back into it this time, think I'm still in holiday/party mode, and still a bit tired. However, some 'jokey' insults today from my oh has both really kicked my butt into shape and pee'd me off, so roll on tommorow and let the fun begin. :bounce:

Chest and arms today

Chest

Incline db press 3x15

Incline db flies superset with press ups 3x12 of each

Bi & tri supersets

Machine dips with db curls 3x15

Rope pull downs with ez bars curls 3 x 12

Kickbacks with cable bar curls 3x15


----------



## Keeks

Day 1 of prep, fasted cardio done, fish for breakfast, legs and more cardio tonight. 

I'm knackered already!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Legs and hiit on rower tonight, and now for some starfishing after doing all tomorrows food prep.

Legs

walking lunges 4x40

Lying ham curls 3x 20 holding every 5th rep then single leg curls 3x15 each leg all 6 sets superset with standing calf raises 6x20

Cable glute kickbacks 3x20 each leg

Leg press with feet high and wide 3x10 dropset 3x 15

Walking lunges 4x20

Then 10 minutes walk on treadmill to ease legs off.

Fooked now but already feeling more routines, which is good.


----------



## Northern Lass

Hows the new diet going? does it take you a long time to adjust?


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Hows the new diet going? does it take you a long time to adjust?


Ok so far, been it's only slightly different from what my off season diet was. I was relaxed with diet last week after my holiday, but before then, was similar to what I'm doing now, and will adjust week by week now as needed.


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Hows the new diet going? does it take you a long time to adjust?


Ok so far, been it's only slightly different from what my off season diet was. I was relaxed with diet last week after my holiday, but before then, was similar to what I'm doing now, and will adjust week by week now as needed.


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio of fasted power walk then xtrainer tonight, with shoulders, chest & abs session.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3x 15

Arnie press 3x12

Seated lat raises 3x 12

Front db raises 4x12 2sets being alternate db raises

Rear delt raises 3x15

Chest

Incline db press 3x15

Incline db flies 3x15

Abs

Crunched on a ball 3x30

Very hard session as it was so hot and muggy, left the gym soaked wet through, so hot! And still not cooled down properly yet!


----------



## CJ

I cant tell you how saturated I was tonight after legs..literally dripping all ffs.

Cant stand this muggy weather


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I cant tell you how saturated I was tonight after legs..literally dripping all ffs.
> 
> Cant stand this muggy weather


It's awful isn't it?! I was well and truly roasting before I even started cardio, I left the gym looking like I'd just jumped out of the shower. Nice!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> It's awful isn't it?! I was well and truly roasting before I even started cardio, I left the gym looking like I'd just jumped out of the shower. Nice!


Same..even my moobs were sweating and my shorts were drenched.

I had a shower and then sweated a load more...so went back in again.

Oh and to add insult . to injury, ive got a fricken groin strain


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Same..even my moobs were sweating and my shorts were drenched.
> 
> I had a shower and then sweated a load more...so went back in again.
> 
> Oh and to add insult . to injury, ive got a fricken groin strain


Oh no, hope it's not too bad.

Lol, love that, your moobs sweating, you shouldn't have moobs with your tabata and did you get your yohimbine?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Oh no, hope it's not too bad.
> 
> Lol, love that, your moobs sweating, you shouldn't have moobs with your tabata and did you get your yohimbine?


I did and ive just started using it.

Im embracing my moobs... bulking ffs


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I did and ive just started using it.
> 
> Im embracing my moobs... bulking ffs


Lol, not long before my boobs vanish for a while so will be jealous of your moobs.

How you finding it?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lol, not long before my boobs vanish for a while so will be jealous of your moobs.
> 
> How you finding it?


I'll lend you mine.

Yeah Im definetly losing my love handles


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I'll lend you mine.
> 
> Yeah Im definetly losing my love handles


Ahh thank you, I'll look after them! 

Cool, excited about giving it a go.


----------



## Northern Lass

Nice workout keeks , still very muggy in leeds... found HIIT harder after the weights today.. just so hot lol


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Nice workout keeks , still very muggy in leeds... found HIIT harder after the weights today.. just so hot lol


Yep, cardio after weights is cruel in this weather, but this mice weather won't last so no panic.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Yep, cardio after weights is cruel in this weather, but this mice weather won't last so no panic.


Mice !


----------



## Keeks

Another hot day and add of a session. Fasted power walk, then back, abs and cardio on xtrainer tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3x20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3x15

Close grip pull downs 3x 20 holding every 5th rep

Hype on a ball 3x 20 holding every 5th rep

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3x25 of each

Crunches on a ball 3x 30


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Mice !


Predictive blooming text!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Yep, cardio after weights is cruel in this weather, but this mice weather won't last so no panic.


Does it ever lol

Isn't it funny, we moan when its cold and we moan when its hot


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Does it ever lol
> 
> Isn't it funny, we moan when its cold and we moan when its hot


I know, lol. I even thought that tonight when sweating my ass off on the xtrainer. It should just be a bit cooler in the evenings, that would be ideal.


----------



## Keeks

Thank God it's bed time and thank God it's nearly Friday!!!!!!

Fasted power walk, legs, then hiit on rower tonight.

Legs

Walking lunges 4x 40

Leg extensions 3x30

Wide stance Smith machine squats 3x20

Jump squats 4x25

Wide stance sldl's 3x20

Sldl's superset with lying ham curls 3x15 of each

10 mins on treadmill after to ease off legs. Very tough session, in fact it was a super ass of a session.  But felt ace after!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Thank God it's bed time and thank God it's nearly Friday!!!!!!
> 
> Fasted power walk, legs, then hiit on rower tonight.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3x30
> 
> Wide stance Smith machine squats 3x20
> 
> Jump squats 4x25
> 
> Wide stance sldl's 3x20
> 
> Sldl's superset with lying ham curls 3x15 of each
> 
> 10 mins on treadmill after to ease off legs. Very tough session, in fact it was a super ass of a session.  But felt ace after!


Sounds a tough one , hope you can walk tomorrow


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Sounds a tough one , hope you can walk tomorrow


Lol, so do I! My ass is only just about right after Mondays session! More walking like I cant walk tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Nearly the end of week one of prep and so far, happy with how things are going. Tried and ready for weekend, but also happy with the changes already. Will be doing weigh in etc tomorrow.

Although its been an ass of a week with the muggy heat, Ive enjoyed getting into routine again.


----------



## Keeks

Cardio only day today, so fasted power walk and xtrainer tonight.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Thank God it's bed time and thank God it's nearly Friday!!!!!!
> 
> Fasted power walk, legs, then hiit on rower tonight.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3x30
> 
> Wide stance Smith machine squats 3x20
> 
> Jump squats 4x25
> 
> Wide stance sldl's 3x20
> 
> Sldl's superset with lying ham curls 3x15 of each
> 
> 10 mins on treadmill after to ease off legs. Very tough session, in fact it was a super ass of a session.  But felt ace after!


Where is the real Keeks?!

This is a post explaining a Legs Workout and not a single swear word?! Something strange has happened...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Where is the real Keeks?!
> 
> This is a post explaining a Legs Workout and not a single swear word?! Something strange has happened...


Well I can assure you there were plenty of swear words during the session!  But I'm also seeing changes in my legs now, quads are developing a nice tear drop shape and so I know the killer leg sessions are paying off, so guess I should lay off the moaning about leg days a little, but only a little bit. 

Hope you're ok anyway.


----------



## Dazza

Hey keeks did you ever send off that letter about the quark?


----------



## Keeks

Dazzza said:


> Hey keeks did you ever send off that letter about the quark?


Lol, no I never got round to writing it. The fury of the situation got the better of me and just couldn't face putting it into words!


----------



## Keeks

First weeks weigh in and measurements done and very very happy. Had a good drop with water and measurements have dropped also.

I did enjoy quite a bit of food and drink last weekend so a quick weigh in on Monday and weight had increased up to 137 lbs, but could tell a good deal of water was in that weight. Anyway, today's weight is 131.5 so just shows how much water my camel like body retains, but also looking leaner too so not all just a drop in water. 

Also after checking my diary for weight and measurements in last prep, I'm now at the point I was after 11 weeks of prep, so I can see just how slow and cr4p progress was in last prep, but now with time, less weight to come off and feeling a lot less stresed and happier, hopefully this should turn out a lot better this time. :thumb: Can't be much worse anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Mini legs, shoulders and abs session done, with fasted hiit on rower this morning.

Legs - super sets

Walking lunges with reverse lunges 3x30 of each

Abductors with jump squats 3x25 of each

Pelvic lifts on a ball with leg curls 3x 20 of each

Speed squats 3x25

Shoulders

Seated lat raises 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Machine press 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Alternate db front raises 14, 12, 10 reps

Face pulls 16, 14, 12 reps

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3x 30

With a first good week of prep, great progress and feeling good about things, having a bit of a cheat meal tonight. Not sure what yet, but I find it does help me when having a cheat meal, both mentally and seems to boost metabolism quite a bit.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Well I can assure you there were plenty of swear words during the session!  But I'm also seeing changes in my legs now, quads are developing a nice tear drop shape and so I know the killer leg sessions are paying off, so guess I should lay off the moaning about leg days a little, but only a little bit.
> 
> Hope you're ok anyway.


You swear,omg,i never realised:lol:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> You swear,omg,i never realised:lol:


Shhhhhhhhh! I only swear a little bit on leg days.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Shhhhhhhhh! I only swear a little bit on leg days.


Granted:thumb:x


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Granted:thumb:x


 :thumb: And cheers for reps!


----------



## CJ

Are you looking forward to prep now keeks ?


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Are you looking forward to prep now keeks ?


Yep, fully focused and got back into the swing of things surprisingly well. I did think it would be a struggle after my holiday and partying etc, but now I'm in a routine again, feel a lot better and my life seems move structured which I prefer.

The break did me good and I needed it, mentally especially but already, I can see some changes, and my legs look slightly different too now, so all good and it's spurring me on.

I also feel better starting prep at a lighter weight, and with being 14 weeks out now, know I have a little extra time if needed as no doubt there probably be some glitches along the way, lol. 

Apologies for long post......quick answer is yes!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio done, fasted hiit on rower and arms and abs session, with 2nd cardio session done on xtrainer.

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs 3x 20 holding every 5th rep

Rope pull downs 3x20 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3x20

Bi's

E z bar 21's x 3 sets

Cable bar curls 3x 15

Hammer curls 3x20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3x30

Crunches on a ball 3x 30


----------



## [email protected]

Double cardio on a Sunday??!! But....but.... it's a day of rest!! :no:

Only kidding, that's why you look like you do and I don't :lol:


----------



## Keeks

[email protected] said:


> Double cardio on a Sunday??!! But....but.... it's a day of rest!! :no:
> 
> Only kidding, that's why you look like you do and I don't :lol:


Lol, no rest for the wicked! And it keeps me out of mischief!


----------



## CJ

Yeah Im looking forward to prep now...just a few more months to develop some muscle


----------



## H10dst

Good afternoon mrs, how's things been with you last week? All ok I hope? X


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Yeah Im looking forward to prep now...just a few more months to develop some muscle


I think I've lost track of what you're doing comp wise??? You doing ukbff again and not nabba now? And when do you start prep then?



H10dst said:


> Good afternoon mrs, how's things been with you last week? All ok I hope? X


Hallo you. Yeah all good in here thanks. First week of prep nailed and ready for another week now. How's you and how was your holiday? X


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I think I've lost track of what you're doing comp wise??? You doing ukbff again and not nabba now? And when do you start prep then?
> 
> Hallo you. Yeah all good in here thanks. First week of prep nailed and ready for another week now. How's you and how was your holiday? X


Pfftt..if I only I had a journal :/ lol

But yeah you are right...ukbff pompey


----------



## H10dst

I'm alright thanks, holiday was pretty good. Weather was good so I've actually got a bit of a tan but reckon I've gained a few lbs thought!!!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Pfftt..if I only I had a journal :/ lol
> 
> But yeah you are right...ukbff pompey


That's got nabba in the title!!!!!!!! :tongue: Hence the confusion, believe me, it doesn't take much to confuse me! Or forget stuff either so that's my excuse! :tongue:

So are you competing this year or still 2014?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm alright thanks, holiday was pretty good. Weather was good so I've actually got a bit of a tan but reckon I've gained a few lbs thought!!!


Oh that's good, glad you had a good one, and holidays are for eating anyway, you can burn it off when you get home. You back training this week?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> That's got nabba in the title!!!!!!!! :tongue: Hence the confusion, believe me, it doesn't take much to confuse me! Or forget stuff either so that's my excuse! :tongue:
> 
> So are you competing this year or still 2014?


You're right actually ! It does.

Yeah 2014 ukbff pompey


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> You're right actually ! It does.
> 
> Yeah 2014 ukbff pompey


Cool. :thumb: Now I will keep up!


----------



## H10dst

Yes back on it big time!!! Carb cycling and gym starts again tomorrow. I've eaten so much this week, cakes for breakfast the whole lot. Had a steak everyday either for lunch or tea!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes back on it big time!!! Carb cycling and gym starts again tomorrow. I've eaten so much this week, cakes for breakfast the whole lot. Had a steak everyday either for lunch or tea!!!


Mmmmm, steak everyday, that's ace! And cake for breakfast, even nicer! Not jealous at all.......fish for breakfast beats cake anytime. :tongue: Good good, get back into it and that cake well disappear in no time. :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Flipping hope so!!! Quite like having a tan though, hope it lasts!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Flipping hope so!!! Quite like having a tan though, hope it lasts!!!


Moisturize, moisturize and then moisturize, helps keep tan. :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Moisturize, moisturize and then moisturize, helps keep tan. :thumbup1:


Will do. Although that will last till Tuesday and ill forget


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Will do. Although that will last till Tuesday and ill forget


Well that's cos you're a Muppet! :tongue: At least do it when you get out of the shower, whilst still damp and only dab your skin with the total, don't rub.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well that's cos you're a Muppet! :tongue: At least do it when you get out of the shower, whilst still damp and only dab your skin with the total, don't rub.


A lesson in moisturising!! This could start another good journal, with pics!!!

Anyway what's this shower thing you speak of??

I was going to see if you can buy those moisturisers with tan in?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> A lesson in moisturising!! This could start another good journal, with pics!!!
> 
> Anyway what's this shower thing you speak of??
> 
> I was going to see if you can buy those moisturisers with tan in?


Lol, I could use quark too for my demonstration!

Yeah try one of those. I've tried a few and can't remember which one I got but one streaked quite a lot, and one did look nice but smelt of cake so was a no no during prep. I wanted to eat myself! :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

I would love to smell of cake all day!!!! Have a think see if you can remember which one it was!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Hi babe Hows you.

Just got back from Weymouth.. absolutly shattered and still a bit hung over!! I had a few drinks last night with the boys I was working with.. and got a bit carried away.

Just had my last supper!! indian take away... Diet starts tomorrow...


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I would love to smell of cake all day!!!! Have a think see if you can remember which one it was!!!


Lol, Muppet. I'll have a think and next time I'm shopping will have a look cos know if recognise it then.



Jay.32 said:


> Hi babe Hows you.
> 
> Just got back from Weymouth.. absolutly shattered and still a bit hung over!! I had a few drinks last night with the boys I was working with.. and got a bit carried away.
> 
> Just had my last supper!! indian take away... Diet starts tomorrow...


Hi hun. Yep all good, first week of preps gone well, good drop on weight etc so all good.

Oh dear, damn dirty beer!  Good good, ace last supper! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

I hate legs days :cursing: with a passion!!!!!!! And they come round far too quickly! :cursing:

Fasted power walk, legs and hiit on rower tonight.

Legs

Walking lunges 3x 45

Lying ham curls 3x 25 and single leg curls 3x 15 each leg, all 6 sets superset with standing calf raises 6x25

Cable glute kickbacks 3x 20 each leg

Jump squats 4x 25

Leg press with feet high and wide 4x25

Urgh, that is all!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I hate legs days :cursing: with a passion!!!!!!! And they come round far too quickly! :cursing:
> 
> Fasted power walk, legs and hiit on rower tonight.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3x 25 and single leg curls 3x 15 each leg, all 6 sets superset with standing calf raises 6x25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3x 20 each leg
> 
> Jump squats 4x 25
> 
> Leg press with feet high and wide 4x25
> 
> Urgh, that is all!


Ditto

Fvcking hate training legs...would happily jack it in


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Ditto
> 
> Fvcking hate training legs...would happily jack it in


The work of the devil! I've tried finding a Fed to compete in where you don't have to show your bottom half but as yet, haven't had any luck so leg days will have to stay for the moment. What an ar4e!!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Without leg days people wouldn't say to you what an ar4e so stop moaning!!! I love leg days!!!!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> The work of the devil! I've tried finding a Fed to compete in where you don't have to show your bottom half but as yet, haven't had any luck so leg days will have to stay for the moment. What an ar4e!!!!!


FVCK.......eureka moment.

Mens physique 

Im all over that board short wearing, no leg sporting class


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Without leg days people wouldn't say to you what an ar4e so stop moaning!!! I love leg days!!!!


 :lol: I like what you did there, that made me chuckle! Ok, fair point but leg days are just evil, and you're mad for liking them!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :lol: I like what you did there, that made me chuckle! Ok, fair point but leg days are just evil, and you're mad for liking them!


Hahahah if I'm mad then you've got problems!!! I'm off to gym now to train LEGS!!! First session back after my jollies so not expecting much? X


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> FVCK.......eureka moment.
> 
> Mens physique
> 
> Im all over that board short wearing, no leg sporting class


 :lol: Cool, me too, I'm in.

UPDATE UPDATE............I'M CHANGING CLASSES AND NOW DOING MEN'S PHYSIQUE!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: Cool, me too, I'm in.
> 
> UPDATE UPDATE............I'M CHANGING CLASSES AND NOW DOING MEN'S PHYSIQUE!


Im doing this or bikini...I reckon I could let my legs shrink and fit right in.

Got the fat moobs for it too


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hahahah if I'm mad then you've got problems!!! I'm off to gym now to train LEGS!!! First session back after my jollies so not expecting much? X


Well yeah, I admit that though!

Lol, go and beast then legs, and then expect some serious doms if it's your first session back, enjoy! X


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im doing this or bikini...I reckon I could let my legs shrink and fit right in.
> 
> Got the fat moobs for it too


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Front row seats needed to see that. The butch f4nny lover in a bikini, can't be missed! :lol:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Front row seats needed to see that. The butch f4nny lover in a bikini, can't be missed! :lol:


Point taken. ....mens physique it is.

Im actually envious of you guys prepping now


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Point taken. ....mens physique it is.
> 
> Im actually envious of you guys prepping now


No, think bikinis worth a go. :thumb:

It won't be long till it's your turn. And then we'll be envious of you. When people I know are competing, I just can't wait for it to be my turn, but know it'll come round so quickly, time flies and all that.....also quick mention that six months today, it's xmas eve so you'll be prepping in no time.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> No, think bikinis worth a go. :thumb:
> 
> It won't be long till it's your turn. And then we'll be envious of you. When people I know are competing, I just can't wait for it to be my turn, but know it'll come round so quickly, time flies and all that.....also quick mention that six months today, it's xmas eve so you'll be prepping in no time.


Christ. .yeah itll be xmas !!!!!

Im not sure how long prep will be this time but I revkon 16 weeks +


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Christ. .yeah itll be xmas !!!!!
> 
> Im not sure how long prep will be this time but I revkon 16 weeks +


I know, scary isn't it?!

When is your show? Early or late next year?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I know, scary isn't it?!
> 
> When is your show? Early or late next year?


It its !!

Ukbff portsmouth I think is usually end of april. So I could prep directly after xmas and still get 16 weeka I think !!??

Nabba south west is usually around that time also


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> It its !!
> 
> Ukbff I think is usually end of april. So I could prep directly after xmas and still get 16 weeka I think !!??


Yep, and still have a few treats over xmas. It'll come round quickly.


----------



## H10dst

Legs ACHE!! Did some lunge things last night to give me quads a bit more pasting as leg extensions don't really do it for me,single or double, had a 15kg plate and just lunged!! I was wobbly as a wobbly person wobbling a jelly!!! Feel it today though!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Legs ACHE!! Did some lunge things last night to give me quads a bit more pasting as leg extensions don't really do it for me,single or double, had a 15kg plate and just lunged!! I was wobbly as a wobbly person wobbling a jelly!!! Feel it today though!!!


Good good, you need to beast them legs! I have lunges but they are good, and the wobbling eases when you get used to doing them.

I've got tender hams and glutes, all good!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted power walk, shoulders, chest and abs tonight, with another cardio session, this one on xtrainer.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3x10 then dropsets 3x15

Arnold press 3x20

Seated lat raises 3x20

Front plate raises 3x 20

Chest

Incline db press superset with flies 3x15 of each

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3x 30

Fooked and its only Tuesday. Really did not want to get up this morning, and works tough this week and next as my boss is away so more than ready for the weekend already! :wacko:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Fasted power walk, shoulders, chest and abs tonight, with another cardio session, this one on xtrainer.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Heavy lat raises 3x10 then dropsets 3x15
> 
> Arnold press 3x20
> 
> Seated lat raises 3x20
> 
> Front plate raises 3x 20
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press superset with flies 3x15 of each
> 
> Abs
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3x 30
> 
> Fooked and its only Tuesday. Really did not want to get up this morning, and works tough this week and next as my boss is away so more than ready for the weekend already! :wacko:


Im finding this week tough as well..must be the weather !

Chest seems light on volume..do you train twice a week


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im finding this week tough as well..must be the weather !
> 
> Chest seems light on volume..do you train twice a week


Yeah, still finding it a struggle with this weather, appetites not quite 100%either, even though I feel very very hungry, just don't feel like eating much.

Don't really do much for chest to be honest, but will do press ups and maybe flies again on Sunday when I do Bi's & tri's.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Yeah, still finding it a struggle with this weather, appetites not quite 100%either, even though I feel very very hungry, just don't feel like eating much.
> 
> Don't really do much for chest to be honest, but will do press ups and maybe flies again on Sunday when I do Bi's & tri's.


Ive got the same..hungry but meals are a chore at times


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Ive got the same..hungry but meals are a chore at times


It's good in a way as the first few weeks of dieting can be hard when all you want is food, but even eating my fave protein porridge is slightly hard work.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> It's good in a way as the first few weeks of dieting can be hard when all you want is food, but even eating my fave protein porridge is slightly hard work.


Mine is mainly due to my body adjusting to night carb input.....getting better though

Started routine yet ??


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Mine is mainly due to my body adjusting to night carb input.....getting better though
> 
> Started routine yet ??


Started posing practice, and for my routine, going to use the same as the Bolton show earlier this year, with slight adjustments. Will be starting practice soon.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Mine is mainly due to my body adjusting to night carb input.....getting better though
> 
> Started routine yet ??


Night carb input?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Night carb input?


Im carb back loading...so all my carbs go in between 6.30-10pm


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im carb back loading...so all my carbs go in between 6.30-10pm


And how you finding it? How long will you be doing that for?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> And how you finding it? How long will you be doing that for?


Just getting used to it girl.......ive been dping it for a week and a half now.

I really think it suits my body type.


----------



## Keeks

Knackered this morning but had an amazing nights sleep, best Ive had in a good few nights.

I've got a slightly niggly pain in my back/shoulder, and just havent been able to get comfy in bed, but had a few pain killers and sleepeaze last night and slept like a baby. Not sure if its my back or shoulder, I can feel a knot to the side of my spine, just next to me shoulder blade but also can feel a little niggle in my shoulder so will see how it goes. May do bi's and tri's tonight instead of back, just to give it a bit of a rest, but we'll see.


----------



## Keeks

Knackered, knackered and knackered. Back/shoulder eased throughout the day, but did tri's & bi's instead of back and will do back on Sunday. Had a hot jacuzzi bath tonight, whilst happily eating my protein porridge  and thats eased it a bit more, so hoepfully whatever is it, will be ok soon-ish.

Fasted power walk, then arms & abs, and 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer tonight.

Tri's

Dips on a bench 3 x 20

Reverse grip pulldowns 3 x 15 superset with normal grip 3 x 15

Kickbacks 3 x 20

Bi's

Seated alternate db curls 3 x 15

Hammer curls 3 x 15

Cable bar curls 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Also got round to emailing my Nabba rep tonight, as he is asking for views, opinions, possible changes with the toned/trained figure classes. Im of the opinion that the toned figure class needs to be split into height classes, like the trained class is and like the mens classes are. In the Brits this year, there were approx 28 toned figure girls, whereas the trained figure which is split, doesnt have that many girls, in fact in one of the trained classes, I think there were only 5 girls.

I think that quite a few people have mentioned this, so with growing opinion that it should be split, fingers crossed it will. Each year there seems to be more girls competing so with this in mind, it would be good to see this change as girls can look so different frame-wise if they are different in height.


----------



## H10dst

I stopped reading at hot jacuzzi bath!!!

Only kidding 

It would be great if they altered the show classes and listened to what the competitors say, it's a sign of a good organisation.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I stopped reading at hot jacuzzi bath!!!
> 
> Only kidding
> 
> It would be great if they altered the show classes and listened to what the competitors say, it's a sign of a good organisation.


 :sneaky2: :lol:

Yep, I can see it changing tbh, its needed and as its getting more and more popular, think it will be on the cards.


----------



## H10dst

It will be good, plus your a midget so you will be competing against toddlers etc so you will win easy!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It will be good, plus your a midget so you will be competing against toddlers etc so you will win easy!!!!


 mg: But I would p1ss the toddlers class! :lol: Them 2 and 3 years old dont have nothing on my glutes! :lol:


----------



## H10dst

True plus if its held after lunch time they will all be napping!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> True plus if its held after lunch time they will all be napping!!


Oh bugggger, that counts me out too as I have nap time.....in fact this has been mentioned today in the 10 week transformation thread. :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh bugggger, that counts me out too as I have nap time.....in fact this has been mentioned today in the 10 week transformation thread. :laugh:


Would love a snooze in the afternoon, had a mini siesta in the afternoon last week it was great, too long and you feel like sh1t though!!


----------



## Keeks

Legs day again!!!!! :cursing: Fasted power walk this this morning, then legs and hiit on rower tonight.

Legs

Walking lunges 4x 40

Leg extensions 3x20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance Smith machine squats 3x 20

Jump squats 4x 20 superset with pelvic lifts 4x20

Wide stance sldl's 3x20

Sldl's 3x15 super set with leg press feet high and wide 3x 15

Treadmill to ease off legs.

Super super ready for weekend, tough ass week at work, but it's another week down. And another Jacuzzi bath complete with protein porridge to ease my aches, and am now ready for serious star fishing!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Legs day again!!!!! :cursing: Fasted power walk this this morning, then legs and hiit on rower tonight.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3x20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Wide stance Smith machine squats 3x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4x 20 superset with pelvic lifts 4x20
> 
> Wide stance sldl's 3x20
> 
> Sldl's 3x15 super set with leg press feet high and wide 3x 15
> 
> Treadmill to ease off legs.
> 
> Super super ready for weekend, tough ass week at work, but it's another week down. And another Jacuzzi bath complete with protein porridge to ease my aches, and am now ready for serious star fishing!


I really hurting from legs Tuesday.

Earlt night star fishing for me also..m exhausted


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I really hurting from legs Tuesday.
> 
> Earlt night star fishing for me also..m exhausted


Mine have just about eased off, then they get beasted again!

Enjoy, I know I will. It's been a tough week!!!!!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Mine have just about eased off, then they get beasted again!
> 
> Enjoy, I know I will. It's been a tough week!!!!!


Me too.....im going to treat myself to a jacuzzi and sauna sunday morning as a treat


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Me too.....im going to treat myself to a jacuzzi and sauna sunday morning as a treat


Nice!!!  The Jacuzzi baths been easing my achy shoulders, and now it's not quite as hot, I can manage a hot bath after the gym, no way though when it's red hot and muggy, cold shower shower all the way then.


----------



## CJ

Dont do cold showers lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Dont do cold showers lol


Wuss!!!! I'm not Keen, and can only do about ten seconds before temperature gets put up to high, but it's nice when it's needed.


----------



## Jay.32

I need a cold shower for some reason!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I need a cold shower for some reason!!!!


 :whistling: Because you're too hot? :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Wuss!!!! I'm not Keen, and can only do about ten seconds before temperature gets put up to high, but it's nice when it's needed.


You're the wuss......im too old for cold showers, id have a heart attack


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> You're the wuss......im too old for cold showers, id have a heart attack


Oops, did I call you wuss? I'm sorry I meant old man wuss! :tongue: Man up and cold shower, is refreshing. I blast my bum and thighs with cold water at the end of every shower, now that's hard-core, gets the blood flowing and is meant to help the appearance, wakes me up in the mornings anyway! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Oops, did I call you wuss? I'm sorry I meant old man wuss! :tongue: Man up and cold shower, is refreshing. I blast my bum and thighs with cold water at the end of every shower, now that's hard-core, gets the blood flowing and is meant to help the appearance, wakes me up in the mornings anyway! :thumb:


Lol..I am old 

No way cold water is going anywhere near that area on me ffs


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lol..I am old
> 
> No way cold water is going anywhere near that area on me ffs


Old man wuss! :laugh: Its refreshing.


----------



## Keeks

Cardio only day today, both sessions on the Xtrainer. Had an awful nights sleep so ready to jump back into bed already. But at least it's Friday!

Very excited as my super ace competition bikini is set to arrive either tommorow or Monday and I can't wait to see it, the design I've seen just looks out of this world, and my bikini lady has said herself that's she's well happy with it so I'm very very excited to see it. My fave part of prep. :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Morning early bird!!! What time was you up to do cardio this morning?? I'm going boxing training tonight for the first time!!! I hope it doesn't kill me?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Morning early bird!!! What time was you up to do cardio this morning?? I'm going boxing training tonight for the first time!!! I hope it doesn't kill me?!?


Had an extra half hour in bed this morning so was up at 6.15. Need my add already though, think it's gonna be a long day.

Enjoy your boxing tonight, have fun.


----------



## H10dst

6.15!!! My alam goes off at 6.30 but regularly gets snoozed!!!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Cardio only day today, both sessions on the Xtrainer. Had an awful nights sleep so ready to jump back into bed already. But at least it's Friday!
> 
> Very excited as my super ace competition bikini is set to arrive either tommorow or Monday and I can't wait to see it, the design I've seen just looks out of this world, and my bikini lady has said herself that's she's well happy with it so I'm very very excited to see it. My fave part of prep. :bounce:


Your fat ass wont fit in it just yet though will it ?


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Your fat ass wont fit in it just yet though will it ?


FAT ASS?!?!? :angry: Ive thought of another......its padded! Padded to help protect my glutes against serious injury when Im being my super clumsy-ass self!

Its the one that I had made for last season, but as my FAT ASS didnt shrink and lose as much padding as needed, I told her to just carry on making it when she had more time, so now its ready and cant wait! :bounce:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> FAT ASS?!?!? :angry: Ive thought of another......its padded! Padded to help protect my glutes against serious injury when Im being my super clumsy-ass self!
> 
> Its the one that I had made for last season, but as my FAT ASS didnt shrink and lose as much padding as needed, I told her to just carry on making it when she had more time, so now its ready and cant wait! :bounce:


Im having some of that then...mine is like an all over bubble wrap to keep me safe and sound.

Lets hope your FAT ASS fits this time


----------



## B4PJS

Morning Keeksy, just dropping in to :spam: and sub


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im having some of that then...mine is like an all over bubble wrap to keep me safe and sound.
> 
> *Lets hope your FAT ASS fits this time *


I just love the encouragement on here!  Knobber!



B4PJS said:


> Morning Keeksy, just dropping in to :spam: and sub


Good morning and welcome to my journal, thanks for dropping by! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I just love the encouragement on here!  Knobber!
> 
> Good morning and welcome to my journal, thanks for dropping by! :thumb:


Can't steal my phrase ffs


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Can't steal my phrase ffs


My bad, so I guess its back to butch f4nny lover then!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> My bad, so I guess its back to butch f4nny lover then!


Lol..ok you can have knobber then


----------



## 25434

Morning lovely Keeks...I hear FATASS and thought someone wanted me.... :blink: :laugh:

Can't wait to get a glimpse of the new sparly cossie...whoop..how exciting...have a lovely weekend missis...always reading..ya know, just in case I need to swoop in with any professional advice :whistling: x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning lovely Keeks...I hear FATASS and thought someone wanted me.... :blink: :laugh:
> 
> Can't wait to get a glimpse of the new sparly cossie...whoop..how exciting...have a lovely weekend missis...always reading..ya know, just in case I need to swoop in with any professional advice :whistling: x


Hallo there my lovely Flubs! Hope you're well and having a super Friday! :bounce:

Bikini showing wont be until competition time, its so exciting and super is this bikini that it has to stay under wraps until Im looking in tip top shape, so October 20th will be the debut, and I cant wait! 

Thanks for dropping by and have a lovely weekend too! x


----------



## Keeks

Very cranky and short tempered today, and super market shopping nearly tipped me over the edge. Work was hard when others in my office were eating bacon and egg butties at breakfast, then chips at dinner, and just every little thing that could pee me off has pee'd me off. I'm so glad it's Friday, can now kick back and chill out for the weekend.

16 weeks to go..... :cursing:


----------



## greekgod

tuned back into the Keeks prepshow!!!  ,

gona enjoy reading yr stuff till oct... enjoy the weekend Keeks..


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> tuned back into the Keeks prepshow!!!  ,
> 
> gona enjoy reading yr stuff till oct... enjoy the weekend Keeks..


Hello there! Nice to see you. Hows things with you? Hope all good. 

And welcome back.....Im being mard, cranky and stressy already, only two weeks into prep, lol. Think its going to be a long one, but know it'll fly by and it'll be worth it. :thumb:

Thanks, have a good weekend too!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Hello there! Nice to see you. Hows things with you? Hope all good.
> 
> And welcome back.....Im being mard, cranky and stressy already, only two weeks into prep, lol. Think its going to be a long one, but know it'll fly by and it'll be worth it. :thumb:
> 
> Thanks, have a good weekend too!


Doesnt bode well...I better stop with the insults


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Doesnt bode well...I better stop with the insults


Yes you better had! :sad: Its just been one of those days, and I started off in a good mood too! It just went downhill at 9.30 with the smell of bacon butties and since then everything, everyone and anything else that could pee me off, has done! :cursing:

Moan over now though and Im happliy tucked up in bed after an ace tea of steak and cabbage, very nice!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Yes you better had! :sad: Its just been one of those days, and I started off in a good mood too! It just went downhill at 9.30 with the smell of bacon butties and since then everything, everyone and anything else that could pee me off, has done! :cursing:
> 
> Moan over now though and Im happliy tucked up in bed after an ace tea of steak and cabbage, very nice!


Star fishing already


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Star fishing already


Oh yes, and it feels ace!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Oh yes, and it feels ace!


Lazy fecker


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lazy fecker


 mg: Im allowed, I need to rest my fat lazy ass.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> mg: Im allowed, I need to rest my fat lazy ass.


Yes......yes you do


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Yes......yes you do


 :lol: I know, rest is needed as it can get quite exhausting hauling round this padded ghetto booty! :lol:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: I know, rest is needed as it can get quite exhausting hauling round this padded ghetto booty! :lol:


Lmfao..you want to try twerking in that case


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lmfao..you want to try twerking in that case


Ive just googled twerking........As of tomorrow, Im all over it! New form of cardio and gotta use the booty for something, other than just protection for my clumsiness.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Ive just googled twerking........As of tomorrow, Im all over it! New form of cardio and gotta use the booty for something, other than just protection for my clumsiness.


In which case, im doing it too


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> In which case, im doing it too


Video needed of you twerking!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Video needed of you twerking!


Lol....trust me, you dont


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lol....trust me, you dont


No seriously, you + twerking = youtube video! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Whatever your upto Quaklet,have a great weekend x


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Whatever your upto Quaklet,have a great weekend x


Thank you, and have a lovely weekend too. X


----------



## Keeks

Friday's stressed mood continued into yesterday, and I really struggled yesterday.

Fasted cardio was hiit on rower, then mini legs and shoulders session that I really enjoyed and seemed to de stress me for about an hour, then went to a christening. The buffet looked amazing and I really struggled with not having anything, but my mates were great, my other half was not, so just ended up getting really stressed again, which continued all day.

Anyway, had a small cheat meal of tuna pasta last night, and a bit of chocolate, and have woken up feeling like I haven't eaten for three weeks so it's done the trick.

Also did measurements etc yesterday, which I was happy with, slowly coming down, and was looking at my diary and pics from last prep to track my progress, and it seems this time at the same weight on last prep, I'd been prepping for 11 weeks already, but my abs seemed more visible than they are now, but this time, my legs look better already so happy with that. :thumb: And my top abs are coming out more and intercostals are too.


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio was hiit on rower this morning, then back and abs and cardio on xtrainer, now all done and dusted for the day. 

Back

Daffy pull downs 3x 25 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3x 20th holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3x 20

Wide grip pull downs 3x20

Hype on a ball 3x 20th holding every 5th rep

Abs

Reverse crunches with leg raises 3x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3x30


----------



## CJ

Ive not done my cv this weekend :/

Considering doing it in a minute but not sure if I can be fvcked.

Motivate me keeks


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Ive not done my cv this weekend :/
> 
> Considering doing it in a minute but not sure if I can be fvcked.
> 
> Motivate me keeks


 mg: And you have to cheek to call me a lazy fecker with a fat ass?!?! Get some cardio done you even lazier fecker, how you gonna look good in a bikini otherwise? :tongue: Or ten minutes of twerking maybe?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> mg: And you have to cheek to call me a lazy fecker with a fat ass?!?! Get some cardio done you even lazier fecker, how you gonna look good in a bikini otherwise? :tongue: Or ten minutes of twerking maybe?


Good point....tabata twerking, like it!!!

I'll see how I feel after I little nap on the sofa


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Good point....tabata twerking, like it!!!
> 
> I'll see how I feel after I little nap on the sofa


You can now never call me a lazy fecker again after that!! Tabata first then a nap if still needed. Lazy knobber.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> You can now never call me a lazy fecker again after that!! Tabata first then a nap if still needed. Lazy knobber.


I can and will 

Im getting my training kit together


----------



## H10dst

Good evening, you feeling any better now?

I've felt plop since Friday, no appetite and feel so drained  boxing training was canceled so didn't go, had an early call Saturday as alarm was going off so had to go and have a look around, nothing there so waste of time. Trained shoulders this morning but everything was massive effort so I only stopped for 40min. Felt sick and bloated all weekend but hardly eaten??? Need to get back in training mode fast!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good evening, you feeling any better now?
> 
> I've felt plop since Friday, no appetite and feel so drained  boxing training was canceled so didn't go, had an early call Saturday as alarm was going off so had to go and have a look around, nothing there so waste of time. Trained shoulders this morning but everything was massive effort so I only stopped for 40min. Felt sick and bloated all weekend but hardly eaten??? Need to get back in training mode fast!!


Oh no, thats rubbish. May be a bug, just try and eat what you can, shakes if you can't eat food, rest up and take it easy. Can be hard getting back into things when you've been on holiday/out of routine etc, so give it a few days, see how you feel and then just try and get back to the gym and into your routine as much as possible.

I'm ok thanks, so so weekend, but training/prep all ok.


----------



## H10dst

Ok nurse k. Think I might have some lemon quark. Got some new protein works protein the other day but felt rubbish so only had one or two, hope it's not that that's upset my stomach??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ok nurse k. Think I might have some lemon quark. Got some new protein works protein the other day but felt rubbish so only had one or two, hope it's not that that's upset my stomach??


  Now this is something that doesn't happen much, and take note as it may never happen again, but if you've got a funny tummy, dairy products aren't ideal. But if it has settled, then get some quark down ya neck!

What flavour did you get? Can't see it upsetting your tum for a few days, might just be change of food and water after being on holiday.


----------



## H10dst

Had cinammon apple swirl, mint choc and choc coconut.

Could be readjusting after hol? I'm proper knackered too!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Had cinammon apple swirl, mint choc and choc coconut.
> 
> Could be readjusting after hol? I'm proper knackered too!!


Yep, that's probably it, and especially in eating at different times etc. I'm going to try the choc coconut next, very excited! :bounce:


----------



## LittleChris

Impressed with that transformation and a very good season. Hopefully 2013 will be even better eh!


----------



## H10dst

It's good flavour, taste like bounty!! To be fair I used to add some coconut milk to my shakes and it taste exactly the same, which is good.


----------



## Keeks

Struggled to get up this morning, I was knackered but got up and it was quite a nice morning so once I got out walking, felt ok. Power walk done, then legs and HIIT on rower tonight.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Single lying ham curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Jump squats 3 x 30

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 25

Leg press with feet high & wide 4 x 20

Ass of a session as usual


----------



## Mr_Morocco

I made quark and pistachio cheesecake other day, came out abit like custard cake but was nice, reckon i used too many eggs


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> I made quark and pistachio cheesecake other day, came out abit like custard cake but was nice, reckon i used too many eggs


 :drool: Oh my sweet lord, that sounds awesome :drool: and I bloooody love the sound of custard cake. Dare I ask for more details, recipe etc or will that throw me over the edge, dietings been tough this weekend. :no:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> :drool: Oh my sweet lord, that sounds awesome :drool: and I bloooody love the sound of custard cake. Dare I ask for more details, recipe etc or will that throw me over the edge, dietings been tough this weekend. :no:


I slacked alot last week but it was my bday and went away on a little break so thats my excuse 

It was 1 tub of quark, 3 eggs + 1 egg yolk, 100g choc whey, pistachios, vanilla extract, and the base was the standard digestives with sugar/butter


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> I slacked alot last week but it was my bday and went away on a little break so thats my excuse
> 
> It was 1 tub of quark, 3 eggs + 1 egg yolk, 100g choc whey, pistachios, vanilla extract, and the base was the standard digestives with sugar/butter


That sounds sooooo nice, definatlely one to try post comp, or maybe as a cheat one weekend. :thumb:

Hope you've had a lovely birthday and break away :beer: but now time to kick butt again! :bounce:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> That sounds sooooo nice, definatlely one to try post comp, or maybe as a cheat one weekend. :thumb:
> 
> Hope you've had a lovely birthday and break away :beer: but now time to kick butt again! :bounce:


Thanks, yea im back onit now no more cheats for at least a month


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> Thanks, yea im back onit now no more cheats for at least a month


Cool :rockon: And by then, we'll be over half way through our 10 week challenge! :bounce: I think that calls for pistachio quark cheesecake!


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> Cool :rockon: And by then, we'll be over half way through our 10 week challenge! :bounce: I think that calls for pistachio quark cheesecake!


Dont forget the ice cream to go with it


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> Dont forget the ice cream to go with it


 mg: Oh heck, that might have to wait til post comp.


----------



## Keeks

OMG!!!!!!!! :bounce: I picked up my bikini this morning and its AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to try it on and really cant wait to get on stage with it!

EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Hammering the caffeine today, im knackered, can't wait to collapse into bed tonight, and it's only Tuesday!


----------



## CJ

Ive had a similar day..woke up shattered and just didnt bother going into work.

Barely moved from the sofa but need to motivate myself for a leg session soon


----------



## Beklet

Agh..I swear I subbed to this at one point......

Unless it was elsewhere 

However your prep rants are not inspiring me to try this dieting lark :lol:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Ive had a similar day..woke up shattered and just didnt bother going into work.
> 
> Barely moved from the sofa but need to motivate myself for a leg session soon


 mg: Your sofa must have a CJ shaped hole in it the amount of time you spend on it! :lol:



Beklet said:


> Agh..I swear I subbed to this at one point......
> 
> Unless it was elsewhere
> 
> However your prep rants are not inspiring me to try this dieting lark :lol:


  Lol, I do like to rant, it helps get my hunger and prep frustration out, but yes, its cr4p!!!! But when I opened my bikini this morning, I know why I do it, well sort of anyway!


----------



## Keeks

Bikini tried on and posed in :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: And nearly did my food prep etc for tomorrow in it just cos I didnt want to take it off, its amazing, I love it and now, even more so, cant wait for show time!!! :bounce:  :bounce:

Anyway, fasted power walk done this morning, then shoulders, chest, abs and cardio on Xtrainer tonight, with plenty of caffiene today, been very tired and a very tough day at work.....I hate month end! :cursing: But got it all done and now for a bit of chill time! 

Shoulders 3 x 20 of each

Standing lat raises

Machine press

Heavy lat raises

Front plate raises

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 10

Incline db flies 3 x 20 (10 normla, 10 with a twist at the top each set)

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## CJ

If it fits now, and you still have a good 35lbs to come off, will it still be okay come show day ?


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> If it fits now, and you still have a good 35lbs to come off, will it still be okay come show day ?


 :angry: Good point though, may mean that I have to keep the fat ass then.......Dominoes, here I come!  Every cloud has a tuna/cheese and onion lining! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Another bad nights sleep, seems I get one really good sleep, followed by a few bad, then must get so tired I just flake out so maybe tonight or tomorrow night should be better. Hope so, cos caffeine drips aren't allowed at work. mg: 

Anyway, cardio on Xtrainer this morning, then again tonight after back & abs.


----------



## biglbs

Are you using any pwo stims or the like?

Wondering why sleep is poo at mo??


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Are you using any pwo stims or the like?
> 
> Wondering why sleep is poo at mo??


It seems I do my greatest thinking as soon as I turn the light out, lol. I'm always like this through prep, constantly thinking about things. I cut all caffeine late afternoon and don't have any pwo stims cos I know how I am for this reason. And also at the minute, just can't get comfy either so going New pillow shopping at weekend.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> It seems I do my greatest thinking as soon as I turn the light out, lol. I'm always like this through prep, constantly thinking about things. I cut all caffeine late afternoon and don't have any pwo stims cos I know how I am for this reason. And also at the minute, just can't get comfy either so going New pillow shopping at weekend.


What you need is a nice big tummy to rest your head on! 

Good luck with sleeping,it is a nightmare(no pun)when you cannot!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> What you need is a nice big tummy to rest your head on!
> 
> Good luck with sleeping,it is a nightmare(no pun)when you cannot!


Now that sounds comfy!! 

Thank you.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Now that sounds comfy!!
> 
> Thank you.


Oh dear it seems mine isn't so well upholstered anymore:turned:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Oh dear it seems mine isn't so well upholstered anymore:turned:


I know, dont reckon you'd be comfy and even less so in 9 weeks! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

@Keeks have you told everyone your getting naked Friday? :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> @Keeks have you told everyone your getting naked Friday? :laugh:


 :sneaky2: Might be getting naked on Friday, MIGHT be! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: Might be getting naked on Friday, MIGHT be! :tongue:


 :tongue:


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> It seems I do my greatest thinking as soon as I turn the light out, lol. I'm always like this through prep, constantly thinking about things. I cut all caffeine late afternoon and don't have any pwo stims cos I know how I am for this reason. And also at the minute, just can't get comfy either so going New pillow shopping at weekend.


Is it linked to training days? I know if I miss training - like with the quad tear recently - my sleep gets real bad. Also even in a normal week I sleep better on a training day then on a non training one.

Just a thought.


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> Is it linked to training days? I know if I miss training - like with the quad tear recently - my sleep gets real bad. Also even in a normal week I sleep better on a training day then on a non training one.
> 
> Just a thought.


Yeah I know what you mean, but no, it's not with that, but it's just what seems to happen to me during prep, my mind just goes into over drive.

Hope you're well anyway.


----------



## Spragga

Sorry to hear about your lack of sleep...... thats pants......

Now what i do is bang bloody timeteam on!?!?! Always works for me!!


----------



## Keeks

Spragga said:


> Sorry to hear about your lack of sleep...... thats pants......
> 
> Now what i do is bang bloody timeteam on!?!?! Always works for me!!


Lol, cheers, i might give that a try! I am getting sleep, just quite broken and not quality sleep. But I do catch up every few nights which is good.


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, but no, it's not with that, but it's just what seems to happen to me during prep, my mind just goes into over drive.
> 
> Hope you're well anyway.


Getting there thanks. Tear is not affecting walking anymore, still a while before I train legs though.... Always a silver lining :lol:


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> Getting there thanks. Tear is not affecting walking anymore, still a while before I train legs though.... Always a silver lining :lol:


Ha ha, yes very true. Glad you're on the mend. :thumb: You'll be back beasting those legs before you know it.


----------



## Keeks

Tough ass rough ass day and Im fooked now. :yawn: Back & abs with 2nd Xtrainer session tonight, I do like back sessions! 

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 20

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide grip upright row 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## 3752

i just realised who you was on my FB page Keeks when i saw your new cover photo........


----------



## H10dst

Good evening!! Nice to see your still enjoying yourself in here!! I read somewhere about naked Friday!! Ill defo pop in for that!! I have also come to the conclusion that I'm shrinking?!? I'm sure my muscle mass is slowly vanishing


----------



## Keeks

Pscarb said:


> i just realised who you was on my FB page Keeks when i saw your new cover photo........


Lol, yep it's me! 



H10dst said:


> Good evening!! Nice to see your still enjoying yourself in here!! I read somewhere about naked Friday!! Ill defo pop in for that!! I have also come to the conclusion that I'm shrinking?!? I'm sure my muscle mass is slowly vanishing


Morning. Always having fun in here, especially today as its legs day AGAIN!!!!!! 

Haha, well it's naked Friday depending on the weather, I do want done Sun, but it does make training that little bit more :cursing:

You're shrinking? Diet and training ok? Might just be mind games, always around in this sport at some point.


----------



## Keeks

Another unsettled nights sleep so tired this morning, but think tonight should be my lucky night, if not though, it's Friday tomorrow so it's all ok.

Fasted power walk this morning, then legs and hiit on rower tonight.


----------



## 25434

Morning keeks....I can relate to the no sleeping thing. I rarely sleep more than about 4 or 5 hours if I'm lucky, sometimes go for 2 or 3 days with no sleep and then face plant for hours wherever I happen to be...hahaha.....that's given me some interesting times, lol..

Have a good day Keeks..


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning keeks....I can relate to the no sleeping thing. I rarely sleep more than about 4 or 5 hours if I'm lucky, sometimes go for 2 or 3 days with no sleep and then face plant for hours wherever I happen to be...hahaha.....that's given me some interesting times, lol..
> 
> Have a good day Keeks..


Its awful isn't it?! Im not too bad with it, and do get some decent nights sleep, just probably once every 3 or 4 nights do I get a good nights sleep, star fishing in bed, but then seem to be more tired too. I think I think too much and thats my problem, I do my biggest and deepest thinking in bed.

Thanks, have a lovely day too!


----------



## Keeks

Today has been a very tough day, and I've struggled like fook to put it simply. Mood wise, I'm fine, happy with where I am at approx 12 weeks out, but I've been so hungry, and so so tired. Think the lask of decent sleep and diet has just got to me a little and I feel drained, so did fasted power walk this morning, legs tonight and ditched the second cardio session tongiht and added a few more carbs to my pwo carbs.

When I feel like this, I know to listen to my body and my body is screaming for bed, so no point in pushing myself to exhaustion for one more evening cardio session when Im at this stage in prep, so rest is needed tonight.

For the past two weeks, pressure has been on at work, but should ease off now, so should buck up at weekend I think, get some rest, chill and chill a bit more.  I still beasted legs though! :thumb:

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15

And now for bed. :yawn:


----------



## Northern Lass

Good workout keeks  Keep it up, your doing so well  - Rest! get a good sleep and everything will feel better in the morning (((hugs)))


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Good workout keeks  Keep it up, your doing so well  - Rest! get a good sleep and everything will feel better in the morning (((hugs)))


Thanks hun!  Yep, fingers crossed for a good nights sleep!


----------



## Beklet

Meh..I'm not much of a sleeper either - especially not in summer when I wake as soon as it's light..I have to catch up on my kip in winter.....


----------



## Keeks

Beklet said:


> Meh..I'm not much of a sleeper either - especially not in summer when I wake as soon as it's light..I have to catch up on my kip in winter.....


 :lol: Thats the thing, as soon as its light, I start thinking Ive got to get up soon, then cant settle again. And the same when Im going to sleep if its still light. Well anyway, it'll be back to winter conditions next week again so I'll catch up then on my sleep!


----------



## CJ

Dont burn yourself out girl.

Slowly slowly catchy monkey


----------



## H10dst

Yeah it's naked Friday tomorrow!!!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Dont burn yourself out girl.
> 
> Slowly slowly catchy monkey


Yeah I know, being careful and not pushing myself too much right now, still got 12 weeks to go so am being very cautious, not slacking or taking relaxing about prep, but more being sensible. 



H10dst said:


> Yeah it's naked Friday tomorrow!!!


 :lol: Im too tired for naked Friday! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Still another broken nights sleep, tired this morning so glad its Friday! 

Cardio only day today, fasted power walk done, then another session tonight, and hayfever has appeared today and my eyes feel like they're on fire! :cursing:

Happy Friday all!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Still another broken nights sleep, tired this morning so glad its Friday!
> 
> Cardio only day today, fasted power walk done, then another session tonight, and hayfever has appeared today and my eyes feel like they're on fire! :cursing:
> 
> Happy Friday all!


Morning... yay its friday

Yes pollen count is high today, its going to get worse, I have my pirateze ready x


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Morning... yay its friday
> 
> Yes pollen count is high today, its going to get worse, I have my pirateze ready x


Lol, yes thank god its Friday! :bounce:

I havent been to bad with hayfever for the past few years, but this morning I can really feel it, so yep, hayfever tablet dunked and on hand just in case I need more.

Have a good day hun! x


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Lol, yes thank god its Friday! :bounce:
> 
> I havent been to bad with hayfever for the past few years, but this morning I can really feel it, so yep, hayfever tablet dunked and on hand just in case I need more.
> 
> Have a good day hun! x


You sound brighter this morning, sleep well?


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> You sound brighter this morning, sleep well?


Brighter, cos its Friday.  Not really, but think the more broken sleep I get, the more it keeps me awake if that make sense. Anyway, weekend is nearly here so afternoon nap may be on the cards!


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, its weekend! Very tired this morning at work, more fatigued than sleepy, but after dinner, felt slightly better. HIIT on rower tonight. Now the suns come out, Im not hopeful for sleep tonight but we'll see, if not, then tomorrow will be afternoon cat nap in the sun! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Even less sleep last night :cursing: so glad I haven't got work today. Fasted cardio done, and off to the gym soon for mini legs & shoulders session.

Weigh in/measurements done this morning, and not the best week for progress and after looking at things this week, I can only really put it down to lack of sleep and work pressure. My body reacts so much to the slightest of stresses, so now things will be a little easier at work, I should feel a bit better, and if I can catch up on sleep this weekend, next week should be better on the whole.

It has been a tough week to gauge progress, on one hand I think I can see progress, and on the other very super critical hand, I cant, but waist and hips have come down this week so mind games must be creeping in a little.

Anyway, onwards for another week....... :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass

All physiological hun... bet your making progress


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> All physiological hun... bet your making progress


Yep, my mind is my own worst enemy at times! But Im not focusing on that, just carrying on and working hard.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Yep, my mind is my own worst enemy at times! But Im not focusing on that, just carrying on and working hard.


I'm the same, I don't even think I look different but my OH bless him, tells me I do


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> I'm the same, I don't even think I look different but my OH bless him, tells me I do


Yes thats the thing, you always seem to see yourself differently, and not see what others do. Im so bad for this, and therefore thats why I keep a diary of everything, weekly weight/measurements etc, then take pics every Saturday morning. Once I look back date wise, I can see where I am and where Im going, does help me a lot.


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done, power walk and it was already hot at 6.30, then it just kept getting hotter all day :thumbup1:

Gym done, mini legs and shoulders, then quick cardio session on Xtrainer which was awful, came out drenched in swaet, so hot it was unbearable.

Legs - Supersets

Walking lunges with reverse lunges 3 x 30 of each

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts 3 x 20 of each

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 20 of each

Speed squats 4 x 20

Shoulders

Heavy lat rasies 3 x 20

Machine press 3 x 20

Upright row 3 x 20

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30



Then this aft, got my feet up and had a nice little nap in the sun :bounce: was ace!


----------



## LittleChris

Was bloody hot today! Same again tomorrow!For the tanning at NABBA do you know of anybody offering it as a service?


----------



## Keeks

LittleChris said:


> Was bloody hot today! Same again tomorrow!For the tanning at NABBA do you know of anybody offering it as a service?


I know, it's just difficult training in this weather, and cardio is just a killer. By all accounts, it's meant to be nice for a few weeks:cursing:

I'm not aware of any services for tanning at the nabba show. To think of it, I haven't seen any at nabba shows. A lot use dream tan so don't have the spray tans like at some ukbff shows. Have you thought about tan yet? What tan have you used before?


----------



## Keeks

:cursing: Melting already this morning! Fasted cardio done, HIIT on rower and off to the gym shortly in the hope it will be slightly cooler than if I go this after. Then Im going to chill out and spend the afternoon in the sun!


----------



## Keeks

I'm loving weekend nap time in the Sun, had a snooze both yesterday and today and its been lovely.  Hot session at gym this morning, drenched again with no air, was tough.

Bi's & tri's super sets

Machine dips with alternate db curls vertical grip 3x15 of each

Rope pull downs 3x 20 holding every 5th rep with preacher curls 3x15

Kickbacks 3x20 with cable bar curls 3x15

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3x30

Xtrainer for second cardio session.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I'm loving weekend nap time in the Sun, had a snooze both yesterday and today and its been lovely.  Hot session at gym this morning, drenched again with no air, was tough.
> 
> Bi's & tri's super sets
> 
> Machine dips with alternate db curls vertical grip 3x15 of each
> 
> Rope pull downs 3x 20 holding every 5th rep with preacher curls 3x15
> 
> Kickbacks 3x20 with cable bar curls 3x15
> 
> Abs
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3x30
> 
> Xtrainer for second cardio session.


I had a nap in work today in the sun...burnt my nose 

Really not looking forward to this weeks training, given the weather they have forecast


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I had a nap in work today in the sun...burnt my nose
> 
> Really not looking forward to this weeks training, given the weather they have forecast


Ha ha, that's what you get for napping on the job, although my face is glowing tonight! 

Yep, same here, dreading the week ahead for training, it's gonna be awful. Legs tomorrow and I'm pretty sure it might make me cry if it's still as hot. :thumbdown:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, that's what you get for napping on the job, although my face is glowing tonight!
> 
> Yep, same here, dreading the week ahead for training, it's gonna be awful. Legs tomorrow and I'm pretty sure it might make me cry if it's still as hot. :thumbdown:


Same here... my 'sweat shed' is going to be like working out in the Sahara :laugh:

Sounds like you had a good workout and naps are brilliant for getting your energy back, I call them power naps

Right I better get my jelly and quark made for tomorrow


----------



## Keeks

Fasted power walk at 6am and sweltering already, DREADING legs and more cardio tonight! :cursing: But what a lovely start to the week!


----------



## H10dst

Legs tonight for me too. Think we're doing lunges again so that's my legs ruined for the week!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Legs tonight for me too. Think we're doing lunges again so that's my legs ruined for the week!!!


 :lol: Enjoy!!!! I personally love lunges, they're ace :cursing: :lol: Hope you're well and had a nice weekend!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :lol: Enjoy!!!! I personally love lunges, they're ace :cursing: :lol: Hope you're well and had a nice weekend!


They are good but I wobble all over the place!!! Still convinced I'm either shrinking or stopped making progress?!?! Had a nice weekend in the garden topping up my sunburn, how about you?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> They are good but I wobble all over the place!!! Still convinced I'm either shrinking or stopped making progress?!?! Had a nice weekend in the garden topping up my sunburn, how about you?


Lol, don't am thinking like that, think positive. As long as diet and training ok, then everything's ok.

Yes, had a nice weekend thanks, enjoyed snoozing in the sun and catching up with some friends, was nice thanks


----------



## Keeks

My god, its hot! So tonights leg session was even more evil than usual! 

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 15 superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats 3 x 20

Pelvic lifts 3 x 20

Leg press feet high & wide 4 x 25

HIIT on rower for 2nd cardio session.


----------



## H10dst

It was a sweaty one tonight I must agree. Legs for me too, heavy squats, calve raises, leg extensions, lunges more calve raises and some biceps to finish. Felt good tonight too (apart from sweaty-ness) chest and triceps tomorrow, how about you??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It was a sweaty one tonight I must agree. Legs for me too, heavy squats, calve raises, leg extensions, lunges more calve raises and some biceps to finish. Felt good tonight too (apart from sweaty-ness) chest and triceps tomorrow, how about you??


Good sesh!  Im doing chest and shoulders tonight, love shoulders day! :bounce: Then devil cardio on Xtrainer! :cursing:

Have a good day! :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> My god, its hot! So tonights leg session was even more evil than usual!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying ham curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Single leg curls 3 x 15 superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 3 x 20
> 
> Pelvic lifts 3 x 20
> 
> Leg press feet high & wide 4 x 25
> 
> HIIT on rower for 2nd cardio session.


Good workout keeks :thumbup:

Oooh it was legs for me too... sweaty wasn't the word :laugh:

It looked like id just came out of the shower .


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Good workout keeks :thumbup:
> 
> Oooh it was legs for me too... sweaty wasn't the word :laugh:
> 
> It looked like id just came out of the shower .


Lol, I think I was drier when I came out of the shower last night, its so tough in this weather, especially cardio, Im dreading it! :crying:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Lol, I think I was drier when I came out of the shower last night, its so tough in this weather, especially cardio, Im dreading it! :crying:


Oh don't, fasted HIIT tomorrow, I'm dreading it... I usually like it but in this weather :nono:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Oh don't, fasted HIIT tomorrow, I'm dreading it... I usually like it but in this weather :nono:


Lol, ANY cardio in this heat is torture! But no pain, no gain, or at least thats what I keep telling my sweaty self!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Lol, ANY cardio in this heat is torture! But no pain, no gain, or at least thats what I keep telling my sweaty self!


So true


----------



## DiggyV

This heat is why I train at 6:15 am :lol:


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> This heat is why I train at 6:15 am :lol:


Lol, yep I can see why. I do my first cardio session then but even at that time, for the last few days its been hot already. :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

I rather like the sweat I get on in out tin topped gym!! :w00t:


----------



## eezy1

hey keeks hows it going 

ive never tried walkiing lunges or any kinda lunge for legs. how do you rate them?


----------



## Keeks

Today, I have reached the ulitmate :cursing: of feeling like :cursing: Soooo lethargic and at a couple of points today, I nearly fell asleep at my desk. Its been a very tough day with this heat, its awful but got to stay spot on with prep and it is bl00dy difficult right now. :crying:

Despite this, had a really good session at the gym, and my shoulders really seemed to look good when training them so this cheered me up.  Well it did until I started cardio on Xtrainer, literally collasped off it when I'd done, soaked through and with no air in the gym, it was an absolute ass of a cardio session.

Shoulders

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Machine press - 16,14,12,10 reps

Front alternate db raises - 14,12,10 reps

Rear delt raises - 16,14,12 reps

Front db static hold x 2 till failure (approx 30 secs)

Chest

Press ups 3 x 15

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline db flies 3 x 20


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I rather like the sweat I get on in out tin topped gym!! :w00t:


Well your just crazy crazy then! :tongue: x



eezy1 said:


> hey keeks hows it going
> 
> ive never tried walkiing lunges or any kinda lunge for legs. how do you rate them?


Hallo! Yeah all good thanks, very very very hot and feeling this heat, but good.  Hows you?

Oh you gotta do lunges!!!!!!!! I do the unweighted lunges, where the back knee comes low enough to touch the floor, 40 - 45 reps and sometimes finish off with some too, killer but know they work well for me. Ive also just started doing reverse lunges too, and they too are killer, but again, worth it if they do the trick.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Well your just crazy crazy then! :tongue: x
> 
> Hallo! Yeah all good thanks, very very very hot and feeling this heat, but good.  Hows you?
> 
> Oh you gotta do lunges!!!!!!!! I do the unweighted lunges, where the back knee comes low enough to touch the floor, 40 - 45 reps and sometimes finish off with some too, killer but know they work well for me. Ive also just started doing reverse lunges too, and they too are killer, but again, worth it if they do the trick.


I resemble that statement of fact!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I resemble that statement of fact!


  Hope you're well anyway (even if a little crazy!)! :thumb:


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Well your just crazy crazy then! :tongue: x
> 
> Hallo! Yeah all good thanks, very very very hot and feeling this heat, but good.  Hows you?
> 
> Oh you gotta do lunges!!!!!!!! I do the unweighted lunges, where the back knee comes low enough to touch the floor, 40 - 45 reps and sometimes finish off with some too, killer but know they work well for me. Ive also just started doing reverse lunges too, and they too are killer, but again, worth it if they do the trick.


feeling the heat here too! :surrender:

i was training back today and ripped open a callus for the first time ever, then 5 mins later tore another open on my other hand. ruined my workout :crying:

so if i started doing walking lunges with some added weight, would it be a good mass builder for legs? what areas do they target


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Hope you're well anyway (even if a little crazy!)! :thumb:


Mate I am fine thanks,busy killing a cancer! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Mate I am fine thanks,busy killing a cancer! :thumb: :lol:


WHAT????????? :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> feeling the heat here too! :surrender:
> 
> i was training back today and ripped open a callus for the first time ever, then 5 mins later tore another open on my other hand. ruined my workout :crying:
> 
> so if i started doing walking lunges with some added weight, would it be a good mass builder for legs? what areas do they target


Its tough in this heat, for sure!

Eeeek, that sounds painful, hope they're not too bad.

Hmmmm, good mass builder, I dont know, but know the help develop the thighs and strengthen the hips, and help tighten the tush by working glutes and hamstrings. And they're such fun!!! Very wobbly when starting out, but you do learn to balance better.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> WHAT????????? :confused1:


I have a form of cancer mate,Dermal t-cell lymphoma,no biggie though I will smash it,i have had it 5 or 6 years ,they couldn't work out what it was until biopsy confirmed it,sorry I thought you saw it in my thread,or I wouldn't have joked about it in here,sorry!!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I have a form of cancer mate,Dermal t-cell lymphoma,no biggie though I will smash it,i have had it 5 or 6 years ,they couldn't work out what it was until biopsy confirmed it,sorry I thought you saw it in my thread,or I wouldn't have joked about it in here,sorry!!


 mg: No I've missed that.....so sorry! x


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> mg: No I've missed that.....so sorry! x


Thanks ,but don't be I love a challenge!Hence my attitude,got way too much to live for and it is mild as they go realy!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Thanks ,but don't be I love a challenge!Hence my attitude,got way too much to live for and it is mild as they go realy!


Lol, best attitude to have, and you've got a great fight in you so sure you'll bash it on its way.


----------



## Northern Lass

biglbs said:


> I have a form of cancer mate,Dermal t-cell lymphoma,no biggie though I will smash it,i have had it 5 or 6 years ,they couldn't work out what it was until biopsy confirmed it,sorry I thought you saw it in my thread,or I wouldn't have joked about it in here,sorry!!


I'm sorry biggy! Is it CLL? My OH has CLL he was diagnosed 3 or 4 years ago. He had treatment and it has unfortunately showed its ugly face, but they're just keeping an eye on at the moment for any drastic changes.. Them biopsy's are not nice, are they?



Keeks- sorry for hijacking your thread


----------



## biglbs

YummyMummy said:


> I'm sorry biggy! Is it CLL? My OH has CLL he was diagnosed 3 or 4 years ago. He had treatment and it has unfortunately showed its ugly face, but they're just keeping an eye on at the moment for any drastic changes.. Them biopsy's are not nice, are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Keeks- sorry for hijacking your thread


Mine is treated with a cream,radiotherapy/light therapy is the only treatment on offer but nothing will cure this I am told,it is just controlled.

I am so sorry for your other half too,please feel welcome to chat about it in my thread,it is important you talk too!or Pm

Thanks keeks xx


----------



## Keeks

URGH!!! KNACKERED!!!!!!!!! Absolutely shattered today, zero energy again, and would be slightly worried at this amount of lethargy and tiredness at this stage in prep, if it wasnt for the fact that everyone is the same at the moment, this weather is so draining. So, head down and crack on! 

Fasted power walk and it was slightly cooler today so it has been slightly easier, but only slightly! Then back, abs and cardio on Xtrainer tonight, but still left the gym a great big sweaty mess as previous nights.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 15

Upright row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holdng every 5th rep

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

This morning when I got up, I also thought my ass felt different (no jokes) I mean smaller, and so looking in the mirror, I can actually see good changes now and I do look different. Up until now, I have been very critical and had convinced myself that Im not changing, but I also tend to find my body changes quite a bit, then stalls, then changes, then stalls.....very frustrating but happy with what Im seeing this week, especially with being so tired. I also know that in a few days time, I will say the complete opposite to what Ive just said, and that I feel very little in the way of change, constant mind games for me and literally from one minute to the next, I change both how I see myself and my opinion on my progress! :confused1: :cursing:  Oh well, we'll see what Saturdays weigh in/measurements and pics say.


----------



## BestBefore1989

if you want independent verification that your ass feels different  ................................................................ :cursingAM, you'll have to ask some one who's felt it before.

:lol: As ever, your doing great Hun :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

I'm tired too but that's due to my little girl and I think some of it is due to the weather. I wouldn't worry too much hun, you're doing really well


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> if you want independent verification that your ass feels different  ................................................................ :cursingAM, you'll have to ask some one who's felt it before.
> 
> :lol: As ever, your doing great Hun :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Well Im no perve, and this sounds weird but I did have a good feel of it and it does feel firmer and tighter, so I think the the third mini leg session per week is really helping with hams/glutes, and feel like Im on the right track.

And thank you, head down and working as hard as usual!


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> I'm tired too but that's due to my little girl and I think some of it is due to the weather. I wouldn't worry too much hun, you're doing really well


Thanks hun, I know everyones feeling it at the moment, just makes it a little tougher but the sun is nice so not cursing it too much. 

?????Whats up with your girl? Poorly or is it this weather?


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Thanks hun, I know everyones feeling it at the moment, just makes it a little tougher but the sun is nice so not cursing it too much.
> 
> ?????Whats up with your girl? Poorly or is it this weather?


Poorly I'm afraid- I took her to a baby club last week and caught a nasty cold, when she cries its all croaky and in the night she is coughing, waking her self up.


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Poorly I'm afraid- I took her to a baby club last week and caught a nasty cold, when she cries its all croaky and in the night she is coughing, waking her self up.


Aww, poor thing, hope she gets well soon, big hugs! Hope you're ok anyway hun, will check in on your journal.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Comon girls its not that hot


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> Comon girls its not that hot


 mg: It is if your training hard! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Had a plop session tonight, back and biceps but wasn't feeling it  my Deads were poo cause felt sick every rep!! Need to have a small tea on back night but always feel fine until I've eaten!!! Biceps were still bit wrecked from other night so was bit daft training them. Received my BCAA drink today from max nutrition so will see how that helps.

Hope everything's ok with you?? Xx


----------



## Northern Lass

Mr_Morocco said:


> Comon girls its not that hot


You can't be training hard enough lol


----------



## Bad Alan

I've found yoooou 

All looks well and like you said above everyone seems to be their own worst critics (good thing IMO) so if you are feeling good changes I'm sure you're well on track! Mind games do seen in full effect but you've got the experience to know better than to pay attention to the little voices lol.

Only now can I appreciate the energy/lethargy and you're far more experienced than me so just keep trying to keep intensity up in the gym and die on the sofa when you get home haha.

In from now on


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Had a plop session tonight, back and biceps but wasn't feeling it  my Deads were poo cause felt sick every rep!! Need to have a small tea on back night but always feel fine until I've eaten!!! Biceps were still bit wrecked from other night so was bit daft training them. Received my BCAA drink today from max nutrition so will see how that helps.
> 
> Hope everything's ok with you?? Xx


Morning. How long before you eat are you training? Yep, you daft sausage, if you're still feeling sore then train something else, your not giving yourself enough recovery time.

Yeah Im good-ish thanks. Just really feeling sluggish, this heat is wiping me out. Its so difficult prepping in this weather, but roll on weekend and a few afternoon naps.  x



Bad Alan said:


> I've found yoooou
> 
> All looks well and like you said above everyone seems to be their own worst critics (good thing IMO) so if you are feeling good changes I'm sure you're well on track! Mind games do seen in full effect but you've got the experience to know better than to pay attention to the little voices lol.
> 
> Only now can I appreciate the energy/lethargy and you're far more experienced than me so just keep trying to keep intensity up in the gym and die on the sofa when you get home haha.
> 
> In from now on


Good morning and welcome! 

Ha ha, the little voices are messing with me this morning for sure, :cursing: so will try and ignore them today. Yep I agree, better way to be more critical than too relaxed, you're your own and best critic eh?! :laugh:

Im still learning and comparing to past experiences. Somethings I can relate to from previos preps, but its a constant learning curve for me too, which I do enjoy too, always good to try something new and if it doesnt work, then at least its been tried, move on and learn.

And I bypass the sofa most evenings, Im straight to bed!


----------



## Jay.32

Morning hun x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning hun x


Good morning. Still going strong I hope or do you need a push from my friend, hope not! :nono:


----------



## Keeks

I think today is going to be one of those days.......saw a lone magpie this morning and that means oh heck.

Knackered already, and not sure if its my blond-ness, tiredness, or diet brain, but I did my jelly prep this morning and nearly used my tuna fork to mix it :cursing: then nearly poured my coffee in my porridge instead of water, and I havent even got to work.

But its nearly Friday so its all good! :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

go on then.. mr motivator pic please


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> go on then.. mr motivator pic please


Knew you wanted one secretly! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Well not too bad a day really, sluggish but its nearly weekend so I can fight the slug! 

Fasted power walk, then legs and HIIT on rower tonight. Leg session was especially gruelling, there was no air in the gym, so was awful, really bad when squatting and doing walking lunges :cursing:

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 (done slightly heavier tonight but not holding every 5th rep this time)

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15

Walking lunges 4 x 20

The last 4 sets of walking lunges, although only half of the reps I did too start the session, just well and truly finished legs off........bl00dy good session judging by the ultimate wobble down the gym stairs. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Well not too bad a day really, sluggish but its nearly weekend so I can fight the slug!
> 
> Fasted power walk, then legs and HIIT on rower tonight. Leg session was especially gruelling, there was no air in the gym, so was awful, really bad when squatting and doing walking lunges :cursing:
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 (done slightly heavier tonight but not holding every 5th rep this time)
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 25
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 20
> 
> The last 4 sets of walking lunges, although only half of the reps I did too start the session, just well and truly finished legs off........bl00dy good session judging by the ultimate wobble down the gym stairs. :thumb:


I know how you feel, It was legs for me too and with the heat its 10 x harder lol.

This heat is staying tho


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> I know how you feel, It was legs for me too and with the heat its 10 x harder lol.
> 
> This heat is staying tho


Awful isnt it?!

Well we've made it this far through the week with this heat, and now its nearly weekend, I do hope it stays as I will be having some afternoon snoozes in the sun, and I cant wait!


----------



## Keeks

HUNGRY!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> HUNGRY!!!! :cursing:


TFIF !

Should make you feel better 

Lazy weekend planned?


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> TFIF !
> 
> Should make you feel better
> 
> Lazy weekend planned?


EXACTLY!!!!! Love Fridays! 

Very important stuff to do this weekend, including Saturday afternoon snoozing in the sun, and the same on Sunday, very excited!  Need to catch up on the rest really, so looking forward to a bit of laziness. You?


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> EXACTLY!!!!! Love Fridays!
> 
> Very important stuff to do this weekend, including Saturday afternoon snoozing in the sun, and the same on Sunday, very excited!  Need to catch up on the rest really, so looking forward to a bit of laziness. You?


Hahah best way get your feet up! Meant to be nice weather just don't fall asleep too long in the sun 

Work, work, work but will fit training in tmro at some point!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Hahah best way get your feet up! Meant to be nice weather just don't fall asleep too long in the sun
> 
> Work, work, work but will fit training in tmro at some point!


Well don't work too hard!

Lol, I'll set my alarm just in case, and probably wake up looking like a beetroot, but a rested up beetroot!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Well don't work too hard!
> 
> Lol, I'll set my alarm just in case, and probably wake up looking like a beetroot, but a rested up beetroot!


Ill try not to 

I would dont be getting tan lines now!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Ill try not to
> 
> I would dont be getting tan lines now!


 :lol: Nothing wrong with tan lines, still sporting last weeks!!! Have a good weekend anyway!


----------



## Keeks

Tough ass day in the world of prep today. Felt a bit better energy wise so thats been good, and double cardio done, but everyone has been talking food! :cursing: Folk at work have had breakfast butties and doughnuts, and weekend bbq food talk galore.

I do find that throughout prep, the food thing is my main problem. Training and cardio, I just get on with it, head down and crack on, but the diet and can be tough, and days like this, when all you can think about is food, its so difficult and I know I stand out from others and their normal evening/weekend lives where they can eat and do what they want. Downside to prep, however, the upside is I feel like this week things have progressed well, and so its worth it.

Rant and moan over.

And besides, its all good cos its FRIDAY!


----------



## LittleChris

Highs and lows all part of the journey as you know. Another week closer and a new week to maximise your results. Enjoy the sun!


----------



## Keeks

LittleChris said:


> Highs and lows all part of the journey as you know. Another week closer and a new week to maximise your results. Enjoy the sun!


Yep, all good fun and it's another week completed and closer to that end goal.

Cheers, you too.


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: Very happy with things this week, another drop on the scales and in measurements, so all in all, a tough but good week. I dont mind the weeks being tough so much if I know things are going in the right direction.

I also feel like as the weeks go on, looking ay my prep diaries/pics from previous, I am getting to know how my body more and more, it seems I can tell a little more how my body will respond to any changes, good or bad. Im still learning, and always will be, but I do like knowing and sort of predicting what will happen or what I need to do to make things happen.

Will post progress pics next week as it will be the five week point in the ten week challenge so will have to do a full update with pics and measurements etc for that. At that stage I will be ten weeks out from my first show, thirteen to my last.


----------



## TELBOR

Good work keeks and enjoy the cat naps this weekend


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Good work keeks and enjoy the cat naps this weekend


Cheers, I will do!!!!!  Have a fab weekend too!


----------



## Keeks

Very up and down weekend this weekend,  followed by :cursing: followed by :thumbup1:

All training done as usual, very tough again in this heat, but good sessions.

Saturday

Fasted HIIT on rower

Mini legs/shoulders & abs

2nd cardio session on Xtrainer

Sunday

Fasted HIIT on rower with tabata

Bi's, tri's & abs

2nd cardio session on Xtrainer

Arguing with the other half has half ruined the weekend, but then being lazy in the sun and catching up on some rest and sleep has been lovely, and has cheered me up. I dont feel lazy if Im sunbathing.  Had a family catch up too which was really nice, so not a completely cr4ppy weekend. :thumb:

I do know that stress and my body DO NOT go well together, and with weekends upsets, looked in the mirror this morning and thought I just looked cr4p and so different compared to Friday morning when I thought I looked pretty ok. Now not sure if its my mind, or just how my body repsonds to being stress, but it was frustrating, but that thought put aside for now, Im ready to bash through another week of prep. :bounce: Recharged and ready to go............


----------



## Northern Lass

Sorry to hear you have been a bit down hun.. it's all psychological what you're seeing in the mirror there. Your doing well... Chin Up and take your anger out at the gym tomorrow, it will def make you feel better hun.

Take care:thumbup1:


----------



## CJ

Stress will certainly make the body retain water..I get that


----------



## RACK

Back round these parts for a bit so had to pop in and say "HEYUP!" to the little kripsy kreme lover 

Hope all it good Keeks


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Sorry to hear you have been a bit down hun.. it's all psychological what you're seeing in the mirror there. Your doing well... Chin Up and take your anger out at the gym tomorrow, it will def make you feel better hun.
> 
> Take care:thumbup1:


Cheers hun. Yep, a lot is psychological, so not letting it mess with my head, and feeling fine now and de-stressed so all good.

Hope you're well. 



CJ said:


> Stress will certainly make the body retain water..I get that


Yep, I swear Im half human, half camel. Any excuse to retain water and my body does. :cursing: 



RACK said:


> Back round these parts for a bit so had to pop in and say "HEYUP!" to the little kripsy kreme lover
> 
> Hope all it good Keeks


Heyup Rack. How goes it? Mmmm, I could just eat a doughnut right now :drool:

Yep, all good thanks, and hope all's good with you!


----------



## Northern Lass

All good here thanks... just waiting for my food to go down and then it's squatting time


----------



## RACK

I'm all good, Just gettin myself ready for ibiza. Need my nightclub muscles on show haha x


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> I'm all good, Just gettin myself ready for ibiza. Need my nightclub muscles on show haha x


 :lol: Nightclub muscles for the night, but beach muscles for the day. :thumb: Have a super time, and glad you're well. x


----------



## Keeks

Feeling a lot better today, lot more de-stressed and have upped vit c and added some dandelion root just to help with water retention.

Fasted power walk done, then legs and HIIT on rower tonight.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying ham curls - 5 reps, then drop weight then 10 reps, then drop weight and 15 reps, holding every last rep on each x 3 full sets superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20 :cursing:

Single leg curls (heavy-ish) 3 x 10 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Pelvic lifts 4 x 25

Abductors 3 x 20

Leg press feet high & wide - 5 reps, then drop weight for 10 reps, then drop weight for 15 reps x 3 full sets

:cursing: Super jelly legs after, good work! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

URGH sums up today! :cursing:  So hot, uncomfortable, hot and uncomfortable! :cursing: And hungry but dont feel like eating, and thirsty but have been peeing like a racehorse today, its like someones flicked a switch and the waters just dropping away, have literally peed about 2 stone today I'm sure. Also had a dull headache all day, probably due to the weather and lack of sleep last night due to feeling like I was on fire, slept with no covers, no clothes, fan on and window open and still red hot, so as soon as I got showered after the gym tonight, same again, and still boiling!

Anyway, fasted power walk this morning, then shoulders, chest & abs with 2nd cardio session done on Xtrainer.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 20

Heavy lat rasies 3 x 20

Arnold press 3 x 20 superset with db press 3 x 20

Front plate raises 3 x 20

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 15

Incline db flies 3 x 15 superset with press ups 3 x 15

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Foooked, simply fooked!


----------



## biglbs

I was on fire, slept with no covers, no clothes, fan on and window open and still red hot, so as soon as I got showered after the gym

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^I read this and realised I did not have your address,blast!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I was on fire, slept with no covers, no clothes, fan on and window open and still red hot, so as soon as I got showered after the gym
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^I read this and realised I did not have your address,blast!


 :lol: :lol: I will give you my address if you promise to bring round an industrial size fan, its very much needed right now! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: I will give you my address if you promise to bring round an industrial size fan, its very much needed right now! :thumb:


Ok!


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> Ok!


you're a tart Tom, however I guess that isn't news is it? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> you're a tart Tom, however I guess that isn't news is it? :lol:


Just as well all the ladies know that I am no threat,taking it as it's meant a?

My Mrs loves the tart in me mate:thumb:


----------



## DiggyV

biglbs said:


> Just as well all the ladies know that I am no threat,taking it as it's meant a?
> 
> My Mrs loves the tart in me mate:thumb:


Absolutely mate! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Just as well all the ladies know that I am no threat,taking it as it's meant a?
> 
> My Mrs loves the tart in me mate:thumb:


Just as long as you bring a fan, its all ok with me!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Again.......URGH!!!!! Please someone turn down this heat, its getting too much now, zapped of energy, so hot and uncomfortable, and training and the 2nd cardio sessions are now just getting ridiculously tough.

Slight diet change this week, bringing in a few low carb days, and today being the 2nd low carb day means energy is even lower, but Thursday tomorrow, nearly weekend so all is good. 

Progress wise, dont feel like this weeks going that well, even with diet change, I can just feel that its not as good a week as last, and know that my body does this after a good week, progress slows for a week or two then progresses well again. I know this is part due to the weather and stress at weekend, but getting through the week, and at this stage, Im not going to panic just yet.

Anyway, fasted power walk this morning, then back, abs and cardio on Xtrainer tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Upright row 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

And now to try and cool down a bit!


----------



## Keeks

Hungry and hot, and its only 7.30!! :cursing: And watching the weather this morning and seeing this hot weathers going to last a bit longer, oh heck! But cant wait for another weekend of snoozing in the sun, very very very excited by that! :thumb:

Dreading tonights leg session, and will be doing HIIT on rower for 2nd cardio session, with fasted power walk done this morning.

Have a good day all!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Hungry and hot, and its only 7.30!! :cursing: And watching the weather this morning and seeing this hot weathers going to last a bit longer, oh heck! But cant wait for another weekend of snoozing in the sun, very very very excited by that! :thumb:
> 
> Dreading tonights leg session, and will be doing HIIT on rower for 2nd cardio session, with fasted power walk done this morning.
> 
> Have a good day all!


It's Friday-eve so smile 

Sunshine will be out for you all weekend for relaxing and leg day is to be celebrated its the best day so 'av it!

Don't envy you on the hiit cardio though


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> It's Friday-eve so smile
> 
> Sunshine will be out for you all weekend for relaxing and leg day is to be celebrated its the best day so 'av it!
> 
> Don't envy you on the hiit cardio though


 mg: I should neg you for the leg day comment, leg days were created by satan!!!!! :angry: :lol:

But yep, Friday-eve so thats good,  and weekend round the corner so even better!  But still a big no-no for leg day!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> mg: I should neg you for the leg day comment, leg days were created by satan!!!!! :angry: :lol:
> 
> But yep, Friday-eve so thats good,  and weekend round the corner so even better!  But still a big no-no for leg day!


I'm with you on the legs.. I've just finished doing them and they're killer. There not to be enjoyed lol


----------



## RACK

The feeling you might have stalled in progress could be due to the heat Keeks, I've felt terrible in the gym since the hot weather. Only thing I've found that makes me feel better is an extra litre or 2 of water. Could be worth a try 

Quick question, noticed your workouts have high reps, do you have times when you drop the reps down and lift heavy?


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> The feeling you might have stalled in progress could be due to the heat Keeks, I've felt terrible in the gym since the hot weather. Only thing I've found that makes me feel better is an extra litre or 2 of water. Could be worth a try
> 
> Quick question, noticed your workouts have high reps, do you have times when you drop the reps down and lift heavy?


Yeah I've upped water, and having loads of ice cold green tea which is ace, but know its more than likely down to the heat, everyone seems to be struggling.

Usually do high reps, and lift more heavy-ish when not prepping really. Always do high reps for legs though.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> mg: I should neg you for the leg day comment, leg days were created by satan!!!!! :angry: :lol:
> 
> But yep, Friday-eve so thats good,  and weekend round the corner so even better!  But still a big no-no for leg day!


Haha I trained mine for the first time in two and a half weeks after prep Tuesday, still absolutely rinsed stumbling everywhere took literally ten minutes to get socks and shoes on today. So what's not to love about leg day!?!?


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I trained mine for the first time in two and a half weeks after prep Tuesday, still absolutely rinsed stumbling everywhere took literally ten minutes to get socks and shoes on today. So what's not to love about leg day!?!?


 :lol: Oh dear, the joys of leg days, lasting discomfort for days and super wobbly-ness......yep, of course leg days are ace! 

Hope you're well anyway.


----------



## DiggyV

Some inspiration for leg day:



And what happens if you dont:


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> Some inspiration for leg day:
> 
> View attachment 129328
> View attachment 129329
> View attachment 129330
> View attachment 129331
> View attachment 129332
> View attachment 129333
> View attachment 129334
> 
> 
> And what happens if you dont:
> 
> View attachment 129335
> View attachment 129336
> View attachment 129337
> View attachment 129338


That's ace, but you're still not selling leg day to me...........I'm still really really dreading it cos I think its even hotter today, and the gym is like a sauna with no air, and some buggger keeps shutting the windows during the day!

But I do like moaning about leg day!


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> That's ace, but you're still not selling leg day to me...........I'm still really really dreading it cos I think its even hotter today, and the gym is like a sauna with no air, and some buggger keeps shutting the windows during the day!
> 
> But I do like moaning about leg day!


 :lol:

Someone should have a word with Hugh Jackman though...


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> :lol:
> 
> Someone should have a word with Hugh Jackman though...


 :confused1:


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> :confused1:


In the "x-men don't let x-men" photo, its Hugh Jackman (the guy that plays Wolverine) on the right. All upper and no legs :lol:


----------



## Keeks

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tonights session was way beyond evil  It was unbearable, I was dripping with sweat even before I started! I wanted to cry,and swore lot, but powered through, then like I wasnt hot enough, HIIT on rower. :crying:

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15

When I left the gym and got in my car, it said 31 degrees and it was after 6pm!!! Literall couldnt wait to get showered, and after standing in front of the fan for aggggggggges, now ready for some star-fishing interspersed with more fan action. :crying: :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Leg session tonight and it was warm!!! Was running late so had to blast everything quickly which made it even warmerer!!! I don't mind training in the heat as it doubles up as a cardio session too!!

Hope you are well anyway?? X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Leg session tonight and it was warm!!! Was running late so had to blast everything quickly which made it even warmerer!!! I don't mind training in the heat as it doubles up as a cardio session too!!
> 
> Hope you are well anyway?? X


Ha ha, well Im not overly keen on legs in this heat, and still have to do double cardio its just urgh right now.

Yeah all good thanks, hot but good!  And you? x


----------



## H10dst

I'm alright, back training properly after my holiday although diet is wobbling a bit in this heat with all the ice creams etc about?!?! It's chip day tomorrow at work then I'm going to try and have a good week next week.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm alright, back training properly after my holiday although diet is wobbling a bit in this heat with all the ice creams etc about?!?! It's chip day tomorrow at work then I'm going to try and have a good week next week.


Ice cream and chips :crying: I want!!!!!!!!! Yep, everyone seems to be struggling with the weather, just do what you can really, and good your back into training anyway.


----------



## H10dst

It's nice but my waistline isn't liking them!!! Kind of got out of sync with making dinners on Sunday night so I just chuck something together in the morning which isn't ideal. I've been mainly having prawn salad for snack then jacket spud for dinner couple of shakes then the off ice cream here or there so it's not that bad.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It's nice but my waistline isn't liking them!!! Kind of got out of sync with making dinners on Sunday night so I just chuck something together in the morning which isn't ideal. I've been mainly having prawn salad for snack then jacket spud for dinner couple of shakes then the off ice cream here or there so it's not that bad.


Doesnt sound too bad then, just need to get back fully into routine and you'll be fine.


----------



## H10dst

Yep, just munching on some cheese and ryvita at the moment which is BAAAADDD


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yep, just munching on some cheese and ryvita at the moment which is BAAAADDD


No more food talk, please!!!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Hi Keeks hope the leg session wasn't too bad for you in this heat

Just got back from asda, have you been there today? ? No QUARK!!!


----------



## H10dst

No quark!! That's outrageous. I'm loving the lemon one at the moment Mmmm


----------



## Northern Lass

They dont do flavoured at asda


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Hi Keeks hope the leg session wasn't too bad for you in this heat
> 
> Just got back from asda, have you been there today? ? No QUARK!!!


Evening hun. Leg session was evil, soooooooo hot!

NO QUARK!!!! :cursing: Thats even more evil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



H10dst said:


> No quark!! That's outrageous. I'm loving the lemon one at the moment Mmmm


The lemon one on vanilla protein pancakes is pure heaven! :drool:


----------



## Bad Alan

Killed it 

Top effort on the high rep legs in this heat and glad to see you survived lol, find my quads tend to grow much better at higher rep ranges and volume too! Double cardio must be a slog too, it'll all be worth it in a couple of months or so and you know it though!!

Keep it up!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Killed it
> 
> Top effort on the high rep legs in this heat and glad to see you survived lol, find my quads tend to grow much better at higher rep ranges and volume too! Double cardio must be a slog too, it'll all be worth it in a couple of months or so and you know it though!!
> 
> Keep it up!


Only just survived!! It was torture, more than usual, but made me push that little bit more to get through it, knowing that at this stage I need to be giving it 110% all the time, heat or not, no excuses in this game! And the fact that its Friday today, and a lazy weekend in the sun is on its way, which I need and cant wait for!


----------



## Keeks

TFI its sunny Friday! :bounce: Cardio only today, fasted power walk done, then HIIT on rower tonight.

Now at 5 weeks into prep, and will post progress pics tomorrow as its the half way in the 10 week challenge, and so far, I am happy-ish with how preps going, even though this heat is affecting things, appetites still lagging, energy is suffering and sleep is just beyond rubbish, but just cracking on as best as I can and doing all I can do.

Another weekend chilling in the sun this weekend, so will help recharge batteries for another fun-filled week of prep, will be training as usual but will try be training in the mornings when it mght just be slightly cooler.


----------



## DiggyV

I had a terrible night last night as well, feel your frustration. Posted an appropriate video in my journal :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape

I feel like my leg session was just a waste of time this week. The gym was humid and all the doors were closed, no air at all. I was dripping before I'd even finished my warmup sets! Trained heavier but felt I got less out of it as with legs I needed to do more reps. Just couldn't breathe properly, shouldn't have made it an excuse. Props for cracking on and getting through it Keeks, makes me feel guilty for not doing the same. :surrender:


----------



## dtlv

Haha, not been to visit this journal in ages and it's still all about the quark and how much dislike we have for leg day... love it! :lol: 

Double cardio though, that's tough at the best of times... have some interesting memories of doing that on kcals that were probably a bit too low. Definitely find that some carbs between the first and second session help with that kind of protocol too.

Anyway, gimmie a quick recap @Keeks... what's the plan contest and training wise for the short-medium term?


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> I had a terrible night last night as well, feel your frustration. Posted an appropriate video in my journal :lol:


Tough in this weather, as is everything. Will check it out when on laptop tonight.



Alanricksnape said:


> I feel like my leg session was just a waste of time this week. The gym was humid and all the doors were closed, no air at all. I was dripping before I'd even finished my warmup sets! Trained heavier but felt I got less out of it as with legs I needed to do more reps. Just couldn't breathe properly, shouldn't have made it an excuse. Props for cracking on and getting through it Keeks, makes me feel guilty for not doing the same. :surrender:


Lol, it's hard work but gotta power through it. I was the same dripping with sweat, nice, but all good fun!


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Haha, not been to visit this journal in ages and it's still all about the quark and how much dislike we have for leg day... love it! :lol:
> 
> Double cardio though, that's tough at the best of times... have some interesting memories of doing that on kcals that were probably a bit too low. Definitely find that some carbs between the first and second session help with that kind of protocol too.
> 
> Anyway, gimmie a quick recap @Keeks... what's the plan contest and training wise for the short-medium term?


Lol, it's like you've never been away, no change in here! I did wonder where you were, nice to hear from you anyway and hope all is well?

I'm ten weeks out from nabba England show, thirteen out for nabba UK show. Working my ass off now, but feeling a lot better that I did during the last failed prep. Working legs hard to try and get them in good nick, jmd just getting my head down and cracking on.

Full update with pics will be posted tomo, happy Ish at the minute, and feel legs have progressed a bit more, but still a lot of work to do.

Just started carb cycling again after a strict off season and steady carb diet, and will see how things go over next few weeks.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Lol, it's like you've never been away, no change in here! I did wonder where you were, nice to hear from you anyway and hope all is well?
> 
> I'm ten weeks out from nabba England show, thirteen out for nabba UK show. Working my ass off now, but feeling a lot better that I did during the last failed prep. Working legs hard to try and get them in good nick, jmd just getting my head down and cracking on.
> 
> Full update with pics will be posted tomo, happy Ish at the minute, and feel legs have progressed a bit more, but still a lot of work to do.
> 
> Just started carb cycling again after a strict off season and steady carb diet, and will see how things go over next few weeks.


You always have a good plan and are so well organized (or if that's not true you sure hide it well :lol: ). Am becoming more of a fan of carb cycling during cutting...I think it does have some advantages over flat macro diets.

Still ten weeks out from the nabba england, loads of time yet  Looking forward to the progress pics.

For me I'm good, and really enjoying the summer... I'm one of those that love the heat, and come over as really annoying with my enthusiasm and raised energy levels in it to those who don't! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> You always have a good plan and are so well organized (or if that's not true you sure hide it well :lol: ). Am becoming more of a fan of carb cycling during cutting...I think it does have some advantages over flat macro diets.
> 
> Still ten weeks out from the nabba england, loads of time yet  Looking forward to the progress pics.
> 
> For me I'm good, and really enjoying the summer... I'm one of those that love the heat, and come over as really annoying with my enthusiasm and raised energy levels in it to those who don't! :lol:


Ha ha, I am a stickler for being organised, always plan ahead for everything, and think that's why I prefer the bodybuilding lifestyle, fits with my OCD-ishness. 

Yep, I do like carb cycling, and mixes up the diet slightly too, which is always good when on a strict diet anyway.

Ten weeks is a decent amount of time, but still got a lot of work to do so will be using the ten weeks as well as I can do, especially if this heat continues, but I am loving the summer vibe&#8230;.everyone is happy, and I'm loving my morning power walk so much right now. And loving even more lazy weekend afternoons in the sun! :thumbup1:

Glad you're well anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Evening cardio was brutal tonight, HIIT on rower with a blast of tabata to finish, I was fooooooked after, well and truly, job well done! And now time for weekend!! :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Evening cardio was brutal tonight, HIIT on rower with a blast of tabata to finish, I was fooooooked after, well and truly, job well done! And now time for weekend!! :bounce:


Well done girly :thumbup:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Well done girly :thumbup:


Cheers hun!


----------



## Keeks

Weigh in, measurements and progress pics done, and although I thought this week hadnt gone quite as well progress-wise, it actually has and another steady drop on the scales and mesurements, so proves that my mind is playing tricks on me........I blame all this sun! 

I'm happy with things at the moment, and compared to my failed prep earlier in the year, Im feeling loads better and I'm ahead of where I was 10 weeks out in that prep, so Im hoping that this time, I will nail condition. I've still got a lot of work to do, but am a lot more confident, happier in myself and providing things in my personal life don't reach boiling point and knacker this prep, I'm confident I should be happy enough with my condition for these upcoming comps. 

Progress pics as of this morning.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Keeks said:


> Weigh in, measurements and progress pics done, and although I thought this week hadnt gone quite as well progress-wise, it actually has and another steady drop on the scales and mesurements, so proves that my mind is playing tricks on me........I blame all this sun!
> 
> I'm happy with things at the moment, and compared to my failed prep earlier in the year, Im feeling loads better and I'm ahead of where I was 10 weeks out in that prep, so Im hoping that this time, I will nail condition. I've still got a lot of work to do, but am a lot more confident, happier in myself and providing things in my personal life don't reach boiling point and knacker this prep, I'm confident I should be happy enough with my condition for these upcoming comps.
> 
> Progress pics as of this morning.
> 
> View attachment 129585
> View attachment 129586
> View attachment 129587
> View attachment 129588
> View attachment 129589
> View attachment 129590
> View attachment 129591
> View attachment 129592
> View attachment 129593
> View attachment 129594
> View attachment 129595


 :wub: looking hot there Keeks, sorry i mean good progress there Keeks,

Could you post up a tabata workout? Wanting to try 1 of these at home in the mornings


----------



## Keeks

Mr_Morocco said:


> :wub: looking hot there Keeks, sorry i mean good progress there Keeks,
> 
> Could you post up a tabata workout? Wanting to try 1 of these at home in the mornings


Lol, thank you. 

I try and mix it up a little, but something like this, doing either 30 second blast and 5 seconds recovery, or 45 second blast with 10 seconds recovery and maybe do 3 or 4 of the following, 2 or 3 times fully:

Star jumps

Burpees

Running & punching on the spot

Hill walkers

Side skater jump

Jump squats

Crunches

So for example - 30 sec blast of each, 5 sec recovery, star jumps, burpees, hill walkers, side skater jumps, do this 2 or 3 times = foooked! Doesnt seem a lot but when you do it, its killer! Enjoy!


----------



## Spragga

Looking great as usual!! Keep it up and you'll set the place on fire.!.!. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Spragga said:


> Looking great as usual!! Keep it up and you'll set the place on fire.!.!. :thumb:


Ahh thank you, fingers crossed! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Look great Keeks although I'm not 100% on the condition needed for your class, ten weeks out though and abs look like they are really coming in, upper quads starting to come in which must be a good sign as women tend to hold on lower body alot more, shoulders are really good especially in the rear pose. Standout part.

Good work and great to see you're pleased means you're well on track as no doubt your own toughest critic. Makes all the struggle worthwhile when you take progress shots and see how far you've come, should spur you on for the next few weeks as it gets tougher!

Keep at it like you say in a better place than previous outings, can't be a bad thing and you've clearly been working your ass off (literally lol) from reading your workouts!

Well done


----------



## Northern Lass

As you know I'm no expert but the quads are def showing and your back muscles. Awesome progress keep it up


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Look great Keeks although I'm not 100% on the condition needed for your class, ten weeks out though and abs look like they are really coming in, upper quads starting to come in which must be a good sign as women tend to hold on lower body alot more, shoulders are really good especially in the rear pose. Standout part.
> 
> Good work and great to see you're pleased means you're well on track as no doubt your own toughest critic. Makes all the struggle worthwhile when you take progress shots and see how far you've come, should spur you on for the next few weeks as it gets tougher!
> 
> Keep at it like you say in a better place than previous outings, can't be a bad thing and you've clearly been working your ass off (literally lol) from reading your workouts!
> 
> Well done


Thank you. At this stage, I could be better, but could be a lot worse so I'm happy enough. The last two weeks have been so tough with this weather though, and with the even greater lack of sleep, I am happy that things are moving as they are and progressing nicely.

A lot happier with how legs are looking compared to last year, quads and legs overall do seem to be looking better at the same time in last years prep, and didnt realise how much until I looked at some pictures from last years prep the other night. Its good to have them week by week to be able to look back at and track my progress, and compared to last year, even though at this stage I weighed less, I look better and more muscular now so all in all, happy with things. My legs and bum do tend to hold a lot of stubborn fat, so to see they are starting to come in slowly now, is a very good thing for me and means that the short off-season plan worked well and did the trick to try and get legs to come in leaner than earlier in the year, which was my main problem.

So yep, on with the hard work and hopefully seeing some decent results! :thumb:



YummyMummy said:


> As you know I'm no expert but the quads are def showing and your back muscles. Awesome progress keep it up


Thanks hun.  Happy with how quads are looking at the minute as my legs can be a very weak part, so at this stage, happy with them, still a lot to do though. Back should start ripping up more in next few weeks so should start looking better.


----------



## biglbs

Good work babe,realy good:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Good work babe,realy good:thumb:


Ahh thank you.


----------



## Keeks

So after looking forward ALLLLLLLLLLLLL week to a lazy afternoon in the sun, today the clouds come out! :cursing: But still tried to sunbathe, complete with blanket, and had a outside cat nap anyway! 

Fasted power walk this morning, then legs, shoulders & abs, with a 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer.

Legs - Supersets

Reverse lunges 3 x 15 with split squats 3 x 15

Leg curls on a ball with pelvc lifts 3 x 20 of each

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25 of each

Speed squats 4 x 25

Shoulders

Seated lat raises 3 x 15

Machine press 3 x 15

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Abs

Crunches on a ball 5 x 30


----------



## dtlv

You look good for ten weeks out, and although you say you feel it could be better/could be worse you definitely are closer to better than worse!!! Your fixation on being organised that you joke about always pays off and is an asset in the physique game for sure - a sensible plan calmly followed goes a long way toward success, and that's what I like about your journals as they always show that.

I like the tabata routine btw... is a fun way to do cardio for sure and am a big fan of it, but a DOMS nightmare if not used to it


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> You look good for ten weeks out, and although you say you feel it could be better/could be worse you definitely are closer to better than worse!!! Your fixation on being organised that you joke about always pays off and is an asset in the physique game for sure - a sensible plan calmly followed goes a long way toward success, and that's what I like about your journals as they always show that.
> 
> I like the tabata routine btw... is a fun way to do cardio for sure and am a big fan of it, but a DOMS nightmare if not used to it


Thank you. I know I have to try and put aside any thoughts (negative/panic) etc at this stage, and I do and always will think things could always be better, but thats just one of those things. And yes, agree with the organisation thing, I couldnt cope if things werent planned out and organised and having my prep coach helps me through this too.

Ha ha, tabata is just a nightmare full stop, but does the trick, mixes up cardio and especially good if short on time, no excuses for missed cardio with tabata about!


----------



## PaulB

I always seem to find myself in here when you're posting pics, no idea how that happens:whistling: 

Looking good as always. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

PaulB said:


> I always seem to find myself in here when you're posting pics, no idea how that happens:whistling:
> 
> Looking good as always. :thumb:


 :lol: And thank you!


----------



## 25434

Hullo Keeks, happy Saturday and you look bloopin' fab!

sod....  hope the weekend is treating you well....


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hullo Keeks, happy Saturday and you look bloopin' fab!
> 
> sod....  hope the weekend is treating you well....


Ahh thanks flubs.  Having a nice chilled weekend which is always good, hope you're having a good one too whatever you're upto.


----------



## Dazza

Sterling work keeks you've really come along, you're in much better proportion and fuller than the first time you did your comp.

If i was to add anything perhaps try binging out the traps a bit, other than that excellent work, you actually look younger in those pics than previous, i guess it's down to a healthy lifestyle and training.


----------



## Keeks

Dazzza said:


> Sterling work keeks you've really come along, you're in much better proportion and fuller than the first time you did your comp.
> 
> If i was to add anything perhaps try binging out the traps a bit, other than that excellent work, you actually look younger in those pics than previous, i guess it's down to a healthy lifestyle and training.


Thank you.  Yeah Ive come a long way since first comp, and even from last year Ive fillled out quite a bit, but when I look back, most of last year I was prepping and training for the bikini classs, and it was only last August when training actually changed, so all in all, happy with how things are going. I know theres a lot more work to be done, but so far, I think things are ok and happy with how my shape is developing.

My top half doesnt seem to be coming in quite as well yet this time, but bottome half is coming in betterm but hopefully top half should start coming in soon and traps might look slightly better, if not, might add some more work but will see.

Lol, few more weeks and I'll be looking drained and haggard, but all part of the fun, but thanks anayway, and thanks for the reps.


----------



## Keeks

Evil cardio x 2 today, with a decent arms session.

Fasted HIIT on rower with tabata, I was absolutely soaked and fooooked after, so thought I would do the same for the second cardio session later in the day, and again, fooooked and dripping, all good! 

Bi's & tri's session

Tri's

Bar push downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

Bi's

EZ bar 21's x 3

Concentration curls 3 x 15

Hammer curls 3 x 20


----------



## CJ

I on the other hand have done feck all cv


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I on the other hand have done feck all cv


Lazy foooker, or I should say lucky foooker. Those two sessions in this muggy heat, URGH!!!!! :cursing: But felt chuffed when I'd done them.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lazy foooker, or I should say lucky foooker. Those two sessions in this muggy heat, URGH!!!!! :cursing: But felt chuffed when I'd done them.


Its not easy in this heat.....

I was out last night so rough as ****


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Its not easy in this heat.....
> 
> I was out last night so rough as ****


Oh dear :sneaky2: :lol: Dirty beer!!!!! Thats one thing I dont miss, the hangovers! Few nights out coming up in August and Im being the driver, looking forward to a few hours out of prep mode and no hangovers, woo hoo, :bounce: and then listening to my friends hangovers:lol:

Hope you feel better soon though.


----------



## Keeks

Starving this morning, and maybe due to being slightly cooler, but appetite seems to be back with a bang. Another bad nights sleep due to being so hungry, but slightly cooler today so fasted power walk wasn't quite as uncomfortable.

Legs and HIIT on rower tonight, so fingers crossed it stays slightly cooler for that.


----------



## Keeks

Really struggled today, really struggled! Its been one of those sh1tty cr4ppy days in prep when I wonder why the hell I do this! :crying: So so hungry, and been clock watching all day counting down the minutes till the next meal, then eating the meal and literally feeling like I've not even eaten, so back to clock watching which in turn has made the day drag like hell! Tired, sluggish and irritable, just want to curl up in a ball, cry and fall into a deep sleep where Im not hungry or thinking about food!! :cursing: And it was leg day! :cursing: But.......I've got through it, and my coach is happy with things, so Im happy. 

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Single leg curls 3 x 15 suprset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Walking lunges 3 x 20

Anyway, early night tonight, and hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Northern Lass

Poor Keeks

Just think of the outcome!! I've also felt sluggish and tired today.. don't know about you but up here in Leeds its very humid and that can make you feel ten times worse.

You'll be alright tomorrow and you have my support :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Poor Keeks
> 
> Just think of the outcome!! I've also felt sluggish and tired today.. don't know about you but up here in Leeds its very humid and that can make you feel ten times worse.
> 
> You'll be alright tomorrow and you have my support :thumbup1:


Thanks hun, much appreiciated! :thumb: I now its just one of those yukky days, and thought it might be slightly cooler today, but just ended up being really muggy so not much better than the blazing sun. Its tough in this weather, but know everyones feeling it too. Hope you feel better too tomorrow.


----------



## Northern Lass

Will do  Just enjoying Lemon Quark mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> Thanks hun, much appreiciated! :thumb: I now its just one of those yukky days, and thought it might be slightly cooler today, but just ended up being really muggy so not much better than the blazing sun. Its tough in this weather, but know everyones feeling it too. Hope you feel better too tomorrow.


and its going to be such a joy trying to sleep tonight. :no:


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> and its going to be such a joy trying to sleep tonight. :no:


I know, I feel like crying myself to sleep at the thought of another restless night, but know I need to Man The Fook Up and just chill out a bit.....tomorrows a new day, and will be a better day!


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Really struggled today, really struggled! Its been one of those sh1tty cr4ppy days in prep when I wonder why the hell I do this! :crying: So so hungry, and been clock watching all day counting down the minutes till the next meal, then eating the meal and literally feeling like I've not even eaten, so back to clock watching which in turn has made the day drag like hell! Tired, sluggish and irritable, just want to curl up in a ball, cry and fall into a deep sleep where Im not hungry or thinking about food!! :cursing: And it was leg day! :cursing: But.......I've got through it, and my coach is happy with things, so Im happy.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20
> 
> Single leg curls 3 x 15 suprset with standing calf raises 3 x 20
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 25
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 20
> 
> Anyway, early night tonight, and hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


Sounds tough!

The main thing is, you stuck to your diet, trained legs and got through the day!!

Tomorrow you'll hopefully feel a lot better


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds tough!
> 
> The main thing is, you stuck to your diet, trained legs and got through the day!!
> 
> Tomorrow you'll hopefully feel a lot better


Cheers, and yep, got through another day and another leg session! :thumb: I do get days like this and just wanna crumble, but I know I'll feel better in a day or two, so just gotta keep pushing.  Im just being a soft asss!


----------



## Keeks

Feeling better today, so yesterday was just a slight blip, no doubt one of many but it panicked me slightly that I felt like that at ten weeks out, however, know it was just one of those shaky days.

Fasted power walk done and just got home in time to escape the downpour and thundestorms. :thumb: Shoulders & chest tonight, with 2nd cardio session done on Xtrainer.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 15 dropset, 3 x 20

Arnold press 3 x 15 superset with light db press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Front plate raises with a twist 3 x 15

Chest

Machine press 3 x 20

Incline db flies 3 x 20 (10 normal, 10 with twist at top) superset with 3 x 10 press ups

Still tired, hungry and irritable, but just a on a normal level again so all ok!


----------



## dtlv

Phew, back to normal and feeling ok... can never keep a superhero down long! 

Nice delts and pecs session :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Phew, back to normal and feeling ok... can never keep a superhero down long!
> 
> Nice delts and pecs session :thumbup1:


 :lol: Aww, that really made me chuckle. Yep, you cant keep me down for long, its no fun being down, no fun at all, so gotta bounce back and smile.  Temporary glitch, but all restored now! :bounce:

Love shoulders day so did enjoy todays session!


----------



## DiggyV

Nice session missy - good to see someone else who is a fan of Arnies, hope the heat is not derailing the plan too badly.

:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Feeling better today, so yesterday was just a slight blip, no doubt one of many but it panicked me slightly that I felt like that at ten weeks out, however, know it was just one of those shaky days.
> 
> Fasted power walk done and just got home in time to escape the downpour and thundestorms. :thumb: Shoulders & chest tonight, with 2nd cardio session done on Xtrainer.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Heavy lat raises 3 x 15 dropset, 3 x 20
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 15 superset with light db press 3 x 20
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 20
> 
> Front plate raises with a twist 3 x 15
> 
> Chest
> 
> Machine press 3 x 20
> 
> Incline db flies 3 x 20 (10 normal, 10 with twist at top) superset with 3 x 10 press ups
> 
> Still tired, hungry and irritable, but just a on a normal level again so all ok!


Haha I got stuck in the bloody thunderstorms for cardio yesterday morning, kept jumping out my skin when it cracked right over head like an absolute little girl! Looked a right **** no doubt to everyone driving past 

Good positive day it seems great to see you bounce back quickly!

Plans today?


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> Nice session missy - good to see someone else who is a fan of Arnies, hope the heat is not derailing the plan too badly.
> 
> :thumb:


Morning. Yep, big fan of Arnold press, superset with db press, burns like hell but really good! Heats cooled slightly so hopefully back on track.

Hope you're ok. 



Bad Alan said:


> Haha I got stuck in the bloody thunderstorms for cardio yesterday morning, kept jumping out my skin when it cracked right over head like an absolute little girl! Looked a right **** no doubt to everyone driving past
> 
> Good positive day it seems great to see you bounce back quickly!
> 
> Plans today?


Ha ha, lucky you! I had my headphones in and could still hear it, just made me walk faster!

Yep, bounced back and raring to go again, for now!

Back day today, which I love, work as usual then early night needed I think. Half way through the week so all good. Hows you, hope all good?


----------



## RACK

Just had a catch up, are you doing toned class?

I think I know 2 girls doing the show in doncaster, I'll be up there as it's only about 20mins from me. I'll check with Gemma as they're girls from her gym who are looking to do it.

Looking in great shape in the pics too, legs have come on well


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> Just had a catch up, are you doing toned class?
> 
> I think I know 2 girls doing the show in doncaster, I'll be up there as it's only about 20mins from me. I'll check with Gemma as they're girls from her gym who are looking to do it.
> 
> Looking in great shape in the pics too, legs have come on well


Is this the nabba england John in Doncaster? I'd be up for going too as its close!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Morning. Yep, big fan of Arnold press, superset with db press, burns like hell but really good! Heats cooled slightly so hopefully back on track.
> 
> Hope you're ok.
> 
> Ha ha, lucky you! I had my headphones in and could still hear it, just made me walk faster!
> 
> Yep, bounced back and raring to go again, for now!
> 
> Back day today, which I love, work as usual then early night needed I think. Half way through the week so all good. Hows you, hope all good?


Yep was loud lol!

I'm not too bad nursing abit of a hamstring strain so couldn't train legs yesterday and then rest day today, two days out of gym so I'm sulking 

Back tmro!!!!


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> Is this the nabba england John in Doncaster? I'd be up for going too as its close!


It's nabba central in donny mate but really close to both of us


----------



## Bad Alan

RACK said:


> It's nabba central in donny mate but really close to both of us


Yea Keeks said one was Doncaster if you're heading over I'd be up for tagging along!


----------



## RACK

Bad Alan said:


> Yea Keeks said one was Doncaster if you're heading over I'd be up for tagging along!


It's a date x


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Feeling better today, so yesterday was just a slight blip, no doubt one of many but it panicked me slightly that I felt like that at ten weeks out, however, know it was just one of those shaky days.
> 
> Fasted power walk done and just got home in time to escape the downpour and thundestorms. :thumb: Shoulders & chest tonight, with 2nd cardio session done on Xtrainer.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Heavy lat raises 3 x 15 dropset, 3 x 20
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 15 superset with light db press 3 x 20
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 20
> 
> Front plate raises with a twist 3 x 15
> 
> Chest
> 
> Machine press 3 x 20
> 
> Incline db flies 3 x 20 (10 normal, 10 with twist at top) superset with 3 x 10 press ups
> 
> Still tired, hungry and irritable, but just a on a normal level again so all ok!


Looks like you had a good workout there missy!!

Tell me about it, being tired . I'm exhausted every day it's this humidity its killing me


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> Morning. Yep, big fan of Arnold press, superset with db press, burns like hell but really good! Heats cooled slightly so hopefully back on track.
> 
> Hope you're ok.


JUst need to sort out the insomnia and I can get back in the gym again. Been shocking this week. Nytol tonight I think...


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Looks like you had a good workout there missy!!
> 
> Tell me about it, being tired . I'm exhausted every day it's this humidity its killing me


Yeah its been a tough few weeks with this weather, just dont think we're used to it in this country, nice weather never lasts so when it does, we struggle with it. Hope you pep up anyway! 



DiggyV said:


> JUst need to sort out the insomnia and I can get back in the gym again. Been shocking this week. Nytol tonight I think...


Eeek, still suffering?! Mines settled slightly, not quite as bad every night, but still not right. Good luck for a decent night tonight!


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Just had a catch up, are you doing toned class?
> 
> I think I know 2 girls doing the show in doncaster, I'll be up there as it's only about 20mins from me. I'll check with Gemma as they're girls from her gym who are looking to do it.
> 
> Looking in great shape in the pics too, legs have come on well


Yep, doing toned class. I should be doing the donny show, was a good show last year and really enjoyed it, and it was packed with a good atmosphere, but defo planned on doing the Nabba England the week before and Nabba UK 2 weeks later.

Thank you. Legs are coming in better this time, which is what I need, so hopefully they should look ok come show time. Seems liek they are responding well to the hammering they are getting at the moment! 



Bad Alan said:


> Yep was loud lol!
> 
> I'm not too bad nursing abit of a hamstring strain so couldn't train legs yesterday and then rest day today, two days out of gym so I'm sulking
> 
> Back tmro!!!!


Oh no, hope it settles soon so you can get back to it. Im the same with no gym, turn even more bad tempered than I usually am, lol. 



Bad Alan said:


> Yea Keeks said one was Doncaster if you're heading over I'd be up for tagging along!





RACK said:


> It's a date x


Yay, you can be my cheerleaders!! :bounce: Would be awesome if you could make it! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Knackered today, sleepy tired so need an early night tonight, and hopefully a decent nights sleep, fingers crossed!

Fasted power walk this morning, then back, abs and cardio on Xtrainer tonight.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Bent over row 3 x 15

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Upright row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

:yawn:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Yep, doing toned class. I should be doing the donny show, was a good show last year and really enjoyed it, and it was packed with a good atmosphere, but defo planned on doing the Nabba England the week before and Nabba UK 2 weeks later.
> 
> Thank you. Legs are coming in better this time, which is what I need, so hopefully they should look ok come show time. Seems liek they are responding well to the hammering they are getting at the moment!
> 
> Oh no, hope it settles soon so you can get back to it. Im the same with no gym, turn even more bad tempered than I usually am, lol.
> 
> Yay, you can be my cheerleaders!! :bounce: Would be awesome if you could make it! :thumb:


Hamstring just needs rest I think, went too hard at legs in first session back after prep. Having not trained legs for just over two weeks it was probably abit too much volume tbh.

I plan on being there getting rowdy in the audience


----------



## cudsyaj

12 is my lucky number, love it  divides and multiplies beautifully haha


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Hamstring just needs rest I think, went too hard at legs in first session back after prep. Having not trained legs for just over two weeks it was probably abit too much volume tbh.
> 
> I plan on being there getting rowdy in the audience


Ahh, yep that would do it.....y'see, leg session are evil! 

Ha ha, as long as you break of from the rowdy-ness to do your cheerleader bit when Im on! I'll even get you and Rack some proper cheer leader pom poms! :thumb:



cudsyaj said:


> 12 is my lucky number, love it  divides and multiplies beautifully haha


 :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

I dropped that fan in,but I don't think it was your house,the woman was puzzled but grateful...... :lol: :innocent: 

I knew it was the wrong house when I asked for some quark and she had none! :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Hi there!!! How's life? Have I missed anything exciting??


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I dropped that fan in,but I don't think it was your house,the woman was puzzled but grateful...... :lol: :innocent:
> 
> I knew it was the wrong house when I asked for some quark and she had none! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That made me chuckle! You can't get my house confused with any other, its the one with the constant over-flowing recycling bin outside, full of quark tubs! 

Hope you're well anyway and need to catch up in your journal. Have a lovely day! x 



H10dst said:


> Hi there!!! How's life? Have I missed anything exciting??


Good morning! All ok thanks, just going through the motions at the minute, but happy enough with how prep seems to be going at the moment. Dont think you've missed much tbh, reached the half way point in the 10 week transformation comp, I now am looking half like a robot in disguise.

Hows you anyway? Hope all is good.  x


----------



## Keeks

Feeler said:


> Hey up you. Haven't read from the beginning. Not got long enough attention span lol.
> 
> But will try follow you to the best of my naff attention span ability
> 
> What comp you prepping for and how's it goin ?


Hello and welcome! Great to have another competing female!!! :bounce:

Im prepping for the Nabba England and UK shows, and probably Central Britain. So far, not too bad, as always things could be better, but they could be worse so not panciking just yet, as once I start stressing, then things will just go pear-shaped, lol! So just getting on with it as best as I can through this heat, which is a buggger!

Are you doing the Universe? Hows things going with it?


----------



## Keeks

Feeler said:


> Yea prep is a head fvck I agree. Hence why I try keep a low profile.
> 
> I might be doing the UK. So might see you there !
> 
> Yes 11 week out from the Universe yea. Going great so far thanks. :thumb:


Lol, constant head f*ck from start to finish, but all part of the fun eh?! 

Great, might see you there then. Gald things are going well, will probably go and watch the Universe anyway so will cheer you on! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Feeler said:


> The prep is exciting yes. It's a great build up to getting on stage.
> 
> Be nice to meet you at the shows and will defo keep checking up on you in here


Yes would be ace to meet you. Thank you, always good to have someone else going through the same, so please pop in when you can. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Batteries flagging today, ready for weekend anyway. Just feeling sluggish, hungry and cba! 

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower and tabata, legs tonight then HIIT on rower again.


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Batteries always flag by Thursday. Horrible when prepping.
> 
> My medium carb day tomorrow so looking forward To some rice !!
> 
> Have a good leg session.


Yep, comes to this time of the week and the thought of weekend is the main thing to get me through, and knowing I can catch up on much needed rest, and have an afternoon kip if I want! 

Enjoy your rice! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Foooked, to put it simply!  Legs done tonight with another HIIT session on rower, and then just enough energy to sprawl out in bed. 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 30 holding every 10th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats superset with pelvic lifts 4 x 20 of each

SLDL's 3 x 15

Wide stance SLDL's (lighter) 3 x 20

Another week nearly done, and although not wishing my time away, I am glad that the weeks are flying by as quickly as they are, apart from the fact that I will no doubt get the super panic soon about not having enough time left and I wont be ready in time. All mind games and never happy! :laugh: Such is prep!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Foooked, to put it simply!  Legs done tonight with another HIIT session on rower, and then just enough energy to sprawl out in bed.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 30 holding every 10th rep
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats superset with pelvic lifts 4 x 20 of each
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 15
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's (lighter) 3 x 20
> 
> Another week nearly done, and although not wishing my time away, I am glad that the weeks are flying by as quickly as they are, apart from the fact that I will no doubt get the super panic soon about not having enough time left and I wont be ready in time. All mind games and never happy! :laugh: Such is prep!


Tbf I would hate leg day too if I was doing that amount of reps, fuuuuarking hell that's some work. That'll be burning through some kcals lol, totally different fatigue feeling to heavy weights lower reps.

You got this mrs keep positive and if you start doubting just post some "progress" pics please so we can have a drool


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Tbf I would hate leg day too if I was doing that amount of reps, fuuuuarking hell that's some work. That'll be burning through some kcals lol, totally different fatigue feeling to heavy weights lower reps.
> 
> You got this mrs keep positive and if you start doubting just post some "progress" pics please so we can have a drool


 :lol: Ha ha, by drool, I take it you mean to give constructive critisicism. :tongue:

Yep, this is why I hate leg sessions, always high reps and always evil at its best, but over this last few months, I can see even more of a difference in how they are shaping up now, so if I can nail condition this time, I think they will look so much better than last year. Thats what I keep telling myself anyway!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: Ha ha, by drool, I take it you mean to give constructive critisicism. :tongue:
> 
> Yep, this is why I hate leg sessions, always high reps and always evil at its best, but over this last few months, I can see even more of a difference in how they are shaping up now, so if I can nail condition this time, I think they will look so much better than last year. Thats what I keep telling myself anyway!


Sorry did I actually write drool!? 

I can only imagine the doms after one of those leg days the first time you try it!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Sorry did I actually write drool!?
> 
> I can only imagine the doms after one of those leg days the first time you try it!


 :sneaky2: :lol:

When I first started seeing my coach and she gave me my legs training plan, I literally didnt walk right for weeks, and weeks, and weeks!!!!!! I built it up but and got used to it more, but with a slight change each week, but generally doing the same exercises but maybe different reps etc, still destroys my legs every time. I HATE LEG DAYS!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Cardio only day today, so fasted power walk this morning, then HIIT on rower with tabata tonight.

Glad its weekend, will try and get some rest this weekend, hopefully snoozing in the sun on Sunday, and may go and watch the Bolton Strongman comp tomorrow.

Training as usual, but can chill a little with it being weekend and its another week done and dusted, yay!!! :bounce:


----------



## CJ

I hate legs too. ..got them tonight


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I hate legs too. ..got them tonight


Enjoy!  I actually don't mind tomorrows mini session, can get through it a bit better, but will never ever like a full on legs session! Never!!!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Great legs session yesterday! I hope your well.


Hallo you, hows things? Hope you're well. 

And good but evil leg session, feeling it today! :crying:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Yeah ok thanks, busy working and sorting my house out.
> 
> I saw a pic of you on another thread and it reminded me to say hello lol
> 
> What are you up to at the moment? Dieting/bulking/comps? Sorry, I'm terrible at following journals, that's why I don't have my own!


Glad you're well. What you upto with the house? That can be a busy big job when doing housey stuff.

I'm glad you popped in, nice to hear from you. :thumb:

I'm about 9 weeks out from doing the Nabba England show, so full on prep mode, then will be doing the UK show 3 weeks after, and possibly the Central Britain show in between, so very tired, cranky and hungry at the moment but all good.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> We're having all the back of the house rendered, treats for damp, dry and salt rot. Windows changed, kitchen and utility room players and 2 bedrooms upstairs. We're living in a building site?
> 
> Wow, your really going for it. Good luck, I'm sure you will do well.
> 
> I'm dieting for my holiday. I'm sat next to my cat and want to take a bite out of him lol


 mg: STEP AWAY FROM THE KITTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope its going well though, dieting is just pants, but worth it, especially if going on holiday! 

Eeek, that does sound like hard work, but will be worth it when done.

Thank you, I'm trying my hardest and doing what I can, but will see how things go.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Ha ha he's safe for now.
> 
> Well, you've proven yourself in the past, so I'm sure you will bring a lot to the stage.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend


Ha ha, for now?! mg: :lol:

Thank you, watch this space, lol.

Thanks, have a fab weekend too!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Enjoy!  I actually don't mind tomorrows mini session, can get through it a bit better, but will never ever like a full on legs session! Never!!!


Got it done...sort of

Didnt do hams as I had back last night !!

All to fck this week


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Got it done...sort of
> 
> Didnt do hams as I had back last night !!
> 
> All to fck this week


More like you fanny-ed out cos you were still feeling the effects of weekend?! :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> More like you fanny-ed out cos you were still feeling the effects of weekend?! :tongue:


Get fcked lol.......it was a tummy bug


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Get fcked lol.......it was a tummy bug


Ahh yes, one of those bugs that follows a heavy night out, really bad timing those bugs seem to have. :lol:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Ahh yes, one of those bugs that follows a heavy night out, really bad timing those bugs seem to have. :lol:


Exactly...im glad you understand


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Exactly...im glad you understand


And what's even weirder, the later the night and the more crazy the night, the worse the bug seems to be. :whistling: Nasty bugs.


----------



## Keeks

Progress seems to have halted a little now, so things will be changing from Monday, excited to change up, but know that its getting to that tough ass stage now. :sad: Think the restless nights and heat have taken its toll again, but doing the best I can anyway and powering through.

Fasted power walk followed by tabata this morning, then off to do mini legs and shoulders session.


----------



## Keeks

Mini legs and shoulders done.

Supersets

Reverse weighted lunges with split squats 3 x 30

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts 3 x 25

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25

Shoulders

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Alternate front db raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Rear delt raises - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Shoulders are coming on slightly now, which is good. Top half came in quicker last time, but bottom half didnt. Its the other way round this time but now top half does seem to be changing a little more now, so mini boulders will be here soon I hope!


----------



## BestBefore1989

you do look good in a vest standing in front of your bad boy/girl dumbbells


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> you do look good in a vest standing in front of your bad boy/girl dumbbells


Aww thanks, but the face didnt, sweaty and red as hell, proper gym look! :thumb: Them's the top shelf dumbbells, Im not there yet! One day...........


----------



## Bad Alan

Another session done and dusted 

You're obviously onto something with the leg training for your body now if your bringing them in quicker. Upper looks great too, be interesting to see what changes you make and how they affect you!

Enjoy the weekend and rest up ready for another big week


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Nice session. You will have shoulders like boulders in no time!  I did shoulders myself this morning.


Lol, I hope so! I do love doing shoulders, my fave session I think. 



Bad Alan said:


> Another session done and dusted
> 
> You're obviously onto something with the leg training for your body now if your bringing them in quicker. Upper looks great too, be interesting to see what changes you make and how they affect you!
> 
> Enjoy the weekend and rest up ready for another big week


Yep, always getting a step closer to the end goal.

I think my legs have changed like they have with doing a lot of walking and Xtrainer, as well as two sessions, now increased to add the third mini session in, all combined have really brought them on, o Im hoping that come show down, there is a big improvement from last year.

Thanks, have a great weekend too! No afternoon nap today, but might sneak one in tomorrow!


----------



## Keeks

Had an ace afternoon watching the Strongman Bolton comp, really well run, and nice weather. Fab time! 

Few pictures here and they had Mark Felix there, he was over-seeing the deadlifts and awarding the prizes, and every time I see him, I'm always shocked at his size even though I know he's a beast.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I may have to agree with you on that. I like how I look when doing side laterals and shoulders are pumped  not vain at all!?


Ha ha, not at all, I like them when they're pumped, I just love shoulders anyway, think they look awesome on both men and women, but love the training too. :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Had an ace afternoon watching the Strongman Bolton comp, really well run, and nice weather. Fab time!
> 
> Few pictures here and they had Mark Felix there, he was over-seeing the deadlifts and awarding the prizes, and every time I see him, I'm always shocked at his size even though I know he's a beast.
> 
> View attachment 131037
> View attachment 131038
> View attachment 131039
> View attachment 131040
> View attachment 131041


Looks like a great way to spend the afternoon!

Mark Felix is fvcking HUGE!


----------



## Northern Lass

I love shoulders too ,especially when they're pumped 

Liking the strongman pictures


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Suppose vanity is part and parcel
> 
> Think your right there. They are a very impressive body part.
> 
> I'm lucky as my wife loves big shoulders. I've that one in the bag ha ha


Yep, I guess it is but its just like looking at the work you've put it.

Ha ha, Im a sucker for big shoulders, think they look ace, big rounded shoulders, cant beat em. :thumb:



YummyMummy said:


> I love shoulders too ,especially when they're pumped
> 
> Liking the strongman pictures


Yay, another shoulders fan, think most people like shoulders. 

Cheers, was an ace day, pics werent brill as we kept moving around when it got too hot in the sun, lol.


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Looks like a great way to spend the afternoon!
> 
> Mark Felix is fvcking HUGE!


Was a great afternoon. It was all free just in the town centre and really well organised, no waiting around etc and you could watch it all properly, very impressed.

Yep, he is mahoosive, and looks it even more when stood against someone so you can actually see how big he is. Here's a back pic of him, beast!!!


----------



## Keeks

Really good session this morning, arms got really pumped and really pushed both cardio sessions, and even though cooler now, I was dripping like I was in a sauna :thumb:

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower and tabata, bi's, tri's and abs, then 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer.

Tri's & bi's supersets

Reverse grip bar pulldowns holding every 5th rep with seated alternate db curls 3 x 20 of each

Rope pull downs with straight bar curls 3 x 20 of each

Kickbacks with cable bar curls 3 x 15 of each

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with crunches 3 x 30 of each


----------



## CJ

Muggy as hell here..forecast thunder in a bit though, so hoping itll clear the air a bit


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Muggy as hell here..forecast thunder in a bit though, so hoping itll clear the air a bit


Its been raining on and off here, but still muggy, just not as hot as it has been thankfully.


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> Its been raining on and off here, but still muggy, just not as hot as it has been thankfully.


Don't count your chickens just yet. 31 again on Thursday :no: Really is not good now....grrr....


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> Don't count your chickens just yet. 31 again on Thursday :no: Really is not good now....grrr....


Oh heck, not looking forward to that and Thursdays leg day.

Hope you're ok and getting some sleep?


----------



## DiggyV

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, not looking forward to that and Thursdays leg day.
> 
> Hope you're ok and getting some sleep?


Me neither.

Getting about 3-4 hours a night maybe, but split at 1:30 for an hour or so and then not until 4:00 for another 2:30 ish. Not ideal. 

HOwever am going to force myself up tomorrow no matter how little I have had and train, hoping that getting the routine back will help. As training has been sporadic and non existent since the quad tears. Going to see if that helps. May be torture for the first couple of days, if I am getting little or no sleep.

Hope its not disrupting your sleep and training and more importantly prep calendar too much.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Keeks

DiggyV said:


> Me neither.
> 
> Getting about 3-4 hours a night maybe, but split at 1:30 for an hour or so and then not until 4:00 doe another 2:30 ish. Not ideal.
> 
> HOwever am going to force myself up tomorrow no matter how little I have had and train, hoping that getting the routine back will help. As training has been sporadic and non existent since the quad tears. Going to see if that helps. May be torture for the first couple of days, if I am getting little or no sleep.
> 
> Hope its not disrupting your sleep and training and more importantly prep calendar too much.
> 
> Onwards and upwards.


May be good to try and get back into a routine again, push through and it might do the trick. Hope it does anyway. 

Sleep is settling slightly, still disturbed but getting a few more decent nights in, thankfully.

Yep, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Its been raining on and off here, but still muggy, just not as hot as it has been thankfully.


Yes up north here it has been a little muggy but we've had a few thunder storms passing


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Yes up north here it has been a little muggy but we've had a few thunder storms passing


Yep, we had some thunderstroms late afternoon with torrential rain, cooled things down slightly though. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhhh, Monday done, and now time to sprawl in bed. 

Fasted cardio was a cow, HIIT on rower and tabata, legs tonight with a 2nd cardio session, HIIT on rower. Tonights leg session nearly made me cry, really pushed it as the gym was a bit cooler so didnt struggle quite as much with the heat thing, so beasted leg horribly and stumbled down the stairs afterwards like I'd sat on a cactus! :lol:

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying leg curls - 5, 10, then 15 reps, dropping weight and holding every last rep, 3 full sets superset with standing calf raise 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raise 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

Pelvic lifts 4 x 25

Leg press 5, 10, 15 reps drop sets, 3 full sets

Also, after what felt like no progress last week, today and yesterday especially, I looked in the mirror and look loads different, top half is starting to come along quite a bit now, arms/delts are hardening and looking slightly more defined. No doubt will look in the mirror tomorrow and not see what I can see today, but hey ho, Im sure things are moving slowly in the right direction.


----------



## Bad Alan

*Right Monday is high rep leg day for Keeks. Don't go in Keeks's journal on Mondays makes you feel like you half assed your gym session*

Great workout and attitude! definately the start of a positive week. Seems we are star fish buddies again today, I've crashed out too


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> *Right Monday is high rep leg day for Keeks. Don't go in Keeks's journal on Mondays makes you feel like you half assed your gym session*
> 
> Great workout and attitude! definately the start of a positive week. Seems we are star fish buddies again today, I've crashed out too


Or Thursdays for you slackers out there, as thats another high rep leg day! :tongue:

Yep, hope so....do feel bizarrely positive for a Monday, so just hope it lasts the week, or even a few days, lol.

Gotta be done, a hard day should always end in an early night star fish session, its the only thing I'm fit for once it gets to 8pm.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Or Thursdays for you slackers out there, as thats another high rep leg day! :tongue:
> 
> Yep, hope so....do feel bizarrely positive for a Monday, so just hope it lasts the week, or even a few days, lol.
> 
> Gotta be done, a hard day should always end in an early night star fish session, its the only thing I'm fit for once it gets to 8pm.


Haha I agree! I could do with a personal army of "fan girls" stood round with palm leafs to cool me off though! Suppose ill have to settle for my ****ty rotating fan


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I agree! I could do with a personal army of "fan girls" stood round with palm leafs to cool me off though! Suppose ill have to settle for my ****ty rotating fan


 :lol: If you find some fan girls anywhere, see if they do fan men too and send some round for me, otherwise its another night with the fan for me too.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: If you find some fan girls anywhere, see if they do fan men too and send some round for me, otherwise its another night with the fan for me too.


Lol you've just signed your own pest warrant, cue inboxes galore for of everyone offering to come round in there pants and stand to fan her


----------



## TELBOR

PM'd

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Lol you've just signed your own pest warrant, cue inboxes galore for of everyone offering to come round in there pants and stand to fan her


Ha ha, right now, they're more than welcome! I thought that todays thunderstorms would've made tonight easier, but no such look, Im roasting and tossing & turning already! :cursing:



R0BLET said:


> PM'd
> 
> :lol:


Well Im waiting, where are you and your palm leafs??? :lol:


----------



## 25434

Ullo Keeks...just passing thru....I'm currently doing a star fish in bed whilst surfing cos I can't sleep....would love to but eyeballs won't stay down, sod. Noice leg session there...I love doing legs but trying to concentrate on my delts at the moment....well....when I say "concentrate"......haha.......

Hope the week will be good to you...


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Ullo Keeks...just passing thru....I'm currently doing a star fish in bed whilst surfing cos I can't sleep....would love to but eyeballs won't stay down, sod. Noice leg session there...I love doing legs but trying to concentrate on my delts at the moment....well....when I say "concentrate"......haha.......
> 
> Hope the week will be good to you...


Good morning lovely.  Hope you managed to get some shut eye.

Ha ha, I still hate legs, but also still concentrating on delts, but throwing in a second session a week has brought them on more.

Have a super fab week too.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, right now, they're more than welcome! I thought that todays thunderstorms would've made tonight easier, but no such look, Im roasting and tossing & turning already! :cursing:
> 
> Well Im waiting, where are you and your palm leafs??? :lol:


Sorry, thought it was for Will..... So I PM'd him


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Sorry, thought it was for Will..... So I PM'd him


  :lol: Think he wanted girls though.


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> I will say morning too in here
> 
> Have a super day.


Good morning. 

Cheers and have a fab Tuesday too. :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

R0BLET said:


> Sorry, thought it was for Will..... So I PM'd him


Tease


----------



## Keeks

I knew I would wake up this morning and see things completely different to what I saw yesterday, so frustrating! I looked in the mirror and not as happy as I was yesterday, and I never do a mid week weigh in but I did this morning, and my weight had dropped which is ace, and had confirmed more than my minds playing tricks.

I am my worst own enemy in this, but know I have doubts present in my mind about not being ready in time like earlier in the year. Trying my best to keep a level had, but not the easiest, and trying not to stress about it and panic to much as I know that will need things up, so for now, pushing those thoughts away, and onwards and upwards.


----------



## Leonwales

What is quark?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Think he wanted girls though.


Have you got a wig and can I borrow some high heels too :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> What is quark?


 :scared: Oh my, a quark newbie. It's a wondrous food, a low fat, low carb high protein soft cheese that's so versatile, can eat it a variety of ways, great to use in baking and cooking, it's the best invention ever!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Have you got a wig and can I borrow some high heels too :lol:


I don't have a wig, but have some nice heels you can borrow, and I'll even lend you one of my bikinis! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I knew I would wake up this morning and see things completely different to what I saw yesterday, so frustrating! I looked in the mirror and not as happy as I was yesterday, and I never do a mid week weigh in but I did this morning, and my weight had dropped which is ace, and had confirmed more than my minds playing tricks.
> 
> I am my worst own enemy in this, but know I have doubts present in my mind about not being ready in time like earlier in the year. Trying my best to keep a level had, but not the easiest, and trying not to stress about it and panic to much as I know that will need things up, so for now, pushing those thoughts away, and onwards and upwards.


Chill winston.

You know the drill, keep your eyes on the prize. Screw the mirror, he's probably in a bad mood


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Chill winston.
> 
> You know the drill, keep your eyes on the prize. Screw the mirror, he's probably in a bad mood


Winston?! Don't you start too, I'm keeks! :lol:

Cheers. I know I need to just do, and not think right now. Head down and carry on. Tomorrow I'll wake up and see something else no doubt.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Winston?! Don't you start too, I'm keeks! :lol:
> 
> Cheers. I know I need to just do, and not think right now. Head down and carry on. Tomorrow I'll wake up and see something else no doubt.


Exactly that! Tomorrow you'll see something different, I do and I'm not prepping lol.

If anyone knows how to do this, its you.

Anymore moaning and I will come and kick your àrse


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Exactly that! Tomorrow you'll see something different, I do and I'm not prepping lol.
> 
> If anyone knows how to do this, its you.
> 
> Anymore moaning and I will come and kick your àrse


 :lol: I'm not moaning, I'm a woman and I change my mind on a very regular basis. :tongue:

I'll get to the gym tonight and think I look like Phil heath, constant mind games, lol.

Cheers anyway.


----------



## RACK

Terrible when you mindfook yourself ain't it.

Little bit deep for early morning but what do you think triggers it in you? Things like this really interest me


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: I'm not moaning, I'm a woman and I change my mind on a very regular basis. :tongue:
> 
> I'll get to the gym tonight and think I look like Phil heath, constant mind games, lol.
> 
> Cheers anyway.


Oh yeah, I know about you women lol But you do have your uses 

Have a good day and smash the gym up tonight!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> I knew I would wake up this morning and see things completely different to what I saw yesterday, so frustrating! I looked in the mirror and not as happy as I was yesterday, and I never do a mid week weigh in but I did this morning, and my weight had dropped which is ace, and had confirmed more than my minds playing tricks.
> 
> I am my worst own enemy in this, but know I have doubts present in my mind about not being ready in time like earlier in the year. Trying my best to keep a level had, but not the easiest, and trying not to stress about it and panic to much as I know that will need things up, so for now, pushing those thoughts away, and onwards and upwards.





Keeks said:


> Winston?! Don't you start too, I'm keeks! :lol:
> 
> Cheers. I know I need to just do, and not think right now. Head down and carry on. Tomorrow I'll wake up and see something else no doubt.


Sounds like a complete head fvck but you've done this all before so you know this!

Like you said, head down and crack on, you'll be fine Winston errr..... Flubs.....err Yummymummy.........err whatever the fvck your name is


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> :scared: Oh my, a quark newbie. It's a wondrous food, a low fat, low carb high protein soft cheese that's so versatile, can eat it a variety of ways, great to use in baking and cooking, it's the best invention ever!


It's not like that cottage cheese is it?


----------



## flinty90

In to say hi to my favourite female monster.xx


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I knew I would wake up this morning and see things completely different to what I saw yesterday, so frustrating! I looked in the mirror and not as happy as I was yesterday, and I never do a mid week weigh in but I did this morning, and my weight had dropped which is ace, and had confirmed more than my minds playing tricks.
> 
> I am my worst own enemy in this, but know I have doubts present in my mind about not being ready in time like earlier in the year. Trying my best to keep a level had, but not the easiest, and trying not to stress about it and panic to much as I know that will need things up, so for now, pushing those thoughts away, and onwards and upwards.


Ive had very similar issues recently girl !!

You sound like me, I head **** myself ! Just trust in those around you.

You know the physique is there, you'll soon get told if your prep guy / girl us concerned


----------



## [email protected]

Keeks just keep looking in different mirrors until you find one that you like. My downstairs bathroom mirror is an evil ba5tard and I refuse to look at it anymore! :lol:

I'm sure you're doing fab and you have loads of support from everybody here


----------



## Queenie

Hey you....

Any ideas on how to sweeten quark a little? Bearing in mind im dieting  I made quark smoothie with strawberries today and it was still a little bitter!


----------



## Leonwales

RXQueenie said:


> Hey you....
> 
> Any ideas on how to sweeten quark a little? Bearing in mind im dieting  I made quark smoothie with strawberries today and it was still a little bitter!


Sugar?


----------



## Queenie

Leonwales said:


> Sugar?


Dieting!!


----------



## Leonwales

RXQueenie said:


> Dieting!!


Sugar free sugar?


----------



## TELBOR

RXQueenie said:


> Dieting!!


Stevia 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stevia-Balance-sucre-naturel-sachet/dp/B0002JGLSO/ref=sr_1_1/280-4840849-4918937?ie=UTF8&qid=1375208251&sr=8-1&keywords=stevia


----------



## Leonwales

R0BLET said:


> Stevia
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Stevia-Balance-sucre-naturel-sachet/dp/B0002JGLSO/ref=sr_1_1/280-4840849-4918937?ie=UTF8&qid=1375208251&sr=8-1&keywords=stevia


Yeh sugar free sugar that's what I meant


----------



## TELBOR

Leonwales said:


> Yeh sugar free sugar that's what I meant


LOL, I know 

Stevia is 100% calorie free :beer:


----------



## Keeks

@RXQueenie Hey hun. One of the best things to use to sweeten quark when dieting would be MyProtein Flavdrops. They're ace and no calories. The do all the usual flavours but my faves are toffee which tastes like Muller toffee yoghurt :drool: banana, or raspberry and strawberry. They're £3.99 a bottle and last ages. Then theres stevia as mentioned, honey or whey powder, but that depends on macros etc.

@Leonwales Quarks so much better than cottage cheese, so much more versatile, just completely better in all ways! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Terrible when you mindfook yourself ain't it.
> 
> Little bit deep for early morning but what do you think triggers it in you? Things like this really interest me


Yep, all part of the terrible fun of prep!

Theres a few things triggering it tbh......the main being the prep earlier in the year that didnt go to plan, so the niggle is always at the back of my mind. Now the weeks are drawing in, the niggles becoming more and more, and although Im trying to push in to oneside, its definately there and becoming bigger.

Also, when I looked in the mirror this morning, I didnt see what I saw last night, and just thought 'ARGH, whats happened in the space of 12 hours?!' And it probably wasnt anything different that I saw, but more my mind saying I look different, if you understand?

I know that I think too much, compare myself to much to others, put myself under too much pressure, all my doing, but I cant change who I am, so have to sort of get my head round it somehow, which is bl00dy hard for me.

The mind is such a complex thing, fascinating but so frustrating at times.


----------



## Queenie

Oh good idea! I knew you'd be the right person to come to 

Do u eat quark every day?

Im asking because I have added them in but slightly worried about the extra dairy!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> @RXQueenie Hey hun. One of the best things to use to sweeten quark when dieting would be MyProtein Flavdrops. They're ace and no calories. The do all the usual flavours but my faves are toffee which tastes like Muller toffee yoghurt :drool: banana, or raspberry and strawberry. They're £3.99 a bottle and last ages. Then theres stevia as mentioned, honey or whey powder, but that depends on macros etc.
> 
> @Leonwales Quarks so much better than cottage cheese, so much more versatile, just completely better in all ways! :thumb:


I can vouch for the MP toffee flavour in quark. 10 drops in a 250g tub is about right :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Sounds like a complete head fvck but you've done this all before so you know this!
> 
> Like you said, head down and crack on, you'll be fine Winston errr..... Flubs.....err Yummymummy.........err whatever the fvck your name is


 :lol: I dont even know my name anymore, but Winston is growing on me now!

Cheers, yep, constant mind games, well it is for me anyway. It's definately a challenge anyway!



flinty90 said:


> In to say hi to my favourite female monster.xx


Aww, hello my favourite Flinty!  xx



CJ said:


> Ive had very similar issues recently girl !!
> 
> You sound like me, I head **** myself ! Just trust in those around you.
> 
> You know the physique is there, you'll soon get told if your prep guy / girl us concerned


Yep, I know I have to trust in my coach and she's happy, so I have to put my thoughts aside, but its easier said than done.

And I know that underneath, I do like my physique, but its getting to that underneath bit thats stressing me.



[email protected] said:


> Keeks just keep looking in different mirrors until you find one that you like. My downstairs bathroom mirror is an evil ba5tard and I refuse to look at it anymore! :lol:
> 
> I'm sure you're doing fab and you have loads of support from everybody here


Cheers hun, you guys are great with your support, and I appreciate it so much.

Ha ha, good idea, and may even move some mirrors around so I can get it right!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Yep, all part of the terrible fun of prep!
> 
> Theres a few things triggering it tbh......the main being the prep earlier in the year that didnt go to plan, so the niggle is always at the back of my mind. Now the weeks are drawing in, the niggles becoming more and more, and although Im trying to push in to oneside, its definately there and becoming bigger.
> 
> Also, when I looked in the mirror this morning, I didnt see what I saw last night, and just thought 'ARGH, whats happened in the space of 12 hours?!' And it probably wasnt anything different that I saw, but more my mind saying I look different, if you understand?
> 
> I know that I think too much, compare myself to much to others, put myself under too much pressure, all my doing, but I cant change who I am, so have to sort of get my head round it somehow, which is bl00dy hard for me.
> 
> The mind is such a complex thing, fascinating but so frustrating at times.


you, your weight, how you look in the mirror, others. Cant you think of it all as components in a meal and put it on a plate where they don't touch?


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Oh good idea! I knew you'd be the right person to come to
> 
> Do u eat quark every day?
> 
> Im asking because I have added them in but slightly worried about the extra dairy!


Ha ha, yep, all quark related questions, Im your gal! 

Off season, when Im more relaxed about macros I do eat it every day. When prepping though, I dont eat it at all apart from the occasional treat. Do you have a lot of dairy anyway?



BestBefore1989 said:


> I can vouch for the MP toffee flavour in quark. 10 drops in a 250g tub is about right :drool:


Yep, ace arent they?! I love the toffee ones, and if you add them with the banana drops, bannoffee quark is just amazing!!!!!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yep, all quark related questions, Im your gal!
> 
> Off season, when Im more relaxed about macros I do eat it every day. When prepping though, I dont eat it at all apart from the occasional treat. Do you have a lot of dairy anyway?


Nope. Hardly any.

Hmm may have to rethink as I'm trying to lose weight so not off season


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> you, your weight, how you look in the mirror, others. Cant you think of it all as components in a meal and put it on a plate where they don't touch?


Thats an great way of putting it, and when I look at it like that, it does make sense, but for me, they all link together. Maybe the key is to separate it all, and if I learn to do that, maybe I will cope better. I can try, and try I will, so watch this space.

Thank you.


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:



> Nope. Hardly any.
> 
> Hmm may have to rethink as I'm trying to lose weight so not off season


Its fine if you take it into account in your macros. My prep diet is just really strict, so the only sources of protein I have are fish and turkey. But its fine for dieting as low carb/low fat, and with those drops, no added cals to make it taste nice.


----------



## Keeks

Right, head straightened somewhat by my coach. But it further fuels the thought that I dont see what others see. From weekends pictures she potined out things that I hadnt even thought about, she said my waist is now looking tiny, which I didnt see or think it was, and she's really happy with things. Some planned changes now with diet, but other than that, she says Im fine, so my panic from this morning was maybe getting out of bed the wrong way?!

Anyway, feeling better tonight and had a really good gym session, real de-stress and now sprawled again with another day under my belt. 

Fasted cardio was Xtrainer then tabata, shoulders, chest & abs then 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer.

Shoulders

Heavy lat rasies 3 x 15 dropset 3 x 20

Arnold press 3 x 15 superset with db press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Front bar raises 3 x 15

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline db flies superset with round the worlds 3 x 15 of each

Abs

Reverse crunches with crunches 3 x 30 of each


----------



## TELBOR

The balance is restored


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> The balance is restored


Getting there I think.


----------



## 25434

Hola lovely Keeks....you deffo can't see what we all can....but we're all guilty of that hey? Keep chugging on Keeks, you look fab, and you are fab.....I may have said this before...but hey, I'm very original in an unoriginal sorta way, which does make me original.....urrrmmm...I think..haha....

Sleep well Keeks, you are doing a greeeeaaaaaaat job..x.


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hola lovely Keeks....you deffo can't see what we all can....but we're all guilty of that hey? Keep chugging on Keeks, you look fab, and you are fab.....I may have said this before...but hey, I'm very original in an unoriginal sorta way, which does make me original.....urrrmmm...I think..haha....
> 
> Sleep well Keeks, you are doing a greeeeaaaaaaat job..x.


Thank you flubs.  You so lovely and say the nicest things :thumb:

I'm chugging, another day and another step closer.

Have a lovely day and thanks.


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> Yep, all part of the terrible fun of prep!
> 
> Theres a few things triggering it tbh......the main being the prep earlier in the year that didnt go to plan, so the niggle is always at the back of my mind. Now the weeks are drawing in, the niggles becoming more and more, and although Im trying to push in to oneside, its definately there and becoming bigger.
> 
> Also, when I looked in the mirror this morning, I didnt see what I saw last night, and just thought 'ARGH, whats happened in the space of 12 hours?!' And it probably wasnt anything different that I saw, but more my mind saying I look different, if you understand?
> 
> I know that I think too much, compare myself to much to others, put myself under too much pressure, all my doing, but I cant change who I am, so have to sort of get my head round it somehow, which is bl00dy hard for me.
> 
> The mind is such a complex thing, fascinating but so frustrating at times.


Awesome post x


----------



## Keeks

Heads not quite as wonky today thank god. Think the mirror fairies have been in during the night and brought the ok-ish mirrors!

Anyway, half way through the week so all's good! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Get stuck into it keeks. Your past comps speak for themselves. Go girl!


Cheers, will do! I will do this!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Leonwales

I bought some quark  lemon flavour


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> I bought some quark  lemon flavour


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Yay!! And now your another quark convert?!


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Yay!! And now your another quark convert?!


Not tried it yet, not sure what I'm meant to do to it lol


----------



## RACK

In the words of Patrick Bateman "Don't just look at it...... EAT IT!"


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> Not tried it yet, not sure what I'm meant to do to it lol


EAT IT!!!!!!!!!!! Or send it to me! 



RACK said:


> In the words of Patrick Bateman "Don't just look at it...... EAT IT!"


Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HELL YEAH KEEKS


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> HELL YEAH KEEKS
> 
> View attachment 131507


I bet he eats quark! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

RACK said:


> In the words of Patrick Bateman "Don't just look at it...... EAT IT!"


Legend!

:clap:


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> I bet he eats quark! :lol:


He eats people!

I'm gonna have to do an FB pic like this in Ibiza aren't I haha


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> He eats people!
> 
> I'm gonna have to do an FB pic like this in Ibiza aren't I haha


Quark covered people! :drool:

Lol, definitely! :lol: And another bum pic too! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Glad to see you on topic in here:thumb:


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> Quark covered people! :drool:
> 
> Lol, definitely! :lol: And another bum pic too! :lol:


An Ibiza sunset bum pic shall be done!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Glad to see you on topic in here:thumb:


Ha ha, 18 months of this journal and it always reverts back to quark and glutes! :thumb:



RACK said:


> An Ibiza sunset bum pic shall be done!


Definitely! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Thank fook its on its way to weekend, bit sleepy tired today so early night hopefully tonight, if I can sleep!

Fasted power walk this morning, then back & abs with 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer tonight.

Back

Daffy pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row - 5 reps, dropset then 10, dropset then 15 reps, holding every last rep, 3 full sets

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20

Upright row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Tonight, after a high carb day, I like how I look again and my gym pants were looser, so am happy-ish again for the moment, wonder when that changes this time?! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

So sleep has been slightly better of late, I still wake up several times but now the temperature has dropped its been easier to settle at night and again, with the temperature drop, training and cardio has just been slightly better to get through. All in all, I do feel slightly better than I have over the past few weeks, not so drained and worn out.

Leg day AGAIN, seems like nearly every other day its leg day, (actually it very nearly is with three leg session per week :cursing: ) but I dont mind todays session quite as much as it means its nearly nearly Friday and nearly nearly weekend! Another week nearly done and dusted! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

When I went to bed there was a cool breeze but this morning the bedroom was stuffy again and its going to be a HOT day today.

Enjoy Legs later


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> When I went to bed there was a cool breeze but this morning the bedroom was stuffy again and its going to be a HOT day today.
> 
> Enjoy Legs later


muggy here already, gonna be a scorcher when (if) the sun comes out :-( - got my cardio out of the way this morning - think I will do that again...


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> When I went to bed there was a cool breeze but this morning the bedroom was stuffy again and its going to be a HOT day today.
> 
> Enjoy Legs later


The breeze has died off now and looks like its going to be a hot one, just in time for leg day!


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> muggy here already, gonna be a scorcher when (if) the sun comes out :-( - got my cardio out of the way this morning - think I will do that again...


It is an easier session in the morning, evening cardio after a hot day is just URGH, especially after a hot leg day! :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> It is an easier session in the morning, evening cardio after a hot day is just URGH, especially after a hot leg day! :cursing:


 Ill have to take your word for it as I don't think I am ever going to do two cardio workouts on top of a resistance workout on the same day in my life. :surrender:

Still, that's why you look so good, and I look the way I do


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ill have to take your word for it as I don't think I am ever going to do two cardio workouts on top of a resistance workout on the same day in my life. :surrender:
> 
> Still, that's why you look so good, and I look the way I do


Lol, its a toughie for sure, but no pain no gain and all that jazz!


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> @RXQueenie Hey hun. One of the best things to use to sweeten quark when dieting would be MyProtein Flavdrops. They're ace and no calories. The do all the usual flavours but my faves are toffee which tastes like Muller toffee yoghurt :drool: banana, or raspberry and strawberry. They're £3.99 a bottle and last ages. Then theres stevia as mentioned, honey or whey powder, but that depends on macros etc.
> 
> @Leonwales Quarks so much better than cottage cheese, so much more versatile, just completely better in all ways! :thumb:


I tried it with banana it was a bit sour for me


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> I tried it with banana it was a bit sour for me


Ahh, you need the banana flavdrops, doesn't taste bitter at all then! :thumb:


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Ahh, you need the banana flavdrops, doesn't taste bitter at all then! :thumb:


Ill stick to chicken


----------



## Alanricksnape

Keeks said:


> The breeze has died off now and looks like its going to be a hot one, just in time for leg day!


I had my leg day Tuesday and it was a lot cooler thank god. Suffering for it now though I really hammered them so I'm walking around my office 2 days later like I've pooped myself.

Good thing this place has an elevator I work on the top floor 

Hope you have a good leg session today, really hammer them wheels for me


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> Ill stick to chicken


Quark with curry spices in, add some chicken and its AWESOME! :drool:



Alanricksnape said:


> I had my leg day Tuesday and it was a lot cooler thank god. Suffering for it now though I really hammered them so I'm walking around my office 2 days later like I've pooped myself.
> 
> Good thing this place has an elevator I work on the top floor
> 
> Hope you have a good leg session today, really hammer them wheels for me


Ha ha, that's a good leg session then! I've had a dodgy walk for the last few days from Mondays session, and just as I'm walking ok, they will get beasted again! :thumb:

Handy working on the top floor, extra cardio!

It has been easier without the mega heat of the last few weeks, makes it not quite as  :lol:

Hope you're well anyway and hope you can walk properly soon!


----------



## Alanricksnape

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, that's a good leg session then! I've had a dodgy walk for the last few days from Mondays session, and just as I'm walking ok, they will get beasted again! :thumb:
> 
> Handy working on the top floor, extra cardio!
> 
> It has been easier without the mega heat of the last few weeks, makes it not quite as  :lol:
> 
> Hope you're well anyway and hope you can walk properly soon!


My cardio is stepping in the lift and pressing button for my floor. :whistling:

I can't complain, it's good to know I hit them hard. Starting to get decent separation coming through between the tear drop and the sweep. Hope yours are coming a long nicely and keeping the will to stay strict to the diet


----------



## Keeks

Alanricksnape said:


> My cardio is stepping in the lift and pressing button for my floor. :whistling:
> 
> I can't complain, it's good to know I hit them hard. Starting to get decent separation coming through between the tear drop and the sweep. Hope yours are coming a long nicely and keeping the will to stay strict to the diet


Yep, as much as DOMS are uncomfortable, as least they are a way of knowing you've worked hard.

Glad they're coming along  but going up and down stairs could be thrown in there too! :whistling: :lol:

Yep, it does help to keep me going when I notice more changes, and legs do look better this time round. :thumb:


----------



## Alanricksnape

Why aren't you working? Do your work.


----------



## Keeks

Alanricksnape said:


> Why aren't you working? Do your work.


I'm going! I just get carried away with quark talk so need extra time, and cant be rushed! :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape

Crazy quark lady.


----------



## Keeks

So I spoke too soon this morning when I said I wasn't feeling too bad. I am well & truly fooked and its been a very hard day. Felt very fatigued and everything has been an effort, more so the later on in the day. I've also got that familiar mental mongy-ness diet brain, where I've actually had to stop and really think about normal stuff, its like a fog has descended on my brain. :confused1: Anyway, time to chill and rest up for another day ahead. 

Legs done tonight and the heat built up during the day so it was an ass of a session, then HIIT on rower, again being an ass of a session.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

SLDL's 4 x 15 superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 15

Walking wonky lunges 4 x 20

The second lot of walking lungesjust destroyed my legs, so wobbly doing them, and even doing half the reps I did to start the session, they were even tougher than the first lot. Super wobble down the stairs, but good session! :thumb:

Star fishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

I've made my thoughts on your leg sessions clear many times, nutter 

Hope you've got fan boys sorted for tonight looks like its going to be a sweaty one!

#starfishcrew

(Yes I'm aware hash tags are gay)

Positive note FRIDAY tomorrow!!!! hope the brain fog clears


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I've made my thoughts on your leg sessions clear many times, nutter
> 
> Hope you've got fan boys sorted for tonight looks like its going to be a sweaty one!
> 
> #starfishcrew
> 
> (Yes I'm aware hash tags are gay)
> 
> Positive note FRIDAY tomorrow!!!! hope the brain fog clears


 :lol: Evening my star fishing buddy (#gay star fishing buddy if #'s are gay) That did make me chuckle!

Nope, just the plain old fan tonight, the fan boys got sick of me saying fan me, now stop, now fan me, now stop. But the thought that it is Friday tomorrow means that even if tonight is awful, I can get through one last day before weekend! 

Lol, I hope the fog clears too, but only think it'll get worse! :cursing: 

And as for the leg session, :cursing:  :crying: but Ive just got to think that they MUST be working........nothing can cause that many swear words and not be doing any good. :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> :lol: Evening my star fishing buddy (#gay star fishing buddy if #'s are gay) That did make me chuckle!
> 
> Nope, just the plain old fan tonight, the fan boys got sick of me saying fan me, now stop, now fan me, now stop. But the thought that it is Friday tomorrow means that even if tonight is awful, I can get through one last day before weekend!
> 
> Lol, I hope the fog clears too, but only think it'll get worse! :cursing:
> 
> And as for the leg session, :cursing:  :crying: but Ive just got to think that they MUST be working........nothing can cause that many swear words and not be doing any good. :lol:


you just cant get a good punkhawallah nowadays!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> you just cant get a good punkhawallah nowadays!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Suprisingly slept ok-ish last night. Got off later than usual, but the heat didnt really affect my sleep.

Cardio only today, fasted power walk done and a nice breeze again made it feel quite refreshing.

I cant decide how this week has gone progress wise, earlier on in the week, weight had dropped but from day to day, my opinion has changed. Must stop thinking about it, and will do weigh in/measurements tomorrow and just see what they say and stop thinking too much about it. Will be 8 weeks out this weekend though, so getting close now that the changes really need to be more evident. Will see what coach says anyway and she should put my head straight again, one way or another.


----------



## JANIKvonD

year n a half old.....c'mon to fuk keeks. get a new 1 started.

hows it today lover?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> year n a half old.....c'mon to fuk keeks. get a new 1 started.
> 
> hows it today lover?


Nooooooooooo, I dont like change. And after 18 months, it always reverts back to quark talk......still!!!

Cranky and tired, but glad its Friday!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Nooooooooooo, I dont like change. And after 18 months, it always reverts back to quark talk......still!!!
> 
> Cranky and tired, but glad its Friday!


Its friddddddaaayy!!!!

Weekend is almost here x


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Its friddddddaaayy!!!!
> 
> Weekend is almost here x


Oh yes, thank god its Friday! :bounce:

Have a fab day hun! x


----------



## Keeks

Oh heck, legs stiffening up already, I knew yesterday had punished them goodly! :cursing:

And just remembered I've got to see Occupational Health this morning at work :cursing:

But still, IT'S FRIDAY!


----------



## 25434

Morning Keeks...yup! Froidayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... :bounce:

Have a lovely weekend...x


----------



## Alanricksnape




----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, legs stiffening up already, I knew yesterday had punished them goodly! :cursing:
> 
> And just remembered I've got to see Occupational Health this morning at work :cursing:
> 
> But still, IT'S FRIDAY!


Sounds like you and flublet did legs together yesterday pmsl

Have a great weekend x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning Keeks...yup! Froidayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... :bounce:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend...x


Yay, Friday! :bounce:

Have a lovely weekend too! 



Alanricksnape said:


> View attachment 131747


 :lol:



biglbs said:


> Sounds like you and flublet did legs together yesterday pmsl
> 
> Have a great weekend x


  Have a fab weekend too. x :thumb:


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Quark with curry spices in, add some chicken and its AWESOME! :drool:


You strange woman


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> You strange woman


Crazy quark lady by name, crazy quark lady by nature. 

Tis awesome though.


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Crazy quark lady by name, crazy quark lady by nature.
> 
> Tis awesome though.


Im not even attempting it


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> Im not even attempting it


Why on earth not? It's ace.


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Why on earth not? It's ace.


You can cook it for me :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Leonwales said:


> You can cook it for me :tongue:


I'm there!!!!! :bounce: And I will also make many other quark concoctions whilst I'm at it!


----------



## Leonwales

chilisi said:


> Can you buy Quark in supermarkets. Couldn't find it in the co-op yesterday.


They have it in tesco. Its not that great keeks is just on commission.


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> I'm there!!!!! :bounce: And I will also make many other quark concoctions whilst I'm at it!


You cook it, ill eat it.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Can you buy Quark in supermarkets. Couldn't find it in the co-op yesterday.


Main supermarkets stock it, with Morrisons and Sainsburys doing the best. :thumb:



Leonwales said:


> They have it in tesco. Its not that great keeks is just on commission.


GET OUT OF HERE! :cursing: Now say you don't mean it and you're sorry!



Leonwales said:


> You cook it, ill eat it.


Gladly, I will force feed you if I have to. :tongue:


----------



## Leonwales

Keeks said:


> Main supermarkets stock it, with Morrisons and Sainsburys doing the best. :thumb:
> 
> GET OUT OF HERE! :cursing: Now say you don't mean it and you're sorry!
> 
> Gladly, I will force feed you if I have to. :tongue:


Haha women! You are all a pain in the ****


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, it's weekend! :bounce:

Occupational health meeting turned out to say I'm very healthy, blood pressure, breathing, general health was all very good, so that's good.

Then went to hairdressers for a long overdue hair cut and feel like I've been scalped, and then remembered that's why I avoid the hair dressers. :lol:

Anyway, hiit on rower with tabata done tonight and now very knackered, so another early night sprawling.  Then tomorrow off to pick up my goodies from my sponsor's, yay!


----------



## Keeks

Super giddy this morning, a couple of lbs off this week, and measurements down, and...................sub 23 inch waist!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: So happy with this. My coach had said earlier in the week that my waist looked tiny, its small anyway but when she said this it did make me look again, and from this weeks progress pics and measurement, I can really see it now, and it has gone smaller now than it did in my prep from earlier in the year.

So after a very up and down and wonky week with my head, this has really cheered me up, and although I know there is still a lot to do, 8 weeks out, I'm at an ok place I think! :confused1: 

Will try and get some pics up later of mini waist, was going to post full progress pics but think I'll wait for the end of the 10 week challenge, which is on 3 weeks.

Off to the gym shortly, mini legs and mini shoulders, cardio on the Xtrainer and then off to pick up my goodies. :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

good going, feeling a bit better now I take it?


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> good going, feeling a bit better now I take it?


Yes thanks, for the moment anyway! 

Its weird but I can sort of handle the wobbles if I know that Im making progress, if that makes sense? If one minute I can see progress and good changes, but then the weigh in and measurements dont reflect it, I just cant uderstand, and with the work I put it, it can be very dis-heartening, but when I can actually see the numbers change and see the progress, I know its partly me being too paranoid and partly due to diet brain too I think.

Hope you're well anyway!


----------



## LittleChris

Great end to the week and the progress is always a validation of the hard work! Any changes moving forwards? 8weeks to go!


----------



## Keeks

LittleChris said:


> Great end to the week and the progress is always a validation of the hard work! Any changes moving forwards? 8weeks to go!


Yes, its made a very up and down week end on an up, thankfully. 

As for changes, will wait to hear what my coach says. There is still more than can be changed, and things changed this week anyway, so she may want to give it another week before changing as this week has worked well.

I started dieting at 15 weeks out, so now its nearly half way, I cant believe how quickly it has gone. The days and weeks do blend into each other though so maybe this seems why it goes quickly.

Hope you've had a good week progress wise?!


----------



## Sharpy76

Sub 23" waist? You're smashing this sh!t @Keeks!!!!

All that hard graft is paying off, keep grinding:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Sub 23" waist? You're smashing this sh!t @Keeks!!!!
> 
> All that hard graft is paying off, keep grinding:thumb:


Cheers!  I dont mind all the hard work as long as its doing the trick. And thanks for the reps! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Yes thanks, for the moment anyway!
> 
> Its weird but I can sort of handle the wobbles if I know that Im making progress, if that makes sense? If one minute I can see progress and good changes, but then the weigh in and measurements dont reflect it, I just cant uderstand, and with the work I put it, it can be very dis-heartening, but when I can actually see the numbers change and see the progress, I know its partly me being too paranoid and partly due to diet brain too I think.
> 
> Hope you're well anyway!


bit up and down on the shoulder front but getting a bit of conditioning and legs in


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> bit up and down on the shoulder front but getting a bit of conditioning and legs in


Well it's good you're adjusting, and doing what you can. Hope it settles anyway, will catch up in your journal.


----------



## Keeks

Fasted HIIT on rower this morning with tabata, fooked afterwards, then legs, shoulders & abs and cardio on Xtrainer. Great session, really enjoyed it and worked damn hard, now all done so can chill for the rest of the day.

Legs - Supersets

Split squats with wlaking lunges 3 x 20 of each

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts 3 x 25 of each

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25 of each

Speed squats to finish 4 x 25

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 20

Machine press 3 x 20

Rear delt rasies 3 x 20

Abs

Crunches on a ball 10 x 30

Will try and post some pics of the sub 23" but they're not uploading for some reason. They're not the best pics but couldn't get any better, the light was funny (sun kept shining then going dull) and slighty shaky when taking pics. Will have a faff and try and get some up.


----------



## Keeks

Sub 23" :bounce: Im way to giddy about it but Im well chuffed!


----------



## Bad Alan

Now that is a TINY waistline will leave my other thoughts out this post 

Great positive end to the week should carry some momentum into early next week, keep killing it mrs great progress!

My quad is literally like 4 inches bigger than your waist lol ! Hope you're enjoying a lazy weekend.


----------



## flinty90

looking bloody fantastic Keeks.. and that backside looks out of this world... its made me hungry lol X


----------



## flinty90

Bad Alan said:


> Now that is a TINY waistline will leave my other thoughts out this post
> 
> Great positive end to the week should carry some momentum into early next week, keep killing it mrs great progress!
> 
> My quad is literally like 4 inches bigger than your waist lol ! Hope you're enjoying a lazy weekend.


worst bit of self plugging i ever seen lol !!!


----------



## Leonwales

Wow guess the quark really does work


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Now that is a TINY waistline will leave my other thoughts out this post
> 
> Great positive end to the week should carry some momentum into early next week, keep killing it mrs great progress!
> 
> My quad is literally like 4 inches bigger than your waist lol ! Hope you're enjoying a lazy weekend.


 :lol: I won't ask what the other thoughts were, lol. Yep, up and down week has ended well so am happy, and even happier that I've got to under 23 inches at 8 weeks out, will defo spur me on for the next few days at least, or until my next wobble.

Ha ha, that's bizarre that's some decent quads you got there then. :thumb:

Yep, nice chilled weekend thanks, hope you're having a good one too. 



flinty90 said:


> looking bloody fantastic Keeks.. and that backside looks out of this world... its made me hungry lol X


Ahh thank you.  Getting there slowly but surely.



Leonwales said:


> Wow guess the quark really does work


Lol, you see, that's why you need quark in your life.


----------



## 25434

Crickey Keeks, 23" waist.....that is something I can only dream about....you look really super good....hard work paying off massively and you should be proud too....noice one.....

Note to oneself....stop eating poop and you too could have a sub 94" backside.....not even typing waist as it makes me cry even thinking about it...lolol....


----------



## dtlv

Looking great, keeks  Always thought you've had great proportions... not to say you haven't put in a ton of work, but definitely a natural for this sport. Keep up the good work, inspiring stuff.

There are a few gals who I've pointed in the direction of this forum who don't post but do read a lot, and I always point them towards your journal (as well as @fitrut's) for inspiration. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Crickey Keeks, 23" waist.....that is something I can only dream about....you look really super good....hard work paying off massively and you should be proud too....noice one.....
> 
> Note to oneself....stop eating poop and you too could have a sub 94" backside.....not even typing waist as it makes me cry even thinking about it...lolol....


Ahh thank you Flubs.  I dont mind working hard if I know if getting there, and right now I do feel like the work is paying off.

Lol, hope you're getting there with your diet etc, it can take time to find out what works best for you, but you'll get there. 



dtlv said:


> Looking great, keeks  Always thought you've had great proportions... not to say you haven't put in a ton of work, but definitely a natural for this sport. Keep up the good work, inspiring stuff.
> 
> There are a few gals who I've pointed in the direction of this forum who don't post but do read a lot, and I always point them towards your journal (as well as @fitrut's) for inspiration. :thumbup1:


Thank you. Its the one thing from the start that all judges, my coach etc have all said that I have a great shape to work with, and now Im developing more and more can see that I have been very lucky to have a natural nice shape. And over the last 7-8 months, with a lot of work on my shoulders, they've broadened more which has balanced my bottom half with my top half more, so not looking quite as bottom heavy.

Ahh thanks, hope my journals been informative to them (and may have also got a few more quark converts along the way  )

Hope you're well anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Picked up my goodies yesterday, and chose this protein as I love my protein porridge and it really does help me get through prep, but with this protein it does help make it thicker so you seem to get a bigger bowlful from the same amount of oats. I use half serving of this, then half serving of usually The Protein Works isolate, one of many flavours  and its awesome!


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Picked up my goodies yesterday, and chose this protein as I love my protein porridge and it really does help me get through prep, but with this protein it does help make it thicker so you seem to get a bigger bowlful from the same amount of oats. I use half serving of this, then half serving of usually The Protein Works isolate, one of many flavours  and its awesome!
> 
> View attachment 131948


Nice goodies!

Mmmm, sounds nice that protein porridge!

Do you mix it in a shaker then pour over the oats?

I like my porridge with hot water so not sure i could heat up a protein shake?!?!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice goodies!
> 
> Mmmm, sounds nice that protein porridge!
> 
> Do you mix it in a shaker then pour over the oats?
> 
> I like my porridge with hot water so not sure i could heat up a protein shake?!?!


 mg: You've never had protein porridge.............you've seriously been missing out!

You make the porridge as normal, but when making it, just add some protein into it, stir and there you go, protein porridge. Also this way, if you leave it to go cold it also tastes great, like a cold pudding really. Awesome! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Ace session this morning, had a pre-work out which I dont usually have, only occasionally at weekends and really beasted arms :thumb: then got really hot and sweaty doing cardio on the Xtrainer, even though it wasn't that hot, fab session! 

Started with press ups, 3 x 20

Arms - Bi's & tri's supersets

Machine dips with cable bar curls 3 x 20

Reverse grip pull downs holding every 5th rep with EZ bar preacher curls 3 x 20 of each

Kickbacks tih hammer curls 3 x 20 of each

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30

Now slightly tempted to have an early star fishing session but think that might be a little too lazy and as the suns not out, I cant use the excuse of sunbathing. :whistling: Housework then it seems.


----------



## Keeks

Monday :cursing: Raining :cursing: Leg day :cursing: Waxing appointment :cursing:

But day off tomorrow  Shopping  Massage  Cheat meal with my best mates 

Also, when doing my update pics etc to my coach, I ended up looking at my pics from last years prep. Now I can spend ages comparing measurements and pics etc, and seeing how I compre to last year. I have pics from the same weekend last year and can't believe the change in my legs, they do look quite different, didnt realise how much until I saw these pics, and sometimes when I doubt I am changing (mind games) I know I am. Will try and post some comparison pics tonight.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Monday :cursing: Raining :cursing: Leg day :cursing: Waxing appointment :cursing:
> 
> But day off tomorrow  Shopping  Massage  Cheat meal with my best mates
> 
> Also, when doing my update pics etc to my coach, I ended up looking at my pics from last years prep. Now I can spend ages comparing measurements and pics etc, and seeing how I compre to last year. I have pics from the same weekend last year and can't believe the change in my legs, they do look quite different, didnt realise how much until I saw these pics, and sometimes when I doubt I am changing (mind games) I know I am. Will try and post some comparison pics tonight.


rains my fave weather along with snow 

all sounds ace then....happy days. speaking of waxing....i've been roped into getting a full body for a fundraiser threw my mrs's work....to but a building & convert it to a soft play club for disabled kids! canna be THAT bad :mellow:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> rains my fave weather along with snow
> 
> all sounds ace then....happy days. speaking of waxing....i've been roped into getting a full body for a fundraiser threw my mrs's work....to but a building & convert it to a soft play club for disabled kids! canna be THAT bad :mellow:


Crazy, rains cr4p. Snows nice if you dont need to leave the house, or on Xmas day. 

Ahh thats a good cause, well done you for doing it! :thumb: All I can say is beforehand, take loads of painkillers.......not that bad indeed :whistling: You'll see. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Cant seem to focus on anything much today other than thinking about food, cant wait to have a good eat tomorrow, and my coach is all ok with it, and happy with my progress so don't feel as guilty. 

Roll on food time! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Cant seem to focus on anything much today other than thinking about food, cant wait to have a good eat tomorrow, and my coach is all ok with it, and happy with my progress so don't feel as guilty.
> 
> Roll on food time! :bounce:


u still in damage limitation mode......or u going balls out on this?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Cant seem to focus on anything much today other than thinking about food, cant wait to have a good eat tomorrow, and my coach is all ok with it, and happy with my progress so don't feel as guilty.
> 
> Roll on food time! :bounce:


u still in damage limitation mode......or u going balls out on this?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> u still in damage limitation mode......or u going balls out on this?


If I had balls, they would be fully out!!!! Snickers crumpets, Turkish Delight, Custard slice, and Mexican, maybe a few other bits depending if I don't explode first! And banana quark cake :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> If I had balls, they would be fully out!!!! Snickers crumpets, Turkish Delight, Custard slice, and Mexican, maybe a few other bits depending if I don't explode first! And banana quark cake :drool:


NIIIIIIIICE :thumb: but i coulda done without hearing it tbh......im starving to death rite now


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> If I had balls, they would be fully out!!!! Snickers crumpets,* Turkish Delight,* Custard slice, and Mexican, maybe a few other bits depending if I don't explode first! And banana quark cake :drool:


You was doing so well until you wrote Turkish Delight! YUK!! :lol:

Whatever floats ya boat my dear


----------



## JANIKvonD

agree^ there fukin barkit. u are talking about the wee sweet things & not taking a turk up the road to get his boab wet?


----------



## Sharpy76

Had protein porridge today for the first time EVER (yes i've led a sheltered life lol), bloody gorgeous it was!!!

Thanks for the idea @Keeks, can't believe i've not heard of it before lol?!


----------



## TELBOR

Sharpy76 said:


> Had protein porridge today for the first time EVER (yes i've led a sheltered life lol), bloody gorgeous it was!!!
> 
> Thanks for the idea @Keeks, can't believe i've not heard of it before lol?!


Do you live in a cave or something pmsl


----------



## Keeks

@Sharpy76 & @JANIKvonD



And so it begins.........


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Had protein porridge today for the first time EVER (yes i've led a sheltered life lol), bloody gorgeous it was!!!
> 
> Thanks for the idea @Keeks, can't believe i've not heard of it before lol?!


Yay, its ace isnt it?! Also ace cold, very convenient and very tasty carbs. You do need to get out of your shelter more, and will let you have a copy when I do my cook book! :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> Do you live in a cave or something pmsl


A very sheltered cave that is. :laugh:



chilisi said:


> Dude, you need to get out more
> 
> My new porridge sensation is..... Hot Porridge made with chocolate milk with a good helping of peanut butter.


 :drool: Now that sounds awesome!!!! Will have to try that sometime. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> @Sharpy76 & @JANIKvonD
> 
> View attachment 132159
> 
> 
> And so it begins.........


U starting tonight?!?! This a whole day cheat?!?!

.....throw that Turkish delight to fuk & go but the Oreo one  it's AMAZING!!


----------



## Keeks

Feeling tired today, fatigued throughout the afternoon and legs was an a$$.

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower with tabata, then legs tonight, with HIIT on rower for 2nd cardio session.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying leg curls 3 x 10 superset with 3 x 10 single leg curls (10 each leg)

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

Abductors 3 x 20

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

:cursing: :thumb: Good session!

And like I said earlier, I can spend hours comparing this prep to previous ones, weights/measurements and pics etc, and after looking at some pics from the same weekend last year, I can see some decent changes in my legs, as well as my shoulders and how they have broadened. Its good to look back at these pics, as sometimes I dont see obvious changes and wonder if Ive changed at all, but know that although its a slow process, Im making progress in the right way.

The first pics are from the exact same weeked last year, the second pics are from this weekend.





I can see that my hams/glutes are a better shape, hams more curved, and from the front on, my legs look better. By the time I competed last year, my legs looked ok, and this is what they looked like at this time last year, so now at this stage, they look better than they did, by the time it gets to show time, Im hoping that they should look really well.


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> U starting tonight?!?! This a whole day cheat?!?!
> 
> .....throw that Turkish delight to fuk & go but the Oreo one  it's AMAZING!!


No way, not starting tonight, although I want to. Just baked my banana cake and it smells awesome.

Yeah I've had the Oreo one, its amazing but have had a craving for Turkish Delight for ages so Turkish Delight it is. 



chilisi said:


> I'm having it pre workout in the morning. Bit naughty but only carbs ill be on all day, so not overly fussed


Lol, sounds good though, good fuel for training! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Have both ya lightweight


----------



## H10dst

You can defo tell the difference between the pictures. Well I can see you've brought a new mirror anyway!!! Hahah only joking your looking fab Hun. I've just discovered vanilla quark and it's soooo nice I ate the whole tub without even realising.


----------



## Sharpy76

Can see a huge difference compared to this time last year @Keeks!

Enjoy your cheat, it's well deserved and don't forget...........PICS!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Have both ya lightweight


I like your style! Im going food shopping tomorrow so will see what else takes my fancy. Cant wait!!! :bounce:



H10dst said:


> You can defo tell the difference between the pictures. Well I can see you've brought a new mirror anyway!!! Hahah only joking your looking fab Hun. I've just discovered vanilla quark and it's soooo nice I ate the whole tub without even realising.


Thank you. Yay, havent tried the vanilla one but the quark is quark......all AWESOME!

Where you been hiding anyway Mr? Hope all is well? 



Sharpy76 said:


> Can see a huge difference compared to this time last year @Keeks!
> 
> Enjoy your cheat, it's well deserved and don't forget...........PICS!!!!!


Thanks, Im happy with the change in a year, still loads more to do but at least I have made some improvements.

Cheers, I will indeed. Dont worry, pics will be taken at various points throughout, its going to be epic!!! :drool:


----------



## H10dst

I've been mega busy working etc and not had much time to sit in here and see what's happening in the UKM world. Still going to gym, diet is ok, don't seem to ever grow though no matter what I do??? Got a week off work this week so I'm nice and chilled. Got my vanilla quark via ocado £1 per tub, banged a few lemon ones in too.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just noticed they pics...pretty big differences between them tbh, tighter all over on the currents...legs have came on loads.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I've been mega busy working etc and not had much time to sit in here and see what's happening in the UKM world. Still going to gym, diet is ok, don't seem to ever grow though no matter what I do??? Got a week off work this week so I'm nice and chilled. Got my vanilla quark via ocado £1 per tub, banged a few lemon ones in too.


Hope you're still liking your job? Keep at it and you will be changing, just sometimes cant see it much until you compare with pics or something.

Ahh, have a lovely week off and chill and eat quark! :thumb:



JANIKvonD said:


> Just noticed they pics...pretty big differences between them tbh, tighter all over on the currents...legs have came on loads.


Thanks. Yeah, hammered them a lot of the last year and can now see the differences so am happy things are working. In the first lot of pics I'm about 1/2 stone lighter too. You can see I look smaller, but think I look better now, bit more muscle, so If I can hit condition this year, I think I'll be really happy.


----------



## Rykard

:beer: have a good one


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> :beer: have a good one


Thank you!


----------



## Keeks

So I'm a little bit in lazy non-robot day today  and only did a blast of tabata for fasted cardio, and have decided to just do shoulders & chest at the gym, and leave my 2nd cardio session. Its only one day, and got loads to do so one day wont damage things. I just need a day of me time, and thought that my shopping, both food and clothes will double as cardio! 

Been awake quite a bit through the night, couldnt settle and just kept thinking of food, very very excited! :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Enjoy your shopping trip mrs. Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Enjoy your shopping trip mrs. Xx


Thank you, I will and the food!!!!!! x  And the massage! Im way too hyper!!! :bounce:


----------



## 25434

hee he..morning keeks...have a lovely lovely day..x


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> hee he..morning keeks...have a lovely lovely day..x





BestBefore1989 said:


>


Awwww thank you!!!!  xxx


----------



## Keeks

Gym done, good shoulders & chest session, really enjoyed it, now time for some retail therapy and food therapy later.

Heres a few things that I bought so I've got a choice of things, and a homemade banana quark birthday cake! :drool:



And the most important treat of all...........


----------



## H10dst

Didn't realise it was your birthday?!?! Have a fab day and I hope you get loads of presents and quark based goodies.  xxx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Didn't realise it was your birthday?!?! Have a fab day and I hope you get loads of presents and quark based goodies.  xxx


Aww thanks!  I did make myself my very own birthday quark cake! :thumb: xxx


----------



## H10dst

Love banana cake, text me the recipe if you get chance please.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Love banana cake, text me the recipe if you get chance please.


Its ace!!! Cant text as some dufus had their phone pinched so lost all their numbers :whistling: Drop us a text and will text back. :thumb:

Ps.....Text recipe service charged at £3.00 per recipe! :lol: Or tub of quark. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So had a lovely lovely day so far, been shopping and actually pretty inpressed with my shop, two new dresses that fit, new handbag, gym clothes of course and new underwear.

Just had full body massage which was awesome, and shortly off to have a Mexican feast :bounce:

Bl00dy lovely birthday!


----------



## H10dst

Just text you.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Just text you.


Recipe sent, now wheres my quark? :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Recipe sent, now wheres my quark? :tongue:


Ill post some.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Happy birthday.


Thank you!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So had a lovely lovely day so far, been shopping and actually pretty inpressed with my shop, two new dresses that fit, new handbag, gym clothes of course and new underwear.
> 
> Just had full body massage which was awesome, and shortly off to have a Mexican feast :bounce:
> 
> Bl00dy lovely birthday!


pics of you modelling it or no new clobber :sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> pics of you modelling it or no new clobber :sneaky2:


Lol, well funnily enough, underwear shopping for some pics Im getting done so might post some on here anyway. And some of the gym stuff too! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Had the most amazingly lovely day today, and had a lovely meal with my best friends, had such a laugh and it felt so nice just to be normal and away from training and dieting for a few hours and to sit and have a meal. Got emotional with my friends and wasnt even drinking but just feel so lucky to have amazing friends, and to know that they're there through thick and thin.

Anyway back to the grind tomorrow, but feel like today has done me the power of good.

And the Mexican was awesome, beef enchilladeas with a side portion of curly fries. :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Well, I've just had the best nights sleep I've had in months, slept for nearly 6 hours solid, no waking up and dropped off with no tossing & turning, and now feel so sleepy, lol! Think it's gonna be a tough day, Wednesdays are tough at work, and feeling sleepy, fat & bloated after yesterday, roll on bed time! 

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower with tabata, back & abs tonight with cardio on Xtrainer.


----------



## Sharpy76

Awww sorry i missed your b/day @Keeks, i wasn't on here at all throughout the day so didn't read any posts

Happy belated b/day though, your cheat looked EPIC!!! Sounds like you had a great day too:thumbup1:

Head down and back on that grind girl!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Awww sorry i missed your b/day @Keeks, i wasn't on here at all throughout the day so didn't read any posts
> 
> Happy belated b/day though, your cheat looked EPIC!!! Sounds like you had a great day too:thumbup1:
> 
> Head down and back on that grind girl!!!


Ahh thank you.  I did have a really lovely day thanks, and the food made if even more so, loved every minute and every mouthful, lol.

But yes, one slightly chilled day and now back to commence battle again.


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhhh, feet up time. 

Back & abs session

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 20

Bent over row 3 x 20

Upright row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 30

Abs

Reverse crunches 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

2nd cardio session on Xtrainer, and now knackered! :yawn: But closer to weekend now, yay! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Love my moooo - rning cardio 

Last few mornings I've done indoor fasted cardio HIIT on rower and tabata but went power walking again this morning and it was lovely. 

Gonna be a hot one today, and its legs.....why are all these hot days falling on leg days?! But don't mind tonights legs session as much as its nearly weekend, and very excited for weekend. A much needed night out on Saturday and cant wait to get all glammed up and prove I do have a little bit of a life away from training and trackies. :bounce:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> *Love my moooo - rning cardio*
> View attachment 132397
> 
> 
> Last few mornings I've done indoor fasted cardio HIIT on rower and tabata but went power walking again this morning and it was lovely.
> 
> Gonna be a hot one today, and its legs.....why are all these hot days falling on leg days?! But don't mind tonights legs session as much as its nearly weekend, and very excited for weekend. A much needed night out on Saturday and cant wait to get all glammed up and prove I do have a little bit of a life away from training and trackies. :bounce:




Actually, it made me chuckle so you can put the doll away:lol:

Looks lovely though tbh, very idyllic, much better than being stuck inside!

You're out on Saturday night?!! Will any alcohol be consumed? And obvioulsy, we'll need pics!!!!

Happy leg day too


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Actually, it made me chuckle so you can put the doll away:lol:
> 
> Looks lovely though tbh, very idyllic, much better than being stuck inside!
> 
> You're out on Saturday night?!! Will any alcohol be consumed? And obvioulsy, we'll need pics!!!!
> 
> Happy leg day too


 :angry: The dolls on stand-by. I made myself chuckle so its ok, I do that quite a lot tbh.......and people say Im crazy?! Can't think why! 

No alcohol, I'm driving. Im not bothered about drinking, last time I had a drink was on holiday early June, and wont be drinking until after comps, but don't miss it. And I can laugh and take pics of my drunken mates! :thumb: May post pics anyway.

Cheers, always love leg day! :whistling:

Have a good day! 



Hamster said:


> Morning Keeks.
> 
> I occasionally do power walking as a change of scenery too...nice been outdoors isnt it.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely night on Saturday.
> 
> I got a works party on Saturday night too....like you say it's nice to put a dress and heels on instead of been in constant gym wear and trainers


Morning hun. Yeah I do like being outside on a morning like this, lovely as its quiet and the worlds just waking up and some nice scenery where I go so always cheers me up for the day.

Thank you, have a lovely night too. It is nice to get dressed up, I do miss it, and it feels nice to just have time out from prep even if just for a few hours.


----------



## 25434

Morning lovely keeks...I just love getting out and about first thing in the morning....I live near lotsa fields and stuff and early in the morning the mist is rolling over the fields and the wabbits and does are running around and it's so sorta eerie but beautiful at the same time....I walk through the fields and sometimes just sit by the river and gather my thoughts.....sooo nice.....and...and...

well, there was that time when I misjudged the marshes and ended up sitting IN the river as opposed to BY the river...humph...that wasn't such a good morning as I squelched back to my place covered in green goo, marshy stuff, water and assorted bugs and stuff.....bleurrrrrggghhh..but hey, that's the way I roll...:laugh:

Have a great day missis..x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning lovely keeks...I just love getting out and about first thing in the morning....I live near lotsa fields and stuff and early in the morning the mist is rolling over the fields and the wabbits and does are running around and it's so sorta eerie but beautiful at the same time....I walk through the fields and sometimes just sit by the river and gather my thoughts.....sooo nice.....and...and...
> 
> well, there was that time when I misjudged the marshes and ended up sitting IN the river as opposed to BY the river...humph...that wasn't such a good morning as I squelched back to my place covered in green goo, marshy stuff, water and assorted bugs and stuff.....bleurrrrrggghhh..but hey, that's the way I roll...:laugh:
> 
> Have a great day missis..x


Lol, that made me chuckle. But it is nice in the fields, so relaxing and peaceful away from people and hectic-ness.  And first thing in the morning, I do see some funny sights, at weekends there people doing the naughty walk of shame, taxi drivers going toilet in the woods, and loads of funny animal things. :lol:

Thank you and have a lovely day too! x


----------



## Keeks

Super sleepy, super hungry and super irritable, good combination to set me up for a leg session! :cursing: :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Super sleepy, super hungry and super irritable, good combination to set me up for a leg session! :cursing: :bounce:


Enjoy!!

Forgot to say Happy Birthday..... HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Enjoy!!
> 
> Forgot to say Happy Birthday..... HAPPY BIRTHDAY


Lol, thank you! And you got my age spot on! :whistling:

Ahh you know me, I love a good leg session, I cant wait!!!! :bounce: Been looking forward to it alllllllllllll day! :thumb:


----------



## Alanricksnape

Good luck with your leg session today! Can't say I envy you, got mine out of the way on Tuesday. Threw in some really heavy high volume SLDLs at the end for a change and could barely lift my leg up onto my motorbike to get home!


----------



## biglbs

Happy birthday Quarklet,many happy quarks of the day xx


----------



## Keeks

Alanricksnape said:


> Good luck with your leg session today! Can't say I envy you, got mine out of the way on Tuesday. Threw in some really heavy high volume SLDLs at the end for a change and could barely lift my leg up onto my motorbike to get home!


Lol, good session then. Thursdays session ends with SLDL's but these are one of the few leg exercises that I actually like, work really well and doing wide stance too, just properly ends a good session. :thumb: Hope you've not been too sore!



biglbs said:


> Happy birthday Quarklet,many happy quarks of the day xx


Aww thank you!  xx


----------



## Keeks

Have felt more and more cranky throughout the day today, just wanted to curl up in a ball and hide from the world. Very tough leg session tonight, was a real effort and really took it out of me, but gave it 110% as always, then HIIT on rower afterwards was just the icing on the cake to take my remaining energy away.........Im now foooooooooooooked, super fooooooooooooooooked actually!

But now everything's done, all cardio, food prep etc and I've collapsed into bed, Im ok again. I've noticed my moods can be very up and down, more so the further into prep I get.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15 of each

Walking lunges 4 x 20

Another leg session done and dusted,I'm slowly working my through them and beasting every one! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Have felt more and more cranky throughout the day today, just wanted to curl up in a ball and hide from the world. Very tough leg session tonight, was a real effort and really took it out of me, but gave it 110% as always, then HIIT on rower afterwards was just the icing on the cake to take my remaining energy away.........Im now foooooooooooooked, super fooooooooooooooooked actually!
> 
> But now everything's done, all cardio, food prep etc and I've collapsed into bed, Im ok again. I've noticed my moods can be very up and down, more so the further into prep I get.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20
> 
> SLDL's superset with lying ham curls 3 x 15 of each
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 20
> 
> Another leg session done and dusted,I'm slowly working my through them and beasting every one! :thumb:


I love reading your leg workouts.

LOL one day I may be brave(mad) enough to try it.

Thing is I'd have no idea what weight to use for such high reps, in fact I think Id struggle to do the 40 reps of walking lunges at bodyweight let alone 4 sets of 40


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I love reading your leg workouts.
> 
> LOL one day I may be brave(mad) enough to try it.
> 
> Thing is I'd have no idea what weight to use for such high reps, in fact I think Id struggle to do the 40 reps of walking lunges at bodyweight let alone 4 sets of 40


Yeah there's no bravery there, its pure mentalness!!!! 

Low-ish weights, still taxing but you do need to lower weights to do high reps in all exercises. The walking lunges I do un-weighted, but wide so that the back knee touches the floor at the back. Wonky and wobbly to start with, and also wonky and wobbly if done at the end of the session too, but they are a great exercise, and just help properly batter legs! 

You should give it a go sometime, and let me know how much you love it! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

And it's Friiiiiiiiiiidayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :bounce:

Cardio only day today with fasted HIIT on rower then tabata and same again this evening, and gonna do a bit of pampering tonight, nails etc, which I'm looking forward to, check me out being super girly! 

Really looking forward to going out tomorrow night, but now sort of thinking it's going to knacker me out, will get sore feet and probably end up in a bad mood by the end of the night after being around loads of drunk folk, but for the moment, I am super excited! And I've decided that other than training, food shopping/prep on Sunday, I'm having a super lazy day just so I don't feel horrendous next week, and to help re-charge batteries for another fun-filled week of prep.


----------



## Keeks

Struggling today :cursing: Friday food at work, and I'm starving, which in a way is good as shows metabolism is good, but I also want to stab people with my fork cos they have tasty food. :cursing:

But on the plus side, it's Friday, and only half a day left to work before weekend hits. :rockon:


----------



## Alanricksnape

Keeks said:


> Struggling today :cursing: Friday food at work, and I'm starving, which in a way is good as shows metabolism is good, but I also want to stab people with my fork cos they have tasty food. :cursing:
> 
> But on the plus side, it's Friday, and only half a day left to work before weekend hits. :rockon:




People often bring in treats like Krispy Kremes and brownies and leave them in the kitchen on my office floor for us to have. :drool: Then I get colleagues try to convince me a long to pizza express of pizza hut at lunch time. Not only do I have to miss out on all these ridiculously tasty things, they all think I'm a rude bastard for turning them all down!

:death:


----------



## Keeks

Alanricksnape said:


> View attachment 132491
> 
> 
> People often bring in treats like Krispy Kremes and brownies and leave them in the kitchen on my office floor for us to have. :drool: Then I get colleagues try to convince me a long to pizza express of pizza hut at lunch time. Not only do I have to miss out on all these ridiculously tasty things, they all think I'm a rude bastard for turning them all down!
> 
> :death:


That's what it's like here too, always some treats kicking about, and then people off to the chippy or subway or takeaway pizza place, it's torture at times, more so on a Friday for some reason.

Hey Ho, it's still Friday so not all bad. 

Did you try any of the quark stuff?


----------



## Alanricksnape

I haven't been to a Sainsbury's yet to get some. All I could find in my Tesco was cottage cheese and you know how I loathe cottage cheese and how it makes me become a walking chunder fountain.

At the moment I've got my diet nailed so I'd have to take something else out to add quark in. I will be upping the calories in November and looking to add some serious mass so I will see no reason to add it in then if I can stomach it  Then I can supplement some of your interesting recipe ideas! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Alanricksnape said:


> I haven't been to a Sainsbury's yet to get some. All I could find in my Tesco was cottage cheese and you know how I loathe cottage cheese and how it makes me become a walking chunder fountain.
> 
> At the moment I've got my diet nailed so I'd have to take something else out to add quark in. I will be upping the calories in November and looking to add some serious mass so I will see no reason to add it in then if I can stomach it  Then I can supplement some of your interesting recipe ideas! :bounce:


Ok, I will let you off this time but in November, prepared to be bombarded by quark recipes! 

Good you've got your diet nailed, can take some doing sometimes. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Keeks

Up and down day again, moods to be slowly creeping into more bad moods than good. I do snap out of them soonish, and all's ok but am finding things are peeing me off more, and just cant be assed with things, and I know it'll only get worse from here on in! :cursing:

But its weekend, woo hoo!!! :bounce:

2nd cardio done tonight, and really took a lot of effort after a tough day at work. I did HIIT on rower and tabata again.

I'm not sure how I feel this week has gone progress wise, but in a good way, have tried not to think about it too much. With the mid week cheat, am still holding water I feel, and just not sure if there has been muh of a change, but am not going to second guess things and just wait until I've done measurements etc tomorrow morning.


----------



## Alanricksnape

Keeks said:


> Ok, I will let you off this time but in November, *prepared to be bombarded by quark recipes!*
> 
> Good you've got your diet nailed, can take some doing sometimes. Hope all goes well.


Will be holding you to that  might need a tasty treat that's still hitting the right macros now and then!

Yeah it's been a bit of trial and error to find the right balance between steady weight loss and catabolic overkill but I think I've found my sweet spot and I'm down to the leanest I've ever been. 2 months ago I was 225lbs and I'm now sitting currently at 203lbs! (weighed this evening)

Keep persevering with your diet and training you'll get there, don't give in to temptation stay motivated so that when you get on stage you kill it! I have every faith you will


----------



## Keeks

Alanricksnape said:


> Will be holding you to that  might need a tasty treat that's still hitting the right macros now and then!
> 
> Yeah it's been a bit of trial and error to find the right balance between steady weight loss and catabolic overkill but I think I've found my sweet spot and I'm down to the leanest I've ever been. 2 months ago I was 225lbs and I'm now sitting currently at 203lbs! (weighed this evening)
> 
> Keep persevering with your diet and training you'll get there, don't give in to temptation stay motivated so that when you get on stage you kill it! I have every faith you will


Ha ha, I will always be around with quark talk. 

Yeah you've made some great progress looking at your pics, well done. And like you said, a lot of trial and error finding what suits best, but great when you get there, and interesting along the way.

Thank you. I never waver from my diet, but it's hard. But once I've had a wobble and moan, I'm ok and raring to go again. So many ups and downs, but know it's worth it. Thank you.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Up and down day again, moods to be slowly creeping into more bad moods than good. I do snap out of them soonish, and all's ok but am finding things are peeing me off more, and just cant be assed with things, and I know it'll only get worse from here on in! :cursing:
> 
> But its weekend, woo hoo!!! :bounce:
> 
> 2nd cardio done tonight, and really took a lot of effort after a tough day at work. I did HIIT on rower and tabata again.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel this week has gone progress wise, but in a good way, have tried not to think about it too much. With the mid week cheat, am still holding water I feel, and just not sure if there has been muh of a change, but am not going to second guess things and just wait until I've done measurements etc tomorrow morning.


Is difficult to imagine you in a bad mood because you always post in a positive fashion, even when talking about feeling low. Do you think being aware of the tendency for things to get stressful and difficult emotionally during a cut helps you deal with it? I'm convinced that a little self awareness in that respect goes a long way towards damage limitation... when feeling [email protected] never let your mind find emotional justifications as to why you feel low, always remind yourself its simply the neurotransmitters playing games due to the physical stress of the cut.

Anyway, am sure the measurements will show progress.... keep up the good work


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Is difficult to imagine you in a bad mood because you always post in a positive fashion, even when talking about feeling low. Do you think being aware of the tendency for things to get stressful and difficult emotionally during a cut helps you deal with it? I'm convinced that a little self awareness in that respect goes a long way towards damage limitation... when feeling [email protected] never let your mind find emotional justifications as to why you feel low, always remind yourself its simply the neurotransmitters playing games due to the physical stress of the cut.
> 
> Anyway, am sure the measurements will show progress.... keep up the good work


Lol, oh believe me, I do get in bad moods, but they don't usually last long, I always seem to bounce back and pick myself up. I think some of it is just tiredness, and little things that build on that tiredness just to flick that bad mood switch, but then its usually a move in environment, (finishing work/shopping/goiing out of the house) moving away from the bad mood trigger usually brings me round.

And yes, I am aware that I'm more prone to bad moods during prep, so either avoid situations whereas I know I could get grumpy, and just try to reason with myself if that makes sense. The mind is a very complex, very funny and very frustrating thing at times definately, playing mind games that can completely tangle up your thoughts, but I do find I am getting better at managing things as I get more experience in this sport/prep etc. 

Thank you, not as bad a week as I thought it could be progress-wise so am happy enough. 

Hope you're well too and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Keeks

So another week done, and progress-wise, things aren't quite as bad as I thought they could be this week. Could've been better, but think due to a few aspects, things could've been worse so all ok.

Weights actually up, but part due to water retention, but measurements are down still. I find that one week my waist may shrink, then my bum and hips, then my lower body, and this week its been my hips and bum again, so happy enough, and still got the sub 23" waist so woo hoo! 

This week my fasted cardio has been mainly HIIT on rower and tabata, due to weather and a few other aspects, and I do find that more power walking suits me for fasted cardio, with just a couple of rower and tabata sessions, so next week will try and get more power walking done, but a change up every now and then is good anyway.

Did HIIT on rower and tabata again this morning, and will probably do the same tomorrow, but then power walking again on Monday.

Mini legs and shoulders session soon, then cardio on Xtrainer, then its officially weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

good work keeks!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> good work keeks!


Chees Jan! 7 weeks out now so bit scary now, but getting there! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Chees Jan! 7 weeks out now so bit scary now, but getting there! :thumb:


7 weeks until bikini pics...saaweeeeeeet


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> 7 weeks until bikini pics...saaweeeeeeet


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, 7 weeks til COMPETITION time! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yes, 7 weeks til COMPETITION time! :lol:


yeh.....thats what i mean.... :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Great you've built in some time to spend with friends on your birthday into prep and look to have had a great day. Nice to get your mind off prep for a short time?

Fasted power walking is definitely the best cardio for me too and it's a nice change of pace as can get outside with headphones in and it seems to fly, beats standing on the treadmill/cross trainer running at the wall.

No doubt water weight will disperse next couple days and you'll be in a good place, fantastic measurements still down. Seems to work well for keeping your mind at ease having that factual evidence to rely on in the way of measurements as so often we see funny things in the mirror ha.

Not long till first show at all then, look in a really good place mind and progress wise. Feet up and chill ITS THE WEEKEND


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Great you've built in some time to spend with friends on your birthday into prep and look to have had a great day. Nice to get your mind off prep for a short time?
> 
> Fasted power walking is definitely the best cardio for me too and it's a nice change of pace as can get outside with headphones in and it seems to fly, beats standing on the treadmill/cross trainer running at the wall.
> 
> No doubt water weight will disperse next couple days and you'll be in a good place, fantastic measurements still down. Seems to work well for keeping your mind at ease having that factual evidence to rely on in the way of measurements as so often we see funny things in the mirror ha.
> 
> Not long till first show at all then, look in a really good place mind and progress wise. Feet up and chill ITS THE WEEKEND


Yes I think my birthday did me some good mentally, was great to have time out from prep, catch up with friends and just be normal fo a day. And same again tonight, catch up with some other friends and just have a few hours away from prep. I've got to the point where I think I need it now, as although Tuesday pepped me up, I know that a proper night out, all dessed up and away fom all gym and prep talk, will jsut help me battle through a few more weeks.

Yes after lookiing back at previous preps, power walking does do the best for me, and I enjoy it the most. Love stomping when the worlds just waking up, and with some music to pass the time, its a part of prep that I do enjoy.

I do feel in a good place at the minute, and feel like if I say it, things will go pear-shaped, lol. There always seems to be some problems in my personal life, but at the minute, things are manageable, and I'm actually coping pretty well I think. And the measurements do keep me focused and happie than scales alone, as this week, if I'd gone off scales alone I would be pee'd off, but as Im still shrinking, Im happy that things ae going in the right direction.

The time is flying now, good and bad, but more good than bad right now. 

And yep, thank god for the weekend, just wish there were more weekends in a week!


----------



## Keeks

Ace session this morning, and Im not sure whats going on here, but I actually enjoyed my mini leg session.............WTF?! :confused1: 

Legs - Supersets

Reverse lunges with split squats 3 x 15 of each

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 25 of each

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25 of each

Speed squats 4 x 30

Shoulders

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Alternate front db raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Rear delt raises - 16, 14, 12 reps

Front db static hold 2 x 30 seconds

Cardio on Xtrainer aftewards fo 2nd cardio session.

Went to see Dave Titterton at my sponsors shop this afternoon, the guys flipping huge....or I'm small.....or a bit of both.



Now time to chill for a bit whilst getting super glammed up, Im so so so excited!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Ace session this morning, and Im not sure whats going on here, but I actually enjoyed my mini leg session.............WTF?! :confused1:
> 
> Legs - Supersets
> 
> Reverse lunges with split squats 3 x 15 of each
> 
> Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 25 of each
> 
> Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25 of each
> 
> Speed squats 4 x 30
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps
> 
> Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Alternate front db raises - 14, 12, 10 reps
> 
> Rear delt raises - 16, 14, 12 reps
> 
> Front db static hold 2 x 30 seconds
> 
> Cardio on Xtrainer aftewards fo 2nd cardio session.
> 
> Went to see Dave Titterton at my sponsors shop this afternoon, the guys flipping huge....or I'm small.....or a bit of both.
> 
> View attachment 132605
> View attachment 132606
> 
> 
> Now time to chill for a bit whilst getting super glammed up, Im so so so excited!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


You enjoyed leg day, what crazyness is this you speak?! :lol:

Have a cracking night!!!

And HOLY FVCKKKKKKKK he looks awesome!!!

Don't suppose you know how much he weighs?


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey keeks awesome pictures :thumbup:


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> You enjoyed leg day, what crazyness is this you speak?! :lol:
> 
> Have a cracking night!!!
> 
> And HOLY FVCKKKKKKKK he looks awesome!!!
> 
> Don't suppose you know how much he weighs?


I know, things are definately up and down at the moment if I'm liking leg days!!!!

Thankyou, I will! 

Yeah he does look ace, he's huge, really huge! That vein in his arm was epic! :lol: Not sure what he weighs though, somewhere around big & heavy I think.


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Hey keeks awesome pictures :thumbup:


Cheers hun!


----------



## Bad Alan

Sharpy76 said:


> You enjoyed leg day, what crazyness is this you speak?! :lol:
> 
> Have a cracking night!!!
> 
> And HOLY FVCKKKKKKKK he looks awesome!!!
> 
> Don't suppose you know how much he weighs?


Competes in the super heavies in ukbff so over 100kg on stage, he's a big man in person as quite tall. Will be 7/8 weeks out from finals now and looks in good nick already!


----------



## Keeks

Not a pair of trainers or trackies in sight........



And well happy with how my shoulders are looking, high carb day but not pumped, they look decent!


----------



## XRichHx

Keeks said:


> Not a pair of trainers or trackies in sight........
> 
> View attachment 132628
> 
> 
> And well happy with how my shoulders are looking, high carb day but not pumped, they look decent!


Would agree.


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Not a pair of trainers or trackies in sight........
> 
> View attachment 132628
> 
> 
> And well happy with how my shoulders are looking, high carb day but not pumped, they look decent!


Looking very glam!!

Shoulders are awesome, WOW! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Not a pair of trainers or trackies in sight........
> 
> View attachment 132628
> 
> 
> And well happy with how my shoulders are looking, high carb day but not pumped, they look decent!


 :wub:


----------



## H10dst

Looking gooooood. Shoulders look mega!!! Hope you have a great night babe!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Not a pair of trainers or trackies in sight........
> 
> View attachment 132628
> 
> 
> And well happy with how my shoulders are looking, high carb day but not pumped, they look decent!


Looking Fukin excellent keeks....where the fuk u off too?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Looking Fukin excellent keeks....where the fuk u off too?


Thanks! Went to Leeds, was ace, but bizarre at the same time.

Hope you had a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Awww thanks guys!!! 

Had an ace night, power knackered today, not used to late nights anymore. Was nice to be out though and feel normal for a few hours, and had such a laugh with my mates.

During prep my social life takes a back seat and it doesnt bother me too much, but I do like to have a catch up with my friends and its needed to pep me up sometimes. My friends are all supportive of what I do, and they think its ace, so they completely understand me taking time out for a while, but I always know they are there for me, and this week has reminded me just how lucky I am to have some amazing true friends. 

Y'see, up & down again, very emotional, liking leg sessions, it's all going and gone crazy in here.........next I'll be turning my back on quark. :lol: :lol:

Nah, that ain't ever happening!


----------



## H10dst

Glad you had a good night chick, I went to a Brazilian all you can eat, to be honest it was an expensive glorified BBQ!!!! Made some banana cake this morning, it's kinda flat but taste nice so I'm happy.


----------



## Keeks

:yawn: Soooooooo tired! And I've even had an afternoon nap, so will be in bed super early tonight.

Anyway, after a few hours away from prep last night, back to it today, tired or not, head down and carry on. Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower and tabata, then arms & abs and 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer.

Bi's & tri's supersets

Dips on a bench with cable bar curls 3 x 20 of each

Rope pulldowns holding every 5th rep with seated alternate db curls 3 x 20 of each

Lying kickbacks with db curls (vertical grip) 3 x 20 of each

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with crunches 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Glad you had a good night chick, I went to a Brazilian all you can eat, to be honest it was an expensive glorified BBQ!!!! Made some banana cake this morning, it's kinda flat but taste nice so I'm happy.


Thanks, yeah it was ace. Lol, still sounds nice though, would love some bbq food right now.

Yay, good you like the cake.  I guess you could use self raising flour in it if you wanted more rise in it, I dont mind it being like a flat heavy brick, lol, but reckon you could change ingredients to how you like it.


----------



## NE0

Hi Keeks had a quick flick through your journal! Very impressive and a fantastic physique to match. Coupled with some mental training and your clearly onto a winner.

What's this "quark" wizardry you speak of!?!?


----------



## Keeks

NE0 said:


> Hi Keeks had a quick flick through your journal! Very impressive and a fantastic physique to match. Coupled with some mental training and your clearly onto a winner.
> 
> What's this "quark" wizardry you speak of!?!?


Hello and welcome!  Aww thank you and thanks for reading.

Well now, quark is just absolutely amazing! :thumb: Its a wonder food, magical in some ways  Well I think it is anyway. Its a low fat, low carb, high protein soft cheese, similar to greek yoghurt. Its very vesatile, can be eaten and used in many ways. Its a great all round food and a must for any fridge.

It can be mixed with protein powder, or MyProtein do some ace flavour drops which when mixed with, tastes like yoghurt. Also can be used to make quark jelly, if you make up a sugar free jelly sachet, add some quark and set as usual, its ace. Also, if you crumble some oat cakes, add a little stevia, flavour the quark and you get quark cheesecakes. So many more things you can do with it too, add to cooking sauces to make them cremier, use instead of mayo.

Sainsburys now do vanilla flavour quark and lemon flavour, which is ace. Sainsburys and Morrisons quark is the best, as its a bit more creamier so better to mix. But a little word of warning, its not the nicest when eaten on its own, other than that, enjoy.


----------



## NE0

Haha sounds too good to be true, I'll have to try it. Just a shame I'm cutting at the minute. Mind you I could always make a quark cheesecake for cheat day:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

NE0 said:


> Haha sounds too good to be true, I'll have to try it. Just a shame I'm cutting at the minute. Mind you I could always make a quark cheesecake for cheat day:thumb:


Lol, it's true, believe me, it's ace. Defo worth a go when you can add it in, but yes, cheat quark cheesecake is a must!


----------



## Keeks

What better way to brighten up a dull Monday morning.........power walking in my new super girly trainers!



My old ones were wrecked but didnt want to get new ones as Im used to the old ones, but when it got to the stage of getting wet feet if the ground was wet, its time to move on. These are actually really comfy and after this mornings walk, I love them already. Could've got normal trainer coloured ones but thought nah, sticking with the girly theme and going for these bac boys, well, bad girls I should say. 

Legs tonight, then 2nd cardo is HIIT on rower.


----------



## Dai Jones

god you have small feet or is that just a big pavement


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> god you have small feet or is that just a big pavement


It's a big pavement, needed step ladders to get down it. But I do have small feet, lucky though as I get to buy kids trainers. :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> It's a big pavement, needed step ladders to get down it. But I do have small feet, lucky though as I get to buy kids trainers. :thumb:


Nothing wrong with small feet!

6ft, 100kg and i'm only size 7 lol.

And no, it's not true what they say


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Nothing wrong with small feet!
> 
> 6ft, 100kg and i'm only size 7 lol.
> 
> And no, it's not true what they say


 mg: :lol: I'll take your word on that.

Lol, feet size isn't everything, thank god. And good things come in small packages.


----------



## Keeks

Power of the pink trainers!!!!!!!! Got through Monday after a late night weekend, beasted leg session, 2nd cardio HIIT on rower done and Im still feeling good!  It's gotta be the pink trainers! :bounce:

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 45

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Jump squats 3 x 25 superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 25

Leg press with feet high & wide dropsets - 5, 10 then 15 reps x 3 full sets

Walking lunges 3 x 20


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Power of the pink trainers!!!!!!!! Got through Monday after a late night weekend, beasted leg session, 2nd cardio HIIT on rower done and Im still feeling good!  It's gotta be the pink trainers! :bounce:
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 45
> 
> Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20
> 
> Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 20
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Jump squats 3 x 25 superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 25
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide dropsets - 5, 10 then 15 reps x 3 full sets
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 20


do you think they do them in size 12?

I could do with the help


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> do you think they do them in size 12?
> 
> I could do with the help


Lol, don't think there's much call for size 12 super pink trainers but if I see any, I'll let you know.

Eeek, hope you're ok, will catch up in your journal.


----------



## Keeks

:cursing: For the last two nights I've woken up with massive hunger pangs, not good, I'm soooo hungry.:sad:

Anyway, full idiot mode engaged for this morning's power walk. I am superstitious when it comes to magpies and have to salute them, and if I see a lone one, I usually have a bad day at work, today I saw about 54 so hope that means it's not going to be a bad day x 54! Then when saluting, I nearly fell over, then I ate a fly :cursing: And then got another flying object stuck in my hair, and whilst trying to get it out, nearly fell over again.......but the pink trainers saved the day! 

Ready to beast another day.


----------



## BestBefore1989

was it a big fly? how many calories do you think?

Still at least it was mostly protein!

Don't you know that old nursery rhyme about magpies?

1's for sorrow,

2's for joy,

3's for a girl.

4's for a boy ............... 54's for meeting a tall dark handsome prince(just be home by midnight), a promotion, a pay rise, a lottery win, 3 wishes and your hearts desire


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> :cursing: For the last two nights I've woken up with massive hunger pangs, not good, I'm soooo hungry.:sad:
> 
> Anyway, full idiot mode engaged for this morning's power walk. I am superstitious when it comes to magpies and have to salute them, and if I see a lone one, I usually have a bad day at work, today I saw about 54 so hope that means it's not going to be a bad day x 54! Then when saluting, I nearly fell over, then I ate a fly :cursing: And then got another flying object stuck in my hair, and whilst trying to get it out, nearly fell over again.......but the pink trainers saved the day!
> 
> Ready to beast another day.


Lol, i'm constantly saluting the fvckers too when i'm driving.

You do realise you only salute if you see one on it's own though? One for sorrow, two for joy, three for a girl and four for a boy, five for silver, six for gold, seven for a secret never to be told

God knows what it is for 54 though? :lol:

Hmmm pink trainers, i reckon they'll do a MANLY size 7 somewhere


----------



## Sharpy76

BestBefore1989 said:


> 54's for meeting a tall dark handsome prince(just be home by midnight), a promotion, a pay rise, a lottery win, 3 wishes and your hearts desire


There you go @Keeks, 54 is EPIC!!!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> was it a big fly? how many calories do you think?
> 
> Still at least it was mostly protein!
> 
> Don't you know that old nursery rhyme about magpies?
> 
> 1's for sorrow,
> 
> 2's for joy,
> 
> 3's for a girl.
> 
> 4's for a boy ............... 54's for meeting a tall dark handsome prince(just be home by midnight), a promotion, a pay rise, a lottery win, 3 wishes and your hearts desire


I know, I thought that, damn fly ruining my fasted cardio!!!! :cursing: But it was only tiny so not too bad.

Fingers crossed for the above anyway!!! 



Sharpy76 said:


> Lol, i'm constantly saluting the fvckers too when i'm driving.
> 
> You do realise you only salute if you see one on it's own though? One for sorrow, two for joy, three for a girl and four for a boy, five for silver, six for gold, seven for a secret never to be told
> 
> God knows what it is for 54 though? :lol:
> 
> Hmmm pink trainers, i reckon they'll do a MANLY size 7 somewhere


Nooooo, I salute every magpie, so I looked massively ridiculous doing that 54 times!

Will look out for pink man trainers, they are much needed in everyones life! They make things fab! 



Sharpy76 said:


> There you @Keeks, 54 is EPIC!!!


Any of the above would make it epic! :lol:


----------



## NE0

Hey Keeks guess what I tried last night?!?!


----------



## Keeks

NE0 said:


> Hey Keeks guess what I tried last night?!?!


The best food in the world?  Have I got quark convert number 543865??


----------



## NE0

You most certainly have!!! only had it with blueberrys.... started off with half a tub but had to go back it finish it off, dam you im meant to be on a cut!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

NE0 said:


> You most certainly have!!! only had it with blueberrys.... started off with half a tub but had to go back it finish it off, dam you im meant to be on a cut!! :lol:


Welcome to the world of quark, once entered, you will never look back but enjoy with lots of enjoyment!


----------



## Keeks

I now know what 54 magpies means.......it means a clumsy-a$$ed day with lots of eletrical things going haywire for no apparent reason and doing dumb, clumsy and ridiculous things and just geneally weird goings on. Its been fun anyway! 

I somehow broke the printer at work, my phones gone haywire, I'm sure things have moved in my house when I've been at work, a mysterious wet little pool of water on the floor with no idea where its come from, and when getting changed into my gym gear after work, nearly forgot to put my bottoms on!!! WFT?! So thats what 54 magpies means. :thumb:

Anyway, good session at the gym followed by 2nd cardio session on Xtrainer.

Shoulders, chest & abs session

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 20

Lat raises 3 x 20

Arnie press superset with db press 3 x 20 of each

Front plate raises 3 x 20

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline db flies with twist at the top 3 x 20

Both of above superset with press ups x 10

Abs

Reverse crunches 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Knackered tonight and cant wait for high carb day and extra protein porridge tomorrow, Im so so so excited! Overly excited about extra carbs, all good fun!


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhhh, I've also discovered what else seeing 54 magpies means!!! 

Very happy to be the newbie rep with @TheProteinWorks! A fab team to be with! Thanks guys! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Ahhhhh, I've also discovered what else seeing 54 magpies means!!!
> 
> Very happy to be the newbie rep with @TheProteinWorks! A fab team to be with! Thanks guys! :thumb:


Well done! Really pleased for ya!

Don't want to jinx anything but you know what they say, "all good things come in threes"....

Think i can work out what the other two are:wink:


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Well done! Really pleased for ya!
> 
> Don't want to jinx anything but you know what they say, "all good things come in threes"....
> 
> Think i can work out what the other two are:wink:


Aww thank you, I'm still in shock! But dont you worry, second thing on my list is Oreo protein (TPW quark is first) 

Eeeek, dont want to jinx anything either so will just say fingers crossed, head down and work hard. 

Thanks again!  Its the power of the pink trainers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Well done on being a new rep, not be long before you get quark into everyone's home!! Quark domination phase 1 complete!!! Xxx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well done on being a new rep, not be long before you get quark into everyone's home!! Quark domination phase 1 complete!!! Xxx


Lol, thank you.  And yes, another step along the way towards global quark domination, coupled with TPW, I'll be unstoppable!


----------



## Keeks

Little bit tired this morning after an unsettled nights sleep but only cos I was super excited, lol!  Just couldn't settle properly and coupled with hunger pangs, I now can't wait to climb into bed tonight after high carb (extra protein porridge) day. 

Fasted power walk done and it looks like it's going to be a nice day, sun shining and half way through the week, so all's good.

Back & abs tonight with 2nd cardio on Xtrainer.


----------



## Keeks

Also, magpie watch.......3 lone magpies :cursing: then two together


----------



## Dai Jones

bloody hell protein and quark guru now, congrats


----------



## B4PJS

@Sharpy76 http://r.twenga.co.uk/g3.php?pg=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%3D%3D&dac=0 some pink trainers for you


----------



## Sharpy76

B4PJS said:


> @Sharpy76 http://r.twenga.co.uk/g3.php?pg=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%3D%3D&dac=0 some pink trainers for you


£101.99 WTF?

Think i'll pass on those ones lol


----------



## B4PJS

Sharpy76 said:


> £101.99 WTF?
> 
> Think i'll pass on those ones lol


You have to pay for pink buddy!


----------



## BestBefore1989

B4PJS said:


> You have to pay for pink buddy!


but only if you have little feet. They don't make them any bigger than size 11.5 !


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> bloody hell protein and quark guru now, congrats


Cheers Dai! :beer: Quark and with added TPW domination awaits! 



B4PJS said:


> @Sharpy76 http://r.twenga.co.uk/g3.php?pg=VDs2MjY2MTI2Njc2NzE1ODMzNzc4OzQ4NTUyNzQ7aHR0cDovL2NsaWNrcy5wYW5nb3JhLmNvbS9wdXJjaGFzZS5kbz9wPTAmYz05NDIzNyZvPTI4NTUxMjgzMiZjaD10d2VuZ2FfdWsmbT01OTIwNCZyaWQ9MTIzMDI4SDkuNSZ2ZXI9Mi4wJm1hcmtldD1lbiZtYW49TXVuaWNoK1Nwb3J0cyZzZXI9MjQyNCZwYz0yMDAwMjQ2MyZwY2F0PTIzNjI1JnRzPU1qQXhNekE0TVRJdE1EVTBNek0wJm9wPS0xLjAmZGxlPWNHRnVaMjl5WVNIUWI0TGpCSnVZOGVlVmRza3VLVlFUeDB2YnB4QzFRRWR1VTlQQnhwR1ZxZWs5bHJ4R09fVEEyWjJERmx4WHA0ZHlaTFBCdlZyTDhuNVZFUDZVeGc0YVdyM0FhUDQ5RllESXJZMy1PTHVuZnRmUE1PWVRIZmdwd1dUNHpMY0pyZ0Fqc2RGTUFvM1ZNRHlKbDBIektHSkdHTk1NRm5mVm1XbkZPQW1UZ2hUTzlNbWZTb2J2RVV1aklNQWZ3bnY5WmpVLjtkMWI5ZjRkMjc0MzI4YzJlZTk2NDk5YzdjOTg2Mjk4Mw%3D%3D&dac=0 some pink trainers for you


Those trainers are ace, and manly!  Every man should have a pair of pink trainers, only mine were a lot cheaper as they were kids trainers.


----------



## Keeks

Tired, hungry and getting very sleepy now, but coffee and Jaffa cake porridge should pick me up for the next few hours. Really cant wait to get into bed tonight, I'm pooped, and I think if I listen carefully, I can hear my bed calling me!!!! :yawn:


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhh, another day survived and beasted, and just about had enough energy to collapse into bed  and it feels ace! 

Back & abs

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Upright row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches superset with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Cardio on Xtrainer, and now royally knackered!!!! Expecting energy levels to really start dropping tomorrow, but nearly weekend so not too bad, will catch up on some rest then.


----------



## H10dst

Well howdy dudey!!! How's things with the bestest looking protein works rep?? Had a pretty good gym week this week but think I'm getting to the point of needing some changes as I'm not really feeling much anymore, plus stomach feels quite bloated this week so that's annoying me a bit too.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well howdy dudey!!! How's things with the bestest looking protein works rep?? Had a pretty good gym week this week but think I'm getting to the point of needing some changes as I'm not really feeling much anymore, plus stomach feels quite bloated this week so that's annoying me a bit too.


Evening.  Lol, well I think I'm the bestest looking female protein works rep anyway! Yep, all good in here thanks.

Glad you've had a good week, but agree with a change if you're feeling like you need a change, you need to constantly be pushing and feeling like you're being pushed to the max. You been eating anything different to cause bloating?


----------



## H10dst

Yeah not feeling massively pumped, can't think of anything I've changed diet wise either?? Had stomach pains since Monday if I remember?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah not feeling massively pumped, can't think of anything I've changed diet wise either?? Had stomach pains since Monday if I remember?


Change needed then, time to get pumped! 

Stomach wise, if you cant think of any changes diet wise, is your eating routine any different? Times etc?


----------



## H10dst

Suppose I'm back eating at normal times again as last week I was off work so ate as and when.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Suppose I'm back eating at normal times again as last week I was off work so ate as and when.


Ahh, well it could be something simple like this. I know my body gets used to things so anything different, and it can react to the slightest of changes. If you're used to eating at certain times, and then this is changed, might just unsettle things and cause bloating, especially if you're not eating anything different. give it a few more days and see if it settles into next week.


----------



## H10dst

Ok doc!! Ill see what happens, don't know what to do training wise, can't decide weather to change bits and bobs or full routines? Need something I can stick to but also need a challenge?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ok doc!! Ill see what happens, don't know what to do training wise, can't decide weather to change bits and bobs or full routines? Need something I can stick to but also need a challenge?!?


Go the whole way and change everything, even if it's just for a few months, can always change again in a few months. Shock your body, it's might be what it needs right now.


----------



## Keeks

Battery levels are definitely low this morning, another cr4p nights sleep, hunger pangs again, but looking in the mirror this morning, definite shrinkage so is worth it. 

Bad weather this morning so indoor cardio, xtrainer and tabata, then legs and hiit on rower tonight.


----------



## 25434

Morning keeks...just try to get through the day if you're feeling a bit eeek on the energy front...hour by hour until the day is done right?..you can do it I have 100 per cent faith in you....xx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning keeks...just try to get through the day if you're feeling a bit eeek on the energy front...hour by hour until the day is done right?..you can do it I have 100 per cent faith in you....xx


Cheers Flubs, will power through as its Thursday, and weekend is in sight! :bounce: Bit by bit, coffee by coffee, it'll fly by Im sure. 

Have a good day!


----------



## Keeks

Eeeek, just heard possible changes for prep as from next week............ :crying: It's gonna get tough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seeing coach on Sunday so will have a proper chat, but get ready for grumpy a$$ed Keeks. :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Eeeek, just heard possible changes for prep as from next week............ :crying: It's gonna get tough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seeing coach on Sunday so will have a proper chat, but get ready for grumpy a$$ed Keeks. :cursing:


you can handle it hun x


----------



## Keeks

:sleeping: Mega tired but got through the day, and it wasn't too bad in the end, just happy to be collapsed in bed now, and its not even 8pm!!! 

Legs done tonight, then HIIT on rower both took a lot of effort, but job done.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 25

SLDL's 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

I can definately tell now that show times not far away, just about everything can and does pee me off a little, everything seems to take a lot of energy, and I have a lack of concentration. Things arent too bad at the moment, but know in another week or two, I'll really start being a little mardy bum.  But an excited mardy bum at that! :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

New avi!?! Niceeeeee


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> New avi!?! Niceeeeee


Lol, cheers, time for a bit of decoration. Seems weird seeing it, but I do like it!


----------



## BestBefore1989

look at you in your new avi - very nice


----------



## biglbs

Reps given on that avi my dear,though I see no quark anywhere,so may neg you later:lol:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> look at you in your new avi - very nice


  Thank you! Its one of my fave comp pics from last season but with new added signage!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Reps given on that avi my dear,though I see no quark anywhere,so may neg you later:lol:


Aww thanks, but there is a mention of quark so you cant neg me! :tongue: Cant be completely quark free. :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Aww thanks, but there is a mention of quark so you cant neg me! :tongue: Cant be completely quark free. :whistling:


Aww ok then! xx


----------



## Alanricksnape

Keep going Keeks! Weekend is within touching distance h34r:

I had a crap day today which meant I missed training. Not through lack of discipline, my motorbike broke down on the way to work  Going to find a way to get back in and train tomorrow! I have to. I let the diet slip through frustration of the amount of money I will probably have to fork out to get the bike fixed. Ended up eating pasta, bread, ice cream and more ice cream - with a few glasses of wine this evening. Bollocks. :crying: Stick to your diet Keeks! I indulged in comfort food and now I feel poop, not worth it!


----------



## Keeks

Alanricksnape said:


> Keep going Keeks! Weekend is within touching distance h34r:
> 
> I had a crap day today which meant I missed training. Not through lack of discipline, my motorbike broke down on the way to work  Going to find a way to get back in and train tomorrow! I have to. I let the diet slip through frustration of the amount of money I will probably have to fork out to get the bike fixed. Ended up eating pasta, bread, ice cream and more ice cream - with a few glasses of wine this evening. Bollocks. :crying: Stick to your diet Keeks! I indulged in comfort food and now I feel poop, not worth it!


Lol, yep I'm keeping going as weekend is practically within touching distance and then I can collapse into it! :thumb:

Oh no, that's rubbish about your bike, hope its not too expensive and you can get sorted for training tomorrow. But I don't believe you about the food, sounds awesome and even if it makes you feel a little poop, bet it was nice. I'm about 9 weeks from that poop feeling and I cant wait, gonna be food fest galore in here for at least a few days. :drool: Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## LittleChris

Very well done on The Protein Works gig! People rave about their flavours so might have to give then a go. Issue is knowing whixh to try!

How had this week been in terms of progress? Happy? Busy weekend or chilled out?


----------



## Alanricksnape

Keeks said:


> Lol, yep I'm keeping going as weekend is practically within touching distance and then I can collapse into it! :thumb:
> 
> Oh no, that's rubbish about your bike, hope its not too expensive and you can get sorted for training tomorrow. But I don't believe you about the food, sounds awesome and even if it makes you feel a little poop, bet it was nice. I'm about 9 weeks from that poop feeling and I cant wait, gonna be food fest galore in here for at least a few days. :drool: Hope tomorrow is a better day.


The food was nice and all but I regret it because I was really getting on well with dieting down and being disciplined about it. I bet you can't wait, I feel the same. I'm skipping the contest at the end of this month because I did not prepare early enough as I was asked to do it about 10 weeks out and it would be my first one. In about 2 weeks I'm upping my cals to maintenance which gives me a little more freedom in what I eat and then in a further 9-10 weeks upping the calories over maintenance to pack on some decent mass hopefully  Thanks I hope you have a good last day before the weekend finally begins! :bounce:


----------



## 25434

Ullo Keeks...woweeeeeeeeeeee missis, that is one helluva good avi! Yeeeehaaaaaaaaa........noice one.... :thumb:

Urrrr......did I ever mention how small and fab my toes are perchance? Cough......bit mushy from then on upwards but hey, it's a start....


----------



## Keeks

LittleChris said:


> Very well done on The Protein Works gig! People rave about their flavours so might have to give then a go. Issue is knowing whixh to try!
> 
> How had this week been in terms of progress? Happy? Busy weekend or chilled out?


Aww thank you, it's been a great boost and to come at this stage in prep, it's given me that extra little push and fight to battle through the tough bit. 

Well here is where I do get a bit cheesy but they really are a fab company so am so happy to be representing them, and makes it great as the products and service speak for them selves so to be part of their team is just amazing.

Lol, yea the problem of choosing flavours can be tough, but the fact they offer all the great flavours in isolate has been a welcome thing during prep as you will know, even just to have a different flavour shake can be ace when prepping. My faves are jaffa cake, choc mint brownie, choc and morello cherry and lemon shortcake, but the others are great too, haven't had a bad flavour yet.

Progress wisei feel it's been a decent week, seeing coach on Sunday and with a few other things on this weekend, quite busy but will catch up on some rest too.

Hope you've had a good week progress wise and can chill at weekend if needed.


----------



## Keeks

Alanricksnape said:


> The food was nice and all but I regret it because I was really getting on well with dieting down and being disciplined about it. I bet you can't wait, I feel the same. I'm skipping the contest at the end of this month because I did not prepare early enough as I was asked to do it about 10 weeks out and it would be my first one. In about 2 weeks I'm upping my cals to maintenance which gives me a little more freedom in what I eat and then in a further 9-10 weeks upping the calories over maintenance to pack on some decent mass hopefully  Thanks I hope you have a good last day before the weekend finally begins! :bounce:


A cheat can be good though to boost metabolism so don't be too hard on yourself, and plan wise all sounds good, sometimes can be good knowing what you're doing long ish term as gives you more drive.

I'm sure you'll have a better day, are after all its Friday!!!!! 



Flubs said:


> Ullo Keeks...woweeeeeeeeeeee missis, that is one helluva good avi! Yeeeehaaaaaaaaa........noice one.... :thumb:
> 
> Urrrr......did I ever mention how small and fab my toes are perchance? Cough......bit mushy from then on upwards but hey, it's a start....


Lol, thank you flubs. Still not used to seeing it 

Ha ha, great to have nice feet and toes, mine are awful, beyond awful in fact.

Have a super Friday and even supererr weekend.


----------



## H10dst

Yay it's free sample Friday!!!   xx


----------



## Keeks

Glad it's Friday, cardio was tough this morning, xtrainer and tabata, am Fooked already and still got a full day at work with 2nd cardio session tonight.

Another bad nights sleep, mind just won't switch off and think I've got to the stage in prep now whereas decent sleep is a bit of a wish. Sleep had been unsettled on and off for a while now, but this week has been bad due to hunger pangs and excitement too, but also thoughts of my comps getting closer.

For the first time though this morning, I actually feel quite small, like I've shrunk overnight. I always get to a point during prep where I literally get out of bed one day and feel like things have clicked into place, and when I stepped out of the shower this morning and was putting some moisturiser on, I felt I've shrunk, and with the yuk feeling of the week and nightly hunger, know it's coming together, yay!!!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Congrats on the rep job hun ... I didn't realise .

I know these next few weeks will seem hard for you but you can do it girl!!


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Congrats on the rep job hun ... I didn't realise .
> 
> I know these next few weeks will seem hard for you but you can do it girl!!


Aww thanks hun, over the moon with it and even though it's been a few days, still a little in shock. 

Cheers, yeah know this is where it does get hard but I'm seeing the changes I want so it's pushing me more now, and with the TPW boost, it's all pushing me and keeping me going. 

Hope you're ok and have come too a bit, and hope your oh's getting better?!


----------



## Rykard

just keep your eye on the prize at the end and you'll be good. avi looks great btw

(weekends just round the corner)


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> just keep your eye on the prize at the end and you'll be good. avi looks great btw
> 
> (weekends just round the corner)


Aww thanks. Yep, I think I can see the end in sight now, and know it'll be here in no time, so well power on and get through I'm sure. 

Hope you're well.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Aww thanks. Yep, I think I can see the end in sight now, and know it'll be here in no time, so well power on and get through I'm sure.
> 
> Hope you're well.


small set back with the shoulder/neck but getting there


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> small set back with the shoulder/neck but getting there


Sorry to hear of set back, but glad you're getting there.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear of set back, but glad you're getting there.


did the shoulder rehab exercises a couple of weeks ago and a couple of days later my neck and traps seized up, they've been better this week though


----------



## Keeks

Grumpy and cranky as foook, starving and craving Friday junk food, but super giddy as its nearly weekend. Feeling drained today, and definitely need an early night tonight, had a dull head ache all afternoon probably due to muggy heat.

But its Friday!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Absolute superb week progress wise, and my waist has now dropped to an all time low.......22.5" 

I seem to hit a stage in prep where I wake up shrunken, and this happened this week, and sure enough after weigh in and measurements, I really have shrunk alll over. I also find the happier I am, the better prep goes and this week has been a great week so therefore, has boosted prep more it seems.

6 weeks out now from 1st show, and although still loads of work to do, and now it gets really tough, can foresee tears no doubt, but know the end is in sight and things are going to plan this time.

Really happy and its Saturday so even happier. Terrible nights sleep though so may be due an afternoon nap. 

Will be posting progress pics next week as it will be the end of the 10 week challenge too, and the 9 weeks so far have absolutely flown! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Cracking work @Keeks, well done on the waist PB, obviously it doesn't mean nothing to the UK-M community without PICS!!!!

But you don't need me to tell you that

Keep it going:thumb:


----------



## Leonwales

Good work keeks! Keep it up.


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Cracking work @Keeks, well done on the waist PB, obviously it doesn't mean nothing to the UK-M community without PICS!!!!
> 
> But you don't need me to tell you that
> 
> Keep it going:thumb:


Cheers  but no pics until next week, then it'll be a proper full progress report with full pic update. 



Leonwales said:


> Good work keeks! Keep it up.


Thank you!


----------



## LittleChris

Well done! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Keeks

LittleChris said:


> Well done! Enjoy your weekend


Thank you. Have a good one too!


----------



## B4PJS

Great going keeks! Would rep ya for the waist but apparently need to spread the love! Nice avi too


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> Great going keeks! Would rep ya for the waist but apparently need to spread the love! Nice avi too


Lol, thank you! Very super happy with the waist shrinking even more which I didnt think it would, and I do like my avi, the guys at TPW did a super job!  Cheers!


----------



## Keeks

Foooked, but good gym session and the second Saturday mini leg session that I actually enjoyed.........wtf is going on!?!?!?! :w00t:

Legs - Supersets

Reverse lunges with split squats 3 x 30 of each

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts 3 x 25 of each

Abductors inside pads & outside padss 3 x 25 of each

Walking lunges with jump squats 3 x 20 of each

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 4 x 15

Machine press 4 x 15

Rear delt aises 4 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 6 x 30

Crunches on a ball 6 x 30

The finished off with cardio on Xtrainer.

Also nipped to Sainsburys earlier and got myself a new little cool bag/lunch bag type thing, absolutely cool as foooook.....


----------



## H10dst

Oh dear!!! How old are you!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Oh dear!!! How old are you!!!


I was 21 the other week :whistling: (Plus 10)

And its not about age, its about being cool, and with this, I'll be cool as foooook! Wait til I rock up at my comps with my stylish food bag.


----------



## H10dst

You smooth monkey!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You super cool and stylish monkey with the most bestest cool bag ever!!!


Fixed!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Bad Alan

Was bored so went to morrisons at half9 and couldn't find the bloooooody quark 

Gutted!

Have to try again Tuesday lol lucky needed other bits too.

Great news on progress this week Mrs another positive week in the bag, hope you have a nice chill out tomorrow ready to smash another week next week! Not long left 

Ps told you leg days are to be enjoyed!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Was bored so went to morrisons at half9 and couldn't find the bloooooody quark
> 
> Gutted!
> 
> Have to try again Tuesday lol lucky needed other bits too.
> 
> Great news on progress this week Mrs another positive week in the bag, hope you have a nice chill out tomorrow ready to smash another week next week! Not long left
> 
> Ps told you leg days are to be enjoyed!


 mg: No quark?!?! That makes me want to cry, lol. Fingers crossed for Tuesday as you really do need it in your life. 

Thanks, yeah feeling positive going into next week but know this is the week whereas is gonna get awful, not saying it's not been tough up to now, but this is where it gets evil so it's good that I'm on a high going into it other wise might struggle more with things.

Thanks, will have a lazy evening tonight with early night as didn't sleep right again last night, but busy day today, with training, bits of things I need to do and off to see my coach. Hope you're having a good weekend even if working, hope works not too busy.

And ps, will NEVER like my full leg sessions, NEVER!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done, hiit on rower and tabata, now getting ready to go and see my coach. Didn't sleep right at as in, and partly due to I always get a bit panicky when I see her, weird as we're in contact a lot, but still get nervous when I see her as always panic about my progress and the mind games start again.

Will then be doing arms and abs with 2nd cardio on xtrainer, house work, food prep etc, and then collapse into bed reafy to head into another week.


----------



## Keeks

Phew, good catch up with coach and all new plans set out for the next few weeks. Hopefully with the changes introduced now, things should really start to come together. I can seem to track my body along the way now, and this last week with the changes I've noticed and the definate shrinking feeling, hope that with complete changes to both diet and cardio, things should really happen over the next few weeks. 

Diet will be changing to 6 low carb days with a high carb day once per week, and now all cardio for a while anyway, will be HIIT on Xtrainer twice per day, with a few tabata sessions thrown in. More posing and routine practice now, every day instead of every few days, and for a longer period too. All in all, ready to properly beast the next 9 weeks. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Decent arms & abs session, with HIIT on Xtrainer after, and very sleepy now, debating on whether to have a snooze. Had a very busy day, but then think if I fight it, I might actually have a decent nights sleeps tonight!?!?!

Tri's

Machine dips 3 x 15

Rope pull downs holding every 5th rep 3 x 20

Kickbacks 3 x 20

All of above superset with reverse crunches on a bench x 30 each set

Bi's

Alternate db curls 3 x 15

EZ bar preacher curls 3 x 15

Cable bar curls 3 x 15

All of the above superset with crunches on a ball x 30 each set


----------



## Keeks

Picked some pics up today that a photographer did who I know through a friend who wants to build up his fitness portfolio. He asked if he could do some pics free of charge as long as he can use them for his portfolio so here's a few. He's an ace photographer, and some of his works amazing. I dont like how I look in them, I seem to have a huge ear, and just not happy generally, but he liked them.

Going to get him to do some more around comp time, but in a non pervy way, more underwear/tastefully naked silhoutte style, something to look back on when I'm old and wrinkly. A friend who competed years ago told me to get pics like that done as he always regretted not getting any.


----------



## H10dst

Hahah nice big ear!! To be honest no one is going to be looking at it anyway and boo to the less pervy ones 

You had a nice weekend anyway??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hahah nice big ear!! To be honest no one is going to be looking at it anyway and boo to the less pervy ones
> 
> You had a nice weekend anyway??


 :lol: Thing is, its not even that big or I never thought it was, but have now developed strange ear paranoia. Ha ha, yes they will be tasteful, not pervy. :tongue:

So-so weekend thanks, busy really. How about you? Your stomach settled any?


----------



## H10dst

Yes stomach fine now, think I'm going to start cycling to the gym, try a cheeky bit of cardio. Hopefully going on holiday in October so going to see if I can blast my moobies a bit  !


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes stomach fine now, think I'm going to start cycling to the gym, try a cheeky bit of cardio. Hopefully going on holiday in October so going to see if I can blast my moobies a bit  !


Cool, glad it's settled. Yep, get some cardio done and it all helps, and a good way of adding it in if your cycling to and from the gym, every little helps.


----------



## H10dst

Lets see if it actually happens!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Lets see if it actually happens!!!


I'll be on your case now you've said your doing it!!!! So it will happen.


----------



## H10dst

Ill try my best


----------



## Rykard

fantastic pics, can't wait for the pre contest ones, you must be really excited


----------



## Leonwales

Ear ear


----------



## 25434

First two pics are the best ones, you look great! How exciting to be doing all tat sorta stuff....someone I knew had pics took, oiled up in her bikini, black and white shots, nothing pervy at all and they looked really brilliant.....get t done if u can, you will look fab!...


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> fantastic pics, can't wait for the pre contest ones, you must be really excited


Thank you.  Yep, getting super excited but super nervous now. It'll be here in no time.



Leonwales said:


> Ear ear


 :lol:



Flubs said:


> First two pics are the best ones, you look great! How exciting to be doing all tat sorta stuff....someone I knew had pics took, oiled up in her bikini, black and white shots, nothing pervy at all and they looked really brilliant.....get t done if u can, you will look fab!...


Thank you.  Yeah I have in mind what I want, there pics were what the photographer wanted but they're ok. The ones I'm after are just underwear and bikini ones, and sort of side profile ones, can't explain properly but have something in mind. Cheers.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> First two pics are the best ones, you look great! How exciting to be doing all tat sorta stuff....someone I knew had pics took, oiled up in her bikini, black and white shots, nothing pervy at all and they looked really brilliant.....get t done if u can, you will look fab!...


Have to agree, I like the second one most. Very pretty


----------



## Goodfella

Thought I'd pop in. All looks good in here  . Nice pics!


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have to agree, I like the second one most. Very pretty


and natural


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have to agree, I like the second one most. Very pretty





Rykard said:


> and natural


Thanks guys.


----------



## Keeks

Goodfella said:


> Thought I'd pop in. All looks good in here  . Nice pics!


Morning thank you, and thanks for dropping by. 

Good luck for today. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, I slept!!!!!!! Only two pee wakages, but got straight back to sleep after, and this morning........

I feel like Cr4p, more tired than usual after decent sleep, and I remember this happened last time. :cursing:

Anyway, fasted hiit on xtrainer this morning, and legs and cardio tonight.


----------



## Keeks

Ar$e is a word to describe today. :cursing:

Feeling the changes already, feeling super cranky and super CBA, just glad today's over and done with. And even though I slept well last night, I've been very tired today, more so than usual. Double HIIT on Xtrainer with legs just made today an absolute ar$e, and with the 2nd session on Xtrainer after legs, I literally felt like my legs were on fire, awful. :crying:

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls - 5 reps, dropset 10 reps, dropset 15 reps, holding every last rep, superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25, 3 full sets of these

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Jump squats 4 x 30

Leg press (feet high & wide) 5 reps, dropset 10 reps, dropset 15 reps x 3 full sets

Walking lunges 4 x 20

:yawn:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ar$e is a word to describe today. :cursing:
> 
> Feeling the changes already, feeling super cranky and super CBA, just glad today's over and done with. And even though I slept well last night, I've been very tired today, more so than usual. Double HIIT on Xtrainer with legs just made today an absolute ar$e, and with the 2nd session on Xtrainer after legs, I literally felt like my legs were on fire, awful. :crying:
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Lying leg curls - 5 reps, dropset 10 reps, dropset 15 reps, holding every last rep, superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25, 3 full sets of these
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 30
> 
> Leg press (feet high & wide) 5 reps, dropset 10 reps, dropset 15 reps x 3 full sets
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 20
> 
> :yawn:


That sounds tough keeks, so close now though, keep cracking on!!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> That sounds tough keeks, so close now though, keep cracking on!!


Cheers, yeah its coming round quickly now, a bit too quick and each session's getting tougher, but I can now see the end so know its just a case of head down and power through.


----------



## H10dst

Legs done and managed the cycle to the gym!!! It was tough,all up hill but that made coming home nice and easy


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Legs done and managed the cycle to the gym!!! It was tough,all up hill but that made coming home nice and easy


Good work! Did you nearly cry like me? :lol: I stuggled to walk afterwards, but even more so after HIIT on Xtrainer......I was walking like I'd has sexy time with a cactus! :lol: Bl00dy love leg days!


----------



## H10dst

I've never had sexy time with a cactus or any other plant based life form?!? So not sure how if walk after 

Was hard work cycling then doing legs then cycling back again!! Must of done some good though!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I've never had sexy time with a cactus or any other plant based life form?!? So not sure how if walk after
> 
> Was hard work cycling then doing legs then cycling back again!! Must of done some good though!!!


 :lol: Wonky wobbly walk nearly collapsing after each step. 

Yeah sounds tough, but will do some good work on those pins, and added cardio is always a good thing! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Ahh sounds attractive  yeah bit of cardio felt good, hope I can do it all week. Plus I'm off to buy a cactus tomorrow


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Ahh sounds attractive  yeah bit of cardio felt good, hope I can do it all week. Plus I'm off to buy a cactus tomorrow


Good lad!!!  Keep it up!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Ar$e is a word to describe today. :cursing:
> 
> Feeling the changes already, feeling super cranky and super CBA, just glad today's over and done with. And even though I slept well last night, I've been very tired today, more so than usual. Double HIIT on Xtrainer with legs just made today an absolute ar$e, and with the 2nd session on Xtrainer after legs, I literally felt like my legs were on fire, awful. :crying:
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Lying leg curls - 5 reps, dropset 10 reps, dropset 15 reps, holding every last rep, superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25, 3 full sets of these
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 30
> 
> Leg press (feet high & wide) 5 reps, dropset 10 reps, dropset 15 reps x 3 full sets
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 20
> 
> :yawn:


How many walking lunges again! !?? Jesus super woman over here! Go girl!


----------



## H10dst

Keep what up? The cactus ????


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> How many walking lunges again! !?? Jesus super woman over here! Go girl!


 :lol: That's why I hate leg days!!! The last sets of walking lunges properly finish legs off, and even though just doing half the reps, they're even worse and can be very wobbly, great end to a tough leg session! :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Keep what up? The cactus ????


 mg: Rude boy!


----------



## Keeks

Legs are sore this morning, feel like lead and although another decent nights sleep, knackered again so will be hammering the stims today.

Double hiit on xtrainer, shoulders and chest tonight, and trying not to be a cranky little bugggger and think that will take more effort than the training today. Oh and I'm starrrrrrrrrvvvvvvving!!!!!! :cursing:

Have a fab Tuesday all.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :lol: That's why I hate leg days!!! The last sets of walking lunges properly finish legs off, and even though just doing half the reps, they're even worse and can be very wobbly, great end to a tough leg session! :thumb:
> 
> mg: Rude boy!


You started it with your plant sexy time!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You started it with your plant sexy time!!!


 :crying: No more sexy time with cactus's, I can't walk properly today. And I've just sat down and my glutes are sore as hell and will get worse sitting at my desk all day........someone might get stabbed with a pen today if they pee me off, seriously!!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :crying: No more sexy time with cactus's, I can't walk properly today. And I've just sat down and my glutes are sore as hell and will get worse sitting at my desk all day........someone might get stabbed with a pen today if they pee me off, seriously!!!!


I think it's spelt cacti 

Maybe take a cushion or a rubber ring to sit on? You'll have to do some secret stretchy lunges during work

I don't think stabbing someone with a pen is a good idea, you'll get ink everywhere. X


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Legs are sore this morning, feel like lead and although another decent nights sleep, knackered again so will be hammering the stims today.
> 
> Double hiit on xtrainer, shoulders and chest tonight, and trying not to be a cranky little bugggger and think that will take more effort than the training today. Oh and I'm starrrrrrrrrvvvvvvving!!!!!! :cursing:
> 
> Have a fab Tuesday all.


Maybe take a few days for the sleep you've been getting to benefit you, hopefully wake up feeling abit more refreshed tomorrow. Can always hope 

Can't beat the feeling of lead in your boots all day, now you're getting to where you need to be!

Somehow even when you're clearly tired and drained your posts still come off positive. Just shout at some new kid at work that's what I do when I'm cranky, well actually I just shout at everyone but I'm a nasty man


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I think it's spelt cacti
> 
> Maybe take a cushion or a rubber ring to sit on? You'll have to do some secret stretchy lunges during work
> 
> I don't think stabbing someone with a pen is a good idea, you'll get ink everywhere. X


I have found my first stabbing victim, and he is going to get stabbed with one of my many CACTUS'S!!!!!!! Plus, this way, no ink anywhere! :tongue:

Yep, might have to sneak to the loo's for secret stretching, or crawl at least. x



Bad Alan said:


> Maybe take a few days for the sleep you've been getting to benefit you, hopefully wake up feeling abit more refreshed tomorrow. Can always hope
> 
> Can't beat the feeling of lead in your boots all day, now you're getting to where you need to be!
> 
> Somehow even when you're clearly tired and drained your posts still come off positive. Just shout at some new kid at work that's what I do when I'm cranky, well actually I just shout at everyone but I'm a nasty man


Lol, yes I know its a good thing, and now legs aren't recovering as quick after sessions, and with HIIT on Xtrainer now for every cardio session (not sure how long for) legs are just gonna be constantly brutalised, but if it has them in good condition, then I'm all for it. 

Yeah hopefully should feel better in a day or two, and if not, got caffeine and stims to hand, by the bucket load.

I do try and stay positive, hard at times, but can't do with negative-ness, its too draining. Always look on the bright side and all that, things could always be worse, and I do find that even when feeling low and balling my eyes out, I can still be a bit cheery about something. I've been through many a cr4ppy time, and its built me up into a stronger person. And I'm a firm believer that everything, no matter how rubbish, happens for a reason.


----------



## Keeks

Nearly half way through the day and its all good so far, I haven't lost my temper once, no one has been stabbed or shouted at, and my sneaky trips to the toilet to do secret stretching (not easy in a toilet cubicle) seems to be working and keeping legs relatively mobile. 

I also haven't yet fallen asleep, so all in all, for this time of day, all good. And the highlight of the next few hours, a portion of walnuts and I cant wait!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Wow, walnuts... don't get too excited! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Wow, walnuts... don't get too excited! :lol:


Seriously, they are the highlight of my day, a welcome change from almonds. 

How bad is the above statement?! :lol:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Seriously, they are the highlight of my day, a welcome change from almonds.
> 
> How bad is the above statement?! :lol:


LMAO, it's bad I've gotta say :lol:

At least you can console yourself with the wonderful thing that walnuts have a decent omega 3/6 ratio - 1/4, whereas almonds are almost entirely devoid of omega 3... almost worth having a party over that!!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> LMAO, it's bad I've gotta say :lol:
> 
> At least you can console yourself with the wonderful thing that walnuts have a decent omega 3/6 ratio - 1/4, whereas almonds are almost entirely devoid of omega 3... almost worth having a party over that!!!!  :lol: :lol:


 :thumb: Even more excited about my walnuts now!!!! Party central, its walnut time! :bounce:

Hope you're well anyway and I love that avi!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Even more excited about my walnuts now!!!! Party central, its walnut time! :bounce:
> 
> Hope you're well anyway and I love that avi!


Don't go too wild! 

Thanks, am really good right now - bounding with enthusiasm, even after a mysteriously and inexplicably awful training session last night... no idea why but just didn't perform at all, but cleared my head and made the best of it after being tempted to walk off cursing and cussing in a sulky strop, lol.

Glad you like the avi - reflects my current addiction to Breaking Bad, so hooked on that show it's scary!!!


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Don't go too wild!
> 
> Thanks, am really good right now - bounding with enthusiasm, even after a mysteriously and inexplicably awful training session last night... no idea why but just didn't perform at all, but cleared my head and made the best of it after being tempted to walk off cursing and cussing in a sulky strop, lol.
> 
> Glad you like the avi - reflects my current addiction to Breaking Bad, so hooked on that show it's scary!!!


I know, the excitement of walnuts might just send me over the edge.

Ahh, well good to clear your head after a bad session, happens to everyone, just move on and beast the next session. :thumb:

Heard a lot about breaking bad but never watched it. Might give it a go after prep, enjoy some telly time.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> I know, the excitement of walnuts might just send me over the edge.
> 
> Ahh, well good to clear your head after a bad session, happens to everyone, just move on and beast the next session. :thumb:
> 
> Heard a lot about breaking bad but never watched it. Might give it a go after prep, enjoy some telly time.


I avoided Breaking Bad for ages... read the write up and thought "nah, not for me", despite all the good reviews. Then my girlfriend started watching it on netflix and got through the first season in about four days... she told me she was hooked I had to watch, and since her taste is pretty good and she knows mine well too I did... and was utterly addicted from there onwards.

My avi is from something in seasons 2-4 that plays an important part in the story.... I won't reveal more in case you watch it, best not to spoil surprises.  I've already said too much... :lol:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> I avoided Breaking Bad for ages... read the write up and thought "nah, not for me", despite all the good reviews. Then my girlfriend started watching it on netflix and got through the first season in about four days... she told me she was hooked I had to watch, and since her taste is pretty good and she knows mine well too I did... and was utterly addicted from there onwards.
> 
> My avi is from something in seasons 2-4 that plays an important part in the story.... I won't reveal more in case you watch it, best not to spoil surprises.  I've already said too much... :lol:


Sounds like it's defo worth a go then. I plan on having a few lazy weekends in front of the telly eating and chillaxing after this season, to will watch it then.

Cheers, Will blame you when I'm as addicted to it as you are.


----------



## Keeks

And walnuts were ace!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

I doubt you'll regret it... other than maybe regret all the time you spend watching and not doing other important stuff (although the way I see it, BB takes precedence over everything else  ).


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> I doubt you'll regret it... other than maybe regret all the time you spend watching and not doing other important stuff (*although the way I see it, BB takes precedence over everything else*  ).


So very very true! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Up and down day today. I wasnt doing too bad, tired but getting through the day and not being too snappy at people, quite proud of myself, was having a giggle on here and at with certain things at work, then spoke to my parents after work and one of their close friends died suddenly yesterday. They are very upset and in shock, but its just one of those things that really gets you thinking about life, and got me a bit emotional. Makes you think how precious life is, and your friends and family.

Anyway, shoulders, chest & abs done, took some effort, and then HIIT on Xtrainer which was vey tough.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 10 dropset with lat raises 3 x 20

Arnie press 3 x 10 superset with db press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 15

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline db flies 3 x 20

Both of above superset with press ups x 10

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Another day done, and another early night needed.


----------



## H10dst

Cycled to the gym again tonight and got a cheeky pb on my flat bench so v happy tonight 

Sorry to hear about your bad news, hope your all ok? Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Cycled to the gym again tonight and got a cheeky pb on my flat bench so v happy tonight
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bad news, hope your all ok? Xx


Yay, great work!!! :thumb:

Yeah I'm ok thanks. Anything can make me emotional right now, even putting un-matched socks can tip me over the edge right now, just a very sad thing and just makes you think about life and stuff. x


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yay, great work!!! :thumb:
> 
> Yeah I'm ok thanks. Anything can make me emotional right now, even putting un-matched socks can tip me over the edge right now, just a very sad thing and just makes you think about life and stuff. x


Well I suggest you get your sock draw sorted out pronto!!! It is difficult when bad things happen cause it does make you start to ponder about other things and so on. Eat some quark and banana bread!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well I suggest you get your sock draw sorted out pronto!!! It is difficult when bad things happen cause it does make you start to ponder about other things and so on. Eat some quark and banana bread!!!


Lol, I wish I could eat some quark but can't, do walnuts and broccoli will have to do. 

I can be one for too much deep thinking so anything like this can and does play on my mind but hey ho, that's life.


----------



## Keeks

Energy levels lower today, and whereas I would 've had a higher carb day by now, can now really tell and I'm feeling more drained to say it's only Wednesday. I am feeling leaner though, feeling more shrunken, so is worth the zombie slow motion feeling. :thumb:

Now all set to beast another day, double cardio, back and abs tonight.


----------



## Keeks

Day beasted!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And now for happy time star fishing. 

Both fasted cardio and evening cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, with back & abs session.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 20

One arm db row 3 x 15 each arm

Upright row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 5 x 30

Crunches on a ball 5 x 30

Tired but only two days left at work then a long weekend, and also the end of the ten week challenge which has flown so quickly, meaning only 8 weeks left of prep and competitions! :bounce: Looking foward to this weeks measurements and final weigh in and pictures for the challenge, just to see the difference in ten weeks, but definately feel like the changes are coming more now, and will do over the next few week, here's hoping anyway!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Day beasted!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And now for happy time star fishing.
> 
> Both fasted cardio and evening cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, with back & abs session.
> 
> Back
> 
> Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Wide grip pull downs 3 x 20
> 
> One arm db row 3 x 15 each arm
> 
> Upright row 3 x 20
> 
> Hyps on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench 5 x 30
> 
> Crunches on a ball 5 x 30
> 
> Tired but only two days left at work then a long weekend, and also the end of the ten week challenge which has flown so quickly, meaning only 8 weeks left of prep and competitions! :bounce: Looking foward to this weeks measurements and final weigh in and pictures for the challenge, just to see the difference in ten weeks, but definately feel like the changes are coming more now, and will do over the next few week, here's hoping anyway!


Day not just ticked off but BEASTED is what I like to hear 

I did hiit on spin bike this morning for a change instead of fasted walking, nice switch up and time flew but fuuuuark me it'll take some getting used to! Don't envy that twice a day plus weights on prep diet, fairrrrr play putting in the graft and happy to know its paying off for you!

Well earned star fishing session!!!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Day not just ticked off but BEASTED is what I like to hear
> 
> I did hiit on spin bike this morning for a change instead of fasted walking, nice switch up and time flew but fuuuuark me it'll take some getting used to! Don't envy that twice a day plus weights on prep diet, fairrrrr play putting in the graft and happy to know its paying off for you!
> 
> Well earned star fishing session!!!


  Every day from here on in needs to be beasted now, time to get super serious, even more so than previously serious. I'm curently pulling my special face, BEASTING TIME! 

Really feeling the change in cardio, as soon as I get off the Xtrainer I want to cry, plus all the time during and before! But tonight when I was at the gym, and looked in the mirror, I can really see things clicking into pplace so its all worth it. 

And yes, definately well earned star fishing! And it feels awesome!!! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Sounding positive in here tonight, which is gooooood!!! Went for an extra long cycle on the way back from gym tonight and I was knackered when I got home!!! Had a shake and some cottage cheese now I'm ready for some sleep


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Sounding positive in here tonight, which is gooooood!!! Went for an extra long cycle on the way back from gym tonight and I was knackered when I got home!!! Had a shake and some cottage cheese now I'm ready for some sleep


  Gotta be positive! 

Well at least I was until you came in uttering the dreaded 'CC' word! QUARK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing: But good you're keeping up the cycling! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Oh yeah how rude of me, ran out of quark but I promise ill get some vanilla at the weekend. Kind of enjoying cycling at the moment so ill keep going, plus weather is ok so it's not that bad.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Oh yeah how rude of me, ran out of quark but I promise ill get some vanilla at the weekend. Kind of enjoying cycling at the moment so ill keep going, plus weather is ok so it's not that bad.


Cool. Once you do get into a routine where you've added some cardio, you will get used to it and its good for you, it's not all about lifting weights..

Right, now go and buy some quark.


----------



## Keeks

Tired, hungry and cranky, happy Thursday!


----------



## Keeks

Struggling like fook today, with everything. Just wanna curl up in a ball and do nothing, well maybe cry a little. Even in terms of progress, now done a complete u turn and panicking that this weekend, only 5 weeks to go and now realised I'm not that happy and should be better at this stage. It feels like it's come around too quickly now.

Anyway, trying not to dwell too much, will carry on and power through, and glad it's a long weekend this weekend, have a bit of time out and just come too I think.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Have a hug hun

((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))

Its just your head messing with you, you know that

X


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Struggling like fook today, with everything. Just wanna curl up in a ball and do nothing, well maybe cry a little. Even in terms of progress, now done a complete u turn and panicking that this weekend, only 5 weeks to go and now realised I'm not that happy and should be better at this stage. It feels like it's come around too quickly now.
> 
> Anyway, trying not to dwell too much, will carry on and power through, and glad it's a long weekend this weekend, have a bit of time out and just come too I think.


Can't deny measurements Keeks so as hard as it is take comfort in knowing you're ahead of where you've been before and well on track as your coach has said!

Take your frustration out on some minions at work, helps me every time 

And happy Friday-eve x


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have a hug hun
> 
> ((((((((((((HUG))))))))))))
> 
> Its just your head messing with you, you know that
> 
> X


  Thank you, I know, I'm just being a super soft mardy bum at the moment, will snap out of it soon. x


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Can't deny measurements Keeks so as hard as it is take comfort in knowing you're ahead of where you've been before and well on track as your coach has said!
> 
> Take your frustration out on some minions at work, helps me every time
> 
> And happy Friday-eve x


I know, but then think maybe I've been focusing too much on the measurements, which in turn has messed with my head even more if that makes sense? I don't think the measurements reflect fully how I look or should be looking, as in I should be looking better than I do. :confused1:

I am just being and feeling pathetic, lol!  What will be will be.

Happy Friday eve too. x :bounce:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> I know, but then think maybe I've been focusing too much on the measurements, which in turn has messed with my head even more if that makes sense? I don't think the measurements reflect fully how I look or should be looking, as in I should be looking better than I do. :confused1:
> 
> I am just being and feeling pathetic, lol!  What will be will be.
> 
> Happy Friday eve too. x :bounce:


Don't be too hard on yourself everyone has the head **** moments! Ride it out guarantee when you do pics for transformation comp you'll feel better about where you are, then you can compare to previous years.

Go have a good star fishing sesh makes everything better


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself everyone has the head **** moments! Ride it out guarantee when you do pics for transformation comp you'll feel better about where you are, then you can compare to previous years.
> 
> Go have a good star fishing sesh makes everything better


Hmmm, not so sure but just trying to push it to the back of my mind and will see what Saturday brings.

Thank you, star fishing has commenced.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Hmmm, not so sure but just trying to push it to the back of my mind and will see what Saturday brings.
> 
> Thank you, star fishing has commenced.


Ill send you my "I told you so" face Saturday 

Have a nice chill out.


----------



## Keeks

Ulitmate cr4ppy day, just feeling power cr4p. Drained, irritable, cranky, hungry, worn out, yukky, very little concentration.......I could go on but I think thats the jist of it. And then realising I've just over 5 weeks out, I now I should be looking better than I am, so the panic that was there a little is now creeping in more and more. :sad:

Anyway, double HIIT on Xtrainer done, but evening session cut slightly shorter as I just literally couldn't carry on, too foooked. And legs done which was an a$$ of a session too.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Pelvic lifts superset with jump squats 2 x 25 of each but had to stop on 2 sets as my knee was a little sore when doing these, not sure why and was fine after

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying leg curls 3 x 15

I know there will be more days like this, and this is a normal part of prep, been through many days like this, many head fvck's, but at the time, nothing makes the day any easier and nothing eases this feeling other than usually hopefully waking up the next day feeling better.

Temporary wobble, will be sky high hyper in a day or two.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Ill send you my "I told you so" face Saturday
> 
> Have a nice chill out.


 :lol: Think it'll be my 'I told you so' face making an appearance on Saturday! :tongue:

Cheers, you too if you are chilling out!


----------



## Keeks

Still feeling cr4ppy today, thank god its Friday, going to try and hibernate this weekend. 

Went power walking for fasted cardio this morning, just to try and lift my mood, and it did feel nice to be back outside, I've missed it this week. But then saw a half eaten Snickers bar on the pavement.............how could someone do such a thing????

Anyway, double cardio today, will be doing HIIT on Xtrainer tonight, then doing final pics etc for end of ten week challenge tomorrow. :bounce: Ten weeks has flown!


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: Another day done, and a long weekend ahead! :bounce:

My mood actually picked up through the day, and although feeling drained and worn out, felt a lot better. This evenings cardio session was tough though, had to lie down after and felt a little light headed, but came too after a few minutes.

Full update and pics to complete the ten week challenge will be done tomorrow, and already, I think the most progress was between weeks 1 - 5, and not as much change from weeks 5 to now, but will do full measurements etc.


----------



## Northern Lass

Weeeekennnd here at last! !


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :bounce: Another day done, and a long weekend ahead! :bounce:
> 
> My mood actually picked up through the day, and although feeling drained and worn out, felt a lot better. This evenings cardio session was tough though, had to lie down after and felt a little light headed, but came too after a few minutes.
> 
> Full update and pics to complete the ten week challenge will be done tomorrow, and already, I think the most progress was between weeks 1 - 5, and not as much change from weeks 5 to now, but will do full measurements etc.


Had to lie down because you were feeling light headed.... I have that effect sometimes 

Only joking, I've been there mate night cardio whilst dieting after a full days work can't destroy you somedays, chin up though it will all be worth it


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Had to lie down because you were feeling light headed.... I have that effect sometimes
> 
> Only joking, I've been there mate night cardio whilst dieting after a full days work can't destroy you somedays, chin up though it will all be worth it


:lol:Yeah, must've been that. :lol: Or maybe just preps properly got hold of me and I'm Fooked as well as being cranky and stubborn. 

Cheers, yeah know there's not long to get through now, time to really dig deep now and power on. :crying:


----------



## Keeks

HEAD FOOOK!!! So did this weeks weigh in etc, and very pee'd off, and confused. I've found this week really hard with change in diet and cardio etc, felt a bit more shrunken, weighed myself and not much change and not much change in measurements either BUT I look quite a bit different?! So confused. :confused1:

Anyway, tried to do my update pics, and its a very dull day and pics are very dark, so even more pee'd off, so think I'm going to try and get final ten week challenge pics tomorrow morning instead. Hopefully a brighter day and if not, will just post tomorrows pics anyway.

I did take some this morning so not making excuses, just cant see properly as they are very dark, even with the light on.

Here are a couple anyway but will post full ones tomorrow.


----------



## Tom90

Yep, you should definitely post more pictures...


----------



## Keeks

Tom90 said:


> Yep, you should definitely post more pictures...


 :sneaky2: Progress pics!!!! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> HEAD FOOOK!!! So did this weeks weigh in etc, and very pee'd off, and confused. I've found this week really hard with change in diet and cardio etc, felt a bit more shrunken, weighed myself and not much change and not much change in measurements either BUT I look quite a bit different?! So confused. :confused1:
> 
> Anyway, tried to do my update pics, and its a very dull day and pics are very dark, so even more pee'd off, so think I'm going to try and get final ten week challenge pics tomorrow morning instead. Hopefully a brighter day and if not, will just post tomorrows pics anyway.
> 
> I did take some this morning so not making excuses, just cant see properly as they are very dark, even with the light on.
> 
> Here are a couple anyway but will post full ones tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 133926
> View attachment 133927


Looking fantastic Keeks your waist is so small X


----------



## Bad Alan

From what I remember even with lighting hamstring cut looks improved and abs/waist has come in for sure.


----------



## H10dst

Smallest waist ever!!!!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking fantastic Keeks your waist is so small X


Thank you, I like my waist, does seem very small, but not happy overall with how things are now. Hey ho, head down and crack on.  x



Bad Alan said:


> From what I remember even with lighting hamstring cut looks improved and abs/waist has come in for sure.


Yeah my mid section is coming in, but to say my waist is so small, abs aren't anywhere near as clear as they should be by now. Very confusing! Hams are coming along slowly, developing a decent shape, but just need to be further on now than I actually am.



H10dst said:


> Smallest waist ever!!!!


Lol, does seem tiny, but I like it.


----------



## Chris86

Looking very very good keeks


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Thank you, I like my waist, does seem very small, but not happy overall with how things are now. Hey ho, head down and crack on.  x
> 
> Yeah my mid section is coming in, but to say my waist is so small, abs aren't anywhere near as clear as they should be by now. Very confusing! Hams are coming along slowly, developing a decent shape, but just need to be further on now than I actually am.
> 
> Lol, does seem tiny, but I like it.


Me too!!!


----------



## Keeks

Chris86 said:


> Looking very very good keeks


Thank you, not where I want to be but could be worse I guess.



H10dst said:


> Me too!!!


 :tongue:


----------



## LittleChris

What do you put it down to? You made changes on the weekend to bring things along didn't you? Are you being objective as I know head can be all over the place (diet effect not you personally). Coach happy? Ultimately 5weeks to go so you have time! Hopefully weekend lets you recharge. I really need it myself!


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking good keeks... smoking hot !!

Jealous here lol


----------



## Keeks

LittleChris said:


> What do you put it down to? You made changes on the weekend to bring things along didn't you? Are you being objective as I know head can be all over the place (diet effect not you personally). Coach happy? Ultimately 5weeks to go so you have time! Hopefully weekend lets you recharge. I really need it myself!


Yes definately need to recharge this weekend, worn out.

Not sure, but I do find that my body responds best to steady state cv, ie fasted power walking. Now with a change and doing HIIT on Xtrainer all week, morning and evening, not sure if this plays a part. Will have to see what coach says and see if we risk it for another week, as the thing was to shock my body by the change.

I think I was relatively happy with how prep was going, and although continous change every week, they are now too slow for my liking so full on panic mode has set in.

Also, this week has not been the best in terms of home life etc, nothing too bad but this again I feel always plays a part in my prep and how my body responds.

Anyway, head down for another week and will see what it brings.

Hope you've had a decent week and will check up on your journal.



YummyMummy said:


> Looking good keeks... smoking hot !!
> 
> Jealous here lol


Cheers hun. How did the run go?


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio, hiit on xtrainer, one fasted and the other after gym session, which was mini legs and shoulders.

Legs supersets

Reverse lunges with split squats 3x30

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts 3x25

Abductors with jump squats 3x25

Speed squats 4x30

Shoulders

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Front alternate db raises -14, 12, 10 reps

Rear delt raises -14, 12, 10 reps

Front static db hold -2 x 30 seconds

Done bits of house work etc today but feeling ropey. Going to have an afternoon chilling tomorrow after a few bits I've got to do and training etc, plus high carb day all roll on the carb coma. :bounce:


----------



## Flanders

Hey Keeks, late in and new to the forum, just had a flick through, a busy journal  . We all know this game is a constant mind game week in week out whether it's off season or prep. Worse in prep mind, I'm sure it'll all come together... all the best for the final stretch.


----------



## Keeks

Flanders said:


> Hey Keeks, late in and new to the forum, just had a flick through, a busy journal  . We all know this game is a constant mind game week in week out whether it's off season or prep. Worse in prep mind, I'm sure it'll all come together... all the best for the final stretch.


Hi there and welcome to my journal!  Thank you for dropping in, and the general jist of my whole journal is I hate leg days and love quark.....think that sums up over 400 pages tbh. 

Yep, literally day by day I'm feeling and thinking different, and think the whole mind games thing that comes with this sport is one of the toughest parts, as nothing can easliy rectify it. Training and diet can always be adjusted, your mind can not.

Anyway, Im still staying focused and positive, and will just see how things go, i can only do what I can do, but will try my very best to get the job done properly.

I've been flicking through your journal and will have a proper catch up later, but an amazing transformation, very well done! :thumb: And the Leeds show is always a good one, and no doubt I'll be there next year, so will cheer you on and see your journey over the next 12 months.


----------



## Flanders

Keeks said:


> Hi there and welcome to my journal!  Thank you for dropping in, and the general jist of my whole journal is I hate leg days and love quark.....think that sums up over 400 pages tbh.
> 
> Yep, literally day by day I'm feeling and thinking different, and think the whole mind games thing that comes with this sport is one of the toughest parts, as nothing can easliy rectify it. Training and diet can always be adjusted, your mind can not.
> 
> Anyway, Im still staying focused and positive, and will just see how things go, i can only do what I can do, but will try my very best to get the job done properly.
> 
> I've been flicking through your journal and will have a proper catch up later, but an amazing transformation, very well done! :thumb: And the Leeds show is always a good one, and no doubt I'll be there next year, so will cheer you on and see your journey over the next 12 months.


Haha... I love quark, went through a phase of it set in Sugarfree jelly, eaten before bed. Then I found CNP ProPeptide! 

I agree, the mind games can get tough but the very nature of being in the sport and the sacrifices we make get us through it... We all go through it and we end on stage with that well earn't smile  , which makes it all worth it! I'm also a believer in having that connection with your coach, he/she to be there to keep the 'head on' when it gets tough. The journal support is overwhelming in here which again is a mahooosive support.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Yes definately need to recharge this weekend, worn out.
> 
> Not sure, but I do find that my body responds best to steady state cv, ie fasted power walking. Now with a change and doing HIIT on Xtrainer all week, morning and evening, not sure if this plays a part. Will have to see what coach says and see if we risk it for another week, as the thing was to shock my body by the change.
> 
> I think I was relatively happy with how prep was going, and although continous change every week, they are now too slow for my liking so full on panic mode has set in.
> 
> Also, this week has not been the best in terms of home life etc, nothing too bad but this again I feel always plays a part in my prep and how my body responds.
> 
> Anyway, head down for another week and will see what it brings.
> 
> Hope you've had a decent week and will check up on your journal.
> 
> Cheers hun. How did the run go?


Found it easier than I thought! Did 3 miles in 35 mins..


----------



## Keeks

Flanders said:


> Haha... I love quark, went through a phase of it set in Sugarfree jelly, eaten before bed. Then I found CNP ProPeptide!
> 
> I agree, the mind games can get tough but the very nature of being in the sport and the sacrifices we make get us through it... We all go through it and we end on stage with that well earn't smile  , which makes it all worth it! I'm also a believer in having that connection with your coach, he/she to be there to keep the 'head on' when it gets tough. The journal support is overwhelming in here which again is a mahooosive support.


  You love quark, I love you!!!! Yes its ace in sugar free jelly, one of my fave off-season suppers. :thumb:

Yes I completely agree with that, its worth it in the end, and for the support and coach thing. I trust my coach 110% and she's always there to get my head straight, tells the truth and keeps me going. And also have found the most amazing support from people in here, always there to help pull you up when you're down, great bunch of folk and great support all the way, which I am soo grateful for, its got me through some bad patches.

I do feel at the strained point now, home life etc, but its all part of what we do, and what we choose to do, so we fight on and get through and make sure its all worth it in the end. 



YummyMummy said:


> Found it easier than I thought! Did 3 miles in 35 mins..


Well done hun, thats fab! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Updated progess pics at end of ten week challenge, and ten weeks of prep. Five weeks out from England show, and at this stage, I'm not happy with thngs, so will see how things go over the next week or two, but maybe my focus may shift onto the UK show which is in 8 weeks.

I can feel my heads slightly going, all still ok-ish and staying positive, but panicking now about condition, so just a case of crack on, head down and just do what I can. Few stresses as always, nothing major but always things going on in the background in life, but thats life eh?!


----------



## H10dst

Zero waist, good quads and amazing glutes!!!! All I can say is corrr blimey!!!


----------



## H10dst

In fact after ermmm a second look you legs are fantastic!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Zero waist, good quads and amazing glutes!!!! All I can say is corrr blimey!!!


Ha ha, cheers!  To look at how I look, I like my shape and how things are developing, but just nowhere near condition so un-happy with that, but hey ho, crack on.

Hope you've had a nice bank holiday weekend?!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> In fact after ermmm a second look you legs are fantastic!!!!


That's two and a half god-damn awful leg sessions EVERY week! :cursing:  But at least they're working. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio, 2 x HIIT on Xtrainer, one fasted, one after weights, then arms & abs.

Bi's & Tri's - Supersets

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep with seated alternate db curls 3 x 20

Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep with concnetration curls 3 x 15

Kickbacks 3 x 20 with cable bar curls 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a bench 3 x 30

Also heard of two more deaths, one my next door neighbour who I thought had left her husband, but she actually died, and the other being the man who used to live in my house previously, so with the death of my parents friend this week, its all doom, gloom and death! Lots more ups & downs, next time I'm coming back as a cat or something that leads a simple life.


----------



## H10dst

Yes there defo working!!!

Having a nice lazy weekend, cycled to gym again this morning!!! But it's closed tomorrow so extra rest day. Not been up to much, just trying to find a holiday for October but not getting very far 

What you been doing, apart from taking photos of yourself


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes there defo working!!!
> 
> Having a nice lazy weekend, cycled to gym again this morning!!! But it's closed tomorrow so extra rest day. Not been up to much, just trying to find a holiday for October but not getting very far
> 
> What you been doing, apart from taking photos of yourself


Ha ha, I love that, taing photos of myself. :lol: Did the re-takes this morning but the light was only sightly better, but couldn't be bothered messing about again so just used these ones.

Cool, glad you're still cycling!  Just training as usual, did my mates tax return this afternoon, bits of jobs etc, very boring weekend. Oh but I did go to watch Alpha Papa yesterday and it was ace, story line was a bit lame but really funny.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I love that, taing photos of myself. :lol: Did the re-takes this morning but the light was only sightly better, but couldn't be bothered messing about again so just used these ones.
> 
> Cool, glad you're still cycling!  Just training as usual, did my mates tax return this afternoon, bits of jobs etc, very boring weekend. Oh but I did go to watch Alpha Papa yesterday and it was ace, story line was a bit lame but really funny.


Aaaahhhhhaaaarrrrr!!! Love Alan partridge!!

Tax returns, how interesting beauty and brains!! 

Yep still cycling, I could do with a new bike to be fair but ill see if I keep it up for a bit longer.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Aaaahhhhhaaaarrrrr!!! Love Alan partridge!!
> 
> Tax returns, how interesting beauty and brains!!
> 
> Yep still cycling, I could do with a new bike to be fair but ill see if I keep it up for a bit longer.


He's ace isn't he, I love him!!! 

Lol, nope, just geeky. I kept putting it off because when I've worked all week, the last thing I can be a$$ed doing is more work, especailly when I'm prepping, but thought I'd get it done with it being a long weekend, so glad its done.

Yep, you will stick to it!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> He's ace isn't he, I love him!!!
> 
> Lol, nope, just geeky. I kept putting it off because when I've worked all week, the last thing I can be a$$ed doing is more work, especailly when I'm prepping, but thought I'd get it done with it being a long weekend, so glad its done.
> 
> Yep, you will stick to it!!!!!! :tongue:


Geek chic!! Geek with muscles!!

At the moment cycling is fine because weather is nice, first signs of rain and it's back to the car


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:
 

> Geek chic!! Geek with muscles!!
> 
> At the moment cycling is fine because weather is nice, first signs of rain and it's back to the car


Ha ha, self-confessed muscle geek, complete with leopard print glasses! 

You soft a$$, the rain wont harm you. :laugh:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, self-confessed muscle geek, complete with leopard print glasses!
> 
> You soft a$$, the rain wont harm you. :laugh:


Glasses too?!? Wow

No but ill get wet!! I'm no where near as hardcore as you


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Glasses too?!? Wow
> 
> No but ill get wet!! I'm no where near as hardcore as you


Leopard print ones, they're ace! 

Obviously! Yes you'll get wet but you'll dry out y'know! :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Leopard print ones, they're ace!
> 
> Obviously! Yes you'll get wet but you'll dry out y'know! :sneaky2: :lol:


Stick them on when you next take some more pics of yourself, for progress obviously 

Not a fan of the elements!!! I'm lazy and the rain is a good excuse to use my car.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Stick them on when you next take some more pics of yourself, for progress obviously
> 
> Not a fan of the elements!!! I'm lazy and the rain is a good excuse to use my car.


Lol, I don't do picture requests! :tongue:

I don't like rain, but not too bad to go out in it if it's just a little bit of light rain, wouldnt go out in it if it was pelting down.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, I don't do picture requests! :tongue:
> 
> I don't like rain, but not too bad to go out in it if it's just a little bit of light rain, wouldnt go out in it if it was pelting down.


Shame, if I cycle to gym in the rain them I'm all wet and minging before I even lift anything!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Shame, if I cycle to gym in the rain them I'm all wet and minging before I even lift anything!!!


 :lol: So, you're going to get wet and minging anyway, so it doesn't matter. Or if you're driving to the gym, just do some cardio while you're there.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :lol: So, you're going to get wet and minging anyway, so it doesn't matter. Or if you're driving to the gym, just do some cardio while you're there.


Yeah I'll defo jump on a bike or something of I drive. I'm going to practice my star fish impression, good night hot geeky muscle lady x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I'll defo jump on a bike or something of I drive. I'm going to practice my star fish impression, good night hot geeky muscle lady x


Ha ha, good night!  x


----------



## Flanders

Crikey Keeks, fastest moving journal! 3pages later and caught up, IMHO I'm not sure what the judges look for in the ladies and various classes, clearly you have a great shape and balance. From your comments on condition I'm assuming you feel behind, but again, with the time left alot can happen. Keep plugging away! Nearly time to shine!


----------



## Keeks

Flanders said:


> Crikey Keeks, fastest moving journal! 3pages later and caught up, IMHO I'm not sure what the judges look for in the ladies and various classes, clearly you have a great shape and balance. From your comments on condition I'm assuming you feel behind, but again, with the time left alot can happen. Keep plugging away! Nearly time to shine!


Lol, yeah can be at times. I'm happy with my shape and since last year, have balanced my top half more, shoulders broadened so that my top half is more balanced with my bottom half, so really happy with how my overall shape is, but just feel like I am fast slipping behind now with condition.

Seemed to be doing ok, but now things have slowed right down but its now at the stage where every week is vital, so whereas a few weeks ago my worries werent too bad, now they are getting worse. I'll just have to see how things go over the next week or two, head down and crack on.


----------



## Keeks

Double cardio, HIIT on Xtrainer, fasted this morning and a late afternoon session, with legs done this morning before if got too warm. And with a very successful afternoon star fishing in the sun which was lovely! 

Felt I had more energy to do legs this morning after high carb re-feed yesterday, and really beasted them.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 20 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 30

Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 20

Walking lunges 4 x 20


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Double cardio, HIIT on Xtrainer, fasted this morning and a late afternoon session, with legs done this morning before if got too warm. And with a very successful afternoon star fishing in the sun which was lovely!
> 
> Felt I had more energy to do legs this morning after high carb re-feed yesterday, and really beasted them.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Single leg curls 3 x 20 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 30
> 
> Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 20
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 20


Picsornostarfishinginthesun


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Picsornostarfishinginthesun


Ha ha, there was definate star fishing, just no pics of star fishing. :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Picsornostarfishinginthesun


Ha ha, there was definate star fishing, just no pics of star fishing. :tongue:


----------



## Flanders

Solid leg session Keeks, as if 4 sets of walking lunges wasn't enough, went back and did more at the end of the session... Killer!


----------



## Keeks

Flanders said:


> Solid leg session Keeks, as if 4 sets of walking lunges wasn't enough, went back and did more at the end of the session... Killer!


Ha ha, I know how to torture my legs that's for sure. Started doing this just to properly finish legs off and it does! They're unweighted, but done wide so that the back knee touches the floor, definate killer!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, there was definate star fishing, just no pics of star fishing. :tongue:


I'm tempted to neg you!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'm tempted to neg you!


Go ahead! :tongue:


----------



## SCOOB23

Subbed - Show them how it's done Miss Quark Keeks

any chance u can write me the quark Jelly recipe when u get a chance please!x


----------



## Keeks

SCOOB23 said:


> Subbed - Show them how it's done Miss Quark Keeks
> 
> any chance u can write me the quark Jelly recipe when u get a chance please!x


Hia. Hope you're ok.

Yep, quark jelly is just make up a sachet of sugar free jelly as normal, 1/2 pint of boiling water and 1/2 pint cold water, few dollops of quark and set in the fridge as normal.


----------



## Keeks

Another day done  And with bank holiday feels like this weeks flown already as tomorrow its Wednesday already 

Fasted power walk this morning, then 2nd cardio session was HIIT on Xtrainer, with shoulders, chest & abs done.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 15 dropset 3 x 20

Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Front plate raises 3 x 20

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline db flies 3 x 15

Both done supesetting press ups x 10 after each set

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with crunches 3 x 30 of each

Collapsed into bed already, very sleepy and just fooked.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Hia. Hope you're ok.
> 
> Yep, quark jelly is just make up a sachet of sugar free jelly as normal, 1/2 pint of boiling water and 1/2 pint cold water, few dollops of quark and set in the fridge as normal.


few dollops of quark? I put the whole tub in, then split it into 4 little bowel to set in the fridge :drool:


----------



## H10dst

This cardio mularky has got a lot to answer for!! Felt like rubbish this past couple of days, aching all over and red hot!! I must be allergic to all cardio movements!!!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> few dollops of quark? I put the whole tub in, then split it into 4 little bowel to set in the fridge :drool:


Ha ha, you can use as much as you like. I usually use only a few dollops due to macros etc but if allowable, then throw the whole tub in! :thumb:



H10dst said:


> This cardio mularky has got a lot to answer for!! Felt like rubbish this past couple of days, aching all over and red hot!! I must be allergic to all cardio movements!!!


Lol, but it's all good, gets your blood pumping, you'll get used to it and when you start feeling and seeing the differences, you'll love it! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So tired!!!!! Caffeine and stims, where are you???

Only had a few hours broken sleep, one of my diabetic cats had a few hypos through the night so been trying to sort her out all night. She seems ok now so will adjust her insulin today and see how she goes. She had one at weekend too and I panicked like mad as couldn't find her emergency sugar, so gave her stevia instead, seemed to bring her round though. :confused1:

Double cardio, hiit on xtrainer, and back & abs tonight.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> So tired!!!!! Caffeine and stims, where are you???
> 
> Only had a few hours broken sleep, one of my diabetic cats had a few hypos through the night so been trying to sort her out all night. She seems ok now so will adjust her insulin today and see how she goes. She had one at weekend too and I panicked like mad as couldn't find her emergency sugar, so gave her stevia instead, seemed to bring her round though. :confused1:
> 
> Double cardio, hiit on xtrainer, and back & abs tonight.


Sounds like just what you don't need when this far in to prep keeks. Hats off to you for pushing on through everything.

LOL at stevia bringing the cat out of a hypo, how does that work??? Sure she's not just having you on and wants the slin to get massive? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like just what you don't need when this far in to prep keeks. Hats off to you for pushing on through everything.
> 
> LOL at stevia bringing the cat out of a hypo, how does that work??? Sure she's not just having you on and wants the slin to get massive? :lol:


Lol, head down and crack on. Got some of the TPW caffeine tablets to help me through, double dose today! :bounce:

I know, its the only thing I could find, there's no sugary stuff (ice cream etc) in the house at the minute, apart from the emergency sugar, but couldn't find it at weekend, found it in the middle of the night though. Stevia did work though, she was fine after. :laugh: Ha ha, she's getting fatter now she's getting lazier and older, so must be working eh?!


----------



## Flanders

What do you do fasted cardio? Is it weighted Powerwalk?...

....and yes, the whole tub of quark but set in half the jelly, then another tub set in the other half... Tried it with the lime jelly with ginger? Works a treat


----------



## Keeks

Flanders said:


> What do you do fasted cardio? Is it weighted Powerwalk?...
> 
> ....and yes, the whole tub of quark but set in half the jelly, then another tub set in the other half... Tried it with the lime jelly with ginger? Works a treat


I was doing just fasted power walk, but have now switched to HIIT on Xtrainer, to try and shock my body in this final stretch. Hopefully coach says that the changes brought in last week, both with the switch in cardio and diet, should firmly take hold this week so we'll see, fingers crossed.

Wow, that does sound awesome, will defo give that a go after prep, cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Tough day and have really felt drained today, but now I'm in bed I'm all happy again.  My cat seems ok too so hopefully, last night was just a bit of a blip. She hasn't had any more hypo's and had her tea ok, so just adjusted her insulin slightly so she should be ok through the night.

Double cardio of HIIT on Xtrainer done with back & abs session.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20

Upright row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 30

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

And chilllllllllllll!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Tough day and have really felt drained today, but now I'm in bed I'm all happy again.  My cat seems ok too so hopefully, last night was just a bit of a blip. She hasn't had any more hypo's and had her tea ok, so just adjusted her insulin slightly so she should be ok through the night.
> 
> Double cardio of HIIT on Xtrainer done with back & abs session.
> 
> Back
> 
> Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Close grip pull downs 3 x 20
> 
> Upright row 3 x 20
> 
> Hyps on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench superset with leg raises 3 x 30 of each
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> And chilllllllllllll!


STARFISH CLUB 

Over the hill now, weekend countdown is on.

Hope you get a good nights sleep Mrs!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> STARFISH CLUB
> 
> Over the hill now, weekend countdown is on.
> 
> Hope you get a good nights sleep Mrs!


Ha ha, last night's star fishing was exceptional, and now only about 14 hours to wait till the next session, think it's going to be a long day. :wacko: But Friday eve, so it's all good. 

Yeah thanks, sleep wasn't too bad, just not long enough!!


----------



## Keeks

Definately feeling that every Thursday is ten times harder than the last, but means that things must be working. Can feel the effects of Tuesday's lost sleep even more so now. 

Quick peak in the mirror this morning and think I can see further improvements, but then again tonight I will of no doubt changed my mind on that.

Anyway, better nights sleep, no hypo' s  and I can see the weekend ahead

Double hiit on xtrainer, and legs tonight, woo hoo, NOT!!!


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm always battered by Thursday also, tired, grumpy, prowling the house for food, want to stay in bed and just generally...well....sh1t lol.
> 
> So I know how you feel :laugh:
> 
> As for the mirror, I have circus mirrors. I look ok one minute, fat 30 seconds later and so on :lol:
> 
> Not long to go now.....
> 
> Roll in the weekend!!


Ha ha, yes, definitely feeling like Cr4p for sure. Don't know which is worse right now, the hunger for nice food, the cranky-Ness, the tiredness, or the mind games. One of them alone is bad enough, but all together it's just :cursing:

But it's another week nearly done, closer to the end goal.  And even closer to weekend. :thumb:

Hope you're doing ok anyway and preps going well.


----------



## Keeks

Really really struggled today. Everything has been an uphill slow motion climb feeling like Im covered in treacle, weighted down and wading through quick sand. I have the concentration span of an empty cardboard box, dizzy and dopey as hell, and just wanted to cry when doing evening cardio, but I was too exhausted!And can't even work out anymore how I feel this weeks' going. :wacko:

Anyway, whinge over, another leg session done and time to chill. 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 or 5 x 40 (lost count at number of sets, can't even count to 4 so I thought rather do another set more than less)

Leg extensions - 5 reps hold 5th rep, drop set for 10 reps, hold 10th rep, then dropset again for 15 reps hold last rep x 3 full sets :cursing:  :crying:

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Pelvic lifts superset with jump squats 4 x 25 of each

SLDL's 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

Walking lunges 4, yes definately 4 x 20

 Thank god its nearly weekend, recharge battery time!


----------



## H10dst

I've just eaten some vanilla quark.

That is all.

X


----------



## Tom90

Imagine actually being covered in treacle though, it would be amazing for about 10 minutes


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I've just eaten some vanilla quark.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> X


 :crying: I miss quark.......



Tom90 said:


> Imagine actually being covered in treacle though, it would be amazing for about 10 minutes


 :lol: If I was covered in treacle right now, it wouldnt last anywhere near 10 minutes, it'd be eaten in about 20 seconds flat.......I'm sooooooo hungry. :crying:


----------



## Glais

legs session looks intense! sub'd


----------



## H10dst

I've just had a crunchie too, and some protein cheesecake.

That was just a lie just to wind you up


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Really really struggled today. Everything has been an uphill slow motion climb feeling like Im covered in treacle, weighted down and wading through quick sand. I have the concentration span of an empty cardboard box, dizzy and dopey as hell, and just wanted to cry when doing evening cardio, but I was too exhausted!And can't even work out anymore how I feel this weeks' going. :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, whinge over, another leg session done and time to chill.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 or 5 x 40 (lost count at number of sets, can't even count to 4 so I thought rather do another set more than less)
> 
> Leg extensions - 5 reps hold 5th rep, drop set for 10 reps, hold 10th rep, then dropset again for 15 reps hold last rep x 3 full sets :cursing:  :crying:
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Pelvic lifts superset with jump squats 4 x 25 of each
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20
> 
> Walking lunges 4, yes definately 4 x 20
> 
> Thank god its nearly weekend, recharge battery time!


Happy Friday by the time you read this 

Hopefully you're in bed star fishing the evening away by now, top work again. Ticking these leg workouts off in style!

Found this to sum your day up lol;



Its all worth it in the end as you know!


----------



## Keeks

Glais said:


> legs session looks intense! sub'd


Intense and also evil!  Welcome and thanks for dropping in. 



H10dst said:


> I've just had a crunchie too, and some protein cheesecake.
> 
> That was just a lie just to wind you up


Cheers for that you Muppet! :cursing: 



Bad Alan said:


> Happy Friday by the time you read this
> 
> Hopefully you're in bed star fishing the evening away by now, top work again. Ticking these leg workouts off in style!
> 
> Found this to sum your day up lol;
> 
> View attachment 134485
> 
> 
> Its all worth it in the end as you know!


:laugh: That's ace! And happy Friday. 

I've a feeling that picture will be x 10 today, but then it's weekend so it's not all bad.


----------



## Keeks

Thank God it's Friday, I've made it nearly to the end of another week. 

Cardio only today, double hiit on xtrainer. Bad nights sleep so feeling ropey again, but weekend is only about ten hours away. :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Thank God it's Friday, I've made it nearly to the end of another week.
> 
> Cardio only today, double hiit on xtrainer. Bad nights sleep so feeling ropey again, but weekend is only about ten hours away. :bounce:


Heads up keeks, nearly the weekend!!!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Heads up keeks, nearly the weekend!!!


Cheers Ben, think I would've stayed in bed otherwise. :crying: Just cant wait to hide away this weekend, try and sort my head out a bit.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Cheers Ben, think I would've stayed in bed otherwise. :crying: Just cant wait to hide away this weekend, try and sort my head out a bit.


Can only imagine what its like going through a prep but you've done it before and know its worth it so stay strong and hammer through it!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Can only imagine what its like going through a prep but you've done it before and know its worth it so stay strong and hammer through it!


Its an a$$! Really struggling at the minute, not so much with dieting/training, I can cope with that just about, struggling mentally which is one of the hardest things to deal with for me.

I'll get there though, I'm sure.


----------



## Keeks

Ahhh, weekend thank God! Ready to chill and try and get my head together.

Double cardio done, legs are really sore from last night's leg session and just generally worn out. Need to recharge batteries as next week's going to be a tough week, mega busy at work which is not good as I now have no concentration at all, anything and everything distracts me, and need to really think about everything I do. :cursing:

But it's weekend, so all good!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Hey, chin up Keeks. You've been and done this before with fantastic results. You will be fine. Just keep doing what you're doing


Thank you.  Yep, just trying not to think to much and just get on with it. I'll be fine in a day or two, just need to pull myself together a bit.

Thanks. 

Hope alls well with you anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Argh, can't sleep, so hungry! But a little plus....just been for nightly wee trip number 2 and my legs feel leaner?! Quads seem to be shaping up more now. :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Keeks said:


> Argh, can't sleep, so hungry! But a little plus....just been for nightly wee trip number 2 and my legs feel leaner?! Quads seem to be shaping up more now. :thumb:


Digging deep I see! Hope you get the changes this weekend you have clearly worked so hard for. Its a tough game but the reward of those visual changes is what gives us that mental boost and spurns us on!


----------



## Keeks

LittleChris said:


> Digging deep I see! Hope you get the changes this weekend you have clearly worked so hard for. Its a tough game but the reward of those visual changes is what gives us that mental boost and spurns us on!


Yep, digging deep and will be digging even deeper.  Slowly coming together I think.

Definately agree with that, the visual changes giving you a mental boost, and spurring you on, and not so sure if that's why Ive been struggling as much as I have of late, as not happy with what I'm seeing, but happier this morning after weigh in etc.....thank god!  Little mental boost has been had, and what I needed really.

Hope all is well with your progress this week, and its another week done and dusted, will catch up in your journal.


----------



## Keeks

Tough week survived and I have really struggled this week. The training and diet are very tough at the minute, but I have found that this week, I have coped with it just about, loads of caffiene and stims used, but everything has been spot on, but the mental side of things has been terrible.

Basically, panic set in last weekend, and decided that not to put too much pressure on myself, if anything, just aim for the Nabba UK show, which is in 7 weeks, instead of the England show which is now 4 weeks away. Changes and progress had slowed, when right now, it can't, but my coach said give it another week for the changes to firmly take hold, and now I believe they have.

Its really hard to not think, and if I could, would hide all mirrors in the house to stop doubt and confusion and mind games, but cant as Im doing posing/routine practice every day so need mirrors.

Its weird as my measurements have come down again, decent drop in weight this week, my clothes feel loose, and my coach is happy, so then for me not to see or believe any of this is just causes a lot of frustration, but this morning, after looking in the mirror, I feel a lot happier so hopefully I am starting to get back on track.

Mini whinge over......but the thing is, I'm really not whinging, more like trying to explain how difficult this is from a mental point of view.

Anyway, fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, off to do mini legs and shoulders shortly, more cardio later.


----------



## B4PJS

Don't let the mind games get hold of you hun, you are doing great so keep up the good work. Got deadlifts myself in a bit, but also need to do some chest work every session for a while as my boobies are lagging! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> Don't let the mind games get hold of you hun, you are doing great so keep up the good work. Got deadlifts myself in a bit, but also need to do some chest work every session for a while as my boobies are lagging! :lol:


Thank you. Its just very frustrating at times, but all part of the fun! :cursing: 

Ha ha, my boobies are gone now dietings taken a hold :sad: :lol: Have a good session anyway!


----------



## LittleChris

Its not whinging. Anybody who has competed knows the mental torture is on a level with the physical suffering at times. Just ride out the lows focus on the plan and visualise the end goal and thats all you can so. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Tough week survived and I have really struggled this week. The training and diet are very tough at the minute, but I have found that this week, I have coped with it just about, loads of caffiene and stims used, but everything has been spot on, but the mental side of things has been terrible.
> 
> Basically, panic set in last weekend, and decided that not to put too much pressure on myself, if anything, just aim for the Nabba UK show, which is in 7 weeks, instead of the England show which is now 4 weeks away. Changes and progress had slowed, when right now, it can't, but my coach said give it another week for the changes to firmly take hold, and now I believe they have.
> 
> Its really hard to not think, and if I could, would hide all mirrors in the house to stop doubt and confusion and mind games, but cant as Im doing posing/routine practice every day so need mirrors.
> 
> Its weird as my measurements have come down again, decent drop in weight this week, my clothes feel loose, and my coach is happy, so then for me not to see or believe any of this is just causes a lot of frustration, but this morning, after looking in the mirror, I feel a lot happier so hopefully I am starting to get back on track.
> 
> Mini whinge over......but the thing is, I'm really not whinging, more like trying to explain how difficult this is from a mental point of view.
> 
> Anyway, fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, off to do mini legs and shoulders shortly, more cardio later.


I think the mental part is kind of overlooked as you expect the diet and training to be brutally tough, as you say it's the constant doubting and worry that messes with you more. Has a big affect on mood etc too, plus side is it can make you work harder. It's nice to see and get an insight into a competitors mind though and one who doesn't shy away from putting their thoughts down for all to see.

Better week mentally it seems and glad you've seen the progress and changes for yourself!

Have a nice relaxing weekend as batteries need a good recharge by the sounds of it. Inching closer to the finish line


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Tough week survived and I have really struggled this week. The training and diet are very tough at the minute, but I have found that this week, I have coped with it just about, loads of caffiene and stims used, but everything has been spot on, but the mental side of things has been terrible.
> 
> Basically, panic set in last weekend, and decided that not to put too much pressure on myself, if anything, just aim for the Nabba UK show, which is in 7 weeks, instead of the England show which is now 4 weeks away. Changes and progress had slowed, when right now, it can't, but my coach said give it another week for the changes to firmly take hold, and now I believe they have.
> 
> Its really hard to not think, and if I could, would hide all mirrors in the house to stop doubt and confusion and mind games, but cant as Im doing posing/routine practice every day so need mirrors.
> 
> Its weird as my measurements have come down again, decent drop in weight this week, my clothes feel loose, and my coach is happy, so then for me not to see or believe any of this is just causes a lot of frustration, but this morning, after looking in the mirror, I feel a lot happier so hopefully I am starting to get back on track.
> 
> Mini whinge over......but the thing is, I'm really not whinging, more like trying to explain how difficult this is from a mental point of view.
> 
> Anyway, fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, off to do mini legs and shoulders shortly, more cardio later.


Told you to stick with it and all would be fine. You're looking great and your clothes, measurements and scales are saying so too 

Glad you're feeling happier, there is always that worry during prep when the stage feels close and you don't feel ready but you have to trust what you/your coach is doing and try to think positively.

Definitely don't avoid those mirrors, keep the posing going and keep that positive attitude too.

Did mini legs refer to how short they are or just a mini session haha


----------



## Flanders

No whinging, it's all part of running a journal... all moving in the right direction, but we're all our worst critique! Keep pushing on Keeks!


----------



## Keeks

LittleChris said:


> Its not whinging. Anybody who has competed knows the mental torture is on a level with the physical suffering at times. Just ride out the lows focus on the plan and visualise the end goal and thats all you can so. Enjoy your weekend!


Yeah Im definatley not whinging, its just getting across another part of prep that like you said, can be mental torture. And think combined with the dieting, can make things ten times harder, if we didnt have to think, prep might be that tiny little bit easier eh?! 

Thanks, have a good weekend too.



Bad Alan said:


> I think the mental part is kind of overlooked as you expect the diet and training to be brutally tough, as you say it's the constant doubting and worry that messes with you more. Has a big affect on mood etc too, plus side is it can make you work harder. It's nice to see and get an insight into a competitors mind though and one who doesn't shy away from putting their thoughts down for all to see.
> 
> Better week mentally it seems and glad you've seen the progress and changes for yourself!
> 
> Have a nice relaxing weekend as batteries need a good recharge by the sounds of it. Inching closer to the finish line


Yep, definately a part of prep that can be and is overlooked. If training or diet needs adjusting, it can be, but you cant adjust how you feel.....not easily anyway. I do feel like its important to be very open and this side of things, as it is a big part of prep, for me anyway.

People can understand the diet/training, thats physical, but the mental side which you cant see but is there 24/7, and the part that can make you feel like its not worth it at all, is often hidden.

Lol, battery pack charging as we speak, nice chilled night in front of X Factor and hopefully some sleep after high carb day today.

Hope you're enjoying your day off too! 



Chelsea said:


> Told you to stick with it and all would be fine. You're looking great and your clothes, measurements and scales are saying so too
> 
> Glad you're feeling happier, there is always that worry during prep when the stage feels close and you don't feel ready but you have to trust what you/your coach is doing and try to think positively.
> 
> Definitely don't avoid those mirrors, keep the posing going and keep that positive attitude too.
> 
> Did mini legs refer to how short they are or just a mini session haha


Cheers. I know I have to just trust what my coach says, with both how I'm looking and her prep plan, but it can be hard at times, especially with knowing that show time is creeping up at a very fast rate and with how much I do doubt myself, but I know you're right, trust and be postitive. 

:tongue: Mini legs session for my mini legs. 



Flanders said:


> No whinging, it's all part of running a journal... all moving in the right direction, but we're all our worst critique! Keep pushing on Keeks!


Yep, an important part of my journal too as for me, my mind seems to constantly play tricks and games, the little buggger!  Very true, all our worst critic which can be good to give you that extra push when needed.

Cheers, will keep powering on.


----------



## Keeks

Right, head is being firmly straightened now.....very frustrating but do feel better about things now. 

With this weeks weight loss, which was nearly 2lbs, 1/4" off hips, bum and thighs, all in all, changes are now working well. I dont mind feeling like death if things are going to plan, its when they arent that it can be very disheartening.

When getting dressed this afternoon to go out, I had to try seveal pairs of jeans on to find a pair that fits well, Im now in my smaller jeans, so that tells me a lot, I have shrunken, no denying it if I can fit in my small jeans. So that has perked me up a lot. I know Im not quite going as mad as I thought. 

Just weird that my abs are still nowhere near and with a 22.5" waist, this has confused me, but now just think my mid-section just looks different. Obliques are coming through more, and I like the shape, so now think that the stubborn fat might shift a bit more and make it look loads better. A good thing though is that not all girls in my class do have abs, so thats good, Im not un-normal 

Few pics fom earlier......



All training done for today, good mini legs/mini shoulders and abs session, and HIIT on Xtrainer.


----------



## bluejoanna

HI Keeks,

Just dropping to say Hi! You are in great shape, strong yet mega feminine - well done  Not sure how you keep up the dedication in the face of so many temptations (I speak for my own pathetic will power), but I am impressed!

Enjoy the rest of your Saturday x


----------



## Keeks

bluejoanna said:


> HI Keeks,
> 
> Just dropping to say Hi! You are in great shape, strong yet mega feminine - well done  Not sure how you keep up the dedication in the face of so many temptations (I speak for my own pathetic will power), but I am impressed!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday x


Hi hun and welcome!  Thank you, that really means a lot. 

Im not sure at times how I keep up the dedication, but I think with the end goal of competeing always there and it always has been there even if quite far ahead, it continously keeps me on the right track, always striving from improvements, and just pushing me and keeping me going.

Will power is a funny thing, and whatever you're giving up/cutting down on, if you re-strict it fully, you want it (or at least I do) I crave all sorts of cr4p when prepping, have a huge post comp list of junk food, but then as soon as I know I can have it, I dont even want it. Sometimes its easier to adjust, not fully restrict the things you want to cut down on, everything in modearation can be the key?! I also think some of my will power is just plain stubborn-ness, I can be a right stubborn mare when I want. :lol:

Thank you, have a lovely evening too! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Right, head is being firmly straightened now.....very frustrating but do feel better about things now.
> 
> With this weeks weight loss, which was nearly 2lbs, 1/4" off hips, bum and thighs, all in all, changes are now working well. I dont mind feeling like death if things are going to plan, its when they arent that it can be very disheartening.
> 
> When getting dressed this afternoon to go out, I had to try seveal pairs of jeans on to find a pair that fits well, Im now in my smaller jeans, so that tells me a lot, I have shrunken, no denying it if I can fit in my small jeans. So that has perked me up a lot. I know Im not quite going as mad as I thought.
> 
> Just weird that my abs are still nowhere near and with a 22.5" waist, this has confused me, but now just think my mid-section just looks different. Obliques are coming through more, and I like the shape, so now think that the stubborn fat might shift a bit more and make it look loads better. A good thing though is that not all girls in my class do have abs, so thats good, Im not un-normal
> 
> Few pics fom earlier......
> 
> View attachment 134624
> View attachment 134625
> 
> 
> All training done for today, good mini legs/mini shoulders and abs session, and HIIT on Xtrainer.


I hope you've got some big knickers on, as those jeans look like they could fall down at any time. Time to buy a smaller jeans or a pair of braces :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hope you've got some big knickers on, as those jeans look like they could fall down at any time. Time to buy a smaller jeans or a pair of braces :thumb:


 :lol: Ok, will add big knickers to my shopping list, don't like braces!


----------



## Glais

looking good in the pics; you are right your obliques are solid


----------



## Keeks

Glais said:


> looking good in the pics; you are right your obliques are solid


Thank you. Yeah I do like the general shape and think with good condition, will look well.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Ok, will add big knickers to my shopping list, don't like braces!


Negged if you do this!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Negged if you do this!


You don't like big knickers? Gotta keep my modesty covered in case my jeans did fall down! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Double HIIT on Xtrainer done, one fasted session and one after gym session, which was arms & abs. Will also be doing a tabata session later, as going to throw a few weekend sessions in now.

Tri's

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Reverse grip bar pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

All of above superset with crunches on a ball x 30 each set

Bi's

EZ bar 21's x 3

Concentration curls 3 x 15

Hammer curls 3 x 20

Above superset with reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises x 20 of each, each set.

Im on go slow today, with food shopping, prep, errands and posing all still to do and did want an afternoon nap, but dont think I'll get chance now so early night needed ready for another fun week.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Tough week survived and I have really struggled this week. The training and diet are very tough at the minute, but I have found that this week, I have coped with it just about, loads of caffiene and stims used, but everything has been spot on, but the mental side of things has been terrible.
> 
> Basically, panic set in last weekend, and decided that not to put too much pressure on myself, if anything, just aim for the Nabba UK show, which is in 7 weeks, instead of the England show which is now 4 weeks away. Changes and progress had slowed, when right now, it can't, but my coach said give it another week for the changes to firmly take hold, and now I believe they have.
> 
> Its really hard to not think, and if I could, would hide all mirrors in the house to stop doubt and confusion and mind games, but cant as Im doing posing/routine practice every day so need mirrors.
> 
> Its weird as my measurements have come down again, decent drop in weight this week, my clothes feel loose, and my coach is happy, so then for me not to see or believe any of this is just causes a lot of frustration, but this morning, after looking in the mirror, I feel a lot happier so hopefully I am starting to get back on track.
> 
> Mini whinge over......but the thing is, I'm really not whinging, more like trying to explain how difficult this is from a mental point of view.
> 
> Anyway, fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, off to do mini legs and shoulders shortly, more cardio later.


One of the great things about forums like this is the insight it gives us non competitive people to the less obvious aspects of cutting and prep. From following various journals and talking to a few people about it all I can see pretty well I think how tough it can be psychologically. You are doing great with it, despite feeling wobbly at times - that's what marks out a champion I think, not the absence of psychological strain but getting beyond it. I guess another other good thing about forums like this is it gives you a chance to vent to a sympathetic audience... many non weight trainers aren't exactly understanding in the best way with stuff like this.

Anyway you are doing great, and keep up the good work... the time when you can relax again isn't that far away, just a couple of months and it'll all be worth it when you get there!


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> One of the great things about forums like this is the insight it gives us non competitive people to the less obvious aspects of cutting and prep. From following various journals and talking to a few people about it all I can see pretty well I think how tough it can be psychologically. You are doing great with it, despite feeling wobbly at times - that's what marks out a champion I think, not the absence of psychological strain but getting beyond it. I guess another other good thing about forums like this is it gives you a chance to vent to a sympathetic audience... many non weight trainers aren't exactly understanding in the best way with stuff like this.
> 
> Anyway you are doing great, and keep up the good work... the time when you can relax again isn't that far away, just a couple of months and it'll all be worth it when you get there!


Thank you and thank you for the reps. 

I think like you and a few have said, this is the side that is overlooked, and not even thought about when thinking about competing. It's something that I never thought about anyway, and in some ways wish I had been prepared for it. But I don't feel alone in how I feel, and know that it is just a part of prep.

In some ways the mind games keep you going, keep pushing you as you want more, better results etc. But its just sometimes they can take hold and thats when you need to just not think and just do. You don't mind so much the hard work, tough diet, cranky-ness, tiredness, every other negative feeling if preps going to plan, it's just when you start doubting that it is, or are very unhappy or can't see the results you want that you start thinking 'What's the point/why am I doing this?!'

And definately agree with the forum/journal thing.....I have had so much support from you and people on here, that at some times I know I would've gone under without, and am so grateful for it. In my normal life, I have very little support in the way of people actually understanding what I'm going through. My friends and family do support me, its just like you said, they don't fully understand so there support, although always there, can lack full understanding, and that at times, is what's needed.

Lol, yep, nearly there and I'm now at the stage where I can actually feel like its really not long to go at all, scary but very very exciting!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Thank you and thank you for the reps.
> 
> I think like you and a few have said, this is the side that is overlooked, and not even thought about when thinking about competing. It's something that I never thought about anyway, and in some ways wish I had been prepared for it. But I don't feel alone in how I feel, and know that it is just a part of prep.
> 
> In some ways the mind games keep you going, keep pushing you as you want more, better results etc. *But its just sometimes they can take hold and thats when you need to just not think and just do.* You don't mind so much the hard work, tough diet, cranky-ness, tiredness, every other negative feeling if preps going to plan, it's just when you start doubting that it is, or are very unhappy or can't see the results you want that you start thinking 'What's the point/why am I doing this?!'
> 
> And definately agree with the forum/journal thing.....I have had so much support from you and people on here, that at some times I know I would've gone under without, and am so grateful for it. In my normal life, I have very little support in the way of people actually understanding what I'm going through. My friends and family do support me, its just like you said, they don't fully understand so there support, although always there, can lack full understanding, and that at times, is what's needed.
> 
> Lol, yep, nearly there and I'm now at the stage where I can actually feel like its really not long to go at all, scary but very very exciting!


Not thinking and just doing... that's one taoist/zen/hindu lesson that at times is such a powerful thing to employ, especially under times of mental stress when we start to get down on ourselves. The mind I think can tie itself in paralyzing knots if we let it run rampant.

We'll always give you the support you need here though - is our repayment for you sharing your experiences with us in the journal and being nice to everyone. You have a good bunch of regulars here in this log, and plenty who are smart enough to help with good advice. A good crowd here on UKM for the most part for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You don't like big knickers? Gotta keep my modesty covered in case my jeans did fall down! :tongue:


Actually I don't mind them I just prefer smaller ones ;-)

Don't worry though i'll jump on top of you if such an event occurs.........obviously to keep your modesty covered :whistling:


----------



## CJ

Hope you're going well. ...will catch up tomorrow


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Not thinking and just doing... that's one taoist/zen/hindu lesson that at times is such a powerful thing to employ, especially under times of mental stress when we start to get down on ourselves. *The mind I think can tie itself in paralyzing knots if we let it run rampant*.
> 
> We'll always give you the support you need here though - is our repayment for you sharing your experiences with us in the journal and being nice to everyone. You have a good bunch of regulars here in this log, and plenty who are smart enough to help with good advice. A good crowd here on UKM for the most part for sure :thumbup1:


Exactly! And this is one of my problems, the more I think, the worse the problem gets, more knots develop and I drive myself crazy! So this is where the doing and not thinking kicks in, and the knots start to unravel.

Thank you, and you guys have helped me so much already. Yes, definately have a fab bunch of folk in here, and the kind words and encouragement I get in times when I'm wobbling are really unbelievable, and I am and always will be grateful. 

Thank you guys!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Actually I don't mind them I just prefer smaller ones ;-)
> 
> Don't worry though i'll jump on top of you if such an event occurs.........obviously to keep your modesty covered :whistling:


Phew, will stick to smaller ones then if you're going to save the day and protect my modesty. 



CJ said:


> Hope you're going well. ...will catch up tomorrow


Good evening and welcome back! 

To sum up......I hate leg days and I still love quark, and am missing it like crazy during prep!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Phew, will stick to smaller ones then if you're going to save the day and protect my modesty.
> 
> Good evening and welcome back!
> 
> To sum up......I hate leg days and I still love quark, and am missing it like crazy during prep!


Oh **** !! I dont know how to break this to you but im just about to have 2 pots with choc orange protien powder

 x


----------



## Keeks

So weekend done and I really do feel better, a lot more positive, back on track and just more back on this planet if that makes sense?! Not as confused or frustated, and just better.  Temporary wobble over with for now.

I got my super fantastic new show bikini out this afternoon and practised in that, whereas I usually just wear one of my old ones, I got the super bikini out and that in itself got me so excited and feeling even more positive. Cant wait to get on stage wearing it......it's fantasic. :bounce: The design is amazing and it really does look brilliant, even my bikini woman who made it said it was one of her best ones, so hopefully will do the bikini proud on stage. But the thong part is scarily small at the back  even smaller than my others, so another reason to really work my a$$ off for the next 7 weeks.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Oh **** !! I dont know how to break this to you but im just about to have 2 pots with choc orange protien powder
> 
> x


 :angry: :angry: :angry: 2 pots?! :gun_bandana:

Lucky buggggger, enjoy! x


----------



## H10dst

There's no such thing as scarily small!!! Bang some pictures up, don't forget those specs 

Glad you had a nice weekend and that your brain is back on track. I'm still cycling to gym and back and I'm sure it's defo burning some fat !!! Plus it's making me hungry!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> So weekend done and I really do feel better, a lot more positive, back on track and just more back on this planet if that makes sense?! Not as confused or frustated, and just better.  Temporary wobble over with for now.
> 
> I got my super fantastic new show bikini out this afternoon and practised in that, whereas I usually just wear one of my old ones, I got the super bikini out and that in itself got me so excited and feeling even more positive. Cant wait to get on stage wearing it......it's fantasic. :bounce: The design is amazing and it really does look brilliant, even my bikini woman who made it said it was one of her best ones, so hopefully will do the bikini proud on stage. But the thong part is scarily small at the back  even smaller than my others, so another reason to really work my a$$ off for the next 7 weeks.


Ummm you can't put that and not show pics of said bikini being worn from all angles....

Glad you're heads in a better place though and ready to hulk smash next week


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :angry: :angry: :angry: 2 pots?! :gun_bandana:
> 
> Lucky buggggger, enjoy! x


----------



## 25434

CJ said:


> View attachment 134688


Cruel.....just cruel.......


----------



## CJ

Flubs said:


> Cruel.....just cruel.......


I had too..back with a bang


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> There's no such thing as scarily small!!! Bang some pictures up, don't forget those specs
> 
> Glad you had a nice weekend and that your brain is back on track. I'm still cycling to gym and back and I'm sure it's defo burning some fat !!! Plus it's making me hungry!!!


Believe me, it is a scarily small thong, not the front bit, that's ok and looks really smart with the design, but the back  heck is all I can say!

That's good, glad you're still doing it, and the hunger means your metabolism's fired up, all good, keep it up! :thumb:



Bad Alan said:


> Ummm you can't put that and not show pics of said bikini being worn from all angles....
> 
> Glad you're heads in a better place though and ready to hulk smash next week


 :lol: Top secret bikini, no pics til show day, but then there'll be loads and from every angle as I want to show this bad boy off, it's AMAZING!!!!! 

Thank you. Yep, ready to hulk smash it!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> View attachment 134688


Pahahah that's mean and amazing all in one


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> View attachment 134688


Absolute super nobber!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Absolute super nobber!!!!!! :angry:


Ahhhh...dont be like that


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Ahhhh...dont be like that


Just you wait til you're prepping for whatever show you actually decide on doing........I will be in your journal posting obscene food pics all the time! :tongue:


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Absolute super nobber!!!!!! :angry:


He has? My goodness Keeks, tats pretty forward for a Sunday eve.......:laugh:

Sorry bout that......I'm practising humour again.......just Aving a muck....x


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Just you wait til you're prepping for whatever show you actually decide on doing........I will be in your journal posting obscene bikini pics all the time! :tongue:


Fixed that for you ^


----------



## CJ

Flubs said:


> He has? My goodness Keeks, tats pretty forward for a Sunday eve.......:laugh:
> 
> Sorry bout that......I'm practising humour again.......just Aving a muck....x


Lmfao..that was vwry good


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Just you wait til you're prepping for whatever show you actually decide on doing........I will be in your journal posting obscene food pics all the time! :tongue:


I wont tell you which one it is.

Im like a bodybuilding ninja :sly:


----------



## Keeks

Talaria said:


> What does your usual daily diet look like?


At the moment, tuna/white fish and oats for breakfast, then turkey mainly throughout the day, with brocolli/cauliflower/green beans, and either almonds or walnuts for fats. A shake post workout, with another small portion of oats and a tiny portion of sugar free jelly for my sweet craving at bed time. A few portions of scrambled egg whites throughout the week, but keep this to a maximum of three times per week.

Currently doing 6 low carb days, then one high carb day per week, and on that day, no fats, but more oats/brown rice.


----------



## 25434

CJ said:


> Lmfao..that was vwry good


It was? Good lord, that's a first for one of my jokes......thanks....

Sauntering off in a vewwy vewwy casual way to look at myself in the mirror to see if anyone will be able tell that I did an actual funny in Keeks journal..........:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> He has? My goodness Keeks, tats pretty forward for a Sunday eve.......:laugh:
> 
> Sorry bout that......I'm practising humour again.......just Aving a muck....x


 mg: :lol: :lol:



Bad Alan said:


> Fixed that for you ^


 mg: :lol: No way he's getting bikini pics in his journal, I'll save them all for here. 



CJ said:


> I wont tell you which one it is.
> 
> Im like a bodybuilding ninja :sly:


No doubt it'll be some other completely different fed by then anyway, think that you would be best off with Nabba though, purely because its so close to what you are.....a nobber! 



Flubs said:


> It was? Good lord, that's a first for one of my jokes......thanks....
> 
> Sauntering off in a vewwy vewwy casual way to look at myself in the mirror to see if anyone will be able tell that I did an actual funny in Keeks journal..........:laugh:


 :lol: Both of those posts made me actually lol, doing a funny in my journal :lol: Funnies always welcome in here.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> mg: :lol: :lol:
> 
> mg: :lol: No way he's getting bikini pics in his journal, I'll save them all for here.
> 
> No doubt it'll be some other completely different fed by then anyway, think that you would be best off with Nabba though, purely because its so close to what you are.....a nobber!
> 
> :lol: Both of those posts made me actually lol, doing a funny in my journal :lol: Funnies always welcome in here.


Nobawesome...thsts you remember ffs.

Im just straight awesome


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Nobawesome...thsts you remember ffs.
> 
> Im just straight awesome


 :tongue: Seriously, I dont train this hard to always be nobawesome, I will one day be awesome!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :tongue: Seriously, I dont train this hard to always be nobawesome, I will one day be awesome!


Ill get your badge made up then


----------



## Keeks

Had a good night's sleep last night which is a nice rarity, and actually not feeling too zombie-fied this morning. 

Double cardio, hiit on xtrainer, and legs tonight, can't wait.


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhh, sprawled in bed, happy days!  Another day down, another leg session beasted  And another day done in slow motion and getting more forgetful.  But the mirror's being quite nice today. 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 20 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 30

Leg press (feet high & wide) 10 then dropset for 15 reps, 3 sets

Walking lunges 4 x 20

Been daydreaming all day about chocolate after an in-depth discussion at work about Thorntons chocolates :drool: which are now at the top of my post comp food list, and then walked through the door tonight to be faced with a Dominoes flier :drool: This time in 7 weeks..... :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Think I hammered the stims a little too much yesterday as just couldn't switch off last night, so ended up playing Candy crush :cursing: until the early hours, which this prep has been a life saver and a pain in the a$$, but I did complete a level that I've been stuck on for a few days so mini result! 

Once I'd got to sleep, I did sleep pretty solidly through the night, then woke up earlier than usual so decided to go out for a power walk this morning for a change, and also as it's not getting as light as early, wont be going for morning power walks for much longer before work as it'll be dark. Really enjoyed it, made a nice welcome change.

Legs and especially glutes are now at the stage where they are achy and sore more or less all the time, just as they are nearly recovered, they are hammered again so basically, I now walk funny more or less all the time. Throwing in random strectching through the day, I look and feel ridiculous constantly! All good fun. 

Shoulders, chest and abs tonight, with 2nd cardio on Xtrainer.  Have a good day all.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Think I hammered the stims a little too much yesterday as just couldn't switch off last night, so ended up playing Candy crush :cursing: until the early hours, which this prep has been a life saver and a pain in the a$$, but I did complete a level that I've been stuck on for a few days so mini result!
> 
> Once I'd got to sleep, I did sleep pretty solidly through the night, then woke up earlier than usual so decided to go out for a power walk this morning for a change, and also as it's not getting as light as early, wont be going for morning power walks for much longer before work as it'll be dark. Really enjoyed it, made a nice welcome change.
> 
> Legs and especially glutes are now at the stage where they are achy and sore more or less all the time, just as they are nearly recovered, they are hammered again so basically, I now walk funny more or less all the time. Throwing in random strectching through the day, I look and feel ridiculous constantly! All good fun.
> 
> Shoulders, chest and abs tonight, with 2nd cardio on Xtrainer.  Have a good day all.


what stims u taking......& what level u on candy crush


----------



## CJ

Leg issues could just be down to old age ?

My neighbour is 72 and walks funny as well !!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> what stims u taking......& what level u on candy crush


A mixture of stims, TPW caffeine tabs, and alternate use of warrior blaze, dexaprine and d hacks eca, and another one but can't remember what that's called but that does give me shaky come downs.

Level 117 now I think now. You?



CJ said:


> Leg issues could just be down to old age ?
> 
> My neighbour is 72 and walks funny as well !!


Don't know if I've already said this but I've missed you! :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> A mixture of stims, TPW caffeine tabs, and alternate use of warrior blaze, dexaprine and d hacks eca, and another one but can't remember what that's called but that does give me shaky come downs.
> 
> Level 117 now I think now. You?
> 
> Don't know if I've already said this but I've missed you! :cursing:


"*TPW* caffeine tabs"...got ya well trained i see 

74


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> "*TPW* caffeine tabs"...got ya well trained i see
> 
> 74


 :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :thumb:


75


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> A mixture of stims, TPW caffeine tabs, and alternate use of warrior blaze, dexaprine and d hacks eca, and another one but can't remember what that's called but that does give me shaky come downs.
> 
> Level 117 now I think now. You?
> 
> Don't know if I've already said this but I've missed you! :cursing:


Ahh I lubs ya too


----------



## 25434

Ullo lovely Keeks.Just swooshing in ....although I put on some weight recently so it's more of a gallump than a swoosh at the mo..:laugh:

Soon be gone..... :whistling:

Take care missis, not long to go now....keeping all my wobblybits crossed and everything for ya.....x


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> 75


121 :bounce:



CJ said:


> Ahh I lubs ya too


Love you too fatty. 



Flubs said:


> Ullo lovely Keeks.Just swooshing in ....although I put on some weight recently so it's more of a gallump than a swoosh at the mo..:laugh:
> 
> Soon be gone..... :whistling:
> 
> Take care missis, not long to go now....keeping all my wobblybits crossed and everything for ya.....x


Hello lovely Flubs, and hope you are well, and healing well. Nice to see you back training again, but take it easy. 

Thank you. Yep, not long to go now and its getting exciting.  x


----------



## Keeks

Pretty good day today, few mis-haps but a very productive day at work and I got loads done, brain working at a decent rate today (makes a change) which meant I got stuff done that I'd been dreading and putting to one side. :thumb:

On the mis-hap side of things though, jabbed myself with one of my cats needles, stung like fooook, and then I've squished my finger between db's and the pain was awful! Really achy and sore now, don't think it's broken, but can't bend it properly :crying:

Anyway, the mirror's still being nice, nicer today if anything so   

Shoulders, chest & abs tonight with HIIT on Xtrainer after.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 20

Lat raises 3 x 20

Arnold press 3 x 20 superset with light db press 3 x 20 (absolutely burned like hell doing these)

Straight bar front raises 3 x 15

Chest

Machine press 3 x 20

Incline db flies 3 x 20

Both of above superset with press ups x 10

Abs

Reverse crunches superset with crunches 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Flanders

Yep we've all done that... I mean the DB thing not the cats needle thing hehe 

Solid session... Heads in a good place, not long! Happy days... Keep truckin'


----------



## Keeks

Flanders said:


> Yep we've all done that... I mean the DB thing not the cats needle thing hehe
> 
> Solid session... Heads in a good place, not long! Happy days... Keep truckin'


Ha ha, it's a right pain isn't it, but glad I'm not the only clumsy one around. 

Yeah, lot better week this week, feeling loads better mentally and when I'm feeling more positive, prep seems to go a lot better, so things seem to be going well this week, even if a little clumsier. 

Hope you're feeling better anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Being a little mard a$$ this morning, hams and glutes are SORE, hurts to sit down, chest doms too, and my finger is killing! But the sun's shining, half way through the week and feeling pretty ok, positive and shrinking, so all good. 

Went for a fasted power walk again this morning, saw about 324 magpies so it's going to either be a good day or a super horrendous one. 

Back & abs tonight with hiit on xtrainer.


----------



## B4PJS

Couple of weeks back I managed to stab myself in the side of my hand with a 21g needle that I had just used to draw from the vial. Proper hurt!

Hop you have a super good day


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> Couple of weeks back I managed to stab myself in the side of my hand with a 21g needle that I had just used to draw from the vial. Proper hurt!
> 
> Hop you have a super good day


Ha ha, another clumsy! It stung like hell, even though the needles tiny, think it was the fact that I really jabbed it in, and it's the second time I've done it lately too. :cursing:

My finger is causing some real pain today though, pain all the way down it and can't type properly, little blighter!

Thanks, have a super fab day too!


----------



## B4PJS

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, another clumsy! It stung like hell, even though the needles tiny, think it was the fact that I really jabbed it in, and it's the second time I've done it lately too. :cursing:
> 
> My finger is causing some real pain today though, pain all the way down it and can't type properly, little blighter!
> 
> Thanks, have a super fab day too!


Day has started off a bit cack to be honest. Couldn't be bothered to get out of bed so was late to work, left my water bottle top open in my bag and soaked my bag and book. Boss is being interfering and annoying. Urg, hope I manage to get some decent time to work out this evening and blast out some squats.


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> Day has started off a bit cack to be honest. Couldn't be bothered to get out of bed so was late to work, left my water bottle top open in my bag and soaked my bag and book. Boss is being interfering and annoying. Urg, hope I manage to get some decent time to work out this evening and blast out some squats.


Oh no, hope it picks up for you! Think squats tonight, ace stress relief! :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

Keeks said:


> Oh no, hope it picks up for you! Think squats tonight, ace stress relief! :thumb:


Not got any better yet to be honest, but yeah gonna blast them muthafukkin squats tonight, going for a new PB @95kg...


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> Not got any better yet to be honest, but yeah gonna blast them muthafukkin squats tonight, going for a new PB @95kg...


Half the day down now, nearly squat time and hope ya get the PB! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Legs =


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Legs =


 :confused1: Is that you being a little girl complaining about your legs? Man up!!!!


----------



## B4PJS

CJ said:


> Legs =


I LOVE squats and deadlifts!


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> I LOVE squats and deadlifts!


Mentalist!


----------



## B4PJS

Keeks said:


> Mentalist!


Yes they hurt, but they make you feel so good about yourself once they are done. LOVE having jelly legs!


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> Yes they hurt, but they make you feel so good about yourself once they are done. LOVE having jelly legs!


Lol, yeah I know what you mean. I do love the after wobble!


----------



## B4PJS

Keeks said:


> Lol, yeah I know what you mean. I do love the after wobble!


TBH I really don't understand how people can not like squatting and deadlifting unless an injury prevents you from it. They fukking ROCK!


----------



## CJ

Deads are alright but squats are sh1t !!

I do man up and get them done..still hate training them though


----------



## Talaria

CJ said:


> Deads are alright but squats are sh1t !!
> 
> I do man up and get them done..still hate training them though


Day after walking is just not good either.


----------



## CJ

Talaria said:


> Day after walking is just not good either.


Your training them too hard 

If you just take it easy, the doms will be non existent 

No need to thank me


----------



## Talaria

CJ said:


> Your training them too hard
> 
> If you just take it easy, the doms will be non existent
> 
> *No need to thank me*


I won't. :thumb:


----------



## B4PJS

Lightweights! Embrace the DOMS as the sign of a good session


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> TBH I really don't understand how people can not like squatting and deadlifting unless an injury prevents you from it. They fukking ROCK!


Squatting........NO!! Hate squats, but they do work a treat! :thumb:



CJ said:


> Deads are alright but squats are sh1t !!
> 
> I do man up and get them done..still hate training them though


Ha ha, exactly, squats are cr4p! :thumb:

You're still a big girl though. :tongue:



Talaria said:


> Day after walking is just not good either.


Yep, I'm got a semi-wobble like walk at the minute which doesn't resemble a proper walk. 



B4PJS said:


> Lightweights! Embrace the DOMS as the sign of a good session


Now I do agree with this, but still.........SQUATS ARE CR4P!


----------



## B4PJS

Keeks said:


> Squatting....... YES!! LOVE squats, but they do work a treat! :thumb:
> 
> Ha ha, exactly, squats are awesome! :thumb:
> 
> You're still a big girl though. :tongue:
> 
> Yep, I'm got a semi-wobble like walk at the minute which doesn't resemble a proper walk.
> 
> Now I do agree with this, but still.........SQUATS ARE THE DADDY OF ALL EXCERCISES!


Now that I can agree with :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

B4PJS said:


> Now that I can agree with :whistling:


 :ban:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Squatting........NO!! Hate squats, but they do work a treat! :thumb:
> 
> Ha ha, exactly, squats are cr4p! :thumb:
> 
> You're still a big girl though. :tongue:
> 
> Yep, I'm got a semi-wobble like walk at the minute which doesn't resemble a proper walk.
> 
> Now I do agree with this, but still.........SQUATS ARE CR4P!


You the one who gets told ahe looks like a big fat ghetto woman


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Your training them too hard
> 
> If you just take it easy, the doms will be non existent
> 
> No need to thank me


Its legs for me tonight so I might try this method mate, thanks :beer:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> You the one who gets told ahe looks like a big fat ghetto woman


No......I have a ghetto booty, I'm not a big fat ghetto woman! :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> No......I have a ghetto booty, I'm not a big fat ghetto woman! :tongue:


Nooe...thats not what I read.

Sticking to my guns on this one


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Its legs for me tonight so I might try this method mate, thanks :beer:


You men really need to man up with your leg sessions! You're all more than welcome to join me in a leg session, I'll show you how it's done. :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Nooe...thats not what I read.
> 
> Sticking to my guns on this one


 mg: Ghetto BOOTY, that is all.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> You men really need to man up with your leg sessions! You're all more than welcome to join me in a leg session, I'll show you how it's done. :tongue:


Good lad @Chelsea...less is more

Whatever

Ill stick to skipping thanks.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You men really need to man up with your leg sessions! You're all more than welcome to join me in a leg session, I'll show you how it's done. :tongue:


Pop down south and i'll show you a thing or 2  we can do some legs as well if you want :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Good lad @Chelsea...less is more
> 
> Whatever
> 
> Ill stick to skipping thanks.
> 
> View attachment 134928


I never knew Verne Troyer squatted? :lol:


----------



## CJ

Chelsea said:


> I never knew Verne Troyer squatted? :lol:


We squat together...perfect height for a spot lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Good lad @Chelsea...less is more
> 
> Whatever
> 
> Ill stick to skipping thanks.
> 
> View attachment 134928


 :thumb: Wit woo, nice legs! 



Chelsea said:


> Pop down south and i'll show you a thing or 2  we can do some legs as well if you want :whistling:


  Deal.

Now, do you wanna pic whore too? All pic whoring more than welcome!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Wit woo, nice legs!
> 
> Deal.
> 
> Now, do you wanna pic whore too? All pic whoring more than welcome!


Hahaha I've already pic whored in my journal......only in a towel


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :thumb: Wit woo, nice legs!
> 
> Deal.
> 
> Now, do you wanna pic whore too? All pic whoring more than welcome!


Oppps wrong pic....I meant this one

Me and chelsea


----------



## B4PJS

CJ said:


> Oppps wrong pic....I meant this one
> 
> Me and chelsea
> 
> View attachment 134929


Anyone got any brain bleach?!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha I've already pic whored in my journal......only in a towel


Wit woo! 



CJ said:


> Oppps wrong pic....I meant this one
> 
> Me and chelsea
> 
> View attachment 134929


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



B4PJS said:


> Anyone got any brain bleach?!


Please pass on to me after?! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

CJ said:


> Oppps wrong pic....I meant this one
> 
> Me and chelsea
> 
> View attachment 134929


Hold on a minute....something looks weird in this pic.......

There's no way that's you CJ, you're never that tall! hahahahaha :lol:


----------



## CJ

Right !!!

You're all [email protected]

Im leaving again lol


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hold on a minute....something looks weird in this pic.......
> 
> There's no way that's you CJ, you're never that tall! hahahahaha :lol:


 :lol: He's still bigger than me, the bugger! :cursing:



CJ said:


> Right !!!
> 
> You're all [email protected]
> 
> Im leaving again lol


Phew, but who's going to pick on me and call me fatty now then?!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: He's still bigger than me, the bugger! :cursing:
> 
> Phew, but who's going to pick on me and call me fatty now then?!


Yes I am nob end


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Yes I am nob end
> 
> View attachment 134932


Who's that nobber stood next to me?!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Who's that nobber stood next to me?!


Must be a pro


----------



## biglbs

Hi sweets ,Christ I got some reading to do here!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Must be a professional nobber


Ahh, I see. 



biglbs said:


> Hi sweets ,Christ I got some reading to do here!


Good evening, and thanks for dropping in. Hope you're well and had a lovely birthday.


----------



## Keeks

Got through another day and it's not been too bad. Very hungry, sluggish etc, but not excessive, forgetfulness is getting worse though, my brain is very confuddled right now. Thursday is when the fatigue really does hit me so we'll see how tomorrow goes, and its legs AGAIN!! Hams/glutes have been very sore today, kept having to go and stretch and give them a rub to try and loosen up.

Back & abs done, and HIIT on Xtrainer. Pretty decent session so happy with that, although the Xtrainer killed my legs and nearly had a Bridget Jones moment falling off the Xtrainer when I'd finished.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Upright row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 30

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Again, posing tonight and legs were killing when tensed, but from the side they seem to be looking decent, and give it another month or two of hellish leg sessions, should look well.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Ahh, I see.
> 
> Good evening, and thanks for dropping in. Hope you're well and had a lovely birthday.


Lol that did make me laugh...like a porn star.

Getting into the nitty gritty now...funny reading all these prep journals, whilst being a bulk...soon be my turn


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Lol that did make me laugh...like a porn star.
> 
> Getting into the nitty gritty now...funny reading all these prep journals, whilst being a bulk...soon be my turn


Nitty gritty and super sh1tty!  All good fun, and bet you're getting excited about your turn reading all the joys of prep, it'll be here in no time.


----------



## Keeks

Ready for weekend now, feeling worn out this morning and really really didn't want to get out of bed. Hunger is horrendous at the minute, which is ace in one way, but hellish in another.

Sleep has been better this week, think feeling more settled in myself after last week is just helping me to have a bit more solid sleep. I tend to be going to sleep later, but not staying awake in the middle of the night after pee trips.

Fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, and same again tonight after legs.

Have a super day all!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ready for weekend now, feeling worn out this morning and really really didn't want to get out of bed. Hunger is horrendous at the minute, which is ace in one way, but hellish in another.
> 
> Sleep has been better this week, think feeling more settled in myself after last week is just helping me to have a bit more solid sleep. I tend to be going to sleep later, but not staying awake in the middle of the night after pee trips.
> 
> Fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, and same again tonight after legs.
> 
> Have a super day all!


Do you take anything to help with suppressing hunger Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you take anything to help with suppressing hunger Keeks?


No. I do drink a lot of water so having a water belly does help sometimes, other than that, just try and stay as distracted as possible.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> No. I do drink a lot of water so having a water belly does help sometimes, other than that, just try and stay as distracted as possible.


Fair enough, wondered if there was anything that might help tale the edge off.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough, wondered if there was anything that might help tale the edge off.


The water thing does help, and dexaprine is ok too I find, but other than that, I don't use anything.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Looking great Keeks. Can't believe your waist is 22inch !


Thank you, not quite 22", 22.5" but its the smallest its been in a long long long time, lol.  Still no clear abs though!


----------



## Keeks

Urgh......beyond fooked!!! Tough day, energy levels very low, and hunger levels very high. But weekend is literally aound the corner   

Legs and HIIT on Xtrainer tonight, both an absolute ar$e, struggled walking after legs, more than usual as did a slightly different session, and the Xtrainer was brutal. Wobbly legs x 10!!!!

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 5 x 20

SLDL's superset with lying ham curls 5 x 15 of each

The ten sets of wide stance/SLDL's were pure evil, and with supersetting the normal SLDL's with ham curls, I can only say DOUBLE FOOOK! I actually had to bite the pad of the machine to stop myself from shouting and crying! But it was a decent change and know I will feel it over the next few days. Also with being in full backwards brain fuzz now, and I can only just count to 3 sets now, I had to come up with a plan to keep count of sets, so...........


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> That is weird isn't it. Better get in that gym


Gym....what's that? 

Yeah finding it weird how its so small, but abs aren't there....well they are but hidden under a decent layer of stubborn non-shifting fat! :cursing:


----------



## Glais

love the picture of how you count your sets! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Get someone to draw you a map to the fitness centre
> 
> Must be frustrating, but I'm sure you have and of steel soon enough.


 :lol: No good at following maps so might just give it a miss. :whistling:

Not sure this time, every prep will no doubt be different, thinking this time they might just not appear, but we'll see.


----------



## Keeks

Glais said:


> love the picture of how you count your sets! :tongue:


:laugh: I needed it tonight, can keep count up to 3 sets but at the minute, anything past that and I just loose track so this was a fool proof idea! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Cracker of a leg session again little one 

I wouldn't stress on abs the last pic you put up in jeans they were well on their way in, keep hitting that cardio hard as you have been and the gym sessions and it'll all fall into place! Have faith


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> I'm sure they will when water drops and tan is added.
> 
> Or, there's these great places were people and move their bodies on equipment and stress there muscles with weights. Try it out, get off the sofa


Im not sure this time. It's not just water I'm holding, the fat just isnt shifting off mid section. Legs are coming in ok, but top half isnt this time, was the other way round earlier this year.

Oh I don't know, doesn't sound like my sort of place at all.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Cracker of a leg session again little one
> 
> I wouldn't stress on abs the last pic you put up in jeans they were well on their way in, keep hitting that cardio hard as you have been and the gym sessions and it'll all fall into place! Have faith


It was evil, more so than usual. Think I'm going to be crab shuffling tomorrow! 

Yeah, mid section will tighten up more I hope and the shape is there, but by now, usually abs are a bit clearer and even this week, legs coming in more but stomachs just not, stubborn blighter!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> It was evil, more so than usual. Think I'm going to be crab shuffling tomorrow!
> 
> Yeah, mid section will tighten up more I hope and the shape is there, but by now, usually abs are a bit clearer and even this week, legs coming in more but stomachs just not, stubborn blighter!


Haha yep and no doubt secret toilet trips to stretch legs off !

Your sticking to your plan and working your ass off so have trust and keep hulk smashing every day


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Haha yep and no doubt secret toilet trips to stretch legs off !
> 
> Your sticking to your plan and working your ass off so have trust and keep hulk smashing every day


Shhhhhhh, SECRET toliet trips.  Its a good thing I do drink the amount of water I do as I can get away with many many toilets trips, have a good stretch and does help a little.

Yep, hul smashing these week away now, cant believe how fast they are going, but they flying! :thumb:



chilisi said:


> Can only do your best and keep doing what your doing


Yep, that's it, I'm doing all I can so what will be will be.  I'll get there!


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, its Friday!!!!!  Knackered this morning, and cardio was tough. Rest day today though so only cardio x 2, both sessions HIIT on Xtrainer. Legs are bl00dy sore too. Hunger levels super high again, so cant wait for high carb day tomorrow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo, its Friday!!!!!  Knackered this morning, and cardio was tough. Rest day today though so only cardio x 2, both sessions HIIT on Xtrainer. Legs are bl00dy sore too. Hunger levels super high again, so cant wait for high carb day tomorrow.


Have a good one keeks! Focus on the grub tomorrow


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one keeks! Focus on the grub tomorrow


Ha ha, eyes firmly on the prize......of extra carbs tomorrow!! :drool:

Cheers, have a good one too! 



Hamster said:


> @Keeks keep plugging away.....nearly there......sigh :wacko:


Cheers hun, and that face is exactly how Im looking this morning! 

You too, hope you've had a decent week prep wise, weeks are flying by aren't they?!


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> They are flying by quick now. But can't wait for this years comps to be over so I can rest and get my life back.


Yeah I know what you mean, I'm worn out but mentally too, just need to kick back, chill and not think. It'll be worth it, and think the rest is more enjoyed as it's well earned.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Exactly, anything earned the hard way, is a lot more satisfying after.
> 
> Keep smiling!


Definately! And you don't feel guilty for being a little lazy, it's much needed lazy-ness. 

Lol, I'm always smiling.....it's more fun than not!


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Not many can do what we do....they want to...but can't maintain the disciplin etc so yes we have earned it a thousand times over. :thumbup1:


So true, it does take a lot to keep going through the tough times, but you do push through and keep going as we know it's worth it when we get there. More than worth it in fact!


----------



## CJ

Hamster said:


> They are flying by quick now. But can't wait for this years comps to be over so I can rest and get my life back.


Haha..funny how it works.

I can't wait for this years bulking to be over so I can get back to showing


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Haha..funny how it works.
> 
> I can't wait for this years bulking to be over so I can get back to showing


Not long to go now though.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Not long to go now though.


Nope...prep starts January


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Nope...prep starts January


Exciting!! The next few month will fly, this year definitely has!


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Exciting!! The next few month will fly, this year definitely has!


This year has been a blur...my eldest is just starting his last year in junior school !!!!

Im old !


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> This year has been a blur...my eldest is just starting his last year in junior school !!!!
> 
> Im old !


Old buggger! :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Old buggger! :tongue:


Feel it this morning..my old man legs are so so sore.

Need a massage bad !!!!!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Feel it this morning..my old man legs are so so sore.
> 
> Need a massage bad !!!!!


My midget legs need a rub too, they're in bits. :sad:


----------



## CJ

Old cow....

Surprised your hips are still working properly


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Old cow....
> 
> Surprised your hips are still working properly


Why thank you.  And hips are working just fine!


----------



## 25434

Good evening Keeks...just in to wish you a happy weekend...and just to join in the moaning....I have spot on my left bum cheek!

That does not make me happy.....:laugh: okay, enough of that....happy weekend. :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Good evening Keeks...just in to wish you a happy weekend...and just to join in the moaning....I have spot on my left bum cheek!
> 
> That does not make me happy.....:laugh: okay, enough of that....happy weekend. :bounce:


Good evening Flubs. All moaning more than welcome in here at the minute, and there is lots of it from me right now. 

Ha ha, sorry to hear about your bum, its all poorly bums in here tonight, my glutes are very sore after yesterdays leg session so just had a bath to try and ease them. Hope you spot goes soon.

Thank you, have a lovely fab weekend too!


----------



## Keeks

Another tough day, energy low, hunger high and all I can think of is high carb day tomorrow and some rest! 

Double cardio done, and early night tonight. Feeling like it's been a decent week progress wise, so happy with things that way, but I have definately decided to swap things for the rest of the season.

New plans......no England show in 3 weeks, will now be focusing on UK show in 6 weeks. I feel ok in how I look at 6 weeks out, and then will be carrying on prep for another 4 weeks after the UK show and doing the NAC British show in November. Feel confident in how I look at 10 weeks out, and then its time to rest.  Will post progress pics tomorrow anyway, but now feel better with the decisions I've made so here's to the next 10 weeks! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Good luck keeks, you've got this far because you're good at what you do, keep it up.


Aww thanks, I try, and will keep trying and get where I want to be eventually.


----------



## Bad Alan

Happpppy weekend!!!! just finishing cardio and then flying off to work personally 

Hope you get some good rest, this week seems to have been much more positive though for you and another one down!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Weekend!!!!! Enjoy the carbs and no work!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Happpppy weekend!!!! just finishing cardio and then flying off to work personally
> 
> Hope you get some good rest, this week seems to have been much more positive though for you and another one down!


Happy weekend.  Not good for you working, don't work too hard, it's still weekend. 

Thanks, gonna rest up and beast candy crush this weekend, and other than usual training, practice etc, I've got a lazy date with my sofa. 

Yes, another week blasted, ticked off and have felt more positive so all good.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Weekend!!!!! Enjoy the carbs and no work!


  Yay! Cheers Ben. Is it your cheat today? Enjoy if it is! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Yay! Cheers Ben. Is it your cheat today? Enjoy if it is! :thumb:


Sure is, wont go nuts as still not training but there's a few cookies in the kitchen with my name on 

Leg not hurting at all this morning so that's a result.

Have a great weekend


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Sure is, wont go nuts as still not training but there's a few cookies in the kitchen with my name on
> 
> Leg not hurting at all this morning so that's a result.
> 
> Have a great weekend


That's ace about your leg, hope it holds out.  And enjoy those cookies, and you could always have an extra one for me if you feel the need! 

Thank you, have a fab weekend whatever you're upto. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Right, a lot better week, feeling better in myself, but know that's due to being under slightly less pressure now. My condition right now is ok for 6 weeks ok I think, happy with how things are still coming along and progress wise feel this week has been ok. Clothes feeling a lot looser so going to buy some new work clothes today, and delts and back are looking better this week too. Here's is a pic anyway from this morning, will try and get a few more up later.



Looked better through the week in all honesty, but an horrendous night last nights meant little sleep which always results in looking cr4p. My other cat had a hypo in the middle of the night, but worse than the other one last week. Fortunately, the OH was home and was sent out at a 2.30am 24hour petrol station dash to get some squirty cream as I just couldn't get him to eat anything and rubbing sugar on his gums wasnt bringing him round. The squirty cream mixed with surag did bring him round though, but still very worrying. Will be snuggling up with him this afternoon and just lowering his insulin slighty. The woman at the petrol station did think it highly funny that he was buying squirty cream at 2.30am, she laughed and so did the bloke queing behind him! :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

Looking awesome @Keeks

Hope your cat is ok, I have two myself


----------



## JANIKvonD

moarnin, ma peachy ersed chum. have a braw weekend & keep the cok dabs to a minimum x


----------



## Keeks

Goodfella said:


> Looking awesome @Keeks
> 
> Hope your cat is ok, I have two myself


Thank you. 

Aww cheers, fingers crossed he will be. Going out to get them both some treats this afternoon and spoil them a bit.  What are yours? I have a boy and girl, but the boy got his mum pregnant and the girl is the off-spring (very Jeremy Kyle), and although she is slightly backwards, they're my babies. 



JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin, ma peachy ersed chum. have a braw weekend & keep the cok dabs to a minimum x


  Peachy erse for the moment, soon to be buns of steel! 

Cheers, will do on both counts, and have a fab one too. x


----------



## Goodfella

Keeks said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Aww cheers, fingers crossed he will be. Going out to get them both some treats this afternoon and spoil them a bit.  What are yours? I have a boy and girl, but the boy got his mum pregnant and the girl is the off-spring (very Jeremy Kyle), and although she is slightly backwards, they're my babies.
> 
> Peachy erse for the moment, soon to be buns of steel!
> 
> Cheers, will do on both counts, and have a fab one too. x


Boy and girl for me


----------



## Keeks

My babies tucked up in bed when I got home from shopping this afternoon, and Boris, the poorly one but still looking as handsome as ever..........



Spuggy wouldn't stay still for a picture, but Boris is a right poser.


----------



## Glais

awww what breed are your cats?


----------



## Keeks

Glais said:


> awww what breed are your cats?


They're siamese. My mum and dad always had siamese cats, they have such ace personalties.


----------



## Keeks

Updated progress pics from this morning, 6 weeks out from UK show and 10 weeks out from NAC show. Still a lot of work to be done, but happy enough with things at this stage. I think now I've got to the stage where it's all starting to come together, as it does with me, so should start to tighten and shrink more over the next few weeks and see drasctic changes.


----------



## Tom90

Fantastic glutes


----------



## Keeks

Good session this morning, and HIIT on Xtrainer for both cardio sessions, one fasted, one after weights.

Mini legs & shoulders

Legs

Reverse lunges superset with split squats 3 x 30

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts 3 x 25

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25

Speed squats 4 x 30

Shoulders

Tri sets - Lat raises, machine press and rear delt raises x 3

Static front db hold 2 x 20 seconds

Doesnt sound much but fooook, really really felt it, nice little session.


----------



## Keeks

Tom90 said:


> Fantastic glutes


Lol, getting there with them, but they should be as they are getting super hammered at the minute! Thank you.


----------



## Glais

Keeks said:


> They're siamese. My mum and dad always had siamese cats, they have such ace personalties.


so cute, I got a couple of birman cats myself


----------



## Keeks

Glais said:


> so cute, I got a couple of birman cats myself


Aww, they look a bit similar don't they but fluffier?! Very cute.


----------



## Glais

haha yeah a bit more furr! The ears of your darker cat are huge lol


----------



## Keeks

Glais said:


> haha yeah a bit more furr! The ears of your darker cat are huge lol


Ha ha, they were huge when she was a kitten, but shes grown into them a bit now, still big though.


----------



## Flanders

Looking great Keeks, keep up the hard work


----------



## Keeks

Flanders said:


> Looking great Keeks, keep up the hard work


Cheers, Will do!


----------



## Keeks

Had the best night's sleep I've had in months last night, more or less (apart from pee trips) a solid near 10 hour sleep! I do feel better for it, and my body must've really needed it too.

Double cardio, fasted and after gym session, both HIIT on Xtrainer and a really good arms & abs session. Got a really good pump, think the carbs yesterday filled me up nicely and my arms just looked massive and felt it too!

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Rope pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

DB Kickbacks 3 x 20

All above superset with abs - reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises x 20 of each so 9 sets althogether

Bi's

Alternate db curls (vertical grip) 3 x 20

Preacher curls 3 x 20

Cable bar curls 3 x 20

All of above superset with crunches on a ball x 30 so 9 sets in total.

Really enjoyed todays session.  Food prep done, and now ready to run head first into another week of prep! :bounce:


----------



## LittleChris

Cant beat a solid sleep! I find the more depleted I get the worse the sleep as constant toilet trips! Another week lets make it count partner. Shame wont see you at England but if I don't make British will see you at NABBA UK


----------



## Keeks

LittleChris said:


> Cant beat a solid sleep! I find the more depleted I get the worse the sleep as constant toilet trips! Another week lets make it count partner. Shame wont see you at England but if I don't make British will see you at NABBA UK


Yeah that sleep was great and very much needed. My sleeps bad too so having a good night like that had just refreshed me.

Gutted I'm not doing England but do feel better for it now, and maybe see you at UK show but fingers crossed for British!

Another week of prep fun, have a good one!


----------



## Keeks

Ridiculously hungry this morning! :cursing: And as the mornings are getting darker, my bed seems to get comfier, really didn't want to get up this morning.

Anyway, ok-ish nights sleep, no hypo' s so that's good. Fasted cardio done, hiit on xtrainer, legs tonight and hiit for 2nd cardio, May do rower tonight though. Have a good day all.


----------



## Keeks

Good chat with coach and she thinks things are really on track for 6 weeks  so that's good to know and has settled me a little more, and no changes for this week as things are working well for the moment.


----------



## Keeks

Another day down  and survived without too much cranky-ness. 

Legs done and HIIT on rower after. Legs are in bits now, well and truly, but looking better literally every few days, posing tonight and glutes really starting to look lifted now. 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls - 5 reps then drop weight for 10 reps then drop for another 15 reps, holding the last rep on each drop x 3 full sets superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 30

Leg press with feet high & wide - 5 reps then drop weight for 10 reps then drop for another 15 reps x 4 full sets

Feeling very sleepy tired tonight, so early night ready to face another day.


----------



## Bad Alan

I did 6 sets in the gym total tonight and I'm beat, you're workload makes me feel ill 

Time on your side now full steam ahead, best ever Keeks on stage in 6 weeks !


----------



## Bad Alan

I tell a lie! I did calves after but 6 sets for main workout lol


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I did 6 sets in the gym total tonight and I'm beat, you're workload makes me feel ill
> 
> Time on your side now full steam ahead, best ever Keeks on stage in 6 weeks !


Makes me feel ill and turns me into the ultimate potty mouth! 

Yeah feel loads better now I've got that bit extra time, and in a way, it's given me more of a push as I know I can bring a better package to the stage in 6 weeks as opposed to 3 weeks, so now I'm even more beasting it and fingers crossed for best ever Keeks, Im bl00dy trying anyway!!!!  Will be best my best ever bikini anwyay, no doubt about that! :thumb:



Bad Alan said:


> I tell a lie! I did calves after but 6 sets for main workout lol


Lier lier, pants on fire! :tongue:

Ace new avi! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Makes me feel ill and turns me into the ultimate potty mouth!
> 
> Yeah feel loads better now I've got that bit extra time, and in a way, it's given me more of a push as I know I can bring a better package to the stage in 6 weeks as opposed to 3 weeks, so now I'm even more beasting it and fingers crossed for best ever Keeks, Im bl00dy trying anyway!!!!  Will be best my best ever bikini anwyay, no doubt about that! :thumb:
> 
> Lier lier, pants on fire! :tongue:
> 
> Ace new avi! :thumb:


Can imagine high rep walking lunges are so good though, especially with a good training partner we usually compete and just do them till someone falls over.

I'm having a fat few days so reminding myself that I've been in shape is helping  and I had a good workout so I'm cool now lol

You've earned your star fishing session anyway I think


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Can imagine high rep walking lunges are so good though, especially with a good training partner we usually compete and just do them till someone falls over.
> 
> I'm having a fat few days so reminding myself that I've been in shape is helping  and I had a good workout so I'm cool now lol
> 
> You've earned your star fishing session anyway I think


The wlaking lunges are just evil, especially when finishing with them, but they are a great exercise imo, wouldn't miss them out at all, no matter how much they make me curse, or wobble! 

Ha ha, fat days can be good, and means good workouts if fuels been good! :thumb:

Definately earned tonight star fishing, and it feel ace!  Enjoy yours too!


----------



## Keeks

Got my routine music and its foooooking AWESOME!!!! Been trying to properly decide on a song, and been practising routine to several songs but unsure about them................well I've just heard one tonight and foooooking love it! Well excited now!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

But dont ask, its top secret like my bikini!!


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> I haven't got mine. I usually decide about 3 days prior to show day lol.
> 
> Infact for the British I ended up changing it all the night before and just improvised on stage lol.


Lol, I've been trying to find the right song for ages now, and might end up changing my mind but do love this song I've chosen. I always panic about forgetting routine but know it can just be improvised, still panic though. I'm cr4p at coming up with a routine so it would be even worse if I had to improvise, lol.


----------



## Keeks

Seriously can't be a$$ed this morning! :cursing: :wacko: :sleeping:


----------



## TELBOR

Morning class mate!

Can I guess.....

Music - Gangnam Style

Bikini - A mankini just covering what needs to be covered, like so;










Pmsl.

Have a good day!! :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Yea I hate the routine bit. Seems we stress more about that than anything else.
> 
> Is it a dance record or an oldie tune your soon your routine to ?


Yeah it does seem the worst bit, the bit everyone backstage is panicking about and as soon as its done, huge relief. 

It's a sort of dance tune, never heard it before so must be a new one I think. You no ideas at all for yours?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Morning class mate!
> 
> Can I guess.....
> 
> Music - Gangnam Style
> 
> Bikini - A mankini just covering what needs to be covered, like so;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pmsl.
> 
> Have a good day!! :beer:


 :lol: Nah, that's my zumba outfit, my show bikini doesn't cover as much as that!

Cheers, have a good day too!


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Yea the relief and cheers when you have finished and go back stage and everyone nearly cries with relief that's its done lol.
> 
> Not a clue what song I'm using. Not even give it a thought yet!


Ha ha, I literally dive off stage with a huge sigh of relief! The comparisons arent quite as bad, but being up there alone, all eyes on you whilst prancing about, I just dont like!!!


----------



## 1010AD

Hamster said:


> Haha yea the focus of everyone's attention.
> 
> I hate the fact I have a tiny thong on and everyone's probly looking at my @rse when I turn round :lol:


You should be proud, its an ar$e worth looking at.


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Haha yea the focus of everyone's attention.
> 
> I hate the fact I have a tiny thong on and everyone's probly looking at my @rse when I turn round :lol:


Ha ha, so true. For this bikini the thong bit is even smaller, and when I was choosing the style I did think it a good idea, not Im not so sure, its TINY!!!



Hamster said:


> Tbh when I'm on stage I'm past caring after walking around backstage in just heels and a piece of string with guys bending down pretending to pick stuff up but really having a good look up your bum crack lol.


Again, so true. I was naive at first and thought no-ne looks at you behind stage, then at one of my comps when a bloke just blatantly came out with a bum comment, I quickly cottoned on to the fact that they do look, but then it's hard not to look!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Get your ar6e in gear Keeks!
> 
> You have the music, the Bikini, what's stopping !


Super low sluggish energy levels. 

 I know, I know, getting my ar$e in gear as we speak, which this morning means caffiene, stims and more caffiene! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> It seems there are a LOT of spectators and random men backstage at shows that don treacly new to be there.
> 
> I liked the Brits and the Universe will be the same where no one is allowed back stage except competitors. But funnily enough all the 'helpers' back stage are men


Yes, a lot of random men/helpers who just need to be backstage, near the womens changing area too. :whistling:

Its loads better when restricted access backstage, as also, its pretty hectic anyway so less people help it a little less hectic.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Ha ha excellent. I'm only so energetic, as I've been up since 3 am, couldn't sleep, so have been painting


 mg: Oh heck!! Hows things coming along with the house?



chilisi said:


> Is that a bit creepy and off putting?


Can be, but then the mind soon returns to the matter in hand of show time!!!


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Major works about done, just all the decorating now. Why I bloody hate, but someone's got to do it. Plus it's exercise in the bag!


Well thats good, nearly there then and it'll all be woth it. And extra exercise if you put little weights on your wrists and ankles?!


----------



## Chelsea

Hamster said:


> Very creepy. But thats men for you


We try our best


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Very creepy. But thats men for you


One thing they are good at! :lol:



Chelsea said:


> We try our best


 :sneaky2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hamster said:


> Very creepy. But thats men for you


you say that, but how would you feel if you had worked so hard to bring your body to its best condition and your wearing a pretty outfit that has less material in it than an average hanky and not one man bothered to look?


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Some men are endearing ...


That's a nice way of putting it, but I know what you mean and do agree.


----------



## JANIKvonD

hammy...happened to you're journo!?

hello keeks


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> hammy...happened to you're journo!?
> 
> hello keeks


Afternoon Jan, how's you, all good I hope?!

Candy crush update.....level 132 and it's :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Afternoon Jan, how's you, all good I hope?!
> 
> Candy crush update.....level 132 and it's :cursing:


im OK...getting there slowly.

i've been stuck on 86 for FUUUUUUKIN AGES now!!!! p!ssing me rite aff :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> im OK...getting there slowly.
> 
> i've been stuck on 86 for FUUUUUUKIN AGES now!!!! p!ssing me rite aff :lol:


Glad you're on your way, you'll be fine I'm sure. 

Ha ha, I've been stuck on 132 for a while now and it's well hard, but then as soon as you get past a difficult one, you fly through the next few. Tonight's Xtrainer is getting candy crushed to fook!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hamster said:


> It's in a private thread. Will PM you details.


Got it! Pics Looking Fukin haaawwwwwt


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Glad you're on your way, you'll be fine I'm sure.
> 
> Ha ha, I've been stuck on 132 for a while now and it's well hard, but then as soon as you get past a difficult one, you fly through the next few. Tonight's Xtrainer is getting candy crushed to fook!


Hahaha, I've been at 86 constantly!...not gave up...YET!!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Hahaha, I've been at 86 constantly!...not gave up...YET!!


132 is fvcking evil, that is all! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Shattered tonight and it's only Tuesday, really not looking forward to the rest of the week. Work was tough, and Wednesday's are the toughest day at work so dreading tomorrow! :crying: But then it'll be more than half way through the week and on the downward spial to weekend thank god! 

Double cardio, both sessions (fasted and after weights) HIIT on Xtrainer, and chest, shoulders & abs.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 20

Heavy lat raises 3 x 20

Db press 3 x 15 superset with arnold press 3 x 15

Front plate raises with a twist at the top 3 x 15

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20 superset with press ups 3 x 20

Around the worlds superset with db flies 3 x 10 of each

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 with leg raises 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Starting to feel and look like bottom half is tightening up now, and shoulders are looking better too. I was worrying about my top half and the fact that it just looked cr4p, but now, shoulders do seem to look broader and are shaping up slightly, and back is looking better too.  On the right track me thinks! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Well what's been going on in here???

Glad your in the right place mentally now, I'm proper knackered this week, everything sore as sh1t!!! Triceps, quads everything!! Just tried focusing on form a bit this week, no massive changes just little bits and it's flipping killing me  must be doing some good though.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well what's been going on in here???
> 
> Glad your in the right place mentally now, I'm proper knackered this week, everything sore as sh1t!!! Triceps, quads everything!! Just tried focusing on form a bit this week, no massive changes just little bits and it's flipping killing me  must be doing some good though.


Good evening you! Ha ha, yeah Im glad I'm in a better place mentally too, its cr4ppy being in that other place right now! :wacko:

Well thats good, yay! Good form can make all the difference, and can be over-looked at times so good to be hitting it properly.  Keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Another sluggish morning, but woke up earlier than my alarm so decided to go power walking this morning. Its still darkish though at the time I leave the house so think it will now only be at weekends when I go power walking as I dont feel fully comfortable going out at that time in the morning when its dark. Enjoyed the change this morning though, and the sky looked amazing!



Back, abs & HIIT on Xtrainer tonight. Have a good one all!


----------



## Keeks

Today has been struggle, just been shattered and no concentration, even less tolerance, but then posing practice tonight and I know its worth it as for every day that it's more of a struggle, my bum is losing its wobble, my legs are getting tighter and things are clicking into place. Happy days! 

Back & abs tonight, with HIIT on Xtrainer after.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pull downs 3 x 20

Bent over row 3 x 20

Upright row 3 x 30

Hyps on a ball 3 x 30

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Regards the dark morning power walks ... I once prepped and used to do 4am power walks and once got stopped by the police.. Took some convincing why I was out in a hoodie walking very fast so early lol.
> 
> Losing the jiggly wobble ... Well done .. Always nice to see changes.
> 
> Keep plugging. :thumb: x


Ha ha, very that was funny trying to explain! :laugh: At that time I would be scared! It just that on some mornings I see some folk that make me paranoid so just think I'm best staying inside, I know what I'm like and would probably end up running away from anyone I saw.

Thanks, keep plugging too and hope this week's going well for you. X


----------



## Keeks

Not a good day today, just feel like Cr4p, cr4p and a little bit more cr4p, roll on bed time. :blink:

Fasted cardio was hiit on xtrainer, legs tonight and hiit on rower.


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Yea it can be a bit scary as you just never know. Especially with head phones in.
> 
> Weeks going great so far thanks. Xx


Yeah that's it, always have my music low but then think I could get mugged for my phone or something if they see headphones.

Yay, that's ace, not long to go now! :thumb: x


----------



## Keeks

Still feeling ropey but after a kick up the a$$ from coach and an extra carb meal and banana pwo which I can't wait for, should help in getting through another day.

And my workmates are eating cake!!!!! :cursing: But its nearly weekend! 

Going to hibernate all weekend apart from the gym, can't wait!!! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Today has been by far the worse day I've had during this prep. Just felt so rough/agitated/tired and just worn out mentally. Had a chat with coach and it did help, but tbh on a day like this, nothing much can be said or done to lift the general feeling of yuk.

I didnt sleep well last night so know Im over tired and near the end of the week I always feel like rough, but today was bad and I actually cried during my leg session, big girl I am! Luckily no one really trains at my gym at the minute so no-one was there but I wouldnt of cared if people were there, I needed to get it out. I did feel better after, and the session did actually lift me a bit, a bit of stress relief really and with some extra carbs in me I do feel a bit better. TPW Butterscotch Ripple protein porridge really hit the spot, was awesome!!! 

Anyway, legs done, then HIIT on rower.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats superset with pelvic lifts 4 x 25 of each

SLDL's 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

Walking lunges 4 x 20


----------



## 25434

Hello Keeks...just in to say well done on the training session....I know it must be getting very hard for you at times now..stick with it, I'm rarrrrrr rarrrring for you all the way. You can do this and you will be fab on that stage in your lovely kini....xx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hello Keeks...just in to say well done on the training session....I know it must be getting very hard for you at times now..stick with it, I'm rarrrrrr rarrrring for you all the way. You can do this and you will be fab on that stage in your lovely kini....xx


Evening hun.  Thank you, means a lot. I'll get there, just a bad bad day, but Friday tomorrow then weekend  and time to chill out and come too again ready for another week.  Nearly there now, and am getting through it, but I do just wobble occasionally! xxx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Today has been by far the worse day I've had during this prep. Just felt so rough/agitated/tired and just worn out mentally. Had a chat with coach and it did help, but tbh on a day like this, nothing much can be said or done to lift the general feeling of yuk.
> 
> I didnt sleep well last night so know Im over tired and near the end of the week I always feel like rough, but today was bad and I actually cried during my leg session, big girl I am! Luckily no one really trains at my gym at the minute so no-one was there but I wouldnt of cared if people were there, I needed to get it out. I did feel better after, and the session did actually lift me a bit, a bit of stress relief really and with some extra carbs in me I do feel a bit better. TPW Butterscotch Ripple protein porridge really hit the spot, was awesome!!!
> 
> Anyway, legs done, then HIIT on rower.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats superset with pelvic lifts 4 x 25 of each
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 20


just wanted to send you a hug

((((((((((HUG))))))))))

to be honest I think your leg sessions would make most people cry


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> just wanted to send you a hug
> 
> ((((((((((HUG))))))))))
> 
> to be honest I think your leg sessions would make most people cry


Thank you!  Hugs are always much needed and welcome! :thumb:

Ha ha, well they had to break me one day and today they did! But it was a good session and afterwards my legs were really shaking when going down stairs, so know I hit them properly!

Love your new avi too! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Thank you!  Hugs are always much needed and welcome! :thumb:
> 
> Ha ha, well they had to break me one day and today they did! But it was a good session and afterwards my legs were really shaking when going down stairs, so know I hit them properly!
> 
> Love your new avi too! :thumb:


aww thanks X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> aww thanks X


Looking awesome and HUGE! x :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Looking awesome and HUGE! x :thumb:


 :blush:

cheques in the post :lol:


----------



## Flanders

Hey Keeks, sounds like a tough week... Stay strong, nearly time!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Friday!!!!! Have the best day you can cos its officially the weekend in 11 hours!


----------



## Rykard

stay focussed on the goal, you've come so far, don't drop the ball now. Have a great weekend


----------



## Keeks

Flanders said:


> Hey Keeks, sounds like a tough week... Stay strong, nearly time!


Yesterday was just a complete a$$ of a day, but yep, definately staying strong as its not long to get through now! 



Ginger Ben said:


> Friday!!!!! Have the best day you can cos its officially the weekend in 11 hours!


 :bounce: Cheers Ben, Fridays rule!!!! :bounce: Much better day today and I'll make sure of it. Have a good one too! 



Rykard said:


> stay focussed on the goal, you've come so far, don't drop the ball now. Have a great weekend


Thank you. Truly staying focused and think that days like yesterday further add to the fight, back on top again today! Have a great weekend too.


----------



## TELBOR

What have I missed?

10" waist yet? :lol:

Happy Friday missus :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> What have I missed?
> 
> 10" waist yet? :lol:
> 
> Happy Friday missus :beer:


You've missed me being a big girl and crying during my leg session! :lol: Had a bad day but all better today.....it's hard work trying to get a 10" waist you know! 

Happy Friday too! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Feeling loads better today, yay!!! Just a temporary blip yesterday, know it will happen but know I can get through it. A pattern is starting to emerge though, Thursdays are not a good day! Battery levels drop and I just get worn out.

Anyway, feel better from the little extra carbs, slept ok and its Friday!!!  And quad look loads tighter this morning, yay!!!

Cardio only today so 2 sessions on HIIT on Xtrainer.


----------



## Keeks

Also, holy cow, breakfast this morning.....TPW Bannoffee Pie porridge :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Also, holy cow, breakfast this morning.....TPW Bannoffee Pie porridge :drool: :drool: :drool:


Love that flavour. Not as sickly as it sounds at all.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Love that flavour. Not as sickly as it sounds at all.


It's blooomin awesome, especially in porridge. Yeah definitely not sickly, just pure awesomeness! 

One thing I love after prep is experimenting with food again, can't wait to come up with some new creations, I'm always thinking of different things to try.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You've missed me being a big girl and crying during my leg session! :lol: Had a bad day but all better today.....it's hard work trying to get a 10" waist you know!
> 
> Happy Friday too! :thumb:


Bless ya.

Not long now 

All be worth it when you win!!

Then you can have chips and gravy :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Bless ya.
> 
> Not long now
> 
> All be worth it when you win!!
> 
> Then you can have chips and gravy :lol:


Lol, nah I'll just be happy to get up there in my super fancy bikini! 

Not just chips & gravy, my thoughts are chips covered in gravy, then in a separate compartment on my special plate there will be a steak & kindey pudding with a little more gravy, then in the third little compartment, a few baked beans. Then some bread & butter to make some buttys! :drool:

This is one of the top things on my post comp food list, Dominoes is top though. And also chocolate biscuits dipped in a brew, Krispy kremes, sponge pudding & custard, bacon buttys, sausage buttys, Pot Noodle, scones with jam & cream and I could go on and on.......... :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lol, nah I'll just be happy to get up there in my super fancy bikini!
> 
> Not just chips & gravy, my thoughts are chips covered in gravy, then in a separate compartment on my special plate there will be a steak & kindey pudding with a little more gravy, then in the third little compartment, a few baked beans. Then some bread & butter to make some buttys! :drool:
> 
> This is one of the top things on my post comp food list, Dominoes is top though. And also chocolate biscuits dipped in a brew, Krispy kremes, sponge pudding & custard, bacon buttys, sausage buttys, Pot Noodle, scones with jam & cream and I could go on and on.......... :drool: :drool: :drool:


Marry me :wub:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Marry me :wub:


I know your game, you just want to get to my special plate don't you?! :tongue:

Anyway, feel free to add further food suggestions to my list! I've also added a great big greasy burger :drool: Subway :drool: and a takeaway curry from my local, its amazing and covered in melted cheese! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> I know your game, you just want to get to my special place don't you?! :


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I know your game, you just want to get to my special plate don't you?! :tongue:
> 
> Anyway, feel free to add further food suggestions to my list! I've also added a great big greasy burger :drool: Subway :drool: and a takeaway curry from my local, its amazing and covered in melted cheese! :drool: :drool: :drool:


Is special plate what you call it?? 

Lol, I think you have it all covered keeks! Chippy is what us northerners love.

Load of chips, thick gravy, thick white bread with shít loads of butter NOM NOM NOM!!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:



>


 mg: :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Is special plate what you call it??
> 
> Lol, I think you have it all covered keeks! Chippy is what us northerners love.
> 
> Load of chips, thick gravy, thick white bread with shít loads of butter NOM NOM NOM!!


Yes of course my special plate is called my special plate, don't know what you mean?! :whistling:

Yes I have been giving my list some thought, and definitely chippy!! Can't wait! :bounce: I drove past last night and the smell was out of this world! :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: :lol:
> 
> Yes of course my special plate is called my special plate, don't know what you mean?! :whistling:
> 
> Yes I have been giving my list some thought, and definitely chippy!! Can't wait! :bounce: I drove past last night and the smell was out of this world! :drool:


I can see the chippy from my house 

It's a fùcker when you get home and smell it!!

Hence why I had chips and gravy last night pmsl


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I can see the chippy from my house
> 
> It's a fùcker when you get home and smell it!!
> 
> Hence why I had chips and gravy last night pmsl


Oh no, bet that's torture!!! Chippy smell is like a drug, you smell it, you want it, NOW!!!! :drool:

Thankfully my chippy is not in smelling distance of my house! :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Keeks...mmmm...chips! I don't have one near my house thank the lawwwwwwd cos if I did I would be lost....haha..the smell of them makes me want them even if I've just eaten...it's wicked, wicked I tell thee.....hahaha...

take care missis...


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh no, bet that's torture!!! Chippy smell is like a drug, you smell it, you want it, NOW!!!! :drool:
> 
> Thankfully my chippy is not in smelling distance of my house! :thumb:


Lol, it's ok if the wind I blowing the other way


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chippy is the most amazing smell followed by the biggest let down when you actually eat it though. The smell and craving for it far outweigh the actual thing....

Now I'm getting my coat and leaving the northern thread...... :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Keeks...mmmm...chips! I don't have one near my house thank the lawwwwwwd cos if I did I would be lost....haha..the smell of them makes me want them even if I've just eaten...it's wicked, wicked I tell thee.....hahaha...
> 
> take care missis...


Happy weekend too Flubs!! Have a super good one and take care too! 

And yes, definately an amazing but drug like smell from the chippy! :drool:



Ginger Ben said:


> Chippy is the most amazing smell followed by the biggest let down when you actually eat it though. The smell and craving for it far outweigh the actual thing....
> 
> Now I'm getting my coat and leaving the northern thread...... :lol:


Biggest let down!?!?!? No way!!!! :angry: Just no way!!!! :angry:

Us notherners know good food and its NOT a let down!


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, another week done, thank god! :bounce:

2nd cardio done tonight, HIIT on Xtrainer and power knackered now so a nice chilled weekend on the cards. Recharge the body and the mind and bounce into next week. :bounce:

Legs are in bits today after last nights session, no wonder I cried as I can literally feel every muscle in them screaming now :cursing: but still bashing away and getting through these leg sessions which is a good thing! 

:thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Happy weekend too Flubs!! Have a super good one and take care too!
> 
> And yes, definately an amazing but drug like smell from the chippy! :drool:
> 
> Biggest let down!?!?!? No way!!!! :angry: Just no way!!!! :angry:
> 
> Us notherners know good food and its NOT a let down!


One of our offseason leg days will have to be at my gym Keeks then we can go to one of my chippie's for post workout meal  not that I'm biased but its the best fish and chips you'll ever have! And even better as its on the house


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bad Alan said:


> One of our offseason leg days will have to be at my gym Keeks then we can go to one of my chippie's for post workout meal  not that I'm biased but its the best fish and chips you'll ever have! And even better as its on the house


Smooth bastard


----------



## Bad Alan

Ginger Ben said:


> Smooth bastard


Hahah strictly honourable intentions!

Always say gym and food offers open to all who think they can keep up


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> One of our offseason leg days will have to be at my gym Keeks then we can go to one of my chippie's for post workout meal  not that I'm biased but its the best fish and chips you'll ever have! And even better as its on the house


What on earth is going on here.....I'm actually looking forward to a leg session!!! Nothing to do with the chippy after, honest! :whistling: Yes please, that sounds awesome! :thumb:



Ginger Ben said:


> Smooth bastard


Woooo, important chippy talk going on here, you southern folk might not understand! 



Bad Alan said:


> Hahah strictly honourable intentions!
> 
> Always say gym and food offers open to all who think they can keep up


I will definately try and keep up with the food, if not the gym.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> What on earth is going on here.....I'm actually looking forward to a leg session!!! Nothing to do with the chippy after, honest! :whistling: Yes please, that sounds awesome! :thumb:


It's the thought of me in pink leggings isn't it 

And Ben this is true, southerners couldn't possibly understand.....


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> It's the thought of me in pink leggings isn't it
> 
> And Ben this is true, southerners couldn't possibly understand.....


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah you got me there! We can have a 'Best leggings' competition, I've just ordered some of those ones that look like muscles, ace!

Exactly, Northerners know our grub! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I think the choppy grub down here is probably sub standard tbf. Maybe a trip oop norf is required lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah you got me there! We can have a 'Best leggings' competition, I've just ordered some of those ones that look like muscles, ace!
> 
> Exactly, Northerners know our grub! :thumb:


I might.get.those, best chance I've got of decent legs pmsl


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah you got me there! We can have a 'Best leggings' competition, I've just ordered some of those ones that look like muscles, ace!
> 
> Exactly, Northerners know our grub! :thumb:


Haha I feel an "ass off" showdown coming, we can let ukm decide the winner!

I feel I may lose


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I think the choppy grub down here is probably sub standard tbf. Maybe a trip oop norf is required lol


I think you might need to, and between us, we'll show you some decent gub, first being proper fish & chips! :thumb:



Ginger Ben said:


> I might.get.those, best chance I've got of decent legs pmsl


 These are the bad boys! :thumb:

Leg still holding out ok though?



Bad Alan said:


> Haha I feel an "ass off" showdown coming, we can let ukm decide the winner!
> 
> I feel I may lose


Ha ha, you're on, loser buys the treats! However think you'd win on every other body part so call it even?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> I think you might need to, and between us, we'll show you some decent gub, first being proper fish & chips! :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 135837
> These are the bad boys! :thumb:
> 
> Leg still holding out ok though?
> 
> Ha ha, you're on, loser buys the treats! However think you'd win on every other body part so call it even?!


Deal as long as you don't tell anyone about me crying during walking lunges


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Deal as long as you don't tell anyone about me crying during walking lunges


 :lol: Apparently Krispy kremes are good at buying silence. :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Deal as long as you don't tell anyone about me crying during walking lunges


And also, I can never say anything again about crying through leg sessions. :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: Apparently Krispy kremes are good at buying silence. :whistling:


Ill have to remember that


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I think you might need to, and between us, we'll show you some decent gub, first being proper fish & chips! :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 135837
> These are the bad boys! :thumb:
> 
> Leg still holding out ok though?
> 
> Ha ha, you're on, loser buys the treats! However think you'd win on every other body part so call it even?!


It's feeling better daily this week thanks. Acupuncture and peps and rest combined seem to be helping along with lots of anti inflammatories.

Maybe back to training legs week after next, that would be great.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> I think you might need to, and between us, we'll show you some decent gub, first being proper fish & chips! :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 135837
> These are the bad boys! :thumb:
> 
> Leg still holding out ok though?
> 
> Ha ha, you're on, loser buys the treats! However think you'd win on every other body part so call it even?!


you should talk to @VanillaFace she has some like that :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Ill have to remember that


Or chocolate biscuits :drool: I've been thinking about them all day today.



Ginger Ben said:


> It's feeling better daily this week thanks. Acupuncture and peps and rest combined seem to be helping along with lots of anti inflammatories.
> 
> Maybe back to training legs week after next, that would be great.


That's ace. Everything combined has got to do the trick, throw everything at it and you cant go wrong! 

Bet first leg doms will be hell-ish though!



BestBefore1989 said:


> you should talk to @VanillaFace she has some like that :thumb:


 :thumb: Wanted some for ages and cant wait to get them now!


----------



## VanillaFace

Black milk leggings! ! Love em! I got a pair a few months ago and they're awesome!


----------



## Queenie

I have those leggings too... just not brave enough to wear them (nor do I have the figure yet lol)


----------



## Keeks

VanillaFace said:


> Black milk leggings! ! Love em! I got a pair a few months ago and they're awesome!


 :thumb: I love leggings, would live in them if I could!


----------



## VanillaFace

Keeks said:


> :thumb: I love leggings, would live in them if I could!






Xx


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> I have those leggings too... just not brave enough to wear them (nor do I have the figure yet lol)


Wear em!!!! :thumb: I'm just doing some more legging shopping now, so many to choose from! 

Also, keep meaning to ask if you gave quark a go?


----------



## Keeks

VanillaFace said:


> View attachment 135845
> 
> 
> View attachment 135847
> 
> 
> Xx


Oh they look ace!! :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Wear em!!!! :thumb: I'm just doing some more legging shopping now, so many to choose from!
> 
> Also, keep meaning to ask if you gave quark a go?


Totally did.... but I couldn't stick with it. Will pm u and tell u why!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> I have those leggings too... just not brave enough to wear them (nor do I have the figure yet lol)


I'm with Keeks go and put them on NOW


----------



## Queenie

Bad Alan said:


> I'm with Keeks go and put them on NOW


Now?? Wtf lol


----------



## Keeks

We'll have a huge big UKM legging meet, men included! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Will made me do it lol


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> We'll have a huge big UKM legging meet, men included! :lol: :thumb:


Nope you and @RXQueenie can wear leggings and train legs whilst I watch


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 135848
> 
> 
> Will made me do it lol


Looking fab, well cant wait to get mine now!!! :bounce:



Bad Alan said:


> Nope you and @RXQueenie can wear leggings and train legs whilst I watch


 :sneaky2: No way matey, you're in for the leg session, pink leggings too!


----------



## Queenie

@Bad Alan... Scott has some leggings! Men can totally wear them!


----------



## Bad Alan

RXQueenie said:


> @Bad Alan... Scott has some leggings! Men can totally wear them!


Yes I've witnessed them first hand on a number of occasions lol, I will be donning a pair every leg day once I get my legs back upto previous size


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yes I've witnessed them first hand on a number of occasions lol, I will be donning a pair every leg day once I get my legs back upto previous size




Like these ones?


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> View attachment 135852
> 
> 
> Like these ones?


Naaaaa not fluorescent enough


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Naaaaa not fluorescent enough




These bad boys?!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> View attachment 135854
> 
> 
> These bad boys?!


WOW is all I have to say to them lol :death:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> WOW is all I have to say to them lol :death:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bit of an unsettled weekend so far, its never-ending lol, so now just a little bit more worn out.....9 weeks til rest time! :thumb:

Very little sleep last night so shattered but this worked well last week in knocking me out and having a super sleep so going to fight it this afternoon and fingers crossed for a power sleep tonight.

Fasted cardio was power walk, then mini legs and shoulders session, followed by HIIT on Xtrainer, then tabata shortly, then PJ time. 

Mini leg supersets

Reverse lunges with split squats 3 x 30

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts 3 x 25

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25

Speed squats 4 x 30

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 20

Machine press 3 x 20

Rear delt raises superset with front alternate db raises 3 x 15 of each

And going with the leggings and hiding away theme.....camo leggings for this mornings session



But not that camouflaged with my super pink trainers


----------



## Keeks

@R0BLET Guess what I found in my pics file.......my last supper before I started this prep, pic is pre-gravy



And have also added Findus Cripsy Pancakes - three cheese flavour with chips and beans to my list :drool: And toasties. And Lemon chicken with fried rice from the chinese.


----------



## biglbs

It will be over before you know it,and the mantle will have another trophy sitting there,i have full faith in that one!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> It will be over before you know it,and the mantle will have another trophy sitting there,i have full faith in that one!


Yeah I know this next few months will fly by, I know the weeks certainly are anyway.

Aww thanks, maybe not for this season but hopefully in the future.


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> It will be over before you know it,and the mantle will have another trophy sitting there,i have full faith in that one!


Yeah I know this next few months will fly by, I know the weeks certainly are anyway.

Aww thanks, maybe not for this season but hopefully in the future.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> @R0BLET Guess what I found in my pics file.......my last supper before I started this prep, pic is pre-gravy
> 
> View attachment 135884
> 
> 
> And have also added Findus Cripsy Pancakes - three cheese flavour with chips and beans to my list :drool: And toasties. And Lemon chicken with fried rice from the chinese.


Lol, you and those plates!! I hope the gravy was like glue 

I snook a toastie in last night :ban: Cheese and beans pmsl

Findus pancakes, don't like them lol - sorry!

Haha, so Chinese take away now, plus the Indian and a dominoes. Going to be a good week


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Lol, you and those plates!! I hope the gravy was like glue
> 
> I snook a toastie in last night :ban: Cheese and beans pmsl
> 
> Findus pancakes, don't like them lol - sorry!
> 
> Haha, so Chinese take away now, plus the Indian and a dominoes. Going to be a good week


Ha, cheers! Cant remember what the gravy was like but it was at my mums and she's an ace cook so will've been good.

Toastie, and chippy this week, I'm so jealous! :crying:

Its going to be an epic month, dont think I can fit it all in in just one week so a food porn month I reckon. :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ha, cheers! Cant remember what the gravy was like but it was at my mums and she's an ace cook so will've been good.
> 
> Toastie, and chippy this week, I'm so jealous! :crying:
> 
> Its going to be an epic month, dont think I can fit it all in in just one week so a food porn month I reckon. :thumb:


You'll be sick of it after day one 

Those plates are awesome lol, what happens when you go out for dinner?!?

Loving the leggings overload !


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ha, cheers! Cant remember what the gravy was like but it was at my mums and she's an ace cook so will've been good.
> 
> Toastie, and chippy this week, I'm so jealous! :crying:
> 
> Its going to be an epic month, dont think I can fit it all in in just one week so a food porn month I reckon. :thumb:


Haha, mums gravy is always good!

I know, but I'm bulking bro 

Lol, you'll be a bloody beast 4 weeks of food porn. I want pics.... Daily :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> You'll be sick of it after day one
> 
> Those plates are awesome lol, what happens when you go out for dinner?!?
> 
> Loving the leggings overload !


Yeah I know, will be back to turkey and brocolli in no time. Just think its one of those things that if you cant have it, you want it soooo much.

I do love my special plates, thats the one at my mums, but here is mine.....



Although I do have the plastic ones as well. 

When I eat out, I do tend to separate my food so its not touching, but dream of a restaurant with special plates.........

 I got new gym pants fo tomorrow, but they're baggy and sooooooo comfy! 

Gutted not going to Leeds show tomorrow, wanted to catch up in person but just need to kick back and recharge, have a good one though! And roll on Leeds 2014! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Haha, mums gravy is always good!
> 
> I know, but I'm bulking bro
> 
> Lol, you'll be a bloody beast 4 weeks of food porn. I want pics.... Daily :lol:


Full beast mode!  There will be loads of pics, but no doubt after a day or two, I'll be jumping back to the brocolli anyway and saving nice treats for weekend, but will post pics of it all definately. :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Yeah I know, will be back to turkey and brocolli in no time. Just think its one of those things that if you cant have it, you want it soooo much.
> 
> I do love my special plates, thats the one at my mums, but here is mine.....
> 
> View attachment 135913
> 
> 
> Although I do have the plastic ones as well.
> 
> When I eat out, I do tend to separate my food so its not touching, but dream of a restaurant with special plates.........
> 
> I got new gym pants fo tomorrow, but they're baggy and sooooooo comfy!
> 
> Gutted not going to Leeds show tomorrow, wanted to catch up in person but just need to kick back and recharge, have a good one though! And roll on Leeds 2014! :bounce:


Lol you're mind is just running wild at the thought of food! Everything tastes good when you're on diet so you want it all 

Haha yours is a pro one! Not even a kids plastic version :lol:

Do you better to have a good chill out and get ready to perform another hulk smash on next week!

And boooooo may have to neg you on account of your gym attire tmro!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Full beast mode!  There will be loads of pics, but no doubt after a day or two, I'll be jumping back to the brocolli anyway and saving nice treats for weekend, but will post pics of it all definately. :thumb:


Beast mode!!

Aye, usual stuff then prep will soon rear it's head again next year lol


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Lol you're mind is just running wild at the thought of food! Everything tastes good when you're on diet so you want it all
> 
> Haha yours is a pro one! Not even a kids plastic version :lol:
> 
> Do you better to have a good chill out and get ready to perform another hulk smash on next week!
> 
> And boooooo may have to neg you on account of your gym attire tmro!


I know, got myself a proper full on SPECIAL plate, its awesome! And defo at that stage where I just want all food, never had a spam & egg butty but when my workmates were discussing them, I wanted one so much!

Yep, rest needed then dive into another week.  A positive one though! :thumb:

And my funky baggy gym pants will not be negged, pics will be posted tomorrow and they are truly fab, you'll see!



R0BLET said:


> Beast mode!!
> 
> Aye, usual stuff then prep will soon rear it's head again next year lol


Oh yes, bring it on! :thumb: Time to beast it and grow but properly this time.......no prep next year. :sad: I've decided I need some time out so going to have next year out, really hammer the gym, lift heavy, grow grow and grow then prep for the May 2015 season. I'm worn out mentally and think the year out will do my body and my mind so much good.

But I know next year will fly so I'll be back in prep mode in no time with hopefully a lot better physique. :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Sounds like a good plan! I think the mental side of things is harsh and you need tremendous support from start to finish getting on stage - which I am sure you have!

But I couldn't do it lol

Grow, grow and grow sounds perfect :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a good plan! I think the mental side of things is harsh and you need tremendous support from start to finish getting on stage - which I am sure you have!
> 
> But I couldn't do it lol
> 
> Grow, grow and grow sounds perfect :beer:


Yep, all planned out now and happy with knowing what I'm going to do/work towards over the next 18 months.

I think now its just hitting me a bit mentally, Im just worn out and its taking its toll on me with the constant ups & downs and mind games. I have a certain level of support, and get so much from on here which I am so grateful for, but dont fully have the support which I think I need, time to get my personal life a little bit back on track or at least sort things out really.

Competing has ruled my life for three years now, and I now need to step back from it, enjoy some heavy-a$$ed lifting, and build a better physique. Then I'll be back, ready to smash it and with a whole new energy for it. 

All good, all positive and when I start prepping again, my body should repsond so well, cant wait! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Decent nights sleep last night, yay! 

Fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, arms & abs shortly followed by 2nd HIIT session on Xtrainer, then third cardio session of tabata later.


----------



## H10dst

Hi there MUPPET chops!!!

Not been in here for a while,How's life?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hi there MUPPET chops!!!
> 
> Not been in here for a while,How's life?


Good evening muppet.  And less of the muppet chops! :tongue:

Yeah not bad thanks, plodding through prep but ok. Hows you?


----------



## Keeks

Chilled day today, but housework etc done and training with triple cardio........knackered!!! :sleeping:

Fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, same again after weights, then tabata tonight.

Tri's, bi's & abs

Reverse grip bar pulldowns superset with normal grip 3 x 15 of each

Rope pulldowns 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Lying kickbacks 3 x 20

All of above superset with reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises x 20 of each, 9 full sets in total

EZ bar 21's x 3

Concentration curls 3 x 15

Cable bar curls 3 x 15

All of above superset with crunches on a ball x 30, 9 sets in total.

Another weekend absolutely flown by, and another tough week ahead but not far to go now.


----------



## Keeks

@Bad Alan My BAGGY gym pants.



So so very comfy, really light material, they're fab! And super baggy! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I need some decent (but cheapish) baggies for the gym. What's a good brand that isn't too expensive?

There are loads about but not sure what ones are decent quality.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> @Bad Alan My BAGGY gym pants.
> 
> View attachment 136037
> 
> 
> So so very comfy, really light material, they're fab! And super baggy! :thumb:


When I get to my computer that's getting a neg, would've escaped it if you'd turned round or to the side :lol:

Leeds shows dragging now! Girls classes been average at best, Dave titterton has just been on and looks good tbf if a little smaller than he usually is. Although still huge!

Hope you've had a nice relaxing weekend anyway Mrs


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I need some decent (but cheapish) baggies for the gym. What's a good brand that isn't too expensive?
> 
> There are loads about but not sure what ones are decent quality.


I dont really get much branded sportswear, these were just from a local shop, and they're not even gym pants but they're ace. I can never find gym baggies in my size anyway, even the smallest size I've ever found were huge on me.

It is different for mens gym wear I find, can be very expensive, Im lucky enough to buy kids stuff. 



Bad Alan said:


> When I get to my computer that's getting a neg, would've escaped it if you'd turned round or to the side :lol:
> 
> Leeds shows dragging now! Girls classes been average at best, Dave titterton has just been on and looks good tbf if a little smaller than he usually is. Although still huge!
> 
> Hope you've had a nice relaxing weekend anyway Mrs


 mg: You can't neg me for my fantastical fancy pants!!!

The day/evening shows do drag don't they, much prefer run throughs. Try and catch the names of the bikini girls who place as I know some of them who are competing. Bet it was a pretty big class. Yeah he is a beast, even if looking little, lol.

Yes thanks, chilled and recharged now. Enjoy the rest of your day anyway and hope ya had a good session with the boss! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> I dont really get much branded sportswear, these were just from a local shop, and they're not even gym pants but they're ace. I can never find gym baggies in my size anyway, even the smallest size I've ever found were huge on me.
> 
> It is different for mens gym wear I find, can be very expensive, Im lucky enough to buy kids stuff.
> 
> mg: You can't neg me for my fantastical fancy pants!!!
> 
> The day/evening shows do drag don't they, much prefer run throughs. Try and catch the names of the bikini girls who place as I know some of them who are competing. Bet it was a pretty big class. Yeah he is a beast, even if looking little, lol.
> 
> Yes thanks, chilled and recharged now. Enjoy the rest of your day anyway and hope ya had a good session with the boss! :thumb:


Haha I won't they are funny  and big so probably really comfy!

Yea same however the classes are packed here so will be more fun next year with more people to pose down with :lol:

I will do!

Uggghhhhh was disgustingly tough I'm in a world of pain still, so it was perfect !


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Haha I won't they are funny  and big so probably really comfy!
> 
> Yea same however the classes are packed here so will be more fun next year with more people to pose down with :lol:
> 
> I will do!
> 
> Uggghhhhh was disgustingly tough I'm in a world of pain still, so it was perfect !


Soooooooooo comfy!

I'm so excited for next year, it's going to be ace!!! It always is a huge show with big classes. I've got a year to practice my cheerleading cheer! 

Ha ha, sounds a good session then! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Soooooooooo comfy!
> 
> I'm so excited for next year, it's going to be ace!!! It always is a huge show with big classes. I've got a year to practice my cheerleading cheer!
> 
> Ha ha, sounds a good session then! :thumb:


Yeaaaaa it is  and I'm picking your cheerleader outfit whether you like it or not :lol:

Just what's required session wise!


----------



## H10dst

I'm pretty good thanks, had a couple of days off gym this week as man flu got me, but it paid off as it only lasted two days so went this morning for super Sunday shoulders!!!! Not been on bike much as weather is plop but I really wanted to slim down for my holiday but looks like that's gone out the window too.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yeaaaaa it is  and I'm picking your cheerleader outfit whether you like it or not :lol:
> 
> Just what's required session wise!


Ha ha, we might have to have a talk about the outfit bit!

Good good, can't beat a gruelling session like that. :thumb:



H10dst said:


> I'm pretty good thanks, had a couple of days off gym this week as man flu got me, but it paid off as it only lasted two days so went this morning for super Sunday shoulders!!!! Not been on bike much as weather is plop but I really wanted to slim down for my holiday but looks like that's gone out the window too.


Oh no, man flu?! But good it only lasted a few days. Glad you're well apart from that. Try some cardio at the gym then maybe? A few sessions a week would help. And it's tremendous fun!!!


----------



## H10dst

Cardio at the gym!?!? How dare you swear at me like that!!! 

Saw a coupe of pics of you on the woman thread, looked pretty hot mrs x


----------



## Bad Alan

Happppppppy Monday  time to kick this weeks behind!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Cardio at the gym!?!? How dare you swear at me like that!!!
> 
> Saw a coupe of pics of you on the woman thread, looked pretty hot mrs x


Ha ha, try it, you might like it!  Or maybe a few tabata sessions, they can be done at home. Good if you have limited time but seriously foook you, ace little cardio sessions.

Aww thank you. x


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Happppppppy Monday  time to kick this weeks behind!




  

Happy Monday!!! Yep, I'm on it and ready to hulk smash it! 

Have a good one too.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> View attachment 136054
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!!! Yep, I'm on it and ready to hulk smash it!
> 
> Have a good one too.


That's ace :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> That's ace :lol:


And also how I felt when I woke up this morning! :cursing:  Mondays come round wayyyyyyyyy to quickly! And the darker and colder the mornings are, the comfier and comfier my bed becomes!

But I'm ready to attack this week! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Monday AGAIN!!! :angry:  But ready for another week, seemed to have recharged after weekend.

Fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer with a short blast of tabata at the end, that certainly kicked my a$$, legs tonight with HIIT on rower.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> And also how I felt when I woke up this morning! :cursing:  Mondays come round wayyyyyyyyy to quickly! And the darker and colder the mornings are, the comfier and comfier my bed becomes!
> 
> But I'm ready to attack this week! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


I can relate to that, something about when its dark outside still and getting out of bed. Feels very wrong indeed 

Have a lovely leg day we all know how much you enjoy them!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I can relate to that, something about when its dark outside still and getting out of bed. Feels very wrong indeed
> 
> Have a lovely leg day we all know how much you enjoy them!


Exactly, just not right!!! 

Ha ha, cant wait for legs, then a waxing session after :cursing:  :crying:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Exactly, just not right!!!
> 
> Ha ha, cant wait for legs, then a waxing session after :cursing:  :crying:


Vidornowaxingsession


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Vidornowaxingsession


Ha ha, :angry: NOOOOOOOO!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Vidornowaxingsession


Agreed!

Back, sack and crack @Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Back, sack and crack @Keeks?


 mg: mg: mg:

No vids!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, :angry: NOOOOOOOO!!!! :tongue:


 :thumbdown:



Bad Alan said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Back, sack and crack @Keeks?


Mate if she opts for that they better order more wax and cancel all the other appointments!!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> Mate if she opts for that they better order more wax and cancel all the other appointments!!


 mg: Cheeky s0d, definitely no vids!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: Cheeky s0d, definitely no vids!!


But I thought you liked the odd vid here and there


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> But I thought you liked the odd vid here and there


Yeah I guess I do like to watch the occasional vid, but just don't do them myself! :001_tt2:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yeah I guess I do like to watch the occasional vid, *but just don't do them myself!* :001_tt2:


Well who knows what can change in the future..... :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Well who knows what can change in the future..... :whistling:


 :sneaky2: Hmmmm, don't hold your breath on that one. :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhhhh, and star fish time! 

Legs beasted, cardio done which was HIIT on rower, then nasty waxing, all done and ready for an early night!

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding evey 5th rep superset with standing calf rasies 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 30 of each

Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 25

Sinlge leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with walking lunges 2 x 20

Literally wobbled doing the last walking lunges, and literally fell down stairs after, gonna feel it tomorrow! :crying:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ahhhhhh, and star fish time!
> 
> Legs beasted, cardio done which was HIIT on rower, then nasty waxing, all done and ready for an early night!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding evey 5th rep superset with standing calf rasies 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 30 of each
> 
> Leg press feet high & wide 3 x 25
> 
> Sinlge leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with walking lunges 2 x 20
> 
> Literally wobbled doing the last walking lunges, and literally fell down stairs after, gonna feel it tomorrow! :crying:


Another one bites the dust 

Happy star fishing x


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Another one bites the dust
> 
> Happy star fishing x


 :thumb:

And all star fishing is happy star fishing! x


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :thumb:
> 
> And all star fishing is happy star fishing! x


Erm, where was my @ when @Chelsea was getting all rapey??!!

Pmsl. Nice session keeks :beer:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Erm, where was my @ when @Chelsea was getting all rapey??!!
> 
> Pmsl. Nice session keeks :beer:


Rapey? Me?...... Never 

She loved it


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Rapey? Me?...... Never
> 
> She loved it


They all love it, use the 10 no's rule. I do..... Can only count to 9 though :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> They all love it, use the 10 no's rule. I do..... Can only count to 9 though :lol:


Or use the Arabic safe word rule.....use a word that there is no chance she can pronounce so when she repeatedly says it and you carry on then technically it's not rape


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Erm, where was my @ when @Chelsea was getting all rapey??!!
> 
> Pmsl. Nice session keeks :beer:


So you could join in with the rapey-ness or protect me from Chelsea's rapey-ness? :lol:



R0BLET said:


> They all love it, use the 10 no's rule. I do..... Can only count to 9 though :lol:





Chelsea said:


> Or use the Arabic safe word rule.....use a word that there is no chance she can pronounce so when she repeatedly says it and you carry on then technically it's not rape


And check out both of your rapey techniques...... why dont you just tie me up and have done with it!


----------



## Keeks

Urgh, wide awake, sooooo hungry and thinking heck, Im goona be foooked tomorrow! :sad:


----------



## Keeks

Well it turned out I could sleep, but only after about 4 am! Knackered!!!!! I got to sleep ok, but then woke after a while and was wide awake.

Anyway, double cardio as usual, fasted and after tonight's session, both hiit on xtrainer, shoulders, chest & abs tonight.

Have a good one.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> So you could join in with the rapey-ness or protect me from Chelsea's rapey-ness? :lol:
> 
> And check out both of your rapey techniques...... why dont you just tie me up and have done with it!


Reply at 1.43am!! Thinking about me and Phil :wub:

Someone's going to be a grumpy lady later today :lol:

Hope it goes fast at work


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Reply at 1.43am!! Thinking about me and Phil :wub:
> 
> Someone's going to be a grumpy lady later today :lol:
> 
> Hope it goes fast at work


Of course. :wub:

Grumpy later......you think?! I'm grumpy as hell now! Need one of those Do not disturb signs round my neck today.  And its my workmates birthday today so I have to go and buy a birthday cake before work, TORTURE!!!!! :crying:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Of course. :wub:
> 
> Grumpy later......you think?! I'm grumpy as hell now! Need one of those Do not disturb signs round my neck today.  And its my workmates birthday today so I have to go and buy a birthday cake before work, TORTURE!!!!! :crying:


Pmsl, one of those would be nice to have some days 

Fùck that, get her a stick of celery or something :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, one of those would be nice to have some days
> 
> Fùck that, get her a stick of celery or something :lol:


Pmsl slap a plate of fish and rice cakes down on her desk and say welcome to my world biatch :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl slap a plate of fish and rice cakes down on her desk and say welcome to my world biatch :lol:


Lol, now that's a good idea!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, one of those would be nice to have some days
> 
> Fùck that, get her a stick of celery or something :lol:


 :lol: She'd love me for that! I don't think she'd notice if I lick the cake though! 



Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl slap a plate of fish and rice cakes down on her desk and say welcome to my world biatch :lol:


 :lol: She'd love me even more for that, and now I'm thinking of fish & rice cake man! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: She'd love me for that! I don't think she'd notice if I lick the cake though!
> 
> :lol: She'd love me even more for that, and now I'm thinking of fish & rice cake man! :lol:


Buy some chocolate digestives, lick all the chocolate off and pass her the digestives 

Thank me later :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> And check out both of your rapey techniques...... why dont you just tie me up and have done with it!


Shotgun going first


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Shotgun going first


It's ok mate, so long as I get dat ass


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> It's ok mate, so long as I get dat ass


That better not mean mine :nono:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Buy some chocolate digestives, lick all the chocolate off and pass her the digestives
> 
> Thank me later :lol:


You genius, I like your style! :thumbup1:



Chelsea said:


> Shotgun going first


 



R0BLET said:


> It's ok mate, so long as I get dat ass


 mg: 

I was just going to call you in here cos Chelsea's getting a bit rapey again! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg:
> 
> I was just going to call you in here cos Chelsea's getting a bit rapey again! :lol:


Im bordering on going a bit Joseph Fritzl and keeping you in my dungeon.........(there will be dumbells in there though so don't worry too much  )


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> That better not mean mine :nono:


You wish


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Im bordering on going a bit Joseph Fritzl and keeping you in my dungeon.........(there will be dumbells in there though so don't worry too much  )


You ain't got shít on Fritzl, more a Saville kinda guy......

"Phil will Fist it!"


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> You ain't got shít on Fritzl, more a Saville kinda guy......
> 
> *"Phil will Fist it!"*


Might make it my new sig :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Might make it my new sig :thumbup1:


Pmsl, get a tee made too :lol:


----------



## Keeks

WTF?! I go for half an hour and its all gone dungeons, fisting and Jimmy Saville?! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> WTF?! I go for half an hour and its all gone dungeons, fisting and Jimmy Saville?! :confused1: :lol:


Sounds like a great TV show tbf.

:lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Morning keeks and the fisters (good name for a band that!). You still grumpy?


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like a great TV show tbf.
> 
> :lol:


Think it's been done mate, was called The Rolf Harris show :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Think it's been done mate, was called The Rolf Harris show :lol:


Pmsl. I used to love his drawings with those massive marker pens


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl. I used to love his drawings with those massive marker pens


They were dildo pens


----------



## Keeks

Ha ha, so now we have Rolf Harris, some pussies and dildo pens?! All we need now is Liam's rubber fists and it will be a cracking Tuesday! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

On a side note......I'm still awake, just! And I didn't lick the birthday cake! :bounce: But I nearly did cos it looked amazing, will post a pic tonight. :drool:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, so now we have Rolf Harris, some pussies and dildo pens?! All we need now is Liam's rubber fists and it will be a cracking Tuesday! :thumb:


Not quite the usual conversation in here?!?


----------



## 25434

Evening Keeks...I had to close my eyes coming in here tonight, in case my eyes burned out with all the naughtiness.....natch I can still type with my eyes closed cos I'm a ninja.......

And everyone knows that is one of our skills right?  . Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not quite the usual conversation in here?!?


I blame them GN boys, they can be right rude at times! :lol:

Hope your well anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Evening Keeks...I had to close my eyes coming in here tonight, in case my eyes burned out with all the naughtiness.....natch I can still type with my eyes closed cos I'm a ninja.......
> 
> And everyone knows that is one of our skills right?  . Xx


Evening!  Yep it did get a bit bizarre in here today, again it's those little tinkers, the GN boys. I blame them. 

Anyway, hope you're well and your throats recovering. Xxx


----------



## H10dst

I'm pretty good thanks, just getting ready for killer leg session. How's you?

I like the naughtiness in here anyway


----------



## Jay.32

I come in here to catch up on your progress!!! but its all bloody banter.. :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm pretty good thanks, just getting ready for killer leg session. How's you?
> 
> I like the naughtiness in here anyway


Good good, enjoy ya leg session, I always do! 

Same old with me, tired, hungry, etc etc. 

Ha ha, you like fisting talk?! You're as bad as the other rude boys then! :tongue:



Jay.32 said:


> I come in here to catch up on your progress!!! but its all bloody banter.. :laugh:


Ha ha, progress is so-so anyway right now so the banters better! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Started to crash this afternoon, and felt so sleepy but didnt want to have any more stims for fear of not sleeping properly again tonight so just stuck with caffiene which I'm ok with in the afternoons.

Shoulders, chest & abs and decent session even though was tired, then HIIT on Xtrainer.

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 3 x 15 dropset with normal lat raises 3 x 20

Arnold press 3 x 15 superset with db press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Front plate raises 3 x 20

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline db flies 3 x 20

Above superset with press ups x 15 each set

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with crunches 6 x 20 of each

Foooked, and its only Tuesday! Roll on weekend!


----------



## TELBOR

Nice session even on very little sleep missus :beer:

GN boys...... we're MEN!! Grrrrrrr!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Nice session even on very little sleep missus :beer:
> 
> GN boys...... we're MEN!! Grrrrrrr!!


Yeah I was happy with tonights session to say how I felt mid-afternoon, think I got my second wind, and shoulders did look decent when pumped so was good! :thumbup1:

Ha ha, short of proof, I will take your word for it! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

The un-licked birthday cake, which has now gone on my food wish list and I'm going to have it warm with cream :drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> The un-licked birthday cake, which has now gone on my food wish list and I'm going to have it warm with cream :drool:
> 
> View attachment 136267


Mmmmmmmmm that looks damn fine


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Mmmmmmmmm that looks damn fine


And it smelt even better :drool: Cant wait to demolish one after my comps. And not a mention of fish & rice cakes was made :lol: although it was tough when I was in the cake section of Morrisons this morning. I did want to run to the fish counter so I could tell the girls at work to join my world!


----------



## Jay.32

Birthday cake???? its not your bday!!!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Birthday cake???? its not your bday!!!


Not for me, it was a workmates birthday. And along with that cake, there were doughnuts, muffins and brownies! :drool: Im going to be a proper little off-season fatty next year! :bounce:


----------



## Bad Alan

God Keeks you're killing me with this food talk and I'm not prepping! God knows how you feel lol 

Good session again, days like this show what you're made of after last nights sleep and low food so props for getting in and training hard still. Every session counts now!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> God Keeks you're killing me with this food talk and I'm not prepping! God knows how you feel lol
> 
> Good session again, days like this show what you're made of after last nights sleep and low food so props for getting in and training hard still. Every session counts now!


Ha ha, I wasn't as bad as I thought I would be yesterday, maybe cos I know there's not long left and got that push for the last stages now.

Cheers. Yeah definitely every session counts, but every session always counts. Prep is no excuse to slack, if anything it's when you hammer it even harder.


----------



## Keeks

Sums things up spot on!

Knackered this morning, worn out but you know somethings right when leggings feel not as tight. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> View attachment 136291
> 
> 
> Sums things up spot on!
> 
> Knackered this morning, worn out but you know somethings right when leggings feel not as tight. :thumbup1:


Buy smaller ones please can't wear loose leggings!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Buy smaller ones please can't wear loose leggings!


Nothing wrong with loose pants....work pants are super loose today, and as I forgot to fix them at weekend, are ripped too! mg: :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Nothing wrong with loose pants....work pants are super loose today, and as I forgot to fix them at weekend, are ripped too! mg: :cursing:


Tramp 

Afternoon !!!

That cake looked OK, did she choke on it? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Tramp
> 
> Afternoon !!!
> 
> That cake looked OK, did she choke on it? :lol:


Tramp?! :crying: Thank you, and I love you too. :sad:

Afternoon! 

Lol, no she didn't but no doubt I will when I down the foooker in about 20 seconds flat! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yeah I was happy with tonights session to say how I felt mid-afternoon, think I got my second wind, and shoulders did look decent when pumped so was good! :thumbup1:
> 
> Ha ha, short of proof, I will take your word for it! :tongue:


Just seen this......proof is in the pudding (not the cake you just posted).....i'll be over shortly.........how far is Lancs again haha


----------



## Keeks

One of those days today, poorly cat so have to go to the vets tonight, so cardio will be slightly changed as in a shorter session on Xtrainer, but an additional tabata session later.

Torn pants which I forgot to sew, (yes @R0BLET, I'm a little tramp) toothpaste lid down the toilet this morning, nearly crashed on my way to work saluting foooking magpies :cursing: but think that's about it, for now at least!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> One of those days today, poorly cat so have to go to the vets tonight, so cardio will be slightly changed as in a shorter session on Xtrainer, but an additional tabata session later.
> 
> Torn pants which I forgot to sew, (yes @R0BLET, I'm a little tramp) toothpaste lid down the toilet this morning, nearly crashed on my way to work saluting foooking magpies :cursing: but think that's about it, for now at least!


See, tramp :lol:

Still love ya :wub:

PMSL! told you, Fcuk those magpies. Shout cùnt or twàt at them. Far safer :lol:

Oh @Chelsea, I'm closer so I'll get to her first. Sloppy seconds again mate, sorry


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> See, tramp :lol:
> 
> Still love ya :wub:
> 
> PMSL! told you, Fcuk those magpies. Shout cùnt or twàt at them. Far safer :lol:
> 
> Oh @Chelsea, I'm closer so I'll get to her first. Sloppy seconds again mate, sorry


Ahh man, remember I shotgunned the back doors.......and the dungeon


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Ahh man, remember I shotgunned the back doors.......and the dungeon


Erm... I was having dat ass remember 

Bring your high heels too :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Erm... I was having dat ass remember
> 
> Bring your high heels too :lol:


Worth a try......will do :beer:

Bring your gimp mask......for Keeks to wear, she loves that the filthy goat


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Worth a try......will do :beer:
> 
> Bring your gimp mask......for Keeks to wear, she loves that the filthy goat


Pmsl at filthy goat :lol: :lol:

But yeah, I'll bring it. Needs a wash though, got rained all over at yours the other day when you was at work :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Just seen this......proof is in the pudding (not the cake you just posted).....i'll be over shortly.........how far is Lancs again haha


You're bringing pudding too? :drool: hurry up then!!! 



R0BLET said:


> See, tramp :lol:
> 
> Still love ya :wub:
> 
> PMSL! told you, Fcuk those magpies. Shout cùnt or twàt at them. Far safer :lol:
> 
> Oh @Chelsea, I'm closer so I'll get to her first. Sloppy seconds again mate, sorry


I did swear at them this morning, then round the corner saw another two and STILL had to salute the s0ds!!!!

And tramp and sloppy seconds.....double thank you! mg: :tongue:



Chelsea said:


> Ahh man, remember I shotgunned the back doors.......and the dungeon


Dungeon all ready for me? :bounce:



R0BLET said:


> Erm... I was having dat ass remember
> 
> Bring your high heels too :lol:


Think Chelsea wants my a$$.

And now I don't want to post anymore progress pics, :cursing: well I might do but fully dressed and no heels! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Think Chelsea wants my a$$.
> 
> And now I don't want to post anymore progress pics, :cursing: well I might do but fully dressed and no heels! :thumb:


Correct 

Erm I will neg you if you are fully clothed and not wearing heels in these pics, im not even gonna pretend that its to see your progress :innocent:


----------



## TELBOR

LOL

You know me and Phillip are gay lovers don't you? So post those pics up as usual :whistling:

Ignore those Magpies too!! And on that subject, nothing back from Sharpy


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Correct
> 
> Erm I will neg you if you are fully clothed and not wearing heels in these pics, im not even gonna pretend that its to see your progress :innocent:


Cheers, you perv.....who says honesty is the best policy? No more progress pics in here!



R0BLET said:


> LOL
> 
> You know me and Phillip are gay lovers don't you? So post those pics up as usual :whistling:
> 
> Ignore those Magpies too!! And on that subject, nothing back from Sharpy


Ahh I see, thought you both had that gay look about you.  But still, no more progress pics!

Oh no, where is he? :confused1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Cheers, you perv.....who says honesty is the best policy? No more progress pics in here!
> 
> Ahh I see, thought you both had that gay look about you.  But still, no more progress pics!
> 
> Oh no, where is he? :confused1:


Haha :lol: don't confuse "that gay look" with sheer handsomeness and fantastic dress sense  fck knows about Rob though!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Cheers, you perv.....who says honesty is the best policy? No more progress pics in here!
> 
> Ahh I see, thought you both had that gay look about you.  But still, no more progress pics!
> 
> Oh no, where is he? :confused1:


Yeah we're both pretty boys :lol:

I'm not sure, I'm hoping he's just busy with work etc


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Haha :lol: don't confuse "that gay look" with sheer handsomeness and fantastic dress sense  fck knows about Rob though!


Well I may need proof of the non-gayness. :whistling:



R0BLET said:


> Yeah we're both *pretty gay* :lol:
> 
> I'm not sure, I'm hoping he's just busy with work etc


 :lol: Really?!

Ahh, yeah hope everythings ok with him.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Well I may need proof of the non-gayness. :whistling:


Power walk to Surrey and you will get more than enough proof 

Its good cardio too.......see how good I am to you? Pleasure with a measure of cardio :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Power walk to Surrey and you will get more than enough proof
> 
> Its good cardio too.......see how good I am to you? Pleasure with a measure of cardio :whistling:


Ahh yes, thinking of my needs I see.  But you were meant to be on your way up here with some pudding, I'm waiting and STARVING!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ahh yes, thinking of my needs I see.  But you were meant to be on your way up here with some pudding, I'm waiting and STARVING!!!


Well I don't want to ruin your prep so no more pudding.......unless you want a creampie


----------



## SCOOT123

Keeks said:


> Well here goes.....after lurking around for a while learning as much as possible, I thought its time to start a journal in the hope that I'll learn more, track my progress, and stay motivated if and when I have a wobble!
> 
> Basically, after training for about a year, I did my first comp last summer. It was an independant first timers show and I did the toned figure catergory. I placed 2nd but there were only 3 of us anyway! I was so happy though that I'd got up on stage and got such a buzz from it all, it got me firmly hooked! The first pic is the night before the comp, abs seemed tighter the week before though. Happy enough with my back & arms, abs ok but will be tighter this year, but poor glutes & legs, and cellulite that would not shift. Feedback from some people at the show was that I had the shape that is suited for UKBFF Bikini category, so decided to give that a try.
> 
> View attachment 73118
> View attachment 73119
> View attachment 73120
> 
> 
> After my first comp though, I came off my diet and over-ate for a few weeks-big mistake! Then decided to give the UKBFF Leeds show a go, so got back on the diet but this time, the fat would not shift. I decided to go ahead with the comp although I was far from happy with how I looked, but just to see if this category was for me and so I could decide where to go with my training.
> 
> The show was a really high standard, and there were 12 girls (the highest number in any of the bikini cat qualifiers). They only placed top 3 so don't know how badly I did, but learnt loads from it, and decided that I am probably more suited to bikini category. Again, far from happy with glutes & legs, cellulite that still wouldn't shift, poor condition.
> 
> View attachment 73122
> View attachment 73123
> 
> 
> Which brings me to where I am now. I've got myself a PT/Prep coach who has adapted my training, and my aim is to compete in the UKBFF Leeds show in September, then possibly the West Midlands & Midlands shows the weeks after. I'm currently dropping some quad work for the time being as they are pretty dominant, and will be doing 2 hams & glutes sessions per week, as these are my weakest areas. Upper body will be 3 sessions per week, however, just cutting down and changing back work out slightly, also hoping to build shoulders. Cardio at the mo is to a minimum, just 3 HIIT sessions per week, 2 sessions after upper body, and one extra session on a rest day.
> 
> Current stats:
> 
> 132lb, 5ft 2
> 
> Bust 34
> 
> Wasit 25
> 
> Hips 35.5
> 
> Maintenance diet at the mo- 150g protein & 120g carbs (mainly rice & oats) at the mo, olive oil & nuts added through the day, split over 5 meals. Will then start dieting mid-late May, looking at approx 14/15 weeks to lean out.
> 
> So, thats my background and where I'm going, heres to the next 8 months of kick a** training, dieting, sweat and no doubt tears along the way................roll on 23rd September!
> 
> All input and opinions welcome and appreiciated, but please don't be too harsh, I'm still a newbie and learning all the time!
> 
> Thanks for checking out my journal and hope to see you here again!
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> UPDATE LONG OVERDUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Right, quick update as after reading my first post again things have changed quite a lot.
> 
> I ditched the bikini class as realised Im jut not that build, and went with the Toned figure class (Nabba) and this is what I orginally set out to do anyway. Oct/Nov 2012 was my first proper season, and I placed in four out of five comps I did. I even qualified for the NAC Universe in Hamburg but sadly couldnt make it. Anyway, I've added some comp pics.
> 
> Yorkshire Open Toned Figure 2012 - 1st Place
> 
> Central Britain 2012 Toned Figure (Nabba) - 2nd Place
> 
> NAC British Championship 2012 Figure U35 - 1st Place (Qualified for NAC Universe)
> 
> Nabba UK 2012 Toned Figure - 6th Place


WOW! You built them legs and **** !

What is quark ? i allways see it in sainsburys when im bulking me almond milk lol! what a strange name.


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Well I don't want to ruin your prep so no more pudding.......unless you want a creampie


Brilliant


----------



## Keeks

SCOOT123 said:


> WOW! You built them legs and **** !
> 
> What is quark ? i allways see it in sainsburys when im bulking me almond milk lol! what a strange name.


Ahh thanks, and still building them, work in progress! :thumb:

Quark......well its the most amazing food ever!  A low fat, low carb, high protein soft cheese but so versatile, a must in any fridge. Can be eaten as a snack, mixed with whatever (protein powder is probably the easiest/most convenient) or used in cooking/baking. Its ace! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Well I don't want to ruin your prep so no more pudding.......unless you want a creampie


 mg: We'll have less of that smut in here thank you very much! :nono: Keep the creampie talk in your journal (or in the dungeon :whistling:

)



R0BLET said:


> Brilliant


Don't you encourage him! :nono: Well, I don't think he needs much encouragement but still.....


----------



## Keeks

Another day done, foooooked now!

Fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, back & abs tonight, followed by a slightly shorter session of HIIT on Xtrainer, then a tabata session later.

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Seated row - 5 reps, then dropped weight for 10 reps, then drop again for 15 reps, holding the last rep on each weight, 3 full sets

Upright row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 30

Abs

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Took Boris to the vets and they think it's his teeth that are causing problems, but due to his diabetes, it's not as straight forward so he's had an antibiotic jab tonight and will see how he gets on. He has picked up tonight and is eating, so fingers crossed. 

Also dreading tomorrow a little as energy levels are dropping daily and for the past few Thursdays, I've suffered so just hope it goes fast, then its nearly another week down and then weekend hibernation can commence! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

:wacko: Thursday already but it had been a pretty fast week so not too bad. And Boris had a more settled night so happy with that.

Fasted cardio as usual, Hiit on xtrainer, legs tonight and hiit on rower.

Have a good one.


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Got out of the shower this morning and do feel slightly smaller, so went against my usual and did a sneaky waist measurement (I ususally stick to once a week, Saturday mornings) for weigh in and measurements but due to shrinkage feeling, just did my waist and OMG, 22 & 1/4"!!!!!!

Getting there now!!!!!!  A month out this weekend so will see what the next month brings!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Got out of the shower this morning and do feel slightly smaller, so went against my usual and did a sneaky waist measurement (I ususally stick to once a week, Saturday mornings) for weigh in and measurements but due to shrinkage feeling, just did my waist and OMG, 22 & 1/4"!!!!!!
> 
> Getting there now!!!!!!  A month out this weekend so will see what the next month brings!


WTF :lol:

Fantastic keeks and will probably lift you for the whole day  some people's arms are thicker than your waist lol.

Have a good day!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> WTF :lol:
> 
> Fantastic keeks and will probably lift you for the whole day  some people's arms are thicker than your waist lol.
> 
> Have a good day!


I know, WTF indeed! 

I've always had the ethic that I will work as hard as possible, do what I have to, make sacrifices and dont mind at all if its working, and for the moment I feel like it is. In an hour I will have probably changed my mind, but for now, it's good! 

Cheers, have a good day too and hope you're not too tired today!


----------



## TELBOR

Great going keeks! Well done so far :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Great going keeks! Well done so far :beer:


Cheers, determined to have a decent Thursday today, and 10" waist, here I come. :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

howz tha erse fir cok dabs tha day?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> howz tha erse fir cok dabs tha day?


Ar4e is great for c0ck dabs today thanks, how's yours?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Ar4e is great for c0ck dabs today thanks, how's yours?


good stuff  yeh im ace cheers :thumbup1:

how far we out not?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff  yeh im ace cheers :thumbup1:
> 
> how far we out not?


Good good! 

4 weeks out from 1st comp, 8 till the last, sh1t's getting real now!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Good good!
> 
> 4 weeks out from 1st comp, 8 till the last, sh1t's getting real now!


*marks calendar 4 weeks from now with 'bikini pics time'*


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> *marks calendar 4 weeks from now with 'bikini pics time'*


 :bounce: You as excited as me about my super bikini then?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :bounce: You as excited as me about my *micro* bikini then?


damn rite!!!


----------



## Chelsea

JANIKvonD said:


> *marks calendar 4 weeks from now with 'bikini pics time'*


x2


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> damn rite!!!


It's a micro thong at the back.....it's tiny!!!! 



Chelsea said:


> x2


Perv!!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> It's a micro thong at the back.....it's tiny!!!!
> 
> Perv!!!!


Even more so now!!! Micro thong sounds epic!! Feel free to try it on and sent it over for my professional opinion


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Even more so now!!! Micro thong sounds epic!! Feel free to try it on and sent it over for my professional opinion


No chance, its a top secret micro thong bikini. Looks ace though!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> It's a micro thong at the back.....it's tiny!!!!
> 
> Perv!!!!


FFS!! fukin 4 weeks to wait :no:


----------



## SCOOT123

Keeks said:


> Ahh thanks, and still building them, work in progress! :thumb:
> 
> Quark......well its the most amazing food ever!  A low fat, low carb, high protein soft cheese but so versatile, a must in any fridge. Can be eaten as a snack, mixed with whatever (protein powder is probably the easiest/most convenient) or used in cooking/baking. Its ace! :thumb:


Hahaha i take it you enjoy it then ?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> FFS!! fukin 4 weeks to wait :no:


That 4 weeks will fly, too fast believe me! :wacko:



SCOOT123 said:


> Hahaha i take it you enjoy it then ?


Ha ha, yes I am quite partial to a bit of quark!


----------



## Keeks

So thought the sh1tty Thursday cycle was broken, and today has been a decent day, super waist measurement and although knackered, got through the day pretty well but got home tonight and Boris is really not well so after speaking with the vets tonight, I'm taking him in tomorrow morning for them possibly to take his teeth out. :sad: Poor little mite!

Anyway, legs done, and HIIT on rower tonight. Thought I would do the 5 sets of wide stance/SLDL's again tonight as it properly worked my hams/glutes last time, and sure enough it did again, and no crying tonight! :thumbup1: And of course, had to use my trusty method of counting to 5......



Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions - 5 reps, the drop weight for 10 reps, drop weight again for 15 reps, holding the last rep of each weight - 3 full sets

Wide stance smith machine squats - 4 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 5 x 20

SLDL's superset with lying leg curls 5 x 20 of each

:cursing:

@Bad Alan ^^^^^^ Training  and tonight's leggings......


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sorry to hear about the cat! Poor bugger


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry to hear about the cat! Poor bugger


Cheers Ben. Its just difficult with his diabetes, make it worse if he's off his food as then he cant have his full insulin, knock on effect.

Hopefully , peggys out tomorrow and I'll be able to snuggle up with him this weekend.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> So thought the sh1tty Thursday cycle was broken, and today has been a decent day, super waist measurement and although knackered, got through the day pretty well but got home tonight and Boris is really not well so after speaking with the vets tonight, I'm taking him in tomorrow morning for them possibly to take his teeth out. :sad: Poor little mite!
> 
> Anyway, legs done, and HIIT on rower tonight. Thought I would do the 5 sets of wide stance/SLDL's again tonight as it properly worked my hams/glutes last time, and sure enough it did again, and no crying tonight! :thumbup1: And of course, had to use my trusty method of counting to 5......
> 
> View attachment 136465
> 
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions - 5 reps, the drop weight for 10 reps, drop weight again for 15 reps, holding the last rep of each weight - 3 full sets
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats - 4 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 5 x 20
> 
> SLDL's superset with lying leg curls 5 x 20 of each
> 
> :cursing:
> 
> @Bad Alan ^^^^^^ Training  and tonight's leggings......
> View attachment 136466


Found it 

Churning out leg workouts! Glad you've had a decent day, backwards week for you getting better as it goes on. Juggernaut tomorrow and you've made it to another weekend :lol: and plenty of star fish time awaits!

I'm afraid no one can cast opinion on what looks like a fantastic pair of leggings from that poor excuse of an ankle shot!

Happy Friday-eve


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Found it
> 
> Churning out leg workouts! Glad you've had a decent day, backwards week for you getting better as it goes on. Juggernaut tomorrow and you've made it to another weekend :lol: and plenty of star fish time awaits!
> 
> I'm afraid no one can cast opinion on what looks like a fantastic pair of leggings from that poor excuse of an ankle shot!
> 
> Happy Friday-eve


 :thumb:

Yep, not been to bad and think progress possibly slightly better this week which in turn has lifted and pushed me through a bit better.

Ha ha, more funky leggings for Saturdays mini leg session so will get a better pic.

Happy Friday eve too, hope you've had a good day today!


----------



## Keeks

Up through the night with Boris, so full on zombie mode today, only one thing for it......going hard-core on the stims. :blink: Cardio only today which is good and its Friday, thank fooook!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Up through the night with Boris, so full on zombie mode today, only one thing for it......going hard-core on the stims. :blink: Cardio only today which is good and its Friday, thank fooook!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> View attachment 136476


 :lol: Oh yes, full beast mode engaged, and jittery as fooook right now! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

These will be definately be needed today! Let's have it!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Jittery as fook today but still tired as hell even though I've hammered the caffeine. Leg/glutes are sore as and doesn't look brill for my little boy Boris, just waiting to hear back from the vets.

Nearly weekend though! :bounce:


----------



## SCOOT123

Keeks said:


> Jittery as fook today but still tired as hell even though I've hammered the caffeine. Leg/glutes are sore as and doesn't look brill for my little boy Boris, just waiting to hear back from the vets.
> 
> Nearly weekend though! :bounce:


Yeah nearly party time ! Cakes and scones tomorrow woooo!


----------



## Keeks

SCOOT123 said:


> Yeah nearly party time ! Cakes and scones tomorrow woooo!


Ha ha, I wish, just more turkey and broccoli tomorrow, cakes and scones not till another few months yet! But then there'll be loads.


----------



## SCOOT123

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I wish, just more turkey and broccoli tomorrow, cakes and scones not till another few months yet! But then there'll be loads.


Ohhh are you in prep for a compeition?

See that article about the pregnant lady carrying on training! dedication that lol


----------



## Keeks

SCOOT123 said:


> Ohhh are you in prep for a compeition?
> 
> See that article about the pregnant lady carrying on training! dedication that lol


Yeah, 4 weeks out from Nabba UK show, 8 from NAC show. Exciting!!! :bounce: But no cake. :thumbdown:

No haven't seen that, but she'd have to be careful with things I reckon.


----------



## SCOOT123

Keeks said:


> Yeah, 4 weeks out from Nabba UK show, 8 from NAC show. Exciting!!! :bounce: But no cake. :thumbdown:
> 
> No haven't seen that, but she'd have to be careful with things I reckon.


Yes i would say she would - bet the babys thinking "wtf is mum doing" lol!

Oh good luck - all the best wishes for your success!

I was wondering - do you literally not have any cheats so to speak then ?

Because a lot of people will have big hour windows of cheats even before competitions ?

Or is 4 weeks cutting to risky ?

I admire your dedication - i wish i could cut my cheat day out - i am v good 6 days but one day for 10 - 15 hours im awful  i know it slowing me down.


----------



## Keeks

SCOOT123 said:


> Yes i would say she would - bet the babys thinking "wtf is mum doing" lol!
> 
> Oh good luck - all the best wishes for your success!
> 
> I was wondering - do you literally not have any cheats so to speak then ?
> 
> Because a lot of people will have big hour windows of cheats even before competitions ?
> 
> Or is 4 weeks cutting to risky ?
> 
> I admire your dedication - i wish i could cut my cheat day out - i am v good 6 days but one day for 10 - 15 hours im awful  i know it slowing me down.


Ahh thank you. 

Ahh, the cheat thing is a funny thing and different for everyone I find. No cheats, but I have a high carb day, but have prepped before with cheats and its all down to the individual and how the body responds.

The metabolism can slow when dieting, and a cheat can boost it, all trial and error and if you need a cheat, then have one, can sometimes help mentally too when dieting. If you do feel it's slowing you though, maybe adapt it, a shorter window, different foods, once a fortnight cheats? Again, trial and error to see what suits.

Do you have a journal? Will check it out if so.


----------



## SCOOT123

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you.
> 
> Ahh, the cheat thing is a funny thing and different for everyone I find. No cheats, but I have a high carb day, but have prepped before with cheats and its all down to the individual and how the body responds.
> 
> The metabolism can slow when dieting, and a cheat can boost it, all trial and error and if you need a cheat, then have one, can sometimes help mentally too when dieting. If you do feel it's slowing you though, maybe adapt it, a shorter window, different foods, once a fortnight cheats? Again, trial and error to see what suits.
> 
> Do you have a journal? Will check it out if so.


Yeah i have learnt something in this - TRIAL AND ERROR!

Three very true words there lol! Yes i do have a journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/237413-scotts-hopeful-noobie-journal.html

Still early stages  i used to be a right fatso - anyway thank you for your help! I will look at maybe instead of big windows - 1 or 2 cheat meals on saturday once a week or fortnight 

Thanks and like i said - good luck!


----------



## Keeks

SCOOT123 said:


> Yeah i have learnt something in this - TRIAL AND ERROR!
> 
> Three very true words there lol! Yes i do have a journal
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/237413-scotts-hopeful-noobie-journal.html
> 
> Still early stages  i used to be a right fatso - anyway thank you for your help! I will look at maybe instead of big windows - 1 or 2 cheat meals on saturday once a week or fortnight
> 
> Thanks and like i said - good luck!


Anytime, fire away if ever any questions, will always try and help!  Ha ha, its a constant learning curve, and also, your body will change so things will always need tweaking along the way.

Cool, will check out your journal. :thumb:

And thank you! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

All cardio done, fasted and evening session both hiit on xtrainer, absolutely foooked now, starving and I've only just had my tea and just cranky as hell. Vets are keeping boris in probably for a few nights to get his diabetes stabilised so they can then see what's wrong.

Ready to chill and hiberbate again this weekend, need it as worn out, but feel like a decent week progress wise so it's worth it. 

Will be one month out on Sunday so not long to go and think I'm happy with how I look at this stage, will do updated progress pics this weekend.


----------



## Keeks

Very happy with this weeks measurements, down 1/4" for waist, hips and bum, also feel a bit tighter too so happy enough.

Took progress pics this morning and cant remember last time I posted but legs are looking a lot better IMO, hams from one side look the best they have to me so really happy with that, my bum seems slightly more lifted, calves look ok, and of course the 22 & 1/4" waist!!! :bounce: Stomach fat is dropping a bit, so thats good too.

Still a lot more to do but with a month to go for the first comp, then two months till last comp Im pretty happy. Will also be slightly changing training this week, going less reps and slightly heavier and looking forward to something different for a few weeks, will break monotony.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Very happy with this weeks measurements, down 1/4" for waist, hips and bum, also feel a bit tighter too so happy enough.
> 
> Took progress pics this morning and cant remember last time I posted but legs are looking a lot better IMO, hams from one side look the best they have to me so really happy with that, my bum seems slightly more lifted, calves look ok, and of course the 22 & 1/4" waist!!! :bounce: Stomach fat is dropping a bit, so thats good too.
> 
> Still a lot more to do but with a month to go for the first comp, then two months till last comp Im pretty happy. Will also be slightly changing training this week, going less reps and slightly heavier and looking forward to something different for a few weeks, will break monotony.
> 
> View attachment 136555
> View attachment 136556
> View attachment 136557
> View attachment 136558
> View attachment 136559
> View attachment 136560
> View attachment 136561
> View attachment 136562


Just, WOW !

looking awsome and still 4 weeks to go


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just, WOW !
> 
> looking awsome and still 4 weeks to go


Aww cheers, four weeks is a long time so hoping to look bang on come show time.


----------



## H10dst

What a great view!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> What a great view!!!


Ha ha, yes I do have a nice balcony view. 

Hows you anyway?


----------



## TELBOR

FFS. Back in 5 :lol:

Looking great missus, waist is tiny now!

Obviously legs and bum looking as good as ever :beer:

Keep at it!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yes I do have a nice balcony view.
> 
> Hows you anyway?


Balcony view? Oh yeah that's what I meant!! I'm good ta, need to get back on my bike though as my belly is starting to make an appearance again 

You all happy??


----------



## H10dst

R0BLET said:


> FFS. Back in 5 :lol:
> 
> Looking great missus, waist is tiny now!
> 
> Obviously legs and bum looking as good as ever :beer:
> 
> Keep at it!!


Back in 5!!! That's showing off!! Unless your going several times


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> Back in 5!!! That's showing off!! Unless your going several times


Rumbled :lol:

Probably closer to 30 seconds


----------



## H10dst

R0BLET said:


> Rumbled :lol:
> 
> Probably closer to 30 seconds


Yeah but they are good pics though!!!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> FFS. Back in 5 :lol:
> 
> Looking great missus, waist is tiny now!
> 
> Obviously legs and bum looking as good as ever :beer:
> 
> Keep at it!!


5 mins.......stud!!! :wub:

Cheers.  Yep waist feels so small, and my bum is exactly 11" bigger, so think the measurements together cause an illusion of sorts.



H10dst said:


> Balcony view? Oh yeah that's what I meant!! I'm good ta, need to get back on my bike though as my belly is starting to make an appearance again
> 
> You all happy??


Ha ha, cheeky! Glad you're well and get back on that bike for sure, bikes shrink bellies! :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Yeah but they are good pics though!!!!


Lol, super fab bikini pics will be better!!! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> 5 mins.......stud!!! :wub:
> 
> Cheers.  Yep waist feels so small, and my bum is exactly 11" bigger, so think the measurements together cause an illusion of sorts.
> 
> Ha ha, cheeky! Glad you're well and get back on that bike for sure, bikes shrink bellies! :thumb:
> 
> Lol, super fab bikini pics will be better!!! :bounce:


It'd be the best 5 mins of your life 

Defo pulling the illusion off, come stage time you'll nail it!! :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> It'd be the best 5 mins of your life
> 
> Defo pulling the illusion off, come stage time you'll nail it!! :beer:


Aww thanks, hope so. Drop a few more lbs and really tighten up and I'll be happy, and with a month to go I think I'm confident at this stage, but no doubt tomorrow I be saying something completly different, lol. :lol:

:lol: A special 5 mins to last a life time eh?! :thumb:


----------



## Aslan

Pic 3................

Good lord above.......

Looking great there. Keep it up and I recon you will smash it come comp time.


----------



## Keeks

Aslan said:


> Pic 3................
> 
> Good lord above.......
> 
> Looking great there. Keep it up and I recon you will smash it come comp time.


Ha ha, cheers. Still a lot to do and long way to go but I'm happy enough. Thanks.


----------



## Keeks

Really feeling it now, even though its weekend and no work, I'm knackered and with 3 cardio sessions plus weights on Saturday & Sunday, just fooooked!

Catch up with coach this morning and she's really happy, says I'm on track to look the best I have done come show time, so that's given me an extra boost, and although I'm not the nicest person to be around right now, and very boring, I'm happy with things.

And she even said that I could drop the third mini leg session now if I wanted to, and I said NO!!! WTF!?!?! Check me out, doing more leg work than suggested but I do believe its what I need and she agreed that if thats the case, keep it in. Think this prep has sent me bat sh1t crazy! 

Anyway, fasted cardio was a power walk this morning which was a nice change, then mini legs & shoulders, then HIIT on Xtrainer and an afternoon session of tabata. Now in pj's before 6pm on a Saturday night! :thumb:

Legs - Supersets

Reverse lunges with split squats 3 x 30 of each

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts 3 x 25 of each

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25 of each

Walking lunges with speed squats 3 x 20 of each

Shoulders (Now heavier but with less reps)

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Arnold press 3 x 12

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Enjoyed the change with going heavier, and shoulders really felt it! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Aww thanks, hope so. Drop a few more lbs and really tighten up and I'll be happy, and with a month to go I think I'm confident at this stage, but no doubt tomorrow I be saying something completly different, lol. :lol:
> 
> :lol: A special 5 mins to last a life time eh?! :thumb:


Nah, I think you should be fine on the day. All this hard work will be worth it 

And yes, 5 mins to last a life time...... Of mental scars


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Nah, I think you should be fine on the day. All this hard work will be worth it
> 
> And yes, 5 mins to last a life time...... Of mental scars


Ha ha, 5 mins to prove your a GN man and not a boy! :tongue:

Aww thanks. Yeah I'm hopeful at this stage. I'm not myself at the minute, not even wanting to socialise and all I want to do is just rest up and keep my head down, but know its paying off and its only for another 8 weeks, and I know its worth it.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, 5 mins to prove your a GN man and not a boy! :tongue:
> 
> Aww thanks. Yeah I'm hopeful at this stage. I'm not myself at the minute, not even wanting to socialise and all I want to do is just rest up and keep my head down, but know its paying off and its only for another 8 weeks, and I know its worth it.


Those 8 weeks will fly I bet! Doesn't seem too long ago we did the 10 week comp does it.

Can't blame you for not socialising, to many clowns wouldn't understand and probably keep sticking cake and alcohol under your nose lol.

Wouldn't need 5 mins missus mg:

I'll PM you :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Those 8 weeks will fly I bet! Doesn't seem too long ago we did the 10 week comp does it.
> 
> Can't blame you for not socialising, to many clowns wouldn't understand and probably keep sticking cake and alcohol under your nose lol.
> 
> Wouldn't need 5 mins missus mg:
> 
> I'll PM you :lol:


 :wub: Cheers for the PM! 

Yeah its hard wok doing anything at the minute and my mates do understand, but can't be doing with crowds or anything, very anti-social and bad tempered so best to just stay indoors away from folk. 

It has flown, so quickly and yeah, 10 week challenge has been and gone for a while and doesnt seem like it. Time flies when you're having fun.  I know this last 8 weeks will fly, which is good in one way but always want more time to look better......catch 22, lol. But the end in fimly in sight now.


----------



## Keeks

@Bad Alan.....no need to dig  Zebra today.


----------



## Bad Alan

Leg definition looks improved, glutes 100% tighter at the glute/ham tie in for sure. Waist goes without saying WTF almost disappear when you turn sideways 

Shoulders grown? Or just leaner so look bigger/capped better


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> @Bad Alan.....no need to dig  Zebra today.
> 
> View attachment 136590
> View attachment 136591


Good form  how many different bloody pairs ya got?!


----------



## Glais

everything looks good  whats your supplementation like atm?


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Leg definition looks improved, glutes 100% tighter at the glute/ham tie in for sure. Waist goes without saying WTF almost disappear when you turn sideways
> 
> Shoulders grown? Or just leaner so look bigger/capped better


Cheers. Definately tightening up now, glutes/hams feel a lot tighter, smaller and solid with not as much wobble. Legs improving all the time so keeping things as they are for legs, going heavier to just try and improve top half which has been slow this time.

Shoulders do seem better, tried to get a picture today as looked decent with carbs in but look cr4p on pics, will try and get some tomorrow at the gym. I did see my mate today and he commented on them, saying they look loads better than when I saw him about 3 weeks ago.

And the waist, I'm just well happy with my waist, thought 22.5" was small but knocking another 1/4" off, just BOOOOM!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Good form  how many different bloody pairs ya got?!


Ha ha, I've got loads, comfy as hell for training and adapt to prep and off season size so they're a winner! :thumb:



Glais said:


> everything looks good  whats your supplementation like atm?


Cheers. 

Supps is quite a long list at the min, reduces after prep though. Might be too much but don't want to drop anything at the min as I'm a bit OCD with stuff like that.

Omega 3, cod liver oil, glucosamine, mulit-vit, vit c, CLA, magnesium, vit b, green tea, spirulina, think thats about it but probably have forgotten something, lol.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Cheers. Definately tightening up now, glutes/hams feel a lot tighter, smaller and solid with not as much wobble. Legs improving all the time so keeping things as they are for legs, going heavier to just try and improve top half which has been slow this time.
> 
> Shoulders do seem better, tried to get a picture today as looked decent with carbs in but look cr4p on pics, will try and get some tomorrow at the gym. I did see my mate today and he commented on them, saying they look loads better than when I saw him about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> And the waist, I'm just well happy with my waist, thought 22.5" was small but knocking another 1/4" off, just BOOOOM!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 136593


Very happy your seeing your hard work pay off, as you know now is when you'll start noticing new things daily!

I agree with him and you're looking alot harder overall now.

Getting to the stage now where all your clothes are too big?


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Very happy your seeing your hard work pay off, as you know now is when you'll start noticing new things daily!
> 
> I agree with him and you're looking alot harder overall now.
> 
> Getting to the stage now where all your clothes are too big?


Yep, every day I'm feeling and looking different. This is the hard part but also the best as the changes are thick and fast and it keeps pushing you so when you feel like giving up and missing a session, you dont cos you know its paying off.

Thanks, coach said the exact same thing that Im now looking harder, more solid so happy with that.

Lol, in my small clothes now, even some knickers are loose so I know its getting real now.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Yep, every day I'm feeling and looking different. This is the hard part but also the best as the changes are thick and fast and it keeps pushing you so when you feel like giving up and missing a session, you dont cos you know its paying off.
> 
> Thanks, coach said the exact same thing that Im now looking harder, more solid so happy with that.
> 
> Lol, in my small clothes now, even some knickers are loose so I know its getting real now.


Keep up the attitude best asset to have, outlook is great and good to see you out a positive spin on just about everything. Which must be tough sometimes  if it hurts/sucks bad you're doing it right I always thought!

Do people still wear underwear?! Don't think I've worn any in about three years, get with the times :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Keep up the attitude best asset to have, outlook is great and good to see you out a positive spin on just about everything. Which must be tough sometimes  if it hurts/sucks bad you're doing it right I always thought!
> 
> Do people still wear underwear?! Don't think I've worn any in about three years, get with the times :lol:


 :lol: Nah, I like my underwear so I'll stick with the old-fashioned way. 

Yep, gotta stay positive as much as you can and the worse you feel, the more you know you're on track and in a weird way, you dont mind it. And you guys can kick my a$$ if the positivity slips!


----------



## Aslan

Loose knickers..........

Too many bad thoughts.

Should not post.......

O bugger


----------



## Keeks

Aslan said:


> Loose knickers..........
> 
> Too many bad thoughts.
> 
> Should not post.......
> 
> O bugger


Ha ha, well loose knickers are better than no knickers! :lol:


----------



## Aslan

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, well loose knickers are better than no knickers! :lol:


That's debatable.


----------



## Keeks

Aslan said:


> That's debatable.


 :lol: And no doubt a mind-blowing debate at that! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bad nights sleep, just couldn't settle properly, so woke up this morning and I'm knackered. High carb day has done me well as I've also woken up starving!!!!!!!!! Really hungry!

Poor little Boris still in the vets, they're still trying to stabilise his diabetes, so missing him like mad and Spuggy's missing him too so she's not herself and meowing a LOT!

Anyway, triple cardio today with a heavy arms session, looking forward to that. :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

So fasted cardio done, went power walking and will be back to HIIT on Xtrainer tomorrow. Arms & abs then HIIT on Xtrainer, with just a tabata session still to do.

Enjoyed going slightly heavier with arms, not really heavy as don't want to pick up any injuries at this stage, but heavier than I have been lifting and it felt good, got a decent pump.

Tri's

Rope pull downs 3 x 12

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 12 then dropsetting last set so 15 reps, then 20 reps......tri's on fire!

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15

Above all superset with reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises x 20 of each, so 9 full sets

Bi's

Standing db curls 3 x 12

Standing concentration curls over a bench 3 x 12

Above superset with crunches on a ball x 30 so 6 full sets

Although there doesnt seem much there, it felt like there was and was a good session! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Quick gun show......



Arms have been really slow coming in this time, but hopefully the change in going a bit heavier will just bring them along a bit better for this last bit now.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Quick gun show......
> 
> View attachment 136635
> View attachment 136636
> 
> 
> Arms have been really slow coming in this time, but hopefully the change in going a bit heavier will just bring them along a bit better for this last bit now.


About the same as mine :lol:

Good work missus, out gunning @B4PJS!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> About the same as mine :lol:
> 
> Good work missus, out gunning @B4PJS!!


Ha ha, cheers. Need more work but should look a bit better when ripped up a bit more. Hopefully with going a bit heavier it will help.......Let's BEAST the bi's!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, cheers. Need more work but should look a bit better when ripped up a bit more. Hopefully with going a bit heavier it will help.......Let's BEAST the bi's!!!!


Beast those guns!! Mine are seriously lagging lol

Never mind.

Yours will look spot on come the day, then next year I want to see 16" guns on you


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Beast those guns!! Mine are seriously lagging lol
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> Yours will look spot on come the day, then next year I want to see 16" guns on you


Yours look well in your avi. I've always been happy with them but top half has been so slow and lagging this prep, its coming along now, but no prep is ever the same and this time my legs have turned out well so happy with that, just one of those things. Another 4 weeks and tanned up and they'll look better.

16" guns!??!?! You dont want much do you?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yours look well in your avi. I've always been happy with them but top half has been so slow and lagging this prep, its coming along now, but no prep is ever the same and this time my legs have turned out well so happy with that, just one of those things. Another 4 weeks and tanned up and they'll look better.
> 
> 16" guns!??!?! You dont want much do you?! :lol:


Why thank you lol

If it coming along now then you and your coach are doing something right aren't you :beer:

I demand 16" guns from all the carbs you'll consume in your year off


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Quick gun show......
> 
> View attachment 136635
> View attachment 136636
> 
> 
> Arms have been really slow coming in this time, but hopefully the change in going a bit heavier will just bring them along a bit better for this last bit now.


Love the gun show  put a few guys on here to shame!

Heavier work now will help with muscle retention too I think so great you're coach (or you) has decided to go this way and great to see you've kept the third leg session in despite being told you could drop it. Smash them right to the end, you'll be on stage knowing you've given it your all!

I'm with @R0BLET 16" guns at LEAST!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Why thank you lol
> 
> If it coming along now then you and your coach are doing something right aren't you :beer:
> 
> I demand 16" guns from all the carbs you'll consume in your year off


Yeah a few changes and things are coming together better now, and should change even more now so all good. :thumbup1:

Ha ha, you demand?! Check you out getting all bossy! :lol: I've just measured them and they're now at 12 & 1/4", so will aim for possibly 14" if thats acceptable? 



Bad Alan said:


> Love the gun show  put a few guys on here to shame!
> 
> Heavier work now will help with muscle retention too I think so great you're coach (or you) has decided to go this way and great to see you've kept the third leg session in despite being told you could drop it. Smash them right to the end, you'll be on stage knowing you've given it your all!
> 
> I'm with @R0BLET 16" guns at LEAST!!


Ha ha, 14" bi's is my off-season goal, and never mind you guys getting bossy, 14" and anything over is a bonus!

The change is down to coach, I'm doing and not thinking......and its working at the minute! :thumb:

With any changes, she will tell me whats needed and most of the time I just do, but with this she said its up to me, I said I believe its of benefit so we're keeping it. I think if the session was on an evening during the week, my energy levels would flag but as Im a bit fresher on a Saturday morning, I can team the mini legs with an upper body part and get through the session well enough to then do a cardio session at the end.

Or this prep has just sent me over the edge and I secretly do like leg sessions now.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Yeah a few changes and things are coming together better now, and should change even more now so all good. :thumbup1:
> 
> Ha ha, you demand?! Check you out getting all bossy! :lol: I've just measured them and they're now at 12 & 1/4", so will aim for possibly 14" if thats acceptable?
> 
> Ha ha, 14" bi's is my off-season goal, and never mind you guys getting bossy, 14" and anything over is a bonus!
> 
> The change is down to coach, I'm doing and not thinking......and its working at the minute! :thumb:
> 
> With any changes, she will tell me whats needed and most of the time I just do, but with this she said its up to me, I said I believe its of benefit so we're keeping it. I think if the session was on an evening during the week, my energy levels would flag but as Im a bit fresher on a Saturday morning, I can team the mini legs with an upper body part and get through the session well enough to then do a cardio session at the end.
> 
> Or this prep has just sent me over the edge and I secretly do like leg sessions now.


You love training them now you sicko 

Tbf its different for you obviously as you have a shape to keep to I suppose? Disproportionate arms wouldn't be good for competing, whereas every guy wants them as big as possible :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> You love training them now you sicko
> 
> Tbf its different for you obviously as you have a shape to keep to I suppose? Disproportionate arms wouldn't be good for competing, whereas every guy wants them as big as possible :lol:


Well I wouldn't go that far, but each week when I'm doing my pics and the changes I can see, its making me not hate training them quite as much, but I will never EVER love leg sessions, you hear?! 

There were a few pics from yesterday that from one side, (and I cant work out which side, left or right as they confuse me anyway and especially looking in a mirror :confused1: ) the curve of the hams and the lift of the glute I think look decent, the best they have ever looked for me anyway. And I don't mind putting in the level of work I do and doing gruelling session after session if its working, and I think it is.

Yes to an extent, it can be different for girls as they will want to develop a shape, and not just be mahoosive and a lot more emphasis on legs/glutes for a girl. I would like a little bit silly if my arms weren't much bigger than my waist, but still with a ghetto booty. :lol: Now that would be a goal to aim for!

Think you can see it in this pic, not the best but you can see the curve.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Well I wouldn't go that far, but each week when I'm doing my pics and the changes I can see, its making me not hate training them quite as much, but I will never EVER love leg sessions, you hear?!
> 
> There were a few pics from yesterday that from one side, (and I cant work out which side, left or right as they confuse me anyway and especially looking in a mirror :confused1: ) the curve of the hams and the lift of the glute I think look decent, the best they have ever looked for me anyway. And I don't mind putting in the level of work I do and doing gruelling session after session if its working, and I think it is.
> 
> Yes to an extent, it can be different for girls as they will want to develop a shape, and not just be mahoosive and a lot more emphasis on legs/glutes for a girl. I would like a little bit silly if my arms weren't much bigger than my waist, but still with a ghetto booty. :lol: Now that would be a goal to aim for!
> 
> Think you can see it in this pic, not the best but you can see the curve.
> 
> View attachment 136643


Yea and the side on one facing that direction too if you put it against the last set of pics, its at the top of your ham that looks much tighter. If it comes across in those pics it'll be very noticeable to the eye too. 4 weeks today now?

Genuine concern for you keeping arms smaller than waist :lol: !!

Hope you've got some chill time in too! Sounds like you've had quite a busy weekend.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yea and the side on one facing that direction too if you put it against the last set of pics, its at the top of your ham that looks much tighter. If it comes across in those pics it'll be very noticeable to the eye too. 4 weeks today now?
> 
> Genuine concern for you keeping arms smaller than waist :lol: !!
> 
> Hope you've got some chill time in too! Sounds like you've had quite a busy weekend.


 :lol: Not so much genuine concern as a srs aim! Im on it! :lol:

Yep, the whole area has started tightening, and with certain things, I know what my body will do. It can hover for a week or two, then change for a week or two then so on, then everything just comes toghether at one it seems so just think I've started to reach that point now and the next month everything should really come together.

Hasnt really felt like I've chilled out much, and my mums been ill too so doing errands etc for her, so the weekends just flown. Today I did stop and think for a minute when I left the gym.......what the hell am I going to do after prep, I'll be bored rigid!!! Triple cardio and a weights session on both Saturday & Sunday, takes over and there's not much weekend left.

Hope you've had a decent weekend anyway.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :lol: Not so much genuine concern as a srs aim! Im on it! :lol:
> 
> Yep, the whole area has started tightening, and with certain things, I know what my body will do. It can hover for a week or two, then change for a week or two then so on, then everything just comes toghether at one it seems so just think I've started to reach that point now and the next month everything should really come together.
> 
> Hasnt really felt like I've chilled out much, and my mums been ill too so doing errands etc for her, so the weekends just flown. Today I did stop and think for a minute when I left the gym.......what the hell am I going to do after prep, I'll be bored rigid!!! Triple cardio and a weights session on both Saturday & Sunday, takes over and there's not much weekend left.
> 
> Hope you've had a decent weekend anyway.


After prep its train, eat lots of food and rest to repair and grow  its fun! Bet you've forgot what that feels like lol.

Weekend has been ace, had two days off in a row (fri,sat) which is immense first time in agessssss that's happened! So did chill and then back to work today. I did have fish and chips yesterday and you should be looking forward to them, best in Yorkshire by far 

Hope you're mam and cat get well soon!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> After prep its train, eat lots of food and rest to repair and grow  its fun! Bet you've forgot what that feels like lol.
> 
> Weekend has been ace, had two days off in a row (fri,sat) which is immense first time in agessssss that's happened! So did chill and then back to work today. I did have fish and chips yesterday and you should be looking forward to them, best in Yorkshire by far
> 
> Hope you're mam and cat get well soon!


Cheers, mums a lot better,  cats not. :sad:

Oh lovely, bet it does make a change if you dont usually get time off at weekends, especially two days in a row, nice! :thumbup1: Lol, so looing forward to the fish & chips, you would not believe how much! :bounce:

Yep, looking forward to off-season, train heavy, train hard and growwwwwwwwwww! And also, to stop me getting too bored, Im going back to the study books :bounce: but not accounting this time, going to do some home study fitness/nutrition courses just to get a better understanding of things and to make the most of my time off. Cant wait!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Cheers, mums a lot better,  cats not. :sad:
> 
> Oh lovely, bet it does make a change if you dont usually get time off at weekends, especially two days in a row, nice! :thumbup1: Lol, so looing forward to the fish & chips, you would not believe how much! :bounce:
> 
> Yep, looking forward to off-season, train heavy, train hard and growwwwwwwwwww! And also, to stop me getting too bored, Im going back to the study books :bounce: but not accounting this time, going to do some home study fitness/nutrition courses just to get a better understanding of things and to make the most of my time off. Cant wait!!!


Fish and chips will be all you can eat style too, not enough by itself so can load up on fish cakes and battered sausages too :lol: ill stop that talk now though before it goes too far!

Great idea on study! If you've got a real interest in something it makes the study fun and not as much of a chore too.

I've got a great site for research papers, ill let you in on it when you're not prepping as the ideas and writing will send you insane when dieting lol. It's good though as the guys running it are well known and they sort of cliff note and bring out the main points of the studies and add there review and opinion of whatever topic or supplement it is.

Good for me anyway as I've no attention span for reading a 1-200 page research paper lol


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Fish and chips will be all you can eat style too, not enough by itself so can load up on fish cakes and battered sausages too :lol: ill stop that talk now though before it goes too far!
> 
> Great idea on study! If you've got a real interest in something it makes the study fun and not as much of a chore too.
> 
> I've got a great site for research papers, ill let you in on it when you're not prepping as the ideas and writing will send you insane when dieting lol. It's good though as the guys running it are well known and they sort of cliff note and bring out the main points of the studies and add there review and opinion of whatever topic or supplement it is.
> 
> Good for me anyway as I've no attention span for reading a 1-200 page research paper lol


 :drool: :drool: :drool: Oh good lord!!!!! Yep, stop the food talk quick sharp!

Its something Ive been thinking about for a while, and when I changed jobs last year and got a job at the hospital, it was put to me about doing my professional qualifications (to become an accountant within the NHS) and whilst that was a great oppurtunity, my heart wasnt in it, and I know the work thats needed and couldnt commit to it. It did put the idea in my head of studying again though, but just away from accounting. This interests me and as well as being a hobby I know I'll find it useful for what I do and will be able to help my friends etc but with a better knowledge.

Yes please, that sounds great. Sounds like it'll keep me busy for a while. I like the leaning part of things but just dont feel like doing much when prepping, dont have the concentration or energy to start with that sot of thing but when Ive got the time, going to get my head down and really learn more. Thanks for that though, will be a first point of call when I start. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool: Oh good lord!!!!! Yep, stop the food talk quick sharp!
> 
> Its something Ive been thinking about for a while, and when I changed jobs last year and got a job at the hospital, it was put to me about doing my professional qualifications (to become an accountant within the NHS) and whilst that was a great oppurtunity, my heart wasnt in it, and I know the work thats needed and couldnt commit to it. It did put the idea in my head of studying again though, but just away from accounting. This interests me and as well as being a hobby I know I'll find it useful for what I do and will be able to help my friends etc but with a better knowledge.
> 
> Yes please, that sounds great. Sounds like it'll keep me busy for a while. I like the leaning part of things but just dont feel like doing much when prepping, dont have the concentration or energy to start with that sot of thing but when Ive got the time, going to get my head down and really learn more. Thanks for that though, will be a first point of call when I start. :thumbup1:


Lol I know you wouldn't want to get your head into the research on there just yet, concentration span on prep as you said is abysmal!

It'll help you no end and will keep you busy yes no doubt  you wont find it a chore either i dont think as like you say its your interest/hobby already.

Great you've got these goals and ideas sorted so you don't sit in limbo so to speak when you've finished your shows.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Lol I know you wouldn't want to get your head into the research on there just yet, concentration span on prep as you said is abysmal!
> 
> It'll help you no end and will keep you busy yes no doubt  you wont find it a chore either i dont think as like you say its your interest/hobby already.
> 
> Great you've got these goals and ideas sorted so you don't sit in limbo so to speak when you've finished your shows.


Yeah it's definitely a lit easier when you're interested in the subject, and like you said it won't be a chore. There's so much info about but some rather contradictory so it'll be good to learn the basics and then build on that. I think sometimes I confuse myself so it will help having the basics set off then once I've got to grip with that stuff I can then go off and confuse myself. 

I've prepped for so long now, a big part of the last two years so it would drive me mad not having something else to do with myself. I'm not one for sitting about doing nothing. I'll be doing a 6 day split with a few cardio sessions per week but still well have loads of spare time so this fits in great.


----------



## Keeks

How the fooook is it Monday again?! :cursing:

Back to just double cardio today, hiit on xtrainer fasted, legs tonight then hiit on rower.

Eat, sleep and repeat. 

Have a good day all. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Keeks said:


> Very happy with this weeks measurements, down 1/4" for waist, hips and bum, also feel a bit tighter too so happy enough.
> 
> Took progress pics this morning and cant remember last time I posted but legs are looking a lot better IMO, hams from one side look the best they have to me so really happy with that, my bum seems slightly more lifted, calves look ok, and of course the 22 & 1/4" waist!!! :bounce: Stomach fat is dropping a bit, so thats good too.
> 
> Still a lot more to do but with a month to go for the first comp, then two months till last comp Im pretty happy. Will also be slightly changing training this week, going less reps and slightly heavier and looking forward to something different for a few weeks, will break monotony.
> 
> View attachment 136555
> View attachment 136556
> View attachment 136557
> View attachment 136558
> View attachment 136559
> View attachment 136560
> View attachment 136561
> View attachment 136562


 @CJ Not sure if the pics will post again?!


----------



## CJ

Coming on a treat now..looking really good keeks !!!

Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Coming on a treat now..looking really good keeks !!!
> 
> Well done :thumbup:


Aww cheers, doing ok for a fatty.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Aww cheers, doing ok for a fatty.


Exactly


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Exactly


I do miss your insults when you're not around. :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> I do miss your insults when you're not around. :tongue:


Ill keep them coming think and fast then chunks


----------



## Keeks

Excited!!!! Going to visit Boris after work and can't wait to see him. He's still very poorly but no worse and he has pickled up slightly.


----------



## Keeks

Yay, went to see Boris tonight and he's really picked up this afternoon and as long as things stay the same, he can come home tomorrow! :bounce: He no longer has ketones in his urine, and he's off his drip and eating. Had a proper cuddle with him and he was so pleased to see me. Cant wait to bring him home now. 

Anyway, all training done and Im knackered now! HIIT on Xtrainer fasted this morning, legs tonight then HIIT on rower.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 50 (This was KILLER)

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 20 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 25 of each

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 25

:sleeping:


----------



## H10dst

Nice workout muppet chops!!! Can believe you tried to get me a ban!!! I thought we were friends


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nice workout muppet chops!!! Can believe you tried to get me a ban!!! I thought we were friends


Ha ha, that picture was too far matey, too far! :laugh:

Yep good workout cos I'm feeling it this morning. :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Industrial spades out this morning, need it to dug deep today. Fooooked and its only Tuesday! :wacko: In fact, the spades staying with me all week cos I think I'll need it.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Northern Lass

That leg workout looks bloody hard!! no wonder them lunges killed you hehe 

get digging :lol:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> That leg workout looks bloody hard!! no wonder them lunges killed you hehe
> 
> get digging :lol:


Ha ha, they hurt like hell! Usually do 4 x 40 but changed it to 3 x 50 and the last 10 nearly had me in tears!!! Can definitely feel it today though, ouch ouch super ouch!

Lol, Im digging!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

how do you deal with the lactic build up? my quads are fried after about 18 steps...


----------



## Bad Alan

Rykard said:


> how do you deal with the lactic build up? my quads are fried after about 18 steps...


Obviously not directed at me but ill chime in on this;

Beta alanine and creatine together pre workout, don't expect miracles as with all supplements is just an aid. Synergy between the two for lactic acid buffering is well researched and proven, always two I keep in my pre and post workout shakes.

Just a thought and won't set you back the earth. Two supps that are always worth having in


----------



## Bad Alan

Rykard said:


> how do you deal with the lactic build up? my quads are fried after about 18 steps...


Oh and obviously man up its only pain :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> how do you deal with the lactic build up? my quads are fried after about 18 steps...


Think this answers better than I could. I do find the leaner I get, the more I can do if that makes sense, and these lunges are always done unweighted. Once it gets past the 30 mark though, my legs are on fire.



Bad Alan said:


> Obviously not directed at me but ill chime in on this;
> 
> Beta alanine and creatine together pre workout, don't expect miracles as with all supplements is just an aid. Synergy between the two for lactic acid buffering is well researched and proven, always two I keep in my pre and post workout shakes.
> 
> Just a thought and won't set you back the earth. Two supps that are always worth having in





Bad Alan said:


> Oh and obviously man up its only pain :lol:


Cheers for that, I will have to try this, and of course.....man up! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Grumpy and crammed as hell tonight, feel like absolute cr4p......soooooooooooooo tired!!!

Boris still in the vets, his blood sugar now being too low so will see how he is tomorrow. The vet now seems to think his insulin dose is too high after doing a blood glucose curve today meaning his blood sugar will be too low.

Anyway, fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer with a short blast of tabata after, shoulders tonight with HIIT on Xtrainer. Changed training slightly with going to the vets tonight and dropped abs tonight as just didnt have time due to needing to get home in time for Spuggy's tea/insulin time.

Shoulders

Machine press building up the stack to 12 working reps x 3 then dropset last set, 15 reps, drop then 18 reps

Single lat raises 3 x 12 each arm dropsetting last set, 15 reps then 18 reps

Arnold press 3 x 15 superset with 3 x 15 db press

Rear delt raises 3 x 12

Just know its going to be an ar$e of a week as just feeling very irritated and worn out, energy levels dropped and tonights sessioon was tough, but with less than a month out now I know the next month is just going to be ridiculous. :crying: But I know its worth it, I keep saying it and have that in my mind at all times. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Grumpy and crammed as hell tonight, feel like absolute cr4p......soooooooooooooo tired!!!
> 
> Boris still in the vets, his blood sugar now being too low so will see how he is tomorrow. The vet now seems to think his insulin dose is too high after doing a blood glucose curve today meaning his blood sugar will be too low.
> 
> Anyway, fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer with a short blast of tabata after, shoulders tonight with HIIT on Xtrainer. Changed training slightly with going to the vets tonight and dropped abs tonight as just didnt have time due to needing to get home in time for Spuggy's tea/insulin time.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Machine press building up the stack to 12 working reps x 3 then dropset last set, 15 reps, drop then 18 reps
> 
> Single lat raises 3 x 12 each arm dropsetting last set, 15 reps then 18 reps
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 15 superset with 3 x 15 db press
> 
> Rear delt raises 3 x 12
> 
> Just know its going to be an ar$e of a week as just feeling very irritated and worn out, energy levels dropped and tonights sessioon was tough, but with less than a month out now I know the next month is just going to be ridiculous. :crying: But I know its worth it, I keep saying it and have that in my mind at all times. :thumbup1:


On track to look you're best ever, keep fighting chick. Gotta do your super skimpy awesome bikini proud


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> On track to look you're best ever, keep fighting chick. Gotta do your super skimpy awesome bikini proud


Lol, I hope so anyway and one thing for sure, smallest ever waist so happy with that! :thumbup1: Cheers, Im fighting and digging deep, with bikini thoughts always there!! :bounce: Cant let my bikini down!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, I hope so anyway and one thing for sure, smallest ever waist so happy with that! :thumbup1: Cheers, Im fighting and digging deep, with bikini thoughts always there!! :bounce: Cant let my bikini down!


You dig deep and if it helps any I always have your bikini in my thoughts too


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You dig deep and if it helps any I always have your bikini in my thoughts too


 :lol: Cheeky! :tongue: Lss than a month till the grand bikini un-veiling, cant wait to wear it on stage!!! Its pulling me through each cardio session and each mouthful of brocolli!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :lol: Cheeky! :tongue: Lss than a month till the grand bikini un-veiling, cant wait to wear it on stage!!! Its pulling me through each cardio session and each mouthful of brocolli!


It's pulled my through some sessions too!!!! Hahaha

What's wrong with broccoli? I like it, probably not for breakfast, dinner and tea though


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It's pulled my through some sessions too!!!! Hahaha
> 
> What's wrong with broccoli? I like it, probably not for breakfast, dinner and tea though


Ha ha, I dont mind it, but after eating it for 4/5 meals a day, for probably most of the year, I am getting a little fed up of it.


----------



## H10dst

Suppose it could get a bit boring, anyways it's bed time. Good night xx


----------



## Keeks

:sleeping: Bedtime yet? :wacko:

Have a good day all.


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, I am now wearing elasticated granny pants for work as they're the only ones that fit, and they are comfy as fooook, no buttons or zips, granny pants RULE!!!! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo, I am now wearing elasticated granny pants for work as they're the only ones that fit, and they are comfy as fooook, no buttons or zips, granny pants RULE!!!! :bounce:


Picsornogrannypants

:lol:

They do sound good though


----------



## H10dst

R0BLET said:


> Picsornogrannypants
> 
> :lol:
> 
> They do sound good though


X2 Any particular pattern?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Picsornogrannypants
> 
> :lol:
> 
> They do sound good though





H10dst said:


> X2 Any particular pattern?


You two are obviously under-estimating the pure sexiness of my elasticated pull-on granny pants! I couldn't be posting pics of them in here, instant ban I reckon! One word describes them.......FIT! 

No pattern, but on the look out now for patterned granny pants.


----------



## Keeks

Struggling today, feeling very ropey, cant wait to collapse into bed tonight.

Fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, back & abs later with 2nd cardio session of HIIT on Xtrainer.

Then BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Total sh1t day today! Feeling just sh1t for want of a better word! Tired, cranky, hungry and stressed. Boris still in the vets, they cant stabilise his blood sugar levels enough for them to be happy enough to send him home, and they cant work out why, my mums still poorly and Im just feeling sorry for myself.

Gym session done and it was tough but enjoyed doing a heavy-ish back session.

Back

Close grip pull downs woring up stack, 3 x 15 reps, then 3 x 12 working sets

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12, dropsetting last set - 15 reps, then 18 reps

Dafyy pull downs 4 x 20

Hyps on a ball 4 x 20

Abs

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Mini road rage on the way home from the gym and in a five minute car journey, came across that many morons that I was raging, then burst into tears........yes another big girl moment! So only one thing for it........posing in my super fab bikini, and it did put a smile on my face. 

Really feeling it now, and I mean really feeling it, but only 3 & 1/2 weeks out now so not long to push. I do also feel the stress of this last week has just started to affect my body a bit now, feeling bloated and looking cr4p at the minute, water retentions pretty bad and skin (acne) has flared up a little.

But it is closer to weekend now, and ltime for some quality hibernation.......cant wait!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

go to your cottybed Hun.

Dream a little dream, tomorrows a bright new day.

X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> go to your cottybed Hun.
> 
> Dream a little dream, tomorrows a bright new day.
> 
> X


Lol, cheers. Thing is Im not sleeping right either which is making me more crammed and crabby! Too much on my mind and it just won't switch off!

Yep, tomorrows a new day, and will be thinking positive! Promise!  x


----------



## Keeks

Nearly weekend, yay! :bounce:

Fasted cardio as usual, hiit on xtrainer, legs tonight with 2nd cardio session of hiit on rower, groundhog day. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Keeks

Weird!!!! I dreamt I won £1.25 million on premium bonds lat night, was an ace dream and just got an email from lotto saying I've won.......and I've won a fiver. Better than nowt but weird. I did used to have dreams like this, freaked me out a lot.

Anyway, will be putting a Euro millions on tomo just in case.


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Excellent
> 
> I hope your good. Keep your chin up !


Urgh, a lone magpie landed on the road in front of me on my way to work, so don't think I'm on for a big win now! :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Did you salute it? It cancels it out apparently??
> 
> Or you should of just run it over


Ha ha, @R0BLET is needed for this one. Yes I did, salute it, and not as R0blet says.....give it the w4nker sign. :lol:

I always salute them, even if there's loads, I end up looking like a crazy mad woman!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, @R0BLET is needed for this one. Yes I did, salute it, and not as R0blet says.....give it the w4nker sign. :lol:
> 
> I always salute them, even if there's loads, I end up looking like a crazy mad woman!


You have way too many magpies around you! They'll cause you an injury at some point pmsl


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:



> You have way too many magpies around you! They'll cause you an injury at some point pmsl


They nearly bl00dy did last week and I nearly crashed my car saluting the fooookers! :cursing: 

Yep, I must live in the magpie hotspot of the North!



chilisi said:


> I do, sad isn't it
> 
> My cat brought a pigeon in the house the other day. Poor Fvcker had his wing snapped clean in half. Took it straight down the bets as I felt guilty my cat did it!!


Ha ha, sad but can't not salute them. :lol:

Oh no, eeeek! Hope it was ok but doesn't sound like it was.


----------



## marknorthumbria

chilisi said:


> I do, sad isn't it
> 
> My cat brought a pigeon in the house the other day. Poor Fvcker had his wing snapped clean in half. Took it straight down the bets as I felt guilty my cat did it!!


you took a pigeon to the vets?

id of just stuck the cvnt in my oven .

alive


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> you took a pigeon to the vets?
> 
> id of just stuck the cvnt in my oven .
> 
> alive


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Tight foooker!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Tight foooker!


pigeons dont have no soul!


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> pigeons dont have no soul!


Yeah I don't like the flying rats but don't reckon I'd eat one either.


----------



## Jay.32

Hi hun, hope all is well with you xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hi hun, hope all is well with you xx


Hey you. Both cr4p and good at the same time, like magic. 

Hope you're ok too. X


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Hey you. Both cr4p and good at the same time, like magic.
> 
> Hope you're ok too. X


we do get some crap dont we!!!! but we got each other to get through it :wub:x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> we do get some crap dont we!!!! but we got each other to get through it :wub:x


 :wub: Wanna cuddle?! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :wub: Wanna cuddle?! :tongue:


:blush:xxxxxx:wub:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> :blush:xxxxxx:wub:


 :devil2: x


----------



## Keeks

This afternoon is dragging like hell, waiting to see if Boris can come home tonight, got all my fingers, toes and legs crossed!!!!

:bounce:


----------



## Keeks

MY BOY'S COMING HOME!!!!!!!!!!! Going to pick him up after work, get him settled at home then off to beast legs, and cardio of HIIT on rower.

:bounce:  :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> MY BOY'S COMING HOME!!!!!!!!!!! Going to pick him up after work, get him settled at home then off to beast legs, and cardio of HIIT on rower.
> 
> :bounce:  :thumb:


Great news!


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Great news!


x2 :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

x3 !


----------



## Keeks

Cheers guys!!!!! 

The number one man in my life........



Some serious cuddling tonight, so happy he's home. Got to take him back on Saturday for bloods early afternoon as long as everything stays the same, and then another day long glucose curve in a week or two as they're not sure what insulin does he needs but for now, he's home and ok. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Not sure, the vet said leave it with her??
> 
> Yep, I wanted to snap its neck but my wife would of never forgiven me?!


Ha ha, now if it'd been a magpie, that would've been different, but pigeons, not too bad if its one less.


----------



## Keeks

So the stress of the week has disappeared now, and feeling a bit more chilled, mums doing a bit better too, so yay! 

Legs done, and cardio of HIIT on rower.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 50

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20 superset with jump squats 3 x 20

SLDL's superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20 of each

Slightly condensed session as wanted to get home for Boris, so will add a bit more into Saturdays mini leg session.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> So the stress of the week has disappeared now, and feeling a bit more chilled, mums doing a bit better too, so yay!
> 
> Legs done, and cardio of HIIT on rower.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 50
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20 superset with jump squats 3 x 20
> 
> SLDL's superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20 of each
> 
> Slightly condensed session as wanted to get home for Boris, so will add a bit more into Saturdays mini leg session.


Great news on ya mam and Boris 

Hopefully a less busy weekend rushing around so you can recharge!

**** those lunges. That's all I've got to say about that leg workout :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Great news on ya mam and Boris
> 
> Hopefully a less busy weekend rushing around so you can recharge!
> 
> **** those lunges. That's all I've got to say about that leg workout :lol:


Thank you.  Feel loads better already, but know this week has been cr4p progress wise but its just one if those things. Hey ho.

Yep, nearly weekend hibernation/recharge time.

And those lunges were beyond nasty, evil evil lunges. :cursing: :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Thank you.  Feel loads better already, but know this week has been cr4p progress wise but its just one if those things. Hey ho.
> 
> Yep, nearly weekend hibernation/recharge time.
> 
> And those lunges were beyond nasty, evil evil lunges. :cursing: :thumb:


You know how it goes progress both in weight loss and muscle gain is never linear! Bust ass like you are doing and you'll get where you want 

Keep your head in a good place, not long left!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> You know how it goes progress both in weight loss and muscle gain is never linear! Bust ass like you are doing and you'll get where you want
> 
> Keep your head in a good place, not long left!


I cant keep up with you, you're making me dizzy!!! :wacko:

Yeah and I know my body will have a good week, then it hovers, then more changes, then hovers again. Hovering this week but like you said, do what I'm doing and I'll get there......3 weeks to go! :bounce: Think once the first comp's done, I'll get through the last 4 weeks a lot better.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> I cant keep up with you, you're making me dizzy!!! :wacko:
> 
> Yeah and I know my body will have a good week, then it hovers, then more changes, then hovers again. Hovering this week but like you said, do what I'm doing and I'll get there......3 weeks to go! :bounce: Think once the first comp's done, I'll get through the last 4 weeks a lot better.


Muahaha I've been known to have that affect on women  ill stop before you pass out :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Muahaha I've been known to have that affect on women  ill stop before you pass out :lol:


You best had, I cant take all this too-ing & froo-ing!!!! :lol: (If thats how that is spelt, being a major spelling retard tonight and cant seem to spell anything properly.)


----------



## Keeks

Tfi it's Friday!!!!! 

Cardio only today, and although last night's leg session was cut slightly, legs are in bits this morning so still an ace job done on them.

Boris had a settled night, yay, and he's eating this morning.

Roll on weekend.


----------



## Bad Alan

Seeing as how much I know you love Friday 

Have a gd'un!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Seeing as how much I know you love Friday
> 
> Have a gd'un!


 :thumb: That's ace!!!!! Have a good un too, and dont get too messy!! :beer:



Hamster said:


> @Keeks. Not long to go now chic!! Nearly at the end then we can rest and eat lol xx


Hia hun. Yep, not long to go and am raring to go through this last little stretch. Then eat, rest and eat a little more.

How are you doing? All ok with prep? xx


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> I just want to sleep more than eat lol
> 
> All going excellent here thanks. Life is pretty good and prep brilliant. Loving it at the moment. Got some big opportunities going on at the moment due to competing so next year looks to be a whopper & met some amazing people due to it. Life is a bit busy but wouldn't change if for anything! Funny how things turn out  )
> 
> Hope your doing ok too, bet you can't wait to hit the stage and show off all that hard work xx


Ha ha, I did think the other morning I forgot what it's like to just get out of bed and have a shower and breakfast as normal, with no cardio in betweeen......I'll be lost!

Ahh that's ace to hear, really glad things are going well and everything else sounds amazing too, yay!  Going to try and come to the Universe anyway so will hopefully see you there.

Yeah getting very excited now, keep just looking at my bikini and cant wait to wear it on stage.  xx


----------



## Keeks

Got a feeling it's going to be one of those days today :cursing:

Saw 3 magpies before I left the house :cursing: and think work's going to be an a$$ today.

The more into prep I get, the more OCD I become, and now am developing an OCD about magpies, the little fooookers, so am thinking of relocating as it does seem I live in the magpie capital of the country.

Anyway, thinking Friday thoughts, and its very nearly weekend.


----------



## Keeks

Fookers at work have pizza and cake.........I think I want to stab someone. :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Fookers at work have pizza and cake.........I think I want to stab someone. :cursing:


Do it, they'd understand lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Do it, they'd understand lol


Ha ha, don't tempt me, Im armed (with various stationery) and dangerous! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, don't tempt me, Im armed (with various stationery) and dangerous! :gun_bandana:


Bit of packing tape across the back of the neck then pull it off! haha that would sting :lol:


----------



## flinty90

Popped in to see some glutes but still nothin lol x


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> Popped in to see some glutes but still nothin lol x


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Bit of packing tape across the back of the neck then pull it off! haha that would sting :lol:


That's way too tame for how I feel right now&#8230;..I have a stapler remover at the ready and I'm prepared to use it.

Im a true delight to be around right now, can't you tell?! :cursing: 



flinty90 said:


> Popped in to see some glutes but still nothin lol x


Lol, glutes were on show last week. 



Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 136938


Bad lighting, bad camera angle. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> That's way too tame for how I feel right now&#8230;..I have a stapler remover at the ready and I'm prepared to use it.
> 
> Im a true delight to be around right now, can't you tell?! :cursing:
> 
> Lol, glutes were on show last week.
> 
> Bad lighting, bad camera angle. :lol:


That's @breada in the background


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> That's @breada in the background


 :lol: Yeah he's over-seeing twerking practice. It's hard work y'know and can cause serious injury if done wrong.


----------



## Keeks

Well I got through another day without shouting out injurying anyone, and without crying so really, it's a mini result even if I feel like Cr4p, I've survived! :thumb:

Let the weekend hibernation commence. 

Double cardio done today, 2 sessions of hiit on xtrainer.


----------



## CJ

Soooo much food...I just dont know what to do with it all.

Oh sorry Keeks..how insensitive of me, I forgot you were dieting


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Soooo much food...I just dont know what to do with it all.
> 
> Oh sorry Keeks..how insensitive of me, I forgot you were dieting


 :crying:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :crying:


Ahh I feel guilty now lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Ahh I feel guilty now lol


So you bl00dy should. It's ok though, in my mind I've mentally stabbed you anyway. :tongue:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> So you bl00dy should. It's ok though, in my mind I've mentally stabbed you anyway. :tongue:


Im stabbing you back right now...with a spoon


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Im stabbing you back right now...with a spoon


 :lol: I don't mind a bit of spooning. 

You do know that however cruel you are to me now, I'll be even worse when you're prepping.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> :lol: I don't mind a bit of spooning.
> 
> You do know that however cruel you are to me now, I'll be even worse when you're prepping.


Ha.....

Ahhh im just bored ****less so thought id be mean to you lol


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Ha.....
> 
> Ahhh im just bored ****less so thought id be mean to you lol


Lol, cheers, you know I love your meanness. 

No exciting Friday night plans?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lol, cheers, you know I love your meanness.
> 
> No exciting Friday night plans?


I know you do 

Unless sitting on your own is exciting...no  haha


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I know you do
> 
> Unless sitting on your own is exciting...no  haha


Lol, sounds fun. I prefer my own company at the minute, im not the nicest person to be around right now. 

How about exciting weekend plans then?


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Lol, sounds fun. I prefer my own company at the minute, im not the nicest person to be around right now.
> 
> How about exciting weekend plans then?


Bloody miserable sh1t 

Nothing lmfao....just a regular party animal


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Bloody miserable sh1t
> 
> Nothing lmfao....just a regular party animal


God you're all about the fun aren't you?! I've got an excuse for being boring and miserable, what's yours? 

And this morning was fun anyway, was naked Friday! :thumb:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> God you're all about the fun aren't you?! I've got an excuse for being boring and miserable, what's yours?
> 
> And this morning was fun anyway, was naked Friday! :thumb:


Oh im just a bloody misery all the time


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Oh im just a bloody misery all the time


Ha ha, I've actually forgot what I'm like out of prep so I might be ultra miserable too.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I've actually forgot what I'm like out of prep so I might be ultra miserable too.


You probably are to be fair..I thought you were a grumpy ****er at BP


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> You probably are to be fair..I thought you were a grumpy ****er at BP


Ha ha, super grumpy this morning! And no,I was like that at bp cos you're a ***.


----------



## Keeks

Ok-ish week progress wise this week, weight is hovering but hips have shrunk this week and can really see it, skins getting tighter and thinner round hip/groin area and bum seems to be further tightening which is good to say this week has been stressful and hectic.

Triple cardio both today and tomorrow with weight sessions too.

Fasted power walk this morning and pizzas are haunting me, saw an empty pizza box on the pavement this morning and now I'm craving pizza more than ever if that's possible.

And those fooking magpies, saw about 89 this morning, saluting and laughing at all of them, like a true crazy woman.


----------



## Queenie

Sorry keeks but that really made me laugh about the magpies.

One of my mates used to do this whole rhyme thing, seemed to go on forever, can just imagine u doing that 89 times non stop 

Passes time though!


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry keeks but that really made me laugh about the magpies.
> 
> One of my mates used to do this whole rhyme thing, seemed to go on forever, can just imagine u doing that 89 times non stop
> 
> Passes time though!


 :lol: I'm developing a weird obsession thing with magpies now, they're everywhere, and I have to salute everyone of them so look ridiculous.

And I also blame R0blet slightly too cos he said I should do the [email protected] sign so now I laugh too thinking of that, serious mad woman right now!


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> :lol: I'm developing a weird obsession thing with magpies now, they're everywhere, and I have to salute everyone of them so look ridiculous.
> 
> And I also blame R0blet slightly too cos he said I should do the [email protected] sign so now I laugh too thinking of that, serious mad woman right now!


Don't listen to roblet. He's just jealous of their build that's why he does a ****er sign to them.


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Don't listen to roblet. He's just jealous of their build that's why he does a ****er sign to them.


 :lol: Now I'll be laughing even more! Poor Roblet and his hench magpie jealousy. :lol:


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, super grumpy this morning! And no,I was like that at bp cos you're a ***.


I tried avoiding you but I was just too slow putting my fake nose and moustache on


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I tried avoiding you but I was just too slow putting my fake nose and moustache on


Ha ha, no worries and I'll just completely blank you next time.


----------



## Keeks

Gym and 2nd cardio done. Session of tabata still to do later with posing/routine practice.

Slight change as usually do mini legs and shoulders, but now will be doing mini legs & chest, with a few lat raises to finish. Also added a bit more to the leg session due to Thursdays shortened one.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Reverse lunges with split squats 3 x 30 of each

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts 3 x 25 of each

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25 of each

Speed squats 3 x 30

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Chest

Press ups 3 x 20

Incline db press 3 x 12

Incline db flies 3 x 15

Single arm cable flies 3 x 15

Good session and chest plate looked really well after! :thumbup1: Followed by HIIT on Xtrainer.


----------



## Bad Alan

Threeeeeeeee cardio sessions I read that right? 

Hope you get some starfish time in too!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Threeeeeeeee cardio sessions I read that right?
> 
> Hope you get some starfish time in too!


 :crying: Yes. Fasted power walk, hiit on xtrainer, then a tabata session. Plus gym and posing, I'm foooked, but happier with how I'm looking so it's worth it. And only triple cardio at weekends.

Soon be star fishing time.


----------



## ah24

Keeks said:


> :crying: Yes. Fasted power walk, hiit on xtrainer, then a tabata session. Plus gym and posing, I'm foooked, but happier with how I'm looking so it's worth it. And only triple cardio at weekends.
> 
> Soon be star fishing time.


Totally random, just reading this - you're not being prepped by Team Bombshell are you??


----------



## Keeks

ah24 said:


> Totally random, just reading this - you're not being prepped by Team Bombshell are you??


Lol, I wish, those girls are amazing.

I'm prepped by a woman who used to compete but now she's a PT/prep coach, she's ace!


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhhh, PJ's and settee time! All errands, cardio training and practice done for today and I'm foooked, well & truly.

Last year when competing, I had one leg better than the other, so all poses were done at this side, but now its more confusing as from one side, one quad looks better, from the other side, you can see the curve of the hamstring better if I stand just right, so just not sure how best to pose this time.

Shoulders are coming along slowly, but dont look as good as they did earlier in the year for some reason, tummy still slightly bloated from stress this week, and I still need to get rid of a bit more belly fat. More tightening still left but still have 3 weeks so hopefully can drop a llittle more yet, but took some pics with my bikini on today and don't look too bad for 3 weeks out.



Ps.....this is one of my bikini's from last season, not my super fab top secret bikini.


----------



## CJ

Coming in nice keeks well done


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ahhhhh, PJ's and settee time! All errands, cardio training and practice done for today and I'm foooked, well & truly.
> 
> Last year when competing, I had one leg better than the other, so all poses were done at this side, but now its more confusing as from one side, one quad looks better, from the other side, you can see the curve of the hamstring better if I stand just right, so just not sure how best to pose this time.
> 
> Shoulders are coming along slowly, but dont look as good as they did earlier in the year for some reason, tummy still slightly bloated from stress this week, and I still need to get rid of a bit more belly fat. More tightening still left but still have 3 weeks so hopefully can drop a llittle more yet, but took some pics with my bikini on today and don't look too bad for 3 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 137028
> View attachment 137029
> View attachment 137030
> 
> 
> Ps.....this is one of my bikini's from last season, not my super fab top secret bikini.


Good get those feet up and chillax 

What's a man got to do to get a peak at this new bikini!!!?!?!?

And errrrr was Craig just nice to you ? :lol:


----------



## CJ

Bad Alan said:


> Good get those feet up and chillax
> 
> What's a man got to do to get a peak at this new bikini!!!?!?!?
> 
> And errrrr was Craig just nice to you ? :lol:


Wont happen again mate


----------



## Bad Alan

CJ said:


> Wont happen again mate


You must be high of all that dominoes, sort yourself out Craig!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Coming in nice keeks well done


Why thank you, and no insults so thank you again! 

Compared to last year, I was leaner at 3 weeks out, but didnt look as good IMO. One of the judges from the UK show said I needed to fill out a bit and think I have, just need to hammer it this next few weeks and think I should be ok.



Bad Alan said:


> Good get those feet up and chillax
> 
> What's a man got to do to get a peak at this new bikini!!!?!?!?
> 
> And errrrr was Craig just nice to you ? :lol:


Oh I'm relaxing, don't have the energy to do anything else! :yawn:

Lol, no one is seeing the top secret bikini. But now I think I've built it up too much and it'll be a let down, but not to me anyway cos I just love it to bits. 

I know, its pure crazyness, no mention of fat at all :confused1: think he must be poorly. :lol:


----------



## CJ

Feel sick as a fvcking dog from the pizza !!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Wont happen again mate


 :angry: 



Bad Alan said:


> You must be high of all that dominoes, sort yourself out Craig!


Argh!!!! Pizza!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Feel sick as a fvcking dog from the pizza !!!!!!


Ha ha, thats voodoo pizza karma! :tongue:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Why thank you, and no insults so thank you again!
> 
> Compared to last year, I was leaner at 3 weeks out, but didnt look as good IMO. One of the judges from the UK show said I needed to fill out a bit and think I have, just need to hammer it this next few weeks and think I should be ok.
> 
> Oh I'm relaxing, don't have the energy to do anything else! :yawn:
> 
> Lol, no one is seeing the top secret bikini. But now I think I've built it up too much and it'll be a let down, but not to me anyway cos I just love it to bits.
> 
> I know, its pure crazyness, no mention of fat at all :confused1: think he must be poorly. :lol:


It won't be a letdown just make sure the pics are close up of it so we can see it properly to appreciate it 

Shoulders are getting nicely capped now too btw! 3 weeks and it'll all be worthwhile.

I bet you can't wait to torture Craig on his prep lol


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> It won't be a letdown just make sure the pics are close up of it so we can see it properly to appreciate it
> 
> Shoulders are getting nicely capped now too btw! 3 weeks and it'll all be worthwhile.
> 
> I bet you can't wait to torture Craig on his prep lol


Ha ha, seriously, I nearly had to pawn a kidney to pay for it so I am going to post so many pictures of it from all possible angles that'll you get sick of the damn thing! 

Yeah they're looking a bit better, but generally pee'd off with how they do look.

Oh yes, I'll be the size of an elephant next year and elephants never forget, so he will be abused a great deal next year.


----------



## Keeks

@Bad Alan Did you have a good one last night?


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> @Bad Alan Did you have a good one last night?


Long boring story involving a grumpy Will, a nearly missed workout (that turned out epic!) and lots of sleeping on the floor.

Going to be "Showing face" locally tonight for a couple when i cba getting ready :lol: and out with family Sunday on my actual bday.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Long boring story involving a grumpy Will, a nearly missed workout (that turned out epic!) and lots of sleeping on the floor.
> 
> Going to be "Showing face" locally tonight for a couple when i cba getting ready :lol: and out with family Sunday on my actual bday.


Lol, that pic was ace of you on the floor, but you slept afterwards?! Tut tut, should've been partying!

Ahh well have a good one tonight and a fab birthday tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Lol, that pic was ace of you on the floor, but you slept afterwards?! Tut tut, should've been partying!
> 
> Ahh well have a good one tonight and a fab birthday tomorrow. :beer:


Lmao that was one of a few pics  some couldn't be put on here though! I'm old remember gimme a break!

I will


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Lmao that was one of a few pics  some couldn't be put on here though! I'm old remember gimme a break!
> 
> I will


Ha ha, now that's as bad as me saying about my bikini and not posting pics! :sneaky2: :lol:

And quit with the old thing cos now I feel ancient!

Now go get drunk!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Ahhhhh, PJ's and settee time! All errands, cardio training and practice done for today and I'm foooked, well & truly.
> 
> Last year when competing, I had one leg better than the other, so all poses were done at this side, but now its more confusing as from one side, one quad looks better, from the other side, you can see the curve of the hamstring better if I stand just right, so just not sure how best to pose this time.
> 
> Shoulders are coming along slowly, but dont look as good as they did earlier in the year for some reason, tummy still slightly bloated from stress this week, and I still need to get rid of a bit more belly fat. More tightening still left but still have 3 weeks so hopefully can drop a llittle more yet, but took some pics with my bikini on today and don't look too bad for 3 weeks out.
> 
> View attachment 137028
> View attachment 137029
> View attachment 137030
> 
> 
> Ps.....this is one of my bikini's from last season, not my super fab top secret bikini.


What can I say, looking good in that old thing you just threw on. Cant wait to see the new one :wub:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> What can I say, looking good in that old thing you just threw on. Cant wait to see the new one :wub:


Aww cheers. 3 weeks today, bikini day! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Weekend has just flown by with prep stuff, not much chill out time and I'm knackered, so early night before another week starts.

I am now counting down big time, Im fed up now, no life, no energy, grumpy as hell and well & truly worn out. I know there's not long left now, at the final stages and really excited as I know it's worth it, but just am fed up!

Anyway, moan over! 

Triple cardio, fasted power walk, HIIT on Xtrainer after arms & abs session, and then a session of tabata.

Tri's, bi's & abs

Rope pull downs 3 x 12

Reverse gip bar pull downs 3 x 12 then drop setting last set, 15 reps, then 18 reps

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15

All of above superset with reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises x 20 of each so 9 full sets

Seated alternate db curls 3 x 12

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls drop set - 10, 12, 15 reps but no rest - 1 full set

First two of above superset with crunches on a ball x 30 so 6 full sets

Eat, sleep and repeat.



On a plus though, my mums a lot better and Boris is doing well and although his blood sugar was slightly lower than it should've been yesterday afternoon, he's doing loads better. He goes back in on Friday for a glucose curve so will see what's what then.


----------



## BestBefore1989

glad your mum, and your cat are feeling better :thumb:

Keep going Hun, so almost there :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> glad your mum, and your cat are feeling better :thumb:
> 
> Keep going Hun, so almost there :bounce:


Thank you. Yeah feeling a lot less stressed and so much happier knowing they're both on the mend, big relief.

Lol, yep I can see the end and know its scarily close now, good and bad but know there's not long to get through now.


----------



## Keeks

Think this sums me up right now..........


----------



## 25434

Ullo Keeks, you look fab in those pics......not long to go.....hold right on there missis...you ain't been through all this shheeeeet to give up now, no way.....xx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Ullo Keeks, you look fab in those pics......not long to go.....hold right on there missis...you ain't been through all this shheeeeet to give up now, no way.....xx


Ahh thanks Flubs. No way am I giving it up now, I've ate too much brocolli and done too much cardio to throw the towel in now and plus, I'm just not one for giving up, I want this so much. I'm just feeling the pressure of things now, my head's properly mashed and I'm just worn out physically and mentally, but I have the excitement and bikini to keep pushing and pushing, I'll get there.

 xxx


----------



## Keeks

Urgh, Monday again. :yawn: And I'm still thinking of pizza, everywhere and everyone is all about pizza at the minute. So 7 weeks today, all comps done and with the day booked off work, there's only one thing for it.......Dominoes!!!!!!!  On a Monday! With cookies afterwards. :drool:

Anyway, double cardio today and legs. Fasted cardio is hiit on xtrainer then hiit on rower tonight after legs.

Have a happy Monday all.


----------



## Keeks

More pizza talk at work this morning. Now I resisted the urge to stab on Friday, today they might not be as lucky! :death: :2guns:


----------



## CJ

I had a dominoes on saturday


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> I had a dominoes on saturday


 :2guns: Fvck off fatty! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

By far this has been the most difficult prep mentally, my heads all over the place and just can't keep it straight at all. Coach straightened it slightly this morning, but I'm just doubting everything so much, and talking myself into/out of things constantly. One minute I'm of the belief that this time I look better than I have done, yet the next minute I'm thinking I look cr4p.

So Im trying to do and not think, but 3 weeks out, I can't not think now! :wacko: Its seriously like prepping with Jekyll & Hyde! :cursing: :lol:

Anyway, HIIT on Xtrainer for fasted cardio, HIIT on rower done tonight after legs and a hellish brutal leg session that had me biting the leg curl machine cos it hurt like hell, legs well & truly destroyed. :crying:

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls - 5 reps, drop weight for 10 reps, then drop again for 15 reps, holding the last rep on each weight, 3 full sets superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Jump squats 3 x 30

Leg press with feet high & wide - 5 reps, drop weight for 10 reps, then drop again for 15 reps, 3 full sets

Walking lunges 4 x 20

:sad: :sleeping:


----------



## Bad Alan

Evening!

Keep just crushing workouts and hitting meal timings, you trust your coach and know your work ethic will carry you to where you need to be. Everyone has doubts and its hard to see the positive sometimes, listen to the people you trust. Your looking better and better each time you put progress shots up and measurements don't lie.

Baggy clothes and stay away from mirrors when you feel like this, feet up and switch off


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Evening!
> 
> Keep just crushing workouts and hitting meal timings, you trust your coach and know your work ethic will carry you to where you need to be. Everyone has doubts and its hard to see the positive sometimes, listen to the people you trust. Your looking better and better each time you put progress shots up and measurements don't lie.
> 
> Baggy clothes and stay away from mirrors when you feel like this, feet up and switch off


Evening. 

Cheers. Im giving it eveything and that's why its so difficult and my head's up my a$$ as I know there's nothing else I can be doing so if I cant pull this off, then I never will. I'm just so irritated, cranky and just urgh, and I know this is normal and wouldnt be right if I didnt feel like this, but now just getting anxious and self-doubt is bouncing about constantly.

Lol, yes to baggy clothes, they rule at the minute! And yes, trying my best to switch off.  Final push, I can do this, Im just being a little mard a$$.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> By far this has been the most difficult prep mentally, my heads all over the place and just can't keep it straight at all. Coach straightened it slightly this morning, but I'm just doubting everything so much, and talking myself into/out of things constantly. *One minute I'm of the belief that this time I look better than I have done, yet the next minute I'm thinking I look cr4p. *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> So Im trying to do and not think, but 3 weeks out, I can't not think now! :wacko: Its seriously like prepping with Jekyll & Hyde! :cursing: :lol:
> 
> Anyway, HIIT on Xtrainer for fasted cardio, HIIT on rower done tonight after legs and a hellish brutal leg session that had me biting the leg curl machine cos it hurt like hell, legs well & truly destroyed. :crying:
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Lying leg curls - 5 reps, drop weight for 10 reps, then drop again for 15 reps, holding the last rep on each weight, 3 full sets superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Jump squats 3 x 30
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide - 5 reps, drop weight for 10 reps, then drop again for 15 reps, 3 full sets
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 20
> 
> :sad: :sleeping:


Let me offer you an independent and impartial opinion, You look frigging FANTASTIC Mrs, never seen you look so good and cant wait to see you tanned X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Let me offer you an independent and impartial opinion, You look frigging FANTASTIC Mrs, never seen you look so good and cant wait to see you tanned X


Aww thank you, and thank you as ever for your kind words and support, means a lot.


----------



## Keeks

I feel like I have been a bt whingey of late, and I really don't mean to be at all, Im still enjoying prep as much as prep can be enjoyed, still enjoying training and really pushing myself, and I now there's not far to go and I will push til the very end, but I know that it's just taken its toll slightly, and am more than ready for a rest.

I was talking to a mate yesterday explaining to him the mind games that come with this and when explaining it to him, he said that it must be a very tough part of it as he gets it from time to time and he doesnt compete or anything. You can control your diet and training but you cant control your mind, and thats the tough part.

Thanks again though fo all your support, it really does mean a lot.


----------



## Keeks

Right, feeling more positive today so no whingeing and I'm doing not thinking. 

Double cardio of hiit on xtrainer, fasted and a session tonight, with shoulders & abs.


----------



## CJ

Good to hear you're more positive keeks


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Good to hear you're more positive keeks


Cheers CJ.


----------



## Keeks

A lot better day today, mega busy at work so the days flown and with loads of caffiene and stims, although feeling drained, overall not too bad.

Decent shoulders session, they looked pretty well during so was happy and stomachs starting to feel a bit tighter so happy with that too. HIIT on Xtrainer after.

Ready for bed tonight though and after a pretty bad nights sleep last night, fingers crossed I'll pass out properly tonight.

Shoulders

Machine press working up stack doing 15 reps, then 3 working sets x 10 reps

Standing single arm lat raises 3 x 10 then dropsetting last set, 15 reps then 18 reps

Arnold press 3 x 15 superset with db press 3 x 20

Rear delt raises 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good stuff in here still!

Don't think, just do! Lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff in here still!
> 
> Don't think, just do! Lol


Exactly! I'm doing and been too busy to think today, but it's worked and had a much better day. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Exactly! I'm doing and been too busy to think today, but it's worked and had a much better day. :thumbup1:


Good stuff. Same again.tomorrow then that's half the week gone


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Good stuff. Same again.tomorrow then that's half the week gone


Yep, and nearly another week done and dusted. I'm counting down everything now, 10 working days left, nearly show time! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Holy cr4p, I'm shattered!!! Terrible nights sleep, tossing and turning all night and think I hammered stims too much yesterday.

Anyway, still feeling positive as this morning's leggings are loose, and abs starting to sneak through a little more. Think my abs won't be through clearly this time and they don't seem to show on stage anyway so I'm sure mid section won't look too bad.

Have a good one!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Holy cr4p, I'm shattered!!! Terrible nights sleep, tossing and turning all night and think I hammered stims too much yesterday.
> 
> Anyway, still feeling positive as this morning's leggings are loose, and abs starting to sneak through a little more. Think my abs won't be through clearly this time and they don't seem to show on stage anyway so I'm sure mid section won't look too bad.
> 
> Have a good one!


Same I'm on the sofa again tryig to make to the treadmill in the garage


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Same I'm on the sofa again tryig to make to the treadmill in the garage


Get off that sofa and get it done ya lazy s0d! I'm straight on xtrainer, don't dare sit about or it's not happening. Seriously cba this morning though. :wacko:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Get off that sofa and get it done ya lazy s0d! I'm straight on xtrainer, don't dare sit about or it's not happening. Seriously cba this morning though. :wacko:


I have a coffee /w coconut oil first then lie back down for 20 mins, gives a metabolism boost for defo


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> I have a coffee /w coconut oil first then lie back down for 20 mins, gives a metabolism boost for defo


Really? Coconut oil in the coffee?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Really? Coconut oil in the coffee?


Yeh 10g coconut oil , 3 scoop of coffee and 1 eph and Im near a heart attack but fat burnings good lol


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Yeh 10g coconut oil , 3 scoop of coffee and 1 eph and Im near a heart attack but fat burnings good lol


Ha ha, that does sound like it'll get you going, I love strong coffee but 3 scoops, I'm gonna try it! I just had a caffeine tablet and T5, it's nice!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, that does sound like it'll get you going, I love strong coffee but 3 scoops, I'm gonna try it! I just had a caffeine tablet and T5, it's nice!


Junkie :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, that does sound like it'll get you going, I love strong coffee but 3 scoops, I'm gonna try it! I just had a caffeine tablet and T5, it's nice!


 @Bad Alan to wave in with science stuff about why coffee + coconut oil rules plz


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> Yeh 10g coconut oil , 3 scoop of coffee and 1 eph and Im near a heart attack but fat burnings good lol


Double junkie :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> @Bad Alan to wave in with science stuff about why coffee + coconut oil rules plz


 @Bad Alan


----------



## marknorthumbria

R0BLET said:


> @Bad Alan


Why are you copyin me? I spelt his name right.

Noblet


----------



## Bad Alan

marknorthumbria said:


> @Bad Alan to wave in with science stuff about why coffee + coconut oil rules plz


Early for brain to be put to work lol !

Coconut oil is great due to being high in MCT's (medium chain triglycerides) which are easily digested by the body so a good source of quick energy first thing in the morning. Good for before cardio as you will get a performance/energy boost as if using carb's but with no insulin spike. Coconut oil is also proven to improve heart health and boost thyroid peformance (unsure of actual reason why) but in turn boosting metabolism throughout the day.

Coffee goes without saying it's ****ing mint  read this the other day on it from the man himself;

http://www.poliquingroup.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/947/Ten_Benefits_of_Coffee_for_Health_Performance_Body.aspx


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> Why are you copyin me? I spelt his name right.
> 
> Noblet


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Early for brain to be put to work lol !
> 
> Coconut oil is great due to being high in MCT's (medium chain triglycerides) which are easily digested by the body so a good source of quick energy first thing in the morning. Good for before cardio as you will get a performance/energy boost as if using carb's but with no insulin spike. Coconut oil is also proven to improve heart health and boost thyroid peformance (unsure of actual reason why) but in turn boosting metabolism throughout the day.
> 
> Coffee goes without saying it's ****ing mint  read this the other day on it from the man himself;
> 
> http://www.poliquingroup.com/ArticlesMultimedia/Articles/Article/947/Ten_Benefits_of_Coffee_for_Health_Performance_Body.aspx


Ahhh, very interesting, will have to give it a go. You learn something new every day! :thumbup1:

And coffee is just the dogs do-dahs, goes without saying!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Junkie :lol:


 :lol: Roiding zumba R0blet, buggger off! :tongue:

These are todays sweeties and all I can say is that its a good job Im not as OCD about my tablets as my food and tablets are allowed to touch, as I would need an industrial hardcore tablet box.


----------



## 25434

Morning Keeks...omigheeeeerrrrrrrrrrrd! The tabs? Bleeeuurrrrgh.....I would be vomiting over the sink if I had to take all those...lawwwwd...errrrrk....takes me about half an hour to get down one tiny vit C and an omega 3 capsule...with a gallon of water and I think I'm being really brave too! Hahaha...

Have a lovely day Keeks...x


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Roiding zumba R0blet, buggger off! :tongue:
> 
> These are todays sweeties and all I can say is that its a good job Im not as OCD about my tablets as my food and tablets are allowed to touch, as I would need an industrial hardcore tablet box.
> 
> View attachment 137274


Wtf is all that!!


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning Keeks...omigheeeeerrrrrrrrrrrd! The tabs? Bleeeuurrrrgh.....I would be vomiting over the sink if I had to take all those...lawwwwd...errrrrk....takes me about half an hour to get down one tiny vit C and an omega 3 capsule...with a gallon of water and I think I'm being really brave too! Hahaha...
> 
> Have a lovely day Keeks...x


Ha ha, I used to be like that, but now just get them necked, several at a time down the hatch with loads of water. :thumbup1:

Thank you, have a lovely day too Flubs. x


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I used to be like that, but now just get them necked, several at a time down the hatch with loads of water. :thumbup1:
> 
> Thank you, have a lovely day too Flubs. x


Same I neck about 25 pills in the morning in one lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Wtf is all that!!


All sorts!  Only through prep though, I drop a lot off-season.


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Same I neck about 25 pills in the morning in one lol


I split them through the day, but certain ones at certain times, so some slight tablet OCD. 

You done your cardio?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> All sorts!  Only through prep though, I drop a lot off-season.


About 10 a day here lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> About 10 a day here lol


Junkie!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> I split them through the day, but certain ones at certain times, so some slight tablet OCD.
> 
> You done your cardio?


yeah 6x20sec sprints, gonna go for a long walk after work too i think...

i have errrr

t3, clen, vit c, vit b5, vit b6, CLA, omega 3, B complex and probably more but ive forgot


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> yeah 6x20sec sprints, gonna go for a long walk after work too i think...
> 
> i have errrr
> 
> t3, clen, vit c, vit b5, vit b6, CLA, omega 3, B complex and probably more but ive forgot


Do you have glucosamine at all as that might help your knees?


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Do you have glucosamine at all as that might help your knees?


i have glucosamine yeah but i stopped using it due to suggested insulin resistance

BUT i just read another article calling BS on that at the RDA dose

http://care.diabetesjournals.org/content/26/6/1941.full

so i may begin again lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

105


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> 105


Still at 135! Ended up on it late last night and it just ended up peeing me off too much. :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Still at 135! Ended up on it late last night and it just ended up peeing me off too much. :cursing:


im possitive there's some sorta 'time limit' they'll hold u on a level then it gets easier...107 now. ammmm gonaaaa getcha


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> im possitive there's some sorta 'time limit' they'll hold u on a level then it gets easier...107 now. ammmm gonaaaa getcha


Yeah I think that, they're messing with me them candy crush fookers! If you do level 135, i'll send you my phone and you can do mine please? Ta.


----------



## Keeks

I was fooked before the day started today but now I'm well and truly fooked, shed loads of caffeine and still struggling to keep my eyes open, but know as soon as I get into bed I'll be wide awake.

But half way through the week now.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> I was fooked before the day started today but now I'm well and truly fooked, shed loads of caffeine and still struggling to keep my eyes open, but know as soon as I get into bed I'll be wide awake.
> 
> But half way through the week now.


same i cant wait for the weekend to have a crap nights sleep then just become one with my couch,

im falling asleep at work, my fan broke also so im sweating my balls off (you dont have that problem) (i hope)


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Yeah I think that, they're messing with me them candy crush fookers! If you do level 135, i'll send you my phone and you can do mine please? Ta.


just bring you're phone up with ya pal


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> same i cant wait for the weekend to have a crap nights sleep then just become one with my couch,
> 
> im falling asleep at work, my fan broke also so im sweating my balls off (you dont have that problem) (i hope)


Ha ha, I have a weekend long date with both my sofa and bed this weekend, i can't wait!

Too hot yes, window wide open, balls, no. 

Having double spoons of coffee too so if I can't sleep tonight, I'm sort of blaming you.


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> just bring you're phone up with ya pal


Will do, when you finally get naked. :tongue:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I have a weekend long date with both my sofa and bed this weekend, i can't wait!
> 
> Too hot yes, window wide open, balls, no.
> 
> Having double spoons of coffee too so if I can't sleep tonight, I'm sort of blaming you.


i just had a monster energy zero cal ,

...good job i will topmyself tonight with a DY GHBlast and a spliff lol


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> i just had a monster energy zero cal ,
> 
> ...good job i will topmyself tonight with a DY GHBlast and a spliff lol


Ha ha, enjoy! Think I'm gonna have to hit the sleepers tonight, I need sleep!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Simply foooooooked! Ridiculously fooooooooked! Just fooooooooooooooooooooked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, then back & abs tonight with a 2nd session of HIIT on Xtrainer.

Back

Close grip pull downs working up stack then 3 working sets x 12 reps

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12 then dropset last set, 15 reps then 18 reps

Daffy pull downs 4 x 20

Hyps on a ball 4 x 30

Abs

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

Reverse crunches with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Really busy day at work which has been tough when feeling like this, and realllllllly need some sleep tonight, but still feeling positive as all todays clothes (work & gym clothes) were looser so its good and worth feeling like cr4p.


----------



## Keeks

BOOM!!!!!!! 22" waist!!!!!!  :bounce:  :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

And I slept!!!! And I've changed my routine music, and its nearly weekend!

Happy days, it's coming together now and getting real!


----------



## Keeks

Another day done and beasted!!!!  Drained and knackered and very slow motion but still over the moon with my 22" waist!!!! :bounce:

Anyway, fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, legs tonight then HIIT on rower, all done and now for some serious star fishing! 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying leg curls

Walking lunges 4 x 20

Nearly fell down the stairs after, job well done! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nicely done lady, seem happier today as well! Less moaning :whistling:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Another day done and beasted!!!!  Drained and knackered and very slow motion but still over the moon with my 22" waist!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Anyway, fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, legs tonight then HIIT on rower, all done and now for some serious star fishing!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 30
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20
> 
> SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with lying leg curls
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 20
> 
> Nearly fell down the stairs after, job well done! :thumbup1:


Happy Friday-eve Mrs!!!

Weekend in sight and another week closer to your goal. Awesome news on the waistline that's seriously impressive 

Legs and star fishing go hand in hand lol I'm still run down after my session yesterday. Think I've made myself ill.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Nicely done lady, seem happier today as well! Less moaning :whistling:


Moaning.......me?! I dont know what you mean?! :whistling: 

Feeling loads better though, loads more positive.........I'm doing and not thinking, its a winner! :thumb:



Bad Alan said:


> Happy Friday-eve Mrs!!!
> 
> Weekend in sight and another week closer to your goal. Awesome news on the waistline that's seriously impressive
> 
> Legs and star fishing go hand in hand lol I'm still run down after my session yesterday. Think I've made myself ill.


Ha ha, that was an epic session you did there yesterday, it made me wince just reading it, so the lying down was justified!

I do like Friday eves, knowing that weekend is very nearly here, and another week in the bag, all good! And well chuffed with my waist, cant believe it, but happy with it and its given me an extra boost.


----------



## Keeks

Friday. 

Rest day today, but not complete rest, double cardio to do. Fasted and evening session of hiit on rower today just for a bit of a change.

And taking Boris to the vets for the day today for a glucose curve. He's been loads better all week so now he's settled, they want to do another hopefully more accurate glucose curve when he's less stressed and eating properly.

Then it's weekend.


----------



## Rykard

the only person I know who would call Double cardio a 'rest day' lol (apart from @Flubs)

have a great day


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> the only person I know who would call Double cardio a 'rest day' lol (apart from @Flubs)
> 
> have a great day


Cheers, have a good one too.

I can if I listen carefully hear my bed calling out to me, cant wait to climb into it this weekend.


----------



## Keeks

Nearly weekend, woo hoo!  :bounce:

But rather than being lazy, I have to go down to London tomorrow so will mean I have to drop training tomorrow and do chest & arms on Sunday instead and drop the third mini leg session of the week. Will be zonked but hopefully might mean I can sleep properly! And if not, avoid me at all costs as I will be very moody!


----------



## Northern Lass

You're doing sooo well keeks and can I borrow your 22 inch waist? 

Have a good weekend hun x


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> You're doing sooo well keeks and can I borrow your 22 inch waist?
> 
> Have a good weekend hun x


Cheers hun, getting there but it's tough! :cursing: 

Thanks, busy busy weekend ahead, but in a good way. Have a fab weekend too.  x


----------



## Sweat

Hey up keekamainia,

How long till next comp? 22" waist is insane, my thighs are 4.5" bigger than your waist... lol. Great work!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Hey up keekamainia,
> 
> How long till next comp? 22" waist is insane, my thighs are 4.5" bigger than your waist... lol. Great work!!!


Hey up you, how's things? Nice to see you back and hope alls well. 

I'm 2 weeks out now, holy cr4p! It's flown but been tough, however worth it even if just to get a 22" waist, lol.


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend Keeks...x


----------



## Keeks

Eeeek, gonna be a long day! Hardly slept last night, I want my bed! :yawn:

But it's weekend and measurements and weight are down further this week, excellent week progress wise so very happy with that!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Hey up you, how's things? Nice to see you back and hope alls well.
> 
> I'm 2 weeks out now, holy cr4p! It's flown but been tough, however worth it even if just to get a 22" waist, lol.


I'm good thanks, just devoured a PWO shake after a 2 hour Back and Biceps session.

2 weeks, wow... not long and good work on further measurement reductions this morning!


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend Keeks...x


I missed this yesterday, but happy weekend Flubs and hope you're having a good one.  x



Sweat said:


> I'm good thanks, just devoured a PWO shake after a 2 hour Back and Biceps session.
> 
> 2 weeks, wow... not long and good work on further measurement reductions this morning!


Glad you're ok.  Lol, that sounds like a mammoth session.

Yep, 2 weeks to tighten, tighten and tighten some more. Getting there slowly but need to get there quicker, lol!


----------



## greekgod

Glad to see u still working hard and making changes ,

two weeks might seem short, but stick to what u doing, slowly, dont make any drastic changes to nothing.

dont compromise muscle trying to get leaner... slowly wins the race..

enjoy yr sunday..


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> Glad to see u still working hard and making changes ,
> 
> two weeks might seem short, but stick to what u doing, slowly, dont make any drastic changes to nothing.
> 
> dont compromise muscle trying to get leaner... slowly wins the race..
> 
> enjoy yr sunday..


Hia. Yep, still woring my a$$ off, and getting there with not long to go now. 

Yes, I'm still changing so now if I stick to what Im doing, things will come together, and two weeks is both a long time to bring it together, and a short time to get through.

Thank you, enjoy your Sunday too and hope all is wll with you.


----------



## Keeks

So, back to the grind today and Im knackered, so just waiting for double pre-workout and extra caffeine to kick in then off to do chest & arms and cardio. Fasted cardio was power walk this morning and was lovely, nice change. 

Felt weird yesterday doing no training or cardio at all, but couldn't have done any as simply didnt have the time or the energy, hectic day and Im worn out from it, so early night tonight, but still got loads of stuff to do today.

Also feeling a slight twinge in my shoulder, not sure if its from train journey or carrying my bag but just a very slight funny feeling in it so will watch it and just be careful, cant be having no injuries now!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> So, back to the grind today and Im knackered, so just waiting for *double pre-workout and extra caffeine* to kick in then off to do chest & arms and cardio. Fasted cardio was power walk this morning and was lovely, nice change.
> 
> Felt weird yesterday doing no training or cardio at all, but couldn't have done any as simply didnt have the time or the energy, hectic day and Im worn out from it, so early night tonight, but still got loads of stuff to do today.
> 
> Also feeling a slight twinge in my shoulder, not sure if its from train journey or carrying my bag but just a very slight funny feeling in it so will watch it and just be careful, cant be having no injuries now!


Liking the mild Stim use, my kinda girl!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Liking the mild Stim use, my kinda girl!!


Lol, it was very much needed today!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, it was very much needed today!


Haha, I can only imagine at 2 weeks out and the levels it took to get a 22" waist!

You'll be buzzing for next few hours then a crash!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Haha, I can only imagine at 2 weeks out and the levels it took to get a 22" waist!
> 
> You'll be buzzing for next few hours then a crash!!!


Tbh, not sure how it's got to 22" as previously it's been about 22.5 and abs have looked decent, but they 're not looking as well this time, yet waist is tiny. Every preps different, but I'm getting there now I think.

Lol, that's the thing, hammer the Stims to get through the day and training but then can't sleep so more tired the next day so need more stims, I'll sleep and crash properly after my shows.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Tbh, not sure how it's got to 22" as previously it's been about 22.5 and abs have looked decent, but they 're not looking as well this time, yet waist is tiny. Every preps different, but I'm getting there now I think.
> 
> Lol, that's the thing, hammer the Stims to get through the day and training but then can't sleep so more tired the next day so need more stims, I'll sleep and crash properly after my shows.


Knock back the skittles or krispy kremes and abs will look awesome if you've been carb deprived! Haha.

Sure they still look great regardless.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Knock back the skittles or krispy kremes and abs will look awesome if you've been carb deprived! Haha.
> 
> Sure they still look great regardless.


Can't wait to hit the krispy kremes post show, it will be epic. 

Thing is, they never show on stage anyway so not sure why I keep bothering about it, just one of those things and I can only do what I'm doing, so I'm sure I'll be ok.

Nice to see your back with some good and mammoth workouts and updates. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Can't wait to hit the krispy kremes post show, it will be epic.
> 
> Thing is, they never show on stage anyway so not sure why I keep bothering about it, just one of those things and I can only do what I'm doing, so I'm sure I'll be ok.
> 
> Nice to see your back with some good and mammoth workouts and updates. :thumbup1:


Cheers Keekles. :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Training back on track again today, with triple cardio done and chest & arms.

Fasted power walk, then chest & arms with HIIT on Xtrainer and then a tabata session, fooked now but all food prep now done, so can chill out for an hour or two before another fun-filled week of prep.  But think this will be a good week. 

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 12 then dropset last set, 15 reps then 18

Incline db flies 3 x 15

Press ups 3 x 20

Tri & bi supersets

Rope pull downs with alternate db curls 3 x 12 of each

Reverse grip bar pull downs with cable bar curls 3 x 12 of each

Lying kickbacks with seated db curls 3 x 15 of each


----------



## Keeks

Holy cow, Monday again.....wtf?! No lazy time this weekend, but good in a way and keeps me out of mischief and mind games. 

Catch up with coach last night she's well happy with how I'm looking, so more doing and less thinking and its getting the job done.

Anyway legs and double cardio today, and dreaming of 6 weeks today and having dominoes! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Mmmmmmmm, check out these lovelies...........



Getting super excited about coffee :bounce: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Mmmmmmmm, check out these lovelies...........
> 
> View attachment 137734
> 
> 
> Getting super excited about coffee :bounce: :lol:


Where are they from ?

Cinder toffee would be nice!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Where are they from ?
> 
> Cinder toffee would be nice!!


I got them yesterday from Sainsburys, never seen them before so dont know if other places sell it. Had the cinder toffee this morning and its lovely. Not cheap though, they were on offer at £2.00 each and they are tiny jars, but right now I dont care, any change from my diet is welcome, lol.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Mmmmmmmm, check out these lovelies...........
> 
> View attachment 137734
> 
> 
> Getting super excited about coffee :bounce: :lol:


They are cool, calorie free as well?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> They are cool, calorie free as well?


Think just the same as coffee, no added sweeteners or anything.


----------



## Keeks

Absolutely shattered, and tonights leg and cardio sessions were tough! I wanted to cry! Felt jittery today, think from having to many stims and just felt slightly sick too, but happy now I've collapsed into bed. 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 25 of each

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25 of each

Leg press with feet high & wide 4 x 25

HIIT on rower afterwards and that was really tough, zero energy but got through it, another session done and closer to the end.


----------



## Sweat

Good work Keeks, 1 more day ticked off!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Good work Keeks, 1 more day ticked off!!


Lol, yep, counting down the days until I can eat!!!!! And rest!  And eat a little more!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, yep, counting down the days until I can eat!!!!! And rest!  And eat a little more!


You are doing multiple comps? One in two weeks then some more within the next 4 after that?

Trying to assess when you can pig out on all the niceties!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> You are doing multiple comps? One in two weeks then some more within the next 4 after that?
> 
> Trying to assess when you can pig out on all the niceties!


Yep, Nabba UK show in 2 weeks, then NAC show in 6 weeks. So 6 weeks today, I will be sat here bloated as hell after hitting Dominoes and eating my body weight in quark and chocolate!  :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Yep, Nabba UK show in 2 weeks, then NAC show in 6 weeks. So 6 weeks today, I will be sat here bloated as hell after hitting Dominoes and eating my body weight in quark and chocolate!  :bounce:


LMAO. Great stuff. Nabba one is near me so drop me off some Dominoes!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LMAO. Great stuff. Nabba one is near me so drop me off some Dominoes!


Ha ha, no chance I'm sharing my Dominoes, no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Won't be having it after UK show, only after all comps done so got another 6 weeks to go, but all I can think about now is pizza and Pot Noodles! I tell a lie there actually, I'm thinking about ALL food right now. :crying:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, no chance I'm sharing my Dominoes, no way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Won't be having it after UK show, only after all comps done so got another 6 weeks to go, but all I can think about now is pizza and Pot Noodles! I tell a lie there actually, I'm thinking about ALL food right now. :crying:


Pot Noodles, the [email protected] of all snacks! Haha!! Beef+Tom or Spicy Curry for me.

I really want a pizza now, reckon 2 leg sessions in one day allows for a 14" meat feast pizza? :001_tt2:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Keeks, just swooshing in to see if you're ok and all that....counting down and keeping everything crossed for you.....


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Pot Noodles, the [email protected] of all snacks! Haha!! Beef+Tom or Spicy Curry for me.
> 
> I really want a pizza now, reckon 2 leg sessions in one day allows for a 14" meat feast pizza? :001_tt2:


Ha ha, the [email protected] of all snacks, I love that. :lol: Yep, beef and Tom with all the peas picked out.

Lol, 2 leg sessions in one day, and I thought I was gluten for punishment, but yep, deserves a pizza.



Flubs said:


> Hey there Keeks, just swooshing in to see if you're ok and all that....counting down and keeping everything crossed for you.....


Good morning flubs.  Yep, all ok I think, count down is on!!!! :bounce:

Hope you're well. X


----------



## Keeks

Bed was super comfy this morning, did NOT want to get up! But not too bad a sleep, but still thinking about food. :cursing:

Anyway, double cardio of hiit on xtrainer, and shoulders and abs tonight.

Have a good one all.


----------



## Keeks

Flavoured coffee day number 2 - ameretto this morning and its ace!!!! Smells amazing and does actually taste like ameretto! :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Yep, Nabba UK show in 2 weeks, then NAC show in 6 weeks. So 6 weeks today, I will be sat here bloated as hell after hitting Dominoes and eating my body weight in quark and chocolate!  :bounce:


Not long now,i bet you are looking pretty awesome!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Not long now,i bet you are looking pretty awesome!


Yep, getting to the nitty gritty now. Speaking to coach this morning and its time to start seeing how I look every day to plan the final week and when to have carbs etc so I'm looking me best, eeeek!!!!

Lol, think I look good one minute, then rubbish the next. Waist is tiny though, just still need to tighten up more.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Yep, getting to the nitty gritty now. Speaking to coach this morning and its time to start seeing how I look every day to plan the final week and when to have carbs etc so I'm looking me best, eeeek!!!!
> 
> Lol, think I look good one minute, then rubbish the next. Waist is tiny though, just still need to tighten up more.


Wasp like waist.... :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yep, getting to the nitty gritty now. Speaking to coach this morning and its time to start seeing how I look every day to plan the final week and when to have carbs etc so I'm looking me best, eeeek!!!!
> 
> Lol, *think I look good one minute, then rubbish the next*. Waist is tiny though, just still need to tighten up more.


We have all been there, im sure your coach will make sure you're looking your best. Is it a coach you have used before or a new one?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Wasp like waist.... :lol:


Lol, it did look super tiny this morning, but defo no sting! 



Chelsea said:


> We have all been there, im sure your coach will make sure you're looking your best. Is it a coach you have used before or a new one?


Yep, my coach is ace, trust her completely but it's hard to sort of let go and not think. She's the same coach from last year, she knows my body well and knows what works for me, so know she'll get me looking ok.

It's just mind games, and they're an ass at the minute, lol. Looked in the mirror this morning and waist just looked so tiny, legs and bum looked decent so was happy, half an hour later, im panicking again!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yep, my coach is ace, trust her completely but it's hard to sort of let go and not think. She's the same coach from last year, she knows my body well and knows what works for me, so know she'll get me looking ok.
> 
> It's just mind games, and they're an ass at the minute, lol. Looked in the mirror this morning and waist just looked so tiny, legs and bum looked decent so was happy, half an hour later, im panicking again!


So all you need to do is relax then, you said yourself your coach knows your body well and knows what works for you so you need to stop getting so worked up about things.

If you look good initially then im sure half hour later you are looking just as good so its all in your head, you know that if you stick to the plan that you have you will come in looking the best you can so that's all you have to do now, remember in the last week the tan goes on and water manipulation starts and they make a huge difference, even just the tan so you will only be looking better and better from here on in


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Lol, it did look super tiny this morning, but defo no sting!
> 
> Yep, my coach is ace, trust her completely but it's hard to sort of let go and not think. She's the same coach from last year, she knows my body well and knows what works for me, so know she'll get me looking ok.
> 
> It's just mind games, and they're an ass at the minute, lol. Looked in the mirror this morning and waist just looked so tiny, legs and bum looked decent so was happy, half an hour later, im panicking again!


I'm happy to look at your bum and legs for you on an hourly basis if you need assurances that your looking good.

:wub:

I'm here for you when you need help :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

howz it going cheeks? far out are we now?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> So all you need to do is relax then, you said yourself your coach knows your body well and knows what works for you so you need to stop getting so worked up about things.
> 
> If you look good initially then im sure half hour later you are looking just as good so its all in your head, you know that if you stick to the plan that you have you will come in looking the best you can so that's all you have to do now, remember in the last week the tan goes on and water manipulation starts and they make a huge difference, even just the tan so you will only be looking better and better from here on in


Ha ha, this is me pretty relaxed! I thought I would be worse than I am now, and although changing my mind so many times every day on how I look, on the whole, I think things are good. My coach doesn't bs, so know what she says is true and she's saying that its the best I've looked so have got to believe her and I do in some ways, but do need to fully just leave it in her hands now as the more I stress now, the more my body will halt in this last stage now.

And in a way, its good that I have that doubt as its pushing me to work harder and harder, and to keep going when I feel like just curling up into a ball and sleeping. 

Did a slight trial water manipulation at weekend and did look ok from it, and going to trial tan this weekend so that will give me more of an idea of how I will look.

And above all this, I am getting really excited now, nearly show time!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm happy to look at your bum and legs for you on an hourly basis if you need assurances that your looking good.
> 
> :wub:
> 
> I'm here for you when you need help :lol:


Ha ha, why thank you, thats a very kind offer! :lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> howz it going cheeks? far out are we now?


Hallo! Ok I think, but ask again in a few hours and it'll probably be a different answer, lol.

Just less than 2 weeks out now, eeeeek!!!! Excited!!!! And still on level 135! :cursing:

Hows things with you? Hope all well!


----------



## Keeks

Another day done, they're flying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:

Fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, shoulders, abs and HIIT on Xtrainer tonight. Knackered but really good shoulders session, they looked really well tonight, with arm veins popping out all over! 

Shoulders

Single arm lat raises 3 x 12, then dropset last set, 15 reps, then 18

Machine press working up stack, then 3 working sets x 12

Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 15

Rear delt raises 3 x 12

Front static db hold 2 x 30 secs

Abs

Crunches on a ball 6 x 30


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done Mrs, Tpw fuelled power sessions! Lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done Mrs, Tpw fuelled power sessions! Lol


Oh yes indeed! Have you had their almonds, don't know why but they're loads better than the ones I used to get, and of course the caffiene tablets which are much needed at the minute.

And have a huge passion at the minute for banana's, I miss them so the banana and bannoffe pie isolate is going down a treat! 

I'm at that stage now where I literally cant wait for my almonds and protein shake and it truly tastes like heaven, god knows what I'll be like when I get to eat pizza and chocloate!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Another day done, they're flying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, shoulders, abs and HIIT on Xtrainer tonight. Knackered but really good shoulders session, they looked really well tonight, with arm veins popping out all over!
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Single arm lat raises 3 x 12, then dropset last set, 15 reps, then 18
> 
> Machine press working up stack, then 3 working sets x 12
> 
> Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 15
> 
> Rear delt raises 3 x 12
> 
> Front static db hold 2 x 30 secs
> 
> Abs
> 
> Crunches on a ball 6 x 30


All about the power veins popping out! Win win!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> All about the power veins popping out! Win win!!


Yep, the bicep veins were positively popping, arms like braille road maps! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Yep, the bicep veins were positively popping, arms like braille road maps! :thumbup1:


Good expression! You @ low doubles in BF now or not even concerned with numbers just that you're looking awesome?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Oh yes indeed! Have you had their almonds, don't know why but they're loads better than the ones I used to get, and of course the caffiene tablets which are much needed at the minute.
> 
> And have a huge passion at the minute for banana's, I miss them so the banana and bannoffe pie isolate is going down a treat!
> 
> I'm at that stage now where I literally cant wait for my almonds and protein shake and it truly tastes like heaven, god knows what I'll be like when I get to eat pizza and chocloate!


Yes and the cashews, they are really good.

Haha you'll have a food feast! And a well deserved one too.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Good expression! You @ low doubles in BF now or not even concerned with numbers just that you're looking awesome?!


Ha ha, not that awesome just yet. Dont know bf, not something I measure, just take measurements from all over. Wouldnt even like to guess, but not that low really I dont think. Lower belly fats just not shifting really, but just one of those things really, legs looking better this time round so happy with that.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes and the cashews, they are really good.
> 
> Haha you'll have a food feast! And a well deserved one too.


Havent tried those yet.

Oh yes, the most biggest bestest food feast EVER! With full pics of course!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, not that awesome just yet. Dont know bf, not something I measure, just take measurements from all over. Wouldnt even like to guess, but not that low really I dont think. Lower belly fats just not shifting really, but just one of those things really, legs looking better this time round so happy with that.


What page is most recent updates on? Or saving grand unveiling for comp day?

I have that lower belly fat problem too, oh and upper belly and side belly and back belly... just fat all over for me, lol.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> What page is most recent updates on? Or saving grand unveiling for comp day?
> 
> I have that lower belly fat problem too, oh and upper belly and side belly and back belly... just fat all over for me, lol.


Ha ha, now I dont reckon thats true! :laugh:

Not sure what page, cant remember when I last posted pics. Heres one from Sunday, however, high carb day on Saturday and water retention was pretty bad when this was taken, felt bloated and not as tight as the day before.

This is what my coach will be working out, what day to have my last carbs, so that I look my best as my top half doesnt look quite as good depleted, but bottom half looks loads better.

Will probably get some more pics done this week.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, now I dont reckon thats true! :laugh:
> 
> Not sure what page, cant remember when I last posted pics. Heres one from Sunday, however, high carb day on Saturday and water retention was pretty bad when this was taken, felt bloated and not as tight as the day before.
> 
> This is what my coach will be working out, what day to have my last carbs, so that I look my best as my top half doesnt look quite as good depleted, but bottom half looks loads better.
> 
> Will probably get some more pics done this week.
> 
> View attachment 137872


Hubba hubba! 

Looking great Keekles! Keep it up!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Hubba hubba!
> 
> Looking great Keekles! Keep it up!


Ha ha, cheers. Still a lot to do in this last little push, but getting there.


----------



## mal

Looking good keeks.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Looking good keeks.


Cheers Mal. Getting there now, and not long now till it's carrot cake time, another craving that's gone high up on my list now, lol.


----------



## Keeks

Power knackered this morning, and starving! But also mega excited. :bounce: A week to work then time to start getting ready for show time, eeeeeek!

Double cardio of hiit on xtrainer, and back & abs tonight.

Have a good one all.


----------



## Keeks

@JANIKvonD Level 135 DONE!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, why thank you, thats a very kind offer! :lol:
> 
> Hallo! Ok I think, but ask again in a few hours and it'll probably be a different answer, lol.
> 
> Just less than 2 weeks out now, eeeeek!!!! Excited!!!! And still on level 135! :cursing:
> 
> Hows things with you? Hope all well!


shiiiiiit less than 2 weeks!! roll on the pics  im good amigo...soon be bulk time, happy days.

truth be told.....i was hoping you'd be stuck a bit longer :devil2: cos im on level 117 now...had u in my sights


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> shiiiiiit less than 2 weeks!! roll on the pics  im good amigo...soon be bulk time, happy days.
> 
> truth be told.....i was hoping you'd be stuck a bit longer :devil2: cos im on level 117 now...had u in my sights


I know, scary how fast its come round, and yes, will be loads of pics to show my super fab bikini! :lol: Glad all good with you, and will join be able to join in with the bulk food pics, cant wait! 

Ha ha, Ive been stuck for long enough, and hardly play on it now as that level really pee'd me off, but thought this morning I'd have a go and did it, so candy crush is now back on!!!! Please dont tell me though if you do 135 straight away cos that will realllllly pee me off! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: These are my small work pants, only wear them when I get to a certain size in prep, and havent worn them for a week, put them on this morning and they're well loose! 



And Irish cream coffee this morning and its ace!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Daydreaming about Christmas pudding and carrot cake today.........SO HUNGRY!!!!

No, in fact, dreaming about all food! :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :bounce: These are my small work pants, only wear them when I get to a certain size in prep, and havent worn them for a week, put them on this morning and they're well loose!
> 
> View attachment 137880
> 
> 
> And Irish cream coffee this morning and its ace!!!!!!!!!!


omg your waste has vanished....

Hows you hun?

xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> omg your waste has vanished....
> 
> Hows you hun?
> 
> xx


22"!!!!!!!! :bounce:

Im fab ta, just pm'd you in fact! x


----------



## Keeks

:bounce:  :bounce:

Another day done! Hungry and craving everything, especially cake!

Good back session, with abs and HIIT on Xtrainer after, and now for some serious star fishing. Up mega early tomorrow, so fingers crossed for sleep but will have plenty of caffiene on hand tomorrow just in case. 

Back

Close grip pull downs 3 x 12

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12 dropsetting last set, 15 reps then 18 reps

Daffy pull downs 4 x 20

Hyps on a ball 4 x 30

Abs

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30

Reverse crunches on bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each


----------



## Bad Alan

Everything seems a lot more positive and flowing in here Mrs 

Getting very close now, pushing hard as ever it's really great to see! Waist is insane in those work pants.

Stims high and it'll fly


----------



## sxbarnes

How have I missed this? Dunno must be stupid. Go for it girl! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Everything seems a lot more positive and flowing in here Mrs
> 
> Getting very close now, pushing hard as ever it's really great to see! Waist is insane in those work pants.
> 
> Stims high and it'll fly


  Yep, all positive in here! Hungry and knackered but all good! 

Its weird the little things like putting my work pants on and seeing how loose they are, and it just reassures me that I am getting smaller, so know Im nearly there now.

Lol, yes I'm super hammering the stims, but getting through each day and still having decent workouts so its all good.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> How have I missed this? Dunno must be stupid. Go for it girl! :thumb:


Hello and welcome to my journal! 

To sum up things........I love quark and hate leg days!


----------



## sxbarnes

I love leg days and will probably chuck up quark. You never know it could be good:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I love leg days and will probably chuck up quark. You never know it could be good:thumb:


Ha ha, you're the exact opposite then. But if you stick around in here long enough, you will learn to love quark, I'll make sure of it!

And you like leg days.......crazy crazy crazy!!!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Hello and welcome to my journal!
> 
> To sum up things........I love quark and hate leg days!


Don't lie Keeks you loveeeeee leg days


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Don't lie Keeks you loveeeeee leg days


Shhhhhhhh, dont tell everyone that, otherwise I wont be able to whinge in future about leg days!


----------



## Keeks

So after responding to a thread on here last week wanting female bodybuilders, I went to London at weekend for a photo shoot and did a phone interview and well, today I'm in The Sun newspaper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: 

Its a feature about female bodybuilders and how we fit it into our daily lives. Here is a bit of a picture but pick up a copy if you can!!!!



Eeeeeeeeekkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And also, this is my super fab bikini, unveiled before show day, but thought this is a good occasion to wear it!


----------



## Rykard

a bonafide superstar - way to go


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> a bonafide superstar - way to go


Ha ha, I wish!

Thanks, it's real acheivement for me so am really over the moon with it!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Awesome stuff! Look amazing will check out article properly later


----------



## Keeks

I've just pulled up in the car park at work and the work men in the van next to me were reading it!!!! Eeek!


----------



## Rykard

will they recognise you? that is the question...


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> will they recognise you? that is the question...


Hope not, very embarrassing.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Hope not, very embarrassing.


be proud of your achievements


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> be proud of your achievements


Thank you, I am happy with how far I've come, still a long way to go but this sport is all about the long haul.


----------



## Keeks

Bit better pic here, this is the online one.


----------



## Sweat

That is ace about the photoshoot and publicity! Good work!

Love the way you are holding an old school massive calculator to prove you work in Finance, hahaha!


----------



## Bad Alan

Congrats Mrs, looking like you're coming in really well in the online pic too. We are all going to need to see more of this bikini though


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> That is ace about the photoshoot and publicity! Good work!
> 
> Love the way you are holding an old school massive calculator to prove you work in Finance, hahaha!


Cheers. Oh and the massive calculator and clipboard is so I can keep count of the amount of quark I consume! 



Bad Alan said:


> Congrats Mrs, looking like you're coming in really well in the online pic too. We are all going to need to see more of this bikini though


Ha ha, of course more bikini shots to follow, not long til comp time now and then there'll be bikini shots galore!


----------



## RACK

Seems strange seeing you with clothes on!! 

Well done Keeks


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Seems strange seeing you with clothes on!!
> 
> Well done Keeks


 :lol: Yes unfortunately I do have to wear clothes at work.  Thank you.

This is why I was going to London at weekend, and not to buy Heat magazine! (Have I put it in your head again now?! :tongue: )


----------



## RACK

JESUS!!! I'd only just got that out of my head! I woke up singing it tuesday! x


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> JESUS!!! I'd only just got that out of my head! I woke up singing it tuesday! x


 :lol: I've still got it in my head! I actually nearly bought a copy at the train station, and just sang the song in my head instead. x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> View attachment 137937
> 
> 
> Bit better pic here, this is the online one.


Nice bikini


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice bikini


Thank you. My super fab pride and joy bikini!


----------



## Keeks

Suprisingly good day today considering I probably had about 4 hours sleep last night, but think excitement just took over today, and lots and lots of coffee! 

Fasted cardio and evening cardio was HIIT on rower then legs tonight. Brutal session and literally crawled out of the gym, horrible but good!

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stande smith machine squats 3 x 20 superset with jump squats 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 5 x 20

SLDL's 5 x 15 superset with lying leg curls 5 x 15

Wobbling lunges 4 x 20

Just over a week to go now and think today was a great boost and a good push to get me though this last week now. Raring to go and very excited now.


----------



## eezy1

read the article today keeks  top spread! all 4 of you looked great


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> read the article today keeks  top spread! all 4 of you looked great


Aww thanks. Hopefully it will inspire women to pick up weights in the gym and not shy away from them. Yeah they looked amazing, and they were lovely too.


----------



## Jay.32

cant wait to see what you bring to the stage hun xxx


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Suprisingly good day today considering I probably had about 4 hours sleep last night, but think excitement just took over today, and lots and lots of coffee!
> 
> Fasted cardio and evening cardio was HIIT on rower then legs tonight. Brutal session and literally crawled out of the gym, horrible but good!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Wide stande smith machine squats 3 x 20 superset with jump squats 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 5 x 20
> 
> SLDL's 5 x 15 superset with lying leg curls 5 x 15
> 
> Wobbling lunges 4 x 20
> 
> Just over a week to go now and think today was a great boost and a good push to get me though this last week now. Raring to go and very excited now.


Good workout, particularly liking the "wobbling lunges"! haha


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> cant wait to see what you bring to the stage hun xxx


Getting really excited now, tan practice this weekend. And of course, bringing to the stage my super fab bikini! :bounce: x


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Good workout, particularly liking the "wobbling lunges"! haha


You liked them, well Im glad someone did cos I certainly didnt! They were evil! :cursing:   But yeah, decent workout so happy with it.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> You liked them, well Im glad someone did cos I certainly didnt! They were evil! :cursing:   But yeah, decent workout so happy with it.


I'm picturing you intentiionally setting out to do wobbly lunges not just that you was knackered. Like drunken Keeks falling all over the place doing lunges... not again!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Getting really excited now, tan practice this weekend. And of course, bringing to the stage my super fab bikini! :bounce: x


ok ok ok i will help you put tan on...xx


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I'm picturing you intentiionally setting out to do wobbly lunges not just that you was knackered. Like drunken Keeks falling all over the place doing lunges... not again!!!!


I've never been that wonky doing them, I was all over the place, would've done better if I'd been drunk I reckon.

Lol, havent been drunken Keeks for a while now, so no doubt will be super drunken Keeks after one drink!



Jay.32 said:


> ok ok ok i will help you put tan on...xx


Thats very kind of you, and no perving whilst doing it! :tongue: x


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I've never been that wonky doing them, I was all over the place, would've done better if I'd been drunk I reckon.
> 
> Lol, havent been drunken Keeks for a while now, so no doubt will be super drunken Keeks after one drink!
> 
> Thats very kind of you, and no perving whilst doing it! :tongue: x


Super drunk after one drink? Cheap date!!


----------



## Jay.32

whats the food plan after show? :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Super drunk after one drink? Cheap date!!


Yep, one drink and a Pot Noodle and I'd be happy as hell. 



Jay.32 said:


> whats the food plan after show? :tongue:


To eat, a lot and everything!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Yep, one drink and a Pot Noodle and I'd be happy as hell.
> 
> To eat, a lot and everything!


Literally LOL @ pot noodle! Not had one in ages. Clean carbs and high protein for me. No fats even... dull!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Literally LOL @ pot noodle! Not had one in ages. Clean carbs and high protein for me. No fats even... dull!


I've been craving Pot Noodles loads, in fact all I think about now is food. All food, lots of food! 

All sounds good for you then, lol.


----------



## dtlv

Hey Keeks - good stuff on your appearance in the Sun... is not my favorite misinformation, err I mean newspaper, but it's gone up in my estimations for having you in it 

Hope all's good


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Hey Keeks - good stuff on your appearance in the Sun... is not my favorite misinformation, err I mean newspaper, but it's gone up in my estimations for having you in it
> 
> Hope all's good


Aww thanks. Yeah it might not be everyone's paper but it's good that they're putting a positive spin on women and weights, hopefully it'll'll inspire and motivate other women.

And no mention of quark either! 

Yes thanks, all good, last week now and bricking it now but also very excited.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Keeks

Rest day today so just double cardio, both sessions hiit on xtrainer. Shattered but it's nearly weekend now and then time for a bit of chill time. 

Definitely think excitement has got me through this last week and its not been too horrendous so I'm hoping the same for next week, and only working up until next Wednesday so shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Jay.32

Exiting times now hun..

How happy are you with yourself???


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Exiting times now hun..
> 
> How happy are you with yourself???


Both happy and not happy. Overall, happy with how things are, and my coach is really happy, she's of the opinion that I'm the best I've looked, as are others, but as always there's the mind games and think I still look rubbish, lol.

Think things should come together now in the last week and fingers crossed, should be ok.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Both happy and not happy. Overall, happy with how things are, and my coach is really happy, she's of the opinion that I'm the best I've looked, as are others, but as always there's the mind games and think I still look rubbish, lol.
> 
> Think things should come together now in the last week and fingers crossed, should be ok.


send me a pic... you know im always honest with you xxxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> send me a pic... you know im always honest with you xxxx


 :lol: Can't decide if you're being pervy or helpful there. :tongue: x


----------



## Northern Lass

If your coach says you're looking good then you are!! The mind can def play tricks... so don't listen to it :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> :lol: Can't decide if you're being pervy or helpful there. :tongue: x


I am trying to be helpful... but I cant help it if I love your bod too..

I will be strictly professional this once xx


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> If your coach says you're looking good then you are!! The mind can def play tricks... so don't listen to it :tongue:


Thanks hun. I know that its my mind, so just trying to shake it, but good to have that little doubt as it's pushing me to get through the tough bits.

My clothes are really loose, even elasticated baggy pants and I look like cr4p, so know that I'm nearly there, just hope that my legs/glutes tighten up enough next week.



Jay.32 said:


> I am trying to be helpful... but I cant help it if I love your bod too..
> 
> I will be strictly professional this once xx


 :tongue: This once?! :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Morning!

Hope all's well and the below doesn't represent your day.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Aww thanks. Yeah it might not be everyone's paper but it's good that they're putting a positive spin on women and weights, hopefully it'll'll inspire and motivate other women.
> 
> And no mention of quark either!
> 
> Yes thanks, all good, last week now and bricking it now but also very excited.
> 
> Hope all is well with you.


Exactly, is quite rare nowadays to see a positive spin in the media for anything bodybuilding of physique related... big thumbs up. I must admit though when I read on here that you were in the paper my first thought was that it might be a headline like "World Record Quark Consumer Consumes Millionth Tub"... 

Am good thanks, although not adjusting to the winter well... leg session later though and that's enough to distract me from all other misery, being the grand misery of them all :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Morning!
> 
> Hope all's well and the below doesn't represent your day.


Ha ha, that's ace! And that is me!

Still super craving Pot Noodles! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Exactly, is quite rare nowadays to see a positive spin in the media for anything bodybuilding of physique related... big thumbs up. I must admit though when I read on here that you were in the paper my first thought was that it might be a headline like "World Record Quark Consumer Consumes Millionth Tub"...
> 
> Am good thanks, although not adjusting to the winter well... leg session later though and that's enough to distract me from all other misery, being the grand misery of them all :lol:


Lol, millionth tub of quark, that was consumed aggggggges ago! And that's different from the response I've had from a lot of people (mainly men) that when I said I was in The Sun, immediate response.......'Page 3?' :lol:

Yes, it's been positive on the whole, and had some really good feedback, messages from people saying its been motivational and that they would love to look like me, a goal/physique to aim for.

As ever though, there were some negative comments, as in 'That's disgusting, Why would women want to do that to themselves, etc' but I'm doing this for me, no one else and those comments haven't even bothered me, which is great for me as at one time, they would've done.

I've come along way, and still got a huge way to go, but as a whole, I look at myself and I'm happy with how I look, (well, more or less.) I know I need to continue doing what I'm doing, and will never be 100% happy as none of us probably will be, but I am happy with things and how I'm developing, and to have people say they want to look like me is just amazing.

Lol, winter is finally taking hold now, cosy time in front of the fire, but glad you're well apart from that. And enjoy your leg session, as you know, I love leg sessions so think of me and my non-whingeing about leg days.


----------



## Keeks

Weekend!  Which means triple cardio, weights, posing and routine practice, before the final week! 

Food shopping tonight was pure torture, wanted to cry, kick people and buy absolutely everything, especially king size pot noodles. Have decided that next week I'll be having a mini feast after my comp so can't wait for that and I have a week to plan it. 

Also, I'm at my most depleted now after 6 low carb days but upper body looks pretty good, so happy with that.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Weekend!  Which means triple cardio, weights, posing and routine practice, before the final week!
> 
> Food shopping tonight was pure torture, wanted to cry, kick people and buy absolutely everything, especially king size pot noodles. Have decided that next week I'll be having a mini feast after my comp so can't wait for that and I have a week to plan it.
> 
> Also, I'm at my most depleted now after 6 low carb days but upper body looks pretty good, so happy with that.


Lol, you really are fantasising about the pot noodles. Haha. I'm craving skittles but apart from that nothing else. Just love skittles!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Lol, you really are fantasising about the pot noodles. Haha. I'm craving skittles but apart from that nothing else. Just love skittles!


Oh yes, can't stop thinking about pot noodles!

My manager got some skittles yesterday and it's one thing that I don't want, probably about the only thing, but I'm safe with skittle talk.


----------



## Jay.32

Good morning celeb keeks xxx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Good morning celeb keeks xxx


Lol, good morning ya daft s0d.  Although my gran does think I'm the mini celeb of the family, she's well chuffed about it, bless her. xxx


----------



## Keeks

Another good week progress wise, happy Keeks makes tiny Keeks! :thumbup1:

Weight's still coming down, so are measurements, so all in all, going good. Mid section is also starting to come in a bit better now, in fact all upper body is looking slightly better. One week to go......... :bounce:

Will get some progress pics up later alhtough not the best due to it being super glum outside.

Anyway, fasted cardio done which was a power walk this morning, and saw about 58 magpies :cursing: Was super windy but felt really nice and refreshing. Mini legs & chest, HIIT on Xtrainer and then tabata and practice this aft with another tip to the vets with Boris but just for a quick blood test. Hopefully should sleep well tonight as high carb day.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Another good week progress wise, happy Keeks makes tiny Keeks! :thumbup1:
> 
> Weight's still coming down, so are measurements, so all in all, going good. Mid section is also starting to come in a bit better now, in fact all upper body is looking slightly better. One week to go......... :bounce:
> 
> Will get some progress pics up later alhtough not the best due to it being super glum outside.
> 
> Anyway, fasted cardio done which was a power walk this morning, and saw about 58 magpies :cursing: Was super windy but felt really nice and refreshing. Mini legs & chest, HIIT on Xtrainer and then tabata and practice this aft with another tip to the vets with Boris but just for a quick blood test. Hopefully should sleep well tonight as high carb day.


Big pat on the back for another good week! 

Any thoughts on your "mini" post 1st contest feast? Guessing Quark, Pot Noodle and a Kirspy Kreme! Tell me off if I'm not meant to be bringing up food this close to comp time! Haha


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Big pat on the back for another good week!
> 
> Any thoughts on your "mini" post 1st contest feast? Guessing Quark, Pot Noodle and a Kirspy Kreme! Tell me off if I'm not meant to be bringing up food this close to comp time! Haha


Cheers! 

POT NOODLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to nip out earlier for a few bits and I've been buying food!  Think the Krispy Kremes will be after all comps, planning a trip to Nando's followed by KK's, but yep, there'll be quark in there somewhere. Will pic whore my food stash in a bit, of course there's more to com, and I wont eat it all, but it'll be nice to have a selection to choose from.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Cheers!
> 
> POT NOODLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had to nip out earlier for a few bits and I've been buying food!  Think the Krispy Kremes will be after all comps, planning a trip to Nando's followed by KK's, but yep, there'll be quark in there somewhere. Will pic whore my food stash in a bit, of course there's more to com, and I wont eat it all, but it'll be nice to have a selection to choose from.


Picturing this...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Picturing this...
> 
> View attachment 138043


Hmmm, maybe for starters!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Another good week progress wise, happy Keeks makes tiny Keeks! :thumbup1:
> 
> Weight's still coming down, so are measurements, so all in all, going good. Mid section is also starting to come in a bit better now, in fact all upper body is looking slightly better. One week to go......... :bounce:
> 
> Will get some progress pics up later alhtough not the best due to it being super glum outside.
> 
> Anyway, fasted cardio done which was a power walk this morning, and saw about 58 magpies :cursing: Was super windy but felt really nice and refreshing. Mini legs & chest, HIIT on Xtrainer and then tabata and practice this aft with another tip to the vets with Boris but just for a quick blood test. Hopefully should sleep well tonight as high carb day.


Tape is in sight,nearly at the finish line buddy xx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Tape is in sight,nearly at the finish line buddy xx


Yeah, I can see the end and its getting exciting!!! :bounce: And thanks for the reps. xx


----------



## Keeks

Time for some pic whoring.......the start of my food stash! Im craving pretty much everything that gets mentioned at the minute, massive craving for Horlicks, POT NOODLES and of course to keep protien in I went for Peri Peri Chicken  and you can also see a Sport chocolate bar thing, so think that's a safe thing to eat, and weird Llama shaped snacks :confused1: 



Progress pics to follow, I'm being a right pic whore today.


----------



## Keeks

So I'm 1 week out now, pretty happy I think, weight is at 123.4lbs, which is about 3.5lbs up from last year, but waist and bum are approx 1 inch smaller than the same time last year. Think I look more solid than last year and coach has said I've come along a lot, and now my bikini has been unveiled, I can post pics in it.



Final week ahead and so excited, and think once the tan goes on and water manipulation starts, should look good. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mal

Good work keeks...


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Good work keeks...


Cheers mal, getting there, nearly carrot cake time! :bounce:


----------



## greekgod

amazed the difference to yr legs since May, looking good Keeks... well done, nearly there...!!!


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> amazed the difference to yr legs since May, looking good Keeks... well done, nearly there...!!!


Thank you. I've worked so hard on improving legs, with all summer cardio being power walking then HIIT on Xtrainer for last probably 6-8 weeks, really has helped, then 2 main session and a 3rd mini leg session every week, happy with the results now it's come to this point, I know its been worth it. 

Hope you're well and things are going well with training.


----------



## CJ

Keeks said:


> Thank you. I've worked so hard on improving legs, with all summer cardio being power walking then HIIT on Xtrainer for last probably 6-8 weeks, really has helped, then 2 main session and a 3rd mini leg session every week, happy with the results now it's come to this point, I know its been worth it.
> 
> Hope you're well and things are going well with training.


Looking good chunks


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Looking good, all the best of luck


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Time for some pic whoring.......the start of my food stash! Im craving pretty much everything that gets mentioned at the minute, massive craving for Horlicks, POT NOODLES and of course to keep protien in I went for Peri Peri Chicken  and you can also see a Sport chocolate bar thing, so think that's a safe thing to eat, and weird Llama shaped snacks :confused1:
> 
> View attachment 138049
> View attachment 138050
> View attachment 138051
> 
> 
> Progress pics to follow, I'm being a right pic whore today.


LMAO, class little collection of food here! Beef and Chicken pot noodles, think you're right, they'll have at least 200g of good protein in each! Llama snacks is random as fack!


----------



## Sweat

Nailing it in those most recent progress shots Keeks, really looking great and improved a lot. Good work.


----------



## Keeks

CJ said:


> Looking good chunks


Cheers fatty. 



mygym said:


> Looking good, all the best of luck


Thank you, and thank you. 



Sweat said:


> LMAO, class little collection of food here! Beef and Chicken pot noodles, think you're right, they'll have at least 200g of good protein in each! Llama snacks is random as fack!


Yeah what a bizarre thing, llama snacks, but had to get them just cos they were so bizarre!



Sweat said:


> Nailing it in those most recent progress shots Keeks, really looking great and improved a lot. Good work.


Thank you. Happy with overall improvements and changes, still a work in progress but happy enough with how this last year has gone.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So I'm 1 week out now, pretty happy I think, weight is at 123.4lbs, which is about 3.5lbs up from last year, but waist and bum are approx 1 inch smaller than the same time last year. Think I look more solid than last year and coach has said I've come along a lot, and now my bikini has been unveiled, I can post pics in it.
> 
> View attachment 138056
> View attachment 138057
> View attachment 138058
> View attachment 138059
> View attachment 138060
> View attachment 138061
> View attachment 138062
> View attachment 138063
> View attachment 138064
> View attachment 138065
> View attachment 138066
> View attachment 138067
> View attachment 138068
> View attachment 138069
> View attachment 138070
> View attachment 138071
> View attachment 138072
> View attachment 138073
> 
> 
> Final week ahead and so excited, and think once the tan goes on and water manipulation starts, should look good. Fingers crossed!


Wow! Keeks, you look FANTASTIC !.

:wub:

Cant wait to see pics of you on stage.

All that hard work is paying off. Well done young lady X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Wow! Keeks, you look FANTASTIC !.
> 
> :wub:
> 
> Cant wait to see pics of you on stage.
> 
> All that hard work is paying off. Well done young lady X


Aww thank you. Getting there I think. Very excited now about getting on stage, starting to feel very real.  x


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks I see the walking lunges have paid off  that ASS lol


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Keeks I see the walking lunges have paid off  that ASS lol


Ha ha, yep, they seem to be doing the trick!


----------



## 25434

Morning Keeks, as per norm, really great pics, you look fabberrrrluss missis....

Not long now, and I'm keeping all things crossed and whoot whooting your run down to the comp...if you were a bit nearer I would come to cheer you on....but will be doing that anyhow from the deep south....beeeeeeg lurrrrrrv....


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning Keeks, as per norm, really great pics, you look fabberrrrluss missis....
> 
> Not long now, and I'm keeping all things crossed and whoot whooting your run down to the comp...if you were a bit nearer I would come to cheer you on....but will be doing that anyhow from the deep south....beeeeeeg lurrrrrrv....


Aww thanks Flubs, think Im getting there, lol. 

Yeah its come around quickly, especially over the last few weeks which have flown. And thank you, I'll listen out for your cheering, but I am a little deaf so might not hear but thank you. 

Hope you're well and having a nice weekend. xxx


----------



## Queenie

Afternoon Miss!

How's today going for ya?


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Afternoon Miss!
> 
> How's today going for ya?


Afternoon. All good ta, usual training etc but ok. You?


----------



## TELBOR

Looking awesome missus :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Time for some pic whoring.......the start of my food stash! Im craving pretty much everything that gets mentioned at the minute, massive craving for Horlicks, POT NOODLES and of course to keep protien in I went for Peri Peri Chicken  and you can also see a Sport chocolate bar thing, so think that's a safe thing to eat, and weird Llama shaped snacks :confused1:
> 
> View attachment 138049
> View attachment 138050
> View attachment 138051
> 
> 
> Progress pics to follow, I'm being a right pic whore today.


Give the Horlicks to Ginger ben. Looking great though girl


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Looking awesome missus :beer:


Cheers, goes to show what zumba, kissing my teeth and choc ices do. 

You should see me right now.......blue vest and dar gainz, pic to follow soon. :lol:



sxbarnes said:


> Give the Horlicks to Ginger ben. Looking great though girl


 :confused1: Cant wait for the Horlicks! And thank you.


----------



## Keeks

Another day done and weekend flown and I am looking forward to having my weekends back. All I do is train/cardio/practice/prep food and then its Monday again.

Anyway, fasted cardio was power walk, then bi's, tri's & abs, then HIIT on Xtrainer, posing & routine practice and I keep changing my mind about which music, then tabata and now trial tan time, just one arm so looks a little bizarre.

Early night tonight, then the final week starts. Been getting very excited but nerves have kicked in propely now and Im absolutely bricking it, and those nerves will only get worse from now on. Its going to be a fun up & down week I think. :turned:


----------



## Tom90

Keep your head in the game, you look like you're doing just fine to me!


----------



## Keeks

Tom90 said:


> Keep your head in the game, you look like you're doing just fine to me!


Thank you. I know I've had wobbles but know this is where I will get super wobbly, lol! Head down and crack on, that's what I'll be trying to do anyway.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :confused1: Cant wait for the Horlicks! And thank you.


The ginger one keeps being poorly. He needs your Horlicks!

Love the llama snacks where do you get em. Reminds me when there were hedgehog crisps! :beer:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> The ginger one keeps being poorly. He needs your Horlicks!
> 
> Love the llama snacks where do you get em. Reminds me when there were hedgehog crisps! :beer:


Ha ha, yeah Horlicks and MTFU pills. 

I got the snacks from a local shop, only got them as they were so bizarre! Hedgehog crisps, dont know them but I would buy them as same with the llama things, just weird so I would buy and eat them! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Just realised am mixing Horlicks up with complan:cursing:


----------



## Keeks

@R0BLET Check out my dark gainz complete with blue vest!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Just realised am mixing Horlicks up with complan:cursing:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yeah Horlicks and MTFU pills.
> 
> I got the snacks from a local shop, only got them as they were so bizarre! Hedgehog crisps, dont know them but I would buy them as same with the llama things, just weird so I would buy and eat them! :thumbup1:


Oi!


----------



## sxbarnes

Llama snacks are in tesco. Headed by the deli llama. Marketing boys on acid again?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Oi!


Sorry! :innocent: Tbh, I've heard how bad man flu is so you have my full sympathy, hope ya feeling better.



sxbarnes said:


> Llama snacks are in tesco. Headed by the deli llama. Marketing boys on acid again?


I've just spat my beansprouts out readin that, simple things n all that! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> @R0BLET Check out my dark gainz complete with blue vest!
> 
> View attachment 138139
> View attachment 138140


Jesus!!

I need to up my game don't I ?!

Efforts will be doubled


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Jesus!!
> 
> I need to up my game don't I ?!
> 
> Efforts will be doubled


It's all in the blue vest, srs.


----------



## Keeks

:bounce: The final week........eeeek! :bounce:

I've got the final week run down plan and had a mini freak out last night reading it, good knows why as its pretty much routine and what's been done in the past but still it brought more nerves but more excitement. And coach is mega excited, and know she'll keep me sane this week which is good and will be needed.

Cardio the same till Thursday, slight change in training split, last legs session tomorrow then just upper body with lots of posing etc.

Water increases from today with increased vit c and dandelion root. Diet the same but having a high carb day Thursday.

And that's about it. Working till Wednesday, then a few days to chill etc. Then this time next week, I'll have a mini food hangover. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well done keeks, enjoy the ride to the finish! Food binge awaits! Oh and a big shiny trophy!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Well done keeks, enjoy the ride to the finish! Food binge awaits! Oh and a big shiny trophy!


I know, cant wait for the food! :bounce:

Tbh, a trophy would be ace but not banking on it this time. I think some of the girls who have just done the Universe will be competing, but I'm happy with how I've improved and I know I've done all I can so I'm happy with that.

I am more hopeful of the NAC show, fingers crossed for a trophy there, and if I can place top 6 at the UK show I would be over the moon but overall, I'm just happy with how I've got through this prep and how I can see some good changes.


----------



## TELBOR

Not long now!!

I'm positive you'll walk away with a trophy keeks


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Not long now!!
> 
> I'm positive you'll walk away with a trophy keeks


Aww cheers, we'll see. And if no trophies this season, we will have to go hardcore on the zumba next year!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> @R0BLET Check out my dark gainz complete with blue vest!
> 
> View attachment 138139
> View attachment 138140


That is hella dark!

Tans are over rated, pale white casper look is the best... erm... need to get back on MT2 soon!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> That is hella dark!
> 
> Tans are over rated, pale white casper look is the best... erm... need to get back on MT2 soon!!


Ha ha, that wasn't the proper colour, will be darker than that.  More coats to be added after that.

Lol, the rest of me did look like casper compared to my arm.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Aww cheers, we'll see. And if no trophies this season, we will have to go hardcore on the zumba next year!


Pmsl

I'm up for some hardcore Zumba sessions :wink: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> I'm up for some hardcore Zumba sessions :wink: :lol:


Cool, hardcore zumba 4 x per week, should get us looking bang on! :thumb: And less of the winking, no funny business when it comes to zumba! :tongue:


----------



## 25434

Go keeeeeeeeeeks, go keeeeeeeeeks, go keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks.....

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa cha cha chaaaaaa...:blink:O


----------



## Keeks

Horrible day today, feel like death. At one point this afternoon I just wanted to crawl under my desk and curl up in a ball, but then that would only last for two minutes before another toilet trip would be needed, I've made more pee trips today than ever, its been all drinking and peeing.

Anyway, fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, then legs tonight, predominantly quads, with hams/glutes tomorrow and thats it then for legs. HIIT on rower after then posing/routine practice which was just awful, every muscle in my body aches like foook, and nerves increasing literally by the hour. Thankfully only two more days to work, which is a good job as my concentration span is about 30 seconds and just everything agitates me. Moan over and now for star fishing. 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 4 x 20

Smith machine squats 4 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 30

Leg press 4 x 20

Walking lunges 4 x 20


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Go keeeeeeeeeeks, go keeeeeeeeeks, go keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks.....
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Zuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa cha cha chaaaaaa...:blink:O


Come and join our zumba, we could have a UKM zumba-thon! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Come and join our zumba, we could have a UKM zumba-thon! :thumb:


So it's me, you and @Flubs..... Sounds good 

And stop moaning, if you want to crawl under your desk just do it :lol:

Not long now, Thursday is carb day! So T-minus 48 hours when you wake up tomorrow :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> So it's me, you and @Flubs..... Sounds good
> 
> And stop moaning, if you want to crawl under your desk just do it :lol:
> 
> Not long now, Thursday is carb day! So T-minus 48 hours when you wake up tomorrow :beer:


Lol, roll on the zumba-thon! :bounce:

You know, I might just do it tomorrow, and if my boss asks me what Im doing, I'll just blame you. I'm glad Ive only got 2 more days to do, and going to do some retail therapy on Thursday so its all good! 

I sent my coach some more pics this morning, sending them on a daily basis and she's not yet sure about high carb day, depending on how my shoulders look tomorrow, high carb might be Friday instead, and I soooooooooo cant wait for it, so I do hope its Thursday.


----------



## Bad Alan

Eveninggggggggg 

Everything going well it seems still mindset wise and looking very good now Mrs, excited to get up and show off your hard work?

Not long left at work then you can get your feet up and cruise into the weekend 

What's training like this week? When's cardio finish?


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Eveninggggggggg
> 
> Everything going well it seems still mindset wise and looking very good now Mrs, excited to get up and show off your hard work?
> 
> Not long left at work then you can get your feet up and cruise into the weekend
> 
> What's training like this week? When's cardio finish?


Evening! 

Yeah I think so, feel like death, just like a wired agigtated feeling, cant stop peeing and thinking of food, so all on track that way.  Nerves kicking in big time, absolutely bricking it but sooo excited! :bounce: Cant wait to get on stage now, all glammed up and ready to pose!

Think it will do my good having a few days off work, so that I can just get my head together and chill, really looking forward to that.

Quads tonight, hams/glutes tomorrow, then all upper body, spilt until Friday which is my last session. Cardio the same until last session on Thursday. Complete rest on Saturday. Phew!


----------



## tonyc74

Great pics !

What make is the tan? Are you having sunbeds or spray tan first or just straight in with it?


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Evening!
> 
> Yeah I think so, feel like death, just like a wired agigtated feeling, cant stop peeing and thinking of food, so all on track that way.  Nerves kicking in big time, absolutely bricking it but sooo excited! :bounce: Cant wait to get on stage now, all glammed up and ready to pose!
> 
> Think it will do my good having a few days off work, so that I can just get my head together and chill, really looking forward to that.
> 
> Quads tonight, hams/glutes tomorrow, then all upper body, spilt until Friday which is my last session. Cardio the same until last session on Thursday. Complete rest on Saturday. Phew!


I would offer you my secret night time peeing tip but don't think you'd go for it 

You've got your game plan sorted it seems so roll on Sunday! The few days off should just let you enjoy the run in and train when it suits, nap on the sofa and relax so the changes can happen! Shame you'll be up every 5 mins for a pee lol


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> Great pics !
> 
> What make is the tan? Are you having sunbeds or spray tan first or just straight in with it?


Thank you. The team was one coat of La pro tan, then one coat of Dream tan.

I've been on sunbeds a few times per week, but doesn't do much anyway when this tan goes on. I'll be doing a coat of La pro tan on Friday night, showering that off on Saturday to leave a nice base, then one or two coats of Jan tana on Saturday, then one or two coats of Dream tan. With the dream tan, I've got two shades of it and use a coat of both.



Bad Alan said:


> I would offer you my secret night time peeing tip but don't think you'd go for it
> 
> You've got your game plan sorted it seems so roll on Sunday! The few days off should just let you enjoy the run in and train when it suits, nap on the sofa and relax so the changes can happen! Shame you'll be up every 5 mins for a pee lol


Lol, I'm thinking that's along the lines of peeing in a bottle, and no I'm not doing that and can't do that. :lol:

Yep, all sorted really, the beauty of having a coach, she's says and I do, plus it takes pressure off with not having to think. And will be nice having that time to chill and sleep if needed, which probably will be as up so many times through the night, I bl00dy love this stage of prep.


----------



## Keeks

Zombie state this morning, roll on bed time. 

Extra cardio today will be even more pee trips as diuretics start today, so drink, pee, repeat.

Fasted cardio is hiit on xtrainer, hams/glutes tonight followed by hiit on rower. Then posing and routine practice and although routine is sorted, can't just decide on a song, keep changing my mind. :confused1:

Have a good un!


----------



## Queenie

Nearly there, Keeks! You're doing awesome


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Nearly there, Keeks! You're doing awesome


Cheers hun!  I always find this last bit weird, exciting but just want it to be show day now, but want more time to get ready. Oh, and cry a lot, lol, but for no apparent reason.


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:


> Cheers hun!  I always find this last bit weird, exciting but just want it to be show day now, but want more time to get ready. Oh, and cry a lot, lol, but for no apparent reason.


Lol I do that and I'm not prepping  girl stuff. I can imagine it's exciting seeing the changes but mentally draining.


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Lol I do that and I'm not prepping  girl stuff. I can imagine it's exciting seeing the changes but mentally draining.


Lol, it feels like 100 times worse than girls stuff at times. I can get quite emotional and think all other feelings are amplified too. It's ace when you do see changes but then I find myself questioning the changes too so have to look back at pics and stats etc. Complete head mess through and through.

This prep has been by far the toughest mentally, I'm drained. The last two preps I've had a lot going on in my life so that's helped take my mind off prep slightly, but this one has been all about prep and its been so tough, so much doubt and constant mind games. Coach has helped loads though, and know it's been worth it all.


----------



## Ginger Ben

So impressed with your determination keeks and the results in latest pics show It's been worth it. Nearly show time!!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> So impressed with your determination keeks and the results in latest pics show It's been worth it. Nearly show time!!


Thanks Ben. I'm happy with overall improvements, so just need to now bring it all together in this last week. However, still a month to go after this comp so whatever I'm not happy with this time, I'll then have another month to see what can be done.

And yes it's part determination, but part stubborness, I'm a woman and can be very stubborn and at times!  I will not give up, no matter how tough it gets, and also makes it feel more worthwhile when you do get there.


----------



## tonyc74

Thanks...ill try the pro tan if i look good enough


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> Thanks...ill try the pro tan if i look good enough


The LA pro tan can look very different on different people, if you use that, do a trial run first as it can come out very dark. Good for a base tan though.

What show is it your doing?


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> The LA pro tan can look very different on different people, if you use that, do a trial run first as it can come out very dark. Good for a base tan though.
> 
> What show is it your doing?


i better do some sunbeds only 5.5 weeks to go. Im doing miami pro muscle model

i had backed out a few weeks a go due to lots of stress like loosing my job and money but now ive decided to get back on but im way too fat so im on pure keto now and cardio every day will see how i look in a month and then decide eek !


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> i better do some sunbeds only 5.5 weeks to go. Im doing miami pro muscle model
> 
> i had backed out a few weeks a go due to lots of stress like loosing my job and money but now ive decided to get back on but im way too fat so im on pure keto now and cardio every day will see how i look in a month and then decide eek !


Sounds good, give it your all and see how you get on, a shock to the body might bring it all together. Hope you get there anyway.


----------



## Keeks

:cursing: Someone has brought a huge massive chocolate cake and biscuits into work today as it's their birthday and it's very hard to stop myself nicking the cake and running off into the sunset with it, it looks amazing! I want cake!!!!!!!


----------



## mal

cake...nom nom. ive just had 200grams plus of raw oats...stunning legs in a bit.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> cake...nom nom. ive just had 200grams plus of raw oats...stunning legs in a bit.


I would kill for that many oats right now. Or just any other food, and especially cake. 

I've got legs tonight but last leg session, yay. Have a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Sounds good, give it your all and see how you get on, a shock to the body might bring it all together. Hope you get there anyway.


my plan is

30 mins fasted cardio ed - steady state

30 mins pwo cardio - steady state

full keto refeed this saturday afternoon

2nd week fully keto 1 hour cardio fasted

3 rd week up pro drop fats and add carbs around workout up cardio to 1 hour fated 30 mins post

looks ok in my eyes anyway lol! i dont need to be bodybuilder lean but around 8% at least will see if i can do it !

do you prefer hit? its quicker at least!


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> my plan is
> 
> 30 mins fasted cardio ed - steady state
> 
> 30 mins pwo cardio - steady state
> 
> full keto refeed this saturday afternoon
> 
> 2nd week fully keto 1 hour cardio fasted
> 
> 3 rd week up pro drop fats and add carbs around workout up cardio to 1 hour fated 30 mins post
> 
> looks ok in my eyes anyway lol! i dont need to be bodybuilder lean but around 8% at least will see if i can do it !
> 
> do you prefer hit? its quicker at least!


I mix up cardio all though prep, so will do HIIT and steady state. The last 6-8 weeks though , i've been really trying to bring on my legs so have been doing mostly Xtrainer, 15 mins of intervals, then 20-25mins steady state, absolutely horrible but has been worth it. I do prefer power walking fasted, but now the mornings are dark, dont go out as much apart from weekends when I can go a bit later therefore its lighter.

Think my body does like the change of cardio, and also do tabata too which I really rate, again horrible whilst doing it but great cardio imo.

Just do your best as I'm sure you will, and sure you'll get there. Make changes along the way if needed and just think of getting up on that stage, it'll all be worth it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Another day done, and another 325 toilet trips! Sick of drinking and peeing now! Last leg session done :bounce: now more nervous, more excited and more agitated, but closer to show time! 

Legs

Lying hams curls 4 x 20

Cable glute kick backs 4 x 20

Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 4 x 20 of each

Abductors 4 x 20

SLDL's 4 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 4 x20

One more day at work, 4 more cardio sessions left to do. :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

Whoop whoop on last leg session and 1 more day down. Soon can just ride it in to comp and think about the dirty pot noodles and mini splurge post comp!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Whoop whoop on last leg session and 1 more day down. Soon can just ride it in to comp and think about the dirty pot noodles and mini splurge post comp!


Im so excited about the food afterwards, Im making a mental list and going shopping on Saturday, its going to be epic!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Im so excited about the food afterwards, Im making a mental list and going shopping on Saturday, its going to be epic!


You've defo earned it! You'll have a negative waist size soon or people will start saying they have guns bigger than your waist!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> You've defo earned it! You'll have a negative waist size soon or people will start saying they have guns bigger than your waist!


Lol, I dont want my tiny waist to go but in 5 weeks time, it'll start fading fast. Im just looking forward to eating normally, of course some treats but normal food will be ace.


----------



## Keeks

Last day at work, woo hoo! :bounce: Even more zombie-fied this morning, many toilet trips through the night and hunger pangs through the roof, however looking better each morning. 

Have a good un folks. :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Last day at work, woo hoo! :bounce: Even more zombie-fied this morning, many toilet trips through the night and hunger pangs through the roof, however looking better each morning.
> 
> Have a good un folks. :thumbup1:


So excited for you keeks, you have worked ever so hard. Big hugs hun x


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> So excited for you keeks, you have worked ever so hard. Big hugs hun x


Thank you hun!  Nerves setting in BIG time now, eeeek! x


----------



## Keeks

Slight change of plan today, and today will be my high carb day. After sending pics to coach this morning, we both agree that going into my 4th low carb day I look best, so therefore having high carbs today, and once I drop water on Sunday, I should look decent, still full but nice and tight.

All veg stops tomorrow, but other than that, diet is the same. 1/2 day left to work thank god as concentration is below zero. Cant wait to fall into bed tonight with a decent amount of carbs, should knock me out a little anyway, between pee trips at least.


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Slight change of plan today, and today will be my high carb day. After sending pics to coach this morning, we both agree that going into my 4th low carb day I look best, so therefore having high carbs today, and once I drop water on Sunday, I should look decent, still full but nice and tight.
> 
> All veg stops tomorrow, but other than that, diet is the same. 1/2 day left to work thank god as concentration is below zero. Cant wait to fall into bed tonight with a decent amount of carbs, should knock me out a little anyway, between pee trips at least.


whats the reason behind dropping the veg? interesting!

are you still water loading?

im the same the water has almost calmed down now after 4 days no carb but literaally had to wee twice the other night at 3 and 5 am!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Slight change of plan today, and today will be my high carb day. After sending pics to coach this morning, we both agree that going into my 4th low carb day I look best, so therefore having high carbs today, and once I drop water on Sunday, I should look decent, still full but nice and tight.
> 
> All veg stops tomorrow, but other than that, diet is the same. 1/2 day left to work thank god as concentration is below zero. Cant wait to fall into bed tonight with a decent amount of carbs, should knock me out a little anyway, between pee trips at least.


Yay at last day at work and double yay at some carbs for you, enjoy!!



tonyc74 said:


> whats the reason behind dropping the veg? interesting!
> 
> are you still water loading?
> 
> im the same the water has almost calmed down now after 4 days no carb but literaally had to wee twice the other night at 3 and 5 am!


Twice is nought mate, i'm like a race horse 6-7 times a night when dieting and on high vit C.


----------



## 25434

come on keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks, come on keeeeeeeeeeeeks.. :bounce: :bounce:

It's the final countdowwwwwwwwwn...do do dooooo dooo doooooo do do do do do doooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..

In for the final hurrah Keeks..whoot whoot......xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> whats the reason behind dropping the veg? interesting!
> 
> are you still water loading?
> 
> im the same the water has almost calmed down now after 4 days no carb but literaally had to wee twice the other night at 3 and 5 am!


To reduce bloating as much as possible and drain more fluid.

Yep, water intake is at approx 8 litres per day, plus diuretics, and will stop water Saturday afternoon, plenty of time to dry out. Im up usually about 2-3 times per night every night for a pee, but now it must be 5-6 times, no wonder I've been like a zombie for the past few days. 



Sweat said:


> Yay at last day at work and double yay at some carbs for you, enjoy!!
> 
> Twice is nought mate, i'm like a race horse 6-7 times a night when dieting and on high vit C.


Lol, yep, Im near that on the toilet trips. And yes, carbs and now no work and only 2 more cardio sessions left!!! :bounce:



Flubs said:


> come on keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks, come on keeeeeeeeeeeeks.. :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> It's the final countdowwwwwwwwwn...do do dooooo dooo doooooo do do do do do doooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..
> 
> In for the final hurrah Keeks..whoot whoot......xxxxxxxxxx


 :bounce: Yay!!! Excited!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## tonyc74

Sweat said:


> Yay at last day at work and double yay at some carbs for you, enjoy!!
> 
> Twice is nought mate, i'm like a race horse 6-7 times a night when dieting and on high vit C.


ha ha ive not even started on the water yet prob 3 litres a day and 3g vit c dread to think when i up it!


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> To reduce bloating as much as possible and drain more fluid.
> 
> Yep, water intake is at approx 8 litres per day, plus diuretics, and will stop water Saturday afternoon, plenty of time to dry out. Im up usually about 2-3 times per night every night for a pee, but now it must be 5-6 times, no wonder I've been like a zombie for the past few days.


when is comp sunday? 8 litres christ! so carbing uplater this week more?

have to say i nearly caved today had a real bad hypo on treadmill shaking and sweating luckily its passed just had veal meat balls with cheese and broc has supressed appetite for a bit might have to trickle crabs in next week if this carries on


----------



## Keeks

Another day done but it was tough. Feeling ropey, fed up and absolutely sick of drinking and peeing now. Its hard work being at work too and going to the loo every 5 minutes. Thankfully my boss is ace and does understand, but even still its a pain.

Fasted cardio was HIIT on Xtrainer, then chest, bi's & abs followed by HIIT on Xtrainer, then posing again which was awful. Struggled with cardio, every minute felt like double and felt really light-headed after. But done, and only two more cardio sessions left to do.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 12

Incline db flies 3 x 15

Single arm cable flies 3 x 12

Press ups 3 x 20

Bi's

Seated db curls 3 x 15

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Few days off work now to chill out, and really looking forward to it. Hopefully I can keep my head relatively straight and together without freaking out too much.


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> ha ha ive not even started on the water yet prob 3 litres a day and 3g vit c dread to think when i up it!


Oh dear, so much more fun to come! :lol:



tonyc74 said:


> when is comp sunday? 8 litres christ! so carbing uplater this week more?
> 
> have to say i nearly caved today had a real bad hypo on treadmill shaking and sweating luckily its passed just had veal meat balls with cheese and broc has supressed appetite for a bit might have to trickle crabs in next week if this carries on


Yep, comp is on Sunday. This is my last high carb day, and other than than, low carbs until show time. Its slightly different for women and not as much need to carb up. I look better after a few days of low carbs. I had my last high carb day on Saturday, then every morning since I've sent my coach pics, and we both agree that today (4th low carb day) I looked best so I will compete on the 4th low carb day.

Lol, yep its a lot of water, and vit c increases day by day, dandelion root to at every meal, so should be dry as a bone come Sunday.

I've never done full keto, but can have funny light-headed do's, not pleasant but thing is to not cave, crack on and adjust diet if needed, but try as best not to cave. Next time perhaps try sucking on a boiled sweet, might just help a little?


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Oh dear, so much more fun to come! :lol:
> 
> Yep, comp is on Sunday. This is my last high carb day, and other than than, low carbs until show time. Its slightly different for women and not as much need to carb up. I look better after a few days of low carbs. I had my last high carb day on Saturday, then every morning since I've sent my coach pics, and we both agree that today (4th low carb day) I looked best so I will compete on the 4th low carb day.
> 
> Lol, yep its a lot of water, and vit c increases day by day, dandelion root to at every meal, so should be dry as a bone come Sunday.
> 
> I've never done full keto, but can have funny light-headed do's, not pleasant but thing is to not cave, crack on and adjust diet if needed, but try as best not to cave. Next time perhaps try sucking on a boiled sweet, might just help a little?


sounds good coasting in now just a few days to go!

nope im fine i just might have to rework next weeks diet to include 100g carb pre and post workout and then up protein that might be more manageable only 3 days to go until i can eat some carbs


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> sounds good coasting in now just a few days to go!
> 
> nope im fine i just might have to rework next weeks diet to include 100g carb pre and post workout and then up protein that might be more manageable only 3 days to go until i can eat some carbs


Lol, counting down the days to carbs, I know that feeling, but its worth it in the end. Sounds like a plan, see how you get on. Have you got a lot to come off?


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Lol, counting down the days to carbs, I know that feeling, but its worth it in the end. Sounds like a plan, see how you get on. Have you got a lot to come off?


u certainly appreciate food more!

yes and no i hold fat right on my mid section more than anywhere i have veins on torso but still blurry abs


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> u certainly appreciate food more!
> 
> yes and no i hold fat right on my mid section more than anywhere i have veins on torso but still blurry abs


Yes definately, Im just looking forward to normal food, not even anything fancy, just being able to eat if I want and eat what I want if I want to.

Similar to me on that one, I've struggled with mid section this time, although this last few days I have noticed veins coming out near obliques, but still holding fat around abs. You've got decent time though so another few weeks and should shift it somewhat.


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Yes definately, Im just looking forward to normal food, not even anything fancy, just being able to eat if I want and eat what I want if I want to.
> 
> Similar to me on that one, I've struggled with mid section this time, although this last few days I have noticed veins coming out near obliques, but still holding fat around abs. You've got decent time though so another few weeks and should shift it somewhat.


I have veins already but abs are just good in good lighting I think this 2 week keto can really make a big dent in it and I have upped fat burners so 5 weeks after this week to sort it out!

I'm going here for dinner sat as a treat and for part of my carb up can't wait! http://thehawksmoor.com/

And some coco pops and other goodies that's only good thing about keto carb ups! I'm supposed to have 900g carbs 

I am a bit leaner than avi ATM....


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> I have veins already but abs are just good in good lighting I think this 2 week keto can really make a big dent in it and I have upped fat burners so 5 weeks after this week to sort it out!
> 
> I'm going here for dinner sat as a treat and for part of my carb up can't wait! http://thehawksmoor.com/
> 
> And some coco pops and other goodies that's only good thing about keto carb ups! I'm supposed to have 900g carbs
> 
> I am a bit leaner than avi ATM....


OMG!!! 900g carbs?! That sounds awesome. And the place looks ace, but cant look to much at the menu as it makes me want to lick my laptop screen. :cursing:  Enjoy though, does look good. 

Sounds like it should make a dent in it, if abs are good in good light, then they're there, so this should bring it all together.


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> OMG!!! 900g carbs?! That sounds awesome. And the place looks ace, but cant look to much at the menu as it makes me want to lick my laptop screen. :cursing:  Enjoy though, does look good.
> 
> Sounds like it should make a dent in it, if abs are good in good light, then they're there, so this should bring it all together.


Yeah 900g carb is good but the pain the next day of not having any is tough lol!

I have written my new diet that's 2900 on workout day 2600 on non workout day ill reduce that if I stop or up it if strength goes through the floor, I'm still lifting heavy which is good for now....

I need to find some stuff on net about water loading and carb up eek !


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> Yeah 900g carb is good but the pain the next day of not having any is tough lol!
> 
> I have written my new diet that's 2900 on workout day 2600 on non workout day ill reduce that if I stop or up it if strength goes through the floor, I'm still lifting heavy which is good for now....
> 
> I need to find some stuff on net about water loading and carb up eek !


Yeah I bet, I always feel sad at the end of high carb day, bye bye decent carbs for another week. How sad!!

Have you ever done it before? Hows your body with water retention?


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Yeah I bet, I always feel sad at the end of high carb day, bye bye decent carbs for another week. How sad!!
> 
> Have you ever done it before? Hows your body with water retention?


No idea although as soon as I stopped carbs loads of water came off! Maybe should drink more!?

No first time so no idea what I'm doing


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> No idea although as soon as I stopped carbs loads of water came off! Maybe should drink more!?
> 
> No first time so no idea what I'm doing


Im not sure for the whole carb loading/water manipulation thing, I do the water manipulation but don't carb load so slightly different for me. I would say be vey careful with it, allow yourself plenty of time to dry out, be over cautious if anything as you dont want to mess anything up in the last stage of it.

You'll find a full run down on the net somewhere, but everyone is different and people can respond differently to the same methods. I've done it a few times and tried a few different things, some working better than others, but tbh, it's all trial and error. If you have a good plan to workk with though, you should come out looking decent if you stick to it.


----------



## Keeks

No work, woo hoo! It's a good job though as had a terrible nights sleep. Thought with getting carbs in it would knock me out and it did for about an hour before the first of many toilet trips, then just couldn't switch off properly after that.

Starting to look different now and feel quite small, which I like this feeling as it feels like months of hard work is finally coming together.

Anyway, double cardio of hiit on xtrainer, with back & tri's, loads of practice and a shopping trip this morning  Won't be able to buy much as I won't be this size for long but having a night out next week, no drinking of course but want a nice dress so will see what I can get. And need bits of make up etc for the comp. Will be a fun trip too with shed loads of water and toilet trips, again hate this stage as its a pain going anywhere, a real inconvenience.

Exciting!!! :bounce:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> No work, woo hoo! It's a good job though as had a terrible nights sleep. Thought with getting carbs in it would knock me out and it did for about an hour before the first of many toilet trips, then just couldn't switch off properly after that.
> 
> Starting to look different now and feel quite small, which I like this feeling as it feels like months of hard work is finally coming together.
> 
> Anyway, double cardio of hiit on xtrainer, with back & tri's, loads of practice and a shopping trip this morning  Won't be able to buy much as I won't be this size for long but having a night out next week, no drinking of course but want a nice dress so will see what I can get. And need bits of make up etc for the comp. Will be a fun trip too with shed loads of water and toilet trips, again hate this stage as its a pain going anywhere, a real inconvenience.
> 
> Exciting!!! :bounce:


Have you began vit c etc yet? A big dose of vit c pre bed helps the tiniest bit with me for p1sssing in the night.

Also is ur night out after all comps ? If so just drink u fanny, get bladdered , we all do on occasion !


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Have you began vit c etc yet? A big dose of vit c pre bed helps the tiniest bit with me for p1sssing in the night.
> 
> Also is ur night out after all comps ? If so just drink u fanny, get bladdered , we all do on occasion !


Yeah started upping the vit c on Tuesday, up to 9000mg today, and dandelion root too.

No, the night out next week I cant drink as I'll be 3 weeks out from NAC comp, but already have a night out planned for after my comps and I've been told by my mates that I'm not allowed to go out if I'm not drinking, so I'll be drinking.  I'm not a huge drinker, never miss it during prep but I do like the occasional night out with a drink, and no doubt will be bladdered after about 1 drink.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Yeah started upping the vit c on Tuesday, up to 9000mg today, and dandelion root too.
> 
> No, the night out next week I cant drink as I'll be 3 weeks out from NAC comp, but already have a night out planned for after my comps and I've been told by my mates that I'm not allowed to go out if I'm not drinking, so I'll be drinking.  I'm not a huge drinker, never miss it during prep but I do like the occasional night out with a drink, and no doubt will be bladdered after about 1 drink.


Check on a product called aquaban too From boots only 3 quid, ask your coach, it worked ontop of vit c and DL for me just a further water restricter

I don't go out often but when I do I just make It count lol, Blackpool on nov 1st then I think I might go Manchester way to go out some time after that. See if fat cvnt Liam is on for


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Check on a product called aquaban too From boots only 3 quid, ask your coach, it worked ontop of vit c and DL for me just a further water restricter
> 
> I don't go out often but when I do I just make It count lol, Blackpool on nov 1st then I think I might go Manchester way to go out some time after that. See if fat cvnt Liam is on for


Yeah I did pick up some Aquaban so may throw that in too, every little helps. Just dreading the thirst on Saturday, so much more worse than hunger I find, it gets to a certain point where I dont even think about food and its liquid that I need.

Ha ha, yeah gotta make it count. I've had many a funny night out in Blackpool, and the sights you see in the morning on the streets, oh dear! :lol: I'm off to Manc for the night out after my comps, always seems to be a decent night there, plan is to eat first then go and get messy.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Yeah I did pick up some Aquaban so may throw that in too, every little helps. Just dreading the thirst on Saturday, so much more worse than hunger I find, it gets to a certain point where I dont even think about food and its liquid that I need.
> 
> Ha ha, yeah gotta make it count. I've had many a funny night out in Blackpool, and the sights you see in the morning on the streets, oh dear! :lol: I'm off to Manc for the night out after my comps, always seems to be a decent night there, plan is to eat first then go and get messy.


Last time I went to Blackpool I roundhouse kicked a chav, cops came, ran away from a woman copper with tv cameras with her, saw the woman copper on tv a few months later when they showed an hour in Blackpool ha ha; that woulda been difficult to explain to work if I got caught on camera lol.

Got back to the hotel after zig zagging around half of blackpool to make sure ad lost them lol (pointless as they never chased me they caught my mates who i was with instead) ... Got bk n the strippers from the first strip bar we went to in the night were at our hotel, and a guy with us who was a virgin lost his V to the hottest one lol.

So yeah, got some doing to top my last trip there lol


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Last time I went to Blackpool I roundhouse kicked a chav, cops came, ran away from a woman copper with tv cameras with her, saw the woman copper on tv a few months later when they showed an hour in Blackpool ha ha; that woulda been difficult to explain to work if I got caught on camera lol.
> 
> Got back to the hotel after zig zagging around half of blackpool to make sure ad lost them lol (pointless as they never chased me they caught my mates who i was with instead) ... Got bk n the strippers from the first strip bar we went to in the night were at our hotel, and a guy with us who was a virgin lost his V to the hottest one lol.
> 
> So yeah, got some doing to top my last trip there lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh dear! Sounds like a good night then, and yep, sounds about right for Blackpool. Challenge set then to beat that! :lol: I only have nights like that on holiday, and its normal on holiday, but never usually happens over here.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> No work, woo hoo! It's a good job though as had a terrible nights sleep. Thought with getting carbs in it would knock me out and it did for about an hour before the first of many toilet trips, then just couldn't switch off properly after that.
> 
> Starting to look different now and feel quite small, which I like this feeling as it feels like months of hard work is finally coming together.
> 
> Anyway, double cardio of hiit on xtrainer, with back & tri's, loads of practice and a shopping trip this morning  Won't be able to buy much as I won't be this size for long but having a night out next week, no drinking of course but want a nice dress so will see what I can get. And need bits of make up etc for the comp. Will be a fun trip too with shed loads of water and toilet trips, again hate this stage as its a pain going anywhere, a real inconvenience.
> 
> Exciting!!! :bounce:


Yay for no more work, pure lounging on sofa for you now! Well in between pee trips, posing practice, CV and whatever else...


----------



## tonyc74

think id rather be at work less time to think about food!

tough day for me today just one more to go! then carbs...but i have shoulders and legs to do tonight which will be tough fueled by coconut oil lol!

so another tough 2 days for you, still on 8 litres tomorrow then nothing saturday? will you be having a wine and some sugar night before?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Yay for no more work, pure lounging on sofa for you now! Well in between pee trips, posing practice, CV and whatever else...


No work but still busy. Been shopping and was a pretty successful trip, and still got gym etc and lots of pee trips but its nice to just be a bit relaxed, try and keep my head together. And will try and get some lazy sofa time at some point. 



tonyc74 said:


> think id rather be at work less time to think about food!
> 
> tough day for me today just one more to go! then carbs...but i have shoulders and legs to do tonight which will be tough fueled by coconut oil lol!
> 
> so another tough 2 days for you, still on 8 litres tomorrow then nothing saturday? will you be having a wine and some sugar night before?


Ha ha, feels weird out of routine, not so much thinking of food as still busy though which is good.

Yeah legs are always tough when dieting, and without really good fuel, can be an absolute a$$, good luck!

Yep, 8 litres today and tomorrow, then cut off approx early afternoon on Saturday. Will have a glass of dry white wine on Saturday night, but no sugar, never tried that but dont want to risk anything that different, white wine works ok for me so will do that.


----------



## Keeks

Successful shopping trip for a change, got two dresses that actually fit, jeggings, underwear and stuff for Sunday, and shopping/people rage wasnt too bad either!

Also picked up some treats.........



Knackered now and cant be assed to move from the sofa, but need to get my a$$ to the gym for back & tri's and final cardio session, but at this minute, my sofas a bit too comfy.


----------



## Keeks

I wont be eating all that ^^^^^^ but want a nice choice!


----------



## flinty90

Keeks did i read that right you take 9 gram of vit c per day ??

Is it just vit c capsules or do you use the effervescent or xhewable vit c ??

I only ask because of sweetners in them thats all ??


----------



## JANIKvonD

damn keeks!!....couple more sleeps :clap: level 132


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> Keeks did i read that right you take 9 gram of vit c per day ??
> 
> Is it just vit c capsules or do you use the effervescent or xhewable vit c ??
> 
> I only ask because of sweetners in them thats all ??


Only this week, upping vit c every day. I usually have 4 per day. So today has been 9, tomorrow 10 then up to 12 on Saturday, returning to normal after that. I always just have tablets.


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> damn keeks!!....couple more sleeps :clap: level 132


I know!!! :bounce: If I can sleep that is! Eeek, you catching me up, Im going to have some candy crush time tonight.

And have you finally seen my super fab bikini now? No longer a secret but I still think its fab, my fave ever bikini.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I know!!! :bounce: If I can sleep that is! Eeek, you catching me up, Im going to have some candy crush time tonight.
> 
> And have you finally seen my super fab bikini now? No longer a secret but I still think its fab, my fave ever bikini.


i have not seen it!!!!!!!! *scurrys off in hunt*


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> i have not seen it!!!!!!!! *scurrys off in hunt*


It was in The Sun!!! Proper unveiling of the super fab bikini!


----------



## Sweat

JANIKvonD said:


> i have not seen it!!!!!!!! *scurrys off in hunt*


Hunted down the bikini shot for you mate...



Keeks the kitty!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Hunted down the bikini shot for you mate...
> 
> View attachment 138381
> 
> 
> Keeks the kitty!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Now that's ace!


----------



## JANIKvonD

damn


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Yeah started upping the vit c on Tuesday, up to 9000mg today, and dandelion root too.
> 
> No, the night out next week I cant drink as I'll be 3 weeks out from NAC comp, but already have a night out planned for after my comps and I've been told by my mates that I'm not allowed to go out if I'm not drinking, so I'll be drinking.  I'm not a huge drinker, never miss it during prep but I do like the occasional night out with a drink, and no doubt will be bladdered after about 1 drink.


Do you use the alkaline vit c ,apparently it is a far one than the standard ascorbic acid version,i have not tried it though,just heard from a reliable source!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> damn


Super fab no?! :thumbup1:

And cheers for reps.


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Do you use the alkaline vit c ,apparently it is a far one than the standard ascorbic acid version,i have not tried it though,just heard from a reliable source!


No, just use normal vit c, may look into that in the future, cheers.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> No, just use normal vit c, may look into that in the future, cheers.


Agreed,not the best time to try out a new idea!

Better when it ain't so important xx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Agreed,not the best time to try out a new idea!
> 
> Better when it ain't so important xx


Exactly, dont want to be changing/using anything different now, just in case, but thanks anyway. xx


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Exactly, dont want to be changing/using anything different now, just in case, but thanks anyway. xx


I totally get it mate xx


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Super fab no?! :thumbup1:
> 
> And cheers for reps.


just mind & bring it up with ya 

no worries :beer:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> just mind & bring it up with ya
> 
> no worries :beer:


Yeah course I'll bring it, on the condition that I get unlimited cakes!  All I can think about is food, especially cake!  Might not be able to fit in the thing by the time I've had a few cake sessions but I'll still bring it.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Yeah course I'll bring it, on the condition that I get unlimited cakes!  All I can think about is food, especially cake!  Might not be able to fit in the thing by the time I've had a few cake sessions but I'll still bring it.


 :lol: it'll look great on me


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: it'll look great on me


 :lol: Yeah you can dance about in it whilst I eat cake and play candy crush, will be fun! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Do you use the alkaline vit c ,apparently it is a far one than the standard ascorbic acid version,i have not tried it though,just heard from a reliable source!


Explain more to me mate about vit c you on about

Where from picture etc ? Thanks


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo!!!!!! Last cardio session DONE! :bounce:


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo!!!!!! Last cardio session DONE! :bounce:


wooo hooooooo.... :thumb: :clap: go keeeeks, go keeeeeks, go keeks go keeks go keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks.....


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> wooo hooooooo.... :thumb: :clap: go keeeeks, go keeeeeks, go keeks go keeks go keeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks.....


You're my number 1 cheerleader Flubs! :thumb: xxx


----------



## Keeks

Im absolutely foooked, and so glad I booked a few days off work as I need it, just feel so drained and wouldn't have been much good at work today. I've booked some more time off around next comp too so again more time to just chill out and get my head together.

Posing and routine practice tonight and had a mini wobble, panic set in and I just thought SH1T, Im not ready, but thin its just nerves really.

Back, tri's and abs done with last cardio session of HIIT on Xtrainer. Shoulders tomorrow which will be last session, then complete rest on Saturday.

Back

Close grip pull downs 3 x 12

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 15

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 25

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 15

Rope pull downs 3 x 12

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15

Abs

Crunches on a ball 5 x 30

Reverse crunches on a bench 5 x 30

Knackered and need sleep but dont think I'll sleep properly now until Sunday night, mind wont switch off, nerves and excitement. Nearly show time!!! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

No way you can't be ready with the effort you've put in to this. Coach says all is well then all is well, rest of it is headfvck stuff that you know to ignore. Confidence is key!


----------



## Bad Alan

Totally just nerves and you'll be backstage thinking exactly the same thing  I was panicking had a belly still all the way and you're far more experienced than me so know it's all a part of it!

Keep nailing your routine and posing chick, you're hard work will have all been worth it come the weekend!!!

Have some good feet up and star fish time


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> No way you can't be ready with the effort you've put in to this. Coach says all is well then all is well, rest of it is headfvck stuff that you know to ignore. Confidence is key!


I'm trying to convince myself that it is just a headfvck, last few days and this is where is gets super tough, so know heads all over the place anyway and I expect to wobble over next few days, but Im sure once I get my tan on etc and once I'm dehydrated, I should look ok.

Yep, confidence is the key. Feedback from previous shows has been that I have a good stage presence so Im also sure that once up there, I'll be fine and confidence does come from the full overall look, make up, hair etc so once I'm all done up, I think that should settle me a bit.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Totally just nerves and you'll be backstage thinking exactly the same thing  I was panicking had a belly still all the way and you're far more experienced than me so know it's all a part of it!
> 
> Keep nailing your routine and posing chick, you're hard work will have all been worth it come the weekend!!!
> 
> Have some good feet up and star fish time


Yep, I know its part of it and expect to feel like this, would be weird if I didnt I think, but it still unsettles me slightly.

And I ended up changing my routine slightly tonight too so think that threw me a little bit more and the change just sort of made me think should i be changing at this stage. Only a slight change so no big deal but when everything is planned out, little changes do seem to unsettle me.

Lol, much needed star fish time indeed, and I can feel very muscle ache from posing now, but feels nice to chill out.


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Successful shopping trip for a change, got two dresses that actually fit, jeggings, underwear and stuff for Sunday, and shopping/people rage wasnt too bad either!
> 
> Also picked up some treats.........
> 
> View attachment 138379
> View attachment 138380
> 
> 
> Knackered now and cant be assed to move from the sofa, but need to get my a$$ to the gym for back & tri's and final cardio session, but at this minute, my sofas a bit too comfy.


I bought some caramel digestives and choc job nobs today!

Worst day of week so far for me but managed legs and shoulders still us the 40s for shoulders so I must have a lot of fat to burn for energy lol!

How was the gym?


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> I bought some caramel digestives and choc job nobs today!
> 
> Worst day of week so far for me but managed legs and shoulders still us the 40s for shoulders so I must have a lot of fat to burn for energy lol!
> 
> How was the gym?


Good choice, I love choc hob nobs, one of my faves, only beaten by chocolate malted milk (cow) biscuits. :drool:

Lol, least you got the session done and nearly weekend and high carb day, I keep thinking about your 900g carbs, lucky you!

I found it tough today. Just ben doing straight sets for upper body this week and have been weak, especially tonight. Cardio was even worse, felt so weak and as soon as I was done, felt a massive relief that I get a break from cardio fro a few days, I need it.

But its another day done and hungers not been as bad as I thought, just kept busy so havent had much chance ot let me mind wander to how hungry I am, lol.


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Good choice, I love choc hob nobs, one of my faves, only beaten by chocolate malted milk (cow) biscuits. :drool:
> 
> Lol, least you got the session done and nearly weekend and high carb day, I keep thinking about your 900g carbs, lucky you!
> 
> I found it tough today. Just ben doing straight sets for upper body this week and have been weak, especially tonight. Cardio was even worse, felt so weak and as soon as I was done, felt a massive relief that I get a break from cardio fro a few days, I need it.
> 
> But its another day done and hungers not been as bad as I thought, just kept busy so havent had much chance ot let me mind wander to how hungry I am, lol.


I'm addicted to the chocolate malted milks aswell! And chocolate buttons god knows why!

The carbs are nice but honest by end of the day they make feel sick!


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> I'm addicted to the chocolate malted milks aswell! And chocolate buttons god knows why!
> 
> The carbs are nice but honest by end of the day they make feel sick!


They are the ultimate biscuit, dipped in a brew they are absolute heaven.  Bring on the off-season, will be a nice weekend treat every week for sure.

Lol, first few meal are ace arent they, but as you start filling up I know what you mean, can feel sick, but worth it.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> They are the ultimate biscuit, dipped in a brew they are absolute heaven.  Bring on the off-season, will be a nice weekend treat every week for sure.
> 
> Lol, first few meal are ace arent they, but as you start filling up I know what you mean, can feel sick, but worth it.


I recall skiploading on a Saturday, 3 hour window and 1000g High GI carbs, no fats, no protein. First 20 mins is bliss, rest of it is horrible, feel dizzy, sick and puts you off sweets etc.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I recall skiploading on a Saturday, 3 hour window and 1000g High GI carbs, no fats, no protein. First 20 mins is bliss, rest of it is horrible, feel dizzy, sick and puts you off sweets etc.


Yeah I bet. Im soooo looking forward to some treats on Sunday but know as soon as I start eating things, I'll feel vey ropey, sick and bloated, still going to enjoy and make the most of it though.


----------



## tonyc74

Yeah sugar rush is a killer once u go a bit ott....I'm going out so ill have to sneak some snacks in my pockets lol

Not sure steak counts as part of carb up so ill have to get in a dessert aswell 

The depletion workout will be fun I almost fiented and threw up last time I tried one lol!


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> Yeah sugar rush is a killer once u go a bit ott....I'm going out so ill have to sneak some snacks in my pockets lol
> 
> Not sure steak counts as part of carb up so ill have to get in a dessert aswell
> 
> The depletion workout will be fun I almost fiented and threw up last time I tried one lol!


Oh defo need a dessert, thats a must! Something like cheesecake. Enjoy the meal though, you've earned it. :thumbup1:

Ha ha, just be careful, but when it gets down to the last stages, everything seems awfully tough, but that's when you know you're on track I guess.


----------



## Keeks

Well this is weird.....getting up and no cardio! And even weirder that I've got up and seen its not raining so thinking I would've liked to have gone for a power walk.

Anyway, many many pee trips through the night, but did sleep inbetween. Hunger is ridiculous this morning, bl00dy starving!!

So todays plan is drink, pee, shoulders (last gym session) and lots of practice. Also got to tak Boris to the vets again for another blood test, and then just try and not freak out too much with nerves.

Have a good one!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Explain more to me mate about vit c you on about
> 
> Where from picture etc ? Thanks


Mate,as I said I haven't used yet,but will,my mate who came 3rd in Arnold last year put me on to them.....Chris Jones is his name,he is known for condition on stage,he is shredded every time and recons there is no comparison in action,so much so don't use high doses for too long unless you have due cause....


----------



## Keeks

Lazy morning this morning, just cba to move. As soon as I stop and out of routine, tiredness really catches up with me and Im fooked. Anwway going to move myself shortly, and think of sofa time again in a few hours. 

Few pics from this morning, tummy is starting to look a bit better now.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Holy fvck.....er I mean looking very good keeks.....as you were


----------



## Aslan

Good fvcking work there Keeks.

Looking great. Not that you need it but best of luck with this weekend.

You should be proud, very proud.

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :clap:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Holy fvck.....er I mean looking very good keeks.....as you were


Lol, thanks Ben, getting there I think.  Right, as I was......peeing! 



Aslan said:


> Good fvcking work there Keeks.
> 
> Looking great. Not that you need it but best of luck with this weekend.
> 
> You should be proud, very proud.
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :clap:


Ahh thank you. I've done all I can, put as much effort in as I can do, the rest is just down to how things go on the day now.

Thanks.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lazy morning this morning, just cba to move. As soon as I stop and out of routine, tiredness really catches up with me and Im fooked. Anwway going to move myself shortly, and think of sofa time again in a few hours.
> 
> Few pics from this morning, tummy is starting to look a bit better now.
> 
> View attachment 138419
> View attachment 138420


Looking good, not jelly of your abs at all.


----------



## JANIKvonD

level 135  just about to have my first shot


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Looking good, not jelly of your abs at all.


Lol, cheers! :thumbup1:



JANIKvonD said:


> level 135  just about to have my first shot


Oh dear, please dont tell me if you do it first time! :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Looking bloody fantastic @Keeks!!!!!

All that hard work has paid off, coming in nicely!!

Love the sweet stash pics too

Oh, i'm back...


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Looking bloody fantastic @Keeks!!!!!
> 
> All that hard work has paid off, coming in nicely!!
> 
> Love the sweet stash pics too
> 
> Oh, i'm back...


Welcome back you!!!! 

Ahh thanks, been working my a$$ off but seems to have done the trick, getting there now and also.........22" waist!!! :bounce:

Hope you're well anyway and thanks for the reps!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Lol, cheers! :thumbup1:
> 
> Oh dear, please dont tell me if you do it first time! :lol:


fuk sake!!! ran out of moves...with 1 more to get.....& had 2 on the board!!!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake!!! ran out of moves...with 1 more to get.....& had 2 on the board!!!


Jeez Jan, so close already?! Foooker! :tongue: Still on 140. :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> View attachment 138427


You fooker!!!! Right, when I come stay with you, you're gonna get me to a high level instead of prancing about in my bikini!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> You fooker!!!! Right, when I come stay with you, you're gonna get me to a high level instead of prancing about in my bikini!


Pmsl. Ill do that, you can prance about. Cakes all round


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> Pmsl. Ill do that, you can prance about. Cakes all round


Ha ha, i'll do a fancy prance for every 10 levels you do, cakes after every level though. 

I saw a mate on Facebook the other day who'd done 412!! That's your goal.


----------



## flinty90

Keeks said:


> Lazy morning this morning, just cba to move. As soon as I stop and out of routine, tiredness really catches up with me and Im fooked. Anwway going to move myself shortly, and think of sofa time again in a few hours.
> 
> Few pics from this morning, tummy is starting to look a bit better now.
> 
> View attachment 138419
> View attachment 138420


goddammit keeks what are you trying to do to me i have been working away all week again ya know lol....

but in a non pervy way i fcukin cannot believe some peoples determination and dedication its fcukin mindblowing and makes me feel like a loser each day.. but i have to admire you and people like you that just do this and make it look so dam good X


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> goddammit keeks what are you trying to do to me i have been working away all week again ya know lol....
> 
> but in a non pervy way i fcukin cannot believe some peoples determination and dedication its fcukin mindblowing and makes me feel like a loser each day.. but i have to admire you and people like you that just do this and make it look so dam good X


Lol, thank you. That really means a lot and things/words like that do help get me through the rough and tough bits.

I have worked hard and tbh, this time its taken its toll, mentally I'm worn out now so ready for a break. It does take determination and dedication, its a way of life for me but then I have made sacrifices, and perhaps lost sight of other things along the way. My choosing and perhaps selfish, but this is a huge passion for me, and I know its worth it.

And less of that loser talk or there'll be trouble! :angry:


----------



## flinty90

Keeks said:


> Lol, thank you. That really means a lot and things/words like that do help get me through the rough and tough bits.
> 
> I have worked hard and tbh, this time its taken its toll, mentally I'm worn out now so ready for a break. It does take determination and dedication, its a way of life for me but then I have made sacrifices, and perhaps lost sight of other things along the way. My choosing and perhaps selfish, but this is a huge passion for me, and I know its worth it.
> 
> And less of that loser talk or there'll be trouble! :angry:


ok im sorry.. i am always so hard on myself.. i wish i could direct the negative about me into the positive it takes to do what you have done..

really do inspire though keeks , and can never knock what you have gone through to get to what you have achieved.. truly awesome IMO !!!


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> ok im sorry.. i am always so hard on myself.. i wish i could direct the negative about me into the positive it takes to do what you have done..
> 
> really do inspire though keeks , and can never knock what you have gone through to get to what you have achieved.. truly awesome IMO !!!


No loser talk allowed in here, especially not from you, you're a top bloke so enough of that! 

Tbh, I went through a very bad time a few years ago, very negative towards myself, lack of confidence, real issues so can relate to feeling negative, and think thats part of the reason why I started doing this, turn the negative feelings into positive, build something that I like, set goals and achieve. I've still got a long way to go, but I'm getting there slowly, and enjoying my journey getting there. 

Thank you.


----------



## 25434

Keeks...oh my word you look good. I really respect your hard work and determination. You really make me want try that bit harder.....and at some point between now and death........I will....:laugh:

You missis are a top gal......happy weekend to ya..x


----------



## Keeks

Last gym session DONE!!! :bounce: And another pep talk with coach to help settle me. Nerves and doubt have been up and down but coach is more than happy with how I'm looking so that's a big relief.

Shoulders

Lat raises 4 x 12

Arnold press 4 x 12

Seated lat raises 4 x 12

Rear delt raises 4 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 20 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

More practice done, and bit more to do then tomorrow will be complete rest.

And now just keep thinking in 48 hours time, it'll be done! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Keeks...oh my word you look good. I really respect your hard work and determination. You really make me want try that bit harder.....and at some point between now and death........I will....:laugh:
> 
> You missis are a top gal......happy weekend to ya..x


Ahh thank you Flubs.  Really lovely thing to say and it does mean a lot, as does your support, you've always brought a smile in here, so you too are a top gal!

Happy weekend to you too and thank you. xxx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nearly show time!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Nearly show time!


 mg: Someone's been secretly filming my routine, holy cr4p! :lol: And she's better than me, more practice needed!


----------



## Keeks

Horrible panicky dream last night about comp, everything that could go wrong did go wrong. Forgot to tan up, then didnt have time to tan properly, forgot all sorts of stuff, horrible! And up peeing a lot so tired today, and now mega nervous!

Chilled day planned, going to Tesco's to pick up some treats  then just starting to get ready for show time! :bounce:

Second morning of getting up and no cardio and it does feel really weird, back on it on Monday though. And complete rest day, which I cant remember the last time that happened, without even any cardio, a long time ago anyway.

Have a good un folks!


----------



## tonyc74

pics of treats!

im looking ok this mlrning just had a grapefruit to get my stomach ready for my carbs after my depletion session in a minute....abs poking though ok stomach as flat as a pancake 

go so many treats....found a millionaires cheesecake in waitrose was only £3!


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> pics of treats!
> 
> im looking ok this mlrning just had a grapefruit to get my stomach ready for my carbs after my depletion session in a minute....abs poking though ok stomach as flat as a pancake
> 
> go so many treats....found a millionaires cheesecake in waitrose was only £3!


Oh I love millionaires cheesecake, but cant stop eating it if I get one and then end up feeling very very sick, lol. Enjoy the cheesecake and the rest of the carbs!

That's good then, still a month to go right, so abs should be looking really good by then! :thumbup1:

Yeah wil get pics of treats.


----------



## Keeks

Been really freaking out this morning, dont think I've ever felt as nervous or panciky, but it's not been nice. Panic chat with coach who again has settled me, but just panicked as felt very watery this morning, thinking I look cr4p, and a real change from earlier in the week.

Anyway, shopping trip done and nice treats bought, in fact I've bought shed loads and wont eat a quarter of it, but nice to have a choice. I should not be let loose in supermarkets right now! 



So for savoury treats, I have gone for Pot Noodle of course, and a choice of pizza, roast beef sandwich or turkey sausages in wholemeal pittas, and then sweet treats, way too many to mention, cant wait! :bounce:

Also saw some cereal that was very tempting as I love Reese's stuff, but at £5.00 a box, I thought buggger that!


----------



## Ginger Ben

£5 a box?! Cheeky mofos!

Nice choice of goodies there keeks, well other than the Turkish "delight" bok! Lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> £5 a box?! Cheeky mofos!
> 
> Nice choice of goodies there keeks, well other than the Turkish "delight" bok! Lol


I know, thats some expensive cereal, but bet it's awesome, and now wishing I had got some. But I'm sure as I start tucking into this stuff, I'll be happy without the cereal. :thumbup1:

Not many people like Turkish Delight but I bl00dy love them, deveolped a huge craving for them last prep I think it was and now am semi-obssessed, just love the texture of them. 

Hope you've had a good day at the races.


----------



## Ginger Ben

You've got plenty there I reckon, good work.

Not bad thanks, £55 up on the day and a good time so pretty happy with that. Had some fresh doughnuts too


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> You've got plenty there I reckon, good work.
> 
> Not bad thanks, £55 up on the day and a good time so pretty happy with that. Had some fresh doughnuts too


Doughnuts?!?!?! :drool: That's good then, 11 boxes of cereal there! 

Yeah I was like a kid in a sweet shop, looking at everything in absolute awe!


----------



## Keeks

First layer of tan on  Used LA Pro tan as its really dark, and will shower this off shortly to leave a nice base, then put a coat or two of Jan Tana. Dream Tan will go on tomorrow.

I've settled down a little more, bit now at that uncomfy really fed up stage and just want to fast forward 24 hours now.

Few pics but not the best, and excuse the fact I'm covering my boobs, with no bra but not putting a bra on over tan. Stomach isnt quite as flat as it has been, slightly water bloated I think but that's going down now as water has now been cut. And whilst I was sick of drinking, now all I want is to drink!


----------



## Sweat

Looking awesome on the photos, but WTF @ Turkish Delights, RANK!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Looking awesome on the photos, but WTF @ Turkish Delights, RANK!!!!


Thank you, but stop slating the Turkish Delight.....all you haters, bugggger off, this lass has cravings, they're awesome!


----------



## 25434

"she's a model and she's looking goooooooooood, doooo de doo de dooo de dooooooooo"

whoop whoop Keeks....Turkish delight..bleurrggghhhh....although I did have some of the real stuff when I was in Turkey, and it was lurrrrvleeee...however, I would deffo swap that for a massive box of grapenuts cereal, which I really love...or Jordans nut cereal stuff....or rice krispies!!! I could eat a whole box in one sitting...hahaha...

Nearly time my lovelie.......eeeek and gaaaaaaaaaah and breeeeeeeeeng eeeeeeeeeet oooooooooooooon!!! :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Thank you, but stop slating the Turkish Delight.....all you haters, bugggger off, this lass has cravings, they're awesome!


I like turkish delight


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> "she's a model and she's looking goooooooooood, doooo de doo de dooo de dooooooooo"
> 
> whoop whoop Keeks....Turkish delight..bleurrggghhhh....although I did have some of the real stuff when I was in Turkey, and it was lurrrrvleeee...however, I would deffo swap that for a massive box of grapenuts cereal, which I really love...or Jordans nut cereal stuff....or rice krispies!!! I could eat a whole box in one sitting...hahaha...
> 
> Nearly time my lovelie.......eeeek and gaaaaaaaaaah and breeeeeeeeeng eeeeeeeeeet oooooooooooooon!!! :bounce:


Yay, nearly time, after all these weeks, can't believe it's nearly show time! :bounce:

Lol, I've been crashing Turkish delight for so long but defo think it's the marmite of the chocolate world, with not many people liking it. I don't eat much cereal but did want the reeses one I saw today, and now do have a slight craving for cereal too. 



YummyMummy said:


> I like turkish delight


It's ace isn't it?!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> First layer of tan on  Used LA Pro tan as its really dark, and will shower this off shortly to leave a nice base, then put a coat or two of Jan Tana. Dream Tan will go on tomorrow.
> 
> I've settled down a little more, bit now at that uncomfy really fed up stage and just want to fast forward 24 hours now.
> 
> Few pics but not the best, and excuse the fact I'm covering my boobs, with no bra but not putting a bra on over tan. Stomach isnt quite as flat as it has been, slightly water bloated I think but that's going down now as water has now been cut. And whilst I was sick of drinking, now all I want is to drink!
> 
> View attachment 138500
> View attachment 138501
> View attachment 138502


I like when my participated threads have boob/side boob in.

Look ace, tell u didn't skip the double cardios..!


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> I like when my participated threads have boob/side boob in.
> 
> Look ace, tell u didn't skip the double cardios..!


Ha ha, probably more bum than boob in here as not much boob left after dieting. :sad:

Cheers, as much as I can't be assed getting out of bed when it's dark to get on xtrainer, it's worth it. Only a month left after this then it'll be just a few cardio sessions a week for a bit.


----------



## liam0810

Looking good @Keeks! Good luck for tomorrow. Go and smash it


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Looking good @Keeks! Good luck for tomorrow. Go and smash it


Cheers Liam,  don't know if I'm more excited for the show or the food after, can't wait to eat now, I'm starving!!


----------



## TELBOR

Good luck missus, enjoy the day and enjoy those treats :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Good luck missus, enjoy the day and enjoy those treats :beer:


Cheers, I will on both counts! This time tomorrow I'll have a huge pot belly and feel sick as foook, can't wait.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Best of luck tomorrow keeks!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Cheers, I will on both counts! This time tomorrow I'll have a huge pot belly and feel sick as foook, can't wait.


Pmsl, a huge pot belly :lol:

Doubtful, probably a little gassy tomorrow evening


----------



## Keeks

2nd coat of tan now on, and a glass of wine which had gone straight to my head. 

Hopefully the wine will knock me out and I'll actually sleep tonight, fingers crossed!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Best of luck tomorrow keeks!


Thanks Ben! :thumbup1:



R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, a huge pot belly :lol:
> 
> Doubtful, probably a little gassy tomorrow evening


Lol, yep, massive pot belly arrives tomorrow evening. 

mg: No way, I'm a lady and ladies don't do that. :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> 2nd coat of tan now on, and a glass of wine which had gone straight to my head.
> 
> Hopefully the wine will knock me out and I'll actually sleep tonight, fingers crossed!


Log off and sleep :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Log off and sleep :lol:


I'm like a kid on xmas eve, too restless.


----------



## Keeks

Eeek, show time! 

Terrible nights sleep and haven't dropped as much water as I wanted to do so not looking as dry as needed. Not 100% happy with condition, not as tight in thigh/glute area as I wanted. The rest now is down to the day, I've put the effort in and happy with shape etc so now to just enjoy it all.

Still have a month to improve so any negatives will be worked on through the next month. A lot can be done in a month so think I should look bang on for the nac show.

Anyway, will update when I can buy can't post pics direct from my phone as the files are too big, but there will be pics on fb and will post pics later tonight.

Have a good one all.


----------



## Queenie

Enjoy your day, keeks! So exciting  x


----------



## 25434

Keeks...best of everything for today...get on that stage and rock it missis.....beeeeeeeeg hugs....xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a great day, enjoy every minute


----------



## Rykard

have a great day


----------



## Keeks

Thank you everyone. 

Hair and make up done and I look like an oopma lumpa, apart from the hair.


----------



## Sharpy76

Smash it @Keeks, we're right behind ya (oh er)


----------



## tonyc74

have a great day


----------



## biglbs

Good girl,go gettem


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good luck Hun, have fun


----------



## TELBOR

Show time!

:beer:


----------



## Keeks

Eeek!!!!!! Cheers folks!  :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Quick update, lots of girls in the class, 15-16 ish and very high standard, universe girls etc, so not expecting to 6 place, but just going to enjoy it and enjoy wearing super fab bikini. And enjoy the food after. 

Think I'll be on around 3-4ish although shows running a little late.

Ciao for now.


----------



## 25434

Woot woot.....thinking of ya Keeks......roundabout now u should be on stage....rarrrrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhh...

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass

Go girl!!!!


----------



## Jay.32

Any news on our star keeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well........


----------



## Jay.32

??????


----------



## TELBOR

She's gone on a quark rampage, throwing tub after tub at the judges :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks didnt place, she wasnt very happy with condition... she says she didnt drop enough water...

But we all know she prob being hard on herself... and she looked great..

@Keeks you got a month to make the changes you want to make.. and smash the next show..

Well done babe xxxxxx


----------



## Sharpy76

Well done @Keeks, onwards and upwards!!!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Queenie

Keeks u put in a massive amount of effort! Enjoy your treats and then get your head back in the game for nac!  x


----------



## Keeks

Cheers folks. Yeah was far from happy with condition, bum and thighs were very shadowy, so going to have a re think for next show

Standard was extremely high and there were girls who didn't make top 6 who looked amazing so one of those things. Overall shape wise, I'm on the right track, just need to nail conditions now and with a month ahead, should bring a better package to the stage for Nac show

Speak later, for now I've got food to eat, first thing being turk delight!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Well done @Keeks, onwards and upwards!!!
> 
> Enjoy your goodies


Yep, exactly, fine tune things and should be better next time.

Lol, don't worry, I'm enjoying. 



RXQueenie said:


> Keeks u put in a massive amount of effort! Enjoy your treats and then get your head back in the game for nac!  x


Thanks hun. That's the thing, I've put the effort in, and I'm happy with that, so just need to adjust things this next month and hopefully bring a better package next month.

Yeah, a nice chill out, then back into it tommorow. :thumbup1: x


----------



## 25434

Well done keeks...you've got something to work on and you did look fab, and if the standard was high then there's no shame that you didn't place right?

Go and enjoy some food and try not to make yourself feel sick......xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

((((HUG))))

enjoy your night of naughty treats X

PS hope you don't have the good sheets on the bed tonight


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Well done keeks...you've got something to work on and you did look fab, and if the standard was high then there's no shame that you didn't place right?
> 
> Go and enjoy some food and try not to make yourself feel sick......xx


Thanks Flubs. Yep, know what I've got to do now and the standard was very high.

Lol, Ive had some food and now feel sick as hell, power through though!  xxx



BestBefore1989 said:


> ((((HUG))))
> 
> enjoy your night of naughty treats X
> 
> PS hope you don't have the good sheets on the bed tonight


Thank you. Lol, no I've got old bed sheets on so wont be ruined.

And thanks, Im enjoying the treats, very nice but feel vey very sick now.


----------



## Keeks

Right, had a look through some pics and overall, not too bad, just think thigh/bum area really let me down. Didnt feel tight at all and really wobbled, tbh think its the worst its ever looked, so really not happy with how things have gone that way.

Next month, water manip will go a lot different, no way am I risking it to come in like todays condition, no way.

I am gutted about today, not that I didnt place as I just wasnt good enough, but purely for the condition I brought to the stage. A week ago, I looked a lot better than I did today, even earlier in the week I did, ass was tighter, so really need to change things next time.

Coach is going to come up with a game plan for the next month, and everything will be discusseed properly tomorrow, and will post proper pics tomorrow but here's a couple for now.



And I had a Pot Noodle with a roast beef and cheese sandwich dipped in, heaven but now I feel sick as hell, but I will power through as got loads more treats planned.


----------



## tonyc74

Pics look great, at least u know it just down to the water for the next show plenty of time to change 

More pics of treats lol!


----------



## TELBOR

You looked great keeks, better than some of those ladies surrounding you.

Food pics please


----------



## 25434

Thanks for the pic..I'm not on FB so I can't see a lot of the stuff.....I luuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrv that kini Keeks......gorgeous......both you and the kini by the way.....

Onwards and upwards right?

And WHAT did I tell you about getting sick? Hahaha...ah well, you deserve it.......lol!! Never thought I'd hear myself telling anyone they deserve to be sick...:laugh: oh gowwwwwwwwwd, I made myself larrrrf.....plonker.....that's me by the way, not you....xxx

Sleep well missis....you worked hard, you looked good...full stop. Next time? You'll look better but it doesn't take anything away from what you have achieved for yourself today on that stage...and don't forget that...ever.......xx


----------



## Leigh

I think you looked great, Keeks. I can see what you mean about the thighs/ass maybe letting you down a little but you'll work on that. Tan looked good in the pics.

Have to say you looked like you were enjoying yourself. You also retain a feminine quality and you look really pretty Keeks - Having pared down the bodyfat, your face didn't seem to suffer like some of the ladies.

I'm wanting a Turkish delight now ....


----------



## Keeks

Aww thanks guys.  Yeah defo onwards and upwards. Will get through this last month will a lot of determination and hope things go better next time.

It's one of those things, I am gutted but you live and learn. Stress and nerves were ridiculous yesterday and today, can honestly say I've never felt as nervous going into a show, so maybe the stress did just slightly make a difference, but it's one of those things.


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> You looked great keeks, better than some of those ladies surrounding you.
> 
> Food pics please


Have to agree with R0BLET about the ladies surrounding you.

Great pics, WOW you look like Aphrodite, or Artemis or some other Greek Goddess.

I cant wait to see how you plan to improve on Goddess.

X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have to agree with R0BLET about the ladies surrounding you.
> 
> Great pics, WOW you look like Aphrodite, or Artemis or some other Greek Goddess.
> 
> I cant wait to see how you plan to improve on Goddess.
> 
> X


Ahh thank you, but these were good pics showing me from better angles. I just didn't get good enough condition and am gutted but know what needs to be done for next time.

Lol, hopefully big goddess improvements for next time.


----------



## Keeks

Some more show pics, some of these are the ones already posted but easier just to post the lot. There are some more but need to have a faff and re-size them.


----------



## Sweat

Looking gr8 buddy.


----------



## flinty90

Well done keeks for getting there and doing your best

Also well done for keeping head up picking up on your weak points

And looking to improve them. Just them things to me make you a winner

Im sure it would mess a lot of others up and everything would be

Tumbling down.. Your a true warrior xxx oh and to my eyes also you looked great


----------



## Keeks

So new day and feel like cr4p, so tired and just withered really, but fasted power walk done, and really enjoyed it. First day back on cardio, so second session will be done later and legs today.

After going over things in my head, I am gutted, feel very peed off with how things turned out, really peed off. Things had been going ok and thought I would get condition right this time, but didnt. I had upped water and vit c and dandelion root, but as the end of the week drew in, more Friday/Saturday, I was taking in the water and lots of toilet trips, but wasnt coming out as much has I thought it should be. Weight which was 123.4lbs last Saturday, had gone to 126.2lbs on Friday and only ended up dropping to 124lbs, so therefore on Sunday, my weight had increased by nearly 1lb and that was after dehydration. Would've expected a higher drop, and I know Im bad for holding water anyway, so this protocol clearly didnt work for me.

Anyway, not to dwell, and have to move on. Live and learn and now I know this went totally cr4p for me, the next month will give me a chance to hammer it and I will bring a better package to the stage. I havent worked my a$$ of for nothing.

Shape wise, I feel I am more balanced, so with good conditioning, I'll be happy.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Looking gr8 buddy.


Thank you! :thumbup1:



flinty90 said:


> Well done keeks for getting there and doing your best
> 
> Also well done for keeping head up picking up on your weak points
> 
> And looking to improve them. Just them things to me make you a winner
> 
> Im sure it would mess a lot of others up and everything would be
> 
> Tumbling down.. Your a true warrior xxx oh and to my eyes also you looked great


Ahh thank you, a lovely thing to say and really made me smile. 

Its all part of the game. You have to pick yourself up and yes its hard, but at the end of the day, I didn't look good enough, so now to improve and work on what needs to be done. Yes I'm gutted, but its one of those things, and gives you that extra push to come back better.

And thank you.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> So new day and feel like cr4p, so tired and just withered really, but fasted power walk done, and really enjoyed it. First day back on cardio, so second session will be done later and legs today.
> 
> After going over things in my head, I am gutted, feel very peed off with how things turned out, really peed off. Things had been going ok and thought I would get condition right this time, but didnt. I had upped water and vit c and dandelion root, but as the end of the week drew in, more Friday/Saturday, I was taking in the water and lots of toilet trips, but wasnt coming out as much has I thought it should be. Weight which was 123.4lbs last Saturday, had gone to 126.2lbs on Friday and only ended up dropping to 124lbs, so therefore on Sunday, my weight had increased by nearly 1lb and that was after dehydration. Would've expected a higher drop, and I know Im bad for holding water anyway, so this protocol clearly didnt work for me.
> 
> Anyway, not to dwell, and have to move on. Live and learn and now I know this went totally cr4p for me, the next month will give me a chance to hammer it and I will bring a better package to the stage. I havent worked my a$$ of for nothing.
> 
> Shape wise, I feel I am more balanced, so with good conditioning, I'll be happy.


do you follow your coach for the water drop? if two in a row have gone wrong now I would consider asking elsewhere assistance on the next?

looking v hot btw


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> do you follow your coach for the water drop? if two in a row have gone wrong now I would consider asking elsewhere assistance on the next?
> 
> looking v hot btw


Yeah I did, but have explained things to her and will see what the plan is next time. Personally, I dont think I should've upped water through the week, and just carried on as normal, then cut it out. And possibly stress hindered it slightly, I dont know but time to move on.

Thing is I could get really hung up on it, at the end of the day, yes I'm gutted but nothing I can do about it now, only change things next time. I've learnt, and put it down to experience, and it's given me that extra motivation for the next month, I will come back better! 

Lol, cheers, thats the flames on the bikini!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Some more show pics, some of these are the ones already posted but easier just to post the lot. There are some more but need to have a faff and re-size them.
> 
> View attachment 138605
> View attachment 138606
> View attachment 138607
> View attachment 138608
> View attachment 138609
> View attachment 138610
> View attachment 138611
> View attachment 138612
> View attachment 138613


 :wub:

All you need now is a golden stola and a house on Olympus.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> :wub:
> 
> All you need now is a golden stola and a house on Olympus.


Lol, I've just had to google stola, I'm rubbish at stuff like that.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Yeah I did, but have explained things to her and will see what the plan is next time. Personally, I dont think I should've upped water through the week, and just carried on as normal, then cut it out. And possibly stress hindered it slightly, I dont know but time to move on.
> 
> Thing is I could get really hung up on it, at the end of the day, yes I'm gutted but nothing I can do about it now, only change things next time. I've learnt, and put it down to experience, and it's given me that extra motivation for the next month, I will come back better!
> 
> Lol, cheers, thats the flames on the bikini!


your water should be stable high for the week running, not changed or increased untill the day you drop it, i took in 9ltr for 7 days for the last thing i did id look into dropping water later and remaining high intake untill closer to show time... @Bad Alan - please chime in with water drop science


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Lol, I've just had to google stola, I'm rubbish at stuff like that.


Its what you Goddesses wore back in the day


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> your water should be stable high for the week running, not changed or increased untill the day you drop it, i took in 9ltr for 7 days for the last thing i did id look into dropping water later and remaining high intake untill closer to show time... @Bad Alan - please chime in with water drop science


Cheers for that. Water increased from the Monday, was approx 8litres per day, and each day vit c increased, and dandelion root. Thing is though, by Saturday, I was drinking but not seeming to be peeing as much as I had done the first few days, so know by that point it was coming out. My a$$ was massively wobbly to touch, which it gets like when holding water, then started freaking out, which I know can hinder things more.



BestBefore1989 said:


> Its what you Goddesses wore back in the day


  Aww, you're a sweety!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Cheers for that. Water increased from the Monday, was approx 8litres per day, and each day vit c increased, and dandelion root. Thing is though, by Saturday, I was drinking but not seeming to be peeing as much as I had done the first few days, so know by that point it was coming out. My a$$ was massively wobbly to touch, which it gets like when holding water, then started freaking out, which I know can hinder things more.
> 
> ) Aww, you're a sweety!


increasing the vit c, dl is right but the water shouldnt change untill its dropped, so the body remains in water flushing mode

ive also found the frequency of my water intake to change the next day, i.e. if its not drank at roughly the same times during the day it can effect me

get aquaban also from boots its only 3 quid, use that next time, it peaks in 5-7 days of use same as the others.

im sure ur 4rse was very firm :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> increasing the vit c, dl is right but the water shouldnt change untill its dropped, so the body remains in water flushing mode
> 
> ive also found the frequency of my water intake to change the next day, i.e. if its not drank at roughly the same times during the day it can effect me
> 
> get aquaban also from boots its only 3 quid, use that next time, it peaks in 5-7 days of use same as the others.
> 
> im sure ur 4rse was very firm :thumb:


I got some Aquaban this time but didnt use it. As for the intake, I was drinking all throughout the day. I felt the other week when I dropped water, it never increased through the week, then stopped Friday afternoon, some vit c and dl, and by Friday night did look drier than I did this time, so not sure how I'll play it next time. We'll see.

Ha ha, trust me, it wasnt this time, but by god it will be next time, that I'm sure of!


----------



## liam0810

@Keeks well done for yesterday and i'd use it now as a practice run for the NAC, which will be better and more important as i should be there in the crowd!

Would you ever use a diuretic like aldactone? i don't know much about them but know a few lads who swear by them. only issue i have is that they can be dangerous


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> @Keeks well done for yesterday and i'd use it now as a practice run for the NAC, which will be better and more important as i should be there in the crowd!
> 
> Would you ever use a diuretic like aldactone? i don't know much about them but know a few lads who swear by them. only issue i have is that they can be dangerous


Ha ha, yeah you've got to come and as a grand finale throw quark and pot noodles as me! :thumbup1:

Yep, using it as a practice and an extra push to get me through this next month, and hopefully should be looking decent at NAC show.

My mate has mentioned this before to me, and know it can be dangerous, but know it does the trick. Him and his brother used to compete and his brother has used this and another one a few times and really do work a treat, but not sure at this stage. Will have to see how things go, but if its looking like its needed, then might give it a go, cnat end up looking much worse than yesterday.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yeah you've got to come and as a grand finale throw quark and pot noodles as me! :thumbup1:
> 
> Yep, using it as a practice and an extra push to get me through this next month, and hopefully should be looking decent at NAC show.
> 
> My mate has mentioned this before to me, and know it can be dangerous, but know it does the trick. Him and his brother used to compete and his brother has used this and another one a few times and really do work a treat, but not sure at this stage. Will have to see how things go, but if its looking like its needed, then might give it a go, cnat end up looking much worse than yesterday.


I was looking at my pics from my show and i think i could of been a little tighter and maybe a diuretic would of helped a little. Scott doesn't like using them but i might see how i am the last couple of days before next year and maybe use one. There's a fine line though as use too much and it'll draw all your water out and you'll look so flat.

Yep i've got a KG of quark and 12 pot noodles to throw at you. i'll make sure the pot noodles have cooled down before i throw them as don't wanna scald you!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I was looking at my pics from my show and i think i could of been a little tighter and maybe a diuretic would of helped a little. Scott doesn't like using them but i might see how i am the last couple of days before next year and maybe use one. There's a fine line though as use too much and it'll draw all your water out and you'll look so flat.
> 
> Yep i've got a KG of quark and 12 pot noodles to throw at you. i'll make sure the pot noodles have cooled down before i throw them as don't wanna scald you!


No need to worry about the scalding, quark will soothe the pot noodle burns, you see, really is wonder stuff!

Hmm, it can be very tricky to get right, but this time I've never got it so wrong so not sure what went on. What did you do then for water manipulation?


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> No need to worry about the scalding, quark will soothe the pot noodle burns, you see, really is wonder stuff!
> 
> Hmm, it can be very tricky to get right, but this time I've never got it so wrong so not sure what went on. What did you do then for water manipulation?


Water was kept at around 6 litres as it had been for about 6 weeks. Vit c was upped to 5g for the last 10 days and then 2 days before the show it went to 10g a day split. Also dandelion root was ran for 4 weeks and then upped drastically last 2 days. water was stopped at 8pm night before the show and had half a bottle of red wine


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Water was kept at around 6 litres as it had been for about 6 weeks. Vit c was upped to 5g for the last 10 days and then 2 days before the show it went to 10g a day split. Also dandelion root was ran for 4 weeks and then upped drastically last 2 days. water was stopped at 8pm night before the show and had half a bottle of red wine


Ahh, quite different then. Loads of different ways, just finding best way to suit is the tricky bit.


----------



## Keeks

Got some pics of Lee Priest who was the guest yesteday, what a beast he is. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bad Alan

Well done Mrs you did look superb, I'm impressed at the muscle you carry tbh! Condition was good you can definately take that away from this, it's hard to see maybe from a personal perspective on the day as your mind is so fragile. Can't wait to see what changes you can make before next show! I would look at your water manip with your coach based on how you looked in pics you put up couple days before, I won't put my thoughts on it as don't want to mess with head however if you want them pm me.

Comparisons of last comp vs this one would be cool to see?

Do you think you look better in those pics a couple days out?

Bikini really was awesome too 

Nearly offseason destroy legs and be sick then pig out on loadsa food time


----------



## Bad Alan

Side and quarter turn poses are immense btw you just lost abit of firm/leanness in upper quad on the day. Manipulations and stress maybe.

Did you travel far on the day?


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Well done Mrs you did look superb, I'm impressed at the muscle you carry tbh! Condition was good you can definately take that away from this, it's hard to see maybe from a personal perspective on the day as your mind is so fragile. Can't wait to see what changes you can make before next show! I would look at your water manip with your coach based on how you looked in pics you put up couple days before, I won't put my thoughts on it as don't want to mess with head however if you want them pm me.
> 
> Comparisons of last comp vs this one would be cool to see?
> 
> Do you think you look better in those pics a couple days out?
> 
> Bikini really was awesome too
> 
> Nearly offseason destroy legs and be sick then pig out on loadsa food time





Bad Alan said:


> Side and quarter turn poses are immense btw you just lost abit of firm/leanness in upper quad on the day. Manipulations and stress maybe.
> 
> Did you travel far on the day?


I do carry a bit of muscle, so when dieting down, can afford to loosea little and still end up with a good amount I think. Slightly short & chunky looking I find, but if I can get things right, I should carry it off ok.

Yep, defo think I looked tighter a few days before the show, and as show time came nearer, each day I looked less tighther, but stomach sunk in a bit more, which was good in a way, but just got things very wrong in the last stages.

I was also very stressed and panicky, never felt like that going into a show so not sure if this did play a part in it, but I suspect it did to a degree, not entirely, but will have had some impact on things.

Will get some comparison pics up tonight. Overall, some of the side pics I'm sure when drier, will look really good, but yes, defo leg/bum area let me down hugely. Overall I needed to be drier, but especially in those areas.

Didnt travel too far, only about an hour.

And thanks, love my bikini, its my fave! 

Will pm tonight anyway for input on water manip etc, thanks.


----------



## Keeks

So catch up with coach and things are changing slightly for the next month, not much HIIT, will be steady state cv, on Xtrainer or walking. Slight tweak to diet although nothing major and just see how things go over the next week or two.

Water manip will be dealt with nearer the time. Dont want to stress or think too much about it as dont want it constantly on my mind, for now head down and crack on. Now off to beast legs.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> I do carry a bit of muscle, so when dieting down, can afford to loosea little and still end up with a good amount I think. Slightly short & chunky looking I find, but if I can get things right, I should carry it off ok.
> 
> Yep, defo think I looked tighter a few days before the show, and as show time came nearer, each day I looked less tighther, but stomach sunk in a bit more, which was good in a way, but just got things very wrong in the last stages.
> 
> I was also very stressed and panicky, never felt like that going into a show so not sure if this did play a part in it, but I suspect it did to a degree, not entirely, but will have had some impact on things.
> 
> Will get some comparison pics up tonight. Overall, some of the side pics I'm sure when drier, will look really good, but yes, defo leg/bum area let me down hugely. Overall I needed to be drier, but especially in those areas.
> 
> Didnt travel too far, only about an hour.
> 
> And thanks, love my bikini, its my fave!
> 
> Will pm tonight anyway for input on water manip etc, thanks.


I do think it was down to final stage as don't think leanness looked an issue in your line up, your upper quads and legs were just abit soft. Upper half was very good though and didn't seem to have that issue, from the front as didn't see a back one.

Posing looks good too which is always a bug bear, I think why prep and go through all the turmoil and pose **** when it's something you can control.

Feel free I don't want to interfere though so just comment on what you ask, wouldn't want to mess with your head as you're still four weeks out now


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I do think it was down to final stage as don't think leanness looked an issue in your line up, your upper quads and legs were just abit soft. Upper half was very good though and didn't seem to have that issue, from the front as didn't see a back one.
> 
> Posing looks good too which is always a bug bear, I think why prep and go through all the turmoil and pose **** when it's something you can control.
> 
> Feel free I don't want to interfere though so just comment on what you ask, wouldn't want to mess with your head as you're still four weeks out now


Yeah just think it was the final stages where things just didnt go to plan. Not sure why and can spend days going over what could've been different, possible hormonal issues, whatever, thing is to learn from it and adapt for next time.

I do spend a lot of time practising posing as it is a big thing, like you say, you prep for a show and then look bad on stage through lack of practice?! No way.

Lol, heads up and down anyway, but would be inetrested in your views anyway.



chilisi said:


> Wow, looking amazing Keeks.
> 
> You must have felt amazing on stage.


Thank you.  No not this time, as I was so unhappy with how I looked on the day, it did knock my confidence and it showed on stage, didnt enjoy it as much this time tbh. Dont get me wrong, I did enjoy the whole experience, but think nerves and panic got the better of me this time.


----------



## Keeks

MRL said:


> Looking at those pics I don't know what you had to be disappointed about tbh. You look great well done


Thank you, but was far from where I wanted to be. Shape wise I'm happy so just need to bring it all together different/better next time.


----------



## Keeks

Legs done and it was tough, felt very light-headed and weak, every set was so tough, and felt sick throughout. Just feeling very out of sorts, hot flushes more than normal, and very drained, had a lazy day and literally every movement is hard, so with just doing fasted cardio this morning, have decided to drop second cardio session, try and sleep well tonight as havent had much sleep in days now, and then normal service will resume tomorrow. This in itself just isnt like me, I would never drop a session just for feeling tired but this is different, so just going to try and see if sleep and routine tomorrow will get me back on track.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg raises 3 x 15 each leg superset with calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats superset with pelvic lifts 4 x 30 of each

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Walking lunges 4 x 20

:sleeping:


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Legs done and it was tough, felt very light-headed and weak, every set was so tough, and felt sick throughout. Just feeling very out of sorts, hot flushes more than normal, and very drained, had a lazy day and literally every movement is hard, so with just doing fasted cardio this morning, have decided to drop second cardio session, try and sleep well tonight as havent had much sleep in days now, and then normal service will resume tomorrow. This in itself just isnt like me, I would never drop a session just for feeling tired but this is different, so just going to try and see if sleep and routine tomorrow will get me back on track.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Single leg raises 3 x 15 each leg superset with calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats superset with pelvic lifts 4 x 30 of each
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 20
> 
> :sleeping:


 If lack of sleep is stopping you left the weights you usually do then its definitely a good idea to miss a cardio session after all the weights are much more important in the grand scheme of things!

I think I did my carb up too long belly is back a little today but still hitting PBS in gym and my weight hasn't dropped but my lifting has increased so I hope I'm still adding muscle!

Feels wrong having steak and broccoli post workout with no carbs!

this bloke won last miami pro!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/p480x480/1378012_628632550520669_1344409645_n.jpg


----------



## Keeks

chilisi said:


> Well it's all experience you can use next time.


Yep, its all learning in this sport and all experience, no matter if negative, you still learn from it.



tonyc74 said:


> If lack of sleep is stopping you left the weights you usually do then its definitely a good idea to miss a cardio session after all the weights are much more important in the grand scheme of things!
> 
> I think I did my carb up too long belly is back a little today but still hitting PBS in gym and my weight hasn't dropped but my lifting has increased so I hope I'm still adding muscle!
> 
> Feels wrong having steak and broccoli post workout with no carbs!
> 
> this bloke won last miami pro!
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/p480x480/1378012_628632550520669_1344409645_n.jpg


I wouldnt normally drop a cardio session, and havent throughout prep, training and diet is rigid, but today, I just dont feel right, so know not to push when I do feel like this and hopefully after some sleep, will be back raring to go again. 

Ha ha, hope you enjoyed the carb up though. Bet it does feel weird, but all worth it.

He looks ace, so that's what your goal is then?


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Yep, its all learning in this sport and all experience, no matter if negative, you still learn from it.
> 
> I wouldnt normally drop a cardio session, and havent throughout prep, training and diet is rigid, but today, I just dont feel right, so know not to push when I do feel like this and hopefully after some sleep, will be back raring to go again.
> 
> Ha ha, hope you enjoyed the carb up though. Bet it does feel weird, but all worth it.
> 
> He looks ace, so that's what your goal is then?


I'm surprised how lean he is! I think I have enough muscle but nit sure I can get that lean in the time frame...I'm too heavy for the fitness category so I'd be stuck with that!

I think the standard is high as some of the guys could almost do a bb show in the right weight class...what do you think?


----------



## CJ

Well done keeks..looked great


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> I'm surprised how lean he is! I think I have enough muscle but nit sure I can get that lean in the time frame...I'm too heavy for the fitness category so I'd be stuck with that!
> 
> I think the standard is high as some of the guys could almost do a bb show in the right weight class...what do you think?


Depends how far you are from that. Not sure as not really clued up on Miami Pro. What do rules/criteria state? Best way to see is go from there, he is quite lean though.



CJ said:


> Well done keeks..looked great


Thanks CJ. Wasnt happy in the end, and know I could've looked better, but will next time.


----------



## Sweat

Body just a bit run down by the sounds of it and you've not even taken a day off in what 18 weeks or longer. Reckon skipping one CV session and getting some solid sleep is needed.

Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Body just a bit run down by the sounds of it and you've not even taken a day off in what 18 weeks or longer. Reckon skipping one CV session and getting some solid sleep is needed.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon.


Cheers. Yep, will be back on it properly tomorrow. Just feel off today, cant put my finger on it but do feel sick and off, so hopefully will sleep and wake up raring to go.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Cheers. Yep, will be back on it properly tomorrow. Just feel off today, cant put my finger on it but do feel sick and off, so hopefully will sleep and wake up raring to go.


5 tubs quark and 15mg Zopiclone and you be right as rain! Gogo!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> 5 tubs quark and 15mg Zopiclone and you be right as rain! Gogo!


Lol, sounds good! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Saw a mate tonight and we were discussing the show etc and what went on, and just been looking at pics from last week and have compared them to ones taken yesterday morning, and you can see how my bum has filled out more and it seems to droop more, and just see how things arent as tight. I also realised I didnt cramp up or anything and I always cramp when on stage/behind stage so again, know things weren't right.


----------



## Keeks

Slept slightly better but don't feel 100%, and my gum seems to have flared up, where my wisdom tooth is trying to come through. It does this every few months and its horrible.

Anyway, double cardio, steady state, xtrainer for fasted and either the same or power walking tonight. Shoulders & abs session tonight.

Have a good one folks.


----------



## Keeks

6 showers and nearly a full tub of body scrub and I still look dirty! :cursing: Like a dodgy fake tan gone wrong. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

them pics wow :bounce: :wub: :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> them pics wow :bounce: :wub: :tongue:


Perv! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Perv! :tongue:


yep.... still thinking about you :blush:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> I got some Aquaban this time but didnt use it. As for the intake, I was drinking all throughout the day. I felt the other week when I dropped water, it never increased through the week, then stopped Friday afternoon, some vit c and dl, and by Friday night did look drier than I did this time, so not sure how I'll play it next time. We'll see.
> 
> Ha ha, trust me, it wasnt this time, but by god it will be next time, that I'm sure of!


Well done on the condition you got in,i think you looked/look stunning,water is a strange enemy,lots of good advice,however did you have dry wine the night before to give it a final suck out?Also the only other thing to say is try the non acid C now it does not matter so much.


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Well done on the condition you got in,i think you looked/look stunning,water is a strange enemy,lots of good advice,however did you have dry wine the night before to give it a final suck out?Also the only other thing to say is try the non acid C now it does not matter so much.


Yep, had some great input on here as ever, it's always good to get others views on it. Will be trying the different vit c, my mate also mentioned it last night so defo worth a go. I did have a glass of dry white wine the night before, just didn't fully do the trick this time.

And thank you.


----------



## Keeks

Not the best of days today, mouth is killing and both sides of wisdom teeth are giving me grief, and it's a struggle to eat my turkey, really hurts. And not much appetite either so more of a struggle. And I've nearly fallen asleep once already at my desk, off with the fairies in la la land.


----------



## Keeks

MRL said:


> Blend your meals I'm sure that will be lovely ha


Lol, I might have to, my mouth is killing! And dry turkey isn't the most ideal food to be eating.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Lol, I might have to, my mouth is killing! And dry turkey isn't the most ideal food to be eating.


My mouth hurts too, but then I just smashed a 100kg bar into my own face. Never mind wisdom teeth, perhaps I should be looking for stupid teeth.

Now I'm not going to suggest you drink it as I'm sure its not on your diet sheet, but a little whisky rubbed on the gums where the teeth are hurting can offer some relief.

Sorry your having a rotten time of it X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> My mouth hurts too, but then I just smashed a 100kg bar into my own face. Never mind wisdom teeth, perhaps I should be looking for stupid teeth.
> 
> Now I'm not going to suggest you drink it as I'm sure its not on your diet sheet, but a little whisky rubbed on the gums where the teeth are hurting can offer some relief.
> 
> Sorry your having a rotten time of it X


Oh no, hope you're ok!

Going to just keep swilling with salt water, just settle in a few days, thanks though. I'll be ok in a day or two I'm sure.


----------



## mal

Eat some cake,take your mind off things and chillout X


----------



## Keeks

Bad day turned worse, I've just smashed my effing phone!!!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Very very not happy! Feeling very ropey, not much appetite and gums really sore, then dropped my phone and really smashed it. So got my spare phone out, spent ages trying to get the sim in the memory card hole, then sussed out the back came off the phone, put the sim in but its a mini sim card so got it stuck, got the tweezers out to try and retrieve the sim, scratched the foook out of the sim, pulled the back up of the phone where the sim goes in, so now think I've not only knackered two phones, but knackered my sim all in the space of about an hour! :thumb:

Thankfully its insured through my bank account, so rang up and get a replacement phone brought to work tomorrow, but then gutted that I've lost all my pics etc that were on my phone, and if my sims knackered, lost all numbers again which happened not long ago when I got my phone pinched on holiday. :cursing: I think I do now want to cry! But then think Im so pee'd off and its like a comedy so also want to laugh! :lol:

Anyway, phone disaster aside, fasted cardio and second cardio sessions were steady state cv on xtrainer, with shoulders and abs session.

Shoulders

Single arm lat raises 3 x 12, dropset last set, 15 reps, then 18

Arnie press superset with db press 3 x 12 of each

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

Knackered so early night and fingers crossed for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Very very not happy! Feeling very ropey, not much appetite and gums really sore, then dropped my phone and really smashed it. So got my spare phone out, spent ages trying to get the sim in the memory card hole, then sussed out the back came off the phone, put the sim in but its a mini sim card so got it stuck, got the tweezers out to try and retrieve the sim, scratched the foook out of the sim, pulled the back up of the phone where the sim goes in, so now think I've not only knackered two phones, but knackered my sim all in the space of about an hour! :thumb:
> 
> Thankfully its insured through my bank account, so rang up and get a replacement phone brought to work tomorrow, but then gutted that I've lost all my pics etc that were on my phone, and if my sims knackered, lost all numbers again which happened not long ago when I got my phone pinched on holiday. :cursing: I think I do now want to cry! But then think Im so pee'd off and its like a comedy so also want to laugh! :lol:
> 
> Anyway, phone disaster aside, fasted cardio and second cardio sessions were steady state cv on xtrainer, with shoulders and abs session.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Single arm lat raises 3 x 12, dropset last set, 15 reps, then 18
> 
> Arnie press superset with db press 3 x 12 of each
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 12
> 
> Rear delt raises 3 x 15
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30
> 
> Knackered so early night and fingers crossed for a better day tomorrow.


Bright side - brand new phone


----------



## Sweat

Whatarubbishday.com!

Hope 2moro is better! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Bright side - brand new phone


I've only had it a couple of months! And Im wondering what happens with my phone, I thought they would fix it but they are just replacing it, so wonder do they fix it and then sell it on and are pics etc saved to the phone and even though I have the sim card (knackered sim card :cursing: ) will anything stay on the phone?

And will I have to start candy crush all over again? :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Whatarubbishday.com!
> 
> Hope 2moro is better! :thumbup1:


I would be crying but part of me thinks its so ridiculous and frustrating that its funny!

Cheers, fingers crossed!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> I've only had it a couple of months! And Im wondering what happens with my phone, I thought they would fix it but they are just replacing it, so wonder do they fix it and then sell it on and are pics etc saved to the phone and even though I have the sim card (knackered sim card :cursing: ) will anything stay on the phone?
> 
> And will I have to start candy crush all over again? :cursing: :lol:


Your candy crush will be saved to an Internet account do you login to it?

What's wrong with the sim card? They will be giving u a new blank phone if replacing


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Your candy crush will be saved to an Internet account do you login to it?
> 
> What's wrong with the sim card? They will be giving u a new blank phone if replacing


Phew, I dont login in to play as its just set up automatically on my phone but through fb so should be ok then?

I think I've scratched and wrecked the sim card when I got it stuck in my old spare phone, not sure if I've wrecked the old phone or my sim card or both, although its probably both as I dont do things by halves!


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Phew, I dont login in to play as its just set up automatically on my phone but through fb so should be ok then?
> 
> I think I've scratched and wrecked the sim card when I got it stuck in my old spare phone, not sure if I've wrecked the old phone or my sim card or both, although its probably both as I dont do things by halves!


Just stick it in the phone when it Comes, nowt else you can do than that but try

You must have forced it in somewhere it wouldn't fit to break it you plank haha


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Just stick it in the phone when it Comes, nowt else you can do than that but try
> 
> You must have forced it in somewhere it wouldn't fit to break it you plank haha


 :lol: It was a mini sim and I put it in where a normal size sim should go, so it went in too far then couldnt get it out so had to get the tweezers to get it out and thats how Ive scratched it. But yes, I take plank comment as god knows why I put it in then shoved it in more to try and make it fit! :lol:


----------



## tonyc74

Hello!

My abscess has come back again on my gum so I'm booked in for root canal this Friday!

Also had oat biscuits today so I caved on the no carbs! Made up fir it in the gym with shoulders and atg squats, nearly pukked lol!

How u feeling?


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> Hello!
> 
> My abscess has come back again on my gum so I'm booked in for root canal this Friday!
> 
> Also had oat biscuits today so I caved on the no carbs! Made up fir it in the gym with shoulders and atg squats, nearly pukked lol!
> 
> How u feeling?


Evening. Oh no, never had an abscess but heard how bad they are so hope you get over it soon, and hope Friday goes ok!

Lol, well at least you made up for it in the gym, so not too bad I dont suppose.

Feeling urgh basically, had a rough day, felt very drained, sore gums and rubbish appetite, then smashed my phone, so not the best day, but tomorrow will be better!


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Evening. Oh no, never had an abscess but heard how bad they are so hope you get over it soon, and hope Friday goes ok!
> 
> Lol, well at least you made up for it in the gym, so not too bad I dont suppose.
> 
> Feeling urgh basically, had a rough day, felt very drained, sore gums and rubbish appetite, then smashed my phone, so not the best day, but tomorrow will be better!


At least it was the only carb I had today!

Sounds crap, work is slightly stressful can't afford to be made redundant 3 times in a row so need to make sure I do my target every month, least I'm off Friday even if its for the dentist!


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> At least it was the only carb I had today!
> 
> Sounds crap, work is slightly stressful can't afford to be made redundant 3 times in a row so need to make sure I do my target every month, least I'm off Friday even if its for the dentist!


Oh no, sorry to hear that and hope things go ok work wise. There was a threat of redundancy for me last year in the middle of prep, a real upset so know its not easy for you right now, but just stay focused on prep. Lol, good way to look at it, hope you manage to have a good day off, dentist aside.


----------



## Keeks

One night without my phone and I don't like! But had an email and my new phone had been dispatched, woo hoo! 

Gums still sore and feeling knackered but it's half way through the week now so yay! 

Fasted and evening cardio, both sessions steady state on xtrainer, with back and abs session tonight.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Keeks

New phone countdown........1.5 to 2.5 hours!!!! :bounce: Its on its way! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

Yay on new phone coming so promptly. You do the evening CV straight after the weights session? I was reading somewhere it is good to do 2nd session of CV right before bed to keep metabolism flying but then i'd be sweaty as fvck and need 3rd shower etc. Not adding in double CV for a while yet, just curious.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Sweat said:


> Yay on new phone coming so promptly. You do the evening CV straight after the weights session? I was reading somewhere it is good to do 2nd session of CV right before bed to keep metabolism flying but then i'd be sweaty as fvck and need 3rd shower etc. Not adding in double CV for a while yet, just curious.


If building muscle is your aim then post workout cardio is not good due to mTor + other pathways

Pre bed cardio is good, would always struggle myself though! Prefer just a walk outside at night


----------



## Sweat

marknorthumbria said:


> If building muscle is your aim then post workout cardio is not good due to mTor + other pathways
> 
> Pre bed cardio is good, would always struggle myself though! Prefer just a walk outside at night


Um, will research this mTor later. Yeah I was thinking 20-30 mins fast walk then hit the hay.


----------



## Tom90

Keeks said:


> New phone countdown........1.5 to 2.5 hours!!!! :bounce: Its on its way! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


What you getting?

Bought a Galaxy Note 3 at the end of last month, its amazing tbh. Best phone on the market right now.


----------



## BestBefore1989

marknorthumbria said:


> If building muscle is your aim then post workout cardio is not good due to mTor + other pathways
> 
> Pre bed cardio is good, would always struggle myself though! Prefer just a walk outside at night


Googled mTor

and after scanning the following results

Dowling RJ, Topisirovic I, Fonseca BD, Sonenberg N (2010) Dissecting the role of mTOR: lessons from mTOR inhibitors. Biochim. Biophys. Acta 1804(3), 433-9.

Dunlop EA, Tee AR (2009) Mammalian target of rapamycin complex 1: signalling inputs, substrates and feedback mechanisms. Cell. Signal. 21(6), 827-35.

Hoeffer CA, Klann E (2010) mTOR signaling: at the crossroads of plasticity, memory and disease. Trends Neurosci. 33(2), 67-75.

Laplante M, Sabatini DM (2009) mTOR signaling at a glance. J. Cell. Sci. 122(Pt 20), 3589-94.

Neufeld TP (2010) TOR-dependent control of autophagy: biting the hand that feeds. Curr. Opin. Cell Biol. 22(2), 157-68.

Zoncu R, Efeyan A, Sabatini DM (2011) mTOR: from growth signal integration to cancer, diabetes and ageing. Nat. Rev. Mol. Cell Biol. 12(1), 21-35.

I can honestly say...What the fook you on about ?? :confused1:

Thats so far over my head its in orbit :surrender:


----------



## marknorthumbria

BestBefore1989 said:


> Googled mTor
> 
> and after scanning the following results
> 
> Dowling RJ, Topisirovic I, Fonseca BD, Sonenberg N (2010) Dissecting the role of mTOR: lessons from mTOR inhibitors. Biochim. Biophys. Acta 1804(3), 433-9.
> 
> Dunlop EA, Tee AR (2009) Mammalian target of rapamycin complex 1: signalling inputs, substrates and feedback mechanisms. Cell. Signal. 21(6), 827-35.
> 
> Hoeffer CA, Klann E (2010) mTOR signaling: at the crossroads of plasticity, memory and disease. Trends Neurosci. 33(2), 67-75.
> 
> Laplante M, Sabatini DM (2009) mTOR signaling at a glance. J. Cell. Sci. 122(Pt 20), 3589-94.
> 
> Neufeld TP (2010) TOR-dependent control of autophagy: biting the hand that feeds. Curr. Opin. Cell Biol. 22(2), 157-68.
> 
> Zoncu R, Efeyan A, Sabatini DM (2011) mTOR: from growth signal integration to cancer, diabetes and ageing. Nat. Rev. Mol. Cell Biol. 12(1), 21-35.
> 
> I can honestly say...What the fook you on about ?? :confused1:
> 
> Thats so far over my head its in orbit :surrender:


err basically

This is due to the body's release of 2 key enzymes during exercise. AMPK is released during cardio workouts to help the body cope with endurance exercise, mTOR is released to help the body turn on the muscle building process once a resistance workout is complete.

AMPK kills production of mTOR, so if you carry on in the gym after your resistance training is over you'll actually blunt your body's ability to enter the muscle building process substantially.

cardio before the workout if it has to be done during that perimeter is what i would favour


----------



## BestBefore1989

marknorthumbria said:


> err basically
> 
> This is due to the body's release of 2 key enzymes during exercise. AMPK is released during cardio workouts to help the body cope with endurance exercise, mTOR is released to help the body turn on the muscle building process once a resistance workout is complete.
> 
> AMPK kills production of mTOR, so if you carry on in the gym after your resistance training is over you'll actually blunt your body's ability to enter the muscle building process substantially.
> 
> cardio before the workout if it has to be done during that perimeter is what i would favour


Thanks for the explanation :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> err basically
> 
> This is due to the body's release of 2 key enzymes during exercise. AMPK is released during cardio workouts to help the body cope with endurance exercise, mTOR is released to help the body turn on the muscle building process once a resistance workout is complete.
> 
> AMPK kills production of mTOR, so if you carry on in the gym after your resistance training is over you'll actually blunt your body's ability to enter the muscle building process substantially.
> 
> cardio before the workout if it has to be done during that perimeter is what i would favour


Cheers for that, explained it so that even I can understand, lol! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Tom90 said:


> What you getting?
> 
> Bought a Galaxy Note 3 at the end of last month, its amazing tbh. Best phone on the market right now.


Its just a replacement as some idiot dropped mine and smashed it. Its a Samsung S4, absolutely love it though, great phones, but do smash quite easily though. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Slightly happier today, I'm now with a phone, so will see how long this one lasts.  And my sim cards not knackered, woo hoo!

Shattered this afternoon, nearly fell asleep again at my desk, roll on bed time.


----------



## Keeks

Main happy point of today.......I dont have to start candy crush from the start, I'm still on the same level, yay! :bounce:

Anyway, double cardio done, one fasted and one evening sesssion of steady state on Xtrainer, and back & abs session tonight. Still feeling drained so was a tough session even though not much to it.

Back

Close grip pull downs 3 x 15

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12

Daffy pull downs 4 x 20

Hyps on a ball 4 x 30

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 4 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 4 x 30


----------



## Keeks

Bed time yet? Bed was sooooooo comfy this morning, did NOT want to get up! But nearly weekend. 

Double cardio, steady state with this morning done on xtrainer and depending on weather tonight will be a power walk. And of course it's leg day.  My fave. :bounce:

Have a good one.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Bed time yet? Bed was sooooooo comfy this morning, did NOT want to get up! But nearly weekend.
> 
> Double cardio, steady state with this morning done on xtrainer and depending on weather tonight will be a power walk. And of course it's leg day.  My fave. :bounce:
> 
> Have a good one.


Morning and great work at double CV done already, I just done one lot and felt pleased but like a child compared to you.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Morning and great work at double CV done already, I just done one lot and felt pleased but like a child compared to you.


Oh God no, double cardio for the day, fasted done, then a session later after leg session.


----------



## Keeks

Surely it must be bedtime now?!


----------



## Keeks

I have 106.25 hours left to work before I can come into work and eat a bacon butty at mid-morning meal, pizza for lunch and cake for mid-afternoon meal. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I have 106.25 hours left to work before I can come into work and eat a bacon butty at mid-morning meal, pizza for lunch and cake for mid-afternoon meal. :thumbup1:


Want me to whatsapp you food porn on sunday when I have my next refeed?!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Want me to whatsapp you food porn on sunday when I have my next refeed?!


No I do not!!!! Otherwise it'll be another phone smashed! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

14.5 hours later, now its bed time!   

Absolutely shattered this week, and nearly falling asleep every afternoon at my desk. And an a$$ of an evening tonight, legs and power walk but legs are really puffy and still holding water at the minute so both leg and cardio sessoins tonight were evil. I looked like an absolute moron walking tonight. And as it was dark, all I could think of was stepping on slugs and dog poo as I couldnt see where I was walking.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's 4 x 15 superset with lying leg curls 4 x 15


----------



## Keeks

Thank God it's Friday!  Rest day so just double cardio today. Major bum and leg doms today, so xtrainer is even more fun.

Meant to be going out tomorrow night, first night out in ages, not drinking though but really don't have the energy, I'm wiped out and just want to sleep so will see how I feel tomorrow and then may just stay in and sleep. 

Have a good day all. :thumbup1:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Youl have the snap chat, if not get it. Then send me pictures of food


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Youl have the snap chat, if not get it. Then send me pictures of food


Ha ha, post comp food? Surely you don't want to see pics of dry turkey?!

There's loads of apps I need to get back on my phone.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, post comp food? Surely you don't want to see pics of dry turkey?!
> 
> There's loads of apps I need to get back on my phone.


I have a v clean diet, all I have to look forward to today is pineapple PWO lol, even turkey would be new to me, drew lean mince n spinach and kale here.,, go get if entertain mee


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> I have a v clean diet, all I have to look forward to today is pineapple PWO lol, even turkey would be new to me, drew lean mince n spinach and kale here.,, go get if entertain mee


I'm actually jealous of pineapple and mince! I'll get it then I want mince and pineapple pics.


----------



## Keeks

Result!!! Forgot clocks change this weekend, extra hour in bed!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Result!!! Forgot clocks change this weekend, extra hour in bed!


 but it gets dark earlier!!! Hate it when it's dark about 16.30


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> but it gets dark earlier!!! Hate it when it's dark about 16.30


Ha ha, true. The ghosts are back at the gym too now, they were using the smith machine last night when I was getting changed, got up into the gym, no one there! Sneaky little bugggers! :lol:


----------



## tonyc74

pretty much sacked off the idea of the show had some carb last few days looking a bit watery and abs are even more blurry ??

cant do keto for 5 weeks just cant function at work and i really need to bring in some money next few months to sort my credit card out agggh! got 8 hour round trip to wales tomorrow to see my son, looks like i will be back in court soon as his mum keeps breaking the court order.....non stop fun here!

here is a pic, far too fat!



did you hear about storms coming tomorrow!


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> pretty much sacked off the idea of the show had some carb last few days looking a bit watery and abs are even more blurry ??
> 
> cant do keto for 5 weeks just cant function at work and i really need to bring in some money next few months to sort my credit card out agggh! got 8 hour round trip to wales tomorrow to see my son, looks like i will be back in court soon as his mum keeps breaking the court order.....non stop fun here!
> 
> here is a pic, far too fat!
> 
> View attachment 138885
> View attachment 138886
> 
> 
> did you hear about storms coming tomorrow!


Ahh that's a shame, but you know your body best, and know what you can and cant do within the time left. If you struggle with keto and know it will be a struggle for the next 5 weeks, then maybe best to leave it, focus on personal life and do a comp next year? Sounds like you have a lot on and can distract too much from prep.

Hope dentist went well too? 

Yeah I've heard its going to be bad Sunday/Monday, shame as I wanted to get out and do more power walking, sick of the Xtrainer, its driving me mad now! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

I need food and I need sleep! Full moron mood today, couldn't remember jabbing cats this morning so to avoid doubling up insulin dose, didn't do them again, so hope I did jab them, thought I'd bugggered my phone again and wondering now if I can use my extra hours sleep from Saturday night this afternoon instead?!

And the bugggers at work have had pies at breakfast and McD's for dinner! :cursing:

But the sun is shining and its Friday!


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> Ahh that's a shame, but you know your body best, and know what you can and cant do within the time left. If you struggle with keto and know it will be a struggle for the next 5 weeks, then maybe best to leave it, focus on personal life and do a comp next year? Sounds like you have a lot on and can distract too much from prep.
> 
> Hope dentist went well too?
> 
> Yeah I've heard its going to be bad Sunday/Monday, shame as I wanted to get out and do more power walking, sick of the Xtrainer, its driving me mad now! :cursing:


think im a bit bloated as ive increased protein last two days and gone back on carbs think stomach will flatten out again over next few days been to the toilet far too much!

just spent an hour in the chair which was not too pleasant and ive got to go back for another hour in two weeks aggghhh!

think im going to get a treadmill for home as i cant be bothered drving to gym just to do cardio, cant seem to get same intensity power walking outside and the dark mornings put me off lol!

have you got something at home to use?


----------



## tonyc74

Keeks said:


> I need food and I need sleep! Full moron mood today, couldn't remember jabbing cats this morning so to avoid doubling up insulin dose, didn't do them again, so hope I did jab them, thought I'd bugggered my phone again and wondering now if I can use my extra hours sleep from Saturday night this afternoon instead?!
> 
> And the bugggers at work have had pies at breakfast and McD's for dinner! :cursing:
> 
> But the sun is shining and its Friday!


ha ha the general british diet is shocking really! although im about to eat smoked salmon and poached egg! bit expensive the salmon though so wont be making it regular!

weekend plans!?


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I need food and I need sleep! Full moron mood today, *couldn't remember jabbing cats this morning* so to avoid doubling up insulin dose, didn't do them again, so hope I did jab them, thought I'd bugggered my phone again and wondering now if I can use my extra hours sleep from Saturday night this afternoon instead?!
> 
> And the bugggers at work have had pies at breakfast and McD's for dinner! :cursing:
> 
> But the sun is shining and its Friday!


The bit above in bold is wellll out of order Keeks, I should report you to RSPCA!!

Or i'll set this little bugger on you to fight for the rights of the cats in your household....


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> think im a bit bloated as ive increased protein last two days and gone back on carbs think stomach will flatten out again over next few days been to the toilet far too much!
> 
> just spent an hour in the chair which was not too pleasant and ive got to go back for another hour in two weeks aggghhh!
> 
> think im going to get a treadmill for home as i cant be bothered drving to gym just to do cardio, cant seem to get same intensity power walking outside and the dark mornings put me off lol!
> 
> have you got something at home to use?


I think any change in diet can make a huge difference, cause bloating etc and if you've been keto, then must feel a change.

Eeek, that doesn't sound good, hope it does the trick though and sorts the problem, tooth ache/problems are a nightmare.

I've got a xtrainer and rower at home so can do all cardio at home which is good. But I prefer power walking outside, love it especially first thing when the world's waking up and all is quiet. Haven't been out much lately though as been doing hiit on xtrainer, but now I'm back on steady state cv, want to get back outside more, just a bit dubious about going out in the dark.



tonyc74 said:


> ha ha the general british diet is shocking really! although im about to eat smoked salmon and poached egg! bit expensive the salmon though so wont be making it regular!
> 
> weekend plans!?


Yeah, they can be bad at work with their Friday treats, a nightmare when prepping as the food always smells amazing. I like salmon in pasta dishes but don't eat much apart from that.

Weekend, training etc as usual, cat to the vets again tomo aft for another blood test and then meant to be going out tomorrow night for a mates birthday, but right now, I just want to sleep so will see how I feel. And of course, an extra hours sleep. 

How about you?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> The bit above in bold is wellll out of order Keeks, I should report you to RSPCA!!
> 
> Or i'll set this little bugger on you to fight for the rights of the cats in your household....
> 
> View attachment 138913


Lol, hey the cats need their slin!


----------



## Keeks

Sooo tired, been shattered all week and even less energy than usual. 3 weeks left though now and it feels very weird, 3 weeks then I'm done for over a year, time to eat, rest and grow. 

Double cardio done, both sessions on xtrainer as weather was too dodgy, but hopefully will get outside at some point this weekend as I much prefer outside cardio.


----------



## tonyc74

tomorrow night will be a tough one maybe just show your face for a few hours although thats sometimes worse!

ill be in wales tomorrow for 2 hours visit and 6 hours in the car so thats saturday wiped out, sunday will be gym jobs around house etc im sure it will go very quickly it supposed to chuck it down so probably will only leave the house to get food and go to gym lol !

Mouths a bit sore now anesthetic worn off! managed to eat some beef stew from waitrose ready for bed soon feel wiped out..i tried to do weighted crunches at the gym and gave up i was that tired god knows whats wrong with me think im going to buy a very expensive new bed to help me sleep !!!


----------



## Keeks

tonyc74 said:


> tomorrow night will be a tough one maybe just show your face for a few hours although thats sometimes worse!
> 
> ill be in wales tomorrow for 2 hours visit and 6 hours in the car so thats saturday wiped out, sunday will be gym jobs around house etc im sure it will go very quickly it supposed to chuck it down so probably will only leave the house to get food and go to gym lol !
> 
> Mouths a bit sore now anesthetic worn off! managed to eat some beef stew from waitrose ready for bed soon feel wiped out..i tried to do weighted crunches at the gym and gave up i was that tired god knows whats wrong with me think im going to buy a very expensive new bed to help me sleep !!!


Yeah Im just going out for a few hours, not a mad night out or anything so should be ok and cant wait to see my mates anyway, have missed them during prep.

Eeek, hope journey to/from Wales was ok and worth it to see you child, hope ya had an ace time.  Sunday sounds same as mine really, then another week starts, weekends are way too short, lol.

Rest is best after something like that, and sleep if you can get some but easier said than done, Im having trouble sleeping again so know its a right pain. I usually end up playing candy crush at silly hours to try and get back to sleep.


----------



## Keeks

Busy day, double cardio, both power walks outside, ace!  Gym session was mini legs and chest session. :thumbup1:

Boris been to the vets for another blood test, slightly better than previous so looks like things are getting better and depending on another blood test that needs to be sent away, should be ok to get him in to have all his teeth out, which should then settle his diabetes.

Also went to Asda and drooled my way round the Xmas chocolate aisle's :drool: Was torture and heaven at the same time.  I did pick up some more post comp treats.

Off out tonight for a few hours, not drinking or a mad night, but just looking forward to catching up with mates for a few hours.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Busy day, double cardio, both power walks outside, ace!  Gym session was mini legs and chest session. :thumbup1:
> 
> Boris been to the vets for another blood test, slightly better than previous so looks like things are getting better and depending on another blood test that needs to be sent away, should be ok to get him in to have all his teeth out, which should then settle his diabetes.
> 
> Also went to Asda and drooled my way round the Xmas chocolate aisle's :drool: Was torture and heaven at the same time.  I did pick up some more post comp treats.
> 
> Off out tonight for a few hours, not drinking or a mad night, but just looking forward to catching up with mates for a few hours.


Sounds good. I am massively craving junk food atm, Saturday normally refeed for me but holding off as off to cinema and meal tomorrow night so will cheat a bit then instead.

Have a good night out.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Sounds good. I am massively craving junk food atm, Saturday normally refeed for me but holding off as off to cinema and meal tomorrow night so will cheat a bit then instead.
> 
> Have a good night out.


I'm super craving at the minute so going out should distract me.

Cheers, have a good day/night/cheat tomorrow! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Finally a good nights sleep, slept straight through and of course, woke up groggy as hell, but I slept!! :bounce: :bounce: Carbs and 2 sleep aids knocked me out, completely!

Anyway, good to catch up with friends last night, just made me realise how much I have missed normal life, so making plans for post comp so I can catch up on partying and hangovers, cant wait! And missed our weird and mad chats, last night was about horse clairvoyants?!

Fasted cardio was a very windy power walk, then arms & abs this morning, then another cardio session later, depending on weather will be either power walk or Xtrainer.

Tri's

Reverse grip pull donws 3 x 12, dropsetting last set, 15 then 18

Rope pull downs 3 x 12

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15

All of above superset with reverse crunches and leg raises on a bench x 25 of each, so 9 full sets

Bi's

Seated alternate db curls 3 x 12

EZ bar 21's x 3

Concentration curls 3 x 12

All of above superset with crunches on a ball x 30 so 9 full sets.


----------



## Keeks

Cba today, that is all.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cba today, that is all.


Me either. Put my back out doing deadlifts yesterday. In pain and struggling to walk, stand up and sit down!!! Just when my 5x5 training was going well.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Me either. Put my back out doing deadlifts yesterday. In pain and struggling to walk, stand up and sit down!!! Just when my 5x5 training was going well.


Oh no, hope you're ok and recover quick sharp. Painkillers, lots of, and just be careful what you do but try to keep moving or it might seize up completely. Big hugs.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh no, hope you're ok and recover quick sharp. Painkillers, lots of, and just be careful what you do but try to keep moving or it might seize up completely. Big hugs.


Thanks, this morning was horrendous!!!! Everything seems to fall on the floor at the moment. Pain is defo moving down my ass cheeks and into legs too.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Thanks, this morning was horrendous!!!! Everything seems to fall on the floor at the moment. Pain is defo moving down my ass cheeks and into legs too.


Ha ha, don't be copying my clumsiness!!! 

Just try rubbing the area a little and try a hot bath, should ease in a day or two.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, don't be copying my clumsiness!!!
> 
> Just try rubbing the area a little and try a hot bath, should ease in a day or two.


I don't think ill ever be that clumsy!!! Might purchase some tiger balm stuff today, I had some muscle rub in the cupboard but it went out of date in 2010!! I tried it anyway but it didn't do anything.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I don't think ill ever be that clumsy!!! Might purchase some tiger balm stuff today, I had some muscle rub in the cupboard but it went out of date in 2010!! I tried it anyway but it didn't do anything.


Lol, I'm bl00dy good at being clumsy and dizzy, dropped my phone twice this morning, and thought my hair straighteners were broken, helps if I switch the plug on. 

Try everything and anything. :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, I'm bl00dy good at being clumsy and dizzy, dropped my phone twice this morning, and thought my hair straighteners were broken, helps if I switch the plug on.
> 
> Try everything and anything. :thumbup1:


Wow that's an eventful morning of clumsiness and it's only 8.30!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> @Keeks
> 
> And we resume back to normal lol. How much you eaten?


Lol, not quite yet, doing nac show in 3 weeks of I can hit weight target, then I can eat.

How's you anyway and how much have you eaten?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Wow that's an eventful morning of clumsiness and it's only 8.30!!!!


I know, think it's going to be a fun day.


----------



## Keeks

Hamster said:


> Ah so still on prep....blah lol!!
> 
> How you looking/feeling?
> 
> I'm good....had a photo shoot yesterday so had to stay on the diet an extra week but did eat off comp plan but just clean food and no cardio. Prep starts again in 8 weeks so going to have to try reign in the diet so I don't have 3-4 stone to lose lol.
> 
> What's your plans after the NAC?


Yep, 3 weeks left now so not long. So-so, we'll see how the next 3 weeks go.

Lol, hard to lose but so easy to put on. You doing May season again then?

I'm having next year off, my body and mind need it, trying to sort out my mess of a personal life and just really try and grow and make decent improvements. This year has kicked my a$$ mentally so need a break. Then come back raring to go for May 2015 season.


----------



## Keeks

Look what some evil fvcker posted through my door tonight....



I nearly licked the pizza pic!


----------



## Keeks

Monday done and I'm fooked! Again, and its only Monday!

Anyway, fasted cardio done steady state on Xtrainer, then legs, then HIIT on XTrainer tonight.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls 3 x 25 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats superset with pelvic lifts 4 x 25 of each

Leg press with feet high & wide 4 x 20

Then clumsy me dropped a frozen fish fillet on my foot when doing first lot of fish food prep for tomorrow, hurt like hell, then did the same again in 2nd lot of fish food prep! :cursing:

Now in the safety of my bed where I dont think I can cause much damage!


----------



## H10dst

More clumsiness here I see


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> More clumsiness here I see


Oh yes!  But Im safe now tucked up in bed, until tomorrow and see what damage I can do then. Hows the back?


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh yes!  But Im safe now tucked up in bed, until tomorrow and see what damage I can do then. Hows the back?


It's eased off to be honest. It still gives me a reminder every once and a while.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It's eased off to be honest. It still gives me a reminder every once and a while.


Well thats good if its eased already, just be careful and go easy. :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Well thats good if its eased already, just be careful and go easy. :thumbup1:


I will. Think I'll leave back training for a bit. I'll go and do some bicep curls in squat rack


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I will. Think I'll leave back training for a bit. I'll go and do some bicep curls in squat rack


I can actually do that as there's hardly anyone in my gym right now, happy days!


----------



## flinty90

Keeks said:


> Yep, 3 weeks left now so not long. So-so, we'll see how the next 3 weeks go.
> 
> Lol, hard to lose but so easy to put on. You doing May season again then?
> 
> I'm having next year off, my body and mind need it, trying to sort out my mess of a personal life and just really try and grow and make decent improvements. This year has kicked my a$$ mentally so need a break. Then come back raring to go for May 2015 season.


When you say a break keeks how far off plan will you allow yourself ??

cardio training and diet wise do you not think about it at all

Or you loosely stick to a plan so you dont undo everything in year off ?? X


----------



## Sambuca

I was in tesco for the first time in ages the other day and found this



Very yummy


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> When you say a break keeks how far off plan will you allow yourself ??
> 
> cardio training and diet wise do you not think about it at all
> 
> Or you loosely stick to a plan so you dont undo everything in year off ?? X


No I'll be following a plan, training will be spot on, probably still a 6 day split, very rigid with cardio done probably be 3-5 sessions per week, and diet wise, will be strict through the week, although not prep strict, and have some nice treats as weekend.

Thing is, through prep its the cardio that ends up a chore, never the gym sessions, and diet wise its hard but after I've dealt with cravings, I do prefer eating clean, just not quite as super strict as now. x


----------



## Keeks

Sambuca said:


> I was in tesco for the first time in ages the other day and found this
> 
> View attachment 139056
> 
> 
> Very yummy


 :drool: OMG!!! Tesco's quark used to be rubbish but that stuff is lush! Good buy, I'm impressed! :thumbup1:


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> :drool: OMG!!! Tesco's quark used to be rubbish but that stuff is lush! Good buy, I'm impressed! :thumbup1:


Old quark was like fecking wallpaper paste lol


----------



## Sambuca

Keeks said:


> :drool: OMG!!! Tesco's quark used to be rubbish but that stuff is lush! Good buy, I'm impressed! :thumbup1:


I saw it and instantly thought of the quark queen lol.

It was pretty nice I like citrusy flavours.

Didn't check ingredients sure it was healthy


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> Old quark was like fecking wallpaper paste lol


Yeah not a fan of that stuff, and not overly keen on Asda's. Sainsburys or this Lake District stuff, cant go wrong!



Sambuca said:


> I saw it and instantly thought of the quark queen lol.
> 
> It was pretty nice I like citrusy flavours.
> 
> Didn't check ingredients sure it was healthy


Lol, think quite a few think of me when buying quark, my mate usually texts me when buying it. :lol:

Yeah its nice, and healthy so dont worry there. I love this on protein pancakes, although if you get the plain stuff and add whey, just as nice and higher protein. The TPW Lemon shortcake is ace mixed in with normal quark. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

:sleeping: That is all!

No, in fact I've dropped my phone already and its only just turned 6! :cursing: And my foot is slightly hurting from the fish. :sad: And I'm starving, that is all.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :sleeping: That is all!
> 
> No, in fact I've dropped my phone already and its only just turned 6! :cursing: *And my foot is slightly hurting from the fish*. :sad: And I'm starving, that is all.


WTF?!


----------



## HJC1972

Keeks said:


> :drool: OMG!!! Tesco's quark used to be rubbish but that stuff is lush! Good buy, I'm impressed! :thumbup1:


Sainsbury's do that one in lemon flavour too. Proper nice is that.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> WTF?!


I dropped a frozen fish filet on it last night, then dropped another one on it shortly after. Hurt like fook! It's the foot that I hurt in last year's prep and certain things can just flare it up a little, like dropping fish on it. :lol:



HJC1972 said:


> Sainsbury's do that one in lemon flavour too. Proper nice is that.


Yay, another quark fan. :thumbup1: They do the vanilla one too but I have yet to try that, but know it will be lovely.


----------



## Sweat

Dropped not one but TWO fish on your foot!!!

LMAO.

Contest prep making you fuzzy headed?!


----------



## HJC1972

Keeks said:


> I dropped a frozen fish filet on it last night, then dropped another one on it shortly after. Hurt like fook! It's the foot that I hurt in last year's prep and certain things can just flare it up a little, like dropping fish on it. :lol:
> 
> Yay, another quark fan. :thumbup1: They do the vanilla one too but I have yet to try that, but know it will be lovely.


Yep, getting through two tubs a day now. Tried a few and usually just go with Sainsbuy's "Be Good To Yourself". Concur with sentiments about Tescos stuff. Rank! To thick by far, like eating wet cotton wool. Tried Asda's one and that weren't much better.

Where do you get Vanilla flavoured one?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Dropped not one but TWO fish on your foot!!!
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> Contest prep making you fuzzy headed?!


Well, at the moment yes, I'm putting it down to prep, truth is I'm just a clumsy dizzy blonde I think. Not all the time, but quite a bit. 



HJC1972 said:


> Yep, getting through two tubs a day now. Tried a few and usually just go with Sainsbuy's "Be Good To Yourself". Concur with sentiments about Tescos stuff. Rank! To thick by far, like eating wet cotton wool. Tried Asda's one and that weren't much better.
> 
> Where do you get Vanilla flavoured one?


Yeah that Sainsburys one is my fave, really nice and creamy and mixes well. Sainsburys did the vanilla one, but not sure if they still do as haven't been buying quark due to prep, but they should still have it, or if tescos are doing the lake district stuff, they might have it as its that make.

Two tubs a day, that's ace, how do you have it?


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Well, at the moment yes, I'm putting it down to prep, truth is I'm just a clumsy dizzy blonde I think. Not all the time, but quite a bit.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> I am sure the calorie deficit and doubel CV makes a person fuzzy headed. I am always banging into stuff at gym or tripping up. It's like all my energy goes into the workout and none left over for spacial awareness!
> 
> Have a good day Keeks.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Lol, well I'm hoping that's the case, otherwise I think I'll need s some super ass, unlimited claims phone insurance.
> 
> Thank you, have a good one too.


----------



## biglbs

Just looking at your progress since journal began.looking good girl x reps when poota fixed


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Just looking at your progress since journal began.looking good girl x reps when poota fixed


Ahh thank you, work in progress!  x


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning clumsy bollocks, hope today goes better for you!


----------



## HJC1972

Keeks said:


> Two tubs a day, that's ace, how do you have it?


Tablespoon of Maple syrup - yes, I know, I know....too many carbs etc.  - and my missus makes her own Granola -yes, I know, I know...too many carbs etc.  - which I add a couple of spoonfuls of. The Granola consists of roasted oats and bran, dedicated coconut, hazelnuts and some cranberries. It has a right proper crunch to it. Trust me, unlike others who seem to have to down Quark through gritted teeth, I absolutely relish the stuff. Like a poor man's cheese cake, if you like.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning clumsy bollocks, hope today goes better for you!


 mg: I have no b0ll0cks thank you very much! Clumsy yes! Cheers, you too! :thumbup1:



HJC1972 said:


> Tablespoon of Maple syrup - yes, I know, I know....too many carbs etc.  - and my missus makes her own Granola -yes, I know, I know...too many carbs etc.  - which I add a couple of spoonfuls of. The Granola consists of roasted oats and bran, dedicated coconut, hazelnuts and some cranberries. It has a right proper crunch to it. Trust me, unlike others who seem to have to down Quark through gritted teeth, I absolutely relish the stuff. Like a poor man's cheese cake, if you like.


OMG!!! That sounds amazing! Must try that when prep finishes! :bounce:

Lol, me too, can't get enough of it and its so versatile, you cant go wrong with a fridge full of quark! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad to hear it! :thumb:

Just an expression used darn sarf lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

howz yir erse fir cok dabs the day?

well done on the comp cheeks! looked fekin ace. fuks the rear shots tho?!?! i feel let down tbh

thats me all tanned up & stocked up on some turking bulking goodies  gun'be guuuud


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad to hear it! :thumb:
> 
> Just an expression used darn sarf lol


Lol, well I'm not going to go darn sarf for fear of developing clumsy b0ll0cks. 



JANIKvonD said:


> howz yir erse fir cok dabs the day?
> 
> well done on the comp cheeks! looked fekin ace. fuks the rear shots tho?!?! i feel let down tbh
> 
> thats me all tanned up & stocked up on some turking bulking goodies  gun'be guuuud


Ar$e is good today thanks, little sore from last night's glute beasting, but still good. And sorry it has let you down, there'll be more bum pics soon. And Cheers. :thumbup1:

How was your holiday anyway, apart from goody shopping, lol? And also, what level?


----------



## Keeks

Today's cravings, fish and chips and marshmallow flumps.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Today's cravings, fish and chips and marshmallow flumps.


All on the same plate??


----------



## Rykard

H10dst said:


> All on the same plate??


obviously, with a side of quark


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Ar$e is good today thanks, little sore from last night's glute beasting, but still good. And sorry it has let you down, there'll be more bum pics soon. And Cheers. :thumbup1:
> 
> How was your holiday anyway, apart from goody shopping, lol? And also, what level?


 :thumb:

yeh hols was ace cheers, all tanned up.....ill send ya pic of the white bits shortly.

still level 136  not played it since last we spoke. u?


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL had to google marshmallow flumps to know what you where talking about


----------



## 25434

Evening Keeks,

"Lol, well I'm not going to go darn sarf for fear of developing clumsy b0ll0cks."

I live darrrn sarrrrff and have done for quite a few years...to date no nodules resembling b0ll0cks have appeared round about my girlie bits....I checked this afternoon just in case...nope...totally neat and tidy thank you very much....you are in fact, safe to visit...

NB: you would not be safe however from chips, nope...not a chance.....  however, the clumsy thing...hummmmm...not sure if that's part of my natural state or it came upon me since I moved here....who knows....


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> All on the same plate??


 mg: Get out of here with that ridiculous talk!!!!



Rykard said:


> obviously, with a side of quark


Of course, goes without saying! 



BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL had to google marshmallow flumps to know what you where talking about


I didnt know what they were yesterday when my wokmates were talking about them, but then someone brought them in today and I want, they are now on the list! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> :thumb:
> 
> yeh hols was ace cheers, all tanned up.....ill send ya pic of the white bits shortly.
> 
> still level 136  not played it since last we spoke. u?


Ahh glad you had a good one, and looking forward to seeing white bits! :tongue:

Now stuck on 147. Had a catastrophe last week and smashed my phone, first panic was Sh1t, candy crush.....will I have to start again, but thank god I didnt, phew!!!! 



Flubs said:


> Evening Keeks,
> 
> "Lol, well I'm not going to go darn sarf for fear of developing clumsy b0ll0cks."
> 
> I live darrrn sarrrrff and have done for quite a few years...to date no nodules resembling b0ll0cks have appeared round about my girlie bits....I checked this afternoon just in case...nope...totally neat and tidy thank you very much....you are in fact, safe to visit...
> 
> NB: you would not be safe however from chips, nope...not a chance.....  however, the clumsy thing...hummmmm...not sure if that's part of my natural state or it came upon me since I moved here....who knows....


Good evening Flubs. 

Lol, well thats ok then, I was just scared of the b0ll0cks, clumsy or non-clumsy ones!

Ha ha, yay for another clumsy, its a nuisance isnt it, but hey ho, that's life. And chips, well, chips are more than welcome in a few weeks, in fact catn wait for some chips! :bounce:

Hope you're well anyway and having a good week. x


----------



## Keeks

Still craving fish & chips and flumps, amongst lots of other stuff, I just want food!

Few little clumsy's today but nothing major although I had to go to do the banking this afternoon at work, got in my car and it was really juddery, made it to the bank and back but luckily we have a garage next to work, so took it in there and it was only something and nothing thank god, so all fixed by the time I'd finished work. 

Fasted cardio was on Xtrainer, shoulders & abs tonight with a power walk done for 2nd cardio session.

Shoulders

Single arm lat raises 3 x 12 dropsetting last set, 15 then 18 reps

Machine press working up stack then 3 working sets x 10 reps

Arnold press superset with db press 3 x 10 of each

Rear delt raises 3 x 12

Abs

Crunches on a ball 5 x 30

Cant believe its only Tuesday, Im fooked!


----------



## Sweat

Good workout. Flumps are fricking ace!!!! LUSH!

What time are you doing that 2nd CV session? I've been trying to do mine post bed but is a ballache. Might do it pre-weights session instead.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Good workout. Flumps are fricking ace!!!! LUSH!
> 
> What time are you doing that 2nd CV session? I've been trying to do mine post bed but is a ballache. Might do it pre-weights session instead.


I'm not even that into flumps, but anything that gets mentioned now, I want so much, its seriously ridiculous now, if i ate everything on my mental list, Id be the size of 10 people in the space of a week.

2nd cardio is done at the moment approx 1/2 hour after weights session.


----------



## H10dst

Went back to gym tonight.....wasn't to bad to be honest. Only did chest and triceps and my mate passed me the weights etc. no more back pain than yesterday so that's good, still getting the odd kick just to remind me I've hurt myself and keep getting pins and needles in my left leg. Going to train light legs and shoulders tomorrow I think.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Went back to gym tonight.....wasn't to bad to be honest. Only did chest and triceps and my mate passed me the weights etc. no more back pain than yesterday so that's good, still getting the odd kick just to remind me I've hurt myself and keep getting pins and needles in my left leg. Going to train light legs and shoulders tomorrow I think.


Well that's good then, sounds like its nothing major so just be careful with what you do.


----------



## Keeks

Fish foot had been hurting through the night, not sure if it's cos I went power walking last night, but just niggling slightly.

Knackered and starving again, but this just means a few tweaks made to diet etc are working. Anyway, only 2 & 1/2 weeks left of prep/zombie/clumsy b0ll0ck mode. 

Double cardio with back & abs tonight.

Have a good day all.


----------



## biglbs

Cod blyme, is just your michael? Or does your jellied eal hurt too?

See what I did? X


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Cod blyme, is just your michael? Or does your jellied eal hurt too?
> 
> See what I did? X


 :lol: I did actually get that, not like me. Damn fish foot!


----------



## Keeks

Todays cravings and its only just turned 9am...........beans & sausage on toast, with grated cheese on top. :drool: And chocolate hob nobs dipped in a brew. :drool:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Todays cravings and its only just turned 9am...........beans & *sausage *on toast, with grated cheese on top. :drool: And chocolate hob nobs dipped in a brew. :drool:


You're craving sausage.........never would have guessed :whistling:

Just seen the chocolate hob knob bit......that's what my heaven will be filled with.....and milk to drink at the same time


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You're craving sausage.........never would have guessed :whistling:
> 
> Just seen the chocolate hob knob bit......that's what my heaven will be filled with.....and milk to drink at the same time


I'm craving all sorts at the minute! :whistling:

Ha ha, mine too, I love them dipped in a brew, but not into milk so would swap that for a milk shake, or some Horlicks, another craving at the minute.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm craving all sorts at the minute! :whistling:
> 
> Ha ha, mine too, I love them dipped in a brew, but not into milk so would swap that for a milk shake, or some Horlicks, another craving at the minute.


I bet you are :wink:

There should be no dipping of the Hob Nobs, they should just be accompanied by semi skimmed milk, pints of the stuff - I know this sentence contains the word 'semi' and refers to white liquid that is swallowed so try to control yourself......oh and don't forget dipping


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I bet you are :wink:
> 
> There should be no dipping of the Hob Nobs, they should just be accompanied by semi skimmed milk, pints of the stuff - I know this sentence contains the word 'semi' and refers to white liquid that is swallowed so try to control yourself......oh and don't forget dipping


Control myself.....really?! I'm sure you don't mean that!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Control myself.....really?! I'm sure you don't mean that!


 :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :innocent:


 :devil2:


----------



## Keeks

Shattered tonight and its only Wednesday, really feeling it now. Nightmare afternoon at work, busy but with so little concentration span, food talk which is torture, and just so hungry and tired, but not long now, really now long til I get my life back. 

Both fasted and evening cardio was done steady state on Xtrainer, then back & abs tonight.

Back

Close grip pull downs 3 x 12 dropset last set, 15 then 18 reps

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12

Seated row 3 x 12

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a ball with leg raises 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30

On a positive note though, fish foot is a lot easier.  And not long til weekend now, and going to have some serious sofa time this weekend, I will become one with my sofa and candy crush.


----------



## Keeks

:sleeping: I'm Fooked!

Fish foot is niggling again this morning and I've woken up craving birdseye potato waffles?! I want food!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :sleeping: I'm Fooked!
> 
> Fish foot is niggling again this morning and I've woken up craving birdseye potato waffles?! I want food!


Keep pushing on keeks, not long to go and you've done so much already!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Keep pushing on keeks, not long to go and you've done so much already!


Cheers Ben. I actually thought doing this morning's cardio that 2 weeks today, I'll be doing my last fasted cardio session, eeeek! :bounce: Really doesn't seem long now, can't wait although a little conscious of not hitting weight, I'm gonna keep going and see what happens on the day, it's really not long to get through now.


----------



## Keeks

:sleeping: Large amount of stims are doing nothing today it seems, I'm just foooked and cant get going today. And I've had to nip out and get a work colleague a leaving present............Thorntons chocolates :cursing: and my other work mates are eating Halloween sweets!

Two and a half weeks and I'm going to commence work to become the size of 10 mini elephants, and I cant wait!!! :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

Afternoon Keeks,

Hope foot is better, found the below photo of you from your last comp - Keeks (AKA Fishfoot)!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Afternoon Keeks,
> 
> Hope foot is better, found the below photo of you from your last comp - Keeks (AKA Fishfoot)!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 139262


Ha ha, I'm looking stylish there with fish foot. It's not too bad thanks, but just keep feeling it, posing practice in heels wont help it but needs must, not long til I can rest fish foot though.


----------



## Keeks

Fooooooooooooooked! Really worn out and grumpy as hell tonight. Cr4ppy week at work, works mounting up and multiplying overnight it seems :thumbdown: and I'm already in a grumpy mood for tomorrow and its not even tomorrow, and will have to survive butty and pizza Friday at work which is torture. But then its weekend.  And in 3 weeks, I too will be having a butty and pizza. 

Fasted cardio was on Xtrainer, legs tonight and then a power walk and got wet through cos it started raining half way through.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 10th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's superset with SLDL's 4 x 15 of each

Really felt weak and drained this week with training, its absolutely kicked my a$$.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> *Fooooooooooooooked!* Really worn out and grumpy as hell tonight. Cr4ppy week at work, works mounting up and multiplying overnight it seems :thumbdown: and I'm already in a grumpy mood for tomorrow and its not even tomorrow, and will have to survive butty and pizza Friday at work which is torture. But then its weekend.  And in 3 weeks, I too will be having a butty and pizza.
> 
> Fasted cardio was on Xtrainer, legs tonight and then a power walk and got wet through cos it started raining half way through.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 10th rep
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 30
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's superset with SLDL's 4 x 15 of each
> 
> Really felt weak and drained this week with training, its absolutely kicked my a$$.


Who was the lucky guy/girl?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Who was the lucky guy/girl?


 mg: :lol: Ha ha, if only!


----------



## Queenie

Keep your head in the game, Keeks!

You'll have that food soon  doing awesome as always! X


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> mg: :lol: Ha ha, if only!


Tell the truth now... i'm guessing @Ginger Ben

:wub:


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Keep your head in the game, Keeks!
> 
> You'll have that food soon  doing awesome as always! X


Cheers hun. I'll get there, and know I havent gone under yet as I know there's really not long to go now. Felt so ropey this last few days but the thought of knowing the end is nearly here, it really is pushing me now.

Then time for food! :bounce: x



Sweat said:


> Tell the truth now... i'm guessing @Ginger Ben
> 
> :wub:


 mg: Bens enticed me into his bakkake web. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Tell the truth now... i'm guessing @Ginger Ben
> 
> :wub:


 :whistling:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Cheers hun. I'll get there, and know I havent gone under yet as I know there's really not long to go now. Felt so ropey this last few days but the thought of knowing the end is nearly here, it really is pushing me now.
> 
> Then time for food! :bounce: x
> 
> mg: Bens enticed me into his bakkake web. :lol:


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!

You've got me in stitches with your recent Bukkake obsession!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You've got me in stitches with your recent Bukkake obsession!!!!
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: Wonderment, not obsession. I'm blaming Ben anyway, he's corrupted my clean and pure mind. :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :lol: Wonderment, not obsession. I'm blaming Ben anyway, he's corrupted my clean and pure mind. :lol:


I think i've figured out why you are interested in it so much...

Just to let you know, it is not Quark on the girls faces keeks!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: Wonderment, not obsession. I'm blaming Ben anyway, he's corrupted my clean and pure mind. :lol:


Hang on now.....actually don't worry, when's this happening? After prep I guess, got to be big calories in that much spunk, might ruin prep lol


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> I think i've figured out why you are interested in it so much...
> 
> Just to let you know, it is not Quark on the girls faces keeks!


 mg: mg: mg:

@Ginger Ben........Is this true cos you told me it was special quark??????


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Hang on now.....actually don't worry, when's this happening? After prep I guess, got to be big calories in that much spunk, might ruin prep lol


Is that how you got skinny fat recently Ben?!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: mg:
> 
> @Ginger Ben........Is this true cos you told me it was special quark??????


LLF.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: mg:
> 
> @Ginger Ben........Is this true cos you told me it was special quark??????


Very special quark, naturally salty and high protein


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Is that how you got skinny fat recently Ben?!


Cvnt lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Hang on now.....actually don't worry, when's this happening? After prep I guess, got to be big calories in that much spunk, might ruin prep lol


Holy cow, bakkake party in 3 weeks then! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Holy cow, bakkake party in 3 weeks then! :thumbup1:


Bring the bikini :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Very special quark, naturally salty and high protein


This why you eat so much of it? Salt to releive cramps and protein to get mahoosive of course... 



Ginger Ben said:


> Cvnt lol


LOL.



Keeks said:


> Holy cow, bakkake party in 3 weeks then! :thumbup1:


OMG, set up a new thread Keeks...

We;ll get 500+ guys from UKM to be in on it and set some record or something...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> This why you eat so much of it? Salt to releive cramps and protein to get mahoosive of course...
> 
> LOL.
> 
> OMG, set up a new thread Keeks...
> 
> We;ll get 500+ guys from UKM to be in on it and set some record or something...


Most of them couldn't bust a load if you paid them. Leave it to us heavy balled nattys lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Very special quark, naturally salty and high protein


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll bring my quark, you bring your own special quark, but I think I might be being tricked here! :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> Bring the bikini :lol:


 :thumb: Although it might not fit in 3 weeks, I'll be the size of 10 mini elephants by then.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Most of them couldn't bust a load if you paid them. Leave it to us heavy balled nattys lol


A pint each from us natties,

Don't forget we could get Janik in on it too, he's been natty for 3 months now, just cruising on 500mg test for 12 weeks... LLF.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> OMG, set up a new thread Keeks...
> 
> We;ll get 500+ guys from UKM to be in on it and set some record or something...


Oh dear lord, I can see it now......'Keeks bakkake party, bring your own special quark' Would be funny at least.



Ginger Ben said:


> Most of them couldn't bust a load if you paid them. Leave it to us heavy balled nattys lol


 :lol: Heavy balled nattys, that tickled me for some reason, simple things and all that! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Oh dear lord, I can see it now......'Keeks bakkake party, bring your own special quark' Would be funny at least.
> 
> :lol: Heavy balled nattys, that tickled me for some reason, simple things and all that! :lol:


Like being tickled by heavy balls eh? There's a name for that too :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Like being tickled by heavy balls eh? There's a name for that too :lol:


There's a name for what Ben's chasing for his own figure goals too... "BBW"... not Bodybuilding Warehouse..


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Like being tickled by heavy balls eh? There's a name for that too :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Is there an actual name for that or are you tricking me again? :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> There's a name for what Ben's chasing for his own figure goals too... "BBW"... not Bodybuilding Warehouse..


Lol big bad warrior?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Is there an actual name for that or are you tricking me again? :sneaky2: :lol:


Look up teabagging


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Is there an actual name for that or are you tricking me again? :sneaky2: :lol:


Teabagging...

Will Ferrell Demonstrates...


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Look up teabagging





Sweat said:


> Teabagging...
> 
> Will Ferrell Demonstrates...


Right, to say this in the nicest politest way......I didnt actually know that it meant putting them onto, as video above. I wont expand on this but only thought it meant something else. See, I'm so bl00dy pure and innocent and I'm being corrupted left, right and centre!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Right, to say this in the nicest politest way......I didnt actually know that it meant putting them onto, as video above. I wont expand on this but only thought it meant something else. See, I'm so bl00dy pure and innocent and I'm being corrupted left, right and centre!


Lol so you only knew about the dunking then.....innocent my bum


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol so you only knew about the dunking then.....innocent my bum


I'm positively angelic, honest! :innocent:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I'm positively angelic, honest! :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


>


 mg: I'm outraged, I'm sweet and innocent me. :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

First time in prep, my alarm didn't go off and I slept in. My phone is starting to develop a mind of its own, doing some weird stuff but woke up in enough time to do hiit on rower, which was a change anyway so enjoyed that.

Rest day today so just 2nd cardio session to do tonight. Then it's weekend, and I really need it this week, I'm worn out.

Have a good day all.


----------



## H10dst

Soooo just had a read and a catch up and basically I can see, quark, special quark and tea bagging!!! Things have changed in here


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Soooo just had a read and a catch up and basically I can see, quark, special quark and tea bagging!!! Things have changed in here


Everyone's trying to corrupt my sweet and innocent mind. Honest, I'm an angel! :innocent: :devil2:


----------



## H10dst

Yeah ok then!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah ok then!!


Why does no-one believe me?! :angry: :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Badly craving junk food and sleep today, and every foooker is out to pee me off. But very nearly weekend hibernation time!  :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

I'm just in the chip shop. That is all


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm just in the chip shop. That is all


I'm sat here with a voodoo doll, that is all.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I'm sat here with a voodoo doll, that is all.


Just be careful where you stick those pins!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Just be careful where you stick those pins!!!


Chippy talk to a very grumpy keeks, them pins are going everywhere!


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> I'm sat here with a voodoo doll, that is all.


You and your poxy voodoo dolls lol!

Just out of curiosity, how long did you indulge for after your last comp. Was it just the following Sunday, all day, a certain time window or did you go no holds barred for a couple of days?

I remember you saying that you felt pretty sick so i imagine it was all day Sunday and normal service was resumed on Monday?!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> You and your poxy voodoo dolls lol!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how long did you indulge for after your last comp. Was it just the following Sunday, all day, a certain time window or did you go no holds barred for a couple of days?
> 
> I remember you saying that you felt pretty sick so i imagine it was all day Sunday and normal service was resumed on Monday?!


Poxy voodoo dolls?! :angry: I'll get my mini beast Sharpy voodoo doll out again in a minute! :tongue:

I ate rubbish for the rest of the Sunday, then normal service resumed on Monday, but just with higher carbs, few extra portions of protein porridge and bananas.

I did feel sick after eating on Sunday, but after such a strict diet for so long, the slightest thing makes me feel ill. Last year it took a good few weeks till I felt normal again after eating pretty normally.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Poxy voodoo dolls?! :angry: I'll get my mini beast Sharpy voodoo doll out again in a minute! :tongue:
> 
> I ate rubbish for the rest of the Sunday, then normal service resumed on Monday, but just with higher carbs, few extra portions of protein porridge and bananas.
> 
> I did feel sick after eating on Sunday, but after such a strict diet for so long, the slightest thing makes me feel ill. Last year it took a good few weeks till I felt normal again after eating pretty normally.


Do you just use a johnny bravo doll for sharpy? Lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Do you just use a johnny bravo doll for sharpy? Lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Nope, I only do proper toys, voodoo dolls that is. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Nope, I only do proper toys, voodoo dolls that is. :lol:


More filth.....lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> More filth.....lol


I'm blaming lack of nice food, my mind wanders. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I'm blaming lack of nice food, my mind wanders. :lol:


Go on......


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Go on......


Ha ha, no way, lm still trying to convince myself I'm sweet and innocent, which I am of course. :innocent:

I need food, srs! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, no way, lm still trying to convince myself I'm sweet and innocent, which I am of course. :innocent:
> 
> I need food, srs! :lol:


I crack after 6 clean days and need my cheat so god knows how you are doing it but keep it going as its working!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I crack after 6 clean days and need my cheat so god knows how you are doing it but keep it going as its working!


I don't know how I'm doing it, but just know that it's not long now, and bizarrely, I've got that sad end of prep feeling coming now. And like I said, my mind does wander quite a bit, but distracts from thoughts of pizza.


----------



## 25434

Eyup lovely Keeks........have a good weekend......you can get through all of this...you are fabbby.......x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Eyup lovely Keeks........have a good weekend......you can get through all of this...you are fabbby.......x


Thank you my lovely. Have a fab weekend too and love your avi, looking hot hot hot! :thumbup1: x


----------



## Keeks

This week has been a tough one. Slight change in diet and cardio (steady state instead of HIIT) and I've really felt it, been so weak and so very very hungry, just craving food so much, and my minds just off with the fairies most of the time now, but its so been worth it. Stats are looking ace this week, weight has dropped again, and waist is not just under 22", its never been that small so very very happy.

Was slightly concerned about hitting weight target for NAC show, but after this morning, looking like I should be ok, but will carry on as I'm doing and just leave it down to the day, if I dont quite make it, then its one of those things but I'm damn well going to give it my all, 2 weeks to smash, thats all now. 

Few pics from this morning.....


----------



## TELBOR

2 weeks to dial it in keeks, I'm sure you will 

Looking good :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> 2 weeks to dial it in keeks, I'm sure you will
> 
> Looking good :beer:


Cheers. Down about 3lbs from last comp so just need to tighten up more now and get things right in last few days this time. Got some Aldactone on order in case needed. 

Hows you anyway?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Looking v good!


----------



## Keeks

mygym said:


> Looking v good!


Aww thank you.  Two more weeks and should look bob on. :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Tiniest waist EVER!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Tiniest waist EVER!!!!


Under 22".....WTF?!?!?! :bounce:  Cant believe how small it actuall is now. I do feel like I've shrunk this week though. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Right, I'm going shopping for a few bits, and no doubt will come back with shed loads of goodies for my post comp pig out. I've been picking bits up now for weeks and darent look what I've already got, but its a bit of a compulsion now, I cant go anywhere without buying a treat to stash away.


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Right, I'm going shopping for a few bits, and no doubt will come back with shed loads of goodies for my post comp pig out. I've been picking bits up now for weeks and darent look what I've already got, but its a bit of a compulsion now, I cant go anywhere without buying a treat to stash away.


How much of your goodies did you get through post comp the other week?!

Surely you had to stash any leftovers away otherwise that'd be pure torture every time you open the cupboard!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> How much of your goodies did you get through post comp the other week?!
> 
> Surely you had to stash any leftovers away otherwise that'd be pure torture every time you open the cupboard!


Ha ha, not much, but my other half has been working his work through my stash, and lots of arguments later, I now have a secret stash. Thing is, I'm dizzy as hell right now so forget where I put stuff and then when I'm looking for something, will find part of my stash and want to cry. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

I went easy on treats today, but the supermarket was torture, I wanted everything, and a new super craving developed, fish finger buttys. :drool: And I picked up some of these Reece's cups last week, but got some more today, I bl000dy love them and cant wait to try the white chocolate ones.



Anyway, sofa time now, I'm shattered, terrible nights sleep last night, so high carb day today means I should sleep tongiht.

Double cardio done, fasted power walk then Xtrainer this afternoon, and mini legs and chest this morning.


----------



## Keeks

Oh, and look what I got from the pound shop......one for the boys. :tongue:


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Shouldn't joke about illness, man flu is no laughing matter!


----------



## Keeks

mygym said:


> Shouldn't joke about illness, man flu is no laughing matter!


Lol, so I've heard. :lol: They also had man flu lozenges. I actually laughed in the shop.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> This week has been a tough one. Slight change in diet and cardio (steady state instead of HIIT) and I've really felt it, been so weak and so very very hungry, just craving food so much, and my minds just off with the fairies most of the time now, but its so been worth it. Stats are looking ace this week, weight has dropped again, and waist is not just under 22", its never been that small so very very happy.
> 
> Was slightly concerned about hitting weight target for NAC show, but after this morning, looking like I should be ok, but will carry on as I'm doing and just leave it down to the day, if I dont quite make it, then its one of those things but I'm damn well going to give it my all, 2 weeks to smash, thats all now.
> 
> Few pics from this morning.....
> 
> View attachment 139407
> View attachment 139408
> View attachment 139409


Erm... Marry, Fvck, Travel...

-I'd marry photo 2

-Cruise round world with No 3

-Bang the fvck out of the first 1

Haha...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Erm... Marry, Fvck, Travel...
> 
> -I'd marry photo 2
> 
> -Cruise round world with No 3
> 
> -Bang the fvck out of the first 1
> 
> Haha...


Erm, not sure what to say to that really, lol. :confused1:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Erm, not sure what to say to that really, lol. :confused1:


Scene from Gavin & Stacey, where they play a game of Shag, Marry or Cruise.

Nevermind.


----------



## Keeks

Fasted power walk done this morning and it was windy as foook, nearly got blown over at one point. Woke me up though, and was nice and refreshing. Only one more Sunday left where I have to get up and do fasted cardio, cant believe it, the week after its the comp, then the week after I'll be getting up to a bacon butty. 

2nd cardio session will be dependant on weather, Xtrainer or another power walk, arms & abs shortly.


----------



## Keeks

Arms & abs done and was a good decent to say I've felt weaker this week, think the carbs just gave me that bit extra so really got a good pump and enjoyed it. Weathers still looking ok, very windy but no rain so will be going for another power walk shortly.

Really looking forward to having my weekends back, all I do is train/cardio and try and catch up on rest, then its Monday again and havent done much at all. Anyway, not long to go now, really looking forward to the end now.

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 12, dropsetting last set, 15 reps then 18

Rope pull downs 3 x 12

Lying kickbacks 3 x 15

All of above superset with reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises x 20 of each, so 9 full sets

Bi's

Alternate seated db curls but vertical grip 2 x 15

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Cable bar curls 3 x 12

All of above superset with crunches on a ball x 30, so 9 sets.


----------



## Keeks

Catch up with coach and no changes yet for the next week, but will see day by day how things are going. If things still going well, will stick with things for another week, but happy enough so far with how things seem to be going.

This time in 2 weeks, I will be hours away from the end. :bounce:  :bounce:

And tonight's cravings, hot dogs! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

How the hell is it Monday again???? I really really didn't want to get up this morning. :cursing:

Anyway, last full week of prep in normal routine this week, woo hoo. Next week I'm off Thursday and Friday so a few days to chill out and get my head straight, and training will be different to next week so really this is the last push. Work is going to be an ass this week, so busy but hopefully it'll fly.

Have a good one all.


----------



## Keeks

Absolutely fed up and foooked off today, I've had enough of prep now and being miserable and tetchy, and feeling like cr4p all the time, and constantly thinking of food. 13 days left thank god!

Fasted cardio was steady state on Xtrainer, legs tonight then a power walk.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls 5 reps then dropping weight, then 10 then 15, holding last rep, 3 x full sets superset with standing calf raises

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Jump squats 4 x 30

Leg press with feet high & wide 5 reps then dropping weight, then 10 then 15, 3 full sets

Walking lunges 4 x 20

On a plus side, was dreading work today as had so much to do, but actually got loads done, more than I thought I would and its been a nice sunny day, so not all bad. And now for some much deserved serious star fishing!


----------



## H10dst

Cheer up chicken!! Once step closer to the weekend. Enjoy your star fishing xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Cheer up chicken!! Once step closer to the weekend. Enjoy your star fishing xx


Cheers, I feel loads better already, just wanted my bed, I'm all happy and smiley now!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Cheers, I feel loads better already, just wanted my bed, I'm all happy and smiley now!


Easily pleased.


----------



## Keeks

I want food! I woke up in the middle and was so hungry, i just laid there thinking about food. :cursing: I might even go and read my dominoes leaflet. :drool:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I want food! I woke up in the middle and was so hungry, i just laid there thinking about food. :cursing: I might even go and read my dominoes leaflet. :drool:


LOL.

How was the menu?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LOL.
> 
> How was the menu?


Made me want to cry. I also started looking at a dirty kebab takeaway menu, and wanted a kebab at 7.30 this morning.  And a Morrisons leaflet with Cadburys fingers. :drool:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Made me want to cry. I also started looking at a dirty kebab takeaway menu, and wanted a kebab at 7.30 this morning.  And a Morrisons leaflet with Cadburys fingers. :drool:


Stop punishing yourself! lol.

Contest preps confuddling (don't know if this word exists) your mind!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Stop punishing yourself! lol.
> 
> Contest preps confuddling (don't know if this word exists) your mind!


Lol, I know it is. My mind is off somewhere else constantly.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, I know it is. My mind is off somewhere else constantly.


Maybe in La la land...


----------



## Spragga

This is the last push @Keeks, Carry on as you have been your an inspiration to us all...... and a credit to the sport:thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keep cracking on Keeks! Don't be this guy....










:lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Not long left @Keeks till offseason leg day fun with fish and chips! It'll be worth the wait @Sweat can attest to the food part of it 

Coming in really well again, any closer to ideas for final week? Drop me a pm if you don't want to put in here I'd like to hear it, see what you're upto


----------



## Sweat

Bad Alan said:


> Not long left @Keeks till offseason leg day fun with fish and chips! It'll be worth the wait @Sweat can attest to the food part of it
> 
> Coming in really well again, any closer to ideas for final week? Drop me a pm if you don't want to put in here I'd like to hear it, see what you're upto


Ohhhh, I still dream about these Fish and Chips...

Triple fried to perfection!! You'll love em Keekles.


----------



## Keeks

Spragga said:


> This is the last push @Keeks, Carry on as you have been your an inspiration to us all...... and a credit to the sport:thumb:


Aww thank you, what a lovely thing to say.  And it really helps to have support like that from you guys on here, means a lot. 



Ginger Ben said:


> Keep cracking on Keeks! Don't be this guy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I actually nearly belly-flopped like him after last nights leg session. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Not long left @Keeks till offseason leg day fun with fish and chips! It'll be worth the wait @Sweat can attest to the food part of it
> 
> Coming in really well again, any closer to ideas for final week? Drop me a pm if you don't want to put in here I'd like to hear it, see what you're upto


Ha ha, cant wait, well for the fish & chips at least! Cheers, made some changes but just literally taking each day as it comes and not thinking too much about things. Will drop you a PM later anyway. 



Sweat said:


> Ohhhh, I still dream about these Fish and Chips...
> 
> Triple fried to perfection!! You'll love em Keekles.


OMG, they sound like heaven!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Feeling loads better today, still feel the usual drained, worn out and hungry feelings, but just better in myself. But still mega craving food, chocolate biscuits especially. :drool:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, cant wait, well for the fish & chips at least! Cheers, made some changes but just literally taking each day as it comes and not thinking too much about things. Will drop you a PM later anyway.
> 
> OMG, they sound like heaven!!!!!


They really are and now cannot stop thinking of them, fvcksake @Bad Alan!!! 

I'll go eat a rice cake with dust now...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> They really are and now cannot stop thinking of them, fvcksake @Bad Alan!!!
> 
> I'll go eat a rice cake with dust now...


Y'see, I'd kill for even a rice cake right now. :sad:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Y'see, I'd kill for even a rice cake right now. :sad:


That actually made me LOL...

Good to remember someone always has it harder than you do!

Will appreciate this amazing rice cake with 5g carbs...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> That actually made me LOL...
> 
> Good to remember someone always has it harder than you do!
> 
> Will appreciate this amazing rice cake with 5g carbs...


Ha ha, enjoy. I've got the joys of white fish and broccoli.  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, enjoy. I've got the joys of white fish and broccoli.  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! :bounce:


No more food talk please!!!

Next meal is 2 hours 15 mins and 45 seconds away...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> No more food talk please!!!
> 
> Next meal is 2 hours 15 mins and 45 seconds away...


12 minutes for me!


----------



## Keeks

Foooooooooooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!! All I can think of is food! :crying: I'm so excited about food!!! :bounce:

Anyway, fasted cardio was steady state on Xtrainer, shoulders & abs tonight with a power walk which was ace watching all the firework along the way.  Have felt very ropey today, drained and weak and in slow motion, but another day done and now happily in bed. 

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 12 superset with heavy lat raises 3 x 15

Machine press 3 x 12

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Arnold press 3 x 12

Rear delt raises 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 6 x 30

Crunches on a ball 6 x 30

:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Well done Keeks...keep trogging along missis...doing a really really fab job....I totally believe in you...gooooooooooo keeeeeeeeeeks. X


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Well done Keeks...keep trogging along missis...doing a really really fab job....I totally believe in you...gooooooooooo keeeeeeeeeeks. X


Thank you Flubs, you always bring a smile in here! :thumbup1: I'm trogging! :bounce: x


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Foooooooooooooooooood!!!!!!!!!!!! All I can think of is food! :crying: I'm so excited about food!!! :bounce and now happily in bed
> 
> :thumb:


Bed is very underrated:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Bed is very underrated:thumb:


My ultimate favourite place right now. I fall into bed each night and just think AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, another day done!


----------



## H10dst

STARFISHING!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> STARFISHING!!!!!!


Super happy starfishing!


----------



## Keeks

Food and bed, food and bed, food and bed. :blink:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Food and bed, food and bed, food and bed. :blink:


My two favourite things :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Beyond hungry and tired this morning, and I've already walked into a door!  Gonna be a fun day!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> My two favourite things :thumb:


Mine too right now!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Beyond hungry and tired this morning, and I've already walked into a door!  Gonna be a fun day!


I do that when I get up at silly o'clock for a wee lol.

Have a good day Keeks, not long now!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I do that when I get up at silly o'clock for a wee lol.
> 
> Have a good day Keeks, not long now!


Ha ha, I crashed into my bed in the middle of the night cos I'd left the drawer open slightly, I'm sure I will kill myself with my dizzy and clumsyNess!!

Cheers, another half day done! 

Hope you're having a good one too.


----------



## Keeks

Lots of fish and chip talk at work today, and now they're Defo high up on my list, especially when I've just been sent this pic....


----------



## Ginger Ben

That looks grim and somebody's put fvcking gravy on it?!?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> That looks grim and somebody's put fvcking gravy on it?!?


Excuse me?! :angry: Do not come in here slating the northern food of God's!!! No fish and chip dissing in here thank you very much, they look immense, apart from the chips touching the fish which I replied back with.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol ok, ok, I'm sorry, crazy food lady :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol ok, ok, I'm sorry, crazy food lady :lol:


Crazy QUARK lady, crazy QUARK lady!!! Ffs Ben, what's wrong with you tonight?! :nono: :tongue:

Ok, just crazy lady at the minute.  :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Chipshop gravy is awesome stuff. @Ginger Ben is blatant **** for not liking it.

You even tried Chipspice you dirty southerner?


----------



## Keeks

Yeah Ben you southern weirdo.  Do you have jellied eel and mash?


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Yeah Ben you southern weirdo.  Do you have jellied eel and mash?


Bens too snobby, only seafood he eats is Caviare!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> Chipshop gravy is awesome stuff. @Ginger Ben is blatant **** for not liking it.
> 
> You even tried Chipspice you dirty southerner?


Fvcks that? We call it pepper down here lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Yeah Ben you southern weirdo.  Do you have jellied eel and mash?


I'm southern not a cockney lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm southern not a cockney lol


 :confused1: But are cockneys not southern? I'm confused, but glad you don't eat jellied eel cos that's just wrong.


----------



## Sweat

Ginger Ben said:


> Fvcks that? We call it pepper down here lol


Mate, drag your skinny fat a$$ up north (might have to be north east actually) and get on the American Chip Spice!!! Combination of papirika and other spices. TOTALLY LUSH!!!

@Huntingground must know it, @Bad Alan maybe too?


----------



## Sweat




----------



## Ginger Ben

Sweat said:


> View attachment 139707


That looks good, never seen it before. I have seasoned salt I bought back from states one holiday that's same sort of thing but not chip specific lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :confused1: But are cockneys not southern? I'm confused, but glad you don't eat jellied eel cos that's just wrong.


Well yes but they are from east London specifically. I'm not lol


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> View attachment 139707


Even I haven't heard or seen that stuff before. Looks ace though. :thumbup1:



Ginger Ben said:


> Well yes but they are from east London specifically. I'm not lol


Ahh, I see, you learn something new every day. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Even I haven't heard or seen that stuff before. Looks ace though. :thumbup1:
> 
> Ahh, I see, you learn something new every day. :thumbup1:


Right, you're both invited to the Sweat household, we can train chesticles, then eat Quark and Chipspice, followed by a Bukkake session!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Right, you're both invited to the Sweat household, we can train chesticles, then eat Quark and Chipspice, followed by a Bukkake session!


Ha ha, did someone mention quark? And bukkake? :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Really fed up now, just had enough of it and just can't wait for prep to be over now. A week and a half to go, woo hoo! 

Fasted and evening cardio was steady state on xtrainer, then back and abs session. Works been mega busy but head down, and I'm gettin through it and the days are going pretty quickly which is good, and now only 5 days left to work.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Lots of fish and chip talk at work today, and now they're Defo high up on my list, especially when I've just been sent this pic....
> View attachment 139699


WTF?

you put salt and vinegar on chips not gravy......:no:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> WTF?
> 
> you put salt and vinegar on chips not gravy......:no:


No no no, gravy or chip shop curry sauce. :drool: With vinegar on the chips. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks

Goodies arrived last night and soooooo cant wait to try the cherry almond bars, a week and a half to go!!



I got so excited about the rum n raisin flavour as I havent had it before, and right now, any different thing even a new flavour of shake is an absolute god-send! And its lovely, going to go really well in quark with added raisins and granola. :drool: For now though, rum n raisin porridge.


----------



## illustrious.

Great journal, good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

illustrious. said:


> Great journal, good work :thumbup1:


Thank you and welcome!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Goodies arrived last night and soooooo cant wait to try the cherry almond bars, a week and a half to go!!
> 
> View attachment 139742
> View attachment 139743
> 
> 
> I got so excited about the rum n raisin flavour as I havent had it before, and right now, any different thing even a new flavour of shake is an absolute god-send! And its lovely, going to go really well in quark with added raisins and granola. :drool: For now though, rum n raisin porridge.


used to LOVE rum and raisin ice cream as a kid :drool:

does the whey taste good?


----------



## flinty90

Good morning keekybaby. Hope your ok chick will try catch up a little in here over weekend

But just wanted to say helllooooo xx


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> used to LOVE rum and raisin ice cream as a kid :drool:
> 
> does the whey taste good?


It's amazing! I've had it with water and tastes really nice but bet it's even better with milk. Not too sickly, but it's a really nice flavour, lovely stuff. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Do you strip out shakes close to final days of prep out of curiosity?


----------



## Sweat

Oh, Morning btw!


----------



## flinty90

Oh and let me know how rum and raisan tastes please


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> Good morning keekybaby. Hope your ok chick will try catch up a little in here over weekend
> 
> But just wanted to say helllooooo xx


Good morning.  Aww thanks for dropping in, and hello right back. Hope you're ok too and have a fab day.  xx


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Do you strip out shakes close to final days of prep out of curiosity?


I'm just having a post workout shake now, all the rest is food. And morning. :thumbup1:



flinty90 said:


> Oh and let me know how rum and raisan tastes please


Blooming lovely!


----------



## Keeks

Rum n raisin protein porridge....that sh1t is sexual, seriously!! That's now top of my protein porridge fave list. :drool:

And now Im thinking quark mixed with rum n raisin whey, covering an Xmas pudding. :drool:

And todays other craving, Mcdonalds chicken fillet burger (whatever its called), with a vanilla milkshake :drool:


----------



## Chelsea

Morning mini-me,

Im infecting this journal with man flu 

Might go and have a Mcdonalds later to help with your cravings :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Morning mini-me,
> 
> Im infecting this journal with man flu
> 
> Might go and have a Mcdonalds later to help with your cravings :thumbup1:


Good morning giant-me. 

Ha ha, you still on deaths door? Its ok, I'm tough so man flu won't floor me and make me turn into a little whingey mard-ar$e. 

Mcdonalds?!?! Get out!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Good morning giant-me.
> 
> Ha ha, you still on deaths door? Its ok, I'm tough so man flu won't floor me and make me turn into a little whingey mard-ar$e.
> 
> Mcdonalds?!?! Get out!!!! :cursing:


Right...............I am actually going to have a Mcdonalds after legs tonight just for those very unsympathetic comments :blowme: I am then going to tag you in many many pics of me eating it :devil2:

Don't get your hopes up......these pics will be fully clothed :lol:

Giant-Me may have been your saving grace in this post


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Right...............I am actually going to have a Mcdonalds after legs tonight just for those very unsympathetic comments :blowme: I am then going to tag you in many many pics of me eating it :devil2:
> 
> * ^^^^^^^ That an offer? *
> 
> *Get your hopes up......these pics will be naked pics* :lol:
> 
> Giant-Me may have been your saving grace in this post


Fixed! 

Ha ha, yeah I'm all heart me.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Fixed!
> 
> Ha ha, yeah I'm all *PURE MIDGET DEVIL* me.


Fixed for you too 

I think Mcdonalds might have something to say if I sit there eating their food naked whilst taking pics and sending them to you..........better make it a takeaway then :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Fixed for you too
> 
> I think Mcdonalds might have something to say if I sit there eating their food naked whilst taking pics and sending them to you..........better make it a takeaway then :lol:


Ha ha, yep, that's me. :devil2:

You really do need to send me naked Mcdonalds pics!  :drool:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yep, that's me. :devil2:
> 
> You really do need to send me naked Mcdonalds pics!  :drool:


I will see what I can do......looking forward to a few cheeseburgers and a choccy milkshake..................naked


----------



## Huntingground

Sweat said:


> View attachment 139707


I haven't tried these, look great though.

@Keeks, inspirational journal, keep going and hope you place well


----------



## Keeks

Huntingground said:


> I haven't tried these, look great though.
> 
> @Keeks, inspirational journal, keep going and hope you place well


Ahh thank you.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I will see what I can do......looking forward to a few cheeseburgers and a choccy milkshake..................naked


Now that is a very distracting thought. :drool: 

And for the pics, I will of course accept separate pics, rude and food, I'm not fussy.


----------



## Keeks

Hunger and cravings are unreal today, and all we have talked about this morning is food, and now there are cakes in the kitchen. :crying:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Now that is a very distracting thought. :drool:
> 
> And for the pics, I will of course accept separate pics, rude and food, I'm not fussy.


Technically the rude ones could just as easily be food ones as it all goes in your mouth :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Technically the rude ones could just as easily be food ones as it all goes in your mouth :innocent:


Very true, I'm so very very hungry right now.


----------



## Keeks

I'm fooked, well & truly. My glutes are killing, it actually hurts to sit down and I'm starving!!!!! I'm so bad-tempered and snappy, I'm a real treat at the minute, but only 1 & 1/2 weeks left now. 

Fasted cardio was on Xtrainer, legs tonight and a power walk. Each session is tougher than the last now and getting quite weak too.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20 superset with jump squats 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 4 x 20

SLDL's 4 x 15 superset with lying leg curls 4 x 15

Job done and nearly time for happy time.....bed time!


----------



## Keeks

My God, thank God it's Friday! :bounce:

Rest day so just double cardio.

Boris goes into the vets today too, for a dental to have out all his remaining teeth, so can't wait to snuggle up to him this weekend and have some serious sofa time, my last weekend of prep, woo hoo.


----------



## Keeks

2nd morning of rum n raisin porridge, and I swear that sh1t just gets more sexual every time! :drool: :drool:

However, I now have to survive another Friday butty morning at work, and I so want a sausage butty, with a cheese slice, branston and mustard. :crying: Its the last one though I have to endure, so the next Friday butty morning, my boss is going to buy me one! :bounce:

And I have a hole in my pants this morning, thank god I'm wearing black knickers, but god knows what I do in my work clothes as I always seem to damage them. :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> 2nd morning of rum n raisin porridge, and I swear that sh1t just gets more sexual every time! :drool: :drool:
> 
> However, I now have to survive another Friday butty morning at work, and I so want a sausage butty, with a cheese slice, branston and mustard. :crying: Its the last one though I have to endure, so the next Friday butty morning, my boss is going to buy me one! :bounce:
> 
> And I have a hole in my pants this morning, thank god I'm wearing black knickers, but god knows what I do in my work clothes as I always seem to damage them. :confused1:


Crotchless knickers to work eh?! Bloody hell keeks thats a bit cheeky :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Crotchless knickers to work eh?! Bloody hell keeks thats a bit cheeky :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Well its Friday!!! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Kidding, kidding!!!! :innocent:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Kidding, kidding!!!! :innocent:


:sad:


----------



## Chelsea

They may not be naked and it may not be a mcdonalds but it's a Krispy Kreme


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> :sad:


Sorry, crotchless work pants, but no crotchless knickers today.

Mondays, crotchless knicker day, standard. :lol:



Chelsea said:


> They may not be naked and it may not be a mcdonalds but it's a Krispy Kreme
> 
> View attachment 139821
> View attachment 139822
> View attachment 139823


Krispy Kreme, that's even worse than mcdonalds!!!!! You evil evil fvcker. :crying:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Sorry, crotchless work pants, but no crotchless knickers today.
> 
> Mondays, crotchless knicker day, standard. :lol:
> 
> Krispy Kreme, that's even worse than mcdonalds!!!!! You evil evil fvcker. :crying:


Looking forward to Mondays now 

Hahaha glad you like it.....I know I did....theres more so I shall take another pic for you. The glazing on it was amazing and the fact they were freshly baked made all the difference


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Looking forward to Mondays now
> 
> Hahaha glad you like it.....I know I did....theres more so I shall take another pic for you. The glazing on it was amazing and the fact they were freshly baked made all the difference


You really are cruel and evil aren't you?!

Aww, you could've had a pic from Monday, pre Krispy Kreme pic that is, now, just for you, mahoosive granny knicks are coming out.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You really are cruel and evil aren't you?!
> 
> Aww, you could've had a pic from Monday, pre Krispy Kreme pic that is, now, just for you, mahoosive granny knicks are coming out.


Ahhhhh what!?!?!??! Let me immediately retract all my pictures and comments and tell you how awful the doughnut was and that it wasn't jam it was in fact period blood in there!

Do I get a pic on Monday now?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Ahhhhh what!?!?!??! Let me immediately retract all my pictures and comments and tell you how awful the doughnut was and that it wasn't jam it was in fact period blood in there!
> 
> Do I get a pic on Monday now?


Granny knick pics?! Ok then. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Granny knick pics?! Ok then. :thumbup1:


don't go making those interweb promises lol


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Granny knick pics?! Ok then. :thumbup1:


Negative!! Crotchless knicker day - Monday!! That pic please


----------



## Chelsea

Erm....... :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

And just to rub it in... Number 3


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Erm....... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 139830
> View attachment 139831





Chelsea said:


> And just to rub it in... Number 3
> 
> View attachment 139842


You clown! Ok, I get the message, you really don't want to see crotchless knicker pics, I now understand that but please quit with the pics!!!! You're evil!


----------



## Keeks

Sooooo ready for weekend, time to chill and chill and chill a bit more. 

This week has been tough, works has been so busy but its been good in that its flown, and now I only have 3 days left to work. And we have spent most of today talking about food, and just cant wait to eat some decent food now, so I can join in with the eating and not just the food talk. :thumb:

Picked Boris up from the vets tonight and he's doing brill, thank god. 

Cardio done and just enough energy to get through today, steady state for fasted cardio, done on Xtrainer and then HIIT on rower tonight.


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> Erm....... :lol:
> 
> View attachment 139830
> View attachment 139831





Chelsea said:


> And just to rub it in... Number 3
> 
> View attachment 139842


I don't think you actually ate the last 2 donuts, just picked up some others and put your chest infection gob rot all round them then put them back in the box!!! Nice person to have in the office aren't you?!


----------



## Keeks

Seriously craving krispy kremes, waking up at 4 am wanting doughnuts, no good. :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Seriously craving krispy kremes, waking up at 4 am wanting doughnuts, no good. :cursing:


No no no, banish those thoughts! Finish line is not far away now!

Sure @Chelsea will come round and show you his special doughnut holder after the show lol. Although I hear it only holds one.... :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> No no no, banish those thoughts! Finish line is not far away now!
> 
> Sure @Chelsea will come round and show you his special doughnut holder after the show lol. Although I hear it only holds one.... :lol:


One of those mini ones that is?! Oh dear. :lol: No, he's now on my voodoo doll list for them krispy kreme pics.

All I'm thinking about is food now, it's awful. But today is high carb day which means extra rum n raisin porridge, so excited!!!! :bounce: That stuff is the most amazing addition to porridge ever, and even eaten cold, truly amazing. :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Oh, and I dreamt I smashed my phone last night, so going to have to be very careful today me thinks.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Oh, and I dreamt I smashed my phone last night, so going to have to be very careful today me thinks.


I dreamt I won the lottery,,,,,,,er where is that ticket?!?!?!! :blowme:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I dreamt I won the lottery,,,,,,,er where is that ticket?!?!?!! :blowme:


 :lol: Now you've got to buy one for tonight! I dreamt I won the lotto a few weeks ago, and won £3 on the thunderball. :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :lol: Now you've got to buy one for tonight! I dreamt I won the lotto a few weeks ago, and won £3 on the thunderball. :lol:


FACK ME, you lucky little sod.

What are you going to spend all that on? 3 x Krispy Kremes...


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> FACK ME, you lucky little sod.
> 
> What are you going to spend all that on? 3 x Krispy Kremes...


Argh, krispy kremes!!!!

Lol, it was just weird to dream that and then win, now I need to dream the actual lotto numbers, then it'll be krispy kremes all round, apart from Chelsea.


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> No no no, banish those thoughts! Finish line is not far away now!
> 
> Sure @Chelsea will come round and show you his special doughnut holder after the show lol. Although I hear it only holds one.... :lol:


It may only hold one, but its this one:












Keeks said:


> Argh, krispy kremes!!!!
> 
> Lol, it was just weird to dream that and then win, now I need to dream the actual lotto numbers, then it'll be krispy kremes all round, apart from Chelsea.


How rude!! After all the help I gave you by showing you pics of the food you shouldn't be eating! That's top notch diet advice :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> It may only hold one, but its this one:
> 
> View attachment 139886
> 
> 
> How rude!! After all the help I gave you by showing you pics of the food you shouldn't be eating! That's top notch diet advice :whistling:


Well that link doesn't open so I'm assuming it's so small you can't even see it. :tongue:

You're more than welcome to come back in a week with your top notch diet advice, I'll be consuming everything then so all food porn pics welcome.  Anymore in the next week, and mini voodoo doll Chelsea is going to get pinned!


----------



## Keeks

Another week done and now only 1 more week left, and I'm so glad as life's not 100% at the minute, so now I'm just needing to get to the end of prep, really had enough.

Progess-wise, so-so week, no further weight loss, but clothes are looser, and feeling even smaller now. People have also commented this week that I look tiny, but glute/thigh area just not tightening, so will just have to see how things look on the day. Still conscious of the weight restriction also, not sure if I will actually hit it.

Anyway, fasted cardio done on Xtrainer, mini legs & chest & abs session done, then more cardio later.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Reverse lunges superset with split squats 3 x 30 of each

Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 25 of each

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25 of each

Speed squats 3 x 30

Chest

Press ups 3 x 20

Incline db press 3 x 12

Incine db flies 3 x 15

Abs

Crunches on a ball 5 x 30


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Well that link doesn't open so I'm assuming it's so small you can't even see it. :tongue:
> 
> You're more than welcome to come back in a week with your top notch diet advice, I'll be consuming everything then so all food porn pics welcome.  Anymore in the next week, and mini voodoo doll Chelsea is going to get pinned!


I've edited it for you 

Chelsea already got pinned this week..... With some test


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> It may only hold one, but its this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How rude!! After all the help I gave you by showing you pics of the food you shouldn't be eating! That's top notch diet advice :whistling:


Hmmm, well I have a cr4p imagination so can't quite understand what you mean when you say it would hold that, so think pics are needed in this case, just so I can understand. :innocent:


----------



## Sweat

Chelsea said:


> I've edited it for you
> 
> Chelsea already got pinned this week..... With @Liam0810 's c0ck


Edited for you too!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Hmmm, well I have a cr4p imagination so can't quite understand what you mean when you say it would hold that, so think pics are needed in this case, just so I can understand. :innocent:


Such a pic whore!!! I'll put down Krispy Kreme for a sizing 



Sweat said:


> Edited for you too!


Just like my usual pinning sessions then...... I barely felt it :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Such a pic whore!!! I'll put down Krispy Kreme for a sizing
> 
> Just like my usual pinning sessions then...... I barely felt it :lol:


Seriously, this preps destroying my mind, all waking thoughts are food or rude so I'm hoping once I'm done, I'll go back to being sweet and innocent. 

But still need those pics please. :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Edited for you too!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

A pic from this afternoon, and I didn't even get chance to put my bag down, he's a big strong boy!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> A pic from this afternoon, and I didn't even get chance to put my bag down, he's a big strong boy!
> 
> View attachment 139905


Wow Keeks, you've been hammering the MT2, but who is that women you're carrying?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Wow Keeks, you've been hammering the MT2, but who is that women you're carrying?


Ha ha, she's just some crazy mad woman talking to herself about pizza and doughnuts, best just to ignore her.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, she's just some crazy mad woman talking to herself about pizza and doughnuts, best just to ignore her.


Oh, I know her sort, can tell just by looking at her that she obsesses over food touching other food items and also has a fascination with Quark!

Thanks for the warning, will stay clear!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Oh, I know her sort, can tell just by looking at her that she obsesses over food touching other food items and also has a fascination with Quark!
> 
> Thanks for the warning, will stay clear!


Ha ha, she is and does sound like a right weirdo. :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

The last Sunday fasted cardio session DONE! :bounce: And it was a slippy one, but lovely with sun shining, and one of those crisp clear mornings. Nearly went head over t1t a few times and smelt someone cooking bacon at one point :drool: but I do love my morning power walks. 

Arms & abs later, then probably another power walk when it night not be quite as slippy.

Happy Sunday all.


----------



## Rykard

it's a really nice morning today isn't it.


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> it's a really nice morning today isn't it.


Yes, its lovely. I do love mornings like this, really fresh & crisp, proper winter morning.


----------



## Rykard

just checking emails, bit of hoovering then off to do legs and maybe a bit of deadlifting too..


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> just checking emails, bit of hoovering then off to do legs and maybe a bit of deadlifting too..


Legs.....my fave session of all! :lol: Have a good one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

I dont know why I do it to myself but Im sat looking as a sweet shops facebook page and its torture, but look at these......



:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> I dont know why I do it to myself but Im sat looking as a sweet shops facebook page and its torture, but look at these......
> 
> View attachment 139937
> View attachment 139938
> 
> 
> :drool: :drool: :drool:


My refeed starts in 2 hours 14 mins! These are getting smashed in, will update you with pictures! hehehehehe


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> My refeed starts in 2 hours 14 mins! These are getting smashed in, will update you with pictures! hehehehehe


No!!!! :angry: No pics!!!! Enjoy your refeed anyway! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> No!!!! :angry: No pics!!!! Enjoy your refeed anyway! :thumbup1:


15 mins into refeed and I am a very happy boy!!

It's like christmas come early or quite literally a fat kid in a sweet shop! 

Sure you don't want pictures?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> 15 mins into refeed and I am a very happy boy!!
> 
> It's like christmas come early or quite literally a fat kid in a sweet shop!
> 
> Sure you don't want pictures?


Defo no pics, don't be cruel like that evil Krispy Kreme eating bugger! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Last weekend of prep DONE!!!! Thank god!!!! And I'm shattered so early night needed. Only working until Wednesday this week, and really glad about that, need to get my head straight (as straight as possible anyway) as life is just that little bit too hard work at the minute, fed up and miserable.

Anyway, arms & abs done, then went for a 2nd power walk and this time it wasnt as slippy as went late afternoon.

Tri's

Rope pull downs 3 x 12

Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 12 superset with normal grip 3 x 12

Kickbacks 3 x 15

All of above superset with leg raises and reverse crunches on a bench x 20 of each, so 9 full sets

Bi's

EZ bar 21's x 3 sets

Concentration curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 12

All of above superset with crunches on a ball x 30, so 9 full sets.

Let the final week commence! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Not long now missus and a short week at work 

Will all be worth it when you tuck into that dominoes


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Not long now missus and a short week at work
> 
> Will all be worth it when you tuck into that dominoes


Lol, cheers. I sooo can't wait for that dominoes now, a week tomorrow and I'll be in dominoes heaven, with a dominoes desert/dessert :confused1: too as I've heard they are super amazing.

Hope you're Ok and things going Ok?


----------



## dtlv

Into the last week of prep, yay... bring on that pizza next week, is well deserved


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Into the last week of prep, yay... bring on that pizza next week, is well deserved


Yes, thank god!  Had enough now and ready for time out, and pizza. 

How's you, hope you're Ok?


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Yes, thank god!  Had enough now and ready for time out, and pizza.
> 
> How's you, hope you're Ok?


Am well thank you... now craving pizza and ice cream though for some mysterious reason. Could be something someone posted :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lol, cheers. I sooo can't wait for that dominoes now, a week tomorrow and I'll be in dominoes heaven, with a dominoes desert/dessert :confused1: too as I've heard they are super amazing.
> 
> Hope you're Ok and things going Ok?


They're ok, I'd go Ben and Jerry's core if i was you 

I'm good thanks, this week should be a good one if all goes well!!


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Am well thank you... now craving pizza and ice cream though for some mysterious reason. Could be something someone posted :whistling:


Glad you're well. Hmmm, really?! Naughty folk posting about pizza. :ban: 



R0BLET said:


> They're ok, I'd go Ben and Jerry's core if i was you
> 
> I'm good thanks, this week should be a good one if all goes well!!


Ahh well I'm not a huge fan of ice cream really, cookies or chocolate things for me. 

Yay, hope you have a great week then. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Eeek, last Monday of prep. Full blown zombie death feeling this morning. 

Last leg session tonight, double cardio as usual and now the cardio sessions are down to single figures. :bounce:

Happy Monday all, have a good un. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

This is what I'm thinking about this morning.......



However, think I would need my own table and lots and lots of special plates to deal with that lot, then a toffee crisp and some midget gems and giant strawberry sweets. :drool:


----------



## Sweat

Ummmm, Giant Straw's... soooo should fo had them in refeed last night! Think going to wait 2 weeks before next refeed now so will just dream about them instead.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Ummmm, Giant Straw's... soooo should fo had them in refeed last night! Think going to wait 2 weeks before next refeed now so will just dream about them instead.


Ha ha, this time next week I'll be knee deep in re-feed!  And Dominoes for a Monday night tea. :thumbup1:

Hope you enjoyed yours anyway.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, this time next week I'll be knee deep in c0ck!  And Ginger Ben for a Monday night treat. :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope you enjoyed yours anyway.


Edited/corrected for you.

Mine was lush, although as usual went OTT and felt sick!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Edited/corrected for you.
> 
> Mine was lush, although as usual went OTT and felt sick!


 :lol: Can you see now why I'm so excited! :bounce: :lol:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :lol: Can you see now why I'm so excited! :bounce: :lol:


LOL, gotta love the banter! Gets us through the day!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LOL, gotta love the banter! Gets us through the day!


 :lol: Banter and serious amounts of stims! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Well I never :lol:


----------



## Keeks

It's going to be positively church like in here next week. :innocent:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> It's going to be positively church like in here next week. :innocent:


You away?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> You away?


 mg: No, I'm just thinking normality will resume and all craziness including all rude and food talk will be banished from my mind, I hope anyway!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: No, I'm just thinking normality will resume and all craziness including all rude and food talk will be banished from my mind, I hope anyway!!! :thumb:


Haha doubt it


----------



## Keeks

Fcking raging tonight!!! URGH!!!! :cursing:

My ever supportive fella who works away texted today to say he had to come home as problems with the work van, so he was going away again tomorrow, so as I walked in the house tonight, he's sat there with an bl00dy Pot Noodle, bearing in mind he knows what time I'll be home and my super Pot Noodle cravings. He also knows how Im really fed up and miserable, and having a rough time of things. Then he started on my chocolate stash! :cursing:

I was fuming, but kept my temper and just went out to do my power walk. I know I'm being a bit un-reasonable, but the fact I'm in my last week of prep, and how sh1tty I feel right now, I need support, not him just eating sh1t cos he's too lazy to cook something proper. He can eat what he wants when he's not here, but right now, I dont need that under my nose, his response.......he laughed!

One of the major deciding points in not competing next year is due to the lack of support he gives me, I cant do it again on my own, its too hard. This year has been very hard in that repsect. Now I know its hard and I'm selfish in doing what I do, it takes over my life and so can understand to a degree, but I really cant do another prep in the same situation as I am right now, its way too difficult.

Anyway, rant over and on a plus side, last leg session done and now only 6 more cardio sessions left! :bounce:

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Single lying leg curls 3 x 20 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Jump squats 3 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 2 x 20 with SLDL's 2 x 20 (done alternate)

Pelvic lifts 3 x 25

Leg press 3 x 20

Another day DONE! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Bet that power walk was a power walk


----------



## sxbarnes

Its always advantageous to have people to support you, but sometimes its lack luster. That's why we are here:thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Its always advantageous to have people to support you, but sometimes its lack luster. That's why we are here:thumbup1: :beer:


Thank you, the support from you guys on here means so much, and has given me a push when I've needed it. :thumbup1:

And yes, it was a super power stomp!


----------



## Bad Alan

I really feel for you as it's been such a long prep. I would be fuming at that too as yes this can be a selfish sport, but the people closest to you should want to sacrifice and help out during the part of the year where getting ready for a show takes place.

Competing and being a competitor is a part of you and he should support and love that about you.

Not long left chick and normal service can be resumed. Next year sounds like its going to be a big year change wise in all aspects of life.

Kill this last week and cruise in, prize is worth the pain


----------



## sxbarnes

I don't know much but I'll always support friendly folks on this forum. Cheers keeks:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> I really feel for you as it's been such a long prep. I would be fuming at that too as yes this can be a selfish sport, but the people closest to you should want to sacrifice and help out during the part of the year where getting ready for a show takes place.
> 
> Competing and being a competitor is a part of you and he should support and love that about you.
> 
> Not long left chick and normal service can be resumed. Next year sounds like its going to be a big year change wise in all aspects of life.
> 
> Kill this last week and cruise in, prize is worth the pain


Thing is, I know it's tough and can be a strain at times, but it's getting too much for me now. And when you're doing something like this, support is a huge thing, and without it, it makes something difficult ten times more diffucult. I have so much support from you guys on here and it really means so much, and a mate who helped me with my first prep supports me, and just find it tough when I don't have that support at home.

I know I'm selfish but I'm working towards something, to achieve something at the end, his selfishness has nothing at the end, and that's why it's even more frustrating. A comment he made a few months ago just stuck in my mind and can't shake it.

Anyway, what will be, will be.

Yep, really not long now, and then I can chill and do some hard-core star fishing, whilst eating junk. 



sxbarnes said:


> I don't know much but I'll always support friendly folks on this forum. Cheers keeks:thumb:


Aww thank you, it really does mean so much to me. And it's one of the ace things about the forum, supporting each other and just having a laugh, which helps massively. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Terrible nights sleep, mind wouldn't switch off, and fish foot is off again.

Anyway, two days left to work now.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Fcking raging tonight!!! URGH!!!! :cursing:
> 
> My ever supportive fella who works away texted today to say he had to come home as problems with the work van, so he was going away again tomorrow, so as I walked in the house tonight, he's sat there with an bl00dy Pot Noodle, bearing in mind he knows what time I'll be home and my super Pot Noodle cravings. He also knows how Im really fed up and miserable, and having a rough time of things. Then he started on my chocolate stash! :cursing:
> 
> I was fuming, but kept my temper and just went out to do my power walk. I know I'm being a bit un-reasonable, but the fact I'm in my last week of prep, and how sh1tty I feel right now, I need support, not him just eating sh1t cos he's too lazy to cook something proper. He can eat what he wants when he's not here, but right now, I dont need that under my nose, his response.......he laughed!
> 
> One of the major deciding points in not competing next year is due to the lack of support he gives me, I cant do it again on my own, its too hard. This year has been very hard in that repsect. Now I know its hard and I'm selfish in doing what I do, it takes over my life and so can understand to a degree, but I really cant do another prep in the same situation as I am right now, its way too difficult.
> 
> Anyway, rant over and on a plus side, last leg session done and now only 6 more cardio sessions left! :bounce:
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Single lying leg curls 3 x 20 each leg superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Jump squats 3 x 30
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 2 x 20 with SLDL's 2 x 20 (done alternate)
> 
> Pelvic lifts 3 x 25
> 
> Leg press 3 x 20
> 
> Another day DONE! :thumb:


I finished mine for less, shoulda punted him out the door when his lips ate your chocolate


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> I finished mine for less, shoulda punted him out the door when his lips ate your chocolate


Ha ha, believe me, I nearly did! Nearly walked out the door never to return, but then I still had another meal to eat, so I went home, lol.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, believe me, I nearly did! Nearly walked out the door never to return, but then I still had another meal to eat, so I went home, lol.


If he doesn't appreciate the hard work going into your body, he shouldn't get to touch it. I vote sex ban lol


----------



## Queenie

Keeks - have u told him how u feel to try and prevent it from happening again?

If it were me, I'd distance myself if I needed to, just to get through it. It is our choice to do these things and I think maybe emotions heightened etc. (Just a guess) - try to stay calm and on track. You don't need any extra pressure or worry right now.

Deal with him after the show!


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> If he doesn't appreciate the hard work going into your body, he shouldn't get to touch it. I vote sex ban lol


Ha ha, well that's a whole other issue!



RXQueenie said:


> Keeks - have u told him how u feel to try and prevent it from happening again?
> 
> If it were me, I'd distance myself if I needed to, just to get through it. It is our choice to do these things and I think maybe emotions heightened etc. (Just a guess) - try to stay calm and on track. You don't need any extra pressure or worry right now.
> 
> Deal with him after the show!


Yeah he knows, we've had this out before, and his attitude is its my choice to do it, so therefore I should put up with it.

For the most part, he's not here so it's usually ok, but it can get bad if he's home during the week. Emotions do run high, especially this close to the comp, and a few other things going on right now that I could do without, so know I'm a bit scatty at the minute, but like you said, I can sort things after the show.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Thing is, I know it's tough and can be a strain at times, but it's getting too much for me now. And when you're doing something like this, support is a huge thing, and without it, it makes something difficult ten times more diffucult. I have so much support from you guys on here and it really means so much, and a mate who helped me with my first prep supports me, and just find it tough when I don't have that support at home.
> 
> I know I'm selfish but I'm working towards something, to achieve something at the end, his selfishness has nothing at the end, and that's why it's even more frustrating. A comment he made a few months ago just stuck in my mind and can't shake it.
> 
> Anyway, what will be, will be.
> 
> Yep, really not long now, and then I can chill *and do some hard-core star fishing*, whilst eating junk.
> 
> :


keeks.....i take it this means something different down there. PMSL!!!! :lol: :devil2:

chin up mate....you'll soon be up here stuffing you're poos  dont like advising ppl on relationships, so ill keep my nose out! but here if u need a vent...as u have been for me pal :thumb:

final stretch....piece of p!ss


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, well that's a whole other issue!
> 
> Yeah he knows, we've had this out before, and his attitude is its my choice to do it, so therefore I should put up with it.
> 
> For the most part, he's not here so it's usually ok, but it can get bad if he's home during the week. Emotions do run high, especially this close to the comp, and a few other things going on right now that I could do without, so know I'm a bit scatty at the minute, but like you said, I can sort things after the show.


Forget about all the relationship business and focus on the task in hand, I broke up with one of my ex's 4 days before my first show and the whole situation was a fckin nightmare so stay strong and keep everything on track and ignore those that don't support you 

If naked Maccy D's pics will cheer you up then I will see what I can do tonight for you post legs


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Terrible nights sleep, mind wouldn't switch off, and fish foot is off again.
> 
> Anyway, two days left to work now.


fish foot??


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> keeks.....i take it this means something different down there. PMSL!!!! :lol: :devil2:
> 
> chin up mate....you'll soon be up here stuffing you're poos  dont like advising ppl on relationships, so ill keep my nose out! but here if u need a vent...as u have been for me pal :thumb:
> 
> final stretch....piece of p!ss


 mg: :lol: Yes, slightly different!

Cheers, really appreciate it. I'll be fine  Feeling better already. And the thought of food is putting a big smile on my face, really not long now. 



Chelsea said:


> Forget about all the relationship business and focus on the task in hand, I broke up with one of my ex's 4 days before my first show and the whole situation was a fckin nightmare so stay strong and keep everything on track and ignore those that don't support you
> 
> If naked Maccy D's pics will cheer you up then I will see what I can do tonight for you post legs


Ahh bet that was cr4p, really bad timing. Yep, trying to just not think about it, keep my head down and stay on track, only a few days left now so know I can get through it.

And yes, naked Maccy D's pics would really help the situation. 



Dai Jones said:


> fish foot??


Ha ha, yes, fish foot. Its an injury I picked up last year and keeps flaring up, and then a few weeks ago some idiot dropped a couple of frozen fish fillets on it! :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yes, fish foot. Its an injury I picked up last year and keeps flaring up, and then a few weeks ago some idiot dropped a couple of frozen fish fillets on it! :whistling:


 :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :confused1: :laugh:


Oh believe me Dai, the idiot got a right telling off, the whole five mins of the fish dropping incident and telling off was like a complete comedy moment.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh believe me Dai, the idiot got a right telling off, the whole five mins of the fish dropping incident and telling off was like a complete comedy moment.


:laugh: o dear, where the hell were ya for that to happen


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh: o dear, where the hell were ya for that to happen


In my kitchen doing my food prep.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> In my kitchen doing my food prep.


O!! so the idiot was your other half


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O!! so the idiot was your other half


Hmmm, not quite. :whistling: Some dizzy clumsy blonde short ar$e, which in this case is good as the fish didn't have far to drop!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Hmmm, not quite. :whistling: Some dizzy clumsy blonde short ar$e, which in this case is good as the fish didn't have far to drop!


 mg: .. :sneaky2:


----------



## Keeks

Today's food cravings, monster munch and milky ways.


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhh, feeling so much more chilled tonight, relaxing like a star fish in bed, no hassle and no Pot Noodle drama tonight. 

Fasted cardio was on xtrainer, shoulders & abs tonight then a power walk. Last day at work tomorrow, woo hoo, and only 4 more cardio sessions left! :thumbup1:

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 12

Machine press 3 x 12

Arnold press 3 x 12

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Abs

Reverse crunches with leg raises on a bench 3 x 30 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, last get up for work and its a good job cos I'm knackered! Bed time yet?! :yawn:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good one keeks, on the home straight now!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:
 

> Have a good one keeks, on the home straight now!


Cheers Ben. I know, scary and already feeling sad as its the end of prep. It's hard work but I'm lost when not prepping.

Have a good day too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Today's food cravings, monster munch and milky ways.


O yes :thumb: beef and hot flavour


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O yes :thumb: beef and hot flavour


Oh yes, to go with my roast beef and cheese butty that will be dipped into my beef & tomato Pot Noodle.....next week, the foods getting dirty! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

As of this monrning, waist is now just over 21.5" :bounce: but thigh/ass area still not as tight as would like so will have to see how things to over next few days.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh yes, to go with my roast beef and cheese butty that will be dipped into my beef & tomato Pot Noodle.....next week, the foods getting dirty! :bounce:


no that sounds epic I might even join ya and do the same


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> no that sounds epic I might even join ya and do the same


Do, we can swap pics! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> As of this monrning, waist is now just over 21.5" :bounce: but thigh/*ass area *still not as tight as would like so will have to see how things to over next few days.


Anything like that which needs work....im your man


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Do, we can swap pics! :thumb:


don't we do that anyway:whistling::laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Put chocolate orange shreddies on your food list for pwo scran. Awesome


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Anything like that which needs work....im your man


Why thank you, that's very kind of you to offer! 



Dai Jones said:


> don't we do that anyway:whistling::laugh:


 :lol: Naked Friday?! :thumb: And then Pot Noodle Monday! 



Ginger Ben said:


> Put chocolate orange shreddies on your food list for pwo scran. Awesome


 :drool: Holy lord, they sound epic! And now on my list! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Naked Friday?! :thumb: And then Pot Noodle Monday!
> 
> ::


 :lol: ... :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: ... :thumb:


Don't know what I'm more excited about now! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Don't know what I'm more excited about now! :bounce:


 :lol: ...you'll have to wait till the end of my cycle I will be in better shape :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: ...you'll have to wait till the end of my cycle I will be in better shape :laugh:


By then though, I'll be the size and shape of a bungalow! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> By then though, I'll be the size and shape of a bungalow! :lol:


:laugh:...ok pic swap this friday then  and stand closer to the mirror :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:...ok pic swap this friday then  and stand closer to the mirror :tongue:


Ha ha, I cant stand that close to the mirror when naked, that's rude!!! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I cant stand that close to the mirror when naked, that's rude!!! :tongue:


:laugh:...I did :nono:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:...I did :nono:


Well you're rude Dai, I don't do naked rude!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well you're rude Dai, I don't do naked rude!!!! :tongue:


Its ok jus PM me it :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Its ok jus PM me it :laugh:


Nice try Dai, but............I DON'T DO NAKED RUDE!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

@Ginger Ben You buggger, super craving those choc orange shreddies! And I don't even eat cereal! But need some of those and with warm milk, cant wait to try them!!!


----------



## Keeks

Yay, last day at work done thank god! One more day of cardio, 3 more days of prep, then time to eat, sleep and chill. 

Fasted cardio done on Xtrainer, back & abs tonight then a power walk, with fish foot niggling more now every day. Posing practice is getting pretty bad too wearing my heels, so just hope Im ok on the day.

Back

Close grip pull downs 3 x 12

Seated row 3 x 12

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Crunches on a ball 6 x 30


----------



## BestBefore1989

There's only one thing to do ..... Fish foot needs kissing better

X

(take kiss sent and place on fish foot)

It worked for 12 years or so on my girls, I hope it works on you.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> There's only one thing to do ..... Fish foot needs kissing better
> 
> X
> 
> (take kiss sent and place on fish foot)
> 
> It worked for 12 years or so on my girls, I hope it works on you.


  Thank you! Placed x on fish foot, fish foot still hurting though, might need more time to work its magic though.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Thank you! Placed x on fish foot, fish foot still hurting though, might need more time to work its magic though.


Go say your prayers, tuck yourself up in bed and starfish your way to the land of nod. It will be all better in the morning.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Go say your prayers, tuck yourself up in bed and starfish your way to the land of nod. It will be all better in the morning.


Lol, cheers, but fish foot is still a pain! Only a few days then I can rest it properly, that'll ease it.


----------



## Keeks

Terrible night's sleep, got a few hours but mind wouldn't switch off, but no work so it's not too bad and I can have a nap if really needed but would prefer to fight it in the hope I sleep tonight.

Very conscious of not hitting weight target for Sunday, but a check on scales this morning and a further drop so that's good, condition wise, I'm not even thinking about it and will see how things are on the day.

I also can't decide which bikini to wear, my flame one or I have a red one which I haven't worn yet so suggestions please?! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Lol, cheers, but fish foot is still a pain! Only a few days then I can rest it properly, that'll ease it.


Well it was worth a try



Keeks said:


> Terrible night's sleep, got a few hours but mind wouldn't switch off, but no work so it's not too bad and I can have a nap if really needed but would prefer to fight it in the hope I sleep tonight.
> 
> Very conscious of not hitting weight target for Sunday, but a check on scales this morning and a further drop so that's good, condition wise, I'm not even thinking about it and will see how things are on the day.
> 
> I also can't decide which bikini to wear, my flame one or I have a red one which I haven't worn yet so suggestions please?! :thumbup1:


Flame one is v.nice but as not seen you in the red one, can't comment


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Terrible night's sleep, got a few hours but mind wouldn't switch off, but no work so it's not too bad and I can have a nap if really needed but would prefer to fight it in the hope I sleep tonight.
> 
> Very conscious of not hitting weight target for Sunday, but a check on scales this morning and a further drop so that's good, condition wise, I'm not even thinking about it and will see how things are on the day.
> 
> I also can't decide which bikini to wear, my flame one or I have a red one which I haven't worn yet so suggestions please?! :thumbup1:


Flame one is awesome Keeks, get your money's worth out of it and wear it one last time before you hang it up for a year  plus we want to see it again!

Good attitude no need to stress, plans in action and you know you can follow one to a T! Feet up and enjoy a good days rest, nearly time to show off that hard work again. You've earned it, been a long diet prep and then can regain some normality


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well it was worth a try
> 
> Flame one is v.nice but as not seen you in the red one, can't comment


I love my flame one, but having worn that twice now, think maybe a change?! The red one is a slightly shiny red snakeskin material, with one diamonte strap on the top, with a diamonte split on the bottoms (opposing side). Looks really nice even though plain, and the split is at my better posing side.


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Flame one is awesome Keeks, get your money's worth out of it and wear it one last time before you hang it up for a year  plus we want to see it again!
> 
> Good attitude no need to stress, plans in action and you know you can follow one to a T! Feet up and enjoy a good days rest, nearly time to show off that hard work again. You've earned it, been a long diet prep and then can regain some normality


Yeah I do love my flame one and it cost an absolute fortune, but not even worn the red one yet. Really cant decide!!!

Yep, not even thinking about it all now, what will be will be, and I'm a lot let stressed than last time with it, which is good. Cheers, half of me wants normality but think the other half doesnt and I dont think I even know what normality is anymore! But I'll find out, lol.


----------



## Dai Jones

the red one keeks, red always gets noticed


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> the red one keeks, red always gets noticed


Cheers Dai! I think I'm leaning a little towards the red, its plain but it does look nice with the bling split. And I've never worn red before.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Cheers Dai! I think I'm leaning a little towards the red, its plain but it does look nice with the bling split. And I've never worn red before.


Opening pose for you, thank me later


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Opening pose for you, thank me later
> 
> View attachment 140225


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Its a good job the comps not on a Monday, crotchless knicker Monday that is!!! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Its a good job the comps not on a Monday, crotchless knicker Monday that is!!! :lol:


Hmm I'm not sure about that..... :clap:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Hmm I'm not sure about that..... :clap:


 :lol:

But to set the record straight, that wont be my first pose!!!! And I'm now going to be thinking about that pic if I do wear my red one.


----------



## Keeks

Right, after drooling over Facebooks food porn page, and a lot of food talk on here, I need to get my lazy ass in gear and go and do some errands and shopping, milky ways and monster munch on the lsit, but god knows what else I'll come back with, that pages needs to be banned!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Right, after drooling over Facebooks food porn page, and a lot of food talk on here, I need to get my lazy ass in gear and go and do some errands and shopping, milky ways and monster munch on the lsit, but god knows what else I'll come back with, that pages needs to be banned!


Chocolate Orange Shreddies!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Chocolate Orange Shreddies!


Ha ha, they're defo on my list and was still thinking of them in the middle of the night when I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Terrible night's sleep, got a few hours but mind wouldn't switch off, but no work so it's not too bad and I can have a nap if really needed but would prefer to fight it in the hope I sleep tonight.
> 
> Very conscious of not hitting weight target for Sunday, but a check on scales this morning and a further drop so that's good, condition wise, I'm not even thinking about it and will see how things are on the day.
> 
> I also can't decide which bikini to wear, my flame one or I have a red one which I haven't worn yet so suggestions please?! :thumbup1:


Bikini's are overrated, just rock up in your birthday suit!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Bikini's are overrated, just rock up in your birthday suit!


Ha ha, seriously, between you and Ben with his first pose pic, I reckon I'd get a lifetime ban from competing! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Few bits picked up from town, and now I have a major thing about wanting cereal and they had these at a shop in town so rather than buying big boxes, I bought these bags of cereal as I've never tried them, and of course chocolate!



Anyway, fasted cardio done on Xtrainer, off for a power walk shortly (last cardio session :bounce: ), gym later for arms & abs, and more posing practice etc.


----------



## Bad Alan

Was the cereal inspired by me??  cookie crisp is awesome, get krave though Keeks!!!

Leg day will be shake and big ass bowl of cereal then into fish and chips!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Was the cereal inspired by me??  cookie crisp is awesome, get krave though Keeks!!!
> 
> Leg day will be shake and big ass bowl of cereal then into fish and chips!!!!


I knew someone had had the cookie crisp cereal and couldnt for the life in me think where I had heard/seen it, but thats it! Ok, so now I need krave and chocolate orange shreddies, ok, cheers!

Now that sounds a class leg day! :thumb:


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> I knew someone had had the cookie crisp cereal and couldnt for the life in me think where I had heard/seen it, but thats it! Ok, so now I need krave and chocolate orange shreddies, ok, cheers!
> 
> Now that sounds a class leg day! :thumb:


Definitely krave it's the best you can get!

It does! And lots of leggings and deep squats


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Definitely krave it's the best you can get!
> 
> It does! And lots of leggings and deep squats


Cool, can't wait to try that now. 

Ha ha, leggings and deep squats, but if that's the case, post work out food better be amazing, will be needing it!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Cool, can't wait to try that now.
> 
> Ha ha, leggings and deep squats, but if that's the case, post work out food better be amazing, will be needing it!


Yep stuff your face in it get them cereal gains!!!

Post workout food will be off the charts, dripping through your knickers amazing


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yep stuff your face in it get them cereal gains!!!
> 
> Post workout food will be off the charts, dripping through your knickers amazing


 mg: :lol: :thumb: Now I realllllly cant wait!!! Making a mental note......leggings for leg session, 2nd pair of knickers and baggy pants for afters!


----------



## Keeks

Last cardio session DONE!!! And I'm missing it already! Really lovely day, very fresh and the sun was out, love power walking when its like that, and these are a few pics from where I walk, look better in real life but really de-stresses me when I go and get my stomp on, music on and in my own little world.


----------



## Bad Alan

Awesome, sit back and let the changes take place now  great feeling knowing you've done all the hard work!

Does look nice, only cardio I did through prep was power walking outdoors. Love it especially in the morning whilst everyone is sleeping!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Last cardio session DONE!!! And I'm missing it already! Really lovely day, very fresh and the sun was out, love power walking when its like that, and these are a few pics from where I walk, look better in real life but really de-stresses me when I go and get my stomp on, music on and in my own little world.
> 
> View attachment 140257
> View attachment 140258


beautiful


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Awesome, sit back and let the changes take place now  great feeling knowing you've done all the hard work!
> 
> Does look nice, only cardio I did through prep was power walking outdoors. Love it especially in the morning whilst everyone is sleeping!


Yep, time to chill.  Iis my fave form of cardio, and would use it through prep twice a day if I could, but now its dark in the mornings, I dont feel 100% safe that early in the morning. But when its light, I love it, before the world wakes up, one of the best starts to the day. 



BestBefore1989 said:


> beautiful


Yeah its lovely where I go walking, two minutes out of town but looks amazing, a different world.


----------



## Keeks

I been shopping! 



However, @Bad Alan, you never said there were more than one type of krave, so had to get two flavours! And @Ginger Ben, Morrisons didnt have any choc orange shreddies :thumbdown: so will have to see if Tesco's have them at weekend.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> I been shopping!
> 
> View attachment 140275
> View attachment 140276
> 
> 
> However, @Bad Alan, you never said there were more than one type of krave, so had to get two flavours! And @Ginger Ben, Morrisons didnt have any choc orange shreddies :thumbdown: so will have to see if Tesco's have them at weekend.


There's three! They do a chocolate plain one too  omg you're going to love it though!

You've done what I did and go out and buy everything you've craved throughout prep lol! Proper OCD like me, I HAD to get stuff in so I could start as soon as I got home


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> There's three! They do a chocolate plain one too  omg you're going to love it though!
> 
> You've done what I did and go out and buy everything you've craved throughout prep lol! Proper OCD like me, I HAD to get stuff in so I could start as soon as I got home


Yeah I saw the third flavour but showed a little restraint, but couldn't choose between the two flavours I did get so got them both.  And with warm milk as I dont like milk usually so am hoping the cereal goes warm and soggy?!

Yep, every time I go and I am now buying something, so I've literally got everything I'm craving and can take my pick. Pot Noddle's a definate though, Dominoes I'm saving till the Monday so I can line my stomach first.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Proof that they exist!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Yeah I saw the third flavour but showed a little restraint, but couldn't choose between the two flavours I did get so got them both.  And with warm milk as I dont like milk usually so am hoping the cereal goes warm and soggy?!
> 
> Yep, every time I go and I am now buying something, so I've literally got everything I'm craving and can take my pick. Pot Noddle's a definate though, Dominoes I'm saving till the Monday so I can line my stomach first.


Haha yes it will, they are nice warm! They're expensive and don't last long so don't blame you, I could bankrupt myself on krave 

Pot noodle in front of the tv in your granny pants. Heaven lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Proof that they exist!
> 
> View attachment 140280


Ahh, I can see they now exist, and this further proves my theory that you have in fact bought up stocks of them! 



Bad Alan said:


> Haha yes it will, they are nice warm! They're expensive and don't last long so don't blame you, I could bankrupt myself on krave
> 
> Pot noodle in front of the tv in your granny pants. Heaven lol


 :bounce: I can't wait now! Might even have them for actual breakfast on Monday, and not just pwo. Lol, yeah they're not cheap, so they better be good!

:lol: S0d it, might even have a super lazy day and not get dressed at all and stay in bed eating, never mind granny pants in front of tv!


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ahh, I can see they now exist, and this further proves my theory that you have in fact bought up stocks of them!
> 
> :bounce: I can't wait now! Might even have them for actual breakfast on Monday, and not just pwo. Lol, yeah they're not cheap, so they better be good!
> 
> :lol: S0d it, might even have a super lazy day and not get dressed at all and stay in bed eating, never mind granny pants in front of tv!


That would be awesome  nothing better than laying round naked in bed, alas I have **** to do most the time! So inconvenient.

You should do it though! Your bed sheets may not thank you with all the tan lol!


----------



## Keeks

Another day done and even though I haven't been at work, I'm sooooo tired and drained. Been non stop all day, cardio, gym, practice, errands etc, and now happy bed time. 

Arms & abs done, and just chest & shoulders tomorrow for last session. Still swapping and changing my mind about bikini so will try and get a pic of red one up tomorrow and see what folk think. And cant decide how to have my hair either, up, down, part up?! No idea!

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 12

Rope pull downs 3 x 12

Kickbacks 3 x 15

Bi's

Seated alternate db curls 3 x 12

Concentration curls 3 x 12

X body hammers 3 x 12

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 20 of each

Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> That would be awesome  nothing better than laying round naked in bed, alas I have **** to do most the time! So inconvenient.
> 
> You should do it though! Your bed sheets may not thank you with all the tan lol!


Ha ha, I want to do it but know I wont, well not on Monday anyway. First hangover in a few weeks though, thats what I'm doing, and actually looking forward to a hangover just purely for that reason, junk food and being super lazy, so lazy I dont even get dressed!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Keeks said:


> Another day done and even though I haven't been at work, I'm sooooo tired and drained. Been non stop all day, cardio, gym, practice, errands etc, and now happy bed time.
> 
> Arms & abs done, and just chest & shoulders tomorrow for last session. Still swapping and changing my mind about bikini so will try and get a pic of red one up tomorrow and see what folk think. And cant decide how to have my hair either, up, down, part up?! No idea!
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 12
> 
> Rope pull downs 3 x 12
> 
> Kickbacks 3 x 15
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Seated alternate db curls 3 x 12
> 
> Concentration curls 3 x 12
> 
> X body hammers 3 x 12
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench with leg raises 3 x 20 of each
> 
> Crunches on a ball 3 x 30


Nearly there, all the hard work has already paid off enjoy the results and good luck:thumbup:


----------



## Keeks

mygym said:


> Nearly there, all the hard work has already paid off enjoy the results and good luck:thumbup:


Thank you.  Yep, nearly there, two full days left and now all of a sudden, it feels like its flown!


----------



## 25434

Wahaaayyeeeeeee......2 days.....how exciting......I like the sound of you read 'kini.....with hair down and a tan...you would really gawwwwwgus missis.....when I go to the shows I sometimes think the hair up thing can look a bit harsh on some of the ladies, but then again I've seen some of em take so long to get the hair out of the way they can barely get time to get into the pose before the next one is called...hummmm......dilemma....my opinion, for what it's worth, out of the pics of you that I have seen on here, I like you with hair down...but of course it is your call and you will absolutely look fabbie whichever you choose to do Keeks....xx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Wahaaayyeeeeeee......2 days.....how exciting......I like the sound of you read 'kini.....with hair down and a tan...you would really gawwwwwgus missis.....when I go to the shows I sometimes think the hair up thing can look a bit harsh on some of the ladies, but then again I've seen some of em take so long to get the hair out of the way they can barely get time to get into the pose before the next one is called...hummmm......dilemma....my opinion, for what it's worth, out of the pics of you that I have seen on here, I like you with hair down...but of course it is your call and you will absolutely look fabbie whichever you choose to do Keeks....xx


Ahh thanks Flubs.  I think I am still leaning slightly towards the red, but last night I thought flame one again, so confused, lol. And I've never worn red so like you said, when tanned up, red should look really nice.

The hair thing, most of the time I have had it dow, but wearing it up was easier, but then I do like it down. I might have part of it up and part down so easier to move but still down.

Hope you're ok and things are ok anyway.  xx


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Need to see both !


----------



## mygym-mytemple

mygym said:


> Need to see both !


I said that at loud didn't I.......


----------



## Keeks

mygym said:


> I said that at loud didn't I.......


Ha ha. This is my flame one with hair up.....



Will get a pic of red one up later.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Keeks said:


> Ha ha. This is my flame one with hair up.....
> 
> View attachment 140295
> 
> 
> Will get a pic of red one up later.


Shhhhh im trying to do my cardio gone a bit week now


----------



## Keeks

mygym said:


> Shhhhh im trying to do my cardio gone a bit week now


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

First morning not doing cardio, and I already feel lazy!

Anyway, Boris to the vets shortly for a check up after his dental last week and he's doing ace, so that's one less stress and hopefully now his diabetes will settle.

Chest & shoulders session later, and posing practice.

And having my high carb day today, changed slightly from last time and having it today instead, so will see how things go. Weight has come down slightly again, so am hopefull will hit weight target, but all comes down to the day.


----------



## Ginger Ben

No cardio....jesus keeks, get off your ass! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> No cardio....jesus keeks, get off your ass! :lol:


  I know, so bl00dy lazy and would say I like it but I don't!


----------



## Keeks

Ok, here's the red bikini, so red or flame?!


----------



## Aslan

Keeks said:


> Ok, here's the red bikini, so red or flame?!
> 
> View attachment 140304
> View attachment 140305
> View attachment 140306


We have a winner.

I vote red all the way.

Looking very lean there Keeks, best of luck for this weekend.

Looking super lovely as always.


----------



## Keeks

Aslan said:


> We have a winner.
> 
> I vote red all the way.
> 
> Looking very lean there Keeks, best of luck for this weekend.
> 
> Looking super lovely as always.


Thank you!  Few changes from last comp, and and bit of stress means weight has dropped quite a bit since last comp.

And thanks for the input, think red may be the one. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Red one........ With a blue vest


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking awesome keeks, red for the win!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Red one........ With a blue vest


Ey you, I've done the blue vest already!!!! But cheers for the input! :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> Looking awesome keeks, red for the win!


Cheers!  Cool, another vote for the red, looking like red's the winner! My mates have said the red one too.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Cant decide yet will keep looking at both  , think maybe red


----------



## Keeks

mygym said:


> Cant decide yet will keep looking at both  , think maybe red


Cool, cheers! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ey you, I've done the blue vest already!!!! But cheers for the input! :beer: .


Oh yeah, the blue vest and dark tan :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Oh yeah, the blue vest and dark tan :lol:


Erm, blue vest and dem dark one-sided gainz!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Ok, here's the red bikini, so red or flame?!
> 
> View attachment 140304
> View attachment 140305
> View attachment 140306


Red :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Red :thumb:


Cheers. :thumbup1:

Red is Defo coming out top so red it will be!


----------



## Keeks

Pot Noodle safely hidden, not having another Pot Noodle drama!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> View attachment 140321
> 
> 
> Pot Noodle safely hidden, not having another Pot Noodle drama!


Oi missus, you've not even had the comp yet... stop linking food!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Oi missus, you've not even had the comp yet... stop linking food!


Preparation is key, so all cravings and possible cravings are covered and planned for. 

Havent done my savoury food shopping yet, off to Tesco's tomorrow for that! I'm soooooo excited! :bounce:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Preparation is key, so all cravings and possible cravings are covered and planned for.
> 
> Havent done my savoury food shopping yet, off to Tesco's tomorrow for that! *I'm soooooo excited*! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


>


I'm way more excited than that!!! :bounce:  :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking fekin ace cheeks!! comp on the sunday?...


----------



## Sweat

Oh had not seen piccies, yup red! Scrummy!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> looking fekin ace cheeks!! comp on the sunday?...


Cheers.  Yep, Sunday all being well.



Sweat said:


> Oh had not seen piccies, yup red! Scrummy!


Ta, red's the winner by a mile!


----------



## H10dst

RED Is smoking hot!!! Defo the winner


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> RED Is smoking hot!!! Defo the winner


Cool! Red it definately is as I think everyone has said red!


----------



## H10dst

That bit of bling on the front!! Oooooossssshhhhh!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Last gym session DONE!!!! That's it now, all done for cardio and gym. Will still be doing posing/routine practice tomorrow, but other than that, all finished for now. Back on Monday though. 

Shoulders & chest

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

DB press 3 x 12

Heavy lat raises 3 x 15

Upright row 3 x 15

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 12

Incline db flies 3 x 12

With high carbs today, and its not even that high really, I'm knackered and should sleep tonight.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That bit of bling on the front!! Oooooossssshhhhh!!!!


 :lol: Yeah I do like that bit, that's why its plain, as don't think a design was needed.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :lol: Yeah I do like that bit, that's why its plain, as don't think a design was needed.


Didn't even notice if it was plain or not!!!! Just the blingy bit


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Didn't even notice if it was plain or not!!!! Just the blingy bit


 :sneaky2: :lol: Yes it's plain, with a blingy bits!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: :lol: Yes it's plain, with a blingy bits!


Just ooooooooooosssssshhhhhhhh


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Ok, here's the red bikini, so red or flame?!
> 
> View attachment 140304
> View attachment 140305
> View attachment 140306


Yep ok, go with this chick. That fits and suits you really well.

I also really pray you just cruise in with little manipulation, your look is fantastic ATM.

Best of luck for the run in now, enjoy it! Will be watching for updates


----------



## Keeks

Bad Alan said:


> Yep ok, go with this chick. That fits and suits you really well.
> 
> I also really pray you just cruise in with little manipulation, your look is fantastic ATM.
> 
> Best of luck for the run in now, enjoy it! Will be watching for updates


Cheers. Yeah now I've been practising in it I do think a change for this comp so going with the red.

Thanks, done things different this time but will see what happens. Will pm you.

Yeah will be updating when I can.


----------



## Bad Alan

Keeks said:


> Cheers. Yeah now I've been practising in it I do think a change for this comp so going with the red.
> 
> Thanks, done things different this time but will see what happens. Will pm you.
> 
> Yeah will be updating when I can.


Yea I think you should, it's something different 

Recieved and replied!


----------



## 25434

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDD!

:thumb: look absoblooooomin fabbie in the red on Keeks...you gotta wear that one x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDD!
> 
> :thumb: look absoblooooomin fabbie in the red on Keeks...you gotta wear that one x


Thank you! Yep, defianately wearing the red one.  x


----------



## Keeks

Few pics showing condition this morning. Still slightly over weight but hoping once I've dropped water, I should be ok. And now slightly under 21.5" waist! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

And I'm not liking no gym or cardio, Saturday mornings are weird without. I feel super lazy!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> And I'm not liking no gym or cardio, Saturday mornings are weird without. I feel super lazy!


Lazy moooo!

 love ya x


----------



## biglbs

Mate,that truly is awesome repped x


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Mate,that truly is awesome repped x


Aww thank you. Will see what tomorrow brings.

And yep, truly lazy and I thought I'd like it but I don't!  x


----------



## mygym-mytemple

I repped you for yesterday's pics! Cant again....yet! Your waist is unreal, who does your photoshop work


----------



## greekgod

WOW... amazing change to last years condition,so far.. waist and intercostals looking goooooood.. :thumb:

regardless of placing, u bettered yr old self... so stand tall and tweak the final touches and smile down at the judges......confidence wins hands down everytime..enjoy yr lazy saturday..


----------



## Keeks

mygym said:


> I repped you for yesterday's pics! Cant again....yet! Your waist is unreal, who does your photoshop work


Ha ha. Yep, tad under 21.5", cant believe how small is it now, wasnt even that small last year but from the side when I saw the pics, does look so small.



greekgod said:


> WOW... amazing change to last years condition,so far.. waist and intercostals looking goooooood.. :thumb:
> 
> regardless of placing, u bettered yr old self... so stand tall and tweak the final touches and smile down at the judges......confidence wins hands down everytime..enjoy yr lazy saturday..


Thank you. Yep, ride this next 24 hours now, hopefully things will go well and see how things are looking on the day. I've done all I can and happy with that, happy with overall shape and development fom last year, just wished glutes/thigh area was tighter and know this is what will really let me down.

But going to enjoy it and big smiles!


----------



## Keeks

I been shopping, AGAIN!!!



I went midget style with the mini puddings and mini burgers & hotdogs!

And of course, standard purchase.......


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I been shopping, AGAIN!!!
> 
> View attachment 140384
> View attachment 140385
> View attachment 140386
> 
> 
> I went midget style with the mini puddings and mini burgers & hotdogs!
> 
> And of course, standard purchase.......
> 
> View attachment 140387


Pmsl at the monster munch pic :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl at the monster munch pic :lol:


That face on the monster munch pic will be my face on Monday!


----------



## Keeks

First layer of tan on now. Don't like this bit as I'm stood around waiting for tan to dry, hungry, fed up and just want to attack tomorrow's food.

And really just want to wake up in the morning and hit weight target and look ok, so just a waiting game now.


----------



## Sharpy76

Smash it @Keeks!!!

Just think how bloated and sick you're gonna feel later.......HEAVEN!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Smash it @Keeks!!!
> 
> Just think how bloated and sick you're gonna feel later.......HEAVEN!!!!!


Thank you.  I saw loads of magpies yesterday so that's either a good thing or bad, we'll see.

And yes, so can't wait to be in bloated heaven.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a great day keeks, smash it! Then smash the food!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a great day keeks, smash it! Then smash the food!


I'll try my best, but will definately smash the food that's for sure!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Enjoy your time to shine beautiful X


----------



## 25434

Very best of luck to you today Keeks, you look great and I'm sure you will kick ass on that stage...go gerrrrummm keeks:bounce: :bounce:

Big hugs and all sorts a best wishes coming at ya over the airwaves missis.....xx


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Enjoy your time to shine beautiful X


Thank you, I will. x 



Flubs said:


> Very best of luck to you today Keeks, you look great and I'm sure you will kick ass on that stage...go gerrrrummm keeks:bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Big hugs and all sorts a best wishes coming at ya over the airwaves missis.....xx


Thank you.  Hope you're ok anyway Flubs. xx


----------



## Keeks

Can't believe it's all over today, the end of prep! Back to reality tomorrow, eeek!

Anyway, have dried out better than last time, weighing 6lbs lighter than UK show last month and feel a bit better, although not 100% happy with condition. Will explain more later but for now, it's show day so just going to try and enjoy it.

Few pics of condition this morning, this is after two coats of tan last night, now stood here starkers waiting for Dream tan to dry. 



Will update when I can. Have a good day all!


----------



## H10dst

Have a good day, and relax you look awesome!!!!!


----------



## Spragga

Looking awesome @Keeks like you say much drier... :thumb:

Enjoy yourself, I'm sure you will.....


----------



## mygym-mytemple

All the best for today, be proud.


----------



## Rykard

have a great day, fingers crossed.


----------



## Keeks

Thanks guys!


----------



## Queenie

Keeks - have a fab time today!! You'll do awesome xx


----------



## Chelsea

Good luck darlin let me know how you get on x


----------



## Keeks

Thank you. 

All checked in now, hit weight target thank god, and now just waiting. Feel like death but at least I've dried out, yay!

Not sure what time my class is on, show starts at 2 but looks like quite a few competitors so will be a long show. Will update later.


----------



## eezy1

goodluck!!


----------



## Sweat

Progress?! Updates?!

Gorging on pot noodles and quark yet?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

In a bath of quark trying to get tan off......


----------



## Keeks

Still waiting, won't be on for a few hours yet, and feel like absolute death. Just hope condition holds.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Keeks said:


> Still waiting, won't be on for a few hours yet, and feel like absolute death. Just hope condition holds.


Long bloody day!

Braver than me!


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Still waiting, won't be on for a few hours yet, and feel like absolute death. Just hope condition holds.


That sounds sh1t having to be there all day and on at last thing.

Not long till can go mental on food Keeks.


----------



## H10dst

Still no update?? It's bed time soon


----------



## Keeks

Hi all. I didn't place today but was a very very tough class, but did quality for the nac universe in hamburg in two weeks. And I also have now got a new prep coach, so been an ace day.

On New coaches advice, I'm not doing universe, but having two chilled out days then starting a lean gain phase of which I'm mega excited!

Will get some pics up later and update properly later but for now I'm eating chocolate.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad you had a great day keeks, that's the most important part! Enjoy the grub!


----------



## H10dst

Glad you had a good day, at least you can eat stuff now!!


----------



## Spragga

Well done.....

Enjoy the feast.....


----------



## sxbarnes

Think food! :thumb:

Well done, the effort you have put in is staggering


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Well done, already striving forward for next target !


----------



## eezy1

unlucks keeks. if you didnt place i wanna see who did :tongue: they mustve cheated! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Thanks guys, your support means a lot!  Big hugs and love to you all! xxx


----------



## Keeks

Right, a couple of pics here but will post more pics tomorrow, as for now I'm eating and unbelieveably excited. Having had a chat with my new coach I'm so excited about my off-season plan and where I will go with a new and slightly different approach. And I'm quite hyper from all the sugar! 



And like I said, even though no trophy from this show, an invite to the Universe show is an achievement and I'm so proud of that. In the pre-comp chat from the show organiser, he said that invites would only be given to those that were worthy of an inviet, and even some winners of classes didn't get invites, but he said taht even though you may not place, you could get an invite and that's made my day, second invite......one day I may go, but just not this year.


----------



## 25434

Well done on the invite Keeks....you worked hard for that and we know it....looking forward to seeing pucks as I don't do Facebook so would love to see them on here, or one or two at least if u can.....

Phew stylie training hey? How vewwy vewwy exciting! Will make a good read as usual...enjoy a but of rest Keeks...and well done..xx:beer:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Well done on the invite Keeks....you worked hard for that and we know it....looking forward to seeing pucks as I don't do Facebook so would love to see them on here, or one or two at least if u can.....
> 
> Phew stylie training hey? How vewwy vewwy exciting! Will make a good read as usual...enjoy a but of rest Keeks...and well done..xx:beer:


Thank you. Pics coming up shortly, got loads of them! :thumbup1:

Yes very exciting, and thanks for your continued support, really means a lot. xx


----------



## Keeks

I can't sleep, so here goes.........

This year and especially this last few months have been very tough, home life has been rough, and I've struggled with getting into a good enough condition.

For a few months now, I've had symptoms that I suffered from a past health problem, and went to the doctors last week, to be told that the problem has in all probability come back. I've had several ops in the past for endometriosis and the doctor believes that with the symptoms I'm experiencing, its probably come back, which could result in anther lapooscopy. Its nothing major, and not serious but I am gutted as this has affected my hormones, and thus affecting prep. I feel I have worked so hard, for it to come down to something beynd my control. Also gutted at having to go through all the doctors/hospital thing again.

Also, home life has just been so hard with the lack of support from my partner. It really has taken its toll on me the last few weeks especially. I know this is and can be a selfish sport, but I need support from a partner as this is my life. If I was single, I could do this on my own, but when you have a partner it makes it more difficult to do it on your own when you should have their support but dont, if that makes sense?!

I've had to fight against my body for this prep and also against my home life and at times have been very miserable, and I'm mentally worn out. Also with Boris being very ill at one point, then in and out of the vets for weeks, all stress on top of stress and I now just want to chill, de-stress and catch up with mates and feel like I have a life, go and get drunk and have some fun.

Training wise, no time will be wasted, I've explained my health problems etc to new coach, explained my aim to compete May 2015 season and he seems really positive and I think this is what I need now, a different approach, a good off-season plan and just to try different things now, both training and diet and to see what develops over the next few months. And with this alone, it's like I have suddenly developed a new love for the sport, I'm really motivated to get going with things and just feel like it's given me new focus, as I was feeling a little sad at the end of prep as I always do, but after today,, I'm not sad at all, just raring to start all over again. 

And also, just wanted to say thank you all so much for your support through this prep and all through this last few years, it really does mean so much to me, you've kept me going and giving me a push when needed , and a laugh when I've needed that, lots and lots of love and hugs! xxxx


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks

There are more group pics but they won't upload as the files are too big so will re-size them tomorrow and get them up.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Well done you look fantastic. Enjoy all your well earned treats X


----------



## TELBOR

Well done on the invite missus :beer:

Looked great, Spider-Man would be proud of dat ass 

Roll on 2015 once health concern is addressed  x


----------



## Aslan

Well done Keeks,

You should be very proud.

Enjoy the Monster Munch.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done you look fantastic. Enjoy all your well earned treats X


Thank you, treats enjoyed and more to be had.  x



R0BLET said:


> Well done on the invite missus :beer:
> 
> Looked great, Spider-Man would be proud of dat ass
> 
> Roll on 2015 once health concern is addressed  x


Cheers. But dat ass really let me down this year, damn thing, so lots of ass beasting, and hopefully next time it'll be a strong point again.

Looing forward to 2015 already, and know it'll be here in no time. x 



Aslan said:


> Well done Keeks,
> 
> You should be very proud.
> 
> Enjoy the Monster Munch.


Thank you. And I haven't had any monster munch yet, but will be ding today.


----------



## Keeks

I feel like absolute death today, food hangover and just worn out. Will have a slightly lazy day, but will be doing legs later and if I have the energy, a power walk.

Had some treats last night but then had a bad nights sleep, feeling sick and bloated and too much sugar, and just too restless. Sooo glad I'm off work today, as I just feel urgh!!!


----------



## TELBOR

All I read was "ass beating"

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> All I read was "ass beating"
> 
> :lol:


Oh really?! :sneaky2: Well yes, its gonna get beasted!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Oh really?! :sneaky2: Well yes, its gonna get beasted!


Speaking of which when are you coming to Surrey 

On another note, chin up on everything else, with home life and your health, you know you can always vent to me and I will try to help where I can with sound advice and quite possibly some pics of me naked in Mcdonalds :lol:

Seriously well done though, like you said invites aren't given to just anyone so you've more than earned it and you looked awesome even when not at 100%


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Speaking of which when are you coming to Surrey
> 
> On another note, chin up on everything else, with home life and your health, you know you can always vent to me and I will try to help where I can with sound advice and quite possibly some pics of me naked in Mcdonalds :lol:
> 
> Seriously well done though, like you said invites aren't given to just anyone so you've more than earned it and you looked awesome even when not at 100%


When do you want me?! :tongue: With white Reeses cups! :thumbup1:

Thank you and thank you again for keeping my head a bit straighter last week, really appreciate it.  But stop teasing with the naked McD pics! :lol:

Cheers, I'm so happy with the invite, and if things were different/condition better, I'd be there but just not this year.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> When do you want me?! :tongue: With white Reeses cups! :thumbup1:
> 
> Thank you and thank you again for keeping my head a bit straighter last week, really appreciate it.  But stop teasing with the naked McD pics! :lol:
> 
> Cheers, I'm so happy with the invite, and if things were different/condition better, I'd be there but just not this year.


Erm.....how does now sound? 

That's ok darling absolutely anytime  you helped me too as its always nice to vent problems and get an opinion.

I'll get the McD pics to you this weekend as im alone haha!

You will get another invite easily so now is the time to enjoy a bit of rest, de-stress and get all health issues sorted :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Erm.....how does now sound?
> 
> That's ok darling absolutely anytime  you helped me too as its always nice to vent problems and get an opinion.
> 
> I'll get the McD pics to you this weekend as im alone haha!
> 
> You will get another invite easily so now is the time to enjoy a bit of rest, de-stress and get all health issues sorted :beer:


Ok, I'm on my way, then you can put me in a cupboard till weekend!  Might've eaten all the Reese's by then though.  I'm actually sat here thinking of opening another bag.....STOP ME!!!

Ha ha, what a pair eh?! But least we can laugh.

Yeah I would like to go one day, a focus for the future, but yes, for now I definately need to chill and get sorted.


----------



## Jay.32

A big well done babe.... sorry I havent been around much lately, busy busy.. we need to have a big catch up soon x

You look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ok, I'm on my way, then you can put me in a cupboard till weekend!  Might've eaten all the Reese's by then though.  I'm actually sat here thinking of opening another bag.....STOP ME!!!
> 
> Ha ha, what a pair eh?! But least we can laugh.
> 
> Yeah I would like to go one day, a focus for the future, but yes, for now I definately need to chill and get sorted.


There will be consequences if you eat all the Reeses!! I cant stop you, my only suggestion is that you send them to me, I will cover postage 

Tell me about it! Sounds like a good plan darling, im unsure when to compete next year as I want to make more changes and get some serious growing done and I would have to diet in Feb is I were to compete in April.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> A big well done babe.... sorry I havent been around much lately, busy busy.. we need to have a big catch up soon x
> 
> You look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


Hello you! Hope you're ok anyway and hope trainings going well. Yes, need to catch up.

And thank you.  x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Hello you! Hope you're ok anyway and hope trainings going well. Yes, need to catch up.
> 
> And thank you.  x


Yeah training is going well!! will text you in a bit xx


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> There will be consequences if you eat all the Reeses!! I cant stop you, my only suggestion is that you send them to me, I will cover postage
> 
> Tell me about it! Sounds like a good plan darling, im unsure when to compete next year as I want to make more changes and get some serious growing done and I would have to diet in Feb is I were to compete in April.


Ha ha, I'm sure they're calling me, the want to be eaten! And no chance, be a gypsy and get to Asda! 

Leeds show!!! September time so another few months and it would be ace to have a few of you compete in the same show.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah training is going well!! will text you in a bit xx


Good good, glad its going well. Ok, cool. x


----------



## JANIKvonD

well done keeks! looked ace & did yourself proud. enjoy the off season & sort yir head out.

ps- that chick in the flowery bikini is VERY long :lol:


----------



## Keeks

I'm still sat here trying to muster the energy to get off my lazy ass and get to the gym, then decided to look at the Dominoes webite, and its buy one get one free this week! :bounce: It's as if Dominoes knows, I'm on my way! 

Three showers and a tube of body scrub and still look mucky, and keep nibbling chocolate. I bl00dy love off-season! Be lazy and eat! 

So, legs shortly followed by post workout cereal :drool: then a power walk and then I have to go and do my weeks food shop and have no idea what to buy so thats going to be fun, then Dominoes for tea. :thumbup1:

Back into routine again tomorrow though, and am actually looking forward to it.


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> well done keeks! looked ace & did yourself proud. enjoy the off season & sort yir head out.
> 
> ps- that chick in the flowery bikini is VERY long :lol:


 :lol: I've just had to go and look at them pics then to see the long chick.

Thank you. I know condition let me down this season but one of those things and was happier with how I looked yesterday as opposed to last month so thats good. But yes, really need to sort my life out now, or at least try too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just got another box of chocolate orange shreddies.......just sayin.....

Sainos


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :lol: I've just had to go and look at them pics then to see the long chick.
> 
> Thank you. I know condition let me down this season but one of those things and was happier with how I looked yesterday as opposed to last month so thats good. But yes, really need to sort my life out now, or at least try too.


everycvnts losing the plot :lol: roll on the cream cake re-habilitation


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Just got another box of chocolate orange shreddies.......just sayin.....
> 
> Sainos


Guess where I'm going food shopping, and guess what's going to happen when I get there are look for choc orange shreddies and they don't have them? :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> everycvnts losing the plot :lol: roll on the cream cake re-habilitation


Lol, tell me about it!! Pizza and cream cake re-habilitation is needed!


----------



## JANIKvonD

level ya on?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> level ya on?


167, you?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> 167, you?


ffs! I just started playing again. 140. you've been pumpin the death out it!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> ffs! I just started playing again. 140. you've been pumpin the death out it!! :lol:


Yep, the joys of prep, no social life so candy crush gets hammered when catching up on rest!  And when I cant sleep, it gets super hammered then.


----------



## Keeks

Positive step forward, I am now dressed! And trying to decide what would be the best leg pre-workout, a Galaxy ripple or more Reeses' cups. Hmmm, decisions decisions! :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Milky way for leg pre-workout! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Legs done! And it felt so good to be back at the gym, my 2nd home and its only been a few days since last there but I've missed it. Good session too, legs and I actually enjoyed it, well, as much as I can enjoy a leg session, it was still tough and made me swear but I like that feeling! 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

Jump squats 4 x 30

Pelvic lifts 4 x 30

Leg press feet high & wide 4 x 20

Followed by post work out Krave :drool:


----------



## sxbarnes

Shreddies?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Shreddies?


No, haven't got any yet, these were the white chocolate brownie Krave (I think that's what the flavour is, something like that anyway) and they are NICE!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

I never knew there were so many breakfast cereals.

BTW my Lion Bar cereal is nearly finished. Its NICE! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I never knew there were so many breakfast cereals.
> 
> BTW my Lion Bar cereal is nearly finished. Its NICE! :thumb:


I know, lol. It's opened up a whole new world for me. Think lion cereal will be tested tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Legs done! And it felt so good to be back at the gym, my 2nd home and its only been a few days since last there but I've missed it. Good session too, legs and I actually enjoyed it, well, as much as I can enjoy a leg session, it was still tough and made me swear but I like that feeling!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with calf raises 3 x 25
> 
> Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Jump squats 4 x 30
> 
> Pelvic lifts 4 x 30
> 
> Leg press feet high & wide 4 x 20
> 
> Followed by post work out Krave :drool:
> 
> View attachment 140506


Double that portion


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Double that portion


Hey, steady now, got to leave some room for my Dominoes!


----------



## Keeks

Back to normality a bit now, power walk done which was ace, I've missed it!  And normal shopping done, which is very weird indeed!

Back to work tomorrow and back into a normal routine, and it just feels weird still, eating snacks if I want, cooking normal food and only one cardio session today, just so weird!


----------



## 25434

Blimey...fab pics Keeks......how vewwy annoying of you....lol........

Just so you know...I ironed my stomach At the weekend...yup! 'Twas hanging over top of the ironing board and as my diet is shoite...I tried to iron it flat! :whistling: so ya know, that should make you feel happier bout the way your looking at the mo......right? :lol:

Hee hee......hey missis....you are a gal with balls.....errr....ummm.....well, not literally, cos...cos...frankly that would just be wrong!...hee hee....and to be honest, if you did literally have them, we would have seen 'em for sure in that red bikini right? So, to sum up....in short....as I don't.....errr? Do short that is....well, apart from being short myself of course...VEWWWY VEWWWY short....but you know I'm never one yo do a short post when I can do a long one.....now where was I? Oh yes.....a gal with bawwws...but without bawwwwws...urrmmm...I think....errr...:laugh:

Ok...ok...I'm going.....my quest to give you my serious considered opinion dashed into the cereal bowl of poop that is the mass of my mind......oh yeaaaahhh...don't get me started on. Y mind...oh BOY! That's scary....and somewhat discombobulating...anyhow, I digress...

Take heart beautiful Keeks.....the peeps here are a great support......and you deserve the support you get....xxx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Blimey...fab pics Keeks......how vewwy annoying of you....lol........
> 
> Just so you know...I ironed my stomach At the weekend...yup! 'Twas hanging over top of the ironing board and as my diet is shoite...I tried to iron it flat! :whistling: so ya know, that should make you feel happier bout the way your looking at the mo......right? :lol:
> 
> Hee hee......hey missis....you are a gal with balls.....errr....ummm.....well, not literally, cos...cos...frankly that would just be wrong!...hee hee....and to be honest, if you did literally have them, we would have seen 'em for sure in that red bikini right? So, to sum up....in short....as I don't.....errr? Do short that is....well, apart from being short myself of course...VEWWWY VEWWWY short....but you know I'm never one yo do a short post when I can do a long one.....now where was I? Oh yes.....a gal with bawwws...but without bawwwwws...urrmmm...I think....errr...:laugh:
> 
> Ok...ok...I'm going.....my quest to give you my serious considered opinion dashed into the cereal bowl of poop that is the mass of my mind......oh yeaaaahhh...don't get me started on. Y mind...oh BOY! That's scary....and somewhat discombobulating...anyhow, I digress...
> 
> Take heart beautiful Keeks.....the peeps here are a great support......and you deserve the support you get....xxx


Aww thanks Flubs. 

Lol, ironing your stomach, I did laugh at that.

And no, definately no balls, I've checked and definately nothing there! And yes, they would've definately popped out of that bikini, that area of it was TINY!!!! I had to be very careful indeed!

Thanks, and thank you for your suppport, everyone has really helped push me and brought a smaile to me and appreciate it so much, you're a great bunch, you really are.  xxx


----------



## liam0810

Well done at getting the invite @Keeks. Especially with the problems you have. I know how hard it is not to have a partner to support you. Prep this year I was on my own so wasn't an issue but year before when I did a mock prep, she didnt help one bit, would eat crap around me, not understand how I felt and always thought that it was down to her why I felt bad. No matter how many times I told her it wasn't she didn't get it and that caused a lot of stress.

I think in prep there should be like a house where we can move to and be on our own or surrounded by people who will support you. Actually maybe that's an idea for Dragon's Den.

Regarding the medical problem, again it shows you how hard you worked to even get on stage with that. I don't know much about it so are there any long term problems it can cause.

Now you're in the off season that offer of a session at my gym and a nandos afterwards is always there.

Well done kiddo


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Well done at getting the invite @Keeks. Especially with the problems you have. I know how hard it is not to have a partner to support you. Prep this year I was on my own so wasn't an issue but year before when I did a mock prep, she didnt help one bit, would eat crap around me, not understand how I felt and always thought that it was down to her why I felt bad. No matter how many times I told her it wasn't she didn't get it and that caused a lot of stress.
> 
> I think in prep there should be like a house where we can move to and be on our own or surrounded by people who will support you. Actually maybe that's an idea for Dragon's Den.
> 
> Regarding the medical problem, again it shows you how hard you worked to even get on stage with that. I don't know much about it so are there any long term problems it can cause.
> 
> Now you're in the off season that offer of a session at my gym and a nandos afterwards is always there.
> 
> Well done kiddo


Thanks Liam. I was really happy to get the invite, as wasn't 100% happy with condition this season, but that ended up being out of my control which I'm gutted about, but one of those things. I did all I could, and am happy with that side of things and have learnt from it, all good for the future.

It has been really tough this year with other half, he's just seems to be getting lazier and eating more cr4p, and his attitude has been really tough to deal with, so am glad now its over. I nearly snapped yesterday, show day and I asked him to do my tan in the morning, his response, I will in a bit, when I've had a brew, not like I had to do my hair/make up etc and let my tan dry, but one thing I've learnt is to stay chilled and I did, so well chuffed with that! 

Yeah get on Dragons Den with that, sounds like a cracking idea!!! :thumbup1:

Health wise, its not that serious, however, it can cause fertility problems in some cases, so far I think I'm ok but again, its something that I am aware of it but its one of those things. It does cause a lot of pain though and other cr4ppy symptoms.

Cheers, will defo pop over for a gym session and defo defo if its nandos afterwards, I've still never been.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Thanks Liam. I was really happy to get the invite, as wasn't 100% happy with condition this season, but that ended up being out of my control which I'm gutted about, but one of those things. I did all I could, and am happy with that side of things and have learnt from it, all good for the future.
> 
> It has been really tough this year with other half, he's just seems to be getting lazier and eating more cr4p, and his attitude has been really tough to deal with, so am glad now its over. I nearly snapped yesterday, show day and I asked him to do my tan in the morning, his response, I will in a bit, when I've had a brew, not like I had to do my hair/make up etc and let my tan dry, but one thing I've learnt is to stay chilled and I did, so well chuffed with that!
> 
> Yeah get on Dragons Den with that, sounds like a cracking idea!!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Health wise, its not that serious, however, it can cause fertility problems in some cases, so far I think I'm ok but again, its something that I am aware of it but its one of those things. It does cause a lot of pain though and other cr4ppy symptoms.
> 
> Cheers, will defo pop over for a gym session and defo defo if its nandos afterwards, I've still never been.


I said to my ex that if she was still living with me during prep this year I'd of buried her under the patio! It's so hard when they don't support you. My dad didn't and didn't come to my show. Week before my show he said "it's just stupid what you're doing"'and that proper gutted me as I'm really close with him, so not to have his support upset me.

Are you going to speak to him or do you think its a lost cause with it?

You've got plenty of time now to get this problem sorted and with a new prep coach I hope the futures bright.


----------



## Keeks

Monday night treat....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Monday night treat....
> 
> View attachment 140527
> View attachment 140528


Kaboom!!!!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Monday night treat....
> 
> View attachment 140527
> View attachment 140528


Half of that is the New York deli one. Hope you got the cookies as well


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I said to my ex that if she was still living with me during prep this year I'd of buried her under the patio! It's so hard when they don't support you. My dad didn't and didn't come to my show. Week before my show he said "it's just stupid what you're doing"'and that proper gutted me as I'm really close with him, so not to have his support upset me.
> 
> Are you going to speak to him or do you think its a lost cause with it?
> 
> You've got plenty of time now to get this problem sorted and with a new prep coach I hope the futures bright.


Thing is, I know how hard it must be for a partner, I do understand that, but he works away so comes home at weekends, he can eat all the cr4p he wants when away, but for the few nights at home, just try and help me, but he cant see that, he even said a few months ago to my mates, 'It's her choice to do this, and if I want to eat whatever I want at home, I will!' They were pretty shocked with his bluntness as was I.

Thats a shame with your dad, it is upsetting as its such a big thing and massive part of out lives.

I brought it up again at weekend and he laughed, so think its a lost cause tbh. But then it wound me up even more yesterday when I got the Universe invite and he was wanting me to do it?! I had to stop myself saying WTF, wheres that come from?!?!

Yep, time now to get sorted and am really excited about the future now, even more motivated and raring to go, cant knock me down for long!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Half of that is the New York deli one. Hope you got the cookies as well


Yes, half New York deli which is ace, and half tuna & onion, thinking protein and veg!  No cookies, but I do have shed loads of chocolate to get through so didnt bother with a dessert.


----------



## LeVzi

Glad to see you still enjoying it all kiddo.

And you always know where to find tickets for Candy Crush when ya need them ! lol


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> Glad to see you still enjoying it all kiddo.
> 
> And you always know where to find tickets for Candy Crush when ya need them ! lol


Yep, this is my life, my comfort and I bl00dy love it. 

Lol, cheers, still addicted to candy crush! Thanks for dropping in and nice to see you back.


----------



## Keeks

Normality resumes this morning and feel better for it. 

Fasted cardio done, just a shorter session, steady state on Xtrainer, white fish and sexual rum n raisin protein porridge for breakfast instead of what I had yesterday, which was even more sexual, a protein shake and these.....

Shoulders and chest tonight and really looking forward to it!  Have a good day all.


----------



## JANIKvonD

How u feeling today then son?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Fuk me they mini reeses look the baws :'(


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> How u feeling today then son?


Weird, and lazy! Only one cardio session, one gym session and no posing, I feel well lazy! Always takes me time to adjust properly, but am enjoying eating! 

And the reeses, beyond amazing, seriously, they are ace! :drool:

Hope you're well.


----------



## Keeks

Well I feel so lazy today, all food prep done, no evening cardio, I really don't know what to do with myself! It's weird!!!!! And I've puffed up today and look like I've got a pumpkin head, but had a really good session tonight, shoulders were really pumped and enjoyed training with a bit more fuel in me.

Also, even though I only saw the doctor on Thursday, got a date for my scan already, two weeks on Friday so things are moving quickly which is ace, should be sorted in no time! :thumbup1:

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 12 superset with heavy lat raises 3 x 15

Arnold press 3 x 12 superset with db press 3 x 15

Single arm seated lat raises 3 x 12

Front plate raises 3 x 15

Rear delt raises 3 x 15

Chest

Press ups 4 x 20

Machine press 3 x 12

Incline db flies 3 x 15


----------



## 25434

Good news on the scan date keeks.....and those bun things? bleurrrrrrrrggggghhh.....hee hee.....x


----------



## Keeks

Thanks, really happy its so soon, don't like waiting and not knowing, I can get myself a bit worked up and stressed!

Lol, they're little peanut butter filled chocolates, and absolutely amazing!  x


----------



## biglbs

Sorry to hear about your health issues my lovely,

you are a winner in my book for looking so amazing with all that sh1t going on in the background too,

A true champion you are,

There is more to being awsome than a judge telling you imo

I can well relate to how hard any conditioning work is ,when your body has other issues to fight,

Simply awsome...that is you xx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Sorry to hear about your health issues my lovely,
> 
> you are a winner in my book for looking so amazing with all that sh1t going on in the background too,
> 
> A true champion you are,
> 
> There is more to being awsome than a judge telling you imo
> 
> I can well relate to how hard any conditioning work is ,when your body has other issues to fight,
> 
> Simply awsome...that is you xx


Aww thank you for such lovely kind words.  And thank you for your support throughout.

It has been a bit of a tough prep, tough year in all honesty, things going on in the background but at least I can chill now and am feeling positive. Things aren't too bad and I'll be fine.  I dont know giving up, its not in me.  xxx


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Aww thank you for such lovely kind words.  And thank you for your support throughout.
> 
> It has been a bit of a tough prep, tough year in all honesty, things going on in the background but at least I can chill now and am feeling positive. Things aren't too bad and I'll be fine.  I dont know giving up, its not in me.  xxx


I make you right,never give up,is a way of life


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I make you right,never give up,is a way of life


Exactly, never give up.


----------



## Keeks

Shattered this morning, hardly slept last night and just feel really sluggish, so back on caffiene tabs today, they're needed!

No fasted cardio this morning, will do a cardio session tonight after back & abs. Lost with my days completely, feel very out of routine still and just dont like it! :no: Feel lazy and just weird!

Anyway, half way through the week, woo hoo! :bounce:


----------



## onthebuild

Hey keeks!

Don't get in here much but well done on the comp you looked fantastic.

Would just like to say one of my friends is struggling with endometriosis ATM. She's only 23 and has had hormone tabs which haven't worked and is now having injections which will basically send her into the menopause early (very early).

It's all very stressful for her, but she is happier due to the fact that it at least now seems treatable for her. So maybe take something from that, that it is at least treatable in the long run?

All the best


----------



## marknorthumbria

hi keeks looking awesome in the NAC photos i would like all them on facebook but ex would give me ball ache lol :thumb:

so like like like like like like like

there u go ha


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Hey keeks!
> 
> Don't get in here much but well done on the comp you looked fantastic.
> 
> Would just like to say one of my friends is struggling with endometriosis ATM. She's only 23 and has had hormone tabs which haven't worked and is now having injections which will basically send her into the menopause early (very early).
> 
> It's all very stressful for her, but she is happier due to the fact that it at least now seems treatable for her. So maybe take something from that, that it is at least treatable in the long run?
> 
> All the best


Hey you, thanks for dropping in.  And thank you.

I first started 8 years ago and after the initial ops, (had to have ventro-suspension op too which was a big op) I was offered quite a few possible treatments, one of them being put into a pseudo-menopause, but the side effect was that I may not come out of it, also a hysterectomy but at that age, that wasn't an option.

Later when it came back again, was offered more hormone treatments but when looking at competing, I went against it, but now will have to have a re-think possibly. Women and hormones!!!!

I do feel positive about it though, sure I'll get sorted.

Thank you.


----------



## Keeks

marknorthumbria said:


> hi keeks looking awesome in the NAC photos i would like all them on facebook but ex would give me ball ache lol :thumb:
> 
> so like like like like like like like
> 
> there u go ha


Ha ha, thank you.


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> hi keeks looking awesome in the NAC photos i would like all them on facebook but ex would give me ball ache lol :thumb:
> 
> so like like like like like like like
> 
> there u go ha


She's your ex you pussy!!

Morning @Keeks


----------



## marknorthumbria

R0BLET said:


> She's your ex you pussy!!
> 
> Morning @Keeks


yes but a heart broken one and im not a cvnt lol


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Hey you, thanks for dropping in.  And thank you.
> 
> I first started 8 years ago and after the initial ops, (had to have ventro-suspension op too which was a big op) I was offered quite a few possible treatments, one of them being put into a pseudo-menopause, but the side effect was that I may not come out of it, also a hysterectomy but at that age, that wasn't an option.
> 
> Later when it came back again, was offered more hormone treatments but when looking at competing, I went against it, but now will have to have a re-think possibly. Women and hormones!!!!
> 
> I do feel positive about it though, sure I'll get sorted.
> 
> Thank you.


Yeah just gotta stay positive I guess they're Medical professionals, they know what they're doing!

Is there always a massive chance of it returning then? Like a life long thing?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> She's your ex you pussy!!
> 
> Morning @Keeks


Morning! 



onthebuild said:


> Yeah just gotta stay positive I guess they're Medical professionals, they know what they're doing!
> 
> Is there always a massive chance of it returning then? Like a life long thing?


Yeah, I've got to put my trust in them, but can be hard when I've been messed about before and seems like every case is standard case book when its not.

I had my first laser op 8 years ago, then another op about 3 & ½ years ago when it had returned, and looks like its back again now so does return, but might not do, in some cases it doesn't. Fingers crossed for the future!


----------



## TELBOR

marknorthumbria said:


> yes but a heart broken one and im not a cvnt lol


She'll soon forget you and your D cups :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhh, star fish time and I'm knackered! And my gums around wisdom teeth area have flared up and are really sore, but believe chocloate may help. 

Anyway, really good back session tonight, went a bit heavier and it felt ace to lift heavy, really enjoyed it tonight, then went for a power walk which was a bit uncomfortable due to water rebound in legs, and was freezing but still enjoyed it. And even saw the first house trimmed up with Xmas lights!!!



So now am feeling very Xmasy and at work, we sent our work mate to Thorntons today for advent calenders! :drool:

Back

Seated row 3 x 12

Close grip pull downs 3 x 10

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12

One arm row 3 x 12

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Crunches on a ball 6 x 30

And post workout cereal tonight was cookie crisp, delish, last nights was lion cereal, again, delish! :drool:


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Ahhhh, star fish time and I'm knackered! And my gums around wisdom teeth area have flared up and are really sore, but believe chocloate may help.
> 
> Anyway, really good back session tonight, went a bit heavier and it felt ace to lift heavy, really enjoyed it tonight, then went for a power walk which was a bit uncomfortable due to water rebound in legs, and was freezing but still enjoyed it. And even saw the first house trimmed up with Xmas lights!!!
> 
> View attachment 140676
> 
> 
> So now am feeling very Xmasy and at work, we sent our work mate to Thorntons today for advent calenders! :drool:
> 
> Back
> 
> Seated row 3 x 12
> 
> Close grip pull downs 3 x 10
> 
> Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12
> 
> One arm row 3 x 12
> 
> Hyps on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Abs
> 
> Crunches on a ball 6 x 30
> 
> And post workout cereal tonight was cookie crisp, delish, last nights was lion cereal, again, delish! :drool:
> 
> View attachment 140677
> View attachment 140678


Erm... keeks, not sure if you have realised this... but you appear to have milk actually "touching" your cereal!!!

Surely you have a separate bowl for milk?! Hehe


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Erm... keeks, not sure if you have realised this... but you appear to have milk actually "touching" your cereal!!!
> 
> Surely you have a separate bowl for milk?! Hehe


 :lol: Cereal in milk is acceptable, but warm milk, so that the cereal goes soggy, don't like cold milk.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> :lol: Cereal in milk is acceptable, but warm milk, so that the cereal goes soggy, don't like cold milk.


Haha! Get it straight outta the cows udders, will be warm then!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Haha! Get it straight outta the cows udders, will be warm then!


Lol, eeew!!! No, I'm having almond milk. Milks not something I have anyway, but for cereal, I always used to have soya milk as preferred it, but now am using almond milk and prefer that.


----------



## Keeks

:crying: My mouth is so sore today, so painful and my glands are swollen too, hope I'm not coming down with man flu! Think my body's is paying me back for what I've put it through over the last few months, lol. I've even had to switch from Turkey today to tuna as I can't even chew Turkey properly.

Fasted cardio done on xtrainer, legs tonight and possible 2nd cardio session but that's dependant on how I feel and also the atmosphere in the house (not the best as fella had been home this week) so will see how things are tonight.

Have a good day all.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> :crying: My mouth is so sore today, so painful and my glands are swollen too, hope I'm not coming down with man flu! Think my body's is paying me back for what I've put it through over the last few months, lol. I've even had to switch from Turkey today to tuna as I can't even chew Turkey properly.
> 
> Fasted cardio done on xtrainer, legs tonight and possible 2nd cardio session but that's *dependant on how I feel and also the atmosphere in the house (not the best as fella had been home this week) so will see how things are tonight*.
> 
> Have a good day all.


get that sh!t sorted rite out.

....&2nd cardio sesh?!?!?! can poke that too :lol:

hope you're feeling better soon mucker!


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> get that sh!t sorted rite out.
> 
> ....&2nd cardio sesh?!?!?! can poke that too :lol:
> 
> hope you're feeling better soon mucker!


I know, but easier said than done and I'll do anything for an easy life, don't like hassle.

Think tonight's cardio session will be swapped for a long hot soak though as man flu seems to be taking hold and I feel rubbish, need a cuddle. 

Cheers, Will be right in a day or two and also, level 169 now!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> I know, but easier said than done and I'll do anything for an easy life, don't like hassle.
> 
> Think tonight's cardio session will be swapped for a long hot soak though as man flu seems to be taking hold and I feel rubbish, need a cuddle.
> 
> Cheers, Will be right in a day or two and also, level 169 now!


ill take that cheeky smile as a hint....on my way 

ffs!...im stuck on 140 :lol:


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> ill take that cheeky smile as a hint....on my way
> 
> ffs!...im stuck on 140 :lol:


Cool, and bring cake. 

I'm hoping to bash another few levels tonight.


----------



## Keeks

:crying: I'm poorly. Mouth is still very very sore, even soft food hurts to eat, throat and neck really sore and I just feel rough, but still gives legs a good beasting!  I did actually get to the gym and as no-one was there, had a little lie down first on a bench, then got going and ended up having a pretty good session. But decided against a 2nd evening cardio session.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

Tri set - SLDL's, lying leg curls and leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 10 of each, absolutely destroyed legs and could hardly walk after.

Now for some strong-ass painkillers and sleepers, in the hope I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Keeks

Food update, today I had carrot cake for pre-workout, I've got a steak & ale pie on order for breakfast tomorrow, and here's my works advent calendar.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> I know, but easier said than done and I'll do anything for an easy life, don't like hassle.
> 
> Think tonight's cardio session will be swapped for a long hot soak though as man flu seems to be taking hold and I feel rubbish, need a cuddle.
> 
> Cheers, Will be right in a day or two and also, level 169 now!


(((((HUG)))))

Internet hug. Its as close as I can get to giving you a cuddle


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> :crying: I'm poorly. Mouth is still very very sore, even soft food hurts to eat, throat and neck really sore and I just feel rough, but still gives legs a good beasting!  I did actually get to the gym and as no-one was there, had a little lie down first on a bench, then got going and ended up having a pretty good session. But decided against a 2nd evening cardio session.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 30
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20
> 
> Tri set - SLDL's, lying leg curls and leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 10 of each, absolutely destroyed legs and could hardly walk after.
> 
> Now for some strong-ass painkillers and sleepers, in the hope I feel better tomorrow.


Poor you. I hope you feel better tomorrow X


----------



## Rykard

you're probably getting ill because you're not as stressed as you were, less cortisol being produced, it's why you always get ill on holiday.. wrap up eat well and get the vits down you and look after yourself


----------



## biglbs

You are run down without question,you need a break,can you get a weekend away?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> (((((HUG)))))
> 
> Internet hug. Its as close as I can get to giving you a cuddle


Aww thank you, hug always welcome! 



BestBefore1989 said:


> Poor you. I hope you feel better tomorrow X


Thank you. x 



Rykard said:


> you're probably getting ill because you're not as stressed as you were, less cortisol being produced, it's why you always get ill on holiday.. wrap up eat well and get the vits down you and look after yourself


Lol, don't know about the stress thing, I think I'm moe stressed now. When I was prepping, my mind was taken off other things, now its back on those things and I'm more stressed, but just think my body is so weak now and as soon as I've stopped, its just hit me. Been hammering vit c and being sensible, I'll be fine, thank you.



biglbs said:


> You are run down without question,you need a break,can you get a weekend away?


Yep, a few days away from things would be ideal, but we'll see. Definately run down, but a few days when my body has adjusted more, I should be fine.


----------



## Keeks

Feeling rough this morning, but painkillers and sleepers did knock me out so slept well. Mouth is still really sore :sad: but it's Friday! 

Rest day today, but might go for a walk tonight, depends on how I feel etc.

Have a fab Friday!


----------



## Keeks

Oh and clumsyness update......I was hoping it was down to prep mode, turns out its not, Im just a clumsy-ass!


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


>


 :lol: No cough so I'm not super disgusting! 

And a steak and ale pie for breakfast at work, proper medicine!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: No cough so I'm not super disgusting!
> 
> And a steak and ale pie for breakfast at work, proper medicine!


That's medicinal food right there! Good work.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> That's medicinal food right there! Good work.


I know, and it hit the spot, was amazing! I have a pic but can't upload straight from my phone as file is too big. And dime bar cake this afternoon.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I know, and it hit the spot, was amazing! I have a pic but can't upload straight from my phone as file is too big. And dime bar cake this afternoon.


Dime bar cake is amazing, got some in the freezer


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Dime bar cake is amazing, got some in the freezer


It's epic! What's yours doing in the freezer? Get it eaten!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> It's epic! What's yours doing in the freezer? Get it eaten!


Might do later, now I've remembered it's there!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Might do later, now I've remembered it's there!


What is this might do business?! :angry: Eat it or send it to me!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> What is this might do business?! :angry: Eat it or send it to me!


Haha could do I suppose.....nah....I'm going to eat it 

They do a toblerone one too :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha could do I suppose.....nah....I'm going to eat it
> 
> They do a toblerone one too :drool:


Aww, please send it to me?  If you don't, you leave me with a very bad alternative, I will take myself off to Morrisons and buy the Toblerone one and eat it all to myself, and I will blame you for it! :cursing: :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Aww, please send it to me?  If you don't, you leave me with a very bad alternative, I will take myself off to Morrisons and buy the Toblerone one and eat it all to myself, and I will blame you for it! :cursing: :tongue:


Do it!!

And send pics....


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Do it!!
> 
> And send pics....
> 
> View attachment 140803


 :lol: On it! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Right, not feeling too bad now, still not 100% but coming round, apart from having a really sore mouth, seems I've beaten man flu and guys.....it's not that bad!!!! :tongue:

Cardio will be power walk tonight, needed after a stressful day and to get out of the house. And doing some weekend food shop at Asda tonight, purely to try their new own make quark, very excited about this! And of course stock up on Reese's white cups! :bounce:

Going to have some treats over the weekend, Indian takeaway tomorrow, then Monday will really clean things up again.


----------



## Keeks

Ar$e of a week, thank god its over! Mega stressed at work today, and then walked into more hassle at home, so trainers on and stomped my way to de-stress, and it worked a treat!  Training is a real saviour at the minute. 

Asda shop was shocking, a mini trolley with quite a few treats, un-packed it at home and thought oh heck, went a bit ott, but will do some cardio over weekend so I don't feel quite as fat or guilty. 

And here's my pie from this morning, absolutely amazing........


----------



## sxbarnes

Meat pie?

chill out keeks you've worked your **** off. Now go and relax for a while you deserve it


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Meat pie?
> 
> chill out keeks you've worked your **** off. Now go and relax for a while you deserve it


Steak & ale, lightly warmed so the pastry practically melted :drool:

Lol, yeah I'm trying, just getting cr4p from all angles at the minute :thumbdown: I'll be fine though, don't do negative and always end up smiling!


----------



## sxbarnes

Just wear blinkers for a while and chill:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Want. The. Pie.

 .


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Just wear blinkers for a while and chill:thumb:


Lol, I will and if all else fails, I'm off to Tibet to become a monk, they seemed pretty chilled.


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Want. The. Pie.
> 
> .


I think its probably my second pie of the year and it was amazing!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Definitely the best way forward


----------



## Keeks

Lovely power walk this morning, so so very cold but an ace morning for it. Love mornings like this.



Mini leg & boulder session shortly, and just errands etc today, Boris to the vets again for another blood check and just chilling out.


----------



## Keeks

Really enjoyed this mornings session, even if half of it was legs!  Went heavier with weight today, getting heavier with each session but don't want to go really heavy just yet to avoid injury, but just loving training at the minute.  I literally walkk into the gym and I'm smiling, I would set up camp there now if I could but its bl00dy freezing and also, there's definate ghosts. :sad:

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Reverse weighted lunges superset with split squats 3 x 20 of each

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts 3 x 25 of each

Abductors with pads outside legs, then other machine with pads inside legs 3 x 25 of each

Speed squats 3 x 20

Left jump squats out as fish foot is still niggling.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 12

Machine press 3 x 10

Upright row 3 x 12


----------



## Keeks

First takeaway in months and it was epic!



Feeling fat as fook now though! 

Still not properly adjusted to not prepping, had to stop myself this afternoon from doing a second cardio session, I need to give my body some rest but wanted to get out for a power wal as it was a glorious day.

Clumsyness, dizzy blonde-ness and short-tempered-ness, all still present and correct. I was hoping that all these were just from being in prep-mode, turns out not, I am just a clumsy, dizzy grump!  I saluted a plane this morning on my power walk, not a magpie in sight at that moment....what's that all about?!


----------



## Keeks

So, not the best of weekends, but did catch up with my brother today, visited my gran and had tea at my mum and dads so thats been lovely, and an ace gym session so not all bad.

My tea and last junk meal before clean diet again tomorrow........



Arms this morning was as follows, also did a fasted power walk before the gym.

Tri's

Machine dips 3 x 12

Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 12

Kickbacks 3 x 15

Bi's

Seated alternate db curls 3 x 12

EX bar curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 12

Abs

Crunches on a ball 5 x 30



All of above done heavier than I've done in ages, and felt ace.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Those plates are hilarious


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Those plates are hilarious


Great separation there! I also had a brown bap on a side plate.  My mum knows me so well, I don't even ask for them, she just serves it on there like normal.


----------



## Keeks

Ahhh, Monday.  Got my own space now for the next two weeks and I so need it, no hassle and just time to chill out and get myself together a bit more.

Had a few bad nights due to stomach pains, its hard work as I can sleep better if I have painkillers through the night, but then need to be careful with them as don't want to be having them as a constant, so therefore have bad sleep.

Anyway, fasted cardio done, steady state on Xtrainer, then legs tonight and actually cant wait to get to the gym even if it is legs, whats wrong with me?! :confused1:

Have a good day all.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> So, not the best of weekends, but did catch up with my brother today, visited my gran and had tea at my mum and dads so thats been lovely, and an ace gym session so not all bad.
> 
> My tea and last junk meal before clean diet again tomorrow........
> 
> View attachment 140961
> 
> 
> Arms this morning was as follows, also did a fasted power walk before the gym.
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Machine dips 3 x 12
> 
> Reverse grip bar pull downs 3 x 12
> 
> Kickbacks 3 x 15
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Seated alternate db curls 3 x 12
> 
> EX bar curls 3 x 12
> 
> Hammer curls 3 x 12
> 
> Abs
> 
> Crunches on a ball 5 x 30
> 
> 
> 
> All of above done heavier than I've done in ages, and felt ace.


this pick just put a big smile on my face x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> this pick just put a big smile on my face x


  The food put a big smile on my face, it was ace.


----------



## Keeks

I retract my earlier statement and still getting sh1t from all angles, so looking like I may be on my way to Tibet to become a monk. 

Anyway, legs done tonight and really good session, although I couldn't walk afterwards and actually had to lie on a bench for a bit as couldn't face the stairs, and also, the gym felt super haunted tonight, more so than usual and felt like I was being watched, then kept sh1tting myself when I kept seeing my jacket that was hung up on a machine. I'm such a girl at times. :crying: 

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 15 superset with standing calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 superset with leg press (feet high & wide) 3 x 15

Legs destroyed!!! :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32

You always put the work in with out fail!!! you never miss a session and make excuses :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> You always put the work in with out fail!!! you never miss a session and make excuses :thumbup1:


Ha ha, training is my saviour, couldn't and wouldn't be without it and it helps chill me out.  My second home.


----------



## TELBOR

You fat little shít


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You fat little shít


 mg: Why thank you, love you too. See, definate Chubb happening.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: Why thank you, love you too. See, definate Chubb happening.


Love you too :wub: :lol:

Nah, zero Chubb. Worlds smallest portion of chips though!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Love you too :wub: :lol:
> 
> Nah, zero Chubb. Worlds smallest portion of chips though!!


Lol, there's defo some comfy Chubb happening, I can now actually sit on a hard surface without it hurting my bum. 

Smallest portion of chips yes, but they were mammoth chips! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lol, there's defo some comfy Chubb happening, I can now actually sit on a hard surface without it hurting my bum.
> 
> Smallest portion of chips yes, but they were mammoth chips! :thumbup1:


I'll be the judge of Chubb 

Ok, I will let you off with the chips. Few more next time though :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Lol, there's defo some comfy Chubb happening, I can now actually sit on a hard surface without it hurting my bum.
> 
> Smallest portion of chips yes, but they were mammoth chips! :thumbup1:


Picsofbumornopaddedbum


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'll be the judge of Chubb
> 
> Ok, I will let you off with the chips. Few more next time though :lol:


My chubby bum, I'll be the judge, and anyway, you called me a fat sh1t, so that's defo chubb no?! :tongue:

I did have chips on Saturday with my takeaway so double chips in one weekend :thumb:



Ginger Ben said:


> Picsofbumornopaddedbum


No pics, but I've had a feel and there's comfy padding!


----------



## Keeks

Feel like cr4p today, not sleeping properly, stressed and the few hours sleep I did get, I've slept funny as was in pain with my stomach, so today my necks been hurting too! Properly fed up so early night hibernation tonight in the hope of waking and having a happy hump day. 

Shoulders done tonight, and fasted cardio this morning, steady state on Xtrainer.

Shoulders

Seated lat raises - 20, 17, 14, 11 reps

Machine press - 16, 14, 12, 10 reps

Seated alternate front db raises - 14, 12, 10 reps

Rear delt raises - 16, 14, 12 reps

Static front db hold x 2 to failure (approx 30 seconds)


----------



## dtlv

Oh no, hope u feel better soon... rest up and have an easy night. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Oh no, hope u feel better soon... rest up and have an easy night. :thumbup1:


Thank you.  I think I felt less cr4p when in prep mode, lol. My body's thinking payback time now for months of prep! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Another bad nights sleep, and Wednesday's are a cow at work so caffiene will be had, in large quantities.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Another bad nights sleep, and Wednesday's are a cow at work so caffiene will be had, in large quantities.


Have a good one Mrs. Shouldn't you be sleeping better now not in prep mode?

Does it take a.while to adjust back again?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one Mrs. Shouldn't you be sleeping better now not in prep mode?
> 
> Does it take a.while to adjust back again?


Lol, in theory I hoped I would be, but even more stressed and unsettled now, so sleep's even less. It's not too bad as I'm more fuelled now which helps, but my mind was taken off stuff during prep, now it's not.

Have a good one too.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Another bad nights sleep, and Wednesday's are a cow at work so caffiene will be had, in large quantities.


Smash in a ton of sleepers tonight, problem solved!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Smash in a ton of sleepers tonight, problem solved!


Lol, had painkillers and a sleeper last night and still didn't do the trick, just gotta be careful though otherwise I'll be hammering them to much.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, had painkillers and a sleeper last night and still didn't do the trick, just gotta be careful though otherwise I'll be hammering them to much.


Very true, I am using them 1 in 4 or 5 days just to get at least one good nights sleep. Don't want to become dependant on them.


----------



## Ginger Ben

How about hypnosis......



On the count of three....show us your bum


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Very true, I am using them 1 in 4 or 5 days just to get at least one good nights sleep. Don't want to become dependant on them.


Yep, I'm trying to do that with the stronger painkillers/sleepers etc, and get at least one decent night in a week.



Ginger Ben said:


> How about hypnosis......
> 
> View attachment 141178
> 
> 
> On the count of three....show us your bum


 :lol: :lol: :lol: That really made me chuckle.

You know, if showing my bum did make me sleep, i would never ever wear anything to cover it up, I wouldn't need to as I'd be in bed.....asleep!


----------



## Keeks

Knackered, so have hammered caffiene today, and had a good back session. Fasted cardio steady state on Xtrainer.

Back

Seated row 3 x 12

Close grip pull downs 3 x 12

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 15

Daffy pull downs 3 x 15

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20

Fingers crossed for kip tonight.  I'm going to hypnotise myself and get my bum out in hope.


----------



## Keeks

And also, here is my Musclefood transformation story.......

http://www.musclefood.com/chiara-success-story/


----------



## Keeks

Again, zombie mode today, and not in the best of moods either, and its not even 8am, going to be a long sh1tty day me thinks.

Fasted cardio done, steady state on Xtrainer and legs tonight, which I'm actually looking forward to, just to get in the gym and de-stress, although now I'm mainly the only one training there and its dark when I get there, I absolutely cr4p myself, bl00dy ghosts.

Have a god day all.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> *Knackered, so have hammered caffiene today*, and had a good back session. Fasted cardio steady state on Xtrainer.
> 
> Back
> 
> Seated row 3 x 12
> 
> Close grip pull downs 3 x 12
> 
> Wide grip pull downs 3 x 15
> 
> Daffy pull downs 3 x 15
> 
> Hyps on a ball 3 x 20
> 
> Fingers crossed for kip tonight.  I'm going to hypnotise myself and get my bum out in hope.


Bit in bold, SNAP! 

How much CV you doing now then, presuming cut right back?


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Bit in bold, SNAP!
> 
> How much CV you doing now then, presuming cut right back?


Lol, same again today, I've drunk so much coffee!

Doing at least one session per day still, helps chill me out and having a few treats so just helps a little.


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Lol, same again today, I've drunk so much coffee!
> 
> Doing at least one session per day still, helps chill me out and having a few treats so just helps a little.


Loving your dedication, no slacking in the off season for you is there! Good stuff, jealous of you eating treats though!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Loving your dedication, no slacking in the off season for you is there! Good stuff, jealous of you eating treats though!


Lol, just don't want to get too chunky, I don't like it. And extra cardio = extra treats.


----------



## Keeks

Thank god its nearly bed time, I'm so foooked, and had an absolute cow of a day. Some serious coffee abuse today, cut my thumb on a tin of tuna this morning then smashed a glass just as I was about to leave for work, walked into the same door at work I always walk into, its like I'm still in prep mode, but I'm not!!!! Need sleep!!!

Anyway, as well as coffee abuse, I properly abused my legs tonight which on paper doesn't seem like a tough session, but it so was, it was awful!

Walking lunges 3 x 50

Leg extensions 3 x 30

Wide stance Smith machine squats 3 x 30

SLDL's 4 x 30

Practically crawled out of the gym, and nearly fell down the scary concrete gym steps, which to be fair, I'm very surprised I didnt, that would've just completed a day like today superbly! 

Anyway, its nearly weekend and tea out tomorrow with my work mates, cant wait!  And rest day so will just be doing fasted cardio.


----------



## DURACELL12

Subbed looks like a very intresting read


----------



## Keeks

DURACELL12 said:


> Subbed looks like a very intresting read


Thank you and welcome. 

To sum up the jist of the last few hundred pages, I love quark and hate leg days.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Thank you and welcome.
> 
> To sum up the jist of the last few hundred pages, I love quark and hate leg days.


Yep that is correct. Also teases men with life treatening man flu


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Yep that is correct. Also teases men with life treatening man flu


Well that's not strictly true now is it?! :sneaky2: I do that in other peoples journals.  And its more just friendly encouragement.......to MAN THE FVCK UP!!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Well that's not strictly true now is it?! :sneaky2: I do that in other peoples journals.  And its more just friendly encouragement.......to MAN THE FVCK UP!!!!


haha. I see its sweeping Yorkshire and derbys at the mo


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> haha. I see its sweeping Yorkshire and derbys at the mo


Yep, I think most areas have been hit with it this last few weeks, bad bad case of whiney whingey mardy ar4e man flu, erm, I mean man flu.


----------



## Keeks

Yay, I actually sleepy pretty well, and now feel even worse, so tired!

Rest day so just fasted cardio, steady state on xtrainer. And can really feel doms from yesterday, I have a slightly peculiar walk at the minute.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Yay, I actually sleepy pretty well, and now feel even worse, so tired!
> 
> Rest day so just fasted cardio, steady state on xtrainer. And can really feel doms from yesterday, I have a slightly peculiar walk at the minute.


Vit D seems to give me more energy these days,dont feel lethargy or tired since

Taking them. Its actually d&calcium combo give it a shot.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Vit D seems to give me more energy these days,dont feel lethargy or tired since
> 
> Taking them. Its actually d&calcium combo give it a shot.


Ahh, that sounds like it's worth a go, will pick some up, thanks. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Day from hell followed by the week from hell, so only one thing for it.....a junk food weekend!!! Will add more cardio/longer sessions in, but going shopping tomorrow and going to buy loads of everything nice and junky!

Legs also worsening now I'm sitting down, every time I get up, my hams feel so tight and achy, my peculiar walk is worsening.

Tea out tonight and thinking either burger or steak & kidney pudding, decisions decisions!! But the only thing is if I go for the steak & kidney pud, they won't have my special plates, so may have to be the burger.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Day from hell followed by the week from hell, so only one thing for it.....a junk food weekend!!! Will add more cardio/longer sessions in, but going shopping tomorrow and going to buy loads of everything nice and junky!
> 
> Legs also worsening now I'm sitting down, every time I get up, my hams feel so tight and achy, my peculiar walk is worsening.
> 
> Tea out tonight and thinking either burger or steak & kidney pudding, decisions decisions!! But the only thing is if I go for the steak & kidney pud, they won't have my special plates, so may have to be the burger.


I love a junk weekend but I'm now even struggling to eat that! Scott's telling me to cheat more and I'm trying but I'd rather eat a little cleaner!

How's the health? You had any tests or anything? When you starting with your new coach? You've probably mentioned all this but I'm being lazy and only reading your last post!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I love a junk weekend but I'm now even struggling to eat that! Scott's telling me to cheat more and I'm trying but I'd rather eat a little cleaner!
> 
> How's the health? You had any tests or anything? When you starting with your new coach? You've probably mentioned all this but I'm being lazy and only reading your last post!


Lol, can seem to cheat more in winter, cosy up at home with junk food, lovely.

Not having the best of times as the min so things a bit all over the place, and been delayed starting with new coach but will be doing in next few weeks

Got my scan next Friday, then to cheer me up, my first night out on the lash next week and I'm so excited!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Lol, can seem to cheat more in winter, cosy up at home with junk food, lovely.
> 
> Not having the best of times as the min so things a bit all over the place, and been delayed starting with new coach but will be doing in next few weeks
> 
> Got my scan next Friday, then to cheer me up, my first night out on the lash next week and I'm so excited!


If its a night around Burnley, i don't think thats gonna cheer you up! haha!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> If its a night around Burnley, i don't think thats gonna cheer you up! haha!


Hey, cheeky bugger, quality night out is Burnley. :whistling:

No we're over in Manchester. It's only the second night out where I've been drinking this year, apart from Benidorm, which in all fairness, did stock me up for drunken madness for a good while.


----------



## JANIKvonD

whats going on keeks....much planned this w.e?


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> whats going on keeks....much planned this w.e?


Trying to get past level 181 and eating junk. Saving myself for next weekend, first night out drinking in ages, then going for an Indian with my mates the day after, curry to heal the hangover.

How's you and your weekend plans?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Keeks said:


> Trying to get past level 181 and eating junk. Saving myself for next weekend, first night out drinking in ages, then going for an Indian with my mates the day after, curry to heal the hangover.
> 
> How's you and your weekend plans?


NICE! my mrs is out on her work p!ship this next week...mine the following  sounds ace.

my plans....work Saturday....paint Saturday night.....put up chrimbo decorations on sunday.....poke my erse the rest of the day


----------



## Keeks

JANIKvonD said:


> NICE! my mrs is out on her work p!ship this next week...mine the following  sounds ace.
> 
> my plans....work Saturday....paint Saturday night.....put up chrimbo decorations on sunday.....poke my erse the rest of the day


Good stuff, might get my tree up on Sunday.  Have a good one!


----------



## Keeks

Ahhh, let the weekend hibernation commence, absolute super ar$e of a week, sh1t from every possible angle with a little bit more for good measure so now, happy as foook to be curled up in bed.

Had a lovely meal out, and was nice to just chill out for an hour.

Now I really want to fast forward to this time next week, when scans all done and have an ace weekend with all my mates, really what I need right now, so excited!


----------



## Keeks

An even worse nights sleep last night, thank god I dont have to go to work today!

Fasted cardio done, went for a power walk which was lovely and saw some bizarre sheep lined up not moving and they were like that for ages, but they were watching another sheep until they noticed me........WTF?!?! Made me chuckle anyway.


----------



## BestBefore1989

in a queue for the mint sauce ?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> in a queue for the mint sauce ?


It was bizarre, for ages they were motionless. Tbh, there loads of sheep in that field at the minute and i have now come to accept that the are in fact bizarre creatures, they stare at me and freak me out a little, then do little mini charges at each other then run off. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

So, I had the biggest smile on my face when I went shopping earlier and found these bad boys............XMAS SPECIAL PLATES!!!!!!! :bounce:



Really made my week, simple things....... :whistling:

Xmas dinner at my parents and we're having steak, chips & veg etc, so the steak will go in the snowmans tummy section, sprouts in the snowmans head, and santa will consist of chips, onion rings and then one more portion of food to go in the 3rd compartment, sorted!!! So excited!

Anyway, great gym sessin this morning, had a double scoop of pre-wo and was flying, and didnt want to leave the gym but had done legs and shoulders and abs, so left it at that.

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Reverse lunges with plit squats 3 x 20 of each

Leg curls on a ball with pelvic lifts 3 x 25 of each

Abductors with jump squats 3 x 25 of each

Speed squats 3 x 30

Shoulders

Heavy lat raises 4 x 15

Arnie press 4 x 12

Upright row 4 x 12

Abs

Crunches on a ball 5 x 30


----------



## Keeks

Busy day, fasted power walk, food shopping/prep, house work etc and a decent gym session, arms & chest. Cant believe how quick the weekend has flown, but getting mega excited for next weekend now, soooooooooo need it!!! 

Chest

Press ups 3 x 20

Incline db press 3 x 12

Incline db flies 3 x 15

Tri & bi's supersets

Machine dips with preacher bar curls 3 x 12 of each

Rope pull downs with alternate db curls 3 x 12 of each

Kickbacks with concentration curls 3 x 12 of each


----------



## Sweat

LLF at those plates!! They are class!

Hope you're having a good day, toodles!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> LLF at those plates!! They are class!
> 
> Hope you're having a good day, toodles!


Cant wait to have my Xmas dinner in them, they're so cool with ace size separations! 

Ta, you too!


----------



## DURACELL12

Keeks said:


> Thank you and welcome.
> 
> To sum up the jist of the last few hundred pages, I love quark and hate leg days.


Quark?? Legs are one of my favourite exercises.Best feeling ever after a hard squat and leg press workout


----------



## Keeks

DURACELL12 said:


> Quark?? Legs are one of my favourite exercises.Best feeling ever after a hard squat and leg press workout


Yes quark....you're not a quark virgin are you?! mg: Well you wont be for long. 

Its a low fat, low carb, high protein soft cheese, ace and so versatile for coooking, baking, mixing with whey etc, ace food!!!!

Hate leg day with a passion, they're evil, but do love the feeling after a good leg session, mainly as I'm thinking...Yes, another leg session survived!!!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done, steady state on Xtrainer and legs tonight after a super sh1tty and hectic busy day at work. :thumbdown: Legs done high reps, fewer exercises and it was brutal!!

Legs

Walking lunges 3 x 50

Lying leg curls 3 x 30 superset with calf raises 3 x 30 (biting machine whilst doing last few leg curls in each set :crying: )

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20 each leg

SLDL's 3 x 30

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 30

Few lie-downs inbetween and a few bad words.  :innocent:


----------



## LeVzi

You love legs day you LOVE legs day YOU LOVE LEGS DAY  lol


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> You love legs day you LOVE legs day YOU LOVE LEGS DAY  lol


 :tongue: I hate leg days with a passion and you know it!!!!


----------



## LeVzi

Keeks said:


> :tongue: I hate leg days with a passion and you know it!!!!


I do know it ! lol but that was subliminal messaging , you will wake up and LOVE legs day  lol You will also send me a quark cheesecake every month for eternity ! pmsl


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> I do know it ! lol but that was subliminal messaging , you will wake up and LOVE legs day  lol You will also send me a quark cheesecake every month for eternity ! pmsl


Ha ha, today is really not the day to wake up and think that I love leg day, my legs are in bits today, eeeek!!!

I would send a cheesecake, but chances are it would be half-eaten it any left at all.


----------



## Keeks

Had a catch up with new coach last night and now raring to go with new programme, which should start next week for training, and possibly diet too, maybe week after for that. Think the change will really do me good right now, new focus and am very excited, and really can't wait to see new leg training. :bounce:

Legs in bits today, tightening up by the hour being sat at my desk, so sneaky toilet trips to give em a rub and stretch. 

Fasted cardio was steady state on Xtrainer, shoulders tonight.


----------



## Keeks

Evil week so far, countdown to getting smashed at weekend and I havent even missed drink, oh dear!!!!

Shoulders & abs done, good session and shoulders looked pretty big tonight when pumped, they always seem to really fill out after prep, just dont hold enough shape when dieted down though.

Shoulders

Lat raises 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15

Arnie press 3 x 10 supesret with db press 3 x 15

Seated lat raises 3 x 12

Seated rear delt raises 3 x 12

Front static db hold 2 x to failure (approx 30 seconds)

Abs

Crunches on a ball 5 x 30


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Evil week so far, countdown to getting smashed at weekend and I havent even missed drink, oh dear!!!!
> 
> Shoulders & abs done, good session and shoulders looked pretty big tonight when pumped, they always seem to really fill out after prep, just dont hold enough shape when dieted down though.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Lat raises 3 x 12 dropset 3 x 15
> 
> Arnie press 3 x 10 supesret with db press 3 x 15
> 
> Seated lat raises 3 x 12
> 
> Seated rear delt raises 3 x 12
> 
> Front static db hold 2 x to failure (approx 30 seconds)
> 
> Abs
> 
> Crunches on a ball 5 x 30


Good shoulder session there keeks 

I've got works xmas do on Friday... its going to be messy.. I dont drink unless its a party or xmas


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Good shoulder session there keeks
> 
> I've got works xmas do on Friday... its going to be messy.. I dont drink unless its a party or xmas


Yeah, really enjoyed it and was a good de-stress session. :thumbup1:

I'm the same now, only had a drink a few times this year, one night out and my holiday, thats it so think weekend might be very very messy. Have a good night yourself.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Yeah, really enjoyed it and was a good de-stress session. :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm the same now, only had a drink a few times this year, one night out and my holiday, thats it so think weekend might be very very messy. Have a good night yourself.


Thanks you too 

hope we're both not too hungover the next day


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks you too
> 
> hope we're both not too hungover the next day


Cheers chick.

I've got the hangover day planned, junk food, sofa and sleep, then off out again Sunday night with mates for an Indian, cant wait!!


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done on Xtrainer, steady state, then back & abs tonight. Strength going up slowly and enjoying weights getting heavier.

Was also pretty shocked that I can still wear my small work clothes, as these only fit ok when I'm quite small, and they're still fine which was a good shock when I put some pants on this morning. Will do full weigh-in etc at weekend as I have been pretty relaxed of late.

Back

Seated row 3 x 12

Close grip pull downs 3 x 10

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 12

Straight arm pull downs 3 x 10

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20

Abs

Crunches on a ball 6 x 30


----------



## H10dst

Trousers not pants. How many times!?!?

How's life babe? X


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Trousers not pants. How many times!?!?
> 
> How's life babe? X


Pants, I wear pants!!!!! :tongue:

Erm, pretty cr4p and sh1tty at the minute, lol. How's you anyway stranger? Hope all good.


----------



## H10dst

Pretty rubbish too  got less than zero energy, back is stiff as fukc which makes almost every exercise difficult. Not really seeing much in the way of gains and diet is plop. Awesome.

What's up with you anyway? Obviously you don't need to post on a public forum but you know...


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Pretty rubbish too  got less than zero energy, back is stiff as fukc which makes almost every exercise difficult. Not really seeing much in the way of gains and diet is plop. Awesome.
> 
> What's up with you anyway? Obviously you don't need to post on a public forum but you know...


Oh no, sounds rubbish, hope you come too soon.

Mine, one thing after another, lot of stuff going on/to sort out etc, head up my a$$ but I'll bounce back.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh no, sounds rubbish, hope you come too soon.
> 
> Mine, one thing after another, lot of stuff going on/to sort out etc, head up my a$$ but I'll bounce back.


Hope I don't come too soon!!!!  

It's Xmas soon so that should cheer us up?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hope I don't come too soon!!!!
> 
> It's Xmas soon so that should cheer us up?


Oops, my stupid. Hope you come round soon.

Yeah, hope so. I do love Xmas if things are Ok, otherwise Xmas can be even worse. Fingers crossed.


----------



## H10dst

Well if you need to chat you know where I am. I can tell you how sh1t I'm doing to make you feel better.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well if you need to chat you know where I am. I can tell you how sh1t I'm doing to make you feel better.


Cheers, same back at you.


----------



## Sweat

Mawwwning Keekles!


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Mawwwning Keekles!


Mawning! How goes it on this wonderfully super cold & windy day?


----------



## Sweat

Keeks said:


> Mawning! How goes it on this wonderfully super cold & windy day?


Did CV out in this [email protected] wind, head on while doing Hill Sprints and pushing the baby!!!  Repeated 6 times and walked home to cool down.

Off to check BP now as sure it fvcked, will know soon!

Have a good day! x


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Did CV out in this [email protected] wind, head on while doing Hill Sprints and pushing the baby!!!  Repeated 6 times and walked home to cool down.
> 
> Off to check BP now as sure it fvcked, will know soon!
> 
> Have a good day! x


Ha ha, I turned my alarm off this morning as I didn't want to get out of bed to do cardio, then thought s0d it, got up and did cardio, yay! Wanted to climb back into bed instead of going to work though, real struggle not too.

Have a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

mg: Workmate has brought scampi fries into work....be rude not to get involved!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: Workmate has brought scampi fries into work....be rude not to get involved!


god their awesome I find it wrong that they only do small bags


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> god their awesome I find it wrong that they only do small bags


Yep, they are awesome, might abuse some when nursing my hangover at weekend, along with a whole host of other junk food goodies.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yep, they are awesome, might abuse some when nursing my hangover at weekend, along with a whole host of other junk food goodies.


what you hangover never!!  where ya going


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> what you hangover never!!  where ya going


I know, actually looking forward to dying in bed with junk food and tv. 

Off to Manchester with the Benidorm girls, then die and recover on Sunday, then off out with the other girls for an Indian. :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I know, actually looking forward to dying in bed with junk food and tv.
> 
> Off to Manchester with the Benidorm girls, then die and recover on Sunday, then off out with the other girls for an Indian. :bounce:


haha looking forwarded to a hangover never heard that one before, watch out Manchester :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha looking forwarded to a hangover never heard that one before, watch out Manchester :laugh:


I know, watch out indeed.  In all honesty, I will be awarding myself a gold star if it just stays at messy.  :bounce: :innocent: :devil2:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I know, watch out indeed.  In all honesty, I will be awarding myself a gold star if it just stays at messy.  :bounce: :innocent: :devil2:


 :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Thank god its nearly weekend!!! 

Fasted cardio was steady state on Xtrainer and legs tonight.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Leg extensions - 5 reps, then drop weight for 10 reps, then drop again for 15 reps, holding the last rep on each weight x 3 full sets

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 20 of each

Abductors 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's superset with lying leg curls 4 x 15 of each

Legs destroyed!!!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Thank god its nearly weekend!!!
> 
> Fasted cardio was steady state on Xtrainer and legs tonight.
> 
> Legs
> 
> Walking lunges 4 x 40
> 
> Leg extensions - 5 reps, then drop weight for 10 reps, then drop again for 15 reps, holding the last rep on each weight x 3 full sets
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 20 of each
> 
> Abductors 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's superset with lying leg curls 4 x 15 of each
> 
> Legs destroyed!!!


Regular as clockwork! What have you got to eat on your plates today?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Regular as clockwork! What have you got to eat on your plates today?


Routined 

Turkey & brocolli, not touching  Been a bit off food off late though, having to force down last meal at the minute, and have replaced it with a shake a few nights which isn't ideal but hopefully it should pass.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Routined
> 
> Turkey & brocolli, not touching  Been a bit off food off late though, having to force down last meal at the minute, and have replaced it with a shake a few nights which isn't ideal but hopefully it should pass.


You need the food. Especially as you're on the p1ss at the weekend. Enjoy


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> You need the food. Especially as you're on the p1ss at the weekend. Enjoy


Yeah I know, think I've just got myself a bit too worked up this week and its just knocked my appetite. Will defo be being sensible though and be lining my stomach for weekend, actually want to make it to the end of the night so will eat then. Ta!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Yeah I know, think I've just got myself a bit too worked up this week and its just knocked my appetite. Will defo be being sensible though and be lining my stomach for weekend, actually want to make it to the end of the night so will eat then. Ta!


Good. I'm expert at lining my stomach too. Many years of experience, haha


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Good. I'm expert at lining my stomach too. Many years of experience, haha


Lol, needs to be done. Had a few nights out ruined by that, you can drink longer and more once fully lined so needs must! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Eeeeeek!!!!!!!! Go for my scan today and am bricking it! God knows why, had these scans before and although not very pleasant, its nothing major. Think I'm just a big girl, lol.

Anyway, did a quick weigh-in and measurements this morning and 3 weeks into rebound, 10lb up on weight which Im happy about. Usually I go mad with food and have had some heavy rebounds, but this time, I have been sensible, had some treats and have relaxed diet but have kept in one cardio session per day, and just been a lot more sensible than I have in the past so happy with how Im looking. And measurment wise, waist is still only 22.5", and bum etc hasnt even gone up that much so very happy.


----------



## Keeks

Weekend finally, thank god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :bounce:

Scan all done, was weird actually. Was an ulrtasound scan and just bizarre to see my insides on screen like that, did freak me out a little but all done now so just have to wait for results, which I should get next week. Just glad its done though.

Complete rest day today, no cardio or weights, WEIRD and I dont like. Chest & arms tomorrow with fasted cardio session first thing.


----------



## Keeks

So very up & down weekend, epic outings with my mates, but things are even worse now at home.

Saturday night was ace and came home with a fully functioning phone, in tact, not lost.....result!! Then after minimal movement yesterday which was literally from bed to sofa, feeling like death most of the day, went out for an indian last night and ate a shed load, then returned to feel death-like on my sofa. But was ace to feel normal, eat and drink whatever whenever. 

Still feeling ropey today though and appetite still hit & miss, possibly stress or a bug, but either way, stress levels very high at the minute which doesn't help.

Legs done today with no cardio as didnt feel upto it, but for the rest of the week, cardio will be done power walking in the evenings to escape.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacks 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

Leg press with feet high & wide 5 reps, dropping weight then 10 reps, dropping weight then 15 reps x 3 full sets


----------



## Sweat

Aw hope things get better soon Keeks. At least you can still enjoy training to escape from it etc!

Have a good night. Toodles.


----------



## Keeks

Sweat said:


> Aw hope things get better soon Keeks. At least you can still enjoy training to escape from it etc!
> 
> Have a good night. Toodles.


Cheers. Yep, trainings helping at the minute, my saviour, and also more nights out, very much needed!!!!!! Got to make up for lost time!


----------



## Keeks

Legs in bits today, part due to last nights session and part from wearing ridiculous shoes at weekend, so tonights power walk was fun.

Shoulders & abs tonight, then power walk which was nice (apart from being a little mean to my poorly legs) as havent been power walking for over a week due to working late all last week and doing fasted cardio instead of evening cardio.

Appetite still not picking up, forcing meals in but managing just about.


----------



## Keeks

Bit of an update.....work/home/health all cr4p & stressful.

Scan came back all clear which is good, but now for consultant to come up with plan of action, either hormones or further op, both of which I don't want but could be worse so got to stop being a mardy bum about it all. Pain is awful though and getting worse.

Training is ace though, getting stronger and getting doms after every session again, really pushing it and its also a massive stress relief so all good.

Also loving seeing my mates again for meals, drinks etc. More planned over next few weeks so between the gym, food and drinking, I'm keeping myself as a decent level.


----------



## Dai Jones

sorry to be nosey but whats all this scans and op's all about keeks


----------



## sxbarnes

Wondered why you hadn't popped up like a beam of sunshine? Oh dear about the consultant. hopefully it won't be too bad. knuckle down and hopefully it'll be over quick. at least you're enjoying yourself with your mates again:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:



> sorry to be nosey but whats all this scans and op's all about keeks


No, not at all. I've put it in my journal anyway.

I've had endometriosis in the past, had several ops to treat it and it appears its come back, AGAIN! Had a scan last week just to check for growths/fibroids etc and that was clear, which points to endometriosis. Cr4p but treatable, just screwed my head up a little as already had 4 ops for it in the past (dianostic/treatment etc).



sxbarnes said:


> Wondered why you hadn't popped up like a beam of sunshine? Oh dear about the consultant. hopefully it won't be too bad. knuckle down and hopefully it'll be over quick. at least you're enjoying yourself with your mates again:thumbup1:


Ha ha, just keeping my head down really. But yes, loving getting drunk with my mates again, and that's not me at all but what I need right now. And keeping training/cardio firmly on track so all good in that respect.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No, not at all. I've put it in my journal anyway.
> 
> I've had endometriosis in the past, had several ops to treat it and it appears its come back, AGAIN! Had a scan last week just to check for growths/fibroids etc and that was clear, which points to endometriosis. Cr4p but treatable, just screwed my head up a little as already had 4 ops for it in the past (dianostic/treatment etc).
> 
> Ha ha, just keeping my head down really. But yes, loving getting drunk with my mates again, and that's not me at all but what I need right now. And keeping training/cardio firmly on track so all good in that respect.


wow hope everything goes ok


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> wow hope everything goes ok


Thanks Dai, I'll be fine. You know me, I'll be all happy and bouncy again in no time.  :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Thanks Dai, I'll be fine. You know me, I'll be all happy and bouncy again in no time.  :bounce:


yeh :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

@Ginger Ben @Ginger Ben @Ginger Ben @Ginger Ben @Ginger Ben @Ginger Ben



 :bounce: :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha awesome!!!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha awesome!!!


From gypsy Asda! I'd picked up Krave and then saw these bad boys so put the Krave back, and then burst out laughing with curious looks from people thinking I'm a weirdo, the cheek of them! :whistling:

Will be trying them post work-out tomorrow, excited!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> From gypsy Asda! I'd picked up Krave and then saw these bad boys so put the Krave back, and then burst out laughing with curious looks from people thinking I'm a weirdo, the cheek of them! :whistling:
> 
> Will be trying them post work-out tomorrow, excited!!!


Brilliant. Can imagine you laughing like a mad Bond villain when you found them.

You're in for a right treat!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> @Ginger Ben @Ginger Ben @Ginger Ben @Ginger Ben @Ginger Ben @Ginger Ben
> 
> View attachment 142109
> 
> 
> :bounce: :beer: :thumb:


Wow wow wow...... Cereals for gingers?!

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Brilliant. Can imagine you laughing like a mad Bond villain when you found them.
> 
> You're in for a right treat!


No, not like a Bond villan, more like a crazy crazy mad woman laughing in the cereal isle, I mean, theres just no explaining that is there?! :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Wow wow wow...... Cereals for gingers?!
> 
> :lol:


:sad: So after weeks of hunting for the possible non-existant figure of Ginger Bens imagination cereal, I now cant eat them as I'm not ginger? Oh heck. :thumbdown:


----------



## Keeks

@Ginger Ben :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> @Ginger Ben :drool: :drool: :drool:


You coming on to Ben?

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You coming on to Ben?
> 
> :lol:


And I thought I was being subtle not using words. 

I only want him for his cereal anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> And I thought I was being subtle not using words.
> 
> I only want him for his cereal anyway.


Only thing he's good for tbh

:lol:

Bloody been to asda today and forget to look for those! Just popped some tramadol so I'm not jumping in the car pmsl


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Only thing he's good for tbh
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Bloody been to asda today and forget to look for those! Just popped some tramadol so I'm not jumping in the car pmsl


Daft sod!!! They are awesome, try and pick some up.

Oooo, I love tramadol  I was going to have some tonight but went for something else instead, time chill out after a day of getting stressed xmas shopping in what I can only describe as super retard-Ville! :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> @Ginger Ben :drool: :drool: :drool:


Knew it


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Knew it


Demz bl00dy sexual cereal, seriously worth going to the gym for! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Had a decent weekend, actually felt temporarily de-stressed for a while, doesn't last long enough though.

Did shoulders & chest yesterday instead of usual 3rd mini leg & chest session as legs were still destroyed from Thursdays beasting. Bi's & tri's this morning, both great sessions after having a pre-workout. After both sessions, struggled driving home due to serious jelly-ness across top half. 

Still enjoying just being that little more relaxed about things, doing what I want, when I want. I even went back to bed today after the gym, just cos I can be a little lazy if I want, its ace. :thumbup1: Then went out with mates for late lunch, and had to try and expain further rules on food touching/not touching and what is/isnt acceptable.......sausage & mash not acceptable to be touching. 

Anyway, tame weekend this weekend, non-tame weeekends for the next three, and whereas I only used to drink a few times a year, I'm actually really looking forward to the next few drink sessions, not like me at all, but it is Xmas, a great excuse I feel!!!!  :bounce: :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Haha they are the dogs wotsits aren't they.

You know this whole food not touching thing.....well do you eat all the bits separately too or do you allow on the fork touching??

Ps sausages should be stuck in mash for maximum touchage


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha they are the dogs wotsits aren't they.
> 
> You know this whole food not touching thing.....well do you eat all the bits separately too or do you allow on the fork touching??
> 
> Ps sausages should be stuck in mash for maximum touchage


Yep, top notch grade A cereal! :thumb:

Nope, it all goes on the same fork and can touch on the fork but not on the plate.

My mates pee'd themselves when it was served, 3 sausages served ON TOP OF the mash!!!!! :cursing:  The veg came on a side dish so that was acceptable. I quickly put the sausages in one corner, then the mash on one side, leaving space for the veg. The veg did touch each other though, not enough room to separate the veg and it was actually ok. Three separate piles for three different food types! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl


 :angry: I would pretend to be pee'd off at you laughing, but if you didn't laugh, you would be the first not too!


----------



## Keeks

I'm fooked fish foot up again, even more! Bashed it this morning and now its hurting like fook, and it was still giving me grief from last weeks ridiculous shoe wearing so now its even worse. :cursing:

Took painkilllers and beasted legs, but now its a real deep ache, so cardio for next few days will be on Xtrainer, fasted as I've got a few appointments etc after work this week so wont have time in the evenings. Fasted cardio done this morning on Xtrainer.

Legs

Walking lunges 4 x 40

Lying leg culs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep superset with calf raises 3 x 25

Single leg curls 3 x 15 each leg superset with calf raises 3 x 25

Cable glute kickbacs 3 x 20 each leg

Abductors 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20 superset with leg pess feet high & wide 3 x 20


----------



## Keeks

Just seen this on fb and it really tickled me.



I soooo need this bowl, but not for cereal as I prefer my cereal soggy, using warm milk.....I mean which weirdos don't like their cereals touching milk and getting soggy.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Just seen this on fb and it really tickled me.
> 
> View attachment 142586
> 
> 
> I soooo need this bowl, but not for cereal as I prefer my cereal soggy, using warm milk.....I mean which weirdos don't like their cereals touching milk and getting soggy.


Pmsl

Brilliant!!

Chips in the top one, gravy in the bottom


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Brilliant!!
> 
> Chips in the top one, gravy in the bottom


Exactly!!!!! Or chilli/curry in one section, with chips in the other. Couldn't have this bowl for chilli/curry and rice, as they are acceptable touching foods. So many rules! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Exactly!!!!! Or chilli/curry in one section, with chips in the other. Couldn't have this bowl for chilli/curry and rice, as they are acceptable touching foods. So many rules! :lol:


Sweet chilli dip and prawn crackers....

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Sweet chilli dip and prawn crackers....
> 
> :lol:


Yes, I like that. Or mozzarella sticks with a dip. :thumbup1:

I feel this would be a bowl for a simple snack, need more compartments for a general normal meal.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yes, I like that. Or mozzarella sticks with a dip. :thumbup1:
> 
> I feel this would be a bowl for a simple snack, need more compartments for a general normal meal.


Agreed, couldn't have a Sunday dinner in it lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Agreed, couldn't have a Sunday dinner in it lol


No way, I would need about 5 of them. :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> No way, I would need about 5 of them. :laugh:


Weirdos......


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Weirdos......


 mg: Weirdo?! I wouldn't need 5 of them, but I have got 5 compartments for Xmas day dinner, so need to be planned and thought about properly.


----------



## BestBefore1989

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl
> 
> Brilliant!!
> 
> Chips in the top one, gravy in the bottom


:no: gravy with chips :no:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> :no: gravy with chips :no:


Its ok, don't worry, the gravy wouldn't be touching the chips.


----------



## Keeks

Not much to update really, things still rubbish/stressful, feeling a bit like I'm hitting a mid-life crisis, lol. Heads pretty much all over the place at the minute.

Had man flu this week, and fish foots still not right. Cardio not been done over last few days due to feeling ropey, but all gym sessions done and although everything else is rough, trainings still good and keeping my head together.

And had a super fat Friday today with a bacon & sausage butty this morning and Dominoes for lunch.


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> *Not much to update really, things still rubbish/stressful, feeling a bit like I'm hitting a mid-life crisis, lol. Heads pretty much all over the place at the minute*.
> 
> Had man flu this week, and fish foots still not right. Cardio not been done over last few days due to feeling ropey, but all gym sessions done and although everything else is rough, trainings still good and keeping my head together.
> 
> And had a super fat Friday today with a bacon & sausage butty this morning and Dominoes for lunch.


Ditto that, at least the hour or so in the gym blocks it though 

I'm so jealous of your fat friday!!!!


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Ditto that, at least the hour or so in the gym blocks it though
> 
> I'm so jealous of your fat friday!!!!


Exactly, only time I'm feeling myself at the minute, sorry to hear you're the same, but also feels a little better knowing I'm not the only one of that makes sense.

Lol, its been epic. Works do tonight if I feel up to it, and buffet food.


----------



## RACK

This is killing me!!! I must be the only person not out tonight lol


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> This is killing me!!! I must be the only person not out tonight lol


Only at my works do for a few hours, and not sure if drinking yet, will no doubt be tucked up in bed for 9pm.


----------



## Wardy33

Subbed


----------



## Keeks

Wardy33 said:


> Subbed


Thank you and welcome.


----------



## Wardy33

Keeks said:


> Thank you and welcome.


Ha thanks alot


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Only at my works do for a few hours, and not sure if drinking yet, will no doubt be tucked up in bed for 9pm.


Your confident you are going to pull that early ? :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your confident you are going to pull that early ? :innocent:


Lol, I'd need a few weeks added onto that timescale.


----------



## Northern Lass

Hows Christmas going for you? Are you all ready for the big day?


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Hows Christmas going for you? Are you all ready for the big day?


Hi hun. Not the best really, but looking forward to spending some time with my family, havent seen them much lately and really missed them. And it'll be nice to have time off work. Last bits of Xmas shopping this aft then more or less done.

How about you?


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Hi hun. Not the best really, but looking forward to spending some time with my family, havent seen them much lately and really missed them. And it'll be nice to have time off work. Last bits of Xmas shopping this aft then more or less done.
> 
> How about you?


I seem to be a little bit more organised this year. it will be nice to spend some time with family but I'm more excited about starting a new year


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> I seem to be a little bit more organised this year. it will be nice to spend some time with family but I'm more excited about starting a new year


Ace, sounds like you've got a good year planned. :thumbup1:

Yeah, do love xmas for the family time.


----------



## Keeks

Another up & down weekend, with added injuries this time. :cursing:

Ended up going out on Friday night, far from sensible night, and dont think I got into bed til near enough 6am!!! So spent all of yesterday being very ill in bed.

Picked up some injuires, so am now sat wearing two tubigrips, one on fish foot which is now even worse with pain going into ankle now. I've also hurt my right bi, pain going all into neck/shoulder area but predominantly in my bi, so got a tubigrip on that too to see if it helps. Huge bruise on my bum as I fell over too, and my eyes are very blurry/tired so have had to put my glasses on today as I've been squinting way too much causing headache, I'm rocking the attractive look right now. :wacko:

Anyway, trained arms & chest this morning but had to go pretty light as my arm was pretty painful, so not the best session.

Seriously dont now whats wrong with me of late, so many niggles/injuries/bugs etc, and the clumsyness and forgetfulness and general all ditzyness that I put down to prep, are all still here so think its just me, but really hoping that other things do settle soon, its driving me potty!

Only wokring Monday and Tuesday morning, then time off for Xmas which Im looking forward to. Training still the same this week, with more cardio hopefully.


----------



## mal

merry xmas x have a good one and eat cake.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> merry xmas x have a good one and eat cake.


Thanks mal, merry xmas to you, have a fab one! x

Yep, will be eating cake amongst other things.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Thanks mal, merry xmas to you, have a fab one! x
> 
> Yep, will be eating cake amongst other things.


im eating a bag of cola bottles,coz its glucose,coz its xmass


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> im eating a bag of cola bottles,coz its glucose,coz its xmass


Oooooh, nice. I had loads of haribos on Friday before going out, cola bottles included. They're ace but don't line your stomach that well.  And they're very more-ish. :drool:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Oooooh, nice. I had loads of haribos on Friday before going out, cola bottles included. They're ace but don't* line your stomach that well*.  And they're very more-ish. :drool:


you need flumps for that,i can have 10 eggnogs and not feel sick:lol:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> you need flumps for that,i can have 10 eggnogs and not feel sick:lol:


Ok then, I've got an engagement do next weekend so will try this, and if it doesn't work, I wont be a happy bunny, I'll be a very poorly one again. :angry:


----------



## sxbarnes

Wow you did enjoy black eye Friday @Keeks . Take it easy (er) and have a good Christmas. Want pics of Christmas dinner in one of your plates Haha


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Wow you did enjoy black eye Friday @Keeks . Take it easy (er) and have a good Christmas. Want pics of Christmas dinner in one of your plates Haha


Lol, I've never heard it being called black eye Friday till this year, but ended up with a black bum if that counts!?!  Was ace, just not the aftermath. :thumbdown:

Cheers, have a fab Christmas too and of course I'll get pics of my Xmas dinner on my special Xmas plates.


----------



## Keeks

I set my alarm this morning to do fasted cardio, woke up and re-set it and had extra time in bed. Foot and arm very achy and it was freeeeeeezing! Then felt guilty about not doing it, so did weight and measurements etc and after a pretty unhealthy week being ill, no cardio and food treats, only gone up about 2lbs so happy enough and waist at 23", bums not gone up much either so it's pretty good. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Picsornoblackbum


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Picsornoblackbum


Pics with black bum, double bandages, and my sexy looking squint......you sure you're ready for it?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Pics with black bum, double bandages, and my sexy looking squint......you sure you're ready for it?! :lol:


Of course :wub:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Of course :wub:


Tbh Rob, don't think you're ready for that sort of fitness on a Monday morning!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Tbh Rob, don't think you're ready for that sort of fitness on a Monday morning!


You'd be surprised  lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You'd be surprised  lol


Lol, ok, you might be, but the world really isn't ready for that on a Monday morning.

I'm still squinting with my glasses on, whats going on?! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lol, ok, you might be, but the world really isn't ready for that on a Monday morning.
> 
> I'm still squinting with my glasses on, whats going on?! :lol:


Ok, drop me a PM :wink:

Pmsl that's a good look


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Ok, drop me a PM :wink:
> 
> Pmsl that's a good look


You can have one, squinty eye pic or black bum pic, together its just way too much. :lol:


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> You can have one, squinty eye pic or black bum pic, together its just way too much. :lol:


I'll have a squinty eye one


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You can have one, squinty eye pic or black bum pic, together its just way too much. :lol:


Hopefully the bum pic will contain something similar to a squinty eye


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> I'll have a squinty eye one


 :lol: I scared someone when driving yesterday, was squinting away and he gave me a right funny look, so I know just how funny my squinty eye looks, good choice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Hopefully the bum pic will contain something similar to a squinty eye


 mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: mg: mg: mg: mg: mg:


We can blame the Tren


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> We can blame the Tren


Oh really?! :sneaky2:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh really?! :sneaky2:


Nah lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

just dropped in to wish you


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Nah lol


So you really are just a perv! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> just dropped in to wish you


Aww Thank you. Merry Christmas to you, have a good one. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> So you really are just a perv! :tongue:


I thought that was obvious...... ? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I thought that was obvious...... ? :lol:


I might be slow at times but I've got you sussed matey! :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I might be slow at times but I've got you sussed matey! :tongue:


Nobody has me sussed


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Nobody has me sussed


I got you semi-sussed then.  Or do you mean you're really a pervy woman called Brenda or something?! Or Barbara if you've ever watched League of Gentlemen.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I got you semi-sussed then.  Or do you mean you're really a pervy woman called Brenda or something?! Or Barbara if you've ever watched League of Gentlemen.


I loved the league of gentlemen!! 

Not even semi sussed missus :lol:


----------



## biglbs

MERRY CHRISTMAS ....XXXXX


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I loved the league of gentlemen!!
> 
> Not even semi sussed missus :lol:


Its ace, bizarre and mind-blowing but ace. :lol:

Hmmm, so what are you then?! :confused1:



biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS ....XXXXX
> View attachment 142718


Aww thank you. 

Have a fab super Christmas too. xxx


----------



## 25434

Merry Xmas lovely Keeks...have a lovely time and wishing you all things good for 2014....xx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Merry Xmas lovely Keeks...have a lovely time and wishing you all things good for 2014....xx


Thank you, and merry Christmas to you too Flubs, have a lovely one and a fantastic 2014.

Thanks for dropping by and hope you are well. X


----------



## Keeks

Legs tonight, and had to change it slightly due to being an injured clumsy ass with all my aches and complaints.

Foot still achy and pulling in ankle area, so ditched cable glute kickbacks, and due to arm/shoulder/neck giving me plenty of grief, also ditched sldl's as wanted to completely rest it. Hopefully will be ok for shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## Northern Lass

MERRY CHRISTMAS - Hope its a good one :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS - Hope its a good one :thumb:


Merry Christmas hun, have a good one too. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Asda shop done, and very stress-free at 5.30 this morning. But only had to go back as I forgot loads of stuff from last nights shop and I even had a list, now thats impressive dizzyness. :thumbup1:

Working till lunch, then shoulder session, then family stuff, then time to chilllllll!


----------



## eezy1

wishing you a merry xmas and a happy newyear keeks  have a good`un!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Asda shop done, and very stress-free at 5.30 this morning. But only had to go back as I forgot loads of stuff from last nights shop and I even had a list, now thats impressive dizzyness. :thumbup1:
> 
> Working till lunch, then shoulder session, then family stuff, then time to chilllllll!


Wow ... you were early lass


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> wishing you a merry xmas and a happy newyear keeks  have a good`un!


Merry xmas and happy new year to you too, hope its a good one for you. :thumbup1:



YummyMummy said:


> Wow ... you were early lass


Lol, woke up at 5 and couldn't get back to sleep so thought if I go early on then its done and then I don't have to battle the mental crowds later, me and busy supermarkets really don't get on.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Merry xmas and happy new year to you too, hope its a good one for you. :thumbup1:
> 
> Lol, woke up at 5 and couldn't get back to sleep so thought if I go early on then its done and then I don't have to battle the mental crowds later, me and busy supermarkets really don't get on.


I don't blame you keeks.. I would have done the same, if I didn't have the kids...


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> I don't blame you keeks.. I would have done the same, if I didn't have the kids...


Glad its done but I'm getting sleepy already, extra caffiene needed!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Working!!!!

Crazy :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Working!!!!
> 
> Crazy :lol:


 mg: Seriously, am I the only one working today?! And its freeeezing out, brrrrrrrrr! :thumbdown:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: Seriously, am I the only one working today?! And its freeeezing out, brrrrrrrrr! :thumbdown:


Yep, just got up


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, just got up


 mg: :nono: :angry: :cursing: Cheers for that Ben!

However, on a side note, I'm sat here waiting for my bacon & sausage butty.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol sorry. Brekkie sounds good though! Good plan. Scrambled eggies for me I think


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol sorry. Brekkie sounds good though! Good plan. Scrambled eggies for me I think


my 3rd brekkie, already had a shake with oats, then protein porridge, now butty's are here! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> my 3rd brekkie, already had a shake with oats, then protein porridge, now butty's are here! :bounce:


Good work. Eating more than me lol.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work. Eating more than me lol.


Lol, mines still hit & miss, but its hit this morning.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: Seriously, am I the only one working today?! And its freeeezing out, brrrrrrrrr! :thumbdown:


I'd say so 

Lovely and toastie here, nice brew, TV on then going back to bed shortly :lol:


----------



## RACK

I'm at work too, no cereal for breakfast but did destroy a 600g steak


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'd say so
> 
> Lovely and toastie here, nice brew, TV on then going back to bed shortly :lol:


 :angry: You trying to pee me off Mr?!

I had to tear myself away from super comfy sofa this morning, not nice!



RACK said:


> I'm at work too, no cereal for breakfast but did destroy a 600g steak


Yay, thank god someone else is! :thumbup1: Nice brekkie!


----------



## RACK

It was a bitch to fit in a bowl and pour milk on though!!!


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> It was a bitch to fit in a bowl and pour milk on though!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Milk and steak.......TOUCHING?!!?!? Get out!!!!!


----------



## DURACELL12

Keeks said:


> Yes quark....you're not a quark virgin are you?! mg: Well you wont be for long.
> 
> Its a low fat, low carb, high protein soft cheese, ace and so versatile for coooking, baking, mixing with whey etc, ace food!!!!
> 
> Hate leg day with a passion, they're evil, but do love the feeling after a good leg session, mainly as I'm thinking...Yes, another leg session survived!!!


Shame to say i am a quark virgin!

Were can i get my hands on some can u only mix it with Whey protein or is there other methods which u can try it with ?

I love leg day i do . Hoping to have lots of alcohol over the next few days . Then 2014 going to try be a sober Man


----------



## Keeks

DURACELL12 said:


> Shame to say i am a quark virgin!
> 
> Were can i get my hands on some can u only mix it with Whey protein or is there other methods which u can try it with ?
> 
> I love leg day i do . Hoping to have lots of alcohol over the next few days . Then 2014 going to try be a sober Man


A quark virgin.....in my journal, thats not right!!! Get yourself to Sainsburys, Morrisons or Tescos, they do the best (Tesco & Morrisons being the same make - Lake District co).

Can be mixed with all sorts, whatever takes your fancy and used in cooking/baking. If you mix up a sugar free sachet of jelly, add quark and set as usual, thats ace or Myprotein do wicked flavdrops. Ideas are endless.

Ha ha, I'll only be having a Baileys or two, then one more night of drinking then Im done for a while, had enough already after only a few nights out, not for me.

Have a great Xmas anyway and happy 2014. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Work done!!!!! Shoulders done!!!!! Now to commence chilling and eating for a week. 

Merry Xmas all! :beer:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> mg: Seriously, am I the only one working today?! And its freeeezing out, brrrrrrrrr! :thumbdown:


nope, i'm stuck in the office too :sad:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Work done!!!!! Shoulders done!!!!! Now to commence chilling and eating for a week.
> 
> Merry Xmas all! :beer:


no sneaky Xmas or Boxing day session? have a good one.


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> nope, i'm stuck in the office too :sad:


Well in the end, haven't done a great deal of work, just ate xmas goodies so can't complain too much. 



Rykard said:


> no sneaky Xmas or Boxing day session? have a good one.


No, engagement do at weekend but that's it, nice sensible chilled one. Have a good one too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Merry xmas all!!!! Gym done, now time for some serious eating of all kinds. 

Have a fab one! xxx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Merry xmas all!!!! Gym done, now time for some serious eating of all kinds.
> 
> Have a fab one! xxx


Have a good one cheeks


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good one cheeks


Cheers Ben, hope you've had a good one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

My xmas dinner, was ace.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> View attachment 142841
> 
> 
> My xmas dinner, was ace.


Santa and snowman plates :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Santa and snowman plates :lol:


They were perfect sizes for different portion sizes for different food types, ace!!!!! 

Hope you've had a good one. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Santa and snowman plates :lol:


surely the brussels should be positioned in santa's ar5e


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> surely the brussels should be positioned in santa's ar5e


 :lol: They're in his lower half?!


----------



## Keeks

Very sluggish today, ate junk all day yesterday, and will be doing again today with family dos etc.

Legs done this morning and it was tough, even more so with a food hangover but aches have eased so will be adding cardio back in tomorrow, much needed at the minute, feeling the Chub.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Very sluggish today, ate junk all day yesterday, and will be doing again today with family dos etc.
> 
> Legs done this morning and it was tough, even more so with a food hangover but aches have eased so will be adding cardio back in tomorrow, much needed at the minute, feeling the Chub.


So you know how the rest of us feel every day..... :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> So you know how the rest of us feel every day..... :thumb:


Ha ha, felt sooo sluggish, had to really make an effort to leave my sofa, double pre-wo helped though. Don't like being out of routine either, so really out of sorts at the min.

Hope you had a good xmas anyway. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, felt sooo sluggish, had to really make an effort to leave my sofa, double pre-wo helped though. Don't like being out of routine either, so really out of sorts at the min.
> 
> Hope you had a good xmas anyway. :thumbup1:


At least you get to the sofa. I don't wanna get out of bed!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> At least you get to the sofa. I don't wanna get out of bed!


 :lol: Back on fasted cardio tomorrow, now that's going to be a struggle to get out of bed for.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: Back on fasted cardio tomorrow, now that's going to be a struggle to get out of bed for.


Same here. But home now so I might wake up the neighbours with my treadmill tomorrow morning, then gym 1100 ish....


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Same here. But home now so I might wake up the neighbours with my treadmill tomorrow morning, then gym 1100 ish....


Lol, do it, i'm sure they'll love it! :laugh:

I'm going to go for a power walk weather permitting and actually looking forward to it.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Lol, do it, i'm sure they'll love it! :laugh:
> 
> I'm going to go for a power walk weather permitting and actually looking forward to it.


Good stuff. Actually I don't even know if the neighbours are at home...


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff. Actually I don't even know if the neighbours are at home...


Defo do it then, it'll be fine, cardio comes first! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Bit of an update, although not great really.

Things have been very tough lately, and right now I'm feeling so lost and unhappy, haven't felt like this in a long time. Been doing a lot of thinking, and I've come to realise a few things and my head is well & truly not with it at the minute, so much so that the other day I nearly burst out crying in Morrisons, so not me and feel ridiculous for it, but I'm just stuggling to get my head straight.

I've entered into the last few years feeling positive with a comp plan, goals to work towards, this year I havent got that, and feel so lost. I have no clue what will happen health wise, see the consultant next week so should know a bit more then, but still I dont like the un-certain feeling. And all my mates are asking about next comps, fb statues all talking about starting prep and I miss it, feel like I need it in my life but know I can't do it. Gutted!

However, Im not a negative person and hate negativity, so am staying positive, even though I know the next few weeks are going to be an a$$! I'm still smiling, just about and know that things will be ok, just maybe a little bumpy and shaky getting there. 

Two things I truly believe......Everything happens fr a reason, and what will be, will be. :thumbup1:

Anyway, training spot on, every gym session done as usual and added cardio back in again, 1 or 2 sessions per day and its keeping me in touch with my sanity! 

Happy 2014 folks, have a good un! :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Bit of an update, although not great really.
> 
> Things have been very tough lately, and right now I'm feeling so lost and unhappy, haven't felt like this in a long time. Been doing a lot of thinking, and I've come to realise a few things and my head is well & truly not with it at the minute, so much so that the other day I nearly burst out crying in Morrisons, so not me and feel ridiculous for it, but I'm just stuggling to get my head straight.
> 
> I've entered into the last few years feeling positive with a comp plan, goals to work towards, this year I havent got that, and feel so lost. I have no clue what will happen health wise, see the consultant next week so should know a bit more then, but still I dont like the un-certain feeling. And all my mates are asking about next comps, fb statues all talking about starting prep and I miss it, feel like I need it in my life but know I can't do it. Gutted!
> 
> However, Im not a negative person and hate negativity, so am staying positive, even though I know the next few weeks are going to be an a$$! I'm still smiling, just about and know that things will be ok, just maybe a little bumpy and shaky getting there.
> 
> Two things I truly believe......Everything happens fr a reason, and what will be, will be. :thumbup1:
> 
> Anyway, training spot on, every gym session done as usual and added cardio back in again, 1 or 2 sessions per day and its keeping me in touch with my sanity!
> 
> Happy 2014 folks, have a good un! :beer:


Try not to let it get to you. Hopefully it'll just be a bumpy week this week. Stay positive and all the best as always:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Try not to let it get to you. Hopefully it'll just be a bumpy week this week. Stay positive and all the best as always:thumb:


Cheers. :thumbup1: Yep, trying to stay chilled and stay positive. I really don't do negative, and am defo not starting now. :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Cheers. :thumbup1: Yep, trying to stay chilled and stay positive. I really don't do negative, and am defo not starting now. :bounce:


Chin up cheeks, I also believe things happen for a reason and good things happen to good people so I'm sure things will work out well for you in their own time


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Chin up cheeks, I also believe things happen for a reason and good things happen to good people so I'm sure things will work out well for you in their own time


Cheers Ben, hope so, sure things will be ok in time. :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Hi babe, hope everything is getting better and you had a nice Xmas break? What's your plans for tomorrow night, owt exciting? Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hi babe, hope everything is getting better and you had a nice Xmas break? What's your plans for tomorrow night, owt exciting? Xx


Evening. Not the best tbh, but spending time with family has been lovely. How's your xmas been, hope all good?!

Quiet night in tomorrow, you? X


----------



## BestBefore1989

((((((((((HUG))))))))))

Wishing you a very Happy New Year Hun

X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> ((((((((((HUG))))))))))
> 
> Wishing you a very Happy New Year Hun
> 
> X


Hug right back at you. 

Happy New year, hope it's a good one. X


----------



## Northern Lass

Sorry to hear you've been feeling down... hope the new year brings you happiness


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> Sorry to hear you've been feeling down... hope the new year brings you happiness


Thanks hun. Happy New year and hope it's a good one. :thumbup1: x


----------



## Keeks

Right, last day of 2013 thank God, and a good training day. Double cardio and shoulders beasted! 

Lay awake last night thinking about stuff, and although 2013 hasn't been the best and things haven't worked out as planned, there have been some good points so not all bad.

I got the role of TPW rep which was ace, and so happy to be part of their team, I qualified for the nac universe comp, another achievement and being in The Sun which was an amazing experience. So life's not all bad! And also had a right good laugh with you guys on here, you're a top bunch!

Happy 2014!


----------



## 25434

Ullo Keeks...wishing you everything you wish for yourself in 2014, and a massive massive hug..x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Ullo Keeks...wishing you everything you wish for yourself in 2014, and a massive massive hug..x


Thank you, and same to you flubs. All the best for 2014 and a huge hug right back. X


----------



## H10dst

Right 1st day of 2014!! What's your plans? Mine is sort my rubbish diet out and get back into training, it's summer soon and I'd like some abs.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Right 1st day of 2014!! What's your plans? Mine is sort my rubbish diet out and get back into training, it's summer soon and I'd like some abs.


Happy 2014! Great, sounds good! :thumbup1:

Plans.....sort my life out and sort my head out. Gone slightly off the rails lately, so need to get myself sorted, head down and make some decent changes, train hard and really beast 2014.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Happy 2014! Great, sounds good! :thumbup1:
> 
> Plans.....sort my life out and sort my head out. Gone slightly off the rails lately, so need to get myself sorted, head down and make some decent changes, train hard and really beast 2014.


Well get back on the rails and everything else will sort itself out. Let's see if we can eat clean and train hard, first one to crack buys the other a present!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Well get back on the rails and everything else will sort itself out. Let's see if we can eat clean and train hard, first one to crack buys the other a present!!!


Lol, deal. Trainings been spot on, not letting that slip, diet will be bang on again tomorrow as got a family meal today, just need to ditch some bad habits I've slipped back into. All go for 2014. :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Lol, deal. Trainings been spot on, not letting that slip, diet will be bang on again tomorrow as got a family meal today, just need to ditch some bad habits I've slipped back into. All go for 2014. :thumbup1:


Yeah I'll let you off today with diet but tomorrow it's game on mrs!!! X


----------



## H10dst

How's your day going so far??? It's early days but I've not strayed from the clean eating yet


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> How's your day going so far??? It's early days but I've not strayed from the clean eating yet


Pretty ropey today, and appetite is way off so having to force meals in, but clean meals of course. Hope you're having a good one. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Good to see your training is spot on,food,well time of year is the issue!

Next week will be normal service imo


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Good to see your training is spot on,food,well time of year is the issue!
> 
> Next week will be normal service imo


Yep, definite issue, but over xmas I've only been eating when I've felt like it and have realised that its not been much at all, and the wrong foods, so really need to get back on track with things.

Agree there, think once Im back into a proper routine next week, things will improve.

Hope you've had an ace xmas and new year, all the best for 2014. x :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Pretty ropey today, and appetite is way off so having to force meals in, but clean meals of course. Hope you're having a good one. :thumbup1:


Not bad today, ate well all day and back at gym tonight.

Hope your day got better??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not bad today, ate well all day and back at gym tonight.
> 
> Hope your day got better??


Hope ya had a good session. I'm just glad to collapse into bed tbh. :yawn:


----------



## sxbarnes

Get ya Santa and snowman plates out. They'll be disappointed if you don't give them a good meal


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Get ya Santa and snowman plates out. They'll be disappointed if you don't give them a good meal


Ha ha, good idea, but they're at my parents house. Been there loads over xmas so left them there but now I miss my plates. :crying: :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, good idea, but they're at my parents house. Been there loads over xmas so left them there but now I miss my plates. :crying: :lol:


is it those xmas plates for kids :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

YummyMummy said:


> is it those xmas plates for kids :laugh:


Ha ha, yeah, they're ace, great separation!


----------



## Jay.32

Hey hun, hope your well x


----------



## flinty90

hows it going keeky dee X


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hey hun, hope your well x





flinty90 said:


> hows it going keeky dee X


Hey guys, hope you're both Ok. New year hugs to you both. X 

In all honesty, things still rubbish so not been updating much, don't like updating when things are rough, but back into routine today so fasted cardio done, food prep done and New training routine set to start today/tomorrow so feeling better for that. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

I feel your pain hun x


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Hey guys, hope you're both Ok. New year hugs to you both. X
> 
> In all honesty, things still rubbish so not been updating much, don't like updating when things are rough, but back into routine today so fasted cardio done, food prep done and New training routine set to start today/tomorrow so feeling better for that. :thumbup1:


Hows my favourite little midget doing? Whats up? x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I feel your pain hun x


Oh no, hope everythings ok?! x



Chelsea said:


> Hows my favourite little midget doing? Whats up? x


Ahh y'know, just wondering if I'll ever look normal and not be compared to Verne Troyer in a blonde wig!! :tongue:

Nah its just the usual stuff with an extra sprinkling of hassle on top just to finish it off, lol. Just not myself at the minute but I am trying to adopt this as my new years resolution.......



And if I can, things will be better me thinks. 

Hope you're ok. x


----------



## Northern Lass

You look mighty fine to me hun... chin up chick


----------



## Keeks

Yumms said:


> You look mighty fine to me hun... chin up chick


Cheers chick!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Oh no, hope everythings ok?! x
> 
> Ahh y'know, just wondering if I'll ever look normal and not be compared to Verne Troyer in a blonde wig!! :tongue:
> 
> Nah its just the usual stuff with an extra sprinkling of hassle on top just to finish it off, lol. Just not myself at the minute but I am trying to adopt this as my new years resolution.......
> 
> View attachment 143351
> 
> 
> And if I can, things will be better me thinks.
> 
> Hope you're ok. x


Despite looking like our good friend Verne you still look good and you know that 

Drop me an email if you need to vent x


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Despite looking like our good friend Verne you still look good and you know that
> 
> Drop me an email if you need to vent x


I don't look like Verne!!!

Cheers. x


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I don't look like Verne!!!
> 
> Cheers. x


Of course you don't :whistling:

That's ok, fire away, talking about it always helps x


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Of course you don't :whistling:
> 
> That's ok, fire away, talking about it always helps x


Well if you think I look like verne, then you really are a perverted weirdo! :tongue:

I'm Ok for now cheers, but grumpy ranty email might be sent later in the week. X


----------



## Keeks

Rough a$$ week so far, stressed to high heaven and soooooo ready for weekend!!

Got my new diet and training plan through and decided to start it all on Monday rather than start part into a week which I dont like, but so far this week, been eating clean and fasted cardio and gym sessions all done. Feel slightly better for it and weight is dropping already. Think my body is in need of a change now and I am mentally, my heads not been in it at all this week, even though back into routine weirdly.

Head is still all over the place, very bad at the moment, but I'm back at the hospital tomorrow to see the consultant and am hoping this will help settle me, as at the moment I cant think of much else. I know it nothing serious and I've been through it all before but this time its hit me a lot harder and really got to me. :thumbdown:

Anyway, I am looking forward to new training and diet, which both look a bit more varied so will go through everything properly at weekend and get cracking on Monday and as for this week I will carry on as usual, usual split and have been training heavy this week.


----------



## 25434

Morning moi durrrrlin'....you can get through the hospital thing Keeks..it's sheer buggeration factor I know, knocks out your routine, interferes with everything..but I know you are strong enough to get through it...time for emergency gummi bear delivery? unlicked? errrr....errr....cough...if I can find one...unlicked that is....  and errrmmm...slightly fluffy from being in my sock drawer? but ya know, I'm willing to share...:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning moi durrrrlin'....you can get through the hospital thing Keeks..it's sheer buggeration factor I know, knocks out your routine, interferes with everything..but I know you are strong enough to get through it...time for emergency gummi bear delivery? unlicked? errrr....errr....cough...if I can find one...unlicked that is....  and errrmmm...slightly fluffy from being in my sock drawer? but ya know, I'm willing to share...:laugh:


Ha ha cheers Flubs. Got through it and feel loads better now thank you, but now hugely craving gummy bears, lol!


----------



## Queenie

Keeks said:
 

> Ha ha cheers Flubs. Got through it and feel loads better now thank you, but now hugely craving gummy bears, lol!


Pesky gummy bears... Always there when u don't need them


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> Pesky gummy bears... Always there when u don't need them


I've got loads of haribo left over from Xmas and the mention of gummy bears has realllllllly got me craving them so may have to raid the sweetie stash tonight.


----------



## Keeks

Feeling a lot better now after seeing consultant and the plan for the next six months is to stay on the pill continuously so I'm not ovulating, therefore this will reduce the pain in theory. Happy with this as wasn't happy with the other two options, op or pseudo-menopausal induced state.

So I'm now really eager to start on my new training phase of a 20 week plan, feeling so much more positive and fell like a massive weight has been lifted of my shoulders, so its one less stress to deal with.....one down, two to go.

And its nearly weekend so happy days!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad you've got a plan you're happy with keeks. Fingers crossed it goes to plan. Now get those gummi bears out and get munching!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad you've got a plan you're happy with keeks. Fingers crossed it goes to plan. Now get those gummi bears out and get munching!


Cheers Ben. It's not an ideal situation but got to think positive and fingers crossed it works. Thinking short term at the minute, don't even dare think about how things will be in 6 months but for now, a lot less stressed. 

Now I have important business to do, be - heading and de- limbing gummy bears!


----------



## H10dst

Yeah a lot less de-stressed is good!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah a lot less de-stressed is good!!!!


Yep, happy cheery keeks May be coming back. Also work stress got addressed this aft so feeling even better.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Yep, happy cheery keeks May be coming back. Also work stress got addressed this aft so feeling even better.


WOW everything looking good then!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> WOW everything looking good then!!!


Lol, not quite everything but every little helps. Hope you're ok anyway.


----------



## H10dst

It's a good start, better than this time yesterday!!! I'm good training wise, diet wise it's w4nk. No appetite and stomach is making some right funny noises, plus I'm permanently knackered and poorly at the moment, oh and I've got a mouth full of ulcers!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> It's a good start, better than this time yesterday!!! I'm good training wise, diet wise it's w4nk. No appetite and stomach is making some right funny noises, plus I'm permanently knackered and poorly at the moment, oh and I've got a mouth full of ulcers!!


Ahh, sorry to hear that, hope you pick up soon. :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ahh, sorry to hear that, hope you pick up soon. :thumbup1:


Thanks chick!!


----------



## Keeks

First time in a good while feeling this positive and really cant wait to sit down this weekend, go properly through training and diet plan, work out my meals etc and cant wait to get started.

Both look completely different to what I've been doing, and think it will be a good kick to me and what I need right now.

Will do full measurements etc tomorrow so I can properly track my progress, and see what happens over the next 20 weeks, but did jump on the scales this morning and have dropped a good chunk of xmas weight already which I'm happy about.

Rest day today and will do cardio tonight, was shattered this morning as work has been soooo busy this week, month end and have had to work late all week so didnt want to get up this morning, really ready to chill out and hibernate this weekend.

Happy Friday!


----------



## Jay.32

Glad things are getting better for you hun... its my rest day today.... think I might do some cardio tonight to x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Glad things are getting better for you hun... its my rest day today.... think I might do some cardio tonight to x


Cheers hun, hit a bit of a glitch but cant keep me down for long. :bounce:

Hope all's well with you anyway and yes, get that cardio done, lol.  Nice to see you back. x


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Feeling a lot better now after seeing consultant and the plan for the next six months is to stay on the pill continuously so I'm not ovulating, therefore this will reduce the pain in theory. Happy with this as wasn't happy with the other two options, op or pseudo-menopausal induced state.
> 
> So I'm now really eager to start on my new training phase of a 20 week plan, feeling so much more positive and fell like a massive weight has been lifted of my shoulders, so its one less stress to deal with.....one down, two to go.
> 
> And its nearly weekend so happy days!


Glad your feeling better keeks, keep that positive mind set :thumbup:


----------



## TELBOR

Much better!

Happy Friday :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Yay! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Cheers everyone! Think the happy fairies came during the night, cant believe the difference I feel in myself now! 

And my new years resolution has been firmly adapted, so even better!!  :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Cheers everyone! Think the happy fairies came during the night, cant believe the difference I feel in myself now!
> 
> And my new years resolution has been firmly adapted, so even better!!  :bounce: :thumb:


Yay! Happy days! Cheers:beer:


----------



## Rykard

they say a change is as good as a rest..

have a good weekend.


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Yay! Happy days! Cheers:beer:


I actually feel like getting up and dancing round the office to that song! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> I actually feel like getting up and dancing round the office to that song! :lol:


Pics! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Pics! :thumb:


If I do it, I'll video it, hows that? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> they say a change is as good as a rest..
> 
> have a good weekend.


Exactly, and much needed!

Thanks, have a fab one too and I too will be eating leftover xmas food! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> If I do it, I'll video it, hows that? :lol:


Deffo. It is Friday after all:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Deffo. It is Friday after all:thumb:


No video as yet.....but roll on 5pm and I might be videoing me bouncing out of the office!!! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Fasted power walk this morning and then arms beasted well & truly, with a shaky drive home with super jelly arms. 

Did all weight and measurements this morning and although an increase in size since prep finished, I'm think I'm sitting at a decent-ish point right now. Apart from the prep end of last year, after all previous preps I've just gone a bit mad and dropped all cardio, ate junk and relaxed too much therefore massive weight increase but after this prep, I have been more careful with diet and kept cardio in and feel better for it now.

Its a shame I'm not starting prep as I'm at a lot better starting point this time, and I still feel gutted about it but know that I need to get health back on track first, and also wouldn't enter another prep with home life as it is, so think the health thing is probably a thing to stop me doing it again whilst things are like they are (which is rubbish still!)

Anyway, short term plans are to hit it harder from Monday with new training plan and with a girls weekend in Benidorm in June, getting bikini ready!  :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR

Dates of holiday and hotel

Location..... Just so we know your safe :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Dates of holiday and hotel
> 
> Location..... Just so we know your safe :whistling:


Lol, well we didnt spend much time at the hotel last time anyway, a few hours in the morning for a little kip then to get ready, think last year we had about 8 hours bed sleep in three days. :beer:

Think we're going in June before it gets too mental but its still slightly mental, sooooooooooooooooo cant wait!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Lol, well we didnt spend much time at the hotel last time anyway, a few hours in the morning for a little kip then to get ready, think last year we had about 8 hours bed sleep in three days. :beer:
> 
> Think we're going in June before it gets too mental but its still slightly mental, sooooooooooooooooo cant wait!


PMSL sounds like it will be fun!!

Tiring, but fun :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> PMSL sounds like it will be fun!!
> 
> Tiring, but fun :beer:


Mental but fun! Took me about a week to recover last year! Earliest night was when we had a calm night the night before coming home, in bed tucked up before 7am.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Mental but fun! Took me about a week to recover last year! Earliest night was when we had a calm night the night before coming home, in bed tucked up before 7am.


You party animal you


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You party animal you


  :bounce: :beer: I'm already bikini shopping!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :bounce: :beer: I'm already bikini shopping!


I'll be more than happy to advise when you go shopping


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'll be more than happy to advise when you go shopping


Never had you down as the personal shopper type, and you like to wear skinny jeans so not sure I trust your judgment but so far I've seen some ace bottoms, but cant upload pic for some reason :confused1: but would have some unusual tan lines anyway. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Never had you down as the personal shopper type, and you like to wear skinny jeans so not sure I trust your judgment but so far I've seen some ace bottoms, but cant upload pic for some reason :confused1: but would have some unusual tan lines anyway. :lol:


You'd love my trousers I'm wearing as we speak :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You'd love my trousers I'm wearing as we speak :lol:


Oh heck, I dread to think.....pink skinny jeans?! :lol: Leggings?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, I dread to think.....pink skinny jeans?! :lol: Leggings?! :lol: :lol:


"Lounge wear" so the label said....










:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> "Lounge wear" so the label said....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


 mg: Oh sweet Lord.....OMG......WTF?! Bring back the skinny jeans ffs! :lol: I mean.....what unusual lounge wear you have. :tongue:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Lol, well we didnt spend much time at the hotel last time anyway, a few hours in the morning for a little kip then to get ready, think last year we had about 8 hours bed sleep in three days. :beer:
> 
> Think we're going in June before it gets too mental but its still slightly mental, sooooooooooooooooo cant wait!


Cool.. but it's still mental in November lol


----------



## Keeks

Yumms said:


> Cool.. but it's still mental in November lol


Ha ha, yep it's a constant mental place, ace!


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yep it's a constant mental place, ace!


Good luck with your new goals


----------



## Keeks

Yumms said:


> Good luck with your new goals


Thank you.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: Oh sweet Lord.....OMG......WTF?! Bring back the skinny jeans ffs! :lol: I mean.....what unusual lounge wear you have. :tongue:


Do one!! I love em lol

Well comfy


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Do one!! I love em lol
> 
> Well comfy


You and your lounge wear can do one thank you very much!

Comfort and style then?! :thumb: Next time perhaps maybe get same comfort and perhaps a plain colour.


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> "Lounge wear" so the label said....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


My eyes!....my eyes!......:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> My eyes!....my eyes!......:laugh:


 :lol: Exactly!!! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Exactly!!! :lol:


Both jealous :lol:


----------



## 25434

Morning keek a leekie.....up and at 'em missis? Roaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhh....

That's my tigger, I mean tiger roar...ya know, to get you ready for the coming week.....  . I know, I know, don't thank me, it's all free..


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning keek a leekie.....up and at 'em missis? Roaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhh....
> 
> That's my tigger, I mean tiger roar...ya know, to get you ready for the coming week.....  . I know, I know, don't thank me, it's all free..


Good morning flubs. Yep I'm up and about to get at em....just drinking my coffee and coconut oil then going to hit the rower....roar!!!!!

Have a fab Sunday and a fab week ahead with added roar!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Good morning flubs. Yep I'm up and about to get at em....just drinking my coffee and coconut oil then going to hit the rower....roar!!!!!
> 
> Have a fab Sunday and a fab week ahead with added roar!


Morning !!

How much coconut oil do you pop in? I do about 1 teaspoon and it's spot on.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Morning !!
> 
> How much coconut oil do you pop in? I do about 1 teaspoon and it's spot on.


Good morning Mr fancy pants.

Yep I just use 1 teaspoon, and it tastes lovely too, bonus! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Good morning Mr fancy pants.
> 
> Yep I just use 1 teaspoon, and it tastes lovely too, bonus! :thumbup1:


Still jelly 

Yeah it's really nice isn't it :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Still jelly
> 
> Yeah it's really nice isn't it :beer:


Ok ok, thats it, I too want my legs to be covered in mens moustaches! :lol: But I reckon you'd be jelly of my leggings for this mornings rower session, now they were class! :tongue:

Yep, super lovely. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ok ok, thats it, I too want my legs to be covered in mens moustaches! :lol: But I reckon you'd be jelly of my leggings for this mornings rower session, now they were class! :tongue:
> 
> Yep, super lovely. :thumbup1:


Your legs.... Covered in moustaches... I'll stop there 

Pics then FFS :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Your legs.... Covered in moustaches... I'll stop there
> 
> Pics then FFS :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: But I dont like moustaches, they remind me of dodgy men, so yes, stop there!

Ha ha, they're in the wash but if I wear them for leg day tomorrow I'll get a snap, think I've posted pics of most of my leggings in here at some point, and was looking at more leggings last night, I like leggings.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: But I dont like moustaches, they remind me of dodgy men, so yes, stop there!
> 
> Ha ha, they're in the wash but if I wear them for leg day tomorrow I'll get a snap, think I've posted pics of most of my leggings in here at some point, and was looking at more leggings last night, I like leggings.


Agreed, those men are hiding something :lol:

Good, get em up!! :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Agreed, those men are hiding something :lol:
> 
> Good, get em up!! :beer:


Look, I could be as stylish as you.....



:lol:

Yes, moustaches are a strict no-no, only for the dodgiest of dodgy folk.

But on another note, these are the bikini bottoms I've seen but think I can't really start buying holiday bikinis just yet.



But I do want these just to have super tanlines after. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Look, I could be as stylish as you.....
> 
> View attachment 143652
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Yes, moustaches are a strict no-no, only for the dodgiest of dodgy folk.
> 
> But on another note, these are the bikini bottoms I've seen but think I can't really start buying holiday bikinis just yet.
> 
> View attachment 143653
> 
> 
> But I do want these just to have super tanlines after. :lol:


Get both!

Go Go Go


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Get both!
> 
> Go Go Go


Bikini bottoms yes, but I really can't bring myself to accept the moustaches so you will have to be unique.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Bikini bottoms yes, but I really can't bring myself to accept the moustaches so you will have to be unique.


Pic upon purchase 

Haha, I shall remain unique. Matching socks too :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pic upon purchase
> 
> Haha, I shall remain unique. Matching socks too :lol:


Matching socks???? Da fuq is wrong with you Kev?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Matching socks???? Da fuq is wrong with you Kev?


All Christmas gifts lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> All Christmas gifts lol


Ok, will let you off this time but you still now remind me of the most famous dodgy tash man....Mr Webster! But please no more moustaches. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

So all set for first day of new plan tomorrow and mega excited!!! :bounce: Realllllllly excited!!!! Super excited!!!!!!!! 

The plan has a three week rotation, 1st week is light weight, high rep. Tomorrow will be quads & bi's. Diet is also very different, protein stays the same, but carbs and fats increase, then increase steadily over 12 weeks dependant on each weeks weight.

Also have been only having carbs in the morning and post workout, but now adding them pre and intra workout. All change with this new plan and I'm feeling like I'm starting all over again. Think my body isn't challenged enough anymore and has got used to what I've been doing for a long time. I always tend to change something within a session and push to the max, but generally training has become stagnant and repetitive now so need to challange it and beast it!!!! 

Anyway, fasted HIIT on rower this morning and a 2nd shoulders blast, chest & abs done. And another weekend flown by at super sonic speed!


----------



## TELBOR

HIGH FIVE :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> HIGH FIVE :beer:


----------



## Jay.32

Very possative in here babe :thumbup1: xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Very possative in here babe :thumbup1: xx


Yep, excited to be starting a new training plan, time to be challenged! :thumbup1: x


----------



## Keeks

Eeeeek, 1st session of new plan done and I nearly cried! It was soooo tough, but felt good! :thumbup1:

Quads & bi's - all done x 3 sets, 20 reps, rest then 5 reps, rest and a further 5 reps.

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Seated db curls

Cable curls with rope

Concentration curls

Had to do the sideways crab down the stairs after, and nearly fell.


----------



## 25434

Oh yes! That familiar sideways crab....I know it well.....unless I'm busy doing the headlong started and can't stop forward tilt resulting in me face planting....lol.....the joys of leg day.....


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Oh yes! That familiar sideways crab....I know it well.....unless I'm busy doing the headlong started and can't stop forward tilt resulting in me face planting....lol.....the joys of leg day.....


Ha ha, it was pure comedy and pure torture, awful dark concrete steps which are evil after leg day. I demand a stair lift!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

:crying: I'm broken, legs in bits and even got bicep doms which I hardly ever get. I even got stuck when I bent over this morning as I'm still a clumsy ass and drop everything I seem to touch.

Fasted cardio done on rower which was evil, shoulders tonight.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :crying: I'm broken, legs in bits and even got bicep doms which I hardly ever get. I even got stuck when I bent over this morning as I'm still a clumsy ass and drop everything I seem to touch.
> 
> Fasted cardio done on rower which was evil, shoulders tonight.


Man the fùck up!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Man the fùck up!!


Ahh, the joys of being a girl.....absolutely no need to mtfu!  And besides, I don't want balls, they wouldn't fit in my bikinis!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh, the joys of being a girl.....absolutely no need to mtfu!  And besides, I don't want balls, they wouldn't fit in my bikinis!


Tuck them in your bum cheeks 

Anyway, on your new routine with this 20 reps, 5 then 5 was the weight something you knew would be achievable and needs adjusting as you get use to it ?

I'd mess up and go in too heavy or too light lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Tuck them in your bum cheeks
> 
> Anyway, on your new routine with this 20 reps, 5 then 5 was the weight something you knew would be achievable and needs adjusting as you get use to it ?
> 
> I'd mess up and go in too heavy or too light lol


Nah, I'll just do without the balls thank you very much and be a whiney girl! 

I'm used to doing high reps so sort of had an idea of what I could do, although on the last set of leg ext's I dropped the weight. Next week its a heavy week and that will tax me as although I've been going heavier lately, still will need to adjust I reckon.

Also.......I'm sore......ouch! :crying: :crying: :crying: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Check this out for progress.......4 types of veg......TOUGHING! But only tiny pieces of veg so it's perfectly acceptable. 

Yes I know I'm bat sh1t!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> View attachment 143811
> 
> 
> Check this out for progress.......4 types of veg......TOUGHING! But only tiny pieces of veg so it's perfectly acceptable.
> 
> Yes I know I'm bat sh1t!


You ok? :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Mentalist :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Nah, I'll just do without the balls thank you very much and be a whiney girl!
> 
> I'm used to doing high reps so sort of had an idea of what I could do, although on the last set of leg ext's I dropped the weight. Next week its a heavy week and that will tax me as although I've been going heavier lately, still will need to adjust I reckon.
> 
> Also.......*I'm sore......ouch*! :crying: :crying: :crying: :lol:


I give great stress relieving/muscle repairing massages :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You ok? :lol:


I don't know what you mean?! :lol:



Ginger Ben said:


> Mentalist :lol:


Now come on Ben, I'm mental for separating my food, mental for not my separating food, there's no pleasing some people!!  :lol:



Chelsea said:


> I give great stress relieving/muscle repairing massages :innocent:


Well so do I!  Although I bet yours are accompanied by a serious case of wandering hand syndrome. :sneaky2: :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders destroyed! :crying:

Same reps/sets as last night for the following -

Seated db press

Standing lat raises

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises

Felt like they were on fire, great session!!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> View attachment 143811
> 
> 
> Check this out for progress.......4 types of veg......TOUGHING! But only tiny pieces of veg so it's perfectly acceptable.
> 
> Yes I know I'm bat sh1t!


omg... are you ok???? very worried about my girl now.. xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> omg... are you ok???? very worried about my girl now.. xx


Ha ha, enough food craziness yesterday with that so back to brocolli today.  x


----------



## Keeks

Dead....that is all! :sleeping:

Fasted cardio, HIIT on rower then back tonight, then another HIIT session on rower as was quite restless when I got in as hit stims this afternoon. Now I'm crashing and am throughly dead.

Back - same reps/sets as previous sessions

Close grip seated row

Wide grip pull downs

Bent over row

Wide grip seated row


----------



## Jay.32

Mornihg honey... x


----------



## TELBOR

Jay.32 said:


> Mornihg honey... x


Morning Jay :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Mornihg honey... x





R0BLET said:


> Morning Jay :wub:


Aww you guys....get a room! :lol:

Morning all!


----------



## Jay.32

R0BLET said:


> Morning Jay :wub:


Morning s*x bomb :tongue: :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Urgh.....think im starting with a bug or even worse....man flu! :crying: Feeling pretty ropey and getting worse, need my bed.

Fasted hiit on rower this morning and after that I felt more fooked than usual and as the mornings progressed, headache and sore throat have come on along with just a general yuk feeling.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Urgh.....think im starting with a bug or even worse....man flu! :crying: Feeling pretty ropey and getting worse, need my bed.
> 
> Fasted hiit on rower this morning and after that I felt more fooked than usual and as the mornings progressed, headache and sore throat have come on along with just a general yuk feeling.


I think someone needs a cwtch!!! Keeks that means a hug lol..

Sofa, magazines and soup xx


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sick again!? Mtfu soldier


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Sick again!? Mtfu soldier


Agreed


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> I think someone needs a cwtch!!! Keeks that means a hug lol..
> 
> Sofa, magazines and soup xx


Lol, yep a cwtch needed, but don't do magazines or soup. x



Ginger Ben said:


> Sick again!? Mtfu soldier


Erm, de ja vu.......We've been through this, absolutely no need for me to mtfu, I'm a girl! So therefore I'm being whiney and need my bed, chocolates, drugs and a cuddle.....super girly! 



R0BLET said:


> Agreed


Its you and your sickly germs, passing them onto me! And again, I'm not manning up, no balls here, just a whiney girl! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Well so do I!  Although I bet yours are accompanied by a serious case of wandering hand syndrome. :sneaky2: :tongue:


So you've heard the rumours 

Sometimes its wandering c0ck too


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> So you've heard the rumours
> 
> Sometimes its wandering c0ck too


Sometimes?!?! Only sometimes?!?!? OMG, what have you done with Chelsea? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Sometimes?!?! Only sometimes?!?!? OMG, what have you done with Chelsea? :lol:


 :lol: ok my bad.......always........especially wanders round the back door, he's cheeky like that


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: ok my bad.......always........especially wanders round the back door, he's cheeky like that


Now that sounds more like you, and mini Chelsea sounds just as pervy as big Chelsea. :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Now that sounds more like you, and mini Chelsea sounds just as pervy as big Chelsea. :tongue:


He's just as vascular as Big Chelsea and more than capable of lunging in front of himself for many a rep too


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> He's just as vascular as Big Chelsea and more than capable of lunging in front of himself for many a rep too


Is he now?! :sneaky2: Proof? :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Is he now?! :sneaky2: Proof? :whistling:


The proof will be in your pudding.......

Pudding = back pus$y


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> The proof will be in your pudding.......
> 
> Pudding = back pus$y


Such a way with words! :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Such a way with words! :sneaky2: :lol:


Subtle aren't it? Ive been practising :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Subtle aren't it? Ive been practising :thumbup1:


Definitely no misunderstanding you! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Its you and your sickly germs, passing them onto me! And again, I'm not manning up, no balls here, just a whiney girl! :lol:


Well I did say you can catch my germs from my little swimmers


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Well I did say you can catch my germs from my little swimmers


You said no such thing! :nono: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You said no such thing! :nono: :lol:


I did, but you had a mouthful so couldn't say no :lol:

Was a good night dat àss


----------



## Keeks

Moan continuing........

I feel rough as, just so yuk. So tucked up in bed already. 

Gym done, but it was a real effort, and nearly sacked it off, but after cold/flu tablets and caffiene I did feel a bit better so got the session in.

Chest, abs & calves all done with same reps/sets as previous sessions this week

Chest

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Machine press

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench

Crunches on a bench

Calves

Standing calf raises (fish foot still niggling so this was an a$$)

Very much in need of weekend, and my parents arre having my cats too this weekend so no early morning, just me myself and I with a box of Thorntons, and holiday planning with the girls on Sunday, wicked!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Bless ya. I'm not far behind you! Need a good nights sleep 

Liking this new routine?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I did, but you had a mouthful so couldn't say no :lol:
> 
> Was a good night dat àss


 mg: You definately did not!! :lol:

You GN boys, pure filth!!! :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: You definately did not!! :lol:
> 
> You GN boys, pure filth!!! :sneaky2: :lol:


We aim to please


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Bless ya. I'm not far behind you! Need a good nights sleep
> 
> Liking this new routine?


ARGH, what you doing behind me?! :lol:

Yeah I'm enjoying the change, and realising that although I thought I was pushing myself every session, now have realised that there was more push to be done, so feeling more motivated now. Think I'd just got used to my training/routine/diet and it was lacking a bit of uumph!

Feeling really good and postive about it all at the moment.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> We aim to please


Hmmm, I'll stick to my earlier comment.......FILTH!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

To much filth in here!!! this needs to be 18 rated. :ban:


----------



## Keeks

Still feeling off today but it's rest day and most important.......Friday! 

No fasted cardio and will see how I feel tonight for a possible cardio session tonight.

With new diet I need to be keeping an eye on weight as I'm gradually increasing carbs over 12 weeks, then stay at that for a further 8 weeks and felt although an increase in carbs and fats this week I've been feeling hungrier, and appetite is slightly better now too, just struggling with the odd meal here and there and stepped on scales this morning to a drop in weight, so happy with that, so can increase again next week......more carbs!  If weight has gone up over 2lbs in a week there won't be an increase the week after.

Various doms still so hot soak on the cards tonight, heaven!


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> To much filth in here!!! this needs to be 18 rated. :ban:


It's them GN boys, they're very bad! :lol:

Happy Friday!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> It's them GN boys, they're very bad! :lol:
> 
> Happy Friday!


GN


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> GN


Go nutrition, although in this case more like ginormously naughty boys!


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Go nutrition, although in this case more like ginormously naughty boys!


Do these GN boys realise we are in love and planning our wedding ffs...

@Milky come and sort these pervs out.


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Do these GN boys realise we are in love and planning our wedding ffs...
> 
> @Milky come and sort these pervs out.


Ha ha, daft s0d. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ahhhh, thank god it's weekend! 

Ditched cardio tonight as still not feeling 100%, so thought a complete rest day will do me good, ready to get back on it tomorrow. Still feels weird having a complete rest with no cardio, I feel guilty and lazy for not doing anything.

Anyway, chilled weekend planned and thinking of Dominoes for a treat tomorrow. :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahhhh, thank god it's weekend!
> 
> Ditched cardio tonight as still not feeling 100%, so thought a complete rest day will do me good, ready to get back on it tomorrow. Still feels weird having a complete rest with no cardio, I feel guilty and lazy for not doing anything.
> 
> Anyway, chilled weekend planned and thinking of Dominoes for a treat tomorrow. :drool:


Tomorrow's treats...... I approve :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Tomorrow's treats...... I approve :beer:


Ahh you see I was only thinking about it, but now you've said that it looks like I have to get one doesn't it?! Ok then, you've twisted my arm.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh you see I was only thinking about it, but now you've said that it looks like I have to get one doesn't it?! Ok then, you've twisted my arm.


Easily influenced :lol:

I prefer Pizza Hut tbh, maybe it's my local dominoes that's just not great !!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Easily influenced :lol:
> 
> I prefer Pizza Hut tbh, maybe it's my local dominoes that's just not great !!


Lol, I've been thinking about Dominoes all day, was even perving over the menu on my lunch. :lol:

Haven't had Pizza Hut for years, there's not one in my area but Dominoes are just fine.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Easily influenced :lol:
> 
> I prefer Pizza Hut tbh, maybe it's my local dominoes that's just not great !!


Pizza hut is hideous around here. Really bad actually. Papa johns or dominos ftw


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Pizza hut is hideous around here. Really bad actually. Papa johns or dominos ftw


Papa johns?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Papa johns?!


Yeah. You not have them oop north?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah. You not have them oop north?


Not round here anyway, never heard of it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just like dominos really only better IMO


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Just like dominos really only better IMO


Erm, is that possible?! Next time you have one, I need pics please. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Roger will do


----------



## Keeks

Oh my.........



No other words needed! :drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Excellent work!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Excellent work!


Well, there was a slight problem which was I went to order online, I saw the large pizzas were on offer, cheaper than the small size, so I had to get a large one! :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Well, there was a slight problem which was I went to order online, I saw the large pizzas were on offer, cheaper than the small size, so I had to get a large one! :whistling:


That's my girl :beer:

Looks amazing!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Well, there was a slight problem which was I went to order online, I saw the large pizzas were on offer, cheaper than the small size, so I had to get a large one! :whistling:


I see no problem


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> That's my girl :beer:
> 
> Looks amazing!!!


It was! AWESOME!!!!!! SERIOUSLY AWESOME!!!



Ginger Ben said:


> I see no problem


Ha ha, well I feel better now and not as guilty. Value for money, so really I was saving myself money which is always good.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> It was! AWESOME!!!!!! SERIOUSLY AWESOME!!!
> 
> Ha ha, well I feel better now and not as guilty. Value for money, so really I was saving myself money which is always good.


What's next then....desert.... Sweets..... Choc?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> What's next then....desert.... Sweets..... Choc?


A few chocs me thinks then blue vest and onesie going on and I'm off out to my mates thank god, otherwise I reckon I'd just eat loads of rubbish tonight.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> A few chocs me thinks then blue vest and onesie going on and I'm off out to my mates thank god, otherwise I reckon I'd just eat loads of rubbish tonight.


Pics of blue vest


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pics of blue vest


Ha ha, maybe, but I'm seriously rocking it tonight, blue Supergirl vest under my BOOM leopard print onesie!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, maybe, but I'm seriously rocking it tonight, blue Supergirl vest under my BOOM leopard print onesie!


You've seen my blue vest and my moustache joggers.... I think I deserve to see this


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> A few chocs me thinks then blue vest and onesie going on and I'm off out to my mates thank god, otherwise I reckon I'd just eat loads of rubbish tonight.


Pyjama party!? Pics needed


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pyjama party!? Pics needed


Hoping it's a les fest aren't you :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hoping it's a les fest aren't you :lol:


Who, me?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Who, me?


Makes 2 of us then :ban:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Makes 2 of us then :ban:


3. You know keeks is hoping it goes that way too. All girls secretly fancy other girls :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> 3. You know keeks is hoping it goes that way too. All girls secretly fancy other girls :lol:


Is that a fact?

So when I've asked my missus if she'll les off with her mates NO actually means YES deep inside.....

I'll keep trying :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Is that a fact?
> 
> So when I've asked my missus if she'll les off with her mates NO actually means YES deep inside.....
> 
> I'll keep trying :lol:


It means yes just not when you're there lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> It means yes just not when you're there lol


Hmmm, best get some cameras set up


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, best get some cameras set up


Yes, yes definitely do that


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes, yes definitely do that


I'll get on it mate 

Bet keeks is balls deep in beef curtains by now - it's a new side off the dominoes menu :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'll get on it mate
> 
> Bet keeks is balls deep in beef curtains by now - it's a new side off the dominoes menu :lol:


Beef curtains with a stuffed hotdog crust


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Beef curtains with a stuffed hotdog crust


PMSL


----------



## Keeks

:lol: :lol: :lol: You guys!!!

Sorry to disappoint, but no pics and no les fest either. :thumbdown:

Basically we were too busy having a naked pillow fight tournament to take pics, and after the tournament we were way too tired for a les off so we just had a big group cuddle.  Was an ace night! :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Right, off season pic update, eeeek! This is the bit I dont like, its good to do progress pics when prepping as your constantly improving and shrinking, but dont like the opposite when I'm growing.

So since last comp, which was 9 weeks ago, I'm now about 16lbs heavier. Its been a gradual increase, generally approx 2lbs a week and the initial rebound, and before Xmas I was 130lbs, so enjoying xmas and treats/family meals and being out of diet routine a lot, I havent done too bad really. Also appetite has been hit & miss so has probably paid a part in it too.

Measurements have increased but again, not as bad as previous off-seasons, but I always pile the weight on around bum/thighs and lower belly so am now sporting a rather wobbly pot-belly and thighs and bum seem pretty big and wobbly, which I really dont like. I think this has been the longest off-season period I've had in about two years, and I'm at the lowest off-season weight I've been so overall I'm happy with that. And now I dont even know what my normal weight would be so have no basis to think I should be weighing XXX lbs.

Very focused at the minute though, really enjoying new routine and diet, and although feeling guilty as things like skipping a cardio session or having a Dominoes :drool: I dont want to be so regimented that I cant do it. I'm not competing this year so have to learn to relax more and just enjoy having a year out.


----------



## TELBOR

Looking great keeks :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Looking great keeks :beer:


Cheers Rob. Getting my head round the difference from prep pics, but I need to grow so needs must!

And will get a blue vest pic later! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Its either the mirror or you Keeks, but I go all wobbly when I see those pics. Looking great! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking fabulous as always keeks, don't worry about the pizza, easy for me to say


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Its either the mirror or you Keeks, but I go all wobbly when I see those pics. Looking great! :thumb:


Ha ha, its the wobbly mirror for sure! Thank you. :thumbup1:



Yumms said:


> Looking fabulous as always keeks, don't worry about the pizza, easy for me to say


Cheers hun.  I know I need to just chill out more and I am doing, but then still think, oh heck....guilty, at times!!


----------



## Lukehh

cracking figure, deffo an inspiration to many girls. my gf has just started lifting weights (2 upper body and 2 leg days per week) after 2 years of doing just cardio and she is in awe of your body! so less self hating (like we all flipping do) and more self loving! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Lukehh said:


> cracking figure, deffo an inspiration to many girls. my gf has just started lifting weights (2 upper body and 2 leg days per week) after 2 years of doing just cardio and she is in awe of your body! so less self hating (like we all flipping do) and more self loving! :thumb:


Aww thank you. 

Thats great about your gf, always great to hear the difference when girls hit the weights instead of being scared of them, makes all the difference to a good physique. And the way she is now seeing her body is awesome. :thumbup1: The way we see ourselves/confidence is a big thing, so to be more self loving is ace. I suffer with confidence issues, so know the self-hating part well, but feel like since I've been training, it has made a big difference to that aspect.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Cheers Rob. Getting my head round the difference from prep pics, but I need to grow so needs must!
> 
> And will get a blue vest pic later! :lol:


Blue vest..... Talk to me :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Where's weekend gone?! :confused1: Have a had a lovely stress-free chilled one, with treats, catch up and giggles with my mates and catching up with family.

Training wise, yesterday I did fasted HIIT on rower, then hams, then today no cardio but tri's and abs. Tri's were beasted and fooked well & truly, hams were too but slightly less ham work with new routine than I'm used to so was more manageable.

Saturday - Hams

Lying leg curls

Standing leg curls

Wide stance SLDL's

Pevlic lifts

Tri's & abs - Sunday

Bar pull downs

V Bar push downs

Rope pull downs

EZ bar skull crashers

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench

Crunches


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Blue vest..... Talk to me :lol:


Ha ha, I got a blue vest pic earlier, gimme five.


----------



## Keeks

Blue vest...........



:lol: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Blue vest...........
> 
> View attachment 144165
> 
> 
> :lol: :bounce: :lol:


Hubba hubba :wub:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Hubba hubba :wub:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I love my Supergirl pj's, I also have Wonder Woman ones too! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I love my Supergirl pj's, I also have Wonder Woman ones too! :thumb:


Suits you 

Pics of Wonder Woman too :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pics of matching hot pants


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics of matching hot pants


I was going to say thong but didn't want to come across a little pervy


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Suits you
> 
> Pics of Wonder Woman too :lol:





Ginger Ben said:


> Pics of matching hot pants


 :lol: Come on guys, I dont do pics on request!! But the bottoms to both are shorts, Wonder Woman ones are short shorts too!

I also have more sensible grey Supergirl pj's with t-shirt and proper full length bottoms....pics of them? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I was going to say thong but didn't want to come across a little pervy


You pervy? Wouldnt think that, especially after last nights lessy thoughts! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Come on guys, I dont do pics on request!! But the bottoms to both are shorts, Wonder Woman ones are short shorts too!
> 
> I also have more sensible grey Supergirl pj's with t-shirt and proper full length bottoms....pics of them? :lol:


But do you have any moustache PJ's?

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> But do you have any moustache PJ's?
> 
> :lol:


NO! :nono: And even if I did, I wouldn't admit to it. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ouch, I've broken my tri's! :crying: Worst doms ever. Woke up and put my arms behind my head to stretch and turned into ultimate potty mouth. Then did fasted hiit on rower which wasn't good, more potty mouth. :cursing:

Anyway, upping carbs this week, and just been sorting my days food and there seems loads, so hoping I can get through it all.

Heavy week this week which I'm looking forward to, quads and bi's tonight.

Have a good one all.


----------



## Gary29

Looking great in those latest pics @Keeks, quads look really good (and glutes naturally!)


----------



## Keeks

Gary29 said:


> Looking great in those latest pics @Keeks, quads look really good (and glutes naturally!)


Ahh thank you.  I always struggle to adjust to how I look off season, but it's gotta be done. Lol, I do wish for smaller quads at times, but they do look good on stage if I hit decent condition, and same for glutes, lol.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Right, off season pic update, eeeek! This is the bit I dont like, its good to do progress pics when prepping as your constantly improving and shrinking, but dont like the opposite when I'm growing.
> 
> So since last comp, which was 9 weeks ago, I'm now about 16lbs heavier. Its been a gradual increase, generally approx 2lbs a week and the initial rebound, and before Xmas I was 130lbs, so enjoying xmas and treats/family meals and being out of diet routine a lot, I havent done too bad really. Also appetite has been hit & miss so has probably paid a part in it too.
> 
> Measurements have increased but again, not as bad as previous off-seasons, but I always pile the weight on around bum/thighs and lower belly so am now sporting a rather wobbly pot-belly and thighs and bum seem pretty big and wobbly, which I really dont like. I think this has been the longest off-season period I've had in about two years, and I'm at the lowest off-season weight I've been so overall I'm happy with that. And now I dont even know what my normal weight would be so have no basis to think I should be weighing XXX lbs.
> 
> Very focused at the minute though, really enjoying new routine and diet, and although feeling guilty as things like skipping a cardio session or having a Dominoes :drool: I dont want to be so regimented that I cant do it. I'm not competing this year so have to learn to relax more and just enjoy having a year out.


Morning wifey, quads & glutes look great...

How was your weekend x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Morning wifey, quads & glutes look great...
> 
> How was your weekend x


Morning and thank you. Still adjusting to off-season look, lol.

Was lovely thanks, nice chilled one, you? x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Morning and thank you. Still adjusting to off-season look, lol.
> 
> Was lovely thanks, nice chilled one, you? x


Not bad hun, managed to go surfing sunday morning... so that was a good 2 hours of cardio!!! then it all went down hill coz I had to do house work lol xx


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Not bad hun, managed to go surfing sunday morning... so that was a good 2 hours of cardio!!! then it all went down hill coz I had to do house work lol xx


Good stuff, well deserved me time eh?! Ha ha, I didn't get round to my housework so it awaits me tonight. x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Good stuff, well deserved me time eh?! Ha ha, I didn't get round to my housework so it awaits me tonight. x


I will pop over at 6pm.. and we will do the house work together :wink:


----------



## Keeks

Quads & bi's beasted and really enjoyed a heavy session. Still not sure of weights etc and what I can do, but pushed myself tonight so that the last few reps of each set got tough and felt I did ok.

This week will be heavy, with reps of 10, 8 and 6 or 12, 10 and 8, 3 x full working sets with a light warm up set for each exercise.

Quads - 12, 10 and 8 reps

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Bi's - 10, 8 and 6 reps

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

Concentration curls

And I have a new love :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Progress pics......from last week to this week :thumb:





The veg is getting bigger and it's still touching!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Progress pics......from last week to this week :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 144242
> 
> 
> View attachment 144243
> 
> 
> The veg is getting bigger and it's still touching!


is that sweet n sour sauce on the veg


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> is that sweet n sour sauce on the veg


No it was nandos peri peri sauce, v hot so now I have a runny nose. :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No it was nandos peri peri sauce, v hot so now I have a runny nose. :lol:


close enough


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> close enough


Was lovely! Even if the veg was touching! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Was lovely! Even if the veg was touching! :cursing: :lol:


at this rate you will be getting rid of ya speacial plates soon


----------



## Ginger Ben

Da fvck!?


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Da fvck!?


She's pushing boundaries to say the least!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> at this rate you will be getting rid of ya speacial plates soon


NEVER!!!!!! :cursing:



Ginger Ben said:


> Da fvck!?


Exactly.....pure bat sh1t!!!! :lol:



R0BLET said:


> She's pushing boundaries to say the least!!


Pushing boundaries....more like I've gone mental!


----------



## H10dst

This journal has turned into a proper porn fest!!! And I've missed it all!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> This journal has turned into a proper porn fest!!! And I've missed it all!!!!


I can honestly say it's everyone else.....I'm positively angelic! :devil2:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I can honestly say it's everyone else.....I'm positively angelic! :devil2:


You've changed!!!! Defo going to try and pop back in here more often!! Don't want to miss out on another super girl pic


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You've changed!!!! Defo going to try and pop back in here more often!! Don't want to miss out on another super girl pic


I'm more saintly than a saint I am! :innocent:

Ha ha, blue vests rule! :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> I'm more saintly than a saint I am! :innocent:
> 
> Ha ha, blue vests rule! :lol:


Yeah Yeah!!!! Blue vests do look good, I'll hang around a bit for pics of the short shorts


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah Yeah!!!! Blue vests do look good, I'll hang around a bit for pics of the short shorts


Ha ha, short pics ain't happening! :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, short pics ain't happening! :lol:


Boo!!!!! Anyway it sounds like your a happy teapot again now so that's good.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Boo!!!!! Anyway it sounds like your a happy teapot again now so that's good.


Ha ha, yes a lot more chilled now for the moment. Knowing course of action for the next few months health wise has helped settle me, so feel a bit more like I can make plans and have had my own space recently, which again has helped settle me further. :thumbup1:

Hope things are ok with you anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower, then shoulders tonight....heavy!  And I really enjoyed it, and although not used to lifting that heavy, was petty happy with how I did and know that I haven't been pushing like I should've been when going a bit heavier, but pushed tonight and had some good lifts.

Shoulders - One warm up set for each exercise (20 reps) then 10, 8 and 6 reps

Machine press

Standing lat raises

Rear delt raises

Front db raises


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cracking out the pink db's eh?! Be pushing more that @R0BLET soon :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Cracking out the pink db's eh?! Be pushing more that @R0BLET soon :lol:


 :lol: I tell you, I was all over them 0.5kg db's, next session, the 1kgs are getting it! :angry:  Thatll show @R0BLET a thing or two! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yes a lot more chilled now for the moment. Knowing course of action for the next few months health wise has helped settle me, so feel a bit more like I can make plans and have had my own space recently, which again has helped settle me further. :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope things are ok with you anyway.


Good glad everything is coming together. I'm pretty good too actually training started to click into place again now and diet not tooooo bad, although I still can't resist the odd cheeky biscuit 

Brought some thermobol (?) from my protein to kick start some fat loss, not sure about fat loss but the focus and energy I've had since taking them is ace!! Again it's probably placebo effect but it's good enough for me.

I'll try and pop in like I used to especially if there's more super girl pics!!!

Glad your back to "normal" 

Xx


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Cracking out the pink db's eh?! Be pushing more that @R0BLET soon :lol:


Nob :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: I tell you, I was all over them 0.5kg db's, next session, the 1kgs are getting it! :angry:  Thatll show @R0BLET a thing or two! :thumb:


Double nob :lol:

P.S feel free to show me a thing or two mg:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Good glad everything is coming together. I'm pretty good too actually training started to click into place again now and diet not tooooo bad, although I still can't resist the odd cheeky biscuit
> 
> Brought some thermobol (?) from my protein to kick start some fat loss, not sure about fat loss but the focus and energy I've had since taking them is ace!! Again it's probably placebo effect but it's good enough for me.
> 
> I'll try and pop in like I used to especially if there's more super girl pics!!!
> 
> Glad your back to "normal"
> 
> Xx


Ha ha, I'll never be normal! 

Well its good to be feeling focused and motivated, so placebo or not, all good! And the odd biscuit never hurts. Good good! :thumbup1:

Ha ha, I've done the Super girl vest pic, no more! :lol: x


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Double nob :lol:
> 
> P.S feel free to show me a thing or two mg:


Double nob, is that me and my micro pen1s? Thanks! :thumb:

Ha ha, we'll get our blue vests on and have a pink db arms session, that's right.....ARMS! We'll show them db's a thing or two! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Double nob, is that me and my micro pen1s? Thanks! :thumb:
> 
> Ha ha, we'll get our blue vests on and have a pink db arms session, that's right.....ARMS! We'll show them db's a thing or two! :thumbup1:


PMSL

Look forward to it


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower, but nearly wasn't as I soooo wanted to stay in bed. 

Back tonight and had a really good session, short and sweet but really enjoyed it.  Still not sure of how heavy I can go, so more using this first week in my tri-phase training to see what I can do, then really push it for the next heavy week. I've never so much bothered about numbers, and as my training has usally been lighter with more reps, haven't a clue what I should be lifting and what I am actually capable so it's a real learning curve for me at the moment. Also not sure of weights on all machines.

Back - All exercises done with a 20 rep warm up

Close grip seated row - 10, 8, 6 reps

Wide grip pull downs - 10, 8, 6 reps

One arm db rows (Done with 15kg dbs, then 17.5kg and last set with 20kg- PB:thumbup1

Wide grip seated row - 12, 10, 8 reps

Also happy as Wednesdays are always a tough day at work and am always knackered Wednesday gym time, so again was happy with tonights session even though tired, happy with my lifting.


----------



## BestBefore1989

:bounce: New PB :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: New PB :bounce:


Yay, was quite chuffed! Backs in bits today though....hot soak and back rub needed! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> ....hot soak and back rub needed! :thumbup1:


Form a line everyone


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Form a line everyone


 :lol: :lol: Or multiple massage!! :thumb: All hands on deck!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: Or multiple massage!! :thumb: All hands on deck!


:laugh:.....always happy to help


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:.....always happy to help


Seriously, if you come and give me a back rub now, I will love you forever and ever!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Seriously, if you come and give me a back rub now, I will love you forever and ever!


Pm me your ware abouts then 

P.S

I wouldn't know what the fook I"ll be doing but I'll give ya one anyway


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Pm me your ware abouts then
> 
> P.S
> 
> I wouldn't know what the fook I"ll be doing but I'll give ya one anyway


 mg: You'll give me one?! Cheeky!! But I still want a back rub too!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: You'll give me one?! Cheeky!! But I still want a back rub too!


no who's being cheeky I was still talking about back rubs:innocent: :whistling: , yeh yeh I'll to ya back if you do me aswell got to get my self ready for hitting the gym again this weekend


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> no who's being cheeky I was still talking about back rubs:innocent: :whistling: , yeh yeh I'll to ya back if you do me aswell got to get my self ready for hitting the gym again this weekend


Yeah, so was I! :innocent: :whistling: :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:

Deal then, you do me and I'll do you......back rubs of course! :tongue:

Yay, you getting back on it again now? Adjusting more to new work hours?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yeah, so was I! :innocent: :whistling: :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:
> 
> Deal then, you do me and I'll do you......back rubs of course! :tongue:
> 
> Yay, you getting back on it again now? Adjusting more to new work hours?


 :sneaky2: ...deal....yeh life is better had two weeks off now which had flown and stress is down so feel ready to hit it hard and change things up :thumb: but hours are killing me a little but naother week or so and I'll be used to it just got to think about the extra money for a bit


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :sneaky2: ...deal....yeh life is better had two weeks off now which had flown and stress is down so feel ready to hit it hard and change things up :thumb: but hours are killing me a little but naother week or so and I'll be used to it just got to think about the extra money for a bit


Ahh glad to hear things are picking up for you, life can be sh1t but things always do get better! :thumbup1: And another week or two and like you said, you'll get used to it. Then time to hit it hard!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh glad to hear things are picking up for you, life can be sh1t but things always do get better! :thumbup1: And another week or two and like you said, you'll get used to it. Then time to hit it hard!


yeh going to try and get to the gym sunday so going to be interesting


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh going to try and get to the gym sunday so going to be interesting


You'll be sore as fvck! You'll need a back rub afterwards! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Still adjusting to new diet, and upping macros week by week (dependant on previous weeks weight increase) but seem to be struggling with my afternoon meal, so have ditched a proper meal for a shake and rice cakes. Seems to be more manageable and although not ideal, at least it's not as over-facing as another meal.

Again, still feeling slightly knocked off food at times, but slightly better than it has been recently, and even more so now I've changed mid-afternoon meal. Happy days! :thumbup1:

And its been snowing this afternoon....NO!!!!! Hopefully it doesn't get worse, so I can still do normal gym session tonight but if it carries on, then will be going home before the roads get too bad.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You'll be sore as fvck! You'll need a back rub afterwards! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: yeh but think it going to be more than a back rub


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: :lol: yeh but think it going to be more than a back rub


 mg: Now who's being cheeky?! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: Now who's being cheeky?! :lol:


well it's going to be full body workouts for a bit so course it is so now who's being cheecky.....you still offering thou?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> well it's going to be full body workouts for a bit so course it is so now who's being cheecky.....you still offering thou?


You...you're being very cheeky! :tongue: But yeah, full body rub for full body rub! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You...you're being very cheeky! :tongue: But yeah, full body rub for full body rub! :thumbup1:


I'm going to be mentioned in the "Creapy" thread Ewan has made a this rate....but as it's you go on then deal :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Right, off season pic update, eeeek! This is the bit I dont like, its good to do progress pics when prepping as your constantly improving and shrinking, but dont like the opposite when I'm growing.
> 
> So since last comp, which was 9 weeks ago, I'm now about 16lbs heavier. Its been a gradual increase, generally approx 2lbs a week and the initial rebound, and before Xmas I was 130lbs, so enjoying xmas and treats/family meals and being out of diet routine a lot, I havent done too bad really. Also appetite has been hit & miss so has probably paid a part in it too.
> 
> Measurements have increased but again, not as bad as previous off-seasons, but I always pile the weight on around bum/thighs and lower belly so am now sporting a rather wobbly pot-belly and thighs and bum seem pretty big and wobbly, which I really dont like. I think this has been the longest off-season period I've had in about two years, and I'm at the lowest off-season weight I've been so overall I'm happy with that. And now I dont even know what my normal weight would be so have no basis to think I should be weighing XXX lbs.
> 
> Very focused at the minute though, really enjoying new routine and diet, and although feeling guilty as things like skipping a cardio session or having a Dominoes :drool: I dont want to be so regimented that I cant do it. I'm not competing this year so have to learn to relax more and just enjoy having a year out.


Oh my......... mg:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Still adjusting to new diet, and upping macros week by week (dependant on previous weeks weight increase) but seem to be struggling with my afternoon meal, so have ditched a proper meal for a shake and rice cakes. Seems to be more manageable and although not ideal, at least it's not as over-facing as another meal.
> 
> Again, still feeling slightly knocked off food at times, but slightly better than it has been recently, and even more so now I've changed mid-afternoon meal. Happy days! :thumbup1:
> 
> And its been snowing this afternoon....NO!!!!! Hopefully it doesn't get worse, so I can still do normal gym session tonight but if it carries on, then will be going home before the roads get too bad.


a sh!t snow is on the way :no:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I'm going to be mentioned in the "Creapy" thread Ewan has made a this rate....but as it's you go on then deal :thumbup1: :lol:


I won't mention you if you don't mention me! :tongue: 



Suprakill4 said:


> Oh my......... mg:


 mg: I've got an excuse, I'm off-season! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> a sh!t snow is on the way :no:


Ours has stopped at the minute thank god! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I won't mention you if you don't mention me! :tongue:


I knew there was a reason why I really liked you :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ours has stopped at the minute thank god! :thumbup1:


yeh but which way is it bloody going I'm not that far from ya and I'm at work till 7


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I knew there was a reason why I really liked you :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> I won't mention you if you don't mention me! :tongue:
> 
> mg: I've got an excuse, I'm off-season! :thumbup1:


My comment was about the pic of your bum. Wow. DEFINITELY wasn't a negative comment quite the opposite. Looking good!!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> My comment was about the pic of your bum. Wow. DEFINITELY wasn't a negative comment quite the opposite. Looking good!!!!!!


Ahh I see, thank you and thanks for the reps. :thumbup1:

Quite self-conscious of how I look when off-season, feel huge and still not used to it, but all for the greater good so adapting to it slowly, lol.

Hope you're well anyway.


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Ahh I see, thank you and thanks for the reps. :thumbup1:
> 
> Quite self-conscious of how I look when off-season, feel huge and still not used to it, but all for the greater good so adapting to it slowly, lol.
> 
> Hope you're well anyway.


Well your making off season look good. Still have a tiny waist and good shape. Good hamstrings. I won't talk about your glutes anymore.... Lol.

Yeah I'm not bad thanks apart from a torn quad! Amazing that 3 days ago I can leg press 480kg x 16 no problem, no issues. Then I tense my quads in the bath and tear the quad. Lol. It hopefully isn't too bad but looks prob worse than it is.

Wi have a read through. I stopped reading when saw the pics.

Be good to see you at bodypower as no doubt you'll be going. Say hi cos I won't, I'll avoid everyone unless spoke to as too shy lol.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Well your making off season look good. Still have a tiny waist and good shape. Good hamstrings. I won't talk about your glutes anymore.... Lol.
> 
> Yeah I'm not bad thanks apart from a torn quad! Amazing that 3 days ago I can leg press 480kg x 16 no problem, no issues. Then I tense my quads in the bath and tear the quad. Lol. It hopefully isn't too bad but looks prob worse than it is.
> 
> Wi have a read through. I stopped reading when saw the pics.
> 
> Be good to see you at bodypower as no doubt you'll be going. Say hi cos I won't, I'll avoid everyone unless spoke to as too shy lol.


Ahh thank you, means a lot. This time I've definately approached off-season differently, felt a lot more self-conscious this time so been building up cals slowly, kept cardio in and in a lot better position than I have been in previous off-seasons, and to say it's been the longest period I've had off-season for about two years, I feel a bit better in myself for it.

Waist still 23.5" which I'm surprised at, although this can make lower half look bigger so it's catch 22, lol.

Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope its nothing too bad and fixes up quickly. Bet you were well pee'd off that happening in the bath, lol, as opposed to when training, but usually the case isn't it?! A quick movement or something simple causing problems, s0ds law!

Yep, defo be at bodypower so will look out for you and say hi, but I'm shy in person too so if you see me looking dodgy, that'll be why, lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you, means a lot. This time I've definately approached off-season differently, felt a lot more self-conscious this time so been building up cals slowly, kept cardio in and in a lot better position than I have been in previous off-seasons, and to say it's been the longest period I've had off-season for about two years, I feel a bit better in myself for it.
> 
> Waist still 23.5" which I'm surprised at, although this can make lower half look bigger so it's catch 22, lol.
> 
> Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope its nothing too bad and fixes up quickly. Bet you were well pee'd off that happening in the bath, lol, as opposed to when training, but usually the case isn't it?! A quick movement or something simple causing problems, s0ds law!
> 
> Yep, defo be at bodypower so will look out for you and say hi, but I'm shy in person too so if you see me looking dodgy, that'll be why, lol.


Nahhhh. All looks in good proportion. You know by now you can't look contest shape year round. Have to add some to make progress so just a means to an end goal but suprising how well in shape you've kept. This has been my best 'off season/bulk' to date and heavier than last year yet much leaner. Happy days.

Yeah well it's very very lucky it went when it did instead of on the leg press. That much weight and it going would've been a hell of a lot worse than it is. Probably full detachment.

Lol!!!! I imagine missus will say 'hi this is Kieren' as she will just talk to anybody lol.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Nahhhh. All looks in good proportion. You know by now you can't look contest shape year round. Have to add some to make progress so just a means to an end goal but suprising how well in shape you've kept. This has been my best 'off season/bulk' to date and heavier than last year yet much leaner. Happy days.
> 
> Yeah well it's very very lucky it went when it did instead of on the leg press. That much weight and it going would've been a hell of a lot worse than it is. Probably full detachment.
> 
> Lol!!!! I imagine missus will say 'hi this is Kieren' as she will just talk to anybody lol.


Thanks. That's it, know I can't stay in comp shape all year, and if I can just gain slowly and gradually like I have been doing so far, I think I'll be happy. Been upping carbs & fats this last two weeks as I'm now on a new training/diet, and keeping a close eye on weight going up but so far, my work pants today felt looser and my blouse felt tighter round arms/shoulders, so will be interested in this weeks measurments, as feel like I'm gaining in the right areas.

That's great, you'll be well chuffed with that. Think its great when you can compare to previous bulks etc and can see a diffrence, all great progress! :thumbup1:

Ouch, I dread to think about that, could've caused some serious damage, so yeah, very lucky there.

Ha ha, I'm going with my mate and she's the same, will talk to anyone so between the four of us, we should manage to have a chat, lol.


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good!! I had to go into work to occupational health the other day and people I havnt seen in 3 months (off with bad back) said I look much bigger but have a belly and fat chin. Lmao. Oh well. Just watery and bloated.

Who coaches you again??

Lol. They will prob just end up talking and we will just be looking round. Unless I have some co codamol that day. Stuff makes me chat non stop and feel really lovey with everyone which is seriously not like me lol.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good!! I had to go into work to occupational health the other day and people I havnt seen in 3 months (off with bad back) said I look much bigger but have a belly and fat chin. Lmao. Oh well. Just watery and bloated.
> 
> Who coaches you again??
> 
> Lol. They will prob just end up talking and we will just be looking round. Unless I have some co codamol that day. Stuff makes me chat non stop and feel really lovey with everyone which is seriously not like me lol.


Ha ha, ace they see you're bigger, and bet there's no belly or fat chin! Whats plan after seeing occy health?

I've got a new coach now, a local guy who I've known for a while. He competes etc, knows his stuff, in insane condition but more importantly he's local and think this will benefit me massively when prepping as he can see me more in person which I feel I need to get the best conditioning. He's got a completely different approach to things and I'm enjoying the change, think its what I needed mentally and physically.

Ha ha, then get some co codamol in ya then. That stuff just makes me drowsy, get a good nights sleep from it though. And if not, then yeah, we'll just be looking around! :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

Yeah was happy people noticed. Not so happy management noticed when I'm meant to have been off training all together with my back that I may or may not have said is considerably worse than it is....

Occupational health was just a formality, gave me some tips, showed me how to lay when asleep which was funny as you move around in sleep so not going tk have a clue how I'm laid lol.

That's awesome!!!!! Def better having someone local especially in those all important last weeks of a prep!!!!! And if he is in awesome condition then he knows how to get you in awesome condition no doubt and will be learning how your body works in this off season, how reacts to different foods etx. All sounds like its gojng very well I'm glad.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah was happy people noticed. Not so happy management noticed when I'm meant to have been off training all together with my back that I may or may not have said is considerably worse than it is....
> 
> Occupational health was just a formality, gave me some tips, showed me how to lay when asleep which was funny as you move around in sleep so not going tk have a clue how I'm laid lol.
> 
> That's awesome!!!!! Def better having someone local especially in those all important last weeks of a prep!!!!! And if he is in awesome condition then he knows how to get you in awesome condition no doubt and will be learning how your body works in this off season, how reacts to different foods etx. All sounds like its gojng very well I'm glad.


Eeek, good and bad then, but other than management, its great when people can see a change as think sometimes we don't see what others see. Ha ha, so true, I wake up in all sorts of positions so god knows how you can actually manage that!

Yep, really know I need it after last year. You can see a bit from pics but not as much as you can in person and need that closer eye so that I can get good condition. He was at my last show and had a good chat with him so he could see me on stage etc and know what we're working with. Looking forward to prepping with him too, he'd prepped his mate for the NAC show and again, immense condition. This is a pic of him from a few days ago.



Yep, think things are improving after a rough few months so all good! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Ah so he has seen you on stage already that's good!!

Guy looks in bl00dy good nick eh!!! I wake up usually hanging onto the edge of the bed. I hate being touched in bed when asleep and say for instance missus foot is resting on mine, it's all I can concentrate on and starts to aggregate me and kick it off lol. Wierd.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah so he has seen you on stage already that's good!!
> 
> Guy looks in bl00dy good nick eh!!! I wake up usually hanging onto the edge of the bed. I hate being touched in bed when asleep and say for instance missus foot is resting on mine, it's all I can concentrate on and starts to aggregate me and kick it off lol. Wierd.


Yep, got to have a good chat before I went on stage so he could see what's what, and build on that so starting from a good point with him. Yeah he looks good, nice guy too and good to know that I'll have a yea to work with him before prep starts so we can see what works for me and hopefully make some good changes, very excited and motivated by it.

Ha ha, I'm the same,don't like being touched and don't like the breathing/snoring sounds either. I prefer to sleep on my own. My oh works away most of the time so get the bed to myself and am so used to it, but before xmas he was home for a good few weeks and it drove me mad, considered getting a single bed so I could sleep properly!


----------



## Suprakill4

Ahahaha. I'm exactly the same. Double bed to myself sprawled out fully is heaven!! I can't lay on my back anymore because of snoring and she goes mad but she snores more than me most of the time the cheaky cow lol.

It's good having someone to tell you what to do. Bodybuilding is so much easier and less stressful since being with Jim.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Ahahaha. I'm exactly the same. Double bed to myself sprawled out fully is heaven!! I can't lay on my back anymore because of snoring and she goes mad but she snores more than me most of the time the cheaky cow lol.
> 
> It's good having someone to tell you what to do. Bodybuilding is so much easier and less stressful since being with Jim.


Exactly! Used to hate sleeping on my own but now love it. He's terrible for snoring too, got worse lately and its caused some right arguments. Have you tried that snoring spray? Does help a bit.

Yep, so true. I would struggle my own, and think someone's input can be crucial to your development, plus can take away some of the mind games. Jim seems ace, and seems like you work well together.


----------



## Suprakill4

Keeks said:


> Exactly! Used to hate sleeping on my own but now love it. He's terrible for snoring too, got worse lately and its caused some right arguments. Have you tried that snoring spray? Does help a bit.
> 
> Yep, so true. I would struggle my own, and think someone's input can be crucial to your development, plus can take away some of the mind games. Jim seems ace, and seems like you work well together.


Hahaha. He can't help it lol! Nahh never tried anything for it, i never lay on my back now even when in asleep as I instantly wake up struggling tk breathe if I'm anything over 14 stone and I'm 15.2 now so think body just knows not to do it lol.

Yes he is my best friend (by default as he is actually my only friend lol).

We get on very well. Spent nye together and I had such a laugh.


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. He can't help it lol! Nahh never tried anything for it, i never lay on my back now even when in asleep as I instantly wake up struggling tk breathe if I'm anything over 14 stone and I'm 15.2 now so think body just knows not to do it lol.
> 
> Yes he is my best friend (by default as he is actually my only friend lol).
> 
> We get on very well. Spent nye together and I had such a laugh.


I wouldnt mind so much if he couldnt help it, but he's put a lot of weight on recently, and that's what has made it worse. I even videoed him as he didnt believe me and he thought it was hilarious, I did not, lol!

Ahh, that's great though, having a best mate to guide you, and having a coach that you trrust and can hav a laugh with as well, bet it works really well.


----------



## Keeks

So, am feeling a lot more settled and routined now, got back into my stride properly again, fasted cardio every morning, ace gym sessions and liking the change in diet. Also got into a routine with studying again and really enjoying that again. I need routine! 

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower, then hams & tri's tonight.

Hams - All done with 20 reps light warm up

Lying leg curls - 10, 8, 6 reps

Standing leg curls - 10, 8, 6 reps

SLDL's - 10, 8, 6 reps

Tri's - All done with 20 reps light warm up

Bar pull downs - 12, 10, 8 reps

V bar push downs - 10, 8, 6 reps

Rope pull downs - 10, 8, 6 reps


----------



## Keeks

Weigh in and measurements done this morning and well chuffed, weight up 1/2lb, and all waist/bum/hip measurements (where I'm bad for piling fat on) are all the same or have come down slightly, happy days! 

Complete rest day today, no cardio either.

Happy Friday!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Weigh in and measurements done this morning and well chuffed, weight up 1/2lb, and all waist/bum/hip measurements (where I'm bad for piling fat on) are all the same or have come down slightly, happy days!
> 
> Complete rest day today, no cardio either.
> 
> Happy Friday!


Good work!!

Enjoy the rest :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Good work!!
> 
> Enjoy the rest :beer:


Cheers! And more carbs next week, if I can stuff them in! :thumb: I reckon I can manage more Krave cereal though. :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Cheers! And more carbs next week, if I can stuff them in! :thumb: I reckon I can manage more Krave cereal though. :drool:


Don't get fat


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Don't get fat


Not fat, cuddly! And also, then there would be more of dat a$$! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Not fat, cuddly! And also, then there would be more of dat a$$! :lol:


Kuddly Keeks!


----------



## flinty90

I'm eating lion bar cereal after training at minute its bloody lovely lol.. Have s good weekend keeki dee x


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Kuddly Keeks!


Exactly, wanna cuddle?! 



flinty90 said:


> I'm eating lion bar cereal after training at minute its bloody lovely lol.. Have s good weekend keeki dee x


Oh I'm liking that, lion bar cereal is ace! :thumbup1:

Thank you, have a lovely weekend too. X


----------



## Ginger Ben

Might have a lion bar


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Might have a lion bar


I'm all over this lion bar cereal!!

Tesco will get raped later


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Might have a lion bar


Have you had the white choc lion bars? EPIC!!!



R0BLET said:


> I'm all over this lion bar cereal!!
> 
> Tesco will get raped later


You must have a big willy if you're raping a supermarket!

Its nice, but choc caramel Krave is the dogs doodah's! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Was chatting to a newbie at work earlier, and he was asking about my training, saying I look like I do a bit, lol, so was happy that even in work clothes and being heavier now, I still look like I train!! Woo hoo! 

And also resisted fat Friday, which today was chippy! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Exactly, wanna cuddle?!
> 
> Oh I'm liking that, lion bar cereal is ace! :thumbup1:
> 
> Thank you, have a lovely weekend too. X


Hell yeah. Steve is always up for keeks cuddles! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> I'm all over this lion bar cereal!!
> 
> Tesco will get raped later


Lion bar is all mine. You've got those orange shreddies. Bought six boxes last asda order:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Hell yeah. Steve is always up for keeks cuddles! :thumb:


Yay!! I do like a good cuddle! 



sxbarnes said:


> Lion bar is all mine. You've got those orange shreddies. Bought six boxes last asda order:thumb:


Choc caramel Krave beat them both! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Yay!! I do like a good cuddle!
> 
> Choc caramel Krave beat them both! :thumb:


I think ill have to eat all the lion bar before I start kraving


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Lion bar is all mine. You've got those orange shreddies. Bought six boxes last asda order:thumb:


Confusing me with ginger bollocks 

Never had them


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I think ill have to eat all the lion bar before I start kraving


Nah, just have loads of boxes on the go at once! Most confusing part of the day, post-workout decisions....which cereal?! 



R0BLET said:


> Confusing me with ginger bollocks
> 
> Never had them


You need them in your life, for dem choc orange gainz. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Confusing me with ginger bollocks
> 
> Never had them


Sorry mate that is really below the belt


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Confusing me with ginger bollocks
> 
> Never had them


Just reread this. Sounds like you've never had ginger bollocks


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Just reread this. Sounds like you've never had ginger bollocks


 :lol: Ooh er....never had them or never had them?! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: Ooh er....never had them or never had them?! :lol:


That's even more rude keeks


----------



## Ginger Ben

Plenty to go around


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> That's even more rude keeks


I didn't know which one you meant! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> I didn't know which one you meant! :confused1: :lol:


Not that one. I m holyier than thou:innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Plenty to go around


 :lol: Now two things spring to mind with that comment, both a bit rude so I'm staying quiet.


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Not that one. I m holyier than thou:innocent:


So am I!!! :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Fasted power walk this morning which I've not done for a while and it was freezing but refreshing. 

Of to do 2nd shoulders session this week, they will grow!!!! 

Also God knows what I've been doing in my sleep but my left hip doesn't feel right this morning, feels tight and like it's pulling slightly. Tried to loosen it up before I went walking and did feel a bit easier but just not 100%, so going to have a Jacuzzi this aft to see if that helps. One of the jets is positioned near where my hip is in the bath so hoping that will help. Was fine yesterday so can only put it down to sleeping funny. :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

Loving Saturday night treats, and tonight went for a good carb source of course with protein.....


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Loving Saturday night treats, and tonight went for a good carb source of course with protein.....
> 
> View attachment 144511
> 
> 
> View attachment 144512


You fat cùnt!

That is all 

X


----------



## Northern Lass

I've just come in to see how you got on with your shoulder session but I am going to have to turn around as I have just seen the most delish pizza ever  

CARRRRRBBBSS!! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You fat cùnt!
> 
> That is all
> 
> X


Fat lady thank you very much! 



Yumms said:


> I've just come in to see how you got on with your shoulder session but I am going to have to turn around as I have just seen the most delish pizza ever
> 
> CARRRRRBBBSS!! :drool:


Ha ha, sorry hun, it was rubbish!!

Shoulders was a good one session though! :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Fat lady thank you very much!
> 
> Ha ha, sorry hun, it was rubbish!!
> 
> Shoulders was a good one session though! :thumbup1:


its ok hun... i'll forgive you :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Yumms said:


> its ok hun... i'll forgive you :thumbup1:


One thing I am enjoying being off-season, pizzas! I missed them so much through prep.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> One thing I am enjoying being off-season, pizzas! I missed them so much through prep.


Yes I am missing them, I can miss chocolate and sweet things but anything savory I do miss


----------



## Keeks

Yumms said:


> Yes I am missing them, I can miss chocolate and sweet things but anything savory I do miss


I always missed chocolate but last prep, I really missed savoury things, crisps and pizzas, and Pot Noodles.


----------



## sxbarnes

Just bought a nice blue stringer vest for my not so large back Keeks. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Just bought a nice blue stringer vest for my not so large back Keeks. :thumb:


Woo hoo!!! :bounce: We having a blue vest day?! Pics needed! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

£1.29 of post workout lovely ness


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Woo hoo!!! :bounce: We having a blue vest day?! Pics needed! :thumbup1:


Not here yet. I'll post one up when it happens...


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 144543
> 
> 
> £1.29 of post workout lovely ness


Where at? Normally £2.00+


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 144543
> 
> 
> £1.29 of post workout lovely ness


Excellent work! Very happy with that. 

I'm sat here considering my post workout loveliness......either Krave or leftover cold pizza followed by some Kinder Schoko bons. :confused1:



sxbarnes said:


> Not here yet. I'll post one up when it happens...


Awww! But you must post blue vest pic as soon as it arrives. :thumbup1:

I've been online legging shopping this morning, now hate waiting for the delivery! :cursing:


----------



## sxbarnes

[quote=Keeks;4801364

Awww! But you must post blue vest pic as soon as it arrives. :thumbup1:

I've been online legging shopping this morning, now hate waiting for the delivery! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> That sounds like a good swap! :thumb:


What.....you want to swap my leggings for your blue vest before you've even got it?! No thanks, I've already got a blue vest.


----------



## Keeks

Post workout ultra loveliness....


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> What.....you want to swap my leggings for your blue vest before you've even got it?! No thanks, I've already got a blue vest.


OK> I'll buy my own leggings then!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> OK> I'll buy my own leggings then!


Do it, do it, do it!!!! :thumbup1: Leggings and blue vest pic now needed!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Do it, do it, do it!!!! :thumbup1: Leggings and blue vest pic now needed!


Sorry. Blue vest only Keeks


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Sorry. Blue vest only Keeks


 :thumbdown:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Where at? Normally £2.00+


B&M cheapo shop :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Post workout ultra loveliness....
> 
> View attachment 144548


Pizza looks..... Erm..... Not good lol


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> B&M cheapo shop :beer:


Will have my finger on the pulse...


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Pizza looks..... Erm..... Not good lol


Pizza was lovely, cold and chewy but still lovely.  And the chocs were even awesomer! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> B&M cheapo shop :beer:


There's one near us, been there for ages and I still haven't been in, must go to stock up on Lion cereal though.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> There's one near us, been there for ages and I still haven't been in, must go to stock up on Lion cereal though.


They have loads of random stuff, only went in for coconut milk 

Came out with lion bar cereal and a load of Maggie bag bread crumb things for chicken :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> They have loads of random stuff, only went in for coconut milk
> 
> Came out with lion bar cereal and a load of Maggie bag bread crumb things for chicken :lol:


Ha ha, one of those shops, they're very dangerous!!!

You have chickens?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, one of those shops, they're very dangerous!!!
> 
> You have chickens?


Very dangerous shop lol.

Yes, I have 12 chicken and cover them in this;



PMSL

No chickens you daft sod :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> No chickens you daft sod :lol:


I secretly think Keeks sense of humour is more stupid than mine! :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I secretly think Keeks sense of humour is more stupid than mine! :beer:


Or she's incredibly wet behind the ears


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Very dangerous shop lol.
> 
> Yes, I have 12 chicken and cover them in this;
> 
> View attachment 144554
> 
> 
> PMSL
> 
> No chickens you daft sod :lol:


  Ahh I see, post slightly mis-read, lol. Never had those breadcrumb things, bet they're nice.

Well you might have had chickens, you know, play friends for your cat/dead cat!!! :sneaky2: RIP Roblets cat. :sad:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Or she's incredibly wet behind the ears


:sad: Completely dry, I've just had a shower and dried my hair!!!

I do understand this! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ahh I see, post slightly mis-read, lol. Never had those breadcrumb things, bet they're nice.
> 
> Well you might have had chickens, you know, play friends for your cat/dead cat!!! :sneaky2: RIP Roblets cat. :sad:


Should I ask what happened to Roblets cat?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Should I ask what happened to Roblets cat?


I'll leave this one to @R0BLET.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh I see, post slightly mis-read, lol. Never had those breadcrumb things, bet they're nice.
> 
> Well you might have had chickens, you know, play friends for your cat/dead cat!!! :sneaky2: RIP Roblets cat. :sad:


They're very nice 

Haha, I'd like some chickens for the eggs  But we have loads of foxes around here so probably not a good idea :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> Should I ask what happened to Roblets cat?


Tragic accident, I'd rather not talk about it .....


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Tragic accident, I'd rather not talk about it .....


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Tragic accident, I'd rather not talk about it .....


I'm sorry I brought that up:rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

sxbarnes said:


> I'm sorry I brought that up:rolleye:


Thanks mate. Still hits me hard even today....

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Thanks mate. Still hits me hard even today....
> 
> :lol:


Oh well, least you got your chickens to take your mind off it. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh well, least you got your chickens to take your mind off it. :thumbup1:


Just killed some chickens, needed some breast for later :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Just killed some chickens, needed some breast for later :lol:


Oh no, please tell me chief chicken Maggi didnt' get it. I'd grown quiet fond of the little thing in such a short space of time. RIP Maggie. :sad:

Hold on, is this like the cat thing and there was actually no killing of chickens, and the chickens don't even exist?! Either that or you've just gone and killed someone elses chickens! mg: I'm so confused! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Oh no, please tell me chief chicken Maggi didnt' get it. I'd grown quiet fond of the little thing in such a short space of time. RIP Maggie. :sad:
> 
> Hold on, is this like the cat thing and there was actually no killing of chickens, and the chickens don't even exist?! Either that or you've just gone and killed someone elses chickens! mg: I'm so confused! :lol:


I can confirm, no chickens and no cats ever existed 

A few doors down have chickens, bloody cockerel too! Bloody thing lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I can confirm, no chickens and no cats ever existed
> 
> A few doors down have chickens, bloody cockerel too! Bloody thing lol


You should not be allowed pets/animals, imaginary or not! :nono:

Ha ha, maybe the cockerel is imaginary dead cat karma! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

No fasted cardio this morning, and chest, calves & abs done. Chest in bits and was shaky for ages after, know I'm going to feel it for the next few days. :crying:

Chest - All done with a warm up of 20

Bench press - 10, 8, 6 reps

Incline flies - 10, 8, 6 reps

Machine press - 10, 8, 6 reps

Calves

Standing calf raises 3 x 20

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30

Crunches on a bench 3 x 30

Had quite a bit of stomach/lower back pain this weekend, still don't think my body knows whats going on yet. Hopefully this should settle soon.

And my tea tonight at my parents, acceptable touching food......


----------



## Ginger Ben

I may have just seen a picture of tuna on a pizza......I'm out

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I may have just seen a picture of tuna on a pizza......I'm out
> 
> :lol:


Weirdo!!! Tuna has pride of place on my pizzas, only second best to Dominoes New York Deli. :drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Weirdo!!! Tuna has pride of place on my pizzas, only second best to Dominoes New York Deli. :drool:


Tuna has absolutely no place whatsoever on pizza lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Tuna has absolutely no place whatsoever on pizza lol


Ok, please leave now. :angry: 

Seriously Ben, tuna and red onion pizzas are ace. Have you ever tried one? You must cos then your opinion would be changed forever! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lol I have that's how I know it's wrong :lol:

Leaving now.....


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol I have that's how I know it's wrong :lol:
> 
> Leaving now.....


Well I'm both shocked and outraged! Next you'll be saying gravy has no place on chips! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Well I'm both shocked and outraged! Next you'll be saying gravy has no place on chips! :lol:


Correct


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Correct


 :lol: :lol: :lol: And people say I'm weird! :lol:

Also, choc orange shredders are on offer at sainos, £2.00 a box. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You should not be allowed pets/animals, imaginary or not! :nono:
> 
> Ha ha, maybe the cockerel is imaginary dead cat karma! :lol:


Well we're hoping to get a French bulldog this year PMSL



Awwwwwwww


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Well we're hoping to get a French bulldog this year PMSL
> 
> View attachment 144586
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwww


Awww cute

And gay :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Well we're hoping to get a French bulldog this year PMSL
> 
> View attachment 144586
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwww


Omg, how cute!!!!

But God knows if I actually believe you, but please don't kill it off, imaginary or not! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Awww cute
> 
> And gay :lol:


No way is that gay......For a woman!


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Well we're hoping to get a French bulldog this year PMSL
> 
> View attachment 144586
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwww


Think that dog will give you some chest work out tips Rob


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Omg, how cute!!!!
> 
> But God knows if I actually believe you, but please don't kill it off, imaginary or not! :lol:


PMSL, this is true. Nearly got one end of last year - then work hiccup lol


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Think that dog will give you some chest work out tips Rob


No, he needs a mahoosive dog so then when he ditches his arms sessions, at least the dog can yank his arms and train them for him. :thumbup1:



R0BLET said:


> PMSL, this is true. Nearly got one end of last year - then work hiccup lol


I want to believe you, but there's still quite a lot of doubt there. :whistling: The poor little mite will bite the dust before he even existed!


----------



## Keeks

Ouch! Serious chest doms today, ouch! :crying: Also legs and ass are sore too from probably both new training and power walk on Saturday. Only been about two weeks since last walk but can defo feel it. Hopefully the weather well settle a bit and can do a bit more walking as I do enjoy it.

Third week now in New training, de-load week. Quads and bi's tonight, fasted hiit on rower this morning which was tough! And carbs increased again slightly, more post workout cereal!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> No, he needs a mahoosive dog so then when he ditches his arms sessions, at least the dog can yank his arms and train them for him. :thumbup1:


Keeks is on form today:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Keeks is on form today:thumb:


Well someone has to think of robs arms, he doesn't! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Well someone has to think of robs arms, he doesn't! :lol:


Just this:lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling: :thumb: Keeks ,don't hold back now will you?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Just this:lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling: :thumb: Keeks ,don't hold back now will you?


  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Been in a lot of pain today with stomach pains, so been hitting the painkillers to get through, and had an extra one pre-workout, but now time for some stronger ones now its bedtime. :crying: Basically I have to have 3 packs of my pill back to back then have a one week break so I have a period, so to more or less stop me ovulating which is when I get a lot of pain. This is my first break and although still been having pain, in theory this should settle and over the next few months pain should lessen considerably, just seriously hope it does as today has been awful.

Anyway, gym session done and with the extra painkiller, wasn't too bad. :thumbup1:

Quads and bi's done, all with a warm up set of 20 slow reps

Quads - All with 3 working sets, 10 reps each set

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Bi's - All with 3 working sets, 10 reps each set

Seated db curls

Cable bar rope curls

Concentration curls


----------



## Jay.32

Hope your tummy gets better soon hun. x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Hope your tummy gets better soon hun. x


Thank you, it should settle soon, I hope! :cursing: 

Hope you're ok anyway. x


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Thank you, it should settle soon, I hope! :cursing:
> 
> Hope you're ok anyway. x


Yeah Im good thanks.. trainings going well... enjoying it again now. x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah Im good thanks.. trainings going well... enjoying it again now. x


Ahh thats good, keep it up! :thumbup1: x


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, I did actually sleep last night, flat out , well not flat as I woke up in a ball shape, but slept the whole way through and even woke up before my alarm. Feel better for it as I did feel wiped out yesterday, but had a few co-codamol and they did the trick and knocked me out.

Fasted HIIT on rower, shoulders tonight.

Was a little naughty last night and actually had some chocolate, which I don't do during the week at all, clean through the week then have a few treats at weekend, but I was sorting a cupboard out and found some white chocolate Reeses, well, its just game over then! A down side to house work but a plus side to not being in prep, I don't have to be 100% strict, its ace!


----------



## Keeks

Wiped out, again! Think I'm a little over-tired for some reason as my left eye has gone wonky again so need to wear my glasses more which is a bit of a pain, early night needed!!

Appetite has been off today too, so meals have been a struggle, and even felt a bit off eating my fave Krave :thumbdown: but all meals done however may ditch last meal in favour for a shake.

Shoulders tonight, and even when feeling off, still love a good shoulders session. 

Shoulders - All with a warm up set of 20

Standing lat raises 3 x 10

Machine press 3 x 10

Rear delt raises 3 x 10

Front db raises 3 x 10

 :sleeping:


----------



## Keeks

Full zombie grump mode today, caffeine by the bucket load!!! :sleeping:

OH ended up coming home last night for a night and at the minute I can't seem to get comfy in bed, so either end up sprawled like a star fish or curled up in a ball, with probably lots of fidgeting in-between. Anyway, with my fidgeting and his snoring, ended up rowing at 4am this morning, not good. :thumbdown:

Alarm re-set and ditched fasted cardio this morning. Still with wonky tired eyes so probably best to ditch it anyway and slight headache again, probably a combination of tired-ness and sore back/neck/shoulder area. Upper body seems to be aching more and more at the minute, but think this might be with how I'm sleeping too.

Back session tonight, and then hot soak (which does seem to be helping aches & pains) and early night.


----------



## Keeks

Back done and was a good session. Left abs today as stomach still not right so will probably do abs tomorrow.

Back - All done with a warm up set of 20

Close grip row 3 x 10

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 10

Deadlifts 3 x 10

One arm db row 3 x 10

Appetite has improved today which I'm glad about, as hate feeling like its a chore to eat.


----------



## dtlv

Heya Keeks, remember me, lol! Sounds like you've been hitting it hard and need a good rest tonight, hope you get one and feel more refreshed tomorrow.

Remember to pamper yourself, or better yet get someone else to pamper you - you deserve it for all your continued hard work!


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Heya Keeks, remember me, lol! Sounds like you've been hitting it hard and need a good rest tonight, hope you get one and feel more refreshed tomorrow.
> 
> Remember to pamper yourself, or better yet get someone else to pamper you - you deserve it for all your continued hard work!


Hello you. 

Coming to the end of my first 3 weeks of new tri-phase training/diet plan and although the change has been welcome, both phsyically and mentally, its really made me work hard and I'm wiped out, but really enjoying it.

Hot soak and early night for sure, and should revive me for the rest of the week I hope. And yep, bit of me time/pampering this weekend. :thumbup1:

How's you anyway? Hope you're well and thanks for dropping in.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Hello you.
> 
> Coming to the end of my first 3 weeks of new tri-phase training/diet plan and although the change has been welcome, both phsyically and mentally, its really made me work hard and I'm wiped out, but really enjoying it.
> 
> Hot soak and early night for sure, and should revive me for the rest of the week I hope. And yep, bit of me time/pampering this weekend. :thumbup1:
> 
> How's you anyway? Hope you're well and thanks for dropping in.


I'm good. Enjoying time away from online and in the real world... six months ago I spent so much time at a computer I almost forget there was a world outside of it, lol.

I'll have to read back a few pages to get my head around what your tri-phase thing is, sounds interesting - and exhausting!


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> I'm good. Enjoying time away from online and in the real world... six months ago I spent so much time at a computer I almost forget there was a world outside of it, lol.
> 
> I'll have to read back a few pages to get my head around what your tri-phase thing is, sounds interesting - and exhausting!


Glad you're well. Lol, can understand that, nice to have some time away sometimes.

Its just basically 1st week is reload, 2nd week loaded and 3rd week deload. Really pushing myself and feeling very motivated towards training again after a little slump. Doms after every session again, and just enjoying it so all good. :thumbup1: Like having the change from week to week too, mixes it up and doesn't feel quite as mundane.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Glad you're well. Lol, can understand that, nice to have some time away sometimes.
> 
> Its just basically 1st week is reload, 2nd week loaded and 3rd week deload. Really pushing myself and feeling very motivated towards training again after a little slump. Doms after every session again, and just enjoying it so all good. :thumbup1: Like having the change from week to week too, mixes it up and doesn't feel quite as mundane.


I like doing periodised stuff too, is basically what it takes now to keep me interested. Have never trained with phases that short though - my fav is to do a gradual ramp up over 4-6 weeks then a week or two really blasting it (am looking for multiple pb's and will use things I don't normally like drop sets, negatives etc on top of everything else) then either a week off or a very light deload then reset and work back up.

Am not smart enough to know exactly what kind of periodisation is best for all goals, but I am getting more and more convinced that for an experienced regular trainer it's the way to go to keep progress going and to avoid stagnation. Definitely a great tool to have in the ****nal.


----------



## dtlv

*damn swear filter - 'arsenal'.

lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Depends if you like the gooners I suppose


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> I like doing periodised stuff too, is basically what it takes now to keep me interested. Have never trained with phases that short though - my fav is to do a gradual ramp up over 4-6 weeks then a week or two really blasting it (am looking for multiple pb's and will use things I don't normally like drop sets, negatives etc on top of everything else) then either a week off or a very light deload then reset and work back up.
> 
> Am not smart enough to know exactly what kind of periodisation is best for all goals, but I am getting more and more convinced that for an experienced regular trainer it's the way to go to keep progress going and to avoid stagnation. Definitely a great tool to have in the ****nal.


That's it.....staying interested is also a big thing. I've never trained like this, and maybe will change in the furture to something like you do, sounds good, but have a new trainer so this is a 20 week tri-phase programme. Will see how I get on over the next few months and see where to go from there.

I did feel after a long time of training more or less in the same way, I'd become stagnant, so now with everything changing, feel it has really kicked my a$$. And I've never even bothered about pb's, but I am now. :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> That's it.....staying interested is also a big thing. I've never trained like this, and maybe will change in the furture to something like you do, sounds good, but have a new trainer so this is a 20 week tri-phase programme. Will see how I get on over the next few months and see where to go from there.
> 
> I did feel after a long time of training more or less in the same way, I'd become stagnant, so now with everything changing, feel it has really kicked my a$$. And I've never even bothered about pb's, but I am now. :thumbup1:


Sounds like its given you a fresh taste for training and that's always good. Yeah I've never been a pb chaser at all - in the 'big three' I've still never done a 1 rep max to see what it is. My pb's are measured for 5, 10 and 15 reps - the routine I do is a modified version of HST, and really love it. Not sure I could go back to just straight progressive overload with no variation - the boredom would kill me after week 2.

Will be interesting to follow how your twenty week macrophase goes. When I'm on here will be sure to check in and keep up as best I can.


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Sounds like its given you a fresh taste for training and that's always good. Yeah I've never been a pb chaser at all - in the 'big three' I've still never done a 1 rep max to see what it is. My pb's are measured for 5, 10 and 15 reps - the routine I do is a modified version of HST, and really love it. Not sure I could go back to just straight progressive overload with no variation - the boredom would kill me after week 2.
> 
> Will be interesting to follow how your twenty week macrophase goes. When I'm on here will be sure to check in and keep up as best I can.


Yep, it definately has given me that strive and hunger again.  That's it, if you love the way you train, why change as you're the one doing it, do what you enjoy. Think I will be of the same opinion now, and I know it's only been a few weeks but the change feels good.

Thank you. I've never really done a properly planned lean gain and not been off-season for as long as I will be this time, so its also good to have structure and a focused plan. Hopefully it will be a good 20 weeks, then a cut over the summer to see how things are looking. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Finally feeling a bit more on form today. Headache and bad eye still, but appetite has rocketed and stomachs loads easier. :thumbup1: Foods been spot on today and it hasn't been felt a pain in the a$$ getting the meals in.

Fasted cardio on rower this morning, and hams & tri's tonight, and then a long hot soak again......heaven!


----------



## Keeks

Gym session done and hunger through the roof, starving!!!

Hams & tri's, with all exercises done with a 20 rep warm up.

Hams

Lying leg curls 3 x 10

Standing leg curls 3 x 10

SLDL's 3 x 10

Tri's

Bar pull downs 3 x 10

V bar push downs 3 x 10

Rope pull downs 3 x 10

Lower back seems to be aching a lot lately, and seems to be arched more :confused1: so been having hot jacuzzi's in the evening and does really help with aches and helps chill me out too.

OH has been home again and he actually made a few comments last night which isn't like him at all, that my shoulders look square and I've got a shelf a$$, so must be looking slightly different, just not sure if that's in a good way or not, lol.

Anyway, nearly weekend and cant wait to chill out, get some studying done and just be a little lazy.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pics of shelf ass or no shelf ass


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Pics of shelf ass or no shelf ass


Seriously......shelf a$$!?!?! I don't know if that's a polite way of saying fat a$$! :lol: I'm doing pics this weekend just to try and see what he means though, and will compare with previous. I will let you know my findings. :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Doubt it's fat so id take it as a compliment if I were you


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Doubt it's fat so id take it as a compliment if I were you


Lol, weigh in and measurements tomorrow so we'll see. Shelf a$$ indeed! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Caught up.....

Sprawled like a star fish and shelf àss was the highlight


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Caught up.....
> 
> Sprawled like a star fish and shelf àss was the highlight


 :lol: Star fishing.....yes. Shelf a$$....unsure at this point, situation needs to be properly reviewed. But that sums things up. :thumb:

Oh, you missed wonky eye! :blink:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Star fishing.....yes. Shelf a$$....unsure at this point, situation needs to be properly reviewed. But that sums things up. :thumb:
> 
> Oh, you missed wonky eye! :blink:


I thought you said a wànking eye 

Shelf àss is gooooooood, and so is star fishing :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I thought you said a wànking eye
> 
> Shelf àss is gooooooood, and so is star fishing :lol:


 :lol: Could have a new nickname....Tesco or something for my supermarket shelf a$$! Star fishing is the only way I can get comfy now, squares and shelfs keep getting in the way of a comfy nights sleep. 

And WONKY eye, WONKY!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Could have a new nickname....Tesco or something for my supermarket shelf a$$! Star fishing is the only way I can get comfy now, squares and shelfs keep getting in the way of a comfy nights sleep.
> 
> And WONKY eye, WONKY!!!


I'd happily stack your shelf :wub:

Really? So you're forever star fishing.... PMSL

Who you calling wonky?!?!

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I'd happily stack your shelf :wub:
> 
> Really? So you're forever star fishing.... PMSL
> 
> Who you calling wonky?!?!
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: Well thank you! :lol:

Yep, I'm the ultimate star fisher! :thumb: And I'm bl00dy good at it too! :lol:

Erm, not sure who I'm calling wonky....I can't see properly to see who this is. :blink:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well thank you! :lol:
> 
> Yep, I'm the ultimate star fisher! :thumb: And I'm bl00dy good at it too! :lol:
> 
> Erm, not sure who I'm calling wonky....I can't see properly to see who this is. :blink:


Picsornoultimatestarfisher


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Picsornoultimatestarfisher


So this weeks picture requests.....shelf a$$ and star fish pics?! NO!!!! :angry: :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Boo


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Boo


 :w00t:


----------



## Keeks

So this weeks weigh in and measurements done, and weight up 2lb but waist and bum measurements are down, and all other, hips/thighs etc are the same. Holding a little water with hormones, so happy enough with that, even though confused more now about shelf a$$ :confused1: . Will keep marcos the same next week though, and do feel like I'm eating loads at the minute so keep at this for another week and then see what's what.

Its weird getting on the scales and seeing them go up though, but know that they will, so keeping eye on measurements too just helps settle my worries that I'm putting more fat on. I hold a lot of fat on lower body so knowing that these measurements are actually going down or staying the same, I'm happy enough and it settles my mind.

And did look at pics from the first prep of last year and at a lower weight, I looked bigger (fatter) so then checked diary from that prep and saw all measurements were quite a bit higher, so things must be on track now. 

Happy Friday!! :bounce:  :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Sounds like it's going to plan :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like it's going to plan :beer:


Hopefully, I'm a man with a plan! (Well, woman but that doesn't sounds right)

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Rest day today with just fasted HIIT on rower.

So glad its weekend, need a nice chilled one, and going to start adding a yoga session in at weekends so will start tomorrow/Sunday.

Will also be keeping in a 2nd full shoulders session now, and with more cardio done on rower, hopefully will get shoulders looking better as when looking back, my shoulders looked better through the first prep last year when cardio and shoulders were done this way.

This is a pic from just after prep had finished, and shoulders looked good I thought, but towards end of last year when 2nd shoulders session was changed for more leg work and cardio was Xtrainer & power walking, shoulders didn't quite look as good.



Boulders here I come!!! :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Hubba hubba!!!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Rest day today with just fasted HIIT on rower.
> 
> So glad its weekend, need a nice chilled one, and going to start adding a yoga session in at weekends so will start tomorrow/Sunday.
> 
> Will also be keeping in a 2nd full shoulders session now, and with more cardio done on rower, hopefully will get shoulders looking better as when looking back, my shoulders looked better through the first prep last year when cardio and shoulders were done this way.
> 
> This is a pic from just after prep had finished, and shoulders looked good I thought, but towards end of last year when 2nd shoulders session was changed for more leg work and cardio was Xtrainer & power walking, shoulders didn't quite look as good.
> 
> View attachment 144832
> 
> 
> Boulders here I come!!! :bounce:


Agreed mate,awsome pick,shows caps off well


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Hubba hubba!!!


 :lol: Cheers. :thumbup1:



biglbs said:


> Agreed mate,awsome pick,shows caps off well


Thanks. Time to get those bad boys back, but better this time! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

That time of the month again.......



And I've been like a kid at Xmas as I ordered some of the new items, Protein Grazers (mixed jar), Very berry protien porridge, Stracciatella whey and Tropical punch supergreens. 

So far I've just tried a peanut toffee grazer, wicked :drool: and the tropical punch supergreens, amazeballs!!! My new fave flavour, its ace!! Cant wait to try the rest.

Anyway, fasted power walk done, soooo cold this morning but at least it wasn't raining! :thumbup1: Then shoulders & abs.

Shoulders - Same session as midweek but did db press instead of machine, all done with a 20 rep warm up set, then 3 x 10 of all four exercises.

Standing lat raises

Db press

Rear delt raises

Front db raises

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 25

Crunches on a bench



And some of my leggings came today, still more to come but the ones I've got so far are ace, well impressed!  May get a pic up from tomorrows session.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> That time of the month again.......
> 
> View attachment 144876
> 
> 
> And I've been like a kid at Xmas as I ordered some of the new items, Protein Grazers (mixed jar), Very berry protien porridge, Stracciatella whey and Tropical punch supergreens.
> 
> So far I've just tried a peanut toffee grazer, wicked :drool: and the tropical punch supergreens, amazeballs!!! My new fave flavour, its ace!! Cant wait to try the rest.
> 
> Anyway, fasted power walk done, soooo cold this morning but at least it wasn't raining! :thumbup1: Then shoulders & abs.
> 
> Shoulders - Same session as midweek but did db press instead of machine, all done with a 20 rep warm up set, then 3 x 10 of all four exercises.
> 
> Standing lat raises
> 
> Db press
> 
> Rear delt raises
> 
> Front db raises
> 
> Abs
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 25
> 
> Crunches on a bench
> 
> 
> 
> And some of my leggings came today, still more to come but the ones I've got so far are ace, well impressed!  May get a pic up from tomorrows session.


That's a nice looking order. Cookies too! Snacktastic


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> That's a nice looking order. Cookies too! Snacktastic


  Yep, I'm enjoying the cookies and grazers now I can. :thumb: And found the cookies are just handy to grab if I'm off out and not taking full meals but just need to take a snack.


----------



## Keeks

Shelf a$$ analysis done! Comparison made from this time last year and findings are that basically my lower back does arch, which slightly gives the illusion that my bum does stick out more I think. But I did notice that my bum is actually more rounded to what it was this time last year, so again, does seem to stick out more.

I did notice too when checking my prep diary, that at this point last year, I was 1lb lighter than I am now, but all measurments were a lot higher, bum was about 2 inches bigger, so must've been quite a bit wider, and waist/hips & thighs were all in the region of 1-2 inches bigger so, I'm heavier than I was then but smaller in my fat bits. :thumb:

When I looked at the pics and compared them, I can see a good difference, maybe over a year there should be more progress but I prepped twice and had a very sh1tty year, so my thinking is now that I wont have the stress and strain on my mind and body of prep this year, I should have a good run of improvements, ready to really beast it next year.

Anyway, here are the pics



The first is from last year, weight was 136.6lbs, second from this morning weight being 137.7lbs.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Look leaner in mid section in the recent pic and given you're a pound heavier that's got to be a good thing. Great work


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ps your mirror does my head in :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Look leaner in mid section in the recent pic and given you're a pound heavier that's got to be a good thing. Great work


Cheers Ben. Waist and hips are over an inch smaller in the second pic at a heavier weight so happy with that. I like to compare with pics that I'm a similar weight at so I can if there is a difference and can see a difference a year on.

And my mirrors ace thank you very much! :lol:


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Looking brilliant Keeks. Glutes looking amazing.

Going to be following this.


----------



## Keeks

aesthetics4ever said:


> Looking brilliant Keeks. Glutes looking amazing.
> 
> Going to be following this.


Ahh thank you, much appreciated! :thumbup1:

Looking ace in your avi and similar mirror to mine, lol! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

No fasted cardio today, so just did chest, calves & abs. Last day of de-load this week, back to re-load tomorrow with diet staying the same this week.

Chest - All done with a warm up set of 20

Incline db press 3 x 10

Incline db flies 3 x 10

Flat db press 3 x 10

Calves

Standing calf raises 3 x 25

Abs

Kneeling cable crunches 3 x 20

Weighted crunches 3 x 20

Also did a session of stretching, and did a session yesterday too. Was going to start yoga but found a stretching dvd instead and thought I'd do that. 15 minute sessions, yesterday based around flexibility and today around strength. Think it's definatley something I need to be doing and will be keeping in at least two sessions per week. I have noticed I can't turn my head left as much as I can right and that my left hip is more flexible than my right so this should help a bit.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

And todays leggings......



I ordered some of these ages ago which apparently got lost in the post :angry: and just never got round to ordering anymore but saw these when ordering some other leggings so thought I'd get some. So comfy!!!


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> And todays leggings......
> 
> View attachment 144944
> View attachment 144943
> 
> 
> I ordered some of these ages ago which apparently got lost in the post :angry: and just never got round to ordering anymore but saw these when ordering some other leggings so thought I'd get some. So comfy!!!


There freaky!!! I like it!!! Bet you fit right in with all the ghosties in your gym??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> There freaky!!! I like it!!! Bet you fit right in with all the ghosties in your gym??


Ha ha, cheers! Lol, still get freaked out by those little tinkers during the day, so many weird noises.

Hows you? Hope all good.


----------



## H10dst

I'm ok ta. Been off gym all week, had some serious mouth ulcers at beginning of the week and gums killing me, had ulcers before but not like this. Struggled eating so I was knackered all the time too. Had a break from training and just slept a lot and so far they've all gone and I feel alright. Back training tomorrow I think. How about you?? Everything still going ok?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I'm ok ta. Been off gym all week, had some serious mouth ulcers at beginning of the week and gums killing me, had ulcers before but not like this. Struggled eating so I was knackered all the time too. Had a break from training and just slept a lot and so far they've all gone and I feel alright. Back training tomorrow I think. How about you?? Everything still going ok?


Oh heck, sounds like you've been run down, rest defo needed. Glad ya ok now though and hope you feel ok with the gym tomorrow.

Not too bad at the minute thanks, touch wood. A bit more calm and chilled for a change.


----------



## H10dst

Yeah think I just got stuck in a loop of being run down and not been able to eat properly. Salt water gargling helped shed loads!! Glad your on the right track too. Xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah think I just got stuck in a loop of being run down and not been able to eat properly. Salt water gargling helped shed loads!! Glad your on the right track too. Xx


Yeah salt water is ace for that.

Cheers, not sure how long it'll last but enjoying it for the moment, lol. x


----------



## H10dst

Stings like foooook though. Well keep enjoying it


----------



## TELBOR

Those leggings 

Update pics are looking good missus and nice little order from TPW :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Sexy leggings


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Stings like foooook though. Well keep enjoying it


Ha ha, but best thing for it.

Cheers, will do! :thumbup1:



R0BLET said:


> Those leggings
> 
> Update pics are looking good missus and nice little order from TPW :beer:


 :lol: More leggings for tonight! 

Cheers. Could be better but can see improvements from last year so happy with that. Yep, some nice little goodies, very berry protein porridge for breakie.


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Sexy leggings


 :lol: You should see some of the others that I've got on order, not sexy but very funky!


----------



## Jay.32

LEGGINS :tongue: :bounce: :whistling: :w00t: :devil2: :blush: :drool: :drool: :wub:

That is all x


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> LEGGINS :tongue: :bounce: :whistling: :w00t: :devil2: :blush: :drool: :drool: :wub:
> 
> That is all x


 :lol: More leggings tonight! :tongue: x


----------



## Keeks

Forgot to post breaky pic.....



Amazing amazing amazing! The Protein Works very berry Protein porridge! Very berry nice! :drool: Will defo be trying the Apple one next time and possibly will mix them. :thumb:


----------



## NorthernSoul

I've all of a sudden been reminded of chocolate ready brek! Tasty stuff!


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> And todays leggings......
> 
> View attachment 144944
> View attachment 144943
> 
> 
> I ordered some of these ages ago which apparently got lost in the post :angry: and just never got round to ordering anymore but saw these when ordering some other leggings so thought I'd get some. So comfy!!!


wow... those are... AWFUL! :laugh:


----------



## LeVzi

Keeks said:


> And todays leggings......
> 
> View attachment 144944
> View attachment 144943
> 
> 
> I ordered some of these ages ago which apparently got lost in the post :angry: and just never got round to ordering anymore but saw these when ordering some other leggings so thought I'd get some. So comfy!!!


We've gone all Robbie Williams Rock DJ now !!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Juic3Up said:


> I've all of a sudden been reminded of chocolate ready brek! Tasty stuff!


Nah, this stuff is wayyyyyy tastier, its pure lovliness! :thumbup1:



eezy1 said:


> wow... those are... AWFUL! :laugh:


 mg: NOOOOO!!!! I love them and so comfy! :thumb:



LeVzi said:


> We've gone all Robbie Williams Rock DJ now !!!!!!


 :lol: No way! I'm now imagining Robbie in a pair, not cool! :thumbdown:


----------



## Keeks

Zonked today and work has been mad busy, my head was well and truly spinning by the time I left.

Anyway, reload week again, quads & bi's tonight and did fasted cardio this morning.

Quads - All with a warm up set of 20 reps, then 15 reps, rest for 3 seconds, 5 reps, rest again for 3 seconds then a final 5 reps

Leg extension

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Bi's

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

Concentration curls

Tonights leggings



And also, I'm in That's Life magazine this week


----------



## H10dst

You crazy peacock!!! Pretty cool been in a magazine though!! That's page 3 if the sun and now a bit in NUTS!!! Good stuff.


----------



## NorthernSoul

about the magazine thing..sweeeeet!  well done


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> You crazy peacock!!! Pretty cool been in a magazine though!! That's page 3 if the sun and now a bit in NUTS!!! Good stuff.


Ha ha, think you've gone crazy there! My mates (male) still rib me about page 3, not happening! :lol:



Juic3Up said:


> about the magazine thing..sweeeeet!  well done


Thank you!  Didn't even know it was out until someone messaged me on fb last night.


----------



## Keeks

Hardly slept last night, mind whirring so caffeine in LARGE amounts this morning. Also, ditched fasted cardio. Although second morning though waking up headache free, yay! :thumbup1:

Hunger through the roof this morning, breakfast didn't last two minutes and didn't hit the spot really.

Shoulders tonight, then straight to bed, lol.


----------



## Lukehh

good workout sesh.

when i was younger i was a 12am-4am guy, now im in bed at 10pm :lol:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, think you've gone crazy there! My mates (male) still rib me about page 3, not happening!


I'm not crazy, I'm not the one who's done page 3 and a full page spread in nuts. You'll be moving into playboy mansion soon and wearing bunny ears and peacock leggings!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Lukehh said:


> good workout sesh.
> 
> when i was younger i was a 12am-4am guy, now im in bed at 10pm :lol:


Yeah really enjoyed it! Lol, I need my sleep otherwise major grump!



H10dst said:


> I'm not crazy, I'm not the one who's done page 3 and a full page spread in nuts. You'll be moving into playboy mansion soon and wearing bunny ears and peacock leggings!!!!


Ha ha, no full page spread! Or Page 3, sorry to disappoint!

Lol, they're my lucky peacock leggings!


----------



## Keeks

Super zonked today, so tired, another mad busy day at work and after very little sleep its been tough. Plus shoulders tonight was even tougher, little strength and just wanted to collapse into bed.

Shoulders - All done with warm up set of 20, then 15 reps, 3 secs rest, 5 reps, 3 secs rest and another 5 reps

Standing lat raises

Machine press

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises

Also spoke to my parents who'd picked up a copy of That's Life mag and got a bit emotional talking to them tonight saying they were so proud of me. They were so happy espeically as the article brought back memories for us and they were just so happy. Makes me happy that they're happy, makes it all the more special.


----------



## H10dst

Evening mrs peacock, you STARFISHING in bed yet?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Also spoke to my parents who'd picked up a copy of That's Life mag and got a bit emotional talking to them tonight saying they were so proud of me. They were so happy espeically as the article brought back memories for us and they were just so happy. Makes me happy that they're happy, makes it all the more special.


wow i bet being told they are proud felt awesome


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Evening mrs peacock, you STARFISHING in bed yet?


Ha ha, Mrs peacock :lol: Epic starfishing, so comfy and slept like a log.

Hope you're feeling better.



Dai Jones said:


> wow i bet being told they are proud felt awesome


Seriously got me so emotional. I'm a huge softy when it comes to family and they've supported me so much throughout my life, feels amazing that they're proud of me like that.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Seriously got me so emotional. I'm a huge softy when it comes to family and they've supported me so much throughout my life, feels amazing that they're proud of me like that.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Morning!!!!!!! Yes I'm alright now I think? Rest did me some good and strength doesn't seem to have dropped to badly,bit sore this week but no injury's so that's good. Think a rest has done me good, both physically and mentally. I also know if I ever get to the point where I want to wear peacock leggings then I know I'm mental and need a break. So thanks for the benchmark xx


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Morning!!!!!!! Yes I'm alright now I think? Rest did me some good and strength doesn't seem to have dropped to badly,bit sore this week but no injury's so that's good. Think a rest has done me good, both physically and mentally. I also know if I ever get to the point where I want to wear peacock leggings then I know I'm mental and need a break. So thanks for the benchmark xx


Ha ha, yeah I'm a bit mental at times but wearing peacock leggings doesn't make me more mental, just lucky! 

Glad ya feeling better. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Back on fasted cardio this morning, HIIT on rower although my phone nearly got thrown across the room when the alarm went off, was so warm and comfy. Slept like a baby which I needed, but again zonked tonight, month end is always a mad hectic week at work so more than ready for weekend, my head is absolutely spinning! :wacko:

Back tonight, with same reps etc as the other sessions this week.

Back

Close grip row

Wide grip pulldowns

Bent over row

Wide grip row

And carrying on with the emotional softy thing, my mates have sent me some lovely messages about the mag article, and feel so lucky to have mates who support me like they do, and one girl sent me a message through fb saying how she was suffering from ME and she wanted one day to compete and that my story was inspiring to her, well that made me cry! Her message really touched me, and just feels weird hearing things like that, but again, feels amazing to remember how far I've come.


----------



## Keeks

Ditched fasted cardio again this morning as it was quite late by the time I got settled in bed last night, and I've just been knackered this week, and heads been off with the fairies which doesn't help. :lol:

Chest, abs and calves tonight with a stretching session after as really seem to be stiffening up and losing flexibility, my neck doesn't seem to turn well at all, just noticed this more reverse parking, really struggled with it and not sure why it's suddenly gone like this?!

Anyway, hunger has been through the roof this week, so will be interested in weigh in etc tomorrow, as macros weren't adjusted this week, kept the same as the week before due to a 2lb increase. Each morning I'm waking up so hungry, even had hunger pangs through the night! :cursing: Middle of the night wanting Dominoes, not ideal, lol!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ditched fasted cardio again this morning as it was quite late by the time I got settled in bed last night, and I've just been knackered this week, and heads been off with the fairies which doesn't help. :lol:
> 
> Chest, abs and calves tonight with a stretching session after as really seem to be stiffening up and losing flexibility, my neck doesn't seem to turn well at all,* just noticed this more reverse parking*, really struggled with it and not sure why it's suddenly gone like this?!
> 
> Anyway, hunger has been through the roof this week, so will be interested in weigh in etc tomorrow, as macros weren't adjusted this week, kept the same as the week before due to a 2lb increase. Each morning I'm waking up so hungry, even had hunger pangs through the night! :cursing: Middle of the night wanting Dominoes, not ideal, lol!


sh!t cheeks you reverse parking??!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> sh!t cheeks you reverse parking??!!


 mg: I'm outraged at that Dai! I'm bl00dy good at reverse parking thank you, just a bit harder now I'm turning into a mongy owl!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> mg: I'm outraged at that Dai! I'm bl00dy good at reverse parking thank you, just a bit harder now I'm turning into a mongy owl!


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:


I'm serious! Parking was good but comedy moment stepping out the car and my shoe comes flying off! Very embarrassing and haven't a clue how it did happen! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I'm serious! Parking was good but comedy moment stepping out the car and my shoe comes flying off! Very embarrassing and haven't a clue how it did happen! :lol:


what ya like hey


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> what ya like hey


----------



## Keeks

Purely foooked tonight! :yawn: Just felt so worn out this week, with work and a few other things going on, its just hit me and so ready to sleep this weekend. Was meant to be going out Saturday night but not sure if I will, will see how I feel cos all I want to do now is literally morph into my sofa and sleep. :sleeping:

Anyway, chest, abs & calves done and felt pretty weak, was a tough session. Same reps/sets etc as other sessions this week.Then flexibilty stretching session done, I will be more owl like soon! 

Chest

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Machine press

Calves

Standing calf raises

Abs

Cable crunches

Weighted crunches

:sleeping: :sleeping: :sleeping:


----------



## Keeks

Tfi Friday!!! 

Didn't even consider fasted cardio this morning, so complete rest day today and its needed. :thumbup1:

Weigh in etc done and I've dropped nearly 3lbs this week :confused1: So last week's increase was all water it seems so will be upping carbs again next week which is good as I have been so hungry this week. This diet plan was to boost metabolism and seems to be working. Waist has also dropped to under 23" now, but still have my little pot belly  .

Happy Friday! :beer:


----------



## Rykard

+1 of the tfi!!! rest to me too today


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> +1 of the tfi!!! rest to me too today


Exactly! Think everyone's feeling it this week. Roll on some nice weather, bring a spring to our step eh?! :thumb:

Enjoy the rest! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Absolute a$$ if a day! My dad was taken into hospital earlier with suspected heart problems, however it turns out its not his heart, and he is ok, they just aren't sure what it is so the last few hours have dragged like fook waiting to find out more! :cursing:

So after debating the night out tomorrow, I AM going, drink needed and hangover junk food so no doubt the weight lost this week will go back on, but s0d it, I need it! :thumbup1:

Still feeling like I haven't eaten all day even though I've got through all meals. Banging head though, feels like tension in neck/shoulders so not sure if this is due to just tensing up a bit today or last nights stretching :confused1: although didn't feel anything this morning so probably just a slight tension headache.

Anyway, very very nearly weekend, 45 minutes and counting! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

o dear hope ya dad is ok, looks like ya Metabolism is kicking in


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> o dear hope ya dad is ok, looks like ya Metabolism is kicking in


Cheers Dai. Both parents aren't in the best of health so I always worry about them and my mum had a bit of a fall at weekend too so not the best week for them. :thumbdown:

Food-wise, I now have a huge serious craving for hot-dogs.....let's see what my metabolism can do with them!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Cheers Dai. Both parents aren't in the best of health so I always worry about them and my mum had a bit of a fall at weekend too so not the best week for them. :thumbdown:
> 
> Food-wise, I now have a huge serious craving for hot-dogs.....let's see what my metabolism can do with them!


o god not good, hot dogs haha go and get some chicken sausages and you'll be ok


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> o god not good, hot dogs haha go and get some chicken sausages and you'll be ok


Yep, super sh1tty! :thumbdown:

Nah Dai, I'm going all out for junk....either cold pizza or a Rustler burger ready and waiting for me at home in case we don't get to a takeaway, and that's before the hangover food! And proper rubbish hot dogs! :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Yep, super sh1tty! :thumbdown:
> 
> Nah Dai, I'm going all out for junk....either cold pizza or a Rustler burger ready and waiting for me at home in case we don't get to a takeaway, and that's before the hangover food! And proper rubbish hot dogs! :drool:


yeh defo for the burger


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeh defo for the burger


Exactly! But a burger needs chips, so if that's the case, I will need to hit a takeaway and if so, then may as well buy the burger from there........oh heck!!!! :wacko: Takeaway it is!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Exactly! But a burger needs chips, so if that's the case, I will need to hit a takeaway and if so, then may as well buy the burger from there........oh heck!!!! :wacko: Takeaway it is!


haha I was going to say you have ya heart set on a dirty takeaway, its ok for me i'm a bulking natty now


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha I was going to say you have ya heart set on a dirty takeaway, its ok for me i'm a bulking natty now


 :lol: Well so I am so takeaway it is! It just depends if I'm still standing with feet in tact!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well so I am so takeaway it is! It just depends if I'm still standing with feet in tact!


very true as we all know what ya like :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> very true as we all know what ya like :whistling:


  Don't know what you mean! Anyway, it's needed this week so that's my excuse! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Don't know what you mean! Anyway, it's needed this week so that's my excuse! :thumbup1:


got to have a break sometimes don't ya, how ya getting on with ya new coach


----------



## Chelsea

Hope your old man is ok darling and everything is going well in here


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> got to have a break sometimes don't ya, how ya getting on with ya new coach


Yep, defo need to chill out this weekend and have a break.

Yeah really happy so far, what's he said so far has been spot on and really enjoying the change so all looks good. :thumbup1:



Chelsea said:


> Hope your old man is ok darling and everything is going well in here


Cheers. He's home now and ok but not right, needs to go in for more tests in next few weeks but least he's home and doing better thank god!

Good other than that, especially now it's weekend!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry to hear your dads poorly, hope he feels better soon


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear your dads poorly, hope he feels better soon


Thank you.  Fingers crossed!

Hope you're doing ok and your wifes on the road to recovery!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Thank you.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> Hope you're doing ok and your wifes on the road to recovery!


Thanks Hun, planning to take her out for a walk in her wheelchair today, weather permitting :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Weekend has just flown, can't believe it's Monday already! :cursing:

Dad's not too bad, still far from right and my mum looks worn out too, but he's dong better than he was which is good. Still can't help worry about them both but they're putting it down to his haitus hernia, so he goes back in the next week or two for a camera down his throat to see what's going on, so fingers crossed it's just a bad flare up.

Hardly slept Friday night, so gym session on Saturday was an a$$, hams & tri's and really struggled, then went out Saturday night which I soooo needed, but realised before going out I was satrving and realised I had hardly eaten all Saturday, so Pot Nooldle and pizza to line my stomach. Had an ace night though, just what I needed and laughed so much my stomach was killing by the time I got home. Subway and more pizza when I got in so no hangover, result!

Yesterday had a complete rest day, hardly left the sofa all day, apart from a bath in which I nearly fell asleep in, so then slept on the sofa, then only managed half of todays food prep as just really couldn't be bothered. Ate pure junk too, not good but was sooo good! 

Anyway, back on it tody, fasted HIIT on rower done, loaded (heavy) week this week, with quads and bi's tonight then an early night as I'm still knackered!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Weekend has just flown, can't believe it's Monday already! :cursing:
> 
> Dad's not too bad, still far from right and my mum looks worn out too, but he's dong better than he was which is good. Still can't help worry about them both but they're putting it down to his haitus hernia, so he goes back in the next week or two for a camera down his throat to see what's going on, so fingers crossed it's just a bad flare up.
> 
> Hardly slept Friday night, so gym session on Saturday was an a$$, hams & tri's and really struggled, then went out Saturday night which I soooo needed, but realised before going out I was satrving and realised I had hardly eaten all Saturday, so Pot Nooldle and pizza to line my stomach. Had an ace night though, just what I needed and laughed so much my stomach was killing by the time I got home. Subway and more pizza when I got in so no hangover, result!
> 
> Yesterday had a complete rest day, hardly left the sofa all day, apart from a bath in which I nearly fell asleep in, so then slept on the sofa, then only managed half of todays food prep as just really couldn't be bothered. Ate pure junk too, not good but was sooo good!
> 
> Anyway, back on it tody, fasted HIIT on rower done, loaded (heavy) week this week, with quads and bi's tonight then an early night as I'm still knackered!


Yesterday sounds like a nice day! You need to relax sometimes especially with what we put our bodies through in the gym.

Glad to hear the old man is doing better too


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Yesterday sounds like a nice day! You need to relax sometimes especially with what we put our bodies through in the gym.
> 
> Glad to hear the old man is doing better too


X2 :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yesterday sounds like a nice day! You need to relax sometimes especially with what we put our bodies through in the gym.
> 
> Glad to hear the old man is doing better too


Ha ha, when I do lazy, I do it properly, was lovely!!  I didn't even get dressed properly until I had to nip out! Feel better for it though and like you said, our bodies do need a break.

Cheers, big relief! :thumbup1:



R0BLET said:


> X2 :beer:


Thank you! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, when I do lazy, I do it properly, was lovely!!  I didn't even get dressed properly until I had to nip out! Feel better for it though and like you said, our bodies do need a break.
> 
> Cheers, big relief! :thumbup1:
> 
> Thank you! :thumbup1:


All I read out of that was "didn't get dressed" and "nip out"........pics?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> All I read out of that was "didn't get dressed" and "nip out"........pics?


 :sneaky2: Horny rapist phase affecting your reading is it?! :lol:

But if you want to post pics with your nips out, feel free! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :sneaky2: Horny rapist phase affecting your reading is it?! :lol:
> 
> But if you want to post pics with your nips out, feel free! :thumb:


Maybe a little........there is a pic in my journal I believe, we're calling it a quick "smug shot" chest and nips are out


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Maybe a little........there is a pic in my journal I believe, we're calling it a quick "smug shot" chest and nips are out


 :lol: Smug shots/w4nk bank material! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Smug shots/w4nk bank material! :lol:


You best check it out then 

You going bodypower madam?

Spawn of Haney said he would take me but only if im in a pink dress......im thinking that you would look better in that


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You best check it out then
> 
> You going bodypower madam?
> 
> Spawn of Haney said he would take me but only if im in a pink dress......im thinking that you would look better in that


I meant your w4nk bank, not mine! :tongue:

You in a pink dress at bodypower, I've gotta see that! :laugh: But yes I'm going with a mate this year, making a weekend of it.....bodypower during the day then a night out in Birmingham, should be a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Urgh, Monday done and a day closer to weekend!  I'm no good at this going out lark, it just knackers me out for days after! :cursing:

So sleepy this afternoon but had to go to the bank and that woke me up a little, I'm bad for having a slump mid-afternoon and today I really could've fallen asleep standing up given half the chance.

Anyway, gym done and was a real effort, but enjoyed it, I do like going heavy. :thumbup1: Then I did get round to full food prep tonight, slight change in food this week, upping carbs slightly but can't face another meal tonight so will have some quark and a sugar free jelly.

Quads & bi's - All done with a warm up set of 20

Quads

Leg extensions - 10, 8, 6

Smith machine squats - 10, 8, 6

Leg press - 10, 8, 6

Bi's

Seated db curls - 10, 8, 6

Cable rope curls - 10, 8, 6

Concentration curls - 12, 10, 8


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I meant your w4nk bank, not mine! :tongue:
> 
> You in a pink dress at bodypower, I've gotta see that! :laugh: But yes I'm going with a mate this year, making a weekend of it.....bodypower during the day then a night out in Birmingham, should be a good one! :thumbup1:


Oh haha!

@R0BLET you hear this.....Keeks is going with a mate and staying in a hotel for bodypower.......awesome foursome?


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Oh haha!
> 
> @R0BLET you hear this.....Keeks is going with a mate and staying in a hotel for bodypower.......awesome foursome?


Hotel details please.....

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Hotel details please.....
> 
> :lol:


Its on the corner of Gape Street


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Its on the corner of Gape Street


Across from Balls Deep Lane?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Oh haha!
> 
> @R0BLET you hear this.....Keeks is going with a mate and staying in a hotel for bodypower.......awesome foursome?


Sounds ace! My 6' 6, 20 stone mate Kevin will be well up for that, so am I! :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> Across from Balls Deep Lane?


Sounds just up Kevin's street!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Sounds ace! My 6' 6, 20 stone mate Kevin will be well up for that, so am I! :thumb:
> 
> Sounds just up Kevin's street!


Erm Rob you and Kevin can go have a nice evening together :beer:

Keeks I will take you out for a nice cheat meal.......dessert will be spotted dick or banana split.....let me know what you decide


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Sounds ace! My 6' 6, 20 stone mate Kevin will be well up for that, so am I! :thumb:
> 
> Sounds just up Kevin's street!


Kevin sounds like he's made up, picsornokevin


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Erm Rob you and Kevin can go have a nice evening together :beer:
> 
> Keeks I will take you out for a nice cheat meal.......dessert will be spotted dick or banana split.....let me know what you decide


Ahh, Kevin was getting excited about you in the pink dress, he's kinky like that! :lol:



R0BLET said:


> Kevin sounds like he's made up, picsornokevin


Now who's getting excited?! :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ahh, Kevin was getting excited about you in the pink dress, he's kinky like that! :lol:
> 
> Now who's getting excited?! :tongue:


You wouldn't be human if you weren't excited by the thought of me in a pink dress......male or female 

p.s I blatantly would be going commando too :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You wouldn't be human if you weren't excited by the thought of me in a pink dress......male or female
> 
> p.s I blatantly would be going commando too :innocent:


So will I! :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> So will I! :whistling:


            when is bodypower again? It better be tomorrow!!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> when is bodypower again? It better be tomorrow!!


Ahh I feel bad now, I was only joking. :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ahh I feel bad now, I was only joking. :innocent:


Yea right...... bet you've gone to the toilet to take off your current underwear because its got too many snail trails in it from thinking about me


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yea right...... bet you've gone to the toilet to take off your current underwear because its got too many snail trails in it from thinking about me


Erm, not quite but I have nearly fallen off my chair laughing at that statement! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Erm, not quite but I have nearly fallen off my chair laughing at that statement *and because im soaked*! :lol:


Edited for accuracy


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Edited for accuracy


Yep, slipped right off it!

^^^^^ Again.....joking! :innocent:


----------



## sxbarnes

Another normal day at the office i see:beer:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yep, slipped right off it!
> 
> ^^^^^ Again.....joking! :innocent:





sxbarnes said:


> Another normal day at the office i see:beer:


Luckily we don't work in the same office or there would be more flood warnings.........under Keeks' seat


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Another normal day at the office i see:beer:


 :lol: Yep, off with the fairies as usual! :lol:



Chelsea said:


> Luckily we don't work in the same office or there would be more flood warnings.........under Keeks' seat


 :lol: Yep, real shame we don't work together.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Yep, off with the fairies as usual! :lol:
> 
> :lol: Yep, real shame we don't work together.


Our managers would not feel that way......zero work would get done.....but plenty of double entry obviously


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Our managers would not feel that way......zero work would get done.....but plenty of double entry obviously


 :lol: Quit with that....do you know how long it took me to get through stuff last week.....AGES! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Quit with that....do you know how long it took me to get through stuff last week.....AGES! :lol:


I have no idea what you mean :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Really don't know what's up with me at the minute, been knackered again today and appetite has dipped again. Just can't seem to have good run with food lately, although it has been more settled recently, I then start struggling again with food, especially my last meal, so will just have a shake tonight.

Anyway, fasted HIIT on rower this morning, then shoulders done tonight, all with a warm up set of 20 reps, then 10, 8, 6 reps.

Shoulders

Standing lat raises

Machine press

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises

Early night again, cos I'm just hardcore!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Oh dear do I sense a case of needing to woman the fûck up??


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh dear do I sense a case of needing to woman the fûck up??


 :lol: I'm thinking this is what it feels like to be a bloke!


----------



## Keeks

Not been quite as tired today, so it only took about 3 days to get over a night out and very little sleep at weekend, great stuff! :lol: Appetite has dipped yet again though! :thumbdown:

Anyway, fasted HIIT on rower then back tonight, same reps/sets as previous sessions this week.

Back

Close grip row

Wide grip pull downs

One arm db row

Wide grip seated row

Enjoyed it and did ok with weights, up from last heavy week so thats good.

Got home from the gym though and my front fence had blown over so tried to shift it into the front garden but in the wind and rain and it being dark, I've just slightly jarred my knee and shoulder, hopefully its nothing too bad but can feel them both now, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fence knee to go with fish foot? Take care out there, it's grim oop north :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Fence knee to go with fish foot? Take care out there, it's grim oop north :lol:


 :lol: I think, touch wood that fish foot is actually pretty ok now, so fence knee might replace it.

Its awful tonight, keep hearing bangs and stuff outside thinking what the hell is that?!


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea you're due a few blowies tonight. Take care


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Yea you're due a few blowies tonight. Take care


Oh err! Cheers, hopefully it'll just be the fence, do get a bit scared and girl like at times like these, lol.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Oh err! Cheers, hopefully it'll just be the fence, do get a bit scared and girl like at times like these, lol.


Watch out for that strong gail... :whistling: .


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> :lol: I think, touch wood that fish foot is actually pretty ok now, so fence knee might replace it.
> 
> Its awful tonight, keep hearing bangs and stuff outside thinking what the hell is that?!


I know just how you feel, the neighbours TV Ariel just blew off his roof and crashed into my window. I nearly jumped out of my skin


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Watch out for that strong gail... :whistling: .
> View attachment 145504


 :lol: Now I would cr4p myself if she was coming towards me! :lol:



BestBefore1989 said:


> I know just how you feel, the neighbours TV Ariel just blew off his roof and crashed into my window. I nearly jumped out of my skin


Oh no, bet that did make you jump. Hope the window didn't break. It's been awful hasn't it?!


----------



## Keeks

Ditched fasted cardio today woke up last night and had a deep ache in my shoulder and down my arm, so thought the rower wasn't a good idea. I also have a sore throat and swollen glands, hopefully nothing too bad.

Chest, abs and calves tonight, and already can't wait to get back into bed!


----------



## Ginger Ben

You're as bad as roblet young lady :lol:

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> You're as bad as roblet young lady :lol:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!


Yeah but at least I train. :whistling:

I think I must be catching germs from his journal so I'm staying outta there!

Cheers. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Yeah but at least I train. :whistling:
> 
> I think I must be catching germs from his journal so I'm staying outta there!
> 
> Cheers. :thumbup1:


Hahahaha true


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Really don't know what's up with me at the minute, been knackered again today and appetite has dipped again. Just can't seem to have good run with food lately, although it has been more settled recently, I then start struggling again with food, especially my last meal, so will just have a shake tonight.
> 
> Anyway, fasted HIIT on rower this morning, then shoulders done tonight, all with a warm up set of 20 reps, then 10, 8, 6 reps.
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Standing lat raises
> 
> Machine press
> 
> Rear delt raises
> 
> Front plate raises
> 
> Early night again, cos I'm just hardcore!


Erm....someone just sent me a pic of you training.....


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Erm....someone just sent me a pic of you training.....
> 
> View attachment 145511


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Bet you've been furiously&#8230;&#8230;err..&#8230;.looking at that pic.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Bet you've been furiously&#8230;&#8230;err..&#8230;.looking at that pic.


So furious I had a sweat running down my back which obviously I stopped to look at as it dripped down to see which muscle cut it would decide to run down.....was a good night :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> So furious I had a sweat running down my back which obviously I stopped to look at as it dripped down to see which muscle cut it would decide to run down.....was a good night :thumb:


 :lol: Again....tit! :lol:

I've just had to stop myself asking the most ridiculous question&#8230;..what turned you on more, that scenario or the midget?!! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Again....tit! :lol:
> 
> I've just had to stop myself asking the most ridiculous question&#8230;..what turned you on more, that scenario or the midget?!! :lol:


The scenario.........my back looked epic :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> The scenario.........my back looked epic :lol:


No doubt filmed, edited and played in slow motion all morning whilst re-living the moment in the mirror? :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> No doubt filmed, edited and played in slow motion all morning whilst re-living the moment in the mirror? :lol:


Erm.....YES!! There were some striations that I missed at full speed but slow-mo at 2nd glance just sent me over the edge, im empty


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Erm.....YES!! There were some striations that I missed at full speed but slow-mo at 2nd glance just sent me over the edge, im empty


 :lol: Sounds awesome! :lol: Send me a copy, just one copy though, bet you've got load of different speeds/angles going on.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Sounds awesome! :lol: Send me a copy, just one copy though, bet you've got load of different speeds/angles going on.


So many angles, you want the black and white version? Gives it that Blood and Guts grittiness :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> So many angles, you want the black and white version? Gives it that Blood and Guts grittiness :lol:


Blood & guts grittiness on a w4nking vid....your camera skills must be ace! :lol: Cool, or hard and fast version if there is one, whatever?! :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Blood & guts grittiness on a w4nking vid....your camera skills must be ace! :lol: Cool, or hard and fast version if there is one, whatever?! :thumbup1:


Yep....I bring the intensity no matter what im doing  to be honest all the vids are pretty much hard and fast.....its how I operate :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yep....I bring the intensity no matter what im doing  to be honest all the vids are pretty much hard and fast.....its how I operate :lol:


Ace, that's very good to hear.


----------



## Keeks

Not sure if it's cos I've been in the germ journal again but do feel off this afternoon, just want to curl up and sleep, and also EAT!!! Appetite is back but all I want is junk!

So I've then been perving on the Dominoes website, so now have it in my head that I want a takeaway at weekend&#8230;..to aid recovery of course. Also a Pot Noodle, and chocolate cow biscuits dipped in a brew. :drool:

Did think about ditching the gym tonight but have an appointment later so couldn't go home to bed anyway so will get dosed up and thankfully it's a short session so I'll man up and get through it  , but thank god it's nearly weekend! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Day survived!  And happy as hell now I'm in bed! 

Still feel ropey but I guess in a good way appetite dipped so no junk food consumed, result! And even surprised myself at the gym as although I nearly ditched tonights session, actually felt strength was good tonight so another result! :thumbup1:

Chest - All with warm up set of 20, then 3 sets, 10, 8, 6 reps

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Machine press

Calves

Standing calf raises 3 x 25

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 25


----------



## TELBOR

Germ Journal....

Talk to me :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Germ Journal....
> 
> Talk to me :lol:


Thought you were dying?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Germ Journal....
> 
> Talk to me :lol:


Do you know what I'm wearing right now whilst I talk to you? This......



Hand-knitted last night so it's now safe to talk to you. :thumbup1:

And germ journal....aka Roblets journal, now with more germs than ever!

Hope ya feeling better anyway! :thumbup1:



Ginger Ben said:


> Thought you were dying?


I think that's the thing with man flu........one minute you're dying, the next minute you're not.


----------



## Gary29

Keeks said:


> Not sure if it's cos I've been in the germ journal again but do feel off this afternoon, just want to curl up and sleep, and also EAT!!! Appetite is back but all I want is junk!
> 
> So I've then been perving on the Dominoes website, so now have it in my head that I want a takeaway at weekend&#8230;..to aid recovery of course. Also a Pot Noodle, and *chocolate cow biscuits* dipped in a brew. :drool:
> 
> Did think about ditching the gym tonight but have an appointment later so couldn't go home to bed anyway so will get dosed up and thankfully it's a short session so I'll man up and get through it  , but thank god it's nearly weekend! :bounce:


Woah woah woah woah, wait a second!! Chocolate? Cow? Biscuits? I never knew such a thing existed? This could be life changing......


----------



## Keeks

Gary29 said:


> Woah woah woah woah, wait a second!! Chocolate? Cow? Biscuits? I never knew such a thing existed? This could be life changing......




:drool: :drool: :drool:

Bit of advice here.......STAY AWAY FROM THE CHOCOLATE COW BISCUITS!!!!!!!! They are seriously too good, especially dipped in a brew. Used to love choc hob nobs in a brew, but they are nothing compared to these bad boys......STAY AWAY!!!


----------



## Gary29

This could be the end of me lol!

Glad to hear you're pushing through with the training, keep it up


----------



## Keeks

Gary29 said:


> This could be the end of me lol!
> 
> Glad to hear you're pushing through with the training, keep it up


Once you've gone chocolate cow biscuit, there's no going back!

Thank you, hope you're well too.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> View attachment 145549
> 
> 
> :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Bit of advice here.......STAY AWAY FROM THE CHOCOLATE COW BISCUITS!!!!!!!! They are seriously too good, especially dipped in a brew. Used to love choc hob nobs in a brew, but they are nothing compared to these bad boys......STAY AWAY!!!


I had some chocolate chip hobnobs the other day........different league


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I had some chocolate chip hobnobs the other day........different league


Chocolate chip hobnobs? Nice!!!!!! But still standing firm on chocolate cow biscuits!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Chocolate chip hobnobs? Nice!!!!!! But still standing firm on chocolate cow biscuits!


Yeah they are good as are the dark chocste covered hobnobs :drool:

Choc cows look good though, I live those malted biscuits. May invest


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah they are good as are the dark chocste covered hobnobs :drool:
> 
> Choc cows look good though, I live those malted biscuits. May invest


Hold on......are these like the imaginary choc orange shreddies that didn't exist for agggggggggggges!! :tongue: But no to dark choc hobnobs! :thumbdown:

Defo give the choc cows a go though, everyone needs them in their life! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Hold on......are these like the imaginary choc orange shreddies that didn't exist for agggggggggggges!! :tongue: But no to dark choc hobnobs! :thumbdown:
> 
> Defo give the choc cows a go though, everyone needs them in their life! :thumb:


Hold on I wasn't fibbing about the choccy orange shreddies they just took a while to get oop norf lol

Dark chocolate anything is a winner. Get involved


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Do you know what I'm wearing right now whilst I talk to you? This......
> 
> View attachment 145548
> 
> 
> im actually finding this new knitted garment, a big turn on mg:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Hold on I wasn't fibbing about the choccy orange shreddies they just took a while to get oop norf lol
> 
> Dark chocolate anything is a winner. Get involved


Yeah only cos you southern folk don't know good food so when something good does come along, you try and keep it for yourselves! :sneaky2:

We could really have a food war you know....chips & gravy.....no to dark chocolate and don't even get me started on your meal layout!!!! :lol:



Jay.32 said:


> :lol: Multi purpose then, it's a winner! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Weigh in day and only did half a job this this morning.....weighed but not measured as couldn't find my tape measure, but will do it tomorrow morning if I can find it. Weight only up 1/2lb so happy with that, but it still feels weird the scales going up and that being the plan.

Don't feel too bad today though, hungry and really wanting junk again, but its weekend so will have some treats. What I will have, no idea yet but these are a few things on my mind at the minute:

A toasty - not sure of topping

Some sort of pasta

PIZZA

Pot Noodle

Panini

Chinese Takeaway

Choc cow biscuits

Egg custard

:drool: :drool: :drool:

Anyway, rest day today, complete rest with no cardio but will do a stretching session tonight.


----------



## Jay.32

Keeks said:


> Weigh in day and only did half a job this this morning.....weighed but not measured as couldn't find my tape measure, but will do it tomorrow morning if I can find it. Weight only up 1/2lb so happy with that, but it still feels weird the scales going up and that being the plan.
> 
> Don't feel too bad today though, hungry and really wanting junk again, but its weekend so will have some treats. What I will have, no idea yet but these are a few things on my mind at the minute:
> 
> A toasty - not sure of topping
> 
> Some sort of pasta
> 
> PIZZA
> 
> Pot Noodle
> 
> Panini
> 
> Chinese Takeaway
> 
> Choc cow biscuits
> 
> Egg custard
> 
> :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> Anyway, rest day today, complete rest with no cardio but will do a *stretching session tonight.*


thats not complete rest lol


----------



## Keeks

Jay.32 said:


> thats not complete rest lol


Ha ha, by the time I get home, the stretching may be swapped for a long hot soak! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

@Ginger Ben Acceptable use of chopped up hot dog mixed in with food, not like your crazy effort!



Was epic!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hold on, hold on that's all mixed up and touching too lol. Looks good though

Btw I had it again for lunch today


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Hold on, hold on that's all mixed up and touching too lol. Looks good though
> 
> Btw I had it again for lunch today


 :lol: Certain foods can be mixed up and touching......the rules are very complicated! It was lovely though, red pesto, turkey, hot dog and grated cheese.

:cursing: Dont tell me that, I had just rectified the chopped up hot dog situation with this meal, and you go crazy again! :nono: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I think I need to see a list of the rules as this is very confusing lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I think I need to see a list of the rules as this is very confusing lol


Tbh if you think I'm weird with my food rules so far, don't ask for further clarification as then you will just think I am just pure mental.

There are set rules, but then certain meals would not have set rules as such.........I could go on but it confuses me! You're right, very confusing! :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Tbh if you think I'm weird with my food rules so far, don't ask for further clarification as then you will just think I am just pure mental.
> 
> There are set rules, but then certain meals would not have set rules as such.........I could go on but it confuses me! You're right, very confusing! :lol:


Ok best left unasked then. Lol. I'll just try and piece it all together as I learn more :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Ok best left unasked then. Lol. I'll just try and piece it all together as I learn more :lol:


Best way. :lol: My mum makes me laugh when I go for tea, she always asks which plate and what goes in which compartment, what can/can't touch, always makes me chuckle!


----------



## Keeks

Measurements done this morning and weight being up 1/2lb this week but measurements still being the same, happy days! Still so conscious of weight going up, but if I can still maintain decent measurements, I'll be happy.

Shoulders done this morning, same session as earlier in the week, just want to get 2 shoulders sessions in most weeks now as I really want them to come on now. With the rower as well, hopefully should make some decent changes.

Off to meet a local girl and her PT shortly as she's doing her first comp in April, a local show and she wants to have a chat about comp things. I'm so excited for her but know as soon as I start talking all things comp like, I'll end up thinking I should sack the off-season year off and compete later in the year, but Im not doing, know I need to have this year out, improve loads and properly sort health etc out, but I cant help missing prep.

Chilled weekend other than that, girls night in tonight, and usual training etc.


----------



## Keeks

So had an ace meeting with the girl who's looking at doing her first comp. She's lacking in her self confidence and has worries like anyone else thinking about doing their first comp, but between her trainer and myself, tried to put her main fears and doubts aside. She's in ace shape with 10 weeks to go so she's in a great place now. So exciting, really cant wait to see her on stage.

Really made me miss prep though, all the little things like bikini planning etc, got that lost feeling back that has been slowly going since last prep. But then I am enjoying not being under pressure, and just being able to do whatever I can whenever I want so its swings and roundabouts I guess.

Then I have these sort of moments when I really don't miss prep........



Amazeballs! :drool:  :thumb:


----------



## Zola

Enjoy it


----------



## Keeks

Zola said:


> Enjoy it


It's long gone!!!! It was ace! American Sizzler with added chopped up hot dog and peppered beef. :drool:


----------



## Zola

Im a big fan of the sizzler too, but with a bbq base!


----------



## Keeks

Zola said:


> Im a big fan of the sizzler too, but with a bbq base!


Oh no, no bbq base! :thumbdown: Sizzlers ace though, one of my new faves as I've always loved tuna and onion, but this comes close. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Super chilled lazy day today, even had a snooze this afternoon as I couldn't keep my eyes open! Food shopping/prep etc done, catching up with family etc so its been nice.

Hams & Tri's this morning, all sets etc same as previous sessions this week. De-load week coming up and a slight increase in carbs.

Hams

Lying leg curls

Standing leg curls

SLDL's

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs

V bar push downs

Rope pull downs

Session followed by new PWO cereal :drool:



:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

There is a god. Toffee crisp


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> There is a god. Toffee crisp


Ha ha, yes another one from the cereal God. They're lovely. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Terrible nights sleep last night so have been slightly today, no fasted cardio and did quads & bi's tonight.

Quads - All with warm up set of 20, then 3 x 10 reps with a 1 second hold on each rep

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Bi's

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

Concentration curls

Ready for bed tonight! :yawn:


----------



## Keeks

Again, no fasted cardio as still feeling off, think I must have a bug/cold as feel quite drained and had a lot of sinus pain today.

Shoulders done, ok session but felt drained after.

Shoulders - All done with a warm up set of 20, then 3 x 1o reps

Standing lat raises

DB press

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope you feel better soon Hun X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope you feel better soon Hun X


Cheers, hope you're ok. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Cheers, hope you're ok. X


getting there slowly


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> getting there slowly


Ahh good stuff, slowly but surely eh?! Hope your wifes recovering well too.


----------



## Keeks

Starting to feel better now after an off few days, last night especially, felt so rough. Got up this morning (no fasted cardio again) and felt as though I was going to pass out in the shower, but as the day has progressed, feel loads better.

Hopefully should pick up over next few days and be back to normal by next week. Appetite has really dropped though again, and not just in the evenings. Most meals the last few days have been a struggle, except from quark jelly which has been a nice manageable supper. Didn't even want my PWO cereal last night.....WTF?! mg:

Back session tonight, then an early night again as seem to be really needing my sleep at the minute, I don't think my bed has ever been so comfy!


----------



## TELBOR

MTFU!!

:wub:


----------



## biglbs

Hope this passes soon my dear... 

Nothing like ills to mess everything up a?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> MTFU!!
> 
> :wub:


 :lol: I know, I know, I need to grow a pair! :confused1: Or maybe just man up instead! :lol:



biglbs said:


> Hope this passes soon my dear...
> 
> Nothing like ills to mess everything up a?


Thank you, just a little bug so a few days and I'll be right as rain! :thumbup1: But yep, inconvenience with training/diet.

Hope you're well. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Hope you get over it quickly


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Hope you get over it quickly


Thank you, I'll be back hyper and bouncy in a few days!


----------



## Keeks

Gym session done and didn't feel too bad, but quite drained after. Still can't manage evening meal though. Nice hot bath done, and once I'm dosed up, feel better again. 

Back - All with a warm up set of 20, then 3 x 10

Close grip seated row

Wide grip pull downs

Bent over row

Wide grip seated row


----------



## sxbarnes

Here's for the keeks :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Here's for the keeks :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 :lol: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: :bounce: :thumb:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :beer:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :beer:


 :lol: :clap: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :clap: 

We could be cheerleaders! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Whiney whingey mard ar$e mode continues.....still feeling rough. Feel ok one minute then rough as the next. All food has been tough today, and have left half of the meals I've had, just no appetite. Glad its nearly weekend, lazy weekend planned and needed! 

Gym done, but again, felt drained after. Chest, abs & calves, but still felt ok with weights, which was good.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Whiney whingey mard ar$e mode continues.....still feeling rough. Feel ok one minute then rough as the next. All food has been tough today, and have left half of the meals I've had, just no appetite. Glad its nearly weekend, lazy weekend planned and needed!
> 
> Gym done, but again, felt drained after. Chest, abs & calves, but still felt ok with weights, which was good.


Probably need a week off, when was the last one:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :beer:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Probably need a week off, when was the last one:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :beer:


Hmmm, you may be right. I actually can't remember the last time I had a week off. Will see how I feel over the weekend and if I'm still feeling rough, then may think about having a week off next week.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Hmmm, you may be right. I actually can't remember the last time I had a week off. Will see how I feel over the weekend and if I'm still feeling rough, then may think about having a week off next week.


If you feel bad on having a week off just have 3 days off


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Hmmm, you may be right. I actually can't remember the last time I had a week off. Will see how I feel over the weekend and if I'm still feeling rough, then may think about having a week off next week.


If you feel bad on having a week off just have 3 days off


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> If you feel bad on having a week off just have 3 days off


Yeah will see how I go. Not done any cardio this week, so will see how things are next week, and maybe have a few days rest, or maybe just a week with some cardio sessions. Think I'll feel better once my appetite is back, fingers crossed. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

TFI FRIDAY!!!! :bounce:

Feeling better this morning, but still no appetite. Weigh in etc done, and weight/measurements have dropped, and with no cardio at all this week, shows how food intake has dropped, not good!

Anyway, was thinking last night that I've been off for a while now, (bug this week not included) and been tying to think what has changed and am now thinking that its my pill. I dont like being on it anyway, and thinking back, its been one thing after another for ages now, especially appetite. This was knocked a bit last year due to pain/painkillers but now things are settling a bit more with that, so on less painkillers, but still feeling nauseous. Also headaches and wearing my glasses loads thinking I was tired, but after reading the side affects of the pill I'm on, these are some of the side affects so will be going to the doctors next week to maybe change to something else.

Complete rest day today and going to go shopping after work to try and get some decent food of which I can stomach. Turkey and veg is really making me gip at the minute. :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Back on form today, feeling loads better and appetite has picked up a bit, still not eating right but feel better for actually eating more. Had an ace tea last night though, cheese & onion sandwiches and crisps, awesome! 

Woke up super early this morning, scared witless as I had a dream about ghosts, really freaked me out, then got to the gym and heard someone training upstairs which was weird as at the minute theres only me training there, then got upstairs and there wasnt anyone there, ghosts everywhere it seems!! :sad: But they must be ok ghosts if they train! 

Hams & tri's this morning, all done with warm up of 20, then 3 x 10.

Hams

Lying leg curls

Standing leg raises

SLDL's

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs

V bar push downs

Rope pull downs


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Back on form today, feeling loads better and appetite has picked up a bit, still not eating right but feel better for actually eating more. Had an ace tea last night though, cheese & onion sandwiches and crisps, awesome!
> 
> Woke up super early this morning, scared witless as I had a dream about ghosts, really freaked me out, then got to the gym and heard someone training upstairs which was weird as at the minute theres only me training there, then got upstairs and there wasnt anyone there, ghosts everywhere it seems!! :sad: But they must be ok ghosts if they train!
> 
> Hams & tri's this morning, all done with warm up of 20, then 3 x 10.
> 
> Hams
> 
> Lying leg curls
> 
> Standing leg raises
> 
> SLDL's
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Reverse grip pull downs
> 
> V bar push downs
> 
> Rope pull downs


Glad to hear your feeling better X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad to hear your feeling better X


Thank you, hope you're ok. x


----------



## Keeks

This sums up today........



Shoulders & abs this morning, then this aft after food shop, thought s0d it, nap time. 

Shoulders - All with warm up of 20 then 3 x 10

Standing lat raises

Arnie press

Upright row

Alternate front db raises

Abs

3 x 25 weighted crunches


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> This sums up today........
> 
> View attachment 146101
> 
> 
> Shoulders & abs this morning, then this aft after food shop, thought s0d it, nap time.
> 
> Shoulders - All with warm up of 20 then 3 x 10
> 
> Standing lat raises
> 
> Arnie press
> 
> Upright row
> 
> Alternate front db raises
> 
> Abs
> 
> 3 x 25 weighted crunches


I love bed


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I love bed


Ha ha, me too! Went to sleep starfish like, woke up starfish like, I was completely flat out!


----------



## sxbarnes

You are a starfish trooper


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> You are a starfish trooper


The ultimate starfish trooper! :lol: Only been in work five minutes and that is my only thought right now.


----------



## Skye666

Hi keeks been having a read through ages since I caught up....but u were in my thoughts this morning at breakfast. - quark- added to Greek yogurt #keeks! Lol I actually love the stuff.

Hope ur feeling better :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Skye666 said:


> Hi keeks been having a read through ages since I caught up....but u were in my thoughts this morning at breakfast. - quark- added to Greek yogurt #keeks! Lol I actually love the stuff.
> 
> Hope ur feeling better :thumbup1:


Good morning! Ha ha, my mates are the same and text me with quark related texts, think I should change my name.

Not been much happening lately, one thing after another but hopefully will be back fighting fit soon. Thank you and thanks for reading and hope you're well.


----------



## Keeks

Right, don't know if I'm going to jinx myself here but I'm feeling normal today and HUNGRY!!!!! :bounce: Bl00dy starving in fact! Fingers crossed for a proper evening meal tonight! :bounce:

Should be upping carbs again this week but will see how appetite holds, and as last few weeks haven't been straight-forward with diet, lost where I am slightly, so will try and work it out tonight and increase to where I think I should be.

No cardio this morning, quads & bi's tonight.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Right, don't know if I'm going to jinx myself here but I'm feeling normal today and HUNGRY *for Chelsea*!!!!! :bounce: Bl00dy starving in fact! Fingers crossed for a proper evening *of back door action *tonight! :bounce:
> 
> Should be upping carbs again this week but will see how appetite holds, and as last few weeks haven't been straight-forward with diet, lost where I am slightly, so will try and work it out tonight and increase to where I think I should be.
> 
> No cardio this morning, quads & bi's tonight.


Edited


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Edited


 :lol: That made me laugh - DO NOT EDIT!!!

You coming round to feed me then? I'll leave the back door open. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: That made me laugh - DO NOT EDIT!!!
> 
> You coming round to feed me then? I'll leave the back door open. :lol:


Gets in his freshly cleaned passion wagon and leaves for northern pastures.....you will be WELL fed!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Gets in his freshly cleaned passion wagon and leaves for northern pastures.....you will be WELL fed!


Well hurry up, like I said.....I'm starving!!! :drool:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Well hurry up, like I said.....I'm starving!!! :drool:


Foot to the floor both turbo's engaged


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Foot to the floor both turbo's engaged


Oooh, sounds powerful. I like powerful.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Oooh, sounds powerful. I like powerful.


Some might say 'overpowering'


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Some might say 'overpowering'


    Seriously, hurry up!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Some might say 'overpowering'


Some might say "rapist"


----------



## sxbarnes

R0BLET said:


> Some might say "rapist"


Phil Lee Travis?


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Seriously, hurry up!


You have to wait until I've trained chest, plus you'll get to see it pumped to the max 



R0BLET said:


> Some might say "rapist"


A court of law is yet to prove this 

It's my favoured style most women (keeks) love it.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Some might say "rapist"


 :lol:



sxbarnes said:


> Phil Lee Travis?


Who? :confused1:



Chelsea said:


> You have to wait until I've trained chest, plus you'll get to see it pumped to the max
> 
> A court of law is yet to prove this
> 
> It's my favoured style most women (keeks) love it.


Tut tut, teasing me and making me wait like that.


----------



## sxbarnes

Think PLT might be related to DLT . Anyway the roblet is right


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Think PLT might be related to DLT . Anyway the roblet is right


I'm so confused :lol: Doesn't take much.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> I'm so confused :lol: Doesn't take much.


Just don't talk to anyone called Dave or Phil and you should be OK :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Just don't talk to anyone called Dave or Phil and you should be OK :bounce:


 :lol: Ok, will do, well, wont do. :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: Ok, will do, well, wont do. :thumb:


A lot of Dave's are really called Rodney anyway. Its a bloody circus out there:whistling:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> A lot of Dave's are really called Rodney anyway. Its a bloody circus out there:whistling:


 :lol: I've got a mate Dave who actually looks like Rodney! Circus indeed!


----------



## Keeks

Had a good session at the gym, re-load week this week so lower weights, higher reps, but appetite has dropped again tonight. So had a shake after gym, then pwo cereal, then thats it, feel sick and not at all hungry so will just be having a quark jelly for super. Back at the docs this week so hopefully can change to a different pill and that should make a difference, I hope!!!

Quads & bi's - All done with a warm up of 20, then 3 x sets of 15 reps, rest for 3 secs, 5 reps, rest for 3 secs then a final 5 reps :cursing:

Quads

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Bi's

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

EZ bar 21's x 3 sets

Glad to be feeling better though and felt tonight was a good session, and although off tonight with food, today has been loads better. :thumbup1:


----------



## LeVzi

Ello kiddo, long time since I been here, but I know you, and I know you always working hard. Whats up with the appetite ? You been letting your food touch or something ?

You in prep right now ? When you on stage next ?


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> Ello kiddo, long time since I been here, but I know you, and I know you always working hard. Whats up with the appetite ? You been letting your food touch or something ?
> 
> You in prep right now ? When you on stage next ?


Hello you! Hows thing with you? Hope all good and thanks for dropping in. :thumbup1:

Lol, trying to work hard, trainings going well, just had a few glitches recently, womens health stuff. Basically had to go back on the pill to try and control my problems, and the one I'm on just doesn't seem to be agreeing with me, feel sick quite and appetite has been hit & miss a lot, plus a few others sides. Back at docs tomorrow though so will get sorted.

Even my special plates cant tempt me with food at the moment! :cursing:

No prep this year, having a year out then looking at competing again next year. Missing prep but also enjoying relaxing and not being under pressure.


----------



## Keeks

No cardio this morning, going to probably add it back in next week. Back done tonight.

This week is higher reps anyway and a tougher week, and although feeling back to normal after the bug I had, still just not 100% right with feeling sick etc, so just going to train properly this week and eat as much as I can, although no tea again tonight. Just not going to bother too much at the moment about it, only missing one meal now, and having carbs pre/intra and pwo so its just one pro/veg meal I'm missing so not too bad.

Did notice tonight though just how much my sight has deteriorated in my left eye, hopefully its nothing and should be ok in a week or two, but if not, will get to the opticians.

Anyway, back done, good session. :thumbup1:

Back - Same reps/sets/rest etc as yesterday

Close grip seated row

Wide grip pull downs

Bent over row

Wide grip seated row


----------



## LeVzi

Keeks said:


> Hello you! Hows thing with you? Hope all good and thanks for dropping in. :thumbup1:
> 
> Lol, trying to work hard, trainings going well, just had a few glitches recently, womens health stuff. Basically had to go back on the pill to try and control my problems, and the one I'm on just doesn't seem to be agreeing with me, feel sick quite and appetite has been hit & miss a lot, plus a few others sides. Back at docs tomorrow though so will get sorted.
> 
> Even my special plates cant tempt me with food at the moment! :cursing:
> 
> No prep this year, having a year out then looking at competing again next year. Missing prep but also enjoying relaxing and not being under pressure.


Ah sorry to hear things ain't been ideal, but i'm sure you'll get it sorted between you and the quack. And fair play on a year out to get sorted, probably do you good in the long run


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> Ah sorry to hear things ain't been ideal, but i'm sure you'll get it sorted between you and the quack. And fair play on a year out to get sorted, probably do you good in the long run


Cheers, one step forward, three back at the minute and defo have that banging head against a brick wall feeling today but it'll get sorted.

Yep, defo needed the break, and will make the most of the year to make decent improvements. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Back at the docs again today and all the sides I've had recently (headaches, nausea, dodgy sight, moods, water retention, acne flare up, etc) are due to the pill I've been on, hormone balance being all out, so its good in a way that I'm not just being a soft a$$, but frustrating in a way as I feel worse now than I did before. Anyway, been put on a lower dose pill in the hope that I can handle this better. If not then I'll have to go back to see the consultant again but for now, I'm not thinking that far ahead.

No cardio and shoulders tonight.

Shoulders - All done with same reps/sets etc as previous sessions this week.

Standing lat raise

Machine press

Rear delt raise

Front plate raise

On a positive though, shoulders do feel a bit bigger, might just be my imagination and the hope that they are growing but they feel different, and look it I think.


----------



## Keeks

Thank god its nearly weekend!!!  Works been mad busy and ready to chill.

Chest, abs & calves tonight, good session and then arrived home to my TPW goodies  Rocky road whey which is ace!!!



Chest - All done same sets/reps etc as all week

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Machine press

Calves

Standing calf raises 3 x 25

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 25

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 25


----------



## Keeks

Friday!!!!!!! 

Weigh in and measurements done and have gone up about 1lb this week which is good but still behind where I should be. However just not going to stress too much about it at the minute, more just see how things go. If I get all my meals in then good, if not, I don't, no major problem. Trainings spot on so that's good, and will just monitor weight etc and try and hit macros when I can.

Had two weeks off cardio now, so will add back in next week. Complete rest day today.


----------



## Keeks

Good session this morning, hams & tris. Tri's were on fire and had a wonky walk afterwards so truly beasted. Can feel my hams getting tight and stiffening up already.

Both hams & tri's done with same reps/sets etc as previous sessions this week, but had a change of one ham & one tri exercise.

Hams

Lying leg curls

Leg press with feet high & wide

Wide stance SLDL's

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs

V bar push downs

Kickbacks

Long awaited leggings from China finally arrived this morning, they're wicked! :thumb: Legging week this week!

Havent had a chinese for ages so got one tonight to try and attack my appetite, lemon chicken with fried rice but couldn't eat it all so will try and get the rest down for supper. 



^^^^ Acceptable touching of food. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

That'll do! :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> That'll do! :beer:


Was ace, but feel like I've got a baby whale in my belly now. Carb coma incoming. :sleeping:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Was ace, but feel like I've got a baby whale in my belly now. Carb coma incoming. :sleeping:


Haha, can't beat a carb coma!! They're the best :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Haha, can't beat a carb coma!! They're the best :lol:


Think its the most carbs I've had in agggggggggggges!! Lol, Saturday night and I'm zonked and its not even 8pm! :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lemon chicken!!!? I'm out

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Lemon chicken!!!? I'm out
> 
> :lol:


I went for the healthy option.....its lemon so therefore one of my 5 a day. :lol: Well that's my excuse.


----------



## Keeks

Super boulder session this morning, they were burning like hell! :thumb:

Did same sets/reps etc as all week, but did different shoulder exercises from the first session in the week.

Shoulders

Seated lat raises

Arnie press

Wide grip upright row

Front plate raises

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 30

Doms in hams & tri's from yesterday, so although diet may not be going well, feeling like I'm getting some good sessions in. Tried the TPW Amino NRG this weekend and seems good. Gave a little boost to training and tastes lovely. :thumbup1:

And todays leggings.....


----------



## Keeks

Back on fasted cardio today, HIIT on rower and actually enjoyed it in a weird way! 

Heavy week this week, and trying to up carbs but will see how things go with that. Hoping the cardio will boost appetite a bit. Quads & bi's tonight and good session although when squatting, knee just felt a bit weird, hopefully its nothing but might strap it up next week for squats.

All exercises done with a warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 6 reps.

Quads

Leg extension

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Bi's

Seated db curls

Cable bar curls

Concentration curls

And tonight leggings which looked pretty freaky watching me upside when doing leg press.....


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


>


 mg: Oh good cereal lord! :drool: Where did you find these and do they rival choc orange? I'm half excited, and half thinking are they fictious cereal that'll only appear up north in 6 months?!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> mg: Oh good cereal lord! :drool: Where did you find these and do they rival choc orange? I'm half excited, and half thinking are they fictious cereal that'll only appear up north in 6 months?!


Haha found them today in tescos. Haven't tried them yet but I'm hopeful they will be up there with the orange ones


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha found them today in tescos. Haven't tried them yet but I'm hopeful they will be up there with the orange ones


ARGH! I only do my food shopping on Fridays & Sundays, roll on weekend so I can get some. I'll trail round all the supermarkets till I hunt some down. Let me know how they are though please. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> ARGH! I only do my food shopping on Fridays & Sundays, roll on weekend so I can get some. I'll trail round all the supermarkets till I hunt some down. Let me know how they are though please. :thumbup1:


Will have them pwo Thursday so will let you know


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Will have them pwo Thursday so will let you know


Cool, cheers! Is it wrong that I can't wait to buy cereal?! Yes I'm a geek, lol! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Fasted cardio done this morning, HIIT on rower and already back into a routine with it. :thumbup1:

Back tonight, and had a good session, built up weigts from last heavy week so happy with that.

Back - All done with a warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 6 reps

Close grip seated row

Wide grip pull downs

One arm db rows

Wide grip seated row

Appetite didnt hold for pancakes either :thumbdown: but got through all other meals today.

And finally my dad goes back into hospital tomorrow for a camera down his throat :sad: but least he's getting sorted which is good. Its been a worry so hopefully should get some answers and all will be good.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> mg: Oh good cereal lord! :drool: Where did you find these and do they rival choc orange? I'm half excited, and half thinking are they fictious cereal that'll only appear up north in 6 months?!


I think I've seen these! At last decent cereal porn arrives in beds


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I think I've seen these! At last decent cereal porn arrives in beds


You have them in the cereal black spot? We must have them around here then. Get some!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> You have them in the cereal black spot? We must have them around here then. Get some!!! :thumbup1:


I'm sure. Will start mass investigations


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope your dads ok keeks


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I'm sure. Will start mass investigations


Defo, report back your findings.  How did you like the Toffee Crisp cereal?



Ginger Ben said:


> Hope your dads ok keeks


Thank you. Im more worried than he his, lol. But least he's getting sorted.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Defo, report back your findings.  How did you like the Toffee Crisp cereal?
> 
> Thank you. Im more worried than he his, lol. But least he's getting sorted.


Not had the chance to start the toffee crisp yet. Been munching too many protein cookies!

Didn't realise your dad was unwell keeks, here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Not had the chance to start the toffee crisp yet. Been munching too many protein cookies!
> 
> Didn't realise your dad was unwell keeks, here's to a speedy recovery.


Lol, acceptable excuse.

Cheers, he's loads better than he was thank god, but can't help worrying about him.


----------



## sxbarnes

Training in stinky lincs tomorrow so I'll check out cereal porn there:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Training in stinky lincs tomorrow so I'll check out cereal porn there:thumb:


Lol, can't beat a bit of cereal porn, enjoy and pics needed of any new findings.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Lol, can't beat a bit of cereal porn, enjoy and pics needed of any new findings.


Theres a big Sainos next to the gym so I'll have a quick wander round...


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Theres a big Sainos next to the gym so I'll have a quick wander round...


Ace! I nipped into Morrisons this morning and their cereal porn was terrible, couldn't even class it as anywhere near porn, not even choc orange shreddies so no hope of caramel ones! :angry: Not happy!

Saino's is good for it though. :thumbup1:


----------



## johnnya

Everytime I look at this thread i end up hungry...ffs


----------



## Keeks

johnnya said:


> Everytime I look at this thread i end up hungry...ffs


 :lol: I do love a bit of food talk!


----------



## TELBOR

Dem leggings :wub:

@Chelsea is a lucky fella :lol:

Oh,Toffe Crisp.... Not feeling it.

I'll try the orange Shreddies tomorrow


----------



## sxbarnes

We need toffee crisp leggings!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Dem leggings :wub:
> 
> @Chelsea is a lucky fella :lol:
> 
> Oh,Toffe Crisp.... Not feeling it.
> 
> I'll try the orange Shreddies tomorrow


Cheeky! :sneaky2: :lol: Tonight I have Chelsea proof leggings, lol.

I do like the toffee crisp, but there are better, choc orange shreddies are much better! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> We need toffee crisp leggings!


Hmm, I can have a look for some?!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Cheeky! :sneaky2: :lol: Tonight I have Chelsea proof leggings, lol.
> 
> I do like the toffee crisp, but there are better, choc orange shreddies are much better! :thumbup1:


What's that? A set of chains and locks :lol:

Ask him to change a light bulb, that'll keep him going for hours 

I thought they were too hard to eat PMSL Prefer Lion Bar :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Sod the gym will just hang about in sainos and Morrisons


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> Dem leggings :wub:
> 
> @Chelsea is a lucky fella :lol:
> 
> Oh,Toffe Crisp.... Not feeling it.
> 
> I'll try the orange Shreddies tomorrow


  dem leggings all look the same when they are on the floor and the previously on show camel hoof is in your face....... allegedly :innocent:


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> What's that? A set of chains and locks :lol:
> 
> Ask him to change a light bulb, that'll keep him going for hours
> 
> I thought they were too hard to eat PMSL Prefer Lion Bar :beer:


As if that would stop me!! Id end up using the chains and locks in our sexual games........alleged sexual games


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> What's that? A set of chains and locks :lol:
> 
> Ask him to change a light bulb, that'll keep him going for hours
> 
> I thought they were too hard to eat PMSL Prefer Lion Bar :beer:


 :confused1: Eh?! Lol, not quite but will get a pic.

As for toffee crisp cereal.....have it with warm milk, let them soak for a bit and they do go a bit softer.



sxbarnes said:


> Sod the gym will just hang about in sainos and Morrisons


Do it, do it, do it. And take pics!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> As if that would stop me!! Id end up using the chains and locks in our sexual games........alleged sexual games


You'd whip monopoly out you heart breaker!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> As if that would stop me!! Id end up using the chains and locks in our sexual games........alleged sexual games


 :lol: Ha ha, I bet you would.


----------



## sxbarnes

Cereal porn alert. No toffee crisp round these parts or caramel shreddies. But got orange shreddies+ brownie cookie crisp


----------



## sxbarnes

. Phone on last legs


----------



## biglbs

Hope Dad is ok,i am sure he will be,you must get your strength from some place a? :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> View attachment 146623
> View attachment 146624
> . Phone on last legs


Nice!!! :thumb: I'm sure I've had a type of the cookie crisp, not sure if they were brownie though, or I may just have gone crazy and they actually were, they were nice though. Very pleased with the choc orange shreddies and I'm sure you will be too. Enjoy! :thumb:



biglbs said:


> Hope Dad is ok,i am sure he will be,you must get your strength from some place a? :thumb:


Thank you. He's fine, all went well and he's relieved its done, as am I.

Hope you're well anyway.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Nice!!! :thumb: I'm sure I've had a type of the cookie crisp, not sure if they were brownie though, or I may just have gone crazy and they actually were, they were nice though. Very pleased with the choc orange shreddies and I'm sure you will be too. Enjoy! :thumb:
> 
> Thank you. He's fine, all went well and he's relieved its done, as am I.
> 
> Hope you're well anyway.


They're still in the box so far. Couldn't remember if the brownie cookie crisp flavour had come up before


----------



## Keeks

No fasted cardio this morning as had an appointment before work so was up early anyway, but will be doing it tomorrow. Shoulders tonight and again, another good session, weights up from last heavy week so I am progressing in some ways, although only half ate my dinner and no evening meal again, but not to worry.

Shoulders - All done with a warm up set of 20, then 10, 8 and 6 reps.

Standing lat raises

Machine press

Rear delt raises

Alternate front db raises

Also massively relieved that things are well with my dad, its nothing serious, and he's got medication to treat the problem so very happy with that. Hopefully he'll be right as rain soon.


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> They're still in the box so far. Couldn't remember if the brownie cookie crisp flavour had come up before


Crack them open! The cookie crisp are puzzling me now, but if they were the ones I've had, they're nice. I mixed them with Lion cereal too and that was lovely! :drool:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Crack them open! The cookie crisp are puzzling me now, but if they were the ones I've had, they're nice. I mixed them with Lion cereal too and that was lovely! :drool:


Now that's an idea!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Now that's an idea!


Oh yes, gotta mix and match the cereal. Its good to do with different flavours of Krave.


----------



## Keeks

@R0BLET My anti @Chelsea leggings........



:thumb: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> @R0BLET My anti @Chelsea leggings........
> 
> View attachment 146632
> 
> 
> :thumb: :lol:


PMSL

Brilliant!!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Brilliant!!


 :lol: Should help keep me protected, otherwise I'm returing them and I want my money back! :angry: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Should help keep me protected, otherwise I'm returing them and I want my money back! :angry: :lol:


Hmmm, I think they could just be yanked down.... Keep us posted :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Hmmm, I think they could just be yanked down.... Keep us posted :lol:


 mg: Will need them chains too then!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> @R0BLET My anti @Chelsea leggings........
> 
> View attachment 146632
> 
> 
> :thumb: :lol:


 :lol: brilliant.......... if they are your anti Chelsea ones how comes you went commando in them then sent me them in the post?

They just turned up by the way......lovely tasting fanny batter.....still quite fresh


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: brilliant.......... if they are your anti Chelsea ones how comes you went commando in them then sent me them in the post?
> 
> They just turned up by the way......lovely tasting fanny batter.....still quite fresh


Eww, you're very dirty at times! :sneaky2: :lol:

But you must be mistaken, I've still got them. Though my mate Kevin wore some and sent them onto some pervert......are you that pervert??? :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR

Fanny batter :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Eww, you're very dirty at times! :sneaky2: :lol:
> 
> But you must be mistaken, I've still got them. Though my mate Kevin wore some and sent them onto some pervert......are you that pervert??? :tongue:


Ive been duped!! Fcking Kevin, im really beginning to not like him especially now ive ingested his pre-cum when I was led to believe under false pretences that it was your minge mustard!! :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Ive been duped!! Fcking Kevin, im really beginning to not like him especially now ive ingested his pre-cum when I was led to believe under false pretences that it was your minge mustard!! :cursing:


Eww, you're not just very dirty, you're very wrong too!

Don't mind Kev, he's just a bit perverted, in fact you'd get along very well I think.


----------



## Gynosaur

Just stumbled onto this thread; only read the last 4-5 posts...

...I'll just leave now the same way I entered. :mellow:


----------



## Keeks

Gynosaur said:


> Just stumbled onto this thread; only read the last 4-5 posts...
> 
> ...I'll just leave now the same way I entered. :mellow:


Ekkkk, please don't be put off. There is also training talk and lots of food talk. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

There's pictures of cereal boxes for a start


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> There's pictures of cereal boxes for a start


Lol, and there'll be more of them pics tomorrow!


----------



## Keeks

Absolute sh1t of a day, well, week really, sooooooooooo ready for weekend!!! :cursing:

Anyway, decent de-stress at the gym, and had a good session. Short & sweet but good.

Chest, calves and abs.

Chest - All done with a warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 8 reps (last set of 8 instead of 6 as even though I went heavier with weights, still felt a few reps left in there so pushed as much as possible, anger/stress can really help blast out them few extra reps!  )

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Machine press

Calves

Standing calf raises 3 x 30

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 30

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30

:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Weigh in and measurements done morning and dropped this week. Food hasn't been that consistent though, so only one thing for it.....more cereal needed.

Been into this plan for two months now, and all in all with weight fluctuating, have gained 1.5lb overall. Not good so will see how I go on for another month then possibly start summer cut early, may as well use lack of appetite to help with dieting.

Complete rest day today and thank foook it Friday!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Absolute sh1t of a day, well, week really, sooooooooooo ready for weekend!!! :cursing:
> 
> Anyway, decent de-stress at the gym, and had a good session. Short & sweet but good.
> 
> Chest, calves and abs.
> 
> Chest - All done with a warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 8 reps (last set of 8 instead of 6 as even though I went heavier with weights, still felt a few reps left in there so pushed as much as possible, anger/stress can really help blast out them few extra reps!  )
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> Incline db flies
> 
> Machine press
> 
> Calves
> 
> Standing calf raises 3 x 30
> 
> Abs
> 
> Weighted crunches 3 x 30
> 
> Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30
> 
> :thumbup1:


Hope the gym helped, you know where I am if you need a chat madam


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Hope the gym helped, you know where I am if you need a chat madam


Gym is a lifesaver, lol. Cheers, may take you up on that.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Gym is a lifesaver, lol. Cheers, may take you up on that.


Tell me about it, always sorts my head out if things are bad.

Anytime darling, you know that


----------



## Suprakill4

Chelsea said:


> Tell me about it, always sorts my head out if things are bad.
> 
> Anytime darling, you know that


Oh for fcuk sake. PUUUKKKEEEEEE. lol.

Gonna have to get loads of this cereal!!


----------



## Keeks

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh for fcuk sake. PUUUKKKEEEEEE. lol.
> 
> Gonna have to get loads of this cereal!!


 :lol:

Yes defo give the cereal a go. 4 must haves.....any flavour Krave, choc orange shreddies, lion bar cereal and toffee crisp. And the new addition to my ever growing cereal collection is 

Will be trying these post workout tomorrow, very excited, lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Who'd have thought the one humble shreddie would be elevated to the too of the cereal must have list hey?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Who'd have thought the one humble shreddie would be elevated to the too of the cereal must have list hey?


 :lol: I know! Nearly jumped for joy when I saw them! Still not into the normal ones though.

I'm now also hoping for snickers and maltesers cereal too. :drool:


----------



## dtlv

Did someone say snickers cereal? I was psychically drawn to to the thread just by the mention of it... that'd be awesome


----------



## J4MES

Keeks said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yes defo give the cereal a go. 4 must haves.....any flavour Krave, choc orange shreddies, lion bar cereal and toffee crisp. And the new addition to my ever growing cereal collection is
> View attachment 146739
> 
> 
> Will be trying these post workout tomorrow, very excited, lol.


Did you get the mini max cereal ? ????


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Did someone say snickers cereal? I was psychically drawn to to the thread just by the mention of it... that'd be awesome


Ha ha! Oh yes they would be awesome, fingers crossed! With all these chocolate bar cereal spin offs coming out lately, I reckon they've got to be in the pipeline. 



J4MES said:


> Did you get the mini max cereal ? ????


I tried but couldnt see them, so not sure if I just didnt see them or they didnt have any but food shopping again tomorrow so will try again. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Fasted power walk this morning which I haven't done for a few weeks and it was lovely, always forget how much I enjoy it.  Then hams & tri's, again a good session, can feel hams a bit tight now.

Hams & Tri's all done with warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 6 reps.

Hams

Lying leg curls

Standing leg curls

SLDL's

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs

V bar push downs

Rope pull downs

Todays leggings......



Followed by Choc caramel shreddies which are amazing!!


----------



## Keeks

I also have a cereal update but cant upload the pics and shortly, an epic tea update!


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Fasted power walk this morning which I haven't done for a few weeks and it was lovely, always forget how much I enjoy it.  Then hams & tri's, again a good session, can feel hams a bit tight now.
> 
> Hams & Tri's all done with warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 6 reps.
> 
> Hams
> 
> Lying leg curls
> 
> Standing leg curls
> 
> SLDL's
> 
> Tri's
> 
> Reverse grip pull downs
> 
> V bar push downs
> 
> Rope pull downs
> 
> Todays leggings......
> 
> View attachment 146810
> 
> 
> Followed by Choc caramel shreddies which are amazing!!
> 
> View attachment 146811


love those weights, so old skool. bet they`ve seen some action over the years

leggings arent bad either :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes

All these cereals are nestle. Mars do snickers who don't make cereal. Reckon kitkat might be next


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> love those weights, so old skool. bet they`ve seen some action over the years
> 
> leggings arent bad either :tongue:


Some of the equipment and weights in the gym is old, but still does the trick. Its a basic proper gym gym and I love it. 

Lol, cheers. I have a legging obsession at the minute, plus so comfy for training in. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> All these cereals are nestle. Mars do snickers who don't make cereal. Reckon kitkat might be next


 mg: Gutted!! But Kitkat cereal....epic!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Epic tea update.....New York Deli :drool:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Epic tea update.....New York Deli :drool:
> 
> View attachment 146813
> View attachment 146814


One slice a day?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> One slice a day?


 :lol: Well seeing as my bulk/gain plan is going so well at the minute :lol: thinking maybe two slices today. :thumb: Its going well so far though.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well seeing as my bulk/gain plan is going so well at the minute :lol: thinking maybe two slices today. :thumb: Its going well so far though.


Now don't go mad there. Enjoy:beer:


----------



## Keeks

Cereal update.....

New additions 

Got the normal mini max yesterday so had these pwo today and they're lovely and then saw the choc ones today so had to get them.

This is how my cereal collection is now looking.....



:thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Some proper food porn!!

You've got a right cereal stash now haven't you lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Some proper food porn!!
> 
> You've got a right cereal stash now haven't you lol


More food porn too, black forest gateau at my parents. 

Lol, I know but the only problem now is how do I decide which one to have, it's gonna take me ages to choose. :lol:


----------



## Queenie

im loving the food porn keeks! nice to see u enjoying it  well jel of the pizza


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cos it's not Christmas these were only 50p. Winning


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> More food porn too, black forest gateau at my parents.
> 
> Lol, I know but the only problem now is how do I decide which one to have, it's gonna take me ages to choose. :lol:


eenie meenie miney mo :lol:


----------



## Keeks

RXQueenie said:


> im loving the food porn keeks! nice to see u enjoying it  well jel of the pizza


It does feel nice to be a bit more relaxed with food now, and has been a good weekend for food porn. 

Hope everythings going well with prep, will catch up in your journal.



Ginger Ben said:


> Cos it's not Christmas these were only 50p. Winning


I like your style and a bargain with it, nice! :thumbup1:



R0BLET said:


> eenie meenie miney mo :lol:


Ok, I'm going to use that method for tonights decision.......


----------



## Keeks

Busy day with errands, house stuff etc so ready for bed now, but got a 2nd shoulders session in to complete loaded week. Deload week ahead and will try try try to up carbs this week, hoping cereal will help with this.

Shoulders - All done with a warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 6 reps.

Seated lat raises

Arnie press

Wide grip upright row

Front plate raises


----------



## H10dst

Food porn Central!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Food porn Central!!!!


I do like a bit of food porn. 

Hope you're ok.


----------



## Keeks

Fasted HIIT on rower this morning, then quads & bi's tonight. Appetite still off, but meals havent been too bad.

Quads & bi's - All done with a warm up set of 20, then 3 x 10 sets, with a one second hold on each rep (burned like hell!!)

Quads

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats (knee hasn't been too bad so kept these in)

Leg press

Bi's

Seated alternate db curls

Cable rope curls

Concentration curls

Mega excited too as finally sorted Benidorm, but flying on Friday 13th mg: :lol: Cant wait now, well in need of a holiday, four days of sun, sand and maybe a little craziness.  Will have to start planning summer cut, which depending on appetite may be brought forward a little but will just see how things go.


----------



## H10dst

Yes I am alright thanks, still trying to shift my fat gut!!! currently using TPW diet supergreens, really like it to be honest. Think its helping a bit, makes me feel good anyway. Started cardio last week, not lots but its a start :thumb: how's your life anyway? Seems to be a lot of cereal pics flying around.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes I am alright thanks, still trying to shift my fat gut!!! currently using TPW diet supergreens, really like it to be honest. Think its helping a bit, makes me feel good anyway. Started cardio last week, not lots but its a start :thumb: how's your life anyway? Seems to be a lot of cereal pics flying around.


That's good, and good you're getting some cardio in, every little helps.

Love the supergreens, ace product. The tropical punch flavour is awesome! :drool:

Life as usual is as up and down as ever, lol, but I'm good thanks. And yes, have a new cereal obsession.


----------



## H10dst

Team tropical punch!!!! It does smell like fart though?!? Has quark been binned then well you have a cereal fling or are you seeing quark behind cereal's back??


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning cheeks. I bring shocking news. My big local sainsburys seems to have stopped selling quark!?!? Can't find it anywhere. Have you noticed this?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Team tropical punch!!!! It does smell like fart though?!? Has quark been binned then well you have a cereal fling or are you seeing quark behind cereal's back??


 :lol: Doesn't look the nicest either but it tastes awesome! :thumbup1:

You know quark will always be my number one but cereal is creeping up behind it! :thumb:



Ginger Ben said:


> Morning cheeks. I bring shocking news. My big local sainsburys seems to have stopped selling quark!?!? Can't find it anywhere. Have you noticed this?


 mg: mg: mg: This is not good, hope this isn't the same for my local one.

I noticed last year that my local Morrisons hardly ever have it anymore, but I was prepping at the time so it wasn't really an issue....it is now though so shop more at Saino's but there will be trouble if they stop! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Is it weekend yet?!?! :cursing: Bl00dy ready for it already!

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower, then back & abs tonight.

Back - All done with a warm up of 20 then then 3 x 10 with a one second hold on each rep

Close grip seated row

Wide grip pull downs

Bent over row

Wide grip seated row

Abs

Weighted crunches with one second hold on each rep (eeek) 3 x 20

Really good session, ace de-stress as ever. Although looking at my training at the moment, there seems less than I used to do, and even though diet hasn't been consistent for quite a while now, I think I can see some changes now, and feel a bit more solid in a way. Quads seem to be coming along to and arms/shoulders are quite a bit fuller so am now looking forward to summer cut and then hopefully a better attempt at a bulk around autumn time.


----------



## Keeks

Little bit closer to weekend! 

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower, then shoulders & abs tonight. Went a bit lighter tonight than I could've managed as neck/shoulder felt slightly uncomfortable due to working through a report this afternoon and the way I was looking down at it just seemed to just cause a little niggle. Feels ok now but didn't want to risk injury so just took it easy and steady and had a good session.

Shoulders - Sets/reps done same as previous sessions this week.

Standing lat raises

Machine press

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 25


----------



## dtlv

Fasted HIIT in the morning and resistance training later on... you iz hardcore 

I reckon that's a great way to burn the fat though, best way to spike resting metabolism to my understanding. Do you replenish carbs inbetween?


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Fasted HIIT in the morning and resistance training later on... you iz hardcore
> 
> I reckon that's a great way to burn the fat though, best way to spike resting metabolism to my understanding. Do you replenish carbs inbetween?


Lol, in a weird way, I love it. :thumb:

Just trying to keep some cardio in, mainly short blast of hiit and one steady state. Was hoping it would help boost appetite but hasn't much really.

Having carbs for breakfast then pre, intra and post workout with post being my fave......cereal! 

Hope you're good anyway. :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Lol, in a weird way, I love it. :thumb:
> 
> Just trying to keep some cardio in, mainly short blast of hiit and one steady state. Was hoping it would help boost appetite but hasn't much really.
> 
> Having carbs for breakfast then pre, intra and post workout with post being my fave......cereal!
> 
> Hope you're good anyway. :thumbup1:


I'm always ravenous with twice a day training unless sessions are very short... morning training in particular spikes my appetite a lot. Love cereal too, great snack food 

I'm doing great thanks, training going well and just counting down the days till my next trip to the US... 16 days and 14 hours till departure :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> I'm always ravenous with twice a day training unless sessions are very short... morning training in particular spikes my appetite a lot. Love cereal too, great snack food
> 
> I'm doing great thanks, training going well and just counting down the days till my next trip to the US... 16 days and 14 hours till departure :bounce:


Yeah I was hoping for that increase in appetite, and it usually does but think with a few things at the moment, its just not happening. But the cereal is nice pwo, easy to eat and just lovely. 

Oh exciting! Is it a holiday and where you to? Glad you're well anyway. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So close and so ready for weekend! 

No fasted cardio this morning, hams & tri's tonight. Neck/shoulder feels ok with just a slight niggle if I move in a certain way but all seems ok.

Hams & tri's done same as previous sessions this week, and had a good session.

Hams

Lying leg curls

Wide stance SLDL's

Leg press with feet high & wide

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs

V bar pushdowns

Rope pull downs

Still enjoying this style of training, and starting to feel like I'm noticing slight changes so am happy with that. :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Yeah I was hoping for that increase in appetite, and it usually does but think with a few things at the moment, its just not happening. But the cereal is nice pwo, easy to eat and just lovely.
> 
> Oh exciting! Is it a holiday and where you to? Glad you're well anyway. :thumb:


Holiday with the gf... some of her family will join us for a while too. Will be in North and South Carolina with some nice beach time. BEACH TIME!!! YAYYY!!! lol


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Holiday with the gf... some of her family will join us for a while too. Will be in North and South Carolina with some nice beach time. BEACH TIME!!! YAYYY!!! lol


Ahh sounds awesome!! Now all you need to do in bring some sun back with you to tide us over till summer if we get one. :thumb: Enjoy the beach and have a fab time!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

FRIDAY!!!!   

Weigh in and measurements done and dropped again this week but again, food hasn't been easy this week. Think possibly stress is now playing a little part in this so I need to chill the fck out.  Also only doing a few cardio sessions which I do want to keep in as hoping it will eventually help appetite and I do enjoy it.

I'm now just using weight etc as a bit of a guide, will keep an eye on things and still do it every week, but know that this just hasn't gone to plan this time so not going to worrying about it. Back at docs again in two weeks so will see how things go.

Think now I've got my holiday booked, that's helped me not to worrying about it as much either as time to start thinking about bikini bod, so that's good in a way.

Complete rest day today. Have a good un all! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So I think im losing my nandos virginity tomorrow and after drooling over the menu for ages, i'm sooo excited and hope to god I'm hungry.  :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> So I think im losing my nandos virginity tomorrow and after drooling over the menu for ages, i'm sooo excited and hope to god I'm hungry.  :bounce:


Hope you like it!!


----------



## aad123

I'm also a nondos virgin. Let us fellow non-nandos know if its worth a visit.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope you like it!!


 :bounce: Looks awesome. But looking at the menu and seeing a beef wrap thing, I've been told I can't go to Nando's and not have chicken. :confused1: Chicken it is! :thumb:



aad123 said:


> I'm also a nondos virgin. Let us fellow non-nandos know if its worth a visit.


Oh I will, I'll get some pics and update at some point over the weekend. :thumb:

Hope you're well anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

Beef what?

Full chicken, spicy rice, macho peas!! Done!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Beef what?
> 
> Full chicken, spicy rice, macho peas!! Done!!


Supermarket whole roasted chicken, bottle nandos sauce same thing pmsl


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Supermarket whole roasted chicken, bottle nandos sauce same thing pmsl


£5 Asda.... £20 Nando's :lol:

Free refills on coke zero though


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Beef what?
> 
> Full chicken, spicy rice, macho peas!! Done!!


Prego steak roll, looks nice but think my first time has to be chicken.

Like the look of spicy rice but don't do chicken bones, it's not right so if I go chicken, no bones!



Ginger Ben said:


> Supermarket whole roasted chicken, bottle nandos sauce same thing pmsl


 :lol: Yeah but I've got to at least try proper nandos.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Yeah it's deffo worth a visit. At least get a double if you have a wrap or pitta though. The wings are good


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it's deffo worth a visit. At least get a double if you have a wrap or pitta though. The wings are good


I'm possibly thinking a burger after looking at the menu AGAIN! :lol: I've heard the wings are good but just can't do the bone thing, you know how I am with my food, lol.


----------



## Gynosaur

Hi @Keeks I have come back, no longer afraid to view your log 

I share your enthusiasm with cereal, although mine is mostly Weetabix (or the knock-off-Nigel Tesco equivalents, ha!).

I can't stop eating cereal.

Also, leggings <3


----------



## Keeks

Gynosaur said:


> Hi @Keeks I have come back, no longer afraid to view your log
> 
> I share your enthusiasm with cereal, although mine is mostly Weetabix (or the knock-off-Nigel Tesco equivalents, ha!).
> 
> I can't stop eating cereal.
> 
> Also, leggings <3


Ahh thank you for coming back and reading. :thumbup1:

Yay, another cereal fan, they're ace aren't they?! I now find myself checking out the cereal aisle in every supermarket, geek that I am.  Used to love weetabix as a kid but haven't got any in my collection.

Lol, my other love at the moment, leggings! :bounce: I think I've still got some un-seen leggings so will get them on this week.


----------



## Keeks

Mega excited today, complete rest day again as I'm off to Doncaster Dome to watch Giants Live, then of course Nandos and possibly hunt down a Kripsy Kreme somewhere!! :bounce:  :thumb:

Have a good one all! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Is that lakeside?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Is that lakeside?


Lakeside?? :confused1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea think that's the name for the area . Its where doncaster rovers play . Will check


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Mega excited today, complete rest day again as I'm off to Doncaster Dome to watch Giants Live, then of course Nandos and possibly hunt down a Kripsy Kreme somewhere!! :bounce:  :thumb:
> 
> Have a good one all! :thumbup1:


Sounds like an awesome day. Have a good one!!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Yea think that's the name for the area . Its where doncaster rovers play . Will check


Ahh I see. I havent a clue, just know its the Doncaster Dome.



Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like an awesome day. Have a good one!!


Went to one at Leeds a few yeas ago and it was ace. Cheers will do!


----------



## sxbarnes

Think there is a krispy kreme shop in frenchgate shopping centre


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ahh I see. I havent a clue, just know its the Doncaster Dome.
> 
> Went to one at Leeds a few yeas ago and it was ace. Cheers will do!


Yea, Doncaster Dome is in Lakeside. Krispty Kremes are in a big Tesco Extra a long way from the dome or a Welcome Break or Moto service station...


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, Doncaster Dome is in Lakeside. Krispty Kremes are in a big Tesco Extra a long way from the dome or a Welcome Break or Moto service station...


Ta, found it eventually. And cheers for Krispy Kreme info, will track one down.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ta, found it eventually. And cheers for Krispy Kreme info, will track one down.


Enjoy! :thumb: No Krispy Kremes in Frenchgate. That was a red herring


----------



## Keeks

Some beasts here!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> View attachment 147224
> 
> 
> Some beasts here!


I thought it was Rugby League:blush:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I thought it was Rugby League:blush:


Strongman! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Nandos virginity still in tact. :thumbdown: Was late when we got there and there was a long wait so got a takeaway, which was very disappointing.



However, saved by......



Giants Live was ace, will upload pics tomo. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Had an amazing time at Giants live, Eddie Hall winning it, Graham Hicks 2nd, and Laurence Shahlaei 3rd. Was a great venue for it too, could see much more than when I went to the one at Leeds which was ina rugby stadium.

Anyway, some pics of the beasts in action. These guys are just truly amazing. Watching the crew set up again after each round, taking two or three to move the equipment puts it into perspective what these guys can do and how easy they make it look.

Check out the size of Terry Hollands





Farmers walk, Tezza and Shahlaei head to head. Some of the guys were pactically running, think it was 150kg.



Can only upload pics a few at a time so will post what I can in several posts.


----------



## Keeks

Think it was 150Kg , or 130Kg Log press

View attachment 147252


View attachment 147253


View attachment 147254


----------



## Keeks

340Kg Deadlift

View attachment 147255


View attachment 147256


View attachment 147257


----------



## Keeks

100Kg One arm db press (quite a few didn't get a rep for this event, very awkward event)

View attachment 147258


View attachment 147259


View attachment 147260


----------



## Keeks

300Kg Conans wheel. Ben Kelsey won this, he was practically running with it.

View attachment 147261


Ed Hall getting his sh1t together for the final event.

View attachment 147262


Final event was the loading medley

View attachment 147263


And the top three

View attachment 147264


----------



## Keeks

Last session of de load week today, chest, calves & abs, good session and could feel the burn after. No cardio all weekend, but will be doing 3 sessions of fasted this week, then one or two sessions at weekend. Back to reload week tomorrow, high reps with a pause, my least fave week.

Food had been bad all weekend, burger yesterday, takeaway which I only had half and didn't even enjoy the kripsy kremes as much as usual. Nowhere near macros today but will step it up again tomorrow.

Chest - all done as other sessions this week.

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Machine press

Calves

Standing calf raises 3 x 30

Abs

Weighted crunches with a one second hold on each rep 3 x 20

Reverse crunches 3 x 30

And that's another weekend flown by!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> 300Kg Conans wheel. Ben Kelsey won this, he was practically running with it.
> 
> View attachment 147261
> 
> 
> Ed Hall getting his sh1t together for the final event.
> 
> View attachment 147262
> 
> 
> Final event was the loading medley
> 
> View attachment 147263
> 
> 
> And the top three
> 
> View attachment 147264


Can't see the last few pics keeks. Dunno if its my tablet


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Can't see the last few pics keeks. Dunno if its my tablet


Oh right, i'll upload them again in the morning when on laptop.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Think it was 150Kg , or 130Kg Log press
> 
> View attachment 147252
> 
> 
> View attachment 147253
> 
> 
> View attachment 147254





Keeks said:


> 340Kg Deadlift
> 
> View attachment 147255
> 
> 
> View attachment 147256
> 
> 
> View attachment 147257





Keeks said:


> 100Kg One arm db press (quite a few didn't get a rep for this event, very awkward event)
> 
> View attachment 147258
> 
> 
> View attachment 147259
> 
> 
> View attachment 147260





Keeks said:


> 300Kg Conans wheel. Ben Kelsey won this, he was practically running with it.
> 
> View attachment 147261
> 
> 
> Ed Hall getting his sh1t together for the final event.
> 
> View attachment 147262
> 
> 
> Final event was the loading medley
> 
> View attachment 147263
> 
> 
> And the top three
> 
> View attachment 147264


Links not working :sad:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Can't see the last few pics keeks. Dunno if its my tablet





BestBefore1989 said:


> Links not working :sad:


Right, dont know if its due to using the basic uploader and that I'd aleady uploaded some so will try and post again, with the rest being posted tonight.


----------



## Keeks

Another try with these pics, just a few last ones still to post.


----------



## Keeks

Last pics


----------



## RACK

Can't believe I missed that, was it at the donny dome?? It's only 15mins from my house....... well 25 but I speed


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> Can't believe I missed that, was it at the donny dome?? It's only 15mins from my house....... well 25 but I speed


Yea it was at the dome. Wicked day out, well enjoyed it and a good venue so you could see everything really well.


----------



## Keeks

Update time. Rough week, feeling very ropey, appetite still rubbish and mood has been very low so I have had enough and come off my pill. Im still getting pain, and now with all the other sides just think I'd rather just have the pain than all this, so went to see a local herbalist yesterday and am booked in next weekend for a full consultation. There are things that they say can help with both the endmetriosis and to help correct hormone levels, so am hopeful that this may be the way forward.

Also I've now reached what would be the half way point in my 20 week lean gain plan, and after weigh in etc this week have now over ten weeks gained.......0lbs!!! :lol: So that went to plan! Now at 4 months off-season but appetite has been greatly affected recently, and feel a bit like I've just wasted this off-season time when the plan was to grow. I am frustated but no training has been missed, its just the diet which has been off. I'm still enjoying the training and autumn time will start this plan again with hopefully a fully in-tact appetite! :thumbup1:

This is currently how I'm looking, as of yesterday and the new plan will be to carry on the same for another 4 weeks, then diet for the next 8 weeks for my holiday.



I'm the best off-season weight I've been which is good, but haven't gained which I hoped I would so unhappy with that. Anyway, one of those things.

Re-load week just done, good sessions, and tomorrow starts heavy week again, which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Zola

Keep the chin up spud! !


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Update time. Rough week, feeling very ropey, appetite still rubbish and mood has been very low so I have had enough and come off my pill. Im still getting pain, and now with all the other sides just think I'd rather just have the pain than all this, so went to see a local herbalist yesterday and am booked in next weekend for a full consultation. There are things that they say can help with both the endmetriosis and to help correct hormone levels, so am hopeful that this may be the way forward.
> 
> Also I've now reached what would be the half way point in my 20 week lean gain plan, and after weigh in etc this week have now over ten weeks gained.......0lbs!!! :lol: So that went to plan! Now at 4 months off-season but appetite has been greatly affected recently, and feel a bit like I've just wasted this off-season time when the plan was to grow. I am frustated but no training has been missed, its just the diet which has been off. I'm still enjoying the training and autumn time will start this plan again with hopefully a fully in-tact appetite! :thumbup1:
> 
> This is currently how I'm looking, as of yesterday and the new plan will be to carry on the same for another 4 weeks, then diet for the next 8 weeks for my holiday.
> 
> View attachment 147674
> 
> 
> I'm the best off-season weight I've been which is good, but haven't gained which I hoped I would so unhappy with that. Anyway, one of those things.
> 
> Re-load week just done, good sessions, and tomorrow starts heavy week again, which I'm looking forward to.


Appreciate you are feeling down and under the weather and dealing with health issues, but never forget to give yourself credit for how hard you have worked and do work, nor for how far you have come and all you've achieved - few people anywhere are as dedicated and hard working as you are, a real inspiration.

Your diet/training balance may well have been a bit off, but that's ok - just time to assess what was wrong and adjust for the next phase of things. Is all a learning curve and takes ages to find the balance of results and feeling healthy/happy and dealing with other things. Sometimes, being totally honest here, I think you push yourself almost too hard and don't step back enough to appreciate all you have actually achieved already... never forget how awesome you are


----------



## Keeks

Zola said:


> Keep the chin up spud! !


Thank you. Feeling loads better now, chin is on its way up. :thumb:



dtlv said:


> Appreciate you are feeling down and under the weather and dealing with health issues, but never forget to give yourself credit for how hard you have worked and do work, nor for how far you have come and all you've achieved - few people anywhere are as dedicated and hard working as you are, a real inspiration.
> 
> Your diet/training balance may well have been a bit off, but that's ok - just time to assess what was wrong and adjust for the next phase of things. Is all a learning curve and takes ages to find the balance of results and feeling healthy/happy and dealing with other things. Sometimes, being totally honest here, I think you push yourself almost too hard and don't step back enough to appreciate all you have actually achieved already... never forget how awesome you are


Ahh thank you. I can see what you're saying and know you're right, but don't always see it I guess.

Thing is, I do look at my life at times and it is so different to my friends and when I start thinking, I have made sacrifices and I do put bb'ing before a lot of things when maybe that isnt right, but it has given me a sense of pride and achievement, of which I've never felt anything close to previously, if that makes sense?!

The diet issue and my health has got to me of late, and of course hormones being all over the place really hasnt helped. I do hope to get that balance right and like you said, its all a learning curve and know that it does need to get sorted, but am hopeful of the homeopathy.

Also agree with you saying I do push myself too hard, I do put myself under constant pressure but I am trying to chill out a bit and in some ways I have done. I think part of this though is wanting to better my past acheivments, and constantly wanting better, to look better, to feel better in myself. I am very up and down with my opinion of myself, and know I probably see myself differently to what others see, in all respects, but dont think I believe in myself so much at all times, again if that makes sense?! I know what I mean, just dont know exactly how to explain it.

But thank you for your kind words, it really means a lot.


----------



## Keeks

Coming too now and feeling more like myself, not so much a hormonal grump any more! 

Heavy week this week, quads & bi's on Monday, back & abs yesterday and shoulders & abs tonight. Good sessions, doms all round and weights have increased from last heavy week. :thumb:

Fasted HIIT on rower yesterday and today, only short sessions and will do tomorrow but that will be it this week.

Appetite still off although meals all ok apart from evening meal.

Much better week so far though!


----------



## H10dst

Looking smoking hot!!!! Glad to read your feeling better too.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Thank you. Feeling loads better now, chin is on its way up. :thumb:
> 
> Ahh thank you. I can see what you're saying and know you're right, but don't always see it I guess.
> 
> Thing is, I do look at my life at times and it is so different to my friends and when I start thinking, I have made sacrifices and I do put bb'ing before a lot of things when maybe that isnt right, but it has given me a sense of pride and achievement, of which I've never felt anything close to previously, if that makes sense?!
> 
> The diet issue and my health has got to me of late, and of course hormones being all over the place really hasnt helped. I do hope to get that balance right and like you said, its all a learning curve and know that it does need to get sorted, but am hopeful of the homeopathy.
> 
> Also agree with you saying I do push myself too hard, I do put myself under constant pressure but I am trying to chill out a bit and in some ways I have done. I think part of this though is wanting to better my past acheivments, and constantly wanting better, to look better, to feel better in myself. I am very up and down with my opinion of myself, and know I probably see myself differently to what others see, in all respects, but dont think I believe in myself so much at all times, again if that makes sense?! I know what I mean, just dont know exactly how to explain it.
> 
> But thank you for your kind words, it really means a lot.


You are making total sense. We are all always our own most severe critics, and where other people see the good (or bad) stuff we've done they don't see out thought processes or how we feel about ourselves - others don't see all the things we feel we should have done, all the things we want or all the things we still want to do - or the motivations behind them. I don't know if this will help but I'll share a bit of me in the hope it does.

Talking from experience with my own issues finding balance in life, as cliqued as it sounds, I think it's about find acceptance of ourselves. I used to be very focused on certain things, and never happy no matter how far I got with them. I tore myself to emotional pieces at times and burnt myself out. I've never been one to compare myself with other people and beat myself up that way - I know many people wreck themselves that way but that was never my poison. My thing was always comparing against an idea of myself that I never lived up to. Then at one point, not sure exactly when or how (think it was more a gradual realisation than a eureka moment with several things leading to it), I kind of realised that I was actually ok as I was, and that I didn't need to change anything to be the best me.

For I while I'd feared that kind of thinking, worried that I'd lose my identity and ambition to achieve anything, but that's not what happened. The things that fascinated, interested and drove me before still were important, but the reasons for doing them changed - it became about playing life as fun game, and those things being the particular parts of the game I really wanted to play. So the motivation was still there, but rather than doing it all in the belief I somehow needed to do it to feel a success, rather I was driven to live to explore it and and enjoy it. That full realisation has been a fairly recent thing for me, but the amazing thing is that once I got there, I'm doing everything better than ever before. I'm more relaxed yet moving faster, training better, eating better, happier...

I don't know if you can relate to any of that as something maybe you aren't doing, but I hope it helps. I often think of my emotional state as the tool that my inner self uses to interact with my body and the outside world - and like a tool, if it's blunt or broken, it will never do the best job carving out of the outer world what the inner self needs. Fix the tool, and you become a better craftsman/woman. That's a bit taoist, but it really works for me.

Anyway enough rambling - off to watch a movie with my girlfriend. She's still teasing me for putting on a facemask yesterday, and acting like a teenage girl about my skin :lol:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Looking smoking hot!!!! Glad to read your feeling better too.


Lol, thanks, not feeling that but am feeling loads better thanks.

Hope you're well.



dtlv said:


> You are making total sense. We are all always our own most severe critics, and where other people see the good (or bad) stuff we've done they don't see out thought processes or how we feel about ourselves - others don't see all the things we feel we should have done, all the things we want or all the things we still want to do - or the motivations behind them. I don't know if this will help but I'll share a bit of me in the hope it does.
> 
> Talking from experience with my own issues finding balance in life, as cliqued as it sounds, I think it's about find acceptance of ourselves. I used to be very focused on certain things, and never happy no matter how far I got with them. I tore myself to emotional pieces at times and burnt myself out. I've never been one to compare myself with other people and beat myself up that way - I know many people wreck themselves that way but that was never my poison. My thing was always comparing against an idea of myself that I never lived up to. Then at one point, not sure exactly when or how (think it was more a gradual realisation than a eureka moment with several things leading to it), I kind of realised that I was actually ok as I was, and that I didn't need to change anything to be the best me.
> 
> For I while I'd feared that kind of thinking, worried that I'd lose my identity and ambition to achieve anything, but that's not what happened. The things that fascinated, interested and drove me before still were important, but the reasons for doing them changed - it became about playing life as fun game, and those things being the particular parts of the game I really wanted to play. So the motivation was still there, but rather than doing it all in the belief I somehow needed to do it to feel a success, rather I was driven to live to explore it and and enjoy it. That full realisation has been a fairly recent thing for me, but the amazing thing is that once I got there, I'm doing everything better than ever before. I'm more relaxed yet moving faster, training better, eating better, happier...
> 
> I don't know if you can relate to any of that as something maybe you aren't doing, but I hope it helps. I often think of my emotional state as the tool that my inner self uses to interact with my body and the outside world - and like a tool, if it's blunt or broken, it will never do the best job carving out of the outer world what the inner self needs. Fix the tool, and you become a better craftsman/woman. That's a bit taoist, but it really works for me.
> 
> Anyway enough rambling - off to watch a movie with my girlfriend. She's still teasing me for putting on a facemask yesterday, and acting like a teenage girl about my skin :lol:


Yes, I am definitely my own worst critic, horrendous at times, and although it pushes and motivates me, also drives me mad at the same and know I need to chill out.

I can completely relate to what you've said, and it has made me think, great insight. I do need to assess my balance in life and can see in ways, like you, I compare myself to myself, my progress, my ongoing progress, and know in some ways this is a problem. I've got all my prep diaries/photos etc and constantly compare from now to certain points/weights etc in previous years. Think this is my slight obsessive nature here, and when I look back I can see progress so this reassures me, but also then pushes me, but then don't actually know what I will live up to if that makes sense. I have ideas of what I'd like to achieve in the future, but then think will I be happy then, or want even more so think this is something that I need to sort of let go a little, and be ok with myself. Still have the goals but not focus so much and start enjoying life and take a little step back, not be so hung up I guess.

I also know that confidence is a big thing with me, very up and down with this, and although better than I was a few years ago, I know this is a huge thing for me. I think like others, the better you feel you look, the better you feel, and I don't like how I look off-season, not comfortable, think even more about things. But I do know this is an issue for me, and know again, with probably a better life balance, this may improve.

I do think about things too much, dwell on things and can become burnt out mentally, and have seen that this does affect my body, but I've always been like this. I have sort of hidden myself mentally in prep when I've had personal stuff going on, as prep took my mind off things, but then with issues, my body didn't respond enough during prep, bit like a vicious circle. I'm hoping that once my health issues improve, I can then use the rest of the year to sort of address all these things too, so that next year, things go a bit more smoothly, here's hoping anyway!!

Lol, the face mask was ace! Nothing wrong with that at all! Getting ready fo your hols eh?! :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sometimes I just want to give you a hug

(((((((Hug)))))))


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Coming too now and feeling more like myself, not so much a hormonal grump any more!
> 
> Heavy week this week, quads & bi's on Monday, back & abs yesterday and shoulders & abs tonight. Good sessions, doms all round and weights have increased from last heavy week. :thumb:
> 
> Fasted HIIT on rower yesterday and today, only short sessions and will do tomorrow but that will be it this week.
> 
> Appetite still off although meals all ok apart from evening meal.
> 
> Much better week so far though!


Glad to hear things are better madam :thumbup1:

Emailed you back by the way


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sometimes I just want to give you a hug
> 
> (((((((Hug)))))))


Ahh thank you, and likewise to you. 



Chelsea said:


> Glad to hear things are better madam :thumbup1:
> 
> Emailed you back by the way


Yep, back on the up thank god, and thanks again. 

Ok.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you, and likewise to you.
> 
> Yep, back on the up thank god, and thanks again.
> 
> Ok.


Good to hear, no worries at all


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Good to hear, no worries at all


Ta. No email?! :confused1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ta. No email?! :confused1:


Inbound


----------



## Keeks

Definite Friday feeling today!  Weight etc has stayed the same this week but not too bothered, just using this as a rough guide for now, appetite roughly the same all week, but do still feel loads better!

Chest, calves & abs last night, still decent on weights and doms again, good week of training. :thumbup1:

Complete rest day today, hams & tri's tomorrow then off out tomorrow night to get much-needed tipsy, then the plan is to not move a muscle on Sunday, another complete rest day. I also plan to try and get some nice food in for Sunday in the hope that I have that hang over hunger.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Definite Friday feeling today!  Weight etc has stayed the same this week but not too bothered, just using this as a rough guide for now, appetite roughly the same all week, but do still feel loads better!
> 
> Chest, calves & abs last night, still decent on weights and doms again, good week of training. :thumbup1:
> 
> Complete rest day today, hams & tri's tomorrow then off out tomorrow night to get much-needed tipsy, then the plan is to not move a muscle on Sunday, another complete rest day. I also plan to try and get some nice food in for Sunday in the hope that I have that hang over hunger.


Sounds like a rather nice weekend planned, supposed to be good weather down here as well, no so sure about you guys 

Sounds like you're a bit more positive which is good, definitely focus on getting that good food in too.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Sounds like a rather nice weekend planned, supposed to be good weather down here as well, no so sure about you guys
> 
> Sounds like you're a bit more positive which is good, definitely focus on getting that good food in too.


Yes defo what I need at the minute, always cheers me up having a catch up with the girls, cant wait! And heard that the weather should pick up, fingers crossed. Have a good one too. :thumbup1:

Lol, temporary mood glitch, but yeah, feeling loads better thanks. Seeing the herbalist too tomorrow so that should be interesting, actually looking forward to it.

And am going food shopping for Sunday to see what tempts me.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Like the sound of that Sunday workout :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Like the sound of that Sunday workout :thumb:


  I really can't wait for it!!! Will be a good workout for sure and will give it 130% :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

And Sunday work out has commenced, ahhhhhh! I suddenly have a 24 hour virus after going out last night, very weird :lol: but I'm sure todays activities of doing nothing will help.  Had a ace night though, was just what I needed! :thumb:

So yesterday was hams & tri's and legs were already stiffening last night, wearing heels all night did not help and they are in bits today, with a slight recurrence of fish foot. :thumbdown:

And went to the herbalist for my consultation which was very interesting. They have a machine to test levels in your body and not quite sure how it works, but it worked years ago so have faith in it.

Anyway, apparently my oestrogen levels are too high, progesterone too low. Because of this, my thyroid is now slighty under-active which can be a cause of high oestrogen levels. Also, high oestrogen levels feed endometriosis. So this explains a lot, and also through prep last year, when my body just didnt respond as it previously had, its probably due to this. And thowing the pill in for the last few months has just made hormones even more haywire.

I have noticed feeling more sluggish and tired but its never been a huge issue, and in a way, I'm not sure of my normal energy levels due to prepping for most of the last two years, and with me having a few issues over the last few months, I just thought it was my body recovering after prep and just being stressed, however, this can now be put down to my thyroid. Its not a stand alone illness, and its only slightly under-active but again, should be better with a better hormone balance. It's a relief in a way as there are things I can take to help, and dont feel like I'm being fobbed off anymore.

I also have a bacteria in my stomach which can cause stomach pain, along with eye & ear problems, all of which I've had for a while but only minor issues, so again, things to take to help this.

Feeling a lot better going forward now.


----------



## Keeks

Started my homeopathic drops this morning and not only are the they most foulest thing I've ever tasted, they have also given me horrendous stomach cramps. Literally curled up near ball like at my desk and just want my bed. So for the first time in I can't remember how long, I'm missing the gym tonight and going home to curl up with a hot water bottle.

All I can think is that I hope to god this remedy works, otherwise I'm coming back as a goldfish!

Plus side, foot is fine so just seems like wearing ridiculous shoes is not good!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks, we don't want to see you as a goldfish


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Started my homeopathic drops this morning and not only are the they most foulest thing I've ever tasted, they have also given me horrendous stomach cramps. Literally curled up near ball like at my desk and just want my bed. So for the first time in I can't remember how long, I'm missing the gym tonight and going home to curl up with a hot water bottle.
> 
> All I can think is that I hope to god this remedy works, otherwise I'm coming back as a goldfish!
> 
> Plus side, foot is fine so just seems like wearing ridiculous shoes is not good!


I'm sure you'd be a wonderful goldfish, a Tosakin or some other exotic beauty but Id rather the remedy works for you.


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Keeks, we don't want to see you as a goldfish


Ha ha, I tell you those little guys have got life sussed! :thumb:



BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm sure you'd be a wonderful goldfish, a Tosakin or some other exotic beauty but Id rather the remedy works for you.


Lol, ill be fine as any fish! Thanks, i'm sure it will.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I tell you those little guys have got life sussed! :thumb:
> 
> Lol, ill be fine as any fish! Thanks, i'm sure it will.


You're better than first prize at the coconut shy:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Good news that you now know what could be the problem and can try to start fixing....hope you get some decent rest and your poor tum perks up Keeks.....x


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> You're better than first prize at the coconut shy:thumbup1:


Ahh, thanks. :blush:



Flubs said:


> Good news that you now know what could be the problem and can try to start fixing....hope you get some decent rest and your poor tum perks up Keeks.....x


Thank you Flubs. Feeling a lot more positive and hopeful of things now, and relieved too. Its been such a frustration for months now and hate having something thats completely out of my control but am sure that I'm on the right track now. :thumbup1:

Thanks, hot bath and ball like position seems to be doing the trick.

Hope all's good with you. x


----------



## loganator

Keeks said:


> And Sunday work out has commenced, ahhhhhh! I suddenly have a 24 hour virus after going out last night, very weird :lol: but I'm sure todays activities of doing nothing will help.  Had a ace night though, was just what I needed! :thumb:
> 
> So yesterday was hams & tri's and legs were already stiffening last night, wearing heels all night did not help and they are in bits today, with a slight recurrence of fish foot. :thumbdown:
> 
> And went to the herbalist for my consultation which was very interesting. They have a machine to test levels in your body and not quite sure how it works, but it worked years ago so have faith in it.
> 
> Anyway, apparently my oestrogen levels are too high, progesterone too low. Because of this, my thyroid is now slighty under-active which can be a cause of high oestrogen levels. Also, high oestrogen levels feed endometriosis. So this explains a lot, and also through prep last year, when my body just didnt respond as it previously had, its probably due to this. And thowing the pill in for the last few months has just made hormones even more haywire.
> 
> I have noticed feeling more sluggish and tired but its never been a huge issue, and in a way, I'm not sure of my normal energy levels due to prepping for most of the last two years, and with me having a few issues over the last few months, I just thought it was my body recovering after prep and just being stressed, however, this can now be put down to my thyroid. Its not a stand alone illness, and its only slightly under-active but again, should be better with a better hormone balance. It's a relief in a way as there are things I can take to help, and dont feel like I'm being fobbed off anymore.
> 
> I also have a bacteria in my stomach which can cause stomach pain, along with eye & ear problems, all of which I've had for a while but only minor issues, so again, things to take to help this.
> 
> Feeling a lot better going forward now.


kelp tabs are really good for a sluggish thyroid as it needs iodine to produce t4 , t3 , keeps me leaner even when bulking , give it a try one a day works for me and natural too


----------



## dtlv

As @Loganotor says Kelp is good for ensuring decent thyroid function... basically you want to ensure you don't have a sub optimal intake of iodine or of zinc, as both are important for t3/t4. Tyrosine is also a very important amino acid for thyroid production - 2-3g of that per day may well help too.


----------



## Keeks

loganator said:


> kelp tabs are really good for a sluggish thyroid as it needs iodine to produce t4 , t3 , keeps me leaner even when bulking , give it a try one a day works for me and natural too


Thanks, been given sea kelp to help with thyroid, so seems like I'm on the right track, I literally rattle when I walk, lol.



dtlv said:


> As @Loganotor says Kelp is good for ensuring decent thyroid function... basically you want to ensure you don't have a sub optimal intake of iodine or of zinc, as both are important for t3/t4. Tyrosine is also a very important amino acid for thyroid production - 2-3g of that per day may well help too.


Thanks, yep, taking sea kelp and zinc but will also look into the tyrosine too, throwing everything possible at this now, will be fighting fit in no time! :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Thanks, been given sea kelp to help with thyroid, so seems like I'm on the right track, *I literally rattle when I walk*, lol.


You got those love eggs I sent you then


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You got those love eggs I sent you then


 :lol: Yep, why do you think I skipped the gym and went straight home to bed last night?! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Yep, why do you think I skipped the gym and went straight home to bed last night?! :lol:


Bet you jiggled all the way home.

We're still good for you sending them back unwashed right?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Bet you jiggled all the way home.
> 
> We're still good for you sending them back unwashed right?


 :lol: Not right now, they're eggs after all, helping my appetite!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Not right now, they're eggs after all, helping my appetite!


You filthy beast


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> You filthy beast


 mg: I'm not a beast, you're the beast!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> mg: I'm not a beast, you're the beast!


This is correct :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> This is correct :thumb:


Edit, filthy beast!


----------



## Keeks

Thankfully stomach is loads easier today, still slight cramping but nothing like yesterday and leg doms have finally eased so back at the gym tonight.

Start of de-load week, on a Tuesday which has thrown me but tonight will be quads and bi's. Everything this week will be done with a warm up of 20, then 3 x 10, with a one second hold on each rep, burns like hell but does the trick.

Mood still feeling loads better too which is good. Happy days!


----------



## Ginger Ben

How do you find you get on with very regimented set and rep ranges keeks? I guess you're following a plan but is there room for you to adapt it as you see fit at the time?

For example adding in a few rest pause reps or a drop set to really finish off a muscle


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> How do you find you get on with very regimented set and rep ranges keeks? I guess you're following a plan but is there room for you to adapt it as you see fit at the time?
> 
> For example adding in a few rest pause reps or a drop set to really finish off a muscle


I tend to stick with the reps etc, using the three week cycle I'm currently training to (re-load, loaded and de-load), but do change a few of the exercises occasionally depending on which week it is. I guess I don't have to be as religious but do like routine and sticking to a plan, so the general rep ranges etc I will stick to.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> I tend to stick with the reps etc, using the three week cycle I'm currently training to (re-load, loaded and de-load), but do change a few of the exercises occasionally depending on which week it is. I guess I don't have to be as religious but do like routine and sticking to a plan, so the general rep ranges etc I will stick to.


Fair enough it's about finding what weeks best isn't it and that's different for everybody depending on their goals and physical make up etc

I'm not very good at sticking to a rep range as I find it too mechanical but I can see why people do of course


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Fair enough it's about finding what weeks best isn't it and that's different for everybody depending on their goals and physical make up etc
> 
> I'm not very good at sticking to a rep range as I find it too mechanical but I can see why people do of course


It's all still a change from how I've been training for a long time now, so still enjoying it and find that with the three week rotation, I tend to get doms more which is good. But I am and do like being mechanical, lol, that's my OCD streak. 

Like you said, it's about finding what works best, constant learning curve.


----------



## Keeks

Ace session tonight, feels good to be back. Quads and bi's done, and legs were burning like hell after and bi's really pumped. :thumbup1: I do like this week of training, really concentrating on each rep with that hold, slow and concentrated movements, feels a great workout.

Quads

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Bi's

Seated db curls

Rope cable curls

Concentration curls

Have also recently changed my intra drink from maltodextrin to vitargo as just felt I was getting too bloated from the maltodextrrin, but feel quite a bit better from the vitargo so happy with that.

:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Good to see you back keeks


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see you back keeks


Thank you. Hopefully now there will be loads more ups, not many downs!


----------



## Keeks

So for the first times in actually cant remember,  I'm having a week off the gym. Although Tuesday I seemed to pick up, have felt ropey ever since so instead of pushing myself, I'm listening to my body and having a rest.

Just feel off, and so worn out all I want to do is sleep!! And after a few weeks of needing sleeping pills, haven't touched them all week and slept like a baby. Obviously what my body wants and needs so just going to chill out!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good plan keeks. We all push ourselves hard and you have to give it a break sometimes. Hope you bounce back soon


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Good plan keeks. We all push ourselves hard and you have to give it a break sometimes. Hope you bounce back soon


Cheers Ben. Yep, defo need the rest, also need to practice what I preach :whistling: :lol: I know I do push myself to hard at times, so this is the first step in not being as up tight about things. :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So for the first times in actually cant remember,  I'm having a week off the gym. Although Tuesday I seemed to pick up, have felt ropey ever since so instead of pushing myself, I'm listening to my body and having a rest.
> 
> Just feel off, and so worn out all I want to do is sleep!! And after a few weeks of needing sleeping pills, haven't touched them all week and slept like a baby. Obviously what my body wants and needs so just going to chill out!


Sounds like a smart plan, spend the time you would have been in the gym in a Radox bath, perhaps book yourself a massage ? and get as much starfishing in as you can :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sounds like a smart plan, spend the time you would have been in the gym in a Radox bath, perhaps book yourself a massage ? and get as much starfishing in as you can :thumbup1:


Lol, I've finally conceded and know I needed to. Yep, hot bath every night, then early nights and did enjoy it last night, more of the same tonight but going to be super girly and get a face mask on and do my nails etc.  And of course some serious starfishing!


----------



## Keeks

Week off the gym nearly complete thank god!!! Feeling loads better, still quite fatigued though and seems the less I do, the more tired I am, but generally better. Anyway, missing the gym a lot and cant wait to get back there on Monday(complete with new leggings :bounce: ). 

Chilled weekend, and had a posing session today with the local girl who's doing a local show in 3 weeks. Think I scared her a bit more today, but want her as prepared as possible going into the show. Very excited for her, and cant wait to get back on stage even more now, especially with the comp season kicking off.

Treat night tonight and as food hasn't been great today, am so hungry so curry and sticky toffee pudding coming up.


----------



## sxbarnes

Good to see you feeling better keeks. Can feel the livelyness in this message alone!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see you feeling better keeks. Can feel the livelyness in this message alone!


Ahh thank you. Yep, I'm back!! :bounce: Very motivated now, fingers crossed health wise things will pick up and mood has returned to normal it seems, feel loads better that way than I have in months.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you. Yep, I'm back!! :bounce: Very motivated now, fingers crossed health wise things will pick up and mood has returned to normal it seems, feel loads better that way than I have in months.


That's good. I'll tell @Chelsea : )


----------



## Tom90

In for legday leggings pics :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Tom90 said:


> In for legday leggings pics :tongue:


 :lol: I've got a slight legging obsession at the minute, and I've just ordered some more.


----------



## Tom90

Keeks said:


> :lol: I've got a slight legging obsession at the minute, and I've just ordered some more.


 :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

Watched Generation Iron last night and although not everyone has enjoyed it, I liked it. Not as good as Pumping Iron but well worth a watch.

Then today finally got round to sorting my supplement cupboard, very satisfying  I've has stuff all over recently so have put it all in a double cupboard and didnt realise I had so much stuff. I do like loads of flavours of whey on the go all the time, so thats why I've got so many pouches, but like to alternate flavours, and also have flavours for different recipes. My new cupboard..........



Also, with the news that they dont do choc orange shreddies anymore, decided that this may work as an alternative......



Coco shreddies with Jaffa Cake whey mixed with the milk and poured over. Will give it a whirl pwo tomorrow.


----------



## Sharpy76

Bananananana:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Watched Generation Iron last night and although not everyone has enjoyed it, I liked it. Not as good as Pumping Iron but well worth a watch.
> 
> Also, with the news that they dont do choc orange shreddies anymore, decided that this may work as an alternative......
> 
> View attachment 148467
> 
> 
> Coco shreddies with Jaffa Cake whey mixed with the milk and poured over. Will give it a whirl pwo tomorrow.


That's why we need you hear. I'd never have worked that out


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Bananananana:lol:


  I always end up with too many n's and a's then put a few more on for good luck.



sxbarnes said:


> That's why we need you hear. I'd never have worked that out


I reckon it'll be nice, and going to try it with a few more flavours too. Watch this space.


----------



## 25434

how you doing keeks? just checking in like i'm your mam or something... :wacko:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> how you doing keeks? just checking in like i'm your mam or something... :wacko:


Hallo! Touch wood.....I'm good thanks.  Makes a change but things are better, and at the minute just taking things slowly but hopefully things are on the up. :thumb:

Thanks for dropping in. Hows you? Hope all is good. x


----------



## Keeks

Back at the gym and god, I've missed it. Felt like I'd been away for ages!!!!

Anyway, thought I'd have a heavy week, then de-load next week and hopefully looking at starting holiday cut the week after so if things (health) are ok, this is how things will go. Feeling loads better and think the rest did me some good as had a great session, truly beasted it and weights were up on last heavy week which was only two wees ago with a rest last week so happy as fook! 

And food has been better today, got all meals in apart from evening meal but after a very off week last week, really happy I've got meals in properly today.

Quads & bi's - All with a warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 8 reps

Quads

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Bi's

Seated alternate db curls

Cable rope curls

Concentration curls

New leggings



And new pwo cereal, coco shreddies with milk and jaffa cake protein, ace. :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Are my eyes fuzzy looking at those leggings? Or are they actually fuzzy? Lol.....good to see you back in the gym...but a rest is good too right? You need that now and again....x


----------



## sxbarnes

New leggings

View attachment 148529


Is that the keeks clan tartan? Nice : )


----------



## Rykard

i thought she had pixilated something out she didn't want us to see lol


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Are my eyes fuzzy looking at those leggings? Or are they actually fuzzy? Lol.....good to see you back in the gym...but a rest is good too right? You need that now and again....x


 :lol: Not fuzzy, but shiny and v v comfy. :thumb: Yep, think I needed the rest, and know I need to chill out more.



sxbarnes said:


> New leggings
> 
> View attachment 148529
> 
> 
> Is that the keeks clan tartan? Nice : )


It could be! :thumb: Only sticking with leggings, think a kilt in the gym wouldn't be very practical.



Rykard said:


> i thought she had pixilated something out she didn't want us to see lol


 :lol: That made me lol.


----------



## TELBOR




----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 148543


 :lol: :lol:  :lol: I forgot about pervy spiderman, but you can't even see dat ass!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Back at the gym and god, I've missed it. Felt like I'd been away for ages!!!!
> 
> Anyway, thought I'd have a heavy week, then de-load next week and hopefully looking at starting holiday cut the week after so if things (health) are ok, this is how things will go. Feeling loads better and think the rest did me some good as had a great session, truly beasted it and weights were up on last heavy week which was only two wees ago with a rest last week so happy as fook!
> 
> And food has been better today, got all meals in apart from evening meal but after a very off week last week, really happy I've got meals in properly today.
> 
> Quads & bi's - All with a warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 8 reps
> 
> Quads
> 
> Leg extensions
> 
> Smith machine squats
> 
> Leg press
> 
> Bi's
> 
> Seated alternate db curls
> 
> Cable rope curls
> 
> Concentration curls
> 
> New leggings
> 
> View attachment 148529
> 
> 
> And new pwo cereal, coco shreddies with milk and jaffa cake protein, ace. :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 148530


Didn't read any of that just perved over dat a$s :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I forgot about pervy spiderman, but you can't even see dat ass!


I can see enough :lol:

One for @Chelsea....


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Didn't read any of that just perved over dat a$s :drool:


Really? So you missed the part about me getting naked in the gym?! :lol:

Oh and a second.....that slow?!



R0BLET said:


> I can see enough :lol:
> 
> One for @Chelsea....
> 
> View attachment 148544


 mg: The pixel thing didn't work then?

Those pics crack me up. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> mg: The pixel thing didn't work then?
> 
> Those pics crack me up. :lol:


Not really :lol:



That's @Ginger Ben

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Really? So you missed the part about me getting naked in the gym?! :lol:
> 
> Oh and a second.....that slow?!
> 
> mg: The pixel thing didn't work then?
> 
> Those pics crack me up. :lol:


Desperately scrolled up to read and was disappointed 

Hahaha a second........using my teeth


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Not really :lol:
> 
> View attachment 148545
> 
> 
> That's @Ginger Ben
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

PMSL!!!! That's quality!



Chelsea said:


> Desperately scrolled up to read and was disappointed
> 
> Hahaha a second........using my teeth


  My bad. I got confused, naked squats Monday was last week, apologies.

Ahh I see, perfectly acceptable then.


----------



## Keeks

Bad nights sleep last night, got off ok then woke around 2ish and was awake for ages so re-set my alarm to skip fasted cardio as I had the doctors again before work. Bloods being done tomorrow morning and need to decide whether to bring my consultants appointment forward now, or see how things go with herbal treatments and sort of set aside hospital treatment for the moment. Confusing but right now, I think I want to see how I get on with things as they are now, trying these herbal remedies and just giving them a chance really, but will see, and of course as long as things don't worsen.

Shoulders & abs tonight, good session but wiped out after, busy day at work so with bad sleep last night I was more than ready to get home tonight.

Shoulders - All done with a warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 8 reps

Standing lat raises

Machine press

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 25

 :sleeping:


----------



## Keeks

Good few days training, all weights up and appetite has been a lot better this week thank god. :thumb:

Last night was back & abs, tonight was chest, calves & abs. Back & chest all done with a wam up set of 20, then 10, 8 and 8 reps.

Back

Close grip seated row

Wide grip pull downs

One arm db row

Wide grip seated row

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 30

Chest

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Machine press

Calves

Standing raises 3 x 25

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 25

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 25

Nearly Friday, yay!! Looking forward to a nice chilled one.


----------



## sxbarnes

Always good to receive some keeks sense and sensibility amongst these evening write ups. :thumb :Now where are today's leggings pics??


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Always good to receive some keeks sense and sensibility amongst these evening write ups. :thumb :Now where are today's leggings pics??


Lol, sensible head on and no whinging for a change!! 

Ha ha, just had normal camo ones last night, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Keeks

Weigh in and measurements done this morning and haven't done them properly for a few weeks, and after food intake going up, no cardio done for two weeks, and a week off the gym last week and weights/measurements have gone down. Happy with this as have now decided to start the holiday diet as from Monday. 

It wont be a harsh brutal prep diet, but next week will be a slow starter week, with just adding in fasted power walking and fasted HIIT on rower, cleaning diet up slightly but tbh, at this stage I'm eating clean and not a massive amount anyway, so just a few areas that I will tighten up on.

Excited now about it, been doing loads of thinking lately and know I've been way too up-tight for a long time, so this diet I will be adopting a chilled out approach, will not put myself under stupid needless pressure, and not beat myself up if things don't go to plan.

With this in mind I'm feeling really positive going into it, and also at the smallest weight I've ever been off-season so a good start that way, and with a happy mind for the moment.

Will obviously see how things go health wise but really, this is just a holiday stress-free diet so that I'll hit the beach in 9 weeks happy-ish.

Bye bye flabs, bring on the summer abs.  :bounce:


----------



## sxbarnes

Best attitude I think @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Best attitude I think @Keeks


Yep, stress-free PMA!!! :thumb: And as soon as I start whinging again, tell me to sort myself out! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Yep, stress-free PMA!!! :thumb: And as soon as I start whinging again, tell me to sort myself out! :lol:


That's a deal! : )


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> That's a deal! : )


 :lol: I'm serious, you're on Keeks moan-alert now, no more....NO MORE!


----------



## sxbarnes

I have wired a buzzer to my laptop which will ring whenever you moan. Aren't I clever? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I have wired a buzzer to my laptop which will ring whenever you moan. Aren't I clever? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Cool! Might just spend a few random hours trying this out as that might be fun! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Cool! Might just spend a few random hours trying this out as that might be fun! :lol:


Not when I'm working nights:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Not when I'm working nights:thumbup1:


I'm stressed already about when I can and can't get stressed and moan! :wacko: :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> I'm stressed already about when I can and can't get stressed and moan! :wacko: :laugh:


NEVER! :devil2:


----------



## Sharpy76

Nice one @Keeks!!!

You know you love prep really!!

Always a great help to have a set date to reach a goal, think I might have to set myself a pretend competition target date and do a full on prep otherwise my motivation my diminish lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one @Keeks!!!
> 
> You know you love prep really!!
> 
> Always a great help to have a set date to reach a goal, think I might have to set myself a pretend competition target date and do a full on prep otherwise my motivation my diminish lol


It'll be easier to just do and win a competition wouldn't it?


----------



## Sharpy76

sxbarnes said:


> It'll be easier to just do and win a competition wouldn't it?


Yes the weather is lovely, such a glorious day..........

*runs and goes back into hiding*


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Nice one @Keeks!!!
> 
> You know you love prep really!!
> 
> Always a great help to have a set date to reach a goal, think I might have to set myself a pretend competition target date and do a full on prep otherwise my motivation my diminish lol


Lol, in a weird insane way.....I actually do! 

Yeah I do feel a lot more focused now, in the right frame of mind going into this as I don't feel under the same pressure as I usually do when prepping. I've learnt my body just doesn't do what it should under a lot of stress so hopefully this might be another learning curve.

You should defo do that, would be good to learn how your body reacts to a proper prep, then if you do compete :whistling: which is all I'll say on that, you'll have a good base knowledge of what does/doesn't work for you.

And yes lovely weather, don't go back into hiding, lol.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> :lol: I'm serious, you're on Keeks moan-alert now, no more....NO MORE!


That is my girl xx


----------



## Dan94

Keeks said:


> Weigh in and measurements done this morning and haven't done them properly for a few weeks, and after food intake going up, no cardio done for two weeks, and a week off the gym last week and weights/measurements have gone down. Happy with this as have now decided to start the holiday diet as from Monday.
> 
> It wont be a harsh brutal prep diet, but next week will be a slow starter week, with just adding in fasted power walking and fasted HIIT on rower, cleaning diet up slightly but tbh, at this stage I'm eating clean and not a massive amount anyway, so just a few areas that I will tighten up on.
> 
> Excited now about it, been doing loads of thinking lately and know I've been way too up-tight for a long time, so this diet I will be adopting a chilled out approach, will not put myself under stupid needless pressure, and not beat myself up if things don't go to plan.
> 
> With this in mind I'm feeling really positive going into it, and also at the smallest weight I've ever been off-season so a good start that way, and with a happy mind for the moment.
> 
> Will obviously see how things go health wise but really, this is just a holiday stress-free diet so that I'll hit the beach in 9 weeks happy-ish.
> 
> Bye bye flabs, bring on the summer abs.  :bounce:


Positive attitude, best of luck :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

No buzzer so far : )


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> That is my girl xx


I'm back!!!  x



Dan94 said:


> Positive attitude, best of luck :thumb:


Thank you. Positive all the way now. :thumb:



sxbarnes said:


> No buzzer so far : )


 :lol: No buzzer, well not yet anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Right, let's do this!!! :bounce:

So I did full measurements and weight yesterday, and right now I'm 133.3lbs. Looking back at last years diary and pics, at the same weight in the first prep of last year, I'd prepped for nearly 2 months to get down to that weight, and at that weight, waist/hip area was quite bigger so happy enough with this start of this.

Had sort of got it into my head that as the last few months had been so up and down, its been a waste, but know its just a long slow progression so its not been a waste at all, just didnt work out properly but can now see there has been progress over a year so again, happy with that.

Again, its not a full-on brutal prep, but more of a holiday diet with no pressure, and think ideally I would like to lose approx 7-10lbs but will just see how things go. If I don't, I don't, no problem.

Anyway, how I'm looking this morning, ready to get started.


----------



## 25434

Goooooooooooooooo keeeeeeks...whoop.....


----------



## George-Bean

Looking good, took a while to understand the mirrors lol


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Goooooooooooooooo keeeeeeks...whoop.....


  I'm full of beans (coffee beans) and raring to go go go!!! :bounce:



George-Bean said:


> Looking good, took a while to understand the mirrors lol


Thank you. Lol, my wonky mirror....dont know what you mean?! :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

So a nice chilled weekend, errands etc yesterday and watched the most bizzare film last night, Oldboy. Dont usually watch films as I dont understand them and get bored but this one was good, although very weird and a bit twisted and gruesome, well worth a watch. Food shopping and prep to do, tea at my parents tonight and thats it, another weekend flown by!

Did hams & tri's yesterday, legs in bits today and a 2nd shoulders session with abs today. Heavy sessions again, truly beasted and will start de-load week tomorrow. Appetite has been great all weekend, sods law that appetite kicks in just as I'm about to start dieting, but not complaining, happy that I'm finally eating properly again! 

And got my TPW delivery yesterday :bounce: new choc peanut cookie flavour which is awesome and banana choc chip protein porridge which I can't wait to try tomorrow.

It also turns out there is a tupperware God afterall and he works for The Protein Works!  Check out this, the most amazing tupperware invention ever!!!



Yes, a separation tupperware tub complete with movable comparment separators!  :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> And got my TPW delivery yesterday :bounce: new choc peanut cookie flavour which is awesome and banana choc chip protein porridge which I can't wait to try tomorrow.
> 
> It also turns out there is a tupperware God afterall and he works for The Protein Works!  Check out this, the most amazing tupperware invention ever!!!
> 
> View attachment 148841
> View attachment 148842
> View attachment 148843
> 
> 
> Yes, a separation tupperware tub complete with movable comparment separators!  :thumb:


I.....I...errr...ummmmm.....cough.....lovely....really lovely, what a great idea Keeks....

:no::laugh: :whistling: ........sorry Keeks....I'm just mucking with you.....xx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> I.....I...errr...ummmmm.....cough.....lovely....really lovely, what a great idea Keeks....
> 
> :no::laugh: :whistling: ........sorry Keeks....I'm just mucking with you.....xx


 :lol: Seriously, this to me is the most amazing tupperware invention ever! And as I got so excited about it, realisation truly hit that I am a major geek! :lol: x


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> :lol: Seriously, this to me is the most amazing tupperware invention ever! And as I got so excited about it, realisation truly hit that I am a major geek! :lol: x


I was jesting Keeks...I know you like to separate your food....I think you're fab, but....gulp....you did make laugh with your enthusiasm...xx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> I was jesting Keeks...I know you like to separate your food....I think you're fab, but....gulp....you did make laugh with your enthusiasm...xx


Lol, I know, you made me lol and then I lol'ed a little bit more at my love of a tub. X


----------



## johnnya

Looking in great nick keeks, do TPW sell these or where they a wee rep perk. Do look handy


----------



## Keeks

johnnya said:


> Looking in great nick keeks, do TPW sell these or where they a wee rep perk. Do look handy


Thank you. TPW sell them, link below. Yep, very handy and they're a good size so can pack quite a bit in there. :thumbup1:

http://www.theproteinworks.com/tpwtm-lunch-box-1546.html


----------



## Keeks

Good day with training and diet.  Fasted cardio this morning, HIIT on rower and after a few weeks of no cardio I did think it would be tough getting out of bed for it but it wasnt bad at all.

Tonight was quads & bi's, good session with legs on fire and arms feeling like they would explode. Re-load week so all exercises done with a warm up of 20, then 3 x 10 sets with a one second hold on each rep.

Quads

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Bi's

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

Concentration curls.

Happy days.


----------



## Keeks

Hectic busy week so far, roll on the long weekend! 

Getting back into the fasted cardio routine and plan on doing a mixture of power walking which I love when the weather starts picking up, and HIIT on rower as found this helped improve shoulders slightly last year.

Cardio done every morning this week, rest day yesterday instead of Friday as went for a works meal last night (great intro to dieting, lol), and shoulders and stretching session tonight.

Appetite is still good at the minute, sleeps a bit off but other than that, decent week so far.


----------



## Keeks

Diets going remarkably well.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Diets going remarkably well.
> View attachment 149117


Anything with a white creamy glaze on top must be good :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Anything with a white creamy glaze on top must be good :whistling:


It was the filling that got me :drool: :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> It was the filling that got me :drool: :tongue:


 :lol: who doesn't love a good filling


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> :lol: who doesn't love a good filling


 :lol: Glazed and filled, can't beat it!

^^^ Vanilla slices of course. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Glazed and filled, can't beat it!
> 
> ^^^ Vanilla slices of course. :thumbup1:


OOooooooohhhh yea!!! The more the better.

Oh yea....of course whatever you say


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> OOooooooohhhh yea!!! The more the better.
> 
> Oh yea....of course whatever you say


Of course I meant vanilla slices. :innocent:


----------



## George-Bean

Why cant my wife be excited at tupperware and weights instead of shoes and make up lol, love her to bits but...... lol


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Why cant my wife be excited at tupperware and weights instead of shoes and make up lol, love her to bits but...... lol


 :lol: I'm a self confessed geek when it comes to tupperware and all things proteiny. You should see me when I get a new flavour, like a kid at xmas. 

But I do still get excited by girly things especially shoes and clothes, well, gym clothes lol.


----------



## George-Bean

I train with a girl now, was surprised at one or two of the guys at the gym who were dismissive of her, at your level do you still find this attitude?


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> I train with a girl now, was surprised at one or two of the guys at the gym who were dismissive of her, at your level do you still find this attitude?


To be fair, I haven't really had this towards me. May be due to the fact that the gym where I've always trained at, as its owned by my friends dad and not really open to the public, I've never been around many people in that respect, and the guys that have trained there are mates anyway who have all been supportive and think its ace what I do.

That's a real shame though, no need for it at any level.


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders & abs done last night, good session and got a great burn in them, but then got on with doing all sorts of stuff when I got home so didn't get round to stretching session but plan on getting a few sessions in this weekend and maybe some yoga.

Back & abs tonight, and then a bit of chill out time. No cardio done this morning as had docs this morning.

Also bit frustrating, back & forth to the docs for more bloods etc and now being told that there's possibly a problem with my kidneys?! So more blood tests needed. Sure its nothing but frustrated being told different things by everyone now, my heads up my a$$ with docs now, but not to worry, it'll be fine. Still feeling better than I did, so happy with that. 

Anyway, looking forward to a long chilled weekend!


----------



## johnnya

Keeks said:


> Shoulders & abs done last night, good session and got a great burn in them, but then got on with doing all sorts of stuff when I got home so didn't get round to stretching session but plan on getting a few sessions in this weekend and maybe some yoga.
> 
> Back & abs tonight, and then a bit of chill out time. No cardio done this morning as had docs this morning.
> 
> Also bit frustrating, back & forth to the docs for more bloods etc and now being told that there's possibly a problem with my kidneys?! So more blood tests needSure its nothing but frustrated being told different things by everyone now, my heads up my a$$ with docs now, but not to worry, it'll be fine. Still feeling better than I did, so happy with that.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to a long chilled weekend!


As you say chill over the weekend forget about all and take care of yourself , feet up with a bowl of terrys orange chocolate flavour coco pops


----------



## Keeks

johnnya said:


> As you say chill over the weekend forget about all and take care of yourself , feet up with a bowl of terrys orange chocolate flavour coco pops


Yep, chilling out and just not going to think about it. Plus, I know that in a week or two, they'll come back and say there's nothing wrong, lol.

Ha ha, now that cereal sounds awesome! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Cracking start to Easter weekend, suns shining so fasted power walk done and it was lovely. 

Chest, calves & abs done, good session and now ready for an afternoon of spring cleaning!

Chest

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Machine press

All done with a warm up of 20, then 3 x 10 reps with a one second hold

Calves

Standing calf raises 3 x 30

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 30

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30


----------



## Keeks

I've been baking.  @liam0810 Choc peanut quark buns. :bounce:

Lovely little treats although stuck like hell to the bun cases.

I used one scoop of oats, 3/4 tub of quark, one egg, one egg white, three scoops of The Protein Works choc peanut cookie whey and a teaspoon of stevia, blended it, poured into bun cases and cooked for about 20-30 mins on 180 (cant actually remember how long but just kept checking)





Now off to do man things and watch the footy. :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Burnley going up today?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Burnley going up today?


Well I want to say yes but probably not. :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Well I want to say yes but probably not. :lol:


Have now investigated and it will depend on Leicester v derby game tonight and Mondays match??


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Have now investigated and it will depend on Leicester v derby game tonight and Mondays match??


It's the part of Burnley winning that's the tricky part, lol. They've slipped slightly recently so hope they can pull it out of the bag.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> It's the part of Burnley winning that's the tricky part, lol. They've slipped slightly recently so hope they can pull it out of the bag.


Doncaster to win then :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

You should be at that stadium again distracting all the derby players


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Doncaster to win then :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> You should be at that stadium again distracting all the derby players


 :lol:

Woo hoo, or even if it's a draw we're up!!! Draw up to now 30 mins in, it's exciting stuff this football lark and I'm not even really into it. :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol:
> 
> Woo hoo, or even if it's a draw we're up!!! Draw up to now 30 mins in, it's exciting stuff this football lark and I'm not even really into it. :lol:


Exciting and they're all a load of fairies..... :blink:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Exciting and they're all a load of fairies..... :blink:


Lol, they are a bunch of fairies, especially Derby. Doesn't look like tonight's the night but we're close now. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Lol, they are a bunch of fairies, especially Derby. Doesn't look like tonight's the night but we're close now. :thumbup1:


Doncaster is full of fairies:lol:

Next game to go up! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Doncaster is full of fairies:lol:
> 
> Next game to go up! :thumbup1:


Lol I defo agree with that.

Yep, fingers crossed! :beer:


----------



## George-Bean

<------chants "Blue Army, Blue Army" lol.

So my training buddys seen yer pics, she gave it some extra welly in the gym today, seems you motivated her 

I am now being harangued into going to a BB show.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> <------chants "Blue Army, Blue Army" lol.
> 
> So my training buddys seen yer pics, she gave it some extra welly in the gym today, seems you motivated her
> 
> I am now being harangued into going to a BB show.


 :lol:

Ahh, really do appreciate comments like that, means a lot to me and really pushes and motivates me too, thank you. 

Yes, you've got to get yourself to one, and for her too, you'll both get hooked as there's always a great atmosphere and you get such motivation from them. Well worth going to one.


----------



## Keeks

Fasted power walk done in the sun, love it now summers approaching  then hams & tri's this afternoon.

All done with a warm up of 20, then 3 x 10 holding every rep for a second.

Hams

Lying leg curls

SLDL's

Leg press with feet high & wide

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs

V-bar push downs

Kickbacks

Job done, good session and feel like I've had a good week of training. Diets been so much better this week, few dips in appetite at night, but things are definitely improving that way. Cardio every morning apart from Thursday, so all in all, a really decent week.


----------



## 25434

Hay Easter Keeks, hope you have a great weekend...x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hay Easter Keeks, hope you have a great weekend...x


Thank you Flubs, have a lovely Easter weekend too. x


----------



## sxbarnes

May I be the first to give you the Burnley bounce :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> May I be the first to give you the Burnley bounce :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Woo hoo, well chuffed they did it!!! :bounce:  :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Busy weekend of just stuff round the house , little bits of jobs I've been putting off but got loads done so a very productive weekend. 

Yesterday I did another shoulders & abs session to finish de-load week, so al done with a warm up of 20, then 3 x 10 with a second hold on each rep.

Shoulders

Seated lat raises

Arnie press

Wide grip upright row

Front bar raises

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 30

Fasted cardio was a power walk this morning, then start of re-load week this week so all with a warm up of 20, then 3 full sets of 15 reps, 3 seconds rest, 5 reps, 3 seconds rest then a final 5 reps.

Quads & Bi's

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

Concentration curls

Also pretty chuffed as I wore some new leggings and although not great in these pics, I could really see my quad coming out, know its only a little thing but spurred me on.


----------



## George-Bean

You wont be getting run over in those legging from not being seen hehehe.

Looking good, wish I could see definition thru my traggie bottoms lol (then again if I wore them that tight I think Rach would split in half laughing).


----------



## Dan94

Nice leggings :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> You wont be getting run over in those legging from not being seen hehehe.
> 
> Looking good, wish I could see definition thru my traggie bottoms lol (then again if I wore them that tight I think Rach would split in half laughing).


 :lol: Ahh you see, safety as well as comfort, winner! :thumb:

Thanks. I hold a lot of fat on my chunky thighs, so I was pretty chuffed to see quad coming out a bit. Lol, one plus of being a girl....leggings! :bounce:



Dan94 said:


> Nice leggings :tongue:


Ha ha, cheers. I have a slight legging obsession going on.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> I've been baking.  @liam0810 Choc peanut quark buns. :bounce:
> 
> Lovely little treats although stuck like hell to the bun cases.
> 
> I used one scoop of oats, 3/4 tub of quark, one egg, one egg white, three scoops of The Protein Works choc peanut cookie whey and a teaspoon of stevia, blended it, poured into bun cases and cooked for about 20-30 mins on 180 (cant actually remember how long but just kept checking)
> 
> View attachment 149228
> 
> 
> View attachment 149229
> 
> 
> Now off to do man things and watch the footy. :thumb:


How did they taste? if nice they're getting made wednesday on my day off from the gym. i love a bit of baking!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> How did they taste? if nice they're getting made wednesday on my day off from the gym. i love a bit of baking!


I really liked them, could taste the choc peanut whey, nice little treat.

If you're baking though you can also use the same recipe but with some bananas added to the mixture and either vanilla, banana or butterscotch whey, and that's awesome. The banana keeps it moist. Quite heavy but lovely.

Enjoy and let me know how you get on.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> I really liked them, could taste the choc peanut whey, nice little treat.
> 
> If you're baking though you can also use the same recipe but with some bananas added to the mixture and either vanilla, banana or butterscotch whey, and that's awesome. The banana keeps it moist. Quite heavy but lovely.
> 
> Enjoy and let me know how you get on.


only problem is i can't stand banana's!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> only problem is i can't stand banana's!


Ha ha, well scrap the banana cake idea but the choc peanut recipes still worth a go.


----------



## biglbs

I had my first Quark the other day,with choc whey and an egg mixed in,it was lovely,i now see why you like it so,,mmmmmnom.


----------



## sxbarnes

biglbs said:


> I had my first Quark the other day,with choc whey and an egg mixed in,it was lovely,i now see why you like it so,,mmmmmnom.


So this quark is lovely???


----------



## 25434

sxbarnes said:


> So this quark is lovely???


I have it mixed I to a fat free jelly and set in the fridge....lime flavour.....yummeeeeeeeeee.........


----------



## Dan94

May have to get on this Quark hype... which type do you recommend @Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I had my first Quark the other day,with choc whey and an egg mixed in,it was lovely,i now see why you like it so,,mmmmmnom.


Yay! That sounds lovely, so many things to try out now you've tried it. :bounce:



sxbarnes said:


> So this quark is lovely???


Erm.....YES!!!!! 



Flubs said:


> I have it mixed I to a fat free jelly and set in the fridge....lime flavour.....yummeeeeeeeeee.........


Its ace isn't it, but not keen on lime, so always use strawberry or raspberry. :drool:



Dan94 said:


> May have to get on this Quark hype... which type do you recommend @Keeks?


Do it, do it, do it!  Sainsburys is the best IMO. Creamy and mixes well so one of the best for using for all sorts. Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Dan94

Keeks said:


> Yay! That sounds lovely, so many things to try out now you've tried it. :bounce:
> 
> Erm.....YES!!!!!
> 
> Its ace isn't it, but not keen on lime, so always use strawberry or raspberry. :drool:
> 
> Do it, do it, do it!  Sainsburys is the best IMO. Creamy and mixes well so one of the best for using for all sorts. Enjoy! :thumb:


Got it :tongue:

What's it similar too? Literally never had it or heard much about it


----------



## Keeks

Dan94 said:


> Got it :tongue:
> 
> What's it similar too? Literally never had it or heard much about it


It's ace!! Tastes rank on its own though so don't have it like that or it will put you off. It's a low fat, low carb soft cheese, maybe a little like natural yoghurt. Very versatile for snacks, cooking and baking. Will post some recipes tonight.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Yay! That sounds lovely, so many things to try out now you've tried it. :bounce:
> 
> Erm.....YES!!!!!
> 
> Its ace isn't it, but not keen on lime, so always use strawberry or raspberry. :drool:
> 
> Do it, do it, do it!  Sainsburys is the best IMO. Creamy and mixes well so one of the best for using for all sorts. Enjoy! :thumb:


Reminds me of my first date,never stopped trying new things since


----------



## biglbs

sxbarnes said:


> So this quark is lovely???


Mine was with protein and egg:beer:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Reminds me of my first date,never stopped trying new things since


 :lol: Well you've just got to experiment, no fun otherwise! :thumb:



biglbs said:


> Mine was with protein and egg:beer:


That's only the tip of the quark iceberg! :bounce:


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well you've just got to experiment, no fun otherwise! :thumb:
> 
> *That's only the tip *of the quark iceberg! :bounce:


I'm not even sorry I giggled at that!


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> I'm not even sorry I giggled at that!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Now that made me giggle and get a funny look from my boss for it. I am currently faking a coughing fit to hide it. :lol:


----------



## RACK

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Now that made me giggle and get a funny look from my boss for it. *I am currently faking *a coughing fit to hide it. :lol:


You've just killed my ego!


----------



## Keeks

RACK said:


> You've just killed my ego!


 :lol:  Faking it again now, sorry!


----------



## Keeks

Eased back into dieting well now, and keeping with the stress free diet, things are going well. Diets been decent, all fasted cardio sessions done, mainly HIIT on rower during the week, then power walking at weekends. Mirror was kind today, so were my clothes so happy enough with things so far. 

Last night was shoulders & abs, done with same rep/sets as Mondays session.

Shoulders

Standing lat raises

Machine press

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 30

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30


----------



## Keeks

Better late than never, some quark recipes.......

*Pesto, quark and chicken pasta*

Quark

Low cal cooking oil spray

Peppers (frozen of fresh)

Onion

Cherry Tomatoes

Jar of Pesto

Chicken

Cooked Pasta

Chop the onion, peppers and cherry tomatoes, then soften in a pan with the cooking oil spray. Once softened, add some of the pesto and quark, mix all together and heat gently for a minute or two. Cook the chicken separately, then add to the sauce.Cook pasta and serve.

Amount of pesto/quark etc can be adjusted depending on taste. Also, red or green pest can be used, both taste amazing.

*Quark Quiche*

1/2 Tub of quark

3 egg whites

1 full egg

Chopped onion/peppers/spinach/cherry tomatoes

Grated cheese (optional)

Mix the quark and eggs, and pour over the chopped veg in an oven proof dish, top with cheese (optional) and over cook for about 20 minutes, 200.

*Quark mousse pudding*

Quark - approx. 2 dollops

2 egg whites & 1 full egg

Scoop of protein powder

Mix all toghether, put in a microwave bowl and microwave it for between 60-90 seconds. If done for about 60 seconds, you get an oozing middle, then longer its done for, the less runny it will be.

This is amazing with TPW Lemon Shortcake protein, the runny middle is amazing.

*
Banana quark cake*

3 Bananas

2 dollops of quark

40g dry oats

Scoop or protein (banana, bannoffe pie, butterscotch, vanilla or chocolate work well)

2 egg whites

1 full egg

Splash of coconut milk (optional)

Put all ingredients in a blender, blend until batter type consistency then put in a tin in the over for approx 30-40 mins 200C and voila, the most amazing banana cake. Quite heavy but really nice and moist.

*Quark stylee bread & butter pudding*

1/2 Tub of quark

2 egg whites

1 full egg

Scoop of protein (Vanilla, chocolate or caramel etc work best)

1 Slice of wholemeal bread

Raisins (optional)

Whisk all ingredients apart from the bread, which you tear up into small pieces, cover in peanut butter or chocolate spread if being naughty, put the pieces in oven dish, pour the mixture over and put it in the oven for about 20 minutes, 200c and all done, delish!!!

This can also be done without the bread for lower carbs.

*Mini Quark cheesecakes*

Quark

Oat cakes

Sweetener

Whey/flavouring

Mix the quark with the flavouring/whey, this works well with lemon whey or flavouring. Mash the oat cakes so they're like a crumble base, and you can use either a little coconut/evoo oil to bind it slightly if required, also add a little sweetener. Pat down in a little dish then add the quark topping. Either let set in the fridge for a while or get stuck in straight away!

*Quark Trifle*

Quark

Sachet of sugar free jelly (strawberry or raspberry)

Cherry almond flapjack bar (from The Protein Works but other similar flavour bar could be used)

Cherry bakewell whey

Mix up the jelly as normal, then chop the flapjack bar up, place in a bowl and pour over the jelly. Leave to set in the fridge (this in itself is a nice snack as when left for a while, the flapjack softens), mix the whey with the quark and once the base has set, top with the quark.

*Quark Jelly*

Sachet of sugar free jelly

Quark

Mix the jelly as normal but add quark when mixing. Pour into a bowl and set as normal in the fridge. Ace!

I also use quark in cooking sauces for extra protein and a creamier alternative. Lovely in chilli, curry etc. Also as an alternative for mayo, ie mixed with tuna, chicken and spices.

Epic stuff!!  :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## LeVzi

Do you like custard ?


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> Do you like custard ?


Yep, love the stuff! Why?

Hope you're well.


----------



## LeVzi

Keeks said:


> Yep, love the stuff! Why?
> 
> Hope you're well.


haha i've just discovered it, Never liked it as a kid, now I love it. AND i've been introduced to Nutella  So I am gorging myself on that too 

I'm ok cariad, hope you are well too


----------



## Ginger Ben

Do you find if you try and make a sauce with quark it splits and goes a bit grim looking?


----------



## Dan94

Quark jelly looks really good for a evening snack 

Can you mix Quark just with protein powder? would be nice to have an alternative to greek yoghurt all the time :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Quark jelly looks really good for a evening snack
> 
> Can you mix Quark just with protein powder? would be nice to have an alternative to greek yoghurt all the time :lol:


Yes I used to have that befor bed all the time. Nice with a blob of peanut butter too as long as they whey flavour you're using works with pb


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes I used to have that befor bed all the time. Nice with a blob of peanut butter too as long as they whey flavour you're using works with pb


cheers mate. just ordered some choc flavour so would be fairly nice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> cheers mate. just ordered some choc flavour so would be fairly nice! :thumbup1:


Yeah that'll work well


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah that'll work well


will certainly be nice to have a change from greek yoghurt all the time with protein powder :lol:


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> haha i've just discovered it, Never liked it as a kid, now I love it. AND i've been introduced to Nutella  So I am gorging myself on that too
> 
> I'm ok cariad, hope you are well too


Yeah its lovely, dont eat it a lot now, but do also love egg custards and the custard filling in vanilla slices. Some of my fave cheats at the minute! :drool:

Nutella is ace too, try it on crumpets, delish and also with peanut butter on crumpets.....snickers style crumpets. 

Glad you're ok, yep I'm good thanks. 



Ginger Ben said:


> Do you find if you try and make a sauce with quark it splits and goes a bit grim looking?


If using it in sauces, I've found that it's better to make the sauce first, then add the quark towards the end, just heat it through on a gentle heat so it doesn't go funny.



Dan94 said:


> Quark jelly looks really good for a evening snack
> 
> Can you mix Quark just with protein powder? would be nice to have an alternative to greek yoghurt all the time :lol:


Quark jelly is just ace! One of my fave bed time snacks. Defo worth a go.

Yep as Ben said, ace with any whey, or the MyProtein flavour drops go well in it too. Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Dan94

Where'd you get all this sugar free, calorie free jelly stuff from?! Just looked at Tesco and can't find any -_______-


----------



## Keeks

Dan94 said:


> Where'd you get all this sugar free, calorie free jelly stuff from?! Just looked at Tesco and can't find any -_______-


Here you go.....

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=252469938

Think most supermarkets sell them. It's nice on it's own, my sweet fix when prepping but really nice made with quark.


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Here you go.....
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=252469938
> 
> Think most supermarkets sell them. It's nice on it's own, my sweet fix when prepping but really nice made with quark.


what do you do with quark with it?


----------



## Dan94

Keeks said:


> Here you go.....
> 
> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=252469938
> 
> Think most supermarkets sell them. It's nice on it's own, my sweet fix when prepping but really nice made with quark.


Thankyou! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> what do you do with quark with it?


Make up the jelly as usual, but then just add quark at that stage, mix it well, then pour into a bowl and set as normal. Lovely!


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Make up the jelly as usual, but then just add quark at that stage, mix it well, then pour into a bowl and set as normal. Lovely!


hmm... that could work! gonna try it


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> hmm... that could work! gonna try it


It does work, its really nice!! Fave bed-time snack, defo try it.


----------



## stoatman

Just to say, lidl have started doing this. 29 p or something. Must be a recent thing as I have not seen it before. Bought 3 on Tuesday.


----------



## Keeks

stoatman said:


> Just to say, lidl have started doing this. 29 p or something. Must be a recent thing as I have not seen it before. Bought 3 on Tuesday.


Good stuff, will have to check it out, thanks. Whats it like? I used to go there sometimes but then had to go elsewhere for my quark and I hate supermarkets anyway so havent been for ages but this might tempt me back there.


----------



## Dai Jones

stoatman said:


> Just to say, lidl have started doing this. 29 p or something. Must be a recent thing as I have not seen it before. Bought 3 on Tuesday.


any chance of a pic? I go to lidl all the time and neer seen quark there


----------



## gymlady

its like cottage cheese? Im gonna search for the ingredients today


----------



## Keeks

gymlady said:


> its like cottage cheese? Im gonna search for the ingredients today


Bit of an alternative to cottage cheese. High in protein, low fat, low carb. Its loads more versatile than cottage cheese though, can do so much with it and no lumps.


----------



## gymlady

cheers babe ! Im gonna buy some today and make quark jelly x


----------



## Keeks

gymlady said:


> cheers babe ! Im gonna buy some today and make quark jelly x


Yay, enjoy!


----------



## Keeks

TFI Friday!!! :bounce:

Weigh in and measurements done, and all down, yay!! Weights dropping slower than it would during prep, but it will be slower as I'm not going all out balls to the wall. Appetite although it has improved, still not right but happy enough. Complete rest day today which I need as I am knackered. I feel training has improved since appetite has picked up, and to say I'm dieting, cravings etc aren't too bad at all. Think it may be because I know there's no stage at the end, so don't feel as pressured, or possibly due to appetite not being 100%, either way, I'm happy.

Wednesday was back and abs, last night was chest, calves & abs, HIIT on rower both mornings. Back & chest done same as previous sessions this week, same reps/sets.

Back

Close grip seated row

Wide grip pull downs

Bent over row

Wide grip seated row

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 25

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30

Chest

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Machine press

Calves

Standing calf raises 3 x 30

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 25

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30


----------



## stoatman

Keeks said:


> Good stuff, will have to check it out, thanks. Whats it like? I used to go there sometimes but then had to go elsewhere for my quark and I hate supermarkets anyway so havent been for ages but this might tempt me back there.


hmm , must of confused my post but I meant sugar free Jelly !, lol. Never seen it in there before but its in a little satchet exactly the same as the posh one but a 1/3 of the price.


----------



## Keeks

stoatman said:


> hmm , must of confused my post but I meant sugar free Jelly !, lol. Never seen it in there before but its in a little satchet exactly the same as the posh one but a 1/3 of the price.


 mg:  Gutted now, was getting excited about new quark, lol. Will give the jelly sachets a try though, cheers.


----------



## wibble

wow what a long journal but very inspiring indeed. I love all the quark recipes and leggings and have subscribed.


----------



## Keeks

wibble said:


> wow what a long journal but very inspiring indeed. I love all the quark recipes and leggings and have subscribed.


Ahh thank you and welcome.  I do have a love of quark and leggings, both equally ace! 

Lol, I do ramble on a bit and have thought about starting a new journal before, but tbh I like it all in one place, may change the title at some point though.


----------



## wibble

I like the fact it's all in one place. Also love the sound of the rum and raisin porridge. Is it tpw that makes it?


----------



## Keeks

wibble said:


> I like the fact it's all in one place. Also love the sound of the rum and raisin porridge. Is it tpw that makes it?


I do find its helpful to look back at things, past comps and prep all being in the same place. Thanks for reading.

The Protein Works do sell rum n raisin ice cream flavour whey and I just added that to normal porridge, it's really nice. They do also sell actual protein porridge too, banana choc chip, very berry and Apple cinnamon and they are all lovely. Love protein porridge, and so many flavours to switch between so it never gets boring. :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Keeks is the Queen of Quark and I am a slave to it lol. I was just spreading it on ryvitas when I first discovered it, now I make some great puds with it.

Oh and I saw this, you really are a trendsetter Keeks :-


----------



## Ginger Ben

Want those socks!


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Keeks is the Queen of Quark and I am a slave to it lol. I was just spreading it on ryvitas when I first discovered it, now I make some great puds with it.
> 
> Oh and I saw this, you really are a trendsetter Keeks :-
> 
> View attachment 149647


Lol, its like a quark cult.  My mates text me about it and every chance I get, I bring it into conversation.......yes I'm a geek. 

Now he has got style, love it! :thumb:



Ginger Ben said:


> Want those socks!


I want the whole outfit!


----------



## wibble

Keeks I went to three shops today and would you believe it 2 shop assistants didn't know what quark was! This was the only single tub I could find









I have put some in my scrambled eggs for tomorrow but forgot to buy jelly so will have to wait for that

Delia needs to make something with quark so that all the shops will stock it.


----------



## Keeks

wibble said:


> Keeks I went to three shops today and would you believe it 2 shop assistants didn't know what quark was! This was the only single tub I could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have put some in my scrambled eggs for tomorrow but forgot to buy jelly so will have to wait for that
> 
> Delia needs to make something with quark so that all the shops will stock it.


No way!!! Tell me where those shop assistants work and I'll go and educate them to the delights of quark. 

The Meadow Churn stuff isn't just quite as creamy as others so may need a good mixing when adding to jelly. Ha ha, yes, get her on the case and quark will be a fridge necessity.  Hope you like it. :thumb:


----------



## RowRow

Only just subscribed!

But doing really well here and you have converted to me quark after much hesitation so so good! Pricey though compared to cottage cheese


----------



## Keeks

RowRow said:


> Only just subscribed!
> 
> But doing really well here and you have converted to me quark after much hesitation so so good! Pricey though compared to cottage cheese


Ahh thank you and welcome. 

Yes, another convert!! :bounce: Yep it does cost more than cottage cheese but so much more versatile, definitely worth it. So many ways to have it so it never gets boring.


----------



## RowRow

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you and welcome.
> 
> Yes, another convert!! :bounce: Yep it does cost more than cottage cheese but so much more versatile, definitely worth it. So many ways to have it so it never gets boring.


Do you happen to know Any good breakfast recipes? That would be a life saver I can think of savoury things to use it for but not breakfasts. Which is where I would like to use it most haha!


----------



## Keeks

RowRow said:


> Do you happen to know Any good breakfast recipes? That would be a life saver I can think of savoury things to use it for but not breakfasts. Which is where I would like to use it most haha!


Hmm, depends what you're after really for a breakfast. Its nice with some nuts, seeds, fruit and honey so that could be a breakfast idea, or use it in scrambled eggs, with a little chilli and black pepper.

It's also a nice topping for pancakes so if you can do pancakes for breakfast, mix the quark with whey and use that as the filling.

Or maybe just spread it on rice cakes, maybe with some flavouring as its not the nicest on its own, however some do like it like that.


----------



## RowRow

Keeks said:


> Hmm, depends what you're after really for a breakfast. Its nice with some nuts, seeds, fruit and honey so that could be a breakfast idea, or use it in scrambled eggs, with a little chilli and black pepper.
> 
> It's also a nice topping for pancakes so if you can do pancakes for breakfast, mix the quark with whey and use that as the filling.
> 
> Or maybe just spread it on rice cakes, maybe with some flavouring as its not the nicest on its own, however some do like it like that.


The scrambled eggs sound good!

I will report back with my findings ????


----------



## Keeks

RowRow said:


> The scrambled eggs sound good!
> 
> I will report back with my findings ????


The scrambled eggs things is lovely, also nice to add a little bit of chopped onion and a few chopped cherry tomatoes. Good stuff, yeah let me know and if I think of anything else, I'll let you know. :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

I always add a little water to my scrambled eggs, I like them moist n smooth.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> I always add a little water to my scrambled eggs, I like them moist n smooth.


Yeah I tend to add a little milk or water, but not if using quark.


----------



## Keeks

Good weekend of training, although sleeping funny so my neck is just niggling slightly, should settle though as it's nothing too bad.

Yesterday was fasted HIIT on rower, then hams & tri's. Good session and hams are stiff and sore today. Again both training sessions this weekend have been the same sets/reps as previous sessions this week.

Hams

Lying leg curls

Wide stance SLDL's

Leg press with feet high & wide

Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs

Rope pull downs

DB kickbacks

No cardio today, just a 2nd shouders session with abs.

Shoulders

Seated lat raises

Db press

Wide grip upright row

Front bar raises

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 30

Reverse crunches on a bench

Diets been ok and was going to have some choc hobnobs as a treat last night after cravings for them, but in the end didn't even have them as just didn't fancy them. The slight dips I'm still having in appetite are actually helping now I'm dieting so every cloud and all that. 

Also went to a local bodybuilding show yesterday, the Mr Pennine show. Was a fab show, really well organsied and the woman I've been giving advice to came 2nd in her class so that was awesome. Saw a few others who I know compete too and also El Toro Mr UK98 from here. Really good show but sooooo made me miss competing again. Given me a real good kick up my a$$ again though and even with the issues I've had recently/still having, still going to make this year out really count as much as possible.


----------



## Keeks

Belated cheat meal tonight at my parents, was ace but now feel sick!


----------



## sxbarnes

Has Santa got a suet pudding for a head?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Has Santa got a suet pudding for a head?


He did have.  Bloody tasty!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> He did have.  Bloody tasty!


You ate Santa's head? You are a nasty girl.


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Belated cheat meal tonight at my parents, was ace but now feel sick!
> 
> View attachment 149811


For the love of god......

MIX IT ALL UP WOMAN:lol:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> You ate Santa's head? You are a nasty girl.


He was smiling underneath so I don't think he minded. :thumb:



Sharpy76 said:


> For the love of god......
> 
> MIX IT ALL UP WOMAN:lol:


 :ban:

Never!!!!


----------



## George-Bean

The plate is so so so...... you! lol.


----------



## Dan94

Never seen a sectioned plate like that before :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dan94 said:


> Never seen a sectioned plate like that before :lol:


Keeks has lots :lol:


----------



## PaulB

Keeks said:


> He was smiling underneath so I don't think he minded. :thumb:
> 
> :ban:
> 
> Never!!!!


I like weird people Makes the world more interesting.


----------



## sxbarnes

I think keeks invented the bikini??


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Belated cheat meal tonight at my parents, was ace but now feel sick!
> 
> View attachment 149811


haah that looks like a 5 year olds serving :laugh: the plate too


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> The plate is so so so...... you! lol.


  Exactly, and keeps food how it should be served on a plate......not touching! 



Dan94 said:


> Never seen a sectioned plate like that before :lol:


 mg: I even have tupperware with separators. :thumb:



Ginger Ben said:


> Keeks has lots :lol:


  Think I need to post pics of all my plates again. :lol:



PaulB said:


> I like weird people Makes the world more interesting.


Exactly! Nothing wrong with being a little quirky.


----------



## Dan94

Ginger Ben said:


> Keeks has lots :lol:


Must be a Northern thing :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I think keeks invented the bikini??


 :lol: Lol, I wish I had invented separation plates, I would've made a fortune out of myself.



eezy1 said:


> haah that looks like a 5 year olds serving :laugh: the plate too


 :lol: Just a right serving size with complete separation....perfect. 



Dan94 said:


> Must be a Northern thing :whistling:


More just an ocd thing.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: Lol, I wish I had invented separation plates, I would've made a fortune out of myself.
> 
> :lol: Just a right serving size with complete separation....perfect.
> 
> More just an ocd thing.


Yea you would have made a fortune:rolleyes:


----------



## George-Bean

I had my first proper pease pudding in Lancs from a traditional family village butchers, I think I'd break my diet for it right at this moment lol. The northerners have their delicacy's, they just serve it on weird plates.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> I had my first proper pease pudding in Lancs from a traditional family village butchers, I think I'd break my diet for it right at this moment lol. The northerners have their delicacy's, they just serve it on weird plates.


I've never had pease pudding but want to try it now. Lol, I don't think any of our food is weird until people from other places say they're bizarre. Not bizzare at all just class food! 

Nah the plates thing is just me I think.


----------



## wibble

keeks the quark was great. Yesterday I mixed it with chilli and red pepper and tuna and it was very yummy. Today's lunchtime task is find Quark in London!

Oh and Pease pudding rocks I really recommend it


----------



## Keeks

wibble said:


> keeks the quark was great. Yesterday I mixed it with chilli and red pepper and tuna and it was very yummy. Today's lunchtime task is find Quark in London!
> 
> Oh and Pease pudding rocks I really recommend it


Yay, glad you like. :thumb: That sounds lovely. It's also nice with lemon juice and black pepper if you have it with tuna. Ha ha, good luck, I'm sure you'll find it. Think Polish shops might have it as I believe it's quite popular. Think they also do a bit of a harder version of it but never tried that.

Now I really want to try it, might look out for it as a weekend treat, thanks.


----------



## George-Bean

Canned pease pudding is no good.


----------



## Dazza

Dunno if anyone's posted it @Keeks but morrisons quark is down to 90p atm


----------



## stoatman

And my previously mentioned sugar free jelly is 23 p !.

Protein jelly is the way forward , 117 cals , 24g of protein , 3 g of carbs for half a pint of jelly !. Great stuff , obviously depends on protein powder used though.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Canned pease pudding is no good.


Ok cool, will have a look out for one at weekend. Cheers. :thumbup1:



Dazzza said:


> Dunno if anyone's posted it @Keeks but morrisons quark is down to 90p atm


Woo hoo....my petition worked! :lol:

No petition really but my local Morrisons rarely has it anymore so started shopping at Sainsburys more now. Cheers though, may nip there after work one day and try and pick some up. :thumbup1:



stoatman said:


> And my previously mentioned sugar free jelly is 23 p !.
> 
> Protein jelly is the way forward , 117 cals , 24g of protein , 3 g of carbs for half a pint of jelly !. Great stuff , obviously depends on protein powder used though.


Didn't manage to get there at weekend but I'm going this weekend so will stock up. Bargain! :thumb:

Love sugar free jelly though, really great snack for dieting and sweet cravings, and protein jelly is even better. :drool:


----------



## Keeks

So have gone full circle now with docs and bloods etc and after seeing doc again today, they are happy enough with thyroid etc, the only possible issue being my kidneys. Due to the fact that I have no previous readings to go off and not presenting any symptoms that would be present if there was a real issue, they will monitor the situation over the next few months and see how things go. Just have to watch with fat burners etc as my kidneys are slightly dry :confused1: but basically, all other symptoms/issues are bascially being put down to endometriosis and stress.

Anyway, if things stay the same, will see the doctor in a month and the consultant again in a few months, chill out and hope things improve. Glad its nothing serious but still not improving as I hoped, but hey ho, could be worse.

Heavy week this week, with quads & bi's tonight. Strength is improving and can see a few more changes with dieting so happy with that. Fasted HIIT on rower too this morning.

Quads - All done with a warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 6 reps.

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Bi's

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

Concentration curls


----------



## biglbs

What a bloody pain in the Ralph!


----------



## George-Bean

I have no idea why, but if my Dr told me my kidneys where "quite dry" I think I would take a teaspoon of olive oil when I wake up and one before bed! No idea why, just seems a good idea!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> What a bloody pain in the Ralph!


Lol, I'm sure it's nothing, I'm fine. 

Loving the new avi! :thumb:



George-Bean said:


> I have no idea why, but if my Dr told me my kidneys where "quite dry" I think I would take a teaspoon of olive oil when I wake up and one before bed! No idea why, just seems a good idea!


 :lol: That made me lol. I've just got to watch protein intake and fat burners etc, keep well hydrated which I do anyway and just see how things go. They are now going to monitor the situation anyway which is good, repeat bloods etc and if any symptoms do appear, they'll investigate but I'm sure it's nothing.

If not, then olive oil it is. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Thanks Sweets x


----------



## johnnya

George-Bean said:


> I have no idea why, but if my Dr told me my kidneys where "quite dry" I think I would take a teaspoon of olive oil when I wake up and one before bed! No idea why, just seems a good idea!


Do you even feel it when youre laying a yard of cable, must be like launching a torpedo


----------



## Keeks

Woke up super early yesterday so went out for a fasted power trek, cracking morning so it was lovely, but still had a restless nights sleep.

Appetite hasn't been too bad this week, still not right but this is now helping with cravings as I'm just not really getting them, or if I do they go before I indulge so it makes it easier. There were even doughnuts in the office yesterday and I had zero interest, result! :thumb:

Shoulders & abs last night. Heavy session and weights up from last heavy week so was pleased with that. All done with a warm up of 20 then 10, 8 and 8 reps.

Shoulders

Standing lat raises

Machine press

Rear delt raises

Alternate front db raises

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 30

Fasted HIIT on rower done this morning, with back & abs tonight.

Neck has eased loads but know its with how I'm sleeping at the minute because as soon as I do get in bed, that's when I can feel it. Think I need a new pillow so will sort that at weekend. Been having jacuzzi baths every night which helps as the jets are positioned round that area so that's good, another one tonight, early night and hopefully a decent nights sleep.


----------



## Keeks

Fooooked to put it simply! So ready for weekend, been a stressful week at work so more than ready to chill out. 

Good gym sessions though, really helped get some stress out and weights up from last heavy week for last nights and tonight sessions so cant complain too much.

Last night was back & abs, back done with a warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 8 reps

Back

Close grip seated row

Wide grip pulldowns

One arm db row

Wide grip seated row

Abs

Weighted cunches 4 x 30

Fasted cardio was HIIT on rower this morning, then switched normal routine and did hams & calves tonight as when I did quads on Monday, hams still felt slighty tight from Saturdays ham session so will be changing things around slightly.

Hams - All done with a warm up of 20, then 10, 8 and 8 reps

Lying leg curls

Wide stance SLDL's

SLDL's

Leg press with feet high & wide

Calves

Standing calf raises 4 x 30

Wrecked after both sessions, good stuff!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work cheeks


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Good work cheeks


Cheers Ben, beast mode engaged!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Cheers Ben, beast mode engaged!


It's the only mode to have :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> It's the only mode to have :lol:


Damn right!! If it had been bicep day, those pink db's wouldn't have known what curled them!


----------



## Keeks

Weight & measurements done, and only down slightly this week, but still down so not too bad. 1/3 of the way into diet now, and in three weeks, things aren't too bad. Noticing some changes, nowhere near as much as during prep but then I'm only doing fasted cardio ad diets not as tight as when prepping. Keep having to tell myself that it's a HOLIDAY diet, not prep, chill out!!!!!!  Still wobble when I walk, lol with lots of wobbly bits but they are reducing slightly.

Anyway, woke up early again this morning but rest day so no cardio, so did my pics this morning. Can see slight changes in quads coming out more and stomach a little better, and although not much of a difference from pics three weeks ago, I can see a bit of a change, but more so in clothes feeling looser.

So three week update pics, will update again in three weeks then another 3 weeks when its holiday time!


----------



## wibble

looking good keeks. Have you got a target for this non comp diet?


----------



## Keeks

wibble said:


> looking good keeks. Have you got a target for this non comp diet?


Thank you. I did want to drop about 1/2 stone but will just see how things go. I think the more I set a target, the more stressed I get about reaching that target and then become obsessive and want to take a more relaxed approach with this diet. I'm my own worst enemy at times, lol.


----------



## wibble

I know that feeling I am too ocd to relax about most things when other people seem not to care.


----------



## Keeks

wibble said:


> I know that feeling I am too ocd to relax about most things when other people seem not to care.


Exactly the same here, I get way too obsessed with the numbers and then I start stressing and the more I stress, the less my body responds. This diet is also a test to try and find out how I react to not being under as strict pressure and if I can actually do it.


----------



## Dan94

Keeks said:


> Weight & measurements done, and only down slightly this week, but still down so not too bad. 1/3 of the way into diet now, and in three weeks, things aren't too bad. Noticing some changes, nowhere near as much as during prep but then I'm only doing fasted cardio ad diets not as tight as when prepping. Keep having to tell myself that it's a HOLIDAY diet, not prep, chill out!!!!!!  Still wobble when I walk, lol with lots of wobbly bits but they are reducing slightly.
> 
> Anyway, woke up early again this morning but rest day so no cardio, so did my pics this morning. Can see slight changes in quads coming out more and stomach a little better, and although not much of a difference from pics three weeks ago, I can see a bit of a change, but more so in clothes feeling looser.
> 
> So three week update pics, will update again in three weeks then another 3 weeks when its holiday time!
> 
> View attachment 150126
> View attachment 150127
> View attachment 150128


Look great Keeks :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dan94 said:


> Look great Keeks :thumb:


Thank you.


----------



## George-Bean

Superb, always look really "on top of it".


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Superb, always look really "on top of it".


Thank you. Defo getting back in to more of a routine now with things. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

You are treating us nicely with all these pics. Look fab


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> You are treating us nicely with all these pics. Look fab


Ha ha, cheers.


----------



## RowRow

Made a banoffee quark porridge this morning! Was amazing. Will take a photo next time though


----------



## Keeks

RowRow said:


> Made a banoffee quark porridge this morning! Was amazing. Will take a photo next time though


I like your style, nice! :thumb: Defo details and pics needed.


----------



## Keeks

Todays food porn....


----------



## Dan94

Dam that looks tasty!


----------



## Keeks

Dan94 said:


> Dam that looks tasty!


The panini was epic! Peppered beef, cajun mayo and a cheese slice. :drool: Cheesecake done but yet to start on the Reese's.


----------



## sxbarnes

I dont know if I like food porn now


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I dont know if I like food porn now


Sorry, no more food porn now for a while. Used to hate reading peoples journals during prep, all food talk and pics would have me practically licking my laptop screen. :cursing: :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

Your meals make me look like a darned glutton lol


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Your meals make me look like a darned glutton lol


 :lol: Oh I can eat, Italian blood has me being a right little piggy at times but a good thing with appetite dropping lately is that my cheat meals are tiny now and thats more than enough.


----------



## George-Bean

I'm doing my first genuine full on bulk, Ive fought hard to lose my chubb, I reckon food is 99% of the battle to reach our goals. I don't mind admitting I am pretty darned nervous of putting on fat.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> I'm doing my first genuine full on bulk, Ive fought hard to lose my chubb, I reckon food is 99% of the battle to reach our goals. I don't mind admitting I am pretty darned nervous of putting on fat.


Yep food is a very crucial part of it, and this can affect us mentally too more than we think it would. It's needed to get those improvements we want though and as long as you do it the right way, i'm sure you'll be fine and not put as much fat on as you think you will.


----------



## George-Bean

My problem is that I am greedy ;-)


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> My problem is that I am greedy ;-)


Lol. Thing is, you've worked so hard losing the fat that once your bulking, you won't want to see all the hard work wasted so keep that thought and just be careful. You might find it a bit easier than you think. If you start noticing that things aren't going quite to plan, things can be adjusted, I have every faith in you. :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

When I first started out Flinty said to me that Sundays is cheat day and that I could eat what I wanted, now at this point I really knew nothing. So I started the day with crumpets dripping in butter, had bacon sarnies about an hour after and was planning on gorging out all day like a widgety grub, he caught me just after the bacon sarnies, lol. He went berserk. I honestly thought Sundays meant "eat what you like" lol.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> When I first started out Flinty said to me that Sundays is cheat day and that I could eat what I wanted, now at this point I really knew nothing. So I started the day with crumpets dripping in butter, had bacon sarnies about an hour after and was planning on gorging out all day like a widgety grub, he caught me just after the bacon sarnies, lol. He went berserk. I honestly thought Sundays meant "eat what you like" lol.


Ha ha, still sounds epic!  To be fair though, think a treat or two every now and again is good and needed. Stops us from becoming too obsessive and we all need to relax a little from time to time.


----------



## TELBOR

Came in for pics...... Wasn't disappointed 

Dat àss and food porn :wub:

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Came in for pics...... Wasn't disappointed
> 
> Dat àss and food porn :wub:
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:  Food porn builds dat a$$. Back to turkey and stuff now though. :thumbdown:

And I've got more pics.....new leggings!!! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> And I've got more pics.....new leggings!!! :bounce:


  ...bum bag? :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> ...bum bag? :tongue:


 :lol: I was sorting my wardrobe yesterday and came across my bum bag, makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## Keeks

Chilled weekend getting jobs done and watching snooker.  And have got re-obsessed again with candy crush :cursing: Had forgotten my love hate thing for the damn game.

Anyway, Saturday and Sunday fasted cardio was power walking, no cardio today. Saturday was chest & tri's, shoulders & abs yesterday and back to de-load week this week, so quads & bi's today.

Saturday - Chest & tri's - All done with a warm up of 20, then 10,8 & 8 reps

Chest

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Machine press

Tri's

Reverse bar pulldowns

V bar pushdowns

Rope pull downs

Shoulders - Same reps/sets as above

Seated lat raises

Arnie press

Wide grip upright row

Front plate raises

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 30

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30

Quads & bi's - All done with a warm up of 20, then 3 x 10 holding every rep for a second

Quads

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Bi's

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

Concentration curls

And I have new leggings :bounce: but pics won't upload:confused1: Will try later.


----------



## mal

looking ace in the pics girl......must be dem hobnobs!!!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> looking ace in the pics girl......must be dem hobnobs!!!


Thank you mal. I'm not stressing with this diet, just taking it slowly and chilled and therefore slower progress, but its only for a holiday. I never got round to having the hobnos, I've still got them staring at me every time I open the cupboard.


----------



## Vickky

Keeks said:


> Thank you mal. I'm not stressing with this diet, just taking it slowly and chilled and therefore slower progress, but its only for a holiday. I never got round to having the hobnos, I've still got them staring at me every time I open the cupboard.


So nice to hear this ! I'm stressing about relaxing mine abit but mines only for a holiday too ! Got to keep perspective !!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Thank you mal. I'm not stressing with this diet, just taking it slowly and chilled and therefore slower progress, but its only for a holiday. I never got round to having the hobnos, I've still got them staring at me every time I open the cupboard.


Full packet and a big mug of tea!!

GO GO GO!!

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Vickky said:


> So nice to hear this ! I'm stressing about relaxing mine abit but mines only for a holiday too ! Got to keep perspective !!


Exactly, keeping perspective! I've never dieted for anything other than a comp and just get so stressed with that, it affects me much more than I thought it would. Now looking back over the last few years I can see this so this is my attempt at a stress-free diet, no focus on numbers at such, no getting down/worried about things, and not being miserable!

And a holiday at the end is a bonus! :thumb: Where are you off too?


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> Full packet and a big mug of tea!!
> 
> GO GO GO!!
> 
> :lol:


ive got a whole packet ready for demolition tomoz with fresh cola stocks:laugh:

time to get busy!!!


----------



## Vickky

Keeks said:


> Exactly, keeping perspective! I've never dieted for anything other than a comp and just get so stressed with that, it affects me much more than I thought it would. Now looking back over the last few years I can see this so this is my attempt at a stress-free diet, no focus on numbers at such, no getting down/worried about things, and not being miserable!
> 
> And a holiday at the end is a bonus! :thumb: Where are you off too?


I want to compete but i need to focus on finishing my degree at the moment but when I work next year it's on 

We are just going to do a last minute deal don't really care where I go just sunshine abd rest is needed ! You ?


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> ive got a whole packet ready for demolition tomoz with fresh cola stocks:laugh:
> 
> time to get busy!!!


Hob nobs dipped in coke? PMSL


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Full packet and a big mug of tea!!
> 
> GO GO GO!!
> 
> :lol:


Tea?! You crazy fool......COFFEE!!!!!

Maybe at weekend, but I'm wanting to demolish them now and it's only Monday! :cursing: :lol:



mal said:


> ive got a whole packet ready for demolition tomoz with fresh cola stocks:laugh:
> 
> time to get busy!!!


 :thumb: As long as they aren't dipped in the coke, then enjoy! 



Vickky said:


> I want to compete but i need to focus on finishing my degree at the moment but when I work next year it's on
> 
> We are just going to do a last minute deal don't really care where I go just sunshine abd rest is needed ! You ?


Ahh great stuff! Exciting, it's defo worth it!

Nice, anywhere with a bit of suns nice, time to chill out and just relax, we all need it. Just Benidorm for a girls weekend, but so ready for it.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Hob nobs dipped in coke? PMSL


I still can't work out if that's serious!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I still can't work out if that's serious!


It's @mal, defo serious :lol:


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> It's @mal, defo serious :lol:


Always take my diet serious,serious business.......just happens to be

80% dirty:lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> It's @mal, defo serious :lol:


Well tbf, hobnobs are serious stuff. 



mal said:


> Always take my diet serious,serious business.......just happens to be
> 
> 80% dirty:lol:


 :lol: I like your style. :thumb:

Anyway you buggers, fasted cardio done........thinking about hobnobs! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## 25434

Oh dear! Who mentioned hobnobs......siggghhhhhhhh.........

Chocolateonesiwouldsooooooramraidyouforthem......

Hey Keeks..x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Oh dear! Who mentioned hobnobs......siggghhhhhhhh.........
> 
> Chocolateonesiwouldsooooooramraidyouforthem......
> 
> Hey Keeks..x


Can't stop thinking about hobnobs! Good little hobnobs are sat patiently waiting for me.....



And hey, hope you're well.  x


----------



## TELBOR

:lol:


----------



## wibble

this thread needs a hobnob warning thats 2 mornings running I am craving hob nobs! They are my all time favourite biscuit.


----------



## Vickky

Keeks said:


> Can't stop thinking about hobnobs! Good little hobnobs are sat patiently waiting for me.....
> 
> View attachment 150450
> 
> 
> And hey, hope you're well.  x


Imagine if they did dark chocolate ones !! Dangerous !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 150451
> 
> 
> :lol:


Pmsl need to be dark chocolate for those dark gainz :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> View attachment 150451
> 
> 
> :lol:


Dem a$$ gains. :lol:



wibble said:


> this thread needs a hobnob warning thats 2 mornings running I am craving hob nobs! They are my all time favourite biscuit.


Me too, fasted cardio done today and yesterday thinking about hobnobs. :drool: My second I think, behind chocolate cow biscuits.



Vickky said:


> Imagine if they did dark chocolate ones !! Dangerous !!


I think they do, or maybe I've imagined that. @Ginger Ben have you mentioned these before?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Dem a$$ gains. :lol:
> 
> Me too, fasted cardio done today and yesterday thinking about hobnobs. :drool: My second I think, behind chocolate cow biscuits.
> 
> I think they do, or maybe I've imagined that. @Ginger Ben have you mentioned these before?


Yes they do! Immense biscuits definitely on my top 3


----------



## Vickky

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes they do! Immense biscuits definitely on my top 3


Well there goes my diet ????????


----------



## Ginger Ben

Vickky said:


> Well there goes my diet ????????


Sorry.

Worth it though


----------



## Vickky

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Worth it though


It's ok think they have wheat in so can't have them anyways unless I want to look pregnant !!!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Worth it though


The L'Oreal of biscuits.....cos they're worth it.


----------



## George-Bean

Jaffa cakes make me weak


----------



## Keeks

Four day week but already ready for the weekend, mega busy at work trying to catch up on a lost day. :wacko: Shoulder is still niggling slightly even with a new pillow, but know I'm sleeping in a funny position so have just taken it easy with training.

Anyway, yesterday fasted cardio was HIIT on rower and shoulders last night. Shoulder did feel ok with this, but switched cardio slightly today.

Shoulders - All with a warm up of 20 then 3 x 10 with a one second hold on each rep

Standing lat raises

Machine press

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises

Abs

Weighted crunches 3 x 30

With the slight niggle, just did a short blast of HIIT on rower for fasted cardio this morning then tabata......foooooked!! Back & abs tonight, same as last nights session.

Back

Close grip seated row

Wide grip pull downs

Bent over row

Wide grip seated row.

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30

Hot bath and early night, still thinking about hobnobs.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Jaffa cakes make me weak


Oh yes, I do like a jaffa cake.


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Oh yes, I do like a jaffa cake.


Bleeeeuuurrrrrgh.......dead to me....dead to me..........:no: herrrrumph.....not dead to me....but ya know....got the hump for at least 3 seconds...lololol....

hOBNOBS for the win!

Eeeeeeeeeeeek......runs like the wind...


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Bleeeeuuurrrrrgh.......dead to me....dead to me..........:no: herrrrumph.....not dead to me....but ya know....got the hump for at least 3 seconds...lololol....
> 
> hOBNOBS for the win!
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeek......runs like the wind...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I like Jaffa cakes but Hobnobs definitely beat Jaffa Cakes! But chocolate cow biscuits beat hobnobs. Right now I'm thinking of all three.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I like Jaffa cakes but Hobnobs definitely beat Jaffa Cakes! But chocolate cow biscuits beat hobnobs. Right now I'm thinking of all three.


Hobnobs from lidl seem to have less sugar and are defo much cheeper,so you can eat more for less too...win/win


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Hobnobs from lidl seem to have less sugar and are defo much cheeper,so you can eat more for less too...win/win


Now I like that logic, as long as they are chocolate ones. Right, defo need to get myself there this weekend for hobnobs and jelly. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

In fact check out all the labels,most biccies have less sugar,try the jaffa versions mate......mmmm


----------



## wibble

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I like Jaffa cakes but Hobnobs definitely beat Jaffa Cakes! But chocolate cow biscuits beat hobnobs. Right now I'm thinking of all three.


Its like playing cards with Jaffa cakes being the queen, hob nobs the king and chocolate cow biscuits ace!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> In fact check out all the labels,most biccies have less sugar,try the jaffa versions mate......mmmm


Lol, maybe I should do but I never count cals with biscuits, a major sin.



wibble said:


> Its like playing cards with Jaffa cakes being the queen, hob nobs the king and chocolate cow biscuits ace!


I love that, and the numbers are Cadburys Finger biscuits as once I get going on them, I lose count and jut carrying on eating and eating. :drool:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Lol, maybe I should do but I never count cals with biscuits, a major sin.
> 
> I love that, and the numbers are Cadburys Finger biscuits as once I get going on them, I lose count and jut carrying on eating and eating. :drool:


I never count calories or macro's just make sure i eat enough protein and not too much sh1t or wine,seems to work ok for me,but not for someone who needs to look awsome on stage,like you do!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just had a Jaffa cake


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a Jaffa cake


Resist Benjamin!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Resist Benjamin!!!


Haha literally had one


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Haha literally had one


Moment on the lips, lifetime on the hips :lol:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I never count calories or macro's just make sure i eat enough protein and not too much sh1t or wine,seems to work ok for me,but not for someone who needs to look awsome on stage,like you do!


Ha ha, I'm off-season, that's my excuse. 



Ginger Ben said:


> Just had a Jaffa cake


 mg: What about the diet?



R0BLET said:


> Moment on the lips, lifetime on the hips :lol:


 :lol: Don't think that counts with hobnobs.  If not, there's always fat burners.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'm off-season, that's my excuse.
> 
> mg: What about the diet?
> 
> :lol: Don't think that counts with hobnobs.  If not, there's always fat burners.


I've never seen anyone with hobnobs on their hips. Not even in Camden


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I've never seen anyone with hobnobs on their hips. Not even in Camden


Exactly, doesn't count with hobnobs. :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'm off-season, that's my excuse.
> 
> mg: What about the diet?
> 
> :lol: Don't think that counts with hobnobs.  If not, there's always fat burners.


I had ONE!!! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> I had ONE!!! :lol:


Shows weakness Ben 

when's your refeed day?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I had ONE!!! :lol:


ONE?! Poor effort Ben, very disappointed. :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Shows weakness Ben
> 
> when's your refeed day?


Lol you can fvck off mr massive fry up for breakfast :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> ONE?! Poor effort Ben, very disappointed. :thumbdown: :lol:


Has to be done. If I had two it would have been 10 lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol you can fvck off mr massive fry up for breakfast :lol:


Haha. Is this diet getting to you?


----------



## sxbarnes

Ginger Ben said:


> Has to be done. If I had two it would have been 10 lol


Or 100


----------



## Ginger Ben

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Is this diet getting to you?


No no I'm fine.......argh


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Has to be done. If I had two it would have been 10 lol


And the problem with that being?? :confused1: 

I can't do it with biscuits, so nothing at all during the week, then like to have a few for a cheat.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> No no I'm fine.......argh


Well we had the great fat Friday debate at workk today, shall we get pies for breakfast tomorrow?! I went with no, I'm beaching, so we decided cakes it is.


----------



## sxbarnes

Was gonna post starvin Marvin on my own log. But gonna do it there now....


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Was gonna post starvin Marvin on my own log. But gonna do it there now....
> View attachment 150525


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think all our diets are going really rather well. :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Think all our diets are going really rather well. :beer:


I'm 5lb down already. Most of gut has gone just got to keep targeting the obliques. Pleasantly surprised but starvin Marvin


----------



## mal

Whos been hobnobing? I just ate a giant bag of salt n viniger twirls..

Was lushty.


----------



## TELBOR

You're all shíte at dieting :lol:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I'm 5lb down already. Most of gut has gone just got to keep targeting the obliques. Pleasantly surprised but starvin Marvin


Woo hoo, that's ace, great work! :beer: In that case the hunger is worth it. :thumbup1:



mal said:


> Whos been hobnobing? I just ate a giant bag of salt n viniger twirls..
> 
> Was lushty.


I've got a hot date with hobnobs on Saturday, can't wait! Been thinking about them all week! :cursing:  Now I'm sort of wanting crisps too. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You're all shíte at dieting :lol:


 :lol: Hey, I've been clean all week, and my boss has said it's cake Friday so can't risk my job over it can I?!


----------



## mal

R0BLET said:


> You're all shíte at dieting :lol:


Wtf..mines nailed down hard,workin on my salt intake:lol:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Wtf..mines nailed down hard,workin on my salt intake:lol:


You need to do me a diet plan, I think I would stick to it and enjoy the effort I put in to it. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Hey, I've been clean all week, and my boss has said it's cake Friday so can't risk my job over it can I?!


Clean all week? I've seen nothing but smut young lady! :lol:



mal said:


> Wtf..mines nailed down hard,workin on my salt intake:lol:


You don't count mate, being an OAP and all that I'll let you off :lol:


----------



## Keeks

In between biscuits thoughts today, I did actually train and eat turkey and that. 

Woke up and my shoulder was really stiff, so did fasted HIIT on Xtrainer, then hams & calves tonight. Shoulder eased loads through the day but left training top half just to give it a bit more rest.

Hams - All done as previous sessions this week.

Lying leg curls

Wide stance SLDL's

SLDL's

Leg press with feet high & wide

Calves

Standing calf raises 4 x 30

And my new leggings from the other day which I couldn't upload as some numpty hadn't re-sized them properly. :whistling:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> You need to do me a diet plan, I think I would stick to it and enjoy the effort I put in to it. :thumbup1:


Il prep your next show,youl be shredded:lol:



R0BLET said:


> Clean all week? I've seen nothing but smut young lady! :lol:
> 
> You don't count mate, being an OAP and all that I'll let you off :lol:


I do need more sugar and salt these days,probaly do a cut tomorrow ready

For weekend.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Clean all week? I've seen nothing but smut young lady! :lol:
> 
> You don't count mate, being an OAP and all that I'll let you off :lol:


 :lol: Ahh that's just Kev, he just gets a bit carried away at times.

So, diets been clean all week.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Il prep your next show,youl be shredded:lol:
> 
> I do need more sugar and salt these days,probaly do a cut tomorrow ready
> 
> For weekend.


Deal!! I'll stock up on the extra sellotape as I'll be rippppppeeedddd!! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> Il prep your next show,youl be shredded:lol:
> 
> I do need more sugar and salt these days,probaly do a cut tomorrow ready
> 
> For weekend.


PMSL, Friday cut :lol:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> You need to do me a diet plan, I think I would stick to it and enjoy the effort I put in to it. :thumbup1:





R0BLET said:


> Clean all week? I've seen nothing but smut young lady! :lol:
> 
> You don't count mate, being an OAP and all that I'll let you off :lol:





R0BLET said:


> PMSL, Friday cut :lol:


Refeed sat morning boooooom....swole,barry here we come:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

mal said:


> Refeed sat morning boooooom....swole,barry here we come:lol:


He's a lucky man :lol:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> You need to do me a diet plan, I think I would stick to it and enjoy the effort I put in to it. :thumbup1:





R0BLET said:


> Clean all week? I've seen nothing but smut young lady! :lol:
> 
> You don't count mate, being an OAP and all that I'll let you off :lol:





R0BLET said:


> He's a lucky man :lol:


Hahaha......


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Refeed sat morning boooooom....swole,barry here we come:lol:


You off to the Nabba show?


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> You need to do me a diet plan, I think I would stick to it and enjoy the effort I put in to it. :thumbup1:





R0BLET said:


> Clean all week? I've seen nothing but smut young lady! :lol:
> 
> You don't count mate, being an OAP and all that I'll let you off :lol:





Keeks said:


> You off to the Nabba show?


Yes,have a nose like... go up in the day watch all the judging...


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Yes,have a nose like... go up in the day watch all the judging...


Cool, have a good one! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Weigh in and measurements done and only a slight drop this week, but still a drop. Scales not as happy this week, but tape measure and work pants are so all ok. :thumbup1:

Know I need to step things up now but tbh, my bed's just too damn comfy to get up super early and work has been mega busy so can't be half asleep at my desk right now. Will be adding in more fasted power walking next week as that does seem to work well for me. 5 week to go though so need to get my a$$ in gear, will still be having hobnobs this weekend though. 

Anyway, complete rest day today, and am very impressed......I have resisted all fat Friday treats!! :thumb:


----------



## wibble

Well done we had 2 leavers today so it was cake city and patisserie heaven as one is French and I resisted the lot ( although I could happily munch a hob nob)


----------



## Keeks

wibble said:


> Well done we had 2 leavers today so it was cake city and patisserie heaven as one is French and I resisted the lot ( although I could happily munch a hob nob)


Thanks, and well done you. Certain days like that at work can be tough, lol, especially when the treats are so nice. Tbh I wasn't that bothered today, just looking forward to hobnobs!


----------



## George-Bean

Yay its hobnob day lol.

Three pages of food, hobnobs, jaffas, fryups, Salty twirls and all manner of goodies, no wonder I'm getting fat lol.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Yay its hobnob day lol.
> 
> Three pages of food, hobnobs, jaffas, fryups, Salty twirls and all manner of goodies, no wonder I'm getting fat lol.


 :lol: True diet talk! :thumb:


----------



## mal

had 4 hobnobs for breakfast washed down with cola.....then a bowl of runny eggs:lol:

really into fish fingers atm too..6 = 20 odd grams of protein and some carbs! great post

workout.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> had 4 hobnobs for breakfast washed down with cola.....then a bowl of runny eggs:lol:
> 
> really into fish fingers atm too..6 = 20 odd grams of protein and some carbs! great post
> 
> workout.


 :lol: Phew, I don't feel quite as bad now for nearly having hobnobs for breakfast. I resisted though, but tonight's the night. Also bought some crisps after you mentioned them the other night. 

Used to love fish finger butties, and Turkey drummer butties too, haven't had them for ages though.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> :lol: Phew, I don't feel quite as bad now for nearly having hobnobs for breakfast. I resisted though, but tonight's the night. Also bought some crisps after you mentioned them the other night.
> 
> Used to love fish finger butties, and Turkey drummer butties too, haven't had them for ages though.


you can get massive boxes of fish fingers and there cheap too,i just eat them on there own..tasty.

few eggs on top and some whey that's a high protein meal!

getting a few litres of jersey milk today,easy cals lol.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> you can get massive boxes of fish fingers and there cheap too,i just eat them on there own..tasty.
> 
> few eggs on top and some whey that's a high protein meal!
> 
> getting a few litres of jersey milk today,easy cals lol.


Nice, does sound good with the eggs too. Well give it a go. Any cake in there too today?

I'm starving now! :cursing:


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Nice, does sound good with the eggs too. Well give it a go. Any cake in there too today?
> 
> I'm starving now! :cursing:


Yes!,misses been baking while ive been out! Show was rammed today just for

Prejudging ,need to up the hobnobs now if i want to be competitive next time lol.

Having salmon now...yum.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Yes!,misses been baking while ive been out! Show was rammed today just for
> 
> Prejudging ,need to up the hobnobs now if i want to be competitive next time lol.
> 
> Having salmon now...yum.


Result, coming home to cake! :thumbup1:

Ahh cool, lot of competitors? It's a long day when it's not a run through show. You gonna do it next year?


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Result, coming home to cake! :thumbup1:
> 
> Ahh cool, lot of competitors? It's a long day when it's not a run through show. You gonna do it next year?


Yes lots,good standard too....be good there tonight....would loved too have seen the womens classes

There were loads wandering around waiting to go on.....i want to have a crack next time,god

The standard is so high now though lol.


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Yes lots,good standard too....be good there tonight....would loved too have seen the womens classes
> 
> There were loads wandering around waiting to go on.....i want to have a crack next time,god
> 
> The standard is so high now though lol.


Sounds a good show. There's a new women's class now too so bet there'll be loads more women this year.

Oh you've got to go for it mal. Yes the standards high, but If that's you from hobnobs, you'd have no problem getting to that standard.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Sounds a good show. There's a new women's class now too so bet there'll be loads more women this year.
> 
> Oh you've got to go for it mal. Yes the standards high, but If that's you from hobnobs, you'd have no problem getting to that standard.


Might have to upgrade to chocolate hobnobs,extra gains:thumb: spose its a money

Thing really,diet is so expensive....like a billion quids worth of chicken n beef a week

And supps.....im too tight!


----------



## wibble

I have been baking for my leaving do and found a recipe for hob nob tiramisu shame I am dieting!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Might have to upgrade to chocolate hobnobs,extra gains:thumb: spose its a money
> 
> Thing really,diet is so expensive....like a billion quids worth of chicken n beef a week
> 
> And supps.....im too tight!


I believe choc hobnobs produce the best gains, science and all that. 

Yeah it does get very expensive. I'm slightly luckier with being a woman and at my size, the diet, supps etc are quite a bit cheaper, don't need anyehere near as much as you guys do. But.....then show time comes and that costs a fortune!!! My flame bikini last year was the most obscene amountmg: but loved it to bits. All worth it though. :thumb:



wibble said:


> I have been baking for my leaving do and found a recipe for hob nob tiramisu shame I am dieting!


Oh dear Lord! I love tiramisu and a hob non one sounds epic! You'll have to post the recipe please if you get chance. You'll have to make one for a post diet treat. When the leaving do?


----------



## wibble

Leaving do is 22nd but been there 11 years so know loads of people so loads of bits to make so trying to get ahead by freezing stuff I can.

Recipe is

60g golden caster sugar

3 medium eggs separated

450 g marscapone

1/2 tsp vanilla extract

100 ml cold strong black coffee

50 ml Kahlua or other coffee liqueur

270 g hob nobs

Cocoa and mini chocolate fingers to decorate

Have a 23 cm square serving dish ready. In a large bowl whisk the sugar and egg yolks together for 2-3 minutes until pale. Add the marscapone and whisk until smooth then add the vanilla

In another bowl whisk the egg whites until stiff. Fold on the marscapone mixture half at a time.

Spread a couple of spoonfuls of the marscapone mousse in the base of the serving dish.

Combine the coffee and liqueur. One or two at a time dip half the hob nobs in the coffee mixture until the outside starts to soften and arrange them in a single layer on top of the mousse. Smooth half the remaining mousse on top then repeat these layers smoothing the top with a palette knife.

Dust the top liberally with cocoa and decorate with mini chocolate fingers in diagonal rows cover and chill for at least 2 hours.


----------



## Keeks

Ahh fantastic, will defo be giving that a whirl. :thumbup1:

That's organised but better for things like that to get ahead. 11 years is a while, bet it'll be sad, but a change is good.


----------



## Keeks

Simply beautiful :wub:


----------



## George-Bean

I'm gonna lodge an official complaint to the management about all the food talk in this journal, it makes me fatter just reading it.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> I'm gonna lodge an official complaint to the management about all the food talk in this journal, it makes me fatter just reading it.


 :lol:  No more food talk now. I've been holiday clothes/bikini shopping today so that's it, no more hobnobs. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So no training this weekend as my shoulders been giving me grief all weekend. Sleeps been bad as really struggling to get comfy so just did fasted cardio yesterday, a power walk in between horrendous down pours so got lucky with that. 

Appetite has been off slightly but the hobnobs were epic 

Other than that, holiday shopping which I'm classing as a cardio session  but tbh I don't like shopping as generally crowds/queues and awkward folk pee me off but really got me into holiday mode so now am looking forward to it more than ever. 

Hope you've all had a good weekend. :thumbup1:i


----------



## Dai Jones

hey keeks when you do your power walks how many miles do you do


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> hey keeks when you do your power walks how many miles do you do


Ey up Dai, how goes it? How did the interview go?

If I'm out for an hour, it's about 7k that I do. Usually do 50-60 mins so prob between 6-7k.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ey up Dai, how goes it? How did the interview go?
> 
> If I'm out for an hour, it's about 7k that I do. Usually do 50-60 mins so prob between 6-7k.


wow you shift don't ya....not good got what I wanted to say across but the interview was relaxed alot of talking which put me off as I was expecting a grilling and didn't come across well on some answers


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> wow you shift don't ya....not good got what I wanted to say across but the interview was relaxed alot of talking which put me off as I was expecting a grilling and didn't come across well on some answers


Lol, I never knew how far I went as just used to walk but then used an app on my phone to measure the route, it's ok for little legs. :thumbup1:

Ah that's a shame, might of gone better than you think though? Last interview I went to (the other job I went to for a bit) I thought I'd messed it up completely but turns out I was second for the role and they rang me up a few weeks later offering me another job. You never know.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Lol, I never knew how far I went as just used to walk but then used an app on my phone to measure the route, it's ok for little legs. :thumbup1:
> 
> Ah that's a shame, might of gone better than you think though? Last interview I went to (the other job I went to for a bit) I thought I'd messed it up completely but turns out I was second for the role and they rang me up a few weeks later offering me another job. You never know.


What was the interview for? Job in the circus.....they love midgets


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> What was the interview for? Job in the circus.....they love midgets


Ha, cheers. :sneaky2: No, it was for the role of an oompa lumpa.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Lol, I never knew how far I went as just used to walk but then used an app on my phone to measure the route, it's ok for little legs. :thumbup1:
> 
> Ah that's a shame, might of gone better than you think though? Last interview I went to (the other job I went to for a bit) I thought I'd messed it up completely but turns out I was second for the role and they rang me up a few weeks later offering me another job. You never know.


that is true but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> that is true but I'm not holding my breath


Ahh, you never know Dai, PMA! Hope you get it anyway. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha, cheers. :sneaky2: No, it was for the role of an oompa lumpa.


When do I get to paint you orange then? :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> When do I get to paint you orange then? :whistling:


Whenever you want, but strictly no midget joke, even if I'm performing midget circus acts in my oomp lumpa costume.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Whenever you want, but strictly no midget joke, even if I'm performing midget circus acts in my oomp lumpa costume.


Would you be performing these "acts" for me privately? Do I have to tip you with pieces of Quark?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> Would you be performing these "acts" for me privately? Do I have to tip you with pieces of Quark?


Think she's after the other cheesy tip :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> Think she's after the other cheesy tip :lol:


Got plenty of that


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Would you be performing these "acts" for me privately? Do I have to tip you with pieces of Quark?


Tip....quark......IN! :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Long time no see! I see nothing has changed in here keeks :lol:

Hope your doing well hun


----------



## Keeks

Northern Lass said:


> Long time no see! I see nothing has changed in here keeks :lol:
> 
> Hope your doing well hun


Lol, yep, same old in here. 

Yeah I'm good thanks, hows things with you? Hope all is good.


----------



## Northern Lass

Keeks said:


> Lol, yep, same old in here.
> 
> Yeah I'm good thanks, hows things with you? Hope all is good.


Yes things are good thanks. Got my head into gear, back to training again


----------



## Keeks

Northern Lass said:


> Yes things are good thanks. Got my head into gear, back to training again


Fantastic, that's good to hear. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So my shoulder although slightly easier today is still aching and just not right. As soon as I bring my arm up to a certain position it feels uncomfortable, and even things like typing at work make it ache so have decided to just do legs and cardio this week. Pointless training upper body as I won't get decent sessions in with it like it is, so going to give it a chance to right itself.

Did legs tonight and did a different session to usual, will do the same on Thursday with evening cardio sessions tomorrow and Wednesday. Also did HIIT on Xtrainer this morning, won't be doing any rower sessions either this week.

Legs

Leg extensions 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Leg press 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 25

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 25

Walking lunges 4 x 30

My legs were wrecked after and they buckled at the top of the concrete stairs but luckily managed to steady myself and not fall down them, proper comedy moment. :lol:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> View attachment 150855


Ooo that looks nice:drool:


----------



## wibble

is that a kk?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Ooo that looks nice:drool:


I did it for you Dai to celebrate! :thumb: Making me go against my diet! :nono: :lol:

Was epic! 



wibble said:


> is that a kk?


Yep, love them! I usually skip all treats at work but just couldn't resist today. Was lovely, chocolate and raspberry I think. :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I did it for you Dai to celebrate! :thumb: Making me go against my diet! :nono: :lol:
> 
> Was epic!


----------



## wibble

Keeks said:


> IYep, love them! I usually skip all treats at work but just couldn't resist today. Was lovely, chocolate and raspberry I think. :drool:


I actually discovered these last year. I can't bear the sugar coated donuts as the sensation of the raw sugar feels wrong but someone at work bought some kk and I am now in love with them


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks

wibble said:


> I actually discovered these last year. I can't bear the sugar coated donuts as the sensation of the raw sugar feels wrong but someone at work bought some kk and I am now in love with them


Oh yes, they are simply amazing! I was never into doughnuts until I had a KK, then I've never looked back. Always get severe KK cravings during prep.


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal

Omg just had a fishfinger sandwich and a coke...diet just got worse:lol:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Omg just had a fishfinger sandwich and a coke...diet just got worse:lol:


 mg: And where's the hobnobs? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> Omg just had a fishfinger sandwich and a coke...diet just got worse:lol:


well as long at it was diet coke thats not a bad combo got ya protein and carbs in there


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> mg: And where's the hobnobs? :lol:


I ate those first with another coke waiting for the fishfingers to cook:lol:

Il have a mega protein shake later to balance the macros...


----------



## Keeks




----------



## mal

Might do some cardio and burn off the biscwits later.....problem solved...cardio

And hobnobs.


----------



## Dai Jones




----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> View attachment 150855


 :drool:

That's it, I've decided.

Krispy Kremes with my free meal on Sunday, only one or two though........or maybe half a dozen


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Might do some cardio and burn off the biscwits later.....problem solved...cardio
> 
> And hobnobs.


 :lol: I've just done my cardio so I'm now thinking I can have hobnobs?!


----------



## Keeks

So had a few days off the gym, did evening power walks on Tuesday and Wednesday, then legs tonight, no cardio. Shoulder has eased by not training upper body so thats good, but just still not right.

Legs tonight with slight potty mouth!!   Doesnt seem much of a session but think because it was warm and I was quite tired, it was a tough session.

Lying leg curls 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20 of each

Leg press with feet high & wide done really slowly 3 x 20


----------



## Keeks

So had a busy weekend so haven't had time for training or cardio but did manage a cat nap in the sun yesterday which was awesome, love summer! 

Shoulders still not right and although improved from last week, looking like for the next few days at least, or possibly all of this week, no upper body training still. Will do legs tonight then cardio over next few days.

And have found a new love......



PEANUT BUTTER KRISPY KREME, no other words needed. :drool: :wub:


----------



## mal

better up the crispy creams with that tender shoulder:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> better up the crispy creams with that tender shoulder:thumb:


You're now hired as my physio as well as dietician! :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

I find it hard in the heat, I love getting in the shower and having it hot and cold, very refreshing.

mmm crispy creams, they do look rather scrumptious. I love these food threads (snerk).


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> I find it hard in the heat, I love getting in the shower and having it hot and cold, very refreshing.
> 
> mmm crispy creams, they do look rather scrumptious. I love these food threads (snerk).


I agree there, the heat can be so draining, especially at the gym, makes it quite a bit harder. Yep, nothing like a cooling shower.

The peanut butter one is just amazing, soooo nice. Lol, I did say no more food porn but couldn't resist the KK pic, sorry.


----------



## mal

flex is home atm,and in the gym this week...might offer him some chipsticks and a hobnob!!!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> flex is home atm,and in the gym this week...might offer him some chipsticks and a hobnob!!!


Ahh thats ace! Bet its awesome to see him train. Think he could benefit from hobnobs though, and the chipsticks and maybe fish finger butties, get him on it! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Legs done and fooked! Serious wobble mode going downstairs, walking like a drunk granny! :lol: And in this heat, was 10x worse and still knackered from weekend, so all in all, tough session!

Leg extensions 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep :cursing:

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Leg press 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball 3 x 20

Pelvic lifts on a ball 3 x 20

Abductors 3 x 20

Walking lunges 3 x 30


----------



## biglbs

Agreed heat is awful but you did well there x


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Agreed heat is awful but you did well there x


Thank you. I love summer but the only down side is training in it, just so draining. x


----------



## Keeks

Hectic week and feeling a bit wiped out, but nearly weekend and a long weekend at that :bounce: so will catch up on some much needed zzzz's! :sleeping: :thumb:

After legs on Monday, decided against upper body training as thought I would give my shoulder a bit longer to get right and it seems to be doing the trick, has eased loads now so will resume full training again next week. This week I've just replaced upper body sessions with cardio and will for the remainder of the week but with another leg session at weekend.

Rest day today though as its a works leaving do tonight, and going to a place that does epic hotdogs and burgers so cant wait for that!


----------



## BestBefore1989

dam it, I want a hotdog now


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> dam it, I want a hotdog now


Foot long bad boy topped with pulled pork. :drool:



Literally cant move! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Foot long bad boy topped with pulled pork. :drool:
> 
> View attachment 151267
> 
> 
> Literally cant move! :thumb:


Looks lovely although you might need a bigger bun:lol:


----------



## RowRow

Keeks said:


> Foot long bad boy topped with pulled pork. :drool:
> 
> View attachment 151267
> 
> 
> Literally cant move! :thumb:


They could have at least got a bun that fit it in! Looks good though


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Foot long bad boy topped with pulled pork. :drool:
> 
> View attachment 151267
> 
> 
> Literally cant move! :thumb:


Jesus wept!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Looks lovely although you might need a bigger bun:lol:


 :lol: I had to cut the ends of it then tried to pick it up, wasn't happening so ate it with a knife and fork. Was epic! 



RowRow said:


> They could have at least got a bun that fit it in! Looks good though


I know, looked bizarre but dont think I could've eaten anymore bread with it. It was mammoth already! :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> Jesus wept!!!


I nearly wept when I saw it! My mates got doughnut burgers, burgers with cheese and bacon etc on actual ring doughnuts! mg:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Foot long bad boy topped with pulled pork. :drool:
> 
> View attachment 151267
> 
> 
> Literally cant move! :thumb:


 :crying: :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Foot long bad boy topped with pulled pork. :drool:
> 
> View attachment 151267
> 
> 
> Literally cant move! :thumb:


You've changed!! mg: ..... :drool:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> :crying: :drool:


  If it's any consolation, I didn't get much sleep, felt like I was going to pop! :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> You've changed!! mg: ..... :drool:


 :lol: I regret NOTHING!!! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

That dog looked lush.. bit surprised at you though keeks , the constituent items are touching


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> That dog looked lush.. bit surprised at you though keeks , the constituent items are touching


It was amazingly awesome, very impressed!! 

:lol: Nope, acceptable touching foods, winner.


----------



## Rykard

makes me want one for breakfast :sad:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> makes me want one for breakfast :sad:


I've just ordered a sausage, bacon, cheese and red sauce butty. :bounce: Todays a diet right off. :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Foot long bad boy topped with pulled pork. :drool:
> 
> View attachment 151267
> 
> 
> Literally cant move! :thumb:


If you can get that all in your mouth in one go then i may drive up to northern land and propose :lol:

I just pulled my pork thinking about you doing that :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> I've just ordered a sausage, bacon, cheese and red sauce butty. :bounce: Todays a diet right off. :lol:


I had a bacon, egg & cheese wrap earlier - but that could have done with a sausage too.... don't worry about the diet - look at it as your feeding up for a big session tomorrow...


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> If you can get that all in your mouth in one go then i may drive up to northern land and propose :lol:
> 
> I just pulled my pork thinking about you doing that :lol:


I gave it a decent try, will try again so get driving! But then again, if I did, it might damage my insides. :lol:

:drool: Your pulled pork sounds quite appetising.


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> I had a bacon, egg & cheese wrap earlier - but that could have done with a sausage too.... don't worry about the diet - look at it as your feeding up for a big session tomorrow...


You've gotta have sausage, its the best bit!! 

Lol, legs tomorrow so its all in preparation of that.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I gave it a decent try, will try again so get driving! But then again, if I did, it might damage my insides. :lol:
> 
> :drool: Your pulled pork sounds quite appetising.


Everyone loves a trier  never mind about your insides im sure they would recover with the use of a fanny shaped ice pack and a Calippo for internal relief :lol:

Oh ive heard it is......comes with complimentary mayo, as much as you like


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Everyone loves a trier  never mind about your insides im sure they would recover with the use of a fanny shaped ice pack and a Calippo for internal relief :lol:
> 
> Oh ive heard it is......comes with complimentary mayo, as much as you like


Well that's ok then, I'll keep trying if I get tended to like that after. 

:drool: Now that does sound delightful, and I now have a huge craving for pulled pork with extra mayo. :drool:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Well that's ok then, I'll keep trying if I get tended to like that after.
> 
> :drool: Now that does sound delightful, and I now have a huge craving for pulled pork with extra mayo. :drool:


Apparently to get the best type you have to travel to Surrey :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Apparently to get the best type you have to travel to Surrey :whistling:


Can you guarantee that, as that's quite a distance to travel?! But if the produce is of the highest quality, then its possibly worth it.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Can you guarantee that, as that's quite a distance to travel?! But if the produce is of the highest quality, then its possibly worth it.


I can give a money back guarantee, its from the best specimen out there and is the freshest and highest in quality globally :thumb:

You literally cant go wrong.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I can give a money back guarantee, its from the best specimen out there and is the freshest and highest in quality globally :thumb:
> 
> You literally cant go wrong.


Money back guarantee?! You mean I've got to pay for it?? Do I not get a free trial sample?! 

Right, mini trike scooter ready to go, but not allowed on motorways or main roads with it so may take a while. :lol:


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Money back guarantee?! You mean I've got to pay for it?? Do I not get a free trial sample?!
> 
> Right, mini trike scooter ready to go, but not allowed on motorways or main roads with it so may take a while. :lol:


I suppose i can offer a trial sample, you can extract it yourself though!

Just hold on to the back of a car, at your height the driver wont notice :lol:



Keeks said:


> View attachment 151333


That looks good, especially the 2 little brown anal beads on top


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I suppose i can offer a trial sample, you can extract it yourself though!
> 
> Just hold on to the back of a car, at your height the driver wont notice :lol:
> 
> That looks good, especially the 2 little brown anal beads on top


Cool, will perhaps try a few different extraction methods to see if there is any difference in the final product. 

Nah, might nip to Toys R Us and see if I can test drive one of the motors, I can use that then. :lol:

Seriously, anyone would think you've got some sort anal obsession! :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

So had a bit of a slack week diet wise this week, well, from last weekend in fact, not as consistent as usual and a few treats over the last few days with a girls night with food and drinks tonight, so  X 37. 

Anyway, weigh in etc done and still a slight drop in both so happy enough but know I need to step it up for the last three weeks now.

Heres update pics from this morning anyway, so now final three weeks to kick a bit of butt. :thumb:



Fasted power walk this morning, then legs beasted!

Legs

Single lying leg curls 3 x 20 each leg

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Abdutors inside and outside pads, 3 x 20 of each supersets

Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 20 of each

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's superset with leg curls 3 x 20 of each

Walking lunges 3 x 30

Crawled out of the gym, ready for weekend!  Have a good one all!


----------



## Sharpy76

Weight still dropped despite all the goodies, including the mahooosive sausage and tiny roll?! Can't complain at that!

3wks left to nail it........starting from tomorrow..........or maybe Monday, cos you'll obviously need some hungover food to help ease the pain.

Monday it is!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Weight still dropped despite all the goodies, including the mahooosive sausage and tiny roll?! Can't complain at that!
> 
> 3wks left to nail it........starting from tomorrow..........or maybe Monday, cos you'll obviously need some hungover food to help ease the pain.
> 
> Monday it is!!!!!


Only a slight drop but was still chuffed. Think it was defo that tiny roll, it saved me! :lol:

Monday it is!  I've got a feeling tomo might be a slight diet fail again, I don't think I'm that good at dieting if there isn't a show at the end.  :lol:


----------



## Vickky

Keeks said:


> Only a slight drop but was still chuffed. Think it was defo that tiny roll, it saved me! :lol:
> 
> Monday it is!  I've got a feeling tomo might be a slight diet fail again, I don't think I'm that good at dieting if there isn't a show at the end.  :lol:


I'm the same ! Weekends are a struggle at the minute !!


----------



## Keeks

Vickky said:


> I'm the same ! Weekends are a struggle at the minute !!


Yep, can be a struggle. I know with me it's because I'm out of my normal routine, plus it's weekend, time to relax and chill out a bit.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> So had a bit of a slack week diet wise this week, well, from last weekend in fact, not as consistent as usual and a few treats over the last few days with a girls night with food and drinks tonight, so  X 37.
> 
> Anyway, weigh in etc done and still a slight drop in both so happy enough but know I need to step it up for the last three weeks now.
> 
> Heres update pics from this morning anyway, so now final three weeks to kick a bit of butt. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 151363
> View attachment 151364
> 
> 
> Fasted power walk this morning, then legs beasted!
> 
> Legs
> 
> Single lying leg curls 3 x 20 each leg
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20
> 
> Abdutors inside and outside pads, 3 x 20 of each supersets
> 
> Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 20 of each
> 
> Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20
> 
> SLDL's superset with leg curls 3 x 20 of each
> 
> Walking lunges 3 x 30
> 
> Crawled out of the gym, ready for weekend!  Have a good one all!


I would......

Clean that decking :lol:

I may say hello after I'm done


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I would......
> 
> Clean that decking :lol:
> 
> I may say hello after I'm done


 :lol: Dont mention that fecking decking, its been the cause of many a mini war in my house :cursing: :lol:  so you're more than welcome to clean it and I'll even make you a brew and quark based snack. :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: Dont mention that fecking decking, its been the cause of many a mini war in my house :cursing: :lol: so you're more than welcome to clean it and I'll even make you a brew and quark based snack. :thumb:


Trust Rob to be looking at the decking, such a tiny ****, I was desperately zooming to see some camel hoof!


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> Trust Rob to be looking at the decking, such a tiny ****, I was desperately zooming to see some camel hoof!


I clocked that first, zero camel toe Philip :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Trust Rob to be looking at the decking, such a tiny ****, I was desperately zooming to see some camel hoof!


 :lol: And trust you to be looking for that!! Perv!


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> I clocked that first, zero camel toe Philip :lol:


You have to say that now Robert. Sadly no one believe you and they all think you are a willy smoker now :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I clocked that first, zero camel toe Philip :lol:


Oi, thought you were checking out my decking?! :lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :lol: And trust you to be looking for that!! Perv!


Guilty as charged


----------



## TELBOR

Chelsea said:


> You have to say that now Robert. Sadly no one believe you and they all think you are a willy smoker now :lol:


What do you mean now :lol:



Keeks said:


> Oi, thought you were checking out my decking?! :lol:


Decking is a common euphemism for vagina


----------



## Chelsea

R0BLET said:


> What do you mean now :lol:
> 
> Decking is a common euphemism for vagina


 :lol: sorry I forgot you are a seasoned pro when it comes to cock juggling 

Ahh I see, no wonder peoples decking is so close to their back garden.....its all beginning to make sense :beer:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> What do you mean now :lol:
> 
> Decking is a common euphemism for vagina


 :lol: So if I went to ask for some decking cleaner from B&Q, what would they say??? mg:



Chelsea said:


> :lol: sorry I forgot you are a seasoned pro when it comes to cock juggling
> 
> Ahh I see, no wonder peoples decking is so close to their back garden.....its all beginning to make sense :beer:


My decking is well above my back garden, I'm now starting to think I'm abnormal?! :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

So this weekend I have mostly slept, and slept and slept. After a cat nap on Saturday afternoon, went to bed Saturday night with a headache and in between going to bed and getting up on Monday morning, think I was awake for about 4-5 hours in total. Had a blinding headache which has only just eased so not sure what was going on, but felt wiped out and just wanted to sleep.

Anyway, felt a bit better yesterday so got to the gym and did shoulders as legs were still tight and sore from Saturday. Finally an upper body session and all went well. I just went really light but was just good to be doing it. :thumb:

Re-load week so all exercises done with a warm up of 20, then 15 reps, 3 second rest, 5 reps, 3 second rest and a final 3 reps.

Shoulders

Standing lat raises

Machine press

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises

Abs

Weighted crunches 4 x 25


----------



## George-Bean

Looking awesome in the latest pics, the shape of the front of your legs looks especially great. Trophy's heading your way me thinks.


----------



## Keeks

George-Bean said:


> Looking awesome in the latest pics, the shape of the front of your legs looks especially great. Trophy's heading your way me thinks.


Thank you George.  Feels a long way away but still plugging away as bet I can.


----------



## flinty90

hows my favouritist female beastette doing X


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> hows my favouritist female beastette doing X


Hello you! I'm good thanks, nice to see you back. How's you? Hope all is good.  x


----------



## flinty90

Keeks said:


> Hello you! I'm good thanks, nice to see you back. How's you? Hope all is good.  x


im good chick thank you .. just pop on now and again to see how my old bumboys are getting on. still all looking same size moaning about same things lol ... glad your well chick X


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> im good chick thank you .. just pop on now and again to see how my old bumboys are getting on. still all looking same size moaning about same things lol ... glad your well chick X


 :lol: That made me lol. :lol:

Glad you're well anyway and thanks for popping in, always nice to hear from you.  x


----------



## Keeks

So a busy hectic week, head is spinning!! And then nearly had a bump last night with some old guy who didnt know how to use a roundabout, then I could see him behind me and I'm sure he noted down my reg number but he was at fault, but still got me panicked and worrying. Anyway, more than ready for weekend, drink and food with the girls tomorrow :bounce: and even more ready for holiday, 2 weeks today! :bounce: 

Had a much better week training and diet, been consistent with meals and no treats and have had a decent week progress wise even though missed a few cardio sessions with a really good drop in weight and measurements this morning, very happy. :thumb: Been wiped out after work and gym, working extra and full training back in place and have felt it but in a good way.

Tuesday was quads & bi's, Wednesday back & abs and last night was chest, calves & abs. All done as Mondays shoulders session (reps, sets etc) complete with doms everywhere.

Quads & bi's

Leg extensions

Smith machine squats

Leg press

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

Concentration curls

Back & abs

Close grip seated row

Wide grip pulldowns

Bent over row

Wide grip seated row

Weighted crunches 4 x 30

Chest, calves & abs

Incline db press

Incline db flies - Could feel shoulder/chest just slightly niggling at this so left it at that for chest

Standing calf raises 4 x 30

Weighted crunches & reverse crunches on a bench 3 x 30 of each

Happy Friday!  Rest day today with no fat Friday! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So a half busy, half lazy weekend flown, but 9 days till holiday! :bounce:

Saturday went holiday clothes shopping and got so stressed as usual with not being able to get clothes to fit, went out for a meal and drinks and actually slept for a solid 9 hours 

Did hams & tri's Saturday and still got doms today. Session done same as others last week.

Hams

Lying leg curls

Leg press with feet high & wide

SLDL's

Tri's

V-bar push downs

Rope pull downs

Kickbacks

Yesterday had a super lazy day, complete with an afternoon nap, even after a nine hour sleep, was lovely.  Think I'm going to adopt this new weekend training plan.....



Looks good to me. 

Diet has been shocking this weekend but back on it today, and heavy week this week at the gym.

Also finally lost a my last little bit of a baby tooth that I've had for years and wisdom teeth are playing up slightly, I'm finally growing up and getting wise and stuff. :thumb: Hurts a bit to eat certain food but should pass in a day or two.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Your a big girl but that doesn't mean the tooth fairy wont come one last time


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your a big girl but that doesn't mean the tooth fairy wont come one last time


 :lol: No tooth fairy, just the insomnia lady instead! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Lovely little treat last night, The Protein Works banoffee blast bar microwaved for 30 seconds and topped with choc fudge zero syrup :drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ooh nice idea!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Had muesli, natural yoghurt and strawberry isolate mixed up for breakfast. Although it has whey in it was lovely!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Ooh nice idea!


Was ace, and tonight is choc orange twist bar with choc fudge syrup, then next time the banoffee one with butterscotch syrup. :drool:



Ginger Ben said:


> Had muesli, natural yoghurt and strawberry isolate mixed up for breakfast. Although it has whey in it was lovely!


Ooooo, you nearly had me sold on that brekkie till you said natural yoghurt instead of quark. :ban: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Tried The Protein Works choc orange twist warm with choc fudge zero syrup, awesome! :drool:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Tried The Protein Works choc orange twist warm with choc fudge zero syrup, awesome! :drool:
> 
> View attachment 151961


might taste OK but it looks wrong to me :no:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> might taste OK but it looks wrong to me :no:


Yeah the microwave sort of flattens and mis-shapes it but seriously, its lovely. And the zero syrups just add that little extra, both ace! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

FRIDAY!!!!!! A$$ of a week, well, fortnight really but I've survived and surprisingly haven't got myself ridiculously stressed as I usually do, result :thumb: and I'm still smiling and laughing (although maybe a little bit of hysteria creeping in there) but better than being a grump!

Anyway, diet and training has all been good this week although been that wiped out again with work and lack of sleep that cardio has been scrapped in favour of crawling into bed and playing candy crush (which has been an ace week in terms of progress). 

Heavy week and had some good sessions, nothing super exciting with weights but pushed a lot and actually did better than I thought I would each session, so happy with that.

Monday was shoulders & abs, Tuesday was quads & bi's with super wonky legs afterwards, Wednesday was back, last night was chest, calves & abs and today rest day. All sessions were done with a warm up of 20, then 3 working sets, 10 reps, 8 then 6, usual exercises.

Anyway, weigh in etc done and a good drop this week despite no cardio but tbh, I'm not even bothered with how I look on the beach anymore, I just want to get on that beach! Have actually had a decent two weeks progress wise despite little to no cardio so really happy with that. Really feel like I need this holiday and think the excitement of it has helped keep stress levels a bit lower, cant wait! :bounce:

In all honesty I know it's not been the best attempt at a diet and I know I have been slack but I'm not too bothered and again I'm pretty surprised at that, but good to not get sooooo stressed about it for a change.

So anyway, after the holiday it's time to try and get myself properly sorted as I still feel like since my last comp its been one thing after another, health, home, work etc and know I haven't been completely 100% focused but then again, I think I've needed the time out. New years resolution, a little late but hey ho.


----------



## Keeks

Minor mis-hap......



Ok, epic fail!


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> Minor mis-hap......
> 
> View attachment 152024
> 
> 
> Ok, epic fail!


Protein - check, carbs - check, fats - check.

Everything looks as it should to me, as you were missus


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Protein - check, carbs - check, fats - check.
> 
> Everything looks as it should to me, as you were missus


Exactly!!! :thumb: Excellent balance.

Right....as I was.....about to slump into a heavy carb induced coma.


----------



## Keeks

Busy weekend with holiday stuff but clothes (that fit properly:thumb and bikinis sorted finally, and then just other errands etc.

Diet hasn't been too bad this weekend, ham's & tri's on Saturday, and fasted power walk yesterday.

Ham's & tri's - heavy and done as previous sessions this week. Good session and hams really feeling it.

Hams

Lying leg curls

Leg press with feet high & wide

SLDL's

Tri's

Reverse grip bar pull downs

V-bar pushdowns

Rope pulldowns

Will be changing sessions this week as I'll only be doing Monday-Thursday and have got appointments etc so probably won't be doing much cardio. 4 days left to work and literally counting down the hours!


----------



## Keeks

2 day left to work!!!!!! :bounce:

Monday night was shoulders and chest, last night was bi's, tri's & abs, legs tonight  and if I've got time tomorrow, I'll do back. Did another heavy week this week, no cardio though. All in all, I'm keeping up my poor attempt at holiday diet  although there's been loads of treats in the office this week and haven't touched a thing, diet has been clean as a whistle. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> 2 day left to work!!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> Monday night was shoulders and chest, last night was bi's, tri's & abs, legs tonight  and if I've got time tomorrow, I'll do back. Did another heavy week this week, no cardio though. All in all, I'm keeping up my poor attempt at holiday diet  although there's been loads of treats in the office this week and haven't touched a thing, diet has been clean as a whistle. :thumb:


Best be some holiday snaps on here :lol:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Best be some holiday snaps on here :lol:


 :lol: I'll be sure to take loads of food and drink pics. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: I'll be sure to take loads of food and drink pics. :thumb:


And glute updates


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> And glute updates


 :lol: No glute updates, but maybe super fab bikini and tan updates! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Nearly holiday time!!! :bounce: Sooooo excited! 

So, like I've said, it's been a pretty slack attempt at a diet but with on thing and another, it's just not been my top priority. Anyway, still managaed to drop half a stone so happy enough with that, mid-section has come in a bit better in the last few weeks, but all I want now is to hit the beach and be lazy in the sun. 

Pics from last night and this morning, fat pouch from my stomach has flattened off a bit. I can notice more from my clothes rather than pics but measurements have dropped quite a bit too, so all in all, not too bad.



Legs last night, and can feel it today, but ditching tonights session as I've got loads to do.


----------



## Rykard

looking good as always :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

I've missed that mirror


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> looking good as always :thumbup1:


Thank you. 



Dai Jones said:


> I've missed that mirror


Magic mirror!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Nearly holiday time!!! :bounce: Sooooo excited!
> 
> So, like I've said, it's been a pretty slack attempt at a diet but with on thing and another, it's just not been my top priority. Anyway, still managaed to drop half a stone so happy enough with that, mid-section has come in a bit better in the last few weeks, but all I want now is to hit the beach and be lazy in the sun.
> 
> Pics from last night and this morning, fat pouch from my stomach has flattened off a bit. I can notice more from my clothes rather than pics but measurements have dropped quite a bit too, so all in all, not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 152412
> View attachment 152413
> 
> 
> Legs last night, and can feel it today, but ditching tonights session as I've got loads to do.


Still would


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Magic mirror!


don't now about magic


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Still would


Clean my decking?? Ahh cheers! :thumb:



Dai Jones said:


> don't now about magic


Maybe just wonky then. :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Clean my decking?? Ahh cheers! :thumb:
> 
> Maybe just wonky then. :laugh:


haha...legs look great and see ya waist is smaller


----------



## greekgod

where u going 4 yr holiday Keeks?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha...legs look great and see ya waist is smaller


Thanks Dai. Waist/mid-section area appears to have improved quite a bit to me, and quads have come out a bit. Know I've been slack though so know I could've done loads better. Hey ho, next time!


----------



## Keeks

greekgod said:


> where u going 4 yr holiday Keeks?


Just a girls weekend in Benidorm. Cant wait for some timeout and to relax, its very much needed at the mo. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo, Friday 13th, fantastic holiday day! Woke up with headache and sore throat and stood in bird poo in bare feet! :lol: One thing for it.....crack on and drink through it! :beer:

Have a good one all. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

And there's a shed load of magpies outside! mg: Wasn't actually bothered about flying on Friday 13th, now I'm not so sure. :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> And there's a shed load of magpies outside! mg: Wasn't actually bothered about flying on Friday 13th, now I'm not so sure. :lol:


I'd go to the casino when you get there...


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I'd go to the casino when you get there...


Now that would end in disaster! :lol:


----------



## eezy1

looking amazing keeks

enjoy ur hol


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Now that would end in disaster! :lol:


You might lose your shirt!


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> looking amazing keeks
> 
> enjoy ur hol


Ahh Thank you.  And will do!



sxbarnes said:


> You might lose your shirt!


Well last year I lost my phone, camera and money (well, got robbed) so if I only lost my shirt I'd be happy. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh Thank you.  And will do!
> 
> Well last year I lost my phone, camera and money (well, got robbed) so if I only lost my shirt I'd be happy. :thumb:


I would be happy if you lost your shirt to :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I would be happy if you lost your shirt to :tongue:


 :lol: Well it's sort of lost already as no shirts packed. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Well it's sort of lost already as no shirts packed. :thumb:


haha ok


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a great weekend keeks.


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a great weekend keeks.


Cheers Ben.

Seems Friday 13th has struck again......think I've booked the airport transfer for the wrong time. Since when was Spain only an hour ahead?! :confused1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Cheers Ben.
> 
> Seems Friday 13th has struck again......think I've booked the airport transfer for the wrong time. Since when was Spain only an hour ahead?! :confused1:


Pretty sure it is only an hour ahead isn't it?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Pretty sure it is only an hour ahead isn't it?


So it seems, but some moron :whistling: thought they were 2 hours ahead.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> So it seems, but some moron :whistling: thought they were 2 hours ahead.


Oh. Pmsl


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So it seems, but some moron :whistling: thought they were 2 hours ahead.


:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Nearly holiday time!!! :bounce: Sooooo excited!
> 
> So, like I've said, it's been a pretty slack attempt at a diet but with on thing and another, it's just not been my top priority. Anyway, still managaed to drop half a stone so happy enough with that, mid-section has come in a bit better in the last few weeks, but all I want now is to hit the beach and be lazy in the sun.
> 
> Pics from last night and this morning, fat pouch from my stomach has flattened off a bit. I can notice more from my clothes rather than pics but measurements have dropped quite a bit too, so all in all, not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 152412
> View attachment 152413
> 
> 
> Legs last night, and can feel it today, but ditching tonights session as I've got loads to do.


WOW your waist looks smaller than your thighs


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> WOW your waist looks smaller than your thighs


Ha ha, there wasn't much difference in waist and thigh measurements before I went away. When waist comes in, think there's only less than an inch difference.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Tanlinepicsornoholidaywiththegirlstobenidorm


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Tanlinepicsornoholidaywiththegirlstobenidorm


 :lol: I have one dodgy bikini pic, but how about a pic of me curled into a ball, wishing I had a new mind and body? That's definite proof I've been to Benidorm! :lol: Safe to say Benidorm has broken me. :crying:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> :lol: I have one dodgy bikini pic, but how about a pic of me curled into a ball, wishing I had a new mind and body? That's definite proof I've been to Benidorm! :lol: Safe to say Benidorm has broken me. :crying:


Pmsl that's the sign of a good holiday! Hope it was worth the pain


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl that's the sign of a good holiday! Hope it was worth the pain


The sign of an amazing holiday, was awesome!!!!  Defo worth the pain. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So it's safe to say that Benidorm has ruined and broken me :sad: but I did have the most amazing time. No stress, no routine, no hassle, just eating, drinking and partying, perfect holiday.  Only downside was the hotel didn't have special plates so all my meals were touching!! mg: Great food though!

Really feeling it now though, huge pot-belly, sores in my mouth, hurts to swallow, few bruises and a random rash on my arm and just no energy at all. Havent un-packed and I'm trying to muster the energy to go food shopping but as yet its not happening. So glad I booked today off work, so spent the morning on the balcony composing myself, and will spend the afternoon in the garden for further composing of oneself. 

Was also shocked at the amount of comments I got on my physique, mainly my squatters bum :lol: but got so many people asking me about training etc, also lecturing me on how I shouldn't be partying. Was a nice confidence boost but if I wasn't drinking, I think I would've become really self-conscious as it was ridiculous, people having full on debates and discussions about whether I squat. :lol: Anyway, holiday snap of squatters bum....



Will not even attempt training this week, but will start back on Monday when I'm hopefully feeling more human. :thumb:


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> So it's safe to say that Benidorm has ruined and broken me :sad: but I did have the most amazing time. No stress, no routine, no hassle, just eating, drinking and partying, perfect holiday.  Only downside was the hotel didn't have special plates so all my meals were touching!! mg: Great food though!
> 
> Really feeling it now though, huge pot-belly, sores in my mouth, hurts to swallow, few bruises and a random rash on my arm and just no energy at all. Havent un-packed and I'm trying to muster the energy to go food shopping but as yet its not happening. So glad I booked today off work, so spent the morning on the balcony composing myself, and will spend the afternoon in the garden for further composing of oneself.
> 
> Was also shocked at the amount of comments I got on my physique, mainly my squatters bum :lol: but got so many people asking me about training etc, also lecturing me on how I shouldn't be partying. Was a nice confidence boost but if I wasn't drinking, I think I would've become really self-conscious as it was ridiculous, people having full on debates and discussions about whether I squat. :lol: Anyway, holiday snap of squatters bum....
> 
> View attachment 152846
> 
> 
> Will not even attempt training this week, but will start back on Monday when I'm hopefully feeling more human. :thumb:


not surprised tbh. ur ar$e is the stuff of legend onhere :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR

Sounds like you had a good one


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> not surprised tbh. ur ar$e is the stuff of legend onhere :laugh:


 :lol: Good thing was though, that I ended up talking about training so much (especially squats), it was ace, well enjoyed it! :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> Sounds like you had a good one


Epic!!!!  Just what I needed. :thumb:


----------



## Gary29

Keeks said:


> So it's safe to say that Benidorm has ruined and broken me :sad: but I did have the most amazing time. No stress, no routine, no hassle, just eating, drinking and partying, perfect holiday.  Only downside was the hotel didn't have special plates so all my meals were touching!! mg: Great food though!
> 
> Really feeling it now though, huge pot-belly, sores in my mouth, hurts to swallow, few bruises and a random rash on my arm and just no energy at all. Havent un-packed and I'm trying to muster the energy to go food shopping but as yet its not happening. So glad I booked today off work, so spent the morning on the balcony composing myself, and will spend the afternoon in the garden for further composing of oneself.
> 
> Was also shocked at the amount of comments I got on my physique, mainly my squatters bum :lol: but got so many people asking me about training etc, also lecturing me on how I shouldn't be partying. Was a nice confidence boost but if I wasn't drinking, I think I would've become really self-conscious as it was ridiculous, people having full on debates and discussions about whether I squat. :lol: Anyway, holiday snap of squatters bum....
> 
> View attachment 152846
> 
> 
> Will not even attempt training this week, but will start back on Monday when I'm hopefully feeling more human. :thumb:


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> :lol: Good thing was though, that I ended up talking about training so much (especially squats), it was ace, well enjoyed it! :thumb:
> 
> Epic!!!!  Just what I needed. :thumb:


lol i wouldve told everyone to change the record or p off! ur on hol to get away from all this training malarkey


----------



## Keeks

Gary29 said:


>


That's brilliant! :lol: :thumb:



eezy1 said:


> lol i wouldve told everyone to change the record or p off! ur on hol to get away from all this training malarkey


Lol, tbh, I enjoyed the training chat, didn't enjoy the lecture I got so nearly told him where to go as I was on holiday...its allowed, but it was good. Even got another quark convert! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy76

Good to have you back @Keeks, glad you had a good 'un!

Comments and compliments well deserved, you look cracking in that dress!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Good to have you back @Keeks, glad you had a good 'un!
> 
> Comments and compliments well deserved, you look cracking in that dress!!!!


Thank you.  I would say its good to be back but I'm not feeling it. :sad: :lol: Hoping a combination of paracetamol, Supergreens and a lemon sundae will help. :thumb:

Aww thanks, it did feel nice to get noticed in a training sort of way, a really nice boost.


----------



## H10dst

GET IN!!! First time back on the forum and theses a bum pic!!!!

How's things around here anyway?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> GET IN!!! First time back on the forum and theses a bum pic!!!!
> 
> How's things around here anyway?


 :lol: That made me lol. :lol:

Apart from the Benidorm virus, good thanks. How about you?


----------



## H10dst

Pretty good thanks, just back off jollies myself, had a week in Portugal. Training wise I'm still plugging away at it, making some decent-ish progress weights wise, diet wise is ok too. So too much partying wiped you out then? Isn't it your birthday around now?? Sure it was near mine?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Pretty good thanks, just back off jollies myself, had a week in Portugal. Training wise I'm still plugging away at it, making some decent-ish progress weights wise, diet wise is ok too. So too much partying wiped you out then? Isn't it your birthday around now?? Sure it was near mine?


Glad you're well and had a good holiday and training/diet going well, all sounds good. :thumbup1:

Yep, completely wiped out! Went back to work today and should've booked the week off, it has been a tough day. :cursing: Its early August, few weeks yet before I get that depressing old feeling again, lol. When is/was yours?


----------



## H10dst

Yeah think all is good. Even doing some cardio?!?!? Usually go to gym on bike and ride 3-5 miles home!!! Too much partying at your age! 32 this year? My birthday was the 12th


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah think all is good. Even doing some cardio?!?!? Usually go to gym on bike and ride 3-5 miles home!!! Too much partying at your age! 32 this year? My birthday was the 12th


Yay, cardio!!!! :thumb: Good stuff.

Lol, I think I am getting too old for partying but I did give it my all and was impressed with my effort. Yep, 32 :thumbdown: Happy belated birthday for the 12tH. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## H10dst

32 you old fart!!!! Still smoking hot though so you can't complain. Thanks it was ok, didn't do a lot just lazed on a nice beach in the sunshine so in a way it was good, would have liked my family there but never mind. Did you go bodypower this year?


----------



## 25434

Hey Keeks. You look fab in the dress. How annoying of you :tongue: you'll be back on board before you know it Keeks....as you say, compose yourself, contemplate your navel....and then get to it... 

You deserved a really good hols, you work hard all the time....x


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> 32 you old fart!!!! Still smoking hot though so you can't complain. Thanks it was ok, didn't do a lot just lazed on a nice beach in the sunshine so in a way it was good, would have liked my family there but never mind. Did you go bodypower this year?


Ha ha, yeah I know! :sad: Aww thanks. 

Sounds an ace way to spend your birthday and you can have double birthday celebrations at home with your family, winner!

No I didnt get there this year, maybe next year. Did you?



Flubs said:


> Hey Keeks. You look fab in the dress. How annoying of you :tongue: you'll be back on board before you know it Keeks....as you say, compose yourself, contemplate your navel....and then get to it...
> 
> You deserved a really good hols, you work hard all the time....x


Hia Flubs. Hows you? Hope all good. Aww thanks.  Yep, think a few days off the gym and a chilled weekend and I'll be good to go again on Monday, I hope!!

Felt I really needed a break and although I've suffered for it, it was soooo worth it, put a huge smile on my face anyway.  x


----------



## H10dst

Yeah that's what I did, it was pretty nice actually. No I didn't get this year and I wished I had but nobody fancied going with me and I wouldn't go on my own, maybe next year.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah that's what I did, it was pretty nice actually. No I didn't get this year and I wished I had but nobody fancied going with me and I wouldn't go on my own, maybe next year.


Ahh cool.

Loads go on their own, its so busy with so much going on its fine. I'm defo going to try and get there next year, heard it was a bit better and not as rammed this year, bit better set out.


----------



## H10dst

Yeah but I like to waffle on and look at lovely women and it's creepy on your own!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah but I like to waffle on and look at lovely women and it's creepy on your own!!!!


Ha ha, well there's plenty that do that, even I'm guilty of it :lol: both the women and the men. Always boosts motivation looking at the awesome bods.


----------



## H10dst

Errr yeah it always boosts my "motivation" hahaha how's life as a TPW rep??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Errr yeah it always boosts my "motivation" hahaha how's life as a TPW rep??


 :lol: Exactly, purely motivation. :lol:

They're ace, proper amazeballs. Love the fact that there are so many flavours of whey as you never get bored, currently loving Caramel Macchiato :drool: And they even do a Tupperware food box thing with separators!!!!!!!! :bounce: And the oat flapjack things microwaved and topped with zero syrups are my number one love at the minute.


----------



## sxbarnes

Amazeballs!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Amazeballs!


Super proper amazeballs!


----------



## sxbarnes




----------



## H10dst

I've got caramel macc too it's nice, love super greens too, need to do an order actually.


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


>


How have you got different faces? They're amazeballs! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> How have you got different faces? They're amazeballs! :lol:


Think tapa talk use the whatsapp gifs now....


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> I've got caramel macc too it's nice, love super greens too, need to do an order actually.


Yep it's lovely isn't it?! :thumb: And love the supergreens, all flavours but think tropical punch is my favourite. Get ordering!!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Think tapa talk use the whatsapp gifs now....


Ahh, I could never get on board with tapatalk. ^^^ No faces.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ahh, I could never get on board with tapatalk. ^^^ No faces.


----------



## H10dst




----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Think tapa talk use the whatsapp gifs now....


 mg: The faces have now appeared! That's just blown my mind. :lol:

^^^ Old fashioned normal faces. :thumb:



H10dst said:


>


Doughnuts and cake :drool:


----------



## sxbarnes

More balls!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> More balls!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Chocolate salty amazeballs!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: That's made me lol.


----------



## Keeks

Fat Friday! Virus busting food.....


----------



## sxbarnes

Those gifs are called emoji @Keeks. You can add them to Google Chrome (and others) from here....

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/emoji

EDIT: Can't get it to work


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Those gifs are called emoji @Keeks. You can add them to Google Chrome (and others) from here....
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/emoji
> 
> EDIT: Can't get it to work


Ahh, I see. Cheers anyway and will have a look anyway.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Fat Friday! Virus busting food.....
> 
> View attachment 152942


Should they not be wrapped individually.... :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Should they not be wrapped individually.... :confused1:


Acceptable touching foods. :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Chicken kebab for me!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Chicken kebab for me!!!


Nice! My virus busting food has wiped me out, evening meal skipped.


----------



## H10dst

Rubbish!!! I had some pasta and stinky garlic bread!!! Just chilling in garden with a glass of champers!!!! It's a tough life


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Rubbish!!! I had some pasta and stinky garlic bread!!! Just chilling in garden with a glass of champers!!!! It's a tough life


Ahh lovely! I've just about crawled into bed, TFI Friday! :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ahh lovely! I've just about crawled into bed, TFI Friday! :thumb:


You're missing the world cup!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> You're missing the world cup!


Lol, I've got the tv on but not bothered about the match thats on now. I watched most of the Italy match though, cheeky little Italians but I'm behind them fully now, Italian roots an all that. :thumb: Dont hate me h34r:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Lol, I've got the tv on but not bothered about the match thats on now. I watched most of the Italy match though, cheeky little Italians but I'm behind them fully now, Italian roots an all that. :thumb: Dont hate me h34r:


I know. We wanted them to win!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I know. We wanted them to win!


Yeah but they let us down so feel a little bit like they wont be liked now. Yay, love those little emoji's, :cowboy: thats my effort.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh lovely! I've just about crawled into bed, TFI Friday! :thumb:


Snap! I'm fooked :crying:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Yeah but they let us down so feel a little bit like they wont be liked now. Yay, love those little emoji's, :cowboy: thats my effort.


Will always be liked more than Scotland


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Snap! I'm fooked :crying:


 :lol: Hardcore Friday night party animals! :thumb: Im preparing for more partying tomorrow :cursing:

How come? And hows your grandad doing? And where's tha journal? Soooo many questions. :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Will always be liked more than Scotland


Poodles?! They're ace!! And at least Italians do awesome food.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Poodles?! They're ace!! And at least Italians do awesome food.


I thought you'd like them

..


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :lol: Hardcore Friday night party animals! :thumb: Im preparing for more partying tomorrow :cursing:
> 
> How come? And hows your grandad doing? And where's tha journal? Soooo many questions. :laugh:


Partying! We need to have words young lady :lol:

Long week at work, been none stop tbh. Not good ,I'm going to see him Sunday night.

I'm about in tears writing this (yeah yeah MTFU) he's had a catalogue of other failures so a day next week my uncles are letting them to turn the life support off


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I thought you'd like them
> 
> ..


You're going to have to post them all so I can see them. :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> Partying! We need to have words young lady :lol:
> 
> Long week at work, been none stop tbh. Not good ,I'm going to see him Sunday night.
> 
> I'm about in tears writing this (yeah yeah MTFU) he's had a catalogue of other failures so a day next week my uncles are letting them to turn the life support off


I'm making up on past summers prepping, and butler in the buff tomorrow, enough said. :thumb:

Oh no, really sorry to hear that, and no-one would ever say MTFU. I know it's not me going through it and know nothing said will make it easier but at least he won't be suffering and he will be at peace. Really feel for you.


----------



## H10dst

This is my favourite - use it loads !!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I'm making up on past summers prepping, and butler in the buff tomorrow, enough said. :thumb:
> 
> Oh no, really sorry to hear that, and no-one would ever say MTFU. I know it's not me going through it and know nothing said will make it easier but at least he won't be suffering and he will be at peace. Really feel for you.


I can't blame you! Was a tough year.

My thoughts too. It's for the best and I would want my family to do the same for me if I was in that position.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> This is my favourite - use it loads !!!!


 :lol: They're awesome, I dont know whats coming next!



R0BLET said:


> I can't blame you! Was a tough year.
> 
> My thoughts too. It's for the best and I would want my family to do the same for me if I was in that position.


Spent the last three summers prepping so think I'm having a summer mini mid-life crisis.

Yeah, I would too. My mum always says that if she was in that way, to let her go but its still so hard.


----------



## H10dst

this is pretty useful too. Sorry @R0BLET I keep chipping in random pics, how are you anyway?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> this is pretty useful too. Sorry @R0BLET I keep chipping in random pics, how are you anyway?


Ha ha, god there's loads of bizarre randoms ones.


----------



## H10dst

By far the best, don't use it often though



* |

* |\

* | *\*

*O====D 

* | *\ * * * * * * * * * *

* | * *\ * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

 * . * * * * * * * * * * *


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> By far the best, don't use it often though
> 
> 
> 
> * |
> 
> * |\
> 
> * | *\*
> 
> *O====D
> 
> * | *\ * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> * | * *\ * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
> 
> * . * * * * * * * * * * *


Might just start using tapatalk just to use them, lol.


----------



## H10dst

Its not tapatalk it's emoji on iPhone, always had them but think tapatalk has only just let you use them.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Its not tapatalk it's emoji on iPhone, always had them but think tapatalk has only just let you use them.


I see, I've got a Samsung so its just not happening.


----------



## sxbarnes

H10dst said:


> This is my favourite - use it loads !!!!


Me too. Favorites are


----------



## H10dst

Boo!!! You still got same number?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Me too. Favorites are


Love it!!! :thumb:



H10dst said:


> Boo!!! You still got same number?


Yeah.


----------



## H10dst

Cool. Not like I ever text you or anything but that one time I need quark advice it's nice to know your there


----------



## TELBOR

H10dst said:


> this is pretty useful too. Sorry @R0BLET I keep chipping in random pics, how are you anyway?


Haha. Yeah good thanks mate, plodding along nicely.

You?


----------



## Keeks

So after a pretty chilled weekend being lazy, sunbathing and sleeping with a tame bit of partying  I'm starting to feel a bit more human, thank god. Still wiped out with swollen glans, but not feeling as much that I want to curl in a ball and hide away in a dark corner. :lol:

Back at the gym tonight but will be doing a four day split this week as more partying this weekend  so won't make the gym then and diet back on track as from today.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> So after a pretty chilled weekend being lazy, sunbathing and sleeping with a tame bit of partying  I'm starting to feel a bit more human, thank god. Still wiped out with swollen glans, but not feeling as much that I want to curl in a ball and hide away in a dark corner. :lol:
> 
> Back at the gym tonight but will be doing a four day split this week as more partying this weekend  so won't make the gym then and diet back on track as from today.


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


>


Half a day at work and dancing party lady has gone, is there one that resembles a frazzled balled up like creature?! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Half a day at work and dancing party lady has gone, is there one that resembles a frazzled balled up like creature?! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


>


Oh that last one is definitely me. :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Oh that last one is definitely me. :thumb:


I don't know why we bother going to work. Seems such a waste of time...

About time we dusted off James brown again...


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I don't know why we bother going to work. Seems such a waste of time...
> 
> About time we dusted off James brown again...


I daren't click on the click for fear of my computer blurting out James Brown and I can't get away with explaining that as work :lol: but totally agree that work is a waste of time. I could be sunbathing right now, now that is worth both my time and effort. :thumbup1:


----------



## LeVzi

Good grief, who are you and what have you done with the real keeks ? All this partying , lol tut tut.

Of course you know i'm messing cariad, good to see you having a blast 

What class you competing in these days ? Or will be competing in when you stop partying lol


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> Good grief, who are you and what have you done with the real keeks ? All this partying , lol tut tut.
> 
> Of course you know i'm messing cariad, good to see you having a blast
> 
> What class you competing in these days ? Or will be competing in when you stop partying lol


 :lol: I know, I know, it's not big or clever as I'm still feeling rough from it over a week later! Think it's still worth it though, just about. 

I've just been trying to let my hair down and not be my usual uptight self, and I've needed it, and enjoyed it! :thumb:

Know I need to get my act together and I will, soon. Will still be doing toned class next year all being well.

Hows you anyway, hope all good?!


----------



## LeVzi

Keeks said:


> :lol: I know, I know, it's not big or clever as I'm still feeling rough from it over a week later! Think it's still worth it though, just about.
> 
> I've just been trying to let my hair down and not be my usual uptight self, and I've needed it, and enjoyed it! :thumb:
> 
> Know I need to get my act together and I will, soon. Will still be doing toned class next year all being well.
> 
> Hows you anyway, hope all good?!


You deserve a blow out, and you've never been uptight  Thing is I think everyone needs a break from it all to recharge the soul as well as body and mind 

I am good thanks hun, still working at getting mahoosif  lol

You take care cariad ok, make sure if you gonna let ya hair down, then DO IT IN STYLE  haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good work mrs. Everybody has to have a blow out at some stage. Doesn't do any harm in fact it only helps longer term IMO


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> You deserve a blow out, and you've never been uptight  Thing is I think everyone needs a break from it all to recharge the soul as well as body and mind
> 
> I am good thanks hun, still working at getting mahoosif  lol
> 
> You take care cariad ok, make sure if you gonna let ya hair down, then DO IT IN STYLE  haha


Yeah I've definitely needed it, its been a more than welcome and much-needed stress-relief. Think I realised last year that I did get very uptight about things (training-wise) and am now learning to relax and chill out, and also making up for three summers of non-partying. And I agree that everyone does need a break from it as it can get too much, totally consumes you.

Glad you're well, and bring on the mahoosif-ness.

Thanks, take care of yourself too and don't worry, all letting down of hair will be done in style. :thumb:



Ginger Ben said:


> Good work mrs. Everybody has to have a blow out at some stage. Doesn't do any harm in fact it only helps longer term IMO


Yes we do, definitely. Thing is I'm under tremendous pressure at work at the minute that's impacting on home-life etc and where as when I was stressed I would hide my head in prep, I'm now sort of partying a little, but its keeping me sane, just about. :laugh:

Very true, everyone needs it now and again. We can get so caught up in training/diet that I think a little bit of time out/not being so strict will do me good.


----------



## Keeks

So I made it back to the gym on Monday :thumb: for a proper weasly girly wimpy weak leg session. :lol: At first I thought with the heat and being tired that's why it was a tough & awful session, but I really struggled. :thumbdown: Had to drop weights and ended up dropping reps too and still struggled, nightmare!

Legs - All done with a warm up of 20, then 8, 6 and 6 reps

Leg extensions

Leg press

Lying leg curls

Leg press with feet high & wide

Wide stance SLDL's - 2 x 8

SLDL' 2 x 8

Anyway, started feeling really ill Tuesday/Wednesday and turns out I have a kidney infection :sad: Thankfully the antibiotics are kicking in now and I'm over the worst of it and feeling slightly better and in less pain but my god, it's not been nice, although the antibiotics have made me feel even more sick so appetite is even worse now. It has now left me feeling quite weak and drained, so will get back to the gym hopefully next week as I'm really missing it now, but will just see how I feel.

Other than that, it's Friday so not all bad!


----------



## sxbarnes

Sorry to hear that. Glad you're on the mend though. Too much beer in benidorm ??


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Sorry to hear that. Glad you're on the mend though. Too much beer in benidorm ??


Cheers. Lol, I did have a mini panic at the docs about that, but he just said that my body hasn't been strong enough to fight the infection, which may have been caused by Benidorm abuse and feeling worn out etc :wacko:


----------



## BestBefore1989

get well soon

X


----------



## H10dst

Kidney infection!!! That's too much partying then, big hugs, hope your feeling better soon. X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> get well soon
> 
> X





H10dst said:


> Kidney infection!!! That's too much partying then, big hugs, hope your feeling better soon. X


Thanks guys, feeling loads better. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Finally feeling human again now, feeling loads better and gym bag packed ready for tonight  Still not completely 100% but its the best I've felt in a few weeks now and although I did still go out at weekend, I was sensible and didnt drink. 

And with the help of these little fellas I had the best nights sleep last night I've had in months, slept like a baby.


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Finally feeling human again now, feeling loads better and gym bag packed ready for tonight  Still not completely 100% but its the best I've felt in a few weeks now and although I did still go out at weekend, I was sensible and didnt drink.
> 
> And with the help of these little fellas I had the best nights sleep last night I've had in months, slept like a baby.
> 
> View attachment 153495


where do you get those at? do you only use them when you have trouble sleeping or can you use them daily?


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> where do you get those at? do you only use them when you have trouble sleeping or can you use them daily?


I got them from an Ebay shop, will post the link later today. I'm not sure, a friend uses them occasionally but I think some use them pretty regularly so I'm thinking I may just use them a few nights per week and see how I go but don't want to be using them all the time. If I can get a few good nights sleep per week I'll be happy.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Finally feeling human again now, feeling loads better and gym bag packed ready for tonight  Still not completely 100% but its the best I've felt in a few weeks now and although I did still go out at weekend, I was sensible and didnt drink.
> 
> And with the help of these little fellas I had the best nights sleep last night I've had in months, slept like a baby.
> 
> View attachment 153495


Glad you're feeling better, although you should have mentioned you had trouble sleeping I could have made the trip up to come give you a relaxing massage to put you to sleep :whistling:

*clitoral massage


----------



## Ginger Ben

Chelsea said:


> Glad you're feeling better, although you should have mentioned you had trouble sleeping I could have made the trip up to come give you a relaxing massage to put you to sleep :whistling:
> 
> *clitoral massage


You could have just talked her through your latest chest session and bored her to sleep over the phone

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea

Ginger Ben said:


> You could have just talked her through your latest chest session and bored her to sleep over the phone
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: Nah she'd be sliding off her seat with that sort of info, snail trails galore!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Glad you're feeling better, although you should have mentioned you had trouble sleeping I could have made the trip up to come give you a relaxing massage to put you to sleep :whistling:
> 
> *clitoral massage


To edit earlier post, I haven't been sleeping lately and am wondering what would help :whistling:

In other words, massage needed!!!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> To edit earlier post, I haven't been sleeping lately and am wondering what would help :whistling:
> 
> In other words, massage needed!!!


Sounds terrible.....i'll be more than happy to help


----------



## Keeks

@eezy1 Heres the link to the melatonin

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Melatonin-Now-Foods-1mg-3mg-10mg-Capules-Tablets-FREE-WORLDWIDE-SHIPPING-FROM-UK-/231264882530?pt=US_Dietary_Supplements_Nutrition&var=&hash=item35d8760f62

Only took a few days to arrive and they do all sorts of doses/capsules/tablets etc.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Sounds terrible.....i'll be more than happy to help


Really awful, lying there not being able to sleep so then my minds starts wandering......... :whistling: Your help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Jesus it's wetter than an otters pocket in here

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Jesus it's wetter than an otters pocket in here
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: That made me lol. :lol:

It's Chelsea!!! I was happy with my melatonin to help me sleep. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Well an improvement on last week, this week I did TWO gym sessions before starting to feel really ill AGAIN!! So its turns out my infection hasn't cleared up, stronger, longer antibiotics, with bloods and a scan in the next few weeks, nightmare!!!

Did shoulders on Monday, pathetic session, quads on Tuesday, really pathetic session, then that's it, early bed for me all week.

On the plus side, apart from last night I've slept like a baby all week, its been ace. Also stepped on the scales this week and after a couple of excess holiday lb's, in the last few weeks I've lost ½ stone so am feeling even more weak and pathetic, but its just a minor glitch, will be back raring to go in no time.

And its Friday, so it aint all bad! Have a good one!


----------



## sxbarnes

I'm sure you'll have a better week next week Keeks. Heres to the weekend!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I'm sure you'll have a better week next week Keeks. Heres to the weekend!


Ha ha, its got to come at some point!


----------



## echorley

Keeks said:


> Well an improvement on last week, this week I did TWO gym sessions before starting to feel really ill AGAIN!! So its turns out my infection hasn't cleared up, stronger, longer antibiotics, with bloods and a scan in the next few weeks, nightmare!!!
> 
> Did shoulders on Monday, pathetic session, quads on Tuesday, really pathetic session, then that's it, early bed for me all week.
> 
> On the plus side, apart from last night I've slept like a baby all week, its been ace. Also stepped on the scales this week and after a couple of excess holiday lb's, in the last few weeks I've lost ½ stone so am feeling even more weak and pathetic, but its just a minor glitch, will be back raring to go in no time.
> 
> And its Friday, so it aint all bad! Have a good one!


Hope you feel better soon! TGI Friday! :rockon:


----------



## Keeks

echorley said:


> Hope you feel better soon! TGI Friday! :rockon:


Thank you, and yep, TGI Friday! :thumb:


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Well an improvement on last week, this week I did TWO gym sessions before starting to feel really ill AGAIN!! So its turns out my infection hasn't cleared up, stronger, longer antibiotics, with bloods and a scan in the next few weeks, nightmare!!!
> 
> Did shoulders on Monday, pathetic session, quads on Tuesday, really pathetic session, then that's it, early bed for me all week.
> 
> On the plus side, apart from last night I've slept like a baby all week, its been ace. Also stepped on the scales this week and after a couple of excess holiday lb's, in the last few weeks I've lost ½ stone so am feeling even more weak and pathetic, but its just a minor glitch, will be back raring to go in no time.
> 
> And its Friday, so it aint all bad! Have a good one!


Hey, long time no trolling of your journal - thought I'd pop in and say hi! Sounds like a tough week but we all know you are fighter and it won't keep you down... if there's one person who can beat little obstacles it's you!


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Hey, long time no trolling of your journal - thought I'd pop in and say hi! Sounds like a tough week but we all know you are fighter and it won't keep you down... if there's one person who can beat little obstacles it's you!


Hello, nice to see you in here. Bit of a rough few weeks but temporary minor glitch, lol, I'll be right as rain soon enough. 

Hows you anyway? Hope all good and you had a good holiday.


----------



## 25434

How you doing Keeks? Hope you are ok and improving....x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> How you doing Keeks? Hope you are ok and improving....x


Hey Flubs. I'm starting to come too now (again) thank god, still wiped out but feeling loads better than I did last week thanks. :thumbup1: Hope you're ok too. x


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Hey [Redacted]. I'm starting to come too now (again) thank god, still wiped out but feeling loads better than I did last week thanks. :thumbup1: Hope you're ok too. x


I'm ok thanks very much. I'm glad to hear you're on the mend. I don't like to read when you're on a downer....you live too far away for me to run round and give a hug!! So stoppit please!  xx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> I'm ok thanks very much. I'm glad to hear you're on the mend. I don't like to read when you're on a downer....you live too far away for me to run round and give a hug!! So stoppit please!  xx


Glad you're well.  Thank you, really picking up now, yay! On the up!  :bounce: :thumb: x


----------



## sxbarnes

Not seen the Keeks bounce for a while.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Not seen the Keeks bounce for a while.... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Still a bit of a limp half bounce at the moment but expecting a full-on energetic bounce next week! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Still a bit of a limp half bounce at the moment but expecting a full-on energetic bounce next week! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Id love to see you with full-on energetic bounce


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Id love to see you with full-on energetic bounce


Course you can see me energetically bouncing, put me on a trampoline and I'll happily bounce away all day. :bounce:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Course you can see me energetically bouncing, put me on a trampoline and I'll happily bounce away all day. :bounce:


Is trampoline some sort of new sex toy I haven't heard about?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Is trampoline some sort of new sex toy I haven't heard about?


Did I say trampoline?!  That's not what I meant at all, my mistake.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Did I say trampoline?!  That's not what I meant at all, my mistake.


Did you mean......



:whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Did you mean......
> 
> View attachment 154154
> 
> 
> :whistling:


I'm trying to work out if you are being just 100% sexual with that or if there is also a hint of a small person joke in there somewhere?! :sneaky2:

Anyway, that's not what I meant either, I meant bouncy castle.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I'm trying to work out if you are being just 100% sexual with that or if there is also a hint of a small person joke in there somewhere?! :sneaky2:
> 
> Anyway, that's not what I meant either, I meant bouncy castle.


100% sexual!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> 100% sexual!


And I was just going to say what a lovely c0ck it was but if you are being sexual, I best not. :innocent:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> And I was just going to say what a lovely c0ck it was but if you are being sexual, I best not. :innocent:


You can say cock on here..look cock...cock...cock...if you ever need it


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cock


----------



## biglbs

Cock ...cock-a-doodle do


----------



## sxbarnes

Cockaleeki soup eaten in cockermouth


----------



## biglbs

Cock au vin


----------



## biglbs

First one 'up' in the morning ,cock a doodle doo...


----------



## sxbarnes

But you can't mention that north London football team ****nal


----------



## Keeks

:w00t:  Oh ey!! That's a lot of cock for a Monday morning! Only one thing I can really say.......

*COCK*

:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

morning sweetcheeks X


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> morning sweetcheeks X


Good morning. Hows you, hope all is good. x


----------



## flinty90

Keeks said:


> Good morning. Hows you, hope all is good. x


well ya know me im still hovering lol.. ive done a week on plan now zero alchohol tight on food and trained like a good en lol stood on scales 1 pound loss hahaha fcukin scales im glad I no longer fight against scale weight figures or I would have been swimming in real ale by now


----------



## Keeks

flinty90 said:


> well ya know me im still hovering lol.. ive done a week on plan now zero alchohol tight on food and trained like a good en lol stood on scales 1 pound loss hahaha fcukin scales im glad I no longer fight against scale weight figures or I would have been swimming in real ale by now


Exactly, that's why I don't like scales! They just play with your mind too much, think you've had an ace week, step on the scales and it can sort of take the wind out of you. I'll use them as a rough guide but not as gospel. Well done though, good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## Patsy

Morning Keeks, Rule of thumb... throw scales out of window now and buy a mirror, always go by how you look never by what a cheating lying c.unting set of scales tell you, think of them as politicians lol

Anyways back on topic... Hows the ProteinWorks Zero Syrups taste? im thinking of getting some for my pancakes when i have cravings!


----------



## sxbarnes

More soup for you @Keeks


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> :w00t: Oh ey!! That's a lot of cock for a Monday morning! Only one thing I can really say.......
> 
> *COCK*
> 
> :thumb:


Nice to see you had a lot of cock over the weekend,

Now throw the scales away ffs....look at you !


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Morning Keeks, Rule of thumb... throw scales out of window now and buy a mirror, always go by how you look never by what a cheating lying c.unting set of scales tell you, think of them as politicians lol
> 
> Anyways back on topic... Hows the ProteinWorks Zero Syrups taste? im thinking of getting some for my pancakes when i have cravings!


Good morning. Ha ha, totally agree. I only use them as a rough guide, I go more off mirror, clothes and measurements all together. I also think you can get too obsessed with what they say, too fixated on the numbers, not good.

Ooooo they are lovely. I've had maple syrup, choc fudge and butterscotch, the later two being my faves. Will be trying the other flavours on my next order. They're really nice though, not a fake sweet taste. I've had them on microwaved TPW flapjacks bars, pancakes, porridge and of course....mixed with quark, also used this for pancake topping. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> More soup for you @Keeks
> View attachment 154492


 :lol: I've got some of that at home, only got it cos it cracked me up in Tescos' and still haven't tried it....I have cock in my kitchen cupboard!



biglbs said:


> Nice to see you had a lot of cock over the weekend,
> 
> Now throw the scales away ffs....look at you !


 :lol: It's been a real cock - fest in here this weekend. :thumb:

Haha, I agree about the scales, naughty little so and so's.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> .I have cock in my kitchen cupboard!
> 
> .


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


>


SOUP!!! :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hullo Keeks...  . Somewhat discombobulated at the turn of your journal over the weekend......and........and........how ridiculous I have just spent about 10 mins trying to think of words with the term "cock" in them!...flol.......and lol....flollol in fact.....:laugh:

Hope all is well missis...x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hullo Keeks...  . Somewhat discombobulated at the turn of your journal over the weekend......and........and........how ridiculous I have just spent about 10 mins trying to think of words with the term "cock" in them!...flol.......and lol....flollol in fact.....:laugh:
> 
> Hope all is well missis...x


 :lol: I know, I was the same and I did the same. :lol: Couldn't think of any!

I'm ok thanks, just taking baby steps at the minute but all is good. Hope you're ok too. x


----------



## Rykard

I don't know you miss a couple of days of updates and it all goes to hell in here...<shocked>

hope you're good


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> I don't know you miss a couple of days of updates and it all goes to hell in here...<shocked>
> 
> hope you're good


 :lol: I know, I was shocked what I walked into yesterday! :lol:

Thanks, hope you're well too.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> :lol: I know, I was shocked what I walked into yesterday! :lol:


<resists the obvious comment>

I'm not too bad, just moving the training round a little bit


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> <resists the obvious comment>
> 
> I'm not too bad, just moving the training round a little bit


 :lol: Yes, probably best.

Good good, a change can be good and needed at times.


----------



## H10dst

What's going on in here??? It's turning into a sexual innuendo marathon!!!

Awesome.


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> What's going on in here??? It's turning into a sexual innuendo marathon!!!
> 
> Awesome.


:lol:I know, it's all gone bokners! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

So, thought I'd best update with non-rude stuff as it's been quite a while. Basically had all last week off the gym, didn't even attempt it as still felt rough, and had a few other things on so just rested up.

Still not feeling right though, over 5 weeks now of feeling ill but I am slowly coming too, it's just really knocked me for six and it has taken it's toll on me. Anyway, easing myself back in to the gym this week, light girly sessions, but it just feels good to be easing back in to things really.

Diet wise, appetite is picking up again too, so feel a bit better with that too and actually getting some food in, no longer feeling quite as weak.

Anyway, hoping to do a full week back at the gym this week even though they will be light sessions, so touch wood.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> So, thought I'd best update with non-rude stuff as it's been quite a while. Basically had all last week off the gym, didn't even attempt it as still felt rough, and had a few other things on so just rested up.
> 
> Still not feeling right though, over 5 weeks now of feeling ill but I am slowly coming too, it's just really knocked me for six and it has taken it's toll on me. Anyway, easing myself back in to the gym this week, light girly sessions, but it just feels good to be easing back in to things really.
> 
> Diet wise, appetite is picking up again too, so feel a bit better with that too and actually getting some food in, no longer feeling quite as weak.
> 
> Anyway, hoping to do a full week back at the gym this week even though they will be light sessions, so touch wood.


can't believe I read that as "i'd best update with non-nude stuff" - thought what did i miss lol.

make sure you ease yourself back in gently


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> can't believe I read that as "i'd best update with non-nude stuff" - thought what did i miss lol.
> 
> make sure you ease yourself back in gently


 mg: I panicked then and thought I'd actually wrote that!! :lol:

Thanks, I'm being careful and taking baby steps.


----------



## H10dst

If your going to update with non rude (or nude) stuff then I'm out. 

Glad your getting better and keep taking baby steps until you feel 100%


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> If your going to update with non rude (or nude) stuff then I'm out.
> 
> Glad your getting better and keep taking baby steps until you feel 100%


Ha ha, yep, non-rude and non-nude. :thumbup1:

Thanks, I need to as I don't want to break myself anymore.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, yep, non-rude and non-nude. :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks, I need to as I don't want to break myself anymore.


I'm out!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I'm out!


 :lol: Naked and rude then?! :lol:

Joke!!! I'm sat here all saint-like in my nuns outfit reading the bible. :innocent:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: Naked and rude then?! :lol:
> 
> Joke!!! I'm sat here all saint-like in my nuns outfit reading the bible. :innocent:


I'm back!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I'm back!


I seriously don't know what's happened to my journal lately, all rude, nude and full of cock-a-doodle-do. I'm a saint, you lot corrupt me. :lol:


----------



## H10dst




----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> View attachment 154728


 :lol: And that's me trying to be saint like! :innocent:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> :lol: And that's me trying to be saint like! :innocent:


personally with the 'revelations' that come out of the church - that wouldn't be the first thing I would align myself with lol

(nice photo btw)


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> personally with the 'revelations' that come out of the church - that wouldn't be the first thing I would align myself with lol
> 
> (nice photo btw)


Ha ha, true! I was going to add you should see my rosary beads but that's tipping my journal the wrong way again.........runs off to say 10 Hail Mary's.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, true! I was going to add you should see my rosary beads but that's tipping my journal the wrong way again.........runs off to say 10 Hail Mary's.


<off to get a cold shower>


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> <off to get a cold shower>


 :lol: Add some Hail Mary's in there, positively godly behaviour that! :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, true! I was going to add you should see my rosary beads but that's tipping my journal the wrong way again.........runs off to say 10 Hail Mary's.


And there's you blaming everyone else for the filth factor!! It's you and it always was you!!!!


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> And there's you blaming everyone else for the filth factor!! It's you and it always was you!!!!


 mg: I'm completely and utterly outgraged! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I seriously don't know what's happened to my journal lately, all rude, nude and full of cock-a-doodle-do. I'm a saint, you lot corrupt me. :lol:


thats not the keeks I remember


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Good morning. Ha ha, totally agree. I only use them as a rough guide, I go more off mirror, clothes and measurements all together. I also think you can get too obsessed with what they say, too fixated on the numbers, not good.
> 
> Ooooo they are lovely. I've had maple syrup, choc fudge and butterscotch, the later two being my faves. Will be trying the other flavours on my next order. They're really nice though, not a fake sweet taste. I've had them on microwaved TPW flapjacks bars, pancakes, porridge and of course....mixed with quark, also used this for pancake topping. :thumbup1:


Cheers for that Keeks, will add them to my list on my next order

I havent had a cheat day in 2 weeks and i feel bored so hopefully this will do the trick


----------



## Patsy

Dai Jones said:


> thats not the keeks I remember


Yep i agree, she was a nun before she became a member of TT now shes talking about eating a bowl of cocks :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Cheers for that Keeks, will add them to my list on my next order
> 
> I havent had a cheat day in 2 weeks and i feel bored so hopefully this will do the trick


Cool, they really are nice and I can't wait to try the other flavours and they do hit the spot if you have sweet cravings.

That's good going, pancakes with zero syrups will feel like a real treat, enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> thats not the keeks I remember


 Again, more shock and outrage, I have no idea where this has come from!



Patsy said:


> Yep i agree, she was a nun before she became a member of TT now shes talking about eating a bowl of cocks :lol:


Yes, I'm now blaming TT for corrupting me. But I'm still saint-like.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still no boobies. I'm out


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Still no boobies. I'm out


Ok Ok, if everyone wants rude and boobs......here you go



Boobies!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Shaved and in the dark that might be alright


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Shaved and in the dark that might be alright


Oh no Ben, that's just wrong and more perverted than I am! :thumbdown:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Oh no Ben, that's just wrong and more perverted than I am! :thumbdown:


Yeah I agree, shaved is just too far!!!!


----------



## Rykard

this has all gone downhill very fast, @Keeks you need to get training, we need action shots, new bikinis, new leggings anything but the above :scared:


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Ok Ok, if everyone wants rude and boobs......here you go
> 
> View attachment 154810
> 
> 
> Boobies!!! :thumb:


Thats fcuking rough tbh hahhaa... is that Dai? :lol:


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yeah I agree, shaved is just too far!!!!


Absolutely no comment can be made without it being turned around in some way, just no comment. :lol:



Rykard said:


> this has all gone downhill very fast, @Keeks you need to get training, we need action shots, new bikinis, new leggings anything but the above :scared:


I know, AGAIN!!! :lol: New leggings to save the day then!! :thumb:



Patsy said:


> Thats fcuking rough tbh hahhaa... is that Dai? :lol:


 mg: Wooo Patsy, steady now, that's an early morning Keeks selfie....I admit I don't look my best in the morning but don't look quite as rough when I've had a shave and that.


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> Absolutely no comment can be made without it being turned around in some way, just no comment. :lol:
> 
> I know, AGAIN!!! :lol: New leggings to save the day then!! :thumb:
> 
> mg: Wooo Patsy, steady now, that's an early morning Keeks selfie....I admit I don't look my best in the morning but don't look quite as rough when I've had a shave and that.


Nope I think between us on here we can turn any comment into something else. It's s talent


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Nope I think between us on here we can turn any comment into something else. It's s talent


You're not kidding, you lot can for sure! mg:


----------



## sxbarnes

Rykard said:


> this has all gone downhill very fast, @Keeks you need to get training, we need action shots, new bikinis, new leggings anything but the above :scared:


Yea I'm suffering from a lacking of the legging


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I'm suffering from a lacking of the legging


 :lol: So.......leggings, nakedness, boobies, bikini, pics, shaved and in the dark?!?!?! I won't have time to go the gym and wear funky leggings with all these demands!! :lol:

But the leggings have returned this week, yay, will get new legging pics soon. :thumb:


----------



## H10dst

That sounds like a good mix of pics. I'll hang around a bit longer and see what pops up....


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> That sounds like a good mix of pics. I'll hang around a bit longer and see what pops up....


Well I think this covers boobies and a bikini of sorts....



And this sort of covers naked and shaved I reckon.......



:thumb:


----------



## H10dst

Err yeah that covers everything, and I'm out.....again


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Err yeah that covers everything, and I'm out.....again


Wait, I forgot the legging pic...


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks journal dives in popularity shocker. - ukm gazette


----------



## H10dst

Worst pictures ever!!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Keeks journal dives in popularity shocker. - ukm gazette


 :lol: Well everyone seemed to want pics......I provided pics. :lol:



H10dst said:


> Worst pictures ever!!


Why thank you!


----------



## H10dst

Not big or clever!!! We need legging shots and or female (non hairy) boobies. Or let's go mental and have some training talk?!?!?


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Not big or clever!!! We need legging shots and or female (non hairy) boobies. Or let's go mental and have some training talk?!?!?


 :lol: Leggings and training talk will commence shortly!! :thumb: The leggings are doing well with their training baby steps, finally! :bounce:


----------



## H10dst

Keeks said:


> :lol: Leggings and training talk will commence shortly!! :thumb: The leggings are doing well with their training baby steps, finally! :bounce:


You forgot boobies!!!!!


----------



## H10dst




----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> View attachment 154844


Jesus, that's quite an a$$!


----------



## Dai Jones

Patsy said:


> Thats fcuking rough tbh hahhaa... is that Dai? :lol:


you have been back 5mins and already I feel like negging you


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Jesus, that's quite an a$$!


+1 nice way to start the day ( can I say that?)


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you have been back 5mins and already I feel like negging you


Wooo, Team Taffy group hug?? Or you two can wrestle and I'll throw jelly on you! :lol:



Rykard said:


> +1 nice way to start the day ( can I say that?)


 :lol: Ha ha, course you can, it's squat motivation! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Wooo, Team Taffy group hug?? Or you two can wrestle and I'll throw jelly on you! :lol:
> 
> :


----------



## Keeks

A bit better week this week, although still getting quite a bit of pain but trying to ease off on painkillers as it seems like I'm just munching them for fun. I have done all gym sessions this week so far though, best I've done in approx 6 weeks so really happy with that but am feeling pretty worn out now it's Friday.

All sessions have been to ease me back in and have been taking it really easy, not pushing myself but have left the gym still feeling pretty beat. All done 3 x 10, with pretty light weights.

Monday - Quads

Leg extensions

Wide stance smith machine squats

Leg press

Tuesday - Shoulders

Standing lat rasies

Arnie press

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises

Wed - Bi's & Tri's

Reverse grip pull downs

Rope pull downs

Kick backs

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

21's

Thursday - Back

Seated row

Wide grip pull downs

Bent over rows

Close grip seated row

Will get a final weekend session in, hams & chest.

Happy Friday!


----------



## mal

jesus always moaning about something:laugh: iced buns are good painkillers:lol:


----------



## H10dst

Finally some training talk!!!


----------



## Rykard

yay training , just need the vids now lol


----------



## sxbarnes

Rykard said:


> yay training , just need the vids now lol


and pics!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> jesus always moaning about something:laugh: iced buns are good painkillers:lol:


 :lol: That's women for you, I'm being a right moaner at the minute.

Ha ha,  how's this for medicine?





Rykard said:


> yay training , just need the vids now lol


Well no one liked my pics, can you imagine what vids I'd post?! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> and pics!


You didn't like my pics and now you want more?! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Epic medicine today.......


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> :lol: That's women for you, I'm being a right moaner at the minute.
> 
> Ha ha, how's this for medicine?
> 
> View attachment 154914
> 
> 
> Well no one liked my pics, can you imagine what vids I'd post?! :lol:


what the h3ll is that!!!!!!!!!!!! a fish and chip baguette???

how do the macros stack up on that on (for future reference)


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Epic medicine today.......
> 
> View attachment 154915


Rock cake with Egg mayo?


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> what the h3ll is that!!!!!!!!!!!! a fish and chip baguette???
> 
> how do the macros stack up on that on (for future reference)


The best fish butty ever, with red sauce. :drool:

Well, it's a good balance of protein and carbs and well, I just make it fit. :whistling: :lol:



sxbarnes said:


> Rock cake with Egg mayo?


Scone with jam and cream. :drool:

FAT FRIDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> I just make it fit. :whistling: :lol:


 :scared:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> :scared:


Into my daily macros!!!!

Blatant lie^^^^ Macros are out the window on Fat Fridays! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Into my daily macros!!!!
> 
> Blatant lie^^^^ Macros are out the window on Fat Fridays! :thumb:


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: Friday


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: Friday


He just could have said "beer Friday" but nooooooooooooooooooooooooo........:laugh:

I've never had a fish buttie but I do like the look of that.....lol....my hips are screaming at me for even looking and my eyes are going...ohhhh yeaaahhhhhhh..... Hahaaaa...happy Friday Keeks...


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> He just could have said "beer Friday" but nooooooooooooooooooooooooo........:laugh:
> 
> I've never had a fish buttie but I do like the look of that.....lol....my hips are screaming at me for even looking and my eyes are going...ohhhh yeaaahhhhhhh..... Hahaaaa...happy Friday Keeks...


I usually have either fish & chips or a chip butty but there's a chippy near work that does the most amazing fish butties, they're absolute heaven! :drool:

Ha ha, my thighs are screaming at me after today. Happy Friday!


----------



## Keeks

The leggings are back, new leggings!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So a busy weekend and start to the week so only managed to get back to the gym on Wednesday for shoulders & chest, last night was arms and I am feeling that I'm getting my strength back slightly and not feeling as weak and pathetic as I have been, yay! It's always tough training in this heat anyway but this weeks sessions have been pretty decent which I was surprised at but happy with.

Shoulders & Chest - All done 3 x 10

Standing lat raises

Arnie press

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises

Chest

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Bi's & Tris - All 3 x 10

V-bar pushdowns

Reverse grip pulldowns

Rope pulldowns

EZ bar preacher curls

DB curls (vertical grip)

Concentration curls

Haven't weighed myself for a few weeks and decided to step on the scales this morning, feeling quite flabby and looking cr4p at the minute and it turns out I've dropped more weight :thumbdown: I'll have no muscle left at this rate! Anyway, diet has been clean and consistent this week which again I'm happy about with today is fat Friday 

Feel like I'm getting into the swing of things again now, FINALLY!!


----------



## Keeks




----------



## Keeks

My oomph is coming back!!! :bounce: Feeling motivated and ready to get my a$$ back in gear now, finally after what feels like ages. Think last weeks weigh in shocked me a lot, after putting on a few lbs on holiday I've lost approx 9-10lbs since and thats awful, so it really kicked started things and I'm also feeling pretty much ok now after being ill which I'm over the moon about, no more moaning!! 

Anyway, busy weekend so only got to the gym yesterday for legs and back and my legs are in bits this morning, walking like an alien :lol:but feels good!

Also went to Bolton on Saturday to watch the Bolton Strongman comp which was ace, with women also competing this year. Some beasts there, this guy was huge!



And the shows sponsor had this car which is going for a speed record later in the year



Great day out. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

good to hear ya mojo is back


----------



## TELBOR

Caught up, some epic cheat meals lol.

Never seen a fish butty though :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> good to hear ya mojo is back


Thank you, I'll make sure it stays this time! 



R0BLET said:


> Caught up, some epic cheat meals lol.
> 
> Never seen a fish butty though :lol:


Lol, Fat Fridays are the best! 

What?!?! You are kidding right? Thought it was only southern folk that couldn't understand out great northern food. They're immense! :drool:

And how you doing anyway?


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Thank you, I'll make sure it stays this time!
> 
> Lol, Fat Fridays are the best!
> 
> What?!?! You are kidding right? Thought it was only southern folk that couldn't understand out great northern food. They're immense! :drool:
> 
> And how you doing anyway?


Oh we have some weird meals here but never seen a mini fish on a baguette lol.

May have to give it a try 

Not bad thanks, feeling better and nailing training  Docs tomorrow for bloods.


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Oh we have some weird meals here but never seen a mini fish on a baguette lol.
> 
> May have to give it a try
> 
> Not bad thanks, feeling better and nailing training  Docs tomorrow for bloods.


You need to try it, awesome. Soft baguette and red sauce. And it was mega, not mini!

Good good, glad you're feeling better and training is going well. Good luck for bloods, I need to go back this week for bloods too but just keep putting it off.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> You need to try it, awesome. Soft baguette and red sauce. And it was mega, not mini!
> 
> Good good, glad you're feeling better and training is going well. Good luck for bloods, I need to go back this week for bloods too but just keep putting it off.


I've never noticed baguettes in a chippy though lol

Get gone you great big poof :lol:

I may just call them for results tbh, can't be ****d with run around in the morning before work!


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I've never noticed baguettes in a chippy though lol
> 
> Get gone you great big poof :lol:
> 
> I may just call them for results tbh, can't be ****d with run around in the morning before work!


Special chippy for us special northern folk. 

I am 1100% not a poof, I can guarantee that and I'm defo not big! :lol: I will though, need to so I will but like you said, it's a faff going back and back again.

Well I hope all is ok anyway.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Special chippy for us special northern folk.
> 
> I am 1100% not a poof, I can guarantee that and I'm defo not big! :lol: I will though, need to so I will but like you said, it's a faff going back and back again.
> 
> Well I hope all is ok anyway.


Yes...... Special :whistling:

Bigger than me with all those fish baguettes and cakes :lol:

They're annoying places, go in looking for answers and come out with more questions!!

Called em and they can give results/concerns over the phone


----------



## Lukehh

not going to lie i have thought about a fish roll every day since i seen that picture, the fact im cutting makes it even worse :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Yes...... Special :whistling:
> 
> Bigger than me with all those fish baguettes and cakes :lol:
> 
> They're annoying places, go in looking for answers and come out with more questions!!
> 
> Called em and they can give results/concerns over the phone


Yep, special just like my special plates. :lol:

Ha ha, bigger as in flabbier, defo need to kick the Fat Fridays in to touch.

Exactly, so frustrating! I've seen 5 docs in the last few weeks, all with different things to say, just confuses me so much and then I start thinking do they really know what they're doing if they're asking me why the other doc hasn't said/done this etc, I'm not the doctor!!! And yes, end up with more questions and confusion than at the start. :confused1:

That's good then, at least you don't have to make another trip there. Hope its good news.



Lukehh said:


> not going to lie i have thought about a fish roll every day since i seen that picture, the fact im cutting makes it even worse :cursing:


 :lol: Oh dear. I've been thinking about it too because they're just so darn good, but going to be good this week and resist Fat Friday so no pics this week. :thumb: It's awful when dieting and you read journals with food pics, I used to sit practically drooling at my screen. Hope it's going well anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Ace little treat last night



Very impressed with the choc mint zero syrup. :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ace little treat last night
> 
> View attachment 155604
> View attachment 155605
> 
> 
> Very impressed with the choc mint zero syrup. :drool:


someone said lidl was doing quark and cheap but I am yet to find it


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> someone said lidl was doing quark and cheap but I am yet to find it


Was it in here? As it was the jelly sachets that Lidl were doing cheap that someone mentioned.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Was it in here? As it was the jelly sachets that Lidl were doing cheap that someone mentioned.


O not sure now I'm sure they said quark


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> O not sure now I'm sure they said quark


You're confusing me now! :lol: Saino's for quark!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You're confusing me now! :lol: :thumbup1:


easely done :laugh:


----------



## Rykard

local coop has now started doing quark too


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> easely done :laugh:


Oi!!! Harsh!!!

But true. :lol:



Rykard said:


> local coop has now started doing quark too


Ahh cool, get stocked up. :thumb: Is it their own make?


----------



## Rykard

it isn't their own brand as far as i can remember, i'll to remember to post it when we get some more


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> it isn't their own brand as far as i can remember, i'll to remember to post it when we get some more


Cool, thanks. :thumbup1:


----------



## eezy1

i hate the quark morrisons do now. the consistency isnt right for me. tescos are stocking a diff brand now and its perfect


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> i hate the quark morrisons do now. the consistency isnt right for me. tescos are stocking a diff brand now and its perfect


Really?! I like the Morrisons stuff but Saino's is best and cheaper too. Will have to try Tesco's different brand though, just don't go there much.


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Really?! I like the Morrisons stuff but Saino's is best and cheaper too. Will have to try Tesco's different brand though, just don't go there much.


i like my quark properly set. i find morrisons can be a bit runny


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> i like my quark properly set. i find morrisons can be a bit runny


Ahh, I like it a little bit runnier and Morrisons is that bit runnier.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Really?! I like the Morrisons stuff but Saino's is best and cheaper too. Will have to try Tesco's different brand though, just don't go there much.


Asda are doing their own quark now. It's as good as the Sainsbury one IMO and its cheaper


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Ahh, I like it a little bit runnier and Morrisons is that bit runnier.


quark connoisseur`s be us :beer:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Asda are doing their own quark now. It's as good as the Sainsbury one IMO and its cheaper


I think someone mentioned this a while ago but couldn't get it from my local Asda, may have to try again.



eezy1 said:


> quark connoisseur`s be us :beer:


 :thumb:


----------



## Andy0902

@Keeks

So I've been to Tesco's and got myself some tubs of Quark thanks to this thread.

What am I supposed to do with it? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Andy0902 said:


> @Keeks
> 
> So I've been to Tesco's and got myself some tubs of Quark thanks to this thread.
> 
> What am I supposed to do with it? :confused1: :lol:


Rub it into your scrotum, serious gainz!


----------



## Andy0902

R0BLET said:


> Rub it into your scrotum, serious gainz!


Will you make a video so we can all see the correct technique?


----------



## Keeks

Andy0902 said:


> @Keeks
> 
> So I've been to Tesco's and got myself some tubs of Quark thanks to this thread.
> 
> What am I supposed to do with it? :confused1: :lol:


Yay, fantastic!!! Another convert hopefully!

Here's a few recipes, sweet and savoury.

Pesto, quark and chicken pasta

Ingredients:

Quark

Low cal cooking oil spray

3 Peppers

Onion

Cherry Tomatoes

Jar of Pesto

Chicken

Cooked Pasta

Chop the onion, peppers and cherry tomatoes, then soften in a pan with the cooking oil spray. Once softened, add some of the pesto and quark, mix all together and heat gently for a minute or two. Cook the chicken separately, then add to the sauce.

Cook pasta and serve.

Amount of pesto/quark etc can be adjusted depending on taste. Also, red or green pest can be used, both taste amazing.

Quark Quiche

1/2 Tub of quark

3 egg whites

1 full egg

Chopped onion/peppers/spinach/cherry tomatoes

Grated cheese (optional)

Mix the quark and eggs, and pour over the chopped veg in an oven proof dish, top with cheese and over cook for about 20 minutes, 200c, yummy quark quiche.

Quark mousse pudding

Quark - approx. 2 dollops

2 egg whites & 1 full egg

Scoop of protein powder

Mix all toghether, put in a microwave bowl and microwave it for between 60-90 seconds. If done for about 60 seconds, you get an oozing middle, then longer its done for, the less runny it will be.

This is amazing with TPW Lemon Shortcake protein, the runny middle is out of this world.

Banana quark cake

3 Bananas

2 dollops of quark

40g dry oats

Scoop or protein (banana, bannoffe pie, vanilla or chocolate work well)

2 egg whites

1 full egg

Splash of coconut milk (optional)

Put all ingredients in a blender, blend until batter type consistency then put in a tin in the over for approx 30-40 mins 200C and voila, the most amazing banana cake. 001_smile.gif

Quark bread & butter pudding

1/2 Tub of quark

2 egg whites

1 full egg

Scoop of protein (Vanilla, chocolate or caramel etc work best)

1 Slice of wholemeal bread

Whisk all ingredients apart from the bread, which you tear up into small pieces, cover in peanut butter or chocolate spread if being naughty, put the pieces in oven dish, pour the mixture over and put it in the oven for about 20 minutes, 200c and all done, delish!!!

Mini Quark cheesecakes

Quark

Oat cakes

Sweetener

Whey/flavouring

Mix the quark with the flavouring/whey, this works well with lemon whey or flavouring. Mash the oat cakes so they're like a crumble base, and you can use either a little coconut/evoo oil to bind it slightly if required, also add a little sweetener. Pat down in a little dish then add the quark topping. Either let set in the fridge for a while or get stuck in straight away!

It's also nice with whey or flavouring, and The Protein Works zero syrups are nice with it too. You can also mix it with a sachet of sugar free jelly, make the jelly and set as usual and you've got a nice protein low cal, low carb jelly.

Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Rub it into your scrotum, serious gainz!


Oh buggger, I seem to be missing a scrotum! :sad:



Andy0902 said:


> Will you make a video so we can all see the correct technique?


 :lol: X2, I wanna see this!


----------



## Rykard

wasn't there a thread with quark recipes around?


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> wasn't there a thread with quark recipes around?


Yeah I think there's been a few, I copied & pasted the above.

Also when searching for quark threads, I had replied to most of them. :lol:


----------



## Andy0902

Keeks said:


> Yay, fantastic!!! Another convert hopefully!
> 
> Here's a few recipes, sweet and savoury.
> 
> Pesto, quark and chicken pasta
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Quark
> 
> Low cal cooking oil spray
> 
> 3 Peppers
> 
> Onion
> 
> Cherry Tomatoes
> 
> Jar of Pesto
> 
> Chicken
> 
> Cooked Pasta
> 
> Chop the onion, peppers and cherry tomatoes, then soften in a pan with the cooking oil spray. Once softened, add some of the pesto and quark, mix all together and heat gently for a minute or two. Cook the chicken separately, then add to the sauce.
> 
> Cook pasta and serve.
> 
> Amount of pesto/quark etc can be adjusted depending on taste. Also, red or green pest can be used, both taste amazing.
> 
> Quark Quiche
> 
> 1/2 Tub of quark
> 
> 3 egg whites
> 
> 1 full egg
> 
> Chopped onion/peppers/spinach/cherry tomatoes
> 
> Grated cheese (optional)
> 
> Mix the quark and eggs, and pour over the chopped veg in an oven proof dish, top with cheese and over cook for about 20 minutes, 200c, yummy quark quiche.
> 
> Quark mousse pudding
> 
> Quark - approx. 2 dollops
> 
> 2 egg whites & 1 full egg
> 
> Scoop of protein powder
> 
> Mix all toghether, put in a microwave bowl and microwave it for between 60-90 seconds. If done for about 60 seconds, you get an oozing middle, then longer its done for, the less runny it will be.
> 
> This is amazing with TPW Lemon Shortcake protein, the runny middle is out of this world.
> 
> Banana quark cake
> 
> 3 Bananas
> 
> 2 dollops of quark
> 
> 40g dry oats
> 
> Scoop or protein (banana, bannoffe pie, vanilla or chocolate work well)
> 
> 2 egg whites
> 
> 1 full egg
> 
> Splash of coconut milk (optional)
> 
> Put all ingredients in a blender, blend until batter type consistency then put in a tin in the over for approx 30-40 mins 200C and voila, the most amazing banana cake. 001_smile.gif
> 
> Quark bread & butter pudding
> 
> 1/2 Tub of quark
> 
> 2 egg whites
> 
> 1 full egg
> 
> Scoop of protein (Vanilla, chocolate or caramel etc work best)
> 
> 1 Slice of wholemeal bread
> 
> Whisk all ingredients apart from the bread, which you tear up into small pieces, cover in peanut butter or chocolate spread if being naughty, put the pieces in oven dish, pour the mixture over and put it in the oven for about 20 minutes, 200c and all done, delish!!!
> 
> Mini Quark cheesecakes
> 
> Quark
> 
> Oat cakes
> 
> Sweetener
> 
> Whey/flavouring
> 
> Mix the quark with the flavouring/whey, this works well with lemon whey or flavouring. Mash the oat cakes so they're like a crumble base, and you can use either a little coconut/evoo oil to bind it slightly if required, also add a little sweetener. Pat down in a little dish then add the quark topping. Either let set in the fridge for a while or get stuck in straight away!
> 
> It's also nice with whey or flavouring, and The Protein Works zero syrups are nice with it too. You can also mix it with a sachet of sugar free jelly, make the jelly and set as usual and you've got a nice protein low cal, low carb jelly.
> 
> Enjoy! :thumb:


Some epic recipe's there, thanks for that.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Oh buggger, I seem to be missing a scrotum! :sad:
> 
> :lol: X2, I wanna see this!


Works on lady bits too.

Video it and we will let you know if you're doing it right


----------



## Keeks

Andy0902 said:


> Some epic recipe's there, thanks for that.


Enjoy! :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> Works on lady bits too.
> 
> Video it and we will let you know if you're doing it right


No chance, that's a waste of quark!!

And besides, that's what baby oil is for! :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Enjoy! :beer:
> 
> No chance, that's a waste of quark!!
> 
> And besides, that's what baby oil is for! :lol:


 it's started again....


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> it's started again....


It's all this quark talk, I get easily excited! :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> It's all this quark talk, I get easily excited! :lol:


<goes for a cold shower>


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Enjoy! :beer:
> 
> No chance, that's a waste of quark!!
> 
> And besides, that's what baby oil is for! :lol:


Thats not a waste of Quark, its a serving suggestion :tongue: :drool:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats not a waste of Quark, its a serving suggestion :tongue: :drool:


 :lol: Hey, enough serving suggestions with my recipes! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

A decent week so far, training going well, actually really good and diet has been spot on. Monday was shoulders and chest, arms on Tuesday although I did want to do legs but they were still in bits from Sunday so did them last night as they had eased off. Haven't had doms like that for a while now and had to do my old trick of nipping to the loo at work to stretch and give them a rub as they kept stiffening up when sitting down. :lol:

So Monday, shoulders & chest, done heavy, 10 reps, 8 then 6.

Standing lat raises

Machine press

Rear delt raises

Front db raises

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Tuesday, tri's & bi's, heavy session, 10 reps, then 8, then 6.

V-bar push downs

Reverse grip bar pull downs

DB kickbacks

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

Concentration curls

I'm changing training slightly and going to do the leg sessions I used to do as I feel like they have gone back progress wise and the old leg sessions seemed to improve them.

So last nights leg session, and it was horrible!!! 

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 3 x 15 of each

SLDL's superset with wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15 of each

Abductors 3 x 20

Jump squats 3 x 30

Walking like an alien again!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Nightmare day yesterday with a few added blonde moments to finish it off, was in a right tizz, long day at work and was foooked by the time I got to the gym. Ok-ish session, not brill but then again, strength did seem ok considering so was happy enough.

Back - Heavy - 10 reps, then 8, then 6.

Seated row

Close grip pull downs

Wide grip pull downs

One arm db row

Finished off with hyps on a ball 3 x 20

Anyway, happy with how this week has gone, weigh-in this morning and weight has stayed the same, no more shrinkage ,and starting to feel like a look a little better in the mirror now.

So bloods again on Monday, a scan the Monday after and should be all good if everything comes back ok, happy days. Still feeling loads better, few twinges and not fully 100% but nearly there. And so to celebrate, the first of next years hen do is booked for Easter weekend, cant wait but will be taking it a lot easier than this year, that's for sure!


----------



## Keeks

Got an extra shoulders session in yesterday, did want to do legs but they were still sore from the session mid-week so did a high reps/low weight session, shoulders felt like there were on fire afterwards! Also tried The Protein Works Nitro Works Pre-workout and it gave a nice boost, so it was a really good session.

Shoulders

Standing lat raises 3 x 20

Arnie press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 20

Upright row 3 x 20

Front static db hold x 3 approx 30 seconds each hold

Nice four day week coming up as I'm off on Wednesday as it's my birthday, so changing days etc as will have Wednesday as a rest day, but hopefully looking to get a second legs session in at the weekend. I'm hopefully looking at getting in two legs and a possible 2nd shoulder session in now most weeks if I can, more liek I used to with just one rest day.


----------



## Rykard

have a great day xx


----------



## TELBOR

Happy Birthday :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Appy Burfday cheeks


----------



## sxbarnes

Hippo Burpday! Keeks:beer: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Thanks guys. :thumbup1:

Lunch at nandos, very excited!  Pics to follow.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Thanks guys. :thumbup1:
> 
> Lunch at nandos, very excited!  Pics to follow.


Surely an all you can eat buffet would be better than nandos. It's your birthday after all!


----------



## Rykard

Ginger Ben said:


> Surely an all you can eat buffet would be better than nandos. It's your birthday after all!


+1


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Surely an all you can eat buffet would be better than nandos. It's your birthday after all!


I'm all grown up now so I'm being sensible.

Yeah right! :lol:

Still never been to nandos so gonna give it a whirl and my workmates got me nandos vouchers. And besides, saving myself for super fat Friday at work.......Dominos!


----------



## Sharpy76

Happy birthday @Keeks!!!!

Have a good'un:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Many happy returns of the day. X


----------



## biglbs

21 today!

Happy birthday sweets xx


----------



## Keeks

Thanks everyone for the birthday messages. Had a lovely day and finally at the age of 25 and a bit, I today lost my Nandos virginity and it was lovely.


----------



## Keeks

Training yet again has taken a bit of a back seat at the minute, got a lot on so just managed three sessions this week, and probably the same for next week too. Diet hasn't been that great either but hey ho, just one of those things. Although I've bought a dress for my brothers wedding in 6 weeks so really have to stay a similar size so I fit into it!

Anyway, got to the gym Monday and Tuesday, arms one day and shoulders & chest the other but cant remember which day was which or the sessions properly but did heavy sessions, similar to the usual (old age kicking in:lol

Did legs & back this morning as follows:

Legs

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Jump squats 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

SLDL's superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 10 of each

Back

Seated row 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 15 holding every 5th rep

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20

On the plus side of things, been using Melatonin now for about three weeks and I'm actually sleeping!!!!  It's great, feels so amazing to sleep a decent nights sleep with only the odd night of interrupted sleep. :thumb: Haven't slept as well in probably close to a year!


----------



## Keeks

How the hell is it only Tuesday?!?!?! Hectic week so far and no gym yet either. Hopefully will get there tomorrow but as for tonight, I'm cuddling my boy in bed as he was admitted into the vets again yesterday with his diabetes. After bloods etc and being on a drip overnight, I picked him up tonight and he seems to be ok and very glad to be home.


----------



## biglbs

I may get some melatonin...sleep is awfull at mo,any good dreams?


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I may get some melatonin...sleep is awfull at mo,any good dreams?


Would highly recommend it. I never sleep well during prep, so always put my insomnia down to that last year but since then sleep has been awful still, it's been driving me mad. Anyway, had a stint on sleepers, but knew I was too reliant on them so tried these at 5mg per night and they have seriously sorted my sleep out so far.

Still get the odd night where I wake up etc, but if I do, get back to sleep soon after. Miracle!!!!! 

Dreams, I always have bizarre dreams and they've continued, so all good as I love dreams! :thumb:


----------



## eezy1

Keeks said:


> Thanks everyone for the birthday messages. Had a lovely day and finally at the age of 25 and a bit, I today lost my Nandos virginity and it was lovely.
> 
> View attachment 156101


pah! call that a Nandos. This is a Nandos


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Would highly recommend it. I never sleep well during prep, so always put my insomnia down to that last year but since then sleep has been awful still, it's been driving me mad. Anyway, had a stint on sleepers, but knew I was too reliant on them so tried these at 5mg per night and they have seriously sorted my sleep out so far.
> 
> Still get the odd night where I wake up etc, but if I do, get back to sleep soon after. Miracle!!!!!
> 
> Dreams, I always have bizarre dreams and they've continued, so all good as I love dreams! :thumb:


Thanks darling x


----------



## Keeks

eezy1 said:


> pah! call that a Nandos. This is a Nandos
> 
> View attachment 156458


Ha ha, that looks epic.....but the chips are touching the chicken!! mg: :lol:



biglbs said:


> Thanks darling x


Hope either way, your sleep settles. X


----------



## Keeks

TFI Friday!!!! :bounce: :beer: :bounce: Manic week so more than ready for a chilled weekend!

Boris seems to be well on the mend now and slightly milking it, bless him, he's got me wrapped round his little paw but I'm just glad he's ok so I don't mind at all. 

Had my scan on Monday and all ok with my kidneys, no more stones and good bloods so very happy! Just got to go back to the docs and see if they want to do another scan for something to do with my gallbladder but other than that, all good! :thumb:

Got to the gym on Wednesday for shoulders & chest, then back last night.

Shoulders - All done heavy, 10, 8 & 8 reps

Standing lat raises

Arnie press

Rear delt raises

Front plate raises

Chest

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Back - All done heavy, 10, 8 & 6 reps

Seated row

Close grip pulldowns

Bent over row

Wide grip pulldowns

Finished with hyps on a ball 3 x 25, lower back pumps were unreal!

Just wanting some consistency back really now, so will see how things go and try and properly get things back on track......AGAIN! :lol:

Now for serious fat Friday!!!!  10am chocolate orange brownies, why not?!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> TFI Friday!!!! :bounce: :beer: :bounce: Manic week so more than ready for a chilled weekend!
> 
> Boris seems to be well on the mend now and slightly milking it, bless him, he's got me wrapped round his little paw but I'm just glad he's ok so I don't mind at all.
> 
> Had my scan on Monday and all ok with my kidneys, no more stones and good bloods so very happy! Just got to go back to the docs and see if they want to do another scan for something to do with my gallbladder but other than that, all good! :thumb:
> 
> Got to the gym on Wednesday for shoulders & chest, then back last night.
> 
> Shoulders - All done heavy, 10, 8 & 8 reps
> 
> Standing lat raises
> 
> Arnie press
> 
> Rear delt raises
> 
> Front plate raises
> 
> Chest
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> Incline db flies
> 
> Back - All done heavy, 10, 8 & 6 reps
> 
> Seated row
> 
> Close grip pulldowns
> 
> Bent over row
> 
> Wide grip pulldowns
> 
> Finished with hyps on a ball 3 x 25, lower back pumps were unreal!
> 
> Just wanting some consistency back really now, so will see how things go and try and properly get things back on track......AGAIN! :lol:
> 
> Now for serious fat Friday!!!!  10am chocolate orange brownies, why not?!


 :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

saw this on fb, thought of you :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> saw this on fb, thought of you :laugh:


OMG!!! Soooo cute!!

Crazy cat lady.....funnily enough that's what some of my mates call me, not sure why?! :whistling:


----------



## jackdaw

Happy birthday!


----------



## Keeks

jackdaw said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good news on Boris and your scan keeks. Have a good fat Friday and good weekend


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Good news on Boris and your scan keeks. Have a good fat Friday and good weekend


Thanks Ben, relieved anyway! Fat Friday's ace so far and will continue. 

Cheers, have a good weekend too. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Superb consistency today.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Bloody good effort!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Superb consistency today.
> 
> View attachment 156553
> 
> 
> View attachment 156554


What are those long thin things? and what flavour are your balls?


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody good effort!


Well I did say I wanted to be consistent. :lol: I might also add the cake was a late morning snack, not even for dessert!



sxbarnes said:


> What are those long thin things? and what flavour are your balls?


 :lol: Gotta love McD's fries!

And my balls......cheesy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Well I did say I wanted to be consistent. :lol: I might also add the cake was a late morning snack, not even for dessert!
> 
> :lol: Gotta love McD's fries!
> 
> And my balls......cheesy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I knew youd like cheesy balls


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> I knew youd like cheesy balls


 :lol: I actually lol'ed at work, cheesy balls indeed. :lol:


----------



## Dan94

Keeks said:


> :lol: I actually lol'ed at work, cheesy balls indeed. :lol:


That's enough about Chelsea.. he has clearly talking about the food balls in the pic :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dan94 said:


> That's enough about Chelsea.. he has clearly talking about the food balls in the pic :lol:


 :lol: Lol'ed again, I've had to develop a fake cough at work. :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Dan94 said:


> That's enough about Chelsea.. he has clearly talking about the food balls in the pic :lol:


Food balls????


----------



## Keeks

Perfect finish to fat Friday :drool:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Who doesn't love a whopper


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Who doesn't love a whopper


 :lol: These whoppers were in fact chocolatey peanutty balls, more balls! :lol: :lol:

Jesus, I need to grow up! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: These whoppers were in fact chocolatey peanutty balls, more balls! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Jesus, I need to grow up! :lol:


So cheesey balls Friday, malty balls Saturday. What balls Sunday?


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> So cheesey balls Friday, malty balls Saturday. What balls Sunday?


Ha ha, no balls today, all those were yesterday's balls.


----------



## Keeks

Both planned gym sessions done this weekend, legs on Saturday, then arms yesterday. Leg session was brutal, and they are very much in bits.

Legs

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Jump squats 3 x 30

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Pelvic lifts 3 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 5 x 20

Had to go sideways down the stairs after, legs were shaking like mad!!! :lol:

Arms - Alll done heavy, 10, 8 & 8 reps

Tri's

Machine dips

Rope pulldowns

Lying kickbacks

Bi's

Seated db curls with vertical grip

Concentration curls

EZ Bar 21's - 3 sets

Also went for a massage on Saturday which ended up being torture! Had a lot of tension around shoulders/upper back so wasn't relaxing at all but feel better for it.

Hopefully will have a more settled and consistent week with training & diet, no fat Friday this week, 100%! :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Whats up Keeksy, hows things?

I received my order of them zero syrups last week, omg they are a life saver on pancakes aint they! the butterscotch is my fav

Hope all is well in quarkland


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Whats up Keeksy, hows things?
> 
> I received my order of them zero syrups last week, omg they are a life saver on pancakes aint they! the butterscotch is my fav
> 
> Hope all is well in quarkland


Alright Patsy!! All good thanks, hectic/busy chasing my tail but good and looking forward to a long bank holiday weekend! :bounce:

Ahh glad you like them, they're ace aren't they?! I also use them on normal treats too, had some of the blueberry sauce on cheesecake, lovely.  Lifesaver when dieting though!

Hows things with you anyway? All good I hope? Getting back into training ok?


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Alright Patsy!! All good thanks, hectic/busy chasing my tail but good and looking forward to a long bank holiday weekend! :bounce:
> 
> Ahh glad you like them, they're ace aren't they?! I also use them on normal treats too, had some of the blueberry sauce on cheesecake, lovely.  Lifesaver when dieting though!
> 
> Hows things with you anyway? All good I hope? Getting back into training ok?


All good here, just a bit tired from getting back into it all plus ive just started TRT dosing aswell so that drains me with the ups and downs in the day plus with my studying and exam prep... you know how it is lol

BTW i have found a perfect way to make protein pancakes...

You need a small frying pan, add 1 teaspoon of extra v coconut oil in pan and it must be on low heat, mix 1 egg, 1 scoop of whey, 50ml of milk, and crush some hazelnuts and mix it all up in a jug, pour small portions in the pan as they cook easier, now heres the trick... cook for 30 seconds on either side and the inside stays nice and moist and not dry, add your syrup and you good to go, these are the best ones and method ive tried so far! should get about 4 out of that mix too.

Have them for supper every evening lol :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:
 

> All good here, just a bit tired from getting back into it all plus ive just started TRT dosing aswell so that drains me with the ups and downs in the day plus with my studying and exam prep... you know how it is lol
> 
> BTW i have found a perfect way to make protein pancakes...
> 
> You need a small frying pan, add 1 teaspoon of extra v coconut oil in pan and it must be on low heat, mix 1 egg, 1 scoop of whey, 50ml of milk, and crush some hazelnuts and mix it all up in a jug, pour small portions in the pan as they cook easier, now heres the trick... cook for 30 seconds on either side and the inside stays nice and moist and not dry, add your syrup and you good to go, these are the best ones and method ive tried so far! should get about 4 out of that mix too.
> 
> Have them for supper every evening lol :tongue:


Glad you're good. Eeek, does sound busy but better to be busy than bored I reckon, although get your rest in too! What exam is it? Good luck anyway. I've been feeling it too with training, doms after every single session lately as just haven't been training consistently for well over two months, but back on it now. :thumbup1:

OMG, they sound ace and what I'm going to have for supper tonight I think! Although I don't have any hazlenuts, but I do have some hazelnut butter which hopefully may work?! Will give it a go anyway and report back, I'm well excited now, lol!


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Glad you're good. Eeek, does sound busy but better to be busy than bored I reckon, although get your rest in too! What exam is it? Good luck anyway. I've been feeling it too with training, doms after every single session lately as just haven't been training consistently for well over two months, but back on it now. :thumbup1:
> 
> OMG, they sound ace and what I'm going to have for supper tonight I think! Although I don't have any hazlenuts, but I do have some hazelnut butter which hopefully may work?! Will give it a go anyway and report back, I'm well excited now, lol!


Its the Cisco Networking exams Keeks, its not easy either so it helps being sober these days lol

Hazelnut butter is good but i add raw nuts as i like the crunch in the pancakes but any nut butter works too :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Its the Cisco Networking exams Keeks, its not easy either so it helps being sober these days lol
> 
> Hazelnut butter is good but i add raw nuts as i like the crunch in the pancakes but any nut butter works too :thumb:


What's Cisco Networking? Well good luck and hope all goes well. Its hard work going back to studying but worth it though.

Will get some hazlenuts and try it like that, failed last night but will defo be trying them over the next few days. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

'puter networking stuff


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> 'puter networking stuff


Ahh, I see, bet that is hard work then, computers always confuddle me.


----------



## Patsy

Keeks said:


> Ahh, I see, bet that is hard work then, computers always confuddle me.


They do me too, its a lot of reading, watching tutorial vids and practical.. trust me if i wasnt sober these days it wouldnt happen lol


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> They do me too, its a lot of reading, watching tutorial vids and practical.. trust me if i wasnt sober these days it wouldnt happen lol


Heck, it'll be worth it and well done for doing it and staying sober, an achievement in itself. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

So far this week, all sessions done as planned but with just a switch of days. Planned to do high reps this week and have been in bits!!! Since changing leg sessions back to the old sessions, my doms have only just worn off by the time I'm training legs again, but know it's what they need.

Monday I did shoulders as follows:

Standing lat rasies 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 20 superset with db press 3 x 20

Rear felt raises 3 x 20

Front plate raises 3 x 20

Front static db hold til failure

Tuesday I did plan to do legs but they were still sore so switched and did back:

Daffy pull downs 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Close grip pulldowns 3 x 20

Seated row 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Bent over row 3 x 20

Hyps on a ball 3 x 30

Terrible back doms ever since, in places I didn't even know existed!!

Wednesday - Legs  :bounce: :cursing:

Walking lunges 3 x 40

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Pelvic lifts on a ball superset with leg curls on a ball 4 x 15 of each

Jump squats 3 x 30

SLDL's superset with leg curls 4 x 15 of each

Walking lunges 3 x 20

Destroyed, that is all. :crying:

Arms tonight, with a chest and second shoulder session on Saturday. Did want to be doing more legs but out on an all day sesh on Sunday and did not fancy walking like a moron in heels all day. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Rest day today and it's needed. Sore just about everywhere so a long hot Jacuzzi is on the cards tonight. Arms last night, another high rep session, and they felt like there were on fire about to explode, ace session.

Tri's & bi's - All done 3 x 20

V-bar pushdowns

Reverse grip pulldowns

DB kickbacks

Seated db curls

Cable rope curls

EZ bar curls

Will do chest and another shoulders session tomorrow then that's it for this week, a full five sessions done, woo hoo! :thumb: Diet has been better this week so all in all a decent week. Ache like mad but it's been good to have a change.

Also had an email from my bikini lady and she's no longer doing them :sad: Sounds daft but I'm gutted!! She was amazing and always loved that part of prep, so its disappointing knowing that that part of prep is gone. I know a lot more are doing bikinis now but she was so nice and just loved her bikinis, the cut and style of them, everything was always spot on.

Anyway, excited for bank holiday weekend madness, first time I've been out in ages and may try and have a few drinkies but won't be going mad, will just be nice to catch up with my mates and have a laugh. :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

What are you gonna call your bikini lady when she no longer does bikinis?


----------



## Rykard

sxbarnes said:


> What are you gonna call your bikini lady when she no longer does bikinis?


lady?


----------



## sxbarnes

Rykard said:


> lady?


I was thinking naked lady


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> What are you gonna call your bikini lady when she no longer does bikinis?


Lady what make me sad lady. :sad:



Rykard said:


> lady?


 :lol: Yes, lady for short.


----------



## Keeks

So Saturday I got a second shoulders & chest session done, slightly different session to the first one in the week, slightly heavier but done at 15 reps.

Chest

Incline db press 3 x 20

Incline db flies 3 x 20

Seated lat raises 3 x 15

Arnie press 3 x 15

Standing lat raises 3 x 15

Wide grip upright row 3 x 15

Sunday & Monday were rest days as I went out on Sunday so had a super lazy day yesterday.  Took it easy drink wise but had the most amazing cocktail......



Peanut butter martini served with a reeses :drool:

Down side, fish foot has flared up again, not really bad but the worst flare up for a long while now, silly high shoes. :cursing: Complete rest yesterday but it's pretty sore still. Taking it easy, strapping it up and using Ibuprofen gel on it so hopefully should should ease in a few days.

Will change training days slightly this week and do legs on Saturday just to give my foot a bit more time to ease off and I also have a bit more energy about me on a Saturday morning.

So shoulders again tonight, heavy week.

Standing lat raises 10, 8, 6 reps

Machine press 10, 8, 6 reps

Seated lat raises 10, 8, 6 reps

Rear delt raises with horizontal grip 10, 8, 6 reps

Front bar raises 10, 8, 8 reps

Arms tomorrow then back on Thursday.


----------



## Keeks

Finally got round to making pancakes last night. I used coconut oil for the pan, one egg, scoop of vanilla whey and a teaspoon of dark choc and hazelnut spread. Topped with The Protein Works zero syrups, amazing! :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Finally got round to making pancakes last night. I used coconut oil for the pan, one egg, scoop of vanilla whey and a teaspoon of dark choc and hazelnut spread. Topped with The Protein Works zero syrups, amazing! :drool:
> 
> View attachment 157341
> View attachment 157342


sounds good


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Finally got round to making pancakes last night. I used coconut oil for the pan, one egg, scoop of vanilla whey and a teaspoon of dark choc and hazelnut spread. Topped with The Protein Works zero syrups, amazing! :drool:
> 
> View attachment 157341
> View attachment 157342


hungry now :-(


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> sounds good


Was flipping :lol: fantastic and non-claggy!! :lol:



Rykard said:


> hungry now :-(


Me too, I need more pancakes. Might make a pancake sandwich tonight. :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Was flipping :lol: fantastic and non-claggy!! :lol: :


nor was mine


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Finally got round to making pancakes last night. I used coconut oil for the pan, one egg, scoop of vanilla whey and a teaspoon of dark choc and hazelnut spread. Topped with The Protein Works zero syrups, amazing! :drool:
> 
> View attachment 157341
> View attachment 157342


Now that looks like a


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> nor was mine


Course it was claggy, it had no topping!!! Although Patsy has brought a whole new meaning to claggy now. :thumbdown: :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Now that looks like a


 mg: A what?! There's this pic too but didn't think this looked that appetising....


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Course it was claggy, it had no topping!!! Although Patsy has brought a whole new meaning to claggy now. :thumbdown: :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


>


 :lol: You know what though Dai, claggy actually means the opposite of what I was saying!!! But still think it should mean dry and yak yak like. :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> mg: A what?! There's this pic too but didn't think this looked that appetising....
> View attachment 157353


..A typo...pmsl

no a plan ,,,pmsl


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> ..A typo...pmsl
> 
> no a plan ,,,pmsl


 :lol: And here was I thinking you actually meant it looked like a rolled up pancake!


----------



## Keeks

Last night's pancakes were amazing. Made the same way but without the choc and hazelnut spread. Topped with a layer of quark then butterscotch zero syrup then the second pancake put on top. Heavenly!


----------



## Keeks

Soooooo glad its Friday! :bounce: Absolute nightmare of a week at work, so stressful and although its been stressful for quite a while now, this week has been the ultimate a$$ of a week! It's got to me quite a bit and have felt slightly anxious with a bit of a tight feeling in my chest. Up to now I've adopted the s0d it approach and tried to just not let it get to me but caved a little this week, couldn't help it. Anyhooo, it's Friday and the s0d it feeling has returned and the smiles are back!!  Major plus though, still sleeping!!!! :thumb:

Trained as planned this week, arms on Wednesday and back last night. Decent sessions and a fantastic stress relief as it always is. By the time I've left the gym, I've felt back to normal-ish.

Diet has been a bit hit & miss, appetite has just slipped a bit with feeling stressed so just missed a few meals but other than that not too bad really.

Bi's & tri's - Done heavy, 10, 8, 6 reps

Machine dips

Reverse grip bar pull downs

Kickbacks

Seated db curls (horizontal grip)

Concentration curls

EZ bar 21's

Back

Daffy pull downs 3 x 10

Close grip pull downs 10, 8, 6 reps

Seated row 10, 8, 6 reps

One arm db row 10, 8, 6 reps (Did feel slight weakness in left side when doing these so didnt up weight for last 6 reps on left side but still did just 6 reps)

Hyps on a ball superset with lighter daffy pull downs 4 x 15 of each - Really finished back off.

Rest day today, legs tomorrow but fish foot's still not right so may adapt the session slightly and may possibly do a circuits session on Sunday.

:thumb:


----------



## Rykard

me too, off next week so will be getting back in the gym. Roll on 17:00


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> me too, off next week so will be getting back in the gym. Roll on 17:00


 :bounce: Approximately 297 minutes!!! :bounce:

Ahh good stuff, have a lovely week.


----------



## Keeks

Busy weekend with brothers weddingy stuff, sleeping and training, its flown by!

Saturday I did a circuits session, enjoyed it and think I will try and get one session in every 1 or 2 weeks.

I did 5 rounds of the following, 15 of each exercise and was fairly fooked after.

Dips on a bench

Press ups

Wide grip pull downs

Standing lat raises

DB curls

Reverse crunches on a bench

Leg extensions

Then went shopping with a shopping list for wedding stuff, shoes etc but got so stressed and forgot how much I hate shopping and people :cursing: so came back with zero wedding stuff, but did pick up health/beauty stuff and gym stuff. 

Had a lovely cat nap and still slept for over 10 hours on Saturday night, I'm loving this sleeping thing, its ace! 

Sunday I beasted legs, and wobbled around for hours after! Adapted session slightly missing out jump squats and lunges due to fish foot stilllllll not being right.

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Abductors 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 4 x 15 of each

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's superset with leg curls 4 x 15 of each

Legs in bits this morning, happy Monday!


----------



## mal

Circuit training is great,bombing round the gym hogging all the equipment

And mirrors! Gonna train like this over xmas for a couple of weeks:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Circuit training is great,bombing round the gym hogging all the equipment
> 
> And mirrors! Gonna train like this over xmas for a couple of weeks:thumb:


I used to do one session a week and enjoyed it, made a nice change and feels brutal in a good way, will defo be adding it back in again. Plus side for me is there's only me in the gym, so I can hog everything and there's no-one to bat an eyelid! 

Hope you're well anyway, and cool avi!


----------



## Keeks

Gun pic from tonight, not the best pic but for the first time in months I'm actually feeling a bit like I've not got stick arms anymore and getting my game head back on.


----------



## Patsy

Hiya Keeksy, hows things in Quarkville lately?

Just thought id let my fellow TT family know im gonna be stepping back from the forums for a while as i just dont have the time due to my exams and life just being busy and getting sidetracked with posting here and other boards is taking up a chunk of my time, time that could be better spent tbh.

Ill nip in from time to time and see how your all getting along

Patsy


----------



## Keeks

Patsy said:


> Hiya Keeksy, hows things in Quarkville lately?
> 
> Just thought id let my fellow TT family know im gonna be stepping back from the forums for a while as i just dont have the time due to my exams and life just being busy and getting sidetracked with posting here and other boards is taking up a chunk of my time, time that could be better spent tbh.
> 
> Ill nip in from time to time and see how your all getting along
> 
> Patsy


Hallo. All good thank you, hope things are all good with you.

Ahhhh, can well understand and all the best with your exams and things. And yes, you better had pop in on us from time to time, Keeks orders!! 

Well take care you and come back and let us know how exams etc go, and with more new pancake recipes etc if you come up with any.


----------



## Keeks

A better week this week, not feeling as anxious as I was last week, thank god, think I was just being a mard a$$ last week. :lol: Chilled out loads although gutted today as my work buddy has got a new job so today was her last day. We've worked together on and off for 4 years, a proper accounts double-act so devastated she's gone, but its given me that super ass-kick to move on to. Got a few days off over the next few weeks to go to agencys etc, get the ball rolling.

Really good week training, really pushed myself and surprised myself too with good weights, happy days. 

Monday was shoulders & chest, all done heavy, 10, 8 & 8 reps.

Standing lat raises

Arnie press

Seated lat raises

Rear delt raises

Incline db press

Incline db flies

Tuesday - arms, again same reps as above

Reverse grip pull downs

Rope pull downs

V-bar push downs

Lying kickbacks

Standing db curls

Cable rope curls

Preacher curls

X body hammers dropset, 20, 15, 10 reps

Arms were on fire, struggle to drive home with the shaking.

Back last night, same reps again

Daffy pull downs

Close grip pull downs

Seated row

One arm db row (no weakness in sholuder that I had last week)

Light daffy pull downs superset with hyps on a ball 3 x 15 of each to finish

Did want to do legs last night but they were still sore & tight from Sunday, so legs tonight, which is ace as super doms will hit on Saturday, just in time for a night out :thumb: If I've got time on Saturday I may fit in a circuit session, but if not, that's all for this week as Sunday is epic lazy day.


----------



## Keeks

Pure evil leg session last night, I can't walk properly today in a really bad but funny way!! Writing it down it doesn't seem like much but it was brutal. Think the last 3 exercises just battered me.

Single leg press 3 x 15 each leg

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 5 x 15 of each

SLDL's superset with wide stance SLDL's 5 x 15 of each

Leg press with feet high & wide dropset, 20, 15, 10 & 5 reps

Got on the floor to stretch after and couldn't get up, literally had to rock around to get the momentum to get up, pure comedy moment. :lol:

Need to be getting two leg sessions in a week so I can get used to them a bit more and dont have doms for as long, they're lasting 3-4 days. These are the sessions that I used to do and know that if I didn't get two sessions in, it just killed my legs for days after, adding the second session did help though.

My plan is to get a Saturday session in, then Tuesday, yes....Torture Tuesdays are coming back. 

And weighed in this morning which I haven't done for weeks and weight is creeping up again now, only by about 1 lb but every little helps:lol:, so again, not feeling quite as weak or pathetic anymore. Will review diet properly after the wedding in two weeks.

Happy fat Friday!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Pure evil leg session last night, I can't walk properly today in a really bad but funny way!! Writing it down it doesn't seem like much but it was brutal. Think the last 3 exercises just battered me.
> 
> Single leg press 3 x 15 each leg
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20
> 
> Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20
> 
> Leg curls on a ball superset with pelvic lifts 5 x 15 of each
> 
> SLDL's superset with wide stance SLDL's 5 x 15 of each
> 
> Leg press with feet high & wide dropset, 20, 15, 10 & 5 reps
> 
> Got on the floor to stretch after and couldn't get up, literally had to rock around to get the momentum to get up, pure comedy moment. :lol:
> 
> Need to be getting two leg sessions in a week so I can get used to them a bit more and dont have doms for as long, they're lasting 3-4 days. These are the sessions that I used to do and know that if I didn't get two sessions in, it just killed my legs for days after, adding the second session did help though.
> 
> My plan is to get a Saturday session in, then Tuesday, yes....Torture Tuesdays are coming back.
> 
> And weighed in this morning which I haven't done for weeks and weight is creeping up again now, only by about 1 lb but every little helps:lol:, so again, not feeling quite as weak or pathetic anymore. Will review diet properly after the wedding in two weeks.
> 
> Happy fat Friday!


awesome :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Loving these at the minute and the bbq ones are even nicer. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Day off today so this morning I trained legs.......



and nearly cried like a girl :crying: :cursing:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Never anybody else in your gym is there lol


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Never anybody else in your gym is there lol


Nope!!  Good job too as I finished that session with a ten minute star fish lie down in the middle of the gym. :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Day off today so this morning I trained legs.......
> 
> View attachment 158015
> 
> 
> and nearly cried like a girl :crying: :cursing:


Dat àss  :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Day off today so this morning I trained legs.......
> 
> View attachment 158015
> 
> 
> and nearly cried like a girl :crying: :cursing:


is it the pic or has your waist really slimed down :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Dat àss  :wub:


Dem squats  and dem fat Fridays 



Dai Jones said:


> is it the pic or has your waist really slimed down :thumbup1:


Ahh cheers Dai :thumbup1: but think it's an optical illusion, think bubble bum just makes it look like that.


----------



## Keeks

Epic love going on at the minute with these



Last night I had the choc flavour with a chopped up banana in, lovely.


----------



## Keeks

Legs have just about recovered from Monday, ready for a second beasting tonight. Tough tough sessions and definitely feeling them, but in a weird way, actually enjoying them.  Trying to get hot Jacuzzis in when I can as they do just help with soreness.

So Mondays session:

Single leg curls 4 x 10 each leg

Single leg press 4 x 15 each leg with foot high on plate

Wide stance smith machine squats 4 x 15 with a one second hold at the bottom

Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 30

Abductors 3 x 20

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's superset with leg curls 4 x 15 of each

Brutal, end of!! :cursing:

Shoulders & chest on Tuesday, similar session as usual, 10, 8 and 8 reps.

Last night was arms & abs, supersets.

Dips with db curls 3 x 10 of each

Rppe pull downs with cable rope curls 3 x 10 of each

Kickbacks (single arm) with concentration curls 3 x 10 of each

Dips on a bench to failure then same with x body hammers

Abs

Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 30

Happy with training this week. Legs again tonight with same exercises but just different reps etc. Still laying of walking lunges and jump squats as foots still not right, but its loads better, just being careful.


----------



## Keeks

So leg session last night, and it absolutely fooked me, so I just got into bed early and did not move. 

Lying leg curls - 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 25

Leg curls on a ball 4 x 25

SLDL's superset with wide stance SLDL's 5 x 15 of each

Rest day today which is very much needed, then back & abs tomorrow.

Another long weekend as I'm off again on Monday, happy days.


----------



## Keeks

Fat Friday :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

For lunch!! Outrageous!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> For lunch!! Outrageous!


Even more outrageous, it's on the menu for tomorrow night too!! :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Even more outrageous, it's on the menu for tomorrow night too!! :bounce:


Snap  half price when collected so I'm going large


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Snap  half price when collected so I'm going large


Ace, I'll show you mine if you show me yours! Mine will be another half & half, but not sure what yet. :lol: We still got ours half price today even delivered to work. :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ace, I'll show you mine if you show me yours! Mine will be another half & half, but not sure what yet. :lol: We still got ours half price today even delivered to work. :beer:


Deal 

Nice work maybe they are all half price at the moment then? Result


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Deal
> 
> Nice work maybe they are all half price at the moment then? Result


Yeah, must be, just think it must be ordered online to qualify for 50% off. Feel like they've been stalking me all week though on fb, email, text.......just plain cruel! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Another Monday off, I could get used to this! 

Legs this morning, ouch!!!

Single leg curls 3 x 20 each leg

Leg press with feet high & wide 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats 3 x 20 with a one second hold at the bottom

Pelvic lifts 4 x 30

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 20

SLDL's superset with leg curls 4 x 15 of each

Just been for a much needed full body massage which was ace. Back still full of tension and a it had a beasting on Saturdays with a great back session so the massage was great. 

Only working three days this week so will train Mon-Fri with the weekend off as its my brothers wedding. Will be doing a high rep week this week.


----------



## Keeks

Absolutely gutted!!! Spoke to the guy who has my gym last night and after years of talk of him getting rid of it, it's finally happening, beyond peed off! Not sure when it will be but probably in the next few weeks, so time to go to a normal gym and train with people. :thumbdown: Funky leggings will have to be toned down and no more lying star-shaped in the middle of the gym after legs! :lol:

There's one near me with a womens only section so will be giving that a go and hope that its ok. Looks a decent gym anyway but just hope the ladies section has decent weights etc.


----------



## sxbarnes

That is a shame Keeks, but it was noticed that you were the only person training there!!

Whats with these women only gyms... Get amongst the men, I promise you'll enjoy it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> That is a shame Keeks, but it was noticed that you were the only person training there!!
> 
> Whats with these women only gyms... Get amongst the men, I promise you'll enjoy it! :thumbup1:


Ha ha, tbh, for most of the four years I've been training there, there's mainly just been me, it's been perfect!

I'm scared, lol. I get quite self conscious and just feel more comfortable training in a womens only section, although the last one I tried, I clocked a few machines in the first and only session and they only had 8kg db's! mg: Fingers crossed that this one's better. :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, tbh, for most of the four years I've been training there, there's mainly just been me, it's been perfect!
> 
> I'm scared, lol. I get quite self conscious and just feel more comfortable training in a womens only section, although the last one I tried, I clocked a few machines in the first and only session and they only had 8kg db's! mg: Fingers crossed that this one's better. :thumbup1:


Yea, lets hope so. Probably try on a payg basis at first just in case its sh1t


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Yea, lets hope so. Probably try on a payg basis at first just in case its sh1t


The mens section is huge and looks awesome so I'm hoping for good things but yes, will just pay for one session first to suss it out.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> The mens section is huge and looks awesome so I'm hoping for good things but yes, will just pay for one session first to suss it out.


In4picsoflaststarfish


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Absolutely gutted!!! Spoke to the guy who has my gym last night and after years of talk of him getting rid of it, it's finally happening, beyond peed off! Not sure when it will be but probably in the next few weeks, so time to go to a normal gym and train with people. :thumbdown: Funky leggings will have to be toned down and no more lying star-shaped in the middle of the gym after legs! :lol:
> 
> There's one near me with a womens only section so will be giving that a go and hope that its ok. Looks a decent gym anyway but just hope the ladies section has decent weights etc.


What a bummer!!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> In4picsoflaststarfish


 :lol: Star fish gym floor selfie, complete with the loudest, funkiest leggings, done!!! :thumb:



R0BLET said:


> What a bummer!!


I know, proper proper gutted! Hey ho, might do me good with a change of equipment etc.


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> :lol: Star fish gym floor selfie, complete with the loudest, funkiest leggings, done!!! :thumb:
> 
> I know, proper proper gutted! Hey ho, might do me good with a change of equipment etc.


Deal


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Deal


Leggings going out in a blaze of funky print glory! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Serious doms this week, always do when I have a high rep week, everything aches, even biceps but I like the change and feel it does me good. Legs STILL sore from Mondays session, :cursing: won't be training them again until Monday now though.

Shoulders & abs Tuesday night

Standing lat raises 3 x 20

DB Press 3 x 20

Seated lat raises superset with db press 4 x 15 of each

Rear delt raises 3 x 20

Front plate raises 3 x 20

Abs - Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 30

Bi's & abs last night

Preacher curls 3 x 20

Cable rope curls 3 x 20

Alternate db curls 3 x 20

Hammers - dropset, 20, 15 and 10 reps

Abs - Reverse crunches on a bench 4 x 30

Back tonight then chest & tri's tomorrow.

Count down on now for a four day weekend!!!  Only just over an hour left! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks

Awesome little treat, crumpets with TPW 's zero syrups on :drool:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Awesome little treat, crumpets with TPW 's zero syrups on :drool:
> 
> View attachment 158717


you need to make a smiley face on the plate


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you need to make a smiley face on the plate


I always try and put smileys onto my pancakes but they always turn out more wtf faces.


----------



## Keeks

So an amazing weekend with my bro's wedding, was a perfect day and everything went smoothly, I was so happy for them, never seen him as happy and it really did melt my stone heart. 

Anyway, another Monday off, woo hoo and its needed as I'm still knackered from weekend. Double pre-workout this morning, got outside to my car and some little tinker has robbed the casing off the back of one of my wing mirrors :cursing: so that got me in a good state of anger to beast legs.

Legs

Lying leg curls 3 x 20 holding every 5th rep

Single leg press with foot high on plate 3 x 20 each leg

Abductors 3 x 20

Wide stance smith machine squats with a one second hold at the bottom 3 x 15

Pelvic lifts on a ball 4 x 25

SLDL's superset with wide stance SLDL's 4 x 15 of each

Fooked! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Awesome little treat, crumpets with TPW 's zero syrups on :drool:
> 
> View attachment 158717


Correct those are crumpets


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Correct those are crumpets


 :lol: That made me lol, yes they are crumpets. :lol:


----------



## LeVzi

mmmmmmmmmm crumpets. Smother them in nutella. Then run for the hills cos im going to eat them like a tazzmanian devil


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> mmmmmmmmmm crumpets. Smother them in nutella. Then run for the hills cos im going to eat them like a tazzmanian devil


Ha ha, or chocolate spread and peanut butter, Snickers crumpets :drool:

Hope you're well anyway.


----------



## Keeks

So this little tinkers been keeping me awake the last few nights, damn fish foot! :cursing:



It's not been right for a few weeks, then in heels and on my feet all day at the wedding, then the icing on the cake, stepped out of the car on Monday with heels on and went straight into a pot hole. 

It's more just a dull ache but it's very annoying!!!

Anyway, legs were done on Monday morning which is good and a decent week so far with upper body. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dan94

Hope the foot heals soon! How long has it been like that?


----------



## Keeks

Dan94 said:


> Hope the foot heals soon! How long has it been like that?


Thank you. Initially injured it two years ago, hurt it again last year dropping frozen fish fillets on it :lol: and now it's a real weak area. Only been like this since Monday though.

Need to practice what I preach and get some acupuncture! Been busy lately but will sort it soon.


----------



## Dan94

Keeks said:


> Thank you. Initially injured it two years ago, hurt it again last year dropping frozen fish fillets on it :lol: and now it's a real weak area. Only been like this since Monday though.
> 
> Need to practice what I preach and get some acupuncture! Been busy lately but will sort it soon.


Ouchies :laugh: How did you do it? Twist your ankle funny?


----------



## Rykard

know what you mean - i'm falling apart today too :-( gws


----------



## Keeks

Dan94 said:


> Ouchies :laugh: How did you do it? Twist your ankle funny?


Originally? I walked into the wooden foot of a foot stool thingey. This time I just stepped into the pot hole at an awkward angle, hurt like hell.



Rykard said:


> know what you mean - i'm falling apart today too :-( gws


Oh no, hope you're ok. Will have a catch up in your journal.


----------



## LeVzi

You hurt your foot by dropping fish fillets on it ? lmfao sorry hun but that's amazing 

I'm good thanks, fighting off tendonitis again, but fk it not stopping the training for that 

Hope you are well apart from the fishy foot problem  x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So this little tinkers been keeping me awake the last few nights, damn fish foot! :cursing:
> 
> View attachment 159029
> 
> 
> It's not been right for a few weeks, then in heels and on my feet all day at the wedding, then the icing on the cake, stepped out of the car on Monday with heels on and went straight into a pot hole.
> 
> It's more just a dull ache but it's very annoying!!!
> 
> Anyway, legs were done on Monday morning which is good and a decent week so far with upper body. :thumbup1:


frozen fish fillet related injury's are the sort of thing that can happen when you let little piggys go to market.

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> You hurt your foot by dropping fish fillets on it ? lmfao sorry hun but that's amazing
> 
> I'm good thanks, fighting off tendonitis again, but fk it not stopping the training for that
> 
> Hope you are well apart from the fishy foot problem  x


Yep, it was a pure comedy moment but it hurt like hell!! :lol: :cursing:

Glad you're good, and hope the tendonitis isn't too bad.

Yep, I'm good apart from the foot, lol. x



BestBefore1989 said:


> frozen fish fillet related injury's are the sort of thing that can happen when you let little piggys go to market.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon


 :lol: It's what you get when you're a clumsy clutz like I am!!

Thank you.


----------



## BestBefore1989

4 days with out posting!

Hope your OK Hun and have just been too busy visiting the acupuncturist ect to post


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> 4 days with out posting!
> 
> Hope your OK Hun and have just been too busy visiting the acupuncturist ect to post


Lol, thanks, just got things going on at the minute. Haven't got round to the acupuncture but foots eased a lot now anyway.

Hope your trainings going ok.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Lol, thanks, just got things going on at the minute. Haven't got round to the acupuncture but foots eased a lot now anyway.
> 
> Hope your trainings going ok.


Glad your OK 

Thanks for asking, its going good I think


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Lol, thanks, just got things going on at the minute. Haven't got round to the acupuncture but foots eased a lot now anyway.
> 
> Hope your trainings going ok.


I hought you would never 'PIN' pmsl.....be well girl!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I hought you would never 'PIN' pmsl.....be well girl!


Hey, I pin!



2 jabs, twice a day, ed.

Ok it's for these little monsters, but still. 



Hope you're well.


----------



## Rykard

that just reminds me of that vet show where the nordic blond couldn't inject the little kitten and kept sticking the needle all the way through :-(


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> that just reminds me of that vet show where the nordic blond couldn't inject the little kitten and kept sticking the needle all the way through :-(


Oh heck, that doesn't sound good! It's second nature jabbing these, they don't even bat an eyelid, bless em.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Hey, I pin!
> 
> View attachment 159303
> 
> 
> 2 jabs, twice a day, ed.
> 
> Ok it's for these little monsters, but still.
> 
> View attachment 159304
> 
> 
> Hope you're well.


You have a lovely...... I can't do it lol

Are they both diabetic?


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, that doesn't sound good! It's second nature jabbing these, they don't even bat an eyelid, bless em.


she was just starting as a vet and kept 'grabbing' too much skin .. it was kinda funny to watch the owners' reaction ..


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Hey, I pin!
> 
> View attachment 159303
> 
> 
> 2 jabs, twice a day, ed.
> 
> Ok it's for these little monsters, but still.
> 
> View attachment 159304
> 
> 
> Hope you're well.


Dem pussy gainz

There @roblet I did it


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> You have a lovely...... I can't do it lol
> 
> Are they both diabetic?


 :lol: I do have lovely cats! 

Yep, the grey one Boris got his mum pregnant so the other is his sister/daughter, so it must be in their family.



Rykard said:


> she was just starting as a vet and kept 'grabbing' too much skin .. it was kinda funny to watch the owners' reaction ..


Oh no, bet that was awful. It took a little getting used too, but after a few jabs, it's easy.



Ginger Ben said:


> Dem pussy gainz
> 
> There @roblet I did it


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Who doesn't want decent, erm, gains?! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :lol: I do have lovely cats!
> 
> Yep, the grey one Boris got his mum pregnant so the other is his sister/daughter, so it must be in their family.
> 
> Oh no, bet that was awful. It took a little getting used too, but after a few jabs, it's easy.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Who doesn't want decent, erm, gains?! :lol:


I've actually got a cat now! She's a little fcuker! I'm not a cat person one bit but my missus gave up her old cat to move in with me so ended up getting one!

I'm gonna get a rescue dog probably April/may next year. Hopefully a bulldog!


----------



## TELBOR

liam0810 said:


> I've actually got a cat now! She's a little fcuker! I'm not a cat person one bit but my missus gave up her old cat to move in with me so ended up getting one!
> 
> I'm gonna get a rescue dog probably April/may next year. Hopefully a bulldog!


A french bulldog


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I've actually got a cat now! She's a little fcuker! I'm not a cat person one bit but my missus gave up her old cat to move in with me so ended up getting one!
> 
> I'm gonna get a rescue dog probably April/may next year. Hopefully a bulldog!


Lol, we've always had siamese and they are little sods, real personalities but they're ace.

Aww, love bulldogs and french ones, well cool, but reckon pugs are my fave, would defo get a pug if I got a dog.



R0BLET said:


> A french bulldog


Love yours, he's so cute! More pics needed.


----------



## liam0810

R0BLET said:


> A french bulldog


already told you i want yours! i'm gonna report you in 5 months time to the RSPCA for intefering with it so that i can take it from you!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> already told you i want yours! i'm gonna report you in 5 months time to the RSPCA for intefering with it so that i can take it from you!


5 months time is good cos that way you can let Roblet dress it up for Halloween & Xmas! :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Hey, I pin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 jabs, twice a day, ed.
> 
> Ok it's for these little monsters, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're well.


Why aren't they the size of tigers now!

I love to sit stroking a soft pussy,soooo relaxing ,purrrrfect!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Why aren't they the size of tigers now!
> 
> I love to sit stroking a soft pussy,soooo relaxing ,purrrrfect!


I know, they should be! :lol: They even get chicken & tuna hand-fed by me at times when they're being awkward!

:lol: :blush: Oh ey, that made me lol. Yes, cats are very nice to stroke. :thumb:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> 5 months time is good cos that way you can let Roblet dress it up for Halloween & Xmas! :thumbup1:


yes like this


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> yes like this
> 
> View attachment 159316


OMG! That's so cool! @R0BLET, get one of these! Would keep it warm in winter too!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> OMG! That's so cool! @R0BLET, get one of these! Would keep it warm in winter too!


Or this.....



This was him yesterday


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Or this.....
> 
> View attachment 159318
> 
> 
> This was him yesterday
> 
> View attachment 159319


Both!!! That's ace!!

Awww :wub: Pet swap for a week? Mine come with their very own slin?! :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Both!!! That's ace!!
> 
> Awww :wub: Pet swap for a week? Mine come with their very own slin?! :thumb:


Very tempting..... But I can't lol


----------



## sxbarnes

What's wrong with an old pair of boots....









Pug snug in an ugg


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> What's wrong with an old pair of boots....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pug snug in an ugg


Awww, so so cute, and it looks well comfy in there!

This is my kind of dog.....


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Awww, so so cute, and it looks well comfy in there!
> 
> This is my kind of dog.....
> 
> View attachment 159332


Hes not getting my krispie kreme


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Hes not getting my krispie kreme


Yeah he can have the hat, but no way would he be keeping that KK, no matter how cute he is!


----------



## LeVzi

Just for some variation, here's a rabbit with a pancake on it's head


----------



## BestBefore1989

LeVzi said:


> Just for some variation, here's a rabbit with a pancake on it's head


that's not how you make a sandwich


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> Just for some variation, here's a rabbit with a pancake on it's head


 :lol: Wtf?! :lol:


----------



## LeVzi

Keeks said:


> :lol: Wtf?! :lol:


I dunno, it just absolutely slays me that picture. You can see it in the rabbits eyes he's thinking "wtf are these idiots doing to me now ?"


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> I know, they should be! :lol: They even get chicken & tuna hand-fed by me at times when they're being awkward!
> 
> :lol: :blush: Oh ey, that made me lol. Yes, cats are very nice to stroke. :thumb:


Many a fine hour has passed in such a way


----------



## biglbs

LeVzi said:


> Just for some variation, here's a rabbit with a pancake on it's head


Pmsl....rabbit is a bit rare for me though


----------



## LeVzi

A rare bit ? Really ?


----------



## Keeks

LeVzi said:


> I dunno, it just absolutely slays me that picture. You can see it in the rabbits eyes he's thinking "wtf are these idiots doing to me now ?"


 :lol: Poor rabbit, but it's a quality picture! :lol:



biglbs said:


> Many a fine hour has passed in such a way


 :lol: Yep, great stress reliever! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So I've had a manic few weeks with things going on, but things are all change.

Today, after a few weeks of driving myself mad and lots of change at work, I've had a promotion confirmed and as of immediate effect, my new role is assistant management accountant, a step up for me with a big step up in responsibility but I think it'll do me good. I'll even be managing members of my team mg: which will be weird, and there's a possible study package if I want. Will be putting in more hours at work now, so will possibly be changing training times etc but will see how things go.

Training wise, I will be joining a new gym with people in this week mg: :bounce: . Was due to start tonight but Boris is ill again so its the vets instead. Will be starting a different training and diet plan courtesy of @liam0810 Thank you Liam, and will see how I get on with juggling things.

And also, I GOT GLASTONBURY TICKETS!!!! Never been before so I really can't wait. 

All change but all good.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Congratulations on the promotion

X


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea congrats Keeks, hope you enjoy the new gym and Somerset!


----------



## TELBOR

Congrats Keeks 

Take that study package - extra time off for "study leave"


----------



## 25434

Awwwe Keeks! :bounce: that is fabbie news...congratulations... :clap: x. And a new gym, diet and stuff! That's exciting too...whoot whoot..xx


----------



## Rykard

Way to go on the promotion, knock em out at the new gym


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good news cheeks, well done!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> So I've had a manic few weeks with things going on, but things are all change.
> 
> Today, after a few weeks of driving myself mad and lots of change at work, I've had a promotion confirmed and as of immediate effect, my new role is assistant management accountant, a step up for me with a big step up in responsibility but I think it'll do me good. I'll even be managing members of my team mg: which will be weird, and there's a possible study package if I want. Will be putting in more hours at work now, so will possibly be changing training times etc but will see how things go.
> 
> Training wise, I will be joining a new gym with people in this week mg: :bounce: . Was due to start tonight but Boris is ill again so its the vets instead. Will be starting a different training and diet plan courtesy of @liam0810 Thank you Liam, and will see how I get on with juggling things.
> 
> And also, I GOT GLASTONBURY TICKETS!!!! Never been before so I really can't wait.
> 
> All change but all good.


Congratulations on the tickets.......oh yeah and promotion too


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Congratulations on the promotion
> 
> X


Thank you.  x



sxbarnes said:


> Yea congrats Keeks, hope you enjoy the new gym and Somerset!


Thanks. Training with people, eeek! :lol: And roll on Somerset! :bounce:



R0BLET said:


> Congrats Keeks
> 
> Take that study package - extra time off for "study leave"


Thanks. Ha ha, think you've just sold me on the study package! :thumb:



Flubs said:


> Awwwe Keeks! :bounce: that is fabbie news...congratulations... :clap: x. And a new gym, diet and stuff! That's exciting too...whoot whoot..xx


Thanks Flubs, all change but it's all exciting! :bounce:  Hope you're well. x


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> Way to go on the promotion, knock em out at the new gym


Thanks, over the moon! Lol, i'll try! :thumb:



Ginger Ben said:


> Good news cheeks, well done!


Thank you! 



biglbs said:


> Congratulations on the tickets.......oh yeah and promotion too


  You should've seen me when we got tickets, and with todays news, I'm like a hyper kid on an IV haribo drip bouncing off the walls!  Thank you.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> So I've had a manic few weeks with things going on, but things are all change.
> 
> Today, after a few weeks of driving myself mad and lots of change at work, I've had a promotion confirmed and as of immediate effect, my new role is assistant management accountant, a step up for me with a big step up in responsibility but I think it'll do me good. I'll even be managing members of my team mg: which will be weird, and there's a possible study package if I want. Will be putting in more hours at work now, so will possibly be changing training times etc but will see how things go.
> 
> Training wise, I will be joining a new gym with people in this week mg: :bounce: . Was due to start tonight but Boris is ill again so its the vets instead. Will be starting a different training and diet plan courtesy of @liam0810 Thank you Liam, and will see how I get on with juggling things.
> 
> And also, I GOT GLASTONBURY TICKETS!!!! Never been before so I really can't wait.
> 
> All change but all good.


Hopefully it helps you get back into the swing of things! If you notice i even put quark in your diet haha


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Hopefully it helps you get back into the swing of things! If you notice i even put quark in your diet haha


Ha ha, it's the first thing I noticed! 

Cheers Liam, yep, should get me back into things nicely, well i say nicely but it looks brutal! Will see how I get on, much appreciated.


----------



## Keeks

It's been a manic week and so far, haven't managed to get to the gym yet which has been frustrating. Need to get into a routine more but for the moment, works just got to take priority.

Got my new training plan and gone through things, cant wait to get started but have been working late and with having to be home for a certain time to sort the cats jabs etc, haven't been able to fit things in, plus with it being a new gym and new routine, think I'll just need a bit more time to get used to it so will be going at weekend when I've got more time and can take my time and not feel rushed.

Anyway, did some baking tonight, banana quark cake with The Protein Works dark choc & hazlenut spread on it, was amazing



I also think that with work being more settled now and a few other bits, my appetite is starting to pick up again which is ace. Its been hit & miss for ages now but this week I've felt ravenous, so will be cracking on with some slow cooker recipes as I've bought a new one. Winters coming and you can't beat walking into the house at night with your fuel all ready.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> It's been a manic week and so far, haven't managed to get to the gym yet which has been frustrating. Need to get into a routine more but for the moment, works just got to take priority.
> 
> Got my new training plan and gone through things, cant wait to get started but have been working late and with having to be home for a certain time to sort the cats jabs etc, haven't been able to fit things in, plus with it being a new gym and new routine, think I'll just need a bit more time to get used to it so will be going at weekend when I've got more time and can take my time and not feel rushed.
> 
> Anyway, did some baking tonight, banana quark cake with The Protein Works dark choc & hazlenut spread on it, was amazing
> 
> View attachment 159655
> 
> 
> I also think that with work being more settled now and a few other bits, my appetite is starting to pick up again which is ace. Its been hit & miss for ages now but this week I've felt ravenous, so will be cracking on with some slow cooker recipes as I've bought a new one. Winters coming and you can't beat walking into the house at night with your fuel all ready.


mmmmmm

moist banana bread :drool:

dam that looks good


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> mmmmmm
> 
> moist banana bread :drool:
> 
> dam that looks good


It was ace, so simple to make yet soooo tasty. And I ended up having seconds.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> It was ace, so simple to make yet soooo tasty. And I ended up having seconds.


Have you seen Liam's latest email regarding diet?

Apparently I have to move in with you and help you eat all that yummy banana bread :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have you seen Liam's latest email regarding diet?
> 
> Apparently I have to move in with you and help you eat all that yummy banana bread :innocent:


 :lol: There's not much left now as someone's nearly eaten it all :whistling:

But me and Liam have got our baking heads on at the minute,http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein-works/279178-few-tpw-inspired-recipes.html so this weekend there'll be more treats being made.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> :lol: There's not much left now as someone's nearly eaten it all :whistling:
> 
> But me and Liam have got our baking heads on at the minute,http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein-works/279178-few-tpw-inspired-recipes.html so this weekend there'll be more treats being made.


OK Ill move in on Sunday then as Id be no help making it, just eating it :drool:

Ps Tell Boris, no sleeping in my laundry :lol:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK Ill move in on Sunday then as Id be no help making it, just eating it :drool:
> 
> Ps Tell Boris, no sleeping in my laundry :lol:


Sundays treat day, Chinese!!! 

Ha ha, Boris is way too much of a diva to sleep in laundry!


----------



## Keeks

So this morning I did my last session at my ld gym, I'm gutted but starting my new gym tomorrow so I'm excited about that. I did a brutal quad blast from Liams journal yesterday and it was awful but good. I then forgot my keys so had to do the dangerous concrete steps twice, not good!!!! :crying:

So the leg session was as follows:

Leg extensions 4 x 50 - This was just horrific, the burn was un-real and couldn't do one complete set of 50 without having a few seconds rest

Smith machine front squat close stance 10 x 10, 30 secs rest, 3/4 up

Single leg press 10 reps each leg, rest, up weight for another ten reps and so on until down to 5 reps, then back down in weight, up in reps

50 DB lunges done quickly (although I used 5kg plates which weren't ideal but all the db's have gone now)

Then the session was meant to end with hack squats but as there is no machine I finished off with 5 x 30 walking lunges, which after the db lunges, were awful

Jelly legs for the next few hours, driving was a struggle.

Then I've been baking. I made a vanilla pb protein cake, was lovely especially as I had some with an epic new drink I've discovered, choc & pb hottie :drool:



Full recipe and instructions will be posted in the TPW recipe thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein-works/279178-few-tpw-inspired-recipes.html


----------



## 25434

Euuuwwwww.....that leg workout looked a bit eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! But I love to muller my legs sooooooo........... 

And how bad is the walking today? Heeeheee.......I can guess.....x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Euuuwwwww.....that leg workout looked a bit eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! But I love to muller my legs sooooooo...........
> 
> And how bad is the walking today? Heeeheee.......I can guess.....x


The worst thing was the 4 x 50 leg extensions, it was horrific!!!

Well I woke up this morning, stretched and nearly screamed! Haven't had doms this bad for a long time, I wouldn't even call it a walk this morning, more of a hobble/shuffle. x :crying: :lol:


----------



## Rykard

trying to decide between legs and back atm... deads or squats or both?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> The worst thing was the 4 x 50 leg extensions, it was horrific!!!
> 
> Well I woke up this morning, stretched and nearly screamed! Haven't had doms this bad for a long time, I wouldn't even call it a walk this morning, more of a hobble/shuffle. x :crying: :lol:


In some twisted way I'm now looking forward to giving it a go tomorrow morning


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> trying to decide between legs and back atm... deads or squats or both?


What did you go for?



BestBefore1989 said:


> In some twisted way I'm now looking forward to giving it a go tomorrow morning


Ok, keep that thought when you try and get out of bed on Tuesday morning then!!! :laugh: I'm dreading tomorrow, todays bad enough!


----------



## sxbarnes

Kids cereal alert! Dirt cheap in b+m . 69p weetos. 179 lion bar


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Kids cereal alert! Dirt cheap in b+m . 69p weetos. 179 lion bar


Ahh cool, yet I've still never been there, must go!

I saw these on fb the other day but haven't seen them in the supermarkets yet


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> Ahh cool, yet I've still never been there, must go!
> 
> I saw these on fb the other day but haven't seen them in the supermarkets yet
> 
> View attachment 159820


Haha. I'll have to wait till easter before we get em round here


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Haha. I'll have to wait till easter before we get em round here


If I find them, i'll send you some. Bet they come and go before I find them though!


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> If I find them, i'll send you some. Bet they come and go before I find them though!


Will wait for that crunchy envelope!


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Will wait for that crunchy envelope!


:laugh: Don't worry, I'll write fragile...do not eat on the envelope, they'll be fine.


----------



## Keeks

So I did it, I finally joined my new gym.  In all honesty I was bricking it, but I've missed training this week and have been dying to get started with my new training plan so went this morning.

It's a great gym tbf, but the womens section which I was hoping to use in mainly focused on cardio so I'll be using the main gym. It's got decent equipment and does look good, well spaced out and will try to go at the quieter times, so will probably be going after 8 during the week.

Might also be training with one of my mates who's going to try this gym too which will be good. He helped prepped me for my first comp and has always helped me throughout so think it'll do me good having someone to help kick my a$$ in the gym. :thumbup1:

Anyway, todays session was back & bi's and I really enjoyed it. Great session, really taxing but so good to have a change and in a new envrironment, I came out of there on a real high, but still walking like a moron due to yesterdays leg session and they're getting worse! God knows what I'll be like tomorrow!!! :crying:

Deadlifts 3 x 12, 1 x 6

Bent over rows 10, 8, 6, 4 then drop set on last set

Was meant to do 50 pull ups here but I just cant do them but as I was leaving, noticed a pull up machine so will try that next time

Tri set

Cable lat pulldown 4 x 12

Seated mid row machine 4 x 12

Seated reverse flies 4 x 20 reps

60 secs rest then start again - by the last ten of the flies, the burn was un-real, literally struggled putting the db's back

Tri-set

EZ bar curls 3 x 8

Alternate hammer curls 3 x 12

Cable curl from behind body 3 x 20

By the last set of these my arms felt like there were going to explode and could only get 15 reps of the cable curls

And then got home to make this in my new slow cooker



Its like a chilli with with a beef brisket, smells awesome and just about to tuck in! Will have this for a few meals over the next day or two.


----------



## Keeks

Serious DOMS today, legs are terrible and after yesterdays back & bi's session, got even more DOMS. Happy days, that love hate thing! 

Anyway, shoulders & abs tonight and a great session, wrecked and serious burn but shoulders felt really pumped, and again, enjoyed the new shoulders session. I think I'm just getting used to these new sessions and in a week or two, think I should get used to the new exercises a bit more.

Barbell behind neck press 3 x 20

Seated smith machine press to nose 10, 8, 6, 4

Seated lat raise 20, 15, 12, 8 - rest pause on the last set which was awful

Cable lat raise 3 x 10 - Was meant to do this first and for 3 x 20 but couldn't get on the machine first, and was burnt out by the end

Cable crunch 3 x 10

Incline reverse crunch 4 x 25

Rest day tomorrow and it's needed, I'm knackered!! So will be baking instead!


----------



## Zola

Keeks said:


> So I did it, I finally joined my new gym.  In all honesty I was bricking it, but I've missed training this week and have been dying to get started with my new training plan so went this morning.
> 
> It's a great gym tbf, but the womens section which I was hoping to use in mainly focused on cardio so I'll be using the main gym. It's got decent equipment and does look good, well spaced out and will try to go at the quieter times, so will probably be going after 8 during the week.
> 
> Might also be training with one of my mates who's going to try this gym too which will be good. He helped prepped me for my first comp and has always helped me throughout so think it'll do me good having someone to help kick my a$$ in the gym. 1:
> 
> Anyway, todays session was back & bi's and I really enjoyed it. Great session, really taxing but so good to have a change and in a new envrironment, I came out of there on a real high, but still walking like a moron due to yesterdays leg session and they're getting worse! God knows what I'll be like tomorrow!!! :crying:
> 
> Deadlifts 3 x 12, 1 x 6
> 
> Bent over rows 10, 8, 6, 4 then drop set on last set
> 
> Was meant to do 50 pull ups here but I just cant do them but as I was leaving, noticed a pull up machine so will try that next time
> 
> Tri set
> 
> Cable lat pulldown 4 x 12
> 
> Seated mid row machine 4 x 12
> 
> Seated reverse flies 4 x 20 reps
> 
> 60 secs rest then start again - by the last ten of the flies, the burn was un-real, literally struggled putting the db's back
> 
> Tri-set
> 
> EZ bar curls 3 x 8
> 
> Alternate hammer curls 3 x 12
> 
> Cable curl from behind body 3 x 20
> 
> By the last set of these my arms felt like there were going to explode and could only get 15 reps of the cable curls
> 
> And then got home to make this in my new slow cooker
> 
> View attachment 159828
> 
> 
> Its like a chilli with with a beef brisket, smells awesome and just about to tuck in! Will have this for a few meals over the next day or two.


I might have to ask for advice on the slow cooker! Been meaning to get one for ages. Would be amazing to come home from work with dinner sitting ready.


----------



## Keeks

Zola said:


> I might have to ask for advice on the slow cooker! Been meaning to get one for ages. Would be amazing to come home from work with dinner sitting ready.


Ask away. Definitely get one, they're ace, especially through winter. So easy just to put everything in, leave all day and come home with your tea ready and waiting.

I used to have a massive one but it wasn't practical just for one so bought this one and its a sear and cook one so you can put the pot on the hob, brown your meat then just put in the base.


----------



## Rykard

I love them, but not sure how my recipes would fit in with your macros


----------



## Zola

Keeks said:


> Ask away. Definitely get one, they're ace, especially through winter. So easy just to put everything in, leave all day and come home with your tea ready and waiting.
> 
> I used to have a massive one but it wasn't practical just for one so bought this one and its a sear and cook one so you can put the pot on the hob, brown your meat then just put in the base.


for the likes of beef in a stew, would you brown the meat first in a pan to seal it and then put it in the slow cooker with all the veggies etc ?


----------



## Rykard

Zola said:


> for the likes of beef in a stew, would you brown the meat first in a pan to seal it and then put it in the slow cooker with all the veggies etc ?


seal it if you want it to retain it's size and shape, leave it and it will fall apart.


----------



## Zola

Rykard said:


> seal it if you want it to retain it's size and shape, leave it and it will fall apart.


Ah, so you could still put them in raw and let them work away then ?

What about diced spuds, would you par boil them at al, or just stick them in raw and cook on low for 8 hours ?


----------



## Rykard

Zola said:


> Ah, so you could still put them in raw and let them work away then ?
> 
> What about diced spuds, would you par boil them at al, or just stick them in raw and cook on low for 8 hours ?


re veg and stuff they will cook, but you will need to experiment with size as if they're too small they will break down.


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> I love them, but not sure how my recipes would fit in with your macros


Share your recipes in here, off-season = nice food allowed. 



Zola said:


> Ah, so you could still put them in raw and let them work away then ?
> 
> What about diced spuds, would you par boil them at al, or just stick them in raw and cook on low for 8 hours ?


Would recommend one of the sear and cook ones though, that way there's no faffing with changing pans etc, do you browning on the hob, then leave to cook in the base. Experiment though as sometimes if you leave things longer due to being out all day, just do it at a lower temp.


----------



## Keeks

Baking night tonight and I made Lemon Shortcake Whey Protein Truffles :drool:



Full reipce and method here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein-works/279178-few-tpw-inspired-recipes-2.html

They're are amazing, and will defo be trying a peanut butter version of these.


----------



## Dan94

Those look tasty!


----------



## Keeks

Dan94 said:


> Those look tasty!


They are amazing!! And easy to make. Will defo be trying lots of variations of these.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Baking night tonight and I made Lemon Shortcake Whey Protein Truffles :drool:
> 
> View attachment 159988
> View attachment 159989
> 
> 
> Full reipce and method here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein-works/279178-few-tpw-inspired-recipes-2.html
> 
> They're are amazing, and will defo be trying a peanut butter version of these.


how did you grind your oats into a powder?


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> how did you grind your oats into a powder?


Just blend them until powdered. Don't know if my blender liked it though but it works.


----------



## biglbs

I love your cooking Keeks ,mmmmmm nom


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I love your cooking Keeks ,mmmmmm nom


I do too but a little bit too much at the minute.  Had to stop myself making the peanut butter protein truffles last night. Will wait till weekend. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Fooked, that is all!!! 

Manic few days at work, then not sure if I'm starting with a cold but have felt slightly off with a bit of a sore throat, nothing too bad but felt it in the last few days sessions. Anyway, still got them done but slightly adjusted from what I should do, mainly because its completely new to me and just getting used to things and doing some things upstairs in the womens gym then going to the main gym for other stuff.

Last night was chest & tri's.

Incline db flies - 3 x 20

Incline smith machine press 4 x 12

Machine press 4 x 12

Tri set -

Flat db press 3 x 12

Push ups 3x 10

Seated cable flies 3 x 10

Superset -

Dips 3 x 10

Close grip press 3 x 8

Again, should've done more in this session but was fooked!!! Enjoyed it though!

Tonight was legs and although leg sessions are split between hams & quads, did a bit of both tonight as trained with a friend so just did a mix.

Legs

Lying leg curls 3 x 15

Db squats 3 x 15

Reverse db lunges 3 x 15

Glute isolation machine which is ace 3 x 20 each leg

Leg extensions 3 x 15

Hack squat 15, 12, 10, 8 then drop set

Standing calf raises 3 x 20

New exercises here again and literally wobbled out of the gym, I'm gonna be sore tomorrow!!

Anyway, rest day tomorrow and may not make the gym of Saturday as a busy day, and then off to watch Burnley in the works box, but a 3 course meal might soften the blow of watching Burnley get their a$$e$ whooped!!! 

It's nearly weekend!!!


----------



## Keeks

Fat Friday!!!



And I lol 'ed in the shop when someone asked for a teacake but the menu says teacake and not the fruited type.

http://www.holtsfishandchips.co.uk/menu3.php


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Fat Friday!!!
> 
> View attachment 160158
> 
> 
> And I lol 'ed in the shop when someone asked for a teacake but the menu says teacake and not the fruited type.
> 
> http://www.holtsfishandchips.co.uk/menu3.php


just finished my mexican rice with a little chorizo and you post this.... <going to sulk>


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> just finished my mexican rice with a little chorizo and you post this.... <going to sulk>


I regret it now though, all I want to do is sleep, and I feel sick!

Yours sounds lovely anyway.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> I regret it now though, all I want to do is sleep, and I feel sick!
> 
> Yours sounds lovely anyway.


lol

everyone round has been eating take outs, roast pork subs, chocolate cake - it;s been nightmare today


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> lol
> 
> everyone round has been eating take outs, roast pork subs, chocolate cake - it;s been nightmare today


Oh no, its horrible when you're not taking part! Our office has been good for weeks but just fancied a fat Friday today, no cakes though.


----------



## Rykard

.. and to make it even 'worse' there are a group of women who are dieting and working out, they are the ones with the chocolate cake and stuff from the continental market ?????


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> .. and to make it even 'worse' there are a group of women who are dieting and working out, they are the ones with the chocolate cake and stuff from the continental market ?????


Ha ha, which sometimes is so annoying to watch. Everyone deserves a treat but sometimes it can go too far.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Oh no, its horrible when you're not taking part! Our office has been good for weeks but just fancied a fat Friday today, no cakes though.


As you know cakes are my downfall. I've been good this week and dropped just over 6kg in 5 days. I do want cake and chocolate tomorrow but gotta be good! Although I am looking at baking on the Monday I'm back off holiday and it's not gonna be protein brownies or protein bars! It's gonna be calories and calories of proper cookies, brownies and chocolate!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Fat Friday!!!
> 
> View attachment 160158
> 
> 
> And I lol 'ed in the shop when someone asked for a teacake but the menu says teacake and not the fruited type.
> 
> http://www.holtsfishandchips.co.uk/menu3.php


Looks quite the mouthful, im sure you coped though


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> I regret it now though, all I want to do is sleep, and I feel sick!
> 
> Yours sounds lovely anyway.


Well lovely Keeks...ole rykkers wuz eating cold omelette earlier so I reckon he HAD to follow up with something half decent! Heehee...

I have been an angel and have had cottage cheese inside lettuce leaves....it was lovely....:no: :mellow:


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> As you know cakes are my downfall. I've been good this week and dropped just over 6kg in 5 days. I do want cake and chocolate tomorrow but gotta be good! Although I am looking at baking on the Monday I'm back off holiday and it's not gonna be protein brownies or protein bars! It's gonna be calories and calories of proper cookies, brownies and chocolate!


Ha ha, mine too, along with most chocolate, doughnuts, cheescake and I could go on. That's quite a drop, I suppose you could see it as a plus side to being ill, ha.

Now I wanna see pics of your baking but at the same time, I don't. But no doubt you'll be needing the cals after a holiday, especially if it does happen to be a bit of a mad one. When do you go?

I'm baking again tomorrow but protein snacks, not sure what yet though.



Chelsea said:


> Looks quite the mouthful, im sure you coped though


Yep, just took it nice and slow and gently, coped just fine.  Enjoyed every inch of it. 



Flubs said:


> Well lovely Keeks...ole rykkers wuz eating cold omelette earlier so I reckon he HAD to follow up with something half decent! Heehee...
> 
> I have been an angel and have had cottage cheese inside lettuce leaves....it was lovely....:no: :mellow:


Eeek, now I know I eat some weird food but cold omelette :no:

Ha ha, now that does sounds, erm, delicious! :laugh:


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:
 

> Ha ha, mine too, along with most chocolate, doughnuts, cheescake and I could go on. That's quite a drop, I suppose you could see it as a plus side to being ill, ha.
> 
> Now I wanna see pics of your baking but at the same time, I don't. But no doubt you'll be needing the cals after a holiday, especially if it does happen to be a bit of a mad one. When do you go?
> 
> I'm baking again tomorrow but protein snacks, not sure what yet though.
> 
> Yep, just took it nice and slow and gently, coped just fine.  Enjoyed every inch of it.
> 
> Eeek, now I know I eat some weird food but cold omelette :no:
> 
> Ha ha, now that does sounds, erm, delicious! :laugh:


I was ill Thursday but a little yesterday as well and weight has stayed same this morning but done cardio first time today since Wednesday so that might be a reason why. Plus went round my mates last night and his dad has cooked a chickpea and mince curry and I smashed a load of that in with a few French baguettes! Felt guilty afterwards haha!

And I'm planning on making a cookie and brownie skillet.

It's cookie dough on bottom, cooked for 10 mins, then layer brownie on top and then more cookie dough on top with marshmallows and Caramel on top and put under the grill. Probably a good 2000 cals in it before I have ice cream with it!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I was ill Thursday but a little yesterday as well and weight has stayed same this morning but done cardio first time today since Wednesday so that might be a reason why. Plus went round my mates last night and his dad has cooked a chickpea and mince curry and I smashed a load of that in with a few French baguettes! Felt guilty afterwards haha!
> 
> And I'm planning on making a cookie and brownie skillet.
> 
> It's cookie dough on bottom, cooked for 10 mins, then layer brownie on top and then more cookie dough on top with marshmallows and Caramel on top and put under the grill. Probably a good 2000 cals in it before I have ice cream with it!


Oh goodness, I feel fat just reading that!! Sounds epic! We need pics of that for sure. I'm thinking there's no point in even thinking of a healthy version of that!

The curry sounds ace too, thanks for the recipe and I'm cooking that today and should do me for the next few days. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Nice chilled weekend, but it's flown by!

As predicted, Burnley did get their a$$e$ whooped but tbf, they played ok and the meal was ace so nice day out. Had to have an hour long Jacuzzi beforehand though as I was sore all over and legs were mega stiff.

Today was back & bi's, great session and a bit more used to it today.

Deadlifts 3 x 12, 1 x 6

Bent over rows 10, 8, 6, 4 then drop set on last set

Tri set:

Cable lat pulldown - 4 x 12

Seated mid row machine - 4 x 12

Seated reverse flies 4 x 20

60 secs rest then start again but for the last set had to leave out seated row as someone was using it.

Tri-set:

EZ Bar curls - 3 x 8

Alternate hammer curl - 3 x 12

Cable curl - 3 x 20

60 secs rest then start again but only managed 15 cable curls on last set.

Then home for another long Jacuzzi, heaven, then made a turkey mince and chickpea curry but instead of making it in a pan, just browned the mince in a pan and put it in the slow cooker.



No gym tomorrow as I've got a friend dropping his books off for me to do and as he usually brings them a week before the deadline, but he's bringing them in plenty of time, can't complain really. So will probably do Tues, Weds and Thurs and then go at weekend.


----------



## biglbs

Nothing beats browning off in the jacuzzi with a friend,whilst spicing up his books,cool!


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Nothing beats browning off in the jacuzzi with a friend,whilst spicing up his books,cool!


 :lol: Jacuzzi fun was just for me. And I like to call it creative accounting  only joking. :innocent:


----------



## Keeks

So I did get to the gym last night and tonight as my mate hasn't get dropped his books round which then has me thinking it will actually be a week before the deadline but meant I got to go to the gym so all good really.

Feeling a lot more into routine now and enjoying both the new gym and new training routine.

Last night was shoulders & abs

Leaning db raises x 20 each arm

Barbell behind neck press (partial range - bottom half) 3 x 20

Seated smith press to nose 10, 8, 6, 4 then drop set

Seated lat raise - 20, 15, 12, 8 rest pause last set - Killer!!

Cable Crunches - 3 x 10

Incline reverse crunches 3 x 20

Then tonight was hams & meant to be calves but after doing them last week, fish foot was hurting so left them. Just cant seem to train them in a good position as to not to trigger foot pain.

Lying leg curls -3 x 15

Romanian deadlifts - 3 x 15

Dumbbell squats - 3 x 15

Dumbbell reverse lunges - 3 x 15

Glute isolation machine 3 x 20 each leg

Then got home and finished making these, protein peanut butter truffles coated in chocolate. A must if you like peanut butter, they're amazing!! :drool:



Recipe and full instructions in this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=279178&page=2&p=5278866#post5278866


----------



## Keeks

Rest day today so I baked again tonight 

Chocolate & Coconut Chickpea Protein Brownies, and although the chickpea thing made me pull a face to start with, they're amazing!!! :drool:

Full recipe and method here again http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein-works/279178-few-tpw-inspired-recipes-2.html

Easy to make as just pop everything in the blender and cook!


----------



## Keeks

Friday!!!!  Another manic week at work so looking forward to a chilled and lazy weekend before a few weekends partying. 

Been so busy at work, I leave work and my heads spinning but enjoying the challenge and responsibility. My boss even commented that I'm turning into a bit of a mean mo fo, but think its good for me and my confidence.

Actually had a few sleepless nights this week which I haven't had for a while now so have been a bit more tired, mind won't switch off in bed. Upped melatonin last night though and slept like a baby!

Anyway, practically flopped into the house last night so will do chest & tri's tonight instead. Will be doing my training split not to specific days, but if I miss a day at the gym, will just do the next session the next time I go.

Appetite is still great and stepped on the scales this morning but no difference from a few weeks ago, so I'm thinking more baking needed. :thumb: Quite surprised as I've felt like I've been eating loads this last few weeks. Anyway, not too concerned, just happy to be training, eating well and enjoying things at the minute.

Happy Friday folks, have a good one!


----------



## TELBOR

Those bloody fish cobs 

Have a good day


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have you got another comp in mind keeks or just doing it for the fun of it at the moment?


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Those bloody fish cobs
> 
> Have a good day


TEACAKES!!!!!  And as you can see, menus always are accurate with interesting things on

Cheers, you too! :beer:



Ginger Ben said:


> Have you got another comp in mind keeks or just doing it for the fun of it at the moment?


I'll be back on that stage but just not sure when.

Basically over next few months up until June really I've got loads coming up with hols etc. Now I was planning to compete this time next year but whether I'll feel happy by then with things I'm not sure, and I've always wanted to do the Nabba NW show and my local show which is around April/May time so it may be that I wait and compete then.

Seems like a long time away but I'd rather wait another few months and bring a lot better package to the stage.


----------



## TELBOR

Fried bum PMSL


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Fried bum PMSL


Looks interesting but I find when looking at menus, I just never know what to choose........



Just spoilt for choice! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Looks interesting but I find when looking at menus, I just never know what to choose........
> 
> View attachment 160584
> View attachment 160585
> View attachment 160586
> View attachment 160587
> 
> 
> Just spoilt for choice! :lol:


PMSL some of those are brilliant


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> PMSL some of those are brilliant


And of course you can't forget dessert......



:lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> And of course you can't forget dessert......
> 
> View attachment 160588
> View attachment 160589
> View attachment 160590
> 
> 
> :lol:


Ice cream in the àss


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Ice cream in the àss


Can't beat good old northern food! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> And of course you can't forget dessert......
> 
> View attachment 160588
> View attachment 160589
> View attachment 160590
> 
> 
> :lol:





R0BLET said:


> Ice cream in the àss


Just what you need after a Hot Curry


----------



## 25434

Oh moigawwwwwd Keeks.....I'm laughing like a drain at this menu....."cow something"?????? "Strange flavour chicken"? :lol: :lol:

Fried bum.....:laugh: :lol: Brilliant......just brilliant.....have a great weekend. X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just what you need after a Hot Curry


Yea that's true, but if you've had a hot curry, a nice drink to wash it down would be good too.....



:lol:



Flubs said:


> Oh moigawwwwwd Keeks.....I'm laughing like a drain at this menu....."cow something"?????? "Strange flavour chicken"? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fried bum.....:laugh: :lol: Brilliant......just brilliant.....have a great weekend. X


 :lol: I was laughing my socks off too! :lol: But if you're still undecided, there's more to choose from......

Or maybe something healthier.....

Gym shoes got to healthy right?!

Cheers, have a fab weekend too! X


----------



## mal

Misses made a baked cheese cake yesterday with quark..vey tasty..who does

The cheepest atm?


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Misses made a baked cheese cake yesterday with quark..vey tasty..who does
> 
> The cheepest atm?


Ooooo nice!!! Makes a lovely cheesecake.

Tesco and Asda do it for about 90p a tub but not sure if they both do the Meadow Churn stuff which isn't that creamy so not as good for baking etc. Sainsbury is my fave, really nice and creamy, easy to mix and that's £1.00 a tub.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pmsl I love those pictures


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I love those pictures


They've had me in stitches! :lol: And if you still haven't found anything that you fancy, well there's even more tasty dishes to choose from.....


----------



## sxbarnes

that's why you order by numbers


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> that's why you order by numbers


True, just don't order a number 19! :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> True, just don't order a number 19! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 160625


Something is ok. Its Something Else that might be more sinister:w00t:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Something is ok. Its Something Else that might be more sinister:w00t:


And would you like noodles with your something?


----------



## sxbarnes

Keeks said:


> And would you like noodles with your something?
> 
> View attachment 160626


they must be marks out of ten


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> they must be marks out of ten


Can't imagine they score high though. :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Ohmigawwwwwwwwd! Still laughing...I truly wouldn't be able to order for hours cos of all the laughing at the menu....sooooo funny...


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Ohmigawwwwwwwwd! Still laughing...I truly wouldn't be able to order for hours cos of all the laughing at the menu....sooooo funny...


Me too! Couldn't stop laughing!!! Things like that just tickle me. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Didn't end up getting to the gym on Friday night as I ended up catching up with my brother, so did chest & tri's this morning and quads yesterday.

Quads

Leg Extension - 3 x 20

Hack Squat - 15, 12, 8, 6 drop set

Front Squat - 3 x 15 only going 3/4 way up

Walking BB lunges 3 x 15

Was wrecked by this point!!!

Superset:

Single Leg Dumbbell Step Ups - 3 x 20 (only used a small step due to anything higher not feeling right with my knees for some reason)

Dumbbell Bulgarian Split Squat: 3 x 20

60 seconds rest then go again

Even more wrecked so got on the floor to strech and had a little lie down at the same time. 

Chest & tri's this morning

DB Flies - 3 x 20 - 30 seconds rest

Incline dumbbell press - 4 x 15

Machine press - 4 x 15

Superset:

Flat press - 4 x 12

Push ups slow negs 3 x 10 then last set I coluld only do 5, thought I would fall flat on my face!

Tri-set:

Dips - 3 x 12

Close Grip Bench Press - 3 x 10

DB Kickbacks - 3 x 10 - Was meant to be EZ bar skullcrushers but couldn't find a bar

Jelly-fied after that!

And before the gym, I baked. I made a Lemon Protein cake and more Choc & Peanut Protein Truffles, literally can't get enough of these!!!



Recipe here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein-works/279178-few-tpw-inspired-recipes-2.html#post5280307

Now for a chilled afternoon, family meal and watching Burnley probably getting trounced again!


----------



## Keeks

Shoulders & abs tonight, good session, enjoyed it and could really feel it so happy with that.

Standing lat raises - 3 x 20 with 30 seconds rest between sets - Meant to do leaning cable lat raises but downstairs gym was packed as I went at the busy time

Barbell behind neck press - 3 x 20

Seated smith press to nose - 10, 8, 6, 4 then drop set

Seated lat raise - 20, 15, 12, 8 rest pause on laast set, burned like hell!

Incline reverse crunch - 5 x 20

Got quite a bit on this week so not sure what days I'll be doing this week, and maybe training with my mate so again, will just see what sessions I do on what days. Will also get some baking done as I'm addicted at the moment, love trying new recipes. 

Early night needed and its only Monday! :yawn:


----------



## Keeks

Legs tonight, great session although evil throughout. :cursing: Literally wobbled out of the gym. :laugh:

Lying leg curl - 3 x 15

Romanian Deadlifts - 3 x 20 (realised after I was meant to do lower reps with higher weight but this caned me)

Dumbbell squats - 3 x 15

Dumbbell reverse lunges - 3 x 15

Glute isolation machine 4 x 20 each leg

Doesn't look much written down but it was! Quite slow on the reps with good form and know I'll feel it tomorrow. :thumbup1:

Have kept at a higher dose of melatonin to help sleep but for the last few nights I've had the most bizarre vivid dreams and not sure if this is why but woke up for the last two nights a bit freaked out by the dreams I've had. Will see how I go and maybe lower dose again.


----------



## BestBefore1989

sweet dreams and sleep tight X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> sweet dreams and sleep tight X


Ahh thanks.  More bizarre freaky dreams though. I've always been one for weird dreams but these are really weird!


----------



## 25434

Liiiiiiiiiiike! Lmao....pft.....

Lost without me like button......could be a film title....haha.....

Sleep well Keeks...


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Liiiiiiiiiiike! Lmao....pft.....
> 
> Lost without me like button......could be a film title....haha.....
> 
> Sleep well Keeks...


Ha ha, I do keep going to hit the like button so will have to improvise.....

View attachment 160813


Thank you, you too. x


----------



## Keeks

An epic Saturday night treat......

View attachment 160933
View attachment 160934


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nice little pizza, but you ate 12 doughnuts?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice little pizza, but you ate 12 doughnuts?


Ha ha, I was so stuffed from the pizza that I managed 1!!!! Poor effort. :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

View attachment 160944


----------



## Zola

Serous treats


----------



## Keeks

Zola said:


> Serous treats


If you're having a treat, gotta do it right!


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> An epic Saturday night treat......
> 
> View attachment 160933
> View attachment 160934


Amazing! Not jealous one bit


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Amazing! Not jealous one bit


It was amazing, but the bloated belly afterwards was not! Worth the fat-belly waddle though!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> It was amazing, but the bloated belly afterwards was not! Worth the fat-belly waddle though!


I have a treat that could make you waddle too :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> It was amazing, but the bloated belly afterwards was not! Worth the fat-belly waddle though!


If you're fat then I'm morbidly obese 



Chelsea said:


> I have a treat that could make you waddle too :whistling:


Triple banjo?


----------



## musclemate

Keeks said:


> An epic Saturday night treat......
> 
> View attachment 160933
> View attachment 160934


I feel a bit sick looking at those donuts. I'm surprised you're no the size of a hippo @Keeks.

On the donut box there is a sticker... "May contain traces of nuts" great for a t-shirt!


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I have a treat that could make you waddle too :whistling:


I don't think I'd be walking after your sort of treat, if it what I'm thinking it is! 



R0BLET said:


> If you're fat then I'm morbidly obese
> 
> Triple banjo?


I prefer the word cuddly, getting my winter padding sorted.


----------



## Keeks

musclemate said:


> I feel a bit sick looking at those donuts. I'm surprised you're no the size of a hippo @Keeks.
> 
> On the donut box there is a sticker... "May contain traces of nuts" great for a t-shirt!


Mini hippo in the making. The peanut butter donut was just out of this world! But did feel sick after, was worth it though!


----------



## Keeks

So last week went a little off plan with missing a few gym sessions due to workload etc, so Liam has given me a PPL routine to try, for when I know I'll be working late. I felt a little frustrated last week by it but can't be helped at the minute. As I know this week will be busy, I'll be trying out the routine this week. Looking forward to it too as I haven't done PPL before.

Will change between this and my normal routine as and when needed.

Other than that, all ok with appetite etc, but a banging head all weekend so will get round to getting my eyes checked as think I may need stronger glasses. Even backed out of partying this weekend which isn't like me, but will make up for it at weekend, cocktail session in Manc.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I know you said it would be a busy week and all, but when you don't post at all for so long I worry about you.

Hope everythings Fab in your world Hun


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know you said it would be a busy week and all, but when you don't post at all for so long I worry about you.
> 
> Hope everythings Fab in your world Hun


Hey, everything's fine.  I've just got a lot going on but all's good. Thanks for asking and hope you are well. I've got a day off work today, much needed rest so will update properly, do some baking and catch up on everyone's journals.


----------



## Keeks

So last week was an absolute write-off training wise. Worked late every night and then took bits of work home, plus had a bug so was drained, other stuff going on so just wasnt really myself and left the gym. Was peed off with myself but it just wasn't happening.

Still went out on Saturday which probably wasn't the best idea but was in need of it and had an ace night but then spent yesterday in bed, same this morning with a banging head still,, but feel better now for it and have booked an eye test for this aft to see if it is my eyes as I keep getting headaches and its driving me mad.

New week though and another busy one so will do ppl this week and should be able to get more sessions done next week so will go back to 5 day split.

Haven't eaten much over weekend so going to get some cooking and baking done today.


----------



## 25434

Hey Keeks, I too, like BB wonder if all is well when you don't post as I quietly read most days....you know, wonders g if you're having "beef something" for tea or any one of those delicacies available at your local fake out...:laugh:....

Take it easy missis ...x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hey Keeks, I too, like BB wonder if all is well when you don't post as I quietly read most days....you know, wonders g if you're having "beef something" for tea or any one of those delicacies available at your local fake out...:laugh:....
> 
> Take it easy missis ...x


He he he, that made me chuckle. :lol: Gonna have to go back now and laugh all over again at those recipes. 

I'm good thanks, all is good but just got a lot going on in life at the minute. Hope all is good with you and take it easy too. X


----------



## Keeks

That fantastic time of the month again
View attachment 161260


Got some different things to try this time, and now I have Chocolate Silk and Vanilla Creme whey again as I'd run out, time to bake! 

Tonight I made No Bake Peanut Butter Protein Bars. They were easy to make but as yet am waiting for them to set so haven't tried them. Will update tomorrow with the final product but here's how it looked when putting to set in the fridge.

View attachment 161261


Here's the full recipe and method....http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/the-protein-works-/279178-tpw-inspired-recipes-3.html


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> That fantastic time of the month again
> View attachment 161260
> 
> 
> Got some different things to try this time, and now I have Chocolate Silk and Vanilla Creme whey again as I'd run out, time to bake!
> 
> Tonight I made No Bake Peanut Butter Protein Bars. They were easy to make but as yet am waiting for them to set so haven't tried them. Will update tomorrow with the final product but here's how it looked when putting to set in the fridge.
> 
> View attachment 161261
> 
> 
> Here's the full recipe and method....http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/the-protein-works-/279178-tpw-inspired-recipes-3.html


Christmas......


----------



## Rykard

Quark was an answer on only connect tonight


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Christmas......


Ha ha, it felt like it! :beer:



Rykard said:


> Quark was an answer on only connect tonight


  Quarks the answer to a lot of things in my world.


----------



## Keeks

The finished product from last night. Topped with white and milk chocolate and they are absolutely amazing! :drool:

View attachment 161285


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> The finished product from last night. Topped with white and milk chocolate and they are absolutely amazing! :drool:
> 
> View attachment 161285


somebody got skills


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> The finished product from last night. Topped with white and milk chocolate and they are absolutely amazing! :drool:
> 
> View attachment 161285


NOM!!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> somebody got skills


I know my way around a kitchen! 



R0BLET said:


> NOM!!


Double Nom, they are awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

More baking tonight......

Chocolate & Coffee No Bake Protein Balls

View attachment 161426
View attachment 161427


Messy and gooey to make, but worth it and very easy. Full recipe here as usual http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/the-protein-works-/279178-tpw-inspired-recipes-3.html#post5306008


----------



## mal

They look like rice crispie cakes...yum,,enjoy chewing on them balls!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> They look like rice crispie cakes...yum,,enjoy chewing on them balls!


That made me lol. :lol: I need to get some more baking supplies at weekend and will try a nut version of these and also have seen a rice crispie protein recipe so will make that too.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> That made me lol. :lol: I need to get some more baking supplies at weekend and will try a nut version of these and also have seen a rice crispie protein recipe so will make that too.


I mix chocolate whey with everything now,have come up with some strange

Combos:smartass: crushed weetabix and cottage cheese tonight:lol:


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> I mix chocolate whey with everything now,have come up with some strange
> 
> Combos:smartass: crushed weetabix and *cottage cheese* tonight:lol:


 :ban: Cottage cheese is like a swear word in here!!! :nono:

God I thought I ate weird food combos but that is bizarre! Swap the cottage cheese for quark though and it does sound pretty nice. 

Hows things with you mal anyway?


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> :ban: Cottage cheese is like a swear word in here!!! :nono:
> 
> God I thought I ate weird food combos but that is bizarre! Swap the cottage cheese for quark though and it does sound pretty nice.
> 
> Hows things with you mal anyway?


Tired and aching all the time atm..think its the winter lol,diets good though,,things aint

Too bad like.....


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Tired and aching all the time atm..think its the winter lol,diets good though,,things aint
> 
> Too bad like.....


That time of the year isn't it?! Loads of bugs and rubbish weather, but nearly Xmas!! :beer:


----------



## Lukehh

In for fat friday pics :wub:


----------



## Keeks

Lukehh said:


> In for fat friday pics :wub:


Ha ha, poor effort today

View attachment 161444


But im toying with the idea of pie, chips and gravy for tea.


----------



## Ginger Ben




----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


>


Oh errr! :lol: They full of protein? :lol:

Hows' things Ben? Hows the little un?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Oh errr! :lol: They full of protein? :lol:
> 
> Hows' things Ben? Hows the little un?


Lol they sure are

Good thanks, he's an absolute legend


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol they sure are
> 
> Good thanks, he's an absolute legend


 :lol: Can't find a recipe for them so will stick with my other balls! :thumb:

Ahh good stuff, hope you've got him loads of cool xmas outfits!


----------



## Keeks

Not much to update, had a bug for a few weeks but now I think I'm finally getting over it. Started back at the gym on Sunday for legs, part of a new ppl routine and still sore. Took it easy as still didn't feel right but still sore as hell! :thumb:

Day off work today so going to do push session this aft, then train Saturday and Sunday but will be adding a few cardio sessions in if I'm doing ppl. Will prob keep at this for a few weeks now.

And doing some more baking tonight.


----------



## 25434

Oooeeerrrrr.....baking, yummmeeeeeee......hey Keeks, hope you are well and you had a nice day off. I made the hairy bikers sticky date cake today. Full fat, hip busting bum bashing stuff I can tell you. However, I had one small slice and gave the whole of it to some guys I used to work with.

I'm thinking I should have two small slices? One for each hip so I don't look lopsided? Cough......:laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Oooeeerrrrr.....baking, yummmeeeeeee......hey Keeks, hope you are well and you had a nice day off. I made the hairy bikers sticky date cake today. Full fat, hip busting bum bashing stuff I can tell you. However, I had one small slice and gave the whole of it to some guys I used to work with.
> 
> I'm thinking I should have two small slices? One for each hip so I don't look lopsided? Cough......:laugh:


Yes it was nice thanks, didn't stop all day though, whirlwind day. And I didn't get round to baking!!! After the gym I ended up picking my new glasses up so I can now see and no more dodgy winking at people :laugh: went out for tea and then went to see my parents and was longer than I thought so tonight is baking night. 

I like your cake logic there, makes sense! :thumb: That cake sounds awesome, some of their recipes look fantastic.

Hope you're well too.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Yes it was nice thanks, didn't stop all day though, whirlwind day. And I didn't get round to baking!!! After the gym I ended up picking my new glasses up so I can now see and no more dodgy winking at people :laugh: went out for tea and then went to see my parents and was longer than I thought so tonight is baking night.
> 
> I like your cake logic there, makes sense! :thumb: That cake sounds awesome, some of their recipes look fantastic.
> 
> Hope you're well too.


and you managed to get out of your parents house with out being force fed another tea?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> and you managed to get out of your parents house with out being force fed another tea?


Ha ha, we were too busy talking. We can talk for England when we get going. :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

So I got round to making some treats tonight, well tasty Cookie Dough Protein Balls.

View attachment 161821


So easy to make and super tasty! Recipe here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/the-protein-works-/279178-tpw-inspired-recipes-3.html


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Oh errr! :lol: They full of protein? :lol:
> 
> Hows' things Ben? Hows the little un?


Cannot resist


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Cannot resist


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm going to have that song stuck in my head now all day!! :lol:


----------



## b0t13

just noticed this thread, didnt read it when i say '688 pages'

this is just a note to say after you pushing your crack onto more people (quark) its now im my weekly shopping and gets used for self made shakes etc..


----------



## Keeks

b0t13 said:


> just noticed this thread, didnt read it when i say '688 pages'
> 
> this is just a note to say after you pushing your crack onto more people (quark) its now im my weekly shopping and gets used for self made shakes etc..


:laugh: 688 pages and I bet the word quark features more in this thread than the whole of ukm! 

Fantastic, another convert! Glad you're on board with it, it's great stuff and so versatile. If you ever need suggestions, pop in here and give me a shout! Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Errroooooooooooo..... 

Have a great weekend Keeks. Xx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Errroooooooooooo.....
> 
> Have a great weekend Keeks. Xx


Thank you Flubs, I'm going to put my Xmas tree up!  :thumb:

Have a lovely weekend too. xx


----------



## 25434

Hello Keeks..you ok missis? tree up? training going ok?

you don't wrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite, you don't caaaaaaaaaaalllllllll.... :tongue:

just checking in.....x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hello Keeks..you ok missis? tree up? training going ok?
> 
> you don't wrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite, you don't caaaaaaaaaaalllllllll.... :tongue:
> 
> just checking in.....x


 :lol: You do make me chuckle.

I'm good thanks but just so busy, a lot on but countdown to xmas holidays now with 8 and a half days left to work and then taking time out to hideaway at xmas and chill out, can't wait!

Xmas tree's up and even bought some silicone xmas baking moulds which I'm well excited about, lol.

Trainings Ok, doing ppl and just training when I can but all good. 

How's things with you, hope all good? X


----------



## Keeks

I finally got round to baking tonight, Banana, Chocolate & Peanut Butter cake, awesome!! And bought some cute little Xmas silicone baking moulds at weekend.  Love the silicone moulds, they're awesome, the cake comes straight out, no messing, wicked invention. :beer:

View attachment 162399
View attachment 162400


Recipe here.... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/the-protein-works-/279178-tpw-inspired-recipes-4.html


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> I finally got round to baking tonight, Banana, Chocolate & Peanut Butter cake, awesome!! And bought some cute little Xmas silicone baking moulds at weekend.  Love the silicone moulds, they're awesome, the cake comes straight out, no messing, wicked invention. :beer:
> 
> View attachment 162399
> View attachment 162400
> 
> 
> Recipe here.... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/the-protein-works-/279178-tpw-inspired-recipes-4.html


Haha! Those are cool


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Haha! Those are cool


Wicked aren't they?! 

Sadly, after that pic was taken, there was a freak tupperware accident and the snowman lost his arm

View attachment 162418


I felt well bad, how am I gonna chop his head off and eat that if I felt bad about his arm?!?! :lol:


----------



## liam0810

So Keeks how you feeling? How's training? How how many KG's of quark have you eaten since I last popped in?


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> So Keeks how you feeling? How's training? How how many KG's of quark have you eaten since I last popped in?


All good thank you. :thumb: Hope you're well too.

Training's going well, sticking to every session with PPL, training Saturday, Sunday and one night during the week as still working late every night but happy with this. Getting doms after every session, but happy that I feel like I'm hitting every body part in those sessions. Slightly changed some exercises within sessions if can't use machines etc but overall, all good.

Diet's been ok, clean but have missed a few meals just with being busy but appetite is fab so happy with that.

Not much quark really, only eaten approx my own body weight in quark...........12 times over.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Wicked aren't they?!
> 
> Sadly, after that pic was taken, there was a freak tupperware accident and the snowman lost his arm
> 
> View attachment 162418
> 
> 
> I felt well bad, how am I gonna chop his head off and eat that if I felt bad about his arm?!?! :lol:


send him to me

Ill take care of him in a humane way

:innocent:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> send him to me
> 
> Ill take care of him in a humane way
> 
> :innocent:


 :lol: And what's even worse, his arm came off and he was still smiling!! :lol:


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> :lol: You do make me chuckle.
> 
> I'm good thanks but just so busy, a lot on but countdown to xmas holidays now with 8 and a half days left to work and then taking time out to hideaway at xmas and chill out, can't wait!
> 
> Xmas tree's up and even bought some silicone xmas baking moulds which I'm well excited about, lol.
> 
> Trainings Ok, doing ppl and just training when I can but all good.
> 
> How's things with you, hope all good? X


I'n fine thanks. Plodding along as per norm...thanks for asking.


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Wicked aren't they?!
> 
> Sadly, after that pic was taken, there was a freak tupperware accident and the snowman lost his arm
> 
> View attachment 162418
> 
> 
> I felt well bad, how am I gonna chop his head off and eat that if I felt bad about his arm?!?! :lol:


oooeeerrrrrrrr.....ainsome li'l bugger ain't he? hehehe...he reminds me of that biscuit man in shrek 3/4/5 that got his legs chopped or something like that...or was it melted? or was he dipped in coffee? errrmmm.....well, whatever it was that he reminded me of, it was that...i think...possibly....or was it....nahhh...couldn't have been...nope! I'll stick with Shrek..


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> oooeeerrrrrrrr.....ainsome li'l bugger ain't he? hehehe...he reminds me of that biscuit man in shrek 3/4/5 that got his legs chopped or something like that...or was it melted? or was he dipped in coffee? errrmmm.....well, whatever it was that he reminded me of, it was that...i think...possibly....or was it....nahhh...couldn't have been...nope! I'll stick with Shrek..


He's well cool, he's a snowman :lol: Haven't seen Shrek, but I like the sound of a biscuit man! :thumbup1:

Glad you're well.


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> All good thank you. :thumb: Hope you're well too.
> 
> Training's going well, sticking to every session with PPL, training Saturday, Sunday and one night during the week as still working late every night but happy with this. Getting doms after every session, but happy that I feel like I'm hitting every body part in those sessions. Slightly changed some exercises within sessions if can't use machines etc but overall, all good.
> 
> Diet's been ok, clean but have missed a few meals just with being busy but appetite is fab so happy with that.
> 
> Not much quark really, only eaten approx my own body weight in quark...........12 times over.


Hahah that's a lot of quark!

Same here with missing meals. Today I managed 2 whey shakes and a protein bar during the day and now just eaten 500g beef and bag of rice to start making up for so little cals through the day. I love being busy but then I don't as it messes with diet

Good that the PPL is working for you and changing up when you have to won't hurt as you're experienced enough to know what to do


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Hahah that's a lot of quark!
> 
> Same here with missing meals. Today I managed 2 whey shakes and a protein bar during the day and now just eaten 500g beef and bag of rice to start making up for so little cals through the day. I love being busy but then I don't as it messes with diet
> 
> Good that the PPL is working for you and changing up when you have to won't hurt as you're experienced enough to know what to do


That's not much quark at all, well, for me anyway!

Yeah it's hard work but can't be helped. Literally look at the time and think heck, I need to eat. It's been more difficult to get meals in at work apart from when I stop at lunch so baking has helped as they're easy to eat snacks so can fit them in through the day. But much prefer to be busy.

Yep, happy with training. It's always good to have a change and I enjoy the change too, try different exercises etc. I've kept Romanian deads in for leg session as I've never done them before you put them in my leg session but really like them and I change between light and heavy week to week. All good! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

ello ello ello? I'm putting out a keek alert!! just in to wish you a happy weekend lovely Keeks....hope the week wasn't too busy for you...although methinks it would be or you would be posting right?....  Hey missis...take care.....


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> ello ello ello? I'm putting out a keek alert!! just in to wish you a happy weekend lovely Keeks....hope the week wasn't too busy for you...although methinks it would be or you would be posting right?....  Hey missis...take care.....


Ha ha, yes, a lot on but all good here thanks.

Thank you, have a lovely weekend too.


----------



## Zola

Hope all is well Keeks! :thumbup1:


----------



## H10dst

Hello there @Keeks Hope all is good in here??? Still see quark features on nearly every page!! I'm sure I've just seen you on tv watching strongest man??


----------



## Keeks

Zola said:


> Hope all is well Keeks! :thumbup1:


All is good thanks. Off work at the minute so watching stuff on Netflix a lot!!! And looking forward to xmas. Hope you're well. 



H10dst said:


> Hello there @Keeks Hope all is good in here??? Still see quark features on nearly every page!! I'm sure I've just seen you on tv watching strongest man??


Hallo!!! How's you and how have you been? Hope all is good with you.

Yep, still talking quark and converting folk. 

If it was the Strongman from Doncaster then yes that was me. :thumb: Just booked tickets for next year too.


----------



## H10dst

Yes it was Doncaster, thought it was you!!! What a stalker I am!!! Yes I'm all good thanks, still training hard (ish) diet still crap so not getting much gain wise. Really need to sort that in the new year. I defo want to go to one of those events next year, how do you get tickets??


----------



## Keeks

H10dst said:


> Yes it was Doncaster, thought it was you!!! What a stalker I am!!! Yes I'm all good thanks, still training hard (ish) diet still crap so not getting much gain wise. Really need to sort that in the new year. I defo want to go to one of those events next year, how do you get tickets??


Glad all is well. And yes, get diet sorted, it's key.

I got tickets from Doncaster Domes website but if you look out for events when they are released on the Web. Just Google Giants Live 2015 or something similar snd you'll come up with something.


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


>


Thank you. Have a fantastic xmas too. :beer:


----------



## 25434

Wishing you a happy and healthy new year Keeks. X


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Wishing you a happy and healthy new year Keeks. X


Thank you Flubs. Have a fantastic, awesome and healthy new year too and hope you've had a great Xmas. X :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea

Happy new year to my favourite midget gaper  x


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Happy new year to my favourite midget gaper  x


Midget Ok, but gaper?!?! New nickname needed! 

Happy new year, hope you've had a good one. X


----------



## 25434

morning Keeks...  . Hope all is ok...gym today?

Lolling in a euuuwwwwww sort of way at your new nickname...."gaper" :laugh: Lawwwwwdddd.......I'm hoping that was a lapse of the finger in Chelsea's part.....:laugh:....lololol......

Happy Sunday missis...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yea, what are you up to Hun? Still doing the push pull legs ?


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> morning Keeks...  . Hope all is ok...gym today?
> 
> Lolling in a euuuwwwwww sort of way at your new nickname...."gaper" :laugh: Lawwwwwdddd.......I'm hoping that was a lapse of the finger in Chelsea's part.....:laugh:....lololol......
> 
> Happy Sunday missis...


Hey Flubs, hope you're well. No gym today, working at home :sad: hey ho, wish I could work in my pj's every day! :laugh:

Lol, I'm not really into that name :lol: and thinking it wasn't a lapse of the finger either knowing Chelsea. :lol:

Happy Sunday, have a lovely day. :thumb:



BestBefore1989 said:


> Yea, what are you up to Hun? Still doing the push pull legs ?


Hey. I was doing ppl before xmas but having to have some time off training at the minute, and now sure what training split will be when I get back into it.

I'll update properly anyway today/tomorrow.

Hope you're having a good weekend anyway.


----------



## Keeks

So haven't updated for a while so thought I would but not much to say really.

Works still hectic, putting in the hours etc but think it should settle down in the next month or so, but still enjoying it. Other than that, due to personal stuff I've had to take a break from training. Looking to get back into it probably February time. Was doing PPL before xmas, and as yet, not sure what I'll be doing when I get back into the swing of things.

Plans for this year are the same really, two hen do's abroad, one is Easter weekend and the other being the last week in May, then Glastonbury in June so will be looking to trim up a bit for the party season, then head down in July for a good 6 months before prep starts Jan of next year so that I can do the April/May comp season, doing Nabba NW, possibly Nac and hopefully a local show.

:thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So haven't updated for a while so thought I would but not much to say really.
> 
> Works still hectic, putting in the hours etc but think it should settle down in the next month or so, but still enjoying it. Other than that, due to personal stuff I've had to take a break from training. Looking to get back into it probably February time. Was doing PPL before xmas, and as yet, not sure what I'll be doing when I get back into the swing of things.
> 
> Plans for this year are the same really, two hen do's abroad, one is Easter weekend and the other being the last week in May, then Glastonbury in June so will be looking to trim up a bit for the party season, then head down in July for a good 6 months before prep starts Jan of next year so that I can do the April/May comp season, doing Nabba NW, possibly Nac and hopefully a local show.
> 
> :thumb:


good to hear ya doing comps next year


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> So haven't updated for a while so thought I would but not much to say really.
> 
> Works still hectic, putting in the hours etc but think it should settle down in the next month or so, but still enjoying it. Other than that, due to personal stuff I've had to take a break from training. Looking to get back into it probably February time. Was doing PPL before xmas, and as yet, not sure what I'll be doing when I get back into the swing of things.
> 
> Plans for this year are the same really, two hen do's abroad, one is Easter weekend and the other being the last week in May, then Glastonbury in June so will be looking to trim up a bit for the party season, then head down in July for a good 6 months before prep starts Jan of next year so that I can do the April/May comp season, doing Nabba NW, possibly Nac and hopefully a local show.
> 
> :thumb:


Excellent news, Dat Áss will be coming out again


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> So haven't updated for a while so thought I would but not much to say really.
> 
> Works still hectic, putting in the hours etc but think it should settle down in the next month or so, but still enjoying it. Other than that, due to personal stuff I've had to take a break from training. Looking to get back into it probably February time. Was doing PPL before xmas, and as yet, not sure what I'll be doing when I get back into the swing of things.
> 
> Plans for this year are the same really, two hen do's abroad, one is Easter weekend and the other being the last week in May, then Glastonbury in June so will be looking to trim up a bit for the party season, then head down in July for a good 6 months before prep starts Jan of next year so that I can do the April/May comp season, doing Nabba NW, possibly Nac and hopefully a local show.
> 
> :thumb:


damn that's organised, I struggle with what i'm doing in a couple of weeks :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> good to hear ya doing comps next year


Thanks Dai. Can't wait and know it seems a long way away but thinking realistically, know it's better than doing any comps at the end of the year.

I'm writing off April to June so know that I've got a good 6 months after that to really make it count. :thumbup1:



R0BLET said:


> Excellent news, Dat Áss will be coming out again


 :lol: Dat ass needs whipping into shape for the hen do's! :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Thanks Dai. Can't wait and know it seems a long way away but thinking realistically, know it's better than doing any comps at the end of the year.
> 
> I'm writing off April to June so know that I've got a good 6 months after that to really make it count. :thumbup1:
> 
> :lol: Dat ass needs whipping into shape for the hen do's! :lol:


I can assist 

I'm sure you'll smash it


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> damn that's organised, I struggle with what i'm doing in a couple of weeks :confused1:


 :lol: I need a plan of action, and I'll be doing my best to stick to it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> I can assist
> 
> I'm sure you'll smash it


 :lol: You can call dat ass fat ass if I don't stick to my plan.

Cheers. :beer:


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Excellent news, Dat Áss will be coming out again


at least she gets the choice of in or out.....whereas mine just slides down my legs of it's own accord and stops somewhat short of the knees....cough... :lol:

Hey Keeks...I hope things go well for your plans. That is indeed very organised......I can just about get out of bed at the same time every day and anything beyond that is....is......a bit car crashie! heee heeeee.....ah well....we can't all be the same hey? I will be thinking of you if you drop off the scene a bit....and will look forward to welcoming you back ..unless I've died under a hail of plates that I accidentally knocked over whilst trying to pick up the one behind the stand cos its the one that looked the nicest and only that one would do?

I mean.....one would wouldn't one? or is that just me? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> at least she gets the choice of in or out.....whereas mine just slides down my legs of it's own accord and stops somewhat short of the knees....cough... :lol:
> 
> Hey Keeks...I hope things go well for your plans. That is indeed very organised......I can just about get out of bed at the same time every day and anything beyond that is....is......a bit car crashie! heee heeeee.....ah well....we can't all be the same hey? I will be thinking of you if you drop off the scene a bit....and will look forward to welcoming you back ..unless I've died under a hail of plates that I accidentally knocked over whilst trying to pick up the one behind the stand cos its the one that looked the nicest and only that one would do?
> 
> I mean.....one would wouldn't one? or is that just me? :laugh::laugh:


:lol:Tbh, that's what mines like at the minute, few weeks of no training and enjoying xmas. Need to get the bikini bod back in shape in 11 weeks!! mg:

It's been my plan for a while. Need that long term goal as a focus, however whether things will change (which they probably will) who knows, but we'll see.

:lol:That made me lol, I have to have matching plates, but other than that, I'm ok.


----------



## Rykard

jeez enough with the 'my butts too big' talk, neither of you have huge butts, now if I bent over well that's a different story - solar/lunar eclipse time....


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> jeez enough with the 'my butts too big' talk, neither of you have huge butts, now if I bent over well that's a different story - solar/lunar eclipse time....


 :lol: Hey, I like having a big bum, but just like it when its firm and not like a bowl of jelly! :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> :lol: Hey, I like having a big bum, but just like it when its firm and not like a bowl of jelly! :lol:


can't argue with that ...  :thumb: :beer:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> can't argue with that ...  :thumb: :beer:


Exactly!! :thumb: And now I've got that Big Butts song going round in my head! :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Exactly!! :thumb: And now I've got that Big Butts song going round in my head! :lol:


the meghan trainer one.. all about the (b)ass ? i'm not down with the massive...


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> the meghan trainer one.. all about the (b)ass ? i'm not down with the massive...


No, not that one, the other one 'I like big butts and I can not lie' :lol:

Me & Liam were discussing my comp plans the other week and we've come up with the suggestion of doing my next routine to that song whilst twerking for the full 60-90 seconds. :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> No, not that one, the other one 'I like big butts and I can not lie' :lol:
> 
> Me & Liam were discussing my comp plans the other week and we've come up with the suggestion of doing my next routine to that song whilst twerking for the full 60-90 seconds. :lol:


that will really work your quads and glutes :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> that will really work your quads and glutes :thumbup1:


Might incorporate twerking into my training, it can be my cardio! :beer:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Might incorporate twerking into my training, it can be my cardio! :beer:


need vids


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> need vids


No chance!! :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> No chance!! :lol:


:sad:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> :sad:


:laugh: I'm sort of dreading Benidorm & Glasto for that reason, my mates catching me on video doing random stuff!


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> :laugh: I'm sort of dreading Benidorm & Glasto for that reason, my mates catching me on video doing random stuff!


.. and these friends are called.... :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> .. and these friends are called.... :whistling:


They have no names. :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> :laugh: I'm sort of dreading Benidorm:censored: & Glasto for that reason, my mates catching me on video doing random stuff!


I have a copy of the last time you did random stuff on video somewhere,,,,mm,ah no BB4 had it last...... :scared:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> No, not that one, the other one 'I like big butts and I can not lie' :lol:
> 
> Me & Liam were discussing my comp plans the other week and we've come up with the suggestion of doing my next routine to that song whilst twerking for the full 60-90 seconds. :lol:


Fat bottomed girls you make the rocking world go round :rolleye:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I have a copy of the last time you did random stuff on video somewhere,,,,mm,ah no BB4 had it last...... :scared:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I have a copy of the last time you did random stuff on video somewhere,,,,mm,ah no BB4 had it last...... :scared:


 :surrender: Not guilty......This time! :lol:



BestBefore1989 said:


> Fat bottomed girls you make the rocking world go round :rolleye:


 :lol:


----------



## 25434

"fat bottomed Bertha, she's the queen of roooooock and roll, black pudding, ooooooooh black pudding"

errr? I think that's a song? I mean..I wouldn't make THAT up would I?

urrrrrmmmyesIprollywould....:laugh:

and @Rykard I can't get that feckin' Meghan Trainer song outta me head now..it's quite catching....all about dat bass, dat bass, no twubble....oh no!! I can feel a dance coming on.....all about dat bass lala laaaaa no twubble....:laugh:


----------



## 25434

OOOOOP! Soz Keeks..I got distracted by the bottom talk....I forgot to say

MORRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGGG.....


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> No chance!! :lol:


you've changed :confused1:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> "fat bottomed Bertha, she's the queen of roooooock and roll, black pudding, ooooooooh black pudding"
> 
> errr? I think that's a song? I mean..I wouldn't make THAT up would I?
> 
> urrrrrmmmyesIprollywould....:laugh:
> 
> and @Rykard I can't get that feckin' Meghan Trainer song outta me head now..it's quite catching....all about dat bass, dat bass, no twubble....oh no!! I can feel a dance coming on.....all about dat bass lala laaaaa no twubble....:laugh:


Ha ha ha, is that really a song!?



Flubs said:


> OOOOOP! Soz Keeks..I got distracted by the bottom talk....I forgot to say
> 
> MORRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGGG.....


Good morning!!! Have a lovely fantastic day!!



Dai Jones said:


> you've changed :confused1:


I've turned over a new leaf, well, until I hit Benidorm anyway!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I've turned over a new leaf, well, until I hit Benidorm anyway!!!!!


----------



## RACK

Looks like we will be having the same kinda preps this year keeks, I've got;

Stag do in magaluf in may

Ibiza June/July

Creamfields

Cancun poss december 

Good to hear you all well


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


>


 :innocent: 



RACK said:


> Looks like we will be having the same kinda preps this year keeks, I've got;
> 
> Stag do in magaluf in may
> 
> Ibiza June/July
> 
> Creamfields
> 
> Cancun poss december
> 
> Good to hear you all well


Wow, an awesome year ahead! Ha ha, yep, very similar, you party animal!! I of course am not and will be in bed by 8 o'clock every day (am counts right?!) will be getting plenty of sleep (sunbathing on the beach of course) reading plenty (cocktail menus) and just generally being sensible! :lol:

Thank you, yep, all good, hope you are too.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> :laugh: I'm sort of dreading Benidorm & Glasto for that reason, my mates catching me on video doing random stuff!


If I'm in the video with you it could go viral


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> If I'm in the video with you it could go viral


Hmm, i'm wondering how that video would go but I bet it'd be pretty awesome!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> No, not that one, the other one 'I like big butts and I can not lie' :lol:
> 
> Me & Liam were discussing my comp plans the other week and we've come up with the suggestion of doing my next routine to that song whilst twerking for the full 60-90 seconds. :lol:


This is the new one I've decided on for you

Shake ya Ass - Mystikal ...THE ORIGINAl... - YouTube


----------



## liam0810

RACK said:


> Looks like we will be having the same kinda preps this year keeks, I've got;
> 
> Stag do in magaluf in may
> 
> Ibiza June/July
> 
> Creamfields
> 
> Cancun poss december
> 
> Good to hear you all well


I've got Kraków april

Ibiza July and maybe a little bit of a 6 week orep before this

Ibiza September for closing parties


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> This is the new one I've decided on for you
> 
> Shake ya Ass - Mystikal ...THE ORIGINAl... - YouTube


 :lol: I love this tune, but from past experience you can't shake ya ass when playing this song when driving, you just end up getting funny looks for some reason. :confused1: Would suit the twerk though!!

How are ya anyway, good holiday?


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> :lol: I love this tune, but from past experience you can't shake ya ass when playing this song when driving, you just end up getting funny looks for some reason. :confused1: Would suit the twerk though!!
> 
> How are ya anyway, good holiday?


Yeah and it can also cause a crash if you try to shake your **** when driving. It's just not safe!

I'm good ta. Holiday was good but glad to be home to snow and the cold ha! I'm actually glad to be back to actually get meat in my meals coz those thai lot don't put much meat in their meals!

How's you? Still taking time off?


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Yeah and it can also cause a crash if you try to shake your **** when driving. It's just not safe!
> 
> I'm good ta. Holiday was good but glad to be home to snow and the cold ha! I'm actually glad to be back to actually get meat in my meals coz those thai lot don't put much meat in their meals!
> 
> How's you? Still taking time off?


Very true, the dangers of shaking ya ass, there's a time and a place!!!

Ahh glad you had a good one and you've got this lovely cold weather to welcome you back, great isn't it!?! :thumbdown:

Ha ha, do they not eat monkeys and cats and random stuff? They're no cows in size so might have to be stingy with the meat portions.

I'm great thanks, still off training at the minute but all's good. :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Ullo Keeks..I know you ain't around but I am...round that is...:laugh: hurrr hurr...see what I did there? oh yes I've still got it! :no: :lol:

Hope the week is being good to you, take care missis..x


----------



## Keeks

Haven't baked for a while and fancied a treat tonight so made Peanut Butter Cookie Dough Balls, awesome. :drool:

View attachment 165578


Recipe here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/the-protein-works-/279178-tpw-inspired-recipes-4.html


----------



## mal

Good honest bulkin grub ive been making alot of quark cheesecake lately...


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> Good honest bulkin grub ive been making alot of quark cheesecake lately...


Oooo nice. :thumb: I'm actually out of quark mg: fancied a treat and can't have bikkies as its only Thursday but these defo hit the spot.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Oooo nice. :thumb: I'm actually out of quark mg: fancied a treat and can't have bikkies as its only Thursday but these defo hit the spot.


are bikkies a Friday thing?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> are bikkies a Friday thing?


Nope, bikkies are a weekend thing, breakfast butties are a Friday thing. Debating whether to get a bacon, sausage, cheese and red sauce butty.  It is Friday after all.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Nope, bikkies are a weekend thing, breakfast butties are a Friday thing. Debating whether to get a bacon, sausage, cheese and red sauce butty.  It is Friday after all.


if you do get a butty, DO NOT post piccies, <sat here with my porridge....>


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> if you do get a butty, DO NOT post piccies, <sat here with my porridge....>


 :lol: Can not promise that. Sorry!


----------



## BestBefore1989

poached eggs and turkey bacon here, with no sauce in sight


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> poached eggs and turkey bacon here, with no sauce in sight


That sounds awesome! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

gits :sad:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> That sounds awesome! :thumbup1:


It is

4 poached eggs and 2 slices of turkey bacon. Its the biggest meal I get to eat all day at the moment. Shame its always rushed


----------



## Rykard

BestBefore1989 said:


> It is
> 
> 4 poached eggs and 2 slices of turkey bacon. Its the biggest meal I get to eat all day at the moment. Shame its always rushed


might have to give that a go at the weekend


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> It is
> 
> 4 poached eggs and 2 slices of turkey bacon. Its the biggest meal I get to eat all day at the moment. Shame its always rushed


Ahh, nearly weekend so you can take your time with it then.

Does sound good though, although I've never had a poached egg! Need to try them.


----------



## Rykard

how do you poach your eggs?


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 165605


First fat Friday this year.


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> View attachment 165605
> 
> 
> First fat Friday this year.


where's the neg button gone.....


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> where's the neg button gone.....


Press it for me too please, I feel sick as hell now. :no:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> Press it for me too please, I feel sick as hell now. :no:


 you're not chasing sympathy are you :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> you're not chasing sympathy are you :tongue:


 :lol: Not at all, I still think it was worth it.

We are now discussing the price of Krispy Kreme doughnuts in Malaysia, approx. £4.70 for an assorted dozen, and they do an Oreo cheesecake flavour :drool: Now I'm severely craving KK's!!


----------



## Rykard

there's a Krispy Kreme store opening in the shopping centre next to my office on the 14th. Not sure whether to give them a go tbh....


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> there's a Krispy Kreme store opening in the shopping centre next to my office on the 14th. Not sure whether to give them a go tbh....


DO IT!!!!!!!!! They're amazing!!!! AMAZING!!!! The peanut butter one is out of this world. :drool:


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> DO IT!!!!!!!!! They're amazing!!!! AMAZING!!!! The peanut butter one is out of this world. :drool:


might have to try 1 a day for a couple of weeks.. how many different flavours?


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> might have to try 1 a day for a couple of weeks.. how many different flavours?


There's quite a few flavours

Our Varieties | Krispy Kreme


----------



## Rykard

join their 'friends' list so i get a free one 

so that lot will take 3-4 weeks to get through


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> join their 'friends' list so i get a free one
> 
> so that lot will take 3-4 weeks to get through


Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

always


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rykard said:


> how do you poach your eggs?


with a poached egg pan

View attachment 165631


still on the stove where I left it this morning


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> DO IT!!!!!!!!! They're amazing!!!! AMAZING!!!! The peanut butter one is out of this world. :drool:


Gotta be a jest? These donuts actually make me feel as sick as a dawwwwggggg.......but then again, I'm more of a pie girl..... 

Happy weekend Keeks...x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Gotta be a jest? These donuts actually make me feel as sick as a dawwwwggggg.......but then again, I'm more of a pie girl.....
> 
> Happy weekend Keeks...x


 mg: No way!!!!!! They are sickly but god, I love them.

Thank you, happy weekend. X


----------



## 25434

I'm doing Friday songs tonight Keeks...I know, I know...I'm a div....someone has to be right? I can live with it....hurrr hurrrr

This is what I've chosen for you.....hope u like it..

Alicia Keys - Girl on Fire - YouTube


----------



## sxbarnes

BestBefore1989 said:


> with a poached egg pan
> 
> View attachment 165631
> 
> 
> still on the stove where I left it this morning


Got one of these in 2013 .

Andrew James Electric Egg Boiler In Black, With Poacher and Steamer Attachments - 7 Egg Capacity & 2 Year Warranty: Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

Been used every day since. Instead of the boiled eggs I put in a plastic tray and fill it with eggs and egg whites. Awesome


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> I'm doing Friday songs tonight Keeks...I know, I know...I'm a div....someone has to be right? I can live with it....hurrr hurrrr
> 
> This is what I've chosen for you.....hope u like it..
> 
> Alicia Keys - Girl on Fire - YouTube


Ahh I do like it, thank you. I nearly did my last routine to a dance version of that to go with my flame bikini.


----------



## Keeks

So not the best few weeks, had to have one of my cats put to sleep last week and I'm absolutely gutted. My poor little girl, miss her so much.

View attachment 165682


And had other stuff going on so been a tad stressed but coming too now. Such is life.

Anyway, got a Nutribullet which had been a god send as I was off my food for a few weeks and this was about the only thing I could stomach. It's ace, well impressed.

View attachment 165683


And after quite a while of not training, I hit the gym this morning for legs. Took it nice and easy but still, was a tough session and literally couldn't walk afterwards, oh I've missed that feeling. 

Leg extensions 3 x 20

Hack squats 3 x 15

Seated leg curls 4 x 15 holding every 5th rep

Abductors 4 x 20

Pelvic lifts superset with leg curls on a ball 3 x 15 of each holding every 5th rep on the lifts

Glute isolation machine 3 x 20 each leg

Felt good to be back.  55 days till hen do number one, need to get my ass in gear.


----------



## BestBefore1989

sorry to hear that Hun

(((HUG)))

I'm sure you did what was best for her and she was lucky to have had you looking out for her.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry to hear that Hun
> 
> (((HUG)))
> 
> I'm sure you did what was best for her and she was lucky to have had you looking out for her.


Thank you.  I know it was the best thing for her. I've had her half my life so feel lost without her. But I know she's at peace now and she had a happy life, bless her.


----------



## 25434

Awweee Keeks...so sorry to hear about puss. I'm sure though she had such a fab and loving life that it would carry her to sleep peacefully wherever she is now. Sorry Keeks...x

I gave a nitro unles too, had one for a while but recently upgraded to a ninja one which is ace......and.....cough.....and...it crushesicewhichmakesgreatmohitos........cough....  . So when im not being good? I'm busy being bad......gehe...with my ninja.....win win in my book..... :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Awweee Keeks...so sorry to hear about puss. I'm sure though she had such a fab and loving life that it would carry her to sleep peacefully wherever she is now. Sorry Keeks...x
> 
> I gave a nitro unles too, had one for a while but recently upgraded to a ninja one which is ace......and.....cough.....and...it crushesicewhichmakesgreatmohitos........cough....  . So when im not being good? I'm busy being bad......gehe...with my ninja.....win win in my book..... :thumb:


Thank you. She was a happy little soul, purring right up until the end. Bless.

Ha ha, sounds awesome. Yeah love it, they're ace. Having fun trying all sorts of combinations and hammering those leafy greens as I know I don't have enough and they taste ace with other bits thrown in. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

God rest the little soul,

and be with you,for setting it free xxx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> God rest the little soul,
> 
> and be with you,for setting it free xxx


  xxx


----------



## Keeks

Went to watch Giants Live British Strongman yesterday at the Doncaster Dome, cracking day, awesome comp.

Will edit in a mo to put some pics in but the first event was the log lift challenge in which quite a few competed, then for the actual strongman, there were less competitors.

Big z, Robert Oberst and a few others did the log lift with the final result being Graham Hicks and Ed Hall breaking the new British record with 211kg and big z equalling this. Next was 220 kg which was quite a bit step up, maybe should have been 215 as the Brits didn't manage 220 then big z tried to break his record which was 227.5 going for 228 but he didn't quite lock out. Also, Ed Hall at the 220 actually fell back and the log seemed to knock his head. He was ok though.

Anyway, Ed won retaining his title with Mark Felix coming second. Mark actually was on fire, great comp for him.

So this morning I beasted legs, tough but good session.

Leg extensions - 4 sets, 2 sets of 20, 2 sets of 20 but holding every 5th rep,alternate sets

Seated leg curls, done same as above

Abductors - 4 x 20

Pelvic lifts on a ball - 4 x 20

Leg curls on a ball - 4 x 20

Lifts and curls super sets - 3 x 10 of each

Glute isolation machine - 4 x 20 each leg

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

View attachment 166102


Just before Ed Hall fell

View attachment 166104


Big Z trying 228kg

View attachment 166105


And Ed Hall in Superman pants

View attachment 166106


----------



## sxbarnes

Has it really been a year since you went last time @Keeks. Did you have Krispy Kremes this time??


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> Has it really been a year since you went last time @Keeks. Did you have Krispy Kremes this time??


Pretty much, it was in March last year. Can't believe it has been that long though, felt like a few months ago being back there yesterday.

And nope, no Krispy Kreme this time. :thumbdown:

Good avi btw! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Sorry to hear about the cat 

Great news on the nutribullet! Great aren't they


----------



## 25434

Hey missis Keeks  . How are you?

I've been gathering food ideas off youtube and I tried this one on Saturday and wondered if you would like it? I know you like to make recipes etc and it made me think of you.

2 bananas mashed down to smithereens.

2 eggs whisked and added to the bananas.

One teaspoon baking powder. .........this is optional but ut makes the pancakes taste less Eggy?

Whisk all 3 together. You can add cottage cheese at this point if you want but I didn't in account I might barrrrfff all over myself...:laugh:

Heat up a bit of coconut oil in a fry pan... Drop big spoons of mixture into pan, wait a minute, flip over. Wait a minute....done! 

Easy easy.....I addedblueberries to my second batch and had them with a tspn of manuka honey drizzled over top....phwoooaaaarrrrrr...

Literally took minutes from start to finish. I also key two go cold, and spread them with nut butter, rolled them up and ate as a sorta snack sarnie? I saw it on YouTube by the way, not my original idea.

So.......you gave a carb, protein, fat, and either more protein or fruits...yum.... Hope u don't mind me putting this here, but I thought it would be a great snack for when you're at work and want something quick? I'm doing it this week, to eat prior to gym.

Have a good week...x


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Sorry to hear about the cat
> 
> Great news on the nutribullet! Great aren't they


Thank you. 

It's amazing, love it! And it amazes me how it obliterates everything, even nuts and seeds. One of the best inventions ever besides quark. 



Flubs said:


> Hey missis Keeks  . How are you?
> 
> I've been gathering food ideas off youtube and I tried this one on Saturday and wondered if you would like it? I know you like to make recipes etc and it made me think of you.
> 
> 2 bananas mashed down to smithereens.
> 
> 2 eggs whisked and added to the bananas.
> 
> One teaspoon baking powder. .........this is optional but ut makes the pancakes taste less Eggy?
> 
> Whisk all 3 together. You can add cottage cheese at this point if you want but I didn't in account I might barrrrfff all over myself...:laugh:
> 
> Heat up a bit of coconut oil in a fry pan... Drop big spoons of mixture into pan, wait a minute, flip over. Wait a minute....done!
> 
> Easy easy.....I addedblueberries to my second batch and had them with a tspn of manuka honey drizzled over top....phwoooaaaarrrrrr...
> 
> Literally took minutes from start to finish. I also key two go cold, and spread them with nut butter, rolled them up and ate as a sorta snack sarnie? I saw it on YouTube by the way, not my original idea.
> 
> So.......you gave a carb, protein, fat, and either more protein or fruits...yum.... Hope u don't mind me putting this here, but I thought it would be a great snack for when you're at work and want something quick? I'm doing it this week, to eat prior to gym.
> 
> Have a good week...x


Ooooo that sounds lovely. Will defo be giving that a try. Thanks for posting and anything else like that that you come across, please post as I love trying new recipes. 

Thank you, have a lovely week and hope you're well. X


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's amazing, love it! And it amazes me how it obliterates everything, even nuts and seeds. One of the best inventions ever besides quark.
> 
> Ooooo that sounds lovely. Will defo be giving that a try. Thanks for posting and anything else like that that you come across, please post as I love trying new recipes.
> 
> Thank you, have a lovely week and hope you're well. X


I've got one of those things I think. But it's not called a nutri bullet


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> I've got one of those things I think. But it's not called a nutri bullet


Ahh, but is it as good as a Nutribullet?! Nutribullets are awesome, didn't think it would be quite as good as it is.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Ahh, but is it as good as a Nutribullet?! Nutribullets are awesome, didn't think it would be quite as good as it is.


My sales pitched worked a treat didn't it lol


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> My sales pitched worked a treat didn't it lol


Yes it did even though I was still a bit scepital, until it did absolutely zuzz the heck out of everything.


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Yes it did even though I was still a bit scepital, until it did absolutely zuzz the heck out of everything.


Nails anything doesn't it!

Mrs did me a Snickers, ice cream and milk one a few weeks ago. You'd expect a few grains from the snickers but nothing!


----------



## 25434

View attachment 166143


I just made this in my ninja...hehe...you know...dos I am a ninja....swooshing in and out of journals unnoticed like the breeze over the Sahara..... :blink:

It's half a pomegranate,(gotta bash the seeds out first, cue kitchen and me covered in red blobs!...:laugh: half a guava, few chunks of pineapple, a persimmon fruit, juice from a lime, big bunch of mint and 6 ice cubes......phwwoooaaaarrrrrrr...berrrrluddie gawwgus.....


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Nails anything doesn't it!
> 
> Mrs did me a Snickers, ice cream and milk one a few weeks ago. You'd expect a few grains from the snickers but nothing!


 :drool: Oh good lord, you don't need to be telling me stuff like that, not with Snickers in the house. I'm scared what I might do. Also now thinking of a Ferrero Roche shake :drool:



Flubs said:


> View attachment 166143
> 
> 
> I just made this in my ninja...hehe...you know...dos I am a ninja....swooshing in and out of journals unnoticed like the breeze over the Sahara..... :blink:
> 
> It's half a pomegranate,(gotta bash the seeds out first, cue kitchen and me covered in red blobs!...:laugh: half a guava, few chunks of pineapple, a persimmon fruit, juice from a lime, big bunch of mint and 6 ice cubes......phwwoooaaaarrrrrrr...berrrrluddie gawwgus.....


Ooooo now that does sound nice. I need to try more things as I've just of stuck with ones I like, but think that needs to be tried. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> :drool: Oh good lord, you don't need to be telling me stuff like that, not with Snickers in the house. I'm scared what I might do. Also now thinking of a Ferrero Roche shake :drool:
> 
> Ooooo now that does sound nice. I need to try more things as I've just of stuck with ones I like, but think that needs to be tried. :thumb:


Ferrari roche would be amazing!

Bet we could come up with some good blends lol


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Ferrari roche would be amazing!
> 
> Bet we could come up with some good blends lol


I'm not keen on chocolate but ......I love toast!! :laugh: toast and.....and....urrrmmmm......oh well mebbe not.....hehe...


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Ferrari roche would be amazing!
> 
> Bet we could come up with some good blends lol


Yes it would be wicked. I've also been putting some thought into this and thinking of an Oreo one and also a chocolate hobnob one. :drool: And also wondering if it could zuzz a cadburys creme egg. 



Flubs said:


> I'm not keen on chocolate but ......I love toast!! :laugh: toast and.....and....urrrmmmm......oh well mebbe not.....hehe...


Hmm, toast, I am actually wondering just if it could do it out of curiosity. :laugh:

This mornings shake, a little boring but lovely.

View attachment 166185


Lambs lettuce, kale, brocolli, raspberries, blueberries, a banana, a few cashews, unflavoured whey and finished with a sprinkling of glutamine. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Flubs said:


> I'm not keen on chocolate but ......I love toast!! :laugh: toast and.....and....urrrmmmm......oh well mebbe not.....hehe...


Not keen on chocolate..... You're a woman lol

No such thing! 



Keeks said:


> Yes it would be wicked. I've also been putting some thought into this and thinking of an Oreo one and also a chocolate hobnob one. :drool: And also wondering if it could zuzz a cadburys creme egg.
> 
> Hmm, toast, I am actually wondering just if it could do it out of curiosity. :laugh:
> 
> This mornings shake, a little boring but lovely.
> 
> View attachment 166185
> 
> 
> Lambs lettuce, kale, brocolli, raspberries, blueberries, a banana, a few cashews, unflavoured whey and finished with a sprinkling of glutamine. :thumbup1:


Anything Oreo related would be good, maybe with some choc chip ice cream 

Lol creme egg would be a right mess!


----------



## 25434

R0BLET said:


> Not keen on chocolate..... You're a woman lol
> 
> No such thing!


I know I know.....tis true though, I could leave chocolate alone if the whole room was filled with it....but put me in a room with pies, chips and crisps and whhhoooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! stand well back and watch the carnage... :drool: :laugh:

and this my dear Roblet...is eggzackerleeee why I rock the chunky monkey look......  hehe....


----------



## Keeks

R0BLET said:


> Not keen on chocolate..... You're a woman lol
> 
> No such thing!
> 
> Anything Oreo related would be good, maybe with some choc chip ice cream
> 
> Lol creme egg would be a right mess!


Nah, the Nutribullet would sort that egg right out!!



Flubs said:


> I know I know.....tis true though, I could leave chocolate alone if the whole room was filled with it....but put me in a room with pies, chips and crisps and whhhoooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!! stand well back and watch the carnage... :drool: :laugh:
> 
> and this my dear Roblet...is eggzackerleeee why I rock the chunky monkey look......  hehe....


Im with you on the other bits too but chocolate wins every time for me!!


----------



## Keeks

A busy weekend this weekend sorting my conservatory so I've got some of my gym stuff together. I've had a multi gym for ages in my spare room but didn't have enough room to use it so now I have. :thumb:

View attachment 166966
View attachment 166967
View attachment 166968
View attachment 166969


I'll be getting a bench and some weights too so can do quite a bit at home if I don't get to the gym. Happy days.


----------



## Dai Jones

funky wall paper


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> funky wall paper


You should see my tiger print hallway!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> You should see my tiger print hallway!


I take it that's an invite then :wink:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I take it that's an invite then :wink:


Ha ha, I'll take a photo of it!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'll take a photo of it!


 :sneaky2: .......


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :sneaky2: .......


 :tongue: Walking through my house is like a mini safari! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :tongue: Walking through my house is like a mini safari! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Well weekend's flown!! Non stop pretty much although got an afternoon snooze in yesterday 

Trained back and bi's at home yesterday, not brilliant as I've cricked my neck so just took it easy as I could really feel it on some exercises.

Did the following, 3-4 sets of 15 to 20 reps:

Bent over row

Wide grip pull downs

Seated row

Upright row

Db curls

Cable curls

Then had a takeaway with family watching the Burnley match, and got a good result for a change :thumb: then a catch up with mates.

Also found my melatonin which I'd lost and haven't been sleeping well so was like a hyper kid when I found them, and had a solid 11 hour sleep last night, amazing! 

Trained legs today and properly beasted them, so much so that I had a ten minute lie down when I got home, got up and my legs didn't so i fell flat on my face, pure comedy!

3 - 4 sets of the following, 15-20 reps:

Seated leg curls

Wide stance Smith machine squats

Db squats

Romanian deads

Sldl's superset with wide stance

Glute isolation machine

Necks been slightly easier today and was ok when training but can feel it again now so jacuzzi and then early night.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Well weekend's flown!! Non stop pretty much although got an afternoon snooze in yesterday
> 
> Trained back and bi's at home yesterday, not brilliant as I've cricked my neck so just took it easy as I could really feel it on some exercises.
> 
> Did the following, 3-4 sets of 15 to 20 reps:
> 
> Bent over row
> 
> Wide grip pull downs
> 
> Seated row
> 
> Upright row
> 
> Db curls
> 
> Cable curls
> 
> Then had a takeaway with family watching the Burnley match, and got a good result for a change :thumb: then a catch up with mates.
> 
> Also found my melatonin which I'd lost and haven't been sleeping well so was like a hyper kid when I found them, and had a solid 11 hour sleep last night, amazing!
> 
> *T**rained legs today and properly beasted them, so much so that I had a ten minute lie down when I got home, got up and my legs didn't so i fell flat on my face*, pure comedy!
> 
> 3 - 4 sets of the following, 15-20 reps:
> 
> Seated leg curls
> 
> Wide stance Smith machine squats
> 
> Db squats
> 
> Romanian deads
> 
> Sldl's superset with wide stance
> 
> Glute isolation machine
> 
> Necks been slightly easier today and was ok when training but can feel it again now so jacuzzi and then early night.


last time I trained my legs that hard I struggled to even get out of bed the next day, your gonna hurt tomorrow

:thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> last time I trained my legs that hard I struggled to even get out of bed the next day, your gonna hurt tomorrow
> 
> :thumbup1:


Oh I hurt, and I can't walk properly!!! :crying:


----------



## Rykard

ahh doms - don't you love it when it's someone else? :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> ahh doms - don't you love it when it's someone else? :tongue:


 mg: Nope!!! Ok, a little! :laugh: Haven't had doms like this in a long time, I really can't move my legs properly.


----------



## Rykard

i kinda feel your pain, got a back issue atm.


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> i kinda feel your pain, got a back issue atm.


Oh no, hope all's ok and it's nothing serious.


----------



## Keeks

Made these no bake protein bars tonight as I haven't made anything new in a while

View attachment 168078


Recipe here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/the-protein-works-/279178-tpw-inspired-recipes-4.html

Haven't tried them yet add they're setting in the fridge.


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Made these no bake protein bars tonight as I haven't made anything new in a while
> 
> View attachment 168078
> 
> 
> Recipe here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/the-protein-works-/279178-tpw-inspired-recipes-4.html
> 
> Haven't tried them yet add they're setting in the fridge.


Nice


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Nice


Hope so!!


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Hope so!!


I like making my own things too. At least you know exactly what's in them. Only problem is even though I'll ration them over a few days I'll eat it all the same day haha.


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> I like making my own things too. At least you know exactly what's in them. Only problem is even though I'll ration them over a few days I'll eat it all the same day haha.


Exactly, you know what goes in and can alter ingredients to suit. I'm the same, love making things but have problems sometimes with rations :laugh: There's a recipe I found for protein balls and they're lethal. I make 6-8 balls for a few days but can easily get through them in a few hours, ha!


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Exactly, you know what goes in and can alter ingredients to suit. I'm the same, love making things but have problems sometimes with rations  There's a recipe I found for protein balls and they're lethal. I make 6-8 balls for a few days but can easily get through them in a few hours, ha!


I made a Victoria Sponge the other week with a scoop of whey in lol. Fitted my macros too.


----------



## dtlv

Hey, stranger how's things?


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> I made a Victoria Sponge the other week with a scoop of whey in lol. Fitted my macros too.


Now I like the sound of that!! :drool:



dtlv said:


> Hey, stranger how's things?


Well hello! I'm good thanks, getting back into training after a bit of a break but all Ok.

How's things with you? Hope all is good.


----------



## 25434

Morning keeks...good to see ya  x My bums still aching from Sundays leg/glute day and I've scheduled a glute session for tomorrow...lawwwd! that's gonna be interesting....hahaha...


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning keeks...good to see ya  x My bums still aching from Sundays leg/glute day and I've scheduled a glute session for tomorrow...lawwwd! that's gonna be interesting....hahaha...


Hey Flubs.  Eeek, I'm the same....my legs are still in bits from Sunday and I still can't walk properly. Hope yours are recovered tomorrow! X


----------



## Dai Jones

Bet your happy Mr West is headlining Glastonbury


----------



## sxbarnes

Dai Jones said:


> Bet your happy Mr West is headlining Glastonbury


not Fred west?


----------



## Dai Jones

sxbarnes said:


> not Fred west?


:laugh:....better option than Kanye


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Bet your happy Mr West is headlining Glastonbury


You know, I think I'm the only one who's happy about it! Yes he's an absolute tool but I like his music. Although Snoop was my wish.

Think it'll make for a good headliner though with all the controversy! :beer:


----------



## Keeks

sxbarnes said:


> not Fred west?


 :lol: Think he would've been less controversial!


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Now I like the sound of that!! :drool:
> 
> Well hello! I'm good thanks, getting back into training after a bit of a break but all Ok.
> 
> How's things with you? Hope all is good.


I'm great thanks  Am almost now totally sorted with my immigration stuff here in the US and also back online doing forum stuff again. Training hasn't happened much for me in the last six months and am looking forward to lifting some heavy stuff. How's about you now you are back, any shows you are looking at doing?


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> I'm great thanks  Am almost now totally sorted with my immigration stuff here in the US and also back online doing forum stuff again. Training hasn't happened much for me in the last six months and am looking forward to lifting some heavy stuff. How's about you now you are back, any shows you are looking at doing?


Ahh that's great to hear.  Glad things are going well and you're getting sorted. Bet it's been a hectic time. Training comes second to life at times, but you pick it back up when you can.

Plan is to get back into a routine now but have a few holidays and Glastonbury over the next few months then when the partying is done, knuckle down for the next 6 months and hoping to start prep after xmas so I can do the April/May season.


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Ahh that's great to hear.  Glad things are going well and you're getting sorted. Bet it's been a hectic time. Training comes second to life at times, but you pick it back up when you can.
> 
> Plan is to get back into a routine now but have a few holidays and Glastonbury over the next few months then when the partying is done, knuckle down for the next 6 months and hoping to start prep after xmas so I can do the April/May season.


Sweet, sounds good and must be nice to be training but not rushing like crazy to prep for anything. Good training/life balance


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Sweet, sounds good and must be nice to be training but not rushing like crazy to prep for anything. Good training/life balance


Yep, i'm enjoying it again. Only just getting back into it properly but enjoying each session and can't wait for the next and feels good not to be under pressure.

Yep, balance is key. Work and personal stuff has taken over for a few months but now adding training in and I feel better for it, feel at the moment that nothing is taking priority and I like that.


----------



## Keeks

Busy few weeks, works been busy as it's year end :cursing: then went on the first Benidorm hen do which was amazing, then back to manic work whilst really suffering last week, not a good combination.:sad:

Anyway, feeling normal and human again now so got back into training yesterday. Trained back and bi's at home.

Did 15-20 reps of the following, 3 sets of each.

Wide grip pull downs

Close grip pull downs

Seated row

Upright row

Cable bar curls

Db curls - vertical grip

X body hammers

Good session actually and I surprised myself with how I'd done so was happy with that.

Legs today and absolutely beasted then, another good session and practically crawled out the gym.

15-20 reps of the following, 3-4 sets with holds on the machine exercises

Leg extensions

Seated leg curls

Abductors

Wide stance Smith machine squats

Romanian deads

Wide stance sldl's superset with sldl's

Glute isolation machine

Diets been clean all week apart from a Chinese and Krispy Kremes last night at my parents but other than that, all good.

Now on a 6 week countdown to the next holiday so going to be as consistent as possible with diet and training till then. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zola

Nice work, nice to have another little holiday to look forward to !


----------



## Keeks

Zola said:


> Nice work, nice to have another little holiday to look forward to !


Cheers, was really happy considering how rough I've felt this week but back on form again now. Yep, can't wait and its motivation for me too.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Cheers, was really happy considering how rough I've felt this week but back on form again now. Yep, can't wait and its motivation for me too.


Yeh, nothing like having a deadline and a target of looking like a goddess in your bikini to motivate you :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yeh, nothing like having a deadline and a target of looking like a goddess in your bikini to motivate you :thumbup1:


Ha ha, exactly, 6 weeks which is nothing and it'll fly by but it's a real motivator!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, exactly, 6 weeks which is nothing and it'll fly by but it's a real motivator!


I can pop over to make sure you're on track to look good in this bikini


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I can pop over to make sure you're on track to look good in this bikini


Yes please, I would find that very helpful


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yes please, I would find that very helpful


Anytime  lets start with the usual stuff, rear glute spread


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Anytime  lets start with the usual stuff, rear glute spread


I knew you wouldn't be offering me help in a conventional way  Not sure how that would work with a bikini on though?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I knew you wouldn't be offering me help in a conventional way  Not sure how that would work with a bikini on though?!


I dont ever really work the conventional way, i find it the best. Erm....who said you'd have a bikini on? Probably best to stay off, its just how i coach, im quite "invasive"


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I dont ever really work the conventional way, i find it the best. Erm....who said you'd have a bikini on? Probably best to stay off, its just how i coach, im quite "invasive"


You said I'd have bikini on........



Chelsea said:


> I can pop over to make sure you're on track to look good *in this bikini*


But if you think its best without, who am I to question your judgment?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> You said I'd have bikini on........
> 
> But if you think its best without, who am I to question your judgment?!


I think you have misinterpreted that one, i need to see that you're ready to be in this bikini, that certainly does not mean you'll be wearing one! Your trust in my judgement is well placed


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I think you have misinterpreted that one, i need to see that you're ready to be in this bikini, that certainly does not mean you'll be wearing one! Your trust in my judgement is well placed


  My bad! In that case, I really do need your help.


----------



## Keeks

Good week training and diet wise, even though I've felt a bit off. Think I've got a bug and not still suffering from Benidorm as there are a few people ill at work. That aside, happy with things this week and had a good week of sleep too which always helps.

Trained at home all week, decent sessions and had doms after every session, with legs only feeling ok today after Sunday's session.

Monday was rest day, Tuesday was shoulders and abs, planned to do legs last night but did arms and abs instead as legs were still sore and did legs tonight.

Shoulders and abs, 3 x 20 for shoulders, 4 x 25 for abs

Arnie press

Standing lat raises

Front raises

Standing rear delt raises

Crunches

Russian twists

Bi's, tri's and abs

Push downs

Pull downs

Db kickbacks

3 x 20 of each

Preacher curls

Cable curls

Db curls

3 x 15 of each then x body hammers till failure to finish

Crunches and Russian twists, 6 x 20 of each

Legs

Single leg curls 3 x 20 each leg

Db lunges 3 x 15

Pelvic lifts 3 x 25

Jump squats 3 x 25 although on the third set, foot was starting to hurt so think I'll leave these again as my foot really doesn't like them

Tri set - Romanian deads, wide stance sldl's, sldl's 5 x 10 of each. Absolute killer, legs were on fire after these.

Job done, Jacuzzi afterwards and an early night, I'm beat!!


----------



## Keeks

For some reason I've been like a zombie this weekend and slept loads. Had an nap yesterday afternoon for nearly two hours, then slept for nearly 12 hours last night and then feel sleep this afternoon again after a horrendous leg session, and I'm still knackered now!

Anyway, shoulders and abs yesterday at home, good session.

Db shoulder press 4 x 15

Seated lat raises 4 x 12

Standing front raises 4 x 12

Rear delt raises 4 x 15

Crunches 5 x 20

Reverse crunches 5 x 20

Legs today at the gym

Leg extensions 4 x 15

Hack squats 4 x 15

3/4 Front squats 4 x 15

Wide stance Smith machine squats 4 x 15

Romanian deads 3 x 20

Lying leg curls 3 x 20

Glute isolation machine 3 x 20

And I've also made the most amazing treat EVER! Sugar free protein jelly sweets :drool: They're like haribo, they're awesome!

So easy to make, all you need is two sachets of sugar free jelly, two sachets of gelatine and two scoops of unflavoured whey. Mix the jelly and gelatine with half a pint of boiling water, then mix in the whey. Pour into a mould and set for a few hours.



I had to use a cupcake mould as that was all I have but have just ordered some small shape moulds so I can do a big multi flavoured batch.


----------



## biglbs

Now I want food.......bloody diet,they look soooo nice...


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Now I want food.......bloody diet,they look soooo nice...


These are ideal for dieting, sugar free and a nice treat to stop sweet cravings. :thumbup1:

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> These are ideal for dieting, sugar free and a nice treat to stop sweet cravings. :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope all is well with you.


I am all good mate thanks....x

I had a piece of dark choc and all was well...


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I am all good mate thanks....x
> 
> I had a piece of dark choc and all was well...


Glad all is well. 

I'm about to tuck in to my last two sweets from the above batch, making more tomorrow.


----------



## Keeks

Protein jelly sweets made and being munched on right now :drool:



Blackcurrant, orange and lime flavours, and even added quark to the lime and blackcurrant ones  perfect!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

wow! they look great :drool:


----------



## 25434

They do look nice...but....but....as I'm more of a savoury gal, can you make them in steak and ale pie flavour? orr.......cheesy wotsit flavour perchance?

branstonpickleflavourorsinglemaltflavour? :tongue:


----------



## 25434

They do look nice...but....but....as I'm more of a savoury gal, can you make them in steak and ale pie flavour? orr.......cheesy wotsit flavour perchance?

branstonpickleflavourorsinglemaltflavour? :tongue:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> wow! they look great :drool:


They're my new fave, even ditched quark for them last night!!



Flubs said:


> They do look nice...but....but....as I'm more of a savoury gal, can you make them in steak and ale pie flavour? orr.......cheesy wotsit flavour perchance?
> 
> branstonpickleflavourorsinglemaltflavour? :tongue:


Ha ha, that sounds rank!!! Even though I do love Branston pickle and steak and ale pie!

Hope you're well anyway. X


----------



## Keeks

Good week so far diet and training even with the heat, loving training at home, really into a routine again now and will probably just train at the gym at weekends. And I have the added bonus of collapsing onto the floor between sets on leg day. :lol:

Really pushing myself too now, motivations properly back and have really felt it after each session.

Monday - Chest, tri's and abs

Machine press 3 x 15

Machine flyes 3 x 12

Push downs 3 x 15

Reverse grip pull downs 3 x 15

Kickbacks 3 x 15

Crunches on a ball 4 x 20

Reverse crunches 4 x 20

Tuesday - Back & abs

Daffy pull downs 3 x 15

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 15

Seated row 3 x 15

Hyps on a ball 3 x 20

Crunches on a ball 4 x 20

Reverse crunches 4 x 20

Wednesday - Legs

Standing single leg curls 3 x 20 each leg

Pelvic lifts on a ball superset with leg curls on a ball 4 x 15 of each

DB lunges 3 x 15

DB split squats 3 x 15

DB Speed squats 4 x 25

Tri sets - Romanian deads, SLDL's, wide stance SLDL's - 5 sets, 10 reps of each - KILLER

Horrible and brutal leg session, legs are in bits today, glad its rest day.


----------



## Rykard

what are 'Pelvic lifts on a ball' ? are these likes greshies bum ups? or hip thrusts?


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> what are 'Pelvic lifts on a ball' ? are these likes greshies bum ups? or hip thrusts?


Gershies bum ups sound v v dodgy!! :lol: They're like hip thrusts, but you lie down with your feet up on the ball and lift/tilt your pelvis/bum, with a squeeze at the top. Very slow and controlled exercise with using the ball, got to keep yourself steady.


----------



## Keeks

Good week training/diet so far, really pushing myself and super motivated, head and hearts properly in the game now, more so than it has been for a lonnnnnnnng time now. I've been on/off plodding along for ages now but now, finally, that passion is back.

Went to a local bodybuilding show at weekend, an IBFA qualifier and a show that I'm hoping will be my first show next year and one of my best mates has decided she wants to compete so therefore we'll be doing the show together and be supporting each other through it all. This has really spurred me on as through last prep, I felt so alone (apart from the support on here  ) so now I'm really excited for the upcoming year.

Anyway, legs done on Sunday, good session and legs have only just returned to normal-ish today. Back and bi's on Monday, shoulders and abs last night, and legs again tonight. Happy with every session at the minute, great pumps and seriously beat afterwards :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Also got some bars and weights for home so I can do even more at home and this review has had me in stitches all week:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Good week training/diet so far, really pushing myself and super motivated, head and hearts properly in the game now, more so than it has been for a lonnnnnnnng time now. I've been on/off plodding along for ages now but now, finally, that passion is back. :thumb:


about time :tongue:


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Also got some bars and weights for home so I can do even more at home and this review has had me in stitches all week:lol:
> 
> View attachment 170825


I'll come and PT you at home


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> about time :tongue:


I know!!! Its been way too long but im properly back now. :thumb:



Chelsea said:


> I'll come and PT you at home


Deal! You should see my training attire when I train at home!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Deal! You should see my training attire when I train at home!


I'll book you in asap!!!!! :drool:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll book you in asap!!!!! :drool:


Ooooo yes please! Although I was only joking about my gym wear, nothing out of the ordinary. You just need to watch out for me getting too hot and stripping off and lying down between sets :tongue: I love training at home for that reason alone, cant do that at a public gym!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ooooo yes please! Although I was only joking about my gym wear, nothing out of the ordinary. You just need to watch out for me getting too hot and stripping off and lying down between sets :tongue: I love training at home for that reason alone, cant do that at a public gym!


Not a problem at all, i'll bring something hard for you to sit on in-between sets..........

A bench obviously :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Not a problem at all, i'll bring something hard for you to sit on in-between sets..........
> 
> A bench obviously :whistling:


Do I get a rub down afterwards so I don't stiffen up? Although that does depend on what we would train I guess.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Do I get a rub down afterwards so I don't stiffen up? Although that does depend on what we would train I guess.


I'll give you a rub down regardless! You can never be too careful


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll give you a rub down regardless! You can never be too careful


I like that, you seem very thorough. Book me in for a full body workout then!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> I like that, you seem very thorough. Book me in for a full body workout then!


I'll check my schedule and pencil you in, we'll discuss payment options


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Good week training/diet so far, really pushing myself and super motivated, head and hearts properly in the game now, more so than it has been for a lonnnnnnnng time now. I've been on/off plodding along for ages now but now, finally, that passion is back.
> 
> :


Great news, really pleased for you Hun


----------



## 25434

Wahayeeeee....and she's off...whoop whoop.....

I do a bit of training g at home at times....great being able to bounce around in me undercrackers and vest is fab........apart from having to dive under the window when the postie arrives.......and a bit mortifying g when he bangs on the window and goes..."morning" :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I'll check my schedule and pencil you in, we'll discuss payment options


I may have a few suggestions with regards to that, i'm sure we can come to a mutually beneficial agreement. 



BestBefore1989 said:


> Great news, really pleased for you Hun


Thank you.  It's been a long time coming but 110% back in the game now.



Flubs said:


> Wahayeeeee....and she's off...whoop whoop.....
> 
> I do a bit of training g at home at times....great being able to bounce around in me undercrackers and vest is fab........apart from having to dive under the window when the postie arrives.......and a bit mortifying g when he bangs on the window and goes..."morning" :laugh:


Yep, no messing about now, time to get serious.

Ha ha ha, luckily my gardens fenced off so no one can see me training when I've stripped off, thank god!! :laugh:


----------



## Keeks

Friday!!! :bounce:

Legs done on Wednesday night :cursing: and have been sore since. Chest, tri's and abs last night.

Legs

Single leg curls 3 x 20 each leg

DB lunges 3 x 15

Split squats 3 x 15

Pelvic lifts superset with leg curls on a ball 3 x 15 of each

Romanian deads 3 x 15

SLDL's 3 x 15

Wide stance SLDL's 3 x 15

Upped weight for this session so did slightly lower reps than normal but could really feel the last three exercises, legs properly gave way afterwards.

Chest, tri's & abs

Machine press 3 x 15

Flyes 3 x 12

Dips 3 x 20

Reverse pull downs 3 x 15

Push downs 3 x 15

Kickbacks 3 x 15

Reverse crunches 4 x 20

Crunches 4 x 20

Rest day today, no fat Friday, actually haven't had ones in weeks now and not even missing it. Legs tomorrow, all day sesh in Manc on Sunday  then Monday will be a complete write off.

Have a good weekend all! :beer:


----------



## Lukehh

no fat friday? im out :cursing:


----------



## Keeks

Lukehh said:


> no fat friday? im out :cursing:


:laugh: Nope, hitting the beach in 3 weeks so no fat Fridays! Might have a treat over the weekend, probably hang over food on Monday but that's it.


----------



## Dai Jones

good to see the old keeks back....naked fridays back on the card then


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> good to see the old keeks back....naked fridays back on the card then


Thanks Dai, it's bl00dy good to be back! :bounce: Been like a hyper kid bouncing off the walls lately, back to my old self. 

Naked Fridays!!!!!! Ha ha, had forgotten about them! I may be hyper but I'm not naked! :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Thanks Dai, it's bl00dy good to be back! :bounce: Been like a hyper kid bouncing off the walls lately, back to my old self.
> 
> Naked Fridays!!!!!! Ha ha, had forgotten about them! I may be hyper but I'm not naked! :sneaky2: :lol:


 :thumbdown: ...


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :thumbdown: ...


 :lol: Seriously, I've lost about a stone since this time last year and not in a good way so I'm now a version of chunky skinny fat! :lol: Won't be this time next year though! :beer:


----------



## 25434

Dai Jones said:


> :thumbdown: ...


lol! that made me larrrrf......


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> :lol: Seriously, I've lost about a stone since this time last year and not in a good way so I'm now a version of chunky skinny fat! :lol: Won't be this time next year though! :beer:


and I'm a version of chunky.. :lol: :lol:

shameonmeandyesimoffdownthegymthisweekendtodothatlittlebitextra.....


----------



## Rykard

Keeks said:


> :lol: Seriously, I've lost about a stone since this time last year and not in a good way so I'm now a version of chunky skinny fat! :lol: Won't be this time next year though! :beer:


picsornochunkyskinnyfat


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> and I'm a version of chunky.. :lol: :lol:
> 
> shameonmeandyesimoffdownthegymthisweekendtodothatlittlebitextra.....


Ha ha ha, that hurt my eyes reading that!!!



Rykard said:


> picsornochunkyskinnyfat


Nopicsbutdefochunkyskinnyfat


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: Seriously, I've lost about a stone since this time last year and not in a good way so I'm now a version of chunky skinny fat! :lol: Won't be this time next year though! :beer:


 :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Bit of an update although not much to say really. Still training hard, really pushing myself and feeling better week on week. Five day split at current although sometimes I change days etc due to other commitments, two leg sessions, back & bis, shoulders & abs, and chest & tri's. Diets clean, few weekend treats but that's about it. Sometimes struggle with appetite still but doing as best as I can.

Went to Bodypower at weekend, had a cracking laugh with my mate but it was so packed, ended up getting so squashed and stressed!! She had entered the Bodypower transformation comp which started in Jan and got in the top 20 finalists, the comp being on the Sat afternoon. Went to watch that and was so proud of her even though she didn't place, was a great experience for her.

Other than that, off to Benidorm on a week long hen do on Monday, cant wait and as its a week, think it'll be a bit more chilled out, so hoping it doesn't kill me too much, but we'll see!


----------



## Dai Jones

good to see your cracking on....need to see the chilled keeks


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> good to see your cracking on....need to see the chilled keeks


Cheers Dai, its good to be cracking on! :thumb: Hey, this is the chilled Keeks, maybe a little hyper (super hyper) but really getting into holiday mode now......this time next week I'll be chilling in the sun with perhaps a cocktail for brekkie!


----------



## Keeks

Busy few weeks with no training for two of them due to holiday and then post holiday feeling of death and a poorly cat!

Benidorm was amazing, had such an awesome time even though I got a few things robbed, including my phone, bag and Superman pj's bizarrely, ha! It was far from a chilled holiday though, did 7 nights partying with an average bed time being 6-7am so needless to say I came home, curled into a ball and cried like a proper girl I was so ill! So worth it though! 

And Boris my cat has been very ill again with his diabetes, actually thought it was the end for him last week, so have been back and forth to the vets a lot and although he's doing a lot better now, his diabetes is not right so still on with sorting things with the vet, my poor boy. :sad:

Anyway, went to watch the judging at Nabba Brits at weekend, great day and me and my friend are excited making comp plans for next year, and although half in party mode I'm still conscious of my comp plans so keeping the pressure on myself and got back to training on Sunday.

Shoulders and abs on Sunday, tough session as I was still feeling rough but needed to get back into it and had a good session, then legs on Monday which made me want to cry, horrible but good session. Couldn't train last night due to stuff but back & bi's tonight.

Diet was rubbish for the holiday and last week but all sorted this week.


----------



## Keeks

Just made these peanut butter and banana cookies tonight, lovely!!



Recipe here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/the-protein-works-/279178-tpw-inspired-recipes-5.html#post5636641

Also made some protein sweets the other day but did one batch using TPW's iBCAA Tropical punch powder with orange flavoured jelly, well nice! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Missed a few training sessions this week as my mum was taken into hospital with cellulitis which was pretty bl00dy scary. She's coming too now but it's knocked her for six, bless her.

Did an absolutely brutal leg session at home on Sunday and had doms right up until yesterday!! Had a spotter so did squats at home as I usually do a leg session at the gym on weekends to mainly get squats in but was fine going them without a Smith machine which is what I'm used to.

Wide stance squats 5 x 20

Split squats 5 x 10 each leg

Wide stance sldl's superset with sldl's 3 x 15 of each

Bulgarian deads 4 x 20

Db speed squats 5 x 20

Absolutely wrecked after this, was lying down between sets and had to wait ten minutes to tackle the stairs my legs were shaking that much!

Shoulders and abs last night, and instead of a rest day today will do back and bi's tonight due to missed sessions.

Also haven't bought any flavdrops for ages but wanted some so got some new flavours to try which are pretty awesome, quark overload at the moment!


----------



## Sharpy76

Don't forget to post pics of that PB cheesecake if you do it @Keeks!!


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't forget to post pics of that PB cheesecake if you do it @Keeks!!


Ahh I never got chance, been non-stop all weekend. Gutted as I was so looking forward to it! Will be making it at some point though and I'll defo post pics. :thumbup1:


----------



## Omen669

Great journal. Your progress and body look amazing. Well done.

Nice cookies as well!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Great journal. Your progress and body look amazing. Well done.
> 
> Nice cookies as well!


Ahh thank you and thank you for reading. Progress has gone back a little as I've had a weird busy year but hopefully should move forward again now for comps next year.

Ha ha, I love baking! :thumbup1:


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you and thank you for reading. Progress has gone back a little as I've had a weird busy year but hopefully should move forward again now for comps next year.
> 
> Ha ha, I love baking! :thumbup1:


Most people who train do love cooking and especially eating!

Good luck with your comps.

It's good inspiration for others to see journals like yours and others on here. I have a few friends on facebook, in contest shape and they are incredibly lean. Makes me want to train harder lol


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Most people who train do love cooking and especially eating!
> 
> Good luck with your comps.
> 
> It's good inspiration for others to see journals like yours and others on here. I have a few friends on facebook, in contest shape and they are incredibly lean. Makes me want to train harder lol


Oh yes, I love the eating part too. Love baking and trying new things especially as you know exactly what's going in to your food.

Thank you, can't wait to step on stage again, it's been way too long.

I agree there, Facebook is good for motivation, seeing others competing always gets me and their progress over time, gives me an extra motivation boost and makes you want to push that bit harder.


----------



## Keeks

Busy weekend/week so far, ended up missing training Saturday but did legs Sunday, shoulders Monday and arms last night which was a rushed one, nothing special but job done. Been out of routine for the last week or so with training sessions so no set days, just trying to get everything trained as and when.

Also bought some new ankle weights as lost my old ones, really need to be focusing on hams/glutes so these should help more with this.



Sundays leg session:

Wide stance squats - 3 x 20

Weighted leg curls - 4 x 15 each leg

Weighted ankle kickbacks - 4 x 20 each leg

Kneeling weighted ankle kickbacks - 3 x 20 each leg

Tri set - SLDL's x 10, wide stance SLDL's x 10 & Bulgarian deads x 10, 5 sets

Good and tough session, Still a little sore now.

Anyways, training done now for probably at least a week as off to Glastonbury tomorrow and will be writing off a few days when I come home. Literally never been so excited about anything before, looking at stuff on the internet and it just looks so amazing, and we're going in a campervan so it's not going to be as bad as camping. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Quick update although not much to update really.

Had the best time at Glastonbury, was absolutely amazing but came home again to a very poorly Boris. Back and forth to the vets over the last few weeks and he's now skin & bone, he's on his way out now so absolutely devastated. Other stuff going on too so not ideal, this year has been one thing after another, had some great holidays etc but then its doom & gloom again! Hey ho!!

Trying to keep up with training as best as possible, but missing the occasional session but I'm finding that my appetite is really suffering, dropped quite a bit of weight, even more over the last month and not in a good way so need to really focus on diet at the minute, need to get some meat on me. Although on holiday again in 7 weeks so do want to have a decent bikini bod too, can't win, ha ha!!

Anyway, still trying to get 2 leg sessions per week, back I do now on its own with abs, shoulders and abs, then arms and chest together. No set days, just the next session when I can. Not doing cardio either at the minute as don't want to drop any more weight.


----------



## 25434

Hey there keeks. Glad you are but sorry to hear about Boris  take care missis...thinking of you....you should get down to that Chinese and have some "chicken thing" or "noodle wotsit" hehe....that would put meat on you! Although quite what sorta meat who knows! Lol......


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hey there keeks. Glad you are but sorry to hear about Boris  take care missis...thinking of you....you should get down to that Chinese and have some "chicken thing" or "noodle wotsit" hehe....that would put meat on you! Although quite what sorta meat who knows! Lol......


Hey Flubs, thank you. He's actually had a decent few days, back at vets tonight so will see what they say.

Ha ha, it might help fatten both me and Boris up, although it might not even be meat on the actual menu, more like melted welly or something! :lol:

Hope all is well with you anyway. x


----------



## Keeks

Busy few weeks really, nursing Boris who's very up and down but he's had a fairly decent week this week which is good, audit at work which is lovely and stressful but getting some decent training sessions in, bit rushed with some sessions and still not in a proper routine with set days, but not to worry.

Playing around with different leg sessions, using the ankle weights quite a bit amongst other leg exercises and feeling absolutely shot at after every session which is good, and enjoying trying different sessions and mixing things up a bit.

Diet all clean during the week with a few weekend treats, appetite still the same really with a few skipped meals and weight's hovering around the same really, need to get some more baking done but haven't had much time really.

Few party weekends ahead then holiday in 5 weeks, then will really concentrate on pushing weight up on my return, try and grow a bit more and the look at comps for next year depending on how things go and how I feel.


----------



## Dai Jones

you still training at home keeks?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you still training at home keeks?


Mostly, yes. Go the gym some weekends for leg sessions but I can do quite a bit at home and tbh, I prefer it.


----------



## Keeks

So, said goodbye to my little boy at weekend, absolutely heartbroken, but it was his time to go, bless.

Anyway, throwing myself properly into training now, a proper structure again.

Monday will be shoulders and abs

Tuesday legs

Wednesday arms and chest

Thursday back and abs

Then legs again Saturday or Sunday

Started this on Monday, will stick to this for the moment and maybe 're-assess when I'm back from holiday, although think it will be more diet that changes on my return, get some padding on for winter and hopefully a little bit of muscle, well I hope so anyway!


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> So, said goodbye to my little boy at weekend, absolutely heartbroken, but it was his time to go, bless.
> 
> Anyway, throwing myself properly into training now, a proper structure again.
> 
> Monday will be shoulders and abs
> 
> Tuesday legs
> 
> Wednesday arms and chest
> 
> Thursday back and abs
> 
> Then legs again Saturday or Sunday
> 
> Started this on Monday, will stick to this for the moment and maybe 're-assess when I'm back from holiday, although think it will be more diet that changes on my return, get some padding on for winter and hopefully a little bit of muscle, well I hope so anyway!


Sorry for your loss, never easy having having to go through that. Pets really are one of the family but it's sometimes for the best rather than prolong any suffering.

Just try and keep yourself occupied with training and really hammer it then it's holiday time...again!

Chin up


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Sorry for your loss, never easy having having to go through that. Pets really are one of the family but it's sometimes for the best rather than prolong any suffering.
> 
> Just try and keep yourself occupied with training and really hammer it then it's holiday time...again!
> 
> Chin up


 Thank you. Its only 6 months since I lost my other cat and I knew it's been on the cards but still so sad :-( But yeah, he's not suffering and he had a good life. They are part of the family, I've had them over half my life so feel lost.

Anyway, hopefully I've got two more siamese kittens coming in about a month so I'm looking forward to that and got busy weekends etc and holiday to look forward to, and yes, will be beasting training!

Thanks


----------



## BestBefore1989

So sorry to hear that Hun, he was lucky to have you love and look after him and do what needed to be done when it was needed to be done.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> So sorry to hear that Hun, he was lucky to have you love and look after him and do what needed to be done when it was needed to be done.


Thank you.


----------



## BoomTime

Keeks said:


> So, said goodbye to my little boy at weekend, absolutely heartbroken, but it was his time to go, bless.
> 
> Anyway, throwing myself properly into training now, a proper structure again.
> 
> Monday will be shoulders and abs
> 
> Tuesday legs
> 
> Wednesday arms and chest
> 
> Thursday back and abs
> 
> Then legs again Saturday or Sunday
> 
> Started this on Monday, will stick to this for the moment and maybe 're-assess when I'm back from holiday, although think it will be more diet that changes on my return, get some padding on for winter and hopefully a little bit of muscle, well I hope so anyway!


Sorry to hear this hun,

I had one of my boys (Oatis - He was a cockapoo, not a cat but same feelings) put down 3 weeks ago, It does get easier. Just think of the amazing life you gave him


----------



## Keeks

BoomTime said:


> Sorry to hear this hun,
> 
> I had one of my boys (Oatis - He was a cockapoo, not a cat but same feelings) put down 3 weeks ago, It does get easier. Just think of the amazing life you gave him


Ahh, sorry to hear that too about Oatis. They are such a big part of your life aren't they. How many have you got now?

Yep, couldn't have done enough for them and gave them both the best life I could, even the vet said the same, as it has been difficult as they were both diabetic and needed insulin every 12 hours so they took a lot of caring for, but they were worth it.


----------



## BoomTime

Keeks said:


> Ahh, sorry to hear that too about Oatis. They are such a big part of your life aren't they. How many have you got now?
> 
> Yep, couldn't have done enough for them and gave them both the best life I could, even the vet said the same, as it has been difficult as they were both diabetic and needed insulin every 12 hours so they took a lot of caring for, but they were worth it.


Just then one now. His name is China, He is a border collie/lurcher. I rescued him from a barn in Wales. He was a quivering wreck when I first saw him. He had never had any interaction with humans (apart from the one women who feed them once a day) he was unwalkable on the lead. Full of fleas and ridiculous underweight. He came into the ''shelter'' with 6 of his brothers and sisters, they all got re homed and he was on his own for 2 years as no one wanted him because he was to shy. I took the risk and now he is my best friend. Quite literally, comes everywhere with me. Even into work some days 

That's him )

Hats off to you for that, that must of been hard work, but as you say, they are so so worth it.


----------



## Keeks

BoomTime said:


> Just then one now. His name is China, He is a border collie/lurcher. I rescued him from a barn in Wales. He was a quivering wreck when I first saw him. He had never had any interaction with humans (apart from the one women who feed them once a day) he was unwalkable on the lead. Full of fleas and ridiculous underweight. He came into the ''shelter'' with 6 of his brothers and sisters, they all got re homed and he was on his own for 2 years as no one wanted him because he was to shy. I took the risk and now he is my best friend. Quite literally, comes everywhere with me. Even into work some days
> 
> That's him )
> 
> Hats off to you for that, that must of been hard work, but as you say, they are so so worth it.
> 
> View attachment 113149


Awww, he's gorgeous. Bet he's so loyal to you coming from that background and then being loved and looked after properly. I bet you're so glad you took that chance, and bet he's been worth it too. But that's also why it's so heart-breaking when they go as you get so close and attached to them, we'd still go through the heart-break every time though, so many lovely memories.

When mine developed diabetes and as it was so hard to adapt to at first, I vowed not to get any more pets when they passed, but after my first went in January and I felt lost with just one, knew that I couldn't be without pets. I even had to get my parents to baby-sit if I went out as they needed their insulin, but yes defo worth it.

Can't wait for my new babies to arrive now, looking to the future now.


----------



## BoomTime

Keeks said:


> Awww, he's gorgeous. Bet he's so loyal to you coming from that background and then being loved and looked after properly. I bet you're so glad you took that chance, and bet he's been worth it too. But that's also why it's so heart-breaking when they go as you get so close and attached to them, we'd still go through the heart-break every time though, so many lovely memories.
> 
> When mine developed diabetes and as it was so hard to adapt to at first, I vowed not to get any more pets when they passed, but after my first went in January and I felt lost with just one, knew that I couldn't be without pets. I even had to get my parents to baby-sit if I went out as they needed their insulin, but yes defo worth it.
> 
> Can't wait for my new babies to arrive now, looking to the future now.


Ahmen to all of this. I couldn't of put it any better


----------



## 25434

Hey there Keeks, sooo sorry to hear about your little boy...  but he would have had the best, loving and fun life with you Keeks, he would have gone having known much love. I'm sure of that.

the two new kitties will be so naughty! My friend has two called duke and duchess, they are very chatty, cheeky and fun...I just adore them. When I visit they both slide down my shoulders and sneakily sit on my lap, chirruping and demanding tickles and stuff....brilliant! They will give you many worries, lol....but lots of love.

take care missis...x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hey there Keeks, sooo sorry to hear about your little boy...  but he would have had the best, loving and fun life with you Keeks, he would have gone having known much love. I'm sure of that.
> 
> the two new kitties will be so naughty! My friend has two called duke and duchess, they are very chatty, cheeky and fun...I just adore them. When I visit they both slide down my shoulders and sneakily sit on my lap, chirruping and demanding tickles and stuff....brilliant! They will give you many worries, lol....but lots of love.
> 
> take care missis...x


Thanks Flubs. I couldn't have done more for them, and happy I gave them the best I could.

Aww, they sound so lovely, love kittens and they're cheekiness, and so adaorable! Ha ha, yes, mine sounds right little monkey's, going to have to kitten proof the house. I'm getting regular updates and they're growing literally every day, and they're gorgeous. Would post a pic but don't know how to post them since the update!

Anyway, hope all is well with you. x


----------



## Keeks

Properly throwing myself into training and enjoying being back in a set routine. Appetite is increasing too, no missed meals which is good and I'm throwing a few cardio sessions in just until my holiday in just over 3 weeks.

Good week of training last week, happy with every session, really pushed myself and I could feel it.

Went out at weekend and still felt a bit ropey on Monday but still had a good shoulders and abs session, then later on did a hiit session on x-trainer.

Legs tonight and have got a bit of a sore throat/cold but dosed up and got through, was beat after.

Single leg curls 3 x 20 each leg

Tri set - all weighted - side kick, glute kickback, leg curl, 3 x 10 of each

Db lunges 3 x 20 each leg

Triple threats x 3 sets

Romanian deads 3 x 20

Db speed squats to finish 3 x 40

Early night tonight and hopefully will feel ok tomorrow.


----------



## Dai Jones

happy b-day keeks :beer:


----------



## Rykard

have a great day :beer:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dai Jones said:


> happy b-day keeks :beer:


I didnt know it was your B Day, Many Happy Returns of the day X


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> happy b-day keeks :beer:





Rykard said:


> have a great day :beer:





BestBefore1989 said:


> I didnt know it was your B Day, Many Happy Returns of the day X


Ahh thank you.

Had a lovely day shopping with friends, family meal, few birthday treats but did fasted cardio and probably trekked miles shopping so think that balances it out.


----------



## Sharpy76

Happy belated birthday @Keeks!!

Hope you had a good'un and enjoyed your treats


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Happy belated birthday @Keeks!!
> 
> Hope you had a good'un and enjoyed your treats


Thank you. Yeah, lovely day and lovely treats. :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Changed rest day last week and apart from fasted cardio, had Thursday off, then arms & chest Friday and legs Saturday morning. Bit of a rushed session but still was pretty brutal, then went out most of the day and night wearing heels so on Sunday my legs were in bits, as was I! 

Was still pretty rough yesterday too, but pulled myself together and even though I was dreading training last night, had a damn good session, shoulders & abs. Legs tonight, arms & chest tomorrow, back on Thursday and will change my second legs day this week to Friday as I've got a hen-do this weekend so no training at all. Will be doing cardio sessions too, HIIT on either rower or X-trainer but no set days and usually in the evenings.


----------



## 25434

Hey Keeks...have a great night out. Happy belated birthday wishes missis. Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hey Keeks...have a great night out. Happy belated birthday wishes missis. Xxxxxxxxxxx


Ahh thank you flubs. XX


----------



## Keeks

Really good week training etc this week, absolutely beasted myself, had some great sessions as per set routine and appetite has properly kicked in, so so hungry but got another two weeks before holiday so will be keeping things under control until then, then I'm going to eat, loads, and grow!!!!

Few cardio sessions, mainly HIIT on rower, and no meals missed this week and I've eaten more than I have been doing, and this mornings weigh in, and I've dropped nearly 2lbs so happy with that.

Overall, happy-ish with how I'm looking considering lack of consistency for quite a while now, obviously could be looking loads better, but then again, I would've thought I'd look worse for it than I do.

Felt like a long week this week so more than ready for the weekend and a week today, I get my new kittens, soooo excited!! Can't get used to an empty house, can't wait for them to arrive now!


----------



## BoomTime

Keeks said:


> Really good week training etc this week, absolutely beasted myself, had some great sessions as per set routine and appetite has properly kicked in, so so hungry but got another two weeks before holiday so will be keeping things under control until then, then I'm going to eat, loads, and grow!!!!
> 
> Few cardio sessions, mainly HIIT on rower, and no meals missed this week and I've eaten more than I have been doing, and this mornings weigh in, and I've dropped nearly 2lbs so happy with that.
> 
> Overall, happy-ish with how I'm looking considering lack of consistency for quite a while now, obviously could be looking loads better, but then again, I would've thought I'd look worse for it than I do.
> 
> Felt like a long week this week so more than ready for the weekend and a week today, I get my new kittens, soooo excited!! Can't get used to an empty house, can't wait for them to arrive now!


Awesome work there Keeks, keep up the good work.

Where are you off on holiday?


----------



## Keeks

BoomTime said:


> Awesome work there Keeks, keep up the good work.
> 
> Where are you off on holiday?


Thanks, will do!

Just a girly weekend in Benidorm, looking forward to a few days away.


----------



## BoomTime

Keeks said:


> Thanks, will do!
> 
> Just a girly weekend in Benidorm, looking forward to a few days away.


Don't do anything that I wouldn't do 

....Does not really give you much of a list of things not to do really....haha!


----------



## Keeks

BoomTime said:


> Don't do anything that I wouldn't do
> 
> ....Does not really give you much of a list of things not to do really....haha!


 :lol:

I'm going to enjoy the hell out of the weekend, that's for sure!


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> Thanks, will do!
> 
> Just a girly weekend in Benidorm, looking forward to a few days away.


That will be good fun! I was meant to be going for the bank holiday too but the plans fell apart... Villa for Ibiza next year is looking good to go though and should be booked soon :thumb: Cant wait already!


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> That will be good fun! I was meant to be going for the bank holiday too but the plans fell apart... Villa for Ibiza next year is looking good to go though and should be booked soon :thumb: Cant wait already!


3rd time there this year with the girls!

Ace, Ibiza's been mentioned with us for next year, possibly for closing parties but will have to see what goes on with other possible holidays and competing. When you planning on going?


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> 3rd time there this year with the girls!
> 
> Ace, Ibiza's been mentioned with us for next year, possibly for closing parties but will have to see what goes on with other possible holidays and competing. When you planning on going?


Thinking June / July... Around 10/14 of us going i think!

Will be going to one of the Greek islands with the Mrs in September probably!


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> Thinking June / July... Around 10/14 of us going i think!
> 
> Will be going to one of the Greek islands with the Mrs in September probably!


Ahh, sounds wicked, you'll have a blast with so many, can't beat a mates holiday. And nice to have a chilled one with the other half.


----------



## Keeks

Cracking hen do at weekend, and although a bit dead on Sunday, back at it yesterday and tbh, even with being out drinking all day and night, then having a bit of junk food on Sunday, don't think it's done too much damage so happy with that.

Shoulders and abs last night, then HIIT on rower later. Legs tonight, and usual routine for the rest of the week with cardio sessions throughout, and with a second legs session on Saturday.

New kittens arrive on Friday, getting so excited now, then off to UKBFF Leeds show on Sunday which should be good.


----------



## Keeks

Busy week with work, my manager's on holiday so been in charge of my dept so it's been a bit tough, but it's gone quite quickly which is good. It's also been taking me ages to get to sleep even though I've had my melatonin, which has been weird as it's always done the trick for me but just think I've not been switching off properly when going to bed, although once I'm off I have been sleeping straight through.

Good week all round, training, cardio and diet spot on. Some really good sessions, HIIT on rower most nights and happy with the mirror and scales this morning. Just another legs session tomorrow and cardio Saturday & Sunday. One more week hard at it and then holiday time and will adjust things on my return, mainly increasing food, dropping a little cardio but I just can't wait to eat more, been so hungry this week!

And tonight I get my babies!!!!!!!!!! Can't blinking wait! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

So after what feels like ages, I've finally got my girls, Doris and Dixie.










They're ace, absolutely gorgeous, love em to bits


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> So after what feels like ages, I've finally got my girls, Doris and Dixie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're ace, absolutely gorgeous, love em to bits


They're cute


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> So after what feels like ages, I've finally got my girls, Doris and Dixie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're ace, absolutely gorgeous, love em to bits


Second FelonE, i am not a huge cat lover but they are cute :thumb:

We have actually got a stray cat that spends a lot of time in the garden in the moment (probably doesnt help that my Nan feeds it :lol: ) but its very funny watching it as it has all the characteristics of a big cat ie a lion, cheetah etc... its very slow in how it moves but very alert and its a real hunter - it killed a pheasant in the garden a few weeks ago! The pheasant was about double the size of it :lol:


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> They're cute


Thank you. I know they're my babies so I'm biased but I think they're so gorgeous, can't stop looking at them!



A1243R said:


> Second FelonE, i am not a huge cat lover but they are cute :thumb:
> 
> We have actually got a stray cat that spends a lot of time in the garden in the moment (probably doesnt help that my Nan feeds it :lol: ) but its very funny watching it as it has all the characteristics of a big cat ie a lion, cheetah etc... its very slow in how it moves but very alert and its a real hunter - it killed a pheasant in the garden a few weeks ago! The pheasant was about double the size of it :lol:


Thank you. They're even cuter in real life, they just so gorgeous!

We have strays in our garden too, we've had them and fed them for years now, can't see them go hungry. They are so funny to watch, you can see at whatever age that hunter instinct, love watching them stalk each other and pounce. Ha ha, they'll have a do at anything won't they, but a pheasant's good going!


----------



## 25434

They look a right couple of scamps....you'll have your hands full and a half when they turn into teenagers! Lol...beautiful.....ummm...the kitties I meant, not you.....oh! Urrm...I didn't mean that in the way it sounded. .i....errrmmmm....ummm....you know. Mean right? Durrrr.....x


----------



## The-Real-Deal

> So after what feels like ages, I've finally got my girls, Doris and Dixie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're ace, absolutely gorgeous, love em to bits


Nice....So whats the kitty's called......!

Ahh come on guys you all wanted to say this........

Only joking....Very sweet.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

> They look a right couple of scamps....you'll *have your hands full *and a half when they turn into teenagers! Lol...beautiful.....ummm...the kitties I meant, not you.....oh! Urrm...I didn't mean that in the way it sounded. .i....errrmmmm....ummm....you know. Mean right? Durrrr.....x


The innuendo could be sooooo strong within this thread now.

Sorry I'll get my coat....


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> They look a right couple of scamps....you'll have your hands full and a half when they turn into teenagers! Lol...beautiful.....ummm...the kitties I meant, not you.....oh! Urrm...I didn't mean that in the way it sounded. .i....errrmmmm....ummm....you know. Mean right? Durrrr.....x


They're a handful now, never mind when they're older, I get tired just watching them race about! But they're oh so cute! x 



Natty Steve'o said:


> Nice....So whats the kitty's called......!
> 
> Ahh come on guys you all wanted to say this........
> 
> Only joking....Very sweet.


 :lol: Thank you! :thumb



Natty Steve'o said:


> The innuendo could be sooooo strong within this thread now.
> 
> Sorry I'll get my coat....


  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

So I haven't posted any progress pics in ages mainly as I've gone backwards over this last year, but after a very inconsistent year, I feel I'm finally getting back on my feet and look like I train a bit again!

Few pics this morning

















Holiday tomorrow then when I come back, time to eat and grow!


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> So I haven't posted any progress pics in ages mainly as I've gone backwards over this last year, but after a very inconsistent year, I feel I'm finally getting back on my feet and look like I train a bit again!
> 
> Few pics this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday tomorrow then when I come back, time to eat and grow!


Wow......Looking great


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> So I haven't posted any progress pics in ages mainly as I've gone backwards over this last year, but after a very inconsistent year, I feel I'm finally getting back on my feet and look like I train a bit again!
> 
> Few pics this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday tomorrow then when I come back, time to eat and grow!


Your looking damn fine  got some good defintion!

Be good to grow though!


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Wow......Looking great





A1243R said:


> Your looking damn fine  got some good defintion!
> 
> Be good to grow though!


Cheers guys!

Slowly getting there again, but seriously can't wait to get growing, lost a stone in the last year which is rubbish, so time to get some back!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Looking good young lady.

what I don't get is why someone as pretty as you are goes out of your way to make sure you cut your head off every picture !


----------



## Dai Jones

I recognise that mirror


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good young lady.
> 
> what I don't get is why someone as pretty as you are goes out of your way to make sure you cut your head off every picture !


yes this, but I would like to ask you to put your face in.......and take your bod out!!! I'm getting a complex! :lol: :lol:

seriously though, you have a beautiful figure and a fantastic base to start from.....

ireallyhatedsayingthathumphanddoublehumph......cough.....

no, you are really beaut.......... :angry:

:tongue: you know I'm just having a muck don't you? I respect you very much in truth....sod! Why can't I just insult you and have done with it! Sometimes I just wanna slap myself.....humph....xx


----------



## A1243R

Flubs said:


> yes this, but I would like to ask you to put your face in.......and take your bod out!!! I'm getting a complex! :lol: :lol:
> 
> seriously though, you have a beautiful figure and a fantastic base to start from.....
> 
> ireallyhatedsayingthathumphanddoublehumph......cough.....
> 
> no, you are really beaut.......... :angry:
> 
> :tongue: you know I'm just having a muck don't you? I respect you very much in truth....sod! Why can't I just insult you and have done with it! Sometimes I just wanna slap myself.....humph....xx


Every post of yours i read i literally howl with laughter... you really are funny :lol:  Heart of gold by the sound of it too!


----------



## FelonE1

A1243R said:


> Every post of yours i read i literally howl with laughter... you really are funny :lol:  Heart of gold by the sound of it too!


She cray


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good young lady.
> 
> what I don't get is why someone as pretty as you are goes out of your way to make sure you cut your head off every picture !


Ahh thank you.

Ha ha, I hate photos, my face doesn't look right in photos at all. Hardly ever get a pic that I like. I did actually go to a wedding at weekend and got one pic that I didn't mind, but it's a rarity!!



Flubs said:


> yes this, but I would like to ask you to put your face in.......and take your bod out!!! I'm getting a complex! :lol: :lol:
> 
> seriously though, you have a beautiful figure and a fantastic base to start from.....
> 
> ireallyhatedsayingthathumphanddoublehumph......cough.....
> 
> no, you are really beaut.......... :angry:
> 
> :tongue: you know I'm just having a muck don't you? I respect you very much in truth....sod! Why can't I just insult you and have done with it! Sometimes I just wanna slap myself.....humph....xx


Ha ha ha, you do make me chuckle Flubs!

Thank you, I'm happy enough with the base as a starting point, now time to grow. xx


----------



## Sharpy76

Keeks said:


> So after what feels like ages, I've finally got my girls, Doris and Dixie.
> 
> 
> 
> They're ace, absolutely gorgeous, love em to bits


Cute!!!!

Glad you've finally got them


----------



## Keeks

Sharpy76 said:


> Cute!!!!
> 
> Glad you've finally got them


So in love with them. Felt like a long wait but worth it!


----------



## 19072

keep up the great work keeks


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> keep up the great work keeks


Thanks, will do, focused on comps next year so working hard now.

Hows you anyway? Hope all is good.


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> Thanks, will do, focused on comps next year so working hard now.
> 
> Hows you anyway? Hope all is good.


yes all good with myself. Still hitting gym hard but have hung the gloves up.

Goal for now is to pack on as much weight as I can and will assess things in the new year. I've considered a show so will keep an eye on 2016 UK shows and see if I can grow a set big enough to give one a go lol.

Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> yes all good with myself. Still hitting gym hard but have hung the gloves up.
> 
> Goal for now is to pack on as much weight as I can and will assess things in the new year. I've considered a show so will keep an eye on 2016 UK shows and see if I can grow a set big enough to give one a go lol.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progress.


Glad all is well.  How come you've hung up the gloves though?

Ahh that's great, you'll have to keep us up to date on this, would be awesome for you to hit the stage. You have any shows/feds in mind yet?

Thanks, had a very inconsistent year and it shows but ready to progress properly now.


----------



## TELBOR

Pic updates......

Would bury 

Hahahaha! You've not gone backwards you loon. Looking good to me


----------



## A1243R

TELBOR said:


> Pic updates......
> 
> Would bury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! You've not gone backwards you loon. Looking good to me


Telbors single and ready to mingle... ladies of UKM watch out


----------



## Keeks

TELBOR said:


> Pic updates......
> 
> Would bury
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha! You've not gone backwards you loon. Looking good to me


Erm thanks, I think.

I have defo gone backwards over the last year. Lost over a stone and at this weight previously, I'm near enough stage weight but at this weight now, I'm nowhere near. Time to grow. Although I do feel hams are coming on a bit, so not all bad.

You single? Is that what you meant by sleepover at a 'friends'? Sorry to hear that if it's right.



A1243R said:


> Telbors single and ready to mingle... ladies of UKM watch out


Watch yourself, he might be sick of women!! They are afterall, damn hard work!!


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> Erm thanks, I think.
> 
> I have defo gone backwards over the last year. Lost over a stone and at this weight previously, I'm near enough stage weight but at this weight now, I'm nowhere near. Time to grow. Although I do feel hams are coming on a bit, so not all bad.
> 
> You single? Is that what you meant by sleepover at a 'friends'? Sorry to hear that if it's right.
> 
> Watch yourself, he might be *sick of women!! They are afterall, damn hard work!! *


Keeks you dont need to tell me this :lol: Although i am only a baby so shouldnt have any issues with this but i do haha


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> Keeks you dont need to tell me this :lol: Although i am only a baby so shouldnt have any issues with this but i do haha


I was joking, we're not hard work at all!  How old are you?


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> I was joking, we're not hard work at all!  How old are you?


Not hard work... your a woman you all are :lol: I am only 20... im a baby


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Erm thanks, I think.
> 
> I have defo gone backwards over the last year. Lost over a stone and at this weight previously, I'm near enough stage weight but at this weight now, I'm nowhere near. Time to grow. Although I do feel hams are coming on a bit, so not all bad.
> 
> You single? Is that what you meant by sleepover at a 'friends'? Sorry to hear that if it's right.
> 
> Watch yourself, he might be sick of women!! They are afterall, damn hard work!!


Well you look good to me 

Haha yeah, I'm a free man but spending it with one person at the moment lol


----------



## A1243R

TELBOR said:


> Well you look good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah, I'm a free man but* spending it with one person* at the moment lol


Gay


----------



## TELBOR

A1243R said:


> Gay


Sorry dad  I'll double check her pussy isn't a penis tonight


----------



## A1243R

TELBOR said:


> Sorry dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll double check her pussy isn't a penis tonight


Just make sure... Take a picture if you want  

What i meant was when your single one girl isnt enough....

Sorry to hijack your journal Keeks


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> Not hard work... your a woman you all are :lol: I am only 20... im a baby


Well so are men though, that's why us women are hard work! :lol:

20?!? Heck, if this was Corrie, I'd be old enough to be your mum! :huh:



TELBOR said:


> Well you look good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yeah, I'm a free man but spending it with one person at the moment lol


Ahh cheers :thumbup1:

Well sorry to hear that but you sound like you're ok. Ha ha, if that's the case, two weeks and you won't be a free man!


----------



## Keeks

TELBOR said:


> Sorry dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll double check her pussy isn't a penis tonight


Worried now.....if you need to double-check the difference, something isn't right!  



A1243R said:


> Just make sure... Take a picture if you want
> 
> What i meant was when your single one girl isnt enough....
> 
> Sorry to hijack your journal Keeks


No worries son, hi-jack away!


----------



## TELBOR

A1243R said:


> Just make sure... Take a picture if you want
> 
> What i meant was when your single one girl isnt enough....
> 
> Sorry to hijack your journal Keeks


Lol i don't need a picture  haha I'm not a slut mate! If I was a woman you wouldn't say that


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Well so are men though, that's why us women are hard work! :lol:
> 
> 20?!? Heck, if this was Corrie, I'd be old enough to be your mum! :huh:
> 
> Ahh cheers :thumbup1:
> 
> Well sorry to hear that but you sound like you're ok. Ha ha, if that's the case, two weeks and you won't be a free man!


Don't be sorry, just one of those things. It's been on the cards for a while. Haha we shall see


----------



## Keeks

TELBOR said:


> Don't be sorry, just one of those things. It's been on the cards for a while. Haha we shall see


Such is life eh?! What's happening with the dogs then?


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> Well so are men though, that's why us women are hard work! :lol:
> 
> 20?!? Heck, if this was Corrie, I'd be old enough to be your mum! :huh:
> 
> Ahh cheers :thumbup1:
> 
> Well sorry to hear that but you sound like you're ok. Ha ha, if that's the case, two weeks and you won't be a free man!


No women just make life hard... :lol:

20 yes  Well luckily its not corrie so you cant be old enough to be my mum...  You don't look it anyway so that's fine 



Keeks said:


> Worried now.....if you need to double-check the difference, something isn't right!
> 
> No worries son, hi-jack away!


Son!? No need to patronise


----------



## A1243R

TELBOR said:


> Lol i don't need a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha I'm not a slut mate! If I was a woman you wouldn't say that


I am only messing mate.... nothing wrong with having some fun when you come out of a relationship though :lol:


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> No women just make life hard... :lol:
> 
> 20 yes  Well luckily its not corrie so you cant be old enough to be my mum...  You don't look it anyway so that's fine
> 
> Son!? No need to patronise


Yeah ok, you win ! 

Thank god its not corrie then! Ha ha ha, I do! Botox next year though! :thumb

Was only messing


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> Yeah ok, you win !
> 
> Thank god its not corrie then! Ha ha ha, I do! Botox next year though! :thumb
> 
> Was only messing


I always win its fine 

You don't  Botox... don't go down that route :lol:

I know i know...


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> I always win its fine
> 
> You don't  Botox... don't go down that route :lol:
> 
> I know i know...


It's got to be done. Just in my forehead, well to start with!! :lol: Trying to hold off for as long as poss but it will happen!

:thumb:


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> It's got to be done. Just in my forehead, well to start with!! :lol: Trying to hold off for as long as poss but it will happen!
> 
> :thumb:


Where else can you get done :lol: Im not up to date with Botox i thought you could only get forehead done... haha


----------



## TELBOR

Keeks said:


> Such is life eh?! What's happening with the dogs then?


Ex has kept them, I let her decide what she wanted to do but I did want one of them lol


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> Where else can you get done :lol: Im not up to date with Botox i thought you could only get forehead done... haha


Laughter lines, crows feet, all those pesky wrinkly places. Just don't want to end up looking permanently surprised when I have it done, ha ha!  Like this!



TELBOR said:


> Ex has kept them, I let her decide what she wanted to do but I did want one of them lol


 Aww, best to keep them together though if that's what they're used to.


----------



## Keeks

Just over a week off training due to holiday, had an ace time but was so delicate for a few days when I got home. Didn't do too bad though, came back only about 1lb heavier. I did actually eat ok, not much junk, mainly just alcohol and after a few days, back to normal.

Back training on Monday and although been shattered all week, mega busy with playing catch up at work and it being month end, have had some good sessions, really been pushing and really happy. Appetite has also been good, so a good week had!

Other than that, think I've got my coach sorted for next year and after talking to him, think it's looking like I'll be doing the May comps which is good so that I can still have a good summer with holidays etc with no pressure of prepping whilst away or coming back to face prep.


----------



## Keeks

Great week of training and food. All food clean, no missed meals, all good. Going to bake at weekend to, might do healthy and then not so healthy as a weekend treat. Will weigh in in the morning just to keep check on things.

Good training sessions, did an extra shoulders session on Saturday instead of the 2nd legs session as they were still sore from last weeks sessions, first session back always hits me, especially legs.

Due to the above change, I've changed days this week, so did back & abs on Monday, legs Tuesday, shoulders & abs last night, arms & chest tonight, rest tomorrow, legs again on Saturday then maybe full body circuits on Sunday. Really loving training at the minute, looking forward to every session and really pushing, feels good to be back in the right frame of mind.

Cut down on cardio now, just one or two sessions per week. Will mix it up between rower, x-trainer and power walking.


----------



## BestBefore1989

awesome :thumb

I'm daft sometimes I read



Keeks said:


> I've changed days this week, so did back & abs on Monday, legs Tuesday, shoulders & abs last night, arms & chest tonight, rest tomorrow,


and I thought, Rest? ...what else is there?

Perhaps I'm due an early night


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> awesome :thumb
> 
> I'm daft sometimes I read
> 
> and I thought, Rest? ...what else is there?
> 
> Perhaps I'm due an early night


Ha ha, that made me laugh. Think I could've worded it better.

I was the same last night, always gets to Thursday and am in need of loads of sleep.


----------



## 25434

Hey keeks...its [Redacted] music night tonight and I can't leave you out missis.....here you gooooooooo......






you......you....hate it right? I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrv it.......wahayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

lhappy weekend keeks, tickles on the tum to the two kitties....and a beeeg for you......x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hey keeks...its flubs music night tonight and I can't leave you out missis.....here you gooooooooo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you......you....hate it right? I lurrrrrrrrrrrrrrv it.......wahayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> lhappy weekend keeks, tickles on the tum to the two kitties....and a beeeg for you......x


Aww cheers Flubs, I love that tune!

Hope you've had a lovely weekend, and the kitties got loads of loving this weekend.! x


----------



## Keeks

DURACELL2405 said:


> keekalicious how's you and training going ? Ollie (Scoob) X
> 
> im back training again x4 days a week love it being trained up by Liam aswell


Hey. All good thanks, bit hindered with training at the minute, got an infection in my feet and struggling to stand and walk so all training this week will be sitting down, no leg sessions but other than that, all going well.

Ahh that's good, he's ace is Liam. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

DURACELL2405 said:


> that's not good about the infection what caused it do you know? Hopefully they might give u some antibiotics to help cure it!
> 
> i feel your pain when u can't train a certain body part but will get better trust me ! Just give it time then ur be able to train legs again keeks!
> 
> yeah Liam is quality good bloke with allot of knowledge has helped me for ages now .. You have had Liam coach u before I think I recognised ur name on a email once yonks ago
> 
> Hope u follow my journal when I set it up want to try and achieve 70kg is my goal


It was my own silly fault, went out at weekend in silly shoes, got blisters all over my feet and now they've become infected, both feet! On antibiotics now though, just struggling to walk and even stand at the minute, been in so much pain and they're a real mess, never known anything like it. Shoes are going in the bin though!!

Yeah it's frustrating, as I was really getting into my stride and back into a good routine, so it's very annoying but it should only be for the rest of the week, fingers crossed.

Yeah Liam's brill, knows his stuff and really helpful, got a great coach there. Yeah, got some help from him last year.

Yep, will be following!


----------



## 25434

keerrrrrrapping 'ell keeks! You've infected your feet from shoes? Omigawwwwwd.....sounds horrendous, poor you, I hope that resolves itself soon so you can crack on with training....xx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> keerrrrrrapping 'ell keeks! You've infected your feet from shoes? Omigawwwwwd.....sounds horrendous, poor you, I hope that resolves itself soon so you can crack on with training....xx


Cheers Flubs! Yeah its been awful. I've had blisters from shoes so many times, this time I've just been unlucky. I would say I need to stick to comfy shoes but I won't!  Hope you're well. xx


----------



## Dai Jones

you made ya mind up about Liverpool yet?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> you made ya mind up about Liverpool yet?


I don't think I'm going now. Got some friends birthdays on the Saturday and a Christening on the Sunday, everything always falls on the same weekend. Let me know how it is though please.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I don't think I'm going now. Got some friends birthdays on the Saturday and a Christening on the Sunday, everything always falls on the same weekend. Let me know how it is though please.


A bloody hell keeks ya let me down now 

will do


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> A bloody hell keeks ya let me down now
> 
> will do


I know, sorry Dai, I'm rubbish!. I really wanted to go too, but can't miss the Christening. Take some pics though.


----------



## Omen669

What you ladies go through in the name of Beauty  to be fair though, heels are a killer to wear. I wore some on a fancy dress night out and had to take them off, the end of the night to walk home!

I hope you are well otherwise.


----------



## Verno

Omen669 said:


> What you ladies go through in the name of Beauty  to be fair though, heels are a killer to wear. I wore some on a fancy dress night out and had to take them off, the end of the night to walk home!
> 
> I hope you are well otherwise.


Been there, done that...........bras = fookin itchy!!!


----------



## Omen669

Verno said:


> Been there, done that...........bras = fookin itchy!!!


And thongs, well, I spent half the night pulling it out of my bum. It's hard looking like sexy woman I must say


----------



## Verno

Omen669 said:


> And thongs, well, I spent half the night pulling it out of my bum. It's hard looking like sexy woman I must say


Ah well I wouldn't know about that..........didn't wear any :whistling:


----------



## Omen669

Verno said:


> Ah well I wouldn't know about that..........didn't wear any :whistling:


You slut.....


----------



## Omen669

Verno said:


> Ah well I wouldn't know about that..........didn't wear any :whistling:


You slut.........


----------



## Verno

Omen669 said:


> You slut.........


Why thank you!

Made for a very interesting night lol :devil2:


----------



## Keeks

DURACELL2405 said:


> That was silly of you then keekalicious but I'm sure u had way to high heels on though! How's ur feet now takes couple days or the antibiotics to kick in doesn't it. I had an allergic reaction to penicillin the other month never knew there was four types!
> 
> Hope the blisters and feet are healing fast so u can get walking and do the normal life things. Slide u find it incredibly hard to drive at the moment then ?
> 
> Glad u have thrown them in the bin bet they were exspensive aswell !!
> 
> I'm sure u will get back into the swing of it again ur dedicated to the gym like me so hate taking time off it. Have a stupid flu last week and this week have it an chef infection so have to rest up find it hard to breath every so often.
> 
> I've only ever had one coach @liam0810
> 
> Quality
> 
> have good weekend keeks xx


Yep, they were pretty high but they've got to be or I look like a dwarf when I'm out! Feet are loads better thanks, still not 100% but getting there. Yeah everything hurt, driving, walking, even standing, I was like an old woman!

Well I hope you feel better soon and can get back to training properly asap, agree its' no fun being out of it.

Hope you had a good weekend too!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> What you ladies go through in the name of Beauty  to be fair though, heels are a killer to wear. I wore some on a fancy dress night out and had to take them off, the end of the night to walk home!
> 
> I hope you are well otherwise.


Heels are a nightmare!! But I need them cos I'm short! And they look nice too, and no pain no gain! 

Yep all good thanks, how's you? Hope all good.



Verno said:


> Been there, done that...........bras = fookin itchy!!!


Simples, just don't wear one!



Omen669 said:


> And thongs, well, I spent half the night pulling it out of my bum. It's hard looking like sexy woman I must say


Thongs are actually way comfier than knickers!



Verno said:


> Ah well I wouldn't know about that..........didn't wear any :whistling:


You wore a bra and yet no knickers.....lil hussy! Go full commando next time! :lol:


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> Simples, just don't wear one!
> 
> You wore a bra and yet no knickers.....lil hussy! Go full commando next time! :lol:


I had to last time, needed socks for cleavage! Sadly that's not an issue now 

Dont need knickers........just a roll of insulating tape


----------



## Keeks

Verno said:


> I had to last time, needed socks for cleavage! Sadly that's not an issue now
> 
> Dont need knickers........just a roll of insulating tape


Men are sad if they've got cleavage, girls want said cleavage, life's just not fair is it?!

 Kinky lil hussy! :lol:


----------



## Verno

Life is indeed a bitch lol!!

Kinky lil Hussy? My new username perhaps??


----------



## Keeks

Verno said:


> Life is indeed a bitch lol!!
> 
> Kinky lil Hussy? My new username perhaps??


Suits you sir......or lady when you're not wearing any knickers!


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> Suits you sir......or lady when you're not wearing any knickers!


Lol at the weekend anything is possible!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Heels are a nightmare!! But I need them cos I'm short! And they look nice too, and no pain no gain!
> 
> Yep all good thanks, how's you? Hope all good.
> 
> Simples, just don't wear one!
> 
> Thongs are actually way comfier than knickers!
> 
> You wore a bra and yet no knickers.....lil hussy! Go full commando next time! :lol:


They do look very nice. Makes the bum and legs look exceptional on some women. If i ever go not dressed as a sexy women again, I'll try Knicks to compare!

I'm good thanks. Training when I can and enjoying life


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> They do look very nice. Makes the bum and legs look exceptional on some women. If i ever go not dressed as a sexy women again, I'll try Knicks to compare!
> 
> I'm good thanks. Training when I can and enjoying life


Nooo, stick with the thong, way comfier! Shoes, nothing I can suggest with that, they're all as uncomfy as hell!

Glad all is well and you're enjoying life, its' what its there for!


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> Nooo, stick with the thong, way comfier! Shoes, nothing I can suggest with that, they're all as uncomfy as hell!
> 
> Glad all is well and you're enjoying life, its' what its there for!


Ooooooo I see.......Omen can wear a thong but I've Gotta go full commando??

Bloody double standards there :angry:


----------



## Keeks

Verno said:


> Ooooooo I see.......Omen can wear a thong but I've Gotta go full commando??
> 
> Bloody double standards there :angry:


You were the one originally going commando, so pipe down you kinky lil hussy! :lol:


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> You were the one originally going commando, so pipe down you kinky lil hussy!


Bugger! Thought I might get away with that!!


----------



## Omen669

Verno said:


> Ooooooo I see.......Omen can wear a thong but I've Gotta go full commando??
> 
> Bloody double standards there :angry:


She obviously prefers a thong on a man..... :thumb


----------



## Verno

Omen669 said:


> She obviously prefers a thong on a man.....


I'll have to improv and make my own :devil2:


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> She obviously prefers a thong on a man..... :thumb


Oh god no! Men in Speedos or thongs are just wrong!!! Remember Peter Stringfellow in a thong? Just wrong!! 



Verno said:


> I'll have to improv and make my own :devil2:


Insulation tape?! :lol:


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Oh god no! Men in Speedos or thongs are just wrong!!! Remember Peter Stringfellow in a thong? Just wrong!!
> 
> Insulation tape?! :lol:


Very true, especially at his age.......


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Very true, especially at his age.......


At any age!!!


----------



## Keeks

Right, feet all healed now so back at it properly, with leg sessions!

Also, got my coach in place now to bring me up to show time in May, back being coached by Liam. Really happy and excited, he's got some brilliant results with clients and he's really going to be pushing me.

Great week so far with new training and diet, really happy with things at the minute, roll on show time!!


----------



## Chelsea

> Right, feet all healed now so back at it properly, with leg sessions!
> 
> Also, got my coach in place now to bring me up to show time in May, back being coached by Liam. Really happy and excited, he's got some brilliant results with clients and he's really going to be pushing me.
> 
> Great week so far with new training and diet, really happy with things at the minute, roll on show time!!


Good news on the feet, means you can get back into squatting now, i'll happily remind you how to do it 

Liam from here? Sounds like you're in a positive mood for it so bring on the progress. Whats the plan competitively?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Good news on the feet, means you can get back into squatting now, i'll happily remind you how to do it
> 
> Liam from here? Sounds like you're in a positive mood for it so bring on the progress. Whats the plan competitively?


Aww thanks, I'll take you up on that offer but also need help with stiff leg deads, cant seem to get my form right especially with wide stance so I could really do with a helping hand in the department please 

Yes, that Liam. Yep, very positive right now, heads well in the game, and has been for a while now tbh, but just want to make the most of this time between now and when I start prep so working with Liam as from now. I just train/work better when I'm told what to do and when I'm answerable to someone, and although I've been really pushing myself for the past few months, time to step it up even more now.

Plan is to do Nabba NW in May, maybe look at independent shows etc as well, but Nabba is my main focus. What about you and your comp plans?


----------



## Chelsea

> Aww thanks, I'll take you up on that offer but also need help with stiff leg deads, cant seem to get my form right especially with wide stance so I could really do with a helping hand in the department please
> 
> Yes, that Liam. Yep, very positive right now, heads well in the game, and has been for a while now tbh, but just want to make the most of this time between now and when I start prep so working with Liam as from now. I just train/work better when I'm told what to do and when I'm answerable to someone, and although I've been really pushing myself for the past few months, time to step it up even more now.
> 
> Plan is to do Nabba NW in May, maybe look at independent shows etc as well, but Nabba is my main focus. What about you and your comp plans?


Happy to help.....the wider the better when it comes to stance 

Really pleased for you and Liam is a good bloke so im sure he will do you well. I was thinking about doing Nabba too, but obviously down South, potentially do Nabba South East then the next day do Ukbff South East but i'll see nearer the time. New pics in my journal for you to froth over and comment on my progress haha.

Where the hell are the pics in here?????????????????????????


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Happy to help.....the wider the better when it comes to stance
> 
> Really pleased for you and Liam is a good bloke so im sure he will do you well. I was thinking about doing Nabba too, but obviously down South, potentially do Nabba South East then the next day do Ukbff South East but i'll see nearer the time. New pics in my journal for you to froth over and comment on my progress haha.
> 
> Where the hell are the pics in here?????????????????????????


Really?! And I'm guessing I've also got to really bend over too? Yep, you really need to show me how to do this. 

Yeah he's ace, he's really going to be pushing me, which is what you want in a good coach, very excited to see what I'll bring to the stage with his guidance.

Great, that'd be a tough weekend, but worth a go. If we're prepping at the same time, we can exchange progress pics, I could show you how wide my stance is.  Oooo, will check them out, always nice to see your 'progress' There's a few pics a few pages back, nothing exciting, but haven't been posting them and think those were the first ones I've posted in a long time. Pussy pic a few pages back too but you've seen that........my kittens that is!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> At any age!!!


Pants or boxers....? Or just commando?


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> Insulation tape?! :lol:


No I'll just wrap it around and tie a knot!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Pants or boxers....? Or just commando?


I've confused myself now, men wearing things at any age is out and out wrong, anything else goes.



Verno said:


> No I'll just wrap it around and tie a knot!


 :lol: Ouch!!


----------



## Chelsea

> Really?! And I'm guessing I've also got to really bend over too? Yep, you really need to show me how to do this.
> 
> Yeah he's ace, he's really going to be pushing me, which is what you want in a good coach, very excited to see what I'll bring to the stage with his guidance.
> 
> Great, that'd be a tough weekend, but worth a go. If we're prepping at the same time, we can exchange progress pics, I could show you how wide my stance is.  Oooo, will check them out, always nice to see your 'progress' There's a few pics a few pages back, nothing exciting, but haven't been posting them and think those were the first ones I've posted in a long time. Pussy pic a few pages back too but you've seen that........my kittens that is!


Yep, you have to really try and touch your toes, remember that pose i said they might put into Nabba.... the rear glute spread? Basically we'll practice that 

Could defo exchange progress pics and im sure we could help each other apply tan too? Genuinely scrolled for pussy pic long before i read the rest of the sentence......the disappointment was real :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yep, you have to really try and touch your toes, remember that pose i said they might put into Nabba.... the rear glute spread? Basically we'll practice that
> 
> Could defo exchange progress pics and im sure we could help each other apply tan too? Genuinely scrolled for pussy pic long before i read the rest of the sentence......the disappointment was real :lol:


Yeah I really need to practice that one, and think your guidance will help loads. I'll just have to watch for you sneaking up on me from behind, who knows' what would happen! :whistling:

Posing practice, pics, tan, oil, the whole lot! Gotta do things properly! 

Aww, actually disappointed myself at that, that pussy pic had a bit of boob in it, and you were disappointed? Mental note, must try harder next time with the pics. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

DURACELL2405 said:


> that made me chuckle  how tall are u then keekalicious ? Saying that though I'm only 5ft 7 so not extremely tall but good things come in small packages ha!
> 
> hows our foot now ? I had the exact same situation with my wrist apart from couldn't even move my wrist when I fell of the ladder at work I was out o the gym for a good old 7 months! Hated it but glad to be back in there now though.
> 
> im nearly over the flu now so il be back in the gym on Monday and going to write the list of equipment I love using then the main man Liam. Will sort me out with a training routine again! Every routine and diet Liam has made me I love doing that's why I would never go to a different coach. Happy with Liam
> 
> just read on in your journal that your ring coached up by him again good on you  he will push ur limits and get you there keeks!
> 
> Hope you have a good session in the gym today keeks and an amazing weekend xx


I'm 5ft 2, dwarfed by most of my mates so heels needed when I go out.

Feet are fine now thanks. Bet you'll be glad to get back to the gym then. Yeah it's important to be enjoying your training sessions, and diet for that matter, nothing worse than hating it, you can then lose the motivation to get it done.

Yep, that's the plan, a good 7-8 months to work hard and bring a good package to the stage, excited at having his guidance.

Thanks, have a good weekend too.


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> I'm 5ft 2, dwarfed by most of my mates so heels needed when I go out.
> 
> Feet are fine now thanks. Bet you'll be glad to get back to the gym then. Yeah it's important to be enjoying your training sessions, and diet for that matter, nothing worse than hating it, you can then lose the motivation to get it done.
> 
> Yep, that's the plan, a good 7-8 months to work hard and bring a good package to the stage, excited at having his guidance.
> 
> Thanks, have a good weekend too.


I'm not saying a fcukin word  :lol:


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> I'm 5ft 2, dwarfed by most of my mates so heels needed when I go out.
> 
> Feet are fine now thanks. Bet you'll be glad to get back to the gym then. Yeah it's important to be enjoying your training sessions, and diet for that matter, nothing worse than hating it, you can then lose the motivation to get it done.
> 
> Yep, that's the plan, a good 7-8 months to work hard and bring a good package to the stage, excited at having his guidance.
> 
> Thanks, have a good weekend too.


5'2.... You'd make me look like a giant!!

I hope you are well. Sounds like your glute and thigh routine is a killer !


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> 5'2.... You'd make me look like a giant!!
> 
> I hope you are well. Sounds like your glute and thigh routine is a killer !


How tall are you? Yep 5'2, not short, just petite, or compact. 

Yeah all good thanks, hope you are too. Yep, it's brutal but I reckon it should do the trick of getting me show glutes come comp time!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> How tall are you? Yep 5'2, not short, just petite, or compact.
> 
> Yeah all good thanks, hope you are too. Yep, it's brutal but I reckon it should do the trick of getting me show glutes come comp time!


im 5'5. A giant compared to you I must say 

Nothing wrong with glutes of steal. When you get the heels on, Boom!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> im 5'5. A giant compared to you I must say
> 
> Nothing wrong with glutes of steal. When you get the heels on, Boom!


Ha ha, pretty much everything's a giant to me 

Exactly, that's what I'm hoping for! Just need to choose my heels wisely this time!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, pretty much everything's a giant to me
> 
> Exactly, that's what I'm hoping for! Just need to choose my heels wisely this time!


I can't help you with heel selection. However, when I'm at home, my wife leaves them about the house, like booby traps. So I know some types. Are you going for peep toe......?

I'd love to stand next to you. " Hey, what's the weather like down there?" Ha ha Sorry, I rarely get the opportunity to say short jokes :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> I can't help you with heel selection. However, when I'm at home, my wife leaves them about the house, like booby traps. So I know some types. Are you going for peep toe......?
> 
> I'd love to stand next to you. " Hey, what's the weather like down there?" Ha ha Sorry, I rarely get the opportunity to say short jokes :thumb:


Ha ha, nope, mahoosive platforms for comps but tbh, my show shoes aren't too bad, don't hurt that much really.

Oh I've had that one before and many many more. Sometimes my mates just say to me 'God you're short' I don't mind, I like being not that tall


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, pretty much everything's a giant to me


 :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Cheeky! :lol:

True though, although on holiday we saw a midget stripper and I got a pic with him, now that did make me feel like a giant, didn't like it! :lol:


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> Cheeky! :lol:
> 
> True though, although on holiday we saw a midget stripper and I got a pic with him, now that did make me feel like a giant, didn't like it! :lol:


Ahhh I've done one of those! Was a right laugh!! You didn't throw him around then?


----------



## Keeks

Verno said:


> Ahhh I've done one of those! Was a right laugh!! You didn't throw him around then?


You've done a male midget stripper??? 

That's cruelty to midgets is that!


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> You've done a male midget stripper???
> 
> That's cruelty to midgets is that!


lol not literally and it was a female stripper!!

I never suggested you should throw him around but with one we saw it was part of the "set"!


----------



## Keeks

Verno said:


> lol not literally and it was a female stripper!!
> 
> I never suggested you should throw him around but with one we saw it was part of the "set"!


Phew, thought you were living up to your name then!!

No none of that, although one night there was another midget and someone tried to pick him up and he really kicked off, poor little midget.


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> Phew, thought you were living up to your name then!!
> 
> No none of that, although one night there was another midget and someone tried to pick him up and he really kicked off, poor little midget.


I do in other areas 

Lol I'm not surprised! I don't think I'd take too kindly to it either!!!


----------



## Keeks

Verno said:


> I do in other areas
> 
> Lol I'm not surprised! I don't think I'd take too kindly to it either!!!


I bet!!

It's not nice, I get it done to me sometimes, not on as I'm not a proper midget!! :angry: :lol:


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> I bet!!
> 
> It's not nice, I get it done to me sometimes, not on as I'm not a proper midget!! :angry: :lol:


lol t**t em with your heals!! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Verno said:


> lol t**t em with your heals!! :lol:


Ha, I will do next time if I can reach! :lol:


----------



## Verno

Keeks said:


> Ha, I will do next time if I can reach! :lol:


Ask the midget for a leg up :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Verno said:


> Ask the midget for a leg up :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 19072

hello keeks  so hows the feet and training now? hope all is good with ya


----------



## Keeks

Another good week this week, trainings going really well and really enjoying it too. Plan at present is as follows:

Day 1 - Legs & Glutes

Day 2 - Chest & Bi's

Day 3 - Glutes

Day 4 - Shoulders & Tri's

Day 5 - Back

Day 6 - Hams & Glutes

3 X HIIT per week with abs, and trying the bike as I can't do much calf work due to dodgy fish foot so trying the bike and seeing if this will help calves.

Lots of glute/leg work in there which is what I need, but 3 sessions per week should help bring them on. Not quite as sore this week as last week I was in bits, always am when I have a change in routine.

Few diet changes this week, only small but again, really enjoying diet at the minute too.

Feel so much better now I'm under someone's guidance, I know I'm answerable to someone so no meals missed, all sessions I'm pushing to the max, game face ON!!! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> hello keeks  so hows the feet and training now? hope all is good with ya


Hey! All great thanks, feet are absolutely fine now, thank god, and trainings going really really well. Really enjoying my new plan and diet so all good! 

How's you, hope all is good, will pop in and catch up in your journal.


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> Hey! All great thanks, feet are absolutely fine now, thank god, and trainings going really really well. Really enjoying my new plan and diet so all good!
> 
> How's you, hope all is good, will pop in and catch up in your journal.


great to hear  glad all recovered and your back in the wagon. Yes training coming along focussing on strength and mass atm. Two minds now to try a powerlifting comp as appossed to a bodybuilding now lol.

ps more updated progress pictures pretty please lol


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> great to hear  glad all recovered and your back in the wagon. Yes training coming along focussing on strength and mass atm. Two minds now to try a powerlifting comp as appossed to a bodybuilding now lol.
> 
> ps more updated progress pictures pretty please lol


Thank you, feeling really positive right now with regards to all aspects of training, the mental side of things too. Focused on upcoming comps and conscious that there's only about 30 weeks so making the most of every single week now.

Really?! Exciting times ahead then. Glad it's going well. What's made you change your mind?

Ha ha, nothing much to update really, apart from being a little chunkier. Might get some up in a few weeks, progress dependant.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Another good week this week, trainings going really well and really enjoying it too. Plan at present is as follows:
> 
> Day 1 - Legs & Glutes
> 
> Day 2 - Chest & Bi's
> 
> Day 3 - Glutes
> 
> Day 4 - Shoulders & Tri's
> 
> Day 5 - Back
> 
> Day 6 - Hams & Glutes
> 
> 3 X HIIT per week with abs, and trying the bike as I can't do much calf work due to dodgy fish foot so trying the bike and seeing if this will help calves.
> 
> Lots of glute/leg work in there which is what I need, but 3 sessions per week should help bring them on. Not quite as sore this week as last week I was in bits, always am when I have a change in routine.
> 
> Few diet changes this week, only small but again, really enjoying diet at the minute too.
> 
> Feel so much better now I'm under someone's guidance, I know I'm answerable to someone so no meals missed, all sessions I'm pushing to the max, game face ON!!! :thumb:


I agree. Its easier to just make sure your doing what you should be doing without having to worry if what your doing is the best thing to be doing etc. . and I found Liam easy to work with, in fact I'm planning to ask him nicely if he will help me again in the new year. Just need my job to be made permanent first.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I agree. Its easier to just make sure your doing what you should be doing without having to worry if what your doing is the best thing to be doing etc. . and I found Liam easy to work with, in fact I'm planning to ask him nicely if he will help me again in the new year. Just need my job to be made permanent first.


Exactly, so much easier doing rather than having to plan what to do, think about everything, especially when there's not much time for plodding. Just don't want to be wasting any time now, every week's so important.

Yes, he's ace. Really helpful and he's really going to be pushing me, and be completely honest, want to hit the stage in the best possible condition knowing I've done all I can, but also knowing that I am ready to be hitting that stage.

Ahh that's ace, fingers crossed for the job and hopefully things will fall in place in the new year and you can work with Liam again.


----------



## 25434

Hey keeks, hope you are having a great weekend. Great to see you're back in the groove, I'm very happy to read your updates...fab stuff. I do glutes twice a week now to get into shape, it seems to be helping but I've got a long way to go. I wish you a ton of luck with everything. I puddle about with my training cos I don't compete or anything, but I do get inspiration from you and other peeps...

happy training missis. X


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hey keeks, hope you are having a great weekend. Great to see you're back in the groove, I'm very happy to read your updates...fab stuff. I do glutes twice a week now to get into shape, it seems to be helping but I've got a long way to go. I wish you a ton of luck with everything. I puddle about with my training cos I don't compete or anything, but I do get inspiration from you and other peeps...
> 
> happy training missis. X


Ahh thank you Flubs, and thank you for still reading. Really appreciate it and everyone else who's still reading.

It's nice to be back tbh, I've had the most amazing year this year up to all sorts, few downs but that's life eh and really feel I've made the most of this year so now mentally, feel in a good place to get my head down for prep life. Can't wait to hit the stage again and feel I've picked up more confidence with certain things this year so really looking forward to it. And also with a new coach this time, always good to be having a different take on things too.

Nearly always done 2 glute/leg sessions per week, sometimes 3 to really help push things along, really does help, and I am actually liking leg days a bit more now, finally!!

Happy training to you too and hope you've had a lovely weekend. x


----------



## Keeks

Another good week last week with both diet and training. Weight up but only slightly so adding a few cheat meals in, exciting!

Starting to see a few changes now after doing this plan for a few weeks, only slight changes but any change is good. I have been up to now wondering if May is completely achievable for me, but now, I'm really starting to think it is so fingers crossed. And it's good in a way that I've had my doubts as this means that I'm pushing even more due to feeling like I've got a lot to make up for.

Off to Amateur Olympia on Saturday which should be good, always get another boost of motivation when watching comps.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Off to Amateur Olympia on Saturday which should be good, always get another boost of motivation when watching comps.


I can't wait either


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I can't wait either


Is it Sunday you're going? And where you been hiding? All ok with you?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Is it Sunday you're going? And where you been hiding? All ok with you?


yeah Sunday so no team taffy meet 

with having man flu, a course in London and a bit of high blood pressure I've gone of the rails and lost the mojo


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeah Sunday so no team taffy meet
> 
> with having man flu, a course in London and a bit of high blood pressure I've gone of the rails and lost the mojo


Ahh! Most of the women's classes are on on the Saturday and plus I've got a christening on the Sunday so Saturday it is. Should be good, looking forward to it!

Oh no Dai! Hope you're feeling better now. Need to get that mojo back Mr! get a few session done and that may help.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh! Most of the women's classes are on on the Saturday and plus I've got a christening on the Sunday so Saturday it is. Should be good, looking forward to it!
> 
> Oh no Dai! Hope you're feeling better now. Need to get that mojo back Mr! get a few session done and that may help.


so how was it? I saw the women's physique and the men's classic 

I know, need to get back in to it but we'll see, going to Liverpool helped


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> so how was it? I saw the women's physique and the men's classic
> 
> I know, need to get back in to it but we'll see, going to Liverpool helped


Had a good time but found it a little weird atmosphere wise, how was it on Sunday? Just seemed to lack the usual show buzz, but was great to watch the awesome physiques.

Ahh glad it helped, did with me and my friend, always do find shows a great motivation. You training then at the minute? You feeling better?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Had a good time but found it a little weird atmosphere wise, how was it on Sunday? Just seemed to lack the usual show buzz, but was great to watch the awesome physiques.
> 
> Ahh glad it helped, did with me and my friend, always do find shows a great motivation. You training then at the minute? You feeling better?


yeah the same I was expecting more people and more buzz, ZKK guest posed and hardly anyone was cheering I was going off my nut couldn't believe he was there the mrs was telling me to stop cheering


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeah the same I was expecting more people and more buzz, ZKK guest posed and hardly anyone was cheering I was going off my nut couldn't believe he was there the mrs was telling me to stop cheering


Exactly, it was very weird, not like anything I've ever been too. Seen pics of him, looked good, would've liked to see him guest posing. Still a good comp to go and watch though, enjoyed it.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Exactly, it was very weird, not like anything I've ever been too. Seen pics of him, looked good, would've liked to see him guest posing. Still a good comp to go and watch though, enjoyed it.


yeah


----------



## Keeks

Well, didn't realise I hadn't updated for quite a while. :huh:

Anyway, things are going really well, 8th week with Liam now and I'm noticing quite a few good changes so I'm really happy. Diet and training has changed this week so excited with the new change.

Weights up over 1/2 stone since holiday at the end of August and I'm happy as I don't feel like I'm just getting fat. Will get some pics up at some point.

I twinged my wrist last week and not sure if it's something to do with sleeping funny on my shoulder but will see how it goes. Nothing major, but am aware of it so just going a little bit easier at the minute till its fully ok.

Time does seem to be flying now though and it feels like prep is just round the corner now, excited but nervous at the same time, cant wait to be back on that stage! :thumb:


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> Well, didn't realise I hadn't updated for quite a while. :huh:
> 
> Anyway, things are going really well, 8th week with Liam now and I'm noticing quite a few good changes so I'm really happy. Diet and training has changed this week so excited with the new change.
> 
> Weights up over 1/2 stone since holiday at the end of August and I'm happy as I don't feel like I'm just getting fat. Will get some pics up at some point.
> 
> I twinged my wrist last week and not sure if it's something to do with sleeping funny on my shoulder but will see how it goes. Nothing major, but am aware of it so just going a little bit easier at the minute till its fully ok.
> 
> Time does seem to be flying now though and it feels like prep is just round the corner now, excited but nervous at the same time, cant wait to be back on that stage! :thumb:


Get some pics up keeks  Be good to see some! what comp you looking at doing?


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> Get some pics up keeks  Be good to see some! what comp you looking at doing?


Yeah I will get some up.

Doing Nabba NW in May, then possibly see around that time of any more but that is the main one I'm aiming for.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Well, didn't realise I hadn't updated for quite a while. :huh:
> 
> Anyway, things are going really well, 8th week with Liam now and I'm noticing quite a few good changes so I'm really happy. Diet and training has changed this week so excited with the new change.
> 
> Weights up over 1/2 stone since holiday at the end of August and I'm happy as I don't feel like I'm just getting fat. Will get some pics up at some point.
> 
> I twinged my wrist last week and not sure if it's something to do with sleeping funny on my shoulder but will see how it goes. Nothing major, but am aware of it so just going a little bit easier at the minute till its fully ok.
> 
> Time does seem to be flying now though and it feels like prep is just round the corner now, excited but nervous at the same time, cant wait to be back on that stage! :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:


 :thumb:

How's things with you now Dai? Training ok?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Well, didn't realise I hadn't updated for quite a while. :huh:
> 
> Anyway, things are going really well, 8th week with Liam now and I'm noticing quite a few good changes so I'm really happy. Diet and training has changed this week so excited with the new change.
> 
> Weights up over 1/2 stone since holiday at the end of August and I'm happy as I don't feel like I'm just getting fat. Will get some pics up at some point.
> 
> I twinged my wrist last week and not sure if it's something to do with sleeping funny on my shoulder but will see how it goes. Nothing major, but am aware of it so just going a little bit easier at the minute till its fully ok.
> 
> Time does seem to be flying now though and it feels like prep is just round the corner now, excited but nervous at the same time, cant wait to be back on that stage! :thumb:


awsome. :thumb

Liam has agreed to train me again. We start in Jan. The only problem is because I know things will be done properly from Jan, my diet has gone out the window and my training is half arsed right now as I'm just killing time till the new year


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> awsome. :thumb
> 
> Liam has agreed to train me again. We start in Jan. The only problem is because I know things will be done properly from Jan, my diet has gone out the window and my training is half arsed right now as I'm just killing time till the new year


Oh yay, that's brill you're going back with Liam! Ha ha, maybe aim between now and Jan to build it up again, so that's it's not as much as a shock to the system. But at least you can enjoy xmas goodies!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Oh yay, that's brill you're going back with Liam! Ha ha, maybe aim between now and Jan to build it up again, so that's it's not as much as a shock to the system. But at least you can enjoy xmas goodies!


Yea I plan to have a guilt free, full fat Christmas this year :drool: :tongue: :thumb


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yea I plan to have a guilt free, full fat Christmas this year :drool: :tongue: :thumb


Yes!!!! Its all part of xmas! I'm going to be enjoying a few treats too, love xmas party food!


----------



## 19072

keep it up chick - I am glad I switched to strength training as I cant wait for xmas party food too


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :thumb:
> 
> How's things with you now Dai? Training ok?


could be better, getting back in to it slowly sessions are getting better but can't get in to routine just had a new kitchen and bathroom and the house is a mess.

Just trying to get everything done before xmas then should get my head in the game


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> keep it up chick - I am glad I switched to strength training as I cant wait for xmas party food too


Will do, last push before prep so doing all I can! :thumbup1: Ha ha ha, ace isn't it, enjoy! I keep daydreaming about what treats to get :drool: Yes I'm a geek!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> could be better, getting back in to it slowly sessions are getting better but can't get in to routine just had a new kitchen and bathroom and the house is a mess.
> 
> Just trying to get everything done before xmas then should get my head in the game


Oooo, new kitchen & bathroom, exciting! Certain times, other things take priority, you'll get back to it. New year always kicks ass in the motivational way! :thumb


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oooo, new kitchen & bathroom, exciting! Certain times, other things take priority, you'll get back to it. New year always kicks ass in the motivational way! :thumb


Yeah very true, yes kick ass in the new year


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Yeah very true, yes kick ass in the new year


I'll be in proper prep beast mode so if its needed, I'll kick yo ass!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> I'll be in proper prep beast mode so if its needed, I'll kick yo ass!!


your on :beer:


----------



## Keeks

So a few pics of how I'm looking at the minute. Pics taken at weekend.

Aware that there is still lots to do before May but feel like I'm on the right track.


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> So a few pics of how I'm looking at the minute. Pics taken at weekend.
> 
> Aware that there is still lots to do before May but feel like I'm on the right track.


Looking good girlfriend. Wish my stomach was that flat lol.


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Looking good girlfriend. Wish my stomach was that flat lol.


Ahh thanks. Hopefully won't get too much fatter before prep starts, want to be starting prep a bit leaner than I have done before. Although xmas in a month  belly might hit then!


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Although xmas in a month  belly might hit then!


wut? You....you.....have a belly??

wait a minute...I can show you a belly......oh! Umm.......mebbe not....currently in charge of three... :lol:

looking good keeks, but then I wouldn't expect anything less....x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> wut? You....you.....have a belly??
> 
> wait a minute...I can show you a belly......oh! Umm.......mebbe not....currently in charge of three... :lol:
> 
> looking good keeks, but then I wouldn't expect anything less....x


Aww thank you Flubs!

Ha ha, few weeks and I can't wait for my xmas belly! 

Hope you're well my lovely, will check in on your journal. X


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> So a few pics of how I'm looking at the minute. Pics taken at weekend.
> 
> Aware that there is still lots to do before May but feel like I'm on the right track.


 ahhh new photos how did i miss these  very nice keeks - im liking the marvel top too good choice

Keep up the great work chick.


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> ahhh new photos how did i miss these  very nice keeks - im liking the marvel top too good choice
> 
> Keep up the great work chick.


 Ahh thank you! Ha ha, I've got matching leggings too, they're ace!

Thank you, I'll try! Been really give it my all lately and quite happy with things. Hope you're well!


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you! Ha ha, I've got matching leggings too, they're ace!
> 
> Thank you, I'll try! Been really give it my all lately and quite happy with things. Hope you're well!


 ahh cant complain - knackered front delt/rotator so finding it difficult to bench. apart from that all good.

this thread needs the batman legging picture up. and ill make you a deal ill post up a picture of me in my little pony pink leggings lol...


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> So a few pics of how I'm looking at the minute. Pics taken at weekend.
> 
> Aware that there is still lots to do before May but feel like I'm on the right track.


 aww love your grey pussy cat,looking in great nick.


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> ahh cant complain - knackered front delt/rotator so finding it difficult to bench. apart from that all good.
> 
> this thread needs the batman legging picture up. and ill make you a deal ill post up a picture of me in my little pony pink leggings lol...


 Oh no, hope it's nothing too serious and you recover quick sharp! I had a dodgy wrist/shoulder a few weeks ago, panicked like hell thinking I really cant' be having an injury coming up to prep but all seems ok now. Will pop in your journal and have a catch up on things, glad everything else is good.

Ha ha, that's a deal, you post the little pony leggings pic first though!



mal said:


> aww love your grey pussy cat,looking in great nick.


 Ahh thanks, she's my gorgeous little girl! And thank you, keep changing my mind about how I think I look but overall I'm happy with the last few months.

How's you anyway? Hope you're well.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Ahh thanks, she's my gorgeous little girl! And thank you, keep changing my mind about how I think I look but overall I'm happy with the last few months.
> 
> How's you anyway? Hope you're well.


 you look more balanced very different from before.....yah im good plodding along and looking forward to

lots of Christmas cakes and wine


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> you look more balanced very different from before.....yah im good plodding along and looking forward to
> 
> lots of Christmas cakes and wine


 You think? Ahh thank you, really appreciate that mal! I know I've shrunk since last year, but over the last few months I do feel like I've made some good changes, especially since Liam's been coaching me, so overall I'm happy.

Glad you're well. Ahh have a lovely xmas and enjoy the festive treats, I'm looking forward to that part of xmas too, love xmas nibbles!



herc said:


> My deal held up - your turn now (even threw in my Spider-Man leggings too lol)  :lol:
> 
> View attachment 118851
> 
> 
> View attachment 118852


 Ha ha ha, no way! I thought you were kidding about the pink leggings! I'm jealous, they're wicked! Will try and get legging pics at weekend.

And quads looking ace!


----------



## BoomTime

mal said:


> aww love your grey pussy cat,looking in great nick.


----------



## BoomTime

mal said:


> aww love your grey pussy cat,looking in great nick.


 WOW!! NOthing else I can say to that!  Looking amazing


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> You think? Ahh thank you, really appreciate that mal! I know I've shrunk since last year, but over the last few months I do feel like I've made some good changes, especially since Liam's been coaching me, so overall I'm happy.
> 
> Glad you're well. Ahh have a lovely xmas and enjoy the festive treats, I'm looking forward to that part of xmas too, love xmas nibbles!
> 
> Ha ha ha, no way! I thought you were kidding about the pink leggings! I'm jealous, they're wicked! Will try and get legging pics at weekend.
> 
> And quads looking ace!


 Lol I knew you didnt believe me. i have captain america ones also. We use these at MMA as its more hygenic plus its freezing at our club lol... We have a funky tights monday training. Guys come in with Frozen/Elsa tights on lol.

Thank you - Legs are prob my best asset 

I shall await these batman leggings picture


----------



## Keeks

BoomTime said:


> WOW!! NOthing else I can say to that!  Looking amazing


 Ahh thank you, much appreciated! Hope you're well.



herc said:


> Lol I knew you didnt believe me. i have captain america ones also. We use these at MMA as its more hygenic plus its freezing at our club lol... We have a funky tights monday training. Guys come in with Frozen/Elsa tights on lol.
> 
> Thank you - Legs are prob my best asset
> 
> I shall await these batman leggings picture


 Ha, that's ace! I bet that's a real sight all you guys in your funky leggings 

Yep, looking really good!

They've only got a batman waistband, not as funky as your leggings.


----------



## BestBefore1989

herc said:


> ahhh new photos how did i miss these  very nice keeks - im liking the marvel top too good choice
> 
> Keep up the great work chick.


 What? Marvel???

What kind of man doesn't know that Batman is DC not Marvel ?

The kind that wears pink man tights I guess!

I can forgive the Pink leggings (after all you have good quads) But Batman - Marvel??..... Please!!

PS Looking good there Keeks :wub:


----------



## Keeks

I'm getting rubbish at updating, but all is still going really well. Training and diet all good, enjoying both but looking forward to a few days of xmas food, in fact I can't wait! Off work from Xmas eve until the new year so also looking forward to a rest.

Weight's still climbing slowly which is good.

Had a few partying weekends, and been a bit fragile but have knuckled down during the week and no training has been missed, probably pushed more due to feeling guilty!

Had my daith pierced at on Friday too to try and cure headaches as I'm so sick of them, the other week I had a week long headache and it just wears me out, and touch wood it seems to be working. Fingers crossed for no more headaches, or at least not as many, one thing I can do without through prep!

Anyway, hope everyone has a brilliant xmas and new year! Enjoy!


----------



## 25434

Just swooshing in to wish you all things good for your Xmas and for the coming year. X


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Just swooshing in to wish you all things good for your Xmas and for the coming year. X





BestBefore1989 said:


>


 Thank you both, belated merry Christmas and a happy new year. Wishing you all the best for 2016.

How have your Christmas' and new years been? Hope you've had good ones. X


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Thank you both, belated merry Christmas and a happy new year. Wishing you all the best for 2016.
> 
> How have your Christmas' and new years been? Hope you've had good ones. X


 Its been Fab thanks. X

In fact I'm still eating everything in sight.

I get to be bad for another week before the hard work starts again


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its been Fab thanks. X
> 
> In fact I'm still eating everything in sight.
> 
> I get to be bad for another week before the hard work starts again


 Ahh glad you've had a good one!

Ha ha, I did my fair share of eating, loved it but happy to be in a proper routine again.

Ahh brill, enjoy your last week of freedom then! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Happy new year everyone. Hope you've all had a good xmas and new year!

So I've had a nice break over xmas, chilled one seeing family etc. Had a bit of a cold but nothing too bad and also headaches have been so much easier since getting my daith pierced. Only had the slightest headache at the left side of my head so getting my left daith pierced to hopefully rid me of headaches completely. Has made such a difference though, I've realised how much they wipe me out and have felt so much better for it.

Training was spot on over xmas, diet was a bit slack but it's xmas and after a post xmas weigh in, only up 2lbs and that was adding in another meal in my diet anyway so happy with that.

It's looking like prep starts in 3 weeks, giving me 16 weeks as Nabba NW show is 21st May. Mentally I'm ready for it, and think this time I will maybe not go quite as bat sh1t as before as I have a better support network to help me and basically kick my ass if needed. So excited!!

:thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones

:thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :thumb:


 Give me 4 weeks and I'll be :crying: instead of :thumb:

Kidding, more than ready for this!


----------



## A1243R

@Keeks looks like verythign is going well. Be good to see you start prep :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> @Keeks looks like verythign is going well. Be good to see you start prep :thumb:


 Thank you. Yep, all good thanks, in a good place at the minute so bring on prep, I'm raring to go! :thumb:

Hope you're well and have had a good xmas and new year.


----------



## 25434

Hey there keeks  glad you had a good break. If you don't mind me asking, what is a daith? Orrrrrrrrr.....I cld google it myself, lazy moo that I am.....lol...anyhow, I'm glad it worked for you.

looking forward to following your training stuff. X

guess what? I treated myself to a coloured pair of leggings, instead of my usual black ones cos of seeing yours, and some others in here lol! They're only grey and black but I feel like I've done something really random and brave! :lol: durrrrrrr...

I'm now trying to work out if I'm brave enough to wear a shorter t shirt than my knees now....oh yes....it's all going on! Hahahaaaa.....

take Care missis. Xx


----------



## 25434

Ps......just put them on for first time to go to gym......it's making me feel nervous! Wut a dickhead I am.......I feel exposed... :lol: . First outing....sweat sweat sweat.......where are your black leggings when you need 'em!! Gulp......

..............I'm going in........I'm going in.......breathe breathe breathe.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Ps......just put them on for first time to go to gym......it's making me feel nervous! Wut a dickhead I am.......I feel exposed... :lol: . First outing....sweat sweat sweat.......where are your black leggings when you need 'em!! Gulp......
> 
> ..............I'm going in........I'm going in.......breathe breathe breathe.....


 were going to need pictures, you know that right?


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Hey there keeks  glad you had a good break. If you don't mind me asking, what is a daith? Orrrrrrrrr.....I cld google it myself, lazy moo that I am.....lol...anyhow, I'm glad it worked for you.
> 
> looking forward to following your training stuff. X
> 
> guess what? I treated myself to a coloured pair of leggings, instead of my usual black ones cos of seeing yours, and some others in here lol! They're only grey and black but I feel like I've done something really random and brave! :lol: durrrrrrr...
> 
> I'm now trying to work out if I'm brave enough to wear a shorter t shirt than my knees now....oh yes....it's all going on! Hahahaaaa.....
> 
> take Care missis. Xx


 Thanks, it's been lovely. The daith is sort of inside your ear, bit of a funny part, will try and get a pic later. Actually looks ok as I'm not one for funny piercings but this is purely for headaches rather than fashion. So far so good though. :thumb:

Thank you, will be updating on a more regular basis too.

Yay for the leggings, and hope the first gym outing for them went well. Before you know it, you'll be buying fluorescent pink ones :thumb: I haven't bought any new ones for ages, think a new pair is needed.

Take care too lovely xx


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Ay up @Keeks so how's the prep going so far hope you kept that great base of yours over the festive period where's the nabba nw being held btw ?


 Prep's hopefully set to start in 2-3 weeks so got a few weeks to enjoy the slightly easier life yet. Was only up a couple of lbs over xmas which I was quite happy with as I was out of my routine so much and had loads of family meals etc. Don't think I did too much damage, phew!!

Nabba NW is at Southport, Floral Convention Centre.

Thanks for dropping in! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> aww love your grey pussy cat,looking in great nick.


 didn't even notice a cat ?? :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah might aswell enjoy it whilst it lasts I'm starting prep in may still living the dream off bulking good to hear you didn't go full baby hippo lol what class do you do btw ? Best of luck when the tough stuff starts I'm sure your more than capable il keep checking in from time to time.
> 
> and your welcome sweet :thumb


 Yep, totally. My alarm went off at 6.30am this morning and that was bad enough, dreading when it's going off earlier so I can spring out of bed for cardio!

Ha ha, felt like baby hippo, but always at the back of my mind was prep starting soon so didn't go overboard. I do toned figure.

What comp are you prepping for? Enjoy the rest of your bulk!

Thank you, and here's hoping!


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha amen to that I have to do my cardio at 5am as I start work at 07:15 so not looking forward to that part lol and I hear you on the weight even though it's tempting to go mad whilst I did have a wee drinky I didn't eat any crap so tenting whilst bulking but I don't wanna end up a bloated again either as it's only harder to get off eh
> 
> toned figure I'd love to remember which one that is there seems to be so many classes these day
> 
> im aiming for ukbff north (Leeds) think in August 21st ish only my second comp so I have a dilemma wether to go novice or classic as I'm tall think il have to choose nearer to the day to see how much weight comes off this time was 104.4kg for my last which was also my first lol would like to be 110kg stage ready this time think il always enjoy the bulk lol which bloke dosent.


 Eeek, slightly later for me but still no fun! Worth it in the end though, eyes on the prize!

That's it, the more rubbish you eat, the harder you have to work and the worse you feel. I enjoyed the treats what I had but just in moderation, best of both worlds.

Toned's more muscular than bikini, bit softer and slightly less muscular than Bodyfitness, sort of in-between.

Cool, good show is the Leeds one, always packed, been a few times and a good atmosphere. Yeah, nearer show time and you'll have a better feel for things, good luck with things anyway. If you have a journal I'll follow to keep up to date with your prep.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> didn't even notice a cat ?? :whistling:


 Ha ha, missed this you cheeky monkey!!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, missed this you cheeky monkey!!


 ha ha you know me


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Haha need someone to tell me that when I step outta the front door and it's raining I'm like a cat I hate getting wet lol
> 
> yeah it was so tempting as I was at my parents over Christmas and they try feed me crap sure they were sent to test me lol
> 
> ah good class that fit n sexy class I call it haha weird tho I seen loadsa women get moved classes last year and imo the judges got that wrong by moving them
> 
> yeah I been to the Leeds one for a few years as a few of my mates compete and it's only 4 miles from my house I had a great time even in the crowd seems a well ran show too
> 
> thanks for checking in I will be doing a log starting in may I was doing a bulking log but sacked it off as it seemed as though I was writing the same stuff all the time best of luck with you too looking forward to seeing your progress


 Yeah it can be grim doing cardio on dull and damp days, hopefully we'll get a decent summer.

Yep, I was the same at xmas but we've got to be sensible, it pays off in the long run.

Ha ha, yeah I think the girls look amazing. I'll maybe more classes next year but we'll see, for this season I'm staying with the toned class as that's where I am at the minute. Can be a bit tricky sometimes on how you come in as to what class you are, but it's ultimately down to the judges.

It's always a good show, the crowd behind everyone, great show to do. May even pop over myself so will let you know if I do and I'll cheer you on.

I get like that sometimes with my journal but then I do it for myself too, to keep track of things and to be able to look back at certain things, so it's good for that. Well let me know when you get your new one cracking and will be following. :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah I'm all about the summer so il be keeping my fingers crossed on that front think I might invest in a X trainer for them rainy days tho might be able to get up at 5:15 instead then lol
> 
> be cool if you were over here as I love meeting new people especially people that compete it's exciting I Gotta few friends over Blackpool way so may do the same for you although you might have to tell me your name
> 
> yeah the journal so I did my best with the one for my first show to look back on but as far as bulking goes there ain't much too it thinking about it eat a bit more lift a bit heavier do less cardio where as the cutting seems to be a fine art so I reckon il stick to logging that as it seems far more beneficial and what people seem more interested in I also like to be fully truthful as I know a lot keep secrets so to speak where as I'm a believer in you can give someone the tools it dosent mean they'll use them correctly so wether it's training nutrition or peds or tan il tell all which hopefully people appreciate .... We shall see


 Ha ha, that little extra time in bed makes a difference. I'm lucky in that I've got some cardio equipment at home which is a bonus.

Yeah always good to be able to have natter with fellow competitors, well defo try and get over to your show. Would be good if you can make southport too.

Can understand that, especially for a show prep. So much goes into prep, that it's interesting to read a different approach, whether it's diet, tan etc etc. Also helps for people who have never done it before, helps them to understand what goes into it, warts and all.


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Yeah I'd imagine it does as in the last few weeks I was falling asleep at work :angry:
> 
> yeah will give me a good excuse to come see some old mates I used to serve with and I love the show atmosphere plus so many good looking people in one place is no bad thing and who dosent like support one thing you'll hear my dopey Yorkshire voice all my mates ask me to support them as I'm loudest lol
> 
> yeah the prep was such a big learning curve I certainly don't recommend it to people that I don't think have the mindset does take a special kind of nutter to do what we do I guess but if I can help grow the sport and squash some taboos that's great


 Know that feeling, could sleep anywhere during the day, then wide awake as soon as I get into bed :angry:

Ahh that would be good. Yeah the atmospheres at shows are ace aren't they?! And always so motivating I find.

Yep, totally agree. I think some people don't understand what fully goes into it, even the little things, so its good to share your experience. And each prep I find is a learning curve, you try different things, and maybe use a variety of ways you have used in the past in regards to both diet and training to ultimately put together the best prep that you can, see what suits you the best.


----------



## Keeks

So work's been manic since after xmas, feels like the xmas break was months ago! Actually feeling a bit worn out this week, my brain feels a bit frazzled and for the past two nights, I've had terrible sleeps due to bad dreams. Sleep for weeks now has been the best it's been in ages, even without melatonin or sleepers so a bit frustrated with the last two nights, looking forward to weekend to catch up on some zzzz's!

All training done, just this week have felt slightly weaker, although hoping that a rest this weekend might just perk me up.

Another week closer to prep and can't stop thinking about it now, thinking about bikini's, music, etc etc etc, and the nerves seem to be kicking it too, two weeks to go now! I'm glad though it's only another two weeks to go though as I've got to that point now where I do feel although I've grown over the last few months, I do feel uncomfortable in myself now, bit wobbly etc.

:thumb:


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> So work's been manic since after xmas, feels like the xmas break was months ago! Actually feeling a bit worn out this week, my brain feels a bit frazzled and for the past two nights, I've had terrible sleeps due to bad dreams. Sleep for weeks now has been the best it's been in ages, even without melatonin or sleepers so a bit frustrated with the last two nights, looking forward to weekend to catch up on some zzzz's!
> 
> All training done, just this week have felt slightly weaker, although hoping that a rest this weekend might just perk me up.
> 
> Another week closer to prep and can't stop thinking about it now, thinking about bikini's, music, etc etc etc, and the nerves seem to be kicking it too, two weeks to go now! I'm glad though it's only another two weeks to go though as I've got to that point now where I do feel although I've grown over the last few months, I do feel uncomfortable in myself now, bit wobbly etc.
> 
> :thumb:


 Is liam doing your prep? I was speaking to him the other day and hes looking at competing in the summer as well i think. Think im going to train with him weekend after next.


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> Is liam doing your prep? I was speaking to him the other day and hes looking at competing in the summer as well i think. Think im going to train with him weekend after next.


 Yep, Liam's prepping me. Yes I believe he is doing, so he'll be a busy bloke with prepping people and prepping too. Have a good session with him anyway.


----------



## A1243R

Keeks said:


> Yep, Liam's prepping me. Yes I believe he is doing, so he'll be a busy bloke with prepping people and prepping too. Have a good session with him anyway.


 Be good to see what package he brings as hes had some time to add size


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> Be good to see what package he brings as hes had some time to add size


 Bet he looks wicked, he's got an awesome shape to him and always comes in shredded.


----------



## Keeks

So prep starts tomorrow, eeek! 17 weeks til show day which is Nabba NW on 21st May.

I'm so excited but so very nervous. It's been over 2 years since I competed last but feel I'm in the right frame of mind again now. Sort of lost heart after the last year I competed, things didn't go to plan, I had issues with work, health and personal stuff but I'm in a lot better place now so hopefully things should be a lot better. I've also got one of my best mates prepping alongside me as she's doing the same show, her first ever show and it's great to be doing this together.

Last year i had an awesome party year and since 2014 probably had about 8 months with either little or no training so I have felt I've gone backwards since last time but found a pic of me 10 weeks out from my last comp and compared it to how I looked in Nov 2015 and actually, I feel I've changed a bit, shoulders and back have broadened and I feel I have a better shape.










This is how I'm looking now










Liams been coaching me since October and will be prepping me and am really happy with how things are going, up near enough a stone in weight and now at the heaviest I've been for about 2 years, so I'm glad to be starting prep now cos I do feel uncomfortable in myself now, bring on the diet!

Training and diet looks good to start with, will write up an overview this week but for now, head down, crack on and crack this!


----------



## Plate

Keeks said:


> So prep starts tomorrow, eeek! 17 weeks til show day which is Nabba NW on 21st May.
> 
> I'm so excited but so very nervous. It's been over 2 years since I competed last but feel I'm in the right frame of mind again now. Sort of lost heart after the last year I competed, things didn't go to plan, I had issues with work, health and personal stuff but I'm in a lot better place now so hopefully things should be a lot better. I've also got one of my best mates prepping alongside me as she's doing the same show, her first ever show and it's great to be doing this together.
> 
> Last year i had an awesome party year and since 2014 probably had about 8 months with either little or no training so I have felt I've gone backwards since last time but found a pic of me 10 weeks out from my last comp and compared it to how I looked in Nov 2015 and actually, I feel I've changed a bit, shoulders and back have broadened and I feel I have a better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I'm looking now
> 
> 
> 
> Liams been coaching me since October and will be prepping me and am really happy with how things are going, up near enough a stone in weight and now at the heaviest I've been for about 2 years, so I'm glad to be starting prep now cos I do feel uncomfortable in myself now, bring on the diet!
> 
> Training and diet looks good to start with, will write up an overview this week but for now, head down, crack on and crack this!


 You have a great physique keeks!

Good luck with the prep :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1

Looking great


----------



## Keeks

Plate said:


> Keeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> So prep starts tomorrow, eeek! 17 weeks til show day which is Nabba NW on 21st May.
> 
> I'm so excited but so very nervous. It's been over 2 years since I competed last but feel I'm in the right frame of mind again now. Sort of lost heart after the last year I competed, things didn't go to plan, I had issues with work, health and personal stuff but I'm in a lot better place now so hopefully things should be a lot better. I've also got one of my best mates prepping alongside me as she's doing the same show, her first ever show and it's great to be doing this together.
> 
> Last year i had an awesome party year and since 2014 probably had about 8 months with either little or no training so I have felt I've gone backwards since last time but found a pic of me 10 weeks out from my last comp and compared it to how I looked in Nov 2015 and actually, I feel I've changed a bit, shoulders and back have broadened and I feel I have a better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I'm looking now
> 
> 
> 
> Liams been coaching me since October and will be prepping me and am really happy with how things are going, up near enough a stone in weight and now at the heaviest I've been for about 2 years, so I'm glad to be starting prep now cos I do feel uncomfortable in myself now, bring on the diet!
> 
> Training and diet looks good to start with, will write up an overview this week but for now, head down, crack on and crack this!
Click to expand...

 You have a great physique keeks!

Good luck with the prep 1:

Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Looking great


Thank you, appreciate that ?


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Fancy popping round mine @Keeks so I can do my ironing on that stomach though you weren't as rigid over the festive period you lil fibber lol looking great not so baby hippo after all


Thank you, appreciate it, although this is baby hippo to me! Heaviest I've been in a while now and just feel chunky, and it doesn't help being short as I feel even chunkier. Although this is probably the best I've been at the start of any prep so feel that's a positive.


----------



## A1243R

Lookin great @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> Lookin great @Keeks


Thank you, much appreciated ?


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Keeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, appreciate it, although this is baby hippo to me! Heaviest I've been in a while now and just feel chunky, and it doesn't help being short as I feel even chunkier. Although this is probably the best I've been at the start of any prep so feel that's a positive.
Click to expand...

 Behave @Keeks your gonna have a breeze starting in that condition careful you don't go too mad il have to call you rizla lol how short is short are we talking borrowers ? Circus midget ?

Rizla ??

I've always had a lot more to shift when starting prep, especially the 2nd to last prep I did, had a load to shift and I struggled, plus life got in the way and it was just too difficult, so wanted to start this prep at a lot better starting point which I feel I've got. Ok I may not of gained quite as much as I should or could have, but done my best and am happy at this point.

Well, my mates call me midget and always take the mickey, I'm 5ft 2. Not sure if that's circus midget?! ?


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Thank you, appreciate it, although this is baby hippo to me! Heaviest I've been in a while now and just feel chunky, and it doesn't help being short as I feel even chunkier. Although this is probably the best I've been at the start of any prep so feel that's a positive.


 Do you mind! Being chunky is MY job! :lol: and as a fellow short person I feel your pain. I am sooooooooooooo vewwy under tall for my weight.......


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Well I guess it all depends what you want to achieve but your looking mighty fine so should come in tight with such a good start point and you seem happy enough so that's what counts glad you got the rizla joke btw guess 5"2 ain't all that short imagine you do wear heels a bit when not training as your a full foot shorter than me lol although good things come in small packages right


 Thank you. I'm happy that I'll fit in my class well, and happy enough with my overall progress. I know more will be needed if I change classes next year perhaps, but even so, will be trying to keep a good base so that prep isn't an absolute killer.

Ha ha, unfortunately heels kill me so I wear them very little, so I'm just a short ass most of the time, I don't mind it though.



Bignath4607 said:


> And your well safe a midget is 4ft 10 so keep tiptoeing @Keeks


 Ha ha ha, I still feel a proper midget though!



Flubs said:


> Do you mind! Being chunky is MY job! :lol: and as a fellow short person I feel your pain. I am sooooooooooooo vewwy under tall for my weight.......


 Ha ha ha, that made me lol, being under tall! At least it has its advantages, if we fall we don't hurt ourselves as much as we don't have as far to go to the floor!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So prep starts tomorrow, eeek! 17 weeks til show day which is Nabba NW on 21st May.
> 
> I'm so excited but so very nervous. It's been over 2 years since I competed last but feel I'm in the right frame of mind again now. Sort of lost heart after the last year I competed, things didn't go to plan, I had issues with work, health and personal stuff but I'm in a lot better place now so hopefully things should be a lot better. I've also got one of my best mates prepping alongside me as she's doing the same show, her first ever show and it's great to be doing this together.
> 
> Last year i had an awesome party year and since 2014 probably had about 8 months with either little or no training so I have felt I've gone backwards since last time but found a pic of me 10 weeks out from my last comp and compared it to how I looked in Nov 2015 and actually, I feel I've changed a bit, shoulders and back have broadened and I feel I have a better shape.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I'm looking now
> 
> 
> 
> Liams been coaching me since October and will be prepping me and am really happy with how things are going, up near enough a stone in weight and now at the heaviest I've been for about 2 years, so I'm glad to be starting prep now cos I do feel uncomfortable in myself now, bring on the diet!
> 
> Training and diet looks good to start with, will write up an overview this week but for now, head down, crack on and crack this!


 I can't see the difference to be honest but that's me so still got a good base to work from 

O I remember the 2013 days :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I can't see the difference to be honest but that's me so still got a good base to work from
> 
> O I remember the 2013 days :whistling:


 Ha ha, not a major difference but I feel that shoulders and back are definitely wider from 2013 pic. And the 2013 pic is from 10 weeks out and looking back I look cr4p for being 10 weeks out, so I'm sure I can improve on that on this outing!

Ahh, they were a laugh weren't they?! Feels like many moons ago now.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh, they were a laugh weren't they?! Feels like many moons ago now.


 sure was, yeah it does doesn't it


----------



## Keeks

So at the minute, training and diet looks like this:

5 day split

Glutes & delts

Back & arms

Quads & hams

Chest, delts & arms

Glutes, hams & quads

Ab work within above

Fasted cardio 5 x per week, currently to start with, 20 minute sessions split between XTrainer & rower.

Also, on a daily basis, body weight squats, glute kickbacks and lunges to help my ass and before every session, 4 sets of lat raises and push ups, to bring shoulders on.

Diet is pretty high fats, main carbs being sweet potato for evening meal and quinoa in the afternoon.

Happy with everything so far, know it'll get a lot more brutal, but happy enough to have 17 weeks so get this done in, and how everything looks to start with.


----------



## BestBefore1989

you even do 4 sets of lat raises and push ups before your chest, delts & arms workout ?


----------



## Chelsea

Back and shoulders definitely improved and hamstrings by the looks of it. To get a real idea of how your looking i'd probably need to see everything in person.......obviously just for my professional opinion, no funny business here :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

Chelsea said:


> Back and shoulders definitely improved and hamstrings by the looks of it. To get a real idea of how your looking i'd probably need to see everything in person.......obviously just for my professional opinion, no funny business here :whistling:


If you need a second opinion I'm available lol


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> you even do 4 sets of lat raises and push ups before your chest, delts & arms workout ?


Yep, for the moment anyway. Seems to be helping too ?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Back and shoulders definitely improved and hamstrings by the looks of it. To get a real idea of how your looking i'd probably need to see everything in person.......obviously just for my professional opinion, no funny business here :whistling:


Ahh thank you, much appreciated. You can't tell as much from the pics posted with regards to hams but you can more from this pic










This is when I loosely dieted down last year for a holiday. All little changes but still in the right direction.

No funny business?! You've changed! Although reckon you'd be looking at things differently from the judges! ?


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Chelsea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back and shoulders definitely improved and hamstrings by the looks of it. To get a real idea of how your looking i'd probably need to see everything in person.......obviously just for my professional opinion, no funny business here :whistling:
Click to expand...

If you need a second opinion I'm available lol

Don't you be joining in! ?


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back and shoulders definitely improved and hamstrings by the looks of it. To get a real idea of how your looking i'd probably need to see everything in person.......obviously just for my professional opinion, no funny business here :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you need a second opinion I'm available lol

Don't you be joining in! ?

Just trying to help


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Keeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelsea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back and shoulders definitely improved and hamstrings by the looks of it. To get a real idea of how your looking i'd probably need to see everything in person.......obviously just for my professional opinion, no funny business here :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If you need a second opinion I'm available lolDon't you be joining in! ?

Just trying to help 

Ahh well that's OK then! ?


----------



## Omen669

Looking great Keeks. i hope you are good.

I prefer June 13 pics, but what do I know lol But looking awesome in Jan 2016.. God luck for this year!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Looking great Keeks. i hope you are good.
> 
> I prefer June 13 pics, but what do I know lol But looking awesome in Jan 2016.. God luck for this year!


 Hey, I'm good thanks, how's you? Hope you're well.

Ahh thank you. It's each to their own, ha ha, but I'm just happy to be making some changes, felt like I've gone backwards but can see that I haven't so much as I thought I had.

And thank you, roll on show time!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Hey, I'm good thanks, how's you? Hope you're well.
> 
> Ahh thank you. It's each to their own, ha ha, but I'm just happy to be making some changes, felt like I've gone backwards but can see that I haven't so much as I thought I had.
> 
> And thank you, roll on show time!


 When is the show? you've certainly made some great changes.

I'm good. busy with work and the like.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> When is the show? you've certainly made some great changes.
> 
> I'm good. busy with work and the like.


 21st May, just under 16 weeks. Thank you, much appreciated.

Glad you're well. Busy's good, means there's never a dull moment!


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> 21st May, just under 16 weeks. Thank you, much appreciated.
> 
> Glad you're well. Busy's good, means there's never a dull moment!


 Crikey! When I saw 21 May written down, it felt like it was just round the corner....I think I've still got my November head on...doh!


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Crikey! When I saw 21 May written down, it felt like it was just round the corner....I think I've still got my November head on...doh!


 :lol: I'm sure it'll be here in no time. :lol: I can't believe how slow January's been, yet Christmas feels like last week in a way! I've no concept of time at the minute! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Thought I'd updated since I started prep but turns out I haven't so a bit of an update....

All going well so far, 3 weeks in and properly into prep routine now, surprised actually how I've slotted back into it. I thought with such a long break from competing, I'd struggle but feels like a normal way of life again.

Only dropped a couple lb's so far, but starting to see some changes now and although the scales have done my head in a little bit, I know it's not all down to what the scales say.

Diet was tweaked last week and cardio upped so have had some good progress this week, and possibly coming this week, more changes, time to get brutal!

All in all, so far so good! :thumbup1:


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> 21st May, just under 16 weeks. Thank you, much appreciated.
> 
> Glad you're well. Busy's good, means there's never a dull moment!


 Dull moments are nice sometimes :thumb

Hope your Prep is still coming along nicely.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Dull moments are nice sometimes :thumb
> 
> Hope your Prep is still coming along nicely.


 Ha ha, true!

Yes thanks, so far so good. Usual prep stuff, grumpy, dizzy, tired and hungry but going well.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, true!
> 
> Yes thanks, so far so good. Usual prep stuff, grumpy, dizzy, tired and hungry but going well.


 You must be a treat to be around :whistling: :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> You must be a treat to be around :whistling: :thumb


 :lol: I'm an absolute delight at the minute! 

Tbh, I'm avoiding people and they're avoiding me, so it's working well!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> :lol: I'm an absolute delight at the minute!
> 
> Tbh, I'm avoiding people and they're avoiding me, so it's working well!


 Sounds perfect....... 

It can be a lonely lifestyle. Just need to good support network.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Sounds perfect.......
> 
> It can be a lonely lifestyle. Just need to good support network.


 Very true, can be a very lonely lifestyle. I'm starting to get that lonely feeling at times now. There's loads of little things I had forgotten and definitely not missed about prep, like feeling lonely and emotional, and doing the stupidest little things.

But on the bright side, I know it's not forever, and know it's not easy but it's worth it. And it's true regarding support network, I have that more this time so it does feel better.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Very true, can be a very lonely lifestyle. I'm starting to get that lonely feeling at times now. There's loads of little things I had forgotten and definitely not missed about prep, like feeling lonely and emotional, and doing the stupidest little things.
> 
> But on the bright side, I know it's not forever, and know it's not easy but it's worth it. And it's true regarding support network, I have that more this time so it does feel better.


 Awesome. And this site can be of some use when your feeling down/Lonely I'd imagine.

Not many people understand dieting to contest level. I've never done it myself but have dieted many times and I hate it and my wife hates it lol My friends wife competes and he said its like her being on her period for 3 months  :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Awesome. And this site can be of some use when your feeling down/Lonely I'd imagine.
> 
> Not many people understand dieting to contest level. I've never done it myself but have dieted many times and I hate it and my wife hates it lol My friends wife competes and he said its like her being on her period for 3 months  :whistling:


 Totally, always found great support on here, and am so thankful for that. Also, people understand things on here, we're all into the same thing and it's always helpful to chat with like-minded people.

I think in some ways, comp dieting is made easier in a way as you've got that ultimate goal of getting on stage, so you've got to stick with it and be as strict as told to be. You're only failing yourself if you don't stick to everything religiously. But on the other side, as it's so strict and brutal, it's so so very harsh and hard!


----------



## Keeks

So another week nearly done and it's been pretty brutal!

Diet stayed the same this week but cardio increased from 5 x 30 minute fasted sessions, to 7 x 20 minute fasted, then 5 x 20 minute post training and on my two rest days, 2 x 45 minute sessions. Training has also changed to 2 x upper body, 2 x lower body and a full body session, abs 3 x per week.

Also, for the minute, still doing the squats, lunges and kickbacks every day with fasted cardio, and the extra shoulder stuff before each training session.

All going ok, have really felt the changes this week though, so irritable and hungry, tired and very emotional, the joys of prep! However, feeling positive with how things are going and seeing a few further changes, all good!

Can't wait to have a rest this weekend, and going to try and get my bikini sorted too, exciting! Seen a few, one in particular, so just need to measure etc and book a slot for it to be made. :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

@Lorian JJust trying to upload pics and I have no option for this, can you please help?

There's no option to insert media, just previous attachments, is this my account or I'm on a mobile so not sure if that's the problem maybe?

Thank you


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Ay up keeks sounds like your getting to the nitty gritty stage but at least your sounding as positive as you can be good thing is you know it's all worth it on the day then the week after when you can pig out lol hope your on track and smashing the barriers all the best chick :thumb


 Yo! Been a tough week and I've still got another 13 to go, but all good so far. Everything's going well and I'm getting everything done to the letter, can't do any more, so yeah, feeling positive.

Yep, know it's defo worth it and I am looking forward to post comp food party, food plans already underway, ha ha!

I have got update pics now I'm a month in but can't post them but hopefully Lorian can sort.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Totally, always found great support on here, and am so thankful for that. Also, people understand things on here, we're all into the same thing and it's always helpful to chat with like-minded people.
> 
> I think in some ways, comp dieting is made easier in a way as you've got that ultimate goal of getting on stage, so you've got to stick with it and be as strict as told to be. You're only failing yourself if you don't stick to everything religiously. But on the other side, as it's so strict and brutal, it's so so very harsh and hard!


 On here a lot of people are in the same boat or understand. We've all dieted to some degree, spent many hours in the gym when our friends and families are off doing other things. It's a way of life, especially at competing level. Some people just don't get it.

Harsh and hard is good sometimes. If was easy, everyone would do it.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> On here a lot of people are in the same boat or understand. We've all dieted to some degree, spent many hours in the gym when our friends and families are off doing other things. It's a way of life, especially at competing level. Some people just don't get it.
> 
> Harsh and hard is good sometimes. If was easy, everyone would do it.


 Yep, it's easy to talk to someone that knows what it's like, they completely understand and know exactly where you're coming from, no matter how daft it may sound to others, and they understand why we do it to the level we do.

I know some people I know just don't get it, being tired, grumpy and hungry for the goal of getting on stage, whereas most on here understand that goal and can see why we do it.

True, makes it a great achievement so see it through.


----------



## Lorian

Keeks said:


> @Lorian JJust trying to upload pics and I have no option for this, can you please help?
> 
> There's no option to insert media, just previous attachments, is this my account or I'm on a mobile so not sure if that's the problem maybe?
> 
> Thank you


 Replied to your PM - should be sorted.


----------



## Keeks

So a few pics from this weekend, 4 weeks into prep, 13 weeks out. Weight currently 125.8lbs. Coach is happy enough, as am I.


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> So a few pics from this weekend, 4 weeks into prep, 13 weeks out. Weight currently 125.8lbs. Coach is happy enough, as am I.
> 
> View attachment 121507
> 
> 
> View attachment 121508


 Looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca

Waist looking great already. keep this up


----------



## BestBefore1989

looks like all those lat raises and push ups are paying off

:thumbup1:


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Yep, it's easy to talk to someone that knows what it's like, they completely understand and know exactly where you're coming from, no matter how daft it may sound to others, and they understand why we do it to the level we do.
> 
> I know some people I know just don't get it, being tired, grumpy and hungry for the goal of getting on stage, whereas most on here understand that goal and can see why we do it.
> 
> True, makes it a great achievement so see it through.


 Yes, some people think it's strange the lengths others go through to achieve their goals.

Great progress pics. I'm marking you down for the Batman top though. You need an S on your chest!!!


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Looking good :thumbup1:


 Thank you! :thumbup1:



Sambuca said:


> Waist looking great already. keep this up


 Thank you! It's really come in in the last two weeks. Usually gets down to about 20 inch so should look decent and even smaller as my shoulders are broader this time.



BestBefore1989 said:


> looks like all those lat raises and push ups are paying off
> 
> :thumbup1:


 Yep, they really seem to be. Cant really tell from these pics as much, but they are making a difference.



Omen669 said:


> Yes, some people think it's strange the lengths others go through to achieve their goals.
> 
> Great progress pics. I'm marking you down for the Batman top though. You need an S on your chest!!!


 Yep, but it's like any hobby I guess, people are passionate about different things and will go to certain extremes for what makes them happy.

Ahh thanks! Ha ha, Batman will have to do for now I'm afraid!


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> So a few pics from this weekend, 4 weeks into prep, 13 weeks out. Weight currently 125.8lbs. Coach is happy enough, as am I.
> 
> View attachment 121507
> 
> 
> View attachment 121508


 Looking Fab @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> Looking Fab @Keeks


 Ahh thank you! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Another week down, yay!

Tough week, on my ass for most of it, but all training, cardio and diet spot on.

Felt really drained this week, but that being said, all training has been really good which I'm surprised at and happy with. Strength is still good, really pushed it and all sessions absolutely spot on! I just keep thinking, every single session counts, either weights or cardio.

Need to catch up on sleep this weekend though, had one decent nights sleep in the last week and that was last night, due to giving in and having some sleepers, feel better for it though as all day yesterday my eyes were so blurred and today I can see, ha ha!

Anyway, off for a training and posing session tomorrow with my mate who's competing so looking forward to that and then really need to get my ass into gear and come up with a routine, so going to look at that this weekend.

All in all, another tough but good week, really enjoying this prep and feeling positive! 

Have a fab weekend all!


----------



## Keeks

Took a few pics for the 12 week challenge so thought I'd throw a few up in here.















Just under another 1.5lbs off this week, arms and shoulders seem to be shaping up a little more now, lower half not so much but it never does till later on.

Got great feedback from the posing session yesterday, both my posing and my shape so really happy.

Another week smashed and in the bag!


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Took a few pics for the 12 week challenge so thought I'd throw a few up in here.
> 
> View attachment 121887
> View attachment 121888
> 
> 
> Just under another 1.5lbs off this week, arms and shoulders seem to be shaping up a little more now, lower half not so much but it never does till later on.
> 
> Got great feedback from the posing session yesterday, both my posing and my shape so really happy.
> 
> Another week smashed and in the bag!


 Looking good Miss :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Looking good Miss :thumb:


 Cheers! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Looking utterly lovely keeks.........humph.......ooop! I mean, yes, yes, yes, gawwwwgus missis...how vewwy annoying of you.....  x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Looking utterly lovely keeks.........humph.......ooop! I mean, yes, yes, yes, gawwwwgus missis...how vewwy annoying of you.....  x


 Ahh thank you Flubs  Hope you're well, fully recovered and full of fighting spirit! x


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> Took a few pics for the 12 week challenge so thought I'd throw a few up in here.
> 
> View attachment 121887
> View attachment 121888
> 
> 
> Just under another 1.5lbs off this week, arms and shoulders seem to be shaping up a little more now, lower half not so much but it never does till later on.
> 
> Got great feedback from the posing session yesterday, both my posing and my shape so really happy.
> 
> Another week smashed and in the bag!


 looking fab Keeks  :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> looking fab Keeks  :whistling:


 Ahh cheers, seem to be getting there slowly but surely. Cardio now upped though, should help bring things on more now.


----------



## Keeks

Good week this week, it's absolutely flown, and I've been sleeping well and it's made a huge difference. Don't get me wrong, I'm knackered, hungry, drained, etc etc, but a really good week in all, training still going really well, mentally, I'm raring to go, happy days!

Cardio has been upped since mid-week, so now double cardio, 30 mins x 5 days per week, fasted and pwo. Then on the two rest days, cardio is 60 mins.

Only upped this from Wednesday, but yesterday, hunger was through the roof, literally counting down the minutes till my next meal. Crawled into bed last night was worn out, but if I didn't feel like that, I'd be thinking things aren't going as they should.

Looking forward to a lie in on Sunday, training and cardio throughout the weekend, and tomorrow I'm off to the Burnley - Blackburn derby with work. Will be a little bit torturous due to it being a fancy meal with drinks, and I'll be sat there with my water and my own Tupperware meal, but it should be a good match.

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Gary29

Keeks said:


> tomorrow I'm off to the Burnley - Blackburn derby with work.


 Working or watching the match?


----------



## Keeks

Gary29 said:


> Working or watching the match?


 Watching, work have a box so at least I can warm up inside with a coffee at half time.


----------



## Gary29

Keeks said:


> Watching, work have a box so at least I can warm up inside with a coffee at half time.


 I'm a closet Rovers fan so I get to a few games when I have a bit of time, can't make the derby though, probably for the best with the amount of nutters that will be around on that day lol! Enjoy your weekend x


----------



## Keeks

Gary29 said:


> I'm a closet Rovers fan so I get to a few games when I have a bit of time, can't make the derby though, probably for the best with the amount of nutters that will be around on that day lol! Enjoy your weekend x


 Ahh right, shame you can't make it, should be a good one, but yes, like you said there'll no doubt be nutters a plenty! Thank you, have a good one too! x


----------



## Keeks

Another 2 lbs off this week and mid section seems to be shaping up a little more, top abs slightly visible on waking.









Still 11 weeks to go and fat burners havent been added in yet so happy enough at this point.


----------



## Omen669

Looking good Batgirl.


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Good stuff keeks looking bang on track keep up the good work looks like I maybe at the show to cheer for you after all as I'm working on meeting my mate from Preston and Blackpool so u best place .... No pressure haha


 Thank you! Ahh that's fab, hope you can make it, would be good to meet and have a natter! Ha ha, can't promise placing, it'll be a tough show but I'll do my best! :thumb:



Omen669 said:


> Looking good Batgirl.


 Thank you! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Oh yes, a really clear difference, nice one! I very nearly saw an ab myself the other day....cough......

isodidnotimjustbeingtopical.....cough.... :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Another 2 lbs off this week and mid section seems to be shaping up a little more, top abs slightly visible on waking.
> 
> View attachment 122293
> 
> 
> Still 11 weeks to go and fat burners havent been added in yet so happy enough at this point.


 looking good keeks, good to hear your enjoying this prep......well for now anyway


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Oh yes, a really clear difference, nice one! I very nearly saw an ab myself the other day....cough......
> 
> isodidnotimjustbeingtopical.....cough.... :whistling:


 Thank you Flubs, they've been a long time hiding away but so happy they're making their way back now!  That made me lol, hope you're well my lovely! x



Dai Jones said:


> looking good keeks, good to hear your enjoying this prep......well for now anyway


 Thank you. Yep, feel so much better this prep, different frame of mind completely and really think the long break has done me good. Don't get me wrong, it's damn hard and going to get harder but I'm raring to go, even though if feeling a little death like!



Bignath4607 said:


> @Keeks you know I'm messing it all depends what or who the judges like on the day I know that one of my mates is doing over 100kg and I said same to him lol yeah would be good to see the woman behind the work ethic you'll know who I am thick Yorkshire accent haha :thumbup1:


 Ha ha, yeah I know. Tbh, I just want to bring the best package I have done to the stage and if I can do that, I'll be happy. Yeah definitely, I'll listen out for you and rival you with my think Lancashire accent! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> If you can shout louder than me on the day you ain't tried hard enough


 Ha ha, there won't be much shouting from me but even talking, I can't hide my thick Lancashire accent!


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Boo outta likes and should never hide where your from even if it is wrong side of t Pennines miss rizla  ps yes muscle is good legs good arms shoulders good ....... Where's your back shots ???


 Hmm, not that I really hide it, but not altogether of where I'm from either, but it's home.

Cheers, back's not too bad, bit fatty at the minute, lol, but will see what pics I have so you can see shape. Does tend to look ok come show time, and with mini waist and broader shoulders this time, should have a good taper.


----------



## Omen669

Flubs said:


> Oh yes, a really clear difference, nice one! I very nearly saw an ab myself the other day....cough......
> 
> isodidnotimjustbeingtopical.....cough.... :whistling:


 How are you Flubster?


----------



## 25434

Omen669 said:


> How are you [Redacted]ter?


 I'm fine thank you for asking. Lovely to hear from you. I know you are working hard. Take care.


----------



## Keeks

Another week flown by, all good. Only a slight drop this week, few things tweaked but still going in the right direction.

Also after feedback from a few people and a mini panic, I've decided to change classes and will now be doing the athletic class, so time to get ripppped!

Anyway, 10 weeks out now and I'm happy enough with where I am and the time I've got left, I think, ha ha!

Pics from this morning


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Another week flown by, all good. Only a slight drop this week, few things tweaked but still going in the right direction.
> 
> Also after feedback from a few people and a mini panic, I've decided to change classes and will now be doing the athletic class, so time to get ripppped!
> 
> Anyway, 10 weeks out now and I'm happy enough with where I am and the time I've got left, I think, ha ha!
> 
> Pics from this morning
> 
> View attachment 122586
> View attachment 122587
> View attachment 122588


 What do you do in athletics classes? 100m sprints, pole vaults and the javelin?

Stomach is looking a lot smaller and leaner and glutes and thighs are good as always. Looks your delts are making more of an appearance as well


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> What do you do in athletics classes? 100m sprints, pole vaults and the javelin?
> 
> Stomach is looking a lot smaller and leaner and glutes and thighs are good as always. Looks your delts are making more of an appearance as well


 Ha ha, I wouldn't stand a chance if that was the case! It's just a more harder look than the toned class. Looking forward to the challenge though.

Thank you. Yep, mid sections is coming in now, delts starting to shape up and happy enough with shape of legs etc but it's where I hold a lot of fat so got a lot of work to do to shift this but 10 weeks to do it so I'm hoping I can.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I wouldn't stand a chance if that was the case! It's just a more harder look than the toned class. Looking forward to the challenge though.
> 
> Thank you. Yep, mid sections is coming in now, delts starting to shape up and happy enough with shape of legs etc but it's where I hold a lot of fat so got a lot of work to do to shift this but 10 weeks to do it so I'm hoping I can.


 Go for it. The next 10 weeks will be gruelling but ultimately worth it in the end


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Go for it. The next 10 weeks will be gruelling but ultimately worth it in the end


 Yep, it's gruelling now, more drained by the week but I'm 110% raring to go, really enjoying prep in a weird way and it's only 10 weeks, I'm going to give it my all and then some! :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Just go for it keeks worst that can happen is you don't quite make it and get out in another class you know as long as you put 110% in you can't do any more although with having ten weeks and already being quite toned I think u will piss it to be fair back game is strong btw :thumb


 Yep, 110% going for it! Mentally, feeling the best I have done in any prep, and having got good feedback already, and feeling like I could look the best I have done if I can nail condition, I'm so ready to beast this and do anything I have to. I want to walk on stage knowing that I've done absolutely everything possible I can, and so far after 7 weeks, I have, so here's to the next 10 weeks!

Thank you, much appreciated! :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Glad to hear your so positive as its so easy to get on a downer carry that through to the stage and you'll defo pick up some cabinet shiny and you have a lot of good work there just for me your back is the eye catcher at the mo bah I'm crap at saying what I mean your doing cracking be exciting to see more improvement :thumbup1:


 I think as things as going well, good feedback, I'm happy with my shape so far, brill coach and my best mate competing in the same show, it all adds up to feeling really positive. Don't get me wrong, I'm finding it hard, it's not easy at all but it's not forever and I know the end goal is so worth it, so all good!

Ahh thank you, yeah I quite like my back, can't wait to see it shredded though and I'm excited to see the end result of everything, can't wait!


----------



## Quackerz

Thighs and glutes looking great. :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Quackerz said:


> Thighs and glutes looking great. :thumb


 Thank you, much appreciated. Happy with overall shape but this is my weak area for holding stubborn fat so need to work my a$$ off (quite literally) for this to come in well come show day.


----------



## Ryhardcastle

Looking amazing Keeks. Can see you've added a lot of shape and size to your delts and waist looking a lot tighter. Glutes and legs looking on point


----------



## Keeks

Ryhardcastle said:


> Looking amazing Keeks. Can see you've added a lot of shape and size to your delts and waist looking a lot tighter. Glutes and legs looking on point


 Ahh thank you, much appreciated.  Yep, been hammering delts, added in a lot more delt work and doing some cardio on the rower to try and help them along and it seems to be working.

Waist already under 22" with still quite a bit of fat to come off yet, and as always, a lot of glute and leg work, so I'm happy with the shape but just need to nail condition now and if I can do that, I'll be over the moon.


----------



## 25434

Morning keeks,  . Can see a massive difference in the pics, you have a great shape ....and....cough 22" waist? I......urrrr....wut? I think one of my legs is roughly that...humph..... :lol:

you really put the work in and commitment, I admire that greatly. Take care missis..X


----------



## Gary29

Waist under 22"? Do you even internal organ bro? lol!


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Morning keeks,  . Can see a massive difference in the pics, you have a great shape ....and....cough 22" waist? I......urrrr....wut? I think one of my legs is roughly that...humph..... :lol:
> 
> you really put the work in and commitment, I admire that greatly. Take care missis..X


 Ahh thank you Flubs, really appreciate that.  My quads are pretty similar to that too, bizarre!

Thank you. Yep, it's full steam ahead, I'm giving it my all and my head and heart are fully in it, can't do anymore, so we'll see what the remainder of prep brings! Take care too and I hope you are well. x



Gary29 said:


> Waist under 22"? Do you even internal organ bro? lol!


 That made me lol. Think they're in there somewhere, and I've even got a spare set of ribs, god knows how they fit it, ha! My thighs measure about 20.5", so bizarre to think they're similar to my waist!


----------



## Keeks

Another week down and although good in respect to training, diet etc being nailed, mind games hit big time this week.

Mentally, I just started to panic about not being able to get my legs into a good condition. I've noticed slight changes this week, veins coming out now, on my oblique's and bi's, skin feels thinner in places and people are saying I look tired and slightly gaunt, all good signs but I just looked in the mirror and panicked. I've even shelved some clothes now that are hanging off me, so kept logically telling myself that all is ok, good signs are there so I have no idea where this panic came from!

It's bizarre really, think I just got a bit over tired as had a busy few days at the start of the week/last weekend and by the time it got to Wednesday, my body felt like lead and I felt unbelievably drained. I even feel in a good place in this prep, things are going well, I'm enjoying it, I'm happy with how I'm looking so far, shape wise especially, but think I'm conscious that due to doing a different class and having to be a lot harder and shredded, this just keeps playing on my mind. I am feeling better now though, worst part of prep I reckon is the absolute head mess! But all good again now, I think! 

Anyway, a chilled weekend ahead, need to get my routine sorted and bikini ordered. I've picked it but just wanted to hold off actually ordering it due to measurements/expected weight etc but going to sort it this weekend. It's amazing, can't wait to get it! Best part of prep!!!


----------



## Dai Jones

sounds like preps going well :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> sounds like preps going well :thumbup1:


 Magical! :angry: :lol:

Nah, it is going really well, grumpy, tired and hungry all the time, but I know that's what it's about! And week by week, liking the results I'm seeing so all good!

Soooo looking forward to post-comp food and drink though!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Magical! :angry: :lol:
> 
> Nah, it is going really well, grumpy, tired and hungry all the time, but I know that's what it's about! And week by week, liking the results I'm seeing so all good!
> 
> Soooo looking forward to post-comp food and drink though!


 I bet you are


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> I bet you are


 Cant wait! Post-comp bath......


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Another week down and although good in respect to training, diet etc being nailed, mind games hit big time this week.
> 
> Mentally, I just started to panic about not being able to get my legs into a good condition. I've noticed slight changes this week, veins coming out now, on my oblique's and bi's, skin feels thinner in places and people are saying I look tired and slightly gaunt, all good signs but I just looked in the mirror and panicked. I've even shelved some clothes now that are hanging off me, so kept logically telling myself that all is ok, good signs are there so I have no idea where this panic came from!
> 
> It's bizarre really, think I just got a bit over tired as had a busy few days at the start of the week/last weekend and by the time it got to Wednesday, my body felt like lead and I felt unbelievably drained. I even feel in a good place in this prep, things are going well, I'm enjoying it, I'm happy with how I'm looking so far, shape wise especially, but think I'm conscious that due to doing a different class and having to be a lot harder and shredded, this just keeps playing on my mind. I am feeling better now though, worst part of prep I reckon is the absolute head mess! But all good again now, I think!
> 
> Anyway, a chilled weekend ahead, need to get my routine sorted and bikini ordered. I've picked it but just wanted to hold off actually ordering it due to measurements/expected weight etc but going to sort it this weekend. It's amazing, can't wait to get it! Best part of prep!!!


 LOL and you told me that I was over tired!

Hun, for what its worth, you are looking great.

There appears to be positive changes to your body weekly, last week was especially noticeable.

X


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Cant wait! Post-comp bath......
> 
> 
> View attachment 122847


 haha...I remember your last post comp blow out


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL and you told me that I was over tired!
> 
> Hun, for what its worth, you are looking great.
> 
> There appears to be positive changes to your body weekly, last week was especially noticeable.
> 
> X


 Lol, I know, I can see the signs! :lol:

Thank you, really appreciate that. Thing is, overall I am happy with how I'm looking and the progress week by week, I do think things are coming together well. Don't get me wrong, I know I've got a tough 9 weeks ahead of me, but think that if I can nail conditioning, I'll step on stage with a decent package. Just think the mind games messed with my head this week, but all good now. x


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha...I remember your last post comp blow out


 Me and my mate have been planning a post comp biscuit party, it's going to be epic! Although I do want to keep pretty lean for the summer so won't be going overboard for long.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Me and my mate have been planning a post comp biscuit party, it's going to be epic! Although I do want to keep pretty lean for the summer so won't be going overboard for long.


 Epic and won't be going over board don't go together


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Epic and won't be going over board don't go together


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll have a few epic weekends but keep things clean in the week. I've ballooned in the past after comps, not doing it this time, want a good summer body this year!


----------



## BoomTime

Keep it up Keeks. Enjoying your journal.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll have a few epic weekends but keep things clean in the week. I've ballooned in the past after comps, not doing it this time, want a good summer body this year!


 yeah got to keep an eye on the rebound 

yeah summer round the corner can't bl00dy wait


----------



## Keeks

BoomTime said:


> Keep it up Keeks. Enjoying your journal.


 Thank you, I will! Thanks for popping in, appreciate those who are following! :thumbup1:



Dai Jones said:


> yeah got to keep an eye on the rebound
> 
> yeah summer round the corner can't bl00dy wait


 Definitely, not putting all this work in to lose it overnight!

Can't wait for some sun now, hate the cold! Dying to get out in the mornings for fasted cardio too, bit too dark now but I love power walking on a cracking summer's morning!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Thank you, I will! Thanks for popping in, appreciate those who are following! :thumbup1:
> 
> Definitely, not putting all this work in to lose it overnight!
> 
> Can't wait for some sun now, hate the cold! Dying to get out in the mornings for fasted cardio too, bit too dark now but I love power walking on a cracking summer's morning!


 yeah bring on the cardio


----------



## Ryhardcastle

I must admit morning cardio seems hell of a lot easier in the summer when it's nice and bright out. I'm starting fasted morning cardio tomorrow. on the bike for 50 mins. Can't wait :mellow: ha


----------



## Keeks

Ryhardcastle said:


> I must admit morning cardio seems hell of a lot easier in the summer when it's nice and bright out. I'm starting fasted morning cardio tomorrow. on the bike for 50 mins. Can't wait :mellow: ha


 Definitely! It's awful getting up to do cardio when it's freezing and dark. Fasted cardio is inside at the minute, X-Trainer and rower and I hate every minute of it, so much easier and nicer to be outside!

Ha ha, 50 mins on a bike, enjoy! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

So after ridiculous mind games this week, weigh in and measurements done yesterday and over 1lb off this week. Maybe doesnt sound like a lot but it's coming off, and I'm seeing changes week on week so I'm happy.

Did pics as usual and was actually pretty surprised with the change from last week.....

Left pic from last week, right pic from yesterday









Bikini ordered too, sooooo excited! And got a cheat meal last night, lovely bowl of pasta, put me in a real carb coma and slept solid for about 9 hours! Happy days!


----------



## GCMAX

Keeks said:


> So after ridiculous mind games this week, weigh in and measurements done yesterday and over 1lb off this week. Maybe doesnt sound like a lot but it's coming off, and I'm seeing changes week on week so I'm happy.
> 
> Did pics as usual and was actually pretty surprised with the change from last week.....
> 
> Left pic from last week, right pic from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 122980
> 
> 
> Bikini ordered too, sooooo excited! And got a cheat meal last night, lovely bowl of pasta, put me in a real carb coma and slept solid for about 9 hours! Happy days!


 Quads are very noticeable, looking tight


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So after ridiculous mind games this week, weigh in and measurements done yesterday and over 1lb off this week. Maybe doesnt sound like a lot but it's coming off, and I'm seeing changes week on week so I'm happy.
> 
> Did pics as usual and was actually pretty surprised with the change from last week.....
> 
> Left pic from last week, right pic from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 122980
> 
> 
> Bikini ordered too, sooooo excited! And got a cheat meal last night, lovely bowl of pasta, put me in a real carb coma and slept solid for about 9 hours! Happy days!


 Its all relative, your carrying so little body fat that your 1lb weight loss probably means you lost a higher percentage of your body fat than I did last week, and we all know the leaner you get the harder it is to shift.


----------



## Keeks

GCMAX said:


> Quads are very noticeable, looking tight


 Thank you. Need to really hammer legs though now as front on, they're not brill yet from the side I'm happy with how they look.



BestBefore1989 said:


> Its all relative, your carrying so little body fat that your 1lb weight loss probably means you lost a higher percentage of your body fat than I did last week, and we all know the leaner you get the harder it is to shift.


 Yep. Don't get me wrong I was really happy with the 1lb drop, it doesn't sound much but it's a good drop for me right now. And I can see a good change from it so really happy.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So after ridiculous mind games this week, weigh in and measurements done yesterday and over 1lb off this week. Maybe doesnt sound like a lot but it's coming off, and I'm seeing changes week on week so I'm happy.
> 
> Did pics as usual and was actually pretty surprised with the change from last week.....
> 
> Left pic from last week, right pic from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 122980
> 
> 
> Bikini ordered too, sooooo excited! And got a cheat meal last night, lovely bowl of pasta, put me in a real carb coma and slept solid for about 9 hours! Happy days!


 looking good keeks


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> looking good keeks


 Cheers Dai!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Don't mind me I'm just here for moar glute pics :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Don't mind me I'm just here for moar glute pics :whistling:


 Ha ha, cheeky! :lol: Progress pics possibly at weekend, but I want a GIF when I post them!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Yep, it's gruelling now, more drained by the week but I'm 110% raring to go, really enjoying prep in a weird way and it's only 10 weeks, I'm going to give it my all and then some! :thumb:


 Good girl. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Good girl. Keep up the good work!!


 Cheers, will do! Absolutely loving this prep, it's tough and I'm feeling it but I'm liking the results and even more raring to go with each week!

Hope you're well!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Cheers, will do! Absolutely loving this prep, it's tough and I'm feeling it but I'm liking the results and even more raring to go with each week!
> 
> Hope you're well!


 Excellent. Results = Motivation.

Im good. Training when I can! Trying to hold into my physique as much as possible.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Excellent. Results = Motivation.
> 
> Im good. Training when I can! Trying to hold into my physique as much as possible.


 Definitely, things are really coming together now and it's pushing me even more now!

Glad you're good. Life comes first at times but good to still be getting the sessions in.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Definitely, things are really coming together now and it's pushing me even more now!
> 
> Glad you're good. Life comes first at times but good to still be getting the sessions in.


 Yes it does. But I'm sort of enjoying the break to be honest. Haven't had a protein shake in about 4 weeks!!!! Longest since I was a teenager I think!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Yes it does. But I'm sort of enjoying the break to be honest. Haven't had a protein shake in about 4 weeks!!!! Longest since I was a teenager I think!


 A break is nice. I had a few months off at the start of last year, long enough to give me a real push and so that I loved training again. Did me a lot of good I reckon.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> A break is nice. I had a few months off at the start of last year, long enough to give me a real push and so that I loved training again. Did me a lot of good I reckon.


 Yes I bet. A break is needed sometimes. My break is work related really, but needed all the same.

I'm sure in a few more weeks I'll be eating and training hard again. :thumb:

Glad you're enjoying your final few weeks. I bet that helps a lot mentally?


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Yes I bet. A break is needed sometimes. My break is work related really, but needed all the same.
> 
> I'm sure in a few more weeks I'll be eating and training hard again. :thumb:
> 
> Glad you're enjoying your final few weeks. I bet that helps a lot mentally?


 I'm sure you'll come back re-charged from it and raring to go! And will benefit your body too I reckon.

Yeah, mentally I'm in a good place, everything seems to be going to plan and going well so far, couldn't ask for more. Got really good support too which is helping and think having a few years break from competing has helped massively. I know the last year I competed I hated every minute deep down and struggled, now I'm loving it and liking how my bodies responding.

Yes the weeks are getting tougher, I feel worn out, hungry, tired and grumpy, but when I look in the mirror, it's worth it!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> I'm sure you'll come back re-charged from it and raring to go! And will benefit your body too I reckon.
> 
> Yeah, mentally I'm in a good place, everything seems to be going to plan and going well so far, couldn't ask for more. Got really good support too which is helping and think having a few years break from competing has helped massively. I know the last year I competed I hated every minute deep down and struggled, now I'm loving it and liking how my bodies responding.
> 
> Yes the weeks are getting tougher, I feel worn out, hungry, tired and grumpy, but when I look in the mirror, it's worth it!


 That's it, the results are the driving force. You have a great physique year round from what I've seen, so certainly know what you're doing. Will interesting to see the end result.

Body needed a break I think. Niggling injuries and chronic back pain over the years is hard to train around sometimes.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> That's it, the results are the driving force. You have a great physique year round from what I've seen, so certainly know what you're doing. Will interesting to see the end result.
> 
> Body needed a break I think. Niggling injuries and chronic back pain over the years is hard to train around sometimes.


 Exactly. Last night my body felt like lead by the time I was going to bed, being awake since 4.30am didn't help, but a look in the mirror made me think, 'Yes, it's worth it!'

Thank you. Think last year I didn't want to put too much fat on as it makes prep so much harder, so tried to stay leaner whilst gaining a bit more muscle and think it worked. And Liam's been a fab coach, he knows his stuff and has brought me on quite a lot.

Ahh, that's no good. Rest up and take it easy and your body will thank you for it.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Exactly. Last night my body felt like lead by the time I was going to bed, being awake since 4.30am didn't help, but a look in the mirror made me think, 'Yes, it's worth it!'
> 
> Thank you. Think last year I didn't want to put too much fat on as it makes prep so much harder, so tried to stay leaner whilst gaining a bit more muscle and think it worked. And Liam's been a fab coach, he knows his stuff and has brought me on quite a lot.
> 
> Ahh, that's no good. Rest up and take it easy and your body will thank you for it.


 Sounds like your you're definitely in the right place. Good luck to you 

I don't envy you though lol


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Sounds like your you're definitely in the right place. Good luck to you
> 
> I don't envy you though lol


 Thank you. Yep, feeling in a great place mentally, and I do think in prep, you need to be. And everything else is going to plan so happy enough at this stage.

Ha ha, next 8 weeks is going to be gruelling but I know it'll be worth it!


----------



## Keeks

So past the half way mark of prep, 9 weeks done and 8 to go. Another 2lbs off this week so 11 lbs off in total now.

Fasted cardio has changed to try and bring legs on, 48 minutes of MISS with sprints, brutal but it's working!

Another good week though, feeling more drained week by week but also getting more excited week on week so it's really spurring me on, all good!

Did a comparison pic from the start of prep to yesterday....









And did a bit of easter shopping for my post comp Easter and found these lovelies, giant Reeses bars and 1/2lb cups :drool:









Happy easter all!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Keeks said:


> So past the half way mark of prep, 9 weeks done and 8 to go. Another 2lbs off this week so 11 lbs off in total now.
> 
> Fasted cardio has changed to try and bring legs on, 48 minutes of MISS with sprints, brutal but it's working!
> 
> Another good week though, feeling more drained week by week but also getting more excited week on week so it's really spurring me on, all good!
> 
> Did a comparison pic from the start of prep to yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 123457
> 
> 
> And did a bit of easter shopping for my post comp Easter and found these lovelies, giant Reeses bars and 1/2lb cups :drool:
> 
> View attachment 123458
> 
> 
> Happy easter all!


----------



## Ares

I'd do deplorable things for Reece and his cups


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> So past the half way mark of prep, 9 weeks done and 8 to go. Another 2lbs off this week so 11 lbs off in total now.
> 
> Fasted cardio has changed to try and bring legs on, 48 minutes of MISS with sprints, brutal but it's working!
> 
> Another good week though, feeling more drained week by week but also getting more excited week on week so it's really spurring me on, all good!
> 
> Did a comparison pic from the start of prep to yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 123457
> 
> 
> And did a bit of easter shopping for my post comp Easter and found these lovelies, giant Reeses bars and 1/2lb cups :drool:
> 
> View attachment 123458
> 
> 
> Happy easter all!


 Ripped. Love it


----------



## Keeks

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> View attachment 123459


 Get yo eyes offa my 1/2lb cups! :angry: :lol:



Ares said:


> I'd do deplorable things for Reece and his cups


 So would I! I want to marry him and have loads of little Reeses!

And here's another comparison pic, normal cup vs big bad boy cup











Bignath4607 said:


> Looking great @Keeks you got it nailed amazing how fast your progress is going even at this stage I might need some shredding tips off you at this rate keep up the good work muscled rizla :thumb


 Thank you. Yeah I'm happy at this stage. Dont get me wrong, i know I've got a lot of work still to do but feel in a good place.

Ha ha, it's all down to my coach, he says and I do. He knows his stuff and he's been great, and my body seems to responding well, happy days!

And loling at muscled rizla! :lol:


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Ripped. Love it


 Cheers! :thumb


----------



## Abc987

@Keeks are you assisted or take fat loss supps?

Very impressive anyway looking great


----------



## Keeks

Abc987 said:


> @Keeks are you assisted or take fat loss supps?
> 
> Very impressive anyway looking great


 Thank you, much appreciated!

Yes I am assisted, however due to work etc and my face being shown on here, don't really want to discuss on open forum. I will however answer any related questions from anyone via pm.

Fat loss supps, I started on caffeine and yohimbine pre fasted cardio last weekend, then today added T3 and clen.


----------



## Abc987

Keeks said:


> Thank you, much appreciated!
> 
> Yes I am assisted, however due to work etc and my face being shown on here, don't really want to discuss on open forum. I will however answer any related questions from anyone via pm.
> 
> Fat loss supps, I started on caffeine and yohimbine pre fasted cardio last weekend, then today added T3 and clen.


 That's understandable.

Whatever you're doing its working well and as I said above in great shape ;-)


----------



## Keeks

Abc987 said:


> That's understandable.
> 
> Whatever you're doing its working well and as I said above in great shape ;-)


 Yep, seems to be working so far.

And thank you. :thumbup1:


----------



## RedStar

Keeks said:


> So past the half way mark of prep, 9 weeks done and 8 to go. Another 2lbs off this week so 11 lbs off in total now.
> 
> Fasted cardio has changed to try and bring legs on, 48 minutes of MISS with sprints, brutal but it's working!
> 
> Another good week though, feeling more drained week by week but also getting more excited week on week so it's really spurring me on, all good!
> 
> Did a comparison pic from the start of prep to yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 123457
> 
> 
> And did a bit of easter shopping for my post comp Easter and found these lovelies, giant Reeses bars and 1/2lb cups :drool:
> 
> View attachment 123458
> 
> 
> Happy easter all!


 Looking really great.

That is a serious Reese's PB cup stash you have going on there. Very envious.


----------



## Keeks

Simon 88 said:


> Looking really great.
> 
> That is a serious Reese's PB cup stash you have going on there. Very envious.


 Ahh thank you!

Yep, it's to make up for all these weeks of prep going without Reeses, it's the one thing that I've missed above anything! I think I'm obsessed!


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Funny how everyone has their thing mine is gravy I have to keep it outta the house you must be a glutton for punishment or that's a mega carrot dangling lol


 Gravy?! Lovely on chips!

Tbh, doesn't bother me at all, they're all bagged up and ready for my late easter. Not tempted at all, I've come this far, Mr Reese can wait another few months!


----------



## Omen669

What is it about people who lift/diet and Reece's peanut butter products :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> What is it about people who lift/diet and Reece's peanut butter products :thumb


 It's bizarre isn't it but so many love them. I scroll through fb and it's the main choc treat of lifters. Must be the peanut butter!



Bignath4607 said:


> Haha I prefer it on garlic mash not a massive chip fan strange for a northerner I know must be this bodybuilding malarkey lol fair play to you being so restrained I know I am not so that's why I have to leave it out the house glad I ain't a fan of choc either that does make it easier bloody asda maple pancakes tho they're the devil haha


 On garlic mash sounds awesome!

In all honesty, I've been a lot worse in previous preps, this time I've been fine. Yes I've had the odd craving but never been tempted to give in, but I'm happy actually like that at the minute.

Ha ha, they sound amazing, might have to try them after my comp.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> It's bizarre isn't it but so many love them. I scroll through fb and it's the main choc treat of lifters. Must be the peanut butter!
> 
> On garlic mash sounds awesome!
> 
> In all honesty, I've been a lot worse in previous preps, this time I've been fine. Yes I've had the odd craving but never been tempted to give in, but I'm happy actually like that at the minute.
> 
> Ha ha, they sound amazing, might have to try them after my comp.


 They are tasty! None for you though until comp is over. Then you feed your face full of them


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> They are tasty! None for you though until comp is over. Then you feed your face full of them


 I swear they're laced with narcotics! Yep, then a 1/2lb cups straight down the hatch, 1150 cals!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> I swear they're laced with narcotics! Yep, then a 1/2lb cups straight down the hatch, 1150 cals!


 You will be running around like a kid with ADHD after that many sugar calories!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> You will be running around like a kid with ADHD after that many sugar calories!


 Too right I will, that much sugar after being sugar free for so long, I'll be high as a kite and bouncing off the walls for days off one cup!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Too right I will, that much sugar after being sugar free for so long, I'll be high as a kite and bouncing off the walls for days off one cup!


 Get some good cardio in. Run a marathon or 3.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Get some good cardio in. Run a marathon or 3.


 Ha ha, think I'll get a trampoline and just bounce away for days! Although don't want to undo all my hard work so will be keeping cardio in, just not quite as much as now.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, think I'll get a trampoline and just bounce away for days! Although don't want to undo all my hard work so will be keeping cardio in, just not quite as much as now.


 Ha ha how's your training going. I trained back today, nothing too hard, just ticking over.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Ha ha how's your training going. I trained back today, nothing too hard, just ticking over.


 Good to be ticking over.

Training's going really well thanks. Strength is good, loving every session and making every session count. Helps mentally to be getting good sessions in too, a real boost.

I think I'm getting a new programme in the next week or two, excited as I do like a change, keeps things fresh.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Good to be ticking over.
> 
> Training's going really well thanks. Strength is good, loving every session and making every session count. Helps mentally to be getting good sessions in too, a real boost.
> 
> I think I'm getting a new programme in the next week or two, excited as I do like a change, keeps things fresh.


 Yeah of course. Certain routines can become mundane and boring, especially if your not enjoying them.

What are you changing too next?


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Yeah of course. Certain routines can become mundane and boring, especially if your not enjoying them.
> 
> What are you changing too next?


 Yep, a regular change can be good in more ways than one.

Not sure yet, will update when I get the new plan through. Currently still doing 2 x upper, 2 x lower and a full body, so not sure if training split will change or just the same split but different exercises/reps etc. Either or, looking forward to it.


----------



## Keeks

Another good week so far, but mega busy! Year end at work, and along with prep, just haven't had a minute, but also means that another week has absolutely flown!

Added T3 and clen in at weekend, and hunger has been unreal again! Literally can't stop thinking about food! And I'm sat here counting down the minutes to the next meal......37 minutes! :thumb

Mind playing games quite a bit, one minute I think I look ok, then the next I'm panicking and now people are saying I look tiny! I feel quite tiny too, not sure if that's good or bad, ha ha! Yet with chunky legs, damn things!

Anyway, all good and still having great training sessions, still enjoying things, even if a little (a lot) ditzy, need to engage brain more, but all in all, all good! The 4 day weekend definitely perked me up with having a good rest!


----------



## Dai Jones

sound all good keeks :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> sound all good keeks :thumb


 Touch wood, preps been ace so far! Keep sort of thinking/waiting for things to go bad, fingers crossed they don't!

Don't get me wrong, it's so damn tough, but I'm loving it at the same time, and probably more than not, I'm liking the results!

All good, can't complain!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Touch wood, preps been ace so far! Keep sort of thinking/waiting for things to go bad, fingers crossed they don't!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's so damn tough, but I'm loving it at the same time, and probably more than not, I'm liking the results!
> 
> All good, can't complain!


 no need to think the worst, your seeing results so that's all that maters


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> no need to think the worst, your seeing results so that's all that maters


 Ha ha, I proper jinxed things, had some right crap news Thursday night, gonna keep me my shut in future!!


----------



## Keeks

So up until Thursday night, had another good week, then got some really crap news about a family member that night, hardly slept that night and yesterday had the worst day ever! It just hit me, just about got through the day, just wanted to sleep, eat and cry! But I didn't break from prep, in fact it kept me going.

Anyway, tried to pick myself up this morning, and a good weight drop of over 2.5lbs helped. Then went for some posing feedback from a guy running a few shows, really good feedback so things are really on track. Definitely helped picked me back up anyway. A very emotional few days indeed!

And some pics, all from this morning


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> *Touch wood*, preps been ace so far! Keep sort of thinking/waiting for things to go bad, fingers crossed they don't!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's so damn tough, but I'm loving it at the same time, and probably more than not, I'm liking the results!
> 
> All good, can't complain!


 easy tiger.......hope your well!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> easy tiger.......hope your well!


  :lol: Yeah ok thanks, bit up and down last few days but all ok.

How's things with you? Hope you're well.


----------



## 25434

Crikey keeks, you look lean as anything, tweeeeeeeeeeny waist,

sorry you have sad times at the moment keeks. Hugs to ya. (((())))) xx


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Crikey keeks, you look lean as anything, tweeeeeeeeeeny waist,
> 
> sorry you have sad times at the moment keeks. Hugs to ya. (((())))) xx


 Still more to come off yet, but getting there! Yep, waist seems so small now, my skinny jeans are no longer skinny jeans!

Thank you, such is life unfortunately.

Hows you? Hope you're well anyway and will catch up in your journal. Xx


----------



## FelonE1

Looking amazing Keeks. Lean as a mofo.


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I proper jinxed things, had some right crap news Thursday night, gonna keep me my shut in future!!


 O dear


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> So up until Thursday night, had another good week, then got some really crap news about a family member that night, hardly slept that night and yesterday had the worst day ever! It just hit me, just about got through the day, just wanted to sleep, eat and cry! But I didn't break from prep, in fact it kept me going.
> 
> Anyway, tried to pick myself up this morning, and a good weight drop of over 2.5lbs helped. Then went for some posing feedback from a guy running a few shows, really good feedback so things are really on track. Definitely helped picked me back up anyway. A very emotional few days indeed!
> 
> And some pics, all from this morning
> 
> View attachment 123742
> 
> 
> View attachment 123743
> 
> 
> View attachment 123744


 try and keep ya chin up....your legs have really come on :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad news kudos on staying on track tho great mind strength jeez that is the smallest waist I ever did see all the lines are coming in nicely great job you got this in the bag woman :thumbup1:


 Thank you. Either sink or swim. Think getting the feedback I did at weekend has given me a real push, and I've come this far, can't let things go now. Got the potential to have a good season, so head down, crack on and power through!

Ha ha, haven't actually measured waist this week but it's definitely shrinking more, adds to the illusion of wider shoulders too. Thank you!



Dai Jones said:


> O dear


 Hey ho, life goes on.


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> try and keep ya chin up....your legs have really come on :thumbup1:


 Thank you! Just throwing 100% focus on my comp now. Thanks, they do seem to be coming on a bit now, think the change of fasted cardio has helped, really seems to be helping them.


----------



## BestBefore1989

sorry about the bad news Hun


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry about the bad news Hun


 Thank you, such is life.


----------



## 19072

sorry to hear of your bad new @Keeks. Had a similar expierence 2weeks left of my fight prep. my granny past away. cut me in two! I was the main event of the card due to it being a title so had to go through with the fight! we had to lay my granny to rest and I had my fight the next day. Head was all over the place. but she was with me through it all and i won the irish title with her watching over me.

I know its easier said than done but hopefully you feel better soon. chin up and stay focussed


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> sorry to hear of your bad new @Keeks. Had a similar expierence 2weeks left of my fight prep. my granny past away. cut me in two! I was the main event of the card due to it being a title so had to go through with the fight! we had to lay my granny to rest and I had my fight the next day. Head was all over the place. but she was with me through it all and i won the irish title with her watching over me.
> 
> I know its easier said than done but hopefully you feel better soon. chin up and stay focussed


 Ahh sorry to heat that, but nice to know that you did her proud by winning the fight. That's it, think when you 're in prep for something, your mind sometimes thinks differently, you deal with things differently and things can hit you so hard, but fair play for cracking on and winning!

It's a very awkward situation, as sometimes the case with families but can't do anything about it, so head down, chin up and crack on, I'll be fine. Think in a way, being focused on prep is doing me good, taking my mind off things really.


----------



## Omen669

Sorry to hear about your crappy news, but in a way you can use this to fuel your prep and be the best shape you can be in.

Things like this either break us or make us. You will make it


----------



## Omen669

Legs are taking great shape also. Keep it up :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Sorry to hear about your crappy news, but in a way you can use this to fuel your prep and be the best shape you can be in.
> 
> Things like this either break us or make us. You will make it


 Thank you. Yep, preps really kept me going, and I'm not going to let it break me, in a weird way, it's like a comfort right now.



Omen669 said:


> Legs are taking great shape also. Keep it up :thumb


 Thanks. Yep they seem to be coming along now, hopefully we'll see some good changes from now up until the comp.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Thank you. Yep, preps really kept me going, and I'm not going to let it break me, in a weird way, it's like a comfort right now.
> 
> Thanks. Yep they seem to be coming along now, hopefully we'll see some good changes from now up until the comp.


 Glad to hear it.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Glad to hear it.


 Got my game face ON!! :thumb


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Got my game face ON!! :thumb


 BOOM!


----------



## BoomTime

Sorry to hear about the bad news. Stay as focused as you can, things like that are always hard but somehow we learn to deal with it and it makes us stronger.

Looking super lean! Great work.


----------



## andyboro

In a strange way, I'd imagine its good to have something else to focus on when things are a bit crappy?

insane progress still, freaky waistline :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

BoomTime said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad news. Stay as focused as you can, things like that are always hard but somehow we learn to deal with it and it makes us stronger.
> 
> Looking super lean! Great work.


 Thank you. Yep, I'm staying focused, and it definitely is taking my mind off things. I've got so much on right now, my brains frazzled but so close to the end goal, it's pulling me through.

Thank you, much appreciated!



andyboro said:


> In a strange way, I'd imagine its good to have something else to focus on when things are a bit crappy?
> 
> insane progress still, freaky waistline :thumbup1:


 Definitely. It's like a comfort at the minute, a massive welcome distraction and a sort of escape from real life if that makes sense.

Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Keeks

Rough week this week, think I've been over stressed and it's hit me. On top of personal stuff, a member of my team at work left unexpectedly so my workloads just doubled and now got to find someone else and train them up whilst I'm balls deep in prep! Some days I struggle to get my shoes on the right feet, so the next 6 weeks are gonna be fun! :lol:

Got to Thursday and Friday and just felt like death. Struggled with Thursdays training and cardio, then cardio only last night but still struggled! But feeling more with it today, and more human!

Prep wise, things are still going well with another 1lb off this week apart from the last few days, but all good and leaning up further. Can feel it though, if I sit on a hard surface I can feel it and when I'm in bed on my side, it's like I'm lying on my bones, weird as I've still got more to come off yet, but this is the leanest I've ever got down to so far.

Did a comparison pic from last prep to this prep. Left pic is from last prep at anout 2 weeks out I think, at about 119 lbs, right pic was last weekend, 7 weeks out at 115.5lbs. Cant believe how much I've changed, can't wait to get back on stage!









Will try and get some pics from this week up tomo.


----------



## Keeks

Few update pics, 6 weeks out. Legs are coming along now, just hammering posing so that I can get them looking as good as possible on stage.

View attachment 124174


View attachment 124175


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Few update pics, 6 weeks out. Legs are coming along now, just hammering posing so that I can get them looking as good as possible on stage.
> 
> View attachment 124174
> 
> 
> View attachment 124175


 Glutes and thighs are looking amazing Keeks. You're killing it! Waist size and leanness has come on so much as all. Shoulders are looking nice and round as well

You are in the zone!!!!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Glutes and thighs are looking amazing Keeks. You're killing it! Waist size and leanness has come on so much as all. Shoulders are looking nice and round as well
> 
> You are in the zone!!!!


 Ahh thank you for your comments, really appreciate it. Was freaking out a lot about my legs but they're getting there now.

I'm giving it my all and feel like I'm getting there. It's damn hard and brutal but it's worth it!

Yep, definitely in the zone and can't wait to get on stage now!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you for your comments, really appreciate it. Was freaking out a lot about my legs but they're getting there now.
> 
> I'm giving it my all and feel like I'm getting there. It's damn hard and brutal but it's worth it!
> 
> Yep, definitely in the zone and can't wait to get on stage now!


 No worries at all, I'm just apprciating your hard work. Your glutes, hams and thighs look great together

Be good to see a full glute shot after the show :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Keeks, you look amazing, I really do admire your work ethic. Such a hard worker, well done. If I were nearer I would come to support you but in my head, I'm deffo there willing you on.


----------



## banzi

looking great girl, looking forward to seeing you onstage.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> No worries at all, I'm just apprciating your hard work. Your glutes, hams and thighs look great together
> 
> Be good to see a full glute shot after the show :whistling:


 Thank you. I'm doing a circuit every morning for legs and glutes, and along with the fasted cardio that I'm currently doing, they're coming along.

Ha ha, will be posting full glute pics from my show.



Flubs said:


> Keeks, you look amazing, I really do admire your work ethic. Such a hard worker, well done. If I were nearer I would come to support you but in my head, I'm deffo there willing you on.


 Ahh thank you Flubs, that means a lot to me. It's getting so tough now but I'm happy with things so far and it's pushing me, not long to go now and I can't wait to see what I can bring to the stage.

Thank you, I'll be updating here as much as I can on show day.



banzi said:


> looking great girl, looking forward to seeing you onstage.


 Thank you, really appreciate that. Likewise, you're looking great too and looking forward to seeing you on stage.


----------



## mrwright

Bout time you bought a bigger mirror!


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Keep swimming with that chin up your killing it


 Thank you, I will! :thumbup1:



mrwright said:


> Bout time you bought a bigger mirror!


 Ha ha, I know what you mean but I cart it about every day, so it'll do.


----------



## Keeks

So another week nearly done and all still going ok. The weeks are getting tougher for sure, but the results are showing more and more each week and it's spurring me on.

Changed training on Monday, so now as follows:

Day 1: Glutes & Hams

Day 2: Delts & Arms

Day 3: Quads & Chest

Day 4: Back & Arms

Day 5: Glutes & Hams

Day 6: Full Body

Fasted cardio is still the same, a combination of HIIT & MISS, which is brutal but really helping legs come on. Then a circuit for legs, including SLDL's, kickbacks, etc. Ten exercises, 20 reps of each.

Evening cardio is steady state, 50 minutes. Then I also have another two different circuit like workouts to add in, one x 3 times per week, one x 2 times per week. Posing & routine practice every day, so safe to say I'm knackered! But not long to go now and it'll be worth it.

And my bikini's arrived today! I'm at work and it's gone to my parents and literally climbing the walls I'm so excited! Can't wait to see it and try it on. Just hope it fits! And it's taking my mind of thinking about food, which tbh, I think about a lot right now! Can't wait to eat good food again!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Keeks said:


> And my bikini's arrived today!


----------



## Keeks

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


  That's freaky!

Although I'm actually sat like that at work, waiting to go get my bikini on! :lol:


----------



## mal

what comp you doing and class??


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> what comp you doing and class??


 I'm doing Nabba North West Show, athletic class. Are you competing this year or next year? Or have I imagined that?!


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> I'm doing Nabba North West Show, athletic class. Are you competing this year or next year? Or have I imagined that?!


 you should do well,looking great.....was thinking maybe next year,not sure on what show or fed tbh,havnt trained

this week though to tired lol.....I need a holidy now!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> you should do well,looking great.....was thinking maybe next year,not sure on what show or fed tbh,havnt trained
> 
> this week though to tired lol.....I need a holidy now!


 Thank you, much appreciated. Hope so, giving it everything I've got and then some!

Ahh it'd be great if you did. Loads of different feds and comps now, loads to choose from.

Ha ha, me too!


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> you should do well,looking great.....was thinking maybe next year,not sure on what show or fed tbh,havnt trained
> 
> this week though to tired lol.....I need a holidy now!


 whats this Mal? you competing


----------



## mal

Dai Jones said:


> whats this Mal? you competing


 wasup dai....hey mate is jay32 still around/training I recon he could rejoin here now its all changed.....

could be dai,made some good progress this last year,,, im off up Newport for the welsh thought ide might bump into

jay up there...


----------



## 25434

Oooeeerrrrrr....new bikini......hehe...how exciting......

and Keeks, what is MISS please? I haven't heard of that one. Only if you have time to say of course.


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Oooeeerrrrrr....new bikini......hehe...how exciting......
> 
> and Keeks, what is MISS please? I haven't heard of that one. Only if you have time to say of course.


 Oh it's absolutely amazing, I love it to bits! Can't stop looking at it and even cried when I put it on! Yes I'm emotional right now etc but it's just gorgeous!

MISS is mid-intensity steady state.

Hope you're well anyway. Xx


----------



## Keeks

So, seeing as I'm obsessed with my bikini, took progress pics in it this morning.

5 weeks out now but possibly going to do a warm up show in 2 weeks if my ass tightens up a bit more.


----------



## 25434

Crikey...that is berluddie gorgeous! I love it. The colouring is perfect for your hair colour, and with a tan on it will look sparkly like the seaaaaaa and the waves rushing in all white and bubbly and stuff.......errrrr......cough.....sorry, I'm also excited to see you bikini.......overkill perchance? Lol, ah well, that's me for you......but that's what it reminds me of......lovely, really lovely.

you look great, those quads....my goodness.....and delts....bugger...I've got bad delt envy...lol....nice one Keeks, nice one indeed. :thumb xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So, seeing as I'm obsessed with my bikini, took progress pics in it this morning.
> 
> 5 weeks out now but possibly going to do a warm up show in 2 weeks if my ass tightens up a bit more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 124613
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124614


 Wow, just wow!


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Crikey...that is berluddie gorgeous! I love it. The colouring is perfect for your hair colour, and with a tan on it will look sparkly like the seaaaaaa and the waves rushing in all white and bubbly and stuff.......errrrr......cough.....sorry, I'm also excited to see you bikini.......overkill perchance? Lol, ah well, that's me for you......but that's what it reminds me of......lovely, really lovely.
> 
> you look great, those quads....my goodness.....and delts....bugger...I've got bad delt envy...lol....nice one Keeks, nice one indeed. :thumb xx


 Thank you, gorgeous isn't it! So in love with it and think as it's covered in crystals, it'll really sparkle in stage, bit like sparkly sea on a sunny day :thumb I do love the colour, like you said think with my hair colour it goes well.

Thank you lovely. Still been doing extra shoulder work and hammering legs with extra circuits work but seems like everything's paying off. Don't mind putting in extra work if it works! Xx



BestBefore1989 said:


> Wow, just wow!


 Amazing isn't it! :thumb


----------



## Dai Jones

mal said:


> wasup dai....hey mate is jay32 still around/training I recon he could rejoin here now its all changed.....
> 
> could be dai,made some good progress this last year,,, im off up Newport for the welsh thought ide might bump into
> 
> jay up there...


 Yeah he still trains from what I can see on Facebook, might give him a nudge, @Keeks you chat to Jay much?

Sounds good mate!


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Yeah he still trains from what I can see on Facebook, might give him a nudge, @Keeks you chat to Jay much?
> 
> Sounds good mate!


 Hear from him occasionally. Sure a few months ago he said he was looking to compete again soon.


----------



## Keeks

Bit of a mixed week really, up and down, but preps still on track. My nan died at weekend so it's thrown me and although it's a very complicated family situation, and we knew it was coming and we weren't close, still very cr4p!!

Focusing on prep though and keeping on track with things. Feeling the change in training now especially with the added sessions, I'm absolutely whacked, but all still going well. New veins appearing and still seeing changes week by week which I'm happy about.

So all being well, I am hoping to do a warm up show next Saturday. Bum still needs to tighten considerably but we'll see how it looks closer to the show. Think it'll do me good to just get back on stage and break up the next 4 weeks until the Nabba show. Excited but very nervous!

Other than that, can't stop thinking about food, got some serious cravings going on! Constantly looking at recipes and food on the internet, can't wait to get back to eating normally again, I've missed it!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Bit of a mixed week really, up and down, but preps still on track. My nan died at weekend so it's thrown me and although it's a very complicated family situation, and we knew it was coming and we weren't close, still very cr4p!!
> 
> Focusing on prep though and keeping on track with things. Feeling the change in training now especially with the added sessions, I'm absolutely whacked, but all still going well. New veins appearing and still seeing changes week by week which I'm happy about.
> 
> So all being well, I am hoping to do a warm up show next Saturday. Bum still needs to tighten considerably but we'll see how it looks closer to the show. Think it'll do me good to just get back on stage and break up the next 4 weeks until the Nabba show. Excited but very nervous!
> 
> Other than that, can't stop thinking about food, got some serious cravings going on! Constantly looking at recipes and food on the internet, can't wait to get back to eating normally again, I've missed it!


 sorry to hear it was your Nan keeks.

can't wait to hear about your show next week :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> sorry to hear it was your Nan keeks.
> 
> can't wait to hear about your show next week :thumb


 Thank you Dai.

Looking forward to it although just a warm up show, will be good to get back on stage again and trial tan etc before the big show.


----------



## A1243R

Sorry about that Keeks. Chin up though... not long left now!


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> Sorry about that Keeks. Chin up though... not long left now!


 Thank you. Yep, not long left. The weeks have flown but I'll be more than ready to chill and eat in another few weeks!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Bit of a mixed week really, up and down, but preps still on track. My nan died at weekend so it's thrown me and although it's a very complicated family situation, and we knew it was coming and we weren't close, still very cr4p!!
> 
> Focusing on prep though and keeping on track with things. Feeling the change in training now especially with the added sessions, I'm absolutely whacked, but all still going well. New veins appearing and still seeing changes week by week which I'm happy about.
> 
> So all being well, I am hoping to do a warm up show next Saturday. Bum still needs to tighten considerably but we'll see how it looks closer to the show. Think it'll do me good to just get back on stage and break up the next 4 weeks until the Nabba show. Excited but very nervous!
> 
> Other than that, can't stop thinking about food, got some serious cravings going on! Constantly looking at recipes and food on the internet, can't wait to get back to eating normally again, I've missed it!


 sorry for your loss Hun.

Head down and push on, your almost there and your looking fantastic


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry for your loss Hun.
> 
> Head down and push on, your almost there and your looking fantastic


 Thank you.

Yep, cracking on and know the end is getting near now. Thank you.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> So, seeing as I'm obsessed with my bikini, took progress pics in it this morning.
> 
> 5 weeks out now but possibly going to do a warm up show in 2 weeks if my ass tightens up a bit more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 124613
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124614


 Condition looks awesome and waist looks tiny!! Very impressed!


----------



## 25434

Sorry to hear about your nanna Keeks. X


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Condition looks awesome and waist looks tiny!! Very impressed!


 Ahh thank you, that means a lot.

Likewise, looking fantastic! Looks like everything's going well, bet you're getting excited now!



Flubs said:


> Sorry to hear about your nanna Keeks. X


 Thank you Flubs. X


----------



## liam0810

Not been on here for month but thought i'd pop on here and just say how proud i am of @Keeks. She's been nailing this prep and has a warm up show on saturday and then the NABBA show in a few weeks which she will nail! Couldnt ask for more from a client and friend! very very proud of her!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> Not been on here for month but thought i'd pop on here and just say how proud i am of @Keeks. She's been nailing this prep and has a warm up show on saturday and then the NABBA show in a few weeks which she will nail! Couldnt ask for more from a client and friend! very very proud of her!


 Ahh thank you so much boss, that really means so much to me. I couldn't ask for more from a coach and friend, you've been an absolute star!

Can't thank you enough for everything so far, your guidance and patience, everything, you've brought me on so much, I'm really happy with how things are going and hope to do you proud on stage!


----------



## Gary29

I'm sure you don't need me to tell you but you're looking great, I'm also sure everyone single one of us is behind you and hope you smash your upcoming shows!


----------



## 25434

Gary29 said:


> I'm sure you don't need me to tell you but you're looking great, I'm also sure everyone single one of us is behind you and hope you smash your upcoming shows!


 Yes this Keeks. X


----------



## Keeks

Gary29 said:


> I'm sure you don't need me to tell you but you're looking great, I'm also sure everyone single one of us is behind you and hope you smash your upcoming shows!





Flubs said:


> Yes this Keeks. X


 Thank you so much everyone. Really means so much to have all your support and know you're all behind me. It really is a huge pick me up at times when I'm slumping.

People on here have always given me great support and it's so lovely to get that support still.

Really do appreciate all your kind words, thank you.

Hope I do you all proud on stage! X


----------



## Dieseldave

You're looking amazing keeks. The detail on your quads is very impressive.

Keep up the good work, you'll smash it


----------



## Keeks

Dieseldave said:


> You're looking amazing keeks. The detail on your quads is very impressive.
> 
> Keep up the good work, you'll smash it


 Thank you. Changed fasted cardio a while ago to really help bring legs on and it seems to be working.

Thanks, will do and hope so!


----------



## Dieseldave

Keeks said:


> Thank you. Changed fasted cardio a while ago to really help bring legs on and it seems to be working.
> 
> Thanks, will do and hope so!


 What did you change with it? You mean you started doing it?


----------



## Keeks

I changed from steady state to a combination of HIIT and MISS on the x trainer. Absolutely brutal but it's working.

It's 5 mins warm up, then 10 minutes of intervals, 25 minutes of MISS then another 8 minutes of intervals.


----------



## Keeks

Not the most straightforward of weeks, found it quite tough with stuff going on but all chilled now and ready for show time tomorrow. In fact I'm well excited!

Been to get first coat of tan tonight and it looks wicked, chilling now with some mash and Turkey and a red wine which tastes like heaven right now!









Haven't changed anything this week, only upped water til yesterday then slowly started to decrease it, added in vit c and dandelion root. Few extra carbs tonight, white potato then rice cakes tomorrow.

Quick pic from tonight but will update more tomorrow.....show day!!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

rear delt looking awesome, in fact everything is looking awesome but your delt jumped out at me in that picture

Good luck and have a great day tomorrow


----------



## 25434

Wooooooossshhhhh! Couldn't possibly miss this Keeks! Very best of luck for the weekend. You look berrrluddie brilliant, go smash up that stage Keeks..,whoooop whhoooop!!...xxxxxx


----------



## Abc987

Good luck Keeks your gonna smash it


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> rear delt looking awesome, in fact everything is looking awesome but your delt jumped out at me in that picture
> 
> Good luck and have a great day tomorrow


 Thank you. Yeah tbh rear delts come along quite a bit over last few weeks really.



Flubs said:


> Wooooooossshhhhh! Couldn't possibly miss this Keeks! Very best of luck for the weekend. You look berrrluddie brilliant, go smash up that stage Keeks..,whoooop whhoooop!!...xxxxxx


 Ahh thank you lovely! Yay, so excited!!! Whoop Whoop! Xxx



Abc987 said:


> Good luck Keeks your gonna smash it


 Thank you, here's hoping!


----------



## Keeks

So didn't sleep too bad last night, feeling quite chilled and good this morning and of course very excited!

Feel pretty dry but a bit flat so carbs through the day and should look OK come show time. Not on till about 6-6.30 ish but will update when I can.

Few pics from this morning.


----------



## coke

I've been watching this log the past few weeks.

Have to say what an excellent job! You have smashed your prep! Looking amazing Well done!

Great motivation

good luck today


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> So didn't sleep too bad last night, feeling quite chilled and good this morning and of course very excited!
> 
> Feel pretty dry but a bit flat so carbs through the day and should look OK come show time. Not on till about 6-6.30 ish but will update when I can.
> 
> Few pics from this morning.
> 
> View attachment 125300
> 
> 
> View attachment 125301


 looking very good, cant wait to see you in 3 weeks.


----------



## Flipper

Best of luck.


----------



## RedStar

Good luck looking phenemonenal!


----------



## Keeks

coke said:


> I've been watching this log the past few weeks.
> 
> Have to say what an excellent job! You have smashed your prep! Looking amazing Well done!
> 
> Great motivation
> 
> good luck today


 Ahh thank you, that really means a lot. It's been a pretty brutal prep, especially the last few weeks but happy with how it's gone so far.

Thank you.



banzi said:


> looking very good, cant wait to see you in 3 weeks.


 Thank you. Cant wait for the Nabba show. Happy enough that I've still got another 3 weeks and the nabba show is the main focus, this is just a warm up and to get a bit of stage practice again.



Bignath4607 said:


> Great luck today keeks your in cracking form let us know how you go :thumb


 Thank you! Will update when I can.



Flipper said:


> Best of luck.


 Thank you!



Simon 88 said:


> Good luck looking phenemonenal!


 Thank you!


----------



## 25434

Hey keeks! I'm out for the day but just want you to know I'm thinking of you. You look really fab, I'm so excited for you, I think I'm your berrrrluddie mother or something!! :lol: or that nuttie auntie at the very least? Haha.

enjoy the day...rah rahh rahh.....xx


----------



## Rykard

Congratulations, looking spot on


----------



## Keeks

Eeek! Only went and won my class then won the ladies overall!









Will update properly tomorrow as I'm whacked now!


----------



## Abc987

Don't think anyone doubted you would

Massive congratulations well done Keeks;-)


----------



## Plate

Well done @Keeks :thumb


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> Eeek! Only went and won my class then won the ladies overall!
> 
> View attachment 125352
> 
> 
> Will update properly tomorrow as I'm whacked now!


 amazing stuff, hard work pays off...


----------



## 25434

Oh my goodness keeks. That is fantastic and utterly deserved. Well done indeed champ . :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

wahaaaaaaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

Ps. You look beautiful in that piccie by the way.


----------



## Gary29

Now I know what a proud father feels like :lol:

congratulations!


----------



## BestBefore1989

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Well done you

X


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> Congratulations, looking spot on


 Thank you!



Abc987 said:


> Don't think anyone doubted you would
> 
> Massive congratulations well done Keeks;-)


 Ahh thank you. I doubted myself so much at times though, so many mind games in this sport!

Thank you!



Bignath4607 said:


> Well done @Keeks hopefully your gonna carry the confidence into the nabba can't say I'm surprised your in epic Nick keep it up :thumb


 Ahh thank you! Yeah it's just helped settle my nerves as I was bricking it getting back on stage, this has helped massively. Cant wait for the Nabba show now.



Plate said:


> Well done @Keeks :thumb


 Thank you!



banzi said:


> amazing stuff, hard work pays off...


 Thank you! It does, you get out what you put in!

Hope things are going well with your prep anyway.



Flubs said:


> Oh my goodness keeks. That is fantastic and utterly deserved. Well done indeed champ . :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> wahaaaaaaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Ps. You look beautiful in that piccie by the way.


 Ahh thank you Flubs! Still in shock, can't quite believe it! Eeeek! Xxx



Gary29 said:


> Now I know what a proud father feels like :lol:
> 
> congratulations!


 That made me lol! Thank you pops!



BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Well done you
> 
> X


 Thank you! X


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> Thank you! It does, you get out what you put in!
> 
> Hope things are going well with your prep anyway.


 you have inspired me to buckle down now for the run in, got to keep up with the youngsters.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Congrats! :thumb

3 weeks and you can add the more important ukm transformation trophy :lol:


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> you have inspired me to buckle down now for the run in, got to keep up with the youngsters.


 Ha ha, good stuff! It's given me an extra push too now to knuckle down and really make the most of the next 3 weeks!



FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Congrats! :thumb
> 
> 3 weeks and you can add the more important ukm transformation trophy :lol:


 Thank you!

Ha ha, I don't know about that, everyone's doing great with it. Some wicked transformations!


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> Eeek! Only went and won my class then won the ladies overall!
> 
> View attachment 125352
> 
> 
> Will update properly tomorrow as I'm whacked now!


 great result and well deserved, youl be a contender at the nabba for sure!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> great result and well deserved, youl be a contender at the nabba for sure!


 Thank you. I hope so, it's really pushing me now into a good place for this last 3 weeks of prep as I want to place well at Nabba and really want an invite to the Brits, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Keeks

Sooooo, I'm still in shock! Yesterday was the most amazing day! Great show and everything went so smoothly.

There were 5 girls on my class, athletic, and with winning that I went onto the overall ladies figure final with 2 other class winners. Couldn't believe I won that, was over the moon just to win class but the overall too, just amazing!

So with winning that, I got my WFF pro card and am invite to compete at the WFF Pro Division Universe next month in Orlando! Doubt I'll be going but still amazing!

Got some great feedback too, so now feel a lot calmer about things and know what needs to be done for the Nabba show.

Here's a few pics anyway, can't believe how much I've changed and that I was happy with how I looked. A little too depleted but that can be sorted for next time and tan a little dull so more glaze next time but was happy with everything else.

































This was my class.....

























And this was the overall....

















Back at it today, was even up at 6.30 doing fasted cardio as I couldn't sleep! But feeling good and can't wait for the Nabba show!

And thank you everyone for all your support, it really means a lot to me and appreciate you reading my journal. Thank you!


----------



## 25434

You look berrrluddie fab! And...umm....can I say this...gulp.....your bum looks great! :blush: ...herrruuummpph...sorry I don't fancy you or anything.....although I'm sure I would if I was bloke, errr...umm....cough

slides out of journal sideways with bag over head......silently....woooossshhhhhhh.....like a ninja over the dessert....I mean desert!! Desert!....like the wind..... :blink:

I know, leave now and never come back right?

i.....I.....get that a lot :mellow:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> You look berrrluddie fab! And...umm....can I say this...gulp.....your bum looks great! :blush: ...herrruuummpph...sorry I don't fancy you or anything.....although I'm sure I would if I was bloke, errr...umm....cough
> 
> slides out of journal sideways with bag over head......silently....woooossshhhhhhh.....like a ninja over the dessert....I mean desert!! Desert!....like the wind..... :blink:
> 
> I know, leave now and never come back right?
> 
> i.....I.....get that a lot :mellow:


 :lol: Ahh thank you Flubs. I've been so concerned about my bum, it's been quite wobbly and needed to tighten up and then like a miracle, Friday it just seemed to come in and I was well happy! Couldn't believe it!

I don't think so, you better come back lovely! Your posts always make me smile! :thumb


----------



## banzi

Looking fantastic, bring that to the NW girl....


----------



## UK2USA

Keeks said:


> Sooooo, I'm still in shock! Yesterday was the most amazing day! Great show and everything went so smoothly.
> 
> There were 5 girls on my class, athletic, and with winning that I went onto the overall ladies figure final with 2 other class winners. Couldn't believe I won that, was over the moon just to win class but the overall too, just amazing!
> 
> So with winning that, I got my WFF pro card and am invite to compete at the WFF Pro Division Universe next month in Orlando! Doubt I'll be going but still amazing!
> 
> Got some great feedback too, so now feel a lot calmer about things and know what needs to be done for the Nabba show.
> 
> Here's a few pics anyway, can't believe how much I've changed and that I was happy with how I looked. A little too depleted but that can be sorted for next time and tan a little dull so more glaze next time but was happy with everything else.
> 
> View attachment 125388
> 
> 
> View attachment 125389
> 
> 
> View attachment 125390
> 
> 
> View attachment 125391
> 
> 
> This was my class.....
> 
> View attachment 125393
> 
> 
> View attachment 125394
> 
> 
> View attachment 125395
> 
> 
> And this was the overall....
> 
> View attachment 125396
> 
> 
> View attachment 125397
> 
> 
> Back at it today, was even up at 6.30 doing fasted cardio as I couldn't sleep! But feeling good and can't wait for the Nabba show!
> 
> And thank you everyone for all your support, it really means a lot to me and appreciate you reading my journal. Thank you!


 Friggin awesome! Congrats! The pic of you with both trophies is my fav. You're Killin it!


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> Looking fantastic, bring that to the NW girl....


 Thank you. Yep, a few tweaks and that's the plan!



Bignath4607 said:


> Being far too picky @Keeks you smashed it looked pretty cock on imo how exciting a trip to Orlando may aswell smash that too lady you go girl cracking job :thumb


 Ha ha, thank you. I got feedback from one of the judges and that's what she said. Felt a little depleted but know for the nabba show. Overall though I was blown away with the feedback, she said it was easy to judge, condition, symmetry, posing, all spot on, was well happy!

I'd love to go to Orlando but don't think I will be, very unexpected but still absolutely made up about it!



UK2USA said:


> Friggin awesome! Congrats! The pic of you with both trophies is my fav. You're Killin it!


 Ahh thank you. I usually hate pics of myself but actually quite like that one.


----------



## liam0810

@Keeks I'm so so proud of you! you looked awesome up there and this is just a warm up! Delts look ridiculous as well! Now lets go win that NABBA title!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> @Keeks I'm so so proud of you! you looked awesome up there and this is just a warm up! Delts look ridiculous as well! Now lets go win that NABBA title!


 Ahh thank you boss. Seriously can't thank you enough for everything, you've been an absolute star of a coach, couldn't of asked for more, and just can't believe the change in my physique since being coached by you, and from the last time I competed, now I've stepped on stage and seen how much I've changed, it's unbelievable, so a huge great massive thank you for everything!

Yep, let's crack on and smash the Nabba show and get that Brit invite!!


----------



## 19072

Well done @Keeks very much deserved - you looked fantastic chick well done


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> Well done @Keeks very much deserved - you looked fantastic chick well done


 Ahh thank you! Much appreciated!


----------



## Keeks

Another week nearly done, 2 weeks tomorrow until show day and so excited, absolutely can't wait to get back on stage!

Been on such a high this week it's sort of pulled me through because I am worn out, in need of a rest but know the end is in sight and not long left now and getting on that stage is so worth the hard graft.

Everything with training and diet is staying the same, no need for drastic changes and don't want to mess anything up either. Hoprfully should tighten up a little more and be a bit sharper this time round. So another week then will deplete and carb load properly ready for the big day.

And sorry for pic whoring but got a few more pics from Saturday









































Have a fab weekend all and thanks for reading.


----------



## coke

Well done keeks! Fully deserved!

pics are great, it's your log you can do what you like.

I strugle trying to get in beach body shape ha, must be so hard to get stage condition. Props to anyone who can do that.

Good luck for your next show


----------



## Keeks

coke said:


> Well done keeks! Fully deserved!
> 
> pics are great, it's your log you can do what you like.
> 
> I strugle trying to get in beach body shape ha, must be so hard to get stage condition. Props to anyone who can do that.
> 
> Good luck for your next show


 Ahh thank you!

I don't want to keep going on about it with pics etc but I was just so happy, and still am! Feel like a kid, ha!

It has been ridiculously hard, but so worth it. Literally life has been put on hold, I've sort of shut myself away a little but everyone has a different strategy I guess for prep, this is just how I get on with it.

Thank you, can't wait!



Bignath4607 said:


> You pic whore as much as you want many do it and are not even close to as in good nick as you and it's shows confidence which you should carry through to nabba again fab job good luck the next two weeks you'll smash it


 Ha ha, yeah I guess I will. I have always had that lack of confidence when it comes to show time, but this time I felt a lot more confident and it showed so yes, I do need to carry it through to Nabba. Still hope I can bring a better package and hope the doubts I still have ease, but think I'm nearly there.

Thank you!


----------



## BestBefore1989

You should be feeling happy, very happy in what you've achieved so far, and yes you should be feeling confident in your conditioning because you are looking awesome Hun. Keep doing what you've been doing, Nabba is so close now, your almost there.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> You should be feeling happy, very happy in what you've achieved so far, and yes you should be feeling confident in your conditioning because you are looking awesome Hun. Keep doing what you've been doing, Nabba is so close now, your almost there.


 Ahh thank you. Really do appreciate all your kind words.

I know there's still work to do and it's the last push, and in a way, I'm more excited to see the final tweaked package, and yes, I do think I need to believe in myself. I do in a way, but then still have doubts......prep is just full of mind games!


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> What are these doubts if you don't mind me asking ? I know nabba will be tougher but you blew the comp away in my eyes


 It's weird, hard to explain but when I saw the pics, I couldn't believe that that was me.....I sort of blew myself away a little, but up until show day, although I was really happy with how prep was going and how things were coming together and the changes I've made, I don't think I could see what others saw. Thought people were telling me what I wanted to hear rather than the truth, which can be hard to hear at times.

It's bizarre as I was happy, but not if that makes sense. Through this prep, I've been constantly comparing myself to others who are in the same class etc, and pulling myself apart, and thinking that I must try harder to look like them.....it's kept me working my ass off, striving to get that little more.

Yet I still think what if things go wrong between now and the Nabba show, what if I get up on stage and look rubbish, what if my bum goes really wobbly, what if I don't drop the water again properly, all adding up to not as good a package.

I know deep down part of it is mind games of prep, but then I think the doubts keep pushing me.....dig deep now and make sure I bring the best possible package I can to that Nabba show.


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Aw bless I believe we all go through these mind games ie I thought I looked decent this morn come later when I work out I may have a downer on me Sen but right enough use them doubts as motivation it's what I do it makes me work harder and don't try be like anyone else be your best not anyone else's truthfully I think you are in great form so as long as you hold it together you will do great I'm not known for sugar coating things I don't see the point
> 
> anyway you've come a long way for a baby hippo
> 
> dig deep stay confident and dazzle with your smile and most of all enjoy it the hard works done


 Out of likes so LIKE!

Mind games can be awful at times, especially through prep but know for the most part, we all probably suffer at some point. Know exactly what you mean, I can think one minute I look good, 5 minutes later I look awful! Yep, it is a motivator, and I'm trying to use it to keep me going that I must improve further over this last few weeks and yep, I know I need to aim to be the best I can, not someone else's, and so far I am the best I've been, so I need to just hold that thought.

Thank you for your comments, really does mean a lot to me and keeps me going. Ha ha ha....baby hippo will be back in town in a few weeks!

Thank you, I will!


----------



## 25434

Keeks, if you are the best you can be when you get on that stage, you have won no matter what happens. You look amazing and beautiful, and you gave worked very hard to get that place on stage.

Go Keeks gooooooooo....

and that bikini....oooooooooooh. Aaaahhhhhhhh......bloopin gorge....gorge I say! :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Keeks, if you are the best you can be when you get on that stage, you have won no matter what happens. You look amazing and beautiful, and you gave worked very hard to get that place on stage.
> 
> Go Keeks gooooooooo....
> 
> and that bikini....oooooooooooh. Aaaahhhhhhhh......bloopin gorge....gorge I say! :thumb


 Thank you Flubs, really means a lot.

Yes that's it, I keep telling myself that this prep and these comps, I wanted to better my last stage outing which was bad anyway and I feel I've done that so yes, I am happy with that.

Annnddddd.....my new bikini is on its way, should be here next week! More than excited! Xx


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Thank you [Redacted], really means a lot.
> 
> Yes that's it, I keep telling myself that this prep and these comps, I wanted to better my last stage outing which was bad anyway and I feel I've done that so yes, I am happy with that.
> 
> Annnddddd.....my new bikini is on its way, should be here next week! More than excited! Xx


 Holeeeeeewe shamoleeeeee...another new kini? Crikey!! I can't wait to see it but this one is soooooo beautiful......but...but.....pics of new one to look forward to...yayeeeeeee.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Thank you Flubs, really means a lot.
> 
> Yes that's it, I keep telling myself that this prep and these comps, I wanted to better my last stage outing which was bad anyway and I feel I've done that so yes, I am happy with that.
> 
> Annnddddd.....my new bikini is on its way, should be here next week! More than excited! Xx


 two bikinis in one season, that's just greedy

:lol:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Holeeeeeewe shamoleeeeee...another new kini? Crikey!! I can't wait to see it but this one is soooooo beautiful......but...but.....pics of new one to look forward to...yayeeeeeee.....


 Yep, I thought why not especially when I decided to do the Extra show last week. Cant wait for the new one although the same design, it's pink and silver! Gorgeous!



BestBefore1989 said:


> two bikinis in one season, that's just greedy
> 
> :lol:


 Yep but making the most of this season so two bikinis it is!


----------



## 25434

Piiiiiiiiiiink and silveeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr!!

:bounce: :bounce:

blonde hair, tan and a pink and silver kini....

Whooooppeeeeeeeeeeeee.....

perfick choice.....rahhhhhrrrrrr.....

i do beg your puddin! Eeeek! I mean pardon I beg your pardon... 

its just fab that you are having a great time at the mo. I feel happy for you.


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Eeek! Only went and won my class then won the ladies overall!
> 
> View attachment 125352
> 
> 
> Will update properly tomorrow as I'm whacked now!


 Woop Woop massive congrats Keeks,well happy for you xx


----------



## 25434

By the way.... I'm blonde also, and if you loaned me one of those kini's they would fit perfectly........

on my left calf :mellow:

ang on....I suddenly feel a bit depressed.......

be be right back....running down gym to get on the treadmill for three weeks!


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Another week nearly done, 2 weeks tomorrow until show day and so excited, absolutely can't wait to get back on stage!
> 
> Been on such a high this week it's sort of pulled me through because I am worn out, in need of a rest but know the end is in sight and not long left now and getting on that stage is so worth the hard graft.
> 
> Everything with training and diet is staying the same, no need for drastic changes and don't want to mess anything up either. Hoprfully should tighten up a little more and be a bit sharper this time round. So another week then will deplete and carb load properly ready for the big day.
> 
> And sorry for pic whoring but got a few more pics from Saturday
> 
> View attachment 125698
> 
> 
> View attachment 125699
> 
> 
> View attachment 125700
> 
> 
> View attachment 125701
> 
> 
> View attachment 125702
> 
> 
> Have a fab weekend all and thanks for reading.


 Wow,look fvcking amazing


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Piiiiiiiiiiink and silveeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> blonde hair, tan and a pink and silver kini....
> 
> Whooooppeeeeeeeeeeeee.....
> 
> perfick choice.....rahhhhhrrrrrr.....
> 
> i do beg your puddin! Eeeek! I mean pardon I beg your pardon...
> 
> its just fab that you are having a great time at the mo. I feel happy for you.


 I absolutely love pink, I am a bit girly at times and when I chose my first bikini it was between this one and the pink, both stunning so when I decided to get another, it had to be the pink.

Thank you. It's so hard at the minute, I'm like a zombie and the ultimate grump but I am enjoying it too, in a weird way. Just everything is so exciting right now!



Flubs said:


> By the way.... I'm blonde also, and if you loaned me one of those kini's they would fit perfectly........
> 
> on my left calf :mellow:
> 
> ang on....I suddenly feel a bit depressed.......
> 
> be be right back....running down gym to get on the treadmill for three weeks!


 Ha ha ha, well I'll be on the x trainer for the next 3 weeks so we can don the bikinis and look super......sweaty and red in this heat! :lol:



FelonE said:


> Woop Woop massive congrats Keeks,well happy for you xx





FelonE said:


> Wow,look fvcking amazing


 Thank you! Still in shock a little, so overwhelming but so unbelievably happy!

Still can't wait to hit the biscuits though! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> I absolutely love pink, I am a bit girly at times and when I chose my first bikini it was between this one and the pink, both stunning so when I decided to get another, it had to be the pink.
> 
> Thank you. It's so hard at the minute, I'm like a zombie and the ultimate grump but I am enjoying it too, in a weird way. Just everything is so exciting right now!
> 
> Ha ha ha, well I'll be on the x trainer for the next 3 weeks so we can don the bikinis and look super......sweaty and red in this heat! :lol:
> 
> Thank you! Still in shock a little, so overwhelming but so unbelievably happy!
> 
> Still can't wait to hit the biscuits though! :lol:


 I'll put the kettle on you get the biscuits lol


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> I'll put the kettle on you get the biscuits lol


 Deal! I've found some new biscuits that I can't wait to smash after this comp. Thorntons cookies in the bakery section at Morrisons, they're epic! You need to try them.


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Deal! I've found some new biscuits that I can't wait to smash after this comp. Thorntons cookies in the bakery section at Morrisons, they're epic! You need to try them.


 I'll be checking em out...Thanks for the tip


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> I'll be checking em out...Thanks for the tip


 These are the bad boys









Few different flavours, all of them amazing! Well worth a try!


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> These are the bad boys
> 
> 
> View attachment 125864
> 
> 
> Few different flavours, all of them amazing! Well worth a try!


 Stop it I'm getting moist lol


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Stop it I'm getting moist lol


 :lol: How do you think I feel? :lol: I've got so many types of biscuits on my wish list, chocolate cow biscuits, chocolate hob nobs, peanut butter oreos and those Fox's chocolate chunky cookies. All dipped in a brew, heaven!

Need to stop these biscuits thoughts or I'm gonna be fat within a day!


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> :lol: How do you think I feel? :lol: I've got so many types of biscuits on my wish list, chocolate cow biscuits, chocolate hob nobs, peanut butter oreos and those Fox's chocolate chunky cookies. All dipped in a brew, heaven!
> 
> Need to stop these biscuits thoughts or I'm gonna be fat within a day!


 Lol gonna see a pic of you soon looking fat as fvck haha


----------



## 25434

had to! Just had to......


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Lol gonna see a pic of you soon looking fat as fvck haha


 Not fat but hench cos of the biscuit gains!


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> had to! Just had to......


 :lol:  :thumb

That's ace, had me on stitches! That'll be me for sure!


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Not fat but hench cos of the biscuit gains!


 People just don't understand the anabolic properties of the modern biscuit mate lol


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> People just don't understand the anabolic properties of the modern biscuit mate lol


 Pmsl! Very true!  I'm gonna be rivaling Phil Heath next year cos of the biscuit gains!


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you boss. Seriously can't thank you enough for everything, you've been an absolute star of a coach, couldn't of asked for more, and just can't believe the change in my physique since being coached by you, and from the last time I competed, now I've stepped on stage and seen how much I've changed, it's unbelievable, so a huge great massive thank you for everything!
> 
> Yep, let's crack on and smash the Nabba show and get that Brit invite!!


 Nice post, but just remember, its you that did the work.


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> Nice post, but just remember, its you that did the work.


 True and believe me I'm putting in the work, but it's helped to have a coach who's been there 110%. Any problems along the way he's always been there and think I've been able to put as much work in as I have because I've had that support.

How's things with you and prep? All goid I hope.


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> True and believe me I'm putting in the work, but it's helped to have a coach who's been there 110%. Any problems along the way he's always been there and think I've been able to put as much work in as I have because I've had that support.
> 
> How's things with you and prep? All goid I hope.


 I don't doubt hes helped, thats not what I meant and it wasn't to say you were not doing the work either.

My point was you have DONE EVERYTHING..., hes only SAID SOMETHINGS.

People put too much credit in a coach, the best coach in the world isnt worth s**t if the client doesn't deliver.

Your post seemed to put more emphasis on his achievements as a coach as opposed to your efforts as a competitor, and that just isnt a true reflection of whats happened.

Me, Im OK now, been ill for a couple weeks , but back on track now.

Now if I had a coach, it wouldn't have made a single scrap of difference to me at all.


----------



## JohhnyC

had a scan through last couple of pages (not all 445!), well done on your achievement. That's fabulous. I am continually amazed how you boys and girls can push it to these high standards day in day out. There are leagues between us gym rats you folk! Its nice to see people set a high goal and aim for it and get rewarded, even if the general public can be negative at times.


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> I don't doubt hes helped, thats not what I meant and it wasn't to say you were not doing the work either.
> 
> My point was you have DONE EVERYTHING..., hes only SAID SOMETHINGS.
> 
> People put too much credit in a coach, the best coach in the world isnt worth s**t if the client doesn't deliver.
> 
> Your post seemed to put more emphasis on his achievements as a coach as opposed to your efforts as a competitor, and that just isnt a true reflection of whats happened.
> 
> Me, Im OK now, been ill for a couple weeks , but back on track now.
> 
> Now if I had a coach, it wouldn't have made a single scrap of difference to me at all.


 Ahh I get what you mean. Yes, it's ultimately down to you and you alone to get the work done and how much effort you put in. With the best advice in the world, if it's a half assed attempt, then it's that which will let you down and not the coach/advice.

For me, I just work better under the guidance of a coach and honestly don't have the knowledge to go it alone just yet. Maybe one day though....

I have learned things about my body from previous preps and me and Liam have worked together in that respect, but I think we've worked well together to bring the best out in me.

Ha ha, you're on point with your knowledge so fair point. Glad you're back on track now though.


----------



## Keeks

JohhnyC said:


> had a scan through last couple of pages (not all 445!), well done on your achievement. That's fabulous. I am continually amazed how you boys and girls can push it to these high standards day in day out. There are leagues between us gym rats you folk! Its nice to see people set a high goal and aim for it and get rewarded, even if the general public can be negative at times.


 Ahh thank you and thanks for reading.

It's hard graft and this prep for the last few weeks especially has been so tough but it's all worth it when you step on stage.

Hey, anyone that trains is putting the effort in! We all train to different levels and for different reasons, but as long as you enjoy it and get out what you want, then it's all good.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Another week nearly done, 2 weeks tomorrow until show day and so excited, absolutely can't wait to get back on stage!
> 
> Been on such a high this week it's sort of pulled me through because I am worn out, in need of a rest but know the end is in sight and not long left now and getting on that stage is so worth the hard graft.
> 
> Everything with training and diet is staying the same, no need for drastic changes and don't want to mess anything up either. Hoprfully should tighten up a little more and be a bit sharper this time round. So another week then will deplete and carb load properly ready for the big day.
> 
> And sorry for pic whoring but got a few more pics from Saturday
> 
> View attachment 125698
> 
> 
> View attachment 125699
> 
> 
> View attachment 125700
> 
> 
> View attachment 125701
> 
> 
> View attachment 125702
> 
> 
> Have a fab weekend all and thanks for reading.


 Looking amazing Batgirl. All that hard work you did paid off.

You look awesome in the first pic.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Looking amazing Batgirl. All that hard work you did paid off.
> 
> You look awesome in the first pic.


 Ahh thank you! Yep, it did pay off but the hard work continues as my main comps the Nabba NW show next Saturday, last push now!

Thank you. Got that from an ace photographer who was at the show, he took some great pics. Here's a back one that looks pretty wicked.....









How you're well anyway.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you! Yep, it did pay off but the hard work continues as my main comps the Nabba NW show next Saturday, last push now!
> 
> Thank you. Got that from an ace photographer who was at the show, he took some great pics. Here's a back one that looks pretty wicked.....
> 
> View attachment 126227
> 
> 
> How you're well anyway.


 The photographer is making your hard work look even more fantastic.

I was hoping for a glute shot.... :thumb

I'm good thanks. Working and playing hard!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> The photographer is making your hard work look even more fantastic.
> 
> I was hoping for a glute shot.... :thumb
> 
> I'm good thanks. Working and playing hard!


 Ha ha, cheers. Really like his pics, think they look fab.

Ha ha, think there's some glute pics I've already posted.

Glad you're good, gotta be done!


----------



## Keeks

So a week today it's show day! Can't wait, so excited but more than ready now for normal life to resume!

Tough week, so tired, grumpy, hungry, a proper delight to be around right now! Been stressed too as my mum was taken into hospital this week too...nightmare! Fitting in everything has been tough with hospital visits too and doing what I can for my dad, I'm full on zombie but hopefully she can come home today, hope so anyway, hate seeing her poorly but she does seem to be picking up now thank god.

Anyway, few pics from mid week, 10 days out. Things are on track I think and happy enough where I am now.

View attachment 126259


View attachment 126260


View attachment 126261


Have a good weekend all!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Pretty in pink :wub:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Pretty in pink :wub:


 Ahh cheers. I can be a girly girl at times and i love pink, and this bikini, lol


----------



## FelonE1

Just looking at the pics on the first page,what a difference to how you look now.


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Just looking at the pics on the first page,what a difference to how you look now.


 God, forgot there were those pics on the first page. Just had a look and pretty happy with the changes I've got to say.

I've been comparing pics from my last comp about 2 and a half years ago and can't believe the changes from then.

Going to put up some comparison pics soon from previous comps. Always good to look back I think, sometimes when you see yourself day after day, you don't realise how much you have changed, well I don't anyway.


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> God, forgot there were those pics on the first page. Just had a look and pretty happy with the changes I've got to say.
> 
> I've been comparing pics from my last comp about 2 and a half years ago and can't believe the changes from then.
> 
> Going to put up some comparison pics soon from previous comps. Always good to look back I think, sometimes when you see yourself day after day, you don't realise how much you have changed, well I don't anyway.


 That's why I take lots of pics,love looking back at the changes I've made.


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> That's why I take lots of pics,love looking back at the changes I've made.


 Yeah definitely! Really motivates me too as I think that's where I've got so far, where will I be in another year...


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Yeah definitely! Really motivates me too as I think that's where I've got so far, where will I be in another year...


 Same. Onwards and upwards mate eh


----------



## Keeks

So the final begins now! Water being upped as of today, vit c, dandelion root and xpel added in. Feedback from last show was great with regards to condition in that respect do doing the same this time. Will start to decrease on Thursday, bit more on Friday and then on Saturday but will not completely cut it out, just sip through the day.

Training and cardio the same until Wednesday then that'll be the last leg session and last cardio.

Also dropping carbs today and then start introducing them Thursday evening, adjusting accordingly through Friday and Saturday. Want everything spot on this time.

Only in work tomorrow and Wednesday then pamper day Thursday, and I can chill and get first coat of tan on Friday

Feeling good so far, happy I've done what I can this prep, and what will be will be. Little anxious as I just want it to be show day now and just hoping nothing goes wrong this week but all good going into this last week. Sooooo excited!


----------



## Gina

Fantastic journal... Subscribed...


----------



## RedStar

Keeks said:


> So the final begins now! Water being upped as of today, vit c, dandelion root and xpel added in. Feedback from last show was great with regards to condition in that respect do doing the same this time. Will start to decrease on Thursday, bit more on Friday and then on Saturday but will not completely cut it out, just sip through the day.
> 
> Training and cardio the same until Wednesday then that'll be the last leg session and last cardio.
> 
> Also dropping carbs today and then start introducing them Thursday evening, adjusting accordingly through Friday and Saturday. Want everything spot on this time.
> 
> Only in work tomorrow and Wednesday then pamper day Thursday, and I can chill and get first coat of tan on Friday
> 
> Feeling good so far, happy I've done what I can this prep, and what will be will be. Little anxious as I just want it to be show day now and just hoping nothing goes wrong this week but all good going into this last week. Sooooo excited!


 Your contest prep sounds pretty much identical to the one my friend who is a pro got me to do for a photo shoot.

It is gruelling, he had me drinking salt water though for the first few days of "peak week" with some fresh aswell, changing proportions of salt to fresh as days passed.

Good luck.


----------



## Keeks

Gina said:


> Fantastic journal... Subscribed...


 Ahh thank you and welcome!



Fattymous Waterman said:


> Your contest prep sounds pretty much identical to the one my friend who is a pro got me to do for a photo shoot.
> 
> It is gruelling, he had me drinking salt water though for the first few days of "peak week" with some fresh aswell, changing proportions of salt to fresh as days passed.
> 
> Good luck.


 Ahh cool, we're you happy with the end result?

Haven't done anything with salt though. Just hoping all will go ok when I start adding carbs in shortly.

Thank you!


----------



## Keeks

So a good week, drained, anxious and grumpy but all has gone ok. Ready for show time now! Sooooo excited!

Few pics from this morning. Happy enough with things, so hoping all goes well today and tomorrow.





















Will update at some point tomorrow.


----------



## RedStar

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you and welcome!
> 
> Ahh cool, we're you happy with the end result?
> 
> Haven't done anything with salt though. Just hoping all will go ok when I start adding carbs in shortly.
> 
> Thank you!


 I was very happy it was gruelling, but that that is to be expected. Felt weird eating little protein and really high carbs in the build up to the photoshoot.

I felt I dropped a lot of water and came in a lot tighter.

Clearly you know what you're doing given your recent successes.

All the best!


----------



## Keeks

Fattymous Waterman said:


> I was very happy it was gruelling, but that that is to be expected. Felt weird eating little protein and really high carbs in the build up to the photoshoot.
> 
> I felt I dropped a lot of water and came in a lot tighter.
> 
> Clearly you know what you're doing given your recent successes.
> 
> All the best!


 Yep, it's really gruelling at this point but it's only for a short time and worth it. Glad it worked well for you though.

Slightly different protocol this time so just hoping things go as well as last time.

Thank you!


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> So a good week, drained, anxious and grumpy but all has gone ok. Ready for show time now! Sooooo excited!
> 
> Few pics from this morning. Happy enough with things, so hoping all goes well today and tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 126716
> View attachment 126718
> View attachment 126719
> 
> 
> Will update at some point tomorrow.


 admire the pain you must be going through right now...all worth it!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> admire the pain you must be going through right now...all worth it!


 I'm suffering for sure! It's uncomfortable to even sit down now but know its only temporary and worth it.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> I'm suffering for sure! It's uncomfortable to even sit down now but know its only temporary and worth it.


 its all about the hardcore...cheesecake laters


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> So a good week, drained, anxious and grumpy but all has gone ok. Ready for show time now! Sooooo excited!
> 
> Few pics from this morning. Happy enough with things, so hoping all goes well today and tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 126716
> View attachment 126718
> View attachment 126719
> 
> 
> Will update at some point tomorrow.


 Looking great. Only 24hrs to push!


----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> its all about the hardcore...cheesecake laters


 I've been dreaming of cheesecake for weeks! And doughnuts and oreos!



Omen669 said:


> Looking great. Only 24hrs to push!


 Thank you. Yep, not long now!


----------



## coke

Good luck again keeks!


----------



## Omen669

Good luck.


----------



## FelonE1

Best of luck mate....will be cheering you on from home lol


----------



## Keeks

1st place and a Brit invite next week! Absolutely over the moon! Woo hoo!

View attachment 126871


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Keeks said:


> 1st place and a Brit invite next week! Absolutely over the moon! Woo hoo!
> 
> View attachment 126871


 Was never in doubt, incredible work.


----------



## mal

Keeks said:


> 1st place and a Brit invite next week! Absolutely over the moon! Woo hoo!
> 
> View attachment 126871


 awesome ,,just watched your interview on nabba facebook!! well done.


----------



## coke

Get up!

excellent work! well done you!!


----------



## 25434

Wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

very well done with bells and pink fluffy bells on! :thumb


----------



## FelonE1

Smashed it,well deserved.........well done


----------



## Abc987

Well done keeks


----------



## Rykard

just one more week to go then. Way to go :thumb


----------



## Omen669

Fantastic job. Well done.


----------



## Keeks

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was never in doubt, incredible work.


 Ahh thank you!



mal said:


> awesome ,,just watched your interview on nabba facebook!! well done.


 Eeek, I watched that, was well embarrassed, hate seeing myself on camera! Thank you.



coke said:


> Get up!
> 
> excellent work! well done you!!


 Thank you.



Flubs said:


> Wahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.........
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> very well done with bells and pink fluffy bells on! :thumb


 Woo hoo! Thank you Flubs! The fan pink bikini did me good!



FelonE said:


> Smashed it,well deserved.........well done


 Thank you!



Abc987 said:


> Well done keeks


 Thank you!



Rykard said:


> just one more week to go then. Way to go :thumb


 Yep, one more week but it'll fly and it's so worth another week, can't believe I'm doing the Brits!



Omen669 said:


> Fantastic job. Well done.


 Thank you!


----------



## banzi

Nice to meet you yesterday, you were taller than I expected.

You look fantastic, good luck for the Brits and Universe if you decide to go.


----------



## Keeks

So what a day! Absolutely over the moon and blown away with winning and feedback from yesterday. So happy with how things went and the result. There were only 3 in my class which I thought there would be more, but so happy.

And over the moon to get an invite to the Brits. It's another week of prep but I'm looking forward to it and just can't wait for next Saturday!

A few pics from yesterday.....

















View attachment 126950


View attachment 126951


View attachment 126952


View attachment 126953


View attachment 126954


















View attachment 126957


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> So what a day! Absolutely over the moon and blown away with winning and feedback from yesterday. So happy with how things went and the result. There were only 3 in my class which I thought there would be more, but so happy.
> 
> And over the moon to get an invite to the Brits. It's another week of prep but I'm looking forward to it and just can't wait for next Saturday!
> 
> A few pics from yesterday.....
> 
> View attachment 126947
> 
> 
> View attachment 126948
> 
> 
> View attachment 126950
> 
> 
> View attachment 126951
> 
> 
> View attachment 126952
> 
> 
> View attachment 126953
> 
> 
> View attachment 126954
> 
> 
> View attachment 126955
> 
> 
> View attachment 126956
> 
> 
> View attachment 126957


 simply stunning.


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> Nice to meet you yesterday, you were taller than I expected.
> 
> You look fantastic, good luck for the Brits and Universe if you decide to go.


 It was lovely to meet you too. Ha ha, that's 6 inch show heels, I'm only 5ft 2 without.

Thank you and thank you. Cant wait for the Brits but they don't do athletic class at the universe unfortunately. Happy with the Brit invite though.

You looked ace too, well done. What's your plan now?


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> simply stunning.


 Thank you!


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> It was lovely to meet you too. Ha ha, that's 6 inch show heels, I'm only 5ft 2 without.
> 
> Thank you and thank you. Cant wait for the Brits but they don't do athletic class at the universe unfortunately. Happy with the Brit invite though.
> 
> You looked ace too, well done. What's your plan now?


 Im retired now, will just train to stay in shape and diet for the holidays, I know my limitations show wise and Im not going to get the improvements now at my age to be competitive at the top level.

Wow, you really only 5.2, thats unbelievable, shame Ronnie corbett never knew about those heels.


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> Im retired now, will just train to stay in shape and diet for the holidays, I know my limitations show wise and Im not going to get the improvements now at my age to be competitive at the top level.
> 
> Wow, you really only 5.2, thats unbelievable, shame Ronnie corbett never knew about those heels.


 Ahh I see. Well you really did look great yesterday.

Ha ha, I felt like a giant! A wobbly one though. He would've looked a treat in those killer heels! :lol:


----------



## stephy

I saw the vid on fb and thought

I'm sure I used to read that girls journal on uk-m

so came back to check and was rigjt. Well done 

shame me the class was small, athletic was huge here at the scottish nabba! Good luck for the Brits. X


----------



## Keeks

stephy said:


> I saw the vid on fb and thought
> 
> I'm sure I used to read that girls journal on uk-m
> 
> so came back to check and was rigjt. Well done
> 
> shame me the class was small, athletic was huge here at the scottish nabba! Good luck for the Brits. X


 Ha ha, still cringing at that video!

Ahh thank you hun. Hope you're well.

Yeah it was a shame. I think the athletic class has been a lot bigger in most of the regionals so not sure why it was small in the north west. Toned was a huge class, think there were about 16 girls in that class.

Thank you x


----------



## Omen669

Well done Keeks. You're looking amazing on the phots.

1 week to push to push will be easy after what you've just achieved.


----------



## Omen669

Your posing was on point also. The other 2 looked wooden.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Well done Keeks. You're looking amazing on the phots.
> 
> 1 week to push to push will be easy after what you've just achieved.


 Thank you. Yeah I'm still on such a high that'll push me through this last week. Just so excited!



Omen669 said:


> Your posing was on point also. The other 2 looked wooden.


 To be fair, one of the other girls, this was her first season competing and the other is my best mate who I've prepped alongside, we've both got each other through prep and this was her first competition so they both did ace.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Thank you. Yeah I'm still on such a high that'll push me through this last week. Just so excited!
> 
> To be fair, one of the other girls, this was her first season competing and the other is my best mate who I've prepped alongside, we've both got each other through prep and this was her first competition so they both did ace.


 I'm taking anything away from the other ladies, they looked great, just not in your class.

You have a fun week ahead of you. No point in washing off that tan!!


----------



## liam0810

So i had to obviously pop on here and again say I'm so so proud of @Keeks. She's worked her fcuking arse off and done everything i have asked her and is now in the finals of the Brits! I couldnt ask for a better client. She deserves everything she gets as she's one of the hardest working people i know. Most could learn a thing or two from her when it comes to training and prep! This weekend she'll be up there with the best in the country and i've got every faith she'll place high!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> I'm taking anything away from the other ladies, they looked great, just not in your class.
> 
> You have a fun week ahead of you. No point in washing off that tan!!


 Yeah they looked ace and did so well.

Ha ha, actually rating to go I'm that excited!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> So i had to obviously pop on here and again say I'm so so proud of @Keeks. She's worked her fcuking arse off and done everything i have asked her and is now in the finals of the Brits! I couldnt ask for a better client. She deserves everything she gets as she's one of the hardest working people i know. Most could learn a thing or two from her when it comes to training and prep! This weekend she'll be up there with the best in the country and i've got every faith she'll place high!


 Ahh thank you! I'm not going to lie, it's been hard and I have worked so hard but it's helped having you behind me 100% and am so grateful for everything, thank you.

Like we said, we've worked really well together and got great results from it! So happy and couldn't ask for more.

So now, bring on the Brits!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Yeah they looked ace and did so well.
> 
> Ha ha, actually rating to go I'm that excited!


 Excellent. This week will be more fun than arduous then


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Excellent. This week will be more fun than arduous then


 Yep, hopefully. I'm pretty chilled and not stressing and feeling good and only a few days left so all good.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Yep, hopefully. I'm pretty chilled and not stressing and feeling good and only a few days left so all good.


 Kill it batgirl.


----------



## BestBefore1989

On my hols but had to log in and see how you got on. Well done you. Fantastic result and well deserved.

X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> On my hols but had to log in and see how you got on. Well done you. Fantastic result and well deserved.
> 
> X


 Ahh thank you! Hope you're having a great time and a well deserved rest! X


----------



## Keeks

Got a few more pics from Saturday. Cant believe how drawn my face looks though, death face :huh: But happy with how everything else looked on stage. Still can't believe that's me oror that I look like that, lol!


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Love them last two pics keeks the detail in your back and delts is something else hope your holding it all together must be a right slog staying in show condition no doubt you got this hope you clean up on sat :thumb


 Thank you, me too, can't believe how they look!

Yeah all good thanks. Been pretty chilled and trying not to stress. Had a little panic last night, couldn't sleep and just couldn't switch off with nerves and excitement but all good thanks.

It's been hard and I'm sore, tired and uncomfortable but thankfully it's only been 1 more week to get there.

Ha ha, I'm just happy to be competing there.


----------



## Keeks

So had a pretty good week, trying to stay calm and as chilled as possible and have managed just about, although had a few panics. Ultimately, I've done what I can and I'm happy with that and just so excited to be competing at THE Brits.

Sunday through to Wednesday, all training and cardio resumed as normal, depleted through till yesterday but on feedback from weekend, still could've managed a few more carbs so all the same as last week's protocol with carbs and water etc, but added in another day of carbs yesterday to help full me out.

Àll good though and just mega excited about tomorrow!

Few pics from this morning


----------



## 25434

Wowzers keeks.... You look fabberrrlus missis. Big hugs and major fist bump...xxxxxxx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just had to log on and wish you all the best for tomorrow hun, your looking fantastic. :thumb


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Got a few more pics from Saturday. Cant believe how drawn my face looks though, death face :huh: But happy with how everything else looked on stage. Still can't believe that's me oror that I look like that, lol!
> 
> View attachment 127282
> 
> 
> View attachment 127283
> 
> 
> View attachment 127284
> 
> 
> View attachment 127285
> 
> 
> View attachment 127286
> 
> 
> View attachment 127287


 Wow, you look amazing. Your delts and biceps look insane and your back looks shredded. And your Glutes.........GLOBAL!!! and not forgetting the tiny toned mid section. Well done you

Good luck for the Brits. Kill it Bat Girl!!!

:thumb


----------



## 25434

Yeah! Global!

grrrrdamherglobalbuttoxandbouldershoulderswillknobbleifgivenopportunity.....cough


----------



## Keeks

Woo hoo! I've just come 4th at the Nabba Britain finals! Absolutely blown away and over the moon! Soooooooo happy! 4th at the Brits against an absolutey amazing line up.


----------



## Rykard

way to go. :thumb :beer:

what are your plans now?


----------



## Omen669

That is fantastic news. I bet you jumped over that moon.

All that hard graft has paid off. Well done :beer:


----------



## 25434

Keeks, I feel very happy and proud for you, I really dooooooo... :bounce: :bounce: you thoroughly deserve a berrrrluddie massive hug. Well done missis.... Truly well done. :thumb

nowgoand eat biscuits! Xxxx


----------



## Keeks

Rykard said:


> way to go. :thumb :beer:
> 
> what are your plans now?


 Thank you.

Plans now are to chill and relax for a little bit, catch up on life but the overall goal is have a productive off season, try to add a little more size then do the same comps next year and hopefully get a top 3 spot at the Brits!



Omen669 said:


> That is fantastic news. I bet you jumped over that moon.
> 
> All that hard graft has paid off. Well done :beer:


 Thank you. So overwhelmed and so unbelievably happy! Couldn't believe it! It's been hard but worth every minute of it!



Flubs said:


> Keeks, I feel very happy and proud for you, I really dooooooo... :bounce: :bounce: you thoroughly deserve a berrrrluddie massive hug. Well done missis.... Truly well done. :thumb
> 
> nowgoand eat biscuits! Xxxx


 Ahh thank you Flubs! I'm so so happy! Can't believe it!

Ha ha, I've yet to have biscuits but have had some Krispy Kremes! Biscuits later, can't wait! Xxx


----------



## Keeks

Breakfast this morning, I've waited a lonnnngggg time for this and it was epic!


----------



## FelonE1

Well done mate. Must be very happy......put the kettle on then....biscuit time


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Well done mate. Must be very happy......put the kettle on then....biscuit time


 Thank you! Absolutely over the moon! Can't stop smiling! Ha ha ha, might crack open a pack tonight, I've got quite a selection to choose from!


----------



## Omen669

Have you finished stuffing your fat face yet?


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Have you finished stuffing your fat face yet?


 Ha ha, I'm not doing too bad. Going to my parents for tea though and can't wait as this week, I don't have to take my tupperware!


----------



## mal

good performance,well done ! im sure if you carry on in the same way,make some small improvement's over the next 6 months

you can crack top 3 next year.Enjoy some hobnobs now x


----------



## Omen669




----------



## Keeks

mal said:


> good performance,well done ! im sure if you carry on in the same way,make some small improvement's over the next 6 months
> 
> you can crack top 3 next year.Enjoy some hobnobs now x


 Thank you, so happy to have placed in the top 6, but yes, next year I'll be aiming that little bit higher.

Ha ha, oh I will! And cheesecake! X



Omen669 said:


> View attachment 127553


 This is how I'm feeling right now


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Thank you, so happy to have placed in the top 6, but yes, next year I'll be aiming that little bit higher.
> 
> Ha ha, oh I will! And cheesecake! X
> 
> This is how I'm feeling right now
> 
> 
> View attachment 127558


 Becareful, you don't people coming up to you in 2 weeks time, rubbing your belly asking when your baby is due.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Becareful, you don't people coming up to you in 2 weeks time, rubbing your belly asking when your baby is due.


 Ha ha, they will at rate, feel huge already but back on cardio today.


----------



## Keeks

So I'm still in shock and literally bouncing from weekend. So happy with this last month and what I've achieved. Panicked quite a bit this weekend with how I looked but for these shows over the last month, I've been happy with how I've been looking and it's helped with stage confidence a lot I think.

Anyway, few pics from weekend.

View attachment 127599


View attachment 127600


View attachment 127601


View attachment 127602


View attachment 127603


Top 6.....

View attachment 127604


Bikini change for the night show, love them both so may as well wear them both!

View attachment 127605


View attachment 127606


And of course, show day selfie


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> So I'm still in shock and literally bouncing from weekend. So happy with this last month and what I've achieved. Panicked quite a bit this weekend with how I looked but for these shows over the last month, I've been happy with how I've been looking and it's helped with stage confidence a lot I think.
> 
> Anyway, few pics from weekend.
> 
> View attachment 127599
> 
> 
> View attachment 127600
> 
> 
> View attachment 127601
> 
> 
> View attachment 127602
> 
> 
> View attachment 127603
> 
> 
> Top 6.....
> 
> View attachment 127604
> 
> 
> Bikini change for the night show, love them both so may as well wear them both!
> 
> View attachment 127605
> 
> 
> View attachment 127606
> 
> 
> And of course, show day selfie
> 
> View attachment 127607


 Looking amazing. Shoulders like boulders.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Looking amazing. Shoulders like boulders.


 Thank you. Yeah worked on them a lost this prep and it's worked, well happy with them!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Thank you. Yeah worked on them a lost this prep and it's worked, well happy with them!


 Great. So you going bigger for next year?


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Great. So you going bigger for next year?


 Yep, that's the plan, to add a little more size for next year and do the same comps next year.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Yep, that's the plan, to add a little more size for next year and do the same comps next year.


 Execellent. Wish you all the best and look forward to seeing your results.


----------



## Keeks

Long post alert...... :lol:

So, back to normality now and I'm so lost after being so routined and focused on prep for the last 18 weeks, it feels weird but time to catch up on life now! I've literally put my life on hold through prep so now to relax and live a little!

Still on an absolute high from the last month, I keep looking back and I'm just so happy with what I've achieved, WFF UK Open Athletic class 1st place and ladies overall winner, Nabba North West athletic class 1st place and then 4th at Nabba Brits finals! Literally couldn't be happier and still can't stop smiling.









And this was a new class for me, with training focused on doing the toned class up until about 12 weeks out when I decided to do athletic, and was always conscious of not having enough size to pull it off, but I did so absolutely over the moon!

It has been a tough prep, I've worked my ass off, double cardio every day, weights 6 days and 2-3 days a week since April, 2 weights sessions/circuits, leg circuits every day, and I've had stuff going on too, so it's not been easy by a long shot, but it's been worth every minute of it!

Feedback from all shows has been really positive, condition was fantastic, the only thing was that I need to add more size, which again, I have been conscious of all along so now it's time to grow! But overall, really happy with all feedback and the fact that I improved for each show.

First show I didn't really carb up as it was a warm up, so feedback was I needed carbs, so carbed up for the NW show, and looked a lot better, but again feedback was I can afford more carbs so added more carbs in the run up to the Brits and again, looked better for it. All things to take on board for next year.

And again, another massive thank you to my coach @liam0810 who's been an absolute star! We've worked so well through prep and I'm so happy with how I ended up looking. Couldn't have asked for more from a coach or a better coach in fact!

So the plan is now to grow in the off-season still working with Liam, then do the same comps next year but and improve on my Brits placing, and also, they're introducing the athletic class to the Nabba Universe so next year, my aim is to get a Universe invite!

Thanks for reading! And now I can catch up on here with everyone's journals!


----------



## 25434

Keeks. I'm so happy for you I really am. I'm off to the Brits as I know a few peeps who have qualified so if u are there I would love to say hello if u r not toobusy. X


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Keeks. I'm so happy for you I really am. I'm off to the Brits as I know a few peeps who have qualified so if u are there I would love to say hello if u r not toobusy. X


 Thank you Flubs, and thank you for all your support and encouragement over the past few years, really means a lot so thank you!

Can you tell I'm still so emotional, my emotions are all over the place at the minute :lol:

What Brits, UKBFF? Ahh would've loved to meet you but don't think I'll be there. X


----------



## 25434

The one in Nottingham? Ahhhh....oooops....sorry bout that, in my head I've clearly decided you will be there, oh gawwwwwd! Lol at me. If I had a brain cell I'd be dangerous,. Durrrrr. X


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> The one in Nottingham? Ahhhh....oooops....sorry bout that, in my head I've clearly decided you will be there, oh gawwwwwd! Lol at me. If I had a brain cell I'd be dangerous,. Durrrrr. X


 Ha ha. I do like to go to some of the shows but doubt I'll be at that one. Shame as it would've been good to have a natter! Will be a good show though, enjoy! x


----------



## Dai Jones

well done keeks :thumbup1: been following on FB


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> well done keeks :thumbup1: been following on FB


 Cheers Dai! :beer:

How's you anyway? Hope all good!


----------



## liam0810

Keeks said:


> Long post alert...... :lol:
> 
> So, back to normality now and I'm so lost after being so routined and focused on prep for the last 18 weeks, it feels weird but time to catch up on life now! I've literally put my life on hold through prep so now to relax and live a little!
> 
> Still on an absolute high from the last month, I keep looking back and I'm just so happy with what I've achieved, WFF UK Open Athletic class 1st place and ladies overall winner, Nabba North West athletic class 1st place and then 4th at Nabba Brits finals! Literally couldn't be happier and still can't stop smiling.
> 
> View attachment 127906
> 
> 
> And this was a new class for me, with training focused on doing the toned class up until about 12 weeks out when I decided to do athletic, and was always conscious of not having enough size to pull it off, but I did so absolutely over the moon!
> 
> It has been a tough prep, I've worked my ass off, double cardio every day, weights 6 days and 2-3 days a week since April, 2 weights sessions/circuits, leg circuits every day, and I've had stuff going on too, so it's not been easy by a long shot, but it's been worth every minute of it!
> 
> Feedback from all shows has been really positive, condition was fantastic, the only thing was that I need to add more size, which again, I have been conscious of all along so now it's time to grow! But overall, really happy with all feedback and the fact that I improved for each show.
> 
> First show I didn't really carb up as it was a warm up, so feedback was I needed carbs, so carbed up for the NW show, and looked a lot better, but again feedback was I can afford more carbs so added more carbs in the run up to the Brits and again, looked better for it. All things to take on board for next year.
> 
> And again, another massive thank you to my coach @liam0810 who's been an absolute star! We've worked so well through prep and I'm so happy with how I ended up looking. Couldn't have asked for more from a coach or a better coach in fact!
> 
> So the plan is now to grow in the off-season still working with Liam, then do the same comps next year but and improve on my Brits placing, and also, they're introducing the athletic class to the Nabba Universe so next year, my aim is to get a Universe invite!
> 
> Thanks for reading! And now I can catch up on here with everyone's journals!


 i've loved every minute of the prep with you, probably more than you have haha! but you did everything i asked and more and got exactly what you deserved! Next year the british championship!!!!


----------



## Keeks

liam0810 said:


> i've loved every minute of the prep with you, probably more than you have haha! but you did everything i asked and more and got exactly what you deserved! Next year the british championship!!!!


 Yeah I can safely say that I haven't exactly loved it, but I survived and that's the main thing! I can now destroy my coach shaped voodoo doll! :lol:

Nah, it has been the best prep I've done, and best season so thank you! Yep, that's the plan!


----------



## Omen669

We'll done again Keeks. Amazing results.

Enjoy some down time and food :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> We'll done again Keeks. Amazing results.
> 
> Enjoy some down time and food :thumb


 Thank you, still on a high, ha ha.

Yep, settling back into normal life now and it feels nice. And yes, I've had a few treats  I've missed food!


----------



## Keeks

So normal life resumes and it feels weird but nice.

Went out for the first time at weekend, had an amazing day drinking cocktails all day and went to Almost Famous and had the most amazing food EVER! And no hangover either, result!









And the best cocktail ever.....oreo milkshake









New Training and diet starts this week and ready to get cracking with things, I'm raring to go now I've caught up on sleep and feel human again!


----------



## Keeks

New training and diet started this week, enjoying both and loving training with more energy! In fact, just love not feeling like border-line death! But still missing prep and the not having a competition coming up soon, still feeling lost! But focus is on the bigger picture and next years comps, and it'll be here in no time.

New training is a 5 day split as follows:

2 Upper days,

3 Lower days, one being focused on quads, the other two, hams & glutes.

Also adding in extra shoulder work before each upper session and pull ups before each leg session, and keeping in the leg circuit that I did in prep every day.

Diet's good too, again, lowish carbs, but I get quark and my latest obsession at the minute is crumpets, and I get two pwo so I'm well happy!

Really good week of training this week, feels good to have a change of training, and have still kept some cardio in as I've been going out for meals etc, and don't want to get too fat!

Off out for tea again tonight and off to Manchester again tomorrow for another meal, a place called Tattu which is meant to be amazing, can't wait!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> New training and diet started this week, enjoying both and loving training with more energy! In fact, just love not feeling like border-line death! But still missing prep and the not having a competition coming up soon, still feeling lost! But focus is on the bigger picture and next years comps, and it'll be here in no time.
> 
> New training is a 5 day split as follows:
> 
> 2 Upper days,
> 
> 3 Lower days, one being focused on quads, the other two, hams & glutes.
> 
> Also adding in extra shoulder work before each upper session and pull ups before each leg session, and keeping in the leg circuit that I did in prep every day.
> 
> Diet's good too, again, lowish carbs, but I get quark and my latest obsession at the minute is crumpets, and I get two pwo so I'm well happy!
> 
> Really good week of training this week, feels good to have a change of training, and have still kept some cardio in as I've been going out for meals etc, and don't want to get too fat!
> 
> Off out for tea again tonight and off to Manchester again tomorrow for another meal, a place called Tattu which is meant to be amazing, can't wait!


 Morning lovely lady!

Did you say Crumpets....... I could eat a whole 6 six in one go...probably explains a lot :mellow: Oreo milkshakes, they do them in KFC!!!

It must feel great training with more energy. In 2-3 months you will start to bigger muscles, which will motivate you even more

This year will fly by and you will be up on stage again before you know it, bigger, leaner and crumpet free


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Morning lovely lady!
> 
> Did you say Crumpets....... I could eat a whole 6 six in one go...probably explains a lot :mellow: Oreo milkshakes, they do them in KFC!!!
> 
> It must feel great training with more energy. In 2-3 months you will start to bigger muscles, which will motivate you even more
> 
> This year will fly by and you will be up on stage again before you know it, bigger, leaner and crumpet free


 Good morning!

I'm seriously obsessed with them at the minute, I could eat them endlessly! Ooo, might have to try that as next weekends treat.

Yeah it's great, really raring to go now and can't wait for each session. So motivated at the minute, all I can think of is next year and coming back bigger and better.

Yep, this year's gone so quickly already, so going to make the most of the rest of the year then it'll be prep time again, and I actually can't wait!

Hope you're well.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm seriously obsessed with them at the minute, I could eat them endlessly! Ooo, might have to try that as next weekends treat.
> 
> Yeah it's great, really raring to go now and can't wait for each session. So motivated at the minute, all I can think of is next year and coming back bigger and better.
> 
> Yep, this year's gone so quickly already, so going to make the most of the rest of the year then it'll be prep time again, and I actually can't wait!
> 
> Hope you're well.


 Glad you're enjoying it :thumb

I did some punch bag and abs yesterday. Day off today, think it's turned into a chest day, then chest tomorrow.

What's your plan for Monday?


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I'm seriously obsessed with them at the minute, I could eat them endlessly! Ooo, might have to try that as next weekends treat.
> 
> Yeah it's great, really raring to go now and can't wait for each session. So motivated at the minute, all I can think of is next year and coming back bigger and better.
> 
> Yep, this year's gone so quickly already, so going to make the most of the rest of the year then it'll be prep time again, and I actually can't wait!
> 
> Hope you're well.


 Glad you're enjoying it :thumb

I did some punch bag and abs yesterday. Day off today, think it's turned into a cheat day, then chest tomorrow.

What's your plan for Monday?


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Glad you're enjoying it :thumb
> 
> I did some punch bag and abs yesterday. Day off today, think it's turned into a chest day, then chest tomorrow.
> 
> What's your plan for Monday?


 Yep, feels great to start and get through a session absolutely full of energy, really pushing myself and loving every session.

Ahh cool, enjoy!

Upper tomorrow, fasted cardio and leg circuit in the morning. Just keeping quite a bit of cardio in at the minute as I've been going out for a few meals etc but will drop some sessions slowly.


----------



## Omen669

About time you changed your Avi. Show off your new goods


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> About time you changed your Avi. Show off your new goods


 Ha ha, yeah I might just do that!


----------



## Keeks

Not much to update really, but all training, diet etc is going really well. Really motivated and loving training at the minute, literally can't wait for each session. Strength is returning well too which is a good feeling. Enjoying my new training plan, always enjoy a change and pushing to the max each session, feels great.

Been hit with a bit of a cold though yesterday so feel a bit rough, but hopefully nothing much and I always seem to get some sort of bug after prep, think my bodies still a bit haywire but will crack on with training unless it floors me but hoping it doesn't.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hope you get well soon

X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hope you get well soon
> 
> X


 Thank you, I'll be back on top form again in a day or two! x


----------



## Omen669

Hey champ, I hope you're well.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Hey champ, I hope you're well.


 Hey! Yeah ok thanks, still a bit off, body's still a bit haywire at the minute, mega busy week but all good thanks!

Hope you're well too.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Hey! Yeah ok thanks, still a bit off, body's still a bit haywire at the minute, mega busy week but all good thanks!
> 
> Hope you're well too.


 Not bad myself. Have a few days off. Been feeling rough myself but kept up training. Have worn myself out I think' Doing a lot more cardio on the punch bag. Need to recharge the batteries. Having 3-4 days just to relax now.

Are you training?


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Not bad myself. Have a few days off. Been feeling rough myself but kept up training. Have worn myself out I think' Doing a lot more cardio on the punch bag. Need to recharge the batteries. Having 3-4 days just to relax now.
> 
> Are you training?


 Yeah a rest will do you good, hope you feel better soon!

Yeah I'm still training and doing some cardio, think I'd be best to have a rest myself but it's easier said than done, I feel lazy just doing what I'm doing at the minute after what I was during prep, never mind taking a complete rest!


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Well if you keep plodding along doing something is better than doing nothing I say you'll be rete


 Yeah I'll be right soon enough, just think my body's still adjusting to normality, and I am listening to my body with training sessions, doing what I can but trying not to overdo it at the minute.


----------



## Jandir

lol, still mad for quark I see. well done on the recent comp keeks!

hope all's good your end.

janikvond


----------



## Keeks

Jandir said:


> lol, still mad for quark I see. well done on the recent comp keeks!
> 
> hope all's good your end.
> 
> janikvond


 Alright you! How's things? Hope all is good!

Some things will never change!  Although I'm also obsessed with crumpets too, my new love!

And thank you, brutal prep but more than worth it! Yeah all good thanks!


----------



## Keeks

Transformation Tuesday! Here's some pics from the start, half way through and the end of prep, along with comp pics. So motivated and loving training at the minute, can't wait for next year and to see what I can do over these next few months.


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Transformation Tuesday! Here's some pics from the start, half way through and the end of prep, along with comp pics. So motivated and loving training at the minute, can't wait for next year and to see what I can do over these next few months.
> 
> View attachment 132286


 Amazing work mate x


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Amazing work mate x


 Thank you! Still can't believe what can be done in 18 weeks! x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not many people can do what you did in 18 weeks.

Hope you have a big cabinet for your trophies


----------



## FelonE1

Lots x


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not many people can do what you did in 18 weeks.
> 
> Hope you have a big cabinet for your trophies


 I think it's how much people want it, if you really want something, you work your ass off to get it. Look at your transformation, that was epic!

Ha ha, got two shelves full now! The cup from winning the overall though is huuuuuge, that takes up loads of room! I reckon I could bath in it :lol:



FelonE said:


> Lots x


 Hoping for better next year though! x


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Of course your gonna do better you were mugged last time out to be fair use that to spur you on with your work ethic you will smash top two for sure xX


 Nah, was still more than happy with coming 4th, beyond my expectations but it's definitely spurred me on to do better next year! Huge motivation for me. X


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Cheers Dai! :beer:
> 
> How's you anyway? Hope all good!


 yeah all good, as always everything's up and down but getting there


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeah all good, as always everything's up and down but getting there


 Oh no, hope everything settles down, life's an ass at times isn't it?! Never a dull moment! You still training?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Oh no, hope everything settles down, life's an ass at times isn't it?! Never a dull moment! You still training?


 sure is, but its not too bad just need to get back in routine again!!

Yeah still training but just had two weeks off due to holiday and then the football  so start again tonight, been concentrating on diet for once so I've lost enough so I can start again with a good enough frame


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> sure is, but its not too bad just need to get back in routine again!!
> 
> Yeah still training but just had two weeks off due to holiday and then the football  so start again tonight, been concentrating on diet for once so I've lost enough so I can start again with a good enough frame


 Ahh that's good, you'll be back into a routine in no time. Always helps when you've got that good base to work with, I feel it motivates you to really get your head down and crack on. :thumbup1:

Hope you had a good holiday too!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh that's good, you'll be back into a routine in no time. Always helps when you've got that good base to work with, I feel it motivates you to really get your head down and crack on. :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope you had a good holiday too!


 yeah good holiday thanks wasn't Spain this time  thou


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeah good holiday thanks wasn't Spain this time  thou


 Any break away is nice though, glad you had a good one.


----------



## Jandir

Keeks said:


> Alright you! How's things? Hope all is good!
> 
> Some things will never change!  Although I'm also obsessed with crumpets too, my new love!
> 
> And thank you, brutal prep but more than worth it! Yeah all good thanks!


 haha, love a crumpet too. yeah all good here fanks 

looking PEELED in they prep pics, def next level from last time I saw you! massive kudos buddy!


----------



## Keeks

Jandir said:


> haha, love a crumpet too. yeah all good here fanks
> 
> looking PEELED in they prep pics, def next level from last time I saw you! massive kudos buddy!


 I could live off them at the minute, with biscuit flavoured spread, naughty but oh so nice! Good good, glad you're well!

Ahh cheers, much appreciated! The time out did me good, put me in a good mind-set, and I was hungry for this season. Also with a new coach, and prep went really well, all added up to my best season yet! Was really happy with everything this year, although next year will be even better!


----------



## Dai Jones

Jandir said:


> haha, love a crumpet too. yeah all good here fanks
> 
> looking PEELED in they prep pics, def next level from last time I saw you! massive kudos buddy!


 alright Yan long time hey :thumb


----------



## Jandir

Dai Jones said:


> alright Yan long time hey :thumb


 alright buddy!! long time indeed  hope your good mucker


----------



## Dai Jones

Jandir said:


> alright buddy!! long time indeed  hope your good mucker


 haha yeah, yeah I'm good thank you? I haven't been around for a while on here funny enough trying to get back in to it


----------



## Keeks

So, a manic few weeks with work, home, life etc, and then I've had a kidney infection! Still not 100% but loads better than I was.

Had a few days off training, and with very little appetite, felt very out of sorts, hate being out of routine but back on it again tomorrow.

Other than that, been training hard, still on the same split, 3 lower and 2 upper, with some cardio too most days.

Seems like the months are flying by and really want to make the most of the off season, very conscious that prep will start again in no time so really pushing myself in order to make the improvements needed for next year.

Thanks for reading and hope everyone is well!


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> So, a manic few weeks with work, home, life etc, and then I've had a kidney infection! Still not 100% but loads better than I was.
> 
> Had a few days off training, and with very little appetite, felt very out of sorts, hate being out of routine but back on it again tomorrow.
> 
> Other than that, been training hard, still on the same split, 3 lower and 2 upper, with some cardio too most days.
> 
> Seems like the months are flying by and really want to make the most of the off season, very conscious that prep will start again in no time so really pushing myself in order to make the improvements needed for next year.
> 
> Thanks for reading and hope everyone is well!


 Hope the infection clears soon @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> Hope the infection clears soon @Keeks


 Thank you! :thumbup1: Hope you're well!


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> So, a manic few weeks with work, home, life etc, and then I've had a kidney infection! Still not 100% but loads better than I was.
> 
> Had a few days off training, and with very little appetite, felt very out of sorts, hate being out of routine but back on it again tomorrow.
> 
> Other than that, been training hard, still on the same split, 3 lower and 2 upper, with some cardio too most days.
> 
> Seems like the months are flying by and really want to make the most of the off season, very conscious that prep will start again in no time so really pushing myself in order to make the improvements needed for next year.
> 
> Thanks for reading and hope everyone is well!


 Hope to see you at the NW again next year?


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> Hope to see you at the NW again next year?


 Yep, that's the plan. Hoping I can add a little size between now and then.

How are you getting along? Hope all good.


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> Yep, that's the plan. Hoping I can add a little size between now and then.
> 
> How are you getting along? Hope all good.


 Great stuff

Im doing great, training going well, added a bit of weight, will maintain weight and try and add some size, looking at more delt and pec , upper back size for next year, to try and improve taper.

I have upped the work on legs, I know they will blow up, I don't really do much on them normally.

Hope to see a new and improved Keeks next year.


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> Great stuff
> 
> Im doing great, training going well, added a bit of weight, will maintain weight and try and add some size, looking at more delt and pec , upper back size for next year, to try and improve taper.
> 
> I have upped the work on legs, I know they will blow up, I don't really do much on them normally.
> 
> Hope to see a new and improved Keeks next year.


 Good stuff, glad you're well, sounds like you're doing great.

Similar here for me really, need to add more size with focus on getting bigger glutes and wider back/delts to get a better taper. Doing extra work on both too along side normal training to help as much as possible.

Was always conscious that I needed it to do the Athletic class, and was surprised tbh that I did pull it off this year with placing at the Brits and winning the other comps, but now I know my focus, I can really make the most of this off-season and come back next year bigger and better! :thumbup1:


----------



## banzi

apart from the bigger ass we seem to have the same goals 

However I don't aim to talk you out of it.


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> apart from the bigger ass we seem to have the same goals
> 
> However I don't aim to talk you out of it.


 Ha ha, men can have big bootys too!  Looking forward to seeing you on stage next year anyway.

I've kept in the bum/leg circuit I started in prep, doing that every day plus at least 2 glute/hams sessions per week, I will get a big ass! My aim in the next year or two is to get a Universe invite, and if I do, I need to rival them Brazilian girls bums, ha! They are amazing!


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, men can have big bootys too!  Looking forward to seeing you on stage next year anyway.
> 
> I've kept in the bum/leg circuit I started in prep, doing that every day plus at least 2 glute/hams sessions per week, I will get a big ass! My aim in the next year or two is to get a Universe invite, and if I do, I need to rival them Brazilian girls bums, ha! They are amazing!


 Brazilian bums occasionally have help.

You don't want to go down that road.

I would like to get a Britain invite at the NW and if I can place in the top six at the Britain get an invite to the Universe, the Universe is out of my league but I would enter to be able to say I did one.


----------



## Keeks

banzi said:


> Brazilian bums occasionally have help.
> 
> You don't want to go down that road.
> 
> I would like to get a Britain invite at the NW and if I can place in the top six at the Britain get an invite to the Universe, the Universe is out of my league but I would enter to be able to say I did one.


 No, know what you're saying, but doing everything training wise that I can, should go some way in helping.

Exactly the same as me then, that's my goal. Next year is the first time that there is the Athletic class at the Universe, so I'm hoping in the next year or two I'm there, again, just for the experience, my goal really for competing and has been for years.


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, men can have big bootys too!  Looking forward to seeing you on stage next year anyway.
> 
> I've kept in the bum/leg circuit I started in prep, doing that every day plus at least 2 glute/hams sessions per week, I will get a big ass! My aim in the next year or two is to get a Universe invite, and if I do, I need to rival them Brazilian girls bums, ha! They are amazing!


 I'm sure you will get to where you want to be, with your drive. Luckily for me, I already have a big ass, lol.....I'm just concerned with making mine move upwards from behind my knees, where it resides.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> I'm sure you will get to where you want to be, with your drive. Luckily for me, I already have a big ass, lol.....I'm just concerned with making mine move upwards from behind my knees, where it resides.. :lol: :lol:


 Thank you Flubs. I so want to improve for next year, really fired up and I'll give it my all to get there.

Lol, mine feels like that right now, feel huge after prep but I'm trying to embrace it :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Love the new Avi Keeks.

Looking Awesome :thumb


----------



## Plate

BestBefore1989 said:


> Love the new Avi Keeks.
> 
> Looking Awesome :thumb


 I agree mate would do unspeakable things


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Love the new Avi Keeks.
> 
> Looking Awesome :thumb


 Ahh thank you! 

Hope you're well.



Plate said:


> I agree mate would do unspeakable things


 Ha ha, cheeky! But thanks, I think :confused1: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Very quiet in here young lady.

Liam tells me that your working hard, so I guess your just busy.

Hope you get back to posting again soon.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Very quiet in here young lady.
> 
> Liam tells me that your working hard, so I guess your just busy.
> 
> Hope you get back to posting again soon.


 Hey, how's you? Hope you're well and trainings going ok.

Yeah life's a bit manic at the minute, got loads going on, work, personal, but surviving, I think, ha ha.

Yep, training hard as ever, focused as ever, all good in that respect.

Will update properly soon and catch up with journals. Thanks for popping in, I'll be back soon! :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Right, I'm back. Had a crazy few weeks, well few months really, life's been manic!

Split with my fella which has been tough, but unfortunately thats life eh. Works been mega busy and life has too really. Working hard but playing hard too, I do like my partying, ha ha.

Anyway, thrown myself into training, got a new plan about 3 weeks ago and it's brutal but I love it. Lots of FST 7 and giant sets, literally dead after each session, but it's working well and can't wait for each session. Split is as follows:

2 x Legs

Chest, Delts & Bi's

Back

Shoulders &Tri's

Upper body

Cardio wise still doing probably 5-7 sessions a week, only short sessions but quite enjoy it so want to keep it in and don't want to get too fat either otherwise it makes prep ten times harder.

Also still doing leg/glute circuit every morning and I can see changes in glutes, they do seem to be growing slowly.

Anyway, that's where I am now, making the most of the next 4-5 months of off season to hopefully bring the necessary changes for next year, it's flying by too so although enjoying life, training is number 1 and my priority.

Hope everyone is well, will catch up with journals and thanks for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry to hear your news on the domestic, hope it was a mutual decision.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear your news on the domestic, hope it was a mutual decision.


 Thanks, my decision tbh. Doesn't make it any easier but know it's the right thing.


----------



## A1243R

Hope all is well Keeks.... A break up is never good but sounds like you know what you want/need.


----------



## Keeks

A1243R said:


> Hope all is well Keeks.... A break up is never good but sounds like you know what you want/need.


 Yeah all ok thanks, how's you? Hope you're well too.

Yeah it's been rough, but I know it's the right thing so just need to keep cracking on with life and all will come right.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Thanks, my decision tbh. Doesn't make it any easier but know it's the right thing.


 Looks like we are going through the exact same thing! It's sh1t isnt it but probably for the best.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Looks like we are going through the exact same thing! It's sh1t isnt it but probably for the best.


 Yeah I saw that in your journal, sorry to hear that and hope you're ok. Yep, that's the thing, it's tough but deep down you know it's the right thing. Such is life eh?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yeah I saw that in your journal, sorry to hear that and hope you're ok. Yep, that's the thing, it's tough but deep down you know it's the right thing. Such is life eh?!


 Yea really tough, especially when you've been together for years and lived together too, time is always the best healer though.

You ok with everything though? Back at the parents?


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Yea really tough, especially when you've been together for years and lived together too, time is always the best healer though.
> 
> You ok with everything though? Back at the parents?


 Yep, it's sort of like losing a family member after being together for so long, and such a massive change, very weird feeling. Yeah time is definitely a healer, feeling better each week now.

Yeah thanks, still living together at the minute which isn't too bad as he's away a lot anyway.


----------



## Keeks

Right, trying to keep up with updates, although nothing much too update really.

Good week with everything, really good week of training, diet's been clean as all week, but I have had some cravings this week so will have a treat or two this weekend. Done a bit extra cardio this week and will be doing this weekend too so think I can afford a few goodies.

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## MjSingh92

Keeks said:


> Right, trying to keep up with updates, although nothing much too update really.
> 
> Good week with everything, really good week of training, diet's been clean as all week, but I have had some cravings this week so will have a treat or two this weekend. Done a bit extra cardio this week and will be doing this weekend too so think I can afford a few goodies.
> 
> Have a good weekend all!


 Hey are you affiliated with the protein works? if so, which flavour syrup is best?!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Right, trying to keep up with updates, although nothing much too update really.
> 
> Good week with everything, really good week of training, diet's been clean as all week, but I have had some cravings this week so will have a treat or two this weekend. Done a bit extra cardio this week and will be doing this weekend too so think I can afford a few goodies.
> 
> Have a good weekend all!


 Got to be done hunny, I just ordered a Mixed Kebab and Some meat samosas for tonight's treat.


----------



## Keeks

MjSingh92 said:


> Hey are you affiliated with the protein works? if so, which flavour syrup is best?!


 I like them all tbh. Good for different things, the strawberry and blueberry I like in quark, the others I like in oats and on pancakes. My faves are probably the maple and golden syrup and the butterscotch. Depends if you love sweet or more fruit type but they are all great.



arcticfox said:


> Got to be done hunny, I just ordered a Mixed Kebab and Some meat samosas for tonight's treat.


 Nice! Enjoy! Yeah I agree, I love food and do like my weekend treats. Reese's and crumpets for me, can't wait!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> I like them all tbh. Good for different things, the strawberry and blueberry I like in quark, the others I like in oats and on pancakes. My faves are probably the maple and golden syrup and the butterscotch. Depends if you love sweet or more fruit type but they are all great.
> 
> Nice! Enjoy! Yeah I agree, I love food and do like my weekend treats. Reese's and crumpets for me, can't wait!


 Well it arrived as was crap, VERY DISSAPOINTED


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> Well it arrived as was crap, VERY DISSAPOINTED


 Oh no! That's rubbish when you look forward to a cheat meal then dont even enjoy it.

I had some Reese's last night and they we're that good, I'm having more tonight, ha ha, it is bank holiday weekend after all!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Oh no! That's rubbish when you look forward to a cheat meal then dont even enjoy it.
> 
> I had some Reese's last night and they we're that good, I'm having more tonight, ha ha, it is bank holiday weekend after all!


 HAHAHAHAHA, Got to be done LOL AGAIN


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, Got to be done LOL AGAIN


 Too right, they were awesome! And I had egg Mayo butties and crisps, bloody awesome!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Too right, they were awesome! And I had egg Mayo butties and crisps, bloody awesome!


 hahaha one of my wifes faves


----------



## 19072

Hope you are keeping well @Keeks and training still going well with you


----------



## 19072

Hope you are keeping well @Keeks and training still going well with you


----------



## 19072

Hope you are keeping well @Keeks and training still going well with you


----------



## A1243R

herc said:


> Hope you are keeping well @Keeks and training still going well with you


 Not sure if you needed to post that 3 times buddy  :lol:


----------



## 19072

A1243R said:


> Not sure if you needed to post that 3 times buddy  :lol:


 It is this site pal - nothing but issues for months now. Site is down etc and now duplicating posts. Pain in the bollox


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> hahaha one of my wifes faves


 I didn't used to like them but tried them again a few weeks ago and now I'm in love, haha



herc said:


> Hope you are keeping well @Keeks and training still going well with you


 I'm OK thanks, how's you? Nice chilled week after you're fight? And nice food?

Trainings going great thanks, really pushing myself to make the most of this off season and hopefully it's working!



herc said:


> It is this site pal - nothing but issues for months now. Site is down etc and now duplicating posts. Pain in the bollox


 It's a nightmare! Posted this reply last night, logged out as I couldn't view activity then couldn't even access the site, then this morning, my replys gone! Can't be bothtered with it much now, it's a nuisance.


----------



## Omen669

Hi lovely lady. I hope you're well.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Hi lovely lady. I hope you're well.


 Hey, I'm not too bad thanks, how's you?


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> I didn't used to like them but tried them again a few weeks ago and now I'm in love, haha
> 
> I'm OK thanks, how's you? Nice chilled week after you're fight? And nice food?
> 
> Trainings going great thanks, really pushing myself to make the most of this off season and hopefully it's working!
> 
> It's a nightmare! Posted this reply last night, logged out as I couldn't view activity then couldn't even access the site, then this morning, my replys gone! Can't be bothtered with it much now, it's a nuisance.


 Yes had a great week - took the wife and daughter away for the weekend to say thanks for sticking by me and to have some down time together. Back eating moderately well but not as strict as I was pre fight. Just feels so good that if i want a biscuit I can have it without feeling guilty lol..



Omen669 said:


> Hi lovely lady. I hope you're well.


 Good to see you back on the boards posting @Omen669 :thumb


----------



## Keeks

herc said:


> Yes had a great week - took the wife and daughter away for the weekend to say thanks for sticking by me and to have some down time together. Back eating moderately well but not as strict as I was pre fight. Just feels so good that if i want a biscuit I can have it without feeling guilty lol..
> 
> Good to see you back on the boards posting @Omen669 :thumb


 Ahh good stuff, glad all's good.

That's it, you don't want to pig out all the time, but it's nice to be Able to eat if you're hungry!


----------



## Omen669

herc said:


> Yes had a great week - took the wife and daughter away for the weekend to say thanks for sticking by me and to have some down time together. Back eating moderately well but not as strict as I was pre fight. Just feels so good that if i want a biscuit I can have it without feeling guilty lol..
> 
> Good to see you back on the boards posting @Omen669 :thumb


 Thanks mate. I'll only stick my head in from time to time. I hope you're good.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Hey, I'm not too bad thanks, how's you?


 Not too bad. Had a massive break from training. Got fatter and weaker. Just getting back into it now.

Are you competing this season?


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Not too bad. Had a massive break from training. Got fatter and weaker. Just getting back into it now.
> 
> Are you competing this season?


 Ha ha, I'm still training and getting fatter! :lol: A break does us good though sometimes. Glad you're getting back into it now.

No, competing next April/May, prep will start January so until then, I need to grow!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'm still training and getting fatter! :lol: A break does us good though sometimes. Glad you're getting back into it now.
> 
> No, competing next April/May, prep will start January so until then, I need to grow!


 I bet you're not as fat as me?! Im so fat, even my fat wants to go on a diet 

At least you can enjoy Christmas that way :thumb

What areas to you want to grow?


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> I bet you're not as fat as me?! Im so fat, even my fat wants to go on a diet
> 
> At least you can enjoy Christmas that way :thumb
> 
> What areas to you want to grow?


 Oh dear :lol: Bet you're not!

Yep, get to enjoy xmas although prep starts straight away in January so can't be going to crazy!

Delts and width, and glutes, to create more of an X frame, mostly, but just want to add a little size across the board really. Really putting the work in, so hopefully should see some improvements.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Oh dear :lol: Bet you're not!
> 
> Yep, get to enjoy xmas although prep starts straight away in January so can't be going to crazy!
> 
> Delts and width, and glutes, to create more of an X frame, mostly, but just want to add a little size across the board really. Really putting the work in, so hopefully should see some improvements.


 Awesome. Good luck. Your physique will look amazing.

Ill be your coach if you want? You'll end up looking like a pear frame though.......... :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Awesome. Good luck. Your physique will look amazing.
> 
> Ill be your coach if you want? You'll end up looking like a pear frame though.......... :thumb


 Thank you. Hope so, certainly putting the work in!

Ha ha, don't think there's a class for pear frame!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Thank you. Hope so, certainly putting the work in!
> 
> Ha ha, don't think there's a class for pear frame!


 There isn't? I better not enter then 

You do work hard so I'm sure you'll achieve your goals.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> There isn't? I better not enter then
> 
> You do work hard so I'm sure you'll achieve your goals.


 Ha ha, I'd be rocking it at the minute if there was!

Cheers, won't be for lack of trying anyway!


----------



## Keeks

Not much to update lately really, life's still manic, busy and a bit stressful, but all ok.

Training's been great, slight niggle in my shoulder though so just been working round it, nothing too serious I don't think but just being cautious really. And going to get a sports massage when I finally get round to it, although I've been saying that for ages now, ha ha!

Still on the same training plan, still kicking my ass which is good. Cardio is currently about 3-4 power walks in the evening, keeping that in as I love it, just nice to be in my own little world for an hour, find it very calming.

Diet's good, 100% clean through the week, then still having a few treats at weekend. Conscious of fat gain, so keeping a close eye on it, know I need to grow, but hoping to keep fat loss as minimal as possible as it does make prep so much harder the more there is to lose.

Prep's set to start straight away in January as Nabba North West is a few weeks earlier this year, and may do my local show towards the end of April as it's one show I would like to do being local, but will see how things are then and if I'm ready to compete by then.

That's about it really, hope everyone's well and thanks for reading!


----------



## Dai Jones

:thumbup1: .......


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> :thumbup1: .......


 Daiiiiiiii! How goes it?


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Daiiiiiiii! How goes it?


 Hey keeks  ..... things aren't that bad you know (at last  )

Things on the up for ya then?


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Hey keeks  ..... things aren't that bad you know (at last  )
> 
> Things on the up for ya then?


 Ahh that's great to hear! Yay!

Nah not yet, but I'm staying positive, things will come right in the end! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ahh that's great to hear! Yay!
> 
> Nah not yet, but I'm staying positive, things will come right in the end! :thumbup1:


 good for you  :thumb


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, I'd be rocking it at the minute if there was!
> 
> Cheers, won't be for lack of trying anyway!


 1st place male fatty and 1st place Female fatty goes to Omen and Keeks  :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> good for you  :thumb


 :thumb



Omen669 said:


> 1st place male fatty and 1st place Female fatty goes to Omen and Keeks  :lol:


 Ha ha, yep unfortunately! :lol:


----------



## arcticfox

Omen669 said:


> 1st place male fatty and 1st place Female fatty goes to Omen and Keeks  :lol:


 OI Don't call a fine lady like Keeks fatty, Its "CURVY" PMSL


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> :thumb
> 
> Ha ha, yep unfortunately! :lol:


 I'm back into training now so hopefully not a fatty for much longer. Off to do speed reps on chest. Keep the body guessing :thumbup1:


----------



## Omen669

arcticfox said:


> OI Don't call a fine lady like Keeks fatty, Its "CURVY" PMSL


 Sorry, I was mean't to say sexy :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> OI Don't call a fine lady like Keeks fatty, Its "CURVY" PMSL


 Yes, this!!! Ha ha ha, curvy and slightly big boned! :lol:



Omen669 said:


> I'm back into training now so hopefully not a fatty for much longer. Off to do speed reps on chest. Keep the body guessing :thumbup1:


 Ahh cool, glad you're getting back into it.

Tbf, I'm keeping an eye on fat gain, makes prep so much more difficult and stressful the more there is to lose, so I'm not going all out and doing a super bulk, ha ha, just keeping things sensible and seeing how things go.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Yes, this!!! Ha ha ha, curvy and slightly big boned! :lol:
> 
> Ahh cool, glad you're getting back into it.
> 
> Tbf, I'm keeping an eye on fat gain, makes prep so much more difficult and stressful the more there is to lose, so I'm not going all out and doing a super bulk, ha ha, just keeping things sensible and seeing how things go.


 I've done speed deads, so trying it with bench. Get the fast twitch muscle activated.

Dieting by far is the hardest part of your game. I'm sure I've said it before. Mentally and physically.

A friend of mine competes and keeps low bf levels all year round, so when season starts, only takes a few weeks to get shredded.


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> I've done speed deads, so trying it with bench. Get the fast twitch muscle activated.
> 
> Dieting by far is the hardest part of your game. I'm sure I've said it before. Mentally and physically.
> 
> A friend of mine competes and keeps low bf levels all year round, so when season starts, only takes a few weeks to get shredded.


 Cool, good to have a change.

Definitely and I'll always stick by this....training and cardio, you're sort of on auto pilot and you get through, but the diet part, at times it's like torture, so hard, but then again, although it feels super tough at the time, you get through and it's worth it.

Ahh thats' good. Know I couldn't stick at low bf levels all year, but try not to reach too high levels, hopefully sticking somewhere in between, ha ha


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Cool, good to have a change.
> 
> Definitely and I'll always stick by this....training and cardio, you're sort of on auto pilot and you get through, but the diet part, at times it's like torture, so hard, but then again, although it feels super tough at the time, you get through and it's worth it.
> 
> Ahh thats' good. Know I couldn't stick at low bf levels all year, but try not to reach too high levels, hopefully sticking somewhere in between, ha ha


 I go up and down like a bouncy castle. Leaning out and filling out again now though. Feeling bigger and harder so doing something right. Just need my belly to vanish!

Will you be changing your routines next year?


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> I go up and down like a bouncy castle. Leaning out and filling out again now though. Feeling bigger and harder so doing something right. Just need my belly to vanish!
> 
> Will you be changing your routines next year?


 Ha ha, me too! But sounds like you're making good progress, that's the main thing, and the belly will go with a bit of work.

As in stage routine? Yes, will be doing different ones for next year, no gymnastic like ones though, I'd fall flat on my face :lol:


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, me too! But sounds like you're making good progress, that's the main thing, and the belly will go with a bit of work.
> 
> As in stage routine? Yes, will be doing different ones for next year, no gymnastic like ones though, I'd fall flat on my face :lol:


 That wouldn't go down too well


----------



## Keeks

Don't think I've updated for a few weeks, busy as ever but all is good.

Trainings going really well, training hard as ever, 6 days a week, cardio currently 3-4 power walks in the evening.

Diets all good, changed as of tomorrow, upping cals slowly, 13 weeks til start of prep now.

Currently sitting at 127lbs, so about 16lbs up from stage weight, only about 2lbs lighter than when I started prep this year, and although a bit chunky, don't seem quite as chunky as I did then so think things are going OK.

Pic from this morning









Thanks for reading and hope everyone is well!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Don't think I've updated for a few weeks, busy as ever but all is good.
> 
> Trainings going really well, training hard as ever, 6 days a week, cardio currently 3-4 power walks in the evening.
> 
> Diets all good, changed as of tomorrow, upping cals slowly, 13 weeks til start of prep now.
> 
> Currently sitting at 127lbs, so about 16lbs up from stage weight, only about 2lbs lighter than when I started prep this year, and although a bit chunky, don't seem quite as chunky as I did then so think things are going OK.
> 
> Pic from this morning
> 
> View attachment 135901
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and hope everyone is well!


 Looking good.

Looks like a lean bulk, well done :thumb

You have clearly not been that naughty with the diet cheats.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Looks like a lean bulk, well done :thumb
> 
> You have clearly not been that naughty with the diet cheats.


 Thank you! I'm 100% clean during the week but still having treats at weekend, can't not have treats, I love food too much, ha ha. I have been keeping a close eye on fat gain though and if needed, just up cardio a little to keep it in check.

Hows things with you? Hope you're well and will check in on your journal.


----------



## arcticfox

As always Keeks you great, Lovely shape and leanness is all in check


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Thank you! I'm 100% clean during the week but still having treats at weekend, can't not have treats, I love food too much, ha ha. I have been keeping a close eye on fat gain though and if needed, just up cardio a little to keep it in check.
> 
> Hows things with you? Hope you're well and will check in on your journal.


 Im growing like a weed 

Up 16lbs in the last 9 weeks so unlike you I will have been adding some lard, but I'm cool with that as my last cut has given me the belief that I can shift it off again come the new year.


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> As always Keeks you great, Lovely shape and leanness is all in check


 Thank you. :thumbup1: Really trying with this off season not to just blow up and eat everything in sight like I've done in the past, lol.

Hope all's well with you and will check in on your journal.



BestBefore1989 said:


> Im growing like a weed
> 
> Up 16lbs in the last 9 weeks so unlike you I will have been adding some lard, but I'm cool with that as my last cut has given me the belief that I can shift it off again come the new year.


 Ha ha! Got to grow though! Yeah, you know you can do it and in a brilliant way too, so enjoy the downtime :thumbup1:


----------



## Omen669

You always look great on or off season. Damn you !!!!


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> You always look great on or off season. Damn you !!!!


 Ahh cheers, really trying this off season to work as hard as poss and not get too fat, lol!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Ahh cheers, really trying this off season to work as hard as poss and not get too fat, lol!


 Makes life easier when it's game time.

I'd be like Ricky Fatten. Explode in off season. Work my arse off in season, making it harder for myself. That's why I don't bother. My excuse anyway :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Makes life easier when it's game time.
> 
> I'd be like Ricky Fatten. Explode in off season. Work my arse off in season, making it harder for myself. That's why I don't bother. My excuse anyway :whistling:


 Definitely!

I've never really had a structured off season, well with diet anyway, always just ate what I want really, and gone fat! But last year when I started with Liam, about this time last year, I had a proper structure and didn't get too fat so made prep a lot better, and now I've got bigger goals, doing everything possible to achieve them!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Definitely!
> 
> I've never really had a structured off season, well with diet anyway, always just ate what I want really, and gone fat! But last year when I started with Liam, about this time last year, I had a proper structure and didn't get too fat so made prep a lot better, and now I've got bigger goals, doing everything possible to achieve them!


 Good luck you :thumbup1:


----------



## arcticfox

Just keep on swimming


----------



## Keeks

So been a bit rubbish with updates lately, so busy, and nothing much to report really.

Plodding away, working hard, currently doing a push/pull/legs split, 2 leg days, 2 push and 1 pull, then if I do a 6th day, just adding in more leg work. Cardio a few times per week, leg circuit every morning too.

Due to start prep the first week in Jan, so bit of a countdown now to enjoy my last few weeks of normal life, excited but I am enjoying the down time if I'm honest.

Also, just having slight issues with my rotator cuff at the minute, been niggling slightly but having ultrasound treatment and having it taped up, so fingers crossed should be ok when prep starts.

That's about it really. Here's a pic from a few weeks ago, not the best but gives an idea of how things are at present









Hope everyone is well anyway and thanks for reading, and will catch up with journals too!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Looking good there Keeks, and I like your hair pulled back, suits you.


----------



## arcticfox

Good luck with prep hun, Keep us up to date from now on


----------



## Keeks

So I'm back and I'll keep more updated from now.

Prep started on Tuesday, giving me 14 weeks to my first show, the WFF Open, and 18 weeks to my main show, the Nabba North West show.

Training at the minute is 5 sessions as follows :

Lower volume

Upper volume

Lower strength

Upper strength

Glutes and delts

Leg circuit every morning.

No cardio at the minute.

Diets good, nothing crippling just yet so I'm happy with that.

I've still got a slight niggle with my rotator cuff so training as best as possible around it.

Other than that, feeling good going into prep, very excited!

Starting off leaner than last prep, here's a comparison of last years starting point to this year....legs and arms/delts seem thicker, not the best pic to tell but I can see the difference so I'm happy enough.









So time to see what the next 18 weeks brings!


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> So I'm back and I'll keep more updated from now.
> 
> Prep started on Tuesday, giving me 14 weeks to my first show, the WFF Open, and 18 weeks to my main show, the Nabba North West show.
> 
> Training at the minute is 5 sessions as follows :
> 
> Lower volume
> 
> Upper volume
> 
> Lower strength
> 
> Upper strength
> 
> Glutes and delts
> 
> Leg circuit every morning.
> 
> No cardio at the minute.
> 
> Diets good, nothing crippling just yet so I'm happy with that.
> 
> I've still got a slight niggle with my rotator cuff so training as best as possible around it.
> 
> Other than that, feeling good going into prep, very excited!
> 
> Starting off leaner than last prep, here's a comparison of last years starting point to this year....legs and arms/delts seem thicker, not the best pic to tell but I can see the difference so I'm happy enough.
> 
> View attachment 138316
> 
> 
> So time to see what the next 18 weeks brings!


 Good luck lovely lady.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So I'm back and I'll keep more updated from now.
> 
> Prep started on Tuesday, giving me 14 weeks to my first show, the WFF Open, and 18 weeks to my main show, the Nabba North West show.
> 
> Training at the minute is 5 sessions as follows :
> 
> Lower volume
> 
> Upper volume
> 
> Lower strength
> 
> Upper strength
> 
> Glutes and delts
> 
> Leg circuit every morning.
> 
> No cardio at the minute.
> 
> Diets good, nothing crippling just yet so I'm happy with that.
> 
> I've still got a slight niggle with my rotator cuff so training as best as possible around it.
> 
> Other than that, feeling good going into prep, very excited!
> 
> Starting off leaner than last prep, here's a comparison of last years starting point to this year....legs and arms/delts seem thicker, not the best pic to tell but I can see the difference so I'm happy enough.
> 
> View attachment 138316
> 
> 
> So time to see what the next 18 weeks brings!


 looking good Keeks, you have added some mass by the looks of you, your delts and quads :thumb

Good luck with the prep hun, wishing you a distraction free 18 weeks. X


----------



## arcticfox

Welcome back @Keeks

Looking forward to your updates, All the best hun


----------



## Keeks

Omen669 said:


> Good luck lovely lady.


 Thank you! Hope you're well! 



BestBefore1989 said:


> looking good Keeks, you have added some mass by the looks of you, your delts and quads :thumb
> 
> Good luck with the prep hun, wishing you a distraction free 18 weeks. X


 Thank you! Yeah I know there's not massive changes but can still notice a little difference so I'm happy enough! Slow progress is still progress eh?!

Thank you! Haha, here's hoping, although doubt it....all good fun, haha!

Hope you're well anyway and will catch up in your journal. X



arcticfox said:


> Welcome back @Keeks
> 
> Looking forward to your updates, All the best hun


 Thank you! I will try and keep more updated now I'm prepping!

Hope all's good with you and I'll catch up with your journal too.


----------



## Keeks

So a couple of weeks into prep now, all going well so far but it's early days! Down about 5lbs so far, and no cardio as yet but will probably be adding that in next week. Seeing little changes already, so seem to be on track.

Still been having physio and sports massages on my shoulder, seems to be improving so will see how things go with it. Still just conscious of further injury so being careful and not going too heavy, steady away.

Short and sweet but all good!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Still got that daft mirror I see


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Still got that daft mirror I see


 Heyyyyyyyyyy stranger! How the devil are you? Hope you're good!

Haha, it's part of prep now!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy stranger! How the devil are you? Hope you're good!
> 
> Haha, it's part of prep now!


 I'm good thanks, been back training again since October so it's operation shift body fat after nearly two years out of action  Basically my back injury flared up again and kept me off games for a while then my motivation went so I gave it up for ages. Loving it now though so that's all good.

Great to see you still hard at it. Seems like most of the old crew have gone elsewhere from here, bit of a ghost town these days isn't it?

Hope all is well, I'll keep popping in


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> I'm good thanks, been back training again since October so it's operation shift body fat after nearly two years out of action  Basically my back injury flared up again and kept me off games for a while then my motivation went so I gave it up for ages. Loving it now though so that's all good.
> 
> Great to see you still hard at it. Seems like most of the old crew have gone elsewhere from here, bit of a ghost town these days isn't it?
> 
> Hope all is well, I'll keep popping in


 Ahh glad you're well now and back into it. Jeez, two years.....is that how long it is since you been on here? Time flies eh?!

Yep, well I spent 2015 partying and not really training that much as I'd lost that love, then had an op so only really got back into things late 2015, competed last year, 6 months off-season and now into prep again. Sometimes I really believe you need a break from it if you're not feeling it, you just end up hating it, but you start up again and have that love for it again. That's why I went a bit crazy 2015, heart wasn't fully into it, but after a break, it was again.

Yeah tbh I don't come on here much, not like it used to be :-( but great to see you back and hope you do!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Keeks said:


> Ahh glad you're well now and back into it. Jeez, two years.....is that how long it is since you been on here? Time flies eh?!
> 
> Yep, well I spent 2015 partying and not really training that much as I'd lost that love, then had an op so only really got back into things late 2015, competed last year, 6 months off-season and now into prep again. Sometimes I really believe you need a break from it if you're not feeling it, you just end up hating it, but you start up again and have that love for it again. That's why I went a bit crazy 2015, heart wasn't fully into it, but after a break, it was again.
> 
> Yeah tbh I don't come on here much, not like it used to be :-( but great to see you back and hope you do!


 Yeah it's been ages but good to see a few familiar faces even if the numbers have dwindled.

Crikey sounds like you've had a bit of a time of it then. Glad you've found your mojo again, once it's in the blood it never goes completely does it!


----------



## Keeks

Ginger Ben said:


> Yeah it's been ages but good to see a few familiar faces even if the numbers have dwindled.
> 
> Crikey sounds like you've had a bit of a time of it then. Glad you've found your mojo again, once it's in the blood it never goes completely does it!


 Yeah definitely, always good to have a catch up to see where everyone's at after so long.

Haha, I went cray....mid-life crisis I think and was just good to catch up on normal life again! Cheers and yeah, it's always there isn't it, like a bit of addiction that you know will always be there, even after time off, but a good one anyway!


----------



## Keeks

So I'm still rubbish at updating, just seem to have no time but anyway, all is going ok with prep.

10 weeks in now and tbh, its only the last few weeks that Ive felt ive been starting to suffer. Full weeks at work are now a bit of a struggle so im taking at least one day off a week, just to catch up on sleep which is terrible and to just get things done now as I just don't have much spare time.

Currently doing a 6 day split with training, cardio is 90 mins a day, split between fasted and evening.

Hoping to do the WFF comp which is in 3.5 weeks, if im ready which i really hope so, then 7.5 weeks till the Nabba NW show which is my main focus.

Its been a pretty slow and steady prep, and think as i had less to come off this time, the changes have seemed slower, which has been driving me mad, but feedback from coach and others seem to be that im on track, but have just been constantly doubting myself this time round.

Anyway, some pics of how im looking at the minute, and the 21" inch waists finally back, yay!















Anyway, hope everyone is well and training hard, and thanks for reading!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So I'm still rubbish at updating, just seem to have no time but anyway, all is going ok with prep.
> 
> 10 weeks in now and tbh, its only the last few weeks that Ive felt ive been starting to suffer. Full weeks at work are now a bit of a struggle so im taking at least one day off a week, just to catch up on sleep which is terrible and to just get things done now as I just don't have much spare time.
> 
> Currently doing a 6 day split with training, cardio is 90 mins a day, split between fasted and evening.
> 
> Hoping to do the WFF comp which is in 3.5 weeks, if im ready which i really hope so, then 7.5 weeks till the Nabba NW show which is my main focus.
> 
> Its been a pretty slow and steady prep, and think as i had less to come off this time, the changes have seemed slower, which has been driving me mad, but feedback from coach and others seem to be that im on track, but have just been constantly doubting myself this time round.
> 
> Anyway, some pics of how im looking at the minute, and the 21" inch waists finally back, yay!
> 
> View attachment 140173
> View attachment 140174
> 
> 
> Anyway, hope everyone is well and training hard, and thanks for reading!


 Looking good Keeks :thumb

LOL in the bottom right hand picture, it that your pussy double checking the 21inch tape measurment


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good Keeks :thumb
> 
> LOL in the bottom right hand picture, it that your pussy double checking the 21inch tape measurment


 Thank you! Haha, it was a right task with her helping! 21" checked and verified by her, haha

How's you anyway? Hope you're well and all is good with training!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Thank you! Haha, it was a right task with her helping! 21" checked and verified by her, haha
> 
> How's you anyway? Hope you're well and all is good with training!


 I'm doing good thanks for asking. Training is going OK, and I'm currently trying to slim down for summer.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm doing good thanks for asking. Training is going OK, and I'm currently trying to slim down for summer.


 Ahh good, glad all is well. Hope all's going well with that then, abs for summer, yay!


----------



## Keeks

So, WFF show in 2 weeks and getting really excited now and think all is still on track, although perhaps not quite as lean as I was 2 weeks out from the WFF show last year, but hopefully not that far off, then Nabba NW show in 6 weeks, so hoping for a good package then.

All going ok with regards to prep. I'm tired, grumpy, hungry with cravings for everything, low attention span, generally cba with much but not too bad, haha. Got a much needed sports massage booked in tomorrow as I'm starting to feel quite tight and achy so that should help things.

No changes with anything this week, but with 2 weeks to go, things might change this week.

Short but sweet update but all good!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> So, WFF show in 2 weeks and getting really excited now and think all is still on track, although perhaps not quite as lean as I was 2 weeks out from the WFF show last year, but hopefully not that far off, then Nabba NW show in 6 weeks, so hoping for a good package then.
> 
> All going ok with regards to prep. I'm tired, grumpy, hungry with cravings for everything, low attention span, generally cba with much but not too bad, haha. Got a much needed sports massage booked in tomorrow as I'm starting to feel quite tight and achy so that should help things.
> 
> No changes with anything this week, but with 2 weeks to go, things might change this week.
> 
> Short but sweet update but all good!


 I know exactly how you feel! Ive been there before, even just getting up of the sofa feels like a huge effort.

Looking absolutely wicked though darlin, massively impressed.


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> I know exactly how you feel! Ive been there before, even just getting up of the sofa feels like a huge effort.
> 
> Looking absolutely wicked though darlin, massively impressed.


 Yep, hard work isn't it! Everythings an effort at the minute, but been having Wednesday's off work to break the weeks up and try And catch up on sleep and it's helping.

Ahh thank you, much appreciated! Mentally I've found this prep tough as I've just constantly been doubting what I look like, happy in some ways, then absolutely ripping things apart thinking I'm nowhere near where I should be! Nightmare! All part of prep eh?!


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Yep, hard work isn't it! Everythings an effort at the minute, but been having Wednesday's off work to break the weeks up and try And catch up on sleep and it's helping.
> 
> Ahh thank you, much appreciated! Mentally I've found this prep tough as I've just constantly been doubting what I look like, happy in some ways, then absolutely ripping things apart thinking I'm nowhere near where I should be! Nightmare! All part of prep eh?!


 Exactly that "all part of prep" we all doubt ourselves right until the last minute, you look absolutely awesome at the moment darlin, so just see it through and smash it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Chelsea said:


> Exactly that "all part of prep" we all doubt ourselves right until the last minute, *you look absolutely awesome at the moment darlin, so just see it through and smash it*.


 I agree with this 100%


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Exactly that "all part of prep" we all doubt ourselves right until the last minute, you look absolutely awesome at the moment darlin, so just see it through and smash it.
> 
> Yep, true! I just use the doubt to push me, and always find theres no better motivation than the fear of looking rubbish on stage!
> 
> Ahh thank you, really do appreciate it, especially now, 10 days from show time and I'm feeling like about 10 weeks out! Haha





BestBefore1989 said:


> I agree with this 100%


 Ahh thank you, again, really do appreciate it, means a lot, especially feeling like I'm going a little prep brain crazy! Haha

Anyway, will get some update pics up this weekend.


----------



## Chelsea

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you, again, really do appreciate it, means a lot, especially feeling like I'm going a little prep brain crazy! Haha
> 
> Anyway, will get some update pics up this weekend.


 Not a problem, i remember all the doubt and scenarios that went through my head before each show, you worry that you're not ready or that you look sh1t and will look terrible next to the others but what always happens........you get out there and look fckin awesome and usually win or place high 

Look forward to them


----------



## arcticfox

Keep your chin up hunny. You look amazing and your an amazing athlete. Stay strong not long left


----------



## Keeks

Chelsea said:


> Not a problem, i remember all the doubt and scenarios that went through my head before each show, you worry that you're not ready or that you look sh1t and will look terrible next to the others but what always happens........you get out there and look fckin awesome and usually win or place high
> 
> Look forward to them


 That's it, always imaging the worst, it's so hard and also hard to see what others see....but I know I've done all I can do, so will go on stage being happy with that at least. Haha, fingers crossed!

Haha, might get my new bikinis out too!



arcticfox said:


> Keep your chin up hunny. You look amazing and your an amazing athlete. Stay strong not long left


 Ahh thank you, very kind words and it means a lot. Yep, counting down the days now, getting into bed each night thinking another day done! Know it's not long now and it's all worth it!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> That's it, always imaging the worst, it's so hard and also hard to see what others see....but I know I've done all I can do, so will go on stage being happy with that at least. Haha, fingers crossed!
> 
> *Haha, might get my new bikinis out too*!
> 
> Ahh thank you, very kind words and it means a lot. Yep, counting down the days now, getting into bed each night thinking another day done! Know it's not long now and it's all worth it!


 We need pics to make sure they pic ok on ya hehehe "Nothing pervy" HAHAHAHAHA

That's the way to think, One more day closer one more days graft done.


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> We need pics to make sure they pic ok on ya hehehe "Nothing pervy" HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> That's the way to think, One more day closer one more days graft done.


 Hahaha, tbh, I'm so in love with my bikinis, any excuse to whack them on, haha

Yep, day by day, then before you know it, another week's done, and it is going pretty fast to be fair.


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Hahaha, tbh, I'm so in love with my bikinis, any excuse to whack them on, haha
> 
> Yep, day by day, then before you know it, another week's done, and it is going pretty fast to be fair.


 WELL GET YOUR KIT OFF THEN hahahahaha, Bet i would look better in it though LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

arcticfox said:


> WELL GET YOUR KIT OFF THEN hahahahaha, Bet i would look better in it though LOL


 :huh: I bet not


----------



## arcticfox

BestBefore1989 said:


> :huh: I bet not


 You wanna see me in drag mate, All the boys want my milkshake


----------



## BestBefore1989

arcticfox said:


> You wanna see me in drag mate, All the boys want my milkshake


 :lol: I think I'm lactose intolerant :lol:


----------



## Keeks

So one week out now from WFF which is next Sunday. All still going ok, each weeks getting harder but that's to be expected, but with that comes looking better each week.

Shoulders niggling again so had a treatment on that today which has eased loads. No changes this last week, but weights still coming down. Still got 5 weeks til Nabba NW so should come in very well for that if all goes to plan.

Update pics from this morning with new bikinis. Again, not quite as lean coming into this show as last year but think I'll hold my own on stage, and really, it's more stage experience for the biggie, so just going to enjoy the day and just break my stage fears again for this year!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So one week out now from WFF which is next Sunday. All still going ok, each weeks getting harder but that's to be expected, but with that comes looking better each week.
> 
> Shoulders niggling again so had a treatment on that today which has eased loads. No changes this last week, but weights still coming down. Still got 5 weeks til Nabba NW so should come in very well for that if all goes to plan.
> 
> Update pics from this morning with new bikinis. Again, not quite as lean coming into this show as last year but think I'll hold my own on stage, and really, it's more stage experience for the biggie, so just going to enjoy the day and just break my stage fears again for this year!
> 
> View attachment 140713
> 
> 
> View attachment 140715
> 
> 
> View attachment 140716
> 
> 
> View attachment 140717


 :wub:

Wow!

Which one will you wear next week?


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> :wub:
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Which one will you wear next week?


 They're ace aren't they?! I love them so much, so happy with them! Think the blue one for next week.


----------



## arcticfox

You look fantastic @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> You look fantastic @Keeks


 Thank you! :thumbup1:


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Thank you! :thumbup1:


 No need to thank me hun, Your the one who has put all that graft in 

Hoping to see Ria this week, She now a BBing Judge EHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> No need to thank me hun, Your the one who has put all that graft in
> 
> Hoping to see Ria this week, She now a BBing Judge EHEHEHEHEHE


 Definitely feeling hard graft this week, but thank you anyway!

Ahh cool, Yeah I saw she did PCA at weekend. Is she still coaching you, will she be prepping you?


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Definitely feeling hard graft this week, but thank you anyway!
> 
> Ahh cool, Yeah I saw she did PCA at weekend. Is she still coaching you, will she be prepping you?


 Yeah she still my coach but not seen her past few months due to finances. I'm seeing her tomorrow so let's she what she got to say


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> Yeah she still my coach but not seen her past few months due to finances. I'm seeing her tomorrow so let's she what she got to say


 Ahh good stuff, getting a plan of action together then?! Hope all goes well.


----------



## Keeks

So, tough week this week as to be expected. Depleting and doing the whole water protocol, similar to last year.

Diets changed this week, so Turkey, egg whites, asparagus and kale over 6 meals, increasing water daily along with vit c, dandelion root and Xpel. Water will half tomorrow then half again Saturday.

Will see how thing look tomorrow and maybe start carbs tomorrow, or if not, Saturday.

All going OK though, just zero energy, training and cardios killer, but changed quite a bit since weekend so think things are going OK.

That's it really, just getting mega nervous but also very excited too, can't wait!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So, tough week this week as to be expected. Depleting and doing the whole water protocol, similar to last year.
> 
> Diets changed this week, so Turkey, egg whites, asparagus and kale over 6 meals, increasing water daily along with vit c, dandelion root and Xpel. Water will half tomorrow then half again Saturday.
> 
> Will see how thing look tomorrow and maybe start carbs tomorrow, or if not, Saturday.
> 
> All going OK though, just zero energy, training and cardios killer, but changed quite a bit since weekend so think things are going OK.
> 
> That's it really, just getting mega nervous but also very excited too, can't wait!


 I know this is a little early but I figure you shan't log on on Saturday and I don't want to risk forgetting tomorrow, so

*GOOD LUCK !*

Not that you need it coss your looking fabulous.

X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know this is a little early but I figure you shan't log on on Saturday and I don't want to risk forgetting tomorrow, so
> 
> *GOOD LUCK !*
> 
> Not that you need it coss your looking fabulous.
> 
> X


 Ahh thank you! Shows on Sunday so will probably update before then but thank you, much appreciated! X


----------



## Fadi

Keeks said:


> That's it really, just getting mega nervous but also very excited too, can't wait!


 Mega nervous is your body's message that it's getting ready for the big event. Controlling those nerves is in your hands, and based on what I have just seen (your shots of 2012 and your recent shots), I'd say you my lady is in the control seat, and you better believe that the way I believe that having just seen your thread. Discipline personified is what I see here, so come what may later on this week, you've already won the contest as far as I am concerned Champion.

Bye for now...

Fadi.


----------



## Keeks

Fadi65 said:


> Mega nervous is your body's message that it's getting ready for the big event. Controlling those nerves is in your hands, and based on what I have just seen (your shots of 2012 and your recent shots), I'd say you my lady is in the control seat, and you better believe that the way I believe that having just seen your thread. Discipline personified is what I see here, so come what may later on this week, you've already won the contest as far as I am concerned Champion.
> 
> Bye for now...
> 
> Fadi.


 Yes, you're right, my body seems to be reacting but in a good way I think. And yes, controlling the nerves is key now, and knowing from the past, they'll build up with the excitement until the minute I step on stage, but they're good nerves and hopefully all will be OK.

Very kind words, thank you very much, really appreciate it and thanks for reading. Yes, when I'm focused, I'm focused, and with that focus comes discipline.

Thanks again


----------



## arcticfox

Keeps going hun, Few days left. Not much i can add to the above but were all rooting for ya


----------



## 19072

haven't been on here much lately - Hope everything is going well @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> Keeps going hun, Few days left. Not much i can add to the above but were all rooting for ya
> 
> 
> View attachment 140852
> 
> View attachment 140853


 Ahh thank you! Really appreciate it and the support from you guys on here, means a lot.

And love those gifs :lol:



herc said:


> haven't been on here much lately - Hope everything is going well @Keeks


 Hey you! I'm not on here much really, but yes, all OK thanks. First comp of the season on Sunday so it's all go again!

How's things with you? Hope all good.


----------



## Keeks

So, show day tomorrow and whilst nervous, I'm so excited too! Can't wait.

All going ok I think, started with some carbs yesterday, more today and tomorrow, and water has dropped now, so starting to dry out a little.

Happy enough with things, seem a bit fuller than I did last year, so as long as everything goes ok between now and tomorrow, I'll be happy enough.

Anyway, pic from this morning.
View attachment 140918


Will update tomorrow when I can.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Wow looking awesome.

Have a great day tomorrow


----------



## Rykard

good luck


----------



## Keeks

I'll update properly tomorrow but for now, I won!

View attachment 140952


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> I'll update properly tomorrow but for now, I won!
> 
> View attachment 140952


 Saw the post, Liam put up about yea, Well done hunny


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> I'll update properly tomorrow but for now, I won!
> 
> View attachment 140952
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> You must be very happy all your hard work paid off.


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> Saw the post, Liam put up about yea, Well done hunny


 Ahh thank you!



BestBefore1989 said:


> Keeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update properly tomorrow but for now, I won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> You must be very happy all your hard work paid off.
Click to expand...

 Ahh thank you. Yep, but a lot more hard work to come for the next one now!


----------



## Keeks

So yeah, good day yesterday. There were only two in my class anyway, there weren't loads of competitors in the show, not as many as last year but enjoyed the day.

Things went ok, could've been a little drier, nd my tan ended up going to dark and my face was too light so looked like I had a super imposed head! But anyway, just a trial run for the big one next month.

Didn't get many pictures really but here's a few.

View attachment 140960










So now back into it for the big show, Nabba NW in a month. Got good feedback with posing etc, just need to sort tan really but all good really. And people said I've improved from last year so I'm happy with that. So excited for next month now, just loved being back on stage again!


----------



## Fadi

Keeks said:


> So yeah, good day yesterday. There were only two in my class anyway, there weren't loads of competitors in the show, not as many as last year but enjoyed the day.


 You're in great company; as I recall, there was a man named Arnold Schwarzenegger, who also happened to have only two competitors in his 1977 Mr. Olympia Class, namely Lou Ferrigno and Serge Nubret.

Ultimately, and irrespective of the numbers of competitors entering the show, the true contest is within your own self, as that's the only person you really have any control over.

So with that said, bravo on your great effort, not only on the day, but on all the other days that went to make Sunday a successful day for you.

Well done Champion!


----------



## Keeks

Fadi65 said:


> You're in great company; as I recall, there was a man named Arnold Schwarzenegger, who also happened to have only two competitors in his 1977 Mr. Olympia Class, namely Lou Ferrigno and Serge Nubret.
> 
> Ultimately, and irrespective of the numbers of competitors entering the show, the true contest is within your own self, as that's the only person you really have any control over.
> 
> So with that said, bravo on your great effort, not only on the day, but on all the other days that went to make Sunday a successful day for you.
> 
> Well done Champion!


 Ahh thank you! I did take on board what you said about being positive and confident and apparently it showed on stage, got great feedback about stage presence, so I was happy with that. I went out with a huge smile and felt like I belonged!

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> *I went out with a huge smile and felt like I belonged!*


 That's because you do


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> That's because you do


 Ahh thank you. You know what, this is the first year that I've felt like that. My parents said I looked so different on stage this time, so much better and confident wearing a huge smile, and great feedback on my stage presence so I was very happy with that. I just need to do that every time now, makes a huge difference.


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you. You know what, this is the first year that I've felt like that. My parents said I looked so different on stage this time, so much better and confident wearing a huge smile, and great feedback on my stage presence so I was very happy with that. I just need to do that every time now, makes a huge difference.


 OH that's nice that your parents could be there, When i was fighting my mum would never go to the events, My dad tried to get to the ones he could.

Oh and i sent u a friends request on FB hope you don't mind


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> OH that's nice that your parents could be there, When i was fighting my mum would never go to the events, My dad tried to get to the ones he could.
> 
> Oh and i sent u a friends request on FB hope you don't mind


 Ahh, that's a shame. Yeah they've been to quite a few comps, they really enjoy them and think they're my good luck charms, placed/won most of the comps they've been to. Will they be going to see you in this comp then?

Ahh right, don't mind at all! Accepted!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Ahh, that's a shame. Yeah they've been to quite a few comps, they really enjoy them and think they're my good luck charms, placed/won most of the comps they've been to. Will they be going to see you in this comp then?
> 
> Ahh right, don't mind at all! Accepted!


 TBH prob not, My dad might but he thinks its all weird, He enjoyed me fighting other men though HAHAHAH


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> TBH prob not, My dad might but he thinks its all weird, He enjoyed me fighting other men though HAHAHAH


 Oh no. I do understand, I've got friends who's parents just don't get it. I am really lucky at how supportive mine are. I don't think they fully get everything about it and my mums always worried about me, but they do support me in it.

Ha ha, probably more understandable than being tanned up on stage in some budgie smugglers!


----------



## Keeks

So, another tough week, both mentally than physically. I'm knackered, hungry, and mentally worn out. The weeks are still getting tougher and tougher, and still got quite a few to go, and know they'll get tougher still!

So going from feedback from a few people following the WFF show, they all said not to over-diet going into the next show, as there is/was a month between shows so just trying to remain the same really, still tighten up but not get much leaner. It's weird as I still don't think I'm lean really, ok, lean-ish but not that lean!

No drastic changes really, just plodding on but like I said, it's getting tough mentally now, I'm drained! But I know it's worth it and not long, but still, I'm not going to sugar coat it, it's tough as f**k! Last year I prepped for 18 weeks, from start to finish at the Nabba Brits final and that was tough; but this year if I qualify again, I'm looking at 22 weeks. Then I've also been thinking about doing a PCA show, with the hope of qualifying for the Brits final of that, the week after the Nabba Brits, so potentially, another 7 weeks of prep to go! Scary! But really want to give the PCA a try so I'll suck it up, give it my best and crack on!

Anyway, whinge over, just cracking on steady away, and counting down the days till the next comp now, 2 weeks this Saturday, can't wait!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> So, another tough week, both mentally than physically. I'm knackered, hungry, and mentally worn out. The weeks are still getting tougher and tougher, and still got quite a few to go, and know they'll get tougher still!
> 
> So going from feedback from a few people following the WFF show, they all said not to over-diet going into the next show, as there is/was a month between shows so just trying to remain the same really, still tighten up but not get much leaner. It's weird as I still don't think I'm lean really, ok, lean-ish but not that lean!
> 
> No drastic changes really, just plodding on but like I said, it's getting tough mentally now, I'm drained! But I know it's worth it and not long, but still, I'm not going to sugar coat it, it's tough as f**k! Last year I prepped for 18 weeks, from start to finish at the Nabba Brits final and that was tough; but this year if I qualify again, I'm looking at 22 weeks. Then I've also been thinking about doing a PCA show, with the hope of qualifying for the Brits final of that, the week after the Nabba Brits, so potentially, another 7 weeks of prep to go! Scary! But really want to give the PCA a try so I'll suck it up, give it my best and crack on!
> 
> Anyway, whinge over, just cracking on steady away, and counting down the days till the next comp now, 2 weeks this Saturday, can't wait!


 Hun, Your shredded not lean


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> Hun, Your shredded not lean


 Haha, I can't see it! Didn't think I was anywhere near lean going into last weeks comp, nowhere near like last year but apparently, I am lean, just don't feel/see it!


----------



## Fadi

Keeks said:


> So, another tough week, both mentally than physically. I'm knackered, hungry, and mentally worn out. The weeks are still getting tougher and tougher, and still got quite a few to go, and know they'll get tougher still!
> 
> So going from feedback from a few people following the WFF show, they all said not to over-diet going into the next show, as there is/was a month between shows so just trying to remain the same really, still tighten up but not get much leaner. It's weird as I still don't think I'm lean really, ok, lean-ish but not that lean!
> 
> No drastic changes really, just plodding on but like I said, it's getting tough mentally now, I'm drained! But I know it's worth it and not long, but still, I'm not going to sugar coat it, it's tough as f**k! Last year I prepped for 18 weeks, from start to finish at the Nabba Brits final and that was tough; but this year if I qualify again, I'm looking at 22 weeks. Then I've also been thinking about doing a PCA show, with the hope of qualifying for the Brits final of that, the week after the Nabba Brits, so potentially, another 7 weeks of prep to go! Scary! But really want to give the PCA a try so I'll suck it up, give it my best and crack on!
> 
> Anyway, whinge over, just cracking on steady away, and counting down the days till the next comp now, 2 weeks this Saturday, can't wait!


 As far as being physically and mentally drained, I've got one bit of good news for you...you're alive!! No, not a joke. I'm "happy" you're feeling what you're feeling and also for recognizing the facts (how can you escape them right!). There is a point I'm driving at, and that is your nervous system, the real you OK. It's not talking to you right now, it's actually screaming at you with all these "wonderful" feelings you're currently experiencing. Granted when it comes to your diet, you (and no one else is the expert here), however what I'd like to get your attention to may be so simple yet far from being simplistic, and it may (just may), solve or help you get to your next destination in a more balanced state of mind and body.

Your rep ranges, and therefore the load you've got on the bar/machine etc. If you think the load is light enough and the reps high enough (yet you're feeling the way you've described), then it may be time to go to another place, a place where the reps are slightly higher and the load slightly lower...to begin with, then you gauge how you feel for a week, reduce the over all volume of work if need be. Your CNS affects both your mind as well as your body, and it's not a subject many bodybuilders ever talk about, their emotional state of mind, that is also very much affected by the "stuff" that really fries the CNS. That "stuff" is low reps heavy loads, no ifs and no buts about it...couple that with dieting, and you've got one hell of a recipe for feeling the way you've described above.

Do not (ever) be afraid to break the "rules" to suite your unique needs please.

So please, reflect on my words re this specific subject, reduce the pressure where is necessary, and I'm confident that your whole outlook and spirit (from the inside out) would change drastically...for the better.

I wish you all the very best.


----------



## Keeks

Fadi65 said:


> As far as being physically and mentally drained, I've got one bit of good news for you...you're alive!! No, not a joke. I'm "happy" you're feeling what you're feeling and also for recognizing the facts (how can you escape them right!). There is a point I'm driving at, and that is your nervous system, the real you OK. It's not talking to you right now, it's actually screaming at you with all these "wonderful" feelings you're currently experiencing. Granted when it comes to your diet, you (and no one else is the expert here), however what I'd like to get your attention to may be so simple yet far from being simplistic, and it may (just may), solve or help you get to your next destination in a more balanced state of mind and body.
> 
> Your rep ranges, and therefore the load you've got on the bar/machine etc. If you think the load is light enough and the reps high enough (yet you're feeling the way you've described), then it may be time to go to another place, a place where the reps are slightly higher and the load slightly lower...to begin with, then you gauge how you feel for a week, reduce the over all volume of work if need be. Your CNS affects both your mind as well as your body, and it's not a subject many bodybuilders ever talk about, their emotional state of mind, that is also very much affected by the "stuff" that really fries the CNS. That "stuff" is low reps heavy loads, no ifs and no buts about it...couple that with dieting, and you've got one hell of a recipe for feeling the way you've described above.
> 
> Do not (ever) be afraid to break the "rules" to suite your unique needs please.
> 
> So please, reflect on my words re this specific subject, reduce the pressure where is necessary, and I'm confident that your whole outlook and spirit (from the inside out) would change drastically...for the better.
> 
> I wish you all the very best.


 Ha ha, that did make me laugh that yes, I am alive! I know it's a familiar feeling, felt it last prep and know it's part of prep, but it is tough and can be a struggle at sometimes.

Hmm, I get what you're saying, I know my CNS must and will be fried, and yes, I'm not lifting heavy as such at the moment, just higher reps with lower reps. I know after a few sessions recently when I've tried going a bit heavier, I've felt it so much and I am listening to my body, which I know is so important. I might even see about some acupuncture, just to help pep me up, I've had it to treat my CNS before and found it helps.

Mentally, today I'm feeling a little better, maybe due to it being Friday, and that another week is done. Just at this stage, I do feel very up and down, but know that the down days don't last, and just to get through each day by day with the end focus in mind.

Thank you for your words, much appreciated and you do make a lot of sense in what you say, you're completely right. Thank you


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, that did make me laugh that yes, I am alive! I know it's a familiar feeling, felt it last prep and know it's part of prep, but it is tough and can be a struggle at sometimes.
> 
> Hmm, I get what you're saying, I know my CNS must and will be fried, and yes, I'm not lifting heavy as such at the moment, just higher reps with lower reps. I know after a few sessions recently when I've tried going a bit heavier, I've felt it so much and I am listening to my body, which I know is so important. I might even see about some acupuncture, just to help pep me up, I've had it to treat my CNS before and found it helps.
> 
> Mentally, today I'm feeling a little better, maybe due to it being Friday, and that another week is done. Just at this stage, I do feel very up and down, but know that the down days don't last, and just to get through each day by day with the end focus in mind.
> 
> Thank you for your words, much appreciated and you do make a lot of sense in what you say, you're completely right. Thank you


 As always hun keep that chin up. It's hard graft and i find it inspiring when i read post like yours as it shows were all human but also have the ability to push the limits and do great thing.

Just keep pushing hun, We believe in you.


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> As always hun keep that chin up. It's hard graft and i find it inspiring when i read post like yours as it shows were all human but also have the ability to push the limits and do great thing.
> 
> Just keep pushing hun, We believe in you.


 Ahh thank you! That's it, we're only human, and things take their toll, but like you said, we keep pushing and get there and it's worth it when we do.

Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Keeks

So, Nabba North West this Saturday and although another usual week of being grumpy, tired and hungry, all still going ok, happy enough with things as is coach, so happy in that respect. Just been going about this last month steady away, not over dieting and coming in much leaner, just a bit tighter and all seems on track.

So same protocol with diet and water manipulation as before the WFF show, all seemed to go ok for that so no point messing about if things work. So no fats/carbs from yesterday, and should be introducing carbs in on Thursday, and also starting to drop water then too.

Feeling like a zombie, everything and I mean literally everything is an effort, but luckily only in work today and tomorrow then I can rest up and relax. And it's only to be expected at this point, but getting so excited now so I think that's pulling me through.

I know there's going to be quite a few doing my class and standard is going to be very high, so we'll see how things go but I'm happy that I'm looking probably the best I have, I've done all I can do so the rest is up to show day and just to enjoy the day, which I know I will as I always do!


----------



## BestBefore1989

I am not surprised that everything feels so hard, you have been pushing your body hard for quite a long time now, and even you are not without limits.

But the end is in sight, keep your eyes on the goal and enjoy the experience, God knows you've worked hard enough for it and you look fantastic in your new multi coloured bikini.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am not surprised that everything feels so hard, you have been pushing your body hard for quite a long time now, and even you are not without limits.
> 
> But the end is in sight, keep your eyes on the goal and enjoy the experience, God knows you've worked hard enough for it and you look fantastic in your new multi coloured bikini.


 Yes, that's it, 17.5 weeks so far of this prep, a long time for anyone! Last year I prepped for 18 weeks in total, but this time round still got a few weeks left to do so I will be more than ready for a rest!

But definitely, although it's been a long hard slog, I can actually see the end in sight now, not long to push through now and tbh, the best parts (the competitions) are coming up now, what I've been working towards so all is good! Thanks, can't wait to get all glammed up with bikini this weekend!


----------



## Keeks

Show day tomorrow! So excited, but bloody bricking it! Worked do hard for 18 weeks for tomorrow, and just hope all goes ok.

I swapped and changed my mind so many times about how I think I'm looking but at thus point, it is what it is, I've done all I can so no point stressing now. Just looking forward to enjoying the day now.

Anyway, this is how things are this morning, cutting water down today, more carbs going in, so hopefully should look better by the morning.









Will update when I can anyway!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Show day tomorrow! So excited, but bloody bricking it! Worked do hard for 18 weeks for tomorrow, and just hope all goes ok.
> 
> I swapped and changed my mind so many times about how I think I'm looking but at thus point, it is what it is, I've done all I can so no point stressing now. Just looking forward to enjoying the day now.
> 
> Anyway, this is how things are this morning, cutting water down today, more carbs going in, so hopefully should look better by the morning.
> 
> View attachment 141734
> 
> 
> Will update when I can anyway!


 And the champ is YOU, This is you'res hunny.

GAME ON


----------



## Rykard

good luck


----------



## BestBefore1989

Wow, Just wow

you look fantastic !

Good luck tomorrow (not that you'll need it) I hope you have a great day.

X


----------



## arcticfox

congratz on the show hun,


----------



## Keeks

Thank you guys! Will reply and update properly tomorrow.

Absolutely over the moon, in a ridiculously high standard of class, 8 girls in total, I got 3rd and an invite to the Brits! So happy!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Thank you guys! Will reply and update properly tomorrow.
> 
> Absolutely over the moon, in a ridiculously high standard of class, 8 girls in total, I got 3rd and an invite to the Brits! So happy!
> 
> View attachment 141788


 So pleased for you. All that hard work paid off. Enjoy your krispy kremes :drool:


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> congratz on the show hun,


 Ahh thank you!



BestBefore1989 said:


> So pleased for you. All that hard work paid off. Enjoy your krispy kremes :drool:


 Thank you! Yep, it certainly did, I'm so happy! Haha, no krispy kremes this time, I had a few crumpets though, they were amazing!


----------



## Keeks

So, yesterday was amazing! Had such a great day, enjoyed the day and I know that stepping on stage is worth the suffering to get there.

So 8 girls in my class, and all looked incredible, everyone was definitely in with a chance, couldn't believe how great everyone looked, so I was so happy to place third and get an invite to the Brits! So excited!

Show day went well, however I did seem to smooth over, not sure why, but will be tweaking things next time. Overall, I was happy enough with how I looked, could've been tighter and drier but it is was it is, happy with the outcome.

Anyway, a few pics

























































Head down now and crack on for my next comp, pca in two weeks, excited!


----------



## Fadi

Before I say anything, there's something you need to know about the way I view and comment on things. You may not have guessed based on my previous comments in your thread, but I am a hard person to get a praise out of, as I truly believe that credit ought to be given only where and when credit is due..., period!

With the above been said, here are my thoughts on your own comments and shared photos.



Keeks said:


> So, yesterday was amazing! Had such a great day, enjoyed the day and I know that stepping on stage is worth the suffering to get there.


 The only one who is amazing in this whole affair is you Champion, for you make or break the day. We both know what you mean exactly when you use the term "suffering" to describe your efforts in the gym and outside of it leading up to these events. Your brain however doesn't know what you and I know..., only what it's fed. So if you ask me, I'd much rather use a positive terminology to feed my subconscious mind (that's the one that is forever chatting to you when all is quite around you). So instead of "suffering" (which could signifies a state of not being in control but instead, being controlled by someone or something)..., not something to look forward to if you ask me. So how about the Champ is going to the gym to control the weights (and the whole situation for that matter), instead of suffering by the weights and all that goes to make a Champion like you? It's little things like this that would ultimately separate a Champ from a runner up, when all else is equal. Please remember that, and yes, I'm very heavy on sport psychology.



Keeks said:


> So 8 girls in my class, and all looked incredible, everyone was definitely in with a chance, couldn't believe how great everyone looked, so I was so happy to place third and get an invite to the Brits! So excited!


 You're so incredibly humble, perhaps that's what has attracted me to your thread. You've got a magnificent physique, yet you're not some stuck up so and so. Now I looked at each and every photo you've put up, and I've yet to see one girl there with the quad/hamstring separation that you've displayed on stage. I'm not referring to the separation within the quads and the hamstring no, (that's a given where you [and some others] are concerned), I'm rather making a reference to the separation between your quads and hamstrings. That dividing line between these two major muscle groups (viewed from the side of course), is so vivid, as to have most probably psyched few girls out, and forced the judges to look closer at the overall package you've brought onto the stage to do battle with. However that was not all that I noticed. For I also noticed your external obliques; serratus anterior, and external intercostal muscles. So with that, are you still a bit surprised with your placing? You must've looked amazing under those bright lights, however I'm only commenting on the photos you've shared with us here. Your whole persona and the way you've carried yourself on that stage must've also played a huge part in your placing, so well done on that.



Keeks said:


> Show day went well, however I did seem to smooth over, not sure why...


 In a word: cortisol.

We both know what this hormone does and why. The name of the game (and I must admit that this is easier said than done, but not impossible for a Champ), is to be in full control. By that I do not mean you don't or won't have stressful issues that can spike your cortisol levels and cause a drastic (or drastic enough) water retention to occur no, by full control I'm speaking of stress management. We all have stress, the winner is the one who knows well how to manage his or her stresses, it sounds so simple and it is (from that point of view). Physical, emotional, chemical, spiritual, and nutritional..., any or all of these factors can contribute to your level of stress. The aim; is to recognise this potential "hazard" and deal with it with a positive mental attitude. If that means detachment, so be it. By that I mean go and be with your best friend (that's you), alone, detached from the hustle and bustle of the whole competition atmosphere. Also, do not forget to eat..., something that you truly enjoy, something that would kiss and displace this water hugging cortisol hormone goodbye. If you can have sugar in the form of chocolate at this time (and you know your body best), then do so , as it would serve to really raise your feel good endorphin chemical, which would quickly take care of cortisol for you, not to mention putting a gorgeous smile on your pretty face all at the same time.



Keeks said:


> Head down now and crack on for my next comp, pca in two weeks, excited!


 I would like to wish you the very best, but I also like to remind you that your body and mind comes first, before any future comp OK Champion. So read your body well, and only commit when you know you're in full control, physically and emotionally.

All the best.

Fadi.


----------



## Keeks

Fadi65 said:


> Before I say anything, there's something you need to know about the way I view and comment on things. You may not have guessed based on my previous comments in your thread, but I am a hard person to get a praise out of, as I truly believe that credit ought to be given only where and when credit is due..., period!
> 
> With the above been said, here are my thoughts on your own comments and shared photos.
> 
> The only one who is amazing in this whole affair is you Champion, for you make or break the day. We both know what you mean exactly when you use the term "suffering" to describe your efforts in the gym and outside of it leading up to these events. Your brain however doesn't know what you and I know..., only what it's fed. So if you ask me, I'd much rather use a positive terminology to feed my subconscious mind (that's the one that is forever chatting to you when all is quite around you). So instead of "suffering" (which could signifies a state of not being in control but instead, being controlled by someone or something)..., not something to look forward to if you ask me. So how about the Champ is going to the gym to control the weights (and the whole situation for that matter), instead of suffering by the weights and all that goes to make a Champion like you? It's little things like this that would ultimately separate a Champ from a runner up, when all else is equal. Please remember that, and yes, I'm very heavy on sport psychology.
> 
> You're so incredibly humble, perhaps that's what has attracted me to your thread. You've got a magnificent physique, yet you're not some stuck up so and so. Now I looked at each and every photo you've put up, and I've yet to see one girl there with the quad/hamstring separation that you've displayed on stage. I'm not referring to the separation within the quads and the hamstring no, (that's a given where you [and some others] are concerned), I'm rather making a reference to the separation between your quads and hamstrings. That dividing line between these two major muscle groups (viewed from the side of course), is so vivid, as to have most probably psyched few girls out, and forced the judges to look closer at the overall package you've brought onto the stage to do battle with. However that was not all that I noticed. For I also noticed your external obliques; serratus anterior, and external intercostal muscles. So with that, are you still a bit surprised with your placing? You must've looked amazing under those bright lights, however I'm only commenting on the photos you've shared with us here. Your whole persona and the way you've carried yourself on that stage must've also played a huge part in your placing, so well done on that.
> 
> In a word: cortisol.
> 
> We both know what this hormone does and why. The name of the game (and I must admit that this is easier said than done, but not impossible for a Champ), is to be in full control. By that I do not mean you don't or won't have stressful issues that can spike your cortisol levels and cause a drastic (or drastic enough) water retention to occur no, by full control I'm speaking of stress management. We all have stress, the winner is the one who knows well how to manage his or her stresses, it sounds so simple and it is (from that point of view). Physical, emotional, chemical, spiritual, and nutritional..., any or all of these factors can contribute to your level of stress. The aim; is to recognise this potential "hazard" and deal with it with a positive mental attitude. If that means detachment, so be it. By that I mean go and be with your best friend (that's you), alone, detached from the hustle and bustle of the whole competition atmosphere. Also, do not forget to eat..., something that you truly enjoy, something that would kiss and displace this water hugging cortisol hormone goodbye. If you can have sugar in the form of chocolate at this time (and you know your body best), then do so , as it would serve to really raise your feel good endorphin chemical, which would quickly take care of cortisol for you, not to mention putting a gorgeous smile on your pretty face all at the same time.
> 
> I would like to wish you the very best, but I also like to remind you that your body and mind comes first, before any future comp OK Champion. So read your body well, and only commit when you know you're in full control, physically and emotionally.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Fadi.


 Ahh thank you for taking the time to post this, it's a very good read and insight/take on things.

Yes, maybe using the term 'Suffering' isn't the best way to describe things, and ultimately, all of this is my choosing and doing, so I shouldn't be complaining, but it's tough, every day's tough, and at times I want to cry, but then again, when I'm on stage, all that goes out of my head. I know a lot of prep and especially at this point, is down to mindset, and for the most part, I am positive, but I am only human, and do question at times why I do this, haha

Ahh thank you, I really appreciate that. Yes, looking back at the pictures, I am happy with the overall look, yes, I could be tighter and this is what I will be working on for the Brit finals, but I did get great feedback, stage presence, overall look, so I am really happy. For nearly a year now I've been doing a leg circuit in the mornings to help bring my legs on and it is working, got really good comments on how my legs look.

Yes, I definitely did stress on competition day, more so than my last competition and more so than I did last year, so maybe this did play a part in things, and know I have to stay calm on show day, it's crucial but it is hard when you've prepped for months, done everything possible, then it's the big day, I can't help it.

I did have a huge smile on my face all day though, and it did help my stage presence massively, a lot of people commented on it, and it was a great day, loved every minute of it.

Thank you. Yes, I'll be listening to both and at the moment, am fully focused and committed to the task in hand, not long now and it's all over with so I feel good at the moment, looking forward to the PCA show and Nabba Brits, and know this next three weeks will fly by.

Thank you once again, your input is always appreciated.


----------



## 25434

Congratulations Keeks. Dedication paying off for you again. Well deserved and a beeeeaaauuuuuuutiful bikini. Noice.....noice...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Congratulations Keeks. Dedication paying off for you again. Well deserved and a beeeeaaauuuuuuutiful bikini. Noice.....noice...


 Hey Hun, hope that your well and that life is being kind.

Miss you.

*Sorry for that little hijack of your thread Keeks *


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Congratulations Keeks. Dedication paying off for you again. Well deserved and a beeeeaaauuuuuuutiful bikini. Noice.....noice...


 Flubs!!!!!!!! Lovely to hear from you, hows things? Hope you are well. And thank you, got another bikini for this weekend too, can't wait to wear it!


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hey Hun, hope that your well and that life is being kind.
> 
> Miss you.
> 
> *Sorry for that little hijack of your thread Keeks *


 Thank you BB. Ive had a rough patch in some ways,but back at the gym, taking things slowly. I see you came second in the comp.....wahayeeeee....x



Keeks said:


> [Redacted]!!!!!!!! Lovely to hear from you, hows things? Hope you are well. And thank you, got another bikini for this weekend too, can't wait to wear it!


 Wishing you well keeks, looking forward to seeing how you do this weekend, goooooo gurrrrrrrrrrrrlllllll. X

ps. Also sorry for hijack.


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> Thank you BB. Ive had a rough patch in some ways,but back at the gym, taking things slowly. I see you came second in the comp.....wahayeeeee....x
> 
> Wishing you well keeks, looking forward to seeing how you do this weekend, goooooo gurrrrrrrrrrrrlllllll. X
> 
> ps. Also sorry for hijack.


 Thank you my lovely! And no hijack at all, you're always welcome to have a natter in here, everyone misses you but thanks for dropping by and hope you pop back soon.

And sorry to hear you've had a rough patch, hope things are on the up though and you're ok xx


----------



## Keeks

So, 2 days out from my first PCA comp and mega nervous. Standard is very high at the other shows, and not entirely sure I'll be suited to what they want, fearing that I'll completey bomb out but I'm just going to do my best and enjoy the day.

Competing again with my best mate do know we'll have an amazing day anyway, can't wait!

Found this week ridiculously tough, depleted Monday - Thursday and by Wednesday, came home from work and went straight to bed for 14 hours with a migraine! Feel better now though thankfully.

Anyway, lowering water today, and adding carbs in. Still watery and bloated but that should settle, here's how things are looking at the moment.









Anyway, will update when I can and have a good weekend all!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So, 2 days out from my first PCA comp and mega nervous. Standard is very high at the other shows, and not entirely sure I'll be suited to what they want, fearing that I'll completey bomb out but I'm just going to do my best and enjoy the day.
> 
> Competing again with my best mate do know we'll have an amazing day anyway, can't wait!
> 
> Found this week ridiculously tough, depleted Monday - Thursday and by Wednesday, came home from work and went straight to bed for 14 hours with a migraine! Feel better now though thankfully.
> 
> Anyway, lowering water today, and adding carbs in. Still watery and bloated but that should settle, here's how things are looking at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 142167
> 
> 
> Anyway, will update when I can and have a good weekend all!


 wow best one yet :thumb


----------



## 25434

Is that the new one? Gawwwwwwwgus......but I also lurrrrrv the sky blue one too.....beautiful design this one though. Great choice and good luck for the weekend.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> wow best one yet :thumb


 Ahh thank you, lovely isn't it 



Flubs said:


> Is that the new one? Gawwwwwwwgus......but I also lurrrrrv the sky blue one too.....beautiful design this one though. Great choice and good luck for the weekend.


 Yep, I love it! Tbh, I love all of them, they all look fab! Need to de ode which to wear for the Brits, think it might be this one. Yeah the blue ones nice, I really can't pick a favorite!

Thank you  xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you, lovely isn't it
> 
> Yep, I love it! Tbh, I love all of them, they all look fab! Need to de ode which to wear for the Brits, think it might be this one. Yeah the blue ones nice, I really can't pick a favorite!
> 
> Thank you  xx


 Baby blue one is very nice but go for the new one.

IMO best first

1 new purple white flower

2 baby blue

2 multi coloured

I doubt it would fit anymore but if I remember correctly you had one with a red flame, your journal is now too long to go looking for its picture but i believe I remember seeing you in it and thinking wow.


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Baby blue one is very nice but go for the new one.
> 
> IMO best first
> 
> 1 new purple white flower
> 
> 2 baby blue
> 
> 2 multi coloured
> 
> I doubt it would fit anymore but if I remember correctly you had one with a red flame, your journal is now too long to go looking for its picture but i believe I remember seeing you in it and thinking wow.


 Ahh thank you. I still can't put them in an order, just love them all.

Ahh yes, I did love that flame one, but it doesn't fit now, although I have thought about getting the top made again as it was one of my faves!


----------



## Keeks

So what a day! I won my class at the PCA Cumbrian Classic, then went on to win the ladies overall!!! Absolutely gobsmacked and sooooo happy! Will update properly tomo!


----------



## arcticfox

AS ALWAYS AMAZING


----------



## Keeks

So, still on an absolute high from yesterday, can't believe it, especially with how much I doubted myself doing a PCA show. I was confused going into it and thought I may not be what they were looking for, which added to my nerves but ultimately on the day, I was happy with how I looked and just wanted to enjoy it, which I did!

The day went well, same protocol with low water and carbs on the day, all went well, no issues on the day. The show was a great show with a fantastic atmosphere which always helps.

There were 5 girls in my class, all looked amazing so couldn't believe when I got top spot, then when I got the overall, I thought they'd got it wrong! Here's a few pics from the day









































So it's now two weeks to the Nabba Brits, then three to the PCA Brits, and going off feedback, no drastic changes, steady away for the next few weeks, no changes and the same peak week stuff as previous shows. So excited now, can't wait for both finals!


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> AS ALWAYS AMAZING


 Ahh thank you


----------



## comfla

Well done Keeks! Glad to see your still going!


----------



## Keeks

comfla said:


> Well done Keeks! Glad to see your still going!


 Ahh thank you! Yep still here and still competing, same old! How's you? Hope you're well!


----------



## comfla

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you! Yep still here and still competing, same old! How's you? Hope you're well!


 Best way to be!

Aye not bad, Competed at UKBFF Beginners last year and got to the British. Taking a year out to build then coming back for 18


----------



## Keeks

comfla said:


> Best way to be!
> 
> Aye not bad, Competed at UKBFF Beginners last year and got to the British. Taking a year out to build then coming back for 18


 True!

Ahh that's great, congrats! Did you do the British? How'd you get on? Good plan, I'm thinking maybe having a bit longer out after this season, more than 6 months but we'll see.


----------



## comfla

Keeks said:


> True!
> 
> Ahh that's great, congrats! Did you do the British? How'd you get on? Good plan, I'm thinking maybe having a bit longer out after this season, more than 6 months but we'll see.


 Yeah I went down for it, be daft not to  never placed at the British but I wasn't able to put the same level of effort in for it. I was also one of the lightest (no weight categories in beginners). Loved it though! Great atmosphere.

Aye, I bet you will have the urge to compete before that though eh? Any particular goals for next time you get on stage? I was off UK-M for a long while but I remember you had some shoulder goals goin on last time


----------



## Keeks

comfla said:


> Yeah I went down for it, be daft not to  never placed at the British but I wasn't able to put the same level of effort in for it. I was also one of the lightest (no weight categories in beginners). Loved it though! Great atmosphere.
> 
> Aye, I bet you will have the urge to compete before that though eh? Any particular goals for next time you get on stage? I was off UK-M for a long while but I remember you had some shoulder goals goin on last time


 Well it's great to just get there, and I bet it was amazing. Least you know what the big ones about now so next time, at least you'll have a feel for the day and how things run.

Yeah I probably will  Just depends on life etc and if I feel I've made decent enough improvements. Think my back needs a bit of work, and just generally improve all round, add a little more size all over really.

Yep, shoulder and glute gains are what I wanted, and theyve improved from a few years ago, just want more now. These are some better pics from weekend, happy with how shoulders and glutes look though. Progress can seem so slow at times and you don't always see it but then you look back and compare, and it's great when you do see the changes. You got any particular goals in mind?

View attachment 142334


----------



## 25434

CongratulationsKeeks. You worked hard and it paid off and you look fab. X


----------



## comfla

Keeks said:


> Well it's great to just get there, and I bet it was amazing. Least you know what the big ones about now so next time, at least you'll have a feel for the day and how things run.
> 
> Yeah I probably will  Just depends on life etc and if I feel I've made decent enough improvements. Think my back needs a bit of work, and just generally improve all round, add a little more size all over really.
> 
> Yep, shoulder and glute gains are what I wanted, and theyve improved from a few years ago, just want more now. These are some better pics from weekend, happy with how shoulders and glutes look though. Progress can seem so slow at times and you don't always see it but then you look back and compare, and it's great when you do see the changes. You got any particular goals in mind?
> 
> View attachment 142334


 Wow great! love the side chest, your delts look like they are about to blow up! Hamstring -glute on the top left pic is totally ace as well!

I think I'm going to try and compete in the classic category, I like the shape there the most and I'm near the top of the short category so I get get a little advantage for that.. we'll see what happens


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> CongratulationsKeeks. You worked hard and it paid off and you look fab. X


 Ahh thank you Flubs! Yep, worked my ass off but it's been worth it, I'm happy with the outcome! X



comfla said:


> Wow great! love the side chest, your delts look like they are about to blow up! Hamstring -glute on the top left pic is totally ace as well!
> 
> I think I'm going to try and compete in the classic category, I like the shape there the most and I'm near the top of the short category so I get get a little advantage for that.. we'll see what happens


 Ahh thank you. Yep, definitely feel I've built some good shoulders! Boulders in fact!  Likewise with hams/glutes. Have been doing 2-3 leg sessions per week, then nearly every morning for about a year, a leg circuit, certainly has helped things.

Ahh cool, I do like the classic class, great look I think. Good stuff, use every advantage you can, hope all goes well for you anyway with it all.


----------



## BestBefore1989

CONGRATULATIONS

you look fantastic!

just back from my holidays and couldn't wait to see how you got on, sounds like it couldn't have gone better. I'm so pleased for you. Well done :thumb


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> you look fantastic!
> 
> just back from my holidays and couldn't wait to see how you got on, sounds like it couldn't have gone better. I'm so pleased for you. Well done :thumb


 Ahh thank you! Couldn't believe the result, but so happy! Yep, all went really well thank you.

Lovely, you have a nice time? Where did you go?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you! Couldn't believe the result, but so happy! Yep, all went really well thank you.
> 
> Lovely, you have a nice time? Where did you go?


 I had a lovely time thanks. I went to Almunecar,in Granada, Spain.

Now I have to pay the price of eating too much paella and icecream, put on about 10 lbs :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had a lovely time thanks. I went to Almunecar,in Granada, Spain.
> 
> Now I have to pay the price of eating too much paella and icecream, put on about 10 lbs :whistling:


 Oooo lovely, glad you had a nice time.

Haha, that's what holidays are about though, enjoying yourself, relaxing and having some nice food, good on you!


----------



## Keeks

So, Nabba Britain finals on Sunday and as always, nerves kicking in big time. Been hectic sorting everything for both finals but think I'm done now, so can chill a little.

Everything seems to be going ok, same depletion / water / carbs protocol as the last show. We slightly changed it for the last show and it did seem to go slightly better so doing the same this time.

Only a week and a half left of prep now, and excited for these finals, but I'm in need of a rest, I'm mentally and physically drained but know it's all part of the process.

Anyway, got my show pics from PCA show and they're ace so here's a few more pics

View attachment 142511


----------



## Keeks

So, had an amazing day at the Nabba Britain finals on Sunday. I didn't place, there were about 20 girls in my class, and standard was absolutely incredible, but for me, with the standard of competitors this year, just to get there was an amazing achievement!

All went well on the day, same protocol for carbs etc as before, however, was noted I was slightly not as full on the top half as previous showings, but legs came out the best they have. Got good feedback, basically I was out-muscled, but feedback is that I look better than I did last year, so I'm happy, it's a work in progress and things don't happen overnight.

Anyway, a few pics from Sunday.....

























So I was straight back at it on Monday, depleting again, upping water, and will do the same again until Thursday, then possibly add slightly more carbs this time over Saturday, with the PCA finals being on Sunday.

Really excited now, and even more so as it's the last week of prep! Actually already feeling a little bit sad and lost, but I'm ready for the break, some good food and to grow!!!!!!!!!!

SO I'm off to Birmingham on Saturday, shows on Sunday, then going out for food and cocktails after the show, and coming home Monday. Can't wait to just be able to go out and really let my hair down after the show, it's been a long time coming, 23 weeks!

Anyway, will update when I can, and thanks for reading!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> So, had an amazing day at the Nabba Britain finals on Sunday. I didn't place, there were about 20 girls in my class, and standard was absolutely incredible, but for me, with the standard of competitors this year, just to get there was an amazing achievement!
> 
> All went well on the day, same protocol for carbs etc as before, however, was noted I was slightly not as full on the top half as previous showings, but legs came out the best they have. Got good feedback, basically I was out-muscled, but feedback is that I look better than I did last year, so I'm happy, it's a work in progress and things don't happen overnight.
> 
> Anyway, a few pics from Sunday.....
> 
> View attachment 142677
> 
> 
> View attachment 142678
> 
> 
> View attachment 142679
> 
> 
> So I was straight back at it on Monday, depleting again, upping water, and will do the same again until Thursday, then possibly add slightly more carbs this time over Saturday, with the PCA finals being on Sunday.
> 
> Really excited now, and even more so as it's the last week of prep! Actually already feeling a little bit sad and lost, but I'm ready for the break, some good food and to grow!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO I'm off to Birmingham on Saturday, shows on Sunday, then going out for food and cocktails after the show, and coming home Monday. Can't wait to just be able to go out and really let my hair down after the show, it's been a long time coming, 23 weeks!
> 
> Anyway, will update when I can, and thanks for reading!


 Keep your chin up sweetheart, I'm always about on FB or IG if u wanna vent


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So, had an amazing day at the Nabba Britain finals on Sunday. I didn't place, there were about 20 girls in my class, and standard was absolutely incredible, but for me, with the standard of competitors this year, just to get there was an amazing achievement!
> 
> All went well on the day, same protocol for carbs etc as before, however, was noted I was slightly not as full on the top half as previous showings, but legs came out the best they have. Got good feedback, basically I was out-muscled, but feedback is that I look better than I did last year, so I'm happy, it's a work in progress and things don't happen overnight.
> 
> Anyway, a few pics from Sunday.....
> 
> View attachment 142677
> 
> 
> View attachment 142678
> 
> 
> View attachment 142679
> 
> 
> So I was straight back at it on Monday, depleting again, upping water, and will do the same again until Thursday, then possibly add slightly more carbs this time over Saturday, with the PCA finals being on Sunday.
> 
> Really excited now, and even more so as it's the last week of prep! Actually already feeling a little bit sad and lost, but I'm ready for the break, some good food and to grow!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SO I'm off to Birmingham on Saturday, shows on Sunday, then going out for food and cocktails after the show, and coming home Monday. Can't wait to just be able to go out and really let my hair down after the show, it's been a long time coming, 23 weeks!
> 
> Anyway, will update when I can, and thanks for reading!


 You are looking fantastic so I can only guess that they where looking for size over conditioning. all in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> Keep your chin up sweetheart, I'm always about on FB or IG if u wanna vent


 Cheers, much appreciated! All's good, just always feel a little lost after prep, most people do after being in such a routine for so long. Looking forward to the off season though.



BestBefore1989 said:


> You are looking fantastic so I can only guess that they where looking for size over conditioning. all in the eye of the beholder.


 Ahh thank you. Looking at my pics and the feedback etc, I am more than happy. As always there's always things that can be better, but it's all a work in progress and feedback was that I've improved from last year, so that's good and all I want really.


----------



## Dai Jones

can't wait to the next one  :thumb


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> can't wait to the next one  :thumb


 Ey up Dai, how the devil are ya? Hope you're well!


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Ey up Dai, how the devil are ya? Hope you're well!


 Hey stranger, your obv ok and doing well  ....unfortunately more injury's and set backs have took at toll on me so I'm trying to get well again


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> Hey stranger, your obv ok and doing well  ....unfortunately more injury's and set backs have took at toll on me so I'm trying to get well again


 Yeah, all good thanks, had a fab season, well chuffed and now time for a bit of chilling, eating and a good off season!

Oh no, like what? Hope it's nothing too bad?! Nice to hear from you though!


----------



## Dai Jones

yeah i did notice  I'm still following on FB.

Where do I start.... pec tear, damaged bicep and delt, stress /anxiety / depression, splitting up with the Mrs....the list goes on....well you did ask 

Well thanks I'll try and stay a bit longer this time


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> yeah i did notice  I'm still following on FB.
> 
> Where do I start.... pec tear, damaged bicep and delt, stress /anxiety / depression, splitting up with the Mrs....the list goes on....well you did ask
> 
> Well thanks I'll try and stay a bit longer this time


 Bloody hell Dai, you don't do things by halves do you! Really sorry to hear it though, and know it's a daft thing to say but hope you're ok. Life can be crap at times can't it, but bad times don't last, keep soldering on!

Ahh right, cool. Haha, I only pop on here now and then to update, never get round to keeping things properly up to date.


----------



## Keeks

So, normality resumes! 23 weeks of prep done and dusted and all in all, a fab season!

WFF UK Open - 1st place Athletic class

Nabba NW - 3rd place & Brit invite

PCA Cumbrian Classic - 1st place Athletic class & Overall Ladies winner & Brit invite

Nabba Britain and PCA Britain finals done, didn't place at these but standard was incredible at both, especially PCA and seeing the others girls, I was so happy to be there competing at that level!

Had the best weekend at Birmingham for the PCA finals, great show, and then went out for food and drinks after, it was lovely just to relax and let my hair down, then had about 3 breakfasts on Monday, amazing! 

It's been a tough hard slog, 23 weeks has been hard especially having 5 comps spread over 9 weeks, very draining, but it's all been worth it and I'd do it all again tomorrow as I'm happy with the outcome.

Feedback generally from every show has been good, good stage presence, good all round package, the main thing is I need more size which I'm aware of, so this is my focus for the off-season. I do also want to work more on my back too. Legs have come on a lot which I'm happy about, still going to be working on them the same, leg circuit most days, 2-3 leg session per week, and shoulders again, happy with but will probably still do similar to what I've been doing over the last year.

So that's it, sad to be finished prep but haven't had those post show blues which is good, I think because I really am excited for next year and over the moon with another great season! Anyway, thanks for reading and following!


----------



## arcticfox

You enjoy your fill out hunny


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> You enjoy your fill out hunny


 Oh believe me, I am doing!  Damn uncomfy though, waddling round like I'm 8 month pregnant with hobbit hands and feet :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Keeks said:


> Bloody hell Dai, you don't do things by halves do you! Really sorry to hear it though, and know it's a daft thing to say but hope you're ok. Life can be crap at times can't it, but bad times don't last, keep soldering on!
> 
> Ahh right, cool. Haha, I only pop on here now and then to update, never get round to keeping things properly up to date.


 haha yeah I do don't I....yeah it can but I'll be ok at some point ....gym last night and its all coming back slowly

catch ya laters


----------



## Keeks

Dai Jones said:


> haha yeah I do don't I....yeah it can but I'll be ok at some point ....gym last night and its all coming back slowly
> 
> catch ya laters


 At crap times, I always think everything happens for a reason, might sounds daft but just helps a little when you think 'WTF' haha

Hope things come together for you soon anyway, and the gym always helps, stress relief and gives you focus.


----------



## Keeks

Got some pics from the PCA finals, all free of charge to for every competitor which is wicked of them to do.


----------



## Keeks

Back at it this week, new training plan which for the next four weeks is lots of heavy back work. Off season, back will be a big focus, need more depth and width, operation barn door back! 

Had a full week off training last week, needed the rest and feel so much better for it. Week off diet too, just eating what I want, was ace! I do miss good food when prepping! 

So new plan is 5 day split, one full leg session then the other 4 sessions, lots of back work, and upper. Still doing leg circuit in the mornings. Just feels good to train when I'm not half dying and exhausted, loved training this last few days and lifting heavy again!

And its' nice to catch up on life again, everything takes a back seat through prep so got loads of nights out etc planned over next few weeks, I'm so excited, haha!

So that's it really, time to lift heavy and grow!

And thought I'd pop this pic up too, start to finish of prep, 23 weeks.


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Back at it this week, new training plan which for the next four weeks is lots of heavy back work. Off season, back will be a big focus, need more depth and width, operation barn door back!
> 
> Had a full week off training last week, needed the rest and feel so much better for it. Week off diet too, just eating what I want, was ace! I do miss good food when prepping!
> 
> So new plan is 5 day split, one full leg session then the other 4 sessions, lots of back work, and upper. Still doing leg circuit in the mornings. Just feels good to train when I'm not half dying and exhausted, loved training this last few days and lifting heavy again!
> 
> And its' nice to catch up on life again, everything takes a back seat through prep so got loads of nights out etc planned over next few weeks, I'm so excited, haha!
> 
> So that's it really, time to lift heavy and grow!
> 
> And thought I'd pop this pic up too, start to finish of prep, 23 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 143062


 A well deserved rest, YOU ENJOY IT HUN.


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> A well deserved rest, YOU ENJOY IT HUN.


 Thank you, I am doing, feels good but can't help feeling a little lazy, haha


----------



## Keeks

Been a busy few weeks, catching up on life which feels great, eating, chilling, going out, new job and training hard.

New jobs been a big focus, been there 3 weeks and love it, was scary moving on but I was so stressed, needed to move and I've got lucky, new jobs ace.

Feel like a different person, de-stressed, loving training heavy again, and got a holiday booked too in 5 weeks, party holiday with the girls so need to get rid of a bit of chub now.

Trainings going well, been doing a heavy program, lots of upper, for the last month, not sure what the next step is but all good! Bit of cardio too but just going to step it up a little til the holiday. Main overall focus is to gain size over the next few months so not going go diet drastically, just a little bit to feel a bit more comfortable getting in a bikini again!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad to hear the new job is going well :thumb

I love having a holiday to look forward to, I'm jealous.


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Been a busy few weeks, catching up on life which feels great, eating, chilling, going out, new job and training hard.
> 
> New jobs been a big focus, been there 3 weeks and love it, was scary moving on but I was so stressed, needed to move and I've got lucky, new jobs ace.
> 
> Feel like a different person, de-stressed, loving training heavy again, and got a holiday booked too in 5 weeks, party holiday with the girls so need to get rid of a bit of chub now.
> 
> Trainings going well, been doing a heavy program, lots of upper, for the last month, not sure what the next step is but all good! Bit of cardio too but just going to step it up a little til the holiday. Main overall focus is to gain size over the next few months so not going go diet drastically, just a little bit to feel a bit more comfortable getting in a bikini again!


 So happy for you hunny, You deserve some nice stuff in your life


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad to hear the new job is going well :thumb
> 
> I love having a holiday to look forward to, I'm jealous.


 Thank you, yep all good, feels ace not to be constantly stressed!

Yeah, can't wait! First holiday in two years so much needed!



arcticfox said:


> So happy for you hunny, You deserve some nice stuff in your life


 Ahh thank you!  Hopefully it lasts for a bit!


----------



## Keeks

Soooo, it's been a while, busy busy as usual.

Hit a bit of a slump recently, maybe delayed post comp blues, as I was fine immediately after prep but this last few weeks I just seemed to have slumped. Got a few things going on so maybe a culmination of things but i always seem to go through this phase after prep,its bloody annoying and difficult at times.

It's also a head mess with body image, again I was fine post comp, embracing the curves but then before my holiday, started freaking out! ItS bizarre adjusting! During prep there's mind games but the end goal is getting lean, off season seems like a whole new even more difficult set of mind games!

Anyway, after a couple of weeks off training due to holiday and then being ill last week, back to it now. New training started this week, as follows:

2 Leg sessions

2 Back & delt sessions

1 Arm session

Not training didn't help either, I'm do routined, it felt so alien but glad to be back to it now.

Other than that, I did have an ace holiday although feels so long ago already and all going well with work, got a promotion too so all good with that.

Thanks for reading and hope everyone's well!


----------



## comfla

Lady Keekers, hope you're alright. Can kinda relate, it's always a bit weird once the show is over and you're like... what now?

Watching Jeremy Kyle just doesn't cut it


----------



## arcticfox

Keep your chin up hun. I was the same after prep finished. Put 20lb on ib a week due to depression and binging.

Takes a whike to get head back in line with what you want.

Jusg keep moving forward you beast


----------



## 19072

Hope all is well @Keeks not been On here as much but sill following your progress in IG.  Hope your keeping well


----------



## Keeks

comfla said:


> Lady Keekers, hope you're alright. Can kinda relate, it's always a bit weird once the show is over and you're like... what now?
> 
> Watching Jeremy Kyle just doesn't cut it


 Exactly! It's like a lost feeling and especially after being so routined and strict for so long, afterwards it just feels alien and takes some adjusting.

I'm picking up again now though so hopefully just a bit of a temporary blimp!

Haha, can't beat a bit of Jezza! :lol:



arcticfox said:


> Keep your chin up hun. I was the same after prep finished. Put 20lb on ib a week due to depression and binging.
> 
> Takes a whike to get head back in line with what you want.
> 
> Jusg keep moving forward you beast


 Thank you. Yeah picking up a bit now thankfully, feel I'm getting on the right track again. Hope you're OK too. The binging can be awful, again, takes time adjusting after prep doesn't it. People sometimes don't what how's on after prep but can be as hard as prep if not harder!

Thank you, I will!



herc said:


> Hope all is well @Keeks not been On here as much but sill following your progress in IG.  Hope your keeping well


 Hey, how's you? Hope you're keeping well. Yeah not too bad thanks, back into a routine now and feel better for it!


----------



## Keeks

So a few weeks into new training plan and feel so much better for it. Theres a lot of slow negatives in this plan, it's a killer and I've been sore everywhere but it's good!

Also doing a bit of yoga and stretching to both help with flexibility and soreness and to help relax me.

I miss routine, and I miss training so I'm glad to be back although I'm having a little op next week so I'll be having a bit more time off training which bothers me as feel I hit a real low when I hadn't trained for a few weeks.

Up to now I seem to be picking up again in myself too which is good. Still don't feel like me but I'm getting there. Just hope things don't slump again next week but fingers crossed all will be OK!

That's about it really, nothing exciting but thanks for reading!


----------



## dtlv

Hey Keeks, I'm back... again. Again. For the fifth time. Thought I'd stop in to my favorite journal and say hi. 

Is good to see you are doing well, if still working through those post contest blues. Is funny there were two competitive level girls at my gym talking about that just a week or so ago - seems you aren't alone!

So what are your plans going forward?


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> Hey Keeks, I'm back... again. Again. For the fifth time. Thought I'd stop in to my favorite journal and say hi.
> 
> Is good to see you are doing well, if still working through those post contest blues. Is funny there were two competitive level girls at my gym talking about that just a week or so ago - seems you aren't alone!
> 
> So what are your plans going forward?


 Hey there, how's you? And welcome back again again! Thanks for dropping in!

Yeah it's been a bit of a weird one this time, didn't have post comp blues straight away, actually felt really good after prep, but think with a few things going on, it sort of hit me later this time. Yes definitely think there's quite a few who go through it, in different ways. I know in the past, every season I know a few who experience it, but it's only temporary so it's not all bad. I think of it as a learning experience, learn from it each time and grow from it.

So at the moment, I'm wanting to add a little more size, so I'm looking at a longer off season this time, then hopefully looking to compete this time next year after near enough a year off season. Still doing athletic class, probably Nabba and PCA, and hopefully bring a better and bigger package to be a bit more competitive in that class.

What are you up to, training at the moment? Hope all is good anyway


----------



## dtlv

Keeks said:


> Hey there, how's you? And welcome back again again! Thanks for dropping in!
> 
> Yeah it's been a bit of a weird one this time, didn't have post comp blues straight away, actually felt really good after prep, but think with a few things going on, it sort of hit me later this time. Yes definitely think there's quite a few who go through it, in different ways. I know in the past, every season I know a few who experience it, but it's only temporary so it's not all bad. I think of it as a learning experience, learn from it each time and grow from it.
> 
> So at the moment, I'm wanting to add a little more size, so I'm looking at a longer off season this time, then hopefully looking to compete this time next year after near enough a year off season. Still doing athletic class, probably Nabba and PCA, and hopefully bring a better and bigger package to be a bit more competitive in that class.
> 
> What are you up to, training at the moment? Hope all is good anyway


 I think, from what I see observing my friends who compete, that no matter how experienced there can still be things that happen that can throw them off a little. I think in large part it's simply to do with just how demanding on the mind and body it is to get into contest condition - and then there's the pressure of the contest itself. Even without any outside life stuff happening that package is demanding enough, but add other things in too and even someone who knows exactly what they are doing and who knows their own response well can still be hit sideways sometimes!

You fit really well in the athletic class, so it'll be exciting to see what you bring next time!

I'm doing good. My TBI and issues from that plus broken hand/torn ligaments in my hand kept me out of training for a while again, but I'm now back in full swing and doing well. After over ten years of on-off training I think I've finally figured out how to pace it properly. As you know, I've always been on/off with it, and that was mostly due to always wanting to train harder than I needed to - it always used to be a love hate thing, where'd I'd love training but at the same time always feel I had to work so hard that each session required a massive psyche up. So after a while I'd always burn out and take a big break. After god knows how many years I've finally grown up, and am now pacing it better and just enjoying it!

Other stuff is okay. I still have issues after the concussion/TBI, but they are slowly improving. I still can't do long hours at a time driving or on the computer because my visual processing system is still screwed, but with continued treatment I feel optimistic it won't be permanent. I can now sit at a computer enough to mod so am enjoying being back here again - hopefully to stay properly this time!


----------



## Fadi

dtlv said:


> but with continued treatment I feel optimistic it won't be permanent. I can now sit at a computer enough to mod so am enjoying being back here again - hopefully to stay properly this time!


 I wish you well...

Fadi.


----------



## dtlv

Fadi65 said:


> I wish you well...
> 
> Fadi.


 Thank you, @Fadi65. I enjoy your posts btw, some really good contributions.


----------



## Keeks

dtlv said:


> I think, from what I see observing my friends who compete, that no matter how experienced there can still be things that happen that can throw them off a little. I think in large part it's simply to do with just how demanding on the mind and body it is to get into contest condition - and then there's the pressure of the contest itself. Even without any outside life stuff happening that package is demanding enough, but add other things in too and even someone who knows exactly what they are doing and who knows their own response well can still be hit sideways sometimes!
> 
> You fit really well in the athletic class, so it'll be exciting to see what you bring next time!
> 
> I'm doing good. My TBI and issues from that plus broken hand/torn ligaments in my hand kept me out of training for a while again, but I'm now back in full swing and doing well. After over ten years of on-off training I think I've finally figured out how to pace it properly. As you know, I've always been on/off with it, and that was mostly due to always wanting to train harder than I needed to - it always used to be a love hate thing, where'd I'd love training but at the same time always feel I had to work so hard that each session required a massive psyche up. So after a while I'd always burn out and take a big break. After god knows how many years I've finally grown up, and am now pacing it better and just enjoying it!
> 
> Other stuff is okay. I still have issues after the concussion/TBI, but they are slowly improving. I still can't do long hours at a time driving or on the computer because my visual processing system is still screwed, but with continued treatment I feel optimistic it won't be permanent. I can now sit at a computer enough to mod so am enjoying being back here again - hopefully to stay properly this time!


 Yes that's it, so many do seem to suffer with it at some point. Precisely, it takes over so much of your life for such a long period of time, once normality resumes it can be a weird feeling, feeling guilty for having some me time, eating treats etc. Also, I know I always do it but I put my life on hold and block out things that I should be dealing with so it's like after prep, I have to pick it all up again and deal with real life again, it is just a difficult time.

Ahh thank you! Yes I do like this class and they competition look I have for it, just need that little bit more size and I hope I will get that in this off season period, well some size anyway.

Sorry.....TBI issues? Well I'm glad you're back into it now though, and I hope its a continuing thing. That's it, we are always still learning about things, how we train, how we can improve things/train better. But it's all good and it all sounds positive for you at the moment so hope there are no more injuries/set backs etc.

Ahh good, that's good to hear that you're improving, and hopefully nothing permanent, and it is good to see you back


----------



## Keeks

So quick update, not much to report though really. Trainings been going well, still on the same training plan, really tough going but really enjoying it. Still trying to get a bit of yoga in too which I'm enjoying.

Currently having a couple of weeks off now though as I had an op last week so out of action! It's driving me insane! Just had a cyst removed from my neck so it's not like I'm incapacitated, I feel OK just can't train until its all healed which is so irritating!

Other than that, all's OK, trying to get enough food in, appetites a bit hit and miss at times, trying not to get too fat either as im always conscious of how much harder prep is when there's a lot of Fat to shift, but things are going OK apart from this little hindrance of the op!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> So quick update, not much to report though really. Trainings been going well, still on the same training plan, really tough going but really enjoying it. Still trying to get a bit of yoga in too which I'm enjoying.
> 
> Currently having a couple of weeks off now though as I had an op last week so out of action! It's driving me insane! Just had a cyst removed from my neck so it's not like I'm incapacitated, I feel OK just can't train until its all healed which is so irritating!
> 
> Other than that, all's OK, trying to get enough food in, appetites a bit hit and miss at times, trying not to get too fat either as im always conscious of how much harder prep is when there's a lot of Fat to shift, but things are going OK apart from this little hindrance of the op!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


 :scared: , I hate anything to do with hospitals. Your braver than I am .

A couple of weeks rest wont do you any harm, put your feet up but stay away from the krispy kremes

X


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> :scared: , I hate anything to do with hospitals. Your braver than I am .
> 
> A couple of weeks rest wont do you any harm, put your feet up but stay away from the krispy kremes
> 
> X


 Haha, me too! Had so many appointments, tests etc with this damn thing, feel like it's been my second home lately, but thankfully all sorted now!

Yeah, know it's nothing major, but just frustrating having another little set back. Haha, I will! X


----------



## comfla

Ouch!

Get the Jeremy Kyle on I guess 

what you getting up to on your time off?


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Haha, me too! Had so many appointments, tests etc with this damn thing, feel like it's been my second home lately, but thankfully all sorted now!
> 
> Yeah, know it's nothing major, but just frustrating having another little set back. Haha, I will! X


 Better to get dealt with as you know health is more important that lifting weight,

Chun up hunny


----------



## Keeks

comfla said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Get the Jeremy Kyle on I guess
> 
> what you getting up to on your time off?


 Haha, of course Jezza was on, if not at work on a weekday, Jezza is a must :lol:

Only had a few days off work, so just slept a lot and watched TV, felt pretty out of it with the after effects of the GA and painkillers! :huh:



arcticfox said:


> Better to get dealt with as you know health is more important that lifting weight,
> 
> Chun up hunny


 Yeah definitely! Glad it's all done now and raring to go again!


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Haha, of course Jezza was on, if not at work on a weekday, Jezza is a must :lol:
> 
> Only had a few days off work, so just slept a lot and watched TV, felt pretty out of it with the after effects of the GA and painkillers! :huh:
> 
> Yeah definitely! Glad it's all done now and raring to go again!


 Time to smash it and bring the best peach around HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> Time to smash it and bring the best peach around HEHEHEHEHE


 Definitely, 2018 goals! :lol:


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Definitely, 2018 goals! :lol:


 2017 GOAL ACHIEVED


----------



## Keeks

Thought I'd updated more recently than I actually have!! So back training properly again now, all recovered from my op now and all's going well.

Still on the same training plan as before as with having a break, haven't done as long with this routine as I normally do.

Appetites through the roof at the moment, which is good and bad at the same time with Christmas approaching! But on the other side, whereas the last two years I've started prep in January, I'm not doing next year so feel a little more relaxed about eating that bit more.

Other than that, shoulders niggling again but with my neck op, haven't had a sports massage for a while so booked in this week and it's much needed, and also bought one of those pull up station for at home although as it's going in my conservatory, just needs chopping and welding so hopefully in a week or two, I'll have that ready to use as my aim is to start hanging every day as I've heard that apparently it can help shoulder issues, so here's hoping!

Anyways, thanks for reading and hope everyone's ready for Christmas!


----------



## comfla

Where dat @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

comfla said:


> Where dat @Keeks


 Alright! I'm knocking about, just had a lot on recently. And yeah I've been rubbish at updating on here! I'll update properly this week.

How's you, hope all good!


----------



## Keeks

Didn't realise it's been so long since I updated here!

So around Christmas, I got a strain of that Aussie flu bug, it absolutely floored me and didn't train for 3-4 weeks, haven't been that ill in a long time!

Got back into training after that, although still having slight shoulder and neck issues, don't think the op on my neck had helped, but it's nothing major, just have to be careful.

Had a crazy busy few weeks recently, loads of problems, and then boiler issues for the last two weeks, no heating through the cold spell which was awful so again, training has been on and off.

The last probably 6 months have ended up with my training being quite inconsistent at times, due to various things/issues and it's been very frustrating, feel like I've gone backwards.

At the moment, I'm not sure what comps to do next, I miss prep and competing but want to step on stage again looking improved from last time so I think I'm just going to see how things go over the next month or two then decide if I start prep to compete later in the year. We shall see!

One good thing though, I've finally got a new car as my old one died, yet another problem, haha but turned out good as i got this little beaut, not a brand new car but it's ace!









Thanks for reading and hope everyone's well!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nice car, low mileage and just one previous lady driver,


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Didn't realise it's been so long since I updated here!
> 
> So around Christmas, I got a strain of that Aussie flu bug, it absolutely floored me and didn't train for 3-4 weeks, haven't been that ill in a long time!
> 
> Got back into training after that, although still having slight shoulder and neck issues, don't think the op on my neck had helped, but it's nothing major, just have to be careful.
> 
> Had a crazy busy few weeks recently, loads of problems, and then boiler issues for the last two weeks, no heating through the cold spell which was awful so again, training has been on and off.
> 
> The last probably 6 months have ended up with my training being quite inconsistent at times, due to various things/issues and it's been very frustrating, feel like I've gone backwards.
> 
> At the moment, I'm not sure what comps to do next, I miss prep and competing but want to step on stage again looking improved from last time so I think I'm just going to see how things go over the next month or two then decide if I start prep to compete later in the year. We shall see!
> 
> One good thing though, I've finally got a new car as my old one died, yet another problem, haha but turned out good as i got this little beaut, not a brand new car but it's ace!
> 
> View attachment 152123
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading and hope everyone's well!


 Glad you getting there hun, Our boiler went down same time as well BLOODY COLD with 2 young kids but hay ho £170 later and back up and running but weather got better by then LOL.

We should do a session at some point


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice car, low mileage and just one previous lady driver,


 Haha, that's ace! Gotta say I'm a real Mini fan now, I want faster and better already 



arcticfox said:


> Glad you getting there hun, Our boiler went down same time as well BLOODY COLD with 2 young kids but hay ho £170 later and back up and running but weather got better by then LOL.
> 
> We should do a session at some point


 Nightmare isn't it! Don't envy the situation with kids though! Luckily mine was through my home insurance, thank God!

Yeah that'd be good! Hope all's going well with you anyway.


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Haha, that's ace! Gotta say I'm a real Mini fan now, I want faster and better already
> 
> Nightmare isn't it! Don't envy the situation with kids though! Luckily mine was through my home insurance, thank God!
> 
> Yeah that'd be good! Hope all's going well with you anyway.


 Yeah i'm OK LOL, Same old me HAHAHA

Never even thought of house insurance ffs

Were you training at mo


----------



## Keeks

arcticfox said:


> Yeah i'm OK LOL, Same old me HAHAHA
> 
> Never even thought of house insurance ffs
> 
> Were you training at mo


 Haha, good good!

No I had home emergency cover so that covered it thankfully. Although had two leaks due to pipes leaking so might have to claim as its left a right mess at the bottom of the stairs.

Mostly still at home, then just a local hun for a few sessions a week, mainly legs. You? You still seeing/being coached by Ria?


----------



## arcticfox

Keeks said:


> Haha, good good!
> 
> No I had home emergency cover so that covered it thankfully. Although had two leaks due to pipes leaking so might have to claim as its left a right mess at the bottom of the stairs.
> 
> Mostly still at home, then just a local hun for a few sessions a week, mainly legs. You? You still seeing/being coached by Ria?


 I see Ria all the time at JD Rochdale but not been coached by her since just after prep, Just doing my own thing at mo.

Oh home training, We need pics of this home gym "Or a personal visit hehehehe"

I know a plumber if u need one to sort pipes out.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hi stranger, I thought you had abandoned us until I saw you had posted in annas log.

Hope your well and enjoying life.

X


----------



## SCOOB-GUNS

Quarkin' mad we are keeks ! How you doing x


----------

